# Bangladesh Navy



## EagleEyes

Bangladesh Navy

All discussions on the Bangladesh Navy, pictures, news, updates, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## kobiraaz

keeping track of Navy threads here...

http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangladesh-defence/168648-bangladesh-navy-getting-hamilton-class-cutter-uscg-dallas-whec-716-a.html


----------



## kobiraaz

*Two patrol ship under construction in China. looks stealthy
*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kobiraaz

* 5 Under construction in Bangladesh with Chinese assistance *

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Lionaides

kobiraaz said:


> *Two patrol ship under construction in China. looks stealthy
> *


ah nice.....Kobirazz bro from where you took this photo?


----------



## kobiraaz

Lionaides said:


> ah nice.....Kobirazz bro from where you took this photo?



ami tuli nai

ARMED FORCES HARDWARE SHOW 2012. at Old Airport


----------



## Avisheik

kobiraaz said:


> *Two patrol ship under construction in China. looks stealthy
> *



I think this is the corvette/patrol craft mentioned in wiki



> 2.2x 600 ton large patrol craft/missile corvette (China),


----------



## boltu

No pics or info about submarine??


----------



## Luffy 500

The patrol crafts constructed under chinese assistance is a really good news. The software and electronics will most likely be
chinese as well. It will be great if those are also made here under TOT.


----------



## Lionaides

Today I went to ARMED FORCES HARDWARE SHOW 2012. at Old Airport .....I was impressed by seeing army and navy....but depressed by seeing air force

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Icewolf

Nice picture kobiraaz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lionaides

Which types of torpedoes are in service with BN?


----------



## Lighting_Fighter

Go for proper maritime policy
Seminar spurs govt on building capacity of navy, coastguard 
Staff Correspondent A national maritime policy is necessary to explore, protect, and make the best use of biological and non-biological resources in the Bay of Bengal, speakers told a seminar yesterday.

It is a must now to enhance the capacity of Bangladesh Navy and the Coast Guard to protect Bangladesh's interests in the Bay, they said. 

The speakers suggested the government form a single authority that can be called National Maritime Commission to coordinate its agencies and stakeholders operating in the Bay. 

Bangladesh Institute of International Strategic Studies organised the seminar The Need for a National Maritime Policy of Bangladesh at its auditorium in the capital. 

They also stressed the need for creating opportunities for higher education and research on sea and oceans. 

In the keynote speech, Rear Admiral (retd) Mohammad Khurshed Alam said Bangladesh needs to create awareness about maritime management among people. 

We need a policy not just to ensure security and explore resources but to take decisions during disasters, accidents and salvage operations in the sea. 

He said the policy should give emphasis on improvement of navigation of river routes. 

We can carry containers from Dhaka to our Chittagong and Mongla ports at a much cheaper rate through river routes. 

Formulation of a proper maritime policy and its implementation would help achieve that, Khurshed said. 

Finance Minister AMA Muhith said Bangladesh needs to make the best use of its sea resources. 

It is not possible for us to explore seabed resources at this moment, as we lack the capacity to do that, he said.

He said the government would continue to provide financial support to the maritime sector. 

Navy Chief Rear Admiral Zahir Uddin said the people are politically sea blind, as no governments from 1991 to 2008 gave importance to the Navy. 

The budget for the Navy was always much less than the other two forces.

However, the present government has been giving emphasis on the Navy, he said. 

The Navy chief urged the government to purchase an Oceanographic Survey and Research vessel for $100 million to increase its capacity for sea research. 

Maj Gen (retd) AMSA Amin said Bangladesh needs to build awareness among its people about the country's maritime boundary.

Bangladesh lags far behind other South Asian countries such as India and Pakistan in the maritime sector, he said.

The speakers also urged the government to increase the capacity of Bangladesh Shipping Council. The government agency that started its journey with 25 ships after the independence now has only eight ships.


http://www.thedailystar.net/newDesign/news-details.php?nid=229424

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

FM90

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Invincible_at_Sea

Lionaides said:


> Which types of torpedoes are in service with BN?


 
A244-S are primary underwater weapons of BN.

53-65 Torpedos and 45-36 Torpedos are being used for training purpose. Good number of these torpedos are still in service with full operational efficiency.


----------



## kobiraaz

> &#2468;&#2495;&#2472; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2438;&#2471;&#2497;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453; &#2437;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;
> &#2480;&#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2535;&#2542; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458; &#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2536; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460;&#2496; &#2488;&#2507;&#2489;&#2494;&#2455;: &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;, &#2472;&#2508; &#2451; &#2476;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2438;&#2471;&#2497;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453; &#2437;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2480;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;- &#2437;&#2463;&#2507;&#2478;&#2503;&#2463;&#2495;&#2453; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2503;&#2465; &#2482;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2437;&#2476; &#2470;&#2495; &#2488;&#2503;&#2482;&#2475;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2476;&#2495;&#2460;&#2495;&#2438;&#2439; &#2460;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494; &#2454;&#2494;&#2468; &#2438;&#2480;&#2451; &#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2447; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2472;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2468; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2438;&#2471;&#2497;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2455;&#2524;&#2503; &#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2480;&#2439; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494; &#2458;&#2498;&#2524;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480;&#2439; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2438;&#2471;&#2497;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453; &#2437;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2488;&#2480;&#2476;&#2480;&#2494;&#2489;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2472;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2495; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2497;&#2467;&#2455;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2438;&#2480;&#2451; &#2476;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507;&#2480; &#2488;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2472;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2478;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2467;&#2494;&#2482;&#2527; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2470;&#2496;&#2527; &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2447;&#2453; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2470;&#2472;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2468;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479; &#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503; &#2471;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2468;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2488;&#2476; &#2437;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2467;&#2494;&#2482;&#2527;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2467;&#2494;&#2482;&#2527; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2527;&#2453; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2470;&#2496;&#2527; &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2488;&#2486;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2437;&#2476;&#2453;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2478;&#2507; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467;&#2503; &#2437;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2438;&#2471;&#2497;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453; &#2437;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2451; &#2488;&#2480;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2480; &#2451;&#2474;&#2480; &#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2495; &#2455;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2404;
> &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2470;&#2472;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2447; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2438;&#2471;&#2497;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453; &#2437;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2451; &#2488;&#2480;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495; &#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2527; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2468;&#2510;&#2488;&#2434;&#2486;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2438;&#2480;&#2507;&#2474; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480;&#2439; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;- &#2437;&#2463;&#2507;&#2478;&#2503;&#2463;&#2495;&#2453; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2503;&#2465; &#2482;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; (&#2447;&#2460;&#2495;&#2447;&#2482, &#2488;&#2503;&#2482;&#2475; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2474;&#2503;&#2482;&#2465; &#2455;&#2494;&#2472; (&#2447;&#2488;&#2474;&#2495; &#2455;&#2494;&#2472, &#2437;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2463;&#2495; &#2463;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2434;&#2453; &#2455;&#2494;&#2439;&#2465;&#2503;&#2465; &#2441;&#2439;&#2474;&#2472; (&#2447;&#2463;&#2495;&#2460;&#2495;&#2465;&#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2441, &#2463;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2434;&#2453;, &#2441;&#2439;&#2474;&#2472; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472; &#2480;&#2494;&#2465;&#2494;&#2480; (&#2465;&#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2441;&#2447;&#2482;&#2438;&#2480 &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2477;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495;&#2404; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2470;&#2472;&#2503; &#2438;&#2480;&#2451; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2527;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453; &#2480;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503; &#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2468; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467; &#2472;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2527;&#2503; &#2488;&#2453;&#2482; &#2475;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472; &#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494;&#2451; &#2488;&#2470;&#2480; &#2470;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480; &#2438;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2495; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495;&#2434; &#2437;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465; &#2465;&#2453;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2472; &#2453;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467; &#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2527;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467; &#2451; &#2455;&#2497;&#2467;&#2455;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507;&#2480; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2470;&#2494;&#2439; &#2437;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453; &#2455;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2451; &#2437;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2404;
> &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2470;&#2472;&#2503; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2472;&#2508; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2437;&#2476;&#2453;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2478;&#2507; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503; &#2438;&#2471;&#2497;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453; &#2437;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2451; &#2488;&#2480;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2451;&#2474;&#2480; &#2437;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453; &#2455;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2438;&#2480;&#2507;&#2474; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2455;&#2464;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; *&#2458;&#2496;&#2472; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2497;&#8217;&#2463;&#2495; &#2437;&#2476; &#2470;&#2495; &#2488;&#2503;&#2482;&#2475; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2472; &#2451; &#2470;&#2497;&#8217;&#2463;&#2495; &#2475;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2455;&#2503;&#2463; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494; &#2479;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2439;&#2441;&#2447;&#2488;&#2488;&#2495;&#2460;&#2495; &#2453;&#2494;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2465;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2488; (&#2465;&#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2441;&#2447;&#2439;&#2458;&#2439;&#2488;&#2495;-&#2541;&#2535;&#2540 &#2486;&#2495;&#2474; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2438;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2489;&#2468; &#2480;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;* &#2447;&#2480;&#2439; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2470;&#2497;&#8217;&#2463;&#2495; &#2478;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2463;&#2494;&#2439;&#2478; &#2474;&#2503;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2482; &#2447;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2475;&#2463; (&#2447;&#2478;&#2474;&#2495;&#2447 &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2470;&#2472;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2470;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2468;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2437;&#2475;&#2495;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2451; &#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2468;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2478;&#2495;&#2468;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2453;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2488;, &#2478;&#2489;&#2524;&#2494; &#2451; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2527;&#2507;&#2460;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494; &#2438;&#2471;&#2497;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2472;&#2494; &#2451; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2437;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2434;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2451; &#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2527; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2451; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;
> &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2467;&#2494;&#2482;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2470;&#2472;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2496; &#2488;&#2486;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2471;&#2497;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2472;&#2468;&#2497;&#2472; &#2472;&#2468;&#2497;&#2472; &#2488;&#2480;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2478; &#2488;&#2434;&#2479;&#2507;&#2460;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2455;&#2468; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2538;&#2464;&#2494; &#2465;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2486;&#2503;&#2454; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2488;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2465; &#2488;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2503;&#2478; (&#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474; &#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2477;&#2498;&#2478;&#2495; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2474;&#2467;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2474;&#2467;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480 &#2488;&#2434;&#2479;&#2507;&#2460;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2447;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;,* &#2455;&#2468; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453; &#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2507;&#2527;&#2494;&#2465;&#2509;&#2480;&#2472; (&#2535;&#2540;&#2463;&#2495 &#2447;&#2475;-&#2541;, &#2476;&#2495;&#2460;&#2495;&#2438;&#2439; &#2460;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2463;&#2495; &#2447;&#2478;&#2438;&#2439;-&#2535;&#2541;&#2535; &#2489;&#2503;&#2482;&#2495;&#2453;&#2474;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2470;&#2497;&#8217;&#2463;&#2495; &#2480;&#2494;&#2465;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;*&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2486;&#2495;&#2455;&#2455;&#2495;&#2480;&#2439; &#2447;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2476;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2479;&#2507;&#2460;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494; *&#2480;&#2494;&#2486;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453; &#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2507;&#2527;&#2494;&#2465;&#2509;&#2480;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2482; &#2453;&#2478;&#2476;&#2494;&#2463; &#2447;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2475;&#2463; (&#2447;&#2478;&#2438;&#2480;&#2488;&#2495;&#2447, &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467; &#2476;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; (&#2437;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2465;&#2477;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2488; &#2460;&#2503;&#2463; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2439;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480 &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2441;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2480;&#2494;&#2465;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494; &#2472;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;* &#2470;&#2496;&#2480;&#2509;&#2456;&#2478;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495; &#2482;&#2507;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2463;&#2507;&#2453;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2447;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2470;&#2472;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;- &#2447;&#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494;&#2451; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2471;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2489;&#2503;&#2482;&#2495;&#2453;&#2474;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2480;&#2494;&#2465;&#2494;&#2480; &#2451; &#2455;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472;&#2404; &#2458;&#2482;&#2468;&#2495; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2476;&#2459;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2438;&#2472;&#2497;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453; &#2478;&#2507;&#2463; &#2537;&#2535;&#2536;&#2536; &#2460;&#2472; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2535;&#2536;&#2534; &#2460;&#2472; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2470;&#2496;&#2527; &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2488;&#2497;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2467;&#2494;&#2482;&#2527; &#2451;&#2439; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2470;&#2472; &#2460;&#2478;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2494; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447; &#2471;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494; &#2486;&#2495;&#2455;&#2455;&#2495;&#2480;&#2439; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2494;&#2527;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;



what is of the shelf submarine from????????????? sorry my google not working.... ... Google	
Sorry...
We're sorry...

... but your computer or network may be sending automated queries. To protect our users, we can't process your request right now....


----------



## TopCat

kobiraaz said:


> what is of the shelf submarine from????????????? sorry my google not working.... ... Google


 
Off the shelf means, these are already built and ready to export, probably 2nd hand.

That means we are not waiting till 2019 to get our subs and Russian fighter. We probably will see them within this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

So we are getting Russian MRCA, Chinese Sub and frigate!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PlanetSoldier

coollll


----------



## Zabaniyah

Song-Class?


----------



## bd_4_ever

Zabaniya said:


> Song-Class?


 
Yes, most likely!


Cheers!!!


----------



## Lighting_Fighter

Alhamdulillah....................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Invincible_at_Sea

*PNS SHAHJAHAN in Bangladeshi waters.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Invincible_at_Sea

*A244-S one of the primary under water weapons of Bangladesh Navy.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Invincible_at_Sea

*BNS BANGABONDHU navigating through the Kochi channel.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Invincible_at_Sea

*Reception Party waiting for BNS BANGABONDHU in Kochi Berth.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Invincible_at_Sea

*INS VENDURUTHY Parade Ground. Photo taken on 07 Oct 2008 during a Bangladeshi visit.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Invincible_at_Sea

*Two veterans of BN.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Invincible_at_Sea

*BNS OSMAN on Patrol.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Invincible_at_Sea

*BNS OSMAN on sacred duty of Guarding National Treasure.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## M.H.J.

kobiraaz said:


>




Wooooow! that pic has taken from my facebook page...!! Anyway, thanks to Farhan/Kobiraaz vai... 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Defence-Power-Of-Bangladesh/135153656592757 


- MHJ ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avisheik

*First day of Chinese and foreign naval cadets' joint training*

The Chinese and foreign naval cadets who were on the "Harmonious Mission  the 'Zheng He' oceangoing training ship's voyage around the world" conducted oceangoing practice and training on the morning of April 18, 2012.

"From this day on, these naval cadets from Pakistan, Bangladesh, the Republic of Korea and other countries will conduct training on various subjects including physiographic navigation, celestial navigation and maritime meteorology together with the Chinese naval cadets," said Jiang Guoping, deputy commander of the visit and president of the Dalian Naval Academy of the Navy of the Chinese People's Liberation Army (PLA).

Zoubaier, a Pakistani cadet, was conducting training on the operation of a sextant range finder attentively under the guidance of his instructor on the rear deck of the "Zheng He" ship. A navigation instructor of the Dalian Naval Academy said, "The sextant range finder has been used in navigation for over 200 years. Position-finding through sextant range finder is still an indispensable skill for naval officers." Zoubaier told the reporter that positioning in Pakistan mainly relies on global positioning system (GPS) while that in China relies on more diversified tools and he was delighted to learn these traditional positioning methods.

The foreign cadets on the "Zheng He" ship had a brand-new understanding of the PLA Navy through mutual learning. Yu Zhenshan, a South Korean cadet on the ship, said, "All the Chinese cadets are very clever and also quite friendly to us. I feel it is a rare opportunity to learn on such a Chinese special training ship."

"We can also learn a lot in the training together with foreign cadets on the same ship," said Lu Taotao, a Chinese cadet of the Dalian Naval Academy. The navy is an international service and the training for the Chinese and foreign cadets on the same ship takes English as the language of instruction during the whole voyage and offers such courses as foreign affairs etiquette, world history and culture, geopolitics and national security, which will help us further broaden maritime horizons, strengthen strategic awareness and improve comprehensive qualities. "Just like the theme of the round-the-world voyage  'Harmonious Mission', we have performed, and also publicized the concept of harmony during the joint training for the Chinese and foreign cadets," said Lu Taotao.

According to a briefing, the Chinese and foreign naval cadets will also conduct training on 13 subjects including organization and management of warship training, navigation law and enforcement, naval seamanship and warship operation during the round-the-world voyage. Meanwhile, the teaching group will also specially offer foreign naval cadets some teaching contents with Chinese characteristics such as basic Chinese, Chinese traditional culture lectures and Chinese-song-singing, so as to help them learn professional knowledge and understand Chinese culture in a better way.






The photo shows that two cadets from Bangladesh are learning to use the sextant range finder






The photo shows that the Chinese instructors and foreign cadets are exchanging views on Chinese traditional culture






The photo shows that the Chinese and foreign cadets are conducting the training on celestial navigation

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz

*'Zheng He' oceangoing training ship'*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

*looks like they need smaller helmets  ....*


----------



## Lighting_Fighter

The weirdest type of helmet is used by Israelis. Why is that? What's hidden under that cloth.


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

Lighting_Fighter said:


> The weirdest type of helmet is used by Israelis. Why is that? What's hidden under that cloth.



Human head shape is more visible during combat. That way, they hide that to distort the enemy. 
http://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb187/sonias_2007/fevereiro/5c841c9a.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lighting_Fighter

Zabaniya said:


> Human head shape is more visible during combat. That way, they hide that to distort the enemy.
> http://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb187/sonias_2007/fevereiro/5c841c9a.jpg




jewish are always smart. They do their work right. They are hardwording, studious and family oriented. Exactly what I like.


----------



## Lionaides

what is the stats of purchase plan of Submarine?


----------



## TopCat

Lighting_Fighter said:


> jewish are always smart. They do their work right. They are hardwording, studious and family oriented. Exactly what I like.



Jewsish are not stingy when it comes to their children's education. They send their sons and daughter to the best school in the world. Once you are in the better school you just way ahead of others.


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Invincible_at_Sea

kobiraaz said:


>


 
*The Battle Ensign of the last photograph is of BNS SALAM's and the photograph was taken on 8 Dec 2009.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Invincible_at_Sea

*Crews of USS INGRAHAM are embarked onboard a BN ship for passage.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz




----------



## kobiraaz

&#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480; &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2451; &#2488;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2497;&#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2527; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2478;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2463;&#2494;&#2439;&#2478; &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2486;&#2472; &#2455;&#2464;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2467;&#2494;&#2482;&#2527;-&#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2495;&#2468; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2470;&#2496;&#2527; &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495;&#2404; &#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2480;&#2507;&#2476;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2470; &#2477;&#2476;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2476;&#2504;&#2464;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447; &#2488;&#2497;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404;
&#2476;&#2504;&#2464;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2489;&#2527;, &#2478;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2496;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471; &#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2480;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2478;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2455;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2495; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2463;&#2489;&#2482;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2472; &#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2496;&#2474;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2472;, &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2472; &#2451; &#2478;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2463;&#2494;&#2439;&#2478; &#2476;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2471;&#2497;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453; &#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2467;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2467;&#2527;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2497;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2476;&#2504;&#2464;&#2453; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487;&#2503; &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495; &#2439;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478; &#2438;&#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2496;&#2478;&#2494; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2447;&#2480; &#2478;&#2510;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;, &#2468;&#2503;&#2482; &#2451; &#2455;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2488;&#2488;&#2489; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2497;&#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;, &#2478;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2463;&#2494;&#2439;&#2478; &#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2467;&#2527;&#2472;, &#2455;&#2476;&#2503;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494; &#2439;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2486;&#2472; &#2455;&#2464;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2527;&#2507;&#2460;&#2472; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; *&#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2475;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2455;&#2503;&#2463; &#2451; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2472; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2455;&#2464;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2438;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2468;&#2495; &#2447; &#2478;&#2497;&#2489;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404;* &#2476;&#2480;&#2434; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2441;&#2474;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503; &#2453;&#2496;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2447; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2438;&#2455;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2474;&#2494;&#2433;&#2458; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480;&#2503; &#2453;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2467;&#2496;&#2527;, &#2488;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2527;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494; &#2468;&#2504;&#2480;&#2495;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2467;&#2494;&#2482;&#2527;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2495;&#2468; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2470;&#2472;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2495;&#2468; &#2488;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480; &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2497;&#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2527; &#2451; &#2478;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2455;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2495; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2468;&#2497;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2508;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2504;&#2471; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2459; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2479;&#2503;&#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2474;&#2468;&#2510;&#2474;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494; &#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2503; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2488;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2478;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2488;&#2434;&#2482;&#2455;&#2509;&#2472; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2472; &#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2496;&#2474;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2477;&#2508;&#2478;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2488;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2463;&#2453; &#2451; &#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2476;&#2482; &#2476;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2488;&#2497;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482; &#2488;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480; &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2472;&#2460;&#2480;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2478;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2463;&#2494;&#2439;&#2478; &#2476;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;, &#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2463;&#2503; &#2476;&#2480;&#2494;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470; &#2476;&#2524;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2451; &#2488;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2497;&#2487;&#2478; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2478;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2463;&#2494;&#2439;&#2478; &#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2467;&#2527;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447; &#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494; &#2488;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2482;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2470; &#2438;&#2489;&#2480;&#2467; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2447;-&#2488;&#2434;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2455;&#2476;&#2503;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494; &#2451; &#2460;&#2480;&#2495;&#2474;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480; &#2455;&#2476;&#2503;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2497;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453;&#2439; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2478;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2463;&#2494;&#2439;&#2478; &#2439;&#2472;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495;&#2441;&#2463; &#2451; &#2488;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480; &#2455;&#2476;&#2503;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494; &#2439;&#2472;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495;&#2441;&#2463; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2474;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2488;&#2497;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2486; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503; &#2439;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2447;&#2454;&#2472;&#2439; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2527;&#2476;&#2489;&#2497;&#2482; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2488;&#2509;&#2476; &#2488;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2454;&#2497;&#2482;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2486;&#2495;&#2474;&#2439;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2482; &#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2475;&#2463; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2472;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2451; &#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2439;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496;&#2480; &#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2504;&#2464;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2460;&#2495;&#2476;&#2497;&#2482; &#2489;&#2453;, &#2480;&#2475;&#2495;&#2453;&#2497;&#2482; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;, &#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;&#2497;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2486;&#2496; &#2451; &#2447;&#2478; &#2447; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2488;&#2458;&#2495;&#2476; &#2454;&#2507;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;. &#2438;&#2488;&#2494;&#2470;&#2497;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2451; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;, &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2441;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avisheik

kobiraaz said:


> &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480; &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2451; &#2488;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2497;&#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2527; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2478;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2463;&#2494;&#2439;&#2478; &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2486;&#2472; &#2455;&#2464;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2467;&#2494;&#2482;&#2527;-&#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2495;&#2468; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2470;&#2496;&#2527; &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495;&#2404; &#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2480;&#2507;&#2476;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2470; &#2477;&#2476;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2476;&#2504;&#2464;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447; &#2488;&#2497;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404;
> &#2476;&#2504;&#2464;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2489;&#2527;, &#2478;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2496;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471; &#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2480;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2478;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2455;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2495; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2463;&#2489;&#2482;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2472; &#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2496;&#2474;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2472;, &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2472; &#2451; &#2478;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2463;&#2494;&#2439;&#2478; &#2476;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2471;&#2497;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453; &#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2467;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2467;&#2527;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2497;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;
> &#2476;&#2504;&#2464;&#2453; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487;&#2503; &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495; &#2439;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478; &#2438;&#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2496;&#2478;&#2494; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2447;&#2480; &#2478;&#2510;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;, &#2468;&#2503;&#2482; &#2451; &#2455;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2488;&#2488;&#2489; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2497;&#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;, &#2478;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2463;&#2494;&#2439;&#2478; &#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2467;&#2527;&#2472;, &#2455;&#2476;&#2503;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494; &#2439;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2486;&#2472; &#2455;&#2464;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2527;&#2507;&#2460;&#2472; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; *&#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2475;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2455;&#2503;&#2463; &#2451; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2472; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2455;&#2464;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2438;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2468;&#2495; &#2447; &#2478;&#2497;&#2489;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404;* &#2476;&#2480;&#2434; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2441;&#2474;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503; &#2453;&#2496;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2447; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2438;&#2455;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2474;&#2494;&#2433;&#2458; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480;&#2503; &#2453;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2467;&#2496;&#2527;, &#2488;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2527;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494; &#2468;&#2504;&#2480;&#2495;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2467;&#2494;&#2482;&#2527;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;
> &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2495;&#2468; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2470;&#2472;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2495;&#2468; &#2488;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480; &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2497;&#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2527; &#2451; &#2478;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2455;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2495; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2468;&#2497;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2508;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2504;&#2471; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2459; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2479;&#2503;&#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2474;&#2468;&#2510;&#2474;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494; &#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2503; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2488;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2478;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2488;&#2434;&#2482;&#2455;&#2509;&#2472; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2472; &#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2496;&#2474;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2477;&#2508;&#2478;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2488;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2463;&#2453; &#2451; &#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2476;&#2482; &#2476;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;
> &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2488;&#2497;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482; &#2488;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480; &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2472;&#2460;&#2480;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2478;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2463;&#2494;&#2439;&#2478; &#2476;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;, &#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2463;&#2503; &#2476;&#2480;&#2494;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470; &#2476;&#2524;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2451; &#2488;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2497;&#2487;&#2478; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2478;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2463;&#2494;&#2439;&#2478; &#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2467;&#2527;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447; &#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494; &#2488;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2482;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2470; &#2438;&#2489;&#2480;&#2467; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2447;-&#2488;&#2434;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2455;&#2476;&#2503;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494; &#2451; &#2460;&#2480;&#2495;&#2474;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480; &#2455;&#2476;&#2503;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2497;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453;&#2439; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2478;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2463;&#2494;&#2439;&#2478; &#2439;&#2472;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495;&#2441;&#2463; &#2451; &#2488;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480; &#2455;&#2476;&#2503;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494; &#2439;&#2472;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495;&#2441;&#2463; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2474;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;
> &#2488;&#2497;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2486; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503; &#2439;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2447;&#2454;&#2472;&#2439; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2527;&#2476;&#2489;&#2497;&#2482; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2488;&#2509;&#2476; &#2488;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2454;&#2497;&#2482;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2486;&#2495;&#2474;&#2439;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2482; &#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2475;&#2463; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2472;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2451; &#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404;
> &#2439;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496;&#2480; &#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2504;&#2464;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2460;&#2495;&#2476;&#2497;&#2482; &#2489;&#2453;, &#2480;&#2475;&#2495;&#2453;&#2497;&#2482; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;, &#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;&#2497;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2486;&#2496; &#2451; &#2447;&#2478; &#2447; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2488;&#2458;&#2495;&#2476; &#2454;&#2507;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;. &#2438;&#2488;&#2494;&#2470;&#2497;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2451; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;, &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2441;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;




OH HELL NO!!!!! I want the freaking subs no matter what. Btw, the frigate deal with china has been signed already.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

&#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2460;&#2524;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2470;&#2497;&#2435;&#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2488;&#2495;&#2453; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2447;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2439; &#2475;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2457;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2489;&#2503;&#2480;&#2404; &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2472; &#2474;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2447;&#2488; &#2478;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2434;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486; &#2472;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2474;&#2470; &#2438;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2527;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2469;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494;&#2472; &#2438;&#2463; &#2476;&#2494;&#2457;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2404; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2496;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2455;&#2507;&#2527;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2507;&#2454;&#2503; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2453;&#2495; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486; &#2472;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2439; &#2470;&#2497;&#2435;&#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2488;&#2495;&#2453; &#2438;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472; &#2447;&#2463;&#2495;, &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2486;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496;&#2478; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495;&#2472;&#2497;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;

&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2489;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494;
&#2536;&#2540; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458; &#2535;&#2543;&#2541;&#2535;&#2404; &#2475;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2459;&#2507;&#2463; &#2486;&#2489;&#2480; &#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2472; &#2474;&#2507;&#2468;&#2494;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2508;-&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467;&#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2404; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503;&#2439; &#2488;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2482;&#2503; &#2440;&#2487;&#2510; &#2477;&#2503;&#2488;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2472; &#2474;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2447;&#2488; &#2478;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2434;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2404;
&#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2472; &#2478;&#2503;&#2488;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2488;&#2495;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2486;&#2497;&#2472;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467;&#2480;&#2468; &#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2475;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2472; &#2478;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2434;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467;&#2480;&#2468; &#2539;&#2541; &#2472;&#2508;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2535;&#2537; &#2460;&#2472; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2476;&#2494;&#2457;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2404; &#2476;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2480;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2477;&#2503;&#2488;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2433;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2451;&#2474;&#2480; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2507;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468;, &#2480;&#2507;&#2478;&#2489;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2453; &#2438;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2404; &#2474;&#2495;&#2472;&#2474;&#2468;&#2472; &#2472;&#2496;&#2480;&#2476;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2457;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495; &#2472;&#2508;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2454;&#2476;&#2480;&#2463;&#2494; &#2486;&#2497;&#2472;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2453;&#2496;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2457;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2480; &#2451;&#2474;&#2480; &#2461;&#2494;&#2433;&#2474;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2488;&#2495;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507;&#2404; &#2476;&#2494;&#2457;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495; &#2472;&#2508;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2469;&#2478;&#2469;&#2478;&#2503;, &#2455;&#2478;&#2509;&#2477;&#2496;&#2480;&#2404; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2527;&#2496; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507; &#2453;&#2503;&#2476;&#2482; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480;&#2494; &#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2468;&#2439; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2455;&#2507;&#2474;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2475;&#2503;&#2482;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2479;&#2469;&#2494;&#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2477;&#2476; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2453; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2467;&#2474;&#2467; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
&#2451;&#2439; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2439; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527; &#2472;&#2508;&#2456;&#2494;&#2433;&#2463;&#2495;-&#2488;&#2434;&#2482;&#2455;&#2509;&#2472; &#2453;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2475;&#2503;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2482;&#2472;&#2503; &#2455;&#2507;&#2474;&#2472; &#2447;&#2453; &#2476;&#2504;&#2464;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2527;&#2460;&#2472; &#2476;&#2494;&#2457;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2464;&#2495;&#2453; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2496; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2404;
&#2438;&#2455;&#2503;&#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2439; &#2464;&#2495;&#2453; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;, &#2475;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2472;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487;&#2503; &#2472;&#2508;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2404; &#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2451; &#2464;&#2495;&#2453; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;: &#2535; &#2447;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404;
&#2476;&#2494;&#2457;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494; &#2464;&#2495;&#2453; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2537;&#2535; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458; &#2478;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2434;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2472; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2439; &#2489;&#2507;&#2453;, &#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494; &#2488;&#2475;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2507;&#2454; &#2447;&#2524;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2507;&#2474;&#2472;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2504;&#2464;&#2453; &#2458;&#2482;&#2482;&#2404; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2479;&#2503;&#2472; &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2489; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467;&#2480;&#2468; &#2472;&#2508;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2474;&#2507;&#2468;&#2494;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2479;&#2503; &#2488;&#2504;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453; &#2478;&#2503;&#2488;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2468;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2488;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2470;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2495;&#2467; &#2438;&#2475;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2451; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2496; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2477;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2455;&#2524;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2476;&#2494;&#2457;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2488;&#2497;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2476;&#2497;&#2461;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2457;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495; &#2472;&#2508;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2453; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2451;&#2439; &#2438;&#2475;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2479;&#2509;&#2479; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2476;&#2494;&#2457;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2451;&#2474;&#2480; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2479;&#2503; &#2437;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2488;&#2503; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2457;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2477;&#2498;&#2468;&#2495; &#2468;&#2504;&#2480;&#2495; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2439; &#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2479;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404;&#2464;&#2495;&#2453; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507;, &#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495; &#2447;&#2524;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2457;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2482;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2478;&#2503;&#2468; &#2459;&#2507;&#2463; &#2453;&#2527;&#2503;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2455; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2507;&#2474;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2527;&#2455;&#2494;&#2527; &#2474;&#2508;&#2433;&#2459;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
&#2488;&#2476; &#2472;&#2508;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2488;&#2474;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2460;&#2478;&#2494; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2455;&#2507;&#2474;&#2472;&#2503; &#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2489;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2455;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2457;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495; &#2472;&#2508;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2488;&#2474;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;

&#2474;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527;&#2472; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;
&#2537;&#2535; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2472; &#2478;&#2503;&#2488; &#2459;&#2503;&#2524;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2439; &#2489;&#2507;&#2453; &#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;. &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2480;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2460;&#2509;&#2462; &#2476;&#2494;&#2457;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2468;&#2496;&#2476;&#2509;&#2480; &#2441;&#2510;&#2453;&#2467;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494; &#2438;&#2480; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503;&#2460;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2453;&#2494;&#2463;&#2468;&#2503; &#2482;&#2494;&#2455;&#2482;&#2404;
&#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2439; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2404; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527;&#2503; &#2478;&#2503;&#2488; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2480;&#2507;&#2468;&#2503; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2478;&#2503;&#2488; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2474;&#2469; &#2471;&#2480;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2433;&#2463;&#2503;, &#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488; &#2471;&#2480;&#2503; &#2535;&#2534;&#2534; &#2453;&#2495;&#2482;&#2507;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2498;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2488;&#2503;&#2482;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2486;&#2489;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2503;&#2482;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472;&#2503; &#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439; &#2460;&#2524;&#2507; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2476;&#2494;&#2457;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495; &#2472;&#2508;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2455;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2451; &#2479;&#2469;&#2494;&#2488;&#2478;&#2527;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2480; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482; &#2470;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2495;&#2467; &#2438;&#2475;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404;

&#2472;&#2527; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2463;
&#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2470;&#2503;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2478;&#2507;&#2463; &#2472;&#2527;&#2460;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2535;&#2535;&#2463;&#2494; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2441;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2438;&#2463;&#2460;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468;&#2404; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2535;&#2537; &#2476;&#2494;&#2457;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495; &#2472;&#2508;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2437;&#2475;&#2495;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2467;&#2496;&#2480; &#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2460;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480;&#2494; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2478;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2495;&#2482; &#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2527; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2495;&#2478; &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2461;&#2497;&#2433;&#2453;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2494; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404;
&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2464;&#2495;&#2453; &#2535;&#2535;&#2463;&#2494;&#2527; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2459;&#2503;&#2524;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2480;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2535;&#2535;&#2463;&#2494; &#2476;&#2503;&#2460;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2451; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497;&#2463;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494; &#2438;&#2488;&#2494;&#2527; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2463;&#2460;&#2472;&#2503;&#2439; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2474;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480;&#2494; &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2476;&#2478; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2451; &#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2474;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;&#2463;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2477;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2451;&#2439; &#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2486;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2482;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2472;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2463;&#2494;&#2439; &#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;&#2470; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404;
&#2475;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2488; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2489;&#2496; &#2470;&#2482;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2496; &#2455;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2488;&#2497;&#2439;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2482;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2503;&#2477;&#2494;&#2404; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;, &#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2472; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2476;&#2458;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2489;&#2480; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2503;&#2477;&#2494;&#2404; &#2438;&#2480; &#2455;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2527; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507;, &#2468;&#2454;&#2472; &#2475;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2488; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2497;&#2439;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2482;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503; &#2466;&#2497;&#2453;&#2468;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2477;&#2495;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2527; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2469;&#2494;&#2527; &#2480;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2439; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2503;&#2477;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2404;
&#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2468;&#2503;, &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2463;&#2495; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2458;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494;&#2404; &#2488;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2438;&#2463;&#2463;&#2494;&#2527; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2463;&#2495; &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2503;&#2477;&#2494; &#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503; &#2474;&#2508;&#2433;&#2459;&#2494;&#2482;&#2404;
&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2472;&#2503;&#2478;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2478; &#2458;&#2503;&#2453;&#2474;&#2507;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2472; &#2471;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2433;&#2524;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2479;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2479;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2488;&#2474;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2458;&#2503;&#2453;&#2474;&#2507;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463; &#2474;&#2503;&#2480;&#2507;&#2468;&#2503; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2476;&#2494;&#2457;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495; &#2472;&#2508;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2527; &#2456;&#2463;&#2482;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2463;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507;, &#2477;&#2495;&#2488;&#2494; &#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494; &#2488;&#2497;&#2439;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2482;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503; &#2466;&#2497;&#2453;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2488;&#2474;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463; &#2460;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2438;&#2463;&#2453; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507;&#2404; &#2447; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2489;&#2496; &#2472;&#2508;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2439; &#2477;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2486;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2479;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2475;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2489;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2475;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2438;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2489;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2455;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2453;&#2464;&#2495;&#2472; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495; &#2437;&#2474;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;?
&#2463;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439; &#2456;&#2467;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2438;&#2463;&#2453;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486; &#2437;&#2475;&#2495;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482;, &#2474;&#2494;&#2488;&#2474;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463; &#2475;&#2495;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2475;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2475;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2404; &#2475;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2488;&#2503; &#2475;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2447;&#2468;&#2503;&#2439; &#2470;&#2478;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2447;&#2439; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503;&#2439; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404;

&#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2503;&#2477;&#2494; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;
&#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2503;&#2477;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2489;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2475;&#2482;&#2503; &#2470;&#2482;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2482;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2495; &#2489;&#2527;: &#2474;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;&#2470; &#2472;&#2527;&#2404; &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2499;&#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2458;&#2497;&#2474;&#2458;&#2494;&#2474; &#2476;&#2488;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2479;&#2468; &#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2468; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2477;&#2476; &#2475;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2488; &#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2464;&#2495;&#2453; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507;, &#2438;&#2474;&#2494;&#2468;&#2468; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;&#2470; &#2438;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2475;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2472;&#2503; &#2458;&#2482;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2472; &#2476;&#2524; &#2486;&#2489;&#2480;, &#2488;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2475;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2488; &#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2438;&#2468;&#2509;&#2478;&#2455;&#2507;&#2474;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2488;&#2489;&#2460; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2472;&#2503; &#2474;&#2508;&#2433;&#2459;&#2503;&#2439; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527; &#2447;&#2453; &#2455;&#2482;&#2495;&#2480; &#2477;&#2503;&#2468;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2495; &#2470;&#2497;&#2463;&#2495; &#2489;&#2507;&#2463;&#2503;&#2482; &#2454;&#2497;&#2433;&#2460;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2404; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439; &#2489;&#2507;&#2463;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2460;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2477;&#2494;&#2455; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2472;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2447; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480;&#2494; &#2454;&#2476;&#2480; &#2474;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2472; &#2486;&#2489;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2507;&#2463;&#2503;&#2482;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;&#2468;&#2503; &#2447;&#2480;&#2439;&#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2475;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495; &#2455;&#2507;&#2527;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494; &#2451; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2454;&#2507;&#2433;&#2460;&#2503; &#2468;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2486;&#2495; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2489;&#2507;&#2463;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503; &#2489;&#2507;&#2463;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503; &#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2527;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2496;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2447; &#2480;&#2453;&#2478; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2437;&#2472;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2464;&#2494;&#2510; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2482;&#2507;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2455;&#2494;&#2460;&#2496; &#2478;&#2507;. &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2468;&#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494; &#2463;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463; &#2437;&#2475;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503; &#2454;&#2507;&#2433;&#2460; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2488;&#2509;&#2474;&#2503;&#2472; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2503;&#2476;&#2482; &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2477;&#2495;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2527;&#2507;&#2460;&#2472; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2474;&#2480;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2488;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2439; &#2472;&#2508;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2482;&#2463;&#2495; &#2488;&#2509;&#2474;&#2503;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463;&#2476;&#2507; &#2480;&#2503;&#2482;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503; &#2474;&#2508;&#2433;&#2459;&#2494;&#2482;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453; &#2456;&#2467;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480;&#2494; &#2439;&#2478;&#2495;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2451; &#2474;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2447;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2439; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2488;&#2503;&#2482;&#2507;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2471;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2488;&#2503;&#2482;&#2507;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527; &#2474;&#2508;&#2433;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2433;&#2524;&#2494;&#2482; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;&#2470; &#2489;&#2507;&#2463;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2454;&#2507;&#2433;&#2460; &#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2454;&#2497;&#2476; &#2476;&#2524; &#2489;&#2507;&#2463;&#2503;&#2482; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2524;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453; &#2455;&#2482;&#2495;&#2480; &#2477;&#2503;&#2468;&#2480; &#2437;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2468; &#2447;&#2453; &#2489;&#2507;&#2463;&#2503;&#2482; &#2474;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503; &#2438;&#2463;&#2460;&#2472;&#2439; &#2441;&#2464;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2439; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2480; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507; &#2488;&#2476;&#2458;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;&#2470; &#2438;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2494;&#2527; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;, &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2470;&#2498;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2438;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2527; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404;
&#2447;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503;, &#2439;&#2441;&#2480;&#2507;&#2474;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2472; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2463;&#2460;&#2472; &#2476;&#2494;&#2457;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2489; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2447; &#2454;&#2476;&#2480; &#2458;&#2494;&#2441;&#2480; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447; &#2454;&#2476;&#2480; &#2474;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2498;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2503; &#2455;&#2507;&#2474;&#2472;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527; &#2479;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2439; &#2474;&#2482;&#2494;&#2468;&#2453; &#2470;&#2482;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2454;&#2507;&#2433;&#2460; &#2472;&#2503;&#2527; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2527;&#2507;&#2460;&#2472;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2527; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2404; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2447; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2486;&#2489;&#2480;&#2503;&#2439; &#2439;&#2441;&#2480;&#2507;&#2474;&#2496;&#2527; &#2455;&#2507;&#2527;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2480; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472;, &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2455;&#2507;&#2527;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2470;&#2498;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488; &#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2507;&#2527;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2451; &#2489;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2454;&#2497;&#2433;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2470;&#2482;&#2463;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503;&#2404; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2458;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2497;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2507; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2489;&#2496; &#2470;&#2482;&#2463;&#2495; &#2489;&#2507;&#2463;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2439; &#2453;&#2494;&#2463;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2482;&#2494;&#2455;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480;&#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2488;&#2503;&#2482;&#2507;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2453;&#2472;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2459;&#2507;&#2463; &#2437;&#2475;&#2495;&#2488;&#2463;&#2494;&#2527; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;; &#2488;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;, &#2479;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2488;&#2509;&#2474;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2486;, &#2476;&#2494;&#2457;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495; &#2470;&#2482;&#2463;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2468; &#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2470;&#2498;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2494;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2470;&#2482;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503; &#2474;&#2508;&#2433;&#2459;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2489;&#2507;&#2463;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2472;&#2503;&#2527;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2437;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2439; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2489; &#2489;&#2482;, &#2488;&#2509;&#2474;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2486; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2454;&#2507;&#2433;&#2460;&#2503; &#2489;&#2507;&#2463;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503; &#2489;&#2507;&#2463;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2489;&#2507;&#2463;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2453;&#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2479;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472; &#2470;&#2498;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2503;&#2439; &#2488;&#2509;&#2474;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2486; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2454;&#2507;&#2433;&#2460; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2496;&#2476;&#2509;&#2480; &#2441;&#2510;&#2453;&#2467;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2527; &#2474;&#2524;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2404;

&#2472;&#2468;&#2497;&#2472; &#2455;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;
&#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;&#2468;&#2503;&#2439; &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2499;&#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2471;&#2480;&#2494; &#2474;&#2524;&#2494; &#2458;&#2482;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2404; &#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2468; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2470;&#2498;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503; &#2474;&#2508;&#2433;&#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2404; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2477;&#2507;&#2480; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503;&#2439; &#2474;&#2480;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2470;&#2498;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2480; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460; &#2470;&#2495; &#2437;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2475;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2488; &#2478;&#2495;. &#2476;&#2503;&#2470;&#2495;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2478;&#2495;. &#2476;&#2503;&#2470;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2527; &#2451; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2438;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2486;&#2497;&#2472;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2468;&#2494; &#2451;&#2439; &#2470;&#2482;&#2463;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2489;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2495;&#2478;&#2498;&#2525; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2488;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468; &#2476;&#2494;&#2524;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2468;&#2507; &#2438;&#2480;&#2451; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503;&#2439; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2476; &#2477;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2404; &#2447;&#2468; &#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;? &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2507; &#2474;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2498;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503; &#2438;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2527; &#2472;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2463;&#2494; &#2486;&#2507;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467; &#2472;&#2496;&#2480;&#2476; &#2451; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2480; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2482; &#2438;&#2463; &#2472;&#2508;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2482;&#2463;&#2495;&#2404; &#2447;&#2468; &#2488;&#2489;&#2460;&#2503;&#2439; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2527; &#2474;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;, &#2447;&#2463;&#2494; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2451; &#2437;&#2468;&#2496;&#2468;&#2404;
&#2470;&#2497;&#2439; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2474;&#2480; &#2478;&#2495;. &#2476;&#2503;&#2470;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2507;&#2463;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2438;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2527; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2468; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2439;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2488;&#2495; &#2474;&#2494;&#2488;&#2474;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2474;&#2494;&#2488;&#2474;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463; &#2489;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480; &#2489;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2439; &#2476;&#2494;&#2457;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495; &#2470;&#2482;&#2463;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2480;&#2507;&#2478;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480;&#2494; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404;

&#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2437;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;
&#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2489;&#2496; &#2472;&#2508;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2438;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2527; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2472; &#2474;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2447;&#2488; &#2478;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2434;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2454;&#2476;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503; &#2454;&#2476;&#2480;&#2463;&#2494; &#2459;&#2524;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2503; &#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2468;&#2404; &#2475;&#2482;&#2503; &#2480;&#2507;&#2478; &#2476;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2457;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495; &#2472;&#2508;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2510;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2497;&#2478;&#2524;&#2495; &#2454;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2476;&#2494;&#2457;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480;&#2494; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2470;&#2498;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2441;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2457;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495; &#2470;&#2482;&#2463;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2507;&#2480;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2453; &#2488;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2495;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527; &#2472;&#2503;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2499;&#2457;&#2509;&#2454;&#2482; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2470;&#2498;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2468; &#2489;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2474;&#2503; &#2451; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2527; &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2503; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404;
&#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2472;&#2468;&#2497;&#2472; &#2476;&#2495;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2456;&#2463;&#2503; &#2439;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2472; &#2447;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2472;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2479;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2463;&#2495; &#2480;&#2507;&#2478; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2507;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494;, &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2482;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503; &#2441;&#2524;&#2476;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495; &#2438;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453; &#2470;&#2475;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494;&#2463;&#2453;&#2496;&#2527; &#2478;&#2507;&#2524; &#2472;&#2503;&#2527;&#2404; &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472; &#2470;&#2498;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488; &#2447;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2457;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2463;&#2453; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2468;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2499;&#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2480;&#2467;&#2494;&#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472; &#2470;&#2498;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;, &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468; &#2460;&#2507;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447; &#2480;&#2453;&#2478; &#2456;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494;&#2463;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2499;&#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2474;&#2480;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2496; &#2447;&#2453; &#2456;&#2467;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2507;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2459;&#2503;&#2524;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;, &#2447; &#2480;&#2453;&#2478; &#2488;&#2497;&#2439;&#2488; &#2447;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2468; &#2438;&#2463;&#2460;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2463;&#2495;&#2453;&#2495;&#2463; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2458;&#2524;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2495;&#2438;&#2439;&#2474;&#2495; &#2482;&#2494;&#2441;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2503;&#2459;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2480;&#2460;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2458;&#2524;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404;
&#2537;&#2535; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458; &#2447;&#2439; &#2438;&#2463; &#2476;&#2494;&#2457;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495; &#2472;&#2508;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2488;&#2476; &#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494; &#2451; &#2478;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2453;&#2503; &#2441;&#2474;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2479;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468;, &#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2480;, &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2478; &#2447;&#2453; &#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;&#2469;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2524;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2468;&#2494; &#2486;&#2497;&#2471;&#2497; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2447;&#2453; &#2437;&#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2479;&#2476;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494; &#2456;&#2463;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2542; &#2447;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2482; &#2535;&#2543;&#2541;&#2535; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2476;&#2507;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2463;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2470;&#2482;&#2463;&#2495; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2488;&#2486;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2489;&#2496; &#2476;&#2494;&#2457;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495; &#2470;&#2482;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2469;&#2463;&#2495; &#2476;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;, &#2542; &#2447;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2451;&#2439; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2474;&#2469;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478; &#2437;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2404;
&#2447;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2480;&#2451; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2478; &#2453;&#2467;&#2509;&#2463;&#2453;&#2494;&#2453;&#2496;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2474;&#2469; &#2474;&#2494;&#2524;&#2495; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2439; &#2474;&#2480;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2455;&#2524;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2508;&#2453;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2507;&#2480; &#2470;&#2482;&#2404; &#2476;&#2497;&#2453;&#2503; &#2482;&#2495;&#2478;&#2474;&#2503;&#2463; &#2478;&#2494;&#2439;&#2472; &#2476;&#2503;&#2433;&#2471;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2453;&#2472;&#2453;&#2472;&#2503; &#2486;&#2496;&#2468;&#2482; &#2460;&#2482;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2433;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480;&#2494; &#2437;&#2488;&#2434;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2477;&#2494;&#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2486;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2447; &#2480;&#2453;&#2478;&#2439; &#2447;&#2453; &#2470;&#2497;&#2435;&#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2488;&#2495;&#2453; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2451;&#2439; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2463;&#2460;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2480;&#2453;&#2495;&#2476; &#2478;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2437;&#2453;&#2509;&#2463;&#2507;&#2476;&#2480;&#2503; &#2486;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2439;&#2472; &#2482;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2495;&#2489;&#2509;&#2472; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404;

&#2437;&#2468;&#2435;&#2474;&#2480;, &#2474;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2447;&#2488; &#2478;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2434;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;
&#2451;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2535; &#2447;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2482; &#2474;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2447;&#2488; &#2478;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2434;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507; &#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2472; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2480; &#2459;&#2503;&#2524;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2404; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2472; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503; &#2472;&#2527;&#2460;&#2472; &#2476;&#2494;&#2457;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495; &#2472;&#2508;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2447; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2507; &#2458;&#2503;&#2474;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2474;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2474;&#2503;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2472;&#2463;&#2495; &#2477;&#2503;&#2524;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2454;&#2476;&#2480;&#2463;&#2494; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2404; &#2477;&#2496;&#2487;&#2467; &#2489;&#2439;&#2458;&#2439; &#2474;&#2524;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527; &#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503;&#2404; &#2439;&#2441;&#2480;&#2507;&#2474; &#2468;&#2469;&#2494; &#2475;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2488;, &#2488;&#2497;&#2439;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2482;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465; &#2451; &#2488;&#2509;&#2474;&#2503;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2507;&#2527;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2468;&#2510;&#2474;&#2480; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2451;&#2464;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;, &#2476;&#2494;&#2457;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2489;&#2496; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2475;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2496;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2479;&#2503;&#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507;&#2463;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2466;&#2497;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2455;&#2507;&#2527;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494; &#2451; &#2470;&#2498;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2470;&#2498;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472;&#2451; &#2489;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2489;&#2496; &#2470;&#2482;&#2463;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2454;&#2497;&#2433;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404;

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AnkurPandey

Does BD Navy operates a Submarine ?? Just curious as i was unable to find that on google. I think BD should immediately acquire some 20 + submarines owing to fact that you adversary India already operates 16 of them (including nuclear ones) and already 8 are on order.


----------



## M.H.J.

Defence Power Of Bangladesh





- MHJ ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rokto14

AnkurPandey said:


> Does BD Navy operates a Submarine ?? Just curious as i was unable to find that on google. I think BD should immediately acquire some 20 + submarines owing to fact that you adversary India already operates 16 of them (including nuclear ones) and already 8 are on order.


they barely have enough money to buy ships -.-


----------



## eastwatch

Rokto14 said:


> they barely have enough money to buy ships -.-



I do not know how do you know who has money and who hasn't in Bangladesh. Are you a representative of BN in this forum? If you are then give proper answers to the queries from Indians. If you aren't and if you do not really have any knowledge about something, you better do not answer. It will save your time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PlanetSoldier

kobiraaz said:


>



Farhan where do you steal these from...are you an ISI or RAW agent intruding DGFI/BD Armed Forces sophisticated images and passing those valuables here at PDF   !!?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M.H.J.

PlanetSoldier said:


> Farhan where do you steal these from...are you an ISI or RAW agent intruding DGFI/BD Armed Forces sophisticated images and passing those valuables here at PDF   !!?



Farhan vai, has taken these photos from my facebook page "Defence power of Bangladesh" .

Feel free to visit the page,,,Here is the link... : 
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Defence-Power-Of-Bangladesh/135153656592757 

- MHJ ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Invincible_at_Sea

SWADS in action in Danger Chor

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Invincible_at_Sea

*SWADS in action in Danger Chor*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/28900662@N05/7288134476/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## boltu

kobiraaz said:


>


This navy personnels are in Turkey for receiving training on operating submarine.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## eastwatch

The news was published on 22 march, 2012 and is not irrelevant already. So I am posting it. In order to see the Type 053H2 frigate picture you will have to click the link.

-Eastwatch-



Bangladesh Defence

Thursday, March 22, 2012 
Bangladesh Getting two used Chinese Type 053H2 Frigate 
Even though they are obsolete, they can still be useful for coastal patrols.

China has recently sold used frigates to Myanmar and Bangladesh, two nations that have had naval disputes with each other in the past. Burma got two Type 53H1 frigates, built in the 1980s. The Burmese Type 53s are 2,000 ton ships armed with four anti-ship missiles, two 100mm guns, and lots of depth charges. Bangladesh is getting two Type 53H2, which were built in the early 1990s and are generally the same as the 53H1s but carry eight anti-ship missiles. Both nations paid very little for their Type 53s (probably free), but compared to what these two fleets already had, the used frigates were a step up.

China built 53 Type 53 frigates (that's a lot). Based on the older Soviet Riga class frigates, the Chinese expanded the original 1,400 ton design (armed with depth charges, three 100mm guns, and torpedoes) to a missile laden 2,000-2,500 ton vessel equipped with modern electronics. The latest version, called the F-22, is built only for export. The primary customer is Pakistan (four sold so far). The remaining Type 53s are mainly used for coastal patrol.

The F-22P is the newest version of the Chinese Jiangwei II (053H3). The 123 meter long F-22P displaces 2,500 tons and carries an eight cell short range (8.6 kilometers) FM-90N surface-to-air missile system. There are two, four cell anti-ship missile systems (180 kilometers range C-802s), two, three cell launchers for rocket launched ET-52C anti-submarine torpedoes, and two, six cell RDC-32 anti-submarine rocket launchers. There is also a 76.2mm gun, two 30mm anti-missiles auto-cannon, and a helicopter. Each ship has a crew of 202 and a top speed of 52 kilometers an hour. The F-22Ps are inexpensive, costing about $200 million each.

Source: Chinese Military News Blog

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Major Shaheb

http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangla...lass-guided-missile-frigates.html#post3001091


----------



## Invincible_at_Sea

*Defender Class High Speed Boats of BN.*
SWADS heading towards a suspected merchant ship.










*SWADS in action*: SWADS Boarding on a suspected merchant ship.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## M.H.J.

&#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2536;-&#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2537; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2476;&#2459;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2463; &#2471;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2478;&#2507;&#2463; &#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2540;.&#2542; &#2486;&#2468;&#2494;&#2434;&#2486;&#2404; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2535;&#2536;&#2543;&#2542;&#2539; &#2453;&#2507;&#2463;&#2495; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2404;



- MHJ ...


----------



## Avisheik

COMBAN said:


> *Defender Class High Speed Boats of BN.*
> SWADS heading towards a suspected merchant ship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SWADS in action*: SWADS Boarding on a suspected merchant ship.




I know its a training exercise but why is there a lack of gear(bullet proof vest, helmet etc) ??


----------



## boltu

Closely monitoring Burmese territory













BNS Usman on UN mission in Lebanon





BN ship(farthest one) through Burmese eye





Credit-M.H.J

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## boltu

BN special forces





Naval commando SEAL team and SBCC guys with RHIBS and Defender class boat




Bangladesh Navy SEAL comando




BD Naval commando SBCC & SEAL guys getting dressed up for exercise












drown proofing training at area survival swimming pool BNS ISSA KHAN




Agusta-Westland AW109 on flight deck

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## chisty_chowdhury

COMBAN said:


> *Defender Class High Speed Boats of BN.*
> SWADS heading towards a suspected merchant ship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice picture but thats not a merchant ship. Look carefully. Its a BCG vessel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## boltu

Harbour Security Boat-2 HSB-2 of Bangladesh Navy









BN base,Chittagong

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zabaniyah

^What's Japan doing there?


----------



## kobiraaz

Its written under the flags 'radar development'

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

*Group of palestinians and Bangldeshi naval cadets eating together
*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Lone

^^^ Cool pics guys. Please don't stop.


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahathminhaj

are these all Defender Class High Speed Boats? or different


----------



## Avisheik

rahathminhaj said:


> are these all Defender Class High Speed Boats? or different



If you are talking about the above picture then yes all the boats are defender class high speed boats, except for the ship


----------



## kobiraaz

BNS SHAH JALAL? Mod. Type 053H2G Jianwei I FFG
BNS SHAH PORAN? Mod. Type 053H2G Jianwei I FFG
BNS SOHRAWARDI? F-22 B
BNS OSMANI? F-22 B


List of ships of the Bangladesh Navy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## boltu

kobiraaz said:


> BNS SHAH JALAL? Mod. Type 053H2G Jianwei I FFG
> BNS SHAH PORAN? Mod. Type 053H2G Jianwei I FFG
> BNS SOHRAWARDI? F-22 B
> BNS OSMANI? F-22 B
> 
> 
> List of ships of the Bangladesh Navy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


I am happy for a moment until someone bursts the bubble lol


----------



## kobiraaz

boltu said:


> I am happy for a moment until someone bursts the bubble lol


I hope this is not edited by Maruf lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M.H.J.

kobiraaz said:


> I hope this is not edited by Maruf lol



Edited by whom...???!!!


----------



## boltu

M.H.J. said:


> Edited by whom...???!!!


 'Jami' may be...


----------



## M.H.J.

boltu said:


> 'Jami' may be...



Are naare vai,,, ae lok(Jami) kissu jaane na...  

LOlzzz...



- MHJ ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Sure F22B er naam thik hoe Gese? khaicey! 1 shathe 6ta bd flag wala guided missile frigate dekhle to heart fail kormu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

kobiraaz said:


> I hope this is not edited by Maruf lol



Wiki missile frigate list seems not be complete yet. BN is supposed tp procure a total of three missile frigates from Korean source which is not shown in the Wiki.


----------



## PlanetSoldier

eastwatch said:


> Wiki missile frigate list seems not be complete yet. BN is supposed tp procure a total of three missile frigates from Korean source which is not shown in the Wiki.



It just shows the confirmed ones that are going to be added, Korean ones are not confirmed yet.



kobiraaz said:


> Sure F22B er naam thik hoe Gese? khaicey! 1 shathe 6ta bd flag wala guided missile frigate dekhle to heart fail kormu


I see nothing wrong in the frigates report in wiki other than using the term F-22 which is actually not totally false....it's just we're not getting the export version F-22 but almost all F-22 features will be available there. The figure 6 isn't wrong as 4 more are confirmed and going to be added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alaungphaya

I always thought the navy is where BD held superemacy. From the looks of it, it looks more like parity. Interesting.


----------



## TopCat

alaungphaya said:


> I always thought the navy is where BD held superemacy. From the looks of it, it looks more like parity. Interesting.



LOL

You got quite a few hardware for sure... But look below.

Your generals ran to China after hearing BD's huge procurement list from China and took delivery of 2 frigates before BD even decided which one to BUY.

Now you got these (delivered)








Whereas BD is getting these (Not delivered yet and going through massive up-gradation)












Your frigates cant even lock on to our even within 40 KM but ours can fry you from 180 KM away.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kobiraaz

A Bangladeshi Navy Frigate patrolling near Lebanese Shore !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chisty_chowdhury

alaungphaya said:


> I always thought the navy is where BD held superemacy. From the looks of it, it looks more like parity. Interesting.



Hati ghora gese tol, alaungphaya bole koto jol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahathminhaj

the picture of our frigates which you have shown are which? F-22B or jianwei I FFG?


----------



## p3avi8tor69

Nice. When is BD getting ur new frigate?


----------



## Rokto14

kobiraaz said:


>


Whats this for? Japan is having some military deal Bangladesh?


----------



## Zabaniyah

Rokto14 said:


> Whats this for? Japan is having some military deal Bangladesh?



Radar development.


----------



## Avisheik

*Bangladesh NDC Study Team visits Sri Lankan Naval Headquarters*


A 24-member study team from the Bangladesh National Defence College, who follow the Armed Forces War Course (AFWC)- 2012, visited the Naval Headquartersin Colombo on 02nd July 2012.They were accompanied by 05 directing staff members and BangladeshDefence Adviser in Sri Lanka Commander M.Nasir. The head of the visiting team,Brigadier General SajjadulHaque, called on the Commander of the Sri Lanka Navy and held cordial discussions on matters of mutual interests. Mementoes were also exchanged as a gesture of goodwill. 

The National Defence College of Bangladesh is a premier national centre of excellence on Security, Strategic and Development Studies. The Armed Forces War Course (AFWC) run by the college aims to develop the professional knowledge and understanding of selected mid-career officers of the three Services in order to prepare them for the assumption of increasing responsibilities both on the staff and in command. The visiting team participated in a presentation on SLN and its operations as part of the study tour in Sri Lanka

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avisheik

*Navy Installs Solar Panels at HQ*


Major General (Retd) Tarique Ahmed Siddique, rcds, psc, defence adviser to the prime minister, inaugurated a mega solar power panel on Sunday at Multipurpose Hall in Naval Headquarters, Banani, in the city, says an ISPR press release. Bangladesh Navy (BN) has established this panel as a part of overcoming electricity crisis of the country with its own funds aiming at providing uninterrupted power supply to the Security Lighting System of Naval Headquarters. Mentionable, Bangladesh Navy is going to set up the same panel in Chittagong and Khulna Naval area respectively within very short time. 
Defence adviser said, &#8220;It is a good endeavour to solve the electricity crisis.&#8221; People of all strata should take step to set up this type of solar panel for removing the power crisis, he added. Later he enjoyed a colourful cultural programme arranged by BN Ladies Club.
Among others including Chief of Naval Staff Vice Admiral Z U Ahmed, PSOs at Naval Headquarters and high rank military & civil officers were present in the inaugural ceremony.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Invincible_at_Sea

kobiraaz said:


> *&#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2470;&#2503;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2478;&#2507;&#2463; &#2472;&#2479;&#2492;&#2460;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2535;&#2535;&#2463;&#2494; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2441;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2438;&#2463;&#2460;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468;&#2404; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2535;&#2537; &#2476;&#2494;&#2457;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495; &#2472;&#2508;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2437;&#2475;&#2495;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2467;&#2496;&#2480; &#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2460;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480;&#2494; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404;*


 
*It's a lie. An young brave Bengali officer lead them out of that Sub. It was Cdre Abdul Wahed Chowdhury, (G), BU, psc, BN (retd) who lead the commandos in Chittagong and sunk 9 enemy vessels. Read his interview here.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

comban, could you please confirm these names - BNS SIRAJ UD DAULA (UCG RUSH), BNS SHAH JALAL, BNS SHAH PORAN ?


----------



## Invincible_at_Sea

kobiraaz said:


> comban, could you please confirm these names - BNS SIRAJ UD DAULA (UCG RUSH), BNS SHAH JALAL, BNS SHAH PORAN ?


 








*Induction of USCGC RUSH in BN is not yet confirm.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## boltu

ai hai re...frigate bubbles just got busted


----------



## Invincible_at_Sea

boltu said:


> ai hai re...frigate bubbles just got busted



Dont be disheartened. Read this news.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rokto14

COMBAN said:


> *Induction of USCGC RUSH in BN is not yet confirm.*


these photos are taken in 1996. so r these the old ships?


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## integra



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## neolithic

*Bangladesh Defence


*


----------



## Avisheik

neolithic said:


> *Bangladesh Defence
> 
> 
> *



The site does not have any forum :/


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Invincible_at_Sea

kobiraaz said:


>


 

This is one of the guns of our CDB (Coastal Defence Battery) stationed at BNA (Bangladesh Naval Academy)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PlanetSoldier

COMBAN said:


> This is one of the guns of our CDB (Coastal Defence Battery) stationed at BNA (Bangladesh Naval Academy)



If I'm not wrong right behind the gun there's a grave of a Russian soldier who came to Bangladesh right after 71 to rebuild war destroyed country and died on bomb or mine explosion there and was buried there too. Salute to that brave heart (forgot the name at this moment).


One funny story- a navy sailor was standing there aside the gun with a binocular and was using the binocular to see the sea. I asked him what's the matter and he said that from this point straight that was the face BoB. So, always a guy stood there and looked through the binocular towards sea so that any enemy entrance could be sensed. I requested him to give me the binocular so that I can have the taste of his duty but trying that heavy binocular focused to sea for some moment surprisingly I saw nothing even not the sea that we were seeing on blank eye  ....what I was seeing is a greenish view, couldn't understand the mystery and gave that back to him  .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zabaniyah

PlanetSoldier said:


> If I'm not wrong right behind the gun there's a grave of a Russian soldier who came to Bangladesh right after 71 to rebuild war destroyed country and died on bomb or mine explosion there and was buried there too. Salute to that brave heart (forgot the name at this moment).



His name was Yury Redkin of the Soviet Navy. 

Here is his memorial:






> Here it&#8217;s necessary to mention the considerable assistance that the then Soviet Union rendered in clearing the port water area of mines and the sunk vessels. Those works were carried out by the Pacific Flotilla of the Soviet Navy. One of the Russian mariners, Yury Redkin, from the Tver Region of Russia lost his life while on salvage mission in the port. He was buried in the territory of the Bangladesh Naval Academy, Chittagong, with the monument later erected above his tomb. Every year on the 18th of December &#8211; Yury Redkin&#8217;s birthday &#8211; the floral wreaths are placed at the tomb.


Consulate General of the Russian Federation in Chittagong

R.I.P to the brave soul.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bdslph

I SALUTE HIM FOR HIS BRAVERY

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## asad71

Zabaniya said:


> His name was Yury Redkin of the Soviet Navy.
> 
> Here is his memorial:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Consulate General of the Russian Federation in Chittagong
> 
> R.I.P to the brave soul.



Serving under Admiral Zuenko in the Soviet Salvage Team, this sailor was drowned in the Karanafully. Zuenko had a an amphibian brigade of the Soviet Navy, various ships and a large troop ship. The Admiral was given the # 1 Jetty in Chittaging Port. Right next to him was an unit of BA in the Port Rly Station. The two sentries stood guard barely a meter from each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

*Bangladeshi Frigate BNS Osman and Indonesian Navy Sigma Class corvette
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Invincible_at_Sea

*Crews of a BN ship are enjoying a cultural night at sea while the ship was at anchor.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DarkPrince

nice pics farhan bhai


----------



## kobiraaz

*MHJ *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rokto14

Does BN have any ships by the name of BNS Dhaka, BNS Khulna, BNS Barisal, BNS Chittagong, BNS Rangpur, BNS Rajshahi and BNS Syleht?


----------



## kobiraaz

N0........


----------



## Invincible_at_Sea

Rokto14 said:


> Does BN have any ships by the name of BNS Dhaka, BNS Khulna, BNS Barisal, BNS Chittagong, BNS Rangpur, BNS Rajshahi and BNS Syleht?




*No, but Pakistan Navy still possess a patrol craft naming "PNS RAJSHAHI". PNS JESSORE, COMILLA, and SYLHET were the other vessels of same class. PNS Jessore, which was sunk during the 1971 war, was salvaged and extensively repaired at Khulna shipyard and commissioned as BNS BISHKHALI. *

*Following one is PNS RAJSHAHI.*






*Following is the image of BNS BISHKHALI*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kum.

Does BN have plans to induct a submarine ???


----------



## Invincible_at_Sea

kum. said:


> Does BN have plans to induct a submarine ???



BN is planning to induct submarine in its fleet by 2019.


----------



## Nishan_101

They are also getting the same FACs as we did:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

COMBAN said:


> *No, but Pakistan Navy still possess a patrol craft naming "PNS RAJSHAHI". PNS JESSORE, COMILLA, and SYLHET were the other vessels of same class. PNS Jessore, which was sunk during the 1971 war, was salvaged and extensively repaired at Khulna shipyard and commissioned as BNS BISHKHALI. *
> 
> *Following one is PNS RAJSHAHI.*



It is good to see PN has not changed the name from PNS RAJSHAHI to something else. To me it is a goodwill gesture by the PN. It makes me nostalgic. It creates a kind of emotion that east and west both belonged to all of us.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kum.

COMBAN said:


> BN is planning to induct submarine in its fleet by 2019.


Thats great.
Bangladesh Defence will get highly boosted by induction of a submarine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rokto14

BN needs a aircraft carrier at least


----------



## Invincible_at_Sea

Rokto14 said:


> BN needs a aircraft carrier at least



Kid do you really know what an aircraft carrier is? And what is the use of it?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz

Nishan_101 said:


> They are also getting the same FACs as we did:



Do they have any defence capability against threats from air???


----------



## Zabaniyah

COMBAN said:


> BN is planning to induct submarine in its fleet by 2019.



How many units? 



Rokto14 said:


> BN needs a aircraft carrier at least



At least?


----------



## Rokto14

eastwatch said:


> It is good to see PN has not changed the name from PNS RAJSHAHI to something else. To me it is a goodwill gesture by the PN. It makes me nostalgic. It creates a kind of emotion that east and west both belonged to all of us.


Ok but why did PN name their ships after places of Bangladesh?



Zabaniya said:


> How many units?
> 
> 
> 
> At least?


 Why? They are not rich enough to buy ten of them so they need at least one



COMBAN said:


> Kid do you really know what an aircraft carrier is? And what is the use of it?


carry planes


----------



## Rokto14

I saw a design of a missile guided frigate that will be acquired by the BN suppled by Turkey


----------



## kobiraaz

They are building a replica of a submarine and ulsan frigate opposite the gate of naval head quarter!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

Rokto14 said:


> Ok but why did PN name their ships after places of Bangladesh?



Answer is before Bangladesh was created, it was east Pakistan and today's Pakistan was west Pakistan. So, it was one country. It is natural that the PN before 1971 would also name some of its ships on the cities of yesterday's east Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rokto14

eastwatch said:


> Answer is before Bangladesh was created, it was east Pakistan and today's Pakistan was west Pakistan. So, it was one country. It is natural that the PN before 1971 would also name some of its ships on the cities of yesterday's east Pakistan.


Oh ok ok now i got it thanks but if BN is going to commission any class of ships, can they name them like BNS Dhaka, BNS Chittagong, etc.?


----------



## M.H.J.

Today is 94th birth anniversary of supreme commander our liberation forces " General M.A.G Osmany " ...







Salute !







M. A. G. Osmani

Muhammad Ataul Gani Osmani, better known as General M.A.G. Osmani (1 September, 1918 16 February,1984), the Supreme Commander of the Mukti Bahini and Bangladesh Armed Forces during the Bangladesh Liberation War.






Legal name, Full name : "Muhammad Ataul Gani Osmani"
Born &#9654; 1918, September 1918, September 1st 1918, Asia, Bangladesh.
Died &#9654; 1984, February 1984, February 16th 1984, the United Kingdom, London.
Wikipedia Page : M. A. G. Osmani - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Fights for : Pakistan, Bangladesh
Involved in : Bangladesh Liberation War, Indo-Pakistani War of 1947
Commander in : Bangladesh Liberation War, Operation Searchlight, Operation Barisal, Operation Jackpot
Gender : Male
Nationality : Bangladeshi
Educated : Aligarh Muslim University
Last Name : "Osmani"
First Name : "Muhammad"
Age at Death : 65 years, 5 months and 15 days old
Class : Person, General, Virgo person, serviceman
Did : Die (1984)
Born During : 1910s
Died During : 1980s
Related Websites : http://www.thedailystar.net/story.php?nid=52677, http://banglapedia.search.com.bd/HT/O_0047.html
Freebase ID : "/guid/9202a8c04000641f800000000067f743"
DBPedia URI : http://dbpedia.org/resource/M._A._G._Osmani
Rare Terms : "General Osmani", "Mohammad Ataul Ghani Osmany", "Muhammad Ataul Ghani Osmany", "Muhammad Ataul Gani Osmani" .
Middle-name : "Gani", "Ataul" .
Birthday : The 1st of September. 





- MHJ ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mb444

Great man ....


----------



## bigbossman

nice...good info


----------



## bigbossman



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bigbossman



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bigbossman



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bigbossman



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bigbossman



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bigbossman



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bigbossman

Upcoming Warrior of Bangladesh Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bigbossman

New LPC of Bangladesh Navy:

General characteristics:

1. Displacement: 648 tonne

2. Leangth: 64 meter

3. Armament: 1x 76.2mm naval gun, 2x Oerlikon 20mm cannon, 8x C-802A AShM, 4x QW-2, 2x Type 730 CIWS, 2 x 6-tube EDS-25A 250mm ASW rocket launcher (18 rockets), Decoy Louncher

4. Electronics: Type 360 Surface search radar, Type 352 surface search and SSM control radar for C-802A, MR-123-02/76 Fire Control Radar for 76.2mm gun, Type 347G (Rice Bowl) fire control radar for 20mm cannon, LR66 radar for CIWS, ASW fire control system

5. Deck Design: Elevated foreword enhanced for better surface view

6. Bow Design: Bulbous Bow. The BN LPCs has the Bulbous Bow which the PNS Azmat Class lacks. A bulbous bow is a protruding bulb at the bow (or front) of a ship just below the waterline. The bulb modifies the way the water flows around the hull, reducing drag and thus increasing speed, range, fuel efficiency, and stability. Bulbous bows are used in vessels when:

The length is longer than about 15 metres (49 ft)
The vessel will operate in coastal and deep sea
The vessel will operate most of the time at or near its maximum speed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bigbossman

Bangladesh Navy

























Bangladesh Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## boltu

BN swads

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yogi

why doesn't BDN going for subs ?
Is it bcoz of budgetary constraints or u guys r evaluating any right now???


----------



## bigbossman



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## boltu

Yogi said:


> why doesn't BDN going for subs ?
> Is it bcoz of budgetary constraints or u guys r evaluating any right now???


BN was supposed to induct subs by 2009,but this govt. made it 2019.
Though for the last 5-6 years (or even more !!) BN personnels been receiving training on operating subs in Turkey,S.Korea and possibly in China also.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## boltu

US marine copy-paste !!






Old & Rare Photo of BNS UMAR FAROOQ

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Penguin

Yogi said:


> why doesn't BDN going for subs ?
> Is it bcoz of budgetary constraints or u guys r evaluating any right now???


You can't do anti piracy patrols with subs, for one thing.


----------



## boltu

Penguin said:


> You can't do anti piracy patrols with subs, for one thing.


BD has a coastguard for that particular role.


----------



## M.H.J.

&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460; &#2468;&#2504;&#2480;&#2495; &#2489;&#2482; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; !
----------------------

???? ???? ??? ?????????? - ????? ???

&#2486;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2476;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2451; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2509;&#2476;&#2434;&#2488;&#2496; &#2453;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2482;&#2495;&#2468; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460; &#2468;&#2504;&#2480;&#2495; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2454;&#2497;&#2482;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2486;&#2495;&#2474;&#2439;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503;&#2404; &#2454;&#2497;&#2482;&#2472;&#2494; &#2486;&#2495;&#2474;&#2439;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2465; &#2482;&#2495;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2503;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2433;&#2458;&#2463;&#2495; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460; (&#2453;&#2507;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2482; &#2463;&#2489;&#2482; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460 &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480;&#2439; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467;&#2453;&#2494;&#2460; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467;&#2453;&#2494;&#2460; &#2458;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2463;&#2495; &#2438;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2542; &#2437;&#2453;&#2509;&#2463;&#2507;&#2476;&#2480; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2489;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2489;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2441;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2474;&#2480;&#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2496; &#2470;&#2496;&#2474;&#2497; &#2478;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404;&#2486;&#2495;&#2474;&#2439;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2465; &#2482;&#2495;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2503;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2474;&#2453; (&#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469 &#2453;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2463;&#2503;&#2472; &#2478;&#2468;&#2495;&#2441;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478; &#2438;&#2482;&#2507; &#2465;&#2463;&#2453;&#2478;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2536;&#2542;&#2542; &#2453;&#2507;&#2463;&#2495; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2474;&#2494;&#2433;&#2458;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2507;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2482; &#2463;&#2489;&#2482; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503; &#2454;&#2497;&#2482;&#2472;&#2494; &#2486;&#2495;&#2474;&#2439;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2465;&#2404; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2439;&#2468;&#2495;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503; &#2447;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478;&#2404; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2527; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2539;&#2542; &#2453;&#2507;&#2463;&#2495; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2404; &#2458;&#2496;&#2472; &#2451;&#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487;&#2460;&#2509;&#2462;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2489;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2535;&#2534;&#2534; &#2453;&#2507;&#2463;&#2495; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2527; &#2489;&#2468;&#2507;&#2404; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2495;&#2468; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2463;&#2495; &#2539;&#2534; &#2470;&#2486;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453; &#2538; &#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2496;&#2480;&#2509;&#2456;, &#2541; &#2470;&#2486;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453; &#2539; &#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2451;&#2524;&#2494; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2538; &#2470;&#2486;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453; &#2535; &#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2455;&#2477;&#2496;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2404; &#2451;&#2460;&#2472; &#2536;&#2539;&#2539; &#2463;&#2472;&#2404; &#2456;&#2467;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2527; &#2447;&#2480; &#2455;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2455; &#2536;&#2537; &#2472;&#2463;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503;&#2482; &#2478;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482;&#2404; &#2453;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2463;&#2503;&#2472; &#2478;&#2468;&#2495;&#2441;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2438;&#2480;&#2451; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2447;&#2439; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503; &#2537;&#2541; &#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2497;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2451; &#2536;&#2539; &#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2497;&#2463;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2509;&#2476;&#2434;&#2488;&#2496; &#2453;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; (&#2437;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;- &#2447;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2475;&#2463; &#2455;&#2494;&#2472 &#2480;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2542; &#2437;&#2453;&#2509;&#2463;&#2507;&#2476;&#2480; &#2438;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2463;&#2495; &#2489;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2441;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2474;&#2480;&#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2496; &#2470;&#2496;&#2474;&#2497; &#2478;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404;





- MHJ ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## animelive

boltu said:


> BD has a coastguard for that particular role.



speaking about coastguards, they should get a few more patrol boats. doesn't seem too strong at the moment

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz

boltu said:


> US marine copy-paste !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old & Rare Photo of BNS UMAR FAROOQ



Seal vs Swad! what is the difference?? a few days ago someone ( an ex pilot of BAF) told me that BN commandos take their training from USA, not south korea!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## boltu

kobiraaz said:


> Seal vs Swad! what is the difference?? a few days ago someone ( an ex pilot of BAF) told me that BN commandos take their training from USA, not south korea!!!!


Well i am confused,a group of them surely gets trained in Korea and another group gets extensively trained by USA.I think i even saw a picture of some commandos taken in Turkey.
Btw, the two castle class ships have been refitted with new main gun and C-704s and all these were done locally.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avisheik

animelive said:


> speaking about coastguards, they should get a few more patrol boats. doesn't seem too strong at the moment



I think they will get the least attention in our modernisation plans. Furthermore, the authority of the coast guard overlaps with the navy, RAB and police who also does patrolling. Navy mostly patrols the seas and RAB and police mostly patrols the inshore areas. 

Anyway i was hoping that the khulna class patrol vessel gets transferred to the coast guard instead of the navy. Its purpose is mostly patrolling. It would have a great asset for the coast guard

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PlanetSoldier

kobiraaz said:


> *Seal vs Swad!* what is the difference?? a few days ago someone *( an ex pilot of BAF) told me that BN commandos take their training from USA*, not south korea!!!!



SEAL or SEAL/UDT is commando- SEAL stands for Sea, Air and Land ,the very best BN officials have this opportunity. Only one Lieutenant of BN is eligible to apply for SEAL. These applicants go through huge rigorous hard phases to be qualified for main SEAL courses which they win either in Korea or in China. These preliminary phases are so hard that people can't accept all the facts let alone the main SEAL course. For instance, one required qualification to apply for SEAL is CD (clearance diver) course...a course that takes only 5/6 weeks to complete but completing this one gets 14 pots of condensed milk and 2 pots of butter per month for whole life for physical reason . And for this CD there are pretests that people have to pass which are also unbelievable..this is why I told a bit ago "let alone the main SEAL course". 

SWADS is an elite force of BN like other elite forces of BD say RAB, SSF. SWADS consists of SEAL commandos but never means only SEALs are the members, definitely non-commissioned ones can't be SEALs but they can be naval commandos.

That ex pilot of BAF definitely gave you a wrong information. BN has 2 types of commando- Naval Commando and SEAL. Naval Commando training is held in BD and not restricted to only officers, both sailors and officers can take it and for this the qualification phases are not so hard. As far as I know no personnel go to USA for commando training (about SEAL already told). In fact BN almost stopped random trainings for its personnel in west (USA,UK, Germany) long ago. Currently, maybe only some select personnel visit west for training but that shouldn't be commando type training.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Avisheik said:


> I think they will get the least attention in our modernisation plans. Furthermore, the authority of the coast guard overlaps with the navy, RAB and police who also does patrolling. Navy mostly patrols the seas and RAB and police mostly patrols the inshore areas.
> 
> *Anyway i was hoping that the khulna class patrol vessel gets transferred to the coast guard instead of the navy.* Its purpose is mostly patrolling. It would have a great asset for the coast guard



Right...this type could be transferred to coast guard but BD at this moment can't afford a tk 60 cr ship for coast guard. Just look at coast guard boats developed at KSY....each of them cost tk 8 cr. Besides, there is a possibility of fitting teeth on these Khulna class vessels at any tense moments.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

PlanetSoldier said:


> SEAL or SEAL/UDT is commando- SEAL stands for Sea, Air and Land ,the very best BN officials have this opportunity. Only one Lieutenant of BN is eligible to apply for SEAL. These applicants go through huge rigorous hard phases to be qualified for main SEAL courses which they win either in Korea or in China. These preliminary phases are so hard that people can't accept all the facts let alone the main SEAL course. For instance, one required qualification to apply for SEAL is CD (clearance diver) course...a course that takes only 5/6 weeks to complete but completing this one gets 14 pots of condensed milk and 2 pots of butter per month for whole life for physical reason . And for this CD there are pretests that people have to pass which are also unbelievable..this is why I told a bit ago "let alone the main SEAL course".
> 
> SWADS is an elite force of BN like other elite forces of BD say RAB, SSF. SWADS consists of SEAL commandos but never means only SEALs are the members, definitely non-commissioned ones can't be SEALs but they can be naval commandos.
> 
> That ex pilot of BAF definitely gave you a wrong information. BN has 2 types of commando- Naval Commando and SEAL. Naval Commando training is held in BD and not restricted to only officers, both sailors and officers can take it and for this the qualification phases are not so hard. As far as I know no personnel go to USA for commando training (about SEAL already told). In fact BN almost stopped random trainings for its personnel in west (USA,UK, Germany) long ago. Currently, maybe only some select personnel visit west for training but that shouldn't be commando type training.


how do you know all these?


----------



## PlanetSoldier

kobiraaz said:


> how do you know all these?



Well... there are two SEALs of BN in my family/relatives. One had his course from Korea and another guy from China....both of them had this course abroad when SEAL was inducted in BN or they can be termed 1st generation SEALs of BN (among 1st 2/3 batches). Besides, I had the thirst to know about these once.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PlanetSoldier

boltu said:


> Well i am confused,a group of them surely gets trained in Korea and another group gets extensively trained by USA.I think i even saw a picture of some commandos taken in Turkey.
> Btw, the two castle class ships have been refitted with new main gun and *C-704s* and all these were done locally.



It's confusing to me, wikipedia says it's fitted with C-802 but now hear recently it was fitted with C-704. If BNS Osman can be fitted with C-802, Castle class should also be fitted with this as both are almost of same displacements.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## boltu

PlanetSoldier said:


> It's confusing to me, wikipedia says it's fitted with C-802 but now hear recently it was fitted with C-704. If BNS Osman can be fitted with C-802, Castle class should also be fitted with this as both are almost of same displacements.


I still wonder whats the reason behind shifting from C-802 to C-704. BN is using this 704 at everything from the new LPCMs to this castle class ships and many other ships are being fitted with the same short range missile when they can go for the longer ranged c-802.I think BN is being pressurized for not using long range weapons which can pose a threat to our beloved big neighbor.Or is there any other explanation for that ??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eastwatch

PlanetSoldier said:


> SEAL or SEAL/UDT is commando- SEAL stands for Sea, Air and Land ,the very best BN officials have this opportunity. Only one Lieutenant of BN is eligible to apply for SEAL. These applicants go through huge rigorous hard phases to be qualified for main SEAL courses which they win either in Korea or in China. These preliminary phases are so hard that people can't accept all the facts let alone the main SEAL course.
> 
> For instance, one required qualification to apply for SEAL is CD (clearance diver) course...a course that takes only 5/6 weeks to complete but completing this one gets 14 pots of condensed milk and 2 pots of butter per month for whole life for physical reason . And for this CD there are pre-tests that people have to pass which are also unbelievable..this is why I told a bit ago "let alone the main SEAL course".
> 
> SWADS is an elite force of BN like other elite forces of BD say RAB, SSF. SWADS consists of SEAL commandos but never means only SEALs are the members, definitely non-commissioned ones can't be SEALs but they can be naval commandos.
> 
> That ex pilot of BAF definitely gave you a wrong information. BN has 2 types of commando- Naval Commando and SEAL. Naval Commando training is held in BD and not restricted to only officers, both sailors and officers can take it and for this the qualification phases are not so hard. As far as I know no personnel go to USA for commando training (about SEAL already told).
> 
> In fact BN almost stopped random trainings for its personnel in west (USA,UK, Germany) long ago. Currently, maybe only some select personnel visit west for training but that shouldn't be commando type training.



It is a clearly written piece of information about how the Commando, SEAL and SWAD trainings are executed. Thanks. Send also some other information relevant to the present thread or other military threads.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Penguin

PlanetSoldier said:


> It's confusing to me, wikipedia says it's fitted with C-802 but now hear recently it was fitted with C-704. If BNS Osman can be fitted with C-802, Castle class should also be fitted with this as both are almost of same displacements.



Then again, your new patrol boats are fitted with C704.... It would be interesting to know where exactly the C704s are fitted: on the bow, forward of the newly installed 76mm or on the superstructure just be that gun.

Castle class OPV was designed with wartime militarization in mind. Hence it is capable of hosting that Chinese 76mm (design had OtoBreda 76mm in mind). It should be able to take 4 C-802 as one wartime role would have had her fitted with not only OtoBreda 76mm but also 4 MM38 Exocet. I suspect these would go on the main deck just forward of the superstructure, quite near the bow.



boltu said:


> I still wonder whats the reason behind shifting from C-802 to C-704. BN is using this 704 at everything from the new LPCMs to this castle class ships and many other ships are being fitted with the same short range missile when they can go for the longer ranged c-802.I think BN is being pressurized for not using long range weapons which can pose a threat to our beloved big neighbor.Or is there any other explanation for that ??



C-704 is really a smaller version of C-802. For smaller vessel, it may be a more appropriate missile as smaller vessels may lack the targeting equipment that larger vessels have, and can do with a weapon taking up less space and weight and volume while packing nearly the same punch, if over a shorter (within targeting capabilities) range.

Or, it may simply be easier to fit and/or cheaper....

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Penguin

boltu said:


> BD has a coastguard for that particular role.



Most navies are involved in anti-piracy, existence of coastguard notwithstanding.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## monitor

Penguin said:


> Most navies are involved in anti-piracy, existence of coastguard notwithstanding.



But in developing country like us should not use armed forces in petty jobs . if they start a life like police there is huge chance they will become corrupt . rather it will be better o confine them in cantonment and prepared for any vital situation like natural disaster /war etc . And in our country those who are known as pirates are not pirates of carrabian or somia that we need a sophisticated navy to counter them. they are petty criminal and thief's try to steal mooring rope or any expensive goods from ships so a well equipped coastguard should deal with this . Navy should only involved when the cost guard need them .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Penguin

monitor said:


> But in developing country like us should not use armed forces in petty jobs . if they start a life like police there is huge chance they will become corrupt . rather it will be better o confine them in cantonment and prepared for any vital situation like natural disaster /war etc . And in our country those who are known as pirates are not pirates of carrabian or somia that we need a sophisticated navy to counter them. they are petty criminal and thief's try to steal mooring rope or any expensive goods from ships so a well equipped coastguard should deal with this . Navy should only involved when the cost guard need them .



Does your _Coast _Guard perform open ocean anti-piracy ops? I would doubt it as usually CGs don't have the ships capable of open ocean work. The fact that you have a coast guard does not eliminate the need for involvement of the Navy in anti-piracy. It is the Navy's job to secure Sea Lines of Communication. Navy may be considered to be 'too good' for such a menial job but, like it or not, if piracy moves out of coastal into deep waters then anti-piracy becomes a navy job. It is that simple.

Coast guard - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Navy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Piracy

Even if there is little piracy along your own coast, what are you going to do for ships under your country's flag when faced with piracy elsewhere on the globe? What do you do to protect/rescue them: send your coast guard or send your navy?

http://www.icc-ccs.org/piracy-reporting-centre/live-piracy-map (where paricay occurs on the globe)
http://www.geopolicity.com/upload/content/pub_1305229189_regular.pdf (check map page 4: pirate attacks increasingly move further out to sea)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Avisheik

*Khulna Shipyards Builds Second Patrol Craft
*

Khulna Shipyard Limited has completed construction of another warship, a patrol craft, at a cost of Tk 16 crore. 
This warship will be formally handed over to the Chief of Army Staff General Iqbal Karim Bhuiyan on November 13, it was learnt. 
Earlier on October 8, the first warship constructed by Khulna Shipyard Ltd was launched in the river Rupsha. Foreign Minster Dipu Moni attended the launching ceremony as chief guest. 
It may be recalled that Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina during her visit to Khulna on March 5 in 2011 inaugurated construction works of five warships at Khulna Shipyard. 
This second warship to be handed over to the Army Chief of Staff on November 13 is 19.75 metre in length and seven metre in breadth. 
It is would be used by the army for carrying at least 50 armed forces personnel and military hardware at the time war, KSY sources said. 
Khulna Shipyard Ltd earned a profit of Tk 26 crore during the last financial year, said Commander Motiur Rahman who is Deputy General Manager (Finance) of Khulna Shipyard Ltd. 
Established in 1957, Khulna Shipyard was placed under Bangladesh Steel and Engineering Corporation (BSEC) on March 26 in 1972.
In 1998, KSY was declared as a sick industry and later placed under Privatisation Board. 
Finally on October 3 in 1999, Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina handed over the management of KSY to Bangladesh Navy. 
KSY management under Bangladesh Navy since October of 1999 made a net profit of Tk 113 crore out of which Taka 32 crores have been contributed to government treasury as Income Tax and VAT

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DarkPrince

COMBAN said:


> *Induction of USCGC RUSH in BN is not yet confirm.*



mama ai purana steamer gulare tumi warship kow


----------



## Avisheik

DarkPrince said:


> mama ai purana steamer gulare tumi warship kow



The first one is very important though. It gives us amphibious capabilities, so that we can bring the fight to the enemy territory. 

For the second one, it isnt called an warship. Its called an auxiliary ship

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

A navy does not have only destroyers, frigates and corvettes. It requires many other supporting vehicles. In every navy thare are Landing Crafts. BN also has more than 10 such ships. These are certainly not warships, but are very essential to send military personnels to any point through rivers and sea. These are fitted with only a minimum fire power. Shah Makdum and Shahjalal are two such ships.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bd_4_ever

boltu said:


> I still wonder whats the reason behind shifting from C-802 to C-704. BN is using this 704 at everything from the new LPCMs to this castle class ships and many other ships are being fitted with the same short range missile when they can go for the longer ranged c-802.I think BN is being pressurized for not using long range weapons which can pose a threat to our beloved big neighbor.Or is there any other explanation for that ??



Boltu habibi, 

I remember opening a thread here with a navy tender-copy that i found which mentions the development of C-704s locally. If that is true, then the shifting of this platform would make appropriate sense. And i hope that is true. Though i did not get any further information about it.


Cheers!!!


----------



## kobiraaz

bd_4_ever said:


> Boltu habibi,
> 
> I remember opening a thread here with a navy tender-copy that i found which mentions the development of C-704s locally. If that is true, then the shifting of this platform would make appropriate sense. And i hope that is true. Though i did not get any further information about it.
> 
> 
> Cheers!!!



but that tender was about c-802!!


----------



## Avisheik

C 704 is effective against 1000 to 4000 ton ships. 

Many of the ships from eastern naval command of the Indian navy and All of the ships of the Burmese navy fall under this category.

Thus maybe it is more cost effective than c802, therefore they used c 704 instead of c802


----------



## Gyp 111

SWADS

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Avisheik said:


> C 704 is effective against 1000 to 4000 ton ships.
> 
> Many of the ships from eastern naval command of the Indian navy and All of the ships of the Burmese navy fall under this category.
> 
> Thus maybe it is more cost effective than c802, therefore they used c 704 instead of c802



C-704 has a range of 35 km and C-802 has 180 km. While there are many boats equipped with C-704 in BN, I don't see any need to use it on large ships like Castle class where C-802 fits well. Castle class type ships could be accompanied with boats equipped with C-704. I think we now need to concentrate on increasing the range of missiles. Implementing all versions of C-80X may accelerate this process, probably C-805 has a range of 500 km and Burma is now using more than C-802 and india has its frigate with 600 km range missile.

BTW, a missile of 35 km range doesn't capture enemy's shore, possibly this kind of boats fitted with C-704 type are better for face to face war. Perhaps, this process of fitting C-704 and in some cases replacing C-802 with C-704 made some relaxed  .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Penguin

PlanetSoldier said:


> C-704 has a range of 35 km and C-802 has 180 km. While there are many boats equipped with C-704 in BN, I don't see any need to use it on large ships like Castle class where C-802 fits well. Castle class type ships could be accompanied with boats equipped with C-704. I think we now need to concentrate on increasing the range of missiles. Implementing all versions of C-80X may accelerate this process, probably C-805 has a range of 500 km and Burma is now using more than C-802 and india has its frigate with 600 km range missile.
> 
> BTW, a missile of 35 km range doesn't capture enemy's shore, possibly this kind of boats fitted with C-704 type are better for face to face war. Perhaps, this process of fitting C-704 and in some cases replacing C-802 with C-704 made some relaxed  .


Range by it self is useless if you don't have the reconnaissance capabilities needed to support targeting
C805 is as land-attack cruise missile, not an antiship missile.
I'm not aware of any 600km naval missile in IN: which are you referring to?

Exocets killing Sheffield and damaging Stark were 42km missiles....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bigbossman



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## jahidus2005

can the helicopter land in this lpc? bcz i dont see any spacefor that


----------



## Avisheik

jahidus2005 said:


> can the helicopter land in this lpc? bcz i dont see any spacefor that



Nope i dont think so. Plus we only have two helicopters in our navy to begin with


----------



## Zabaniyah

jahidus2005 said:


> can the helicopter land in this lpc? bcz i dont see any spacefor that



lol...no. 

It's too small for any helicopter to land on.


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Penguin said:


> Range by it self is useless if you don't have the reconnaissance capabilities needed to support targeting
> C805 is as land-attack cruise missile, not an antiship missile.
> I'm not aware of any 600km naval missile in IN: which are you referring to?
> 
> Exocets killing Sheffield and damaging Stark were 42km missiles....



While you're installing a middle/long range missile, you should have that reconnaissance capabilities. Definitely BN thought of this when they installed C-802 which is 180 km (heard they are going to establish datalink). C-80X is cruise missile can be used both as land attack and anti ship missile:
C-802 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

BrahMos is a cruise missile IN installed on their frigates which has 300-500 km range according to wikipedia though somewhere else I read it has a range of 600 km:
BrahMos - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zabaniyah

PlanetSoldier said:


> BrahMos is a cruise missile IN installed on their frigates which has 300-500 km range according to wikipedia though somewhere else I read it has a range of 600 km:
> BrahMos - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



It's 300 km. 

The Missile Control Regime dictate that countries cannot export missiles with a range greater than 300 km. 
Missile Technology Control Regime - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Penguin

PlanetSoldier said:


> While you're installing a middle/long range missile, you should have that reconnaissance capabilities. Definitely BN thought of this when they installed C-802 which is 180 km (heard they are going to establish datalink). C-80X is cruise missile can be used both as land attack and anti ship missile:
> C-802 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Your wiki says: "YJ-85 (C-805): Land-attack cruise missile variant of YJ-8 family, believed to be guided by GPS and TERCOM". It is listed under "short range land attack" at the bottom of the page. The source for that is Deagel, which says : "The YJ-85, C-805 export name, is a land-attack cruise missile variant of the YJ-8 anti-ship missile family. It is said that YJ-85 navigation system is based on a combination of GPS and terrain recognition. Overall performance of this land attack missile is close to the US SLAM which is, as well, a derivative of the Harpoon anti-ship missile. The YJ-85 may enter service with the People's Liberation Army Navy (PLAN) by 2010." YJ-85



PlanetSoldier said:


> is a cruise missile IN installed on their frigates which has 300-500 km range according to wikipedia though somewhere else I read it has a range of 600 km:
> BrahMos - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


From your wikie "Though India had wanted the BrahMos to be based on a mid range cruise missile like P-700 Granit, Russia opted for the shorter range sister of the missile, P-800 Oniks, in order to comply with Missile Technology Control Regime restrictions, to which Russia is a signatory. Its propulsion is based on the Russian missile, and guidance has been developed by BrahMos Corp."

Mind you, the operational range of Oniks is `120 to 300 km depending on altitude´
P-800 Oniks - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The range of Granit is 550 - 625 km but it is 10m long and weighs 10 tons!! The P-700 was in turn developed into the P-800 Oniks (and this into Brahmos, with Brahmos 3 being developed as yet smaller/lighter version for aircraft)
P-700 Granit - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

also from your wiki
"BrahMos claims to have the capability of attacking surface targets by flying as low as 10 metres in altitude.[2] It can gain a speed of Mach 2.8, and has a maximum range of 290 km."
And
"An upgraded version of 290- km range BrahMos supersonic cruise missile was successfully test fired by India on 2 December 2010 from Integrated Test Range (ITR) at Chandipur off the Orissa coast."
and
´The 8.4 meter missile which can fly at 2.8 times the speed of sound is capable of carrying conventional warheads of up to 300 kg for a range of 290 km.´
and
´Sharing the information, BrahMos Chief A. Sivathanu Pillai said here that with this the organisation achieved the capability to attack aircraft carriers using the supersonic vertical dive variant of the missile that could travel up to 290 km´
and
´BrahMos-2 is a stealth hypersonic cruise missile currently under development.[6][77] and has a range of 290 km.[78] The range of Brahmos-2 has been regulated to 290 km as Russia is a signatory of the Missile Technology Control Regime (MTCR) which does not allow it to help other countries to develop missiles with ranges above 300 kilometres´


----------



## bigbossman

Bangladesh Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Penguin

PlanetSoldier said:


> While you're installing a middle/long range missile, you should have that reconnaissance capabilities. Definitely BN thought of this when they installed C-802 which is 180 km (_heard they are going to establish datalink_). C-80X is cruise missile can be used both as land attack and anti ship missile:
> C-802 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> [/url]


Data link allows one to forward targeting information. It is not, however, a reconaissance asset which yields the data to be forwarded....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bigbossman



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Avisheik

> *Coastguards rescue 150 fishermen from forest robbers' den
> *
> 
> Members of Bangladesh Coastguard (BCG) rescued 150 abducted fishermen busting a den of forest robbers in Machar Point area of the Sundarbans under Mongla upazila on Friday night.
> 
> Lieutenant Commander Mostafizur Rahman, staff officer (operation) of BCG, Mongla (West Zone), told the news agency that when the fishermen, on their way to Dublar Char, reached Bhadrar Khal area of the Sundarbans in the afternoon, a gang swooped on their trawler.
> 
> The robbers looted valuables from the trawler and picked up the fishermen, 150 in number, and took them to their den.
> 
> On information, a team of BCG launched a drive in the area, raided deep forest at night and rescued the fishermen along with a trawler.
> 
> The robbers, however, managed to flee the scene sensing the presence of the Coastguard personnel.
> 
> The rescued fishermen hailed from different areas of Bagerhat and Khulna districts.
> 
> Earlier, on Wednesday night, armed robbers kidnapped around 50 fishermen along with three fishing trawlers and looted valuables following an attack in the waters off Patharghata coast.
> 
> The kidnapped fishermen hailed from different villages in Bagerhat Sadar upazila.
> 
> District Fishermen Trawler Owners Association sources said, the armed gang swooped on around 20 trawlers and kidnapped over 50 fishermen along with three fishing trawlers -- FB Golapful, FB Sandhani-2 and FB Nurbanu -- in Sonarchar area, 120 kilometre south-east of Patharghata upazila.
> 
> The gang looted valuables including fishes and fishing nets worth about Tk 10 lakh.



The piracy problem in the south is getting out of hand.

I think coastguards should be divided into two sections. One for patrolling the coast and another for escorting fishermen into sunderbans. 

The main reason why there poverty is so rampant among fishermen in the south is because of piracy. Pirates loots all the capital that the fishermen had invested, plus their family members have to borrow pay ransom for their release.


----------



## Mig-35

Bangladesh army LCVP:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## animelive

Mig-35 said:


> Bangladesh army LCVP:



This is navy forum


----------



## Mig-35

animelive said:


> This is navy forum



I know.. but that is a boat..


----------



## Penguin

The man has got a point .... The BD army navy


----------



## Lone

...I really wondered about BN's anti submarine capability. Do BN has some credible and effective counter role for a submarine???


----------



## Lipizzaner_Stallion

Lone said:


> ...I really wondered about BN's anti submarine capability. Do BN has some credible and effective counter role for a submarine???



i have always wondered the same. BD should gear up soon as India is massively inducting Submarines in it's fleet. Already *India has around 16 submarines* including a nuclear capable (shown below) and *another 15 are on their way to induction.*. List of submarines of the Indian_Navy






For anti submarine capabilities BD can go for Poseidons which currently India and US are operating are the best and latest of its kind in world ... but then first BD should concentrate on a proper anti-tank missile first ... than to dream about shooting submarines.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone

^^^ epic troll, Indian at his best...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Penguin

Lone said:


> ^^^ epic troll


Fully agree


----------



## Lone

Penguin said:


> Fully agree


But the fact is more than half of indian pollute nature by open defecation. Get some toilet before buying worthless warplane !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

Lone said:


> ^^^ epic troll, Indian at his best...



As if they have anything better to contribute  

Though, not all Indians are like that buffoon. 

To answer your original question, we do operate the Italian made A244-S torpedo. And we primarily use that on our BNS Bongobondhu. 
A244/S Mod 3 (International) - Jane's Underwater Warfare Systems
The A244/S Mod 3 lightweight torpedo is designed to counter the threat posed by modern conventional submarines. - Image - Naval Technology
Bangladesh | Defence Capability Directory | Asia Pacific Defence Reporter
http://www.aiad.it/aiad/resources/cms/documents/WASSA244.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lone

Loki said:


> As if they have anything better to contribute
> 
> Though, not all Indians are like that buffoon.
> 
> To answer your original question, we do operate the Italian made A244-S torpedo. And we primarily use that on our BNS Bongobondhu.
> A244/S Mod 3 (International) - Jane's Underwater Warfare Systems
> The A244/S Mod 3 lightweight torpedo is designed to counter the threat posed by modern conventional submarines. - Image - Naval Technology
> Bangladesh | Defence Capability Directory | Asia Pacific Defence Reporter
> http://www.aiad.it/aiad/resources/cms/documents/WASSA244.pdf



Thanks, Loki. Off topic I'd prefer Thor

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Have you people seen Anirban today? They said - two Ex royal patrol vessels are being converted into Corvette, 2 FAC built in china will be added soon, 2 frigate deal signed and a deal of two more corvette was signed! A model was shown and they were quite modern and stealthy!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone

kobiraaz said:


> Have you people seen Anirban today? They said - two Ex royal patrol vessels are being converted into Corvette, 2 FAC built in china will be added soon, 2 frigate deal signed and a deal of two more corvette was signed! A model was shown and they were quite modern and stealthy!!



Are u sure?? That would be anormous !! Any link to see the 'onirban' here?


----------



## Avisheik

kobiraaz said:


> Have you people seen Anirban today? They said - two Ex royal patrol vessels are being converted into Corvette, 2 FAC built in china will be added soon, 2 frigate deal signed and a deal of two more corvette was signed! A model was shown and they were quite modern and stealthy!!



Take the pics and post them here


----------



## Penguin

kobiraaz said:


> Have you people seen Anirban today? They said - two Ex royal patrol vessels are being converted into Corvette, 2 FAC built in china will be added soon, 2 frigate deal signed and a deal of two more corvette was signed! A model was shown and they were quite modern and stealthy!!



Indeed:
2 ex-RN Castle class opv are being uparmed and rerated corvettes.
2 500-600 ton FACs are indeed building
2 enlarge Type 056 corvettes ordered from China
2 used Jiangwei I light frigates purchased from China.

See earlier on in this BN thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kobiraaz

@Avisheik bhai

its Type 56 Corvette, thanks @Penguin...

I was talking about this one..... 2 on order

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Penguin

kobiraaz said:


> @Avisheik bhai
> 
> its Type 56 Corvette, thanks @Penguin...
> 
> I was talking about this one..... 2 on order



The last graphic is of a Sigma class corvette, a modular design and built in different versions for several countries (eg Morocco, Indonesia). This depicts a KRI ship. See Sigma class corvette - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## animelive

Penguin said:


> Indeed:
> 2 ex-RN Castle class opv are being uparmed and rerated corvettes.
> 2 500-600 ton FACs are indeed building
> 2 enlarge Type 056 corvettes ordered from China
> 2 used Jiangwei I light frigates purchased from China.
> 
> See earlier on in this BN thread.



All these are confirmed? the rumours are so confusing, what are we really getting?


----------



## TopCat

Penguin said:


> Indeed:
> 2 ex-RN Castle class opv are being uparmed and rerated corvettes.
> 2 500-600 ton FACs are indeed building
> 2 enlarge Type 056 corvettes ordered from China
> 2 used *Jiangwei I light frigates* purchased from China.
> 
> See earlier on in this BN thread.



They suppose to get Jiangwei III (053H2) light frigates. NO??


----------



## Penguin

iajdani said:


> They suppose to get Jiangwei III (053H2) light frigates. NO??


There is no Jiangwei III (unless referring to F22B)

Type 053H2 (Jianghu-III)
Type 053H2G (Jiangwei I)
Type 053H3 (Jiangwei II)

Type 053 frigate - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Type 053H2G frigate - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Type 053H3 frigate - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> As of April,2010 the rapid modernization program of BN involves order of:
> *2x F-22B guided missile frigate (China),*
> *2x Jianghu-III guided missile frigate (China),*
> 2x 600 ton large patrol craft/missile corvette (China),
> 1x Hydrographic Survey ship (Indigenous),
> 1x Fleet Replenishment Oil Tanker (Indigenous),
> 2x LCU (Indigenous),
> 1x Salvage ship (Indigenous),
> 12x Patrol boats -Indigenous,
> 3x Harbin Z-9C Anti-Submarine helicopter (China),
> C-802 ASM missiles for 3 frigate and 4 missile boats (China),
> FM-90N SAM for 3 frigates (China) - already fitted on board BNS Bangabandhu.
> 2x guided missile corvette (Tender won by China)
> On discussion:
> 3x guided missile frigates in addition to the couple ordered from (China / South Korea),
> New generation of light and heavy Torpedoes (EU + China),
> 4x guided missile corvette (Turkey - Milgem),
> 3x Submarine (Turkey / Germany / South Korea).


Bangladesh Navy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Asian Defense: Bangladesh Getting two used Chinese Type 053H2 Frigate

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UKBengali

^^^ If BD gets all that it will be even more powerful than Pakistan Navy!

Looks like BD is serious about defending it's interests in the Bay of Bengal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eastwatch

UKBengali said:


> ^^^ If BD gets all that it will be even more powerful than Pakistan Navy!
> 
> Looks like BD is serious about defending it's interests in the Bay of Bengal.



I think, after all these new inductions BN needs two or three submarines to be inducted after which BN will be 2nd largest in the region after India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

Well, don´t count yourself rich just yet...

Some older ex/RN ships will be retired. Chinese ships like Jianghu I en III have limited combat capability, even with C802 mounted (old gun and SSM armed design lacking SAM). The new all/round Type 056 corvettes have better capability. The Castle OPV cum corvette too will get SSM but lack any SAM short of MANPADS. They also do not have ASW equipment. So, while fleet numbers will go up and average ship age will go down, technology/capability is only slightly improved, with the main deficiencies being air self defence and ASW.



UKBengali said:


> ^^^ If BD gets all that it will be even more powerful than Pakistan Navy!
> 
> Looks like BD is serious about defending it's interests in the Bay of Bengal.



Only in terms of numbers, not in terms of capability.


----------



## UKBengali

Penguin said:


> Well, don´t count yourself rich just yet...
> 
> Some older ex/RN ships will be retired. Chinese ships like Jianghu I en III have limited combat capability, even with C802 mounted (old gun and SSM armed design lacking SAM). The new all/round Type 056 corvettes have better capability. The Castle OPV cum corvette too will get SSM but lack any SAM short of MANPADS. They also do not have ASW equipment. So, while fleet numbers will go up and average ship age will go down, technology/capability is only slightly improved, with the main deficiencies being air self defence and ASW.
> 
> 
> 
> *Only in terms of numbers, not in terms of capability*.



The second-hand ships that BD have purchased will be upgraded with systems such as the FL-3000N SAMs and newer sonar so the ships will be just as capable as any in the Pakistan Navy.


----------



## animelive

UKBengali said:


> The second-hand ships that BD have purchased will be upgraded with systems such as the *FL-3000N *SAMs and newer sonar so the ships will be just as capable as any in the Pakistan Navy.



sorry i'm ignorant about SAMs, is 3000 better than fm90?


----------



## UKBengali

animelive said:


> sorry i'm ignorant about SAMs, is 3000 better than fm90?



I think they are pretty much very similar in terms of technology and range.


----------



## Penguin

animelive said:


> sorry i'm ignorant about SAMs, is 3000 better than fm90?



fm90 is bigger, heavier. Longer ranged too.



> he missiles are capable of cruising at speeds of up to 750m/s and have an operating range of 15,000m to all targets at an altitude of 15-6,000m, along with a 70-80% single-shot hit probability.
> 
> Operating altitude: 30~5,000m (HQ-7/FM-80); 15~6,000m (FM-90)
> Minimum operating range: 500m (HQ-7/FM-80); 700m (FM-90)
> Max operating range: 8,600m (400m/s target); 10,000m (300m/s target); 12,000m (helicopter); FM-90: 15,000m to all targets





UKBengali said:


> The second-hand ships that BD have purchased will be upgraded with systems such as the FL-3000N SAMs and newer sonar so the ships will be just as capable as any in the Pakistan Navy.



Well, if only it were that simple... Castle class won't likely get ASW/sonar or FL3000N. Jianghus may get it but these are really old designs.


----------



## animelive

Penguin said:


> fm90 is bigger, heavier. Longer ranged too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if only it were that simple... Castle class won't likely get ASW/sonar or FL3000N. Jianghus may get it but these are really old designs.



then why not implement fm-90?


----------



## Gyp 111

HMS Bulwark with Bangladeshi Navy vessels during exercise Shomudro Torongo in the Bay of Bengal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gyp 111

Bangladesh Coast Guard

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bigbossman

BNS BANGABANDHU- visiting india

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Penguin

animelive said:


> then why not implement fm-90?



Just of the top of my head some possible reasons
1. Because it is not a fire-and-forget missile but a command to line of sight missile and therefor requires e.g. installation of a radar-optronic missile director (which is not needed for any IIR and-or RF homing missile)
2. Space and weight restrictions
3. Smaller new missile may actually perform better than larger older missile.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kobiraaz

@Armstrong 

ye lo, sudhar gaya maine  ... 


























Ramadan

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## sylheti-soldier

Thanx for sharing pics of my fb page 



Admin \C.M/


----------



## bdslph

the RAMADAN food yummy though


----------



## Gyp 111

CARAT Bangladesh 2012

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## neolithic

*One of the two torpedo boats in front of BN Headquarters, Dhaka :


Press to enlarge


Related link(s).



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

nice pictures so bangladesh also mark on ships red line like many .good to seen . my brain is coming back after captain planet slow down trolling


----------



## Varunastra

why does a navy with sub brown water capability need a coast guard??.....bd navy is equivalent to indian coast guard


----------



## Zabaniyah

UDAYCAMPUS said:


> why does a navy with sub brown water capability need a coast guard??.....bd navy is equivalent to indian coast guard



There are many waterways in Bangladesh. Especially given it's a delta region, a coast guard is justified; while the navy's role is more broad in scope.


----------



## neolithic

*Seamanship School, Engineering School and Electrical School :


Press to enlarge























Related link(s). *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## neolithic

*Seamanship School, Engineering School and Electrical School :


Press to enlarge























Related link(s). *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## neolithic

*Seamanship School, Engineering School and Electrical School :


Press to enlarge








Related link(s). *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

Bangla Navy recently test fired C-802A.
Any info if they are using it for anti ship only or for Ground attack?


----------



## Zabaniyah

Safriz said:


> Bangla Navy recently test fired C-802A.
> Any info if they are using it for anti ship only or for Ground attack?



Otomat Mk. IV.


----------



## neolithic

*'BNS Anushandhan' in Colombo, July 2010 :








Related link(s). *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gyp 111

BNS Bangabandhu

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Penguin

Gyp 111 said:


> BNS Bangabandhu



Nice looking ship. With current weapons fit, very comparable to Pakistan´s F22P

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

*Interview: Vice-Admiral Zahir Uddin Ahmed, Chief of the Bangladesh Navy*

Author:
Guy Toremans, Brussels

INTERVIEW
Country:
Bangladesh

Last posted:
2012-Dec-12


Vice-Admiral Zahir Uddin Ahmed, Chief of Staff of the Bangladesh Navy. (G Toremans) With the growing complexity of maritime scenarios calling for flexibility, the Bangladesh Navy (BN) is modernising its fleet and at the same time developing a sustainable local shipbuilding capability. 

"To effectively meet the growing challenges we need a three-dimensional naval force capable to support fleet, area, combined and joint operations," Vice Admiral Zahir Uddin Ahmed, Chief of Staff of the Bangladesh Navy, stated.

"Consequently we are engaged in purchasing a variety of both new and off-the-shelf vessels from friendly navies - mainly frigate- and corvette-type platforms, helicopters and maritime patrol aircraft - and plan the establishment of a submarine branch. 

"When I took the helm of the Bangladesh Navy [in January 2009] my highest priority was the upgrade of our ageing assets," said the admiral, pointing out that over the past three-and-a-half years some degree of progress has already been made. 

"The first phase of our recapitalisation efforts was the acquisition of the two ex-Royal Navy [RN] Castle-class offshore patrol vessels," he said. Transferred on 24 September 2011, both ships were re-commissioned into the BN at the end of November 2011

"We also purchased the ex-RN survey ship HMS Roebuck ," the admiral added. "This ship arrived in Bangladesh on 25 July 2010, while in April 2010 the United States donated 16 Defender-class boats, which bolster our counter-terrorism and maritime interdiction capabilities." 

Looking to the most recent additions to the fleet, Adm Ahmed said: "The first of two large patrol craft from China under construction at Wuchang Shipyard, launched on 26 August 2012, is scheduled for delivery in late 2012; the second unit will be launched at the end of 2012 as well. The first of five new 50.4 m patrol craft - the first ever indigenously built warship - was launched at the Khulna Shipyard (KSY) on 8 October 2012. We already decommissioned one of our two ex-Royal Navy Type 41 (Leopard-class) frigates and the second will be phased out shortly. Both will be replaced by off-the-shelf units. 

"In September 2012 we signed a contract with the Chinese Navy for the transfer of two Jianghu-class frigates, which are expected to be delivered in mid-2013," he continued. "The Type 61 (Salisbury-class) frigate BNS Umar Farooq will be transformed into a training ship. She will be re-engined and her accommodation upgraded in order to keep her in service for another 15 years." 

Detailing further planned acquisitions over the medium term, Adm Ahmed said that a contract for the construction of two corvettes has already been signed with South Korea. "These platforms are scheduled to join the fleet in the first quarter of 2016," he confirmed. 

Reports also suggest that Bangladesh may receive two modern F-22B frigates from China, which would be based on the Type 053H3 (Jiangwei) class. 

The BN's most ambitious project is undoubtedly the establishment of a submarine branch. Adm Ahmed said that he hopes to have this up and running by 2020, but added: "I am well aware of the challenges inherent in commissioning and supporting infrastructure of an entirely new capability. Back in 2010 we started negotiations with the German Navy and government to acquire the Type 206 boats, but this didn't materialise. We've had talks with the Italian Navy about the possible acquisition of their Improved Sauro-class boats, which the Italian Navy plans to decommission by 2016." 

Recent years have also seen a push to develop Bangladesh's indigenous shipbuilding sector. "We took over management of the country's two major shipyards, the Khulna and Narayangonj shipyards, and our naval engineers and technicians have gained the expertise to upgrade our units and weapon systems in-country," said Adm Ahmed. "The technical expertise they've gained has helped us start building our first ever modern naval patrol craft and soon they will gain the capacity and expertise to build larger vessels." 

The admiral expects that the BN will be capable of building corvette- and frigate-type warships indigenously by 2020, but was keen to point out that the service is also looking to improve the welfare and training of its personnel. "The infrastructure - training establishments, simulators, and other buildings - is being modernised as well," he said, adding that the navy has no problems with recruitment. "The military is a good employer and young people are quite interested in joining the armed forces," he said. "Serving in the navy is a very viable option for our youngsters. Over the past three-and-a-half years the recruitment of officers, petty officers and ratings has almost doubled." 

One of the admiral's other goals when he took command was to help improve relations with Bangladesh's neighbours over access to seabed minerals. "You may recall the dispute about oil exploration rights in 2008 with Myanmar," he said. "Consequently we support our Ministry of Foreign Affairs by assigning naval officers as naval attachés to the embassies involved." 

Bangladesh's new government, which was elected at the end of 2008, is very supportive towards the modernisation of the navy's fleet to maintain its capability to comply with its national commitments and facilitate interoperability with friendly navies. 

Adm Ahmed is conscious of this fact. "Initially it was not that [easy] to start this modernisation programme and quite difficult to convince the people of Bangladesh that their money is being well spent on the much-needed modernising of their navy, [but] the government approved a 10-year plan and recently has approved the budget for the next five-year plan through to 2017. I can say that we are ahead of the 10-year plan because our government is so supportive." 

Looking ahead, Adm Ahmed said that, when handing over the helm of the BN in January 2013, he will be a happy man. "I know the navy is well on course to become a truly three-dimensional force," he said. "Flexibility will remain a driving factor for our ongoing innovation process, yet we must take into consideration the global financial crisis, which will certainly influence decisions regarding the further projects. But I am sure the Bangladesh Navy will remain available, adaptive, and affordable."

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Safriz said:


> Bangla Navy recently test fired C-802A.
> Any info if they are using it for anti ship only or for Ground attack?



So far I know for anti ship purpose only, though BN installed ground launch pads of C-802. I think we need to divert the use for ground attack as well especially in north and south-west BD until there's an introduction of SRBM.


----------



## animelive

fatman17 said:


> Detailing further planned acquisitions over the medium term, Adm Ahmed said that a contract for the construction of two corvettes has already been signed with South Korea. "These platforms are scheduled to join the fleet in the first quarter of 2016," he confirmed.



Corvette being built by South Korea?


----------



## neolithic

*[Bangladesh] Navy fires first automated missile*
January 18, 2013 

For the first time in history, Bangladesh Navy successfully launched an automated missile into the Bay of Bengal on the final day of its 16-day annual sea exercise yesterday.

Home Minister Muhiuddin Khan Alamgir witnessed the missile firing as chief guest from the modern frigate, BNS Bangabandhu, says a press release.

A total of 57 small and large ships of Bangladesh Navy including frigates, corvettes, offshore patrol vessels (OPV), minesweepers, patrol boats, gun boats, torpedo boats, and the newly inducted maritime helicopter participated in the drill.

During the closing ceremony, the home minister said the modernisation of the naval force is urgent for protecting national interests. The present government is modernising navy for that reason, he said.

He said Bangladesh Navy is producing warships for the nation and hoped it would produce warships for other countries in future.

&#8220;Exercise Sea Thunder 2013&#8221; was held to encourage navy to safeguard the sovereignty of sea resources, ensure the security of sea routes, stop smuggling and piracy, preserve the bio-diversity and perform the constabulary duties at sea.

Chief of Naval Staff Vice Admiral ZU Ahmed was also present on the occasion.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## neolithic

*&#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2468;&#2494; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2404;&#2404; &#2476;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2507;&#2474;&#2488;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2475;&#2482; &#2478;&#2495;&#2488;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482; &#2441;&#2510;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2474;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2437;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476; &#2472;&#2508; &#2478;&#2489;&#2524;&#2494;*







&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472; &#2438;&#2453;&#2476;&#2480; &#2405;

&#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2470;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2488;&#2496;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2480;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2537;&#2539; &#2453;&#2495;&#2482;&#2507;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2498;&#2480;&#2503; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2474;&#2503;&#2488; &#2463;&#2497; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2474;&#2503;&#2488; &#2478;&#2495;&#2488;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2474;&#2467;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2438;&#2456;&#2494;&#2468; &#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453;&#2439;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495;&#2482;&#2507;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2498;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503; &#2441;&#2465;&#2509;&#2465;&#2527;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2486;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2456;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2453;&#2495;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494; &#2447;&#2453; &#2453;&#2495;&#2482;&#2507;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2498;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2482;&#2503; &#2465;&#2497;&#2476;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2486;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2472; &#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2509;&#2476;&#2434;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2468;&#2494; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2404; &#2477;&#2495;&#2486;&#2472; &#2536;&#2534;&#2536;&#2535; &#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2480;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2480;&#2507; &#2488;&#2478;&#2499;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460; &#2458;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2438;&#2455;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2470;&#2497;&#2527;&#2503;&#2453; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2476;&#2489;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2480;&#2507; &#2535;&#2539;&#2463;&#2495; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2439;&#2468;&#2507;&#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2468; &#2454;&#2497;&#2482;&#2472;&#2494; &#2486;&#2495;&#2474; &#2439;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460; &#2468;&#2504;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2438;&#2455;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2536;&#2538; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2495;&#2468; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2486;&#2503;&#2454; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2486;&#2472;&#2495;&#2434; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2438;&#2455;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2453;&#2527;&#2503;&#2453; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460; &#2480;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2438;&#2486;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480; &#2478;&#2489;&#2524;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2474;&#2472;&#2496; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503; &#2486;&#2496;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487; &#2453;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2441;&#2474;&#2480;&#2507;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2438;&#2486;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;

&#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2527;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2488;&#2478;&#2499;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2495;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2507;&#2474;&#2488;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480; &#2437;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2455;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2477;&#2498;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2476;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2507;&#2474;&#2488;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482; &#2460;&#2482;&#2488;&#2496;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2480; &#2476;&#2489;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2480;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;, &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2455;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2488;, &#2478;&#2510;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2470; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2476;&#2495;&#2474;&#2497;&#2482; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2470; &#2480;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2437;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2527; &#2476;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468; &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2404; &#2453;&#2507;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2465; &#2441;&#2474;&#2453;&#2498;&#2482;&#2496;&#2527; &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2455;&#2477;&#2496;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2488;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494; &#2472;&#2508;-&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494; &#2438;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2507; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2541;&#2539;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2471;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460; &#2480;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2479;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2488;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468; &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2477;&#2508;&#2478;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2495; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2463;&#2495; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2470; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2475;&#2503;&#2488; &#2475;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2495; &#2447;&#2477;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472; &#2441;&#2439;&#2434; &#2451; &#2488;&#2509;&#2474;&#2503;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482; &#2475;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2488; &#2453;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2488;&#2489; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2477;&#2480;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2509;&#2479; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2467;&#2468; &#2489;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2537;&#2539; &#2453;&#2495;&#2482;&#2507;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2498;&#2480;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497;&#2468;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2477;&#2497;&#2482;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2438;&#2456;&#2494;&#2468; &#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2404; &#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2455;&#2477;&#2496;&#2480; &#2476;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2507;&#2474;&#2488;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2495;&#2453; &#2478;&#2489;&#2524;&#2494; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2478;&#2489;&#2524;&#2494;&#2527; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2472;&#2508;-&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2447;&#2488; &#2471;&#2482;&#2503;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2496; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2495;&#2488;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2474;&#2467;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2474; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527; &#2537;&#2539; &#2453;&#2495;&#2482;&#2507;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2498;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2460;&#2509;&#2462;&#2494;&#2468; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2486;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497;&#2468;&#2503;&#2404; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2477;&#2497;&#2482;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2477;&#2503;&#2470; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478; &#2489;&#2527; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2489;&#2503;&#2482;&#2495;&#2453;&#2474;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2478;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2477;&#2497;&#2482;&#2468;&#2494; &#2474;&#2480;&#2496;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2503;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2447;&#2488; &#2471;&#2482;&#2503;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2463;&#2503;&#2472; &#2478;&#2495;&#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2503;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2478;&#2495;&#2488;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482; &#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2474; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2447;&#2472; &#2476;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495;&#2482;&#2507;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2498;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503; &#2441;&#2465;&#2509;&#2465;&#2527;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2486;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2476;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2434;&#2488;&#2496; &#2486;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494;&#2480; &#2482;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2465; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2475;&#2503;&#2488; &#2463;&#2497; &#2447;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2495;&#2488;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482; &#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2474; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2438;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495;&#2482;&#2507;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2498;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2477;&#2503;&#2470; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2459;&#2507;&#2433;&#2524;&#2494; &#2478;&#2495;&#2488;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2447;&#2488; &#2476;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2463;&#2503;&#2472; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2447;&#2480;&#2486;&#2494;&#2470; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2475;&#2503;&#2488; &#2463;&#2497; &#2447;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2495;&#2488;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482; &#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2474; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2447;&#2488; &#2476;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497;&#2468;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;, &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2439;&#2460;&#2495; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2438;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468; &#2437;&#2468;&#2495;&#2469;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494; &#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495;&#2482;&#2507;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2498;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503; &#2441;&#2465;&#2509;&#2465;&#2527;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2496;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503; &#2441;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2509;&#2476;&#2488;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2472;&#2404; &#2474;&#2480;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2447;&#2488; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2477;&#2527; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2463;&#2503;&#2472; &#2453;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494;&#2480; &#2486;&#2475;&#2495;&#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453; &#2453;&#2495;&#2482;&#2507;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2498;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2482;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2486;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2472; &#2471;&#2509;&#2476;&#2434;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2480;&#2453;&#2503;&#2463; &#2465;&#2503;&#2474;&#2469; &#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460; (&#2438;&#2480;&#2465;&#2495;&#2488;&#2495 &#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2474; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2438;&#2480;&#2465;&#2495;&#2488;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2477;&#2497;&#2482;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2438;&#2456;&#2494;&#2468; &#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2447;&#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2447;&#2488; &#2476;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2475;&#2503;&#2488; &#2475;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2434; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2507;&#2527;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494; &#2486;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2476;&#2460;&#2494;&#2527; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2489;&#2524;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404; &#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2468;&#2455;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2476;&#2507;&#2463; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2488;&#2495;&#2433;&#2524;&#2495; &#2476;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503; &#2486;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2482;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453; &#2478;&#2489;&#2524;&#2494; &#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2472;&#2460;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2524;&#2503;&#2404;

&#2470;&#2496;&#2480;&#2509;&#2456; &#2535;&#2540; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2496; &#2438;&#2527;&#2507;&#2460;&#2495;&#2468; &#2447; &#2478;&#2489;&#2524;&#2494;&#2527; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2475;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2455;&#2503;&#2463;, &#2453;&#2480;&#2477;&#2503;&#2463;, &#2451;&#2474;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2439;&#2472;&#2488;&#2497;&#2439;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2474;&#2503;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2482;&#2476;&#2507;&#2463;, &#2455;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2507;&#2463;, &#2463;&#2480;&#2509;&#2474;&#2503;&#2465;&#2507; &#2476;&#2507;&#2463;&#2488;&#2489; &#2459;&#2507;&#2463;&#2476;&#2524; &#2539;&#2541;&#2463;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2472;&#2476; &#2488;&#2434;&#2479;&#2507;&#2460;&#2495;&#2468; &#2478;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2463;&#2494;&#2439;&#2478; &#2489;&#2503;&#2482;&#2495;&#2453;&#2474;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404; &#2447;&#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494;&#2451; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2453;&#2507;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2465;, &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2451; &#2476;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2488;&#2489; &#2541;&#2463;&#2495; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2467;&#2494;&#2482;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469; &#2535;&#2543;&#2463;&#2495; &#2478;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2463;&#2494;&#2439;&#2478; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2478;&#2489;&#2524;&#2494;&#2527; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2451; &#2474;&#2480;&#2507;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404;&#2478;&#2507;&#2463; &#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2463;&#2495; &#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2495;&#2468; &#2447; &#2478;&#2489;&#2524;&#2494;&#2480; &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2488;&#2478;&#2498;&#2489;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2477;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2472;&#2508; &#2476;&#2489;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2453;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2508;&#2486;&#2482; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2486;&#2496;&#2482;&#2472;, &#2488;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480; &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467;, &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2451; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2482;&#2460;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2453; &#2437;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472;, &#2482;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2495;&#2434; &#2437;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472;, &#2441;&#2474;&#2453;&#2498;&#2482;&#2496;&#2527; &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2472;&#2508; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2478;&#2498;&#2489;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494; &#2478;&#2489;&#2524;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2477;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495;&#2404; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2447; &#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2495;&#2453; &#2478;&#2489;&#2524;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2498;&#2482; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2474;&#2494;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2477;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2488;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480; &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2477;&#2508;&#2478;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2488;&#2434;&#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467;, &#2488;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;, &#2488;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480; &#2474;&#2469;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2488;&#2489; &#2488;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480; &#2474;&#2469;&#2503; &#2458;&#2507;&#2480;&#2494;&#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;, &#2460;&#2482;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2494; &#2470;&#2478;&#2472;, &#2441;&#2474;&#2453;&#2498;&#2482;&#2496;&#2527; &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2476;&#2504;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2488;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480; &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2480;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468;&#2453;&#2480;&#2467;&#2404; &#2458;&#2498;&#2524;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2489;&#2524;&#2494;&#2480; &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2478;&#2495;&#2488;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482; &#2441;&#2510;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2474;&#2467;, &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2472; &#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2509;&#2476;&#2434;&#2488;&#2496; &#2455;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2474;, &#2476;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2509;&#2476;&#2434;&#2488;&#2496; &#2453;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467; &#2451; &#2472;&#2508; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2453;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2508;&#2486;&#2482;&#2404;

&#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2447;&#2488; &#2476;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2486;&#2496;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2494;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480;&#2439; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480; &#2460;&#2497;&#2524;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2468; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495;&#2480; &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2453;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480; &#2478;&#2489;&#2524;&#2494; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2455;&#2477;&#2496;&#2480; &#2476;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2507;&#2474;&#2488;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2509;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2488;&#2494;&#2439;&#2460; &#2488;&#2496; &#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494;&#2480; &#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2537; &#2486;&#2496;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2453; &#2447;&#2439; &#2478;&#2489;&#2524;&#2494; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2455;&#2468; &#2536; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2489;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2447;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2495;&#2453; &#2478;&#2489;&#2524;&#2494;&#2527; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439;&#2463;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2470;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2453;&#2453;&#2509;&#2488;&#2482;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2489;&#2495;&#2480;&#2467;&#2482;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2437;&#2478;&#2496;&#2478;&#2494;&#2434;&#2488;&#2495;&#2468; &#2488;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2496;&#2478;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2404; &#2441;&#2477;&#2527; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2496;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2476;&#2480;&#2494;&#2476;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2480;&#2494;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2453; &#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453; &#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2496;&#2474;&#2463;&#2495; &#2441;&#2477;&#2527; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2475;&#2482;&#2503; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503;&#2460;&#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2480; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2455;&#2460;&#2472;&#2453; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495; &#2488;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2470;&#2497;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2439; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460;, &#2438;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;, &#2439;&#2453;&#2497;&#2439;&#2474;&#2478;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463; &#2451; &#2460;&#2472;&#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497;&#2468;&#2495; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2478;&#2489;&#2524;&#2494;&#2480; &#2482;&#2460;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2453; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503; &#2441;&#2477;&#2527; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460; &#2488;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480; &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2474;&#2507;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2447;&#2453;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2467;&#2495;&#2460;&#2509;&#2479;&#2495;&#2453; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460; &#2458;&#2482;&#2494;&#2458;&#2482;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494; &#2488;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527;&#2404; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2463;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453; &#2453;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494;&#2480;&#2455;&#2467; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2460;&#2507;&#2480;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2437;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469; &#2439;&#2441;&#2472;&#2495;&#2463; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453;&#2439; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2453;&#2498;&#2463;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2468;&#2510;&#2474;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503;&#2451; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2482; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2441;&#2477;&#2527; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2439; &#2438;&#2482;&#2507;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2489;&#2472;&#2404; &#2489;&#2495;&#2480;&#2467;&#2482;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2437;&#2478;&#2496;&#2478;&#2494;&#2434;&#2488;&#2495;&#2468; &#2480;&#2494;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496; &#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2496;&#2474; &#2470;&#2454;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2474;&#2480;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2453;&#2453;&#2509;&#2488;&#2482;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2495;&#2468; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496; &#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2496;&#2474; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404;

&#2447;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2489;&#2524;&#2494;&#2527; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2472;&#2476;&#2488;&#2434;&#2479;&#2507;&#2460;&#2495;&#2468; &#2488;&#2509;&#2474;&#2503;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482; &#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2475;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2465;&#2494;&#2439;&#2477;&#2495;&#2434; &#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2477;&#2503;&#2460; &#2453;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465; &#2476;&#2494; &#2488;&#2507;&#2527;&#2494;&#2465;&#2488; &#2447;&#2480; &#2472;&#2508; &#2453;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2507; &#2470;&#2482; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2495; &#2472;&#2476; &#2488;&#2434;&#2479;&#2507;&#2460;&#2495;&#2468; &#2472;&#2503;&#2477;&#2494;&#2482; &#2447;&#2477;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472; &#2441;&#2439;&#2434; &#2447;&#2480; &#2489;&#2503;&#2482;&#2495;&#2453;&#2474;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2476;&#2527;&#2503; &#2475;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2463; &#2480;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2441;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2527;&#2507;&#2460;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2437;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453; &#2478;&#2489;&#2524;&#2494; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2488;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494; &#2441;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2470;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2455;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;

&#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2495;&#2453; &#2478;&#2489;&#2524;&#2494;&#2527; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2437;&#2468;&#2495;&#2469;&#2495; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2441;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2465;. &#2478;&#2489;&#2496;&#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472; &#2438;&#2482;&#2478;&#2455;&#2496;&#2480;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2478;&#2489;&#2524;&#2494;&#2527; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2467;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2488;&#2453;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2451; &#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2472;&#2508; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2433;&#2458;&#2497; &#2474;&#2503;&#2486;&#2494;&#2455;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2470;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2468;&#2494; &#2451; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2527; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2465;. &#2478;&#2489;&#2496;&#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472; &#2438;&#2482;&#2478;&#2455;&#2496;&#2480; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2438;&#2460; &#2479;&#2503; &#2478;&#2489;&#2524;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2455;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2507;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2503;&#2439; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2471;&#2497;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453; &#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2455;&#2524;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2458;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2480;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2479;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2453; &#2476;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;

&#2465;. &#2478;&#2489;&#2496;&#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472; &#2438;&#2482;&#2478;&#2455;&#2496;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2486;&#2503;&#2454; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480; &#2460;&#2527; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2437;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2468; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;, &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2477;&#2508;&#2478;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2472;&#2508; &#2451; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2470; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2527;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2455;&#2464;&#2472;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2453; &#2476;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2474;&#2509;&#2472; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2472;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2455;&#2468; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527;&#2503;&#2451; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496;&#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2447;&#2488; &#2476;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2438;&#2471;&#2497;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2404; &#2437;&#2469;&#2458; &#2447;&#2439; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2486;&#2503;&#2454; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2478;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460; &#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2527;&#2503; &#2488;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480; &#2486;&#2468;&#2494;&#2434;&#2486; &#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2488;&#2494;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2463;&#2495; &#2458;&#2524;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2404; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2488;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2477;&#2494;&#2455; &#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2489;&#2468;&#2507; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2495; &#2447;&#2480;&#2498;&#2474; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2468;&#2507;&#2404;

&#2460;&#2507;&#2463; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2472;&#2508;&#2453;&#2494;&#2451; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;&#2454; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2465;. &#2478;&#2489;&#2496;&#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472; &#2438;&#2482;&#2478;&#2455;&#2496;&#2480; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2499;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2437;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2489;&#2468; &#2480;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2496;&#2478;&#2494; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2488;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527; &#2477;&#2498;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2434;&#2488;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;

&#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2441;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439;&#2488; &#2447;&#2465;&#2478;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2482; &#2460;&#2489;&#2495;&#2480;&#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2503;&#2470; &#2488;&#2494;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2509;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2496;&#2527; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2527;&#2472;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2488;&#2509;&#2476; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2439; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2472;&#2468;&#2497;&#2472; &#2472;&#2468;&#2497;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460; &#2468;&#2504;&#2480;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2454;&#2497;&#2482;&#2472;&#2494; &#2486;&#2495;&#2474; &#2439;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2433;&#2458;&#2463;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460; &#2468;&#2504;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;&#2454; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2438;&#2455;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2536;&#2538; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2472;&#2496;&#2527; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2486;&#2472;&#2495;&#2434; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2477;&#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2480;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2438;&#2486;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;

&#2472;&#2508; &#2478;&#2489;&#2524;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2494;&#2466;&#2509;&#2479; &#2447;&#2439; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439;&#2488; &#2447;&#2465;&#2478;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2482; &#2460;&#2489;&#2495;&#2480;&#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2503;&#2470; &#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494;&#2451; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2439;&#2460;&#2495; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2489;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470; &#2454;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2488;&#2489;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2472;&#2508; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; (&#2437;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472;&#2488 &#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2465;&#2478;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2482; &#2475;&#2480;&#2495;&#2470; &#2489;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2476;, &#2488;&#2489;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2472;&#2508; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; (&#2478;&#2503;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2482;&#2488 &#2453;&#2478;&#2507;&#2465;&#2480; &#2447;&#2488;&#2447;&#2447;&#2478;&#2447; &#2438;&#2476;&#2503;&#2470;&#2496;&#2472;, &#2458;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478; &#2453;&#2478;&#2488;&#2495;&#2463; &#2453;&#2478;&#2507;&#2465;&#2480; &#2438;&#2472;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2497;&#2482; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;, &#2453;&#2478;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2478;&#2507;&#2465;&#2480; &#2486;&#2451;&#2453;&#2468; &#2439;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2488;&#2495;&#2447;&#2488;&#2465;&#2495; &#2453;&#2478;&#2507;&#2465;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460;&#2496; &#2453;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2497;&#2482; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472;&#2488;&#2489; &#2441;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458; &#2474;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2451; &#2476;&#2503;&#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2455;, &#2472;&#2508; &#2488;&#2470;&#2480; &#2470;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2488;&#2495;&#2474;&#2494;&#2482; &#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2475; &#2437;&#2475;&#2495;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2455;&#2467; &#2441;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;

&#2535;&#2542; &#2439; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2537;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Anubis

Surpace to Surpace..........reminds me of Jolil the Great!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## monitor

Firing of C-704 in exercise see thunder 2013

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## monitor

*LPC-M (Corvette) named BNS DURJOY will arrive Bangladesh Within This Month.*




Some Info About BNS DURJOY 

1. Displacement: 648 tonne

2. Leangth: 64 meter

3. Armament: 1x 76.2mm naval gun, 2x Oerlikon 20mm cannon, 2x2 C-704 AShM, 4x QW-2, 2 x 6-tube EDS-25A 250mm ASW rocket launcher (18 rockets), Decoy Louncher

4. Electronics: Type 360 Surface search radar, Type 352 surface search and SSM control radar for C-704, MR-123-02/76 Fire Control Radar for 76.2mm gun, Type 347G (Rice Bowl) fire control radar for 20mm cannon, ASW fire control system

5. Deck Design: Elevated foreword enhanced for better surface view

6. Bow Design: The Bangladesh Navy (BN) LPCs has the Bulbous Bow. A bulbous bow is a protruding bulb at the bow (or front) of a ship just below the waterline. The bulb modifies the way the water flows around the hull, reducing drag and thus increasing speed, range, fuel efficiency, and stability. Bulbous bows are used in vessels when:

The length is longer than about 15 metres (49 ft)
The vessel will operate in coastal and deep sea
The vessel will operate most of the time at or near its maximum speed.

Shared By: Admin \C.M/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Guys...according to wikipedia we're getting Type 056 corvette with C-803 List of ships of the Bangladesh Navy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia, is it true? @COMBAN : Could you please shed light on this?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

PlanetSoldier said:


> Guys...according to wikipedia we're getting Type 056 corvette with C-803 List of ships of the Bangladesh Navy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia, is it true? @COMBAN : Could you please shed light on this?



http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangladesh-defence/220283-type-056-corvette-bangladesh-navy.html



PlanetSoldier said:


> Guys...according to wikipedia we're getting Type 056 corvette with C-803 List of ships of the Bangladesh Navy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia, is it true? @COMBAN : Could you please shed light on this?



http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangladesh-defence/220283-type-056-corvette-bangladesh-navy.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PlanetSoldier

kobiraaz said:


> http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangladesh-defence/220283-type-056-corvette-bangladesh-navy.html



My question was: will it be equipped with C-803 as wikipedia says? I doubt finally it'll be delivered with C-802.


----------



## Zarvan

The Government of Bangladesh announced an ambitious defense procurement plan in February 2009[4][5] for a major purchase of weaponry, equipment and hardware for its armed forces, including anti-tank and anti-ship missile systems, aircraft for maritime patrol, frigates, tanks and helicopters. The Parliamentary standing committee in principle agreed to a 10-year development program in June 2009,[6][7] under which the navy is to acquire 3 missile frigates, 3 large offshore patrol vessels with helicopter deck (2 already acquired, with a third in the process), 12 patrol craft, submarines, 2 landing craft (utility), 2 hydro-graphic research ship ( 1 acquired), 1 salvage vessel, 4 Fast Attack Craft (Missile) and install guided weapons systems in some ships to strengthen their combat capability. Following BNS Osman,[8] BNS Bangabandhu, the most modern ship of Bangladesh Navy, is going to be equipped with maritime helicopter, air defence and anti-ship missile. Bangladesh Navy is replacing its three age-old ex-Royal Navy frigates (BNS Abu Bakar, BNS Ali Haider and BNS Umar Farooq) with modern frigates within the next couple of years and also preparing to add submarines to its fleet by 2019.[9][10]
In 2010 BN has signed a contract with China Shipbuilding and Offshore Company (CSOC) to build two Large Patrol Craft in Wuchang Shipyard in China. These ships will be of 600 tons and will be armed with 4 X C-704 SSM, 1 X 76.2 mm gun with FCS and RDC. Under a separate contract with CSOC, BN will construct 5 Patrol Craft of 350 tons at Khulna Shipyard with Chinese technical assistance. BN has also signed a contract for the delivery additional C-704 SSM and QW-2 shoulder launched SAM. The C-704 SSMs will be fitted on board the existing quad-launcher missile boats as part of mid-life upgrade. Two AW 109E helicopters arrived in Bangladesh on 14 June 2011 and after being reassembled are now in active service. Another contract has been signed on 23 June 2011 with Ruag Germany for the delivery of two Dornier 228 NG MPA within the next 24 months.
As of April,2010 the rapid modernization program of BN involves order of:
2x F-22B guided missile frigate (China),
2x Jianghu-III guided missile frigate (China),
2x 600 ton large patrol craft/missile corvette (China),
1x Hydrographic Survey ship (Indigenous),
1x Fleet Replenishment Oil Tanker (Indigenous),
2x LCU (Indigenous),
1x Salvage ship (Indigenous),
12x Patrol boats -Indigenous,
3x Harbin Z-9C Anti-Submarine helicopter (China),
C-802 ASM missiles for 3 frigate and 4 missile boats (China),
FM-90N SAM for 3 frigates (China) - already fitted on board BNS Bangabandhu.
2x guided missile corvette (Tender won by China)
On discussion:
3x guided missile frigates in addition to the couple ordered from (China / South Korea),
New generation of light and heavy Torpedoes (EU + China),
4x guided missile corvette (Turkey - Milgem),
3x Submarine (Turkey / Germany / South Korea).
Bangladesh Navy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
What Wikki is reporting as Bangladesh future plans Bangladesh Navy will be really very strong in near future but what they need to develop is their Air Force first and also get most modern Tanks for their Army and Artillery Systems

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Zarvan said:


> The Government of Bangladesh announced an ambitious defense procurement plan in February 2009[4][5] for a major purchase of weaponry, equipment and hardware for its armed forces, including anti-tank and anti-ship missile systems, aircraft for maritime patrol, frigates, tanks and helicopters. The Parliamentary standing committee in principle agreed to a 10-year development program in June 2009,[6][7] under which the navy is to acquire 3 missile frigates, 3 large offshore patrol vessels with helicopter deck (2 already acquired, with a third in the process), 12 patrol craft, submarines, 2 landing craft (utility), 2 hydro-graphic research ship ( 1 acquired), 1 salvage vessel, 4 Fast Attack Craft (Missile) and install guided weapons systems in some ships to strengthen their combat capability. Following BNS Osman,[8] BNS Bangabandhu, the most modern ship of Bangladesh Navy, is going to be equipped with maritime helicopter, air defence and anti-ship missile. Bangladesh Navy is replacing its three age-old ex-Royal Navy frigates (BNS Abu Bakar, BNS Ali Haider and BNS Umar Farooq) with modern frigates within the next couple of years and also preparing to add submarines to its fleet by 2019.[9][10]
> In 2010 BN has signed a contract with China Shipbuilding and Offshore Company (CSOC) to build two Large Patrol Craft in Wuchang Shipyard in China. These ships will be of 600 tons and will be armed with 4 X C-704 SSM, 1 X 76.2 mm gun with FCS and RDC. Under a separate contract with CSOC, BN will construct 5 Patrol Craft of 350 tons at Khulna Shipyard with Chinese technical assistance. BN has also signed a contract for the delivery additional C-704 SSM and QW-2 shoulder launched SAM. The C-704 SSMs will be fitted on board the existing quad-launcher missile boats as part of mid-life upgrade. Two AW 109E helicopters arrived in Bangladesh on 14 June 2011 and after being reassembled are now in active service. Another contract has been signed on 23 June 2011 with Ruag Germany for the delivery of two Dornier 228 NG MPA within the next 24 months.
> As of April,2010 the rapid modernization program of BN involves order of:
> 2x F-22B guided missile frigate (China),
> 2x Jianghu-III guided missile frigate (China),
> 2x 600 ton large patrol craft/missile corvette (China),
> 1x Hydrographic Survey ship (Indigenous),
> 1x Fleet Replenishment Oil Tanker (Indigenous),
> 2x LCU (Indigenous),
> 1x Salvage ship (Indigenous),
> 12x Patrol boats -Indigenous,
> 3x Harbin Z-9C Anti-Submarine helicopter (China),
> C-802 ASM missiles for 3 frigate and 4 missile boats (China),
> FM-90N SAM for 3 frigates (China) - already fitted on board BNS Bangabandhu.
> 2x guided missile corvette (Tender won by China)
> On discussion:
> 3x guided missile frigates in addition to the couple ordered from (China / South Korea),
> New generation of light and heavy Torpedoes (EU + China),
> 4x guided missile corvette (Turkey - Milgem),
> 3x Submarine (Turkey / Germany / South Korea).
> Bangladesh Navy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> What Wikki is reporting as Bangladesh future plans Bangladesh Navy will be really very strong in near future but what they need to develop is their Air Force first and also get most modern Tanks for their Army and Artillery Systems



Right...our Air Force needs heavy modernization but you know both Navy and Air Force are expensive wings. So phase by phase development is good and Navy has been set priority because of huge maritime boundary. Next probably it's going to be Air Force. As for Army what I think is equipments are not that poor, recently modern tanks MBT2000 (forgot its Pakistani name) have been added. But yes it (Armed Forces) needs somewhat different type of development now, adding one Strategic Force could be one step ahead...you know what I mean  .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

PlanetSoldier said:


> My question was: will it be equipped with C-803 as wikipedia says? I doubt finally it'll be delivered with C-802.



not sure bhai, dateline is 2016, many things (requirements, policyt, govt) will be changed by then, till now BN is happy with c802, no plan to upgrade .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

PlanetSoldier said:


> Right...our Air Force needs heavy modernization but you know both Navy and Air Force are expensive wings. So phase by phase development is good and Navy has been set priority because of huge maritime boundary. Next probably it's going to be Air Force. As for Army what I think is equipments are not that poor, recently modern tanks MBT2000 (forgot its Pakistani name) have been added. But yes it (Armed Forces) needs somewhat different type of development now, adding one Strategic Force could be one step ahead...you know what I mean  .


Sir Air Force should be modernized first in today's world because Strong Air Force can really provide very strong backing to the Naval Force of any country

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## neolithic

*&#2476;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2507;&#2474;&#2488;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2475;&#2482; &#2478;&#2495;&#2488;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482; &#2441;&#2510;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2474;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2495;&#2453; &#2472;&#2508;-&#2478;&#2489;&#2524;&#2494; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;*

&#2458;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;, &#2535;&#2541; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2537; (&#2476;&#2495;&#2465;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2447;&#2472;&#2536;&#2538 :- &#2476;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2507;&#2474;&#2488;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2508;&#2460;&#2494; &#2471;&#2482;&#2503;&#2488;&#2497;&#2480;&#2496; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2475;&#2482; &#2478;&#2495;&#2488;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482; &#2441;&#2510;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2474;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2488;&#2478;&#2498;&#2489;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2510;&#2488;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480; &#2478;&#2489;&#2524;&#2494; &#8216;&#2447;&#2453;&#2509;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2488;&#2494;&#2439;&#2460; &#2488;&#2496; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494;&#2480;-&#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2537;&#8217; &#2438;&#2460; &#2476;&#2499;&#2489;&#2488;&#2509;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2465;. &#2478;&#2489;&#2496;&#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;&#2472; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472; &#2438;&#2482;&#2478;&#2455;&#2496;&#2480;, &#2447;&#2478;&#2474;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2437;&#2468;&#2495;&#2469;&#2495; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2437;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2471;&#2497;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460; &#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2508;&#2460;&#2494; &#2476;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2474;&#2467;&#2496; &#2470;&#2495;&#2476;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2489;&#2524;&#2494;&#2488;&#2478;&#2498;&#2489; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2437;&#2468;&#2495;&#2469;&#2495; &#2458;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503; &#2474;&#2508;&#2433;&#2459;&#2482;&#2503; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439;&#2488; &#2447;&#2465;&#2478;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2482; &#2460;&#2489;&#2495;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2503;&#2470; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2468; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2488;&#2497;&#2488;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2495;&#2468; &#2470;&#2482; &#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2465; &#2437;&#2476; &#2437;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2451; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2472; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;




&#2470;&#2496;&#2480;&#2509;&#2456; &#2535;&#2540; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2496; &#2438;&#2527;&#2507;&#2460;&#2495;&#2468; &#2447; &#2478;&#2489;&#2524;&#2494;&#2527; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2475;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2455;&#2503;&#2463;, &#2453;&#2453;&#2480;&#2477;&#2503;&#2463;, &#2451;&#2474;&#2495;&#2465;&#2495;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2439;&#2472;&#2488;&#2497;&#2439;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2474;&#2503;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2482;&#2476;&#2507;&#2463;, &#2455;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2507;&#2463;, &#2463;&#2480;&#2509;&#2474;&#2503;&#2465;&#2507; &#2476;&#2507;&#2463;&#2488;&#2489; &#2459;&#2507;&#2463;&#2476;&#2524; &#2539;&#2541;&#2463;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2488;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2494;&#2457;&#2480;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2479;&#2507;&#2460;&#2495;&#2468; &#2478;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2463;&#2494;&#2439;&#2478; &#2489;&#2503;&#2482;&#2495;&#2453;&#2474;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404; &#2447;&#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494;&#2451; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2453;&#2507;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2465;, &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2451; &#2476;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2488;&#2489; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2541;&#2463;&#2495; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2467;&#2494;&#2482;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469; &#2535;&#2543;&#2463;&#2495; &#2488;&#2434;&#2486;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2478;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2463;&#2494;&#2439;&#2478; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2478;&#2489;&#2524;&#2494;&#2527; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;-&#2474;&#2480;&#2507;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2478;&#2507;&#2463; &#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2463;&#2495; &#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2495;&#2468; &#2447; &#2478;&#2489;&#2524;&#2494;&#2480; &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2488;&#2478;&#2498;&#2489;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2477;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2489;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2453;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2508;&#2486;&#2482; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2486;&#2496;&#2482;&#2472;, &#2488;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480; &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467;, &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2451; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2482;&#2460;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2453; &#2437;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472;, &#2482;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2495;&#2434; &#2437;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472;, &#2441;&#2474;&#2453;&#2498;&#2482;&#2496;&#2527; &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2469; &#2472;&#2508; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2478;&#2498;&#2489;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494; &#2478;&#2489;&#2524;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2477;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495;&#2404; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2447; &#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2495;&#2453; &#2478;&#2489;&#2524;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2498;&#2482; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2474;&#2494;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2477;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2488;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480; &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2477;&#2508;&#2478;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2488;&#2434;&#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467;, &#2488;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;, &#2488;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480; &#2474;&#2469;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2488;&#2489; &#2488;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480; &#2474;&#2469;&#2503; &#2458;&#2507;&#2480;&#2494;&#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;, &#2460;&#2482;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2494; &#2470;&#2478;&#2472;, &#2441;&#2474;&#2453;&#2498;&#2482;&#2496;&#2527; &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2476;&#2504;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2434;&#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2488;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480; &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2480;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468;&#2453;&#2480;&#2467;&#2404; &#2458;&#2498;&#2524;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2489;&#2524;&#2494;&#2480; &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2495;&#2488;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482; &#2441;&#2510;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2474;&#2467;, &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2472; &#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2509;&#2476;&#2434;&#2488;&#2496; &#2455;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2474;, &#2476;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2509;&#2476;&#2434;&#2488;&#2496; &#2453;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467; &#2451; &#2472;&#2508;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2453;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2508;&#2486;&#2482;&#2404;




&#2478;&#2489;&#2524;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2475;&#2482; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2437;&#2468;&#2495;&#2469;&#2495; &#2478;&#2489;&#2524;&#2494;&#2527; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2467;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2488;&#2453;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2451; &#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2472;&#2508; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2433;&#2458;&#2497; &#2474;&#2503;&#2486;&#2494;&#2455;&#2468; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2470;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2468;&#2494; &#2451; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2527; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2437;&#2468;&#2495;&#2469;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2438;&#2460; &#2479;&#2503; &#2478;&#2489;&#2524;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2455;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2507;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2438;&#2480;&#2507; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2503;&#2439; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2471;&#2497;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453; &#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2455;&#2524;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2458;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2480;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2479;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2453; &#2476;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;

&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2437;&#2468;&#2495;&#2469;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2486;&#2503;&#2454; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2497;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2509;&#2479; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480; &#2460;&#2527; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2437;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2468; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;, &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2477;&#2508;&#2478;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2472;&#2508; &#2451; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2470; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2527;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2455;&#2464;&#2472;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2453; &#2476;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2474;&#2509;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;&#2454; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2488;&#2503; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2489;&#2468; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2437;&#2468;&#2495;&#2469;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2496;&#2478;&#2494; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527; &#2477;&#2498;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2451; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2434;&#2488;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;

&#2441;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2488;&#2494;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2455;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2509;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2508;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2496;&#2527; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2527;&#2472;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2488;&#2509;&#2476; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2439; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2472;&#2468;&#2497;&#2472; &#2472;&#2468;&#2497;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460; &#2468;&#2504;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2477;&#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2468;&#2504;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2496; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2463; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2470;&#2499;&#2525; &#2438;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2472;&#2508;&#2478;&#2489;&#2524;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447; &#2458;&#2498;&#2524;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2441;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458; &#2474;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2451; &#2476;&#2503;&#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;, &#2472;&#2508; &#2488;&#2470;&#2480; &#2470;&#2474;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2488;&#2495;&#2474;&#2494;&#2482; &#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2475; &#2437;&#2475;&#2495;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2455;&#2467;, &#2453;&#2478;&#2465;&#2507;&#2480; &#2453;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2495;&#2434; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472; &#2475;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2463;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494;&#2488;&#2489; &#2474;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469; &#2472;&#2508; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2455;&#2467; &#2441;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;


*Related link(s). *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gyp 111

BNS Padma

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gyp 111

BNS Bangabandhu

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gyp 111

Inside of BNS Padma

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## neolithic

*Bangladesh h&#7841; th&#7911;y tàu chi&#7871;n &#273;&#7847;u tiên s&#7843;n xu&#7845;t trong n&#432;&#7899;c
(about BNS Padma in Vietnamese language) *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PlanetSoldier

neolithic said:


> *Bangladesh h&#7841; th&#7911;y tàu chi&#7871;n &#273;&#7847;u tiên s&#7843;n xu&#7845;t trong n&#432;&#7899;c
> (about BNS Padma in Vietnamese language) *



Following is the translation by google translator  :

*Bangladesh launched the first domestically produced warship*

The vessel named BNS Padma, 50m long, 7.5 m wide, is equipped with four 37mm cannon and two 20 mm cannons and land-to-air.

Speaking at the launching ceremony of the ship BNS Padma, Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina said Bangladesh will also add submarines to build a modern navy and deterrent capacity in resource-rich Bay of Bengal.

As well as female Prime Minister of Bangladesh, South Asian countries will improve the ability to deal with all challenges on its territorial waters in any war or invasion.

"Modernization of defense and arms procurement is necessary to ensure the security of territorial waters," she said.

Ms. Hasina said Bangladesh will buy as many submarines and purchased, but there are reports that negotiations on this issue are underway with China.

Recently, Dakka invited to the international oil companies drilling new oil and gas wells in the country's exclusive economic zone.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## neolithic

*Bangladesh naval ship in Qingdao base of China, 2010 :


Press to enlarge


Related link(s). *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DURJOY

Can any one post pic of our Type 053H frigates.

Bangladesh Navy&#8217;s annual exercise &#8220;Sea Thunder 2013&#8221; concluded in the Bay with successful launching of missile from Bangladesh Navy ship &#8212; BNS Dhaleshwari

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DURJOY

BNS BANGABANDHU

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DURJOY

New MPA of bangladesh navy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gyp 111

BNS Osman

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rokto14

DURJOY said:


> New MPA of bangladesh navy



It is still not in Bangladesh, right?


----------



## Gyp 111

ei bochor er moddhe ashbe 


Rokto14 said:


> It is still not in Bangladesh, right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gyp 111

SWADS (Special Warfare Diving And Salvage)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DURJOY

Future corvette Type 056 of Bangladesh navy

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gyp 111

SWADS (Special Warfare Diving And Salvage)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gyp 111

Bangladesh Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rokto14

DURJOY said:


> Future corvette Type 056 of Bangladesh navy



It looks so real. Is it computerised or a photo?



Gyp 111 said:


> SWADS (Special Warfare Diving And Salvage)



Are these speedboats made in Bangladesh?


----------



## Gyp 111

No, these are made by USA


Rokto14 said:


> Are these speedboats made in Bangladesh?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## neolithic

*Very very large photo of BNS Bangabandhu, probably taken during annual Exercise Sea Thunder 2013 :

*
2048 × 1365 pixels / press to enlarge 


*Related link(s).*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gyp 111

Island Class OPV of Bangladesh Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## neolithic

*Very very large photo showing launching of missile from BNS Dhaleshwari corvette during annual Exercise Sea Thunder 2013 :


2048 × 1365 pixels


Related link(s). *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## neolithic

*Very very large front view of BNS Bangabandhu, probably taken during annual Exercise Sea Thunder 2013 :

*
2048 × 1365 pixels


*Related link(s).*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anubis

PlanetSoldier said:


> SEAL or SEAL/UDT is commando- SEAL stands for Sea, Air and Land ,the very best BN officials have this opportunity. Only one Lieutenant of BN is eligible to apply for SEAL. These applicants go through huge rigorous hard phases to be qualified for main SEAL courses which they win either in Korea or in China. These preliminary phases are so hard that people can't accept all the facts let alone the main SEAL course. For instance, one required qualification to apply for SEAL is CD (clearance diver) course...a course that takes only 5/6 weeks to complete but completing this one gets 14 pots of condensed milk and 2 pots of butter per month for whole life for physical reason . And for this CD there are pretests that people have to pass which are also unbelievable..this is why I told a bit ago "let alone the main SEAL course".
> 
> SWADS is an elite force of BN like other elite forces of BD say RAB, SSF. SWADS consists of SEAL commandos but never means only SEALs are the members, definitely non-commissioned ones can't be SEALs but they can be naval commandos.
> 
> That ex pilot of BAF definitely gave you a wrong information. BN has 2 types of commando- Naval Commando and SEAL. Naval Commando training is held in BD and not restricted to only officers, both sailors and officers can take it and for this the qualification phases are not so hard. As far as I know no personnel go to USA for commando training (about SEAL already told). In fact BN almost stopped random trainings for its personnel in west (USA,UK, Germany) long ago. Currently, maybe only some select personnel visit west for training but that shouldn't be commando type training.



Hey,I know the post is really old but is it ok to say that SWADS is a combined force of Navy Seals and Naval Commandos??


----------



## PlanetSoldier

RiasatKhan said:


> Hey,I know the post is really old but is it ok to say that SWADS is a combined force of Navy Seals and Naval Commandos??



I think it's ok to say but @COMBAN can confirm us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DURJOY



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Invincible_at_Sea

PlanetSoldier said:


> I think it's ok to say but @COMBAN can confirm us.



The commandos of SWADS unit are not only SEAL (US & Korea) or SWADS trained, there are members who are trained in Bangladesh Army and in other foreign military organizations. SWADS is a Special Warfare Unit of commandos trained in different organizations. It also has non-commando members for maintenance and logistic support.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Invincible_at_Sea

PlanetSoldier said:


> My question was: will it be equipped with C-803 as wikipedia says? I doubt finally it'll be delivered with C-802.



Sorry dear, I am not sure about the SSMs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rokto14

By the way do you all think that Dornier 228 is actually quite small for being a MPA? BAF should have gotten to convert Airbus A310s of Biman Bangladesh Airlines to MPAs


----------



## animelive

BNS Durjoy and BNS Nirmul, both to come to Bangladesh by this week

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DURJOY

BNS Durjoy Have Reached in Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## PlanetSoldier

DURJOY said:


> BNS Durjoy Have Reached in Bangladesh



Great..let's start dancing with this addition of brand new stuff  . It has sort of stealth look..no?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DURJOY

more pic:https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bangladesh-Armed-Forces/426512500742424?ref=tn_tnmn

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## p3avi8tor69

Nice ship, it will be a great enhancement in terms of coastal patrol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bigbossman

http://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/537059_357539044353673_788673229_n.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mb444

Apprantly agreement has been reached between BD and china for 2 Ming class subs... Good news if true. 

Navy is shaping up but really needs more teeth. One step at a time I guess and this development should be seen in a positive light.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Guys yeaterday BNS Nirmul joined our fleet, you people completely ignored this  .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DURJOY

BNS NIRMUL P-813

2nd LPC-M OF BANGLADESH NAVY

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## eastwatch

What are the classes of BNS Durjay and BNS Nirmul? Are both of them Large Missile Patrol Craft, LPC-M, or the two are of different classes?


----------



## PlanetSoldier

eastwatch said:


> What are the classes of BNS Durjay and BNS Nirmul? Are both of them Large Missile Patrol Craft, LPC-M, or the two are of different classes?



Both are of same class, probably the class is being termed as Dhaka but I've seen that it's being termed as Durjoy class as well. Yeah..both are with same specifications. 

List of ships of the Bangladesh Navy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anubis

PlanetSoldier said:


> Both are of same class, probably the class is being termed as Dhaka but I've seen that it's being termed as Durjoy class as well. Yeah..both are with same specifications.
> 
> List of ships of the Bangladesh Navy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Did they rename Duronto as Nirmul or will there be a third one?


----------



## ShadowFaux

@Hammer-fist, @RiasatKhan, @madx

Guys, anyone here from our defense forces?


----------



## PlanetSoldier

RiasatKhan said:


> Did they rename Duronto as Nirmul or will there be a third one?



No no...BNS Durjoy and Nirmul are different ships of same class .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anubis

ShadowFaux said:


> @Hammer-fist, @RiasatKhan, @madx
> 
> Guys, anyone here from our defense forces?



Me and Hammer-fist sure aren't.Don't know about others.Even if they are they won't tell you.


----------



## PlanetSoldier

RiasatKhan said:


> Me and Hammer-fist sure aren't.Don't know about others.Even if they are they won't tell you.



COMBAN is from Navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zabaniyah

ShadowFaux said:


> Guys, anyone here from our defense forces?



mmm...COMBAN is from the navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mattrixx

ShadowFaux said:


> @Hammer-fist, @RiasatKhan, @madx
> 
> Guys, anyone here from our defense forces?



If u r looking for ppl frm our mighty defense forces than go to BD defence forum. U will find here bloody civilian and troller

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## animelive

BNS NIRMUL

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BDforever

animelive said:


> BNS NIRMUL



animelive bro, i am seeing that in wikipedia... info is not posted there correctly.

1. over the 2 years number of ships almost same even after new ships joining in BN ( like 2 joined but 1 name added there ).
2. some old info removed ( like corvette was there 6, now only 2 mentioned .. i checked history of edit and found out that 4 corvettes' name have been removed)

why is that ?


----------



## animelive

BDforever said:


> animelive bro, i am seeing that in wikipedia... info is not posted there correctly.
> 
> 1. over the 2 years number of ships almost same even after new ships joining in BN ( like 2 joined but 1 name added there ).
> 2. some old info removed ( like corvette was there 6, now only 2 mentioned .. i checked history of edit and found out that 4 corvettes' name have been removed)
> 
> why is that ?



wikipedia is very unreliable as anyone can edit it, and many do after hearing a few rumours. Don't bother reading stuffs up there


----------



## BDforever

animelive said:


> wikipedia is very unreliable as anyone can edit it, and many do after hearing a few rumours. Don't bother reading stuffs up there


so how many corvettes does bangladesh have actually ?


----------



## eastwatch

-Deleted, because it is a wrong thread-


----------



## animelive

BDforever said:


> so how many corvettes does bangladesh have actually ?


rather confusing as our navy classification sucks. I'd go with 2 for now, maybe someone else can confirm it. Getting two more though.


----------



## BDforever

animelive said:


> rather confusing as our navy classification sucks. I'd go with 2 for now, maybe someone else can confirm it. Getting two more though.


----------



## kobiraaz

BDforever said:


> so how many corvettes does bangladesh have actually ?



2 guided missile frigate, 2 old frigate, 2 offshore patrol vessel, 2 large patrol craft and other facs! Hope that helps...


----------



## PlanetSoldier

kobiraaz said:


> 2 guided missile frigate, 2 old frigate, 2 offshore patrol vessel, 2 large patrol craft and other facs! Hope that helps...



Two Castle class are categorized as corvettes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anubis

By the end of 2013 what will we have??


----------



## BDforever

upcoming New Type 053H2 (Jianghu-III) frigate of Bangladesh Navy

Specification and Refit:

Displacement &#8211; 2,000 tons (full load)
Speed - 27 knots
Crew - 190

Electronics:
ZKJ-4B (development of Thomson-CSF TAVITAC information processing system, with reported speed of > 1 MPBS)
Data link: HN-900 (Chinese equivalent of Link 11A/B, to be upgraded)
Communication: SNTI-240 SATCOM

Radar/Sonar:
Thomson-CSF TSR 3004 (DRBV-15) Sea Tiger air/surface radar, E/F band
Type 360S (SR60) air/surface radar, E/F band
Type 517 (REL-1/2) long-range 2D air search radar
Type 362 (ESR-1) low-altitude 3D air/surface search radar, I-band
Type 345 (MR35) fire-control radar for HQ-7 Surface-to-air missile system, J-band
Type 344 (MR34) fire-control radar for C-802A 8x SSM and 100 mm gun, I/J band
2 x Type 347 Rice Lamp fire-control radar for 37 mm AA guns, I-band
2 x Racal RM-1290 navigation radar, I-band
DUBV-23 (SJD-8) medium-frequency hull-mounted radar

Armament:
4 x quad C-802A AShM box launchers
1 x 8-cell HQ-7 SAM with 8 ready to fire missiles
1 x Type H/PJ33A dual 100 mm/56 caliber gun
4 x Type H/PJ76A dual 37 mm AA guns
2 x 324 mm torpedo tubes for A244/s mod.3 torpedo
2 x 5-tube Type 81 ASW rocket launcher (30 rounds)

Electronic Warfare and Countermeasures:
Type 984-1 ECM 'X' band jammer (transmitter)
Type 984-4 ECM 'X' band jammer (receiver)
Type 928A ESM
Type 946 15-barrel chaff/decoy launcher
Radar warning receiver

Helicopter (deck have modified to arrange for a helipad): 1 x Harbin Z-9C

arrival time: mid 2013

source: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Defence-Power-Of-Bangladesh/135153656592757

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever




----------



## Neptune

Sounds cool. It has a good air warfare capability. But I found the anti-ship armament weak.


----------



## bd_4_ever

@ BDforever - Not fair bro. You copied my ID. 


Cheers!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bigbossman



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

bd_4_ever said:


> @ BDforever - Not fair bro. You copied my ID.
> 
> 
> Cheers!!!



yea I noticed you after i had joined here 




Neptune said:


> Sounds cool. It has a good air warfare capability. But I found the anti-ship armament weak.



you mean C802A missile ? , that is tthe best so far bangladesh has

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gentelman

BDforever said:


> yea I noticed you after i had joined here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you mean C802A missile ? , that is tthe best so far bangladesh has



best of luck with C-802....
i suppose it would serve you well...

and overall you arenot facing such big threat from any nation....
are you??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Gentelman said:


> best of luck with C-802....
> i suppose it would serve you well...
> 
> and overall you arenot facing such big threat from any nation....
> are you??



not much threat , Myanmar is only little concern for us , they tried to come in our maritime boundary and tried to claim on our natural resources in that area but after we have started heavy modernization of our navy , Myanmar has fallen back


----------



## bdslph

Navy to get 2 submarines

Navy to get 2 submarines
Staff Correspondent
Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina yesterday said her government had moved to purchase two submarines and a coast guard cutter for Bangladesh Navy to modernise and strengthen the force.

&#8220;Activities are going on to purchase two submarines from a friendly country,&#8221; she told parliament while replying to a lawmaker's scripted query on her government's efforts to modernise the navy, army and air force.

Hasina, however, did not mention the name of the country friendly to Bangladesh and the timeframe for completing the purchase.

The coast guard cutter will be purchased from the USA, she said.

According to a report prepared by the navy in early 2009, the force has planned to introduce an aviation wing and a submarine to its fleet to obtain capability of a three-dimensional force.

The force has already taken steps to build infrastructure and train up its personnel, said the report sent to the armed forces division, a wing under the prime minister's office.

In her scripted answer, the premier said her government has already purchased missile, torpedo for destroying ship and submarine, depth charge, rocket launcher, canon, radar and other weapons for the navy.

Earlier on June 13 last year, Planning Minister AK Khandker, who is in charge of the defence ministry in the parliamentary affairs, told parliament that the government has moved to purchase two off-the-shelf [readymade] frigates, two large patrol crafts, two maritime patrol aircrafts and five patrol crafts for the navy.

In scripted answer to the query, the premier also described her government's various measures to modernise and strengthen the army and air force.

She said two new army commands and an infantry division, two air defence brigades, more than one armoured, artillery and engineering battalions and other necessary supportive units will be added to the army to strengthen the force as part of implementation of the forces goal-2030.

The forces goal will be implemented in four phases in light of the defence policy formulated by the then Bangabandhu-led government in 1974, Hasina told the House.

Besides, she said, the government has moved to purchase fourth generation MBT-2000 tanks, multi-launcher rocket system, weapon locating radar, automatic grenade launcher, anti-tank weapon, non-guided anti-tank weapon, anti-tank guided missiles etc for the army.

&#8220;The activities will begin this financial year to buy multiple rocket launch system, weapon locating radar, ground surveillance radar and aircrafts carrying soldiers,&#8221; said Hasina, who also holds the defence portfolio.

She also mentioned that a process was underway to purchase modern euro-copter, light fixed-wing aircraft and armoured and anti-air weapons for the army.

&#8220;As part of expansion of the army and its modernisation, efforts are under way to establish an air defence regiment,&#8221; she added.

To modernise the air force under the forces goal-2030, she said her government has moved to buy air defence radar, fighter planes, air-to-air missiles, etc.

Hasina also informed the House about some other defence purchases already done for the armed forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bdslph

the submarine must be second hand and from CHina 
i would not prefer second hand 

and we should wait more and make our navy surface combatant more strong


----------



## BDforever

*It is confirmed that Bangladesh is getting 2 Type 035B(Ming Class) submarines from China by 2016.*
The Type 035 is generally identical to the Type 033/Romeo class in hull design and arrangement. Improved diesels, revised hull design with less resistance, and new transferring mechanism were used to achieve a higher underwater speed. The command systems, sonar, and countermeasures on the early production model were similar to those on the Type 033/Romeo class, but were significantly improved on later boats. The six Type 035B boats commissioned between the late 1990s and 2001 are fitted with an improved fire-control system. The acoustic ignature has been significantly reduced by the covering the hull with noise-absorbing black damping tiles and redesigning the flooding ports. Additionally, the Type 035B is about 2 metres longer than the previous boats to its machinery space.

Weapons: The Type 035 has eight 533mm torpedo tubes (6 bow, 2 stern), and carries a total of 18 torpedoes in tubes and storage racks. Alternatively the submarine can carry 32 mines in its tubes. The Yu-4 (SAET-60) is a passive homing torpedo designed to attack surface targets up to 15km at a speed of 40 knots. The high-explosive warhead weights 400kg. The Yu-1 is a Chinese copy of the Russian Type 53-51, which was designed to attack surface targets with a maximum range of 9.2km at a speed of 39 knots, or 3.7km at 51 knots. The high-explosive warhead weights 400kg.

Electronic Equipments: The Type 035 is fitted with a Pike Jaw hull-mounted, medium-frequency for active and passive search and attack. This was replaced by a H/SQ2-262C on the improved Type 035B. The Type 035B is also equipped with a Sintra DUUX 5 low-frequency passive ranging and interception. The submarine has an I-band surface search radar (NATO code-name: Snoop Tray). Countermeasures include electronic support measures (ESM), radar warning receiver and direction-finder. The Type 035B variant is also fitted with the Chinese indigenous combat data system.

Propulsion: The Type 035 is powered by a diesel-electric arrangement, consisting of 2 Shaanxi 6E 390 ZC1 diesel rated at 5,200hp (3.82MW), with 2 Xiangtan alternators and 2 shafts.

*Current Navy status:*
Frigate: 5
Corvette:4
Mine countermeasure vessels: 5
Torpedo:8
Missile boat:9
Patrol Vessel:27
Auxiliaries:22
Amphibious Warfare: 11
Fleet Hydrographic Research & Survey Ship:3
Rapid response boat:16
Helicopter:2

*other in the process of joining in the fleet(within 3 years):*
2 Type53H2G frigate,1 Hamilton Class Cutter USCG Dallas (WHEC-716) which will be modified into guided missile frigate locally, 2 Type056Corvette with 2 Z-9 helicopter,2 South Korean covette (type unknown), 9 patrol vessels (built in Bangladesh), 16 rapid response boat, 2 Dornier 228 NG MPA.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BDforever

self deleted...


----------



## BDforever

@Chinese-Dragon @madx @sepoi @Ayush @Hyperion @Armstrong @RiasatKhan @ShadowFaux @arp2041 @animelive @KRAIT @Hammer-fist @JonAsad now check this out

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ShadowFaux

@BDforever, Ming class is good for training purpose and to familiarize or crewmen with basic sub operations. But 2016? A bit late don't you think?


----------



## Ayush

congrats..



ShadowFaux said:


> @BDforever, Ming class is good for training purpose and to familiarize or crewmen with basic sub operations. But 2016? A bit late don't you think?



no offense,but better late than never.

these things do take time.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

ShadowFaux said:


> @BDforever, Ming class is good for training purpose and to familiarize or crewmen with basic sub operations. But 2016? A bit late don't you think?



sub may come earlier, but first need submarine base which is under construction now, thats why it is getting late

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## animelive

I heard talks are going on for some Italian ships too, hope we get them added

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Porbot

Hip hip hurray! Hipp hipp hurray! Hip hip hurray!

Is it impossible to get a sub from germany? Because few years back on news I heard that, non-nuclear sub, most advance non-nuclear sub is in production. I know they cost, but can't we atleast get tech help from germany?


----------



## BDforever

*One naval personnel said that in a meeting high official told them Bangladesh navy getting 16 warships apart from patrol vessel and other light attack craft within 5-6 years.*

*after that i did little study and here is the analysis:*

in rapid modernization program: 7 frigate , 6 corvette and 3 submarines are mentioned.
we are getting 1 Hamilton class cutter USCGC Dallas (WHEC-716).
so 7+6+3+1= 17>16 (it is justifying his claim)

*more detail analysis:*

*Frigate:* *(8)*
*2 Type053H2G frigate arriving in mid 2013 (confirmed)
1 Hamilton class cutter USCGC Dallas (WHEC-716) will be modified to guided frigate (confirmed)

4 MEKO 200 class frigates:* The Turkish Navy will be retiring four early MEKO 200 class frigates, which reportedly have been offered to Bangladesh. Those warship's combat systems would be upgraded to BN requirement before delivery.
source: http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/world/bangladesh/navy-modernization.htm

As of 2005 Bangladesh was thinking about purchasing Lupo class frigates from Italy. Bangladesh was interested in Type-23 Duke class friagtes but could not confront the cost. as of 2007 Bangladesh was said to be interested in a "Sapsan 2100" Ukranian frigate, but nothing came of this. (Bangladesh Navy probably going to get one of those frigate)
source: http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/world/bangladesh/navy-modernization.htm

2+1+4+1=8 Frigate

*Corvette:* *(6)*
*2 Type056 corvette (confirmed)
2 South Korean corvette (confirmed) (type unknown)*
Bangladesh interested in 2 Milgem Class Corvette

2+2+2 = 6
*
Submarine:* *(2)*
*2 Type53B (Ming Class) submarine (confirmed)*

So, 8 Frigate + 6 corvette + 2 submarines = 16 warships (again justify his claim)

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## BDforever

@liontk @Chinese-Dragon @madx @sepoi @Ayush @Hyperion @Armstrong @RiasatKhan @ShadowFaux @arp2041 @animelive @KRAIT @Hammer-fist @JonAsad @eastwatch @hinduguy @Dillinger @Neptune check it out

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## eastwatch

@BDforever "2 Type 056 corvette" (confirmed) is what you stated. I have been checking this for a few weeks, but could not get any reliable links to prove the purchase. Can you cite any reliable source? 056 is a stealth type of China-made frigate or corvette. I doubt, China will sell this new platform so soon. Please check this. Thanks in advance.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## animelive

Milgem class i think, competed with 056 of China and 056 won it so cross out Milgem. Add to that, 4 locally built landing ship dock(Not warship but a good addition, i will say). And we are locally building 4-5 more LPC too so i think he calculated those too. FYI Submarines are classified as boats and not warships.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

animelive said:


> Milgem class i think, competed with 056 of China and 056 won it so cross out Milgem. Add to that, 4 locally built landing ship dock. And we are locally building 4-5 more LPC too so i think he calculated those too. FYI Submarines are classified as boats and not warships.



check my post again , 
1.he claimed 16 warships apart from patrol vessel and other attack craft. 
2. the program was about 10 years which suppose to be finish by 2020. so 2013+6=2019 it again justifies.
3. is landing ship considered as war ship ? (i do not know)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

eastwatch said:


> @BDforever "2 Type 056 corvette" (confirmed) is what you stated. I have been checking this for a few weeks, but could not get any reliable links to prove the purchase. Can you cite any reliable source? 056 is a stealth type of China-made frigate or corvette. I doubt, China will sell this new platform so soon. Please check this. Thanks in advance.



it is little old news.. hard to find link. even defense.pk bangladesh sub forum confirmed it
http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangla...sh-navy-bn-ordered-two-type-056-corvette.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## animelive

BDforever said:


> check my post again ,
> 1.he claimed 16 warships apart from patrol vessel and other attack craft.
> 2. the program was about 10 years which suppose to be finish by 2020. so 2013+6=2019 it again justifies.
> 3. is landing ship considered as war ship ? (i do not know)



Oh ye i see it now
probably not but i wouldn't count in 4 frigates from Turkey just yet, sounds like a huge procurement. And i heard we are interested in Minerva corvettes from Italy.
Probably not, just informing the other guys about the stuffs we are getting 



eastwatch said:


> @BDforever "2 Type 056 corvette" (confirmed) is what you stated. I have been checking this for a few weeks, but could not get any reliable links to prove the purchase. Can you cite any reliable source? 056 is a stealth type of China-made frigate or corvette. I doubt, China will sell this new platform so soon. Please check this. Thanks in advance.



It was said in the Navy Eid program and some Chinese members confirmed it. So we are probably getting those

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

animelive said:


> Oh ye i see it now
> probably not but i wouldn't count in 4 frigates from Turkey just yet, sounds like a huge procurement. And i heard we are interested in Minerva corvettes from Italy.
> Probably not, just informing the other guys about the stuffs we are getting
> 
> 
> It was said in the Navy Eid program and some Chinese members confirmed it. So we are probably getting those




so tell me how was my analysis ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## animelive

BDforever said:


> so tell me how was my analysis ?



Everything except the Turkish frigates sounded right. Would be great if we do though. Now you need to find out what the other 4 ships are, goodluck

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

animelive said:


> Everything except the Turkish frigates sounded right. Would be great if we do though. Now you need to find out what the other 4 ships are, goodluck



i did analysis , now you do for your claim that those 4 ships will not be Turkish frigates


----------



## liontk

BDforever said:


> so tell me how was my analysis ?



I will have to see more but definitely impressive modernization and finally 1 BD thread where no proxies are involved hopefully atleast in the acquisition process so far. Though I do like the diversity that bangladaise is employing rather than be bias and only get acquisitions from 1 source, your navy is getting eastern and western tech . As far as the ming class type 035B is concerned, is dock yard the only reason thats holding the navy back and also when will the dockyard be likely completed, if an ideal time table is available. 

The most impressive thing about this thread that I found was that there is a political showdown happening yet the armforces are operating like business as usual thats boss!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BDforever

liontk said:


> I will have to see more but definitely impressive modernization and finally 1 BD thread where no proxies are involved hopefully atleast in the acquisition process so far. Though I do like the diversity that bangladaise is employing rather than be bias and only get acquisitions from 1 source, your navy is getting eastern and western tech . As far as the ming class type 035B is concerned, is dock yard the only reason thats holding the navy back and also when will the dockyard be likely completed, if an ideal time table is available.
> 
> 
> The most impressive thing about this thread that I found was that there is a political showdown happening yet the armforces are operating like business as usual thats boss!!!!



we are born fighter , we fight with others from other countries. When there is none then we fight with each other . we never back down from fighting

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## animelive

BDforever said:


> i did analysis , now you do for your claim that those 4 ships will not be Turkish frigates



better slow down on assumptions, the more you expect, the more you get disappointed  look at the su-27 deal for example, everyone was jumping about it, but even though we are getting good hardware from the Russians, its still disappointing not to have the sukhois.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BDforever

animelive said:


> better slow down on assumptions, the more you expect, the more you get disappointed  look at the su-27 deal for example, everyone was jumping about it, but even though we are getting good hardware from the Russians, its still disappointing not to have the sukhois.



I prefer 2 squadron J11B and 3 squadron Mig35

Reactions: Like Like:
 3


----------



## PlanetSoldier

eastwatch said:


> @BDforever "2 Type 056 corvette" (confirmed) is what you stated. I have been checking this for a few weeks, but could not get any reliable links to prove the purchase. Can you cite any reliable source? 056 is a stealth type of China-made frigate or corvette. I doubt, China will sell this new platform so soon. Please check this. Thanks in advance.



2 type 056 corvettes are confirmed and the construction works have already started. Our CNS was present in the steel cutting ceremony in China. BN site has a link, please check http://www.bangladeshnavy.org/Steel Cutting Cere of Corvettes.doc .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Neptune

animelive said:


> Milgem class i think, competed with 056 of China and 056 won it so cross out Milgem. Add to that, 4 locally built landing ship dock(Not warship but a good addition, i will say). And we are locally building 4-5 more LPC too so i think he calculated those too. FYI Submarines are classified as boats and not warships.



No offence thought pal. But Milgem can mediaval on 56's a$$. China only thinks for numbers while we have to built under nato standarts. type 056 is 1800 tone and it can be only used for patrols while Ada class (milgem) is 2,300-2,500 tone. It's used for; ASW, ASuW and AAW. And there are only 3 classes of corvettes in the world that has the stealth ability and fragmention resistance (LCS, The Netherlands and Turkey). I only see that you guys are interested to buy 














BDforever said:


> @liontk @Chinese-Dragon @madx @sepoi @Ayush @Hyperion @Armstrong @RiasatKhan @ShadowFaux @arp2041 @animelive @KRAIT @Hammer-fist @JonAsad @eastwatch @hinduguy @Dillinger @Neptune check it out



well analysed bro. What are the SOF units of BN?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## animelive

Neptune said:


> No offence thought pal. But Milgem can mediaval on 56's a$$. China only thinks for numbers while we have to built under nato standarts. type 056 is 1800 tone and it can be only used for patrols while Ada class (milgem) is 2,300-2,500 tone. It's used for; ASW, ASuW and AAW. And there are only 3 classes of corvettes in the world that has the stealth ability and fragmention resistance (LCS, The Netherlands and Turkey). I only see that you guys are interested to buy


None taken. The thing is that 056 is already good enough for BD, as it has the capability of our frigates actually. When we do a purchase we look at many factors ie: price, period of payment, bang for bucks. And with the offers the Chinese usually do, its no wonder they won. We probably will pay this amount in several years.
And fyi we are getting 10m externded 056 with a heli hanger so it should be a bit more on the weight. I think, it is ideal for us although i would myself have liked the Anti-sub Milgem class better but 056 can only do patrolling is bit wrong i must say. For our corvette standards, it is great.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neptune

animelive said:


> None taken. The thing is that 056 is already good enough for BD, as it has the capability of our frigates actually. When we do a purchase we look at many factors ie: price, period of payment, bang for bucks. And with the offers the Chinese usually do, its no wonder they won. We probably will pay this amount in several years.
> And fyi we are getting 10m externded 056 with a heli hanger so it should be a bit more on the weight. I think, it is ideal for us although i would myself have liked the Anti-sub Milgem class better but 056 can only do patrolling is bit wrong i must say. For our corvette standards, it is great.



west of luck for BN . Btw I'm gonna ask it to you too. What are the commando units of your navy? Cauz i'm getting interesting after seeing @BDforever's avatar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Neptune said:


> west of luck for BN . Btw I'm gonna ask it to you too. What are the commando units of your navy? Cauz i'm getting interesting after seeing @BDforever's avatar



@Neptune check this out, newly created Bangladesh Navy SWADS face book fan page
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bangl...al-warfare-diving-and-salvage/579590195404445
i think it will serve your interest


----------



## animelive

Neptune said:


> west of luck for BN . Btw I'm gonna ask it to you too. What are the commando units of your navy? Cauz i'm getting interesting after seeing @BDforever's avatar



Special Warfare Diving and Salvage - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
have a look

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Neptune said:


> No offence thought pal. But Milgem can mediaval on 56's a$$. China only thinks for numbers while we have to built under nato standarts. type 056 is 1800 tone and it can be only used for patrols while Ada class (milgem) is 2,300-2,500 tone. It's used for; ASW, ASuW and AAW. And there are only 3 classes of corvettes in the world that has the stealth ability and fragmention resistance (LCS, The Netherlands and Turkey). I only see that you guys are interested to buy


The Type 056 corvette has a stealthy hull design with sloped surface and a reduced superstructure clutter. There is a helipad at the stern but has no organic helicopter support facilities.

The main anti-ship armament consists of YJ-83 sea-skimming anti-ship cruise missiles in two twin-cell launchers. The primary anti-aircraft armament is one FL-3000N short range missile system with 8 rounds. A 76 mm main gun based on a Russian AK-176 is mounted forward.


----------



## eastwatch

BDforever said:


> it is little old news.. hard to find link. even defense.pk bangladesh sub forum confirmed it
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangla...sh-navy-bn-ordered-two-type-056-corvette.html



A link to the same defence forum is very weak. Some posters of these forums sometimes send unreliable source, no source or just a fantasy source. The initial post has not been supported by any other reliable link. So, content of this thread cannot be accepted at face value.


----------



## BDforever

eastwatch said:


> A link to the same defence forum is very weak. Some posters of these forums sometimes send unreliable source, no source or just a fantasy source. The initial post has not been supported by any other reliable link. So, content of this thread cannot be accepted at face value.



check post #350


----------



## eastwatch

PlanetSoldier said:


> 2 type 056 corvettes are confirmed and the construction works have already started. Our CNS was present in the steel cutting ceremony in China. BN site has a link, please check http://www.bangladeshnavy.org/Steel Cutting Cere of Corvettes.doc .



I tried hard, but could not unable to open. So, can someone copy the relevant portion and post in this thread, please?


----------



## BDforever

eastwatch said:


> I tried hard, but could not unable to open. So, can someone copy the relevant portion and post in this thread, please?


STEEL CUTTING CEREMONY OF TWO CORVETTES FOR BANGLADESH NAVY HELD IN CHINA

The steel cutting ceremony of 2 corvettes for Bangladesh Navy was held at Wuchang Shipyard in China on 08 January, Tuesday 2013. 
Chief of the Naval Staff Vice Admiral Zahir Uddin Ahmed, (ND), ndc, psc attended the colorful steel cutting ceremony as the Chief Guest, said an ISPR release. 
The under construction corvettes are reported to be of 1330 tons and approximately 90m long. Inclusion of these platforms will enhance BN offshore patrol and other operational capabilities. Addition of those corvettes will enhance the sea surveillance capability of BN having high endurance, adequate modern equipment, armaments and sensors. 
In the present geo-political scenario these corvettes will help to safeguard the vast sea area of Bangladesh and to perform constabulary duties during peacetime over the Exclusive Economic Zone (EEZ). 
Induction of these corvettes in Bangladesh Navy fleet is a landmark for the present government&#8217;s effort to build Bangladesh Navy as a formidable force in the Bay of Bangle. 
Among others, high defence officials of Bangladesh Embassy in Beijing, President and representatives of China Shipbuilding and Offshore Company (CSOC) Limited, China Ship Design and Development Centre (CSDDC), representative of China Classification Society (CCS), Project Officer and other dignitaries also attended the ceremony.

( this is written in that doc, back side of the ceremony there is a picture of type 56 corvette)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neptune

BDforever said:


> The Type 056 corvette has a stealthy hull design with sloped surface and a reduced superstructure clutter. There is a helipad at the stern but has no organic helicopter support facilities.
> 
> The main anti-ship armament consists of YJ-83 sea-skimming anti-ship cruise missiles in two twin-cell launchers. The primary anti-aircraft armament is one FL-3000N short range missile system with 8 rounds. A 76 mm main gun based on a Russian AK-176 is mounted forward.



MILGEM :

1x SMART-S Mk2 3D Radar, Fire Control Radar

1x OTO Melara 76mm Stealth cannon

2x STAMP Gun Platform

1x Phalanx CIWS Block II

21x RIM-116 SeaRam

1x Mk.41 VLS 16 cells

8x Harphoon

3x Naval Strike Missile

3x ESSM

2x Mk.46 Torpedos

1x Hangar and Helipad and Support Facilities

1x SH-60B Seahawk ASW.

BTW. The ship also has Air Refuelling Capability for helicopters.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BDforever

Neptune said:


> MILGEM :
> 
> 1x SMART-S Mk2 3D Radar, Fire Control Radar
> 
> 1x OTO Melara 76mm Stealth cannon
> 
> 2x STAMP Gun Platform
> 
> 1x Phalanx CIWS Block II
> 
> 21x RIM-116 SeaRam
> 
> 1x Mk.41 VLS 16 cells
> 
> 8x Harphoon
> 
> 3x Naval Strike Missile
> 
> 3x ESSM
> 
> 2x Mk.46 Torpedos
> 
> 1x Hangar and Helipad and Support Facilities
> 
> 1x SH-60B Seahawk ASW.
> 
> BTW. The ship also has Air Refuelling Capability for helicopters.



if bangladesh buys it, then BN will classify it as frigate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neptune

BDforever said:


> if bangladesh buys it, then BN will classify it as frigate



if it was up to me I'd classify it as a destroyer while Iran classifies 1800t as destroyer. By the way your SWADS guys rock! I liked them!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sepoi

Milgem project is too good. turkish technology is expansive.bd navy negociate before with the turkish navy. but i guess BAL goverment will get nothing from the turkey .


animelive said:


> Milgem class i think, competed with 056 of China and 056 won it so cross out Milgem. Add to that, 4 locally built landing ship dock(Not warship but a good addition, i will say). And we are locally building 4-5 more LPC too so i think he calculated those too. FYI Submarines are classified as boats and not warships.



i like milgem project. but not sure we can get it. as far as i know our current goverment and the turkish govt. has no more good relation


Neptune said:


> MILGEM :
> 
> 1x SMART-S Mk2 3D Radar, Fire Control Radar
> 
> 1x OTO Melara 76mm Stealth cannon
> 
> 2x STAMP Gun Platform
> 
> 1x Phalanx CIWS Block II
> 
> 21x RIM-116 SeaRam
> 
> 1x Mk.41 VLS 16 cells
> 
> 8x Harphoon
> 
> 3x Naval Strike Missile
> 
> 3x ESSM
> 
> 2x Mk.46 Torpedos
> 
> 1x Hangar and Helipad and Support Facilities
> 
> 1x SH-60B Seahawk ASW.
> 
> BTW. The ship also has Air Refuelling Capability for helicopters.


----------



## sepoi

for russia its a business. somethought we can't get the su-30mki for INDIA , it's not truth when russia is selling su-35 to the china. we must go for more fighters.airforce is the first priority in mordern warfare.


BDforever said:


> I prefer 2 squadron J11B and 3 squadron Mig35


btw bro i'm back

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Neptune

sepoi said:


> Milgem project is too good. turkish technology is expansive.bd navy negociate before with the turkish navy. but i guess BAL goverment will get nothing from the turkey .
> 
> i like milgem project. but not sure we can get it. as far as i know our current goverment and the turkish govt. has no more good relation



WTF! Why our relations are bad?


----------



## BDforever

Neptune said:


> WTF! Why our relations are bad?



he is talking about war criminals judgement issue, your government asking us not to judgement them, we are angry about this issue


----------



## sepoi

a lil bit political.few days ago ankara send a deligate personels here for the current international war crime tribunal .turkish goverment asked for mercy those warcriminals as they are islamic leaders and bd goverment denies that.and now bd is no allowing anymore turkish here and not giving the visa.hasina protested it and send a letter to the erdogan told him mind his own business lol .thats all .btw as we are storngly bonded with our ummah bd and turkey will always be a brother .i said the goverment has no good relation with the turkey and hasina goverment is more related with the russia rather than NATO or west


Neptune said:


> WTF! Why our relations are bad?


----------



## Neptune

BDforever said:


> he is talking about war criminals judgement issue, your government asking us not to judgement them, we are angry about this issue



when did that happened? Can you explain more please?


----------



## BDforever

sepoi said:


> a lil bit political.few days ago ankara send a deligate personels here for the current international war crime tribunal .turkish goverment asked for mercy those warcriminals as they are islamic leaders and bd goverment denies that.and now bd is no allowing anymore turkish here and not giving the visa.hasina protested it and send a letter to the erdogan told him mind his own business lol .thats all .btw as we are storngly bonded with our ummah bd and turkey will always be a brother .i said the goverment has no good relation with the turkey and hasina goverment is more related with the russia rather than NATO or west


army has very good relation



Neptune said:


> when did that happened? Can you explain more please?



check @sepoi post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## animelive

Neptune said:


> if it was up to me I'd classify it as a destroyer while Iran classifies 1800t as destroyer. By the way your SWADS guys rock! I liked them!



Yep, they train in US and Korean standards

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Varunastra

sepoi said:


> for russia its a business. somethought we can't get the *su-30mki *for INDIA , it's not truth when russia is selling su-35 to the china. we must go for more fighters.airforce is the first priority in mordern warfare.btw bro i'm back



you can never get the *SU-30 MKI*( Modernizirovannyi, Kommercheskiy, Indiski)because it is tailor made for India and no way are we gonna let a 3rd country get hold of it....we gifted the secrets of su-30 mki to russia and thus the su-30 SM was born which is also not available for export....... you can ofcourse get SU-30 MKB 



animelive said:


> Yep, they train in US and Korean standards



I like their camo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neptune

sepoi said:


> a lil bit political.few days ago ankara send a deligate personels here for the current international war crime tribunal .turkish goverment asked for mercy those warcriminals as they are islamic leaders and bd goverment denies that.and now bd is no allowing anymore turkish here and not giving the visa.hasina protested it and send a letter to the erdogan told him mind his own business lol .thats all .btw as we are storngly bonded with our ummah bd and turkey will always be a brother .i said the goverment has no good relation with the turkey and hasina goverment is more related with the russia rather than NATO or west



I hate my gov't too. You guys have no ideas about what they did to our Navy. People used to designate us as the most powerful navy of nato after US,UK. But after the arresting of high rank officers. Everything changed. Today we have a Naval Battle Fleet that noone is commanding it. Our frigates are commanded by captains or majors. Plus they've been delaying our Aircraft Carrier Project for years...etc. Trust me guys half of the country hates the gov't. And our PM considers himself as the Gendarmerie of ME. And we call this democrasy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sepoi

btw your state of art is now the rafael not the su-30mki anymore .rafael is a serial killer .best buy ever by the indian airforce 


UDAYCAMPUS said:


> you can never get the *SU-30 MKI*( Modernizirovannyi, Kommercheskiy, Indiski)because it is tailor made for India and no way are we gonna let a 3rd country get hold of it....we gifted the secrets of su-30 mki to russia and thus the su-30 SM was born which is also not available for export....... you can ofcourse get SU-30 MKB
> 
> 
> 
> I like their camo



Erdogan is sympathic to the islamic extremist .this will cause some problem .btw i saw how he protested the israeli arrgassion , so i liked him too . he is kinda hardcore man


Neptune said:


> I hate my gov't too. You guys have no ideas about what they did to our Navy. People used to designate us as the most powerful navy of nato after US,UK. But after the arresting of high rank officers. Everything changed. Today we have a Naval Battle Fleet that noone is commanding it. Our frigates are commanded by captains or majors. Plus they've been delaying our Aircraft Carrier Project for years...etc. Trust me guys half of the country hates the gov't. And our PM considers himself as the Gendarmerie of ME. And we call this democrasy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sepoi

Is there any plan forming a marine division?


BDforever said:


> if bangladesh buys it, then BN will classify it as frigate



Damn its my life time dream i want to see we have a full 2 or atleast 1 marine division in bd navy


----------



## Neptune

sepoi said:


> Is there any plan forming a marine division?
> 
> Damn its my life time dream i want to see we have a full 2 or atleast 1 marine division in bd navy



what? BN don't have a marine division? Fellas, I think you'd better do it quickly



sepoi said:


> Is there any plan forming a marine division?
> 
> Damn its my life time dream i want to see we have a full 2 or atleast 1 marine division in bd navy



what? BN don't have a marine division? Fellas, I think you'd better do it quickly


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Neptune said:


> west of luck for BN . Btw I'm gonna ask it to you too. What are the commando units of your navy? Cauz i'm getting interesting after seeing @BDforever's avatar



Our navy has two commando units- naval commando and SEAL/UDT (US/Korean style). Also there is one special force named SWADS (Special Warfare and Diving Salvage) which consists of both naval commando and SEALs.


----------



## Neptune

PlanetSoldier said:


> Our navy has two commando units- naval commando and SEAL/UDT (US/Korean style). Also there is one special force named SWADS (Special Warfare and Diving Salvage) which consists of both naval commando and SEALs.



thanks. What about the Marines?


----------



## BDforever

PlanetSoldier said:


> Our navy has two commando units- naval commando and SEAL/UDT (US/Korean style). Also there is one special force named SWADS (Special Warfare and Diving Salvage) which consists of both naval commando and SEALs.



are you sure ? it means we have 3 special forces

there is another classified force 'ODD71' name available but no detail info.
source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_military_special_forces_units#Bangladesh


----------



## Neptune

Hey @BDforever! How's the Naval Infantry


----------



## BDforever

Neptune said:


> Hey @BDforever! How's the Naval Infantry



i do not know about it


----------



## Zabaniyah

Neptune said:


> thanks. What about the Marines?



Bangladesh does not have a dedicated marine corps division like the USMC. However, it does have a marine special forces unit known as SWADs which reflects the Navy Seals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

@Loki do you know about special force 'ODD71' ?


----------



## Zabaniyah

BDforever said:


> @Loki do you know about special force 'ODD71' ?



Nope, never heard of it.


----------



## Rokto14

Neptune said:


> I hate my gov't too. You guys have no ideas about what they did to our Navy. People used to designate us as the most powerful navy of nato after US,UK. But after the arresting of high rank officers. Everything changed. Today we have a Naval Battle Fleet that noone is commanding it. Our frigates are commanded by captains or majors. Plus they've been delaying our Aircraft Carrier Project for years...etc. Trust me guys half of the country hates the gov't. And our PM considers himself as the Gendarmerie of ME. And we call this democrasy



I thought Turkish gov is quite good but after what you said, it changed my mind

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

After 2016, there will be about 112 Guided Missile Launchers In Bangladesh Navy (BN) fleet, as below:


BNS BB = 8 (OTOMAT Mk.2 Block IV)

BNS BB = 8 (FM-90N)

BNS OSMAN = 8 (C802A)

BNS OSMAN = 8 (FM-90N)

BNS ALI HAIDER(Type 053H2) =8(C 802A)

BNS ALI HAIDER(Type 053H2) =8 (FM-90N)

BNS ABU BAKAR(Type 053H2) =8(C 802A)

BNS ABU BAKAR(Type 053H2) =8 (FM-90N)

BNS ??? (HAMILTON CLASS) =8 (C802A)

BNS ??? (Type 056) =4(C 802A)

BNS ??? (Type 056) = 4(C 802A)

BNS BIJOY = 4 (C 704)

BNS DHOLESHORY = 4 (C 704)

BNS NIRMUL(LCP-M) =4 (C 704)

BNS DURJOY(LCP-M) =4 (C 704)

4 Huangfeng Class =16 (C 704)
......................................................................................
TOTAL = 112

Bangladesh Navy (BN) has a plan to add total 5 LCP-M and 3 CPCs will be fitted with C 704.Then about 24 launchers more will be added.

source: Bangladesh navy facebook page.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mb444

BDforever said:


> After 2016, there will be about 112 Guided Missile Launchers In Bangladesh Navy (BN) fleet, as below:
> 
> 
> BNS BB = 8 (OTOMAT Mk.2 Block IV)
> 
> BNS BB = 8 (FM-90N)
> 
> BNS OSMAN = 8 (C802A)
> 
> BNS OSMAN = 8 (FM-90N)
> 
> BNS ALI HAIDER(Type 053H2) =8(C 802A)
> 
> BNS ALI HAIDER(Type 053H2) =8 (FM-90N)
> 
> BNS ABU BAKAR(Type 053H2) =8(C 802A)
> 
> BNS ABU BAKAR(Type 053H2) =8 (FM-90N)
> 
> BNS ??? (HAMILTON CLASS) =8 (C802A)
> 
> BNS ??? (Type 056) =4(C 802A)
> 
> BNS ??? (Type 056) = 4(C 802A)
> 
> BNS BIJOY = 4 (C 704)
> 
> BNS DHOLESHORY = 4 (C 704)
> 
> BNS NIRMUL(LCP-M) =4 (C 704)
> 
> BNS DURJOY(LCP-M) =4 (C 704)
> 
> 4 Huangfeng Class =16 (C 704)
> ......................................................................................
> TOTAL = 112
> 
> Bangladesh Navy (BN) has a plan to add total 5 LCP-M and 3 CPCs will be fitted with C 704.Then about 24 launchers more will be added.
> 
> source: Bangladesh navy facebook page.



Not enough in numbers or potency by a long shot.... And without effective air cover they are toast. However it a base to build on. BD defenses has been ignored too long. We live in a very volatile neighbourhood with extremely unreliable neighbours. We must shore up our defenses as we will stand or fall on our own.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

mb444 said:


> Not enough in numbers or potency by a long shot.... And without effective air cover they are toast. However it a base to build on. BD defenses has been ignored too long. We live in a very volatile neighbourhood with extremely unreliable neighbours. We must shore up our defenses as we will stand or fall on our own.



we are doing it gradually, we can not do it suddenly. after analysis, i understand that bangladesh is focusing on air defence system rather than having big number of aircraft, because we can not race with others with aircraft. bangladesh is going to introduce 4 layer air defense system, and from land they will provide long range air defense to navy.

@mb444
check this info

&#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453; &#2453;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2478;&#2507; &#2474;&#2497;&#2472;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2488; &#2458;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503;&#8217;
&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2488;&#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;
&#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2441;&#2460;&#2463;&#2507;&#2527;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2475;&#2507;&#2480;.&#2453;&#2478;
&#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2470; &#2477;&#2476;&#2472; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;: &#2488;&#2486;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2471;&#2497;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474; &#2478;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2451;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453; &#2453;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2478;&#2507;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2497;&#2472;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2470; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503; &#2488;&#2486;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2527;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2447; &#2453;&#2503; &#2454;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404;

&#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2438;&#2480;&#2507; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2470;&#2496;&#2480;&#2509;&#2456;&#2478;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2451;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#8216;&#2475;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2488;&#2503;&#2488; &#2455;&#2507;&#2482;-&#2536;&#2534;&#2537;&#2534;&#8217; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2494;&#2527;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2474;&#2494;&#2433;&#2458; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480; &#2478;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2478;&#2507;&#2463; &#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2463;&#2495; &#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2494;&#2527;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404;

&#2478;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2482;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2463;&#2503;&#2476;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2474;&#2495;&#2468; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2509;&#2472;&#2507;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480; &#2439;&#2453;&#2476;&#2494;&#2482; &#2488;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2496;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2509;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2447; &#2468;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404;

&#2447; &#2453;&#2503; &#2454;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2463;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2472;&#2503; &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2434;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453; &#2488;&#2494;&#2460;&#2507;&#2527;&#2494; &#2488;&#2504;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2489;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2479;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2438;&#2471;&#2497;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453; &#2463;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2434;&#2453; &#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2509;&#2476;&#2434;&#2488;&#2496; &#2488;&#2480;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;, &#2476;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494; &#2488;&#2480;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2478; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2453;&#2478;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2463; &#2439;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2480;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2478; &#2488;&#2434;&#2479;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2497;&#2472;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2460;&#2472;&#2476;&#2482; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2472;&#2468;&#2497;&#2472; &#2472;&#2468;&#2497;&#2472; &#2455;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494;&#2460; &#2451; &#2476;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494; &#2439;&#2441;&#2472;&#2495;&#2463;, &#2472;&#2508;-&#2439;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2463;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2472;, &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2465;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2488; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2463;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2472; &#2451; &#2475;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2465; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2474;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2482; &#2488;&#2434;&#2479;&#2507;&#2460;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404;

&#2447;&#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494; &#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2537; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2497;&#8217;&#2463;&#2495; &#2472;&#2468;&#2497;&#2472; &#2438;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2495; &#2453;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;, &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2470;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2465;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2486;&#2472; &#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2527;&#2507;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2527; &#2488;&#2476; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2455;&#2503;&#2465; &#2451; &#2439;&#2441;&#2472;&#2495;&#2463;, &#2470;&#2497;&#8217;&#2463;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2455;&#2503;&#2465;, &#2470;&#2497;&#8217;&#2463;&#2495; &#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2455;&#2503;&#2465;, &#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2494;&#2433;&#2460;&#2507;&#2527;&#2494;, &#2455;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494;&#2460; &#2451; &#2439;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2463;&#2503;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2527;&#2507;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2527; &#2488;&#2489;&#2494;&#2527;&#2453; &#2439;&#2441;&#2472;&#2495;&#2463; &#2488;&#2434;&#2479;&#2507;&#2460;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404;

&#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495;&#8217;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479; &#2447; &#2476;&#2495; &#2447;&#2478; &#2438;&#2486;&#2480;&#2494;&#2475; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; (&#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2494;&#2472 &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2509;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2488;&#2486;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2437;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2451; &#2488;&#2480;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2478; &#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2480;&#2494;&#2486;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2541; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453; &#2447;&#2453; &#2476;&#2495;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2472; &#2465;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2443;&#2467; &#2470;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2494;&#2524;&#2503; &#2538; &#2486;&#2468;&#2494;&#2434;&#2486; &#2488;&#2497;&#2470; &#2470;&#2503;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2443;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2486;&#2507;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2542; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2404; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2497;&#8217;&#2463;&#2495; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2535;&#2534; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2443;&#2467; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2486;&#2507;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rokto14

BDforever said:


> After 2016, there will be about 112 Guided Missile Launchers In Bangladesh Navy (BN) fleet, as below:
> 
> 
> BNS BB = 8 (OTOMAT Mk.2 Block IV)
> 
> BNS BB = 8 (FM-90N)
> 
> BNS OSMAN = 8 (C802A)
> 
> BNS OSMAN = 8 (FM-90N)
> 
> BNS ALI HAIDER(Type 053H2) =8(C 802A)
> 
> BNS ALI HAIDER(Type 053H2) =8 (FM-90N)
> 
> BNS ABU BAKAR(Type 053H2) =8(C 802A)
> 
> BNS ABU BAKAR(Type 053H2) =8 (FM-90N)
> 
> BNS ??? (HAMILTON CLASS) =8 (C802A)
> 
> BNS ??? (Type 056) =4(C 802A)
> 
> BNS ??? (Type 056) = 4(C 802A)
> 
> BNS BIJOY = 4 (C 704)
> 
> BNS DHOLESHORY = 4 (C 704)
> 
> BNS NIRMUL(LCP-M) =4 (C 704)
> 
> BNS DURJOY(LCP-M) =4 (C 704)
> 
> 4 Huangfeng Class =16 (C 704)
> ......................................................................................
> TOTAL = 112
> 
> Bangladesh Navy (BN) has a plan to add total 5 LCP-M and 3 CPCs will be fitted with C 704.Then about 24 launchers more will be added.
> 
> source: Bangladesh navy facebook page.



Aren't the BNS Nirmul and BNS Durjoy the same class of ships.
Where are the Type 056 from?
When is the Hamilton class ships coming to Bangladesh?


----------



## BDforever

Rokto14 said:


> Aren't the BNS Nirmul and BNS Durjoy the same class of ships.
> Where are the Type 056 from?
> When is the Hamilton class ships coming to Bangladesh?



1. BNS Nirmul and BNS Durjoy are same class
2. Type 056 corvette from china (stealthy) 
3. Hamilton class will arrive in mid 2013

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mb444

BDForever,

Off course we can not compete nor should we enter into an armed race with our neighbours, however BD must establish deterrence capability. I am not a military expert but would like to read about what each of our forces have set their goals to be, however such analysis are never shared publicly.

For our navy we must be able to obliterate Indians at the andamans. They obviously have other assets but that must be the very minimum deterrence capability we should seek.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Neptune

mb444 said:


> BDForever,
> 
> Off course we can not compete nor should we enter into an armed race with our neighbours, however BD must establish deterrence capability. I am not a military expert but would like to read about what each of our forces have set their goals to be, however such analysis are never shared publicly.
> 
> For our navy we must be able to obliterate Indians at the andamans. They obviously have other assets but that must be the very minimum deterrence capability we should seek.



Bangladesh doesn't has a large sea territory to defend, it also has powerful neighbours. So I think having a small size of naval fleet but technologically advanced plus naval air power would be the best option for you guyss

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bigbossman

Bangladesh Navy Ships, Swads etc

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BDforever

bigbossman said:


> Bangladesh Navy Ships, Swads etc


I saw these pictures yesterday , very cool 

how can you post facebook photo links ? do you need to log in facebook to post ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

can any one share some cool picture of bangladesh navy swads from this link ?
Bangladesh navy - SWADS Special warfare diving and salvage | Facebook


----------



## Rokto14

BDforever said:


> 1. BNS Nirmul and BNS Durjoy are same class
> 2. Type 056 corvette from china (stealthy)
> 3. Hamilton class will arrive in mid 2013


From what i saw in wiki, Type 056 corvettes from China are really big and most likely it will be one of the largest class of ships in BN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Rokto14 said:


> From what i saw in wiki, Type 056 corvettes from China are really big and most likely it will be one of the largest class of ships in BN



yes , well hold your breath , Bangladesh may go for 2 milgem class corvette from Turkey too. Then you will classify them as destroyer.


----------



## Neptune

bigbossman said:


> Bangladesh Navy Ships, Swads etc



that's right join the NAVY. The other branches are BS!


----------



## animelive

SWAD Training




























@Neptune check them out

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Neptune

animelive said:


> SWAD Training
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Neptune check them out



cool, do they have a pre-training stage like our SAT-SAS Commandos Hell Week and Thralldom Week then 72 week training? Thx.


----------



## animelive

Neptune said:


> cool, do they have a pre-training stage like our SAT-SAS Commandos Hell Week and Thralldom Week then 72 week training? Thx.



Probably, i don't think commandos would be chosen without a certain standard. I am not sure though. @Loki can you answer this question?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neptune

animelive said:


> Probably, i don't think commandos would be chosen without a certain standard. I am not sure though. @Loki can you answer this question?



hmm, I'll be waiting for it then. Maybe those training pics could help. Are they similar to yours? 

http://www.defence.pk/forums/turkey-defence/204086-turkish-sat-sas.html


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Neptune said:


> cool, do they have a pre-training stage like our SAT-SAS Commandos Hell Week and Thralldom Week then 72 week training? Thx.



I told you in a previous post that SWADS consists of two types of commando- Naval Commando and SEAL/UDT. Naval Commandos are trained locally whereas SEAL/UDTs are trained in Korea/China. So, other than logistic support all the people are at least commandos. Now what the requirement for a commando to get qualified for SWADS I don't know. Possibly some sort of tests are to be passed, @COMBAN might enlighten us on this.


----------



## Neptune

PlanetSoldier said:


> I told you in a previous post that SWADS consists of two types of commando- Naval Commando and SEAL/UDT. Naval Commandos are trained locally whereas SEAL/UDTs are trained in Korea/China. So, other than logistic support all the people are at least commandos. Now what the requirement for a commando to get qualified for SWADS I don't know. Possibly some sort of tests are to be passed, @COMBAN might enlighten us on this.



thank you for your effort , almost the same with ours, one branch gets trained locally the other gets trained in foreign soils. actually I was thinking of comparing ours with specs. So I'm looking for requirements and the tests you mentioned. regards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

PlanetSoldier said:


> I told you in a previous post that SWADS consists of two types of commando- Naval Commando and SEAL/UDT. Naval Commandos are trained locally whereas SEAL/UDTs are trained in Korea/China. So, other than logistic support all the people are at least commandos. Now what the requirement for a commando to get qualified for SWADS I don't know. Possibly some sort of tests are to be passed, @COMBAN might enlighten us on this.


 
wrong info , Bangladesh Navy seal (swads) trained by US navy seal and south korean Navy UDT.


----------



## BDforever

Neptune said:


> thank you for your effort , almost the same with ours, one branch gets trained locally the other gets trained in foreign soils. actually I was thinking of comparing ours with specs. So I'm looking for requirements and the tests you mentioned. regards


*
weapon and equipment:*

Specialized weapons, Night vision device, Ballistic vest, Diving equipment and vehicles are available to SWADS teams for completion of their missions. A typical SWADS operator may be seen armed with:

1. 9mm semi-automatic pistols
2. Daewoo Precision Industries K5 Semi-automatic pistol
3. Daewoo Precision Industries K7 sub-machine gun
4. HK MP5 9mm sub-machine gun
5. BD-08 Assault Rifle
6. Daewoo K2 5.56 assault rifles
7. M-16a4
8. Colt M4 Carbine SOPMOD
9. HK M-416
10. M24 sniper rifle
11. Accuracy International AS50
12. Mk 19 grenade launcher

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Neptune said:


> thank you for your effort , almost the same with ours, one branch gets trained locally the other gets trained in foreign soils. actually I was thinking of comparing ours with specs. So I'm looking for requirements and the tests you mentioned. regards



I know about required tests to be qualified for SEAL/UDTs. Unfortunately, don't know what tests one Naval Commando or SEAL has to pass to be qualified for SWADS. 

SEAL requirements:
1. Candidate has to be no. 3 ranked officer which is Lieutenant in Bangladesh Navy.
2. Has to complete CD (Clearance Diver) course.
3. Has to pass some physical exams like sprinter, swimming etc.

Naval Commando requirements:
I think like basic commando of Army anyone of Navy other than civilian personnel can take this course. So, both officers and sailors are eligible for this course.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PlanetSoldier

BDforever said:


> wrong info , Bangladesh Navy seal (swads) trained by US navy seal and south korean Navy UDT.



SWADS are trained by them locally in Bangladesh...SEAL and SWADS are different. For taking SEAL commando course Navy officials visit Korea or China. Just try to understand SEALs are commandos and SWADS is a special force like RAB, SSF etc.
SWADS personnel are at least commandos (SEALs or Naval Commando) other than logistic guys.

BTW, look at this post by COMBAN http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangladesh-defence/168818-bangladesh-navy-20.html#post3880439 .

You're an immature poster, so I'm not going hard way. Next time think before coming in argument, the way you jumped with the words "wrong info" make you look like immature one. Anyway, sparing you this time, I've seen your such attitudes several times. For your info, there are 2 SEALs from my family...one took his course from Korea while the other guy took it from China. One of them is my brother.


----------



## BDforever

PlanetSoldier said:


> SWADS are trained by them locally in Bangladesh...SEAL and SWADS are different. For taking SEAL commando course Navy officials visit Korea or China. Just try to understand SEALs are commandos and SWADS is a special force like RAB, SSF etc.
> SWADS personnel are at least commandos (SEALs or Naval Commando) other than logistic guys.



i think you have some misconception, Bangladesh navy seal is called SWADS ( they are at a time para-commandos , paratrooper), Bangladesh navy has no other special force.


----------



## BDforever

PlanetSoldier said:


> SWADS are trained by them locally in Bangladesh...SEAL and SWADS are different. For taking SEAL commando course Navy officials visit Korea or China. Just try to understand SEALs are commandos and SWADS is a special force like RAB, SSF etc.
> SWADS personnel are at least commandos (SEALs or Naval Commando) other than logistic guys.
> 
> BTW, look at this post by COMBAN http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangladesh-defence/168818-bangladesh-navy-20.html#post3880439 .
> 
> You're an immature poster, so I'm not going hard way. Next time think before coming in argument, the way you jumped with the words "wrong info" make you look like immature one. Anyway, sparing you this time, I've seen your such attitudes several times. For your info, there are 2 SEALs from my family...one took his course from Korea while the other guy took it from China. One of them is my brother.


this is show who is immature poster according to your link :
*The commandos of SWADS unit* are not only SEAL (US & Korea) or SWADS trained, there are members who are trained in Bangladesh Army and in other foreign military organizations. SWADS is a Special Warfare Unit of commandos trained in different organizations. It also has non-commando members for maintenance and logistic support. 
(commandos are part of SWADS) . read again and again


----------



## Neptune

BDforever said:


> wrong info , Bangladesh Navy seal (swads) trained by US navy seal and south korean Navy UDT.



Nearly the same armament. I think our navies should co-operate 

1. SIG P-226/227/229
2. MP-7 (In future)
3. M-249 SAW
4. HK MP5
5. G-3A7 As Marksman
6. SIG.512 Assault Rifle
7. Remington Shotgun
8. M4A1 CQB Mod.0
9. HK-416
10. M24 sniper rifle
11. Accuracy International AS50
12. M23 grenade launcher
13- JNG-90
14- FN Minimi

Also there's an exchange program 2 times a year between (Izmir-Foca) NavalCommando Course and (US) John F. Kennedy Naval Special Warfare Center. Sometimes Trainers also participate with candidates

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

Neptune said:


> Nearly the same armament. I think our navies should co-operate
> 
> 1. SIG P-226/227/229
> 2. MP-7 (In future)
> 3. M-249 SAW
> 4. HK MP5
> 5. G-3A7 As Marksman
> 6. SIG.512 Assault Rifle
> 7. Remington Shotgun
> 8. M4A1 CQB Mod.0
> 9. HK-416
> 10. M24 sniper rifle
> 11. Accuracy International AS50
> 12. M23 grenade launcher
> 13- JNG-90
> 14- FN Minimi
> 
> Also there's an exchange program 2 times a year between (Izmir-Foca) NavalCommando Course and (US) John F. Kennedy Naval Special Warfare Center. Sometimes Trainers also participate with candidates



i think it is on the process.
1. bangladesh -turkey joined 4th generation tank projects
2. I heard bangladesh will build 12-16 milgem class corvette in Bangladesh under license and with help of turkey.

lets see

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Invincible_at_Sea

PlanetSoldier said:


> I told you in a previous post that SWADS consists of two types of commando- Naval Commando and SEAL/UDT. Naval Commandos are trained locally whereas SEAL/UDTs are trained in Korea/China. So, other than logistic support all the people are at least commandos. Now what the requirement for a commando to get qualified for SWADS I don't know. Possibly some sort of tests are to be passed, @COMBAN might enlighten us on this.



Little correction for you. SEAL training is not imparted in China, Its conducted in USA, South Korea. And Bangladesh Navy Commando unit consists of not only BN, USN & ROKN trained commandos but also BD Army trained commando members.
Volunteers are selected for the commando course basing on the following tests:
1.	Physical ability test: Mile test putting on wet suit, swimming test and other physical test i.e. pushup, Beam (chin-up), reach-up, etc. within stipulated time.
2.	Chamber test. 
3.	Thorough medical checkup.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

BDforever said:


> i think it is on the process.
> 1. bangladesh -turkey joined 4th generation tank projects
> 2. I heard bangladesh will build 12-16 milgem class corvette in Bangladesh under license and with help of turkey.
> 
> lets see



No bd never joined Altay tank project ... it bought downgraded version of AK.. also do u know how much 12-16 milgems will cost? maybe ur entire defence budget for 4 years.



BDforever said:


> *
> weapon and equipment:*
> 
> Specialized weapons, Night vision device, Ballistic vest, Diving equipment and vehicles are available to SWADS teams for completion of their missions. A typical SWADS operator may be seen armed with:
> 
> 1. 9mm semi-automatic pistols
> 2. Daewoo Precision Industries K5 Semi-automatic pistol
> 3. Daewoo Precision Industries K7 sub-machine gun
> 4. HK MP5 9mm sub-machine gun
> 5. BD-08 Assault Rifle
> 6. Daewoo K2 5.56 assault rifles
> 7. M-16a4
> 8. Colt M4 Carbine SOPMOD
> 9. HK M-416
> 10. M24 sniper rifle
> 11. Accuracy International AS50
> 12. Mk 19 grenade launcher



LOL... they only have m-4s,mp-5s and bd-08s rest is just wiki bs..... unless u have pics or source for tht info... to be honest Pak has the best armed and geared SF in the entire region.


----------



## BDforever

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> No bd never joined Altay tank project ... it bought downgraded version of AK.. also do u know how much 12-16 milgems will cost? maybe ur entire defence budget for 4 years.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL... they only have m-4s,mp-5s and bd-08s rest is just wiki bs..... unless u have pics or source for tht info... to be honest Pak has the best armed and geared SF in the entire region.


1. Bangladesh-Turkey joined 4th generation tank project is on the process, not finalized.
2. when i told you that bangladesh will build them in one year , it can be over the 10 years.
3. now prove that SWADS only use m-4, mp-5 and bd-08.
4. Did i compare SWADS with SF ?, why you bring PAK SF ?


----------



## eastwatch

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> also do u know how much 12-16 milgems will cost? maybe ur entire defence budget for 4 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One unit of stealth Milgem Corvette may cost $250 million if BN purchases directly from Turkey an entire ship. But, shipbuilding industry itself is quite matured in Bangladesh. So, we can contract a Turkish builder to supply us one or two units of Corvettes at their entirety, we design the next ones with Turkish help, build ourselves the main body, and then Turkey supplies us the missiles and armaments. We fit them in the ships with their technical collaboration.
> 
> This is how it is quite possible to build up our own technical knowledge on building warships. It will not be possible for us to build the armaments, but once we build only the body of a warship on our own, the production cost will go down. We are certainly capable of doing this. BN may have a program to do like what I said after it has finished the building of 5 patrol crafts (50m long) with Chinese assistance.
> 
> This is very natural that we will not stop at building only Corvettes (stealth or not), we will go to much higher value warships, you can rest assured of it.
Click to expand...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

eastwatch said:


> Pakistani Nationalist said:
> 
> 
> 
> also do u know how much 12-16 milgems will cost? maybe ur entire defence budget for 4 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One unit of stealth Milgem Corvette may cost $250 million if BN purchases directly from Turkey an entire ship. But, shipbuilding industry itself is quite matured in Bangladesh. So, we can contract a Turkish builder to supply us one or two units of Corvettes at their entirety, we design the next ones with Turkish help, build ourselves the main body, and then Turkey supplies us the missiles and armaments. We fit them in the ships with their technical collaboration.
> 
> This is how it is quite possible to build up our own technical knowledge on building warships. It will not be possible for us to build the armaments, but once we build only the body of a warship on our own, the production cost will go down. We are certainly capable of doing this. BN may have a program to do like what I said after it has finished the building of 5 patrol crafts (50m long) with Chinese assistance.
> 
> This is very natural that we will not stop at building only Corvettes (stealth or not), we will go to much higher value warships, you can rest assured of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BN offical said we will be able to build frigate by ourselves within 2021
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PlanetSoldier

COMBAN said:


> Little correction for you. SEAL training is not imparted in China, It&#8217;s conducted in USA, South Korea. And Bangladesh Navy Commando unit consists of not only BN, USN & ROKN trained commandos but also BD Army trained commando members.
> Volunteers are selected for the commando course basing on the following tests:
> 1.	Physical ability test: Mile test putting on wet suit, swimming test and other physical test i.e. pushup, Beam (chin-up), reach-up, etc. within stipulated time.
> 2.	Chamber test.
> 3.	Thorough medical checkup.



Thanks for clearing us on BN commando. Regarding SEAL course, one I know who had his course from China though it was almost 12/13 years ago. Probably Chinese SEAL training has been stopped nowadays.


----------



## eastwatch

BDforever said:


> eastwatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistani Nationalist said:
> 
> 
> 
> also do u know how much 12-16 milgems will cost? maybe ur entire defence budget for 4 years.
> 
> BN offical said we will be able to build frigate by ourselves within 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am surprised at the tone of arrogance in the post sent by @PakistaniNationlist. How can he say only a $250 million Corvette is equal to our entire defence budget? Let people note that it was our political indepedence from the clutshes of both our north Indian neighbours that was needed to propel us to develop not only in the economy, but also in the miltary field.
> 
> We will not allow ourselves to be seated in the back bench. If one studies the industrial development of all the present day developed countries, he will see that domestic military industry is the way to deveop also the civilian industries. So, building our own planes, however tiny it may be, as well as navy ships and other armaments is a prerequisite for the industrial develoment of the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

BDforever said:


> 1. Bangladesh-Turkey joined 4th generation tank project is on the process, not finalized.



Than why did u buy VTA-1?Also source of the news.


> 2. when i told you that bangladesh will build them in one year , it can be over the 10 years.



bd doesnt even have a sub and ur talking abt 4-5 billion worth of corvettes?


> 3. now prove that SWADS only use m-4, mp-5 and bd-08.



Prove me wrong. show us pics or official sources no wikipedia.


----------



## BDforever

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Than why did u buy VTA-1?Also source of the news.
> 
> 
> bd doesnt even have a sub and ur talking abt 4-5 billion worth of corvettes?
> 
> 
> Prove me wrong. show us pics or official sources no wikipedia.



1. what is the relation of Bangladesh-Turkey project with buying VT1-A ? ( we did not buy VT-1A , you bought MBT2000) 
2. your wish is fulfilling, 2 subs joining within 2016. and again what is the relation of sub with corvette ? 
3.you come out with no where and claimed they do not use other weapons (some sources say they use). Now your duty to prove them they do not use.

i only see some one is burning


----------



## eastwatch

To the egoist @Pakistani Nationalist, clck the link below. You will see it is written somewhere that the BN may purchase 4 units of Milgem Corvette from Turkey, although you think your great friend Turkey cannot be any friend of a tiny Bangladesh. It is not 12 units, though. Nither Turkey can buid so many ships within a short time, nor BN will depend only upon Turkey for the supply. BN has already orderd two stealth type 056 Corvettes from China, and note the length will be 10m longer than what Pakistan will get.

THE BANGLADESH NAVY TEN-YEAR STRATEGIC ACQUISITION PLAN | Beegeagle's Blog


----------



## BDforever

eastwatch said:


> To the egoist @Pakistani Nationalist, clck the link below. You will see it is written somewhere that the BN may purchase 4 units of Milgem Corvette from Turkey, although you think your great friend Turkey cannot be any friend of a tiny Bangladesh. It is not 12 units, though. Nither Turkey can buid so many ships within a short time, nor BN will depend only upon Turkey for the supply. BN has already orderd two stealth type 056 Corvettes from China, and note the length will be 10m longer than what Pakistan will get.
> 
> THE BANGLADESH NAVY TEN-YEAR STRATEGIC ACQUISITION PLAN | Beegeagle's Blog



forget about him , he even think SWADS is not that much strong elite force while some other foreign people comparing them with others and voting for SWADS 
check this out
User blog:Omnicube1/GROM vs. SWADS - Deadliest Fiction Wiki - Write your own fictional battles you have always dreamed of

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

BDforever said:


> forget about him , he even think SWADS is not that much strong elite force while some other foreign people comparing them with others and voting for SWADS
> check this out
> User blog:Omnicube1/GROM vs. SWADS - Deadliest Fiction Wiki - Write your own fictional battles you have always dreamed of



Oh great a blog..full of fanboys.... with zero knowledge of weapons... lol have u seen their SSG page... even the whole weapons arent mentioned.....also what abt ur imaginery 16 milgems and 4th gen joint tank project with turkiye... not to forget an official statement reguarding a trainer...(all i got from kobiraaz was a "hope so" by shiekh hasina" or whoeve)r.

The first coment on the fiction forum:


> Tell me please did SWADS taken part in War in Afganistan or in War i Iraq, hunt for war criminals in Kosovo and former Yugoslavia (and GROM was the most effective one), opertion restore Hope on Haiti and varius successfull peration's against Russian Mafia not metioning that GROM is a main component EU Rapid Reaction Special Forces team 2.??? No that's a shame, becouse GROM did with greate result's. As for an arment 1. MSBS is still in prototype phase and is not used by GROM, GROM use's H&K 416 & H7K 417, AUG and FN2000 for main assult weapon so SWADS is loosing their edge... 2. SMG used by GROM are H&K MP5 & MP7, FN P90 and AUG, why did you pick up the smg that their use less often their others???. 3. As for sidearm's GROM uses Glock 17 and 18, SIG-SUER P229, H&K Mk 23 SOCOM Model 0. 4 Sniper rifles used by GROM are SR25, M24, H&K 417, Cheytac Intervention 200, PGM HECATE 2 and Barrett M107. You are comparing anti material weapon vs anti personel weapon... Compare M107 vs AS50 (anti material vs anti material) and thing's are not so great for SWADS. In any kind of operation GROM would crash SWADS into oblivion (and this not only my opinion). GROM is on the same level that SAS is or SEAL team VI (DEVGRU), and this is not only my opinion but *official opinion of MG Michel Repass commander of US special forces in Europe...*


----------



## animelive

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> No bd never joined Altay tank project ... it bought downgraded version of AK.. also do u know how much 12-16 milgems will cost? maybe ur entire defence budget for 4 years.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL... they only have m-4s,mp-5s and bd-08s rest is just wiki bs..... unless u have pics or source for tht info... to be honest Pak has the best armed and geared SF in the entire region.



Go and look back at the pics before spouting crap

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Oh great a blog..full of fanboys.... with zero knowledge of weapons... lol have u seen their SSG page... even the whole weapons arent mentioned.....also what abt ur imaginery 16 milgems and 4th gen joint tank project with turkiye... not to forget an official statement reguarding a trainer...(all i got from kobiraaz was a "hope so" by shiekh hasina" or whoeve)r.
> 
> The first coment on the fiction forum:


1.same thing for SWADS , they did not mention all weapons. All i see is hatred from you when a special force has been established. 
2. why you are so upset about corvette and tank project with turkey ? @Neptune bro , wanna say something ?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

animelive said:


> Go and look back at the pics before spouting crap



Nice arguement... and watch tht crappy mouth of urs...



Brotherly advice.



BDforever said:


> 1.same thing for SWADS , they did not mention all weapons. All i see is hatred from you when a special force has been established.
> 2. why you are so upset about corvette and tank project with turkey ? @Neptune bro , wanna say something



I just asked for sources... how bad can that be? whats ur defence budget again?


----------



## animelive

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Nice arguement... and watch tht crappy mouth of urs...
> 
> 
> 
> Brotherly advice.


Not a nice argument, you come to a navy thread and before checking it, start showing your ignorant rants. Educate yourself a bit on the topic before joining a discussion.

Brotherly advice.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

animelive said:


> Not a nice argument, you come to a navy thread and before checking it, start showing your ignorant rants. Educate yourself a bit on the topic before joining a discussion.
> 
> Brotherly advice.



Okay man.. by 2020 u wll have 16 milgems,300 4th gen turkish-bd made tanks... 500 indegenous light fighter jets... and the best weapons the money can buy... :thumbup:


----------



## animelive

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Okay man.. by 2020 u wll have 16 milgems,300 4th gen turkish-bd made tanks... 500 indegenous light fighter jets... and the best weapons the money can buy... :thumbup:



Good but you can do better


----------



## Neptune

BDforever said:


> 1.same thing for SWADS , they did not mention all weapons. All i see is hatred from you when a special force has been established.
> 2. why you are so upset about corvette and tank project with turkey ? @Neptune bro , wanna say something ?



sorry but, he may be right about altay tank. Also I heard that BN is thinking of 2 or 4 Ada class (it's real name) corvettes


----------



## BDforever

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Nice arguement... and watch tht crappy mouth of urs...
> 
> 
> 
> Brotherly advice.
> 
> 
> 
> I just asked for sources... how bad can that be? whats ur defence budget again?



1first you provide sources to prove me wrong.
2.enough budget to maintain armed forces.



Neptune said:


> sorry but, he may be right about altay tank. Also I heard that BN is thinking of 2 or 4 Ada class (it's real name) corvettes



i said the tank project is still in talking process, but he is showing hatred about the project

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

*SWADS*
Special unit for military diving and rescue (SWADS) is an elite special force unit of Bangladesh Navy. Special unit for military and rescue diving is specially organized an elite team of top professionals that are trained and equipped by the model of the U.S. Navy SEALs and UDT SEALs from Republic of Korea. At the beginning of the core consisted of members who were trained UDT SEALs Republic of Korea. This included officers and other ranks trained in the Republic of Korea (South Korea). The team is composed of finest members from the military who are serving in Bangladesh but also all over the world in UN peacekeeping missions.

History

The brigade was formed in the 1970s and has not only adopted the technique Navy SEALs U.S. but also Korean. SWADS, as they are called, is considered to offer one of the most advanced and best training programs in the world with weapons.
The selection process for SWADS

SWADS operatives are recruited from the Navy and allied services. Those who are great in the Navy, and who are considered capable of this special branch of service being proposed by their leaders to try in the selection process for SWADS.
SWADS specialization
SWADS teams are well trained to perform a variety of missions including hostage rescue, anti piracy, counterintelligence missions, anti narcotics, fight terrorism, covert insertion and extraction behind enemy lines, to collection of intelligence and underwater actions. SWADS-and the divisions in the Bangladesh Navy.

The SWADS teams are well equipped to take on several different types of challenging missions including hostage rescue, anti piracy, Counterinsurgency, counter narcotics, counterterrorism, covert Insertions and extractions, intelligence gathering raids and underwater demolition. SWADS are a division of the Navy in Bangladesh.
Famous Missions

SWADS missions are the local regional and global in nature. In addition to the name of the Bangladesh Navy Special Forces is that they have to be good in the operations on the ground, it&#8217;s also SWADS can. During national crisis, they are called to preserve peace, and to rescue the state of natural disaster. Currently, their mission is a domestic nature.However, during the global konfliakta or terrorist threats, they become sought special unit because of its good adaptation terrestrial and maritime operations.
SWADS organization&#8217;s

SWADS&#8217;s are professional soldiers are recruited from the Bangladesh Navy. Special unit for military diving and rescue (SWADS) is a well-organized, trained and trained units. They are comprised of one group in the unit. Other information about the individual units are secret, the size of the entire unit some data around 1000 members of their command center is located in the city of Chittagong as well.
Duties SWADS&#8217;s

SWADS teams are employed within Bangladesh and abroad. Their missions include, but are not limited to: teams are employed both inside Bangladesh as well as overseas. Their missions are including but not limited to:

Anti-piracy operations
Kontraobavje&#353;tjane action
Counter narcotics operations
Of terror operations
Insertion and leaving behind enemy lines
Rescuing Hostages
Various scouting
Collection INTEL and that intelligence
Raids
Underwater action

Training

Instructors SWADS&#8217;s addition to the home include instructors from the Republic of Korea, *Turkey* and the United States with their similar units.
Weaponry and Equipment

Range weapons for use by members SWADS&#8217;s is huge. SWADS members are not only trained to handle all types of combat weapons, but also used ballistic helmets with night optics, and underwater video equipment. One fact that makes SWADS&#8217;s unique is that they can operate in water, under water and in the air.

Some of the weapons that are used SWADS include COLT M4 Carbine SOPMOD, Daewoo K2 5.56mm assault rifle, HK MP5 9mm machine guns , sniper rifles, pistols poluatutomatski, HK M-416. A4 M16, MK19. SWADS-handling and generally speaking with more weapons than any other unit in the world. Their weapons are listed below:

Specialized weapons, night-vision devices , bulletproof vests , diving equipment and vehicles that allow SWADS-have to complete your mission. Typical SWADS operative can be armed with:

9mm semiautomatic pistol
Daewoo Precision Industries K5 semiautomatic pistol
Daewoo Precision Industries K7 machine
HK MP5 9mm guns
BD-08 assault rifle
Daewoo K2 assault rifle 5:56
M-16 A4
Colt M4 Carbine SOPMOD
HK M-416
M24 sniper rifle
Accuracy International AS50
MK 19


Read more: Navy seals (SEALs) from Bangladesh - SWADS - special-ops.org | Elite magazine for elite warriors!
@Neptune , check it out the details , Turkey already involved with SWADS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neptune

@BDforever

that maybe right. Our SF's have worldwide succes. Also we've been chosen as number 1 in NATO SOF Competitions for years. Check the wiki page of Maroon Berets

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Neptune said:


> that maybe right. Our SF's have worldwide succes. Also we've been chosen as number 1 in NATO SOF Competitions for years. Check the wiki page of Maroon Berets


so we are in same page


----------



## Neptune

BDforever said:


> so we are in same page



Same page? What page?


----------



## BDforever

Neptune said:


> Same page? What page?



i meant working together


----------



## Neptune

BDforever said:


> i meant working together



fuvck my logic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

China to Build Two Missile Corvettes for Bangladesh | Defense Update - Military Technology & Defense News

Gentlemen, please click the news above. If Bangladesh has ordered these two missile corvettes, then our assumption of ordering two type 056 stealth missile corvettes may not be correct. The news also says that these will be longer (10m?) than the Azmat class Pakistan has taken delivery. So, please check the reality if it is two corvettes or four. If it is only two corvettes, then we have not ordered type 056, this is what I understand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Newly Built Oil Tanker of Bangladesh Navy (BN). It can refuel two warships simultaneously and is also equipped with 2 x Oerlikon 20 mm auto cannons.

Builder: ANANDA SHIPYARD & SLIPWAYS LIMITED.
Bangladesh Navy | Facebook



eastwatch said:


> China to Build Two Missile Corvettes for Bangladesh | Defense Update - Military Technology & Defense News
> 
> Gentlemen, please click the news above. If Bangladesh has ordered these two missile corvettes, then our assumption of ordering two type 056 stealth missile corvettes may not be correct. The news also says that these will be longer (10m?) than the Azmat class Pakistan has taken delivery. So, please check the reality if it is two corvettes or four. If it is only two corvettes, then we have not ordered type 056, this is what I understand.



according type 056 corvette the armament is c803 anti ship missile but according to international law bangladesh can not have it, will have c802A , so bangladesh has gone for some other benefit (longer than original one so that can carry more than 1 helicopter)

*this is special modification for BN

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eastwatch

BDforever said:


> according type 056 corvette the armament is c803 anti ship missile but according to international law bangladesh can not have it, will have c802A , so bangladesh has gone for some other benefit (longer than original one so that can carry more than 1 helicopter) *this is special modification for BN



Have you read my post #439? Yours is certainly not the answer to my post. I have doubted the prospect of buying type 056 after reading the news article. So, please clck the link before you answer.


----------



## BDforever

eastwatch said:


> Have you read my post #439? Yours is certainly not the answer to my post. I have doubted the prospect of buying type 056 after reading the news article. So, please clck the link before you answer.



i checked that link long time ago , better you check here, there is a doc ( among page 20-page28) check that out


----------



## eastwatch

BDforever said:


> i checked that link long time ago , better you check here, there is a doc ( among page 20-page28) check that out



You are avoiding a specific question and instead beating about the bush. I do not have to read 40 pages of old posts to know that BN is not purhasing the stealth type 056 that some of you have claimed. BN will purchase the corvettes that I have posted in #439. You do not have to answer my post because you have quite a comprehension problem of English, period !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BDforever

eastwatch said:


> You are avoiding a specific question and instead beating about the bush. I do not have to read 40 pages of old posts to know that BN is not purhasing the stealth type 056 that some of you have claimed. BN will purchase the corvettes that I have posted in #439. You do not have to answer my post because you have quite a comprehension problem of English, period !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



you better watch out of personnel insult, i did not insult you. you are senior member , i did not expect that i need to tell you to behave good. if you do not want to go through the pages thats not my problem


----------



## kobiraaz

BN ordered customized type 56 which is 10m longer than the original one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

kobiraaz said:


> BN ordered customized type 56 which is 10m longer than the original one.



Do not answer in just a short sentence. OK, let me accept BN orderd two type 056, but what about the two non-stealth corvettes that I have posted in #439. If both of us are correct, then BN has ordered (2+2) = 4 Corvettes from China. So, my question is out of three options which one is correct?

1) BN ordered 2 units unit of non-stealth Corvettes (refer to post #439)

2) BN ordered 2 units of type 056 stealth Corvttes (as people are assuming here)

3) BN orered both the types. It means, 2 type 056, and 2 non-stealth units


----------



## BDforever

eastwatch said:


> Do not answer in just a short sentence. OK, let me accept BN orderd two type 056, but what about the two non-stealth corvettes that I have posted in #439. If both of us are correct, then BN has ordered (2+2) = 4 Corvettes from China. So, my question is out of three options which one is correct?
> 
> 1) BN ordered 2 units unit of non-stealth Corvettes (refer to post #439)
> 
> 2) BN ordered 2 units of type 056 stealth Corvttes (as people are assuming here)
> 
> 3) BN orered both the types. It means, 2 type 056, and 2 non-stealth units



that link talked about 'BNS Durjoy' and 'BNS Nirmul',the warships for Bangladesh Navy built by Wuchang Shipyard
and arrived recently as expected but it has some misinformation: 
1. it said that they will carry c802A ( actually they carry C704)
2. it classified them as corvette [ BN classified them as LPC (M)= Large Patrol craft (Missile)]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mb444

Let's hope BD ordered 4 ships from china.


----------



## BDforever

SWADS
Bangladesh Navy SWADS | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

SWADS (Bangladesh Navy Special Force) | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Anubis

ATTENTION

This is the Naval Commando Badge.






This is the SWADS badge.





Then whose badge is this??





We see officers wearing both.









But the SWADS soldier is wearing only the SWADS badge!






MY QUESTION IS WHO DOES THE BADGE WITH THE DOLPHINS BELONG TO??


----------



## Zabaniyah

The Dolphin insignia actually belongs to SWADS.


----------



## BDforever

RiasatKhan said:


> ATTENTION
> 
> This is the Naval Commando Badge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the SWADS badge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then whose badge is this??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We see officers wearing both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the SWADS soldier is wearing only the SWADS badge!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY QUESTION IS WHO DOES THE BADGE WITH THE DOLPHINS BELONG TO??




there are many divisions in SWADS eg. underwater warfare division, aerial warfare division (para trooper) etc

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

*BNS Durjoy and BNS Nirmul (same class: LPC-M)*

*specifications *

1. Displacement: 648 tonne

2. Leangth: 64 meter

3. Armament: 1x 76.2mm naval gun, 2x Oerlikon 20mm cannon, 2x2 C-704 AShM, 4x QW-2, 2 x 6-tube EDS-25A 250mm ASW rocket launcher (18 rockets), Decoy Louncher

4. Electronics: Type 360 Surface search radar, Type 352 surface search and SSM control radar for C-704, MR-123-02/76 Fire Control Radar for 76.2mm gun, Type 347G (Rice Bowl) fire control radar for 20mm cannon, ASW fire control system

5. Deck Design: Elevated foreword enhanced for better surface view

6. Bow Design: The Bangladesh Navy (BN) LPCs has the Bulbous Bow. A bulbous bow is a protruding bulb at the bow (or front) of a ship just below the waterline. The bulb modifies the way the water flows around the hull, reducing drag and thus increasing speed, range, fuel efficiency, and stability.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## animelive

Oil Tanker built in Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## animelive

BNS Dhaleshwari-Corvette




BNS Umar Farooq-Frigate, love the look of this ship. Really badass




Upcoming two type 053H2-Frigate




Missiles used by BN- C-704, C-802, Silkworm




BNS Osman-Frigate

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BDforever

animelive said:


> BNS Dhaleshwari-Corvette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BNS Umar Farooq-Frigate, love the look of this ship. Really badass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upcoming two type 053H2-Frigate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missiles used by BN- C-704, C-802, Silkworm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BNS Osman-Frigate


BNS Umar Farooq looks so big and dashing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neptune

BNS Umar Faruq seems hot while looking to the radars. But when I look into the nose of the ship, it seems a little bit granny? Btw what is the armament and radar systems of that ship?


----------



## BDforever

Green Face said:


> BNS Umar Faruq seems hot while looking to the radars. But when I look into the nose of the ship, it seems a little bit granny? Btw what is the armament and radar systems of that ship?


it is old ship purchased from Britain, it is suppose to be armed with 8x C-802A AShM, 8x FM-90N SAM, 1 x 76mm gun (automatic), 2 x Oerlikon 20 mm auto cannons, 2 x Type 730 CIWS as part of modernization program


----------



## animelive

Green Face said:


> BNS Umar Faruq seems hot while looking to the radars. But when I look into the nose of the ship, it seems a little bit granny? Btw what is the armament and radar systems of that ship?



It is a granny  yet i happen to like the nose of it more than the other ones, looks scarier  
Sensors and
processing systems:	Radar System (Air/Surface Search): Marconi Type 965 with double AKE 2 array
Surface Search/Fire Control System: Plessey Type 993
Navigation: Kelvin Hughes Type 1007
Weapons Control: Type 275
Sonar Systems: Type 174 (Hull Mounted), Graseby Type 170B (Hull Mounted)

Also, it is our training frigate therefore not much teeth into it right now but it is made to be equipped as BDforever said in emergency.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

*Upcoming New Frigate USCGC Jarvis (WHEC-725)*

Jarvis completed her final cruise in late September 2012, and was removed from active service the following week. Admiral Cecil D. Haney (Cmdr US Pacific Fleet) said that the Jarvis is scheduled to be transferred to Bangladesh in mid 2013. A team of US Coast Guard personnell visited Bangladesh in February 2013 for a definitization meeting. The first group of Bangladesh Navy personnel, consisting of 7 officers and 13 sailors, left Bangladesh in February and will start training onboard Jarvis starting on March 13, 2013. It is expected that the cutter will be transferred to Bangladesh on May 22 and, and after renovation, she will be commmissioned into the Bangladesh Navy on October 11 2013.






To be modified and armed with 1 AK&#8211;176M main gun, 2x Type 730B CIWS,, 1×8 FM-90N SAM launcher, 2×4 C-803 SSM launchers, 2× 3 torpedo launchers, 2×6 asw anti-submarine rockets & ASW helicopter on board. weight will be 3,250 ton during fully loaded.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Neptune

I see now, i can't really tell ya much about chinese weapon systems, radar. But it's good that it has an array

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gyp 111

are you sure?


BDforever said:


> it is old ship purchased from Britain, it is suppose to be armed with 8x C-802A AShM, 8x FM-90N SAM, 1 x 76mm gun (automatic), 2 x Oerlikon 20 mm auto cannons, 2 x Type 730 CIWS as part of modernization program


----------



## BDforever

Gyp 111 said:


> are you sure?


----------



## Gyp 111

Bangladesh Navy SWADS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Gyp 111 said:


> Bangladesh Navy SWADS



Bangladesh navy facebook fan page run by BN personnel


----------



## Gyp 111

kotha theke sunlen kono link ase?


BDforever said:


>


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Green Face said:


> BNS Umar Faruq seems hot while looking to the radars. But when I look into the nose of the ship, it seems a little bit granny? Btw what is the armament and radar systems of that ship?



BNS Umar Farooq - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Gyp 111 said:


> are you sure?



Nah....it's not guided missile frigate.


----------



## BDforever

PlanetSoldier said:


> BNS Umar Farooq - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> Nah....it's not guided missile frigate.



it is going to be guided missile frigate as part of modernization plan


----------



## Neptune

BDforever said:


> it is going to be guided missile frigate as part of modernization plan



2,400 tonnes? what! :omg: it's a corvette man. A "guided missile addition" means adding about 500 tonnes to the ship. And it's from 1953 era. I'm douptftul about can this lady carry it self with that addition. What's plans for transmitting into a FFG? Thx


----------



## BDforever

Green Face said:


> 2,400 tonnes? what! :omg: it's a corvette man. A "guided missile addition" means adding about 500 tonnes to the ship. And it's from 1753 era. I'm douptftul about can this lady carry it self with that addition. What's plans for transmitting into a FFG? Thx



ahaha you call 2,400ton as corvette , we call it frigate , we are doing this to our old ships 

according to BN modernization plan , it looks like BN will have 11 frigates by 2020. 8 new frigate will join BN and 2 from current fleet will be decommissioned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neptune

BDforever said:


> ahaha you call 2,400ton as corvette , we call it frigate , we are doing this to our old ships
> 
> according to BN modernization plan , it looks like BN will have 11 frigates by 2020. 8 new frigate will join BN and 2 from current fleet will be decommissioned.



whoa whoa whoa! Ceasefire. i'm not underestimating you jefe! Again, i wanna learn the modernisation program of this Iron Lady?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

according to wiki Bangladesh ordered 3 Z-9c helicopters, 2 corvette, 5 frigate and 4 submarines 

Bangladesh Navy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

My view:
1.as per modernization program 3 Z-9c helicopters are mentioned, so it justifies.
2. 2 corvette justifies it ( I posted earlier about 2 corvette under construction)
3. About 5 frigate ,i know 3 of them ( 2 Type53H2G and UCGC Jarvis modification in Bangladesh), 2 of them unknown to me but in development program 8 frigates mentioned.
4. I posted earlier about 2 Type 35B (Ming class) are on order, new thing is according to Wiki bangladesh recently ordered 2 Type041 submarines additional.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

BDforever said:


> according to wiki Bangladesh ordered 3 Z-9c helicopters, 2 corvette, 5 frigate and 4 submarines
> 
> Bangladesh Navy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> My view:
> 1.as per modernization program 3 Z-9c helicopters are mentioned, so it justifies.
> 2. 2 corvette justifies it ( I posted earlier about 2 corvette under construction)
> 3. About 5 frigate ,i know 3 of them ( 2 Type53H2G and UCGC Jarvis modification in Bangladesh), 2 of them unknown to me but in development program 8 frigates mentioned.
> 4. I posted earlier about 2 Type 35B (Ming class) are on order, new thing is according to Wiki bangladesh recently ordered 2 Type041 submarines additional.


 
053 frigates hunh







Good pick.

Any link for the Type 041 subs being procured? Yaara please no wiki, reference daikho wiki page ar shei article ta post koredao please.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Dillinger said:


> 053 frigates hunh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good pick.
> 
> Any link for the Type 041 subs being procured? Yaara please no wiki, reference daikho wiki page ar shei article ta post koredao please.



i do not have other sources thats i did not comment anything about Type041 subs


----------



## Neptune

BDforever said:


> according to wiki Bangladesh ordered 3 Z-9c helicopters, 2 corvette, 5 frigate and 4 submarines
> 
> Bangladesh Navy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> My view:
> 1.as per modernization program 3 Z-9c helicopters are mentioned, so it justifies.
> 2. 2 corvette justifies it ( I posted earlier about 2 corvette under construction)
> 3. About 5 frigate ,i know 3 of them ( 2 Type53H2G and UCGC Jarvis modification in Bangladesh), 2 of them unknown to me but in development program 8 frigates mentioned.
> 4. I posted earlier about 2 Type 35B (Ming class) are on order, new thing is according to Wiki bangladesh recently ordered 2 Type041 submarines additional.



sounds like a good program but, you really need a good chopper other than Z-9 for SWADS and other SOF's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

@BDforever yaara SWADS ki pics post kar mere liye.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Neptune said:


> sounds like a good program but, you really need a good chopper other than Z-9 for SWADS and other SOF's



it is Z-9C, military armed version



Dillinger said:


> @BDforever yaara SWADS ki pics post kar mere liye.



it is really hard to get photos of SWADS , but i have a flickr link of some SWADS picture
http://www.flickr.com/photos/94043076@N07/8562874823/in/photostream check it out

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neptune

BDforever said:


> it is Z-9C, military armed version
> 
> 
> 
> it is really hard to get photos of SWADS , but i have a flickr link of some SWADS picture
> Untitled | Flickr - Photo Sharing! check it out



i know . But it won't be very useful for sof's


----------



## animelive

Neptune said:


> sounds like a good program but, you really need a good chopper other than Z-9 for SWADS and other SOF's



Heard that they are going to have anti-submarine capabilities. Fingers crossed

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

Neptune said:


> i know . But it won't be very useful for sof's



i do not know much, you are army personnel so you know better, all i know is that Z-9c is chinese production of Eurocopter AS565 Panther under license.


----------



## Neptune

BDforever said:


> i do not know much, you are army personnel so you know better, all i know is that Z-9c is chinese production of Eurocopter AS565 Panther under license.



i know, even it's classified as utility, it's a ASW. That's why I said that, sth like eurocopter puma or seahawk would be good. And as you know I hate army, but the NAVY

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## animelive

Neptune said:


> i know, even it's classified as utility, it's a ASW. That's why I said that, sth like eurocopter puma or seahawk would be good. And as *you know I hate army*, but the NAVY



May i ask why?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Neptune said:


> i know, even it's classified as utility, it's a ASW. That's why I said that, sth like eurocopter puma or seahawk would be good. And as you know I hate army, but the NAVY



Bangladesh buying four AS332 Super Puma from Indonesia for Cost Guard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## animelive

BDforever said:


> Bangladesh buying four AS332 Super Puma from Indonesia for Cost Guard.



Eurocopter for Coast guard whom we don't even give good ships? What sorcery?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

animelive said:


> Eurocopter for Coast guard whom we don't even give good ships? What sorcery?



for disaster relief


----------



## animelive

BDforever said:


> for disaster relief



Any reliable source?


----------



## BDforever

animelive said:


> Any reliable source?



it was in tv news and prothom alo. (prothom alo has problem of Archive, after 2 days it will be gone, it does not keep archive )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DURJOY



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

BANGLADESH NAVY SWADS MEMBER DURING TRAINING






CHITTAGONG, Bangladesh (Sept. 20, 2011) - A Bangladesh Navy diver gets suited up for a training dive in a pool, while U.S. Navy divers look on, as part of Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training (CARAT) Bangladesh 2011. CARAT 2011 is a series of bilateral exercises held annually in Southeast Asia to strengthen relationships and enhance force readiness. (U.S. Navy photo by Lt. Cmdr. Mike Morley/Released)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rokto14

BDforever said:


> ahaha you call 2,400ton as corvette , we call it frigate , we are doing this to our old ships
> 
> according to BN modernization plan , it looks like BN will have 11 frigates by 2020. 8 new frigate will join BN and 2 from current fleet will be decommissioned.


So you mean BNS Bangabandhu and BNS Umar Farooq will be decommisioned? And these 8 new frigates are from China I bet...


----------



## BDforever

Rokto14 said:


> So you mean BNS Bangabandhu and BNS Umar Farooq will be decommisioned? And these 8 new frigates are from China I bet...



No BNS Abu Bakar and BNS Ali Haider

Hello @M.H.J. after long time, how are you bro ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## animelive

Rokto14 said:


> So you mean BNS Bangabandhu and BNS Umar Farooq will be decommisioned? And these 8 new frigates are from China I bet...



one is from US

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Lathial

http://www.imdexasia.com/pdfs/AMI-Naval-Mkt-HN-March2013.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## eastwatch

Banglar Lathial said:


> http://www.imdexasia.com/pdfs/AMI-Naval-Mkt-HN-March2013.pdf



This AMI report is the most elaborate I hve a so far on the BN inductions. 

A) I have read that type 056 Corvettes are stealth. Two will be purchsed, but two more of this Corvettes will be built in KSY. Like others, I was only hoping something like this SHOULD happen, but I was not really expecting this so soon. So, our dream will be materialized shortly. STEALTH CORVETTES!!!!!!

B) AMI is still verifying which of the Korean Corvette types will be inducted by the BN. But, two units will be inducted.

C) I thought BN has designated these two FACs as Large Patrol Craft. But, are they not missile fitted?

D) I thought or it was reported before that KSY will bring out only a total of 5 units of 50m Patrol Boats. But, it is 25 units in total.

There are so many other points contained in this informaive news. The most imporant information is about the type of submarines. Two will be Song class, and not Ming class as many have here forecast earlier. Thanks @Banglar Lathial for sending the post. This post has answered many questions that remained unanswered for many months.

However, Uncle Sam is saving its face by selling BN only one Corvette. Does the big Uncle think, this will bring love in BD for America, and BD will provide a berthing facility for USN ships? USA must sweeten its smile by making a large contribution to our defence. A tiny ship is not enough!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zabaniyah

> Sources continue to state that the BN will procure diesel-electric attack submarines (SSK) from China. The latest
> information suggests that up to US$1B has been provided for the program. AMI believes that two used Chinese Song
> class SSKs could be the candidates for this program. Bangladesh is reportedly training submarine crews in Turkey.
> Assuming that the US$1B funding figure is correct, this could entail the purchase of two used Song class followed
> by two new construction submarines after 2020, possibly the Yuan class.



Please....let this be true...I don't want my tax money wasted on some outdated Mings!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Agnostic_Indian

Loki said:


> Please....let this be true...I don't want my tax money wasted on some outdated Mings!



what how can sub deal replace a mig deal if it's there ?


----------



## Zabaniyah

Agnostic_Indian said:


> what how can sub deal replace a mig deal if it's there ?



Programs for the air force are different from the navy. By the way, the $1 billion defense loan agreement is with Russia, not China.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## animelive

Agnostic_Indian said:


> what how can sub deal replace a mig deal if it's there ?



He was speaking about Ming(subs)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zabaniyah

I'd have to say, the Type 056 Corvette look very good.






IMO, one the best looking along with the RSS Formidable class of Singapore. 

Details of the ship here:
Type 056 Jiangdao Class Corvette China Chinese Navy PLAN Guided Missile Light Frigate Bengbu CSSC China State Shipbuilding Corporation datasheet pictures photos video specifications



animelive said:


> He was speaking about Ming(subs)



Well, that was pretty fail

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Agnostic_Indian

animelive said:


> He was speaking about Ming(subs)



lol, my bad I read it mig.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## animelive

Loki said:


> I'd have to say, the Type 056 Corvette look very good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, one the best looking along with the RSS Formidable class of Singapore.
> 
> Details of the ship here:
> Type 056 Jiangdao Class Corvette China Chinese Navy PLAN Guided Missile Light Frigate Bengbu CSSC China State Shipbuilding Corporation datasheet pictures photos video specifications



no idea why China is going for those though. It works for countries like us but India, Turkey and countries like that uses corvette weighing 3k+ tons.

Btw ours ones are having hangars too, so its gonna weigh more and be longer

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Banglar Lathial said:


> http://www.imdexasia.com/pdfs/AMI-Naval-Mkt-HN-March2013.pdf



It's saying Song not Ming  ...how reliable is this source?


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Loki said:


> I'd have to say, the Type 056 Corvette look very good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, one the best looking along with the RSS Formidable class of Singapore.
> 
> Details of the ship here:
> Type 056 Jiangdao Class Corvette China Chinese Navy PLAN Guided Missile Light Frigate Bengbu CSSC China State Shipbuilding Corporation datasheet pictures photos video specifications
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that was pretty fail



Real sexy stuff...really Chinese proved themselves by type 056 corvette and type 022 (Hubei class) fast attack missile boat. I was once reading a comparative western article on type 022, it really praised Chinese for this missile boat and put China ahead of USA on FACM boats.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zabaniyah

PlanetSoldier said:


> It's saying Song not Ming  ...how reliable is this source?



It's reliable. 
AMI International

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PlanetSoldier

animelive said:


> no idea why China is going for those though. It works for countries like us but India, Turkey and countries like that uses corvette weighing 3k+ tons.
> 
> Btw ours ones are having hangars too, so its gonna weigh more and be longer



China probably designed type 056 considering crazy East China sea, once I read an article on every pros and cons of it..sorry can't give you the link at this moment. It's going to work perfectly on BoB. Weight always doesn't matter, it has the capability to work as a frigate.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## eastwatch

animelive said:


> no idea why China is going for those though. It works for countries like us but India, Turkey and countries like that uses corvette weighing 3k+ tons.
> 
> Btw ours ones are having hangars too, so its gonna weigh more and be longer



This stealth Corvette for supply to BN wil be 10m longer than the usual 100m, and this extra length will be used to acomodate a hanger for another Heli. Am I right? Weight will be higher accordingly. But, the western observers are placing no importance to the weight matter. They are highly emphasizing its stealth capability.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eastwatch

Loki said:


> It's reliable.
> AMI International



AMI report also says the submarine purchase budget is a staggering $1 billion and BN will buy two other units of NEW YUAN class (probably) Submarines. The two Songs will be off the shelf, though. Anway, our dreams are all coming true, it seems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## animelive

eastwatch said:


> This stealth Corvette for supply to BN wil be 10m longer than the usual 100m, and this extra length will be used to acomodate a hanger for another Heli. Am I right? Weight will be higher accordingly. But, the western observers are placing no importance to the weight matter. They are highly emphasizing its stealth capability.



I personally don't find stealth that much impressive. It may only help to get the first hit at best, then the stealth cover goes off. So length and weight does matter at a point. More the teeth, more the chances of winning. but then again, i am no expert

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zabaniyah

eastwatch said:


> AMI report also says the submarine purchase budget is a staggering $1 billion and BN will buy two other units of NEW YUAN class (probably) Submarines. The two Songs will be off the shelf, though. Anway, our dreams are all coming true, it seems.



I think it is pretty obvious that this submarine procurement program had been there for a long time. Long before anyone in public ever realized that Bangladesh is going for submarines.



animelive said:


> I personally don't find stealth that much impressive. It may only help to get the first hit at best, then the stealth cover goes off. So length and weight does matter at a point. More the teeth, more the chances of winning. but then again, i am no expert



You like battleships?  

Those are outdated dear. Low observable ships are the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Neptune

animelive said:


> no idea why China is going for those though. It works for countries like us but India, Turkey and countries like that uses corvette weighing 3k+ tons.
> 
> Btw ours ones are having hangars too, so its gonna weigh more and be longer




I dunno India. But Turkey has to obey NSC's classifications. Both Turkey's and India's stealth corvettes have hangars, supply facilities and IAR capability. 

that's how we have to do;

2,000-3,000 tonnes Corvette

3,000-6,500 tonnes Frigate

6,500-10,000 tonnes Destroyer

10,000- and higher tonnes Cruiser

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BDforever

Neptune said:


> I dunno India. But Turkey has to obey NSC's classifications. Both Turkey's and India's stealth corvettes have hangars, supply facilities and IAR capability.
> 
> that's how we have to do;
> 
> 2,000-3,000 tonnes Corvette
> 
> 3,000-6,500 tonnes Frigate
> 
> 6,500-10,000 tonnes Destroyer
> 
> 10,000- and higher tonnes Cruiser



Neptune i will kill you, give us Milgem class corvette  i can not wait to see it in BN fleet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neptune

BDforever said:


> Neptune i will kill you, give us Milgem class corvette  i can not wait to see it in BN fleet



i wish to bro, btw according to UK's Magazine "WARSHIPS", Milgem has Destroyer specifications but not destroyer capabilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## animelive

Neptune said:


> I dunno India. But Turkey has to obey NSC's classifications. Both Turkey's and India's stealth corvettes have hangars, supply facilities and IAR capability.
> 
> that's how we have to do;
> 
> 2,000-3,000 tonnes Corvette
> 
> 3,000-6,500 tonnes Frigate
> 
> 6,500-10,000 tonnes Destroyer
> 
> 10,000- and higher tonnes Cruiser



How many of each do you possess? 

And our 056 will be having hangars too


----------



## Neptune

animelive said:


> How many of each do you possess?
> 
> And our 056 will be having hangars too



we have about 185-190 vessels. You decide

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PlanetSoldier

animelive said:


> I personally don't find stealth that much impressive. It may only help to get the first hit at best, then the stealth cover goes off. So length and weight does matter at a point. More the teeth, more the chances of winning. but then again, i am no expert



Having fusion of stealth stuffs is a plus.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eastwatch

animelive said:


> I personally don't find stealth that much impressive. It may only help to get the first hit at best, then the stealth cover goes off. So length and weight does matter at a point. More the teeth, more the chances of winning. but then again, i am no expert



You may have your personal disliking for a technology like stealth. But, very special care is taken by the manufacturing countries to make the stealth technology a success, and this is certainly not without proper reasons. It is difficult for the enemy radars to pinpoint the exact location of a stealth plane or a ship. This causes delays in firing a missile. 

The radar of a BVR capable plane cannot see an enemy stealth plane at a far distance. So, it cannot fire BVR missiles. Even a normal ship is difficult to fire at from a long distance enemy ship because it always moves. It is more true when it is a stealth. However, a stealth ship cannot be hided from enemy planes. But, very seldom planes are mobiized in the deep Seas. 

I believe, stealth is a good technology. Since type 056 Corvettes is stealth, and BN will also build two of this type in the KSY, I very much hope KSY engineers will learn fast about the stealth technology. Although, generally speaking sharp edges are avoided in a stealth body, there are certainly many more things to learn about.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Penguin

Neptune said:


> I dunno India. But Turkey has to obey NSC's classifications. Both Turkey's and India's stealth corvettes have hangars, supply facilities and IAR capability.
> 
> that's how we have to do;
> 
> 2,000-3,000 tonnes Corvette
> 
> 3,000-6,500 tonnes Frigate
> 
> 6,500-10,000 tonnes Destroyer
> 
> 10,000- and higher tonnes Cruiser



Corvette start around 850 ton (really FAC on steroids). The 2000-3000 ton bracket is more appropriatel considered 'light frigate' . Frigates have tended to be 3000-4500 but in recent years the upper bracket has shifted to about 6,500 ton.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nishan_101

Will BDs look towards buying German U-216?


----------



## Neptune

Penguin said:


> Corvette start around 850 ton (really FAC on steroids). The 2000-3000 ton bracket is more appropriatel considered 'light frigate' . Frigates have tended to be 3000-4500 but in recent years the upper bracket has shifted to about 6,500 ton.



That's also true. Whose classification is that ?


----------



## Rokto14

Loki said:


> I'd have to say, the Type 056 Corvette look very good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, one the best looking along with the RSS Formidable class of Singapore.
> 
> Details of the ship here:
> Type 056 Jiangdao Class Corvette China Chinese Navy PLAN Guided Missile Light Frigate Bengbu CSSC China State Shipbuilding Corporation datasheet pictures photos video specifications
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that was pretty fail


Will the back of the corvette be used for Helicopter landing or for guns?



animelive said:


> no idea why China is going for those though. It works for countries like us but India, Turkey and countries like that uses corvette weighing 3k+ tons.
> 
> Btw ours ones are having hangars too, so its gonna weigh more and be longer


How do you know their will be hangers? And if there should any hanger, BN should introduce more heicopters


----------



## eastwatch

Rokto14 said:


> 1) Will the back of the corvette be used for Helicopter landing or for guns?
> 
> 2)How do you know their will be hangers? And if there should any hanger, BN should introduce more heicopters



1) The back is specifcally for Heli landing.

2) This ship in the picture is 100m long. But, the ships BN has ordered will be 110m long. A hanger for another Heli will be located on the extra 10m length at the far end of the behind. So, our four Corvettes type 056 will accomodate two Helis each.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Banglar Lathial

Penguin said:


> Corvette start around 850 ton (really FAC on steroids). The 2000-3000 ton bracket is more appropriatel considered 'light frigate' . Frigates have tended to be 3000-4500 but in recent years the upper bracket has shifted to about 6,500 ton.



Tonnage/displacement is a 'proxy' measure, the real measure is the role and capabilities. As roles and capabilities are less discernible and easily morphable for most naval vessels, for the sake of 'neutrality' many less aware commentators use this proxy measure of tonnage/displacement, which has little to do with capability.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zabaniyah

What that?


----------



## UKBengali

eastwatch said:


> 1) The back is specifcally for Heli landing.
> 
> 2) This ship in the picture is 100m long. But, the ships BN has ordered will be 110m long. A hanger for another Heli will be located on the extra 10m length at the far end of the behind. So, our four Corvettes type 056 will accomodate two Helis each.



Absolutely brilliant modification. BD really knows how to squeeze as much as possible into a hundred million dollar ship.

I guess one of the helicopters will be for anti-submarine/ship warfare and the other could be used as search and rescue

Reactions: Like Like:

4


----------



## Penguin

Banglar Lathial said:


> Tonnage/displacement is a 'proxy' measure, the real measure is the role and capabilities. As roles and capabilities are less discernible and easily morphable for most naval vessels, for the sake of 'neutrality' many less aware commentators use this proxy measure of tonnage/displacement, which has little to do with capability.



Clearly, role and capability have always been decisive factors. Thus e.g. in WW2 you see frigates/DE's being developed as follow ons to corvettes, and these are about in the same rough displacement category, but fullfill different roles and bring different capabilities to the fleet. Incidentally, tonnage is used by e.g. Forecasting International and journals like Armada International. This is logical in the sense that greater capabilities and endurance tend to lead to bigger ships.

Also, don't forget politics: if your aim is to posture to external foes, a frigate may well be labelled a destroyer. However, when building new ships in austere times, a destroyer may well be labelled frigate.



Neptune said:


> That's also true. Whose classification is that ?



Armada International, iirc. There used to be something along these lines from Forcasting International as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Penguin

Penguin said:


> Corvette start around 850 ton (really FAC on steroids). The 2000-3000 ton bracket is more appropriatel considered 'light frigate' . Frigates have tended to be 3000-4500 but in recent years the upper bracket has shifted to about 6,500 ton.



Singaporean Victory class corvette
Displacement:	595 t (586 long tons; 656 short tons)

Thai Ratanakosin class
Displacement:	840 tons (normal), 960 tons (full load)

Saudi Badr class
Displacement:	1038 tons

South Korea Donghae-class corvette
Displacement:	1,076 tonnes (1,059 long tons; 1,186 short tons)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## eastwatch

Penguin said:


> Singaporean Victory class corvette
> Displacement:	595 t (586 long tons; 656 short tons)
> 
> Thai Ratanakosin class
> Displacement:	840 tons (normal), 960 tons (full load)
> 
> Saudi Badr class
> Displacement:	1038 tons
> 
> South Korea Donghae-class corvette
> Displacement:	1,076 tonnes (1,059 long tons; 1,186 short tons)



------------ and the type 056 Corvett displacement is 1300ton when it is 100m long. For our 110m long Corvette the displacment may be somewhere near 1400 DWT, I guess.


----------



## Anubis

Loki said:


> What that?



I just found it on the map.That's weird.
It's approximately 14.8m long,wingspan 13.9m.What kind of plane do you think it is??


----------



## Neptune

Penguin said:


> Clearly, role and capability have always been decisive factors. Thus e.g. in WW2 you see frigates/DE's being developed as follow ons to corvettes, and these are about in the same rough displacement category, but fullfill different roles and bring different capabilities to the fleet. Incidentally, tonnage is used by e.g. Forecasting International and journals like Armada International. This is logical in the sense that greater capabilities and endurance tend to lead to bigger ships.
> 
> Also, don't forget politics: if your aim is to posture to external foes, a frigate may well be labelled a destroyer. However, when building new ships in austere times, a destroyer may well be labelled frigate.
> 
> 
> 
> Armada International, iirc. There used to be something along these lines from Forcasting International as well.



i see, so whic countries are depended on Armada Int. Tonnage dis. ?


----------



## eastwatch

RiasatKhan said:


> I just found it on the map.That's weird.
> It's approximately 14.8m long,wingspan 13.9m.What kind of plane do you think it is??




Hope, this is not in one of the weak countries like Bangladesh. If it is not, then it may be an American DRONE plane.


----------



## Anubis

eastwatch said:


> Hope, this is not in one of the weak countries like Bangladesh. If it is not, then it may be an American DRONE plane.



It is beside Hazi Malek Matabbor Shikkhaloy and Brac Bank ATM.....seems like Bangladesh to me! It's Purbachal road.....the size of the plane is slightly bigger than a MQ1 Predator....But that's a bit of an odd place to keep a 'drone' the path around the field leads directly to the main road.It apperently has a cocpit and two engines below the wing @kobiraaz bhai could you get some info on this weird plane in the middle of nowhere for us??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zabaniyah

RiasatKhan said:


> I just found it on the map.That's weird.
> It's approximately 14.8m long,wingspan 13.9m.What kind of plane do you think it is??



Why do you think I posted it on the Navy section? 

Many people are assuming that it is a Dornier. Rumors are circulating that they have already arrived.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## hurt

animelive said:


> no idea why China is going for those though. It works for countries like us but India, Turkey and countries like that uses corvette weighing 3k+ tons.
> 
> Btw ours ones are having hangars too, so its gonna weigh more and be longer




Chinese coastline 2 times longer than india,we need enough units to Control china east sea and china south sea.
There are about 1000+ navy ships around of china,half of them belong Non-friendly countries ,like US,Japan and vietnam.
We need keep a big navy and we have 100+ Type 037 class Series need to replace.No Country have enough money to replace them by bigger ships. It big enough to patrol china south sea and powerful than fast attract vessel ,opv and gun boat. We can complete all of 40 type 056 before end of 2015,we cant do same thing with a 3000ton one.
So a cheaper and powerful 056 is our best choose.

40 type 056 can effective control the surrounding waters ,and free our main fleet from patrols.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## eastwatch

The link below shows another gorgeous picture of type 056 Corvette with a Heli and its specifications including armaments. Please click the link and enjoy the picture.

Type 056 Jiangdao Class Corvette China Chinese Navy PLAN Guided Missile Light Frigate Bengbu CSSC China State Shipbuilding Corporation datasheet pictures photos video specifications

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hurt

eastwatch said:


> The link below shows another gorgeous picture of type 056 Corvette with a Heli and its specifications including armaments. Please click the link and enjoy the picture.
> 
> Type 056 Jiangdao Class Corvette China Chinese Navy PLAN Guided Missile Light Frigate Bengbu CSSC China State Shipbuilding Corporation datasheet pictures photos video specifications

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TopCat

USS Cutter took part in the rescue of fishermen who were killed by pirates.. I saw Cutter in that mission in the tv. Anybody else saw that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

Neptune said:


> i see, so whic countries are depended on Armada Int. Tonnage dis. ?



Come again? I didn't get your question.


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Loki said:


> What that?



Where is it?


----------



## Uhuhu

why there is no thread for Bangladesh armed forces pictures?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PlanetSoldier

UKBengali said:


> Absolutely brilliant modification. BD really knows how to squeeze as much as possible into a hundred million dollar ship.
> 
> I guess one of the helicopters will be for anti-submarine/ship warfare and the other could be used as search and rescue



I believe both will have ASW, search & rescue and combat capabilities.


----------



## Zabaniyah

PlanetSoldier said:


> Where is it?



The red circle.


----------



## Penguin

Search for "Malek Matabbor Road" from that pic in GE: it is Malek Matabbor Road, NamaPara, Dhaka 1229, Bangladesh. Lattitude 23.832292592° x Longitude 90.435324805° 

http://maps.google.nl/maps?q=namapa...Para,+Badda,+Dhaka,+Bangladesh&gl=nl&t=m&z=14

On closer examination via GE, I would say it is an Britten Norman BN2 Islander. See attached view from approx 44m above ground. 

The Islander is 35 ft 8 in (10.86 m) long and has a wingspan of 49 ft (14.94 m)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Britten-Norman_Islander

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Loki said:


> The red circle.



No no..I mean where is this location Malek Matabbar road in Dhaka...never heard of it?


----------



## Penguin

PlanetSoldier said:


> No no..I mean where is this location Malek Matabbar road in Dhaka...never heard of it?



namapara dhaka bangladesh - Google Maps

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

On second thought, it may actually be the Dornier 228 (its wing shape is quite distinctive and BN is an operator of it, as opposed to the Islander/Defender)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Neptune

Penguin said:


> Come again? I didn't get your question.



I mean how many countries does obey to Armada Inc.'s classifications? And how many countries does obey to NSC (nato shipping centre) when it comes to ship classification ? 

(example: 1800t is a Destroyer in Iran, while 2300t is a Corvette in Turkey)


----------



## Penguin

Neptune said:


> I mean how many countries does obey to Armada Inc.'s classifications? And how many countries does obey to NSC (nato shipping centre) when it comes to ship classification ?
> 
> (example: 1800t is a Destroyer in Iran, while 2300t is a Corvette in Turkey)



It is not whether countries obey one classification or another. I've given 2 classification ref's that stem from within the professional defence analysis community. I've looked at the NSC website and haven't found any warship classification scene: if available online please point out link/url.

The Iran example actually is example of (acidental or intentional) incorrect pick up of a USN term Destroyer Escort, which is equivalent to RN term Frigate, which is what the Vosper mk 5/SAAM/Alvand were first called (they actually had DE ## as their painted hull pennent number).

Milgem / Ada class is actually a light frigate, as is exemplified by the reference to the slightly heavier armed TF-100 class as frigate. TF-100 will feature a slightly larger hull and will be equipped with an 8-cekk Mk.41 VLS along with other systems for improved multi-role combat capabilities. Much like the 2,500t Indian P-28 ASW corvettes (Kamorta-class), but more general purpose in role.

The Dutch Doorman class / M-frigate is 2,800 tons standard; 3,320 tons full load. It replaced the older but larger Kortenaer class / S-frigate (Displacement:	3,600 t standard, 3,900 t full load). Yet, definitely a frigate. Which in turn had replaced the Van Speijk class frigates which displaced only 2,200 tons standard, 2,850 tons full load (and still serve Indonesia). Van Speijks replaced some of the Holland and Friesland class destroyers, respectively 2,185 t standard / 2,642 t full load and 2,497t standard/3,070 t full load. 

The Tromp class AAW/Command frigate displaced 3,724 t standard, (4,377 t) full load and the Kortenaer based Heemskerck class / AAW L-frigate of 3000 tons standard / 3,750 tons full load) were replaced by the 6,050 t (full load) Zeven Provincien class AAW/Command 'frigate'.

Capability + Role > size > classification

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Neptune

Penguin said:


> It is not whether countries obey one classification or another. I've given 2 classification ref's that stem from within the professional defence analysis community. I've looked at the NSC website and haven't found any warship classification scene: if available online please point out link/url.
> 
> The Iran example actually is example of (acidental or intentional) incorrect pick up of a USN term Destroyer Escort, which is equivalent to RN term Frigate, which is what the Vosper mk 5/SAAM/Alvand were first called (they actually had DE ## as their painted hull pennent number).
> 
> Milgem / Ada class is actually a light frigate, as is exemplified by the reference to the slightly heavier armed TF-100 class as frigate. TF-100 will feature a slightly larger hull and will be equipped with an 8-cekk Mk.41 VLS along with other systems for improved multi-role combat capabilities. Much like the 2,500t Indian P-28 ASW corvettes (Kamorta-class), but more general purpose in role.
> 
> The Dutch Doorman class / M-frigate is 2,800 tons standard; 3,320 tons full load. It replaced the older but larger Kortenaer class / S-frigate (Displacement:	3,600 t standard, 3,900 t full load). Yet, definitely a frigate. Which in turn had replaced the Van Speijk class frigates which displaced only 2,200 tons standard, 2,850 tons full load (and still serve Indonesia). Van Speijks replaced some of the Holland and Friesland class destroyers, respectively 2,185 t standard / 2,642 t full load  and 2,497t standard/3,070 t full load.
> 
> The Tromp class AAW/Command frigate displaced 3,724 t standard, (4,377 t) full load and the Kortenaer based Heemskerck class / AAW L-frigate of 3000 tons standard / 3,750 tons full load) were replaced by the 6,050 t (full load) Zeven Provincien class AAW/Command 'frigate'.
> 
> Capability + Role > size > classification



thanks. I'm looking on to it now. I'll post you the url as soon as I find it


----------



## BDforever

*Bangladesh Navy commando *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Penguin

Neptune said:


> thanks. I'm looking on to it now. I'll post you the url as soon as I find it



Appreciated!


----------



## DURJOY

BNS PADMA, BNs' 1st home made patrol craft.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## eastwatch

DURJOY said:


> BNS PADMA, BNs' 1st home made patrol craft.




Oh!! It looks so great! The AMI report says BD will build another 25 units of this boat. Not only this, AMI also says the country is also to produce 2 stealth Corvettes, 110m long type 056 with two Helipads, with Chinese technical collaboration. So, a Destroyer is not far away to be built in our own shipyard, albeit, with Chinese help.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gyp 111

Bangladesh Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## M.H.J.

Loki said:


> What that?



Take a look bro ... 




(credit: Shadman Al Samee )
...no wonder why "uthorities keep dummies at airports"...





[ Anyway, Posting after a long time,,,how are you all???!! ] 
- MHJ ...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zabaniyah

Oooohhh....that was some trollin'!


----------



## M.H.J.

BDforever said:


> Hello @M.H.J. after long time, how are you bro ?



Alhamdulillah ... 

How are you ?


----------



## Gyp 111

Alhamdulillah valo asi, apni kemon asen? 


M.H.J. said:


> [ Anyway, Posting after a long time,,,how are you all???!! ]


----------



## Anubis

Got trolled by the Navy!


----------



## Gyp 111

Naval commandos basic parachutist training

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## animelive

If the Chinese are interested in selling their Type 1130 CIWS then we should totally go for it. This baby looks pretty darn good 
also has 11 barrel unlike our type 730 which has 7 barrels. The rate of fire is pretty good too.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## monitor

*DRDO of india has loaned a complete HUMSA-NG shipborne sonar suite on a no-cost no commitment basis to the Bangladesh Navy for evaluations.*


----------



## BDforever

monitor said:


> *DRDO of india has loaned a complete HUMSA-NG shipborne sonar suite on a no-cost no commitment basis to the Bangladesh Navy for evaluations.*



what is the source ?


----------



## mb444

Have BAL gone crazy.... Why would we buy from a potential direct aggressor and a continuous covert aggressor against Bangladesh. Send this crap back if true...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zabaniyah

animelive said:


> If the Chinese are interested in selling their Type 1130 CIWS then we should totally go for it. This baby looks pretty darn good
> also has 11 barrel unlike our type 730 which has 7 barrels. The rate of fire is pretty good too.



This weapon is comparable to Phalanx CIWS. 

It is badass:





Should see it especially at night  

Sounds like a freaking chainsaw

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Training going on BNS SURMA
2nd home made COASTAL PATROL CRAFT 

source: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...44035493.95714.426512500742424&type=1&theater

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## asad71

monitor said:


> *DRDO of india has loaned a complete HUMSA-NG shipborne sonar suite on a no-cost no commitment basis to the Bangladesh Navy for evaluations.*




Haven't heard this. Any source please?


----------



## monitor

BDforever said:


> what is the source ?





asad71 said:


> Haven't heard this. Any source please?




trisul blogspot

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Penguin

animelive said:


> If the Chinese are interested in selling their Type 1130 CIWS then we should totally go for it. This baby looks pretty darn good
> also has 11 barrel unlike our type 730 which has 7 barrels. The rate of fire is pretty good too.



Your Type 730?! On which ship, that is?


----------



## animelive

Penguin said:


> Your Type 730?! On which ship, that is?



The ones we are using i meant. The current corvettes and the procured frigates are supposedly armed with them


----------



## Gyp 111

Bangladesh Navy SWADS

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BDforever

Type 035B (Ming class) submarine: Type 035B First batch of 4 completed between 2000 through 2003, and additional order followed sometimes later. Conning tower and certain portion of hull was redesigned, with new structure similar to that of Type 039 submarine. This type is capable of launching land attack cruise missile from torpedo tubes.

*Design*
Fitted with an improved fire-control system. The acoustic ignature has been significantly reduced by the covering the hull with noise-absorbing black damping tiles and redesigning the flooding ports. Additionally, the Type 035B is about 2 metres longer than the previous boats to its machinery space.

*Weapons*
Has eight 533mm torpedo tubes (6 bow, 2 stern), and carries a total of 18 torpedoes in tubes and storage racks. Alternatively the submarine can carry 32 mines in its tubes. The Yu-4 (SAET-60) is a passive homing torpedo designed to attack surface targets up to 15km at a speed of 40 knots. The high-explosive warhead weights 400kg. The Yu-1 is a Chinese copy of the Russian Type 53-51, which was designed to attack surface targets with a maximum range of 9.2km at a speed of 39 knots, or 3.7km at 51 knots. The high-explosive warhead weights 400kg.
*Electronic Equipments*
The Type 035B is equipped with a Sintra DUUX 5 low-frequency passive ranging and interception. The submarine has an I-band surface search radar (NATO code-name: Snoop Tray). Countermeasures include electronic support measures (ESM), radar warning receiver and direction-finder. The Type 035B variant is also fitted with the Chinese indigenous combat data system.


** 2 Type035B subs will Join in BN fleet by 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eastwatch

BDforever said:


> Type 035B (Ming class) submarine: Type 035B First batch of 4 completed between 2000 through 2003, and additional order followed sometimes later. Conning tower and certain portion of hull was redesigned, with new structure similar to that of Type 039 submarine. This type is capable of launching land attack cruise missile from torpedo tubes.
> 
> ** 2 Type035B subs will Join in BN fleet by 2016.



What designation for type 035B? Is it Ming, Song or Yuan?


----------



## BDforever

eastwatch said:


> What designation for type 03B? Is it Ming, Song or Yuan?



did you seriously read my post ?  ...


----------



## bigbossman

Bangladesh Navy Special Force SWADS (Logo)




Bangladesh Navy Special Force SWADS




Bangladesh Navy Special Force

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

bigbossman said:


> Bangladesh Navy Special Force SWADS (Logo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bangladesh Navy Special Force SWADS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bangladesh Navy Special Force




Naval commando is different wing of BN, seperate from SWADS, BN has two special forces, Naval Commando and SWADS.


----------



## Invincible_at_Sea

BDforever said:


> Naval commando is different wing of BN, seperate from SWADS, BN has two special forces, Naval Commando and SWADS.



You are not correct dear. Naval commandos are trained under SWADS and SWADS is the commando wing of BN.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DURJOY

BNS Shaheed ruhul amin (Island class OPV)






40 mm main gun of Island class OPV.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DURJOY

BN-SWADS

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bamboo Castle



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bamboo Castle

*BNS Durjoy:*





















Coast Guard:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bamboo Castle

*Bangladesh Navy Exercise "Sea Thunder 2013"*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## eastwatch

Bangladesh Navy Exercise "Sea Thunder 2013", held for 16 days that ended on 23 January, 2013. For the first time in history, BN successfully launched an automated missile into the Bay of Bengal on the final day of its 16-day annual sea exercise yesterday.

A total of 57 small and large ships of Bangladesh Navy including frigates, corvettes, offshore patrol vessels (OPV), minesweepers, patrol boats, gun boats, torpedo boats, and the newly inducted maritime helicopter participated in the drill.

Bangladesh Navy Exercise Sea Thunder 2013 - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

China Central Television reported yesterday the official retirement of FFGs 535 & 536&#65306;











Both are said to be on their way to BD&#12290;

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Lone

cirr said:


> China Central Television reported yesterday the official retirement of FFGs 535 & 536&#65306;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both are said to be on their way to BD&#12290;


That's some good news. Specs?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

cirr said:


> China Central Television reported yesterday the official retirement of FFGs 535 & 536&#65306;
> 
> Both are said to be on their way to BD&#12290;



possible, in June, 2 Type 053H2 Jianghu-III Class suppose to be come and join BN fleet.To be modified and armed with 1 AK&#8211;176M main gun, 2x Type 730B CIWS, 1×8 FM-90N SAM launcher, 2×4 C-803 SSM launchers, 2× 3 torpedo launchers, 2×6 asw anti-submarine rockets & ASW Harbin Z-9E on board.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## eastwatch

A little elaborate specification of type 053H2 missile frigate:

*Weapons*

The Type 053H2 was the first major surface combatant to be equipped with the YJ-8 (C-801, NATO reporting name: CSS-N-4 Sardine) sea-skimming anti-ship missile. The frigate has eight box-shape launchers (in four groups, each with 2 launchers) installed in the mid-ship position. 

The missile uses active radar homing and is powered by a solid rocket engine with a solid rocket booster. The missile has a range of 40km and approaches the target in sea skimming mode at a speed of Mach 0.9. The 165kg shaped charge warhead has time delayed impact proximity fuses.

The first hull Huangshi (535) has received a modernization refit to be equipped with eight YJ-8A missile (in two groups, each with four launchers).

The frigate's main guns installed on the bow and stern deck are the Type 79A dual-100mm/56-calibre gun, which fires 15kg rounds at a rate of 18 rounds/min. The range of the gun is more than 22km against surface targets. Four Type 76 dual-37 mm/63-calibre AAA guns fire shells at a rate of 400 rounds/min to a range of 9.4km for airborne targets.

Two Type 81 5-tubed 250mm multiple ASW rocket launchers were installed on the bow deck with 30 rockets. For depth charges (DC), the ship was fitted with four Type 64 DC projectors and two DC racks at the stern.

*Electronic Systems*

The Type 053H2 has a Type 354 &#8216;Eye Shield&#8217; (I-band) 2D air/surface search radar, a Type 352 &#8216;Square Tie&#8217; (E/F-band) fire-control radar for surface search and SSM targeting, a Type 341 (I-band) fire-control radar for 100mm gun targeting, a Type 343 fire-control radar (I-band) for AAA targeting, and two sets of the Type 752 or Racal Decca RM-1226 navigation radar.

The electronic warfare suite include a RWD-8 'Jug Pair' intercept, a Type 923-I radar warning receiver, Type 651A IFF, and two U.S. Mk-36 SRBOC 6-barrel chaff/decoy rocket launchers (some hulls).

The vessel has a SJD-5 medium-frequency hull-mounted sonar installed for active search and attack, a SJC-1B reconnaissance sonar, and a SJX-4 communications sonar.

*Propulsions*

The frigate is powered by two 12E390VA diesels rated at 16,000hp (17.6kW). Two shafts drive propellers. The propulsion system provides a maximum speed of 26.5 knots.

*Specifications*

Displacement: (Full load) 1,960t
Dimensions: Length 103.2m; Beam 11.3m, Draft 3.19m
Speed: 26.5 knots
Crew: 190~200

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UKBengali

BDforever said:


> possible, in June, 2 Type 053H2 Jianghu-III Class suppose to be come and join BN fleet.To be modified and armed with 1 AK&#8211;176M main gun, 2x Type 730B CIWS, 1×8 FM-90N SAM launcher, 2×4 C-803 SSM launchers, 2× 3 torpedo launchers, 2×6 asw anti-submarine rockets & ASW Harbin Z-9E on board.



Basically the same level of capability of the Pakistani F-22P

Hopefully in the next five years, BD will place orders for the new Chinese Navy frigate that comes equipped with 32 VLS medium-range SAMs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

eastwatch said:


> A little elaborate specification of type 053H2 missile frigate:
> 
> *Weapons*
> 
> The Type 053H2 was the first major surface combatant to be equipped with the YJ-8 (C-801, NATO reporting name: CSS-N-4 Sardine) sea-skimming anti-ship missile. The frigate has eight box-shape launchers (in four groups, each with 2 launchers) installed in the mid-ship position.
> 
> The missile uses active radar homing and is powered by a solid rocket engine with a solid rocket booster. The missile has a range of 40km and approaches the target in sea skimming mode at a speed of Mach 0.9. The 165kg shaped charge warhead has time delayed impact proximity fuses.
> 
> The first hull Huangshi (535) has received a modernization refit to be equipped with eight YJ-8A missile (in two groups, each with four launchers).
> 
> The frigate's main guns installed on the bow and stern deck are the Type 79A dual-100mm/56-calibre gun, which fires 15kg rounds at a rate of 18 rounds/min. The range of the gun is more than 22km against surface targets. Four Type 76 dual-37 mm/63-calibre AAA guns fire shells at a rate of 400 rounds/min to a range of 9.4km for airborne targets.
> 
> Two Type 81 5-tubed 250mm multiple ASW rocket launchers were installed on the bow deck with 30 rockets. For depth charges (DC), the ship was fitted with four Type 64 DC projectors and two DC racks at the stern.
> 
> *Electronic Systems*
> 
> The Type 053H2 has a Type 354 &#8216;Eye Shield&#8217; (I-band) 2D air/surface search radar, a Type 352 &#8216;Square Tie&#8217; (E/F-band) fire-control radar for surface search and SSM targeting, a Type 341 (I-band) fire-control radar for 100mm gun targeting, a Type 343 fire-control radar (I-band) for AAA targeting, and two sets of the Type 752 or Racal Decca RM-1226 navigation radar.
> 
> The electronic warfare suite include a RWD-8 'Jug Pair' intercept, a Type 923-I radar warning receiver, Type 651A IFF, and two U.S. Mk-36 SRBOC 6-barrel chaff/decoy rocket launchers (some hulls).
> 
> The vessel has a SJD-5 medium-frequency hull-mounted sonar installed for active search and attack, a SJC-1B reconnaissance sonar, and a SJX-4 communications sonar.
> 
> *Propulsions*
> 
> The frigate is powered by two 12E390VA diesels rated at 16,000hp (17.6kW). Two shafts drive propellers. The propulsion system provides a maximum speed of 26.5 knots.
> 
> *Specifications*
> 
> Displacement: (Full load) 1,960t
> Dimensions: Length 103.2m; Beam 11.3m, Draft 3.19m
> 
> Speed: 26.5 knots
> Crew: 190~200


type 053H2 has many versions- Jianghu I, Jianghu II, Jianghu III, thats probably Jianghu I specifications.


----------



## PlanetSoldier

cirr said:


> China Central Television reported yesterday the official retirement of FFGs 535 & 536&#65306;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both are said to be *on their way to BD*&#12290;



What does this mean...is it joining BN? If so, I think it requires refurbishment before joining.


----------



## Bamboo Castle

BDforever said:


> possible, in June, *2 Type 053H2 Jianghu-III Class suppose to be come and join BN fleet*.To be modified and armed with 1 AK&#8211;176M main gun, 2x Type 730B CIWS, 1×8 FM-90N SAM launcher, 2×4 C-803 SSM launchers, 2× 3 torpedo launchers, 2×6 asw anti-submarine rockets & ASW Harbin Z-9E on board.



Hi mate,

Do you have any source confirming your claim? Please share with us.

Thanks


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

We need some FAC for our Navy. And will China give us this model?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

abushaleh said:


> We need some FAC for our Navy. And will China give us this model?



Sure why wont they... its just a 200 ton FAC...


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Will be very useful on anit-ship mission. We should get some of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

Bamboo Castle said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Do you have any source confirming your claim? Please share with us.
> 
> Thanks



hello, we have been discussing this news about 1 year, here is one link http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangla...ianghu-iii-class-guided-missile-frigates.html , beside type 'type 53 H2 Jianghu-III frigate bangladesh' in google , you will get many links.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Varunastra

abushaleh said:


> Will be very useful on anit-ship mission. We should get some of them.



is it just me...or is there really a japanese flag on that ship?


----------



## Invincible_at_Sea

UDAYCAMPUS said:


> is it just me...or is there really a japanese flag on that ship?



That's a signal flag known as "Pennant One".

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Invincible_at_Sea

*Pennant One*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Invincible_at_Sea

*Here are few more*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Invincible_at_Sea

....................................................................................
Sorry guys for the inconvenience.
Dear Admin, would you please delete it for me?


----------



## Invincible_at_Sea

*Here are few more*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Invincible_at_Sea

This was my 100th post. I expected to be promoted to the rank of Captain. I am disappointed still finding myself a Lieutenant  

Can any body tell me what is the rule here to be promoted to the rank of captain?

ooh! it's the 101th post that did the trick. Thanks PDF

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BDforever

COMBAN said:


> This was my 100th post. I expected to be promoted to the rank of Captain. I am disappointed still finding myself a Lieutenant
> 
> Can any body tell me what is the rule here to be promoted to the rank of captain?
> 
> ooh! it's the 101th post that did the trick. Thanks PDF



congrats, hey bro , are you Bangladesh Navy officer ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## animelive

COMBAN said:


> *Here are few more*



could you explain the use of these flags?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Invincible_at_Sea

BDforever said:


> congrats, hey bro , are you Bangladesh Navy officer ?



Dear, I prefer not to disclose any of my personal info online.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

COMBAN said:


> Dear, I prefer not to disclose any of my personal info online.



ok cool but can you share any info regarding type041 sub, some sources say we are on discussion which is additional to type035B subs ?. If you can not , its ok


----------



## Invincible_at_Sea

animelive said:


> could you explain the use of these flags?



Some I can. 

Flag B+Z=Well done.

and some are I think classified. 

Details you can find on Allied Communication Publications Vol-01 (ACP-1). Which is an unclassified document used by both merchant marine and navy.



BDforever said:


> ok cool but can you share any info regarding type041 sub, some sources say we are on discussion which is additional to type035B subs ?. If you can not , its ok



Sorry, I am totally ignorant about this.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Invincible_at_Sea

For those who are interested on Flag Hoist Procedure.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PlanetSoldier

COMBAN said:


> Dear, I prefer not to disclose any of my personal info online.



ami amar nam nai  .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

*Otomat Mk 2 Block IV using By Bangladesh navy*
------------------------------------------------------------






Weight 770 kg with booster
Length 4.46 m
Diameter 0.4 m
Engine :Turbojet engine
Operational range: 250-300km
Speed:Mach 1.8
Guidance system: Inertial, GPS and active radar
Otomat Mk 2 Block IV is the latest version of otomat missile (ASM or SSM) Its upgraded with a new electronic set, partially derived from Marte Mk 2/S missile program. The TG-2 (data-link for helicopters) is abolished, because the ship (which has this missile) is capable to guide the missile directly (as happened with ERATO) with information given by external platform with OTH engagements. The missile is capable of re-attack, 3-D mission planning, coordinate attacks, capability to operate in littoral theaters, and attack with terminal evasive maneuvers. GPS is added and so the weapon can attack also land targets.
Otomate has Mid Course update capability with low altitude flying of 2 m.which helps it to stay safe from Radar with CIWS means Close-in weapon system and can beat Stealth.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## eastwatch

Bangladesh Defence

Khulna Shipyard signs a contract for five IPV and seven guided-missile corvettes with CSOC 
By Prasun K. Sengupta 

Bangladeshs state-owned Khulna Shipyard recently signed a contract with Chinas Shanghai-based Hudong Zhonghua Shipyard and the China Shipbuilding & Offshore International Ltd (CSOC) for licence-building five inshore patrol vessels (IPV) and seven guided-missile corvettes. While the IPVs are based on the 80-tonne Huang Pu-class vessel, the guided-missile corvettes, to be built to a brand-new design, will each have a displacement of 260 tonnes, length of 46 metres, beamwidth of 7.4 metres, and have a top speed of 30 Knots. 

While the CSOC will supply the first two guided-missile corvettes off-the-shelf, the remaining five will be licence-built by Khulna Shipyard. Each such vessel will be armed with up to four CPMIEC-built C-802A anti-ship cruise missiles. The IPVs will each have a length of 27.5 metres, beamwidth of 5.5 metres, and a maximum speed of 18 Knots. On-board armaments will comprise twin 14.5mm machine guns. For navigational purposes, one I-band Type 347G mast-mounted radar will be installed on each IPV. The combat information centre (CIC) for the FFGs and guided-missile corvettes will be supplied by CETC International.

It may be recalled that Dhaka had announced an ambitious force modernisation plan in February 2009 for its armed forces, which included the procurement of anti-armour guided-missiles and anti-ship cruise missiles, up to four medium-range maritime patrol aircraft, two guided-missile frigates (FFG), a regiment of NORINCO-built Type 96G main battle tanks, and two CATIC-supplied Z-9C shipborne helicopters. 

Subsequently, Bangladeshs Parliamentary Standing Committee in June 2009 agreed in principle to approve a 10-year force modernisation programme (known as the deterrent force and to be fully realised by 2021), under which the Bangladesh Navy would acquire two stealthy FFGs, seven guided-missile corvettes, three large OPVs equipped with helicopter decks, 12 maritime patrol craft, one diesel-electric submarine, two landing craft (utility), two hydrographic survey ships, one salvage vessel, five coastal IPVs, and new-generation anti-ship cruise missiles (Otomat Mk2 Block 4 from MBDA and C-802A from CPMIEC) and short-range air-defence systems (FN-90N) for installation on board the Navys existing FFGs  BNS Osman and BNS Bangabandhu. 

The Bangladesh Navy in future is expected to replace its three existing ex-Royal Navy frigates (BNS Abu Bakar, BNS Ali Haider and BNS Umar Farooq) with three new-generation FFGs to be provided by CSOC. Each such FFG will have a displacement of 1,500 tonnes, length of 97 metres, beamwidth of 10.90 metres, and a maximum speed of 30 Knots. The FFG will also be able to accommodate a medium-twin shipborne helicopter like the Z-9C, and will be armed with a 76mm main gun, up to 30 vertically-launched 35km-range air-defence missiles, twin triple-torpedo launch tubes, and four C-802A anti-ship cruise-missiles. It is believed that the Pakistan Navy too has evinced interest in acquiring three such stealthy FFGs, with contract negotiations with CSOC now reported to be in progress. 

Meanwhile, the Pakistan Navys Vice Admiral Tanveer Faiz Ahmed on March 1 laid the keel of the first of two Type 022 Hobei-class fast attack craft FACs on order at Chinas Xinggang Shipyard in Tianjin. The Type 022 Hobei-class catamarans, which have been mass-produced since 2002 by up to four Chinese shipyards (Xinggang Shipyard in Tianjin, Quixin and Jiangnan shipyards in Shanghai, Huangpu Shipyard in Guangzhou, and at Dalian Shipyard), were jointly designed by Australia-based AMD Marine Consulting and Guangzhou-based Sea Bus International. 

The vessels, capable of attaining a top speed of 38 Knots, feature a wave-piercing catamaran hull design known as small waterplane area twin hull (SWATH), which becomes very stable even on choppy seas. The bulk of the displacement necessary to keep the catamaran afloat is located beneath the waves, where it is less affected by wave action, as wave excitation drops exponentially with depth.

The Type 022 Hobei-class catamaran has a full-load displacement of 224 tonnes, length of 42.6 metres, beamwidth of 12.2 metres, draught of 1.5 metres, and a crew complement of 12. The propulsion system comprises twin diesel engines each rated at 6,865hp (5,119kW) and driving four KAMEWA waterjet propulsors. The armaments package comprises four CPMIEC-built YJ-83 (C-802A) anti-ship cruise missiles (ASCM) housed in two large stern-mounted missile launchers, one bridge-mounted FLS-1 surface-to-air missile launcher along with 12 QW-2 missiles, and one KBP-designed AO-18 six-barrel 30mm gun.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BDforever

eastwatch said:


> Bangladesh Defence
> 
> Khulna Shipyard signs a contract for five IPV and seven guided-missile corvettes with CSOC
> By Prasun K. Sengupta
> 
> Bangladesh&#8217;s state-owned Khulna Shipyard recently signed a contract with China&#8217;s Shanghai-based Hudong Zhonghua Shipyard and the China Shipbuilding & Offshore International Ltd (CSOC) for licence-building five inshore patrol vessels (IPV) and seven guided-missile corvettes. While the IPVs are based on the 80-tonne Huang Pu-class vessel, the guided-missile corvettes, to be built to a brand-new design, will each have a displacement of 260 tonnes, length of 46 metres, beamwidth of 7.4 metres, and have a top speed of 30 Knots.


 I am confused .. 260 ton corvette ! ! it is more like Fast attack craft not corvette , info is not correct. the 260 fast attack craft (not corvette) project can be like this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Houbei-class_missile_boat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shinigami

this might sound like a stupid question, but can someone tell my why BD needs a navy? i see no threat to it from the bay of bengal


----------



## eastwatch

Shinigami said:


> this might sound like a stupid question, but can someone tell my why BD needs a navy? i see no threat to it from the bay of bengal



Do not you have a shame to ask such a silly question about our navy in a defense forum? Can I now ask you why India needs a Navy at all in the Indian Ocean when Chinese troops have entered 19 km inside Ladakh of India, have captured thousands of sq.km. of Indian territory, are picnicking there and poking fun at the super pawa Indian army?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shinigami

eastwatch said:


> Can I ask you why India needs a Navy in the Indian Ocean when Chinese troops have entered 19 km inside Ladakh of India and have captured thousands of sq.km. of Indian territory?



off the top of my head..
1. patrol the seas from straits of mallaca to persian gulf.
2. fight piracy
3. project power and guarantee security to merchant ships.
4. protect oil assets in SCS

by the way, chinese dint captured thousands of sq.km. of Indian territory  they intruded 10km into ladhak and set up a campsite. provocative, but not threatening in an actual sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bagh

BDforever said:


> I am confused .. 260 ton corvette ! ! it is more like Fast attack craft not corvette , info is not correct. the 260 fast attack craft (not corvette) project can be like this Houbei-class missile boat - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



I also have the same question. They are not corvettes rather are FAC's of the same class as the Type 022 missile boats. Anyway if we can produce them locally under TOT then it will be a significant boost. Although I suspect this FAC's will again come up with C-704's rather than C-802's. We expected the two new OPV's to be equiped with C-802's but they came with C-704's. We need a navy which will have many small ships with leathal capabilities. I guess we should equip our 80 ton IPV's with C-704's and mass produce them. We need a navy which will have many small vessels with leathal capabilities. That's the most economic way to build a navy to counter neighbouring navies with large ships. Just like the way, NK and Iran has developed their navies. One more thing you got any clue about the operational range of this 80 ton and 280 ton boats are likely to have?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

Banglar Bagh said:


> I also have the same question. They are not corvettes rather are FAC's of the same class as the Type 022 missile boats. Anyway if we can produce them locally under TOT then it will be a significant boost. Although I suspect this FAC's will again come up with C-704's rather than C-802's. We expected the two new OPV's to be equiped with C-802's but they came with C-704's. We need a navy which will have many small ships with leathal capabilities. I guess we should equip our 80 ton IPV's with C-704's and mass produce them. We need a navy which will have many small vessels with leathal capabilities. That's the most economic way to build a navy to counter neighbouring navies with large ships. Just like the way, NK and Iran has developed their navies. One more thing you got any clue about the operational range of this 80 ton and 280 ton boats are likely to have?



we have license of c802A to produce ourselves, so probably they will be refitted with c802A.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Shinigami said:


> this might sound like a stupid question, but can someone tell my why BD needs a navy? i see no threat to it from the bay of bengal



what did you expect ? 



btw we have pirate problem more than you do, last month around 30 fisherman killed by pirates.


----------



## Zarvan

BDforever said:


> what did you expect ?
> 
> 
> 
> btw we have pirate problem more than you do, last month around 30 fisherman killed by pirates.


How many frigates and Corvettes and Submarines you expect to have by 2030

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Zarvan said:


> How many frigates and Corvettes and Submarines you expect to have by 2030



do not know about 2030, know about 2020.

by 2020.

11 frigates (active) 2 frigates (reserve)
8-10 corvette
4 submarines.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rokto14

BDforever said:


> do not know about 2030, know about 2020.
> 
> by 2020.
> 
> 11 frigates (active) 2 frigates (reserve)
> 8-10 corvette
> 4 submarines.


4 subamrines in the matter of 7 years???? you kidding me bro???


----------



## BDforever

Rokto14 said:


> 4 subamrines in the matter of 7 years???? you kidding me bro???



2 subs will join by 2016, later 2 more

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eastwatch

????? ?????????? ??????? ??????? ????? ????? ????????? ???? ????????? ????? ???

&#2454;&#2497;&#2482;&#2472;&#2494; &#2486;&#2495;&#2474;&#2439;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2495;&#2468; &#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2489;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2482;
&#2472;&#2494;&#2459;&#2495;&#2478; &#2441;&#2482; &#2438;&#2482;&#2478;

&#2454;&#2497;&#2482;&#2472;&#2494; &#2486;&#2495;&#2474;&#2439;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472; &#2539;&#2463;&#2495; &#2478;&#2494;&#2461;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527;&#2463;&#2495; &#2438;&#2455;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2489;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439;&#2488; &#2447;&#2465;&#2478;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2482; &#2447;&#2478; &#2475;&#2480;&#2495;&#2470; &#2489;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2476;-&#2447;&#2472;&#2465;&#2495;&#2488;&#2495;, &#2474;&#2495;&#2447;&#2488;&#2488;&#2495;-&#2447;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2474;&#2503;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2482; &#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2475;&#2463;&#2463;&#2495; &#2438;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2454;&#2497;&#2482;&#2472;&#2494; &#2486;&#2495;&#2474;&#2439;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2465;-&#2447;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2453; &#2453;&#2478;&#2507;&#2465;&#2480; &#2438;&#2480; &#2439;&#2441; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2503;&#2470; &#2447;&#2472;&#2465;&#2495;&#2439;&#2441;, &#2447;&#2447;&#2475;&#2465;&#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2441;&#2488;&#2495;, &#2474;&#2495;&#2447;&#2488;&#2488;&#2495;&#2404; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2454;&#2497;&#2482;&#2472;&#2494; &#2447;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2453;&#2478;&#2507;&#2465;&#2480; &#2453;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2495;&#2434; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2486;&#2495;&#2474;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2465;&#2488;&#2489; &#2442;&#2480;&#2509;&#2471;&#2509;&#2476;&#2468;&#2472; &#2488;&#2494;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;-&#2476;&#2503;&#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2455;&#2467;&#2451; &#2441;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;

&#2454;&#2497;&#2482;&#2472;&#2494; &#2486;&#2495;&#2474;&#2439;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2495;&#2468; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2447;&#2488; &#2474;&#2470;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494; &#2455;&#2468; &#2536;&#2538; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2486;&#2503;&#2454; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494; &#2454;&#2497;&#2482;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527; &#2472;&#2508;&#2456;&#2494;&#2463;&#2495; &#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2497;&#2478;&#2495;&#2480; &#2447; &#2438;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2486;&#2472;&#2495;&#2434; &#2451; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2489;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2455;&#2468;&#2476;&#2459;&#2480; &#2542; &#2437;&#2453;&#2509;&#2463;&#2507;&#2476;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2465;&#2494;. &#2470;&#2495;&#2474;&#2497; &#2478;&#2472;&#2495; &#2448; &#2474;&#2503;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2482; &#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2475;&#2463;&#2495; &#2438;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2480;&#2498;&#2474;&#2488;&#2494; &#2472;&#2470;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2477;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404; 

&#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2496;&#2527; &#2536;&#2542;&#2542; &#2453;&#2507;&#2463;&#2495; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2489;&#2476;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2539;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2463;&#2507;&#2482; &#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2475;&#2463; &#2468;&#2504;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503; &#2454;&#2497;&#2482;&#2472;&#2494; &#2486;&#2495;&#2474;&#2439;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2465;&#2404; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2486;&#2503;&#2454; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494; &#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2535;-&#2447;&#2480; &#2539; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2474;&#2503;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2482; &#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2475;&#2463; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2507;&#2471;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2458;&#2494;&#2527;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2475;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503;&#2488;&#2472; &#2488;&#2507;&#2488;&#2494;&#2439;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2468;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2451; &#2458;&#2494;&#2527;&#2472;&#2494; &#2486;&#2495;&#2474; &#2476;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2465;&#2495;&#2434; &#2437;&#2475;&#2488;&#2507;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2455;&#2480;&#2495; &#2488;&#2489;&#2494;&#2527;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2496;&#2527; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2454;&#2497;&#2482;&#2472;&#2494; &#2486;&#2495;&#2474;&#2439;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2465;&#2439; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478; &#2447;&#2471;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2508;&#2480;&#2476; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2404; 

&#2539;&#2534;.&#2538; &#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2504;&#2480;&#2509;&#2456; &#2451; &#2541;.&#2539; &#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2477;&#2496;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494; &#2538;.&#2535; &#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2439; &#2537;&#2543; &#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2451; &#2536;&#2534; &#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2536;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2509;&#2476;&#2434;&#2488;&#2496; &#2453;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494;&#2451; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2437;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2495;&#2468; &#2476;&#2495;&#2474;&#2497;&#2482; &#2488;&#2434;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453; &#2472;&#2508;-&#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2451; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2480;&#2468; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2476;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2509;&#2476;&#2434;&#2488;&#2496; &#2453;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2535;&#2534; &#2453;&#2495;&#2482;&#2507;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2498;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2480; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2482;&#2503; &#2438;&#2456;&#2494;&#2468; &#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503; &#2535; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2537;&#2540;&#2536; &#2437;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476; &#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2538;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2478;&#2498;&#2482; &#2439;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;&#2495;&#2472; &#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494;&#2451; &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2463;&#2480; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2456;&#2467;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2527; &#2536;&#2537; &#2472;&#2463;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2478;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482; &#2476;&#2503;&#2455;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2472;&#2470;&#2496; &#2451; &#2488;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2524;&#2495; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2458;&#2482;&#2468;&#2495; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2439; &#2437;&#2476;&#2486;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2537;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2503;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2482; &#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2475;&#2463;&#2451; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2489;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2477;&#2476; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;

&#2458;&#2482;&#2468;&#2495; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2486;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2537;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2503;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2482; &#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2475;&#2463;&#2451; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2489;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2477;&#2476; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; 
&#2454;&#2497;&#2482;&#2472;&#2494; &#2486;&#2495;&#2474;&#2439;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2465; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2482;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2495;&#2434; &#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2475;&#2463; &#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2488;&#2503;&#2482;-&#2447;&#2482;&#2488;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495; &#2468;&#2504;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480;&#2451; &#2455;&#2508;&#2480;&#2476; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2439;&#2468;&#2507;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2467;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472; &#2447; &#2472;&#2508;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2463;&#2495; &#2439;&#2468;&#2507;&#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2453;&#2472;&#2477;&#2503;&#2472;&#2486;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482; &#2463;&#2494;&#2439;&#2474;, &#2453;&#2503;-&#2463;&#2494;&#2439;&#2474; &#2475;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495; &#2468;&#2504;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503;&#2451; &#2488;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2535;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2438;&#2439;&#2465;&#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2441;&#2463;&#2495;&#2488;&#2495;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2495;&#2486;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2535;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2503;-&#2463;&#2494;&#2439;&#2474; &#2475;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495; &#2468;&#2504;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2463;&#2495;&#2404; &#2479;&#2494; &#2477;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494; &#2451; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2478;&#2495;&#2468; &#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2472; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; 

&#2447;&#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494;&#2451; &#2476;&#2495;&#2438;&#2439;&#2465;&#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2441;&#2463;&#2495;&#2447;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2537;&#2542; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2472;&#2507; &#2536;&#2463;&#2495; &#2465;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2474;&#2497;&#2472;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2451; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2454;&#2497;&#2482;&#2472;&#2494; &#2486;&#2495;&#2474;&#2439;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2497; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2463;&#2495; &#2439;&#2468;&#2507;&#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2439; &#2438;&#2439;&#2447;&#2488;&#2451; &#2488;&#2472;&#2470; &#2482;&#2494;&#2477; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494;&#2451; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2463;&#2495; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2475;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472; &#2488;&#2507;&#2488;&#2494;&#2439;&#2463;&#2495; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2480;&#2507; &#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2463;&#2494;&#2488; &#2451; &#2482;&#2527;&#2503;&#2465;&#2488;-&#2447;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2496;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495;&#2488;&#2489; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2472;&#2508;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

BDforever said:


> do not know about 2030, know about 2020.
> 
> by 2020.
> 
> 11 frigates (active) 2 frigates (reserve)
> 8-10 corvette
> 4 submarines.




Finally BD will have a decent Navy.

Next decade we should focus on the air-force and then BD military will kick *** by 2030

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

Update: Tomorrow 2nd Patrol Vessel will be launched by Bangladesh Navy which has been built in Khulna Shipyard, later in this year 3 more patrol vessel will be launched.


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

BDforever said:


> Update: Tomorrow 2nd Patrol Vessel will be launched by Bangladesh Navy which has been built in Khulna Shipyard, later in this year 3 more patrol vessel will be launched.



Good but, any source bro?


----------



## Bamboo Castle

eastwatch said:


> ????? ?????????? ??????? ??????? ????? ????? ????????? ???? ????????? ????? ???
> 
> &#2454;&#2497;&#2482;&#2472;&#2494; &#2486;&#2495;&#2474;&#2439;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2495;&#2468; &#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2489;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2482;
> &#2472;&#2494;&#2459;&#2495;&#2478; &#2441;&#2482; &#2438;&#2482;&#2478;
> 
> &#2454;&#2497;&#2482;&#2472;&#2494; &#2486;&#2495;&#2474;&#2439;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472; &#2539;&#2463;&#2495; &#2478;&#2494;&#2461;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492;&#2463;&#2495; &#2438;&#2455;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2489;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439;&#2488; &#2447;&#2465;&#2478;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2482; &#2447;&#2478; &#2475;&#2480;&#2495;&#2470; &#2489;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2476;-&#2447;&#2472;&#2465;&#2495;&#2488;&#2495;, &#2474;&#2495;&#2447;&#2488;&#2488;&#2495;-&#2447;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2474;&#2503;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2482; &#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2475;&#2463;&#2463;&#2495; &#2438;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2454;&#2497;&#2482;&#2472;&#2494; &#2486;&#2495;&#2474;&#2439;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2465;-&#2447;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2453; &#2453;&#2478;&#2507;&#2465;&#2480; &#2438;&#2480; &#2439;&#2441; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2503;&#2470; &#2447;&#2472;&#2465;&#2495;&#2439;&#2441;, &#2447;&#2447;&#2475;&#2465;&#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2441;&#2488;&#2495;, &#2474;&#2495;&#2447;&#2488;&#2488;&#2495;&#2404; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2454;&#2497;&#2482;&#2472;&#2494; &#2447;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2453;&#2478;&#2507;&#2465;&#2480; &#2453;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2495;&#2434; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2486;&#2495;&#2474;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2465;&#2488;&#2489; &#2442;&#2480;&#2509;&#2471;&#2509;&#2476;&#2468;&#2472; &#2488;&#2494;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;-&#2476;&#2503;&#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2455;&#2467;&#2451; &#2441;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
> 
> &#2454;&#2497;&#2482;&#2472;&#2494; &#2486;&#2495;&#2474;&#2439;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2495;&#2468; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2447;&#2488; &#2474;&#2470;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494; &#2455;&#2468; &#2536;&#2538; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2486;&#2503;&#2454; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494; &#2454;&#2497;&#2482;&#2472;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2472;&#2508;&#2456;&#2494;&#2463;&#2495; &#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2497;&#2478;&#2495;&#2480; &#2447; &#2438;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2486;&#2472;&#2495;&#2434; &#2451; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2489;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2455;&#2468;&#2476;&#2459;&#2480; &#2542; &#2437;&#2453;&#2509;&#2463;&#2507;&#2476;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2465;&#2494;. &#2470;&#2495;&#2474;&#2497; &#2478;&#2472;&#2495; &#2448; &#2474;&#2503;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2482; &#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2475;&#2463;&#2495; &#2438;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2480;&#2498;&#2474;&#2488;&#2494; &#2472;&#2470;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2477;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404;
> 
> &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2536;&#2542;&#2542; &#2453;&#2507;&#2463;&#2495; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2489;&#2476;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2539;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2463;&#2507;&#2482; &#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2475;&#2463; &#2468;&#2504;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503; &#2454;&#2497;&#2482;&#2472;&#2494; &#2486;&#2495;&#2474;&#2439;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2465;&#2404; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2486;&#2503;&#2454; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494; &#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2535;-&#2447;&#2480; &#2539; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2474;&#2503;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2482; &#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2475;&#2463; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2507;&#2471;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2458;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2475;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503;&#2488;&#2472; &#2488;&#2507;&#2488;&#2494;&#2439;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2468;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2451; &#2458;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472;&#2494; &#2486;&#2495;&#2474; &#2476;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2465;&#2495;&#2434; &#2437;&#2475;&#2488;&#2507;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2455;&#2480;&#2495; &#2488;&#2489;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2468;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2454;&#2497;&#2482;&#2472;&#2494; &#2486;&#2495;&#2474;&#2439;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2465;&#2439; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478; &#2447;&#2471;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2508;&#2480;&#2476; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2404;
> 
> &#2539;&#2534;.&#2538; &#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2504;&#2480;&#2509;&#2456; &#2451; &#2541;.&#2539; &#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2477;&#2496;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494; &#2538;.&#2535; &#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2439; &#2537;&#2543; &#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2451; &#2536;&#2534; &#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2536;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2509;&#2476;&#2434;&#2488;&#2496; &#2453;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2459;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;&#2451; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2437;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2495;&#2468; &#2476;&#2495;&#2474;&#2497;&#2482; &#2488;&#2434;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453; &#2472;&#2508;-&#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2451; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2480;&#2468; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2476;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2509;&#2476;&#2434;&#2488;&#2496; &#2453;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2535;&#2534; &#2453;&#2495;&#2482;&#2507;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2498;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2480; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2482;&#2503; &#2438;&#2456;&#2494;&#2468; &#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503; &#2535; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2537;&#2540;&#2536; &#2437;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476; &#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2538;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2478;&#2498;&#2482; &#2439;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;&#2495;&#2472; &#2459;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;&#2451; &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2463;&#2480; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2456;&#2467;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2536;&#2537; &#2472;&#2463;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2478;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482; &#2476;&#2503;&#2455;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2472;&#2470;&#2496; &#2451; &#2488;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2458;&#2482;&#2468;&#2495; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2439; &#2437;&#2476;&#2486;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2537;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2503;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2482; &#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2475;&#2463;&#2451; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2489;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2477;&#2476; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;
> 
> &#2458;&#2482;&#2468;&#2495; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2486;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2537;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2503;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2482; &#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2475;&#2463;&#2451; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2489;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2477;&#2476; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;
> &#2454;&#2497;&#2482;&#2472;&#2494; &#2486;&#2495;&#2474;&#2439;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2465; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2482;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2495;&#2434; &#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2475;&#2463; &#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2488;&#2503;&#2482;-&#2447;&#2482;&#2488;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495; &#2468;&#2504;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480;&#2451; &#2455;&#2508;&#2480;&#2476; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2439;&#2468;&#2507;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2467;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472; &#2447; &#2472;&#2508;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2463;&#2495; &#2439;&#2468;&#2507;&#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2453;&#2472;&#2477;&#2503;&#2472;&#2486;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482; &#2463;&#2494;&#2439;&#2474;, &#2453;&#2503;-&#2463;&#2494;&#2439;&#2474; &#2475;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495; &#2468;&#2504;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503;&#2451; &#2488;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2535;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2438;&#2439;&#2465;&#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2441;&#2463;&#2495;&#2488;&#2495;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2495;&#2486;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2535;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2503;-&#2463;&#2494;&#2439;&#2474; &#2475;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495; &#2468;&#2504;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2463;&#2495;&#2404; &#2479;&#2494; &#2477;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494; &#2451; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2478;&#2495;&#2468; &#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2472; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;
> 
> &#2447;&#2459;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;&#2451; &#2476;&#2495;&#2438;&#2439;&#2465;&#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2441;&#2463;&#2495;&#2447;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2537;&#2542; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2472;&#2507; &#2536;&#2463;&#2495; &#2465;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2474;&#2497;&#2472;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2451; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2454;&#2497;&#2482;&#2472;&#2494; &#2486;&#2495;&#2474;&#2439;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2497; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2463;&#2495; &#2439;&#2468;&#2507;&#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2439; &#2438;&#2439;&#2447;&#2488;&#2451; &#2488;&#2472;&#2470; &#2482;&#2494;&#2477; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2459;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;&#2451; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2463;&#2495; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2475;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472; &#2488;&#2507;&#2488;&#2494;&#2439;&#2463;&#2495; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2480;&#2507; &#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2463;&#2494;&#2488; &#2451; &#2482;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2465;&#2488;-&#2447;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2496;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495;&#2488;&#2489; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2472;&#2508;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;



*BNS SURMA
2nd home made COASTAL PATROL CRAFT
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## eastwatch

Bamboo Castle said:


> *BNS SURMA
> 2nd home made COASTAL PATROL CRAFT
> *



Somewhere, you or someone else uploaded the picture above saying it is the 2nd warship,BNS Surma. But, the Bengali news says the 2nd home made ship will be inaugurated tomorrow. So, which account is true? If we follow the previous post by someone, then the tomorrow's one becomes the 3rd one.


----------



## Bamboo Castle

eastwatch said:


> Somewhere, you or someone else uploaded the picture above saying it is the 2nd warship,BNS Surma. But, the Bengali news says the 2nd home made ship will be inaugurated tomorrow. So, which account is true? If we follow the previous post by someone, then the tomorrow's one becomes the 3rd one.



Both are same craft. The pic was taken on sea trials.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bamboo Castle



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bamboo Castle

*BNS Padma:*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Bamboo Castle said:


> *BNS Padma:*



it has been posted before


----------



## Bamboo Castle

*BNS Dhalswari:*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bamboo Castle

*Bangladesh Navy MPA DO-228NG*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bamboo Castle

*Bangladesh Navy Patrol Ship:*





*Bangladesh Coast Guard Patrol Ship:*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bamboo Castle

*BNS Osman:*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

Upcoming BNS OSMANI guided missile frigate ( USCGC Jarvis) will be armed with FL 3000N anti missile system (Source:BD-military.com)






USCGS Jarvis

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bamboo Castle

BDforever said:


> Upcoming BNS OSMANI guided missile frigate ( USCGC Jarvis) will be armed with FL 3000N anti missile system (Source:BD-military.com)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USCGS Jarvis



Dear friend,

I am not mocking you but, if you go by bdmillitary,com's list then, by now, Bangladesh would have 48x Su-30, 32x Mig-29SMT, 124 F-7BG, 8 An-70, 8 C-130E/H, 32 L-159 ALCA and etc for air force. BUK-M1E, LY-60D, C-803A, C-803 in missile defense. Type-209 class sub, FREMM class frigate, Type-53H3A (F-22B) frigate, 3x more Ulsan class frigate etc. same kind of fanboy list goes for Army as well. 

Now, my question is, do we have all or any of those in our forces? No. And it suggests bdmillitary,com is not a credible source for information. I am not saying all these to heart your feeling, no but to give you a real idea of how credible your source is.

Thank you my brother

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Bamboo Castle said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> I am not mocking you but, if you go by bdmillitary,com's list then, by now, Bangladesh would have 48x Su-30, 32x Mig-29SMT, 124 F-7BG, 8 An-70, 8 C-130E/H, 32 L-159 ALCA and etc for air force. BUK-M1E, LY-60D, C-803A, C-803 in missile defense. Type-209 class sub, FREMM class frigate, Type-53H3A (F-22B) frigate, 3x more Ulsan class frigate etc. same kind of fanboy list goes for Army as well.
> 
> Now, my question is, do we have all or any of those in our forces? No. And it suggests bdmillitary,com is not a credible source for information. I am not saying all these to heart your feeling, no but to give you a real idea of how credible your source is.
> 
> Thank you my brother



1. most of them was under consideration during making long term procurement program.
2. by 2017-2018 we will have 8 C-130 E/H.
3. Many sources said Bangladesh Army Has LY-60D (according to many sources we will have 4 layer air defense systems)
4. BUK-M1E is under-consideration now for mid range SAM.
5. BNS Bangabandu is Ulsan class.
6. Bangladesh was considering Type 209 sub, but it was expensive for BD, so now BD goes for Type 35B sub.
7. Yak-130 has been chosen for multipurpose role (trainer+light attack) in place of L-159
8. rest of them do not know.

BTW Type 056 Corvette will have FL3000N for sure which will join in 2016, so i think BN wants to test the FL3000N before by fitting it in BNS OSMANI

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nishan_101

Although It would have been great if PN has gone for about 7 Agosta-90B till 2010, but I think BN should have negotiated with PN along with French Govt. and DCNS for procuring about 3 Agosta-90B from PN KS&EW.


----------



## BDforever

Nishan_101 said:


> Although It would have been great if PN has gone for about 7 Agosta-90B till 2010, but I think BN should have negotiated with PN along with French Govt. and DCNS for procuring about 3 Agosta-90B from PN KS&EW.



I do not know much about Agosta-90B, BN is discussing on 2 Type35B and 2 Type41 subs


----------



## Nishan_101

BDforever said:


> I do not know much about Agosta-90B, BN is discussing on 2 Type35B and 2 Type41 subs



Although it would still be great for BN if they have placed an order for 3-5 Agosta-90B in 2007. Hmmm...

Its Ok.


----------



## Bamboo Castle

BDforever said:


> I do not know much about Agosta-90B, BN is discussing on 2 Type35B and 2 Type41 subs



Yeah I heard about the Type-35, but where did you get the Type-41 info from. Its even not in the list of Subs been looked for.


----------



## Invincible_at_Sea

*Coast Guard Cutter Jarvis decommissioning and transfer ceremony*











*Coast Guard Cutter Jarvis decommissioning and transfer ceremony*











*Coast Guard Cutter Jarvis decommissioning and transfer ceremony*











*Coast Guard Cutter Jarvis decommissioning and transfer ceremony*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Invincible_at_Sea

*Coast Guard Cutter Jarvis decommissioning and transfer ceremony*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Neptune

@COMBAN Glad to meet another Gob here. Hoo-Yaa! Identify yourself friend?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Invincible_at_Sea

Neptune said:


> @COMBAN Glad to meet another Gob here. Hoo-Yaa! Identify yourself friend?



Dear Neptune, god of the sea, I am also glad to see you here but I am afraid It's not the forum to disclose Identity.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Neptune

COMBAN said:


> Dear Neptune, god of the sea, I am also glad to see you here but I am afraid It's not the forum to disclose Identity.



Oh no wait mate! I didn't mean your name and personal information. I meant what's your occupation in the navy?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Invincible_at_Sea

Neptune said:


> Oh no wait mate! I didn't mean your name and personal information. I meant what's your occupation in the navy?



Tried to inbox you but the problem is my post count is only 107. 

"Note: Until your post count is 100000 you will be able to send PMs to Staff only."

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Neptune

COMBAN said:


> Tried to inbox you but the problem is my post count is only 107.
> 
> "Note: Until your post count is 100000 you will be able to send PMs to Staff only."



Ok. Come to this off-topic threat my friend. There are only a few people that hang in there. We know each other. So it won't be problem 

http://www.defence.pk/forums/members-club/253252-naswarville-82.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

COMBAN said:


> Tried to inbox you but the problem is my post count is only 107.
> 
> "Note: Until your post count is 100000 you will be able to send PMs to Staff only."



Sir, if you want to keep your identity secret ask @WebMaster to change your name. You will be able to PM him. Nice to see you here after a long time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Invincible_at_Sea

Thank you very much WebMaster for changing my name and thank you very much CaPtAiN_pLaNe for your suggestion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Invincible_at_Sea said:


> Thank you very much WebMaster for changing my name and thank you very much CaPtAiN_pLaNe for your suggestion.



Use @ before typing a name to notify them ...hope you are gonna enjoy your new name!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Invincible_at_Sea

*Rainbow over BN Flotilla*






*Ships in formation*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BDforever

SWADS ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Penguin

Invincible_at_Sea said:


> *Coast Guard Cutter Jarvis decommissioning and transfer ceremony*



Jarvis is the ship the pic is taken from, not the ship the camera is looking at. That is USCGC Waesche (WMSL-751), which commissioned 10am on Friday, May 7th, 2010. It's Bofors 57mm is distinct, as are the large bridge windows.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Allah Akbar

its still mysterious to me why BN need to buy a old cutter then assemble new armament!!! if you armanent an oil tanker with c802 missile ,fm-90 and 76 mm oto melara and two 630 gatlling guns it can be frigate too. when bd export new ships in EU ,i still found no reson buying the old cutter when we need to armament it. if it was possible then i can give order to the eastern marine build new ship and order armament separately with the radar and electronics


----------



## BDforever

warrantofficer said:


> its still mysterious to me why BN need to buy a old cutter then assemble new armament!!! if you armanent an oil tanker with c802 missile ,fm-90 and 76 mm oto melara and two 630 gatlling guns it can be frigate too. when bd export new ships in EU ,i still found no reson buying the old cutter when we need to armament it. if it was possible then i can give order to the eastern marine build new ship and order armament separately with the radar and electronics




totally newly build frigate will cost $150-$200 million, now it will cost around 60-80$million with same armaments, it has still 40 years life time after refurbish, got that ? and btw oil tanker and frigate does not have same tech


----------



## Allah Akbar

bro i got it but not a strong point.if it was right then every navy should go for buying cutters.only the nigeria ,philipine and the BN buy cutter but none.its cheap that the only plus point for a navy. there is a hollywood movie named ' a perfect storm'. hope you saw that movie or you can check it in youtube.that movie has extensive use of cutter and its mission. cutter is a coast guart ship mainly purposed for the search and resque mission. this is the only goal for a cutter .now a days for anti piracy the oil tankers are similarly armed with .50 cal.i told you if u set armanent and new radar and electronics to a large fishing trawler can act as a frigate.still my point is right.yeah btw cutter and a frigate is not a match too eighter.but yeah as your point its cheap .so in that case it is ok . if the cutter was all solution then BN will go for the more cutters. i like the ship look and displacement and its opeartion range.its gigantic . but i think BN should go for more korean frigate rather than the chinese or cutter. still f25 is our pride and will near future too. i personaly like the cutter. i wish we buy more cutters when us goastguard is decommissioning some and its cheap,but for our coast guard not for teh navy.bd is country of natural disaster.we face the cyclone rather than anyone. a cutter is the best choice for its mission and goal search and resque.bn should go for more ulsan class or other korean frigate.country defence and saving money by cutter doesnt match.when others are trying to get more advance ships and technology even they are too costly.still b52 bomber is useful no shotdown record. but us go for b2 bomber.so everytime cheap is not good! specialy when its a matter of country defence . my conclusion is cutter is the best for the coasguard and non effective for the navy.navy need more muscle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Allah Akbar

its is realy sad we have no practical defence policy !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Bangladesh Navy Cadets during training....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bamboo Castle

*BNS Somudro Joy:*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bamboo Castle

*BNS Somudro Joy:*






*Bangladesh navy ship firing Anti-submarine Rocket:*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## eastwatch

Bamboo Castle said:


> *Bangladesh navy ship firing Anti-submarine Rocket:*



Can some one explain about this sky flying anti-sub missile? I always thought anything anti-sub is fired underwater. So, please explain the function of this sky missile? How does it work and hit its target?


----------



## BDforever

eastwatch said:


> Can some one explain about this sky flying anti-sub missile? I always thought anything anti-sub is fired underwater. So, please explain the function of this sky missile? How does it work and hit its target?



the anti-sub missile(it can be anti-ship missile too) which goes through underwater is called torpedo 

and the missile according to picture is something like following picture

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mb444

Presumably it dives underwater nearer the sub. One can only assume that it airborne initially to reduce the energy necessary to get to its target.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

*Hey, do anyone know, what type of CIWS will be fitted in our custom type-056 corvette?*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Allah Akbar

sub-marine tracking is too difficult.and if is a stealth submarine like hms vanguard its almost goes undetected.few years ago two submarine colide in north atlantic .one british one french. both were the stealth and both didn't even knew they were too close. i think antisubmarine airbourne like poseidon can take good counter measure.i'm not sure about the performance of these rockets or depthcharges.the kilo class is a deepsea submarine so idk how we gonna kill it ( no offence to the indians :p ) .burmese has no submarine .so we have no headche about them.but now the burmese have a headache we are having the subs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bamboo Castle

eastwatch said:


> Can some one explain about this sky flying anti-sub missile? I always thought anything anti-sub is fired underwater. So, please explain the function of this sky missile? How does it work and hit its target?



These are not missiles fired by the ship. These are fire and forget type MRLs. 

*A six tube system:*






*A Russian 12 tube system firing rockets:*






*A Rocket (Background: hit a surfaced submarrine)*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bamboo Castle

abushaleh said:


> *Hey, do anyone know, what type of CIWS will be fitted in our custom type-056 corvette?*



 What Type-056 corvette? Till today there is no information about the Type-53H2 frigate. These deals did never happen. And you are day dreaming with the armament option of the Type-056 corvette!! 

I know Bangladesh govt. is very secret regarding these issues of defence procurement, however, information leaks and comes to public medias. Haven't found any such media appearance of any type-056 corvette neither did the govt. or any other media ever discussed anything about the ship and you are arming them!!


----------



## BDforever

Bamboo Castle said:


> What Type-056 corvette? Till today there is no information about the Type-53H2 frigate. These deals did never happen. And you are day dreaming with the armament option of the Type-056 corvette!!
> 
> I know Bangladesh govt. is very secret regarding these issues of defence procurement, however, information leaks and comes to public medias. Haven't found any such media appearance of any type-056 corvette neither did the govt. or any other media ever discussed anything about the ship and you are arming them!!



seriously no info about Type056 corvette ? and Type 53H3 frigate ? plz check info before i start riding on you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mb444

Bamboo Castle said:


> These are not missiles fired by the ship. These are fire and forget type MRLs.
> 
> *A six tube system:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A Russian 12 tube system firing rockets:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A Rocket (Background: hit a surfaced submarrine)*




How do the ship target a sub. What i mean is Once a sub has been identified how are the missiles directed towards it? If its fire and forget are the missiles pointed at the general vecinity of the sub and lauched? Do the missiles somehow home in on the target based on sound or something? How does the ship confirm a kill?


----------



## Invincible_at_Sea

*Dornier 228NG at Air Force Base Bangabandhu, Kurmitola*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Dornier Do 228NG (Maritime Patrol Aircraft) of Bangladesh Navy has arrived 





@Invincible_at_Sea ahahah you and me together 

but why colors are different ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Invincible_at_Sea

BDforever said:


> Dornier Do 228NG (Maritime Patrol Aircraft) of Bangladesh Navy has arrived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Invincible_at_Sea ahahah you and me together
> 
> but why colors are different ?



Because yours one is of today's actual event and my one is a German flag bearer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Dornier Do 228NG of Bangladesh Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Allah Akbar

bamboo , type -56 corvette's are in production now. will arive mid 2014 probably last of the june or first july

we need two more dornier 228 ng.if posible one for the coastguard too for search and quick resque mission can also can petrol over the sundorbon . we need to utilize them as much as possible. btw comban or bd bro can you pls tell what is the difference between dornier do 228ng and do 228s and which version is better and why?


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Bamboo Castle said:


> What Type-056 corvette? Till today there is no information about the Type-53H2 frigate. These deals did never happen. And you are day dreaming with the armament option of the Type-056 corvette!!
> 
> I know Bangladesh govt. is very secret regarding these issues of defence procurement, however, information leaks and comes to public medias. Haven't found any such media appearance of any type-056 corvette neither did the govt. or any other media ever discussed anything about the ship and you are arming them!!



Are you come from Mars? Well, China started building 2 type 056 corvette for us. But I just wanted to know about its CIWS.


----------



## BDforever

abushaleh said:


> Are you come from Mars? Well, China started building 2 type 056 corvette for us. But I just wanted to know about its CIWS.



Type730 CIWS


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

BDforever said:


> Dornier Do 228NG of Bangladesh Navy



We always go for the cheapest option. But this RUAG DO-228NG is well trusted efficient Marine Aircraft Model. It might be good if we have chose well customizations for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

warrantofficer said:


> bamboo , type -56 corvette's are in production now. will arive mid 2014 probably last of the june or first july
> 
> we need two more dornier 228 ng.if posible one for the coastguard too for search and quick resque mission can also can petrol over the sundorbon . we need to utilize them as much as possible. btw comban or bd bro can you pls tell what is the difference between dornier do 228ng and do 228s and which version is better and why?



Well, DO-228NG is better because, it is improved, efficient and technologically advanced. And Bro, do some research to find more info.


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

BDforever said:


> Type730 CIWS



Bro, are you sure? Are our custom type 056 corvettes 100% Chinese or some Russian parts added? If added then we should go for russian AK-630M CIWS it is better then latest Phalanx CIWS.


----------



## Bamboo Castle

abushaleh said:


> Are you come from Mars? Well, China started building 2 type 056 corvette for us. But I just wanted to know about its CIWS.



Really!! Is there any source confirming you claim or its just your imagination?


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Bamboo Castle said:


> Really!! Is there any source confirming you claim or its just your imagination?



Well, not official but confirmed by a Chinese senior member. Or, ask BDforever.


----------



## BDforever

Bamboo Castle said:


> Really!! Is there any source confirming you claim or its just your imagination?



go through this thread pages 128-138 , news is there among those pages 

here new link , it was not posted before...

PLA Navy Commissions First Type 056 Corvette, Bengbu | Defense Media Network

check out last 2 lines 
@abushaleh


check out this link http://www.defence.pk/forums/chinese-defence/237074-tenth-type-056-corvette-launched-4.html
chinese member also confirmed it post #53

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

abushaleh said:


> Bro, are you sure? Are our custom type 056 corvettes 100% Chinese or some Russian parts added? If added then we should go for russian AK-630M CIWS it is better then latest Phalanx CIWS.



sorry my bad, it does not have CIWS , it Has FL-3000N (anti-missile system)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

BDforever said:


> sorry my bad, it does not have CIWS , it Has FL-3000N (anti-missile system)



Bro, It can only provide protection from guided missiles but, not from gun shells. we should install gun CIWS also. And FL-3000N is only 8 cell and min range 500m.


----------



## BDforever

abushaleh said:


> Bro, It can only provide protection from guided missiles but, not from gun shells. we should install gun CIWS also. And FL-3000N is only 8 cell and min range 500m.



CIWS can not stop gun shell too, gun is used in very short distance


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

BDforever said:


> @abushaleh
> check out this link http://www.defence.pk/forums/chinese-defence/237074-tenth-type-056-corvette-launched-4.html
> chinese member also confirmed it post #53



I have read this thread from its start. But did not commented

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

BDforever said:


> CIWS can not stop gun shell too, gun is used in very short distance



Bro, Gun CIWS can provide protection from gun shells, not fully but can stop some shells. FL-3000N has min range of 500m and gun CIWS can provide protection after 500m.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

abushaleh said:


> Bro, Gun CIWS can provide protection from gun shells, not fully but can stop some shells. FL-3000N has min range of 500m and gun CIWS can provide protection after 500m.



well it has been building customized version according to BN requirement which is 10m more longer than original one, so it may have CIWS
@Neptune bro hello  next year we will get typ056 corvette

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

BDforever said:


> well it has been building customized version according to BN requirement which is 10m more longer than original one, so it may have CIWS
> @Neptune bro hello  next year we will get typ056 corvette



Lets see

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neptune

Phalanx Block IV and Zenith CIWS are pretty better than the russian systems

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Neptune said:


> Phalanx Block IV and Zenith CIWS are pretty better than the russian systems



Bro, AK-630M1 is better then latest Phalanx.


----------



## Zabaniyah

BDforever said:


> CIWS can not stop gun shell too, gun is used in very short distance



Yes, it can:





See 0:37 onward.

Did I mention how awesome it looks with tracer rounds at night? It is so beautiful!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Loki said:


> Yes, it can:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See 0:37 onward.



loki you intentionally gave me youtube link , you know youtube is banned here 

anyway give me the video title, i will check it with proxy


----------



## Zabaniyah

BDforever said:


> loki you intentionally gave me youtube link , you know youtube is banned here
> 
> anyway give me the video title, i will check it with proxy



You can type https:// before the youtube link. 

For the title, it's: Phalanx (CIWS) Block 1B LPWS Testing and Firing. 

Sounds like a freaking chainsaw

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Loki said:


> You can type https:// before the youtube link.
> 
> For the title, it's: Phalanx (CIWS) Block 1B LPWS Testing and Firing.
> 
> Sounds like a freaking chainsaw



i saw this video before .. it is not firing at gun shell .. anyway i liked the first comment of the video ....

---50 billion dollar gun and they record&#65279; it with a ******* toaster! omghaha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

BDforever said:


> i saw this video before .. it is not firing at gun shell .. anyway i liked the first comment of the video ....
> 
> ---50 billion dollar gun and they record&#65279; it with a ******* toaster! omghaha



What do you think it was firing at? It looked like a shell to me  

I agree, youtube comments are always funny

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Loki said:


> What do you think it was firing at? It looked like a shell to me
> 
> I agree, youtube comments are always funny



i do not what it is.. something for target practice ... gun shell is more like big size of bullet which fired is with big gun

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

BDforever said:


> i do not what it is.. something for target practice ... gun shell is more like big size of bullet which fired is with big gun



Large caliber gun shells are loaded with explosive, who explode in impact force. So, Gun CIWS can stop gun shells.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## idune

BDforever said:


> go through this thread pages 128-138 , news is there among those pages
> 
> here new link , it was not posted before...
> 
> PLA Navy Commissions First Type 056 Corvette, Bengbu | Defense Media Network
> 
> check out last 2 lines
> @abushaleh
> 
> 
> check out this link http://www.defence.pk/forums/chinese-defence/237074-tenth-type-056-corvette-launched-4.html
> chinese member also confirmed it post #53




Where in the news said Type 056 being or going to be made for Bangladesh? Do you have any credible link showing the news?


----------



## BDforever

idune said:


> Where in the news said Type 056 being or going to be made for Bangladesh? Do you have any credible link showing the news?



check the last 2 lines bro, there is also AMI international pdf file link in this thread, that file also said same thing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Allah Akbar

abu , bd is a mastermind  haha he is wikileaks of this forum .thus i love him so much . well FL-3000N is better than russian 630 ciws. you can see video in youtube just search russina navy engage the somali pirates . lol  it will be fun and see how the pirate dare to attack a russian destroyer by ak47  . well 630 ciws is not that good. bad performance. even the rpg 7 took the pirate later . all the fire from the 630 ciws as waste and gone to the water. not a single hit .they fire rapid like diarrhoea thats all. no specific target hit


----------



## BDforever

warrantofficer said:


> abu , bd is a mastermind  haha he is wikileaks of this forum .thus i love him so much . well FL-3000N is better than russian 630 ciws. you can see video in youtube just search russina navy engage the somali pirates . lol  it will be fun and see how the pirate dare to attack a russian destroyer by ak47  . well 630 ciws is not that good. bad performance. even the rpg 7 took the pirate later . all the fire from the 630 ciws as waste and gone to the water. not a single hit .they fire rapid like diarrhoea thats all. no specific target hit



are you talking about me ?


----------



## Allah Akbar

And abu why want a ciws 630 ? if its dream shopping then ask for teh us navy rail gun . Currently thats the navy's real monster  The cannon can fire up to 100 km with too fast velocity and kinetic energy. its the nightmare for the enemy shoreline and the other land or naval ships  .simply alien technology. and assure you that we are getting that too ;D

Yeah bd bro , i like your source of info  , Reliable . that was a complement

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

warrantofficer said:


> abu , bd is a mastermind  haha he is wikileaks of this forum .thus i love him so much . well FL-3000N is better than russian 630 ciws. you can see video in youtube just search russina navy engage the somali pirates . lol  it will be fun and see how the pirate dare to attack a russian destroyer by ak47  . well 630 ciws is not that good. bad performance. even the rpg 7 took the pirate later . all the fire from the 630 ciws as waste and gone to the water. not a single hit .they fire rapid like diarrhoea thats all. no specific target hit



Read prev. replys then post your reply.



warrantofficer said:


> And abu why want a ciws 630 ? if its dream shopping then ask for teh us navy rail gun . Currently thats the navy's real monster  The cannon can fire up to 100 km with too fast velocity and kinetic energy. its the nightmare for the enemy shoreline and the other land or naval ships  .simply alien technology. and assure you that we are getting that too ;D
> 
> Yeah bd bro , i like your source of info, Reliable . that was a complement



ami koi ki ar amar sarenda bajay ki.


----------



## BDforever

My Favorite TVC of Bangladesh Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Allah Akbar

i cant post dirrect reply because my post is not 30 yet. well abu you asked about the russian 630 ciws . sarinda played well you just sing different


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

warrantofficer said:


> i cant post dirrect reply because my post is not 30 yet. well abu you asked about the russian 630 ciws . sarinda played well you just sing different



I cant understand you.

Well, about AK-630M1 CIWS it is a good russian gun CIWS. And I thinks it is the best gun CIWS. And about FL-3000N, it is a missile CIWS its minimum operating range of 500 meter with only 8 rounds. Thats why I want AK-630M1 CIWS in our type 056 corvettes.


----------



## Penguin

abushaleh said:


> I cant understand you.
> 
> Well, about AK-630M1 CIWS it is a good russian gun CIWS. And I thinks it is the best gun CIWS. And about FL-3000N, it is a missile CIWS its minimum operating range of 500 meter with only 8 rounds. Thats why I want AK-630M1 CIWS in our type 056 corvettes.


Missiles offer longer range, which is an advantage against supersonic missiles (if those break up within 500m the ship will still sustain - possibly severe - damage from incoming debris. The number of gun engagements is also limited, just like the number of missiles is.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Foo_Fighter

Really awesome video!!! Bangladesh's navy rocks!!!

BTW what's the name of the marine commandos which are shown at the end of the video???



BDforever said:


> My Favorite TVC of Bangladesh Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zabaniyah

Foo_Fighter said:


> Really awesome video!!! Bangladesh's navy rocks!!!
> 
> BTW what's the name of the marine commandos which are shown at the end of the video???



SWADS: 
Special Warfare Diving and Salvage - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Foo_Fighter said:


> Really awesome video!!! Bangladesh's navy rocks!!!
> 
> BTW what's the name of the marine commandos which are shown at the end of the video???



Navy seals (SEALs) from Bangladesh - SWADS - special-ops.org | Elite magazine for elite warriors! - special-ops.org

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Penguin said:


> Missiles offer longer range, which is an advantage against supersonic missiles (if those break up within 500m the ship will still sustain - possibly severe - damage from incoming debris. The number of gun engagements is also limited, just like the number of missiles is.



Gun CIWS are less effective but, 'something is better than nothing'. Gun-Missile combo CIWS offer best protection. Thats why I want AK-630M1 CIWS in our type 056 corvettes with FL-3000N.


----------



## Foo_Fighter

They look f****** nastY!



Loki said:


> SWADS:
> Special Warfare Diving and Salvage - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bigbossman

Bangladesh Navy Maritime Patrol Aircraft (MPA) Dornier(DO)- 228 NG

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bigbossman

Bangladesh Navy SWADS

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Foo_Fighter

Don't wanna compare or anything but is SWADS training similar to MARCOS? and what is the attrition rate?
@BDforever @Loki


----------



## BDforever

Foo_Fighter said:


> Don't wanna compare or anything but is SWADS training similar to MARCOS? and what is the attrition rate?
> @BDforever @Loki



SWADS trained By US Seal, South Korean UDT, Turkish SAT commandos

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Allah Akbar

the first pic of SWADS with their goggles remind me HALO or Unreal Tournament

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

BNS Abu Bakar in an Joint Exercise with France Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BDforever

SWADS ..........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

BDforever said:


> BNS Abu Bakar in an Joint Exercise with France Navy



She is in middle at first it seems first one is our baby

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Banglar Bagh

Three frigates to join Bangladesh Navy in 2013

The Bangladesh Navy began a shopping spree in recent years and finally things are coming in to fruition even with economic constraints.

Two ex-PLAN frigates Type 053H2 (Jianghu-III) guided missile frigates, the Huangshi (535) and Wuhu (536) from the East Sea Fleet will join the Bangladesh Navy later this year after what observers call a heavy refit.The frigates were both built by Hudong and commissioned in December 1986 and December 1987 respectively.Before the refit they were armed with 8 X C-802A SSM, 2 x Type 79A dual-100 mm guns, 4 x Type 76 dual-37 mm AA guns, 2 x 5-tube Type 81 ASW rocket launchers (30 rounds), 4 x Type 64 DC projectors, 2 x DC racks, 2 x Mk. 36 RBOC 6-barrel decoy rocket launchers.

MilitaryForces.Asia sources stated that the vessels would possibly be refitted with updated electronics and weapons. *Bangladesh Navy has recently adopted the H/PJ26 76 mm dual-purpose naval gun in its major surface combatants.* The same model would be installed on the Huangshi and Wuhu considering their Type 79A dual-100 mm guns were removed along with antiquated air defence guns.

Their sistership Xiangtan joined the Bangladesh Navy in 1989 and still serves today renamed as BNS Osman (F 18). It was upgraded with 8 x C-802 SSMs in recent years.

Highlighting Bangladesh Navys eagerness to acquire off the shelf solutions in recent times they acquired a US Coast Guard Hamilton class cutter, which is undergoing refit in California before setting off to Bangladesh for joining the fleet.The Hamilton class cutter is to be converted to a guided missile frigate in Bangladesh by installation of 8 x C-802A SSM and a Chinese origin SAM system, possibly FL-3000N according to a *************** analyst.

Earlier the Bangladesh Navy negotiated with Italy for *two improved Sauro class diesel-electric submarines* and a number of frigates but it failed due to the steep asking price by the Italian government. Similarly an earlier negotiation with Montenegro also ended negatively due to unreasonable price and poor condition of the warships.

Bangladesh Navy officers confirmed to MilitaryForces.Asia that the new warships purchased from China and United States were in good condition.

The addition of three new frigates will provide the growing navy with increased patrolling capabilities in the Bay of Bengal as well as ensure they can bring enough fire power to naval confrontations with neighbouring countries.

Three frigates to join Bangladesh Navy in 2013 - Military Forces of Asia

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Moander

Can any one kindly post the list of all types and number of shops own by Bangladesh Navy?


----------



## BDforever

Moander said:


> Can any one kindly post the list of all types and number of shops own by Bangladesh Navy?



total shopping for Navy $2 billion 

list:

6 frigate, 14 corvette ( 9 type056 corvette and 5 BNS durjoy class) , 3 command patrol craft , 2 Type35B submarines, new generation light and heavy torpedos, 3 Z-9c helicopters , 2 Dornier 228 NG MPA

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BDforever

Bangladesh Navy commandos in 1982 ... old memory is gold memory

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## bdslph

i love that picture so cool and classic 
so much different commandos now SWADS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bamboo Castle

*BNS Somudro Joy:*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Allah Akbar

super like ~


BDforever said:


> Bangladesh Navy commandos in 1982 ... old memory is gold memory

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rokto14

Bamboo Castle said:


> *BNS Somudro Joy:*


So this is the only ship for the Somudro Joy class? Or is there any more ships of this class joing Bangladesh Navy?


----------



## Bamboo Castle

Rokto14 said:


> So this is the only ship for the Somudro Joy class? Or is there any more ships of this class joing Bangladesh Navy?



This is the only ship of her class in Bangladesh Navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Bamboo Castle said:


> This is the only ship of her class in Bangladesh Navy.


 @Rokto14
so far I know another USCGC will join BN in next year

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bamboo Castle

BDforever said:


> @Rokto14
> so far I know another USCGC will join BN in next year



You know wrong..


----------



## BDforever

Bamboo Castle said:


> You know wrong..


----------



## Bamboo Castle

fatman17 said:


> *Interview: Vice-Admiral Zahir Uddin Ahmed, Chief of the Bangladesh Navy*
> 
> Author:
> Guy Toremans, Brussels
> 
> INTERVIEW
> Country:
> Bangladesh
> 
> Last posted:
> 2012-Dec-12
> 
> 
> Vice-Admiral Zahir Uddin Ahmed, Chief of Staff of the Bangladesh Navy. (G Toremans) With the growing complexity of maritime scenarios calling for flexibility, the Bangladesh Navy (BN) is modernising its fleet and at the same time developing a sustainable local shipbuilding capability.
> 
> "To effectively meet the growing challenges we need a three-dimensional naval force capable to support fleet, area, combined and joint operations," Vice Admiral Zahir Uddin Ahmed, Chief of Staff of the Bangladesh Navy, stated.
> 
> "Consequently we are engaged in purchasing a variety of both new and off-the-shelf vessels from friendly navies - mainly frigate- and corvette-type platforms, helicopters and maritime patrol aircraft - and plan the establishment of a submarine branch.
> 
> "When I took the helm of the Bangladesh Navy [in January 2009] my highest priority was the upgrade of our ageing assets," said the admiral, pointing out that over the past three-and-a-half years some degree of progress has already been made.
> 
> "The first phase of our recapitalisation efforts was the acquisition of the two ex-Royal Navy [RN] Castle-class offshore patrol vessels," he said. Transferred on 24 September 2011, both ships were re-commissioned into the BN at the end of November 2011
> 
> "We also purchased the ex-RN survey ship HMS Roebuck ," the admiral added. "This ship arrived in Bangladesh on 25 July 2010, while in April 2010 the United States donated 16 Defender-class boats, which bolster our counter-terrorism and maritime interdiction capabilities."
> 
> Looking to the most recent additions to the fleet, Adm Ahmed said: "The first of two large patrol craft from China under construction at Wuchang Shipyard, launched on 26 August 2012, is scheduled for delivery in late 2012; the second unit will be launched at the end of 2012 as well. The first of five new 50.4 m patrol craft - the first ever indigenously built warship - was launched at the Khulna Shipyard (KSY) on 8 October 2012. We already decommissioned one of our two ex-Royal Navy Type 41 (Leopard-class) frigates and the second will be phased out shortly. Both will be replaced by off-the-shelf units.
> 
> "In September 2012 we signed a contract with the Chinese Navy for the transfer of two Jianghu-class frigates, which are expected to be delivered in mid-2013," he continued. "The Type 61 (Salisbury-class) frigate BNS Umar Farooq will be transformed into a training ship. She will be re-engined and her accommodation upgraded in order to keep her in service for another 15 years."
> 
> Detailing further planned acquisitions over the medium term, Adm Ahmed said that a contract for the construction of two corvettes has already been signed with South Korea. "These platforms are scheduled to join the fleet in the first quarter of 2016," he confirmed.
> 
> Reports also suggest that Bangladesh may receive two modern F-22B frigates from China, which would be based on the Type 053H3 (Jiangwei) class.
> 
> The BN's most ambitious project is undoubtedly the establishment of a submarine branch. Adm Ahmed said that he hopes to have this up and running by 2020, but added: "I am well aware of the challenges inherent in commissioning and supporting infrastructure of an entirely new capability. Back in 2010 we started negotiations with the German Navy and government to acquire the Type 206 boats, but this didn't materialise. We've had talks with the Italian Navy about the possible acquisition of their Improved Sauro-class boats, which the Italian Navy plans to decommission by 2016."
> 
> Recent years have also seen a push to develop Bangladesh's indigenous shipbuilding sector. "We took over management of the country's two major shipyards, the Khulna and Narayangonj shipyards, and our naval engineers and technicians have gained the expertise to upgrade our units and weapon systems in-country," said Adm Ahmed. "The technical expertise they've gained has helped us start building our first ever modern naval patrol craft and soon they will gain the capacity and expertise to build larger vessels."
> 
> The admiral expects that the BN will be capable of building corvette- and frigate-type warships indigenously by 2020, but was keen to point out that the service is also looking to improve the welfare and training of its personnel. "The infrastructure - training establishments, simulators, and other buildings - is being modernised as well," he said, adding that the navy has no problems with recruitment. "The military is a good employer and young people are quite interested in joining the armed forces," he said. "Serving in the navy is a very viable option for our youngsters. Over the past three-and-a-half years the recruitment of officers, petty officers and ratings has almost doubled."
> 
> One of the admiral's other goals when he took command was to help improve relations with Bangladesh's neighbours over access to seabed minerals. "You may recall the dispute about oil exploration rights in 2008 with Myanmar," he said. "Consequently we support our Ministry of Foreign Affairs by assigning naval officers as naval attachés to the embassies involved."
> 
> Bangladesh's new government, which was elected at the end of 2008, is very supportive towards the modernisation of the navy's fleet to maintain its capability to comply with its national commitments and facilitate interoperability with friendly navies.
> 
> Adm Ahmed is conscious of this fact. "Initially it was not that [easy] to start this modernisation programme and quite difficult to convince the people of Bangladesh that their money is being well spent on the much-needed modernising of their navy, [but] the government approved a 10-year plan and recently has approved the budget for the next five-year plan through to 2017. I can say that we are ahead of the 10-year plan because our government is so supportive."
> 
> Looking ahead, Adm Ahmed said that, when handing over the helm of the BN in January 2013, he will be a happy man. "I know the navy is well on course to become a truly three-dimensional force," he said. "Flexibility will remain a driving factor for our ongoing innovation process, yet we must take into consideration the global financial crisis, which will certainly influence decisions regarding the further projects. But I am sure the Bangladesh Navy will remain available, adaptive, and affordable."



Did this publish anywhere or this is just your brain child?


----------



## BDforever

2 Type 053H2 Jianghu-III frigates have arrived in BD, after refitting with 76mm H/PJ26 dual purpose gun, 2x Type 730B CIWS, 1×8 FM-90N/FL-3000N SAM launcher, 2×4 C-803 SSM launchers, 2× 3 torpedo launchers, 2×6 asw anti-submarine rockets these frigates will be commissioned.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Banglar Bagh

BDforever said:


> 2 Type 053H2 Jianghu-III frigates have arrived in BD, after refitting with 76mm H/PJ26 dual purpose gun, 2x Type 730B CIWS, 1×8 FM-90N/FL-3000N SAM launcher, 2×4 C-803 SSM launchers, 2× 3 torpedo launchers, 2×6 asw anti-submarine rockets these frigates will be commissioned.



Is it really true? Got any link to prove it? I obviously believe you but that annoying scrutinizer Mr. Basher kella will go completely mad at you for this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Banglar Bagh said:


> Is it really true? Got any link to prove it? I obviously believe you but that annoying scrutinizer Mr. Basher kella will go completely mad at you for this.




well you will find it in internet, anyway these armaments are similar to BNS BB

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bagh

BDforever said:


> well you will find it in internet, anyway these armaments are similar to BNS BB



You didn't get me. I know about the armaments dude. I was asking how do you know they have already arrived. Some skeptics are going to make your life a living hell for this you know.


----------



## BDforever

Banglar Bagh said:


> You didn't get me. I know about the armaments dude. I was asking how do you know they have already arrived. Some skeptics are going to make your life a living hell for this you know.



some one i know told me he saw it yesterday and i posted the photo , check yourself if you find it this picture available on internet before 2 days (btw serial number 536 that is one the of the ships we have bought from china)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## british_bengali

does anyone know if those two South korean Corvettes,according to AMI Internetional,are actually coming or is it just on the drawing board like the f-22b?


----------



## BDforever

british_bengali said:


> does anyone know if those two South korean Corvettes,according to AMI Internetional,are actually coming or is it just on the drawing board like the f-22b?



actually coming


----------



## Rokto14

BDforever said:


> actually coming



When are they coming? And any pictures or drawing of them?


----------



## BDforever

Rokto14 said:


> When are they coming? And any pictures or drawing of them?



By 2016. No pictures or drawing, our armed forces tries hard to keep things secret  It is believed that those are will be scaled down version of FFX frigate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bamboo Castle

Banglar Bagh said:


> Is it really true? Got any link to prove it? I obviously believe you but that annoying scrutinizer Mr. Basher kella will go completely mad at you for this.



Yes, they have arrived in BD without the local & International media acknowledgement. Even without the acknowledgement of the PM or any other minister or political parties. And the only person who the captain cared to inform is *BANGLAR BAGH*.


----------



## Zabaniyah

Calm down children

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Allah Akbar

if it is true lets sink some kolkata class

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

U.S. Coast Guard conducts drills for Bangladesh Navy (BN)

U.S. Coast Guard members conduct a firefighting drill for the Bangladesh navy aboard a Bangladesh ship moored at Coast Guard Island in Alameda, Calif., Wednesday, June 19, 2013.

The firefighting drill is a test to determine the Bangladeshi crew&#8217;s ability to get their ship underway safely.

For several months, Coast Guard members from the former Coast Guard Cutter Jarvis -- which was transferred to the nation of Bangladesh during a ceremony on May 23, 2013 -- helped the Bangladeshi sailors understand the logistics and operations of their new ship, the BNS Somudro Joy

&#8220;Everything that we have been doing led up to this fire drill,&#8217;&#8217; said Cmdr. Joseph LeCato, former executive officer of the Jarvis. &#8220;It&#8217;s a 42-year-old ship; things are going to break and things are going to happen on their way back to Bangladesh. It is important they know this drill because of the different circumstances that could occur during a fire aboard the ship.&#8221;

The fire drill has three main safety steps: Turning on the engines to ensure the proper protocols are met, demonstrating firefighting techniques and medical evacuation procedures and showing the team&#8217;s ability to evacuate injured personnel who might be overcome by smoke.

Lt. Vincent Escobedo, former engineering officer assigned to the Jarvis, said the drill is a big deal. &#8220;To perform to the level that they did, exceeding the passing score, I think it says a lot about their training and level of dedication.&#8221;

At the end of the drill, the Coast Guard members and Bangladeshi sailors gathered together in the officer&#8217;s room, where the Bangladesh sailors gave three &#8220;hip hip hoorays&#8221; thanking the Coast Guard for supporting them and helping them pass the drill with success.






@Loki "hip hip hooray"...



..."hip hip hooray&#8221; ..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zabaniyah

BDforever said:


> U.S. Coast Guard conducts drills for Bangladesh Navy (BN)
> 
> U.S. Coast Guard members conduct a firefighting drill for the Bangladesh navy aboard a Bangladesh ship moored at Coast Guard Island in Alameda, Calif., Wednesday, June 19, 2013.
> 
> The firefighting drill is a test to determine the Bangladeshi crew&#8217;s ability to get their ship underway safely.
> 
> For several months, Coast Guard members from the former Coast Guard Cutter Jarvis -- which was transferred to the nation of Bangladesh during a ceremony on May 23, 2013 -- helped the Bangladeshi sailors understand the logistics and operations of their new ship, the BNS Somudro Joy
> 
> &#8220;Everything that we have been doing led up to this fire drill,&#8217;&#8217; said Cmdr. Joseph LeCato, former executive officer of the Jarvis. &#8220;It&#8217;s a 42-year-old ship; things are going to break and things are going to happen on their way back to Bangladesh. It is important they know this drill because of the different circumstances that could occur during a fire aboard the ship.&#8221;
> 
> The fire drill has three main safety steps: Turning on the engines to ensure the proper protocols are met, demonstrating firefighting techniques and medical evacuation procedures and showing the team&#8217;s ability to evacuate injured personnel who might be overcome by smoke.
> 
> Lt. Vincent Escobedo, former engineering officer assigned to the Jarvis, said the drill is a big deal. &#8220;To perform to the level that they did, exceeding the passing score, I think it says a lot about their training and level of dedication.&#8221;
> 
> At the end of the drill, the Coast Guard members and Bangladeshi sailors gathered together in the officer&#8217;s room, where the Bangladesh sailors gave three &#8220;hip hip hoorays&#8221; thanking the Coast Guard for supporting them and helping them pass the drill with success.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Loki "hip hip hooray"...
> 
> 
> 
> ..."hip hip hooray&#8221; ..



Source:
http://www.military.com/daily-news/2013/06/21/coast-guard-conducts-drills-for-bangladesh-navy.html?comp=7000023468292&rank=2

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zabaniyah

more photos:





> Lt. J.G. Caleb Fall, an assistant engineering officer assigned to the U.S. Coast Guard Cutter Jarvis, explains to the Bangladesh Navy the functions which control the speed of the cutter while underway in the Pacific Ocean aboard the Jarvis April 13, 2013. The country Bangladesh will receive the Jarvis after the cutter's decommissioning ceremony held on May 23, 2013. (U.S. Coast Guard photo by Petty Officer 3rd Class Loumania Stewart)








> Chief Alexander Brown, a boatswain mate assigned to the U.S. Coast Guard Cutter Jarvis, explains the functions of a safety vest to a Bangladesh Navy Cmdr. Kutub Uddin, aboard the cutter currently moored at Coast Guard Island in Alameda, Calif., April 9, 2013. The country of Bangladesh will receive the Jarvis after the cutter's decommissioning ceremony, held on May 23, 2013. (U.S. Coast Guard photo by Petty Officer 3rd Class Loumania Stewart)








> Petty Officer 3rd Class Perry Summers, a damage controlman assigned to the U.S. Coast Guard Cutter Jarvis, instructs the Bangladesh Navy on the functions of the pralidoxime chloride injection stick in case a dangerous chemical is released in which the stick allows the symptoms to decrease. The country Bangladesh will receive the Jarvis after the cutter's decommissioning ceremony held on May 23, 2013. (U.S. Coast Guard photo by Petty Officer 3rd Class Loumania Stewart)








> A U.S. Coast Guard color guard ceremoniously hold the American flag that flew on the Coast Guard Cutter Jarvis before it was transferred to the Bangladesh navy during the official transfer ceremony held on Coast Guard Island, Thursday May 23, 2013. Commissioned in 1972, Jarvis is the fourth in its class of high endurance cutters to be decommissioned to make room for the Coast Guard's new National Security Cutters. (U.S. Coast Guard photo by Petty Officer 2nd Pamela J. Boehland)








> U.S. Coast Guard Vice Adm. Paul F. Zukunft, Pacific Area commander and Chief of Naval Staff for the Bangladesh navy, Vice Adm. Muhammad Farid Habib sign the official paperwork to transfer the Coast Guard Cutter Jarvis to the Bangladesh navy during a decommissioning and transfer ceremony held on Coast Guard Island in Alameda, Calif., Thursday, May 23, 213. The Jarvis was commissioned in 1972 and became the BNS Somudra Joy. (U.S. Coast Guard photo by Petty Officer 2nd Class Pamela J. Boehland)








> Capt. Mohammad Nazmul Karim Kislu leads a formation of Bangladesh navy sailors during the transfer and decommissioning ceremony of the Coast Guard Cutter Jarvis held on Coast Guard Island, Thursday May 23, 2013. The Jarvis was commissioned in 1972 and will be transferred to the Bangladesh navy as the BNS Somudra Joy. (U.S. Coast Guard photo by Petty Officer 2nd Pamela J. Boehland)








> Crew members of the BNS Somudra Joy, a Bangladesh navy ship and the former U.S. Coast Guard Cutter Jarvis, hoist the Bangladesh flag on the stern of the ship following the official transfer ceremony held on Coast Guard Island in Alameda, Calif., Thursday May 23, 2013. Commissioned in 1972, Jarvis is the fourth in its class of High Endurance Cutters to be decommissioned. U.S. Coast Guard photo by Petty Officer 2nd Pamela J. Boehland








> Crew members of the BNS Somudra Joy, a Bangladesh navy ship and the former U.S. Coast Guard Cutter Jarvis, march to the ship during the official transfer ceremony held on Coast Guard Island, Alameda, Calif., Thursday, May 23, 2013. Commissioned in 1972, the Jarvis was the fourth in its class of High Endurance Cutters to be decommissioned to be replaced by National Security Cutters. U.S. Coast Guard photo by Petty Officer 2nd Pamela J. Boehland

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

warrantofficer said:


> if it is true lets sink some kolkata class



Impossible

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Allah Akbar

why impossible?


bengalhulk said:


> Impossible

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

warrantofficer said:


> why impossible?



because thats Stealth Destroyer


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

warrantofficer said:


> why impossible?





BDforever said:


> because thats Stealth Destroyer



Stealthy
Better sensors
Heavy Defence and firepower


----------



## Allah Akbar

guys dont lose the hope .i know kolkata class classification.one good hit can sink the ship.remember the naval might bismark,prince of wales ,yamamoto all are under the sea .kolkata class will sink too  be positive


bengalhulk said:


> Stealthy
> Better sensors
> Heavy Defence and firepower

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

Kolkotta-class is a destroyer.

Jarvis is a frigate.

Go figure


----------



## Allah Akbar

hamilton cutter is actualy a coastguardship.if the titanic can sink by simple ice .dont be sure about kolkata.well any ship can be sink by any circumstances.the mighty ships which are all under the sea was thought they will never sink.


Loki said:


> Kolkotta-class is a destroyer.
> 
> Jarvis is a frigate.
> 
> Go figure


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

warrantofficer said:


> guys dont lose the hope .i know kolkata class classification.one good hit can sink the ship.remember the naval might bismark,prince of wales ,yamamoto all are under the sea .kolkata class will sink too  be positive



Stealthy
Better sensors
Heavy Defence and firepower

Any of our warships can not hit this Destroyer. We need equal warship like this to sink it.



warrantofficer said:


> hamilton cutter is actualy a coastguardship.if the titanic can sink by simple ice .dont be sure about kolkata.well any ship can be sink by any circumstances.the mighty ships which are all under the sea was thought they will never sink.



Then we can sink it and any ship using anti-tank gun.


----------



## ares

warrantofficer said:


> guys dont lose the hope .i know kolkata class classification.one good hit can sink the ship.remember the naval might bismark,prince of wales ,yamamoto all are under the sea .kolkata class will sink too  be positive



Any thing that floats on water can be sunk, but you should have means to do it.

British had to deploy over a dozen warships to sink one Bismarck. Japanese had to deploy dozens of torpedo bombers to sink the Prince of wales, 

Battleship 'Yamato'(Not yamamoto :that was the Japanese admiral') had an entire American carrier task force hunting it. 

Unfortunately Bangladesh has none of the above resources. A single Kolkatta class with 16 Bhramos missiles has more fire power than entire Bangladesh Navy.

Bangladesh has yet to posses a missile or an aircraft which can overcome its twin layer of Barak missile defenses (which can shoot down ASM at 75 Kms.) or pass through its CIWS.

Bangladesh has yet to posses a submarine which can fool it Sonar or the two submarine hunter helos deployed on it.


----------



## Zabaniyah

warrantofficer said:


> hamilton cutter is actualy a coastguardship.if the titanic can sink by simple ice .dont be sure about kolkata.well any ship can be sink by any circumstances.the mighty ships which are all under the sea was thought they will never sink.



Sensors and advanced electronic suites really do matter.


----------



## Banglar Bagh

I dont think this BNS Shomudrojoy can even provide the slightest of challenge to Kolkata class but it should be sufficient to sink both the Aung Zeya class frigates. Infact, I expect nothing less from this ship other than completely wiping out the Burmese Navy in case of any conflict. For taking out those Kolkata classes we need type 054A class frigates.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ares

Banglar Bagh said:


> I dont think this BNS Shomudrojoy can even provide the slightest of challenge to Kolkata class but it should be sufficient to sink both the Aung Zeya class frigates. Infact, I expect nothing less from this ship other than completely wiping out the Burmese Navy in case of any conflict. For taking out those Kolkata classes *we need type 054A class frigates.*



In conventional wisdom frigate can not take on a destroyer and hope to survive, specially the one inferior in weaponry, complement and design.


----------



## Allah Akbar

this is for you . ship sinked by bakter sikan. even a small ship . its an answer for you not a joke , watch it.






bengalhulk said:


> Stealthy
> Better sensors
> Heavy Defence and firepower
> 
> Any of our warships can not hit this Destroyer. We need equal warship like this to sink it.
> 
> 
> 
> Then we can sink it and any ship using anti-tank gun.


----------



## Banglar Bagh

ares said:


> In conventional wisdom frigate can not take on a destroyer and hope to survive, specially the one inferior in weaponry, complement and design.


Surely Kolkata class is better than type 054A but you never know. It all ultimately depends on tactics, training and the will to survive of the men on the ship rather than the ship itself. And asymmetrical warfare is a nightmare for all bulky destroyers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Allah Akbar

the battle win by tactics and a great battle plan. advance hardware is a plus point so true. but how about this?shocked?who said we will use the frigates ?see this 






ares said:


> Any thing that floats on water can be sunk, but you should have means to do it.
> 
> British had to deploy over a dozen warships to sink one Bismarck. Japanese had to deploy dozens of torpedo bombers to sink the Prince of wales,
> 
> Battleship 'Yamato'(Not yamamoto :that was the Japanese admiral') had an entire American carrier task force hunting it.
> 
> Unfortunately Bangladesh has none of the above resources. A single Kolkatta class with 16 Bhramos missiles has more fire power than entire Bangladesh Navy.
> 
> Bangladesh has yet to posses a missile or an aircraft which can overcome its twin layer of Barak missile defenses (which can shoot down ASM at 75 Kms.) or pass through its CIWS.
> 
> Bangladesh has yet to posses a submarine which can fool it Sonar or the two submarine hunter helos deployed on it.


----------



## Banglar Bagh

@bengalhulk hey did you change your nick? 
Abu Saleh was better than this.


----------



## ares

Banglar Bagh said:


> Surely Kolkata class is better than type 054A but you never know. It all ultimately depends on tactics, training and the will to survive of the men on the ship rather than the ship itself. And asymmetrical warfare tactics is a nightmare for all bulky destroyers.



That is why it is called conventional wisdom. Nine times out of ten the better machine will win but once in blue moon even a F-16 shoots down a F-22 in simulated combat. 

'Tactics', 'will to live' etc are not quantifiable parameters, hence we stick to measurable parameters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ares

warrantofficer said:


> the battle win by tactics and a great battle plan. advance hardware is a plus point so true. but how about this?shocked?who said we will use the frigates ?see this



If left to likes of you, you would fantasize even your fishing boats would sink aircraft carriers, but such are but pubescent wet dreams.


----------



## Allah Akbar

indian is mighty than bd navy.so bd navy will never go strait controntation.well battle has no rules.those who compare kolkata class and our chinese frigate is living in fools heaven.i said sink the destroyer.thats the mission .doesnt matter how or when or where we will do it.well if there is any war.we have our own stealth technology. i will not disclose it.but trust me i'm not bs here


ares said:


> That is why it is called conventional wisdom. Nine times out of ten the better machine will win but once in blue moon even a F-16 shoots down a F-22 in simulated combat.
> 
> 'Tactics', 'will to live' etc are not quantifiable parameters, hence we stick to measurable parameters.



you sure?well i still not belive you yet! you are not mighty than the us naval force. one good tactics and plan may ruin yr overconfidence.thats why the americans are now negociating with the talibans even they thought invasion was a picnic.same thing will happend to you too


ares said:


> If left to likes of you, you would fantasize even your fishing boats would sink aircraft carriers, but such are but pubescent wet dreams.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ares

warrantofficer said:


> indian is mighty than bd navy.so bd navy will never go strait controntation.well battle has no rules.those who compare kolkata class and our chinese frigate is living in fools heaven.i said sink the destroyer.thats the mission .doesnt matter how or when or where we will do it.well if there is any war.we have our own stealth technology. i will not disclose it.*but trust me i'm bs here*



Don't we know it!!

Stop making a fool out of yourself and live in the real world, if such a war were to happen, what makes you think Indian navy/airarm or Indian air force will allow any thing that floats even near its vessels , what makes you think anything that floats will even survive the initial Indian air raids...just like as happened in 1971 in waters of East Pakistan.


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

warrantofficer said:


> this is for you . ship sinked by bakter sikan. even a small ship . its an answer for you not a joke , watch it.



Well simple ans, ship in video does not have CIWS. And modern warship does have CIWS, good sensors and it will attack you back.


----------



## Allah Akbar

keep in your point . you joke about ATGM and ship. i show you an example. there are millions of ways in real combat. calculation , logistics or armament is not everything which you are thinking now.you have no or very less idea about real combat situation.its completely a different senario


bengalhulk said:


> Well simple ans, ship in video does not have CIWS. And modern warship does have CIWS, good sensors and it will lattack you back.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Banglar Bagh said:


> @bengalhulk hey did you change your nick?
> Abu Saleh was better than this.



Yes :p, why this name is bad? And I spell my name *Abu Shaleh* Rumi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

BDforever said:


> because thats Stealth Destroyer



Low signature doesn't mean invisible. If you put some Harpoon or similar missiles back onto the Hamilton class ship, and make good use of recce and targeting platforms, and wait for the right moment, there is no reason why you couldn't knock out a Kolkata class ship. It wouldn't be easy, but then again, what is? As soon as Kolkata switches on any of it's radar's, she's detectable by ECM at much greater ranges than possible by radar. A sub can detect screw noise at very long ranges. Etc.

See what a Harpoon can do to a 4800 ton decommed Type 22 frigate (who's Sea Wolf could intercept 4,5" cannon shells): 
http://www.defence.pk/forums/naval-...n-navy-blows-up-its-own-ship.html#post4428611

'Stealth' helps but doesn't make a ship immune to this: Warship Vulnerability
And the Kolkata is in essence still a revamped Delhi class, much like the Talwar is a revamped Krivak III: better than the original but still a revamped version, not an entirely new design (hence, my expectations of e.g. the Shivalik would be higher)



ares said:


> Don't we know it!!
> 
> Stop making a fool out of yourself and live in the real world, if such a war were to happen, what makes you think Indian navy/airarm or Indian air force will allow any thing that floats even near its vessels , what makes you think anything that floats will even survive the initial Indian air raids...just like as happened in 1971 in waters of East Pakistan.



Over confidence gets you killed right quick....

WHECs are the size of Perry's (not exactly small) and at one point also carried Harpoon, Phalanx CIWS and triple ASW tubes with associated sensor fits.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## asad71

1.BD needs to adopt a doctrine like Iran or even N Korea or China. Start with shore defense integrating air,sea and land forces and making intelligent use of the Bay islands and the coastal forests.

2. Meanwhile develop BN to secure our EEZ whch is up to 200 miles. Iran's Swarming Tactics must be adopted.

3. Thereafter, develop capability to secure a line Vyzag to Andaman Nicobar. Thereon PLAN and Indonesian Navy should take over our interests.

4. It is pointless to compare or try to compete with IN in terms of craft. Which does not mean we need to fear IN. On the contrary IN's size and huge area of responsibility come with vulnerabilities should be exploited by BN. BN must coordinate with PLAN eqpt acquisition and tactics.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

warrantofficer said:


> keep in your point . you joke about ATGM and ship. i show you an example. there are millions of ways in real combat. calculation , logistics or armament is not everything whic you think.you no idea about real combat situation.its completely a different senario



I never showed real combat but, I have some knowledge about it.

You must give respect to a good warship. British had to deploy over a dozen warships to sink one Bismarck warship. Why? Because that was a good warship, and that was real combat.


----------



## Dillinger

Penguin said:


> Low signature doesn't mean invisible. If you put some Harpoon or similar missiles back onto the Hamilton class ship, and make good use of recce and targeting platforms, and wait for the right moment, there is no reason why you couldn't knock out a Kolkata class ship. It wouldn't be easy, but then again, what is? As soon as Kolkata switches on any of it's radar's, she's detectable by ECM at much greater ranges than possible by radar. A sub can detect screw noise at very long ranges. Etc.
> 
> See what a Harpoon can do to a 4800 ton decommed Type 22 frigate (who's Sea Wolf could intercept 4,5" cannon shells):
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/naval-...n-navy-blows-up-its-own-ship.html#post4428611
> 
> 'Stealth' helps but doesn't make a ship immune to this: Warship Vulnerability
> And the Kolkata is in essence still a revamped Delhi class, much like the Talwar is a revamped Krivak III: better than the original but still a revampted versions, not en entirely new design (hence, my expectations of the Shivalik would be higher)
> 
> 
> 
> Over confidence gets you killed right quick....



While it is true that anything that floats can be sunk. You've got one thing wrong. The P-15A(Kolkata) Destroyers are not based on the P-15(Delhi) Destroyers nor do they derive any particular or conspicuous design elements from the latter. The sensors are not the same, neither is the air defense systems, the design itself is different from the ground up down to the nitty gritties of enhancing intact stability and damage stability. A cursory look at the superstructure and the resultant difference in construction parameters itself will reveal that much. You're spot on on the Talwar class frigates though.


----------



## Penguin

Dillinger said:


> While it is true that anything that floats can be sunk. You've got one thing wrong. The P-15A(Kolkata) Destroyers are not based on the P-15(Delhi) Destroyers nor do they derive any particular or conspicuous design elements from the latter. The sensors are not the same, neither is the air defense systems, the design itself is different from the ground up down to the nitty gritties of enhancing intact stability and damage stability. A cursory look at the superstructure and the resultant difference in construction parameters itself will reveal that much. You're spot on on the Talwar class frigates though.



I suppose that's why it is Project 15*A*, which started out as 'improved Delhi'? Or are you also claiming e.g. project 16A (Brahmaputra class) is not a development of Project 16 (Godavari class)? Clearly, the 15A is based on the 15. See e.g. the stack arrangement, indicating it will use a similar powerplant with four DT-59 reversible gas turbines grouped in two pairs. See also the overall design and layout of the ship: the lineage is evident. 

Project 15-A Improved Delhi / Bangalore / DDGHM Kolkata
Project 15 D Dehli Class Destroyer


----------



## Dillinger

Penguin said:


> View attachment 9995
> 
> 
> I suppose that's why it is Project 15*A*? Clearly, it is based on the project 15. See e.g. the stack arrangement, indicating it will use a similar four gas turbines powerplant of Russian origin.



The propulsion system similarities are a matter of conscious choice, we are not going to reinvent the wheel. That hardly makes it a causative agent for stating that the P-15A is a derivative of the Delhi class destroyers. In fact the former detracts from many design and construction practices that we have used in the past..that does not mean that we shall not bank on garnered experience. Both ships are poles apart in their capabilities, a detailed look at the air defense system present on the P-15A can make that clear. Or are you asserting that using the Zorya turbines on both the projects makes one the derivative of another. A curious conclusion to say the least. That would be akin to stating that two separate delta wing aerial platforms have been derived from each other and that it correlates to their comparative performances, akin to stating that the J-10's abilities would be marginally or at least not substantially better than the J-7s because both of them share the delta wing configuration. Parity or lack thereof cannot be established through such basic comparisons.


----------



## Penguin

Dillinger said:


> The propulsion system similarities are a matter of conscious choice, we are not going to reinvent the wheel. That hardly makes it a causative agent for stating that the P-15A is a derivative of the Delhi class destroyers. In fact the former detracts from many design and construction practices that we have used in the past..that does not mean that we shall not bank on garnered experience. Both ships are poles apart in their capabilities, a detailed look at the air defense system present on the P-15A can make that clear. Or are you asserting that using the Zorya turbines on both the projects makes one the derivative of another. A curious conclusion to say the least. That would be akin to stating that two separate delta wing aerial platforms have been derived from each other and that it correlates to their comparative performances, akin to stating that the J-10's abilities would be marginally or at least not substantially better than the J-7s because both of them share the delta wing configuration. Parity or lack thereof cannot be established through such basic comparisons.



The propulsion is one point (hence I used e.g.). As for choice, the entirely new P17 uses a very different plant, with very different turbines. Overall dimensions P15 (Displacement:	
6,700 tonnes standard, 6,900 tonnes full load, 163 m x 17.4 m x 6.5 m) and P15A(Displacement:	
6,800 tonnes standard, 7,000 tonnes full load, 163 m x 17.4 m) are another. General layout yet another (see next post). Choice of armament yet another (SAM was initially VL Shtil rather than Barak 8, and the ELTA PAR also came later). 

The comparison with the delta wing aircraft is false and incorrect, as we're not dealing with a random pair of delta wing configured planes, but rather 2 consecutive planes by the same designer and maker, more like F/A-18C/D and F/A-18E/D, or F-8 and A-7, or YB-35 and YB-49. 

And, your reply conveniently leaves the question of IN's project numbering unaddressed...

So, you are saying P15A is a completely new design, totally separate from P15? Seriously?

Do note that you are the one talking about each ship's capabilities, which is a matter that I have made no reference to whatsoever in previous posts...


----------



## Penguin




----------



## Penguin

Much in the same way industry proposed 'project 21956' is really an Udaloy class 'redone'


----------



## Dillinger

Penguin said:


>



You are basing this on similarity in dimensions and appearance to gauge the relative difference between the two platforms? I used the delta wing analogy to simply demonstrate that design similarities do not cogently lead to the conclusion that one platform is "based" on another. The fact that both platforms are indeed our products and the P-15A is the successor to the P-15 has already been addressed when I stated that we were not going to reinvent the wheel when it comes to design elements that are proven and do not lead to any severe performance penalties. 

Can you not see the difference between the Fregat MAE radar and the EL/M-2248 MF-STAR radar? Do you assert that there is any parity between these two sensors when the latter is more than a generation ahead by the simple virtue of being an AESA radar? Even to elucidate the difference between the two systems with a modicum of detail would require considerable time and information-dense posts. The performance divide between the 3S90M and the Barak-8 is glaringly large. The difference in interception range itself is rather telling with even the upgraded Shtil-1s maxing out at 35Km and the Barak-8 maxing out at 70Km. The qualitative difference in command and control functions accrued from the EMCCA Mk4 on-board the P-15A are considerable. Do these seem to come of as cosmetic differences? 

Certain select design similarities, retained for the purpose of risk amortization in the early stages of the project itself, do not provide substantive data to assert that the difference in the performance parameters of the two ships shall be anything less than significant. Was it not your purpose to advocate a conclusion contrary to this through your original statement?


----------



## Penguin

Dillinger said:


> Can you not see the difference between the Fregat MAE radar and the EL/M-2248 MF-STAR radar? Do you assert that there is any parity between these two sensors when the latter is more than a generation ahead by the simple virtue of being an AESA radar? Even to elucidate the difference between the two systems with a modicum of detail would require considerable time and information-dense posts. The performance divide between the 3S90M and the Barak-8 is glaringly large. The difference in interception range itself is rather telling with even the upgraded Shtil-1s maxing out at 35Km and the Barak-8 maxing out at 70Km. The qualitative difference in command and control functions accrued from the EMCCA Mk4 on-board the P-15A are considerable. Do these seem to come of as cosmetic differences?



As pointed out before (did you pay attention?), you are confusing design (the ship itself) and capability (the sensor and combat systems it carries). When the P15A started out being designed, there wasn't even a Barak-8 being developed.... P15A ships are sitting and waiting in Mumbai for those newer systems - which were added in 'after the fact' - to be delivered.



Dillinger said:


> Certain select design similarities, retained for the purpose of risk amortization in the early stages of the project itself, do not provide substantive data to assert that the difference in the performance parameters of the two ships shall be anything less than significant. *Was it not your purpose to advocate a conclusion contrary to this through your original statement?*



AGAIN (i.e. REPEATED): I ADDRESSED NEITHER THE ABSOLUTE NOR THE RELATIVE CAPABILITIES OF P15 and P15A. I ADDRESSED THE SHIP DESIGN. WHY DO YOU ASSUME I'' M TALKING ABOUT CAPABILITY (BESIDES, WHATS IT TO YOU IF I WERE!?)

You obviously read something into my posts that simply isn't there, and that is YOUR problem. 
(Maybe next time ask about purpose rather than assume?)

What is it with you guys here at this forum .... soooooo tiresome these nationalistic hangups.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

... meanwhile, please explain P16 and P16A frigates to me: is one NOT a development of the other? Or P25 Khukri and P25A Kora corvettes for that matter. And how about P17 and P17A? How come it all of a sudden it would be different with P15 and P15A? I'ld really like to know.

P17 and P17A*


----------



## eastwatch

asad71 said:


> 3. Thereafter, develop capability to secure a line Vyzag to Andaman Nicobar. *Thereon PLAN and Indonesian Navy should take over our interests.*



PLAN and Indonesian navy, and not BN by itself????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? What kind of strategy is this? Can you clap with one hand? If not then tell us what kind of military alliance BD has made with Indonesia or PLAN? I am surprised at the naivety of your suggestion.

Why China or Indonesia should interfere with a mess that may be created by ourselves? International diplomacy that we can trust them to extend to put off the fire, but no reason to believe any of them will interfere directly with a BD-India naval war. It is too easy to express such an expectation which is not real.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bamboo Castle

british_bengali said:


> does anyone know if those two South korean Corvettes,according to AMI Internetional,are actually coming or is it just on the drawing board like the f-22b?



If, what BDforever said is true and if the two Type-53H2 Jianghu III really did arrive (I highly doubt though), then the F-22B you are talking about has arrived. Type-53H2 is F-22B.


----------



## Allah Akbar

we will deploy 100 wooden fishing trawlers with the torpedo for one indian destroyer.wooden fishing trawlers are low signature in radar. similar performance like the stealth.the same way the english deploy lots of ships for bismark the result is bismark under water now  RIP bismark.RIP kolkatta class too


bengalhulk said:


> I never showed real combat but, I have some knowledge about it.
> 
> You must give respect to a good warship. British had to deploy over a dozen warships to sink one Bismarck warship. Why? Because that was a good warship, and that was real combat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Allah Akbar

ty penguin. i see only get what i wanted to tell. everybody is so scared about that kolkata class. i know the steath tech doesn't mean its invisible.a stealth ship shows in radar like a smallship . like a cruiseboat or a big trawler.and yes when it will on its radar its no longer a stealth.most of the people believe stealth means invisible . There is no doubt that the kolkata class is a great ship,but it doesn't make no sense its unbeatable. @ares is too overconfident and that will take him underwater with his mightyship 


Penguin said:


> Low signature doesn't mean invisible. If you put some Harpoon or similar missiles back onto the Hamilton class ship, and make good use of recce and targeting platforms, and wait for the right moment, there is no reason why you couldn't knock out a Kolkata class ship. It wouldn't be easy, but then again, what is? As soon as Kolkata switches on any of it's radar's, she's detectable by ECM at much greater ranges than possin invisble by radar. A sub can detect screw noise at very long ranges. Etc.
> 
> See what a Harpoon can do to a 4800 ton decommed Type 22 frigate (who's Sea Wolf could intercept 4,5" cannon shells):
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/naval-...n-navy-blows-up-its-own-ship.html#post4428611
> 
> 'Stealth' helps but doesn't make a ship immune to this: Warship Vulnerability
> And the Kolkata is in essence still a revamped Delhi class, much like the Talwar is a revamped Krivak III: better than the original but still a revamped version, not an entirely new design (hence, my expectations of e.g. the Shivalik would be higher)
> 
> 
> 
> Over confidence gets you killed right quick....
> 
> WHECs are the size of Perry's (not exactly small) and at one point also carried Harpoon, Phalanx CIWS and triple ASW tubes with associated sensor fits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ares

Penguin said:


> Low signature doesn't mean invisible. If you put some Harpoon or similar missiles back onto the Hamilton class ship, and make good use of recce and targeting platforms, and wait for the right moment, there is no reason why you couldn't knock out a Kolkata class ship. It wouldn't be easy, but then again, what is? As soon as Kolkata switches on any of it's radar's, she's detectable by ECM at much greater ranges than possible by radar. A sub can detect screw noise at very long ranges. Etc.
> 
> See what a Harpoon can do to a 4800 ton decommed Type 22 frigate (who's Sea Wolf could intercept 4,5" cannon shells):
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/naval-...n-navy-blows-up-its-own-ship.html#post4428611
> 
> 'Stealth' helps but doesn't make a ship immune to this: Warship Vulnerability
> And the Kolkata is in essence still a revamped Delhi class, much like the Talwar is a revamped Krivak III: better than the original but still a revamped version, not an entirely new design (hence, my expectations of e.g. the Shivalik would be higher)
> 
> 
> 
> Over confidence gets you killed right quick....
> 
> WHECs are the size of Perry's (not exactly small) and at one point also carried Harpoon, Phalanx CIWS and triple ASW tubes with associated sensor fits.



'Confidence' and not 'overconfidence' is the term used when you know your capability and that of your enemy's.

Another fact is the bigger they are harder they fall especially if you do not have any credible air defence against the enemy.

This Hamilton class cutter might have hosted a harpoon missile sys , and torpedo tubes in addition to a Otobreda 76 mm gun ..but it does no more ..BN wants to commission it as a frigate by installing Chinese C-802 A and FM- 90 SAM ..which are obsolete at best by today's standards.
It by far pales away in front of weapons suit of Kolkatta class.

However if an actual war were to break out b/w Bangladesh and India..it is not Indian Navy which BN will be dreading but IAF and Indian Navy airwing, because absence of airwing of their own, nor a credible ship based SAM. 

This not overconfidence but experience from past conflict. Where Indian Navy solely used it carrier borne aircraft to sink almost all Pakistani ships in Chittagong, Cox's Bazar , Port of Mongla and Khulna harbors.


----------



## BDforever

ares said:


> 'Confidence' and not 'overconfidence' is the term used when you know your capability and that of your enemy's.
> 
> Another fact is the bigger they are harder they fall especially if you do not have any credible air defence against the enemy.
> 
> This Hamilton class cutter might have hosted a harpoon missile sys , and torpedo tubes in addition to a Otobreda 76 mm gun ..but it does no more ..BN wants to commission it as a frigate by installing Chinese C-802 A and FM- 90 SAM ..which are obsolete at best by today's standards.
> It by far pales away in front of weapons suit of Kolkatta class.
> 
> However if an actual war were to break out b/w Bangladesh and India..it is not Indian Navy which BN will be dreading but IAF and Indian Navy airwing, because absence of airwing of their own, nor a credible ship based SAM.
> 
> This not overconfidence but experience from past conflict. Where Indian Navy solely used it carrier borne aircraft to sink almost all Pakistani ships in Chittagong, Cox's Bazar , Port of Mongla and Khulna harbors.



1. FM 90 first introduced in 1998 and C-802A in 2006, both are obsolete ? ! ! wow i did not know that, yeap @Penguin spotted on about overconfident  
2. yes of course india has air superiority which is natural because india is big country with big economy. Anyway try to attack BD before 2023 if you want to or other wise it will be hard you to keep that air superiority. BD is going to introduce 5 layer air defence system all over the country, after that it will be shooting practice

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

BDforever said:


> 1. FM 90 first introduced in 1998 and C-802A in 2006, both are obsolete ? ! ! wow i did not know that, yeap @Penguin spotted on about overconfident
> 2. yes of course india has air superiority which is natural because india is big country with big economy. Anyway try to attack BD before 2023 if you want to or other wise it will be hard you to keep that air superiority. BD is going to introduce 5 layer air defence system all over the country, after that it will be shooting practice


Air Defence can only support Strong Air Force without strong Air Force of at least 300 Fighter Jets Air Defense systems can't do much


----------



## BDforever

Zarvan said:


> Air Defence can only support Strong Air Force without strong Air Force of at least 300 Fighter Jets Air Defense systems can't do much



care to explain ?


----------



## Zarvan

BDforever said:


> care to explain ?



Sir without Strong Air Force Air defense can't shoot down much fighter jets and many of them can be destroyed by Missiles off other country Sir you need stronger Air Force to hit back and launch some offensive attacks to and for that you need lot of new modern planes and lot of them Sir

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

Zarvan said:


> Sir without Strong Air Force Air defense can't shoot down much fighter jets and many of them can be destroyed by Missiles off other country Sir you need stronger Air Force to hit back and launch some offensive attacks to and for that you need lot of new modern planes and lot of them Sir



Do you have any idea modern days SAM system can engage with how much aircraft ? Do you know Modern days SAM system also has anti-missile features ? what do you think SAM is anti air gun system ?


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

warrantofficer said:


> we will deploy 100 wooden fishing trawlers with the torpedo for one indian destroyer.wooden fishing trawlers are low signature in radar. similar performance like the stealth.the same way the english deploy lots of ships for bismark the result is bismark under water now  RIP bismark.RIP kolkatta class too



Torpedo have small range, you have to go near the warship and the missile, gun and CIWS will be ready for you.


----------



## Dillinger

BDforever said:


> Do you have any idea modern days SAM system can engage with how much aircraft ? Do you know Modern days SAM system also has anti-missile features ? what do you think SAM is anti air gun system ?



Uhunh..now an air defense system's capabilities are to be judged by how many fighters its accompanied by.

He's right as far as looking at performance during hostilities as part of overall strategies is concerned but most naval ships don't go about with a fighter escort so its sort of a brain dead thing to post.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

BDforever said:


> Do you have any idea modern days SAM system can engage with how much aircraft ? Do you know Modern days SAM system also has anti-missile features ? what do you think SAM is anti air gun system ?



Every mobile SAM system can carry 4-64 missiles. But if we build fixed SAM system sites in our border then we can have 100s of missiles in every SAM site. And if we combine Fixed and mobile SAM system then we are protected from air strike to missile strike. Banglar Akash Thakibe Mukto.

But, we need defence policy and lot of money.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

bengalhulk said:


> Every mobile SAM system can carry 4-64 missiles. But if we build fixed SAM system sites in our border then we can have 100s of missiles in every SAM site. And if we combine Fixed and mobile SAM system then we are protected from air strike to missile strike. Banglar Akash Thakibe Mukto.
> 
> But, we need defence policy and lot of money.



Any fixed SAM sites will become easy targets for SEAD ops carried out by stand-off precision munitions and/or ARMs. NOT A GOOD IDEA. Not to mention that trying to create a dense air defense scenario is cost prohibitive to the extreme. Gaps will always exist and fighters with extreme endurance and significant loitering capabilities required to probe and effectively utilize these gaps will always exist.


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Dillinger said:


> Any fixed SAM sites will become easy targets for SEAD ops carried out by stand-off precision munitions and/or ARMs. NOT A GOOD IDEA. Not to mention that trying to create a dense air defense scenario is cost prohibitive to the extreme. Gaps will always exist and fighters with extreme endurance and significant loitering capabilities required to probe and effectively utilize these gaps will always exist.



I have told mobile and Fixed SAM system combo. Fixed sites will give long range protection with huge firepower and mobile SAMs will protect fixed SAM site. Then logically we can easily intercept any air strike and missile strike.

Fixed SAM sites will be built 100s KM inside our land. Our Land and Air wing will take care of its security.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bagh

BDforever said:


> Do you have any idea modern days SAM system can engage with how much aircraft ? Do you know Modern days SAM system also has anti-missile features ? what do you think SAM is anti air gun system ?


Actually he is right. You will always need aircrafts to back up your ground-based air defense units.


----------



## BDforever

Banglar Bagh said:


> Actually he is right. You will always need aircrafts to back up your ground-based air defense unit.



yes I agree you need but you do not need at least 300 aircraft for that to protect

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bagh

Zarvan said:


> Air Defence can only support Strong Air Force without strong Air Force of at least 300 Fighter Jets Air Defense systems can't do much



Our airspace is not that big. We need a fully-integrated SAM network that can cover the whole airspace. Probably around 4 squadrons of 4++ gen. fighters is more than enough for intercepting enemy fighters and to supplement the SAM network. And also a dedicated naval air wing is needed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dillinger

bengalhulk said:


> I have told mobile and Fixed SAM system combo. Fixed sites will give long range protection with huge firepower and mobile SAMs will protect fixed SAM site. Then logically we can easily intercept any air strike and missile strike.
> 
> Fixed SAM sites will be built 100s KM inside our land. Our Land and Air wing will take care of its security.



This is a false assumption Trying to cordon of the area through building a layered system requires quite a bit of depth. geographical depth, even the best long range "protection" is going to have a very hard time making intercepts. Fighters do not approach sites in a linear manner nor is it a set piece battle with individual systems "dueling" each other. Stand off munitions exist that can tag radiation sources from 250Km out and are becoming very common. Not to mention that even mobile SAM platforms will have a hard time getting around under surveillance..there is a reason that air defense sites alone do not comprise the solution for sanitizing one's air-space. Not to mention, there WILL ALWAYS be gaps, and there are various platforms which can exploit these gaps quite well. Eating a Hammer or a Spice will not do the gap-filler radars or MRTRs any good. In such scenarios it is the heavies which exploit their range to avoid all ADGE threats and interceptors - allowing them to ingress and strike from alternative routes which adds up to the ability to create localized air superiority sectors.

The components of an integrated air defense system like the IACCS are many in number and quite expensive- just the underlying data-sharing and C3I/C2IS grids like the Af-net can cost up to 4-5 billion dollars to develop and perhaps half of that to try and buy from some source.

So there is never any complete defense,but yes there are always ways to increase security in a relative manner and within the economic resources available. 
@Zarvan is right when he states that an appreciable number of aircraft are required to allow vectoring with ground intercepts to be useful- which means that BD will require a much larger air-force than the one it maintains today- NOT 300 platforms- that's just hyperbole. Although in @BDforever's defense- he was referring to SAM systems on naval platforms which do not usually work in concert with fighters- not at-least in the majority of the world's navies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Allah Akbar

its a fishing trawler and the number is 100.they will run out of ammo


bengalhulk said:


> Torpedo have small range, you have to go near the warship and the missile, gun and CIWS will be ready for you.



bhunjee,i have a news that will take your sleep tonight. soon we are getting the hq - 9 


Dillinger said:


> This is a false assumption Trying to cordon of the area through building a layered system requires quite a bit of depth. geographical depth, even the best long range "protection" is going to have a very hard time making intercepts. Fighters do not approach sites in a linear manner nor is it a set piece battle with individual systems "dueling" each other. Stand off munitions exist that can tag radiation sources from 250Km out and are becoming very common. Not to mention that even mobile SAM platforms will have a hard time getting around under surveillance..there is a reason that air defense sites alone do not comprise the solution for sanitizing one's air-space. Not to mention, there WILL ALWAYS be gaps, and there are various platforms which can exploit these gaps quite well. Eating a Hammer or a Spice will not do the gap-filler radars or MRTRs any good. In such scenarios it is the heavies which exploit their range to avoid all ADGE threats and interceptors - allowing them to ingress and strike from alternative routes which adds up to the ability to create localized air superiority sectors.
> 
> The components of an integrated air defense system like the IACCS are many in number and quite expensive- just the underlying data-sharing and C3I/C2IS grids like the Af-net can cost up to 4-5 billion dollars to develop and perhaps half of that to try and buy from some source.
> 
> So there is never any complete defense,but yes there are always ways to increase security in a relative manner and within the economic resources available.
> @Zarvan is right when he states that an appreciable number of aircraft are required to allow vectoring with ground intercepts to be useful- which means that BD will require a much larger air-force than the one it maintains today- NOT 300 platforms- that's just hyperbole. Although in @BDforever's defense- he was referring to SAM systems on naval platforms which do not usually work in concert with fighters- not at-least in the majority of the world's navies.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dillinger

warrantofficer said:


> its a fishing trawler and the number is 100.they will run out of ammo
> 
> bhunjee,i have a news that will take your sleep tonight. soon we are getting the hq - 9



AND that feeds in into just what I have typed. 

The HQ-9 is part of an ADGE..and no ADGE in the world is ever full-proof. 

Although if you really want to discuss the nitty gritties involved your best bet is tagging Oscar Sir, Gambit or Sancho and waiting for a reply.


----------



## Allah Akbar

bd is a small country.within 5 years we are getting a couple of sqaudrons of 4++ gen fighter jets. and the hq-9 is now almost ready for the shipment .neat


Zarvan said:


> Sir without Strong Air Force Air defense can't shoot down much fighter jets and many of them can be destroyed by Missiles off other country Sir you need stronger Air Force to hit back and launch some offensive attacks to and for that you need lot of new modern planes and lot of them Sir


----------



## Allah Akbar

i understand you well. some can't give the answer because they have no source .well you are true,the point sam like fm-90 or fm -90n cant give an edge.but can be useful for the low flying object or less speedy fling object like helicopter,UAV or mig-21s.for to intercept fighter like rafael,su-30mki,or advance migs or mirrage-2000 we need better radar and long range high altitude sams.and we are on it.the fighter vs a sam is a good game play. anyone can be a winner.the fighter has the edge more.but if the sam operators are tricky they will win. it all depends on radar on/off playing


Dillinger said:


> AND that feeds in into just what I have typed.
> 
> The HQ-9 is part of an ADGE..and no ADGE in the world is ever full-proof.
> 
> Although if you really want to discuss the nitty gritties involved your best bet is tagging Oscar Sir, Gambit or Sancho and waiting for a reply.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Penguin

Bamboo Castle said:


> If, what BDforever said is true and if the two Type-53H2 Jianghu III really did arrive (I highly doubt though), then the F-22B you are talking about has arrived. Type-53H2 is F-22B.



Type-53H2 is indeed the Jianghu III. However, if F-22B refers to a BN version of F-22P to PN, then F-22B certainly is a much different ship from Type 53H2.


----------



## Penguin

BDforever said:


> Do you have any idea modern days SAM system can engage with how much aircraft ? Do you know Modern days SAM system also has anti-missile features ? what do you think SAM is anti air gun system ?



Previous poster Zarvan has a valid point: in the absense of carrier aviation, ships not operating under cover of land based aircraft are vulnerable (and such cover requires quite some numbers of aircraft to be effective)


----------



## Neptune

What is the current missile inventory of BN?


----------



## Bamboo Castle

Penguin said:


> Type-53H2 is indeed the Jianghu III. However, if F-22B refers to a BN version of F-22P to PN, then F-22B certainly is a much different ship from Type 53H2.



Well, you can not be certain about anything in Bangladesh Defense. It is hard to tell what the F-22B stands for. However, F-22B is a Bangladesh naval program under which two guided missile frigate are to be procured. The ships can be off-the-shelf or brand new. The ships that have gone through evaluation are: 1. The Lupo class, 2. Ulsan Class, 3. Type-053H3 class, 4. Type-053H2G class, and 4. Type-053H2 class. Three variants of Type-053 has been evaluated and finally the government has gone for off-the-shelf Type-053H2.


----------



## british_bengali

Neptune said:


> What is the current missile inventory of BN?



C-802A,ottomat(some sources state it is mk 2 while others state mk 2 VI),C-704,silkworm,FM-90. 
A future possible missile addition may include the c-803 IF all the sources about our future 3 frigates armanments our true.However i believe we have no missile with a range of 200km

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neptune

british_bengali said:


> C-802A,ottomat(some sources state it is mk 2 while others state mk 2 VI),C-704,silkworm,FM-90.
> A future possible missile addition may include the c-803 IF all the sources about our future 3 frigates armanments our true.However i believe we have no missile with a range of 200km



I see Ruskies and the Chinese mostly. Who is the major arms supplies of Bangladesh. The Bear, the eagle or the Chinese ?


----------



## Allah Akbar

the bear , and the panda  .the eagle fly too high for us .


Neptune said:


> I see Ruskies and the Chinese mostly. Who is the major arms supplies of Bangladesh. The Bear, the eagle or the Chinese ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neptune

warrantofficer said:


> the bear , and the panda  .the eagle fly too high for us .



IMO you should have parts from all of them. Kinda super animal had a mutation that's above than all

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Allah Akbar

yeah we are the tiger and the panda and the bear suit us well because they are all forrest buddies . eagle is just a bird . no exact match with the tiger 


Neptune said:


> IMO you should have parts from all of them. Kinda super animal had a mutation that's above than all



but soon youwill see the missile over 200 km both in air and the sea .c-803 and the hq -9


british_bengali said:


> C-802A,ottomat(some sources state it is mk 2 while others state mk 2 VI),C-704,silkworm,FM-90.
> A future possible missile addition may include the c-803 IF all the sources about our future 3 frigates armanments our true.However i believe we have no missile with a range of 200km

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

british_bengali said:


> C-802A,ottomat(some sources state it is mk 2 while others state mk 2 VI),C-704,silkworm,FM-90.
> A future possible missile addition may include the c-803 IF all the sources about our future 3 frigates armanments our true.However i believe we have no missile with a range of 200km


Otomat Mk 2 Block IV (which is fitted on BNS BB) has 250km range

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## british_bengali

BDforever said:


> Otomat Mk 2 Block IV (which is fitted on BNS BB) has 250km range



Strange,i only thought the ottomats only went to 180km. 
Thanks for telling me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

BDforever said:


> Otomat Mk 2 Block IV (which is fitted on BNS BB) has 250km range



It's 180km:
http://www.mbda-systems.com/mediagallery/files/otomat_mk2_ds.pdf

Demonstration:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zabaniyah

Otomat's advantage is that it can acquire ground targets.


----------



## Luftwaffe

Neptune said:


> I see Ruskies and the Chinese mostly. Who is the major arms supplies of Bangladesh. The Bear, the eagle or the Chinese ?



The Dragon and Bear.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

british_bengali said:


> C-802A,ottomat(some sources state it is mk 2 while others state mk 2 VI),C-704,silkworm,FM-90.
> A future possible missile addition may include the c-803 IF all the sources about our future 3 frigates armanments our true.However i believe we have no missile with a range of 200km



120 km (C-802), 180 km (C-802A);	180+ km Teseo Otomat "Effective Range In excess of 180 km"


----------



## Penguin

Bamboo Castle said:


> Well, you can not be certain about anything in Bangladesh Defense. It is hard to tell what the F-22B stands for. However, F-22B is a Bangladesh naval program under which two guided missile frigate are to be procured. The ships can be off-the-shelf or brand new. The ships that have gone through evaluation are: 1. The Lupo class, 2. Ulsan Class, 3. Type-053H3 class, 4. Type-053H2G class, and 4. Type-053H2 class. Three variants of Type-053 has been evaluated and finally the government has gone for off-the-shelf Type-053H2.



I'm sorry, but why used the designation F-22# for any of those ship designs? All of those design designations are imho referring to USED ships. Lupo's from Italy, Ulsan's from North Korea, Type 053 Jianghu , Jiangwei I and II variations from China. F-22-whatever hints at the F-22P, which is a newer sino-export design. F-25T is the Nuaresan for Thailand. Catch my drift?


----------



## BDforever

Loki said:


> It's 180km:
> http://www.mbda-systems.com/mediagallery/files/otomat_mk2_ds.pdf
> 
> Demonstration:



Otomat Mk 2 has four versions. MK2 block I , MK2 Block II, MK2 block III and MK2 block IV... Block I an II has 180km range .. Block IV has 250 km range.


----------



## Zabaniyah

BDforever said:


> Otomat Mk 2 has four versions. MK2 block I , MK2 Block II, MK2 block III and *MK2 block IV... Block I an II has 180km range* .. *Block IV has 250 km range*.... there is also new variant introduced in 2006 name Tesco MK2/A.. do not know much about it



Does that make sense?

READ the manufacturer's official link carefully.


----------



## BDforever

Loki said:


> Does that make sense?
> 
> READ the manufacturer's official link carefully.



you read that carefully .. it is written that in excess of 180km 

and why not make sense ? chinese c802 missile has 120km range while c802A has 180km range


----------



## Allah Akbar

which has more speed?


Loki said:


> Otomat's advantage is that it can acquire ground targets.


----------



## Zabaniyah

BDforever said:


> you read that carefully .. it is written that in excess of 180km
> 
> *and why not make sense ? chinese c802 missile has 120km range while c802A has 180km range*



It didn't.

In excess simply mean over the normal limit.


----------



## BDforever

warrantofficer said:


> which has more speed?



c803 has more speed mach 2 while otomat has 1.8 but otomat block IV is more advanced than c803 , BD need to go for SALSCM (latest variant of c803 but has 400km range, need to scale down it to buy it) or can go for carrier killer CM400AKG with range of 250 but problem is it is not sea-skimming, can also go for C602G which has 290KM but again problem is it has subsonic speed .9 mach



Loki said:


> It didn't.



what did not ? read about it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

warrantofficer said:


> which has more speed?



Not all naval cruise missiles can hit ground targets.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Loki said:


> It didn't.
> 
> In excess simply mean over the normal limit.



so what does it mean you tell me ?


----------



## Zabaniyah

BDforever said:


> what did not ? read about it



You said MK2 block IV has range of 180km

And again saying block IV has 250 km range!(with no sources)



BDforever said:


> so what does it mean you tell me ?



Effective range.

What's so funny?


----------



## Allah Akbar

i think we dont need long range missile like over 250km. i think 704 is great. its cheap ,so we can have more number of missiles.and we can strike more more missiles insted of one single missle.because our budget is low


BDforever said:


> c803 has more speed mach 2 while otomat has 1.8 but otomat block IV is more advanced than c803 , BD need to go for SALSCM (latest variant of c803 but has 400km range, need to scale down it to buy it) or can go for carrier killer CM400AKG with range of 250 but problem is it is not sea-skimming, can also go for C602G which has 290KM but again problem is it has subsonic speed .9 mach
> 
> 
> 
> what did not ? read about it


----------



## BDforever

Loki said:


> You said MK2 block IV has range of 180km
> 
> And again saying block IV has 250 km range!(with no sources)
> 
> 
> 
> Effective range.
> 
> What's so funny?



i am always saying it has 250km range 

now check this link .. it says it has in excess of 150km range, so does it mean it has 150km range ? 

OTOMAT MK2 BLOCK IV | Site du GICAN



warrantofficer said:


> i think we dont need long range missile like over 250km. i think 704 is great. its cheap ,so we can have more number of missiles.and we can strike more more missiles insted of one single missle.because our budget is low



are you nut.. all modern navy has 500km ranged missile


----------



## Zabaniyah

warrantofficer said:


> i think we dont need long range missile like over 250km. i think 704 is great. its cheap ,so we can have more number of missiles.and we can strike more more missiles insted of one single missle.because our budget is low



Sure we do

We may get the C-803:
C-803 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
China's Eagle Strike-Eight Anti-Ship Cruise Missiles: The YJ-83, C803, and the Family Tree | Defense Media Network
YJ-83 / C-803



BDforever said:


> i am always saying it has 250km range



Where's your source?


----------



## Allah Akbar

lol are we rich like them or export missiles?they make it and we buy it. its a fact.if we had oil like the saudis or qatar,uae.i will better go for the latest harpon missiles! why those chinese missiles then.it hurts when we buy the missiles by selling our sweat and physical labour 


BDforever said:


> i am always saying it has 250km range
> now check this link .. it says it has in excess of 150km range, so does it mean it has 150km range ?
> 
> OTOMAT MK2 BLOCK IV | Site du GICAN
> 
> 
> 
> are you nut.. all modern navy has 500km ranged missile

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Allah Akbar

list of the chinese missiles c704,c705K D,CM 400 AKG,CM 506 KG,CM-501G,CM 502KG,CM 602G,C-802,C-802AGK,C-803,C-805

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Loki said:


> Sure we do
> 
> We may get the C-803:
> C-803 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> China's Eagle Strike-Eight Anti-Ship Cruise Missiles: The YJ-83, C803, and the Family Tree | Defense Media Network
> YJ-83 / C-803
> 
> 
> 
> Where's your source?



A version called Otomach was proposed as a further improvement on the Mk2, with a speed of Mach 1.8. However, further evaluations found that stealth was better than speed at penetrating warship defenses so the project was dropped. In 1992, the Italian government started the development of a new generation anti-ship missile designated Otomat Mk3 with a disbursement of 19 million. Meanwhile, the French Navy chose to pursue the ANS/ANNG/ANF project for a supersonic missile, thereby ending French involvement in the development of the Otomat.[6]

The Mk3 version was named at one point Ulisse, the Italian name for the mythical hero Odysseus. With development starting twenty years after the Mk1 version, the Mk3 was a quite different weapon. The guidance package was updated with new IR and radar sensors in the nose, a GPS navigation system and an updated data link to allow the engagement of coastal targets. To improve the missile chances of hitting, its nose and wing shapes were optimized for a reduced radar cross section (RCS). Range was improved to 250&#8211;300 km while keeping the same dimensions of the previous versions.

then comes otomat mk2 block IV version

source: Otomat - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

source:Missile antinave Teseo - Otomat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Allah Akbar

The missiles and computer and the cell phone is same like. few days later they become backdated


----------



## Bamboo Castle

Penguin said:


> I'm sorry, but why used the designation F-22# for any of those ship designs? All of those design designations are imho referring to USED ships. Lupo's from Italy, Ulsan's from North Korea, Type 053 Jianghu , Jiangwei I and II variations from China. F-22-whatever hints at the F-22P, which is a newer sino-export design. F-25T is the Nuaresan for Thailand. Catch my drift?



F-22B is a program name. Its got nothing to do with which country is she ships are going to be.


----------



## Bamboo Castle

Penguin said:


> 120 km (C-802), 180 km (C-802A);	180+ km Teseo Otomat *"Effective Range In excess of 180 km"*



Effective range in excess of 180 km means, the range may increase depending on the drag factor. If the missile is fired against the wind then the max effective range is 180 km and if fired for wind direction then the max effective range may increase by 5 to 10 km making it hit a target as far as 185 to 190 km. But, 250 km! you must be joking...


----------



## Bamboo Castle

BDforever said:


> c803 has more speed mach 2 while otomat has 1.8 but otomat block IV is more advanced than c803 , BD need to go for SALSCM (latest variant of c803 but has 400km range, need to scale down it to buy it) or can go for carrier killer CM400AKG with range of 250 but problem is it is not sea-skimming, can also go for C602G which has 290KM but again problem is it has subsonic speed .9 mach
> 
> 
> 
> what did not ? read about it



BD needs a practical ranged missile. 400 km is not practical for Bangladesh navy. Its not practical AShM for any navy. Can you name one AShM ever fired by any country from a distance of 180+ km range. You can't. Cause, from 180+ km distance with the best radar system in the world, you can't be sure if you are targeting at a military ship or a civilian container or a cruise ship. You need aircraft/satellite/take your ship close into a WVR range to identify the target. Bangladesh Navy do not have that kind of support at the moment and 25-200 km ranged AShM thus are the good options for BN now.

When we will have (if in the future!) a LHD(if ever) and satellite, then we may go for AShM beyond 200 km range. Till then, C-704, C-802, C-802A, Otomat MK are good assets we have. Otomat KM on the other hand the only multi-purpose (AShM and Land attack cruise missile) supersonic cruise missile we have.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

@Bamboo Castle do you know that BD will launch its first Satellite in 2015 ?






now tell me when this kind of modern missile developed, if talk about C803 which developed in late 1990s. From that time to know no major war took place between countries whoever have this kind of missile, so how did you expect to use of those ?


----------



## Penguin

Bamboo Castle said:


> F-22B is a program name. Its got nothing to do with which country is she ships are going to be.



Right. Then why use F-22 at all? WHy pic the first part of a type used by PN? Why not simply make it F-21 (21st century frigate), or something like that. I don't believe it is coincidental that F-22 is used.

Is this just fan-art?


----------



## Penguin

Bamboo Castle said:


> Effective range in excess of 180 km means, the range may increase depending on the drag factor. If the missile is fired against the wind then the max effective range is 180 km and if fired for wind direction then the max effective range may increase by 5 to 10 km making it hit a target as far as 185 to 190 km. But, 250 km! you must be joking...



Uhm, IIRC, I never mentioned 250km! I'm giving you what the producers says. Typically, I would think, you would use the 'in excess of ... km' when you do not want to reveal the maximum effective range. Or when there's are different max ranges depeding on the launch platform (e.g. surface versus air launched versions). Never heard anybody explain it with reference to wind...



> The newest MM40 version (MM40 Block 3) has an improved range in excess of 180 kilometres (97 nautical miles) through the use of a turbojet engine, and includes four air intakes to provide continuous airflow to the engine during high-G manoeuvers.


Exocet - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> The missile has a maximum range in excess of 400 kilometres (250 mi),[1] though the exact number is uncertain, but for the export version, the maximum range is reduced to 280 kilometres (170 mi) to meet the international arms trade regulation which limits the maximum range below 300 kilometres (190 mi).


C-602 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> Operational
> range	in excess of 67 nmi (124 km) depending on launch platform


Harpoon (missile) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> MARTE MK2/N
> 
> Range: In excess of 30 km


http://www.mbda-systems.com/mediagallery/files/marte_mk2_N_ds.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## british_bengali

The F-22P is based upon the Type 053H3 Frigate and if the F-22B is a new ship then it is likely to be a ship based on the Chinese frigate with the Ship being modified to Bangladesh's requirements hence why there is a B.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan_101

I think BDs should have tried for Scorpions or U-214....


----------



## british_bengali

This is not exactly something new but it does have confirmation on how type 056 Corvettes and on How Bangladesh Showcased it's ships at LIMA 2013


Former Coast Guard Cutter Jarvis Transferred to Growing Bangladesh Navy
Bangladesh navy improves combat power, showcases modernized warship at LIMA 

The Bangladesh navy (BN) took possession of its largest warship on May 23, 2013 in Alameda, Calif., with the &#8220;hot transfer&#8221; of the U.S. Coast Guard Cutter Jarvis (WHEC 725). Jarvis was ceremonially decommissioned and transferred over to the Bangladesh navy as BNS Somudra Joy (F-28) at Coast Guard Island, Alameda, Calif., in the presence of Coast Guard Vice Adm. Paul F. Zukunft, commander Coast Guard Pacific Area, and Bangladeshi Chief of Naval Staff (CNS) Vice Adm. M.F. Habib.
The ship transfer marks an historic moment in U.S.-Bangladesh defense and security relations, as this is the first time such a large warship has been transferred from the United States. One more WHEC will be acquired by next year, says Habib.
Prior to this, the U.S. Coast Guard (USCG) and U.S. Navy provided training and hardware, including small boats and advisors to the BN.In addition, the USCG has been steadily delivering significant quantities of small craft &#8211; primarily 16 Safeboat Defenders and 20 Metal Shark Defiants, with more than 30 such craft delivered to date. Deliveries of Defiants are ongoing under the USCG Security Assistance Program. Most of these craft are used by the naval Special Warfare and Diving and Salvage (SWADS) although a few have gone to the Bangladesh Coast Guard.In particular, Habib pointed out the role played by the U.S. sea services in standing up the special warfare command known as SWADS. &#8220;SWADS has been instrumental in curbing piracy in our area,&#8221; says Habib.Upon installation of some navigational equipment, consoles and communications gear, BNS Samudra Joy is expected to depart Alameda for its home port, Chittagong, in October 2013. In due course, the ship will be fitted with an air search radar as well as guided missiles and small caliber guns, although details are unknown at this time.

Bangladesh Navy Progress 
This acquisition is emblematic of the progress made by the BN in recent years to improve its combat power, modernize its fleet, acquire larger platforms with longer endurance and crucially, become a three dimensional navy with naval aviation and submarines, as it strives to provide effective maritime security for Bangladesh.It is doing so by modernizing the fleet with the upgrade of existing platforms as well as the induction of new platforms with long endurance.Well supported by incumbent Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina, the ongoing naval acquisition package includes 11 ships and submarines as part of the Hasina administration&#8217;s commitment to building a well-equipped navy.
Besides the Samudra Joy, the most recent additions to the BN fleet are two large missile armed patrol craft, known as LPC, from China as well as a series of locally built, gun armed patrol craft &#8211; also of Chinese provenance.
The 648-ton LPC, with a length of 64.2 meters, a beam of 9 meters and a draft of 2.5 meters, were built at Wuchang Shipyard in Wuhan under the auspices of CSOC (China Shipbuilding & Offshore International Company).
The first, Durjoy (P 811), was launched on Aug. 26, 2012, while the second, Nirmul (P813), was launched on Sept. 27, 2012. Both ships arrived Bangladesh in February 2013.

The LPC are armed with a single 76.2mm NG-16-1 automatic cannon, two twin 25mm cannon mounted amidships, four C-704 surface to surface missiles (SSM) mounted aft, and two forward-mounted six-barreled RDC depth charge rocket launchers. Primary sensors include a TR-47C gunfire control radar with built-in electro-optical sensors, an SR-60 search radar, and an ESS-3 bow mounted sonar with an effective range of about 8000 meters. A JRCSS combat management system (CMS) with at least three multifunction consoles is also fitted.
The LPC are powered by triple Pielstick diesels driving three screws for a top speed of 28 knots. Range is 2500 nautical miles (nm) and endurance with a crew of 60 is 15 days. According to CSOC officials speaking to Defense Media Network at LIMA 2013, these are cost-effective warships, able to perform both strike missions at ranges of about 40 kilometers as well as undertaking limited anti-submarine warfare (ASW) operations.

Wuchang is also building two 90-meter, 1,330-ton corvettes based on the Type 056 to bespoke Bangladeshi specifications, including a helicopter hangar. Steel cutting for these ships took place on Jan. 8, 2013. CSOC expects to complete construction of these corvettes by 2014 or early 2015.

The BN has also commenced induction of five 50-meter long, 255-ton Padma-class inshore patrol craft from the Navy-owned Khulna Shipyard, using material packages supplied by Hudong shipyard in China. Billed as the largest homebuilt warship to date, the first of class, BNS Padma (P 312), was commissioned on Jan. 24, 2013. The second was delivered in early May, and all are to be delivered by December 2013. Impressively, the program is running on schedule. The long-term plan is to build 25 of these craft.Powered by four Deutz diesels, the Padma class are capable of doing 23.7 knots. They have a range of 1,500 nm and an endurance of 7 days. Armament comprises two twin 37mm gun mounts as well as two 20mm cannon. These ships can also lay mines if required. They will be used primarily for riverine patrols and exclusive economic zone (EEZ) protection.
Upon completion of this program, Khulna SY is expected to undertake construction of at least two LPC, similar to the two recently acquired from China. In due course, Khulna SY reportedly will also build corvettes. Two are planned initially.

In addition to the new-build ships, the BN is expecting to take delivery of two ex-PLA Navy Type 052H2 Jianghu 3 class frigates fitted with C-802 SSM around November 2013.
These acquisitions mean that the two elderly ex-Royal Navy frigates of 1950s vintage, BNS Umar Farooq (ex-HMS Llandaff) and BNS Abu Bakr (ex-HMS Lynx) can finally be withdrawn from service.
So, by 2014, the BN will very likely possess four additional frigates to complement a modernized Jianghu 1 frigate, BNS Osman, and a modern Daewoo-built DW 2000H frigate, BNS Bangabandhu, that&#8217;s been fitted with a Chinese-built FN-90 surface to air missile system.

Aside from the combatants, at least one auxiliary tanker is under construction at Ananda Shipyard and Slipways Ltd (ASSL) for delivery by July 2013. The 79.85-meter tanker has been designed to replenish two ships simultaneously using RAS gear sourced from the United Kingdom.

A 3-D Force With Aircraft and Submarines
But the most significant new development is the acquisition of a submarine capability. Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina said that a submarine with base facilities would be added to the Bangladesh navy to build up a &#8220;deterrent force.&#8221; One or two &#8220;off the shelf&#8221; boats will be initially acquired, says Habib, to act as training boats &#8211; both for submariners and for providing much needed ASW experience to the surface fleet.
It is understood that more than 100 sailors are receiving their submarine training in Turkey. What is not clear is the type of submarine to be acquired. While some sources say it is to be the Chinese Type 035B Ming class, others say that it will very likely be ex-Turkish Type 209 boats. Former South Korean Type 209 boats are also a possibility.
The other significant development is the creation of a naval air arm. Having acquired two Agusta Westland AW 109 Power helicopters in July 2011, the nascent air arm is looking forward to commissioning its first fixed wing aircraft &#8211; two RUAG built Dornier Do 228NG maritime patrol aircraft with U.S.-built Telephonics RDR 1700B radars &#8211; in August 2013.
Additional helicopters are planned, says Habib. Other sources suggest Chinese built Z-9C helicopters may be acquired along with the Wuchang-built corvettes.

Modernizing Legacy Platforms
In addition to new acquisitions, several legacy Type 021 and Type 024 fast attack missile craft in service with 81 FAC Squadron and a couple of offshore patrol vessels with 10 FSG Squadron have been upgraded with new armament. Notably, the fast missile craft fleet has been upgraded with C-704 surface to surface missiles in place of the elderly but powerful SY-2 (NATO Silkworm) surface to surface missile. The lightweight C-704 SSM has a range of 38 &#8211; 40 kilometers (km).
Two ex-Royal Navy Castle class OPV, BNS Bijoy (F35) and BNS Dhaleshwari (F36) of the 10 FSG Squadron also underwent a major upgrade program. One of the class, BNS Dhaleshwari, visited Langkawi for the LIMA 2013 Exhibition. Defense Media Network visited the ship, which has been fitted with a 76.2mm NG-16-1 main gun and four C-704 missiles on the raised forecastle in 2012. In addition to these weapons, both ships received the TR47C fire control radar and the SR 60 search radar. An electronic warfare suite is to be fitted in due course to these 8-meter, 1840-ton warships. In a recent naval exercise, Dhaleshwari fired four C-704 missiles, all of which hit their targets at ranges of up to 38 km. One of four helicopter-capable ships in the BN, these two OPVs have also embarked AW109 helicopters.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Allah Akbar

rupia koun dega?gourisen? 


Nishan_101 said:


> I think BDs should have tried for Scorpions or U-214....


----------



## Allah Akbar

Bangladesh Navy should continue to seek US cutters, which are perfect in terms of capability and price. After acquiring three more Hamilton class cutters (if possible) then BN should aim to fill the Offshore Patrol Vessel requirement with Medium endurance cutter - Famous class. These 1,800 t vessels were designed to patrol the EEZ (320 km). They are armed with 1 × OTO Melara Mk 75 76 mm/62 caliber naval gun and 2 × .50 caliber (12.7 mm) machine guns. They also have a helipad like our Castle class FSGs.





The reason I favour such a procurement is that that BN can maintain a powerful presence in the seas all the while keeping a low profile politically. Though these vessels are categorised as cutters, they can be fitted with C-704 SSMs just like the Castle class. There are 13 to be made available once their replacements are in place for the USCG. All vessels were built in 1979&#8211;1989 and commissioned first in 1983. They are certainly better choice than Italian Minervas, which were too expensive.



[/url][/IMG]



[/url][/IMG]



[/url][/IMG]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Allah Akbar

Italian minervas class corvette



[/url][/IMG]



[/url][/IMG]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dazzler

british_bengali said:


> The F-22P is based upon the Type 053H3 Frigate and if the F-22B is a new ship then it is likely to be a ship based on the Chinese frigate with the Ship being modified to Bangladesh's requirements hence why there is a B.



An F-22 for pak navy is naturally called "P", similarly, an F-22 in BN's case, has "B" for Bangladesh Navy. 

What is important here? its the same platform with different on board systems, sensors as per customer requirements. It cant become an 054 series in case it is inducted by BN.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Allah Akbar

This will probably make BN one of the most diversely equipped navies in the world, having operated frigates from Britain, China, South Korea and now the USA.
Add to that the possible addition of German subs. 
 INDIA we are coming

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BDforever

warrantofficer said:


> This will probably make BN one of the most diversely equipped navies in the world, having operated frigates from Britain, China, South Korea and now the USA.
> Add to that the possible addition of German subs.
> INDIA we are coming


BD should go for those medium-size cutter , can those them as small Amphibious assault ship to transport troops

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Allah Akbar

ekdom moner kotha koichen boro vai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aliaselin

SALSCM is air-lauched

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aliaselin

There are many mistakes for Chinese AShM in wiki
For export, there are c602, c704, c705&#65292; c802 and c802A, but without c803 and c805
As for home-used correspondece, we have YJ-62, YJ-82 and YJ-83 
The most recently developed AShM missiles are YJ-12 and YJ-18, and at the moment, no export version exists

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Banglar Bagh

aliaselin said:


> There are many mistakes for Chinese AShM in wiki
> For export, there are c602, c704, c705&#65292; c802 and c802A, but without c803 and c805
> As for home-used correspondece, we have YJ-62, YJ-82 and YJ-83
> The most recently developed AShM missiles are YJ-12 and YJ-18, and at the moment, no export version exists



I heard that the new variant of C-802A's have a range of 280 km+. How true is that? and is this new version exported or not?


----------



## aliaselin

Banglar Bagh said:


> I heard that the new variant of C-802A's have a range of 280 km+. How true is that? and is this new version exported or not?


Yes, in Zhuhai Air Show 2012, it is reported that the new variant of C-802A have a range of 280 km. However, since the reporter is not professional on this issue, he do not ask the critial question: if this new variant is air-lauched or ship-lauched. In my opinion, it should be air-lauched. The only missle for export with a range > 280 km and lauched from ship I'm for sure is c602. Actually, its full ability is much more than that(> 400 km). 

By the way, I don't think Otamatt MK3 project failed is due to short of fund, but simply a technique problem so that they can not use a reasonable money to modify a missle from 180 km to 280 km

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

*BNS Bangabandhu (F-25)*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Banglar Bagh

^^^^^ the last pic is not of BNS Khalid-bin-Walid. Its the Type 037 (Hainan Class) Submarine Chaser of BN, BNS Nirbhoy.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PlanetSoldier

warrantofficer said:


> indian is mighty than bd navy.so bd navy will never go strait controntation.well battle has no rules.those who compare kolkata class and our chinese frigate is living in fools heaven.i said sink the destroyer.thats the mission .doesnt matter how or when or where we will do it.well if there is any war.*we have our own stealth technology*. i will not disclose it.but trust me i'm not bs here
> 
> you sure?well i still not belive you yet! you are not mighty than the us naval force. one good tactics and plan may ruin yr overconfidence.thats why the americans are now negociating with the talibans even they thought invasion was a picnic.same thing will happend to you too



Operation Jackpot, 15th Aug, 1971...no ship is required from our part.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PlanetSoldier

asad71 said:


> 1.BD needs to adopt a doctrine like Iran or even N Korea or China. Start with shore defense integrating air,sea and land forces and making intelligent use of the Bay islands and the coastal forests.
> 
> 2. Meanwhile develop BN to secure our EEZ whch is up to 200 miles. Iran's Swarming Tactics must be adopted.
> 
> 3. Thereafter, develop capability to secure a line Vyzag to Andaman Nicobar. Thereon PLAN and Indonesian Navy should take over our interests.
> 
> 4. It is pointless to compare or try to compete with IN in terms of craft. Which does not mean we need to fear IN. On the contrary IN's size and huge area of responsibility come with vulnerabilities should be exploited by BN. BN must coordinate with PLAN eqpt acquisition and tactics.



BD doesn't have any alternate of stronger Navy. You already pointed the Andaman thing which makes us vulnerable because india has its complete naval setup there. Shore defence tactics will not work for BD. In a war situation only naval blockade by indian navy will do everything they need, plz look at the map. Only an offensive Navy is the solution for us and when india breaks in future, one thing must be addressed that somehow Andabar will be separate.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Penguin said:


> I'm sorry, but why used the designation F-22# for any of those ship designs? All of those design designations are imho referring to USED ships. Lupo's from Italy, Ulsan's from North Korea, Type 053 Jianghu , Jiangwei I and II variations from China. F-22-whatever hints at the F-22P, which is a newer sino-export design. F-25T is the Nuaresan for Thailand. Catch my drift?



Ulsan is a South Korean class, we bought it brand new not used.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bamboo Castle

BDforever said:


> 2 Type 053H2 Jianghu-III frigates have arrived in BD, after refitting with 76mm H/PJ26 dual purpose gun, 2x Type 730B CIWS, 1×8 FM-90N/FL-3000N SAM launcher, 2×4 C-803 SSM launchers, 2× 3 torpedo launchers, 2×6 asw anti-submarine rockets these frigates will be commissioned.



When did they arrive? Did Sheikh Hasina made any public appearance regarding this? Did any news channel broadcast it? Did any newspaper published it?


----------



## Penguin

PlanetSoldier said:


> Ulsan is a South Korean class, we bought it brand new not used.




BNS Bangabandhu is a very heavily modified Ulsan class frigate (i.e. significantly redesigned) with ASW helicopter on board. It is therefor incorrect to refer to it as ´an Ulsan class frigate´, as this suggests a ship of the original design. It would be like saying Pakistan´s F22P is a Jiangwei II. When someone says ´we are getting an Ulsan class frigate´, I would read that as ´we are getting a used ship from South Korea´, particularly since the ROKN has started inducting a new class of frigates ( Incheon class)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## british_bengali

Bamboo Castle said:


> When did they arrive? Did Sheikh Hasina made any public appearance regarding this? Did any news channel broadcast it? Did any newspaper published it?



Banglaesh don't exactly have a thing where they annouce all procured equipment,we all know that we have PLZ-45 BUT did Sheikh hasina make any public appearance about them?NO and neither did the news channel. 

As far as the two frigates go,it maybe going through a sea trial in Bangladesh and there will probably be an induction when the BNS Somodru Joy arrives and gets re-armed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Allah Akbar

operation jackpot is the best naval special operation ever after disable the guns of navaran by the british naval comandos.you bring our pride  super like your comment 


PlanetSoldier said:


> Operation Jackpot, 15th Aug, 1971...no ship is required from our part.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

*"EXCLUSIVE ECONOMIC ZONE (EEZ) PROTECTION COURSE JOINTLY ORGANIZED BY BANGLADESH NAVY AND UK ROYAL NAVY CONCLUDES*

The closing ceremony of `Exclusive Economic Zone (EEZ) Protection Course jointly organized by Bangladesh Navy and UK Royal Navy held at Radius Centre, Gulsan in the city on Wednesday (04-07-2013). Assistant Chief of Naval Staff (Personnel) Commodore Mohammad Makbul Hossain, psc as chief guest and UK High Commissioner appointed in Bangladesh HE Mr Robert Winington Gibson as special guest distributed certificates among the course participants.

In a short speech the chief guest said, The coordinated efforts are required to be taken by maritime agencies to protect, exploit and best utilize of unlimited resources in the Exclusive Economic Zone of Bangladesh. He mentioned, this type of course would help to create maritime awareness among stakeholders.

Mentionable, the course started on 30 June 2013 under supervision of Bangladesh Navy and a total of 28 officers from Bangladesh Army, Navy, Air Force, Coast Guard and different maritime agencies attended the course. Lt Commander Tedth Beth and Lt Commander Jaque Kerr of UK Royal Navy conducted the course.

Among others high ranking military officers of Bangladesh Armed Forces, UK High Commission and invited guests of maritime agencies were present in the programme.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## british_bengali

hmmm...so theres this,the prime minsters is in London and a few months ago we were offered the type 42 destroyers?? 

Would a second hand Type 42 be suitable for us?


----------



## BDforever

british_bengali said:


> hmmm...so theres this,the prime minsters is in London and a few months ago we were offered the type 42 destroyers??
> 
> Would a second hand Type 42 be suitable for us?



really type42 destroyer offered to us ? 
@british_bengali
oh got it the news link bro , i will cost around $13 million each 
http://en.mercopress.com/2012/08/13...rk-on-sale-illustrious-names-to-be-mothballed

i think if its condition is good like USCGC cutter, BD should go for it, after refitting heavily with new weapons it will be great boost for our navy, there displacements are 3,600 tons (empty), 5,350 (full load) and they are about 132.3m long . so those can have heavy armaments.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## british_bengali

not sure if it will go to us...the cost of the weapons maybe too much or we may let it slide for the sri lankans instead if they make some noise about it,however i would love to see a destroyer with our flag on it


----------



## BDforever

british_bengali said:


> not sure if it will go to us...the cost of the weapons maybe too much or we may let it slide for the sri lankans instead if they make some noise about it,however i would love to see a destroyer with our flag on it



how about turn them into mid size amphibious assault ship ? that will be good i think


----------



## british_bengali

we will have to wait an see if the agent that got us the 2 castle class,HMS Roebuck,and the island class vessels can bag us either the HMS Edinburgh and York or both.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mb444

BDforever said:


> really type42 destroyer offered to us ?
> @british_bengali
> oh got it the news link bro , i will cost around $13 million each
> HMS Edinburgh and HMS York on sale;
> 
> i think if its condition is good like USCGC cutter, BD should go for it, after refitting heavily with new weapons it will be great boost for our navy, there displacements are 3,600 tons (empty), 5,350 (full load) and they are about 132.3m long . so those can have heavy armaments.



These are fairly old ships. With upgrades how much can their life be extended by. Article says 20m a piece. With that we can build 3 of our smaller ships indeginiously. What represents better value for money? I guess one of these destroyers can serve as our flag ships?


----------



## BDforever

mb444 said:


> These are fairly old ships. With upgrades how much can their life be extended by. Article says 20m a piece. With that we can build 3 of our smaller ships indeginiously. What represents better value for money? I guess one of these destroyers can serve as our flag ships?



not a piece , two ships total cost upto $20m. Well USCGS that we have bought is 13 years older than these ships.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mb444

BDforever said:


> not a piece , two ships total cost upto $20m. Well USCGS that we have bought is 13 years older than these ships.



Ok. So 10m seems like a good price.... Any idea how much these ships life can be extended by. One thing I have to say I don't get is upgrades seems to cover the guns and IT systems etc. what about the body of the ship. Can these be improved indefinately? Only engines etc are these usually replaced? Are they even replaceable?


----------



## BDforever

mb444 said:


> Ok. So 10m seems like a good price.... Any idea how much these ships life can be extended by. One thing I have to say I don't get is upgrades seems to cover the guns and IT systems etc. what about the body of the ship. Can these be improved indefinately? Only engines etc are these usually replaced? Are they even replaceable?



i have no idea about these ships life. check previous page , post#870 by penguin (how heavily modified BNS Bangabandhu-before and after modification)


----------



## Bamboo Castle

british_bengali said:


> Banglaesh don't exactly have a thing where they annouce all procured equipment,*we all know that we have PLZ-45 BUT did Sheikh hasina make any public appearance about them?NO and neither did the news channel.*



They did not announce it because we don't have them. 




british_bengali said:


> As far as the two frigates go,*it maybe going through a sea trial* in Bangladesh and there will probably be an induction when the BNS Somodru Joy arrives and gets re-armed.



Wow, a ship is going through sea trial even before reaching its home port! That's wonderful.. really wonderful


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

@BDforever, @mb444, @british_bengali,

Well, if we want to buy 2nd hand warships we should buy, south korean used ulsan class frigates. SK will replace them with FFX frigates. We should buy some of their used ulsan class frigate and upgrade them with latest tools. This will be cost efficient for us and full fill our needs. We are using a modified ulsan class frigate, this is a plus point for us.

And our Ulsan class frigate looks better then original SK Ulsan class frigate, isn't it?

What you say?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BDforever

Bamboo Castle said:


> They did not announce it because we don't have them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, a ship is going through sea trial even before reaching its home port! That's wonderful.. really wonderful



ekta news 7 bar ken post kortey hoi ? gold fish memory naki ? 

PLZ45 SP - Self-Propelled Artillery - History, Specs and Pictures - Military Tanks, Vehicles and Artillery
The PLA PLZ45 Self Propelled Gun | TankNutDave

see the operators

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anubis

Bamboo Castle said:


> They did not announce it because we don't have them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, a ship is going through sea trial even before reaching its home port! That's wonderful.. really wonderful



We have SPGs in our Army.Every purchase is disclosed by the armed forces through circulars in newspapers.You have to go through every day copy of various newspapers for the past couple of years most of which does not have online copies....Or,you could ask some one from the artillery division.I was confirmed by a major who served until December 2012.



british_bengali said:


> Banglaesh don't exactly have a thing where they annouce all procured equipment,we all know that we have PLZ-45 BUT did Sheikh hasina make any public appearance about them?NO and neither did the news channel.
> 
> As far as the two frigates go,it maybe going through a sea trial in Bangladesh and there will probably be an induction when the BNS Somodru Joy arrives and gets re-armed.



Bangladesh army announces all procurement through newspaper circulars in.....The news papers don't put them as headlines so you miss them most of the time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## british_bengali

Bamboo Castle said:


> They did not announce it because we don't have them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, a ship is going through sea trial even before reaching its home port! That's wonderful.. really wonderful



I said MAYBE and remember what happened with the BNS Dhaleswari,it malfunctioned and floated away even before getting into our port!and Jianghus don't exactly have a record of being the best ships with many countries complaining about problems with engines or other onboard systems. 

There was a picture of a PLZ-45 a few pages back and i don't know if saudi or kuwait would have a tropical camo with it!


----------



## british_bengali

The AMI report did say we are getting two south korean ships this year but the class was unknown. 

However i'd love to see more ulsan class frigates

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mb444

british_bengali said:


> The AMI report did say we are getting two south korean ships this year but the class was unknown.
> 
> However i'd love to see more ulsan class frigates



Korean tech maybe better than Chinese as the Korean tech is based on US whilst Chinese a combination of russian and indeginious. 
Given we already have one of them also reduces learning curve. But we also operate Chinese ships.

I am getting concerned about the range of ships we are operating, British, US, Korean, Chinese, indeginious etc. I hope there is some kind of plan here...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

mb444 said:


> I am getting concerned about the range of ships we are operating, British, US, Korean, Chinese, indeginious etc. I hope there is some kind of plan here...



You are right about many sources of ship procurement. But, note also that BN also is taking steps to produce indigenous and induct. BN has already produced the first indigenous patrol boats which will be followed by two units of large China-designed warships, which type I do not remember.

So, in the next ten tears, it is possible that BN will have more locally produced boats than the number of its foreign made boats, Englishstani or Chinastani!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

mb444 said:


> Korean tech maybe better than Chinese as the Korean tech is based on US whilst Chinese a combination of russian and indeginious.
> Given we already have one of them also reduces learning curve. But we also operate Chinese ships.
> 
> I am getting concerned about the range of ships we are operating, British, US, Korean, Chinese, indeginious etc. I hope there is some kind of plan here...


 @british_bengali
korean corvette is going to first of its kind, BN has plan to introduce command vessel, Korean corvette might have early warning system, lets see.

BN authority is evil  it has great plan to make BN blue water Navy, BN is buying those second hand ships which have long travel range... recently procured USCGC Jarvis can travel 25,760km without refuel 
@M.H.J. Hi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## british_bengali

mb444 

I think that having a range of ships isn't as difficult to manage as having a different range of aircraft since the british and the us takes of majority of the on board systems away so we can add the ones with are familiar with. For example we have put chinese missiles on british and korean ships but we won't be allowed to use chinese weapons and avionics on a mig or F-16.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

british_bengali said:


> mb444
> 
> I think that having a range of ships isn't as difficult to manage as having a different range of aircraft since the british and the us takes of majority of the on board systems away so we can add the ones with are familiar with. For example we have put chinese missiles on british and korean ships but we won't be allowed to use chinese weapons and avionics on a mig or F-16.



nah our chinese bros are too good, they give us as much as possible


----------



## Allah Akbar

talking about plz-45 is a pure bs. we have it. i'm the witness .if anyone wanna see those pls go to the sayedpur EME centre.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Allah Akbar

we operate c-802 naval missile.who disagree? now tell me when you see those missile in 16th december victory day parade?from my childhood i'm still watching those big fat silkworm missile and that dholaikhal gunboat in a truck every 16th december parade. the defence force doesn't disclose everything for the bloody civilians or trollers like us! i agree with bdforever

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Allah Akbar

The German Navy may start replacing their Bremen class frigates by 2016. Those frigates are excellent in terms of performance and armaments and are roughly the same displacement as Hamilton class cutters. I think if purchase of other European or South Korean frigates fail then the Bangladesh Navy should at least give those a go. There would be 8 such frigates up for grabs according to Wiki.




[/url][/IMG] lets grab them

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

warrantofficer said:


> The German Navy may start replacing their Bremen class frigates by 2016. Those frigates are excellent in terms of performance and armaments and are roughly the same displacement as Hamilton class cutters. I think if purchase of other European or South Korean frigates fail then the Bangladesh Navy should at least give those a go. There would be 8 such frigates up for grabs according to Wiki.
> 
> 
> 
> [/url][/IMG] lets grab them



price ?


----------



## Allah Akbar

HISTORY of USCGS Jarvis

Coast Guard Cutter Jarvis is a 378-foot high endurance cutter homeported in Honolulu, Hawaii. Cutter Jarvis had her keel laid on September 9, 1970 and was launched at Avondale Shipyard in New Orleans on April 24, 1971. She was originally commissioned in Honolulu on August 4, 1972, the Coast Guard's 182nd anniversary. Jarvis holds the honor of being the first Coast Guard vessel to be commissioned in the Hawaiian Islands.

In July of 1990, Jarvis was decommissioned and began the Fleet Renovation and Modernization program (FRAM) at Todd Shipyard in Seattle, Washington. The $55 million stem-to-stern overhaul included engineering, combat systems, electronics, and habitability upgrades which have greatly enhanced Jarvis' mission performance capabilities. Since recommissioning in December of 1992, Jarvis had participated in Alaskan fisheries patrols, a Western Pacific nation building tour, and several exercises with foreign navies.

The cutter is named after Captain David H. Jarvis of the U.S. Revenue Cutter Service. Captain Jarvis served aboard cutters Hamilton, Rush, and Bear. He devoted the majority of his career to pioneering and developing maritime activities in the Bering Sea off of Alaska's northwest coast. While assigned to the Bear, he led the famous three-man expedition to save 300 whalers stranded off Barrow Point, Alaska. Trapped by ice, the harsh environment, and a dwindling food supply, the whalers had little chance of surviving. Through the relentless Arctic winter, Captain Jarvis' expedition drove a herd of reindeer across 1,500 miles of Arctic ice and snow to rescue the starving whalers. For his heroism, he was awarded a special Congressional Gold Medal.

Cutter Jarvis' mission areas today include law enforcement, search and rescue, military readiness and marine environmental protection. Cutter Jarvis is outfitted with two types of propulsion systems. The first system consists of two diesel engines which are used for normal cruising. These 3,600 shaft horsepower Fairbanks-Morse diesels combined with Jarvis' fuel capacity enable the ship to cruise nearly 16,000 nautical miles at a speed of 12 knots. The second system uses two Pratt and Whitney gas turbine engines similar to those found on jet aircraft. Together they produce 36,000 horsepower and can propel the ship at speeds in excess of 28 knots. Her crew includes 21 officers and 157 enlisted men and women.

Jarvis aka somudro joy in action 



[/url][/IMG]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marshmallow

bangladesh Navy looks very nice 

@Armstrong @RAMPAGE @HRK

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BDforever

@warrantofficer german frigates price is $25million (unarmed) , i think thats not good.


----------



## Allah Akbar

arround 200 million euro but much better than cutter.lol here is again a dilema the phillipine is also for it like our cutters .it will be abidding for it Bremen Class (Type 122A) Frigates Class Overview 

Dimensions
Length: 426' 5"
Beam: 47' 2" 
Displacement 
Standard: 2,950 Full: 3,780 
Crew: 199 
Propulsion: Combined Diesel or Gas (CODOG) 
Diesels: 2 MTU Friedrichshafen 20V956 TB92
Turbines: 2 GE-Fiat LM-2500 
Shafts: 2 
Horsepower 
Diesels: 11,070 Turbines: 51,000 Total: 62,070 
Speed: 30 knots 
Range: 5,700 NM @ 17 knots 

Armament 
Guns 
1 76mm/62 OTO Melara Single turret 
2 20mm/90 Rheinmetall Rh-202 AA Single mounts 

Missiles 
32 Sea Sparrow RIM-7M (SAM) Mk-29 8 cell 
8 Harpoon RGM-84 (SSM) 2 Mk-141 4 cell 
42 Rolling Airframe RIM-116A (SAM) 2 Mk-49 21 cell 

Torpedo Tubes 
4 12.75" (324MM) 2 Mk-32 twin tube fixed 

Aircraft 
2 Lynx helicopters


BDforever said:


> price ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

BDforever said:


> @warrantofficer german frigates price is $25million (unarmed) , i think thats not good.



It must be $250 million per unit !  

25 million ka tou eik J-10 bhi nahin aataaa !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Allah Akbar

not bad, they are newer han the endurence cutters and german tech is ruling .if 25 million that hull just buy all of them trust me 


BDforever said:


> @warrantofficer german frigates price is $25million (unarmed) , i think thats not good.



LOL jille ilahi, sahi kaha


Armstrong said:


> It must be $250 million per unit !
> 
> 25 million ka tou eik J-10 bhi nahin aataaa !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Armstrong said:


> It must be $250 million per unit !
> 
> 25 million ka tou eik J-10 bhi nahin aataaa !



bro $25million unarmed version 



warrantofficer said:


> not bad, they are newer han the endurence cutters and german tech is ruling .if 25 million that hull just buy all of them trust me
> 
> LOL jille ilahi, sahi kaha



but unarmed, unarmed USCGC cost us $10m

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Allah Akbar

borovai unarmed to ki hoilo?  ,ei jahajer ja chehara ar tar bongso porichoy. hitlaerer desher jinis. burmese mogara ra to eita dekhlei dour dibo .armament lagbo na .$25 HOILEO KENA UCHIT.we can refit it.one post i told bd navy is unique if it operates all kinds of frigates.it will be a psychological win to the enemy.


BDforever said:


> bro $25million unarmed version
> 
> 
> 
> but unarmed, unarmed USCGC cost us $10m


----------



## BDforever

warrantofficer said:


> borovai unarmed to ki hoilo?  ,ei jahajer ja chehara ar tar bongso porichoy. hitlaerer desher jinis. burmese mogara ra to eita dekhlei dour dibo .armament lagbo na .$25 HOILEO KENA UCHIT.we can refit it.one post i told bd navy is unique if it operates all kinds of frigates.it will be a psychological win to the enemy.



but Type 42 destroyer are offered to us with around $12m price, i think thats better choice 

HMS Edinburgh name set to vanish as vessel put up for sale - Latest news - Scotsman.com
Displacement: 5,200 tonnes
Length: 141 m (463 ft)
Beam: 15.2 m (50 ft)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Allah Akbar

we should buy one of each class , The german ship's price is high because of its condition is better than the cutter.we should buy some more medium class cutter too. we have lots of options

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

warrantofficer said:


> we should buy one of each class , The german ship's price is high because of its condition is better than the cutter.we should buy some more medium class cutter too. we have lots of options



you are greedy  ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

Marshmallow said:


> *bangladesh Navy looks very nice*
> 
> @Armstrong @RAMPAGE @HRK



..............
 @Hyperion your valuable opinion required..............

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Allah Akbar

HMS Edinburgh (D97),Type 42 (Batch 3) destroyer is a historical shi which faught in fackland war.i always love the royal navys ships. the royal navy build for rule the sea and nobody knows the seas better than the english




[/url][/IMG]

      


BDforever said:


> you are greedy  ..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Allah Akbar

Its like you are in a candy store,and they are all yummy........ so grab them allllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll 


BDforever said:


> you are greedy  ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## british_bengali

Type 42 is good ship and it can also facilitate a Helicopter However i would not recommend getting too many retired ships although most the ships you've mentioned are cheap and would provide a lot of force which is lacked by our current ships they probably will only stay in service for another 20-25 years while some newer built models can stay for around about 40.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PlanetSoldier

warrantofficer said:


> we operate c-802 naval missile.who disagree? now tell me when you see those missile in 16th december victory day parade?from my childhood i'm still watching those big fat silkworm missile and that dholaikhal gunboat in a truck every 16th december parade. the defence force doesn't disclose everything for the bloody civilians or trollers like us! i agree with bdforever



So far I remember C-802 was on parade ground at least once on a 26th March.


----------



## PlanetSoldier

warrantofficer said:


> HMS Edinburgh (D97),Type 42 (Batch 3) destroyer is a historical shi which faught in fackland war.i always love the royal navys ships. the royal navy build for rule the sea and nobody knows the seas better than the english
> 
> 
> 
> [/url][/IMG]



Ya...you're probably from army or air force but it's true about British build. BN guys really love British ships though currently British ships procurement isn't like past days.


----------



## Rokto14

british_bengali said:


> The AMI report did say we are getting two south korean ships this year but the class was unknown.
> 
> However i'd love to see more ulsan class frigates


Bhai AMI-er website ki? Bolte paren?


----------



## british_bengali

Rokto14 said:


> Bhai AMI-er website ki? Bolte paren?



****://***.imdexasia.***/pdfs/AMI-Naval-Mkt-HN-March2013.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Allah Akbar

its a mammoth ship  ,Well as far as i know BN has no dock facility for these mammoth ,it also offered to the srilankan navy too.but my opinion is same.SLN has no facility for this too .so i think the deal will not be finalised.and another thing is its a destroyer.DADA will not be happy i know.


british_bengali said:


> Type 42 is good ship and it can also facilitate a Helicopter However i would not recommend getting too many retired ships although most the ships you've mentioned are cheap and would provide a lot of force which is lacked by our current ships they probably will only stay in service for another 20-25 years while some newer built models can stay for around about 40.


----------



## Allah Akbar

BN is looking for ROK frigates.the ulsan class is almost phased out to ROK.production haulted.so guys what are thinking now ?.BN is probably looking for the incheon class .i desparately want them in BN.According to BDforever i'm too greedy  ,I know i am and honestly one incheon class cost $250m to $300m. one squadron incheon will cost arround $1b .when its the matter of defence money doesn't matter. incheon class is currently one of the best naval tooth.lets get it 




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## british_bengali

warrantofficer said:


> its a mammoth ship  ,Well as far as i know BN has no dock facility for these mammoth ,it also offered to the srilankan navy too.but my opinion is same.SLN has no facility for this too .so i think the deal will not be finalised.and another thing is its a destroyer.DADA will not be happy i know.



We were able to dock the USS kidd (an Arleigh burke class destroyer). the Type 42 will fit just fine.Also it was only decomissioned this june so im not sure how long the process takes for the British to announce who they will sell it too.


----------



## Penguin

british_bengali said:


> The F-22P is based upon the Type 053H3 Frigate and if the F-22B is a new ship then it is likely to be a ship based on the Chinese frigate with the Ship being modified to Bangladesh's requirements hence why there is a B.


I know why there is a B. The disputed part is the F22-bit


----------



## Penguin

warrantofficer said:


> Bangladesh Navy should continue to seek US cutters, which are perfect in terms of capability and price. After acquiring three more Hamilton class cutters (if possible) then BN should aim to fill the Offshore Patrol Vessel requirement with Medium endurance cutter - Famous class. These 1,800 t vessels were designed to patrol the EEZ (320 km). They are armed with 1 × OTO Melara Mk 75 76 mm/62 caliber naval gun and 2 × .50 caliber (12.7 mm) machine guns. They also have a helipad like our Castle class FSGs.



WMEC Famous class
Built:	19791989
In commission:	1983present
No about to be retired ....

WHEC Hamilton class
In commission:	1965 - present
Completed:	12
Active:	8
Retired:	4

THerein lies the difference

You might pick up a few Reliance-class cutters WMEC, though...
Built:	19621968
In commission:	1964present
Completed:	16
Active:	16 (of which 2 not in US service)

Courageous was decommissioned on 19 September 2001. She was transferred to the government of Sri Lanka on 24 June 2004 as SLNS Samudura (P-621). Durable was decommissioned on 20 September 2001. In 2003 she was transferred to the Coast Guard of the Colombian Navy as ARC Valle del Cauca (PO-44).

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Penguin

warrantofficer said:


> The reason I favour such a procurement is that that BN can maintain a powerful presence in the seas all the while keeping a low profile politically. Though these vessels are categorised as cutters, they can be fitted with C-704 SSMs just like the Castle class. There are 13 to be made available once their replacements are in place for the USCG. All vessels were built in 19791989 and commissioned first in 1983. They are certainly better choice than Italian Minervas, which were too expensive.



WHat do you mean, expensive? To purchase or to operate or to maintain? And compared to what? Remember, unlike the WHECs, the Minerva's are designed as actual warships. They are smaller and have less unsupported range but are also faster and much beter armed (i.e. they come with AShM, Aspide SAM, and - importantly ASW weapons and sensors such as 6 × 324mm TLS ASW torpedoes and Raytheon/Elsag DE-1167). Apples and oranges.



british_bengali said:


> hmmm...so theres this,the prime minsters is in London and a few months ago we were offered the type 42 destroyers??
> 
> Would a second hand Type 42 be suitable for us?



Much better to get your hands on the 4 Type 22 Batch 3 that were decommissioned in 2011. More modern, more versatile ships.


----------



## Penguin

BDforever said:


> i have no idea about these ships life. check previous page , post#870 by penguin (how heavily modified BNS Bangabandhu-before and after modification)



You seem under the impression Bangabandhu was 'modified' from a regular South Korean Ulsan frigate into het present configuration. This is not the case she was new built to a much modified (i.e. new) design. She's the only specimen of her class.



bengalhulk said:


> @BDforever, @mb444, @british_bengali,
> 
> Well, if we want to buy 2nd hand warships we should buy, south korean used ulsan class frigates. SK will replace them with FFX frigates. We should buy some of their used ulsan class frigate and upgrade them with latest tools. This will be cost efficient for us and full fill our needs. We are using a modified ulsan class frigate, this is a plus point for us.
> 
> And our Ulsan class frigate looks better then original SK Ulsan class frigate, isn't it?
> 
> What you say?



COnsidering what BN is sailing, Ulsan 'as is' would be a good asset, that doesn't really need modernizing. 

Sensors and processing systems:
- Signaal DA-08 air surveillance radar
- AN/SPS-10C navigation radar
- ST-1802 fire control radar
- Signaal PHS-32 hull-mounted sonar
- TB-261K towed sonar

Electronic warfare & decoys:
- ULQ-11K ESM/ECM suite
- 2 x Mark 36 SRBOC 6-tubed chaff/flare launcher
- 2 x 15-tube SLQ-261 torpedo acoustic countermeasures

Armament:	
8 x Harpoon (2 quadruple launchers) Anti-Ship Missile
6 x 324 mm Blue Shark torpedo (2 triple tubes)
2 x Otobreda 76 mm/62 Gun
3 x Otobreda 40 mm/70 (2 twin) compact CIWS

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## british_bengali

[/QUOTE]Much better to get your hands on the 4 Type 22 Batch 3 that were decommissioned in 2011. More modern, more versatile ships.[/QUOTE] 

I agree and assuming it's a frigate with the same age it must be cheaper however im not sure if they have been offered to us officialy yet(or any other country)but i have heard certain countries including us who are willing to buy them.


----------



## Penguin

warrantofficer said:


> arround 200 million euro but much better than cutter.lol here is again a dilema the phillipine is also for it like our cutters .it will be abidding for it Bremen Class (Type 122A) Frigates Class Overview
> 
> Dimensions
> Length: 426' 5"
> Beam: 47' 2"
> Displacement
> Standard: 2,950 Full: 3,780
> Crew: 199
> Propulsion: Combined Diesel or Gas (CODOG)
> Diesels: 2 MTU Friedrichshafen 20V956 TB92
> Turbines: 2 GE-Fiat LM-2500
> Shafts: 2
> Horsepower
> Diesels: 11,070 Turbines: 51,000 Total: 62,070
> Speed: 30 knots
> Range: 5,700 NM @ 17 knots
> 
> Armament
> Guns
> 1 76mm/62 OTO Melara Single turret
> 2 20mm/90 Rheinmetall Rh-202 AA Single mounts
> 
> Missiles
> 32 Sea Sparrow RIM-7M (SAM) Mk-29 8 cell
> 8 Harpoon RGM-84 (SSM) 2 Mk-141 4 cell
> 42 Rolling Airframe RIM-116A (SAM) 2 Mk-49 21 cell
> 
> Torpedo Tubes
> 4 12.75" (324MM) 2 Mk-32 twin tube fixed
> 
> Aircraft
> 2 Lynx helicopters



The F122 Bremen class ships are variations of the Dutch Kortenaer or Standard (S-) frigate. For your information, the Dutch Navy retired many of those ships early due to cutbacks and sold them to Greece. Example:


> September 10, 2001 Greece has added to its growing fleet of Kortenaer class frigates by purchasing the HrMs Pieter Florisz (F-826) on June 7 at a cost of $38 million. The agreement includes a training package


Greece Purchases A Fifth Kortenaer Class Frigate.(Brief Article) | HighBeam Business: Arrive Prepared



> July 2003: Greece Orders One More Dutch Frigate
> 
> The Greek Ministry of Defense has signed a $35.3 million contract with the Dutch government for the purchase of one Kortenaer-class frigate; the ninth frigate to be procured by the Hellenic Navy. It is expected to be delivered on 24 October 2003. Of the 10 Kortenaer-class ships originally built for the Royal Netherlands Navy (RNlN), seven have been transferred to the Hellenic Navy and two to the United Arab Emirates Navy. The RNlN is expected to retain its last unit (Bloys Van Treslong) for service in the Netherlands Antilles and Aruba in the Caribbean.
> 
> The Hellenic Navy will operate its Kortenaer-class ships as the mainstay of its surface fleet for the better part of the next two decades, since the four Kimon-class destroyers are expected to be retired in the near future. The first new frigate (Corvette Program) will not enter service until around 2008, and the first of a new destroyer class (Anti-Air Warfare Destroyer Program) will not enter service until around 2018.


Navy League of the United States - Citizens in Support of the Sea Services

Tha's just the ships (with weapons and sensors, but without ordnance)



> Posted 17 February 2004 - 07:06 AM
> Chile shelves build plan to buy Dutch frigates
> 
> By José Higuera, JDW Correspondent, Santiago
> 
> Chile has shelved plans to build three multipurpose frigates in favour of acquiring four second-hand frigates surplus to the Royal Netherlands Navy (RNLN), Chilean Defence Minister Michelle Bachelet announced last week.
> 
> Bachelet confirmed that negotiations are under way with the Netherlands to* procure two Jacob van Heemskerck L-class air-defence frigates and two Karel Doorman M-class multipurpose frigates under a deal valued at $350 million. *
> 
> The estimated cost of the cancelled shipbuilding project was set at around $850 million.
> 
> Bachelet explained that buying the used RNLN frigates was a more cost-effective, faster way to renew the fleet. She said the new frigates will replace older vessels, some of them already retired or set to be phased out. "In no way," she said, will they "represent an expansion of Chile's fleet size."
> 
> The negotiations are expected to be concluded late in March or early in April, with HrMs Abraham van der Hultst - the first M-class frigate - joining the Chilean fleet in June 2005. The first L-class frigate, Jacob van Heemskerck, will be delivered in December 2005, with HrMs Witte de With (L-class) and HrMs Tjerk Hiddes (M-class) following in August 2006 and April 2007.
> 
> 194 of 396 words


Defence & Security Intelligence & Analysis - IHS Jane's 360
Navy League of the United States - Citizens in Support of the Sea Services

L-class is an AAW derivative of the Kortenaer and the M-class if the follow on to the Kortenaer. 4 vessels, 350$ million > about $85million apiece, with ordnance and training and maintenance package. 

At the same time, Chilean navy acquired used Type 23 Marlborough, Norfolk and Grafton for a total of £134 million...
Scant return on navy's £1.2bn frigate sale | UK news | The Guardian

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Penguin

Much better to get your hands on the 4 Type 22 Batch 3 that were decommissioned in 2011. More modern, more versatile ships.[/QUOTE] 

I agree and assuming it's a frigate with the same age it must be cheaper however im not sure if they have been offered to us officialy yet(or any other country)but i have heard certain countries including us who are willing to buy them.[/QUOTE]

Slightly younger: Type 22 batch 3 commissioned 1988-1990, compared to the youngest Type 42 commissioning 1985 (first of class commissioned 1975). The last four ships of the class (the Batch III ships Cornwall, Cumberland, Campbeltown and Chatham) were of a greatly improved design. Reflecting lessons learned in the Falklands, the weapons fit was changed, becoming more optimised to a general warfare role. The ships were fitted with the 4.5" (114m) gun, primarily for NGS (Naval Gunfire Support for land forces). Exocet was replaced by the superior Harpoon with eight GWS 60 missile launchers fitted laterally abaft the bridge, and each ship would carry a Goalkeeper CIWS (Close-In Weapon System).In their final form, the Type 22s were the largest frigates ever built for the Royal Navy &#8211; the follow-on Type 23 class would be appreciably smaller ships. Reflecting this, Type 22s were often deployed as flagships for NATO Task Groups.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Penguin

warrantofficer said:


> BN is looking for ROK frigates.the ulsan class is almost phased out to ROK.production haulted.so guys what are thinking now ?.BN is probably looking for the incheon class .i desparately want them in BN.According to BDforever i'm too greedy  ,I know i am and honestly one incheon class cost $250m to $300m. one squadron incheon will cost arround $1b .when its the matter of defence money doesn't matter. incheon class is currently one of the best naval tooth.lets get it
> 
> 
> 
> [/url][/IMG]


Not necessarily. South KOrean yards offer other ships for export. See e.g. the ship recently chosen by Thailand: DW3000H
Daewoo OPV for Israeli Navy HDP 1200: cost around 100 million USD each ( The four ship deal is expected to cost approximately $400M)




http://thumb.egloos.net:8080/fastimg/http://pds27.egloos.com/pds/201301/15/18/f0083218_50f5362415e26.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BDforever

Penguin said:


> Not necessarily. South KOrean yards offer other ships for export. See e.g. the ship recently chosen by Thailand: DW3000H
> Daewoo OPV for Israeli Navy HDP 1200: cost around 100 million USD each ( The four ship deal is expected to cost approximately $400M)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://thumb.egloos.net:8080/fastimg/http://pds27.egloos.com/pds/201301/15/18/f0083218_50f5362415e26.jpg



Thanks for clearing about BNS Bangabandhu in previous post.

I see .... I guess is going to get 2 HDP1200 (classify them as corvette), it has been said that Bangladesh is going to get 2 South Korean Corvette (type was not mentioned). Can you provide more info about HDP1200 ? like displacement, armaments etc

or probably going for Type DW1400P


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Penguin said:


> COnsidering what BN is sailing, Ulsan 'as is' would be a good asset, that doesn't really need modernizing.
> 
> Sensors and processing systems:
> - Signaal DA-08 air surveillance radar
> - AN/SPS-10C navigation radar
> - ST-1802 fire control radar
> - Signaal PHS-32 hull-mounted sonar
> - TB-261K towed sonar
> 
> Electronic warfare & decoys:
> - ULQ-11K ESM/ECM suite
> - 2 x Mark 36 SRBOC 6-tubed chaff/flare launcher
> - 2 x 15-tube SLQ-261 torpedo acoustic countermeasures
> 
> Armament:
> 8 x Harpoon (2 quadruple launchers) Anti-Ship Missile
> 6 x 324 mm Blue Shark torpedo (2 triple tubes)
> 2 x Otobreda 76 mm/62 Gun
> 3 x Otobreda 40 mm/70 (2 twin) compact CIWS



Yes, Ulsan Class is best choise for us as 2nd hand warship. We should upgrade them with the latest sensors and armaments for longer service. And if we go for new built warship I would like to go to French or German made warship.


----------



## Penguin

BDforever said:


> Thanks for clearing about BNS Bangabandhu in previous post.
> 
> I see .... I guess is going to get 2 HDP1200 (classify them as corvette), it has been said that Bangladesh is going to get 2 South Korean Corvette (type was not mentioned). Can you provide more info about HDP1200 ? like displacement, armaments etc
> 
> or probably going for Type DW1400P



DW1400P seems quite similar to HDP1400
Ships from SNSD > Naval > OPVs/Fast Attack Craft


> Offshore patrol with limited AAW, ASW, ASuW capability l
> Anti-smuggling l Fishery protection l Sea rescue l
> Pollution surveillance l Convertible to play corvette role
> 
> 85.4m x 12.4m x 7.1m l 1,400 tonnes l
> Two marine diesel engines l Maximum 24 knots l
> Cruising 15 knots l 6,000n.m. at 15 knots



Israel's eyq on SK OPV
http://www.dmilt.com/index.php?opti...korean-opv-procurement&catid=3:asia&Itemid=56
http://www.defensenews.com/article/20130114/DEFREG04/301140008/Israel-Eyes-S-Korean-OPVs-EEZ-Defense
See also http://www.militaryphotos.net/forum...-EEZ-Defense&p=6531409&viewfull=1#post6531409

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

bengalhulk said:


> Yes, Ulsan Class is best choise for us as 2nd hand warship. We should upgrade them with the latest sensors and armaments for longer service. And if we go for new built warship I would like to go to French or German made warship.



Considering what BN operated, this IS the modernisation. (further modification is unnecessary, a waste of money).


----------



## BDforever

Penguin said:


> Considering what BN operated, this IS the modernisation. (further modification is unnecessary, a waste of money).



what if bangladesh get those ship in second hand at about $10m price without armaments and then BN put armaments according to its requirement ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Penguin said:


> Considering what BN operated, this IS the modernisation. (further modification is unnecessary, a waste of money).



Why modernisation is waste of money? We should operate warships with latest sensors and armaments to secure our naval area.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rokto14

british_bengali said:


> ****://***.imdexasia.***/pdfs/AMI-Naval-Mkt-HN-March2013.pdf


So how frequently will they update on the website? Any ideas?


----------



## BDforever

Rokto14 said:


> So how frequently will they update on the website? Any ideas?



3 months i guess because there is also report of December 2012

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rokto14

BDforever said:


> 3 months i guess because there is also report of December 2012


So after the March issue, it will probably be the June issue?


----------



## BDforever

Rokto14 said:


> So after the March issue, it will probably be the June issue?



it suppose to be but i have not found any june report

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

bengalhulk said:


> Why modernisation is waste of money? We should operate warships with latest sensors and armaments to secure our naval area.



You should operate ships with capabilities to match their tasks and your defence wallet (cost effectiveness). Both in terms of weapons and sensors the Ulsans as they are compare well or even favorably relative to Type 41 Leopard class, 053H1 (Jianghu-II) Class, Hamilton-Class as well as Type 053H2 Jianghu-III Class.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Anubis

self delete


----------



## Allah Akbar

the italian minervas class is expensive


Penguin said:


> WHat do you mean, expensive? To purchase or to operate or to maintain? And compared to what? Remember, unlike the WHECs, the Minerva's are designed as actual warships. They are smaller and have less unsupported range but are also faster and much beter armed (i.e. they come with AShM, Aspide SAM, and - importantly ASW weapons and sensors such as 6 × 324mm TLS ASW torpedoes and Raytheon/Elsag DE-1167). Apples and oranges.
> 
> 
> 
> Much better to get your hands on the 4 Type 22 Batch 3 that were decommissioned in 2011. More modern, more versatile ships.


----------



## Penguin

warrantofficer said:


> the italian minervas class is expensive



Repeating something doesn't make it true (or comprehensible). So, what do you mean: acquisition cost, operating cost? And compared to what?

Compare here: Corvettes - Military Equipment


----------



## BDforever

Penguin said:


> Repeating something doesn't make it true (or comprehensible). So, what do you mean: acquisition cost, operating cost? And compared to what?
> 
> Compare here: Corvettes - Military Equipment



into is not accurate in that link, it says type056corvette price is $250million, actually price is around $100 million.


----------



## Allah Akbar

the BN negociated earlier with some naval correspondence.it was milgem with the turkey,the goverment of italy for the minervas and the montenegro for one of their ship.the deal never finalised because the turkey can't delivery milgem before 2018,the condition of the montenegro ship was poor and the asking price of the italian ship was too high.hope you get your answer now.and your link is practicaly useless dear. bdforever already answered that


Penguin said:


> Repeating something doesn't make it true (or comprehensible). So, what do you mean: acquisition cost, operating cost? And compared to what?
> 
> Compare here: Corvettes - Military Equipment

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Allah Akbar

mordernisation and new armament is not a waste of money.if it was then the usa never go for the new armament and technology when their extisting hardwares are more than enough.BN is doing well when it's a matter of defence.I think me and the other memebers still support more mordernisation and more funding for the BN.


Penguin said:


> Considering what BN operated, this IS the modernisation. (further modification is unnecessary, a waste of money).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## neolithic

*Joint Exercise of BNS Osman With German Navy*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Penguin

BDforever said:


> into is not accurate in that link, it says type056corvette price is $250million, actually price is around $100 million.



Well, come up with something better e.g. post a better reference/link. Point here is that there is an attempt at comparison on 2 dimensions (acquisition cost and operating cost)


----------



## Penguin

warrantofficer said:


> the BN negociated earlier with some naval correspondence.it was milgem with the turkey,the goverment of italy for the minervas and the montenegro for one of their ship.the deal never finalised because the turkey can't delivery milgem before 2018,the condition of the montenegro ship was poor and the asking price of the italian ship was too high.hope you get your answer now.and your link is practicaly useless dear. bdforever already answered that



Mmm. In this case, does 'too expensive' mean 'an unreasonable asking price' of 'asking price outside our budget'? There is a fundamental difference between the two.

On the use of the word 'dear', I would appreciate a less condescending approach. Esp, since you make claims without source references. See also my reply to Bdforever (i.e. come up with something better, rather than attempt only to shoot a hole)



warrantofficer said:


> mordernisation and new armament is not a waste of money.if it was then the usa never go for the new armament and technology when their extisting hardwares are more than enough.BN is doing well when it's a matter of defence.I think me and the other memebers still support more mordernisation and more funding for the BN.



I think you are not getting my point. Apologies for my inability to explain it in such a way that it is comprehensible to you.


----------



## BDforever

Penguin said:


> Well, come up with something better e.g. post a better reference/link. Point here is that there is an attempt at comparison on 2 dimensions (acquisition cost and operating cost)



for reference ask chinese members here, i know what you are talking about, acquision cost is low for chinese warship, Turkish Milgem class corvette (2,300 ton) price is $141million (make it $150million).


----------



## Allah Akbar

unreasonable asking price for sure!and what was that valuable point as you mentioned your previous post that ''mordernisation is waste of money!''.pls clear it, i think its not only me but you confused all of us here lol


Penguin said:


> Mmm. In this case, does 'too expensive' mean 'an unreasonable asking price' of 'asking price outside our budget'? There is a fundamental difference between the two.
> 
> On the use of the word 'dear', I would appreciate a less condescending approach. Esp, since you make claims without source references. See also my reply to Bdforever (i.e. come up with something better, rather than attempt only to shoot a hole)
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are not getting my point. Apologies for my inability to explain it in such a way that it is comprehensible to you.


----------



## Penguin

BDforever said:


> for reference ask chinese members here, i know what you are talking about, acquision cost is low for chinese warship, Turkish Milgem class corvette (2,300 ton) price is $141million (make it $150million).



F22P came at $175m apiece, including Z-8EC helicopter.


----------



## Penguin

warrantofficer said:


> unreasonable asking price for sure!and what was that valuable point as you mentioned your previous post that ''mordernisation is waste of money!''.pls clear it, i think its not only me but you confused all of us here lol



I don't hear/see other people posting their disagreement...


Relative to what it ship or ships it would replace, used Ulsan class ships as they are provide a step up in capability. That is why they would be interesting to purchase. Considering BN budget and likely tasks/threats, how (which equipment at what cost) would you further improve the Ulsan ship by modification? Consider that modifying used Ulsans with different equipments makes unit price go up, possibly to the point where buying an alltogether new ship with the desired equipment may be a better option since that hull will last longer and a new ship will likely have lower manning levels due to e.g. firther automation (i.e. you've lost the key advantage of buying used in the first place....)

Unreasonable asking price is 'not in proportion with offered capability and available alternatives with same capability'. Sure it is not a matter of budget ("can we afford")?


----------



## Penguin

BDforever said:


> into is not accurate in that link, it says type056corvette price is $250million, actually price is around $100 million.



What is your source for the $100million unit cost?

I've found this:


> China&#8217;s shipbuilders are becoming increasingly competitive in terms of the ratio of cost to combat power they can deliver. For instance, the July 2011 issue of Shipborne Weapons reports that China will supply 6 potentially Air-Independent Propulsion (AIP)-equipped submarines to Pakistan for as little as 1/3 the unit price at which European shipyards would be able to supply comparable boats.
> 
> With the advent of the Type 041 Yuan-class diesel sub and Type 056 corvette, China now has two platforms for which it is already capable of series production and for which the unit costs are likely to drop significantly in coming years. The export version of Russia&#8217;s Steregushiy-class corvette, called Tigr, currently stands at around U.S. $150 million per vessel. As China&#8217;s Type 056 production run continues to expand, it would not be a surprise to *eventually *see the PLAN&#8217;s unit cost *end up* in the U.S.* $110-120 million per vessel cost range*, which would make the Type 056 a serious export competitor to the Tigr and other smaller Russian warships.


U.S. Navy Take Notice: China is Becoming a World-Class Military Shipbuilder | The Diplomat

Note it gives an indication of where unit cost may end up eventually, with a large mass production run. This means at present unit cost is (for now) higher. I'm sure unit cost of Russia's Tigr would also drop if production were increase from a pair per year for a total of 5 to say ten per year and total of 20 ships.


----------



## BDforever

Penguin said:


> F22P came at $175m apiece, including Z-8EC helicopter.



Turkish friend confirmed me, nothing is made by me, you already posted info about Type056 corvette which supports my claim.


----------



## neolithic

*BNS Osman guided missile frigate video in Chinese ku6.com website (2009). *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Anubis

Does anyone know if Yak130 can fire anti-ship missiles??


----------



## PlanetSoldier

RiasatKhan said:


> Does anyone know if Yak130 can fire anti-ship missiles??



Yes it can:

Yak-130 for the PAF

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Anubis

PlanetSoldier said:


> Yes it can:
> 
> Yak-130 for the PAF



How about giving the Navy 6 out of the 24 Yaks to station 3 in cox's bazar and 3 in Khulna??Good idea huh??


----------



## PlanetSoldier

RiasatKhan said:


> How about giving the Navy 6 out of the 24 Yaks to station 3 in cox's bazar and 3 in Khulna??Good idea huh??



Probably the plan is to make them act as fighters during war time. Somewhere I read it can act as almost Mig-29, this could be one possible reason for selecting it. 

Our strategists are not going to establish air attack capability for navy on south-west, their focus is on south-east while the enemy is on south-west  . Cox's Bazar airbase is complete but there's (possibly) no plan for such one at Mongla. Anyway, if technically possible I think not retiring F-7s they can be used for navy/army air wing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Penguin

BDforever said:


> Turkish friend confirmed me, nothing is made by me, you already posted info about Type056 corvette which supports my claim.


SO? What is your point?


----------



## Penguin

RiasatKhan said:


> Does anyone know if Yak130 can fire anti-ship missiles??





> In addition to its training role, the aircraft is capable of fulfilling Light Attack and Reconnaissance duties. It can carry a combat load of 3,000 kilograms (6,600 pounds), consisting of various guided and un-guided weapons, auxiliary fuel tanks and electronic pods.According to its chief designer Konstantin Popovich, during a testing phase that ended in December 2009, the plane was tested with "all airborne weapons with a weight of up to 500 kg that are in service in the Russian Air Force


Yakovlev Yak-130 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

As is, the Yak 130 can take the Kh-25 ML (Nato designation AS-10 Karen) air-to-surface laser-guided missile. Also, a Platan electro-optical guidance pod is installed under the fuselage for deployment of the KAB-500Kr guided bomb. An open architecture avionics suite installed on the Yak-130 allows a wide range of western weapon systems and guided missiles to be integrated including the AGM-65 Maverick. Those weapons can be very effective in anti-ship roles.

Both Kh-31 Krypton and Kh-35 Uran AShM are well over 500 kg but you could probably fit a pair to the Yak 130 trainer. Lighter missiles would be preferable e.g. the Norwegian Naval Strike Missile (420kg) or Kongsberg Penguin. 

But with e.g. the Kh-35: 


> Target designation data can be introduced into the missile from the launch aircraft or external sources.


Kh-35 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

|If the trainer Yak-130 had no radar of its own, it would be totally dependent on target data from external sources when using a missile like Kh-35. As it happens, the Yak-130 is fitted with the 8GHz to 12.5GHz Osa or Oca (Wasp) radar developed by NIIP Zhukovsky. 



> The radar has the capacity to track eight airborne targets simultaneously, simultaneously engage four targets at all angles and simultaneously track two ground targets. The detection range against 5m² cross section targets is 40km in the rear direction and 85km in the forward direction. The lock-on range for operation in automatic tracking mode is 65km.
> *The radar, which has adaptive waveforms and sidelobes, has a surface mapping mode* which includes image freezing and zooming on areas of interest.
> An alternative radar fit is the Kopyo (Spear) radar. The aircraft can also be fitted with a podded Platan (Palm Tree) infrared search and track targeting system.


Yak-130 Combat Trainer - Airforce Technology

HOwever:


> Its NIIP Zhukovsky Osa radar offers adequate performance, with an effective range out to about 65 km. Some reports cite an alternative fit option using Phazotron&#8217;s Kopyo radar, which has been used in some MiG-21 upgrades. *Yakolev is reportedly considering a radar switch to a new model that would add targeting-grade ground scans, or they might leave the existing radar in and add a radar targeting pod. Whatever they decide, that work isn&#8217;t expected to be done before 2014.*
> ...
> *If a ground-capable radar is added, options will expand again*. Irkut VP Komstantin Popovich has said that the Yak-130 design is stable and powerful enough to carry even a supersonic Kh-31/ AS-17 cruise missile, which would make the Yak-130 a far more dangerous plane.


Russia&#8217;s Yak-130 Trainer & Light Attack Jets

So, this leads me to believe the Yak 130 today would be dependent on externally supplied target data for targeting any larger dedicated AShM such as the Kh-31 or Kh-35.

Note that there is at present no dedicated strike/attack version.



> Plans to develop a Light Attack Aircraft based on the Yak-130, came to a halt in the late 2011. Dubbed Yak-131, the aircraft failed to meet "enhanced pilot protection" requirements, put forward by the Russian Air Force.[5] Focus has shifted to a Sukhoi Su-25 replacement, instead.[6] The Light Attack Aircraft was slated to enter service by the year 2020.


Yakovlev Yak-130 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> The LUS (Lyogkiy Udarnyi Samolyot, "Light Strike Aircraft") project's goal was to develop an attack aircraft to succeed the Sukhoi Su-25. Sukhoi's design was an unusual aircraft with two cockpits, a v-tail and a large fuselage. The left fuselage was to contain the piloting equipment and radar sensors, whereas the right fuselage was to accommodate the weapons systems and a Fire-control system. The aircraft was to be powered by one or two non-afterburning engines, and payload was to be stored within two large internal bays. Yakovlev and Mikoyan's design were based on their modified trainer models, the Yak-133 and the MiG-AC, respectively. The Yak-133 is a modification of the Yak-130, and the MiG-AC is a modification of the MiG-AT. The project was canceled in the early 1990s due to newer models of Su-25 proving to be sufficient in achieving this goal


Post-PFI Soviet/Russian aircraft projects - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

ps:

Cousin Alenia Armacchi M-346 uses Raytheon AGM-65 Maverick air-to-ground missiles and MBDA (formerly Alenia) Marte MK-2A anti-ship missiles.
http://www.airforce-technology.com/projects/yak/



> From the beginning of the program, the M-346 has been conceived with additional operational capabilities, with the goal of providing a very capable multirole combat aircraft, particularly suited to ground and surface attack roles including CAS (Close Air Support), COIN (COunter INsurgency) or _anti-ship missions_ as well as air police missions. Among the characteristics which make the M-346 an effective combat platform are:
> - provision for multi-mode radar
> ...
> Sensors &#8211; The M-346 can carry a targeting pod and provides space to install radar to detect and track both aerial and surface targets.


http://www.aleniaaermacchi.it/en-US/Media/Lists/ProductBrochures-Brochures/M-346.pdf

Marte Mk2A missile info
http://www.mbda-systems.com/mediagallery/files/marte_mk2_A_ds.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Lone

Man how do you know all these sh@t !!! @Penguin


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Nishan_101

So does there any update from BN that will look to buy U-214BN about 3 of them???


----------



## british_bengali

Nishan_101 said:


> So does there any update from BN that will look to buy U-214BN about 3 of them???



Theres still no official confirmation on types of Subamrines. But U-214 is out of the Question. As of now it's likely 2 Mings or Songs or turkish/South korean Type 209.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan_101

british_bengali said:


> Theres still no official confirmation on types of Subamrines. But U-214 is out of the Question. As of now it's likely 2 Mings or Songs or turkish/South korean Type 209.



Only U-214 are the submarines which they should buy.


----------



## british_bengali

Nishan_101 said:


> Only U-214 are the submarines which they should buy.



There too expensive right now and there are no second hand options but if we got with type 209, we may go with U-214 after 2020. Also it would be more sensible to have training subs for now and buy proper subs after 2020 since i know that 2 more will be bought then and the Yuan is being considered.


----------



## Bamboo Castle

One of two newly acquired Type-53H1 of Myanmar Navy at a courtesy visit at Chittagong:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Anubis

Bamboo Castle said:


> One of two newly acquired Type-53H1 of Myanmar Navy at a courtesy visit at Chittagong:



Anyone know the armaments on this thing??What about our counterpart??


----------



## BDforever

RiasatKhan said:


> Anyone know the armaments on this thing??What about our counterpart??



they just bought old stuff, we have much better armaments than it has

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## british_bengali

Those ships of theirs is on the same level of our BNS Osman. They have no ship which is on par with our Ulsan class and soon we will also have two powerful,upgunned WHECS from the US and soon we will have subs. We can then divert more attention to our Air force.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Anubis

Are we getting F22 frigates??


----------



## BDforever

RiasatKhan said:


> Are we getting F22 frigates??



i do not think do, BD is focusing right now to built own frigate by 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan_101

british_bengali said:


> There too expensive right now and there are no second hand options but if we got with type 209, we may go with U-214 after 2020. Also it would be more sensible to have training subs for now and buy proper subs after 2020 since i know that 2 more will be bought then and the Yuan is being considered.



I think you know that Malaysia, Indonesia including Bangladesh and other Muslim countries were interested in Agosta-90Bs which they want to buy from Pakistan and still PN is showcasing such equipment for display. But I think its the weakness of BN that it didn't evaluated properly the Agosta-90Bs as it would be cheaper for them in terms of everything and also making a deal of 3-5 Agosta-90Bs won't be a bad idea for them to gain it in 5 years of time and Pn could also increase their numbers from total 3 to 5 Agosta-90Bs.

Although PN has gained production capacity of 2 Agosta-90Bs in 2-2.5 years time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## british_bengali

Nishan_101 said:


> I think you know that Malaysia, Indonesia including Bangladesh and other Muslim countries were interested in Agosta-90Bs which they want to buy from Pakistan and still PN is showcasing such equipment for display. But I think its the weakness of BN that it didn't evaluated properly the Agosta-90Bs as it would be cheaper for them in terms of everything and also making a deal of 3-5 Agosta-90Bs won't be a bad idea for them to gain it in 5 years of time and Pn could also increase their numbers from total 3 to 5 Agosta-90Bs.
> 
> Although PN has gained production capacity of 2 Agosta-90Bs in 2-2.5 years time.



It is a very good platform but the main issue is that Bangladesh navy has no real experience with Submarines,the last thing we would want to do is buy those Agostas and an accident will occur.Buying second hand will allow us to have experience and won't be as expensive if ay such failures occured. We may wait for a time until our defence increases to between 3-4 billion dollars and then place such an order,also in this time the PN can increase their production capacity and decrease their time to build it.


----------



## PlanetSoldier

RiasatKhan said:


> Anyone know the armaments on this thing??What about our counterpart??



Found this on wiki:

8 x C-802 anti ship Missile
2 x Type 81 (RBU-1200) 5-tube ASW RL (30 rockets), or 2 x Type 3200 6-tube ASW RL (36 rockets)
2 x Type 62 5-tube A/S mortar launchers
2 x depth charge (DC) racks & projector
4 x dual 37 mm AA guns
2 x 100 mm gun

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## british_bengali

PlanetSoldier said:


> Found this on wiki:
> 
> 8 x C-802 anti ship Missile
> 2 x Type 81 (RBU-1200) 5-tube ASW RL (30 rockets), or 2 x Type 3200 6-tube ASW RL (36 rockets)
> 2 x Type 62 5-tube A/S mortar launchers
> 2 x depth charge (DC) racks & projector
> 4 x dual 37 mm AA guns
> 2 x 100 mm gun



Wiki may not be very reliable. Anyway,i retake my previous statement,those things are certainely not on the same level as our BNS osman.They seem to have no CIWS or any point blank defence system like the FM-90.


----------



## PlanetSoldier

british_bengali said:


> Wiki may not be very reliable. Anyway,i retake my previous statement,those things are certainely not on the same level as our BNS osman.They seem to have no CIWS or any point blank defence system like the FM-90.



I actually tried to reply one who likes to know the armaments of the ship.


----------



## british_bengali

PlanetSoldier said:


> I actually tried to reply one who likes to know the armaments of the ship.



Relax im not criticising you in anyway. i appreciate that you did post it, it's just that wiki can be written by anyone so those armanments you posted may or may not be true. Wiki also says myanmar has built high tech stealth FACs,are buying su-30s etc,etc. look at BD army section theres barely anything.


----------



## Bamboo Castle

RiasatKhan said:


> Anyone know the armaments on this thing??What about our counterpart??



*Missile:* 8 x c802 Missiles

*Gun:* 2 x 2 x 100 mm gun, 4 x dual 37 mm AA guns

*ASW:* 2 x Type 81 (RBU-1200) 5-tube ASW RL (30 rockets), 2 x Type 62 5-tube A/S mortar launchers, 2 x depth charge (DC) racks & projector

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bamboo Castle

british_bengali said:


> *Those ships of theirs is on the same level of our BNS Osman*. They have no ship which is on par with our Ulsan class and soon we will also have two powerful,upgunned WHECS from the US and soon we will have subs. We can then divert more attention to our Air force.



Not true. BNS Osman has been widely modified with modern weapons which the Myanmar Navy lacks. Our sailors also have wide experience on this platform which also the Myanmar navy lacks.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Penguin

Nishan_101 said:


> Only U-214 are the submarines which they should buy.



Not if/when starting a sub service from scratch: you don't need top of the line boats for initial training (see sub deals Singapore, Malaysia: often first an older type to get the service going , only then a new, larger and more modern class when service well established)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## british_bengali

Bamboo Castle said:


> Not true. BNS Osman has been widely modified with modern weapons which the Myanmar Navy lacks. Our sailors also have wide experience on this platform which also the Myanmar navy lacks.



Theres still there Aung Zeya Class frigates,which i have to applaud since with barely any resources they made a decent ship. However you are right there 53h1s are below our Osman but the Osman can be considered on par with their Aung Zeya


----------



## Penguin

british_bengali said:


> Wiki may not be very reliable. Anyway,i retake my previous statement,those things are certainely not on the same level as our BNS osman.They seem to have no CIWS or any point blank defence system like the FM-90.



Haven't seen pic of BNS Osman carrying FM-90 or CIWS.... please post if available.


----------



## british_bengali

Penguin said:


> Haven't seen pic of BNS Osman carrying FM-90 or CIWS.... please post if available.



BNS osman dosen't have any CIWS. The FM-90 has been installed recently but i will try and find a picture of this if i can.


----------



## Nishan_101

Penguin said:


> Not if/when starting a sub service from scratch: you don't need top of the line boats for initial training (see sub deals Singapore, Malaysia: often first an older type to get the service going , only then a new, larger and more modern class when service well established)



So why not BDs tooked that training from PN on ground and on Agosta-70 and also placed an order for about 3-5 Agosta-90Bs with AIP on board as it will be quite similar to the IN Scorpion.

Although PN training and selling of Agosta-90Bs should not be limited to BD, but to:
Sri Lanka: 2 Agosta-90Bs
Nigeria: 2-3 Agosta-90Bs
South Africa: 3 Agosta-90Bs


----------



## TopCat

Nishan_101 said:


> So why not BDs tooked that training from PN on ground and on Agosta-70 and also placed an order for about 3-5 Agosta-90Bs with AIP on board as it will be quite similar to the IN Scorpion.
> 
> Although PN training and selling of Agosta-90Bs should not be limited to BD, but to:
> Sri Lanka: 2 Agosta-90Bs
> Nigeria: 2-3 Agosta-90Bs
> South Africa: 3 Agosta-90Bs



BN always had been maintaining sub training for the last 3 decades. Our sailors go to Turkey for that purpose.


----------



## Nishan_101

iajdani said:


> BN always had been maintaining sub training for the last 3 decades. Our sailors go to Turkey for that purpose.



Then why not build 3-5 U-214 locally???


----------



## TopCat

Nishan_101 said:


> Then why not build 3-5 U-214 locally???



I dont think BD has any plan to build sub when we need only couple of them. Yes buying U-209 or U-214 is also in consideration


----------



## Nishan_101

iajdani said:


> I dont think BD has any plan to build sub when we need only couple of them. Yes buying U-209 or U-214 is also in consideration



Hopefully BDs will go for U-214...

But quickly soon rather than getting late.


----------



## BDforever

Nishan_101 said:


> Hopefully BDs will go for U-214...
> 
> But quickly soon rather than getting late.



U-214 is very expensive, instead Chinese S20, Russian Amur class (950, 1650) submarines will be good choice for BD.


----------



## Bamboo Castle

Bamboo Castle said:


> *Missile:* 8 x c802 Missiles
> 
> *Gun:* 2 x 2 x 100 mm gun, 4 x dual 37 mm AA guns
> 
> *ASW:* 2 x Type 81 (RBU-1200) 5-tube ASW RL (30 rockets), 2 x Type 62 5-tube A/S mortar launchers, 2 x depth charge (DC) racks & projector



Correction: Missile: 4x SY-1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bamboo Castle

british_bengali said:


> Theres still there Aung Zeya Class frigates,which i have to applaud since with barely any resources they made a decent ship. However you are right there 53h1s are below our Osman but the Osman can be considered on par with their Aung Zeya



Aung Zeya class is much superior to our Osman class. Aung Zeya class wights 2000+ tons and carries 8x Kh-35 AShM.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bamboo Castle

The newly bought Myanmar Navy Type-053H1 frigates missile armament: It appears to be: 
F21: Is armed with 4x SY-1






F23: Is Armed with 8x C-802


----------



## Penguin

british_bengali said:


> BNS osman dosen't have any CIWS. The FM-90 has been installed recently but i will try and find a picture of this if i can.



At the expense of one (the rear) twin 100mm, no doubt. Did she receive newer (automated) twin 37mm mounts?



Bamboo Castle said:


> Aung Zeya class is much superior to our Osman class. Aung Zeya class wights 2000+ tons and carries 8x Kh-35 AShM.



It is not entirely sure that those antiship missiles are KH35, since photodetail shows the launcher/canister to be different from that of the Kh35.


----------



## Nishan_101

BDforever said:


> U-214 is very expensive, instead Chinese S20, Russian Amur class (950, 1650) submarines will be good choice for BD.



But still German ones will be much better in long run too. So what is the cost of U-214???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Nishan_101 said:


> But still German ones will be much better in long run too. So what is the cost of U-214???



around $500 million where Chinese S20, Russian Amur class (950, 1650) submarines will be around $250 million.


----------



## Dillinger

BDforever said:


> around $500 million where Chinese S20, Russian Amur class (950, 1650) submarines will be around $250 million.



Still there is something to be said about German subs, despite driving upgraded Kilos our submariners still swear by the Type-209s and so do their Turkish counterparts- beats a Kilo, Amur or Agosta any day.


----------



## BDforever

Dillinger said:


> Still there is something to be said about German subs, despite driving upgraded Kilos our submariners still swear by the Type-209s and so do their Turkish counterparts- beats a Kilo, Amur or Agosta any day.



i think it depends largely on crew expertise


----------



## Dillinger

BDforever said:


> i think it depends largely on crew expertise



Both the Turks and our under-sea operators have years of experience and expertise, us more so considering we've been through Kilos, an Akula, a Charlie and 209s. We still prefer the 209s when it comes to conventional subs, Hell we could have even gone for them instead of the Scorpenes but the French offered some good TOT.


----------



## BDforever

Dillinger said:


> Both the Turks and our under-sea operators have years of experience and expertise, us more so considering we've been through Kilos, an Akula, a Charlie and 209s. We still prefer the 209s when it comes to conventional subs, Hell we could have even gone for them instead of the Scorpenes but the French offered some good TOT.



then we are getting training from good teacher turkey over the years

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dillinger

BDforever said:


> then we are getting training from good teacher turkey over the years



Yes. The Turkish navy is gold. BUT, aside from the IN the PN would have been the better bet for regional ops- they have operated in the BOB- well they did once upon a time. Although you should have come to us, we would have shown you how to sink 8 ships and enforce a complete naval blockade with a handful of missile boats.


----------



## BDforever

Dillinger said:


> Yes. The Turkish navy is gold. BUT, aside from the IN the PN would have been the better bet for regional ops- they have operated in the BOB- well they did once upon a time. Although you should have come to us, we would have shown you how to sink 8 ships and enforce a complete naval blockade with a handful of missile boats.



keu pakistani bhai k sath tang kar rehe ho ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

BDforever said:


> keu pakistani bhai k sath tang kar rehe ho ?



Respect where respect is due. They have as much experience as we do in operating in the region yaara. Although losing your only long rage sub to an "accident" is sort of anti-climatic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## british_bengali

Dillinger said:


> Still there is something to be said about German subs, despite driving upgraded Kilos our submariners still swear by the Type-209s and so do their Turkish counterparts- beats a Kilo, Amur or Agosta any day.



We already Tried Germany and that didn't work out and neither did Italy. However Type-209s is a possiblity due to both the turks and the koreans are decomisssioning withing a few years and we have had training from the Turks.


----------



## BDforever

Bangladesh Naval Commandos - SWADS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## british_bengali

Can anyone here possibly compare the differences between the KH-35 and the C-802A,I know they are ant-ship missiles and i know the C-802 has a greater Range.


----------



## neolithic

*BNS Shah Makhdum landing craft utility vessel (pennant no. L 902) at Khulna Shipyard (date unknown) :*





*1024 × 768 pixels*





*Related link(s).*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Skies

Do we have or will have Submarines? If yes, how many or when?


----------



## Rokto14

Skies said:


> Do we have or will have Submarines? If yes, how many or when?


We still don't have bro. There are discussions on having some submarines. Possibilities are China, Germany, Turkish, South Korean submarines. But not if they will be first hand second hand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skies

Rokto14 said:


> We still don't have bro. There are discussions on having some submarines. Possibilities are China, Germany, Turkish, South Korean submarines. But not if they will be first hand second hand.



I was thinking if we possess 5 or 6 subs, India might feel bit more headache. 

http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakist...ind-pakistans-powerful-submarines-report.html


----------



## Allah Akbar

operating subs is not easy.as you saw indias kilo class ins sindhurakshak blast when it was charging its batteries.5 or 6 sub is like big naval threat for anyone and its too costly. currently we don't have the infrastucture too but BN is making a sub station near cox'sbazaar .the basic sub for us can be ming class ( chinese).infuture we may have u214 or song or kilo class subs.


Skies said:


> I was thinking if we possess 5 or 6 subs, India might feel bit more headache.
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakist...ind-pakistans-powerful-submarines-report.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## neolithic

*Speed-boat of Bangladesh Coast Guard :




2592 × 1862 pixels









Related link(s). *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Lipizzaner_Stallion

Skies said:


> I was thinking if we possess 5 or 6 subs, India might feel bit more headache.
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakist...ind-pakistans-powerful-submarines-report.html



That report is a bull-s_h_i_t my friend. India has currently *13 submarines with 1 Nuke one* (INS Chakra). *3 more Nuke submarines* are being built (Arihant Class). And 6 *scorpene submarines* under construction in France with 6 more negotiated (Scorpène-class_submarine).

Pakistan has just 4 in which 2 are 4 decade olds. And for the rest 2 we have 8 Poseidon P8s - the best *Submarine killers* in the world which is only operated by India and US till date.


----------



## neolithic

*Dornier 228 NG / Do 228 NG aircraft of BN :





799 × 453 pixels


Related link(s). *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## neolithic

*Navy should buy a few amphibious flying boats / amphibious sea-planes for anti-submarine warfare.*


----------



## aliaselin

It seems one of BD navy ordered 053H2 has finished refitting

Picture 2 month ago:





Picture today:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

aliaselin said:


> It seems one of BD navy ordered 053H2 has finished refitting
> 
> Picture 2 month ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture today:



but no armaments yet, just empty ship LOL


----------



## british_bengali

@aliaselin -Thanks for the Info bro but i can't see the Pics.


----------



## BDforever

british_bengali said:


> @aliaselin -Thanks for the Info bro but i can't see the Pics.



coppy the link and post it in blank new page

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Any submarine?


----------



## british_bengali

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Any submarine?



Well,BD's government has been mentioning it a lot. However, we seem to know nothing except that 2 Subs are on Order. 

In most peoples opinions it's either Type 209s from Turkey/South Korea or Ming/Song class from China. AMI international has stated we might be getting Yuans after 2020 if we go with songs but if we go with Type 209s then we may get type 214s after 2020. 
@BDforever - We really did go to Italy for Ships,Look: Q and A with Giampaolo di Paola | Defense News | defensenews.com


----------



## BDforever

british_bengali said:


> Well,BD's government has been mentioning it a lot. However, we seem to know nothing except that 2 Subs are on Order.
> 
> In most peoples opinions it's either Type 209s from Turkey/South Korea or Ming/Song class from China. AMI international has stated we might be getting Yuans after 2020 if we go with songs but if we go with Type 209s then we may get type 214s after 2020.
> @BDforever - We really did go to Italy for Ships,Look: Q and A with Giampaolo di Paola | Defense News | defensenews.com



as far i know we are going for 4 subs by 2020


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Who's going to fund these subs? :/ 

Anyway, it was mentioned in Saudi Gazette earlier this year, maybe KSA is going to bankroll it 
Saudi Gazette - Bangladesh to buy first submarines


british_bengali said:


> Well,BD's government has been mentioning it a lot. However, we seem to know nothing except that 2 Subs are on Order.
> 
> In most peoples opinions it's either Type 209s from Turkey/South Korea or Ming/Song class from China. AMI international has stated we might be getting Yuans after 2020 if we go with songs but if we go with Type 209s then we may get type 214s after 2020.
> @BDforever - We really did go to Italy for Ships,Look: Q and A with Giampaolo di Paola | Defense News | defensenews.com


----------



## BDforever

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Who's going to fund these subs? :/
> 
> Anyway, it was mentioned in Saudi Gazette earlier this year, maybe KSA is going to bankroll it
> Saudi Gazette - Bangladesh to buy first submarines



defence budget is going to increase more, it will be our own fund, thanks to china for weapons at low cost

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

BDforever said:


> defence budget is going to increase more, it will be our own fund, thanks to china for weapons at low cost



Good, Awami's must lose in the coming elections. 

Anyway, best of luck.


----------



## BDforever

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Good, Awami's must lose in the coming elections.
> 
> Anyway, best of luck.



it is not made by AL, it is made by caretaker govt. backed by army way back in 2008


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

BDforever said:


> it is not made by AL, it is made by caretaker govt. backed by army way back in 2008



I thought your armed forces isolate itself from political drama? Hmm


----------



## BDforever

Yzd Khalifa said:


> I thought your armed forces isolate itself from political drama? Hmm



no, army ruled the country from 1975 to 1990 (independence in 19171)


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

BDforever said:


> no, army ruled the country from 1975 to 1990 (independence in 19171)



So, I'm guessing I'm right to say that you are suggesting that the armed force took a major role in BD's internal affairs till 1990?


----------



## BDforever

Yzd Khalifa said:


> So, I'm guessing I'm right to say that you are suggesting that the armed force took a major role in BD's internal affairs till 1990?



yes


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

BDforever said:


> yes



Just remove the AL fascists and your country will flourish.


----------



## BDforever

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Just remove the AL fascists and your country will flourish.



also need to remove extremist

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

BDforever said:


> also need to remove extremist



The right wings can't pose a threat to you as the BD society is multiethnic, but united .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aliaselin

BDforever said:


> but no armaments yet, just empty ship LOL



I mean the disappeared one.


----------



## neolithic

*Do 228 NG MPA of Bangladesh Navy :







Related link(s).






*


----------



## Bamboo Castle



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## monitor



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PlanetSoldier

*Khulna Shipyard to build Navy vessels*

Khulna Correspondent, bdnews24.com
Published: 2013-09-01 18:15:51.0 BdST Updated: 2013-09-01 18:33:51.0 BdST

Khulna Shipyard will build container vessels and Landing Craft Utilities (LCU) for use alongside warships. 

Vice Admiral M Farid Habib, Chief of Staff of the Bangladesh Navy, flagged off construction on Sunday.

The navy has commissioned the building of two container vessels and two high-tech LCU craft worth almost Tk 1 billion.

The LCUs will be used for swift transportation of equipment.

Managing Director of the shipyard Commodore Riaz Uddin Ahmed delivered the welcome speech before the naval chief.

The container vessel will be 75 metres long and 13.5 metres wide and 5.20 metres deep. Each vessel will have two 600 horsepower engines.

LCU vessels will be 42 metres long, 10 metres wide and 1.80 metres deep. The vessels will have a capacity to bear a load of 415 tonnes.

They, too, will have two 600 horsepower engines.

Khulna Shipyard to build Navy vessels - bdnews24.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bd_4_ever

Ah, the Navy seems to be getting very serious! Good stuff indeed.


Cheers!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## neolithic

*Dornier 228 NG maritime patrol aircraft of Bangladesh Navy :





Related link(s).






*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rokto14

neolithic said:


> *Dornier 228 NG maritime patrol aircraft of Bangladesh Navy :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Related link(s).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



BN should slowly procure some turbojets for maritime patrol aircraft because of Bay of Bengal.


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Rokto14 said:


> BN should slowly procure some turbojets for maritime patrol aircraft because of Bay of Bengal.



Like *Boeing P-8*? 





You know we cant afford this type of aircraft and its logistics, till our defence budget rise to 5% of GDP. ( I think so )

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rokto14

BD Ranger said:


> Like *Boeing P-8*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know we cant afford this type of aircraft and its logistics, till our defence budget rise to 5% of GDP. ( I think so )



Yeah hopefully our defense budget increase


----------



## bd_4_ever

BD Ranger said:


> Like *Boeing P-8*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know we cant afford this type of aircraft and its logistics, till our defence budget rise to 5% of GDP. ( I think so )



I feel you but this aint happening anytime soon. First change those F-7 junks, get some new-generation fighters and then think about P-8s. 


Cheers!!!


----------



## monitor

^^^ initially we can start with second hand P-3 orion from Japan or US as they are replacing it with P-8 and other fighter.


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Rokto14 said:


> Yeah hopefully our defense budget increase



Yes, when our GOVT will realise we need something called *defence* capability.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

bd_4_ever said:


> I feel you but this aint happening anytime soon. First change those F-7 junks, get some new-generation fighters and then think about P-8s.
> 
> 
> Cheers!!!



 You are right about our Junk F-7s . But our F-7 are far better then MIG-21 flying coffin, isn't it?


----------



## Allah Akbar

first of all p-8 poseidon is not for patroling purposes , its main goal is anti submarine warfare.poseidon is specialy made for usa and india.so forget poseidon.but we have other options like p3 orion , pakistan has p3 orion. but it doesnt matches with our goal.because these are antisubmarine. if we need to counter strike we need also submarine first too.current purpose is serving by a109 augustawestland heli.


BD Ranger said:


> Like *Boeing P-8*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know we cant afford this type of aircraft and its logistics, till our defence budget rise to 5% of GDP. ( I think so )

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bd_4_ever

monitor said:


> ^^^ initially we can start with second hand P-3 orion from Japan or US as they are replacing it with P-8 and other fighter.



Well, you need to see if that fits our defense doctrine. Just buying wont serve the purpose.


Cheers!!!


----------



## bd_4_ever

BD Ranger said:


> You are right about our Junk F-7s . But our F-7 are far better then MIG-21 flying coffin, isn't it?



Thats makes sense but realistically speaking, those F-7s would soon be flying coffins in opposition to latest Sukhois, Migs, Rafales, EF Typhoons etc. Am sure you wouldnt board a F-7 if you had to fight one of these!


Cheers!!!


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

warrantofficer said:


> first of all p-8 poseidon is not for patroling purposes , its main goal is anti submarine warfare.poseidon is specialy made for usa and india.so forget poseidon.but we have other options like p3 orion , pakistan has p3 orion. but it doesnt matches with our goal.because these are antisubmarine. if we need to counter strike we need also submarine first too.current purpose is serving by a109 augustawestland heli.



Bro, Boeing P-8 is made for anti-sub and anti-ship operations and, it can do patrolling, surface strike too. 

If we can manage money we can buy P-8 any time because, it is not using classified tech and its export is not banned by US congress. As India got their customized version P-8I. 

Try to study more............. 

If we spend money we should make sure, we are getting up-to-date things . But, if you think old is gold then.............

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

bd_4_ever said:


> Thats makes sense but realistically speaking, those F-7s would soon be flying coffins in opposition to latest Sukhois, Migs, Rafales, EF Typhoons etc. Am sure you wouldnt board a F-7 if you had to fight one of these!
> 
> 
> Cheers!!!



 Just making fun. Ok, our GOVT might think that old is gold. Thats why they bought more F-7s .


----------



## british_bengali

BD Ranger said:


> Bro, Boeing P-8 is made for anti-sub and anti-ship operations and, it can do patrolling, surface strike too.
> 
> If we can manage money we can buy P-8 any time because, it is not using classified tech and its export is not banned by US congress. As India got their customized version P-8I.
> 
> Try to study more.............
> 
> If we spend money we should make sure, we are getting up-to-date things . But, if you think old is gold then.............



There are many things to consider when making a purchase. Its not as simple as you put it. We would need infrastructure,Maintenece and fuel costs to cover and im sure getting those P-8s and maintaining them would take up half of our Budget for the Navy and as far as air force goes, we don't even operate an actual squadron of 4th generation figthers! 

We also have no need to have an air force fleet and a naval air fleet-it's far too big and too costly for us in the next 10-15 years.

We have no real experience in anti-submarine warfare and no experience is flying such sophisticated war machines.We need to train and procure much cheaper systems then procure proper ones-We can't afford to buy more if we crash any but India can. If we used your point of view then theres no real point of buying a training sub...just get a brand new type 214 without any experience.

As far as US exporting it goes,India has a much more larger defence budget and actually have the money to procure them. The us knows they can get a few billion off of them but they can't with us. 

Also do not compare India's budget with ours-There is a massive difference and any sensible military and government would know not to destroy their economy just to buy fancy toys. We need to learn how to walk first before we can run. 

And as far as our goal goes,a larger fleet of ASW capable ships and Helicopters can secure the Bay of bengal with ease.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rokto14

PlanetSoldier said:


> *Khulna Shipyard to build Navy vessels*
> 
> Khulna Correspondent, bdnews24.com
> Published: 2013-09-01 18:15:51.0 BdST Updated: 2013-09-01 18:33:51.0 BdST
> 
> Khulna Shipyard will build container vessels and Landing Craft Utilities (LCU) for use alongside warships.
> 
> Vice Admiral M Farid Habib, Chief of Staff of the Bangladesh Navy, flagged off construction on Sunday.
> 
> The navy has commissioned the building of two container vessels and two high-tech LCU craft worth almost Tk 1 billion.
> 
> The LCUs will be used for swift transportation of equipment.
> 
> Managing Director of the shipyard Commodore Riaz Uddin Ahmed delivered the welcome speech before the naval chief.
> 
> The container vessel will be 75 metres long and 13.5 metres wide and 5.20 metres deep. Each vessel will have two 600 horsepower engines.
> 
> LCU vessels will be 42 metres long, 10 metres wide and 1.80 metres deep. The vessels will have a capacity to bear a load of 415 tonnes.
> 
> They, too, will have two 600 horsepower engines.
> 
> Khulna Shipyard to build Navy vessels - bdnews24.com



The container vessels will be a bit too short for its utility isn't it?


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

british_bengali said:


> There are many things to consider when making a purchase. Its not as simple as you put it. We would need infrastructure,Maintenece and fuel costs to cover and im sure getting those P-8s and maintaining them would take up half of our Budget for the Navy and as far as air force goes, we don't even operate an actual squadron of 4th generation figthers!
> 
> We also have no need to have an air force fleet and a naval air fleet-it's far too big and too costly for us in the next 10-15 years.
> 
> We have no real experience in anti-submarine warfare and no experience is flying such sophisticated war machines.We need to train and procure much cheaper systems then procure proper ones-We can't afford to buy more if we crash any but India can. If we used your point of view then theres no real point of buying a training sub...just get a brand new type 214 without any experience.
> 
> As far as US exporting it goes,India has a much more larger defence budget and actually have the money to procure them. The us knows they can get a few billion off of them but they can't with us.
> 
> Also do not compare India's budget with ours-There is a massive difference and any sensible military and government would know not to destroy their economy just to buy fancy toys. We need to learn how to walk first before we can run.
> 
> And as far as our goal goes,a larger fleet of ASW capable ships and Helicopters can secure the Bay of bengal with ease.



You are just making small thing bigger . When did I said we should buy P-8 ? I replied few forum mates and made some things clear to them, thats all . Please read and understand first then reply .

As I said, If we can manage money, we can buy any thing except the classified .


----------



## eastwatch

aliaselin said:


> It seems one of BD navy ordered 053H2 has finished refitting
> 
> Picture 2 month ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture today:



Below is a related but old news about BN purchasing two 053H2 Frigates:

Three frigates to join Bangladesh Navy in 2013 - Military Forces of Asia

Three frigates to join Bangladesh Navy in 2013
Fb-Button

The Bangladesh Navy began a shopping spree in recent years and finally things are coming in to fruition even with economic constraints.

Two ex-PLAN *frigates Type 053H2 (Jianghu-III) guided missile frigates, the Huangshi (535) and Wuhu (536)* from the East Sea Fleet will join the Bangladesh Navy later this year after what observers call a &#8220;heavy refit&#8221;.

The frigates were both built by Hudong and commissioned in December 1986 and December 1987 respectively.

Before the refit they were armed with 8 X C-802A SSM, 2 x Type 79A dual-100 mm guns, 4 x Type 76 dual-37 mm AA guns, 2 x 5-tube Type 81 ASW rocket launchers (30 rounds), 4 x Type 64 DC projectors, 2 x DC racks, 2 x Mk. 36 RBOC 6-barrel decoy rocket launchers.

MilitaryForces.Asia sources stated that the vessels would possibly be refitted with updated electronics and weapons.

Bangladesh Navy has recently adopted the H/PJ26 76 mm dual-purpose naval gun in its major surface combatants. The same model would be installed on the Huangshi and Wuhu considering their Type 79A dual-100 mm guns were removed along with antiquated air defence guns.

Their sistership Xiangtan joined the Bangladesh Navy in 1989 and still serves today renamed as BNS Osman (F 18). It was upgraded with 8 x C-802 SSM&#8217;s in recent years.

Highlighting Bangladesh Navy&#8217;s eagerness to acquire off the shelf solutions in recent times they acquired a *US Coast Guard Hamilton class cutter*, which is undergoing *refit in California* before setting off to Bangladesh for joining the fleet.

The Hamilton class cutter is to be converted to a *guided missile frigate *in Bangladesh by installation of 8 x C-802A SSM and a Chinese origin SAM system, possibly FL-3000N according to a military analyst.

Earlier the Bangladesh Navy negotiated with Italy for two improved Sauro class diesel-electric submarines and a number of frigates but it failed due to the steep asking price by the Italian government. Similarly an earlier negotiation with Montenegro also ended negatively due to unreasonable price and poor condition of the warships.

Bangladesh Navy officers confirmed to MilitaryForces.Asia that the new warships purchased from China and United States were in &#8216;good condition&#8217;.

The addition of three new frigates will provide the growing navy with increased patrolling capabilities in the Bay of Bengal as well as ensure they can bring enough fire power to naval confrontations with neighboring countries.


----------



## eastwatch

====aborted=====


----------



## Allah Akbar

haha bro do you realy think we need p 8 for patroling bay of bengal! its like a day dream for us. you can use it for any purposes like yeah patroling too but its too costly just oparate this only for patroling purpose.none ever did so even the usa too. the dornier 228 is good for its patrol mission. we are not rich like the saudis , and our defence duget is tight. so we spend money carefuly. we don't spend random fancy purchase. but well as we are going to buy p 8 poseidon , why should we missed the ac 130 for the army . i give you this , bro you gonna love it too  , Its a monster . so lets save some coins and buy them all  .






BD Ranger said:


> Bro, Boeing P-8 is made for anti-sub and anti-ship operations and, it can do patrolling, surface strike too.
> 
> If we can manage money we can buy P-8 any time because, it is not using classified tech and its export is not banned by US congress. As India got their customized version P-8I.
> 
> Try to study more.............
> 
> If we spend money we should make sure, we are getting up-to-date things . But, if you think old is gold then.............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Allah Akbar

still so many negetive votes against those f-7 bgi. but honestly it was a planned purchase not only for stop gap.we are going to purchase new advance fighters soon and those resting f- 7 will give a great close support to the army.in vietnam war the usa did the same they used advance fighters for the dog fight and old fighters for the close air support. its a proven tactics. so don't need to disappointed by those f-7 bgi


BD Ranger said:


> Just making fun. Ok, our GOVT might think that old is gold. Thats why they bought more F-7s .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

BD Ranger said:


> Just making fun. Ok, our GOVT might think that *old* is gold. Thats why they bought more F-7s .



Why F-7 is old? We bought 16 units of *new* F-7BGIs only yesterday!! It is same as Mig-21 and even IAF has over hundred of Mig-21s. Pakistan also has a few dozens of F-7PG. F-7BGIs are 3.5G planes which replaced our older A-5 jets.

Mig-21/F-7 is the only plane in the world that is still found important even after its first production 50 years ago.We are certainly not a rich country, at least not richer than our two neighbours.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

warrantofficer said:


> haha bro do you realy think we need p 8 for patroling bay of bengal! its like a day dream for us. you can use it for any purposes like yeah patroling too but its too costly just oparate this only for patroling purpose.none ever did so even the usa too. the dornier 228 is good for its patrol mission. we are not rich like the saudis , and our defence duget is tight. so we spend money carefuly. we don't spend random fancy purchase. but well as we are going to buy p 8 poseidon , why should we missed the ac 130 for the army . i give you this , bro you gonna love it too  , Its a monster . so lets save some coins and buy them all  .



When did I said we should buy P-8 ? I replied few forum mates and made some things clear to them, thats all . Please read and understand first then reply .

As I said, If we can manage money, we can buy any thing except the classified . And you know we are not rich .


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

warrantofficer said:


> still so many negetive votes against those f-7 bgi. but honestly it was a planned purchase not only for stop gap.we are going to purchase new advance fighters soon and those resting f- 7 will give a great close support to the army.in vietnam war the usa did the same they used advance fighters for the dog fight and old fighters for the close air support. its a proven tactics. so don't need to disappointed by those f-7 bgi





eastwatch said:


> Why F-7 is old? We bought 16 units of *new* F-7BGIs only yesterday!! It is same as Mig-21 and even IAF has over hundred of Mig-21s. Pakistan also has a few dozens of F-7PG. F-7BGIs are 3.5G planes which replaced our older A-5 jets.
> 
> Mig-21/F-7 is the only plane in the world that is still found important even after its first production 50 years ago.We are certainly not a rich country, at least not richer than our two neighbours.



Nothing to say.


----------



## Allah Akbar

you said if, well make yourself clear first what you want actualy.fantacy and reality isn't the same . you are so confused . your if means a lot bs.if there is money even the maldives can efford a aircraft carrier.dude there is no place for if .sira kathay suia katrinar sopno deikha lav nai vai 


BD Ranger said:


> When did I said we should buy P-8 ? I replied few forum mates and made some things clear to them, thats all . Please read and understand first then reply .
> 
> As I said, If we can manage money, we can buy any thing except the classified . And you know we are not rich .


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Some Myanmar Navy personnel are getting trained in submarine warfare. Rumour has it that they are trying to get submarines. If that is true, then we might require some genuine ASW aircraft and get trained with them quickly. And also to get a submarine quickly to get trained in ASW.


----------



## Zabaniyah

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> Some Myanmar Navy personnel are getting trained in submarine warfare. Rumour has it that they are trying to get submarines. If that is true, then we might require some genuine ASW aircraft and get trained with them quickly. And also to get a submarine quickly to get trained in ASW.



It takes years of experience to truly master a submarine. 

Personally, I prefer ASW aircraft like the P-8.

Welcome to the forum by the way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

I moved around in this forum quite a few years back. Even forgot the log-in name I used back then!! 
But its good to be back!


----------



## Zabaniyah

warrantofficer said:


> still so many negetive votes against those f-7 bgi. but honestly it was a planned purchase not only for stop gap.we are going to purchase new advance fighters soon and those resting f- 7 will give a great close support to the army.in vietnam war the usa did the same they used advance fighters for the dog fight and old fighters for the close air support. its a proven tactics. so don't need to disappointed by those f-7 bgi



The MiG-21/F-7 is an interceptor that can fly at Mach 2.0 speeds. And you are supposing that it can fulfill a CAS role? Are you insane? 

I know about those A-5's, and if anything; they may be replaced by Yak-130's.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

A submerged submarine is a pain to catch, especially in littoral waters like the Bay of Bengal. Once a submarine goes close to the bottom, it becomes extra difficult to find it. And as far as I know, BN doesn't have passive sonar arrays fitted with any of the ships, which is a must to detect submarines, even if its a 50-year old submarine. Most ships are fitted with basic hull-mounted sonars, which may not be able to find submarines at more than 8-10 miles even in the best of conditions. This makes a high-quality ship vulnerable to even the weakest submarine with torpedoes, as torpedoes usually have longer range than active sonars. Passive sonars with well-trained operators can find subs as much as 50-80 miles away. ASW aircraft and helicopters come with sonobouys, surface-search radar, IIR and MAD. Some great tools to find a "needle in a haystack". Any submarine and some ASW aircraft - thats the way to go to counter even the most rudimentary submarine threat!

And I thought this was the Navy thread!!


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Can anyone tell me the reason behind procuring Island-class OPVs? Is it because of 1. their size - 61m, 1,280t, or 2. is it because of their endurance - 11,000nm at 12kt ?

If it is because of their size, then what 'desired' benefit does the size bring to BN? - a. Better sea-keeping in less than ideal conditions? or b. Options to fit in weapons if the need arises. Think about the armed merchant cruisers of WWII that the RN used with great effect against German U-boats and bombers. Currently the Island-class is hardly armed. Their size might allow them to carry some extra weapons, like MANPADS, CIWS, ASW rockets, etc. 

If it is because of their endurance, it brings the question - where is the requirement for a 10,000nm+ range? Are we looking to use these ships as armed escorts for civilian transport ships to and from Chittagong port during any crisis? And as a second option, protecting deep sea drilling platforms and future gas rigs? Their speed, max 16.5 kts, and long range make them suitable for convoy escort duties over long distances without refueling. These ships probably can stay at sea for more than a month. Compared to these, the new Padma-class 50m ships can stay at sea for 7 days only. The Padma-class is probably a coastal patrol craft. But the question is, what is the purpose of the Island-class in BN? We know their role in RN, but that was their need, and ours should be different.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

Gentlemen, I have found the following reporting in "The Defense Media Network" about the progress the BN is making, its induction of Frigates, Corvettes, LPCs, home built naval ships etc. Most of the information in this reporting may there be in piecemeal in this thread. Sorry, if some part of this reporting are replica of already posted news.

***************************************************************************

BANGLADESH NAVY PROGRESS

*Bangladesh Navy Ship Bangabandhu (F-25)*

The Bangladesh navy ship Bangabandhu (F-25) steams off the coast of Bangladesh during Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training (CARAT) 2012. The South Korean Daewoo-built Bangabandhu is the most modern and capable warship in the BN. It is fitted with Otomat Mk 2 surface to surface missiles and a Chinese FM-90 surface to air missile system. U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Sean Fure)

This acquisition of USCG Cutter Jarvis is emblematic of the progress made by the BN in recent years to improve its combat power, modernize its fleet, acquire larger platforms with longer endurance and crucially, become a three dimensional navy with naval aviation and submarines, as it strives to provide effective maritime security for Bangladesh.

It is doing so by modernizing the fleet with the upgrade of existing platforms as well as the induction of new platforms with long endurance.

Well supported by incumbent Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina, the ongoing naval acquisition package *includes 11 ships and submarines* as part of the Hasina administration&#8217;s commitment to building a well-equipped navy.

Besides the Samudra Joy, the most recent additions to the BN fleet are *two large missile armed patrol craft, known as LPC, from China as well as a series of locally built, gun armed patrol craft &#8211; also of Chinese provenance.*

The 648-ton LPC, with a length of 64.2 meters, a beam of 9 meters and a draft of 2.5 meters, was built at Wuchang Shipyard in Wuhan under the auspices of CSOC (China Shipbuilding & Offshore International Company).

*2nd LPC at Wuchang*

The second LPC prior to launching at Wuchang Shipyard. Bangladesh navy photo

The first, *Durjoy (P 811), was launched on Aug. 26, 2012, while the second, Nirmul (P813), was launched on Sept. 27, 2012*. Both ships arrived Bangladesh in February 2013.

The LPCs are armed with a single 76.2mm NG-16-1 automatic cannon, two twin 25mm cannon mounted amidships, *four C-704 surface to surface missiles (SSM)* mounted aft, and two forward-mounted six-barreled RDC depth charge rocket launchers. 

Primary sensors include a TR-47C gunfire control radar with built-in electro-optical sensors, an SR-60 search radar, and an ESS-3 bow mounted sonar with an effective range of about 8000 meters. A JRCSS combat management system (CMS) with at least three multifunction consoles is also fitted.

The LPCs are powered by triple Pielstick diesels driving three screws for a top speed of 28 knots. Range is 2500 nautical miles (nm) and endurance with a crew of 60 is 15 days. According to CSOC officials speaking to Defense Media Network at LIMA 2013, these are cost-effective warships, able to perform both strike missions at ranges of about 40 kilometers as well as undertaking *limited anti-submarine warfare (ASW)* operations.

*LPC BNS Durjoy at Port Klang Jan. 2013*

BNS Durjoy at Port Klang, Malaysia during a three day port call Jan. 29-31, 2013 on its voyage to Chittagong naval base from Shanghai. TLDM photo

Wuchang is also building two 90-meter, *1,330-ton corvettes based on the Type 056 to bespoke Bangladeshi specifications, including a helicopter hangar*. Steel cutting for these ships took place on Jan. 8, 2013. CSOC expects to complete construction of these corvettes by 2104 or early 2015.

The BN has also commenced induction of *five 50-meter long, 255-ton Padma-class inshore patrol craft from the Navy-owned Khulna Shipyard*, using material packages supplied by Hudong shipyard in China. Billed as the largest homebuilt warship to date, the first of class, BNS Padma (P 312), was commissioned on Jan. 24, 2013. 

The second was delivered in early May, and all are to be delivered by December 2013. Impressively, the program is running on schedule. *The long-term plan is to build 25 of these craft*.

Powered by four Deutz diesels, the Padma class are capable of doing 23.7 knots. They have a range of 1,500 nm and an endurance of 7 days. Armament comprises two twin 37mm gun mounts as well as two 20mm cannon. These ships can also lay mines if required. They will be used primarily for riverine patrols and exclusive economic zone (EEZ) protection.

*Padma P312*

BNS Padma, the largest locally built warship to date in Bangladesh. *Five of these 50-meter, 250-ton* gun-armed patrol craft are being constructed at Khulna naval shipyard with Chinese supplied material packages. 

Upon completion of this program, *Khulna SY* is expected to undertake construction of *at least two LPC, similar to the two recently acquired from China*. In due course, Khulna SY reportedly will also *build corvettes. Two are planned initially*.

In addition to the new-build ships, the BN is expecting to take delivery of two ex-PLA Navy *Type 052H2 Jianghu 3 class frigates fitted with C-802 SSM around November 2013*.

These acquisitions mean that the two elderly ex-Royal Navy frigates of 1950s vintage, BNS Umar Farooq (ex-HMS Llandaff) and BNS Abu Bakr (ex-HMS Lynx) can finally be withdrawn from service.

So, by 2014, the BN will very likely possess four additional frigates to complement a modernized Jianghu 1 frigate, BNS Osman, and a modern Daewoo-built DW 2000H frigate, BNS Bangabandhu, that&#8217;s been fitted with a Chinese-built FN-90 surface to air missile system.

Aside from the combatants, *at least one auxiliary tanker is under construction* at Ananda Shipyard and Slipways Ltd (ASSL) for delivery by July 2013. The 79.85-meter tanker has been designed to replenish two ships simultaneously using RAS gear sourced from the United Kingdom.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Allah Akbar

our old nation pakistan is training the burmese and trying to sell old pakistani subs to them .gaddar forever


Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> Some Myanmar Navy personnel are getting trained in submarine warfare. Rumour has it that they are trying to get submarines. If that is true, then we might require some genuine ASW aircraft and get trained with them quickly. And also to get a submarine quickly to get trained in ASW.


----------



## Allah Akbar

interseptors role and yak 130s role is different.f-7 bg is interceptor and yak - 130 is an advance trainer jet.current bgi f7 is the best model ever builted in mig 21 siries.its 3.5 gen fighter with advance avionics and radar ,firecontroll system. for close air support it ant bad bro .ac-5 and l-39 albatros become too old as a trainer.bd is getting new 4th gen fighters soon.and these rest of the 7 -f bgi will be used as a suport fleet.






Loki said:


> The MiG-21/F-7 is an interceptor that can fly at Mach 2.0 speeds. And you are supposing that it can fulfill a CAS role? Are you insane?
> 
> I know about those A-5's, and if anything; they may be replaced by Yak-130's.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PlanetSoldier

warrantofficer said:


> our old nation pakistan is training the burmese and trying to sell old pakistani subs to them .gaddar forever



Any source?


----------



## Anubis

PlanetSoldier said:


> Any source?



Just go up and type Pakistan Myanmar and you'll find the thread!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Myanmar Navy starts submarine training in Pakistan
20 June 2013

A small contingent of Myanmar Navy (MN) personnel has begun submarine warfare training in Pakistan, a move that suggests Myanmar is finally taking concrete steps towards developing a subsurface capability.

Around 20 officers and ratings arrived in Karachi in late April/early May to begin basic familiarisation training with the Pakistan Navy (PN), according to diplomatic sources. It is likely the contingent is based at the PN's Submarine Training Centre at PNS Bahadur, an onshore facility in Karachi that offers simulator training in diving, propulsion, and sonar tape listening and analysis.

The PN's submarine service has relied on French boats almost since its inception in the 1960s, and today operates two obsolescent Hashmat-class Agosta-70 boats and three modern Khalid-class Agosta-90Bs.

Myanmar Navy starts submarine training in Pakistan - IHS Jane's 360

btw, I left a question at the top...... anyone has any idea about it?



Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> Can anyone tell me the reason behind procuring Island-class OPVs? Is it because of 1. their size - 61m, 1,280t, or 2. is it because of their endurance - 11,000nm at 12kt ?
> 
> If it is because of their size, then what 'desired' benefit does the size bring to BN? - a. Better sea-keeping in less than ideal conditions? or b. Options to fit in weapons if the need arises. Think about the armed merchant cruisers of WWII that the RN used with great effect against German U-boats and bombers. Currently the Island-class is hardly armed. Their size might allow them to carry some extra weapons, like MANPADS, CIWS, ASW rockets, etc.
> 
> If it is because of their endurance, it brings the question - where is the requirement for a 10,000nm+ range? Are we looking to use these ships as armed escorts for civilian transport ships to and from Chittagong port during any crisis? And as a second option, protecting deep sea drilling platforms and future gas rigs? Their speed, max 16.5 kts, and long range make them suitable for convoy escort duties over long distances without refueling. These ships probably can stay at sea for more than a month. Compared to these, the new Padma-class 50m ships can stay at sea for 7 days only. The Padma-class is probably a coastal patrol craft. But the question is, what is the purpose of the Island-class in BN? We know their role in RN, but that was their need, and ours should be different.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> Myanmar Navy starts submarine training in Pakistan
> 20 June 2013
> 
> A small contingent of Myanmar Navy (MN) personnel has begun submarine warfare training in Pakistan, a move that suggests Myanmar is finally taking concrete steps towards developing a subsurface capability.
> 
> Around 20 officers and ratings arrived in Karachi in late April/early May to begin basic familiarisation training with the Pakistan Navy (PN), according to diplomatic sources. It is likely the contingent is based at the PN's Submarine Training Centre at PNS Bahadur, an onshore facility in Karachi that offers simulator training in diving, propulsion, and sonar tape listening and analysis.
> 
> The PN's submarine service has relied on French boats almost since its inception in the 1960s, and today operates two obsolescent Hashmat-class Agosta-70 boats and three modern Khalid-class Agosta-90Bs.
> 
> Myanmar Navy starts submarine training in Pakistan - IHS Jane's 360
> 
> btw, I left a question at the top...... anyone has any idea about it?



Good gesture by Pakistan towards us, when are they transferring nuclear tech to them?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gyp 111

Dornier 228 NG

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gyp 111

BNS Osman

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

BNS Osman in UNIFIL mission..... take a close look - the ship is carrying only 4 SSMs

also remember that the ship did not return to Bangladesh since it left in April 2010..... there had been several crew changes, but the ship remained in the Mediterranean.... the ship went there with BNS Madhumati, which is not shown in the picture....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## british_bengali

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> Myanmar Navy starts submarine training in Pakistan
> 20 June 2013
> 
> A small contingent of Myanmar Navy (MN) personnel has begun submarine warfare training in Pakistan, a move that suggests Myanmar is finally taking concrete steps towards developing a subsurface capability.
> 
> Around 20 officers and ratings arrived in Karachi in late April/early May to begin basic familiarisation training with the Pakistan Navy (PN), according to diplomatic sources. It is likely the contingent is based at the PN's Submarine Training Centre at PNS Bahadur, an onshore facility in Karachi that offers simulator training in diving, propulsion, and sonar tape listening and analysis.
> 
> The PN's submarine service has relied on French boats almost since its inception in the 1960s, and today operates two obsolescent Hashmat-class Agosta-70 boats and three modern Khalid-class Agosta-90Bs.
> 
> Myanmar Navy starts submarine training in Pakistan - IHS Jane's 360
> 
> btw, I left a question at the top...... anyone has any idea about it?



As far as Island classes goes, im sure it was probably at an incredibly cheap price. Far too much of a good ship to miss out on(Although RN didn't actually like it)I also know the nigerians were also looking at it at the time but it was given to us.As far as rearmanments goes, im sure most of the budget priority is going towards armanements of bigger ships for now,im sure the Island classes would get a refit a bit later. 

As far as the Myanmaese getting subs go, it will be a while since they need to build proper infrastucture first and i sincerly doubt they will be getting any in the next 5-8 years.


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Well, thats a good point you mentioned - price.... 
but when we see that BN also acquired WHEC from USCG, they (BN) specifically went for WHEC, rather than WMEC, two of which had already been sold to other countries recently.... the WHEC was definitely chosen for their size.... you couldn't put any extra armament on a WMEC, but on a WHEC, you sure can.... we are surely not needing the massive endurance of the WHEC.... even the WMEC would outrun most BN ships (except the Island-class and Castle-class) in terms of endurance.... 

even if there is the price thing, I think there are more reasons there to go for the Island-class..... some relationship can be found with some serving BN ships that seem a little lightly armed considering their size..... the Osman is serving in UN mission with just 4 missiles.... Castle-class and Durjoy-class are also carrying only 4 missiles each.... I'm just trying to follow whether Somudro Joy also comes up lightly armed.... that would surely create a pattern.... "arm ships lightly and keep room for later contingencies".....



british_bengali said:


> As far as Island classes goes, im sure it was probably at an incredibly cheap price. Far too much of a good ship to miss out on(Although RN didn't actually like it)I also know the nigerians were also looking at it at the time but it was given to us.As far as rearmanments goes, im sure most of the budget priority is going towards armanements of bigger ships for now,im sure the Island classes would get a refit a bit later.
> 
> As far as the Myanmaese getting subs go, it will be a while since they need to build proper infrastucture first and i sincerly doubt they will be getting any in the next 5-8 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

BDforever said:


> around $500 million where Chinese S20, Russian Amur class (950, 1650) submarines will be around $250 million.



i don't think so, Turks and Germany offered us their U 214 for around 550 million US $ or something more than that. And we prefer to struck the deal with South Korean U-209 derivative CBG, 3 units for 1,1 billion US $ plus around 300 million US dollar adds for Sub Marines line assembly tools and training programs for our Naval Shipyard industries. 

the price tag for improved Kilo Class will be around 360 million US dollar, same with Amur Class. I think those Chinese can offered you some submarines with friendly price tag

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Anyone has any update on the Chinese Type 053H2 frigate refit program for BN?


----------



## Allah Akbar

in this pic they look compare like nokia 1100 vs iphone 5 


Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> BNS Osman in UNIFIL mission..... take a close look - the ship is carrying only 4 SSMs
> 
> also remember that the ship did not return to Bangladesh since it left in April 2010..... there had been several crew changes, but the ship remained in the Mediterranean.... the ship went there with BNS Madhumati, which is not shown in the picture....


----------



## Nike

warrantofficer said:


> in this pic they look compare like nokia 1100 vs iphone 5



well i think those one of our Diponegoro class (SIGMA Class) Corvette ship

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

ha ha.... KRI Frans Kaisiepo (368)..... brothers in arms.... 



madokafc said:


> well i think those one of our Diponegoro class (SIGMA Class) Corvette ship

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Allah Akbar

madokafc said:


> well i think those one of our Diponegoro class (SIGMA Class) Corvette ship


----------



## Nike

warrantofficer said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## M_Saint

warrantofficer said:


> our old nation pakistan is training the burmese and trying to sell old pakistani subs to them .gaddar forever


Historic track record proves that Gaddar isn't PAK's army but our's own one. By getting early life and being nurtured in mid-life by PAK-MIL, it later back stabbed the Pakistani nation in favor of RAWAMY dalals and Malaunic India. During its 2nd life, it again back stabbed its founding father's (PREZ ZIA) family by throwing'em out of cantonment, confining his wife and torturing his son to near death. Ours is Mir Jafari blood and by training Burmese army, PAK lately showed its creativity. If it created a 3rd home in Myanmar before 71 then it didn't have to be humiliated. Traitor like MUA, RUMI in BD-MIL should always be checked and I think PAK's effort is tactical toward to that direction. BTW, PAK-MIL should be very selective toward helping the mercenary kings as their motive on buying SU-30 is questionable. After all, why on earth BAF should even think of buying a fighter A/C, which would go out of BD'S sky even before going its highest after burner's speed? IMO, RAWAMY dalals have infested army with Bharati stooge to make it a vessel army in taking part of attacking PAK. So, PAK-MIL's move is a futuristic-tactical one IMO and has nothing to do with Ghaddari.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

madokafc said:


>



primary weapon: 

Type056 corvette has 4 c803 which has 300km range
Sigma class has 4 MBDA Exocet MM40 Block II which has 72 km range.

airdefence:
Type056: HQ-10 8-round SAM launcher, aft
sigma class: 2 x quad MBDA Mistral TETRAL, forward & aft.

range:
Type056: 3704 km at 18 knot.
Sigma: 6,700km at 18 knot.

Type056 is more powerful than sigma class only lacks in range and sensors well if you do have enough weapons what you will do with so many sensor systems.

I am so happy that Bangladesh is getting Type056 corvette

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Allah Akbar

haha funny tho  can you pls tell me why our muslim brother training our dushmon for submarine?if it was india then ok cause they are our certified dusmon now but why pakistan again? so better trust nobody . keep in point mane


M_Saint said:


> Historic track record proves that Gaddar isn't PAK's army but our's own one. By getting early life and being nurtured in mid-life by PAK-MIL, it later back stabbed the Pakistani nation in favor of RAWAMY dalals and Malaunic India. During its 2nd life, it again back stabbed its founding father's (PREZ ZIA) family by throwing'em out of cantonment, confining his wife and torturing his son to near death. Ours is Mir Jafari blood and by training Burmese army, PAK lately showed its creativity. If it created a 3rd home in Myanmar before 71 then it didn't have to be humiliated. Traitor like MUA, RUMI in BD-MIL should always be checked and I think PAK's effort is tactical toward to that direction. BTW, PAK-MIL should be very selective toward helping the mercenary kings as their motive on buying SU-30 is questionable. After all, why on earth BAF should even think of buying a fighter A/C, which would go out of BD'S sky even before going its highest after burner's speed? IMO, RAWAMY dalals have infested army with Bharati stooge to make it a vessel army in taking part of attacking PAK. So, PAK-MIL's move is a futuristic-tactical one IMO and has nothing to do with Ghaddari.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

warrantofficer said:


> our old nation pakistan is training the burmese and trying to sell old pakistani subs to them .gaddar forever







PlanetSoldier said:


> Good gesture by Pakistan towards us, when are they transferring nuclear tech to them?





warrantofficer said:


> haha funny tho  can you pls tell me why our muslim brother training our dushmon for submarine?if it was india then ok cause they are our certified dusmon now but why pakistan again? so better trust nobody . keep in point mane




1st the news isnt credible.. no official statement from burmese or Pak officials... 2nd)BN doesnt even have a sub... 3rd)We still host more rohingyas than bangladesh (see your PMs statment and how much she loves them... even as a neighbour u have done nothing for your own kin)...4th)How friendly is your govt towards Pakistan ?and the love for india?


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

plz, lets keep this the "Navy" thread..... if you have to fight, do it somewhere else.....


----------



## Nike

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> plz, lets keep this the "Navy" thread..... if you have to fight, do it somewhere else.....



yup, don't spoil this thread. I think i can using Bangladesh planning for their Naval modernization program as a comparison to our similar program back home.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PlanetSoldier

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> 1st the news isnt credible.. no official statement from burmese or Pak officials... 2nd)BN doesnt even have a sub... 3rd)We still host more rohingyas than bangladesh (see your PMs statment and how much she loves them... even as a neighbour u have done nothing for your own kin)...4th)How friendly is your govt towards Pakistan ?and the love for india?



So if Pakistan is providing sub training to Myanmar and handing over some subs to them, it's justified by you?

You're definitely not housing more Rohingya than us. Only in KSA there are 500k Rohingya people on Bangladeshi passport. If official number is higher in Pakistan than in Bangladesh, that's different but there in Cox's Bazar area many Bangladeshi let Rohingya people live in their house which is not in official census. Regarding recent stand of our govt. on Rohingya issue, I'm strongly against it not because they are Muslim but because they are human and being persecuted there. It's harder for Bangladesh to allow any more people from outside because of huge population pressure in this small land, still on humanitarian ground anyone should be allowed to let in.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

PlanetSoldier said:


> So if Pakistan is providing sub training to Myanmar and handing over some subs to them, it's justified by you?



We are not .. but if bangladeshi govt remains an indian puppet n issueing anti Pak statements.. or any country for tht matter yes id support their enemy state... but thts just me.



> You're definitely not housing more Rohingya than us. Only in KSA there are 500k Rohingya people on Bangladeshi passport. If official number is higher in Pakistan than in Bangladesh, that's different but there in Cox's Bazar area many Bangladeshi let Rohingya people live in their house which is not in official census. Regarding recent stand of our govt. on Rohingya issue, I'm strongly against it not because they are Muslim but because they are human and being persecuted there. It's harder for Bangladesh to allow any more people from outside because of huge population pressure in this small land, still on humanitarian ground anyone should be allowed to let in.



We house over 2.5 million bangladeshi illegals,millions of afghans and a million other nationalities including rohingyas.. as for bangladeshis sheltering rohingyas... how did tht happen when your govt isnt even allowing them to enter bangladesh?


----------



## PlanetSoldier

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> We are not .. but if bangladeshi govt remains an indian puppet n issueing anti Pak statements.. or any country for tht matter yes id support their enemy state... but thts just me.
> 
> 
> 
> We house over 2.5 million bangladeshi illegals,millions of afghans and a million other nationalities including rohingyas.. as for bangladeshis sheltering rohingyas... how did tht happen when your govt isnt even allowing them to enter bangladesh?



2nd USA...anyway, you were talking about Rohingya in previous post. You probably don't know about Rohingya, they have been facing the persecution by Burmese from long ago. Previously at least two times there were rush of Rohingya refugees from Myanmar and that's a big number for a country like Bangladesh. It's only last year BD govt. completely denied their entry.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

PlanetSoldier said:


> 2nd USA...




Usa what?
*



anyway, you were talking about Rohingya in previous post. You probably don't know about Rohingya

Click to expand...

*


> ,



One of my bests is half burmese (from the mother side)... so i know..



> they have been facing the persecution by Burmese from long ago. Previously at least two times there were rush of Rohingya refugees from Myanmar and that's a big number for a country like Bangladesh. It's only last year BD govt. completely denied their entry.



And whats your govts stance?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gb_B1WEijOU


Bangladeshi PM : Rohingyas not our problem even though they are "your kin"..


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Does anyone know the status of the Type 053H2 frigates due to reach BD this year?
And what about BNS Somudro Joy?..... I heard that its due in October....


----------



## Penguin

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> BNS Osman in UNIFIL mission..... take a close look - the ship is carrying only 4 SSM


Yes, but they are far better than the original 4 missiles. Also, there is nothing preventing the BN to stack another 4 on top of these.


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

in fact, the point is, most BN ships are currently armed with 4 SSMs..... BNS Osman was armed with 8 SSMs, but 4 of them were removed before sending to UN mission..... BNS Bangabandhu was also seen carrying only 4 SSMs during an exercise earlier in 2013.... I'm just waiting to see whether the newer FFGs coming later this year are also armed with 4 SSMs.... if thats the case, it would mean deliberate policy to keep room for more in case the need arises.....



Penguin said:


> Yes, but they are far better than the original 4 missiles. Also, there is nothing preventing the BN to stack another 4 on top of these.


----------



## Allah Akbar

hujure ala they will not disclose this in public because its sensitive and pkaistans old ally jammat will be mad too if they heard pakistan helping the burmese cause they hate the burmese more than the general bangladeshis .but the source is reliable that PN is training the burmese .i asked one and he said pakistans interest first . i asked what is the main interest of pakistan in burma?he was silent but probably pakistan wants to sell its old feet to the burmese.2nd bn is preparing for the subs soon you will see them in BN fleet.3rd pakistan has no business with the rohingas.delhi dur austo means pakistan is farway from the rohinga teritorry.so the claim pakistan has more rohinga than BD has no base .pakistan pm cried crocodile tears for the rohingas as he is a politician and that his sympathy was nothing but stunt.if it was then he must take back those biharis first not the rohingas cause they were pakistans allied.finaly alwamilegue is historicaly enemy to the pakistan regieme and chamcha to the india.but as a general sense both india and pakistan is bad for us.pakistan purana dusmon india naya dushmon .legit


DESERT FIGHTER said:


> 1st the news isnt credible.. no official statement from burmese or Pak officials... 2nd)BN doesnt even have a sub... 3rd)We still host more rohingyas than bangladesh (see your PMs statment and how much she loves them... even as a neighbour u have done nothing for your own kin)...4th)How friendly is your govt towards Pakistan ?and the love for india?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scot

I want to see BD become a great brown water navy.


----------



## british_bengali

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> Does anyone know the status of the Type 053H2 frigates due to reach BD this year?
> And what about BNS Somudro Joy?..... I heard that its due in October....



All three are likely to arrive aroung october(ish)-The reason if probably because they want to Commission in Three frigates(something never done before)im sure that would be a massive thing to do rather than have three seperate inagurations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

thats an excellent point you made!!.... commissioning 3 frigates at a time would be some stunt.... 
did you get that info from somewhere, or was it a calculated guess?



british_bengali said:


> All three are likely to arrive aroung october(ish)-The reason if probably because they want to Commission in Three frigates(something never done before)im sure that would be a massive thing to do rather than have three seperate inagurations.


----------



## british_bengali

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> thats an excellent point you made!!.... commissioning 3 frigates at a time would be some stunt....
> did you get that info from somewhere, or was it a calculated guess?



Calculated guess...seems more likely due to the Elections coming around the corner. However i could be wrong and their could be different times for Inauguration.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_digger

british_bengali said:


> Calculated guess...seems more likely due to the Elections coming around the corner. However i could be wrong and their could be different times for Inauguration.



If I was looking to milk the inauguration as a election strategy, I would have multiple inaugurations instead of one, keep the people talking for as long as possible about the good (real or perceived) I have done. One single inauguration and people talk for a few days and almost forget it, multiple ones and they keep talking. Politics 101.


----------



## british_bengali

cloud_digger said:


> If I was looking to milk the inauguration as a election strategy, I would have multiple inaugurations instead of one, keep the people talking for as long as possible about the good (real or perceived) I have done. One single inauguration and people talk for a few days and almost forget it, multiple ones and they keep talking. Politics 101.



Thats the Point-There has never been a single point in BDs history in which they have inaugurated Three frigates at once. A perfect standing point for the AL.The AL would use it as their successful tenure for military Procurement.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Penguin

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> in fact, the point is, most BN ships are currently armed with 4 SSMs..... BNS Osman was armed with 8 SSMs, but 4 of them were removed before sending to UN mission..... BNS Bangabandhu was also seen carrying only 4 SSMs during an exercise earlier in 2013.... I'm just waiting to see whether the newer FFGs coming later this year are also armed with 4 SSMs.... if thats the case, it would mean deliberate policy to keep room for more in case the need arises.....


NATO frigates often sail with just 2x1 2 Harpoons loaded on rack. That doesn't reflect on their capability: 2x4 Harpoon. It doesn't require anyhthing additional to the ship to add 4 missile as the control equipment remains the same: bolt on and plug in.






also http://macsnavylinks.ca/cpf.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

hmm.... lets see, whether this is part of a deliberate policy or not..... 
one thing is sure - it will keep others guessing all the time: how may SSMs the ship might be carrying next mission.... 



Penguin said:


> NATO frigates often sail with just 2x1 2 Harpoons loaded on rack. That doesn't reflect on their capability: 2x4 Harpoon.
> 
> 
> NATO frigates often sail with just 2x1 2 Harpoons loaded on rack. That doesn't reflect on their capability: 2x4 Harpoon. It doesn't require anyhthing additional to the ship to add 4 missile as the control equipment remains the same: bolt on and plug in.


----------



## bigbossman

CHITTAGONG, Bangladesh (Sep. 16, 2013) - Rear Adm. Cindy Thebaud, commander, Logistics Group Western Pacific, speaks to Bangladesh Navy sailors attached to Special Warfare Diving and Salvage Command during Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training (CARAT) Bangladesh 2013. U.S. Navy units participating in CARAT Bangladesh include the Destroyer Squadron (DESRON) 7 staff, members from Maritime Civil Affairs and Security Training Command (MCAST) and the diving and salvage vessel USNS Safeguard (T-ARS 50) with embarked Mobile Diving and Salvage Unit (MDSU) 1. CARAT is a series of bilateral military exercises between the U.S. Navy and the armed forces of Bangladesh, Brunei, Cambodia, Indonesia, Malaysia, the Philippines, Singapore, Thailand and Timor Leste. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Jay C. Pugh) (RELEASED)





Bangladesh Navy MPA Do-228NG

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## eastwatch

Photographs of type 053H2 Frigates

https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd....0x720/1000597_371739509620762_998126671_n.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## M_Saint

warrantofficer said:


> haha funny tho  can you pls tell me why our muslim brother training our dushmon for submarine?if it was india then ok cause they are our certified dusmon now but why pakistan again? so better trust nobody . keep in point mane


The commie infested, back stabbing army is as Muslim as underwear is the best of all clothes to me. Now go to the mercenary king MUA and ask him on why eating in Islamabad, he opted to for Malaunic dalali? Find out on why bastard-Gen-Amin conspired for coup by seating in Iazuddin's proximity? Try to resonate on why Mo Fo Gen-Rumi implicated Gen- Rezzakul Haider on illegal arm's shipment? Find out on why Mashud Uddin mezmerized Khaleda's eyes with his Noakhalian back ground later to conspire against her to bring dalal Hasina at the helm. I could go on and on but the bottom line was that commie linkages with army were the causes of 71's mutiny, Ershad's and Mua's back stabbing, sending patriotic JI's leaders in gallow, period. And then U got the gut to ask on PAK-Mil was training Burmese NAVY?


----------



## PlanetSoldier

eastwatch said:


> Photographs of type 053H2 Frigates
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd....0x720/1000597_371739509620762_998126671_n.jpg



The 535 one got a bit of stealth look...how a 90s ship got such look?


----------



## Allah Akbar

mama how many yaba you burnt before this comment ? 


M_Saint said:


> The commie infested, back stabbing army is as Muslim as underwear is the best of all clothes to me. Now go to the mercenary king MUA and ask him on why eating in Islamabad, he opted to for Malaunic dalali? Find out on why bastard-Gen-Amin conspired for coup by seating in Iazuddin's proximity? Try to resonate on why Mo Fo Gen-Rumi implicated Gen- Rezzakul Haider on illegal arm's shipment? Find out on why Mashud Uddin mezmerized Khaleda's eyes with his Noakhalian back ground later to conspire against her to bring dalal Hasina at the helm. I could go on and on but the bottom line was that commie linkages with army were the causes of 71's mutiny, Ershad's and Mua's back stabbing, sending patriotic JI's leaders in gallow, period. And then U got the gut to ask on PAK-Mil was training Burmese NAVY?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

its called Photoshop!! 



PlanetSoldier said:


> The 535 one got a bit of stealth look...how a 90s ship got such look?



and plz keep this "Navy thread"!!


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> its called Photoshop!!
> 
> 
> 
> *and plz keep this "Navy thread"*!!



What u mean?


----------



## Anubis

Somebody should post photos from CARAT 2013.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

the top photo's perspective was damaged in photoshop..... "chobi chapta hoye geche".... 



PlanetSoldier said:


> What u mean?


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

here are some posted on Bangladesh Navy page on FB....
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.635463536494632.1073741834.406064589434529&type=1



RiasatKhan said:


> Somebody should post photos from CARAT 2013.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Allah Akbar

bangladesh coast guard recieved 6 metal shark boat from the us coast gurad along with the rest 16 defender class rapid response boat ... yay

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## british_bengali

Not new, but it's interesting. from janes and the Chinese are seriously looking at us for potential buyers of the Yuan.

China offers glimpse of export version Yuan-class submarine 

The China Shipbuilding and Offshore International Corporation (CSOC) offered rare information on the export version of China's latest conventionally-powered submarine (SSK) at the recent IDEX show in Abu Dhabi.

Given the export designation 'S20' but more widely known by its US Navy Yuan-class designation, the decision by China Shipbuilding to distribute information about it is likely driven by heightened competition from Russian and European SSK producers, and in particular given potential sales to Pakistan and Bangladesh.

The Yuan emerged in 2004 and since then about seven or eight have been launched for the People's Liberation Army Navy (PLAN). In 2010 the US Department of Defense estimated that up to 15 would be built.


----------



## genmirajborgza786

warrantofficer said:


> our old nation pakistan is training the burmese and trying to sell old pakistani subs to them .gaddar forever



& exactly how's that gaddari ? just to let you know *Pakistan is a sovereign country !*, it will aligned with which ever country that serves its national interest even if its Israel. I can't say about Bangladesh, but Pakistan along with Sri lanka & Myanmar are very close to China & as such have to cooperate with each other, its plain common sense, *it has nothing & absolutely nothing to do with Bangladesh * *or rohingya or haseena for that matter*, China was interested in building Chittagong & other ports for Bangladesh & getting a foothold in the bay of Bengal, *they offered you first ! * & *NOT* Myanmar ! but it was Bangladesh which was *hesitant* & still Is, & you have the gall to call us gaddar ! we are true to our alliance, but it was you who refused compliance !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## animelive

genmirajborgza786 said:


> & exactly how's that gaddari ? just to let you know *Pakistan is a sovereign country !*, it will aligned with which ever country that serves its national interest even if its Israel. I can't say about Bangladesh, but Pakistan along with Sri lanka & Myanmar are very close to China & as such have to cooperate with each other, its plain common sense, *it has nothing & absolutely nothing to do with Bangladesh * *or rohingya or haseena for that matter*, China was interested in building Chittagong & other ports for Bangladesh & getting a foothold in the bay of Bengal, *they offered you first ! * & *NOT* Myanmar ! but it was Bangladesh which was *hesitant* & still Is, & you have the gall to call us gaddar ! we are true to our alliance, but it was you who refused compliance !



fair enough but please, inform this to your countrymen who are blaming us for not helping rohingyas while arming burmese themselves?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

BNS Somudro Joy (F28), but without pennant number..... and also, without any rumoured armament.....
anyone has any update on this ship?


----------



## genmirajborgza786

animelive said:


> fair enough but please, inform this to your countrymen who are blaming us for not helping rohingyas while arming burmese themselves?



I agree bro & I apologize of their immature posts 



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gb_B1WEijOU
> 
> Bangladeshi PM : Rohingyas not our problem even though they are "your kin"..




they are people of Myanmar & Not Bangladesh, & whether Bangladesh takes in the rohingiyas or not, is the internal decision of Bangladesh & only Bangladesh to make. & it has every right to either accept or refuse them. & its decision must be respected, Bangladesh is not oblige to take care of the roingiyas, Myanmar & the U.N as a world body is

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Skies

warrantofficer said:


> our old nation pakistan is training the burmese and trying to sell old pakistani subs to them .gaddar forever



Dhaka, June 5 (DPA) The Bangladesh government categorically denied Monday a report that it had received two old submarines from the Pakistan Navy as gifts, an official spokesman said.

Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakist...submarines-bangladesh-navy.html#ixzz2fqOYFart




warrantofficer said:


> our old nation pakistan is training the burmese and trying to sell old pakistani subs to them .gaddar forever



*Pakistan to gift old submarines to Bangladesh Navy*

The Pakistan gift would provide the Bangladesh Navy its first underwater capabilties.

NEW DELHI: In a strategic decision that Indian policy planners are trying to comprehend, Pakistan has agreed to gift two of its old submarines to Bangladesh Navy. 

Authoritative sources in the establishment told DNA that Pakistani authorities agreed to the gift when Bangladesh Prime Minister Begum Khaleda Zia visited Pakistan from February 12 to 14 earlier this year. 

Pakistani authorities would refurbish and refit two of its old submarines for the Bangladesh Navy under the agreement.

The Pakistan gift would provide the Bangladesh Navy its first underwater capabilities. This raises several questions regarding Bangladesh's strategic planning and forecast for the region. 

As the information begin to trickle down to policy makers here, the new strength of Bangladeshi Navy is bewildering them. But they admit that they will have to ingrain Dhaka's new strength into Indian strategic plans. 

Sources said Pakistan would be refurbishing two of its Daphne class submarines, which are being decommissioned presently, and give it to Bangladesh Navy. Pakistan Navy had acquired four Daphne class submarined from France in 1969-70. 

The Daphne class submarine PNS Hangor, which sunk Indian naval ship Khukri during 1971 war, was decommisioned on January 2, 2006 and is reportedly being converted into a museum ship.

Sources said the the two-submarine deal was the high point of Bangaldesh Prime Minister's visit to Pakistan. The deal was kept under wraps, but New Delhi now has authoritative information through its intelligence channels about Pakistan's strategic move. 

Pakistan Navy has a small submarine arm and is presently in the process of inducting Agosta-90B submarines from France. 

Sources watching Bangladesh are mystified by the move, given its small navy of just over 10,000 personnel. The Bangladesh Navy is limited mostly to coastal patrolling and is getting a modern frigate built in South Korea. 

Indian efforts to woo the Bangladesh Navy, with a possible gift of a ship, has not gone too far. Indian Navy chief Admiral Arun Prakash had undertaken a visit to Bangladesh in December, and had made several offers including training for its personnel in Indian facilities and assistance on various other fronts.

Pakistan to gift old submarines to Bangladesh Navy - World - DNA

*
........................................


BD was offered, but did not take. Anyway, why should PK care about BD after all the things BAL do?

And lastly, its BAL propaganda that PK is helping Burma against BD. Actually, they are not doing anything against BD.*


----------



## british_bengali

Can we just drop this whole Rohingya,PK,AL and proganda BS. This is a Navy Thread,im tired of looking through pages of worthless cr*p to see something relevant. Start a new thread if you like but try and keep it minimal here or ignore anything you think will start this. 

Anyways, Does anyone in BD know the status of the Subamarine Base?I know it was announced a while ago and a picture of the site location was given but is it being built?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mb444

The base and infrastructure is currently being built to support upcoming sub acquisition. It will probably take a year or two and will coincide with delivery of the subs. It has gone beyond conceptual stage and I believe work has started. There won't be anything coming out in the public domain for at least a year I would say

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Allah Akbar

i asked some pak navy sourse and he said same as you ! pakistans interest first . but my point is why the pak PM cries crocodile tears for the rohingas and arms to the junta at the sametime shows double standard


genmirajborgza786 said:


> & exactly how's that gaddari ? just to let you know *Pakistan is a sovereign country !*, it will aligned with which ever country that serves its national interest even if its Israel. I can't say about Bangladesh, but Pakistan along with Sri lanka & Myanmar are very close to China & as such have to cooperate with each other, its plain common sense, *it has nothing & absolutely nothing to do with Bangladesh * *or rohingya or haseena for that matter*, China was interested in building Chittagong & other ports for Bangladesh & getting a foothold in the bay of Bengal, *they offered you first ! * & *NOT* Myanmar ! but it was Bangladesh which was *hesitant* & still Is, & you have the gall to call us gaddar ! we are true to our alliance, but it was you who refused compliance !


----------



## eastwatch

mb444 said:


> The base and infrastructure is currently being built to support upcoming sub acquisition. It will probably take a year or two and will coincide with delivery of the subs. It has gone beyond conceptual stage and I believe work has started. There won't be anything coming out in the public domain for at least a year I would say



Structural design analysis must be done and has to be approved by before construction can start. I wonder which foreign country with a long experience in design of dry dock and submarine base is helping us? BD has no experience in this field. 

Is it a German or an English company? It is not necessary that a consultant must be selected from the country which will sell us the submarines.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

BNS Somudro Joy (F28) is probably arriving in Bangladesh in November 2013..... the US Ambassador said this 31 August during a seminar....
US to provide naval ship to Bangladesh - Mozena tells seminar




Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> BNS Somudro Joy (F28), but without pennant number..... and also, without any rumoured armament.....
> anyone has any update on this ship?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> BNS Somudro Joy (F28), but without pennant number..... and also, without any rumoured armament.....
> anyone has any update on this ship?



Yeah..I have some updates. Denting has been done, painting is still not complete yet. Also, 2 Bangladeshi flags and 1 US flag have been waived on board  .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

thank you so much for this outstanding update!! 



PlanetSoldier said:


> Yeah..I have some updates. Denting has been done, painting is still not complete yet. Also, 2 Bangladeshi flags and 1 US flag have been waived on board  .



BNS Somudro Joy would surely be fitted with Chinese weapons in BD.... so, if the ship arrives in BD in November, there would be some time before the ship is fully operational.... probably December 2013 or January 2014.... not sure...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## genmirajborgza786

warrantofficer said:


> i asked some pak navy sourse and he said same as you ! pakistans interest first . but my point is why the pak PM cries crocodile tears for the rohingas and arms to the junta at the sametime shows double standard



every country has double standards, politics is a dirty game after all, here no one is holier than thou , be it Pakistan or India or for that matter Bangladesh , when it comes to international diplomacy its a tough & cold world out there , where interest & only interest counts

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PlanetSoldier

genmirajborgza786 said:


> I agree bro & I apologize of their immature posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are people of Myanmar & Not Bangladesh, & whether Bangladesh takes in the rohingiyas or not, is the internal decision of Bangladesh & only Bangladesh to make. & it has every right to either accept or refuse them. & its decision must be respected, Bangladesh is not oblige to take care of the roingiyas, Myanmar & the U.N as a world body is



On humanitarian ground any people have the right to criticize be it internal or not. Bangladesh has moral liability about any oppressed people, just 42 years back its 8/9 million people took shelter in neighboring country. Definitely Hasina the Witch doesn't have that sense because that time she was passing a princess life.

Regarding Pakistan's military assistance to Burma- if I'm not wrong last year when the persecution on Rohingya people was going on, there was big procession in Pakistan against it. On that ground everyone can say that Pakistan is not doing right thing. It's not about BD-Burma rivalry but on that humanitarian ground. We've been facing much bigger enemy than Burma and it doesn't matter if they gain some more muscle from any country...we're confident we can face any.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Skies said:


> Dhaka, June 5 (DPA) The Bangladesh government categorically denied Monday a report that it had received two old submarines from the Pakistan Navy as gifts, an official spokesman said.
> 
> Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakist...submarines-bangladesh-navy.html#ixzz2fqOYFart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pakistan to gift old submarines to Bangladesh Navy*
> 
> The Pakistan gift would provide the Bangladesh Navy its first underwater capabilties.
> 
> NEW DELHI: In a strategic decision that Indian policy planners are trying to comprehend, Pakistan has agreed to gift two of its old submarines to Bangladesh Navy.
> 
> Authoritative sources in the establishment told DNA that Pakistani authorities agreed to the gift when Bangladesh Prime Minister Begum Khaleda Zia visited Pakistan from February 12 to 14 earlier this year.
> 
> Pakistani authorities would refurbish and refit two of its old submarines for the Bangladesh Navy under the agreement.
> 
> The Pakistan gift would provide the Bangladesh Navy its first underwater capabilities. This raises several questions regarding Bangladesh's strategic planning and forecast for the region.
> 
> As the information begin to trickle down to policy makers here, the new strength of Bangladeshi Navy is bewildering them. But they admit that they will have to ingrain Dhaka's new strength into Indian strategic plans.
> 
> Sources said Pakistan would be refurbishing two of its Daphne class submarines, which are being decommissioned presently, and give it to Bangladesh Navy. Pakistan Navy had acquired four Daphne class submarined from France in 1969-70.
> 
> The Daphne class submarine PNS Hangor, which sunk Indian naval ship Khukri during 1971 war, was decommisioned on January 2, 2006 and is reportedly being converted into a museum ship.
> 
> Sources said the the two-submarine deal was the high point of Bangaldesh Prime Minister's visit to Pakistan. The deal was kept under wraps, but New Delhi now has authoritative information through its intelligence channels about Pakistan's strategic move.
> 
> Pakistan Navy has a small submarine arm and is presently in the process of inducting Agosta-90B submarines from France.
> 
> Sources watching Bangladesh are mystified by the move, given its small navy of just over 10,000 personnel. The Bangladesh Navy is limited mostly to coastal patrolling and is getting a modern frigate built in South Korea.
> 
> Indian efforts to woo the Bangladesh Navy, with a possible gift of a ship, has not gone too far. Indian Navy chief Admiral Arun Prakash had undertaken a visit to Bangladesh in December, and had made several offers including training for its personnel in Indian facilities and assistance on various other fronts.
> 
> Pakistan to gift old submarines to Bangladesh Navy - World - DNA
> 
> *
> ........................................
> 
> 
> BD was offered, but did not take. Anyway, why should PK care about BD after all the things BAL do?
> 
> And lastly, its BAL propaganda that PK is helping Burma against BD. Actually, they are not doing anything against BD.*



BAL is running its propaganda by Janes as well  !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

ha ha ha.... actually this is an old **** (from 2006).... this DNA report was from our big baby "friendly" neighbour.... 



PlanetSoldier said:


> BAL is running its propaganda by Janes as well  !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aliaselin

seems missiles are installed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> ha ha ha.... actually this is an old **** (from 2006).... this DNA report was from our big baby "friendly" neighbour....



Janes posted the news, @Anubis posted somewhere here.


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

hmm.... probably he was referring to this news:
Myanmar Navy starts submarine training in Pakistan - IHS Jane's 360



PlanetSoldier said:


> Janes posted the news, @Anubis posted somewhere here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

are these the Type 053H2 ships for BD?



aliaselin said:


> seems missiles are installed


----------



## Anubis

PlanetSoldier said:


> Janes posted the news, @Anubis posted somewhere here.



Sorry...don't remember and can't find it anymore!


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Anubis said:


> Sorry...don't remember and can't find it anymore!



No prob

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aliaselin

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> are these the Type 053H2 ships for BD?


Yes
The photoes are taken yesterday.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

WOW!!.....great!! thanks for posting this!! 
any more photos?



aliaselin said:


> Yes
> The photoes are taken yesterday.


----------



## aliaselin

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> WOW!!.....great!! thanks for posting this!!
> any more photos?



More on next Thursday, more photos, more camera angles and much closer

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

aliaselin said:


> More on next Thursday, more photos, more camera angles and much closer



oh, btw, can you tell what missiles and how many had been installed so far?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

What kind of submarine are you guys going to operate? :/


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

not sure as yet.... but it seems it might be the Song-class subs.... but thats still a speculation.... genuine leads are still hard to come by...



Yzd Khalifa said:


> What kind of submarine are you guys going to operate? :/


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> not sure as yet.... but it seems it might be the Song-class subs.... but thats still a speculation.... genuine leads are still hard to come by...



All the best.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bigbossman

Bangladesh navy swads training with USA




Bangladesh navy swads training with USA




Bangladesh Navy officers




Bangladesh Navy officers

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

it seems that Island-class OPV BNS Sangu is being used as the boarding ship for the SWADS during CARAT.... three years in a row (2011, 2012, 2013).... is it because the ship has the most similarity with civilian ships?


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

its Thursday!!.... 



aliaselin said:


> More on next Thursday, more photos, more camera angles and much closer


----------



## bd_4_ever

Damn, i want to see the SWADs in action. Few minutes of video clips arent satisfying me!


Cheers!!!


----------



## copasi

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> its Thursday!!....


This is aliaselin
Sorry but new pictures may make you guys sad, as it shows no difference to the non-refitted one, so I will not post it here. Good luck!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

thanks for the update!.... well, its not about getting disappointed or not.... its about getting updated with the info.... we would really appreciate any update, as we don't get a lot from our internal sources.... you can post anything that you have.... we'll really appreciate that! 



copasi said:


> This is aliaselin
> Sorry but new pictures may make you guys sad, as it shows no difference to the non-refitted one, so I will not post it here. Good luck!


----------



## copasi

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> thanks for the update!.... well, its not about getting disappointed or not.... its about getting updated with the info.... we would really appreciate any update, as we don't get a lot from our internal sources.... you can post anything that you have.... we'll really appreciate that!



I didn't know the ferry would be suspended due to National Day, so can not be nearer.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

thanks for the photos!! 

so, you have seen no installment of any kind of missile, is it?



copasi said:


> I didn't know the ferry would be suspended due to National Day, so can not be nearer.


----------



## copasi

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> thanks for the photos!!
> 
> so, you have seen no installment of any kind of missile, is it?


There may be missiles installed, but covered by canvas&#65292;anyway, I guess it's C802A

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

really nice to have you here!! 
would surely love to see more..... 



copasi said:


> There may be missiles installed, but covered by canvas&#65292;anyway, I guess it's C802A


----------



## bigbossman

Bangladesh Navy Special Force SWADS

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## neolithic

*BNS Bangabandhu frigate infographic :






Related link(s). *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PlanetSoldier

neolithic said:


> *BNS Bangabandhu frigate infographic :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Related link(s). *



So, AW-109 has both C-701 and torpedo facilities at this moment?


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

that a very good point..... not sure whether the choppers arrived with those capabilities or not.... the torpedo is probably supposed to come with an ASW capability, which requires sensors like dipping sonar and sonobouys.... without those, there's no detection of subs; hence, no launching of torpedoes.... 

and regarding AShMs, not sure whether the chopper's radar supports those missiles or not.... and having C-701 missiles is a totally different story altogether....



PlanetSoldier said:


> So, AW-109 has both C-701 and torpedo facilities at this moment?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

@copasi ..... any further update on the Type 053H2 ships' refit progress?


----------



## Nishan_101

neolithic said:


> *BNS Bangabandhu frigate infographic :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Related link(s). *



It was far better and cheaper for BDs to go for F-22P Class ones with Z-9Cs.


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

well, thats one way of thinking about it.... its surely more expensive..... but I kinda like the approach of getting something from other sources as well.... this ship has full Western electronics + the Otomats + Agustas, which make it a little better than a 100% Chinese built ship.... Chinese items are not at all bad; we do have most things from China and getting more of them.... even this ship has Chinese SAMs.... but perhaps keeping an odd thing within the force isn't a bad idea..... this ship is by far the most advanced thing in the BN..... that would keep our competitors guessing..... an x-factor, if you say....



Nishan_101 said:


> It was far better and cheaper for BDs to go for F-22P Class ones with Z-9Cs.


----------



## bigbossman

Bangladesh Navy ships Patrolling the Bay of Bengal




BNS Shamudra Joy on her way to Bangladesh from USA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bigbossman



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bigbossman



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bigbossman



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bigbossman



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bigbossman



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Anubis

@bigbossman Super like....good job!


----------



## bigbossman



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bigbossman



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bigbossman

Bangladesh Navy Documentary Part-1




Bangladesh Navy Documentary Part-2




Bangladesh Navy Documentary Part-3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

bigbossman said:


>



South korean sf...


----------



## british_bengali

*Bangladesh's Somudra Joy sails for home *
*Bangladesh Navy's (BN's) new ship BNS Somudra Joy - ex-US Coast Guard (USCG) Hamilton-class cutter Jarvis - departed Alameda, California, on 26 October for its home port of Chittagong.

Having successfully completed a two-day equipment trial off San Francisco, the ship picked up ammunition for its Oto Melara 76/62 main gun in San Diego before departing US waters. The warship is expected to arrive home in mid-December.

Jarvis was hot-transferred to the BN in May 2013 at the USCG base in Alameda. The ship's Phalanx close-in weapon system and AN/SPS-40 air search radar set were removed prior to the transfer, although the Mk 92 fire control system for the main gun was left in place.

Post-transfer, while the vessel's new crew underwent training under a USCG team, other equipment was installed including navigation, communications, and radar systems. In addition, repairs to the gas turbine coupling and the ship's davit were carried out. "Additional equipment installations will occur upon arrival in Bangladesh, as long-lead times precluded installation prior to departure," said USCG officials.

The BN is understood to have turned down an offer of new fittings for a Mk 38 gun mounting. Instead, weapons from other sources - possibly China - will be fitted.

At 115 m and 3,300 tons, Somudra Joy is the BN's largest ship, and is the service's first gas turbine-powered vessel. Crucially, it gives the BN another helicopter-capable ship with the high endurance required for persistent patrolling of Bangladesh's Exclusive Economic Zone. 

The BN is keen to acquire more Hamilton-class cutters, and has made a formal request to acquire a second vessel by 2014. USCG officials said "it is too early to tell" which ship might be involved.
*
So we declined the MK 38 Naval Gun and were going for a second ship.
Do you guys think the MK 38 Gun should have been taken up on?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PlanetSoldier

british_bengali said:


> *Bangladesh's Somudra Joy sails for home *
> *Bangladesh Navy's (BN's) new ship BNS Somudra Joy - ex-US Coast Guard (USCG) Hamilton-class cutter Jarvis - departed Alameda, California, on 26 October for its home port of Chittagong.*
> 
> *Having successfully completed a two-day equipment trial off San Francisco, the ship picked up ammunition for its Oto Melara 76/62 main gun in San Diego before departing US waters. The warship is expected to arrive home in mid-December.*
> 
> *Jarvis was hot-transferred to the BN in May 2013 at the USCG base in Alameda. The ship's Phalanx close-in weapon system and AN/SPS-40 air search radar set were removed prior to the transfer, although the Mk 92 fire control system for the main gun was left in place.*
> 
> *Post-transfer, while the vessel's new crew underwent training under a USCG team, other equipment was installed including navigation, communications, and radar systems. In addition, repairs to the gas turbine coupling and the ship's davit were carried out. "Additional equipment installations will occur upon arrival in Bangladesh, as long-lead times precluded installation prior to departure," said USCG officials.*
> 
> *The BN is understood to have turned down an offer of new fittings for a Mk 38 gun mounting. Instead, weapons from other sources - possibly China - will be fitted.*
> 
> *At 115 m and 3,300 tons, Somudra Joy is the BN's largest ship, and is the service's first gas turbine-powered vessel. Crucially, it gives the BN another helicopter-capable ship with the high endurance required for persistent patrolling of Bangladesh's Exclusive Economic Zone. *
> 
> *The BN is keen to acquire more Hamilton-class cutters, and has made a formal request to acquire a second vessel by 2014. USCG officials said "it is too early to tell" which ship might be involved.*
> 
> So we declined the MK 38 Naval Gun and were going for a second ship.
> Do you guys think the MK 38 Gun should have been taken up on?




One of the Chinese frigates is joining on January 14 though that'll directly join the fleet whereas Somudra Joy will take time for refitting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bigbossman



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bigbossman



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anubis

@DESERT FIGHTER This is a higher resolution(click it to enlarge)....those are definitely SWADS BDU!

South Koreans sf have a similar picture but they are on ice.And they are lot whiter than Bangladeshis!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bigbossman

BNS Shamudra Joy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bigbossman



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## eastwatch

Gentlemen, I am posting the following navy buildup news. But. please forgive me if it is a duplicate of a previous post sent by someone.

-eastwatch-

FORCE - A Complete News Magazine on National Security - Defence Magazine

Industrial Embrace
Khulna Shipyard signs a contract for five IPV and seven guided-missile corvettes with CSOC
By Prasun K. Sengupta

Bangladesh’s state-owned Khulna Shipyard recently signed a contract with China’s Shanghai-based Hudong Zhonghua Shipyard and the China Shipbuilding & Offshore International Ltd (CSOC) for licence-building five inshore patrol vessels (IPV) and seven guided-missile corvettes.

While the IPVs are based on the 80-tonne Huang Pu-class vessel, the guided-missile corvettes, to be built to a brand-new design, will each have a displacement of 260 tonnes, length of 46 metres, beamwidth of 7.4 metres, and have a top speed of 30 Knots. While the CSOC will supply the first two guided-missile corvettes off-the-shelf, the remaining five will be licence-built by Khulna Shipyard. Each such vessel will be armed with up to four CPMIEC-built C-802A anti-ship cruise missiles.

The IPVs will each have a length of 27.5 metres, beamwidth of 5.5 metres, and a maximum speed of 18 Knots. On-board armaments will comprise twin 14.5mm machine guns. For navigational purposes, one I-band Type 347G mast-mounted radar will be installed on each IPV. The combat information centre (CIC) for the FFGs and guided-missile corvettes will be supplied by CETC International.

It may be recalled that Dhaka had announced an ambitious force modernisation plan in February 2009 for its armed forces, which included the procurement of anti-armour guided-missiles and anti-ship cruise missiles, up to four medium-range maritime patrol aircraft, two guided-missile frigates (FFG), a regiment of NORINCO-built Type 96G main battle tanks, and two CATIC-supplied Z-9C shipborne helicopters.

Subsequently, Bangladesh’s Parliamentary Standing Committee in June 2009 agreed in principle to approve a 10-year force modernisation programme (known as the ‘deterrent force’ and to be fully realised by 2021), under which the Bangladesh Navy would acquire two stealthy FFGs, seven guided-missile corvettes, three large OPVs equipped with helicopter decks, 12 maritime patrol craft, one diesel-electric submarine, two landing craft (utility), two hydrographic survey ships, one salvage vessel, five coastal IPVs, and new-generation anti-ship cruise missiles (Otomat Mk2 Block 4 from MBDA and C-802A from CPMIEC) and short-range air-defence systems (FN-90N) for installation on board the Navy’s existing FFGs — BNS Osman and BNS Bangabandhu.

The Bangladesh Navy in future is expected to replace its three existing ex-Royal Navy frigates (BNS Abu Bakar, BNS Ali Haider and BNS Umar Farooq) with three new-generation FFGs to be provided by CSOC. Each such FFG will have a displacement of 1,500 tonnes, length of 97 metres, beamwidth of 10.90 metres, and a maximum speed of 30 Knots. The FFG will also be able to accommodate a medium-twin shipborne helicopter like the Z-9C, and will be armed with a 76mm main gun, up to 30 vertically-launched 35km-range air-defence missiles, twin triple-torpedo launch tubes, and four C-802A anti-ship cruise-missiles. It is believed that the Pakistan Navy too has evinced interest in acquiring three such stealthy FFGs, with contract negotiations with CSOC now reported to be in progress.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aliaselin

refitting of two type 053 H2 almost finished. As I have said, no change for the radar and weapons. They may join BD navy at the end of the year or early 2014






By the way, is there any official news saying the new ships BD ordered from China are type 056? Until now, no type 056 for other country appeared in Wuhan shipyard.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PlanetSoldier

aliaselin said:


> refitting of two type 053 H2 almost finished. As I have said, no change for the radar and weapons. They may join BD navy at the end of the year or early 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, is there any official news saying the new ships BD ordered from China are type 056? Until now, no type 056 for other country appeared in Wuhan shipyard.



Good to hear that  ...one of the frigates is arriving in January 2014 I came to know from an officer on board the ship.

There was a news on BN official website regarding the order of type 056.


----------



## UKBengali

eastwatch said:


> Gentlemen, I am posting the following navy buildup news. But. please forgive me if it is a duplicate of a previous post sent by someone.
> 
> -eastwatch-
> 
> FORCE - A Complete News Magazine on National Security - Defence Magazine
> 
> Industrial Embrace
> Khulna Shipyard signs a contract for five IPV and seven guided-missile corvettes with CSOC
> By Prasun K. Sengupta
> 
> Bangladesh’s state-owned Khulna Shipyard recently signed a contract with China’s Shanghai-based Hudong Zhonghua Shipyard and the China Shipbuilding & Offshore International Ltd (CSOC) for licence-building five inshore patrol vessels (IPV) and seven guided-missile corvettes.
> 
> While the IPVs are based on the 80-tonne Huang Pu-class vessel, the guided-missile corvettes, to be built to a brand-new design, will each have a displacement of 260 tonnes, length of 46 metres, beamwidth of 7.4 metres, and have a top speed of 30 Knots. While the CSOC will supply the first two guided-missile corvettes off-the-shelf, the remaining five will be licence-built by Khulna Shipyard. Each such vessel will be armed with up to four CPMIEC-built C-802A anti-ship cruise missiles.
> 
> The IPVs will each have a length of 27.5 metres, beamwidth of 5.5 metres, and a maximum speed of 18 Knots. On-board armaments will comprise twin 14.5mm machine guns. For navigational purposes, one I-band Type 347G mast-mounted radar will be installed on each IPV. The combat information centre (CIC) for the FFGs and guided-missile corvettes will be supplied by CETC International.
> 
> It may be recalled that Dhaka had announced an ambitious force modernisation plan in February 2009 for its armed forces, which included the procurement of anti-armour guided-missiles and anti-ship cruise missiles, up to four medium-range maritime patrol aircraft, two guided-missile frigates (FFG), a regiment of NORINCO-built Type 96G main battle tanks, and two CATIC-supplied Z-9C shipborne helicopters.
> 
> Subsequently, Bangladesh’s Parliamentary Standing Committee in June 2009 agreed in principle to approve a 10-year force modernisation programme (known as the ‘deterrent force’ and to be fully realised by 2021), under which the Bangladesh Navy would acquire two stealthy FFGs, seven guided-missile corvettes, three large OPVs equipped with helicopter decks, 12 maritime patrol craft, one diesel-electric submarine, two landing craft (utility), two hydrographic survey ships, one salvage vessel, five coastal IPVs, and new-generation anti-ship cruise missiles (Otomat Mk2 Block 4 from MBDA and C-802A from CPMIEC) and short-range air-defence systems (FN-90N) for installation on board the Navy’s existing FFGs — BNS Osman and BNS Bangabandhu.
> 
> The Bangladesh Navy in future is expected to replace its three existing ex-Royal Navy frigates (BNS Abu Bakar, BNS Ali Haider and BNS Umar Farooq) *with three new-generation FFGs* to be provided by CSOC. Each such FFG will have a displacement of 1,500 tonnes, length of 97 metres, beamwidth of 10.90 metres, and a maximum speed of 30 Knots. The FFG will also be able to accommodate a medium-twin shipborne helicopter like the Z-9C, and will be armed with a 76mm main gun,* up to 30 vertically-launched 35km-range air-defence missiles*, twin triple-torpedo launch tubes, and four C-802A anti-ship cruise-missiles. It is believed that the Pakistan Navy too has evinced interest in acquiring three such stealthy FFGs, with contract negotiations with CSOC now reported to be in progress.



I very much hope this news is true.

If BD really is ordering 3 FFGs with up to 30 35km range SAMs each, then the BD Navy will for the first time have ships that are capable of fleet protection and also probably the ability to handle multiple simultaneous threats.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aliaselin

UKBengali said:


> Khu


It looks strange for the report mentioned FFG.
A displacment of 1500 ton, but 30 VLS with 30km SAMs. I do not mean it is impossible, but this may make the ship unstable and not suitable for sailing in days of bad weather waters. Moreover, VLS is often a multiple of 4, like 4, 8, 12 or 32.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bamboo Castle

*BNS Somudro Joy at Perl Harbour*












iajdani said:


> Off the shelf means, these are already built and ready to export, probably 2nd hand.
> 
> That means we are not waiting till 2019 to get our subs and Russian fighter. We probably will see them within this year.


Off the Shelf means they are second hand. They are delivered from their own shelf to yours. Anyway, the submarine you are talking about will not be there for attacking purposes, rather, their purposes are to train our surface shippers to deal with submarines. I.E. Training submarines. Thus, will not be very capable or pricey one. Off-the-shelf, Very Cheap, very primary, training, these words fit the description more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

aliaselin said:


> It looks strange for the report mentioned FFG.
> A displacment of 1500 ton, but 30 VLS with 30km SAMs. I do not mean it is impossible, but this may make the ship unstable and not suitable for sailing in days of bad weather waters. Moreover, VLS is often a multiple of 4, like 4, 8, 12 or 32.



Good Point!

I think the Chinese could be well placed by designing a ship of 2500 tonnes with 24-32 35-40KM VLS SAMs.

A ship of this nature could come in at around the 200 million dollar mark.

This sort of price and capability would be ideal for a Navy like BD that would have the funds to purchase several. Many more could be sold to other friendly cash-strapped countries around the world.


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

have seen this report earlier and discussed about the gross inaccuracies in the report... the report was done in much too unprofessional way for a defence-related magazine.... 260-ton guided missile corvettes turned out to be more than double the size at 640tons.... I don't know how they thought four C-802A missiles could be loaded on a 260ton ship!... the ships were actually armed with much smaller C-704 missiles..... and it was mentioned in the report that the first two ships were supplied off-the-shelf, which were not.... they were built from scratch as we now know.... the 27.5m IPVs turned out to be almost double the size (50.5m ships) and armed with powerful 37mm twin AA guns + twin 20mm guns, rather than the rudimentary 14.5mm machine guns as the report said.... this shows the whole ship concept was different from what was mentioned in the report..... the only thing that was accurate there was the number of patrol crafts built at KSY - five.... 

and on another note, I wondered how the report, which was supposedly on Bangladesh Navy, turned to Pakistan Navy without a warning!



aliaselin said:


> It looks strange for the report mentioned FFG.
> A displacment of 1500 ton, but 30 VLS with 30km SAMs. I do not mean it is impossible, but this may make the ship unstable and not suitable for sailing in days of bad weather waters. Moreover, VLS is often a multiple of 4, like 4, 8, 12 or 32.


----------



## Indischer

Anubis said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER This is a higher resolution(click it to enlarge)....those are definitely SWADS BDU!
> 
> South Koreans sf have a similar picture but they are on ice.And they are lot whiter than Bangladeshis!


What exactly are they doing here? Looks like they're singing/shouting, actually.


----------



## Zabaniyah

Indischer said:


> What exactly are they doing here? Looks like they're singing/shouting, actually.



South Korean marines:


----------



## Penguin

aliaselin said:


> It looks strange for the report mentioned FFG.
> A displacment of 1500 ton, but 30 VLS with 30km SAMs. I do not mean it is impossible, but this may make the ship unstable and not suitable for sailing in days of bad weather waters. Moreover, VLS is often a multiple of 4, like 4, 8, 12 or 32.


Agree, very unlikely. If it is a frigate, as FFG suggests, it won't displace just 1500 tons but rather double that or more. If it does, e.g. 4,050 ton Type 054A, then it would be able to have 4x8 VLU with HQ16. Max range for Hq16 against aircraft is said to be 40km and 12km against missiles. Altitude coverage is 18km. But 054A isn't limited to 4 AShM (it has 8).... Type 056 is creeping up to 15oo tons, but has only an 8 round HQ10 launcher. A bigger version of that might have 24 rounds. It does have 4 AShM.


----------



## Nike

UKBengali said:


> Good Point!
> 
> I think the Chinese could be well placed by designing a ship of 2500 tonnes with 24-32 35-40KM VLS SAMs.
> 
> A ship of this nature could come in at around the 200 million dollar mark.
> 
> This sort of price and capability would be ideal for a Navy like BD that would have the funds to purchase several. Many more could be sold to other friendly cash-strapped countries around the world.



How about Damen 10514 Sigma class Fregate?


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

and I hope its known to everyone by now that BNS Somudra Joy (F28) is not gonna be alone.... its sister ship is coming soon from the USCG....





"Mozena announced that another ship, just like of Somudra Joy, will be inducted in the navy and those could work together to ensure security of Bangladeshi maritime from trafficking in persons, drugs and arms, and terrorist threat."

&

the Chinese Type 053H2 frigates are coming in January 2014....

"Admiral Farid announced two more frigates constructed in China would reach Bangladesh in January."

Navy chief hopes to win arbitration

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bamboo Castle




----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

by January 2014, BN should have the following 'key' units in its flotilla:

Frigates:
1 Modified Ulsan-class (BNS Bangabandhu, F25)
1 Type 053H1 (BNS Osman, F18)
1 Modified Secretary-class (BNS Somudra Joy, F28)
2 Type 053H2 arriving in Jan 2014
(1 more Secretary-class on order
3 old British patrol frigates go to reserve)

Corvettes:
2 Modified Castle-class (BNS Bijoy, F35 & BNS Dhaleswari, F36)
2 64m LPC (BNS Durjoy, P811 & BNS Nirmul, P813)
(2 more 90m Modified Type 056 corvettes on order)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## neolithic

*SWADS and Chinese Naval commandos hostage rescue joint exercise on March 2013 (eight photos) :*

*




*




































_*Source.*_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

neolithic said:


> *SWADS and Chinese Naval commandos hostage rescue joint exercise in China on March 2013 (eight photos) :*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Source.*_




those are not SWADS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aliaselin

New hull number
They will join BD navy soon
Originally from HSH

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

aliaselin said:


> New hull number
> They will join BD navy soon



the image is missing, it seems.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aliaselin

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> the image is missing, it seems.....


Seems fixed. Copy the link and see in the new window.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

aliaselin said:


> Seems fixed. Copy the link and see in the new window.


yea.... can see it now!! 





F17 is the hull number of the nearest ship.... 
doesn't seem like much of a change on the outside.... have you been able to spot any change?


----------



## neolithic

*
BNS Ali Haider F17 and BNS Abu Bakr F15 frigates (six photos) :
*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BDforever

neolithic said:


> *BNS Ali Haider F17 and BNS Abu Bakr F15 frigates (six photos) :
> *


first picture is old one which has been decommissioned (British -Type 41 Leopard class)


----------



## neolithic

* 
BNS Ali Haider F17 and BNS Abu Bakr F15 frigates (another six photos) : *
































Related link(s).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aliaselin

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> yea.... can see it now!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F17 is the hull number of the nearest ship....
> doesn't seem like much of a change on the outside.... have you been able to spot any change?



YJ-8 changed for maybe C802A, as SSM arragement changed obviously. Engine shows some difference, though I'm not sure about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

aliaselin said:


> YJ-8 changed for maybe C802A, as SSM arragement changed obviously. Engine shows some difference, though I'm not sure about it.








the SSM arrangement looks pretty much similar in this earlier picture.... do the canisters of C-802 and C-802A look different?


----------



## aliaselin

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> the SSM arrangement looks pretty much similar in this earlier picture.... do the canisters of C-802 and C-802A look different?



I didn‘t notice 535 have changed YJ-8 to YJ-83. Originally 053H2 is like this;




I don't know how to differenciate C-802, C802A and YJ-83 from outlook.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

aliaselin said:


> I didn‘t notice 535 have changed YJ-8 to YJ-83. Originally 053H2 is like this;
> 
> I don't know how to differenciate C-802, C802A and YJ-83 from outlook.


hmm.... the C-802 has a range of 120km.... the C-802A has 180km.... this may suggest that the C-802A should be a bigger missile with more fuel capacity.... the C-803 should be even bigger.... well, fuel need may also be different because of the fuel type and engine design.... any clue?


----------



## aliaselin

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> hmm.... the C-802 has a range of 120km.... the C-802A has 180km.... this may suggest that the C-802A should be a bigger missile with more fuel capacity.... the C-803 should be even bigger.... well, fuel need may also be different because of the fuel type and engine design.... any clue?


My recent knowledge (from some wise people in Chinese military forum) told me that there is no C-803. C-802 and YJ-83 are similar and the same generation of SSM. Since these missles appeared for many years, this should be more authorative than any English materials.
The scientists later develope C-802A which have longer range than C-802, this technique is also used in YJ-83 and with the designation YJ-83J.
The length seems to have no much difference because of new technique.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

SWADS in action

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aliaselin

F15 and F17 start sea trial

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

aliaselin said:


> F15 and F17 start sea trial
> 
> View attachment 13303
> View attachment 13304



BNS Abu Bakar (F15) and BNS Ali Haider (F17).... they're replacing two other frigates of the same name and pennant number....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

aliaselin said:


> F15 and F17 start sea trial
> 
> View attachment 13303
> View attachment 13304


Well, what improvement has done on them? Cant see anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Navy Commando- SWADS during training


----------



## Anubis

BDforever said:


> Navy Commando- SWADS during training


Where is this beach??


----------



## BDforever

Anubis said:


> Where is this beach??


not sure


----------



## BDforever

Chinese H/PJ-26 76.2mm dual purpose gun installation on BNS Bijoy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

Bangladesh Navy today in Chittagong decommission two very old frigate BNS Abu bakar(F-15) and BNS Ali haider(F-17) .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

the two Chinese Type 053H2 (Jianghu III) frigates BNS Abu Bakar and BNS Ali Haider have arrived at Chittagong Port today (27 Jan 2014).....






আলী হায়দার ও আবু বকর বাংলাদেশে পৌঁছেছে | জাতীয় | কালের কণ্ঠ

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nishan_101

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> the two Chinese Type 053H2 (Jianghu III) frigates BNS Abu Bakar and BNS Ali Haider have arrived at Chittagong Port today (27 Jan 2014).....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> আলী হায়দার ও আবু বকর বাংলাদেশে পৌঁছেছে | জাতীয় | কালের কণ্ঠ



Better for them to gain 3 Agosta-90B with AIP along with 3 F-22P from Pakistan in 2005.


----------



## tarpitz

iajdani said:


> LOL
> 
> You got quite a few hardware for sure... But look below.
> 
> Your generals ran to China after hearing BD's huge procurement list from China and took delivery of 2 frigates before BD even decided which one to BUY.
> 
> Now you got these (delivered)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whereas BD is getting these (Not delivered yet and going through massive up-gradation)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your frigates cant even lock on to our even within 40 KM but ours can fry you from 180 KM away.



*what you dreamt is this........LOL...big dream*





*what you got is this......*





*what they built is this.......*









*what you got from Pa Pa US is this 40 years old ship......*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jarves

Myanmar navy is very strong.


----------



## monitor

Nishan_101 said:


> Better for them to gain 3 Agosta-90B with AIP along with 3 F-22P from Pakistan in 2005.




Where Pakistan got the F-22P ?  we can get that direct

I think we can upgrade our F-15 and f-17 with replacing the cannon in back with a helipad and possibly with CIWS what you guys think ?


----------



## Bilal9

I realize some comments are being made here half-jokingly. However naval warfare is conducted being reliant on coordinated systems, such as reconnaissance (radar), offense (missiles, torpedo, depth charges) and defensive measures. One or two ships does not a flotilla (or navy) make. So who got the latest shiny bathtub or what's in it doesn't really matter...if its not part of a offensive or defensive system. One well-placed torpedo is all it takes to sink a destroyer, much less these frigates....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan_101

monitor said:


> Where Pakistan got the F-22P ?  we can get that direct
> 
> I think we can upgrade our F-15 and f-17 with replacing the cannon in back with a helipad and possibly with CIWS what you guys think ?



But getting 3 Agosta-90Bs from PN was a better idea in over all. You had money in 2005 and still have money, which you could have utilize to gain 3 new Agosta-90Bs in 5 years time from KS&EWs.


----------



## Nike

Bilal9 said:


> I realize some comments are being made here half-jokingly. However naval warfare is conducted being reliant on coordinated systems, such as reconnaissance (radar), offense (missiles, torpedo, depth charges) and defensive measures. One or two ships does not a flotilla (or navy) make. So who got the latest shiny bathtub or what's in it doesn't really matter...if its not part of a offensive or defensive system. One well-placed torpedo is all it takes to sink a destroyer, much less these frigates....



Then your country Navy need some more proper MPA/ASW aircraft, more proper frigate, more proper Submarine , more proper ASW helicopter, more proper Combat Management System, more proper integrated radar coverage surveillance system to make yours a one full fledged Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Allah Akbar

jarves said:


> Myanmar navy is very strong.


yea they are very strong sounds like after heard that we wasted our lungis  , still waiting for another chance like bob clash so we can gain some extra land from myanmar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

*Exercise Sea Thunder 2014 ended on 17 February 2014*






anti-ship missiles were fired from Type 024 missile boats BNS Uttal (P8141) and BNS Durbar (P8111).... for the first time this year, surface to air missiles were launched at a target drone from BNS Bangabandhu ..... rocket depth charge (RDC) firing were also carried out from the frigate BNS Nirmul and BNS Durjoy.....

_*Uttal was delivered in 1992 and Durbar, in 1983.... I wasn't even sure these ships were active, let alone being able to fire missiles!!*_

_*and this is interesting.....*_ “As part of the move, *two submarines will join its fleets by 2015*. Besides, *two modern frigates are being built in China while two others in the country,*” Prime minister’s security adviser Major-Gen (Retd) Tarique Ahmed Siddique said.

_*perhaps T A Siddique was referring to the Type 056 corvettes being built in China.... and this is the first time a government source confirmed construction of frigates in Bangladesh....*_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jarves

warrantofficer said:


> yea they are very strong sounds like after heard that we wasted our lungis  , still waiting for another chance like bob clash so we can gain some extra land from myanmar


I am not getting what you are trying to say??


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

oh... on another note from Exercise Sea Thunder 2014..... the drones were ultimately not used due to bad weather.... and the drones were made using local tech by BN.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> oh... on another note from Exercise Sea Thunder 2014..... the drones were ultimately not used due to bad weather.... and the drones were made using local tech by BN.....


two subs by 2015 ?


----------



## monitor

^^^^ it is said 2019 but i wonder whither that two will be brand new or refurbish from Chinese navy ??


----------



## Rokto14

monitor said:


> ^^^^ it is said 2019 but i wonder whither that two will be brand new or refurbish from Chinese navy ??


I thought its refurbished? Can't be brand new


----------



## BDforever

monitor said:


> ^^^^ it is said 2019 but i wonder whither that two will be brand new or refurbish from Chinese navy ??


it is said 2015, not 2019 and it will be refurbished. Anyway by 2020, BN will have 4 subs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aliaselin

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> *Exercise Sea Thunder 2014 ended on 17 February 2014*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anti-ship missiles were fired from Type 024 missile boats BNS Uttal (P8141) and BNS Durbar (P8111).... for the first time this year, surface to air missiles were launched at a target drone from BNS Bangabandhu ..... rocket depth charge (RDC) firing were also carried out from the frigate BNS Nirmul and BNS Durjoy.....
> 
> _*Uttal was delivered in 1992 and Durbar, in 1983.... I wasn't even sure these ships were active, let alone being able to fire missiles!!*_
> 
> _*and this is interesting.....*_ “As part of the move, *two submarines will join its fleets by 2015*. Besides, *two modern frigates are being built in China while two others in the country,*” Prime minister’s security adviser Major-Gen (Retd) Tarique Ahmed Siddique said.
> 
> _*perhaps T A Siddique was referring to the Type 056 corvettes being built in China.... and this is the first time a government source confirmed construction of frigates in Bangladesh....*_


so 2+2 is confirmed

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## applesauce

BDforever said:


> it is said 2015, not 2019 and it will be refurbished. Anyway by 2020, BN will have 4 subs



i hear its the Ming class subs?

Bangladesh has to be getting more than just the subs. after-all the Mings are fairly obsolete. Im thinking subs, full TOT, operation support. even if the subs are old, it bring an entire industry with it. otherwise it would make much more sense to get song/yuan class subs


----------



## BDforever

applesauce said:


> i hear its the Ming class subs?
> 
> Bangladesh has to be getting more than just the subs. after-all the Mings are fairly obsolete. Im thinking subs, full TOT, operation support. even if the subs are old, it bring an entire industry with it. otherwise it would make much more sense to get song/yuan class subs


its Type035G ming subs . BD also has plan to purchase Yuan class subs


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

BDforever said:


> it is said 2015, not 2019 and it will be refurbished. Anyway by 2020, BN will have 4 subs


well, I won't get too excited right now.... but lets see.... the progress in terms of hardware acquisition of late had been faster than anything we're seen before.... so, its not unrealistic to think of anything....

but I still don't get it why a refurbished sub would take two years to deliver.... :O



aliaselin said:


> so 2+2 is confirmed


it seems so.... officially... for the first time....

also, on the drone point..... the Naval Chief said that the Navy can now make as many of the drones as they wish.... each target drone costs around Tk 100,000, whereas each imported target done used to cost Tk 15 million!!

নৌবাহিনীর বার্ষিক মহড়া : মিসাইলের আগুনে রঙিন বঙ্গোপসাগর – The Daily Suprobhat Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

a very important consideration..... most people are so obsessed with weapons systems that they forget the need for electronics.... remember that a blind man cannot defend himself.....

we still don't have any specific knowledge about the new weapons and electronics fit on the BNS Somudra Joy (F28)..... this ship didn't have a sonar while it served the USCG..... so, it had *ZERO anti-submarine capability*..... has there been any improvement in this area?..... anyone with any specific lead can post...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

I'm no sub expert but look at the following article in a Russian blog (BMPD) that quotes Indian intelligence sources about Bangladesh getting a couple of small subs. Well -- relatively small and small doesn't mean loud, heh heh . Read the following translated from Russian (my apologies if this has been posted already).

"China offers Bangladesh Russian submarines of Project 636

From a senior source in the Indian Navy, having regard to the Russian dockyards in Severodvinsk, our blog has learned that China offers Bangladesh to buy two large diesel-electric submarines of the Russian-built Project 636 from the PLA Navy. According to preliminary information, it is about a Chinese submarine hull numbers "374" and "375" (serial numbers 01701 and 01702), built at "Sevmash" in Severodvinsk in 2002 under contract to build for China eight submarines Project 636. Under this contract five boats were built for China to "Admiralty Shipyards" in St. Petersburg, one - at the "Red Sormovo" in Nizhny Novgorod, and two - on the "Sevmash". Both boats were put Severodvinsk PLA Navy in December 2005 and delivered to China in the summer of 2006. Why China has chosen to offer Bangladesh boat is built Severodvinsk - is unclear.

According to Indian sources, the Russian representatives and the administration "Sevmash" and OAO "CA" Star "aware of these intentions of the Chinese, but simply can not stop them, though it is obvious that the Chinese side has no right to sell submarines built in Russia without the consent of the Russian hand, nor has the rights to exercise and repair and maintenance of these boats from a third party.

Also Indian source said that the Indian Navy took a decision in principle on the second medium repairs of its four diesel-electric submarines of Project 877 EKM (08,773), previously passed the first repair in Russia. However, only two boats will be on average repair of "CA" Star "in Severodvinsk, and the renovation of two other boats Indian side intends to implement on their own. Should be noted that the Indian Navy has not yet spent the first three medium repairs on their boats 877EKM, so there is reason to believe that the Indian epic renovated boats stretched for a long time.

In addition, the Indian source was informed that due to the recent loss of the submarine project Sindhurakshak 08773, guide the Indian Navy decided forcing trailing a long time the tender for the purchase or construction of six submarines program project 75I, entangled at the initial stages harmonize requirements. Request for Proposals (RFR) companies participating in the tender must be sent before the end of this year."

Apparently these are project 636 subs, designated as Improved Kilo in the west, and Project 636 Varshavyanka in Russia which were built for China (Names Yuan Zheng 74 Hao and 75 Hao and Hull nos. 374 and 375 respectively). These are later KILO builds than the Sindhurakshak class of the Indian Navy (Yuan Zheng 74 & 75 Hao commissioned 2005 vs.2000 for the latest Indian KILO, S64 Sindhushastra) .

See the wiki-pedia page on Kilo-class_submarine and the section on Project_636_units (I'm too new here to post links).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Bilal9 said:


> I'm no sub expert but look at the following article in a Russian blog (BMPD) that quotes Indian intelligence sources about Bangladesh getting a couple of small subs. Well -- relatively small and small doesn't mean loud, heh heh . Read the following translated from Russian (my apologies if this has been posted already).
> 
> "China offers Bangladesh Russian submarines of Project 636
> 
> From a senior source in the Indian Navy, having regard to the Russian dockyards in Severodvinsk, our blog has learned that China offers Bangladesh to buy two large diesel-electric submarines of the Russian-built Project 636 from the PLA Navy. According to preliminary information, it is about a Chinese submarine hull numbers "374" and "375" (serial numbers 01701 and 01702), built at "Sevmash" in Severodvinsk in 2002 under contract to build for China eight submarines Project 636. Under this contract five boats were built for China to "Admiralty Shipyards" in St. Petersburg, one - at the "Red Sormovo" in Nizhny Novgorod, and two - on the "Sevmash". Both boats were put Severodvinsk PLA Navy in December 2005 and delivered to China in the summer of 2006. Why China has chosen to offer Bangladesh boat is built Severodvinsk - is unclear.
> 
> According to Indian sources, the Russian representatives and the administration "Sevmash" and OAO "CA" Star "aware of these intentions of the Chinese, but simply can not stop them, though it is obvious that the Chinese side has no right to sell submarines built in Russia without the consent of the Russian hand, nor has the rights to exercise and repair and maintenance of these boats from a third party.
> 
> Also Indian source said that the Indian Navy took a decision in principle on the second medium repairs of its four diesel-electric submarines of Project 877 EKM (08,773), previously passed the first repair in Russia. However, only two boats will be on average repair of "CA" Star "in Severodvinsk, and the renovation of two other boats Indian side intends to implement on their own. Should be noted that the Indian Navy has not yet spent the first three medium repairs on their boats 877EKM, so there is reason to believe that the Indian epic renovated boats stretched for a long time.
> 
> In addition, the Indian source was informed that due to the recent loss of the submarine project Sindhurakshak 08773, guide the Indian Navy decided forcing trailing a long time the tender for the purchase or construction of six submarines program project 75I, entangled at the initial stages harmonize requirements. Request for Proposals (RFR) companies participating in the tender must be sent before the end of this year."
> 
> Apparently these are project 636 subs, designated as Improved Kilo in the west, and Project 636 Varshavyanka in Russia which were built for China (Names Yuan Zheng 74 Hao and 75 Hao and Hull nos. 374 and 375 respectively). These are later KILO builds than the Sindhurakshak class of the Indian Navy (Yuan Zheng 74 & 75 Hao commissioned 2005 vs.2000 for the latest Indian KILO, S64 Sindhushastra) .
> 
> See the wiki-pedia page on Kilo-class_submarine and the section on Project_636_units (I'm too new here to post links).


welcome to forum, i am not sure about this news


----------



## Nishan_101

But BDs should have gone for a similar F-22P Program along with PN like FAC or a better one.


----------



## gslv mk3

Nishan_101 said:


> But BDs should have gone for a similar F-22P Program along with PN like FAC or a better one.



Do Pakistan design its own FAC?Also what is contribution of Pakistan in F 22 P.


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> a very important consideration..... most people are so obsessed with weapons systems that they forget the need for electronics.... remember that a blind man cannot defend himself.....
> 
> we still don't have any specific knowledge about the new weapons and electronics fit on the BNS Somudra Joy (F28)..... this ship didn't have a sonar while it served the USCG..... so, it had *ZERO anti-submarine capability*..... has there been any improvement in this area?..... anyone with any specific lead can post...


I think we are going to add towed sonar to give Somudro Joy anti sub capability.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Bilal9 said:


> I'm no sub expert but look at the following article in a Russian blog (BMPD) that quotes Indian intelligence sources about Bangladesh getting a couple of small subs. Well -- relatively small and small doesn't mean loud, heh heh . Read the following translated from Russian (my apologies if this has been posted already).
> 
> "China offers Bangladesh Russian submarines of Project 636
> 
> From a senior source in the Indian Navy, having regard to the Russian dockyards in Severodvinsk, our blog has learned that China offers Bangladesh to buy two large diesel-electric submarines of the Russian-built Project 636 from the PLA Navy. According to preliminary information, it is about a Chinese submarine hull numbers "374" and "375" (serial numbers 01701 and 01702), built at "Sevmash" in Severodvinsk in 2002 under contract to build for China eight submarines Project 636. Under this contract five boats were built for China to "Admiralty Shipyards" in St. Petersburg, one - at the "Red Sormovo" in Nizhny Novgorod, and two - on the "Sevmash". Both boats were put Severodvinsk PLA Navy in December 2005 and delivered to China in the summer of 2006. Why China has chosen to offer Bangladesh boat is built Severodvinsk - is unclear.
> 
> According to Indian sources, the Russian representatives and the administration "Sevmash" and OAO "CA" Star "aware of these intentions of the Chinese, but simply can not stop them, though it is obvious that the Chinese side has no right to sell submarines built in Russia without the consent of the Russian hand, nor has the rights to exercise and repair and maintenance of these boats from a third party.
> 
> Also Indian source said that the Indian Navy took a decision in principle on the second medium repairs of its four diesel-electric submarines of Project 877 EKM (08,773), previously passed the first repair in Russia. However, only two boats will be on average repair of "CA" Star "in Severodvinsk, and the renovation of two other boats Indian side intends to implement on their own. Should be noted that the Indian Navy has not yet spent the first three medium repairs on their boats 877EKM, so there is reason to believe that the Indian epic renovated boats stretched for a long time.
> 
> In addition, the Indian source was informed that due to the recent loss of the submarine project Sindhurakshak 08773, guide the Indian Navy decided forcing trailing a long time the tender for the purchase or construction of six submarines program project 75I, entangled at the initial stages harmonize requirements. Request for Proposals (RFR) companies participating in the tender must be sent before the end of this year."
> 
> Apparently these are project 636 subs, designated as Improved Kilo in the west, and Project 636 Varshavyanka in Russia which were built for China (Names Yuan Zheng 74 Hao and 75 Hao and Hull nos. 374 and 375 respectively). These are later KILO builds than the Sindhurakshak class of the Indian Navy (Yuan Zheng 74 & 75 Hao commissioned 2005 vs.2000 for the latest Indian KILO, S64 Sindhushastra) .
> 
> See the wiki-pedia page on Kilo-class_submarine and the section on Project_636_units (I'm too new here to post links).



thanks for posting this!.... and welcome to the forum!

this news seems like a false one..... there was another 'news' circulated in 2005 that Pakistan was delivering Bangladesh submarines as "gift".... those were nothing more than propaganda.... this one also seems so..... its absurd to think that China would sell off their Kilo-class subs built in Russia.... Bangladesh is not like North Korea or Myanmar or other closed regime where building rights or legal rights have no value whatsoever.... Bangladeshis aren't foolish enough to think that they can get away with such illicit trade!



TurboProp said:


> I think we are going to add towed sonar to give Somudro Joy anti sub capability.


well, if that happens, its superb!.... 
any leads to it?..... like which country's systems are going to be incorporated or something similar.....


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> well, if that happens, its superb!....
> any leads to it?..... like which country's systems are going to be incorporated or something similar.....


Might be, russian vinyetka low frequency active/passive towed array sonar suit. Lets see what happens. My source is internal but not 100% accurate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

*We are getting two submarine by late 2015 or by early 2016*.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Kilo class is huge.. if that is true. these are bad as$


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

TurboProp said:


> Might be, russian vinyetka low frequency active/passive towed array sonar suit. Lets see what happens. My source is internal but not 100% accurate.


hmm.... as the Somudra Joy was not equipped with a hull-mounted sonar, not sure if its hull can be transformed.... so, towed array seems the logical solution.... also take a look at the end of the Hamilton-class.... there's a lotta space at the back of the ship for installation of a towed array sonar.....
the Russian Navy is depending on this sonar for some of its latest ships.... the Steregushchy-class corvettes (2,200t) are fitted with the Vinyetka sonars.... but lets see.... lets look for more info to back this up....
Steregushchy-class corvette - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> hmm.... as the Somudra Joy was not equipped with a hull-mounted sonar, not sure if its hull can be transformed.... so, towed array seems the logical solution.... also take a look at the end of the Hamilton-class.... there's a lotta space at the back of the ship for installation of a towed array sonar.....
> the Russian Navy is depending on this sonar for some of its latest ships.... the Steregushchy-class corvettes (2,200t) are fitted with the Vinyetka sonars.... but lets see.... lets look for more info to back this up....
> Steregushchy-class corvette - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Lets see what happens. I am curious about Somudro Joy's defence armaments like CIWS, decoy etc.


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

TurboProp said:


> Lets see what happens. I am curious about Somudro Joy's defence armaments like CIWS, decoy etc.


of course.... primary defense has to be against air and sea skimming missiles.... but such a high value ship (for us at least) has to have at least some ASW capability.... and remember that submarine activity in the Bay of Bengal is going to spike within a couple of years from now.... 

and talking of CIWS, our Chinese Type 053H2 frigates came with none!..... there was also talks about extensive modifications to the structure to incorporate a helipad and a hangar.... but nothing seems to have happened in that area either.... compared to these two, the Somundra Joy needs to undergo less modifications to be made battle-worthy.... though a lack of hull-mounted sonar would always be a concern....


----------



## BDforever

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> of course.... primary defense has to be against air and sea skimming missiles.... but such a high value ship (for us at least) has to have at least some ASW capability.... and remember that submarine activity in the Bay of Bengal is going to spike within a couple of years from now....
> 
> and talking of CIWS, our Chinese Type 053H2 frigates came with none!..... there was also talks about extensive modifications to the structure to incorporate a helipad and a hangar.... but nothing seems to have happened in that area either.... compared to these two, the Somundra Joy needs to undergo less modifications to be made battle-worthy.... though a lack of hull-mounted sonar would always be a concern....


i think modification will take place in bangladesh as bangladesh wants to buit its own frigate by 2021, navy wants to be expert in basic works.


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

BDforever said:


> i think modification will take place in bangladesh as bangladesh wants to buit its own frigate by 2021, navy wants to be expert in basic works.


own frigate can come even earlier.... as I shared before in an earlier post, BN is already looking for the home-built frigate.... its even possible that at-home construction of two Type 056 may even start right after the receiving of the 2 from China in 2015.....


----------



## BDforever

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> own frigate can come even earlier.... as I shared before in an earlier post, BN is already looking for the home-built frigate.... its even possible that at-home construction of two Type 056 may even start right after the receiving of the 2 from China in 2015.....


type056 is not frigate, its corvette


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

BDforever said:


> type056 is not frigate, its corvette


well, classification is a little confusing at times, as it depends more on the requirements, rather than what it would be called.... the new Steregushchy-class corvettes (2,200t) of the Russian Navy are bigger than our Type 053H2 frigates..... corvettes are actually light frigates (FFL/FLG), nothing else.... it depends on what you call light and what you don't.... the purpose of our Durjoy-class is more like a corvette, but because of their size (64m, 650t) they were designated LPC.... their pennant number is also in "P", rather than "F".... the Bijoy and Dhaleswari (Castle-class) have pennants of "F"..... it matters little, as long as it serves the purpose..... the US Navy as dumped frigates altogether, and went for the brand new type - Littoral Combat Ship (LCS)..... anyway, too much talk for this designation stuff..... be cool....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> well, classification is a little confusing at times, as it depends more on the requirements, rather than what it would be called.... the new Steregushchy-class corvettes (2,200t) of the Russian Navy are bigger than our Type 053H2 frigates..... corvettes are actually light frigates (FFL/FLG), nothing else.... it depends on what you call light and what you don't.... the purpose of our Durjoy-class is more like a corvette, but because of their size (64m, 650t) they were designated LPC.... their pennant number is also in "P", rather than "F".... the Bijoy and Dhaleswari (Castle-class) have pennants of "F"..... it matters little, as long as it serves the purpose..... the US Navy as dumped frigates altogether, and went for the brand new type - Littoral Combat Ship (LCS)..... anyway, too much talk for this designation stuff..... be cool....


Type 056 corvette will be 89 meter long anyway warship classification depends on weight and armaments in which case type056 classified as corvette according to BN's measurement

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

BDforever said:


> Type 056 corvette will be 89 meter long anyway warship classification depends on weight and armaments in which case type056 classified as corvette according to BN's measurement


well, 89m is the Chinese version.... as far as I've seen from a report on BN, our version would have a helicopter hangar at the back, and would stretch the hull a bit further....


----------



## BDforever

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> well, 89m is the Chinese version.... as far as I've seen from a report on BN, our version would have a helicopter hangar at the back, and would stretch the hull a bit further....


i included that LOL


----------



## jarves

Type 056 is a corvette and not a frigate.
Has BD ever considered buying these things from India??


----------



## BDforever

jarves said:


> Type 056 is a corvette and not a frigate.
> Has BD ever considered buying these things from India??


no.
1. Price issue 
2. BD does not trust India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jarves

BDforever said:


> no.
> 1. Price issue
> 2. BD does not trust India


How many you are geting and will you construct some of them here in BD as some posters are making it to be??


----------



## BDforever

jarves said:


> How many you are geting and will you construct some of them here in BD as some posters are making it to be??


yes, we are getting 6 of them, 4 of them will be built in BD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

jarves said:


> How many you are geting and will you construct some of them here in BD as some posters are making it to be??


a few days back, a govt. high official (Defense Advisor to the PM) confirmed for the first time that "*As part of the move, two submarines will join its fleets by 2015*. Besides, *two modern frigates are being built in China while two others in the country"*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> a few days back, a govt. high official (Defense Advisor to the PM) confirmed for the first time that "*As part of the move, two submarines will join its fleets by 2015*. Besides, *two modern frigates are being built in China while two others in the country"*


he mistook it by saying frigate as you know very few bdian have military knowledge lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

BDforever said:


> he mistook it by saying frigate as you know very few bdian have military knowledge lol


ha ha ha ha..... that guy's from the military!!! 
anyway, he's technically right.... corvette is actually a light frigate....


----------



## BDforever

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> ha ha ha ha..... that guy's from the military!!!
> anyway, he's technically right.... corvette is actually a light frigate....


nop, frigate has 8 ashm missile while corvette has 4, is there any plan to arm type056 corvette with 8 missile ? LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jarves

BDforever said:


> he mistook it by saying frigate as you know very few bdian have military knowledge lol


Actually it totally depends on the navy.For e.x. Many corvettes of India are more powerful than frigates of Pakistan but calling a type 056 a frigate is very low standard.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

BDforever said:


> nop, frigate has 8 ashm missile while corvette has 4, is there any plan to arm type056 corvette with 8 missile ? LOL


don't take it to the missile alley.....  remember that Indian Navy corvettes are like floating arsenals!!..... Kora-class carry 16 missiles!!!..... while the Kamorta-class corvettes are 3,000t and 109m..... a lot bigger than our BNS Bangabandhu!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

as I said before, actually there's no point arguing about ship classification..... it depends on the role they play in each navy....
even within the Indian Navy, which makes a great use of corvettes, Abhay and Veer-classes are less than 500t, while the Kamorta-class is said to be as much as 3,000t..... Kora and Khukri are in between (1,300t).... but 3,000t will be a frigate in any navy's standard.....

again, there's another confusion between frigates and destroyers..... some navy's frigates are bigger than other navy's destroyers!!..... RN Type 23 frigates are as much as 4,900t..... Indian Navy Rajput-class is almost about the same displacement (though longer)..... there was a time when 4,000t frigates were never heard of.... now its common..... Arleigh Burke-class destroyers were considered massive.... now JMSDF (Atago-class) and ROKN (Sejong the Great-class) destroyers are even bigger!!

if we go into aircraft carriers, this confusion will compound further!!!


----------



## damiendehorn

jarves said:


> Type 056 is a corvette and not a frigate.
> Has BD ever considered buying these things from India??



Bangladesh would not consider buying indian equipment anytime soon, It's like asking india to buy Chinese defence equipment.

1. For the same price there is far better alternatives, either from the west, Russia or China.
2. The logical focus of any aggression is either from India or burma. Bangladesh has no other borders or issues with anyone.


----------



## Bilal9

New speech by our PM while inducting the two new frigates in the Navy. She talks about the submarine purchase and mentions that, "The issue of construction of a submarine base is under process"... this has been official for a while I guess...

Google...

bangladesh-to-procure-2-submarines-by-2015

then click on the first link (Gulf-times).

Oops now I see BDForever beat me to it.


----------



## aliaselin

Now it is for sure BD ordered type 056 will install FL-3000N, but don't know if towed sonar will be stalled as type 056A


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

aliaselin said:


> Now it is for sure BD ordered type 056 will install FL-3000N, but don't know if towed sonar will be stalled as type 056A


we heard that our Type 056 would have hangars.... do you have any confirmation on that?..... and if a hangar is installed in the back, can an FL-3000N be still installed on the ship?
has the ship been launched yet?


----------



## aliaselin

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> we heard that our Type 056 would have hangars.... do you have any confirmation on that?..... and if a hangar is installed in the back, can an FL-3000N be still installed on the ship?
> has the ship been launched yet?


Not lauched yet. FL-3000N is a RIM-116 like system so can be installed on top of hangers. Even for the type 053H2, it can be installed if remove the back 100mm gun(which is useless in my opinion.), though a new radar may be needed which can support the function of FL-3000N


I have heard that Wuchang shipyard is now busy with the secondary P18N of Nigeria, and after that, the type 056 ordered by BD may start.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

aliaselin said:


> Not lauched yet. FL-3000N is a RIM-116 like system so can be installed on top of hangers. Even for the type 053H2, it can be installed if remove the back 100mm gun(which is useless in my opinion.), though a new radar may be needed which can support the function of FL-3000N
> 
> 
> I have heard that Wuchang shipyard is now busy with the secondary P18N of Nigeria, and after that, the type 056 ordered by BD may start.



does the FL-3000N come with reloads?.... if its installed on top of hangar, that precludes reloads..... 
and yes, we also thought there would be some form of SAM installed on Type 053H2.... but got surprised that even the rear 100mm was not removed....

"now busy with the secondary P18N of Nigeria, and after that, the type 056 ordered by BD may start" - does this mean the ship's construction hasn't started yet? :O


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

okay... this is what wiki says about FL3000N..... "The primary launching system of FL-3000N is a 24-cell launcher, developed from FLS-1. *An optional extra magazine with automated loading system is available for larger warships when there is enough space provided*. *On smaller surface combatants where space is limited, the extra magazine with the automated loading system is eliminated and the reload is done manually*. *To further utilize confined space, a 8-cell launcher and a quadruple launcher are also available*. Additionally, a single-cell launcher is available for mounting on existing naval gun mounts."

so, if the FL-3000N unit is on top of the hangar, it would have to be manually reloaded.... probably an 8-cell launcher, not a 24-cell for the Type 056....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

BDforever said:


> nop, frigate has 8 ashm missile while corvette has 4, is there any plan to arm type056 corvette with 8 missile ? LOL


There are plenty of corvette with 8 AShM around, it would not be impossible on the 056..



Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> don't take it to the missile alley.....  remember that Indian Navy corvettes are like floating arsenals!!..... Kora-class carry 16 missiles!!!..... while the Kamorta-class corvettes are 3,000t and 109m..... a lot bigger than our BNS Bangabandhu!!


Kamorta's will not receive AShM missiles, they are ASW escorts.








aliaselin said:


> Not lauched yet. FL-3000N is a RIM-116 like system so can be installed on top of hangers. Even for the type 053H2, it can be installed if remove the back 100mm gun(which is useless in my opinion.), though a new radar may be needed which can support the function of FL-3000N
> 
> 
> I have heard that Wuchang shipyard is now busy with the secondary P18N of Nigeria, and after that, the type 056 ordered by BD may start.


a 100mm on the Type 056? IIRC it comes with a derivative of the Russian AK-176 76mm naval cannon....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Penguin said:


> There are plenty of corvette with 8 AShM around, it would not be impossible on the 056..
> 
> 
> Kamorta's will not receive AShM missiles, they are ASW escorts.


never said they will..... Kora's are ASuW corvettes and Kamorta's are ASW corvettes..... anything wrong in this statement?



Penguin said:


> a 100mm on the Type 056? IIRC it comes with a derivative of the Russian AK-176 76mm naval cannon....


the 100mm gun is on the Type 053H2 frigates..... plz read the earlier posts in this thread.....


----------



## aliaselin

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> does the FL-3000N come with reloads?.... if its installed on top of hangar, that precludes reloads.....
> and yes, we also thought there would be some form of SAM installed on Type 053H2.... but got surprised that even the rear 100mm was not removed....
> 
> "now busy with the secondary P18N of Nigeria, and after that, the type 056 ordered by BD may start" - does this mean the ship's construction hasn't started yet? :O



My information told me that it is in sub-blocks stage. As for type 053H2, maybe this ship is too old and BD navy though it was not worth to do, or just short of funds. FL-3000N is a very simple system and easy to be fitted in many kinds of old ships, so it is not a problem to intall it on type 053H2. The only different is radar used by type 056 can support FL-3000N but 053H2's is too old, and replacing this kind of core electronics may not cheap.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

aliaselin said:


> My information told me that it is in sub-blocks stage. As for type 053H2, maybe this ship is too old and BD navy though it was not worth to do, or just short of funds. FL-3000N is a very simple system and easy to be fitted in many kinds of old ships, so it is not a problem to intall it on type 053H2. The only different is radar used by type 056 can support FL-3000N but 053H2's is too old, and replacing this kind of core electronics may not cheap.



great explanation!

our govt is saying that Bangladesh Navy will receive the Type 035G subs in 2015...... do you have any info on which subs are likely to be those..... or which sub units are currently being taken out of service from PLAN?


----------



## aliaselin

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> great explanation!
> 
> our govt is saying that Bangladesh Navy will receive the Type 035G subs in 2015...... do you have any info on which subs are likely to be those..... or which sub units are currently being taken out of service from PLAN?



Accidentally I have some private relationship with a soldier serviced on one of the sub, but I don't want to talk much about it in case he may get involved in any problem. I will give more information at the right time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Penguin

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> never said they will..... Kora's are ASuW corvettes and Kamorta's are ASW corvettes..... anything wrong in this statement?


You were referring to Indian Navy corvettes being floating arsenals, with Kora-class carrying 16 missiles and in the same line Kamorta-class corvettes being 3,000t, at least suggesting it carries a heavy weapons load (which they do not, as far as AShM are concerned ...)




Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> the 100mm gun is on the Type 053H2 frigates..... plz read the earlier posts in this thread.....


Beg pardon, overlooked the reference in your post to 053H2


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

aliaselin said:


> Accidentally I have some private relationship with a soldier serviced on one of the sub, but I don't want to talk much about it in case he may get involved in any problem. I will give more information at the right time.


no problemo! 




Penguin said:


> You were referring to Indian Navy corvettes being floating arsenals, with Kora-class carry ing16 missiles and in the same line Kamorta-class corvettes being 3,000t, at least suggesting it carries a heavy weapons load (which they do no, as far as AShM are concerned ...)


no issues.... be cool....


----------



## Nishan_101

aliaselin said:


> Now it is for sure BD ordered type 056 will install FL-3000N, but don't know if towed sonar will be stalled as type 056A



Better to have good numbers of Multi mission 1000 tons FAC and 3000 tons class Frigate like F-22P.


----------



## Penguin

Nishan_101 said:


> Better to have good numbers of Multi mission 1000 tons FAC and 3000 tons class Frigate like F-22P.


OH, I donnu, I kind of like corvettes e.g. Italian Minerva and Folgosi classes, German Braunschweig class, Argentinian Meko 160. They offer numbers and flexibility in larger navies, whilst a good core platform in smaller navies.


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Penguin said:


> OH, I donnu, I kind of like corvettes e.g. Italian Minerva and Folgosi classes, German Braunschweig class, Argentinian Meko 160. They offer numbers and flexibility in larger navies, whilst a good core platform in smaller navies.


those are all good ships...... but, I'm not sure whether there's a common solution to all navy's problems.... while multirole ships are more popular because of their ability to incorporate a lotta things without being a specialist, its still the specific role of the ship within a specific navy and a specific threat environ that determines what should be picked up by a specific fleet....

in BN's case, all things get stuck at the budget front.... thats one of the prime reasons our navy's ships are 28 years old on an average.... we're still at the force building stage..... there would be a time when we can start modernizing the fleet.... lets at first take the force level to a place where we can start to feel more confident about fulfilling the primary roles..... by that time, our economy will pump in enough to enable us to replace the older ships..... right now, our asset is our professional navy..... its much more difficult to create a professional force than acquiring newer, more capable ships.....


----------



## Invincible_at_Sea

Navy to widen bay watch with drones

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan_101

Invincible_at_Sea said:


> Navy to widen bay watch with drones


Better to get a good deal from Pakistan with support as well. As they need to cover up all of their borders as well as CAP mission with UAVs and AEW&Cs.


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

just a few day ago we were discussing whether FL-3000N missile units are going to be installed on Type 056 corvettes BN is getting from China.... I overlooked this news item published on 23 February 2014, which gave absolute proof of the SAM's existence on board the ships....

"Dhaka has finalised a deal with Beijing to purchase military hardware worth Tk 93 crore for two new generation guided-missile corvettes for the Bangladesh Navy, officials said.
Officials said the ships have been under construction by China Shipbuilding and Offshore International Company since January 2013 as part of the BN’s move to strengthen its age-old fleet.
*The fund will be needed to add FL-3000 Sam Sticks air defence system that can launch missiles at intervals of three seconds, base facilities and target drone and firing test facility to the corvettes.*
CPMIEC, a Chinese company, will supply the materials for the warships which are smaller than a frigate. 
The navy is scheduled to clear the payment in two phases – the first instalment of Tk 73 crore in next fiscal year and the rest in 20015-16, said a defence ministry official.
The ships are expected to arrive in the country next year."
Tk 93cr Chinese corvettes deal finalised

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> just a few day ago we were discussing whether FL-3000N missile units are going to be installed on Type 056 corvettes BN is getting from China.... I overlooked this news item published on 23 February 2014, which gave absolute proof of the SAM's existence on board the ships....
> 
> "Dhaka has finalised a deal with Beijing to purchase military hardware worth Tk 93 crore for two new generation guided-missile corvettes for the Bangladesh Navy, officials said.
> Officials said the ships have been under construction by China Shipbuilding and Offshore International Company since January 2013 as part of the BN’s move to strengthen its age-old fleet.
> *The fund will be needed to add FL-3000 Sam Sticks air defence system that can launch missiles at intervals of three seconds, base facilities and target drone and firing test facility to the corvettes.*
> CPMIEC, a Chinese company, will supply the materials for the warships which are smaller than a frigate.
> The navy is scheduled to clear the payment in two phases – the first instalment of Tk 73 crore in next fiscal year and the rest in 20015-16, said a defence ministry official.
> The ships are expected to arrive in the country next year."
> Tk 93cr Chinese corvettes deal finalised


it means about $6million cost for the SAM for each corvette, good. What about total cost ?


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

BDforever said:


> it means about $6million cost for the SAM for each corvette, good. What about total cost ?


well, not sure this is the total cost.... because it supposedly includes other items as well....

oh, on another note, Khulna Shipyard called for tender for design of two LPCs for BN..... the tender is probably going to end March 2014.... so, its a possibility that Bangladesh may start building two more of the Durjoy-class LPCs by the end of this year.... lets see....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aliaselin

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> well, not sure this is the total cost.... because it supposedly includes other items as well....
> 
> oh, on another note, Khulna Shipyard called for tender for design of two LPCs for BN..... the tender is probably going to end March 2014.... so, its a possibility that Bangladesh may start building two more of the Durjoy-class LPCs by the end of this year.... lets see....


Somthing looks strange to me. Is FL3000N included in the ship-building funds? Why need extra money to buy it?


----------



## BDforever

aliaselin said:


> Somthing looks strange to me. Is FL3000N included in the ship-building funds? Why need extra money to buy it?


BD version will be 10 meter extra long, probably extra SAM


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

aliaselin said:


> Somthing looks strange to me. Is FL3000N included in the ship-building funds? Why need extra money to buy it?


I have seen the same thing for BNS Bangabandhu, the modified-Ulsan-class frigate we got from ROK..... there too, we had to separately give fund for every single weapon and electronics outfit.... SIPRI reported those purchases separately..... may be thats because of the customized requirements.... the original ship design didn't have those.... 

these are the separate purchase reports for the fittings on BNS Bangabandhu:
Germany: 
1 ASO-90 ASW sonar (1998) 2001 1 For 1 DW-2000H Type (Bangabandhu Class) frigate from South Korea
Italy: 
10 Otomat-2 Anti-ship missile (1998) 2002 (10) For DW-2000H (Bangabandhu) frigate
1 Super Rapid 76mm Naval gun (1998) 2001 1 For 1 DW-2000H (Bangabandhu) frigate from South Korea
2 Compact 40L70 Naval gun (1998) 2001 2 For 1 DW-2000H (Bangabandhu) frigate from South Korea
Netherlands: 
1 DA-08 Air search radar (1998) 2001 1 For 1 DW-2000H (Bangabandhu) frigate from South Korea
1 MIRADOR EO search/fire control (1998) 2001 1 For 1 DW-2000H Type (Bangabandhu Class) frigate from South Korea
1 Variant Air/sea search radar (1998) 2001 1 For 1 DW-2000H Type (Bangabandhu Class) frigate from South Korea
1 LIROD Fire control radar (1999) 2001 1 For 1 DW-2000H (Bangabandhu) frigate from South Korea; LIROD-2 version
South Korea:
1 DW-2000H Frigate1998 2001 1 $100 m deal; Bangladeshi designation Bangabandhu
China:
20 R-440 Crotale SAM (2005) 2007 (20) FM-90 version; for DW-2000 (Bangabandhu) frigate
France:
4 PA6 Diesel engine (1998) 2001 4 For 1 DW-200H (Bangabandhu) frigate from South Korea

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Penguin

> Trade Registers are written outputs that contain information on deals between specific arms suppliers and recipients over a specific time period that are included in the SIPRI Arms Transfers Database. A deal is only included in a Trade Register if reliable information has been verified that an order has been placed or deliveries have begun.
> 
> You can also choose whether to include all deals or only those involving certain types of weapon system, and whether the Trade Register is laid out according to supplier(s) or recipient(s).
> 
> In a Trade Register, deals are divided between, on the one hand, those that involve the physical transfer of military equipment and, on the other, those that involve the transfer of technology or provision of a licence, allowing the goods to be produced or assembled by the recipient.
> ...
> SIPRI statistical data on arms transfers relates to actual deliveries of major conventional *weapons*. To permit comparison between the data on such deliveries of different weapons and to identify general trends, SIPRI has developed a unique system to measure the volume of international transfers of major conventional weapons using a common unit, the trend-indicator value (TIV).
> ...
> SIPRI TIV figures do not represent sales prices for arms transfers.
> 
> *Examples of SIPRI TIV*
> 
> To better illustrate how the SIPRI TIV is constructed/calculated, four types of transfer are outlined below using actual SIPRI TIV: transfer of a newly produced complete weapons system; a transfer of surplus weapons; a transfer of significant components for a major conventional weapons system; and a licensed production arrangement. All of the examples given are for items delivered or ordered from Germany in 2009.
> 
> 
> _The transfer of newly produced complete weapons systems_: In 2009, Germany delivered 6 Eurofighter combat aircraft to Austria. One Eurofighter is valued at 55 million SIPRI TIV. Therefore the delivery is valued at 330 million SIPRI TIV.
> 
> _Transfer of surplus weapons_: In 2009, Germany delivered 43 surplus Leopard-2A4 tanks to Chile. One Leopard-2A4 tank is valued at 4 million SIPRI TIV and a used version is valued at 1.6 million SIPRI TIV (40 per cent of the value of a new version). Therefore, the delivery is valued at 68.8 million SIPRI TIV.
> 
> _Transfer of significant components for major conventional weapons systems_: In 2009, Germany delivered 8 MTU-8000 diesel engines for frigates to Singapore. One MTU-8000 diesel engine is valued at 4 million SIPRI TIV. Therefore the delivery is valued at 32 million SIPRI TIV.
> 
> _Licensed production arrangement_: In 2009 the Republic of Korea was granted a license to produce one Type-209PN submarine. One Type-209PN submarine is valued at 275 million SIPRI TIV. Therefore the delivery is valued at 275 million SIPRI TIV.


SIPRI Arms Transfers Database - Sources and methods — www.sipri.org

Warships are delivered and costed as are the major systems on them, but that is how SIPRI counts, not how the deal is put together or actually priced.

Example 
Pakistan China (6) AS-565SA Panther ASW helicopter 2005 2009 - 2010 (6) Z-9EC version
Pakistan China (70) C-802/CSS-N-8 Anti-ship missile 2005 2009 - 2011 (50) For Jiangwei (F-22P) frigates
Pakistan China (100) R-440 Crotale SAM 2005 2009 - 2012 (80) For Jiangwei (F-22P) frigates; HQ-7 (FM-80) version
Pakistan China 4 F-22 Frigate 2005 2009 - 2010 3 Yes $500-750 m deal; F-22P version; incl 1 produced in Pakistan; Pakistani designation Zulfiquar, delivery 2009-2013

All these together make the 750 million dollar deal Pakistan made with China for frigates. THe heli's, AShM and FM80 were neither ordered nor paid seperately. Its a whole ship deal, including weapon systems, ordnance, technology transfer, etc.


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Penguin said:


> SIPRI Arms Transfers Database - Sources and methods — www.sipri.org
> 
> Warships are delivered and costed as are the major systems on them, but that is how SIPRI counts, not how the deal is put together or actually priced.
> 
> Example
> Pakistan China (6) AS-565SA Panther ASW helicopter 2005 2009 - 2010 (6) Z-9EC version
> Pakistan China (70) C-802/CSS-N-8 Anti-ship missile 2005 2009 - 2011 (50) For Jiangwei (F-22P) frigates
> Pakistan China (100) R-440 Crotale SAM 2005 2009 - 2012 (80) For Jiangwei (F-22P) frigates; HQ-7 (FM-80) version
> Pakistan China 4 F-22 Frigate 2005 2009 - 2010 3 Yes $500-750 m deal; F-22P version; incl 1 produced in Pakistan; Pakistani designation Zulfiquar, delivery 2009-2013
> 
> All these together make the 750 million dollar deal Pakistan made with China for frigates. THe heli's, AShM and FM80 were neither ordered nor paid seperately. Its a whole ship deal, including weapon systems, ordnance, technology transfer, etc.



even if you are right about SIPRI, the news that we discussed above was quoted by Bangladesh Navy officials.....

"*The fund will be needed to add FL-3000 Sam Sticks air defence system that can launch missiles at intervals of three seconds, base facilities and target drone and firing test facility to the corvettes."*

oh, and Bangladesh separately ordered Agusta A109 helicopters for the BNS Bangabandhu in February 2010 and it was delivered in June 2011..... take a look at the dates for the ship and its equipment..... the original deal didn't have the helos.....


----------



## Penguin

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> even if you are right about SIPRI, the news that we discussed above was quoted by Bangladesh Navy officials.....
> 
> "*The fund will be needed to add FL-3000 Sam Sticks air defence system that can launch missiles at intervals of three seconds, base facilities and target drone and firing test facility to the corvettes."*
> 
> oh, and Bangladesh separately ordered Agusta A109 helicopters for the BNS Bangabandhu in February 2010 and it was delivered in June 2011..... take a look at the dates for the ship and its equipment..... the original deal didn't have the helos.....


I AM right about SIPRI. PN was just an example. I expect you to be smart enough to apply that example to BN. But if you choose not to believe me, have it your way, that's all right with me.


----------



## BDforever

Penguin said:


> I AM right about SIPRI. PN was just an example. I expect you to be smart enough to apply that example to BN. But if you choose not to believe me, have it your way, that's all right with me.


@Ideas_R_Bulletproof chill you two


----------



## DarkPrince

BD army officers living a classy life in their DOHS areas.

these days they are more of govt employers rather than actual warriors

having too much faith in this army is not a good idea


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Penguin said:


> *I expect you to be smart enough to apply that example to BN.*


well, I didn't want the argument to go *that far*..... but you didn't explain why we received our helos for the frigate after so many years and after another separate deal....
@*BDforever *really sorry man... can't take _that_ for an answer!


----------



## Penguin

BDforever said:


> @Ideas_R_Bulletproof chill you two


I'm very chill. Just wanted to clarify SIPRI's method. Anyway, .goes to show yjay no good deed goes unpunished. Have fun.


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

has anyone noticed that in the late '80s USCGS Mellon (WHEC-717), a Hamilton-class cutter was fitted with a hull-mounted sonar (AN/SQS-26) and Mk 46 ASW torpedoes, along with Harpoon missiles?.... this was the only ship in the USCG that had ASW and ASuW capability.... but those were removed later due to 'fiscal constraints'..... but the most interesting fact is that* the Hamilton-class can be fitted with a hull-mounted sonar*..... we were discussing a few days back that the BNS Somudra Joy had no ASW capability.... well, this is encouraging.... but how feasible it would be to fit this 40+ year old ship with new stuff is another matter altogether.... 

and on another point, can anyone give any specific lead regarding procurement of Z-9 helos?..... even the PLAN is reportedly thinking of assigning Russian-made Ka-28 helos on Type 056 corvettes..... they are thinking of this because of the inability of the Z-9 to carry a sonar and ASW weapons at the same time.... for that to happen, two Z-9 helos need to operate together; one carrying a dipping sonar, and another carrying ASW weapons....


----------



## HRK

Bangladesh Navy builds UAVs, drones for surveillance, targeting trials - IHS Jane's 360

*The Bangladesh Navy (BN) has begun production of indigenously manufactured unmanned air systems (UASs) to be used for targeting practice and maritime surveillance*, BN Chief of Naval Staff Vice Admiral M Farid Habib told Bangladeshi newspaper _The Daily Star_ on 8 March.

"We will build many drones. We have just started building the vehicles," said Adm Habib following a 16-day annual exercise in the Bay of Bengal. "There are cameras in the drones to send photographs so that we can monitor fishing trawlers or any unauthorised ships in our jurisdiction," he added.

*Surveillance at sea has been a priority for Bangladesh since it won a longstanding maritime boundary dispute with Myanmar in March 2012.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Penguin

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> has anyone noticed that in the late '80s USCGS Mellon (WHEC-717), a Hamilton-class cutter was fitted with a hull-mounted sonar (AN/SQS-26) and Mk 46 ASW torpedoes, along with Harpoon missiles?.... this was the only ship in the USCG that had ASW and ASuW capability.... but those were removed later due to 'fiscal constraints'..... but the most interesting fact is that* the Hamilton-class can be fitted with a hull-mounted sonar*..... we were discussing a few days back that the BNS Somudra Joy had no ASW capability.... well, this is encouraging.... but how feasible it would be to fit this 40+ year old ship with new stuff is another matter altogether....



It has been mentioned in this thread multiple times, accompanied by photographing evidence of said weapons fit. See this model, just beneath the red band.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

Originally fitted with AN/SQS-36, which was replaced by AN/SQS-38 per 1967-1980 FRAM (= a hullmounted version of SQS-35 designed specifically for WHECs). In 1992 it was ordered that all ASW weapons and sensors as well as Harpoon be removed.
The Naval Institute Guide to the Ships and Aircraft of the U.S. Fleet - Norman Polmar - Google Boeken

AN/SQS-38




http://www.kpinet.com/Vodafone/word_library_detail.cfm?id=8481558&word=AN/SQS-36

The Naval Institute Guide to the Ships and Aircraft of the U.S. Fleet - Norman Polmar - Google Boeken


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Penguin said:


> It has been mentioned in this thread multiple times, accompanied by photographing evidence of said weapons fit. See this model, just beneath the red band.


thank you for the reminder.... I missed the posts.... 
I only joined recently and didn't know that I had to go through all of the previous posts before I could post.....

this is the exact reason why I dropped out of PDF in 2005-2006..... you have to make PDF more inviting to newcomers.... not to make them think that they are inferior to everyone else here.... I just thought I could share some knowledge I've gathered over the last 23 years or so.... my mistake..... my humble apologies.....


----------



## Penguin

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> thank you for the reminder.... I missed the posts....
> I only joined recently and didn't know that I had to go through all of the previous posts before I could post.....
> 
> this is the exact reason why I dropped out of PDF in 2005-2006..... you have to make PDF more inviting to newcomers.... not to make them think that they are inferior to everyone else here.... I just thought I could share some knowledge I've gathered over the last 23 years or so.... my mistake..... my humble apologies.....



No problem, it is I that should be apologizing.


----------



## BDforever

Inside Bridge of modified and refitted Type 053H2 (Jianghu- III) Class Guided Missile Frigate of Bangladesh Navy....
PM Sheikh Hasina visited this ship when it was commissioned...
Bangladesh brought 2 ship of this same class in this year 2014.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

looks very new though the overhead all the wiring are open . i think those wiring could be covered .


----------



## Penguin

monitor said:


> looks very new though the overhead all the wiring are open . i think those wiring could be covered .


You qualifications in this respect?

HMS Westminster (Type 23)

















Halifax CPF





Sarcouf (Lafayette class)


----------



## monitor

Penguin said:


> You qualifications in this respect?
> 
> HMS Westminster (Type 23)
> can't they covered them ? may be they too keep it open for repair if necessary but yet why not cover it ?


----------



## Nike

Penguin said:


> OH, I donnu, I kind of like corvettes e.g. Italian Minerva and Folgosi classes, German Braunschweig class, Argentinian Meko 160. They offer numbers and flexibility in larger navies, whilst a good core platform in smaller navies.



As long as those corvette is equipped with organic hangar and spacious helo deck for ASW operation is good for me


----------



## Penguin

madokafc said:


> As long as those corvette is equipped with organic hangar and spacious helo deck for ASW operation is good for me


Minerva: no deck or hangar (design could have, with modifications i.e. sacrificing Aspice launcher)
Folgosi: both deck and (telescopic) hangar (but no SAM)
Braunschweig: deck, but no hangar ( hangars for two drones : Unmanned Aerial Vehicles - UAV's).
Meko 160: deck, and (telescopic) hangar.


----------



## Nike

Penguin said:


> Minerva: no deck or hangar (design could have, with modifications i.e. sacrificing Aspice launcher)
> Folgosi: both deck and (telescopic) hangar (but no SAM)
> Braunschweig: deck, but no hangar ( hangars for two drones : Unmanned Aerial Vehicles - UAV's).
> Meko 160: deck, and (telescopic) hangar.




I much prefer an option to facilitate an ASW helo than carries more SAM or cannon turret, in several countries their Naval forces are more keen to bring a naval helicopter in their ships because a naval helicopter is very useful to expand their horizon and can be used into much more mission such as Combat SAR, humanitarian mission, ASW operations, patrol mission and so on. Folgosi class is not that bad


----------



## Penguin

madokafc said:


> I much prefer an option to facilitate an ASW helo than carries more SAM or cannon turret, in several countries their Naval forces are more keen to bring a naval helicopter in their ships because a naval helicopter is very useful to expand their horizon and can be used into much more mission such as Combat SAR, humanitarian mission, ASW operations, patrol mission and so on. Folgosi class is not that bad


MORE sam? No, A sam.
But I agree, minor units like this benefit more (in terms of effectiveness) from a heli than from a SAM.


----------



## Nishan_101

BN should acquire the same equipment as PN acquiring or building...


----------



## damiendehorn

Nishan_101 said:


> BN should acquire the same equipment as PN acquiring or building...


Why? What has the PN got to do with the BN? Bangladesh just has to build its armed forces according to its own national and strategic requirements.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BDforever



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bamboo Castle

Nishan_101 said:


> BN should acquire the same equipment as PN acquiring or building...


Why? PN acquired things based on their doctrine. They have on one side their all time enemy India and on the other side the gulf countries. What they did to counter two powerful sides. But we only have to think of Myanmar and India. We need our navy as accordance with our requirements.


----------



## Alif

Bamboo Castle said:


> Why? PN acquired things based on their doctrine. They have on one side their all time enemy India *and on the other side the gulf countries.* What they did to counter two powerful sides. But we only have to think of Myanmar and India. We need our navy as accordance with our requirements.



Im no armchair general/strategist, but as far as im aware Pak has no political/military tensions with any Gulf/ME states other then Israel. But maritime security of one's boundary is a whole different case. Our case on the other hand is a totally different scenario, surrounded on both sides that are hostile to our existence, recently India has an increasing lobbying influence on Myanmar, both these countries are trying to encroach in our waters, for that we need sea denial, then only way i see that possible is subs, navies fear what they cannot spot and imho neither India and Myanmar till date has a reliable asw capability. Nonetheless, them men in the concerned HQ do know more regarding these, and off course i dont deny that i could be wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

Alif said:


> I navies fear what they cannot spot and imho* neither India* and Myanmar till date has a* reliable asw capability*.



You are indeed wrong..You have no idea of what you are talking about.


----------



## Nishan_101

Alif said:


> Im no armchair general/strategist, but as far as im aware Pak has no political/military tensions with any Gulf/ME states other then Israel. But maritime security of one's boundary is a whole different case. Our case on the other hand is a totally different scenario, surrounded on both sides that are hostile to our existence, recently India has an increasing lobbying influence on Myanmar, both these countries are trying to encroach in our waters, for that we need sea denial, then only way i see that possible is subs, navies fear what they cannot spot and imho neither India and Myanmar till date has a reliable asw capability. Nonetheless, them men in the concerned HQ do know more regarding these, and off course i dont deny that i could be wrong.


Will BD look to join in with Pak in coming times. I am a bit sure about Sri Lanka and Bhutan. As India always plays with these countries along with BD and Nepal. I am sure if they would join in Pakistan they will have a superb Navy, Air Force and Army... INSHA ALLAH.


----------



## Alif

gslv mk3 said:


> You are indeed wrong..You have no idea of what you are talking about.


 Would you care to elaborate and enlighten me?


----------



## gslv mk3

Alif said:


> Would you care to elaborate and enlighten me?



ASW aircraft like Tu 142,P 8 i,ASW Corvettes


----------



## Alif

gslv mk3 said:


> ASW aircraft like Tu 142,P 8 i,ASW Corvettes


yes Tu 142, very good platform, proved itself in the past, so did Orion P8 and its variants but with only 4 P8i currently in service you cant get anything significant out of it, ASW corvettes only 3 mordern Karmota in service, rest aging platforms with some of them getting recent additions but an 70's ambassador is still old no matter hod much upgrades u get it. 
Now here are a few links for u to reconsider: 

1.This shows the number of battle worthy subs at India's disposal(quoting this because, according to many best way to fight a sub is with a sub).

2. This goes on to show the unprofessionalism prevailing withing the IN and a series of unfortunate events out of negligence, if India has the 4th largest navy in the world, the level of unprofessionalism will undoubtedly make them the most unprofessional navy in the world. 

3: A US navy servicemen had the following views after completing a training exercise with IN, in times of war it wont get the IN far if they are colliding with each other. 

4. This shows the significance of subs in modern age regardless if the opposition has ASW capabilities. A South African lone sub sank a whole NATO fleet in an mock wartime training exercise, leaving the NATO commanders red faced. 

On a concluding note, remember when a DPRK mini-sub sunk a ROKN corvette? ROKN has one of the best navies with experience, hardware/software, nonetheless one of the obsolete diesel mini subs did sunk a corvette. 
Apologies, for i couldn't post the reflecting links in this post due to the number of days i've logged as a member and due to the minimum post requirements.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alif

Nishan_101 said:


> Will BD look to join in with Pak in coming times. I am a bit sure about Sri Lanka and Bhutan. As India always plays with these countries along with BD and Nepal. I am sure if they would join in Pakistan they will have a superb Navy, Air Force and Army... INSHA ALLAH.


Brother, about the joining part. If your implying to conditions pre 71, im sure that isnt possible, not even on our darkest days, we are content with what we have and are looking forward to what we are about to become. But if ur talking about the potential to grow past our history and work together in all aspect whether it be economical/defence or any other area, then yes, we would love to. In recent times, we have even hosted private delegates from Karachi and Islamabad in Dhaka, we would send the office bus to pick them from the lobby at 8 and find them waiting there for 15mins. Technicians are also good in terms of heavy machinery. All in all the event went without any glitches and we parted ways with good terms. Very disciplined people, the bunch i had met. In Sha Allah more are to follow in the coming days and years, one step at a time. Rome wasn't built overnight.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gslv mk3

Alif said:


> yes Tu 142, very good platform, proved itself in the past, so did Orion P8 and its variants but with only 4 P8i currently in service *you cant get anything significant out of it*, ASW corvettes only 3 mordern Karmota in service,



I don't understand the logic behind the bolded part-P 8I is a very sophisticated anti-submarine warfare (ASW) aircraft.And a total of 4 Kamortas would be there in addition to 8 6 Talwar class Frigates




> 1.This shows the number of battle worthy subs at India's disposal(quoting this because, according to many best way to fight a sub is with a sub).



We have to consider 9 upgraded Kilo class submarines & SSN Chakra.And number of subs are only going to increase,and AIP Scorpenes have to be considered in post 2016 scenario



> 2. This goes on to show the unprofessionalism prevailing withing the IN and a series of unfortunate events out of negligence, if India has the 4th largest navy in the world, the level of unprofessionalism will undoubtedly make them the most unprofessional navy in the world.



Much of them are blown up to gigantic dimensions by sensationalist media.



> 3: A US navy servicemen had the following views after completing a training exercise with IN, in times of war it wont get the IN far if they are colliding with each other.



I didn't get the link.


----------



## Alif

gslv mk3 said:


> *I don't understand the logic behind the bolded part-P 8I is a very sophisticated anti-submarine warfare (ASW) aircraft.And a total of 4 Kamortas would be there in addition to 8 6 Talwar class Frigates*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *We have to consider 9 upgraded Kilo class submarines & SSN Chakra.And number of subs are only going to increase,and AIP Scorpenes have to be considered in post 2016 scenario*
> 
> 
> 
> Much of them are blown up to gigantic dimensions by sensationalist media.
> 
> 
> 
> *I didn't get the link.*




4 p8i's with each having 2200km of range at the moment, no doubt about having the sophisticated nature of the hardware but but if a fleet of them isnt added soon, during wartime they'd have to be deployed 24/7 along with the existing maritime patrol ACs and India has a huge maritime area to protect and crucial sea lines to maintain during wartime. And in case of any conflict between BD(which I dont predict much) India has to protect its maritime boundaries on more then one front. The additions are going to be a massive force multiplier in the future, though im uncertain about their induction date cause of unavoidable delays and bureaucratic tangles(not only in case of IND) for now IN is vulnerable. kilos are very good class of subs but till then IN is vulnerable. And about the link i did mention an apology note about not being able to post links due to the minimum posts requirements and number of days logged in as a member... u can search the web though. im sure u'll find it, on the archive of the Sunday Guardian titled "Indian navy ship nearly collided with US navy tanker"
And my initial post was based on the long run, since with inducting more subs, cause they are not only a multiplier but also a big danger to warships and sea lines and since India is also on on the process of inducting hunter subs we should not let them have the edge on this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

Alif said:


> 4 p8i's with each having 2200km of range at the moment, no doubt about having the sophisticated nature of the hardware but but if a fleet of them isnt added soon, during wartime they'd have to be deployed 24/7 along with the existing maritime patrol ACs and India has a huge maritime area to protect and crucial sea lines to maintain during wartime. And in case of any conflict between BD(which I dont predict much) India has to protect its maritime boundaries on more then one front.
> 
> 
> 
> I think a war with BD would not be much of problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The additions are going to be a massive force multiplier in the future, though im uncertain about their induction date cause of unavoidable delays and bureaucratic tangles(not only in case of IND) for now IN is vulnerable. kilos are very good class of subs but till then IN is vulnerable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9 Kilos are in service,and its AIP Scorpenes that would be inducted from 2016
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Alif

Well then, good for u guys, keep telling yourselves that. But if it has to be war with BD, then we have very less to lose compared to u. Even the mightiest have tested and failed, men who have nothing to lose. Where as if we can even make a giant like IND bleed people will cease to believe in you. Same thing happened in Afghan-Soviet, Vietnam-US, China & DPRK- US & ROK, take a note from history. This is just the heat of the battle, then there is always the sympathizers, supporters, assistance, international politics, proxy wars, prolonging of an outcome, sanctions of initiating the conflict. Our economy will be absolutely devastated but u wont able to get out that easily of the quicksand either, atleast we'll do our best to make sure of it. cheers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

Alif said:


> Well then, good for u guys, keep telling yourselves that. But if it has to be war with BD, then we have very less to lose compared to u. Even the mightiest have tested and failed, men who have nothing to lose. Where as if we can even make a giant like IND bleed people will cease to believe in you. Same thing happened in Afghan-Soviet, Vietnam-US, China & DPRK- US & ROK, take a note from history. This is just the heat of the battle, then there is always the sympathizers, supporters, assistance, international politics, proxy wars, prolonging of an outcome, sanctions of initiating the conflict. Our economy will be absolutely devastated but u wont able to get out that easily of the quicksand either, atleast we'll do our best to make sure of it. cheers



Ok,keep telling yourselves that.


----------



## Nike

Alif said:


> Im no armchair general/strategist, but as far as im aware Pak has no political/military tensions with any Gulf/ME states other then Israel. But maritime security of one's boundary is a whole different case. Our case on the other hand is a totally different scenario, surrounded on both sides that are hostile to our existence, recently India has an increasing lobbying influence on Myanmar, both these countries are trying to encroach in our waters, for that we need sea denial, *then only way i see that possible is subs, navies fear what they cannot spot and imho neither India and Myanmar till date has a reliable asw capability.* Nonetheless, them men in the concerned HQ do know more regarding these, and off course i dont deny that i could be wrong.



For the bolded parts, 

Even you calling India doesn't have reliable ASW capabilities, at least they are more better than your country Navy in ASW area. Tell me, India has more than four or five decades operating Submarine in their Navy, they has inducted more dedicated ASW frigate and corvette in their Navy than all your surface combatant ships summed together in BN history, they has more ASW helicopter than all of your Helicopter in Bangladeshi armed forces inventory, they have more times drilling in ASW tactical and doctrinal with all their inventory and although for all of that efforts alone it still will be insufficient enough to tackle what they seemed to see as their primacy threat the PN Submarine fleet and the Chinese ones, but it will be more than enough to handle Bangladeshi Navy, in which your Navy just only will get their first subs maybe couple years from the time i typing this comment. I will tell you, buying a submarine is one thing, operating them is another whole story, experience is very matter to increase their effectiveness. Sorry to say your Navy is still a newbie in this matter. Or i will say it harshly for you, your country is still nothing right now in undersea warfare.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

madokafc said:


> For the bolded parts,
> 
> Even you calling India doesn't have reliable ASW capabilities, at least they are more better than your country Navy in ASW area. Tell me, India has more than four or five decades operating Submarine in their Navy, they has inducted more dedicated ASW frigate and corvette in their Navy than all your surface combatant ships summed together in BN history, they has more ASW helicopter than all of your Helicopter in Bangladeshi armed forces inventory, they have more times drilling in ASW tactical and doctrinal with all their inventory and although for all of that efforts alone it still will be insufficient enough to tackle what they seemed to see as their primacy threat the PN Submarine fleet and the Chinese ones, but it will be more than enough to handle Bangladeshi Navy, in which your Navy just only will get their first subs maybe couple years from the time i typing this comment. I will tell you, buying a submarine is one thing, operating them is another whole story, experience is very matter to increase their effectiveness. Sorry to say your Navy is still a newbie in this matter. Or i will say it harshly for you, your country is still nothing right now in undersea warfare.


I agree, we need to be logical and military point of view rather than sentimental


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

madokafc said:


> For the bolded parts,
> 
> Even you calling India doesn't have reliable ASW capabilities, at least they are more better than your country Navy in ASW area. Tell me, India has more than four or five decades operating Submarine in their Navy, they has inducted more dedicated ASW frigate and corvette in their Navy than all your surface combatant ships summed together in BN history, they has more ASW helicopter than all of your Helicopter in Bangladeshi armed forces inventory, they have more times drilling in ASW tactical and doctrinal with all their inventory and although for all of that efforts alone it still will be insufficient enough to tackle what they seemed to see as their primacy threat the PN Submarine fleet and the Chinese ones, but it will be more than enough to handle Bangladeshi Navy, in which your Navy just only will get their first subs maybe couple years from the time i typing this comment. I will tell you, buying a submarine is one thing, operating them is another whole story, experience is very matter to increase their effectiveness. Sorry to say your Navy is still a newbie in this matter. Or i will say it harshly for you, your country is still nothing right now in undersea warfare.



We are the oldest Sub operators in the region n the only one to score ...after the WWII.


----------



## Nike

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> We are the oldest Sub operators in the region n the only one to score ...after the WWII.



England too they had scored against flagship of Argentinian Navy in Falkland war

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flamer84

madokafc said:


> England too they had scored against flagship of Argentinian Navy in Falkland war




The Argentine Navy was slightly better than Black Beard in the 18th century...plus the french double crossing them on the exocet thinghy....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

BDforever said:


> I agree, we need to be logical and military point of view rather than sentimental



Knowing your weakness will getting you more stronger if you addresses your weaknesses properly

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

madokafc said:


> Knowing your weakness will getting you more stronger if you addresses your weaknesses properly


ok. thats it.. Bangladesh will invade Indonesia and take over it under my command


----------



## flamer84

madokafc said:


> Knowing your weakness will getting you more stronger if you addresses your weaknesses properly




deep....


----------



## Nike

BDforever said:


> ok. thats it.. Bangladesh will invade Indonesia and take over it under my command



Just try it, we will gladly accept your Naval fleet with our humble Navy


----------



## BDforever

madokafc said:


> Just try it, we will gladly accept your Naval fleet with our humble Navy


i will take out Indonesian Navy with my one hand


----------



## flamer84

If Burmese decide to come ashore Bangla is a goner.Never understood why you guys left the protective umbrella of Pakistan.


Just saying...don't cast stones now...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

flamer84 said:


> If Burmese decide to come ashore Bangla is a goner.Never understood why you guys left the protective umbrella of Pakistan.
> 
> 
> Just saying...don't cast stones now...


 joker of the year

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## flamer84

BDforever said:


> joker of the year




I wish to thank my fans on Pluto and all the PDF-ians for giving me the opportunity at this award.


My life will never be the same again.

P.S..Don't listen to them Pluto...you'll always be a planet in our hearts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

madokafc said:


> For the bolded parts,
> 
> Even you calling India doesn't have reliable ASW capabilities, at least they are more better than your country Navy in ASW area. Tell me, India has more than four or five decades operating Submarine in their Navy, they has inducted more dedicated ASW frigate and corvette in their Navy than all your surface combatant ships summed together in BN history, they has more ASW helicopter than all of your Helicopter in Bangladeshi armed forces inventory, they have more times drilling in ASW tactical and doctrinal with all their inventory and although for all of that efforts alone it still will be insufficient enough to tackle what they seemed to see as their primacy threat the PN Submarine fleet and the Chinese ones, but it will be more than enough to handle Bangladeshi Navy, in which your Navy just only will get their first subs maybe couple years from the time i typing this comment. I will tell you, buying a submarine is one thing, operating them is another whole story, experience is very matter to increase their effectiveness. Sorry to say your Navy is still a newbie in this matter. Or i will say it harshly for you, your country is still nothing right now in undersea warfare.



I think its not about boasting.... its about some strategic realities are aren't totally related to latest military hardware.... e.g. length of sea route, depth of sea, architecture of coastline, neighbouring countries (number of possible fronts to confront), etc..... one may have the biggest navy, but they may also have to protect the longest coastline.... one may have the most sophisticated weapons, but they may be faced with the dilemma of keeping an eye on several fronts, which would divide their forces.... 

who's winning or who's losing was never under any scrutiny.... what matter is the price to pay for a win.... if winning was the only course to follow, then everyone would've built only weapons..... finding a submarine is like finding a needle in a haystack.... whatever submarine it is.... and the most effective target for a submarine is not heavily-guarded enemy ships.... enemy SLOC, which is much more vulnerable.... thats where the price of winning would hurt the most....


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

madokafc said:


> Just try it, we will gladly accept your Naval fleet with our humble Navy



Okay the first kill after WWII.


----------



## jarves

Alif said:


> And in case of any conflict between BD(which I dont predict much) India has to protect its maritime boundaries on more then one front. The additions are going to be a massive force multiplier in the future,


And we can easily do that.I dont understand what point you are trying to make here??


Alif said:


> though im uncertain about their induction date cause of unavoidable delays and bureaucratic tangles(not only in case of IND) for now IN is vulnerable.kilos are very good class of subs but till then IN is vulnerable.


IN is vulnerable?? Vulnerable against whom??Nobody can challenge IN in Indian ocean other than America and China.And China only because we have less submarines due to Bauddom and beauracracy.Nobody will be able to challenge IN in future after we acquire some more subs that we are building like Scorpenes and Nuclear submarines or future subs that we will acquire


Alif said:


> And about the link i did mention an apology note about not being able to post links due to the minimum posts requirements and number of days logged in as a member... u can search the web though. im sure u'll find it, on the archive of the Sunday Guardian titled "Indian navy ship nearly collided with US navy tanker".


And what point you are trying to make here?? Dou you want me to show the list of Chinese,Russian and American naval accidents?? We are having so many accidents because we are inducting ships at a very fast pace,the accidents will be reduced when our new bases will be ready.


Alif said:


> And my initial post was based on the long run, since with inducting more subs, cause they are not only a multiplier but also a big danger to warships and sea lines and since India is also on on the process of inducting hunter subs we should not let them have the edge on this.


What you are talking about?? what do you mean by we should let India have an edge?? We already have a very big edge over BD and in no way you can fill that gap beacause of the fact that we have a very gig economy.We can alwasy outspend you.Our coast guard is more than enough for your surface vessels.


----------



## BDforever

jarves said:


> Our coast guard is more than enough for your surface vessels.


now you are sounding ignorant like him LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jarves

BDforever said:


> now you are sounding ignorant like him LOL


He called IN unproffessional and insulted IN.He should be thankful that i didnt insulted BD anywhere in my post.
Btw Add one one Destroyer and what i said will be true.


----------



## BDforever

jarves said:


> Btw Add one one Destroyer and what i said will be true.


what do you mean ?


----------



## jarves

BDforever said:


> what do you mean ?


Coast guard +one destroyer>>Bd navy


----------



## BDforever

jarves said:


> Coast guard +one destroyer>>Bd navy


ahahaha , now you have proven that you are just like him


----------



## jarves

BDforever said:


> ahahaha , now you have proven that you are just like him


Coast guard +One destroyer>Surface vessels of BD navy.Now tell me whats wrong in that??


----------



## BDforever

jarves said:


> Coast guard +One destroyer>Surface vessels of BD navy.Now tell me whats wrong in that??


you tell me what makes you right (if you have military knowledge)


----------



## jarves

BDforever said:


> you tell me what makes you right (if you have military knowledge)


Some of the coast guard ships can easily accomodate VLS that will counter all of your frigates and corvettes.(BD doesnt have any destroyers,has it??).And One destroyer to create havoc and sink anything BD has.Coast guard have there own aerial branch which i think is bigger that BD's naval aerial branch.Now tell me where i am wrong??


----------



## BDforever

jarves said:


> Some of the coast guard ships can easily accomodate VLS that will counter all of your frigates and corvettes.(BD doesnt have any destroyers,has it??).And One destroyer to create havoc and sink anything BD has.Coast guard have there own aerial branch which i think is bigger that BD's naval aerial branch.Now tell me where i am wrong??


by that logic, even our patrol vessel has space for adding missile, and no BD does not have any destroyer, to take out that coast-guard, do not need destroyer, corvette is enough (not even frigate needed LOL) yes one destroyer can destroy anything but not everything LOL and as if BD Navy does not have any anti-air system. first learn military stuff then talk


----------



## jarves

BDforever said:


> by that logic, even our patrol vessel has space for adding missile,


 We have the advantage of numbers.For e.x. we sold one coast guard ship to Sri Lanksa and they converted it into a very deadly system.Which patrol vessel you are talking about?? Some of our coast guard ships are very big and are equivalent to corvettes of other countries.


BDforever said:


> and no BD does not have any destroyer, to take out that coast-guard, do not need destroyer, corvette is enough (not even frigate needed LOL)


Yeah i can understand that but BD has a very small flleet.In no way would your frigates or corvettes would be able to destroy our our Destroyer.Our Destroyers have superior AESA radar which will detect your ships from a very long range and one Brahmos missile and the target is finished.What you said would have been true if two very large navies would have been fighting.


BDforever said:


> as if BD Navy does not have any anti-air system.


What anti-air system do you have?? It is irrelevant anyway.By aerial branch i meant helicopters which will be used for attacking fast attack missile boats.


BDforever said:


> first learn military stuff then talk


Dont get emotional.I never claimed to be an expert.Everyone is here to learn.


----------



## BDforever

jarves said:


> We have the advantage of numbers.For e.x. we sold one coast guard ship to Sri Lanksa and they converted it into a very deadly system.Which patrol vessel you are talking about?? Some of our coast guard ships are very big and are equivalent to corvettes of other countries.


again i said converting is different issue, Padma class patrol vessel has capacity to have missile ( not fitted right now)


> Yeah i can understand that but BD has a very small flleet.In no way would your frigates or corvettes would be able to destroy our our Destroyer.Our Destroyers have superior AESA radar which will detect your ships from a very long range and one Brahmos missile and the target is finished.What you said would have been true if two very large navies would have been fighting.


you said one Destroyer, i am talking about that. One Destroyer can not take out our whole missile fleet.


> What anti-air system do you have?? It is irrelevant anyway.By aerial branch i meant helicopters which will be used for attacking fast attack missile boats.


so you think we only have fast attack missle boat ?LOL


> Dont get emotional.I never claimed to be an expert.Everyone is here to learn.


i am not getting emotional, get over excited sometimes  sorry


----------



## jarves

BDforever said:


> again i said converting is different issue, Padma class patrol vessel has capacity to have missile ( not fitted right now)


I think it is better to talk in numbers.You post the list of frigates,corvettes and patrol vessels(that can carry VLS or missiles) and i will do the same for our Coast guard ships we have.


BDforever said:


> you said one Destroyer, i am talking about that. One Destroyer can not take out our whole missile fleet.


Yeah i meant only one destroyer.Let me make it more clear.You will send your patrol vessels + frigates + corvettes and we will send our ships refitted with missiles and VLS.Now the equation looks pretty balanced.(or it may be higher or lower for BD,it will be clearer when we will post no.).Now if any of your corvettes are more powerful than our coast guard ships then we will send our lone Destroyer to take care of that particular ship.Add to that attack helicopters and assets used of searching.These things will give us a decisive edge


BDforever said:


> so you think we only have fast attack missle boat ?LOL


Read the above part.


----------



## BDforever

jarves said:


> I think it is better to talk in numbers.You post the list of frigates,corvettes and patrol vessels(that can carry VLS or missiles) and i will do the same for our Coast guard ships we have.
> 
> Yeah i meant only one destroyer.Let me make it more clear.You will send your patrol vessels + frigates + corvettes and we will send our ships refitted with missiles and VLS.Now the equation looks pretty balanced.(or it may be higher or lower for BD,it will be clearer when we will post no.).Now if any of your corvettes are more powerful than our coast guard ships then we will send our lone Destroyer to take care of that particular ship.Add to that attack helicopters and assets used of searching.These things will give us a decisive edge
> 
> Read the above part.


brother, better you tell me about BD Navy fleet stuff, i need to know how much you know about BD Navy


----------



## jarves

BDforever said:


> brother, better you tell me about BD Navy fleet stuff, i need to know how much you know about BD Navy


Not much.All i know is BD navy doesnt have destroyers.You have some frigates,corvettes and patrol vessels and missile boats.You are planning to buy some submarines from China which you will get by 2016 or 18??.


----------



## BDforever

jarves said:


> *Not much*.All i know is BD navy doesnt have destroyers.You have some frigates,corvettes and patrol vessels and missile boats.You are planning to buy some submarines from China which you will get by 2016 or 18??.


bold part: thats the problem  
submarine: next year


----------



## jarves

BDforever said:


> bold part: thats the problem
> submarine: next year


Ok,So what now?? Agree to disagree??


----------



## BDforever

jarves said:


> Ok,So what now?? Agree to disagree??


ok here is one info, BD Navy has 110 anti-ship missiles (including navy air fleet) ready to fire in current fleet. Now tell me Is your Coast-Guard can take hit of 110 missile hit at a time ? or your one Destroyer ? LOL


----------



## jarves

BDforever said:


> ok here is one info, BD Navy has 106 anti-ship missiles ready to fire in current fleet. Now tell me Is your Coast-Guard can take hit of 106 missile hit at a time ? or your one Destroyer ? LOL


Bad comparison.Lets agree to disagree.I also want to get outta this thread before more BD's come and stomp me like an insect by bombarding too many posts on me.
Btw just checked wilkipedia,i think you are right our coast guard is not enough for BD navy.I will read about your BD navy more and then we will debate some other day.Till then you have an advantage.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> I think its not about boasting.... *its about some strategic realities are aren't totally related to latest military hardware.... e.g. length of sea route, depth of sea, architecture of coastline, neighbouring countries (number of possible fronts to confront), etc*..... *one may have the biggest navy, but they may also have to protect the longest coastline.... one may have the most sophisticated weapons, but they may be faced with the dilemma of keeping an eye on several fronts, which would divide their forces.... *
> 
> who's winning or who's losing was never under any scrutiny.... what matter is the price to pay for a win.... if winning was the only course to follow, then everyone would've built only weapons..... finding a submarine is like finding a needle in a haystack.... whatever submarine it is.... and the most effective target for a submarine is not heavily-guarded enemy ships.... enemy SLOC, which is much more vulnerable.... thats where the price of winning would hurt the most....



What i say is not about BN must be losing when facing against IN, but what i must made it clear is BN lacking in ASW area, oh no, precisely is *currently* you don't have any means to challenge IN in undersea warfare let alone going to challenge them vis a vis Submarine vs Submarine. I have see your Navy profile, they are quite good Navy for developing countries with small GDP like Bangladesh. Come on, accept your weakness and give critics to your government to addressing and solving their particular weaknesses. Your Navy need taking a lot of time to building their respective forces, buying submarine is one thing, preparing their infrastructure is another thing, and honing your skill and accumulating experiences in undersea warfare is a whole another thing. Your sailor your Navy your fleets is particularly lacks in everything regarding Submarine or undersea warfare and how to tackle those threats. Tell me, if India suddenly going to war against Bangladesh right now, and their Navy challenge your Navy in this moment can you imagine what kind of fate awaiting your Sailor and your Naval fleets? 

For one thing, Naval warfare is quite different with Land warfare, in Naval warfare technological advantage, the number of fleet you have, industrial base output, and in this time you must too taking into account about Air Superiority and Air defense umbrella protection from AAW Destroyer/frigate and fighter squadron, all of those component is mostly will decide the results of any Naval battle. Let alone in C4ISR capability, your armed forces, especially your Navy is severely lacked in any conventional area when compared against India Navy. 

on the red bold,
Just let me guess, you are thinking if India Navy facing against your Naval forces, they must protected all of their shore and keeping eye for all of their sea lane? And they will dividing their forces to watching several fronts they intended to keep and check? And you thinking if your Navy operating several Submarine they will give an headache for India Navy and hurt them most when your sub attacking their Sea Lane? Come on, it must be your wishful thinking to think your Navy can challenge them and hurt them the most. Until you have a capable and experience forces like the Pakistani has right now, your Navy and Air force actually cannot deter any Indian Fleets right now.


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

madokafc said:


> *What i say is not about BN must be losing when facing against IN*, but what i must made it clear is BN lacking in ASW area, oh no, precisely is currently you don't have any means to challenge IN in undersea warfare let alone going to challenge them vis a vis Submarine vs Submarine. I have see your Navy profile, they are quite good Navy for developing countries with small GDP like Bangladesh. Come on, accept your weakness and give critics to your government to addressing and solving their particular weaknesses. Your Navy need taking a lot of time to building their respective forces, buying submarine is one thing, preparing their infrastructure is another thing, and honing your skill and accumulating experiences in undersea warfare is a whole another thing. Your sailor your Navy your fleets is particularly lacks in everything regarding Submarine or undersea warfare and how to tackle those threats. Tell me, *if India suddenly going to war against Bangladesh right now, and their Navy challenge your Navy in this moment can you imagine what kind of fate awaiting your Sailor and your Naval fleets? *
> 
> For one thing, Naval warfare is quite different with Land warfare, in Naval warfare technological advantage, the number of fleet you have, industrial base output, and in this time you must too taking into account about Air Superiority and Air defense umbrella protection from AAW Destroyer/frigate and fighter squadron, all of those component is mostly will decide the results of any Naval battle. Let alone in C4ISR capability, your armed forces, especially your Navy is severely lacked in any conventional area when compared against India Navy.
> 
> on the red bold,
> Just let me guess, you are thinking if India Navy facing against your Naval forces, they must protected all of their shore and keeping eye for all of their sea lane? And they will dividing their forces to watching several fronts they intended to keep and check? And you thinking if your Navy operating several Submarine they will give an headache for India Navy and hurt them most when your sub attacking their Sea Lane? Come on, it must be your wishful thinking to think your Navy can challenge them and hurt them the most. Until you have a capable and experience forces like the Pakistani has right now, your Navy and Air force actually cannot deter any Indian Fleets right now.



oh, come on!.... you're taking the discussion in a different direction once again!..... I said it at the start that its not about winning or losing.... and I've bolded the part where you yourself have said how we are supposed to lose.... my point is not at all about challenging the IN.... our whole approach had always been defensive, mind you.... we sit at the base of the Bay of Bengal, which is like a funnel.... there's no way we can go out into the deep seas to challenge a big navy.... our formulae isn't as simple as you're thinking.... we don't have the economy or budget to build an armed forces to decimate a massive attacking force.... and we don't need to..... its all about calculations of cost..... the price of winning, which I've mentioned already..... that probable price is the deterrent.... don't forget that we have a huge land border and billions dollars of trade with the same country we're talking about..... its not just about going out into the battlefield with powerful latest weaponry.... its about about a national strategy..... remember that battles are fought among navies, while wars are fought among countries....


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

jarves said:


> Bad comparison.Lets agree to disagree.I also want to get outta this thread before more BD's come and stomp me like an insect by bombarding too many posts on me.
> Btw just checked wilkipedia,i think you are right our coast guard is not enough for BD navy.I will read about your BD navy more and then we will debate some other day.Till then you have an advantage.



thanks for understanding this.... Hitler also thought that Berlin Fire Brigade was enough for Switzerland....


----------



## Nike

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> oh, come on!.... you're taking the discussion in a different direction once again!..... I said it at the start that its not about winning or losing.... and I've bolded the part where you yourself have said how we are supposed to lose.... my point is not at all about challenging the IN.... our whole approach had always been defensive, mind you.... we sit at the base of the Bay of Bengal, which is like a funnel.... there's no way we can go out into the deep seas to challenge a big navy.... our formulae isn't as simple as you're thinking.... we don't have the economy or budget to build an armed forces to decimate a massive attacking force.... and we don't need to..... its all about calculations of cost..... the price of winning, which I've mentioned already..... that probable price is the deterrent.... don't forget that we have a huge land border and billions dollars of trade with the same country we're talking about..... its not just about going out into the battlefield with powerful latest weaponry.... its about about a national strategy..... remember that battles are fought among navies, while wars are fought among countries....



yeah you had your own perspective, but from my point of view as a neutral persons here it is very futile if BN going against IN in any war, offensive or defensive.


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

madokafc said:


> yeah you had your own perspective, but from my point of view as a neutral persons here it is very futile if BN going against IN in any war, offensive or defensive.



its definitely good to get a neutral perspective.... big thanks for sharing your views..... everyone's strategic cases are different...... take a look at Sweden.... I always give that example.... they really have a very specific perspective about defending their own country..... they don't care what other countries say about how a war should be fought.... the overall strategic perspective shouldn't get less priority than any other thoughts.... 

and on a technical note, its not always about technology.... there are other factors that need to be considered as well.... we had been able to detect IN subs well within our territorial waters years ago..... we may not have any decent ASW capabilities now.... several years ago we didn't even have a naval aviation wing even.... but still we were able to detect IN subs.... now, you know about the quality of those subs for sure.... I'm not at liberty to discuss how we had been able to do that..... but the fact of the matter is, technology isn't the only thing that fights....


----------



## Black Eagle 90

BN should look towards getting 3-5 submarines from China the same SSKs Pakistan Navy is getting with 1-2 locally produced.


----------



## imkhasif

Bangladesh Navy Special force (seal/udt) - SWADS
They are Fast, Lethal. Decisive. deadly as hell.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## damiendehorn

imkhasif said:


> Bangladesh Navy Special force (seal/udt) - SWADS
> They are Fast, Lethal. Decisive. deadly as hell.



Navy have the SWADs, army has the para-com regiment...the airforce needs a similar spec op regiment to protect its assets and attack potential enemy assets before they reach the sky.


----------



## BDforever

damiendehorn said:


> Navy have the SWADs, army has the para-com regiment...the airforce needs a similar spec op regiment to protect its assets and attack potential enemy assets before they reach the sky.


Navy and army both have more than one special force


----------



## Avisheik

imkhasif said:


> Bangladesh Navy Special force (seal/udt) - SWADS
> They are Fast, Lethal. Decisive. deadly as hell.


 
The last pic is of south Korean navy seals.


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

damiendehorn said:


> Navy have the SWADs, army has the para-com regiment...the airforce needs a similar spec op regiment to protect its assets and attack potential enemy assets before they reach the sky.


in fact, the BAF already has it.... its the 41 Squadron.....


----------



## Avisheik



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avisheik



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aliaselin

Avisheik said:


> View attachment 25242
> View attachment 25243
> View attachment 25241
> View attachment 25240


Unfortunately I‘m busy and can't take a holiday at the moment.


----------



## Bilal9

Thanks for posting images Avisheik. Two more stop-gap fishing boats (Abu Bakr and Ali Haider, F15 and F17 respectively) until we get the four new standard ones (Type 056) with proper harpoons and nets. 

Always good to see images of our proud naval personnel. Sailing and water is in our blood. I'm certain almost any Bangladeshis will float if dropped in the water. I know I did...


----------



## Avisheik

Bilal9 said:


> Thanks for posting images Avisheik. Two more stop-gap fishing boats (Abu Bakr and Ali Haider, F15 and F17 respectively) until we get the four new standard ones (Type 056) with proper harpoons and nets.
> 
> Always good to see images of our proud naval personnel. Sailing and water is in our blood. I'm certain almost any Bangladeshis will float if dropped in the water. I know I did...


 
Haha, these stop gap fishing boats unfortunately are one the most advanced system we currently have in our naval inventory. IMO, these ships are ok for our fleet for now, good range, well armed, decent electronics the only thing is that it lacks anti air(im not sure about ASW as well).


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Bilal9 said:


> Thanks for posting images Avisheik. Two more stop-gap fishing boats (Abu Bakr and Ali Haider, F15 and F17 respectively) until we get the four new standard ones (Type 056) with proper harpoons and nets.
> 
> Always good to see images of our proud naval personnel. Sailing and water is in our blood. I'm certain almost any Bangladeshis will float if dropped in the water. I know I did...



well, it all depends on how you use your resources..... considering that we got these two ships for a total of only $84 million, we can't complain about it.... they're stop-gap solutions only...... we can't be totally happy until we get ships of customised designs for us.... thats gonna take some time.... even if we start planning for those now, they're not gonna arrive before another 5-6 years..... future is future.... it doesn't give any current capability..... if we don't get stop-gaps, our sea would remain unprotected until we get a proper fleet....

and as I said, all depends on how you use it.... remember that these ships will not operate alone..... the two Typ 053H2 frigates form 7th Squadron.... and this squadron will not go to sea alone...... always with other ships of BN Flotilla..... when they operate along with ships like BNS Bangabandhu, BNS Osman, BNS Somudra Joy (probably another coming), 2 Durjoy-class, 2 Castle-class, 2 Type 056, 9 missile boats and other ships, it will be a different thing......


----------



## imkhasif

Avisheik said:


> The last pic is of south Korean navy seals.




Lol , who said that to you  look at their dress code. Thats SWADS dress , not korean seal. Lol .
But the picture is taken in Korea.


----------



## BDforever

BNS Durjoy (P-811) firing C-704 anti ship missile


----------



## BDforever

Command control center of BNS Bongobandhu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> well, it all depends on how you use your resources..... considering that we got these two ships for a total of only $84 million, we can't complain about it.... they're stop-gap solutions only...... we can't be totally happy until we get ships of customised designs for us.... thats gonna take some time.... even if we start planning for those now, they're not gonna arrive before another 5-6 years..... future is future.... it doesn't give any current capability..... if we don't get stop-gaps, our sea would remain unprotected until we get a proper fleet....
> 
> and as I said, all depends on how you use it.... remember that these ships will not operate alone..... the two Typ 053H2 frigates form 7th Squadron.... and this squadron will not go to sea alone...... always with other ships of BN Flotilla..... when they operate along with ships like BNS Bangabandhu, BNS Osman, BNS Somudra Joy (probably another coming), 2 Durjoy-class, 2 Castle-class, 2 Type 056, 9 missile boats and other ships, it will be a different thing......



Appreciate the input. There was some talk at one point (per high-ranking BN official) that we were talking to Koreans about the new Incheon class FFG as Bangabandhu replacement? Of course Incheon class is still totally new and not as proven as Ulsan class but this is one class that I don't think they plan to replicate locally at KSY. Unless things change radically in the next five years...

Also - what is the doctrine about protecting the Bangladesh coastline and engaging with aggression? I'm looking for any written pieces.


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Bilal9 said:


> Appreciate the input. There was some talk at one point (per high-ranking BN official) that we were talking to Koreans about the new Incheon class FFG as Bangabandhu replacement? Of course Incheon class is still totally new and not as proven as Ulsan class but this is one class that I don't think they plan to replicate locally at KSY. Unless things change radically in the next five years...
> 
> Also - what is the doctrine about protecting the Bangladesh coastline and engaging with aggression? I'm looking for any written pieces.



thats a good point you've picked..... about Korean frigates..... even our previous naval chief Vice Admiral Z U Ahmed said in an interview in December 2012 that "a contract for the construction of two corvettes has already been signed with South Korea"..... that statement perplexed me ever since..... nice that you've brought that up once again.....

and regarding doctrine...... most of our defence-related stuff are so hush-hush that we can't get answers to even the most basic questions..... doctrine is way beyond that.....


----------



## Bilal9

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> thats a good point you've picked..... about Korean frigates..... even our previous naval chief Vice Admiral Z U Ahmed said in an interview in December 2012 that "a contract for the construction of two corvettes has already been signed with South Korea"..... that statement perplexed me ever since..... nice that you've brought that up once again.....
> 
> and regarding doctrine...... most of our defence-related stuff are so hush-hush that we can't get answers to even the most basic questions..... doctrine is way beyond that.....



Understood and I figured as much about Navy personnel being tight-lipped about this. Speculation was rife in the industry press in the Asia Pacific zone about that exact comment. So if by corvettes he meant the new Gumdoksuri Class (PKG-A) they are too small at 570 tonnes. Therefore it has to be the Incheon class which is perfect for the lead ship(s) for Bangladesh Navy as Ulsan class replacements. The Philippine Navy is also negotiating with the Koreans for two, as are the Israelis - for four.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Bilal9 said:


> Understood and I figured as much about Navy personnel being tight-lipped about this. Speculation was rife in the industry press in the Asia Pacific zone about that exact comment. So if by corvettes he meant the new Gumdoksuri Class (PKG-A) they are too small at 570 tonnes. Therefore it has to be the Incheon class which is perfect for the lead ship(s) for Bangladesh Navy as Ulsan class replacements. The Philippine Navy is also negotiating with the Koreans for two, as are the Israelis - for four.


not Incheon class, South Korea showed new type of Corvette which is around 1300 ton and Incheon class is frigate, next generation frigate.



BDforever said:


> not Incheon class, South Korea showed new type of Corvette which is around 1300 ton and Incheon class is frigate, next generation frigate.



according to my source, bd is going to get Incheon class version 2 frigate which is better than current Inchelon class. South Korea is going to build them for both itself and Bangladesh (2 for Bangladesh) . It has VLS.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

BDforever said:


> not Incheon class, South Korea showed new type of Corvette which is around 1300 ton and Incheon class is frigate, next generation frigate.
> according to my source, bd is going to get Incheon class version 2 frigate which is better than current Inchelon class. South Korea is going to build them for both itself and Bangladesh (2 for Bangladesh) . It has VLS.


well, thats okay.... we don't mind getting a few state-of-the-art stuff to kick some behind.... no problemo.... 
but the question is, why did the naval chief said that if it didn't really materialise.... and that too, in December 2012.... and why haven't we heard of it from any other source?..... the ROK is not known for its keeping a tight lid on deals..... the Russians and the Eastern block do that....

is there a possibility that the deal for the corvettes didn't go through in favour of the Type 056?..... and how reliable is the info about the Incheon V2?



Bilal9 said:


> Understood and I figured as much about Navy personnel being tight-lipped about this. Speculation was rife in the industry press in the Asia Pacific zone about that exact comment. So if by corvettes he meant the new Gumdoksuri Class (PKG-A) they are too small at 570 tonnes. Therefore it has to be the Incheon class which is perfect for the lead ship(s) for Bangladesh Navy as Ulsan class replacements. The Philippine Navy is also negotiating with the Koreans for two, as are the Israelis - for four.



yea.... the Gumdoksuri doesn't sound like a "corvette program".....


----------



## BDforever

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> well, thats okay.... we don't mind getting a few state-of-the-art stuff to kick some behind.... no problemo....
> but the question is, why did the naval chief said that if it didn't really materialise.... and that too, in December 2012.... and why haven't we heard of it from any other source?..... the ROK is not known for its keeping a tight lid on deals..... the Russians and the Eastern block do that....
> 
> is there a possibility that the deal for the corvettes didn't go through in favour of the Type 056?..... and how reliable is the info about the Incheon V2?


According to source, South Korean type will join in 2016. It is not about ROK, it is about Bangladesh. Bangladesh wants to get secrect about military stuff.
well my source is reliable, according to my source DW3000H frigate is also in mind if Incheno class does not get meterialized. 
DW3000H frigate is based on our BNS Bongobandhu  (DW2000 frigate)

@*Ideas_R_Bulletproof here the version 2 *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

BDforever said:


> According to source, South Korean type will join in 2016. It is not about ROK, it is about Bangladesh. Bangladesh wants to get secrect about military stuff.
> well my source is reliable, according to my source DW3000H frigate is also in mind if Incheno class does not get meterialized.
> DW3000H frigate is based on our BNS Bongobandhu  (DW2000 frigate)
> 
> @*Ideas_R_Bulletproof here the version 2 *



wow!!.... thats a sleek design.... such a ship will cost a minimum of $250 million, I think.... the Incheon-class only has RAM for its air defence, yet its costing ROK Navy $232mn...... keeping such a huge deal secret would be some achievement..... but to be delivered by 2016, it has to be under construction by now.... and no option to change to another design.... or is it a possibility that the deal is there, but it not been finalised due to fund constraints?..... may be it will be revealed after the receipt of the two Type 056 and start of another 2 at KSY?.... possible?

and any idea about where the previous Navy COS's corvette went? :O

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> wow!!.... thats a sleek design.... such a ship will cost a minimum of $250 million, I think.... the Incheon-class only has RAM for its air defence, yet its costing ROK Navy $232mn...... keeping such a huge deal secret would be some achievement..... but to be delivered by 2016, it has to be under construction by now.... and no option to change to another design.... or is it a possibility that the deal is there, but it not been finalised due to fund constraints?..... may be it will be revealed after the receipt of the two Type 056 and start of another 2 at KSY?.... possible?
> 
> and any idea about where the previous Navy COS's corvette went? :O


This is DW3000H frigate




its price around $205 million though its firepower less then Incheon class. As par analysis, BD is now focusing more on submarine, so to adjust fund, BD might go for DW3000H. But one thing is sure, one of them will be built in BD with TOT as BD Navy has plan to build frigate by 2020.
what is COS' corvette ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

BDforever said:


> This is DW3000H frigate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its price around $205 million though its firepower less then Incheon class. As par analysis, BD is now focusing more on submarine, so to adjust fund, BD might go for DW3000H. But one thing is sure, one of them will be built in BD with TOT as BD Navy has plan to build frigate by 2020.
> what is COS' corvette ?


wow!!... thats a sleek design too!!.... any specs available?

our previous naval chief Vice Admiral Z U Ahmed said in an interview in December 2012 that "a contract for the construction of two corvettes has already been signed with South Korea"... wonder where his corvettes went.....


----------



## BDforever

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> wow!!... thats a sleek design too!!.... any specs available?
> 
> our previous naval chief Vice Admiral Z U Ahmed said in an interview in December 2012 that "a contract for the construction of two corvettes has already been signed with South Korea"... wonder where his corvettes went.....


I guess he actually mixed China with South Korea by mistake 
Details about DW3000H:


> Daewoo unveiled a new frigate concept, the stealthy DW 3000H, at the Defense & Security 2012 Trade Show in Bangkok, Thailand. Principal dimensions of the DW 3000H are a length of 114 meters, a beam of 13.8 meters, a depth of 8.2 meters, a draft of 3.9 meters, and a displacement of 3,000-4,000 tons. The frigate’s propulsion system is a combined diesel and diesel arrangement driving two controllable pitch propellers for a top speed of 28 knots. To improve seakeeping characteristics, the hull has a pair of adjustable fin stabilizers and two pairs of bilge keels (strakes running along the length of the hull).
> 
> In common with other contemporary warship designs, the DW 3000H features an integrated mast – Thales’ I-Mast 500 most likely fitted with ESSM (Evolved Sea Sparrow Missile) uplink/control capability. Fire-control equipment includes a forward-facing gunfire-control director – a Thales Sting – atop the bridgehouse and a rear-facing Thales MIRADOR electro-optical director atop the helicopter hangar.
> 
> The DW 3000H is to be multirole frigate with a focus on anti-submarine warfare (ASW). Primary weapon systems are a single Oto Melara 76 mm gun in a stealth turret, an eight-cell vertical launch system for surface-to-air missiles – very likely the ESSM, eight surface-to-surface missiles – most likely American-built Harpoons or the equivalent Korean-built SSM-700K in two quad launchers located amidships, two 30 mm MSI DS30 guns fitted atop the hangar deck and a Phalanx close-in weapon system that is mounted one deck higher. A pair of decoy launchers is also fitted.
> 
> The ASW suite comprises two triple-torpedo tubes in enclosed recesses on the main deck level as well as what appear to be two anti-torpedo decoy launchers mounted atop the hangar deck. A hull-mounted sonar is fitted in a retractable sonar dome, though it is not clear if a towed array system is fitted. The frigate can accommodate one helicopter in the hangar. The display model shows a Lynx helicopter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

BDforever said:


> I guess he actually mixed China with South Korea by mistake
> Details about DW3000H:


ha ha.... yea, I also thought he made the mistake.... but also asked myself - would he? 

the DW 300H design seems a good one.... specs are quite good.... we already have a frigate with mostly Thales EW suites.... the ESSM and the Harpoons may be changed possibly.... but anyway, thats not the issue.... the issue is still at the base.... is this a real deal or just speculation...... only time can tell.....


----------



## BDforever

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> ha ha.... yea, I also thought he made the mistake.... but also asked myself - would he?
> 
> the DW 300H design seems a good one.... specs are quite good.... we already have a frigate with mostly Thales EW suites.... the ESSM and the Harpoons may be changed possibly.... but anyway, thats not the issue.... the issue is still at the base.... is this a real deal or just speculation...... only time can tell.....


well my source is very good eg. i posted about yak-130 deal 3 months before it come into news

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

BDforever said:


> well my source is very good eg. i posted about yak-130 deal 3 months before it come into news


thats great.... probably its the budget issue after all.... as said earlier, my be BN is waiting for some priorities to get fulfilled first...... but its a real probability that this deal is actually under a concrete plan....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

BDforever said:


> This is DW3000H frigate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its price around $205 million though its firepower less then Incheon class. As par analysis, BD is now focusing more on submarine, so to adjust fund, BD might go for DW3000H. But one thing is sure, one of them will be built in BD with TOT as BD Navy has plan to build frigate by 2020.
> what is COS' corvette ?


@BDforever By 2018 How many Frigates and Corvettes Bangladesh will have ?


----------



## BDforever

Zarvan said:


> @BDforever By 2018 How many Frigates and Corvettes Bangladesh will have ?


7 frigates 8 corvettes at least

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

BDforever said:


> 7 frigates 8 corvettes at least


Man than who on earth you guys are not focusing on your Air Force I know you are also planning to have 20 + Missile boats and also going for Submarines with these kind of weapons if can just get 12 to 15 Squadrons of good fighter Jets you will be really strong Armed Forces in the world and Navy weapons cost a lot in so if you are spending on them so rapidly you have money Man you seriously need start focusing on your Air Force


----------



## BDforever

Zarvan said:


> Man than who on earth you guys are not focusing on your Air Force I know you are also planning to have 20 + Missile boats and also going for Submarines with these kind of weapons if can just get 12 to 15 Squadrons of good fighter Jets you will be really strong Armed Forces in the world and Navy weapons cost a lot in so if you are spending on them so rapidly you have money Man you seriously need start focusing on your Air Force


we have plan of 10 squadrons new fighter jets. Right now we are focusing more on Navy because we are export oriented country, so our trade depends on sea route.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

BDforever said:


> we have plan of 10 squadrons new fighter jets. Right now we are focusing more on Navy because we are export oriented country, so our trade depends on sea route.


A good navy is always good for protecting sea routes. Any plans on arresting the rising salinity in South Bangladesh? I mean this is a threat faced by all low lying countries. If I am not wrong, you are losing land to rapid erosion.


----------



## Zarvan

BDforever said:


> we have plan of 10 squadrons new fighter jets. Right now we are focusing more on Navy because we are export oriented country, so our trade depends on sea route.


Sir I think you should know one thing in this modern world without a strong Air Force Navy and Army are a sitting duck


----------



## BDforever

SarthakGanguly said:


> A good navy is always good for protecting sea routes. Any plans on arresting the rising salinity in South Bangladesh? I mean this is a threat faced by all low lying countries. If I am not wrong, you are losing land to rapid erosion.


we will adopt Netherland type system 



Zarvan said:


> Sir I think you should know one thing in this modern world without a strong Air Force Navy and Army are a sitting duck


depends, if you are attacker then true. if you are defender then no.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

BDforever said:


> we will adopt Netherland type system
> 
> 
> depends, if you are attacker then true. if you are defender then no.


Even if you are a defender you need a strong Air Force Sir to defend other wise you get wiped out with in hours by the way give names and details of those ships you are going to have by 2018 and How many Missile boats one member posted that you are planning have 25 Missile boats with help of China

and How many Patrol Boats and will those boats also equipped with Missile ?


----------



## BDforever

Zarvan said:


> Even if you are a defender you need a strong Air Force Sir to defend other wise you get wiped out with in hours by the way give names and details of those ships you are going to have by 2018 and How many Missile boats one member posted that you are planning have 25 Missile boats with help of China
> 
> and How many Patrol Boats and will those boats also equipped with Missile ?


i think you forgot about SAM system. 
i will tell later about ships, watching movie now


----------



## Zarvan

BDforever said:


> i think you forgot about SAM system.
> i will tell later about ships, watching movie now


Mr they are not that strong in whole world even Israels best systems find it hard to take out every thing in fact most things with speed they hardly take out in the end its always your Air Force Fighter Jets who have to defend your Air space from other Air Force


----------



## BDforever

Zarvan said:


> Mr they are not that strong in whole world even Israels best systems find it hard to take out every thing in fact most things with speed they hardly take out in the end its always your Air Force Fighter Jets who have to defend your Air space from other Air Force


study military stuff, it will help you to understand actual fact


----------



## Zarvan

BDforever said:


> study military stuff, it will help you to understand actual fact


Sir I have studied Israel best systems find it hard to stop every thing fired by HAMAS but still drop this debate and tell how Many Missile boats you will get along with those frigates and corvettes and also patrol boats and will be there any Missiles fitted on those patrol boats


----------



## BDforever

Zarvan said:


> Sir I have studied Israel best systems find it hard to stop every thing fired by HAMAS



since when HAMAS has air force ? 
It is the job of Army infantry divison


----------



## Zarvan

BDforever said:


> since when HAMAS has air force ?
> It is the job of Army infantry divison


I am talking about third grade rockets used by them


----------



## BDforever

Zarvan said:


> I am talking about third grade rockets used by them


by man right ? get your infantry divison... problem solved


----------



## Zarvan

BDforever said:


> since when HAMAS has air force ?
> It is the job of Army infantry divison


Will you give detail about Missile boats and Patrol boats or not ?


----------



## BDforever

Zarvan said:


> Will you give detail about Missile boats and Patrol boats or not ?


8-10 new missile boats ( curently 8 missile boats in service)
8 Durjoy class Larget Patrol craft-Missile.
25 patrol boats of Padma class (google padma class)

3 submarines atleast by 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

BDforever said:


> 8-10 new missile boats ( curently 8 missile boats in service)
> 25 patrol boats of Padma class (google padma class)


Okay that is good and what are plans for Submarines


----------



## BDforever

Zarvan said:


> Okay that is good and what are plans for Submarines


post edited above


----------



## kaykay

Zarvan said:


> Sir I have studied Israel best systems find it hard to stop every thing fired by HAMAS but still drop this debate and tell how Many Missile boats you will get along with those frigates and corvettes and also patrol boats and will be there any Missiles fitted on those patrol boats


In near future....
1. 2 1500 tons missile corvette(with 4 C-803 missiles each, range 280KM), ASW capability and a heli.
2. Expected total 8 (2 are in service already) 700 tons missile corvettes with ASW capability.
3. 2 submarines(probably ming class).
PS: These are some significant warships BD navy will get while some other smaller ships

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

SarthakGanguly said:


> A good navy is always good for protecting sea routes. Any plans on arresting the rising salinity in South Bangladesh? I mean this is a threat faced by all low lying countries. If I am not wrong, you are losing land to rapid erosion.


erosion is a big problem.... salinity also is..... for salinity, the biggest problem is severe dropping of freshwater level in rivers..... as such salty seawater is encroaching inland..... and I guess you already know the real problem behind dropping level of freshwater in our rivers..... or should I explain?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

kaykay said:


> In near future....
> 1. 2 1500 tons missile corvette(with 4 C-803 missiles each, range 280KM), ASW capability and a heli.
> 2. Expected total 8 (2 are in service already) 700 tons missile corvettes with ASW capability.
> 3. 2 submarines(probably ming class).
> PS: These are some significant warships BD navy will get while some other smaller ships


1. actually 4 units will be build at least (2 in china and 2 in BD)
2. those are classied as Large Patrol craft-Missile (LPC-M)
3. Type035G submarines

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

BDforever said:


> 1. actually 4 units will be build at least (2 in china and 2 in BD)
> 2. those are classied as Large Patrol craft-Missile (LPC-M)


Yes though I meant in near future. I believe construction of first 2 have stared in China(so expect them to be ready in 3-4 years at most) while later 2 will take some times(say 6-8 years) as BD will manufacture them.


----------



## BDforever

kaykay said:


> Yes though I meant in near future. I believe construction of first 2 have stared in China(so expect them to be ready in 3-4 years at most) while later 2 will take some times(say 6-8 years) as BD will manufacture them.


those will join next year  along with 2 submarines  and construction in BD will start in last quater of next year

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

kaykay said:


> Yes though I meant in near future. I believe construction of first 2 have stared in China(so expect them to be ready in 3-4 years at most) while later 2 will take some times(say 6-8 years) as BD will manufacture them.


Mr China completes the ship in maximum 1.5 year specially corvettes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

IND_PAK said:


> BDeshi CBG.
> 
> They are coming


reported

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> erosion is a big problem.... salinity also is..... for salinity, the biggest problem is severe dropping of freshwater level in rivers..... as such salty seawater is encroaching inland..... and I guess you already know the real problem behind dropping level of freshwater in our rivers..... or should I explain?


1. Rising sea water level. More water in rivers also leads to greater erosion. Check the rate of erosion in India for example.
2. Yeah - India. But going by the track records, I don't think India will provide any water in the future either. Don't blame me - I don't decide the policies. 

The latest missile boats of BN Navy is a good sign. Indigenous manufacture is always a plus. Besides it raises manufacturing practical for building far more complicated designs in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

Zarvan said:


> Mr China completes the ship in maximum 1.5 year specially corvettes


Certainly they can.


----------



## PoKeMon

BDforever said:


> reported



You reported my post!!

You want me banned!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

SarthakGanguly said:


> 1. Rising sea water level. More water in rivers also leads to greater erosion. Check the rate of erosion in India for example.
> 2. Yeah - India. But going by the track records, I don't think India will provide any water in the future either. Don't blame me - I don't decide the policies.
> 
> The latest missile boats of BN Navy is a good sign. Indigenous manufacture is always a plus. Besides it raises manufacturing practical for building far more complicated designs in the future.



actually the ships that are likely to start construction here probably later this year are two Large Patrol Crafts (LPCs) that are 64m and 650ton.... can hardly call them as missile boats.... especially when they carry sonar and ASW rockets along with SSMs, guns and MANPADS..... they're classified by many as corvettes..... and thats the role they're likely to play..... the last five patrol crafts of indigenous design built for BN were 50m and 350ton..... the design is such that the design would easily allow carrying of SSMs.... so, we may even see some taking that role.... more such ships had been planned.... probably between 12 to 20 units.... and the two Type 056 corvettes that are coming to BD in 2015 would also have their sister ships built in BD..... at least two units.... govt officials have already said that.... we have received Chinese assistance in building all these ships..... so, we hope to overcome technical difficulties in an easier way..... and given that Bangladesh already exports civilian ships to EU and other countries for years, I think building larger warships is just a matter of time.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> actually the ships that are likely to start construction here probably later this year are two Large Patrol Crafts (LPCs) that are 64m and 650ton.... can hardly call them as missile boats.... especially when they carry sonar and ASW rockets along with SSMs, guns and MANPADS..... they're classified by many as corvettes..... and thats the role they're likely to play..... the last five patrol crafts of indigenous design built for BN were 50m and 350ton..... the design is such that the design would easily allow carrying of SSMs.... so, we may even see some taking that role.... more such ships had been planned.... probably between 12 to 20 units.... and the two Type 056 corvettes that are coming to BD in 2015 would also have their sister ships built in BD..... at least two units.... govt officials have already said that.... we have received Chinese assistance in building all these ships..... so, we hope to overcome technical difficulties in an easier way..... and given that Bangladesh already exports civilian ships to EU and other countries for years, I think building larger warships is just a matter of time.....


That's even better. IMO - big boats look great but are ultimately useless in today's world for smaller navies. I mean in the best case scenario an aircraft carrier can be sunk with 10 torpedoes for example. Infact you don't need so many. Smaller, faster, cheaper and numerous smaller craft with sufficient capability is much better for a smaller navy. Of course they can't go into combat against a fleet of gigantic battleships, cruisers and the like but taking care of supply routes and merchant shipping hunting even is within its reach. Also add nuisance raids to that list. 

If you want to challenge the bigger navies, you will need bigger ships though, otherwise you may need too many smaller craft to take down a big boat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

SarthakGanguly said:


> That's even better. IMO - big boats look great but are ultimately useless in today's world for smaller navies. I mean in the best case scenario an aircraft carrier can be sunk with 10 torpedoes for example. Infact you don't need so many. Smaller, faster, cheaper and numerous smaller craft with sufficient capability is much better for a smaller navy. Of course they can't go into combat against a fleet of gigantic battleships, cruisers and the like but taking care of supply routes and merchant shipping hunting even is within its reach. Also add nuisance raids to that list.
> 
> If you want to challenge the bigger navies, you will need bigger ships though, otherwise you may need too many smaller craft to take down a big boat.



well, lets see..... its still early days..... Bangladesh's strategic position call for a lot of stuff..... all depends on the economy..... economy currently dictates which strategic priorities should be confronted first..... a bigger economy will mean bigger trade; more importance of the ports and trade routes.... and thus more importance for the navy..... trade routes are long..... economy will dictate how far we should go to protect the trade routes.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black Eagle 90

BN should look towards Turkish FAC, Corvette and other equipment from Pakistan and other Muslim countries.


----------



## BDforever

Black Eagle 90 said:


> and other Muslim countries.


----------



## Bilal9

BDforever said:


> not Incheon class, South Korea showed new type of Corvette which is around 1300 ton and Incheon class is frigate, next generation frigate.
> 
> 
> 
> according to my source, bd is going to get Incheon class version 2 frigate which is better than current Inchelon class. South Korea is going to build them for both itself and Bangladesh (2 for Bangladesh) . It has VLS.



Thanks for the confirmation. I think the replacement for the 80's era Pohang class corvette (1200 tons) is the Incheon-class frigate with much higher endurance (and like you said - there is going to be newer versions/sizes scaled up/down as in flight II at present). So far - there is no indication that Korea is developing a dedicated small corvette design as a 1300 ton equivalent to the Chinese Type 056. There are however going to be scaled down smaller versions of the Incheon class at 1400 ton size.

About Incheon class having VLS - this is highly unusual for a frigate class vessel this small. Usually much larger frigates (and small Destroyers) having displacements above 5000 tons start having VLS systems. The variation of the Incheon class for Bangladesh may be scaled down to 1400 tons (as is the version proposed for Israel). Israel's version will have their Barak Naval anti-missile system and advanced Phased Array radars outfitted in Israel Shipyards after the fact.

It's not known if Bangladesh's version will have Harpoon missiles for the VLS or an equivalent Chinese copy. The larger Incheon class has a Korean version of the Harpoon.

On a side note - It is interesting to reflect that the Chinese type 052D class destroyer (two sizes up from the 056 class corvette) is a more or less direct copy of the USS Arleigh Burke Class DDG, complete with a Chinese Phased Array radar, AEGIS system and digital ECM suite fitted. It is fairly common to have Destroyers to have VLS. Here are the Chinese VLS systems (probably with C802s).

Type 052D destroyer - (64 cells)
Type 052C destroyer - (48 cells)
Type 051C destroyer - (48 cells)
Type 054A frigate - (32 cells)

Among modern corvettes - only the Russian 'Steregushchy class' corvette carries a VLS system so far. These are 1800 ton vessels.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Bilal9 said:


> Thanks for the confirmation. I think the replacement for the 80's era Pohang class corvette (1200 tons) is the Incheon-class frigate with much higher endurance (and like you said - there is going to be newer versions/sizes scaled up/down as in flight II at present). So far - there is no indication that Korea is developing a dedicated small corvette design as a 1300 ton equivalent to the Chinese Type 056. There are however going to be scaled down smaller versions of the Incheon class at 1400 ton size.
> 
> About Incheon class having VLS - this is highly unusual for a frigate class vessel this small. Usually much larger frigates (and small Destroyers) having displacements above 5000 tons start having VLS systems. The variation of the Incheon class for Bangladesh may be scaled down to 1400 tons (as is the version proposed for Israel). Israel's version will have their Barak Naval anti-missile system and advanced Phased Array radars outfitted in Israel Shipyards after the fact.
> 
> It's not known if Bangladesh's version will have Harpoon missiles for the VLS or an equivalent Chinese copy. The larger Incheon class has a Korean version of the Harpoon.
> 
> On a side note - It is interesting to reflect that the Chinese type 052D class destroyer (two sizes up from the 056 class corvette) is a more or less direct copy of the USS Arleigh Burke Class DDG, complete with a Chinese Phased Array radar, AEGIS system and digital ECM suite fitted.


Gumdoksuri-class patrol vessel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
fire power is between our Durjoy class and Type056 class
talking about VLS in Incheon class ?
New Turkish FAC has VLS .
and last thing, you forgot to mention Incheon class is also Ulan class frigate replacement

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Bilal9 said:


> Thanks for the confirmation. I think the replacement for the 80's era Pohang class corvette (1200 tons) is the Incheon-class frigate with much higher endurance (and like you said - there is going to be newer versions/sizes scaled up/down as in flight II at present). So far - there is no indication that Korea is developing a dedicated small corvette design as a 1300 ton equivalent to the Chinese Type 056. There are however going to be scaled down smaller versions of the Incheon class at 1400 ton size.
> 
> About Incheon class having VLS - this is highly unusual for a frigate class vessel this small. Usually much larger frigates (and small Destroyers) having displacements above 5000 tons start having VLS systems. The variation of the Incheon class for Bangladesh may be scaled down to 1400 tons (as is the version proposed for Israel). Israel's version will have their Barak Naval anti-missile system and advanced Phased Array radars outfitted in Israel Shipyards after the fact.
> 
> It's not known if Bangladesh's version will have Harpoon missiles for the VLS or an equivalent Chinese copy. The larger Incheon class has a Korean version of the Harpoon.
> 
> On a side note - It is interesting to reflect that the Chinese type 052D class destroyer (two sizes up from the 056 class corvette) is a more or less direct copy of the USS Arleigh Burke Class DDG, complete with a Chinese Phased Array radar, AEGIS system and digital ECM suite fitted.



thats a nice discussion you've pulled up..... I haven't really thought of VLS for our ships, considering them a little too much for our little budget now..... I really envy the Israelis..... have a look at their Sa'ar 5 corvettes..... only 1,200tons..... yet, they had developed a missile that is perfect for their small ships.... as many as 64 Barak missiles were cramped into those small boats!!.... and what a clever little missile that is.... the Indian Navy put those missiles in most frigates and destroyers in addition to all other armaments the ships originally had..... I haven't seen another missile as compact as that of Barak....

another class of ships that also attracted my attention is the Norwegian Navy's Skjold-class corvettes.... a boat as small as 47.50 m and 274ton can hide as many as 8 NSM SSMs with 185km range within its structure!!..... and it also carries Mistral SAMs..... such ships give us an idea that its not always about size..... a clever design can always overcome many practical problems.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## godofwar

Bangladesh Navy is the B team of Indian Navy Eastern Command


----------



## BDforever

godofwar said:


> Bangladesh Navy is the B team of Indian Navy Eastern Command


reported for trash talk in sticky thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Yeah the Israeli Sa'ar 5 corvettes are armed to the teeth with Barak missiles. I don't know if that scenario translates to ours in the Bay of Bengal context.

Barak became the Indian Navy's favourite short-range 'anti-missile' missile after indigenous development led by the DRDO to develop their own didn't go anywhere. The Hypersonic Brahmos is a longer range anti-ship/land-attack cruise missile and is a different story.

Here are VLS installation configs on Indian Navy ships. The Kolkata class is the newest.

INS Viraat - Barak 1 (16 cells)
Kolkata class destroyer - Barak 8/Barak 1 (64 cells) and BrahMos (16 cells)
Delhi class destroyer - Barak 1 (32 cells)
Rajput class destroyer - BrahMos (8 cells) and Barak 1
Shivalik class frigate - 3M-54 Klub or BrahMos (8 cells) and Barak 1 (32 cells)
Talwar class frigate - 3M-54 Klub or BrahMos (8 cells)
Brahmaputra class frigate - Barak 1 (24 cells)
Godavari class frigate - Barak 1 (24 cells)
Kamorta class corvette - Barak 1 (16 cells)


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

BDforever said:


> Gumdoksuri-class patrol vessel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> fire power is between our Durjoy class and Type056 class
> talking about VLS in Incheon class ?
> New Turkish FAC has VLS .
> and last thing, you forgot to mention Incheon class is also Ulan class frigate replacement



yea, the Turkish Navy have added some cool ships in recent times.... but I know of the Ada-class (MILGEM) that is around 100m and 2,400ton that is probably incorporating Mk41 VLS into it..... thats very encouraging for us considering the expense of 150m+ 4,000-5,000ton frigates.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> yea, the Turkish Navy have added some cool ships in recent times.... but I know of the Ada-class (MILGEM) that is around 100m and 2,400ton that is probably incorporating Mk41 VLS into it..... thats very encouraging for us considering the expense of 150m+ 4,000-500ton frigates.....


i am talking about this one 


The new design revealed at Doha International Maritime Defence Exhibition & Conference (DIMDEX) 2014 by STM shows the FACM is equipped with 8 anti-ship missiles, 4 torpedoes, 2 STAMP RCWS, 1 RAM air defence missile system and a stealthy 76 mm Otobreda gun mount.

The heavily armed craft can soar through the seas at 42 knots, allowing it to strike and run.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

BDforever said:


> i am talking about this one
> 
> 
> The new design revealed at Doha International Maritime Defence Exhibition & Conference (DIMDEX) 2014 by STM shows the FACM is equipped with 8 anti-ship missiles, 4 torpedoes, 2 STAMP RCWS, 1 RAM air defence missile system and a stealthy 76 mm Otobreda gun mount.
> 
> The heavily armed craft can soar through the seas at 42 knots, allowing it to strike and run.



That looks like the MRTP ordered by Pakistan. Or a newer (larger) version? Looking at the wheelhouse it looks way bigger...


----------



## BDforever

Bilal9 said:


> That looks like the MRTP ordered by Pakistan. Or a newer version?


totally new one, displayed this year  
I wish BD goes for it


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Bilal9 said:


> Yeah the Israeli Sa'ar 5 corvettes are armed to the teeth with Barak missiles. I don't know if that scenario translates to ours in the Bay of Bengal context.
> 
> Barak became the Indian Navy's favourite short-range 'anti-missile' missile after indigenous development led by the DRDO to develop their own didn't go anywhere. The Hypersonic Brahmos is the longer range version and is a different story.
> 
> Here are VLS installation configs on Indian Navy ships. The Kolkata class is the newest.
> 
> INS Viraat - Barak 1 (16 cells)
> Kolkata class destroyer - Barak 8/Barak 1 (64 cells) and BrahMos (16 cells)
> Delhi class destroyer - Barak 1 (32 cells)
> Rajput class destroyer - BrahMos (8 cells) and Barak 1
> Shivalik class frigate - 3M-54 Klub or BrahMos (8 cells) and Barak 1 (32 cells)
> Talwar class frigate - 3M-54 Klub or BrahMos (8 cells)
> Brahmaputra class frigate - Barak 1 (24 cells)
> Godavari class frigate - Barak 1 (24 cells)
> Kamorta class corvette - Barak 1 (16 cells)



just take a look at the weapons fitting on those ships in addition to the Barak.... most ships received Barak as an additional defence..... that didn't take any space whatsoever!!..... you'll have a hard time finding the Barak VLS in those ships!!..... actually thats the point.... the compactness of the Barak missile.... in Indian Navy, Kamorta-class corvettes(??) of around 109m and 3,100ton are the smallest ships to have the Barak, which I think is underutilisation of the missile's potential.... other corvettes could also accommodate those missiles..... may be budget had something to do with it....



BDforever said:


> i am talking about this one
> 
> 
> The new design revealed at Doha International Maritime Defence Exhibition & Conference (DIMDEX) 2014 by STM shows the FACM is equipped with 8 anti-ship missiles, 4 torpedoes, 2 STAMP RCWS, 1 RAM air defence missile system and a stealthy 76 mm Otobreda gun mount.
> 
> The heavily armed craft can soar through the seas at 42 knots, allowing it to strike and run.


now, thats a kewl ship!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> just take a look at the weapons fitting on those ships in addition to the Barak.... most ships received Barak as an additional defence..... that didn't take any space whatsoever!!..... you'll have a hard time finding the Barak VLS in those ships!!..... actually thats the point.... the compactness of the Barak missile.... in Indian Navy, Kamorta-class corvettes(??) of around 109m and 3,100ton are the smallest ships to have the Barak, which I think is underutilisation of the missile's potential.... other corvettes could also accommodate those missiles..... may be budget had something to do with it....



Budget of course. Per wikipedia - Indians paid for 262 Barak-I missiles at INR880 crore (US$147 million). The cost is not unreasonable (even after bribes to the usual suspects). But given the Indians have it - Israel will not be able to sell it to us - even if we wanted to buy it (which is highly unlikely on all counts).

Plus Chinese tech is advancing at a rapid enough pace that this is unnecessary. The C802 missile was a poor step-sister copy of the Exocet ten years ago. And look where the newer versions are now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Bilal9 said:


> Budget of course. Per wikipedia - Indians paid for 262 Barak-I missiles at INR880 crore (US$147 million). The cost is not unreasonable (even after bribes to the usual suspects). But given the Indians have it - Israel will not be able to sell it to us - even if we wanted to buy it (which is highly unlikely on all counts).
> 
> Plus Chinese tech is advancing at a rapid enough pace that this is unnecessary. The C802 missile was a poor step-sister copy of the Exocet ten years ago. And look where the newer versions are now.



oh no no.... not at all.... no question about it..... we can't possibly go for any Israeli stuff.... its totally banned.... no diplomatic relation even....


----------



## Nike

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> yea, the Turkish Navy have added some cool ships in recent times.... but I know of the Ada-class (MILGEM) that is around 100m and 2,400ton that is probably incorporating Mk41 VLS into it..... thats very encouraging for us considering the expense of 150m+ 4,000-5,000ton frigates.....



Another feasible option for Bangladesh to have a real AAW frigate is to propose a request for Oliver Hazard Perry Class and upgrading them into G-class standard of Turkish Navy. I think the upgrading cost will costing about 160 to 220 million US dollar per-ship regarding what kind of upgrading package you want. I think this option is very worth the time and you can allocate your resources into another acquisition programme like ASW helo and MPA aircraft to adding more surveillance, detection and tracking capability into your Navy. 

@Penguin @Neptune @cabatli

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

madokafc said:


> Another feasible option for Bangladesh to have a real AAW frigate is to propose a request for Oliver Hazard Perry Class and upgrading them into G-class standard of Turkish Navy. I think the upgrading cost will costing about 160 to 220 million US dollar per-ship regarding what kind of upgrading package you want. I think this option is very worth the time and you can allocate your resources into another acquisition programme like ASW helo and MPA aircraft to adding more surveillance, detection and tracking capability into your Navy.
> 
> @Penguin @Neptune @cabatli


no point of upgrading old frigate with cost of 160-220million USD when we can get new stealth frigate at same price from China or South Korea

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

BDforever said:


> no point of upgrading old frigate with cost of 160-220million USD when we can get new stealth frigate at same price from China or South Korea



Well is just my thoughts, if you want a new stealth frigate with 2400 tonnage and 5000 Nautical mil coverage range, your Navy can ordering Sigma Class frigate from us or Damen Shipyard


----------



## BDforever

madokafc said:


> Well is just my thoughts, if you want a new stealth frigate with 2400 tonnage and 5000 Nautical mil coverage range, your Navy can ordering Sigma Class frigate from us or Damen Shipyard


sigma class is corvette with less capability than frigate

correction: just checked morocco variant, well one cost $400 million is way too expensive for us

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neptune

BDforever said:


> no point of upgrading old frigate with cost of 160-220million USD when we can get new stealth frigate at same price from China or South Korea




I don't think that China can offer you those things at that price, thus I would never rely on Chinese systems.

South Korean would request a higher price for any of its product.


----------



## Nike

BDforever said:


> sigma class is corvette with less capability than frigate
> 
> correction: just checked morocco variant, well one cost $400 million is way too expensive for us



Indonesia is ordering two variant

a Corvette/OPV variant we had four units and we deemed it less satisfying for us with the absent of organic hangar and VLS for AAW missile like MICA or Aster 15. So we currently built three units of Frigate variants with organic hangar and VLS MICA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Neptune said:


> I don't think that China can offer you those things at that price, thus I would never rely on Chinese systems.
> 
> South Korean would request a higher price for any of its product.
> 
> View attachment 25693


Type 054A frigate - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

sourth korea: search: DW3000H frigate and Incheon class frigate.

all of them will be between $260 million-$280million

also there is a Option of F22P frigate which will cost below $200 million 



madokafc said:


> Indonesia is ordering two variant
> 
> a Corvette/OPV variant we had four units and we deemed it less satisfying for us with the absent of organic hangar and VLS for AAW missile like MICA or Aster 15. So we currently built three units of Frigate variants with organic hangar and VLS MICA.


price ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

@Neptune i quite agree

Chinese rarely to sale their ultimate weapons system (heck it is the platform, the hull, the avionic, electronic, missile to radar systems and so on) to their allies or another countries, they will always trying to sell their 2nd tier or 3rd tier of their systems.



BDforever said:


> Type 054A frigate - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> sourth korea: search: DW3000H frigate and Incheon class frigate.
> 
> all of them will be between $260 million-$280million
> 
> also there is a Option of F22P frigate which will cost below $200 million
> 
> 
> price ?



Indonesian made is around 320 million US dollar 

Damen Shipyard made is more expensive because their worker has more higher pay rates than us

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## damiendehorn

If BD needs frigates, then the only option is either Chinese or Russian. The best option would be upgraded type 56 at around 1500-1700 tonnes ASEA radar and mid range VLS system from South Africa.

The hulls can easily be made in Bangladesh which will make them a lot cheaper, and with TOT enable huge expansion of our naval shipbuilding.


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

these are all good ships that we're discussing.....
but considering our fund constraints, I don't think its an option to go for multiple units of $250 million+ frigates right now..... our economy will tell what to do in the future.... for now, refurbished frigates and new corvettes and missile boats seem like the most effective option..... taxpayers' money comes very hard..... that needs to be spent prudently..... its only just a beginning for our Navy..... give it time to evolve....

@*madokafc* , @*Neptune*



damiendehorn said:


> If BD needs frigates, then the only option is either Chinese or Russian. The best option would be upgraded type 56 at around 1500-1700 tonnes ASEA radar and mid range VLS system from South Africa.
> 
> The hulls can easily be made in Bangladesh which will make them a lot cheaper, and with TOT enable huge expansion of our naval shipbuilding.


Type 056 local construction is already on the cards..... officials are already talking about it.... we hope to hear good things within a year or so.... about specs and weapons - well, probably its too early to predict.... lots of options to consider..... and I don't think our opinion here is of any worth to our decision-makers....


----------



## Penguin

BDforever said:


> no point of upgrading old frigate with cost of 160-220million USD when we can get new stealth frigate at same price from China or South Korea


F22P was 175 million dollar per unit. What new stealth frigate would be available for that price? Certainly not Type 054A. Maybe C28A, a more stealthy variant of F22P for Ageria?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

BDforever said:


> sigma class is corvette with less capability than frigate
> 
> correction: just checked morocco variant, well one cost $400 million is way too expensive for us



Good suggestion but China Type 056 is almost exact copy of Damen Schelde Sigma class corvette and we already have two 056 class on order. We're also going to be building two locally. In fact our type 056 hulls are modified, lengthened and has more capability.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Penguin said:


> F22P was 175 million dollar per unit. What new stealth frigate would be available for that price? Certainly not Type 054A. Maybe C28A, a more stealthy variant of F22P for Ageria?



I will express my ignorance - but does C28A or F22P have VLS systems offered by the Chinese? Or did the PN get VLS from some other country?



Bilal9 said:


> Good suggestion but China Type 056 is almost exact copy of Damen Schelde Sigma class corvette and we already have two 056 class on order. We're also going to be building two locally. In fact our type 056 hulls are modified, lengthened and has more capability.



And as I mentioned previously - China type 052D is almost exact copy of the USS Arleigh Burke class DDG complete with Phased Array radar and AEGIS type system.

The frigate type 054 looks like its just scaled up from the type 056 corvette and therefore a scaled up Damen Schelde Sigma class design.

Interesting tidbit is that the Chinese have built a proof-of-concept 1/5th scale LCS design after the USS Independence tri-maran. Pretty neat looking if you ask me...


----------



## Nike

Bilal9 said:


> I will express my ignorance - but does C28A or F22P have VLS systems offered by the Chinese? Or did the PN get VLS from some other country?
> 
> 
> 
> And as I mentioned previously - China type 052D is almost exact copy of the USS Arleigh Burke class DDG complete with Phased Array radar and AEGIS type system.
> 
> The frigate type 054 looks like its just scaled up from the type 056 corvette and therefore a scaled up Damen Schelde Sigma class design.
> 
> Interesting tidbit is that the Chinese have built a proof-of-concept 1/5th scale LCS design after the USS Independence tri-maran. Pretty neat looking if you ask me...



I don't think if the Chinese will give you an exact their prime state of arts technologies, call it in BMS, or in Navigation systems or else. The Chinese itself is not producing the equivalent of F-22 class frigate for themselves, because they rendering it is not worth for their use


----------



## Bilal9

damiendehorn said:


> If BD needs frigates, then the only option is either Chinese or Russian. The best option would be upgraded type 56 at around 1500-1700 tonnes ASEA radar and mid range VLS system from South Africa.
> 
> The hulls can easily be made in Bangladesh which will make them a lot cheaper, and with TOT enable huge expansion of our naval shipbuilding.



Do we use ASEA (swedish) radar and VLS system from South Africa already? Do they have installations in any regional navies?



madokafc said:


> I don't think if the Chinese will give you an exact their prime state of arts technologies, call it in BMS, or in Navigation systems or else. The Chinese itself is not producing the equivalent of F-22 class frigate for themselves, because they rendering it is not worth for their use



While I think part of your statement is true I will say that F22P dates from a time when stealthy design was not a needed component as it is now. Isn't F22P a redesigned (more modern) type 053 vessel? Other than stealth - it is very capable still...

And like Mr. Penguin said - there is always type C28 if you want stealth...


----------



## Bilal9

Bilal9 said:


> Do we use ASEA (swedish) radar and VLS system from South Africa already? Do they have installations in any regional navies?
> 
> 
> 
> While I think part of your statement is true I will say that F22P dates from a time when stealthy design was not a needed component as it is now. Isn't F22P a redesigned (more modern) type 053 vessel? Other than stealth - it is very capable still...
> 
> And like Mr. Penguin said - there is always type C28 if you want stealth...



This is what Naval Technology says about the F-22P design,

"The F-22P frigate is an updated model of the type 053H3 or Jiangwei-class frigate built by China since the 1990s. The F-22P's hull contains China's type 054 frigate's radar cross-section reduction, which helps prevent detection by radars mounted on other ships, aircraft and anti-ship missiles.

The frigates can operate in multi-threat environments and are equipped with long-range surface-to-surface and surface-to-air missiles, which are capable of attacking multiple targets simultaneously. They are also equipped with under-sea sensors that can detect nuclear and conventional submarines at long range. Powered by four main diesel engines, the F-22P frigate can accommodate about 200 personnel.

The frigates have long-range sensors, navigational radars and trackers, sonars, electronic warfare systems, counter measures (ESM/ECM) systems and advanced command and control systems."

Anyway my point is - for the immediate need of the Bangladesh Navy trying to get a CIWS system which is like the state of the art Phalanx or Goalkeeper, or a Mica VLS is just overkill. For us second rate Chinese maybe okay for now...we'll upgrade or retrofit later.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aliaselin

damiendehorn said:


> If BD needs frigates, then the only option is either Chinese or Russian. The best option would be upgraded type 56 at around 1500-1700 tonnes ASEA radar and mid range VLS system from South Africa.
> 
> The hulls can easily be made in Bangladesh which will make them a lot cheaper, and with TOT enable huge expansion of our naval shipbuilding.



I think you mean this one:






displacement for about 1800 ton. With 24 cell VLS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

aliaselin said:


> I think you mean this one:
> 
> View attachment 25818
> 
> 
> displacement for about 1800 ton. With 24 cell VLS


lighter version of 054A ?  what is the price ?


----------



## aliaselin

BDforever said:


> lighter version of 054A ?  what is the price ?


I think it is comparable to F22P(smaller hull but more advanced equipment)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

aliaselin said:


> I think it is comparable to F22P(smaller hull but more advanced equipment)


can you provide more details ?


----------



## aliaselin

BDforever said:


> can you provide more details ?









see the display card. Displacement is not accurate, from 1500 ton ~ 2000 ton in different exhibition.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

aliaselin said:


> View attachment 25825
> 
> 
> see the display card. Displacement is not accurate, from 1500 ton ~ 2000 ton in different exhibition.


any idea about the price ?
and the other vessel in the picture is the durjoy class

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aliaselin

BDforever said:


> any idea about the price ?
> and the other vessel in the picture is the durjoy class


200 million dollars I guess.
Seems like Dujoy class, or similar one

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

aliaselin said:


> View attachment 25825
> 
> 
> see the display card. Displacement is not accurate, from 1500 ton ~ 2000 ton in different exhibition.


someone is talking sense now..... 
97m, 1,500ton ship with 24 VLS and a helicopter hanger..... thats ship designing!!
it seems very much a modular design, doesn't it?.... 

and previously BN went for Durjoy-class as well as Padma-class..... both the classes are custom-desgined for BN.... even the BNS Bangabandhu was almost custom-made.... so, I won't be surprised if BN went for completely new designs for future frigates and corvettes.... but as the Type 056 program is well under way, I think the future building programs may involve ships a bit larger than Type 056.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> someone is talking sense now.....
> 97m, 1,500ton ship with 24 VLS and a helicopter hanger..... thats ship designing!!
> it seems very much a modular design, doesn't it?....
> 
> and previously BN went for Durjoy-class as well as Padma-class..... both the classes are custom-desgined for BN.... even the BNS Bangabandhu was almost custom-made.... so, I won't be surprised if BN went for completely new designs for future frigates and corvettes.... but as the Type 056 program is well under way, I think the future building programs may involve ships a bit larger than Type 056.....



You're right - this is probably the next corvette class after the Type 056. I like the fact that the superstructure has even more faceted stealth features than the Type 056 and that the CIWS units front and back are almost hidden (probably also for reducing radar signature).

I think that displacement-wise this slots right in between the Type 056 and 054 classes, and as a result is a larger ultramodern follow-on design with VLS after the Type 056.

I am basing this on the fact that the Indian Navy next door has followed on the design of their late-90's Kora class (1500 ton) missile corvettes with much larger (3000 ton) Kamorta class missile corvettes with way more armament and endurance (although wikipedia says they're the same at 4000 Naut. Miles ) which are being laid up and launched within the last two-three years. This is likely the result of doctrinal change converting smaller low-capability missile craft classes (brown water ships) to semi blue-water capability classes, which of course is beyond the scope of the Bangladesh Navy. However - Kamorta class also has a 16 cell Barak 1 VLS and the capability to host much larger ASW helicopters (Sea King) than the Kora class (HAL Chetak aka Alouette) which of course has no VLS. You can make your own conclusions. The straight scoop is that eventually VLS is going to be incorporated into almost all 1500 ton corvettes as well, as missile suites get more advanced, lightweight and compact.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Bilal9 said:


> You're right - this is probably the next corvette class after the Type 056. I like the fact that the superstructure has even more faceted stealth features than the Type 056 and that the CIWS units front and back are almost hidden (probably also for reducing radar signature).
> 
> I think that displacement-wise this slots right in between the Type 056 and 054 classes, and as a result is a larger ultramodern follow-on design with VLS after the Type 056.
> 
> I am basing this on the fact that the Indian Navy next door has followed on the design of their late-90's Kora class (1500 ton) missile corvettes with much larger (3000 ton) Kamorta class missile corvettes with way more armament and endurance (although wikipedia says they're the same at 4000 Naut. Miles ) which are being laid up and launched within the last two-three years. This is likely the result of doctrinal change converting smaller low-capability missile craft classes (brown water ships) to semi blue-water capability classes, which of course is beyond the scope of the Bangladesh Navy. However - Kamorta class also has a 16 cell Barak 1 VLS and the capability to host much larger ASW helicopters (Sea King) than the Kora class (HAL Chetak aka Alouette) which of course has no VLS. You can make your own conclusions. The straight scoop is that eventually VLS is going to be incorporated into almost all 1500 ton corvettes as well, as missile suites get more advanced, lightweight and compact.



One more comment I could not help but make - if the recent naming of new classes being built in China is anything to go by, the definitive new corvette design was logically going to be called type 059. Why ?

Old Destroyer type 052 - New Destroyer type 055 (add 3 to type number)
Old Frigate type 054 - New Frigate type 057 (add 3 to type number), so...
Old Corvette type 056 - New Corvette type should be 059.

But 059 type number is currently reserved for Jiangwei III Frigate class. So what is the official type designation for this new corvette that Aliaselin shared the link for? Or is it not named yet?


----------



## BDforever

Bilal9 said:


> One more comment I could not help but make - if the recent naming of new classes being built in China is anything to go by, the definitive new corvette design was logically going to be called type 059. Why ?
> 
> Old Destroyer type 052 - New Destroyer type 055 (add 3 to type number)
> Old Frigate type 054 - New Frigate type 057 (add 3 to type number), so...
> Old Corvette type 056 - New Corvette type should be 059.
> 
> But 059 type number is currently reserved for Jiangwei III Frigate class. So what is the official type designation for this new corvette that Aliaselin shared the link for? Or is it not named yet?


not named yet


----------



## Penguin

Bilal9 said:


> I will express my ignorance - but does C28A or F22P have VLS systems offered by the Chinese? Or did the PN get VLS from some other country?


Neither currenly has a Chinese VLS, nor do I expect it will get is anytime soon.




Bilal9 said:


> And as I mentioned previously - China type 052D is almost exact copy of the USS Arleigh Burke class DDG complete with Phased Array radar and AEGIS type system.


No it isn't a copy. For starters, the Burkes are a good 2000-2500 larger in displacement.



Bilal9 said:


> The frigate type 054 looks like its just scaled up from the type 056 corvette and therefore a scaled up Damen Schelde Sigma class design.


Type 056 emerged well after Type 054/A. There is no relation between Type 056 and Damen Sigma series whatsoever (they don't even look alike)



Bilal9 said:


> Interesting tidbit is that the Chinese have built a proof-of-concept 1/5th scale LCS design after the USS Independence tri-maran. Pretty neat looking if you ask me...


It is modelled after the British RV Triton


----------



## Bilal9

Penguin said:


> Neither currenly has a Chinese VLS, nor do I expect it will get is anytime soon.
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't a copy. For starters, the Burkes are a good 2000-2500 larger in displacement.
> 
> 
> Type 056 emerged well after Type 054/A. There is no relation between Type 056 and Damen Sigma series whatsoever (they don't even look alike)
> 
> 
> It is modelled after the British RV Triton



Appreciate the comments. I was basing the similarity between the Type 056 and Sigma going by the following images and stealth features,

Type 056





Damen Sigma (KRI Sultan Iskandar Muda)






The details may not be exactly alike but the rough proportions and dimensions are probably similar.


----------



## Penguin

Bilal9 said:


> Appreciate the comments. I was basing the similarity between the Type 056 and Sigma going by the following images and stealth features,
> 
> Type 056
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damen Sigma (KRI Sultan Iskandar Muda)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The details may not be exactly alike but the rough proportions and dimensions are probably similar.




Damen Sigma 9113 (Indonesia)





Damen Sigma 9813 (Morocco)





Damen SIgma 9814 (Vietnam)





sigma damen 10513 (Morocco)





Specs here Sigma-class corvette - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Type 056


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

whether these ships look similar or not.... is this really an issue for Bangladesh Navy?.... we are discussing Bangladesh Navy here....


----------



## Bilal9

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> whether these ships look similar or not.... is this really an issue for Bangladesh Navy?.... we are discussing Bangladesh Navy here....



The relevancy comes because type 056 - according to some of my sources (one link below which says type 056 is equivalent to the Sigma 9113) is a close equivalent of the Damen Sigma at close to one-third or one-fourth the cost, even without considering lower cost Chinese weapons suites. Of course the type 056 is one of the ten best corvettes in the world today design-wise as is the Sigma class. Since BN is building two of the type 056 at KSY, it pays to research what weapons suites various navies have chosen for the Sigma class as they would also apply somewhat to BN's type 056 builds.

PLA Navy Commissions First Type 056 Corvette, Bengbu | Defense Media Network

@Penguin thanks for posting the images. It is clear that the Sigma class (and which rings true with the type 056 as well) is not one single design but variations of designs which you can scale up or down and include (or not) weapons suites which countries require according to their patrolling needs (e.g. ECM choices and type and numbers of AshM, SAM and land attack missiles among other things). Eventually I see the type 056 sport an integrated mast like the Sigma class as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

The [FIncantieri] MOSAIC Family embraces a wide range of possible configurations from 1500 to 2400 Tonnes.
Orizzonte Sistemi Navali
Corvette Fincantieri MOSAIC - derivate dalle NUMC Fulgosi/Comandanti


----------



## aliaselin

Bilal9 said:


> One more comment I could not help but make - if the recent naming of new classes being built in China is anything to go by, the definitive new corvette design was logically going to be called type 059. Why ?
> 
> Old Destroyer type 052 - New Destroyer type 055 (add 3 to type number)
> Old Frigate type 054 - New Frigate type 057 (add 3 to type number), so...
> Old Corvette type 056 - New Corvette type should be 059.
> 
> But 059 type number is currently reserved for Jiangwei III Frigate class. So what is the official type designation for this new corvette that Aliaselin shared the link for? Or is it not named yet?


This is for export only, so should with a name like f18b. we will never equip with this kind of ship because type 056 is more focused on asw and patrol mission but not like yours for multi-role.


----------



## Penguin

aliaselin said:


> This is for export only, so should with a name like f18b. we will never equip with this kind of ship because type 056 is more focused on asw and patrol mission but not like yours for multi-role.


CSOC was the yard thast built F25T (Naresuan class) for Thailand.
Welcome to CSOC

CSOC built the F25T (Naresuan) for Thailand
Welcome to CSOC


----------



## aliaselin

Penguin said:


> CSOC was the yard thast built F25T (Naresuan class) for Thailand.
> Welcome to CSOC
> 
> CSOC built the F25T (Naresuan) for Thailand
> Welcome to CSOC


I remember F25T is built in Hudong Zhonghuang Shiyard, which belongs to CSSC, but designed by 701 Institute, which belongs to CSIC like CSOC, so CSIC have the intellectual property right


----------



## aliaselin

Somebody said these two are type 035G sold to BD, though it needs to be confirmed (if they removed the Navy Flag afterwards)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

aliaselin said:


> View attachment 26145
> 
> 
> Somebody said these two are type 035B sold to BD, though it needs to be confirmed (if they removed the Navy Flag afterwards)


It is said 035G not 035B

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aliaselin

BDforever said:


> It is said 035G not 035B


Sorry，my mistake. Corrected

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

aliaselin said:


> View attachment 26145
> 
> 
> Somebody said these two are type 035G sold to BD, though it needs to be confirmed (if they removed the Navy Flag afterwards)


thanks a lot for posting..... can you mention their pennant numbers?


----------



## Bilal9

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> thanks a lot for posting..... can you mention their pennant numbers?



Could Pennant numbers be ready at this point? Wouldn't the subs need a overall cleaning up, refurbishment and refit before pennant numbers are assigned? I saw two different subs in the last image @aliaselin posted (maybe two different Ming versions?).

Here's a link for an article from last December with some information. I couldn't help but laugh out loud at how a pair of obsolete subs (but useful to Bangladesh as first training subs) like the late Ming class could spark high-flying discussion of the Indian navy being 'unsettled'. Of course Indians have an AC group in the area (I forget whether Eastern or Southern command). So much BS and hogwash...

China to Sell Bangladesh 2 Submarines | The Diplomat



Bilal9 said:


> Could Pennant numbers be ready at this point? Wouldn't the subs need a overall cleaning up, refurbishment and refit before pennant numbers are assigned? I saw two different subs in the last image @aliaselin posted (maybe two different Ming versions?).
> 
> Here's a link for an article from last December with some information. I couldn't help but laugh out loud at how a pair of obsolete subs (but useful to Bangladesh as first training subs) like the late Ming class could spark high-flying discussion of the Indian navy being 'unsettled'. Of course Indians have an AC group in the area (I forget whether Eastern or Southern command). So much BS and hogwash...
> 
> China to Sell Bangladesh 2 Submarines | The Diplomat



I take that comment back - they're the same subs, the inboard one has the top cover on the prow open and is not as loaded (and submerged) as the other one.


----------



## BDforever

Bilal9 said:


> Could Pennant numbers be ready at this point? Wouldn't the subs need a overall cleaning up, refurbishment and refit before pennant numbers are assigned? I saw two different subs in the last image @aliaselin posted (maybe two different Ming versions?).
> 
> Here's a link for an article from last December with some information. I couldn't help but laugh out loud at how a pair of obsolete subs (but useful to Bangladesh as first training subs) like the late Ming class could spark high-flying discussion of the Indian navy being 'unsettled'. Of course Indians have an AC group in the area (I forget whether Eastern or Southern command). So much BS and hogwash...
> 
> China to Sell Bangladesh 2 Submarines | The Diplomat
> 
> 
> 
> I take that comment back - they're the same subs, the inboard one has the top cover on the prow open and is not as loaded (and submerged) as the other one.


----------



## kalu_miah

There are two reasons why Bangladesh is getting these old junk subs:

1. It does not affect India's security as they will never be much effective against Indian navy
2. Hasina and others will pocket bigger kickbacks

The only positive in this sorry saga is that the deal is with China, our potential ally and that Bangladesh navy will get sub experience.


----------



## Penguin

kalu_miah said:


> There are two reasons why Bangladesh is getting these old junk subs:
> 
> 1. It does not affect India's security as they will never be much effective against Indian navy
> 2. Hasina and others will pocket bigger kickbacks
> 
> The only positive in this sorry saga is that the deal is with China, our potential ally and that Bangladesh navy will get sub experience.


There's 3 actually. The third being that since the country doesn't have a submarine service yet, and these are proven, if relatively simple, boats with which the trade can be learned, while adding a layer of complexity to the national defence posture for any external force.


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Bilal9 said:


> Could Pennant numbers be ready at this point? Wouldn't the subs need a overall cleaning up, refurbishment and refit before pennant numbers are assigned?


well, I was actually referring to the pennant in PLAN service.... some of the subs used to show big pennants.... with pennants we can at least guess a little bit about more specifics....

and about these subs' usefulness..... I talked about it before, and would talk again...... if you know how to use something, you can make it count..... the first advantage of these subs is obviously training..... the second one is deterrent.... think about it.... can only one ship track one of subs after it leaves our port?..... you need at least several units to track a single sub..... that way, those enemy units won't be able to face our surface fleet..... thats called a force multiplier.... we don't have a surface fleet that would scare anyone to a point where our enemy would be forced to field twice strong a force.... but a submarine, even an old one, can...... the effectiveness of these increases several fold when we place them against one of our neighbour's forces that has serious ASW deficiency.... and don't forget that subs are not just effective for interdiction..... they're one of the most effective intelligence platform, able to provide vital early warning to a fleet..... subs would hardly be effective against strongly-held fleets.... most effective against SLOC, where protection is limited.....


----------



## kalu_miah

Ming Type 035 - People's Liberation Army Navy
Chinese Defence Today :: Type 035 (Ming Class) Diesel-Electric Submarine

Hopefully at least one of these two have an AIP.


----------



## Penguin

kalu_miah said:


> Ming Type 035 - People's Liberation Army Navy
> Chinese Defence Today :: Type 035 (Ming Class) Diesel-Electric Submarine
> 
> Hopefully at least one of these two have an AIP.


Not very likely, since they are of an old model. However, while noisy, if you equip them with sub-launched antiship missiles and don't move them too much (i.e. strategc locations), they would give a opposing naval commander something which cannot be easily ignored.Egypt equipped its old Chinese Ming's with Sub-Harpoon, for example.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

Penguin said:


> Not very likely, since they are of an old model. However, while noisy, if you equip them with sub-launched antiship missiles and don't move them too much (i.e. strategc locations), they would give a opposing naval commander something which cannot be easily ignored.Egypt equipped its old Chinese Ming's with Sub-Harpoon, for example.



Well I think the chances of Bangladesh getting sub-launched Harpoons with India's objections are close to nil. And I don't know if the Chinese offer a retrofit of the Ming G model with the C-801Q which is a Submarine-launched C-801 model. More importantly - does the threat from Myanmar Navy necessitate an AShM of this caliber (so to speak)?

Meanwhile as an aside - review this piece of hogwash from the Forbes magazine last January (inaccuracies are legion and who is this Arafat Kabir Mossad guy?),

China Making A Play At Bangladesh? - Forbes


----------



## Penguin

Bilal9 said:


> Well I think the chances of Bangladesh getting sub-launched Harpoons with India's objections are close to nil. And I don't know if the Chinese offer a retrofit of the Ming G model with the C-801Q which is a Submarine-launched C-801 model. More importantly - does the threat from Myanmar Navy necessitate an AShM of this caliber (so to speak)?
> 
> Meanwhile as an aside - review this piece of hogwash from the Forbes magazine last January (inaccuracies are legion and who is this Arafat Kabir Mossad guy?),
> 
> China Making A Play At Bangladesh? - Forbes





Or e.g. the SM-39 Exocet. Or the Russian Club family? It is a free market...


----------



## Penguin

Bilal9 said:


> Meanwhile as an aside - review this piece of hogwash from the Forbes magazine last January (inaccuracies are legion and who is this Arafat Kabir Mossad guy?),
> 
> Do your research:
> 
> China Making A Play At Bangladesh? - Forbes


_Arafat Kabir Upol is an observer of national and global politics, foreign policy and diplomacy. A native from Bangladesh, his works have appeared in the Diplomatic Courier, International Policy Digest, The Diplomat and other publications. He is a multilingual member of Young Professionals in Foreign Policy.
Arafat Kabir Upol

Arafat Kabir is a regional politics analyst based in Bangladesh.
Arafat Kabir Profile | The National Interest

*Crimea and Bangladesh: Behind the Controversy*
Dhaka’s abstention on the UN resolution on Crimea should not have been a surprise.
[Arafat Kabir is a Bangladesh based analyst of regional and global affairs. His articles have appeared in outlets including The Wall Street Journal, The National Interest and International Policy Digest.]
Crimea and Bangladesh: Behind the Controversy | The Diplomat_

*Bangladesh: Lessons from Estonia?*
Two very different countries, with a common vision. But there are some differences
Bangladesh: Lessons from Estonia? | The Diplomat

_Modi-fying our strategy | Dhaka Tribune

Bangladesh: Indian Cooperation Sparks Public Discord

Diplomacy Bridging the U.S-Iranian Divide
_
Global | Young Professionals in Foreign Policy






Arafat Kabir | Conflict Resolutions and World Security Solutions | worldsecuritynetwork.com


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Bilal9 said:


> Well I think the chances of Bangladesh getting sub-launched Harpoons with India's objections are close to nil. And I don't know if the Chinese offer a retrofit of the Ming G model with the C-801Q which is a Submarine-launched C-801 model. More importantly - does the threat from Myanmar Navy necessitate an AShM of this caliber (so to speak)?
> 
> Meanwhile as an aside - review this piece of hogwash from the Forbes magazine last January (inaccuracies are legion and who is this Arafat Kabir Mossad guy?),
> 
> China Making A Play At Bangladesh? - Forbes


some inaccuracies for sure.... 
I think the biggest fault of his writing is that he totally missed out the parts played by India, US and Russia to highlight his point.... the title gives away his stance towards Chinese involvement.....


----------



## Bilal9

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> some inaccuracies for sure....
> I think the biggest fault of his writing is that he totally missed out the parts played by India, US and Russia to highlight his point.... the title gives away his stance towards Chinese involvement.....



Agreed on all counts. He conveniently forgot to mention (at an interesting and possibly deliberate attempt to 'sensationalize' the story) the well-known fact that Missile/UAV batteries and Naval bases at Sagar Island and a deep draft port for AC group vessels including Arihant subs at Paradip (a few miles North of Vizag) has been in planning for ages by the Eastern command of the Indian Navy. Such planning far precedes any Chinese attempt to string a pearl necklace of ports across Asian countries by China in trying to create a 'maritime' silk road. If there is going to be a Gwadar East it could hardly be Chittagong (Bangladesh is not nearly as hostile to India as Pakistan is). As @kalu_miah interjected above - purchase of obsolete late Ming subs could itself be a concession paid by the Bangladesh Govt. to Indian diplomatic pressure. Bangladesh could easily afford Yuan class subs if not Kilo class copies made by China outright which of course are in another gradation strategy-wise as @Ideas_R_Bulletproof stated earlier.

I think he either does not get (or chooses to ignore) the larger geopolitical roles being played by players other than China and ends up being a convenient mouthpiece for Neocon (read Anti-Chinese) interests. Sad...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Bilal9 said:


> Agreed on all counts. He conveniently forgot to mention (at an interesting and possibly deliberate attempt to 'sensationalize' the story) the well-known fact that Missile/UAV batteries and Naval bases at Sagar Island and a deep draft port for AC group vessels including Arihant subs at Paradip (a few miles North of Vizag) has been in planning for ages by the Eastern command of the Indian Navy. Such planning far precedes any Chinese attempt to string a pearl necklace of ports across Asian countries by China in trying to create a 'maritime' silk road. If there is going to be a Gwadar East it could hardly be Chittagong (Bangladesh is not nearly as hostile to India as Pakistan is). As @kalu_miah interjected above - purchase of obsolete late Ming subs could itself be a concession paid by the Bangladesh Govt. to Indian diplomatic pressure. Bangladesh could easily afford Yuan class subs if not Kilo class copies made by China outright which of course are in another gradation strategy-wise as @Ideas_R_Bulletproof stated earlier.
> 
> I think he either does not get (or chooses to ignore) the larger geopolitical roles being played by players other than China and ends up being a convenient mouthpiece for Neocon (read Anti-Chinese) interests. Sad...


his write-up was imbalanced from the start.... none of the powers is having a hands-off policy here in the Bay of Bengal.... if we want to address it, we should address the whole picture instead of picking up just one part of it.... if someone does the latter, he most definitely favours the plays of one or more of the other parties.... we must not forget that, to survive we need to balance all the powers' interests.... to listen to one or the other is the biggest mistake we can possibly make.... our situation is unique.... so, we should go our unique way, rather than following a magic potion suggested by someone.....


----------



## kalu_miah

Two related earlier threads, one before the sub purchase and one when the deal was finalized:
Future Submarine fleet for Bangladesh
SUBMARINE PURCHASE: Dhaka finalises deals with Beijing

The US is not going to last too long in this region, my personal opinion, the safer bet is to go with China. Myanmar will become a Chinese vassal as it had been in past centuries. US Pivot to Asia will fail. US influence will keep going down with every passing year and the gap being filled by China. US led west is a formidable power economically with technology that no one can match yet, but the gap is closing fast. The main reason why China will win in East Asia is because its close proximity. China sits in the eastern end of Eurasian land mass with borders with many countries, from Central Asia to Korean peninsula. The US led West are faraway and there is only so much that can be done with projected power using seaborne vessels and a few bases. Economies of these countries will get much more integrated with China, because of close proximity, much more than they can become integrated with the West.

India is trying very hard to make China allergic to Muslims using Uighur violence and separatism, looking at some posts in this forum. One of our biggest drawback is that we are Muslim, no one trusts or likes us. But alliances are based on mutual need, not likes or dislikes.

A nation has to make an educated guess about the future and throw their lot with the most likely winner. Fence sitting is for confused people, it is tantamount to wasting time and giving enemy the opportunity to succeed.

Another reason for China selling the obsolete subs could be that due to current govt. close relationship with India, China is not comfortable to sell their latest tech, as the Indians may get access to inspect them closely, according to quite a few posters in above threads.


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

aliaselin said:


> View attachment 26145
> 
> 
> Somebody said these two are type 035G sold to BD, though it needs to be confirmed (if they removed the Navy Flag afterwards)


have the suns been decommissioned as yet?


----------



## Penguin

kalu_miah said:


> we are Muslim, no one trusts or likes us.


I hope you speak for yourself .


----------



## BDforever

Penguin said:


> I hope you speak for yourself .


ignore it, every where brings religion


----------



## kalu_miah

Penguin said:


> I hope you speak for yourself .



Where are you from, by the way, why not show your flags?

Specifically what do you want to know about that statement, that religion has no bearing on people's likes and dislikes?



BDforever said:


> ignore it, every where brings religion



Mind your own business, he asked me a question, I can answer it.


----------



## Penguin

kalu_miah said:


> Where are you from, by the way, why not show your flags?


Antarctica doesn't have a flag as it is not a nation nor is it ruled by a single government or body.











kalu_miah said:


> Specifically what do you want to know about that statement, that religion has no bearing on people's likes and dislikes?


I don't want to know anything about any statement. I merely stated that I hoped you spoke for yourself only when you said "we are Muslim, no one trusts or likes us."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kalu_miah

Penguin said:


> Antarctica doesn't have a flag as it is not a nation nor is it ruled by a single government or body.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to know anything about any statement. I merely stated that I hoped you spoke for yourself only when you said "we are Muslim, no one trusts or likes us."



Ok, good, I understood and acknowledge your statement. Sorry if I was being nosy.


----------



## aliaselin

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> have the suns been decommissioned as yet?


Not yet, see the flag. Actually these two are alleged BD bought submarines by the one who take the photoes and it belongs to South Sea Fleet. My source is a different story, which said the two are from North Sea Fleet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Wish Bangladesh can bought more modern subs such as Amur Class or Lada class or even improved U-209/U-214 instead of second tier diesel subs from Chinese


----------



## jarves

kalu_miah said:


> India is trying very hard to make China allergic to Muslims using Uighur violence and separatism, looking at some posts in this forum. One of our biggest drawback is that we are Muslim, no one trusts or likes us. But alliances are based on mutual need, not likes or dislikes.


India is doing nothing in Uighuir.Stop posting your retarded conspiracy theories.Whatever happening in Uighuir is the fault of Muslims themselves who are living there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black Eagle 90

kalu_miah said:


> Two related earlier threads, one before the sub purchase and one when the deal was finalized:
> Future Submarine fleet for Bangladesh
> SUBMARINE PURCHASE: Dhaka finalises deals with Beijing
> 
> The US is not going to last too long in this region, my personal opinion, the safer bet is to go with China. Myanmar will become a Chinese vassal as it had been in past centuries. US Pivot to Asia will fail. US influence will keep going down with every passing year and the gap being filled by China. US led west is a formidable power economically with technology that no one can match yet, but the gap is closing fast. The main reason why China will win in East Asia is because its close proximity. China sits in the eastern end of Eurasian land mass with borders with many countries, from Central Asia to Korean peninsula. The US led West are faraway and there is only so much that can be done with projected power using seaborne vessels and a few bases. Economies of these countries will get much more integrated with China, because of close proximity, much more than they can become integrated with the West.
> 
> India is trying very hard to make China allergic to Muslims using Uighur violence and separatism, looking at some posts in this forum. One of our biggest drawback is that we are Muslim, no one trusts or likes us. But alliances are based on mutual need, not likes or dislikes.
> 
> A nation has to make an educated guess about the future and throw their lot with the most likely winner. Fence sitting is for confused people, it is tantamount to wasting time and giving enemy the opportunity to succeed.
> 
> Another reason for China selling the obsolete subs could be that due to current govt. close relationship with India, China is not comfortable to sell their latest tech, as the Indians may get access to inspect them closely, according to quite a few posters in above threads.



I hope that BN should make a deal of 6 S-20 with 2 from China and 4 local production till 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

aliaselin said:


> Not yet, see the flag. Actually these two are alleged BD bought submarines by the one who take the photoes and it belongs to South Sea Fleet. My source is a different story, which said the two are from North Sea Fleet.


thanks a lot for the update.... 
any idea about the time the discussed subs may be decommissioned?
plz keep us posted.....


----------



## Zarvan

Black Eagle 90 said:


> I hope that BN should make a deal of 6 S-20 with 2 from China and 4 local production till 2020.


If they go for these Indians are gonna have heart attack

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aliaselin

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> thanks a lot for the update....
> any idea about the time the discussed subs may be decommissioned?
> plz keep us posted.....


There is new type 039B transported to Shanghai for sea trial last month, so maybe 4 to 6 months later we will see news about submarines decommissioned. If it is from North Sea Fleet, I can take the photos about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black Eagle 90

Zarvan said:


> If they go for these Indians are gonna have heart attack


Actually the current and even in the past as well. Navies have a single force that totally relies on Submarines only. So BN which has a good deal of money should be looking in to having just small fleet:
6 S-20 or bigger 3500 Tons SSK
7 of the 2100 Tons Corvette
7 of the 0700 Tons FAC
Good number of Patrol boats
3-5 ATR-72 MPA
UAVs for 24/7


----------



## Zarvan

Black Eagle 90 said:


> Actually the current and even in the past as well. Navies have a single force that totally relies on Submarines only. So BN which has a good deal of money should be looking in to having just small fleet:
> 6 S-20 or bigger 3500 Tons SSK
> 7 of the 2100 Tons Corvette
> 7 of the 0700 Tons FAC
> Good number of Patrol boats
> 3-5 ATR-72 MPA
> UAVs for 24/7


I think they should have 7 Corvettes and 7 Frigates and 7 FAC with around 6 Submarines and 200 + Fighter Jets

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aliaselin

F-15 have stayed in Huangpu Shipyard for someday and leaves today.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

aliaselin said:


> F-15 have stayed in Huangpu Shipyard for someday and leaves today.
> View attachment 26708


thanks a lot for posting this.....
do you think any work has gone on it, or was it just ceremonial?
coz the frigate went to China to attend an event.....


----------



## Penguin

kalu_miah said:


> Ok, good, I understood and acknowledge your statement. Sorry if I was being nosy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aliaselin

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> thanks a lot for posting this.....
> do you think any work has gone on it, or was it just ceremonial?
> coz the frigate went to China to attend an event.....


 Maybe for simple maintenance by the way

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kalu_miah

Penguin said:


>



I believe I have a pretty good idea where you could be from. I think you are a Naval professional, amateur enthusiast cannot have this much interest or knowledge. Without a doubt the knowledge you share here is valuable for forum members.

BDforever supports a murderous dictatorial regime in Bangladesh, could be associated with or part of it and he regularly promotes the Death Squad police force abducting and killing civilians as models of professional police force in South Asia. The political party he supports have destroyed democracy in Bangladesh and installed a pro-India dictator in a sham election on Jan 05, 2014. Just for your information. This is off topic here, but I say this to let you know why I am upset with him and his types.

As for my statement you quoted, is it any secret that Muslims are not liked or trusted through out the globe, why would this statement seem so odd to you, someone who I am sure have seen so much of the world, perhaps visited so many port of calls in many countries around the world? Why do I need to speak for myself only to make that observation? Is it not obvious for anyone who has been an adult since 2001 that this is true for all 1.6 billion Muslims? I am just curious about what you meant or implied by your posts.


----------



## BDforever

kalu_miah said:


> I have very good idea where you could be from. You are a Naval professional that is for sure.
> 
> The person who has been thanking you, supports a murderous dictatorial regime in Bangladesh, could be associated or part of it and he regularly promotes the Death Squad police force abducting and killing civilians as models of professional police force in South Asia. The political party he supports have destroyed democracy in Bangladesh and installed a pro-India dictator in a sham election on Jan 05, 2014. Just for your information. This is off topic here, but I say this to let you know why I am upset with him and his types.
> 
> As for my statement, is it any secret that Muslims are not liked or trusted through out the globe, why would this statement seem so odd to you, someone who I am sure have seen so much of the world, making many port of calls in many ports around the world? Why do I need to speak for myself to make that observation?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kalu_miah

BDforever said:


> View attachment 26764



It may seem funny to you, but not for 160 million Bangladeshi's who you and your kind have betrayed for your mother India.


----------



## BDforever

kalu_miah said:


> It may seem funny to you, but not for 160 million Bangladeshi's who you and your kind have betrayed for your mother India.


----------



## Black Eagle 90

aliaselin said:


> F-15 have stayed in Huangpu Shipyard for someday and leaves today.
> View attachment 26708





aliaselin said:


> F-15 have stayed in Huangpu Shipyard for someday and leaves today.
> View attachment 26708


How many Ship Yards???


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

plz refrain from political discussion in this thread.... there are other threads for those.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Specs for the Ming 035G models (pretty modest as these are training subs):

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Bilal9 said:


> Specs for the Ming 035G models (pretty modest as these are training subs):


are the carried torpedoes dummy?


----------



## BDforever

awesome picture of BNS Bongobandhu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

BDforever said:


> awesome picture of BNS Bongobandhu
> View attachment 27113



Your country should ordering more of Bongobandhu instead of F22P class

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

madokafc said:


> Your country should ordering more of Bongobandhu instead of F22P class


as if we ordered F22P ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

BDforever said:


> as if we ordered F22P ?



sorry tipo, i meaning the wrong ships.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aliaselin

Looks beautiful

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DefenceBD

Can you give the source of the pic *@aliaselin ?*


----------



## BDforever

DefenceBD said:


> Can you give the source of the pic *@aliaselin ?*


that is chinese source, @aliaselin can give you, welcome to the forum. introduce yourself in member's section


----------



## Bilal9

madokafc said:


> Your country should ordering more of Bongobandhu instead of F22P class



Although a bit late in replying, let me interject.

According to a more or less reliable naval and defense industry source (AMI International) BN has already ordered two additional South Korean smaller frigates or corvettes to add on to the single Bangabandhu (modified Ulsan class). However we don't know details (whether larger or smaller than Bangabandhu Ulsan class, new, refurbished or re-fitted).These corvettes could be refurbished Ulsan I class frigates similar to BangaBandhu - because Ulsan class is now slated for replacement in the Republic of Korea Navy, ROKN and they will be sold off. Or they could be new-build frigates (possibly scaled down versions of the Incheon FFX class being built for the (ROKN) at this time) which succeeds the Ulsan class. A third possibility are not frigates but refurbished Pohang class corvettes that will be retiring from the ROKN over the next several years as well. The Incheon class scaled up or down will carry on the roles for both retired Pohang class corvettes and Ulsan class FFGs.

So it seems there will be two classes of FFGs and corvettes in the BN per classic Navy doctrine, a more numerous 'normal quality' complement to add force numbers (mostly refurbished Chinese, Korean and a few USCG cutters), and a few top echelon 'high quality' hulls with first-world navy electronic warfare suites. The new 056 class corvette when built locally will join the latter group IMHO.


----------



## Bilal9

aliaselin said:


> Looks beautiful



Thank you for posting the image. Earlier you had mentioned something about Bangladesh F18B frigate, Can you kindly elaborate?


----------



## Bilal9

Bilal9 said:


> Although a bit late in replying, let me interject.
> 
> ...snip...



Just to illustrate some similarities and differences,

Images of unmodified ROKN ULSAN I class FFG, Bangabandhu (modified Ulsan class FFG) and new INCHEON class FFG (image credits: Globalsecurity, BN and Jager). Progression of older to new(er) Korean designs.


----------



## BDforever

Bilal9 said:


> Just to illustrate some similarities and differences,
> 
> Images of unmodified ROKN ULSAN I class FFG, Bangabandhu (modified Ulsan class FFG) and new INCHEON class FFG (image credits: Globalsecurity, BN and Jager at KODEF.net). Progression of older to new(er) Korean designs.


BNS Bangabondhu is newly built, not modified old ship. it is only one of its class.


----------



## Bilal9

BDforever said:


> BNS Bangabondhu is newly built, not modified old ship. it is only one of its class.



You are right. The new-build was ordered from the manufacturer heavily modified. I think my statements were not understood in their context. Daewoo Shipbuilding & Marine Engineering (DSME) offered Bangladesh a DW2000H derivative (light frigate). It weighs half as much as most comparably armed frigates yet compares well in endurance and electronic warfare capability.

The FFX-1 Incheon-class is known as a HDF-3000 derivative (next Korean FFX standard) built by Hyundai Heavy Industries Co. Ltd. (HHI) instead of DSME.

The production of these common designs (DW2000 & HDF-3000) for ROKN are usually split between DSME & HHI although STX, the third of the three large Korean Shipyards sometimes gets subcomponent work as well.

Korean Joint venture electronic warfare suites and weapons are a better deal compared to their European equivalents.

*Samsung-Thales* offers a Korean developed combat management system such as,
- Naval Shield Integrated Combat Management System (NS-ICMS);
- Short Range Tracking Radar systems.

which maybe of interest to the Bangladesh Navy as it is planned for integration with the Incheon class FFX or even be offered for retrofit to refitted ex-ROKN Ulsan Class vessels. Image below.






*Hyundai WIA* is a part of the Hyundai conglomerate which makes the following naval gun products under license from Oto Melara and Thales Nederland which maybe more economical to buy and integrate in the new FFX compared to the original European products.
- 76mm Super Rapid naval gun (equiv. to OTO MELARA);
- 40mm naval gun;
- Goalkeeper CIWS (equiv. to the US Phalanx CIWS);
- Other small-bore close-in weapons

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

These are pictures of the proposed Incheon class FFX *Batch II* (more stealthy design). Compare this to the Original Incheon FFX I and see how the new integrated mast, VLS and goalkeeper in the rear were placed.

IMHO this would be a great design as a successor to the BNS BangaBandhu provided we also get TOT. Of course with 3500+ tons this is sized in the 'Somudro Joy' class (our largest frigate so far) - but of course far more modern. 

With almost 200 local shipyards (and about ten major ones) I'm sure subsystems can be "easily made" . For a small country Bangladesh is well-blessed in this area (making floaty things, and also floaty things with barbs )

Images follow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=758648880842763





Here's an old blurry overhead video fly-through of Khulna Shipyard (Video courtesy of BN), the grand-daddy of the major Public Sector shipyards in the country. It was established in 1957 and since then has built thousands of small and large public sector vessels (BIWTA, BIWTC) including 250 and 650 ton class patrol boats for the Coast Guard and Navy built recently under Noubahini management. Of course it is easily capable of building up to 10,000 ton vessels. Notice the efficient layout on how multiple vessels can be built simultaneously then launched sideways. I doubt it ever reached 100% (or even 75%) of designed hull-build capacity.

The nicely laid-out shipyard was designed by collaboration of the German shipbuilder *H. C. Stülcken Sohn* (aka *Stülcken-Werft*) which was located in Hamburg. Stülcken was famous for building VIIC type U-boats for the Kriegsmarine in WW II and was absorbed into the Blohm + Voss conglomerate in the mid-60's.

In the mid-50's Koreans and Chinese started in the same place with capital projects like this. Typical subcontinental mismanagement. If managed properly we would be in a position to export ships to Korea today rather than other way round, given our low labor cost. But it was not to be because of internal and external interference and a variety of effed up priorities.


----------



## aliaselin

Bilal9 said:


> Thank you for posting the image. Earlier you had mentioned something about Bangladesh F18B frigate, Can you kindly elaborate?


I mean it will not have a name as Type 059 because it is too expensive and low cost-effect for us, but with an export designation, something like if sold to BD, it will have name as F18B; if to Pakistan, then with a name F18P. It is just an example to illustrate its name rule.


----------



## Bilal9

aliaselin said:


> I mean it will not have a name as Type 059 because it is too expensive and low cost-effect for us, but with an export designation, something like if sold to BD, it will have name as F18B; if to Pakistan, then with a name F18P. It is just an example to illustrate its name rule.



Appreciate the explanation. One more question if I may. Being in China and monitoring local forums - what is the latest ETA for BN 056 class corvettes? Any rough ballpark estimate or new scoop?


----------



## DefenceBD

aliaselin said:


> View attachment 27487
> 
> 
> Looks beautiful


Please give me the source link from where you collected the pic.
Also i will be delighted if you give some links of Chinese forum where Bangladesh defence is a topic


----------



## aliaselin

Bilal9 said:


> Appreciate the explanation. One more question if I may. Being in China and monitoring local forums - what is the latest ETA for BN 056 class corvettes? Any rough ballpark estimate or new scoop?


You can get more information from BD local medias than us until the ships are launched, because the confidential rule of the shipyard is very strict



DefenceBD said:


> Please give me the source link from where you collected the pic.
> Also i will be delighted if you give some links of Chinese forum where Bangladesh defence is a topic


Chinese forum is very different from here as no specific issue is pinned, and I collect it by myself and it is hard to find the link for them when several days passed because there are so many posts on Chinese forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DefenceBD

BNS Nirmul departed for lebanon





BNS ALI HAIDER departed for lebanon in UNIFIL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kalu_miah

Stealth Subs Could Sink America’s Navy - Yahoo News

*Stealth Subs Could Sink America’s Navy*
By Bill Sweetman16 hours ago

The Daily Beast




In this 2011 file photo, Chinese Adm. Wu Shengli, Commander, People's Liberation Army (Navy), 2nd right, views a model of a Kockums A26 stealth submarine with subordinates on Wednesday May 18, 2011 in Singapore during the International Maritime Defense Show. (AP Photo/Joseph Nair)
Submarines are getting quieter, stealthier, and better armed. And that could mean major trouble for the U.S. Navy and its aging fleet of sub-hunters. The tactical balance between the surface warship and the submarine has strategic impact. The submarine is not made for a show of force. Its principal weapon is designed not to damage a ship, but to sink it—rapidly and probably with much loss of life. It’s a sure way to shift the trajectory of any conflict in a more violent direction.

"The best deterrent against submarine attack is robust defense—but as little as surface sailors like to discuss it, that defense has seldom been less assured.

Modern diesel-electric submarines (SSKs) are very hard to detect. It’s not that SSKs with air-independent propulsion (AIP) systems are much quieter, but they mitigate the SSK’s drawback: lack of speed and endurance on quiet electric power. When the Swedish AIP boat _Gotland_ operated with the U.S. Navy out of San Diego in 2005-07, the Navy’s surface ships turned up all too often in a photo album acquired by the submarine’s mast. The sub was so quiet, that it consistently managed to get within easy torpedo range.

AIP submarines are a high priority in the budgets of nations such as Singapore, Korea and Japan. Russia has struggled with its _Lada_-class boats, but persisted, and is selling them to China. Sweden, whose Kockums yard developed the AIP technology for Japan’s big 4100-ton _Soryu_-class subs, had trouble getting its A26 replacement submarine program started. In an indication of its importance, Saab will buy the Kockums yard back for Sweden from ThyssenKrupp Marine Systems.

AIP—which uses stored liquid oxygen and fuel to generate power underwater—seems to be here to stay, whether it uses the Swedish-developed Stirling-cycle engine (a 19th-century curiosity, but very efficient) or fuel cells, favored by ThyssenKrupp’s German yards. and Russia. Lithium-ion batteries will further increase underwater performance. Kockums advertises another step in invisibility called Ghost (genuine holistic stealth) which, like stealth technology on an airplane, involves the careful blending of hull shapes and rubber-like coatings to make the submarine into a weak sonar target. .

Other improvements are making the submarine more elusive and lethal. Masts with high-definition cameras are as clear as direct-vision optics—so the mast needs only to break the surface and make a single sweep to provide a full horizon view. Finmeccanica’s WASS division and Atlas Electronik offer modern all-electric torpedoes with multiple guidance modes, from fiber-optic to wake-homing, and back-breaking influence fuzes that work too often for comfort.

Antisubmarine warfare (ASW) has not stagnated, but it shows signs of disarray. After the end of the Cold War stopped the Soviet Union’s push for quieter submarines, the U.S. scrapped improvements to the P-3 sub-hunting plane and the P-3’s replacement. The carrier-based S-3 Viking went the same way, and the U.K., more recently, retired the Nimrod and cancelled its deeply flawed MRA4 replacement sub-hunters. ASW assets and crews have been diverted to reconnaissance missions in overland and littoral wars. The Navy’s strategy for the new Boeing P-8A Poseidon is to get the airframes first, because P-3s are wearing out.

The U.S. Navy’s ASW future hinges on two new technologies: Multistatic, active, coherent (MAC) acoustic systems, or sonar,, and automated radar detection of periscopes. Today, airplanes mainly hunt submarines by para-dropping a pattern of sonobuoys, most of which are passive listening devices. “Active” search nodes depend on noise sources that can be as simple as an explosive squib. Planned for later P-8A models, MAC uses buoys that can transmit tones and sophisticated waveforms that, when they bounce off the sub and are picked up by the other buoys in the network, can accurately pin down its position. MAC is likely to be quite costly to operate—the P-8A carries many more buoys than a P-3, and the buoys are more complex. Testing so far has not been a disaster, but it has been limited. One series of tests last year was truncated so that the test aircraft and crew could go and chase drug-runners. Picking real targets from false targets and clutter is still down to operators.

Better ways to detect periscopes—with the radar cross-section of a floating Coke can—have been under study since the early 1990s, but the Navy has vacillated on deployment plans. The new Automatic Radar Periscope Detection and Discrimination (ARPDD) technology—which uses very fast scanning and a lot of signal processing to tell a slow-moving scope from drifting debris—was to be used on upgraded P-3 radars. But in 2005—after the Gotland tests started, which may not have been a coincidence—the plans changed to stress close-in defense of the aircraft carrier, with ARPDD used first MH-60R helicopters and on a radar mounted on the carrier itself. ARPDD disappeared from the P-8 radar requirement, then returned. More recently, the carrier-mounted radar has been discontinued and surface combatants will have ARPDD.

But the key to telling the periscope and the Coke can apart is that one of them is moving purposefully, and an electronic mast that surfaces intermittently makes an even less obvious track than a direct-view periscope that has to stay up to function. That change was not in sight when ARPDD was conceived.

Surface warfare may be heading for a strategic dilemma. The surface combatant is vital for many missions—but its utility could be drastically limited if a submarine threat imposes a no-go area. And as more new AIP subs enter service, denying the problem is less and less of an option.

_This column also appears in the May 12 issue of _Aviation Week & Space Technology. _For more of Sweetman’s columns, see: _aviationweek.com/columns/commanders-intent"

Imagine what a single AIP sub could do for Bangladesh Navy, instead of the 2 non-AIP subs we are getting.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

SWADS ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Training with US NAVY................


----------



## halfilhal

US Officer: Bus karo yaar, hum machli pakadne nahi jaa rahe...


----------



## Bilal9

"The U.S. Fish & Wildlife Service’s (USFWS) 2011 National Survey of Fishing, Hunting and Wildlife-Associated Recreation identiﬁes *ﬁshing as one of the most popular outdoor recreational activities in the United States*. *As many as 33 million people aged 16 or older participate in the activity, and spend $48 billion annually on equipment*, licenses, trips and other ﬁshing-related items or events." linky

Sorry about the OT segway. Now back to your regular topic.


----------



## random123

So BN is buying S-20 or Yuan 41 from China.


----------



## Avisheik

random123 said:


> So BN is buying S-20 or Yuan 41 from China.


 
Type 035( Ming Class)


----------



## Avisheik

kalu_miah said:


> Stealth Subs Could Sink America’s Navy - Yahoo News
> 
> *Stealth Subs Could Sink America’s Navy*
> By Bill Sweetman16 hours ago
> 
> The Daily Beast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this 2011 file photo, Chinese Adm. Wu Shengli, Commander, People's Liberation Army (Navy), 2nd right, views a model of a Kockums A26 stealth submarine with subordinates on Wednesday May 18, 2011 in Singapore during the International Maritime Defense Show. (AP Photo/Joseph Nair)
> Submarines are getting quieter, stealthier, and better armed. And that could mean major trouble for the U.S. Navy and its aging fleet of sub-hunters. The tactical balance between the surface warship and the submarine has strategic impact. The submarine is not made for a show of force. Its principal weapon is designed not to damage a ship, but to sink it—rapidly and probably with much loss of life. It’s a sure way to shift the trajectory of any conflict in a more violent direction.
> 
> "The best deterrent against submarine attack is robust defense—but as little as surface sailors like to discuss it, that defense has seldom been less assured.
> 
> Modern diesel-electric submarines (SSKs) are very hard to detect. It’s not that SSKs with air-independent propulsion (AIP) systems are much quieter, but they mitigate the SSK’s drawback: lack of speed and endurance on quiet electric power. When the Swedish AIP boat _Gotland_ operated with the U.S. Navy out of San Diego in 2005-07, the Navy’s surface ships turned up all too often in a photo album acquired by the submarine’s mast. The sub was so quiet, that it consistently managed to get within easy torpedo range.
> 
> AIP submarines are a high priority in the budgets of nations such as Singapore, Korea and Japan. Russia has struggled with its _Lada_-class boats, but persisted, and is selling them to China. Sweden, whose Kockums yard developed the AIP technology for Japan’s big 4100-ton _Soryu_-class subs, had trouble getting its A26 replacement submarine program started. In an indication of its importance, Saab will buy the Kockums yard back for Sweden from ThyssenKrupp Marine Systems.
> 
> AIP—which uses stored liquid oxygen and fuel to generate power underwater—seems to be here to stay, whether it uses the Swedish-developed Stirling-cycle engine (a 19th-century curiosity, but very efficient) or fuel cells, favored by ThyssenKrupp’s German yards. and Russia. Lithium-ion batteries will further increase underwater performance. Kockums advertises another step in invisibility called Ghost (genuine holistic stealth) which, like stealth technology on an airplane, involves the careful blending of hull shapes and rubber-like coatings to make the submarine into a weak sonar target. .
> 
> Other improvements are making the submarine more elusive and lethal. Masts with high-definition cameras are as clear as direct-vision optics—so the mast needs only to break the surface and make a single sweep to provide a full horizon view. Finmeccanica’s WASS division and Atlas Electronik offer modern all-electric torpedoes with multiple guidance modes, from fiber-optic to wake-homing, and back-breaking influence fuzes that work too often for comfort.
> 
> Antisubmarine warfare (ASW) has not stagnated, but it shows signs of disarray. After the end of the Cold War stopped the Soviet Union’s push for quieter submarines, the U.S. scrapped improvements to the P-3 sub-hunting plane and the P-3’s replacement. The carrier-based S-3 Viking went the same way, and the U.K., more recently, retired the Nimrod and cancelled its deeply flawed MRA4 replacement sub-hunters. ASW assets and crews have been diverted to reconnaissance missions in overland and littoral wars. The Navy’s strategy for the new Boeing P-8A Poseidon is to get the airframes first, because P-3s are wearing out.
> 
> The U.S. Navy’s ASW future hinges on two new technologies: Multistatic, active, coherent (MAC) acoustic systems, or sonar,, and automated radar detection of periscopes. Today, airplanes mainly hunt submarines by para-dropping a pattern of sonobuoys, most of which are passive listening devices. “Active” search nodes depend on noise sources that can be as simple as an explosive squib. Planned for later P-8A models, MAC uses buoys that can transmit tones and sophisticated waveforms that, when they bounce off the sub and are picked up by the other buoys in the network, can accurately pin down its position. MAC is likely to be quite costly to operate—the P-8A carries many more buoys than a P-3, and the buoys are more complex. Testing so far has not been a disaster, but it has been limited. One series of tests last year was truncated so that the test aircraft and crew could go and chase drug-runners. Picking real targets from false targets and clutter is still down to operators.
> 
> Better ways to detect periscopes—with the radar cross-section of a floating Coke can—have been under study since the early 1990s, but the Navy has vacillated on deployment plans. The new Automatic Radar Periscope Detection and Discrimination (ARPDD) technology—which uses very fast scanning and a lot of signal processing to tell a slow-moving scope from drifting debris—was to be used on upgraded P-3 radars. But in 2005—after the Gotland tests started, which may not have been a coincidence—the plans changed to stress close-in defense of the aircraft carrier, with ARPDD used first MH-60R helicopters and on a radar mounted on the carrier itself. ARPDD disappeared from the P-8 radar requirement, then returned. More recently, the carrier-mounted radar has been discontinued and surface combatants will have ARPDD.
> 
> But the key to telling the periscope and the Coke can apart is that one of them is moving purposefully, and an electronic mast that surfaces intermittently makes an even less obvious track than a direct-view periscope that has to stay up to function. That change was not in sight when ARPDD was conceived.
> 
> Surface warfare may be heading for a strategic dilemma. The surface combatant is vital for many missions—but its utility could be drastically limited if a submarine threat imposes a no-go area. And as more new AIP subs enter service, denying the problem is less and less of an option.
> 
> _This column also appears in the May 12 issue of _Aviation Week & Space Technology. _For more of Sweetman’s columns, see: _aviationweek.com/columns/commanders-intent"
> 
> Imagine what a single AIP sub could do for Bangladesh Navy, instead of the 2 non-AIP subs we are getting.


 
Forget AIP lets get a teardrop hulled sub first, the acoustic signature of the ming is too damn high. Any decent sonar can pick up its signature.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Avisheik said:


> Forget AIP lets get a teardrop hulled sub first, the acoustic signature of the ming is too damn high. Any decent sonar can pick up its signature.


well said.... 

and also, the Ming would be very easy to find provided that you know in which part of the sea it is.... we're talking of searching tens of kilometers of sea at a time with a single sonar; not hundreds of kilometers of sea.... and how many ASW platforms (surface/subsurface/air) do you need to cover those hundreds of kilometers of sea?..... a submarine is a force multiplier (whatever design it is), a surface ship never is.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kalu_miah

Avisheik said:


> Forget AIP lets get a teardrop hulled sub first, the acoustic signature of the ming is too damn high. Any decent sonar can pick up its signature.



The only plus side for the Ming is that we are getting 2 at a cheaper price, instead of getting one s20, so these will be able to train double the number of sub operators. I just hope that Bangladesh Navy gets newer AIP models for the next purchases, because we do not need more than 2 training subs.


----------



## Bilal9

Training is at this point a priority. Once you train a good number of submariners then you can man them immediately with S20, improved copied of Chinese KILO class and even Swedish Diesel Gotland Class. All of these have teardrop shape, AIP; are a lot quieter and way stealthier than any comparable hunter-killer sub in the Bay of Bengal.

As discussed - SONADIA would be ideal for a deep draught sub-base as a deterrent to nearby Sagar Island in Haldia Bay near Kolkata. It will pay to study what subs will be based at Sagar Island and farther down the Indian Eastern coast near Vizag.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

kalu_miah said:


> The only plus side for the Ming is that we are getting 2 at a cheaper price, instead of getting one s20, so these will be able to train double the number of sub operators. I just hope that Bangladesh Navy gets newer AIP models for the next purchases, because we do not need more than 2 training subs.


well, another very important reason behind getting more than one subs is to keep at least one operational all the time.... two is bare minimum.... still, there would be times when none would be operational due to maintenance, overhaul or whatever other reason..... 3-4 is more like a practical number.....

I think its more like getting to know what suits our waters..... before getting a sub, its not really possible to know what way we should follow.... a very important part would be to develop our ASW capability at the same time..... designing and equipping our escort forces would depend on critical info acquired from operating subs..... with no ship equipped with Towed Array Sonar (TAS) or Variable Depth Sonar (VDS), we can hardly call ourselves equipped with any decent ASW.... experience of operating subs would be absolutely critical.....

and as I always say, even a "lokkor-jhokkor" sub has to be found before it can be hunted down..... its a deterrent as long as its alive.... and did I say how important submarines are as intelligence-gathering platform?...... and did we consider the effectiveness of the oldie subs against southern neighbour with minimal ASW capability?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> well, another very important reason behind getting more than one subs is to keep at least one operational all the time.... two is bare minimum.... still, there would be times when none would be operational due to maintenance, overhaul or whatever other reason..... 3-4 is more like a practical number.....
> 
> I think its more like getting to know what suits our waters..... before getting a sub, its not really possible to know what way we should follow.... a very important part would be to develop our ASW capability at the same time..... designing and equipping our escort forces would depend on critical info acquired from operating subs..... with no ship equipped with Towed Array Sonar (TAS) or Variable Depth Sonar (VDS), we can hardly call ourselves equipped with any decent ASW.... experience of operating subs would be absolutely critical.....
> 
> and as I always say, even a "lokkor-jhokkor" sub has to be found before it can be hunted down..... its a deterrent as long as its alive.... and did I say how important submarines are as intelligence-gathering platform?...... and did we consider the effectiveness of the oldie subs against southern neighbour with minimal ASW capability?


Bangladesh in next to years need to increase its Submarine force to around 6 and Frigates and Corvettes around 16 with around 24 Missile Boats and also start need to get Fighter jets For Air Force in really huge numbers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Avisheik

kalu_miah said:


> The only plus side for the Ming is that we are getting 2 at a cheaper price, instead of getting one s20, so these will be able to train double the number of sub operators. I just hope that Bangladesh Navy gets newer AIP models for the next purchases, because we do not need more than 2 training subs.


 
It aint gonna be that cheap. Old pieces of equipment are costly to maintain(both by the lack of spare parts and the frequency of overhaul). Plus its even more dangerous since they are old, it will become more accident prone. Look at indian navy, they have years of experience in operating subs in both war and peacetime, however they still encountered some major mishaps.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kalu_miah

For shallow waters do we need a smaller sub in the future like KSS 500A below?







‘Marine Week 2011′ Offers Insight into the ROK’s Current & Future Naval Warfare Trajectory (Part 2) | Asia Security Watch





"The _KSS 500A _will fill a similar mission profile to the _Dolgorae Class_, tabbed for special operations within littoral/coastal regions. It’s larger than the _Dolgorae_ (37m length/510ton surface displacement, compared to the _Dolgorae’s_ 25m length/150 tons), though still significantly smaller than the ROK Navy’s attack submarines. The _KSS 500A_ will be far quieter than the obsolete _Dolgorae_, and with its new lithium-ion battery engine systems, should be able to reduce indiscretion rates compared to many current diesel-battery configurations.

The submarine can operate with a minimum crew of five, although ten will be standard for continual operation via shifts.* It will have deployment capabilities for seven or more special operations forces, likely deployable without need for surfacing. This is seen as an important asset in conducting surveillance and insertion missions against North Korea in the shallow coastal regions of the Yellow Sea. The KSS 500A will also have a weapons compliment consisting of up to two heavy torpedoes, four light torpedoes, mines and/or vertically launched missiles.*

The submarine is a believed test bed for the ROKN’s final phase in their attack submarine program, as many of the technologies planned for these submarines will likely see larger-scale integration on their phase three attack submarines. Current plans are for five to be produced, with construction set to begin next year.

As the ROK Navy begins shopping around their older submarines (in both building new _type 209s_ for other countries, or potentially selling their oldest _209s_), it will be interesting to see South Korea’s plans for it’s modern submarine fleet continue to evolve and grow. The introduction of the _KSS-500A_ gives a good template for where the ROK Navy’s currently heading with their technology and hull designs."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Avisheik

Bilal9 said:


> Training is at this point a priority. Once you train a good number of submariners then you can man them immediately with S20, improved copied of Chinese KILO class and even Swedish Diesel Gotland Class. All of these have teardrop shape, AIP; are a lot quieter and way stealthier than any comparable hunter-killer sub in the Bay of Bengal.
> 
> As discussed - SONADIA would be ideal for a deep draught sub-base as a deterrent to nearby Sagar Island in Haldia Bay near Kolkata. It will pay to study what subs will be based at Sagar Island and farther down the Indian Eastern coast near Vizag.


 Although I am down for any trainings for our submariners, I would like to point out that it is a waste of money to buy subs just for training.

1) Singapore, Malaysia, Vietnam all have teardrop hulled submarine and they did not buy any training subs. They trained on the subs they bought and training was provided by the country from where they purchased the subs. I have heard people rationalize the fact that subs may get damaged during training. I want to ask those people did the three countries mentioned above have any training mishaps so far? I don't think our sailors are complete imbeciles and will run around these subs.

2) Training on a soviet era sub will only teach you the how to operate technology from the past, it will not teach you how to operate modern subs. And when modern subs are bought, you will have to learn how to operate it again from scratch.

3)Song class sub, a normal diesel electric, teardrop hull sub, was able to sneak up on freaking USS kitty hawk, having one of these subs would have been enough for both training and deterrent. Having two subs and no deterrence completely blows my mind.

Sorry if this comes out as a rant, but I have to get this topic off my chest. To me, this feels like its a appeasement/egoistic/corruption filled purchase rather than an informed purchase

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kalu_miah

Avisheik said:


> Although I am down for any trainings for our submariners, I would like to point out that it is a waste of money to buy subs just for training.
> 
> 1) Singapore, Malaysia, Vietnam all have teardrop hulled submarine and they did not buy any training subs. They trained on the subs they bought and training was provided by the country from where they purchased the subs. I have heard people rationalize the fact that subs may get damaged during training. I want to ask those people did the three countries mentioned above have any training mishaps so far? I don't think our sailors are complete imbeciles and will run around these subs.
> 
> 2) Training on a soviet era sub will only teach you the how to operate technology from the past, it will not teach you how to operate modern subs. And when modern subs are bought, you will have to learn how to operate it again from scratch.
> 
> 3)Song class sub, a normal diesel electric, teardrop hull sub, was able to sneak up on freaking USS kitty hawk, having one of these subs would have been enough for both training and deterrent. Having two subs and no deterrence completely blows my mind.
> 
> Sorry if this comes out as a rant, but I have to get this topic off my chest. To me, this feels like its a appeasement/egoistic/corruption filled purchase rather than an informed purchase



So one brand new s20 would have been a much better purchase. I made a guess that there is around $50 million over invoicing for these 2 Ming class, as their real purchase price should not exceed $150 million ($75 million), as opposed to the declared contract of around $200 million.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

kalu_miah said:


> So one brand new s20 would have been a much better purchase. I made a guess that there is around $50 million over invoicing for these 2 Ming class, as their real purchase price should not exceed $150 million ($75 million), as opposed to the declared contract of around $200 million.



Yup large portion of $50 million going to Head of Govt. as usual. But that's a given.

Re: the Korean licensed copy of the Type 209 (Chang Bogo class), it is IMHO the most successful Asian version of the HOWALDTSWERKE Type 209. The type 209 is also being built in Turkish yards. Pakistan was going to get 209's but dropped exercising their option after a while for some reason.

The type 214 copy which is the next successor for the ROKN after type 209 is too big at 1700~2000 tons and is a smaller blue water boat. Type 209 at 1200 tons is ideal weight and endurance class for Bangladesh littoral brown water patrol usage. Indonesia got TOT to build Chang Bogos locally however theirs are going to be much improved compared to the 1990's ROKN Chang Bogo boats.

These boats (whether bought refurbished from KOREA or built locally) are probably going to be a better choice for BN than the Chinese SONG class boats because of a bit more reliable propulsion (MTU diesel engines / Siemens electric motors)and ECM systems. Plus we already have vendor relationship with Korean yards and suppliers because of BangaBandhu. It is worth mentioning that DAEWOO In December 2011 won a contract to build three 1,400-ton _Chang Bogo_-class submarines for Indonesia at a cost of $1.07 billion. They offer this independently without HOWALDTSWERKE involvement.

Wiki

Indonesia Submarine Purchase news

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Bilal9 said:


> Yup large portion of $50 million going to Head of Govt. as usual. But that's a given.
> 
> Re: the Korean licensed copy of the Type 209 (Chang Bogo class), it is IMHO the most successful Asian version of the HOWALDTSWERKE Type 209. The type 209 is also being built in Turkish yards. Pakistan was going to get 209's but dropped exercising their option after a while for some reason.
> 
> The type 214 copy which is the next successor for the ROKN after type 209 is too big at 1700~2000 tons and is a smaller blue water boat. Type 209 at 1200 tons is ideal weight and endurance class for Bangladesh littoral brown water patrol usage. Indonesia got TOT to build Chang Bogos locally however theirs are going to be much improved compared to the 1990's ROKN Chang Bogo boats.
> 
> These boats (whether bought refurbished from KOREA or built locally) are probably going to be a better choice for BN than the Chinese SONG class boats because of a bit more reliable propulsion (MTU diesel engines / Siemens electric motors)and ECM systems. Plus we already have vendor relationship with Korean yards and suppliers because of BangaBandhu. It is worth mentioning that DAEWOO In December 2011 won a contract to build three 1,400-ton _Chang Bogo_-class submarines for Indonesia at a cost of $1.07 billion. They offer this independently without HOWALDTSWERKE involvement.
> 
> Wiki
> 
> Indonesia Submarine Purchase news




HDW-Turkiye consortium is selling their U-209 version too

well i think it will be the most wisest idea for Bangladesh Navy to bought a newly build and modernized U-209 than Song class, a modernized U-209 although they are not famous in name like Kilo class family but they got a potential to be a deadly hunter even in this era. Indeed U-209 is a reliable machine, even India U-209 doesn't have any problems with their technical issues and so on. 

note: If Indonesia and South Korean programme success we will placed more orders for Chang Bo go class, i assumed it will be around seven more units as we had tight schedules to meet our modernization programme target .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

I think, for a submarine starter Ming may not be too old or too bad for the BN, although I expected the purchase of Song class ones. However, the current Ming purchase may also mean that there will be future purchases of more modern ones. So, the dream does not end with Ming.


----------



## Bilal9

Here are a couple more diagrams and a model of the type 209/1200 and 1400 ton classes. There are a lot of variations in weight from 1200 to 1600 tons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aliaselin

Avisheik said:


> Although I am down for any trainings for our submariners, I would like to point out that it is a waste of money to buy subs just for training.
> 
> 1) Singapore, Malaysia, Vietnam all have teardrop hulled submarine and they did not buy any training subs. They trained on the subs they bought and training was provided by the country from where they purchased the subs. I have heard people rationalize the fact that subs may get damaged during training. I want to ask those people did the three countries mentioned above have any training mishaps so far? I don't think our sailors are complete imbeciles and will run around these subs.
> 
> 2) Training on a soviet era sub will only teach you the how to operate technology from the past, it will not teach you how to operate modern subs. And when modern subs are bought, you will have to learn how to operate it again from scratch.
> 
> 3)Song class sub, a normal diesel electric, teardrop hull sub, was able to sneak up on freaking USS kitty hawk, having one of these subs would have been enough for both training and deterrent. Having two subs and no deterrence completely blows my mind.
> 
> Sorry if this comes out as a rant, but I have to get this topic off my chest. To me, this feels like its a appeasement/egoistic/corruption filled purchase rather than an informed purchase


Actually Malaysia has a problem with their submarine and can not dive




Bilal9 said:


> Yup large portion of $50 million going to Head of Govt. as usual. But that's a given.
> 
> Re: the Korean licensed copy of the Type 209 (Chang Bogo class), it is IMHO the most successful Asian version of the HOWALDTSWERKE Type 209. The type 209 is also being built in Turkish yards. Pakistan was going to get 209's but dropped exercising their option after a while for some reason.
> 
> The type 214 copy which is the next successor for the ROKN after type 209 is too big at 1700~2000 tons and is a smaller blue water boat. Type 209 at 1200 tons is ideal weight and endurance class for Bangladesh littoral brown water patrol usage. Indonesia got TOT to build Chang Bogos locally however theirs are going to be much improved compared to the 1990's ROKN Chang Bogo boats.
> 
> These boats (whether bought refurbished from KOREA or built locally) are probably going to be a better choice for BN than the Chinese SONG class boats because of a bit more reliable propulsion (MTU diesel engines / Siemens electric motors)and ECM systems. Plus we already have vendor relationship with Korean yards and suppliers because of BangaBandhu. It is worth mentioning that DAEWOO In December 2011 won a contract to build three 1,400-ton _Chang Bogo_-class submarines for Indonesia at a cost of $1.07 billion. They offer this independently without HOWALDTSWERKE involvement.
> 
> Wiki
> 
> Indonesia Submarine Purchase news


Type 039 also use MTU engine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avisheik

aliaselin said:


> Actually Malaysia has a problem with their submarine and can not dive
> 
> Type 039 also use MTU engine


 
It actually could dive. The story is that one of the two submarine developed defects in one of the parts. The ministry decided to wait for spare and repair parts before diving again. This incident happened in 2010, the subs are currently operational

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

aliaselin said:


> Actually Malaysia has a problem with their submarine and can not dive.
> 
> Type 039 also use MTU engine



Well, Malaysia is a country rich with mineral deposits. It can certainly afford a few billion dolllar mistakes, but, a poor Bangladesh cannot.


----------



## Bilal9

eastwatch said:


> Well, Malaysia is a country rich with mineral deposits. It can certainly afford a few billion dolllar mistakes, but, a poor Bangladesh cannot.


The improved Korean versions of the type 209 were sold to Indonesia for about US$330 million each. Bangladesh's two refurbished Ming 035G's were purchased for US$75+US$75 million+$50million(graft). Either way - subs aren't cheap compared to floaty things.

Only way to cut down cost for a new sub program is to build them in a yard yourself - which is what Pakistan did. While this is quite Shabbash-worthy - did they actually save any money? Fauji dealings are shadowy in any case. Maybe one of our Pakistani brothers can comment on this...

Another heavier variant of the type 209 is in use by the IN which is the Shishumar class (4 boats). These subs have a displacement of 1660 tons and two were built at MDL (Mazagon Docks Mumbai).


----------



## Luftwaffe

Zarvan said:


> Bangladesh in next to years need to increase its Submarine force to around 6 and Frigates and Corvettes around 16 with around 24 Missile Boats and also start need to get Fighter jets For Air Force in really huge numbers



Yaar don't be like Nishan, BD Navy can't afford it. As much as we know BD Armed Forces are procuring most of equipment as stop gap 10-12 Years before they really spend well, logical step.


----------



## Zarvan

Luftwaffe said:


> Yaar don't be like Nishan, BD Navy can't afford it. As much as we know BD Armed Forces are procuring most of equipment as stop gap 10-12 Years before they really spend well, logical step.


Sir I am not Nishan I know what I am talking about Bangladesh is increasing its Armed Forces and for past 5 years their focus is on Navy Sir and they can reach 16 Frigates and Corvettes soon and should buy 6 Submarines and as for Missile Boats they themselves say they intend to go for 25 of them so good Navy to have than they should start focusing on Air Force and Army


----------



## Luftwaffe

Zarvan said:


> Sir I am not Nishan I know what I am talking about Bangladesh is increasing its Armed Forces and for past 5 years their focus is on Navy Sir and they can reach 16 Frigates and Corvettes soon and should buy 6 Submarines and as for Missile Boats they themselves say they intend to go for 25 of them so good Navy to have than they should start focusing on Air Force and Army



I know I said don't be like him he wants entire world's stuff. It is expensive it all depends on their Economy like Pakistan any good stuff to see would be post 2025.


----------



## Zarvan

Luftwaffe said:


> I know I siad don't be like him he wants entire world's stuff. It is expensive it all depends on their Economy like Pakistan any good stuff to see would be post 2025.


Sir they are already around 12 Frigates and Corvettes only 4 more are needed and according to plan revealed by them they would go for 25 Missile Boats and they are going to buy Submarines to so as for Navy they are close but for Air Force and Navy still a lot needed to be done


----------



## Bilal9

Luftwaffe said:


> Yaar don't be like Nishan, BD Navy can't afford it. As much as we know BD Armed Forces are procuring most of equipment as stop gap 10-12 Years before they really spend well, logical step.



While you may be using your logic of 'Bhookhey Nangey Bangali' from the seventies, the reality on the ground maybe different. I believe (and I say this with no malice or grudge whatsoever) that most Pakistanis or Indians posting on this forum have almost no real clue what Bangladesh today is like culturally, industrially, infrastructure-wise or what it is capable of militarily. The situation is akin to a group of blind people trying to paw an elephant and trying to describe various parts of it. The blame is shared by all of us Bangladeshis on this forum (hangs head in shame). 

There are two very big logical reasons why military spending in Bangladesh will continue unabated.

1. Hasina's ongoing need to placate the military (especially the Navy) and keeping them happy with shares of defense purchase graft-money to prevent a coup.
2. The seemingly unlimited revenue from the UN in keeping a war-machinery complex trained and deployed across the globe.


----------



## Zarvan

Bilal9 said:


> While you may be using your logic of 'Bhookhey Nangey Bangali' from the seventies, the reality on the ground maybe different. I believe (and I say this with no malice or grudge whatsoever) that most Pakistanis or Indians posting on this forum have almost no real clue what Bangladesh today is like culturally, industrially, infrastructure-wise or what it is capable of militarily. The situation is akin to a group of blind people trying to paw an elephant and trying to describe various parts of it. The blame is shared by all of us Bangladeshis on this forum (hangs head in shame).
> 
> There are two very big logical reasons why military spending in Bangladesh will continue unabated.
> 
> 1. Hasina's ongoing need to placate the military (especially the Navy) and keeping them happy with shares of defense purchase graft-money to prevent a coup.
> 2. The seemingly unlimited revenue from the UN in keeping a war-machinery complex trained and deployed across the globe.


Sorry Sir whole world can see Sir not only Pakistan yes you are doing good for Navy but as for your Army and Air Force they are in really bad conditions you need to get lot of equipment for them Sir


----------



## Bilal9

Zarvan said:


> Sir they are already around 12 Frigates and Corvettes only 4 more are needed and according to plan revealed by them they would go for 25 Missile Boats and they are going to buy Submarines to so as for Navy they are close but for Air Force and Navy still a lot needed to be done



This I have to admit is realistic. Existing missile boats are inline for replacements and they could be at least 25 (if not more) in number. Two type 056 corvettes imported and two of the same built locally would complete four units. And there could be more refurbished Korean corvettes and at least one more ex-USCG cutter needed.

The expansion in number of the larger missile boats (650 ton Durjoy class FAC upward) will almost all be for UN patrol usage and complement. The missile boats could easily be built locally - even in the third tier Bangladeshi yards.



Zarvan said:


> Sorry Sir whole world can see Sir not only Pakistan yes you are doing good for Navy but as for your Army and Air Force they are in really bad conditions you need to get lot of equipment for them Sir



That everyone in Bangladesh agrees. All in good time I guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

Luftwaffe said:


> Yaar don't be like Nishan, BD Navy can't afford it. As much as we know BD Armed Forces are procuring most of equipment as stop gap 10-12 Years before they really spend well, logical step.


What is not possible in the short term may be possible in the long term. Note that we have come forward since 1971 before which the eastern part of Pakistan was completely neglected by both the civilian and military establishments of the govt of Pakistan.


----------



## Luftwaffe

eastwatch said:


> What is not possible in the short term may be possible in the long term. Note that we have come forward since 1971 before which the eastern part of Pakistan was completely neglected by both the civilian and military establishments of the govt of Pakistan.



Hi, it is irrelevant discussion of neglect by whomever even PN has been neglected for a longtime but now things are a bit promising, lets discuss TODAY.


----------



## Luftwaffe

Bilal9 said:


> While you may be using your logic of 'Bhookhey Nangey Bangali' from the seventies, the reality on the ground maybe different.



I don't know why you and eastwatch took my post wrong i remotely did not think of this BD can't buy anything. I meant was that BD Armed Forces have plans to modernize so all new and near new procurements would take place after 8-12 years span which is good there would be alot of cash and it make sense economy is booming better than Pakistan. What is urgently required/necessairy has been ordered/purchased rest will come in time. Am I clear, Roger!?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kalu_miah

aliaselin said:


> Actually Malaysia has a problem with their submarine and can not dive
> 
> 
> 
> Type 039 also use MTU engine



I believe we are getting Type 035B, does it have MTU engine? 

Also, the two Type 035B we are getting, will they be refitted with new engine, sonar, navigation system and weapons systems?


----------



## Luftwaffe

BN should keep an eye on Type 23 FFG from Royal Navy the remaining first is to retire would be around 2020-2022 and the last one in 2030 but by than better Chinese Ships at right costs would be available affordable.

We don't know maybe Royal Navy offer them for sales even earlier in 2020s.

Type 23 frigate - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## aliaselin

kalu_miah said:


> I believe we are getting Type 035B, does it have MTU engine?
> 
> Also, the two Type 035B we are getting, will they be refitted with new engine, sonar, navigation system and weapons systems?


No. Only Type 039 series use MTU engines

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

kalu_miah said:


> I believe we are getting Type 035B, does it have MTU engine?
> 
> Also, the two Type 035B we are getting, will they be refitted with new engine, sonar, navigation system and weapons systems?


BD is getting Type035G

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

kalu_miah said:


> I believe we are getting Type 035B, does it have MTU engine?
> 
> Also, the two Type 035B we are getting, will they be refitted with new engine, sonar, navigation system and weapons systems?



I believe they use Shaanxi diesels (local Chinese production). The Chinese powerplants and electric motors for these are still a vast improvement over those of the Soviet Romeo class they were copied from. 

Excerpt from Global Security:

"The No.714 Institute, responsible for designing underwater power equipment, designed the large power propelling electromotor and its corresponding control equipment and gave it to Xiangtan Electromotor Factory for trial-production. The lnstitute also selected the medium-speed diesel trial-produced by Shaanxi Diesel Factory, and increased the batteries to four groups. So the power of the underwater power plant was greatly increased. A high efficiency propeller was also designed. Due to adopting these measures, with the submarine volumetric displacement not increasing very much in comparison with the improved version of Soviet medium-sized conventional-powered submarine, her underwater propelling power and the battery energy was doubled, thus ensuring the submarine's propulsion characteristics."



BDforever said:


> BD is getting Type035G



If BDforever and his source are correct then these 035G's are relatively new-builds (and only built in late late 90's or early 2000's).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Luftwaffe said:


> BN should keep any eye on Type 23 FFG from Royal Navy the remaining first is to retire would be around 2020-2022 and the last one in 2030 but by than better Chinese Ships at right costs would be available affordable.
> 
> We don't know maybe Royal Navy offer them for sales even earlier in 2020s.
> 
> Type 23 frigate - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



While this is a great suggestion, I believe these will need an extensive refits and missile upgrades by that time as all the systems for this class of vessel will be heavily obsolete (including harpoons). However given a great price - why not? 

For more immediate BN needs I think the USCG cutter was a great 'purchase' for BN (with necessary refit) and BN could go for one more - just like the 'Oliver Hazard Perry (OHP) class' was for Pakistan. A caveat is that the OHP class in its present USN form doesn't have sufficient surface combat or anti-aircraft combat capability and will again need extensive missile upgrades, probably starting with Chinese FM90. 

Does the OHP have VLS as transferred?


----------



## BDforever

Bilal9 said:


> If BDforever and his source are correct then these 035G's are relatively new-builds (and only built in late late 90's or early 2000's).



China to Sell Bangladesh 2 Submarines | The Diplomat

Note: *Type 035G*: Program begun in 1985, and the first unit with pennant number 356 was lunched in 1989, entering service in December 1990, and state certification received in 1993. This is the first Type 035 series to have anti-submarine (ASW) capability. The primary weaponry for Type 035G is Yu-3 torpedo, *and French sonar DUUX-5 and its Chinese built version were used on later units, 12 of which were completed between 1990 to 1999. The last unit with pennant number 308 was lengthened by 2 meters to add a section for AIP tests*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aliaselin

Bilal9 said:


> I believe they use Shaanxi diesels (local Chinese production). The Chinese powerplants and electric motors for these are still a vast improvement over those of the Soviet Romeo class they were copied from.
> 
> Excerpt from Global Security:
> 
> "The No.714 Institute, responsible for designing underwater power equipment, designed the large power propelling electromotor and its corresponding control equipment and gave it to Xiangtan Electromotor Factory for trial-production. The lnstitute also selected the medium-speed diesel trial-produced by Shaanxi Diesel Factory, and increased the batteries to four groups. So the power of the underwater power plant was greatly increased. A high efficiency propeller was also designed. Due to adopting these measures, with the submarine volumetric displacement not increasing very much in comparison with the improved version of Soviet medium-sized conventional-powered submarine, her underwater propelling power and the battery energy was doubled, thus ensuring the submarine's propulsion characteristics."
> 
> 
> 
> If BDforever and his source are correct then these 035G's are relatively new-builds (and only built in late late 90's or early 2000's).


The engine is 6E390ZC series, and Shaanxi is the diesel factory name. Engine difference from Romeo class can be easily understand if we consider that type 035 have a larger loaded but 40% maximum speed increase.


----------



## BDforever

aliaselin said:


> The engine is 6E390ZC series, and Shaanxi is the diesel factory name. Engine difference from Romeo class can be easily understand if we consider that type 035 have a larger loaded but 40% maximum speed increase.


do you know which two hull numbers contained subs sold to BD ?



aliaselin said:


> The engine is 6E390ZC series, and Shaanxi is the diesel factory name. Engine difference from Romeo class can be easily understand if we consider that type 035 have a larger loaded but 40% maximum speed increase.


Type035G 's export varient explored in 2003 during AIP test


----------



## aliaselin

BDforever said:


> do you know which two hull numbers contained subs sold to BD ?
> 
> 
> Type035G 's export varient explored in 2003 during AIP test


Not yet. All the information now is not confirmed, and we need official news.


----------



## BDforever

aliaselin said:


> Not yet. All the information now is not confirmed, and we need official news.


what about type056 corvette info ?


----------



## aliaselin

BDforever said:


> what about type056 corvette info ?


Several days ago，some people said there would be new ship launched in Wuchang Shipyard，and don't know it is our 5,000 ton coast guard ship or your type 056

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

BDforever said:


> what about type056 corvette info ?



Not to derail Chinese boat topic...

A piece of important news is that the US Homeland Security budget for 2015 (now out) mentions that the sixth and seventh WHEC (High Endurance Cutter, same class as BN F28 Somudro Joy, ex- USCG Jarvis) will be decommissioned . New national security cutters (NSCs) will replace the WHEC fleet. Please see this PDF document and page 85. 

Also the following document (2nd Paragraph) mentions Bangladesh Navy Chief of Naval Staff (CNS) Vice Adm. M.F. Habib confirming that "One more WHEC will be acquired by next year", meaning in late 2014.

Eibar du-e du-e char milao !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luftwaffe

Bilal9 said:


> While this is a great suggestion, I believe these will need an extensive refits and missile upgrades by that time as all the systems for this class of vessel will be heavily obsolete (including harpoons). However given a great price - why not?
> 
> For more immediate BN needs I think the USCG cutter was a great 'purchase' for BN (with necessary refit) and BN could go for one more - just like the 'Oliver Hazard Perry (OHP) class' was for Pakistan. A caveat is that the OHP class in its present USN form doesn't have sufficient surface combat or anti-aircraft combat capability and will again need extensive missile upgrades, probably starting with Chinese FM90.
> 
> Does the OHP have VLS as transferred?



You can read up these Type 23 FFGs are 20 years ahead of OHP. Although the last and latest 2 FFGs might be phased out by 2030 [estimate dates 2036 but unlikely]...Who knows some Navy might ask to purchase them. Extensive refits might not be that costly, OHP PN are getting are estimated 34-36 Years old compare Type 23 FFG I think these would still be great to get in late 2020s and after further refits/upgrades it could serve another 15+ Years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Bilal9 said:


> Not to derail Chinese boat topic...
> 
> A piece of important news is that the US Homeland Security budget for 2015 (now out) mentions that the sixth and seventh WHEC (High Endurance Cutter, same class as BN F28 Somudro Joy, ex- USCG Jarvis) will be decommissioned . New national security cutters (NSCs) will replace the WHEC fleet. Please see this PDF document and page 85.
> 
> Also the following document (2nd Paragraph) mentions Bangladesh Navy Chief of Naval Staff (CNS) Vice Adm. M.F. Habib confirming that "One more WHEC will be acquired by next year", meaning in late 2014.
> 
> Eibar du-e du-e char milao !



By the way - the sixth and seventh WHEC (High Endurance Cutter) which will be decommissioned from the US Coast Guard this and next year are, USCGC _Sherman_ (WHEC-720) and USCGC Gallatin (WHEC-721) respectively

The *USCGC Gallatin (WHEC-721) *has already been transferred to the Nigerian Navy as NNS Okpabana.

That leaves *USCGC *_*Sherman*_* (WHEC-720) *which may be the candidate in late 2014 or early 2015 for transfer to BN. USCGC Sherman is currently homeported in San Diego, California. USCGC Morgenthau took the place of USCGC Jarvis (now BNS Somudro Joy) in Hawaii.

With these six decommissionings, the USCGC will finish transferring two each of the High Endurance Cutters to the navies of Nigeria, Bangladesh and the Philippines.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

aliaselin said:


> Several days ago，some people said there would be new ship launched in Wuchang Shipyard，and don't know it is our 5,000 coast guard ship or your type 056



Let's hope for good news. Most reliable reports indicate that arrival of first 056 class to Bangladesh will be late 2014~early 2015.

Which means that the launch (flotation of hull in water) of 056 class right now makes sense. It takes at least four to six months to build superstructure and fitting of ECM, radar, missile and armament systems in a ship the size of 056 class..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

I think, Bangladesh economy is still robust and have a good performance and they can sustain adequate Navy and Air Forces. Regarding Bangladesh perceived thread is always will coming from land, so their Navy main task is to support their ground forces and prevent some Naval Blockade from their adversary. And is a good thing if BN to build some surface attack groups fleet, ASW capability and underwater forces to prevent such blockade scenarios.

Either way we can see, Vietnam with just less half of their GDP can afford to build a force must be reckoned with. Right now they had around 36 Newly built Su-30MK/MKK Flanker with 12 Su-30MKK on order, 160 Su-22 Fitter (more than 80 they bought secondhand units from Poland after Poland retiring them in 2004-2008), more than 100 Mig-21 (almost all of them had been retrofitted). And for Naval forces, they got themselves around 10 unit of Molniya Class missile boats, 6 newly built Gepard class Frigate, ordering 2 SIGMA corvette, and 6 newly built Kilo class subs. Not to mention they also operating more ASW helicopter than the rest of ASEAN countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

madokafc said:


> I think, Bangladesh economy is still robust and have a good performance and they can sustain adequate Navy and Air Forces. Regarding Bangladesh perceived thread is always will coming from land, so their Navy main task is to support their ground forces and *prevent some Naval Blockade from their adversary*. And is a good thing if BN to build some surface attack groups fleet, ASW capability and underwater forces to prevent such blockade scenarios.
> 
> Either way we can see, Vietnam with just less half of their GDP can afford to build a force must be reckoned with. Right now they had around 36 Newly built Su-30MK/MKK Flanker with 12 Su-30MKK on order, 160 Su-22 Fitter (more than 80 they bought secondhand units from Poland after Poland retiring them in 2004-2008), more than 100 Mig-21 (almost all of them had been retrofitted). And for Naval forces, they got themselves around 10 unit of Molniya Class missile boats, 6 newly built Gepard class Frigate, ordering 2 SIGMA corvette, and 6 newly built Kilo class subs. Not to mention they also operating more ASW helicopter than the rest of ASEAN countries.



thats one of the more rational posts I've seen in this forum here..... you've realised a very important part of Bangladesh's defence that most fail to realise.... most people fail to address the fact that 80% of Bangladesh's trade is seaborne.... and its the easiest to blockade the Bay of Bengal due to its funnel shape.... an effective blockade would mean you can kiss goodbye to all of your fancy strategies..... latest generation MBT, fifth generation fighter aircraft, etc. count to nothing...... Bangladesh would starve within a month or two.... bypassing a blockade of the Bay of Bengal has to be considered the top priority of any strategist here..... and most people fail to realise how difficult this blockade-running can be.... nobody hasn't put a scale on the map to understand this......


----------



## BDforever

Bangladesh Navy SWADS ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Life on board ex-USCGC Jarvis (BN F28 Somudro Joy) during a tour in the Western Pacific Ocean. Provides a good idea about the ship.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aliaselin

So I guess the hull number is 305 -308

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

aliaselin said:


> View attachment 32839
> 
> 
> View attachment 32840
> 
> 
> So I guess the hull number is 305 -308


explain more

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aliaselin

BDforever said:


> explain more


This shipyard is near South China Sea, and the type 035G belongs to South Sea Fleet with hull number of 305-308.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

you lot should reconsider this offer, if it is true that's the Submarine you lot want to induct into your navy

hey just look at them, is an old Chinese design, means a lot of noises and electric device signature, 

If you want a second hand subs, Turkey is looking a potential buyer for their U-209 right now


----------



## kalu_miah

madokafc said:


> you lot should reconsider this offer, if it is true that's the Submarine you lot want to induct into your navy
> 
> hey just look at them, is an old Chinese design, means a lot of noises and electric device signature,
> 
> If you want a second hand subs, Turkey is looking a potential buyer for their U-209 right now



We need to consider the future, our future is with Chinese more advanced subs like S20. The current subs will mainly be used for initial crew training.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

kalu_miah said:


> We need to consider the future, our future is with Chinese more advanced subs like S20. The current subs will mainly be used for initial crew training.



S-20 is more like improved Kilo class, unlike Romeo derivative like this one. Their propulsion system, their engine system, their combat management system, their counter measure system and so on is very-very different. Even if both of those boats is Chinese made, their differences is like heaven and earth. You will gain nothing if you train your crew at those boats, neither you get true combat capability or training benefit for the latter S-20 class. You lot deserves to getting a better Subs than this antique vintage and this world surely have a better options package than this one.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kalu_miah

madokafc said:


> S-20 is more like improved Kilo class, unlike Romeo derivative like this one. Their propulsion system, their engine system, their combat management system, their counter measure system and so on is very-very different. Even if both of those boats is Chinese made, their differences is like heaven and earth. You will gain nothing if you train your crew at those boats, neither you get true combat capability or training benefit for the latter S-20 class. You lot deserves to getting a better Subs than this antique vintage and this world surely have a better options package than this one.



I agree with you, if it was up to me, I would rather buy a single S20 for 200 million than buy two of these junks for 200 million. But we have an Indian puppet, who is making at least $50 million from this deal and keeping her Indian masters happy as these subs will be less of a threat for India.

We are not happy about the choice, but nothing we can do to change it. We are just happy that at least there will be subs, and our people will get sub operation experience, which is a new beginning for Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

kalu_miah said:


> I agree with you, if it was up to me, I would rather buy a single S20 for 200 million than buy two of these junks for 200 million. But we have an Indian puppet, who is making at least $50 million from this deal and keeping her Indian masters happy as these subs will be less of a threat for India.
> 
> We are not happy about the choice, but nothing we can do to change it. We are just happy that at least there will be subs, and our people will get sub operation experience, which is a new beginning for Bangladesh.



If it's happening in my country, a lot of people will make a noise about this sketchy procurement and bring the case into Anti-Corruption admission body. You should push anti-graft and anti-Corruption Act into your constitution and made a supreme body who handle Corruption cases within Government agency. 

Seriously those boats just will give you more burden in near future than benefit as weapons platform means for deterrence to your adversary.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kalu_miah

madokafc said:


> If it's happening in my country, a lot of people will make a noise about this sketchy procurement and bring the case into Anti-Corruption admission body. You should push anti-graft and anti-Corruption Act into your constitution and made a supreme body who handle Corruption cases within Government agency.
> 
> Seriously those boats just will give you more burden in near future than benefit as weapons platform means for deterrence to your adversary.



I appreciate your concern for the well being of Bangladesh.

But there is a big difference between Indonesia and Bangladesh. Currently those options are not available in Bangladesh. We had a fairly good democratic system going, since 1991 we had peaceful transfer of power, but unfortunately India interfered (actually scheming behind the scenes for decades) and installed a murderous puppet dictator in 2007. The opposition tried to overthrow them by boycotting a sham election in 2014 January, but they failed because of open repression and killing of opposition activists. Bangladesh has been turned into one big jail, where the opposition are running for their lives. If they are caught they are usually tortured to death or rot in jail. Many disappeared. So this way we lost confidence on democracy too. Because India used the freedom in democracy to infiltrate the country and take it over using their groomed puppet.

Loosing 200 million is a loss, but there are bigger losses happening which we cannot do much about because of India. This is just a small part of a much bigger story.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

about the pennant '305' and '308'......
the '305' was launched in June 1997 and the '308' was launched in Oct 1998, making the boats 17 years and 16 years old, respectively.....
six boats of the Type 035G class (pennants '305' to '310') were improved model, launching between 1997 and 2001.... 
this is interesting.....
"In addition there is information that served in November 1999 the last boat (hull number 308) hull lengthened by about 2 metres, to be used as a test of the AIP system."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

even if these are absolute junks, they have their uses..... I've said that several times in this thread..... submarines are force multipliers.... they can tie down many more enemy units.... this is regardless of their sophistication..... just because you don't know where they are; you can't see them like surface ships..... you have to search for them....

let me give an example.....
suppose our navy has 5 frigates..... they encounter an enemy force that has 8 frigates.....
we deploy our submarines near their coast..... they just loiter around there gathering info, doing nothing else.....
what happens is that all on a sudden you find out that our 5 frigates are facing just 4 enemy frigates!!
the rest 4 were deployed near their ports to protect them against our subs!!
this is what I call force multiplier.... who says that you always have to sink ships and what not..... 
there's something called strategy, which plays with what you have and what you know.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> about the pennant '305' and '308'......
> the '305' was launched in June 1997 and the '308' was launched in Oct 1998, making the boats 17 years and 16 years old, respectively.....
> six boats of the Type 035G class (pennants '305' to '310') were improved model, launching between 1997 and 2001....
> this is interesting.....
> "In addition there is information that served in November 1999 the last boat (hull number 308) hull lengthened by about 2 metres, to be used as a test of the AIP system."


your statements are contradictory to each other.
you said 305 to 310 submariens launched between 1997 to 2001. then you said last of its version hull308 launched in 1998 LOL
correct the info plz


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

BDforever said:


> your statements are contradictory to each other.
> you said 305 to 310 submariens launched between 1997 to 2001. then you said last of its version hull308 launched in 1998 LOL
> correct the info plz


its not my version..... I didn't make that info..... I gave a link....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aliaselin

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> about the pennant '305' and '308'......
> the '305' was launched in June 1997 and the '308' was launched in Oct 1998, making the boats 17 years and 16 years old, respectively.....
> six boats of the Type 035G class (pennants '305' to '310') were improved model, launching between 1997 and 2001....
> this is interesting.....
> "In addition there is information that served in November 1999 the last boat (hull number 308) hull lengthened by about 2 metres, to be used as a test of the AIP system."


No, what I wrote 305-308 means from 305 to 308, these are No. 305, No. 306, No. 307 and No. 308. Anyway, there is no much difference.
By the way, both type 035G and type 209 use whale body shape design, which are out-of-dated compared to the cigar shaped type 039A, why some people here say type 209 has a better design?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> even if these are absolute junks, they have their uses..... I've said that several times in this thread..... submarines are force multipliers.... they can tie down many more enemy units.... this is regardless of their sophistication..... just because you don't know where they are; you can't see them like surface ships..... you have to search for them....
> 
> let me give an example.....
> suppose our navy has 5 frigates..... they encounter an enemy force that has 8 frigates.....
> we deploy our submarines near their coast..... they just loiter around there gathering info, doing nothing else.....
> what happens is that all on a sudden you find out that our 5 frigates are facing just 4 enemy frigates!!
> the rest 4 were deployed near their ports to protect them against our subs!!
> this is what I call force multiplier.... who says that you always have to sink ships and what not.....
> there's something called strategy, which plays with what you have and what you know.....



To me your analysis is quite rational. Why people are fond of mocking BN procurements by name calling the subs as junks when similar submarines are in the active service of Chinese navy itself?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

aliaselin said:


> No, what I wrote 305-308 means from 305 to 308, these are No. 305, No. 306, No. 307 and No. 308. Anyway, there is no much difference.


ooop!!!.... we ordered only 2..... 
so, probably 2 of these 4 are coming to Bangladesh?.... is it?
and what happens to the other two?..... another customer for those?..... or are they going to scrapyard? :O



eastwatch said:


> To me your analysis is quite rational. Why people are fond of mocking BN procurements by name calling the subs as junks when similar submarines are in the active service of Chinese navy itself?


exactly..... there is something called number..... and numbers are important..... sometimes deployment of a certain number somewhere can hold off an enemy force far greater than itself.....
the PLAN has a strategy with these subs.... you can't expect all areas of the sea patrolled with state-of-the-art passive sonars.... in fact, BN would have a hard time finding these Type 035G subs in the Bay of Bengal with its current ASW capability...... there would always be certain areas of the sea that would be unprotected or poorly protected..... if you send a few subs in that direction, there would be instant panic among the enemy....
its not that a commander would always have the most advanced stuff..... if you know how to use the stuff at your disposal, probably you may succeed even with less than ideal equipment...... Rommel had to fight against the British with mostly inferior Italian tanks (there were more Italian tanks than German under his command).... even the German tanks were of lesser quality than British tanks..... and what he was able to achieve with those is known to everyone.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aliaselin

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> ooop!!!.... we ordered only 2.....
> so, probably 2 of these 4 are coming to Bangladesh?.... is it?
> and what happens to the other two?..... another customer for those?..... or are they going to scrapyard? :O


I mean two of the four. However, this is claimed by the one who take the photos, as I previously said, this news is different from my sourse.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

aliaselin said:


> I mean two of the four. However, this is claimed by the one who take the photos, as I previously said, this news is different from my sourse.


what did your source say ?


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

aliaselin said:


> I mean two of the four. However, this is claimed by the one who take the photos, as I previously said, this news is different from my sourse.


anyway, thanks..... we would love to know in time when you source corroborates this.....


----------



## aliaselin

BDforever said:


> what did your source say ?


My source said they would be from North Sea Fleet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

aliaselin said:


> My source said they would be from North Sea Fleet


what are their hull numbers and are they type035G too ?


----------



## aliaselin

BDforever said:


> what are their hull numbers and are they type035G too ?


Of course type 035G. Hull number don't know at the moment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

aliaselin said:


> View attachment 32839
> 
> 
> View attachment 32840
> 
> 
> So I guess the hull number is 305 -308



50s tech... diving mass coffins.. bd is screwed.


----------



## aliaselin

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> 50s tech... diving mass coffins.. bd is screwed.


Dude，type 209 is 60s tech, and Agosta 70s tech. Considering USSR is ahead of France and Germany after WWII, there is no much difference


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

aliaselin said:


> Dude，type 209 is 60s tech, and Agosta 70s tech. *Considering USSR is ahead of France and Germany after WWII, there is no much difference*



not really... french and germans build one of the best subs out there.. and agostas arent 70s tech.... unlike an obsolete phased out rotting sub based on russian romeo sub from the 50s... if it was so advanced PLAN wouldnt have been investing in newer Song or Qing class subs...instead they would have gone with the type39s?


----------



## aliaselin

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> not really... french and germans build one of the best subs out there.. and 209,agostas arent 60s-70s tech.... unlike an obsolete phased out rotting sub based on russian romeo sub from the 50s... if it was so advanced PLAN wouldnt have been investing in newer Song or Qing class subs...instead they would have gone with the type39s?


German developed type 212 and phased out type 209, France developed Scorpene and phased out Agosta. Basically, all of these use whale body shape and the same generation.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

aliaselin said:


> German developed type 212 and phased out type 209, France developed Scorpene and phased out Agosta. Basically, all of these use whale body shape and the same generation.



Agosta 90Bs are a different animal... the last one was commisioned in 2006... and share many similarities with the scorpene... including its SUBTICS combat system... MESMA AIP.armament etc etc.. and is slighty inferior in performance to the scorpene..

U209 is still much better than a russian romeo.


----------



## aliaselin

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Original agostas were built in the 90s.. but Agosta 90Bs are a different animal... the last one was commisioned in 2006... and share many similarities with the scorpene... including its SUBTICS combat system... MESMA AIP.armament etc etc.. and is slighty inferior in performance to the scorpene..
> 
> U209 is still much better than a russian romeo.


I'm always trying to find why type 209 is better than Romeo in design, not about electronics, combat system and propulsion, as all of these can be upgraded. Would you be kind to offer some evidence? I'm not talking about Agosta 90B, and I know it is different from Agosta
MESMA/AIP has low thermal efficiency, high noise, and medium cost-efficiency, while rumors say some type 035G have SE/AIP, which is mature, better thermal efficiency, low noise and best cost-efficiency.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

aliaselin said:


> I'm always trying to find why type 209 is better than Romeo in design, not about electronics, combat system and propulsion, as all of these can be upgraded. Would you be kind to offer some evidence? I'm not talking about Agosta 90B, and I know it is different from Agosta


bcoz there is a technological gap of mover 2o years... the design,the tech,propulsion system,armament, and all other capabiliyies like diving depth,speed,endurance etc is much more superior.


type-209:






romeo:









> MESMA/AIP has low thermal efficiency, high noise, and medium cost-efficiency, while rumors say some type 035G have SE/AIP, which is mature, better thermal efficiency, low noise and best cost-efficiency.



Mesma is one of the most advanced system out there... originally designed for scorpene n agosta-90b..And in no way inferior but superior to sterling...As for a type 35 having an AIP... sounds like a joke... considering Chinas first sub to have AIP was the type 39!!! introduced in 2008!!

*As of 2009, some nations have non-nuclear AIP submarines:*
the French-Spanish Scorpène-class submarine (1,700 tonnes) (MESMA)
the Spanish S-80 class (2,400 tonnes) of the Spanish Navy
the German Type 209-1400mod (1,810 tonnes) (Fuel cell)
the German Type 212 submarine (1,830 tonnes) (Fuel cell) of the German Navy and Italian Navy
the German Type 214 (1,980 tonnes) (Fuel cell)
the Russian Project 677 &#1051;&#1072;&#1076;&#1072; (Lada)
the Russian Project 1650 &#1040;&#1084;&#1091;&#1088; (Amur)
the Japanese Asashio (2,750 tonnes) (Stirling AIP) of the Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force
the Japanese S&#333;ry&#363; class submarine (4,200 tonnes) (Stirling AIP) of the Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force
the Swedish Gotland class submarine (1,450 tonnes) (Stirling AIP) of the Swedish navy
the Swedish Södermanland class submarine (1,500 tonnes) (Stirling AIP) of the Swedish navy
Sweden is going to sell its remaining two Västergötland class submarines to the Republic of Singapore Navy after they have been refitted with Stirling AIP systems like the Södermanland class submarines.

the Chinese Type 041 Yuan class submarine (Stirling AIP) of the PLAN
Also several shipbuilders offer AIP upgrades for existing submarines:

German Nordseewerke (Closed-cycle diesel)
Sweden Kockums (Stirling), owned by German company ThyssenKrupp
Pakistan Agosta 90B class submarine Made with cooperation with France
French Scorpene made by French Company DCNS

MESMA® AIP System | DCNS


As of 2009, some nations have non-nuclear AIP submarines:

the French-Spanish Scorpène-class submarine (1,700 tonnes) (MESMA)
the Spanish S-80 class (2,400 tonnes) of the Spanish Navy
the German Type 209-1400mod (1,810 tonnes) (Fuel cell)
the German Type 212 submarine (1,830 tonnes) (Fuel cell) of the German Navy and Italian Navy
the German Type 214 (1,980 tonnes) (Fuel cell)
the Russian Project 677 &#1051;&#1072;&#1076;&#1072; (Lada)
the Russian Project 1650 &#1040;&#1084;&#1091;&#1088; (Amur)
the Japanese Asashio (2,750 tonnes) (Stirling AIP) of the Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force
the Japanese S&#333;ry&#363; class submarine (4,200 tonnes) (Stirling AIP) of the Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force
the Swedish Gotland class submarine (1,450 tonnes) (Stirling AIP) of the Swedish navy
the Swedish Södermanland class submarine (1,500 tonnes) (Stirling AIP) of the Swedish navy
Sweden is going to sell its remaining two Västergötland class submarines to the Republic of Singapore Navy after they have been refitted with Stirling AIP systems like the Södermanland class submarines.

the Chinese Type 041 Yuan class submarine (Stirling AIP) of the PLAN
Also several shipbuilders offer AIP upgrades for existing submarines:

German Nordseewerke (Closed-cycle diesel)
Sweden Kockums (Stirling), owned by German company ThyssenKrupp
Pakistan Agosta 90B class submarine Made with cooperation with France
French Scorpene made by French Company DCNS



Air-independent propulsion (AIP) is a term that encompasses technologies which allow a submarine to operate without the need to surface or use a snorkel to access atmospheric oxygen. The term usually excludes the use of nuclear power, and describes augmenting or replacing the diesel-electric propulsion system of non-nuclear vessels. The United States Navy uses the hull classification symbol "SSP" to designate boats powered by AIP, while retaining "SS" for classic diesel-electric attack submarines.[1]

AIP is usually implemented as an auxiliary source. Most such systems generate electricity which in turn drives an electric motor for propulsion or recharging the boat's batteries. The submarine's electrical system is also used to provide "hotel services"ventilation, lighting, heating etcalthough this consumes a small amount of power compared to that required for propulsion.

A benefit of this approach is that it can be retrofitted into existing submarine hulls by inserting an additional hull section. AIP does not normally provide the endurance or power to replace the atmospheric dependent propulsion, but allows it to remain submerged longer than a more conventionally propelled submarine. A typical conventional power plant will provide 3 megawatts maximum, and an AIP source around 10% of that. A nuclear submarine's propulsion plant is usually much greater than 20 megawatts.


----------



## aliaselin

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> bcoz there is a technological gap of mover 2o years... the design,the tech,propulsion system,armament, and all other capabiliyies like diving depth,speed,endurance etc is much more superior.
> 
> 
> type-209:
> View attachment 33229
> 
> 
> romeo:
> 
> 
> View attachment 33230
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mesma is one of the most advanced system out there... originally designed for scorpene n agosta-90b..And in no way inferior but superior to sterling...As for a type 35 having an AIP... sounds like a joke... considering Chinas first sub to have AIP was the type 39!!! introduced in 2008!!
> 
> *As of 2009, some nations have non-nuclear AIP submarines:*
> the French-Spanish Scorpène-class submarine (1,700 tonnes) (MESMA)
> the Spanish S-80 class (2,400 tonnes) of the Spanish Navy
> the German Type 209-1400mod (1,810 tonnes) (Fuel cell)
> the German Type 212 submarine (1,830 tonnes) (Fuel cell) of the German Navy and Italian Navy
> the German Type 214 (1,980 tonnes) (Fuel cell)
> the Russian Project 677 &#1051;&#1072;&#1076;&#1072; (Lada)
> the Russian Project 1650 &#1040;&#1084;&#1091;&#1088; (Amur)
> the Japanese Asashio (2,750 tonnes) (Stirling AIP) of the Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force
> the Japanese S&#333;ry&#363; class submarine (4,200 tonnes) (Stirling AIP) of the Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force
> the Swedish Gotland class submarine (1,450 tonnes) (Stirling AIP) of the Swedish navy
> the Swedish Södermanland class submarine (1,500 tonnes) (Stirling AIP) of the Swedish navy
> Sweden is going to sell its remaining two Västergötland class submarines to the Republic of Singapore Navy after they have been refitted with Stirling AIP systems like the Södermanland class submarines.
> 
> the Chinese Type 041 Yuan class submarine (Stirling AIP) of the PLAN
> Also several shipbuilders offer AIP upgrades for existing submarines:
> 
> German Nordseewerke (Closed-cycle diesel)
> Sweden Kockums (Stirling), owned by German company ThyssenKrupp
> Pakistan Agosta 90B class submarine Made with cooperation with France
> French Scorpene made by French Company DCNS
> 
> MESMA® AIP System | DCNS
> 
> 
> As of 2009, some nations have non-nuclear AIP submarines:
> 
> the French-Spanish Scorpène-class submarine (1,700 tonnes) (MESMA)
> the Spanish S-80 class (2,400 tonnes) of the Spanish Navy
> the German Type 209-1400mod (1,810 tonnes) (Fuel cell)
> the German Type 212 submarine (1,830 tonnes) (Fuel cell) of the German Navy and Italian Navy
> the German Type 214 (1,980 tonnes) (Fuel cell)
> the Russian Project 677 &#1051;&#1072;&#1076;&#1072; (Lada)
> the Russian Project 1650 &#1040;&#1084;&#1091;&#1088; (Amur)
> the Japanese Asashio (2,750 tonnes) (Stirling AIP) of the Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force
> the Japanese S&#333;ry&#363; class submarine (4,200 tonnes) (Stirling AIP) of the Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force
> the Swedish Gotland class submarine (1,450 tonnes) (Stirling AIP) of the Swedish navy
> the Swedish Södermanland class submarine (1,500 tonnes) (Stirling AIP) of the Swedish navy
> Sweden is going to sell its remaining two Västergötland class submarines to the Republic of Singapore Navy after they have been refitted with Stirling AIP systems like the Södermanland class submarines.
> 
> the Chinese Type 041 Yuan class submarine (Stirling AIP) of the PLAN
> Also several shipbuilders offer AIP upgrades for existing submarines:
> 
> German Nordseewerke (Closed-cycle diesel)
> Sweden Kockums (Stirling), owned by German company ThyssenKrupp
> Pakistan Agosta 90B class submarine Made with cooperation with France
> French Scorpene made by French Company DCNS
> 
> 
> 
> Air-independent propulsion (AIP) is a term that encompasses technologies which allow a submarine to operate without the need to surface or use a snorkel to access atmospheric oxygen. The term usually excludes the use of nuclear power, and describes augmenting or replacing the diesel-electric propulsion system of non-nuclear vessels. The United States Navy uses the hull classification symbol "SSP" to designate boats powered by AIP, while retaining "SS" for classic diesel-electric attack submarines.[1]
> 
> AIP is usually implemented as an auxiliary source. Most such systems generate electricity which in turn drives an electric motor for propulsion or recharging the boat's batteries. The submarine's electrical system is also used to provide "hotel services"ventilation, lighting, heating etcalthough this consumes a small amount of power compared to that required for propulsion.
> 
> A benefit of this approach is that it can be retrofitted into existing submarine hulls by inserting an additional hull section. AIP does not normally provide the endurance or power to replace the atmospheric dependent propulsion, but allows it to remain submerged longer than a more conventionally propelled submarine. A typical conventional power plant will provide 3 megawatts maximum, and an AIP source around 10% of that. A nuclear submarine's propulsion plant is usually much greater than 20 megawatts.



You cite wiki and this is also from Wiki: 


The primary weaponry for Type 035G is Yu-3 torpedo, and French sonar DUUX-5 and its Chinese built version were used on later units, 12 of which were completed between 1990 to 1999. The last unit with pennant number 308 was lengthened by 2 meters to add a section for AIP tests
Romeo-class submarine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Also its engine is upgraded to 6E390ZC-2

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

aliaselin said:


> You cite wiki and this is also from Wiki:
> 
> 
> The primary weaponry for Type 035G is Yu-3 torpedo, and French sonar DUUX-5 and its Chinese built version were used on later units, 12 of which were completed between 1990 to 1999. The last unit with pennant number 308 was lengthened by 2 meters to add a section for AIP tests
> Romeo-class submarine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Also its engine is upgraded to 6E390ZC-2



OMG.. seriously brother? you think a rotting romeo is better than a type-209>???


----------



## aliaselin

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> OMG.. seriously brother? you think a rotting romeo is better than a type-209>???


I don't know, and we need a comparison like this one
http://i.imgur.com/O2B9O4M.jpg
As to rotting submarine, do you mean Turkey's year 1976 type 209 or Peru's year 1980 type 209?


----------



## aliaselin

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> OMG.. seriously brother? you think a rotting romeo is better than a type-209>???


I have done a comparison briefly, from which parameter you see type 209 is much better than type 035G?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

aliaselin said:


> I have done a comparison briefly, from which parameter you see type 209 is much better than type 035G?
> View attachment 33254



Even according to this not so accurate graph.. type-209 is much superior..

Speed,range,diving capability... and type-209 has an AIP unlike type35.... Greek navys Okeanos sub has a seimens AIP.. probaby even the south korean ones aswell..

type-2009s sonar is also superior to the duux-5.

Also all type 209s have been upgraded with modern combat systems,sonars etc.. and are in use with greece,brazil,india,turkey,south korea n many more..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

aliaselin said:


> I have done a comparison briefly, from which parameter you see type 209 is much better than type 035G?
> View attachment 33254



By any chance does the 35G that BN is buying have the AIP system? Is there any any probability, because it seems only one sub of this type is fitted with the AIP?


----------



## aliaselin

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Even according to this not so accurate graph.. type-209 is much superior..
> 
> Speed,range,diving capability... and type-209 has an AIP unlike type35.... Greek navys Okeanos sub has a seimens AIP.. probaby even the south korean ones aswell..
> 
> type-2009s sonar is also superior to the duux-5.
> 
> Also all type 209s have been upgraded with modern combat systems,sonars etc.. and are in use with greece,brazil,india,turkey,south korea n many more..


First，speed，I have written it is with 6E390C, not 6E390EC-2
Second, range, also I have writtten it is original type 035 not type 035G
Third, dive, I have written 500 m for type 209 is maximum, not typical, it is an experimental parameter, not combat depth
Fourth, Greeks AIP project has cancelled, and south Korean one do not have

"After the Archimedes Project settlement was reached, it was decided that instead of upgrading the remaining two Type 209s, two additional Type 214 ships were to be ordered, but that deal was cancelled by Howaldtswerke-Deutsche Werft."

Parameter for type 035 is very hard to collect, have you read what I have written seriously?
Why do you say type 209 sonar is much better DUUX-5? do you know that type 035G have mid-life upgrade and should have upgraded sonar and combat system?

On the other hand, it is obviously type 035G have more torpedoes
type 209 is sold well just because: 1. The American side is much more powerful than the USSR side in cold war; 2. US did not develop conventional submarine after WWII，otherwise, most of the market of type 209 should belong to US.



eastwatch said:


> By any chance does the 35G that BN is buying have the AIP system? Is there any any probability, because it seems only one sub of this type is fitted with the AIP?


I don't know actually, and I'm not sure how many have installed AIP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

aliaselin said:


> First，speed，I have written it is with 6E390C, not 6E390EC-2
> Second, range, also I have writtten it is original type 035 not type 035G
> Third, dive, I have written 500 m for type 209 is maximum, not typical, it is an experimental parameter, not combat depth
> Fourth, Greeks AIP project has cancelled, and south Korean one do not have
> 
> 
> 
> "After the Archimedes Project settlement was reached, it was decided that instead of upgrading the remaining two Type 209s, two additional Type 214 ships were to be ordered, but that deal was cancelled by Howaldtswerke-Deutsche Werft."
> 
> Parameter for type 035 is very hard to collect, have you read what I have written seriously?
> Why do you say type 209 sonar is much better DUUX-5? do you know that type 035G have mid-life upgrade and should have upgraded sonar and combat system?
> 
> On the other hand, it is obviously type 035G have more torpedoes
> 
> 
> I don't now actually, and I'm not sure how many have installed AIP



Im done here man.. good for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Im done here man.. good for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DefenceBD

correct info?

so only no. 308 has AIP? can we use yu-4 torpedo on ming?


----------



## BDforever

DefenceBD said:


> View attachment 33396
> 
> 
> correct info?


no it is not correct info, in some cases overestimated info about Bangladesh and underestimated info about Myanmar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

DefenceBD said:


> View attachment 33396
> 
> 
> correct info?
> 
> so only no. 308 has AIP? can we use yu-4 torpedo on ming?


incorrect in quite a few places..... obviously biased towards BD..... it shouldn't be placed like that.... the people in both military know the real stuff through their intel channels.... so, there's no point presenting such info.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

USS Freedom and BNS Somudro Joy Conduct PASSEX in Pacific

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> 50s tech... diving mass coffins.. bd is screwed.



i am already tell them, Bangladesh Navy should get the best bang for the buck, and in my opinions the second hand of U-209 ex Turkish Navy. Not this oldies with rotten looking metal scraps. We all knows the standard maintenance and use of NATO countries, they are very strict and they had a better log book and maintenance schedule in which you can use them and learn it before buying second hand equipment from NATO member countries. My self is very doubt if China had those kind of standard maintenance for their subs before economic boom era in 90' to 2000's. 

And for the AIP's, i don't wanna to see my brave sailor using unreliable test bed platform.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kalu_miah

madokafc said:


> i am already tell them, Bangladesh Navy should get the best bang for the buck, and in my opinions the second hand of U-209 ex Turkish Navy. Not this oldies with rotten looking metal scraps. We all knows the standard maintenance and use of NATO countries, they are very strict and they had a better log book and maintenance schedule in which you can use them and learn it before buying second hand equipment from NATO member countries. My self is very doubt if China had those kind of standard maintenance for their subs before economic boom era in 90' to 2000's.
> 
> And for the AIP's, i don't wanna to see my brave sailor using unreliable test bed platform.



Dear Madam, we will stick with the Chinese for now, for strategic reasons. Its about building future relationships between two future military allies.


----------



## BDforever

madokafc said:


> i am already tell them, Bangladesh Navy should get the best bang for the buck, and in my opinions the second hand of U-209 ex Turkish Navy. Not this oldies with rotten looking metal scraps. We all knows the standard maintenance and use of NATO countries, they are very strict and they had a better log book and maintenance schedule in which you can use them and learn it before buying second hand equipment from NATO member countries. My self is very doubt if China had those kind of standard maintenance for their subs before economic boom era in 90' to 2000's.
> 
> And for the AIP's, i don't wanna to see my brave sailor using unreliable test bed platform.


second hand U209 will be higher priced than 035G, no point of that buying that, instead BD may get type041 sub with that money

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fallen_soldier

madokafc said:


> i am already tell them, Bangladesh Navy should get the best bang for the buck, and in my opinions the second hand of U-209 ex Turkish Navy. Not this oldies with rotten looking metal scraps. We all knows the standard maintenance and use of NATO countries, they are very strict and they had a better log book and maintenance schedule in which you can use them and learn it before buying second hand equipment from NATO member countries. My self is very doubt if China had those kind of standard maintenance for their subs before economic boom era in 90' to 2000's.
> 
> And for the AIP's, i don't wanna to see my brave sailor using unreliable test bed platform.


Present govt already make there mind to buy Type 35G class subs. we cant change the decision to type 209 or any other western subs bcaz we dont have that much money in our pocket and i as far as i know BN eyes on S20 Subs for future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fallen_soldier

F-22P said:


> Then why not opt for S-20 two being built in China and the rest of 4 in BDs.


Read carefully my post that present govt(*Auto elected/Without Mass People mandate*) already finalize the deal. it doesn't matter what i or you suggest or any one who think what is better for bangladeshi people. 

like f7bgi procurement it is also stop gap before our surface fleet modernization complete + our economy grow further. Then we go for Better platform like: S20.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

7th said:


> BN should be looking towards 6 S-20B with two Chinese built while 4 locally built.


definitely...... may be within the next 10-15 years.....


----------



## BDforever

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> definitely...... may be within the next 10-15 years.....


don't reply to him. he is nishan. he will bring so many stuff ... he is messing around

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Navy commandos - SWADS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

@Always Neutral i saw you in other thread where you were talking about indian SF and Marcos, so do you know anything about SWADS ?
​


----------



## Always Neutral

BDforever said:


> @Always Neutral i saw you in other thread where you were talking about indian SF and Marcos, so do you know anything about SWADS ?
> ​



yes trained them on OxyNG


----------



## BDforever

Always Neutral said:


> yes trained them on OxyNG


nice to hear, how are they in terms of quality ? and what is the difference between marcos and swads


----------



## Always Neutral

well to be honest the Asian lads are far ahead in stamina but poor in load carrying. The philosophy is also different while we know that due to our dominance we can be dropped nearby to the target your people prefer marching to the target in stealth. In that all asian forces are really good. also they do not bitch about food like we do

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Always Neutral said:


> well to be honest the Asian lads are far ahead in stamina but poor in load carrying. The philosophy is also different while we know that due to our dominance we can be dropped nearby to the target your people prefer marching to the target in stealth. In that all asian forces are really good. also they do not bitch about food like we do


i know one of army personnel who has entered in BD army recently, he told me that they used to have two breads only in whole day during training


----------



## bigbossman



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bigbossman



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bigbossman



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer

bigbossman said:


>




HO....LY....SHIT.... That is scary.


----------



## fallen_soldier

blueaxe_101 said:


> Why not S-20Bs ???



1st you buy it then donate it to Bd Navy. problem solved.


----------



## BDforever

SWADS

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BDforever

SWADS..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Bangladesh Navy personnel with Turkey Navy personnel 
@Kaan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gyp 111

BNS Meghna





Our upcoming Type-056 corvettes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

SWADS member with FN MK 48 LMG

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

BNS Nirmul at Salalah port While She Was On Her way to Lebanon

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

BDforever said:


> BNS Nirmul at Salalah port While She Was On Her way to Lebanon


the same port would be visited by BNS Osman and BNS Madhumati from 5th to 7th July.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

*Bangladesh Navy Special Force SEAL OPERATOR from SWADS*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BDforever



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nik141991

BDforever said:


> Navy commandos - SWADS
> View attachment 34595
> 
> View attachment 34596


 man they look really good

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

very interesting thing i saw today, Makassar-class landing platform dock has been displaying in Navy's advertisement near old airport cantonment area.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Allah Akbar

BDforever said:


> very interesting thing i saw today, Makassar-class landing platform dock has been displaying in Navy's advertisement near old airport cantonment area.


 Iindonesia and Phillipine use them ! bd is not a comfirm user of Makassar-class landing platform dock . Well we can build them in western marine shipyard tho


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

BDforever said:


> very interesting thing i saw today, Makassar-class landing platform dock has been displaying in Navy's advertisement near old airport cantonment area.


what???..... there was never any word from any govt official regarding an LPD!!! :O

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> what???..... there was never any word from any govt official regarding an LPD!!! :O


well might be it is in long-term plan


----------



## bdslph

BD Gov should thinking for deployment to UN missions the SWADS


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

BDforever said:


> well might be it is in long-term plan



may be.... but its really confusing.... even on 22nd June the Minister said that the there are plans for "helicopter-carrying missile frigates with three-dimensional capabilities and missile corvettes with two-dimensional capabilities".... lets see where we go from here.....


----------



## Bilal9

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> may be.... but its really confusing.... even on 22nd June the Minister said that the there are plans for "helicopter-carrying missile frigates with three-dimensional capabilities and missile corvettes with two-dimensional capabilities".... lets see where we go from here.....



If we do get one (or more than one) LPD it is a foregone conclusion what it is for. UN use. Cash Cow...

The Makassar class LPD cost $50 million from Daewoo (DSME) last I heard. The Govt. won't spring for that kind of money unless the UN was willing to pay rent for deploying the army overseas. Plus it won't piss anybody off in the South block in Delhi (Hasina angle) since it doesn't have anything but defensive armaments.

And you remember the landing craft that were being built in Khulna Shipyard a while back (Shakti Sanchar etc.)? The LPD's are supposed to carry a few of those, a few Mi-17's and a few BTR-80's for UN force multiplication missions overseas. 'Few' however may be an understatement in the latter case. I think the cloud should start clearing about now ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Bilal9 said:


> If we do get one (or more than one) LPD it is a foregone conclusion what it is for. UN use. Cash Cow...
> 
> The Makassar class LPD cost $50 million from Daewoo (DSME) last I heard. The Govt. won't spring for that kind of money unless the UN was willing to pay rent for deploying the army overseas. Plus it won't piss anybody off in the South block in Delhi (Hasina angle) since it doesn't have anything but defensive armaments.
> 
> And you remember the landing craft that were being built in Khulna Shipyard a while back (Shakti Sanchar etc.)? The LPD's are supposed to carry a few of those, a few Mi-17's and a few BTR-80's for UN force multiplication missions overseas. 'Few' however may be an understatement in the latter case. I think the cloud should start clearing about now ...


thats right.... these ships can only be useful for UN missions, as we don't have any outlying islands to protect like Indonesia or Philippines....

these may not be armed, but these are purely offensive platforms..... they're never supposed to be armed.... take a look at the UN Navy LHDs/LPDs/LSDs.... they're all lightly armed.... but their main purpose is to land troops on hostile beaches.... thats aggressive.... power projection.... their protection is always in the hands of escort ships..... India got one LPD from the US, and before delivering it, the US had a lot of words about its usage.... so, I believe such a ship WILL raise eyebrows if we are to order even one.....

and its true that we are building landing craft ourselves, but that doesn't mean the crafts will fit into LPD's dock.... they were not meant for that when designed.... the 42m LCUs being built at KSY may be too big for the Makassar-class.... but the 25.6m LCTs being being at DEW Narayanganj may be a fit.... Shakti Shanchar won't fit in any ship of any navy..... its 66m and weighs several thousand tons....

and regarding helicopters, I don't think they will carry Mi-17s.... too big for ship operations.... will need dedicated naval transport helicopters.....


----------



## Nike

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> thats right.... these ships can only be useful for UN missions, as we don't have any outlying islands to protect like Indonesia or Philippines....
> 
> these may not be armed, but these are purely offensive platforms..... they're never supposed to be armed.... take a look at the UN Navy LHDs/LPDs/LSDs.... they're all lightly armed.... but their main purpose is to land troops on hostile beaches.... thats aggressive.... power projection.... their protection is always in the hands of escort ships..... India got one LPD from the US, and before delivering it, the US had a lot of words about its usage.... so, I believe such a ship WILL raise eyebrows if we are to order even one.....
> 
> and its true that we are building landing craft ourselves, but that doesn't mean the crafts will fit into LPD's dock.... they were not meant for that when designed.... the 42m LCUs being built at KSY may be too big for the Makassar-class.... but the 25.6m LCTs being being at DEW Narayanganj may be a fit.... Shakti Shanchar won't fit in any ship of any navy..... its 66m and weighs several thousand tons....
> 
> and regarding helicopters, I don't think they will carry Mi-17s.... too big for ship operations.... will need dedicated naval transport helicopters.....



Bell 412 EP, Fennec, AW-109, Bolcow 105, Lynx, Wildcat, Eurocopter Dauphin or Panther that's the kind of Helicopter which can be operate from Makassar class.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

madokafc said:


> Bell 412 EP, Fennec, AW-109, Bolcow 105, Lynx, Wildcat, Eurocopter Dauphin or Panther that's the kind of Helicopter which can be operate from Makassar class.


Makassar class is very cheap  Indonesia contacted 4 Makassar for $150 million only


----------



## Nike

BDforever said:


> Makassar class is very cheap  Indonesia contacted 4 Makassar for $150 million only




for hull only, mission suit and etc equipment is in another cash, we spent almost 600 million US dollar for 4 ships. Total cash needed for for one Makassar class is around 220 million bucks if we looking the Philippine deals recently.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

madokafc said:


> for hull only, mission suit and etc equipment is in another cash, we spent almost 600 million US dollar for 4 ships. Total cash needed for for one Makassar class is around 220 million bucks if we looking the Philippine deals recently.


----------



## Nike

BDforever said:


>



quite cheap if you compare it with Algeria or Thailand order


----------



## BDforever

madokafc said:


> quite cheap if you compare it with Algeria or Thailand order


i would prefer Dokdo class then

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

BDforever said:


> i would prefer Dokdo class then



Dokdo will cost more than 1 billion dollar then, i can tell you. They had been trying to sell their Dokdo class to us in recent year


----------



## BDforever

madokafc said:


> Dokdo will cost more than 1 billion dollar then, i can tell you. They had been trying to sell their Dokdo class to us in recent year


no, it is around $350-400 million


----------



## Nike

BDforever said:


> no, it is around $350-400 million



from where? 

the platform and equipment itself will cost more than 600 million bucks, you will need more than 300 million bucks to add more than 10 Naval helos to equip the Dokdos, and you need to adding more than six LVT-7A to make Dokdo working as amphibious assault platform system not just a floating helicopter decks. 

And no need to mention, Dokdo will forming as the core center of Fleet task group, you need more than one adequate surface combatant vessel in which has three dimensional warfare systems to accompany Dokdo class. Indonesian LPD is built around 4 unit Sigma class, and 3 unit Fatahillah class as their escort vessel. Dokdo need more than that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

madokafc said:


> for hull only, mission suit and etc equipment is in another cash, we spent almost 600 million US dollar for 4 ships. Total cash needed for for one Makassar class is around 220 million bucks if we looking the Philippine deals recently.


thats more like it..... I got really surprised to see the price thats been floating around.... it seemed almost unreal.... $200 million+ is more of a real world number.... thanks for chipping in with the details....


----------



## Penguin

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> UN Navy LHDs/LPDs/LSDs.... they're all *lightly* armed.... but their main purpose is to land troops on hostile beaches.... thats aggressive.... power projection.... their protection is always in the hands of escort ships.....


A relative term ... when considering most navy's ships.

Your typical LPD-17 San Antonio class LPD has 2× 30 mm Mk 46 Mod 1 Bushmaster 2 cannon, 2x Mk 31 mod 1 RAM , 4x MK 26 Mod 17 .50 Cal Machine Guns . A Wasp class LHD has 2 RAM launchers, 2 Mk 29 Sea Sparrow launchers, 2-3 Phalanx, 3-4 25mm Mk38 chain guns and 4 HMGs. HMGs are often dual mounts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Penguin said:


> A relative term ... when considering most navy's ships.
> 
> Your typical LPD-17 San Antonio class LPD has 2× 30 mm Mk 46 Mod 1 Bushmaster 2 cannon, 2x Mk 31 mod 1 RAM , 4x MK 26 Mod 17 .50 Cal Machine Guns . A Wasp class LHD has 2 RAM launchers, 2 Mk 29 Sea Sparrow launchers, 2-3 Phalanx, 3-4 25mm Mk38 chain guns and 4 HMGs. HMGs are often dual mounts.


of course it is.... only close-range defensive armament for such a large ship has to be considered lightly armed, isn't it?


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

BNS Osman and BNS Madhumati are supposed to visit Oman from today, up to the 7th July..... 
from there, its supposed to visit Mumbai from 12th to 14th July....


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> BNS Osman and BNS Madhumati are supposed to visit Oman from today, up to the 7th July.....
> from there, its supposed to visit Mumbai from 12th to 14th July....


even though the scheduled visit of the ships at Salalah was on 5th July, they arrived there on 30th June..... 
Dhofar Dy Gov receives B’deshi naval chief | Oman Observer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

*BNS Bangabandhu:*
The ship's electronics make it the most important ship in BN..... the most important parts of this ship are its DA-08 medium-range surveillance radar and Atlas Elektronik ASO 90 (DSQS-23) MF sonar.... along with that, the ship has Thales Cutlass 242 ESM, providing warning of enemy radars and missiles.... these are the eyes and ears of the ship.... the ships is also defended by Thales Scorpion ECM and Super Barricade decoys.... the ship is also equipped with state-of-the-art Thales Variant low-observable radar.... its superb communication systems (including Thales Link Y datalink, SATCOM, & others) along with TACTICOS combat management system make it the command ship of BN.... the Thales LIROD Mk.ii fire-control radar, Thales MIRADOR optronic director and Type 345 fire-control radar (for FM-90) make its weapons deadly accurate.... above all, its Agusta A109 helicopter provides the ship with an extra eye in the sky....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

BDforever said:


> *BNS Bangabandhu:*
> The ship's electronics make it the most important ship in BN..... the most important parts of this ship are its DA-08 medium-range surveillance radar and Atlas Elektronik ASO 90 (DSQS-23) MF sonar.... along with that, the ship has Thales Cutlass 242 ESM, providing warning of enemy radars and missiles.... these are the eyes and ears of the ship.... the ships is also defended by Thales Scorpion ECM and Super Barricade decoys.... the ship is also equipped with state-of-the-art Thales Variant low-observable radar.... its superb communication systems (including Thales Link Y datalink, SATCOM, & others) along with TACTICOS combat management system make it the command ship of BN.... the Thales LIROD Mk.ii fire-control radar, Thales MIRADOR optronic director and Type 345 fire-control radar (for FM-90) make its weapons deadly accurate.... above all, its Agusta A109 helicopter provides the ship with an extra eye in the sky....




Nice ship. How many ships of this class are in the Surface Fleet?

@BDforever ,

I also read that the Bangladeshi Navy recently acquired a USCG Hamilton Class Cutter. Any news updates, pictures on this? What are the armaments in the ship? 

This will be perfect for the Bangladeshi Navy's maritime interdiction capabilities, definitely.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Nice ship. How many ships of this class are in the Surface Fleet?
> 
> @BDforever ,
> 
> I also read that the Bangladeshi Navy recently acquired a USCG Hamilton Class Cutter. Any news updates, pictures on this? What are the armaments in the ship?
> 
> This will be perfect for the Bangladeshi Navy's maritime interdiction capabilities, definitely.


only one ship of this class was ever ordered.... the ship came here in 2001; so, its been a while already..... news ships are being acquired and planned according to new modernization plans.... there's likely to be a huge transformation in the capabilities of BN in the coming years.... we're currently only within the first five years of the plan (2011-2015), which is just one-quarter of the overall modernization plan.....

the USCG cutter is yet to be converted..... but what we know is that the ship has big plans laid for it.... another Coast Guard cutter had been requested, but we're not yet sure about its approval from the UG Govt..... two Type 053H2 frigates and two new Durjoy-class LPC/corvettes have recently joined, which you might have heard..... further 2-4 Durjoy-class corvettes are likely to be built locally..... two ex-RN Castle-class OPVs have already been converted into guided-missile corvettes..... two Type 056 corvettes are joining BN in 2015, along with two old Type 035G submarines.... there's a plan for building Type 056 corvettes locally as well.... 5 patrol boats had been built locally, with more planned...... naval aviation has started, with more expansion plans for it..... so, as you can see, BN has really transformed within just a few years!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> only one ship of this class was ever ordered.... the ship came here in 2001; so, its been a while already..... news ships are being acquired and planned according to new modernization plans.... there's likely to be a huge transformation in the capabilities of BN in the coming years.... we're currently only within the first five years of the plan (2011-2015), which is just one-quarter of the overall modernization plan.....
> 
> the USCG cutter is yet to be converted..... but what we know is that the ship has big plans laid for it.... another Coast Guard cutter had been requested, but we're not yet sure about its approval from the UG Govt..... two Type 053H2 frigates and two new Durjoy-class LPC/corvettes have recently joined, which you might have heard..... further 2-4 Durjoy-class corvettes are likely to be built locally..... two ex-RN Castle-class OPVs have already been converted into guided-missile corvettes..... two Type 056 corvettes are joining BN in 2015, along with two old Type 035G submarines.... there's a plan for building Type 056 corvettes locally as well.... 5 patrol boats had been built locally, with more planned...... naval aviation has started, with more expansion plans for it..... so, as you can see, BN has really transformed within just a few years!



Yes it has ! Its very good to see that the Bangladeshi Navy has really jumped on the Hamilton Class Cutters , this will be exceedingly important for Bangladesh to protect her natural gas reserves, and to assert maritime dominance on her EEZs. Remember that you are flanked on both sides: 1) India and 2) Myanmar. 

It will be very beneficial for Bangladeshi Naval Fleet to emphasize on:

1) OPV (Off-shore patrol vehicles)
2) Corvettes / Missile Boats
3) Naval ASW capability

It would even be perfect for the Bangladeshi Military to acquire more Coast Guard Ships.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Yes it has ! Its very good to see that the Bangladeshi Navy has really jumped on the Hamilton Class Cutters , this will be exceedingly important for Bangladesh to protect her natural gas reserves, and to assert maritime dominance on her EEZs. Remember that you are flanked on both sides: 1) India and 2) Myanmar.
> 
> It will be very beneficial for Bangladeshi Naval Fleet to emphasize on:
> 
> 1) OPV (Off-shore patrol vehicles)
> 2) Corvettes / Missile Boats
> 3) Naval ASW capability
> 
> It would even be perfect for the Bangladeshi Military to acquire more Coast Guard Ships.


smaller naval vessels are always going to be important to protect the coast from piracy and illegal fishing..... its one of the most important roles of BN..... new patrol vessels are coming out of the slipways quickly.....

the emphasis is now on building the base..... some stop-gaps are being acquired, as they can be inducted quickly..... Type 053H2 and Hamilton-class ships were acquired with that purpose..... these are supposed to serve proabbly another 15-20 years..... new ships will surely join within the next 5-10 years..... corvettes are current priority..... as per Govt. officials, missile boats are probably next in line, along with more patrol boats....

BN doesn't have a lot to write about its current ASW capability.....but its first submarines coming in 2015 will help to identify its ASW needs.... we expect some substantial investment in that sector from 2016 onwards, which will be the start of the second phase of the modernization plan..... govt. officials have already indicated towards acquisition of more powerful helicopter-carrying ships.....

its just been announced that the maritime dispute with India is solved, which means that Bangladesh can now concentrate on exploring the Bay of Bengal for minerals without objection from its neighbours..... before the international court verdict, the claims by the two neighbours threatened to "sea-lock" Bangladesh..... so, BN's already won priority just received a new boost, it seem!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> smaller naval vessels are always going to be important to protect the coast from piracy and illegal fishing..... its one of the most important roles of BN..... new patrol vessels are coming out of the slipways quickly.....
> 
> the emphasis is now on building the base..... some stop-gaps are being acquired, as they can be inducted quickly..... Type 053H2 and Hamilton-class ships were acquired with that purpose..... these are supposed to serve proabbly another 15-20 years..... new ships will surely join within the next 5-10 years..... corvettes are current priority..... as per Govt. officials, missile boats are probably next in line, along with more patrol boats....
> 
> BN doesn't have a lot to write about its current ASW capability.....but its first submarines coming in 2015 will help to identify its ASW needs.... we expect some substantial investment in that sector from 2016 onwards, which will be the start of the second phase of the modernization plan..... govt. officials have already indicated towards acquisition of more powerful helicopter-carrying ships.....
> 
> its just been announced that the maritime dispute with India is solved, which means that Bangladesh can now concentrate on exploring the Bay of Bengal for minerals without objection from its neighbours..... before the international court verdict, the claims by the two neighbours threatened to "sea-lock" Bangladesh..... so, BN's already won priority just received a new boost, it seem!!




Excellent. The Naval Fleet of Bangladesh is going in the right direction. Yes, i also am in agreement that it will be important for Bangladesh to develop / increase its missile boats, and OPVs. 

ASW capability will also be important, as this can largely negate any submarine threats from the Indian Navy and from the Burmese. Bangladesh doesn't necessarily have to dominate the Indian Ocean, she merely has to build a credible defense platform to maintain maritime dominance in her EEZs. 

Keep it up! Slow but steady, Bangladesh!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Excellent. The Naval Fleet of Bangladesh is going in the right direction. Yes, i also am in agreement that it will be important for Bangladesh to develop / increase its missile boats, and OPVs.
> 
> ASW capability will also be important, as this can largely negate any submarine threats from the Indian Navy and from the Burmese. Bangladesh doesn't necessarily have to dominate the Indian Ocean, she merely has to build a credible defense platform to maintain maritime dominance in her EEZs.
> 
> Keep it up! Slow but steady, Bangladesh!


yea, its true that EEZ is priority now, but it won't be just EEZ in the near future.... Bangladesh is almost totally dependent on international sea trade, exactly like Japan.... so, having a navy that can protect its SLOC in times of crisis would be the next priority..... and that actually takes BN out of its EEZ and into international waters.... ASW and AAW would become more important then....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

BN ships BNS Osman and BNS Madhumati visiting Mumbai on the way home from UNIFIL mission...... 12 July 2014





BNS Osman





BNS Madhumati

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

@BDforever i've got this news, two SSV class hull with basic navigation system only costing 92 million US dollar

surely those ships without any armament such as CIWS, Manpads, Naval gun systems, radar tracking capability and so on. 

*Indonesia's PT PAL signs contract to supply strategic sealift vessels to the Philippines*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
16 July 2014


Indonesian shipbuilder PT PAL has signed a contract to supply two strategic sealift vessels (SSVs) to the Philippine Navy (PN).

PT PAL executive Edy Andarto confirmed to _IHS Jane's_ on 17 July that the contract - worth USD92 million - was signed with the PN in June and calls for the vessels to be supplied in 2016 and 2017.

The contract also stipulates a requirement for PT PAL to provide an integrated support package that will enable Philippine industry to undertake maintenance and support of the SSVs in partnership with the PN.

Discussions over the SSV contract had continued since January when PT PAL emerged as the sole bidder in the programme.

Indonesia's PT PAL signs contract to supply strategic sealift vessels to the Philippines - IHS Jane's 360

Maybe Bangladesh interested?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

madokafc said:


> @BDforever i've got this news, two SSV class hull with basic navigation system only costing 92 million US dollar
> 
> surely those ships without any armament such as CIWS, Manpads, Naval gun systems, radar tracking capability and so on.
> 
> *Indonesia's PT PAL signs contract to supply strategic sealift vessels to the Philippines*
> *Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
> 16 July 2014
> 
> 
> Indonesian shipbuilder PT PAL has signed a contract to supply two strategic sealift vessels (SSVs) to the Philippine Navy (PN).
> 
> PT PAL executive Edy Andarto confirmed to _IHS Jane's_ on 17 July that the contract - worth USD92 million - was signed with the PN in June and calls for the vessels to be supplied in 2016 and 2017.
> 
> The contract also stipulates a requirement for PT PAL to provide an integrated support package that will enable Philippine industry to undertake maintenance and support of the SSVs in partnership with the PN.
> 
> Discussions over the SSV contract had continued since January when PT PAL emerged as the sole bidder in the programme.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Bangladesh interested?



we're hearing some rumours of late... still nothing concrete.... lets see where it goes.....


----------



## Gyp 111

BNS Tista

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

BDforever said:


> very interesting thing i saw today, *Makassar-class landing platform dock* has been displaying in Navy's advertisement near old airport cantonment area.



btw, I saw the billboards.... the info you received was wrong.... they only showed Castle-class FSG....


----------



## BDforever

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> btw, I saw the billboards.... the info you received was wrong.... they only showed Castle-class FSG....


i can bet, that is not castle class


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

BDforever said:


> i can bet, that is not castle class


I hope to take a snap next time....


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Bangladesh Coast Guard bought 6 Patrol 101 HSBs from Adriatic Workboats of Croatia..... 3 of those were delivered in 2013 and 3 in the first half of 2014....
here is a video of one of the crafts from the last batch on test drive..... the boats are 10.8 meters long, equipped with two Volvo Penta D6-370 engines and two Hamilton jets..... their top speed is 40 knots....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> Bangladesh Coast Guard bought 6 Patrol 101 HSBs from Adriatic Workboats of Croatia..... 3 of those were delivered in 2013 and 3 in the first half of 2014....
> here is a video of one of the crafts from the last batch on test drive..... the boats are 10.8 meters long, equipped with two Volvo Penta D6-370 engines and two Hamilton jets..... their top speed is 40 knots....





Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> Bangladesh Coast Guard bought 6 Patrol 101 HSBs from Adriatic Workboats of Croatia..... 3 of those were delivered in 2013 and 3 in the first half of 2014....
> here is a video of one of the crafts from the last batch on test drive..... the boats are 10.8 meters long, equipped with two Volvo Penta D6-370 engines and two Hamilton jets..... their top speed is 40 knots....



I think these can be manufactured locally as well. But obviously the Croatian workboats are much higher quality and probably not as expensive as anything purchased from the United States.

I wonder how these compare to the US Coast Guard RIB boats. Would they be able to self-right themselves after turning upside down?


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Bilal9 said:


> I think these can be manufactured locally as well. But obviously the Croatian workboats are much higher quality and probably not as expensive as anything purchased from the United States.
> 
> I wonder how these compare to the US Coast Guard RIB boats. Would they be able to self-right themselves after turning upside down?


so far the Coast Guard stuck with local shipyards only for Harbour Patrol Boats (HPB)s, but turned to foreign shipyards for the others..... DEW Narayanganj is currently building two 18m HPBs..... eight Tornado boats (HSB large) were sourced from Vietnam.... tender has been called for 10 more.... 9 Metal Shark ambulance boats and 5 Defender boats were donated by the US.... but there are around 80 other boats (Dolfin-class or HSB-small and other boats) that were sourced from other places (still looking for their sources)...... some rigid-hull inflatable boats are also there with the BCG..... Chittagong Post Authority (CPA) also sourced an 18m SAR boat from Safehaven Marine, Ireland at a cost of BDT 24 crore..... 

and any idea how many RIB-33 SC were sourced for the Navy?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> so far the Coast Guard stuck with local shipyards only for Harbour Patrol Boats (HPB)s, but turned to foreign shipyards for the others..... DEW Narayanganj is currently building two 18m HPBs..... eight Tornado boats (HSB large) were sourced from Vietnam.... tender has been called for 10 more.... 9 Metal Shark ambulance boats and 5 Defender boats were donated by the US.... but there are around 80 other boats (Dolfin-class or HSB-small and other boats) that were sourced from other places (still looking for their sources)...... some rigid-hull inflatable boats are also there with the BCG..... Chittagong Post Authority (CPA) also sourced an 18m SAR boat from Safehaven Marine, Ireland at a cost of BDT 24 crore.....
> 
> and any idea how many RIB-33 SC were sourced for the Navy?



The last we heard that there were six in service in 2005. These craft are so small and cost so little that many more may have been bought since - who knows? But these are amazingly fast with 70 knots as top speed. Probably the fastest thing of this size on water. Great for quick insertion of commandos in a guerrilla situation. The type won the Italian, European and World Champion Endurance of this Class back in 2002.















*Dimensions*

• Loa: 10.27 m (~ 33.69 ft)

• Beam: 2.80 m (~ 9.19 ft)

• Draft: 0.80 m (~ 2.62 ft)

• Weight: 4,800 kg (~ 10,584 lbs)

*On Board General Equipment:*

bilge pump
windscreen
alu-frame with radar Raymarine
4 Tecno Single Seats
anchor with rope and chain in separate compartment
hand railing
safety handle
steering wheel
integrated bathing ladder
cover for transportation

*On Board Technical Equipment*
batteries
stainless steel fuel tank
build-in-tank
stainless steel fresh water tank
ballast tank system
twin throttles control
Yanmar engines control panels with keys, alarms, rpm meter, water temperature and oil pressure gauge
steering compass
quick stop
trim tabs indicator
voltmeter
2 chartplotter (gps) Lowrance and Raymarine
speaker system
VHF Raymarine


*Construction*

• Kevlar Sandwich Hull And Deck

*Propulsion*

• Twin Yanmar 323 kW (440 HP) Diesel Inboard (Year 2002)

• Fuel Capacity: 420 l

• Trimax Surface Drive

• Gearbox: 110 IVR TS (2 Speed)

• Speed : 70 Kn

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Bilal9 said:


> The last we heard that there were six in service in 2005. These craft are so small and cost so little that many more may have been bought since - who knows? But these are amazingly fast with 70 knots as top speed. Probably the fastest thing of this size on water. Great for quick insertion of commandos in a guerrilla situation. The type won the Italian, European and World Champion Endurance of this Class back in 2002.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dimensions*
> 
> • Loa: 10.27 m (~ 33.69 ft)
> 
> • Beam: 2.80 m (~ 9.19 ft)
> 
> • Draft: 0.80 m (~ 2.62 ft)
> 
> • Weight: 4,800 kg (~ 10,584 lbs)
> 
> *On Board General Equipment:*
> 
> bilge pump
> windscreen
> alu-frame with radar Raymarine
> 4 Tecno Single Seats
> anchor with rope and chain in separate compartment
> hand railing
> safety handle
> steering wheel
> integrated bathing ladder
> cover for transportation
> 
> *On Board Technical Equipment*
> batteries
> stainless steel fuel tank
> build-in-tank
> stainless steel fresh water tank
> ballast tank system
> twin throttles control
> Yanmar engines control panels with keys, alarms, rpm meter, water temperature and oil pressure gauge
> steering compass
> quick stop
> trim tabs indicator
> voltmeter
> 2 chartplotter (gps) Lowrance and Raymarine
> speaker system
> VHF Raymarine
> 
> 
> *Construction*
> 
> • Kevlar Sandwich Hull And Deck
> 
> *Propulsion*
> 
> • Twin Yanmar 323 kW (440 HP) Diesel Inboard (Year 2002)
> 
> • Fuel Capacity: 420 l
> 
> • Trimax Surface Drive
> 
> • Gearbox: 110 IVR TS (2 Speed)
> 
> • Speed : 70 Kn



well, I'm not sure whether the RIB-33 SC can make 70kt.... FBDesign's website doesn't have a specific entry for the 'SC' version, which is made for special ops.... the RIB-33 Italian “Guardia di Finanza” version with its four-seat configuration is 'each one powered by two 300 hp VM diesels to give a speed of 53 knots'.... the SC version has MG mounts in front and an enclosed cabin.... so, its supposed to be heavier.... and in any case, 70kt on water may be a bit too much for a lot of needs.....

these are being used in Africa as we know..... but their numbers had always been elusive..... they're probably not as cheap as rigid hull inflatables though....


----------



## Bilal9

T


Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> well, I'm not sure whether the RIB-33 SC can make 70kt.... FBDesign's website doesn't have a specific entry for the 'SC' version, which is made for special ops.... the RIB-33 Italian “Guardia di Finanza” version with its four-seat configuration is 'each one powered by two 300 hp VM diesels to give a speed of 53 knots'.... the SC version has MG mounts in front and an enclosed cabin.... so, its supposed to be heavier.... and in any case, 70kt on water may be a bit too much for a lot of needs.....
> 
> these are being used in Africa as we know..... but their numbers had always been elusive..... they're probably not as cheap as rigid hull inflatables though....



The website quotes a 5 year 'pre-used' example at ECU 100,000 or thereabouts...new ones will be more expensive.


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Bilal9 said:


> T
> 
> 
> The website quotes a 5 year 'pre-used' example at ECU 100,000 or thereabouts...new ones will be more expensive.



anyway, the BCG boats are mostly being sourced from local shipyards, though I haven't yet found out exactly which boats were sourced from which shipyard.... BCG people said that they sourced the 20 Dolphin-class boats from local shipyards.... other open-topped boats are probably sourced from local shipyards too.... but I haven't yet found good leads to local shipyards building speedboats, though there are a couple of usual suspects....

recent photos show that vessels which look more like harbour patrol launches (bigger than Tornado-class) are currently operating with the BN as well as the BCG (same design).... but I haven't seen any report anywhere regarding their acquisition.....


----------



## Bilal9

Found the page for CTG port SAR craft made by safehaven marine in Ireland. IMHO this could easily have been made locally and wouldn't have cost 24 crore. We should make these boats locally with aluminium, Western Marine and DEW have built far larger marine craft with aluminium. However if the Port trust paid for it then what the hey...their money, their choice.

CHITTAGONG

Smaller RIB boats are perfect for launching from medium sized Coastguard vessels and can have own armament. Lots of riverine patrol craft also have RIB launching capability. I think future Bangladeshi designs should have slanted gangways in the back to launch ribs while on the move. See how the USCG sentinel class has the RIB ready for launch (middle section rear).














The USCG Sentinel class is built on the DAMEN Stan Patrol 4708, a high speed coast guard patrol design built for South Africa and Australia. Details in a PDF here,

http://www.uscg.mil/acquisition/newsroom/pdf/sentinelmediabrief.pdf

Here is the Australian version however its RIBs are launched sideways with folding knuckle cranes which are not as flexible and require more time to launch.









Some images of tornado boats










and ORC boats used by the Royal Marines in IRAQ and ME in general showing heavy machine guns


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Bilal9 said:


> Found the page for CTG port SAR craft made by safehaven marine in Ireland. IMHO this could easily have been made locally and wouldn't have cost 24 crore. We should make these boats locally with aluminium, Western Marine and DEW have built far larger marine craft with aluminium. However if the Port trust paid for it then what the hey...their money, their choice.



actually this is the Safehaven Marine 18m boat that CPA bought.... and 18m aluminium boat is the largest aluminium boat made by DEW (HPB currently building for Coast Guard)..... but those are not that fast and probably also don't have such extreme sea-keeping capability.... anyway, the main specialty is in the design rather than just building them.... not sure whether it was possible in this deal to buy the design only.... 






and the Tornado boat that the BCG are using are these..... they are designated HSB (Large)..... 8 of these were imported from Vietnam in 2011..... a tender for a further 10 HSB (Large) has been called.... these are pretty uncomplicated boats.... the next ones are likely to be home-built....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Two of the image links on post #1722 above aren't working, They're images of the new USCG sentinel class showing RIB launching arrangement and are re-posted below. Click to enlarge. The Sentinel class design (i.e. Damen Stan Patrol 4000 sereis) is now ripe for being 're-produced' withour license in China and we should make an effort ourselves to produce some locally for our coast guard. The RIBs (with aluminum hulls for durability) should also be produced locally because this is the latest flexible design instead of the sorry-looking fibreglass speedboat designs we have right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Bilal9 said:


> Two of the image links on post #1722 above aren't working, They're images of the new USCG sentinel class showing RIB launching arrangement and are re-posted below. Click to enlarge. The Sentinel class design (i.e. Damen Stan Patrol 4000 sereis) is now ripe for being 're-produced' withour license in China and we should make an effort ourselves to produce some locally for our coast guard. The RIBs (with aluminum hulls for durability) should also be produced locally because this is the latest flexible design instead of the sorry-looking fibreglass speedboat designs we have right now.


BCG has been suffering from budget crisis from the start.... yet, from manpower vs. success point of view, its the most efficient organisation in Bangladesh.... BCG isn't going to get a big patrol boat any time soon, it seems..... for now, they are more likely to get smaller HSBs and aluminium-hull HPBs.... the DEW-made boats are all aluminium-hull boats (one 15m and one 18m made already and two 18m under construction)....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> BCG has been suffering from budget crisis from the start.... yet, from manpower vs. success point of view, its the most efficient organisation in Bangladesh.... BCG isn't going to get a big patrol boat any time soon, it seems..... for now, they are more likely to get smaller HSBs and aluminium-hull HPBs.... the DEW-made boats are all aluminium-hull boats (one 15m and one 18m made already and two 18m under construction)....



Well the BCG historically has had larger Offshore Patrol Vessels (see below, all built in local yards according to BV and International class designations) but not as large as the Sentinel class. Interestingly US Sentinel class and Australian Cape class are the smallest sea-going craft in their respective Coast Guard inventories.

Part of the reason of having smaller craft for BCG has to be the short patrol missions conducted in the Bay of Bengal. I think at present BofB patrol missions may be limited to seven days in good weather. Of course the only focus at this time I think is SAR, refugee handling, fisheries patrol and most importantly piracy control.


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Bilal9 said:


> Well the BCG historically has had larger Offshore Patrol Vessels (see below) but not as large as the Sentinel class. Interestingly US Sentinel class and Australian Cape class are the smallest sea-going craft in their respective Coast Guard inventories. Part of the reason has to be the short patrol missions conducted in the Bay of Bengal. I think at present BofB patrol missions may be limited to seven days in good weather. Of course the only focus at this time I think is SAR, refugee handling, fisheries patrol and most importantly piracy control.


38.5m CGS Ruposhi Bangla (P201) was built in Malaysia in 1999 and the next 31.2m CGS Porte Grande (P102) and CGS Shet Gang (P101) were made at Ananda Shipyard in 2006.... all of these are coastal ships, not suitable for deep sea weather..... they're at most used for st Martin's patrol during good weather..... other ships of BCG are just old junks.... BCG depends totally on BN for deep sea patrol..... and more likely that it would be BN who are more likely to be equipped with deep sea patrol vessels, rather than BCG....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Let's look at the depth chart for Bay of Bengal as it relates to BCG patrolling area. I am not a hydrologist or marine expert. However I'm curious what size of vessel would be appropriate to patrol the seas for fishery, piracy etc. given the depth of the sea in Bangladesh jurisdiction area. If the sea is only about a 100~200m deep does that count as littoral zone (continental shelf)?







From what I've seen OPV's for littoral areas generally measure 80m~120m LOA. Latest example a super-large size OPV is Holland class from Damen (3500 tons). For our use this may be a bit much (we should aim for about 1500~1800 tons size or USCG medium endurance cutter pr WMEC which are to be decommissioned soon and even get a few.) The WMEC are a bit smaller in size than the WHEC class of which one has been added as a frigate for the BN.






This is what Indian Coast Guard is fielding for their naval OPV but of course their patrol area is much larger and deeper (blue water situation as opposed to our littoral sea or brown water case).

Saryu Class Naval Offshore Patrol Vessels (NOPV) - Naval Technology

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Here's a large Korean OPV class (1500 tons). This may be similar to the SARYU class above. This design can be easily built at Western Marine (CTG) or Ananda SY (MeghnaGhat). Weapons and Electronics integration could be possible with Korean or Chinese assistance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

The follow-on or successor to the WMEC Medium Endurance cutter is the WMSL or Legend class cutter launched around 2012. At 120 metres LOA, this is a little larger than the WMEC class however we can easily enforce our 200 mile EEZ zone for oil exploration with a couple of these boats and leave the Navy with better things to do than EEZ patrol. Here's a Legend class cutter image showing the design with Helicopter pad/storage, RIB launch facility and recovery. Again, very easily built at local shipyards. But we can't keep giving the Navy the job of protecting EEZ.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aliaselin

AKhtar Habib visited AVIC HAIG four days ago
孟加拉国海军基地司令访问哈飞

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

aliaselin said:


> AKhtar Habib visited AVIC HAIG four days ago
> 孟加拉国海军基地司令访问哈飞


what is AVIC HAIG ?


----------



## Gyp 111

ASM were fired from BNS Uttal and BNS Durbar.


----------



## eastwatch

BDforever said:


> what is AVIC HAIG ?



Below is what I have found in the Internet about AVIC HAIG. Cick the link, the big company deals with military aviation matters.

AVIC HAIG Delivers 13 Y-12s in 2013

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Bilal9 said:


> The follow-on or successor to the WMEC Medium Endurance cutter is the WMSL or Legend class cutter launched around 2012. At 120 metres LOA, this is a little larger than the WMEC class however we can easily enforce our 200 mile EEZ zone for oil exploration with a couple of these boats and leave the Navy with better things to do than EEZ patrol. Here's a Legend class cutter image showing the design with Helicopter pad/storage, RIB launch facility and recovery. Again, very easily built at local shipyards. But we can't keep giving the Navy the job of protecting EEZ.



littoral warfare.....
littoral warfare has more to do with the threat environment to be expected in littoral areas..... the most significant aspect of littoral environment is that being close to the shores, you can expect smaller crafts or shore-based short-range aircraft.... this is usually not present in deep sea operations.... ASW in littoral areas is also different, and more difficult due to shallow waters and also water temperature layers (as most littoral areas of interest are in tropical and sub-tropical areas).... mines also play a much more prominent role in littoral environment due to shallow depth..... ship design for littoral waters need to consider these..... the US Navy's JHSV Spearhead-class ships are a prime example of such considerations.... the ships are designed with a draft that would allow them to enter river areas with shallow depth.... their support ships are likely to be the LCS-series vessels..... but these are considerations for navies that are obsessed with power projection far away from home.... getting involved in hostile littoral areas..... our considerations are totally different, as we're to follow our requirements....

deep-sea operations.....
deep-sea operations are more to do with sea-keeping and endurance.... OPVs are usually designed with great sea-keeping abilities..... out Island-class OPVs can maintain 12-15kt in Force 8 gale.... such weather is to be discovered by a ship if it stays in deep sea for long enough.... a coastal patrol craft will always be close to shore and come back to port quickly by the sight of any unfavourable weather..... a deep-sea vessel can't do that.... it has to weather the storm....

cost vs effectiveness....
due to budget constraints, our navy has to look towards ships with multiple roles.... especially ships that have a very prominent peacetime as well as a wartime role..... Durjoy-class ships and Type 056 corvettes are prime examples of that.... these are designed for deep-sea patrol, but are armed in a way that they can encounter hostile naval forces if required.... these ships are not extraordinary on their own, but they can form a significant part of battle groups and convoys.... these are economical ships, as they can perform a very important peace-time role, that is - deep sea patrol..... our River-class minesweepers are also very economical in the same way, as they are excellent for deep-sea patrol.... two roles in one ships.... thats the way to go....

we can't compare ourselves with the US.... their Coast Guard doesn't have to face any naval threat.... so, they don't require the USCG ships to be armed with missiles.... WMEC cutters are too small for our frigate/corvette requirement.... you can't fit either SSMs or SAMs on those.... and spending a lot on each OPV isn't an option for us.... in a heavily populated area like ours, you have to increase frequency of patrols.... to ensure that, you have to have more shorter-range ships on patrol that just a few ships with extremely long endurance.... 4-8 Durjoy-class vessels are more suitable that 2-3 larger ships that are not capable of carrying any extra weaponry for encountering hostile naval forces.... 

our navy is struggling to patrol the newly acquired sea territory..... our fish resources are being destroyed by our neighbours.... we need lots more ships for patrolling the Bay and more MPAs.... its a matter of our economic survival....



aliaselin said:


> AKhtar Habib visited AVIC HAIG four days ago
> 孟加拉国海军基地司令访问哈飞



literally translated, it means this:
"On August 18, the Bangladesh Naval Base Commander major general AKhtar Habib visited AVIC hafei, toured the Assembly plant and flight testing, a detailed understanding of the Zhi-9 helicopters and Yun-12 aircraft and boarded a transport-12F- view cabin interior structures, and hafei officials had an in-depth exchange of two types of machine performance, usage,installation modifications, and soon. AKhtar said Habib, hafei produces DC-9 and Yun-12 compared with other similar models, cost-effective and meet the needs of developments of the Bangladesh Navy, and hoped that both sides will further strengthen cooperation."

this indicates that Z-9 helos are finally making some noise..... and another interesting addition is the Y-12F..... 

this is what Y-12F is: "The latest development with almost everything redesigned: wider fuselage, new wings, retractable landing gear and more powerful engines. The turbine engines are more powerful PT6A-65B. Due to all the improvement, Y-12F has high cruise speed and long range, it can accommodate 19 passenger or carry cargo in 3 LD3 containers. The design started at April 2005 and maiden flight in December 2009. It has been also demonstrated during the 2012 Zhuhai International Aviation Show."

not sure what the Y-12 is for.... it can be for utility use or even maritime SAR.... the aircraft has a longer range than our Do-228NG....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

BDforever said:


> what is AVIC HAIG ?



This is what the Chinese post says about the visit of Rear Admiral Akhtar Habib (ND), ndc, ncc, psc, BN to Hafei (Harbin) Aviation Industries,

By the way he is _Commander Chittagong Naval Area (COMCHIT)_

"August 18, 2014:

Bangladesh naval base commander, Rear Admiral Akhtar Habib visited Hafei Aviation Industries, visited the assembly plant and test stations to learn further about Z-9 helicopters and transport aircraft (Y-12). He boarded a transport Y-12F aircraft, observed cabin internal structure, and had in-depth exchange of opinion with Hafei personnel about the performance, use, installation, modifications and other issues of these two types of aircraft . Akhtar Habib observed that Hafei had produced and shipped z-9 and Y-12's promptly and efficiently compared to similar models of higher cost and these are very adapted to the development needs of Bangladesh Navy. He hoped both sides will further strengthen cooperation."

The Y-12F is a heavily modernized version of the older Y-12 turboprop twin. This is what happens when you give a plain old gal a plastic surgeon's assistance, she __can__ become a supermodel. The turboprops were swapped out and a new nose, tail, wing was given. VIVE LA DIFFÉRENCE! See below.















It is possible that this is being evaluated for either maritime patrol or SAR missions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> littoral warfare.....
> littoral warfare has more to do with the threat environment to be expected in littoral areas..... the most significant aspect of littoral environment is that being close to the shores, you can expect smaller crafts or shore-based short-range aircraft.... this is usually not present in deep sea operations.... ASW in littoral areas is also different, and more difficult due to shallow waters and also water temperature layers (as most littoral areas of interest are in tropical and sub-tropical areas).... mines also play a much more prominent role in littoral environment due to shallow depth..... ship design for littoral waters need to consider these..... the US Navy's JHSV Spearhead-class ships are a prime example of such considerations.... the ships are designed with a draft that would allow them to enter river areas with shallow depth.... their support ships are likely to be the LCS-series vessels..... but these are considerations for navies that are obsessed with power projection far away from home.... getting involved in hostile littoral areas..... our considerations are totally different, as we're to follow our requirements....
> 
> deep-sea operations.....
> deep-sea operations are more to do with sea-keeping and endurance.... OPVs are usually designed with great sea-keeping abilities..... out Island-class OPVs can maintain 12-15kt in Force 8 gale.... such weather is to be discovered by a ship if it stays in deep sea for long enough.... a coastal patrol craft will always be close to shore and come back to port quickly by the sight of any unfavourable weather..... a deep-sea vessel can't do that.... it has to weather the storm....



Thanks for your well thought-out response. Interesting you mention the US Navy JHSV Spearhead-class because I live pretty close to (100 miles North of) Camp Pendleton and the city of Oceanside. When I'm driving south to San Diego I see these things off the coast all the time in exercises together with the LCS 1's and 2's (they are home-ported in San Diego). The future of warfare is littoral - they will largely be fought in the South China Sea and continental shelf areas of the Indian Ocean. Yup Bangladesh largely has to worry about power rejection not projection 

So what would be the modern OPV equivalent of the Island class? The 1500 ton Korean OPV above would be a bit small then? What about the INS SARYU class?



> cost vs effectiveness....
> due to budget constraints, our navy has to look towards ships with multiple roles.... especially ships that have a very prominent peacetime as well as a wartime role..... Durjoy-class ships and Type 056 corvettes are prime examples of that.... these are designed for deep-sea patrol, but are armed in a way that they can encounter hostile naval forces if required.... these ships are not extraordinary on their own, but they can form a significant part of battle groups and convoys.... these are economical ships, as they can perform a very important peace-time role, that is - deep sea patrol..... our River-class minesweepers are also very economical in the same way, as they are excellent for deep-sea patrol.... two roles in one ships.... thats the way to go....



I don't know if the Durjoy class vessels can maintain 28 knots or if that high-speed patrol quality is critical for BCG or BN. IMHO River class cannot even do 20 knots in any case. If you have a certain patrolling pattern I'd surmise you'd need Offshore, midshore and deep sea OPV craft. I'm guessing Durjoy-class ships and Type 056 corvettes can do the deep sea component but what about midshore patrol? This is why I was mentioning the Damen Stan high-speed patrol vessels (4208 and 4708 at 42 and 47 metres respectively). These modern designs can do 28 knots and have endurances of 8-14 days. The examples for the UK (Her Majesty's Customs) and Mexican Coast Guards are more or less moderately well-armed. The reason I keep bringing these designs up is because these mid-shore (medium endurance) designs in larger numbers (like you say) will supplement BN EEZ patrol coverage nicely because they can do 28 knots, they have RIB carrying and launching capability and they are easily built cheaply and locally at Western Marine or Ananda with Damen's help, just like Damen builds them in 40 other locations around the world (Vietnam is their new Asian building hub for these designs). They have been universally adopted for mid-range patrol in countries as diverse as Barbados, US (sentinel class), UK, South Africa, Vietnam as well as every country in South America). I enclose images of the Mexican+ UK Coast Guard adaptations with armament options,









_In November 2013 the Mexican Navy (Secretaría de Marina) and Damen Shipyards Group (the Netherlands) signed another contract for a Damen Stan Patrol 4207. The Mexican Navy already operates two similar Patrol Vessels and has currently two ships under construction in their shipyard ‘Astillero de Marina Numero 1’ in Tampico, which is situated on the coast of the Gulf of Mexico.

The vessel is the fifth one of the Tenochtitlan-class and will be constructed by the Mexican Navy, while Damen will supply a partial material package and technical assistance.

The steel for the hull and part of the piping will be acquired by the Mexican Navy. Keel laying is expected to be early 2014. The vessel will be named ‘Uxmal’, after an ancient Mayan city on the Yucatan peninsula.

This project is another example of how Damen, through its ‘building on site’ programme (i.e. Damen Technical Cooperation), enables customers to build high quality vessels in their own yards, gaining experience and being able to contribute to the development of the local shipbuilding industry. This concept has proven to be successful over thirty years in five continents in different market segments._










I don't know if you'll agree but an instantaneous RIB launch facility is important in my opinion.







> we can't compare ourselves with the US.... their Coast Guard doesn't have to face any naval threat.... so, they don't require the USCG ships to be armed with missiles.... WMEC cutters are too small for our frigate/corvette requirement.... you can't fit either SSMs or SAMs on those.... and spending a lot on each OPV isn't an option for us.... in a heavily populated area like ours, you have to increase frequency of patrols.... to ensure that, you have to have more shorter-range ships on patrol that just a few ships with extremely long endurance.... 4-8 Durjoy-class vessels are more suitable that 2-3 larger ships that are not capable of carrying any extra weaponry for encountering hostile naval forces....
> 
> our navy is struggling to patrol the newly acquired sea territory..... our fish resources are being destroyed by our neighbours.... we need lots more ships for patrolling the Bay and more MPAs.... its a matter of our economic survival....



Agreed on the deep-sea patrolling option with Durjoy class by BN. We have two but we should have several more in the pipeline for fisheries and oil exploration zone patrolling. Our neighbours will be stealing our fish blind if we don't protect our fishery areas. And a large part of those zones are IMHO closer to shore where these midshore designs are needed.



> literally translated, it means this:
> "On August 18, the Bangladesh Naval Base Commander major general AKhtar Habib visited AVIC hafei, toured the Assembly plant and flight testing, a detailed understanding of the Zhi-9 helicopters and Yun-12 aircraft and boarded a transport-12F- view cabin interior structures, and hafei officials had an in-depth exchange of two types of machine performance, usage,installation modifications, and soon. AKhtar said Habib, hafei produces DC-9 and Yun-12 compared with other similar models, cost-effective and meet the needs of developments of the Bangladesh Navy, and hoped that both sides will further strengthen cooperation."



Interesting why they kept the name the same with Yunshuji 12E for old and Yunshuji 12F for new. They are two totally different designs now.



> this indicates that Z-9 helos are finally making some noise..... and another interesting addition is the Y-12F.....
> 
> this is what Y-12F is: "The latest development with almost everything redesigned: wider fuselage, new wings, retractable landing gear and more powerful engines. The turbine engines are more powerful PT6A-65B. Due to all the improvement, Y-12F has high cruise speed and long range, it can accommodate 19 passenger or carry cargo in 3 LD3 containers. The design started at April 2005 and maiden flight in December 2009. It has been also demonstrated during the 2012 Zhuhai International Aviation Show."
> 
> not sure what the Y-12 is for.... it can be for utility use or even maritime SAR.... the aircraft has a longer range than our Do-228NG....



Do-228NG uses five blade props but the same Garrett TPE-331 series turboprop engine. Y-12F uses PT-6 turboprops. Do-228NG costs 12 million. Don't know about Y-12F. We should also consider CN-235 as it is partially built by a friendly Muslim country, Indonesia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aliaselin

Bilal9 said:


> Do-228NG costs 12 million. Don't know about Y-12F.


4.5 million for civil use.


----------



## Bilal9

aliaselin said:


> 4.5 million for civil use.



Wow quite competitive! Do you know if small ASW pod can be fitted under fuselage or is planned?






US Coast Guard 'Sentinel class' adaptation of Netherlands' Damen Stan Patrol 4708 design. Please note how placement of Pilothouse/Berthing/Galley/Mess areas amidships and active 'ride control' flaps (lower diagram area) improves sea-keeping in rough seas for a mid sized (47 metre LOA) vessel. Very thoughtfully designed. There was a Chinese design 'inspired' by this one but I can't find it.


----------



## aliaselin

Bilal9 said:


> Do you know if small ASW pod can be fitted under fuselage or is planned?


Never used in our Y-12 as I know. PLAN does not use Y-12 but Y-8 for ASW mission.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

*A navy frigate BNS omer faruq caught fire today at BN base Isa khan Chittagong according to fire service*
Fire breaks out in Ctg Bangladesh Navy frigate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Bilal9 said:


> So what would be the modern OPV equivalent of the Island class? The 1500 ton Korean OPV above would be a bit small then? What about the INS SARYU class?
> 
> 
> I don't know if the Durjoy class vessels can maintain 28 knots or if that high-speed patrol quality is critical for BCG or BN. IMHO River class cannot even do 20 knots in any case. If you have a certain patrolling pattern I'd surmise you'd need Offshore, midshore and deep sea OPV craft. I'm guessing Durjoy-class ships and Type 056 corvettes can do the deep sea component but what about midshore patrol? This is why I was mentioning the Damen Stan high-speed patrol vessels (4208 and 4708 at 42 and 47 metres respectively). These modern designs can do 28 knots and have endurances of 8-14 days. The examples for the UK (Her Majesty's Customs) and Mexican Coast Guards are more or less moderately well-armed. The reason I keep bringing these designs up is because these mid-shore (medium endurance) designs in larger numbers (like you say) will supplement BN EEZ patrol coverage nicely because they can do 28 knots, they have RIB carrying and launching capability and they are easily built cheaply and locally at Western Marine or Ananda with Damen's help, just like Damen builds them in 40 other locations around the world (Vietnam is their new Asian building hub for these designs). They have been universally adopted for mid-range patrol in countries as diverse as Barbados, US (sentinel class), UK, South Africa, Vietnam as well as every country in South America). I enclose images of the Mexican+ UK Coast Guard adaptations with armament options, _In November 2013 the Mexican Navy (Secretaría de Marina) and Damen Shipyards Group (the Netherlands) signed another contract for a Damen Stan Patrol 4207. The Mexican Navy already operates two similar Patrol Vessels and has currently two ships under construction in their shipyard ‘Astillero de Marina Numero 1’ in Tampico, which is situated on the coast of the Gulf of Mexico.
> 
> The vessel is the fifth one of the Tenochtitlan-class and will be constructed by the Mexican Navy, while Damen will supply a partial material package and technical assistance.
> 
> The steel for the hull and part of the piping will be acquired by the Mexican Navy. Keel laying is expected to be early 2014. The vessel will be named ‘Uxmal’, after an ancient Mayan city on the Yucatan peninsula.
> 
> This project is another example of how Damen, through its ‘building on site’ programme (i.e. Damen Technical Cooperation), enables customers to build high quality vessels in their own yards, gaining experience and being able to contribute to the development of the local shipbuilding industry. This concept has proven to be successful over thirty years in five continents in different market segments._
> 
> I don't know if you'll agree but an instantaneous RIB launch facility is important in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed on the deep-sea patrolling option with Durjoy class by BN. We have two but we should have several more in the pipeline for fisheries and oil exploration zone patrolling. Our neighbours will be stealing our fish blind if we don't protect our fishery areas. And a large part of those zones are IMHO closer to shore where these midshore designs are needed.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting why they kept the name the same with Yunshuji 12E for old and Yunshuji 12F for new. They are two totally different designs now.
> 
> 
> 
> Do-228NG uses five blade props but the same Garrett TPE-331 series turboprop engine. Y-12F uses PT-6 turboprops. Do-228NG costs 12 million. Don't know about Y-12F. We should also consider CN-235 as it is partially built by a friendly Muslim country, Indonesia.



great post!! 

first of all, I'm not really sure whether BN is looking to get any dedicated single-role OPV right now.... as priorities are now for missile-armed ships for deep sea patrol (including patrol around St Martin's Island)..... now-a-days the St Martin's area is almost always guarded by a naval vessel.... but the protection of deep sea fisheries is another thing altogether..... I believe it has to be a combination of higher number of OPVs and air patrol.... as single-role ships are not being looked for right now, I'm not going into that discussion.... I believe there simply isn't enough money available to fund two types of ships.... 

secondly, about speed..... well, BN seems to be pretty happy with 25kt ships.... probably thats because of the perceived threat in the Bay of Bengal.... a ship capable of going into the deep sea is rarely going to be a high-speed 30kt+ ship (unless you're looking to encounter a really powerful country).... for fisheries patrol, 25kt is more than enough actually.... and in many cases a 20kt ship should outrun any pirate ship.... and in case, you've got the gun to fill the gap....  ..... Island-class, Castle-class and River-class - all are slow ships.... but their wartime roles are likely to suit their speed... these are not ships for battle group actions, rather for escort duties (remember that important, but less-than-glorious role?)..... 

thirdly, about range..... actually it should be coastal and offshore duties which should be the two specific roles..... for coastal duties, there are the two Meghna-class, five Padma-class, four Chamsuri-class, BNS Barkat, BNS Salam, two Kraljevica-class (until they're replaced), along with the River-class.... all these ships have enough range to patrol closer to shore..... the four Shanghai-II-class along with the dozen patrol crafts of BCG are likely to fill the inshore-coastal gap.... this area is the most sensitive, as a huge number of small fishing trawlers/boats operate in this range and get intercepted by pirates.... the inshore-coastal areas (e.g. south of Fairway Buoy area and just off the Ctg Port outer anchorage are) are also supported by BCG HSBs and BN SWADS special boat squadron.... so, speed isn't an issue here.... the patrol crafts are also armed with fast boats, though not with instant release mechanism.... the deeper you go into the sea, the number of ships decrease, thereby the number of patrol ships also decrease.... but finding a fishing trawler in deep sea is like searching a needle in a haystack....

and about INS Saryu..... these ships are specifically designed for longer range escort duties.... Indian coastline is very long.... their coastal shipping needs to be protected by ships of much longer range.... and the ships are large enough to accommodate lots of weapons and sensors when needed.... USCG ships are also like that...... big country; big sea; big ships....  affordable ships for a large navy though.... but for us.... well.... as I said.... single role.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

The sentinel class image is being re-posted here. With so many adoptions worldwide its no wonder this is the ideal mid-range mid-shore patrol vessel.







Thanks for your comments.



> finding a fishing trawler in deep sea is like searching a needle in a haystack...



Well we've hopefully got MPA aircraft that can find those needles (not only low value ones but high value military targets as well).

In hindsight - even if we cannot afford Lockheed p-3 Orions or Boeing p-8 MPAs - we should still have some type of long range naval patrol capability (maybe Y-8 as @aliaselin mentioned) to assist Navy and BCG vessels to pinpoint fisheries violators as well as EEZ poachers of all kinds. Y-8 being a four turboprop craft has far longer endurance than Y-12F. This can actually perform dual roles for MPA and ASW roles.










By the way the green hatch is an opening for the 'bomb bay' to drop sonobuoys. The long tail is a Magnetic Anomaly Detection (MAD) tail (basically a really large long-range metal detector).


Source: Bangladesh Navy | Page 116

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kalu_miah

Is it possible to use UAV's like TAI Anka for sea patrol, to look for pirates and foreign shipping trawlers engaged in unauthorized shipping?














TAI Anka - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Anka can stay in flight for 18-24 hours at a stretch. It might be cheaper to use a team of Anka's to patrol the EEZ from the sky, mainly in good weather. They could use the air base in Cox's Bazar as the main center, while Navy ships in mid-sea could be used as forward remote control centers, as the radius for control is around 124 miles.

The cost per plane is $5-8 million.

"A TUAV system consists of three air vehicles (A/V), Ground Control Station (GCS), Ground Data Terminal (GDT), Automatic Take-off and Landing System (ATOLS), Transportable Image Exploitation System (TIES), Remote Video Terminal (RVT) and various Ground Support Equipment (GSE).

The TUAV system, which is designed for night and day missions including adverse weather conditions, performs real time image intelligence, surveillance, reconnaissance, moving/stationery target detection, recognition, identification and tracking missions.[2]

While the TIHA system has an open architecture to support other potential payloads and missions, within the context of the existing project the air vehicle is configured to carry the following payloads onboard:[3]

Electro-optic Color Day Camera (EO Day TV)
Electro-optic/Forward Looking Infrared/Laser Range Finder/Laser Designator and Spotter Camera (EO/FLIR/LRF/LDS)
Synthetic Aperture Radar/Ground Moving Target Indicator (SAR/GMTI)
Inverse SAR (ISAR)"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

monitor said:


> *A navy frigate BNS omer faruq caught fire today at BN base Isa khan Chittagong according to fire service*
> Fire breaks out in Ctg Bangladesh Navy frigate



Fire occurred on the oldest frigate belonging to the BN. Good thing the Fire Station was close by on Airport Road. High time they scrapped this old fogie or maybe gave it to the BCG for long range patrol. The image in the linked news story is not of the Omar Faruq but of the ex- USCG WHEC (renamed BNS Somudro Bijoy'). Tells you how much these news-types care about accuracy.


----------



## aliaselin

> 据了解，孟加拉国曾于上世纪90年代中期在公司购买过2架运12Ⅱ型机，此次到访公司是应中航技邀请，为该国海军战舰购买直升机。Akhtar Habib等人将在考察结束后，回国商讨具体购买事宜。


孟加拉国海军基地司令考察哈飞直九直升机_中国直升机网
New reports confirmed that Akhtar Habib came to AVIC HAIG for Z-9. The bought helicopter wil be deployed on BD navy warships.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

aliaselin said:


> 孟加拉国海军基地司令考察哈飞直九直升机_中国直升机网
> New reports confirmed that Akhtar Habib came to AVIC HAIG for Z-9. The bought helicopter wil be deployed on BD navy warships.


when they will arrive ?


----------



## aliaselin

BDforever said:


> when they will arrive ?


Aug 16th

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

aliaselin said:


> Aug 16th


is it Aug16th of 2015 ? and only helo, or will be any new warship with them ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aliaselin

BDforever said:


> is it Aug16th of 2015 ? and only helo, or will be any new warship with them ?


No, just last month. I guess the helos are for your Type 056s

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eastwatch

aliaselin said:


> 孟加拉国海军基地司令考察哈飞直九直升机_中国直升机网
> New reports confirmed that Akhtar Habib came to AVIC HAIG for Z-9. The bought helicopter wil be deployed on BD navy warships.


Will it be Harbin Z-9E helicopter for submarine detection?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aliaselin

eastwatch said:


> Will it be Harbin Z-9E helicopter for submarine detection?


Not sure which they are talking about, and the news did not mention it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

aliaselin said:


> No, just last month. I guess the helos are for your Type 056s


its also likely that the Z-9 helos may be for the Hamilton-class frigates as well..... its in the news today that the US has formally offered USCGC Rush to BN....

any info or confirmation regarding Type 056 ships under construction in China?..... heard that the ships may have hangers in a lengthened hull....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> its also likely that the Z-9 helos may be for the Hamilton-class frigates as well..... its in the news today that the US has formally offered USCGC Rush to BN....
> 
> any info or confirmation regarding Type 056 ships under construction in China?..... heard that the ships may have hangers in a lengthened hull....



I believe the Hamilton class cutters have been excellent stop-gap vessels for BN. 14000 mile range and 29 knot cruise with HELO storage, what's not to like? For deep sea EEZ patrol these are a God-send at the price they're being offered. Of course we need to replace the main gun, the Phalanx CIWS and equip this with C704's or C705's. But that's a given with the old fitted BN non-standard armament anyhow.

The reason why these are being replaced by Legend class cutters in the US is that compared to newer ships they require more frequent maintenance, frequent and longer dock time and have reduced operational capability because of downtime.

But given that BN has multiple shipyards and can avail of shipyards like Ananda and Western Marine (and scores of other drydocks at BN's homeport in CTG) maintenance is easily done at probably the lowest cost in the world (probably one third that of even India, which is the lowest in the world). So - excellent purchase. We should look for other WHEC vessels as they become available.

Here's the rush in sea state 4 or 5...






The lengthening of the 056's are in a way comparable in a 'mini' way to how the new Arleigh Burke Flight II class (DDG 79+ vs. DDG 51) was lengthened for HELO storage. This is why (and its not rocket science how they did this),

"The ARLEIGH BURKE class Flight IIA (DDG 79+) feature a hull lengthened five feet over that of the DDG 51 class. The weight and metacentric height are reduced through using lighter superstructure scantlings. Lower hull plating thickness is increased over 3/4 the hull length amidships. Propellers have improved section to reduce onset of cavitation. The stern wedge (which improves fuel efficiency at cruising speeds) is extended out past the transom."

I wonder if the SIGMA class of Indonesia (which 'inspired' the 056 class anyway) have similar HELO storage and have similar reinforcements underneath.

DDG-51 Arleigh Burke - Flight IIA

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Bilal9 said:


> I believe the Hamilton class cutters have been excellent stop-gap vessels for BN. 14000 mile range and 29 knot cruise with HELO storage, what's not to like? For deep sea EEZ patrol these are a God-send at the price they're being offered. Of course we need to replace the main gun, the Phalanx CIWS and equip this with C704's or C705's. But that's a given with the old fitted BN non-standard armament anyhow.
> 
> The reason why these are being replaced by Legend class cutters in the US is that compared to newer ships they require more frequent maintenance, frequent and longer dock time and have reduced operational capability because of downtime.
> 
> But given that BN has multiple shipyards and can avail of shipyards like Ananda and Western Marine (and scores of other drydocks at BN's homeport in CTG) maintenance is easily done at probably the lowest cost in the world (probably one third that of even India, which is the lowest in the world). So - excellent purchase. We should look for other WHEC vessels as they become available.
> 
> Here's the rush in sea state 4 or 5...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lengthening of the 056's are in a way comparable in a 'mini' way to how the new Arleigh Burke Flight II class (DDG 79+ vs. DDG 51) was lengthened for HELO storage. This is why (and its not rocket science how they did this),
> 
> "The ARLEIGH BURKE class Flight IIA (DDG 79+) feature a hull lengthened five feet over that of the DDG 51 class. The weight and metacentric height are reduced through using lighter superstructure scantlings. Lower hull plating thickness is increased over 3/4 the hull length amidships. Propellers have improved section to reduce onset of cavitation. The stern wedge (which improves fuel efficiency at cruising speeds) is extended out past the transom."
> 
> I wonder if the SIGMA class of Indonesia (which 'inspired' the 056 class anyway) have similar HELO storage and have similar reinforcements underneath.
> 
> DDG-51 Arleigh Burke - Flight IIA


I think the Hamiltons are likely to be more than just a stop-gap..... when we equip the ships with electronics, armaments and helicopters, their cost is gonna go up dramatically.... I don't think BN will invest that much behind a ship that they wish to keep in service for just 10 years..... any major modernization is for 15-20 years for sure....

and its almost a miracle that we kept our old Type 41/Type 61 frigates in service for so long.... the Umar Farooq is still in service.... I think these ships would do fine with the BN.... with a range like that, they can go up to Singapore and back 3 times without refueling; yet they would have enough fuel left for another 7 days' endurance!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

US offers naval ship to Bangladesh -
bdnews24.com

*US offers naval ship to Bangladesh*
Senior Correspondent, bdnews24.com

Published: 2014-09-03 15:27:30.0 BdST Updated: 2014-09-03 15:27:30.0 BdST










The US has offered another naval ship to Bangladesh.

Its embassy in Dhaka on Wednesday said they offered the United States Coast Guard Ship (USCGS) Rush to Bangladesh on Aug 8.

The ship which is powered by a combined diesel or gas engine system is expected to be officially transferred to the Bangladesh Navy this spring, following a joint visual inspection in Hawaii.

Last year, the US transferred its Coast Guard Cutter Jarvis which was renamed in Bangladesh as ‘BNS Somudro Joy’.

The embassy said the Rush will complement the Somudra Joy.

Rush is equipped with a helicopter flight deck, retractable hangar, and facilities to support helicopter deployment, it said.

The US offers ships to Bangladesh under an Excess Defense Articles (EDA) through a Foreign Military Sales (FMS) programme.

According to the US coast guard, the Rush is the fifth Coast Guard Cutter to be named after the eighth Secretary of the Treasury - Richard Rush.

A member of John Quincy Adam’s cabinet from 1825-1828, Secretary Rush is best remembered for his accomplishments as statesman and diplomat.

It is the ninth of the Hamilton Class High Endurance Cutters.

It was launched on Nov 16, 1968 at New Orleans at an approximate cost of $20 million.

Rush’s operational duties have varied considerably since its delivery.

It was involved in the early 1970’s in operations off the coast of Vietnam.

According to the US coast guard, on the night of Nov 22, 1970, Rush was part of a US Naval force tasked with the capturing of a North Vietnamese supply trawler delivering weapons.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fallstuff

Hasina will never get on that ship !!!


----------



## Bilal9

I'm sure we all remember the story of the USS McInerney (Oliver Hazard Perry Class frigate) being transferred to Pakistan Navy in 2010 as PNS Alamgir also under the Excess Defense Articles (EDA) through the Foreign Military Sales (FMS) programme which is similar to the USCG cutter (Jarvis) being transferred to the BN. I believe the story was also extensively covered in this forum at the time. Pakistan paid US$ 65 Million at the time (mostly for upgrades to the ship from US vendors) with the stipulation that PN would help curb piracy and smuggling in the Arabian Gulf with the ship. I think the entire mechanical drive-train including engine was refurbished and overhauled with the money.

Four years after the fact it'd be interesting to find out how the upgraded armament and drive-train is working out and if it was worth the 65 million. Also Pakistan was supposed to get six OH Perry class frigates altogether (five more after PNS Alamgir). Don't see anything on the Internet about that nowadays. Did both sides cancel the transfer?



fallstuff said:


> Hasina will never get on that ship !!!


----------



## Bilal9

eastwatch said:


> US offers naval ship to Bangladesh -
> bdnews24.com
> 
> *US offers naval ship to Bangladesh*
> Senior Correspondent, bdnews24.com
> 
> Published: 2014-09-03 15:27:30.0 BdST Updated: 2014-09-03 15:27:30.0 BdST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The US has offered another naval ship to Bangladesh.
> 
> Its embassy in Dhaka on Wednesday said they offered the United States Coast Guard Ship (USCGS) Rush to Bangladesh on Aug 8.
> 
> The ship which is powered by a combined diesel or gas engine system is expected to be officially transferred to the Bangladesh Navy this spring, following a joint visual inspection in Hawaii.
> 
> Last year, the US transferred its Coast Guard Cutter Jarvis which was renamed in Bangladesh as ‘BNS Somudro Joy’.
> 
> The embassy said the Rush will complement the Somudra Joy.
> 
> Rush is equipped with a helicopter flight deck, retractable hangar, and facilities to support helicopter deployment, it said.
> 
> The US offers ships to Bangladesh under an Excess Defense Articles (EDA) through a Foreign Military Sales (FMS) programme.
> 
> According to the US coast guard, the Rush is the fifth Coast Guard Cutter to be named after the eighth Secretary of the Treasury - Richard Rush.
> 
> A member of John Quincy Adam’s cabinet from 1825-1828, Secretary Rush is best remembered for his accomplishments as statesman and diplomat.
> 
> It is the ninth of the Hamilton Class High Endurance Cutters.
> 
> It was launched on Nov 16, 1968 at New Orleans at an approximate cost of $20 million.
> 
> Rush’s operational duties have varied considerably since its delivery.
> 
> It was involved in the early 1970’s in operations off the coast of Vietnam.
> 
> According to the US coast guard, on the night of Nov 22, 1970, Rush was part of a US Naval force tasked with the capturing of a North Vietnamese supply trawler delivering weapons.



I hope BN gets plenty of training on maintaining CODOG (COmbined Diesel Or Gas) power-plants for this ship. I don't think before the Jarvis, there was a CODOG powered ship in the BN. Although to be honest there are plenty of CODOG power plants for Electricity generation all over Bangladesh, the earliest being the 130 MWe Shahjibazar (HobiGanj) Plant commissioned in 1968.

CODOG is the most efficient way to get high speed in a ship -as the 29 knots sustained cruise stat for this ship attests.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Bilal9 said:


> I hope BN gets plenty of training on maintaining CODOG (COmbined Diesel Or Gas) power-plants for this ship. I don't think before the Jarvis, their was a CODOG powered ship in the BN. Although to be honest there are plenty of CODOG power plants for Electricity generation all over Bangladesh, the earliest being the 130 MWe Shahjibazar (HobiGanj) Plant commissioned in 1968.
> 
> CODOG is the most efficient way to get high speed in a ship -as the 29 knots sustained cruise stat for this ship attests.



you're right about BNS Somudra Joy.... that was the first CODOG ship of BN..... officials stated that to newsmen when the ship was transferred.... not sure, but is that the reason the ship has such enormous endurance?..... I'm not an expert with engines....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> you're right about BNS Somudra Joy.... that was the first CODOG ship of BN..... officials stated that to newsmen when the ship was transferred.... not sure, but is that the reason the ship has such enormous endurance?..... I'm not an expert with engines....



CODOG uses a slower Diesel engine for cruising and substitutes a faster Gas Turbine engine for faster speeds when needed. Both engines share the same propeller shaft using clutches. Diesels are very efficient at lower speeds, Gas turbines at higher speeds. Here's a CODOG arrangement,






BNS Bangabandhu uses CODAD or COmbined Diesel _AND_ Diesel. Not a substitution but simply adding aniother diesel's power to the shaft. This is more modern.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Bilal9 said:


> CODOG uses a slower Diesel engine for cruising and substitutes a faster Gas Turbine engine for faster speeds when needed. Both engines share the same propeller shaft using clutches. Diesels are very efficient at lower speeds, Gas turbines at higher speeds. Here's a CODOG arrangement,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BNS Bangabandhu uses CODAD or COmbined Diesel _AND_ Diesel. Not a substitution but simply adding aniother diesel's power to the shaft. This is more modern.


so, does that mean that CODOG is outdated?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> so, does that mean that CODOG is outdated?



Nope - not at all. It's just a different choice. But Gas turbines are more maintenance intensive and old ones - more so. After a while they get expensive - not because of labor (which is cheap) but because of obsolete (rare and expensive) parts becoming rarer to find. Like the GE turbines fitted into these boats. but I hope BN will build up a stash of parts so they can keep these old ladies running.

here's a PPT presentation by MTU explaining all these terms. You'll notice that there are all types of combinations- including electric propulsion (hybrid).

Propulsion System Choices for modern Naval Vessels

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Penguin



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Bilal9 said:


> Nope - not at all. It's just a different choice. But Gas turbines are more maintenance intensive and old ones - more so. After a while they get expensive - not because of labor (which is cheap) but because of obsolete (rare and expensive) parts becoming rarer to find. Like the GE turbines fitted into these boats. but I hope BN will build up a stash of parts so they can keep these old ladies running.
> 
> here's a PPT presentation by MTU explaining all these terms. You'll notice that there are all types of combinations- including electric propulsion (hybrid).
> 
> Propulsion System Choices for modern Naval Vessels


thanks a lot.... highly appreciate this!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gyp 111

BNS Kapatakhaya






AShM were launched from BNS Uttal and BNS Durbar.






BNS Osman during UNIFIL mission.


----------



## Penguin

Bilal9 said:


> I'm sure we all remember the story of the USS McInerney (Oliver Hazard Perry Class frigate) being transferred to Pakistan Navy in 2010 as PNS Alamgir also under the Excess Defense Articles (EDA) through the Foreign Military Sales (FMS) programme which is similar to the USCG cutter (Jarvis) being transferred to the BN. I believe the story was also extensively covered in this forum at the time. Pakistan paid US$ 65 Million at the time (mostly for upgrades to the ship from US vendors) with the stipulation that PN would help curb piracy and smuggling in the Arabian Gulf with the ship. I think the entire mechanical drive-train including engine was refurbished and overhauled with the money.
> 
> Four years after the fact it'd be interesting to find out how the upgraded armament and drive-train is working out and if it was worth the 65 million. Also Pakistan was supposed to get six OH Perry class frigates altogether (five more after PNS Alamgir). Don't see anything on the Internet about that nowadays. Did both sides cancel the transfer?


$65million covered refurbishment. There were no armaments upgrades. As for further ship transfers, recipient has to have good relations, money, plus there are other interested US allies (e.g. Taiwan, Thailand).

Pakistan – Refurbishment of Oliver Hazard Perry Class Frigate | The Official Home of the Defense Security Cooperation Agency


> The Government of Pakistan has requested a possible sale for refurbishment of one OLIVER HAZARD PERRY Class Frigate, USS MCINERNEY (FFG-8), being provided as Excess Defense Articles (grant EDA notification is being submitted separately) with onboard spares, spare and repairs parts, support equipment, publications and technical data, U.S. Government and contractor engineering and logistics support services, and other related elements of logistics support. The estimated cost of the refurbishment and support is $78 million.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## usb24h

All discussions on the Bangladesh Navy, pictures, news, updates, etc.


----------



## Nike

KRI Frans Kaisiepo, BNS Ali Haider and FGS Frans Zopel doing Mail Bag Transfer Exercise on the western coast of Lebanon

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## BDforever




----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Navy to get 2 submarines by next year*





_ PLA Navy Ming class submarine in the Indian ocean._

CHITTAGONG, -- Bangladesh Navy is going to have two submarines in its fleet by 2015, Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina announced yesterday.

“Inshaallah, two submarines will be added to the naval force by next year,” she said while awarding National Standard to BNS Osman at Naval Berth in Chittagong.

Besides, two new corvettes will be added to the Navy fleet to strengthen the capability of the force to protect the maritime boundary and sea resources, Hasina said adding that a process is on to set up the biggest naval base at Rabanabad in Patuakhali with facilities for submarine berthing and aviation.

“It's imperative to ensure a favourable atmosphere and security in the maritime area for extracting sea resources and securing trade. The naval force has to perform an important role in this regard,” said Hasina, who also holds the defence portfolio.

BNS Osman has been awarded with the National Standard for its outstanding contribution at home and abroad for the last 25 years, including its engagement in the UN Peacekeeping Mission in Lebanon for the last four years.

The premier hoped that the Navy members would uphold the dignity of the force through their high efficiency and discipline and by maintaining the chain of command.

Hasina said her government has taken short and medium term plans to make the Navy an efficient, modern and balanced three-dimensional force by 2030.

(PHOTO) PLA Navy Ming class submarine in the Indian ocean.

http://goo.gl/taLOeF

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Invincible_at_Sea

*An useful presentation on Bangladesh Navy*


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Bangladesh Buy Warship Made in Indonesia *

The Government of Bangladesh ordered 18 units of patrol boats of type of X12 High Speed made by PT Lundin Industry Invest whose factory is located in Banyuwangi, East Java. 

The signing of the project was conducted by the Deputy Director General of Bangladesh Commodore Syed Yahya and owner of PT Lundin, John Ivar Alan Lundin, in Banyuwangi, Tuesday, October 28, 2014. "The contract value of Rp 75 billion," said Lizza, Director of Lundin. 

Lizza explains X12 High Speed patrol boats is a new product made by PT Lundin. Ship made from carbon composite that has a length of 11.7 meters and a speed of 35 knots. PT Lundin will work on the project in the year ahead. 

Lundin recognize Bangladesh on exhibition warship which took place in various countries since two years ago. Then PT Lundin participate in the bidding by participants from companies warships from 17 countries. "Turns out we won," said John Ivar's wife. 

PT Lundin is a manufacturer of military ships from Banyuwangi newly established in 2001. The company is now a mainstay of the nation for being able to create sophisticated world class warships. 

Each year on average of PT Lundin produce 12 ships which are categories as military vessels, commercial, recreational, and for the benefit of the SAR. The entire product is named: North Sea Boats. The products of PT Lundin has ordered the Navy Asia, Middle East, Europe, and America. 

The new name of the company soared after creating the missile fast boat (trimaran) KRI Klewang 625 Navy launched last August. Ship cost of Rp 114 billion from the state budget from 2009 to 2011, claimed first in the world to apply the carbon composite materials that are not able to be detected or the so-called stealth ship radar. But this ship burned prior to submission to the Navy. 

To reporters, Syed Yahya, said Bangladesh began to strengthen its country's waters since 1995. The X12 High Speed Vessel types can be produced in Europe, but Bangladesh chose to cooperate with Indonesia. "We want to cooperate with Indonesia which also a Muslim country," said Yahya. 

Patrol vessels, Yahya said, will be equipped with the 20-40 millimeter ammunition. "As the patrol boat, no special weapons will be put in," he said. 

Bangladesh Beli Kapal Perang Buatan Indonesia Â | -nasional- | Tempo.co

Source: Indonesia Military News & Discussion Thread | Page 208

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

Reashot Xigwin said:


> *Bangladesh Buy Warship Made in Indonesia *
> 
> The Government of Bangladesh ordered 18 units of patrol boats of type of X12 High Speed made by PT Lundin Industry Invest whose factory is located in Banyuwangi, East Java.
> 
> The signing of the project was conducted by the Deputy Director General of Bangladesh Commodore Syed Yahya and owner of PT Lundin, John Ivar Alan Lundin, in Banyuwangi, Tuesday, October 28, 2014. "The contract value of Rp 75 billion," said Lizza, Director of Lundin.
> 
> Lizza explains X12 High Speed patrol boats is a new product made by PT Lundin. Ship made from carbon composite that has a length of 11.7 meters and a speed of 35 knots. PT Lundin will work on the project in the year ahead.
> 
> Lundin recognize Bangladesh on exhibition warship which took place in various countries since two years ago. Then PT Lundin participate in the bidding by participants from companies warships from 17 countries. "Turns out we won," said John Ivar's wife.
> 
> PT Lundin is a manufacturer of military ships from Banyuwangi newly established in 2001. The company is now a mainstay of the nation for being able to create sophisticated world class warships.
> 
> Each year on average of PT Lundin produce 12 ships which are categories as military vessels, commercial, recreational, and for the benefit of the SAR. The entire product is named: North Sea Boats. The products of PT Lundin has ordered the Navy Asia, Middle East, Europe, and America.
> 
> The new name of the company soared after creating the missile fast boat (trimaran) KRI Klewang 625 Navy launched last August. Ship cost of Rp 114 billion from the state budget from 2009 to 2011, claimed first in the world to apply the carbon composite materials that are not able to be detected or the so-called stealth ship radar. But this ship burned prior to submission to the Navy.
> 
> To reporters, Syed Yahya, said Bangladesh began to strengthen its country's waters since 1995. The X12 High Speed Vessel types can be produced in Europe, but Bangladesh chose to cooperate with Indonesia. "We want to cooperate with Indonesia which also a Muslim country," said Yahya.
> 
> Patrol vessels, Yahya said, will be equipped with the 20-40 millimeter ammunition. "As the patrol boat, no special weapons will be put in," he said.
> 
> Bangladesh Beli Kapal Perang Buatan Indonesia Â | -nasional- | Tempo.co
> 
> Source: Indonesia Military News & Discussion Thread | Page 208






Reashot Xigwin said:


> *Bangladesh Buy Warship Made in Indonesia *
> 
> The Government of Bangladesh ordered 18 units of patrol boats of type of X12 High Speed made by PT Lundin Industry Invest whose factory is located in Banyuwangi, East Java.
> 
> The signing of the project was conducted by the Deputy Director General of Bangladesh Commodore Syed Yahya and owner of PT Lundin, John Ivar Alan Lundin, in Banyuwangi, Tuesday, October 28, 2014. "The contract value of Rp 75 billion," said Lizza, Director of Lundin.
> 
> Lizza explains X12 High Speed patrol boats is a new product made by PT Lundin. Ship made from carbon composite that has a length of 11.7 meters and a speed of 35 knots. PT Lundin will work on the project in the year ahead.
> 
> Lundin recognize Bangladesh on exhibition warship which took place in various countries since two years ago. Then PT Lundin participate in the bidding by participants from companies warships from 17 countries. "Turns out we won," said John Ivar's wife.
> 
> PT Lundin is a manufacturer of military ships from Banyuwangi newly established in 2001. The company is now a mainstay of the nation for being able to create sophisticated world class warships.
> 
> Each year on average of PT Lundin produce 12 ships which are categories as military vessels, commercial, recreational, and for the benefit of the SAR. The entire product is named: North Sea Boats. The products of PT Lundin has ordered the Navy Asia, Middle East, Europe, and America.
> 
> The new name of the company soared after creating the missile fast boat (trimaran) KRI Klewang 625 Navy launched last August. Ship cost of Rp 114 billion from the state budget from 2009 to 2011, claimed first in the world to apply the carbon composite materials that are not able to be detected or the so-called stealth ship radar. But this ship burned prior to submission to the Navy.
> 
> To reporters, Syed Yahya, said Bangladesh began to strengthen its country's waters since 1995. The X12 High Speed Vessel types can be produced in Europe, but Bangladesh chose to cooperate with Indonesia. "We want to cooperate with Indonesia which also a Muslim country," said Yahya.
> 
> Patrol vessels, Yahya said, will be equipped with the 20-40 millimeter ammunition. "As the patrol boat, no special weapons will be put in," he said.
> 
> Bangladesh Beli Kapal Perang Buatan Indonesia Â | -nasional- | Tempo.co
> 
> Source: Indonesia Military News & Discussion Thread | Page 208



picture plz


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

BDforever said:


> picture plz





> Lizza explains X12 High Speed patrol boats is a new product made by PT Lundin. Ship made from carbon composite that has a length of 11.7 meters and a speed of 35 knots. PT Lundin will work on the project in the year ahead.


New boat so no picture yet. Congrats now you will have the most advanced patrol boat in the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Reashot Xigwin said:


> New boat so no picture yet. Congrats now you will have the most advanced patrol boat in the region.


anymore details, i mean its range , weight etc


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

BDforever said:


> anymore details, i mean its range , weight etc



wait 4 it till there's more news.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Bangladesh Navy SWADS unit (Our 'seals') training with some US Marines 'Terrorists' 









Reashot Xigwin said:


> wait 4 it till there's more news.



Maybe either one of these?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fallen_soldier

BDforever said:


> anymore details, i mean its range , weight etc


This patrol boat is based on Swedish CB90 Combat boat. there is a concept design & specification can be found in official website of North sea Boats. - "northseaboats com/x15_patrol htm"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

Bilal9 said:


> Bangladesh Navy SWADS unit (Our 'seals') training with some US Marines 'Terrorists'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe either one of these?


*look at the scarf it is traditionally muslim head scarf wear by mainly arab . are we psychologically motivating our soldier religious Muslim as terrorist ?*


----------



## Indos

BDforever said:


> anymore details, i mean its range , weight etc



8 boats will be built in Indonesia, the rest will be built in Bangladesh under TOT and supervision of PT Lundin. Total 18 boats.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

fallen_soldier said:


> This patrol boat is based on Swedish CB90 Combat boat. there is a concept design & specification can be found in official website of North sea Boats. - "northseaboats com/x15_patrol htm"



Those are X-15 not X-12


----------



## Zarvan

Reashot Xigwin said:


> Those are X-15 not X-12


Post pictures and details off arments


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Zarvan said:


> Post pictures and details off arments



New boat, no pictures.


----------



## Bilal9

monitor said:


> *look at the scarf it is traditionally muslim head scarf wear by mainly arab . are we psychologically motivating our soldier religious Muslim as terrorist ?*



Just a note : the Kaffiyeh is not worn by Muslim only - all Arabs (including Christians and Druze) also wear it. It is 'cultural' garb and not 'religious' garb. Heck sometimes I've seen non-Arabs (Europeans) use it as a fashion accessory...

And the point of the training is to simulate real conditions from the US Marines' point of view. I don't see why we should split hairs. The objective is to get cross-training from the US Marines who already have a good training paradigm.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Indos said:


> 8 boats will be built in Indonesia, the rest will be built in Bangladesh under TOT and supervision of PT Lundin. Total 18 boats.



If this is the case - then I'm flying down to get mine built .

Also - I think we should transfer technology to Bangladesh to build Indonesian *pinisi* or *phinisi's.* We need to teach the Merchant Marine Cadets to sail these suckers the old fashioned way (real sailing). 

I'm sure there would be plenty of local buyers too for rental market. This is what they look like....

all images copyright their respective origination sites

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Bilal9 said:


> If this is the case - then I'm flying down to get mine built .
> 
> Also - I think we should transfer technology to Bangladesh to build Indonesian *pinisi* or *phinisi's.* We need to teach the Merchant Marine Cadets to sail these suckers the old fashioned way (real sailing).
> 
> I'm sure there would be plenty of local buyers too for rental market. This is what they look like....
> 
> all images copyright their respective origination sites



Yes, it is the case. Next case maybe the stealth one that you want to buy from Lundin. We have ordered 4 of them, if they can perform well we plan to have 20 units.


----------



## BDforever

Indos said:


> Yes, it is the case. Next case maybe the stealth one that you want to buy from Lundin. We have ordered 4 of them, if they can perform well we plan to have 20 units.


really ? any plan of Bangladesh Navy purchase of stealth vessel from Lundin that you are aware of ?


----------



## damiendehorn

Indos said:


> Yes, it is the case. Next case maybe the stealth one that you want to buy from Lundin. We have ordered 4 of them, if they can perform well we plan to have 20 units.



Would love to have a version of these built in Bangladesh....

North Sea Boats - 63m Fast Missile Catamaran



BDforever said:


> really ? any plan of Bangladesh Navy purchase of stealth vessel from Lundin that you are aware of ?



Doubtful, considering they yet to join the indonesian navy. Though i would love to see a version of them built in BD, Western Marine already builds large aluminium cats, they could easily build these.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal9

damiendehorn said:


> Would love to have a version of these built in Bangladesh....
> 
> North Sea Boats - 63m Fast Missile Catamaran
> 
> Doubtful, considering they yet to join the indonesian navy. Though i would love to see a version of them built in BD, Western Marine already builds large aluminium cats, they could easily build these.



I believe the Bangladesh Navy being in the position it is in - needs traditional force multiplier multi-role frigates and missile corvettes more than stealth cats. But then, what do I know 

I've been following this Lundin guy and his products for a while. One thing that kind of casts some doubt about this company is why the first 63m Fast Missile Catamaran product they built burned down at the dock during trials four days after launch. It is fishy (no pun intended) to say the least. What was the result of the Indonesia Govt. Inquiry? So many millions of dollars and such time wasted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## damiendehorn

Bilal9 said:


> I believe the Bangladesh Navy being in the position it is in - needs traditional force multiplier multi-role frigates and missile corvettes more than stealth cats. But then, what do I know
> 
> I've been following this Lundin guy and his products for a while. One thing that kind of casts some doubt about this company is why the first 63m Fast Missile Catamaran product they built burned down at the dock during trials four days after launch. It is fishy (no pun intended) to say the least. What was the result of the Indonesia Govt. Inquiry? So many millions of dollars and such time wasted.



I've been following that too, very strange. 

How is it that within days of its launch it should catch fire! Who would benefit most from its demise, what would happen if the project got shelved and is there any fundamental flaw in its conceptual design. All ships can catch fire, and burn even ships made of steel and allumimium. But the speed at which the ship caught fire and the faliure to put it out, raises many questions.

Lots of questions, not many answers. But lets step back and think.

1. Is there a fundamental flaw in the design of concept? I don't think the concept is flawed, or the overall design. Maybe the materials used need to be looked into. Remember the indonesian navy still has confidence in this project, let them build, test and induct these. If their navy is happy then we can evaluate it.
2. That leaves the question, how did it catch fire, if it wasn't a accident who could have done it and who benefits if this project is abandoned. This is a innovative design, a modern stealth vessel designed and built in a "third world" "muslim" nation.

In the end, the concept of a lowcost, stealthy trimaranne corvette is really interesting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

BDforever said:


> really ? any plan of Bangladesh Navy purchase of stealth vessel from Lundin that you are aware of ?



Well, I dont know friend, but I think your military leaders will wait first for that vessel to be served at our navy, but at least there has already been a good relation between the two entity.

And for the burn one, we havent paid them. I believe there is a project insurance bought by Lundin for that project, so that insurance company that has lost much money for the burning ship.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## extra terrestrial

*Ananda Shipyard delivers oil tanker to Bangladesh Navy*

Ananda Shipyard and Slipways delivered a 2,774 deadweight tonnage fuel replenishing oil tanker to Bangladesh Navy yesterday.

Shipping Minister Shajahan Khan attended the ceremony at Meghnaghat in Narayanganj.

Ananda was awarded the contract for the tanker--BNS Khanjahan Ali--after it qualified technically and financially in a competitive international tender participated by 11 shipyards from Europe and Asia, the shipbuilder said in a statement. “This was the first ever order received by any Bangladeshi shipyard for a special naval vessel through international competitive tender.”

The 80-metre-long tanker can sustain sea state 5 in refuelling operation in a war field and can refuel two war ships simultaneously, keeping all the three ships on the move, according to the statement.

“It can go 24.5km per hour with full load and is equipped with features like unmanned machinery and unrestricted navigation.”

The minister praised the shipbuilding activities of Ananda and mentioned its contribution in making Bangladesh known to the world as a shipbuilding nation.

He also assured them of providing continuous support of his government to develop the sector further.

Abduallhel Bari, chairman of Ananda Shipyard, expressed his gratitude to Bangladesh Navy and the government for placing this order with Ananda and trusting its technical prowess.

Afruja Bari, managing director of the shipyard, and Md Monjurul Islam, lawmaker from Gaibandha-1, were also present.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Rokto14

extra terrestrial said:


> *Ananda Shipyard delivers oil tanker to Bangladesh Navy*
> 
> Ananda Shipyard and Slipways delivered a 2,774 deadweight tonnage fuel replenishing oil tanker to Bangladesh Navy yesterday.
> 
> Shipping Minister Shajahan Khan attended the ceremony at Meghnaghat in Narayanganj.
> 
> Ananda was awarded the contract for the tanker--BNS Khanjahan Ali--after it qualified technically and financially in a competitive international tender participated by 11 shipyards from Europe and Asia, the shipbuilder said in a statement. “This was the first ever order received by any Bangladeshi shipyard for a special naval vessel through international competitive tender.”
> 
> The 80-metre-long tanker can sustain sea state 5 in refuelling operation in a war field and can refuel two war ships simultaneously, keeping all the three ships on the move, according to the statement.
> 
> “It can go 24.5km per hour with full load and is equipped with features like unmanned machinery and unrestricted navigation.”
> 
> The minister praised the shipbuilding activities of Ananda and mentioned its contribution in making Bangladesh known to the world as a shipbuilding nation.
> 
> He also assured them of providing continuous support of his government to develop the sector further.
> 
> Abduallhel Bari, chairman of Ananda Shipyard, expressed his gratitude to Bangladesh Navy and the government for placing this order with Ananda and trusting its technical prowess.
> 
> Afruja Bari, managing director of the shipyard, and Md Monjurul Islam, lawmaker from Gaibandha-1, were also present.



Photo of this new ship? Thanks in advance


----------



## Jayhawk

extra terrestrial said:


> *Ananda Shipyard delivers oil tanker to Bangladesh Navy*
> 
> Ananda Shipyard and Slipways delivered a 2,774 deadweight tonnage fuel replenishing oil tanker to Bangladesh Navy yesterday.
> 
> Shipping Minister Shajahan Khan attended the ceremony at Meghnaghat in Narayanganj.
> 
> Ananda was awarded the contract for the tanker--BNS Khanjahan Ali--after it qualified technically and financially in a competitive international tender participated by 11 shipyards from Europe and Asia, the shipbuilder said in a statement. “This was the first ever order received by any Bangladeshi shipyard for a special naval vessel through international competitive tender.”
> 
> The 80-metre-long tanker can sustain sea state 5 in refuelling operation in a war field and can refuel two war ships simultaneously, keeping all the three ships on the move, according to the statement.
> 
> “It can go 24.5km per hour with full load and is equipped with features like unmanned machinery and unrestricted navigation.”
> 
> The minister praised the shipbuilding activities of Ananda and mentioned its contribution in making Bangladesh known to the world as a shipbuilding nation.
> 
> He also assured them of providing continuous support of his government to develop the sector further.
> 
> Abduallhel Bari, chairman of Ananda Shipyard, expressed his gratitude to Bangladesh Navy and the government for placing this order with Ananda and trusting its technical prowess.
> 
> Afruja Bari, managing director of the shipyard, and Md Monjurul Islam, lawmaker from Gaibandha-1, were also present.



Picture please. Congrats to BD. Waiting for upcoming news when it sayd shipyard have delivered frigates or corvettes.


----------



## extra terrestrial

Rokto14 said:


> Photo of this new ship? Thanks in advance





saad_hawk said:


> Picture please. Congrats to BD. Waiting for upcoming news when it sayd shipyard have delivered frigates or corvettes.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## damiendehorn

saad_hawk said:


> Picture please. Congrats to BD. Waiting for upcoming news when it sayd shipyard have delivered frigates or corvettes.



Not that far away bro, within the next 5-8 years. First, Khulna is building large patrol boats by the next 2-3 years. Second Khulna will build locally chinese type 56 corvettes within the next 5 years.

Locally developed frigates will need a few years though, the shipbuilding industry is still in its early stages, it will also require the economy to grow.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AbidM

"According to sources in Dhaka,* Bangladesh proposes to purchase two diesel-electric submarines from Russia*. Plans are also afoot to procure aircraft for the navy. Bangladesh already uses Russian hardware in the form of Mig-29 fighters and military helicopters. In 2013, Russia allegedly offered a $1.5 billion loan to Bangladesh that would be used to purchase military hardware. The Bangladesh government wants the submarines to join its navy by 2019.

Bangaldesh air force's fleet of eight MiG-29s is due for upgradation. So is its fleet of Russian made Mi-17 helicopters. HAL has maintenance facilities in India for both aircraft as they are used by the IAF as well. India has offered to upgrade and maintain the Mig-29s and helicopters at HAL facilities to bolster ties with Bangladesh." - The times of india

"In a meeting with the prime minister, Dubai Port World responded positively to surveying the possibility of building a* deep-sea port at Patuakhali’s Payra". *-BDNews24

I also heard somewhere that it's planning on putting a navy base at Pakuakhali Payra. If so than that would be good, because it's central to the bay of bengal and indian ocean.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bong

extra terrestrial said:


> View attachment 148149



Wasnt the cost 30 crore taka? which saved BD around 30 crore more.


----------



## extra terrestrial

Bong said:


> Wasnt the cost 30 crore taka? which saved BD around 30 crore more.



Can't tell, but the price is significantly lower than the international bidders that's for sure.


----------



## Bilal9

extra terrestrial said:


> Can't tell, but the price is significantly lower than the international bidders that's for sure.



Small Vessels of this style and size are built as a day-to-day affair in local shipyards. But river-based shipyards will have issues building vessels larger than 10,000 gross tonnes (DWT). The available rather shallow draft in rivers won't allow it.

Bangladesh could easily become the world champ in building small-to-mid displacement ships of under 10,000 tonnes (DWT). The labor cost for skilled welders is one-third that of India (which is already way lower than China). Labor cost accounts for upwards of 20% of a ship's cost and is the defining area for shaving margin off of build cost.

Once the 'gandoos' in the govt. lower the tax and tariffs on imported steel plate for shipbuilding and provide some incentives, there's no stopping the shipbuilding industry here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## extra terrestrial

Bilal9 said:


> Small Vessels of this style and size are built as a day-to-day affair in local shipyards. But river-based shipyards will have issues building vessels larger than 10,000 gross tonnes (DWT). The available rather shallow draft in rivers won't allow it.
> 
> Bangladesh could easily become the world champ in building small-to-mid displacement ships of under 10,000 tonnes (DWT). The labor cost for skilled welders is one-third that of India (which is already way lower than China). Labor cost accounts for upwards of 20% of a ship's cost and is the defining area for shaving margin off of build cost.
> 
> Once the 'gandoos' in the govt. lower the tax and tariffs on imported steel plate for shipbuilding and provide some incentives, there's no stopping the shipbuilding industry here.



Government has listed shipbuilding in the priority list but don't know why they are just delaying the formulation of shipbuilding policy, it's been years!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

extra terrestrial said:


> Government has listed shipbuilding in the priority list but don't know why they are just delaying the formulation of shipbuilding policy, it's been years!


another point to note here is the lack of foreign orders for the last several years due to European economic downturn.... European buyers are coming back as of 2014.... currently some smaller buyers from Africa and Asia-Oceania are giving orders.... Europeans are regularly coming and giving visits.... 

for the last several years, because of this shortage of foreign orders, our domestic shipping market has seen a huge boom.... there were hardly any local ship with international classification.... now every single shipyard has domestic orders for classified ships.... dozens of oil tankers, cargo ships, container ships, fishing trawlers, tugboats, ferries, dredgers had been built and currently under order from these shipyards.... currently at least 17 shipyards are building classified ships.... this is not just good for saving an industry that faced a shrunk forein market for several years, it has created a domestic market out of nowhere.... the industry was created to export ships, but it has survived entirely on domestic demand.... not just survived.... thrived!!..... I'm pretty darn sure that this is the next big thing in Bangladesh since RMG.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## extra terrestrial

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> another point to note here is the lack of foreign orders for the last several years due to European economic downturn.... European buyers are coming back as of 2014.... currently some smaller buyers from Africa and Asia-Oceania are giving orders.... Europeans are regularly coming and giving visits....
> 
> for the last several years, because of this shortage of foreign orders, our domestic shipping market has seen a huge boom.... there were hardly any local ship with international classification.... now every single shipyard has domestic orders for classified ships.... dozens of oil tankers, cargo ships, container ships, fishing trawlers, tugboats, ferries, dredgers had been built and currently under order from these shipyards.... currently at least 17 shipyards are building classified ships.... this is not just good for saving an industry that faced a shrunk forein market for several years, it has created a domestic market out of nowhere.... the industry was created to export ships, but it has survived entirely on domestic demand.... not just survived.... thrived!!..... I'm pretty darn sure that this is the next big thing in Bangladesh since RMG.....



The most interesting part is, the shipbuilding industry is booming even with keeping good working conditions in the shipyards. Bangladesh shipbuilder sets benchmark in health and safety standards | Ruth Evans | Global development | The Guardian

Even with a minimum level of government assistance, this industry could change the fortune of the whole nation!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bong

Bangladesh Navy gets 2 brand new LCT on 18 Nov. Locally built in Narayanganj dockyard. Taken only 10 months to build.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Rokto14

Bong said:


> Bangladesh Navy gets 2 brand new LCT on 18 Nov. Locally built in Narayanganj dockyard. Taken only 10 months to build.
> 
> View attachment 153862



Can you give a brief outline of what is the purpose of the LCT?


----------



## Bong

Rokto14 said:


> Can you give a brief outline of what is the purpose of the LCT?



Purpose is same as any LCT would do. Can transport couple of army vehicles like tanks, armored personnel carriers or soldiers.

*Landing Craft Tank of Bangladesh Navy (BN)*

General characteristics:

Length Overall: 25.60 m,
Breadth: 5.40 m,
Draft: 1.50 m,
Depth: 3.40 m,
Speed : 10 Knots,
Material: Marine Grade Steel.

#Pennant Number: A 586

#Details of Construction:

> Steel works: A complete shape of LCT includes hull, accommodation, engine room, wheel house has been constructed. Ramps, rudders and other deck auxiliaries has already fabricated on shop.
> Piping works: Piping works including, sounding pipe, air vent pipe, Bilge systems, ballast systems, deck scupper, firefighting and fresh water systems is in progress. Others system works such as exhaust system, ventilation, cooling system and dirty oil system will start as the machinery and equipment are received.
> Electrical Works: Electric cable tray and ladder has already fabricated on shop.
> Painting: One coat primer is applied to the ship structure.

This Landing Craft Tank (LCT) being built by DEW Narayanganj

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rokto14

Bong said:


> Purpose is same as any LCT would do. Can transport couple of army vehicles like tanks, armored personnel carriers or soldiers.
> 
> *Landing Craft Tank of Bangladesh Navy (BN)*
> 
> General characteristics:
> 
> Length Overall: 25.60 m,
> Breadth: 5.40 m,
> Draft: 1.50 m,
> Depth: 3.40 m,
> Speed : 10 Knots,
> Material: Marine Grade Steel.
> 
> #Pennant Number: A 586
> 
> #Details of Construction:
> 
> > Steel works: A complete shape of LCT includes hull, accommodation, engine room, wheel house has been constructed. Ramps, rudders and other deck auxiliaries has already fabricated on shop.
> > Piping works: Piping works including, sounding pipe, air vent pipe, Bilge systems, ballast systems, deck scupper, firefighting and fresh water systems is in progress. Others system works such as exhaust system, ventilation, cooling system and dirty oil system will start as the machinery and equipment are received.
> > Electrical Works: Electric cable tray and ladder has already fabricated on shop.
> > Painting: One coat primer is applied to the ship structure.
> 
> This Landing Craft Tank (LCT) being built by DEW Narayanganj
> 
> View attachment 154388



So the LCT carries soldiers and military vehicles or just soldiers? And anymore LCTs coming up for BN?


----------



## Bong



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Marketing#1234 said:


> Will BN going to build 4 more Frigates locally or Corvettes?


Bangladesh should go for 4 more Type 56 Corvettes from China and should soon induct new Submarines


----------



## Bong

Marketing#1234 said:


> Will BN going to build 4 more Frigates locally or Corvettes?



BD navy is locally building durjoy class LPC and soon Type 056 covettes. No frigetes in the list now to locally build.


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Rokto14 said:


> So the LCT carries soldiers and military vehicles or just soldiers? And anymore LCTs coming up for BN?


LCT would be able to carry vehicles..... its a multi-purpose craft.... built so that it can be used in UN missions in riverine areas as well...

and on another note, two much bigger (42m) LCUs are currently under construction at KSY.... construction started Sept 2013

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Marketing#1234 said:


> Will BN going to build 4 more Frigates locally or Corvettes?


the two 64m LPCs are dubbed by some as corvettes though.... two of those are going to be built at KSY.... 
Type 056 is also on the list.... but because of some logistical problems with KSY's current yard, that construction wouldn't start that quickly.... a new yard of KSY is currently in process, which should be able to build much larger warships....


----------



## Rokto14

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> LCT would be able to carry vehicles..... its a multi-purpose craft.... built so that it can be used in UN missions in riverine areas as well...
> 
> and on another note, two much bigger (42m) LCUs are currently under construction at KSY.... construction started Sept 2013



Any idea on when are they going to be inducted by the Navy?


----------



## EAK

Bong said:


> BD navy is locally building durjoy class *LPC* and soon Type 056 covettes. No frigetes in the list now to locally build.



 i hope my Pakistani friends know this class..


----------



## BDforever

Ehsan Abbas said:


> i hope my Pakistani friends know this class..


surely they do, LPC= Large Patrol Craft


----------



## EAK

BDforever said:


> surely they do, LPC= Large Patrol Craft


I meant no Offense dear..but it means something funny over here.. (that comment was just for Pakistani Friends .. no insult intended of any kind)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moon

@Ehsan Abbas lol there should be a PTCL class too.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Rokto14 said:


> Any idea on when are they going to be inducted by the Navy?


sorry.... didn't get any dates on that...


----------



## CyberForce786

Brothers from BD, any info about these developments....

The Bangladesh navy is negotiating for an order of 2 yaun class submarines.But in November 2014 it was reported that India has convinced Bangladesh to buy Russian submarines instead of Chinese.

For years now, India has been attempting to keep the ‘dragon’s presence’ away from Bangladesh and other neighbouring countries. In certain cases, India has even offered products and services at rates that would be convenient for these countries. By the end of this year, India hopes to deliver the ‘Barracuda’, a Naval Offshore Patrol Vessel for the Mauritian Navy. The ‘Barracuda’, being fitted-out at Kolkata’s Garden Reach Shipbuilders and Engineers (GRSE) will be India’s first such export.

According to sources in Dhaka, Bangladesh proposes to purchase two diesel-electric submarines from Russia. Plans are also afoot to procure aircraft for the navy. Bangladesh already uses Russian hardware in the form of Mig-29 fighters and military helicopters. In 2013, Russia allegedly offered a $1.5 billion loan to Bangladesh that would be used to purchase military hardware. The Bangladesh government wants the submarines to join its navy by 2019.

India convinces Bangladesh to buy Russian submarines instead of Chinese | Defenceradar News
Type 039A submarine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Bong

CyberForce786 said:


> Brothers from BD, any info about these developments....
> 
> The Bangladesh navy is negotiating for an order of 2 yaun class submarines.But in November 2014 it was reported that India has convinced Bangladesh to buy Russian submarines instead of Chinese.
> 
> For years now, India has been attempting to keep the ‘dragon’s presence’ away from Bangladesh and other neighbouring countries. In certain cases, India has even offered products and services at rates that would be convenient for these countries. By the end of this year, India hopes to deliver the ‘Barracuda’, a Naval Offshore Patrol Vessel for the Mauritian Navy. The ‘Barracuda’, being fitted-out at Kolkata’s Garden Reach Shipbuilders and Engineers (GRSE) will be India’s first such export.
> 
> According to sources in Dhaka, Bangladesh proposes to purchase two diesel-electric submarines from Russia. Plans are also afoot to procure aircraft for the navy. Bangladesh already uses Russian hardware in the form of Mig-29 fighters and military helicopters. In 2013, Russia allegedly offered a $1.5 billion loan to Bangladesh that would be used to purchase military hardware. The Bangladesh government wants the submarines to join its navy by 2019.
> 
> India convinces Bangladesh to buy Russian submarines instead of Chinese | Defenceradar News
> Type 039A submarine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Russian ones are different subs. Chinese Ming class subs are already on the way. By mid 2015 we will get them.
Indian problem is that way tackled that they dont have any idea how they are deceived 
With supplement to subs many other vessel procurement plan is also going on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

CyberForce786 said:


> Brothers from BD, any info about these developments....
> 
> The Bangladesh navy is negotiating for an order of 2 yaun class submarines.But in November 2014 it was reported that India has convinced Bangladesh to buy Russian submarines instead of Chinese.
> 
> For years now, India has been attempting to keep the ‘dragon’s presence’ away from Bangladesh and other neighbouring countries. In certain cases, India has even offered products and services at rates that would be convenient for these countries. By the end of this year, India hopes to deliver the ‘Barracuda’, a Naval Offshore Patrol Vessel for the Mauritian Navy. The ‘Barracuda’, being fitted-out at Kolkata’s Garden Reach Shipbuilders and Engineers (GRSE) will be India’s first such export.
> 
> According to sources in Dhaka, Bangladesh proposes to purchase two diesel-electric submarines from Russia. Plans are also afoot to procure aircraft for the navy. Bangladesh already uses Russian hardware in the form of Mig-29 fighters and military helicopters. In 2013, Russia allegedly offered a $1.5 billion loan to Bangladesh that would be used to purchase military hardware. The Bangladesh government wants the submarines to join its navy by 2019.
> 
> India convinces Bangladesh to buy Russian submarines instead of Chinese | Defenceradar News
> Type 039A submarine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



no news of the Yuan-class.... let the Type 035G subs arrive in 2015.... things may develop after that..... 2019 is some way from now.... lots to happen in between.... things have just started....

"Russia allegedly offered a $1.5 billion loan to Bangladesh" --- wait a minute.... "allegedly"??.... there was a deal at the head of state level.... and thats for $1 billion credit..... 24 Yak-130s are the heart of the deal..... Gamma DE radars are another important part..... ATGMs for the army are already arriving.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

*Bangladesh Orders Two AW139 Helicopters for Maritime SAR*





AgustaWestland announced that the Ministry of Defence (MoD) of the People’s Republic of Bangladesh has signed a contract for two AW139 intermediate twin-engine helicopters.

These helicopters, which will be delivered by the end of 2015, will be operated by the Bangladesh Air Force to perform maritime search and rescue (SAR) and other utility missions.
This contract, which also includes a comprehensive support and training package, marks the establishment of the first dedicated maritime SAR helicopter fleet in the country. The AW139 was selected after an extensive evaluation process against a wide range of requirements including performance and safety.



CyberForce786 said:


> Brothers from BD, any info about these developments....
> 
> The Bangladesh navy is negotiating for an order of 2 yaun class submarines.But in November 2014 it was reported that India has convinced Bangladesh to buy Russian submarines instead of Chinese.
> 
> For years now, India has been attempting to keep the ‘dragon’s presence’ away from Bangladesh and other neighbouring countries. In certain cases, India has even offered products and services at rates that would be convenient for these countries. By the end of this year, India hopes to deliver the ‘Barracuda’, a Naval Offshore Patrol Vessel for the Mauritian Navy. The ‘Barracuda’, being fitted-out at Kolkata’s Garden Reach Shipbuilders and Engineers (GRSE) will be India’s first such export.
> 
> According to sources in Dhaka, Bangladesh proposes to purchase two diesel-electric submarines from Russia. Plans are also afoot to procure aircraft for the navy. Bangladesh already uses Russian hardware in the form of Mig-29 fighters and military helicopters. In 2013, Russia allegedly offered a $1.5 billion loan to Bangladesh that would be used to purchase military hardware. The Bangladesh government wants the submarines to join its navy by 2019.
> 
> India convinces Bangladesh to buy Russian submarines instead of Chinese | Defenceradar News
> Type 039A submarine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Bangladesh will get 2 refurbish Chinese Sub after that any new Sub might be a Russian kilo class which is very successful in export market so India need to worry not 2 but 2+2 sub is gong to induct by Bangladesh .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## neolithic

English video report on Bangladesh's Type056 corvette


----------



## BDforever

Bangladeesh Navy Commando -SWADS member 






@kobiraaz

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Mike_Brando

BDforever said:


> Bangladeesh Navy Commando -SWADS member
> 
> View attachment 176970
> 
> 
> @kobiraaz


Ore halar pola,eto puro Navy Seals er boro bhai lagche!Dekh bhai,amader ki duobostha,toder desher budget amader theke eto kom hoyeo tora eta bhalo equipment dish toder Special forces der but amader sorkari babu gulo khali bhuri duliyei din katiye dichche,kono kajer kaj kore na!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BDforever

Mike_Brando said:


> Ore halar pola,eto puro Navy Seals er boro bhai lagche!Dekh bhai,amader ki duobostha,toder desher budget amader theke eto kom hoyeo tora eta bhalo equipment dish toder Special forces der but amader sorkari babu gulo khali bhuri duliyei din katiye dichche,kono kajer kaj kore na!!


even all Bangladesh Army soilders are going to get modern equipment, part of modernization program, check the video 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=753770868041783

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PRINCE_THE_SHOWSTOPPER

BDforever said:


> even all Bangladesh Army soilders are going to get modern equipment, part of modernization program, check the video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=753770868041783


 Change your avatar, the previous one was better...!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bongbang

Mike_Brando said:


> Ore halar pola,eto puro Navy Seals er boro bhai lagche!Dekh bhai,amader ki duobostha,toder desher budget amader theke eto kom hoyeo tora eta bhalo equipment dish toder Special forces der but amader sorkari babu gulo khali bhuri duliyei din katiye dichche,kono kajer kaj kore na!!



Karon amader friend chinese ra. Kom takai amra valo jinish pai oder theke


----------



## Mike_Brando

bongbang said:


> Karon amader friend chinese ra. Kom takai amra valo jinish pai oder theke


Dhur egulo china maal noy.NVG gulo surely western probably USA er maal,primary weapon ta M-4A1 setao USA er,haa knee r arm guard gulo cheena holeo hote pare,BPJ ta mone hoy Level-IIIA Kevlar(though i'm not sure about this). @BDforever bhai ami ki thik bolechi??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Mike_Brando said:


> Dhur egulo china maal noy.NVG gulo surely western probably USA er maal,primary weapon ta M-4A1 setao USA er,haa knee r arm guard gulo cheena holeo hote pare,BPJ ta mone hoy Level-IIIA Kevlar(though i'm not sure about this). @BDforever bhai ami ki thik bolechi??


check whatever thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jayhawk

Can anybody tell me if Khulna Shipyard is actually building any boats for BD Navy. Thanks


----------



## bongbang

saad_hawk said:


> Can anybody tell me if Khulna Shipyard is actually building any boats for BD Navy. Thanks



I know of 2 LPC and 2 LCT


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

saad_hawk said:


> Can anybody tell me if Khulna Shipyard is actually building any boats for BD Navy. Thanks


2 LPCs (64m) of Durjoy-class are likely to begin construction any moment....
2 LCUs (42m) construction started Sept 2013

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

bongbang said:


> I know of 2 LPC and 2 LCT


Can you give details ?


----------



## monitor

*PM has once again assure BN will Have two sub by 2016 . *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

monitor said:


> *PM has once again assure BN will Have two sub by 2016 . *


and 2 corvette next year 



Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> 2 LPCs (64m) of Durjoy-class are likely to begin construction any moment....


already started, according to parade commentator on 16th December. 
and those two LCT are already in service


----------



## monitor

BDforever said:


> and 2 corvette next year
> 
> 
> already started, according to parade commentator on 16th December.
> and those two LCT are already in service



BN is really getting boast in couple of year LPC, stealth corvette ,Submarine two refurbish frigate and now if we can manage to get two stealth frigate like Type 54A will be real game changer .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

monitor said:


> BN is really getting boast in couple of year LPC, stealth corvette ,Submarine two refurbish frigate and now if we can manage to get two stealth frigate like Type 54A will be real game changer .


don't worry 4 more frigates are going to Join BN fleet within 6 years 
2 second hands and 2 brand new

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaku1

monitor said:


> BN is really getting boast in couple of year LPC, stealth corvette ,Submarine two refurbish frigate and now if we can manage to get two stealth frigate like Type 54A will be real game changer .



Dont take me wrong, but what is BN threat perception. If its India, then Type 54 is AAW frigate more, rather than ASW. And actually its a fleet deployment frigate, to protect whole fleet. If you want for A2/AD against IN, then BD require ASW, not AAW.


----------



## BDforever

kaku1 said:


> Dont take me wrong, but what is BN threat perception. If its India, then Type 54 is AAW frigate more, rather than ASW. And actually its a fleet deployment frigate, to protect whole fleet. If you want for A2/AD against IN, then BD require ASW, not AAW.


for ASW role, we are going to have Type056 corvette.
He is just giving an example, 054A is not the exactly, but BD is looking for Air defence Frigate for control over BOB


----------



## kaku1

BDforever said:


> for ASW role, we are going to have Type056 corvette.
> He is just giving an example, 054A is not the exactly, but BD is looking for Air defence Frigate for control over BOB



Nope bro, Type 56 is not ASW, neither AAW. Its more like a OPV, with 4 anti-ship missile.


----------



## BDforever

kaku1 said:


> Nope bro, Type 56 is not ASW, neither AAW. Its more like a OPV, with 4 anti-ship missile.


ahahahaha read up more about it lol


----------



## monitor

kaku1 said:


> Dont take me wrong, but what is BN threat perception. If its India, then Type 54 is AAW frigate more, rather than ASW. And actually its a fleet deployment frigate, to protect whole fleet. If you want for A2/AD against IN, then BD require ASW, not AAW.



We have Type 56 corvette which China develop for ASubW corvette along with this we may get Type 54A with decent AAW and ASW capability . our goal is deterrent against any aggression in our maritime area .


----------



## kaku1

BDforever said:


> ahahahaha read up more about it lol



Ok, you can tell me.


----------



## BDforever

kaku1 said:


> Ok, you can tell me.



Guns: 1 x 76mm main gun; 2X 30mm gun
SSMs: 4 x YJ-83
SAMs: 1 x 8 barrel HQ-10
ASWs: 2 x 3 barrel 324mm Yu-7; 4 x Yu-8; 2 x 4 barrel multi-role rocket launcher(for type 056A)
2 x 9 barrel decoy for SSMs
it has VDS ( variable depth sonar)


----------



## kaku1

BDforever said:


> Guns: 1 x 76mm main gun; 2X 30mm gun
> SSMs: 4 x YJ-83
> SAMs: 1 x 8 barrel HQ-10
> ASWs: 2 x 3 barrel 324mm Yu-7; 4 x Yu-8; 2 x 4 barrel multi-role rocket launcher(for type 056A)
> 2 x 9 barrel decoy for SSMs
> it has VDS ( variable depth sonar)



What I told earlier 4 Anti-Ship missile? You have problem in reading?


----------



## BDforever

kaku1 said:


> What I told earlier 4 Anti-Ship missile? You have problem in reading?


so because of those anti-ship missile, it can not be ASW ? ahahahaha
you talked about only AShM, what about others ?


----------



## kaku1

BDforever said:


> so because of those anti-ship missile, it can not be ASW ? ahahahaha



Lol, Type 54 has 8 anti-ship missile, but did you call it ASW?


----------



## BDforever

kaku1 said:


> Lol, Type 54 has 8 anti-ship missile, but did you call it ASW?


tell me what ASW stands for ? i think i got your basic problem


----------



## kaku1

BDforever said:


> tell me what ASW stands for ? i think i got your basic problem



You want to go in terminology, or in real capability. During war, terminology dont gonna work, but the weapon. 

But, I think you are more happy with word ASW with 4 anti-ship missile, and calling a OPV as Corvette. If ASW, then even Tarantula is much better choice than this.


----------



## BDforever

kaku1 said:


> You want to go in terminology, or in real capability. During war, terminology dont gonna work, but the weapon.
> 
> But, I think you are more happy with word ASW with 4 anti-ship missile, and calling a OPV as Corvette. If ASW, then even Tarantula is much better choice than this.


ahahha don't avoid. tell me what ASW stands for ?

it is not good for you to judge Type056 as OPV by downgrading it when you call Veer-Class as corvette lol


----------



## kaku1

BDforever said:


> ahahha don't avoid. tell me what ASW stands for ?
> 
> it is not good for you to judge Type056 as OPV by downgrading it when you call Veer-Class as corvette lol


Anti- Ship/Surface Warfare. Yeah sure, in my thinking Veer Class is more OPV, rather than corvette.

BTW, this is the Indian Navy OPV.






This is the same platform that proposed to Vietnam with 8 Klub missile and Revati Air Search Radar. But by definition, did this OPV become corvette?


----------



## bongbang

BDforever said:


> Guns: 1 x 76mm main gun; 2X 30mm gun
> SSMs: 4 x YJ-83
> SAMs: 1 x 8 barrel HQ-10
> ASWs: 2 x 3 barrel 324mm Yu-7; 4 x Yu-8; 2 x 4 barrel multi-role rocket launcher(for type 056A)
> 2 x 9 barrel decoy for SSMs
> it has VDS ( variable depth sonar)



Nothing for anti sub warfare

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

kaku1 said:


> Anti- Ship/Surface Warfare. Yeah sure, in my thinking Veer Class is more OPV, rather than corvette.
> 
> BTW, this is the Indian Navy OPV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the same platform that proposed to Vietnam with 8 Klub missile and Revati Air Search Radar. But by definition, did this OPV become corvette?


aaahahahahaha see i got you in basic.
ASW stands for Anti Submarine warfare.
what is you are looking for is AShW ahahahhaa.

another basic problem you have that you are considering only Anti-ship missile, so only Anti-ship missile matters in naval warfare ? ahahaha


----------



## kaku1

BDforever said:


> aaahahahahaha see i got you in basic.
> ASW stands for Anti Submarine warfare.
> what is you are looking for is AShW ahahahhaa.
> 
> another basic problem you have that you are considering only Anti-ship missile, so only Anti-ship missile matters in naval warfare ? ahahaha



Yes in blockade, AShW warfare matter most, BN not gonna sink the Indian CBG. And for A2/AD policy, you need AShW, not AAW. 

BTW, sorry, for terminology misinterpretation.


----------



## BDforever

kaku1 said:


> Yes in blockade, AShW warfare matter most, BN not gonna sink the Indian CBG. And for A2/AD policy, you need AShW, not AAW.


stop it , i am going to die while laughing so much


----------



## tntcfive

to break a blockade u need under water capability. that's why we r going to get two submarines by next year.í ½í¸

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

You are really not working for your Air Force and Army


----------



## Penguin

ASW - anti submarine warfare >> depths charges, rockets, light and heavy torpedoes, helicopters armed with depth charges torpedoes; sonar
ASuW - Anti surface warfare akak AShW - anti ship warfare >> heavy (533mm and up) torpedoes, guns, antiship missiles > radars
AAW - anti air warfare >> surface to air missiles, guns, ciws > radars

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 帅的一匹

Video of seven 052D DDG under construction in Shanghai, please check the video. Maybe BD navy shall have a close look at it , and go for it in the future.
http://v.ifeng.com/include/exterior.swf?guid=01cd71be-8de7-4ef4-86ec-835dd3d5f925&AutoPlay=false



CyberForce786 said:


> Brothers from BD, any info about these developments....
> 
> The Bangladesh navy is negotiating for an order of 2 yaun class submarines.But in November 2014 it was reported that *India has convinced Bangladesh to buy Russian submarines instead of Chinese*.
> 
> For years now, India has been attempting to keep the ‘dragon’s presence’ away from Bangladesh and other neighbouring countries. In certain cases, India has even offered products and services at rates that would be convenient for these countries. By the end of this year, India hopes to deliver the ‘Barracuda’, a Naval Offshore Patrol Vessel for the Mauritian Navy. The ‘Barracuda’, being fitted-out at Kolkata’s Garden Reach Shipbuilders and Engineers (GRSE) will be India’s first such export.
> 
> According to sources in Dhaka, Bangladesh proposes to purchase two diesel-electric submarines from Russia. Plans are also afoot to procure aircraft for the navy. Bangladesh already uses Russian hardware in the form of Mig-29 fighters and military helicopters. In 2013, Russia allegedly offered a $1.5 billion loan to Bangladesh that would be used to purchase military hardware. The Bangladesh government wants the submarines to join its navy by 2019.
> 
> India convinces Bangladesh to buy Russian submarines instead of Chinese | Defenceradar News
> Type 039A submarine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


How ? they can't stop China selling arms to BD if the BD people want. India is stretching its arm to stir up the BD's domestic as always, It's very dirty and unreasonable.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

wanglaokan said:


> Video of seven 052D DDG under construction in Shanghai, please check the video. Maybe BD navy shall have a close look at it , and go for it in the future.
> http://v.ifeng.com/include/exterior.swf?guid=01cd71be-8de7-4ef4-86ec-835dd3d5f925&AutoPlay=false
> 
> 
> How ? they can't stop China selling arms to BD if the BD people want. India is stretching its arm to stir up the BD's domestic as always, It's very dirty and unreasonable.


after fullfilling Navy goal 2020. BD might go for destroyers


----------



## 帅的一匹

@BDforever 
BD navy shall go for 2 of this beast before year 2020.

I don't understand why Pakistani navy doesn't acquire 052D? It's a beast machine.

Type 055 DDG start production at 2015





With 30 052DDG and 10 055 DDG in hand, i think China could deal with any situation on the high sea(including Indian ocean).

Really super power in the making

China will help BD developing strong navy, you coud counter any bully in the region.

It's time that BD shall get rid of the rein off from India, the time for BD is coming.

F111 the 'independance'


----------



## BDforever

wanglaokan said:


> View attachment 178203
> 
> 
> View attachment 178208
> 
> 
> @BDforever
> BD navy shall go for 2 of this beast before year 2020.
> 
> I don't understand why Pakistani navy doesn't acquire 052D? It's a beast machine.
> 
> Type 055 DDG start production at 2015
> View attachment 178211
> 
> 
> With 30 052DDG and 10 055 DDG in hand, i think China could deal with any situation on the high sea(including Indian ocean).
> 
> Really super power in the making
> 
> China will help BD developing strong navy, you coud counter any bully in the region.
> 
> It's time that BD shall get rid of the rein off from India, the time for BD is coming.
> 
> F111 the 'independance'
> View attachment 178214


money problem bro, we do not have big budget



wanglaokan said:


> F111 the 'independance'
> View attachment 178214



no, it is not F111

@wanglaokan F111 looks totally different


----------



## 帅的一匹

Excuse me , i wrongly put the pciture of 056 covette as F111. BD is having a booming economy, you will achieve something even beyond imgination, all you gonna have is faith.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*PM: Two submarines to be added in navy *

*The construction of two most modern corvettes is underway in China to build a strong navy, says the PM*
The process for induction of two submarines in Bangladesh Navy has already been finalised, Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina has said.

The premier made the disclosure while addressing the Winter President Parade of Midshipman-2013/A Batch and Direct Entry Officers (DEO) 2014/B Batch at Bangladesh Naval Academy in Chittagong on Sunday morning, reports BSS.

"We hope that theses submarines would be added to the force by 2016," she said.

The PM mentioned that sixteen ships had been inducted in the navy within very short time of the tenure of our government.

Bangladesh Navy entered into a new era through addition of two helicopters and two maritime patrol aircraft, she added.

The prime minister also mentioned that the construction of two most modern corvettes is underway in China to build a strong navy.

"These corvettes would be inducted in navy next year," she said.

The PM said Bangladesh has earned self-reliance in constructing warships.

"Most modern warships are being built in Khulna Shipyard and Narayanganj Dockyard and Engineering Works run with the efficient management of navy," she said.

Spelling out her government's steps for development of Bangladesh Navy, Sheikh Hasina said her government has undertaken short and long-term plans to build it as an effective three-dimensional force under the Forces Goal 2030.

- See more at: PM: Two submarines to be added in navy | Dhaka Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Reashot Xigwin said:


> *PM: Two submarines to be added in navy *
> 
> *The construction of two most modern corvettes is underway in China to build a strong navy, says the PM*
> The process for induction of two submarines in Bangladesh Navy has already been finalised, Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina has said.
> 
> The premier made the disclosure while addressing the Winter President Parade of Midshipman-2013/A Batch and Direct Entry Officers (DEO) 2014/B Batch at Bangladesh Naval Academy in Chittagong on Sunday morning, reports BSS.
> 
> "We hope that theses submarines would be added to the force by 2016," she said.
> 
> The PM mentioned that sixteen ships had been inducted in the navy within very short time of the tenure of our government.
> 
> Bangladesh Navy entered into a new era through addition of two helicopters and two maritime patrol aircraft, she added.
> 
> The prime minister also mentioned that the construction of two most modern corvettes is underway in China to build a strong navy.
> 
> "These corvettes would be inducted in navy next year," she said.
> 
> The PM said Bangladesh has earned self-reliance in constructing warships.
> 
> "Most modern warships are being built in Khulna Shipyard and Narayanganj Dockyard and Engineering Works run with the efficient management of navy," she said.
> 
> Spelling out her government's steps for development of Bangladesh Navy, Sheikh Hasina said her government has undertaken short and long-term plans to build it as an effective three-dimensional force under the Forces Goal 2030.
> 
> - See more at: PM: Two submarines to be added in navy | Dhaka Tribune



you freaked me out with your eyes lol


----------



## Zarvan

wanglaokan said:


> View attachment 178203
> 
> 
> View attachment 178208
> 
> 
> @BDforever
> BD navy shall go for 2 of this beast before year 2020.
> 
> I don't understand why Pakistani navy doesn't acquire 052D? It's a beast machine.
> 
> Type 055 DDG start production at 2015
> View attachment 178211
> 
> 
> With 30 052DDG and 10 055 DDG in hand, i think China could deal with any situation on the high sea(including Indian ocean).
> 
> Really super power in the making
> 
> China will help BD developing strong navy, you coud counter any bully in the region.
> 
> It's time that BD shall get rid of the rein off from India, the time for BD is coming.
> 
> F111 the 'independance'
> View attachment 178214


We need destroyers but first we need at least 16 Frigates than focus on Destroyers


----------



## 帅的一匹

Zarvan said:


> We need destroyers but first we need at least 16 Frigates than focus on Destroyers


It depends on PN need and the economy.

I don't understand why PN doesn't go for 054A frigate but F22P?


----------



## Bilal9

wanglaokan said:


> It depends on PN need and the economy.
> 
> I don't understand why PN doesn't go for 054A frigate but F22P?



Guys with all due respect - if we can stay on topic please.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

can anyone translate the highlights of this report?




@*wanglaokan*
*@aliaselin*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aliaselin

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> can anyone translate the highlights of this report?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @*wanglaokan*
> *@aliaselin*


Same as this report:
"CSIC group announced today Chinese exports Bangladesh new frigates independence entering water, it is one of the two that Bangladesh Navy purchased, having the ability to detect, identify and destroy the surface of the water, air, will become the most advanced in the Bangladesh Navy.

the frigate designed with stealth mainstream, equipped with a 76 mm and 30 mm gun, long-range anti-ship missile, short-range air defense missiles and other weapons, with advanced electronic warfare system. The ship is 90 meters long, double diesel engine with distance adjustable tail rotor, can provide enough power for its top speed of more than 25 knots. Independence is the most advanced frigate china recently exported, launching smoothly means that the main construction has been completed, the next will be to complete in the dock.

CSIC 701 frigates chief Engineer Sun Lianfei said after the launching, various fixed and pipeline equipment for main engine will be installed, however the system is goning to be test for 6 months and then for sea trial.

Sun Lianfei said the frigate using double engines for double sculls with high reliability, its power station has the former power station and rear station, can supply electricity with one of the power station sunk. The ship is designed with V type, having angle bending line at the bottom, compared with the traditional round bilge boat, can sail with high speed in bad sea condition."

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BDforever

aliaselin said:


> Same as this report:
> "CSIC group announced today Chinese exports Bangladesh new frigates independence entering water, it is one of the two that Bangladesh Navy purchased, having the ability to detect, identify and destroy the surface of the water, air, will become the most advanced in the Bangladesh Navy.
> 
> the frigate designed with stealth mainstream, equipped with a 76 mm and 30 mm gun, long-range anti-ship missile, short-range air defense missiles and other weapons, with advanced electronic warfare system. The ship is 90 meters long, double diesel engine with distance adjustable tail rotor, can provide enough power for its top speed of more than 25 knots. Independence is the most advanced frigate china recently exported, launching smoothly means that the main construction has been completed, the next will be to complete in the dock.
> 
> CSIC 701 frigates chief Engineer Sun Lianfei said after the launching, various fixed and pipeline equipment for main engine will be installed, however the system is goning to be test for 6 months and then for sea trial.
> 
> Sun Lianfei said the frigate using double engines for double sculls with high reliability, its power station has the former power station and rear station, can supply electricity with one of the power station sunk. The ship is designed with V type, having angle bending line at the bottom, compared with the traditional round bilge boat, can sail with high speed in bad sea condition."


these videos are better for weapons detail









now translate lol


----------



## aliaselin

BDforever said:


> these videos are better for weapons detail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now translate lol


Talk about the 76mm gun, FL-3000N, and 30 mm gun.
The video confirms what I have said, the equipment on the 30 mm gun is photoelectric tracker, while from the video you can see that the zone of the fire is quite wide and it can defend the ships for attacks from most of the directions, low and high altitude, and in all weather.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

aliaselin said:


> Talk about the 76mm gun, FL-3000N, and 30 mm gun.
> The video confirms what I have said, the equipment on the 30 mm gun is photoelectric tracker, while from the video you can see that the zone of the fire is quite wide and it can defend the ships for attacks from most of the directions, low and high altitude, and in all weather.



thanks so much for helping out with the translation.....
but I was more interested in the whitish box on the hull right before the heli-deck.... I thought something about that box was being mentioned.... can you guess what that box is about?


----------



## aliaselin

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> thanks so much for helping out with the translation.....
> but I was more interested in the whitish box on the hull right before the heli-deck.... I thought something about that box was being mentioned.... can you guess what that box is about?


Which box are you talking about? Any picture?


----------



## Bilal9

aliaselin said:


> Which box are you talking about? Any picture?



Of course my Chinese is _very_ elementary (Google translate is my friend nowadays). But one thing that I caught easily was the repeated references to 'Munjala' (Chinese name for 'Bangla' or 'Bangladesh'). 

I think he was talking about the Silkworms in the white boxes - right?

Funny thing is that the bridge design for F111 is so different compared to the 056 class. The armament is what you had predicted before.

By the way I think Kelvin Hughes supplied I/E band radar and/or surveillance equipment for this project. The logo is prominently displayed on the launch platform in one of the video frames.

Naval and Coast Guard Surveillance Systems

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

aliaselin said:


> Which box are you talking about? Any picture?


ha ha... trying to get a pic of that.... but failed to do the screen capture though.... 
anyway, I actually meant a whitish-painted box-like area on the body of the ship right before and below the helipad....



Bilal9 said:


> By the way I think Kelvin Hughes supplied I/E band radar and/or surveillance equipment for this project. The logo is prominently displayed on the launch platform in one of the video frames.
> 
> Naval and Coast Guard Surveillance Systems


well, I think its because the KV radars are commercial radars mostly.... military radars are not supposed to be exported to China.... so, no restrictions of these, I suppose....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> ha ha... trying to get a pic of that.... but failed to do the screen capture though....
> anyway, I actually meant a whitish-painted box-like area on the body of the ship right before and below the helipad....
> 
> 
> well, I think its because the KV radars are commercial radars mostly.... military radars are not supposed to be exported to China.... so, no restrictions of these, I suppose....



If you're saying 'whitish-painted box-like area' then are we saying F111 has VLS modules up front? In this size vessel I have my doubts. VLS usually only starts being put in at DDG level ships. In one previous post there were two images of DDGs (type 052 and 055, the one under development) posted by mistake. Those are much bigger than the F111 corvette we're getting (similar in size but not arrangement as type 056).


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Bilal9 said:


> If you're saying 'whitish-painted box-like area' then are we saying F111 has VLS modules up front? In this size vessel I have my doubts. VLS usually only starts being put in at DDG level ships. In one previous post there were two images of DDGs (type 052 and 055, the one under development) posted by mistake. Those are much bigger than the F111 corvette we're getting (similar in size but not arrangement as type 056).


on the ship side, brother.... not on the deck.....


----------



## aliaselin

F112 has been launched, too

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BDforever

aliaselin said:


> F112 has been launched, too
> View attachment 180412


why the front side longer than original version ?


----------



## Bilal9

BDforever said:


> why the front side longer than original version ?



Hmm looks to me like BN F111 and F112 are moored side by side and then there is F82 (F92) in the back. F111 and F112 look to be the same proportions to me. I don't know whose navy F82 belongs to.

When is weapons fit-out planned to be completed on the BN pair?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Bilal9 said:


> When is weapons fit-out planned to be completed on the BN pair?


don't know, only I know is those will join BN after around 7 months from now lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

BDforever said:


> don't know, only I know is those will join BN after around 7 months from now lol


Tar maney boltu tight kortey are shake-out-trial ditey (stretching out their sea legs) shat mash choley jabey. Still pretty fast. Some smaller (or dhila) navies take a couple of years to do this once the hull is floated on the water.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aliaselin

Bilal9 said:


> I don't know whose navy F82 belongs to.


F92. Exported to Nigeria called NNS Unity



BDforever said:


> why the front side longer than original version ?


Maybe because it dose not use broken line style design and make it look longer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Thanks for all the information @aliaselin.

Someone posted to Wiki that F111 (named BNS Shadhinota) and F112 (yet unnamed) are possibly 056B class with Bow sonar and Yu-7 torpedoes removed compared to original version. Plus 30mm gun can be controlled automatically as well as manually (original 056 class had manual option only).Wiki matrix also showing that two will be built at KSY locally as is the norm so far...

I am curious why Bow sonar was removed. How will this affect the ships wartime preparedness? Or will an improved conformal sonar be substituted for Bow sonar? Bangladesh does have (I think) sonar dipping capability with the A109 choppers.

What about YJ-83 and FL-3000N?

Also looks like it has standard type 364 E/F band Radar. Since this is expected to be used primarily for CIWS (type 630) than I'm guessing this is included in F111 and F112 as well?

Sorry about a lot of questions but I'm sure people here are very curious.


----------



## TopCat

Bilal9 said:


> Thanks for all the information @aliaselin.
> 
> Someone posted to Wiki that F111 (named BNS Shadhinota) and F112 (yet unnamed) are possibly 056B class with Bow sonar and Yu-7 torpedoes removed compared to original version. Plus 30mm gun can be controlled automatically as well as manually (original 056 class had manual option only).Wiki matrix also showing that two will be built at KSY locally as is the norm so far...
> 
> I am curious why Bow sonar was removed. How will this affect the ships wartime preparedness? Or will an improved conformal sonar be substituted for Bow sonar? Bangladesh does have (I think) sonar dipping capability with the A109 choppers.
> 
> What about YJ-83 and FL-3000N?
> 
> Also looks like it has standard type 364 E/F band Radar. Since this is expected to be used primarily for CIWS (type 630) than I'm guessing this is included in F111 and F112 as well?
> 
> Sorry about a lot of questions but I'm sure people here are very curious.



These corvette probably will be employed in coastal defence and he depth of the Bay of Bengal near delta is not favorable for submarine operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

iajdani said:


> These corvette probably will be employed in coastal defence and he depth of the Bay of Bengal near delta is not favorable for submarine operation.



Bucchi - Pani Ghola ar ki . Murky water - great for fishing. Ghola panitey motsho shikar.

The average draft in that coastal area ranges from twenty five to forty feet, definitely not submarine territory. So that begs another question. If there is a territorial or marine drilling dispute outside of the coastal shelf zone (deeper water) - then what gets sent over? Couple of frigates?

This is interesting because the 056 class typically operates in China as well as in Nigeria (for the larger 056N -1800 tonnes displacement) in much deeper waters (although still classified as an OPV) than it will in its BN role in the Bay of Bengal. From what you are saying, our 056's will never patrol any deeper than the continental shelf off of Bangladesh's coast.

Jai hok - taratari KSY-tey 056 programme shuru holey ekta ijjot bachey. Amader pasher ekta onunnoto deshe jodi first-class frigate banaitey parey to amra ki eitukuo parbona?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aliaselin

Bilal9 said:


> I am curious why Bow sonar was removed.


An insider said BD has removed torpedoes due to our torpedoes' price, but not talked about the bow sonar. But I think if there is no torpedoes, then bow sonar is useless.


Bilal9 said:


> What about YJ-83 and FL-3000N?


C-802A and FL-3000N should be there


Bilal9 said:


> Also looks like it has standard type 364 E/F band Radar


I'm not sure the radar is type 364 radar or 360, and need clearer photos for confirming it. As to type 364 radar，it is C band but not as you said S band, and used by CIWS system for target detecting but not tracking, so it is not a must for combing with CIWS system. This is how original version of type 056 and KCR-60 for Indonesia has done.
Anyway，it we checked the picture closer, it is more likely that the radar is type 360 or type 363 radar

type 360 radar:





type 364 radar:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## damiendehorn

iajdani said:


> These corvette probably will be employed in coastal defence and he depth of the Bay of Bengal near delta is not favorable for submarine operation.



Depths are between 10-20 meters only, not very sub friendly seas...http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-z92R2l0-C5A/UtEanDzNyWI/AAAAAAAADKI/gZ4TWqe0SUo/s1600/coastal+water.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

@aliaselin as usual excellent information .

Many many Thanks for the pictures as well. 

Cheers!


----------



## Bilal9

damiendehorn said:


> Depths are between 10-20 meters only, not very sub friendly seas...http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-z92R2l0-C5A/UtEanDzNyWI/AAAAAAAADKI/gZ4TWqe0SUo/s1600/coastal water.jpg



Excellent map bhai


----------



## 592257001

Bilal9 said:


> Thanks for all the information @aliaselin.
> 
> Someone posted to Wiki that F111 (named BNS Shadhinota) and F112 (yet unnamed) are possibly 056B class with Bow sonar and Yu-7 torpedoes removed compared to original version. Plus 30mm gun can be controlled automatically as well as manually (original 056 class had manual option only).Wiki matrix also showing that two will be built at KSY locally as is the norm so far...
> 
> I am curious why Bow sonar was removed. How will this affect the ships wartime preparedness? Or will an improved conformal sonar be substituted for Bow sonar? Bangladesh does have (I think) sonar dipping capability with the A109 choppers.
> 
> What about YJ-83 and FL-3000N?
> 
> Also looks like it has standard type 364 E/F band Radar. Since this is expected to be used primarily for CIWS (type 630) than I'm guessing this is included in F111 and F112 as well?
> 
> Sorry about a lot of questions but I'm sure people here are very curious.



yeah, I've noticed the differences and said the following in the post : BD type 056 launched in Wuchang Shipyard | Page 10
There are a few notable differences between the BN version and the domestic PLAN that I have noticed. Firstly, the absence of hull mounted sonar on the front of the vessel. [IMG] 
Secondly, the absence of the tri-packed Yu-7 torpedo launcher just forward of the Heli-deck (The BN version has two personal corridors where the torpedo launcher should be located, the retractable torpedo bay door is also thus absent). Thirdly, the absence of the wave-suppression plate that is located at the rear of the vessel.This is a design that helps to minimize drag when a vessel is steaming @ higher speeds (>30 knots). [IMG] [IMG] 
Next, the absence of passive/active towed sonar array @ the rear of the vessel. However, the first few PLAN vessels also did not sport such design, only the later batches had it. [IMG] [IMG] 
Lastly, the EO turret mounted on the 30mm CIWS is of a different design than the PLAN version.(I personally favor the looks of the BN one:smitten:). Though I am unable to conclude or even speculate to what purpose the new EO turret serves.



kaku1 said:


> Nope bro, Type 56 is not ASW, neither AAW. Its more like a OPV, with 4 anti-ship missile.



Are you trying to be the funniest guy in the BD section of the forum lol? 

You still haven't completed your last comedy yet BD type 056 launched in Wuchang Shipyard | Page 10

And now this? Calling the Type 056 as an OPV?! Have you heard of the term missile corvett?



kaku1 said:


> Nope bro, Type 56 is not ASW, neither AAW. Its more like a OPV, with 4 anti-ship missile.



I'm sorry to burst your bubble, but Type 056 is a series of modular corvettes/light frigates. Both the standard domestic and the ASW-strengthened version have already been inducted into the PLAN, with more version coming.






The AAW-strengthened version has also been made available for export for some time now. This is the AAW model being presented @ IDEX convention.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bilal9

Excellent and informative post !!

Thanks


----------



## bigbossman

Bangladesh Navy Swads

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## tntcfive

good newsí ½í¸.
we will get 5 ships by the next year.
two off the shelf type-053H3 frigates,two type-056 corvettes and one Hamilton class cutter.í ½í¸


----------



## BDforever

tntcfive said:


> good newsí ½í¸.
> we will get 5 ships by the next year.
> two off the shelf type-053H3 frigates,two type-056 corvettes and one Hamilton class cutter.í ½í¸


more than that.. you forgot to mention 2 subs, couple of LPC built locally etc


----------



## tntcfive

I only mention imported one.
and sub's will come by 2016. oh I forget it is 2015.
then all those 5 ships join in this yearí ½í¸

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bongbang



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 592257001

bongbang said:


>



Damn, haven't seen a video of Type 062 Gun Boat for a long time, good to see it serving well in the Bangladesh Coast Guard!

Any plans to replace/upgrade these boats? After all, these hulls are from the 50s/60s.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bongbang

592257001 said:


> Damn, haven't seen a video of Type 062 Gun Boat for a long time, good to see it serving well in the Bangladesh Coast Guard!
> 
> Any plans to replace/upgrade these boats? After all, these hulls are from the 50s/60s.



Everyday joining new boats. Besides 4 new minerva class corvettes are coming too


----------



## Lord ZeN

bongbang said:


> Everyday joining new boats. Besides 4 new minerva class corvettes are coming too


*For what ?*


----------



## bongbang

Lord Zen said:


> *For what ?*



See above video report

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord ZeN

bongbang said:


> See above video report


hmm..


----------



## 592257001

Lord Zen said:


> hmm..



Since the ability to watch a news report is reserved for the some-what-educated, Fret not, modern medicine is on the verge of break through against various confusion-inducing developmental disorders. Your inability to understand BongBang's answer should dissipate after proper medication.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord ZeN

592257001 said:


> Since the ability to watch a news report is reserved for the some-what-educated, Fret not, modern medicine is on the verge of break through against various confusion-inducing developmental disorders. Your inability to understand BongBang's answer should dissipate after proper medication.



*
So you understand Bengali Mr Smart guy. The report is in Bengali.*


----------



## 592257001

Lord Zen said:


> *
> So you understand Bengali Mr Smart guy. The report is in Bengali.*




First of all, I have no shortage of friends who are of South Asian origin (Indians, Pakistanis, Bangladeshis). As demonstrated by my ability to reply to the post "Bangladesh Navy to get 1 Billion dollar credit from China | Page 2".

Second of all, and most importantly, it tells me you have not even watched the video as per Bongdong requested in your answer, as the Captain of the Bangladesh Coast Guard Vessel P611 spoke in fluent English from 1:13 onward (Purpose of Bangladesh Coast Guard....is to deal with incidents such as piracy, theft, protection of life and material @ sea, etc).

So unless your English proficiency level is so low that you could not pick out English from Bengali, I stand correct that you must be suffering from some kind of confusion-inducing mental disorders. Please have it checked out by a mental health profession before embarrassing yourself on the forum again.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lord ZeN

592257001 said:


> First of all, I have no shortage of friends who are of South Asian origin (Indians, Pakistanis, Bangladeshis). As demonstrated by my ability to reply to the post "Bangladesh Navy to get 1 Billion dollar credit from China | Page 2".
> 
> Second of all, and most importantly, it tells me you have not even watched the video as per Bongdong requested in your answer, as the Captain of the Bangladesh Coast Guard Vessel P611 spoke in fluent English from 1:13 onward (Purpose of Bangladesh Coast Guard....is to deal with incidents such as piracy, theft, protection of life and material @ sea, etc).
> 
> So unless your English proficiency level is so low that you could not pick out English from Bengali, I stand correct that you must be suffering from some kind of confusion-inducing mental disorders. Please have it checked out by a mental health profession before embarrassing yourself on the forum again.



I watched the entire 2 min 17 sec video & it's entirely Bengali. I request you to watch the entire video in full.
Captain of the Bangladeshi Coast Guard Vessel only spoke one line of English.. And i clearly heard that one line which is about their aim in general.. And that one line only lasted for 8 seconds.. The rest was completely in Bengali.
Please don't make personal attacks as it is against the forum rules. And about your posts --- I never read it (why should i even read your earlier posts).
I only wanted to know whether the 4 new minerva class corvettes would be used against India in any way. And he (Bongbong) gave some video related to piracy operation which i never really understood since it's 95% Bengali. So i gave that expression  .... You picked up that very same expression & started posting some random things ...And hey ... Don't quote me if your intention is only making personal attacks.


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Lord Zen said:


> I
> I only wanted to know whether the 4 new minerva class corvettes would be used against India in any way. .



you have concerns for coast guard ships being acquired by you neighbours??.... with that much fear, how do you go to sleep?.....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Lord ZeN

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> you have concerns for coast guard ships being acquired by you neighbours??.... with that much fear, how do you go to sleep?.....


Not necessarily to Indian navy. But BD these days had been increasing it's military (naval) infra along it's small coast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Lord Zen said:


> Not necessarily to Indian navy. But BD these days had been increasing it's military (naval) infra along it's small coast.



our entire economy is dependent on foreign trade.... do you think we'll depend on you for the security of our trade routes?.... its ridiculous to think that we'll follow the route you want to follow....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

I don't think anyone in India should worry about the coast-guard build-up in Bangladesh. We never had a coast guard in any case ten years ago and needed to strengthen this area urgently because the Thai and Myanmarese fishing boats were stealing our fish blind 24/7/365.

Plus the Myanmarese went a step beyond by issuing drilling licenses in an area that was not even theirs to start with - in the hope we wouldn't notice (which we did not at first).

Our Navy does not get into patrolling for smuggling and fishery crimes nor should it be their job to do so.

By the way the surplus 1300 ton Minerva class ASW corvettes from Italy are fine older boats about the size of 056 class with,

Single Otobreda 76 mm guns mounted afore
Single 8 cell Sea Sparrow launcher and,
Single 6 cell 324mm TLS ASW torpedo launcher (A244-S)
Landing Space and storage in the rear meant for Agusta Westland Heli patrol craft
I am guessing most of these weapons except the gun will probably be dismantled because the Coast Guard doesn't need this sort of armament in the Bay of Bengal for fishery patrols. These older boats will make some fine training and fishery patrol platforms . At some point MANPADs may be fitted to these boats if necessary.

Bangladesh Navy does however operate Nos. 1 and 3 above (the Italian A244-S torpedo has a max range of 13 or so KM but is a bit outdated now).

A bit off topic here - China did produce a variant of the Naval Sea Sparrow (LY-60*n*) which was sold to Pakistan, however that seems to not have been adopted by the PLA Navy, the PLAN instead skipped over to adopt the HQ-7a (or FM-90 as export version).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Bilal9 said:


> Plus the Myanmarese went a step beyond by issuing drilling licenses in an area that was not even theirs to start with - in the hope we wouldn't notice (which we did not at first).



What..??


----------



## Bilal9

Aung Zaya said:


> What..??



Dropped my bait and buddy-boy showed up.

OK enlighten us with your version Sir


----------



## Zarvan

So How many total Frigates and Corvettes Bangladesh will have by end of 2015 ? @BDforever @asad71 @idune


----------



## bongbang

Aung Zaya said:


> What..??



He said Myanmar was trying to drill in undisputed sea territory between BD and Myanmar before the decision of International court.


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Zarvan said:


> So How many total Frigates and Corvettes Bangladesh will have by end of 2015 ? @BDforever @asad71 @idune


by the end of 2015....
4 FFGs + potentially 1 FF converted into an FFG + another FF expected within Spring 2015
4 FLG - 1,000t+
2 Large Patrol Craft (LPC-G) - 640t

apart from these,
2 SSK in 2016
2 more LPCs by the end of 2016

much more on the cards (in process)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asad71

Zarvan said:


> So How many total Frigates and Corvettes Bangladesh will have by end of 2015 ? @BDforever @asad71 @idune


2015 deliveries for Navy:


Shadhinota class FSG (2)
Jiangwei II class FFG (2)
Hamilton class FFG (1)
Durjoy class ASW LPC (2)
2015 deliveries for Coast Guard:


Minerva class FSG (4)
_Also quoting fol report:
_
The Bangladesh Navy would spend Tk 14,000 crore for a three-dimensional force to ensure security of its 1,18,813 square kilometre of sea territory.
The Navy chief submitted the plan to Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina recently, and sought funds within eight years, sources in the naval headquarters said.

If the government allocates the funds, the Navy will purchase submarines, war ships and helicopters, and set up naval bases. It would help boost the ‘blue economy’ of the country.
Not only the Navy, but also some ministries, especially the ministries of fisheries and livestock, environment, shipping, energy, defence, agriculture and foreign affairs, have prepared individual plans for exploiting marine resources to develop the country’s "blue economy" over the 1,18,813 sq km of sea territory.
The Navy, in its master plan, advised the government to prepare a maritime policy and form a maritime commission for conducting, monitoring and maintaining the use of marine resources, sea and port infrastructures.
Of the 1,18,813 sq km of its sea territory, Bangladesh got 70,000 sq km from Myanmar and 19,000 sq km from India that comprises the territorial sea and an exclusive economic zone extending out to 200 nautical miles (NM).
According to the Navy's master plan, it will need to build a well decorated naval force to ensure security in the sea and coastal areas and uphold the country’s sovereignty.
The plan envisages purchase of naval war ships, vessels, helicopters and equipment within six to eight years. It will need Tk. 1,000 crore to purchase two old frigates, *Tk. 4,000 crore for two new frigates, *Tk. 800 crore for two large patrol crafts (LPCs), Tk. 1,600 crore for corvettes, Tk. 500 crore for five patrol crafts, Tk. 200 crore for a training ship, Tk. 200 crore for a logistic ship, Tk. 100 crore for a fleet tanker, Tk. 400 crore for four mine counter measure vessels (MCMVs), Tk. 240 crore for a floating dockyard, Tk. 250 crore for two maritime patrol aircraft (MPA), Tk. 160 crore for two helicopters, Tk. 1,000 crore for an oceanographic research vessel and Tk. 400 crore for procuring a rescue and salvage ship.
According to the plan, the Navy sought Tk. 1,500 crore to build a submarine base in six years and Tk. 1,500 crore to build a naval base and other infrastructures for naval aviation. The Navy has proposed formation of a maritime commission like that of the Armed Forces Division (AFD), a division under the Prime Minister’s Office.
The government has signed an agreement with China under a state-to-state deal to purchase two Ming-class submarines by 2016 to make the Navy a part of a three-dimensional force to protect the country’s maritime resources and territorial waters. Altogether 17 naval officers have been trained to operate submarines. The Navy has acquired land on Kutubdia Island in southwest Cox’s Bazar to set up a submarine base. Sources in the Coast Guard and Navy said the government has decided to purchase helicopters, offshore patrol vessels and other equipment for the Coast Guard to carry out surveillance on the maritime boundary and counter unconventional threats, such as human trafficking and smuggling of illegal arms, drugs and narcotics.
Senior officers of the Coast Guard and the Navy have been attending seminars and courses abroad to gather experience and learn more about tactics to protect the maritime boundary.
The Director of Navy Intelligence (DNI), Commodore M Rashed Ali, told The Independent that the authorities should implement the plan of action to strengthen the Navy so that it can ensure maritime security and boost the blue economy.
“Bangladesh is likely to become a middle-income country if the blue economy is boosted and so the government should strengthen the force’s capacity,” he said.
On 18 February, following completion of Exercise Sea Thunder 2014 in the Bay of Bengal, Maj. Gen. Tarique Ahmed Siddique, security adviser to the Prime Minister, had said that the naval force has been strengthened to defend the country’s maritime boundaries. Naval chief Vice-Admiral Farid Habib had said they firmly believed that the Navy would emerge as a force to reckon with within 10 years.
The Navy has already purchased two Dornier 228NG (new generation) patrol aircraft for surveillance at sea and carried out search operations in the deep sea using aircraft to find debris of the missing Malaysian jet that disappeared with 239 people on board on March 8 this year.
Coast Guard Director General, Rear Admiral, M Makbul Hossain, told The Independent that they were capable of facing unconventional threats at sea and protect the country’s maritime resources and territorial waters. “At present, we are protecting the 710-km sea boundary with our personnel of only 2,000. We need manpower, offshore patrol vessels and modern equipment to strengthen the force’s capacity,” he said.
He added the authorities have assured them of recruiting the necessary manpower, procuring helicopters, new equipment and vessels for the force. “*We are preparing proposals for the purchase of two helicopters, two big vessels and other important equipment to strengthen our capacity and to smoothly conduct operations,” he explained*.


----------



## fallen_soldier

asad71 said:


> 2015 deliveries for Navy:
> 
> 
> Shadhinota class FSG (2)
> Jiangwei II class FFG (2)
> Hamilton class FFG (1)
> Durjoy class ASW LPC (2)
> 2015 deliveries for Coast Guard:
> 
> 
> Minerva class FSG (4)
> _Also quoting fol report:
> _
> The Bangladesh Navy would spend Tk 14,000 crore for a three-dimensional force to ensure security of its 1,18,813 square kilometre of sea territory.
> The Navy chief submitted the plan to Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina recently, and sought funds within eight years, sources in the naval headquarters said.
> 
> If the government allocates the funds, the Navy will purchase submarines, war ships and helicopters, and set up naval bases. It would help boost the ‘blue economy’ of the country.
> Not only the Navy, but also some ministries, especially the ministries of fisheries and livestock, environment, shipping, energy, defence, agriculture and foreign affairs, have prepared individual plans for exploiting marine resources to develop the country’s "blue economy" over the 1,18,813 sq km of sea territory.
> The Navy, in its master plan, advised the government to prepare a maritime policy and form a maritime commission for conducting, monitoring and maintaining the use of marine resources, sea and port infrastructures.
> Of the 1,18,813 sq km of its sea territory, Bangladesh got 70,000 sq km from Myanmar and 19,000 sq km from India that comprises the territorial sea and an exclusive economic zone extending out to 200 nautical miles (NM).
> According to the Navy's master plan, it will need to build a well decorated naval force to ensure security in the sea and coastal areas and uphold the country’s sovereignty.
> The plan envisages purchase of naval war ships, vessels, helicopters and equipment within six to eight years. It will need Tk. 1,000 crore to purchase two old frigates, *Tk. 4,000 crore for two new frigates, *Tk. 800 crore for two large patrol crafts (LPCs), Tk. 1,600 crore for corvettes, Tk. 500 crore for five patrol crafts, Tk. 200 crore for a training ship, Tk. 200 crore for a logistic ship, Tk. 100 crore for a fleet tanker, Tk. 400 crore for four mine counter measure vessels (MCMVs), Tk. 240 crore for a floating dockyard, Tk. 250 crore for two maritime patrol aircraft (MPA), Tk. 160 crore for two helicopters, Tk. 1,000 crore for an oceanographic research vessel and Tk. 400 crore for procuring a rescue and salvage ship.
> According to the plan, the Navy sought Tk. 1,500 crore to build a submarine base in six years and Tk. 1,500 crore to build a naval base and other infrastructures for naval aviation. The Navy has proposed formation of a maritime commission like that of the Armed Forces Division (AFD), a division under the Prime Minister’s Office.
> The government has signed an agreement with China under a state-to-state deal to purchase two Ming-class submarines by 2016 to make the Navy a part of a three-dimensional force to protect the country’s maritime resources and territorial waters. Altogether 17 naval officers have been trained to operate submarines. The Navy has acquired land on Kutubdia Island in southwest Cox’s Bazar to set up a submarine base. Sources in the Coast Guard and Navy said the government has decided to purchase helicopters, offshore patrol vessels and other equipment for the Coast Guard to carry out surveillance on the maritime boundary and counter unconventional threats, such as human trafficking and smuggling of illegal arms, drugs and narcotics.
> Senior officers of the Coast Guard and the Navy have been attending seminars and courses abroad to gather experience and learn more about tactics to protect the maritime boundary.
> The Director of Navy Intelligence (DNI), Commodore M Rashed Ali, told The Independent that the authorities should implement the plan of action to strengthen the Navy so that it can ensure maritime security and boost the blue economy.
> “Bangladesh is likely to become a middle-income country if the blue economy is boosted and so the government should strengthen the force’s capacity,” he said.
> On 18 February, following completion of Exercise Sea Thunder 2014 in the Bay of Bengal, Maj. Gen. Tarique Ahmed Siddique, security adviser to the Prime Minister, had said that the naval force has been strengthened to defend the country’s maritime boundaries. Naval chief Vice-Admiral Farid Habib had said they firmly believed that the Navy would emerge as a force to reckon with within 10 years.
> The Navy has already purchased two Dornier 228NG (new generation) patrol aircraft for surveillance at sea and carried out search operations in the deep sea using aircraft to find debris of the missing Malaysian jet that disappeared with 239 people on board on March 8 this year.
> Coast Guard Director General, Rear Admiral, M Makbul Hossain, told The Independent that they were capable of facing unconventional threats at sea and protect the country’s maritime resources and territorial waters. “At present, we are protecting the 710-km sea boundary with our personnel of only 2,000. We need manpower, offshore patrol vessels and modern equipment to strengthen the force’s capacity,” he said.
> He added the authorities have assured them of recruiting the necessary manpower, procuring helicopters, new equipment and vessels for the force. “*We are preparing proposals for the purchase of two helicopters, two big vessels and other important equipment to strengthen our capacity and to smoothly conduct operations,” he explained*.


is there any news about BNS SJ when it will be arming with SSM.


----------



## Zarvan

asad71 said:


> 2015 deliveries for Navy:
> 
> 
> Shadhinota class FSG (2)
> Jiangwei II class FFG (2)
> Hamilton class FFG (1)
> Durjoy class ASW LPC (2)
> 2015 deliveries for Coast Guard:
> 
> 
> Minerva class FSG (4)
> _Also quoting fol report:
> _
> The Bangladesh Navy would spend Tk 14,000 crore for a three-dimensional force to ensure security of its 1,18,813 square kilometre of sea territory.
> The Navy chief submitted the plan to Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina recently, and sought funds within eight years, sources in the naval headquarters said.
> 
> If the government allocates the funds, the Navy will purchase submarines, war ships and helicopters, and set up naval bases. It would help boost the ‘blue economy’ of the country.
> Not only the Navy, but also some ministries, especially the ministries of fisheries and livestock, environment, shipping, energy, defence, agriculture and foreign affairs, have prepared individual plans for exploiting marine resources to develop the country’s "blue economy" over the 1,18,813 sq km of sea territory.
> The Navy, in its master plan, advised the government to prepare a maritime policy and form a maritime commission for conducting, monitoring and maintaining the use of marine resources, sea and port infrastructures.
> Of the 1,18,813 sq km of its sea territory, Bangladesh got 70,000 sq km from Myanmar and 19,000 sq km from India that comprises the territorial sea and an exclusive economic zone extending out to 200 nautical miles (NM).
> According to the Navy's master plan, it will need to build a well decorated naval force to ensure security in the sea and coastal areas and uphold the country’s sovereignty.
> The plan envisages purchase of naval war ships, vessels, helicopters and equipment within six to eight years. It will need Tk. 1,000 crore to purchase two old frigates, *Tk. 4,000 crore for two new frigates, *Tk. 800 crore for two large patrol crafts (LPCs), Tk. 1,600 crore for corvettes, Tk. 500 crore for five patrol crafts, Tk. 200 crore for a training ship, Tk. 200 crore for a logistic ship, Tk. 100 crore for a fleet tanker, Tk. 400 crore for four mine counter measure vessels (MCMVs), Tk. 240 crore for a floating dockyard, Tk. 250 crore for two maritime patrol aircraft (MPA), Tk. 160 crore for two helicopters, Tk. 1,000 crore for an oceanographic research vessel and Tk. 400 crore for procuring a rescue and salvage ship.
> According to the plan, the Navy sought Tk. 1,500 crore to build a submarine base in six years and Tk. 1,500 crore to build a naval base and other infrastructures for naval aviation. The Navy has proposed formation of a maritime commission like that of the Armed Forces Division (AFD), a division under the Prime Minister’s Office.
> The government has signed an agreement with China under a state-to-state deal to purchase two Ming-class submarines by 2016 to make the Navy a part of a three-dimensional force to protect the country’s maritime resources and territorial waters. Altogether 17 naval officers have been trained to operate submarines. The Navy has acquired land on Kutubdia Island in southwest Cox’s Bazar to set up a submarine base. Sources in the Coast Guard and Navy said the government has decided to purchase helicopters, offshore patrol vessels and other equipment for the Coast Guard to carry out surveillance on the maritime boundary and counter unconventional threats, such as human trafficking and smuggling of illegal arms, drugs and narcotics.
> Senior officers of the Coast Guard and the Navy have been attending seminars and courses abroad to gather experience and learn more about tactics to protect the maritime boundary.
> The Director of Navy Intelligence (DNI), Commodore M Rashed Ali, told The Independent that the authorities should implement the plan of action to strengthen the Navy so that it can ensure maritime security and boost the blue economy.
> “Bangladesh is likely to become a middle-income country if the blue economy is boosted and so the government should strengthen the force’s capacity,” he said.
> On 18 February, following completion of Exercise Sea Thunder 2014 in the Bay of Bengal, Maj. Gen. Tarique Ahmed Siddique, security adviser to the Prime Minister, had said that the naval force has been strengthened to defend the country’s maritime boundaries. Naval chief Vice-Admiral Farid Habib had said they firmly believed that the Navy would emerge as a force to reckon with within 10 years.
> The Navy has already purchased two Dornier 228NG (new generation) patrol aircraft for surveillance at sea and carried out search operations in the deep sea using aircraft to find debris of the missing Malaysian jet that disappeared with 239 people on board on March 8 this year.
> Coast Guard Director General, Rear Admiral, M Makbul Hossain, told The Independent that they were capable of facing unconventional threats at sea and protect the country’s maritime resources and territorial waters. “At present, we are protecting the 710-km sea boundary with our personnel of only 2,000. We need manpower, offshore patrol vessels and modern equipment to strengthen the force’s capacity,” he said.
> He added the authorities have assured them of recruiting the necessary manpower, procuring helicopters, new equipment and vessels for the force. “*We are preparing proposals for the purchase of two helicopters, two big vessels and other important equipment to strengthen our capacity and to smoothly conduct operations,” he explained*.


Are you sure about these numbers ? And what u right now have and what you will have by end of 2015 tell me that number


----------



## fallen_soldier

Zarvan said:


> Are you sure about these numbers ? And what u right now have and what you will have by end of 2015 tell me that number


yes, asad bhai absolutely right in his post.

1) BNS Shadinota class are already launch, they will go through sea trail after finishing weapons system installation. both ship will be commission before victory day 2015

2) USCGC Rush will be decommissioned 3 February 2015 from USCGC active service. after refurbishment it will be sail fo bd in mid 2015. http://www.cgretirenw.org/cgretire1_016.htm

3) Durjoy class LPC ASW is underconstruction in KSY. 1st one will induct may be in late 2015 or first part of 2016.

4) little information known to me about Jiangwei II class FFG. other forum & senior member of this forum confirmed about it in many threads.

5) in 2016 - 2 x Cassiopea class (No Minerva class) will be delivered to Coastguard and rest of 2 will be in 2017. plus more defender & Shark patrol boats. Source: Govt to buy four more ships for Coast Guard

6) last but no the least 2 x Ming class submarine will join BN in early 2016 according to our president Mr. Hamid during Exercise sea thunder. he also mention that 1st team from navy is under training by PLAN. source: ২০১৬ সালে নৌবাহিনীতে সাবমেরিন

Sorry correction for above post: there will be no Minerva Class for BDCG instead BD will buy 4 Cassopea Class patrol boat with Helicopter deck. 
Govt to buy four more ships for Coast Guard

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

fallen_soldier said:


> yes, asad bhai absolutely right in his post.
> 
> 1) BNS Shadinota class are already launch, they will go through sea trail after finishing weapons system installation. both ship will be commission before victory day 2015
> 
> 2) USCGC Rush will be decommissioned 3 February 2015 from USCGC active service. after refurbishment it will be sail fo bd in mid 2015. http://www.cgretirenw.org/cgretire1_016.htm
> 
> 3) Durjoy class LPC ASW is underconstruction in KSY. 1st one will induct may be in late 2015 or first part of 2016.
> 
> 4) little information known to me about Jiangwei II class FFG. other forum & senior member of this forum confirmed about it in many threads.
> 
> 5) in 2016 - 2 x Cassiopea class (No Minerva class) will be delivered to Coastguard and rest of 2 will be in 2017. plus more defender & Shark patrol boats. Source: Govt to buy four more ships for Coast Guard
> 
> 6) last but no the least 2 x Ming class submarine will join BN in early 2016 according to our president Mr. Hamid during Exercise sea thunder. he also mention that 1st team from navy is under training by PLAN. source: ২০১৬ সালে নৌবাহিনীতে সাবমেরিন
> 
> Sorry correction for above post: there will be no Minerva Class for BDCG instead BD will buy 4 Cassopea Class patrol boat with Helicopter deck.
> Govt to buy four more ships for Coast Guard



asad bhai is not absolutely right though....
as you said, Jiangwei isn't confirmed by any official sources.... only rumours...
I don't think any of the the LPCs would be completed within one year.... the deal was signed in mid 2014, so I don't think we can expect any of these within 2015....



Zarvan said:


> Are you sure about these numbers ? And what u right now have and what you will have by end of 2015 tell me that number


take a look at my post in the earlier page.... those are more-or-less firm numbers, only based on official sources.... though there would be more things coming by 2016-17....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arthur

fallen_soldier said:


> about Jiangwei II class FFG.


what about home built frigates?? We all heard that BD navy was going for building it by themselves.They even plan to acquire land for KSY on that purpose!!!


----------



## BDforever

Khan saheb said:


> what about home built frigates?? We all heard that BD navy was going for building it by themselves.They even plan to acquire land for KSY on that purpose!!!


it is goal 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arthur

BDforever said:


> it is goal 2020


Talking of a goal they should build a submarine building yard at Rabnabad or kutubdiya. Look at Iran!their home built midget and 500 ton subs are a growing headache even for USN!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Khan saheb said:


> Talking of a goal they should build a submarine building yard at Rabnabad or kutubdiya. Look at Iran!their home built midget and 500 ton subs are a growing headache even for USN!!


well, more important than building a yard is tech transfer.... and that always bring geopolitics into the scene....


----------



## Arthur

BDforever said:


> it is goal 2020


It's only 5 years from now!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shotgunner51



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## masud

Bangladesh is being refurbished These two Ming class submarines belongs to South Sea Fleet
The hull number of these two submarine may be from 305 to 308.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 帅的一匹

masud said:


> Bangladesh is being refurbished These two Ming class submarines belongs to South Sea Fleet
> The hull number of these two submarine may be from 305 to 308.


will BD navy go for 039b sub in the future?


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

wanglaokan said:


> will BD navy go for 039b sub in the future?


well we would be more than happy to have submarines better than Type 035G..... but a submarine is a strategic platform, which puts it among the items discussed on a special table named "geopolitics"..... difficult to say where our govt's stance would be tomorrow regarding subs.....


----------



## monitor

BNS Durjoy firing C-705 missile during 2015 exercise



fallen_soldier said:


> Sorry correction for above post: there will be no Minerva Class for BDCG instead BD will buy 4 Cassopea Class patrol boat with Helicopter deck.



Minerava class could serve both Navy and coastguard though Cassopea class is relatively new with decent endurance .


----------



## Bilal9

Shipmates ceremonially leaving the USCGC RUSH after conclusion of decommissioning. She looks to be in pretty good shape.


----------



## Bilal9

Khan saheb said:


> It's only 5 years from now!!



If the govt. had some political backbone - they'd go ahead and start the frigate program right now, not in five more years. By my estimation and experience, there are at least five large govt. yards (two owned by the Navy itself including KSY) and seven or eight private yards easily capable of building F22/23P or Jiangwei II or 054 class designs (up to 2000 tonnes displacement). Weapons fitment experience needs to be part of ToT which we sorely need. For Karachi Shipyard - the F22P program was a large forward step. In Bangladesh that step needs to be taken now - instead of tippy-toeing around neighbor's feelings and appeasing neighbors with buying 45 year old training ships.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Bilal9 said:


> If the govt. had some political backbone - they'd go ahead and start the frigate program right now, not in five more years. By my estimation and experience, there are at least five large govt. yards (two owned by the Navy itself including KSY) and seven or eight private yards easily capable of building F22/23P or Jiangwei II or 054 class designs (up to 2000 tonnes displacement). Weapons fitment experience needs to be part of ToT which we sorely need. For Karachi Shipyard - the F22P program was a large forward step. In Bangladesh that step needs to be taken now - instead of tippy-toeing around neighbor's feelings and appeasing neighbors with buying 45 year old training ships.


17 shipyards are currently capable of building classified ships... the largest ships had been 100m long... KSY is plagued by the draft of the Rupsha and the height of the Rupsha Bridge.... so, it needs its extended yard to go into operation first.... DEWN and Ctg Dockyard are the two other shipyards owned by govt agencies.... Ctg Dockyard got its first ever shipbuilding order in 2014....

the newer shipyards currently under construction have much bigger capacity.... some are with capacity to build ships of up to 50,000DWT capacity (not 50,000ton light)....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

Bilal9 said:


> If the govt. had some political backbone - they'd go ahead and start the frigate program right now, not in five more years. By my estimation and experience, there are at least five large govt. yards (two owned by the Navy itself including KSY) and seven or eight private yards easily capable of building F22/23P or Jiangwei II or 054 class designs (up to 2000 tonnes displacement). Weapons fitment experience needs to be part of ToT which we sorely need. For Karachi Shipyard - the F22P program was a large forward step. In Bangladesh that step needs to be taken now - instead of tippy-toeing around neighbor's feelings and appeasing neighbors with buying 45 year old training ships.



Pak just talked about building those frigates since 1990's,they started it in 2006.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud

SWADS:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud

OUR DEAR LIDER HASINA.............

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jayhawk

sick pictures bruv...keep em coming

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

This Coast Guard OPV class you posted was made at Ananda Shipyard and slipways some ten years ago (CGS Porte Grande and CGS Shetgang). I like the sleek design. 

At least six to eight yards in Bangladesh are capable of making warships up to ten thousand tonnes displacement. Sorry for the OT segway.











Currently Western Marine is building another large OPV (350 tonnes) for Kenya. Two CPPs and a waterjet. At 35 knots this thing is fast






*Dimensions*
Length OA: 54.7
Length BP: 50.90m
Depth: 4.50m
Displacement: 350 tons
Draft molded: 2.20m
Lightweight: 500tons
Service speed:35knots
Range: 1500 nautical miles
Daily fuel consumption: 3.6 tons/day (incl. electrical load)
Crew: 12
Passenger: 60

*Main Engine*
Maker: MTU/Niigata/MAN B&W
Number: 2 for Controllable Pitch propeller & 1 for Waterjet propulsion
Output: 2X4000kW for CPP & 2720kW for Waterjet

*Auxiliary Engine *
Maker: Northern Lights
Output: 125 kW

*Alternator *
Maker: Leroy Somer
Number: 02

*Propeller*
Material: G-CuAI10Fe5Ni5-C (CU 3)
Type: Controllable Pitch Propeller
Number: 02

*Gearbox *
Maker: Finnoy Gear & Propeller A/S, Norway

*Propulsion *
Maker: Finnoy Gear & Propeller A/S, Norway

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Bilal9 said:


> This Coast Guard OPV class you posted was made at Ananda Shipyard and slipways some ten years ago (CGS Porte Grande and CGS Shetgang). I like the sleek design.
> 
> At least six to eight yards in Bangladesh are capable of making warships up to ten thousand tonnes displacement. Sorry for the OT segway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently Western Marine is building another large OPV (350 tonnes) for Kenya. Two CPPs and a waterjet. At 35 knots this thing is fast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dimensions*
> Length OA: 54.7
> Length BP: 50.90m
> Depth: 4.50m
> Displacement: 350 tons
> Draft molded: 2.20m
> Lightweight: 500tons
> Service speed:35knots
> Range: 1500 nautical miles
> Daily fuel consumption: 3.6 tons/day (incl. electrical load)
> Crew: 12
> Passenger: 60
> 
> *Main Engine*
> Maker: MTU/Niigata/MAN B&W
> Number: 2 for Controllable Pitch propeller & 1 for Waterjet propulsion
> Output: 2X4000kW for CPP & 2720kW for Waterjet
> 
> *Auxiliary Engine *
> Maker: Northern Lights
> Output: 125 kW
> 
> *Alternator *
> Maker: Leroy Somer
> Number: 02
> 
> *Propeller*
> Material: G-CuAI10Fe5Ni5-C (CU 3)
> Type: Controllable Pitch Propeller
> Number: 02
> 
> *Gearbox *
> Maker: Finnoy Gear & Propeller A/S, Norway
> 
> *Propulsion *
> Maker: Finnoy Gear & Propeller A/S, Norway



at least 17 shipyards are making internationally classified ships.... and the ships are mostly up to 80-100m long.... some yards are now under construction that would be able to build ship of up to 50,000DWT... and remember than DWT is not equal to full load displacement... when ships are made above ground, they are empty... so, an aparenetly big ship doesn't actually weigh that much while on the slipways....


----------



## monitor



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

monitor said:


>



That looks vaguely like a KILO class to me. Kind of 'aspirational' if you ask me...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

Govt to purchase 10 vessels​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arthur



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Khan saheb said:


> Govt to purchase 10 vessels​



I think this essentially confirms to a high degree of confidence that these four ships from Italian Navy (Marina Militare) will be Minerva Class (don't know with or without Aspide - but the fact that the news article talks about 'OPV' means probably without.) Of course I'd be happier if these four ships would have been the ready-to-be-surplused Maestrale class frigates - but something is better than nothing (Shamsuddiner betar ghorer nati).

Interesting that Pakistan uses the latest variant of the Aspide (Sea Sparrow copy - Aspide 2000). China ordered the Aspide back in the 80's to develop the HQ-6 which has now been passed over for the improved HQ-7a or FM-90.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Bilal9 said:


> I think this essentially confirms to a high degree of confidence that these four ships from Italian Navy (Marina Militare) will be Minerva Class (don't know with or without Aspide - but the fact that the news article talks about 'OPV' means probably without.) Of course I'd be happier if these four ships would have been the ready-to-be-surplused Maestrale class frigates - but something is better than nothing (Shamsuddiner betar ghorer nati).
> 
> Interesting that Pakistan uses the latest variant of the Aspide (Sea Sparrow copy - Aspide 2000). China ordered the Aspide back in the 80's to develop the HQ-6 which has now been passed over for the improved HQ-7a or FM-90.


actually its not going to be the Minerva-class.... its the Cassiopea-class....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> actually its not going to be the Minerva-class.... its the Cassiopea-class....



Thanks for the information and my bad (my sources were supposedly reliable - BN, but guess not). The Cassiopea class is a bit smaller than the Minerva class (Also built by Fincantieri) and is a true OPV, yet still has a rear helodeck. Still very compact - sort of like a Fiat 500 'Cinquecento' . Anyway we shall see by this year - two are supposedly due by 2015  





(Image copyright shipspotting.com)


----------



## TopCat

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> actually its not going to be the Minerva-class.... its the Cassiopea-class....



No its Minerva. Latest purchase committee meeting approved that as Minerva class.

News Details


> "The vessels will be procured from the Italian Navy under government-to-government level agreement," Mustafizur Rahman, Joint Secretary of Cabinet Division, told reporters after the meeting.
> 
> He added, "*The four Minerva class corvette offshore patrol vessels will require cost of 10.50 crore Euro."*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

iajdani said:


> Not its Minerva. Latest purchase committee meeting approved that as Minerva class.
> 
> News Details


thanks for the news.... first news was of Minerva, then it came out 'confirmed' as Cassiopea.... but as its quoted by official sources, it has to be taken as final..... 



Bilal9 said:


> Thanks for the information and my bad (my sources were supposedly reliable - BN, but guess not). The Cassiopea class is a bit smaller than the Minerva class (Also built by Fincantieri) and is a true OPV, yet still has a rear helodeck. Still very compact - sort of like a Fiat 500 'Cinquecento' . Anyway we shall see by this year - two are supposedly due by 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Image copyright shipspotting.com)


my mistake.... its changed yet again.... now its back to Minerva-class..... so, you're right....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## masud

Bilal9 said:


> I think this essentially confirms to a high degree of confidence that these four ships from Italian Navy (Marina Militare) will be Minerva Class (don't know with or without Aspide - but the fact that the news article talks about 'OPV' means probably without.) Of course I'd be happier if these four ships would have been the ready-to-be-surplused Maestrale class frigates - but something is better than nothing (Shamsuddiner betar ghorer nati).
> 
> Interesting that Pakistan uses the latest variant of the Aspide (Sea Sparrow copy - Aspide 2000). China ordered the Aspide back in the 80's to develop the HQ-6 which has now been passed over for the improved HQ-7a or FM-90.


since we inducting 4 type 56 corvate why BN is interested to bought that old platfrom (Minerva Class) ? it,s cost too much to me (10.50 crore Euro)*.* we can easyly build more of this type 56 corvate in bangladesh navy shipyeards. plz provide some more details.......

i want more of this ship..........


----------



## Bilal9

masud said:


> since we inducting 4 type 56 corvate why BN is interested to bought that old platfrom (Minerva Class) ? it,s cost too much to me (10.50 crore Euro)*.* we can easyly build more of this type 56 corvate in bangladesh navy shipyeards. plz provide some more details.......
> 
> i want more of this ship..........


Minerva class is for coast guard. 056 class Is for navy. 056 class will also be built locally.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aliaselin

Type 056 for BD navy is designed as C13B

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bilal9

Sad to see no bow-mounted sonar on this type either. Our foreign policy is built on appeasement and cow-towing to big-brother pressures.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Even if bow sonar is absent - they could still use towed array sonars (TAS). I wonder if TAS is more accurate for locating submarines at longer range in varying sea conditions....where is Mr. @Penguin when we need his expert opinion


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Bilal9 said:


> Even if bow sonar is absent - they could still use towed array sonars (TAS). I wonder if TAS is more accurate for locating submarines at longer range in varying sea conditions....where is Mr. @Penguin when we need his expert opinion


you can install a sonar under the hull even if its not on the bow... that way, you can actually install a bigger sonar than you could have if it was installed on the bow.... remember than sonar sizes are dictated by the size of the ship.... a bow sonar on a ship like this would've been very small....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Bit of old news ,,,,

*BNS Somudro Joy leaves for Maldives*

Bangladesh Navy Ship Somudro Joy left Chittagong Naval Jetty Sunday for Maldives on an emergency basis, taking five mobile desalination plants for water purification and 100 tonnes bottled water. The country declared Thursday a 'disaster situation' after a fire at a desalination plant that led to a drinking water crisis in Male. The ship will reach Maldives December 11.

Here it is docked at Port of Male.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Some new prototype construction images from Khulna Shipyard (looks like Naval Seal transport).









Admiral Rabinder "Robin" Kumar (R.K.) Dhowan PVSM AVSM YSM ADC, the current Chief of Naval Staff of the Indian Navy visited KHULNA SHIPYARD LTD recently. KSY is owned and operated by the Bangladesh Navy.


----------



## Bilal9

Couple of naval products from the medium sized yard at Narayanganj (DEW operated by BN). Mostly for coast guard harbor patrol but some for Navy.

Local-made quality, instrumentation and fitting out (GPS, Radar etc.) has definitively improved...even for smaller craft....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Arthur

Bilal9 said:


> Couple of naval products from the medium sized yard at Narayanganj (DEW operated by BN). Mostly for coast guard harbor patrol but some for Navy.
> 
> Local-made quality, instrumentation and fitting out (GPS, Radar etc.) has definitively improved...even for smaller craft....


Those HPB's looks awesome!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Khan saheb said:


> Those HPB's looks awesome!!



Yes they do - all aluminum hull and superstructure. Nice modern prototype.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

US Coast Guard engineering officer assigned to the U.S. Coast Guard Cutter Jarvis, explains to the Bangladesh Navy the functions which control the speed of the cutter while underway in the Pacific Ocean aboard the Jarvis April 13, 2013. Bangladesh Navy renamed the Jarvis was renamed Somudro Joy. 
U.S. Coast Guard photo by Petty Officer 3rd Class Loumania Stewart

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

nice boats indeed.... these are probably the 3rd and 4th aluminium boats built for the CG.... the first one was CGS Atrai, built in 2007 by KSY... the second one was built by DEWN in 2013...


----------



## masud

1 SEAL operative from Bangladesh Navy SWADS named Abdur Razzak has reported been killed from a terrible accident happened at Military Hardware Exhibition-2015 by a Rapid Respond Boat accident.
Inna Lillahi wa inna ilaihi raji'un. May Allah grant him with Jannat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud

Italian Navy Minerva class vessels for Bangladesh Coast Guard to gear up its activities in the coastal areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal9

*Bangladesh to procure ten ocean-going ships *

Tribune Report

Cabinet committee on public purchase has approved proposals of the home and shipping ministries to procure 10 ships from China and Italy.

The cabinet committee meeting, chaired by Finance Minister AMA Muhith yesterday, gave the approvals to meet the demand of the Shipping Corporation and Coast Guard.

Of the ships, the procurement of six will be financed by Exim Bank of China, and these ships will be imported from China, while the Home Ministry will buy four ships from Italy with the government fund for Bangladesh Coast Guard, said Cabinet Division Secretary Mostafizur Rahman.

“The cost of the six ships from China will be Tk1,811 crore and the four ships from Italy will cost Tk963 crore,” he told reporters after the meeting.

- See more at: Bangladesh to procure ten ocean-going ships | Dhaka Tribune

_The fours ships for the Coast Guard being referred to in here are the Minerva Class. The six Chinese-made ships will be for the Bangladesh Shipping Corporation and my best guess is that they will be container feeder vessels plying the Chittagong-Singapore Route which already has huge existing demand._


----------



## Shams313

Brother,any latest news about purchasing chinese subs?


----------



## Bilal9

The two Ming classes are in refitment and modernization phase. Delivery by end-of-2015 Inshallah. The Navy is of course hush-hush about it but I hope that we can get submerged torpedo-tube launched version of the C-802 with these boats.


----------



## masud

new built navy lcu ........





LCT............

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Just posted an article from one of the better Indian Navy blogs about Pakistan's S-26 and S-30 planned sub purchases here. Makes for fascinating reading. These subs are capable of carrying both sea launched Babur (HATF 7) cruise missiles (4) as well as VLS's capable of launching two large SLBM's (JL-1). If Babur is capable of carrying tactical Nuclear warheads (the JL-1's certainly are capable) and could be fired from these submarines - then that would give Pakistan “second-strike” capability if a catastrophic nuclear exchange destroyed all its land-based weapons.

Plus variants of the JL-1 also possess hypersonic anti-ship capability to destroy aircraft carriers in a single hit.

I know this is sort of off topic for this section, but we should remain informed on these anyhow.


----------



## bigbossman

Bangladesh Navy Submarine




Bangladesh Navy




Bangladesh Navy


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

@*aliaselin @**592257001 *
any confirmation about Type 053H3 frigates for Bangladesh that we're hearing about from many unconfirmed sources?*https://defence.pk/members/592257001.20273/*


----------



## neolithic

*Visitors from cadet college aboard a BN vessel :*







Related link(s).


----------



## Indus Falcon

*DEW completes keel-laying for four Bangladesh Coast Guard patrol vessels*
*Mrityunjoy Mazumdar, Alameda, California* - IHS Jane's Navy International
30 April 2015
Dockyard and Engineering Works (DEW) Narayanganj, the Bangladesh Navy-owned shipyard, announced recently that the keel-laying ceremony for two inshore patrol vessels (IPVs) and two fast patrol boats (FPBs) for the Bangladesh Coast Guard (BCG) took place on 21 April. The vessels are expected to be delivered in 24 months.

Both vessel classes appear to look identical, with minor differences. However, DEW stated in a release that the IPVs are 52 m long, 7 m in beam, displace 297 tonnes, and have a top speed of 23 kt; the smaller FPV is 43.4 m long, has a 6.4 m beam, displaces 235 tonnes, and has a top speed of 25 kt.

DEW completes keel-laying for four Bangladesh Coast Guard patrol vessels - IHS Jane's 360


----------



## aliaselin

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> any confirmation about Type 053H3 frigates for Bangladesh that we're hearing about from many unconfirmed sources?


I don't think it will become true. Type 053H3 are still young and we need them badly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

aliaselin said:


> I don't think it will become true. Type 053H3 are still young and we need them badly.


fair enough.... rumours are ripe here about such purchases, thats why the query...
thanks for the reply...


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arthur

Asian Defence News: China upgraded aging North Sea Fleet Ming-class submarine force in November 2014

"Ming" class submarines for China's self-developed the first generation of conventionally-powered submarine torpedo attack. It was my main naval submarine force. Although conventional Ming-class submarines have been improvements, but still has lagged behind its combat power. According to the article Here, the North Sea Fleet submarine force and new equipment has been fitted out in November last year, may be the new 039B-class submarines.


----------



## bongbang

Welcome Bangladesh new ship Somudra Avijan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bongbang

BNS Dhaleshwari off to Singapore | daily-sun.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghost250

Russia is negotiating with Bangladesh for the supply of frigates "Cheetah 3.9"

Russia is looking for new arms markets: "exporters on a plateau"
"The shipyard builds Selenodolsk two frigates of the project 3.9 for the Vietnamese naval forces. At the moment the order has been fulfilled, it will be installed weapons "Fatychow said on Tuesday at the forum" maritime industry ", held in Moscow from 19 to 21 May, told RIA Novosti.

In addition, Russia is negotiating with Bangladesh for the supply of frigates "Cheetah 3.9" to this republic.

"It is by working co-operation with the Republic of Bangladesh. "Rosoboronexport" (the government of Russia for military equipment exporter - Red.) Negotiates about possible deliveries of ships 3.9 (Project 11661). For now, it comes to the delivery of two ships ", remarked Fatychow.

Frigates 3.9 of Cheetah class are an export version of the guard vessels of the project 11661, which will be built in the shipyard Zelenodolsk in the Russian republic of Tatarstan.

The project 11661, also known as Cheetah class, is a class of frigates russischen- and Vietnamese Navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

shourov323 said:


> Russia is negotiating with Bangladesh for the supply of frigates "Cheetah 3.9"
> 
> Russia is looking for new arms markets: "exporters on a plateau"
> "The shipyard builds Selenodolsk two frigates of the project 3.9 for the Vietnamese naval forces. At the moment the order has been fulfilled, it will be installed weapons "Fatychow said on Tuesday at the forum" maritime industry ", held in Moscow from 19 to 21 May, told RIA Novosti.
> 
> In addition, Russia is negotiating with Bangladesh for the supply of frigates "Cheetah 3.9" to this republic.
> 
> "It is by working co-operation with the Republic of Bangladesh. "Rosoboronexport" (the government of Russia for military equipment exporter - Red.) Negotiates about possible deliveries of ships 3.9 (Project 11661). For now, it comes to the delivery of two ships ", remarked Fatychow.
> 
> Frigates 3.9 of Cheetah class are an export version of the guard vessels of the project 11661, which will be built in the shipyard Zelenodolsk in the Russian republic of Tatarstan.
> 
> The project 11661, also known as Cheetah class, is a class of frigates russischen- and Vietnamese Navy.



This is also known as the Gepard Class - but could be largely speculative. Gepard class is now outdated.

In my opinion the Steregushchiy class corvette (2000T) is a far better choice for Bangladesh if we buy Russian.






Steregushchiy class is more modern and kind of an analog to the Chinese 056 class - but way heavily armed, almost to the level of a frigate. I'd replace the Kashtan CIWS system though. Way too complicated for Bangladesh situation.

This corvette has a 'composite' (fiberglass?) superstructure - reducing radar signature.

Indonesia negotiated in 2011 to buy two but in the end bought turkish Milgem Class.

However they have sold two to Algeria.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud

When it comes to navy, china is the priority................





i wish, BD NAVY bought 4 milgem class friget.......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Bilal9 said:


> This is also known as the Gepard Class - but could be largely speculative. Gepard class is now outdated.
> 
> In my opinion the Steregushchiy class corvette (2000T) is a far better choice for Bangladesh if we buy Russian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steregushchiy class is more modern and kind of an analog to the Chinese 056 class - but way heavily armed, almost to the level of a frigate. I'd replace the Kashtan CIWS system though. Way too complicated for Bangladesh situation.
> 
> This corvette has a 'composite' (fiberglass?) superstructure - reducing radar signature.
> 
> Indonesia negotiated in 2011 to buy two but in the end bought turkish Milgem Class.
> 
> However they have sold two to Algeria.



no Milgem deal, as Indonesia finally chose to order two enlarged SIGMA class light frigate. And right now is in building process at Indonesian Shipyard facility, mid 2016 we can see the finished construction.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

madokafc said:


> no Milgem deal, as Indonesia finally chose to order two enlarged SIGMA class light frigate. And right now is in building process at Indonesian Shipyard facility, mid 2016 we can see the finished construction.



Is this the DAMEN design that looks similar to the 056 class? Please post renders.


----------



## Nike

Bilal9 said:


> Is this the DAMEN design that looks similar to the 056 class? Please post renders.



the overall layout of 10514 frigate will be not much different with the 10513 SIGMA light frigate class of Marocco Navy







except our frigate will be armed with CIWS too and more spacious deck and cabin crew

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Gepard-class was already rejected once during the purchase of BNS BB....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

madokafc said:


> the overall layout of 10514 frigate will be not much different with the 10513 SIGMA light frigate class of Marocco Navy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> except our frigate will be armed with CIWS too and more spacious deck and cabin crew



Yup that's one heck of a sleek looking boat. 

What I understand the number denotes the length and width in meters. So Indonesian Sigma 10514 frigate will be 105 meters long and 14 meters wide (a meter wider and the same length as the Moroccan class.



Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> Gepard-class was already rejected once during the purchase of BNS BB....



I don't know who on earth would buy Gepard. That class is so old it doesn't even have a heli-deck in the back, much less a storage hanger.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

*DEW completes keel-laying for eight Bangladesh Navy high-speed patrol boats*
*Mrityunjoy Mazumdar, Alameda, California* - IHS Jane's Navy International
02 June 2015





_An artist's illustration of the BN's X12 high-speed patrol boat to be built by DEW Narayanganj. Source: DEW_



*Key Points*

The Bangladesh Navy-owned shipyard DEW has laid keels for eight new X12 high-speed patrol boats
The boats are being built to the PT Lundin (North Sea Boats) X12 design
Dockyard and Engineering Works (DEW) Narayanganj, the Bangladesh Navy (BN)-owned shipyard, announced recently that it held a keel-laying ceremony for eight high-speed patrol boats for the BN.

The boats are being built to the X12 design under a technology transfer arrangement with Indonesia's PT Lundin (North Sea Boats), which secured a contract to supply 18 boats to the BN and the Bangladesh Coast Guard in 2014. The contract is valued at IDR75 billion (USD6 million), according to Indonesian media reports. _IHS Jane's_ reported in November 2014 that this contract also has an option clause for 10 more boats.

The fully composite X12 design is based on PT Lundin's X15 patrol boat concept, itself derived from the Swedish Combat Boat 90 (CB90) concept. The use of advanced composites in constructing the high-speed patrol boats to Bureau Veritas classification rules will be a first for DEW.

PT Lundin's X12 design (what is perhaps a new monohull design) is being built in two variants for Bangladesh - a 'combat boat' version for the navy and a full cabin variant for the coastguard. PT Lundin confirmed to _IHS Jane's_ that two X12 craft for the Bangladesh Coast Guard were completed earlier this year at its facility in Banyuwangi, Indonesia.

A graphic of the patrol boats, released by DEW, shows a full cabin superstructure instead of the truncated superstructure arrangement on the X15. At the same time, ceremonial banners and data boards from the keel-laying ceremony on 24 May clearly show the 'combat boat' variant of the X12.

The X12 boats are 11.7 m long and 3.5 m in beam, draw 0.835 m of water, displace 10.2 tonnes fully loaded, and have a top speed of 35 kt. They have a waterjet propulsion system powered by two Volvo Penta engines producing 320 kW at 3,500 rpm, which drive the waterjets through ZF gearboxes. Electrical power is provided by two 6 kW Cummins diesel generators. The boats are equipped with two 765-litre fuel tanks.

The boats are likely to be fitted with two or more machine guns - one mounted amidships atop the cabin and the other(s) mounted aft on the deck. The DEW graphic also shows a small mast-mounted radar.

While the DEW release did not provide details on delivery schedules, Indonesian media reports (citing PT Lundin sources) suggest that the boats will likely be completed in about 12 months or so, using a parallel construction approach.

DEW completes keel-laying for eight Bangladesh Navy high-speed patrol boats - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Indus Falcon said:


> *DEW completes keel-laying for eight Bangladesh Navy high-speed patrol boats*
> *Mrityunjoy Mazumdar, Alameda, California* - IHS Jane's Navy International
> 02 June 2015
> 
> View attachment 227399
> 
> _An artist's illustration of the BN's X12 high-speed patrol boat to be built by DEW Narayanganj. Source: DEW_
> 
> 
> 
> *Key Points*
> 
> The Bangladesh Navy-owned shipyard DEW has laid keels for eight new X12 high-speed patrol boats
> The boats are being built to the PT Lundin (North Sea Boats) X12 design
> Dockyard and Engineering Works (DEW) Narayanganj, the Bangladesh Navy (BN)-owned shipyard, announced recently that it held a keel-laying ceremony for eight high-speed patrol boats for the BN.
> 
> The boats are being built to the X12 design under a technology transfer arrangement with Indonesia's PT Lundin (North Sea Boats), which secured a contract to supply 18 boats to the BN and the Bangladesh Coast Guard in 2014. The contract is valued at IDR75 billion (USD6 million), according to Indonesian media reports. _IHS Jane's_ reported in November 2014 that this contract also has an option clause for 10 more boats.
> 
> The fully composite X12 design is based on PT Lundin's X15 patrol boat concept, itself derived from the Swedish Combat Boat 90 (CB90) concept. The use of advanced composites in constructing the high-speed patrol boats to Bureau Veritas classification rules will be a first for DEW.
> 
> PT Lundin's X12 design (what is perhaps a new monohull design) is being built in two variants for Bangladesh - a 'combat boat' version for the navy and a full cabin variant for the coastguard. PT Lundin confirmed to _IHS Jane's_ that two X12 craft for the Bangladesh Coast Guard were completed earlier this year at its facility in Banyuwangi, Indonesia.
> 
> A graphic of the patrol boats, released by DEW, shows a full cabin superstructure instead of the truncated superstructure arrangement on the X15. At the same time, ceremonial banners and data boards from the keel-laying ceremony on 24 May clearly show the 'combat boat' variant of the X12.
> 
> The X12 boats are 11.7 m long and 3.5 m in beam, draw 0.835 m of water, displace 10.2 tonnes fully loaded, and have a top speed of 35 kt. They have a waterjet propulsion system powered by two Volvo Penta engines producing 320 kW at 3,500 rpm, which drive the waterjets through ZF gearboxes. Electrical power is provided by two 6 kW Cummins diesel generators. The boats are equipped with two 765-litre fuel tanks.
> 
> The boats are likely to be fitted with two or more machine guns - one mounted amidships atop the cabin and the other(s) mounted aft on the deck. The DEW graphic also shows a small mast-mounted radar.
> 
> While the DEW release did not provide details on delivery schedules, Indonesian media reports (citing PT Lundin sources) suggest that the boats will likely be completed in about 12 months or so, using a parallel construction approach.
> 
> DEW completes keel-laying for eight Bangladesh Navy high-speed patrol boats - IHS Jane's 360



I believe most high speed patrol boats up to 500 tonnes displacement in Bangladesh Navy/Coast Guard should use waterjets like this mini ten tonne class. However larger waterjets (Rolls Royce Ka-Me-Wa is a famous vendor, image below) are expensive technology and not used in all smaller coast guard or Navy marine craft yet. Within a decade's time - waterjet will become more common as they afford effectively double the speed.

Along with roll-stabilizing trim tabs for high speed control, they will afford revolutionary stability in locally made marine craft at speeds in excess of 35 knots. Videos below show what a trim tab does and how a waterjet works.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

Bilal9 said:


> I believe most high speed patrol boats up to 500 tonnes displacement in Bangladesh Navy/Coast Guard should use waterjets like this mini ten tonne class. However larger waterjets (Rolls Royce Ka-Me-Wa is a famous vendor, image below) are expensive technology and not used in all smaller coast guard or Navy marine craft yet. Within a decade's time - waterjet will become more common as they afford effectively double the speed.
> 
> Along with roll-stabilizing trim tabs for high speed control, they will afford revolutionary stability in locally made marine craft at speeds in excess of 35 knots. Videos below show what a trim tab does and how a waterjet works.



Baynunah Class corvettes, which are 900+tons already use them. It's a very useful technology!

Baynunah Class Corvettes - Naval Technology

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

I just posted some images of locally-made Coast Guard / BGB high speed boats in the Made in Bangladesh thread.
Not really stunning in design - but cost-effective for local use.
Have a look if you're interested. Also here are some more images and Videos from BFI boats.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

MFG 23C - B F International Limited | Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## bongbang

*140 navy members leave for Lebanon 
Tribune Online Report*
A 140-member Bangladesh Navy team has been left for United Nations Interim Force in Lebanon (UNIFIL) to join the peacekeeping mission BANCON-6.

An ISPR release said that an aircraft carrying the navy men left Chittagong Shah Amanat International Airport for Lebanon Sunday morning and a group of another 140 navy personnel is queuing to leave the country on June 20 next to join them, BSS reports.

They are scheduled to join Bangladesh Navy ship Ali Haider and Nirmul. Chief staff commander Captain AKMM Sherafullah (H1) psc, BN saw them off at the Chittagong airport.

- See more at: 140 navy members leave for Lebanon | Dhaka Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

This is sort of Navy related - about Sonadia Deep Sea port. Interesting statements by the ministers...

Japan outwits China in sea port bid in the Bay
Saleem Samad

Published : Thursday, 25 June, 2015

Japan is poised to take over China in the race to build the country's first deep-sea port in the Bay of Bengal.

The deep-sea port in Bangladesh is literally deemed a footprint of regional power for providing security for shipping in the Indian Ocean.

The port will have a draft of around 18 metres deep more than two to three times that is available in existing ports in Chittagong and Mongla.

Construction of the sea port at Matarbari in Maheskhali Isle on the southeast coast of Bangladesh is set to start by January next year, official sources in Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA) confirmed.

JICA is already financing Tk 290 billion of the Tk 360 billion project to build a 1,200 megawatt coal-based power plant at Maheshkhali, the country's most expensive power project so far.

The deep sea-port, visualised as a regional hub, will facilitate maritime trade with two provinces of China, seven states of north-eastern India and West Bengal, in addition to Nepal, Bhutan and Myanmar.

Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina is expected to lay the foundation stone of the port in December this year. The first phase will be completed by 2020 in private-public partnerships.

"Some countries, including India and the United States, are against the Chinese involvement," said Planning Minister AHM Mustafa Kamal.

The government in fact was looking for alternative site and decided to have the long-awaited sea port at Matarbari, which is only 25 kilometers away from Sonadia, a Prime Minister's Office (PMO) official said.

He said talks on a China-backed port at Sonadia Island are also underway.

Previously China proposed to build a port about 25 kilometres away at Sonadia Island near Cox's Bazar, but was finally dropped in the high level policy meeting.

The policy-making meeting, presided over by Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina, included the deep-sea port in the list of the government's fast track projects.

The Japanese have ambitious plans. Matarbari port can be "an important trade gateway to the rest of Asia and beyond," JICA President Akihiko Tanaka said in a speech at the University of Dhaka last year.

While a Japanese company in 2009 completed studies for the Bangladesh government for a deep-sea port at Sonadia, Sheikh Hasina initially sought help of China to build it, which she once called the "most dependable and consistent friend of Bangladesh." Since 2012, China has publicly backed the Sonadia project.

If Sonadia fails to materialize, officials suggest China may help develop another port at Payra. When Hasina officially kicked off construction the Payra Port in 2013, the plan was for the port to handle vessels as deep as 10 meters.

The work at Matarbari includes construction of the port and jetties, additional channel, specific places for import and export, road and rail communications, linking with internal river ports, transit area, township, helipad, shelters during disasters and construction of gas and power plants.

Besides, the issues of land acquisition and rehabilitation have been included in the work areas of the seaport.

The sea port is first of its kind planned by the Bangladesh authorities as the existing sea port facility is not capable of handling the increasing export-import containers carrying goods worth of US$55 Billion annually.

Funds would be raised through bonds and equity from share markets and lending from foreign donors. It is expected that 30 per cent of the expenditure will be met by the Chittagong Port Authority's revenue.

With the construction of the deep sea port, Bangladesh's coast will turn into a top global cargo hub, working as a hinterland for a stretch of a land including southern China, eastern India, landlocked Nepal and Bhutan and part of Myanmar.

The deal would mark a setback for China in South Asia, where it's seeking to establish economic and military ties in a region that carries about 80 per cent of its oil imports. The Bay of Bengal, lies at the heart of an area where China, Japan and India are investing billions of dollars to secure economic gains for decades to come.

MA Mannan, State Minister for Finance and Planning, said there's room for both ports. Matarbari would be used mostly for handling coal imports to supply power plants, while Sonadia would be a "full-fledged deep-sea port," he said.

Both islands where Japan and China are jostling for construction of these proposed seaports have been designated an environmentally critical areas, another obstacle to building deep-sea ports.

Matarbari is a small island of shrimp farms and salt pans. Sonadia - home to mangroves, migratory birds and marine turtles.

For China and Japan, Indian Ocean ports are valuable. Besides carrying most of the world's oil trade, the seas provide access to some of the world's most populous and fastest growing markets.

- See more at: Japan outwits China in sea port bid in the Bay


----------



## bigbossman

BANGLADESH NAVY SPECIAL FORCE




BANGLADESH NAVY SPECIAL FORCE


----------



## masud

bigbossman said:


> BANGLADESH NAVY SPECIAL FORCE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BANGLADESH NAVY SPECIAL FORCE


it,s look like raguler navy solder probable in un-mission. SWADS is our speacial force.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special_Warfare_Diving_and_Salvage...................


----------



## hurt



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bongbang

First photo of Bangladesh Navy's Ming class submarines

CNS inspected the upgradation works of the two Ming class submarines at a shipyard in China. The subs are destined to join the fleet in 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Arthur

bigbossman said:


> BANGLADESH NAVY SPECIAL FORCE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BANGLADESH NAVY SPECIAL FORCE



They are regular Naval Commandos.Every navy ship has their own detachment to perform ship boarding,search and seizure.To carry out this duties,Regular navy soldiers are trained as naval commandos. 

Also basic commando training is mandatory for every soldier in BD armed forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

hurt said:


>



Duitai shagorey - per my research. 

Bangladeshey ashtey ar beshidin lagar kotha na.


----------



## Penguin

> *Fincantieri to Supply Four OPVs to the Bangladesh Coast Guard: “Minerva” class vessels, decommissioned by the Italian Navy, will be upgraded and converted*
> *(Source: Fincantieri; issued July 3, 2015)*
> 
> 
> 
> Fincantieri is already working to refurbish and modify the first two of four former Italian Navy corvettes that have been ordered by Bangladesh. The ships are being converted into Offshore Patrol Vehicles. (Fincantieri photo)
> TRIESTE, Italy --- Fincantieri has been awarded the contract with the Bangladesh Coast Guard (BCG) for the supply of four Italian Navy “Minerva” class corvettes to be upgraded and converted into Offshore Patrol Vessels (OPVs), and to provide the related logistics support services.
> 
> These units, which will be decommissioned by the Italian Navy and replaced by the new vessels covered by the fleet renewal program, have been remised by the Italian Navy through a reselling contract executed by the Central Unit for Naval Armament and Fincantieri.
> 
> The last lowering of the flag of the first couple of vessels "Minerva" and "Sibilla" was held last 14 May in Augusta. Present at the ceremony the Chief of Staff of the Italian Navy, Admiral De Giorgi. On 29 June the two units arrived at Fincantieri’s dock in Genova, where the upgrading and conversion activities started and will completed at the naval shipyard in LaSpezia. After that the units will be handed over by Fincantieri to the Coast Guard of Bangladesh.
> 
> The contract was signed by Paolo Frino, Vice President After Sales Business Unit of Fincantieri and Mohammed Majedul Haque, Head of Planning and Sales of the BCG during a ceremony attended by Mario Palma, Ambassador of Italy to Bangladesh, Mozammel Haque Khan, Senior Secretary of the Ministry of Home Affairs (from which the BCG depends), Massimo De Benedictis, Fincantieri’s Regional Commercial Manager and Rear Admiral Mohammad Makbul Hossain, Director General of the BCG.
> 
> At the end of the upgrading and conversion works, which will take place in Italy and will last about 2 years, the vessels "Minerva", "Sibilla", "Urania", and "Danaide", whose lifespan will be extended by more than twenty years, will form the backbone of the Bangladesh Coast Guard fleet.
> 
> The vessels will be used to patrol the country's maritime boundaries and traffic in its Exclusive Economic Zone, with capabilities to contain environmental pollution and to rescue and assist civilians in the case of humanitarian emergencies.
> 
> Within its business development in the Far East, this agreement is particularly important for Fincantieri in the market segment of after-sales services for naval vessels, because it allows to provide a full range of services for both the platform and the combat system: from industrial “Maintenance, Repair, Overhaul and Conversions” services to “Life Cycle Management” of vessels through logistic services, to “Integrated Logistic Support”, usually developed during construction or conversion, to “In Service Support” maintenance, which are services developed after the delivery, during the exercise programs of the vessels.
> 
> 
> Fincantieri is one of the world's largest shipbuilding groups and number one by diversification and presence in all high value-added market sectors, having built more than 7,000 vessels in over 230 years of its maritime history. Headquartered in Trieste (Italy), the Group has approximately 21,900 employees, of whom more than 7,700 in Italy, and 21 shipyards in 4 continents.


Fincantieri to Supply Four OPVs to the Bangladesh Coast Guard: “Minerva” class vessels, decommissioned by the Italian Navy, will be upgraded and converted

Effectively, more corvette (depending on how they will be refitted). Very attractive litle ships. If Aspide launcher is removed, there is room for a gfood flight deck. Or perhaps it can be replaced by FM90.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal9

*Type:* *Class:* 
Corvette The Minerva series
F 554 





Name: SFINGE (SPHINX)
Laid down: 26/05/1985
Launched on: 05/16/1987
Shipyard: Cantieri Navali Muggiano
Displacement: 1285 tonnes
Length: 87 m
Width: 10.3 m
Diving: 5.5 M
Priime Mover: 2 diesel engines GMT BM-230.20-DVM; 2 axes with variable pitch propellers pentapala
Electrical equipment: 4 DD / YY Isotta Fraschini 1D36SS 12V
Power: 8088 KW (10,846.18 HP)
Speed: 24 knots
Range: 3500 NM
Armament: 1 OTO Melara "COMPACT" DA 76/62 - 2 gunner 25/80 - 2 MULTIPLE LAUNCHER "Barrikade"
Crew: 100

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

*Fincantieri to Supply Four OPVs to the Bangladesh Coast Guard: “Minerva” class vessels, decommissioned by the Italian Navy, will be upgraded and converted *

(Source: Fincantieri; issued July 3, 2015)






_Fincantieri is already working to refurbish and modify the first two of four former Italian Navy corvettes that have been ordered by Bangladesh. The ships are being converted into Offshore Patrol Vehicles. (Fincantieri photo)_

TRIESTE, Italy --- Fincantieri has been awarded the contract with the Bangladesh Coast Guard (BCG) for the supply of four Italian Navy “Minerva” class corvettes to be upgraded and converted into Offshore Patrol Vessels (OPVs), and to provide the related logistics support services. 

These units, which will be decommissioned by the Italian Navy and replaced by the new vessels covered by the fleet renewal program, have been remised by the Italian Navy through a reselling contract executed by the Central Unit for Naval Armament and Fincantieri. 

The last lowering of the flag of the first couple of vessels "Minerva" and "Sibilla" was held last 14 May in Augusta. Present at the ceremony the Chief of Staff of the Italian Navy, Admiral De Giorgi. On 29 June the two units arrived at Fincantieri’s dock in Genova, where the upgrading and conversion activities started and will completed at the naval shipyard in LaSpezia. After that the units will be handed over by Fincantieri to the Coast Guard of Bangladesh. 

The contract was signed by Paolo Frino, Vice President After Sales Business Unit of Fincantieri and Mohammed Majedul Haque, Head of Planning and Sales of the BCG during a ceremony attended by Mario Palma, Ambassador of Italy to Bangladesh, Mozammel Haque Khan, Senior Secretary of the Ministry of Home Affairs (from which the BCG depends), Massimo De Benedictis, Fincantieri’s Regional Commercial Manager and Rear Admiral Mohammad Makbul Hossain, Director General of the BCG. 

At the end of the upgrading and conversion works, which will take place in Italy and will last about 2 years, the vessels "Minerva", "Sibilla", "Urania", and "Danaide", whose lifespan will be extended by more than twenty years, will form the backbone of the Bangladesh Coast Guard fleet. 

The vessels will be used to patrol the country's maritime boundaries and traffic in its Exclusive Economic Zone, with capabilities to contain environmental pollution and to rescue and assist civilians in the case of humanitarian emergencies. 

Within its business development in the Far East, this agreement is particularly important for Fincantieri in the market segment of after-sales services for naval vessels, because it allows to provide a full range of services for both the platform and the combat system: from industrial “Maintenance, Repair, Overhaul and Conversions” services to “Life Cycle Management” of vessels through logistic services, to “Integrated Logistic Support”, usually developed during construction or conversion, to “In Service Support” maintenance, which are services developed after the delivery, during the exercise programs of the vessels. 

_Fincantieri is one of the world's largest shipbuilding groups and number one by diversification and presence in all high value-added market sectors, having built more than 7,000 vessels in over 230 years of its maritime history. Headquartered in Trieste (Italy), the Group has approximately 21,900 employees, of whom more than 7,700 in Italy, and 21 shipyards in 4 continents. _

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

*Bangladesh's new C13B corvettes start sea trials ahead of more orders*

Mrityunjoy Mazumdar, Alameda, California

*IHS Jane's Navy International *

13 July 2015






_The Bangladesh Navy's new C13B corvette BNS Shadhinota (F111), seen here underway with a tug. Shadhinota and sister ship BNS Prottoy (F112) are understood to have begun sea trials. Source: Chinese internet, via haohanfw.com _

*Key Points*
•Bangladesh's pair of new-build C13B corvettes has commenced trials in China ahead of a planned December 2015 entry into service
•Two more corvettes are to be ordered

Recent Chinese internet images suggest that the pair of C13B corvettes being built for the Bangladesh Navy (BN) at Wuchang Shipyard had commenced initial sea trials by early July.

Images show both corvettes - BNS Shadhinota (F111) and BNS Prottoy (F112) - underway, alongside tugs. *Neither ship appears to have the mast-mounted SR 60 series search radar, while their pair of small-calibre cannon and some sensors were covered by protective sheets. It is possible that both ships are being moved to another shipyard for final outfitting.*

According to the BN, the corvettes are slated to enter service in December 2015.

*The 90 m long, 1,330-ton C13B corvettes are a bespoke variant of China's Type 056 corvette. While the combat systems are broadly similar to the Type 056, the BN ships lack a sonar system and anti-submarine weapons. They are capable of operating a medium helicopter.*

IHS Jane's understands that the BN is also in the process of acquiring two more C13B corvettes from China, although a formal contract signing date has yet to be announced. According to a senior naval official, these two corvettes would also be built in China.

Besides new-build platforms, the BN is also acquiring Excess Defense Articles (EDAs) from the United States Coast Guard (USCG).

*The BN's second Hamilton and Hero-class cutter, BNS Somudra Avijan (ex- Rush ), is expected to depart the United States in September or October upon completion of crew training and a pre-delivery refit. A third Hamilton cutter is expected to be offered to the BN in due course.*

*The USCG has also offered two decommissioned Island-class patrol boats to the navy, although acceptance remains pending.*

As reported by IHS Jane's in June 2015, the *BN is bolstering its light patrol forces too - for example with eight composite-hulled X12 Combat Boats, being built under licence at the navy-owned shipyard Dockyard and Engineering Works in Narayanganj, using kits supplied by Indonesia-based North Sea Boats (PT Lundin).*

At the same time, the BN is seeking to acquire more helicopters to add to its fleet of two AW109 utility/search-and-rescue helicopters. Contenders include the Chinese-built Z-9.

_*Bilal's note: The Island class (if inducted at all) will be to my understanding stopgap OPV/IPV/FPV patrol platforms. DEW has already laid keel for BN's nextgen FAST patrol Vessel FPV which is very similar in design to the USCGS nextgen design, the Sentinel-class cutter. The BN FPV is to be inducted in the next two years. Images appear below,*

X12/X15 coastal patrol boats











In February 2015, the Cabinet Committee on Government Purchase (CCGP) also approved the construction of two Inshore Patrol Vessels (IPVs) and two Fast Patrol Vessels (FPVs), for an estimated BDT1.49 billion (USD18.8 million) and BDT1.40 billion respectively. All four are to be built at the Bangladesh Navy (BN)-owned Dockyard and Engineering Works Ltd (DEW) Narayanganj. The yard recently delivered two 17 m Harbour Patrol Boats to the BCG.

Computer-generated imagery of the IPVs and FPVs (see below) released by DEW suggests the vessels are Chinese designs based on the Shanghai IV class patrol boats recently exported to, for example, the Seychelles and Nigeria. DEW's specifications appear to indicate that, while the two classes have minor external differences, the hull forms are broadly identical at 43.4 m long and 6.4 m in beam, displacing 235 tons at full load, and with a top speed of 25 kt and a range of 1500 n miles. The propulsion systems comprise two or more 3000 bhp Deutz 16V diesels and ZF7600 gearboxes.

An artist's rendering of the Bangladesh Coast Guard's future Fast Patrol Vessel (FPV). Source: Dockyard and Engineering Works Ltd Narayanganj (Keel already laid at DEW for two of these FPVs)





02X INSHORE PATROL VESSEL (Keel already laid at DEW for two of these IPVs)





BCG force levels may be further augmented with the impending transfer of six BN patrol craft, according to a BCG eastern zone commander, Captain Shahidul Islam, quoted in local media. The BCG already operates ex-BN riverine craft and four Tawheed-class patrol vessels.

BCG currently possesses a batch of five 25 ft 'SAFE Boats' Defenders and 20 'Metal Shark Defiant 38s'. The BCG has plans to acquire eight more Defiant 38s.

I also have unofficial confirmation that DEW may begin work at some point on building Bangladesh Coast Guard Metal Shark Defiant 38 patrol craft (or larger variants), as seen below at Chittagong, Bangladesh







_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

BCG recently received two examples of locally built 17m Harbour Patrol Boats (HPB) named 'Baleshwar class'.











Couple of Keel laying and contract-signing events at DEW Narayanganj

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## masud

Brave Bangladesh Navy guys who will run this cold war out dated junk for their beloved country . May Allah bless my brothers.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mb444

Does not look that bad to me.... Anyhow hopefully these would be stepping stone to more lethal sub surface fleet.


----------



## bdslph

this sub will be used for training purpose so they can buy better sub in future


----------



## Bilal9

Some nostalgic old Navy pictures (some from training exercises)

BNS Osman firing Silkworm SY-1A





*BNS OSMAN*
Class and type: Modified Type 053H frigate
Name: Osman
Builder: Hudong Shipyard, Shanghai
Laid down: 1986
Launched: July 14, 1987
Acquired: 1989
Commissioned: November 4, 1989
In service: 1989-Present
Reclassified: 053H1/Jianghu-II (Mod.)
Status: in active service, as of 2015

Displacement: 1,702 standard, 1,902+ full load
Length: 103.2 m
Beam: 10.8 m
Propulsion: Two type 12 E 390V diesels; 14,400 hp (m) (10.6MW) sustained, 2 shafts
Speed: 26+ knots
Range: 2,700 mi (4,300 km) at 18 knots
Capacity: 150 person
Complement: 300 (27 officers)

Sensors and
processing systems: 

Radar System:
Surface: Square Tie (Type 254); I-band
Air & Surface: MX 902 Eye Shield (Type 922-1); G-band
Navigation: Fin Curve (Type 352); I-band
Fire Control: Wok Won director (Type 752A); Square Tie (Type 254), I-band
Echo Type 5 (Hull Mounted)

Electronic warfare and decoys: Watchdog; Radar warning

Armament: 

Missiles: AShM - 2x4 C-802A
Guns:
2x China 3.9 in (100 mm) /56 (twin)
1x Creusot-Loire 3.9 in (100 mm) /55 (Type II)
12x China 37 mm /63 (6 twin)
Torpedoes: 6x 324 mm LAS (2 triple) tubes (Type II), 1x Whitehead A 244S, 2x RBU 1200 5-tubed fixed launchers
D/C: 2 × BMB-2 projectors; 2 ranks
Mines: Can carry up to 60
Decoys: 2 × loral Hycor SRBOC Mk 36
6-barreled chaff launcher
Notes: Pennant number: F-18










More recently, BNS Osman firing C-802. Most silkworms in BN service have been replaced by C-802.....








*BNS BANGABANDHU*

Class and type: Modified Ulsan II Class
Ordered:1998
Builder: Daewoo Shipbuilding & Marine Engineering, Republic of Korea
Laid down:March 11, 1998
Launched:August 29, 2000
Commissioned:June 20, 2001
In service:2001-Present
Homeport: Chittagong
Status:In service

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Couple more random BN images,

BNS BARKAT - Haizhui Class Coastal Patrol Craft (Also known as type 062 Shanghai I & II class).




Type: Gunboat
Displacement: _Shanghai-I class_ :
125 tonnes (123 long tons; 138 short tons) full
_Shanghai-II class_ :
135 tonnes (133 long tons; 149 short tons) full
Length: _Shanghai-I class_ : 36 m (118 ft 1 in)
_Shanghai-II class_ : 38.78 m (127 ft 3 in)
Beam: _Shanghai-I class_ : 5.5 m (18 ft 1 in)
_Shanghai-II class_ : 5.41 m (17 ft 9 in)
Draft: _Shanghai-I class_ : 1.6 m (5 ft 3 in)
_Shanghai-II class_ : 1.55 m (5 ft 1 in)
Propulsion: 2 × Soviet M50F-4 diesel engines, 1,200 hp (895 kW)
2 × 12D6 diesel engines, 910 hp (679 kW)
4 × shafts
Speed: 28.5 knots (52.8 km/h; 32.8 mph)
Range: 750 nmi (1,390 km) at 16.5 knots (30.6 km/h; 19.0 mph)
Complement: 36
Sensors and
processing systems: 1 × navigational _or_ surface search radar
Armament: _Shanghai-I class_ :
• 1 × twin Type 66 57 mm (2.2 in) gun
• 4 × Type 61 25 mm (0.98 in) guns (2×2)
• 8 × Depth charges
_Shanghai-II class_ :
• 4 × Chinese Type 61 37 mm (1.5 in) guns (2×2)
• 4 × Chinese Type 61 25 mm (0.98 in) guns (2×2)
• 1 × Chinese 81 mm (3.2 in) recoilless gun (some)
• 8 × Depth charges






AN OPV (Offshore Patrol Vessel) and a FAC (Fast Attack Craft) of BN on BNFD SUNDARBAN (BNFD - Bangladesh Navy Floating Dock).





Recent additions are RHIBs - Rigid Hull Inflatable boats for harbor patrol and coastal use in BN and Bangladesh Coast Guard. These are US made 25 foot Defender class boats with outboard engines, the same spec that are used in US Navy and US Coast Guard service.





The USCG equivalents








RHIBS and Rapid Response class boats like these are often launched from the rear or side of larger corvettes or frigates to investigate and mitigate smaller threats (often rogue or pirate threats).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jayhawk

Hey guys. I just found this video about the navy. Cool vdo.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arthur

Latest News:

Khulna shipyard has started the process to build two Durjoy Class LPC.Kell laying ceremony will be held on 6'th September.PM herself will inaugurate the ships building.Both ship will be delivered in two years.Each ship will cost Tk 400 corer.

BN and Khulna Shipyard signed a contract for two Durjoy class LPC on July 30'th 2014.

Specs-

length- 64 meter
Beam-9 meter
Draft-4 meter

Will incorporate -
-AShM
-ASW

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehedi44

I read somewhere that Indonesia offered a new corvette with ToT....I wish the news is true...in fact govt of Bangladesh should try to ink any deal with ToT..that will help us to become self reliant in near future.....BTY...Prothom Alo published a news saying that BOF is going to export small arms and ammunitions..to which country they are being exported..any news?


----------



## bongbang

Mongla: Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina on Sunday said two submarines will join the navy fleet in mid-2016 as part of efforts to build a skilled, modern and balanced three-dimensional Navy.

*The Prime Minister was addressing a function at the commissioning of locally built country’s first oil fleet tanker BNS Khan Jahangir Ali, two landing craft utilities BNS Sandwip and BNS Hatia as well as handing over of two landing craft tank (LCT) LCT-103 and LCT-105 at the Naval Berth at Mongla, Bagerhat.*

Sheikh Hasina said all concerned will have to remain active in continuing the efforts of making the Bangladesh Navy as a technology-based costly force, befitting with the limited resources of the country.

Stressing that Bangladesh does not want war, the Prime Minister vowed to build standard battle ship in the country in near future.

She said her government will equip Bangladesh Navy for protecting sea resources and curbing smuggling of arms and goods through round-the-clock patrol in maritime areas as well as keeping the marine routes open even during any war.

Paying profound respect to Father of the Nation Bangabandhu Sheikh Mujibur Rahman, Hasina said the great leader immediately after the country’s independence had taken strong measures to establish a strong naval force to protect the country’s maritime boundary.

Due to geographical position and strategic reasons, she said, the role of Bangladesh Navy in protecting Bangladesh’s maritime boundary and its resources is undeniable.

The Prime Minister said though Bangladesh Navy had started its journey with only two patrol craft, that small navy is now going to be transformed into a dignified three-dimensional force thanks to materializing the farsighted thought of Bangabandhu.

She mentioned that Bangladesh Navy has got the global recognition for its various contributions to international arena, including the UN peacekeeping mission.

Turning to her present government’s initiatives for the development of Bangladesh Navy, the Prime Minister said her administration has adopted short and long-term plans to build the navy as an effective force.

Under the plan, she said, most modern survey ship BNS Onusandhan, maritime helicopter and maritime patrol aircraft, two missile frigates, a US-made frigate, two missile corvettes and five patrol craft made by Khulna Shipyard were inducted in the navy.

Hasina said another US-made frigate BNS Samudra Ovijan and two modern corvettes BNS Pratya and BNS Swadhinata being built in China would be added to the navy fleet this yea.

She said a special force named ‘Special Warfare Diving and Savage (SWAD)’ has been added to the navy for unconventional warfare.

Referring to the fleet tanker made in the country’s shipyard for the first time with local and foreign technologies, Hasina a said a new chapter in the continuous progress of Bangladesh Navy was opened up today with it.

Earlier, on her arrival at the Mongla Naval Berth, the Prime Minister was received by Navy Chief Vice Admiral M Farid Habib and the regional commander of Navy. A smartly turned out contingent of Navy gave guard of honour to the Prime Minister. She inspected the guard and took salute.

The Prime Minster formally handed over the commissioning order and induction order to the commanders of the ships and unveiled the name plaques of the ships.

Ministers, State Ministers, lawmakers, members of diplomatic corps, the chiefs of the three services and high civil and military officials were present.

2 submarines to join navy fleet in mid-2016: PM

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bdslph

mid 2016 sub induct is a long way still wish to see more ships quickly

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Wanted to post a link for a video for one of the Canadian frigates (HMCS Calgary) patrolling the Straits of Hormuz - the video includes a very realistic simulation of the frigate being attacked by hostile aircraft and go-fast boats (presumably Iranian). Very interesting and informative for non-Navy people.

It's on Hulu so there will be some ads.

Watch Warships Online - Half a World Away | Hulu


----------



## bongbang

New vessels

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

bongbang said:


> New vessels
> 
> View attachment 254406
> View attachment 254407
> View attachment 254408



It's a smart thing they named the replenishment/supply vessel as BNS Khan Jahan Ali (our prominent Sufi saint local to where KSY is located). This way there is no controversy about naming yet another vessel after some prominent political person i.e. belonging to the AL.I hear the new airport in Mongla is going to be named after him as well...great decision. 

What is the one that says Nou Kollan? Looks like a tanker. Nice of them to hang a picture of SHW draped on the side...a bit of sucking up since she approves the budgets...

Also - did SHW already lay keels for the two দুর্জয় ক্লাস?

This was supposed to happen right about now...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bongbang

Bilal9 said:


> It's a smart thing they named the replenishment/supply vessel as BNS Khan Jahan Ali (our prominent Sufi saint local to where KSY is located). This way there is no controversy about naming yet another vessel after some prominent political person i.e. belonging to the AL.*I hear the new airport in Mongla is going to be named after him as well...great decision. *
> 
> What is the one that says Nou Kollan? Looks like a tanker. Nice of them to hang a picture of SHW draped on the side...a bit of sucking up since she approves the budgets...
> 
> .



Yes we are waiting for this airport long times. Padma Bridge and Air Port will be the next big thing for South West. All the airports are now named after prominent Sufis, these behind the minds really deserve credit. Local people happy, no political confusion, no one to challenge.



Bilal9 said:


> Also - did SHW already lay keels for the two দুর্জয় ক্লাস?
> 
> This was supposed to happen right about now...



Keel laying ceremony of 2 Durjoy class LPC

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arthur

Bilal9 said:


> It's a smart thing they named the replenishment/supply vessel as BNS Khan Jahan Ali (our prominent Sufi saint local to where KSY is located). This way there is no controversy about naming yet another vessel after some prominent political person i.e. belonging to the AL.I hear the new airport in Mongla is going to be named after him as well...great decision.
> 
> What is the one that says Nou Kollan? Looks like a tanker. Nice of them to hang a picture of SHW draped on the side...a bit of sucking up since she approves the budgets...
> 
> Also - did SHW already lay keels for the two দুর্জয় ক্লাস?
> 
> This was supposed to happen right about now...


A small floating dry dock .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Bangladesh Begins Constructing Two Patrol Vessels -The New Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Some smaller go-fast marine-craft are being made too...

Batch of GFRP 13m Patrol Boats being built for the Coast Guard (Inscription on the side says 'GangChil' or 'SeaGull')







Vessel Name : Coast Guard 12.5 m GFRP Monohull
Engine : FPT N-60 330

LOA 12.5 M
Beam 3.83 M
Depth 1.8 M
Draught Full Load 0.465 M
Draught Lightship 0.375 M
Material GFRP
Speed 25 Knots

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nabil365

Bilal9 said:


> Some smaller go-fast marine-craft are being made too...
> 
> Batch of GFRP 13m Patrol Boats being built for the Coast Guard (Inscription on the side says 'GangChil' or 'SeaGull')
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vessel Name : Coast Guard 12.5 m GFRP Monohull
> Engine : FPT N-60 330
> 
> LOA 12.5 M
> Beam 3.83 M
> Depth 1.8 M
> Draught Full Load 0.465 M
> Draught Lightship 0.375 M
> Material GFRP
> Speed 25 Knots


Are these gonna be made in bangladesh?


----------



## Arthur

Nabil365 said:


> Are these gonna be made in bangladesh?


yes,they are currently under construction.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bdslph

yes but we will need a lot of those and different version with high speed motors

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nabil365

Why is Bangladesh buying Ming class submarines from China instead of kilo class from Russia


----------



## BDforever

Nabil365 said:


> Why is Bangladesh buying Ming class submarines from China instead of kilo class from Russia


BD is buying both, 2 from China and 2 from Russia


----------



## damiendehorn

Nabil365 said:


> Why is Bangladesh buying Ming class submarines from China instead of kilo class from Russia



The mings are mainly to get experience in sub logistics and will be supplemented/replaced by 2022 or 2025.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Sea Trial of Bangladesh Navy's X12 High-Speed Patrol Boats Under Licensed from PT Lundin (Indonesia)*





Source: Indonesian defense equipment and arms exports | Page 4

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bdslph

BDforever said:


> BD is buying both, 2 from China and 2 from Russia


the 2 from Russia will take time as 2 will cost 6oo mil

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

bdslph said:


> the 2 from Russia will take time as 2 will cost 6oo mil


from 2018-2020 time period

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bdslph

masud said:


>



awesome pics

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

masud said:


>




I think these photos are from the recent exercise between Chinese PLAN and Bangladesh Navy held in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud

bdslph said:


> awesome pics


thank,s........


----------



## bongbang

Bangladesh, US begin exercise CARAT in Bay of Bengal -
bdnews24.com

US, Bangladesh Navies to Strengthen Maritime Partnerships | Commander, U.S. Pacific Fleet

CARAT - Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training

*https://static.dvidshub.net/media/video/1509/DOD_102762489/DOD_102762489-512x288-442k.mp4*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## masud

Ships from the Bangladesh and U.S. navies gather in formation in the Bay of Bengal during Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training (CARAT) Bangladesh 2015. This is#partnershipsmatter in action with the U.S.
Navy and Bangladesh Navy working together at sea

In picture :
• Freedom-class littoral combat ship USS Fort Worth (LCS-3)
• Type 053H2 (Jianghu-III) Class Guided Missile Frigate BNS Abu Bakar
(F-15)
• Modified Ulsan-class (DW-2000H) Guided Missile Frigate BNS
Bangabandhu (F-25)
• Castle Class Guided Missile Corvette BNS Dhaleshwari (F36)

© CARAT - Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

Russia to sell its last three Talwar equivalent frigates.

*Russia hoping to export three sanction-hit Admiral Grigorovich-class frigates*
*Nikolai Novichkov, Moscow* - IHS Jane's Navy International






*Key Points*

Russia may offer its final three Project 11356M frigates for export
Funding for the vessels would be reassigned to accelerate other programmes
Russia is hoping to find an export customer for the final three Admiral Grigorovich-class (Project 11356M) frigates currently being built for the Russian Navy, a source told _IHS Jane's_ .

"The Defence Ministry is reallocating the money, initially set aside for the other three frigates, to the construction of other ships it badly needs. Meetings of Defence Ministry and Federal Military Technical Co-operation Service officials suggested that a solution could be to export the ships," the source said.

The vessels are being constructed at the Kaliningrad-based Yantar Shipyard and use a Ukrainian Zorya-Mashproyekt gas-turbine propulsion plant. While Russia has already received the propulsion systems for the first three vessels, Ukraine's termination of defence exports to Russia has left the final three without their turbines.

Saturn was to build alternative M90FP turbines for the class under Russia's import substitution programme. However these cannot be completed before 2019-2020, with this further delay to an already delayed build programme not suiting the Russian Navy.

While Ukraine will not supply the engines to Russia, the option is open for an export customer to acquire the vessels from Russia and the engines separately from Ukraine.

The Indian Navy has expressed an interest in receiving three Admiral Grigorovich-class vessels, which are based on its six Russian-built Talwar-class frigates. However, in July India noted it was looking to licence-build the design in India, rather than to purchase them already built. It is not clear whether India has now changed its aims to licence-build the vessels, or whether it may look to do both.

The first-of-class _Admiral Grigorovich_ is currently conducting state sea trials, and is expected to be delivered to the Russian Navy's Black Sea Fleet in November (two years behind schedule).
_______________________________________________________________

If offered with ToT - could two of these frigates compete for Bangladesh' recent frigate requirement? These 4000 ton vessels are very capable vessels and Russian credit is convenient.

Or is it still going to be the equivalent of Chinese made 'corvettes' for Algeria (C28A) or modified _Incheon_-class FFX?

C-28A














The following is from another post @Penguin bhai made sometime ago about the C28A (this is an analog to the F22P Zulfiqar class.)

_Details and a near-definitive model of the C28A first emerged during the DSA show. According to CSTC officials, the ship is about 120 m in length, with a beam of 14.4 m, a draft of 3.87 m, a standard displacement of about 2,880 tons, and a full-load displacement of more than 3,000 tons. According to a 30 May 2014 press release from CSSC, it was designed by the 708 Institute, which is also known as the Marine Design and Research Institute of China (MARIC).
Chinese sources suggest it is an evolution of Pakistan's F-22P on the basis that Algerian naval teams visited Pakistan to see that frigate's operations first-hand. The C28A also appears to borrow design elements from the Type 054A frigate of the Chinese People's Liberation Army Navy.

The C-28A's combat system is largely Chinese with the exception of the Thales Smart-S Mk 2, associated multifunction operator consoles (MOC)/Tacticos cluster, Link Y datalinks, and associated consoles. Four or so MOC for the Smart-S are integrated with a CSTC-supplied combat management system (CMS).

Weapons include a single 76 mm gun - the export variant of which is known as NG-16-1 - two quad launchers for C-802 or C-802A anti-ship missiles mounted transversely amidships, an octuple FM-90N launcher for short-range HQ-7 surface-to-air missiles, two 30 mm Type 730B close-in weapons systems (CIWS) similar to the ones on the F-22P, two triple-tube torpedo launchers that fire through an opening in the hull, and four 24-barreled decoy launchers.

As well as the Smart-S Mk 2, sensors include two navigation radars - an I-band (X-band) set and an E/F-band (S-band) set - that are thought to be Kelvin Hughes SharpEye radars. The C28A also has a radome for what is likely to be a Type 364 radar, two fire control radars (FCR) from the Type 47 family, and what looks like a Type 343G FCR with a combined radar and electro-optic system that is identical to the sets mounted on the F-22P. The electronic warfare (EW) suite appears to be similar to the F-22P's. Speculation that its sonar will be of Chinese origin has yet to be confirmed.

The propulsion system consists of four MTU diesels. In a departure from existing designs, there is no funnel stack. Instead, the diesels exhaust near the waterline as they do on MEKO-type frigates to minimize infrared signatures. Top speed is expected to be around 30 kts. The hull has two sets of fin stabilizers as well as bilge keels.
The ship has hangars for boats and a helicopter. The latter will presumably be able to accommodate one of the Agusta-Westland AW-159 Wildcat helicopters in service with the Algerian Navy.

Source: News of C28A for Algerian Navy: Real-time updates | Page 11_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nabil365

Bilal9 said:


> Russia to sell its last three Talwar equivalent frigates.
> 
> *Russia hoping to export three sanction-hit Admiral Grigorovich-class frigates*
> *Nikolai Novichkov, Moscow* - IHS Jane's Navy International
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Key Points*
> 
> Russia may offer its final three Project 11356M frigates for export
> Funding for the vessels would be reassigned to accelerate other programmes
> Russia is hoping to find an export customer for the final three Admiral Grigorovich-class (Project 11356M) frigates currently being built for the Russian Navy, a source told _IHS Jane's_ .
> 
> "The Defence Ministry is reallocating the money, initially set aside for the other three frigates, to the construction of other ships it badly needs. Meetings of Defence Ministry and Federal Military Technical Co-operation Service officials suggested that a solution could be to export the ships," the source said.
> 
> The vessels are being constructed at the Kaliningrad-based Yantar Shipyard and use a Ukrainian Zorya-Mashproyekt gas-turbine propulsion plant. While Russia has already received the propulsion systems for the first three vessels, Ukraine's termination of defence exports to Russia has left the final three without their turbines.
> 
> Saturn was to build alternative M90FP turbines for the class under Russia's import substitution programme. However these cannot be completed before 2019-2020, with this further delay to an already delayed build programme not suiting the Russian Navy.
> 
> While Ukraine will not supply the engines to Russia, the option is open for an export customer to acquire the vessels from Russia and the engines separately from Ukraine.
> 
> The Indian Navy has expressed an interest in receiving three Admiral Grigorovich-class vessels, which are based on its six Russian-built Talwar-class frigates. However, in July India noted it was looking to licence-build the design in India, rather than to purchase them already built. It is not clear whether India has now changed its aims to licence-build the vessels, or whether it may look to do both.
> 
> The first-of-class _Admiral Grigorovich_ is currently conducting state sea trials, and is expected to be delivered to the Russian Navy's Black Sea Fleet in November (two years behind schedule).
> _______________________________________________________________
> 
> If offered with ToT - could two of these frigates compete for Bangladesh' recent frigate requirement? These 4000 ton vessels are very capable vessels and Russian credit is convenient.
> 
> Or is it still going to be the equivalent of Chinese made 'corvettes' for Algeria (C28A) or modified _Incheon_-class FFX?
> 
> C-28A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The following is from another post @Penguin bhai made sometime ago about the C28A (this is an analog to the F22P Zulfiqar class.)
> 
> _Details and a near-definitive model of the C28A first emerged during the DSA show. According to CSTC officials, the ship is about 120 m in length, with a beam of 14.4 m, a draft of 3.87 m, a standard displacement of about 2,880 tons, and a full-load displacement of more than 3,000 tons. According to a 30 May 2014 press release from CSSC, it was designed by the 708 Institute, which is also known as the Marine Design and Research Institute of China (MARIC).
> Chinese sources suggest it is an evolution of Pakistan's F-22P on the basis that Algerian naval teams visited Pakistan to see that frigate's operations first-hand. The C28A also appears to borrow design elements from the Type 054A frigate of the Chinese People's Liberation Army Navy.
> 
> The C-28A's combat system is largely Chinese with the exception of the Thales Smart-S Mk 2, associated multifunction operator consoles (MOC)/Tacticos cluster, Link Y datalinks, and associated consoles. Four or so MOC for the Smart-S are integrated with a CSTC-supplied combat management system (CMS).
> 
> Weapons include a single 76 mm gun - the export variant of which is known as NG-16-1 - two quad launchers for C-802 or C-802A anti-ship missiles mounted transversely amidships, an octuple FM-90N launcher for short-range HQ-7 surface-to-air missiles, two 30 mm Type 730B close-in weapons systems (CIWS) similar to the ones on the F-22P, two triple-tube torpedo launchers that fire through an opening in the hull, and four 24-barreled decoy launchers.
> 
> As well as the Smart-S Mk 2, sensors include two navigation radars - an I-band (X-band) set and an E/F-band (S-band) set - that are thought to be Kelvin Hughes SharpEye radars. The C28A also has a radome for what is likely to be a Type 364 radar, two fire control radars (FCR) from the Type 47 family, and what looks like a Type 343G FCR with a combined radar and electro-optic system that is identical to the sets mounted on the F-22P. The electronic warfare (EW) suite appears to be similar to the F-22P's. Speculation that its sonar will be of Chinese origin has yet to be confirmed.
> 
> The propulsion system consists of four MTU diesels. In a departure from existing designs, there is no funnel stack. Instead, the diesels exhaust near the waterline as they do on MEKO-type frigates to minimize infrared signatures. Top speed is expected to be around 30 kts. The hull has two sets of fin stabilizers as well as bilge keels.
> The ship has hangars for boats and a helicopter. The latter will presumably be able to accommodate one of the Agusta-Westland AW-159 Wildcat helicopters in service with the Algerian Navy.
> 
> Source: News of C28A for Algerian Navy: Real-time updates | Page 11_


Can someone pls tell Bangladesh navy to buy this frigate!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Bilal9 said:


> Russia to sell its last three Talwar equivalent frigates.
> 
> *Russia hoping to export three sanction-hit Admiral Grigorovich-class frigates*
> *Nikolai Novichkov, Moscow* - IHS Jane's Navy International
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Key Points*
> 
> Russia may offer its final three Project 11356M frigates for export
> Funding for the vessels would be reassigned to accelerate other programmes
> Russia is hoping to find an export customer for the final three Admiral Grigorovich-class (Project 11356M) frigates currently being built for the Russian Navy, a source told _IHS Jane's_ .
> 
> "The Defence Ministry is reallocating the money, initially set aside for the other three frigates, to the construction of other ships it badly needs. Meetings of Defence Ministry and Federal Military Technical Co-operation Service officials suggested that a solution could be to export the ships," the source said.
> 
> The vessels are being constructed at the Kaliningrad-based Yantar Shipyard and use a Ukrainian Zorya-Mashproyekt gas-turbine propulsion plant. While Russia has already received the propulsion systems for the first three vessels, Ukraine's termination of defence exports to Russia has left the final three without their turbines.
> 
> Saturn was to build alternative M90FP turbines for the class under Russia's import substitution programme. However these cannot be completed before 2019-2020, with this further delay to an already delayed build programme not suiting the Russian Navy.
> 
> While Ukraine will not supply the engines to Russia, the option is open for an export customer to acquire the vessels from Russia and the engines separately from Ukraine.
> 
> The Indian Navy has expressed an interest in receiving three Admiral Grigorovich-class vessels, which are based on its six Russian-built Talwar-class frigates. However, in July India noted it was looking to licence-build the design in India, rather than to purchase them already built. It is not clear whether India has now changed its aims to licence-build the vessels, or whether it may look to do both.
> 
> The first-of-class _Admiral Grigorovich_ is currently conducting state sea trials, and is expected to be delivered to the Russian Navy's Black Sea Fleet in November (two years behind schedule).
> _______________________________________________________________
> 
> If offered with ToT - could two of these frigates compete for Bangladesh' recent frigate requirement? These 4000 ton vessels are very capable vessels and Russian credit is convenient.
> 
> Or is it still going to be the equivalent of Chinese made 'corvettes' for Algeria (C28A) or modified _Incheon_-class FFX?
> 
> C-28A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The following is from another post @Penguin bhai made sometime ago about the C28A (this is an analog to the F22P Zulfiqar class.)
> 
> _Details and a near-definitive model of the C28A first emerged during the DSA show. According to CSTC officials, the ship is about 120 m in length, with a beam of 14.4 m, a draft of 3.87 m, a standard displacement of about 2,880 tons, and a full-load displacement of more than 3,000 tons. According to a 30 May 2014 press release from CSSC, it was designed by the 708 Institute, which is also known as the Marine Design and Research Institute of China (MARIC).
> Chinese sources suggest it is an evolution of Pakistan's F-22P on the basis that Algerian naval teams visited Pakistan to see that frigate's operations first-hand. The C28A also appears to borrow design elements from the Type 054A frigate of the Chinese People's Liberation Army Navy.
> 
> The C-28A's combat system is largely Chinese with the exception of the Thales Smart-S Mk 2, associated multifunction operator consoles (MOC)/Tacticos cluster, Link Y datalinks, and associated consoles. Four or so MOC for the Smart-S are integrated with a CSTC-supplied combat management system (CMS).
> 
> Weapons include a single 76 mm gun - the export variant of which is known as NG-16-1 - two quad launchers for C-802 or C-802A anti-ship missiles mounted transversely amidships, an octuple FM-90N launcher for short-range HQ-7 surface-to-air missiles, two 30 mm Type 730B close-in weapons systems (CIWS) similar to the ones on the F-22P, two triple-tube torpedo launchers that fire through an opening in the hull, and four 24-barreled decoy launchers.
> 
> As well as the Smart-S Mk 2, sensors include two navigation radars - an I-band (X-band) set and an E/F-band (S-band) set - that are thought to be Kelvin Hughes SharpEye radars. The C28A also has a radome for what is likely to be a Type 364 radar, two fire control radars (FCR) from the Type 47 family, and what looks like a Type 343G FCR with a combined radar and electro-optic system that is identical to the sets mounted on the F-22P. The electronic warfare (EW) suite appears to be similar to the F-22P's. Speculation that its sonar will be of Chinese origin has yet to be confirmed.
> 
> The propulsion system consists of four MTU diesels. In a departure from existing designs, there is no funnel stack. Instead, the diesels exhaust near the waterline as they do on MEKO-type frigates to minimize infrared signatures. Top speed is expected to be around 30 kts. The hull has two sets of fin stabilizers as well as bilge keels.
> The ship has hangars for boats and a helicopter. The latter will presumably be able to accommodate one of the Agusta-Westland AW-159 Wildcat helicopters in service with the Algerian Navy.
> 
> Source: News of C28A for Algerian Navy: Real-time updates | Page 11_





Nabil365 said:


> Can someone pls tell Bangladesh navy to buy this frigate!


over price for bangladesh, $500-$550M per frigate, chinese option is better. Chinese has offered a wide range of frigates for export with reasonable price like around $350M at best


----------



## Penguin

BDforever said:


> over price for bangladesh, $500-$550M per frigate, chinese option is better. Chinese has offered a wide range of frigates for export with reasonable price like around $350M at best


Who says the Russians would be asking $500-$550 million per frigate? Remember they are kind of stuck with these.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Penguin said:


> Who says the Russians would be asking $500-$550 million per frigate? Remember they are kind of stuck with these.


just checked the price, if they charge around $300M, well I will do lungi dance

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

BDforever said:


> just checked the price, if they charge around $300M, well I will do lungi dance


Not if India wants them


----------



## BDforever

45'22' said:


> Not if India wants them


i thought you believe in made in India and India is self-depended who builds indigenous warships

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bdslph

Bilal9 said:


> Another shot of the Buyan class at the Almaz shipyard. Some showing Russian water-jet drive units.





BDforever said:


> over price for bangladesh, $500-$550M per frigate, chinese option is better. Chinese has offered a wide range of frigates for export with reasonable price like around $350M at best





Penguin said:


> Who says the Russians would be asking $500-$550 million per frigate? Remember they are kind of stuck with these.





BDforever said:


> just checked the price, if they charge around $300M, well I will do lungi dance



Russia dont want this plus they want to get rid of it and it dont have engine 
so they will put the price down
if still expensive we better be off with the chinese one

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Penguin

45'22' said:


> Not if India wants them


Well, supply and demand at work, I would say. If India isn't interested (it could get the necessary engines directly from Ukraine), where are the Russians going to go with these ships? And if they are stuck with them, prices wil drop, fast. There being an alternative buyer, should also affect the price for the 'preferred' buyer, India.



bdslph said:


> Russia dont want this plus they want to get rid of it and it dont have engine
> so they will put the price down
> if still expensive we better be off with the chinese one


India - or any client - can directly order the GtUs from Ukraine (who are stuck with 3 sets of GtUs that they won't be delivering to Russia) , and 'drop' them in.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud

Penguin said:


> Well, supply and demand at work, I would say. If India isn't interested (it could get the necessary engines directly from Ukraine), where are the Russians going to go with these ships? And if they are stuck with them, prices wil drop, fast. There being an alternative buyer, should also affect the price for the 'preferred' buyer, India.
> 
> 
> India - or any client - can directly order the GtUs from Ukraine (who are stuck with 3 sets of GtUs that they won't be delivering to Russia) , and 'drop' them in.


Egypt can be also a alternative buyer.......................


----------



## Penguin

masud said:


> Egypt can be also a alternative buyer.......................


Nah, they are acquiring ships from the French.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud

Penguin said:


> Nah, they are acquiring ships from the French.


yeah and the most rediculas is.......mistal class.


----------



## bdslph

masud said:


> yeah and the most rediculas is.......mistal class.



it is more like show of power


----------



## masud

bdslph said:


> it is more like show of power


no it,s not.............it,s international polatics.


----------



## Penguin

masud said:


> yeah and the most rediculas is.......mistal class.


That actually makes sense....


----------



## 45'22'

BDforever said:


> i thought you believe in made in India and India is self-depended who builds indigenous warships


I believe in make in India but our 2 shipyards who have experience with frigates arent free
If Russia partners with our pipapav then it will be a time consuming process


Penguin said:


> Well, supply and demand at work, I would say. If India isn't interested (it could get the necessary engines directly from Ukraine), where are the Russians going to go with these ships? And if they are stuck with them, prices wil drop, fast. There being an alternative buyer, should also affect the price for the 'preferred' buyer, India.
> 
> 
> India - or any client - can directly order the GtUs from Ukraine (who are stuck with 3 sets of GtUs that they won't be delivering to Russia) , and 'drop' them in.


True about supply n demand
But i think the chances of India buying upgraded talwars at a higher price got more chances than Bangladesh going for the frigates


----------



## Penguin

45'22' said:


> I believe in make in India but our 2 shipyards who have experience with frigates arent free
> If Russia partners with our pipapav then it will be a time consuming process
> 
> True about supply n demand
> But i think the chances of India buying upgraded talwars at a higher price got more chances than Bangladesh going for the frigates


IN already has training, maintenance and logistics for these ships in place, so adding more is relatively low cost. That is different for BN.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Penguin said:


> IN already has training, maintenance and logistics for these ships in place, so adding more is relatively low cost. That is different for BN.



@Penguin bhai - does India's Naval planning and strategy allow for purchasing three more?

These are reportedly *based on* the Talwar class design. However are they identical?

What - if any, are the differences?

Also - Bangladesh could get two hulls sans engine (hopefully not rusted out like the Vikramaditya scenario) and duplicate them locally (after powerplant and Chinese weapons integration) with ToT and licensing. Unless the completed hulls come already with a weapons and sensors fit.

But building large 4000 ton frigates is a distant future step - after we complete local builds of the C13B's (056 class) - quite a few years off. Our Navy is already building newer facilities for this assembly....existing Navy-owned facilities may not be sufficient.

Private sector yards (very large portion locally) may also build hull sub-assemblies for the Durjoy and C13B's I am hearing. They won't mind getting the work. 

How difficult were the F22P builds? Did they cost more than the purchased F22P's or did Pakistan actually save money?



masud said:


> Ships from the Bangladesh and U.S. navies gather in formation in the Bay of Bengal during Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training (CARAT) Bangladesh 2015. This is#partnershipsmatter in action with the U.S.
> Navy and Bangladesh Navy working together at sea
> 
> In picture :
> • Freedom-class littoral combat ship USS Fort Worth (LCS-3)
> • Type 053H2 (Jianghu-III) Class Guided Missile Frigate BNS Abu Bakar
> (F-15)
> • Modified Ulsan-class (DW-2000H) Guided Missile Frigate BNS
> Bangabandhu (F-25)
> • Castle Class Guided Missile Corvette BNS Dhaleshwari (F36)
> 
> © CARAT - Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training



LCS-3 is a 3000+ tonne ship and *LARGER *than the Bangabandhu class (and also F22P). Maximum published speed (so far) is *48 knots*. Yes virginia it *can* haul some @ss with about a twelve foot roostertail! Here's a video....


----------



## damiendehorn

These russian frigates won't be anywhere as cheap as $300m, even without the main engines and subsystems. The lowest price that you could expect for these are about $500m to $550m each, then you'll be in trouble....here's why....say by some majical reason we managed to persuade the Russians to sell these frigates to us for under $500m each, do you think the Ukrainians would sell us the turbines for anywhere what they were selling them to the Russians? Knowing that were now stuck with these, with the only option to fit them with the Ukrainian turbines they would just hike the price. Its a bad idea, you'd end up paying a lot more in the end.

Just look at the price the Indians paid for each of their latest Talwar class frigates to get an idea of the cost. Then remember our budget is around $570m for 2 LIGHT frigates.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

damiendehorn said:


> These russian frigates won't be anywhere as cheap as $300m, even without the main engines and subsystems. The lowest price that you could expect for these are about $500m to $550m each, then you'll be in trouble....here's why....say by some majical reason we managed to persuade the Russians to sell these frigates to us for under $500m each, do you think the Ukrainians would sell us the turbines for anywhere what they were selling them to the Russians? Knowing that were now stuck with these, with the only option to fit them with the Ukrainian turbines they would just hike the price. Its a bad idea, you'd end up paying a lot more in the end.
> 
> Just look at the price the Indians paid for each of their latest Talwar class frigates to get an idea of the cost. Then remember our budget is around $570m for 2 LIGHT frigates.



I didn't know the frigates were that expensive.

If Ukrainians try to milk us, couldn't we go with the GE LM2500 turbines? These decades proven units are used in the BNS Somudra Joy class as well. I think the latest Indian Kolkata class destroyers also run on four of those units. At most the Russian frigates will need two for their size.

But yeah I do see your point.

So if this doesn't work out then is the Chinese C28 the best choice?


----------



## damiendehorn

Bilal9 said:


> I didn't know the frigates were that expensive.
> 
> If Ukrainians try to milk us, couldn't we go with the GE LM2500 turbines? These decades proven units are used in the BNS Somudra Joy class as well. I think the latest Indian Kolkata class destroyers also run on four of those units. At most the Russian frigates will need two for their size.
> 
> But yeah I do see your point.
> 
> So if this doesn't work out then is the Chinese C28 the best choice?



Its boubtful if they can be reconfigured to take other turbines that easily, even if they could the cost of doing so would increase their price substantially. This is the reason why the russians are in the spot they are in.

We have other options available, depending on what user requirements are? Do we want medium sized frigates @ 4000+ tonnes or do we want light frigates @ 2000+ toones?

My prefered options are German scaled down MEKO A-200SAN Valor class @ 2700 tonnes instead of 3700 tonnes, German yards are in a desperate state right now and the German government are happy to provide long term loans....its possible to get them for around €300m each. Remember also Germany is a big potential importer of our RMG....so a deal can be made were we buy German frigates and latter subs in return for their support in expand imports of our RMG.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud

Penguin said:


> That actually makes sense....


sir, i am quiet interested to know how ?


----------



## Penguin

Bilal9 said:


> @Penguin bhai - does India's Naval planning and strategy allow for purchasing three more?
> 
> These are reportedly *based on* the Talwar class design. However are they identical?
> 
> What - if any, are the differences?



Visible difference relative to Talwar Batch 2 are limited mainly to the use of a VLU for Shtil (rather than a single ral launcher). Also, the russian ships would not have any of the non-russian equipment that those of the IN have e.g. French or Indian sonars, Kelvin Hughes Nucleus-2 6000A radar set for short-range navigation and surface surveillance, BEL Ajanta EW/ESM system



Bilal9 said:


> Also - Bangladesh could get two hulls sans engine (hopefully not rusted out like the Vikramaditya scenario) and duplicate them locally (after powerplant and Chinese weapons integration) with ToT and licensing. Unless the completed hulls come already with a weapons and sensors fit.


What do you mean 'rusted out'. These are brand new hulls, building. There is no comparison whatsoever with the starting situation of the Gorshkov T-AKR when the conversion to INS Vikramaditya began.

Of the last 3 russian ships ordered, the first was laid down summer 2013, the second in fall 2013, the third has yet to start building. They are all scheduled for commissioning in 2017-18. IO don't see why you would want to put Chinese weapons on these. The only issue with the Russian ships is that they use Ukrainan gass turbines. The buyer would simply buy turbines from Ukraine and fit them locally. ( I would think the Ukraininans would be happy do oblige for else they would loose the sale of 3 shipsets)



masud said:


> sir, i am quiet interested to know how ?


1. Look at the ongoing modernization effort of the EN. Is entails a red sea and a med fleet.
2. Look at the age and state of their current landing assets. Pretty useless, old, manpower intensive small stuff

Mistrals make good command ships, have hospitals, their helicopter assets are way more flexible than the small landing craft. Esp with an eye to anti-piracy ops in the Arabian sea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud

Penguin said:


> 1. Look at the ongoing modernization effort of the EN. Is entails a red sea and a med fleet.
> 2. Look at the age and state of their current landing assets. Pretty useless, old, manpower intensive small stuff
> 
> Mistrals make good command ships, have hospitals, their helicopter assets are way more flexible than the small landing craft. Esp with an eye to anti-piracy ops in the Arabian sea.


yeah i got it, anti-piracy ops is absolatly right, but against israel mistal is no more then a iron coffin. but it makes sence israel and egypt is not going to war in near future. 

sir, what your choice of friget for bangladesh navy......................


----------



## Bilal9

damiendehorn said:


> My prefered options are German scaled down MEKO A-200SAN Valor class @ 2700 tonnes instead of 3700 tonnes



@damiendehorn agreed 

Valour class is a great design (Stealthy, well-armed), but I checked Wiki and it said displacement is closer to 3700 tonnes. So maybe they quoted wrong?

The hull and other modifications were made to the Meko A200 design so it could survive high Sea States around the cape. A lot of South African (DENEL manufactured) weapons (such as a 32-canister VLS package of the Umkhonto point defense missile) is now offered with the standard A-200 weapons fit.

However the Algerians paid about Euro 2 Billion for their two A-200's (maybe the SAAB weapons fit was higher grade?)

First Algerian MEKO A-200 frigate undocked - IHS Jane's 360

@Penguin bhai what are your thoughts?


----------



## damiendehorn

Bilal9 said:


> @damiendehorn agreed
> 
> Valour class is a great design (Stealthy, well-armed), but I checked Wiki and it said displacement is closer to 3700 tonnes. So maybe they quoted wrong?
> 
> The hull and other modifications were made to the Meko A200 design so it could survive high Sea States around the cape. A lot of South African (DENEL manufactured) weapons (such as a 32-canister VLS package of the Umkhonto point defense missile) is now offered with the standard A-200 weapons fit.
> 
> However the Algerians paid about Euro 2 Billion for their two A-200's (maybe the SAAB weapons fit was higher grade?)
> 
> First Algerian MEKO A-200 frigate undocked - IHS Jane's 360
> 
> @Penguin bhai what are your thoughts?



Bhai, if you see I said a scaled down MEKO A-200SAN, the South African Navy ships are @ 3700 tonnes....we don't need that large frigates considering the depth of the Bay of Bengal. What we need are light frigates with good sea keeping, @ 2500 - 2700 tonnes. 

The Algerian A-200AN are structurally similar to the Valor class but have a very different systems fit. The $2.7bn contract quoted for the 2 ships are not quite right, first it includes 6 naval helicopters, second it also includes the construction of a whole new naval dockyard to be built in Algeria for the construction of further ships of class to be constructed in Algeria. Third from what we hear there was a lot of "over invoicing".

So what in the end should we buy, something like what i just talked about and the new MEKO CSL....





The other option we could go for are updated C-28A with VLS instead of a FM90 launcher.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

damiendehorn said:


> Bhai, if you see I said a scaled down MEKO A-200SAN, the South African Navy ships are @ 3700 tonnes....we don't need that large frigates considering the depth of the Bay of Bengal. What we need are light frigates with good sea keeping, @ 2500 - 2700 tonnes.
> 
> The Algerian A-200AN are structurally similar to the Valor class but have a very different systems fit. The $2.7bn contract quoted for the 2 ships are not quite right, first it includes 6 naval helicopters, second it also includes the construction of a whole new naval dockyard to be built in Algeria for the construction of further ships of class to be constructed in Algeria. Third from what we hear there was a lot of "over invoicing".
> 
> So what in the end should we buy, something like what i just talked about and the new MEKO CSL....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other option we could go for are updated C-28A with VLS instead of a FM90 launcher.



Thanks for your informative post! And my bad for not catching the 'scaled down' part.

Well there's a lot to like about the TKMS MEKO CSL Light Frigate. The 360 degree bridge, higher speed (45 knots), Low draft (<4m), 2 Heli storage, RHIB launch system and above all superb stealthy features are wonderful for a small littoral Navy like ours.

In fact it should be wonderful for the US of A. This one betters the LCS Freedom Littoral ship class by a mile....for the same mission profile.

We might consider New yard construction with TKMS as an option as well and have some of the assets of the older yards transferred to Bangladesh. Khulna Shipyard was also largely supplied and built by the Germans in the 1950's. This may pave the way for further export orders as TKMS is winding down its own yards.

Now the $10,000 question is, does (or will) it fit any of the future mission profiles that BN has per our Littoral threat scenario? Keeping in mind of course different modules available for different missions.

This vessel, while superb, is in fact quite in a different class to what we have now (operationally as well as training-wise) but change has to come sooner or later and sometimes it is 'disruptive'. Like in some of the larger Asian navies as we have seen of late.


----------



## asad71

Bilal9 said:


> @Penguin bhai - does India's Naval planning and strategy allow for purchasing three more?
> 
> These are reportedly *based on* the Talwar class design. However are they identical?
> 
> What - if any, are the differences?
> 
> Also - Bangladesh could get two hulls sans engine (hopefully not rusted out like the Vikramaditya scenario) and duplicate them locally (after powerplant and Chinese weapons integration) with ToT and licensing. Unless the completed hulls come already with a weapons and sensors fit.
> 
> But building large 4000 ton frigates is a distant future step - after we complete local builds of the C13B's (056 class) - quite a few years off. Our Navy is already building newer facilities for this assembly....existing Navy-owned facilities may not be sufficient.
> 
> Private sector yards (very large portion locally) may also build hull sub-assemblies for the Durjoy and C13B's I am hearing. They won't mind getting the work.
> 
> How difficult were the F22P builds? Did they cost more than the purchased F22P's or did Pakistan actually save money?
> 
> 
> 
> LCS-3 is a 3000+ tonne ship and *LARGER *than the Bangabandhu class (and also F22P). Maximum published speed (so far) is *48 knots*. Yes virginia it *can* haul some @ss with about a twelve foot roostertail! Here's a video....



Did you know that BN is in the process of taking over CDD (Chittagong Dry Dock). That should facilitate building larger craft.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

damiendehorn said:


> The other option we could go for are updated C-28A with VLS instead of a FM90 launcher.



If we can adopt these stealthy features into a new type ship similarly sized to the C-28 built in China - that would be a great combination and even better. Have TKMS consult with the Chinese yards on the builds and weapons fit and even bring in better western sensors and radar (like the Indians have done with their larger Russian hulls).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

asad71 said:


> Did you know that BN is in the process of taking over CDD (Chittagong Dry Dock). That should facilitate building larger craft.


----------



## Bilal9

asad71 said:


> Did you know that BN is in the process of taking over CDD (Chittagong Dry Dock). That should facilitate building larger craft.



Great News!

The Navy does need the facility immediately for its builds.

The displacement capacity for CDD is in the area of 20,000 DWT which should be sufficient for any large Frigate build. It can repair or build ships up to 175 meter in length.

Interesting picture of the two newer Algerian C28A's with a 056 class. Nice to compare sizes.

I like how the masts are now stealthier than previous vessels but the MEKO CSL is of course in another class stealth-wise.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal9

Going to focus on the sensor fit and how Chinese sensors/radars fitted on the C-28A are 'watered down' from the 054 class. If we have to go for this purchase - it warrants closer scrutiny. So let's do a deep technical dive - shall we?

The Chinese defense industry sees the C-28A as a smaller scaled-down version of the 054 class and is (depending on glass half full/empty theory) termed as either a 'Heavy Corvette' or a 'Light Frigate'. Conversely the 054 class (and variants) are known of course as full frigates. Bangabandhu class in BN inventory is also considered a light frigate because it displaces only 2300 tons - in spite of being thoroughly modern and capable as it is. C28A is going to be heavier than the Bangabandhu by about 500 tonnes.

Here's a visual rundown of the sensors on the C-28A with the description and specs following. I am especially curious about the Chinese EW suite and will try to gather more info (origin, dependence on Baidou system etc.).

I am also curious how the C-28 compares to the 054 class sensor-wise - but let's look at the C-28A first....

Although not sensor related - the ASW Helis on the C-28A are going to be the older Super Lynx ones (Algeria already operates half a dozen of these). I'd like to know if the smaller (and newer) AW-159 with Dipping Sonar and Sea-Skua capability can be sufficient as a replacement. Bangladesh already is a good customer of Agusta Westland with AW-109 and AW-139 helis in the BN SAR fleet.







The ship is equipped with a *Smart-S Mk2 *medium to long-range air and surface surveillance 3D multibeam PESA radar designed by Thales Nederland, with a maximum range of 250 KM.






The C-28A's *EW combat system is largely Chinese with the exception of the Thales Smart-S Mk2*, associated multifunction operator consoles (MOC)/Tacticos cluster, Link Y datalinks, and associated consoles. Four or so MOC for the Smart-S are integrated with a CSTC-supplied combat management system (CMS).

Two navigation radars - an I-band (X-band) set (*Racal Decca RM-1290*) and






an E/F-band (S-band) set - (*Kelvin Hughes SharpEye radar)*.






In addition a *Type 364* targeting and secondary air search radar is fitted.






One* Type 345* fire-control radar system used to guide the FM90N missiles.






Two *Type 347G (Rice Bowl) *fire-control radar used to guide the Type 730 CIWS.






C28's are also equipped with a hull-mounted *Chinese origin sonar*. (*spec?*)

Electronic warfare & decoys: *ESM:** 2 × Type 726-4* *Decoy launcher system*. (lanzacohetes)







Digital and solid state Type 726-4 decoy launcher system is mounted on both sides of the ship and consists of two launchers.
The primary role of the Type 726-4 is to *launch chaff and decoys*.
However, atypically, it may also fire ASW* rockets* (against submarines, torpedoes, and frogmen), and even be used for shore bombardment.(*how?*)
Each launcher has *18 tubes arranged in three six-tube rows*.
Firing is typically controlled automatically by the combat data system, but a manual control console is also provided.
Regarding the 054A class' sensors - the following warrants a careful review from AFCEA. Although dated - I believe the analysis still largely stands.

China Deploys New Littoral Ships | SIGNAL Magazine

=============================================================

Frigates with advanced systems complement guided missile destroyers.

The People’s Republic of China has launched a new series of frigates that provide an effective modern capability for littoral operations. Known as the Type 054 series, these new frigates can be categorized into two classes—the 054 _Jingkai_ and the newer, much more capable 054A. The first appeared about four years ago, but China could be gearing up to produce both variants in large numbers.

China’s impressive new generation 052 _Luyang_-class guided missile destroyers (DDGs) have made the launching of a new stealthy People’s Liberation Army Navy (PLAN) 054 frigate class go nearly unnoticed. But China has a long history of deploying littoral ships, and it now may be incorporating capabilities hitherto found only in blue-water deployments.

The PLAN has launched 41 frigates in five series classes since 1975, and most still are available for littoral operations. Several obsolete frigates have been scrapped or are in a reserve status, and many of China’s 30 remaining 053/053H _Jianghu_ frigates are not considered modern. Unlike distant blue-water missions, many coastal and shallow-water operations are near local air and surface support and do not require high technology ships. China has only 14 modern 053H3 and 053H2 _Jiangwei_frigates split between its Eastern and Southern fleets. Basing only four old frigates in the Northern Fleet seems an operational limitation that one _Luhu_ DDG and old _Luda_ destroyers cannot fulfill.

Because of a slow startup production rate for the 054 ships, the PLAN is upgrading the _Jiangwei_ variants to be effective in modern combat scenarios. One upgrade—adding the HN-900 indigent and Russian Light Bulb datalinks—could provide vital connectivity with new DDGs and also Russian Pacific warships. _Jiangwei_ hulls 539 and 540 are removing and replacing their original main guns, search radars, YJ-8 surface-to-surface missiles (SSMs) and two 37-millimeter guns, according to _Kanwa Defence Review_.

The new generation PLAN post-_Luda_ modern DDG designs all have had only one or two hull production runs. It is possible that the 054 frigate design may be the first new PLAN surface warship to be produced in large numbers since the old 053/053H 21-ship _Jianghu_ frigate design from 1970 to 1986. Another clue to this idea is the fact that the production is being split between two shipyards as was done for the _Jianghu_ instead of all being produced at one shipyard. The 054 and especially the 054A are significant new vessels reflecting the PLAN modernization previously seen only in a few DDGs. These demonstrate a more versatile littoral and blue-water combat vessel that could be produced in quantity.

China launched the first new 3,500-ton, 132-meter 054 _Jingkai_-class frigate, hull 525, named _Ma’Anshan_, in Shanghai. The second, hull 526, the Wenzhou, was launched in late 2003 in Guangzhou shipyard. In addition to a sleek stealthy design,* the most noticeable feature on these two ships is their large radome on the mast aft of the diesel propulsion intake vent structure*.

There are conflicting descriptions of the large radome details. _Kanwa Defence Review_ calls it the SR-64, which is a modern sophisticated anti-ship missile detect-and-track radar in the H band. The 2006 edition of _Jane’s Naval Weapon Systems_ calls it Type 364 Seagull C at G band. It previously was on only the newest 052B and 052C _Luyang_ DDGs. Its maximum detection range for SSMs is 12,000 meters, and it handles target speeds of up to Mach 3.0. *This mandates very high data rate calculations.*

The 052C _Luyang_ has two Russian seven-barrel Type 730 close-in weapon system (CIWS) and two Rice Bowl fire control radars. The 054 frigate has four six-barrel Type 630 CIWS, which is a Chinese copy of the Russian AK-630. The firing rate of the CIWS is 4,500 to 5,000 rounds per minute. However, there is only one Type 347G Rice Bowl fire control radar located on the deck above the helicopter hangar.

This is a serious 054 CIWS limitation, because the single aft Rice Bowl fire control radar can engage incoming targets on only one side, and there are two mounts on each side. This CIWS radar completes the anti-SSM suite by taking over contact tracking at a range of 3,000 meters. This enables a good track solution when the incoming target reaches the CIWS gatling gun maximum range. *Type 054 has a backup optic-electronic OFD-630 tracker* *in case of electronic jamming of the gun radar, which could provide limited aid to the two Type 630 guns* on the side that Rice Bowl cannot engage.

The two 054 ships have the French Crotale HQ-7 surface-to-air missile (SAM) system with eight missiles having a range of 13 kilometers. The Type 345 fire control radar is the I/J-band radar for Crotale. *Two Racal Decca 1290 navigation radars, or the RM-1290 I-band Chinese copies*, are located on the foremast yardarms. The electronic countermeasures jammers appear to be the Type 984 I band and Type 985 for the E/F band that are on _Luyang_ DDGs. The passive ESM probably is an SR-210 intercept receiver as on _Luyang_ DDGs and _Jiangwei_ II frigates.

*The combat direction system (CDS) is designated ZKSB4/6, according to a French source. It is a copy of the French TAVITAC CDS. France first sold the Thomson CSF TAVITAC to China for initial installation on upgraded Luda II DDG 105 and 109 in 1987 and the Luhu DDG 112 and 114 in 1994.* The lead ship FFG 525 has eight YJ-2 SSMs with a speed of Mach 1.5 and a range of 120 kilometers (75 miles), but these are replaced on FFG 526 with newer YJ-83 with a speed of Mach 2.0 and a range extended to 150 kilometers (95 miles).

The enlarged helicopter hangar allows deployment of the antisubmarine warfare (ASW) Ka-28 helicopter, which is a sophisticated ASW platform. Russian ASW avionics sensors include the OKA-2 or newer dipping sonar, APM series MAD, Novella surveillance radar and Baku sonobuoy system for RGB series active or passive sonobuoys. Weapons include three APR-2 Orlan active/passive torpedoes or PLAB-250 Lastochka depth bombs. Although the bow sonar is not named in current references, it could be either a French medium frequency DUBV-23 or a Chinese-built copy.

The only visible ASW weapons are two triple barrel ASW torpedo tube launchers with Yu-variant homing torpedoes along with the ubiquitous cell ASW mortars on the forecastle. There is no hint at possible CY-1 anti-submarine rocket (ASROC) loadout. It is more likely that this would be found in the 527 and later upgraded 054A versions. The 1986 ASIANDEX naval exhibition in China first displayed a missile that looked like the U.S. Navy ASROC missile with Yu-2 (MK 46 copy) payload. It has been rumored that several PLAN warships from _Luda_ DDGs to _Jiangwei_ frigates have CY-1 capability, but it has never been verified or observed. Photographs have shown a _Jiangwei_ forward six-barrel launcher firing a CSAN-2 SAM. The CY-1 probably cannot be loaded because it is longer than the _Jiangwei_ launcher. At least one reference has cited a passive towed array capability for 054, but this is not visible. The main battery is a 100-millimeter gun that is a copy of the French Creusot-Loire. It provides 80-round-per-minute rapid fire and features dual-purpose automatic reloading. The gun turret has a new stealthy cover as is found on the _Luyang_ DDGs.

The propulsion is one that has been common for PLAN ships for more than 20 years using SEMT Pielstick 16 PAC STC diesels. One difference with the 054 frigates is that their diesels are license built by Hudong Shipyard. This has resulted in many reported breakdowns at sea with the lead 054 ship. It had to be towed back to port in mid-2005 during shipyard sea trials. It was expected that following the practice of all post-1990 new DDG designs, there would be only a few of these built. This was reinforced by the fact that only eight Kamewa screws were procured from Sweden for four hulls.

The 054A offers many powerful weapon characteristics that reflect PLAN ship evolution. A stealthy-looking model frigate, called F16U, was displayed at a 2000 naval exhibit by Hudong Shipyard. It resembles the upgraded 054A with a vertical launch system (VLS) forward and a large three-dimensional radar. Western experts predicted a VLS addition in the 054 modernization, but the actual 054A included many more unexpected weapon upgrades transforming the offensive capabilities from the 054 frigate baseline.

The third and fourth hull 527 and 528 were launched in 2006 in Hudong and Guangzhou shipyards. Replacing the limited-range Crotale HQ-7 forward SAM is not the rotating HQ-7 drum type VLS that was on 052C. The new rectangular module has 32 square hatches and resembles the U.S. Navy MK 41 VLS. The designation of this new VLS is unknown, as it has previously been observed only on an experimental weapon platform.

Other unexpected upgrades appeared. Four Shtil SAN-6 SAM directors provide the capability to detect and track multiple targets and to rapidly launch VLS SAMs against them. A Bandstand Mineral active ME-1 and passive ME-2 SSM track radome above the bridge greatly enhances targeting for the eight YJ-83 SSMs. A back-to-back three-dimensional Top Plate E/F-band air search radar is similar to the Russian Fregate radar on new DDGs. A new radome is added on the deck above the aft helicopter hangar where the CIWS Rice Lamp radar had been. Replacement of the 630 CIWS with the 730 CIWS, which are copies of French Goalkeeper CIWS, place the radar director above the gun such as on the U.S. Phalanx. The 100-millimeter main battery was replaced by the new Russian AK 176M 76-millimeter gun with a stealth turret.

The 054A may be the optimal candidate to carry the CY-1 ASW missile. The VLS is the optimal launcher for the CY-1 ASW ASROC. The medium frequency bow sonar can acquire submarine contacts at maximum CY-1 ranges to optimize the ASW sensor/weapon performance. New satellite communication or Light Bulb SSM datalink radomes are added port and starboard on the SR-64 pedestal. The 054A configuration resolved the problem of the inability of a single CIWS fire control to control the four 630 guns against incoming targets from port and starboard. It achieved this by using 730 CIWS units with their own fire control radars. The 054A also has underwater roll stabilizer fins beneath the mack to reduce roll.

The two lead 054 ships probably would be based where most of the East Fleet frigates always have been at the Dinghai base on ZhoushanIsland. The modern Luang DDGs have been based at Xiangshan harbor just south of the Fleet Headquarters at Ningbo. That is where there is a Russian support enclave for training and maintenance support for the complex DDG Russian combat systems. It would be practical for the 054A frigates to be based with the _Luyang_s and _Sovremmenyis_ because they share the same complex 730 CIWS, VLS, three-dimensional Top Pair, SR-64, Bandstand, SAN-6 SAM directors and other electronics not found on the 054 or any other PLAN frigate.

These new PLAN frigates shift the naval force balance between China and its maritime neighbors. Taiwan’s navy has eight each U.S._Perry_- and _Knox_-class frigates and six French _Lafayette_-class frigates. This gives Taiwan a significant force when assessing the PLAN Jiangkai.

The United States built 30 _Perry_-class FFG frigates from 1977 to 1987. Taiwan’s frigates come from a dated design but have many upgraded systems. _Perry_ ASW systems include LAMPS ASW helicopter deck, six torpedo tubes, SQS-56 hull LF sonar and SQR-19 towed array. Other systems are the MK 13 launcher for four Harpoon SSM and 36 SM-1 SAMs, one 76-millimeter gun, one Phalanx CIWS, air search, surface search and gun/missile fire control radars, and two LM-2500 gas turbines for propulsion.

The United States built 44 _Knox_-class frigates in the early 1970s and decommissioned all of them by the early 1990s. Taiwan bought eight of those equipped with ASROC, helicopter deck, LF bow sonar, one CIWS, one 5-inch gun and the usual radars and EW, but modernization of some systems is ongoing. The lack of an SSM capability was rectified by putting four Harpoon missiles in outer ASROC launcher cells.

The six French _Lafayette_-class ships built from 1994 to 1996 with a stealthy hull design are more comparable to the PLAN 054. The _Lafayette_ has the same CIWS and 76-millimeter gun as the _Perry_, but it also has French Thomson air, surface and fire control radars and LF sonar. The old Sea Chaparrel SAM is being replaced with SM-1 SAM MK 41 VLS launchers. The Taiwan-designed eight-cell Hsiung Feng SSM launcher lacks a long-range anti-SSM detection radar similar to the SR-64 on Type 054. The _Lafayette_ weighs 3,700 tons, is 125-meters long and has four SEMT Pielstick 16 PA diesel propulsion and the TAVITAC combat direction system, as does the _Jingkai_ class.

Increasing Sino-Japan naval tensions and intrusions make the Japanese Maritime Self Defense Force (JMSDF) frigates worth mention. The JMSDF has nine 1980-1991 vintage frigates of three traditional non-stealthy designs. All have a 76-millimeter main gun, combined gas turbine and combined diesel or gas propulsion along with Harpoon SSM launchers and six ASW torpedo tubes. Only the largest—the 2,550-ton _Abukuma_ class of six ships has Phalanx CIWS and super high frequency satellite communications as well as an ASROC ASW long-range launcher. The two 1,760-ton _Yubari_ and single 1,450-ton _Ishikari_ have British Bofor ASW mortars. All have chaff decoy launchers and passive electronic support measures systems. The _Jingkai_ generally is superior to all of these JMSDF frigates in anti-aircraft warfare and offensive and defensive SSM combat, but not in ASW.

_James C. Bussert is employed at the Naval Surface Warfare Center, Dahlgren, Virginia, where he works on surface-ship antisubmarine fire control systems._

- See more at: China Deploys New Littoral Ships | SIGNAL Magazine


----------



## Penguin

masud said:


> yeah i got it, anti-piracy ops is absolatly right, but against israel mistal is no more then a iron coffin. but it makes sence israel and egypt is not going to war in near future.
> 
> sir, what your choice of friget for bangladesh navy......................


Peace Treaty since 1979.... In 2012, the Muslim Brotherhood declared their support for the peace treaty. Israeli Prime Minister Benyamin Netanyahu affirmed he had no problem dealing with the Muslim Brotherhood so long as the peace treaty was respected. Both Israel and Egypt remain major recipients of US military and foreign aid.



Bilal9 said:


> @damiendehorn agreed
> 
> Valour class is a great design (Stealthy, well-armed), but I checked Wiki and it said displacement is closer to 3700 tonnes. So maybe they quoted wrong?
> 
> The hull and other modifications were made to the Meko A200 design so it could survive high Sea States around the cape. A lot of South African (DENEL manufactured) weapons (such as a 32-canister VLS package of the Umkhonto point defense missile) is now offered with the standard A-200 weapons fit.
> 
> However the Algerians paid about Euro 2 Billion for their two A-200's (maybe the SAAB weapons fit was higher grade?)
> 
> First Algerian MEKO A-200 frigate undocked - IHS Jane's 360
> 
> @Penguin bhai what are your thoughts?



The algerian ships are very heavily armed: 16 RBS15 (rather than 8) 32 Umkhonto (rather than 16). Oto Melara 127/64 LW 127mm main gun (possibly with VULCANO ammunition) etc. That should bump price a bit. However, usually a contract is for more than just the ship and systems. Check what is includes: additional ordnance, spares, (multiyear) training, (multiyear) maintenance?











A smaller version is available MEKOA100 (aka cancelled Garwon class for Poland, not to be confused with MEKO100 OPV aka Kedah class for Malaysia):

Displacement: 1,650-2,050 tonnes
Length: 90.10–95.20 m (295.6–312.3 ft)
Beam: 12.80–13.30 m (42.0–43.6 ft)
Draught: 3.35–3.60 m (11.0–11.8 ft)
Propulsion:

1 × General Electric LM2500 gas turbine
2 × MTU diesel engines
Speed: 29.5 kn (55 km/h)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## damiendehorn

Penguin said:


> Peace Treaty since 1979.... In 2012, the Muslim Brotherhood declared their support for the peace treaty. Israeli Prime Minister Benyamin Netanyahu affirmed he had no problem dealing with the Muslim Brotherhood so long as the peace treaty was respected. Both Israel and Egypt remain major recipients of US military and foreign aid.
> 
> 
> 
> The algerian ships are very heavily armed: 16 RBS15 (rather than 8) 32 Umkhonto (rather than 16). Oto Melara 127/64 LW 127mm main gun (possibly with VULCANO ammunition) etc. That should bump price a bit. However, usually a contract is for more than just the ship and systems. Check what is includes: additional ordnance, spares, (multiyear) training, (multiyear) maintenance?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A smaller version is available MEKOA100 (aka cancelled Garwon class for Poland, not to be confused with MEKO100 OPV aka Kedah class for Malaysia):
> 
> Displacement: 1,650-2,050 tonnes
> Length: 90.10–95.20 m (295.6–312.3 ft)
> Beam: 12.80–13.30 m (42.0–43.6 ft)
> Draught: 3.35–3.60 m (11.0–11.8 ft)
> Propulsion:
> 
> 1 × General Electric LM2500 gas turbine
> 2 × MTU diesel engines
> Speed: 29.5 kn (55 km/h)



The MEKO system are very modular, which can be seen in the varity of designs. I like the A-100 that was offered to Poland, but size and weapons fit wise its more of a corvette then a frigate, a tad too light. From what I am hearing the navy wants something thats around 2500 tonnes to 3000 tonnes.

The government on the other hand for personal reasons want to maintan the Bangabundhu as the navys flagship, so they would like a cheaper smaller and ultimately less capable ship.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

damiendehorn said:


> The MEKO system are very modular, which can be seen in the varity of designs. I like the A-100 that was offered to Poland, but size and weapons fit wise its more of a corvette then a frigate, a tad too light. From what I am hearing the navy wants something thats around 2500 tonnes to 3000 tonnes.
> 
> The government on the other hand for personal reasons want to maintan the Bangabundhu as the navys flagship, so they would like a cheaper smaller and ultimately less capable ship.



So, the navy is looking for a light frigate.

MEKO A100 corvette (2400 ton fld)
ThyssenKrupp Marine Systems

MEKO CSL CSL Light Frigate (2750 ton fld)
ThyssenKrupp Marine Systems

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

damiendehorn said:


> The government on the other hand for personal reasons want to maintain the Bangabundhu as the navys flagship, so they would like a cheaper smaller and ultimately less capable ship.



If its up to SHW to dictate Bangladesh Naval doctrine for personal reasons - then it is a huge disappointment.

Why not order two of the MEKO CSL's and re-name one of them as Bangabandhu and another one as her mother? 

We can't stay at the Bangabandhu light frigate stage forever.....

By the way what is the price difference between the C28A's for Algeria (as fitted with western sensors and Chinese armament) vs. a MEKO CSL with standard weapons fit? And thinking about which - will they sell NATO weapons like RAM launchers, ASROC and Goalkeeper to Bangladesh?


----------



## damiendehorn

Penguin said:


> So, the navy is looking for a light frigate.
> 
> MEKO A100 corvette (2400 ton fld)
> ThyssenKrupp Marine Systems
> 
> MEKO CSL CSL Light Frigate (2750 ton fld)
> ThyssenKrupp Marine Systems



The navy wants 2 frigates each above 2500 tonnes but under 3500 tonnes which would make them technically light frigates as most modern day frigates are over 4500 tonnes. They also need to be capable of handling a light/medium helicopter, 2 quad ASHMs launchers, short/medim sam launchers, CIWS....these are what were hearing.

The front runners are South Korea with a modified version of their FFX (the BN is looking closely at what the pinoys are looking at) or a version of the Chinese C28A bought by Algeria. The MEKO A100 is a serious option, but the full size MEKO CSL is very expensive....well lets see what the Germans can offer.

The latest news is that the Russians are interested in tendering! The BN don't should too interested though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

damiendehorn said:


> The navy wants 2 frigates each above 2500 tonnes but under 3500 tonnes which would make them technically light frigates as most modern day frigates are over 4500 tonnes. They also need to be capable of handling a light/medium helicopter, 2 quad ASHMs launchers, short/medim sam launchers, CIWS....these are what were hearing.
> 
> The front runners are South Korea with a modified version of their FFX (the BN is looking closely at what the pinoys are looking at) or a version of the Chinese C28A bought by Algeria. The MEKO A100 is a serious option, but the full size MEKO CSL is very expensive....well lets see what the Germans can offer.
> 
> The latest news is that the Russians are interested in tendering! The BN don't should too interested though.



MaxDefense, one of the better Pinoy blogs talking about Phillippines Navy purchases, discussed the DAEWOO options. They are looking at FFX Batch II (enlarged design), not the original FFX (Incheon class). This information is quite dated however (December 2013).


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Daewoo Shipbuilding & Marine Engineering Co. Ltd. (DSME)
*
DSME is the world's 2nd largest shipbuilder and was also one of the participants in the Ulsan-class frigate project of the ROKN in the 1980s. They are also known for their recent frigate contracts with the Royal Thai Navy and Republic of Korea Navy with its DW-3000H and FFX-2 designs, respectively.
For the Philippine Navy, it is unexpected for DSME to offer these designs exactly as they are due to costs and technical requirements. MaxDefense believes that they will be offering at least 1 of 2 possible designs: a derivative of their DW-2500 frigate design which was originally offered to a neighboring navy before, or a reduced capability variant of the new and larger FFX Batch 2 frigate.

*a. DW-2500H derivative* - this is a design DSME reportedly offered to Thailand some years ago, and has a full load displacement of around 2,500 tons. It is *actually an upsized derivative of the Bangladeshi Navy's Bangabandhu-class frigate* *which was based on the smaller DW-2000H design*. The DW-2500H has a CODAD propulsion and can reach speeds of up to 28 knots and can carry a medium-sized naval helicopter. Based on the photo below, it appears that the ship's length is a little more than 100 meters, and is armed with a 76mm main gun, 2 8-cell VLS in the B-position, 2 x quad AShM launchers and 2 x triple torpedo tube launchers at midships, and 2 x medium caliber secondary guns, probably 40mm guns from Hyundai WIA acting as a CIWS system. MaxDefense believes that this is the closest ship that DSME has to offer to the PN, but may not have enough growth margin for future development.






_The DW-2500 was offered to Thailand before choosing the newer and larger KDX-II derivative design. It is the closest design that DSME may offer according to the PN requirements and budget. Photo taken from thaifighterclub.org._

* Possible changes for the PN may include the absence of the 2 x 8-cell VLS in favor of a simpler, cheaper multiple VSHORAD missle system launcher, reduction of the number of SSM launchers, and the replacement of the 40mm CIWS system with a smaller PN-specific model although the chances of it being retained is also high. ​*b. FFX Batch 2 derivative - if the PN is luckier, DSME may also offer the new FFX-2 design with reduced capability, only retaining the hull but only meeting the minimum requirements with regards to the sensors, weapons, and EW systems. Unlike the older DW-2500H light frigate design, the new FFX-2 design is physically larger, heavier, has a sleeker stealthy design, and has a larger future growth margin. MaxDefense believes that this can still be possibly offered by DSME since the PN has put emphasis on the future requirements which may need a large growth margin allowance for additional weapons and sensory systems as the PN tries to catch-up in the future. The PN may be pointing to a larger hull, ready to accept future upgrades with suffering from space shortage and weight considerations.​** Possible items for replacement include the LIG Nex1 3D surveillance radar with a 2D variant, the 127mm main gun to a 76mm as specified either the 76mm Super Rapid from Oto Melara or a similar design from Hyundai WIA; the use of a automated 4-shot missile launcher for VSHORAD missile system similar to LIG Nex1's Chiron MMS instead of the KVLS system; removal of the ROKN-specified Mk. 15 Phalanx CIWS and replaced by a system similar to the Mk. 38 Mod. 2; and reduction of anti-ship missile launchers to only 4 tubes.​


_A FFX Batch II hull but with reduced weapons and sensors capability can also be offered by DSME, as it is physically larger than the DW-2000 frigate design, and will be able to take in the initial requirements and still have weight and space allowances for future upgrades. Photo taken from Ambassador @ Military Photos.net forum. _

_Special mention:_
DW-2000H derivative - this is actually a late 1990s design that was constantly updated by DSME for future projects. It is actually another derivative of the late 1970s _Ulsan_-class frigate design of the ROKN. Although it eerily has almost everything the PN is looking for, MaxDefense sources say that it doesn't have the capability to carry a 10-ton naval helicopter and cannot meet the range and endurance requirements as specified by the PN.​



​_The BNS Bangabandhu (F-25), the most modern frigate of the Bangladesh Navy, is actually based on the DW-2000 light frigate design. 
It lacks some of the requirements of the PN so it may not be offered.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_
I also found the following section in that same blog, 'interesting' since it discussed the sensors available from Korea (some of them associated with the FFX II). Interesting because the Koreans (HYUNDAI and SAMSUNG) were licensing and producing almost every known Naval sensor and countermeasures suite. This is most advantageous in case we go for the FFX II because of ease of local weapons fitment in Korea and availability of support. Being that we enjoy a very close industrial and investment relationship with Korea (as with China), these strengths can be brought to bear.

*Associated Ship Systems:*
Other than the ships themselves, the weapons and sensors systems can also be analyzed based on the shipbuilders. Most notable is the presence of all Korean companies that bought the bid documents which will probably be using Korean or French-made systems based on their previous products.

*LIG Nex1*
This new Korean company is actually in the forefront of the Korean electronic and missile system technology, and has a complete range of products to offer. Their products would likely be included in most of the Korean frigate offers which may include but not limited on the following products: 
- SLQ-300(V) Sonata EW Suite;
- Next Generation Milsatcom Systems;
- Ulsan-I class 3D Surveillance Radar; 
- Ulsan-I class Hull Mounted Sonar;
- Chiron VSHORAD and Chiron MLS missile system;
- SSM-700K C-Star (Haesun) anti-ship missile system;
- Blue Shark lightweight torpedo system;
- Torpedo Accoustic Countermeasures




_LIG Nex1's Chiron VSHORAD missile system in multiple launcher platform may be offered by the Koreans for the anti-aircraft missile requirement. This might be the minimum offer. Photo taken from LIG Nex1's website. _

*Samsung Thales *- its close association with defense systems manufacturer Thales has helped them come up with their own systems that are currently in used in most new Korean naval vessels, and might be included in the ship offers to the Philippines, including:
- Naval Shield Integrated Combat Management System (NS-ICMS);
- Short Range Tracking Radar systems.





​Samsung Thales' Naval Shield CMS may be offered with the HHI and DSME offers, although other manufacturers like Thales may have the chance to snatch the deal if it can.
Photo taken from Samsung Thales website.

*Hyundai WIA* - a part of the Hyundai conglomerate, this Korean machinery and tool manufacturer makes naval gun products under license from Oto Melara and Thales Nederland. The following naval guns may be offered as an alternative to the original European models:
- 76mm naval gun;
- 40mm naval gun;
- Goalkeeper CIWS. 
Besides these Korean companies, MaxDefense believes that European defense products may also be bundled as well, especially for the Navantia offer.

*Thales Group* may offer their TACTICOS Combat Management System and Smart-S Mk.2 3D surveillance radar system, Mirador and Sting EO Mk. 2 tracking radar system, Vigile advanced naval ESM system, the CAPTAS series (probably CAPTAS-2) of variable towed low frequency sonar. The Kingklip medium frequency hull mounted sonar may not be fit for offer as the PN is looking for a low-frequency sonar.




_The Thales CAPTAS series of low frequency towed array sonars may be offered as part of the sonar system requirements of the PN. _
_Photo taken from Thales Group website._


----------



## Bilal9

For comparison purposes, here's a more recent scale model of the FFX Batch II as presented by DSME during Euronaval 2014. (images copyright NavyRecognition.com).












The neat thing is - it contains VLS! What would be the advantage of having VLS compared to an FM-90 cluster (in the Bangladesh Navy scenario)? Mast is almost identical to C28A mast (Thales Smart radar at the top) but of course having Western sensors instead of Chinese units. And Goalkeeper (in the last image) has a good radii of firing all around the ship.

Not a lot of specs on the FFX II's have been firmed up yet. Deagel says,

"The FFX II or Batch II includes eight ships to be built by DSME. The FFX II vessels's all-electric propulsion system is based upon a single Rolls-Royce MT30 gas turbine. In addition, the FFX II will include a 16-cell Korean Vertical Launch System (KVLS) for longer range surface-to-air missiles and Red Shark anti-submarines missiles. A larger hangar will be provided for operations of 10-ton class helicopters. The first ship of the Batch II may be commissioned by the RoKN by 2017 or 2018."

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Regardless of which one we finalize with (C28 or FFX II) - the hulls and superstructures must be built locally starting at least with the second unit - a la F22P. There is no dearth of capability or initiative here and it gives us a foothold into the lucrative and competitive business of building naval vessels for smaller Navies worldwide. The time to start is now, Better now than never.

Any deal we reach with the purchase of the Frigates must reflect this ToT factor. 

It is a huge disservice to the highly capable yards (both Navy-owned as well as private) in our country to not give them the capability and technology transfer during this important project (probably *the* most important naval project in Bangladesh history - ever).*

Further...hybrid drivetrain on the FFX II. Is this sufficiently proven? We are talking Bangladesh conditions here, and lets not talk about spares embargoes. 

DRS Technologies Awarded Contract to provide a hybrid electric powertrain frigates FFX Batch II

*ARLINGTON, VA, MARCH 19, 2014*

DRS Technologies Inc., a Finmeccanica Company, announced today a contract award to design and produce a Hybrid Electric Drive (HED) propulsion system for the Republic of Korea Navy's future Incheon-class multipurpose frigate Known As FFX Batch II (FFX-II). 

The contract, valued at more than $ 9 million USD, was awarded to DRS's Maritime and Combat Support Systems group by Korea's Hyosung Corporation and will include the design, testing, and manufacture of hybrid electric drive (HED ) Permanent magnet motors and associated motor drives for the first ship-set to be Delivered in 2015. 

The Incheon-class frigates are coastal defense frigates of the Republic of Korea (ROK) Navy. The frigates are expected to replace the aging fleet of Pohang and Ulsan-class corvette-class frigates, and to take over multi-role operations Such as coast patrol, anti-submarine warfare and transportation support. 

The first FFX-II being white ship is built by Daewoo Shipbuilding & Marine Engineering and Will include a DRS system HED That Will allow for more efficient and quiet operation of the propulsion plant. Up to eight FFX-II ships are planned over the next several years. 

DRS's HED permanent magnet motors, designed and built by DRS Power Technology, Inc. in Fitchburg, MA - have significant advantages in size, weight and power over conventional electric motors and Produce more torque from the Sami Supplied amount of current. Their smaller footprint Allows more flexibility in engine room design and Increased cargo space, and their simpler construction results in proven reliability and durability. 

The complementary naval marine HED advanced motor drives are designed and built by DRS Power and Control Technologies in Milwaukee, WI. With high efficiency performance at full and part load, contention systems can Provide significant fuel and maintenance costs savings, along with operational flexibility, When incorporated into a ship propulsion system.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud

Penguin said:


> Who says the Russians would be asking $500-$550 million per frigate? Remember they are kind of stuck with these.


is it batter then indian talwar class or less capable?


----------



## Penguin

masud said:


> is it batter then indian talwar class or less capable?


In essence, it IS Talwar but with VL Shtil (which makes Grogorovich better able to use Shtil missiles against modern air threats). If IN decides to give Talwar a MLU in which the SRL is replaced with 2x12 VLU, its equal again. Talwars may have some advantages in EW and ASW/Sonar over the Grogorovich.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Penguin said:


> In essence, it IS Talwar but with VL Shtil (which makes Grogorovich better able to use Shtil missiles against modern air threats). If IN decides to give Talwar a MLU in which the SRL is replaced with 2x12 VLU, its equal again. Talwars mare have some advantages in EW and ASW/Sonar over the Grogorovich.



Talwars have some indigenous systems. In Talwars weren't the hull mounted sonars (HUMSA) local (Bharat Electronics Limited HMS-X)? 

Passive towed array sonars (PTAS) and low frequency active towed array sonar (ATAS) units were however sourced from overseas. ATAS units apparently yield better resolution and range compared to HUMSA type sonars. They ordered six ATAS from ATLAS Elektronik and apparently some of these will equip the Talwar class. The AE 70 mm ATAS operates from about 2 kHz low-frequency range, covers 60 kilometers and boasts an automatic torpedo warning system.

Their Naval Physical and Oceanographic Laboratory (NPOL) in Kochi tried to offer an ALTAS (advanced light towed array sonar) to the IN but the IN rejected it (2009).


----------



## Penguin

Bilal9 said:


> Talwars have some indigenous systems. In Talwars weren't the hull mounted sonars (HUMSA) local (Bharat Electronics Limited HMS-X)?
> 
> Passive towed array sonars (PTAS) and low frequency active towed array sonar (ATAS) units were however sourced from overseas. ATAS units apparently yield better resolution and range compared to HUMSA type sonars. They ordered six ATAS from ATLAS Elektronik and apparently some of these will equip the Talwar class. The AE 70 mm ATAS operates from about 2 kHz low-frequency range, covers 60 kilometers and boasts an automatic torpedo warning system.
> 
> Their Naval Physical and Oceanographic Laboratory (NPOL) in Kochi tried to offer an ALTAS (advanced light towed array sonar) to the IN but the IN rejected it (2009).


As I said, Talwars mare have some advantages in EW and ASW/Sonar over the Grogorovich.


----------



## stalintom

I understood what you are said


----------



## monitor

Bangladesh Navy's Frigate Warship BNS Somudro Avijan (F-29) in Philippine for three days goodwill visit.
.
The Bangladesh Navy Ship (BNS) Somudra Avijan, a Hamilton-class high endurance cutter, arrived at Manila South Harbor Saturday for a three-day goodwill visit until Nov. 16.
.
The ship arrived at 9 a.m. at Pier 15, Manila South Harbor, said Navy public affairs office chief Cmdr. Lued Lincuna.
.
A Philippine Navy (PN) vessel rendered customary meeting procedures with the visiting ship at vicinity of Corregidor Island and escorted the vessel to her designated berthing area at Pier 15.
PN delegates accorded the visiting navy a welcome ceremony upon arrival followed by a port briefing related to security, intelligence and health aboard the Bangladeshi ship.
.
This goodwill visit involves series of confidence building engagements between PN and Bangladesh Navy personnel such as courtesy call to the Flag Officer in Command, PN, shipboard tour by PN personnel and Naval Reserve Officers’ Training Corps cadets and goodwill games between the two navies.
.
The engagement between the Philippine and Bangladeshi navies will cap off with a send-off ceremony and a customary Passing Exercise between BNS Somudra Avijan and a designated PN vessel in the vicinity of Corregidor Island.
The fitting reception bestowed by PN to the visiting Bangladesh Navy is a manifestation of sustained promotion of peace and stability and enhancement of maritime cooperation through naval diplomacy and camaraderie.
.
Photo © Bangladesh Navy (BN)
‪#‎BN‬ ‪#‎PN‬ ‪#‎F29‬ ‪#‎GoodwillVisit‬
Shared by: Bangladesh Defence
.
\A/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Avisheik

Looks like its coming back from hawaii. I am still waiting for these two cutters to get some teeth. They have massive range compared to our other frigates, plus at 29 knots, they are the fastest frigates in our inventory.


----------



## Nabil365

Locally made X-12 High Speed Patrol boats of Bangladesh Navy and Bangladesh Coast Guard are under sea trial.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bongbang

monitor said:


> Bangladesh Navy's Frigate Warship BNS Somudro Avijan (F-29) in Philippine

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LeslieEngel

Nice collection of pics. Thanks.


----------



## Avisheik

Looks like our coast guard is getting 3 inshore patrol vessels and a floating crane.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Bangladesh Navy Special Force SWADS


----------



## Nabil365

Two advanced Chinese corvette class warships for Bangladesh : The Hindu - Mobile edition

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Nabil365 said:


> Two advanced Chinese corvette class warships for Bangladesh : The Hindu - Mobile edition


I would love to see news from Times of India lol


----------



## Nabil365

BDforever said:


> I would love to see news from Times of India lol


Try to request them or ask Hasina

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avisheik

kinda had a mini heart attack when i saw the sub

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal9

Avisheik said:


> kinda had a mini heart attack when i saw the sub



Looks like a Los Angeles class to me. Dayamn


----------



## Slave_to_the_waffle

Bilal9 said:


> Looks like a Los Angeles class to me. Dayamn



It's a Seawolf class submarine. It has a two digit hull number and a curve leading onto the tower:







More specifically it's USS Seawolf (SSN-21). Here's the original pic:






LA's don't have the curve and have a three digit hull number either starting with 6xx or 7xx:











And a higher resolution pic of the photo in question:

*click to enlarge it.


----------



## Bilal9

Slave_to_the_waffle said:


> It's a Seawolf class submarine. It has a two digit hull number and a curve leading onto the tower:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More specifically it's USS Seawolf (SSN-21). Here's the original pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA's don't have the curve and have a three digit hull number either starting with 6xx or 7xx:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a higher resolution pic of the photo in question:
> 
> *click to enlarge it.



Hey Thanks 

I'm no sub expert, just making a guess. Is this a boomer or hunter-killer?

BTW the new Yuri Dolgorukyi Class would be an equivalent of this sub then?


----------



## Slave_to_the_waffle

Bilal9 said:


> Hey Thanks
> 
> I'm no sub expert, just making a guess. Is this a boomer or hunter-killer?



No problem. The Seawolf's are hunter-killer submarines, except for USS Jimmy Carter which is used for "special missions" - this includes cable splicing, special operations insertion and intelligence operations:

USS Jimmy Carter is 100 feet longer than the other two Seawolfs:







Bilal9 said:


> BTW the new Yuri Dolgorukyi Class would be an equivalent of this sub then?



Yuri Dolgorukyi is a Borei class SSBN, its equivalent in the USN is the Ohio class SSBN.

Borei Class:





Ohio Class:





Design work has begun on the Ohio Class replacement, the SSBN-X:





The Seawolf Class doesn't really have a peer in Russia (or China, the UK or anywhere else). But the Virginia and Yasen Class SSNs are said to be close - I don't really buy that however. Virginia. especially the newer block, including the current Block III, incorporate newer technologies and design changes.

Virginia Class:










Yasen Class:


----------



## Bilal9

Bilal9 said:


> Hey Thanks
> 
> I'm no sub expert, just making a guess. Is this a boomer or hunter-killer?
> 
> BTW the new Yuri Dolgorukyi Class would be an equivalent of this sub then?



Never mind,


Slave_to_the_waffle said:


> No problem. The Seawolf's are hunter-killer submarines, except for USS Jimmy Carter which is used for "special missions" - this includes cable splicing, special operations insertion and intelligence operations:
> 
> USS Jimmy Carter is 100 feet longer than the other two Seawolfs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yuri Dolgorukyi is a Borei class SSBN, its equivalent in the USN is the Ohio class SSBN.
> 
> Borei Class:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohio Class:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Seawolf Class doesn't really have a peer in Russia (or China, the UK or anywhere else). But the Virginia and Yasen Class SSNs are said to be close - I don't really buy that however. Virginia. especially the newer block, including the current Block III, incorporate newer technologies and design changes.
> 
> Virginia Class:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yasen Class:



Thanks for all the images and info Sir!

We're all more informed now... 

Bangladesh is getting a couple of refurbished Ming classes for training (first sub units in the Navy). There is talk of getting a couple of Chinese S-20's or even U-214's in the future...we shall see


----------



## Zarvan

Bangladesh should add Anti Submarine capability in the recent Type 56 Corvettes they got from China. And also its time to go for latest submarines 4 to 6 would be more than enough for Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud

Zarvan said:


> Bangladesh should add Anti Submarine capability in the recent Type 56 Corvettes they got from China. And also its time to go for latest submarines 4 to 6 would be more than enough for Bangladesh.


those corvate is possible equiped with those kind of system.





2 CHINES submarin is comming for training perpos, after 3-5 years latter we can post new attack SUBMARIN photo. you should know that our ARMED FORCE budget is very low compared to india, pakistan and even mayanmar...........



Bilal9 said:


> Never mind,
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the images and info Sir!
> 
> We're all more informed now...
> 
> Bangladesh is getting a couple of refurbished Ming classes for training (first sub units in the Navy). There is talk of getting a couple of Chinese S-20's or even U-214's in the future...we shall see


i thought we are alrady talked about buying 2 improve kilo class submarin or the possible buying is termineted...............
BANGLADESH IS GOING TO BUY RUSSIAN SUBMARINES AND NAVAL AIRCRAFT | BANGLADESH – Audacity of Hope

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nabil365

We should go for type 22 after type 056


----------



## Bilal9

masud said:


> those corvate is possible equiped with those kind of system.
> View attachment 279971
> 
> 
> 2 CHINES submarin is comming for training perpos, after 3-5 years latter we can post new attack SUBMARIN photo. you should know that our ARMED FORCE budget is very low compared to india, pakistan and even mayanmar...........
> 
> 
> i thought we are alrady talked about buying 2 improve kilo class submarin or the possible buying is termineted...............
> BANGLADESH IS GOING TO BUY RUSSIAN SUBMARINES AND NAVAL AIRCRAFT | BANGLADESH – Audacity of Hope



If they're talking about improved Kilo Class they're talking about *Project 677 Lada-class. *






The Lada Class is designated as the *Project 1650 Amur Class for export*. These diesel electric subs include AIP and *are a little shorter than the standard Kilo Class*. They're also ideal for littoral area shallow water patrol which is ideal for Bangladesh coastal areas. This could still happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nabil365

Bangladesh Navy's Special Warfare Force and their super duty Ford F350 
.
Bangladesh Navy's Special Warfare Diving and Salvage (SWADS) operatives Armed with M240 General Purpose Machine Gun & M-4A1 Carbine during Victory Day Parade in National Parade Ground, Tejgaon, Dhaka.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bongbang

CHITTAGONG, Dec 23, 2015 (BSS)- Chittagong Dry Dock Limited, an enterprise of Bangladesh Steel and Engineering Corporation dedicated to shipbuilding, maintenance and repairing, was handed over to Bangladesh Navy today (Wednesday) aimed at turning it into an international standard shipyard/dockyard. 
News Details

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arthur

bongbang said:


> CHITTAGONG, Dec 23, 2015 (BSS)- Chittagong Dry Dock Limited, an enterprise of Bangladesh Steel and Engineering Corporation dedicated to shipbuilding, maintenance and repairing, was handed over to Bangladesh Navy today (Wednesday) aimed at turning it into an international standard shipyard/dockyard.
> News Details



that's a great news!!! 
ask what it means?? 
It means the waiting has come to fruits. 
Hamilton class is going to get some teeth. And now it's time to preapare for some BD made heavy frigatess by 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

masud said:


> you should know that our ARMED FORCE budget is very low compared to india, pakistan and even mayanmar...........



how come ..?

BD's defence budget is just for salary ,infrastructure and Maintainance cost... procurements like $1B deal with Russia come from different account.. then Bd defence budget is 2.3B +++++

Unlike BD , Myanmar 's 2.5 B budget is for supporting operational expenses, procurement, salaries, constructing and maintaining military facilities, and providing education and training to military personnel. it means all come from one account.. So Myanmar's Budget is Just equal to $2.5B.. nothing more nothing less...

Tell me .. Do u still think BD's defence less than Myanmar...?


----------



## BDforever

Aung Zaya said:


> how come ..?
> 
> BD's defence budget is just for salary ,infrastructure and Maintainance cost... procurements like $1B deal with Russia come from different account.. then Bd defence budget is 2.3B +++++
> 
> Unlike BD , Myanmar 's 2.5 B budget is for supporting operational expenses, procurement, salaries, constructing and maintaining military facilities, and providing education and training to military personnel. it means all come from one account.. So Myanmar's Budget is Just equal to $2.5B.. nothing more nothing less...
> 
> Tell me .. Do u still think BD's defence less than Myanmar...?


I think it is $3 billion. 1.5% of GDP


----------



## Aung Zaya

BDforever said:


> I think it is $3 billion. 1.5% of GDP



May be.. i take reference from this one...... 
Bangladesh announced 2.36 billion USD new defence budget.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud

Aung Zaya said:


> how come ..?
> 
> BD's defence budget is just for salary ,infrastructure and Maintainance cost... procurements like $1B deal with Russia come from different account.. then Bd defence budget is 2.3B +++++
> 
> Unlike BD , Myanmar 's 2.5 B budget is for supporting operational expenses, procurement, salaries, constructing and maintaining military facilities, and providing education and training to military personnel. it means all come from one account.. So Myanmar's Budget is Just equal to $2.5B.. nothing more nothing less...
> 
> Tell me .. Do u still think BD's defence less than Myanmar...?


i have very few knowladge in defence budget matters. but the russien 1 billion dill you added that incrass the total expendeture but that does not mean next year it yould be the same 2.3++. last time we purchase from russia 8 mig-29 probable 10 years ago.


----------



## Nabil365

Aung Zaya said:


> how come ..?
> 
> BD's defence budget is just for salary ,infrastructure and Maintainance cost... procurements like $1B deal with Russia come from different account.. then Bd defence budget is 2.3B +++++
> 
> Unlike BD , Myanmar 's 2.5 B budget is for supporting operational expenses, procurement, salaries, constructing and maintaining military facilities, and providing education and training to military personnel. it means all come from one account.. So Myanmar's Budget is Just equal to $2.5B.. nothing more nothing less...
> 
> Tell me .. Do u still think BD's defence less than Myanmar...?


Myanmar's defence budget is not transparent.Their government only shows part of it but not full amount...


----------



## Aung Zaya

Nabil365 said:


> Myanmar's defence budget is not transparent.Their government only shows part of it but not full amount...



 Wake up..!! u may be right in 2007.. but in 2015.. Myanmar defence budget is very transparent... we have to pass the assembly of union to get this budget...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nabil365

Aung Zaya said:


> Wake up..!! u may be right in 2007.. but in 2015.. Myanmar defence budget is very transparent... we have to pass the assembly of union to get this budget...


1000 BTR-3u,unknown number of MBT-2000 and capacity to build stealth frigates.....it seems very transparent,lol.


----------



## Aung Zaya

Nabil365 said:


> 1000 BTR-3u,unknown number of MBT-2000 and capacity to build stealth frigates.....it seems very transparent,lol.



LOL.. check my comment up again..!!

_*u may be right in 2007.. *__*Myanmar defence budget is very transparent... we have to pass the assembly of union to get this budget..
*_
u can see it now clearly..!!  BTR , MBT 2000 programme already started since 2003 and recived them before 2007.. Reform was started 2008.. after that , defence budget cant hide...* had to pass parliament.. *


----------



## cirr

Bangladesh Navy‘s F111 and F112 sailing for homeport

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## bigbossman

Bangladesh Navy's Type 056 Jiangdao Class AKA স্বাধীনতা ক্লাস multipurpose stealth guided missile Corvette BNS Shadhinota (F111) & BNS Prottay (F112) on the way to Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arthur

Two type 56 corvettes
Shadhinota and Prottoy
reached BN jetty,Chittagong.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Khan saheb said:


> Two type 56 corvettes
> Shadhinota and Prottoy
> reached BN jetty,Chittagong.


Any pic bro?


----------



## Arthur



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nabil365

Operatives from Bangladesh Navy's Special Warfare are in for little photo session after an Antiterrorism Exercise held in Chittagong.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nabil365

Welcome ceremony for the PLAN's three type 054a frigates in Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nabil365

Bangladesh navy SWADs...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehedi44

A well thought report on absurd foreign policy of present govt.....this govt is delaying the development of a dire needed deep sea port just to please some cuntries.....who till now neither pledged nor have the willingness to help BD make one.....still govt is foot dragging with Chinese proposal of Sonadia port 




By Apu Ahmed:




The fate of the country's maiden deep water port at the Bay of Bengal received another twist after a draft of the feasibility study on the Payra port in Patuakhali assessed the construction cost at $20 billion. More than one sixth of the estimated cost would be required for dredging according to the study done by a British firm. 
Will the proposed site for a deep water port in Patuakhali be viable when another site with suitable natural draft was already identified in Sonadia Island more than half decade ago? It seems that the government has adopted a dilly dally tactics in selection of site to holdup the construction of a deep water port. Or, it is looking for a way out to find a suitable site within vicinity of Sonadia and an investor having no link with China.

*Sonadia Shelved *

The present government has almost shelved the proposed deep water port in the Sonadia Island despite the ministry of shipping doing all the hard work to select the site in 2009. The government scuttled the awarding of construction works of the port to China in the last minute during a visit by prime minister Sheikh Hasina in Beijing in June 2014. 

Dhaka said it favoured consortium-based investment instead of relying on a single country to build Sonadia deep sea port. Many said India had influenced the decision making process of the deep sea port in Bangladesh as Delhi is worried with the advancement of Beijing in the Bay of Bengal.
*
India's Worries*

Many in India believe that Beijing is building special relationships with India's old foe Pakistan and Sri Lanka and is extending its reach down the Indian Ocean under a strategy called the 'String of Pearls'. 'String of Pearls' describes the manifestation of China's rising geopolitical influence through efforts to increase access to ports and airfields, developing special diplomatic relationships and modernize military forces that extend from the South China Sea through the Strait of Malacca, across the Indian Ocean, and on to the Arabian Gulf. Even the Indian strategic experts suggested that China could be developing a deep-sea feasibility off the cost of Bangladesh at Sonadia. It is a reason for concern for India, and would require deeper diplomatic ties with Dhaka to counter such strategic Chinese moves right in India's backyard.

*Payra Port*

The idea of proposed Payra Port was conceived in 2013. The government appointed British firm HR Wallingford in January for the feasibility study. India has shown keen interest to construct the Payra port despite they knew too that massive dredging would be needed to maintain required draft for bigger vessels. 

The shipping ministry officials said Dhaka had committed to Delhi during the shipping secretary-level meeting last month that construction works of the port could be given to India under a government-to-government deal. Commitment by Dhaka should be seen as a major policy shift in its foreign policy. Dhaka refrained from a government-to-government deal with China on the Sonadia deep sea port. Bit it is near to accept similar deal with India over the construction of the Payra port.
*
Deep Sea Port Essential *

There is a doubt whether India would investment on the Payra port. It has been apprehended that Dhaka is caught in geo-politics while settling the issue of constriction of the deep sea port in the Bay of Bengal. 

Shift in policy by Dhaka is only delaying its plan to construct the deep water port which has immense potential to transform the country as a regional hub to serve this region and beyound. 

Apart from the interest of the neighboring countries establishment of a deep sea port nowadays seems to be a necessity for Bangladesh itself to back up its high growth of the imports and the exports. 

The capacity in existing sea port in Chittagong would not able to handle the additional sea-borne traffics needed to spur the faster economic growth envisaged for becoming a middle income country by the new decade.
*
Sonadia Most Suitable*

The proposed deep-sea port at Sonadia-Moheskhali point will enable Bangladesh to be a major player in the regional trade and act as a gateway to the region because of its geographic location. Sonadia Island was selected out of nine s locations, according to the Japan's Pacific Consultant International which conducted a feasibility study on Sonadia Island. 

The consultant has suggested the Sonadia-Moheshkhali point as the best location to set up the deep-sea port in three phases until 2055 at a cost of $ 1.2 billion with the first phase completed by 2016. 

The nine-square km Sonadia Island will be constructed in three phases until 2055. Dredging work at the Sonadia point will be environment friendly and the natural surrounding of the island will provide suitable shelter. Sonadia is being considered as the best site for required water level of 14 metres within its three kilometers area that will help ships to maneuver easily. 

Besides, deposit of silt at Sonadia is negligible and the site is suitable for further development in both sides.

*Moheskhali Island*

Another school of thought is getting preference on construction site of the proposed deep water port. Planning Minister ANH Mostafa Kamal last January said the government was mulling construction of the proposed deep sea port at Maheshkhali Island, just 25 km away from Sonadia. He mentioned that a sea port was supposed to be constructed at Matarbari on Moheskhali Island in Cox's Bazar as part of Matarbari Coal Power Plant for carrying coal for the plant and ships with capacity of 80,000 DWT would be able to use the port. Matarbari sea port can be transformed into deep sea port by extending the facilities, he said. The shipping ministry officials knew the matter much before. The ministry officials even suggested the policy makers that exclusive coal lending station could be constructed at the Sonadia deep sea port for maintaining smooth supply of coal to the proposed thermal power plant at Matarbari. But the logical suggestion was ignored, they said. 
*
Japan's Chance Brightened*

Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA) has already come forward with nearly US$3.6 billion soft loan for setting up a coal-handling seaport at Matarbari. Under the very Japanese financial support, a 1,200-megawatt capacity coal-fired power plant and a township would also be developed at Matarbari in the Maheshkhali Island. 

Now the Japanese, according to the government officials, is suggesting that the coal lending station could be transformed into a deep sea port in future. Japan has preliminary chosen Matarbari and Kutubdia as the potential places for setting up the deep seaports. Bangladesh had planned to build the deep seaport seven years ago in 2006 at Sonadia Island in the Bay. 

JICA has been discussing with the Power Division about the deep seaport construction at Matarbari and Kutubdia. The Japanese are in views that a comprehensive development plan for southern Chittagong and Cox's Bazar districts is imminent with the expansion of the Matarbari deep seaport for multiple purposes and development of another deep seaport at Kutubdia Island. 

There is no doubt that correspondence between Dhaka and Tokyo increased on the construction of the deep sea port after the Japanse PM Shinzo Abe's visit in Bangladesh during last September. On the other hand, correspondence between Dhaka and Beijing on the same issue has almost stopped.


----------



## bongbang

BNS Somudra Joy in International Fleet Review 2016 held in India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

@Nihonjin1051 Japan has recently offered Destroyer to Bangladesh, can you confirm which one ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

BDforever said:


> @Nihonjin1051 Japan has recently offered Destroyer to Bangladesh, can you confirm which one ?



Whoaaa @BDforever you just made my day

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## damiendehorn

BDforever said:


> @Nihonjin1051 Japan has recently offered Destroyer to Bangladesh, can you confirm which one ?



When did that happen, i haven't heard such information. Very unlikely considering the Japanese constitution.


----------



## BDforever

damiendehorn said:


> When did that happen, i haven't heard such information. Very unlikely considering the Japanese constitution.


happened one week ago

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## damiendehorn

BDforever said:


> happened one week ago



Do you have any details? As far as I know Japan is prohibited from selling or transferring any major defense equipment.


----------



## BDforever

damiendehorn said:


> Do you have any details? As far as I know Japan is prohibited from selling or transferring any major defense equipment.


Japan changed constitution, forgot that ? Japan also selling aircraft to Indian Navy. 
and no, i don't have details

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## damiendehorn

BDforever said:


> Japan changed constitution, forgot that ? Japan also selling aircraft to Indian Navy.
> and no, i don't have details



That's true, they did change their constitution recently. Not sure if we need destroyers right now (most of their early destroyers are actually the size of frigates), the only ones I can think of are either the Hatsuyuki class or the Asagiri class.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## syed1

BDforever said:


> @Nihonjin1051 Japan has recently offered Destroyer to Bangladesh, can you confirm which one ?






most possibly that's a bluff. And we have no appetite to accept a ship that is run by COGOG propulsion. It will be disasterous for us. We always use CODAD propulsion on our vessels.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avisheik

BDforever said:


> @Nihonjin1051 Japan has recently offered Destroyer to Bangladesh, can you confirm which one ?



I highly doubt the authenticity of this news. If japan sells any military equipment, it would be all over the international media. Plus i dont see them arming us any time soon, especially since they have spent a lot of money to provide aid to us.


----------



## Penguin

damiendehorn said:


> That's true, they did change their constitution recently. Not sure if we need destroyers right now (most of their early destroyers are actually the size of frigates), the only ones I can think of are either the Hatsuyuki class or the Asagiri class.


jmsdf first used WW2 era US Gleaves and Fletcher class destroyers, then build similar ships at home starting around mid-1950 (Harukaze, Akizuki). Japanese destroyers built since 1980 start at over 4000 tons (Takezuki/Hatsuyuki/Amatsukaze/Tachikaze) and quickly move to 5000 tons (Hatakaze/Asagiri) and then 6000 tons full load (Murasame, Takezuki) to 7000 tons (Akizuki) today

Mid 1970s you also had the DDHs of the Haruna and Shirane classes, at 7000 tons.

And then there are the Arleigh Burke like Kongo and Atago classes, of arounod 10k tons.

Destroyer Escort / Anti Submarine Destroyer: mostly frigates actually

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Penguin said:


> jmsdf first used WW2 era US Gleaves and Fletcher class destroyers, then build similar ships at home starting around mid-1950 (Harukaze, Akizuki). Japanese destroyers built since 1980 start at over 4000 tons (Takezuki/Hatsuyuki/Amatsukaze/Tachikaze) and quickly move to 5000 tons (Hatakaze/Asagiri) and then 6000 tons full load (Murasame, Takezuki) to 7000 tons (Akizuki) today
> 
> Mid 1970s you also had the DDHs of the Haruna and Shirane classes, at 7000 tons.
> 
> And then there are the Arleigh Burke like Kongo and Atago classes, of arounod 10k tons.
> 
> Destroyer Escort / Anti Submarine Destroyer: mostly frigates actually



I have a feeling this will be a smaller 4000 ton Destroyer (maybe Hatsuyuki class) that is going to be refurbished and transferred to BN a la Minerva class instead of being de-commissioned. Although the refurbishment may happen locally in Bangladesh instead of in Japan, considering the high labor cost in Japan.


----------



## KingRaj

BS.Even after Japanese constitution amendment Japan can only sell non lethal equipment.So it is never going to be a destroyer.Patrol ships are a possibility.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

Bilal9 said:


> I have a feeling this will be a smaller 4000 ton Destroyer (maybe Hatsuyuki class) that is going to be refurbished and transferred to BN a la Minerva class instead of being de-commissioned. Although the refurbishment may happen locally in Bangladesh instead of in Japan, considering the high labor cost in Japan.


Since 2010, 6 of this class of 12 ships has been decommissioned, with 6 remaining in service, of which 3 as training vessels. One ship was decommissioned in 2010, one in 2012, two in 2013 and two more in 2014.



> As of March 5th 2013, it was being reported that the Japanese government were considering the transfer of four small destroyers [frigates] (later confirmed to be of the _Hatsuyuki_ class) from the MSDF to the Japan Coast Guard, in light of the extreme strains on the latter's resources due to current events. Of the four, one has already been decommissioned (in March 2013), with the other three to decommission over the course of FY2013. If the transfer goes ahead, the four vessels will likely be modified to JCG requirements (e.g. removal of the Harpoon launchers) and redesignated as PLHs.


Hatsuyuki-class destroyer - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
List of Japan Coast Guard vessels and aircraft - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
See also e.g. Coast Guard to pick up retiring Hatsuyuki-class destroyers? | Japan Security Watch
Given decommission dates, these four _are DD-124 Mineyuki, DD-125 Sawayuki, DD-127 Isoyuki _and _DD-128 Haruyuki
_
This leaves DD-122 _Hatsuyuki_ (decommed 2010) and DD-126 _Hamayuki_ (decommed 2012)
Apparently, these probably were not up for transfer from JMSDF to Japan Coast Guard.
One can speculate why (e.g. ship age, degree of usage, ship condition etc)

The report on JMSDF destroyers to Bangladesh and PHillippines is from BDMilitary.com

http://www.bdmilitary.com/banglades...litary+Forces+-+BDMilitary.com&fb_ref=Default

http://www.bdmilitary.com/bangladesh-defence-relations/japan-offers-military-hardware-bangladesh/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

What with the third Hamilton class cutter on the way and the Hatsuyuki class boat(s), Bangladesh Navy will be awash with old boats like the OHP class. These have to be interim force additions because the max life of these vessels will be maybe another decade at most.

Sizewise like @Penguin bhai said these are more like large frigates - however they are armed to the teeth like destroyers. I don't discount Japanese shipbuilding expertise. As of 1940's they claimed the world's largest battleship (Yamato) and the world's fastest battle cruiser, way faster than anything the US had in its fleet (name escapes me at the moment).

Was it Shimakaze? Wiki link.

[Shimakaze (島風?) (Island Wind) was a one-off super-destroyer built for the Imperial Japanese Navy during World War II. She was armed with six 127 mm (5.0 in) dual purpose guns and conventional anti-aircraft and anti-submarine weaponry. More importantly, she was the only Japanese destroyer to be armed with 15 torpedo tubes each capable of firing the deadly 610 mm (24 in) Type 93 "Long Lance" torpedo. The ship was a testbed for an enormously-powerful, high-temperature, high-pressure steam engine that was able to develop 79,240 shp (59,090 kW). This made her one of the fastest destroyers in the world: her designed speed was 39 kn (72 km/h; 45 mph), but on trials she made 40.9 kn (75.7 km/h; 47.1 mph).]

COGOG (Hatsuyuki) is more expensive to operate than CODOG (Hamilton) - no ? But why?

@Penguin Bhai Thanks for the BDMilitary link. The image is definitely that of a Hatsuyuki class (like I've mentioned before) but what is the assurance that it will be that specific vessel class? BD Military has been known to slap on any oddball image at its convenience....


----------



## Penguin

Bilal9 said:


> What with the third Hamilton class cutter on the way and the Hatsuyuki class boat(s), Bangladesh Navy will be awash with old boats like the OHP class. These have to be interim force additions because the max life of these vessels will be maybe another decade at most.





Bilal9 said:


> Without confirmation on this from an official japanese source, I am not yet willing to accept there will be an actual transfer of a Hatsuyuki class SHIP (a boat is either small or a submarine ;-) and even if there is a transfer, it would remain to be seen what it would come with in terms of weapon and sensor systems.
> 
> Sizewise like @Penguin bhai said these are more like large frigates - however they are armed to the teeth like destroyers. .


They are referred to a 'small destroyers'. Their armament and sensor fit is quite comparable to contemporary frigates e.g. the Dutch Kortenaer class, German Bremen class, British Type 22, Italian Maestrale class, Meko 200, US Perry class frigates. And French Cassard class destroyer. Destroyer or frigate is predominantly a function of intended role ( > necessary capabilities > systems > size).



Bilal9 said:


> Sizewise like COGOG (Hatsuyuki) is more expensive to operate than CODOG (Hamilton) - no ? But why?[/USER]


Is that so? While COGAG as on e.g. Ticonderoga class (4 LM2500) is definitely less fuel efficient than a combination of high speed GTus in combination with cruise GTus or diesels. See e.g. Ship Hull and Machinery Optimization Using Physics-Based Design Software, JIANG, 2002 - StevensInstituteStudentSection

I doubt though that the difference between COGOG on Hatsuyuki and CODOG on Hamilton is of the same order of magnitude. For one, the GTus and diesels on Hamilton are of a previous generation.
See e.g. Hatsuyuki or Shirane class Destroyers for the Philippine Navy? | rhk111's Military and Arms Page



Bilal9 said:


> @Penguin Bhai Thanks for the BDMilitary link. The image is definitely that of a Hatsuyuki class (like I've mentioned before) but what is the assurance that it will be that specific vessel class? BD Military has been known to slap on any oddball image at its convenience....


No assurance what soever. Hence my first statement: needs confirmation on this from an official japanese source[/USER]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

In Bangladesh a future naval war scenario will imitate less on coastal Iraq or Iran but more on the small boat coastal navy consisting of US brown water Naval craft used in the Vietnam war. Primary and most useful among these were the brown water craft known as the PCF (Patrol Craft Fast) AKA 'Swift Boat'.

The Swift Boats were shallow draft, high-speed boats of all aluminum construction. They were powered by a pair of V-12 Detroit Diesel engines. Their primary function, in operations in Vietnam, was coastal surveillance. In Bangladesh - this is where the BD Navy will need to reinforce naval presence (superiority).

The Swift Boats were equipped with radar, radios, several search-lights, bunks, a refrigerator, stove, and a toilet for the five man crew. They were capable of speeds of 25 knots and only required 4 feet of water (draft) to operate.

In some operations Swifts teamed up with larger Destroyer Escorts (DER’s), using them as mobile bases for extended missions. The DER’s carried the spare crews and supplies for the Swifts as they operated in waters far from permanent naval bases. In this way the Swifts could roam in coastal waters too shallow for larger vessels. They would run to the DER’s for pit stops, fresh crews, fuel and supplies to continue round-the-clock operations. This is an excellent standard operating procedure (SOP) for Naval superiority in Bangladesh' coastal areas to counter sea infiltration by smaller naval commando combatants and infiltrators.

One of the most notable Swift Boat commanders was U.S. Senator John Kerry. He commanded the PCF-94 in early 1969, during which time he saw intense action and was decorated for valor during his tour of duty.

Here's a nice movie made by the US Navy about these small craft used in Vietnam (narrated by Raymond Burr of 'Ironsides' fame).






PCF 3 view


----------



## TopCat

Bilal9 said:


> *In Bangladesh a future naval war scenario will imitate less on coastal Iraq or Iran *but more on the small boat coastal navy consisting of US brown water Naval craft used in the Vietnam war. Primary and most useful among these were the brown water craft known as the PCF (Patrol Craft Fast) AKA 'Swift Boat'.



Where did you get this? Stop spreading bullcrap all the time.


----------



## Bilal9

iajdani said:


> Where did you get this? Stop spreading bullcrap all the time.



Dekho bhai Iajdani - one of the first requirements in evolving as a human being is learning to respect others and their opinions/viewpoints before being so quick with your criticism...I wish you good luck in your future endeavors in that regard.

In fact ninety nine percent of our problems in our subcontinent can be traced to that one problem - intolerance...

Inshallah we will all evolve one day...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

Bilal9 said:


> Dekho bhai Iajdani - one of the first requirements in evolving as a human being is learning to respect others and their opinions/viewpoints before being so quick with your criticism...I wish you good luck in your future endeavors in that regard.
> 
> In fact ninety nine percent of our problems in our subcontinent can be traced to that one problem - intolerance...
> 
> Inshallah we will all evolve one day...



We are one of the most tolerant people on earth.
Our problem is "Sobai Matobbor, bujuk ar na bujuk"


----------



## mb444

Bilal9 said:


> In Bangladesh a future naval war scenario will imitate less on coastal Iraq or Iran but more on the small boat coastal navy consisting of US brown water Naval craft used in the Vietnam war. Primary and most useful among these were the brown water craft known as the PCF (Patrol Craft Fast) AKA 'Swift Boat'.
> 
> The Swift Boats were shallow draft, high-speed boats of all aluminum construction. They were powered by a pair of V-12 Detroit Diesel engines. Their primary function, in operations in Vietnam, was coastal surveillance. In Bangladesh - this is where the BD Navy will need to reinforce naval presence (superiority).
> 
> The Swift Boats were equipped with radar, radios, several search-lights, bunks, a refrigerator, stove, and a toilet for the five man crew. They were capable of speeds of 25 knots and only required 4 feet of water (draft) to operate.
> 
> In some operations Swifts teamed up with larger Destroyer Escorts (DER’s), using them as mobile bases for extended missions. The DER’s carried the spare crews and supplies for the Swifts as they operated in waters far from permanent naval bases. In this way the Swifts could roam in coastal waters too shallow for larger vessels. They would run to the DER’s for pit stops, fresh crews, fuel and supplies to continue round-the-clock operations. This is an excellent standard operating procedure (SOP) for Naval superiority in Bangladesh' coastal areas to counter sea infiltration by smaller naval commando combatants and infiltrators.
> 
> One of the most notable Swift Boat commanders was U.S. Senator John Kerry. He commanded the PCF-94 in early 1969, during which time he saw intense action and was decorated for valor during his tour of duty.
> 
> Here's a nice movie made by the US Navy about these small craft used in Vietnam (narrated by Raymond Burr of 'Ironsides' fame).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCF 3 view





Bangladesh does need to develop a riverine force with both defensive and offensive capability with fast patrol and missile boats supported by Helios.

However the type of boats you are talking about is inappropriate in the BD defensive scenario. A force made up such boats are what a invasion force would deploy to maximise their presence post victory. They are not particularly good in enforcing sovereignty. They can be easily wiped out by land forces or attack helicopters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

iajdani said:


> We are one of the most tolerant people on earth.
> Our problem is "Sobai Matobbor, bujuk ar na bujuk"



Thik aachey bhai apni-y bhalo bojhen.


mb444 said:


> Bangladesh does need to develop a riverine force with both defensive and offensive capability with fast patrol and missile boats supported by Helios.
> 
> However the type of boats you are talking about is inappropriate in the BD defensive scenario. A force made up such boats are what a invasion force would deploy to maximise their presence post victory. They are not particularly good in enforcing sovereignty. They can be easily wiped out by land forces or attack helicopters



You are right - however the premise is that these type of small riverine brown water craft is used purposely in preventing insertion of hostile guerrilla commandos, whose firepower is limited to start with and which can be contained with say, .50 cal. machineguns. If you involve Attack helicopters or land-based firepower, then game is over.






In the image above - the standard armament of PCF can be seen (two .50 caliber M2 Browning machine guns in a turret above the pilot house, an over-and-under .50-caliber machine gun – 81 mm mortar combination mounted on the rear deck). This is limited firepower but was sufficient in containing the VietCong, and certainly sufficient in containing today's Guerrillas sent on sabotage missions.


Changing gears a bit, BNS Somudra Avijan (Ex US Coast Guard High Endurance Cutter 'Rush') enters the mouth of the Karnaphooli for the first time in this video.


----------



## Arthur

Penguin said:


> They are referred to a 'small destroyers'. Their armament and sensor fit is quite comparable to contemporary frigates e.g. the Dutch Kortenaer class, German Bremen class, British Type 22, Italian Maestrale class, Meko 200, US Perry class frigates. And French Cassard class destroyer. Destroyer or frigate is predominantly a function of intended role ( > necessary capabilities > systems > size).
> 
> 
> Is that so? While COGAG as on e.g. Ticonderoga class (4 LM2500) is definitely less fuel efficient than a combination of high speed GTus in combination with cruise GTus or diesels. See e.g. Ship Hull and Machinery Optimization Using Physics-Based Design Software, JIANG, 2002 - StevensInstituteStudentSection
> 
> I doubt though that the difference between COGOG on Hatsuyuki and CODOG on Hamilton is of the same order of magnitude. For one, the GTus and diesels on Hamilton are of a previous generation.
> See e.g. Hatsuyuki or Shirane class Destroyers for the Philippine Navy? | rhk111's Military and Arms Page
> 
> 
> No assurance what soever. Hence my first statement: needs confirmation on this from an official japanese source[/USER]


Is it possible to outright replacing the whole propulsion system with another one ?Like into CODOD or CODAD? 

But I don't think Japan will sell or transfer any military equipment to BD, and bdmilitary is a well known bullcrap sight. BS is what they spread.


----------



## Bilal9

Fast Patrol Boat (FPB) builds for Navy progressing fast at NarayanGanj..3 months vs. a few weeks ago (last two images)



















These are almost identical in layout to the newer USCG fast response cutters except for the rear RIB launch platform and the waterjet propulsion (BD Navy versions will use standard props). Eight are planned altogether.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arthur

Bilal9 said:


> Fast Patrol Boat (FPB) builds for Navy progressing fast at NarayanGanj..3 months vs. a few weeks ago (last two images)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are almost identical in layout to the newer USCG fast response cutters except for the rear RIB launch platform and the waterjet propulsion (BD Navy versions will use standard props). Eight are planned altogether.


They should build some more to totally replace the older patrol craftss of BN and BCG.If budget allowed they should give two or three to the border gurds too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Khan saheb said:


> They should build some more to totally replace the older patrol craftss of BN and BCG.If budget allowed they should give two or three to the border gurds too.



The Bangladesh Coast Guard (BCG) is getting its own Inshore Patrol Vessels (IPVs of which see below), with an initial batch of 2. The IPVs seem to be a bit smaller than the Navy FPBs above but the armament is no less potent. Looks like Type 89 12.7mm heavy machine guns (Chinese/Russian .50 cal equivalent) fitted afore and aft. The BCG IPV boats will have as high an endurance like the navy boats but unlike the Navy boats they will (as their names suggest) patrol inshore.






We already have sufficient coastal patrol, but we lack inshore (midshore) and deep sea patrol. The deep sea patrol will be conducted with Minerva class boats which are stopgap measures until BCGS-planned builds of this size are started locally (which we have been capable of -without question, for ages).

BCGS ships PL-71 SYED NAZRUL ex F551 Minerva. PL-72 TAJUDDIN ex F558 Sibilla













Insha-Allah in less than a decade we will have a ultramodern coast guard patrol fleet of these three endurance types and sizes of patrol boats - all with ages of less than five years.

With deep sea patrol, inshore patrol and then coastal patrol - the triad of EEZ patrol paradigm will be completed.

Bangladesh has serious scarcity of patrol craft. In the deep sea especially we have almost no protection from foreign trawlers poaching on our marine fishery resources and the Indian, Myanmarese and Thai fishing fleets have been stealing our fish blind for ages, we seriously need help in this area.

We also need to protect our larger trawlers and fishing fleets fishing for profitable yellowfin tuna in the deep sea Bangladesh exclusive economic zone (EEZ) using coast guard deep sea patrols, as opposed to the coastal shelf fishing areas.

Yellowfin tuna goes for US$6~7000 per ton compared to a few thousand/per ton for regular fish.

More here,

Bangladeshi gov’t opens up Bay of Bengal to tuna longliners | Undercurrent News


----------



## Arthur

Chittagong Dockyard Ltd. will build warships for Navy. Submarines will join the fleet this year.

দেশেই যুদ্ধজাহাজ তৈরি হবে: প্রধানমন্ত্রী 

Commissioning of Hamilton class and Type 56 Corvette held.

নৌবাহিনীতে তিন যুদ্ধজাহাজ আনুষ্ঠানিকভাবে যুক্ত


----------



## bigbossman

*Bangladesh and Sri Lanka are interested in purchasing Russia’s Gepard-class frigates, the head of the International Cooperation Department of Russia’s state technology corporation Rostec, Viktor Kladov, said.*

© SPUTNIK/ RAMIL SITDIKOV
Russia to Sign Ka-226 Helicopter Manufacturing Deal With India Before Year-End - Rostec
KUALA LUMPUR (Sputnik) – Malaysia’s capital Kuala Lumpur is hosting the 15th Defense Services Asia Exhibition and Conference (DSA-2016) on April 18-21. Over 300 products of the Russian military-industrial complex are being presented at the exhibition.


"Not only Bangladesh, but also Sri Lanka, have expressed serious interest [in Russian Gepard-class frigates]. A delegation of this country’s [Sri Lanka’s] defense ministry came to our DSA-2016 stand, they expressed their interest," Kladov told RIA Novosti.

Russia is ready to respond to a relevant request from Sri Lanka or Bangladesh as soon as it is submitted, Kladov said.

Gepard-class frigates are designed to engage surface ships, submarines and air targets, both independently and as part of a task force, as well as to perform escort and patrol tasks.



Read more: http://sputniknews.com/business/20160421/1038366663/rostec-purchase-frigate.html#ixzz46UsE4KZu


----------



## Bilal9

bigbossman said:


> *Bangladesh and Sri Lanka are interested in purchasing Russia’s Gepard-class frigates, the head of the International Cooperation Department of Russia’s state technology corporation Rostec, Viktor Kladov, said.*
> 
> © SPUTNIK/ RAMIL SITDIKOV
> Russia to Sign Ka-226 Helicopter Manufacturing Deal With India Before Year-End - Rostec
> KUALA LUMPUR (Sputnik) – Malaysia’s capital Kuala Lumpur is hosting the 15th Defense Services Asia Exhibition and Conference (DSA-2016) on April 18-21. Over 300 products of the Russian military-industrial complex are being presented at the exhibition.
> 
> 
> "Not only Bangladesh, but also Sri Lanka, have expressed serious interest [in Russian Gepard-class frigates]. A delegation of this country’s [Sri Lanka’s] defense ministry came to our DSA-2016 stand, they expressed their interest," Kladov told RIA Novosti.
> 
> Russia is ready to respond to a relevant request from Sri Lanka or Bangladesh as soon as it is submitted, Kladov said.
> 
> Gepard-class frigates are designed to engage surface ships, submarines and air targets, both independently and as part of a task force, as well as to perform escort and patrol tasks.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://sputniknews.com/business/20160421/1038366663/rostec-purchase-frigate.html#ixzz46UsE4KZu



While the Russian marketers are all gung ho in trying to sell these boats to us and Sri Lanka, the only sale they have made so far overseas are to the Vietnamese (4 boats, 2 delivered so far). They themselves have built just two, stationed in the Caspian. These boats are the ones which launched the cruise missile strikes on ISIS in Syria. I thought that was a nice marketing move. 

https://www.rt.com/news/317864-russian-warships-missiles-launch/

Producing only for the Vietnamese may seem strange until you realize that the Vietnamese for strategic reasons can't buy anything from the Chinese. If they could, would they? Hmmmmm.

Even if we buy anything like this from the Russians or anyone else, it should be with ToT, especially transfer of weapons fit integration expertise and welding of special alloys supplied from Russia or any other source.


----------



## Arthur

bigbossman said:


> *Bangladesh and Sri Lanka are interested in purchasing Russia’s Gepard-class frigates, the head of the International Cooperation Department of Russia’s state technology corporation Rostec, Viktor Kladov, said.*
> 
> © SPUTNIK/ RAMIL SITDIKOV
> Russia to Sign Ka-226 Helicopter Manufacturing Deal With India Before Year-End - Rostec
> KUALA LUMPUR (Sputnik) – Malaysia’s capital Kuala Lumpur is hosting the 15th Defense Services Asia Exhibition and Conference (DSA-2016) on April 18-21. Over 300 products of the Russian military-industrial complex are being presented at the exhibition.
> 
> 
> "Not only Bangladesh, but also Sri Lanka, have expressed serious interest [in Russian Gepard-class frigates]. A delegation of this country’s [Sri Lanka’s] defense ministry came to our DSA-2016 stand, they expressed their interest," Kladov told RIA Novosti.
> 
> Russia is ready to respond to a relevant request from Sri Lanka or Bangladesh as soon as it is submitted, Kladov said.
> 
> Gepard-class frigates are designed to engage surface ships, submarines and air targets, both independently and as part of a task force, as well as to perform escort and patrol tasks.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://sputniknews.com/business/20160421/1038366663/rostec-purchase-frigate.html#ixzz46UsE4KZu





Bilal9 said:


> While the Russian marketers are all gung ho in trying to sell these boats to us and Sri Lanka, the only sale they have made so far overseas are to the Vietnamese (4 boats, 2 delivered so far). They themselves have built just two, stationed in the Caspian. These boats are the ones which launched the cruise missile strikes on ISIS in Syria. I thought that was a nice marketing move.
> 
> https://www.rt.com/news/317864-russian-warships-missiles-launch/
> 
> Producing only for the Vietnamese may seem strange until you realize that the Vietnamese for strategic reasons can't buy anything from the Chinese. If they could, would they? Hmmmmm.
> 
> Even if we buy anything like this from the Russians or anyone else, it should be with ToT, especially transfer of weapons fit integration expertise and welding of special alloys supplied from Russia or any other source.



BD already rejected this ship in favor of type 56.You will see no CODOG powered combatants less then 3000 tons in BN,not now or even in future.Yes,that means only a major surface combatants like a destroyer will be CODOG powered in BN. 

There are reasons behind this. BN will not visit the same path like the 80's-90's again.They have learned there lesson about logistical nightmares.If it was the Project 2038.x Steregushchy,there would have been a possibility.As Russian Navy recently selected Chinese CODOD systems to power this class.And in future a Russian frigate or destroyer if they choose Chinese gas turbines.But still the possibility is zero; as Russian platforms are very pricey and they have bad name for spare shortage. 

Every future class of major surface combatants will have common origin for propulsion and combat systems and will come with a TOT.And you will not see a 1500-2000 ton class induction for a long time after the planned 8 Type 56 corvettes gets inducted.After that BN might again go for modified Type 56 which will incorporate major upgareds like AESA-VLS-cruise missile capability etc. 

Keep in mind BN is very much concentrated on having a NET-centric three dimensional Blue Water Navy.Having common philosophy design-building-induction of fleet means strong uninterrupted logistics,easy maintenance,high availability of fleet. Induction of Padma class PC, Durjoy class LPC, Type 56 corvettes is proof of this philosophy.

Regards.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sahureka2

sorry but I use a web translator to write in English

PL-72 TAJUDDIN ex F558 Sibilla, raised superstructure for a system over the bridge, located directly above the base on which previously supported the 76/62 Compact
I ask if you know the model of weapon that will be installed :
1) 25mm KBA which is already in use on their patrol boat P201
2) MARLIN - WS 30mm
3) Single FAST FORTY 40/70
4) Other system already in the availability of Coast Guard / Navy Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sahureka2

I would like to ask a question 


Bangladesh buys 2 *OPV* Castle class from Britain (1.427 ton 81 m x 11.5 m Maximum speed 18 knots) for the Navy, arrived in Bangladesh, we shall embark 1 AK-176 76mm, 4 anti-ship missiles C-704, two Oerlikon 20mm, effectively turning them into *missile corvette*

Then buys 4 *ASW corvette* Minerva class (1.285 ton 87 m x 10.5 m Maximum speed 25 knots) from Italy and change in *OPV* for the Coast Guard

???


----------



## bongbang

sahureka2 said:


> I would like to ask a question
> 
> 
> Bangladesh buys 2 *OPV* Castle class from Britain (1.427 ton 81 m x 11.5 m Maximum speed 18 knots) for the Navy, arrived in Bangladesh, we shall embark 1 AK-176 76mm, 4 anti-ship missiles C-704, two Oerlikon 20mm, effectively turning them into *missile corvette*
> 
> Then buys 4 *ASW corvette* Minerva class (1.285 ton 87 m x 10.5 m Maximum speed 25 knots) from Italy and change in *OPV* for the Coast Guard
> 
> ???



Minerva class corvettes used to serve as sea policing, patrolling and fishery control in Italian navy as well. BD massively lacking in coast guard capability. We have seen recent years some massive human trafficking, drugs-arms trade and fish theft in the Bay of Bengal. I think that is the main reason they took some bold steps to go for Minerva class. And before choosing the Castle class for navy imo is caused by priority misplaced. It makes more sense to give Castle class and Padma class to Coast guard and give Minerva class to Navy. But all decision are already made so we cant do anything.


----------



## Arthur

sahureka2 said:


> I would like to ask a question
> 
> 
> Bangladesh buys 2 *OPV* Castle class from Britain (1.427 ton 81 m x 11.5 m Maximum speed 18 knots) for the Navy, arrived in Bangladesh, we shall embark 1 AK-176 76mm, 4 anti-ship missiles C-704, two Oerlikon 20mm, effectively turning them into *missile corvette*
> 
> Then buys 4 *ASW corvette* Minerva class (1.285 ton 87 m x 10.5 m Maximum speed 25 knots) from Italy and change in *OPV* for the Coast Guard
> 
> ???



When BN inducted the Island class and Castle class,it was in a critical situation.The growing and pressing need for high sea-long endurance patrol was a role BN was lacking. Dispute with Myanmar on maritime boundary and increasing illegal activities in high sea,forced them to go for a immediate solution.This is why Castle class was inducted and upgraded.It is slow,but have a good range and endurance,can land a helicopter if needed,and currently it is supporting the special operation forces of BN. But they will be retired by 2025 when BN completes the induction of new Type 56B corvettes and Durjoy class LPC. Minerva class is a good ship,but BN will not induct old off the shelf ships anymore at least in Corvette-Light Frigate category.New Durjoy class and type 56 will take up the ASW role. BN will give away the medium endurance patrol to Coast Guard by 2020 after the delivery of Minerva and homebuilt IPV's and high endurance patrol by 2025.It will only carry out the blue water defense and combat roles by 2030.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Khan saheb said:


> BD already rejected this ship in favor of type 56.You will see no CODOG powered combatants less then 3000 tons in BN,not now or even in future.Yes,that means only a major surface combatants like a destroyer will be CODOG powered in BN.
> 
> There are reasons behind this. BN will not visit the same path like the 80's-90's again.They have learned there lesson about logistical nightmares.If it was the Project 2038.x Steregushchy,there would have been a possibility.As Russian Navy recently selected Chinese CODOD systems to power this class.And in future a Russian frigate or destroyer if they choose Chinese gas turbines.But still the possibility is zero; as Russian platforms are very pricey and they have bad name for spare shortage.
> 
> Every future class of major surface combatants will have common origin for propulsion and combat systems and will come with a TOT.And you will not see a 1500-2000 ton class induction for a long time after the planned 8 Type 56 corvettes gets inducted.After that BN might again go for modified Type 56 which will incorporate major upgareds like AESA-VLS-cruise missile capability etc.
> 
> Keep in mind BN is very much concentrated on having a NET-centric three dimensional Blue Water Navy.Having common philosophy design-building-induction of fleet means strong uninterrupted logistics,easy maintenance,high availability of fleet. Induction of Padma class PC, Durjoy class LPC, Type 56 corvettes is proof of this philosophy.
> 
> Regards.



Great points - all !

I also see a need for 'Amphibious assault strategy' take front and center stage eventually at BN and at the Army (Joint Operations). Whether Dokdo class or San Giorgio class we have to have local yards build these as well with ToT.

China is thinking of copying the French 'Mistral class'. and then they already have this one,






Together with amphibious assault personnel carriers (ZBD 2000?), you've got a dynamite combination.


----------



## Arthur

Bilal9 said:


> I also see a need for 'Amphibious assault strategy' take front and center stage eventually at BN and at the Army (Joint Operations). Whether Dokdo class or San Giorgio class we have to have local yards build these as well with ToT.
> 
> China is thinking of copying the French 'Mistral class'. and then they already have this one



Bro,I have seen all friends go gaga on the other thread on this.But consider the facts. BN currently has no way or need of such ships like DOKO Class or San Giorgio. BN will need to strengthen and build their Surface and Sub-surface fleet first. BN targets at least 10 frigate strong fleet after that they will need to go after major combatants like destroyers.10-15 frigates are no where enough to cover and support a amphibious landing. But If BN has some 10-15 frigate and few destroyers and commissions the much envisioned maritime strike fighters then it can go for amphibious assets.But even then considering BD's threat perceptions and real time monetary capabilities, induction of more LCU, LST,and hovercrafts will be what BN should seriously look into. Small but proven and efficient,less money to buy and maintain.

Mixed group of small LCU and LST and Hovercrafts for fast landing covered by destroyers and frigates,and strike fighters from air will be enough for BD. We have discussed it previously too. The probability is BN will go after some LST from China/Indonesia with TOT.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sahureka2

thanks for the reply.
Here are some images when working in dry dock










Boarding one of the four diesel generators Isotta Fraschini ID-36-SS-12V, after being completely overhauled






photos classekilo/naviearmatori

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BDforever

sahureka2 said:


> thanks for the reply.
> Here are some images when working in dry dock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boarding one of the four diesel generators Isotta Fraschini ID-36-SS-12V, after being completely overhauled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photos classekilo/naviearmatori


thanks, when will be ready to sail for Bangladesh ?


----------



## sahureka2

I do not know the delivery time, however, these are images taken during the work at the shipyard in Genoa, currently at the Naval Arsenal of the Italian Navy in La Spezia to finish the construction.
The last photos are of March 2016 below,
After the first test firing starts the "running" diesel engine on starboard Syed Nazrul PL-771





The Minerva-class ships are very beautiful to look




photo naviearmatori + Parodi

 I remain curious to know what kind of weapon will be installed at the bow in place of 76/62 Compact

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arthur

sahureka2 said:


> I do not know the delivery time, however, these are images taken during the work at the shipyard in Genoa, currently at the Naval Arsenal of the Italian Navy in La Spezia to finish the construction.
> The last photos are of March 2016 below,
> After the first test firing starts the "running" diesel engine on starboard Syed Nazrul PL-771
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Minerva-class ships are very beautiful to look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo naviearmatori + Parodi
> 
> I remain curious to know what kind of weapon will be installed at the bow in place of 76/62 Compact



Most probably Mark .38 or a 40mm auto cannon.

After the striping of radars it looks bare.


----------



## sahureka2

I thought initially that the Coast Guard requires the creation of a flight deck for helicopters, very important for maritime surveillance and rescue missions, but it did not happen.


----------



## sahureka2

Here the works were completed on the hull of ships, opening the shutters of the dry dock and the new OPV return to the sea to be transferred to Arsenal Italian Navy in La Spezia (December 2015)












foto naviearmatori

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal9

Khan saheb said:


> Bro,I have seen all friends go gaga on the other thread on this.But consider the facts. BN currently has no way or need of such ships like DOKO Class or San Giorgio. BN will need to strengthen and build their Surface and Sub-surface fleet first. BN targets at least 10 frigate strong fleet after that they will need to go after major combatants like destroyers.10-15 frigates are no where enough to cover and support a amphibious landing. But If BN has some 10-15 frigate and few destroyers and commissions the much envisioned maritime strike fighters then it can go for amphibious assets.But even then considering BD's threat perceptions and real time monetary capabilities, induction of more LCU, LST,and hovercrafts will be what BN should seriously look into. Small but proven and efficient,less money to buy and maintain.
> 
> Mixed group of small LCU and LST and Hovercrafts for fast landing covered by destroyers and frigates,and strike fighters from air will be enough for BD. We have discussed it previously too. The probability is BN will go after some LST from China/Indonesia with TOT.



I had some suspicions about the LHD class too. Way too premature...and you confirmed my suspicions.

So what type of LST are we talking about?

Chinese Type 072A LST (here pennant number 911 TianZhuShan) of 4200 tons?












This is the former version Type 072 (no 'A')





Or Indonesian LST (KRI Teluk Bintuni) of 5200 tons?














"On 17 June 2015 the Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL) received an indigenous landing ship tank (LST) vessel from the shipbuilder PT Daya Radar Utama (PT DRU) in a handover ceremony held by the Indonesian Ministry of Defense (MoD). The vessel, KRI Teluk Bintuni (520), had been commissioned earlier into the TNI-AL’s Military Sea Lift Command (Kolinlamil) but was returned to the shipbuilder after commissioning ceremony for further works.

According to specifications provided by the shipbuilder, Teluk Bintuni has a top speed of 16 kt and can accommodate up to 120 crews. The 5,200-tonne LST has a length of 120 m, a beam of 18 m, and a draft of 3 m. It is powered by two South Korean-built STX MAN 9L27/38 engines, each rated at 3,285 kW at 800 rpm.

Its payload is around 2,300 tonnes, which translates to 18 Leopard 2A4 main battle tanks, one armoured bridge-laying vehicle, and a transporter; alternatively, this payload capacity enables the LST to carry 15 BMP-3F infantry fighting vehicles instead. The LST has a 90-tonne turntable to facilitate rapid vehicle loading and unloading, made by state-owned military equipment manufacturer PT Pindad, which has also supplied other deck equipment such as cranes.

The LST can carry around 350 troops, apart from its crew. The ship also can embark one medium helicopter, according to PT DRU. It is armed with a single 40 mm Bofors L70 gun, a 20 mm cannon, and two heavy machine guns."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arthur

Bilal9 said:


> I had some suspicions about the LHD class too. Way too premature...and you confirmed my suspicions.
> 
> So what type of LST are we talking about?
> 
> Chinese Type 072A LST (here pennant number 911 TianZhuShan) of 4200 tons?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the former version Type 072 (no 'A')
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or Indonesian LST (KRI Teluk Bintuni) of 5200 tons?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "On 17 June 2015 the Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL) received an indigenous landing ship tank (LST) vessel from the shipbuilder PT Daya Radar Utama (PT DRU) in a handover ceremony held by the Indonesian Ministry of Defense (MoD). The vessel, KRI Teluk Bintuni (520), had been commissioned earlier into the TNI-AL’s Military Sea Lift Command (Kolinlamil) but was returned to the shipbuilder after commissioning ceremony for further works.
> 
> According to specifications provided by the shipbuilder, Teluk Bintuni has a top speed of 16 kt and can accommodate up to 120 crews. The 5,200-tonne LST has a length of 120 m, a beam of 18 m, and a draft of 3 m. It is powered by two South Korean-built STX MAN 9L27/38 engines, each rated at 3,285 kW at 800 rpm.
> 
> Its payload is around 2,300 tonnes, which translates to 18 Leopard 2A4 main battle tanks, one armoured bridge-laying vehicle, and a transporter; alternatively, this payload capacity enables the LST to carry 15 BMP-3F infantry fighting vehicles instead. The LST has a 90-tonne turntable to facilitate rapid vehicle loading and unloading, made by state-owned military equipment manufacturer PT Pindad, which has also supplied other deck equipment such as cranes.
> 
> The LST can carry around 350 troops, apart from its crew. The ship also can embark one medium helicopter, according to PT DRU. It is armed with a single 40 mm Bofors L70 gun, a 20 mm cannon, and two heavy machine guns."



The Indonesian options sounds really good,almost haff battalion with supply or half of a tank brigade,it's actually great.I hope they go for it. 

If Indonesia can provide some good financial terms like China,BN might go after these.But as the China factor for bd is always very good financial terms with almost zero interest,long payment time and already offers a friendly price it has always worked for BD.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Bilal9 said:


> I had some suspicions about the LHD class too. Way too premature...and you confirmed my suspicions.
> 
> So what type of LST are we talking about?
> 
> Chinese Type 072A LST (here pennant number 911 TianZhuShan) of 4200 tons?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the former version Type 072 (no 'A')
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or Indonesian LST (KRI Teluk Bintuni) of 5200 tons?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "On 17 June 2015 the Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL) received an indigenous landing ship tank (LST) vessel from the shipbuilder PT Daya Radar Utama (PT DRU) in a handover ceremony held by the Indonesian Ministry of Defense (MoD). The vessel, KRI Teluk Bintuni (520), had been commissioned earlier into the TNI-AL’s Military Sea Lift Command (Kolinlamil) but was returned to the shipbuilder after commissioning ceremony for further works.
> 
> According to specifications provided by the shipbuilder, Teluk Bintuni has a top speed of 16 kt and can accommodate up to 120 crews. The 5,200-tonne LST has a length of 120 m, a beam of 18 m, and a draft of 3 m. It is powered by two South Korean-built STX MAN 9L27/38 engines, each rated at 3,285 kW at 800 rpm.
> 
> Its payload is around 2,300 tonnes, which translates to 18 Leopard 2A4 main battle tanks, one armoured bridge-laying vehicle, and a transporter; alternatively, this payload capacity enables the LST to carry 15 BMP-3F infantry fighting vehicles instead. The LST has a 90-tonne turntable to facilitate rapid vehicle loading and unloading, made by state-owned military equipment manufacturer PT Pindad, which has also supplied other deck equipment such as cranes.
> 
> The LST can carry around 350 troops, apart from its crew. The ship also can embark one medium helicopter, according to PT DRU. It is armed with a single 40 mm Bofors L70 gun, a 20 mm cannon, and two heavy machine guns."


what is the operational range off Indonesian LST ?


----------



## Bilal9

BDforever said:


> what is the operational range off Indonesian LST ?



Range of 2,000 nautical miles (3,704km)


----------



## BDforever

Bilal9 said:


> Range of 2,000 nautical miles (3,704km)


well that sucks, that is big drawback, Amphibious Assault ships have average 10,000nm range. (should be that kind of range)
in this case i would prefer Makassar class


----------



## Bilal9

BDforever said:


> well that sucks, that is big drawback, Amphibious Assault ships have average 10,000nm range. (should be that kind of range)
> in this case i would prefer Makassar class



I think the Indonesian vessel may be short legged or I could have the wrong information.

As far as 10,000 NM range you're probably talking about a much larger vessel. Probably USN San Antonio class LHD or the Chinese equivalent.

5200 ton vessels like Chinese or Indonesian LST's don't have that long a range. The need to project power needs to be in the immediate vicinity of a nation. Sometimes re-supply ships can add fuel en route.

The Chinese 072a LST has a published range at 3000 NM @ 14Kt but actual range is probably longer and classified.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Type_072A_landing_ship


----------



## BDforever

Bilal9 said:


> I think the Indonesian vessel may be short legged or I could have the wrong information.
> 
> As far as 10,000 NM range you're probably talking about a much larger vessel. Probably USN San Antonio class LHD or the Chinese equivalent.
> 
> 5200 ton vessels like Chinese or Indonesian LST's don't have that long a range. The need to project power needs to be in the immediate vicinity of a nation.


Most of the LPD has 10,000NM+ range, that is what LPD for, carrying troops in long distance. Makassar is good choice at around $50 million/ unit.


----------



## Bilal9

BDforever said:


> Most of the LPD has 10,000NM+ range, that is what LPD for, carrying troops in long distance. Makassar is good choice at around $50 million/ unit.



I'd be interested in the scenario these could be used in. Maybe UN troop deployments?


----------



## BDforever

Bilal9 said:


> I'd be interested in the scenario these could be used in. Maybe UN troop deployments?


UN troop deployments+ Blue water Navy (that is the vision)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Avisheik

Bilal9 said:


> I'd be interested in the scenario these could be used in. Maybe UN troop deployments?



I find it really hard to see a a lpd in UN deployments. We are there for peacekeeping not for an offensive operation. LPD is used for rapid deployment in order to take position in enemy territory, UN missions are more like flying to the conflict zone to keep the civilian population safe and to encourage dialogue between two factions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## syed1

*Bangladesh Navy’s Somudra Avijan returns home*

Senior Correspondent bdnews24.com

Published: 2016-04-28 22:33:40.0 BdST Updated: 2016-04-28 22:33:40.0 BdST

*‘Somudra Avijan’, one of Bangladesh Navy’s largest frigates, has returned to Chittagong port after participating in naval exercises in Indonesia.*

The ship left Bangladesh on Apr 4 and took part in three multilateral exercises before it retuned on Thursday.

On its way back to Bangladesh, it paid a goodwill visit to Klang port in Malaysia, the Navy said.


http://bdnews24.com/bangladesh/2016/04/28/bangladesh-navys-somudra-avijan-returns-home

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## syed1

BNS Somudra Avijan in Malaysia 

http://www.malaysia1news.my/portal/video/21561

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mb444

Avisheik said:


> I find it really hard to see a a lpd in UN deployments. We are there for peacekeeping not for an offensive operation. LPD is used for rapid deployment in order to take position in enemy territory, UN missions are more like flying to the conflict zone to keep the civilian population safe and to encourage dialogue between two factions.




I completely agree. I do not see any real need for these. UN mission is a ridiculous proposition. BN first priority would be to increase its surface fleet and arm everything will medium to long range missiles, secondly action missile based costal defense, induct potent submarine fleet and lastly induct maritime fighters.... After that think about a heli carrier maybe.... But in my mind these are white elephants ..... For bd we need a navy that has large potent surface fleet with air cover backed up by a submarine force which makes the possibility of a blockade impossible. Before we think of force projection we need to secure Bay of Bengal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

BDforever said:


> well that sucks, that is big drawback, Amphibious Assault ships have average 10,000nm range. (should be that kind of range)
> in this case i would prefer Makassar class


As with aircraft refuelling in flight, shorter legged ships just need to take on fuel more frequently at sea, so require and AOR or tanker capability to be available.

I so wish the Bangladesh navy and coast guard would exchange some ships. Navy is operating ex UK OPVs and Coast Guard ex Italian corvettes. It just doesn't make sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Penguin said:


> As with aircraft refuelling in flight, shorter legged ships just need to take on fuel more frequently at sea, so require and AOR or tanker capability to be available.
> 
> I so wish the Bangladesh navy and coast guard would exchange some ships. Navy is operating ex UK OPVs and Coast Guard ex Italian corvettes. It just doesn't make sense.


1. Almost unarmed Italian corvette for CG but rearmed UK OPV for Navy which have more firepower.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Penguin

BDforever said:


> 1. Almost unarmed Italian corvette for CG but rearmed UK OPV for Navy which have more firepower.


Yeah, but the Chinese 76mm gun and missiles mounted on the 2 ex-UK Castle OPVs can easily be mounted on the Italian FS's, which where designed to take not only the Oto 76mm but also 2x2 big Otomat antiship missiles. If the ex-Italian ships are not fitted with a helideck, then they can take an 8-round HQ-7/FM-90 launcher or FL-3000N in the rear where they used to mount an 8-round Mk29 NATO GWLS for Aspide. Or you could plate over the rear to provide a heli-deck and stick FL-3000N where the Aspide director used to be. They are also designed to take ASW tubes for light weight torpedoes. In short, you can very quickly provide them with armaent and sensor fit similar to the corvettes bought from China. Besides, I have read that the CG will get 4 (i.e. 2 more) ex-Italian corvettes. Also, I could well see a situation where the Castle OPVs remain with the navy, and the Minerva's are added. Presently, five ex-UK Island-class patrol vessels - armed only with a 30mm or 40mm cannon - are in active service with the Bangladesh Navy: these could be transferred to the CG.




























Her never built but comtemporary design bigger sister: FS-1700 (with hangar)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Penguin said:


> Yeah, but the Chinese 76mm gun and missiles mounted on the 2 ex-UK Castle OPVs can easily be mounted on the Italian FS's, which where designed to take not only the Oto 76mm but also 2x2 big Otomat antiship missiles. If the ex-Italian ships are not fitted with a helideck, then they can take an 8-round HQ-7/FM-90 launcher or FL-3000N in the rear where they used to mount an 8-round Mk29 NATO GWLS for Aspide. Or you could plate over the rear to provide a heli-deck and stick FL-3000N where the Aspide director used to be. They are also designed to take ASW tubes for light weight torpedoes. In short, you can very quickly provide them with armaent and sensor fit similar to the corvettes bought from China. Besides, I have read that the CG will get 4 (i.e. 2 more) ex-Italian corvettes. Also, I could well see a situation where the Castle OPVs remain with the navy, and the Minerva's are added. Presently, five ex-UK Island-class patrol vessels - armed only with a 30mm or 40mm cannon - are in active service with the Bangladesh Navy: these could be transferred to the CG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her never built but comtemporary design bigger sister: FS-1700 (with hangar)


i think BN is also considering operational range, Italian corvette has 6,500km range while UK OPV has 17,600km range and yes Island class should be transferred to CG as BN is building Padma class for similar role.
I have question for you, is it possible to use USCG cutter as amphibious assault ship for troop transport which Bangladesh have gotten recently ?


----------



## Penguin

BDforever said:


> i think BN is also considering operational range, Italian corvette has 6,500km range while UK OPV has 17,600km range and yes Island class should be transferred to CG as BN is building Padma class for similar role.
> I have question for you, is it possible to use USCG cutter as amphibious assault ship for troop transport which Bangladesh have gotten recently ?


Apples and oranges:
Minerva class: 3,510 nmi (6,500 km)* at 18 knots*
Castle class: 10,000 nmi (18,520 km) *at 10 knots*

A Caseopia class OPV does 3,300 nmi (6,100 km; 3,800 mi) at 17 knots
A Sirio class OPV does 3,300 nautical miles (6,100 km; 3,800 mi) at 17 knots 
A Lupo class frigate does 4,300 nmi (8,000 km) at 16 kn
A Meastrale class frigate does 6,000 nmi (11,000 km; 6,900 mi) at 15 kn

So, bet you that if you sail the Minerva at 10 knots, it gets lots more km / nmi.

No, the Hamilton class WHEC cannot be used as amphibious assault transport.





Unless you want to come up with a thing like they did in WW2, based on a Rudderow class destroyer-escort (frigate) and reclassified as a _Crosley_-class high-speed transport.
http://www.navsource.org/archives/10/04/04idx.htm





https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USS_Ray_K._Edwards_(APD-96)





https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crosley-class_high_speed_transport

*Troop Capacity *3 officers144 enlisted

*Boats* four LCP(L) landing craft

Amphibious Assault Transport Dock = LPD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sahureka2

Penguin said:


> Yeah, but the Chinese 76mm gun and missiles mounted on the 2 ex-UK Castle OPVs can easily be mounted on the Italian FS's, which where designed to take not only the Oto 76mm but also 2x2 big Otomat antiship missiles. If the ex-Italian ships are not fitted with a helideck, then they can take an 8-round HQ-7/FM-90 launcher or FL-3000N in the rear where they used to mount an 8-round Mk29 NATO GWLS for Aspide. Or you could plate over the rear to provide a heli-deck and stick FL-3000N where the Aspide director used to be. They are also designed to take ASW tubes for light weight torpedoes. In short, you can very quickly provide them with armaent and sensor fit similar to the corvettes bought from China. Besides, I have read that the CG will get 4 (i.e. 2 more) ex-Italian corvettes. Also, I could well see a situation where the Castle OPVs remain with the navy, and the Minerva's are added. Presently, five ex-UK Island-class patrol vessels - armed only with a 30mm or 40mm cannon - are in active service with the Bangladesh Navy: these could be transferred to the CG.



I think it's the most logical thing to do, Minerva to the Navy and ex-UK Island-class patrol vessels for Coast Guard
I want to remember that the class Minerva also had a* Sonar for ASW search*.
When in Italy I learned of the sale of the Minerva, I had made the assumption of various hypotheses of change.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

I'ld stick the 2x2 ssm behind the bridge. FL3000N where the missile director in the rear used to be (or close) and a flight deck. 2x3 ASw tubes. A coupe of 20mm cannon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sahureka2

Penguin said:


> I'ld stick the 2x2 ssm behind the bridge. FL3000N where the missile director in the rear used to be (or close) and a flight deck. 2x3 ASw tubes. A coupe of 20mm cannon.



so?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Penguin said:


> Apples and oranges:


well I like to compare taste when i drink fruit juice, i think we all do and that is why we have our own favorite fruit, mix fruit juice is different thing though


----------



## Penguin

sahureka2 said:


> so?


Yeah, that's about it. As for sensor fit, the rear director (on the rear mast here) is no longer needed. Sensor fit could closely follow Type 056. It would be usefull if the helicopter could be rearmed and refueled on board (even if there weren't a hangar - for storage and maintenance), which would imply some (protected: self sealing, lightly armored) aviation fuel storage below the flight deck and possibly also some (lightly armored) magazine space for additional ASW torps and/or other heli armament.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

BDforever said:


> well I like to compare taste when i drink fruit juice, i think we all do and that is why we have our own favorite fruit, mix fruit juice is different thing though


Seriously, there is a difference between 3,510 nmi (6,500 km)* at 18 knots* and 10,000 nmi (18,520 km) *at 10 knots*

Below is for commercial shipping, but illustrative of the shape of the speed versus fuel consumption curve:




http://www.awtworldwide.com/products/news/new-bvs-7-0-dual-speed-optimization/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sahureka2

sahureka2 said:


> so?


playing with images  .... and some standardization of weapons and radar with Type 056 corvette

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

Nice. I'ld pull out the flight deck as far aft as possible, maybe even angle the transom out a bit, to achieve max space on and below the flight deck.


----------



## sahureka2

OK, the flight deck stretched, but one must pay attention to the weight of the new structures necessary to achieve it, limiting as much as possible the realization of new environments below the fi flight deck, in order not to affect the stability of the ship.
To safeguard the lifeboats should create a structure to divert the flow of missiles FL-3000N
To increase the standardization with Type 056, as a secondary weapon I used the same system 30mm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Penguin

Besides Minerva, Italians had a nice range of vessels on the design books (not sold though)

*SAETTIA Mk 1* of 1984. Private FAC built by Fincantieri, called DA-360T, no customer.
Rebuilt on 1998 ca as Patrol Boat for Italian Coast Guard.
Originally 1x 76 mm Oto Melara Compatto, 1x twin 30mm Breda/Mauser cannon 2x2 Otomat antiship missiles.
4 MTU 16V538TIB93 diesels (13.000 kW), colocated in pairs in two seperate compartments, speeds: 40 kn, autonomy of 1800 mi at 18kn, crew 29.





*C-1000* corvette from CNR: 1000 t st, 75 m long, 10,25 m beam, 2 GMT 230DVM diesels, 25 kn, 6.000 nm/15 kn, 1 Compatto, 1 Albatros, 2 triple TL, 1 RAN 10S search radar, 2 Dardo FCR and MF hull sonar.





*F-1700: *90 m long, 12,60 m broad, 1710 t st, 30 kn, and for the weapons: 2 76 SR, 4 OTOMAT MK-2, 16 VL SAM, 1x3 tp launcher & 1 Lynx or similar helo
*



*

*F-3000: *Standard Displacement: 3100 Tons. Lenght: 112,5 m. Width: 14,5 m. CODOG powerplant. Max speed: 34 knots. Max range: 5000 miles at 18 knots. Armament: 3x OTO Melara 76/62 Super rapido, 24x SeaWolf or Albatros (VLS), 8x OTOMAT Mk.2 and one helicopter (EH101 or NH90). High degree of automation, stealthy features adopted.





The whole series breathes nice lines, very pleasing to the eye compared to contemporaries.

This appears similar to what we've been turning the Minerva's into, just a bit smaller.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## sahureka2

Sources claim that today 9 may 2016 , departed from the base of Augusta to Genoa the former Urania and the former Danaide the Minerva class, to begin the work of refitting in view of the sale to the Bangladesh Coast Guard.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

sahureka2 said:


> Sources claim that today 9 may 2016 , departed from the base of Augusta to Genoa the former Urania and the former Danaide the Minerva class, to begin the work of refitting in view of the sale to the Bangladesh Coast Guard.


I thought they were already delivered.


----------



## sahureka2

[Quote = "iajdani, posta: 8296454, membro: 12002"]. Ho pensato che fossero già consegnate [/ quote]

The four class corvettes Minerva, were decommissioned by the Italian Navy in pairs, before Minerva and Sybil, already nearing completion at the Arsenal of La Spezia, then Urania and Danaide, decommissioned 10 March 2016 and today in transfer trip to Genoa to start work in dry dock

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sahureka2

corvette F552 Urania, of Augusta at the naval base, ready to transfer to Genoa. Optical identification number already deleted

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

sahureka2 said:


> corvette F552 Urania, of Augusta at the naval base, ready to transfer to Genoa. Optical identification number already deleted



Any Idea of what are the weapons they will leave with the corvette before handing over to BD? Looks like they even taken the radar off


----------



## sahureka2

sahureka2 said:


> sorry but I use a web translator to write in English
> 
> PL-72 TAJUDDIN ex F558 Sibilla, raised superstructure for a system over the bridge, located directly above the base on which previously supported the 76/62 Compact
> I ask if you know the model of weapon that will be installed :
> 1) 25mm KBA which is already in use on their patrol boat P201
> 2) MARLIN - WS 30mm
> 3) Single FAST FORTY 40/70



I hope it is one of the systems mentioned above, but such a wide platform, can facilitate the operations of the gunner and the crew of a weapon system to manual handling, as for example, this frame has been extrapolated from a video made during a training exercise of the Bangladesh Navy, a 20mm Oerlikon true highlander in the field.






But this platform is bolted to the original 76/62 basis, probably leaving the possibility of future re-installation or Compact 76/62 or other similar sized system......I hope !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

France Navy's La Fayette class stealth frigate Aconit (F 713) came to the Chittagong for a friendly visit and joint exercise.
Bangladesh Navy's guided missile stealth ship Swadhinita have welcomed her when it entered our sea. Bangladesh Navy's guided missile frigate Babgabandhu and BNS Swadhinota will participate a joint exercise with her before she return back on 15th of May.
.
.
শুভেচ্ছা সফরে চট্টগ্রামে ফ্রান্সের জাহাজ
.
ছয় দিনের শুভেচ্ছা সফরে চট্টগ্রামে এসে পৌঁছেছে ফ্রান্স নৌবাহিনীর জাহাজ ‘একোনিট’।
.
মঙ্গলবার জাহাজটি চট্টগ্রাম বন্দর জেটিতে এসে পৌঁছালে চট্টগ্রাম নৌ অঞ্চলের কমান্ডার রিয়ার এডমিরাল আখতার হাবীব জাহাজটিকে স্বাগত জানান।
.
এ সময় বাংলাদেশে নিযুক্ত ফ্রান্সের রাষ্ট্রদূত সোফি অবার্ট ও ডিফেন্স এ্যাটাশেসহ নৌবাহিনীর পদস্থ কর্মকর্তা ও নাবিকগণ উপস্থিত ছিলেন। এর আগে সফরকারী জাহাজটি বাংলাদেশের জলসীমায় এসে পৌঁছালে বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনী জাহাজ ‘স্বাধীনতা’ জাহাজটিকে অভ্যর্থনা জানায়।
.
বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনী সূত্র জানায়, শুভেচ্ছা সফরে আসা ফ্রান্স নৌবাহিনীর জাহাজটিতে মোট ২০ জন কর্মকর্তা ও ১৪০ জন নাবিক রয়েছেন। ১২৫ মিটার দৈর্ঘের জাহাজটির অধিনায়কের দায়িত্বে রয়েছেন ক্যাপ্টেন লরেন্ট ম্যাকার্ড ডি গ্রেমন্ট। জাহাজটি বাংলাদেশ ত্যাগকালে বানৌজা বঙ্গবন্ধু ও বানৌজা স্বাধীনতা এর সাথে একটি যৌথ সমুদ্র মহড়ায় অংশ গ্রহণ করবে।
.
বাংলাদেশে অবস্থানকালে ফ্রান্সের ভারত মহাসাগর বিষয়ক ইনচার্জ রিয়ার এডমিরাল এনটনি ব্যুসেন্ট জাহাজের বিভিন্ন অনুষ্ঠানে যোগদান করবেন। এছাড়া তিনি চট্টগ্রাম নৌ অঞ্চলসহ অন্যান্য নৌ প্রশাসনিক কর্তৃপক্ষের সাথে সৌজন্য সাক্ষাতে মিলিত হবেন। আগামী ১৪ মে তিনি ঢাকায় সেনা, নৌ ও বিমানবাহিনী প্রধানদের সাথে সৌজন্য সাক্ষাত করবেন।
.
জাহাজটি চট্টগ্রাম অবস্থানকালে সফরকারী জাহাজের কর্মকর্তা ও নাবিকগণ ‘বাংলাদেশ নেভাল একাডেমি’, বিশেষ চাহিদা সম্পন্ন শিশুদের স্কুল ‘বিএন আশার আলো’, নৌবাহিনীর সমর কৌশল বিষয়ক প্রশিক্ষণ কেন্দ্র ‘স্কুল অব মেরিটাইম ওয়ারফেয়ার এন্ড ট্যাকটিস’ ও বানৌজা শহীদ মোয়াজ্জমসহ চট্টগ্রামের দর্শনীয় স্থানসমূহ পরিদর্শন করবেন। এছাড়া বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনীর কর্মকর্তা, নাবিক, স্কাউট সদস্য এবং বিভিন্ন স্কুল কলেজের ছাত্র-ছাত্রীগণ ফ্রান্সের জাহাজটি পরিদর্শন করবেন।
.
শুভেচ্ছা সফর শেষে ১৫ মে ফ্রান্সের জাহাজটি বাংলাদেশ ত্যাগ করবে।
.
‪#‎FranceNavy‬ ‪#‎BangladeshNavy‬ ‪#‎JointExercise‬
Shared by: Bangladesh Defence
.
\A/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

So are we in the market for an Aconit class frigate at some point? Why would they visit us then? 

IMHO - we should stay with the Chinese products. That - and a strong case made for ToT with anything we buy.


----------



## damiendehorn

Bilal9 said:


> So are we in the market for an Aconit class frigate at some point? Why would they visit us then?
> 
> IMHO - we should stay with the Chinese products. That - and a strong case made for ToT with anything we buy.



Well we are in the market for frigates. But unlikely to be french, way too over-priced....most likely either Chinese C28A (C28B) or a korean design.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

damiendehorn said:


> Well we are in the market for frigates. But unlikely to be french, way too over-priced....most likely either Chinese C28A (C28B) or a korean design.



The Algerian C28A heavy corvette (Adhafer Class) being built at CSSC is seemingly the right size for (fishery) patrols in the Bay of Bengal and as an analog to the Bangabandhu class.

CSSC has commissioned the third one by now (pennant 922) which is ftting out. Images of pennant 921 (El-Fatih) and pennant 920 (Adhafer) below. Adhafer is firing the C802A.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## damiendehorn

The first of the class was launched in 1992 i think. Are they coming on the market any time soon? $500m for all 5 with another $250m - $300m for refits would be nice. $750m - $800m for 5 La Fayette-class frigates......


----------



## Nike

damiendehorn said:


> The first of the class was launched in 1992 i think. Are they coming on the market any time soon? $500m for all 5 with another $250m - $300m for refits would be nice. $750m - $800m for 5 La Fayette-class frigates......



they would try to sell Gowind class corvette or frigate for new market like Egypt and Malaysia instead, and i believe they would try to sell that for Bangladesh too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

madokafc said:


> they would try to sell Gowind class corvette or frigate for new market like Egypt and Malaysia instead, and i believe they would try to sell that for Bangladesh too



For Egypt, the size is a bit smaller, 2500 tons (large corvette in DCNS parlance). In April 2016, Alexandria Shipyard started cutting metal for the first Gowind 2500 corvette to be built in Egypt.






For Malaysia - the size is a bit bigger, 3100 tons (frigate). 

From Wikipedia:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The *Second Generation Patrol Vessel (SGPV)*, also called *Littoral combat ships (LCS)* is a class of six stealth frigates being built for the Royal Malaysian Navy.[1]






The ships are based on an enlarged version of the Gowind-class corvette, designed by DCNS of France. The contract has been finalised and it has been decided that all six ships will be built by local shipbuilder Boustead Holdings Berhad for the Royal Malaysian Navy at a ceiling price of RM9 billion (US$2.8 billion), starting from 2015.[6] 

The ships will be 111 meters long with a displacement of 3,100 tonnes.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

It is interesting to note that Singapore fields six of the similar sized stealth frigates (3200 tons) called the Formidable class, also designed by DCNS and built by ST marine engg. in Singapore.


----------



## sahureka2

Here the photo of the departure from the naval base at Augusta, corvette F553 Danaide, already under the new name of "Mansoor Ali" assigned by the Coast Guard of Bangladesh; this unit in its original configuration, at the stern of the vessel Albatros system is still installed.
the corvette F552 Urania has new name "Kamaruzzaman"

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TopCat

sahureka2 said:


> Here the photo of the departure from the naval base at Augusta, corvette F553 Danaide, already under the new name of "Mansoor Ali" assigned by the Coast Guard of Bangladesh; this unit in its original configuration, at the stern of the vessel Albatros system is still installed.
> the corvette F552 Urania has new name "Kamaruzzaman"



Wow this baby is loaded... sad to see them all go.


----------



## sahureka2

arrive in Genoa " Kamaruzzaman " ex F-552 Urania and " Moonsor Alì " F-553 Danaide and, soon he will be put in dry dock





photo carlomar/navi e armatori

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

Date:20.05.2016
Construction area of Khulna shipyard ltd , Large Patrol Craft and submarine Handlin Tug Boat Construction.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bongbang

*Govt to procure three inshore patrol vessels for Coast Guard*

The government has decided to buy three inshore patrol vessels worth Tk. 266.72 crore in all for the Bangladesh Coast Guard. The vessels would be bought from Khulna Shipyard Ltd, an independent commercial enterprise operated by the Bangladesh Navy (BN). The cabinet committee on purchase yesterday approved the home ministry's proposal to buy the three vessels.
A senior official of the Bangladesh Coast Guard told The Independent that they would buy the patrol vessels under the "Enhancement of the Operational Capability of Bangladesh Coast Guard" project. “The vessels will help curb crimes in the country’s coastal areas,” he said.
Sources said the paramilitary force will also buy four corvettes—Minerva, Urania, Danaide and Sibilla—from Italy. Two of the ships would be included in the coastal force’s fleet by July. More offshore patrol vessels, harbour patrol boats, patrol craft sweepers, safe defenders and metal shark boats would be procured to conduct marine and coastal operations, they added.
According to the sources, the coast guard has 10 stations—Supati, Dubeki, Kokilmoni, Puspokathi, Nidraskina, Ramgati, Sandwip, Kutubdia, Moheshkhali and Teknaf. More manpower, offshore patrol vessels and modern equipment are required to strengthen the force.
Some 518-odd posts, including that of commander (1), lieutenant commander (10) and lieutenant (25), have been created to strengthen the force so as to stop piracy and smuggling. The other posts include that of master chief petty officer (16), chief petty officer (16), petty officer (50), leading seaman (113), able seaman (275) and driver (12).
At present, there are 1,835 posts in the coast guard, including one post of director general, one deputy director general, five directors, three zonal commanders, and 14 deputy directors.
*Sources said the paramilitary force is preparing proposals to buy two helicopters and important equipment as well.*

http://www.theindependentbd.com/printversion/details/44429

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Allah Akbar

sahureka2 said:


> Here the photo of the departure from the naval base at Augusta, corvette F553 Danaide, already under the new name of "Mansoor Ali" assigned by the Coast Guard of Bangladesh; this unit in its original configuration, at the stern of the vessel Albatros system is still installed.
> the corvette F552 Urania has new name "Kamaruzzaman"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/Q





sahureka2 said:


> Here the photo of the departure from the naval base at Augusta, corvette F553 Danaide, already under the new name of "Mansoor Ali" assigned by the Coast Guard of Bangladesh; this unit in its original configuration, at the stern of the vessel Albatros system is still installed.
> the corvette F552 Urania has new name "Kamaruzzaman"


Mansoor Ali ,Kamaruzzan ,Tajuddin ,Nazrul Islam what a pathetic ship names


----------



## mb444

warrantofficer said:


> Mansoor Ali ,Kamaruzzan ,Tajuddin ,Nazrul Islam what a pathetic ship names

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

mb444 said:


> Mansoor Ali ,Kamaruzzan ,Tajuddin ,Nazrul Islam what a pathetic ship names
> 
> Source: https://defence.pk/threads/bangladesh-navy.168818/page-152#ixzz49QTHhc2n



@warrantofficer You are probably too young to know and have not read about the four caliphs in Mujib's early cabinet. They were wiped out in jail by Mujib's collaborators as they all knew Mujib's secrets....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bongbang

warrantofficer said:


> Mansoor Ali ,Kamaruzzan ,Tajuddin ,Nazrul Islam what a pathetic ship names




They were all killed ruthlessly at gunpoint by evil dictator Zia's cohorts in jail as they refused to join the shadow gov of Zia. And more importantly was part of first gov of BD in Mujibnagar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

bongbang said:


> They were all killed ruthlessly at gunpoint by evil dictator Zia's cohorts in jail as they refused to join the shadow gov of Zia. And more importantly was part of first gov of BD in Mujibnagar.



Zia had nothing to do with their killing. Too many lies in either side of the story.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Allah Akbar

Bilal9 said:


> @warrantofficer You are probably too young to know and have not read about the four caliphs in Mujib's early cabinet. They were wiped out in jail by Mujib's collaborators as they all knew Mujib's secrets....


Now the snake comes out from the cave.



bongbang said:


> They were all killed ruthlessly at gunpoint by evil dictator Zia's cohorts in jail as they refused to join the shadow gov of Zia. And more importantly was part of first gov of BD in Mujibnagar.


It was obvious that something will come from Hasan ul inu.



mb444 said:


>


----------



## sahureka2

PL-71 SYED NAZUL* , r*eady for sea trials, installed in the bow the weapon system, the silhouettes of the protective tarpaulin seems to be a KBA 25mm system that is already in use of the Bangladesh Coast Guard on patrol boat P201





photo username lobito1971 naviearmatori

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sahureka2

during the event Seafuture-2016 24/27-05-2016 , It presents decommissioned boat the Italian Navy and offers in the used market.

*It appeared this photo and this comment:*
corvette F554 SFINGE (Minerva class) in a few days you will be the lowering of FLAG, will go into reserve waiting for buyers *(Bangladesh?), * along with the Sfinge, frigate Bersagliere (class Lupo / Soldier ) and frigate Grecale (Maestrale class)






*a question*: Bangladesh, more than 4 already known, wants to acquire additional corvette Minerva class ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

sahureka2 said:


> during the event Seafuture-2016 24/27-05-2016 , It presents decommissioned boat the Italian Navy and offers in the used market.
> 
> *It appeared this photo and this comment:*
> corvette F554 SFINGE (Minerva class) in a few days you will be the lowering of FLAG, will go into reserve waiting for buyers *(Bangladesh?), * along with the Sfinge, frigate Bersagliere (class Lupo / Soldier ) and frigate Grecale (Maestrale class)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *a question*: Bangladesh, more than 4 already known, wants to acquire additional corvette Minerva class ?


I have no Idea :/


----------



## Bilal9

sahureka2 said:


> KBA 25mm system



http://www.leonardocompany.com/en/-/single25mm-kba






The Defence Systems Division Single 25mm KBA is a stabilized, electric servo-drive assisted naval gun, available in the unmanned or manned configuration.

It is suitable for easy installation, with no deck penetration, as primary weapon on small size vessels and, as secondary weapon, on larger ships, with the role to neutralize targets in the Anti Surface Warfare, particularly in a Asymmetric Warfare and in Mine Defence Scenarios.

The high rate of fire of the 25mm KBA cannon provides capabilities also in very close Anti Air Defense.

Weapon control is specifically featured in order to allow the gunner to remain steady at any barrel elevation, laying the gun with the maximum accuracy even against targets at maximum elevation, always according to a very easy and comfortable way of operation.

Servo-drives are operated through an ergonomic gun control handgrip.

The gun, in both unmanned and manned configurations, is accurately stabilized both in training and in elevation; the engagement of any type of target results to be extremely effective.

The sight support mechanism allows the gunner to operate on a suitable seat, keeping the sight at an adjustable eye level.

A conventional aiming system is fitted to the mount, but also an IR sight with integrated ballistic reticule is available.

Rechargeable batteries allow independent operation from ship power supply for half an hour in a standard operational cycle and, additionally, the gun can be fully controlled manually.

The integrated automatic cannon is Oerlikon 25 mm KBA, firing full caliber HE-T (High Explosive), TP-T (Training Pratice) and subcaliber FASPS (Frangible Armour Piercing Discarding Sabot) for extended range operations.

============================================================================









The *Oerlikon KBA* is a 25 mm (25×137mm) cannon was developed as a close range weapon for the mechanized battlefield originally made by Oerlikon Contraves AG (renamed as _Rheinmetall Air Defence AG_ (Switzerland) following the merger with Rheinmetall in 2009).

The Oerlikon KBA is a gas operated selective fire weapon taking a 25 mm cartridge from a dual selective belt feed and firing at a rate of 600 rounds per minute, it has been developed as a close-range multipurpose weapon for the modern battlefield.

Due to its firepower, various types of ammunition and its Instant Ammunition Selection Device (IASD), the KBA can engage lightly armoured vehicles, infantry and antitank positions, helicopters and combat aircraft.

*Description*
The Oerlikon Contraves KBA 25 mm cannon is a fully automatic, positively locked, gas-operated weapon with a rotating bolt head and double belt feed. These features guarantee high reliability and safety, even under the most extreme environmental conditions.

The KBA offers a wide range of firing modes: single shot; programmable rapid single shot with a rate of fire of up to 175 rds/min; and full automatic fire of 600 rds/ min. The cannon functions, such as cocking and firing, are electrically actuated by remote control from the gunner's control box and in auxiliary mode mechanically by a hand crank and a trigger pedal.

The Oerlikon KBA 25mm cannon has been designed for integration in various types of mounts, small size and low weight offer various integration possibilities such as:


Manned (1 or 2 operators) or remote controlled turrets on IFVs, APCs
Air defence gun mounts
Naval mounts
Helicopter mounts
The various types of available ammunition combined with the unique Instant Ammunition Selection Device (IASD) and different selectable firing modes with a rate of fire up to 600rds/min support any type of operational use.

*Ammunition*
A wide range of ammunition has been developed for this weapon specifically developed to engage and defeat both ground and air targets. The ammunition complies with all handling and operational safety requirements according to MIL-STD’s, and was subjected to intensive trials by NATO member countries prior to its introduction and standardization as NATO 25mmx137 ammunition.

The current 25mm ammunition family consists of 6 prime war-shot and 2 training rounds:


*APFSDS-T*: armour-piercing fin stabilized discarding sabot with tracer, for use against armoured ground targets
*APDS-T*: armour-piercing discarding sabot with tracer, for use against armoured ground targets
*FAPDS-T*: frangible armour-piercing discarding sabot with tracer, for use against air, ground and urban targets
*TPDS-T*: target practice discarding sabot with tracer, a short range trainer for the above sub-calibre types
*SAPHEI-T*: semi-armour-piercing high explosive incendiary with tracer, for use against well protected targets
*HEI-T*: high explosive incendiary with tracer, for use against lightly protected targets
*MP-T*: multipurpose with tracer
*TP-T*: target practice with tracer, for training with the above full calibre types



sahureka2 said:


> *a question*: Bangladesh, more than 4 already known, wants to acquire additional corvette Minerva class ?



I'd say there is a 50/50 chance. Speculation is rife but nothing confirmed yet....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sahureka2

PL-72 TAJUDDIN first sea trials, chart room, left the console inherent to propulsion engines

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## sahureka2

PL-71 SYED NAZRUL at sea to realize the speed tests






50% of the power to 17.8 Knots





photo lobito1971/ naviearmatori

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sahureka2

PL-72 TAJUDDIN





photo lobito1971/ naviearmatori

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Why are the ships names so pathetic? Hasn't their been any navy commander from 1971 war whose name can be used to name a navy ship. Everything is either bangabandu or potitically allied names. Only military commanders deserve their names on a ship.

Edit: changing names of a ship is considered a bad luck for that particular ship. So bns bangabandu which was also renamed to Khaled bin Waleed I believe. This countries officials are nutcase.


----------



## Anubis

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Why are the ships names so pathetic? Hasn't their been any navy commander from 1971 war whose name can be used to name a navy ship. Everything is either bangabandu or potitically allied names. Only military commanders deserve their names on a ship.
> 
> Edit: changing names of a ship is considered a bad luck for that particular ship. So bns bangabandu which was also renamed to Khaled bin Waleed I believe. This countries officials are nutcase.


Almost all ships in BN are renamed from foreign owners.


----------



## sahureka2

PL-71 SYED NAZRUL output in the sea. 
Interesting detail support where it was installed 8-cell launcher "Albatros" has not been eliminated, but only covered, it could possibly always be reused to install something else

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

Anubis said:


> Almost all ships in BN are renamed from foreign owners.


No not in that sense. When some other country purchases it and renames it... It's okay because it's beginning of a new life... But according to naval tradition changing a ships name while it's serving in suppose the same nation is bad luck for the ship. I am least worried about that however. I hate these nonsense names. Only military commanders deserve to be named after



sahureka2 said:


> PL-71 SYED NAZRUL output in the sea.
> Interesting detail support where it was installed 8-cell launcher "Albatros" has not been eliminated, but only covered, it could possibly always be reused to install something else


These ships are pretty big. Why is the navy not taking it for themselves? Installing middle battery and artillery systems these boats would be a force not to be reckoned with.


----------



## TopCat

Mohammed Khaled said:


> These ships are pretty big. Why is the navy not taking it for themselves? Installing middle battery and artillery systems these boats would be a force not to be reckoned with.


Navy probably wont go for 2nd hand anymore.


----------



## Michael Corleone

sahureka2 said:


> PL-71 SYED NAZRUL output in the sea.
> Interesting detail support where it was installed 8-cell launcher "Albatros" has not been eliminated, but only covered, it could possibly always be reused to install something else


These ships are pretty big. Why is the navy not taking it for themselves? Installing middle battery and artillery systems these boats would be a force not to be reckoned with.


iajdani said:


> Navy probably wont go for 2nd hand anymore.


should have given those Hamilton cutters to coast guard. They were pretty old and were already coast guard ships. And should have kept stock of these bring it to Bangladesh and convert to guided missile frigate. I don't understand navy's policy


----------



## sahureka2

early delivery of the first two, probably by July included in the coastal Force's fleet

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## syed1

BNS Somudro Joy, BNS Somudro Avijan and BNS Durjoy moored at BNS Isha Khan, Patenga, Chittagong 




imgurl

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jayhawk

syed1 said:


> BNS Somudro Joy, BNS Somudro Avijan and BNS Durjoy moored at BNS Isha Khan, Patenga, Chittagong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> imgurl




Hi thanks for the pic. What kind of boat is BNS Isha Khan? THanks


----------



## BDforever

saad_hawk said:


> Hi thanks for the pic. What kind of boat is BNS Isha Khan? THanks


it is BNS Issa Khan, it is name of Navy Base

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

iajdani said:


> Navy probably wont go for 2nd hand anymore.



Most probably true as there is ample capability to complete new-builds locally, where Italians can still help with Transfer of Technology and design in local civilian and Navy yards. 

Lately a lot of the smaller cargo ships and tanker built locally have been built following RINA (Registro Italiano Navale)
- which is the Italian ship-building classification NORM. 

RINA classification for shipbuilding assessment, control, certification and research services is very popular with local naval architects and ship design houses.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## syed1

BNS Bangabandhu, BNS Osman and BNS Modhumuti at BNS Isha Khan base, Patenga, Chittagong. 



image hosting 10mb limit

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Michael Corleone

syed1 said:


> BNS Somudro Joy, BNS Somudro Avijan and BNS Durjoy moored at BNS Isha Khan, Patenga, Chittagong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> imgurl


Gr8 pic. Hey any refitting still on progress? The ship on the left is unloaded... Underwater portion is above water.


----------



## syed1

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Gr8 pic. Hey any refitting still on progress? The ship on the left is unloaded... Underwater portion is above water.





Nothing has been declared officially. So the answer is no. Don't know why they've been moored together.


----------



## mehedi44

*An article worth reading published in Dhaka Tribune*

*Deep politics of deep sea ports *
*Zia Hassan *
*The game of deep sea port-building involves wading through murky waters *





Both China and India have strategic interests in the Bay of Bengal 





Both China and India have strategic interests in the Bay of Bengal 
Photo- Bigstock




There are many technological challenges to building a functional deep sea port 
Photo- Bigstock
PrevNext
One of the sorriest tales of Bangladesh is that, in spite of growing need, the country has failed to build a deep sea port within its territory even after 45 years of independence.
The $60 billion trade is carried out through smaller vessels, and it hurts Bangladesh’s global export competitiveness and raises the cost of imported goods due to a higher cost of transportation on secondary vessels.

Since the early eighties, the issue of deep sea port has been a contentious one.

Politicians, at various spectrums, often raised a spectre that by awarding the lucrative contract of setting up a deep sea port, we are effectively handing over our sovereignty to foreign powers.

However, very few people understood who is opposing whom, and construction of a deep sea port has never gained momentum beyond political rhetoric.

The inactivity of government, in spite of the fatigue shown by the Chittagong port, intensified a perception that pressure from conflicting global and regional players is the key reason for not building the port. That all seems to have changed now.

*What’s changed?*

After ascending into power through a dubious election in 2014, which was boycotted by most opposition parties, the ruling party has fast-tracked a number of high profile projects, and building up a deep sea port is again on the agenda.

However, to the surprise of many, the available and often discussed options of Matarbari and Sonadia have been disregarded, and the deep sea project located at Payra seems to have taken the front seat in the government’s plans.

While topographical features dictate Sonadia as a natural location for a deep sea port, Payra offers a number of technological challenges.

Analysts have suggested that a deep channel would have to be cut through the heavily-silted port to ensure the movement of large vessels.

There are concerns about the need for regular dredging in the area due to heavy silting from the Himalayas.

Before this government pushed the Payra project, no other government had interest in Payra, because Sonadia or Moheshkhali channels are much more suitable due to their natural and topographical features.

Back in 2006, a Japanese firm, Pacific Consultant International, conducted a 31-month study on Sonadia, and concluded that a harbour with nine 300-metre jetties could be constructed to allow the berthing of nine mother vessels, four containers, and five general cargo vessels immediately to serve the need of the country, and another nine harbours of similar size could be built in subsequent years.

The draft final report of the techno-economic study was published in 2009 in a highly profile seminar participated by government officials and industry professionals after the current government ascended in power.

So, the government is very well aware about the potential of Sonadia channel.

The survey concluded that around Tk13,000 crore may be required in the first phase, which included two break-waters -- one 1,950 metres and the other 2,250m -- to protect the deep sea port from tidal upsurge and waves.

The channel inside each U-shaped harbour would measure 1.5 kilometres by 0.5km. The draft of the channel would then be raised to 16m from 10m after the proposed works.

On the other hand, a figure of $3bn (Tk24,000cr) has been touted by the government for setting up the Payra deep sea port, and still now, there is no master plan in hand. The government has already allocated around Tk1,000cr in to develop the port, at the October 2015 ECNEC meeting.

Much of it has already been released and spent. So, technically, around one-tenth of the money that would have required to set up Sonadia has already been spent from our own coffers.

No official explanation has been given as to what has prompted the government to change its plan.

It has also been widely reported that around 10 companies, including three Indian companies have shown their interest in setting up Payra deep sea port.

As per media reports, India’s Foreign Secretary S Jaishankar expressed New Delhi’s interest in developing the Payra port project during his talks with Sheikh Hasina last month.

Based on newspaper reports from India, it appears the Bangladesh authority has indicated its willingness to work with Indian companies.

*A major shift*

This is a major shift for the government, which has earlier worked closely with China to build the first deep sea port in Sonadia -- a plan that was scrapped this year. Earlier, in June 2014, Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina signed an $8bn MOU with China to set up the deep sea port in Sonadia.

During the visit, Bdnews24 reported: “The project will be executed in three phases. Phase one will cater to the shipping demands till 2020, phase two till 2030, and phase three till 2055.” It also indicated that state-owned China Harbour Engineering Company Ltd was likely to win the contract to construct the port.

Al-Jazeera, the international channel reported that the deal “represents a strategic maneuver by Dhaka in response to criticism in the US and the EU to parliamentary elections in Bangladesh in January, which was boycotted by the opposition.”

The trip was seen “as a part of an effort by Hasina to strengthen ties with countries that do not share Western concerns about the legitimacy of her government, such as China, Russia, and Japan.”

Since then, China has completed another feasibility study and offered a subsidised loan with an interest rate of 2% to complete the $8bn project.

This would have been the largest infrastructure project in the country, and it involves/requires setting up the industrial commercial zone and other major activity in the area.

However, in February, the government declared that the $8bn deep water port has been scrapped.

The official reason cited was disagreement on financial terms, but security analysts across the globe, including analysts from India, unequivocally said the Indian government persuaded Bangladesh to scrap the deal to protect “Indian strategic interests” in the Bay of Bengal, and to ally with “Indian security concerns.”

In The Times of India, Indrani Bagchi wrote: “The cancellation of Sonadia is clearly a strategic decision by Bangladesh, doubtlessly helped along by India, Japan, and the US.”

*China matters*

In a bid to appease China, for whom the deep sea port in Bangladesh was their last bid in the “String of Pearls,” the government announced that Payra would be built by China. Shipping Minister Shajahan Khan said: “We will soon select one Chinese company for Payra’s deep sea port construction among four such state-owned Chinese firms who submitted their proposals.”

However, this plan of selecting a Chinese company has also been scrapped, and the government is now talking with India and other countries, and has come up with the idea of a consortium-based PPP approach, which will be shared by many countries.

A few of the commentators have indicated that one of the reasons to scrap the deal is that the government has already granted Japan the contract to build a deep sea port in Matarbari, which is 24km away from Sonadia.

However, this could not be the reason for the cancellation, because Matarbari deep sea port in its current form will only cater for coal to be transported to a prospective coal-fired power plant, and the topographical characteristics of Matarbari do not support a deep sea port the way Sonadia channel offers.

Nobody denies that the cancellation decision has been taken to appease the Indian establishment, which is now backed by the US.

The US has adopted a policy of not interrupting Indian interest in the region and Japan, who is pushing some aggressive financial and trade deals in Bangladesh.

From where we stand, it is clear that the decision to scrap the Sonadia deep sea project was a political one taken by the government, which constantly feels insecure about its international standing due its dubious poll from 2014.

It is also clear that the long-term infrastructure consideration to build capacity for this country’s international business is of little interest to the government, and all of its decision are based on political exigency to gain leverage.

Henry Kissinger once famously said: “America has no permanent friends or enemies, only interests.”

A study of contemporary history would indicate, most of the countries have adopted this line of foreign policy, prioritising national economic interest over dogmatic identification of enemy or friend.

Judging from the events, it is clear that the deep sea project, which was kept in limbo for 45 years by successive governments, was flaunted by an insecure government to create legitimacy immediately after the election, and has been shoved in the mouth of China after the international community has grudgingly accepted the government, and now is being offered to India, the key ally of the ruling party.

*Politics or people?*

It is a sad turn of events, because Bangladesh needs much deeper consideration as to what the right location is for setting up the deep sea port, and who the right partner to build it.

Bangladesh needs neither to be a “string of pearl” of China, nor to play the fiddle to serve Indian strategic interests.

The economic consideration, the financial strength, the terms of the deal, and a sound technical study based on comparative analysis of the available locations should be the primary criteria by which such a major decision is taken, as this decision will have major technical, financial, and infrastructural ramifications for years to come.

However, the ruling party has little concern as to what is in the interest of the country and its future.

All of its concerns stem from its insecurity of an unpopular government disconnected from the people, which considers only the interest of the pillars that holds its power.

People and their interest are not part of those pillars.

From the perspective of the government, it has again proven itself to be a master tactician. It has played carefully in murky waters and has gained back international standing by flaunting and manipulating the key assets of the country, which still interest the international powers.

The question is: What price will the people will pay for these reckless decisions in the future?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## syed1

শান্তিরক্ষায় লেবানন গেলেন বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনীর ১৩৫ সদস্য

লেবাননে জাতিসংঘ শান্তিরক্ষা মিশন ব্যানকন-৭ (ইউনিফিল) এ যোগদানের উদ্দেশে নৌবাহিনীর ১৩৫ সদস্যের প্রথম গ্রুপ বৃহস্পতিবার রাতে শাহ আমানত আন্তর্জাতিক বিমানবন্দর ত্যাগ করেন। এই নৌ সদস্যরা লেবাননে মোতায়েনকৃত নৌবাহিনীর জাহাজ আলী হায়দার ও নির্মূলে যোগদান করবেন। 

শাহ আমানত বিমানবন্দর ত্যাগ করার আগে চট্টগ্রাম নৌ অঞ্চলের চিফ স্টাফ অফিসার ক্যাপ্টেন এ কে এম এম শেরাফুল্লাহ লেবাননগামী নৌ-সদস্যদের বিদায় জানান। এসময় নৌবাহিনীর অন্য কর্মকর্তারাও উপস্থিত ছিলেন। এছাড়া আগামী ২২ জুন দ্বিতীয় গ্রুপে আরো ১৩৫ নৌ-সদস্য লেবাননের উদ্দেশে চট্টগ্রাম ত্যাগ করবেন। 

বর্তমানে বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনী জাহাজ ‘আলী হায়দার’ ও ‘নির্মূল’ ভূ-মধ্যসাগরে মাল্টিন্যাশনাল মেরিটাইম টাস্কফোর্সের সদস্য হিসেবে লেবাননে মোতায়েন রয়েছে। জাহাজ দু’টি লেবাননের ভূ-খণ্ডে অবৈধ অস্ত্র এবং গোলাবারুদ অনুপ্রবেশ প্রতিহত করতে দক্ষতার সাথে কাজ করে চলেছে। পাশাপাশি লেবানীজ জলসীমায় জাহাজ দুটি মেরিটাইম ইন্টারডিকশন অপারেশন, সন্দেহজনক জাহাজ ও এয়ারক্রাফটের ওপর গোয়েন্দা নজরদারী, দুর্ঘটনা কবলিত জাহাজে উদ্ধার তৎপরতা এবং লেবানীজ নৌসদস্যদের প্রয়োজনীয় প্রশিক্ষণ প্রদানের কাজ করে যাচ্ছে। 

উল্লেখ্য, গত ২০১০ সালে প্রথমবারের মতো ভূ-মধ্যসাগরে মাল্টিন্যাশনাল মেরিটাইম টাস্কফোর্সের আওতায় বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনীর দু’টি যুদ্ধজাহাজ ওসমান ও মধুমতি লেবাননে শান্তিরক্ষা মিশনে অংশ নেয়। চারবছর সফলভাবে দায়িত্ব পালন শেষে ২০১৪ সালে জাহাজ দু’টির প্রতিস্থাপক হিসেবে ‘আলী হায়দার’ ও ‘নির্মূল’ লেবাননে শান্তিরক্ষা মিশনে নিয়োজিত হয়।

বিশ্বের বিভিন্ন যুদ্ধবিধ্বস্ত অঞ্চলে শান্তি প্রতিষ্ঠা ও মানবাধিকার রক্ষার ক্ষেত্রে গত দুই দশকেরও বেশি সময় ধরে বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনী আন্তর্জাতিক শান্তিরক্ষা কার্যক্রমে অত্যন্ত সফলতার সাথে অংশগ্রহণ ও দায়িত্ব পালন করে আসছে। লেবানন ছাড়াও দক্ষিণ সুদানের নদীপথ, বেসামরিক ব্যক্তিদের চিকিৎসা ও নিরাপত্তা দেয়াসহ জরুরি পরিস্থিতিতে ডুবুরী সরবরাহের কাজে বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনীর ফোর্স মেরিন ইউনিট-২ নিয়োজিত রয়েছে।





image hosting without registration

*135 navy personnel off to Lebanon to join UN peacekeeping mission*

June 18, 2016 12:16 am

Bangladesh Sangbad Sangstha . Chittagong 

The first group of 135 members of Bangladesh Navy left Shah Amanat International Airport Thursday night to join United Nations peacekeeping mission BANCON-7 in Lebanon.
Those navy members will join naval ships ‘Ali Haider’ and ‘Nirmul’, said a release of Inter-Service Public Relations on Friday.
Commander Chittagong Naval Area chief staff officer captain AKMM Sherafullah saw off the navy members at the airport.
The second group of another 135 navy members will leave for Lebanon on June 22 to join the UN peacekeeping mission.
Currently, Bangladesh naval ships ‘Ali Haider’ and ‘Nirmul’ have been deployed as a member of multinational maritime task-force in the Mediterranean Sea.
The two ships are working efficiently to prevent influx of illegal arms and ammunition into the territory of Lebanon.
Those are playing an important role in enhancing Bangladesh’s image in the international arena through their activities.
Two naval ships of Bangladesh ‘Osman’ and ‘Madhumoti’ took part in multinational maritime task force in the Mediterranean Sea for the first time in 2010 following the sincere efforts of prime minister Sheikh Hasina.
After four years in 2014, those two ships were replaced by ‘Ali Haider’ and ‘Nirmul.’



http://newagebd.net/236166/135-navy-personnel-off-lebanon-join-un-peacekeeping-mission/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bluesky

mehedi44 said:


> *An article worth reading published in Dhaka Tribune*
> 
> *Deep politics of deep sea ports *
> *Zia Hassan *
> *The game of deep sea port-building involves wading through murky waters *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both China and India have strategic interests in the Bay of Bengal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both China and India have strategic interests in the Bay of Bengal
> Photo- Bigstock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are many technological challenges to building a functional deep sea port
> Photo- Bigstock


The themes of the article are well thought out and it is well written. But, I may have to read it minutely a few more times to really comprehend all the points the writer tried to explain..


----------



## mehedi44

bluesky said:


> The themes of the article are well thought out and it is well written. But, I may have to read it minutely a few more times to really comprehend all the points the writer tried to explain..


in the last three parahraphs author was quite harsh about the govt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

mehedi44 said:


> in the last three parahraphs author was quite harsh about the govt



Yup here are the concerns



mehedi44 said:


> Judging from the events, it is clear that the deep sea project, which was kept in limbo for 45 years by successive governments, was flaunted by an insecure government to create legitimacy immediately after the election, and has been shoved in the mouth of China after the international community has grudgingly accepted the government, and now is being offered to India, the key ally of the ruling party.



The Chinese have forty to fifty years of experience building deep sea ports. Compared to Chinese ports Indian ports are horribly inadequate and show amateurish planning, design, construction. The standards are far, far worse for the recent three/four ports they have built. 

Giving it to the Japanese/Korean construction companies is one thing. Giving it to the Indian companies is horribly shortsighted and we will be suffering the after-effects of shoddy construction, planning and shortcuts for years to come.

It is well-known that Indian companies and govt. don't have Bangladesh' best interests in mind. I'm sorry but Indian companies only specialize in cheatery, forgery and taking shortcuts when there is no other option available to the buyer, especially a country like Bangladesh. This one issue alone could unseat the SHW govt.



mehedi44 said:


> It is a sad turn of events, because Bangladesh needs much deeper consideration as to what the right location is for setting up the deep sea port, and who the right partner to build it.
> 
> Bangladesh needs neither to be a “string of pearl” of China, nor to play the fiddle to serve Indian strategic interests.
> 
> The economic consideration, the financial strength, the terms of the deal, and a sound technical study based on comparative analysis of the available locations should be the primary criteria by which such a major decision is taken, as this decision will have major technical, financial, and infrastructural ramifications for years to come.



I don't think the author is correct in assuming that the decision makers in this more-or-less illegal govt. have the wherewithal to decide this kind of issue by themselves, even if they had Bangladeshi interests at heart. They are former goons, thugs and political cadres and 'strongmen' of the political party (likewise with the BNP) and are interested only (only!) in 'enhancing' their Swiss or Singapore bank accounts. They care little about what is good for Bangladesh.

The only hope I have is that a future leader (and party) realizes the economical strength of our country and realizes that we don't have to tow anyone's line in the future, whether India or China. Having said that, I still firmly believe that China's interest in Bangladesh is mostly economic. 

The Indian interest is simply to prevent Bangladesh from becoming economically strong and an entity that can decide its future on its own - rather than being a convenient market and a vassal state for India.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Arthur



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## syed1

upload image online

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

So BNS independence and BNS osman has gone for mission in Lebanon? And BNS Ali haider and BNS Abu baker is coming back?


----------



## syed1

uploading pictures

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Penguin

Bilal9 said:


> http://www.leonardocompany.com/en/-/single25mm-kba



The Oto Melara 25/80mm gun is a single-barrelled, stabilized, electric servo-drive assisted naval gun against targets within 2000m.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ~Phoenix~

*BANGLADESH NAVY IN UN MISSIONS*
















Source : Bangladesh Navy Official Website

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Michael Corleone

~Phoenix~ said:


> *BANGLADESH NAVY IN UN MISSIONS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source : Bangladesh Navy Official Website


Name of the ship no 357? Which country does it belong to?


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Name of the ship no 357? Which country does it belong to?



Well,I don't know...maybe US ?


----------



## Avisheik

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Name of the ship no 357? Which country does it belong to?



Bung tomo corvette. Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Avisheik said:


> Bung tomo corvette. Indonesia



Oh,thanks for the information


----------



## Michael Corleone

Avisheik said:


> Bung tomo corvette. Indonesia


That corvette sure does look more impressive to me.


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Mohammed Khaled said:


> That corvette sure does look more impressive to me.



It looks like a frigate to be honest -.-


----------



## Michael Corleone

~Phoenix~ said:


> It looks like a frigate to be honest -.-


Meh. What's the difference xP


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Meh. What's the difference xP




One is the "boro bhai" and the other is the "choto bhai" ^_^


----------



## Michael Corleone

~Phoenix~ said:


> One is the "boro bhai" and the other is the "choto bhai" ^_^


Choto Bhai to patrol boat. Mhejo bhai hobe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Choto Bhai to patrol boat. Mhejo bhai hobe



Tahole aircraft carrier ar destroyer ki hobe?


----------



## Michael Corleone

~Phoenix~ said:


> Tahole aircraft carrier ar destroyer ki hobe?


Baba are dadabhai lmao xD


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Baba are dadabhai lmao xD



HaHa...Jahaj er choddo gushtir mystery solved!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

For BNS Nirmul, pennant number P813, being a small LPC and having no heli landing pad may not prove to be a problem if a heli situation is warranted.

These days, a small remote-control heli UAV like the

*Schiebel Camcopter S-100*

is the way to go. It weighs only 200 kg (about the weight of three people), runs on AV fuel and is superbly capable as a Recce and command platform. The Indian and Pakistani navies have held trials on their corvette classes.










Even if we don't get these expensive Austrian remote UAV platforms, mounting a streaming video camera on a large RC copter is not difficult. This class of heli UAVs use easily available (modified/lightened) motorcycle engines and the electronics are ubiquitous. Typically they are used for spraying pesticides (crop dusting) in 1st world countries where use of aircraft is out of the question (arable/sprayable areas are smaller).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ~Phoenix~

*MORE PICTURES OF BANGLADESH NAVY IN UN MISSIONS*


*



*


*



*


*



*


*



*


*



*
*Source : Bangladesh navy official website *
(_ It doesnt allow me to send the link...bruh.... _)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

Two common Agri UAV's that could be easily converted to Bangladesh Navy or Army usage. For Navy there would be a need to corrosion-proof the drive-line and exhaust components against saltwater spray. These are well-proven agri platforms in use in Japan for the last thirty years and are very reliable. 

Interest has been revived in them for use in US as City Police Recce platforms (substitute for full-size helis, lowering expenses) and for patrolling the US-Mexico border.

YANMAR AYH-3





YAMAHA RMAX TypeⅡ

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

I believe the aeronautical center is developing their own heli UAVs


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Mohammed Khaled said:


> I believe the aeronautical center is developing their own heli UAVs




Me too,but as far as I know,they will be operational after 2017...


----------



## Michael Corleone

~Phoenix~ said:


> Me too,but as far as I know,they will be operational after 2017...


Man what I am looking forward to is the countries indigenous fighter jet. That will be a huge achievement. 2021 first prototype due to fly. Highly guarded about current progress. I have a feeling it will be a based derivative of sukhoi 27.


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Man what I am looking forward to is the countries indigenous fighter jet. That will be a huge achievement. 2021 first prototype due to fly. Highly guarded about current progress. I have a feeling it will be a based derivative of sukhoi 27.




Bro,it *WILL* be a trainer aircraft,and we dont have any experience at all to make something like the Sukhoi Su-27 Flanker...and as far as I rekon,it will *NOT *be a jet,rather a turboprob....To be honest,we need more experience with aircrafts....Right now,we only do some maintainance and such light work at the BAC ( Bangabondhu Aeronautical Center ) and we need more experience with aircrafts ( such as manufacturing them under ToT ) to make some good aircraft..It will take atleast a couple of decades before any such things happens....So dont put high expectations over 2021....Thanks ^_^

What do you guys think?


----------



## Nike

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Man what I am looking forward to is the countries indigenous fighter jet. That will be a huge achievement. 2021 first prototype due to fly. Highly guarded about current progress. I have a feeling it will be a based derivative of sukhoi 27.



BD doesnt have the experience to build and assemble any aircraft before, not to mention bd doesnt have any resources to backing up such complex industries. Ur statement is a wet dream at best

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ~Phoenix~

madokafc said:


> BD doesnt have the experience to build and assemble any aircraft before, not to mention bd doesnt have any resources to backing up such complex industries. Ur statement is a wet dream at best



Strongly Agreed ^_^


----------



## sahureka2

PL-71 SYED NAZRUL new display radar






photo naviearmatori/lobito1971

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ~Phoenix~

sahureka2 said:


> PL-71 SYED NAZRUL new display radar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo naviearmatori/lobito1971




Ciao,are they delivered yet?


----------



## Bilal9

madokafc said:


> BD doesnt have the experience to build and assemble any aircraft before, not to mention bd doesnt have any resources to backing up such complex industries. Ur statement is a wet dream at best



I'd argue (with all due respect) differently.

When *Bacharuddin Jusuf Habibie* founded* IPTN *(now called Dirgantara, Indonesia's aircraft joint venture with Spain) with Soeharto's blessings as a govt. company in 1976, Indonesia did not manufacture even motorcycles. Yet BJ succeeded in developing Indonesia into an Aircraft manufacturing powerhouse until the late 1990's. The N250 program was shelved and IPTN then fell upon hard times. Indonesia had demand for aircraft for sure - but for some reason, IPTN could not get work - except small time repair contracts and parts manufacture. This despite having quite sophisticated machines of the Cincinnati Milacron variety.

However - these days, such experience gaps can be leap-frogged with relative ease. Look at Pakistan and for a better example, look at Korea on how quickly they developed their aerospace sector. Look at the Korean copy of the Embraer Tucano, the Woongbi, which the Indonesian AF flies. This was developed in 1988.

Before the 1980's Korea could not even make copies of Mitsubishi cars, which they eventually developed into world-beating cars. The Korean govt. was in lock-step with Samsung, Lucky Goldstar (LG) and Hyundai every step of the way. They also founded the equivalent of a Defense research establishment in 1980's, which eventually developed the woongbi Turboprop trainer, a large utility heli and a small F-16 type single-engine fighter jet.

I do agree that you need to start with turboprop trainers first. Bangladesh is not at that stage of development yet where we can bring in value addition by making aircraft. Still too much competition from countries like Korea. If we make local ToT a part of the contract (like Indians have been doing since the 1960's), our aerospace sector will develop. But the ministers are too busy lining their Swiss and S'pore bank accounts to think about that. That is the last thing they think about.

However I will beg to differ if an outsider unfamiliar with local situation says Bangladesh govt. doesn't have the resources. They do.

Our Central bank reserves exceed the total yearly GDP of many African countries.

Bangladesh also has plenty (plenty!) of experienced aerospace engineers it has trained and lost overseas (brain drain), just like Dr. Habibie. Quite a few work at aerospace companies here in the States (some at Boeing).

Will they ever go back home to work in the Bangladesh aerospace sector if one develops? Can that homegrown talent be brought home? Perhaps.

What Bangladesh does not have is,

Independent long-term developmental vision, political will or a strong 'visionary' who has the will to pull this off funding-wise instead of wasting money without developing homegrown industry.
The situation internally to use investments efficiently - there is too much meddling by external political elements from other countries causing 'strategic' chaos and loss of momentum. We have a shameful history of foreigners walking into our country calling the shots. We allow this to happen.
The day when Bangladesh has an aerospace industry capable of indigenous manufacture is not here yet but it will arrive soon enough. Lesser countries than ours already do.

The Bangladesh Navy is already doing this with its own Shipyards making up to 650 DWT stealth patrol craft. The day when we will be making stealth frigates is entirely within reach in less than a decade.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Bilal9 said:


> I'd argue (with all due respect) differently.
> 
> When *Bacharuddin Jusuf Habibie* founded* IPTN *(now called Dirgantara, Indonesia's aircraft joint venture with Spain) with Soeharto's blessings as a govt. company in 1976, Indonesia did not manufacture even motorcycles. Yet BJ succeeded in developing Indonesia into an Aircraft manufacturing powerhouse until the late 1990's. The N250 program was shelved and IPTN then fell upon hard times. Indonesia had demand for aircraft for sure - but for some reason, IPTN could not get work - except small time repair contracts and parts manufacture. This despite having quite sophisticated machines of the Cincinnati Milacron variety.
> 
> However - these days, such experience gaps can be leap-frogged with relative ease. Look at Pakistan and for a better example, look at Korea on how quickly they developed their aerospace sector. Look at the Korean copy of the Embraer Tucano, the Woongbi, which the Indonesian AF flies. This was developed in 1988.
> 
> Before the 1980's Korea could not even make copies of Mitsubishi cars, which they eventually developed into world-beating cars. The Korean govt. was in lock-step with Samsung, Lucky Goldstar (LG) and Hyundai every step of the way. They also founded the equivalent of a Defense research establishment in 1980's, which eventually developed the woongbi Turboprop trainer, a large utility heli and a small F-16 type single-engine fighter jet.
> 
> I do agree that you need to start with turboprop trainers first. Bangladesh is not at that stage of development yet where we can bring in value addition by making aircraft. Still too much competition from countries like Korea. If we make local ToT a part of the contract (like Indians have been doing since the 1960's), our aerospace sector will develop. But the ministers are too busy lining their Swiss and S'pore bank accounts to think about that. That is the last thing they think about.
> 
> However I will beg to differ if an outsider unfamiliar with local situation says Bangladesh govt. doesn't have the resources. They do.
> 
> Our Central bank reserves exceed the total yearly GDP of many African countries.
> 
> Bangladesh also has plenty (plenty!) of experienced aerospace engineers it has trained and lost overseas (brain drain), just like Dr. Habibie. Quite a few work at aerospace companies here in the States (some at Boeing).
> 
> Will they ever go back home to work in the Bangladesh aerospace sector if one develops? Can that homegrown talent be brought home? Perhaps.
> 
> What Bangladesh does not have is,
> 
> Independent long-term developmental vision, political will or a strong 'visionary' who has the will to pull this off funding-wise instead of wasting money without developing homegrown industry.
> The situation internally to use investments efficiently - there is too much meddling by external political elements from other countries causing 'strategic' chaos and loss of momentum. We have a shameful history of foreigners walking into our country calling the shots. We allow this to happen.
> The day when Bangladesh has an aerospace industry capable of indigenous manufacture is not here yet but it will arrive soon enough. Lesser countries than ours already do.
> 
> The Bangladesh Navy is already doing this with its own Shipyards making up to 650 DWT stealth patrol craft. The day when we will be making stealth frigates is entirely within reach in less than a decade.



Indonesia aerospace industries can be traced far before IPTN is founded

maybe you are familiar with foker company, they had assembly line in Bandung during colonial era. And the people working for the workshop continue to do so during japanese occupation. During Soekarno era, jawatan Angkatan Udara (the name for Indonesian Air Force workshop and assembly line for aircraft production) continue the tradition by building the Pzl 2 trainer aircraft, locally known as si kumbang and signed deal with Foker company to license build some cargo aircraft. We had investing a lot in this sector since long, including building human resources with all their infrastructure (like univ, research center, production facilities and etc).

If you are looking at Korean, they first nurturing their aerospace industries first in late 60's decade by setting up workshop to assemble their license built trainer, then they move forward to build F 5 fighter in late 70's and then license built their F16 fleets. along with that they investing a lot to built such capability not just in one or two decades, but for almost five decades continuesly.

Sorry to say BD is very lack in this field and maybe u can started it right now by building license simple aircraft like turboprop trainer to nurture your industries. But dont expect them to leap forward by designing fourth gen fighter like flanker in just one decade, thats what i called near impossible task as u had to accumulate lot of experience before doing so

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Michael Corleone

madokafc said:


> BD doesnt have the experience to build and assemble any aircraft before, not to mention bd doesnt have any resources to backing up such complex industries. Ur statement is a wet dream at best


I know bad has no experience over this field as they also didn't have any experience in shipbuilding a decade back. But after the establishment of the aeronautical center. A Bangladesh Air Force spokesperson talked about the possibility of a prototype of a fighter jet by 2021. This was 8 years back. There was no news since. Actually nothing about aeronautical center at all. I bet it will take more than 2021 though.

Edit:the reason I bring up su-27 derivatives because of the talks to buy that for new squadrons of aircraft and aeronautical center working with irkut which makes sukhoi and mikoyan fighter jets. Maybe they might be purchased with license to build locally to start off. I am not talking about fully indigenous.


----------



## Bilal9

madokafc said:


> Indonesia aerospace industries can be traced far before IPTN is founded
> 
> maybe you are familiar with foker company, they had assembly line in Bandung during colonial era. And the people working for the workshop continue to do so during japanese occupation. During Soekarno era, jawatan Angkatan Udara (the name for Indonesian Air Force workshop and assembly line for aircraft production) continue the tradition by building the Pzl 2 trainer aircraft, locally known as si kumbang and signed deal with Foker company to license build some cargo aircraft. We had investing a lot in this sector since long, including building human resources with all their infrastructure (like univ, research center, production facilities and etc).
> 
> If you are looking at Korean, they first nurturing their aerospace industries first in late 60's decade by setting up workshop to assemble their license built trainer, then they move forward to build F 5 fighter in late 70's and then license built their F16 fleets. along with that they investing a lot to built such capability not just in one or two decades, but for almost five decades continuesly.
> 
> Sorry to say BD is very lack in this field and maybe u can started it right now by building license simple aircraft like turboprop trainer to nurture your industries. But dont expect them to leap forward by designing fourth gen fighter like flanker in just one decade, thats what i called near impossible task as u had to accumulate lot of experience before doing so



Well spoken and thanks for the historical tidbits.

Bangladesh is very lacking in this field - no one is arguing that point.

Turboprop trainer should be the first step. We already set up an AF aeronautical center in 2011 and parts mfg. has started.







Stealth Frigate? Which model?

Eibar Buijha Naow


----------



## TopCat

madokafc said:


> Indonesia aerospace industries can be traced far before IPTN is founded
> 
> maybe you are familiar with foker company, they had assembly line in Bandung during colonial era. And the people working for the workshop continue to do so during japanese occupation. During Soekarno era, jawatan Angkatan Udara (the name for Indonesian Air Force workshop and assembly line for aircraft production) continue the tradition by building the Pzl 2 trainer aircraft, locally known as si kumbang and signed deal with Foker company to license build some cargo aircraft. We had investing a lot in this sector since long, including building human resources with all their infrastructure (like univ, research center, production facilities and etc).
> 
> If you are looking at Korean, they first nurturing their aerospace industries first in late 60's decade by setting up workshop to assemble their license built trainer, then they move forward to build F 5 fighter in late 70's and then license built their F16 fleets. along with that they investing a lot to built such capability not just in one or two decades, but for almost five decades continuesly.
> 
> Sorry to say BD is very lack in this field and maybe u can started it right now by building license simple aircraft like turboprop trainer to nurture your industries. But dont expect them to leap forward by designing fourth gen fighter like flanker in just one decade, thats what i called near impossible task as u had to accumulate lot of experience before doing so



Aircraft technology was very new in 60's and 70's. Besides, due to cold war the technology was very secretive and even money could not buy a lot of things. But now a days with adequate funding you can build some decent 3rd generation aircraft without much hassle. There are a lot of people who could help you with technology.


----------



## BDforever

Bilal9 said:


> Well spoken and thanks for the historical tidbits.
> 
> Bangladesh is very lacking in this field - no one is arguing that point.
> 
> Turboprop trainer should be the first step. We already set up an AF aeronautical center in 2011 and parts mfg. has started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stealth Frigate? Which model?
> 
> Eibar Buijha Naow


i know the frigate name, do you know ?


----------



## mb444

BD can produce a run of the mill fighter jet in a very period of time if there is a will. What would take a longtime time would be anything cutting edge. I would expect BD to aim for jet trainer as opposed to a turboprop trainer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ~Phoenix~

BDforever said:


> i know the frigate name, do you know ?




Umm,Shadhinota Class ?






*BTW,I think we should take this topic to the airforce thread...this one is for the navy..*


----------



## BDforever

~Phoenix~ said:


> Umm,Shadhinota Class ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BTW,I think we should take this topic to the airforce thread...this one is for the navy..*


no, It is called High Performance Frigate


----------



## ~Phoenix~

BDforever said:


> no, It is called High Performance Frigate




Oh,are we getting that "High Performance Frigate" ?


----------



## BDforever

~Phoenix~ said:


> Oh,are we getting that "High Performance Frigate" ?


currently it is under evaluation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ~Phoenix~

BDforever said:


> currently it is under evaluation



Oh,I hope we get them as soon as possible..The faster we get them,the better..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nabil365

Is this High Performance Frigate better than type-054???Or they are the same frigate??


----------



## bluesky

Nabil365 said:


> Is this High Performance Frigate better than type-054???Or they are the same frigate??


From Internet surfing I got this:

*CSOC Stealth Frigate*
The new "High Performance Frigate" (we were told there was currently no existing project name or designation for this type of frigate) showcased next to the LHD and S20 submarine at IDEX featured a relatively stealthy designed we have never seen before. *
*
Reported specifications of the Frigate are as follow:
Length: 135 meters
Breadth: 15.3 meters
Displacement: 3,500 tons
Maximum speed: 28 Knots

We were told crew complement would be around 110 sailors. The type is fitted with 32 VLS cells at the stern, a H/PJ-26 main gun (Chinese version of the Russian AK-176 76.2mm naval gun), two H/PJ-13 CIWS (Chinese version of the Russian AK-630), two manned machine gun mounts on top of the main bridge, eight anti-ship missile launchers and one FL-3000N missile system on top of the helicopter hangar.* 
*
We could not get any information regarding anti-submarine capabilities or the sensor suite fitted on this Frigate. We were just told that "it depends on the customer needs".


----------



## ~Phoenix~

bluesky said:


> From Internet surfing I got this:
> 
> *CSOC Stealth Frigate*
> The new "High Performance Frigate" (we were told there was currently no existing project name or designation for this type of frigate) showcased next to the LHD and S20 submarine at IDEX featured a relatively stealthy designed we have never seen before.
> 
> Reported specifications of the Frigate are as follow:
> Length: 135 meters
> Breadth: 15.3 meters
> Displacement: 3,500 tons
> Maximum speed: 28 Knots
> 
> We were told crew complement would be around 110 sailors. The type is fitted with 32 VLS cells at the stern, a H/PJ-26 main gun (Chinese version of the Russian AK-176 76.2mm naval gun), two H/PJ-13 CIWS (Chinese version of the Russian AK-630), two manned machine gun mounts on top of the main bridge, eight anti-ship missile launchers and one FL-3000N missile system on top of the helicopter hangar.*
> *
> We could not get any information regarding anti-submarine capabilities or the sensor suite fitted on this Frigate. We were just told that "it depends on the customer needs".




We need it badly....provided that we get them with anti-submarine capabilities..


----------



## bluesky

~Phoenix~ said:


> We need it badly....provided that we get them with anti-submarine capabilities..


This is what the last three lines of the above news said: "We could not get any information regarding anti-submarine capabilities or the sensor suite fitted on this Frigate. We were just told that "*it depends on the customer needs*".


----------



## ~Phoenix~

bluesky said:


> This is what the last three lines of the above news said: "We could not get any information regarding anti-submarine capabilities or the sensor suite fitted on this Frigate. We were just told that "*it depends on the customer needs*".



Yeah,we ( customer ) need the anti-submarine capabilities because India has submarine,and Myanmar will soon get submarines


----------



## Bilal9

3500 DWT is quite large for a frigate, which is larger than the Samudra Joy class.

At least for us.

Bangabandhu which is our naval fleet leader is sort of small for a frigate but sophisticated and well-armed.

However I guess if you count anything with a VLS (even 8 cell VLS) you're looking at exceeding 2000 DWT. If Banglabandhu had to have VLS it would need to be 3000+ DWT for stability reasons.

High Performance basically means with stealth, some water-jet technology for short fast sprints (like the USS Independence class) and sensored up to the hilt with a proper command and control network.

It would also mean it has superb three-layer defenses (including VLS) independent of other auxiliary naval assets.



> The type is fitted with 32 VLS cells at the stern, a H/PJ-26 main gun (Chinese version of the Russian AK-176 76.2mm naval gun), two H/PJ-13 CIWS (Chinese version of the Russian AK-630), two manned machine gun mounts on top of the main bridge, eight anti-ship missile launchers and one FL-3000N missile system on top of the helicopter hangar.



32 VLS cells are standard. Apparently the Chinese are now offering smaller 4 pack missiles to fit into the single VLS canisters, so you can quadruple the (1st layer defense) firepower just like that. Add to that the C-802 and FL-3000N launchers (2nd layer defenses) and twin CIWS (3rd layer defense) and you've got quite a potent platform.

@Penguin bhai may be can offer his knowledgeable opinion.

Couple of clearer images

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bluesky

Bilal9 said:


> When *Bacharuddin Jusuf Habibie* founded* IPTN *(now called Dirgantara, Indonesia's aircraft joint venture with Spain) with Soeharto's blessings as a govt. company in 1976, Indonesia did not manufacture even motorcycles. Yet BJ succeeded in developing Indonesia into an Aircraft manufacturing powerhouse until the late 1990's.



It was in 1903 when the Wright Brothers made a successful experimental flight. Can we really draw a parallel to this event and start talking about a similar success by any of our countrymen?. So, we should not make parallel to a successful event in other country and argue that our people are capable to do the same. It is same for everything. Some people can do and some cannot. There are so many things wejust cannot do, at least, for now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

bluesky said:


> It was in 1903 when the Wright Brothers made a successful experimental flight. Can we really draw a parallel to this event and start talking about a similar success by any of our countrymen?. So, we should not make parallel to a successful event in other country and argue that our people are capable to do the same. It is same for everything. Some people can do and some cannot. There are so many things wejust cannot do, at least, for now.



Manlam bhai. Tobey tai boley cheshta bondho korey ki luv?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Bilal9 said:


> 3500 DWT is quite large for a frigate, which is larger than the Samudra Joy class.
> 
> At least for us.
> 
> Bangabandhu which is our naval fleet leader is sort of small for a frigate but sophisticated and well-armed.
> 
> However I guess if you count anything with a VLS (even 8 cell VLS) you're looking at exceeding 2000 DWT. If Banglabandhu had to have VLS it would need to be 3000+ DWT for stability reasons.
> 
> High Performance basically means with stealth, some water-jet technology for short fast sprints (like the USS Independence class) and sensored up to the hilt with a proper command and control network.
> 
> It would also mean it has superb three-layer defenses (including VLS) independent of other auxiliary naval assets.
> 
> 
> 
> 32 VLS cells are standard. Apparently the Chinese are now offering smaller 4 pack missiles to fit into the single VLS canisters, so you can quadruple the (1st layer defense) firepower just like that. Add to that the C-802 and FL-3000N launchers (2nd layer defenses) and twin CIWS (3rd layer defense) and you've got quite a potent platform.
> 
> @Penguin bhai may be can offer his knowledgeable opinion.
> 
> Couple of clearer images




Thats soo awesome..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

~Phoenix~ said:


> Thats soo awesome..



Let's keep our head straight though, this is just being evaluated....

I'd rather see KSY or Narayanganj build stealth frigates locally rather than buy them outright. If Karachi Shipyard can build F-22P then there is no reason we cannot.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bluesky

Bilal9 said:


> Manlam bhai. Tobey tai boley cheshta bondho korey ki luv?


It is always the private companies encouraged by the govt that learn and build up technology with the help of a group of right kind of dedicated and trained staff. BD has not quite developed yet this kind of entrepreneurship.

Govt people are self-centered and certainly do not have the challenging minds. They are averse to do additional and hard work because they do not get direct benefit out of this.

So, unless right types of private companies are built and come forward, there is little possibility that BD will produce mechanical goods, Neighboring India is producing such goods, but we cannot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ~Phoenix~

*NAVAL COMMANDOS IN UN MISSION*





























_Or Maybe SWADS?_






Bilal9 said:


> Let's keep our head straight though, this is just being evaluated....
> 
> I'd rather see KSY or Narayanganj build stealth frigates locally rather than buy them outright. If Karachi Shipyard can build F-22P then there is no reason we cannot.




I think the Chittagong Dry Dock is more suited for frigate construction while KSY and DEW and others are more suited to Corvettes,and smaller crafts and other commercial vessels.
Correct me if I am wrong..

Thanks ^_^

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

~Phoenix~ said:


> I think the Chittagong Dry Dock is more suited for frigate construction while KSY and DEW and others are more suited to Corvettes,and smaller crafts..



KSY is building variants of the Chinese Type 056 corvette (C13B corvette BNS Shadhinota class, two planned very soon) and eventually planning several frigate builds of up to 2500 tons.....

For the frigate builds it has already started building a separate yard away from the main yard. Such information is classified and not openly bandied about.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Bilal9 said:


> KSY is building variants of the Chinese Type 056 corvette (C13B corvette BNS Shadhinota class, two planned very soon) and eventually planning several frigate builds of up to 2500 tons.....
> 
> For the frigate builds it has already started building a separate yard away from the main yard. Such information is classified and not openly bandied about.



Oh,great...I don't know much about the navy though...Have the Ming class submarines arrived here?


----------



## Bilal9

~Phoenix~ said:


> Oh,great...I don't know much about the navy though...Have the Ming class submarines arrived here?



Not yet, still in fitment stage...


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Bilal9 said:


> Not yet, still in fitment stage...




Ohhh....dang....


----------



## Penguin

Bilal9 said:


> 3500 DWT is quite large for a frigate, which is larger than the Samudra Joy class.


DWT??!!?? That's not an appropriate measure in this context.

Deadweight tonnage (also known as deadweight; abbreviated to DWT, D.W.T., d.w.t., or dwt) or tons deadweight (TDW) is a measure of how much mass a ship is _carrying_ or can safely carry; it does not include the weight of the ship. DWT is the sum of the weights of cargo, fuel, fresh water, ballast water, provisions, passengers, and crew etc.

So, deadweight tonnage is a measure of a vessel's weight carrying capacity, and does not include the weight of the ship itself. It should not be confused with displacement (weight of water displaced by the hull) which includes the ship's own weight, nor with other volume or capacity measures such as gross tonnage or net tonnage (or their more archaic forms gross register tonnage or net register tonnage).

See DISPLACEMENT https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Displacement_(ship)
For a warship, we typically use standard and/or full load displacement

The Dutch frigate HMS _Van Amstel_ (F-831), a Doorman class M-frigate of the Dutch navy.
Displacement: 2,800 tons standard; 3,320 tons full load
Dimensions: Length 122.3m x Beam 14.4m x Draught 6.1m
That's similar to e.g. Meko 200PN/TN.
This has 16 VL cells mounted up against the portside hangar exterior, initially for Sea Sparrow VL, but now duo-packed with ESSM. Can mount another Goalkeeper forward of the bridge.







Bilal9 said:


> Bangabandhu which is our naval fleet leader is sort of small for a frigate but sophisticated and well-armed.


BNS Bangabundhu
Displacement: 2400-2500 tons full load
DImensions: Length: 103.7 m x Beam: 12.5 m x Draught: 3.8 m (12 ft)

It is typically classified a light frigate. Much like the Chinese Type 053H3 or Sigma 10513/10514



Bilal9 said:


> However I guess if you count anything with a VLS (even 8 cell VLS) you're looking at exceeding 2000 DWT. If Banglabandhu had to have VLS it would need to be 3000+ DWT for stability reasons.



An 8-cell mk41 selfdefence launcher (i.e. the shortest variant) weighs just 26,800 lbs (12,156 kilograms). A single ESSM missile weighs 620 lb (280 kg), so 32 missiles would weigh 19,840lbs (8,960 kg). So, a Mk41 with 32 ESSM weight just a tad over 21 tons. Why exactly would that necessitate a much larger ship (i.e. 3000 tons, rather than 2000 tons)?

The Dutch ship above uses 16 cells Mk 48 Mod GMLS with 32 ESSM for a total weight of 26,428 lbs = 11,988 kilograms. Single packed with Sea Sparrow VL, that would be 13,278 lbs = 6023 kilograms.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RIM-162_ESSM

Mind for a semi-active radar homer like Sea Sparrow or ESSM, one needs to have radar target illumination, so you may have to add APAR ( above deck weight < 11 ton) or a pair of Stir 1.8 or 2.4 (the latter each weigh 2.2 ton > total 4.4 ton)

Together with mk41/32ESSM, that makes a worst case scenario of adding 32 tons.



Bilal9 said:


> High Performance basically means with stealth, some water-jet technology for short fast sprints (like the USS Independence class) and sensored up to the hilt with a proper command and control network.
> 
> It would also mean it has superb three-layer defenses (including VLS) independent of other auxiliary naval assets.


High performance is ust a marketing term. The Chinese ship has not waterjets for sprints (top speed listed as 28kn!) and there a numerous smaller ships that also have stealth features








Bilal9 said:


> 32 VLS cells are standard. Apparently the Chinese are now offering smaller 4 pack missiles to fit into the single VLS canisters, so you can quadruple the (1st layer defense) firepower just like that. Add to that the C-802 and FL-3000N launchers (2nd layer defenses) and twin CIWS (3rd layer defense) and you've got quite a potent platform.



UAE Baynunah





Depending on ships size, a minimum number of missiles/VLS-cells may apply. However, there are examples of even very small ships with multipacked VLS cells (e.g. 915 ton UAE Baynunah class 2x2 cells > 8 ESSM, in addition to 21 RAM). Danish navy stanflex weapons module holds a six cell vls for 12 ESSM and can go on ships as small as the 450 ton fld Stanflex 300 fast patrol boats. For a larger corvette of small frigate, however, 16 VL missiles would seem a reasonable minimum, in the absense of e.g. a 21-missile RAM launcher.

Stanflex-300 with 6 VL Sea Sparrow, 4 Harpoon, 2 heavy torpedotubes and 76mm





For a given number of fire control channels, adding more missiles just adds to endurance, not firepower/ability to deal with more targets simultaneously. In that sense, a homing missile (IR, RF or active radar) that can lock on before and/or after launchs is more advantageous.
For the chinse HPF, quadpacking would free up other cells for use with different missiles e.g. land attack or anti-submarine.
It is not obvious that 2 AK630 clones and an 8 cell FL3000N make a better inner layer defence than e.g. 2 Type 730 gatlings. IMHO, given where they are located, the small guns aren't even intended primarily as AAA but rather as anti-surface weapon. And each Type 730 can probably engage at least 8 times (I know Goalkeeper can) and can deal with threat coming in from 2 sides simulaneously, versus 1 missile launcher with 8 rounds.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Species

~Phoenix~ said:


> I think the Chittagong Dry Dock is more suited for frigate construction while KSY and DEW and others are more suited to Corvettes,and smaller crafts and other commercial vessels.



Is there any news when Chittagong Dry Dock will start its operations for BN?


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Penguin said:


> DWT??!!?? That's not an appropriate measure in this context.
> 
> Deadweight tonnage (also known as deadweight; abbreviated to DWT, D.W.T., d.w.t., or dwt) or tons deadweight (TDW) is a measure of how much mass a ship is _carrying_ or can safely carry;[1][2][3] it does not include the weight of the ship. DWT is the sum of the weights of cargo, fuel, fresh water, ballast water, provisions, passengers, and crew.
> 
> Deadweight tonnage is a measure of a vessel's weight carrying capacity, and does not include the weight of the ship itself. It should not be confused with displacement (weight of water displaced) which includes the ship's own weight, nor other volume or capacity measures such as gross tonnage or net tonnage (or their more archaic forms gross register tonnage or net register tonnage).
> 
> See DISPLACEMENT https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Displacement_(ship)
> For a warship we typically use standard and/or full load displacement
> 
> The Dutch frigate HMS _Van Amstel_ (F-831), a Doorman class M-frigate of the Dutch navy.
> Displacement: 2,800 tons standard; 3,320 tons full load
> Dimensions: Length 122.3m x Beam 14.4m x Draught 6.1m
> 
> That's similar to e.g. Meko 200PN/TN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BNS Bangabundhu
> Displacement: 2400-2500 tons full load
> DImensions: Length: 103.7 m x Beam: 12.5 m x Draught: 3.8 m (12 ft)
> 
> It is typically classified a light frigate. Much like the Chinese Type 053H3 or Sigma 10513/10514
> 
> 
> High performance is ust a marketing term. The Chinese ship has not waterjets for sprints (top speed listed as 28kn!) and there a numerous smaller ships that also have stealth features
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on ships size, a minimum number of missiles/VLS-cells may apply. However, there are examples of very small ships with multipacked VLS cells (e.g. UAE Baynunah class




Confused now 



Species said:


> Is there any news when Chittagong Dry Dock will start its operations for BN?



@Bilal9 would know about this


----------



## Indos

Bilal9 said:


> Well spoken and thanks for the historical tidbits.
> 
> Bangladesh is very lacking in this field - no one is arguing that point.
> 
> Turboprop trainer should be the first step. We already set up an AF aeronautical center in 2011 and parts mfg. has started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stealth Frigate? Which model?
> 
> Eibar Buijha Naow



There are some Bangladeshi engineers working in Boeing according to Indonesian engineers working in Boeing as supervisor/manager. You can start from them. Both design and manufacturing capability needs to be developed to establish good aerospace industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sahureka2

~Phoenix~ said:


> Ciao,are they delivered yet?



indicates this July there will be a change flag,





PL-71 SYED NAZRUL
in this photo 100% power, reached the 24.05 knots, compared to the same ship during tests in 1988 had reached 24.3 knots at full power





Photo -naviearmatori /lobito1971

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ~Phoenix~

sahureka2 said:


> indicates this July there will be a change flag,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PL-71 SYED NAZRUL
> in this photo 100% power, reached the 24.05 knots, compared to the same ship during tests in 1988 had reached 24.3 knots at full power
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo -naviearmatori /lobito1971




YaY! We are getting them this month!


----------



## Bilal9

~Phoenix~ said:


> Confused now
> 
> 
> 
> @Bilal9 would know about this



Chittagong Dry dock has already been handed over to the Navy in the first part of the year.


----------



## bluesky

As far as I understand, a dry dock is meant for ship repairing and maintenance, and a dock yard is for building new ships.


----------



## Bilal9

Penguin said:


> DWT??!!?? That's not an appropriate measure in this context.
> 
> Deadweight tonnage (also known as deadweight; abbreviated to DWT, D.W.T., d.w.t., or dwt) or tons deadweight (TDW) is a measure of how much mass a ship is _carrying_ or can safely carry; it does not include the weight of the ship. DWT is the sum of the weights of cargo, fuel, fresh water, ballast water, provisions, passengers, and crew etc.
> 
> So, deadweight tonnage is a measure of a vessel's weight carrying capacity, and does not include the weight of the ship itself. It should not be confused with displacement (weight of water displaced by the hull) which includes the ship's own weight, nor with other volume or capacity measures such as gross tonnage or net tonnage (or their more archaic forms gross register tonnage or net register tonnage).
> 
> See DISPLACEMENT https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Displacement_(ship)
> For a warship, we typically use standard and/or full load displacement
> 
> The Dutch frigate HMS _Van Amstel_ (F-831), a Doorman class M-frigate of the Dutch navy.
> Displacement: 2,800 tons standard; 3,320 tons full load
> Dimensions: Length 122.3m x Beam 14.4m x Draught 6.1m
> That's similar to e.g. Meko 200PN/TN.
> This has 16 VL cells mounted up against the portside hangar exterior, initially for Sea Sparrow VL, but now duo-packed with ESSM. Can mount another Goalkeeper forward of the bridge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BNS Bangabundhu
> Displacement: 2400-2500 tons full load
> DImensions: Length: 103.7 m x Beam: 12.5 m x Draught: 3.8 m (12 ft)
> 
> It is typically classified a light frigate. Much like the Chinese Type 053H3 or Sigma 10513/10514
> 
> 
> 
> An 8-cell mk41 selfdefence launcher (i.e. the shortest variant) weighs just 26,800 lbs (12,156 kilograms). A single ESSM missile weighs 620 lb (280 kg), so 32 missiles would weigh 19,840lbs (8,960 kg). So, a Mk41 with 32 ESSM weight just a tad over 21 tons. Why exactly would that necessitate a much larger ship (i.e. 3000 tons, rather than 2000 tons)?
> 
> The Dutch ship above uses 16 cells Mk 48 Mod GMLS with 32 ESSM for a total weight of 26,428 lbs = 11,988 kilograms. Single packed with Sea Sparrow VL, that would be 13,278 lbs = 6023 kilograms.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RIM-162_ESSM
> 
> Mind for a semi-active radar homer like Sea Sparrow or ESSM, one needs to have radar target illumination, so you may have to add APAR ( above deck weight < 11 ton) or a pair of Stir 1.8 or 2.4 (the latter each weigh 2.2 ton > total 4.4 ton)
> 
> Together with mk41/32ESSM, that makes a worst case scenario of adding 32 tons.
> 
> 
> High performance is ust a marketing term. The Chinese ship has not waterjets for sprints (top speed listed as 28kn!) and there a numerous smaller ships that also have stealth features
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UAE Baynunah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on ships size, a minimum number of missiles/VLS-cells may apply. However, there are examples of even very small ships with multipacked VLS cells (e.g. 915 ton UAE Baynunah class 2x2 cells > 8 ESSM, in addition to 21 RAM). Danish navy stanflex weapons module holds a six cell vls for 12 ESSM and can go on ships as small as the 450 ton fld Stanflex 300 fast patrol boats. For a larger corvette of small frigate, however, 16 VL missiles would seem a reasonable minimum, in the absense of e.g. a 21-missile RAM launcher.
> 
> Stanflex-300 with 6 VL Sea Sparrow, 4 Harpoon, 2 heavy torpedotubes and 76mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a given number of fire control channels, adding more missiles just adds to endurance, not firepower/ability to deal with more targets simultaneously. In that sense, a homing missile (IR, RF or active radar) that can lock on before and/or after launchs is more advantageous.
> For the chinse HPF, quadpacking would free up other cells for use with different missiles e.g. land attack or anti-submarine.
> It is not obvious that 2 AK630 clones and an 8 cell FL3000N make a better inner layer defence than e.g. 2 Type 730 gatlings. IMHO, given where they are located, the small guns aren't even intended primarily as AAA but rather as anti-surface weapon. And each Type 730 can probably engage at least 8 times (I know Goalkeeper can) and can deal with threat coming in from 2 sides simulaneously, versus 1 missile launcher with 8 rounds.



Thanks for taking the time to elaborate, excellent post as usual - I stand corrected as you have mentioned!

I'd elaborate as well as I have some questions, but please afford me some time as other obligations have cropped up. All in good time Sir!


----------



## TopCat

sahureka2 said:


> indicates this July there will be a change flag,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PL-71 SYED NAZRUL
> in this photo 100% power, reached the 24.05 knots, compared to the same ship during tests in 1988 had reached 24.3 knots at full power
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo -naviearmatori /lobito1971


So they are good as new now. I hope the amenities for the sailors also renovated .


----------



## Penguin

Bilal9 said:


> Thanks for taking the time to elaborate, excellent post as usual - I stand corrected as you have mentioned!
> 
> I'd elaborate as well as I have some questions, but please afford me some time as other obligations have cropped up. All in good time Sir!


@Bilal9: I willl see you when I see you (when you're ready ;-)


----------



## Nabil365

How about getting a few more Bns Bangabandhu for BD navy?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masud

Nabil365 said:


> How about getting a few more Bns Bangabandhu for BD navy?


excellent idea.


----------



## ~Phoenix~

masud said:


> excellent idea.


Agreed


----------



## Arthur

Nabil365 said:


> How about getting a few more Bns Bangabandhu for BD navy?


Too small for their need. And S. Korea now offers more updated frigates like Incheon Class. BN should divert funds to acquire which has more offensive and defensive value.


masud said:


> excellent idea.



Maybe in 2000,but now? No.


Let me explain my opinion.
Can DW2000 class accommodate a VLS?
No.
Can it accommodate a good air defense capability?
NO.

It has a strong EW and ECM,Datalink capability,but Type 56 is not lacking in these fields either.And we can modify future platforms to carry more upgraded capabilities too.

So why should we want them?for the role of patrol frigates?

Type 53 and Hamilton class will serve till 2030,maybe through 2030's til almost '40.

Cost Guard is taking up the general maritime policing duties and patrols. After induction of The Minerva class BN will stop mid endurance policing.They will concentrate on Sovereign patrols and Blue water High Endurance patrols.

The goal is to attain blue water capability.Not to bog down in the Brown Water .

BN's inductions gives the idea that,they will replace under 2000 tons with Type 56 ,under 1000 tons with Durjoy class.
I am all for a platform near 2500 ton,but don't you see it will only over burden Induction and maintenance funds?

That DW 2000 costed more than 200 million!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! With that money per ship we can easily pick up a Chinese design maybe with TOT too!!! 

Right now there is too may platforms to maintain.They have to easy up the logistical chain.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Khan saheb said:


> Too small for their need. And S. Korea now offers more updated frigates like Incheon Class. BN should divert funds to acquire which has more offensive and defensive value.
> 
> 
> Maybe in 2000,but now? No.
> 
> 
> Let me explain my opinion.
> Can DW2000 class accommodate a VLS?
> No.
> Can it accommodate a good air defense capability?
> NO.
> 
> It has a strong EW and ECM,Datalink capability,but Type 56 is not lacking in these fields either.And we can modify future platforms to carry more upgraded capabilities too.
> 
> So why should we want them?for the role of patrol frigates?
> 
> Type 53 and Hamilton class will serve till 2030,maybe through 2030's til almost '40.
> 
> Cost Guard is taking up the general maritime policing duties and patrols. After induction of The Minerva class BN will stop mid endurance policing.They will concentrate on Sovereign patrols and Blue water High Endurance patrols.
> 
> The goal is to attain blue water capability.Not to bog down in the Brown Water .
> 
> BN's inductions gives the idea that,they will replace under 2000 tons with Type 56 ,under 1000 tons with Durjoy class.
> I am all for a platform near 2500 ton,but don't you see it will only over burden Induction and maintenance funds?
> 
> That DW 2000 costed more than 200 million!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! With that money per ship we can easily pick up a Chinese design maybe with TOT too!!!
> 
> Right now there is too may platforms to maintain.They have to easy up the logistical chain.


I think if we go for a new frigate now. We should strive for one with TOT for easy manufacture and maintenance

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud

Khan saheb said:


> Too small for their need. And S. Korea now offers more updated frigates like Incheon Class. BN should divert funds to acquire which has more offensive and defensive value.
> 
> 
> Maybe in 2000,but now? No.
> 
> 
> Let me explain my opinion.
> Can DW2000 class accommodate a VLS?
> No.
> Can it accommodate a good air defense capability?
> NO.
> 
> It has a strong EW and ECM,Datalink capability,but Type 56 is not lacking in these fields either.And we can modify future platforms to carry more upgraded capabilities too.
> 
> So why should we want them?for the role of patrol frigates?
> 
> Type 53 and Hamilton class will serve till 2030,maybe through 2030's til almost '40.
> 
> Cost Guard is taking up the general maritime policing duties and patrols. After induction of The Minerva class BN will stop mid endurance policing.They will concentrate on Sovereign patrols and Blue water High Endurance patrols.
> 
> The goal is to attain blue water capability.Not to bog down in the Brown Water .
> 
> BN's inductions gives the idea that,they will replace under 2000 tons with Type 56 ,under 1000 tons with Durjoy class.
> I am all for a platform near 2500 ton,but don't you see it will only over burden Induction and maintenance funds?
> 
> That DW 2000 costed more than 200 million!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! With that money per ship we can easily pick up a Chinese design maybe with TOT too!!!
> 
> Right now there is too may platforms to maintain.They have to easy up the logistical chain.



bns bangabundhu classified as a ulsan class frigate. and hare is the photo of ROK ulsan class frigate.............





BUT bns f-25 looks like this..................






for me it,s more look like to https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chungmugong_Yi_Sun-sin-class_destroyer.





i would not mind if we are getting this.............

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arthur

Mohammed Khaled said:


> I think if we go for a new frigate now. We should strive for one with TOT for easy manufacture and maintenance


agreed!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud

BNS Ali Haider (F17)

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nilgiri

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Meh. What's the difference xP



Frigate is generally capable of blue water deployment. Corvette has much less endurance but is cheaper, lower RCS and more maneuverable. Weapons are generally the same, though a frigate generally might have more.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Nilgiri said:


> Frigate is generally capable of blue water deployment. Corvette has much less endurance but is cheaper, lower RCS and more maneuverable. Weapons are generally the same, though a frigate generally might have more.


Well I know that. I put an emoj "xP" )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asad71

Right now BN's developments are aimed at acquiring capability to secure our maritime resources. The West as well as India would like us to protect these for their exploitation. The Burmese have been unpredictable people and in no way would the West and India like a Burmese encroachment into our oil/gas rich sea.


----------



## ~Phoenix~

asad71 said:


> Right now BN's developments are aimed at acquiring capability to secure our maritime resources. The West as well as India would like us to protect these for their exploitation. The Burmese have been unpredictable people and in no way would the West and India like a Burmese encroachment into our oil/gas rich sea.



No need to fear the Burmese,our navy is more than enough for them...


----------



## fallen_soldier

~Phoenix~ said:


> No need to fear the Burmese,our navy is more than enough for them...


NEVER UNDERESTIMATE YOUR OPPONENT -* Sun Tzu's The Art of War*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

~Phoenix~ said:


> No need to fear the Burmese,our navy is more than enough for them...



Countering Burmese should not be the main worry of Bangladesh today.

Look within for that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ~Phoenix~

fallen_soldier said:


> NEVER UNDERESTIMATE YOUR OPPONENT -* Sun Tzu's The Art of War*





Nilgiri said:


> Countering Burmese should not be the main worry of Bangladesh today.
> 
> Look within for that.



I didn't mean that,guys...I was just telling him that we don't need to be dependant on other nations' navies to repel Burmese aggression...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

fallen_soldier said:


> NEVER UNDERESTIMATE YOUR OPPONENT -* Sun Tzu's The Art of War*


Respect.

Tbh Bangladesh still won't have an advantage because... although our navy got more teeth... their air force got more teeth than ours... their army also got more teeth than ours... I am not considering training, tactical advantage etc... I am talking about heavy weapons. Tanks... fighter jets etc.
It will be equal with no advantage... unless some third party joins in. Anyways... Myanmar and Bangladesh... doesn't need WAR,!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Respect.
> 
> Tbh Bangladesh still won't have an advantage because... although our navy got more teeth... their air force got more teeth than ours... their army also got more teeth than ours... I am not considering training, tactical advantage etc... I am talking about heavy weapons. Tanks... fighter jets etc.
> It will be equal with no advantage... unless some third party joins in. Anyways... Myanmar and Bangladesh... doesn't need WAR,!!



I will disagree about the army..Our army is better equipped than theirs...And we also outnumber them..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

~Phoenix~ said:


> I will disagree about the army..Our army is better equipped than theirs...And we also outnumber them..


better equipped with what..?  show some examples.?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Aung Zaya said:


> better equipped with what..?  show some examples.?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Aung Zaya said:


> better equipped with what..?  show some examples.?




Pretty sure that boots are better than sandals Myanmar army has...And also FSS ( Future Soldier System )

Example : 






The main advantage Myanmar has over us is their self reliablity...



Nilgiri said:


>


Find some other place to troll?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

~Phoenix~ said:


> I will disagree about the army..Our army is better equipped than theirs...And we also outnumber them..


No of tank? More than us. No of modern tanks more than us... no of artillery piece more than us. No of personnel more than us. Training I am not sure of as I read of I'll trained soldiers.... from various sources long time back... I am not sure about that. Other than that their weapons no. Dwarfs us.


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Mohammed Khaled said:


> No of tank? More than us. No of modern tanks more than us... no of artillery piece more than us. No of personnel more than us. Training I am not sure of as I read of I'll trained soldiers.... from various sources long time back... I am not sure about that. Other than that their weapons no. Dwarfs us.



You sure that their tanks are gonna do some BIG damage to us? They can...only if they actually don't sink into our soft soil...

They have more towed artillery than us,but we have more and better MLRS than them


We have:

KLR-122 Unguided MLRS
WS-22a Guided MLRS
WS-32 Guided MLRS
WS-33 Guided MLRS
+more undisclosed stuff...

Quality over Quantity...

Though they have vastly superior Air Defence Missiles or SAMs compared to our FM-90s,LY-80Es,Pechora 2Ms,we have more man portable SAMs and AA Guns or Anti-Aircraft Guns...

We have more APCs than them...

As for Anti-Tank weapons,they have RPGs and recoiless rifles while we have RPGs,Recoiless Rifles and superior ATGMs

Our ATGMs:

Metis M
Kornet E
HJ-8
HJ-73
Baktar Shikan
+ more undisclosed stuff...

Don't forget that we have the 6th largest reserve army in the world..
And our troops are better equipped and better trained than them...

They only have more self-reliance in defence industry as most NATO countries hold an arms embargo on them..


Wasted good hours on finding all this info and comparing and typing it... 
You gotta pay for the lost time @Mohammed Khaled

BTW,I think this is Off-Topic,we should take this conversation to the Bangladesh Army Thread @Aung Zaya @Mohammed Khaled

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

~Phoenix~ said:


> You sure that their tanks are gonna do some BIG damage to us? They can...only if they actually don't sink into our soft soil...
> 
> They have more towed artillery than us,but we have more and better MLRS than them
> 
> 
> We have:
> 
> KLR-122 Unguided MLRS
> WS-22a Guided MLRS
> WS-32 Guided MLRS
> WS-33 Guided MLRS
> +more undisclosed stuff...
> 
> Quality over Quantity...
> 
> Though they have vastly superior Air Defence Missiles or SAMs compared to our FM-90s,LY-80Es,Pechora 2Ms,we have more man portable SAMs and AA Guns or Anti-Aircraft Guns...
> 
> We have more APCs than them...
> 
> As for Anti-Tank weapons,they have RPGs and recoiless rifles while we have RPGs,Recoiless Rifles and superior ATGMs
> 
> Our ATGMs:
> 
> Metis M
> Kornet E
> HJ-8
> HJ-73
> Baktar Shikan
> + more undisclosed stuff...
> 
> Don't forget that we have the 6th largest reserve army in the world..
> And our troops are better equipped and better trained than them...
> 
> They only have more self-reliance in defence industry as most NATO countries hold an arms embargo on them..
> 
> 
> Wasted good hours on finding all this info and comparing and typing it...
> You gotta pay for the lost time @Mohammed Khaled
> 
> BTW,I think this is Off-Topic,we should take this conversation to the Bangladesh Army Thread @Aung Zaya @Mohammed Khaled


If only you knew difference between MBT and heavy tanks... anyways until they run their tank into a river all modern MBT. (MBT2000) in their case won't face any trouble with the terrain... only armed resistance. We got good anti tanks though. Our MLRS numbers are less... artillery should be built with some tech transfers if needed. Tanks numbers should be increased. Radar systems and air defense should also be improved upon. I think enough purchase has been done for the navy. Air Force and army should get some stuff done too. 

Btw. Quality over quantity... guess what Germany still lost and Russia won in ww2. You need both quantity and quality in war. However props for your research brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Mohammed Khaled said:


> If only you knew difference between MBT and heavy tanks... anyways until they run their tank into a river all modern MBT. (MBT2000) in their case won't face any trouble with the terrain... only armed resistance. We got good anti tanks though. Our MLRS numbers are less... artillery should be built with some tech transfers if needed. Tanks numbers should be increased. Radar systems and air defense should also be improved upon. I think enough purchase has been done for the navy. Air Force and army should get some stuff done too.
> 
> Btw. Quality over quantity... guess what Germany still lost and Russia won in ww2. You need both quantity and quality in war. However props for your research brother.



MBT-2000 is a export variant of AK.

It can cross water bodies probably like AK;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Mohammed Khaled said:


> If only you knew difference between MBT and heavy tanks... anyways until they run their tank into a river all modern MBT. (MBT2000) in their case won't face any trouble with the terrain... only armed resistance. We got good anti tanks though. Our MLRS numbers are less... artillery should be built with some tech transfers if needed. Tanks numbers should be increased. Radar systems and air defense should also be improved upon. I think enough purchase has been done for the navy. Air Force and army should get some stuff done too.



Bro,our Metis M and Kornet E can fry 'em...But its gonna be costly for them to heavily use tanks...Even the light tanks of India bogged down on our soil..Our army is stronger than them,and I'm not worried about the army and navy....What I'm worried about is the Air Force...They have 4 times MiG-29 than us,their Air Defence systems are superior to ours...They even have illegal *700 km range Scud missiles *bought from North Korea...while its illegal for a country to sell missiles with more than 300 km range...



Mohammed Khaled said:


> Btw. Quality over quantity... guess what Germany still lost and Russia won in ww2. You need both quantity and quality in war. However props for your research brother.



Bro,Germany was surrounded by all sides by powerful enemies and they had to divert their forces in every direction.
Plus,the most important factor is that the german soldiers suffered from the Russian winter and many died from hypothermia and there was a shortage of food...And Russians are stubborn,they will fight to their last breath to protect their so called "motherland" ( Highly unlike the French ) and because of this,the germans faced fierce resistance...and all this led to their defeat....We Bangladeshis took inspiration from that Russian "selflessness for their motherland" and this inspiration led us to fight the liberation war...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

~Phoenix~ said:


> Pretty sure that boots are better than sandals Myanmar army has...And also FSS ( Future Soldier System )
> 
> Example :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The main advantage Myanmar has over us is their self reliablity...


when it will start..!? next decade..? i dont see something closer to this even in BD swat force.. 



~Phoenix~ said:


> KLR-122 Unguided MLRS
> WS-22a Guided MLRS
> WS-32 Guided MLRS
> WS-33 Guided MLRS
> +more undisclosed stuff...


i think just 18 units can do nothing as long as u cant produce their ammo.. we also have hundards of 122mm and 240mm with its 702D rader.. i dont see WS-33 in ur buying list.. any link..? off topic here.. let move another thread..



~Phoenix~ said:


> They even have illegal *700 km range Scud missiles *bought from North Korea...


it's just rumour..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Aung Zaya said:


> when it will start..!? next decade..? i dont see something closer to this even in BD swat force..



It started back in 2012-2013 and will be completed by 2018-2020...









And our SWATs are not well equipped at all












Aung Zaya said:


> i think just 18 units can do nothing as long as u cant produce their ammo.. we also have hundards of 122mm and 240mm with its 702D rader.. i dont see WS-33 in ur buying list.. any link..? off topic here.. let move another thread..



Check BDMilitary website....It says we have WS-33 MLRS and we have more than 18,dummy...BTW,we can buy ammo,we are not poor like you that we can't buy ammo for our weapons and we also have hundreds of artilley guns...











Aung Zaya said:


> it's just rumour..


But I saw in Wikipedia....




Look at Hwasong - 6

BTW,lets take this topic to the army thread...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

~Phoenix~ said:


> Check BDMilitary website....


Even ur Bangladeshi member have claimed that that website is not trust worthy site..



~Phoenix~ said:


> It started back in 2012-2013 and will be completed by 2018-2020...
> View attachment 316582
> 
> View attachment 316583
> 
> 
> And our SWATs are not well equipped at all
> View attachment 316584
> 
> View attachment 316585
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check BDMilitary website....It says we have WS-33 MLRS and we have more than 18,dummy...BTW,we can buy ammo,we are not poor like you that we can't buy ammo for our weapons and we also have hundreds of artilley guns...
> View attachment 316580
> 
> 
> View attachment 316581
> 
> 
> But I saw in Wikipedia....
> View attachment 316586
> 
> Look at Hwasong - 6
> 
> BTW,lets take this topic to the army thread...


So how many infantry brigade have been installed..? Just victory day parody..?

Mention me if u start in army thread..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nabil365

BDmillitary website is a more trustable website compared to other websites.Therefore you can find some rare and classified images in it.
If some members say BDmillitary is not trustworthy then ask them to build their own website!!!Then we can compare their armed forces knowledge...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Everything is good with BDMilitary website *EXCEPT *that it *REQUIRES FREAKIN' MONEY.*..bruh...



Whenever I go to the website,I be like...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

~Phoenix~ said:


> Bro,our Metis M and Kornet E can fry 'em...But its gonna be costly for them to heavily use tanks...Even the light tanks of India bogged down on our soil..Our army is stronger than them,and I'm not worried about the army and navy....What I'm worried about is the Air Force...They have 4 times MiG-29 than us,their Air Defence systems are superior to ours...They even have illegal *700 km range Scud missiles *bought from North Korea...while its illegal for a country to sell missiles with more than 300 km range...
> 
> 
> 
> Bro,Germany was surrounded by all sides by powerful enemies and they had to divert their forces in every direction.
> Plus,the most important factor is that the german soldiers suffered from the Russian winter and many died from hypothermia and there was a shortage of food...And Russians are stubborn,they will fight to their last breath to protect their so called "motherland" ( Highly unlike the French ) and because of this,the germans faced fierce resistance...and all this led to their defeat....We Bangladeshis took inspiration from that Russian "selflessness for their motherland" and this inspiration led us to fight the liberation war...


Indian tanks? Bogged down on our soil? You mean the m4s? There is a thing called terrain resistance. If you're using metal padded tracks on paddy field you'll get bogged down. Rubber padded tracks are installed in most if not all Bangladeshi tanks to counter that. I am deeply worried about air force. Not because of their numbers... but because we need more planes to cover all our airspace. Scuds... Bangladesh should consider developing anti ballistic missile system. S400 I believe has that capability... not saying we will get that. Germany lost purely because of corporal Hitler. That what happens when you take control from all your generals... Stalin was a clever man. When he left all control of the army navy and air force. Russia started seeing results



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> MBT-2000 is a export variant of AK.
> 
> It can cross water bodies probably like AK;
> View attachment 316504


It's a good tank TBH.


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Indian tanks? Bogged down on our soil? You mean the m4s? There is a thing called terrain resistance. If you're using metal padded tracks on paddy field you'll get bogged down. Rubber padded tracks are installed in most if not all Bangladeshi tanks to counter that. I am deeply worried about air force. Not because of their numbers... but because we need more planes to cover all our airspace. Scuds... Bangladesh should consider developing anti ballistic missile system. S400 I believe has that capability... not saying we will get that. Germany lost purely because of corporal Hitler. That what happens when you take control from all your generals... Stalin was a clever man. When he left all control of the army navy and air force. Russia started seeing results



I admire the Russians...Especially these tight forces of the Russian Army...








They are effective at keeping the number of the soldiers in the army high...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

Naval Frogman !
.
Bangladesh Navy's Special Forces SWADS (Special Warfare Diving And Salvage) operator with M4A1 SOPMOD carbine.
.
The SWADS consists with three unit:
1). SEAL (Sea, Air & Land) / UDT (Underwater Demolition Team)
2). SBCC (Special Boat Combatant-craft Crewmen)
3). EOD (Explosive Ordnance Disposal)
.
‪#‎BN_SWADS‬ ‪#‎SWADS‬ ‪#‎BangladeshNavy‬
Shared by: Bangladesh Defence

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ~Phoenix~

monitor said:


> Naval Frogman !
> .
> Bangladesh Navy's Special Forces SWADS (Special Warfare Diving And Salvage) operator with M4A1 SOPMOD carbine.
> .
> The SWADS consists with three unit:
> 1). SEAL (Sea, Air & Land) / UDT (Underwater Demolition Team)
> 2). SBCC (Special Boat Combatant-craft Crewmen)
> 3). EOD (Explosive Ordnance Disposal)
> .
> ‪#‎BN_SWADS‬ ‪#‎SWADS‬ ‪#‎BangladeshNavy‬
> Shared by: Bangladesh Defence



Another pic :

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

~Phoenix~ said:


> I admire the Russians...Especially these tight forces of the Russian Army...
> View attachment 316723
> View attachment 316724
> 
> 
> They are effective at keeping the number of the soldiers in the army high...



This is Bangladesh Navy thread ...

But carry on....I'm not complaining!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Nilgiri said:


> This is Bangladesh Navy thread ...
> 
> But carry on....I'm not complaining!



You gotta pay to enjoy the show..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

~Phoenix~ said:


> You gotta pay to enjoy the show..



Well I'll stick to the previews you are kind enough to post here hehe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

~Phoenix~ said:


> I admire the Russians...Especially these tight forces of the Russian Army...
> View attachment 316723
> View attachment 316724
> 
> 
> They are effective at keeping the number of the soldiers in the army high...


Russian women <3 charming.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Nilgiri said:


> Well I'll stick to the previews you are kind enough to post here hehe


Hehehe....but you have to pay anyways -.-


Mohammed Khaled said:


> Russian women <3 charming.



I know...
But problems arise as usual...
Check it - https://defence.pk/threads/russian-...gainst-her-mother-in-law.438638/#post-8453546

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

~Phoenix~ said:


> Hehehe....but you have to pay anyways -.-
> 
> 
> I know...
> But problems arise as usual...
> Check it - https://defence.pk/threads/russian-...gainst-her-mother-in-law.438638/#post-8453546



Its been resolved:

https://defence.pk/threads/russian-...-her-mother-in-law.438638/page-4#post-8455433

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Nilgiri said:


> Its been resolved:
> 
> https://defence.pk/threads/russian-...-her-mother-in-law.438638/page-4#post-8455433



No,I wanna see more sas-bahu conflicts...The war was fun though...


----------



## Nilgiri

~Phoenix~ said:


> No,I wanna see more sas-bahu conflicts...The war was fun though...



Well send more Russian women to India then lulz.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Nilgiri said:


> Well send more Russian women to India then lulz.



ALL RUSSIAN WOMEN WHO ARE READING MY POST,*MARCH INTO INDIA!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## syed1

*Ecnec likely to approve project for coast guard today*
Bss, Dhaka

The Ecnec is likely to approve the *"Different Vessels Building Project for Coast Guard"* today.
The project is a part of government initiatives to boost the country's maritime security, said an official of the planning ministry to the news agency yesterday.

Under the project, the coast guard will build its necessary equipment including* two inshore patrol vessels, two tugs and 10 high speed vessels* to check all sorts of smuggling including narcotics, arms and human trafficking, he said.

The project is estimated to cost Tk 445.42 crore and will be implemented with government funds by June 2019, the official added.

The official said the project has been taken as part of the mission and vision of the 7th Five-Year Plan and it will play a vital role in reducing the poverty line.



http://www.thedailystar.net/city/ecnec-likely-approve-coast-guard-project-today-1252360


----------



## ~Phoenix~

syed1 said:


> *Ecnec likely to approve project for coast guard today*
> Bss, Dhaka
> 
> The Ecnec is likely to approve the *"Different Vessels Building Project for Coast Guard"* today.
> The project is a part of government initiatives to boost the country's maritime security, said an official of the planning ministry to the news agency yesterday.
> 
> Under the project, the coast guard will build its necessary equipment including* two inshore patrol vessels, two tugs and 10 high speed vessels* to check all sorts of smuggling including narcotics, arms and human trafficking, he said.
> 
> The project is estimated to cost Tk 445.42 crore and will be implemented with government funds by June 2019, the official added.
> 
> The official said the project has been taken as part of the mission and vision of the 7th Five-Year Plan and it will play a vital role in reducing the poverty line.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.thedailystar.net/city/ecnec-likely-approve-coast-guard-project-today-1252360




Whoo hoo! Thats great news!


----------



## Michael Corleone

~Phoenix~ said:


> Hehehe....but you have to pay anyways -.-
> 
> 
> I know...
> But problems arise as usual...
> Check it - https://defence.pk/threads/russian-...gainst-her-mother-in-law.438638/#post-8453546


Lmao. But you know for a Muslim it's opposite. You gotta give lots of money, how much the wife to be demands... at reasonable rate.


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Lmao. But you know for a Muslim it's opposite. You gotta give lots of money, how much the wife to be demands... at reasonable rate.


So what if I'm from a poor family and the chick is from a rich family?


----------



## Michael Corleone

~Phoenix~ said:


> So what if I'm from a poor family and the chick is from a rich family?


Still got a give her mahr. Which is dowry for her!  but obviously she has to be reasonable. If she doesn't want however... you're relieved from it.


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Still got a give her mahr. Which is dowry for her!  but obviously she has to be reasonable. If she doesn't want however... you're relieved from it.




Oh,I can't marry a Noakhailla now...

Noakhaillas are kinda greedy,so...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Bangladeshis seem to talk about everything except their navy here these days

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

~Phoenix~ said:


> Oh,I can't marry a Noakhailla now...
> 
> Noakhaillas are kinda greedy,so...


Lmao xD I don't know who they are but I think I have met those kind of people.



Nilgiri said:


> Bangladeshis seem to talk about everything except their navy in this there these days


Wow I forgot it was a navy thread seeing all these talks about dowry. XD anyways is Bangladesh navy getting any frigates?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Bangladesh navy getting any frigates?



I dunno, you tell me? I want to see some pictures and professional white papers on Bangla Navy etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Nilgiri said:


> I dunno, you tell me? I want to see some pictures and professional white papers on Bangla Navy etc.


I hear The Navy is looking forward to set up a shore based coastal defence system. Several offers have been received from Russia, India and China but BN has yet to decide. Russia offered a combination of Bal E and Klub M systems, India offered Brahmos coastal defence system and China offered a combination of C-602 and Cx-1 systems and other sensors.

@Nilgiri could you put up facts about Brahmos in here?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Mohammed Khaled said:


> I hear The Navy is looking forward to set up a shore based coastal defence system. Several offers have been received from Russia, India and China but BN has yet to decide. Russia offered a combination of Bal E and Klub M systems, India offered Brahmos coastal defence system and China offered a combination of C-602 and Cx-1 systems and other sensors.
> 
> @Nilgiri could you put up facts about Brahmos in here?



How about getting a combination of all 3 of them?


----------



## Nilgiri

Mohammed Khaled said:


> I hear The Navy is looking forward to set up a shore based coastal defence system. Several offers have been received from Russia, India and China but BN has yet to decide. Russia offered a combination of Bal E and Klub M systems, India offered Brahmos coastal defence system and China offered a combination of C-602 and Cx-1 systems and other sensors.
> 
> @Nilgiri could you put up facts about Brahmos in here?



From Brahmos website:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

Mohammed Khaled said:


> I hear The Navy is looking forward to set up a shore based coastal defence system. Several offers have been received from Russia, India and China but BN has yet to decide. Russia offered a combination of Bal E and Klub M systems, India offered Brahmos coastal defence system and China offered a combination of C-602 and Cx-1 systems and other sensors.
> 
> @Nilgiri could you put up facts about Brahmos in here?



BD already have some costal defense system based on C-802.
Regarding Brahmos -- you heard wrong.


----------



## Michael Corleone

~Phoenix~ said:


> How about getting a combination of all 3 of them?


Not a practically sound idea.



TopCat said:


> BD already have some costal defense system based on C-802.
> Regarding Brahmos -- you heard wrong.


Written on Wikipedia. Who wrote that shit. XD forces goal 2030
Btw doesn't bd make c802 in Bangladesh now?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Mohammed Khaled said:


> I hear The Navy is looking forward to set up a shore based coastal defence system. Several offers have been received from Russia, India and China but BN has yet to decide. Russia offered a combination of Bal E and Klub M systems, India offered Brahmos coastal defence system and China offered a combination of C-602 and Cx-1 systems and other sensors.



I have compared all the missiles you mentioned...and to be honest,only the Indian offered BrahMos and the Chinese CX-1s should be inducted...( The C-602 missiles are not good )...

BrahMos and CX-1 both are extremely similar missiles and it is believed that CX-1 is the Chinese reverse engineered version of BrahMos and modified...

CX-1 shares the BrahMos' distinctive cone-inlet air intake, two-stage structure, and similar dimensions...


----------



## Michael Corleone

~Phoenix~ said:


> I have compared all the missiles you mentioned...and to be honest,only the Indian offered BrahMos and the Chinese CX-1s should be inducted...( The C-602 missiles are not good )...
> 
> BrahMos and CX-1 both are extremely similar missiles and it is believed that CX-1 is the Chinese reverse engineered version of BrahMos and modified...
> 
> CX-1 shares the BrahMos' distinctive cone-inlet air intake, two-stage structure, and similar dimensions...


China hasn't even bought Brahmos. There is no question of reverse engineering


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Mohammed Khaled said:


> China hasn't even bought Brahmos. There is no question of reverse engineering



But they look freaking similar and has same characteristics...The biggest difference is weight though.


----------



## Nike

p 800 yakhont, maybe they can be installed on samudro avijan like this


----------



## Michael Corleone

madokafc said:


> p 800 yakhont, maybe they can be installed on samudro avijan like this
> View attachment 317415


I don't think so. Major changes in superstructure is needed for vertical launch. You can build a new ship instead.


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Mohammed Khaled said:


> I don't think so. Major changes in superstructure is needed for vertical launch. You can build a new ship instead.



Wait,how many ships in our navy has VLS?


----------



## Michael Corleone

~Phoenix~ said:


> Wait,how many ships in our navy has VLS?


None.


----------



## asad71

TopCat said:


> BD already have some costal defense system based on C-802.
> Regarding Brahmos -- you heard wrong.



RAWAMI policy makers will not make the mistake of buying anything Indian for the military. There would be a mutiny instantly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

asad71 said:


> RAWAMI policy makers will not make the mistake of buying anything Indian for the military. There would be a mutiny instantly.


The armed forces are free to buy weapons of their choice. The only thing they have to keep in mind is the available budget to them.


----------



## asad71

Mohammed Khaled said:


> The armed forces are free to buy weapons of their choice. The only thing they have to keep in mind is the available budget to them.


Sourcing from India, Israel, Taiwan, N Korea - and could be some more, are forbidden.


----------



## Michael Corleone

asad71 said:


> Sourcing from India, Israel, Taiwan, N Korea - and could be some more, are forbidden.


For obvious reasons. 
India because politics
Israel because we haven't even recognised it as a state yet
North Korea because international sanctions agaisnt them. And they don't have anything to offer except missiles which are forbidden to sell
Taiwan because we are allied with China and Taiwan is a foe of China.


----------



## sahureka2

*TAJUDDIN * PL-72
finishing touches to the hull of the ship in dry dock






and it is now almost ready to delivery trip to the Coast Guard of Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Michael Corleone

sahureka2 said:


> *TAJUDDIN * PL-72
> finishing touches to the hull of the ship in dry dock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it is now almost ready to delivery trip to the Coast Guard of Bangladesh


You work in the dock bro?


----------



## kobiraaz

sahureka2 said:


> *TAJUDDIN * PL-72
> finishing touches to the hull of the ship in dry dock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it is now almost ready to delivery trip to the Coast Guard of Bangladesh



Is it Minerva class corvette? How many will be delivered to the Coast Guard?

What armaments they will retain?


----------



## Michael Corleone

kobiraaz said:


> Is it Minerva class corvette? How many will be delivered to the Coast Guard?
> 
> What armaments they will retain?


4 boats. Yes Minerva class. It's striped off most of its tooth. But new engines and a anti aircraft gun it seemed.


----------



## sahureka2

Mohammed khaled
no, I do not work in the shipyard, but there is an employee who works in that structure and gently inserting the photos but in a website dedicated to the naval units

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Mohammed Khaled said:


> 4 boats. Yes Minerva class. It's striped off most of its tooth. But new engines and a anti aircraft gun it seemed.



Completely Stripped of AntiSub capabilities?


----------



## sahureka2

For the Coast Guard, so only a KBA 20/85 bow and maybe a few machine gun.
However all is not lost, if you're going to cover some images included in the recent past, you'll notice that the superstructure dl KBA-25/85 ahead of the vessel was bolted directly on the base, which previously housed the OTO Melara 76/62 





and detail support where it was installed 8-cell launcher "Albatros" has not been eliminated, but only covered, it could possibly always be reused to install something else

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Michael Corleone

kobiraaz said:


> Completely Stripped of AntiSub capabilities?


I am not sure about that. But I heard it's completely stripped off all weapons. Only sensors are kept that coast guard requires. Maybe Bangladesh would install Chinese TOT stuff in these boats in the future


----------



## sahureka2

Mohammed Khaled said:


> I am not sure about that. But I heard it's completely stripped off all weapons. Only sensors are kept that coast guard requires. Maybe Bangladesh would install Chinese TOT stuff in these boats in the future



Bangladesh has already demonstrated capacity in the sector, in the recent past with the transformation in corvette launches missiles the OPV castle class
Therefore, in case of necessity it would be easier with the Minerva class, born as corvettes and already at the origin realized with possibility to implement armament including anti-ship missiles,it would be appropriate to implement systems that are used corvettes type 056

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bluesky

sahureka2 said:


> Bangladesh has already demonstrated capacity in the sector, in the recent past with the transformation in corvette launches missiles the OPV castle class



Thank you for saying a few words of appreciation for BD.

Can someone elaborate which arms have been removed, which will remain as it is and which will be newly added? @sahureka2, @kobiraaz, @Mohammed Khaled and others. I know, it has been transformed to the needs of our coast guard. However, in times of war all will be under military command. Excerpt: 
*
"Weapons, missiles and torpedoes

Minerva Class* warships are armed with a single 76/62mm gun. Six anti-submarine warfare torpedoes of 324mm are also installed. Missile systems include eight Aspide missiles along with Albatros surface-to-air missile systems, manufactured and supplied by MBDA Missile Systems.

The missile development company has also developed a new version, named Aspide 2000. The new version is capable of defending consort ships against air attacks and can provide close area defence for the launch ship. Marina Militare is currently upgrading the existing Albatros system to suit the new missile version.

The Gabbiano Sfinge 554 was armed with eight grenade launchers and two bombs, two torpedoes and towing and a 100/47 gun. It was powered by dual diesel *engines of 3,500HP* and two electric motors. The maximum speed was 18kt."



asad71 said:


> *RAWAMI policy makers *will not make the mistake of buying anything Indian for the military. There would be a mutiny instantly.



Please do not play partisan politics in the forum and control others not to do the same. You being a military professional, BD posters would certainly appreciate your positive and non-politicized posts.


----------



## asad71

bluesky said:


> Thank you for saying a few words of appreciation for BD.
> 
> Can someone elaborate which arms have been removed, which will remain as it is and which will be newly added? @sahureka2, @kobiraaz, @Mohammed Khaled and others. I know, it has been transformed to the needs of our coast guard. However, in times of war all will be under military command. Excerpt:
> *
> "Weapons, missiles and torpedoes
> 
> Minerva Class* warships are armed with a single 76/62mm gun. Six anti-submarine warfare torpedoes of 324mm are also installed. Missile systems include eight Aspide missiles along with Albatros surface-to-air missile systems, manufactured and supplied by MBDA Missile Systems.
> 
> The missile development company has also developed a new version, named Aspide 2000. The new version is capable of defending consort ships against air attacks and can provide close area defence for the launch ship. Marina Militare is currently upgrading the existing Albatros system to suit the new missile version.
> 
> The Gabbiano Sfinge 554 was armed with eight grenade launchers and two bombs, two torpedoes and towing and a 100/47 gun. It was powered by dual diesel *engines of 3,500HP* and two electric motors. The maximum speed was 18kt."
> 
> 
> 
> Please do not play partisan politics in the forum and control others not to do the same. You being a military professional, BD posters would certainly appreciate your positive and non-politicized posts.



Where did you find partisan politics in this? I have narrated a fact as it is.


----------



## Michael Corleone

bluesky said:


> Thank you for saying a few words of appreciation for BD.
> 
> Can someone elaborate which arms have been removed, which will remain as it is and which will be newly added? @sahureka2, @kobiraaz, @Mohammed Khaled and others. I know, it has been transformed to the needs of our coast guard. However, in times of war all will be under military command. Excerpt:
> *
> "Weapons, missiles and torpedoes
> 
> Minerva Class* warships are armed with a single 76/62mm gun. Six anti-submarine warfare torpedoes of 324mm are also installed. Missile systems include eight Aspide missiles along with Albatros surface-to-air missile systems, manufactured and supplied by MBDA Missile Systems.
> 
> The missile development company has also developed a new version, named Aspide 2000. The new version is capable of defending consort ships against air attacks and can provide close area defence for the launch ship. Marina Militare is currently upgrading the existing Albatros system to suit the new missile version.
> 
> The Gabbiano Sfinge 554 was armed with eight grenade launchers and two bombs, two torpedoes and towing and a 100/47 gun. It was powered by dual diesel *engines of 3,500HP* and two electric motors. The maximum speed was 18kt."
> 
> 
> 
> Please do not play partisan politics in the forum and control others not to do the same. You being a military professional, BD posters would certainly appreciate your positive and non-politicized posts.


Missile system is removed. Torpedos removed. Aa guns added.


----------



## Penguin

sahureka2 said:


> *TAJUDDIN * PL-72
> finishing touches to the hull of the ship in dry dock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it is now almost ready to delivery trip to the Coast Guard of Bangladesh


I'm surprised that the rear area has not been fitted with a flight deck. That would be just/mainly steel to add (one could add an aviation fuel tank too, and would need some equipment for guiding a heli in and out) but can give these ships far greater versatility in their intended patrol role.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## syed1

Bangladesh Navy Aniran 2016, not full program


----------



## Michael Corleone

syed1 said:


> Bangladesh Navy Aniran 2016, not full program


As soon as full tv show is out pls post it. Including army and air force if made. On a seperate thread.


----------



## kobiraaz

Mohammed Khaled said:


> As soon as full tv show is out pls post it. Including army and air force if made. On a seperate thread.



I saw it today and it is getting funnier. They made a drama of a lungi clad terrorist group taking control of a sea based gas station and the navy responds by sending naval commandos and BNS swadhinota. Their singing and acting is awkward. Better not post it here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

kobiraaz said:


> I saw it today and it is getting funnier. They made a drama of a lungi clad terrorist group taking control of a sea based gas station and the navy responds by sending naval commandos and BNS swadhinota. Their singing and acting is awkward. Better not post it here.


give me link lol


----------



## Michael Corleone

kobiraaz said:


> I saw it today and it is getting funnier. They made a drama of a lungi clad terrorist group taking control of a sea based gas station and the navy responds by sending naval commandos and BNS swadhinota. Their singing and acting is awkward. Better not post it here.


True. The thing that is annoying about anirban is that every 5 min. There has to be a song. Is super annoying. What's this? Bollywood?


----------



## syed1

kobiraaz said:


> I saw it today and it is getting funnier. They made a drama of a lungi clad terrorist group taking control of a sea based gas station and the navy responds by sending naval commandos and BNS swadhinota. Their singing and acting is awkward. Better not post it here.




Anirban is becoming more into a cultural program than a military one. Navy Anirban 2014 was one of the most awkward show I have ever seen.


----------



## ~Phoenix~

asad71 said:


> Sourcing from India, Israel, Taiwan, N Korea - and could be some more, are forbidden.



I'd agree to not buying stuff from terrorist nations like Israel...



Mohammed Khaled said:


> For obvious reasons.
> India because politics
> Israel because we haven't even recognised it as a state yet
> North Korea because international sanctions agaisnt them. And they don't have anything to offer except missiles which are forbidden to sell
> Taiwan because we are allied with China and Taiwan is a foe of China.



India would like to make money by selling stuff to us though...
Israel and ISIS are terrorists,why should we buy from them?
North Korea? Umm,don't we buy stuff and train some of our troops in South Korea and USA? They would never sell us stuff...
Umm,about Taiwan,I'm confused...



@bluesky During wartime our Coast Guard comes under control of navy,so you can except the Minerva Class corvettes with teeth during the actual show...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

~Phoenix~ said:


> I'd agree to not buying stuff from terrorist nations like Israel...
> 
> 
> 
> India would like to make money by selling stuff to us though...
> Israel and ISIS are terrorists,why should we buy from them?
> North Korea? Umm,don't we buy stuff and train some of our troops in South Korea and USA? They would never sell us stuff...
> Umm,about Taiwan,I'm confused...
> 
> 
> 
> @bluesky During wartime our Coast Guard comes under control of navy,so you can except the Minerva Class corvettes with teeth during the actual show...


North and south are totally destroyed different koreas. Plus they are ready to sell anything we just don't have the cash.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Mohammed Khaled said:


> North and south are totally destroyed different koreas. Plus they are ready to sell anything we just don't have the cash.



North Korean Air Force still uses MiG-15s ( to think of that! )
And they don't have anything to offer to us except missiles which are illegal...
We can obtain better stuff from South Korea...Our BNS Bangabandhu is from S.Korea.They have superior weaponry and developing 5th Generation aircrafts,while North Korea is stuck with 2nd Generation birds...
If we buy stuff from N.Korea,we get on Uncle Sam's bad list...

We do have cash,but the cash is misused...In most cases,it goes to the salaries and the remaining goes to the Swiss and Singapore bank accounts of the officials...


----------



## Penguin

~Phoenix~ said:


> @bluesky During wartime our Coast Guard comes under control of navy,so you can except the Minerva Class corvettes with teeth during the actual show...


You mean, new sensors and weapons would magically appear on these ships overnight?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

~Phoenix~ said:


> View attachment 321669
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> North Korean Air Force still uses MiG-15s ( to think of that! )
> And they don't have anything to offer to us except missiles which are illegal...
> We can obtain better stuff from South Korea...Our BNS Bangabandhu is from S.Korea.They have superior weaponry and developing 5th Generation aircrafts,while North Korea is stuck with 2nd Generation birds...
> If we buy stuff from N.Korea,we get on Uncle Sam's bad list...
> 
> We do have cash,but the cash is misused...In most cases,it goes to the salaries and the remaining goes to the Swiss and Singapore bank accounts of the officials...


North got mig 29s. But that's not he point. You simply can't buy anything nor sell em anything.


----------



## bdslph

syed1 said:


> Bangladesh Navy Aniran 2016, not full program





Only missing hindi movie songs

Its a program not a movie


----------



## Michael Corleone

bdslph said:


> Only missing hindi movie songs
> 
> Its a program not a movie


You from Sri Lanka or something?


----------



## masud




----------



## ~Phoenix~

Penguin said:


> You mean, new sensors and weapons would magically appear on these ships overnight?



You expect those corvettes to be battle ready just after the possible war starts? It would slowly get armed and reinforce the fleet after some time...and it will be long enough for them to put some proper teeth on them...



Mohammed Khaled said:


> North got mig 29s. But that's not he point. You simply can't buy anything nor sell em anything.



I know,but they are one of the states which would not last long,their coffers are dwindling and they are poorly equipped...Buying stuff from Iran is a thousand times better and we should try to co-operate with them...


----------



## Michael Corleone

~Phoenix~ said:


> You expect those corvettes to be battle ready just after the possible war starts? It would slowly get armed and reinforce the fleet after some time...and it will be long enough for them to put some proper teeth on them...
> 
> 
> 
> I know,but they are one of the states which would not last long,their coffers are dwindling and they are poorly equipped...Buying stuff from Iran is a thousand times better and we should try to co-operate with them...


Now why we would waste our money on tech from Iran. Better stick to current suppliers.



masud said:


>


What are thooooose? XD


----------



## Penguin

~Phoenix~ said:


> You expect those corvettes to be battle ready just after the possible war starts? It would slowly get armed and reinforce the fleet after some time...and it will be long enough for them to put some proper teeth on them....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masud

Mohammed Khaled said:


> What are thooooose? XD


chines type 21 missile boat localy modify.


----------



## Michael Corleone

masud said:


> chines type 21 missile boat localy modify.


This is the old one which we already had right? Do we have tot to make them locally?


----------



## Bilal9

masud said:


> chines type 21 missile boat localy modify.



Ah the OSA class boat and the Chinese clones....

A relic of the seventies...but still relevant somehow.

What are the missiles on the side? Probably C-801's.

These boats used three clones (per boat) of the Zvezda M503 which was a *7 bank, 42 cylinder diesel radial engine* built in the 1970s by the Soviet Union, for this sole application. Amazing technology for the time....and gave the OSA class (Type 21 _Houdong_ class) some serious 'get up and go power' for the size....

The Chinese clones actually increased the efficiency of the engine so that the range of the boat is more than doubled without significant proportional increase of fuel consumption.

However endurance is still limited because of the size of the boat and the limited provisions carried.


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Now why we would waste our money on tech from Iran. Better stick to current suppliers.



Because we need an ally in middle east as well. *wink wink*


----------



## masud

Bilal9 said:


> Ah the OSA class boat and the Chinese clones....
> 
> A relic of the seventies...but still relevant somehow.
> 
> What are the missiles on the side? Probably C-801's.
> 
> These boats used three clones (per boat) of the Zvezda M503 which was a *7 bank, 42 cylinder diesel radial engine* built in the 1970s by the Soviet Union, for this sole application. Amazing technology for the time....and gave the OSA class (Type 21 _Houdong_ class) some serious 'get up and go power' for the size....
> 
> The Chinese clones actually increased the efficiency of the engine so that the range of the boat is more than doubled without significant proportional increase of fuel consumption.
> 
> However endurance is still limited because of the size of the boat and the limited provisions carried.


BNS Durdharsha.
Powered by three 4,000 hp diesel engines that drive three propellers, Durdharsha has a maximum speed of 35 knots (65 km/h; 40 mph). She has a range of 800 nautical miles (1,500 km; 920 mi) at 30 knots (56 km/h; 35 mph).

The ship's armament consists of four C-704 Anti-ship missiles and two AK-230 twin 30 mm guns, mounted on the bow and stern. She is equipped with one Type 352 Radar (Square Tie radar) for surface search.

Durdharsha was commissioned into the Bangladesh Navy on 10 November 1988. She was severely damaged in the cyclone of April 1991. After extensive repairs she returned to active service. In 2010, the ship was upgraded with modern C-704 replacing old SY-1 missiles as mid-life upgradation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sahureka2

masud said:


>








this superstructure at the stern of the ship, in the cantilevered position on the sea, is to what I'm thinking, like I have also seen them installed on naval units of Sri Lanka navy


----------



## Bilal9

sahureka2 said:


> this superstructure at the stern of the ship, in the cantilevered position on the sea, is to what I'm thinking, like I have also seen them installed on naval units of Sri Lanka navy



You are absolutely correct on your thoughts....They are restrooms.

These boats are crowded and if you need to add a loo, well....

Problem is - when the AK630 is blazing away - then I guess you can't go.....


----------



## kobiraaz

~Phoenix~ said:


> You expect those corvettes to be battle ready just after the possible war starts? It would slowly get armed and reinforce the fleet after some time...and it will be long enough for them to put some proper teeth on them...
> 
> 
> 
> I know,but they are one of the states which would not last long,their coffers are dwindling and they are poorly equipped...Buying stuff from Iran is a thousand times better and we should try to co-operate with them...



Just wanted to tell that Penguin is the Navy specialist here in this forum.. He knows more than anyone else. Gotta think twice before disagreeing with him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sahureka2

Official of the Bangladesh Coast Guard during the verifications to patrol boat PL-72 Tajuddin






Foto lobito1971/naviearmatori

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## sahureka2

Thursday 4 August 2016 at the Muggiano Plant of La Spezia, there will be 'the ceremony of delivery of two units' to the Coast Guard of Bangladesh





photo lobito1971/naviearmatori

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## sahureka2

Admiral (?) of the Bangladesh Coast Guard and officers come aboard in each sea trip





Photo lobito1971/naviearmatori

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

kobiraaz said:


> Just wanted to tell that Penguin is the Navy specialist here in this forum.. He knows more than anyone else. Gotta think twice before disagreeing with him.



I second that. He has been a valuable resource and very impartial. I appreciate sparing his time and valuable advice.


----------



## sahureka2

today August 4, 2016 Ceremony Delivery Ships
The Authorities' sign documents acknowledging delivery ships

















Photos lobito1971/naviearmatori

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Michael Corleone

sahureka2 said:


> today August 4, 2016 Ceremony Delivery Ships
> The Authorities' sign documents acknowledging delivery ships
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photos lobito1971/naviearmatori


Coast guard flag is black? Wha?


----------



## sahureka2

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Coast guard flag is black? Wha?



It is not black, maybe the reflection of light


----------



## Bilal9

sahureka2 said:


> It is not black, maybe the reflection of light



Yup Coast Guard background is Navy Blue. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bangladesh_Coast_Guard

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TopCat

sahureka2 said:


> today August 4, 2016 Ceremony Delivery Ships
> The Authorities' sign documents acknowledging delivery ships
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photos lobito1971/naviearmatori



Who are going to sail the ship to Bangladesh? Bangladesh coast guard or Bangladesh navy?


----------



## sahureka2

for the moment they have the Coast Guard colors, in the future who knows !









Photos photos lobito 1971/naviermmatori

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## TopCat

Great looking ship. I bet our coast guard will be operating the most advance ships in this region.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

TopCat said:


> Great looking ship. I bet our coast guard will be operating the most advance ships in this region.



Yep. It's sort of sad that they had to de-arm this ship to the level but I know @Penguin bhai said that this has provision to be re-armed again, as discussed earlier.

Our Coast Guard Inshore Patrol Vessels being built locally are also quite advanced, design based on the USCG Sentinel class cutter. They will be more heavily armed than this boat.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Penguin

Bilal9 said:


> Yep. It's sort of sad that they had to de-arm this ship to the level but I know @Penguin bhai said that this has provision to be re-armed again, as discussed earlier.
> 
> Our Coast Guard Inshore Patrol Vessels being built locally are also quite advanced, design based on the USCG Sentinel class cutter. They will be more heavily armed than this boat.


Built by the Louisiana-based firm Bollinger Shipyards, using a design from the Netherlands-based Damen Group, with the Sentinel design based on the company's Damen Stan 4708 patrol vessel.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sentinel-class_cutter

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Damen_Stan_patrol_vessel
http://wikialpha.org/wiki/Damen_Stan_patrol_vessel_4708
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Damen_Stan_patrol_vessel_4708

http://products.damen.com/en/ranges/stan-patrol

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bluesky

sahureka2 said:


> for the moment they have the Coast Guard colors, in the future who knows !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photos photos lobito 1971/naviermmatori


Watching the ship in the photos I wonder if our Coastguard needs this kind of ships considering the scope of their duties. PL-71 is too large for Coast Guard. But, anyway, it has been always our policy to direct all our assets such as Coast Gurad, Police, Ansars, and VDP to one end. That is to train all for an eventuality of war.


----------



## syed1

*Bangladesh Navy chief to attend steel-cutting ceremony of warships in China*


*Navy chief Admiral Nizamuddin Ahmed has left for China to attend the steel-cutting ceremony of two small warships, Corvettes, being built for Bangladesh.*
The military’s PR service, ISPR, says senior naval officers of Bangladesh and the defence attaché of the Chinese embassy in Dhaka saw him off on Sunday at the Shahjalal International Airport.

Admiral Nizamuddin will flag off the construction of the warships on Aug 9 at Uchean shipyard, and will interact with the officials of the builder, China Ship Building and Offshore.

Bangladesh imports military hardware from China.

The Chinese embassy on the 89th founding anniversary of the People's Liberation Army (PLA) recently said the defence relations with Dhaka have reached “unprecedented heights”.

The relations were “consolidated with frequent high-level visits, continuously deepening pragmatic cooperation and fruitful cooperation in personnel training”.

The ISPR said the navy chief’s visit would help to strengthen the defence ties.



http://m.bdnews24.com/en/detail/bangladesh/1194634

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

syed1 said:


> *Bangladesh Navy chief to attend steel-cutting ceremony of warships in China*
> 
> 
> *Navy chief Admiral Nizamuddin Ahmed has left for China to attend the steel-cutting ceremony of two small warships, Corvettes, being built for Bangladesh.*
> The military’s PR service, ISPR, says senior naval officers of Bangladesh and the defence attaché of the Chinese embassy in Dhaka saw him off on Sunday at the Shahjalal International Airport.
> 
> Admiral Nizamuddin will flag off the construction of the warships on Aug 9 at Uchean shipyard, and will interact with the officials of the builder, China Ship Building and Offshore.
> 
> Bangladesh imports military hardware from China.
> 
> The Chinese embassy on the 89th founding anniversary of the People's Liberation Army (PLA) recently said the defence relations with Dhaka have reached “unprecedented heights”.
> 
> The relations were “consolidated with frequent high-level visits, continuously deepening pragmatic cooperation and fruitful cooperation in personnel training”.
> 
> The ISPR said the navy chief’s visit would help to strengthen the defence ties.
> 
> 
> 
> http://m.bdnews24.com/en/detail/bangladesh/1194634



I'm guessing these are the 056 class corvettes?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Bilal9 said:


> I'm guessing these are the 056 class corvettes?



Correction, Bangladesh Navy 056 class variant is called C13B by Wuhan Shipyard (Builder)...two more hulls being built...


----------



## Arthur

syed1 said:


> *Bangladesh Navy chief to attend steel-cutting ceremony of warships in China*
> 
> 
> *Navy chief Admiral Nizamuddin Ahmed has left for China to attend the steel-cutting ceremony of two small warships, Corvettes, being built for Bangladesh.*
> The military’s PR service, ISPR, says senior naval officers of Bangladesh and the defence attaché of the Chinese embassy in Dhaka saw him off on Sunday at the Shahjalal International Airport.
> 
> Admiral Nizamuddin will flag off the construction of the warships on Aug 9 at Uchean shipyard, and will interact with the officials of the builder, China Ship Building and Offshore.
> 
> Bangladesh imports military hardware from China.
> 
> The Chinese embassy on the 89th founding anniversary of the People's Liberation Army (PLA) recently said the defence relations with Dhaka have reached “unprecedented heights”.
> 
> The relations were “consolidated with frequent high-level visits, continuously deepening pragmatic cooperation and fruitful cooperation in personnel training”.
> 
> The ISPR said the navy chief’s visit would help to strengthen the defence ties.
> 
> 
> 
> http://m.bdnews24.com/en/detail/bangladesh/1194634




Good news.

And good lord, No more old ship for the navy.

There is a good reason navy didn't induct the Minerva class. In recent times navy's inducted platforms solely from China.As I explained the reasons behind this. Easy maintenance, development of doctrines, logistics and manpower etc. etc.

BN has seen a induction and transformation like never before.This presented a challenge to navy.They had to re-organize their command and formation structure, divert and retrain the limited manpower to newer platforms like sub marine and aviation wing. BN only had 15000 including non combatant and supporting civilian personnel. So this was a situation where BN had to compromise inducting old ships, cuz there were plan to induct 4 type 56 and 8 LPC, 12 Padma class ,which means they needed to retrain their sailors to operate these new ships.

Induction of submarines and helos and MPA 's means they had to divert more personnel's to these new formations too.
Nowhere they are in a position to induct old ships and retrain their sailors to operate them. And why they would do that?
Government had happily given them enough fund for new ships,but gov. was never interested to increase the manpower for obvious reasons (too much non development cost,). GOV. recently allowed to recruit 5000 new manpower. After all of these personnel's are ready, they will go with the fleet expansion plan (new frigates more Type 56, LPC, patrol vessel).And 2 Type 53, 4 Type 56 and 6 LPC and twelve 25 patrol vessel won't be run by robots,now would they??

It's the only reason which enabled the coast Guard to whop in and get these old ships. Coast Guard already had the necessary manpower to train and operate them. So why pay them huge salary , if the only they do is sit idle and kill mosquito??

BN needs their limited manpower for new platforms. So sorry to say it again, Minerva class has no chance to see the navy service or serve the ensign (in case of war that is whole different thing,but I don't think anyone here wants it). 
*
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Penguin

bluesky said:


> Watching the ship in the photos I wonder if our Coastguard needs this kind of ships considering the scope of their duties. PL-71 is too large for Coast Guard. But, anyway, it has been always our policy to direct all our assets such as Coast Gurad, Police, Ansars, and VDP to one end. That is to train all for an eventuality of war.


Just 1,285 tons standard . Many OPVs these days are around 2000 tons....

Ex-Italian Minerva class corvette
Displacement: 1,285 tons std
Length: 87 m
Beam: 10.5 m
Draught: 3.2–4.8 m

Ex-UK Castle class OPV
Displacement: 1,427 tons full load
Length: 75 m (overall)
Beam: 11.51 m
Draught: 3.43 m

Type 056 corvette
Displacement: 1,500 tons fld
Length: 90 m
Beam: 11.14 m
Draught: 4.0 m

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

sahureka2 said:


> for the moment they have the Coast Guard colors, in the future who knows !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photos photos lobito 1971/naviermmatori


August 4, 2016 in La Spezia (Italy ) held a ceremony of handing over of Bangladesh Coast Guard two former Italian corvettes Minerva F 551 and F 558 Sibilla, rebuilt in the patrol ships and received a new name Bangladesh Syed Nazrul PL 71 and PL 72 Tajuddin. Bangladeshi ships of this type are named in honor of the leaders of the struggle for the independence of Bangladesh, " Awami League " , executed after the coup of August 15, 1975 , and, accordingly , are indicated in Bangladesh as the type of Leader. These ships were the largest units of the Coast Guard Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Michael Corleone

kobiraaz said:


>


U live in Palestine? What do you do there? :0


----------



## kobiraaz

Mohammed Khaled said:


> U live in Palestine? What do you do there? :0



I am a Bangladeshi Jew


----------



## Michael Corleone

kobiraaz said:


> I am a Bangladeshi Jew


You joking? Really? That's first time... I never met a Jewish person in my life... although that will change within next month. But seriously you're Jew? Like how? Bangladesh doesn't even recognize the religion present in Bangladesh does it?


----------



## Shorisrip

The Bangladeshi navy is our best component of the tri-services. However, we need to invest in other units of the armed forces, especially the air force when in modern times, aerial warfare is becoming more mainstream than frontal ground or naval warfare.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Shorisrip said:


> The Bangladeshi navy is our best component of the tri-services. However, we need to invest in other units of the armed forces, especially the air force when in modern times, aerial warfare is becoming more mainstream than frontal ground or naval warfare.


True. And we should start by improving air wing of the navy.... adding fighter jets to the navy will boost our air defense a lot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Our navy capabilities are mainly limlited to surface to surface.

I would like to see Ships that can take on 4th generation fighters and win. And sink any submarines that comes near.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

kobiraaz said:


> Our navy capabilities are mainly limlited to surface to surface.
> 
> I would like to see Ships that can take on 4th generation fighters and win. And sink any submarines that comes near.


You're asking for a ship we already have... sans the sub chase capability. What I am worried about is numbers... not a good day for ship with too many aerial hostiles


----------



## monitor

kobiraaz said:


> Our navy capabilities are mainly limlited to surface to surface.
> 
> I would like to see Ships that can take on 4th generation fighters and win. And sink any submarines that comes near.



We will need type 52D destroyer or at least type 54A frigate to achieve that kind of capabilities. Right now our AAW is very limited and defence against ASM is too limited.


----------



## mb444

Mohammed Khaled said:


> You joking? Really? That's first time... I never met a Jewish person in my life... although that will change within next month. But seriously you're Jew? Like how? Bangladesh doesn't even recognize the religion present in Bangladesh does it?




What? BD does not recognise Jews!!!!! You probably mean BD does not recognise the state of Israel and has no diplomatic relations with it. 

Jews does not equal Israel and vice versa.

BD has no issues with the Jewish religion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

No


mb444 said:


> What? BD does not recognise Jews!!!!! You probably mean BD does not recognise the state of Israel and has no diplomatic relations with it.
> 
> Jews does not equal Israel and vice versa.
> 
> BD has no issues with the Jewish religion.


no I meant... Bangladesh govt certainly don't recognize having Jewish nationals on their record... else it would have been represented


----------



## TopCat

Mohammed Khaled said:


> No
> 
> no I meant... Bangladesh govt certainly don't recognize having Jewish nationals on their record... else it would have been represented



Bangladesh does not restrict anybody to declare their religion whatever it is.


----------



## Michael Corleone

TopCat said:


> Bangladesh does not restrict anybody to declare their religion whatever it is.


But didn't declare Jewish population in the country either... so?


----------



## TopCat

Mohammed Khaled said:


> But didn't declare Jewish population in the country either... so?


bangladesh does not probably have any jews
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_the_Jews_in_Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

TopCat said:


> bangladesh does not probably have any jews
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_the_Jews_in_Bangladesh


I fear they would be killed if there were any... because of this stupid extremist muftis we have in our country.


----------



## sahureka2

Second Batch of Chinese Made C13B Corvettes for Bangladesh Enter Production
www.navyrecognition.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=4283

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ~Phoenix~



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mb444

Mohammed Khaled said:


> I fear they would be killed if there were any... because of this stupid extremist muftis we have in our country.


 

No that would not be the case.


----------



## Michael Corleone

What month is the sub going to arrive?


----------



## bdslph

Mohammed Khaled said:


> What month is the sub going to arrive?




I think end of this year


----------



## Bilal9

bdslph said:


> I think end of this year



The exact commissioning date is classified.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> The exact commissioning date is classified.


I don't really get the point! Like what someone will try trolling the ceremony or sink the subs?


----------



## bdslph

Mohammed Khaled said:


> I don't really get the point! Like what someone will try trolling the ceremony or sink the subs?



Its 80s old sub


----------



## Michael Corleone

bdslph said:


> Its 80s old sub


035g were made in 90s

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bigbossman

Inside Ming Class Submarine

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

bigbossman said:


> Inside Ming Class Submarine


Just love the way how Chinese figure out ways to implement computer system to old relics


----------



## Bilal9

bdslph said:


> Its 80s old sub



No problem bhai. Absolute Rustbucket, barely a bathtub. Uses WWII era torpedos and sonar. NO electronics. No refurbishment. Still smells like gunpowder. 

I am glad to spread this impression to one and all.....why beat our drums?

Having two subs is better than no subs. For example Indonesia and Malaysia have two subs each AFAIK.


----------



## bdslph

Bilal9 said:


> No problem bhai. Absolute Rustbucket, barely a bathtub. Uses WWII era torpedos and sonar. NO electronics. No refurbishment. Still smells like gunpowder.
> 
> I am glad to spread this impression to one and all.....why beat our drums?
> 
> Having two subs is better than no subs. For example Indonesia and Malaysia have two subs each AFAIK.



Sorry somone corrected me its 90s sub i dnt knw though but still it crap one better if navy got 1 latest sub frm russia or germany 

India will use 2 torpedo to destroy both


----------



## TopCat

bdslph said:


> Sorry somone corrected me its 90s sub i dnt knw though but still it crap one better if navy got 1 latest sub frm russia or germany
> 
> India will use 2 torpedo to destroy both



Once we have sub infrastructure ready we can buy as many as we want.
Sub is an offensive weapon Indian war ship will have extra work to look out for sub. Its not about confronting each other but the deterrence factor.


----------



## Michael Corleone

USS Virginia class latest sub USS Illinois is about 2.7 billion dollar... So yeah just putting this out there. I will make my point after someone comments on this.


----------



## mehedi44

Another seaport will be built in Chittagong......

The report published in Daily Bangladesh Protidin




চতুর্থ সমুদ্রবন্দর হবে চট্টগ্রামে চলছে সম্ভাব্যতা যাচাই । মিরসরাই-ফেনী ইপিজেডে যুক্ত হবে । চাপ কমবে বর্তমান বন্দরের রুকনুজ্জামান অঞ্জন )


আরও একটি সমুদ্রবন্দর নির্মাণের পরিকল্পনা গ্রহণ করেছে সরকার। পায়রায় দেশের তৃতীয় সমুদ্রবন্দর চালুর পর সম্ভবত এটিই হতে যাচ্ছে দেশের চতুর্থ সমুদ্রবন্দর। এরই মধ্যে বন্দরের সম্ভাব্য স্থান চিহ্নিতকরণ এবং সুবিধা ও অসুবিধাগুলো তুলে ধরে প্রধানমন্ত্রীর কার্যালয়ে এ বিষয়ে একটি প্রাথমিক প্রতিবেদন পাঠিয়েছে চট্টগ্রাম সমুদ্রবন্দর কর্তৃপক্ষ (চবক)। এরপর বন্দর নির্মাণে ডিটেইলড ফিজিবিলিটি স্টাডি বা পূর্ণাঙ্গ সম্ভাব্যতা যাচাইয়ের দায়িত্ব দেওয়া হয়েছে চবক-কে। বলা হয়েছে চবক নিজস্ব অর্থায়নে এই সম্ভাব্যতা যাচাই করবে। গত ১০ আগস্ট প্রধানমন্ত্রীর কার্যালয়ে মুখ্য সচিব মো. আবুল কালাম আজাদের সভাপতিত্বে একটি সভা অনুষ্ঠিত হয়। এই সভা হয় বাংলাদেশ অর্থনৈতিক অঞ্চল কর্তৃপক্ষ (বেজা), পিপিপি কর্তৃপক্ষ এবং হাইটেক পার্ক কর্তৃপক্ষের কাজের অগ্রগতি পর্যালোচনার লক্ষ্যে। সেখানেই মিরসরাই-ফেনী অর্থনৈতিক অঞ্চলকে ঘিরে নতুন একটি সমুদ্রবন্দর নির্মাণের বিষয়ে আলোচনা হয়। বন্দর নির্মাণের বিষয়ে প্রাথমিক প্রতিবেদনে চবক প্রধানমন্ত্রীর কার্যালয়কে জানিয়েছে, প্রাপ্ত মিরসরাই-ফেনী অর্থনৈতিক অঞ্চল সংলগ্ন সমুদ্র উপকূলীয় এলাকায় পানির গড় গভীরতা ৬-৭ মিটার, যা ক্যাপিটাল ড্রেজিংয়ের মাধ্যমে ৮-৯ মিটারে উন্নীত করার মাধ্যমে ওই মাত্রার ড্রাফটের জাহাজ সার্বক্ষণিক বার্থিং করা যাবে। তবে প্রস্তাবিত বন্দর কার্যকর করতে হলে বহির্নোঙর থেকে প্রায় ৪৪ কিলোমিটার দূরত্ব পর্যন্ত চ্যানেল ড্রেজিং করতে হবে। বিষয়টি নিশ্চিত করে প্রধানমন্ত্রীর কার্যালয়ের বেজা’র সচিব মোহাম্মদ আইয়ুব বাংলাদেশ প্রতিদিনকে বলেন, চট্টগ্রামের মিরেরসরাই ও ফেনীর দিকে সাগর ঘেঁষে প্রায় ৩০ হাজার একর জমি নিয়ে দেশের বৃহত্তম পরিকল্পিত শিল্প নগর গড়ে তোলার যে উদ্যোগ রয়েছে তাকে সাপোর্ট দেওয়ার জন্য এই বন্দর নির্মাণের পরিকল্পনা গ্রহণ করা হয়েছে। এ বিষয়ে কাজ করছে চট্টগ্রাম বন্দর কর্তৃপক্ষ। বন্দরের সম্ভাব্য স্থান হবে চট্টগ্রামের মিরসরাইয়ে বঙ্গোপসাগর সীমানায়। ওই কর্মকর্তা আরও জানান, ফেনীর দিকে বঙ্গোপসাগরে গভীরতা কম। এ ছাড়া সেই দিক দিয়ে বঙ্গোপসাগরের দিকে জমি বৃদ্ধি পাচ্ছে। ফলে ফেনীর দিকে বন্দর নির্মাণ না করে চট্টগ্রামের মিরসরাই সীমানাতেই নতুন বন্দর নির্মাণের পরিকল্পনা রয়েছে। কারণ ওই দিকে সমুদ্রের গভীরতা বেশি। ফলে বড় বড় যেসব জাহাজ বর্তমানে ড্রাফটের কারণে চট্টগ্রাম বন্দরে পৌঁছাতে পারে না সেগুলো প্রস্তাবিত বন্দরে ভিড়তে পারবে। আর নতুন আরেকটি বন্দর হলে প্রস্তাবিত মিরসরাই-ফেনী অর্থনৈতিক অঞ্চলে বিদেশি বিনিয়োগের পরিমাণও বেড়ে যাবে। এ ছাড়া বহির্বিশ্বের সঙ্গে দেশের আমদানি-রপ্তানি বাণিজ্য বাড়তে থাকায় চট্টগ্রাম সমুদ্রবন্দরের ওপর চাপ বেড়ে যাচ্ছে। ক্রমবর্ধমান ওই চাপ কমাতেও সহায়তা করবে প্রস্তাবিত সমুদ্রবন্দরটি। জানা গেছে, প্রধানমন্ত্রীর কার্যালয়ের অধীনস্থ বেজার পক্ষ থেকে বিষয়টি পর্যালোচনা করে একটি মতামত দিতে গত মে মাসে চবক-কে চিঠি দেওয়া হয়। এরপর চবকের সদস্য (হারবার ও মেরিন) প্রধান করে পাঁচ সদস্যের বিশেষজ্ঞ কমিটি গঠন করা হয়। ওই কমিটি সমুদ্র উপকূলীয় সংশ্লিষ্ট এলাকা সরেজমিন পরিদর্শনসহ কয়েক বছরের উপকূলীয় পানির গভীরতা এবং সার্বিক দিক পর্যালোচনা করে মিরসরাই-ফেনী অর্থনৈতিক অঞ্চলের চট্টগ্রামের মিরসরাইয়ের দিকে সমুদ্রবন্দর নির্মাণ করার বিষয়ে প্রাথমিক প্রতিবেদনে ইতিবাচক মতামত দেয়। ওই প্রতিবেদনের ভূমিকায় বলা হয়, মিরসরাই-ফেনী অর্থনৈতিক অঞ্চলের জন্য দ্রুত আমদানি-রপ্তানির স্বার্থে উক্ত এলাকায় একটি বন্দরের প্রয়োজনীয়তা অনস্বীকার্য। বাংলাদেশের রপ্তানি বাণিজ্য ১৯৮১ সালের তুলনায় ২০১০ সালে প্রায় ৩ দশমিক ৫ গুণ বৃদ্ধি পেয়েছে। তার ধারাবাহিকতায় ২০১২ জিডিপিতে রপ্তানি বাণিজ্যের অবদান ছিল ২০ দশমিক ৮০ শতাংশ। যা ২০২১ সালে প্রায় ২৬ শতাংশে উন্নীত হবে মর্মে মত প্রকাশ করা হয়। প্রতিবেদনে চট্টগ্রাম বন্দরের ওপর ক্রমবর্ধমান চাপের কথা উল্লেখ করে বলা হয়, চট্টগ্রাম বন্দরের ওপর এ চাপ হ্রাস করার জন্য হলেও মিরসরাই এলাকায় সমুদ্র উপকূলে নতুন আরেকটি বন্দর নির্মাণের প্রয়োজনীয়তা রয়েছে। সম্ভাব্য বন্দরের যোগাযোগ সুবিধা সম্পর্কে বলা হয়, প্রস্তাবিত বন্দর এলাকা ঢাকা-চট্টগ্রাম চার লেন বিশিষ্ট মহাসড়কের ৫ কিলোমিটারের মধ্যে থাকায় যোগাযোগ খুবই সহজ হবে। তাছাড়া মহাসড়কের ৫০০ মিটার দূরত্বের মধ্যে ঢাকা-চট্টগ্রাম রেলপথ থাকায় সড়ক ও রেলপথে সারা দেশের সঙ্গে বাণিজ্যিক যোগাযোগ করা যাবে। প্রস্তাবিত সমুদ্রবন্দর নির্মাণ করা হলে দেশীয় লাইটারেজ জাহাজ এবং বিদেশি বড় জাহাজ ওই এলাকায় বার্থিং করার ফলে চট্টগ্রাম বন্দরে জাহাজের চাপ কমে যাবে। সমুদ্রবন্দর নির্মাণের ফলে পুরো এলাকার আর্থ-সামাজিক অবস্থার পরিবর্তন এবং কর্মসংস্থানের পথ উন্মুক্ত হবে এবং বেকারত্ব কমে যাবে। চট্টগ্রাম বন্দরের পাশাপাশি প্রস্তাবিত সমুদ্রবন্দর নির্মাণ করা হলে দক্ষিণ এশিয়ার দেশগুলোর সঙ্গে ট্রানজিট, ট্রান্সশিপমেন্ট এবং এশিয়ান হাইওয়ের সঙ্গে বাণিজ্যিক যোগাযোগ স্থাপন সহজ হবে। -

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Navy to start a frigate building project in Chittagong dry dock!


----------



## BDforever

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Navy to start a frigate building project in Chittagong dry dock!


where have you gotten the info ? ! ! !


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Something is better than nuffin...An ancient submarine is better than nil amount of submarines...


----------



## Michael Corleone

BDforever said:


> where have you gotten the info ? ! ! !


Have read about it in bd military website... The third party one. It says the navy took control of Chittagong shipyard and now plans to build their first frigate there.


----------



## BDforever

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Have read about it in bd military website... The third party one. It says the navy took control of Chittagong shipyard and now plans to build their first frigate there.


oh yes, it is old news, I thought you said the frigate building was starting very soon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

mehedi44 said:


> Another seaport will be built in Chittagong......
> 
> The report published in Daily Bangladesh Protidin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> চতুর্থ সমুদ্রবন্দর হবে চট্টগ্রামে চলছে সম্ভাব্যতা যাচাই । মিরসরাই-ফেনী ইপিজেডে যুক্ত হবে । চাপ কমবে বর্তমান বন্দরের রুকনুজ্জামান অঞ্জন )
> 
> 
> আরও একটি সমুদ্রবন্দর নির্মাণের পরিকল্পনা গ্রহণ করেছে সরকার। পায়রায় দেশের তৃতীয় সমুদ্রবন্দর চালুর পর সম্ভবত এটিই হতে যাচ্ছে দেশের চতুর্থ সমুদ্রবন্দর। এরই মধ্যে বন্দরের সম্ভাব্য স্থান চিহ্নিতকরণ এবং সুবিধা ও অসুবিধাগুলো তুলে ধরে প্রধানমন্ত্রীর কার্যালয়ে এ বিষয়ে একটি প্রাথমিক প্রতিবেদন পাঠিয়েছে চট্টগ্রাম সমুদ্রবন্দর কর্তৃপক্ষ (চবক)। এরপর বন্দর নির্মাণে ডিটেইলড ফিজিবিলিটি স্টাডি বা পূর্ণাঙ্গ সম্ভাব্যতা যাচাইয়ের দায়িত্ব দেওয়া হয়েছে চবক-কে। বলা হয়েছে চবক নিজস্ব অর্থায়নে এই সম্ভাব্যতা যাচাই করবে। গত ১০ আগস্ট প্রধানমন্ত্রীর কার্যালয়ে মুখ্য সচিব মো. আবুল কালাম আজাদের সভাপতিত্বে একটি সভা অনুষ্ঠিত হয়। এই সভা হয় বাংলাদেশ অর্থনৈতিক অঞ্চল কর্তৃপক্ষ (বেজা), পিপিপি কর্তৃপক্ষ এবং হাইটেক পার্ক কর্তৃপক্ষের কাজের অগ্রগতি পর্যালোচনার লক্ষ্যে। সেখানেই মিরসরাই-ফেনী অর্থনৈতিক অঞ্চলকে ঘিরে নতুন একটি সমুদ্রবন্দর নির্মাণের বিষয়ে আলোচনা হয়। বন্দর নির্মাণের বিষয়ে প্রাথমিক প্রতিবেদনে চবক প্রধানমন্ত্রীর কার্যালয়কে জানিয়েছে, প্রাপ্ত মিরসরাই-ফেনী অর্থনৈতিক অঞ্চল সংলগ্ন সমুদ্র উপকূলীয় এলাকায় পানির গড় গভীরতা ৬-৭ মিটার, যা ক্যাপিটাল ড্রেজিংয়ের মাধ্যমে ৮-৯ মিটারে উন্নীত করার মাধ্যমে ওই মাত্রার ড্রাফটের জাহাজ সার্বক্ষণিক বার্থিং করা যাবে। তবে প্রস্তাবিত বন্দর কার্যকর করতে হলে বহির্নোঙর থেকে প্রায় ৪৪ কিলোমিটার দূরত্ব পর্যন্ত চ্যানেল ড্রেজিং করতে হবে। বিষয়টি নিশ্চিত করে প্রধানমন্ত্রীর কার্যালয়ের বেজা’র সচিব মোহাম্মদ আইয়ুব বাংলাদেশ প্রতিদিনকে বলেন, চট্টগ্রামের মিরেরসরাই ও ফেনীর দিকে সাগর ঘেঁষে প্রায় ৩০ হাজার একর জমি নিয়ে দেশের বৃহত্তম পরিকল্পিত শিল্প নগর গড়ে তোলার যে উদ্যোগ রয়েছে তাকে সাপোর্ট দেওয়ার জন্য এই বন্দর নির্মাণের পরিকল্পনা গ্রহণ করা হয়েছে। এ বিষয়ে কাজ করছে চট্টগ্রাম বন্দর কর্তৃপক্ষ। বন্দরের সম্ভাব্য স্থান হবে চট্টগ্রামের মিরসরাইয়ে বঙ্গোপসাগর সীমানায়। ওই কর্মকর্তা আরও জানান, ফেনীর দিকে বঙ্গোপসাগরে গভীরতা কম। এ ছাড়া সেই দিক দিয়ে বঙ্গোপসাগরের দিকে জমি বৃদ্ধি পাচ্ছে। ফলে ফেনীর দিকে বন্দর নির্মাণ না করে চট্টগ্রামের মিরসরাই সীমানাতেই নতুন বন্দর নির্মাণের পরিকল্পনা রয়েছে। কারণ ওই দিকে সমুদ্রের গভীরতা বেশি। ফলে বড় বড় যেসব জাহাজ বর্তমানে ড্রাফটের কারণে চট্টগ্রাম বন্দরে পৌঁছাতে পারে না সেগুলো প্রস্তাবিত বন্দরে ভিড়তে পারবে। আর নতুন আরেকটি বন্দর হলে প্রস্তাবিত মিরসরাই-ফেনী অর্থনৈতিক অঞ্চলে বিদেশি বিনিয়োগের পরিমাণও বেড়ে যাবে। এ ছাড়া বহির্বিশ্বের সঙ্গে দেশের আমদানি-রপ্তানি বাণিজ্য বাড়তে থাকায় চট্টগ্রাম সমুদ্রবন্দরের ওপর চাপ বেড়ে যাচ্ছে। ক্রমবর্ধমান ওই চাপ কমাতেও সহায়তা করবে প্রস্তাবিত সমুদ্রবন্দরটি। জানা গেছে, প্রধানমন্ত্রীর কার্যালয়ের অধীনস্থ বেজার পক্ষ থেকে বিষয়টি পর্যালোচনা করে একটি মতামত দিতে গত মে মাসে চবক-কে চিঠি দেওয়া হয়। এরপর চবকের সদস্য (হারবার ও মেরিন) প্রধান করে পাঁচ সদস্যের বিশেষজ্ঞ কমিটি গঠন করা হয়। ওই কমিটি সমুদ্র উপকূলীয় সংশ্লিষ্ট এলাকা সরেজমিন পরিদর্শনসহ কয়েক বছরের উপকূলীয় পানির গভীরতা এবং সার্বিক দিক পর্যালোচনা করে মিরসরাই-ফেনী অর্থনৈতিক অঞ্চলের চট্টগ্রামের মিরসরাইয়ের দিকে সমুদ্রবন্দর নির্মাণ করার বিষয়ে প্রাথমিক প্রতিবেদনে ইতিবাচক মতামত দেয়। ওই প্রতিবেদনের ভূমিকায় বলা হয়, মিরসরাই-ফেনী অর্থনৈতিক অঞ্চলের জন্য দ্রুত আমদানি-রপ্তানির স্বার্থে উক্ত এলাকায় একটি বন্দরের প্রয়োজনীয়তা অনস্বীকার্য। বাংলাদেশের রপ্তানি বাণিজ্য ১৯৮১ সালের তুলনায় ২০১০ সালে প্রায় ৩ দশমিক ৫ গুণ বৃদ্ধি পেয়েছে। তার ধারাবাহিকতায় ২০১২ জিডিপিতে রপ্তানি বাণিজ্যের অবদান ছিল ২০ দশমিক ৮০ শতাংশ। যা ২০২১ সালে প্রায় ২৬ শতাংশে উন্নীত হবে মর্মে মত প্রকাশ করা হয়। প্রতিবেদনে চট্টগ্রাম বন্দরের ওপর ক্রমবর্ধমান চাপের কথা উল্লেখ করে বলা হয়, চট্টগ্রাম বন্দরের ওপর এ চাপ হ্রাস করার জন্য হলেও মিরসরাই এলাকায় সমুদ্র উপকূলে নতুন আরেকটি বন্দর নির্মাণের প্রয়োজনীয়তা রয়েছে। সম্ভাব্য বন্দরের যোগাযোগ সুবিধা সম্পর্কে বলা হয়, প্রস্তাবিত বন্দর এলাকা ঢাকা-চট্টগ্রাম চার লেন বিশিষ্ট মহাসড়কের ৫ কিলোমিটারের মধ্যে থাকায় যোগাযোগ খুবই সহজ হবে। তাছাড়া মহাসড়কের ৫০০ মিটার দূরত্বের মধ্যে ঢাকা-চট্টগ্রাম রেলপথ থাকায় সড়ক ও রেলপথে সারা দেশের সঙ্গে বাণিজ্যিক যোগাযোগ করা যাবে। প্রস্তাবিত সমুদ্রবন্দর নির্মাণ করা হলে দেশীয় লাইটারেজ জাহাজ এবং বিদেশি বড় জাহাজ ওই এলাকায় বার্থিং করার ফলে চট্টগ্রাম বন্দরে জাহাজের চাপ কমে যাবে। সমুদ্রবন্দর নির্মাণের ফলে পুরো এলাকার আর্থ-সামাজিক অবস্থার পরিবর্তন এবং কর্মসংস্থানের পথ উন্মুক্ত হবে এবং বেকারত্ব কমে যাবে। চট্টগ্রাম বন্দরের পাশাপাশি প্রস্তাবিত সমুদ্রবন্দর নির্মাণ করা হলে দক্ষিণ এশিয়ার দেশগুলোর সঙ্গে ট্রানজিট, ট্রান্সশিপমেন্ট এবং এশিয়ান হাইওয়ের সঙ্গে বাণিজ্যিক যোগাযোগ স্থাপন সহজ হবে। -



This needs to be posted in the 'Developments in Bangladesh' thread....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehedi44

Posted there too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bluesky

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Navy to start a frigate building project in Chittagong dry dock!


But, what will you do when India sends one Brahmo to destroy that dry dock?


----------



## Michael Corleone

bluesky said:


> But, what will you do when India sends one Brahmo to destroy that dry dock?


I don't know in what kind of intention you're asked me this but India won't because they too know Bangladesh won't just keep quite.


----------



## Bilal9

Mohammed Khaled said:


> I don't know in what kind of intention you're asked me this but India won't because they too know Bangladesh won't just keep quite.



Let's not discuss aazgubi pie in the sky scenarios. 
But looking at the size of this thing, it is quite capable of building the C13B Shadhinota class. In fact it could accommodate two builds together.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ~Phoenix~



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

~Phoenix~ said:


> View attachment 330629



Nice historical archive picture. Decommissioned many moons ago....


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> Let's not discuss aazgubi pie in the sky scenarios.
> But looking at the size of this thing, it is quite capable of building the C13B Shadhinota class. In fact it could accommodate two builds together.


If only we could get Ulsan class mod with tot and build it there


----------



## Arthur

Mohammed Khaled said:


> If only we could get Ulsan class mod with tot and build it there



Get over it,dude. DW-2000 class is history. BN later evaluated Incheon class. Even if budget and everything else clicks and BN goes for something from S. Korea, it will be Incheon Class.

But looks like the origin of next frigates will be China.


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Bilal9 said:


> Nice historical archive picture. Decommissioned many moons ago....



Old is gold,but the newer ones are platinum lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Khan saheb said:


> Get over it,dude. DW-2000 class is history. BN later evaluated Incheon class. Even if budget and everything else clicks and BN goes for something from S. Korea, it will be Incheon Class.
> 
> But looks like the origin of next frigates will be China.


Anything modern and build in our country next time will make me happy. Yes incheon class, last years navy chief visited Korea and was interested in that Ulsan mod 3000tons concept that hasn't been made yet. I think we will be getting 2x off the shelf Chinese and 2x new Korean boats?


----------



## Arthur

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Anything modern and build in our country next time will make me happy. Yes incheon class, last years navy chief visited Korea and was interested in that Ulsan mod 3000tons concept that hasn't been made yet. I think we will be getting 2x off the shelf Chinese and 2x new Korean boats?


The possibility is varied.
Korean platforms are on par with nato systems, can go head to head with any naval vessels in the region. But considering that Korean export platforms don't offer VLS, BN might not choose it for that reason,also take in the financial factors.

On the other hand new Chinese platforms are extremely good. China has come a long way in Naval ship building. Their designs coupled with VLS,modern weaponry and state of the art electronics means they can challenge anything any regional player has. And also you should keep in mind all this comes in a lower price. And China always offers BD such financial terms, no other can match. So the game is on China. I will bet my money that, it's China who is going to be the winner of next frigate program.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bongbang

A naval jetty in Rupsa river Khulna, (south-west) BD.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## UKBengali

Khan saheb said:


> The possibility is varied.
> Korean platforms are on par with nato systems, can go head to head with any naval vessels in the region. But considering that Korean export platforms don't offer VLS, BN might not choose it for that reason,also take in the financial factors.
> 
> On the other hand new Chinese platforms are extremely good. China has come a long way in Naval ship building. Their designs coupled with VLS,modern weaponry and state of the art electronics means they can challenge anything any regional player has. And also you should keep in mind all this comes in a lower price. And China always offers BD such financial terms, no other can match. So the game is on China. I will bet my money that, it's China who is going to be the winner of next frigate program.



Very good post.

One thing I would disagree on is that Korean ships do not offer VLS,
as the DW-3000F carries 8 VLS cells for a maximum of 32 ESSM SAMS.


----------



## bdslph

For VLS 
The best offer will be from china for us
Over all
But second to that is russia as it proven in battle

I bet anyone can offer us better then china


----------



## Arthur

UKBengali said:


> Very good post.
> 
> One thing I would disagree on is that Korean ships do not offer VLS,
> as the DW-3000F carries 8 VLS cells for a maximum of 32 ESSM SAMS.



US origin?
SAM would be European origin??

If the VLS is US origined, we can forget it.No chance for BD having a US origin VLS system.


----------



## UKBengali

Khan saheb said:


> US origin?
> SAM would be European origin??
> 
> If the VLS is US origined, we can forget it.No chance for BD having a US origin VLS system.



VLS and SAM US origin.


----------



## Arthur

UKBengali said:


> VLS and SAM US origin.


Then double negative. No chance US would sell such systems to BD.


----------



## sahureka2

*PL-71 SYED NAZRUL*
crew training with Oto-Melara KBA 25/80 Machine Gun






Photo lobito1971/naviearmatori

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Penguin

Khan saheb said:


> US origin?
> SAM would be European origin??
> 
> If the VLS is US origined, we can forget it.No chance for BD having a US origin VLS system.


K-VLS is very similar to Mk41. But completely South Korean. It is used on KD2 and KD3 and in future FFX-II/III to fire

Hyunmoo III land attack cruise missiles
K-ASROC Red Shark 

KM-SAM aka Cheolmae-2 or Cheongung or M-SAM : a South Korean medium range surface-to-air missile (SAM) system that was developed by the Agency for Defense Development (ADD) with technical support from Almaz-Antey and Fakel.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyunmoo-3
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hong_Sang_Eo
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KM-SAM

THere is also the Mk41 comparable Sylver series from France.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal9

Taking a breather fom the OPV discussion - i wanted to bring back the topic of amphibious landing craft and specifically, new Russian variants.

First there is the *DYUGON class (Project 21820)* which has a *displacement of 280 tons* and is capable of carrying up to *3 main battle tank (MBT) or 5 amphibious armoured personnel carriers (APC)* like the BTR80's, these would be great for the Army requirement mooted sometime back for riverine use and for UN applications (replacement for the 'Shakti Shanchar' class). We could easily build them locally with ToT.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Next is the _*Ivan Gren*_, or *Project 11711*, which is a larger class of landing ship, meant for open sea and coastal use.

The Ivan Gren class succeeds the Ropucha class, which was roughly the same size.

The vessel has a displacement of 5,000-6,000 tons and is able to carry up to 13 main battle tanks or 36 armored personnel carriers or 300 marines.

I doubt that there is any immediate need for such a vessel in the army but as a large force multiplier for UN use, this could be very useful.


----------



## Nike

Bilal9 said:


> Next is the _*Ivan Gren*_, or *Project 11711*, which is a larger class of landing ship, meant for open sea and coastal use.
> 
> The Ivan Gren class succeeds the Ropucha class, which was roughly the same size.
> 
> The vessel has a displacement of 5,000-6,000 tons and is able to carry up to 13 main battle tanks or 36 armored personnel carriers or 300 marines.
> 
> I doubt that there is any immediate need for such a vessel in the army but as a large force multiplier for UN use, this could be very useful.



why not bought from us, we had list of LPD, LST, LMU (Landing Medium Utility) and their fast attack boats for Naval and security operation

Bintuni Class LST











they can embark and debark Leopard 2 MBT easily





For LPD class, we had Makassar class. And can give u ToT for inhouse building

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arthur

Bilal9 said:


> Taking a breather fom the OPV discussion - i wanted to bring back the topic of amphibious landing craft and specifically, new Russian variants.
> 
> First there is the *DYUGON class (Project 21820)* which has a *displacement of 280 tons* and is capable of carrying up to *3 main battle tank (MBT) or 5 amphibious armoured personnel carriers (APC)* like the BTR80's, these would be great for the Army requirement mooted sometime back for riverine use and for UN applications (replacement for the 'Shakti Shanchar' class). We could easily build them locally with ToT.


This one looks good. But BD by now should be able to design a LCU. I understand they only designed and built for riverine roles till now. They should really be able to build something like these for the coastal operation.


----------



## Arthur

Bilal9 said:


> Next is the _*Ivan Gren*_, or *Project 11711*, which is a larger class of landing ship, meant for open sea and coastal use.
> 
> The Ivan Gren class succeeds the Ropucha class, which was roughly the same size.
> 
> The vessel has a displacement of 5,000-6,000 tons and is able to carry up to 13 main battle tanks or 36 armored personnel carriers or 300 marines.
> 
> I doubt that there is any immediate need for such a vessel in the army but as a large force multiplier for UN use, this could be very useful.


I like the Chinese and Indonesian platforms more. They would be come with a little lower price tag too. Even TOT for design and building might be available.

So what would be the eventual advantage of Ivan Green class over Chinese or Indonesian platforms?


----------



## Bilal9

Khan saheb said:


> This one looks good. But BD by now should be able to design a LCU. I understand they only designed and built for riverine roles till now. They should really be able to build something like these for the coastal operation.



The DYUGON Class is built for both coastal and riverine operation. It is a newer and much more sleeker design than anything we have built. We need to step up our game a bit.

Plus it is powered by M502/503 42 cylinder diesel radial engine which we already have experience with (with our OSA class boats and the Chinese copies of the OSA class).

The things about Russian designs are that they are sophisticated and efficient in design yet rugged and survivable in extreme war-field scenarios.



Khan saheb said:


> I like the Chinese and Indonesian platforms more. They would be come with a little lower price tag too. Even TOT for design and building might be available.
> 
> So what would be the eventual advantage of Ivan Green class over Chinese or Indonesian platforms?



Price tag is not the only consideration. The design is more sophisticated and more compatible with sea-launching BTR-80's (we have probably the worlds largest fleet by now). In any case we should evaluate all platforms seriously.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> Taking a breather fom the OPV discussion - i wanted to bring back the topic of amphibious landing craft and specifically, new Russian variants.
> 
> First there is the *DYUGON class (Project 21820)* which has a *displacement of 280 tons* and is capable of carrying up to *3 main battle tank (MBT) or 5 amphibious armoured personnel carriers (APC)* like the BTR80's, these would be great for the Army requirement mooted sometime back for riverine use and for UN applications (replacement for the 'Shakti Shanchar' class). We could easily build them locally with ToT.


Didn't Bangladesh already started making landing crafts?


----------



## Bilal9

madokafc said:


> why not bought from us, we had list of LPD, LST, LMU (Landing Medium Utility) and their fast attack boats for Naval and security operation
> 
> Bintuni Class LST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they can embark and debark Leopard 2 MBT easily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For LPD class, we had Makassar class. And can give u ToT for inhouse building



Makassar LPD class maybe a bit large for army application at this time. And while the size of the Bintuni Class is appropriate and similar to Ivan Gren (117 meters), the features and design is a bit dated compared to it (no offence). LST design has come a long way - especially in Russia. I won't go into details right now - maybe a bit later.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

Bilal9 said:


> The DYUGON Class is built for both coastal and riverine operation. It is a newer and much more sleeker design than anything we have built. We need to step up our game a bit.
> 
> Plus it is powered by M502/503 42 cylinder diesel radial engine which we already have experience with (with our OSA class boats and the Chinese copies of the OSA class).
> 
> The things about Russian designs are that they are sophisticated and efficient in design yet rugged and survivable in extreme war-field scenarios.
> 
> 
> 
> Price tag is not the only consideration. The design is more sophisticated and more compatible with sea-launching BTR-80's (we have probably the worlds largest fleet by now). In any case we should evaluate all platforms seriously.



They will just slit our throat with the price tag. Russian naval designs are good, I mean really good. But what I meant to say was,shouldn't we be able to design in that LCT role ( both coastal and riverine) by now. Even with outside help if needed? In case of propulsion, it won't be tough to manage that keeping a commonalty with rest of the fleet.

Like the IPV 's DEW building? A new sophisticated design, but they are doing it, right?



Bilal9 said:


> Makassar LPD class maybe a bit large for army application at this time. And while the size of the Bintuni Class is appropriate and similar to Ivan Gren (117 meters), the features and design is a bit dated compared to it (no offence). LST design has come a long way - especially in Russia. I won't go into details right now - maybe a bit later.


Maybe the Indonesian LST design concept is a bit dated. But what about Chinese type 72A series. It has rear ramp,so it can launch BTR's away from shore. But Ivan Green is a good ship I would wholeheartedly agree on that.


----------



## Bilal9

Khan saheb said:


> They will just slit our throat with the price tag. Russian naval designs are good, I mean really good. But what I meant to say was,shouldn't we be able to design in that LCT role ( both coastal and riverine) by now. Even with outside help if needed? In case of propulsion, it won't be tough to manage that keeping a commonalty with rest of the fleet.
> 
> Like the IPV 's DEW building? A new sophisticated design, but they are doing it, right?
> 
> Maybe the Indonesian LST design concept is a bit dated. But what about Chinese type 72A series. It has rear ramp,so it can launch BTR's away from shore. But Ivan Green is a good ship I would wholeheartedly agree on that.



LCT's we can definitely build (the largest we have built is Shakti Shanchar I believe). The only thing needed is a better design.






Yes the larger Chinese Type 072A LST is very modern and should be a strong contender compared to the Ivan Gren Class - and in the same 5000 ton category. Further - one advantage of the Type 072A LST is it has a flat hull and can beach itself in addition to launching BTR's away from shore (with ramps at both ends like you said). Some 25+ of various variants exist in the People's Liberation Army Navy.

China has the world's largest fleet of LST's or various types of which the 072A is the largest. They also have a new stealth feature catamaran LST (type 074A) which is a smaller LST. Here are images of the later issue examples of Type 072A's ('Dabieshan' and her sister ship 'Tianmushan').






The H/PJ-17 CIWS uses a 30mm autocannon to defend the Tianmushan against aerial threats, it can be fired remotely as well as manually. Also called *Type 730* - this is a Chinese seven-barrelled 30 mm Gatling gun CIWS. It's mounted in an enclosed automatic turret and directed by radar, and electro-optical tracking systems. The maximum rate of fire is 5800 rd/m, and the effective range is up to 3 km. Type 730 CIWS is fully compatible with Chinese and European combat data systems such as ZKJ-1, ZKJ-4, ZKJ-4A-3, ZKJ-5, ZKJ-6, ZKJ-7, H/ZBJ-1, and Thomson-CSF TAVITAC, and can be directly integrated with these combat data systems without any modification. A later development, the eleven-barreled Type 1130 CeeWiz can also be fitted but maybe is an overkill for this type of LST for now. The Type 1130 has a reported rate of fire of 9,000 to 11000 rounds per minute. However newer LST's in PLA Navy are making do without a CeeWiz, leaving only a type 76F dual-mounted 37 mm automatic gun in the bow. Since beach landnings are never done by a single LST and without assistance by larger combat vessels, the need for a Ceewiz may be overrated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

Thai landing ship Angthong (LPD 791), a downgraded Republic of Singapore Navy Endurance class landing platform dock ship (LPD)





RSS Persistence

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Do we even need these capabilities?


----------



## Nilgiri

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Do we even need these capabilities?



Orissa aint gonna invade itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

*Endurance-class landing platform dock*
*
General characteristics*
Type: Landing platform dock
Displacement:

Standard: 6,500 t (6,400 long tons; 7,200 short tons)
Full load: 8,500 t (8,400 long tons; 9,400 short tons)
Length: 141.0 m (462 ft 7 in)
Beam: 21.0 m (68 ft 11 in)
Draught: 5.0 m (16 ft 5 in)
Ramps: 2 × (bow and stern)
Installed power:

4 × Ruston 6RK215 diesel generators, each producing 875 kW (1,173 hp)
Total output: 3,500 kW (4,690 shp)
Propulsion:

Combined diesel and diesel(CODAD) arrangement
2 × Ruston 16RK 270 diesels, each producing 5,500 kW (7,400 hp), coupled to twoKamewa controllable-pitch propellers
Total output: 11,000 kW (14,800 shp)
Speed: In excess of 15 kn (28 km/h; 17 mph)
Range: 5,000 nmi (9,300 km; 5,800 mi) at 15 kn (28 km/h; 17 mph)
Boats & landing
craft carried:

4 × 13 m (43 ft) Fast Craft Equipment & Utility (FCEU) on davits
2 × 25 m (82 ft) Fast Craft Utility (FCU) inside well deck
Capacity: 18 tanks, 20 vehicles and bulk cargo
Troops: > 350–500
Crew: 65 (8 officers and 57 men)
Sensors and
processing systems:

*Search radar*: IAI/ELTA EL/M-2238
*Navigation radar*: Kelvin Hughes Type 1007 (I band)
*Weapon control*: CS Defense NAJIR 2000 electro-optronic director
Electronic warfare
& decoys:

*ESM/ECM*: RAFAEL RAN 1101
*Decoys*: 2 × GEC MarconiMarine Shield III 102 mm sextuple fixed chaff/decoylauncher
Armament:

*Anti-air*: Mistral missileslaunched from 2 × Simbad twin launcher mounts
*Main gun*: 1 × Oto Melara 76 mm super rapid gun
*Autocannons*: 2 × 25mm M242 Bushmaster Mk 38 Mod 2 (with stabilisedTyphoon weapon sighting system, mounted amidships on port and starboard side)[1]
*Machine guns*: 4 × CIS 50MG12.7 mm (0.50 in) HMGs
Aircraft carried: AS 332M Super Puma orAS532UL/AL Cougar or CH-47SD Chinook helicopters
Aviation facilities: Flight deck and enclosedhangar for up to 2 medium-lift helicopters.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Endurance-class_landing_platform_dock

This ship is gooood.



Penguin said:


> Thai landing ship Angthong (LPD 791), a downgraded Republic of Singapore Navy Endurance class landing platform dock ship (LPD)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RSS Persistence


----------



## Bilal9

Strategically - I don't know if we need an LPD.

LPD's (anything exceeding 5000t) are for large troop and combat asset movements exceeding one's national shores, and I don't know if that scenario exists within the army's combat strategy. However I'm no military strategist (not even an armchair one) so I'd invite opinions.

Especially from @Penguin bhai - Thanks and Eid Mubarak Sir!

Up to 120 meter (5000 ton) LST class may be sufficient for asset insertions in various points within Bangladesh - for defensive purposes. And only a few (one or two) may be needed for that rare scenario.

I'd veer more towards getting numerous (five or more) landing crafts in the DYUGON class which can strategically insert say up to three MBT's, five BTR's and/or a company of troops for a small skirmish scenario, which is more likely in my opinion (considering the riverine nature of our landscape).


----------



## Penguin

LPDs start at around 7,500 to 8,000 tons. Italy's San Giorgio class and the Singapore Endurance / Thai Angthong class ships. The 9,000 ton Algerian Kalaat Béni Abbès LPD is a heavier, better armed version of the San Giorgio. Key characteristic is a floodable well-deck

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amphibious_transport_dock (you can sort on displacement)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dock_landing_ship

See also
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amphibious_warfare_ship

The 5,000-6,000 tons Ivan Gren is borderline case: it doesn't have a docking well but does have a stern access ramp, like other larger LSTs (so, if you use air-cushion landing craft ...). On the other hand, although it comes with LST bow doors, I wouldn't really fancy beaching a ship like that... Not only are there relatively few places where you can do that safely, but also you turn yourself into a sitting duck (i.e. do not use in the face of opposition).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bluesky

Bilal9 said:


> The DYUGON Class is built for both coastal and riverine operation. It is a newer and much more sleeker design than anything we have built. *We need to step up our game a bit.*
> 
> Price tag is not the only consideration. The design is more sophisticated and more compatible *with sea-launching BTR-80's (we have probably the worlds largest fleet by now).* In any case we should evaluate all platforms seriously.


Transportation of BTR-80s requires thta BD either build a few landing ships of its own or at least buys from others. The link from another forum below states the new procurement of about 50 APCs by the BA.

http://www.bdmilitary.com/bdmilitar...ge-consignment-of-btr-80s-to-bangladesh-army/


----------



## Bilal9

Nilgiri said:


> Orissa aint gonna invade itself.



LOL who's going to invade Orissa? And why?


----------



## Nilgiri

Bilal9 said:


> LOL who's going to invade Orissa? And why?



Dunno, ask your @warrantofficer guy. He thinks the ansar legions will bring a Bangla-Rashtra empire or something very soon.


----------



## Bilal9

bluesky said:


> Transportation of BTR-80s requires thta BD either build a few landing ships of its own or at least buys from others. The link from another forum below states the new procurement of about 50 APCs by the BA.
> 
> http://www.bdmilitary.com/bdmilitar...ge-consignment-of-btr-80s-to-bangladesh-army/



That was the point of my starting to look at transport options. 

When you have mobility options with a platform like the BTR-80/82 - it pays to maximize the mobility, especially across water. In this case I was looking at what the Russian and Chinese (PLA) navies do. Of course the strategic scenarios are entirely different but this is looking at theoretical use only.

Between Evan Gren and the Chinese Type 072A (both 5000 ton class), I'm really impressed by the latter, with the beaching flexibility etc.

However I think that size of landing ship (5000t) has hardly any use under current Bangladesh Army usage scenario, unless the army raises a Marine expeditionary force, which is unlikely at this time.

Smaller LST's are much more appropriate which are usable in a defensive mobility scenario. That's where we need to seriously consider LST's like the DYUGON class. When I spoke about the DYUGON class being advanced, I wasn't kidding. The hull has utilized CAD design and facilities for an Air Cavity Hull Design by incorporating an injected carpet of bubbles around the hull to reduce drag by about 20%. Plus - like I said it uses *two *of the same ZVEZDA M503/M504 – *56-cylinder turbo-charged* four-stroke radial diesel engines used in the OSA class for brute force (5000 HP each) and proven reliability. Our navy (and the Chinese PLA Navy) are already very familiar with this engine since the seventies.










http://articles.maritimepropulsion....ruction-with-Air-Cavity-Hull-Design-2076.aspx

Now - the latest Chinese analog and alternative to the Russian Dyugon class is the relatively unknown Type 074A PLA Navy catamaran LCU. By definition, Catamarans are much faster then mono-hull vessels and this solves a host of issues with a flat-bottomed low-draft boat (such as drag).

What is an LCU (Landing Craft Utility)? Well here's a rather idyllic visual of Dutch and US LCU's ,






Curacao, Netherlands Antilles (June 6, 2006) - Two Landing Craft Utilities (LCU) assigned to Amphibious Craft Unit Two (ACU-2), rehearse storming the beach in Curacao, Netherlands Antilles. ACU-2 is embarked aboard the amphibious assault ship USS Bataan (LHD 5), underway joining military forces from France, Spain, United Kingdom and Venezuela in the Dutch led Joint-Caribe Lion 2006 (J-CL06) exercise. U.S. Navy photo by Photographer's Mate 3rd Class Jeremy L. Grisham.

Some images of the Type 074A PLA Navy catamaran LCU (these are almost identical to the US design for similar applications - US LCU 1600):












The last picture shows two variants of the catamaran LCU (types 074A and 074B). About 550-600 tons. 13 or 14 crew. RANGE about a thousand miles. And probably a lot cheaper to build than the DYUGON class.

Here's the trusty and rusty US LCU 1600 - the poster boy of what a utility boat is.






They are thinking about an affordable replacement. I think letting Bangladesh yards build them could make them quite affordable to start with but the US Military doesn't do that sort of thing.

One replacement (although expensive) for this LCU is the French L-CAT. IMHO - this is way overkill for the intended purpose, Chinese 074A/B and US Navy LCU 1600 are great designs for Bangladesh Army applications.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Nilgiri said:


> Dunno, ask your @warrantofficer guy. He thinks the ansar legions will bring a Bangla-Rashtra empire or something very soon.



Let some fantasize a bit - what's the harm? 

Kumbhir-class L-21 and L-22 LSTs (in the middle), and L-32, L-34 LCUs of the Indian Navy beached during an amphibious landing. The Kumbhir class was built at the Gdansk Shipyards in Poland .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Here are two more prototypes in use by Turkey and Australia, The Tuzla class (16 built by Dearsan Shipyards in Turkey) and Armidale Class, respectively. These are similar to the IPV/OPV's DEW is building in Narayanganj (4 + 4 of two types).








http://www.dearsan.com/dunya-basininda/naval-forces-article-related-tuzla-class-patrol-boat.html






Meanwhile Turkey has also introduced new larger LCT's for their own use.







*Characteristics:*
Displacement: 1155 tons full load
Dimensions: 79,85 x 11.7 x 2.5 meters
Speed, Range: 20 knots, 400 miles at 16 kts.
Crew: 22

*Weapons:*
Guns: 2 x 25mm; 2 x 12,7mm

*Sensors:*
Radars: Navigation
Other: ASELFLIR 300D

*Comments:*
These LCT’s can carry 250 troops, or 320 tons of cargo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bongbang

*Bangladesh Navy warships leave for India, SL*

*



*

DHAKA: Two warships of Bangladesh Navy have left Chittagong naval jetty on Sunday (September 18) for a goodwill visit to India and Sri Lanka.

The visit of warships ‘Somudra Joy’ and ‘Somudra Avijan’ will be a gesture of fostering goodwill contribution to the deepening friendship of Bangladesh with the two countries.

Assistant chief of naval staff (personnel) Rear Admiral M Shaheen Iqbal, Chittagong naval region commander Rear Admiral Akhtar Habib, naval officers, mariners and their family members, among others, attended the ceremony at the jetty to see the delegation off.

As part of the training program, the 511-member naval delegation will stay at Port Blair from September 21 to 25 and in Colombo Port from September 29 to October 4, said a navy press release.

According to the release, the visits aim to train the new officials and cadets as well as strengthen the existing friendly relations between the two countries.

Captain M Humayun Kabir will be the commanding officer of the ship ‘Somudra Joy’ and Captain M Qamrul Haque Chowdhury of ‘Somudra Avijan’.

The ships will return on October 9, the release added.

http://banglanews24.com/national/article/55571/Bangladesh-Navy-warships-leave-for-India-SL


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Didn't Bangladesh already started making landing crafts?




We do...but 95% are like this!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jayhawk

~Phoenix~ said:


> We do...but 95% are like this!
> View attachment 336014



Great effort, now they need to start making them biigger


----------



## ~Phoenix~

saad_hawk said:


> Great effort, now they need to start making them biigger



We are making this!

Durjoy Class Stealth Corvette ( used as LPC-M )


----------



## Bilal9

~Phoenix~ said:


> We do...but 95% are like this!
> View attachment 336014



Small, Medium and Large all have their specific uses. I remember non-Bangladeshis making fun of the mini-LCT's a few years back but a military person knows what they are used for.

Small LCT are needed for point-source force-multiplier situations where more than a couple of tanks would be overkill. And they're perfect for constricted low-draft canal environments where a larger LCT would have trouble maneuvering.

Medium and Large LCT's are for conventional LCT use - non-amphibian tank movements en masse where a few companies of troops may be involved.

Now for a pop-quiz. Where is this yard in Bangladesh and which builds are they working on?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aung Zaya

~Phoenix~ said:


> We are making this!
> *
> Durjoy Class Stealth Corvette ( used as LPC-M )*
> View attachment 336026
> View attachment 336027


well .. there is many difference between corvette and Large patrol craft.. Durjoy Class LPC is just LPC-M which has 650 tons and 64m length.. no offence..!!


----------



## Bilal9

Aung Zaya said:


> well .. there is many difference between corvette and Large patrol craft.. Durjoy Class LPC is just LPC-M which has 650 tons and 64m length.. no offence..!!



Well....agreed. No offence taken. However BN has a history of modernizing armament in steps and not at one go.

Larger ships have three layers of defense, long/medium/short distance countermeasures coupled with electronics suites. The first two are missiles and the third is usually as CIWS. Offensive is usually missiles like C-704/802.

Smaller ships like Durjoy class LPC-M omit the long distance missile defence but have most other countermeasures including electronic.

How is having C-704's not having offence?
What is the Myanma Mavy naval counterpart (same size and displacement) and how is it equipped?



saad_hawk said:


> Great effort, now they need to start making them biigger



They already make the Shakti Shanchar class 66m LCT.











Plus they have quite a few large foreign-made LCU's of 500+ ton class as well. Total number of service-worthy LCU/LCT's are around 19 I believe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

Bilal9 said:


> Well....agreed. But BN has a history of modernizing armament in steps and not at one go.
> 
> Larger ships have three layers of defense, long/medium/short distance countermeasures coupled with electronics suites. The first two are missiles and the third is usually as CIWS. Offensive is usually missiles like C-704/802.
> 
> Smaller ships like Durjoy class LPC-M omit the long distance but have most other countermeasures including electronic.
> 
> How is having C-704's no offence?
> What is the Myanma Mavy naval counterpart (same size and displacement) and how is it equipped?
> 
> 
> 
> They already make the Shakti Shanchar class 66m LCT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus they have quite a few large foreign-made LCU's of 500+ ton class as well. Total number of service-worthy LCU/LCT's are around 19 I believe.



Can this LCT operate in high sea or designed for inland river ferrying.


----------



## Aung Zaya

Bilal9 said:


> How is having C-704's *no offence*?


LOL... just misunderstanding..!! i 'm not talking ur ships has no teeth... just want to say i just point out what is LPC and corvette and not talking bad.. nothing more..!! 



Bilal9 said:


> What is the Myanma Mavy naval counterpart (same size and displacement) and how is it equipped?


may be FAC 491.. but still smaller than ur ships.. 491 is just 49m and 550tons..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Bilal9 said:


> Now for a pop-quiz. Where is this yard in Bangladesh and which builds are they working on?



This is my backyard and they are making aircraft carriers...
Or maybe Khulna ShipYard making Padma Class OPVs...



Aung Zaya said:


> LOL... just misunderstanding..!! i 'm not talking ur ships has no teeth... just want to say i just point out what is LPC and corvette and not talking bad.. nothing more..!!
> 
> 
> may be FAC 491.. but still smaller than ur ships.. 491 is just 49m and 550tons..
> View attachment 336075




Why do you people put numbers instead of names on ships? Doesn't look right..
BTW,they look like Azmat Class of PN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

~Phoenix~ said:


> We do...but 95% are like this!
> View attachment 336014


These are river going. Not seaworthy boats


----------



## Aung Zaya

~Phoenix~ said:


> Why do you people put numbers instead of names on ships? Doesn't look right..
> BTW,they look like Azmat Class of PN


of course..!! they have..!! but we used to call their hull no due to easy to get foreign member in here... 
nope..
491





Azmat Class of PN


----------



## Bilal9

~Phoenix~ said:


> This is my backyard and they are making aircraft carriers...
> Or maybe Khulna ShipYard making Padma Class OPVs...



Bingo! Good guess 



Aung Zaya said:


> of course..!! they have..!! but we used to call their hull no due to easy to get foreign member in here...
> nope..
> 491
> View attachment 336091
> 
> Azmat Class of PN
> View attachment 336092



Azmat class is a little bigger, carries more crew, and has longer endurance, but may be smaller than the Durjoy class. All depends on how long the design endurance is which in turn depends on the patrol course length.

FAC 491 seems to have the lowest endurance design (than say Azmat or Durjoy classes) for closer shore patrol duties. Funny thing is all are variants of the same Chinese FAC-M design.

Among these Azmat class is probably most heavily armed among these. @Penguin bhai can probably confirm. Thanks in advance for his opinions.

*Myanmar Navy FAC 491 class* is armed with 4 x C 802 SSMs and a single AK 630 CIWS. Radar and sensor system is unknown.
*Bangladesh Navy Durjoy class LPCs* are armed with a single 76.2 mm (3 in) H/PJ-26 naval gun and four C-704 surface to surface missiles (SSM) mounted aft. Besides, ships of this class have two Oerlikon 20 mm cannon mounted amidships which can be used for anti-aircraft role. For their ASW role _Durjoy_-class ships have two forward-mounted 6-tube EDS-25A 250 mm (10 in) ASW rocket launchers and decoy launchers. IMHO they should have incuded a CIWS with the design for defensive purposes. Or at least a chaff launcher.

*Pakistan Navy PNS Azmat* is equipped with eight C-802 anti-ship cruise missiles, carried in two quadruple missile containers. The vessel uses a fully automatic 23 mm gun. For its defensive capabilities, Azmat uses a CIWS probably AK-630?



TopCat said:


> Can this LCT operate in high sea or designed for inland river ferrying.



LCT's like this are typically not designed for high seas operation. They usually operate within 20 miles of shore and calm seas (sea state 1/2). And of course riverine usage is expected. Bangladeshi riverbanks are ideal for amphibious landing usage.


----------



## Aung Zaya

Bilal9 said:


> Bingo! Good guess
> 
> 
> 
> Azmat class is a little bigger, carries more crew, and has longer endurance, but may be smaller than the Durjoy class. All depends on how long the design endurance is which in turn depends on the patrol course length.
> 
> FAC 491 seems to have the lowest endurance design (than say Azmat or Durjoy classes) for closer shore patrol duties. Funny thing is all are variants of the same Chinese FAC-M design.
> 
> Among these Azmat class is probably most heavily armed among these. @Penguin bhai can probably confirm. Thanks in advance for his opinions.
> 
> *Myanmar Navy FAC 491 class* is armed with 4 x C 802 SSMs and a single AK 630 CIWS. Radar and sensor system is unknown.
> *Bangladesh Navy Durjoy class LPCs* are armed with a single 76.2 mm (3 in) H/PJ-26 naval gun and four C-704 surface to surface missiles (SSM) mounted aft. Besides, ships of this class have two Oerlikon 20 mm cannon mounted amidships which can be used for anti-aircraft role. For their ASW role _Durjoy_-class ships have two forward-mounted 6-tube EDS-25A 250 mm (10 in) ASW rocket launchers and decoy launchers. IMHO they should have incuded a CIWS with the design for defensive purposes.
> 
> *Pakistan Navy PNS Azmat* is equipped with eight C-802 anti-ship cruise missiles, carried in two quadruple missile containers. The vessel uses a fully automatic 23 mm gun. For its defensive capabilities, Azmat uses a CIWS probably AK-630?
> 
> 
> 
> LCT's like this are typically not designed for high seas operation. They usually operate within 20 miles of shore and calm seas (sea state 1/2).


FYI... 
here is general spec of 491

Displacement: 550 tons
Dimensions: 49 meters
Propulsion: 2 diesels, 2 shafts unknown type
Weapons and sensors
-1xAK 360 30 mm CIWS Gun (Stealth Version)
-4xC-802 Surface-to-Surface Missiles
-2x14.5 mm quad remote guns unknown type
-4×SA-N-5 SAM (plan)
-1xType 362 surveillance radar
-1xFuruno navigation radar
-1xType 347G Fire control radar
-2xKolonka optronic director
-1xUnknown sensor
-4xDecoy Launcher unknown type (chaff and flare)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Bilal9 said:


> Bingo! Good guess



I told you my claims are 110% legit!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Aung Zaya said:


> FYI...
> here is general spec of 491
> 
> Displacement: 550 tons
> Dimensions: 49 meters
> Propulsion: 2 diesels, 2 shafts unknown type
> Weapons and sensors
> -1xAK 360 30 mm CIWS Gun (Stealth Version)
> -4xC-802 Surface-to-Surface Missiles
> -2x14.5 mm quad remote guns unknown type
> -4×SA-N-5 SAM (plan)
> -1xType 362 surveillance radar
> -1xFuruno navigation radar
> -1xType 347G Fire control radar
> -2xKolonka optronic director
> -1xUnknown sensor
> -4xDecoy Launcher unknown type (chaff and flare)


Azmat class is 560 tons.

8 X C-802
30 MM gun
AK-630
2 12.7 HMGs
Type 347 fire-control radar
Decoy


Crew may carry Anza series MANPAD
Endurance = 1000 NMI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

*A49M Stealth FAC Missile / FAC 491*

Basic characteristics
• Displacement:550 ton (source? it is much shorter than 560 ton AZMAT!)
• Length: 49m
• Propulsion: 2 shafts, 2 diesels (source? )
• Speed:?
• Range:?
Armament:
• 1 × NG-18 (AK-630) six-barrel 30 mm CIWS
• 2 x quadruple 14.5mm HMG
• 6 × SA-N-5 SAM (handheld)
• 4 x C-802 anti-ship missile (could easily double to 8); 120km (180km if 802A)
Sensors
• 1x Chinese MR362A 2D air/surface search radar
• 1x Japanese Furuno FAR 2825 ARPA X Band Marine navigation radar,
Fire control
• 1x Unknown (maybe domestic surface to surface missile targeting radar, present on many Myanmar vessel from 5 series to upgraded Chinese frigates to new stealty ship).
• 1x Chinese Type 347G / EFR-1 / LR-66 J Band gunfire direction radar, with LLL-TV camera or laser ranger on port.
• 2x Target designator sight, like Russian Kolonka (NATO “Hood Wink”) optronic director
ESM/ECM
• Mast mounted ESM intercept equipment (Variant of Chinese Type 928 ESM?)
• 2x2 fixed (?) multitube chaff/flare launchers
No boats

*Durjoy class
*
Basic characteristics
• Displacement: 648 tons
• Length: 64.2 m (211 ft) (overall)
• Propulsion: 2 shafts, 2 diesels
• Speed: 28 knots (52 km/h)
• Range: 2,500 nmi (4,600 km; 2,900 mi)
Armament:
• 1 x H/PJ-26 76 mm main gun, forward;
• 2 x 2 C-704 AShM (could easily double to 8); 35km (140 km if C-705)
• SA-N-5 SAM (handheld)
• 2 x Chinese twin 23mm or 25mm gun mounts;
• 2 × 6 Type 87 240mm anti-submarine rocket launcher
Sensors:
• Type 360 / SR-60 search radar
• Marine Navigation radar
• ESS-3 bow mounted sonar
Fire control
• Type 349 / TR-47C gunfire control radar, with LLL-TV camera or laser ranger on starboard.
ESM/ECM
• DF omni.
Crane launched interceptor boat.

*Azmat class
*
Basic characteristics
• Displacement: 560 tons
• Length: 62.67 m (206 ft 7 in) (overall)
• Propulsion: 4 shafts, 4 diesels
• Speed: 30 knots (56 km/h)
• Range: 1,000 nmi (1,900 km; 1,200 mi)
Armament:
• 1 x Chinese twin 23mm or 25mm gun mounts, forward;
• 2 x 4 C-802A AShM; 180km
• 1x NG-18 (AK-630) six-barrel 30 mm CIWS; rear
• SA-N-5 SAM (handheld)
Sensors:
• Type 360 / SR-60 search radar
• Marine Navigation radar
Fire control
• Type 349 / TR-47C gunfire control radar, with LLL-TV camera or laser ranger on starboard. (rear)
• 1x Target designator sight, like Russian Kolonka (NATO “Hood Wink”) optronic director ? (front)
ESM/ECM
• DF omni
• 2x intercept/jammer unit
• 2x 6 round chaff/flare launchers
Ramp for inteceptor boat in the stern

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bilal9

Penguin said:


> *A49M Stealth FAC Missile / FAC 491*
> 
> Basic characteristics
> • Displacement:550 ton (source? it is much shorter than 560 ton AZMAT!)
> • Length: 49m
> • Propulsion: 2 shafts, 2 diesels (source? )
> • Speed:?
> • Range:?
> Armament:
> • 1 × NG-18 (AK-630) six-barrel 30 mm CIWS
> • 2 x quadruple 14.5mm HMG
> • 6 × SA-N-5 SAM (handheld)
> • 4 x C-802 anti-ship missile (could easily double to 8); 10km
> Sensors
> • 1x Chinese MR362A 2D air/surface search radar
> • 1x Japanese Furuno FAR 2825 ARPA X Band Marine navigation radar,
> Fire control
> • 1x Unknown (maybe domestic surface to surface missile targeting radar, present on many Myanmar vessel from 5 series to upgraded Chinese frigates to new stealty ship).
> • 1x Chinese Type 347G / EFR-1 / LR-66 J Band gunfire direction radar, with LLL-TV camera or laser ranger on port.
> • 2x Target designator sight, like Russian Kolonka (NATO “Hood Wink”) optronic director
> ESM/ECM
> • Mast mounted ESM intercept equipment (Variant of Chinese Type 928 ESM?)
> • 2x2 fixed (?) multitube chaff/flare launchers
> No boats
> 
> *Durjoy class
> *
> Basic characteristics
> • Displacement: 648 tons
> • Length: 64.2 m (211 ft) (overall)
> • Propulsion: 2 shafts, 2 diesels
> • Speed: 28 knots (52 km/h)
> • Range: 2,500 nmi (4,600 km; 2,900 mi)
> Armament:
> • 1 x H/PJ-26 76 mm main gun, forward;
> • 2 x 2 C-704 AShM (could easily double to 8); 35km (140 km if C-705)
> • SA-N-5 SAM (handheld)
> • 2 x Chinese twin 23mm or 25mm gun mounts;
> • 2 × 6 Type 87 240mm anti-submarine rocket launcher
> Sensors:
> • Type 360 / SR-60 search radar
> • Marine Navigation radar
> • ESS-3 bow mounted sonar
> Fire control
> • Type 349 / TR-47C gunfire control radar, with LLL-TV camera or laser ranger on starboard.
> ESM/ECM
> • DF omni.
> Crane launched interceptor boat.
> 
> *Azmat class
> *
> Basic characteristics
> • Displacement: 560 tons
> • Length: 62.67 m (206 ft 7 in) (overall)
> • Propulsion: 4 shafts, 4 diesels
> • Speed: 30 knots (56 km/h)
> • Range: 1,000 nmi (1,900 km; 1,200 mi)
> Armament:
> • 1 x Chinese twin 23mm or 25mm gun mounts, forward;
> • 2 x 4 C-802A AShM; 180km
> • 1x NG-18 (AK-630) six-barrel 30 mm CIWS; rear
> • SA-N-5 SAM (handheld)
> Sensors:
> • Type 360 / SR-60 search radar
> • Marine Navigation radar
> Fire control
> • Type 349 / TR-47C gunfire control radar, with LLL-TV camera or laser ranger on starboard. (rear)
> • 1x Target designator sight, like Russian Kolonka (NATO “Hood Wink”) optronic director ? (front)
> ESM/ECM
> • DF omni
> • 2x intercept/jammer unit
> • 2x 6 round chaff/flare launchers
> Ramp for inteceptor boat in the stern



Bhai Many Thanks for your detailed posts...as always

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

Bilal9 said:


> Bhai Many Thanks for your detailed posts...as always


You clearly see the difference here between ship and capability packages and intended purpose. Durjoy is intended for extended patrols, with limited warfighting capability (just enough for credible self-defence in a low threat spectrum. Offensive capability mainly in anti-ship warfare [76mm and SSM], anti-air warfare limited to light and medium cannon and handhelf MANPADs for self-defence without real anti-missile capabiltiy, anti-submarine warfare limited to shallow water self-defence [bow sonar, ASW rockets], unless operating in ASW-groups, which may or may not involve support by ASW-helicopters or MPAs). Speed and endurance are sufficient to work together with larger units as part of a task group. In that sense, being a more all-round ship, Durjoy can be seen as a force multiplier (relatively simple and cheap, and therefor can be acquired to boost the hull numbers of the fleet) and it has clear(er) value for peacetime operations (anti-piracy, fishing enforcement, drug trafficing interdiction etc) than FAC/Ms..

Azmat and FAC/M 491 are more similar, with some obvious commonalities but also some difference in arms and sensors. I would really like to have more info on the 491 ship characteristic for proper comparison.

@Bilal. The naval institute guide to combat ships of the world states:

"The five-tubed ASW rocket launcher used on most Chinese ASW-capable ships is reerred to as the EDS-32 or Type 81; although the launcher outwardly resemblesthat of the Russian RBU-1200, the weapon has more than twice the range (3,200 mmaximum/55 m minimum) using the Type 62 rocket. The larger *EDS-25A (Type 75)*,12-tubed ASW rocket launcher on Luda-class destroyers *fires the Type 81 rocket to 2,500-m* maximum ranges. *The Type 87 rocket launcher is an improved version of theType 81 using a two-stage rocket to reach ranges of up to 5,000 m.* Also used are copies of the Soviet BMB-1 and BMB-2 depth charge mortars."

https://www.scribd.com/doc/16698258...16th-Edition-Their-Ships-Aircraft-and-Systems

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bigbossman

There is a rumor that Bangladesh Navy is procuring *AgustaWestland AW159 Wildcat. 
*
Does anyone know anything about this?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sahureka2

PL-71 SYED NAZRUL and PL-72 TAJUDDIN, today 30 september at approximately 4 pm (in Italy) have set sail for Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Bilal9

bigbossman said:


> There is a rumor that Bangladesh Navy is procuring *AgustaWestland AW159 Wildcat.
> *
> Does anyone know anything about this?



That's one gussied up Westland Lynx. Superb capabilities in this version.


----------



## Homo Sapiens

sahureka2 said:


> PL-71 SYED NAZRUL and PL-72 TAJUDDIN, today 30 september at approximately 4 pm (in Italy) have set sail for Bangladesh


Thank you for updating us.


----------



## Bilal9

There is a rumor that Bangladesh Navy is procuring *AgustaWestland AW159 Wildcat. 
*
Does anyone know anything about this?




[/QUOTE]

Finmeccanica is the builder of this ASW helo and the Koreans have them. The Malaysians are also supposed to get a few. In fact BD-4-ever mentioned this some 3 years back as a part of the Forces 2030 goal, amusing as that is to some of the Indian posters here. At that time they were discussing these armed ASW Helos to be carried on board the larger vessels, I.e. The Bangabandhu class or the two/three WHECs. But on-boarding these on the WHECs seems highly unlikely because they now have been relegated to training status.

https://defence.pk/threads/possibility-of-agusta-westland-aw159-or-sikorsky-s-70c-by-2015.273680/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bd_4_ever

Bilal9 said:


> pThere is a rumor that Bangladesh Navy is procuring *AgustaWestland AW159 Wildcat.
> *
> Does anyone know anything about this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finmeccanica is the builder of this ASW helo and the Koreans have them. The Malaysians are also supposed to get a few. In fact BD-4-ever mentioned this some 3 years back as a part of the Forces 2030 goal, amusing as that is to some of the Indian posters here. At that time they were discussing these armed ASW Helos to be carried on board the larger vessels, I.e. The Bangabandhu class or the two/three WHECs. But on-boarding these on the WHECs seems highly unlikely because they now have been relegated to training status.
> 
> https://defence.pk/threads/possibility-of-agusta-westland-aw159-or-sikorsky-s-70c-by-2015.273680/



Not too sure but I wont be surprised if it is. Its high time we start getting ASW capabilities.

How about a helicopter carrier though?


----------



## bigbossman

Let's talk about Bangladesh Navy Submarine...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Our boats are outdated. Good enough to train crews for future but not for a war. 
Too damn loud... armament is bleak, sensors, fire control, isn't up to the mark. 
Sometimes I think we gave away China 2.2billion dollars. 
Pakistan is getting 5subs from france for 8 billion dollars. With AIP, so that's freaking advanced and it's not being implemented in nuclear subs too...
Boasting about Ming class subs is a bad idea. Good start off base though. Let's hope that 2 more of some other class is a true plan


----------



## Russell

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Sometimes I think we gave away China 2.2billion dollars.
> Pakistan is getting 5subs from france for 8 billion dollars. With AIP, so that's freaking advanced and it's not being implemented in nuclear subs too...


We're buying 2 subs for $200mil...let that sink in.

There is no comparison to be made with what India or Pakistan purchase for BILLIONS. Look at their military experience, expenditure and their strategic issues.

Are these subs going to be super stealthy? NO.

Are they going to win us any battles? NO.


But, they'll get us going in terms of experience and the ability to at least extend our range of patrolling and deter others from having a complete free for all in our waters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Russell said:


> We're buying 2 subs for $200mil...let that sink in.
> 
> There is no comparison to be made with what India or Pakistan purchase for BILLIONS. Look at their military expenditure and their strategic issues.
> 
> Are these subs going to be super stealthy? NO.
> 
> Are they going to win us any battles? NO.
> 
> 
> But, they'll get us going in terms of experience and the ability to at least extend our range of patrolling and deter others from having a complete free for all in our waters.


Wait weren't they paying installments from 2008- till 2015? 200mil u sure? Can you provide me a link


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Our boats are outdated. Good enough to train crews for future but not for a war.
> Too damn loud... armament is bleak, sensors, fire control, isn't up to the mark.
> Sometimes I think we gave away China 2.2billion dollars.
> Pakistan is getting 5subs from france for 8 billion dollars. With AIP, so that's freaking advanced and it's not being implemented in nuclear subs too...
> Boasting about Ming class subs is a bad idea. Good start off base though. Let's hope that 2 more of some other class is a true plan



Nope..
Pakistan has 3 Agosta 90Bs with MESMA AIP (being upgraded by Turkey) and 2 older upgraded Agosta 70s.

Pak is buying 8 AIP subs from China.. These will be Pak tailored variants and probably like our other systems also host European subsystems.. Turkish aswell maybe..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Russell

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Wait weren't they paying installments from 2008- till 2015? 200mil u sure? Can you provide me a link


http://www.security-risks.com/secur...ladesh-navys-ming-class-subs-coming-2595.html

and the article below goes towards, why we're buying these and what our plans for the future are....these are being bought essentially as 'training subs'.



> In 2016, Bangladesh expects to receive two Ming III-class diesel-electric submarines from China. These are heavily improved redesigns of the Romeo-class submarines introduced by the Soviet Union in 1957, each with a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Ming III-class submarines (pictured) will join the Bangladeshi fleet in 2016
> submerged displacement of approximately 2,110 tonnes. These will be employed principally as training vessels; Bangladesh has not previously boasted a submarine fleet of its own. The apparent intent is to subsequently acquire more advanced diesel-electric submarines from either Russia or South Korea. A likely contender, given the capabilities and size of the Ming III-class, is the Chang Bogo-class submarine, which South Korea-based Daewoo Industries is exporting for use by the Indonesian Navy.
> http://cimsec.org/bangladesh-and-asias-maritime-balance/20363

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Russell said:


> http://www.security-risks.com/secur...ladesh-navys-ming-class-subs-coming-2595.html
> 
> and the article below goes towards, why we're buying these and what our plans for the future are....these are being bought essentially as 'training subs'.


Alright thanks.
Btw heard that the subs are coming end of the year. True or false? Hasina was saying that.
Don't you think it's a bad bargain...?
Is it as rusted as that one in the pic or similar to the one above


----------



## Russell

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Alright thanks.
> Btw heard that the subs are coming end of the year. True or false? Hasina was saying that.
> Don't you think it's a bad bargain...?
> Is it as rusted as that one in the pic or similar to the one above


Not sure if they'll be delivered by the end of the year or not....Of course they're not going to be rusted. We aren't actually getting subs made in the 50's!

*Type 035G*: Program begun in 1985, and the first unit with pennant number 356 was launched in 1989, entering service in December 1990, and state certification received in 1993. 

So, the 1st Typ 35G entered service in 1990 and didn't receive certification until 1993. These aren't state of the art, but they aren't rust buckets 

As for being a bad deal? When you look at the purpose they are being purchased for and the price...I don't think so.

Type 039 subs from China are supposedly priced at around $250mil-325mil *each*. These were commissioned in 1998....so, you can see the price discrepancy. 

*I am not an expert.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mb444

These subs are good enough.... I would rather have these than none at all.... any sub however old is hard to detect and destroy .... and we aren't exactly going against the US here

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Michael Corleone

mb444 said:


> any sub however old is hard to detect and destroy


Wrong


----------



## kobiraaz

Guys Years back I asked Admin to create Sticky thread on Army Navy and Air. I wanted members to open threads in non sticky section and sharee the link here. So the threads are never lost and can be explored from sticky threads. However, It didn't happen..And These sticky threads turned into large threads with discussion , ultimately making it difficult to explore the desired topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mb444

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Wrong




You are free to believe what you want.... 

A sub can hide very easily.... to effectively detect a sub you need to create a detection zone which even with sub surface and surface assets combined can only ever be a narrow one and sustained temporarily.

The noise level of a sub is an issue.... noisier is easier to detect ...... but these are academic descussions..... neutralising a sub however old is not easy.... a sub is an excellent weapons platform precisely because however good ones countermeasures they are not particularly effective because underwater it is not easy to detect, target and effectively hit a sub.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Image credits: Fincantieri

_*The first Minerva class corvettes, decommissioned by the Italian Navy, have been converted*_

Fincantieri has delivered today at its shipyard in Muggiano, La Spezia the first two units part of the supply contract of four Offshore Patrol Vessels (OPV), to the Bangladesh Coast Guard (BCG), through the upgrading and conversion of the Minerva class corvettes, decommissioned by the Italian Navy. These are the *Minerva and Sibilla* vessels, renamed *Syed Nazrul and Tajuddin*, which have been retired from the national fleet in May 2015 and shortly after arrived at Fincantieri’s dock in Genova, where the upgrading and conversion activities started. The units have been completed at the naval shipyard in La Spezia.

Attending the ceremony, among others, Md. Mozammel Haque Khan, Senior Secretary of the Ministry of Home Affairs of the People’s Republic of Bangladesh, Rear Adm. AMMM Aurangzeb Chowdhury, Commander in Chief of the Bangladesh Coast Guard, while Fincantieri was represented by Alberto Maestrini, Deputy General Manager and Senior Vice President Naval Vessels. Present for the Italian Navy, the Logistics Commander, Vice Admiral Donato Marzano and the MARINA NORD Commander, Rear Admiral Roberto Camerini.

In keeping with the Bangladeshi tradition, the signing of the ships’ delivery was preceded by the reading of a passage of the Koran.

Together with *Urania and Danaide*, scheduled for delivery next year after the same upgrading and conversion activities, these vessels will form the backbone of the Bangladesh Coast Guard’s fleet, with an extension of the lifespan by more than 20 years.

*The units will be used to *_*patrol the country's maritime boundaries and traffic in its Exclusive Economic Zone, with capabilities to contain environmental pollution and to rescue and assist civilians in the case of humanitarian emergencies*_. This contract confirms, therefore, the ability of Fincantieri – the only one among the suppliers of naval vessels – to offer tailor-made solutions for every Navy and Coast Guard, according to individual needs and characteristics, by developing new projects or, alternatively, thanks to the precious support of the Italian Navy, by performing in-depth and strict refitting process on second-hand units. 

Within the development of Fincantieri business in the Far East, this agreement is moreover particularly relevant for the supply of after-sales services for naval vessels, because it allows to provide a full range of services for both the platform and the combat system: from industrial Maintenance, Repair, Overhaul and Conversions to those related to the Life Cycle Management of the vessels, both through the supply of Integrated Logistic Support services, usually developed during construction or conversion, and of In Service Support activities, performed after the delivery, during the operation of the vessels.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

mb444 said:


> You are free to believe what you want....
> 
> A sub can hide very easily.... to effectively detect a sub you need to create a detection zone which even with sub surface and surface assets combined can only ever be a narrow one and sustained temporarily.
> 
> The noise level of a sub is an issue.... noisier is easier to detect ...... but these are academic descussions..... neutralising a sub however old is not easy.... a sub is an excellent weapons platform precisely because however good ones countermeasures they are not particularly effective because underwater it is not easy to detect, target and effectively hit a sub.


I agree with everything you gotta say. I meant about the noise. These subs are noisy. If they're moving they are cooked. If they stay submerged and put... yes no one will be able to detect them or at least will be extremely difficult.



Bilal9 said:


> Image credits: Fincantieri
> 
> _*The first Minerva class corvettes, decommissioned by the Italian Navy, have been converted*_
> 
> Fincantieri has delivered today at its shipyard in Muggiano, La Spezia the first two units part of the supply contract of four Offshore Patrol Vessels (OPV), to the Bangladesh Coast Guard (BCG), through the upgrading and conversion of the Minerva class corvettes, decommissioned by the Italian Navy. These are the *Minerva and Sibilla* vessels, renamed *Syed Nazrul and Tajuddin*, which have been retired from the national fleet in May 2015 and shortly after arrived at Fincantieri’s dock in Genova, where the upgrading and conversion activities started. The units have been completed at the naval shipyard in La Spezia.
> 
> Attending the ceremony, among others, Md. Mozammel Haque Khan, Senior Secretary of the Ministry of Home Affairs of the People’s Republic of Bangladesh, Rear Adm. AMMM Aurangzeb Chowdhury, Commander in Chief of the Bangladesh Coast Guard, while Fincantieri was represented by Alberto Maestrini, Deputy General Manager and Senior Vice President Naval Vessels. Present for the Italian Navy, the Logistics Commander, Vice Admiral Donato Marzano and the MARINA NORD Commander, Rear Admiral Roberto Camerini.
> 
> In keeping with the Bangladeshi tradition, the signing of the ships’ delivery was preceded by the reading of a passage of the Koran.
> 
> Together with *Urania and Danaide*, scheduled for delivery next year after the same upgrading and conversion activities, these vessels will form the backbone of the Bangladesh Coast Guard’s fleet, with an extension of the lifespan by more than 20 years.
> 
> *The units will be used to *_*patrol the country's maritime boundaries and traffic in its Exclusive Economic Zone, with capabilities to contain environmental pollution and to rescue and assist civilians in the case of humanitarian emergencies*_. This contract confirms, therefore, the ability of Fincantieri – the only one among the suppliers of naval vessels – to offer tailor-made solutions for every Navy and Coast Guard, according to individual needs and characteristics, by developing new projects or, alternatively, thanks to the precious support of the Italian Navy, by performing in-depth and strict refitting process on second-hand units.
> 
> Within the development of Fincantieri business in the Far East, this agreement is moreover particularly relevant for the supply of after-sales services for naval vessels, because it allows to provide a full range of services for both the platform and the combat system: from industrial Maintenance, Repair, Overhaul and Conversions to those related to the Life Cycle Management of the vessels, both through the supply of Integrated Logistic Support services, usually developed during construction or conversion, and of In Service Support activities, performed after the delivery, during the operation of the vessels.


Don't understand bd navy. Takes a corvette and gives em to the coast guard. Takes a rescue ship and gives it to the navy for use as frigate.


----------



## mb444

Mohammed Khaled said:


> I agree with everything you gotta say. I meant about the noise. These subs are noisy. If they're moving they are cooked. If they stay submerged and put... yes no one will be able to detect them or at least will be extremely difficult.
> 
> 
> Don't understand bd navy. Takes a corvette and gives em to the coast guard. Takes a rescue ship and gives it to the navy for use as frigate.




Two schools of thought to explain this.

It was a question of timing and priorities. BN had greater priority and US ships became available first so was allocated to navy and the Italians to the CG later.

The second view would be BAL is deliberately keeping BD forces weak as per the dictate of their masters.

The reality is probably the combination of the two. I for one certainty would not have de armed the Italian ships and allocated them to the CG who are substantially newer than the US ships.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

mb444 said:


> It was a question of timing and priorities. BN had greater priority and US ships became available first so was allocated to navy and the Italians to the CG later.


 Pin point. These ships are now relegated to training duties. BN can now train large number of cadets at once. (Which was almost impossible with a single vintage British frigate and Island class vessel). Very effective when you have a manpower shortage to tackle.

@Mohammed Khaled

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

mb444 said:


> Two schools of thought to explain this.
> 
> It was a question of timing and priorities. BN had greater priority and US ships became available first so was allocated to navy and the Italians to the CG later.
> 
> The second view would be BAL is deliberately keeping BD forces weak as per the dictate of their masters.
> 
> The reality is probably the combination of the two. I for one certainty would not have de armed the Italian ships and allocated them to the CG who are substantially newer than the US ships.



Well the Coast Guard does need more ships for fisheries and maritime patrolling. I am just surprised why we don't build them locally. Local yards are building vessels of about this size ( and of course more modern at that) for foreign navies.

The Navy may be able to afford newer larger Chinese builds and not rely on twenty five year old refitted vessels, no matter how modern. Older ships do have limitations, stealth being only the starting point.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> Well the Coast Guard does need more ships for fisheries and maritime patrolling. I am just surprised why we don't build them locally. Local yards are building vessels of about this size ( and of course more modern at that) for foreign navies.
> 
> The Navy may be able to afford newer larger Chinese builds and not rely on twenty five year old refitted vessels, no matter how modern. Older ships do have limitations, stealth being only the starting point.....


So far we have built things below 1000 tons yeah? The patrol boats.


----------



## ~Phoenix~

bigbossman said:


> Let's talk about Bangladesh Navy Submarine...



Are those the Bangladeshi Ming Class submarines? Where do you get these pics from?


----------



## Russell

not really breaking news...but, further confirmation of the submarines arriving in a couple of months.



> Two submarines would be added to the fleet of Bangladesh Navy this year. The submarines will reach Bangladesh soon and building of frigates for the navy is also under process, says Chief of Naval Staff Admiral Nizamuddin Ahmed.
> 
> The information was disclosed when Ahmed made a courtesy call on President Abdul Hamid at Bangabhaban in Dhaka this afternoon, reports BSS.
> http://www.thedailystar.net/country/bangladesh-navy-get-2-submarines-2016-1304203


----------



## TopCat

He talked about building frigates. Do we have a current frigate program going on?


----------



## Bilal9

TopCat said:


> He talked about building frigates. Do we have a current frigate program going on?



AFAIK - Negative. The largest Navy vessels built locally so far by the govt. will be the 64m 650 ton Durjoy-class patrol craft. Six on order. Keels for the first two laid on Sept. 2015. Maybe that's what he meant about 'frigates'. 










However there are other modern coast guard type builds under way at Western Marine (54m class) for a foreign govt. Notice the twin conventional screws and a booster water-jet in mid-transom, which would provide about 40 knots worth of get-up-and-go. Lot of go juice for a ~500 ton craft.









All this said, the Navy can start on a frigate program tomorrow which is well within its capabilities, as well as defer the same to the capable private builders locally. It's just that every country has its priorities, instead of arming themselves to the teeth for no other reason than lining the pockets of the armed-forces top brass.



bd_4_ever said:


> Not too sure but I wont be surprised if it is. Its high time we start getting ASW capabilities.
> 
> How about a helicopter carrier though?



The Durjoy class being built locally will have ASW capability according to most sources. 

The less said about helicopter-carrier, the better....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Two submarines set to join Bangladesh Navy
October 26 2016 12:08 AM*
http://www.gulf-times.com/story/518791/Two-submarines-set-to-join-Bangladesh-Navy

Two submarines will be added to the fleet of Bangladesh Navy by this year, Chief of Naval Staff Admiral Nizamuddin Ahmed said after a meeting with President Abdul Hamid in Dhaka yesterday.
The navy chief said the construction of submarines has already been completed and they will arrive in Bangladesh by this year.
Ahmed also informed the president that the construction of a frigate is under way.
He invited President Hamid to join the conferment ceremony to BNS Base Issa Khan of Bangladesh Navy in Chittagong on November 8.
The president asked the navy to be more active to protect the country’s marine resources.
Earlier, while commissioning three modern warships in Bangladesh Navy, Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina said two submarines, the first of their kind, would be inducted into the force this year to turn the navy into a “three-dimensional” force.
Hasina also said ‘a platform’ for the submarines is being built at Narayanganj Shipyard through own technology.
The government of Sheikh Hasina has already undertaken programmes to construct warships in its own management. A plan has also been taken to build warships in the Chittagong dry dock in future.
Sources said maritime helicopters and maritime patrol aircraft were inducted into the Bangladesh Navy during the tenure of the present government, while the work on constructing two corvettes is underway in China for further modernisation of the navy.

Great news the Navy is planning to build 6 state of the art frigates in dry dock as part of forces goal 2030. The project is likely to be supported by a European or Chinese company. I think the CNS is probably talking about that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bd_4_ever

Bilal9 said:


> The Durjoy class being built locally will have ASW capability according to most sources.
> 
> The less said about helicopter-carrier, the better....



Yes I have heard the same. Any idea about what helos (if any) would it bear?


----------



## Bilal9

bd_4_ever said:


> Yes I have heard the same. Any idea about what helos (if any) would it bear?



Bhai as far as I know Durjoy class probably does not have a Heli pad (too small a vessel at 650 tons). They can use a small ASW drone heli at some point which are slowly getting cheaper....still pricey. The ASW sonar to be used is probably a newer hull-mounted type rather than a towed-array type but don't quote me.

The smallest vessel in the Navy that carries a full-size heli is the 1300 ton C13B (modification of Type 056 class Jiangdao Corvette of PLA Navy) which will be built locally at some point with ToT.

Probably won't happen before,

All six Durjoy class builds are completed locally already underway (makes a total of eight in BN) and
After second batch of two C13B's are completed in China.....which would complete four C13B's for BN altogether (all built in China)










.


----------



## bd_4_ever

Bilal9 said:


> Bhai as far as I know Durjoy class probably does not have a Heli pad (too small a vessel at 650 tons). They can use a small ASW drone heli at some point which are slowly getting cheaper....still pricey. The ASW sonar to be used is probably a newer hull-mounted type rather than a towed-array type but don't quote me.
> 
> The smallest vessel in the Navy that carries a full-size heli is the 1300 ton C13B (modification of Type 056 class Jiangdao Corvette of PLA Navy) which will be built locally at some point with ToT.
> 
> Probably won't happen before,
> 
> All six Durjoy class builds are completed locally already underway (makes a total of eight in BN) and
> After second batch of two C13B's are completed in China.....which would complete four C13B's for BN altogether (all built in China)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Like the idea of drones. Would be interesting if Navy thinks in the same line. AFAIK, only our army uses them. Have seen pictures before.


----------



## Bilal9

bd_4_ever said:


> Like the idea of drones. Would be interesting if Navy thinks in the same line. AFAIK, only our army uses them. Have seen pictures before.



The most common recon drone for naval use nowadays is the Swiss-made Schiebel S-100 which uses a gasoline/petrol engine. Russians are building their own version under license (Gorizont). The US Navy is also using it in limited fashion.

This is small enough to carry in 600-800 ton craft like Durjoy class.









--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

More pictures of the Shadhinota class vessels...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

More images of Shadhinota class interior












Visit of Chief of Naval staff

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Russell

1 of 2 tugboats for our upcoming subs 






article in Bangla -http://www.banglanews24.com/national/news/529396/%E0%A6%A8%E0%A7%8C%E0%A6%AC%E0%A6%BE%E0%A6%B9%E0%A6%BF%E0%A6%A8%E0%A7%80%E0%A6%B0-%E0%A7%A8-%E0%A6%B8%E0%A6%BE%E0%A6%AC%E0%A6%AE%E0%A7%87%E0%A6%B0%E0%A6%BF%E0%A6%A8-%E0%A6%9F%E0%A6%BE%E0%A6%97-%E0%A6%AC%E0%A7%8B%E0%A6%9F-%E0%A6%93-%E0%A6%B8%E0%A6%BE%E0%A6%B0%E0%A7%8D%E0%A6%AD%E0%A7%87-%E0%A6%AD%E0%A7%87%E0%A6%B8%E0%A7%87%E0%A6%B2-%E0%A6%89%E0%A6%A6%E0%A7%8D%E0%A6%AC%E0%A7%8B%E0%A6%A7%E0%A6%A8

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ~Phoenix~

maroofz2000 said:


> *Two submarines set to join Bangladesh Navy
> October 26 2016 12:08 AM*
> http://www.gulf-times.com/story/518791/Two-submarines-set-to-join-Bangladesh-Navy
> 
> Two submarines will be added to the fleet of Bangladesh Navy by this year, Chief of Naval Staff Admiral Nizamuddin Ahmed said after a meeting with President Abdul Hamid in Dhaka yesterday.
> The navy chief said the construction of submarines has already been completed and they will arrive in Bangladesh by this year.
> Ahmed also informed the president that the construction of a frigate is under way.
> He invited President Hamid to join the conferment ceremony to BNS Base Issa Khan of Bangladesh Navy in Chittagong on November 8.
> The president asked the navy to be more active to protect the country’s marine resources.
> Earlier, while commissioning three modern warships in Bangladesh Navy, Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina said two submarines, the first of their kind, would be inducted into the force this year to turn the navy into a “three-dimensional” force.
> Hasina also said ‘a platform’ for the submarines is being built at Narayanganj Shipyard through own technology.
> The government of Sheikh Hasina has already undertaken programmes to construct warships in its own management. A plan has also been taken to build warships in the Chittagong dry dock in future.
> Sources said maritime helicopters and maritime patrol aircraft were inducted into the Bangladesh Navy during the tenure of the present government, while the work on constructing two corvettes is underway in China for further modernisation of the navy.
> 
> Great news the Navy is planning to build 6 state of the art frigates in dry dock as part of forces goal 2030. The project is likely to be supported by a European or Chinese company. I think the CNS is probably talking about that.





Great news!





Bilal9 said:


> AFAIK - Negative. The largest Navy vessels built locally so far by the govt. will be the 64m 650 ton Durjoy-class patrol craft. Six on order. Keels for the first two laid on Sept. 2015. Maybe that's what he meant about 'frigates'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However there are other modern coast guard type builds under way at Western Marine (54m class) for a foreign govt. Notice the twin conventional screws and a booster water-jet in mid-transom, which would provide about 40 knots worth of get-up-and-go. Lot of go juice for a ~500 ton craft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All this said, the Navy can start on a frigate program tomorrow which is well within its capabilities, as well as defer the same to the capable private builders locally. It's just that every country has its priorities, instead of arming themselves to the teeth for no other reason than lining the pockets of the armed-forces top brass.
> 
> 
> 
> The Durjoy class being built locally will have ASW capability according to most sources.
> 
> The less said about helicopter-carrier, the better....





1st step : Padma Class OPVs
2nd step : Durjoy Class LPCs
3rd step : Shadhinata Class Stealth Heavy Corvettes
4th step : Excited?


----------



## Bilal9

~Phoenix~ said:


> Great news!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st step : Padma Class OPVs
> 2nd step : Durjoy Class LPCs
> 3rd step : Shadhinata Class Stealth Heavy Corvettes
> 4th step : Excited?




4th step : Stealth Heavy Frigate w/ToT (most probably 3000~3500 ton class, reduced size 054x). By that time electronics will have shrunk so much that the masts will have changed shape quite a bit.....


----------



## bluesky

maroofz2000 said:


> The navy chief said the *construction of submarines* has already been completed and they will arrive in Bangladesh by this year.


I wonder about the true meaning of the word "Construction." Can I presume that 2 units of submarines are being *constructed newly* in a Chinese dockyard the design of which is that of Ming class, and these are not the old and used ones?


----------



## Arthur

First two Minerva class vessel for Coast Guard reached CTG today.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal9

bluesky said:


> I wonder about the true meaning of the word "Construction." Can I presume that 2 units of submarines are being *constructed newly* in a Chinese dockyard the design of which is that of Ming class, and these are not the old and used ones?



He meant 'construction of submarine tugs' have started and (by now) completed (two).

The submarine base is also being built (well under way).


----------



## bluesky

Bilal9 said:


> He meant 'construction of submarine tugs' have started and (by now) completed (two).
> 
> The submarine base is also being built (well under way).


Where will be the base located? Is it in Maheshkhali?


----------



## extra terrestrial

bluesky said:


> Where will be the base located? Is it in Maheshkhali?



At Pekua, Cox's Bazar...


----------



## Bilal9

extra terrestrial said:


> At Pekua, Cox's Bazar...



Guys we don't know the actual location. 

I hope we can agree that the less discussion on this - the better.


----------



## Bilal9

This is a de-classified Guide on Chinese Naval Power. I posted it here for the benefit of Bangladeshi members since there is a lot of interest in Chinese Navy vessels, especially subs.
Maybe @Penguin bhai can comment on the validity on some of this information below about Chinese subs, which seems a bit dated anyhow.

*Nuclear deterrence*
The mainstay of Chinese nuclear deterrence is land based mobile ICBMs, but the PLAN has long harbored the desire to carry its load of the burden. The first ballistic missile submarine was a sole Golf class diesel boat built with Russian assistance. The boat never became operational, instead being a testing boat for subsequent designs.





The Golf class boat was widely reported inactive but has recently be refitted, probably to assist in the JL-2 ballistic missile program. Due to its limited endurance and stealth the boat is unsuitable for operational employment except from Chinese waters from where, with JL-2s, it could hit Australia, Japan, Taiwan and some Russian and US overseas/Alaskan targets, but not mainland US. Compared to modern SSBNs to golf only carries two missiles verses a more typical load of 16.

The Golf was superseded by the altogether more modern Type-092 Xia class, with nuclear power and a hull form not unlike contemporary British and French SSBNs. The Xia class was comparatively unreliable and rarely ventured out of Chinese waters, it’s relatively short ranged JL-1 missiles not posing a serious threat relative to other SSBNs of the 1980s. Two boats were launched but one was lost and only one remains. This was reported out of service but has recently been refitted, repainted and as far as we can tell, returned to service possibly with upgraded missiles. The remaining Xia Class boat is ported near Qingdao:









Reports that the Xia class boat has been converted to a cruise missile carrier are interesting but unconfirmed.

The follow-on to the Xia class is the Type-094 Jin class SSBN. Compared to the Xia class these are of a similar design but significantly longer with the missiles placed further aft, and general improvements. The boats are overall comparable to Western SSBNs such as the French Le Triomphant class, although a notable characteristic is the older-generation conventional screw propulsion rather than the increasingly common pump-jet arrangement.








At least two boats have been commissioned with a total of 5 expected. Armed with just 12 SLBMs the Jin’s continue to carry fewer missiles than their western and Russian contemporaries, but the reported 8,000km range of the JL-2 is very formidable. It is unconfirmed as to whether they have MIRVs.

8,000km is not far enough however to hit mainland US from Chinese waters.





In order to threaten mainland US targets the Jin would have to make it past the formidable submarine tracking assets of US forces in the region (we can speculate bases in Guam, the tip of Alaska and Hawaii) and other ‘western’ allies such as Japan, South Korea, Australia and Taiwan. In essence the Chinese naval bases are every bit as ‘encircled’ by Western forces as the Soviets were, however unlike the Russians they cannot escape under the ice of the North Pole. China’s natural “bastion” is the Bohai Gulf to the west of Dalian, where we can reason that Chinese subs are relatively safe, but this does not offer the range advantage inherent of ocean-going submarine operations.

Perhaps a more likely operational patrol might be sailing south into the deep water of the South China Sea, or carefully sneaking into the Gulf of Thailand or Java Sea to target India from another less predictable angle, perhaps circumventing India’s growing anti-ballistic missile defences. There are reports of Type-094 SSBNs porting at the new submarine base on Hainan in southern China which lends itself to this latter scenario.


-------------------------

*3. Submarines*
As well as the modest force of SSBNs described above, PLAN has a relatively large and increasingly modern submarine fleet of both nuclear and conventional attack boats. These are of both Chinese and Russian designs and all could be modified to carry land attack cruise missiles, which China almost certainly has the technology for, if desired. Since around 2000 China has built several new submarine bases to accommodate the enhanced fleet.


*3.1 Nuclear Attack Submarines (SSN)*

5 x Type-091 ‘Han’ Class
2 + (est 5) x Type-093 ‘Shang’ class

The primary SSNs of the PLAN are the Type-093 Shang Class boats. These are generally thought to be equivalent of early Los Angeles class American SSNs and pose a serious threat to even the most modern adversary, especially with recent years of neglect in ASW circles. The PLAN has been using its submarines more aggressively, or rather more confidently, lately with high-profile incidents such as trailing US carrier battle groups. In this game, the Shang’s are China’s most potent submarines. Specifications and armament are not known but probably includes supercavitating torpedoes(Russian VA-111 Shkval-E) and anti-ship missiles, and possibly land attack cruise missiles. All torpedo tubes are mounted in the bow.





The Shangs are supported by 4 aging Han class. These were China’s first generation SSNs and share much in common with the Type-092 Xia class SSBN. A 5th Han has been retired as the newer Shangs join the line. The Hans are 1970s designs but remain a credible threat and satellite imagery confirms at least one boat undergoing refit recently which may include unknown upgrades.





*3.2 Conventional attack submarines (SSK)*

4+ x Type-041A/B Yuan class
10 x Type 636 ‘Kilo’ class
2 x Type 877-EKM ‘Kilo’ class
16 x Type-039/G/G1 Song class
10-15 Type-035 Ming class (retiring/reserve?)
5-8 Type-033 ‘Romeo’ class (retiring)

The most formidable SSK in Chinese service is the indigenous Type-041 Yuan class boat, which is clearly based on the Russian Kilo class but with extensive modifications similar to Russia’s own Kilo follow-on, the Lada class. The Yuan differs most noticeably in sail-mount hydroplanes and more conventional tail. The Yuan is also reported to have an air-independent propulsion system similar to those on the latest western SSKs for quieter running. There are two distinct models, -A & -B, with future boats expected to feature pump-jet propulsion.

continued......


----------



## Bilal9

The Yuans serve along side a large fleet of Russian designed Kilo class submarines. 









The Kilos are known to carry Shkval rocket-torpedoes and Club anti-ship cruise missiles, and represent a very potent striking force within the confines of Chinese littorals. The main base for PLAN Kilos is near the town of Qiangtouzhen south of Shanghai. 






The other modern SSKs of the PLAN are the Type-039 and Type-039G/G1 Song Class. These were built in the mid 1990s to present and show French influence, but also some characteristics of the older Romeo and Ming class boats. 




The original Songs featured a stepped sail similar to the Mings, but more recent boats of the ‘G’ and ‘G1’ variants have a more conventional sail to reduce noise.















China also operates a number of Ming and Romeo class diesel boats. The Mings are improved Romeo class produced in China but from a modern perspective are virtually inseparable. Most of the Romeos have now been retired and the Mings may be following suit. 


continued......


----------



## Bilal9

China is not reported to employ any midget submarines but they cannot be ruled out. There were some midget submarines in the past, possibly prototypes, and one sub may be visible in Google Earth. 



 

*4. Missile Boat Menace

4.1 Type-022 stealth*

China maintains the world’s largest fleet of missile boats, rivaled numerically only by Iran. The backbone of the PLAN missile boat flotillas is the extremely modern, and potent, Type-022 ‘Houbei’ class stealth catamaran. 





The biggest deal about the Type-022 is not its stealth, or its innovative wave-piercing catamaran hull, or its powerful anti-ship punch; it’s that there are around 70 of these boats in service! 

The Type-022 has program has maintained relative secrecy with no official figures of the number of boats ordered, and most observer’s estimates are around 40 hulls. My analysis suggests a figure higher still. The Type-022s rarely have hull numbers painted on them, but the Chinese have inadvertently assisted the most dedicated amateur analysts by painting each in a unique camouflage scheme – no two boats are painted the same! So someone with a enough patience could filter through the masses of photos of these boats and catalogue the ‘signature’ camouflage, thus allowing a reasoned estimate of force strength. I am that sad, although I gave up after the first few hundred photos! I’ve identified 64 distinct profiles. 

We can speculate that the USN could use similar analysis of the upper deck camouflage to use satellites to automatically identify and track each of the class. 

Errors, such as double-counting a hull, repainting of hulls etc, are probably cancelled out by the fact that I stopped my analysis without studying every available photo, and that there are boats out there which I simply haven’t seen. 70 is pretty reasonable, and whatever the figure it amounts to a huge fleet and reflects incredible resource dedication and industrial capacity given that it has amassed over just 5-6 years!

The hull of the boat is based on wave-piercing catamaran technology transferred to China from Australian firm AMD Marine Consulting (not Austal!) for fast ferries. A very similar AMD design shows the characteristic twin hull form:





Civilian models are powered by diesels and can achieve 35-40kts, typical of missile boats. The large exhausts of the Type-022, which vent between the hulls to reduce infrared signature, suggest gas turbines, potentially increasing top speed and acceleration. There are several related designs in Chinese civilian service as ferries or rescue boats.

The program started at least in 2000 when satellite imagery of the lead yard, Jiangnan in Shanghai, shows a slightly smaller catamaran design in civilian colours. In 2004 production Type-022s started to be turned out at Jiangnan. The Type-022s are significantly larger than the “prototype” or proof-of-concept hull at about 45m length. Production was extended to other yards to meet demand. By 2008 building of Type-022s at Jiangnan had slowed to a trickle or ceased completely, and the yard is now being redeveloped. It is not clear whether construction ius continuing elsewhere but it appears that the bulk of the fleet has been built. 





The boats were also produced in Guangzhou starting in 2005/6. 





Each Type-022 boat carries 8 x JY-83 anti-ship missiles. These have a range of about 200km with external targeting, or about 18-25km when relying on the boat’s onboard radar for targeting (depending on size of target. Calculation using http://radarproblems.com/calculators/horizon.htm) 
External targeting is more probable, certainly in optimal employment, and the Type-022 has various sensors including a stealthy fold-down datalink antenna. Variants of this missile are generally claimed to have been responsible for the striking of Israel’s corvette Ahi Hanit off the Lebanese coast in July 2006, although that was possibly a much smaller missile. 

continued......


----------



## Bilal9

Operationally the Type-022 appears to operate using pack tactics with four or more boats. With each boat carrying 8 missiles, that equates to up to 32 anti-ship missiles per attack. Saturation attacks have long been discussed but are obviously hard to pull-off and have never been employed in a real war. Type-022 appears to be built and operated with such attacks in mind. A typical Type-022 base has at least 8 boats based there, such as this one:





The Type-022 compares favorably to other missile boats in many respects. Of particular relevance is the new Kuang Hua IV class of the Taiwanese navy. On paper these are also stealthy, though less so than the Type-022. Stealth is such a large part of Type-022’s design that even small details like the windows have RCS reducing saw-tooth edges.The Kuang Hua is significantly smaller, particularly in internal volume, and less well armed in both anti-ship missiles (4 x HF-II) and guns (1-2 crewed 20mm guns or more commonly 2 crewed .50cal machine guns).


Although the 30mm AK-630 CIWS is reasonably effective against aircraft and missiles at point range, it has a limited arc of fire the Type-022 lacks any air-defences at the rear:





Generally there is a school of thought that missile boats are not a serious threat to ‘real’ navies. One popular theory propagated by the Royal Navy is that the missile boats would be easily sunk by shipboard helicopters before they could get within range of launching their missiles. This is a valid argument for a RN frigate operating in the Arabian Sea, approached by Iranian boats. Indeed RN Lynx helicopters armed with Sea Skua missiles proved very effective in both the Falklands and Gulf wars. But this argument appears less convincing when the Type-022 is taken as the adversary. It is relatively stealthy, operating in littorals, employing data links to achieve long range targeting and deployed in huge quantities. It’s also worth remembering that in a scenario where China was facing a major navy (even Taiwan’s) the opposing helicopter force would be subject to distraction of submarine hunting, and quite possibly air-supremacy. Most countries do not equip their shipboard helicopters with anti-ship missiles anyway.

Regardless of the above assessment, many observers regard the Type-022 as a doctrinal dinosaur, a hang-over from the PLAN’s Soviet influenced strategies of the past and that PLAN should only be spending on blue-water assets. An interesting perspective worth thinking about.


continued......


----------



## Bilal9

*4.2 Other missile boats*

In the 1990s many observers expected the Type 520T HOUJIAN class (aka Type-037-II) missile boats to be the next major production FAC (Fast Attack Craft) of the PLAN. Only 5 were eventually built, of which one was nearly sunk in a collision and had to be extensively rebuilt. These boats are larger than previous PLAN missile boats and carried 6 YJ-8 series anti-ship missiles (probably YJ-82). The vessels also have heavier anti-air weaponry than previous designs with two twin 30mm AAA and one twin 37mm gun. 





One vessel was fitted with a Russian AK-176 76mm gun, and another tested the FL-2000 SAM system. The vessels are based in Hong Kong and Guangzhou on rotation. 









The PLAN also operates a large fleet of Type 037-IG (Houxin Class) Missile Corvettes which are essentially Type-037I (Haijiu class) sub-chasers with YJ-8 series anti-ship missiles bolted onto the stern. The Type-037I was produced in much larger quantities than the more advanced but contemporary Type-037-II described above, with 18 in service with the PLAN. All are serving with the Southern fleet.









The PLAN also has a large number of obsolete Soviet-era Osa class missile boats (locally produced as Type 021 Huangfeng) and Type-024 Houku class boats (based on Soviet Komar class). All are retired or in reserve and do not pose a credible threat in today’s battlefield.


----------



## Fenrir

Bilal9 said:


> China is not reported to employ any midget submarines but they cannot be ruled out. There were some midget submarines in the past, possibly prototypes, and one sub may be visible in Google Earth.



Seems to be an outdated article. China does operate at least one 35 meter special operations midget submarine, similar in size to North Korea's Sang-O class.






As well as operating several classes of swimmer delivery vehicles, also classified as midget submarines.


















Bilal9 said:


> China is not reported to employ any midget submarines but they cannot be ruled out. There were some midget submarines in the past, possibly prototypes, and one sub may be visible in Google Earth.



This is the midget submarine in the photo above, it's clearly different from the other shot I posted.











China currently operates at least one midget submarine alongside several classes of swimmer delivery vehicle, and the above has been retired.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Technogaianist said:


> Seems to be an outdated article. China does operate at least one 35 meter special operations midget submarine, similar in size to North Korea's Sang-O class.
> 
> As well as operating several classes of swimmer delivery vehicles, also classified as midget submarines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the midget submarine in the photo above, it's clearly different from the other shot I posted.



Thanks for the very informative post!

Midget subs are fascinating for special ops such as harbor warfare however I do not know if such ops play a large part in Chinese naval doctrine.

Yes - the article is dated (2010) however there is a lot of interest in Bangladesh Navy circles on 'real' Sub purchases past the two refurb Mings for training already bought. These will possibly be variants of the KILO/S20 but won't be ballistic missile carriers (obviously) like the confirmed Pakistani S26/S30 models.

More details about Pakistani S26/S30 project.

http://thediplomat.com/2016/08/chin...with-8-new-stealth-attack-submarines-by-2028/

*Pakistan Navy's Project S-26/Type 032 Qing-Class & Project S-30/Type 032 Qing-Class Submarines*

China’s R & D programme to develop the double-hulled Project S-26/Type 032 Qing-class and Project S-30/Type 032 Qing-class SSK submarines—all to be powered by China-developed Stirling Engine air-independent propulsion systems—was begun in January 2005.






The first and only S-26 was launched at Wuchang Shipyard in Wuhan in September 2010, and it completed its harbour-trials by September 2012. Its sea-trials commenced on October 16, 2012 in the Bohai Sea. The S-26 has a length of 92.6 metres, width of 10 metres, hydroplane width of 13 metres and a height of 17.2 metres. It has a draught of 6.85 metres when surfaced with a displacement of 3,797 tons. It operates at a submerged depth of 160 metres, but can dive as deep as 200 metres. Maximum surfaced speed is 10 Knots and maximum submerged speed is 14 Knots. It can operate with a crew of 88 for 30 days without resupply, or 200 crewmen for three days.






The S-30 will have a submerged displacement of 6,628 tons, and will be armed with four vertically-launched Babur long-range land-attack cruise missiles and two submarine-launched ballistic missiles (SLBM), most likely the upgraded JL-1 SLBM. Construction of the first S-30 is presently underway at Wuhan. Deliveries, however, will not commence until 2020 at best. 



The S-26 and S-30 submarines are being developed by China solely for the Pakistan Navy, and they will not enter service with the PLA Navy. The Pakistan Navy will procure four S-26s and four S-30s. China will also supply Pakistan with a submarine rebuild centre (SRC) that will be located at Ormara, and a VLF communications facility that will be located at Turbat. Deliveries of the S-26 submarines will begin by 2017.




http://trishul-trident.blogspot.com/2015/04/pakistan-navys-project-s-26type-032.html


----------



## bluesky

Bilal9 said:


> Guys we don't know the actual location.
> 
> I hope we can agree that the less discussion on this - the better.



In this age of satellite no classified information remains secret to an enemy country. Quite a deep sea is needed near the base. I guess, Paira cannot be built for a base because the sea there is not that deep. Unlike the surface ships, the submarines go out of or come back to the base under the water. A submarine surfaces up when it is inside the base. Maheshkhali, Cox's Bazaar area may be suitable for a base. Some of the sea islands may also be suitable.


----------



## Bilal9

Bilal9 said:


> 4th step : Stealth Heavy Frigate w/ToT (most probably 3000~3500 ton class, reduced size 054x). By that time electronics will have shrunk so much that the masts will have changed shape quite a bit.....



a size comparison between the 056 class (C13B) light corvette and the 054 class frigate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

F


Bilal9 said:


> a size comparison between the 056 class (C13B) light corvette and the 054 class frigate.


thats too little


----------



## extra terrestrial

Bilal9 said:


> 4th step : Stealth Heavy Frigate w/ToT (most probably 3000~3500 ton class, reduced size 054x). By that time electronics will have shrunk so much that the masts will have changed shape quite a bit.....



Heard about that frigate which was evaluated by BN, it still bore a project name rather than an official designation... Is it really ready for export?


----------



## Bilal9

extra terrestrial said:


> Heard about that frigate which was evaluated by BN, it still bore a project name rather than an official designation... Is it really ready for export?



Well the 054A+ Jiangkai II shown above was just an improved 054A frigate (3500~4000 tons). What you see above is a future version with modernized phased array versions of air search, surface gun control, and navigational radars and featuring improved stealth. These will cost in the range of USD 350 Million or three for a Billion (as offered to Thailand in 2013). China lost out to Korea on that bid.

The numbered version that you may be talking about is the heavy corvette C28A (3000 tons) as supplied to the Algerian Navy. The Algerians got three so far (2016) and have options to get three more. This (although named a heavy corvette) is larger than a lot of frigates, and if inducted, would be even larger than the Samudra Joy class.

There was lots of talk in Bangladesh Navy circles about getting that one as a stopgap measure between now and the 054A+.

Images of the third Algerian Navy Corvette C28A 'Ezzadjer'









https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/C28A_Class_Corvette

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bigbossman

Bangladesh Navy Ships






New ships of Bangladesh Coast Guard

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Bangladesh buys Coast Guard ship and give it to Navy! Then buys Navy ship, unarm it and give it to Coast Guard! Why? I am confused! 

Hope Govt buys some decent ship for Navy. BTW, I like German MEKO A-200 design. Anyway, I hope for the best...


----------



## Arthur

OrdinaryGenius said:


> Bangladesh buys Coast Guard ship and give it to Navy! Then buys Navy ship, unarm it and give it to Coast Guard! Why? I am confused!




Those cutters were free. Your argument is invalid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Khan saheb said:


> Those cutters were free. Your argument is invalid.


LOL to your comment...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Khan saheb said:


> Those cutters were free. Your argument is invalid.



Well - almost free. We still had to pay for 'auxiliary' expenses. But yeah - good bargain for a training ship.

The two Hamilton class USCG cutters are excellent platforms for training cadets in the Bangladesh Navy. They feature gas turbine power and are relatively fast for ships in the Navy.

The four Minerva class Italian corvettes were de-armed because their role is now OPV - fisheries patrol and anti-piracy mostly. I don't think it makes sense putting twenty first century arms on a twentieth century vessel. 

Our Public and private yards are fully capable of building any naval vessel of up to seven thousand tons - so those builds are slated for the future (Heavy corvettes and frigates). 

If a nation south and east of us can build stealth frigates then we can as well. Our maritime ship-building tradition goes way back compared to the rest of South Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## extra terrestrial

Bilal9 said:


> Well the 054A+ Jiangkai II shown above was just an improved 054A frigate (3500~4000DWT). What you see above is a future version with modernized phased array versions of air search, surface gun control, and navigational radars and featuring improved stealth. These will cost in the range of USD 350 Million or three for a Billion (as offered to Thailand in 2013). China lost out to Korea on that bid.
> 
> The numbered version that you may be talking about is the heavy corvette C28A (3000 DWT) as supplied to the Algerian Navy. The Algerians got three so far (2016) and have options to get three more. This (although named a heavy corvette) is larger than a lot of frigates, and if inducted, would be even larger than the Samudra Joy class.
> 
> There was lots of talk in Bangladesh Navy circles about getting that one as a stopgap measure between now and the 054A+.
> 
> Images of the third Algerian Navy Corvette C28A 'Ezzadjer'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/C28A_Class_Corvette



I was actually referring to the "High Performance Frigate" that was displayed in the IDEX 2013. Perhaps, an export variant of Type 054A with a smaller displacement.
http://www.navyrecognition.com/inde...e-lhd-and-submarine-designs-at-idex-2013.html

I'm not sure if there is any official designation to the Frigate yet... The specs look just about what we need, though nothing concrete about its ASW capabilities. However, this article gives a bit of insight on the possibilities of inserting ASW capabilities on customer demand...

I don't know how it will be (or is) faring in the race against the Incheon class...


----------



## Bilal9

extra terrestrial said:


> I was actually referring to the "High Performance Frigate" that was displayed in the IDEX 2013. Perhaps, an export variant of Type 054 with a smaller displacement.
> http://www.navyrecognition.com/inde...e-lhd-and-submarine-designs-at-idex-2013.html
> 
> I'm not sure if there is any official designation to the Frigate yet... The specs look just about what we need, though nothing concrete about its ASW capabilities. However, this article gives a bit of insight on the possibilities of inserting ASW capabilities on customer demand...
> 
> I don't know how it will be (or is) faring in the race against the Incheon class...



Thanks for the link.

I think Incheon class is too expensive and putting western radars (or even recent vintage Chinese radars) on a Chinese frigate is great for keeping the Navy capable. The BN purchase trend so far looks that way.



extra terrestrial said:


> I was actually referring to the "High Performance Frigate" that was displayed in the IDEX 2013. Perhaps, an export variant of Type 054 with a smaller displacement.
> http://www.navyrecognition.com/inde...e-lhd-and-submarine-designs-at-idex-2013.html



That is a similar design to the larger Freedom class littoral combat platform proposed by Lockheed Martin to the USN. A bit different, but largely the same...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## extra terrestrial

Bilal9 said:


> Thanks for the link.
> 
> I think Incheon class is too expensive and putting western radars (or even recent vintage Chinese radars) on a Chinese frigate is great for keeping the Navy capable. The BN purchase trend so far looks that way.



I guess maintenance and logistics are also an issue... For instance, the Incheon class comes with CODOG propulsion and so do the Hamilton class cutters... While the propulsion of High-Performance Frigate would be most likely CODAD, similar to the BNS Bangabandhu... I'm not sure which one the BN is comfortable to deal with...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sahureka2

Italy Genoa shipyard
Former *Danaide* and former *Urania*










Photo Franco Lena/navi e armatori

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## bd_4_ever

Khan saheb said:


> Those cutters were free. Your argument is invalid.





OrdinaryGenius said:


> Bangladesh buys Coast Guard ship and give it to Navy! Then buys Navy ship, unarm it and give it to Coast Guard! Why? I am confused!
> 
> Hope Govt buys some decent ship for Navy. BTW, I like German MEKO A-200 design. Anyway, I hope for the best...



I think what OrdinaryGenius meant was why Minerva Class, which suits better for the navy, was purchased for Coast Guard. Good question. I would have personally liked to see them go to the navy, armed to the teeth.

But idk, do we have like a vision 20XX for Coast guard as well?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

bd_4_ever said:


> do we have like a vision 20XX for Coast guard as well?



I don't know if the much ridiculed Forces Goal 2030 includes goals for Bangladesh Coast guard. Maybe not.

On the submarine front though - Forces Goal 2030 mentions buying 'real' subs post Ming class acquisitions.

Maybe the S26 class - export version of the 039G Yuan class which Thailand is buying.


----------



## bluesky

*Excerpts from The Diplomat

Costs of a Type 054A by Segment*

This author estimates that the Type 054A currently costs a total of approximately $348 million per vessel to build and fit out (Exhibit 1). This estimate derives from breaking the ship down by its main systems categories (hull and equipment, propulsion/power transmission, weapons, and electronics) and calculating their respective costs, as well as the cost of the labor needed to assemble the ship into a finished product. The estimate relies heavily on valuation by analogy in many cases because Chinese sources simply do not disclose cost information on the vast majority of the inputs used in warships being built in China. As such, the figure as stands is conservative and may overestimate the construction and equipment costs.

*Exhibit 1: Type 054A Cost Breakdown*

Million USD, Percentage of total estimated ship cost (numbers rounded)





Source: Alibaba, U.S. Navy, Local and Foreign Media Sources, Author’s Analysis

The next section elaborates sequentially on the Type 054A’s cost structure, with the areas that contribute the most to final ship cost addressed first.

*Electronics: $102 million, 29 percent*. Chinese military-grade electronics makers disclose little or no information on the unit costs of systems they produce for the People’s Liberation Army (PLA). Moreover, the PLA does not publish detailed budgets such as those commonplace in US DoD. As such, this analysis uses a valuation by analogy approach to estimate the likely cost of the ship’s main electronics systems. The ship’s ZKJ-4B/6 combat data system is said to be based on Thompson CSF’s Tavitac. _The Naval Institute Guide to World Naval Weapons Systems, 1997-1998_ estimated that the Tavitac accounted for less than 5 percent of the final cost of the French Lafayette frigate, which based on the US$466 million original unit cost of the six Lafayette-class frigates (“Kang Ding”) purchased by Taiwan in 1992, suggests Tavitac costs approximately US$20 million. Given the systems’ stated similarity, it is reasonable to value the ZKJ-4B/6 at US$20 million per unit.

The Type 382 3D search radar likely costs approximately $15 million per unit based on the price of the AMD radar system Saab sold to Australia for its Canberra-class LHD and the fact that Chinese radar makers likely have not yet attained the experience and efficiency level of Saab’s production process. The Type 054A’s sonar suite likely costs around $20 million, based on the unit cost of the Royal Navy’s Sonar 2087 and the procurement requirements the U.S. Navy used in 2005 when specifying the characteristics of a new towed sonar array. Finally, the author estimates that the Type 054A’s machinery control system costs $15 million, based on the fact that Northrup Grumman has contracted to supply the much larger LHA-7 amphibious assault ship’s machinery control system at a cost of $50.6 million. The author acknowledges that shipboard electronics costs may in fact be lower, although no data presently known to him supports a lower cost.

*Weapons: $84 million, 24 percent*. The most expensive part of the Type 054A’s weapons suite is likely the vertical launching system cells. An 8-cell module from the US Mk 41 VLS system – the most widely used in the world – costs around $15 million. The Type 054A has 32 total VLS cells and the author discounts the 8-cell module cost to $10 million, making the system cost an estimated $40 million. The second most expensive component of the Type 054A’s armament are its two Type 730 close in weapon systems (“CIWS”), which likely cost around $11 million for both. The U.S. Navy’s Phalanx Block 1B CIWS costs $5.6 million per unit, and the author believes this is a reasonable proxy for the Type 730 CIWS cost because although the Chinese gun is a larger caliber and the system is physically larger, the assembly and materials costs are likely substantially lower.

*Labor: $75 million, 22 percent*. While data is somewhat scarce, building and commissioning a frigate-sized warship of between 3,000 and 4,000 tons displacement appears to require between 2.5 million man hours (U.S. FFG-7) and 10.8 million man hours (India Godavari-class) of labor. The author estimates that at present, Chinese military shipyards, which can afford a higher degree of labor intensity than Western yards due to a large labor force, but which are also almost certainly substantially more efficient than Indian yards, require around 3.2 million man hours to build and commission a Type 054A frigate. Chinese yards’ average labor cost is based on the 2013 labor expenditures of Jiangsu Rongsheng, a top private shipbuilder, which are then increased by 25 percent to reflect the premium paid for special skill sets required for shipbuilding work done to naval specifications.

*Hull and equipment: $45 million, 13 percent*. This cost estimate is based on the fact that around one-third of the light ship weight of surface combatants such as the Type 054A typically consists of metals – primarily steel, along with lesser quantities of high-grade alloys and wiring and pipes. The author then multiplied the 1,200 metric tons of steel likely required for a ship the size of the Type 054A by an average cost of $2,000/metric tons for high quality steel such as that used in warships. The remainder of the cost comes from composite materials and radar absorbent materials, whose cost data was obtained from similar items sold on Alibaba.com and from the cost of applying radar absorbent coatings to frigate-sized U.S. warships, as disclosed by the _Chicago Tribune_ (admittedly a bit dated as it is 1993-vintage). Cost data for paint, piping, pumps, valves, and wiring also come from similar Chinese-made items advertised for sale on Alibaba.com as well as the London Metals Exchange spot price for copper, the underlying component of wiring, and likely at least part of the pipe alloys.

*Propulsion: $32 million, 9 percent*. The biggest share of the Type 054A’s propulsion costs come from its four Pielstick/Shaanxi PA6 diesel engines. At least one trading company offers Pielstick engines for sale at between $1and $10 million apiece. This estimate uses the mid-range price of $5 million per engine to reflect the size of the engine and the premium quality needed for a military application. The balance of the estimated cost reflects the gearbox, drive shafts, steering gear, and props.

*Miscellaneous costs: $10 million, 3 percent*. This category is a “catchall” that helps the overall estimate account for bits and pieces that might have been overlooked in the process of estimating each ship segment’s cost.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

With one move, Indonesia has moved twenty years ahead of everyone else in Asia in light frigate/heavy corvette technology (2500 ton Damen 10514 design). The first two started sea-trials a month ago....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bigbossman

BANGLADESH NAVY SUBMARINE HAND OVER CEREMONY

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nilgiri

Well thats a relief, at least theres decent surface treatment to get rid of the major rust earlier.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major d1

Now Hub of some sub


----------



## Kandari-Hushiyaar

https://defence.pk/threads/two-submarines-added-to-bangladesh-armada.460928/

https://defence.pk/threads/bangladesh-buys-two-chinese-submarines.460951/#post-8911606


----------



## sahureka2

Photos show earlier sea trial of the submarines with bangladesh crew.










photo user nick-name WestRiver / sinodefence

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Nilgiri

sahureka2 said:


> Photos show earlier sea trial of the submarines with bangladesh crew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo user nick-name WestRiver / sinodefence



The hull mounted passive sonar. Is it a Chinese build or an earlier soviet model borrowed from say foxtrot?

@Penguin


----------



## Bilal9

Nilgiri said:


> The hull mounted passive sonar. Is it a Chinese build or an earlier soviet model borrowed from say foxtrot?
> 
> @Penguin



I do not want to step on @Penguin Bhai's toes, but found the following write-up on Chinese sonar program development interesting....

http://www.afcea.org/content/?q=chinese-naval-sonar-evolves-foreign-influences

"The initial phase of the Chinese sonar program began with Soviet searchlight sonars provided from 1954 to 1975. The searchlight sonars were high frequency (HF) units that transmitted and received echoes in one direction. *The first sonar-equipped submarines acquired from the Soviet Union were four World War II vintage S-class submarines with the MARS-12 passive sonar delivered in 1954. Two years later, components for the first of 21 Soviet Whiskey-class diesel submarines included the TAMIR 5LS active sonar*. The Chinese assembled these kits in their own shipyards with Soviet assistance. China established a manufacturing plant for these sonars and produced more than 100, and they likely were exact copies of the Soviet examples.

The passive arrays could have been slightly improved MARS 24 sonars, indicating 24 instead of 12 transducer elements. This would provide much improved bearing accuracy and reduced beam side lobes. Chinese shipyards went into a large production run of the submarines, designating them as Type 031. Chinese efforts to obtain more modern Soviet submarines and sonars were thwarted by the cooling of relations in 1960 when the Soviet Union began to pull back its military technicians and engineers. *China did manage to obtain plans and drawings of the Romeo-class diesel submarine. This submarine had TAMIR 5L active sonar and a FENIKS passive array. China’s shipyards produced 64 Romeo copies, designated Type 033. Unlike the Type 031, the Type 033 bows did have a unique fez-shaped topside transducer, which indicated that the newer sonars had been obtained. Two 033 submarines reportedly were upgraded with French DUUX-5 sonars in 1983.*"

Chinese sonars used on the Ming class are probably improved copies of soviet cold-war era sonars like Hercules (Active/Passive) and Feniks (passive).

Also - look at these sources, wiki says that 035G uses upgraded French DUUX-5 sonars. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Type_035_submarine#Variants

http://www.dtic.mil/dtic/tr/fulltext/u2/a306680.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Penguin

Thanks bilal9, AFCEA is interesting.
http://www.afcea.org/content/?q=chinese-naval-sonar-evolves-foreign-influences

Hydrophones are an early form of passive sonar. Soviet use of passive sonar dates back to 1929, when first representative samples were obtained from German firms of Elektroakustik and Atlas-Werke. This was used to outfit submarines then under construction. Systems for small submarines were called MERCURY, for larger boats it was called MARS (so, you get these names with a number to indicate a particular sonar system, notable transducer elements. MARS-12 has 24 transducers). First vessels thus receiving passive sonar were the Dekabrist-class submarines _Dekabrist_, and _Krasnogvardeyets_ and battleship _Marat_, originally the Russian battleship _Petropavlovsk_ (1911) and third of the four _Gangut_-class dreadnoughts built before World War I for the Imperial Russian Navy, the first Russian class of dreadnoughts. From 1930 work started on additional passive sonar system SATURN.

*History of Russian Underwater Acoustics*
Oleg A. Godin,David R. Palmer
https://books.google.nl/books?id=oN...#v=onepage&q=" passive sonar" soviet&f=false

The Soviet-era S-class submarines had Mars-12
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soviet_S-class_submarine

In addition to Whiskey class, China also had the Type 033, licenced Soviet Romeo sub, which used the MARS-12, and this is the precursor to Type 35 Whiskey. The *ES5A* upgrade for the Type 033 saw improvements mainly in the replacement of equipment of Soviet origin with domestic Chinese system, which included using the domestic Chinese Type 801 sonar in place or the original Soviet MARS-24 sonar. The only difference between Type 801 sonar and its predecessor MARS-24 sonar is that there are 24 transducer elements for Type 801 as opposed to 12 in the original MARS 24, so the Chinese sonar had better accuracy.

In the 1970s, China's Wuhan Ship Development and Design Institute (701 Institute) built an improved submarine based on the Type 033 hull, named *Type 035 Ming*. These also had the Type 801 as standard passive sonar.

*Type 035G*: Program begun in 1985, and the first unit with pennant number 356 was lunched in 1989, entering service in December 1990, and state certification received in 1993. This is the first Type 035 series to have anti-submarine (ASW) capability. The primary weaponry for Type 035G is Yu-3 torpedo, and French sonar DUUX-5 and its Chinese built version were used on later units, 12 of which were completed between 1990 to 1999. The last unit with pennant number 308 was lengthened by 2 meters to add a section for AIP tests.
*Type 035ET*: French sonar system and its equivalent Chinese version on ES5E export version of Ming was expensive, so a cheaper alternative was developed, using Italian sonar systems, the JP-64 active sonar and Velox passive sonar of Toti-class submarine. However, this failed to attract any buyers and the unit went into Chinese service instead.
*ES5F*: Export version with integrated sonar system that integrates previously separated active, passive ranging, flank (and towed upon customer's request) sonar into one.

http://military.wikia.com/wiki/Romeo-class_submarine

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Arthur

Bilal9 said:


> I do not want to step on @Penguin Bhai's toes, but found the following write-up on Chinese sonar program development interesting....
> 
> http://www.afcea.org/content/?q=chinese-naval-sonar-evolves-foreign-influences
> 
> "The initial phase of the Chinese sonar program began with Soviet searchlight sonars provided from 1954 to 1975. The searchlight sonars were high frequency (HF) units that transmitted and received echoes in one direction. *The first sonar-equipped submarines acquired from the Soviet Union were four World War II vintage S-class submarines with the MARS-12 passive sonar delivered in 1954. Two years later, components for the first of 21 Soviet Whiskey-class diesel submarines included the TAMIR 5LS active sonar*. The Chinese assembled these kits in their own shipyards with Soviet assistance. China established a manufacturing plant for these sonars and produced more than 100, and they likely were exact copies of the Soviet examples.
> 
> The passive arrays could have been slightly improved MARS 24 sonars, indicating 24 instead of 12 transducer elements. This would provide much improved bearing accuracy and reduced beam side lobes. Chinese shipyards went into a large production run of the submarines, designating them as Type 031. Chinese efforts to obtain more modern Soviet submarines and sonars were thwarted by the cooling of relations in 1960 when the Soviet Union began to pull back its military technicians and engineers. *China did manage to obtain plans and drawings of the Romeo-class diesel submarine. This submarine had TAMIR 5L active sonar and a FENIKS passive array. China’s shipyards produced 64 Romeo copies, designated Type 033. Unlike the Type 031, the Type 033 bows did have a unique fez-shaped topside transducer, which indicated that the newer sonars had been obtained. Two 033 submarines reportedly were upgraded with French DUUX-5 sonars in 1983.*"
> 
> Chinese sonars used on the Ming class are probably improved copies of soviet cold-war era sonars like Hercules (Active/Passive) and Feniks (passive).
> 
> Also - look at these sources, wiki says that 035G uses upgraded French DUUX-5 sonars.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Type_035_submarine#Variants
> 
> http://www.dtic.mil/dtic/tr/fulltext/u2/a306680.pdf


Upgraded French DUUX, I believe. During the Sino- Soviet split China enjoyed some tot from Europe. Especially in sonar & Data link technology. France & Italy helped the Chinese with some crucial technologies in that time period.

Chinese military upgraded and enhanced on those technologies later.
It's suspected that despite western arms embargo on China, some European technology still found it's way into China all through out the '90 's.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Khan saheb said:


> Upgraded French DUUX, I believe. During the Sino- Soviet split China enjoyed some tot from Europe. Especially in sonar & Data link technology. France & Italy helped the Chinese with some crucial technologies in that time period.
> 
> Chinese military upgraded and enhanced on those technologies later.
> It's suspected that despite western arms embargo on China, some European technology still found it's waycin China all through out the '90 's.



Yup, agreed on all points.

They copied the Exocet missile too I believe (C-802).

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/C-802

Now in use in the following Bangladesh Navy platforms,

BNS Osman, Type 053H1 (Jianghu-II) class frigate
BNS Abu Bakar and BNS Ali Haider, Type 053H2 (Jianghu-III) class frigate 
Shadhinota Class corvettes

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arthur

Bilal9 said:


> Yup, agreed on all points.
> 
> They copied the Exocet missile too I believe (C-802).
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/C-802
> 
> Now in use in the following Bangladesh Navy platforms,
> 
> BNS Osman, Type 053H1 (Jianghu-II) class frigate
> BNS Abu Bakar and BNS Ali Haider, Type 053H2 (Jianghu-III) class frigate
> Shadhinota Class corvettes


The datalink and sonar onboard Type 53 H1/G/H3G is European originated too. Datalink is Chinese copy of Type 11 link from Italy. The Sonar was initially a Soviet sonar from Riga Class produced in China. Later during the '80 's, it was upgraded, transistor tubes were replaced with IC. Later versions got designs from France. France supplied with some sonar designs for the surface warships.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

BN is actively negotiating to buy two advanced frigates from a reputed supplier.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Species

Khan saheb said:


> BN is actively negotiating to buy two advanced frigates from a reputed supplier.



I really hope they have VLS. But may be we should build them here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Species said:


> I really hope they have VLS. But may be we should build them here.



If Myanmar can build them, so can we. If Stealth destroyers can be built South of Kolkata, certainly we can build a few 3000 ton frigates. Our maritime build traditions go as far back if not more.

Ship hulls and superstructures up to 7000 tons displacement can be (and has been) built. Weapons and naval radar integration is an issue.

The other larger issue is political and diplomatic will. Which is the main issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arthur

Bilal9 said:


> Ship hulls and superstructures up to 7000 tons displacement can be (and has been) built. Weapons and naval radar integration is an issue.
> 
> The other larger issue is political and diplomatic will. Which is the main issue.



In many way the Padma Class project was game changer for BN.

For instance it opened our strategists eyes to the fact that indigenous building is cost effective & economical. It costed BN less than half the price it would have cost them if imported off the shelf.

This has driven BN to push ahead with the indigenous building of Durjoy class LPC despite some confusion & unwillingness among the political establishment. And cemented the path of future in house construction of warships in BD. I strongly believe BN will go on with the Shadhinota class construction project in KSY & thus gather know how for our future Frigate project.

Edit : Sorry, it's Durjoy class not Nirvoy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bd_4_ever

Okay okay,

Can someone just please summarize all these classes, according to what ships they are? I get confused with the bangla name.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

bd_4_ever said:


> Okay okay,
> 
> Can someone just please summarize all these classes, according to what ships they are? I get confused with the bangla name.



Here they are linked to Wiki. These are the newest 'standardized' classes of Naval vessels to be built locally and to replace the various different classes in existence prior.

Maybe someone can post an image of the 'Nirbhoy' class.

Padma class is the newest OPV made locally. 350 ton class I believe. Guns and Manpads for defense. 25 planned - 5 in service








2. Durjoy-class is the newest patrol craft being made locally, 650 ton class, more sophisticated, ASW, Missile equipped. 8 planned, two in service.






3. Shadhinota class is the new 1300 ton class of missile corvette (C13B, China 056 class variant), planned to be built locally. Two in service, two being built in China. Two more (at least) planned locally. Very small littoral corvette package, but potent and sophisticated. Has stealth features.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bd_4_ever

Bilal9 said:


> Here they are linked to Wiki. These are the newest 'standardized' classes of Naval vessels to be built locally and to replace the various different classes in existence prior.
> 
> Maybe someone can post an image of the 'Nirbhoy' class.
> 
> Padma class is the newest OPV made locally. 350 ton class I believe. Guns and Manpads for defense. 25 planned - 5 in service
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Durjoy-class is the newest patrol craft being made locally, 650 ton class, more sophisticated, ASW, Missile equipped. 8 planned, two in service.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Shadhinota class is the new 1300 ton class of missile corvette (C13B, China 056 class variant), planned to be built locally. Two in service, two being built in China. Two more (at least) planned locally. Very small littoral corvette package, but potent and sophisticated. Has stealth features.



Great, thanks for the summary! I like the quick progress to Shadhinota class, which will possess stealth features.

However, any plans to produce missile boats or submarine chasers? They are small and should be easy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

bd_4_ever said:


> Great, thanks for the summary! I like the quick progress to Shadhinota class, which will possess stealth features.
> 
> However, any plans to produce missile boats or submarine chasers? They are small and should be easy.



I'd say that the decades old OSA class boats (of which we have a few) are in this category.

According to PLA Navy, the 'Durjoy' class is supposed to be a replacement and so is the Pakistan Navy 'Azmat Class' (see below). It has a CIWS close-in defence system (Chinese copy of AK-630).






Even more potent is the PLA Navy Type 22 'Houbei class' Missile Catamaran powered by waterjets. Don't know if these have ASW capability. They also have AK-630 (730?) CIWS.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arthur

BN was supposed to retire and replace older fast attack platforms (OSA class and Submarine chasers) before 2010. But later BN decided to postpone the program & save up the money for Bigger platforms.

BN will directly replace the various type of submarine chasers with ASW version of the Durjoy Class. 

Osa class FAC(M)'s had undergone a overhaul & midlife upgrade to stay in the service post 2020

I suspect the much speculated 25 number of small IPV & patrol boats possibly includes FAC (M) 's too. 


@Bilal9 @bd_4_ever

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## asad71

The moot question is the NOC from Delhi. That is how the Turkish-S Korean sub project was scrapped. The Ming class doesn't bother IN.


----------



## bigbossman

Bangladesh Navy Submarine




Bangladesh Navy Submarine

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Bilal9

asad71 said:


> The moot question is the NOC from Delhi. That is how the Turkish-S Korean sub project was scrapped. The Ming class doesn't bother IN.



So you're saying that rushing the Indian Defence Minister to Bangladesh post haste for talks is just drama? 



Khan saheb said:


> BN was supposed to retire and replace older fast attack platforms (OSA class and Submarine chasers) before 2010. But later BN decided to postpone the program & save up the money for Bigger platforms.
> 
> BN will directly replace the various type of submarine chasers with ASW version of the Durjoy Class.
> 
> Osa class FAC(M)'s had undergone a overhaul & midlife upgrade to stay in the service post 2020
> 
> I suspect the much speculated 25 number of small IPV & patrol boats possibly includes FAC (M) 's too.
> 
> 
> @Bilal9 @bd_4_ever



Agreed on all points.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bd_4_ever

Bilal9 said:


> So you're saying that rushing the Indian Defence Minister to Bangladesh post haste for talks is just drama?



No. He means having Chinese submarine presence in BoB is not at all an issue for India (India-China bhai bhai) and that their Ambassador's interview was just fun talk.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## asad71

Bilal9 said:


> So you're saying that rushing the Indian Defence Minister to Bangladesh post haste for talks is just drama?
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed on all points.


These two subs aren't an issue with IN. But then when BN learns sub warfare there will be pressure to acquire top class to match IN. But most worrying to India has been China's recent aggressive attitude. They are giving us funds even without our asking. poverty ridden India can't match even by 10%.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mb444

asad71 said:


> These two subs aren't an issue with IN. But then when BN learns sub warfare there will be pressure to acquire top class to match IN. But most worrying to India has been China's recent aggressive attitude. They are giving us funds even without our asking. poverty ridden India can't match even by 10%.



Indias sphere of influence in BD is limited to BAL and then by logic political and internal security issues.

Military and strategic alignment to be china centric has cross Party political support and is in concert with established civilian military protocol to allow military to take a lead.

India does not have any veto in BD defence purchases... they seek to influence matter via BAL but the hand is very weak.

The possible turkey Korean deal fell through not directly because of India. The issue was Germany and US both of whom we're sceptical regarding BD acquiring any potent military hardware and wielded power as technology provider to turkey and Korea. 
BD backed out because the supply line was full of issues. We went with china because ultimately they are independent, a proven partner, gives us great discounts and off course because we are strategically aligned.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal9

bd_4_ever said:


> No. He means having Chinese submarine presence in BoB is not at all an issue for India (India-China bhai bhai) and that their Ambassador's interview was just fun talk.


----------



## Major d1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

???????????????????

*Purchase of Chinese Subs by Bangladesh 'An Act of Provocation' Toward India*

http://www.defensenews.com/articles...bangladesh-an-act-of-provocation-toward-india

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bluesky

* Operating system of a diesel-battery submarines
*
A diesel submarine is a very good example of a hybrid vehicle. Most diesel subs have two or more diesel engines. The diesels can run propellers or they can run generators that recharge a very large battery bank. They can also work in combination, one engine driving a propeller and the other driving a generator.

The sub must surface (or cruise just below the surface using a snorkel) to run the diesel engines. Once the batteries are fully charged, the sub can head underwater. The batteries power electric motors that drive the propellers without noise. This makes it possible to be near an enemy warship. Battery operation is the only way a diesel sub can actually submerge.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

bluesky said:


> * Operating system of a diesel-battery submarines
> *
> A diesel submarine is a very good example of a hybrid vehicle. Most diesel subs have two or more diesel engines. The diesels can run propellers or they can run generators that recharge a very large battery bank. They can also work in combination, one engine driving a propeller and the other driving a generator.
> 
> The sub must surface (or cruise just below the surface using a snorkel) to run the diesel engines. Once the batteries are fully charged, the sub can head underwater. The batteries power electric motors that drive the propellers without noise. This makes it possible to be near an enemy warship. Battery operation is the only way a diesel sub can actually submerge.


No wonder all the complaints... even though it's a noisy sub... end of the day it will still butt hurt India to find it.


----------



## Bilal9




----------



## mb444

Everyone here keeps talking about how these subs are for training only, which is not the case. Finding a sub is like finding a needle in a haystack if it does not want to be found. These mings are no different. Anyone claiming these subs are noisy so there movement would be transparent to our enemies have no clue.

These subs will be able to lay mines almost undetected and have torpedoes. The subs gives added teeth to BN that we have not had before. They are a fantastic acquisition for area denial and offensive purposes. I would not write them off so easily and here's hoping more subs will follow soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TopCat

mb444 said:


> Everyone here keeps talking about how these subs are for training only, which is not the case. Finding a sub is like finding a needle in a haystack if it does not want to be found. These mings are no different. Anyone claiming these subs are noisy so there movement would be transparent to our enemies have no clue.
> 
> These subs will be able to lay mines almost undetected and have torpedoes. The subs gives added teeth to BN that we have not had before. They are a fantastic acquisition for area denial and offensive purposes. I would not write them off so easily and here's hoping more subs will follow soon.



Ya we can only see them from Indian reaction.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bluesky

Mohammed Khaled said:


> No wonder all the complaints... *even though it's a noisy sub*... end of the day it will still butt hurt India to find it.



No, no, you are a little mistaken about noise. A diesel-electric sub operates usually with its diesel engine during peacetime. However, the duel system is operated when it is in a zone of conflict. When the sub is near an enemy ship, it switches off the diesel engine and turns of the electric motor. This is how the noise is almost zero to the amount that it is about to a large fish slowly swimming under the water.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Homo Sapiens



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ~Phoenix~




----------



## Michael Corleone

bluesky said:


> No, no, you are a little mistaken about noise. A diesel-electric sub operates usually with its diesel engine during peacetime. However, the duel system is operated when it is in a zone of conflict. When the sub is near an enemy ship, it switches off the diesel engine and turns of the electric motor. This is how the noise is almost zero to the amount that it is about to a large fish slowly swimming under the water.


Noisy sub in the sense that it doesn't use AIP propulsion like the new Pakistani ones... nor does it have latest in propeller propulsion. Wasn't talking about the Diesel engine.


----------



## Exiled_Soldier

Noise is no issue. They are done to reduce acoustic signatures. The Ming class are succeeded by diesel run Song class, which are almost same but carry more armaments. The issue is BD may next acquire Song or Kilo class. But the fear is that these Mings can still do this...............


*When a Chinese Submarine Appeared In The Middle Of A Carrier Battle Group*

*



*
On 11th November 2006, the Commander of the US Navy’s Pacific Fleet at the time, Gary Roughead, made a historic visit to China in a hope of improving the relations between the two countries. His visit was intended to organize a joint military exercise that emphasized the search and rescue role of the Navy that was to take place on 19th of November that year.

However, the visit was overshadowed by the incident that occurred during an American naval exercise near the island of Okinawa. On 26th of October, a Chinese Song-Class submarine surfaced within five miles of the USS Kitty Hawk airplane carrier in the Pacific Ocean. Several weeks before the US delegation met with their Chinese counterparts, ships from the Pacific fleet were stationed in international waters between Taiwan and South Japan.

The carrier was surrounded by a dozen of ships in a protective formation, but nevertheless, the Chinese sub managed to slip through unnoticed. It came as a surprise that the Americans were unable to detect the lone submarine earlier, for their extensive defense screen included a submarine and anti-submarine helicopters, all responsible for protecting the battle group from an underwater attack.






_Admiral Gary Roughead. By U.S. Navy photo, Public Domain._
There were a number of theories why the Chinese Navy staged such a provocation. It remained unclear for how long the sub was shadowing the carrier, but this sort of error showed how much the American Navy let its guard down after the Soviet submarines stopped being a threat.

After the fall of the Soviet Union, the Navy conducted a plan to de-emphasize their anti-submarine warfare capabilities, since they were convinced that the preeminent submarine threat had been neutralized and that it would take decades for such a threat to re-emerge.

The Chinese military officials dismissed the Washington report that the submarine was following the aircraft carrier, but it seems unlikely that the whole incident was accidental. The sub-detection capabilities of the US Navy showed that they didn’t consider the level of advancement of the Chinese submarine fleet. China has alway been reclusive about its arsenal, so this came as no surprise. Nevertheless, the US underestimated the level of sophistication achieved by the Chinese subs.

Source:warhistoryonline

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

India’s World- Chinese submarines and Sino-Bangladesh defence ties


----------



## Bilal9

Exiled_Soldier said:


> BD may next acquire Song or Kilo class



The KILO class is already more or less obsolete - as far as I know.

The follow on from the Rubin submarine design bureau is the improved KILO (Project 636) Class and the Lada (Project 677) Class, images below.

KILO 636





LADA 677





The Lada class features a new anti-sonar coating (termed 'Molniya') for the hull resulting in low acoustic signature. Submarines are fitted with sophisticated sonar equipment with bow and flank arrays, as well as towed array. The coating causes the new Lada class to be even ten times more quieter than the KILO 636.





_The submarine has a solid hull made of unique highstrength steel alloys. According to Rubin, the ship features a new efficient *antisonar coating* of the hull new generation *Molniya (Lightning)*. The submarine hull also has a new multi-layered rubber cover providing almost complete absorption of own noises generated by submarine mechanisms, and sonar echo signals. The submarine, its propulsion plant, machinery and weapons systems can be controlled either from the main control room or from separate battle stations._

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## monitor

Dockyard and Engineering Works, Narayanganj launches a new class of coastal patrol craft named as "Shobuj Bangla".
.
.
The first unit of the class CGS Shobuj Bangla was launched at the Navy own shipyard near Dhaka on last Thursday (01/12/2016) at a launching ceremony attended by Director General of the Bangladesh Coast Guard Rear Admiral AMMM Aurangzeb Chowdury as its chief guest.
.
Specifications:
------------------------
• Length : 51.40m.
• Breadth (Moulded):7.00m
• Draught(Max): 1.96m
• Displacrment: 297 tonnes
• Maximum speed: 23.0kn
• Main Engine: 02 × 2240KW, DEUTZ, Germany.
• Propeller: 02 × Fixed pitch propeller
.
Armament:
------------------
• 2 × 25mm semi-automatic Gun
• 2 × 14.5mm Gun
.
Capabilities :
---------------------
• Complement: 45 persons
• Cruising Rang: 1500 Nautical mile
• Sea keeping ability: Able to operate at sea state 4 and can sustain up to sea state 6.
• Able to tow another vessel of similar displacement.
.
#CGS #CoastGuard #ShobujBangla
Shared by: Bangladesh Defence


----------



## TopCat

Bilal9 said:


> The KILO class is already more or less obsolete - as far as I know.
> 
> The follow on from the Rubin submarine design bureau is the improved KILO (Project 636) Class and the Lada (Project 677) Class, images below.
> 
> KILO 636
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LADA 677
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Lada class features a new anti-sonar coating (termed 'Molniya') for the hull resulting in low acoustic signature. Submarines are fitted with sophisticated sonar equipment with bow and flank arrays, as well as towed array. The coating causes the new Lada class to be even ten times more quieter than the KILO 636.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The submarine has a solid hull made of unique highstrength steel alloys. According to Rubin, the ship features a new efficient *antisonar coating* of the hull new generation *Molniya (Lightning)*. The submarine hull also has a new multi-layered rubber cover providing almost complete absorption of own noises generated by submarine mechanisms, and sonar echo signals. The submarine, its propulsion plant, machinery and weapons systems can be controlled either from the main control room or from separate battle stations._




All russian submarines controls are in knobs and buttons contrary to american LED and touchscreen. I wanted to see control room of current Yasen class submarines from Russia. Any luck from anybody?


----------



## Bilal9

TopCat said:


> All russian submarines controls are in knobs and buttons contrary to american LED and touchscreen. I wanted to see control room of current Yasen class submarines from Russia. Any luck from anybody?



Well in a sub - its all about reliability. When you are running almost blind hundreds of feet under the sea-surface, you sometimes need analog reliability instead of costly or fancy electronic led buttons or touchscreens. That said, even our Ming class subs were upgraded with electronic displays. The main controls are however reliable electro-hydraulic command control for the actuation surfaces.

I'm sorry pictures of Yasen class interiors are hard to come by because only the second example was launched in 2015 for sea trials. I haven't seen any circulating on the web. Since one of the most modern Russian subs, it could have electronic displays or touchscreens, most modern Russian airliners have them too (all Made in Russia by local vendors). Since even US subs of the late 90's had electronic touchscreens some two decades ago, Russian subs of recent vintage should have them without doubt.

The Yasen class attack SSBN was delayed because of the Borei class SSBN carrying ICBMs were given development and build priority.

*This is interesting because Indian Navy was thinking about leasing a few Yasen class examples....NATO calls this the 'Graney' class. Russians have christened the first example as 'Severodvinsk'.*


*Graney class submarine*

No definitive or comprehensive range of pictures exist of Project 885, a hunter killer submarine otherwise known as _Yasen_ class – and designated by NATO as _Graney_ class. For all the column inches this boat has generated









specific hard facts are hard to find. However, if the model and press launch pictures are to be believed than the _Yasen_ class represents a departure from normal Russian practice. Firstly, it appears to have only one propeller which remained covered at the boats launch and secondly it would appear that its ballistic missiles are stored aft of the conning tower.

A photo of the single propeller is shown below. The third photo in this section is of an





American Polaris ballistic missile submarine of the _Lafayette_ class (_USS Sam Rayburn_), and show how the silo hatches might be arranged now that that it appears missiles are to be stored aft of the conning tower.

The _Yasen_ class is thought to be based on the _Akula _class and _Alfa_ class submarines and is projected to replace Russia’s Soviet-era attack submarines. Ten _Yasen_ class are planned by 2020 with one already undergoing sea trials (2011) and a second is to be commissioned in 2015.

_Yasen_ class submarines are listed as having a submerged displacement of 11,800 tons, is 390 ft in length and a submerged speed of 28 (or 35) kts.




It is known that construction programme, started in Dec 1993, has suffered as series of stoppages due to finance and ‘technical problems’. The first of the _Yasen_ class, K-329, was scheduled for launch in 1998 but by 2004 work was only ‘resuming’ and ‘moving forward.’

In part this was due to the priority given to the new SSBN _Borei _class which will carry ballistic nuclear missiles. Nevertheless, work on a second _Yasen_ class submarine (the _Kazan_) began in July 2009.

_Graney_ class submarines are made of low magnetic steel, with a spherical bow sonar. Precise details are not available as the first voyage of K-329 took place in Sept 2011 but educated guesses have been made about its improved quietness, new generation of reactor and its range or armaments. Some consider by that the _Graney _class will be only slightly quieter than the improved _Akula_ class.







These are likely to include the _Shipwreck _missile (see P-700 _Granit_ above in VLS configuration), and the supersonic anti-ship cruise missile, the P-800 (Oniks/Yakhont/BrahMos II, as shown below) which has a range of about 200 miles.






The Chinese equivalent of the Yakhont/BrahMos is the DF-26 shown below.






There is a likelihood that a long-range cruise missile will be developed with a range of up to 3,100 miles, thus out-distancing the 1,000 mile range of the current P-700 _Granit_ .One source estimates that 24 cruise missiles will be carried together with munitions for its eight 650 m/m torpedo tubes.

_Yasen_ class submarines will operate a VLS, or vertical launch systems, which allows surface and submarines to launch a variety of pre-loaded missiles. These can be “hot” launch using the missile’s own exhaust, or ‘cold’ launches – each have their own advantages.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## masud

Home - made..............




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=736800093027642

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## masud




----------



## BDforever

masud said:


> Home - made..............


no, made in china, it is BNS Durjoy


----------



## masud

BDforever said:


> no, made in china, it is BNS Durjoy


OK..........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## damiendehorn

BDforever said:


> no, made in china, it is BNS Durjoy



KSY is due to launch the locally built Durjoy class towards the end of 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

BDforever said:


> no, made in china, it is BNS Durjoy



@BDforever the one in the video is probably the Padma class (350 tons). Padma Class does not have a sail/mast.

The one in the image is the Durjoy class. Durjoy class is of course a lot bigger (650 tons).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

There is a likelihood that a long-range cruise missile will be developed with a range of up to 3,100 miles, thus out-distancing the 1,000 mile range of the current P-700 _Granit_ .One source estimates that 24 cruise missiles will be carried together with munitions for its eight 650 m/m torpedo tubes.

_Yasen_ class submarines will operate a VLS, or vertical launch systems, which allows surface and submarines to launch a variety of pre-loaded missiles. These can be “hot” launch using the missile’s own exhaust, or ‘cold’ launches – each have their own advantages.

So there is a Chinese equivalent of the Yakhont/BrahMos is the DF-26 shown above..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

maroofz2000 said:


> There is a likelihood that a long-range cruise missile will be developed with a range of up to 3,100 miles, thus out-distancing the 1,000 mile range of the current P-700 _Granit_ .One source estimates that 24 cruise missiles will be carried together with munitions for its eight 650 m/m torpedo tubes.
> 
> _Yasen_ class submarines will operate a VLS, or vertical launch systems, which allows surface and submarines to launch a variety of pre-loaded missiles. These can be “hot” launch using the missile’s own exhaust, or ‘cold’ launches – each have their own advantages.
> 
> So there is a Chinese equivalent of the Yakhont/BrahMos is the DF-26 shown above..


As if BD is getting lol


----------



## Banglar Bir

ONLY IF WE PLAY OUR CARDS RIGHT.


----------



## Gandh brandi

maroofz2000 said:


> ONLY IF WE PLAY OUR CARDS RIGHT.


Yes. Yes. Host as Chinese sub port like Sri Lanka.


----------



## Banglar Bir

OR THE INDIANS IN THE SWATCH OF NO GROUND, YOUR CALL
.
ANYWAYS SITTING IN MALE, MALDIVES, BE PREPARED WITH SCUBA GEARS, YOU WILL NEED THEM IN NEAR FUTURE.


----------



## bigbossman

Various Ships of Bangladesh Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Banglar Bir

Indian company getting kicked out from even WEST BENGAL, NOW HAS SET THEIR EYES ON SUNDARBANS.

IS IT BECAUSE OF THEIR EVIL INTENTION TO ESTABLISH STRATEGIC BASES IN THE "SWATCH OF NO LAND"?, VERY CLOSE TO kHULNA, in the Bay of Bengal

Just a perfect location for hiding SUBMARINES, WHICH COULD AVOID DETECTION, DUE TO ITS VAST DEPTH.

Now I am really worried,indeed.

Just google SWATCH OF NO GROUND

*Marine geology*
A zone 50 m wide extending from the island of Ceylon and the Coromandel coast to the head of the bay, and thence southwards through a strip embracing the Andaman and Nicobar islands, is bounded by the 100 fathom line of sea bottom; some 50 m. beyond this lies the 500-fathom limit. Opposite the mouth of the Ganges, however, the intervals between these depths are very much extended by deltaic influence.

Swatch of No Ground is a 14 km-wide deep sea canyon of the Bay of Bengal. The deepest recorded area of this valley is about 1340 m.[The submarine canyon is part of the Bengal Fan, the largest submarine fan in the world

EVENT DETAILS
*SWATCH OF NO GROUND MARINE PROTECTED AREA EXPEDITION*


Announced on October 27, 2014, the Swatch of No Ground (SoNG-MPA) is Bangladesh's first marine protected area. It is located in the Bay of Bengal at the head of a submarine canyon. It spans approximately 672 square miles (1,738 square kilometers) and is more than 900 meters in depth in some locations. The area is a key breeding and spawing ground for dolphins, whales, sharks and turtles. The marine protected area was established for the long-term protection of cetanceans that inhabit waters offshore of Bangladesh.

Expedition in the Swatch of No Ground Marine Protected Area provide the ideal opportunity to opportunity to show solidarity for the conservation of marine life that proud us all and raise national awareness of the importance of marine life in our lives.





NOW WHAT? MY ENLIGHTENED @wise RAIN MAN,AND @ BLUE SKY,TIME FOR YOU TO RESPOND LOGICALLY BASED ON SCIENTIFICALLY PROVEN FACTS

MOREOVER POST 1971, RUSSIANS SUBS WERE STATIONED THERE AS WELL AND SUPPLIES WERE PROVIDED BY THE RUSSIAN TRAWLERS PROVIDED TO US AS GIFTS+ RUSSIAN NAVAL PERSONNEL WERE ALSO IN CHITTAGONG+ KHULNA, SUPPOSEDLY TO SALVAGE SUNKEN SHIPS, DESPITE THE FACT THAT COMPLETE NAVAL WAS ENFORCED ALL ACROSS THE BAY OF BENGAL BY THE INDIAN NAVY+ FORMER U.S.S.R.

WHY THEN SINK THE SHIPS ANCHORED IN OUR PORTS, POSING NO THREATS,WHATSOEVER IN A FULL NAVAL BLOCKADES BOMBED AND SUNK, AT PORTS BY I.A.F?

TO CRIPPLE OUR PORTS, SO THAT SUBSEQUENTLY IN THE NAME OF SALVAGING THEM ,YOU ALL, COULD YOU ALL MAKE YOUR PRESENCE LEGITIMATE?

ITS HIGH TIME TO REVEAL THE REAL TRUTH,BEFORE THE INTERNATIONAL COMMUNITY.

WE HAVE CHINA NOW.


----------



## Bilal9

BDforever said:


> As if BD is getting lol



BD does not have to get Yasen class. It only has to have a sub-maintenance/replenishment facility for more potent subs like the Song class or Kilos.


----------



## mb444

Bilal9 said:


> BD does not have to get Yasen class. It only has to have a sub-maintenance/replenishment facility for more potent subs like the Song class or Kilos.




Please can you expand on your statement. Why not Yasen Class?

Once BD is comfortable with the Mings the next step would be bigger sub obviously. I have no doubt it will be Chinese vessels.

At that point one assumes BD will procure the best sub for money and requirement. Are the prices materially different between these subs. Are the operational conditions very different so for example Yasen is an inappropriate choice? China where it can gives us freindship prices... are a few song class submarine coming up that china can sell to us on the cheap?


----------



## Nike

mb444 said:


> Please can you expand on your statement. Why not Yasen Class?
> 
> Once BD is comfortable with the Mings the next step would be bigger sub obviously. I have no doubt it will be Chinese vessels.
> 
> At that point one assumes BD will procure the best sub for money and requirement. Are the prices materially different between these subs. Are the operational conditions very different so for example Yasen is an inappropriate choice? China where it can gives us freindship prices... are a few song class submarine coming up that china can sell to us on the cheap?



simply, even IF Russian willing to sell Yasen class to BD, i doubt BD had financial capacity and capability to bought and made them operational

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mb444

madokafc said:


> simply, even IF Russian willing to sell Yasen class to BD, i doubt BD had financial capacity and capability to bought and made them operational




Thanks for your response but was really asking Bilal.

Your view is that it would be economically prohibitive.... fair enough.


----------



## BDforever

madokafc said:


> simply, even IF Russian willing to sell Yasen class to BD, i doubt BD had financial capacity and capability to bought and made them operational


i am thinking about buying 20 aircraft carriers based battle groups for BN


----------



## Nike

BDforever said:


> i am thinking about buying 20 aircraft carriers based battle groups for BN



you need budget twice than what USN had today for almost 4 decades.... thats almost 200 billion US dollar per year

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

madokafc said:


> you need budget twice than what USN had today for almost 4 decades.... thats almost 200 billion US dollar per year


i was talking about buying RC models by myself

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

mb444 said:


> Please can you expand on your statement. Why not Yasen Class?
> 
> Once BD is comfortable with the Mings the next step would be bigger sub obviously. I have no doubt it will be Chinese vessels.
> 
> At that point one assumes BD will procure the best sub for money and requirement. Are the prices materially different between these subs. Are the operational conditions very different so for example Yasen is an inappropriate choice? China where it can gives us freindship prices... are a few song class submarine coming up that china can sell to us on the cheap?



Yasen class is a nuclear sub (SSN). It costs the equivalent of US$1.6 billion. It is a 8600 ton sub. It is one of the largest and most sophisticated attack subs the Russians make. India was trying to 'lease' a few examples in case their Arihant SSN sub development was delayed. It is out of the question for Bangladesh to purchase such a sub and will probably not get it due to strategic reasons.

The Chinese also make SSNs and SSBNs such as the very large Shang and Jin classes which carry ballistic missiles but China does not 'export' those subs because of strategic reasons. Bangladesh' next purchase will probably be the export version of a Type 039A sub which is a conventional Diesel-electric engine sub. It is about the size of the Kilo class, slightly larger.

The Thais and Pakistanis are buying this AFAIK and I believe this is the version Bangladesh will probably get. These will cost Thailand $330 million or so each - independent of spares and support. In April 2015, Pakistan approved purchase of 8 S20 class from China for $5 billion. The Thai designation is S26T. These are conventional Diesel-electric drive with 1 shaft/propeller, and AIP. They are ideal for Bay of Bengal usage and mission for BN.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> Yasen class is a nuclear sub (SSN). It costs the equivalent of US$1.6 billion. It is a 8600 ton sub. It is one of the largest and most sophisticated attack subs the Russians make. India was trying to 'lease' a few examples in case their Arihant SSN sub development was delayed. It is out of the question for Bangladesh to purchase such a sub and will probably not get it due to strategic reasons.
> 
> The Chinese also make SSNs and SSBNs such as the very large Shang and Jin classes which carry ballistic missiles but China does not 'export' those subs because of strategic reasons. Bangladesh' next purchase will probably be the export version of a Type 039A sub which is a conventional Diesel-electric engine sub. It is about the size of the Kilo class, slightly larger.
> 
> The Thais and Pakistanis are buying this AFAIK and I believe this are the versions Bangladesh will probably get. These will cost Thailand and Pakistan $330 million or so each independent of spares and support. In April 2015, Pakistan approved purchase of 8 S20 class from China for $5 billion. The Thai designation is S26T, they are buying 20 subs. These are conventional Diesel-electric drive with 1 shaft/propeller, and AIP. They are ideal for Bay of Bengal usage and mission for BN.


A nuclear powered sub for Bangladesh? Woah people can keep dreaming.


----------



## Species

Mohammed Khaled said:


> A nuclear powered sub for Bangladesh? Woah people can keep dreaming.



We are not getting any nuke-powered sub at present, but I think sometime in future only nuke-powered subs will be available. US, for example, has stopped making diesel/electric subs long ago, others may follow soon.


----------



## Bilal9

madokafc said:


> simply, even IF Russian willing to sell Yasen class to BD, i doubt BD had financial capacity and capability to bought and made them operational



Well we established that already. But yes -you have to start somewhere...

I hear Indonesia is getting the 'Nagapasa Class' Chang Bogo subs (modified type 209) from S. Korea and has ordered Kilos. For being 1200 ton subs, Chang Bogos are quite expensive. Your experience with these subs are going to be valuable for us. 

Did Indonesia have other types of subs before this? I can't find any references.

Saw a recent article in your media (from S'pore academic nonetheless) discouraging Indonesian sub purchase,

http://www.thejakartapost.com/academia/2016/09/27/time-to-rethink-indonesias-submarine-dreams.html


----------



## Nike

Bilal9 said:


> Well we established that already. But yes -you have to start somewhere...
> 
> I hear Indonesia is getting the 'Nagapasa Class' Chang Bogo subs (modified type 209) from S. Korea and has ordered Kilos. For being 1200 ton subs, Chang Bogos are quite expensive. Your experience with these subs are going to be valuable for us.
> 
> Did Indonesia have other types of subs before this? I can't find any references.
> 
> Saw a recent article in your media (from S'pore academic nonetheless) discouraging Indonesian sub purchase,
> 
> http://www.thejakartapost.com/academia/2016/09/27/time-to-rethink-indonesias-submarine-dreams.html



CBG class is 1400 ton class subs, the equipment inside is comparable to the latest U214 from HDW and the price had included rights for the design.

Well in 60's era we operating at least 12 Whiskey class Submarines. Not even India can match our Navy in number of operational surface combatant ships and underwater forces and qualitatively... the real hurdles is logistics and experiences of the crew in which very lacking






meanwhile for today is quite the opposite, we got better in logistic and crew experiences and training (thanks to cooperation and exposure with Western Navies) but with smaller and much leaner fleets forces

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Species said:


> We are not getting any nuke-powered sub at present, but I think sometime in future only nuke-powered subs will be available. US, for example, has stopped making diesel/electric subs long ago, others may follow soon.


US will not sell subs to anyone...
Russia and China can be the only vendors and they prefer reliability over cost..
So diesel powered aren't to be stopped anytime soon...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud

When the choice is submarine, then my choice is this...................
*East or West German is the best.*............


----------



## Bilal9

masud said:


> When the choice is submarine, then my choice is this...................
> *East or West German is the best.*............



I don't think East Germany exists anymore....


----------



## masud

Bilal9 said:


> I don't think East Germany exists anymore....


but i think the cold war 2.0 alrady started.........................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Few news:
1. The ming subs already left for Bangladesh on 7th December.
2. BNS Dhaleshari and BNS Bijoy will be modified (enlarged) to fit new Air Search radar and helicopter

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arthur

BDforever said:


> 2. BNS Dhaleshari and BNS Bijoy will be modified (enlarged) to fit new Air Search radar and helicopter


New Radar, that's understandable. But it already has a flight deck, which can support a medium utility helicopter like Sea king's!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

BDforever said:


> Few news:
> 1. The ming subs already left for Bangladesh on 7th December.
> 2. BNS Dhaleshari and BNS Bijoy will be modified (enlarged) to fit new Air Search radar and helicopter



Castle class were designed with a flight deck which can accommodate helicopters up to Westland Sea King size.

That said, we don't *yet* have large Sea king helos or equivalent. Like maybe the AgustaWestland AW101.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Bilal9 said:


> Castle class were designed with a flight deck which can accommodate helicopters up to Westland Sea King size.
> 
> That said, we don't *yet* have large Sea king helos or equivalent.





Khan saheb said:


> Very confusing. New Radar, that's understandable. But it already has a flight deck, which can support a medium utility helicopter like Sea king's! strange!


to accommodate new radar, there will be no space for helicopter, so enlargement is needed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bluesky

BDforever said:


> i am thinking about buying 20 aircraft carriers based battle groups for BN


Do not please think of procuring any aircraft carrier for the BD navy as this tiny BD has no overseas territory that need protection. Another reason for keeping A/C carriers is to take a hundred plane to an overseas land and fly the planes to attack the enemy military installations there. This is what the Japanese did when they attacked Pearl Harbor 6,000 km. away on December 7, 1941 with 6 aircraft carrier and other naval machines. 

Japan had 22 a/c carrier in those days. In comparison today's China and India has each only two. The Japanese bombers and fighters destroyed 20 American naval vessels, including eight enormous battleships, and more than 300 airplanes. More than 2,000 Americans soldiers and sailors died in the attack, and another 1,000 were wounded.


----------



## BDforever

bluesky said:


> Do not please think of procuring any aircraft carrier for the BD navy as this tiny BD has no overseas territory that need protection. Another reason for keeping A/C carriers is to take a hundred plane to an overseas land and fly the planes to attack the enemy military installations there.
> 
> This is what the Japanese did when they attacked Pearl Harbor 6,000 km. away on December 7, 1941 with 6 aircaraft carrier and other machines. Japan had 22 a/c carrier in those days. In comparison today's China and India has each only two of this type. The Japanese bombers and fighters destroyed 20 American naval vessels, including eight enormous battleships, and more than 300 airplanes. More than 2,000 Americans soldiers and sailors died in the attack, and another 1,000 were wounded.


ok 40 AC battle groups will be enough

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bluesky

Species said:


> diesel/electric subs



Please, please do not get away with this respect for the nuclear powered sub of the USA. It is not much of a strength, only that the idiom nuclear power makes us brain dead. A diesel-electric sub is more potent a threat to a nuclear sub. All that glitters is not gold. Read the partial article below:

Harry J. Kazianis
January 27, 2016

And as history shows, going to war against Washington in a fair-fight is suicide. However, thanks to advances in modern, ultra-quiet conventional diesel-electric submarines, Washington will need to adjust its tactics if it were to tangle with any nation sporting these increasingly sophisticated weapons of war.

To be fair, the threat of super-stealthy diesel submarines being deployed around the world has been present for decades. Still, newer boats are coming armed with advanced anti-ship weapons and are being combined with new air-independent propulsion systems (AIP) making them near impossible to find in the ocean's depths—a one-two punch that can’t be ignored.

It was in 2005 that the HMS _Gotland_, a modern AIP submarine serving in the Swedish Navy, made its home in California for a year. The goal was to test the impact of such a boat against U.S. aircraft carrier battle groups and other important vessels. It seems the boats, much cheaper to produce than the standard American nuclear-attack subs, created quite the stir:

“Apparently the Navy got more than they were bargaining for when it came to finding and engaging the stealthy little sub. The Gotland virtually ‘sunk’ many U.S. nuclear fast attack subs, destroyers, frigates, cruisers and even made it into the 'red zone' beyond the last ring of anti-submarine defenses within a carrier strike group.

One large-scale training exercise in particular with the then brand new USS _Ronald Reagan_ ended with the little sub making multiple attack runs on the super-carrier, before slithering away without ever being detected. . . ”
*
“. . .the little Swedish diesel-electric sub was "so silent it literally did not exist to our sensors."*



BDforever said:


> ok 40 AC battle groups will be enough



Did I joke with you? Your answer above was unwanted. I stated only the truth of history. Sorry, if I have downplayed with your ego. I am a half-educated man always trying to learn from others and other sources.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

bluesky said:


> Did I joke with you? Your answer above was unwanted. I stated only the truth of history. Sorry, if I have downplayed with your ego. I am a half-educated man always trying to learn from others and other sources.


you seriously does not have any sense of humor

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bluesky

BDforever said:


> you seriously does not have any sense of humor


Thanks for the answer. Now read this, "পান্তা ভাত পাইনা, পোলাউ খাইতে কন?" "পুরান বিশ বছর আগের মিঙ কিনতেই তো ল্যাংটা হইয়া গেলাম, আবার আণবিক কিনতে কন?"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

bluesky said:


> Thanks for the answer. Now read this, "পান্তা ভাত পাইনা, পোলাউ খাইতে কন?" "পুরান বিশ বছর আগের মিঙ কিনতেই তো ল্যাংটা হইয়া গেলাম, আবার আণবিক কিনতে কন?"


apnar kotha suney mone hoche apni muri khawa public

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

BDforever said:


> apnar kotha suney mone hoche apni muri khawa public



You make it sound like its a sad thing. 

In fact foreigners are selling Jhal Muri - and in the streets of London no less. 








bluesky said:


> Thanks for the answer. Now read this, "পান্তা ভাত পাইনা, পোলাউ খাইতে কন?" "পুরান বিশ বছর আগের মিঙ কিনতেই তো ল্যাংটা হইয়া গেলাম, আবার আণবিক কিনতে কন?"



ভাই পুরোনো দিনের মেন্টালিটি রাখলে তো চলবে না - যখন একটা দেশের সম্পদ বাড়ে তখন তার শত্রূ -ও বাড়ে। সম্পদ রক্ষা করতে শত্রূ গুলোকে-ও সামাল দিতে হয়। সামাল দিতে পয়সা-ও কিছু খরচ করা লাগে।

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bdslph

Some are off topic and crazy talks 

Bd can try helicopter carrier but nt now in future after the navy airforce are strong 

It will help in humatarian missions alot


----------



## ebr77

bdslph said:


> Some are off topic and crazy talks
> 
> Bd can try helicopter carrier but nt now in future after the navy airforce are strong
> 
> It will help in humatarian missions alot



i think a helicopter carrier is more desirable and practical for us now. Most of our lands are flood prone . Helicopters could help in humanitarian, evacuation, rescue mission in floods and other natural calamities.


----------



## masud

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1425378014169843

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ~Phoenix~



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Avisheik

*Russian naval minesweepers visit Ctg after 42 years*

Russian navy officers, who extended supports in minesweeping operation in Chittagong port in 1972-1974, visited Chittagong on Saturday after 42 years, reports UNB.

More than 800 Russian mariners were involved in the minesweeping operation in the Bay of Bengal, according to Russian Embassy in Dhaka. However, only four of them managed to come to Bangladesh and attended Victory Day celebrations on Friday. Many of their colleagues either died or couldn’t travel due to their age.

The Russian officers and their spouses witnessed the Victory Day Parade in Dhaka. They were invited to the President’s Palace for a special reception on the occasion of the Victory Day and attended a dinner in their honour by Minister for Liberation War Affairs AKM Mozammel Huq.

In 1971, the then Union of Soviet Socialist Republics (USSR) supported the struggle of the people of Bangladesh for independence and was one of the first to recognise the new sovereign state. After the liberation, the Soviet Union extended its helping hand to Bangladesh in reviving its economy destroyed during the Liberation War.The mine-sweeping operation in the port of Chittagong was conducted by Special Expedition-12 of the Soviet Navy in 1972-1974.To remember the self-sacrificing job of Russian navy officers, the government of Bangladesh invited them to visit this country again after 42 years and to celebrate its 46th Victory Day together.

Victor Kozhurin, Captain second rank, who served as a Senior Engineer of the Special Expedition-12 Engineer Service, led the delegation of Russian officers, who arrived in Dhaka along with their spouses on the eve of the Victory Day. Vladimir Karamyshev served as a Senior Assistant to the Commander of the main minesweeper. Alexander Chukanin was the Commander of Electro Mechanic Combat Unit-5 Floating Crane “Chernomorets 13”. Another member of the delegation Nikolay Koloskov was posted as the Deputy Commander of the Ship Raising Party.
Anna Molchanova, Spouse of late Vladimir Molchanov, came to Bangladesh to perform her duty before the husband, who served as the Main Engineer of the Expedition.

Vladimir Molchanov and Viktor Kozhurin wrote a book on the USSR mine-sweeping and ship-raising operation in the Bay of Bengal - The Fairway is Clean Again. During the official reception at Ganabhaban on December 15, Viktor Kozhurin presented this book to Bangladesh Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina and suggested that it should be translated into Bangla.

The Russian delegation was warmly received at the Bangladesh Navy headquarters. Chief of Bangladesh Naval Staff Admiral Mohammad Nizamuddin Ahmed delivered a speech on the occasion, expressing his profound gratitude for Russia’s contribution to the 1971 War of Independence and its wholehearted cooperation with Bangladesh in many aspects.

http://www.daily-sun.com/printversi...n-naval-minesweepers-visit-Ctg-after-42-years

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Michael Corleone

Avisheik said:


> *Russian naval minesweepers visit Ctg after 42 years*
> 
> Russian navy officers, who extended supports in minesweeping operation in Chittagong port in 1972-1974, visited Chittagong on Saturday after 42 years, reports UNB.
> 
> More than 800 Russian mariners were involved in the minesweeping operation in the Bay of Bengal, according to Russian Embassy in Dhaka. However, only four of them managed to come to Bangladesh and attended Victory Day celebrations on Friday. Many of their colleagues either died or couldn’t travel due to their age.
> 
> The Russian officers and their spouses witnessed the Victory Day Parade in Dhaka. They were invited to the President’s Palace for a special reception on the occasion of the Victory Day and attended a dinner in their honour by Minister for Liberation War Affairs AKM Mozammel Huq.
> 
> In 1971, the then Union of Soviet Socialist Republics (USSR) supported the struggle of the people of Bangladesh for independence and was one of the first to recognise the new sovereign state. After the liberation, the Soviet Union extended its helping hand to Bangladesh in reviving its economy destroyed during the Liberation War.The mine-sweeping operation in the port of Chittagong was conducted by Special Expedition-12 of the Soviet Navy in 1972-1974.To remember the self-sacrificing job of Russian navy officers, the government of Bangladesh invited them to visit this country again after 42 years and to celebrate its 46th Victory Day together.
> 
> Victor Kozhurin, Captain second rank, who served as a Senior Engineer of the Special Expedition-12 Engineer Service, led the delegation of Russian officers, who arrived in Dhaka along with their spouses on the eve of the Victory Day. Vladimir Karamyshev served as a Senior Assistant to the Commander of the main minesweeper. Alexander Chukanin was the Commander of Electro Mechanic Combat Unit-5 Floating Crane “Chernomorets 13”. Another member of the delegation Nikolay Koloskov was posted as the Deputy Commander of the Ship Raising Party.
> Anna Molchanova, Spouse of late Vladimir Molchanov, came to Bangladesh to perform her duty before the husband, who served as the Main Engineer of the Expedition.
> 
> Vladimir Molchanov and Viktor Kozhurin wrote a book on the USSR mine-sweeping and ship-raising operation in the Bay of Bengal - The Fairway is Clean Again. During the official reception at Ganabhaban on December 15, Viktor Kozhurin presented this book to Bangladesh Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina and suggested that it should be translated into Bangla.
> 
> The Russian delegation was warmly received at the Bangladesh Navy headquarters. Chief of Bangladesh Naval Staff Admiral Mohammad Nizamuddin Ahmed delivered a speech on the occasion, expressing his profound gratitude for Russia’s contribution to the 1971 War of Independence and its wholehearted cooperation with Bangladesh in many aspects.
> 
> http://www.daily-sun.com/printversi...n-naval-minesweepers-visit-Ctg-after-42-years


Thank you our brother in arms.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Avisheik said:


> *Russian naval minesweepers visit Ctg after 42 years*
> 
> Russian navy officers, who extended supports in minesweeping operation in Chittagong port in 1972-1974, visited Chittagong on Saturday after 42 years, reports UNB.
> 
> More than 800 Russian mariners were involved in the minesweeping operation in the Bay of Bengal, according to Russian Embassy in Dhaka. However, only four of them managed to come to Bangladesh and attended Victory Day celebrations on Friday. Many of their colleagues either died or couldn’t travel due to their age.
> 
> The Russian officers and their spouses witnessed the Victory Day Parade in Dhaka. They were invited to the President’s Palace for a special reception on the occasion of the Victory Day and attended a dinner in their honour by Minister for Liberation War Affairs AKM Mozammel Huq.
> 
> In 1971, the then Union of Soviet Socialist Republics (USSR) supported the struggle of the people of Bangladesh for independence and was one of the first to recognise the new sovereign state. After the liberation, the Soviet Union extended its helping hand to Bangladesh in reviving its economy destroyed during the Liberation War.The mine-sweeping operation in the port of Chittagong was conducted by Special Expedition-12 of the Soviet Navy in 1972-1974.To remember the self-sacrificing job of Russian navy officers, the government of Bangladesh invited them to visit this country again after 42 years and to celebrate its 46th Victory Day together.
> 
> Victor Kozhurin, Captain second rank, who served as a Senior Engineer of the Special Expedition-12 Engineer Service, led the delegation of Russian officers, who arrived in Dhaka along with their spouses on the eve of the Victory Day. Vladimir Karamyshev served as a Senior Assistant to the Commander of the main minesweeper. Alexander Chukanin was the Commander of Electro Mechanic Combat Unit-5 Floating Crane “Chernomorets 13”. Another member of the delegation Nikolay Koloskov was posted as the Deputy Commander of the Ship Raising Party.
> Anna Molchanova, Spouse of late Vladimir Molchanov, came to Bangladesh to perform her duty before the husband, who served as the Main Engineer of the Expedition.
> 
> Vladimir Molchanov and Viktor Kozhurin wrote a book on the USSR mine-sweeping and ship-raising operation in the Bay of Bengal - The Fairway is Clean Again. During the official reception at Ganabhaban on December 15, Viktor Kozhurin presented this book to Bangladesh Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina and suggested that it should be translated into Bangla.
> 
> The Russian delegation was warmly received at the Bangladesh Navy headquarters. Chief of Bangladesh Naval Staff Admiral Mohammad Nizamuddin Ahmed delivered a speech on the occasion, expressing his profound gratitude for Russia’s contribution to the 1971 War of Independence and its wholehearted cooperation with Bangladesh in many aspects.
> 
> http://www.daily-sun.com/printversi...n-naval-minesweepers-visit-Ctg-after-42-years



The contribution of the Soviet Navy mine-clearing personnel to our Navy cannot be measured in words.

I hope the Govt. gives their offspring recognition and awards also - to be accepted on behalf of their parents.

Our nation should never forget the contribution of these brave and selfless Russian personnel.

They did not have to lose so much, yet did........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ebr77

New OPV deliveries see Bangladesh's coastguard continue to expand

Key Points

Bangladesh receives first of two pairs of ex-Italian corvettes
Deliveries are two of 14 ships expected for the coastguard, a force level increase intended to support Bangladesh's ability to secure its 'blue economy'
The Bangladesh Coast Guard's (BCG's) fleet has been boosted with the arrival of the first of two pairs of Italian-built Minerva-class corvettes/offshore patrol vessels (OPVs).

The two ships, CGS _Syed Nazrul_ (PL-71, ex-ITS _Minerva_) and CGS _Tajuddin_ (PL-72, ex-ITS _Sibilla_), arrived in Chittagong on 2 November.

The second pair, CGS _Mansoor Ali_ (ex-ITS _Uraina_) and CGS _Kamruzzaman_ (ex-ITS _Danaide_), are undergoing conversion at Fincantieri facilities in Italy.

http://www.janes.com/article/65289/new-opv-deliveries-see-bangladesh-s-coastguard-continue-to-expand

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bd_4_ever

Just curious - Does the Coast Guard have any special forces/team?


----------



## syed1

BNS Nobojatra & BNS Joyjatra has reached Chittagong port 

https://i.imgsafe.org/bdf4c25e84.jpg


https://i.imgsafe.org/be0ec8effb.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BDforever

syed1 said:


> BNS Nobojatra & BNS Joyjatra has reached Chittagong port
> 
> https://i.imgsafe.org/bdf4c25e84.jpg
> 
> 
> https://i.imgsafe.org/be0ec8effb.jpg


----------



## ~Phoenix~

syed1 said:


> BNS Nobojatra & BNS Joyjatra has reached Chittagong port
> 
> https://i.imgsafe.org/bdf4c25e84.jpg
> 
> 
> https://i.imgsafe.org/be0ec8effb.jpg



Whoohoo


----------



## syed1

Another one 


https://i.imgsafe.org/c075c2d313.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mb444

http://thediplomat.com/2016/12/subm...avy-acquired-deterrence-or-strategic-misstep/


If anyone is in any doubt that the submarine acquisition was a good move for BD this whining piece of "oh no there goes our plan for South Asia to be controlled by US and its proxy India" article should clear it up.


----------



## BDforever

mb444 said:


> http://thediplomat.com/2016/12/subm...avy-acquired-deterrence-or-strategic-misstep/
> 
> 
> If anyone is in any doubt that the submarine acquisition was a good move for BD this whining piece of "oh no there goes our plan for South Asia to be controlled by US and its proxy India" article should clear it up.


all i see US Navy officer's whining.


----------



## rome333

mb444 said:


> http://thediplomat.com/2016/12/subm...avy-acquired-deterrence-or-strategic-misstep/.


Seems like our detrerrence is already started to show its effect. No wonder who will start BARKING next! As BD-China relationship is taking off the ground backed by multi dimentional engagements, most importantly as our country is taking off, we will not fetch same sort of problems that once Indonesia had with its subs.


----------



## Bilal9

mb444 said:


> http://thediplomat.com/2016/12/subm...avy-acquired-deterrence-or-strategic-misstep/
> 
> 
> If anyone is in any doubt that the submarine acquisition was a good move for BD this whining piece of "oh no there goes our plan for South Asia to be controlled by US and its proxy India" article should clear it up.



The author is a "_postgraduate student at the S. Rajaratnam School of International Studies in Singapore"_ and a USN ASW intelligence officer. That says a lot. Singapore is a US ally, tried and true.

As I've said in other threads before - India *de-commissioned the equivalent to the Ming class (Foxtrots) some ten years ago*.











India has since then surpassed *every *neighbor country in Asia in number and sophistication of submarines operated, except China (well North Korea has a lot of older hulks, mostly smaller in size).

India's supposed concern about Bangladesh' submarine purchase, sob-sister story and sending defense minister to Bangladesh should not fool anyone. It will take Bangladesh a decade to match Indian submarine force in sophistication, and BN will never match IN in number of submarines. It may achieve parity in a decade as a credible deterrent force, instead of being a doormat to be walked all over. But only if Bangladesh plays its cards right and only if it assures India that it is not a threat, which is pretty much reality.

Only neighbor of India who is even close to India's naval sub-surface capability is Pakistan, but India's induction of self-built SSBN capability will up-end that scenario soon, or already has. Pakistan wields enough submarine force to be a credible deterrent to India, but only in conventional diesel submarine sense. Pakistan has no SSBN's or nuclear attack subs. If it does, it will be news to me.

The day Pakistan or Bangladesh gets S26 subs like Thailand (039 class) is when I will really celebrate. Getting those will mean something.

Two submarines added to Bangladesh armada

Another US writer in the diplomat wrote about the Thailand sub purchase too. 

These guys are all harping on the same tune from Singapore. 

http://thediplomat.com/2016/07/does-thailand-really-need-submarines/

These whiny 'articles' are all show and no go - no offense. News-pieces propagated by sources friendly to our big neighbor to show Bangladesh made an important purchase. Granted it is a rather unconventional step in the right direction - years in the planning by our Navy. Kudos to the admirals of BN for having some balls - Salam!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avicenna

I applaud Bangaldesh getting these subs. They are obsolete sure. However, lets learn to crawl before we walk.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## syed1



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## mb444

Bilal9 said:


> The author is a "_postgraduate student at the S. Rajaratnam School of International Studies in Singapore"_ and a USN ASW intelligence officer. That says a lot. Singapore is a US ally, tried and true.
> 
> As I've said in other threads before - India *de-commissioned the equivalent to the Ming class (Foxtrots) some ten years ago*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India has since then surpassed *every *neighbor country in Asia in number and sophistication of submarines operated, except China (well North Korea has a lot of older hulks, mostly smaller in size).
> 
> India's supposed concern about Bangladesh' submarine purchase, sob-sister story and sending defense minister to Bangladesh should not fool anyone. It will take Bangladesh a decade to match Indian submarine force in sophistication, and BN will never match IN in number of submarines. It may achieve parity in a decade as a credible deterrent force, instead of being a doormat to be walked all over. But only if Bangladesh plays its cards right and only if it assures India that it is not a threat, which is pretty much reality.
> 
> Only neighbor of India who is even close to India's naval sub-surface capability is Pakistan, but India's induction of self-built SSBN capability will up-end that scenario soon, or already has. Pakistan wields enough submarine force to be a credible deterrent to India, but only in conventional diesel submarine sense. Pakistan has no SSBN's or nuclear attack subs. If it does, it will be news to me.
> 
> The day Pakistan or Bangladesh gets S26 subs like Thailand (039 class) is when I will really celebrate. Getting those will mean something.
> 
> Two submarines added to Bangladesh armada
> 
> Another US writer in the diplomat wrote about the Thailand sub purchase too.
> 
> These guys are all harping on the same tune from Singapore.
> 
> http://thediplomat.com/2016/07/does-thailand-really-need-submarines/
> 
> These whiny 'articles' are all show and no go - no offense. News-pieces propagated by sources friendly to our big neighbor to show Bangladesh made an important purchase. Granted it is a rather unconventional step in the right direction - years in the planning by our Navy. Kudos to the admirals of BN for having some balls - Salam!


 

I am really confused about your contradictory statements.

If these subs are no threat why bother commenting? 

BD can only achieve deterrence capabilities as long as India does not perceive a threat!!! Against whom do you suppose we are seeking deference against. What are subs other than a completely offensive platform.

The subs according to you are obsolete yet you commend BN for getting them.

It is irrelevant what India has, BN does not require parity. BN needs to assure BD sovereignty and these fulfil the aim of area denial. Other navies simply knowing of the existence of BN subs will think twice before venturing into BN territory and should they do so need to come with an whole shebang of ASW platforms. That won't happen unless we are at war which I don't see as realistic.

The point of the article was not the Subs per se but that BD has officially joined the Chinese string of pearls alliance against India/US axis. The status quo has been shattered and there is nothing that US/India can do about it. If this article is part of a psy-war then it's very poor and much much too late, the damage has already been done and no amount of mea culpa will alter the current or future course of events.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

mb444 said:


> I am really confused about your contradictory statements.
> 
> If these subs are no threat why bother commenting?
> 
> BD can only achieve deterrence capabilities as long as India does not perceive a threat!!! Against whom do you suppose we are seeking deference against. What are subs other than a completely offensive platform.
> 
> The subs according to you are obsolete yet you commend BN for getting them.
> 
> It is irrelevant what India has, BN does not require parity. BN needs to assure BD sovereignty and these fulfil the aim of area denial. Other navies simply knowing of the existence of BN subs will think twice before venturing into BN territory and should they do so need to come with an whole shebang of ASW platforms. That won't happen unless we are at war which I don't see as realistic.
> 
> The point of the article was not the Subs per se but that BD has officially joined the Chinese string of pearls alliance against India/US axis. The status quo has been shattered and there is nothing that US/India can do about it. If this article is part of a psy-war then it's very poor and much much too late, the damage has already been done and no amount of mea culpa will alter the current or future course of events.



The whole sky will fall on India once we add few J-10 this year... 
Contrary to @Bilal9 theory BD never took India's concern as a legitimate ingredients while equipping itself. Its only the $$$ which were the concern.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

mb444 said:


> I am really confused about your contradictory statements.
> 
> If these subs are no threat why bother commenting?
> 
> BD can only achieve deterrence capabilities as long as India does not perceive a threat!!! Against whom do you suppose we are seeking deference against. What are subs other than a completely offensive platform.
> 
> The subs according to you are obsolete yet you commend BN for getting them.
> 
> It is irrelevant what India has, BN does not require parity. BN needs to assure BD sovereignty and these fulfil the aim of area denial. Other navies simply knowing of the existence of BN subs will think twice before venturing into BN territory and should they do so need to come with an whole shebang of ASW platforms. That won't happen unless we are at war which I don't see as realistic.
> 
> The point of the article was not the Subs per se but that BD has officially joined the Chinese string of pearls alliance against India/US axis. The status quo has been shattered and there is nothing that US/India can do about it. If this article is part of a psy-war then it's very poor and much much too late, the damage has already been done and no amount of mea culpa will alter the current or future course of events.



I don't think you guys get what I'm driving at. Please read my opinions carefully....and understand that I can be wrong at times as well. But I don't do needless 'chapabazi'.

Some of the Bangladeshi posters here didn't like it because I'm not as enthusiastic as some of you regarding the Ming class. And some of you have gone sourpuss on me because I rained on your parade and showed you reality. Well too bad. I reserve the right to have an opinion...

Like I said - India retired these a decade ago. Let's not pat ourselves on the backs too soon. 

The Mings are not panacea to our undersea combat capability gap. Far from it. In real terms they __*are*__ obsolete, no question. Even after refurbishment.

Compared to the diesel subs Pakistan, India, Thailand, Malaysia, Indonesia and even Singapore is wielding, these submarines really possess no threat. When India is building modern Scorpene diesel subs at Mazagon (Mumbai), Pakistan is building (_building_, not simply _buying_) modern diesel Agosta 90B subs and Singapore Navy possesses the ultramodern Swedish *Södermanland class subs (modernized Gotland class) *you cannot really get all worked up about Mings designed some fifty years ago. Big step yes - but anywhere close to ideal? No.

The subs were bought at rather inflated supposed 'friendship' prices by the present govt. in cahoots with Navy personnel (even at USD203 million). And this is from senior level Navy sources. If you have access to them - please clarify this yourself. Not many people in the Navy will fess up to this but I am convinced (with my sources).

I commended the fact we finally got _something_ (although simply for training purposes). _Any_ sub is better than _no_ sub. Don't interpret my commendation as excitement.

Of course we cannot stop with Mings, we are *so *behind. *BN should focus _now_ on acquisition of a more sophisticated class of submarine specialized in undersea combat for littoral sea as opposed to deep water*, as Thailand is now actively pursuing SSK sub types with this capability, and this increasingly looks to be a Gotland class variant.

Thailand was initially very interested in the S26T (export version of the 039 Yuan class) as was Pakistan. But these are modified Kilo class subs and _*may not be suitable for littoral warfare*_ in the shallow seas (max depth 279 feet) around the Gulf of Thailand. They are now looking for German U212 and U214 variants (even South Korean Chang Bogo variants that Indonesia bought) or variants made by DCNS or Kockums. I will have to confess that I was gung ho about S26 as well but unlike Pakistan, Thailand seems increasingly to have turned to Gotland class now, following leasing (and success) of Gotland class as 'bogies' in USN sub games off the California coast.

Vietnam is also looking at adding smaller Scorpene variant SSK's after its recent batch of Kilo purchases. These will be hunter-killer attack subs to hunt other subs in littoral areas, which is different from the role of missile launching Kilos to attack coastal targets which they already have. 

SSKs are better suited than larger subs (like SSNs) for defending merchant shipping in coastal areas. They can lay mines covertly off approaches to enemy naval bases and ports, detect enemy mines, and deliver special-operations teams. 

The Bay of Bengal littoral shelf is very similar to the shallow littoral seas around the Gulf of Thailand. We should be concentrating on these areas to defend first for undersea warfare. Hence slightly smaller displacement subs (1000t to 1500t) makes more sense than 2000t plus displacement subs which are more meant for deeper waters. The most ideal sub for this is the Gotland class made in Sweden. They cost around $365 million each (not counting bribes or training).
Please read the following, these will keep you guys up-to-date with current thinking on littoral undersea warfare scenario.

https://www.usnwc.edu/getattachment...RIGHT-SUBMARINE-FOR-LURKING-IN-THE-LITTO.aspx

I'd also ask @Penguin bhai to graciously offer his expert opinion on the Gotland class SSK's and their suitability for littoral warfare.



TopCat said:


> Contrary to @Bilal9 theory BD never took India's concern as a legitimate ingredients while equipping itself.



That was never my theory. I was saying Indian supposed 'concern' was fake and was just an inflated 'show'. 

They won't have to worry about any J-10 or Ming purchase Bangladesh makes. For a long time. They have themselves covered. With people much more skilled and educated than we possess in our military. Never underestimate Indians or any other 'enemy'.

None of these defense purchases is a 'magic bullet' or panacea to cure the defense ills for Bangladesh.

One step at a time.

Why are you guys so bent on painting me as a mouthpiece of India if I walk the 'neutral line' or speak practically?

There is _opinion _and there is _'informed' opinion_. 

Look at what India's strengths are around Bangladesh and think about countering them - _methodically_.

India does not need to bat an eyelash if Bangladesh gets J-10's. What Parrikar does is just a show.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mb444

Bilal9 said:


> I don't think you guys get what I'm driving at. Please read my opinions carefully....and understand that I can be wrong at times as well. But I don't do needless 'chapabazi'.
> 
> Some of the Bangladeshi posters here didn't like it because I'm not as enthusiastic as some of you regarding the Ming class. And some of you have gone sourpuss on me because I rained on your parade and showed you reality. Well too bad. I reserve the right to have an opinion...
> 
> Like I said - India retired these a decade ago. Let's not pat ourselves on the backs too soon.
> 
> The Mings are not panacea to our undersea combat capability gap. Far from it. In real terms they __*are*__ obsolete, no question. Even after refurbishment.
> 
> Compared to the diesel subs Pakistan, India, Thailand, Malaysia, Indonesia and even Singapore is wielding, these submarines really possess no threat. When India is building modern Scorpene diesel subs at Mazagon (Mumbai), Pakistan is building (_building_, not simply _buying_) modern diesel Agosta 90B subs and Singapore Navy possesses the ultramodern Swedish *Södermanland class subs (modernized Gotland class) *you cannot really get all worked up about Mings designed some fifty years ago. Big step yes - but anywhere close to ideal? No.
> 
> The subs were bought at rather inflated supposed 'friendship' prices by the present govt. in cahoots with Navy personnel (even at USD203 million). And this is from senior level Navy sources. If you have access to them - please clarify this yourself. Not many people in the Navy will fess up to this but I am convinced (with my sources).
> 
> I commended the fact we finally got _something_ (although simply for training purposes). _Any_ sub is better than _no_ sub. Don't interpret my commendation as excitement.
> 
> Of course we cannot stop with Mings, we are *so *behind. *BN should focus _now_ on acquisition of a more sophisticated class of submarine specialized in undersea combat for littoral sea as opposed to deep water*, as Thailand is now actively pursuing SSK sub types with this capability, and this increasingly looks to be a Gotland class variant.
> 
> Thailand was initially very interested in the S26T (export version of the 039 Yuan class) as was Pakistan. But these are modified Kilo class subs and _*may not be suitable for littoral warfare*_ in the shallow seas (max depth 279 feet) around the Gulf of Thailand. They are now looking for German U212 and U214 variants (even South Korean Chang Bogo variants that Indonesia bought) or variants made by DCNS or Kockums. I will have to confess that I was gung ho about S26 as well but unlike Pakistan, Thailand seems increasingly to have turned to Gotland class now, following leasing (and success) of Gotland class as 'bogies' in USN sub games off the California coast.
> 
> Vietnam is also looking at adding smaller Scorpene variant SSK's after its recent batch of Kilo purchases. These will be hunter-killer attack subs to hunt other subs in littoral areas, which is different from the role of missile launching Kilos to attack coastal targets which they already have.
> 
> SSKs are better suited than larger subs (like SSNs) for defending merchant shipping in coastal areas. They can lay mines covertly off approaches to enemy naval bases and ports, detect enemy mines, and deliver special-operations teams.
> 
> The Bay of Bengal littoral shelf is very similar to the shallow littoral seas around the Gulf of Thailand. We should be concentrating on these areas to defend first for undersea warfare. Hence slightly smaller displacement subs (1000t to 1500t) makes more sense than 2000t plus displacement subs which are more meant for deeper waters. The most ideal sub for this is the Gotland class made in Sweden. They cost around $365 million each (not counting bribes or training).
> Please read the following, these will keep you guys up-to-date with current thinking on littoral undersea warfare scenario.
> 
> https://www.usnwc.edu/getattachment...RIGHT-SUBMARINE-FOR-LURKING-IN-THE-LITTO.aspx
> 
> I'd also ask @Penguin bhai to graciously offer his expert opinion on the Gotland class SSK's and their suitability for littoral warfare.
> 
> 
> 
> That was never my theory. I was saying Indian supposed 'concern' was fake and was just an inflated 'show'.
> 
> They won't have to worry about any J-10 or Ming purchase Bangladesh makes. For a long time. They have themselves covered. With people much more skilled and educated than we possess in our military. Never underestimate Indians or any other 'enemy'.
> 
> None of these defense purchases is a 'magic bullet' or panacea to cure the defense ills for Bangladesh.
> 
> One step at a time.
> 
> Why are you guys so bent on painting me as a mouthpiece of India if I walk the 'neutral line' or speak practically?
> 
> There is _opinion _and there is _'informed' opinion_.
> 
> Look at what India's strengths are around Bangladesh and think about countering them - _methodically_.
> 
> India does not need to bat an eyelash if Bangladesh gets J-10's. What Parrikar does is just a show.




You have absolute right to hold any opinion of your choice.

I don't have any issue with you thinking Mings are not particularly great.

My point was that if Mings possess no threat why would India or anyone else raise an issue or talk about it or send around their defence minister. Your position is it's just for show. 

Who is the performance for.... the Indian public? The GOI is creating an issue to divert more funds for defense. If that's the case then they have detected a threat that did not exist before. 

Is it for the BD public? Does the Indian defence establishment not have better things to do? 

You are comparing BD to countries whose economy can afford better equipment, have much larger sea territory to defend or actively in competition with their neighbours. None of this is the case for BD.

The whole point of the article was BD officially joining string of pearls alliance. This is a change to BD historically being US centric. As the US/India pivot develops so does the Asian china centric alliance to counter it. BD is now part of the latter. The issue is more than a couple of subs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Penguin

Bilal9 said:


> I'd also ask @Penguin bhai to graciously offer his expert opinion on the Gotland class SSK's and their suitability for littoral warfare.


Gotland class, like e.g. the slightly larger German Type 212a but also like the smaller German designed Norwegian operated Type 210 Ula class , are not solely for Baltic operations but also for North Sea approaches and even North Atlantic. Unlike e.g the preceeding classes like Type 201/205/206/207, which where well under 1000 tons, like Sweden's earlier Neptun, Hajen, and Draken classes. Their following Sjoormen class was more the size of Gotlands but the subsequent Nacken class went down to the size of Type 210 Ula again. And also the _Västergötland_ class. The Gotland class is more similar in size again to Sjoormen class. The future A26 will be close to 2000 tons. So, it seems that the Swedes, like the Germans, have opted over time to go with bigger subs. This clearly has to do with mission perception.

All the newest boats from Sweden and Germany are still smaller than e.g. the 2650ton Dutch Walrus class, which is oriented primarily to North Sea, North Atlantic and Mediterreanean waters, but also e.g. Caribbean (where some part of our Kingdom still remain). The need for out of area ops has contributed to larger designs (i.e. longer endurance > size). 212A was to be for both German and Italian navies i.e. not just Baltic but also larger, deeper Med. Hence also larger than preceeding German navy boats.

I don't think any of the modern boats differ much in capability. The bigger Dutch subs have been used extensively for covert intel gathering along e.g. the Yogoslavian coast back in the 1990s and were very good at that, their size notwithstanding.

Shallow waters clearly prevent deep diving as a means to avoid detection and this implies a premium on other means of remaining (extra) stealthy e.g. use of a-magnetic steel (see German subs like 212A). X-planes help ability to maneouvre, this is good in any situation, but may be extra import in places where maneouvre space is limited.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dean Winchester

TopCat said:


> The whole sky will fall on India once we add few J-10 this year...
> Contrary to @Bilal9 theory BD never took India's concern as a legitimate ingredients while equipping itself. Its only the $$$ which were the concern.


Even if Bangladesh orders Fighters jets in 2017, delivery won't take place before 2020.


----------



## Penguin

A qualified submarine arm means training and building up a cadre. This may take years. In that sense, 035 Mings could be good interim vehicles. They are much improved 033 Romeo's. Untill very recently, the Egyptian navy operated four 033s modernized by US Tacoma Shipbuilding Corporation and equipped with a new CSU-83 sonar, UGM-84 Harpoon missiles and Mark 37 torpedoes. These are now being replaced by German Type 209/1400s. But this goes to show that there is some mileage to be had from the 035s, untill such time that a cadre has been trained and funds are available for newer, more modern designs. Delivery of 035s certainly is quicker than having new boats built (I'm assuming the Type-035Gs have been taken out of the PLAN pool and were refurbished before delivery), thus jump-starting a submarine arm.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## damiendehorn

Launche of a new coast guard boat.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

mb444 said:


> Who is the performance for.... the Indian public? The GOI is creating an issue to divert more funds for defense. If that's the case then they have detected a threat that did not exist before.


You are right in that this does make a 'case' for more defense spending in GOI. Indian right-wing defense war-hawks are trumpeting this as a new 'strategic defense development' in the neighborhood which 'needs to be monitored and/or countered'.



> Is it for the BD public? Does the Indian defence establishment not have better things to do?


 Indian defense establishment cares little about BD public opinion.



> You are comparing BD to countries whose economy can afford better equipment, have much larger sea territory to defend or actively in competition with their neighbours. None of this is the case for BD.


 Bangladesh is a export-based economy on a much larger scale for its size of economy - even compared to India. Therefore protection of sea-lanes and defense of 'blue-economy' is crucial. Which makes subs an essential part of naval strategy, all the way to international waters. Any naval 'blockade' has to be effectively dealt with and subs can be an effective deterrent to ad-hoc blockades by unfriendly neighbors. For this Mings aren't going to do - we need more effective modern subs, Chang Bogos or Gotland Class might be much more appropriate which cost 350 Million each. S26T (Yuan class) is not a lot cheaper. I think protecting our sea lanes will be worth it to get a couple more nicer subs...Thailand is getting four or maybe even six just for this reason. Of course their littoral shelf (Gulf of Thailand) is a larger area to patrol and they have to patrol the Andaman Sea as well.



> The whole point of the article was BD officially joining string of pearls alliance. This is a change to BD historically being US centric. As the US/India pivot develops so does the Asian china centric alliance to counter it. BD is now part of the latter. The issue is more than a couple of subs.


 Whether 'BD has 'officially joined string of pearls alliance' is still open to speculation. Yes it does seem so according to Indian Media, but they are the only ones making noise about it, in typical fashion. We do know Bangladesh is a major Chinese defense-product client state. However one can argue that price and reliability (absence of strings) are as big a factor than simple client-state relationship.

I remain unconvinced about this until we get,

a) More subs of advanced variety from China
b) More advanced Air-defense assets from China (modern Chinese front line fighters).
c) More labor-intensive China industries re-located to Bangladesh, which would complete the client state equation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Bilal9 said:


> I don't think you guys get what I'm driving at. Please read my opinions carefully....and understand that I can be wrong at times as well. But I don't do needless 'chapabazi'.
> 
> Some of the Bangladeshi posters here didn't like it because I'm not as enthusiastic as some of you regarding the Ming class. And some of you have gone sourpuss on me because I rained on your parade and showed you reality. Well too bad. I reserve the right to have an opinion...
> 
> Like I said - India retired these a decade ago. Let's not pat ourselves on the backs too soon.
> 
> The Mings are not panacea to our undersea combat capability gap. Far from it. In real terms they __*are*__ obsolete, no question. Even after refurbishment.
> 
> Compared to the diesel subs Pakistan, India, Thailand, Malaysia, Indonesia and even Singapore is wielding, these submarines really possess no threat. When India is building modern Scorpene diesel subs at Mazagon (Mumbai), Pakistan is building (_building_, not simply _buying_) modern diesel Agosta 90B subs and Singapore Navy possesses the ultramodern Swedish *Södermanland class subs (modernized Gotland class) *you cannot really get all worked up about Mings designed some fifty years ago. Big step yes - but anywhere close to ideal? No.
> 
> The subs were bought at rather inflated supposed 'friendship' prices by the present govt. in cahoots with Navy personnel (even at USD203 million). And this is from senior level Navy sources. If you have access to them - please clarify this yourself. Not many people in the Navy will fess up to this but I am convinced (with my sources).
> 
> I commended the fact we finally got _something_ (although simply for training purposes). _Any_ sub is better than _no_ sub. Don't interpret my commendation as excitement.
> 
> Of course we cannot stop with Mings, we are *so *behind. *BN should focus _now_ on acquisition of a more sophisticated class of submarine specialized in undersea combat for littoral sea as opposed to deep water*, as Thailand is now actively pursuing SSK sub types with this capability, and this increasingly looks to be a Gotland class variant.
> 
> Thailand was initially very interested in the S26T (export version of the 039 Yuan class) as was Pakistan. But these are modified Kilo class subs and _*may not be suitable for littoral warfare*_ in the shallow seas (max depth 279 feet) around the Gulf of Thailand. They are now looking for German U212 and U214 variants (even South Korean Chang Bogo variants that Indonesia bought) or variants made by DCNS or Kockums. I will have to confess that I was gung ho about S26 as well but unlike Pakistan, Thailand seems increasingly to have turned to Gotland class now, following leasing (and success) of Gotland class as 'bogies' in USN sub games off the California coast.
> 
> Vietnam is also looking at adding smaller Scorpene variant SSK's after its recent batch of Kilo purchases. These will be hunter-killer attack subs to hunt other subs in littoral areas, which is different from the role of missile launching Kilos to attack coastal targets which they already have.
> 
> SSKs are better suited than larger subs (like SSNs) for defending merchant shipping in coastal areas. They can lay mines covertly off approaches to enemy naval bases and ports, detect enemy mines, and deliver special-operations teams.
> 
> The Bay of Bengal littoral shelf is very similar to the shallow littoral seas around the Gulf of Thailand. We should be concentrating on these areas to defend first for undersea warfare. Hence slightly smaller displacement subs (1000t to 1500t) makes more sense than 2000t plus displacement subs which are more meant for deeper waters. The most ideal sub for this is the Gotland class made in Sweden. They cost around $365 million each (not counting bribes or training).
> Please read the following, these will keep you guys up-to-date with current thinking on littoral undersea warfare scenario.
> 
> https://www.usnwc.edu/getattachment...RIGHT-SUBMARINE-FOR-LURKING-IN-THE-LITTO.aspx
> 
> I'd also ask @Penguin bhai to graciously offer his expert opinion on the Gotland class SSK's and their suitability for littoral warfare.
> 
> 
> 
> That was never my theory. I was saying Indian supposed 'concern' was fake and was just an inflated 'show'.
> 
> They won't have to worry about any J-10 or Ming purchase Bangladesh makes. For a long time. They have themselves covered. With people much more skilled and educated than we possess in our military. Never underestimate Indians or any other 'enemy'.
> 
> None of these defense purchases is a 'magic bullet' or panacea to cure the defense ills for Bangladesh.
> 
> One step at a time.
> 
> Why are you guys so bent on painting me as a mouthpiece of India if I walk the 'neutral line' or speak practically?
> 
> There is _opinion _and there is _'informed' opinion_.
> 
> Look at what India's strengths are around Bangladesh and think about countering them - _methodically_.
> 
> India does not need to bat an eyelash if Bangladesh gets J-10's. What Parrikar does is just a show.




Few corrections.

Pakistan is not building any Augusta 90b anymore. The last Augusta 90b PNS Hamza that we built was built at Karachi 10 years ago. Now we are upgrading them to make them even more efficient with the help from Turkey. All Augusta90b are AIP equipped since 2011.

We are now buying 8 Chinese Subs(6 S26P, 2S30). 4 would be built in China while remaining 4 would be built in Karachi. Pakistan is not only increasing the number of subs but it also wants these subs to launch to sub based version of Babur to complete its nuclear triad.

Now coming to the BD deal of Ming class submarines. I would call it a decent deal for a small country like BD that lacked this capability. This is a massive leap for BD navy. Your most probable and immediate threat Myanmar Navy has no submarines. You can work with these 2 submarine for next 2-3 years and then you can order 2-4 S26 submarines from China. I said S26 because you might be able to get more feasible and attractive deal financially from China which might not be possible from others. That is enough of the number of submarines for a country like BD that has just started using submarines. You also need to spend money on bigger and more modern ships. You need more frigates and FAC's.

So you cannot compare BN situation with IN or PN who have far different threat perceptions and military objectives. India is planning for two front war while Pakistan wants to complete its nuclear triad. Surely BD doesn't have any similar ambitions. BD is not going to hostilities with India anyways and you are already ahead of Myanmar.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

rome333 said:


> Seems like our detrerrence is already started to show its effect. No wonder who will start BARKING next! As BD-China relationship is taking off the ground backed by multi dimentional engagements, most importantly as our country is taking off, we will not fetch same sort of problems that once Indonesia had with its subs.



which problems?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

BNS Agroodoot


----------



## mb444

madokafc said:


> which problems?



Inability to maintain and service them.


----------



## bluesky

Dean Winchester said:


> Even if Bangladesh orders Fighters jets in 2017, delivery won't take place before 2020.


There are reasons to believe that the jets have already been ordered a few years back and will join BAF before June next year.


----------



## mb444

bluesky said:


> There are reasons to believe that the jets have already been ordered a few years back and will join BAF before June next year.



Please elaborate why you think jets have already been purchased. Thanks.


----------



## Dean Winchester

bluesky said:


> There are reasons to believe that the jets have already been ordered a few years back and will join BAF before June next year.


That doesnt happen nowadays.


----------



## 帅的一匹

mb444 said:


> I am really confused about your contradictory statements.
> 
> If these subs are no threat why bother commenting?
> 
> BD can only achieve deterrence capabilities as long as India does not perceive a threat!!! Against whom do you suppose we are seeking deference against. What are subs other than a completely offensive platform.
> 
> The subs according to you are obsolete yet you commend BN for getting them.
> 
> It is irrelevant what India has, BN does not require parity. BN needs to assure BD sovereignty and these fulfil the aim of area denial. Other navies simply knowing of the existence of BN subs will think twice before venturing into BN territory and should they do so need to come with an whole shebang of ASW platforms. That won't happen unless we are at war which I don't see as realistic.
> 
> The point of the article was not the Subs per se but that BD has officially joined the Chinese string of pearls alliance against India/US axis. The status quo has been shattered and there is nothing that US/India can do about it. If this article is part of a psy-war then it's very poor and much much too late, the damage has already been done and no amount of mea culpa will alter the current or future course of events.


How come BD join the so called pearl of strings for just buying two subs from China? if India can produce decent subs, BD also will consider it. Don't blame other because your own incompetency. Simple as that!


----------



## mb444

wanglaokan said:


> How come BD join the so called pearl of strings for just buying two subs from China? if India can produce decent subs, BD also will consider it. Don't blame other because your own incompetency. Simple as that!




Umm......What are you talking about? Whose incompetency. Based on what I have said it is strange that you have come to the conclusion I have issues with BD acquiring these or any other subs.

Have you actually read the article. The issue is not about the subs, it is all about recalibration of BD away from US towards china. 

US expected quite unrealistically that status quo by other nations will continue as is creates a U.S./India pivot in the region. 

BD has joined the string of pearls in my opinion as the relationship between the two nation have been formally upgraded. The subs and other military purchases are just one aspect of this multidimensional coordination between the two countries.


----------



## 帅的一匹

mb444 said:


> Umm......What are you talking about? Whose incompetency. Based on what I have said it is strange that you have come to the conclusion I have issues with BD acquiring these or any other subs.
> 
> Have you actually read the article. The issue is not about the subs, it is all about recalibration of BD away from US towards china.
> 
> US expected quite unrealistically that status quo by other nations will continue as is creates a U.S./India pivot in the region.


There is no India/ USA pivot ever! How many years have you been friend with Unites state of America? India is no more than a chess price of the Yankees. As many Indian members claimed that India liberated BD from 'Evil' Pakistan hands, why they seem don't like you nowadays? Things changed bro, there is no pivot from start to end.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

mb444 said:


> Inability to maintain and service them.



for the Cakra class they are still running even though we bought them in 1980.

for the Pasopati class (Romeo class) we got 12 of them in 1960 and retiring the last of them in 1990's, after 30 year of usage. Although we are severing our ties with Soviet in 1965.

So far all seemed logical.

Or Bangladesh Navy want to taste our underwater forces for good if you want to know we are capable or not to maintain them?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

madokafc said:


> Or Bangladesh Navy want to taste our underwater forces for good if you want to know we are capable or not to maintain them?


C'mon ! ! ! ! BOOM BOOOM BBrrrrrrrrrrr BOOM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TopCat

wanglaokan said:


> How come BD join the so called pearl of strings for just buying two subs from China? if India can produce decent subs, BD also will consider it. Don't blame other because your own incompetency. Simple as that!



BD will not consider Indian sub even if they produced them. Just few days ago I inquired about recent regular purchase of BD army and what I found is incredible. They are still buying stuffs from Pakistan. When inquired about India, not even a single screw ever purchased from India in the last 40 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## bluesky

wanglaokan said:


> How come BD join the so called pearl of strings for just buying two subs from China? if India can produce decent subs, BD also will consider it. Don't blame other because your own incompetency. Simple as that!


The purchase is certainly an effort to deny IN and MN access to our sea zone in the BoB. But, the Indian side may see the purchase from a different angle, a part of Pearl of Strings. Note one thing. Considering the mindset of BD people as well as the geopolitics of the region we live in, there is almost no prospect of buying made-in-India submarines whatever may be the quality. By the nature of training and due to historical reasons, our military is taught to treat India and Burma as foe states. So, can a country buy weapons from its foe?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mb444

madokafc said:


> for the Cakra class they are still running even though we bought them in 1980.
> 
> for the Pasopati class (Romeo class) we got 12 of them in 1960 and retiring the last of them in 1990's, after 30 year of usage. Although we are severing our ties with Soviet in 1965.
> 
> So far all seemed logical.
> 
> Or Bangladesh Navy want to taste our underwater forces for good if you want to know we are capable or not to maintain them?


 
You sought clarification as to the reference to Indonesian sub .... Article and conversation referenced Indonesias problem In maintaining its sub fleet, which is what I clarified. The point of discussion was BD should establish proper maintenance and operational infrastructure, doctrine and plan to avoid the same kind of issues. Other forum members pointed out BD just did not buy the subs but also bought maintenance infastructure and have long standing no strings defence relationship with China thus Indonesian scenario is not envisaged.

Indonesia does not have operational reach in to BD waters.... I was not insulting Indonesia simply answering your question.

Next time perhaps read through the thread before responding.



wanglaokan said:


> There is no India/ USA pivot ever! How many years have you been friend with Unites state of America? India is no more than a chess price of the Yankees. As many Indian members claimed that India liberated BD from 'Evil' Pakistan hands, why they seem don't like you nowadays? Things changed bro, there is no pivot from start to end.



I have to disagree. US is seeking to prevent rise of China by establishing various alliances as it is now longer able to exercise uncontested dominence over Asian waters. In East Asia its US/Japan alliance challenging a newly assertive China. In SCS it is seeking to get ASEAN nations aboard and in the IOR its pivot is with India.

Obviously as US seeks to create new alliances old alliances are destroyed. We have seen Philippines spectacularly dump US.

In the case of BD, yes historically US has been the critical point of reference strategically. But it has always been as a result of the Russia-India calculus.

BD became an indendent state from an United Pakistan because of a civil war and for internal reasons. Our external situation outlook remains static. Our prime strategic threat eminates from India and we will act to protect ourselves.

BD has pursued ever closer interaction with China since establishment of diplomatic relationship. China is BDs biggest trading partner, BD is China's second biggest defense customer, China is the largest infastructure development partner of BD, etc.

As India moved closer to US post collapse of the USSR so has BD moved closer to China. With the visit couple of months ago of the premier and official statement from both government that there is an upgrade of relationship between the countries I do believe BD has in all but name fully recalibrated its strategic outlook away from USA to China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 帅的一匹

Yeh, USA wanna contain China as always. Let it be, we will buckle down and do our own job. China don't wanna any country to sacrifice its own interests for our own benefits. Now BD is till dependent on India somehow economically. Like The Padma bridge is for connecting China/ Myamar/ BD/India to boost trading. I'm not happy is that The arrogance some Indian members show in this thread as BD is not independent country! BD will not give up inducting subs as Mr. Parrikar just gift some cheap OPV instead. China is never a bully, just looks at the neighbors around us are getting richer and richer by doing business with us.


----------



## Nike

mb444 said:


> You sought clarification as to the reference to Indonesian sub .... Article and conversation referenced Indonesias problem In maintaining its sub fleet, which is what I clarified. The point of discussion was BD should establish proper maintenance and operational infrastructure, doctrine and plan to avoid the same kind of issues. Other forum members pointed out BD just did not buy the subs but also bought maintenance infastructure and have long standing no strings defence relationship with China thus Indonesian scenario is not envisaged.
> 
> Indonesia does not have operational reach in to BD waters.... I was not insulting Indonesia simply answering your question.
> 
> Next time perhaps read through the thread before responding.
> 
> 
> 
> I have to disagree. US is seeking to prevent rise of China by establishing various alliances as it is now longer able to exercise uncontested dominence over Asian waters. In East Asia its US/Japan alliance challenging a newly assertive China. In SCS it is seeking to get ASEAN nations aboard and in the IOR its pivot is with India.
> 
> Obviously as US seeks to create new alliances old alliances are destroyed. We have seen Philippines spectacularly dump US.
> 
> In the case of BD, yes historically US has been the critical point of reference strategically. But it has always been as a result of the Russia-India calculus.
> 
> BD became an indendent state from an United Pakistan because of a civil war and for internal reasons. Our external situation outlook remains static. Our prime strategic threat eminates from India and we will act to protect ourselves.
> 
> BD has pursued ever closer interaction with China since establishment of diplomatic relationship. China is BDs biggest trading partner, BD is China's second biggest defense customer, China is the largest infastructure development partner of BD, etc.
> 
> As India moved closer to US post collapse of the USSR so has BD moved closer to China. With the visit couple of months ago of the premier and official statement from both government that there is an upgrade of relationship between the countries I do believe BD has in all but name fully recalibrated its strategic outlook away from USA to China.



I merely stating the fact if Indonesia had much longer tradition in underwater warfare compared to many Nation in the region and still maintain them until now. Those experience cant be bought in any market out there including lur capability to maintain and operate them for so long.

quite the smart *** are you, Indonesia area alone cover an area as large as Whole Europe, and the fact we can established a Country which cover such large area through effective military occupation, military threat and Diplomacy is an assessment of our far reaching military ability. Jakarta Merauke range alone is far distance than Jakarta Dhaka if you learn geography rightly, so if we can established and sent a fleet of Navy to Papua, we can cover Bengal bay within our Navy reach. Thats why India is rightly know who is the biggest threat for their holding over Andaman and Nicobar, nor China nor Myanmar actually. Luckily Indonesia appear to be docile nowadays compared to our bloody past.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rome333

wanglaokan said:


> Yeh, USA wanna contain China as always. Let it be, we will buckle down and do our own job. China don't wanna any country to sacrifice its own interests for our own benefits. Now BD is till dependent on India somehow economically. Like The Padma bridge is for connecting China/ Myamar/ BD/India to boost trading. I'm not happy is that The arrogance some Indian members show in this thread as BD is not independent country! BD will not give up inducting subs as Mr. Parrikar just gift some cheap OPV instead. China is never a bully, just looks at the neighbors around us are getting richer and richer by doing business with us.


Correction: Mr. Parikar offered OPV which our Navy rejected as we build our own now a days. He gifted us some replica of helicopters though!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 帅的一匹

mb444 said:


> Umm......What are you talking about? Whose incompetency. Based on what I have said it is strange that you have come to the conclusion I have issues with BD acquiring these or any other subs.
> 
> Have you actually read the article. The issue is not about the subs, it is all about recalibration of BD away from US towards china.
> 
> US expected quite unrealistically that status quo by other nations will continue as is creates a U.S./India pivot in the region.
> 
> BD has joined the string of pearls in my opinion as the relationship between the two nation have been formally upgraded. The subs and other military purchases are just one aspect of this multidimensional coordination between the two countries.


My apology, I thought you were Indian trolls because I can't see national flag when use my iPhone logging in.


----------



## mb444

wanglaokan said:


> My apology, I thought you were Indian trolls because I can't see national flag when use my iPhone logging in.


 

Not a problem. Thank you for your clarification.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

According to BD Defence site, modification of BN ex-Hamilton Class USCG cutters started already. Who can confirm this? My opinion was that they would not spend money to arm these boats into patrol frigates.....

Systems to be changed and installed include Radar, Sonar, ECM, Electronic warfare systems & misc. armament.

* 8 x C-802A Sarface to Sarface Missile;
* 1 x 8 FM-90N or 1 x 24 FL-3000 Sarface to Air Missile
* 1 x Otobreda 76 mm main gun, forward;
* 2 x Type 730B 6-barrel 30 mm CIWS;
* 2 x 3 324 mm B-515 tubes - Whitehead A244S; torpedo
* 2 x 6 Super Barricade chaff launchers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Bilal9 said:


> According to BD Defence site, modification of BN ex-Hamilton Class USCG cutters started already. Who can confirm this? My opinion was that they would not spend money to arm these boats into patrol frigates.....
> 
> Systems to be changed and installed include Radar, Sonar, ECM, Electronic warfare systems & misc. armament.
> 
> * 8 x C-802A Sarface to Sarface Missile;
> * 1 x 8 FM-90N or 1 x 24 FL-3000 Sarface to Air Missile
> * 1 x Otobreda 76 mm main gun, forward;
> * 2 x Type 730B 6-barrel 30 mm CIWS;
> * 2 x 3 324 mm B-515 tubes - Whitehead A244S; torpedo
> * 2 x 6 Super Barricade chaff launchers


source ?


----------



## Bilal9

BDforever said:


> source ?



Source is old - but there were recent additions to that news as well,

https://www.facebook.com/BD.Defence...9878031431073/609748615777343/?type=3&theater


----------



## Avisheik

Bilal9 said:


> Source is old - but there were recent additions to that news as well,
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/BD.Defence...9878031431073/609748615777343/?type=3&theater



I dont think the vessel will be modernized any time soon, their roles are basically the same as the salisbury class frigate that we recently retired. It is mostly being used for training, visiting foreign ports, humanitarian assistance,etc. In other words, these 2 vessels free up the duties of our more combat capable vessels. This purchase seems to be more of a stop-gap, rather than an actual combat ship

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Avisheik said:


> I dont think the vessel will be modernized any time soon, their roles are basically the same as the salisbury class frigate that we recently retired. It is mostly being used for training, visiting foreign ports, humanitarian assistance,etc. In other words, these 2 vessels free up the duties of our more combat capable vessels. This purchase seems to be more of a stop-gap, rather than an actual combat ship



That's what I always thought. But that post in that linked Facebook account got me thinking. You can't put modern weapons on a seventies hull and why would you....

There was also another photo I saw about refurbs going on board the Hamilton classes but I can't find it any more. They were definitely welding and repainting on board one of the ships.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avisheik

Bilal9 said:


> That's what I always thought. But that post in that linked Facebook account got me thinking. You can't put modern weapons on a seventies hull and why would you....
> 
> There was also another photo I saw about refurbs going on board the Hamilton classes but I can't find it any more. They were definitely welding and repainting on board one of the ships.



Yeah a lot of rumors about their armament was floating about, especially since one of them fired harpoon missiles before. Even i believed it for a while.
I guess you can put a modern weapons systems on the hull, but it would be rather expensive and a lot of modifications will be needed. Plus, as you mentioned, why would you do it in the first place. 
Plus, none of the hamilitaon class cutters sold to the Philippines and Nigeria, were fitted with weapons. Something tells me uncle sam instructed us not to.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud

Home made.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bluesky




----------



## mb444

bluesky said:


>



More of a mutual embrace.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nabil365

Can someone explain this?
Why the superstructure on the Chinese type 056 has edges curved out and the Bangladeshi version doesn't have these.


----------



## Bilal9

Nabil365 said:


> Can someone explain this?
> Why the superstructure on the Chinese type 056 has edges curved out and the Bangladeshi version doesn't have these.
> View attachment 364503
> View attachment 364504



My two cents.

Superstructure design and features can vary due to Navy requirements. The main stealth feature is the relatively low superstructure, flat slab sided feature and low masts. Curved out edges add a bit of stealth but it is not significant.

In addition to a different superstructure design, the Bangladeshi examples are a bit smaller (lower endurance and smaller patrol area) and as a result lower in displacement (1300 tons) compared to about standard 1500 tons of the 056 class. That is why Chinese yard code name for BNS Shadhinota class is "C13B".

C=Corvette
13= 1300 ton displacement
B=Bangladesh

There is a larger but lightly armed OPV variant of the 056 for Nigeria called "P18N" (NNS Centenary class). The displacement is larger because Nigeria's coastal patrol area may be a bit larger (mostly oil rig protection like ours) and they want longer endurance (different naval doctrine from Bangladesh).

P=Patrol vessel
18=1800 tons displacement
N=Nigeria

Most of the following images are from the ship's visit to the primary home of the South African Navy in Simonstown (Cape Town, South Africa)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> My two cents.
> 
> Superstructure design and features can vary due to Navy requirements. The main stealth feature is the relatively low superstructure, flat slab sided feature and low masts. Curved out edges add a bit of stealth but it is not significant.
> 
> In addition to a different superstructure design, the Bangladeshi examples are a bit smaller (lower endurance and smaller patrol area) and as a result lower in displacement (1300 tons) compared to about standard 1500 tons of the 056 class. That is why Chinese yard code name for BNS Shadhinota class is "C13B".
> 
> C=Corvette
> 13= 1300 ton displacement
> B=Bangladesh
> 
> There is a larger but lightly armed OPV variant of the 056 for Nigeria called "P18N" (NNS Centenary class). The displacement is larger because Nigeria's coastal patrol area may be a bit larger (mostly oil rig protection like ours) and they want longer endurance (different naval doctrine from Bangladesh).
> 
> P=Patrol vessel
> 18=1800 tons displacement
> N=Nigeria
> 
> Most of the following images are from the ship's visit to the primary home of the South African Navy in Simonstown (Cape Town, South Africa)


Would like to add points to this like radar absorbent paint etc which may be applied in one vessel and not in other... overall their stealth characteristics should be similar.


----------



## Avicenna

Question for you guys. What is the role of the 2 Hamilton class vessels we received from the US?


----------



## Bilal9

Avicenna said:


> Question for you guys. What is the role of the 2 Hamilton class vessels we received from the US?



Please see post above.

https://defence.pk/threads/bangladesh-navy.168818/page-187#post-9058633

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avicenna

I am not familiar with the Bangladesh Navy so i was educating myself a little bit today. Let us take our main adversary to be Myanmar. Of course there is India but quite honestly we are no match. 

Using Myanmar as the major threat, I was comparing the two fleets between us and them. 

It seems Bangladesh Navy is investing heavily in Padma class offshore patrol vessels. The armaments seem very light though. No anti ship missile capability. We plan on introducing another 20 or so.

What concerns me is Myanmar has many Fast attack craft with the C-802 as the main missile. 

It seems we have the C-704 is most of our ships. 

There is a great range disparity.

Thoughts?


----------



## Nabil365

Bilal9 said:


> My two cents.
> 
> Superstructure design and features can vary due to Navy requirements. The main stealth feature is the relatively low superstructure, flat slab sided feature and low masts. Curved out edges add a bit of stealth but it is not significant.
> 
> In addition to a different superstructure design, the Bangladeshi examples are a bit smaller (lower endurance and smaller patrol area) and as a result lower in displacement (1300 tons) compared to about standard 1500 tons of the 056 class. That is why Chinese yard code name for BNS Shadhinota class is "C13B".
> 
> C=Corvette
> 13= 1300 ton displacement
> B=Bangladesh
> 
> There is a larger but lightly armed OPV variant of the 056 for Nigeria called "P18N" (NNS Centenary class). The displacement is larger because Nigeria's coastal patrol area may be a bit larger (mostly oil rig protection like ours) and they want longer endurance (different naval doctrine from Bangladesh).
> 
> P=Patrol vessel
> 18=1800 tons displacement
> N=Nigeria
> 
> Most of the following images are from the ship's visit to the primary home of the South African Navy in Simonstown (Cape Town, South Africa)


Our ships also do not have steath capabilities for their mast.


----------



## TopCat

Avicenna said:


> I am not familiar with the Bangladesh Navy so i was educating myself a little bit today. Let us take our main adversary to be Myanmar. Of course there is India but quite honestly we are no match.
> 
> Using Myanmar as the major threat, I was comparing the two fleets between us and them.
> 
> It seems Bangladesh Navy is investing heavily in Padma class offshore patrol vessels. The armaments seem very light though. No anti ship missile capability. We plan on introducing another 20 or so.
> 
> What concerns me is Myanmar has many Fast attack craft with the C-802 as the main missile.
> 
> It seems we have the C-704 is most of our ships.
> 
> There is a great range disparity.
> 
> Thoughts?



All frigates including Type 056 corvette either equipped with C-802 or Ottomat anti ship missile.


----------



## Bilal9

Nabil365 said:


> Our ships also do not have steath capabilities for their mast.



Masts have evolved compared to the past, but have a few years before they can be completely 'stealthified' as an integrated mast. I hope our new lead ship heavy frigates in planning stage (maybe Daewoo 3000 class) will have both VLS as well as Integrated Mast in addition to stealth features. Here's a recent Daewoo-3000H proposal for the Thai Navy having both.






But for now - smaller corvettes like Shadhinota class do not yet have stealthy integrated masts. Too expensive and also the smaller size of the corvettes themselves help with stealth a lot.

Newer design heavy frigates and destroyers over 5000 ton class are starting to feature them.

Such as the Type 45 destroyer of the Royal Navy.





And the Iver Huitfeldt class heavy frigate (6600 ton) from Denmark.






Please read the following for all you need to know about new integrated masts.

https://defencyclopedia.com/2015/08/28/integrated-masts-the-next-generation-design-for-naval-masts/



Avicenna said:


> I am not familiar with the Bangladesh Navy so i was educating myself a little bit today. Let us take our main adversary to be Myanmar. Of course there is India but quite honestly we are no match.
> 
> Using Myanmar as the major threat, I was comparing the two fleets between us and them.
> 
> It seems Bangladesh Navy is investing heavily in Padma class offshore patrol vessels. The armaments seem very light though. No anti ship missile capability. We plan on introducing another 20 or so.
> 
> What concerns me is Myanmar has many Fast attack craft with the C-802 as the main missile.
> 
> It seems we have the C-704 is most of our ships.
> 
> There is a great range disparity.
> 
> Thoughts?



The following was as of 2014 and since then BN has had quite a few naval additions (don't know about Myanma Navy). Now make your own conclusions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avicenna

I was looking at the wikipedia pages of both navies and had the following questions.

It looks like BN had inducted 5 Padma already with plans for a total of 20 or so.

Also there are now 2 Durjoy with a 3rd soon to be. Plans are to introduce 8 i believe.

There are 2 Type 56 in service with plans for another 2.

There are also 9 older fast attack craft and 6 frigates of various origin.

Now besides the above, are there any plans to replace the missile boats? Perhaps replace what we have with Chinese Type 22? How about newer frigates like Type 054?

The reason I ask is Myanmar has 19 missile boats equipped with C-802. It is also planning for 5 total Kyan Sittha Frigates with C-802.


----------



## Bilal9

Avicenna said:


> Now besides the above, are there any plans to replace the missile boats? Perhaps replace what we have with Chinese Type 22? How about newer frigates like Type 054?
> 
> The reason I ask is Myanmar has 19 missile boats equipped with C-802. It is also planning for 5 total Kyan Sittha Frigates with C-802.



The day of the flimsy ~300-500 ton fast attack missile boat equipped with four unsophisticated missiles has come and gone. Coastal defense a la 'hit and run away' philosophy.

These were mainly OSA class boats (Soviet Navy concept), nowadays still practiced by Iran, North Korea and Myanmar Navy. Notice the similarity of the Junta govts. and their 'engagement doctrine'?

Type 22 would be a good solution but these are expensive water-jet craft - and are tough to maintain. I don't know if these have good 'bang for the buck'.

BN is planning to supplement our de-commissioned missile boats with C704 equipped Durjoy class LPC's. I also believe newer batch of smaller Padma Class may be equipped with a couple of lighter AShM missiles. Of course Padma Class is still equipped with MANPADs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9




----------



## bd_4_ever

Recently I got hold of the tender which the BN floated to purchase the Anti-Submarine helicopters. Its around 50 pages. I'll post just the general specifications here soon, without disclosing much.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

bd_4_ever said:


> Recently I got hold of the tender which the BN floated to purchase the Anti-Submarine helicopters. Its around 50 pages. I'll post just the general specifications here soon, without disclosing much.



Thanks for your generosity. 

Nice fodder for discussion.


----------



## Aung Zaya

Bilal9 said:


> These were mainly OSA class boats (Soviet Navy concept), nowadays still practiced by Iran, North Korea and Myanmar Navy. Notice the similarity of the Junta govts. and their 'engagement doctrine'?


we dont use OSA class boats.. where do u get that data.. ? our real teeth in that class 5 series FAC (M)... which is installed 4 C-802 and was already built more than 20 ships..



Bilal9 said:


> The following was as of 2014 and since then BN has had quite a few naval additions (don't know about Myanma Navy). Now make your own conclusions.


honestly , this data is so old.. it havent count even F12 and F14 which were commissioned in more than 2 years ago..
plus all our frigate and corvette 772 ,773 are fitted with C-802A missiles , not C-802.. Kh-35U is special choice for F-11 Aung zaya..



Avicenna said:


> I was looking at the wikipedia pages of both navies and had the following questions.
> 
> It looks like BN had inducted 5 Padma already with plans for a total of 20 or so.
> 
> Also there are now 2 Durjoy with a 3rd soon to be. Plans are to introduce 8 i believe.
> 
> There are 2 Type 56 in service with plans for another 2.
> 
> There are also 9 older fast attack craft and 6 frigates of various origin.
> 
> Now besides the above, are there any plans to replace the missile boats? Perhaps replace what we have with Chinese Type 22? How about newer frigates like Type 054?
> 
> The reason I ask is Myanmar has 19 missile boats equipped with C-802. It is also planning for 5 total Kyan Sittha Frigates with C-802.


https://defence.pk/threads/myanmar-defence-forum.347379/page-67#post-9063115 the answer is here..


----------



## TopCat

Aung Zaya said:


> we dont use OSA class boats.. where do u get that data.. ? *our real teeth* in that class 5 series FAC (M)... which is installed 4 C-802 and was already built *more than 20 ships*..


Thats what @Bilal9 tried to convey

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

TopCat said:


> Thats what @Bilal9 tried to convey


i understand what he was trying to say.. just point out what he misunderstand.. that's all.. 

These were *mainly OSA class boats *(Soviet Navy concept), nowadays still practiced by Iran, North Korea and* Myanmar Navy.
*


----------



## sahureka2

the second pair of class corvettes Minerva (ex Urania and ex Danaide) to the Coast Guard of Bamgladesh to work at the dry dock in Genoa
Photo Franco Lena / naviearmatori

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## BDforever

Aung Zaya said:


> we dont use OSA class boats.. where do u get that data.. ? our real teeth in that class 5 series FAC (M)... which is installed 4 C-802 and was already built more than 20 ships..


you have more than 20 FAC (M) ships ?


----------



## Aung Zaya

BDforever said:


> you have more than 20 FAC (M) ships ?


Yes..!! All of 5 series will be converted to FAC M as the part of navy development programme.. We will replace some old Hauxin class's C 802 with lighter guns system..
551 to 570 = 20
491 , 492 = 2 total = 22
The programme was undergoing since a year ago.. I'm not sure it's already finished or still going..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Aung Zaya said:


> Yes..!! All of 5 series will be converted to FAC M as the part of navy development programme.. We will replace some old Hauxin class's C 802 with lighter guns system..
> 551 to 570 = 20
> 491 , 492 = 2 total = 22
> The programme was undergoing since a year ago.. I'm not sure it's already finished or still going..



what are the weapon systems of FAC-M ? 
and you will replace c802 missiles with gun system ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

BDforever said:


> what are the weapon systems of FAC-M ?
> and you will replace c802 missiles with gun system ?


not all.. some of houxin class are getting old.. put in reserve.. 
so we will downgrade them and replace with lighter gun system.. and will upgrade newer 5 series.. 
so u can understand Myanmar FAC M as 3 types.. one is houxin class and we will keep 4 of them as FAC M.. 47 series which is equiped with 4 C-802.. 






5 series which is equiped with 2 x C-802 and in war time it can load up 4 C-802 like 47 series.. upgrading is in progress..




the last one is 491 and 492.. which is equiped with 4 C-802..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Aung Zaya said:


> not all.. some of houxin class are getting old.. put in reserve..
> so we will downgrade them and replace with lighter gun system.. and will upgrade newer 5 series..
> so u can understand Myanmar FAC M as 3 types.. one is houxin class and we will keep 4 of them as FAC M.. 47 series which is equiped with 4 C-802..
> View attachment 364937
> 
> 
> 5 series which is equiped with 2 x C-802 and in war time it can load up 4 C-802 like 47 series.. upgrading is in progress..
> View attachment 364939
> 
> the last one is 491 and 492.. which is equiped with 4 C-802..


Myanmar Navy has good fire power 
so what is the future Navy plan ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

BDforever said:


> Myanmar Navy has good fire power
> so what is the future Navy plan ?


not much.. 135m Kyan Sit tha flight II class is on going.. will be commissioned in next year along with his buddy '054' series OPV.. after that we will focus on upgrading and adding some support ships like LPDs and naval aviations.. after cancelation of buying LPD from Indonesia , we tried to built our own one with assistance from Russia and China.. u guys may see Myanmar made LPD in coming next 4 or 5 years..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Aung Zaya said:


> not much.. 135m Kyan Sit tha flight II class is on going.. will be commissioned in next year along with his buddy '054' series OPV.. after that we will focus on upgrading and adding some support ships like LPDs and naval aviations.. after cancelation of buying LPD from Indonesia , we tried to built our own one with assistance from Russia and China.. u guys may see Myanmar made LPD in coming next 4 or 5 years..


tell me more about 054 OPV series ? what about submarine plan ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

অই মিয়ারা ঘটনা কি? এত্ত এত্ত অফ টপিক আলোচনা, মগ নেভির আলোচনা মগ থ্রেড এ করাই ভালো।

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Khan saheb said:


> অই মিয়ারা ঘটনা কি? এত্ত এত্ত অফ টপিক আলোচনা, মগ নেভির আলোচনা মগ থ্রেড এ করাই ভালো।


I like the way you talk :v

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Khan saheb said:


> অই মিয়ারা ঘটনা কি? এত্ত এত্ত অফ টপিক আলোচনা, মগ নেভির আলোচনা মগ থ্রেড এ করাই ভালো।


thanda mejaj a ami kisu kotha bair korar chesta korchi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arthur

Mohammed Khaled said:


> I like the way you talk :v






BDforever said:


> thanda mejaj a ami kisu kotha bair korar chesta korchi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Nabil365 said:


> one!Shhhh


delete it now for good reason
@Nabil365 delete 
@Nabil365 what is the problem with you ? ggggggrrrrrrrrr
delete the fking post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nabil365

BDforever said:


> delete it now for good reason
> @Nabil365 delete
> @Nabil365 what is the problem with you ? ggggggrrrrrrrrr
> delete the fking post


Haha deleted already chill...

Bangladesh navy emphasise alot on sam for its ships but myanmar does not.No idea why..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Nabil365 said:


> Haha deleted already chill...
> 
> Bangladesh navy emphasise alot on sam for its ships but myanmar does not.No idea why..


they mostly use CIWS, Igla and SA-N-5

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

BDforever said:


> tell me more about 054 OPV series ? what about submarine plan ?


too much off topic in here.. bro plz follow ' Myanmar Defence forum '...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Aung Zaya said:


> we dont use OSA class boats.. where do u get that data.. ? our real teeth in that class 5 series FAC (M)... which is installed 4 C-802 and was already built more than 20 ships..
> 
> 
> honestly , this data is so old.. it havent count even F12 and F14 which were commissioned in more than 2 years ago..
> plus all our frigate and corvette 772 ,773 are fitted with C-802A missiles , not C-802.. Kh-35U is special choice for F-11 Aung zaya..
> 
> 
> https://defence.pk/threads/myanmar-defence-forum.347379/page-67#post-9063115 the answer is here..



I was saying that the *attack boat philosophy* is practiced by your Navy - especially considering how many FAC-M's you guys have. I was not implying that you use OSA class boats.

Thanks for the rest of the information by the way.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TopCat

Bilal9 said:


> I was saying that the *attack boat philosophy* is practiced by your Navy - especially considering how many FAC-M's you guys have. I was not implying that you use OSA class boats.
> 
> Thanks for the rest of the information by the way.




Well why BD did not continue on that strategy? is it because BD is more into blue water instead of coastal defense?


----------



## Aung Zaya

Bilal9 said:


> I was saying that the *attack boat philosophy* is practiced by your Navy - especially considering how many FAC-M's you guys have. I was not implying that you use OSA class boats.
> 
> Thanks for the rest of the information by the way.


building many missile boats and gun boats is not only for ' Hit and Run ' but also to defense our long coastal line which is over 2200 km.. after losing nearly 40% of navy ships in 2008 cyclone Nergis , building these boats is fast ,cheap and effective programme to fill the blank..and it's still lethal.. remember..? in 2008 maritime boundary dispute the ships facing with ur F25 BNS BB were 771 and these missile boats.. and that's all what we have at that time  moreover ' Hit and Run ' strategy will never completely be useless after we build naval data link system..


----------



## Bilal9

TopCat said:


> Well why BD did not continue on that strategy? is it because BD is more into blue water instead of coastal defense?



Well BD will always be a brown or at best green water Navy. BN doesn't have blue water aspirations that I know of. From wiki,

*Brown water*
The brown water environment starts from the shoreline through to the end of the continental shelf. A brown-water navy focuses on coastal operations and primarily takes a defensive role.

*Green water*
The green water environment extends from the outer edge of the brown-water layer past any continental shelves, archipelagos and islands; perhaps a few hundred miles from shore. It is the most important maritime arena, including most coastal traffic and territorial waters, in which are found the great majority of a nation’s maritime police, customs, environmental, and economic concerns. A green-water navy is capable of defense of its nation in depth and is a significant offensive force within its territory.

*Blue water*
The blue water environment extends from the outer edge of the green-water zone through to the deep ocean of the world. A blue-water navy can project its nation's power throughout the world. The blue water policy was a long-standing political philosophy in Britain in the eighteenth century, which sought to advance British power through use of the Royal Navy, although the term "blue water" did not appear until 1834.[5]

About the attack boat concept, using gunboats/attack boats or even using stealthy FAC-M's like Myanmar is still an older concept (and in some ways obsolete). You sneak up with a few C-801's against a larger target (frigate, destroyer), launch those and then run away fast. The problem is that this does not work very well against sophisticated naval targets like well-protected frigates. It may work against unprotected tankers or commercial targets. Provided a frigate finds you within radar range approaching to launch missiles - you will be history _before _you can push the launch button. That radar range with newer X and S band radars are getting wider by the day.

The attack boat philosophy used to be valid in the fifties when radar and sensor protection was less in vogue and less optimal than it is today. There are always a three-layered ring of close-in defense for Navy ships - of this the first, second and third layer of missile countermeasures (such as counter missiles, chaff/flares and CIWS) are extremely effective against AshM's like C801s, as demonstrated in the Gulf wars by US Navy Arleigh Burke class vessels.

A number of Bangladesh Navy vessels boast at least two - if not all three layers of this defensive capability. Eventually all BN vessels as small as corvette class are supposed to have these survivable technologies incorporated. It is only a matter of time before this makes fast missile boats obsolete.

FAC-M's themselves are too small to have defensive sensors and protection against even basic guided projectiles. They cannot even survive a direct hit from naval Manpads which can be launched from Padma class vessels (350 tons). FAC-M's need to find larger targets to spend their missile payloads on. They can't be wasting it on say - Padma class vessels, and we are planning to have twenty plus of those as well as countermeasures. It will ultimately be a 'numbers' game if 'swarm tactics' are all you need to employ.

The Gulf war also demonstrated that the 'FAC-M tactics' and 'Swarm tactics' (latter using massive numbers of 107mm rocket equipped speedboats) that the Iranians employed against simpler Iraqi targets worked but they did not work so well against sophisticated sensor and countermeasure-equipped adversaries like the US Navy.



Aung Zaya said:


> building many missile boats and gun boats is not only for ' Hit and Run ' but also to defense our long coastal line which is over 2200 km.. after losing nearly 40% of navy ships in 2008 cyclone Nergis , building these boats is fast ,cheap and effective programme to fill the blank..and it's still lethal.. remember..? in 2008 maritime boundary dispute the ships facing with ur F25 BNS BB were 771 and these missile boats.. and that's all what we have at that time  moreover ' Hit and Run ' strategy will never completely be useless after we build naval data link system..



UMS Anawrahta is really no match for F25 BNS BB. However I see your point.

Now UMS _Kyan Sit Tha_ class - that's another story.

But I hope that there is never another reason for showdown.

And that is partly why your navy Chief invited his Bangladeshi counterpart to Burma to dispel these issues.

Both countries should abide by the UNCLOS decision on blue economy jurisdiction and boundary issues.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Bilal9 said:


> *UMS Anawrahta is really no match for F25 BNS BB. However I see your point.*
> 
> Now UMS _Kyan Sit Tha_ class - that's another story.
> 
> But I hope that there is never another reason for showdown.
> 
> And that is partly why your navy Chief invited his Bangladeshi counterpart to Burma to dispel these issues.
> 
> Both countries should abide by the UNCLOS decision on blue economy jurisdiction and boundary issues.


sure..!! 771 at the time was fitted outdated AshM C-801.. no match for BNS BB which is fitted with italian otomat missiles and we know it.. 771 is flag ships of Myanmar Navy in 2008 and no other choice..  BTW if there is no problem with BD , we may still stick with this 771 and outdated C 801...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

@Bilal9 BD Navy does have blue water Navy ambition, and the target is under force goal 2030.
@Aung Zaya according to my analysis , it seems BD Navy going to out match Myanmar Navy from 2020 and onward.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

blue water, is a kind of forces can be projected at far away distance far from any meaningful logistic support base and can still conduct their operation and duty without much problems.

The current blue water Navy is not much only USN, Royal Navy and French Navy. Russian had limited capability in this regard, China still lacking in support units but i expect them to achieve the status much sooner, Indian Navy is still lagged by their lacks of logistic support units and foreign base. ROKN, Marina Navy, JMSDF, and other peer like Spanish Navy is just behind the above countries i mentioned. The rest of the world is just comprised of Green Water and brown water Navy.

Bangladesh Navy is in lack in everything, dont have much support logistic units, their MPA is just handful or we can count less than what my hand finger had. Helicopter units is severely lacking, lacking proper experiences in conducting major Naval drill or hosting such events, surface combatant assets mostly is old ships with handful unit of small corvettes not suited for long range duties, not to mention your Naval air arms is negligible.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arthur

madokafc said:


> blue water, is a kind of forces can be projected at far away distance far from any meaningful logistic support base and can still conduct their operation and duty without much problems.
> 
> The current blue water Navy is not much only USN, Royal Navy and French Navy. Russian had limited capability in this regard, China still lacking in support units but i expect them to achieve the status much sooner, Indian Navy is still lagged by their lacks of logistic support units and foreign base. ROKN, Marina Navy, JMSDF, and other peer like Spanish Navy is just behind the above countries i mentioned. The rest of the world is just comprised of Green Water and brown water Navy.
> 
> Bangladesh Navy is in lack in everything, dont have much support logistic units, their MPA is just handful or we can count less than what my hand finger had. Helicopter units is severely lacking, lacking proper experiences in conducting major Naval drill or hosting such events, surface combatant assets mostly is old ships with handful unit of small corvettes not suited for long range duties, not to mention your Naval air arms is negligible.....


That's why it's termed as "ambition". And even then 'limited capability' is what they target. And it's not like they are going after it this or coming decade. BN top brass has good idea of what it takes to reach their goal. Please try study BN's modernisation plan & the approach they have taken.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bd_4_ever

Well, realistically Bangladesh cannot be a blue water navy by 2030. It will take us much, much more longer. Larger navies such as Spanish, Russian, Chinese, Koreans havent even reached that level. I wouldnt even consider us close.


----------



## TopCat

bd_4_ever said:


> Well, realistically Bangladesh cannot be a blue water navy by 2030. It will take us much, much more longer. Larger navies such as Spanish, Russian, Chinese, Koreans havent even reached that level. I wouldnt even consider us close.




I was not talking about empire building or project power but navy should have capability to oprate and take role in far away places that we are doing in lebanon right now.


----------



## bd_4_ever

TopCat said:


> I was not talking about empire building or project power but navy should have capability to oprate and take role in far away places that we are doing in lebanon right now.



I understand what you mean but what we are doing in Lebanon is a completely different context to say, war times. Surely we need to build up the capabilities and I am all for being blue-water but will take us ages.


----------



## Michael Corleone

bd_4_ever said:


> I understand what you mean but what we are doing in Lebanon is a completely different context to say, war times. Surely we need to build up the capabilities and I am all for being blue-water but will take us ages.


Ages like in 100 years? More like we can operate *** blue water navy atm but we are stretching our legs too wide... 
These things need long time and I agree with you on that... but I don't see its unachievable by or under 2030...


----------



## bd_4_ever

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Ages like in 100 years? More like we can operate *** blue water navy atm but we are stretching our legs too wide...
> These things need long time and I agree with you on that... but I don't see its unachievable by or under 2030...



2030 is an overly optimistic target for being a blue water navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

BDforever said:


> @Bilal9 BD Navy does have blue water Navy ambition, and the target is under force goal 2030.
> @Aung Zaya according to my analysis , it seems BD Navy going to out match Myanmar Navy from 2020 and onward.


if u say out number.. it may be..
if u say out match... it's too early to say..


----------



## Mage

bd_4_ever said:


> 2030 is an overly optimistic target for being a blue water navy.


It can be achievable by 2130 tho


----------



## BDforever

Aung Zaya said:


> if u say out number.. it may be..
> if u say out match... it's too early to say..


 at least 3 more frigates, atleast 3 more C13B corvettes, at least 3 more Durjoy class LPC, 2 more submarines are coming in this time. now go figure

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

BDforever said:


> at least 3 more frigates, atleast 3 more C13B corvettes, at least 3 more Durjoy class LPC, 2 more submarines are coming in this time. now go figure


may be if this number from paper come into reality or if we completely stop all our naval development plans.. our policy is 'Talk less , Work hard '.... u can see what we do in last 5 years...


----------



## BDforever

Aung Zaya said:


> may be if this number from paper come into reality or if we completely stop all our naval development plans.. our policy is 'Talk less , Work hard '.... u can see what we do in last 5 years...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bd_4_ever

Philia said:


> It can be achievable by 2130 tho



Ya possibly, if we maintain this rate of expansion and commitment.


----------



## ghost250

Aung Zaya said:


> may be if this number from paper come into reality or if we completely stop all our naval development plans.. our policy is 'Talk less , Work hard '.... u can see what we do in last 5 years...


4 C13B Corvette,4 Lpc,6 aircraft,5 opv ,2 submarine in the last 3-4 years..does this look like only a "paper work" to u??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## syed1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

shourov323 said:


> 4 C13B Corvette,4 Lpc,6 aircraft,5 opv ,2 submarine in the last 3-4 years..does this look like only a "paper work" to u??



some of what u said here are still on order.. e.g the next 2 more C13B which will be constructed in China are still on order..  and it would be better provided with photos and links about 6 a/c , 5opv.. 

ok.. lets check what we do in last 3 - 4 years , 

- 4 frigates 
- 1 Corvette 
- 1 OPV
- 2 49 series FAC M
- 12 5 series FAC
- 1 Topedo Boat
- 14 LCMs 
- 2 hospital Ships
- 1 Troops carrier and Vip Transport
- 1 Floating Dry Dock
- 4 AS 365 Heli
- 2 USV

So it's good to see ur developments.. but still need years to catch our navy..



BDforever said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
 3


----------



## BDforever

Aung Zaya said:


> some of what u said here are still on order.. e.g the next 2 more C13B which will be constructed in China are still on order..  and it would be better provided with photos and links about 6 a/c , 5opv..
> 
> ok.. lets check what we do in last 3 - 4 years ,
> 
> - 4 frigates
> - 1 Corvette
> - 1 OPV
> - 2 49 series FAC M
> - 12 5 series FAC
> - 1 Topedo Boat
> - 14 LCMs
> - 2 hospital Ships
> - 1 Troops carrier and Vip Transport
> - 1 Floating Dry Dock
> - 4 AS 365 Heli
> - 2 USV
> 
> So it's good to see ur developments.. but still need years to catch our navy..


C13B still not order, already started building in last August.
and i was talking about just major ones, not torpedo boats, FAC-M, mine sweepers, helicopters, MPA , patrol craft etc

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TopCat

shourov323 said:


> 4 C13B Corvette,4 Lpc,6 aircraft,5 opv ,2 submarine in the last 3-4 years..does this look like only a "paper work" to u??



4 Frigates also added 2 Jianghu class and 2 Hamilton class.. right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Exiled_Soldier

BN should get 4 such frigates as Bangabandhu and 6 C13B. Should add SAM system in Durjoy ships and add C802 instead of C704 both in Padma and Durjoy.


----------



## Michael Corleone

So Burmese navy makes two frigates and suddenly out of nowhere we have to catch up to their navy? 
They jump to frigate dev right away and asking india's assistance to provide OPV which is ironic considering they make frigates but still it will be years before we catch up to their navy? Oh okay

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bd_4_ever

Mohammed Khaled said:


> So Burmese navy makes two frigates and suddenly out of nowhere we have to catch up to their navy?
> They jump to frigate dev right away and asking india's assistance to provide OPV which is ironic considering they make frigates but still it will be years before we catch up to their navy? Oh okay

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BDforever



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arthur

BDforever said:


> View attachment 365978


What was the service period?


----------



## BDforever

Khan saheb said:


> What was the service period?


i don't know details

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Mohammed Khaled said:


> So Burmese navy makes two frigates and suddenly out of nowhere we have to catch up to their navy?
> They jump to frigate dev right away and asking india's assistance to provide OPV which is ironic considering they make frigates but still it will be years before we catch up to their navy? Oh okay


lol we're making many types of war ships ahead of making frigates.. and we dont ask any OPV from India...
Ok..!! let's see what happen in coming years...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Mohammed Khaled said:


> So Burmese navy makes two frigates and suddenly out of nowhere we have to catch up to their navy?
> They jump to frigate dev right away and asking india's assistance to provide OPV which is ironic considering they make frigates but still it will be years before we catch up to their navy? Oh okay



This is a military regime bro. Look at north Korea.
You pay people from Russia or China, they will bring equipment and design. You will have the frigate.
They dont care about long term sustainability or economic downside.
By the way their first frigate Aung Zya was built by Indian assistance.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

Aung Zaya said:


> lol we're making many types of war ships ahead of making frigates.. and we dont ask any OPV from India...
> Ok..!! let's see what happen in coming years...



How many private and govt. shipyards does Myanmar have altogether? And do you guys export ships?



Khan saheb said:


> What was the service period?



Probably not beyond the seventies. There were Two BNS Shaheed Ruhul Amins.

The first one was a former Canadian coastal passenger-cargo vessel _Anticosti _according to wiki. Must have been a donated vessel by the Canadian Govt. I can bet it did not last past the seventies and was decommissioned and broken up.

The current BNS Shaheed Ruhul Amin is an ex-Royal Navy _Island Class Vessel_ as are five other sister vessels of the same type in the fleet. They look pretty neat and business like but not as cool as the Coast Guard's Minerva class from Italy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Aung Zaya said:


> lol we're making many types of war ships ahead of making frigates.. and we dont ask any OPV from India...
> Ok..!! let's see what happen in coming years...


Ahead of frigates... you mean destroyers? Battle cruisers? Battle ships? Wow y'all must be a supapowa then... 
read some news... y'all are going to purchase their radars/sensors and OPV tech...



TopCat said:


> This is a military regime bro. Look at north Korea.
> You pay people from Russia or China, they will bring equipment and design. You will have the frigate.
> They dont care about long term sustainability or economic downside.
> By the way their first frigate Aung Zya was built by Indian assistance.


Yeah... kind of like hitler... only builds the damn economy to burn it all down with war. XD

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Ahead of frigates... you mean destroyers? Battle cruisers? Battle ships? Wow y'all must be a supapowa then...


lol i means we're making many war ships before making frigates..  135m Kyan-sit-Tha Flight 2 is on going..!! 



Mohammed Khaled said:


> read some news


give me that link..?  



Mohammed Khaled said:


> y'all are going to purchase their radars/sensors and OPV tech...


we dont buy any TOT of OPV tech and our OPV's design is a lot different with its counterpart of India and China.. and yes..!! we got radars and sensors from aboard.. and most of navies doing like this.. seem super powa BD making all radar and sensors for its navy locally.?


----------



## BDforever

Aung Zaya said:


> lol i means we're making many war ships before making frigates..  135m Kyan-sit-Tha Flight 2 is on going..!!
> 
> 
> give me that link..?
> 
> 
> we dont buy any TOT of OPV tech and our OPV's design is a lot different with its counterpart of India and China.. and yes..!! we got radars and sensors from aboard.. and most of navies doing like this.. seem super powa BD making all radar and sensors for its navy locally.?


do u have coast guard ?


----------



## Aung Zaya

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Yeah... kind of like hitler... only builds the damn economy to burn it all down with war. XD


lol these BD guys are hilarious.. they're extremely proud of their armed force building up using 5 billions dollars.. at the same time , they are ready to blame and talking bad others who just used a couple billion dollar for building up its armed force.. 



BDforever said:


> do u have coast guard ?


yes.


----------



## BDforever

Aung Zaya said:


> yes.


details plz, number of active personnel, ships etc


----------



## Aung Zaya

active personnel - around 3500
1 OPV
4 FAC ( gun )
10 Petrol Crafts
6 Dvora mk 3
speed boats
and petrol boats



BDforever said:


> details plz, number of active personnel, ships etc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Aung Zaya said:


> active personnel - around 3500
> 1 OPV
> 4 FAC ( gun )
> 10 Petrol Crafts
> 6 Dvora mk 3
> speed boats
> and petrol boats



You have huge coast line, almost half of the size of India. You need to invest more on that instead of frigates and destroyers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nabil365

Funny to see Burmese people bragging about their navy when their ships are not even equipped with manpads instead of SAMs.And Aung Zeya made a theory of how some Burmese naval engineers got Ph.Ds and made a whole stealth frigate.With this logic countries like Indonesia and Singapore will be creating stealthy destroyers.And Myanmar did it in such a short period of time.


----------



## BDforever

a interesting news is floating around that BD is going for 4 improved kilo submarines within 2019. Earlier it was 2 in consideration. Deal will be signed at the end of this year or early 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bdslph

BDforever said:


> a interesting news is floating around that BD is going for 4 improved kilo submarines within 2019. Earlier it was 2 in consideration. Deal will be signed at the end of this year or early 2018.



we will know late 2017 or early 2018 for sure
well 4 subs are huge deal maybe we will go for the second hand improved ones as it will cost a lot cheaper 
but it would have been better if we were buy chinese ones as we will get more familar with it


----------



## bluesky

BDforever said:


> a interesting news is floating around that BD is going for 4 improved kilo submarines within 2019. Earlier it was 2 in consideration. Deal will be signed at the end of this year or early 2018.


I just hope BN will not induct old kilo class submarines used by the Indian Navy. Is it Russian or China made?


----------



## BDforever

bluesky said:


> I just hope BN will not induct old kilo class submarines used by the Indian Navy. Is it Russian or China made?





bdslph said:


> we will know late 2017 or early 2018 for sure
> well 4 subs are huge deal maybe we will go for the second hand improved ones as it will cost a lot cheaper
> but it would have been better if we were buy chinese ones as we will get more familar with it


well , lets wait and see


----------



## Bilal9

bluesky said:


> I just hope BN will not induct old kilo class submarines used by the Indian Navy. Is it Russian or China made?



*Improved kilos *are 'Amur' and 'Lada' classes.

Amur class is latest and is the fourth generation of the Kilo submarine family. Note the Brahmos Naval missile being launched vertically but this is still under development. India does not have problem with Bangladesh getting Kilos as they also operate them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

TopCat said:


> You have huge coast line, almost half of the size of India. You need to invest more on that instead of frigates and destroyers.


True..!! Our CG is just founded and need to add more vessels.. Small boats like Dvora will be add ed in soonest..


----------



## Arthur

BDforever said:


> a interesting news is floating around that BD is going for 4 improved kilo submarines within 2019. Earlier it was 2 in consideration. Deal will be signed at the end of this year or early 2018.


I am confused now. Last time I heard anything about new submarines, Chinese was leading the bid with Yuan/Song Class submarine with a price tag of 250 million a piece.

How much Russia wants & what they will give in that price is a big question then!


----------



## BDforever

Khan saheb said:


> I am confused now. Last time I heard anything about new submarines, Chinese was leading the bid with Yuan/Song Class submarine with a price tag of 250 million a piece.
> 
> How much Russia wants & what they will give in that price is a big question then!


if it is project 636.3 kilo class submarine version then it will cost $350-$400 million

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rome333

BDforever said:


> if it is project 636.3 kilo class submarine version then it will cost $350-$400 million


But 636.3 is not suitable for swallow water operation. Then?


----------



## BDforever

rome333 said:


> But 636.3 is not suitable for swallow water operation. Then?


who said ? it is mainly designed for shallow water mission 
to swallow water, well you can use anything with hole

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Nabil365 said:


> Funny to see Burmese people bragging about their navy when their ships are not even equipped with manpads instead of SAMs.And Aung Zeya made a theory of how some Burmese naval engineers got Ph.Ds and made a whole stealth frigate.With this logic countries like Indonesia and Singapore will be creating stealthy destroyers.And Myanmar did it in such a short period of time.


Lol someone can't believe his eye how we built a frigates.. Believe it or not F 12 F14 already commissioned..  this is how we built.. 





check our latest naval product MUSV-2 with RCWS


----------



## Arthur

guys stay on topic.

I request you not to start a troll war in this thread. 

@WAJsal @waz



BDforever said:


> if it is project 636.3 kilo class submarine version then it will cost $350-$400 million


If we go by price China will get the contract for sure.

Something tells me the contract is going China way, just like it happened with the MBT 2000 induction case.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Khan saheb said:


> If we go by price China will get the contract for sure.
> 
> Something tells me the contract is going China way, just like it happened with the MBT 2000 induction case.


yuan class is not $250million, it is almost same as this new russian submarine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

BDforever said:


> yuan class is not $250million, it is almost same as this new russian submarine


I am not the one who proposed the price, it was the Chinese offer. 

I just quoted what I was told. I can be wrong, that's all I am aware about.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Khan saheb said:


> I am not the one who proposed the price, it was the Chinese offer.
> 
> I just quoted what I was told. I can be wrong, that's all I am aware about.


give me source link


----------



## Arthur

BDforever said:


> give me source link


"was told " . It's a personal source. I can't put an identity to that. Sorry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bluesky

Above: Recently commissioned F12 Frigate of Burma


----------



## Nabil365

Aung Zaya said:


> Lol someone can't believe his eye how we built a frigates.. Believe it or not F 12 F14 already commissioned..  this is how we built..
> View attachment 366186
> 
> check our latest naval product MUSV-2 with RCWS
> View attachment 366258


Come back when you have a point to counter.Just some workers welding some parts.No evidence of you guys designing the ship,lol.


----------



## Aung Zaya

Nabil365 said:


> Come back when you have a point to counter.Just some workers welding some parts.No evidence of you guys designing the ship,lol.


who show u photos of designing state..? lol believe it or not.. that's ur choice  too many off-topic posts here.. i'm done with it..


----------



## Bengal Tiger 71

Lets go..................... for BD Navy

*Iver Huitfeldt-class Frigate [Denmark]*

* These 6600 ton frigates look a bit bulky and clumsy when compared to other frigates, but they pack a lethal combination of weapons and sensors.*


*



*
*Strength: Anti-Air Warfare*

*Cost: US$325M/ship*

*Propulsion: It is powered by 4 MTU diesel engines which generate 8.2 MW each for a total of 32.8 MW of power.*


*Armament:*




*

32 Mk 41 VLS cells for a total of 32 SM-2 IIIA surface-to-air missiles (100+ km range)

Mk 56 VLS cells for 24 RIM-162 ESSM ( 50 km range)

2 quad launchers for 8 Harpoon anti-ship missiles

1 × Oerlikon Millennium 35 mm CIWS. This a highly advanced revolver gun with a 1000 rpm rate of fire. It uses special air-burst ammunition to destroy incoming threats.

2 × OTO Melara 76 mm guns ( Will be replaced by 127 mm and 35 mm guns)

2 × Dual MU90 ASW torpedo launchers
*

*We need ship like this one then we will also more ahead from bully MM.*


----------



## Michael Corleone

Aung Zaya said:


> lol these BD guys are hilarious.. they're extremely proud of their armed force building up using 5 billions dollars.. at the same time , they are ready to blame and talking bad others who just used a couple billion dollar for building up its armed force..
> 
> 
> yes.


Took a loooonnng time for Us to spend 5 Bill on the armed forces... this is the first time we did lol... before that for years your spendings were way overboard than us... so much so that y'all had economic meltdowns.



Aung Zaya said:


> lol i means we're making many war ships before making frigates..  135m Kyan-sit-Tha Flight 2 is on going..!!
> 
> 
> give me that link..?
> 
> 
> we dont buy any TOT of OPV tech and our OPV's design is a lot different with its counterpart of India and China.. and yes..!! we got radars and sensors from aboard.. and most of navies doing like this.. seem super powa BD making all radar and sensors for its navy locally.?


I didn't talk about OPV tot I talked about y'all seeking tot sensors from India and seeking assistance... in building OPV when y'all already have the experience to build bigger ships... that's the irony I was talking about.


----------



## Arthur

Interesting times ahead for BN.
 
https://defence.pk/threads/china-resumes-production-of-yuan-class-submarines.471140/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Since the link above does not work anymore,

http://www.janes.com/article/66691/china-resumes-production-of-yuan-class-submarines

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bdslph

Khan saheb said:


> Interesting times ahead for BN.
> 
> https://defence.pk/threads/china-resumes-production-of-yuan-class-submarines.471140/





Bilal9 said:


> Since the link above does not work anymore,
> 
> http://www.janes.com/article/66691/china-resumes-production-of-yuan-class-submarines




correct me if iam wrong bd was offered yuan class . why did not buy them or will BN in future but them
as far as i know they are new good reliable 
well it is not cheap 250 million one sub i guess i could be wrong


----------



## Bilal9

bdslph said:


> correct me if iam wrong bd was offered yuan class . why did not buy them or will BN in future but them
> as far as i know they are new good reliable
> well it is not cheap 250 million one sub i guess i could be wrong



We do not yet know anything concrete about Yuan purchase by Bangladesh or Chinese govt. offering it to us. News is still unconfirmed.

However average Yuan class price for export in quantities of three to eight will be way over $350 million per sub with support, spares, maintenance etc. You are not just buying 'a' sub, the specialized support, expertise for repairs and maintenance has to be bought too, uncharted territory for a lot of countries like Bangladesh. Plus there is always graft for the big wigs....

The news that Pakistan was buying Yuan class export version (Also called Type 041 locally in China or S26 for export) with ToT was reported in the Pakistan section quite a few years ago. Since then Pakistan Govt. confirmed it again late last year. Pakistan's deal is valued at $4 to $5 billion for eight subs. Source,

http://thediplomat.com/2016/08/chin...with-8-new-stealth-attack-submarines-by-2028/

Thailand bought three export Yuan class (S26T) subs at package price of US$1 billion. Source,

http://www.defenseworld.net/news/16...hree_Chinese_Subs_For__1_Billion#.WHCcx_krKM8

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bd_4_ever

Having just 2 Yuans would keep any foreign misadventures at bay.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bdslph

Bilal9 said:


> We do not yet know anything concrete about Yuan purchase by Bangladesh or Chinese govt. offering it to us. News is still unconfirmed.
> 
> However average Yuan class price for export in quantities of three to eight will be way over $350 million per sub with support, spares, maintenance etc. You are not just buying 'a' sub, the specialized support, expertise for repairs and maintenance has to be bought too, uncharted territory for a lot of countries like Bangladesh. Plus there is always graft for the big wigs....
> 
> The news that Pakistan was buying Yuan class export version (Also called Type 041 locally in China or S26 for export) with ToT was reported in the Pakistan section quite a few years ago. Since then Pakistan Govt. confirmed it again late last year. Pakistan's deal is valued at $4 to $5 billion for eight subs. Source,
> 
> http://thediplomat.com/2016/08/chin...with-8-new-stealth-attack-submarines-by-2028/
> 
> Thailand bought three export Yuan class (S26T) subs at package price of US$1 billion. Source,
> 
> http://www.defenseworld.net/news/16...hree_Chinese_Subs_For__1_Billion#.WHCcx_krKM8





bd_4_ever said:


> Having just 2 Yuans would keep any foreign misadventures at bay.




thanks for the input with 2 mings and if we ever get the 4 kilo and ever we buy 4 yuan class wow every one will be quiet 10 subs will do but the phurchase should go beyond 2020 as the buget will be very high


----------



## rome333

bdslph said:


> thanks for the input with 2 mings and if we ever get the 4 kilo and ever we buy 4 yuan class wow every one will be quiet 10 subs will do but the phurchase should go beyond 2020 as the buget will be very high


Its either Improved Kilo or Yuan. Not both I think.


----------



## bluesky




----------



## tarpitz

BDforever said:


> at least 3 more frigates, atleast 3 more C13B corvettes, at least 3 more Durjoy class LPC, 2 more submarines are coming in this time. now go figure


Three more frigates? 
It means another 3xUS Coast Guard cutters are going to retire soon after celebrating their 40+ birthday?
C 13B are just a downgraded version of Type 056 with no ASW suite. 
For the Mings you should also think about buying a submarine salvage ship.


@Aung Zaya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

tarpitz said:


> Three more frigates?
> It means another 3xUS Coast Guard cutters are going to retire soon after celebrating their 40+ birthday?
> C 13B are just a downgraded version of Type 056 with no ASW suite.
> For the Mings you should also think about buying a submarine salvage ship.
> 
> 
> @Aung Zaya


 that's..


----------



## TopCat

tarpitz said:


> Three more frigates?
> It means another 3xUS Coast Guard cutters are going to retire soon after celebrating their 40+ birthday?
> C 13B are just a downgraded version of Type 056 with no ASW suite.
> For the Mings you should also think about buying a submarine salvage ship.
> 
> 
> @Aung Zaya



We already have dedicated ASW capable vessels in place including helicopters. No need to stuff everything in one vessel.
Bangladesh is not looking for more cutter but brand new Frigates from Korea or China.
For submarines it will be either Kilo or Yuan class.

By the way, change your flag to appropriately represent yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

TopCat said:


> 4 Frigates also added 2 Jianghu class and 2 Hamilton class.. right?


Yes. The only problem is that they are much older than their Commanding Officers.
Otherwise these are good ships.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nabil365

tarpitz said:


> Yes. The only problem is that they are much older than their Commanding Officers.
> Otherwise these are good ships.



Erm which part of surveillance you guys don't understand.


----------



## ghost250

tarpitz said:


> Yes. The only problem is that they are much older than their Commanding Officers.
> Otherwise these are good ships.


yes,still these C13Bs r better than ur " Stealth" frigates..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

TopCat said:


> By the way, change your flag to appropriately represent yourself.



Good Catch Topcat. 

Could this be a Myanmarese cat-lover lady??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## syed1

BNS Durgam

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## masud

syed1 said:


> BNS Durgam
> View attachment 367216

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bd_4_ever

Bilal9 said:


> Good Catch Topcat.
> 
> Could this be a Myanmarese cat-lover lady??



In that case, I see @BDforever and her having a Veer-Zara 2.0 with cats being the Best man and Best maid during marriage. 

#konojaatdhormogotromanenaeibhalobasha

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

tarpitz said:


> Three more frigates?
> It means another 3xUS Coast Guard cutters are going to retire soon after celebrating their 40+ birthday?
> C 13B are just a downgraded version of Type 056 with no ASW suite.
> For the Mings you should also think about buying a submarine salvage ship.
> 
> 
> @Aung Zaya


that is funny when you bought 2nd hand chinese frigates even older than 2nd hand chinese frigates which BD bought, it is no surprise that you call C13B has downgraded version of Type056 when it has same or more firepower than your frigates

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

shourov323 said:


> yes,still these C13Bs r better than ur " Stealth" frigates..


I am talking about cold war era outdated Jianghu and Halmiton.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

tarpitz said:


> I am talking about cold war era outdated Jianghu and Halmiton.



Two of our Jiang-hu's are actually newer than yours and more potent. Your F21 and F23 are Jianghu-II class (053H1). We have a Type 053H1 as well (*BNS Osman*), but we also have two Type 053H2's.

1. 535 黄石 / _Huangshi_ - Sold to Bangladesh Navy as BNS Abu Bakar (F15).
2. 536 芜湖 / _Wuhu_ - Sold to Bangladesh Navy as BNS Ali Haider (F17).

But Jiang-hu's and Hamiltons are not active combatants in our Navy. Their role is best described as cadet training and maybe -support. Our forces goal 2030 for Navy is not even near completion. You will see a lot more between now and 2030.



syed1 said:


> BNS Durgam
> View attachment 367216



Syed1 - you made my day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bluesky

tarpitz said:


> C 13B are just a downgraded version of Type 056 with no ASW suite.


Do not propagate false information. The two C13B corvettes BN bought possess higher firepower than even the Type 056 LPC. Go and read upto the last line below:

*Two C13B Corvettes Delivered to Bangladesh Navy by Chinese Shipyard*

Two C13B Corvettes, BNS _Shadhinota_ (F111) and BNS _Prottoy_ (F112), were delivered to the Bangladesh Navy at the China Shipbuilding & Offshore International Company (CSOC)'s Wuchang Shipyard in Wuhan, China. CSOC is part of the part of the State Shipbuilding Corporation, China Shipbuilding Industry Corporation (CSIC). The C13B-class of corvette is based on the Type 056 Jiangdao class in use with the PLAN.





*BNS Prottoy (F112) corvette of the Bangladesh Navy during sea trials*

_"With a displacement of 1300 tons, the 90-meter long and 11-meter wide corvettes are of China’s most advanced export warship type. And they will be the key warships of Bangladesh Navy"_ according to Zhu Xuejun, chief engineer of the CSIC.

_“Decked out with powerful weapons, the vessels are able to sail at a max speed of 25.5 knots on the high seas. They have comprehensive combat capacity and excellent maneuverability,”_ Zhu said.

BNS _Shadhinota_ (F111) was launched in November 2014 and BNS _Prottoy_ (F112) was launched in January this year.

Bangladesh C13B-class corvette retains most of the sensor and weapon systems found on board Chinese Navy Type 056 corvettes:
» 4x C-803 (export version of YJ-83) Anti-ship missiles (2 launchers with 2 missiles each)
» 1x FL-3000N (export version of AJK-10 / HQ-10) Surface to air missile launcher (8x missiles)
» 1x H/PJ-26 76mm main gun (similar to Russian AK-176)
» 2x H/PJ-17 30mm dual mode (auto/manual) remote controlled naval turret

*The Bangladesh Navy corvette however will be fitted with one Type 730 CIWS, and two Type 3200 ASW rocket launchers will replace the two triple torpedo launchers *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bilal9

BNS Abu Bakar

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aung Zaya

bluesky said:


> » 4x C-803 (export version of YJ-83) Anti-ship missiles (2 launchers with 2 missiles each)


but it's said C802A during in live fire exercise.. not C803..



TopCat said:


> By the way, change your flag to appropriately represent yourself.


he already said he is a Chinese of Myanmar who currently live in HK..


----------



## Bilal9

Images copyright BDMilitary.com



syed1 said:


> BNS Durgam
> View attachment 367216



Although I was happy to see the hull and superstructure fit-out started - I was somewhat disappointed to see the super lax security around the vessel.

Typically for defense ships being floated for the first time, you will see a floating steel net barrier all around the ship as a security measure. In some cases - civilian boat traffic is prohibited from coming at least 200 feet near defense ships.

Here you can see all manner of floating unknown 'majhis' gathering around a critical defense installation worth tens of millions and there is nothing stopping rogue actors from carrying out anything sinister .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> Two of our Jiang-hu's are actually newer than yours and more potent. Your F21 and F23 are Jianghu-II class (053H1). We have a Type 053H1 as well (*BNS Osman*), but we also have two Type 053H2's.
> 
> 1. 535 黄石 / _Huangshi_ - Sold to Bangladesh Navy as BNS Abu Bakar (F15).
> 2. 536 芜湖 / _Wuhu_ - Sold to Bangladesh Navy as BNS Ali Haider (F17).
> 
> But Jiang-hu's and Hamiltons are not active combatants in our Navy. Their role is best described as cadet training and maybe -support. Our forces goal 2030 for Navy is not even near completion. You will see a lot more between now and 2030.
> 
> 
> 
> Syed1 - you made my day.


I wonder from where you get your source that it is a training ship...? As far as I know... after the British frigate was retired after the fire broke out... they plan to convert the cutter to training ships.


----------



## rome333

There is an article on BD military on the next frigate of BD. "Bangladesh Navy to build next generation frigates indigenously". Is that a Korean or Chinese type ?


----------



## Bilal9

rome333 said:


> There is an article on BD military on the next frigate of BD. "Bangladesh Navy to build next generation frigates indigenously". Is that a Korean or Chinese type ?



I would take half the articles published in BDMilitary with a pinch of salt. Let's just say we don't know yet. If *they *claim to know - then I'd question it.

Photos (undoctored) are good proof. Until then - everything is speculation.

My money is on the Chinese type 054 - but Korean Daewoo FFX class (*Incheon-class* frigate) could also happen. Whatever it is - I'm sure BN would want ToT to build them here, and stealth and VLS features. Being that these would be the lead ships of the Navy, they would also need common standardized Electronic Naval Warfare suites, with Electronic Support Measures (ESM), Electronic Counter-Measures (ECM) and Electronic Counter-Counter-Measures (ECCM).

Reactions: Like Like:

3


----------



## syed1

BNS Adamya, Padma class OPV

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

syed1 said:


> BNS Adamya, Padma class OPV
> View attachment 367443



What are the two boats behind the Padma class boat? They look smaller - maybe a 100 tons each?

Probably for riverine patrol.


----------



## TopCat

Bilal9 said:


> BNS Abu Bakar


What are those stains in the side of the ship. Dummy missile hit?


----------



## Kandari-Hushiyaar



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## syed1

Bilal9 said:


> What are the two boats behind the Padma class boat? They look smaller - maybe a 100 tons each?
> 
> Probably for riverine patrol.




Fire brigade & civil defence boats

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## damiendehorn

Bilal9 said:


> What are the two boats behind the Padma class boat? They look smaller - maybe a 100 tons each?
> 
> Probably for riverine patrol.



Looks like fire tenders.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

TopCat said:


> What are those stains in the side of the ship. Dummy missile hit?



Most likely exhaust stains.


----------



## gslv mk3

madokafc said:


> Thats why India is rightly know who is the biggest threat for their holding over Andaman and Nicobar, nor China nor Myanmar actually.



That's the reason why there is so much IN presence in & around Andaman & Nicobar.


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Here are some images I posted on another forum.







BNS BangaBandhu,flag-ship of BN.






BNS Prottoy,second ship of Shadhinata Class Stealth Heavy Corvette (C13B variant of the Type-056 Stealth Corvette)






BNS BangaBandhu.






Three BN Ships in formation.The 1st one can be recognized as BNS BangaBandhu ( F-25 ) from its distinct HQ-7A SAM System. ( No other ship in BN has that )






BNS Somudra Joy in Indian waters during International Fleet Review,2016.






BNS BangaBandhu ( F-25 ).






BN Navy Seals known as "SWADS".



Kira.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shorisrip

Anybody know what type of frigates the navy's looking for, and when will they be acquired?


----------



## Bilal9

Shorisrip said:


> Anybody know what type of frigates the navy's looking for, and when will they be acquired?



Please see my previous post.


----------



## asad71

*Tricky offer to Dhaka*

SUJAN DUTTA

New Delhi, Jan. 11: India has offered to train Bangladesh navy crews in operating submarines after Dhaka recently acquired the first of two boats from Beijing.

India has also agreed to host Vietnamese air force pilots to train in advanced combat techniques on Sukhoi fighter jets. Both the Indian and Vietnamese air forces fly variants of the Sukhoi 30 combat jets.

But it is New Delhi's offer to host Bangladesh submarine crews at INS Satavahana, the Indian Navy submarine academy at Visakhapatnam that is a delicate matter.

Bangladesh's recent acquisition of a Chinese Ming-class Type 035B submarine was initially a surprise for countries in the Bay of Bengal region. Despite China being a reasonably consistent supplier of equipment to the Bangladesh military, Dhaka's acquisition of the first of two-Ming-class submarines was surprising for most countries around the Bay of Bengal region. This is the first time the Bangladesh Navy has acquired undersea combat capability.

The Ming-class submarines supplied to China were built in the 1990s and were refurbished before being given to Bangladesh under a three-year-old contract. China is also understood to have trained a small Bangladeshi crew, as part of the contract, at its submarine base in Hainan Island at the rim of the South China Sea.

The Chinese People's Liberation Army Navy (PLAN) has over the years expanded its submarine fleet to more than 60, many of them the Type 093B nuclear-boats. This expansion has been accompanied by an increasing deployment of its warship flotillas, including submarines, in the Indian Ocean region in waters around India. The official reason cited by China is its prolonged deployment for intensive counter-piracy patrols in the Gulf of Aden and off the Horn of Africa.

But the Indian and US navies find little operational logic in the Chinese deployment of submarines - some of which have been nuclear-powered - for the stated task. Two submarines of the PLAN were known to have docked in a Pakistani port last year.

The Indian Navy has now proposed to host Bangladeshi crews who will operate the Chinese-built submarines at three of its schools in INS Satavahana: the Submarine Training School (SMS), the Escape Training School (ETS) and the School of Advanced Undersea Warfare (SAUW).

This is also where the Indian Navy has in the past hosted Vietnamese naval crew. Both the Indian and Vietnamese navies operate Russian-origin Kilo-class submarines.

An agreement to train Vietnamese fighter pilots in India was reached last month during talks led by the south east Asian nation's defence minister who was in New Delhi at the head of a 30-member delegation.

The two sides initially were planning for a team of Indian Air Force instructors to be deployed in Vietnam. But they then changed the plan and agreed that the Vietnamese pilots should be hosted at IAF bases.

India is also understood to be in talks with Vietnam to supply Akash medium-range surface-to-air missile (SAMs) systems. The SAMs - developed by the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) and now being inducted into the Indian Army and the Indian Air Force - have a range of 25km.

The DRDO claims they can intercept targets - such as incoming missiles - at a height of 20km after being activated.



https://www.telegraphindia.com/1170112/jsp/nation/story_129885.jsp

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rome333

asad71 said:


> *Tricky offer to Dhaka*
> The Indian Navy has now proposed to host Bangladeshi crews who will operate the Chinese-built submarines at three of its schools in INS Satavahana.


Indian Navy must be having a Wet Dream! Dont disturb guys. Let them have fun, LOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bilal9

rome333 said:


> Indian Navy must be having a Wet Dream! Dont disturb guys. Let them have fun, LOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Avicenna

India is acting really pathetic regarding these 2 subs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## damiendehorn

Avicenna said:


> India is acting really pathetic regarding these 2 subs.



Wonder what their reaction will be when we aquire propper subs?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mb444

asad71 said:


> *Tricky offer to Dhaka*
> 
> SUJAN DUTTA
> 
> New Delhi, Jan. 11: India has offered to train Bangladesh navy crews in operating submarines after Dhaka recently acquired the first of two boats from Beijing.
> 
> India has also agreed to host Vietnamese air force pilots to train in advanced combat techniques on Sukhoi fighter jets. Both the Indian and Vietnamese air forces fly variants of the Sukhoi 30 combat jets.
> 
> But it is New Delhi's offer to host Bangladesh submarine crews at INS Satavahana, the Indian Navy submarine academy at Visakhapatnam that is a delicate matter.
> 
> Bangladesh's recent acquisition of a Chinese Ming-class Type 035B submarine was initially a surprise for countries in the Bay of Bengal region. Despite China being a reasonably consistent supplier of equipment to the Bangladesh military, Dhaka's acquisition of the first of two-Ming-class submarines was surprising for most countries around the Bay of Bengal region. This is the first time the Bangladesh Navy has acquired undersea combat capability.
> 
> The Ming-class submarines supplied to China were built in the 1990s and were refurbished before being given to Bangladesh under a three-year-old contract. China is also understood to have trained a small Bangladeshi crew, as part of the contract, at its submarine base in Hainan Island at the rim of the South China Sea.
> 
> The Chinese People's Liberation Army Navy (PLAN) has over the years expanded its submarine fleet to more than 60, many of them the Type 093B nuclear-boats. This expansion has been accompanied by an increasing deployment of its warship flotillas, including submarines, in the Indian Ocean region in waters around India. The official reason cited by China is its prolonged deployment for intensive counter-piracy patrols in the Gulf of Aden and off the Horn of Africa.
> 
> But the Indian and US navies find little operational logic in the Chinese deployment of submarines - some of which have been nuclear-powered - for the stated task. Two submarines of the PLAN were known to have docked in a Pakistani port last year.
> 
> The Indian Navy has now proposed to host Bangladeshi crews who will operate the Chinese-built submarines at three of its schools in INS Satavahana: the Submarine Training School (SMS), the Escape Training School (ETS) and the School of Advanced Undersea Warfare (SAUW).
> 
> This is also where the Indian Navy has in the past hosted Vietnamese naval crew. Both the Indian and Vietnamese navies operate Russian-origin Kilo-class submarines.
> 
> An agreement to train Vietnamese fighter pilots in India was reached last month during talks led by the south east Asian nation's defence minister who was in New Delhi at the head of a 30-member delegation.
> 
> The two sides initially were planning for a team of Indian Air Force instructors to be deployed in Vietnam. But they then changed the plan and agreed that the Vietnamese pilots should be hosted at IAF bases.
> 
> India is also understood to be in talks with Vietnam to supply Akash medium-range surface-to-air missile (SAMs) systems. The SAMs - developed by the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) and now being inducted into the Indian Army and the Indian Air Force - have a range of 25km.
> 
> The DRDO claims they can intercept targets - such as incoming missiles - at a height of 20km after being activated.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.telegraphindia.com/1170112/jsp/nation/story_129885.jsp




Whatever you say about Indians they do have dream...... the BN will send their d grade recruits to the Indians who will never come near our subs in their career

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bd_4_ever

asad71 said:


> *Tricky offer to Dhaka*
> 
> SUJAN DUTTA
> 
> New Delhi, Jan. 11: India has offered to train Bangladesh navy crews in operating submarines after Dhaka recently acquired the first of two boats from Beijing.
> 
> India has also agreed to host Vietnamese air force pilots to train in advanced combat techniques on Sukhoi fighter jets. Both the Indian and Vietnamese air forces fly variants of the Sukhoi 30 combat jets.
> 
> But it is New Delhi's offer to host Bangladesh submarine crews at INS Satavahana, the Indian Navy submarine academy at Visakhapatnam that is a delicate matter.
> 
> Bangladesh's recent acquisition of a Chinese Ming-class Type 035B submarine was initially a surprise for countries in the Bay of Bengal region. Despite China being a reasonably consistent supplier of equipment to the Bangladesh military, Dhaka's acquisition of the first of two-Ming-class submarines was surprising for most countries around the Bay of Bengal region. This is the first time the Bangladesh Navy has acquired undersea combat capability.
> 
> The Ming-class submarines supplied to China were built in the 1990s and were refurbished before being given to Bangladesh under a three-year-old contract. China is also understood to have trained a small Bangladeshi crew, as part of the contract, at its submarine base in Hainan Island at the rim of the South China Sea.
> 
> The Chinese People's Liberation Army Navy (PLAN) has over the years expanded its submarine fleet to more than 60, many of them the Type 093B nuclear-boats. This expansion has been accompanied by an increasing deployment of its warship flotillas, including submarines, in the Indian Ocean region in waters around India. The official reason cited by China is its prolonged deployment for intensive counter-piracy patrols in the Gulf of Aden and off the Horn of Africa.
> 
> But the Indian and US navies find little operational logic in the Chinese deployment of submarines - some of which have been nuclear-powered - for the stated task. Two submarines of the PLAN were known to have docked in a Pakistani port last year.
> 
> The Indian Navy has now proposed to host Bangladeshi crews who will operate the Chinese-built submarines at three of its schools in INS Satavahana: the Submarine Training School (SMS), the Escape Training School (ETS) and the School of Advanced Undersea Warfare (SAUW).
> 
> This is also where the Indian Navy has in the past hosted Vietnamese naval crew. Both the Indian and Vietnamese navies operate Russian-origin Kilo-class submarines.
> 
> An agreement to train Vietnamese fighter pilots in India was reached last month during talks led by the south east Asian nation's defence minister who was in New Delhi at the head of a 30-member delegation.
> 
> The two sides initially were planning for a team of Indian Air Force instructors to be deployed in Vietnam. But they then changed the plan and agreed that the Vietnamese pilots should be hosted at IAF bases.
> 
> India is also understood to be in talks with Vietnam to supply Akash medium-range surface-to-air missile (SAMs) systems. The SAMs - developed by the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) and now being inducted into the Indian Army and the Indian Air Force - have a range of 25km.
> 
> The DRDO claims they can intercept targets - such as incoming missiles - at a height of 20km after being activated.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.telegraphindia.com/1170112/jsp/nation/story_129885.jsp



Lolwut! 

Our crews and submariners have been trained for years. They undertook training in Turkey, China before these 2nd hand subs were purchased. Why on earth would they need to go to India after the submarines have arrived and Chinese officials around doing their work?


----------



## TopCat

bd_4_ever said:


> Lolwut!
> 
> Our crews and submariners have been trained for years. They undertook training in Turkey, China before these 2nd hand subs were purchased. Why on earth would they need to go to India after the submarines have arrived and Chinese officials around doing their work?



Indians believe that they could convince some of the trainee to work as a mole for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bd_4_ever

TopCat said:


> Indians believe that they could convince some of the trainee to work as a mole for them.


----------



## Nilgiri

bd_4_ever said:


> Lolwut!
> 
> Our crews and submariners have been trained for years. They undertook training in Turkey, China before these 2nd hand subs were purchased. Why on earth would they need to go to India after the submarines have arrived and Chinese officials around doing their work?



Read up on what a perisher course is first, why it is important beyond basic sub training and the few countries that are capable of providing this training with western course structure for IOR specifically (and why specific oceans even matter in the first place).

Hint: Not China.


----------



## asad71

Will BN send their people to a Navy famous for having ships self-exploding at berth? And will we, conservative Muslims, like to mingle with officers whose favorite past-time is wife-swapping?


----------



## damiendehorn

India has very little to offer, just training. Though considering these are Chinese subs we probably will be provided training in China as part of the contract. There is nothing india can sell/provide we would want to buy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Avicenna

India is just concerned that Bangladesh is coming into the Chinese sphere of influence. This is India trying to respond by trying to be "chalak". 

Bangladesh is a speck. It currently and for the long term future does not pose any kind of threat to India. Yet India is thinking way too much about BN getting two old Mings. Its pathetic. Just like when India cries about Pakistan getting 8 F-16s from the US.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Michael Corleone

Avicenna said:


> India is just concerned that Bangladesh is coming into the Chinese sphere of influence. This is India trying to respond by trying to be "chalak".
> 
> Bangladesh is a speck. It currently and for the long term future does not pose any kind of threat to India. Yet India is thinking way too much about BN getting two old Mings. Its pathetic. Just like when India cries about Pakistan getting 8 F-16s from the US.


Shithorses they are. No offense but when you claim to be mighty af... why are you so scared of so called pesky bees in your eyes... aka Pakistan and Bangladesh. 
They always shit their pants but boast a lot.


----------



## Bilal9

Avicenna said:


> India is just concerned that Bangladesh is coming into the Chinese sphere of influence. This is India trying to respond by trying to be "chalak".
> 
> Bangladesh is a speck. It currently and for the long term future does not pose any kind of threat to India. Yet India is thinking way too much about BN getting two old Mings. Its pathetic. Just like when India cries about Pakistan getting 8 F-16s from the US.



Indian govt. is not really concerned about Bangladesh' submarines in spite of the 'publicized' noise they make.

They are however concerned that the submarine bases in Bangladesh might be used by the Chinese to host larger Chinese nuclear 'Attack' or 'Ballistic Missile' subs (SSGN or SSBN), such as 'Shang' (Type 093) or 'Jin' classes, which may start patrolling in the Bay of Bengal. Those subs are far larger than the Ming and may host sophisticated listening devices to listen in on Indian Naval activity in the 'BoB'.

Indians claim that the Chinese are trying to 'encircle' India militarily. If you asked me - I'd be puzzled about what the Chinese would 'gain' by encircling or threatening India. The whole subcontinent is one huge dump anyway.

Plus India has publicly stated 'No First Use' policy on Nuclear missile launches.

Chinese SSGN's don't need to re-fuel in Bangladesh (unlike Diesel SSK subs) because they have unlimited nuclear fuel for years of patrolling. They just need to replenish provisions (like food and water).

SHANG SSGNs feature a vertical launch system (VLS) and may be able to fire the YJ-18 advanced anti-ship cruise missile (ASCM). Over the next decade, China will construct a new Type 095 nuclear-powered, guided missile attack submarine (SSGN), which not only would improve the PLAN’s anti-surface warfare capability but might also provide it with a more clandestine land-attack option.”

Type 093 is comparable to the US Los Angeles class sub. Improved Type 095 is already replacing Shang 093 class.










About six days ago - there was a huge brouhaha in Indian Media about the Type 093 Shang class sub (7000 tonnes displacement) found to be docked in Karachi harbor some six months ago. Typically Indian media goes ape-sh*t about this type of news.....

http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/chin...seen-at-karachi-too-close-for-comfort-1645798

The Americans are also raising alarm, but not over the Bay of Bengal. Chinese sub force may exceed American SSGN's in both quality and quantity.

https://tiananmenstremendousachieve...ear-chinas-new-093b-nuclear-attack-submarine/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Shithorses they are. No offense but when you claim to be mighty af... why are you so scared of so called pesky bees in your eyes... aka Pakistan and Bangladesh.
> They always shit their pants but boast a lot.



Dont equate Bangladesh with Pakistan lol. You are absolutely nothing to us militarily, not even a bee....more like a fly.

People with whipped and totally controlled PM's shouldn't squeal about who they think are mighty and who crap their pants.

Never compare yourselves to Pakistan. They are a worthy adversary with nuclear weapons.

You on the other hand are nothing more than a defeated, polarised and totally subservient country living off our disinterest and scrap margins.

Now watch your "navy" (stress on the inverted commas) handover your chinese tin cans for a thorough inspection in the guise of training exchange to Dada. SHW will demand it to entertain the Dada that takes care of her.

Its the reason why China wouldnt give you anything important tin-can wise even if you could afford it.

You betrayed their actual ally in 1971....so they arent going to give you anything anytime soon that matters in an actual conflict.

General ignorance of so called BD defence folk is also highlighted by not one response to my previous post.

Quite reflective of their "military" too it must be said. Good at coups and murdering border tribal people....little else.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Avicenna

Nilgiri said:


> Dont equate Bangladesh with Pakistan lol. You are absolutely nothing to us militarily, not even a bee....more like a fly.
> 
> People with whipped and totally controlled PM's shouldn't squeal about who they think are mighty and who crap their pants.
> 
> Never compare yourselves to Pakistan. They are a worthy adversary with nuclear weapons.
> 
> You on the other hand are nothing more than a defeated, polarised and totally subservient country living off our disinterest and scrap margins.
> 
> Now watch your "navy" (stress on the inverted commas) handover your chinese tin cans for a thorough inspection in the guise of training exchange to Dada. SHW will demand it to entertain the Dada that takes care of her.
> 
> Its the reason why China wouldnt give you anything important tin-can wise even if you could afford it.
> 
> You betrayed their actual ally in 1971....so they arent going to give you anything anytime soon that matters in an actual conflict.
> 
> General ignorance of so called BD defence folk is also highlighted by not one response to my previous post.
> 
> Quite reflective of their "military" too it must be said. Good at coups and murdering border tribal people....little else.


You seem like a very pleasant individual.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Avicenna said:


> You seem like a very pleasant individual.



Bhai with all due respect - let's not 'quote' or entertain trolls. They have added nothing valuable to the conversation so far and are simply annoying distractions.

I'm surprised the mods haven't taken action yet.

@Horus, @waz and @WAJsal bhais can you kindly help cleanup some of the offensive posts here please. The perpetrators are well-marked.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghost250

Nilgiri said:


> Dont equate Bangladesh with Pakistan lol. You are absolutely nothing to us militarily, not even a bee....more like a fly.
> 
> People with whipped and totally controlled PM's shouldn't squeal about who they think are mighty and who crap their pants.
> 
> Never compare yourselves to Pakistan. They are a worthy adversary with nuclear weapons.
> 
> You on the other hand are nothing more than a defeated, polarised and totally subservient country living off our disinterest and scrap margins.
> 
> Now watch your "navy" (stress on the inverted commas) handover your chinese tin cans for a thorough inspection in the guise of training exchange to Dada. SHW will demand it to entertain the Dada that takes care of her.
> 
> Its the reason why China wouldnt give you anything important tin-can wise even if you could afford it.
> 
> You betrayed their actual ally in 1971....so they arent going to give you anything anytime soon that matters in an actual conflict.
> 
> General ignorance of so called BD defence folk is also highlighted by not one response to my previous post.
> 
> Quite reflective of their "military" too it must be said. Good at coups and murdering border tribal people....little else.


r u happy now??


----------



## Michael Corleone

Nilgiri said:


> Dont equate Bangladesh with Pakistan lol. You are absolutely nothing to us militarily, not even a bee....more like a fly.
> 
> People with whipped and totally controlled PM's shouldn't squeal about who they think are mighty and who crap their pants.
> 
> Never compare yourselves to Pakistan. They are a worthy adversary with nuclear weapons.
> 
> You on the other hand are nothing more than a defeated, polarised and totally subservient country living off our disinterest and scrap margins.
> 
> Now watch your "navy" (stress on the inverted commas) handover your chinese tin cans for a thorough inspection in the guise of training exchange to Dada. SHW will demand it to entertain the Dada that takes care of her.
> 
> Its the reason why China wouldnt give you anything important tin-can wise even if you could afford it.
> 
> You betrayed their actual ally in 1971....so they arent going to give you anything anytime soon that matters in an actual conflict.
> 
> General ignorance of so called BD defence folk is also highlighted by not one response to my previous post.
> 
> Quite reflective of their "military" too it must be said. Good at coups and murdering border tribal people....little else.


i will answer accoringly to the quotes starting from top.

thats what india thinks of their neighbour pakistan and even china... no wonder why yall get butt cramps from the rotten samosas yall had, over our shithead subs...

and just so the head of state is controlled or pushed down by another state doesnt mean bangladeshis have any interest in politics or are willing to be controlled by another country.

Nuclear weapons alone doesnt make some a worthy "adversary", we all know what happened to the "mighty adversary USA" with vietnam, after failing to achieve their agenda over a period of 10 years... they simply withdrew... if thats not defeat, idk what is.

we are proud of who we are, althought we aren't anything compared to india or pakistan... we arent as old as those nations either and in many ways... our poors in respect to well doing is substantially less compared to the formers. in general more happy people compared to the formers, where in one students got the highest rate of suicide for the strict expectations thats sought from em.

"we betrayed their actual ally" now you sound like one of those pakistanis who completely deny what happen and also a bit hypocritic considering how "mighty" (stress on the inverted commas) you military victory over pakistan was... that too fighting just less than a month

lets see as the time passes by... they gave us their tanks when we wanted it... now they gotten newer ones, lets see if bd can get the new ones to prove you wrong in this point of yours. (they=china)

and another great demonstration of so called "surgical strikes" when their soldiers go hungry in one of their most delicate borders...

Quite reflective of their "fantasy fetishism" too it must be said. Good at fantasy story telling as morning headlines and rampaging on public forums on the internet, nothing else.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Shorisrip

Bangladesh doesn't need to be like either Pakistan or India. Our government, whatever party you name it, isn't focused on the military at all. But, like a smart nation, they know that the future comes from the economy, which can serve as a backbone to fulfill many things from military to soft power. Since the nation is 98% ethnically Bengali and very homogeneous for Asia (along with countries like Maldives, Japan, Korea), we are likely to not experience any ethno-cultural tensions and this makes even makes it even stronger. Hopefully, when all the megaprojects are put in this place, the country will even grow faster than the 7.1% rate we experienced last year, and by 2050, a "miracle on the Jamuna River" is awaited for.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Nabil365

Shorisrip said:


> Bangladesh doesn't need to be like either Pakistan or India. Our government, whatever party you name it, isn't focused on the military at all. But, like a smart nation, they know that the future comes from the economy, which can serve as a backbone to fulfill many things from military to soft power. Since the nation is 98% ethnically Bengali and very homogeneous for Asia (along with countries like Maldives, Japan, Korea), we are likely to not experience any ethno-cultural tensions and this makes even makes it even stronger. Hopefully, when all the megaprojects are put in this place, the country will even grow faster than the 7.1% rate we experienced last year, and by 2050, a "miracle on the Jamuna River" is awaited for.


What miracle?

If we could win a war against Pakistan without large number of personnels from armed forces.Just imagine what will our current armed force do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Nabil365 said:


> What miracle?
> 
> If we could win a war against Pakistan without large number of personnels from armed forces.Just imagine what will our current armed force do.


indians take theirs neighbors as trolls and weak... its often said that the weak always mock their opponents on their weakness.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bd_4_ever

Mohammed Khaled said:


> indians take theirs neighbors as trolls and weak... its often said that the weak always mock their opponents on their weakness.



Some of you people take random comments very seriously. Just let it go and ignore if it does not fit the context. Most BD members here are sensible and knows ground reality. Do you really think banging your keyboard online changes that reality? Pretty sure everyone knows the answer.

Take a chill pill 'cuz the sun will again shine tomorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bengal Tiger 71

i think if the forces goal 2030 will successfully completed then we can fell more proud for our arm forces.this world is going very faster BD has no choice without fulfill the goal.


----------



## rome333

Very Interesting, as India ACTUALLY trying to counter Beijing's offer to train Bangladesh submarine crews at its base on Hainan Island. Thought it was a first hand offer from India to train our sub crews at Visakhapatnam. So the real intention is just to counter China. Chicky!


----------



## 帅的一匹

rome333 said:


> Indian Navy must be having a Wet Dream! Dont disturb guys. Let them have fun, LOL.


Funny proposal. But very stupid!



Avicenna said:


> India is acting really pathetic regarding these 2 subs.


I can't image the fierce reaction from India if BD navy get S26 or S20 AIP subs in the coming years.



rome333 said:


> Very Interesting, as India ACTUALLY trying to counter Beijing's offer to train Bangladesh submarine crews at its base on Hainan Island. Thought it was a first hand offer from India to train our sub crews at Visakhapatnam. So the real intention is just to counter China. Chicky!


A Chinese built sub need Indian training. I've to admit that Parika is either genius or retarded.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ~Phoenix~

The Baap of Bay of Bengal.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Allah Akbar

wanglaokan said:


> Funny proposal. But very stupid!
> 
> 
> I can't image the fierce reaction from India if BD navy get S26 or S20 AIP subs in the coming years.
> 
> 
> A Chinese built sub need Indian training. I've to admit that Parika is either genius or retarded.


Parikar is geniously retarded

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Michael Corleone

~Phoenix~ said:


> View attachment 370600
> 
> The Baap of Bay of Bengal.


baap of our bae!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Mohammed Khaled said:


> baap of our bae!!!



AKA shoshur moshai!


----------



## masud




----------



## ~Phoenix~

masud said:


>



Man,I don't need love.I need the facemask of that guy!

Kira.


----------



## Bengal Tiger 71

~Phoenix~ said:


> View attachment 370600
> 
> The Baap of Bay of Bengal.


Yes u r right, but i don't know why our navy do not procuring a new Ulsan Class frigate from south korea. BD govt.making deal only from china to supply & build war ship in won shipyard. we know china also helps to Myanmar for supply war ship & build it in won shipyard. so we need to take help from other countries also for build war ship then we have mixed origin. it is better


----------



## TopCat

Bengal Tiger 71 said:


> Yes u r right, but i don't know why our navy do not procuring a new Ulsan Class frigate from south korea. BD govt.making deal only from china to supply & build war ship in won shipyard. we know china also helps to Myanmar for supply war ship & build it in won shipyard. so we need to take help from other countries also for build war ship then we have mixed origin. it is better


It is becuase we use mostly Chinse missiles which are cheaper and we have assembly workshop for them as well.


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Bengal Tiger 71 said:


> Yes u r right, but i don't know why our navy do not procuring a new Ulsan Class frigate from south korea. BD govt.making deal only from china to supply & build war ship in won shipyard. we know china also helps to Myanmar for supply war ship & build it in won shipyard. so we need to take help from other countries also for build war ship then we have mixed origin. it is better



Ulsan class is out of production.The standard Ulsan class didn't even had missiles.We had to spend extra $100 million in just refitting and modifying the ship to carry mordern missiles.
S.K now has the deadly VLS equipped Incheon Batch 3 which would turn the tide of the game.


Kira.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

~Phoenix~ said:


> Incheon Batch 3



Yup Very modern.....and full stealth design with VLS.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> Yup Very modern.....and full stealth design with VLS.


how many of these has been built till date?


----------



## Bilal9

Mohammed Khaled said:


> how many of these has been built till date?



That would be zero. No FFX Batch III's built *yet*. Concept only.

They are still building Incheon class Future Frigate eXperimental (FFX) Batch II's until 2018 - the difference between Batch II and future Batch III is of course improved weapons fit (more indigenous South Korean systems with USA ToT) and most notably a much more stealthy design for the sensor/communications/radar mast amidships. Batch II still has VLS and is much closer in design compared to Batch III, than say - the much earlier Batch I. In fact, Batch II looks nothing like the Batch I...

Here's an image of the Batch II FFX (_Daegu, pennant 818_) commissioned last June (2016).





*Key Points*

South Korea has launched its first FFX-II guided-missile frigate
Platform is on track to be commissioned by the end of 2018
South Korea's Daewoo Shipbuilding and Marine Engineering (DSME) has launched the country's first FFX-II platform, the company confirmed with _IHS Jane's_ on 7 June.

The ship, which has been named _Daegu_ with pennant number 818, was launched on 2 June at the company's shipyard in Okpo. The FFX-II platform is a larger variant of the Incheon (FFX-I)-class ships that are in service with the Republic of Korea Navy (RoKN).

According to specifications provided by DSME, the platform features an overall length of 122 m and an overall beam of 14 m. The ship has a standard displacement of 2,800 tonnes and a full load displacement of 3,600 tonnes. Powered by one Rolls-Royce MT30 turbine engine and four diesel generators in a combined diesel-electric or gas (CoDoG) configuration, the ship can attain a maximum speed of 30 kt, the company said.

The FFX-II platform is armed with one 127 mm Mk 45 Mod 4 naval gun and one aft-facing, six-barrelled, 20 mm Raytheon Phalanx close-in weapon system. The ship has also been equipped with a 16-cell Korean vertical launching system for defence against aerial threats and six 324 mm torpedo tubes for submarine prosecution.

The ship can accommodate a crew of 120 and one medium helicopter on its flight deck.

_Daegu_ is scheduled for delivery to the RoKN in late 2017 and expected to be commissioned in late 2018, DSME said. A contract for a second vessel in the class is expected to be issued by the South Korean government this year.

(It is my opinion - that the US supplied or ToT nature of the 16-cell VLS missiles on this ship, although Korean, could have issues to be supplied to Bangladesh if US refuses to supply them. Same with the *Phalanx* close-in Gatling gun defense as well as aft-mounted missiles other than the VLS launched ones. So I still see question marks. There is no such issue with China.

In any case, Bangladesh' next frigate will have to have VLS as well as a stealth outline like this one. I believe the next Chinese 054 class, maybe the 054 B/C may follow suit.)

@Penguin bhai for his expert comments and Thanks in advance - Sir.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

*DSME unveiled the FFX Incheon class Batch II, ROK Navy's future multipurpose frigates*

The scale model of the Incheon class frigate Batch II was unveiled by DSME in the 63rd anniversary festival of the Incheon landing operation in the Korean War. Key updates of the Batch II over the ASW-focused Batch I include VLS and full electric propulsion system, as well as a larger hangar that can accomodate a 10-ton helicopter (Batch-I has hangar for lighter helicopters like AW159). About 8 ships of Batch II are going to be built in pairs by DSME until 2018. Some items like the MT30 gas turbine engines for the new propulsion system are already being delivered.





*Based on this scale model, Incheon Batch II Frigates will be fitted with a 127mm main gun, a Phalanx CIWS, 16x KVLS cells, Sonata detection system, 3D and 2D radar, tracking radar, EOTS system, Sonata jamming system, MASS, torpedo tubes, 8x antiship launchers.
(Picture: Internet)*

*It seems like DSME kept in mind growth space for the future evolution of the Batch-II design. They will be able to put in more VLS on the frigate if they need them for Batch III ships, possivly 48 cells in total if 2x16 VLS are placed side by side behind the existing module. Meanwhile, Batch II seems to retain most sensors from Batch I: the AESA surveillance radar, a fire director radar plus EOTS. A mast MFR will eventually replace these piecemeal sensors from Batch III.*





*DSME unveiled the FFX Incheon class Batch II, ROK Navy's future multipurpose frigates 
(Picture: Internet)*

LIG Nex1 will provide a range of ship-launched SAMs which will see their first use with FFX Batch II (and with LST-II and MLS-II that use the same sensors as FFX or PKX). There was an opening ceremony of the new missile production facility recently.

The FFX VLS will also be able to employ VLS-launched variants of Haesung-I and Haesung-II series missiles (short-range tactical missile and long-range 'strategic' missile). Lastly, the Red Shark VL-ASROC will be added to Incheon's existing ASW kit.

New in Batch III FFX will be the Korean Naval Shield ICMS (Korean version of Naval CMS will ape the Lockheed Martin version methinks). Remains to be seen whether this entire system (with networked weapons systems) will be able to be supplied to Bangladesh. Even if it is supplied, it will be quite expensive to integrate into the various Chinese-supplied weapons. Chinese CMS will be better option with Chinese sensors and weapons systems of course.






Comparison of various Naval CMS systems by writer from Indian Naval standpoint.....

Naval Combat Management Systems
By Lt General Naresh Chand (Retd)




*Naval Combat Management System is a software-intensive system which has to be flexible enough to operate in a complex naval battle environment*

A Naval Combat Management System (NCMS) has to perform the following key functions:

*Situational Awareness. *To be aware of the battle environment at sea which includes surface, subsurface and air. This is collected through sensors like radars, electro–optical systems and sonar.

*Intelligence. *Convert the above information into actionable intelligence by interpretation, collation, evaluation thereby producing a common operational picture.

*Planning and decision-making. *This step helps the commanders to rapidly make an actionable plan for decision-making and implementation, in a rapidly changing complex battle environment.

*Weapon systems command and control.* An effective NCMS will also direct weapon sensors and weapons to engage and destroy incoming threat.

The above functions are carried by the NCMS through the crew, sensors and weapon systems. The whole system could be part of the network-centric warfare (NCW) where each system becomes a separate node with similar nodes on other vessels. NCW concept is more autonomous than hierarchical. NCMS is a software-intensive system which has to be flexible enough to operate in a complex naval battle environment, electronically interact with other sub-systems and be inter-operable with systems of vessels of own navy as well navies of friendly countries. It should be able to cope with mass information with minimum crews. NCMS is simple in concept but complex in designing as it has to be tailor-made to suit the operational doctrines and hardware held by a specific navy. It should have open architecture to provide flexibility. Some examples of such systems are given in succeeding paragraphs.

*Thales*

*Tacticos.* Thales’ answer to the naval combat management system is the CMS family called Tacticos. It is a single CMS for combat and maritime security operations. With its certified openness and scalability of the underlying architecture, Thales delivers a modular Combat Management System, matched to multiple mission profiles and to a variety of vessel types. Open standards technology and a massive amount of subsystems interface implementations, make Tacticos the core of the mission solution. The latest version enables the navies to:


Set up networks in coalitions with secure Internet access with ease.
Rapidly recognise traffic trends and anomalous behaviour.
Identifies relations between contacts of interest emitting Automatic Identification System (AIS) and Automatic Dependant Surveillance-Broadcast (ADS-B).
Compact and light-weight consoles which can be fitted in large and small naval vessels.
3D net-centric training integrated in Tacticos.
The system operates through the Combat Information Center (CIC) or OpsRoom. Thales also assists their customers by designing optimal layouts and arrangements of these rooms. In addition Thales offers dedicated mission packages such as Anti Air Warfare clusters, Fire Control clusters and Tactical datalink solutions. Tacticos technology is used on board more than 160 ships (from small patrol craft to full-size frigates and destroyers) operated by 20 navies. Which include the US Navy as well as navies in Asia, Europe, the Gulf region, Latin America, the Middle East and North Africa.

*Compact Sensor & Control System (CSCS). *The Compact Sensor & Control System caters for the small ship market providing command and control and even AIS if required. It can be integrated with fire control systems in order to achieve full combat system capabilities. It is based on open-standards and architecture and uses COTS technology.

*Commander C3.* This is Marine Command, Control, and Communications System for non-Combatant applications. It provides seamless near realtime sharing of the Common Operating Picture (contact data, messages, and geo-referenced map overlays) between vessels, helicopters, and shore installations. Commander C3 also provides gateway interfaces to achieve interoperability with major naval data link standards. The system is ideal for both civilian and military users who require an effective, affordable solution to address the technical and interoperability challengse associated with cooperation and coordination of various maritime agencies.

*SAAB*

A Saab 9LV CMS system comes with all the operational capability and functionality required by the ship’s Command which is well suited for all types of platforms ranging from small patrol vessels up to large frigates. Saab can integrate any sub-system selected by the customer. Due to effective situational awareness and rapid precision tactical response in all warfare domains, 9LV provides the ship and the command team with efficient operational capabilities in support of all mission types, both in the open ocean as well as in littoral regions. It can also meet asymmetric threats, as well as modern and estimated future threat types. It provides a range of options for integration of the user interfaces of equipment/sub-systems, for example, through hosted vendor clients, web services, thin clients or fully-integrated human machine interfaces. It also provides touch-input display with soft keys. It can easily be integrated with other sub-systems like weapon systems. A Saab 9LV CMS system comes with all the operational capability and functionality required by the ship’s command. There are more than 200 systems installed worldwide.

*Lockheed Martin*

The ship’s battle management system, called COMBATSS-21, is produced by Lockheed Martin and derived from the US Navy’s latest Aegis surface combatants. The COMBATSS-21 Combat Management System is the backbone of the Freedom-variant self-defence suite and integrates the radar, electro-optical infrared cameras, gun fire control system, countermeasures and short-range anti-air missiles. COMBATSS-21 provides a flexible, reliable next-generation defence system for the LCS. Its mission capabilities include intelligence, surveillance and reconnaissance; mine warfare; surface warfare; special operations; anti-submarine warfare; maritime interdiction/interception operations; homeland defence and anti-terrorism/force protection.

The system provides a scalable, services-based framework. Custom software “adapters” called boundary components are the key to the flexibility of the architecture to support a wide range of sensors, communication, and weapon interfaces. Boundary components simplify integration of system elements and provide flexibility to accommodate future change. The componentised and layered architecture enables upgrades and changes to any part of the system with minimal impact to the remaining software. Customer defined sensors, communication and weapons are easily integrated and isolated from core components of the command and control system. New components can easily be incorporated to address the unique needs of the customer. Because of its modern architecture, COMBATSS-21 can be hosted on configurations ranging from a single commercial processor running a commercial operating system to more distributed configurations. This makes it readily adaptable to a wide variety of shipboard applications from patrol craft to large deck ships. Its proven software meets requirements for a low-risk, affordable solution that can be easily upgraded to meet evolving threats and environments throughout the ship’s life-cycle.

*DCNS*

POLARIS® is a sea-proven compact solution designed to fulfil the need of navies and coast guards. The system features surveillance and protection capabilities for littoral or exclusive economical zones operations. POLARIS® is particularly well adapted to offshore patrol vessel, fast attack craft, fast patrol boat and landing platform dock/landing helicopter dock. Other features are:


It can handle an extensive correlation of intelligence data, efficient identification procedures, and enhanced coordination to support sea policing and fighting asymmetric threats,
It is a robust and versatile CMS which can easily be adapted for upgrade programmes on all kinds of ships. POLARIS® operates surface-to-surface missile systems as well as defence missile systems. Combined with MATRICS, POLARIS® automatically identifies and points out abnormal behaviour patterns.
It has extended connectivity and interoperability with multiple nodes.
It can be linked to:
– Helicopters, special forces and unmanned systems.
– Sensors for search and also for enemy carrying out electronic warfare.
– Weapon systems.
*Elbit*

ENTCS 2000 Naval Combat Management Systems is designed to assure “knowledge superiority” over potential enemies, shorten decision-making cycles and execute rapid and accurate weapon engagement in the task force. Simultaneously it ensures optimum response to changing events. Based on open, fully distributed architecture and COTS building blocks, the system has enhanced redundancy and no single point of failure. Modular design and scalability assure compatibility with a broad range of existing systems and platforms, from small patrol boats to frigates and from command centres to maritime patrol aircraft and helicopters.

*BAE Systems*

BAE Systems is the sole supplier and integrator of NCMS for the UK Royal Navy’s surface and sub-surface fleet. Their experience in command and information systems includes interfaces to a wide range of combat system equipment and leading European and US weapon systems. The CMS family supports planning, tactical picture compilation, decision-making and weapon control to meet multiple emergent threats in blue water and littoral operations. CMS-1 is the heart of the combat system, providing situational awareness and weapon control from its intuitive consoles.

CMS-1 was developed for the UK Royal Navy’s Type 45 Destroyers and will support it in service with the Royal Navy for at least the next three decades. A plan of through-life technology refresh and capability upgrades will ensure that CMS-1 continues to meet operational requirements in the future. CMS-1 supports NATO and other coalition operations, and there is a constant effort to evolve programmes to enhance the network enabled capabilities of its sensors and command systems on a number of additional naval ships.

*L&T*

Combat Management Systems includes the following:


Surface and sub-surface application
Surveillance, multi-sensor data fusion, situation assessment, threat evaluation and weapon assignment/control capability
Mission planning and intelligent data management features
Open system architecture
Excellent real-time performance over dual redundant communication backbone with publish/subscribe paradigm of data network for seamless integration of sensors and house holding data.
*Selex ES*

Selex ES has developed a family of NCMS solutions named ATHENA with variants to suit various roles. Details are:

*Architecture & Technologies Handling Electronic Naval Applications (ATHENA).* Athena is state-of-the-art CMS solution, to perform any type of combat mission applied across any class of surface vessels. It is designed to easily integrate every type of sensor, weapon or support system. It provides the command team with the strategic and tactical situation awareness, and effectively manages all deployed force assets and own ship’s resources to accomplish naval objectives and missions.

*ATHENA-P* is the NCMS developed to provide C2 capabilities on vessels without missiles guidance (i.e. mine hunters, and fast patrol boats, and patrol vessels for paramilitary organisations).

*ATHENA-C* is the NCMS developed to address the requirements for all classes of combat vessels (fast attack craft, corvettes, frigates, destroyers and aircraft carriers).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kandari-Hushiyaar

Dockyard and Engineering Works Ltd (DEW) run by Bangladesh Navy handed over two harbour patrol boat -- ‘HPB Buriganga’ and ‘HPB Shitalakkha’ -- to Bangladesh Coast Guard at a ceremony on the dockyard premises in Narayanganj on Monday.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Michael Corleone

Kandari-Hushiyaar said:


> Dockyard and Engineering Works Ltd (DEW) run by Bangladesh Navy handed over two harbour patrol boat -- ‘HPB Buriganga’ and ‘HPB Shitalakkha’ -- to Bangladesh Coast Guard at a ceremony on the dockyard premises in Narayanganj on Monday.


oooooooo! it's shiny! me likey!!!


----------



## Arthur

Bilal9 said:


> *DSME unveiled the FFX Incheon class Batch II, ROK Navy's future multipurpose frigates*
> 
> The scale model of the Incheon class frigate Batch II was unveiled by DSME in the 63rd anniversary festival of the Incheon landing operation in the Korean War. Key updates of the Batch II over the ASW-focused Batch I include VLS and full electric propulsion system, as well as a larger hangar that can accomodate a 10-ton helicopter (Batch-I has hangar for lighter helicopters like AW159). About 8 ships of Batch II are going to be built in pairs by DSME until 2018. Some items like the MT30 gas turbine engines for the new propulsion system are already being delivered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Based on this scale model, Incheon Batch II Frigates will be fitted with a 127mm main gun, a Phalanx CIWS, 16x KVLS cells, Sonata detection system, 3D and 2D radar, tracking radar, EOTS system, Sonata jamming system, MASS, torpedo tubes, 8x antiship launchers.
> (Picture: Internet)*
> 
> *It seems like DSME kept in mind growth space for the future evolution of the Batch-II design. They will be able to put in more VLS on the frigate if they need them for Batch III ships, possivly 48 cells in total if 2x16 VLS are placed side by side behind the existing module. Meanwhile, Batch II seems to retain most sensors from Batch I: the AESA surveillance radar, a fire director radar plus EOTS. A mast MFR will eventually replace these piecemeal sensors from Batch III.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DSME unveiled the FFX Incheon class Batch II, ROK Navy's future multipurpose frigates
> (Picture: Internet)*
> 
> LIG Nex1 will provide a range of ship-launched SAMs which will see their first use with FFX Batch II (and with LST-II and MLS-II that use the same sensors as FFX or PKX). There was an opening ceremony of the new missile production facility recently.
> 
> The FFX VLS will also be able to employ VLS-launched variants of Haesung-I and Haesung-II series missiles (short-range tactical missile and long-range 'strategic' missile). Lastly, the Red Shark VL-ASROC will be added to Incheon's existing ASW kit.
> 
> New in Batch III FFX will be the Korean Naval Shield ICMS (Korean version of Naval CMS will ape the Lockheed Martin version methinks). Remains to be seen whether this entire system (with networked weapons systems) will be able to be supplied to Bangladesh. Even if it is supplied, it will be quite expensive to integrate into the various Chinese-supplied weapons. Chinese CMS will be better option with Chinese sensors and weapons systems of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comparison of various Naval CMS systems by writer from Indian Naval standpoint.....
> 
> Naval Combat Management Systems
> By Lt General Naresh Chand (Retd)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Naval Combat Management System is a software-intensive system which has to be flexible enough to operate in a complex naval battle environment*
> 
> A Naval Combat Management System (NCMS) has to perform the following key functions:
> 
> *Situational Awareness. *To be aware of the battle environment at sea which includes surface, subsurface and air. This is collected through sensors like radars, electro–optical systems and sonar.
> 
> *Intelligence. *Convert the above information into actionable intelligence by interpretation, collation, evaluation thereby producing a common operational picture.
> 
> *Planning and decision-making. *This step helps the commanders to rapidly make an actionable plan for decision-making and implementation, in a rapidly changing complex battle environment.
> 
> *Weapon systems command and control.* An effective NCMS will also direct weapon sensors and weapons to engage and destroy incoming threat.
> 
> The above functions are carried by the NCMS through the crew, sensors and weapon systems. The whole system could be part of the network-centric warfare (NCW) where each system becomes a separate node with similar nodes on other vessels. NCW concept is more autonomous than hierarchical. NCMS is a software-intensive system which has to be flexible enough to operate in a complex naval battle environment, electronically interact with other sub-systems and be inter-operable with systems of vessels of own navy as well navies of friendly countries. It should be able to cope with mass information with minimum crews. NCMS is simple in concept but complex in designing as it has to be tailor-made to suit the operational doctrines and hardware held by a specific navy. It should have open architecture to provide flexibility. Some examples of such systems are given in succeeding paragraphs.
> 
> *Thales*
> 
> *Tacticos.* Thales’ answer to the naval combat management system is the CMS family called Tacticos. It is a single CMS for combat and maritime security operations. With its certified openness and scalability of the underlying architecture, Thales delivers a modular Combat Management System, matched to multiple mission profiles and to a variety of vessel types. Open standards technology and a massive amount of subsystems interface implementations, make Tacticos the core of the mission solution. The latest version enables the navies to:
> 
> 
> Set up networks in coalitions with secure Internet access with ease.
> Rapidly recognise traffic trends and anomalous behaviour.
> Identifies relations between contacts of interest emitting Automatic Identification System (AIS) and Automatic Dependant Surveillance-Broadcast (ADS-B).
> Compact and light-weight consoles which can be fitted in large and small naval vessels.
> 3D net-centric training integrated in Tacticos.
> The system operates through the Combat Information Center (CIC) or OpsRoom. Thales also assists their customers by designing optimal layouts and arrangements of these rooms. In addition Thales offers dedicated mission packages such as Anti Air Warfare clusters, Fire Control clusters and Tactical datalink solutions. Tacticos technology is used on board more than 160 ships (from small patrol craft to full-size frigates and destroyers) operated by 20 navies. Which include the US Navy as well as navies in Asia, Europe, the Gulf region, Latin America, the Middle East and North Africa.
> 
> *Compact Sensor & Control System (CSCS). *The Compact Sensor & Control System caters for the small ship market providing command and control and even AIS if required. It can be integrated with fire control systems in order to achieve full combat system capabilities. It is based on open-standards and architecture and uses COTS technology.
> 
> *Commander C3.* This is Marine Command, Control, and Communications System for non-Combatant applications. It provides seamless near realtime sharing of the Common Operating Picture (contact data, messages, and geo-referenced map overlays) between vessels, helicopters, and shore installations. Commander C3 also provides gateway interfaces to achieve interoperability with major naval data link standards. The system is ideal for both civilian and military users who require an effective, affordable solution to address the technical and interoperability challengse associated with cooperation and coordination of various maritime agencies.
> 
> *SAAB*
> 
> A Saab 9LV CMS system comes with all the operational capability and functionality required by the ship’s Command which is well suited for all types of platforms ranging from small patrol vessels up to large frigates. Saab can integrate any sub-system selected by the customer. Due to effective situational awareness and rapid precision tactical response in all warfare domains, 9LV provides the ship and the command team with efficient operational capabilities in support of all mission types, both in the open ocean as well as in littoral regions. It can also meet asymmetric threats, as well as modern and estimated future threat types. It provides a range of options for integration of the user interfaces of equipment/sub-systems, for example, through hosted vendor clients, web services, thin clients or fully-integrated human machine interfaces. It also provides touch-input display with soft keys. It can easily be integrated with other sub-systems like weapon systems. A Saab 9LV CMS system comes with all the operational capability and functionality required by the ship’s command. There are more than 200 systems installed worldwide.
> 
> *Lockheed Martin*
> 
> The ship’s battle management system, called COMBATSS-21, is produced by Lockheed Martin and derived from the US Navy’s latest Aegis surface combatants. The COMBATSS-21 Combat Management System is the backbone of the Freedom-variant self-defence suite and integrates the radar, electro-optical infrared cameras, gun fire control system, countermeasures and short-range anti-air missiles. COMBATSS-21 provides a flexible, reliable next-generation defence system for the LCS. Its mission capabilities include intelligence, surveillance and reconnaissance; mine warfare; surface warfare; special operations; anti-submarine warfare; maritime interdiction/interception operations; homeland defence and anti-terrorism/force protection.
> 
> The system provides a scalable, services-based framework. Custom software “adapters” called boundary components are the key to the flexibility of the architecture to support a wide range of sensors, communication, and weapon interfaces. Boundary components simplify integration of system elements and provide flexibility to accommodate future change. The componentised and layered architecture enables upgrades and changes to any part of the system with minimal impact to the remaining software. Customer defined sensors, communication and weapons are easily integrated and isolated from core components of the command and control system. New components can easily be incorporated to address the unique needs of the customer. Because of its modern architecture, COMBATSS-21 can be hosted on configurations ranging from a single commercial processor running a commercial operating system to more distributed configurations. This makes it readily adaptable to a wide variety of shipboard applications from patrol craft to large deck ships. Its proven software meets requirements for a low-risk, affordable solution that can be easily upgraded to meet evolving threats and environments throughout the ship’s life-cycle.
> 
> *DCNS*
> 
> POLARIS® is a sea-proven compact solution designed to fulfil the need of navies and coast guards. The system features surveillance and protection capabilities for littoral or exclusive economical zones operations. POLARIS® is particularly well adapted to offshore patrol vessel, fast attack craft, fast patrol boat and landing platform dock/landing helicopter dock. Other features are:
> 
> 
> It can handle an extensive correlation of intelligence data, efficient identification procedures, and enhanced coordination to support sea policing and fighting asymmetric threats,
> It is a robust and versatile CMS which can easily be adapted for upgrade programmes on all kinds of ships. POLARIS® operates surface-to-surface missile systems as well as defence missile systems. Combined with MATRICS, POLARIS® automatically identifies and points out abnormal behaviour patterns.
> It has extended connectivity and interoperability with multiple nodes.
> It can be linked to:
> – Helicopters, special forces and unmanned systems.
> – Sensors for search and also for enemy carrying out electronic warfare.
> – Weapon systems.
> *Elbit*
> 
> ENTCS 2000 Naval Combat Management Systems is designed to assure “knowledge superiority” over potential enemies, shorten decision-making cycles and execute rapid and accurate weapon engagement in the task force. Simultaneously it ensures optimum response to changing events. Based on open, fully distributed architecture and COTS building blocks, the system has enhanced redundancy and no single point of failure. Modular design and scalability assure compatibility with a broad range of existing systems and platforms, from small patrol boats to frigates and from command centres to maritime patrol aircraft and helicopters.
> 
> *BAE Systems*
> 
> BAE Systems is the sole supplier and integrator of NCMS for the UK Royal Navy’s surface and sub-surface fleet. Their experience in command and information systems includes interfaces to a wide range of combat system equipment and leading European and US weapon systems. The CMS family supports planning, tactical picture compilation, decision-making and weapon control to meet multiple emergent threats in blue water and littoral operations. CMS-1 is the heart of the combat system, providing situational awareness and weapon control from its intuitive consoles.
> 
> CMS-1 was developed for the UK Royal Navy’s Type 45 Destroyers and will support it in service with the Royal Navy for at least the next three decades. A plan of through-life technology refresh and capability upgrades will ensure that CMS-1 continues to meet operational requirements in the future. CMS-1 supports NATO and other coalition operations, and there is a constant effort to evolve programmes to enhance the network enabled capabilities of its sensors and command systems on a number of additional naval ships.
> 
> *L&T*
> 
> Combat Management Systems includes the following:
> 
> 
> Surface and sub-surface application
> Surveillance, multi-sensor data fusion, situation assessment, threat evaluation and weapon assignment/control capability
> Mission planning and intelligent data management features
> Open system architecture
> Excellent real-time performance over dual redundant communication backbone with publish/subscribe paradigm of data network for seamless integration of sensors and house holding data.
> *Selex ES*
> 
> Selex ES has developed a family of NCMS solutions named ATHENA with variants to suit various roles. Details are:
> 
> *Architecture & Technologies Handling Electronic Naval Applications (ATHENA).* Athena is state-of-the-art CMS solution, to perform any type of combat mission applied across any class of surface vessels. It is designed to easily integrate every type of sensor, weapon or support system. It provides the command team with the strategic and tactical situation awareness, and effectively manages all deployed force assets and own ship’s resources to accomplish naval objectives and missions.
> 
> *ATHENA-P* is the NCMS developed to provide C2 capabilities on vessels without missiles guidance (i.e. mine hunters, and fast patrol boats, and patrol vessels for paramilitary organisations).
> 
> *ATHENA-C* is the NCMS developed to address the requirements for all classes of combat vessels (fast attack craft, corvettes, frigates, destroyers and aircraft carriers).


BN currently uses Thales Tacticos CMS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asad71

Kandari-Hushiyaar said:


> Dockyard and Engineering Works Ltd (DEW) run by Bangladesh Navy handed over two harbour patrol boat -- ‘HPB Buriganga’ and ‘HPB Shitalakkha’ -- to Bangladesh Coast Guard at a ceremony on the dockyard premises in Narayanganj on Monday.




Interestingly these subs were brought by a commercial vessel. In contrast, I remember the earliest PN sub had sailed round the Cape of Good Hope to reach KCI. All with PN's own crew which had been training in France and Italy.


----------



## bluesky

Bengal Tiger 71 said:


> why our navy do not procuring a new Ulsan Class frigate from south korea.


But, what is your objection towards the naval purchasing from China. Why Ulsan class ships are better than the types China supply us? BN purchases better ships with cheaper prices from China.


----------



## Bengal Tiger 71

bluesky said:


> But, what is your objection towards the naval purchasing from China. Why Ulsan class ships are better than the types China supply us? BN purchases better ships with cheaper prices from China.


i have no objection about purchasing weapons from china, my theory is BD & Myanmar both countries major supplier is china so most of the weapons, missiles, ships are common in both country what they have purchased from them.so it is better if we bought anything from china that should be not common in both country.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bengal Tiger 71 said:


> i have no objection about purchasing weapons from china, my theory is BD & Myanmar both countries major supplier is china so most of the weapons, missiles, ships are common in both country what they have purchased from them.so it is better if we bought anything from china that should be not common in both country.


i don't see the big deal... plus after pakistan... we buy the most from them... so suddenly the chinese prioritizing them over us is foolish... we are of more interest to the chinese than the burmese


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Kira.


----------



## MICA

The amount of smoke is ridiculous


----------



## damiendehorn

MICA said:


> The amount of smoke is ridiculous
> 
> View attachment 373970



To be retired soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ~Phoenix~

damiendehorn said:


> To be retired soon.



Not before 2025.















Kira.


----------



## Michael Corleone

MICA said:


> The amount of smoke is ridiculous
> 
> View attachment 373970


has come of age to be a naval musuem... soon after we buy new ones.
egyptian navy also has one of these


----------



## damiendehorn

~Phoenix~ said:


> Not before 2025.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 373999
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kira.



I suspect by 2022. BNS Osman (F18) essentially works as a corvette and was purchased in the late 80s. In July 2015 BN placed follow on orders for 2 Type 056 corvettes, these are due to arrive late 2018 or early 2019 and when they do BNS Osman will be the first to be retired.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

damiendehorn said:


> I suspect by 2022. BNS Osman (F18) essentially works as a corvette and was purchased in the late 80s. In July 2015 BN placed follow on orders for 2 Type 056 corvettes, these are due to arrive late 2018 or early 2019 and when they do BNS Osman will be the first to be retired.



I doubt BNS Osman will retire soon. Only few years ago they installed c-802 missile in it.
The engine can be overhauled and black smoke can be taken care of.


----------



## damiendehorn

TopCat said:


> I doubt BNS Osman will retire soon. Only few years ago they installed c-802 missile in it.
> The engine can be overhauled and black smoke can be taken care of.



She went for refits primarily for UN operations in the eastern Med and anti-piracy opps. From what I have been told, this will be the last refit, she will be replaced in duties when additional Type 056s arrive.

Ohh and the black smoke is not continous.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ~Phoenix~

damiendehorn said:


> I suspect by 2022. BNS Osman (F18) essentially works as a corvette and was purchased in the late 80s. In July 2015 BN placed follow on orders for 2 Type 056 corvettes, these are due to arrive late 2018 or early 2019 and when they do BNS Osman will be the first to be retired.




Wrong,we recently fitted C-802 missiles and upgraded it and it'll stay in service till 2025-2030,but be sure that after 2020,it will be used mainly for training.It won't be retired,rather,would be used for training or other purposes.



Mohammed Khaled said:


> has come of age to be a naval musuem... soon after we buy new ones.



The ex-BNS Umar Farooq and ex-BNS Ali Haider could have been used as museum ships.



Kira.


----------



## Michael Corleone

~Phoenix~ said:


> Wrong,we recently fitted C-802 missiles and upgraded it and it'll stay in service till 2025-2030,but be sure that after 2020,it will be used mainly for training.It won't be retired,rather,would be used for training or other purposes.
> 
> 
> 
> The ex-BNS Umar Farooq and ex-BNS Ali Haider could have been used as museum ships.
> 
> 
> 
> Kira.


could have been but the dumb policy makers couldn't make use of these


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Mohammed Khaled said:


> could have been but the dumb policy makers couldn't make use of these



They sold our first frigates to be scrapped off.Such greed.



Kira.


----------



## Michael Corleone

~Phoenix~ said:


> They sold our first frigates to be scrapped off.Such greed.
> 
> 
> 
> Kira.


who knows maybe it was the navy itself... that ship was anything but a ship after the last terrible explosion before retirement


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Mohammed Khaled said:


> who knows maybe it was the navy itself... that ship was anything but a ship after the last terrible explosion before retirement



"Last terrible explosion" - What do you mean?



Kira.


----------



## Michael Corleone

~Phoenix~ said:


> "Last terrible explosion" - What do you mean?
> 
> 
> 
> Kira.


before those boats were retired... they had a terrible fire, from the engine room. some men were injured but that's all... it was out at sea training cadets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Mohammed Khaled said:


> before those boats were retired... they had a terrible fire, from the engine room. some men were injured but that's all... it was out at sea training cadets.




Both or one?




Kira.


----------



## Michael Corleone

~Phoenix~ said:


> Both or one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kira.


one of em caught fire.... the ex. sailsbury class

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

Mohammed Khaled said:


> before those boats were retired... they had a terrible fire, from the engine room. some men were injured but that's all... it was out at sea training cadets.


It caught fire while on birth, during kinda a farewell party for cadets. And the fire was from the kitchen, not the engine room.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Khan saheb said:


> It caught fire while on birth, during kinda a farewell party for cadets. And the fire was from the kitchen, not the engine room.


didn't caught fire in the sea? that's what they said on bengali news channels...
 i think it was ekattoor channel...


----------



## Arthur

Mohammed Khaled said:


> didn't caught fire in the sea? that's what they said on bengali news channels...
> i think it was ekattoor channel...


Don't take those Channels seriously on all things. They know nothing. Most of the time they telecast the initial news which by nature is speculative & hearsay. They don't follow up the news or reports with clarifications from the respective agencies. You know আজাইরা আইলসা হাদার দল, খালি মাস শেষে বেতন গোনার তালে থাকে। কাজ কাম লবডঙ্কা।

Here's a news report. 
http://archive.dhakatribune.com/bangladesh/2014/aug/26/chittagong-navy-ship-catches-fire

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rome333

Any news on BD Navy's participation in Aman-17?


----------



## Bilal9

rome333 said:


> Any news on BD Navy's participation in Aman-17?



I don't have verified news but I am willing to bet Bangladesh Navy will not participate this time around.

I will be very surprised otherwise. 

Official relationship between two govts. is not cordial at this time unfortunately.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> I don't have verified news but I am willing to bet Bangladesh Navy will not participate this time around.
> 
> I will be very surprised otherwise.
> 
> Official relationship between two govts. is not cordial at this time unfortunately.


Why is that bro? We aren't in any kind of issues with them yeah?


----------



## Bilal9

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Why is that bro? We aren't in any kind of issues with them yeah?



Started last year with Bangladesh Govt. accusing Pakistani Govt. on spying and providing material support to Jamati terrorist groups, then followed with arrests of selected Pakistani High Commission staff and deporting them (with Pakistan following up with tit-for-tat action). 

Pakistani High Commission staff were also complaining that they were being trailed heavily.....

Then things slid down way low to almost cutting off diplomatic ties and that where we still are today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Why is that bro? We aren't in any kind of issues with them yeah?



Well BD flag is there:

https://defence.pk/threads/over-35-...-17-naval-exercise.476863/page-3#post-9186816


----------



## monitor

*Why China’s Submarine Deal With Bangladesh Matters*
A deeper look at Dhaka’s role in an intensifying Great Game in the Indian Ocean.






By Jeff M. Smith
January 20, 2017


Three months ago, the Indian Ocean welcomed its newest submarine force: Bangladesh took delivery of a pair of Chinese _Ming_-class Type 035B diesel electric submarines, joining a prestigious club of Asian maritime powers.

With India and China engaged in an intensifying Great Game along the Indian Ocean rim, key battleground states like Nepal and Sri Lanka have to date attracted the most attention. But the submarine sale serves as a reminder that their far bigger and more powerful neighbor to the east is embroiled in the Great Game too.

Bangladesh acquired the Chinese submarines in a 2013 deal valued at $203 million. Unable to afford more advanced Chinese _Yuan_– and Russian _Kilo-_class vessels, Dhaka opted for the Type 035Bs at a discount. The 1970s-era submarines were primarily used by China as training vessels in the 1990s and “were considered not to be successful,” though they’ve subsequently been outfitted with more advanced torpedoes and sonar.

*Enjoying this article?* Click here to subscribe for full access. Just $5 a month.
On the surface the deal wasn’t particularly novel. Unlike India’s better-sheltered neighbors, Bangladesh has enjoyed strong ties with Beijing for decades. In 2005, China overtook India as the country’s top trading partner while Bangladesh accounted for 96 percent of the more than $1 billion in remittances China received from South Asia in 2014. A 2015 Pew survey showed 77 percent of Bangladeshis polled with a favorable view of China.

Arguably the most robust area of cooperation has been defense trade. Between 2011 and 2015 Bangladesh was the second-largest recipient of Chinese arms in the world (following Pakistan), with Beijing supplying over 80 percent of its arms imports over the past decade. In late 2015, Bangladesh took delivery of two _Durjoy_-class large patrol craft, scaled-down versions of China’s Type 056 corvette. Two more are under construction in China, which has pledged to help build up an additional four in Bangladesh.

Yet, there are two reasons the submarine sale stands out. First, after decades of operating as a localized force largely limited to the Western Pacific, the People’s Liberation Army Navy (PLAN) has begun spreading its wings in the Indian Ocean. In January 2016, a Bangladesh official told _Reuters _“Bangladesh has never hosted a naval ship from China and has no plans to.” Weeks later, two Chinese guided-missile frigates and a supply ship docked at Chittagong before conducting drills with the Bangladesh Navy.

In just the past five years, Chinese nuclear and conventional submarines began their first regular patrols of the Indian Ocean. Their relevance to the PLAN’s rotating anti-piracy deployment in Indian Ocean, begun in 2008, has been questioned by Delhi, as has their peculiar schedule of port calls.

More to the point, Chinese personnel will be involved in “supervising the construction and providing the designs” of the submarines being built at Bangladesh’s Kutubdia naval base. And, as Saurav Jha notes, Bangladesh’s new submarines “will have Chinese crews attached to them for training and familiarization purposes while plying in waters near India’s upcoming ballistic missile submarine (SSBN) bastions” at INS Varsha, a new Indian naval base currently under development. “Bangladesh’s submarine pool,” he concludes, “will allow China to extend its sensor net into the [Bay of Bengal], besides enabling it to gather information that would prove useful for its own submarine operations.”

Second, with China outmaneuvering India in several regional capitals in recent years, Prime Minister Narendra Modi is attempting to retake the initiative in India’s backyard, as evidenced by his signature “Neighborhood First” policy. Amid reports Beijing has offered to train Bangladesh submarine crews at its base on Hainan Island, last week we learned Delhi is trying to persuade Dhaka to instead send them to its premier submarine academy at Visakhapatnam.

In a sign of the growing importance Delhi attaches to bilateral relations, Prime Minister Modi, Home Minister Rajnath Singh, and Defense Minister Manohar Parrikar traveled to Bangladesh in 2015 and 2016. The exchanges were required to keep pace with Beijing, which welcomed Bangladesh’s prime minister and president in 2015. More significantly, in October 2016 President Xi Jinping became the first Chinese leader in 30 years to visit Bangladesh.

Hamstrung by domestic political opposition, Mr. Modi’s efforts to reach a landmark water-sharing deal with Dhaka have floundered. However, he has registered a pair of substantive diplomatic achievements. In August 2015, Delhi and Dhaka reached terms on a contentious land and population exchange. In a “centuries old territorial anomaly,” some 162 “enclaves” on both sides of the border had been housing 15,000 Bangladeshis in India and 38,000 Indians in Bangladesh. As Hosna Shewly notes:

_A number of enclaves also hosted counterenclaves within their boundaries—in essence, a pocket of Indian land, surrounded by Bangladeshi territory, situated within India proper. There was even one case of an Indian counter-counterenclave._

A year earlier, Delhi and Dhaka put another longstanding dispute to rest when a UN Tribunal issued a decision delimiting their disputed maritime boundary. The Tribunal awarded Bangladesh roughly 19,500 of 25,500 square kilometers under dispute. India quietly accepted the ruling, a sharp contrast to China’s acerbic rejection of a July 2016 UNCLOS Tribunal decision in favor of the Philippines.

The Modi government has remained mum on the submarine transfer itself. Meanwhile, Indian analysts have been less sanguine. Probal Ghosh of the Observer Research Foundation warns that the transfer “greatly enhances the mistrust between Delhi and Dhaka,” and advocates steps to “prevent Bangladesh from playing the China card repeatedly.” The sale’s strategic importance, he says, “cannot be understated in any way.”


----------



## Arthur

monitor said:


> *Why China’s Submarine Deal With Bangladesh Matters*
> A deeper look at Dhaka’s role in an intensifying Great Game in the Indian Ocean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Jeff M. Smith
> January 20, 2017
> 
> 
> Three months ago, the Indian Ocean welcomed its newest submarine force: Bangladesh took delivery of a pair of Chinese _Ming_-class Type 035B diesel electric submarines, joining a prestigious club of Asian maritime powers.
> 
> With India and China engaged in an intensifying Great Game along the Indian Ocean rim, key battleground states like Nepal and Sri Lanka have to date attracted the most attention. But the submarine sale serves as a reminder that their far bigger and more powerful neighbor to the east is embroiled in the Great Game too.
> 
> Bangladesh acquired the Chinese submarines in a 2013 deal valued at $203 million. Unable to afford more advanced Chinese _Yuan_– and Russian _Kilo-_class vessels, Dhaka opted for the Type 035Bs at a discount. The 1970s-era submarines were primarily used by China as training vessels in the 1990s and “were considered not to be successful,” though they’ve subsequently been outfitted with more advanced torpedoes and sonar.
> 
> *Enjoying this article?* Click here to subscribe for full access. Just $5 a month.
> On the surface the deal wasn’t particularly novel. Unlike India’s better-sheltered neighbors, Bangladesh has enjoyed strong ties with Beijing for decades. In 2005, China overtook India as the country’s top trading partner while Bangladesh accounted for 96 percent of the more than $1 billion in remittances China received from South Asia in 2014. A 2015 Pew survey showed 77 percent of Bangladeshis polled with a favorable view of China.
> 
> Arguably the most robust area of cooperation has been defense trade. Between 2011 and 2015 Bangladesh was the second-largest recipient of Chinese arms in the world (following Pakistan), with Beijing supplying over 80 percent of its arms imports over the past decade. In late 2015, Bangladesh took delivery of two _Durjoy_-class large patrol craft, scaled-down versions of China’s Type 056 corvette. Two more are under construction in China, which has pledged to help build up an additional four in Bangladesh.
> 
> Yet, there are two reasons the submarine sale stands out. First, after decades of operating as a localized force largely limited to the Western Pacific, the People’s Liberation Army Navy (PLAN) has begun spreading its wings in the Indian Ocean. In January 2016, a Bangladesh official told _Reuters _“Bangladesh has never hosted a naval ship from China and has no plans to.” Weeks later, two Chinese guided-missile frigates and a supply ship docked at Chittagong before conducting drills with the Bangladesh Navy.
> 
> In just the past five years, Chinese nuclear and conventional submarines began their first regular patrols of the Indian Ocean. Their relevance to the PLAN’s rotating anti-piracy deployment in Indian Ocean, begun in 2008, has been questioned by Delhi, as has their peculiar schedule of port calls.
> 
> More to the point, Chinese personnel will be involved in “supervising the construction and providing the designs” of the submarines being built at Bangladesh’s Kutubdia naval base. And, as Saurav Jha notes, Bangladesh’s new submarines “will have Chinese crews attached to them for training and familiarization purposes while plying in waters near India’s upcoming ballistic missile submarine (SSBN) bastions” at INS Varsha, a new Indian naval base currently under development. “Bangladesh’s submarine pool,” he concludes, “will allow China to extend its sensor net into the [Bay of Bengal], besides enabling it to gather information that would prove useful for its own submarine operations.”
> 
> Second, with China outmaneuvering India in several regional capitals in recent years, Prime Minister Narendra Modi is attempting to retake the initiative in India’s backyard, as evidenced by his signature “Neighborhood First” policy. Amid reports Beijing has offered to train Bangladesh submarine crews at its base on Hainan Island, last week we learned Delhi is trying to persuade Dhaka to instead send them to its premier submarine academy at Visakhapatnam.
> 
> In a sign of the growing importance Delhi attaches to bilateral relations, Prime Minister Modi, Home Minister Rajnath Singh, and Defense Minister Manohar Parrikar traveled to Bangladesh in 2015 and 2016. The exchanges were required to keep pace with Beijing, which welcomed Bangladesh’s prime minister and president in 2015. More significantly, in October 2016 President Xi Jinping became the first Chinese leader in 30 years to visit Bangladesh.
> 
> Hamstrung by domestic political opposition, Mr. Modi’s efforts to reach a landmark water-sharing deal with Dhaka have floundered. However, he has registered a pair of substantive diplomatic achievements. In August 2015, Delhi and Dhaka reached terms on a contentious land and population exchange. In a “centuries old territorial anomaly,” some 162 “enclaves” on both sides of the border had been housing 15,000 Bangladeshis in India and 38,000 Indians in Bangladesh. As Hosna Shewly notes:
> 
> _A number of enclaves also hosted counterenclaves within their boundaries—in essence, a pocket of Indian land, surrounded by Bangladeshi territory, situated within India proper. There was even one case of an Indian counter-counterenclave._
> 
> A year earlier, Delhi and Dhaka put another longstanding dispute to rest when a UN Tribunal issued a decision delimiting their disputed maritime boundary. The Tribunal awarded Bangladesh roughly 19,500 of 25,500 square kilometers under dispute. India quietly accepted the ruling, a sharp contrast to China’s acerbic rejection of a July 2016 UNCLOS Tribunal decision in favor of the Philippines.
> 
> The Modi government has remained mum on the submarine transfer itself. Meanwhile, Indian analysts have been less sanguine. Probal Ghosh of the Observer Research Foundation warns that the transfer “greatly enhances the mistrust between Delhi and Dhaka,” and advocates steps to “prevent Bangladesh from playing the China card repeatedly.” The sale’s strategic importance, he says, “cannot be understated in any way.”



Same old paranoia from Bharat. Nothing new.


----------



## Michael Corleone

monitor said:


> *Why China’s Submarine Deal With Bangladesh Matters*
> A deeper look at Dhaka’s role in an intensifying Great Game in the Indian Ocean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Jeff M. Smith
> January 20, 2017
> 
> 
> Three months ago, the Indian Ocean welcomed its newest submarine force: Bangladesh took delivery of a pair of Chinese _Ming_-class Type 035B diesel electric submarines, joining a prestigious club of Asian maritime powers.
> 
> With India and China engaged in an intensifying Great Game along the Indian Ocean rim, key battleground states like Nepal and Sri Lanka have to date attracted the most attention. But the submarine sale serves as a reminder that their far bigger and more powerful neighbor to the east is embroiled in the Great Game too.
> 
> Bangladesh acquired the Chinese submarines in a 2013 deal valued at $203 million. Unable to afford more advanced Chinese _Yuan_– and Russian _Kilo-_class vessels, Dhaka opted for the Type 035Bs at a discount. The 1970s-era submarines were primarily used by China as training vessels in the 1990s and “were considered not to be successful,” though they’ve subsequently been outfitted with more advanced torpedoes and sonar.
> 
> *Enjoying this article?* Click here to subscribe for full access. Just $5 a month.
> On the surface the deal wasn’t particularly novel. Unlike India’s better-sheltered neighbors, Bangladesh has enjoyed strong ties with Beijing for decades. In 2005, China overtook India as the country’s top trading partner while Bangladesh accounted for 96 percent of the more than $1 billion in remittances China received from South Asia in 2014. A 2015 Pew survey showed 77 percent of Bangladeshis polled with a favorable view of China.
> 
> Arguably the most robust area of cooperation has been defense trade. Between 2011 and 2015 Bangladesh was the second-largest recipient of Chinese arms in the world (following Pakistan), with Beijing supplying over 80 percent of its arms imports over the past decade. In late 2015, Bangladesh took delivery of two _Durjoy_-class large patrol craft, scaled-down versions of China’s Type 056 corvette. Two more are under construction in China, which has pledged to help build up an additional four in Bangladesh.
> 
> Yet, there are two reasons the submarine sale stands out. First, after decades of operating as a localized force largely limited to the Western Pacific, the People’s Liberation Army Navy (PLAN) has begun spreading its wings in the Indian Ocean. In January 2016, a Bangladesh official told _Reuters _“Bangladesh has never hosted a naval ship from China and has no plans to.” Weeks later, two Chinese guided-missile frigates and a supply ship docked at Chittagong before conducting drills with the Bangladesh Navy.
> 
> In just the past five years, Chinese nuclear and conventional submarines began their first regular patrols of the Indian Ocean. Their relevance to the PLAN’s rotating anti-piracy deployment in Indian Ocean, begun in 2008, has been questioned by Delhi, as has their peculiar schedule of port calls.
> 
> More to the point, Chinese personnel will be involved in “supervising the construction and providing the designs” of the submarines being built at Bangladesh’s Kutubdia naval base. And, as Saurav Jha notes, Bangladesh’s new submarines “will have Chinese crews attached to them for training and familiarization purposes while plying in waters near India’s upcoming ballistic missile submarine (SSBN) bastions” at INS Varsha, a new Indian naval base currently under development. “Bangladesh’s submarine pool,” he concludes, “will allow China to extend its sensor net into the [Bay of Bengal], besides enabling it to gather information that would prove useful for its own submarine operations.”
> 
> Second, with China outmaneuvering India in several regional capitals in recent years, Prime Minister Narendra Modi is attempting to retake the initiative in India’s backyard, as evidenced by his signature “Neighborhood First” policy. Amid reports Beijing has offered to train Bangladesh submarine crews at its base on Hainan Island, last week we learned Delhi is trying to persuade Dhaka to instead send them to its premier submarine academy at Visakhapatnam.
> 
> In a sign of the growing importance Delhi attaches to bilateral relations, Prime Minister Modi, Home Minister Rajnath Singh, and Defense Minister Manohar Parrikar traveled to Bangladesh in 2015 and 2016. The exchanges were required to keep pace with Beijing, which welcomed Bangladesh’s prime minister and president in 2015. More significantly, in October 2016 President Xi Jinping became the first Chinese leader in 30 years to visit Bangladesh.
> 
> Hamstrung by domestic political opposition, Mr. Modi’s efforts to reach a landmark water-sharing deal with Dhaka have floundered. However, he has registered a pair of substantive diplomatic achievements. In August 2015, Delhi and Dhaka reached terms on a contentious land and population exchange. In a “centuries old territorial anomaly,” some 162 “enclaves” on both sides of the border had been housing 15,000 Bangladeshis in India and 38,000 Indians in Bangladesh. As Hosna Shewly notes:
> 
> _A number of enclaves also hosted counterenclaves within their boundaries—in essence, a pocket of Indian land, surrounded by Bangladeshi territory, situated within India proper. There was even one case of an Indian counter-counterenclave._
> 
> A year earlier, Delhi and Dhaka put another longstanding dispute to rest when a UN Tribunal issued a decision delimiting their disputed maritime boundary. The Tribunal awarded Bangladesh roughly 19,500 of 25,500 square kilometers under dispute. India quietly accepted the ruling, a sharp contrast to China’s acerbic rejection of a July 2016 UNCLOS Tribunal decision in favor of the Philippines.
> 
> The Modi government has remained mum on the submarine transfer itself. Meanwhile, Indian analysts have been less sanguine. Probal Ghosh of the Observer Research Foundation warns that the transfer “greatly enhances the mistrust between Delhi and Dhaka,” and advocates steps to “prevent Bangladesh from playing the China card repeatedly.” The sale’s strategic importance, he says, “cannot be understated in any way.”


Kill yourself. How many times will the same article be repeated in this thread. Take a chill pill.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

Khan saheb said:


> Same old paranoia from Bharat. Nothing new.





Mohammed Khaled said:


> Kill yourself. How many times will the same article be repeated in this thread. Take a chill pill.



Old is gold . sorry i didn't know that this article was posted .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arthur

monitor said:


> Old is gold . sorry i didn't know that this article was posted .


nah, I did laughed a good laugh again.


----------



## sahureka2

Minerva-class corvettes/offshore patrol vessels (OPVs).
The second pair, CGS Mansoor Ali (ex-Uraina) and CGS Kamruzzaman (ex-Danaide)











Photo classekilo

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Russell

How old is our Coast Guard? Mustn't be very old. Looking at the inventory - 2 OPV's in service and both were put into service this year. And we have the two in depicted in the picture above.

That's it 4 OPV's and all 4 purchased and commissioned with in a 18 month span (the 2 in the picture above will be handed over in late June 2017)


----------



## Shorisrip

Russell said:


> How old is our Coast Guard? Mustn't be very old. Looking at the inventory - 2 OPV's in service and both were put into service this year. And we have the two in depicted in the picture above.
> 
> That's it 4 OPV's and all 4 purchased and commissioned with in a 18 month span (the 2 in the picture above will be handed over in late June 2017)



It was created in 1995.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tehari_Haleem

sahureka2 said:


> Minerva-class corvettes/offshore patrol vessels (OPVs).
> The second pair, CGS Mansoor Ali (ex-Uraina) and CGS Kamruzzaman (ex-Danaide)



 Criminal De-Masculation of a once capable warship ... and to top it all the freaking morons aren't even installing a rear helipad on any of the 4? 

I know that the incompetence of our defence planners are a long carried on tradition but this idea to buy fully armed Frigates and turn them into unarmed OPVs on one hand, and buy unarmed OPVs and try turning them into armed Frigates on the other, really takes the cake of incompetence ... this really re-affirms them being complete morons

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Tehari_Haleem said:


> Criminal De-Masculation of a once capable warship ... and to top it all the freaking morons aren't even installing a rear helipad on any of the 4?
> 
> I know that the incompetence of our defence planners are a long carried on tradition but this idea to buy fully armed Frigates and turn them into unarmed OPVs on one hand, and buy unarmed OPVs and try turning them into armed Frigates on the other, really takes the cake of incompetence ... this really re-affirms them being complete morons


atleast we are getting something... xD
but seriously this doesnt make sense....
maybe age factor and structural integrity is and where they're meant to be operated is the factor behind this... italy builds their ship as mainly coastal operation warships... so yeah.... who knows


----------



## Bilal9

Tehari_Haleem said:


> Criminal De-Masculation of a once capable warship ... and to top it all the freaking morons aren't even installing a rear helipad on any of the 4?
> 
> I know that the incompetence of our defence planners are a long carried on tradition but this idea to buy fully armed Frigates and turn them into unarmed OPVs on one hand, and buy unarmed OPVs and try turning them into armed Frigates on the other, really takes the cake of incompetence ... this really re-affirms them being complete morons



I am willing to bet we are in a better position as a Navy to have new-builds built locally to 21st century designs (stealth, advanced radar, AEGIS-type integration etc.) for the Navy. You really can't take a 30 year old design and refurbish it to serve in the Navy as a corvette/mini-frigate (no matter how cool and advanced for its time). Navy needs a bit better platforms for even corvettes. These are comparable (albeit larger) to the new Durjoy/Durgam classes which are being built locally.

Newer frigates have lots of newer operational requirements (such as deploying small armed-interdiction boats w/commandos for example for littoral warfare and recce) that these are not optimal for. Landing pad for helis is just one requirement, but there are many other needs.

Plus putting new engines in old corvettes don't really make sense.

As refurbs - they will serve the Coast Guard well into 2030, when we can build replacements.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sahureka2

the contract with Fincantieri includes technical assistance for 20 years.
new engines, no!
but the original engines were overhauled, including auxiliary motors






photo lobito1971/naviearmatori

I forgot:
the original armament predispositions of class corvettes Minerva, have not been eliminated, thus remains the possibility of future upgrades to improve the combat capability

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bilal9

sahureka2 said:


> the original armament predispositions of class corvettes Minerva, have not been eliminated, thus remains the possibility of future upgrades to improve the combat capability



Thanks for confirming, good to know.


----------



## sahureka2

CGS Mansoor Ali (ex-Uraina) the new or refurbished marine alternator










Foto lobito1971/naviearmatori

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sahureka2

And the diesel engine *Isotta Fraschini *that will be coupled to the alternator

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

sahureka2 said:


> And the diesel engine *Isotta Fraschini *that will be coupled to the alternator


12 cylinder engine right?


----------



## sahureka2

Yes 
Isotta Fraschini ID-36-SS-12V, 2.600 kW (3.487 hp), with Ansaldo MXR 400 M6Z electric generators

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Mohammed Khaled said:


> 12 cylinder engine right?



Good counting skillz!


----------



## Michael Corleone

Nilgiri said:


> Good counting skillz!


if i have counted.... it could be 24 cylinders too if they're stacked in w config


----------



## Nilgiri

Mohammed Khaled said:


> if i have counted.... it could be 24 cylinders too if they're stacked in w config



I see nothing underneath other than crank and sump tho


----------



## Arthur

BN is going to buy Sonar for warships.

Also going to buy Tactical Datalink Systems to connect newly acquired surface - subsurface platforms, aviation & shore assets in the BN integrated network.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Nilgiri said:


> I see nothing underneath other than crank and sump tho


well... you're the admiral... who knows a ship better than you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Mohammed Khaled said:


> well... you're the admiral... who knows a ship better than you?



I like engines a lot too....vroom.


----------



## sahureka2

Nilgiri said:


> I see nothing underneath other than crank and sump tho



 if you like a diesel engine with many cylinders you must observe the Zvezda M503, 42-cylinder, installed in the FAC OSA Class / Type 21 missile boat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

sahureka2 said:


> if you like a diesel engine with many cylinders you must observe the Zvezda M503, 42-cylinder, installed in the FAC OSA Class / Type 21 missile boat




There's always a certain elegance, yet resilience about radials....the soviets loved them for a reason 

You ever seen the Napier deltic with opposing cylinder design?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gslv mk3

Nilgiri said:


> There's always a certain elegance, yet resilience about radials....the soviets loved them for a reason
> 
> You ever seen the Napier deltic with opposing cylinder design?



Powered Indian Navy's Seaward Defense Boats in the 60s

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

sahureka2 said:


> if you like a diesel engine with many cylinders you must observe the Zvezda M503, 42-cylinder, installed in the FAC OSA Class / Type 21 missile boat



I know - I am a fan myself! Amazing power to weight ratio.......


----------



## bdslph

Khan saheb said:


> BN is going to buy Sonar for warships.
> 
> Also going to buy Tactical Datalink Systems to connect newly acquired surface - subsurface platforms, aviation & shore assets in the BN integrated network.



will BN fit the sonar in the present ships which dont have sonar and the datalink system


----------



## Tehari_Haleem

bdslph said:


> will BN fit the sonar in the present ships which dont have sonar and the datalink system



Probably be fitted to Durdam class ASW LPCs currently under construction in KSY


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> I know - I am a fan myself! Amazing power to weight ratio.......


you mean BHP and torque? isn't power to weight ratio... measured with everything the engine has to push?


----------



## Bilal9

Mohammed Khaled said:


> you mean BHP and torque? isn't power to weight ratio... measured with everything the engine has to push?



Theoretically yes.

Even in that sense, the power of this engine was phenomenal. 5000 HP each.

The OSA I and II classes had three of these engines each. The middle one for cruising and the two on the sides powered on for short sprints to 'get out of danger' after the missiles launched. Compared to the small size of the boat and minimal hull drag these things could easily do 40 plus knots. Without hydrofoils, water-jets or any such gimmickry.

The Indian, Chinese and Bangladesh Navies all had them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sahureka2

sahureka2 said:


> CGS Mansoor Ali (ex-Uraina) the new or refurbished marine alternator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto lobito1971/naviearmatori



boarded the diesel engine, where the alternator will be assembled
16 FEBBRAIO 2017










Foto lobito1971/naviearmatori

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghost250

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=391461451238360




..


----------



## Nabil365

shourov323 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=391461451238360
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..


Weak niggas can't even do proper push-ups.Even I can do a 100 diamond push-ups in one go.They are a bunch of joke.


----------



## ghost250

Nabil365 said:


> Weak niggas can't even do proper push-ups.Even I can do a 100 diamond push-ups in one go.They are a bunch of joke.



can u do this...??





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=391685657882606





without sleep after 7 dayz..




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=391462137904958


----------



## Nabil365

shourov323 said:


> can u do this...??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=391685657882606
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> without sleep after 7 dayz..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=391462137904958


I am in Singapore Army myself.Did my national service already,lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Nabil365 said:


> I am in Singapore Army myself.Did my national service already,lol.


So you are Bengali citizen in Singapore army?


----------



## Nilgiri

Mohammed Khaled said:


> So you are Bengali citizen in Singapore army?



Permanent residents (within age range) are required to do national service. Can also become citizen of Singapore after that.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Nilgiri said:


> Permanent residents (within age range) are required to do national service. Can also become citizen of Singapore after that.


nice! this is interesting...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nabil365

Mohammed Khaled said:


> So you are Bengali citizen in Singapore army?


Both my parents are Bangladeshi.I am Singaporean.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Nabil365 said:


> Both my parents are Bangladeshi.I am Singaporean.


Oh nice! So do you need a visa to visit bd or just can go anytime you want? Have you been there?


----------



## TopCat

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Oh nice! So do you need a visa to visit bd or just can go anytime you want? Have you been there?


He is a Bangladeshi citizen by birth as either of his parent is Bangladeshi


----------



## Nilgiri

TopCat said:


> He is a Bangladeshi citizen by birth as either of his parent is Bangladeshi



Singapore does not allow dual citizenship with any other country.


----------



## Michael Corleone

TopCat said:


> He is a Bangladeshi citizen by birth as either of his parent is Bangladeshi


He had to renounce his Bengali citizenship for Singaporean one....
This is the problem with bengalis... call him Bangladeshi all you want! He has pledged allegiance to another country. 

Side note: Pakistani fighter ace Waleed, is east Pakistan (Bangladesh) born but he still kept allegiance with Pakistan after independence. While saiful another fighter ace has pledged allegiance to Bangladesh...


----------



## TopCat

Mohammed Khaled said:


> He had to renounce his Bengali citizenship for Singaporean one....
> This is the problem with bengalis... call him Bangladeshi all you want! He has pledged allegiance to another country.
> 
> Side note: Pakistani fighter ace Waleed, is east Pakistan (Bangladesh) born but he still kept allegiance with Pakistan after independence. While saiful another fighter ace has pledged allegiance to Bangladesh...



It does not matter.... he can still claim BD citizenship. BD allows and flexible on that.
He can anytime renounce sg citizenship and become bd citizen.



TopCat said:


> It does not matter.... he can still claim BD citizenship. BD allows and flexible on that.
> He can anytime renounce sg citizenship and become bd citizen.



Citizenship after 1971 was dtermined by simla agreement. That is why there were stranded pakistani.
Every citizen suppose to be given a choice to determine their allegisnce regardless of their domicile and place of birth.


----------



## Michael Corleone

TopCat said:


> It does not matter.... he can still claim BD citizenship. BD allows and flexible on that.
> He can anytime renounce sg citizenship and become bd citizen.
> 
> 
> 
> Citizenship after 1971 was dtermined by simla agreement. That is why there were stranded pakistani.
> Every citizen suppose to be given a choice to determine their allegisnce regardless of their domicile and place of birth.


which i doubt he will! or anyone for that matter will.... atleast as much as i know.... all the famous bd origin people who did get citizenship have renounced bd citizenship

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

Guys take the legal battle out of the thread to somewhere more suitable like a lawyer or a law professor or even a court.

mods please clear the thread of the off topics.Thanks in advance.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Eagle

No more off-topic discussion. Stay on topic. 

Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arthur

BNS Durjoy & BNS Bangabondhu during a Maritime drill with PLAN last year.












BNS Ali Haider in UN mission

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sahureka2

April 14, floating, and if weather conditions permit starts at 1 PM, transfer of two units' to Muggiano of La Spezia.






Photo February 28, 2017 lobito1971/naviearmatori

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Kailash Rava

~Phoenix~ said:


> View attachment 370600
> 
> The Baap of Bay of Bengal.


Sorry but the baap of bay of Bengal is this 






BN has issued a tender for the procurement of two helicopters with anti-submarine warfare (ASW), anti-surface vessel warfare (ASuW), over-the-horizon targeting (OTHT), maritime search and rescue (MSAR), medical evacuation (MEDEVAC), casualty evacuation (CASEVAC) and special mission capabilities. The helicopters will be inducted in 2017.


Which helo it will b?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Kailash Rava said:


> Sorry but the baap of bay of Bengal is this
> View attachment 381861
> 
> 
> BN has issued a tender for the procurement of two helicopters with anti-submarine warfare (ASW), anti-surface vessel warfare (ASuW), over-the-horizon targeting (OTHT), maritime search and rescue (MSAR), medical evacuation (MEDEVAC), casualty evacuation (CASEVAC) and special mission capabilities. The helicopters will be inducted in 2017.
> 
> 
> Which helo it will b?



Kolkata class is the new Baap. Delhi class always out-baaped rajput class too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kailash Rava

Nilgiri said:


> Kolkata class is the new Baap. Delhi class always out-baaped rajput class too.


Kolkata class destroyer is the baab of all in south Asia.
We were talking about eastern fleet.
In bay of Bengal only INS Jalashwa ,5 rajput class destroyer, 4kora class corvettes, and 3 godavari class frigate are present.


----------



## Nilgiri

Kailash Rava said:


> Kolkata class destroyer is the baab of all in south Asia.
> We were talking about eastern fleet.
> In bay of Bengal only INS Jalashwa ,5 rajput class destroyer, 4kora class corvettes, and 3 godavari class frigate are present.



Thats just their home stations. Area of operations for destroyers and frigates extend to bay of bengal too even if their home port is on the west coast. They are present there when needed too  like a baap.


----------



## Bilal9

Kailash Rava said:


> Sorry but the baap of bay of Bengal is this
> View attachment 381861
> 
> 
> BN has issued a tender for the procurement of two helicopters with anti-submarine warfare (ASW), anti-surface vessel warfare (ASuW), over-the-horizon targeting (OTHT), maritime search and rescue (MSAR), medical evacuation (MEDEVAC), casualty evacuation (CASEVAC) and special mission capabilities. The helicopters will be inducted in 2017.
> 
> 
> Which helo it will b?



An 80's era forty plus year old Kashin class rust-bucket destroyer with equally 80's vintage Alouette helo. Complete with 80's vintage noisy/loud soviet electronics. About the only thing contemporary in this floating fossil are the four Brahmos missiles and an assortment of shorter range 'indigenous' missiles. Large does not mean modern. There is a reason why your Eastern command keeps these Kashin rust buckets patrolling in the BoB, because the threat is minimal with friendly navies around.

Without descending into trolling - please humor us in knowing how this is better than BNS Bangabandhu. Please open a separate thread as this thread is for BN topics only.



Kailash Rava said:


> Kolkata class destroyer is the baab of all in south Asia.
> We were talking about eastern fleet.
> In bay of Bengal only INS Jalashwa ,5 rajput class destroyer, 4kora class corvettes, and 3 godavari class frigate are present.



INS Jalashwa is a Bheekh-mangey donation from the USA, we've got a few better ones ourselves (two Hamilton class), but they are training platforms instead of proud standard bearers like in the Indian Navy.

Please refrain from posting non-BN Off-topic items in this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Nilgiri

Bilal9 said:


> Without descending into trolling - please humor us in knowing how this is better than BNS Bangabandhu.



Lets get @Penguin to do a short analysis if he feels like it, since you obviously wouldn't believe any Indian analysis.

Rajput class destroyer versus Frigate Khalidbinwaled....err bangabandhu....to be khalidbinwaled again sometime....and then bangabandhu....

Sort of sad trying to have a frigate take on a destroyer...esp given it wont be going one on one either but having to contend with at least 2 or 3 backed by Indian naval C4I which is several magnitudes larger and more developed than BD's glorified coastguard that it labels a navy.....if its even out at sea in the first place (sucks being just 1 ship )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kailash Rava

Bilal9 said:


> An 80's era forty plus year old Kashin class rust-bucket destroyer with equally 80's vintage Alouette helo. Complete with 80's vintage noisy/loud soviet electronics. About the only thing contemporary in this floating fossil are the four Brahmos missiles and an assortment of shorter range 'indigenous' missiles. Large does not mean modern. There is a reason why your Eastern command keeps these Kashin rust buckets patrolling in the BoB, because the threat is minimal with friendly navies around.
> 
> Without descending into trolling - please humor us in knowing how this is better than BNS Bangabandhu. Please open a separate thread as this thread is for BN topics only.
> 
> 
> 
> INS Jalashwa is a Bheekh-mangey donation from the USA, we've got a few better ones ourselves (two Hamilton class), but they are training platforms instead of proud standard bearers like in the Indian Navy.
> 
> Please refrain from posting non-BN Off-topic items in this thread.


That 80's. Vintage is enough for BOB dominance..
It has more fire power then ur bangabandhu



Bilal9 said:


> INS Jalashwa is a Bheekh-mangey donation from the USA, we've got a few better ones ourselves (two Hamilton class), but they are training platforms instead of proud standard bearers like in the Indian Navy.
> 
> Please refrain from posting non-BN Off-topic items in this thread


Bheek mangey donations???? You knw it better then us. Should I Give u the list on donations ur military gets.

FYI- we bought the jalaswa ..
And u r comparing ur Hamilton cutter hardly (3250tons) with the 16000 tons amphibious ship? Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## masud

It,s look like PLN navy personal will present in those Traing vassels for now and for future upcoming chines assets too.  Opps.... Don,t panic our Indian Brother "Those are for only training perposes only". ......

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Type 035Gs are old.... new toys are must to play new games........

it seems that our bulky neighbours are sweating even under water with the prospects of changing games in the Indian Ocean.... oh, and they thought we were only talking about the Bay of Bengal??.... ouch!!.... 

the interesting fact is that the game's key is not in their hands.... ouch again!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

Nilgiri said:


> Lets get @Penguin to do a short analysis if he feels like it, since you obviously wouldn't believe any Indian analysis.
> 
> Rajput class destroyer versus Frigate Khalidbinwaled....err bangabandhu....to be khalidbinwaled again sometime....and then bangabandhu....



*BNS Bangabandhu*
Displacement:2400-2500 tons
Length: 103.7 m (340 ft)
Beam: 12.5 m (41 ft)
Draught: 3.8 m (12 ft)
Propulsion: CODAD: 4 SEMT-Pielstick 12V PA6V280 STC diesels; 22,501 hp (16.779 MW) sustained; 2 × shafts
Speed: 25 knots (46 km/h)
Range: 4,000 nautical miles (7,400 km) "at economical speed" (likely 18kn).
Complement: 186 (16 officers)
Sensors and processing systems:

DA08 (SPQ-501/RAWS03) E/F (= S) band medium range (200km/110nm) 2D air search/surveillance radar

Kelvin Hughes 1007 I-band navigation radar
LIROD Mk-2 K-band TWT fire control radar for gun CIWS (36km instrumented range limit)

VARIANT short/medium range X/C-band 2D air/surface search/surveillance radar (air: 120km, surface: 70km)
MIRADOR 4 sensor electro-optical surveillance, tracking and fire-control system (40km laser range limit)

Type 345 J-band missile fire control system (radar w. EO sensors), range 18km (AShM) to 30km (aircraft)
equivalent Thomson-CSF Castor CTM 

ASO-90/ DSQS-21 Mod Sonar
Link Y Mk2 communication
Electronic warfare & decoys:

ESM:Racal Cutlass 242; intercept
ECM:Racal Scorpion 2; jammer
Decoy: 2 x 15-tube SLQ-261 torpedo acoustic countermeasures
Armament:

2 × 4 Otomat Mk2 Block IV AShM (180+km, GPS, sea/land attack, terminal evasive manoeuvring, re-attack);
1 × 8 FM-90N SAM (700-15km range, 15–6,000 m altitude, Mach 2.3 = 750 m/s, CLOS);
1 × OtoMelara 76 mm/62 Super Rapid (120rpm, 16-20km range, 915 m/s, 6.3kg shell);
2 × Otobreda twin 40 mm/70 Dardo (600 rpm combined, 4km effective range (8.7 max), 1,000 m/s);
2 x triple 324 mm B-515 tubes - Whitehead A244S lightweight ASW torpedoes;
2 × Super Barricade chaff launchers
Aircraft carried: 1 × Hangar, 1 ×AgustaWestland AW109 SAR Helicopter

*Rajput class*
Displacement: 4,974 tonnes full load
Length: 147 m (482 ft)
Beam: 15.8 m (52 ft)
Draught: 5 m (16 ft)
Propulsion: 4 x gas turbine engines; 2 shafts, 72,000 hp (54,000 kW)
Speed: 35 knots (65 km/h)
Range:

4,000 mi (6,400 km) at 18 knots (33 km/h)
2,600 miles (4,200 km) at 30 knots (56 km/h)
Complement: 320 (including 35 officers)

Sensors and processing systems:

_Command & Control_: an Italian combat data system compatible with Selenia IPN-10 is installed.

_Navigation:_ 2 x Volga (NATO: Don Kay) radar at I-band frequency,
_Air:_ 

1 x MP-500 Kliver (NATO: Big Net-A) C-band air search/surveillance radar (100nm; 183km), REPLACED IN ALL BY 

1 x Bharat RAWL-02 (Signaal/Thales LW-08) D-band air search/surveillance radar (140nm; 260km) (_Rajput, Rana, Ranjit, Ranvir, Ranvijay_),

_Air/Surface:_ 

1 x MR-310U Angara (NATO: Head Net-C) E-band air/surface search radar (70nm; 128 km) (_Rana, Ranjit)_, OR 

1 x EL/M-2238 3D Surveillance & Threat Alert Radar (STAR) I-band air/surface search radar. (150+ km) (_Rajput, Ranvir_, _Ranvijay_)

_Fire control_:
1 (_Ranvir_, _Ranvijay) _or 2 (_Rajput_, _Rana, Ranjit_) 4R90 Yatagan II (NATO*:* Peel Group) E/I-band missile tracking/control radar (CWI; 40nm; 73 km).

AND

2 x MR-123 X-band Multipurpose Naval Artillery Fire Control System (45km) (_Rajput_, _Rana, Ranjit_), OR
2 x EL/M-2221 Search, Track & Guidance/Gunnery Radar _(_STGR), X/Ka-band radar + EO/L (30km) (_Ranvir_, _Ranvijay)_


_Communication:_ Inmarsat (all)

_Sonar:_ 

1 x hull mounted Vycheda MG-311 (NATO: Wolf Paw) sonar, REPLACED IN ALL by Bharat HUMSA in MLR, 

AND

1 x Vyega MG-325 (NATO: Mare Tail) variable depth sonar

Electronic warfare & decoys:
EW suites vary for each ship. INS _Rajput_ has an Ajanta EW (Electronic Warfare) suite. Ranvir and Ranvijay have SEWS V5. Some have USSR systems. Russina chaff launchers are still used.​
Armament: 

_Anti-ship missiles:_
4 × 2 Brahmos supersonic missiles (120-300 km; supersonic) (_Rajput_) , OR

4 × 1 SS-N-2D Styx AShM missiles (45nm; 83 km at 0.9 Mach) (_Rana_, _Ranjit_), OR

8 × 1 Brahmos (VLS) (120-300 km; supersonic) plus 4 x 1 SS-N-2D Styx AShM missiles (45nm; 83 km at 0.9 Mach) (_Ranvir_, _Ranvijay)_

_Air-defence:_
2 × S-125M (NATO: SA-N-1 GOA) SAM launchers (44, SARH, 17nm;31.5km, Mach 2+) (_Rajput_, _Rana, Ranjit_), 

OR

1 × S-125M (NATO: SA-N-1GOA) SAM launchers (22, SARH, 17nm;31.5km, Mach 2+) (_Ranvir_, _Ranvijay), _AND

2 × 2 Barak-1 SAM 8-cell VLS (32, CLOS, 12km, Mach 2.1; 720 m/s)(_Ranvir,_ _Ranvijay)_

_Guns:_
1 × twin 76 mm (3 in) AK-726 gun (90 rpm combined, 15.7km range, 980 m/s, 5.9kg shell), OR

1 × OtoMelara 76 mm/62 Super Rapid (120rpm, 16-20km range, 915 m/s, 6.3kg shell) (_Ranvir_);

AND

4 × 30 mm AK-230 CIWS (30mmx210, 2100 rpm combined, 4km effective range, 1050 m/s, 0.27-0.35kg shell) (_Rajput_ and _Rana), _OR
4 × 30 mm AK-630M CIWS (30mmx165, 5000 rpm, 4km effective range, 900 m/s, 0.39kg shell) (_Ranjit), OR_
2 × 30 mm AK-630M CIWS (30mmx165, 5000 rpm, 4km effective range, 900 m/s, 0.39kg shell) (_Ranvir_, _Ranvijay)_

_Anti-submarine:_
1 × 533 mm PTA 533 quintuple torpedo tube launcher for SET-65KE (ASW active/passive homing, 8.1nm;15 km, 40kn, 205kg warhead) and Type 53-65 (ASuW wake homing, 10.3nm;19km, 45 knots, 305kg warhead) torpedoes

2 × RBU-6000 anti-submarine mortars (2x 12 tubes, range 6000m, max target engagement depth 500 meters. 31 kg warhead. Large magazine for each RBU-6000. Gravitational homing warhead available)

Aircraft carried: 

1 x HAL Chetak helicopter (_Rajput_, _Rana, Ranjit)_, OR

1 x Ka-28 helicopter (_Ranvir_, _Ranvijay)_



> An 80's era forty plus year old Kashin class rust-bucket destroyer with equally 80's vintage Alouette helo. Complete with 80's vintage noisy/loud soviet electronics. About the only thing contemporary in this floating fossil are the four Brahmos missiles and an assortment of shorter range 'indigenous' missiles. Large does not mean modern. There is a reason why your Eastern command keeps these Kashin rust buckets patrolling in the BoB, because the threat is minimal with friendly navies around.
> 
> Without descending into trolling - please humor us in knowing how this is better than BNS Bangabandhu. Please open a separate thread as this thread is for BN topics only.


It is true the Rajputs are old ships. They probably are also behind e.g. in facilities for damagecontrol from fire and explosion. They are likely also more manpower intensive and maintenance needy. Nevertheless, it would be a big mistake to write the modernized ships off as floating fossils, rustbuckets with soviet era electronics.

As is evident from photographic evidence and internet sources: 

Only 3 of the class operate Hal Chetak helocopter: 2 operate the Ka-28

In all of the class the main Soviet air search radar has been replaced by a Thales-licenced radar (LW08), in 3 of 5 ships the secondary Soviet air/sea search radar has been replaced by an Israeli radar (3D-STAR), in 2 of 5 ships the Soviet MR-123 fire control radars have been replaced by Israeli STGRs, and ECM gear has been replaced in at least 3 ships.

Brahmos is available in 3 of 5 ships (8 rounds each), while 2 of these still retain Styx (i.e. up to 12 AShM total). Only 2 ships retain just 4 Styx.

Gun systems have been or are being upgraded (from AK-230 to AK-630M, from AK-726 to 76mm OtoMelara)

In 2 of the class the VL Barak-1 SAM has been installed (not an indigenous short range missile) to complement 1 remaining SA-N-3 installation. This significantly improves anti-ship missile defenses, if at the cost of the number of longer range missiles available. All others retain original 2 SA-N-3 installations.

Even if a portion may be older/obsolete missiles compared to FM90, in all ships the total number of surface to air missiles carried is significantly larger (44 or 54) than that of BNS Bangabundhu (8). This implies a better sustained self-defence capability.

The Rajput class have heavier close in ASW armament and more spare ASW munitions.

The Rajput class can also use torpedoes against surface vessels.
Just my 2 cents worth.



Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> Type 035Gs are old.... new toys are must to play new games........
> 
> it seems that our bulky neighbours are sweating even under water with the prospects of changing games in the Indian Ocean.... oh, and they thought we were only talking about the Bay of Bengal??.... ouch!!....
> 
> the interesting fact is that the game's key is not in their hands.... ouch again!!


Even an old, noisy submarine has to be taken into account. And one had better first learn the craft of submarine warfare before investing in some high(er)-end piece of equipment.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Penguin

051




or see http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/photo.php?lid=2426805

052





053




or see http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/photo.php?lid=2585519

054




or see http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/photo.php?lid=2426817

055




or see http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/photo.php?lid=2427065

Apparently, the Indian Navy is planning to upgrade the propulsion of the _Rajput_-class ships with indigenously developed Kaveri Marine Gas Turbine (KMGT) engine. The Gas Turbine Research Establishment of DRDO has been developing this engine which is currently in testing phase.

All units are currently attached to the _Eastern Naval Command_. It utilizes _Visakhapatnam _as its headquarters, and has bases there and at _Kolkata_.* It is the first and the largest naval command in India.* Very close to the strategic Andaman islands and the Strait of Malacca.

INS _Jalashwa_ is the flagship of Eastern Fleet and provides amphibious capabilities to Indian Navy in the Bay of Bengal. Eastern Fleet is equipped with submarine pens and maintenance dockyards. The Amphibious Task Group of Eastern Naval Fleet has INS _Jalashwa_ (LPD). It also includes five _Rajput_ class destroyers, four Kora class corvettes, three Godavari class frigates, three _Shivalik_ class frigates, _Sindhughosh_ class submarines and the _Akula_-class submarine INS _Chakra_. Naval aviation is provided by Sea King Helicopters. Apart from these, a number of smaller vessels such as fast attack craft make the total fleet strength of the command to 52 vessels in 2012. 

Not the least of IN ships. It is where a second carrier group will be formed.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

Penguin said:


> Nevertheless, it would be a big mistake to write the modernized ships off as floating fossils, rustbuckets with soviet era electronics.



Hope @Bilal9 (and those upvoting him) gets the message loud and clear now. He does selectively ignore stuff though when inconvenient.

We aren't even bringing up the C4I available to the Indian navy compared to the BD navy...but here he is off assuming that anything from the 80's is automatically outclassed by something from the 90s.....even if the former is a destroyer (much upgraded since) and the latter is a frigate.

The Ticonderoga class of the USN must really really be antiquated! ....I mean come on, 70's spruance class hulls? Any "more modern" frigate (even though its still a frigate) from the last few years would be able to dominate that....I mean look at the year difference!

Thanks for the write-up!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

Nilgiri said:


> Hope @Bilal9 (and those upvoting him) gets the message loud and clear now. He does selectively ignore stuff though when inconvenient.
> 
> We aren't even bringing up the C4I available to the Indian navy compared to the BD navy...but here he is off assuming that anything from the 80's is automatically outclassed by something from the 90s.....even if the former is a destroyer (much upgraded since) and the latter is a frigate.
> 
> The Ticonderoga class of the USN must really really be antiquated! ....I mean come on, 70's spruance class hulls? Any "more modern" frigate (even though its still a frigate) from the last few years would be able to dominate that....I mean look at the year difference!
> 
> Thanks for the write-up!


Oldies like these, you mean?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Penguin said:


> Even an old, noisy submarine has to be taken into account. And one had better first learn the craft of submarine warfare before investing in some high(er)-end piece of equipment.


of course training is the key to developing a force up to some warfighting standard.... yet, its the intention that changes a game, not the platform.... I am little interested in platforms not backed-up by ambition... 

the global game is changing with Trump, Brexit, US-Russia courting, etc..... its a lot more than platforms that would matter now... a small ship in the Mozambique Channel may make bigger headlines than a destroyer in the Malacca Strait.... a submarine's unrefuelled range can be a bigger issue than its quietness when it comes to the size of the Indian Ocean.... 

the fact is that the Indians do not control geopolitics in the Indian Ocean anymore... if they still think they do, they are in for a massive surprise!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

guys if i may have a say...
i am not very much informed about todays naval threats and requirements or which is better..... so i won't have a say on this.... but what i would like to say is i am a big fan of USS iowa... and it's class of destroyer.... note it's ww2 era battleship... and it's still not scrapped and recent talks have arised to modernize it with railgun or something, or so i heard... you know one reason why US has not scraped it? it's because in case of nuclear war when emp would have fried all your fancy ships computer systems... analogues would still tick... that dude can wreck havoc on all the ships y'all are fussing about with it's 13cm gun. talk about old means obsolete now! xD

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Mohammed Khaled said:


> guys if i may have a say...
> i am not very much informed about todays naval threats and requirements or which is better..... so i won't have a say on this.... but what i would like to say is i am a big fan of USS iowa... and it's class of destroyer.... note it's ww2 era battleship... and it's still not scrapped and recent talks have arised to modernize it with railgun or something, or so i heard... you know one reason why US has not scraped it? it's because in case of nuclear war when emp would have fried all your fancy ships computer systems... analogues would still tick... that dude can wreck havoc on all the ships y'all are fussing about with it's 13cm gun. talk about old means obsolete now! xD



the concept of battleship is mainly based on sea control as well as control of littorals.... after the carriers took over, battleships' roles became confined around the littorals.... most navies did not feel the need for littoral control, except the US, which maintained a large marine amphibious force to storm foreign beaches.... only the US retained the license to invade other countries, as they were the global policeman.... this littoral control job waned with the end of Cold War.... but it resurfaced again, which brought into fruition concepts like LCS, HSV, Zumwalt DDG, MLP, etc..... these are all knitted in a thought called "Seabasing"..... it means storming foreign shores from the sea, without the help of land logistics.... the US is predicting the loss of all land bases in Asia, which is why they started developing this thought some years back....

the interesting thing is, the whole thought has been put off balance by the development of naval power by many countries in Asia and MENA.... the balance has changed.... now, how do you tailor a thought that had been based on littoral fight only? (with the assumption that within the next several decades, there won't be any naval power coming up to put up defence in the face of USN).... a major shift this....


----------



## Michael Corleone

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> the concept of battleship is mainly based on sea control as well as control of littorals.... after the carriers took over, battleships' roles became confined around the littorals.... most navies did not feel the need for littoral control, except the US, which maintained a large marine amphibious force to storm foreign beaches.... only the US retained the license to invade other countries, as they were the global policeman.... this littoral control job waned with the end of Cold War.... but it resurfaced again, which brought into fruition concepts like LCS, HSV, Zumwalt DDG, MLP, etc..... these are all knitted in a thought called "Seabasing"..... it means storming foreign shores from the sea, without the help of land logistics.... the US is predicting the loss of all land bases in Asia, which is why they started developing this thought some years back....
> 
> the interesting thing is, the whole thought has been put off balance by the development of naval power by many countries in Asia and MENA.... the balance has changed.... now, how do you tailor a thought that had been based on littoral fight only? (with the assumption that within the next several decades, there won't be any naval power coming up to put up defence in the face of USN).... a major shift this....


tbh... carrier aviation and navy has been dominant throughout seond world war and after that but in todays scenario or even in fiture conflicts against major power.... they'll sitting ducks.... subs are the way to the future

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> the fact is that the Indians do not control geopolitics in the Indian Ocean anymore... if they still think they do, they are in for a massive surprise!!


So, who does then, in your opinion?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Mohammed Khaled said:


> guys if i may have a say...
> i am not very much informed about todays naval threats and requirements or which is better..... so i won't have a say on this.... but what i would like to say is i am a big fan of USS iowa... and it's class of destroyer.... note it's ww2 era battleship... and it's still not scrapped and recent talks have arised to modernize it with railgun or something, or so i heard... you know one reason why US has not scraped it? it's because in case of nuclear war when emp would have fried all your fancy ships computer systems... analogues would still tick... that dude can wreck havoc on all the ships y'all are fussing about with it's 13cm gun. talk about old means obsolete now! xD


The Iowa class have been put on display as floating museums I believe. The main guns fired 16 inch diameter shells. Yes 16 inch.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Armament_of_the_Iowa-class_battleship



Penguin said:


> So, who does then, in your opinion?


Well the Chinese are yet to project their power here, but when you can sink a ship costing hundreds of millions with a missile that costs maybe tens of thousands, that changes the power balance significantly. Ultimately it's precision and sophistication, not brute power and numbers anymore. And also the effectiveness of defending a naval platform.

I don't mean to doubt or challenge what you wrote. Just presenting another view - that's all.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Bilal9 said:


> but when you can sink a ship costing hundreds of millions with a missile that costs maybe tens of thousands



Oh boy, here we go again @Penguin hehe

Assymetric Superweapons with guaranteed 100% hit rate. Sign me up for whatever C4I China is using ....it must be literally out of this world

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> the concept of battleship is mainly based on sea control as well as control of littorals.... after the carriers took over, battleships' roles became confined around the littorals.... most navies did not feel the need for littoral control, except the US, which maintained a large marine amphibious force to storm foreign beaches.... only the US retained the license to invade other countries, as they were the global policeman.... this littoral control job waned with the end of Cold War.... but it resurfaced again, which brought into fruition concepts like LCS, HSV, Zumwalt DDG, MLP, etc..... these are all knitted in a thought called "Seabasing"..... it means storming foreign shores from the sea, without the help of land logistics.... the US is predicting the loss of all land bases in Asia, which is why they started developing this thought some years back....
> 
> the interesting thing is, the whole thought has been put off balance by the development of naval power by many countries in Asia and MENA.... the balance has changed.... now, how do you tailor a thought that had been based on littoral fight only? (with the assumption that within the next several decades, there won't be any naval power coming up to put up defence in the face of USN).... a major shift this....



I live about a hundred miles north of where US Marines in San Diego conduct their exercises of "storming foreign shores from the sea". I can tell you from personal account driving by there that - this type of activity has increased in intensity and sophistication lately in the last couple of years.

That being said, the PLA Navy (I should say PLA Marines) aren't sitting on their hands either....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Penguin said:


> So, who does then, in your opinion?


according to the National Intelligence Council 2017 report, nobody.... or someone invisible....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> according to the National Intelligence Council 2017 report, nobody.... or someone invisible....



https://www.dni.gov/index.php/the-next-five-years/south-asia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Bilal9 said:


> https://www.dni.gov/index.php/the-next-five-years/south-asia



_Tropical storm surges on top of even a modest sea level rise could reduce the already-sparse landmass of Bangladesh, spoiling freshwater resources and pushing people into India and Burma, exacerbating ethnic and regional conflicts._

Fake news right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Nilgiri said:


> Fake news right?


‘Global Trend: Paradox of Progress’
“The next five years will see rising tensions within and between countries. Global growth will slow, just as increasingly complex global challenges impend. An ever-widening range of states, organizations, and empowered individuals will shape geopolitics. For better and worse, the emerging global landscape is drawing to a close and era of American dominance following the Cold War. So, too, perhaps is the rules-based international order that emerged after World War II. It will be much harder to cooperate internationally and govern in ways publics expect. Veto players will threaten to block collaboration at every turn, while information “echo chambers” will reinforce countless competing realities, undermining shared understandings of world events.”


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> The Iowa class have been put on display as floating museums I believe. The main guns fired 16 inch diameter shells. Yes 16 inch.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Armament_of_the_Iowa-class_battleship
> 
> 
> Well the Chinese are yet to project their power here, but when you can sink a ship costing hundreds of millions with a missile that costs maybe tens of thousands, that changes the power balance significantly. Ultimately it's precision and sophistication, not brute power and numbers anymore. And also the effectiveness of defending a naval platform.
> 
> I don't mean to doubt or challenge what you wrote. Just presenting another view - that's all.


They haven't stripped it off anything. If required it can be put to service right away

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

Bilal9 said:


> Well the Chinese are yet to project their power here, but when you can sink a ship costing hundreds of millions with a missile that costs maybe tens of thousands, that changes the power balance significantly. Ultimately it's precision and sophistication, not brute power and numbers anymore. And also the effectiveness of defending a naval platform.
> 
> I don't mean to doubt or challenge what you wrote. Just presenting another view - that's all.



You assume brute power in a missile (I have yet to see a single AShM sink a major warship) plus such missiles are not in tenth of thousends but more likely in hundreds of thousends. Plus, one needs to locate the target over great distance (think: EMCON) and effectively engage (i.e. assume long range missiles)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal9

Penguin said:


> You assume brute power in a missile (I have yet to see a single AShM sink a major warship) plus such missiles are not in tenth of thousends but more likely in hundreds of thousends. Plus, one needs to locate the target over great distance (think: EMCON) and effectively engage (i.e. assume long range missiles)



Correct on all points. However regarding AShM's I remember The Argentinian Falklands war situation as well as the Iraqi Mirage situation - both exocets I believe? If I remember correctly? Ships weren't sunk in either case but were badly damaged as I remember.....



Mohammed Khaled said:


> They haven't stripped it off anything. If required it can be put to service right away



Yes you are correct. Not mothballed, just stored as displays for non-profits. USS Iowa is in San Pedro near Long Beach. I am local to it. Very close to LAX. 

http://www.pacificbattleship.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rome333

2nd home build Durjoy class LPC, BNS Nishan beside a tagboat at Khulna Shipyard. (pic copied)

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Penguin

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> according to the National Intelligence Council 2017 report, nobody.... or someone invisible....


https://www.dni.gov/index.php/global-trends-home

The actions of the United States and Japan vis-à-vis China, as well as those of emerging powers like India and Indonesia, will also shape the assessment of risks and opportunities by countries in the region.

*India* is likely to insert itself further into East and Southeast Asian economic and security matters, especially if its relationship with Japan continues to strengthen. China’s ambitions and disregard for India’s interests fuel New Delhi’s inclination—along with Japan and the United States—to balance and hedge. Although rising Western concern about free trade is limiting the options, a Trans-Pacific Partnership (TPP)-like agreement that included India could turn India into an economic wildcard, potentially deepening its economic integration with the United States and other major Pacific economies, helping to propel domestic economic reform and growth, and bolstering India’s ability to take a more assertive regional economic role.

*India, Indonesia,* and *Vietnam* will become far more prominent players in Asia than in the past several decades, in part due to their own development achievements, rapidly growing trade relationships, and favorable demographic profiles relative to many of their competitors. The blueprint for economic integration in the region will be the ASEAN economic community and its goals of trade liberalization, harmonization, and improved customs procedures; trade in services; investment and capital market liberalization; and infrastructure connectivity.

https://www.dni.gov/index.php/the-next-five-years/east-and-southeast-asia

Tremendous internal and external changes will shape security and political stability in South Asia in the next five years as the planned drawdown of international forces in Afghanistan; the deepening relationship between the United States and India; China’s westward-facing development objectives under its One Belt, One Road initiative; and inroads by the Islamic State in Iraq and the Levant (ISIL) and other terrorist groups all have their impact. South Asia also will face continuing challenges from political turmoil—particularly Pakistan’s struggle to maintain stability—as well as violent extremism, sectarian divisions, governance shortfalls, terrorism, identity politics, mounting environmental concerns, weak health systems, gender inequality, and demographic pressures.

These factors almost certainly will prolong the delays of economic integration and political reforms that the region needs to capitalize on development gains of the past several decades.

Geopolitically, the region’s greatest hope is India’s ability to use its economic and human potential to drive regional trade and development. At the same time, Afghanistan’s uncertain prospects, extremism and violence in Pakistan, and the ever-present risk of war between India and Pakistan probably represent the greatest challenge to unlocking the region’s potential.

*Geopolitical Relevance of Region in Next Five Years: Competition.* Despite persistent problems like violent extremism and tension between its two nuclear powers, India and Pakistan, the region’s global relevance is changing, as Iran opens up economically after sanctions relief and China turns its focus westward. India is also an increasingly important factor in the region as geopolitical forces begin to reshape its importance to Asia, and the United States and India will grow closer than ever in their history.

New Delhi will be a victim of its own success as India’s growing prosperity complicates its environmental challenges. For example, providing electricity to 300 million citizens who now lack it will substantially increase India’s carbon footprint and boost pollution if done with coal- or gas-fired plants. New Delhi will reinforce its cooperation in regional trade and infrastructure investment with Bangladesh, Burma, Iran, Nepal, and Sri Lanka. Such cooperation could encourage stability and prosperity across much of the region, particularly if India enlists the support of political parties in the region.

https://www.dni.gov/index.php/the-next-five-years/south-asia



Bilal9 said:


> Correct on all points. However regarding AShM's I remember The Argentinian Falklands war situation as well as the Iraqi Mirage situation - both exocets I believe? If I remember correctly? Ships weren't sunk in either case but were badly damaged as I remember.....


The ships damaged due to Exocet were HMS Sheffield and stuft ship Atlantic Conveyor.

The latter has no defensive armament whatsoever, no antiship missile hard- or soft-kill equipment. The ship did't sink due to the explosion of the warheads of the two missiles that hit her in may 25, 1982: due to the presence of both fuel and ammunition that were stored below decks, the incendiary effect of the unburnt propellant from the missiles caused an uncontrollable fire and when the fire had burnt out, the ship was boarded but nothing was recovered. While under tow by the requisitioned tug _Irishman_, _Atlantic Conveyor_ sank in the early morning of 28 May 1982.

The Type 42 destroyer HMS Sheffield did carry armament but the Sea Dart wasn't particularly suited to killing sea skimming antiship missiles (unlike the much shorter range Sea Wolf carried by the Type 22s). There was no Phalanx CIWS (this was installed only later in the 1980s). Critically, the Sheffield did not have an ECM jammer fitted and lacked other critical ECM equipment. It did have decoy launchers
_Sheffield_ had assessed the Exocet threat overrated for the previous two days, and assessed another as a false alarm. _Sheffield_ apparently did not hear the incoming Etendard aircraft and Exocet missiles, detect them on its electronic support measures (ESM) sets, or see a radar contact on its screens swept by its own radar. No detections were reported via data link from _Glasgow_. _Sheffield_ failed to go to action stations, launch chaff, prepare the 4.5" gun and Sea Dart missiles, or indeed take any action or even inform the captain
_Sheffield_ picked up the incoming missiles on her type 965 radar (an interim fitting until the Type 1022 set was available); the operations officer informed the missile director, who queried the contacts in the ADAWS 4 fire control system. Critically, the Sheffield lacked ECM equipment, and failed to go to action stations or a heightened state of readiness, or to do anything to prepare weapons or the decoy system. The launch aircraft had not been detected as the British had expected, and it was not until smoke was sighted that the target was confirmed as sea skimming missiles. Five seconds later, an Exocet hit _Sheffield_ amidships, approximately 8 feet (2.4 m) above the waterline on deck 2, tearing a gash in the hull. The other missile splashed into the sea a half mile off her port beam.
Such was the lack of warning that there was no time to engage in defensive manoeuvres, leading to a change in British policy whereby any Royal Navy vessel that suspected it might be under missile attack would turn toward the threat, accelerate to maximum speed and fire chaff to prevent a ship being caught defenceless again.

The impact of the missile and the burning rocket motor set _Sheffield_ ablaze. Some accounts suggest that the initial impact of the missile immediately crippled the ship's onboard electricity generating systems, but this only affected certain parts of the ship, which caused ventilation problems. The missile strike also fractured the water main, preventing the anti-fire mechanisms from operating effectively, and thereby dooming the ship to be consumed by the raging fire.

The Royal Navy Court of Inquiry suggested the critical factors leading to loss of _Sheffield_ were:

Failure to respond to HMS _Glasgow'_s detection and communication of two approaching Super Etendards by immediately going to action stations and launching chaff decoys;
Lack of ECM jamming capability;
Lack of a point defense system;
Inadequate operator training, in particular simulated realistic low-level target acquisition.
Slow response of the available 909 Sea Dart tracking radar and its operator limited the possible response.

The spread of the fire was not adequately controlled due to the presence of ignitable material coverings and lack of adequate curtains and sealing to restrict smoke and fires. Captain Salt's handing of the ship during the four hours over which the fires were fought were not faulted, nor was his decision to abandon ship due to the risk of fires igniting the Sea Dart magazine, the exposed position to air attack of HMS _Arrow_ and _Yarmouth_ assisting the firefighting, and fact that the combat capability of the destroyer was irredeemably lost.

Over the six days from 4 May 1982, five inspections were made to see if any equipment was worth salvaging. Orders were issued to shore up the hole in _Sheffield's_ starboard side and tow the ship to South Georgia. Before these orders were effected, however, the burnt-out hulk had already been taken in tow by the _Rothesay_-class frigate _Yarmouth_. The high seas that the ship was towed through caused slow flooding through the hole in the ship's side, which eventually sank her.

So again, it was fire and inadequate damage control, as well as towing ultimately that lead to the ships being lost.

The older County class destroyer Glamorgan was damaged by an Exocet but continuted to function.

_Glamorgan_ was steaming at about 20 knots (37 km/h) some 18 nautical miles (33 km) off shore. The first attempt to fire a missile from an improvised landbased Exocet launcher on the islands did not result in a launch. At the second attempt a missile was launched, but it did not find the target. The third attempt resulted in a missile tracking the target. The incoming Exocet missile was being tracked on both the bridge and operations room radar by the Principal Warfare Officer and Navigation Officer.
Before the missile impact, the ship was moving at high speed. After the ship executed a rapid turn away from the missile in the limited time available, a few seconds, the Exocet struck the port side adjacent to the hangar near the stern. The turn had prevented the missile from striking the ship's side perpendicularly and penetrating; instead it hit the deck coaming at an angle, near the port Seacat launcher, skidded on the deck, and exploded. This made a 10 by 15 feet (3.0 m × 4.6 m) hole in the hangar deck and a 5 by 4 feet (1.5 m × 1.2 m) hole in the galley area below, where a fire started.
The blast travelled forwards and down, and the missile body, still travelling forwards, penetrated the hangar door, causing the ship's fully fuelled and armed Wessex helicopter (HAS.3 XM837) to explode and start a severe fire in the hangar. Fourteen crew members were killed and more wounded. The ship was under way again with all fires extinguished by 10:00.
On the following day, repairs were made at sea and, after the Argentinian surrender on 14 June, more extensive repairs were undertaken in the sheltered bay of San Carlos Water She sailed for home on 21 June, and re-entered Porthsmouth on 10 July 1982 after 104 days at sea

Note that two Exocets didn't sink USS Stark in 1987:

The frigate did not detect the missiles with radar; warning was given by the lookout only moments before the missiles struck. The first penetrated the port-side hull and failed to detonate, but left flaming rocket fuel in its path. The second entered at almost the same point, and, leaving a 3-by-4-meter (9.8 by 13.1 ft) gash, exploded in crew quarters. 37 sailors were killed and 21 were injured.

No weapons were fired in defense of _Stark_. The Phalanx CIWS remained in standby mode, Mark 36 SRBOC countermeasures were not armed until seconds before the missile hit. The attacking Exocet missiles and Mirage aircraft were in a blindspot of the STIR fire control director (Separate tracking and illumination Radar, part of the Mk 92 Guided Missile Fire Control System), and the Oto Melara Mk 75 76 mm/62 caliber naval gun, but in the clear for the MK 92 CAS (Combined Antenna System, primary search and tracking radar of the Mk 92 Guided Missile Fire Control System) and the Mk 13 Mod 4 single-arm launcher. The ship failed to maneuver to bring its Mk 75 to bear before the first missile hit.

On fire and listing, the frigate was brought under control by its crew during the night. The ship made its way to Bahrain where, after temporary repairs by the destroyer tender USS _Acadia_ to make her seaworthy, she returned to her home port of Naval Station Mayport, under her own power. The ship was eventually repaired at Ingalls Shipbuilding in Mississippi for $142 million.

Note also that INS Hanit wasn't sunk by anti-ship missiles launches at her off Lebanon in 2006.

It was damaged on 14 July 2006 on the waterline, under the aft superstructure by a missile (likely a Chinese-designed C-802) fired by Hezbollah that reportedly set the flight deck on fire and crippled the propulsion systems inside the hull. However, INS _Hanit_ stayed afloat, extricated itself and made the rest of the journey back to Ashdod port for repairs on its own power. Four crew members were killed during the attack

According to the Israeli Navy, the ship's sophisticated automatic missile defense system was not deployed, even though the early warning system is usually deployed during peace-time wargames.

Note that none of these warship responded with arms or electronic countermeasures.

The UAE vessel hit off Yemen didn't sink but burned out. Like Atlantic Conveyor, it didn't have any weapons or ECM potentially usefull against antiship missiles. It didn't have military standard damage control facilities. Lack of appropriate armament and ECM also hampered Sheffield.

Finally, in all these cases, the ships were not expecting missiles strikes (faulty intel, or faulty threat assesments). So they were closer to the threat that they would otherwise have been and their defensive systems were not 'on' and on full alert. Therefor, these may not be representative cases for a situation in which missile exchanges are expected and ships are well equipped and on full alert.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal9

Penguin said:


> https://www.dni.gov/index.php/global-trends-home
> 
> The actions of the United States and Japan vis-à-vis China, as well as those of emerging powers like India and Indonesia, will also shape the assessment of risks and opportunities by countries in the region.
> 
> *India* is likely to insert itself further into East and Southeast Asian economic and security matters, especially if its relationship with Japan continues to strengthen. China’s ambitions and disregard for India’s interests fuel New Delhi’s inclination—along with Japan and the United States—to balance and hedge. Although rising Western concern about free trade is limiting the options, a Trans-Pacific Partnership (TPP)-like agreement that included India could turn India into an economic wildcard, potentially deepening its economic integration with the United States and other major Pacific economies, helping to propel domestic economic reform and growth, and bolstering India’s ability to take a more assertive regional economic role.
> 
> *India, Indonesia,* and *Vietnam* will become far more prominent players in Asia than in the past several decades, in part due to their own development achievements, rapidly growing trade relationships, and favorable demographic profiles relative to many of their competitors. The blueprint for economic integration in the region will be the ASEAN economic community and its goals of trade liberalization, harmonization, and improved customs procedures; trade in services; investment and capital market liberalization; and infrastructure connectivity.
> 
> https://www.dni.gov/index.php/the-next-five-years/east-and-southeast-asia
> 
> Tremendous internal and external changes will shape security and political stability in South Asia in the next five years as the planned drawdown of international forces in Afghanistan; the deepening relationship between the United States and India; China’s westward-facing development objectives under its One Belt, One Road initiative; and inroads by the Islamic State in Iraq and the Levant (ISIL) and other terrorist groups all have their impact. South Asia also will face continuing challenges from political turmoil—particularly Pakistan’s struggle to maintain stability—as well as violent extremism, sectarian divisions, governance shortfalls, terrorism, identity politics, mounting environmental concerns, weak health systems, gender inequality, and demographic pressures.
> 
> These factors almost certainly will prolong the delays of economic integration and political reforms that the region needs to capitalize on development gains of the past several decades.
> 
> Geopolitically, the region’s greatest hope is India’s ability to use its economic and human potential to drive regional trade and development. At the same time, Afghanistan’s uncertain prospects, extremism and violence in Pakistan, and the ever-present risk of war between India and Pakistan probably represent the greatest challenge to unlocking the region’s potential.
> 
> *Geopolitical Relevance of Region in Next Five Years: Competition.* Despite persistent problems like violent extremism and tension between its two nuclear powers, India and Pakistan, the region’s global relevance is changing, as Iran opens up economically after sanctions relief and China turns its focus westward. India is also an increasingly important factor in the region as geopolitical forces begin to reshape its importance to Asia, and the United States and India will grow closer than ever in their history.
> 
> New Delhi will be a victim of its own success as India’s growing prosperity complicates its environmental challenges. For example, providing electricity to 300 million citizens who now lack it will substantially increase India’s carbon footprint and boost pollution if done with coal- or gas-fired plants. New Delhi will reinforce its cooperation in regional trade and infrastructure investment with Bangladesh, Burma, Iran, Nepal, and Sri Lanka. Such cooperation could encourage stability and prosperity across much of the region, particularly if India enlists the support of political parties in the region.
> 
> https://www.dni.gov/index.php/the-next-five-years/south-asia
> 
> 
> The ships damaged due to Exocet were HMS Sheffield and stuft ship Atlantic Conveyor.
> 
> The latter has no defensive armament whatsoever, no antiship missile hard- or soft-kill equipment. The ship did't sink due to the explosion of the warheads of the two missiles that hit her in may 25, 1982: due to the presence of both fuel and ammunition that were stored below decks, the incendiary effect of the unburnt propellant from the missiles caused an uncontrollable fire and when the fire had burnt out, the ship was boarded but nothing was recovered. While under tow by the requisitioned tug _Irishman_, _Atlantic Conveyor_ sank in the early morning of 28 May 1982.
> 
> The Type 42 destroyer HMS Sheffield did carry armament but the Sea Dart wasn't particularly suited to killing sea skimming antiship missiles (unlike the much shorter range Sea Wolf carried by the Type 22s). There was no Phalanx CIWS (this was installed only later in the 1980s). Critically, the Sheffield did not have an ECM jammer fitted and lacked other critical ECM equipment. It did have decoy launchers
> _Sheffield_ had assessed the Exocet threat overrated for the previous two days, and assessed another as a false alarm. _Sheffield_ apparently did not hear the incoming Etendard aircraft and Exocet missiles, detect them on its electronic support measures (ESM) sets, or see a radar contact on its screens swept by its own radar. No detections were reported via data link from _Glasgow_. _Sheffield_ failed to go to action stations, launch chaff, prepare the 4.5" gun and Sea Dart missiles, or indeed take any action or even inform the captain
> _Sheffield_ picked up the incoming missiles on her type 965 radar (an interim fitting until the Type 1022 set was available); the operations officer informed the missile director, who queried the contacts in the ADAWS 4 fire control system. Critically, the Sheffield lacked ECM equipment, and failed to go to action stations or a heightened state of readiness, or to do anything to prepare weapons or the decoy system. The launch aircraft had not been detected as the British had expected, and it was not until smoke was sighted that the target was confirmed as sea skimming missiles. Five seconds later, an Exocet hit _Sheffield_ amidships, approximately 8 feet (2.4 m) above the waterline on deck 2, tearing a gash in the hull. The other missile splashed into the sea a half mile off her port beam.
> Such was the lack of warning that there was no time to engage in defensive manoeuvres, leading to a change in British policy whereby any Royal Navy vessel that suspected it might be under missile attack would turn toward the threat, accelerate to maximum speed and fire chaff to prevent a ship being caught defenceless again.
> 
> The impact of the missile and the burning rocket motor set _Sheffield_ ablaze. Some accounts suggest that the initial impact of the missile immediately crippled the ship's onboard electricity generating systems, but this only affected certain parts of the ship, which caused ventilation problems. The missile strike also fractured the water main, preventing the anti-fire mechanisms from operating effectively, and thereby dooming the ship to be consumed by the raging fire.
> 
> The Royal Navy Court of Inquiry suggested the critical factors leading to loss of _Sheffield_ were:
> 
> Failure to respond to HMS _Glasgow'_s detection and communication of two approaching Super Etendards by immediately going to action stations and launching chaff decoys;
> Lack of ECM jamming capability;
> Lack of a point defense system;
> Inadequate operator training, in particular simulated realistic low-level target acquisition.
> Slow response of the available 909 Sea Dart tracking radar and its operator limited the possible response.
> 
> The spread of the fire was not adequately controlled due to the presence of ignitable material coverings and lack of adequate curtains and sealing to restrict smoke and fires. Captain Salt's handing of the ship during the four hours over which the fires were fought were not faulted, nor was his decision to abandon ship due to the risk of fires igniting the Sea Dart magazine, the exposed position to air attack of HMS _Arrow_ and _Yarmouth_ assisting the firefighting, and fact that the combat capability of the destroyer was irredeemably lost.
> 
> Over the six days from 4 May 1982, five inspections were made to see if any equipment was worth salvaging. Orders were issued to shore up the hole in _Sheffield's_ starboard side and tow the ship to South Georgia. Before these orders were effected, however, the burnt-out hulk had already been taken in tow by the _Rothesay_-class frigate _Yarmouth_. The high seas that the ship was towed through caused slow flooding through the hole in the ship's side, which eventually sank her.
> 
> So again, it was fire and inadequate damage control, as well as towing ultimately that lead to the ships being lost.
> 
> The older County class destroyer Glamorgan was damaged by an Exocet but continuted to function.
> 
> _Glamorgan_ was steaming at about 20 knots (37 km/h) some 18 nautical miles (33 km) off shore. The first attempt to fire a missile from an improvised landbased Exocet launcher on the islands did not result in a launch. At the second attempt a missile was launched, but it did not find the target. The third attempt resulted in a missile tracking the target. The incoming Exocet missile was being tracked on both the bridge and operations room radar by the Principal Warfare Officer and Navigation Officer.
> Before the missile impact, the ship was moving at high speed. After the ship executed a rapid turn away from the missile in the limited time available, a few seconds, the Exocet struck the port side adjacent to the hangar near the stern. The turn had prevented the missile from striking the ship's side perpendicularly and penetrating; instead it hit the deck coaming at an angle, near the port Seacat launcher, skidded on the deck, and exploded. This made a 10 by 15 feet (3.0 m × 4.6 m) hole in the hangar deck and a 5 by 4 feet (1.5 m × 1.2 m) hole in the galley area below, where a fire started.
> The blast travelled forwards and down, and the missile body, still travelling forwards, penetrated the hangar door, causing the ship's fully fuelled and armed Wessex helicopter (HAS.3 XM837) to explode and start a severe fire in the hangar. Fourteen crew members were killed and more wounded. The ship was under way again with all fires extinguished by 10:00.
> On the following day, repairs were made at sea and, after the Argentinian surrender on 14 June, more extensive repairs were undertaken in the sheltered bay of San Carlos Water She sailed for home on 21 June, and re-entered Porthsmouth on 10 July 1982 after 104 days at sea
> 
> Note that two Exocets didn't sink USS Stark in 1987:
> 
> The frigate did not detect the missiles with radar; warning was given by the lookout only moments before the missiles struck. The first penetrated the port-side hull and failed to detonate, but left flaming rocket fuel in its path. The second entered at almost the same point, and, leaving a 3-by-4-meter (9.8 by 13.1 ft) gash, exploded in crew quarters. 37 sailors were killed and 21 were injured.
> 
> No weapons were fired in defense of _Stark_. The Phalanx CIWS remained in standby mode, Mark 36 SRBOC countermeasures were not armed until seconds before the missile hit. The attacking Exocet missiles and Mirage aircraft were in a blindspot of the STIR fire control director (Separate tracking and illumination Radar, part of the Mk 92 Guided Missile Fire Control System), and the Oto Melara Mk 75 76 mm/62 caliber naval gun, but in the clear for the MK 92 CAS (Combined Antenna System, primary search and tracking radar of the Mk 92 Guided Missile Fire Control System) and the Mk 13 Mod 4 single-arm launcher. The ship failed to maneuver to bring its Mk 75 to bear before the first missile hit.
> 
> On fire and listing, the frigate was brought under control by its crew during the night. The ship made its way to Bahrain where, after temporary repairs by the destroyer tender USS _Acadia_ to make her seaworthy, she returned to her home port of Naval Station Mayport, under her own power. The ship was eventually repaired at Ingalls Shipbuilding in Mississippi for $142 million.
> 
> Note also that INS Hanit wasn't sunk by anti-ship missiles launches at her off Lebanon in 2006.
> 
> It was damaged on 14 July 2006 on the waterline, under the aft superstructure by a missile (likely a Chinese-designed C-802) fired by Hezbollah that reportedly set the flight deck on fire and crippled the propulsion systems inside the hull. However, INS _Hanit_ stayed afloat, extricated itself and made the rest of the journey back to Ashdod port for repairs on its own power. Four crew members were killed during the attack
> 
> According to the Israeli Navy, the ship's sophisticated automatic missile defense system was not deployed, even though the early warning system is usually deployed during peace-time wargames.
> 
> Note that none of these warship responded with arms or electronic countermeasures.
> 
> The UAE vessel hit off Yemen didn't sink but burned out. Like Atlantic Conveyor, it didn't have any weapons or ECM potentially usefull against antiship missiles. It didn't have military standard damage control facilities. Lack of appropriate armament and ECM also hampered Sheffield.
> 
> Finally, in all these cases, the ships were not expecting missiles strikes (faulty intel, or faulty threat assesments). So they were closer to the threat that they would otherwise have been and their defensive systems were not 'on' and on full alert. Therefor, these may not be representative cases for a situation in which missile exchanges are expected and ships are well equipped and on full alert.



Thank you very much @Penguin bhai for your detailed assessments for these five (?) or so missile-hit scenarios. Lots of lessons to be learnt for sure.

The DNI report being US-sourced - under-rates influence of China in the area, or keeps it under wraps. I wonder why.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WarFariX

>>#Bangladesh - "2 new submarines to be commissioned on March 12"

Two submarines BNS Nabajatra (S161) & BNS Joyjatra (S162) are scheduled for March 12 to be commissioned at Chittagong naval base. Hectic preparations amid regular rehearsal are going on to hold the ceremony for commissioning the two submarines. Prime minister Sheikh Hasina is expected to attend this commissioning ceremony.

The two submarines, first of its kind, bought from China and reached Chittagong port jetty on December 22, 2016. They were shifted to navy submarine jetty after two days.

High profile delegates from China and other foreign countries are expected to attend this colourful function to mark the commissioning of the submarines.

#Submarine #BangladeshNavy



Follow us For more on www.Facebook.com/Strategical.Journal

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Bilal9 said:


> Correct on all points. However regarding AShM's I remember The Argentinian Falklands war situation as well as the Iraqi Mirage situation - both exocets I believe? If I remember correctly? Ships weren't sunk in either case but were badly damaged as I remember.....


one point I can't ignore commenting is that its the deterrent effect of missiles.... once there is intelligence of some anti-ship missiles around, it changes the game in the area.... during the Falklands Islands campaign, the British almost had it... losing a few ships 8 thousand miles away from home isn't easy stuff to swallow... and while several ships were hit, it did not happen to Queen Elizabeth II, which was carrying a big portion of the invasion force.... any hit on that ship could've been interesting.... on the other hand, RN submarines did the exact opposite thing thing against Argentina....

ships, however sophisticated, sometimes need to switch off their sensors in order to avoid detection.... yet, that also increases their vulnerability to missiles... e.g. anti-ship missile hitting Israeli corvette near Lebanon.... presence of missiles puts commanders in a dilemma.... 

the point is, its not just the size or amount of forces that matter.... its the thinking behind the deployments that can potentially change the game.... Argentina missed the opportunity in 1982.... while Israel has been put in a dilemma now..... switch everything on, don't switch everything on?..... thats the effect of deterrent, and a force multiplier.... thinking decides how to use forces so that it multiplies in its effectiveness....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rome333

Interestingly BD is considering next batch of diesel electric sub from Germany, Russia and South Korea, whereas previously it was reported that subs from only Russia and China were under consideration.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arthur

rome333 said:


> Interestingly BD is considering next batch of diesel electric sub from Germany, Russia and South Korea, whereas previously it was reported that subs from only Russia and China were under consideration.


What's the source? Makes sense though. BN personnel had also undertaken extensive training on submarines in Turkey previously. There was even a rumor of BN buying old refurbished type 209.
It indicates a possibility that BD is eyeing combination of platforms from both East & west.

*Type 209 Submarines *

* Technical Specifications*

Service Year: 1971
Type: Diesel-Electric Attack Submarine
National Origin: Germany
Ship Class: Type 209-class

*Structural (Crew Space, Dimensions and Weights)*



Complement (Crew): 36
Length: 211 feet (64.31 meters)
Beam (Width): 21 feet (6.40 meters)
Draught (Height): 20 feet (6.10 meters)

Surface Displacement: 2,000 tons
Submerged Displacement: 1,962 tons


*Installed Power and Base Performance*



Engine(s): 4 x Diesel engines delivering 6,100 shaft horsepower to 1 x shaft.

Surface Speed: 11.5 knots (13 mph)
Submerged Speed: 22.5 knots (26 mph)
Operational Range: 6,517 nautical miles (7,500 miles, 12,070 km)

*Armament / Air Wing*

Varies based on nation. Includes any of the following systems:

Harpoon surface-to-surface anti-ship missiles
8 x torpedoes
Mines
Acoustic Decoys

Aircraft: None.

Egypt recently ordered this type, delivery has started since recently.



--_------------------
*Chang Bogo-class submarine*
Submarine class



Name: _Chang Bogo_ class
Builders:

Howaldtswerke-Deutsche Werft
Daewoo Shipbuilding & Marine Engineering[1]
PT PAL
Operators:






Republic of Korea Navy




Indonesian Navy
Succeeded by: Type 214 submarine
In commission: 1993–present
Planned: 18 (+3 Indonesia)
Completed: 9
Cancelled: 9
Active: 9
*General characteristics*
Displacement: 1200–1400 tons
Length: 56–61 m (184–200 ft)
Beam: 6.3 m (21 ft)
Draft: 5.5 m (18 ft)
Propulsion:

4 MTU Type 8V396 SE diesel engines
1 Siemens electric motor
1 shaft
5,000 shp (3,700 kW)
Speed:

11 knots (20 km/h; 13 mph) surfaced
21.5 knots (39.8 km/h; 24.7 mph) submerged[_citation needed_]
Range:

11,000 nmi (20,000 km; 13,000 mi) at 10 kn (19 km/h; 12 mph) surfaced,
8,000 nmi (15,000 km; 9,200 mi) at 10 kn (19 km/h; 12 mph) snorkeling,
400 nmi (740 km; 460 mi) at 4 kn (7.4 km/h; 4.6 mph), submerged
Endurance: 50 days
Test depth: 500 m (1,600 ft)
Complement: 33
Armament:

8 × 21 in (530 mm) torpedo tubes
14 SUT torpedoes
UGM-84 Harpoon integration

On weapon integration : if BN buys any of the variants, weapons suit is an issue. I don't know which type of torpedoes will be available, BN currently operates Italian torpedoes on it's surface ships. Italy might be a possible source for them.

On missiles, I don't think Harpoon Missile will be available to us. Italy/France may have some solutions.

@Bilal9 @sahureka2

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

rome333 said:


> Interestingly BD is considering next batch of diesel electric sub from Germany, Russia and South Korea, whereas previously it was reported that subs from only Russia and China were under consideration.


german subs dont even whisper! like their russian counterparts... china isn;t laggin behind far though;... but china keeps those tech exclusive to nuclear subs so as to avoid tech leaks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rome333

@Khan saheb Its all over defence forums citing amendment of Forces Goal 2030.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bd_4_ever

rome333 said:


> @Khan saheb Its all over defence forums citing amendment of Forces Goal 2030.



If this is true, the purchase of the recent subs from China mainly served a 2-pronged strategy - 
a) Bolster the military relationship and get extensive experience with the Chinese at a friendly rate (also tickle Parrikar in the process). 
b) Look for the newer subs from Germany, Russia or South Korea (my personal bet would be on Russians)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

bd_4_ever said:


> If this is true, the purchase of the recent subs from China mainly served a 2-pronged strategy -
> a) Bolster the military relationship and get extensive experience with the Chinese at a friendly rate (also tickle Parrikar in the process).
> b) Look for the newer subs from Germany, Russia or South Korea (my personal bet would be on Russians)


There is real possibility that BN will follow the path of other navies of the region with a fleet combination from both east & west. Like India had Whiskey class, Type 209,Kilo class, Scorpeone.
Pakistan also going the same path with platforms from China & France.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bd_4_ever

Khan saheb said:


> There is real possibility that BN will follow the path of other navies of the region with a fleet combination from both east & west. Like India had Whiskey class, Type 209,Kilo class, Scorpeone etc.
> Pakistan also going the same path with platforms from China & France.



Yes possibly. But it will likely be Russian, so means East and North!


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

firstly, in terms of platforms that require extensive maintenance, OEM stability (socio-political and economic) is very important.... a submarine is a very important strategic platform, which cannot be wasted through acquisition from unreliable OEM.... 
secondly, strategic platform acquisition is a geopolitical decision.... OEM would have many things to say here.... if OEM's geopolitical ambitions in the Bay of Bengal matches with that of India, there is little possibility of getting a submarine-like platform from OEM.... to be honest, India's friend wouldn't want to infuriate India....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

http://aa.com.tr/en/asia-pacific/bangladesh-navy-inducts-first-ever-submarines/769760






Bangladesh's military has inducted its first ever submarines since the country gained its independence in 1971, the Bangladeshi Defense Ministry announced Sunday.

“First ever in its history, Bangladesh's navy has inducted two submarines ‘BNS Nobojatra’ and ‘BNS Joyjatra’ to its fleet,” the military’s media wing -- the Inter Services Public Relations Directorate -- said in a statement.

Speaking at a handing over ceremony at a naval base in the southeastern port city of Chittagong, Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina said Bangaldesh's navy had now entered “a new era” after the induction of the two Chinese-made 035G diesel-electric submarines.

“This day is very much a special day, not only for Bangladesh navy or Bangladesh armed forces but also for entire Bangladesh,” Hasina added.

The premier later laid the foundation stone of a *submarine base in Pekua in the coastal city of Cox’s Bazar.*

The 76-metre long and 7.6-metre wide submarines can achieve a top speed of 17 nautical miles per hour, according to the military statement.

Armed with torpedoes and mines, they are able to track and attack enemy ships and submarines, it said.

As part of Bangladeshi governments’ initiatives for reinforcement of its naval forces, the country bought the submarines from China for $203M in November last year, it added.


----------



## Michael Corleone

why not establish st. martin as a naval base.... don;t give me environment and tourist as the reason.


----------



## damiendehorn

Mohammed Khaled said:


> why not establish st. martin as a naval base.... don;t give me environment and tourist as the reason.



Simple, St Martins is far too shallow to be a naval base. Would require a lot of deep dredging and infra work.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avisheik

Mohammed Khaled said:


> why not establish st. martin as a naval base.... don;t give me environment and tourist as the reason.



I dunno man environment is a huge factor when it comes to saint martins. Its the only place in bd with a substantial coral reef. 
Plus logistics wise it can be quite costly to supply, sustain and guard an offshore submarine base.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Mohammed Khaled said:


> why not establish st. martin as a naval base.... don;t give me environment and tourist as the reason.



Just improve and expand CTG dude. Better ROI for limited budget.


----------



## rome333

A moment of Pride indeed....

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Bilal9

rome333 said:


> A moment of Pride indeed....
> View attachment 383541
> 
> View attachment 383542
> View attachment 383543
> View attachment 383544
> View attachment 383546
> View attachment 383547



Man she looks serious.

By the looks she was almost ready to take wheel of one.

"Ballast vents?" - "Closed"

"Periscopes Up"

"Dive! Dive! Dive!"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rome333

Bilal9 said:


> Man she looks serious.
> 
> By the looks she was almost ready to take wheel of one.
> 
> "Ballast vents?" - "Closed"
> 
> "Periscopes Up"
> 
> "Dive! Dive! Dive!"


Das Boot- very good film on submarine
Down Periscope- good comedy sub film

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Mohammed Khaled said:


> why not establish st. martin as a naval base.... don;t give me environment and tourist as the reason.


an offshore base is not viable..... 
just one simple question - how would you bring fuel and supplies there?.... but.....

st martin's is a difficult place to keep.... it should have a base to keep it away from aggressors.... so that none can capture it in a sudden move....


----------



## BDforever

rome333 said:


> Down Periscope- good comedy sub film


Arrr... Arr.. Arrrrrr.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tehari_Haleem

Everybody here OK with SHW naming the base after herself ?


----------



## Russell

Tehari_Haleem said:


> Everybody here OK with SHW naming the base after herself ?


I wasnt.

But, when I thought about how badly it would piss people off on this forum and basherkella - I revised my position.

All the snowflakes being triggered pleases me to no end.

In fact I'm a bit upset the submarines weren't named, SH-1 & SH-2.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> an offshore base is not viable.....
> just one simple question - how would you bring fuel and supplies there?.... but.....
> 
> st martin's is a difficult place to keep.... it should have a base to keep it away from aggressors.... so that none can capture it in a sudden move....


i see big oppurtunities into making it a full fledged base with submarine pens////

fuel and supply? same way it's bought into the mainland.

where are the torpedo tubes? below the waterline?



Avisheik said:


> I dunno man environment is a huge factor when it comes to saint martins. Its the only place in bd with a substantial coral reef.
> Plus logistics wise it can be quite costly to supply, sustain and guard an offshore submarine base.


if there is coral reefs there then screw my idea of a base... environment is first!


----------



## rome333

The great Seikh Mujibur Rahman on BNS Surma on 10 Dec 1974.




Another pic of our Sub.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

rome333 said:


> The great Seikh Mujibur Rahman on BNS Surma on 10 Dec 1974.
> View attachment 383707
> 
> Another pic of our Sub.
> View attachment 383708


the berthing facilities.... they're open to air attacks... yeah?


----------



## rome333

Now an Off-topic staff: 
Myanmar Army Chief inspects Shishumar-class of India. Voalaa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghost250

rome333 said:


> Now an Off-topic staff:
> Myanmar Army Chief inspects Shishumar-class of India. Voalaa
> View attachment 383743


"army" chief??!!


----------



## rome333

shourov323 said:


> "army" chief??!!


Does not seem to be a Navy guy!!!


----------



## Michael Corleone

rome333 said:


> Now an Off-topic staff:
> Myanmar Army Chief inspects Shishumar-class of India. Voalaa
> View attachment 383743


why is this not surprising? but amusing instead to see.


----------



## TopCat

rome333 said:


> Now an Off-topic staff:
> Myanmar Army Chief inspects Shishumar-class of India. Voalaa
> View attachment 383743


When did it happen?
Indians probably trying to sell that piece of $hit.


----------



## usamafarooqui2

Good luck for bangla bross and good to see them going high
Allah be with you

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Michael Corleone

TopCat said:


> When did it happen?
> Indians probably trying to sell that piece of $hit.


A variant of type 209... also, Chang bogo is of the same design... and we are considering that if you didn't know.


----------



## rome333

2nd Durjoy class LPC BNS Nishan and 2nd Tag boat for our subs, made by KSY will be floated on Rupsha river tomorrow. A lunching ceramony will be organised on Wed for the matter.
Khulna Shipyard was handed over to BD Navy with a TK1.5 billion loss in 1999. Last year it made a profit of TK0.65 billion.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Russell

rome333 said:


> 2nd Durjoy class LPC BNS Nishan and 2nd Tug boat for our subs, made by KSY will be floated on Rupsha river tomorrow.



BNS Nirmul







BNS Durgam (P814) - which was launched in late December





BNS Nishan (P815)

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## masud

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1571030619604581

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Do you guys notice the changes on those OPV?


----------



## rome333

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Do you guys notice the changes on those OPV?


Local ones looks little muscular. Probably got extra displacement.

Anyway Our Submarine base at Pekua Cox-Bazar will include-
Submarine Base: "BNS Sheikh Hasina"
- Submarine Workshop & Repair Station.
- Submarine School & Station.
- Submarine Power Station
- Submarine Battery Charging Station & AIP Air Charging Station.
- Submarine Warehouse.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rome333

Durjoy class LPC of BD Navy:
Made in China (2012) -




Made in BANGLADESH (2017) -

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Michael Corleone

rome333 said:


> Local ones looks little muscular. Probably got extra displacement.
> 
> Anyway Our Submarine base at Pekua Cox-Bazar will include-
> Submarine Base: "BNS Sheikh Hasina"
> - Submarine Workshop & Repair Station.
> - Submarine School & Station.
> - Submarine Power Station
> - Submarine Battery Charging Station & AIP Air Charging Station.
> - Submarine Warehouse.


Our subs are equipped with AIP now?


----------



## masud

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Our subs are equipped with AIP now?


i also have the same question?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rome333

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Our subs are equipped with AIP now?


 Guess not. But govt is actively evaluating next batch of sub options for BD Navy which should have AIP according to the infrustructure under development. Wait a sec! Russian improved Kilo dont have AIP on board. Does that mean Improved Kilo is out?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masud

rome333 said:


> Guess not. But govt is actively evaluating next batch of sub options for BD Navy which should have AIP according to the infrustructure under development. Wait a sec! Russian improved Kilo dont have AIP on board. Does that mean Improved Kilo is out?


the *posibility* of next purchase of sub is also chines. date 2020-2022.............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

masud said:


> the *posibility* of next purchase of sub is also chines. date 2020-2022.............


next 2 subs are coming to BD from Russia in 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## masud

BDforever said:


> next 2 subs are coming to BD from Russia in 2019


OK, then we should wait (quiet a long time) to see what is comming......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tehari_Haleem

BDforever said:


> next 2 subs are coming to BD from Russia in 2019



 Then the only possibility remains is 'Amur 1650 AIP'

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

rome333 said:


> Guess not. But govt is actively evaluating next batch of sub options for BD Navy which should have AIP according to the infrustructure under development. Wait a sec! Russian improved Kilo dont have AIP on board. Does that mean Improved Kilo is out?


kilo class has it's successor with the development phase complete. constructions are now going on i believe


----------



## masud

i like this PLN 76mm Naval Gun, probable this are the same what we installed on our ship ............

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

Tehari_Haleem said:


> Then the only possibility remains is 'Amur 1650 AIP'



Bhai I could be wrong - but that KILO successor (only one built) is known as the 'Lada' Class. Amur 950/1650's (successor to 'Lada') have not been commissioned yet AFAIK (planned). Rubin design bureau may have finalized the design. However you are correct on the fact that Amur has AIP option.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rome333

Bilal9 said:


> Bhai I could be wrong - but that KILO successor (only one built) is known as the 'Lada' Class. Amur 950/1650's (successor to 'Lada') have not been commissioned yet AFAIK (planned). Rubin design bureau may have finalized the design. However you are correct on the fact that Amur has AIP option.


Lada project developed some design problems thats why it was delayed and Russia had to rely on Improved Kilo for own use and export. Also Russia could not come forward with an AIP system in time but that is reported to be solved. As far as I know, one for Russia and possibly one for China is under construction now. Since Lada/Amur dont have a proven sub yet and BD most likely to order new subs by 2019, Amur may be too late as BD tend to buy proven platform.


----------



## monitor

Tehari_Haleem said:


> Then the only possibility remains is 'Amur 1650 AIP'





Bilal9 said:


> Bhai I could be wrong - but that KILO successor (only one built) is known as the 'Lada' Class. Amur 950/1650's (successor to 'Lada') have not been commissioned yet AFAIK (planned). Rubin design bureau may have finalized the design. However you are correct on the fact that Amur has AIP option.




Very likely we are going for Kilo class which is proven and already operated by many countries including China .


----------



## rome333

monitor said:


> Very likely we are going for Kilo class which is proven and already operated by many countries including China .


But Kilo class contradicts with the establishment of "AIP Air Charging Station" at our upcoming submarine base, since kilo dont have AIP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

monitor said:


> Very likely we are going for Kilo class which is proven and already operated by many countries including China .



And don't forget Vietnam as well. They have quite a few of them actually....


----------



## doe33

Tehari_Haleem said:


> Knowing your countrymen's defecation habits, every ChildMaar is a 25 years worth of accumulated Floating ShitBucket


Doesn't change the fact though...Those are vintage artifacts..


----------



## monitor

rome333 said:


> But Kilo class contradicts with the establishment of "AIP Air Charging Station" at our upcoming submarine base, since kilo dont have AIP.


Russian Rubin is developing an air-independent propulsion ( AIP) system which could be available for retrofit on kilo. As most of the world going for AIP it's unlikely Russian will lag behind.


----------



## Michael Corleone

doe33 said:


> Doesn't change the fact though...Those are vintage artifacts..


INS virant was vintage too... xD your point?



Bilal9 said:


> God knows what you guys do to these when your navy gets them. It's a surprise they haven't exploded yet.


Because that's something not made in India... German engineering is legendary



monitor said:


> Russian Rubin is developing an air-independent propulsion ( AIP) system which could be available for retrofit on kilo. As most of the world going for AIP it's unlikely Russian will lag behind.


AIP generally takes up space so unless kilos are elongated... I don't see how


----------



## doe33

Mohammed Khaled said:


> INS virant was vintage too... xD your point?


Yup..It had served way beyond of it's lifetime...


----------



## Bilal9

Gregor Clegane said:


> Its a surprise your navy officers have still not been wiped out by own men like their BGB counterparts



Touché.

You are ill-informed. The force was not known as BGB at the time. It was called the *Bangladesh Rifles.
*
Indian money was used to circumvent our defenses and cause that fiasco. We have betrayers in our midst -we know. But it was a longtime wishlist from RAW after what we did to you. Your long belated effort to save face is well-noted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rome333

You can see the last one on the left. In the 3rd line it says in bangla "AIP Air Charging Station". I don't have any better resolution photo to share. Sorry.


----------



## Tehari_Haleem

Gregor Clegane said:


> Posting pics of the BDR men turned into mincemeat in pilkhana is garam too.



 No need to post, we already have those pics in HD thanks to one of your great gift to us named 'Munni Saha'...your concern is super touching tho

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rome333

Myanmar Navy welcoming BD Navy members after BNS Prottoy a C13B class corvette reaches MM on a friendship visit.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BDforever

rome333 said:


> Myanmar Navy welcoming BD Navy members after BNS Prottoy a C13B class corvette reaches MM on a friendship visit.
> View attachment 384373


 ! ! ! 
@Aung Zaya


----------



## Michael Corleone

@Aung Zaya i hope you aren't losing your shit? We are welcome at your house yeah?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rome333

Bangladesh recently ordered 18 High Speed Boat from Indonesia for BD Coast Guard. Including TOT it costs $6 million. 
X12 High Speed Boat- Length 11.6m, Width 3.7m, speed 35 knots. These will be made of carbon composite materials, stronger than steel and lighter than aluminum. 9 units will be made in Indonesia and rest 9 boats will be made in BD.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Russell

rome333 said:


> Bangladesh recently ordered 18 High Speed Boat from Indonesia for BD Coast Guard. Including TOT it costs $6 million.
> X12 High Speed Boat- Length 11.6m, Width 3.7m, speed 35 knots. These will be made of carbon composite materials, stronger than steel and lighter than aluminum. 9 units will be made in Indonesia and rest 9 boats will be made in BD.
> View attachment 384480


Bro.....this story dates back to 2014!

*Nov 29, 2015*

Locally made X-12 High Speed Patrol Boats of Bangladesh Navy and Bangladesh Coast Guard are under sea trial.
.
Basic information :
--------------------------------
Manufactured by Dockyard and Engineering Works (DEW) Narayanganj, The X12 boats are 11.7 m long and 3.5 m in beam, draw 0.835 m of water, displace 10.2 tonnes fully loaded, and have a top speed of 35 kt. They have a waterjet propulsion system powered by two Volvo Penta engines producing 320 kW at 3,500 rpm, which drive the waterjets through ZF gearboxes. Electrical power is provided by two 6 kW Cummins diesel generators. The boats are equipped with two 765-litre fuel tanks.
.
The boats are fitted with two or more machine guns - one mounted amidships atop the cabin and the other(s) mounted aft on the deck. It has also a mast-mounted radar.
Initial order was 18 boats for both Bangladesh Navy and Coast Guard. The boats are used advanced composites in constructing the high-speed patrol boats to Bureau Veritas classification rules.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Russell said:


> Bro.....this story dates back to 2014!
> 
> *Nov 29, 2015*
> 
> Locally made X-12 High Speed Patrol Boats of Bangladesh Navy and Bangladesh Coast Guard are under sea trial.
> .
> Basic information :
> --------------------------------
> Manufactured by Dockyard and Engineering Works (DEW) Narayanganj, The X12 boats are 11.7 m long and 3.5 m in beam, draw 0.835 m of water, displace 10.2 tonnes fully loaded, and have a top speed of 35 kt. They have a waterjet propulsion system powered by two Volvo Penta engines producing 320 kW at 3,500 rpm, which drive the waterjets through ZF gearboxes. Electrical power is provided by two 6 kW Cummins diesel generators. The boats are equipped with two 765-litre fuel tanks.
> .
> The boats are fitted with two or more machine guns - one mounted amidships atop the cabin and the other(s) mounted aft on the deck. It has also a mast-mounted radar.
> Initial order was 18 boats for both Bangladesh Navy and Coast Guard. The boats are used advanced composites in constructing the high-speed patrol boats to Bureau Veritas classification rules.



its not just the hardware here.... Bangladesh-Indonesia relationship has come a long way in recent times.... the recent IORA Summit meeting in Jakarta was a ground-breaking thing for the Indian Ocean.... Bangladesh-Indonesia-Malaysia partnership has come up out of these two events - 1. Myanmar issue and 2. IORA Summit.... 

there is likely to be a lot more cooperation among these three countries, especially in the field of navy....
hope you know that Malaysians are helping Bangladesh Navy with submarine tugboat building and Bangladesh Coast Guard with HPB building....

the combined effect of all these is that India is fast becoming a mere watcher in Indian Ocean!!


----------



## Michael Corleone

rome333 said:


> Bangladesh recently ordered 18 High Speed Boat from Indonesia for BD Coast Guard. Including TOT it costs $6 million.
> X12 High Speed Boat- Length 11.6m, Width 3.7m, speed 35 knots. These will be made of carbon composite materials, stronger than steel and lighter than aluminum. 9 units will be made in Indonesia and rest 9 boats will be made in BD.
> View attachment 384480


carbon composites aren't necessarily stronger than steel... their strength to weigh ratio is higer than steel.






watch this to understand its properties in a simple easier fashion.  
i wished i had taken up engineering instead of medicine sometimes... if only we could reboot our life. 



Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> its not just the hardware here.... Bangladesh-Indonesia relationship has come a long way in recent times.... the recent IORA Summit meeting in Jakarta was a ground-breaking thing for the Indian Ocean.... Bangladesh-Indonesia-Malaysia partnership has come up out of these two events - 1. Myanmar issue and 2. IORA Summit....
> 
> there is likely to be a lot more cooperation among these three countries, especially in the field of navy....
> hope you know that Malaysians are helping Bangladesh Navy with submarine tugboat building and Bangladesh Coast Guard with HPB building....
> 
> the combined effect of all these is that India is fast becoming a mere watcher in Indian Ocean!!


emm, malaysia and Indonesia hate the guts of each other.


----------



## rome333

Mohammed Khaled said:


> emm, malaysia and Indonesia hate the guts of each other.


It an universal phenomenon! Everyone hate their neighbour for one reason or another. While in Denmark I saw even how Danish civilizedly hated their Swedish counterpart.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rome333

Meanwhile enjoy another pic of our recently launched BNS Nishan with some Chinese delegates and engineers.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Michael Corleone

rome333 said:


> Meanwhile enjoy another pic of our recently launched BNS Nishan with some Chinese delegates and engineers.
> View attachment 384556


that's a corvette?


----------



## rome333

Mohammed Khaled said:


> that's a corvette?


Large Petrol Craft with 650+ ton displacement.


----------



## Michael Corleone

rome333 said:


> Large Petrol Craft with 650+ ton displacement.


damn... we are getting too many patrol crafts just too many.... why is frigate purchase stalling....


----------



## rome333

Mohammed Khaled said:


> damn... we are getting too many patrol crafts just too many.... why is frigate purchase stalling....


Funny thing that I heard after first two 056 1300+ton corvette we supposed to build next two locally. But we ordered them instead and all of them are WithOut sonar system! Even our govt once said that they gonna recoup the cost of the corvette from UN missions. I think we may see local production of 3000+ton frigate at out Chittagong Dry Dock, skipping the corvette plan. I like to see other pdf members take on this matter.
Meanwhile enjoy a pic of our no sonar corvette.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

rome333 said:


> Funny thing that I heard after first two 056 1300+ton corvette we supposed to build next two locally. But we ordered them instead and all of them are WithOut sonar system! Even our govt once said that they gonna recoup the cost of the corvette from UN missions. I think we may see local production of 3000+ton frigate at out Chittagong Dry Dock, skipping the corvette plan. I like to see other pdf members take on this matter.
> Meanwhile enjoy a pic of our no sonar corvette.
> View attachment 384569


i thought we're getting 8 corvette with4 built in china and the rest in bd....
3000+ ton frigate? :o we getting the base design from china or SK?


----------



## bd_4_ever

People, start discussing about the frigates.. that will soon start construction work at the Dry Docs. If the PM has mentioned this, then pretty sure we are almost there.

What are your expectations?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rome333

Its high time BD sould consider naval platform with medium range sam systems. On air-denial capacity, we still suck given our sea area is larger than our entire land area.


----------



## Michael Corleone

rome333 said:


> Its high time BD sould consider naval platform with medium range sam systems. On air-denial capacity, we still suck given our sea area is larger than our entire land area.


missile defense should be projected more at sea than land... whereas AA guns should be more in land... to balance and create a strong air defence. because a 2000 round AA shells will still be cheaper than a high tech missiles


----------



## Tehari_Haleem

bd_4_ever said:


> People, start discussing about the frigates.. that will soon start construction work at the Dry Docs. If the PM has mentioned this, then pretty sure we are almost there.
> 
> What are your expectations?



 If PM signs the DEF'MOU in her India tour then our local frigate program will probably be either tendered to GRSE of Kolkata or KSY will build one with specs/tech provided by GRSE, there's a separate clause specifically mentioning GRS in that MOU you know ?


----------



## Michael Corleone

Tehari_Haleem said:


> If PM signs the DEF'MOU in her India tour then our local frigate program will probably be either tendered to GRSE of Kolkata or KSY will build one with specs/tech provided by GRSE, there's a separate clause specifically mentioning GRS in that MOU you know ?


or maybe hand over the shipyard to indians then... they'll need it more than us then....
on a better not.... just sign the next paper to turn bangladesh to bengal... a state of india... :/


----------



## Major 13625

Tehari_Haleem said:


> If PM signs the DEF'MOU in her India tour then our local frigate program will probably be either tendered to GRSE of Kolkata or KSY will build one with specs/tech provided by GRSE, there's a separate clause specifically mentioning GRS in that MOU you know ?


we hope it wont happen


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

bd_4_ever said:


> People, start discussing about the frigates.. that will soon start construction work at the Dry Docs. If the PM has mentioned this, then pretty sure we are almost there.
> 
> What are your expectations?



well said.... once she has mentioned something, its as good as done..... 

we need some more patrol boats..... bigger of course..... may be missile-armed and with a few radars here are there..... and some helicopters..... and sonars..... and guns of course..... sea patrol can be risky now-a-days.... you never know what to expect.... so, better to be prepared, you know.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Mohammed Khaled said:


> missile defense should be projected more at sea than land... whereas AA guns should be more in land... to balance and create a strong air defence. because a 2000 round AA shells will still be cheaper than a high tech missiles


AA cant even penetrate a MI-24 titanium body let alone sukuis in Mach 1.5


----------



## Michael Corleone

TopCat said:


> AA cant even penetrate a MI-24 titanium body let alone sukuis in Mach 1.5


so you saying 88mm AA sheels dont pen? but gattling gun of a-10 pen tank armors... cool story bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

TopCat said:


> AA cant even penetrate a MI-24 titanium body let alone sukuis in Mach 1.5



37mm, 57mm AAA are devastating weapons.... then there are 20mm and 30mm Gatling guns..... plz don't underestimate those....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

TopCat said:


> AA cant even penetrate a MI-24 titanium body let alone sukuis in Mach 1.5


 I am speech less...


----------



## Arefin007

*Bangladesh Navy to build next generation of frigates indigenously

Source: https://www.bdmilitary.com/defence-...-build-next-generation-frigates-indigenously/*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

rome333 said:


> Funny thing that I heard after first two 056 1300+ton corvette we supposed to build next two locally. But we ordered them instead and all of them are WithOut sonar system! Even our govt once said that they gonna recoup the cost of the corvette from UN missions. I think we may see local production of 3000+ton frigate at out Chittagong Dry Dock, skipping the corvette plan. I like to see other pdf members take on this matter.
> Meanwhile enjoy a pic of our no sonar corvette.
> View attachment 384569



Guys AFAIK towed array sonar can be added after the fact. Doesn't need to be built into hull design all the time.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Towed_array_sonar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rome333

Anyways, some possible Chinese and Korean models on which our next 3000+ ton class Frigates may materialize. Enjoy

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## monitor

Khulna shipyard lauched second durjoy class large petrol craft of Bangladesh navy BNS Nishan. BN eventually wants to get 8 of this ship.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

monitor said:


> View attachment 385341
> Khulna shipyard lauched second durjoy class large petrol craft of Bangladesh navy BNS Nishan. BN eventually wants to get 8 of this ship.


Cool!


----------



## Exiled_Soldier

Bilal9 said:


> Guys AFAIK towed array sonar can be added after the fact. Doesn't need to be built into hull design all the time.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Towed_array_sonar



What will those corvettes do with sonar, if they dont have any torpedoes in the first place


----------



## Tehari_Haleem

Exiled_Soldier said:


> What will those corvettes do with sonar, if they dont have any torpedoes in the first place



 Will At least have a fighting chance of escape at full throttle if any Subs are detected at the vicinity...The Morons at BN who got the bright Idea to omit the Sonar & Torpedo tubes of Type-56 should be flogged in the front yard of Reddisson

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bd_4_ever

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> well said.... once she has mentioned something, its as good as done.....
> 
> we need some more patrol boats..... bigger of course..... may be missile-armed and with a few radars here are there..... and some helicopters..... and sonars..... and guns of course..... sea patrol can be risky now-a-days.... you never know what to expect.... so, better to be prepared, you know.....



What I think would be a good option is to improve the air-arm of the navy instead of getting too many petrol crafts. If needed, get a helicopter carrier to accommodate them. We can also form a small carrier group around it if required. Such a carrier would harbor ASW, Close combat support and surveillance choppers. However, not too sure if it fits our doctrine.

Coming to shipbuilding, I reckon our focus should shift to frigates and corvettes mainly. A decent surface fleet, in conjunction with subs and an big air-arm, would be quite an outfit. Not to forget, navy will gets maritime strike aircraft stationed in the Rabnabad military area.


----------



## Michael Corleone

bd_4_ever said:


> What I think would be a good option is to improve the air-arm of the navy instead of getting too many petrol crafts. If needed, get a helicopter carrier to accommodate them. We can also form a small carrier group around it if required. Such a carrier would harbor ASW, Close combat support and surveillance choppers. However, not too sure if it fits our doctrine.
> 
> Coming to shipbuilding, I reckon our focus should shift to frigates and corvettes mainly. A decent surface fleet, in conjunction with subs and an big air-arm, would be quite an outfit. Not to forget, navy will gets maritime strike aircraft stationed in the Rabnabad military area.


I guess we are getting patrol crafts because of the near shore trouble that fishermen goes through which would otherwise would be impractical to thwart off with frigates and corvettes


----------



## bd_4_ever

Mohammed Khaled said:


> I guess we are getting patrol crafts because of the near shore trouble that fishermen goes through which would otherwise would be impractical to thwart off with frigates and corvettes



For that, we should use the Coast Guards. Navy's work is to petrol on a generic basis but not to protect every fisherman or catch every pirate. The CG should get more smaller, light-weight petrol crafts for this purpose and in good numbers too. The Minervas are just a start, even thought I would have preferred to see it go to the navy.

And if we can get helicopters for even police, RAB, SWAT etc, then why not for Coast Guard? In that case, a heli-carrier would serve a two-pronged purpose.


----------



## Nabil365

I thought it's patrol?
Why is everyone using petrol(fuel)?


----------



## Michael Corleone

bd_4_ever said:


> For that, we should use the Coast Guards. Navy's work is to petrol on a generic basis but not to protect every fisherman or catch every pirate. The CG should get more smaller, light-weight petrol crafts for this purpose and in good numbers too. The Minervas are just a start, even thought I would have preferred to see it go to the navy.
> 
> And if we can get helicopters for even police, RAB, SWAT etc, then why not for Coast Guard? In that case, a heli-carrier would serve a two-pronged purpose.


Oh yes! I am confused... why aren't these OPVs transferred to coast guards instead of navy!


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

bd_4_ever said:


> And if we can get helicopters for even police, RAB, SWAT etc, then why not for Coast Guard? In that case, a heli-carrier would serve a two-pronged purpose.



I think you're not aware that BCG is already on the way to getting its own air wing..... its official....



Mohammed Khaled said:


> Oh yes! I am confused... why aren't these OPVs transferred to coast guards instead of navy!



when the Castle-class was converted to corvettes, most didn't notice.... but when the Minerva-class was given to the BCG, everyone noticed.... this was deliberate.... this is a message that BN knows the grammar of defining ships.... Durjoy-class broke all grammar.... it doesn't fall under any current definition (defined by Western thinkers).... especially when Indian corvettes are armed with 16 AShMs (for God knows why), Durjoy-class simply confused the big powers operating in the Indian Ocean.... BN is not following others' grammar.... its creating its own.... and others would have to react to it.... interestingly, they don't know how....



Mohammed Khaled said:


> I guess we are getting patrol crafts because of the near shore trouble that fishermen goes through which would otherwise would be impractical to thwart off with frigates and corvettes



the term "patrol craft" didn't exist before WWII.... same for "OPV".... gunboats/ASW whalers/motor launches were renamed as patrol boats after WWII.... corvettes were renamed as OPVs.... frigates were defined during WWII following the definitions of "sloop", "corvette" and "destroyer escort".... and again, destroyers got redefined after WWII and even more during and after the Cold War.... up to a few years back, only the Western thinkers wrote definitions, and others followed.... its changing now...

rather than sticking with definitions, focus needs to be put on the purpose of ships.... BN is not following others' orders now.... so, its more likely that they won't follow others' definitions as well....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> I think you're not aware that BCG is already on the way to getting its own air wing..... its official....
> 
> 
> 
> when the Castle-class was converted to corvettes, most didn't notice.... but when the Minerva-class was given to the BCG, everyone noticed.... this was deliberate.... this is a message that BN knows the grammar of defining ships.... Durjoy-class broke all grammar.... it doesn't fall under any current definition (defined by Western thinkers).... especially when Indian corvettes are armed with 16 AShMs (for God knows why), Durjoy-class simply confused the big powers operating in the Indian Ocean.... BN is not following others' grammar.... its creating its own.... and others would have to react to it.... interestingly, they don't know how....
> 
> 
> 
> the term "patrol craft" didn't exist before WWII.... same for "OPV".... gunboats/ASW whalers/motor launches were renamed as patrol boats after WWII.... corvettes were renamed as OPVs.... frigates were defined during WWII following the definitions of "sloop", "corvette" and "destroyer escort".... and again, destroyers got redefined after WWII and even more during and after the Cold War.... up to a few years back, only the Western thinkers wrote definitions, and others followed.... its changing now...
> 
> rather than sticking with definitions, focus needs to be put on the purpose of ships.... BN is not following others' orders now.... so, its more likely that they won't follow others' definitions as well....


i feel like we are following the soviet strategy pre cold war..
instead of building one super giant strong, technologically unmatched milestone.... build many of small with large amounts of fire power to negate the advantage the giant strong thing might have!


----------



## bd_4_ever

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> I think you're not aware that BCG is already on the way to getting its own air wing..... its official....



If so, then good. It was long expected. CG should take on more of the patrol roles whereas navy can focus on larger warships and better training.



Mohammed Khaled said:


> Oh yes! I am confused... why aren't these OPVs transferred to coast guards instead of navy!



They wont be transferred. BCG will get new ones and the navy will conduct whatever patrol duties they do with the existing OPVs. But I would like to see the patrol responsibilities shift to BCG more, so the navy can focus more of its resources to the frigate program. Its a very important step for us. If we successfully launch our own, it would lead to much lesser hunky dory in the BoB.


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

bd_4_ever said:


> They wont be transferred. BCG will get new ones and the navy will conduct whatever patrol duties they do with the existing OPVs. But I would like to see the patrol responsibilities shift to BCG more, so the navy can focus more of its resources to the frigate program. Its a very important step for us. If we successfully launch our own, it would lead to much lesser hunky dory in the BoB.



Coast Guard or not-Coast Guard is a political decision.... China has been using their Coast Guard ships in the South China sea to interdict other countries' boats.... the Chinese Coast Guard is supported by the Maritime Militia, which is another layer of non-Coast Guard + non-Navy ships....... where applicable, China would send PLAN.... if not PLAN, then Coast Guard.... and if not that, its the Maritime Militia.... remember that Chinese fishing trawlers almost collided with USN destroyers!

white hulls supposedly give you another political option.... and thats important.... actually there is no real difference between different types of hulls.... all of them can be used for the same purpose, only in different circumstances.... the US Coast Guard deploys their ships all over the world.... during the Vietnam War, the USCG deployed their cutters to blockade Vietnam... currently USCG boats operate in the Persian Gulf.... 

Bangladesh has cut through those crappy definitions made for "Third World Navies".... thats a message of a powerful state in the making....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rome333

JUST for the sake to share, certainly Not Verified but sounds okay as the future is in that direction. Anyway copied from bdmilitary (a rumor):
The Bangladesh Navy has teamed up with a Chinese shipbuilding giant to build a new shipyard on the premises of the Chittagong Dry Dock Ltd (CDDL). The Chittagong based shipyard was transferred to the Bangladesh Navy in late 2015. Since then the Navy authorities decided to expand the capabilities of the site and turn it in to a full-fledged naval shipyard for building warships such as frigates. The new shipyard will take at least two years to be completed meanwhile the Bangladesh Navy and a Chinese shipbuilder are working together to design and build a new guided missile frigates based on stealthy characteristics. The new guided missile frigates would be capable of performing anti-ship, anti-air and anti-submarine warfare missions equipped with an advanced array of Chinese and European weapons and sensors. Displacing at around 4,000 ton the frigate is being designed.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## sahureka2

Minerva-class corvettes/offshore patrol vessels (OPVs).
Meanwhile work continues on the second pair, CGS Mansoor Ali (ex-Uraina) and CGS Kamruzzaman (ex-Danaide)










Photo lobito1971 naviearmatori

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## rome333

These babies are coming home by August 17 according to our deputy foreign minister.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

rome333 said:


> JUST for the sake to share, certainly Not Verified but sounds okay as the future is in that direction. Anyway copied from bdmilitary (a rumor):
> The Bangladesh Navy has teamed up with a Chinese shipbuilding giant to build a new shipyard on the premises of the Chittagong Dry Dock Ltd (CDDL). The Chittagong based shipyard was transferred to the Bangladesh Navy in late 2015. Since then the Navy authorities decided to expand the capabilities of the site and turn it in to a full-fledged naval shipyard for building warships such as frigates. The new shipyard will take at least two years to be completed meanwhile the Bangladesh Navy and a Chinese shipbuilder are working together to design and build a new guided missile frigates based on stealthy characteristics. The new guided missile frigates would be capable of performing anti-ship, anti-air and anti-submarine warfare missions equipped with an advanced array of Chinese and European weapons and sensors. Displacing at around 4,000 ton the frigate is being designed.


4000 tons are big.


----------



## Bilal9

TopCat said:


> 4000 tons are big.



Well - after 2500 ton Bangabandhu class, the new lead-class ship of the Navy (heavy frigate) should have some desirable advanced features, such as,

Stealth characteristics with single-mast electronics antenna array,
Advanced vertical launch systems (VLS) capable of housing various types of missiles in modular packs,
Relatively longer-range missiles than we have currently,
Considerable combat command and control coordination capability using a datalink fabric, and
Helicopter, Marine-rover and Recce/patrol/rescue/interdiction mission capability using RHIB (Rigid Hull Inflatable Boat) deployment.
4000 tons is minimum weight class to accommodate such features. There will be at least two (or possibly more) built. Of course we can hope for some minimal AEGIS type antenna features (given that the first Chinese AEGIS ship was built in 2003), but let's not get unrealistic here.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rome333

By now we supposed to have two 2500+ton class Bangabondhu class. Thanks to Khaleda govt it did not materialize. But for the forthcoming 4000 ton frigate I am pretty sure its gonna be more than just two.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Bilal9 said:


> Well - after 2500 ton Bangabandhu class, the new lead-class ship of the Navy (heavy frigate) should have some desirable advanced features, such as,
> 
> Stealth characteristics with single-mast electronics antenna array,
> Advanced vertical launch systems (VLS) capable of housing various types of missiles in modular packs,
> Relatively longer-range missiles than we have currently,
> Considerable combat command and control coordination capability using a datalink fabric, and
> Helicopter, Marine-rover and Recce/patrol/rescue/interdiction mission capability using RHIB (Rigid Hull Inflatable Boat) deployment.
> 4000 tons is minimum weight class to accommodate such features. There will be at least two (or possibly more) built. Of course we can hope for some minimal AEGIS type antenna features (goven that the first Chinese AEGIS ship was built in 2003), but let's not get unrealistic here.



good point this..... Bangladesh is currently taking more responsible position in the Indian Ocean region.... for that, BN needs to develop its capabilities in different areas.... one of them is air defence in deep sea... 

it is possible that the first ships of such a program may not be built here, as the shipyards are not yet complete... may be a program similar to Durjoy-class and Type 056 would be followed.... first two being built abroad, and the rest locally....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> good point this..... Bangladesh is currently taking more responsible position in the Indian Ocean region.... for that, BN needs to develop its capabilities in different areas.... one of them is air defence in deep sea...
> 
> it is possible that the first ships of such a program may not be built here, as the shipyards are not yet complete... may be a program similar to Durjoy-class and Type 056 would be followed.... first two being built abroad, and the rest locally....


They will be built here.
But i am afraid Hasina is signing MOU between Chittagong Dry Dock and Hindustan Electric. Radar may come from India like how Indians injected themselves in Myanmar frigate program.
I hope I am wrong.


----------



## rome333

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> good point this..... Bangladesh is currently taking more responsible position in the Indian Ocean region.... for that, BN needs to develop its capabilities in different areas.... one of them is air defence in deep sea...
> 
> it is possible that the first ships of such a program may not be built here, as the shipyards are not yet complete... may be a program similar to Durjoy-class and Type 056 would be followed.... first two being built abroad, and the rest locally....


Since the future frigates are likely to be custom designed, that may run parallel to other 500-1500 ton programs. Currently shipyard at Narayanganj and Khulna are building ships for Navy with the upcoming Chittagong DryDock and the future one at Payra we will surely attain good capacity in this regard.


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

TopCat said:


> They will be built here.
> But i am afraid Hasina is signing MOU between Chittagong Dry Dock and Hindustan Electric. Radar may come from India like how Indians injected themselves in Myanmar frigate program.
> I hope I am wrong.



lets hope so....



rome333 said:


> Since the future frigates are likely to be custom designed, that may run parallel to other 500-1500 ton programs. Currently shipyard at Narayanganj and Khulna are building ships for Navy with the upcoming Chittagong DryDock and the future one at Payra we will surely attain good capacity in this regard.



frigates and corvettes would have to built at new facilities because of draft issues.... new facilities at Joymonirkhol, Payra and CDDL would be the shipyards of choice for different shipbuilding programs.... as those facilities are yet to be completed, its more probable that yard building and initial units of new ship class building would go in parallel...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rome333

I have received a warning from the moderator named The Eagle that I insulted Pakistan/Pakistani by calling them savages and racist during a tit for tat conservation. Interestingly that thread was all about throwing dirt and I replied when some **** insulted by motherland using abusive words.
Anyway yesterday the very same moderator deleted my massages implying similar staff. If he really had such a thing that thread, he could have just closed it. Also whenever similar dirty exchanges between Indians and us happens I hardly see any moderator nearby! He is a **** himself and that irritates him, understandable. But two different treatment for similar situations, not buying it. 
Anyway I have decided to leave this forum as I believe it is failing to serve the purpose. I also see many elements of pure Racism persist here from the forum administrators. All the Best for Everybody. This is rome333. THANK YOU.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

rome333 said:


> I have received a warning from the moderator named The Eagle that I insulted Pakistan/Pakistani by calling them savages and racist during a tit for tat conservation. Interestingly that thread was all about throwing dirt and I replied when some **** insulted by motherland using abusive words.
> Anyway yesterday the very same moderator deleted my massages implying similar staff. If he really had such a thing that thread, he could have just closed it. Also whenever similar dirty exchanges between Indians and us happens I hardly see any moderator nearby! He is a **** himself and that irritates him, understandable. But two different treatment for similar situations, not buying it.
> Anyway I have decided to leave this forum as I believe it is failing to serve the purpose. I also see many elements of pure Racism persist here from the forum administrators. All the Best for Everybody. This is rome333. THANK YOU.


follow me, hint: check my signature

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

BDforever said:


> follow me, hint: check my signature



Hey there comrade!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bengal Tiger 71

Bilal9 said:


> Well - after 2500 ton Bangabandhu class, the new lead-class ship of the Navy (heavy frigate) should have some desirable advanced features, such as,
> 
> Stealth characteristics with single-mast electronics antenna array,
> Advanced vertical launch systems (VLS) capable of housing various types of missiles in modular packs,
> Relatively longer-range missiles than we have currently,
> Considerable combat command and control coordination capability using a datalink fabric, and
> Helicopter, Marine-rover and Recce/patrol/rescue/interdiction mission capability using RHIB (Rigid Hull Inflatable Boat) deployment.
> 4000 tons is minimum weight class to accommodate such features. There will be at least two (or possibly more) built. Of course we can hope for some minimal AEGIS type antenna features (given that the first Chinese AEGIS ship was built in 2003), but let's not get unrealistic here.



BNS Bangabandhu is a flag ship of BN, then after getting these 4000 ton frigate which will be the flag ship. becoz this one is looking advance features then BNS BB.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bengal Tiger 71 said:


> BNS Bangabandhu is a flag ship of BN, then after getting these 4000 ton frigate which will be the flag ship. becoz this one is looking advance features then BNS BB.


Ofc the new one will be...
Unless BN decides to go by the tradition of retiring the flagship for the new one!


----------



## gslv mk3

TopCat said:


> But i am afraid Hasina is signing MOU between Chittagong Dry Dock and Hindustan Electric.



What the hell is Hindustan electric?


----------



## TopCat

gslv mk3 said:


> What the hell is Hindustan electric?


I have no clue... you tell me.


----------



## gslv mk3

TopCat said:


> I have no clue... you tell me.



I have heard of Bharat Heavy Electricals & Bharat electronics. I've no clue about which one you're referring to.


----------



## Bengal Tiger 71

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Ofc the new one will be...
> Unless BN decides to go by the tradition of retiring the flagship for the new one!


if BB will retire then what will be the next one name SHW


----------



## bd_4_ever

Bengal Tiger 71 said:


> if BB will retire then what will be the next one name SHW



No. Would be named 'BNS Bangabandhu er Shopno'.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bengal Tiger 71 said:


> if BB will retire then what will be the next one name SHW


probably some awami leaders name instead of some guys who showed valiant effort in the actual war and was not hiding in india

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

bd_4_ever said:


> No. Would be named 'BNS Bangabandhu er Shopno'.


or BNS bangabandhur kalpana?


----------



## Exiled_Soldier

BNS Abu Bakar
BNS Ali Haider
Decommissioned in 2014

BNS _Abu Bakar_ (F15)
BNS _Ali Haider_ (F17)
Commissioned in 2014

Following the track record, looks like there wont be any relieve from any Bandhus.
Wont mind, if the new Bandhu is as good as the previous Bandhu.


----------



## Major 13625

bd_4_ever said:


> No. Would be named 'BNS Bangabandhu er Shopno'.


It would be called BNS bongobodhu 2,3,4,5,6................



Major 13625 said:


> It would be called BNS bongobodhu 2,3,4,5,6................


as of our BOB we need so many littoral combat ships, perhaps missile boats. HUge ships will be sitting duck in BOB.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Exiled_Soldier said:


> BNS Abu Bakar
> BNS Ali Haider
> Decommissioned in 2014
> 
> BNS _Abu Bakar_ (F15)
> BNS _Ali Haider_ (F17)
> ommissioned in 2014
> 
> Following the track record, looks like there wont be any relieve from any Bandhus.
> Wont mind, if the new Bandhu is as good as the previous Bandhu.


i am surprised they removed my name from our flagship.... and still haven;t name one after me....
terrible people forgot that its bad luck to rename a ship after its christened.
wow surprising bns osman can serve 20 more years... easily one of my favorite

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bigbossman

Bangladesh Naval Commando

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zarvan

Bangladesh China complete technology (TOT) with type-054 heavy free gate offer. Bangladesh Navy considering this matter will be watching it.

Forces Goal 2030, 8 like the free gate plan to make the country has been taken. Of Chittagong "Chittagong Ḍrā'iḍaka Ltd." this war ship will be made.

Apart from China-Bangladesh joint "high performance free gate" and making words can be.

Held in Malaysia in Lima 2017 Bangladesh China this offer.

Type-054 a heavy free gate. Of Power Astradhāraṇa for "Light it" Ḍēsṭraẏāra. It is called the complete stealth ṭirōla free gate.

If deal it is then till 2030 in Chittagong This 6 T FREE gate will be made. The rest of the two why from China.

@Horus @Arsalan

If what I posted above is true than that would be massive induction and India would be really pissed

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bd_4_ever

Zarvan said:


> Apart from China-Bangladesh joint *"high performance free gate"* and making words can be.



Ahh Google translate.


----------



## Zarvan

bd_4_ever said:


> Ahh Google translate.


I know translation is bad but what about the report is that true

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Well all the Bangladeshi defence forums are talking about it. Chittagong dry dock was transferred to the Navy a few years back for this purpose. The dock can easily handle two 054A High Performance frigate builds side by side.

Navy ships slightly larger than the Azmat class (650 ton Durjoy class stealth corvettes P812 and 813) were bought and commissioned - then two more ASW variants built locally already (BNS Durgam P814, BNS Nishan P815), and four more builds under the pipeline at another yard (not Chittagong).















Civilian builds (8500 ton plus) are very common at dozens of local private yards. So building a 4000 ton heavy frigate should not be a stretch. What may be a challenge is weapons integration like VLS, naval warfare suites. testing etc.

And I believe we are getting ToT for new version of 054*A*, not 054 class. The superstructure is different and has stealth features.









That is the *"high performance frigate"* right there in the image.

Regardless of the intense naval build activity of late, none of these builds will be for offensive purposes, these will be part of a purely defensive force and a credible deterrent.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bd_4_ever

Zarvan said:


> I know translation is bad but what about the report is that true



BD Navy have been venturing this prospect for a while now. Plus, SHW has announced it during the submarine induction that the frigate program is up and running and will officially begin very soon.

So yes, it is true. Thanks for the report!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

bd_4_ever said:


> BD Navy have been venturing this prospect for a while now. Plus, SHW has announced it during the submarine induction that the frigate program is up and running and will officially begin very soon.
> 
> So yes, it is true. Thanks for the report!



That is serious induction and getting these Frigates would mean that you are clearly sending the message to India.I really hope you get some changes in Type 54 A which you buy mainly get that VLS system in that which can fire long range cruise missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bd_4_ever

Zarvan said:


> That is serious induction and getting these Frigates would mean that you are clearly sending the message to India.I really hope you get some changes in Type 54 A which you buy mainly get that VLS system in that which can fire long range cruise missiles.



Yes, pretty sure that will be under the radar as China would be our development partner in the program.. and there is nothing that the Chinese cant do!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

*China's CSOC showcases a new 4,000-tonne frigate*
*Michele Capeleto, Langkawi* - IHS Jane's Navy International
28 March 2017






A model of the 4,000-tonne frigate showcased by China Shipbuilding and Offshore International Company (CSOC) at LIMA 2017 in Langkawi. Source: IHS Markit/ Michele Capeleto
Chinese state-owned shipbuilder China Shipbuilding and Offshore International Company (CSOC) revealed technical specifications of a new frigate design it is showcasing at the LIMA 2017 exhibition in Langkawi.

In an interview with _Jane's_, a CSOC engineer disclosed that the "new ship is a derivative of the Jiangkai II class of frigates, but features a renewed superstructure".

According to specifications confirmed by the company, the vessel is slightly larger than the Jiangkai II, featuring an overall length of 135 m, a beam of 16 m, a draught of 4.4 m, and a displacement of around 3,850 tonne.

The platform is powered by four sets of 16PA6STC engines in a CODAD configuration, driving two propeller shafts for a top speed of up to 26 kt. It has an endurance of 21 days, and standard range of 4,000 nautical miles at cruising speed of 18 kt.

Where the innovation stands, however, is in the armament suite and sensors. Weapons aboard comprise a single-barrel 76 mm main naval guns, topped up by two six-barrel Type 730A 30 mm guns for short-range self defence.




Stern view of the 4,000-tonne frigate model showcased by China Shipbuilding and Offshore International Company (CSOC) at LIMA 2017 in Langkawi. (IHS Markit/ Michele Capeleto)

"Unlike in other versions [of frigates displayed by CSOC at defence shows], the two 30 mm guns are no longer mounted on the main bridge, but rather amid-ship, closer to the [24-cells] surface-to-air missile [SAM] launcher."

The ship's foredeck still hosts a 32-cell vertical launching system (VLS) firing the HHQ-16 (40 km of range), and there are two quadruple launchers of the C-802 surface-to-surface missile (SSM) mounted amid-ship.

Commenting on the sensors, the engineer added that "the above-water sensor suite will include a phased-array radar mounted in an integrated mast. The ship will also mount an over the horizon [OTH] radar comparable to the [active/passive] SLR66".

The frigate's anti-submarine warfare (ASW) capabilities will be provided by a hull-mounted sonar and torpedo tubes.

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options:　ihs.com/contact*
--------

According to rumors this is the model offered to Bangladesh Navy & deal signed during LIMA 2017.

@Bilal9 @wanglaokan @cirr @BDforever & others

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

Zarvan said:


> I know translation is bad but what about the report is that true


Yep. China unveiled a new frigate that's based on type 054A and now offered it to bd with complete tot. And with hasina's word of starting the construction of frigate soon in our dockyard...(submarine launch day statement)
It sounds cool! Why doesn't Pakistan get similar offers from china? I believe you guys are signing with turkey for frigates?



Bilal9 said:


> Well all the Bangladeshi defence forums are talking about it. Chittagong dry dock was transferred to the Navy a few years back for this purpose. The dock can easily handle two 054A High Performance frigate builds side by side.
> 
> Navy ships slightly larger than the Azmat class (650 ton Durjoy class stealth corvettes P812 and 813) were bought and commissioned - then two more ASW variants built locally already (BNS Durgam P814, BNS Nishan P815), and four more builds under the pipeline at another yard (not Chittagong).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Civilian builds (8500 ton plus) are very common at dozens of local private yards. So building a 4000 ton heavy frigate should not be a stretch. What may be a challenge is weapons integration like VLS, naval warfare suites. testing etc.
> 
> And I believe we are getting ToT for new version of 054*A*, not 054 class. The superstructure is different and has stealth features.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the *"high performance frigate"* right there in the image.
> 
> Regardless of the intense naval build activity of late, none of these builds will be for offensive purposes, these will be part of a purely defensive force and a credible deterrent.


You mean offensive purposes as in serving in wartime situation or defensive as in peacetime situation because I think they'll be right back on top in Bay of Bengal. Like the first time when bns bangabandhu was.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Yep. China unveiled a new frigate that's based on type 054A and now offered it to bd with complete tot. And with hasina's word of starting the construction of frigate soon in our dockyard...(submarine launch day statement)
> It sounds cool! Why doesn't Pakistan get similar offers from china? I believe you guys are signing with turkey for frigates?



We have lot of offers issue is we focus less on our Navy although I think Pakistan should have around 24 to 30 major Frigates which are equipped with those VLS which can fire long range cruise missiles.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Zarvan said:


> We have lot of offers issue is we focus less on our Navy although I think Pakistan should have around 24 to 30 major Frigates which are equipped with those VLS which can fire long range cruise missiles.


Integrating pakistans tactical nuclear cruise missiles on those VLS platform would be a game changer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Integrating pakistans tactical nuclear cruise missiles on those VLS platform would be a game changer.


Not just nuclear strike in fact I want to see Pakistan uses Babur just like USA uses Tomahawk when they invade countries use their destroyers to fire them and hit various targets at long distance from Radars to Military Bases and other systems and buildings.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Khan saheb said:


> *China's CSOC showcases a new 4,000-tonne frigate*
> *Michele Capeleto, Langkawi* - IHS Jane's Navy International
> 28 March 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A model of the 4,000-tonne frigate showcased by China Shipbuilding and Offshore International Company (CSOC) at LIMA 2017 in Langkawi. Source: IHS Markit/ Michele Capeleto
> Chinese state-owned shipbuilder China Shipbuilding and Offshore International Company (CSOC) revealed technical specifications of a new frigate design it is showcasing at the LIMA 2017 exhibition in Langkawi.
> 
> In an interview with _Jane's_, a CSOC engineer disclosed that the "new ship is a derivative of the Jiangkai II class of frigates, but features a renewed superstructure".
> 
> According to specifications confirmed by the company, the vessel is slightly larger than the Jiangkai II, featuring an overall length of 135 m, a beam of 16 m, a draught of 4.4 m, and a displacement of around 3,850 tonne.
> 
> The platform is powered by four sets of 16PA6STC engines in a CODAD configuration, driving two propeller shafts for a top speed of up to 26 kt. It has an endurance of 21 days, and standard range of 4,000 nautical miles at cruising speed of 18 kt.
> 
> Where the innovation stands, however, is in the armament suite and sensors. Weapons aboard comprise a single-barrel 76 mm main naval guns, topped up by two six-barrel Type 730A 30 mm guns for short-range self defence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stern view of the 4,000-tonne frigate model showcased by China Shipbuilding and Offshore International Company (CSOC) at LIMA 2017 in Langkawi. (IHS Markit/ Michele Capeleto)
> 
> "Unlike in other versions [of frigates displayed by CSOC at defence shows], the two 30 mm guns are no longer mounted on the main bridge, but rather amid-ship, closer to the [24-cells] surface-to-air missile [SAM] launcher."
> 
> The ship's foredeck still hosts a 32-cell vertical launching system (VLS) firing the HHQ-16 (40 km of range), and there are two quadruple launchers of the C-802 surface-to-surface missile (SSM) mounted amid-ship.
> 
> Commenting on the sensors, the engineer added that "the above-water sensor suite will include a phased-array radar mounted in an integrated mast. The ship will also mount an over the horizon [OTH] radar comparable to the [active/passive] SLR66".
> 
> The frigate's anti-submarine warfare (ASW) capabilities will be provided by a hull-mounted sonar and torpedo tubes.
> 
> *Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options:　ihs.com/contact*
> --------
> 
> According to rumors this is the model offered to Bangladesh Navy & deal signed during LIMA 2017.
> 
> @Bilal9 @wanglaokan @cirr @BDforever & others



Wow! This new Jiangkai version shows a new forecastle (still stealth - but more subtle) with an even more evolved stealth radar tower, à la the German-Dutch Sachsen class. Moving the two 30 mm guns amidships makes even more sense now, placing them forward of the bridge was sort of off-kilter. Notice how forward the rolling frame CIWS launcher is in the Sachsen class, just so it can engage incoming missiles from the rear.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Khan saheb said:


> *China's CSOC showcases a new 4,000-tonne frigate*
> *Michele Capeleto, Langkawi* - IHS Jane's Navy International
> 28 March 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A model of the 4,000-tonne frigate showcased by China Shipbuilding and Offshore International Company (CSOC) at LIMA 2017 in Langkawi. Source: IHS Markit/ Michele Capeleto
> Chinese state-owned shipbuilder China Shipbuilding and Offshore International Company (CSOC) revealed technical specifications of a new frigate design it is showcasing at the LIMA 2017 exhibition in Langkawi.
> 
> In an interview with _Jane's_, a CSOC engineer disclosed that the "new ship is a derivative of the Jiangkai II class of frigates, but features a renewed superstructure".
> 
> According to specifications confirmed by the company, the vessel is slightly larger than the Jiangkai II, featuring an overall length of 135 m, a beam of 16 m, a draught of 4.4 m, and a displacement of around 3,850 tonne.
> 
> The platform is powered by four sets of 16PA6STC engines in a CODAD configuration, driving two propeller shafts for a top speed of up to 26 kt. It has an endurance of 21 days, and standard range of 4,000 nautical miles at cruising speed of 18 kt.
> 
> Where the innovation stands, however, is in the armament suite and sensors. Weapons aboard comprise a single-barrel 76 mm main naval guns, topped up by two six-barrel Type 730A 30 mm guns for short-range self defence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stern view of the 4,000-tonne frigate model showcased by China Shipbuilding and Offshore International Company (CSOC) at LIMA 2017 in Langkawi. (IHS Markit/ Michele Capeleto)
> 
> "Unlike in other versions [of frigates displayed by CSOC at defence shows], the two 30 mm guns are no longer mounted on the main bridge, but rather amid-ship, closer to the [24-cells] surface-to-air missile [SAM] launcher."
> 
> The ship's foredeck still hosts a 32-cell vertical launching system (VLS) firing the HHQ-16 (40 km of range), and there are two quadruple launchers of the C-802 surface-to-surface missile (SSM) mounted amid-ship.
> 
> Commenting on the sensors, the engineer added that "the above-water sensor suite will include a phased-array radar mounted in an integrated mast. The ship will also mount an over the horizon [OTH] radar comparable to the [active/passive] SLR66".
> 
> The frigate's anti-submarine warfare (ASW) capabilities will be provided by a hull-mounted sonar and torpedo tubes.
> 
> *Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options:　ihs.com/contact*
> --------
> 
> According to rumors this is the model offered to Bangladesh Navy & deal signed during LIMA 2017.
> 
> @Bilal9 @wanglaokan @cirr @BDforever & others



i ve been in Langkawi to cover this event, there is no such rumour. This frigate being offered to Thailand, Malaysia and Indonesia respectively (notes the CODAD configuration of the engines prop. is Indonesian and Malaysian Navy preferences just like our other frigates and corvettes programme).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arthur

madokafc said:


> i ve been in Langkawi to cover this event, there is no such rumour. This frigate being offered to Thailand, Malaysia and Indonesia respectively (notes the CODAD configuration of the engines prop. is Indonesian and Malaysian Navy preferences just like our other frigates and corvettes programme).


By rumor I didn't necessarily meant inside the convention/Expo rather in forums, like @Zarvan posted.

And that prop. system is nothing special. Bangladesh Navy's Frigate F 25 & recently inducted C13B corvettes has the same engine & configuration.

Anyway I am not convinced on this news yet. I will wait for more information & official clarification to emerge.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

madokafc said:


> i ve been in Langkawi to cover this event, there is no such rumour. This frigate being offered to Thailand, Malaysia and Indonesia respectively (notes the CODAD configuration of the engines prop. is Indonesian and Malaysian Navy preferences just like our other frigates and corvettes programme).


We are talking about local production and TOT not buying.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

TopCat said:


> We are talking about local production and TOT not buying.





Khan saheb said:


> By rumor I didn't necessarily meant inside the convention/Expo rather in forums, like @Zarvan posted.
> 
> And that prop. system is nothing special. Bangladesh Navy's Frigate F 25 & recently inducted C13B corvettes has the same engine & configuration.
> 
> Anyway I am not convinced on this news yet. I will wait for more information & official clarification to emerge.


ok here is the news, With the help of China, BD is designing new frigate model for domestic product. 8 units will be built at CTG dry doc after 2 years. China is giving full technological assistance 
@madokafc

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Russell

BDforever said:


> ok here is the news, With the help of China, BD is designing new frigate model for domestic product. *8 units will be built at CTG dry doc after 2 years.* China is giving full technological assistance


construction to commence in 2 years? I've got no idea when it comes to the associated timeframe....assuming everything runs on schedule - how many years would it take to deliver 8 units?


----------



## BDforever

Russell said:


> construction to commence in 2 years? I've got no idea when it comes to the associated timeframe....assuming everything runs on schedule - how many years would it take to deliver 8 units?


well it will start in 2019, at least 2 years per unit, so 16 years in total. 
2019+16= 2035 the completion of the project. 
Beside that BD is going to Purchase also

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Major 13625

Type 054A quite good they have medium range SAMs HQ 16, but for long range air defense we must need destroyer with long range SAMs , in this days anti ship missiles fired from aircraft's has much long range.So They can evade medium range SAMs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

considering the capability of BD dockyards to built Durjoy class after learning from China for almost five year since the design commence in 2009 and starting to built the pair in 2014, one just need to wonder on how long BD need to learn and try to built a decent corvette (a note even till now still not hear news when BD dockyards will actually built type 56 corvette in house). And now talking big about built a full fledged AAW Frigattes with all of their complexity, Its beyond me actually.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

madokafc said:


> considering the capability of BD dockyards to built Durjoy class after learning from China for almost five year since the design commence in 2009 and starting to built the pair in 2014, one just need to wonder on how long BD need to learn and try to built a decent corvette (a note even till now still not hear news when BD dockyards will actually built type 56 corvette in house). And now talking big about built a full fledged AAW Frigattes with all of their complexity, Its beyond me actually.



Since you probably have little idea about Bangladesh yards (going by the doubts you cast above), allow me to entertain you on our capabilities. Bangladesh has the highest number of medium to large shipyards per mile of coastline in the subcontinent (higher than our neighbor in the West who arguably have the second most powerful Navy in Asia), and this most probably means much, much more than any large Asian country with a long coastline.

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/dockyards-in-sub-continent-pakistan-standing.483091/

We have had a much longer history of building Western ships of all kinds since time immemorial. Indigenous Shipbuilding has been a century-old tradition in East Bengal. It is one of the earliest industries developed in Bengal based on its tradition of building boats and sea-going vessels. Many countries of Asia and Europe used to regularly buy ships built at Chittagong. Ibn Batuta came to Bengal in the 14th century and went back in a wooden ship built in a dock located at Sonargaon, Dhaka. Such historic ships are being preserved in European Museums.

According to the European traveler Caesar Frederick, Chittagong was the center of building ocean-going vessels during the middle of the 15th century. During the 17th century, a fleet of ships of the Sultan of Turkey was built at Chittagong. During the Mughal period, Bengal took the lead in the region in building ships and boats. The Mughal Naval Force had a large number of ships built at Chittagong. The British Navy used warships built at Chittagong in the famous Battle of Trafalgar in 1805. In 1818 the wooden hull frigate Deutschland was built in Chittagong and delivered to German Navy. During the first half of the 19th Century, the shipyards at Chittagong built ships up to 1000 DWT.






Even prior to that period, Buddhist monks used locally built ships in Samatata area (see diagram below) in the fifth century to travel to Myanmar, Thailand and entire Indochina to spread Buddhism. Samatata was the center of shipbuilding in ancient Gupta period (500 AD) because this was the Buddhist sea-lane lifeline from the Gupta empire which was the center of Buddhism toward newly minted Hindu/Buddhist countries and cultures in Indonesia and Indochina.






We have had more formally trained shipwrights, ship designers, universities with programs in marine science and engineering than any country of our size in South Asia over the years since WWI. The reason is that we need smaller river vessels and ships to travel locally. Often informal shipwrights will build passenger launches (ferries) carrying 1000 people in the middle of nowhere on a sandy island from blueprints.

Coming back to our recent naval builds such as Durjoy class (650 tons each) - those vessels were completed in *three/four months* in a yard built in the 1950's.

This Navy yard (among about four or so large naval yards locally) is still considered a state-of-the-art facility for building vessels up to 10,000 tons and 3000 DWT coasters/bulkers of DNV/GL, BV and CCS classification are built routinely (I'd venture a guess on close to fifty or more ships every year) in over a hundred yards locally which are far below that standard.

To build this modified Jiangkai II class of 4000 tons, the four larger naval yards we have are easily capable of building at least two of them side by side at the same time. If you think this is 'talking big' - then you don't know our capability.

Bangladesh has experience building medium sized naval ships up to corvettes since the 1950's, but hasn't ventured into building frigates because,

we mainly used to import (most recently from China and S. Korea).
govt. purchases were rife with corruption
But that is about to change.

This is the Shipyard built in the early 1950's, where the modified Durjoy classes are being built starting with a view of BNS Nishan (These shipyards all have parallel modular build capability),






















This is the Navy yard where the 4000 ton Jiankai II's will be built. I rest my case.








This is one of about a dozen *private *shipyards that are all capable of building destroyers up to 9900 tons. Some of their recent builds shown below, starting with some builds for JSW India.
































And the fact about what's 'beyond you', Bangladesh was supposed to be basket case forever in 1971, but in just a couple of decades, we had rebuilt our completely war-ravaged country from the ashes. And look at where our HDI level is today, in some areas they better than every country in South Asia and even Indonesia. This is fact.

Bangladesh can comfortably compete with other shipbuilding countries (India, Indonesia, Vietnam, Philippines) for building specialized smaller builds of ships for now - because our labor costs in that sector are half that of China. *Yes - half. *And this is *without any incentive* from our govt. I understand your labor cost in this sector is three times that of China - which means your labor cost is six times more than us. Maybe we can cooperate on Shipbuilding with your industry to take advantage of your higher expertise and our low labor costs, being that we are brotherly Muslim countries.
*
If Bangladesh decides to forge ahead with larger yards, there is very little in shipbuilding we cannot do. *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BDforever

Nilgiri said:


> @madokafc You just need to look up shipbuilder's association of Japan international statistics.
> 
> Bangladesh is not even included in the list of countries (past the big 3) with notable shipbuilding capability.
> 
> So its no wonder they took so long just to build a cpl measley LPCs.
> 
> You just need to sit back and watch how much longer it will take for any serious warship if BD stupidly decides that its civilian ship DWT capacity (already limited) equates to 1:1 warship fabrication at any serious standard of quality and assured reliability (given the weapons integration standards especially).
> 
> The above is after all coming from the guy that made all kinds of projections about their company "Walton" by 2017 (cpl years ago)...which have fell completely flat and silent now. So it will be with any other projection especially one he says "is about to change" with some magic wave of the wand.


lol so much 
1. Frigate construction will start in 2019.
2. I don't know what he said about Walton but Walton is currently getting big African market, huge hit in Nepal and now entering European market.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal9

TopCat said:


> I think you need to wait till Indian consumers income reaches to a level when they can match walton bargains. Walton are producing for GCC, East Asia and African market.



Well it is sad that even if Walton custom-produced items for Indian market, they could not penetrate the market there. There are all sorts of tariff and non-tariff barriers in that market. Doing business with India is mostly one way and mostly in their favor as they insist - as we have seen in the last forty years. Pointless.

In any case we should stop talking about India anyway, gives Indian trolls an excuse to make comments.

Guys this is our Navy thread - let's not diverge from the topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arthur

madokafc said:


> considering the capability of BD dockyards to built Durjoy class after learning from China for almost five year since the design commence in 2009 and starting to built the pair in 2014, one just need to wonder on how long BD need to learn and try to built a decent corvette (a note even till now still not hear news when BD dockyards will actually built type 56 corvette in house). And now talking big about built a full fledged AAW Frigattes with all of their complexity, Its beyond me actually.



1.What type of capabilities you have considered?
2. Nothing to do with shipyards. It was delayed due to budgetary & bureaucratic reasons.

So as I have advised you in the past, please, do your research before putting forward a comment. Otherwise it makes you look like a troll.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Khan saheb said:


> 1.What type of capabilities you have considered?
> 2. Nothing to do with shipyards. It was delayed due to budgetary & bureaucratic reasons.
> 
> So as I have advised you in the past, please, do your research before putting forward a comment. Otherwise it makes you look like a troll.



1 do Bangladesh have ships designing research center? in which every ships designed in the country must passed some internationally recognized criteria standard? 

2. It always have lingering connections with your shipyards, starting from their managerial skill, research capability, financial capability, technology and technical skill of the employee. Dont u think, South Korean shipyard doesnt have financial issue and delay of payments from their gov lately? but they still keep to deliver the ships on time and on schedule because of proper managerial system and capability to handling any financial issue


and like i have advised u like in the past do some research before slewing garbages. Not all of the reader here is moron



Nilgiri said:


> Budgetary & bureaucratic....that fudge factor to use for feel good!



if they have acknowledge they have budget and beaurocratic issue (unwillingness to spend more money) just for to build two meager small missiles boats, what kind of issue they will face when building something monumental like AAW frigates like Type 54A? 

And yet those same guy have guts to say BD gov. willing to build frigates in housr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

what matter to me is what u have today not some unconnected just to feel good fairy tales of ancient glory.

@Nilgiri 

BD took almost 6 year to completed a couple of LPC after getting the design since 2009, meanwhile in around the region country like Vietnam had finished dozens of almost the same kind of missile boats, Myanmar even doing wonder to built their own frigate though their completion rates is rather slow but still okay.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arthur

madokafc said:


> 1 do Bangladesh have ships designing research center? in which every ships designed in the country must passed some internationally recognized criteria standard?
> 
> 2. It always have lingering connections with your shipyards, starting from their managerial skill, research capability, financial capability, technology and technical skill of the employee. Dont u think, South Korean shipyard doesnt have financial issue and delay of payments from their gov lately? but they still keep to deliver the ships on time and on schedule because of proper managerial system and capability to handling any financial issue
> 
> 
> and like i have advised u like in the past do some research before slewing garbages. Not all of the reader here is moron
> 
> 
> 
> if they have acknowledge they have budget and beaurocratic issue (unwillingness to spend more money) just for to build two meager small missiles boats, what kind of issue they will face when building something monumental like AAW frigates like Type 54A?
> 
> And yet those same guy have guts to say BD gov. willing to build frigates in housr



1.There's always two parties in a deal. Chinese conmpanies needs to handover blueprints & associated documantations. Which takes a little time. Construction finished within one & half year is enough indication of their capability.

2. And from where did you invented this "unwillingness to spend " thing? I said "budgetary " reason. It doesn't necessarily mean what you said. It also means gov. has to complete the process of allocating budget within time. If a project misses a budget ,that mean it has to wait for another new budget year to start. It's related to the countries annual budget. Is it too hard to comprehend?

3.Yes, we will be building them, don't worry your fineself. The budget has been allocated in "advance " means they don't have to wait for the money. Now does that answer your "unwillingness ", "guts to say " notion.

4.Yes, I do believe not every members here is one. Neither is you, I want to believe.So do your research.

@Bilal9 @BDforever lots of people are

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

Khan saheb said:


> 1.There's always two parties in a deal. Chinese conmpanies needs to handover blueprints & associated documantations. Which takes a little time. Construction finished within one & half year is enough indication of their capability.
> 
> 2. And from where did you invented this "unwillingness to spend " thing? I said "budgetary " reason. It doesn't necessarily mean what you said. It also means gov. has to complete the process of allocating budget within time. If a project misses a budget ,that mean it has to wait for another new budget year to start. It's related to the countries annual budget. Is it too hard to comprehend?
> 
> 3.Yes, we will be building them, don't worry your fineself. The budget has been allocated in "advance " means they don't have to wait for the money. Now does that answer your "unwillingness ", "guts to say " notion.
> 
> 4.Yes, I do believe not every members here is one. Neither is you, I want to believe.So do your research.
> 
> @Bilal9 @BDforever lots of people are
> .



as usual so many reason to covering your inability to answer properly. One of BD poster said BD had all the technical know how to build frigates, lest to say a pair of patrol boat is easy peanuts. It should be easy peasy to transfer technological skill to BD from China . But so what next? when the next pair of Durjoy class will be finished? next year or two years? or three? 

I will wait when BD will actually to build their type 54A, when they cant forced the Chinese to transfer the local production of Type 56 corvettes in near time frame of couple years, and actually gracefully accepted a pair of old cutter Coast Guard ships from US and other old stuff...

no need to talk big, when the reality is hit you. The reason is simple, the money and the willingness to spent for AAW frigate is not available for now (considering the cost procurement of one Type 54A will be around 400 to 600 million US dollar depends on config, and compared that with annual BD military budget of around 2 to 3 billion US dollar and the large number of personnel eat up more than 2/3 of total defense budget. So what is left for actual procurement?)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

BDforever said:


> 4 LPC from one Construction side in 6 years


KSA build LPC's were ordered in 2015. Construction started in September of same year. So where did this "6 years" thing came from?
These people are just butt hurt trolls bro. Anyway work on second batch is ongoing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

Khan saheb said:


> KSA build LPC's were ordered in 2015. Construction started in September of same year.
> Where does these "6 year thing came from. These people are just butt hurt trolls bro.


lol I forgot 


madokafc said:


> what matter to me is what u have today not some unconnected just to feel good fairy tales of ancient glory.
> 
> 
> 
> BD took almost 6 year to completed a couple of LPC after getting the design since 2009, meanwhile in around the region country like Vietnam had finished dozens of almost the same kind of missile boats, Myanmar even doing wonder to built their own frigate though their completion rates is rather slow but still okay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Species

madokafc said:


> 1 do Bangladesh have ships designing research center? in which every ships designed in the country must passed some internationally recognized criteria standard?
> 
> 2. It always have lingering connections with your shipyards, starting from their managerial skill, research capability, financial capability, technology and technical skill of the employee. Dont u think, South Korean shipyard doesnt have financial issue and delay of payments from their gov lately? but they still keep to deliver the ships on time and on schedule because of proper managerial system and capability to handling any financial issue
> 
> 
> and like i have advised u like in the past do some research before slewing garbages. Not all of the reader here is moron
> 
> 
> 
> if they have acknowledge they have budget and beaurocratic issue (unwillingness to spend more money) just for to build two meager small missiles boats, what kind of issue they will face when building something monumental like AAW frigates like Type 54A?
> 
> And yet those same guy have guts to say BD gov. willing to build frigates in housr



Your posts are just losing credibility day by day. What do you know about the managerial skill, research capability, financial capability, technology and technical skill of our shipbuilding industry? Did you even take a look at what @Bilal9 has written in that reply to you?

Building frigates in Bangladesh has always been the talk since our private shipbuilders had already achieved that capability a long time ago, we just needed a bigger shipyard for the Navy which has been building ships only in KSY and in DEW. With the handover of the larger Chittagong Dry Dock, the Navy finally achieved the capability to build frigates.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bd_4_ever

The burn in this thread is too damn high. 

Gotta love how certain bunch of internet experts conveniently evade logical points and keep harping garbage.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal9

madokafc said:


> 1 do Bangladesh have ships designing research center? in which every ships designed in the country must passed some internationally recognized criteria standard?
> 
> 2. It always have lingering connections with your shipyards, starting from their managerial skill, research capability, financial capability, technology and technical skill of the employee. Dont u think, South Korean shipyard doesnt have financial issue and delay of payments from their gov lately? but they still keep to deliver the ships on time and on schedule because of proper managerial system and capability to handling any financial issue
> 
> and like i have advised u like in the past do some research before slewing garbages. Not all of the reader here is moron
> 
> if they have acknowledge they have budget and beaurocratic issue (unwillingness to spend more money) just for to build two meager small missiles boats, what kind of issue they will face when building something monumental like AAW frigates like Type 54A?
> 
> And yet those same guy have guts to say BD gov. willing to build frigates in housr



Bangladesh does have reputed marine engineering depts. at major national public universities. In addition some private universities also have naval architect and marine engineering programs.

The most well-recognized is the Department of Naval Architecture and Marine Engineering (NAME) at BUET, which is our premier national technical university.
Bangladesh Marine Academy is a maritime training institution in Chittagong, Bangladesh. It is a IMO-listed organization complete with
GMDSS SIMULATOR
RADAR AND ARPA SIMULATOR WITH ECDIS

Bangladesh Institute of Marine Technology in *Narayanganj, Bangladesh* offers courses in
Ship Fabrication 
Shipbuilding Welding specialties
Shipbuilding & CAD Draftsmanship
Marine Diesel Engine Artificer

Every few years, we host the MARTEC Marine Technology conference in Dhaka (2016 was latest event). This conference is the number one Marine Technology conference in Asia.
We have quite a few private marine design houses which have not only CAD/CAM assisted design facilities but also actual towing tanks and model demo facilities. See below.














In addition there are quite a few (I'd say about a dozen) private Marine institutes with engineering programs including Naval architect training programs.
We have dozens of commercial ship-design firms who have produced designs for the last three decades conforming to all major industry norms such as DNV-GL, BV and CCS, as well as Japanese and Italian standards. These design and consultancy firms in the marine sector (mainly founded by returning expat Bangladeshi naval architects from overseas) provide safe and highly-qualified classed vessel designs for both inland and coastal sea routes per our weather and sea-state conditions (such as cyclones in the Bay of Bengal). Most of them offer the following services,
Ship Design

Hull Modeling
Production Drawing
Structural Analysis [including that using Fast-Fourier-Transform (Digital FFT Analysis) to virtually measure mechanical twist and torsion motions]







Project Management
Construction Supervision including material sourcing and quality control
2. I am frankly puzzled how you found out that "they have acknowledge they have budget and beaurocratic (SIC) issue (unwillingness to spend more money) just for to build two meager small missiles boats". What is the source of your information?

Now let me ask you some basic logical questions.....

1. If Myanmar can build Kyan Sit-Tha class stealth frigates and Indonesia can finally build 105 meter 10514 Sigma class frigates (First local frigate builds built by PT PAL after fifty or so odd years) - how do you figure we could not build these types of frigates (or a little larger)? Just because we haven't before? Did Indonesia build frigates before this?
2. If we did not give it a shot - how could we build up our marine sector for future naval builds? This is not a destroyer, it is a frigate, which is equivalent to some smaller corvettes in the neighbor's Navy.

No one except Bangladeshis know where we stand in terms of shipbuilding. Yes things are not optimal. Yes we have never built frigates. But we can't keep things in this state forever.

I am hoping that either,

a) You don't have enough idea of of our marine engg. sector, or
b) You simply want to troll and paint Bangladesh as a Banana Republic with no talent and no expertise....and don't have our best interests at heart?

I sincerely hope it is not the latter because frankly, I expected better from you as a reasonable Muslima. Both our countries are Muslim nations and need to cooperate (we have enough natural common enemies of Muslims as it is - including the 'friend' you tag all the time).

If you are indeed trolling, I am positive most of my actual Indonesian friends don't share in your negative view of us in Bangladesh as a country. I know enough about your country and culture not to believe this.....

Terima Kasih...

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Nabil365

Leave this lady alone.She knows nothing about Bangladesh Naval engineering.If Indonesia is so good in in their Marine Sector,then we would have seen more Indonesian engineers in Singapore Shipyards compared to Bangladeshis.But it is the other way round,there are more burmese engineers compared to Indonesian.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Crouching Tiger

Heard today that, Navy is going to procure two more SUBs this year. Is it true?


----------



## Russell

Crouching Tiger said:


> Heard today that, *Navy is going to procure two more SUBs this year.* Is it true?


More chance of Iran and Israel becoming best friends.


----------



## Crouching Tiger

Russell said:


> More chance of Iran and Israel becoming best friends.


Ha ha ha...


----------



## Bengal Tiger 71

Crouching Tiger said:


> Heard today that, Navy is going to procure two more SUBs this year. Is it true?


u heard from which sources?
if this is true than another jhatka for randia


----------



## TopCat

Crouching Tiger said:


> Heard today that, Navy is going to procure two more SUBs this year. Is it true?



I wont rule that out... Military works this way.. they react to the pressure.


----------



## monitor

Newly added Bangladeshi submarine patroling somewhere in Bay of Bengal.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

madokafc said:


> considering the capability of BD dockyards to built Durjoy class after learning from China for almost five year since the design commence in 2009 and starting to built the pair in 2014, one just need to wonder on how long BD need to learn and try to built a decent corvette (a note even till now still not hear news when BD dockyards will actually built type 56 corvette in house). And now talking big about built a full fledged AAW Frigattes with all of their complexity, Its beyond me actually.





madokafc said:


> just a big LOL from me
> 
> Bangladawg forumer here full of delusional people


Well, as you already stated Bangladeshi Naval ship building capabilities is beyond your understanding. Let yourself keep that way, dont overuse your brain...

Yes alot of Bangladeshi forumers here is delusional. But you are straightly ignorant here...

And you should know;

On 30 June 2014 Bangladesh Navy signed a contract for next two Durjoy-class vessels with Khulna Shipyard. These ships will be made in Bangladesh under a ToT from China. Keel laying of the ships were done at September 6, 2015.

So, we signed for ToT then built and launched 2 LPC under 3 years.

Peace...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

madokafc said:


> just a big LOL from me
> Bangladawg forumer here full of delusional people



you are right about some members here going delusional.... but thats because they're unaware of the aim of their own words..... I would hope you also know yours....

creating artificial rivalry between Bangladesh and Indonesia serves another country's (big and in the Indian Ocean) purpose.... power isn't about what someone can make.... its about what someone is going to do with the things they can make.... materials are just means to an end, not the ends themselves.... boasting and blasting about military hardware is sign of intellectual bankruptcy....

geopolitics decides where ToT is going to go..... Bangladesh-Indonesia "artificial rivalry" is an inappropriate discussion when there is ToT between Bangladesh and Indonesia in the military field and more likely in the pipeline.... this is a real headache for the other country that I had mentioned above....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nabil365

madokafc said:


> just a big LOL from me
> 
> Bangladawg forumer here full of delusional people


Glad to see the typical Indonesian maid behaviour coming from you.
Ironic isn't it,more Bangladeshi in SG universities like NUS and NTU compared to Indonesians.
And BD road cleaners in SG earn more and speak better english compared to you Indonesians.
And more Bengali kids studies in prestigious schools in SG compared to Indonesians. 
So if we are dog,what are you guys?
RATS?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bd_4_ever

madokafc said:


> *Bangladawg forumer* here full of delusional people



Great comeback girl. Straight from high class of Indonesia! * slow clap *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

monitor said:


> Newly added Bangladeshi submarine patroling somewhere in Bay of Bengal.
> View attachment 388566



sometimes you just need to tell people that its doing its job when its job is by definition not to be seen....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## asad71

Bangladesh is considering to deploy BAL-E and Bastion-E coastal defense missile batteries.This for deterring naval blockades and hostile amphibious landing attempts. 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10202981006962303&set=gm.319999858420288&type=3&theater
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10202981006962303&set=gm.319999858420288&type=3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

asad71 said:


> Bangladesh is considering to deploy BAL-E and Bastion-E coastal defense missile batteries.This for deterring naval blockades and hostile amphibious landing attempts.
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10202981006962303&set=gm.319999858420288&type=3&theater



I think the content is removed...


----------



## asad71

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> I think the content is removed...



Seems so. Sorry.


----------



## Michael Corleone

asad71 said:


> Bangladesh is considering to deploy BAL-E and Bastion-E coastal defense missile batteries.This for deterring naval blockades and hostile amphibious landing attempts.
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10202981006962303&set=gm.319999858420288&type=3&theater


For amphibious landing attempts a good number of naval artillery should also be installed... it's cost effective. It would also serve us best if we start our research on precision guided artillery ammunition


----------



## asad71

Mohammed Khaled said:


> For amphibious landing attempts a good number of naval artillery should also be installed... it's cost effective. It would also serve us best if we start our research on precision guided artillery ammunition



Like others in SA, BA also has taken over coastal defense (as well as ground airdef). Battles in a coastal defense wil involve all services but will be fought in a naval environment. The had of coastal defense should be a Navy officer and the organization should be dominated by the Navy.


----------



## monitor

Two Shadhinota class stealth corvette replenishing at sea during exercise.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal9

*China's New Frigate Design Looks Awfully Familiar*

*The three-hull design is more heavily armed than the American ship that inspired it.*






The new frigate design being built for China's People's Liberation Army Navy bears a striking resemblance to the U.S. Navy's littoral combat ship. The design, as reported by Jane's Defense Weekly, uses a three-hull trimaran design and is more heavily armed than the _Independence_-class LCS ships.

A model of the ship design was being exhibited by the China Shipbuilding Trading Company at the IDEX 2017 arms show in Abu Dhabi. According to JDW, the ship displaces 2,450 tons and has a length of 465 feet. The ship is powered by diesel engines powering an electric propulsion system, giving it a cruising speed of 25 knots and the ability to sprint between 30 and 35 knots. It has a crew of more than 100.





Rear view of ship, via Sina.com

The ship is impressively armed for its small size, packing a 76-millimeter gun in the bow, with a field of 16 or 32 vertical launch missile silos behind it. It also has two box launchers of four anti-ship missiles each, two 30-millimeter close-in weapon systems, and a pair of decoy rocket launchers for deflecting incoming missiles. The ship is built to support up to two helicopters with two hangars and a large helicopter landing pad.

The ship is very, very similar to the U.S. Navy's _Independence_-class Littoral Combat Ships. The _Independence_ class is roughly the same weight but 50 feet shorter and with typically thirty percent fewer crew. It is also capable of much greater speeds, "sprinting" for short distances at up to 45 knots. The baseline version of the U.S. Navy's trimarans have only a single, smaller 57-millimeter gun and two 30-millimeter guns. A new, upgunned version of the ship adding Hellfire anti-surface missiles and a new over-the-horizon anti-ship missile may begin construction next year.






Littoral Combat Ship Independence during builder's trials, 2009. Getty Images.

It's unclear why the Chinese Navy would want these ships. China already has a monohull frigate class, the Type 054A Jiangkai II. While the Type 054As are fifty percent larger in tonnage than the new trimaran design, the assembly line is already up and running having already produced 23 of the frigates. Trimaran hulls offer increased stability in high seas and wider hulls to accommodate side-by-side aircraft hangars. This suggests that aviation—both manned and unmanned—is going to be a bigger part of the Chinese Navy's surface fleet of the future.

This is not the first Chinese trimaran. The two relatively new Type 917 salvage and rescue ships serving with the North and East Sea Fleets also sport a three hull configuration.





Type 917 salvage and rescue ship. Sina.com image.
Sina.com

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Homo Sapiens

@madokafc I don't know why are you acting like this.All of the Bangladeshi people have great respect and goodwill towards Indonesia and we are looking for a very close and friendly partnership between the two countries.But you seems to hellbent on destroying our positive impression about Indonesia and to create a bad feeling which serves no purpose.I hope, you will realize this mistake and come again in a friendly manner.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## damiendehorn

Bilal9 said:


> *China's New Frigate Design Looks Awfully Familiar*
> 
> *The three-hull design is more heavily armed than the American ship that inspired it.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new frigate design being built for China's People's Liberation Army Navy bears a striking resemblance to the U.S. Navy's littoral combat ship. The design, as reported by Jane's Defense Weekly, uses a three-hull trimaran design and is more heavily armed than the _Independence_-class LCS ships.
> 
> A model of the ship design was being exhibited by the China Shipbuilding Trading Company at the IDEX 2017 arms show in Abu Dhabi. According to JDW, the ship displaces 2,450 tons and has a length of 465 feet. The ship is powered by diesel engines powering an electric propulsion system, giving it a cruising speed of 25 knots and the ability to sprint between 30 and 35 knots. It has a crew of more than 100.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rear view of ship, via Sina.com
> 
> The ship is impressively armed for its small size, packing a 76-millimeter gun in the bow, with a field of 16 or 32 vertical launch missile silos behind it. It also has two box launchers of four anti-ship missiles each, two 30-millimeter close-in weapon systems, and a pair of decoy rocket launchers for deflecting incoming missiles. The ship is built to support up to two helicopters with two hangars and a large helicopter landing pad.
> 
> The ship is very, very similar to the U.S. Navy's _Independence_-class Littoral Combat Ships. The _Independence_ class is roughly the same weight but 50 feet shorter and with typically thirty percent fewer crew. It is also capable of much greater speeds, "sprinting" for short distances at up to 45 knots. The baseline version of the U.S. Navy's trimarans have only a single, smaller 57-millimeter gun and two 30-millimeter guns. A new, upgunned version of the ship adding Hellfire anti-surface missiles and a new over-the-horizon anti-ship missile may begin construction next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Littoral Combat Ship Independence during builder's trials, 2009. Getty Images.
> 
> It's unclear why the Chinese Navy would want these ships. China already has a monohull frigate class, the Type 054A Jiangkai II. While the Type 054As are fifty percent larger in tonnage than the new trimaran design, the assembly line is already up and running having already produced 23 of the frigates. Trimaran hulls offer increased stability in high seas and wider hulls to accommodate side-by-side aircraft hangars. This suggests that aviation—both manned and unmanned—is going to be a bigger part of the Chinese Navy's surface fleet of the future.
> 
> This is not the first Chinese trimaran. The two relatively new Type 917 salvage and rescue ships serving with the North and East Sea Fleets also sport a three hull configuration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Type 917 salvage and rescue ship. Sina.com image.
> Sina.com



The ship shown at IDEX 2017, is mainly targeted at the export market. It combines a lot of the knowledge learnt from the type 056 corvettes and the type 917 support/rescue ships.It offers a lot for the tonnage, and is a good option for type 056 operators.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

damiendehorn said:


> The ship shown at IDEX 2017, is mainly targeted at the export market. It combines a lot of the knowledge learnt from the type 056 corvettes and the type 917 support/rescue ships.It offers a lot for the tonnage, and is a good option for type 056 operators.



The advantage is the large rear heli-deck and enclosure which can house not one, but two helis. Stability in high seas states is an added plus. Interesting variant - especially for SAR and Recon use.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

Doyalbaba said:


> @madokafc I don't know why are you acting like this.All of the Bangladeshi people have great respect and goodwill towards Indonesia and we are looking for a very close and friendly partnership between the two countries.But you seems to hellbent on destroying our positive impression about Indonesia and to create a bad feeling which serves no purpose.I hope, you will realize this mistake and come again in a friendly manner.


She is a hindu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

TopCat said:


> She is a hindu


Why is religion a big deal? I feel like this dude is an Indian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major 13625

Doyalbaba said:


> @madokafc I don't know why are you acting like this.All of the Bangladeshi people have great respect and goodwill towards Indonesia and we are looking for a very close and friendly partnership between the two countries.But you seems to hellbent on destroying our positive impression about Indonesia and to create a bad feeling which serves no purpose.I hope, you will realize this mistake and come again in a friendly manner.


i think she was dumbed by any Bangladeshi man, that's why taking revenge

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## damiendehorn

TopCat said:


> She is a hindu



Most likely an indian...



Bilal9 said:


> The advantage is the large rear heli-deck and enclosure which can house not one, but two helis. Stability in high seas states is an added plus. Interesting variant - especially for SAR and Recon use.



There does seem to be a lot of commonality between this design and the type 056. It would be ideal for Bangladesh yard to build after the type 056 build. High stability, large deck area and low draught....its also under 2500 tonnes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Guys lets not worry too much about random people leaving troll comments - move on. Let's stay relevant.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

BNS Nirmul P813 (Durjoy class)





BNS Durjoy P811(Durjoy class)





F111 Shadhinota Class










BNS Joyojatra





Bangladesh Naval Aviation Dornier Do 228NG MPA

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal9

Build being completed for P815 BNS Nishan (Modified ASW Durjoy Class AKA Durgom Class).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> Build being completed for P815 BNS Nishan (Modified ASW Durjoy Class AKA Durgom Class).


Extended bridge... negates stealth...


----------



## sahureka2

CGS Mansoor Ali (PL 73) - CGS Kamruzzaman (PL 74) , ех-F552 Urania - F553 Danaide





www.naviearmatori.net/albums/userpics/13326/1492105182.jpg





www.naviearmatori.net/albums/userpics/13326/1492105184.jpg

Photo lobito1971/naviearmatori

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Bilal9

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Extended bridge... negates stealth...



Well yeah, a bit I guess....

No design is a 100% anything, compromises do have to be made.....even if small ones. The point though is that - are those compromises worth it?


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Bilal9 said:


> The point though is that - are those compromises worth it?



well, that depends on the aim of the plan, doesn't it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bdslph

sahureka2 said:


> CGS Mansoor Ali (PL 73) - CGS Kamruzzaman (PL 74) , ех-F552 Urania - F553 Danaide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.naviearmatori.net/albums/userpics/13326/1492105182.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.naviearmatori.net/albums/userpics/13326/1492105184.jpg
> 
> Photo lobito1971/naviearmatori



they are perfect for the coast guard but how are they been equip with


----------



## BDforever

sahureka2 said:


> CGS Mansoor Ali (PL 73) - CGS Kamruzzaman (PL 74) , ех-F552 Urania - F553 Danaide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.naviearmatori.net/albums/userpics/13326/1492105182.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.naviearmatori.net/albums/userpics/13326/1492105184.jpg
> 
> Photo lobito1971/naviearmatori


when will be handed over ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sahureka2

[Quote = "BDforever post: 9381642, membro: 144896"]? Quando sarà consegnato [/ QUOTE]
24 April will be back in the sea to be transferred to the naval arsenal of La Spezia to finish the work, I think at the end of September, early October will be in Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bilal9

bdslph said:


> they are perfect for the coast guard but how are they been equip with








They kept the main gun mounts afore and will mount 76mm Chinese cannons on those I believe at some point. They also have kept the 1 x Oerlikon KBA 25mm gun. The helipad in the rear can accommodate an SAR heli (AW139's in our case).

The Selenia Aspide (Sea Sparrow) SAMs (four each) and torpedoes were to be overkill for the Coast Guard and have been taken out - as well as the tired/old sensors that supplied data to these weapons. However some of the following (or modern new replacement radars/sensor equivalents for navigation and remote sensing) may still be fitted per Bangladesh CGS Interim Coastal OPV requirements (for patrolling and policing fishing and mineral EEZ areas):

- 1 x SMA SPS-728 Navigation radar
- 1 x Selenia Fire control SPG-75 (RTN 30X) for Albatros and 76mm
Future Bangladesh CGS Medium (1200 ton plus) Coastal OPV platforms like these will surely be built locally and are already in planning. The 'Shobuj Bangla class' (see below) Inshore Patrol vessel (IPV) built locally at 300 tons are at the smaller end of the Patrol fleet in Bangladesh CGS use.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kandari-Hushiyaar

Nabil365 said:


> Glad to see the typical Indonesian maid behaviour coming from you.
> Ironic isn't it,more Bangladeshi in SG universities like NUS and NTU compared to Indonesians.
> And BD road cleaners in SG earn more and speak better english compared to you Indonesians.
> And more Bengali kids studies in prestigious schools in SG compared to Indonesians.
> So if we are dog,what are you guys?
> RATS?



Lets not attack Indonesia for one man. Indonesia is full of wonderful people.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

Kandari-Hushiyaar said:


> Lets not attack Indonesia for one man. Indonesia is full of wonderful people.



She's feMALE. Not MALE.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kandari-Hushiyaar

Bilal9 said:


> She's feMALE. Not MALE.



Nah , She is a he.


----------



## damiendehorn

Kandari-Hushiyaar said:


> Nah , She is a he.



Compromise guys its a tranny.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal9

damiendehorn said:


> Compromise guys its a tranny.



OK I knew it'd come to this at some point......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Bilal9 said:


> Future Bangladesh CGS Medium (1200 ton plus) Coastal OPV platforms like these will surely be built locally and are already in planning.



definitely.... we need more such ships quickly.....
the criminals in the seas aren't stopping for a minute....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

The Bangladesh Navy decommissioned a FACM squadron consisting of 5 Hegu class vessels on 30 March 2017. It is likely that the Navy will employ 500+ ton large patrol craft Durjoy class LPCM as replacements. https://www.bdmilitary.com/…/durjoy-class-large-patrol-cra…/









Durjoy Class Large Patrol Craft

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Avisheik

monitor said:


> The Bangladesh Navy decommissioned a FACM squadron consisting of 5 Hegu class vessels on 30 March 2017. It is likely that the Navy will employ 500+ ton large patrol craft Durjoy class LPCM as replacements. https://www.bdmilitary.com/…/durjoy-class-large-patrol-cra…/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Durjoy Class Large Patrol Craft



Any idea if they are getting transferred to coast guard or getting scrapped??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

Avisheik said:


> Any idea if they are getting transferred to coast guard or getting scrapped??



They were 33 years old all scrap by local tender.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

monitor said:


> They were 33 years old all scrap by local tender.



I guess BNS _Salam_ (P712) can be an interesting example though.... it was a Type 021 missile boat originally commissioned as BNS _Durnibar_ (P8127) on 10 November 1988..... it sank in River Kanaphuli during cyclone of 1991..... then it was recovered, renovated and recommissioned in 2002.... probably still in service....






this was December 2015.....










yet, these were converted way back in the 1990s when the ship was pretty new.... 
now the Type 24s are way too old... and too small for most purpose.... 
it also depends on how efficient their engines are.... with very low endurance, such vessels are of little use....

the Chamsuri-class boats probably also went through some conversion to be useful for patrol purpose....

this is BNS Tista (P315) in front.... in August 2016 ...... 60+ years in service!!!! 






it was was built as PBR 505, a Type 501 Kraljevica-class patrol boat for the Yugoslav Navy in 1956... she, along with her sister ship BNS Karnaphuli (P314) was transferred to BN on 6 June 1975.... she was recommissioned in 1995 after re-engining.... 

the point here is, ships much younger had been retired.... like the Type 062 boats that were retired recently... 

the quality of their maintenance have to be admired.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arthur

Bangladesh Coast Guard Ships “BCGS Syed Nazrul” and “BCGS Tajuddin " were at the Port of Colombo on 25th October 2016 on a goodwill visit.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Arthur

Lead ship of Shdhinota Class Corvette 'BNS Shadhinota' F 111.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Two types of BCGS Vessel Class builds progressing at DEW Narayanganj for anti-piracy, anti-smuggling, anti-human-trafficking and drug interdiction use....

First of two Fast Patrol Vessels (43m, 235 tons, 25+ knots, Operable Up to Sea State 4, Survivable up to sea state 6, CCS Class), and we need to call housekeeping pronto....






First of two Inshore Patrol Vessels (52m, 297 tons, 25+ knots, Operable Up to Sea State 4, Survivable up to sea state 6, CCS Class), This lead ship has been named 'BCGS Shobuj Bangla'......eventually there will be eight of this IPV class in total.....






As can be seen - weapons fitment hasn't been completed but will include,

2 × Oerlikon KBA 25mm Gun
2 × 14.5mm Gun

These 'Shobuj Bangla class' IPVs will slot below the Four Minerva class (BCGS Leader class) OPV vessels, and above the FPB's shown further above. BCGS will also get some ex-navy vessels as they are de-commissioned.

Other future new-builds for BCGS will include two larger (1500~2000 ton range) supply/replenishment vessels placed further offshore to increase the patrol range for the OPV's. This will help the OPV's decrease fishing and piracy crimes.






https://www.albd.org/index.php/en/u...o-giving-blue-economy-concept-into-reality-pm

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arthur

Bilal9 said:


> Two types of BCGS Vessel Class builds progressing at DEW Narayanganj for anti-piracy, anti-smuggling, anti-human-trafficking and drug interdiction use....
> 
> First of two Fast Patrol Vessels (43m, 235 tons, 25+ knots, Operable Up to Sea State 4, Survivable up to sea state 6, CCS Class), and we need to call housekeeping pronto....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of two Inshore Patrol Vessels (52m, 297 tons, 25+ knots, Operable Up to Sea State 4, Survivable up to sea state 6, CCS Class), This lead ship has been named 'BCGS Shobuj Bangla'......eventually there will be eight of this IPV class in total.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As can be seen - weapons fitment hasn't been completed but will include,
> 
> 2 × Oerlikon KBA 25mm Gun
> 2 × 14.5mm Gun
> 
> These 'Shobuj Bangla class' IPVs will slot below the Four Minerva class (BCGS Leader class) OPV vessels, and above the FPB's shown further above. BCGS will also get some ex-navy vessels as they are de-commissioned.
> 
> Other future new-builds for BCGS will include two larger (1500~2000 ton range) supply/replenishment vessels placed further offshore to increase the patrol range for the OPV's. This will help the OPV's decrease fishing and piracy crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.albd.org/index.php/en/u...o-giving-blue-economy-concept-into-reality-pm


They looks like to be little modified Padma Class patrol vessel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Khan saheb said:


> They looks like to be little modified Padma Class patrol vessel.



The hull shape of the 'Padma class' is different and I'd say not as sleek as the 'Shobuj Bangla class'. Length of hull is a bit shorter at 50m but yes, displacement is a bit more at 350 tons. Superstructure is a lot smaller for Padma (patrol range is likely shorter with not as much accommodation for personnel needed), and of course sensors for it are more sophisticated, as expected.....Arms fit is definitely heavier for Padma class (including more firepower and ManPads) and it specializes in Navy tasks like mine-laying etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Bilal9 said:


> The hull shape of the 'Padma class' is different and I'd say not as sleek as the 'Shobuj Bangla class'. Length of hull is a bit shorter at 50m but yes, displacement is same at 350 tons. Superstructure is a lot smaller for Padma (patrol range is shorter with not as much accommodation for personnel needed), and of course sensors for it are more sophisticated, as expected.....Arms fit is definitely heavier for Padma class (including ManPads) and it specializes in Navy tasks like mine-laying etc.



weapons fits cannot be a real difference.... they can at best be termed as versions of the same design....
these are the same ships actually.... 50.40m length.... 300ton (plus-mius) diplacement....

they are being mass-produced.... we need a lot more of these, as older ships go to the scrapyard....
see, how many ships need to be replaced.... and add to that the extras you need for the extra duties put on top due to a larger economy and population....

smaller boats (30m to 50m; coastal) -
8 Shanghai-class (30+ years; some retired)
4 Chamsuri-class (30+ years)
2 Kraljevica-class (60+ years)
5 Pabna-class (40+ years)

5 Type 21 missile/patrol boats (almost 30 years)
4 Type 24 missile boats (retired)

larger boats (45m to 60m; ocean-going) -
1 Type 37-class (30+ years)
4 River-class (30+ years)
6 Island-class (40+ years)
2 Meghna-class (30+ years)

in total, around 28 smaller boats and 13 larger boats need to be replaced just to keep the current posture....
and to build a bigger force, a lot more needs to be done....

so, this highlights the amount of shipbuilding effort that needs to be put in within the next 3-5 years....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arthur

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> weapons fits cannot be a real difference.... they can at best be termed as versions of the same design....
> these are the same ships actually.... 50.40m length.... 300ton (plus-mius) diplacement....
> 
> they are being mass-produced.... we need a lot more of these, as older ships go to the scrapyard....
> see, how many ships need to be replaced.... and add to that the extras you need for the extra duties put on top due to a larger economy and population....
> 
> smaller boats (30m to 50m; coastal) -
> 8 Shanghai-class (30+ years; some retired)
> 4 Chamsuri-class (30+ years)
> 2 Kraljevica-class (60+ years)
> 5 Pabna-class (40+ years)
> 
> 5 Type 21 missile/patrol boats (almost 30 years)
> 4 Type 24 missile boats (retired)
> 
> larger boats (45m to 60m; ocean-going) -
> 1 Type 37-class (30+ years)
> 4 River-class (30+ years)
> 6 Island-class (40+ years)
> 2 Meghna-class (30+ years)
> 
> in total, around 28 smaller boats and 13 larger boats need to be replaced just to keep the current posture....
> and to build a bigger force, a lot more needs to be done....
> 
> so, this highlights the amount of shipbuilding effort that needs to be put in within the next 3-5 years....


This is the estimated number of new ships that will be built & inducted -

25 Padma Class
8 Durhoy Class LPC
8 Shadhinota Class Corvette
8 4000 ton Class Frigates
Total 49 ships.

These are just the surface combatants fleet, we are also building & inducting many fleet replenishment ships,survey vessels, auxiliary & support ships; Submarines & aircrafts. 

By 2030 when these modernisation drive settles down, BN will be a very capable force with a completely brand new, stream lined & modern fleet.
As BN aims for an 150 strong fleet, next 10-15 year is very crucial.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Khan saheb said:


> This is the estimated number of new ships that will be built & inducted -
> 
> 25 Padma Class
> 8 Durhoy Class LPC
> 8 Shadhinota Class Corvette
> 8 4000 ton Class Frigates
> Total 49 ships.
> 
> By 2030 when these modernisation drive settles down, BN will ne capable force with a completely brand new & modern fleet.
> As BN aims for an 150 strong fleet, next 10-15 year os very crucial.



good points indeed....
yet, the pace of shipbuilding needs to move up.... replacement ships can only fill gaps left open, when the previous force was not even nearly enough.... I have listed 41 ships above that would have to be scrapped within the next 10 years to even less.... some are already retired or mothballed... 

we can't build a larger force if we just plug gaps left open by scrapped ships.... 
the pace has to be doubled.... I would like to see the Padma-class hull multiplied involving more shipyards.... let KSY concentrate on model ships.... then let other shipyards get the subcontracting.... KSY would lead there and use others' infrastructure to build those smaller vessels.... 

in the meantime, KSY can concentrate on building larger ships at new yards that are being built at Joymonirkhol and Payra.... DEWN can concentrate on smaller boats, like aluminium-hull and composite-hull.... 

auxiliary vessels can also be subcontracted to other shipyards.... KSY can lead there too....

in summary, Bangladesh has way too much shipbuilding resource to be left under-utilized.... with that many ships required within such a short time, this resource needs to be utilized fast....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arthur

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> good points indeed....
> yet, the pace of shipbuilding needs to move up.... replacement ships can only fill gaps left open, when the previous force was not even nearly enough.... I have listed 41 ships above that would have to be scrapped within the next 10 years to even less.... some are already retired or mothballed...
> 
> we can't build a larger force if we just plug gaps left open by scrapped ships....
> the pace has to be doubled.... I would like to see the Padma-class hull multiplied involving more shipyards.... let KSY concentrate on model ships.... then let other shipyards get the subcontracting.... KSY would lead there and use others' infrastructure to build those smaller vessels....
> 
> in the meantime, KSY can concentrate on building larger ships at new yards that are being built at Joymonirkhol and Payra.... DEWN can concentrate on smaller boats, like aluminium-hull and composite-hull....
> 
> auxiliary vessels can also be subcontracted to other shipyards.... KSY can lead there too....
> 
> in summary, Bangladesh has way too much shipbuilding resource to be left under-utilized.... with that many ships required within such a short time, this resource needs to be utilized fast....


DEWN has taken over the small PV construction. Also there is works going on to mordernise DEW itself & another shipyard will be constructed in Narayanganj for this purpose. Also Chittagong Shipyard & new shipyard in Payra as you mentioned.

I am not worried about just filling the gaps left by old ships, as the newer ships that are being inducted is technologically superior, in capabilities.


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Khan saheb said:


> As I posted last year, yes, DEWN has taken over the small PV construction. Also there is works going on to mordernise DEW itself & another shipyard will be constructed in Narayanganj for this purpose.



thats good for DEWN.... but there are at least 20 shipyards in BD that are capable of building classified ships.... some have already built ships for security forces (local and foreign).... I was talking about utilizing those resources.... 

when Western Marine was building OPV for Kenya, Rear Adm (Ret) Khurshed Alam visited the shipyard and said why not build such ships for our country?

এ উপলক্ষে আয়োজিত এক অনুষ্ঠানে স্বাগত বক্তব্যে ডব্লিউএমএসের চেয়ারম্যান মো. সাইফুল ইসলাম বলেন, ‘ওয়েস্টার্ন মেরিন অফশোর প্যাট্রোল ভেসেলের মতো অত্যাধুনিক প্রযুক্তির জাহাজ নির্মাণ করেছে। এটা এ খাতে বাংলাদেশের দক্ষতা প্রমাণ করে। যে কোনো দেশের সমুদ্রসীমার নিরাপত্তায় নিয়োজিত এ ধরনের জাহাজ নির্মাণের মাধ্যমে ওয়েস্টার্ন মেরিন ভবিষ্যতে দেশের অর্থনীতিতে আরো বেশি অবদান রাখতে চায়।’

প্রধান অতিথির বক্তব্যে পররাষ্ট্র সচিব রিয়ার অ্যাডমিরাল (অব.) খুরশিদ আলম বলেন, ‘উপকূলবর্তী সীমানার নিরাপত্তা রক্ষার্থে বিদেশী রাষ্ট্রের জন্য অফশোর প্যাট্রোল তৈরি করে ওয়েস্টার্ন মেরিন এক নতুন উচ্চতায় পৌঁছবে।’ এ ধরনের জাহাজ নির্মাণের মাধ্যমে ওয়েস্টার্ন মেরিন বাংলাদেশ সরকারকেও সহায়তা করতে পারে বলে জানান তিনি।
http://bonikbarta.net/bangla/news/2...এমএস-পরিদর্শনে-ডেনমার্ক-কেনিয়ার-প্রতিনিধি-দল/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Khan saheb said:


> This is the estimated number of new ships that will be built & inducted -
> 
> 25 Padma Class
> 8 Durhoy Class LPC
> 8 Shadhinota Class Corvette
> 8 4000 ton Class Frigates
> Total 49 ships.
> 
> These are just the surface combatants fleet, we are also building & inducting many fleet replenishment ships,survey vessels, auxiliary & support ships; Submarines & aircrafts.
> 
> By 2030 when these modernisation drive settles down, BN will be a very capable force with a completely brand new, stream lined & modern fleet.
> As BN aims for an 150 strong fleet, next 10-15 year is very crucial.



Five 350 ton Padma class vessels were built simultaneously at KSY over the span of a bit over 20 months -which is pretty fast, even for builds in first world countries or China. It is possible that they may repeat this feat there again, while also building further two 650 ton LPC builds..... The Padma Classes are built out in the open yard while the LPC's are built indoors in the fabrication hall.

Per a news report published earlier,

"Khulna Shipyard signed the construction contract with the Bangladesh Navy on 2 May 2010 and Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina inaugurated the construction on 5 March 2011. The first warship of this class, BNS Padma was launched on 8 October 2012 and commissioned into the Bangladesh Navy on 24 January 2013. The second patrol craft in the class, BNS Surma, was launched on 23 January 2013 and commissioned into the Bangladesh Navy on 29 August 2013. The other three ships BNS Aparajeya, BNS Adamya and BNS Atandra were handed over to the Bangladesh Navy on 15 December 2013. These three ships were commissioned on 23 December 2013. "






BNS Atandra (Padma Class) on patrol off shore 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=736800093027642





Bangladesh CGS Leader Class 1200 ton OPV random shots in Italy undergoing refurbishment....and dry dock getting a little <not dry>....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

Khan saheb said:


> This is the estimated number of new ships that will be built & inducted -
> 
> 25 Padma Class
> 8 Durhoy Class LPC
> 8 Shadhinota Class Corvette
> 8 4000 ton Class Frigates
> Total 49 ships.
> 
> These are just the surface combatants fleet, we are also building & inducting many fleet replenishment ships,survey vessels, auxiliary & support ships; Submarines & aircrafts.
> 
> By 2030 when these modernisation drive settles down, BN will be a very capable force with a completely brand new, stream lined & modern fleet.
> As BN aims for an 150 strong fleet, next 10-15 year is very crucial.



We need to invest in ammunition and missiles now. We can save tons of money if we could produce some of them which have to be continuously replenished.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> thats good for DEWN.... but there are at least 20 shipyards in BD that are capable of building classified ships.... some have already built ships for security forces (local and foreign).... I was talking about utilizing those resources....
> 
> when Western Marine was building OPV for Kenya, Rear Adm (Ret) Khurshed Alam visited the shipyard and said why not build such ships for our country?
> 
> এ উপলক্ষে আয়োজিত এক অনুষ্ঠানে স্বাগত বক্তব্যে ডব্লিউএমএসের চেয়ারম্যান মো. সাইফুল ইসলাম বলেন, ‘ওয়েস্টার্ন মেরিন অফশোর প্যাট্রোল ভেসেলের মতো অত্যাধুনিক প্রযুক্তির জাহাজ নির্মাণ করেছে। এটা এ খাতে বাংলাদেশের দক্ষতা প্রমাণ করে। যে কোনো দেশের সমুদ্রসীমার নিরাপত্তায় নিয়োজিত এ ধরনের জাহাজ নির্মাণের মাধ্যমে ওয়েস্টার্ন মেরিন ভবিষ্যতে দেশের অর্থনীতিতে আরো বেশি অবদান রাখতে চায়।’
> 
> প্রধান অতিথির বক্তব্যে পররাষ্ট্র সচিব রিয়ার অ্যাডমিরাল (অব.) খুরশিদ আলম বলেন, ‘উপকূলবর্তী সীমানার নিরাপত্তা রক্ষার্থে বিদেশী রাষ্ট্রের জন্য অফশোর প্যাট্রোল তৈরি করে ওয়েস্টার্ন মেরিন এক নতুন উচ্চতায় পৌঁছবে।’ এ ধরনের জাহাজ নির্মাণের মাধ্যমে ওয়েস্টার্ন মেরিন বাংলাদেশ সরকারকেও সহায়তা করতে পারে বলে জানান তিনি।
> http://bonikbarta.net/bangla/news/2015-04-28/35235/ডব্লিউএমএস-পরিদর্শনে-ডেনমার্ক-কেনিয়ার-প্রতিনিধি-দল/



The design for the OPV was developed by Western Marine and it was built to Bureau Veritas classification. Designed to sail at a maximum speed of 35 knots, the vessel has a hybrid propulsion system comprising a controllable pitch propeller and dual water-jet system. This affords both fuel saving using a single prop-screw for normal operation as well as short sprints for chases using two maneuverable water-jets on each side. 

The OPV will operate over a range of more than 1,500 nautical miles in the Indian Ocean off East Africa to ensure the safety of Kenyan flagged fishing vessels and features a helipad for operation of a 5-tonne helicopter.

Only reason this may be a bit of overkill for Bangladesh is that this single build cost around $20 million, which is quite a bit higher than what each Padma class cost our navy.

The pluses/minuses for Kenyan OPV is:

Pros: 

Much faster than Padma class (uses water-jets) for 35 knot sprints
Features a heli-pad
Features longer endurance for longer patrols
Cons:

Too complicated a drive-train (use of water-jet may really not be needed in this small an OPV). And 35 knots may be overkill for dealing with the types of rogue/pirate boats encountered in Kenyan waters.
Too costly ($20 Million - my guess Padma class cost around $10~11 Million each at best) 
Using two Padma classes instead of one of these affords more flexibility, less wear and tear etc......
Helipads in this small a vessel may be a waste
Involvement of middlemen like Danish shipwright firms in this build hiked up the cost, but Kenyan officials needed the Danes for some reason.....
BV classification is also overkill, CCS classification from China should have been fine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arthur

Bilal9 said:


> Too costly ($20 Million - my guess Padma class cost around $10~11 Million each at best)


padma class costs 30-35 Crore BDT. This figure was given by the then CNS. He said Padma class costs 30-35 crore opposed to 100 crore BDT to imports such a ship off the shelf.

Damn cheap, isn't it??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Khan saheb said:


> padma class costs 30-35 Crore BDT. This figure was given by the then CNS. He said Padma class costs 30-35 crore opposed to 100 crore BDT to imports such a ship off the shelf.
> 
> Damn cheap, isn't it??



Well - I was just making a guess at USD 10 million for the Padma Class, by your information then Tk. 35 crore = USD 4,233,000.00 or roughly $4.2 million. Yes quite a bit cheaper.

Kenyan-ra shombhoboto poisha kisu edik odik kore felsey. $20 million is quite high for their OPV. If we built this for our Navy it'd cost a lot less.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Bilal9 said:


> "Khulna Shipyard signed the construction contract with the Bangladesh Navy on 2 May 2010 and Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina inaugurated the construction on 5 March 2011. BNS Aparajeya, BNS Adamya and BNS Atandra were handed over to the Bangladesh Navy on 15 December 2013."



great post indeed.... great compilation of timelines....
yet, from job commissioning to ship commissioning (finishing whole class) is 3 years 8 months or 44 months....
from work start to ship commissioning is 2 years 10 months or 34 months.... 
that way, on an average one ship was delivered in every 7 to 9 months...... thats a good rate if you count the number of ships... yet, for a very uncomplicated ship like the Padma-class, it may be just about okay.... 

this isn't wartime yet.... so, to increase the speed of building, several yards can be employed simultaneously... that way, one ship doesn't need to wait the launching of another one.... I was actually talking of job distribution in my posts above....



Bilal9 said:


> The design for the OPV was developed by Western Marine



nope.... Western Marine doesn't design....
this ship was European designed and funded.... WMS just got the subcontracting job.... 
the cost was in the hands of the Europeans... they gave us the job...
a lot of Western Marine ships were designed in the UK, Singapore or even India...



Bilal9 said:


> The OPV features a helipad for operation of a 5-tonne helicopter.
> 
> Helipads in this small a vessel may be a waste





Bilal9 said:


> Only reason this may be a bit of overkill for Bangladesh is that this single build cost around $20 million, which is quite a bit higher than what each Padma class cost our navy.


this is the most important feature of the ship that differentiates with the ones we're building today.... 
the OPVs that we're likely to build, have to have helipads at least... in that case, cost would have to be revised...



Bilal9 said:


> Involvement of middlemen like Danish shipwright firms in this build hiked up the cost, but Kenyan officials needed the Danes for some reason.....



they donated the ship to the Kenyans.... so, their companies must do some profit... he he

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bengal Tiger 71

*Bangladesh Navy may procure this giant after 2025. *
*Type 052C destroyer (Luyang II class)*
*



*
*
Destroyer
Displacement: 7,000 tons
Length: 155.5 m (510 ft 2 in)
Beam: 17.2 m (56 ft 5 in)
Draught: 6.1 m (20 ft 0 in)
Propulsion:

Combined diesel or gas
2 DN80 / 2 UGT25000 gas turbines each generating 24 MW / 28 MW and
2 MTU Friedrichshafen 12V 1163TB83 diesels each generating 5 MW
Speed: 32 knots (59 km/h; 37 mph)
Complement: 280
Sensors and
processing systems:

H/LJG-346 multifunction active phased array radar
Anti stealth H/LJQ-517B radar with Yagi antenna
H/LJQ-364 low altitude and surface search radar
H/LJQ-366 other-thee-horizon surface search & targeting radar
H/LJP-349 fire control radar for close-in weapon systems
H/LJP-344A phased array fire control radar for main gun
H/SJD-9 active/passive sonar
dipping sonar
Armament:

48 HHQ-9 long-range surface-to-air missiles
8 C-805 anti-ship / land attack cruise missiles or
8 HN-2 land attack cruise missiles[1] or
8 YJ-62 anti-ship / land attack cruise missiles
1 × Type 210 100 mm dual purpose gun
2 × 30mm Type 730 close-in weapons systems
6 torpedo tubes
4 × 18-tube decoy rocket launcher
Aircraft carried: 1 helicopter: Kamov Ka-27 or Harbin Z-9C ASW/SAR
Aviation facilities:

Stern hangar
Helicopter landing platform
*


----------



## UKBengali

Bengal Tiger 71 said:


> *Bangladesh Navy may procure this giant after 2025. *
> *Type 052C destroyer (Luyang II class)*
> *
> View attachment 392248
> *
> 
> *Destroyer*
> *Displacement: 7,000 tons*
> *Length: 155.5 m (510 ft 2 in)*
> *Beam: 17.2 m (56 ft 5 in)*
> *Draught: 6.1 m (20 ft 0 in)*
> *Propulsion:*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Combined diesel or gas
> 
> 2 DN80 / 2 UGT25000 gas turbines each generating 24 MW / 28 MW and
> 
> 2 MTU Friedrichshafen 12V 1163TB83 diesels each generating 5 MW
> *
> *Speed: 32 knots (59 km/h; 37 mph)*
> *Complement: 280*
> *Sensors and*
> *processing systems:*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> H/LJG-346 multifunction active phased array radar
> 
> Anti stealth H/LJQ-517B radar with Yagi antenna
> 
> H/LJQ-364 low altitude and surface search radar
> 
> H/LJQ-366 other-thee-horizon surface search & targeting radar
> 
> H/LJP-349 fire control radar for close-in weapon systems
> 
> H/LJP-344A phased array fire control radar for main gun
> 
> H/SJD-9 active/passive sonar
> 
> dipping sonar
> *
> *Armament:*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 48 HHQ-9 long-range surface-to-air missiles
> 
> 8 C-805 anti-ship / land attack cruise missiles or
> 
> 8 HN-2 land attack cruise missiles[1] or
> 
> 8 YJ-62 anti-ship / land attack cruise missiles
> 
> 1 × Type 210 100 mm dual purpose gun
> 
> 2 × 30mm Type 730 close-in weapons systems
> 
> 6 torpedo tubes
> 
> 4 × 18-tube decoy rocket launcher
> *
> *Aircraft carried: 1 helicopter: Kamov Ka-27 or Harbin Z-9C ASW/SAR*
> *Aviation facilities:*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Stern hangar
> 
> Helicopter landing platform
> *



No, it will most like be the Type-052D as that is superior.


----------



## Bengal Tiger 71

UKBengali said:


> No, it will most like be the Type-052D as that is superior.


052D is the latest one, so China may not provide us.


----------



## UKBengali

Bengal Tiger 71 said:


> 052D is the latest one, so China may not provide us.



By 2025 they will.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bengal Tiger 71

UKBengali said:


> By 2025 they will.


After completed the 2030 forces goal, BD will far ahead then the bully.

After 2025 destroyer is coming.

After 2030 BD will must think about the aircraft carrier.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Bengal Tiger 71 said:


> After completed the 2030 forces goal, BD will far ahead then the bully.
> 
> After 2025 destroyer is coming.
> 
> After 2030 BD will must think about the aircraft carrier.



exactly!!
what Bangladesh is displaying in 2017, it gives an indication of whats likely to be seen by 2025.... by that time Bangladesh won't be dependent on anyone.... in fact, it would be a very powerful state.... there's more than likely that by that time Bangladesh will produce ships that would put destroyers into shame!!


----------



## Bilal9

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> nope.... Western Marine doesn't design....
> this ship was European designed and funded.... WMS just got the subcontracting job....
> the cost was in the hands of the Europeans... they gave us the job...
> a lot of Western Marine ships were designed in the UK, Singapore or even India...



Well - my information is different then. They do design with CAD Ship design software and have been since their inception.

Also - there are various other marine engineering consulting firms locally they cooperate with whose design capability is even better than theirs.....

Please see my previous post,

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/bangladesh-navy.168818/page-217#post-9349193

Also, please see video below at 1:41......











BNS Nirmul is a Durjoy-class patrol craft (semi stealth) of Bangladesh Navy (BN). She is the second ship of the class. She is serving the Bangladesh Navy from 2013. Two out of a total of eight were built in China, the rest are being built locally, and two are already completed.

The LPC is armed with a single AK-176 naval gun and four C-704 Surface-to-surface missiles (SSM) mounted aft. In addition, it has two Oerlikon 20 mm cannon mounted amidships which can be used in an anti-aircraft role. For use in Anti-submarine warfare (ASW) it has two forward-mounted 6-tube EDS-25A 250mm ASW rocket launchers and decoy launchers.

Its primary mission is to protect both the fishing fleets and the oil and gas fields and other Economic Zones. In addition, It can also serve in an anti-ship role as well as undertaking limited anti-submarine warfare (ASW) operations.





CGS Syed Nazrul (PL 71)

One of four Leader Class Offshore patrol vessel of Bangladesh Coast Guard refitted at Fincantieri. Delivery of CGS Syed Nazrul (PL 71) was completed on 3 August 2016.

Small Maritime museum being set up at Naval HQ in Banani.....great place to take the kids....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bengal Tiger 71 said:


> After completed the 2030 forces goal, BD will far ahead then the bully.
> 
> After 2025 destroyer is coming.
> 
> After 2030 BD will must think about the aircraft carrier.


HOld your horses  we haven't reached aircraft Carrier territory even after 2030... we won't require it... cost + modern naval warfare questions the need and effectiveness of carriers...
And do you want to be like India? Buying a years old carrier and then struggling to keep the ship working? Even if we get one... it has to be first from the Chinese... a used one and immediately a indigenous one or we won't be able to stay afloat in carrier game. Rather if I had a say... I would expand my subs fleet.


----------



## Bengal Tiger 71

Mohammed Khaled said:


> HOld your horses  we haven't reached aircraft Carrier territory even after 2030... we won't require it... cost + modern naval warfare questions the need and effectiveness of carriers...
> And do you want to be like India? Buying a years old carrier and then struggling to keep the ship working? Even if we get one... it has to be first from the Chinese... a used one and immediately a indigenous one or we won't be able to stay afloat in carrier game. Rather if I had a say... I would expand my subs fleet.



There is a proverb in Bengal, the ribbon is curved if you do not know dance. No one cares if the person does not have power. i think after 2030 political game will be huge change like today's Australia cricket team, so if the development of armed forces going at like present condition then nothing is impossible.


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Bilal9 said:


> Well - my information is different then. They do design with CAD Ship design software and have been since their inception.
> 
> Also - there are various other marine engineering consulting firms locally they cooperate with whose design capability is even better than theirs.....
> 
> Please see my previous post,
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/bangladesh-navy.168818/page-217#post-9349193


to be honest, I want our companies to be able to design.... but its not that we should make claims even though we don't.... 

this is Western Cruise.... designed by an Indian company....





*Offshore Patrol Vessel*

JGH Marine A/S has recently also ventured into the design, construction and delivery of highly specialized and high speed Offshore Patrol Vessels (OPV’s).
OPV can be designed specifically to the requirements of the end user and the objectives and operation to be performed by the specific Offshore Patrol Vessel.
Together with the design, construction and supply of OPV JGH Marine A/S is able to provide tailor-made training and education programs for the crews to operate the vessel to ensure the right capabilities for operation are available for the end user.
http://www.jghmarine.dk/WhatWeDo/Offshore-Patrol-Vessel










*"The Offshore Patrol Vessel is being constructed at JGH partner yard in Bangladesh where it is currently under construction."*
http://www.jghmarine.dk/Projects/Offshore-Patrol-Vessel-for-Kenya

absolutely no mention or recognition of Western Marine here!!! 

that same company built quite a few ships from Bangladesh.... its listed in their website, but they just don't bother to mention!!

these are Western donation projects.... they specifically mention who gets the job.... JGH would surely get the job if its a Danish project.... they won't build it in Europe because its too expensive to build it over there.... but they do want to employ their highly-paid design engineers.... there we go....


----------



## 帅的一匹

BD navy exercise with their new subs
http://slide.ipad.sina.com.cn/play.php?sid=323&id=50072&ch=8#p=4

Look at the big smiley on Sheikh Hasina's face.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Arthur

From @wanglaokan 's link. Some of thse were also upoloaded by @grey boy 2 too.






















View attachment 392677

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 帅的一匹

A new threshold had begun, congrats to Bangladesh navy!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bd_4_ever

Hold on your horses people.

We dont need AC and nor we will look for one. Our priority should be to be a modern, tri-level fleet with extensive capabilities in all sections. Focus then on the naval air arm and keep building an integrated defense network with short and long range radars. Furthermore, need to shed more time on the coastal defense batteries.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arthur

wanglaokan said:


> A new threshold had begun, congrats to Bangladesh navy!



With Chinese technological assistance BN will continue to excel.
Next in line is eight 4000 ton air-defence frigates, more submarines & ASW aircraft.

It's time to grow! Cheers!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

bd_4_ever said:


> Hold on your horses people.
> 
> We dont need AC and nor we will look for one. Our priority should be to be a modern, tri-level fleet with extensive capabilities in all sections. Focus then on the naval air arm and keep building an integrated defense network with short and long range radars. Furthermore, need to shed more time on the coastal defense batteries.


Truth! What we need for effective deterrence is afvancement in submarine, aerial and cyber warfare... coupled with improvements in anti armor that we are seeing now being implemented. We don't need a strategic presence... but a regional influence



Khan saheb said:


> With Chinese technological assistance BN will continue to excel.
> Next in line is eight 4000 ton air-defence frigates, more submarines & ASW aircraft.
> 
> It's time to grow! Cheers!


4000tons... never imagined this day come eight years back.  cheers!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Mohammed Khaled said:


> never imagined this day come eight years back.  cheers!


এখন অনেক কিছুই হবে, যা কেউ আনে নি ভাবে...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Mohammed Khaled said:


> We don't need a strategic presence... but a regional influence



Indian Ocean is a big region, brother.... its strategic.... he he
and don't forget South America.... we do get all our sugar, copper and soybean from there, right?....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> Indian Ocean is a big region, brother.... its strategic.... he he
> and don't forget South America.... we do get all our sugar, copper and soybean from there, right?....


Yeah but bd has more important things to have first than aircraft carriers provided we are looking for a global presence (which we aren't)
And to have a presence at Indian Ocean we don't need aircraft carriers... we aren't looking to wage war... that aircraft carrier money can instead get us so many subs that we would have reached our goal of area denial in the first place.


----------



## TopCat

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Yeah but bd has more important things to have first than aircraft carriers provided we are looking for a global presence (which we aren't)
> And to have a presence at Indian Ocean we don't need aircraft carriers... we aren't looking to wage war... that aircraft carrier money can instead get us so many subs that we would have reached our goal of area denial in the first place.



Before aircraft carrier we need to learn how to make a aircraft. We are not deluded like our other neighbor.


----------



## Stuttgart001

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Yeah but bd has more important things to have first than aircraft carriers provided we are looking for a global presence (which we aren't)
> And to have a presence at Indian Ocean we don't need aircraft carriers... we aren't looking to wage war... that aircraft carrier money can instead get us so many subs that we would have reached our goal of area denial in the first place.


The aircraft carrier is really costly to sustain .
But who knows. You know a lot of medium nations have or used to have carrier，like Thailand and Argentina which are both smaller than BD in terms of population.
Since BD's economy is developed fastest in south Asian nations now, the financial situation would be very well in the future.
As soon as the economy grows continuously, sustaining a conventional carrier is not a big deal for BD.



TopCat said:


> Before aircraft carrier we need to learn how to make a aircraft. We are not deluded like our other neighbor.


Believe me. Making a practical aircraft is more difficult than sustaining a carrier technically.
There're more than 10 nations owning carriers but only a few could make aircrafts.



Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> Indian Ocean is a big region, brother.... its strategic.... he he
> and don't forget South America.... we do get all our sugar, copper and soybean from there, right?....


It is the trend that more and more nations would have carriers .
Because of the globalization , the maritime route is very important to those nations which have huge trade with others.


----------



## monitor

Bengal Tiger 71 said:


> *Bangladesh Navy may procure this giant after 2025. *
> *Type 052C destroyer (Luyang II class)*
> *
> View attachment 392248
> *
> 
> *Destroyer*
> *Displacement: 7,000 tons*
> *Length: 155.5 m (510 ft 2 in)*
> *Beam: 17.2 m (56 ft 5 in)*
> *Draught: 6.1 m (20 ft 0 in)*
> *Propulsion:*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Combined diesel or gas
> 
> 2 DN80 / 2 UGT25000 gas turbines each generating 24 MW / 28 MW and
> 
> 2 MTU Friedrichshafen 12V 1163TB83 diesels each generating 5 MW
> *
> *Speed: 32 knots (59 km/h; 37 mph)*
> *Complement: 280*
> *Sensors and*
> *processing systems:*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> H/LJG-346 multifunction active phased array radar
> 
> Anti stealth H/LJQ-517B radar with Yagi antenna
> 
> H/LJQ-364 low altitude and surface search radar
> 
> H/LJQ-366 other-thee-horizon surface search & targeting radar
> 
> H/LJP-349 fire control radar for close-in weapon systems
> 
> H/LJP-344A phased array fire control radar for main gun
> 
> H/SJD-9 active/passive sonar
> 
> dipping sonar
> *
> *Armament:*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 48 HHQ-9 long-range surface-to-air missiles
> 
> 8 C-805 anti-ship / land attack cruise missiles or
> 
> 8 HN-2 land attack cruise missiles[1] or
> 
> 8 YJ-62 anti-ship / land attack cruise missiles
> 
> 1 × Type 210 100 mm dual purpose gun
> 
> 2 × 30mm Type 730 close-in weapons systems
> 
> 6 torpedo tubes
> 
> 4 × 18-tube decoy rocket launcher
> *
> *Aircraft carried: 1 helicopter: Kamov Ka-27 or Harbin Z-9C ASW/SAR*
> *Aviation facilities:*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Stern hangar
> 
> Helicopter landing platform
> *


After 2025 this beast will be too old to get. We are developing so it's not 2025 but by 2020 we may order type 52D .


Khan saheb said:


> This is the estimated number of new ships that will be built & inducted -
> 
> 25 Padma Class
> 8 Durhoy Class LPC
> 8 Shadhinota Class Corvette
> 8 4000 ton Class Frigates
> Total 49 ships.
> 
> These are just the surface combatants fleet, we are also building & inducting many fleet replenishment ships,survey vessels, auxiliary & support ships; Submarines & aircrafts.
> 
> By 2030 when these modernisation drive settles down, BN will be a very capable force with a completely brand new, stream lined & modern fleet.
> As BN aims for an 150 strong fleet, next 10-15 year is very crucial.


What's your source or rational for this wild estimates. 



Bengal Tiger 71 said:


> 052D is the latest one, so China may not provide us.


No reason to not provide us. 



Bengal Tiger 71 said:


> After completed the 2030 forces goal, BD will far ahead then the bully.
> 
> After 2025 destroyer is coming.
> 
> After 2030 BD will must think about the aircraft carrier.




Inshaalla.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stuttgart001

monitor said:


> No reason to not provide us.


IMO, as soon as the 055 enter service massively, the 052D is free for sale.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stuttgart001

Topol said:


> If Bangladesh goes for a carrier it will most like be an LHD which come in the range of 15000 - 25000 tonnes and are much more manageable.


It depends on the economy of BD in future.
Anyway BD is a nation with a big population and relative long coastline.
It has to protect its interests on sea.
LHD is a warship for amphibious combat ,and i am afraid BD do not need this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Yeah but bd has more important things to have first than aircraft carriers provided we are looking for a global presence (which we aren't)
> And to have a presence at Indian Ocean we don't need aircraft carriers... we aren't looking to wage war... that aircraft carrier money can instead get us so many subs that we would have reached our goal of area denial in the first place.



did I talk about a carrier in my post?.... no?

see, Bangladesh is a global player.... its a reality.... take it, or leave it... 
if you had been following the IORA summit in Jakarta, IPU conference in Dhaka, recognition of Kosovo, chairmanship of OPCW..... you were supposed to know that....

you'll soon learn of Bangladesh's stuff in Latin America as well.... already things are moving in Africa, Eastern Europe and Central Asia.... more to come.... these are not strategic, but geopolitical plays.... have some faith with this state....



Topol said:


> Both Thailand and Argentina possessed light carriers with the ARA Veinticinco de Mayo having 19900 tonnes displacement and the HTMS Chakri naruebet being 11486 tonnes diplacement.
> Unfortunately no one builds fleet carriers this small anymore with the smallest under construction being the almost complete 40000 tone INS Vikrant.
> 
> If Bangladesh goes for a carrier it will most like be an LHD which come in the range of 15000 - 25000 tonnes and are much more manageable and also suits their current doctrine.
> 
> They can go for the VSTOL 26000 tonne Juan Carlos Class but they will have to sell their soul to the US for F35s if they want to operate fixed wing aircraft from it.



I hope you know Bangladesh's aims.... right?



Stuttgart001 said:


> The aircraft carrier is really costly to sustain .



aircraft carrier is a dying breed.... its for those who fight 10,000 miles away from home and doesn't get access to a land base.... because nobody likes them.... is not gonna be same for us.... 

we'll develop new categories.... new purpose requires new categories.... old purpose is gone; so is old categories...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stuttgart001

Topol said:


> They can go for the VSTOL 26000 tonne Juan Carlos Class but they will have to sell their soul to the US for F35s if they want to operate fixed wing aircraft from it.


The VSTOL fighters are more costly and hard to maintain with a weaker capability , compared to fix wing aircrafts.
It is not a reasonable decision to have it .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stuttgart001

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> I was only mentioning them because they are the only aircraft which can be currently operated from a carrier like the Juan Carlos.


Actually, some naval fighter like Mig-29Ks could take off the ski-jump deck with a taxiing of rough 100 meters with semi-oiled and semi-armed state.
As soon as the deck of the ship is longer than 200 meters , it could deploy MIG-29Ks even Su-33 inefficiently but theoretically.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Topol said:


> Of course bro nothing less than World Domination.
> (just joking)



that means.... you don't know.... right?



Stuttgart001 said:


> Actually, some naval fighter like Mig-29Ks could take off the ski-jump deck with a taxiing of rough 100 meters with semi-oiled and semi-armed state.
> As soon as the deck of the ship is longer than 200 meters , it could deploy MIG-29Ks even Su-33 inefficiently but theoretically.


did you quote me?


----------



## Stuttgart001

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> that means.... you don't know.... right?
> 
> 
> did you quote me?


Sorry，ihave made a mistake


----------



## Species

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> you'll soon learn of Bangladesh's stuff in Latin America as well.... already things are moving in Africa, Eastern Europe and Central Asia.... more to come.... these are not strategic, but geopolitical plays.... have some faith with this state....



We have got good presence in the western coast of Africa but I believe we should also increase our presence in the eastern coast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stuttgart001

Species said:


> We have got good presence in the western coast of Africa but I believe we should also increase our presence in the eastern coast.


For that objective,carrier matters

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arthur

monitor said:


> What's your source or rational for this wild estimates.



 



Topol said:


> Both Thailand and Argentina possessed light carriers with the ARA Veinticinco de Mayo having 19900 tonnes displacement and the HTMS Chakri naruebet being 11486 tonnes diplacement.
> Unfortunately no one builds fleet carriers this small anymore with the smallest under construction being the almost complete 40000 tone INS Vikrant.
> 
> If Bangladesh goes for a carrier it will most like be an LHD which come in the range of 15000 - 25000 tonnes and are much more manageable and also suits their current doctrine.
> 
> They can go for the VSTOL 26000 tonne Juan Carlos Class but they will have to sell their soul to the US for F35s if they want to operate fixed wing aircraft from it.





Stuttgart001 said:


> Actually, some naval fighter like Mig-29Ks could take off the ski-jump deck with a taxiing of rough 100 meters with semi-oiled and semi-armed state.
> As soon as the deck of the ship is longer than 200 meters , it could deploy MIG-29Ks even Su-33 inefficiently but theoretically.



China actually has something that's very intriguing for me. This....





22000 tons & 198 meter. Some redesign to turn it into a ski jump -conventional carrier seems plausible. Can support a fixed wing aircraft like Mig 29k.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Species

Topol said:


> Jokes aside in the Naval scenario I am basing my posts on Bangladesh's forces goal 2030 initiative.
> This involves comprehensive modernization of the Navy to assert control over the Bay of Bengal region and eventually to have influence in the strategic Malacca straits.
> 
> The modernization can be seen by the ramping up of local naval production and acquiring of submarines.
> 
> The consolidation of offshore oil and gas fields is also a catalyst for this modernization.
> 
> Am I right??
> Feel free to add if I missed anything.



No, the power projection is targeted towards both western and eastern parts of Indian ocean, which means from Africa to Malacca. We need to safeguard our logistical supplies to our operations in the Mediterranean while Africa is set to emerge as a key source of raw materials for our industries and of certain food grains to ensure our food security.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Species said:


> We have got good presence in the western coast of Africa but I believe we should also increase our presence in the eastern coast.



actually we have a lot of work to do here.... 
these areas are being kept under unrest to prevent any normal operations.... we just have to let these countries breathe more easily.... thats what they need.....

military platforms are outcome of objectives.... objectives are not set based on platforms.... our objective is not to colonise Africa....



Stuttgart001 said:


> For that objective,carrier matters



well, thats for colonial occupation forces... we're not that....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stuttgart001

Khan saheb said:


> 22000 tons & 198 meter. Some redesign to turn it into a ski jump -conventional carrier seems plausible. Can support a fixed wing aircraft like Mig 29k.


It's not a good idea because of inefficiency.
In that situation, you could only launch a jet once a time. More worse, the work of takeoff and take back could not be conducted simultaneously.

It is practical that there must at least be a 250 meters long main deck with a angle deck .



Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> well, thats for colonial occupation forces... we're not that....


I don't understand.
Most of nations do not use their carrier to occupy others but protect their maritime interest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

Topol said:


> It might work but it is faced with one fundamental problem for operation jet aircraft - the flight deck is straight ie: the landing stretch shares the takeoff stretch.
> 
> There is a quora link which better explains the issue but I can't post links yet. Any way I can message you the link??
> 
> You can potentially operate mig-29Ks off of it but you will have to deal with a very severe performance degradation. VTSOL aircraft will work better but the only viable one in the market is the F35.


Very good points. 
Please, feel free to share. I think there is an option for IM in the forum. Go to members profile, click the message option. I haven't used the option yet though. 


Stuttgart001 said:


> It's not a good idea because of inefficiency.
> In that situation, you could only launch a jet once a time. More worse, the work of takeoff and take back could not be conducted simultaneously.
> 
> It is practical that there must at least be a 250 meters long main deck with a angle deck .


Very clear points there. 



Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> well, thats for colonial occupation forces... we're not that..



It's not like that. A ship isn't good or bad itself, it's what you aim to do with it.

When you are operating a fleet thousands of mile away at the African cost, you have to necessarily provide air & ASW cover over the Area Of Operations. How will you provide that?

Of coruse colonial & imperial expansonism is against the spirit of Bangladesh & Benglai's as a nation. We will look for interest mutually, we will work with the people not the opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stuttgart001

Khan saheb said:


> China actually has something that's very intriguing for me. This....


In post 2030, I think Liaoning and 001A could be available for BD and Pakistan, cause the two carriers with ski-jump deck are stopgap for PLAN.
With a 300 meter long deck, it could provide a substantial advantage on either defensive or offensive combat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Stuttgart001 said:


> I don't understand.
> Most of nations do not use their carrier to occupy others but protect their maritime interest.



most nations follow Western prescriptions to design ships.... that doesn't mean we also need to do that....



Khan saheb said:


> It's not like that. A ship isn't good or bad itself, it's what you aim to do with it.



a ship is designed according to the aim of the state.... we're not gonna get a ship to do what others wanted it to do.... purpose will determine what a ship would look like.... not the other way round....



Khan saheb said:


> When you are operating a fleet thousands of mile away at the African cost, you have to necessarily provide air & ASW cover over the Area Of Operations. How will you provide that?



does that mean that only carriers can carry aircraft?.... in which definition?
lets change that definition... shall we?



Khan saheb said:


> Of coruse colonial & imperial expansonism is against the spirit of Bangladesh & Benglai's as a nation. We will look for interest mutually, we will work with the people not the opposite.


[/QUOTE]

exactly!!
work with the people.... not to work on top of the people.... right?
our ship designs will project a friendly perspective....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Species

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> actually we have a lot of work to do here....
> these areas are being kept under unrest to prevent any normal operations.... we just have to let these countries breathe more easily.... thats what they need.....
> 
> military platforms are outcome of objectives.... objectives are not set based on platforms.... our objective is not to colonise Africa....
> 
> 
> 
> well, thats for colonial occupation forces... we're not that....



I think you misinterpreted; nobody is talking about colonization. But yes we need to increase our military cooperation with those countries, to build mutual trust as well as safeguarding our maritime interests.

The areas are still highly prone to piracy and there have been many instances of our ships being hijacked. As the economy grows, the pirates will increasingly target the Bangladeshi ships. That requires a military presence, obviously with mutual benefit with those countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stuttgart001

Species said:


> I think you misinterpreted; nobody is talking about colonization. But yes we need to increase our military cooperation with those countries, to build mutual trust as well as safeguarding our maritime interests.
> 
> The areas are still highly prone to piracy and there have been many instances of our ships being hijacked. As the economy grows, the pirates will increasingly target the Bangladeshi ships. That requires a military presence, obviously with mutual benefit with those countries.


The carrier do make others listen to you more clearly and patiently.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> did I talk about a carrier in my post?.... no?
> 
> see, Bangladesh is a global player.... its a reality.... take it, or leave it...
> if you had been following the IORA summit in Jakarta, IPU conference in Dhaka, recognition of Kosovo, chairmanship of OPCW..... you were supposed to know that....
> 
> you'll soon learn of Bangladesh's stuff in Latin America as well.... already things are moving in Africa, Eastern Europe and Central Asia.... more to come.... these are not strategic, but geopolitical plays.... have some faith with this state....
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you know Bangladesh's aims.... right?
> 
> 
> 
> aircraft carrier is a dying breed.... its for those who fight 10,000 miles away from home and doesn't get access to a land base.... because nobody likes them.... is not gonna be same for us....
> 
> we'll develop new categories.... new purpose requires new categories.... old purpose is gone; so is old categories...


Bangladesh might lose the competition in manufacturing sector trade like pointed out in latest wendover production video that talks about using northern passage to travel through pacific and Atlantic... but if Bangladesh can increase the volume and straight it out in Panama Canal.... maybe just maybe there is a chance of avoiding it



Stuttgart001 said:


> The aircraft carrier is really costly to sustain .
> But who knows. You know a lot of medium nations have or used to have carrier，like Thailand and Argentina which are both smaller than BD in terms of population.
> Since BD's economy is developed fastest in south Asian nations now, the financial situation would be very well in the future.
> As soon as the economy grows continuously, sustaining a conventional carrier is not a big deal for BD.
> 
> 
> Believe me. Making a practical aircraft is more difficult than sustaining a carrier technically.
> There're more than 10 nations owning carriers but only a few could make aircrafts.
> 
> 
> It is the trend that more and more nations would have carriers .
> Because of the globalization , the maritime route is very important to those nations which have huge trade with others.


I don't think the navy seniors are even considering or having the idea tossed around, of aircraft carriers in bd navy. It just has no place in modern world and future of warfare. (I am being breif without explaining why)



TopCat said:


> Before aircraft carrier we need to learn how to make a aircraft. We are not deluded like our other neighbor.


Oh man even if it's a light attack jet aircraft like a k8 that will fly in 2021... I would be so happy. Let's see what the future beholds


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Species said:


> I think you misinterpreted; nobody is talking about colonization. But yes we need to increase our military cooperation with those countries, to build mutual trust as well as safeguarding our maritime interests.



I didn't say it would be easy for you to understand what I had been talking about.... 
is it written on a knife that it can cut things?..... no.... you just know that it cuts.... right?
that knowledge is based on info that you have received already.... I was talking about that knowledge about ship categories.... currently we know that destroyers protect fleets, because we have received info that destroyers are being designed to protect fleets.... if something newer is designed by someone else, you'll talking of that to.... right? ..... think about the USN's LCS, HSV, MLP, etc..... those were totally new categories.... where did those fit into your imagination?.... can you explain what were those for, unless the designer told you so?

ship types are introduced with a purpose.... I was just challenging those purpose.... we have different purpose, hence we need different categories that are currently not categorised by Western navies...



Species said:


> The areas are still highly prone to piracy and there have been many instances of our ships being hijacked. As the economy grows, the pirates will increasingly target the Bangladeshi ships. That requires a military presence, obviously with mutual benefit with those countries.



agreed..... fully!!



Mohammed Khaled said:


> Bangladesh might lose the competition in manufacturing sector trade



competition?
competition to serve, right? ..... 
thats called dependency.....
global players are not created that way.... national ambition doesn't mix with dependency....


----------



## Bilal9

LHD's with helis are also capable of amphibious assaults.

Observe stern gate mating of USS WASP, an LHD with a landing craft carrying trucks and Humvees off of the coast of Thailand.

Does Bangladesh need a scenario like this (amphibious assault) in its military strategy?






Some newer, smaller LHD's (termed LPD's or *landing platform/dock*) in the USN like the USS San Antonio carries AAV-7s (*Assault Amphibious Vehicles)* in its well deck, doing away with the need for landing craft altogether.











AAV's








The Chinese equivalent of the USS San Antonio, The PLAN Type 071 would cost a third of it.
While retaining most of the capability. The Malaysians are considering this purchase.





The equivalent Indonesian LPD is the Makassar class, for this ToT was obtained by PT PAL from Korea. The Filipinos received a similar LPD built from PT PAL in Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> I didn't say it would be easy for you to understand what I had been talking about....
> is it written on a knife that it can cut things?..... no.... you just know that it cuts.... right?
> that knowledge is based on info that you have received already.... I was talking about that knowledge about ship categories.... currently we know that destroyers protect fleets, because we have received info that destroyers are being designed to protect fleets.... if something newer is designed by someone else, you'll talking of that to.... right? ..... think about the USN's LCS, HSV, MLP, etc..... those were totally new categories.... where did those fit into your imagination?.... can you explain what were those for, unless the designer told you so?
> 
> ship types are introduced with a purpose.... I was just challenging those purpose.... we have different purpose, hence we need different categories that are currently not categorised by Western navies...
> 
> 
> 
> agreed..... fully!!
> 
> 
> 
> competition?
> competition to serve, right? .....
> thats called dependency.....
> global players are not created that way.... national ambition doesn't mix with dependency....


Competition in north eastern American market for ex.


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Competition in north eastern American market for ex.



we cannot let our strategic goals be dependent on how we are granted access to the market in the United States.... they played around with Bangladesh for so many years with the market access thingy that it is not unknown to anyone here....

anyway, the national ambition and the resulting maritime forces build-up is not going to be dependent in any way on American will.... and that is fixed.... the state has already taken a pretty hard stance on this....



Bilal9 said:


> The equivalent Indonesian LPD is the Makassar class, for this ToT was obtained by PT PAL from Korea. The Filipinos received a similar LPD built from PT PAL in Indonesia



the Makassar-class is a good option for BN..... 

on another point, such a unit is one of the options that BN should have.... among other options, we can bring up this option below- 

"n September 1977 _Eastern Queen_ was sold to the Bangladesh Shipping Corporation, carrying 930 passengers between Dacca and Singapore as the _ Hizbul Bahr_. This continued until 1980 when _Hizbul Bahr_ was sold to the Bangladesh Navy, for use as an accommodation ship. She was renamed _Shaheed Salahuddin_ and was scrapped at Chittagong in 1985."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Species

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> I didn't say it would be easy for you to understand what I had been talking about....
> is it written on a knife that it can cut things?..... no.... you just know that it cuts.... right?
> that knowledge is based on info that you have received already.... I was talking about that knowledge about ship categories.... currently we know that destroyers protect fleets, because we have received info that destroyers are being designed to protect fleets.... if something newer is designed by someone else, you'll talking of that to.... right? ..... think about the USN's LCS, HSV, MLP, etc..... those were totally new categories.... where did those fit into your imagination?.... can you explain what were those for, unless the designer told you so?
> 
> ship types are introduced with a purpose.... I was just challenging those purpose.... we have different purpose, hence we need different categories that are currently not categorised by Western navies...



Hmmmm, I can't dispute that, but since we have so far followed the conventional categorization and objectives, do you think the Navy has any plans to initiate proper research on this matter? This is going to require massive innovation and effort, even China hasn't done that.


----------



## Stuttgart001

Species said:


> Hmmmm, I can't dispute that, but since we have so far followed the conventional categorization and objectives, do you think the Navy has any plans to initiate proper research on this matter? This is going to require massive innovation and effort, even China hasn't done that.


No one would do such thing.
Armament is designed and development to combat. What its name and how to categorize doesn't matter.
Soviet Union called its carrier as airborne cruiser, and Japan called its carrier as airborne frigate.
Does these names have anything with the nature of these warship ?
Absolutely not.
It is a kind of warship which uses fighers onboard to conduct combat tasks comprising anti-ship, anti-submarine, anti-aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Species

Stuttgart001 said:


> No one would do such thing.
> Armament is designed and development to combat. What its name and how to categorize doesn't matter.
> Soviet Union called its carrier as airborne cruiser, and Japan called its carrier as airborne frigate.
> Does these names have anything with the nature of these warship ?
> Absolutely not.
> It is a kind of warship which uses fighers onboard to conduct combat tasks comprising anti-ship, anti-submarine, anti-aircraft.



True but what we are following is a westernized tradition, who have the legacy of their colonial past and may have different motives and objectives than us easterners. In other words, we are influenced by the domination over knowledge production.


----------



## Stuttgart001

Species said:


> True but what we are following is a westernized tradition, who have the legacy of their colonial past and may have different motives and objectives than us easterners. In other words, we are influenced by the domination over knowledge production.


I don't think it is related with tradition.
It's related to millitary technology and types of warfare. You know the universe has its own law which may be found by Westerners not invented by them.
The destoryer nowdays is totally different from that in WWII in terms of displacement , usage , weapons and role .
Aircraft carrier did not exist untill 1920s.
China developed DF-21D ,which is the first ASBM in the world .

So it doesn't matter how to catogrize you armament . What matters is it meets your requirement.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## monitor

Bilal9 said:


> LHD's with helis are also capable of amphibious assaults.
> 
> Observe stern gate mating of USS WASP, an LHD with a landing craft carrying trucks and Humvees off of the coast of Thailand.
> 
> Does Bangladesh need a scenario like this (amphibious assault) in its military strategy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some newer, smaller LHD's (termed LPD's or *landing platform/dock*) in the USN like the USS San Antonio carries AAV-7s (*Assault Amphibious Vehicles)* in its well deck, doing away with the need for landing craft altogether.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AAV's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Chinese equivalent of the USS San Antonio, The PLAN Type 071 would cost a third of it.
> While retaining most of the capability. The Malaysians are considering this purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The equivalent Indonesian LPD is the Makassar class, for this ToT was obtained by PT PAL from Korea. The Filipinos received a similar LPD built from PT PAL in Indonesia



We may not need large LPD/LPD as we don't have any overseas operation and only island can well defended by navy. But for disaster management we could get Masandar class from Indonesia it's better cheap only 35/50 million dollar. Beside disaster management we could use it as command ship too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Species said:


> Hmmmm, I can't dispute that, but since we have so far followed the conventional categorization and objectives, do you think the Navy has any plans to initiate proper research on this matter? This is going to require massive innovation and effort, even China hasn't done that.



OMG!!
how have you missed the patterns that we've followed recently??
we have broken through categories several times already....

we bought two OPVs from the UK and converted them into corvettes....
and then bought four corvettes and converted them into OPVs.....
that was a demonstration that we know how "they" have created categories....

and then came the Durjoy-class.... what is the Durjoy-class?.... a corvette?... a missile boat?.... what?..... we called it an LPC, which none understood.... because we're talking in a language that is not made in the West....



monitor said:


> We may not need large LPD/LPD as we don't have any overseas operation and only island can well defended by navy. But for disaster management we could get Masandar class from Indonesia it's better cheap only 35/50 million dollar. Beside disaster management we could use it as command ship too.



we can't depend on the Indian Navy the next time another disaster happens somewhere around the world.... thats not really a glorious thing for us.... right?



Stuttgart001 said:


> You know the universe has its own law which may be found by Westerners not invented by them.



now you're talking!
think about it.... who would need a carrier more?
1. who control the Suez Canal and have all the sea lanes within fighter range
2. who would have to use the Cape of Good Hope passage to reach the India Ocean

thinking patterns design purpose...
geography (among others) designs methods....
method designs platforms....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Anubis

HMS Ocean is up for sale.

HMS Ocean is up for sale.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Anubis said:


> HMS Ocean is up for sale.
> HMS Ocean is up for sale.



its a junk!.... we'll let Brazil have it..... 
Brazil needs it more than we do.... we'll get something different...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stuttgart001

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> OMG!!
> now you're talking!
> think about it.... who would need a carrier more?
> 1. who control the Suez Canal and have all the sea lanes within fighter range
> 2. who would have to use the Cape of Good Hope passage to reach the India Ocean
> 
> thinking patterns design purpose...
> geography (among others) designs methods....
> method designs platforms....


Sorry, I didn't get your point.
IMO, the common purpose of weapon is used to destroy enemy .
As for carrier, a lot of nations owning carriers have not any overseas bases.
Carrier is just a armament, which is manipulated by human .
Do not need to symbolize it with hegemony.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> and then came the Durjoy-class.... what is the Durjoy-class?.... a corvette?... a missile boat?.... what?..... we called it an LPC, which none understood.... because we're talking in a language that is not made in the West....


because we are talking in bangali bhasha... "boro tohol nouqa" in other words. 
nowadays i should say our navy is trolling everyone and even bns bangabandhu is a "tohol nouqa" because as per indian admirals... bangladesh navy is a "nodi tohol bahini" XD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Mohammed Khaled said:


> because we are talking in bangali bhasha... "boro tohol nouqa" in other words.
> nowadays i should say our navy is trolling everyone and even bns bangabandhu is a "tohol nouqa" because as per indian admirals... bangladesh navy is a "nodi tohol bahini" XD



they can only guess.... 
in the coming days, more "tohol nouka" will come, which will be mind-boggling for them....



Stuttgart001 said:


> Sorry, I didn't get your point.
> IMO, the common purpose of weapon is used to destroy enemy .
> As for carrier, a lot of nations owning carriers have not any overseas bases.
> Carrier is just a armament, which is manipulated by human .
> Do not need to symbolize it with hegemony.



so, a patrol boat can serve the same purpose as that of a carrier, right?.... to destroy the enemy... right?


----------



## Bilal9

monitor said:


> We may not need large LPD/LPD as we don't have any overseas operation and only island can well defended by navy. But for disaster management we could get Masandar class from Indonesia it's better cheap only 35/50 million dollar. Beside disaster management we could use it as command ship too.



Command Ship role will need extensive sensor and electronics fits. However, we may need to moderate our planning with the following factors if the command ship exceeds, say 10,000 tons:


Overly bulky command ships can be hard to maneuver and will be sitting ducks for cruise missiles like BrahMos.
There are doubts over the logic of acquiring expensive naval behemoths and if it makes sense economically 
High cost (especially with inexperienced builders locally with large naval/defense builds), 
delays on construction (scope creep), 
expensive maintenance schedules, and 
superfluous capability add-ons 

all make the construction of large warships a costly activity unless (and this is big) construction ToT is received from a friendly nation like China and training in littoral naval conflict operations where I believe the next conflict (or skirmish) for the Bangladesh Navy will be fought.​
For every new class of ships introduced (including command ships) - there are valid concerns if value can be delivered for the money spent, particularly when our navy is vulnerable to budget constraints and hardly in a position to afford expensive errors in building expensive combat platforms. 
A case must be made for actual transition from a planned naval doctrine to naval builds. In other words 'cut one's coat according to one's cloth' (to plan one's aims and activities in line with one's resources and circumstances).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arthur

Bilal9 said:


> Command Ship role will need extensive sensor and electronics fits. However, we may need to moderate our planning with the following factors if the command ship exceeds, say 10,000 tons:
> 
> 
> Overly bulky command ships can be hard to maneuver and will be sitting ducks for cruise missiles like BrahMos.
> There are doubts over the logic of acquiring expensive naval behemoths and if it makes sense economically
> High cost (especially with inexperienced builders locally with large naval/defense builds),
> delays on construction (scope creep),
> expensive maintenance schedules, and
> superfluous capability add-ons
> 
> all make the construction of large warships a costly activity unless (and this is big) construction ToT is received from a friendly nation like China and training in littoral naval conflict operations where I believe the next conflict (or skirmish) for the Bangladesh Navy will be fought.​
> For every new class of ships introduced (including command ships) - there are valid concerns if value can be delivered for the money spent, particularly when our navy is vulnerable to budget constraints and hardly in a position to afford expensive errors in building expensive combat platforms.
> A case must be made for actual transition from a planned naval doctrine to naval builds. In other words 'cut one's coat according to one's cloth' (to plan one's aims and activities in line with one's resources and circumstances).


For reasons I think first two heavy frigates will be a cap for navy build up in 2021-2030 time period. The things we are discussing are the long term goals anyway & that means Goal 2050. 150 ships by 2050 looks to be a more achievable & affordable target.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stuttgart001

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> so, a patrol boat can serve the same purpose as that of a carrier, right?.... to destroy the enemy... right?


They are different with power.
Everyone wants his armament as powerful as he can afford.

And I still didn't get your point .
You can call your petrol boat as carrier ,as soon as it meet your requirement.


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Stuttgart001 said:


> They are different with power.
> Everyone wants his armament as powerful as he can afford.
> 
> And I still didn't get your point .
> You can call your petrol boat as carrier ,as soon as it *meet your requirement*.



thats exactly the point.... 
I have mentioned above that - 
thinking patterns design purpose...
geography (among others) designs methods....
method designs platforms....

why does it seem too complex?.... 

think geography - 
Britain and the US would have to have different platforms if they want to control the Indian Ocean ... Americans had to lease a British island (Diego Garcia) in the Indian Ocean to keep their presence here.... on the other hand, those who already are part of the Indian Ocean, they just don't need to acquire island bases... or carriers per se...

now platform - 
and to reach Asian land from Diego Garcia, you'll require aircraft with extraordinary range.... does Bangladesh need that?.... no.... so, no need for Bangladesh to acquire long-range bombers, even though they look like great show of strength...

now purpose -
the US needs to bomb Asia.... does Bangladesh need to do that?.... no.... simple...


----------



## Stuttgart001

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> thats exactly the point....
> I have mentioned above that -
> thinking patterns design purpose...
> geography (among others) designs methods....
> method designs platforms....
> 
> why does it seem too complex?....
> 
> think geography -
> Britain and the US would have to have different platforms if they want to control the Indian Ocean ... Americans had to lease a British island (Diego Garcia) in the Indian Ocean to keep their presence here.... on the other hand, those who already are part of the Indian Ocean, they just don't need to acquire island bases... or carriers per se...
> 
> now platform -
> and to reach Asian land from Diego Garcia, you'll require aircraft with extraordinary range.... does Bangladesh need that?.... no.... so, no need for Bangladesh to acquire long-range bombers, even though they look like great show of strength...
> 
> now purpose -
> the US needs to bomb Asia.... does Bangladesh need to do that?.... no.... simple...


Buddy, you make things complicated. You could just say Bangladesh don't need carriers .
As for the reason you prorpose, there are many nations disagreed with you .
There are more than 10 nations owning carriers ,most of which are not strong enough to colonize others today .
It is hard to say the leaders and highranking officials of these nations are less professional at navy strategy than you.

If you don't understand, you should check out South Korea ，which is a small and rich nation among big guys all of which is much stronger .
According to your theory , aircraft carrier was totally of no use for SOK . 
Unfortunately, they do have it .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Stuttgart001 said:


> There are more than 10 nations owning carriers ,most of which are *not strong enough to colonize others* today .



I have underlined the reason why they are allowed to own carriers today.... 
if one of them challenge the Western ways globally, the whole game changes.... a carrier in the hands of China or Japan is not the same as in the hands of Korea or Thailand.... which is why flat-tops in the hands of those two countries make headlines..... geopolitical ambitions design strategies of states.... strategies of states design strategies of forces.... strategies of forces design platforms....

my words are likely to sound weird to you..... I agree.... I tend to read a lot of George Friedman, Zbigniew Brzizinski, Henry Kissinger, Robert Kaplan, Ian Bremmer, Samuel Huntington, etc.... those are madmen who tend to have more control over "the globe" rather than aircraft carriers.... its a bit weird actually.... anyway, have some peace....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stuttgart001

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> I have underlined the reason why they are allowed to own carriers today....
> if one of them challenge the Western ways globally, the whole game changes.... a carrier in the hands of China or Japan is not the same as in the hands of Korea or Thailand.... which is why flat-tops in the hands of those two countries make headlines..... geopolitical ambitions design strategies of states.... strategies of states design strategies of forces.... strategies of forces design platforms....
> 
> my words are likely to sound weird to you..... I agree.... I tend to read a lot of George Friedman, Zbigniew Brzizinski, Henry Kissinger, Robert Kaplan, Ian Bremmer, Samuel Huntington, etc.... those are madmen who tend to have more control over "the globe" rather than aircraft carriers.... its a bit weird actually.... anyway, have some peace....


No need to list out those names .
Could you tell me what's the differency between a carrier in the hand of Bangladesh and that in the hands of South Korea and Thailand ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stuttgart001

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> of course I can.... but that would put your IP in search list.... nobody wants that, right?


I have no idea what are you talking about .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

back to naval platform discussion.....

everyone is busy with carriers, destroyers, frigates.... but these are some cool naval platforms that nobody talk about....

M.V. C-Champion






USNS Black Powder

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sahureka2

Began the phase to bring the two ex corvette Minerva class

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Michael Corleone

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> back to naval platform discussion.....
> 
> everyone is busy with carriers, destroyers, frigates.... but these are some cool naval platforms that nobody talk about....
> 
> M.V. C-Champion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USNS Black Powder


Mach dhorar nouqa


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Mach dhorar nouqa



ha ha.... these ships can help topple some island nation's govt. in a flash.....
but none would know they were there..... just take a look at their colours....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Topol said:


> Both Thailand and Argentina possessed light carriers with the ARA Veinticinco de Mayo having 19900 tonnes displacement and the HTMS Chakri naruebet being 11486 tonnes diplacement.
> Unfortunately no one builds fleet carriers this small anymore with the smallest under construction being the almost complete 40000 tone INS Vikrant.
> 
> If Bangladesh goes for a carrier it will most like be an LHD which come in the range of 15000 - 25000 tonnes and are much more manageable and also suits their current doctrine.
> 
> They can go for the VSTOL 26000 tonne Juan Carlos Class but they will have to sell their soul to the US for F35s if they want to operate fixed wing aircraft from it.



I think power projection instruments are of limited use to country like BD. A strong littoral and costal/ near sea asset force probably has more utlity. A force with possibly limited destroyer/ frigate/ missile and patrol boats with complementing submarines is most rational for BD.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Guynextdoor2 said:


> I think power projection instruments are of limited use to country like BD. A strong littoral and costal/ near sea asset force probably has more utlity. A force with possibly limited destroyer/ frigate/ missile and patrol boats with complementing submarines is most rational for BD.



Bangladesh is entirely dependent on sea trade that comes from outside the Bay of Bengal and you're saying that we need to keep ourselves tucked-up inside the Bay of Bengal?..... so, you're saying that we would let our sea trade be protected by the Indian Navy outside the Bay of Bengal.... right?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Major 13625

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1349769975108533




বাংলাদেশ সশস্ত্র বাহিনীর ওভারসীজ ট্রেনিং কমান্ড গড়ার সময় এসেছে

- Ahmed Sharif
Chief Analyst, Geopolitical Thought

বাংলাদেশের অর্থনৈতিক এবং কূটনৈতিক সক্ষমতার বৃদ্ধির সাথে সাথে বিশ্বের কাছে বাড়ছে বাংলাদেশের সন্মান, প্রতিপত্তি, প্রভাব। এর মাঝে যে ব্যাপারটি বড় একটি ভূমিকা রাখে তা হলো সামরিক সক্ষমতা। এই সক্ষমতা বৃদ্ধিতে রাষ্ট্রের বর্তমান প্রচেষ্টা দৃশ্যমান। বাংলাদেশের সাবমেরিন ক্রয়ের সাথে সাথে সক্ষমতা তৈরির নীতির জানান দেয়া হয়েছে মাত্র। তবে সাবমেরিনের এই উপাখ্যান দরকার ছিল পৃথিবীর বুকে বাংলাদেশের নামকে জাহির করার। যদিও এই জাহির করার মাঝে একটি কালো দাগ পড়েছে ভারতের সাথে সামরিক সমঝোতা করার মাঝ দিয়ে। তথাপি সক্ষমতা বৃদ্ধির এই প্রচেষ্টা রাষ্ট্রের চিন্তাশীল মহল অব্যাহতই রাখতে চান, এবং একইসাথে ভারতের প্রভাবকে নিষ্ক্রিয় দেখার ইচ্ছাই এক্ষেত্রে প্রবল। ভারতের প্রভাবকে নিষ্ক্রিয় করার ক্ষেত্রে একটি প্রধান চিন্তা হবে বাংলাদেশের প্রভাবকে বৃদ্ধি করা। এই প্রভাব বৃদ্ধি ইতোমধ্যে দেখা যাচ্ছে জাকার্তায় আইওআরএ শীর্ষ বৈঠকে, ঢাকায় আইপিইউ সন্মেলনে, কসোভোকে স্বীকৃতির মাঝ দিয়ে, এবং এশিয়া-আফ্রিকা-দক্ষিণ আমেরিকায় কূটনৈতিক এবং বাণিজ্যিক কর্মকান্ডকে ভিন্ন উচ্চতায় নেবার মাধ্যমে। এখান এই প্রভাবের মাঝে সামরিক সক্ষমতাকে ‘ফিট’ করার পালা।

বিশ্বব্যাপী বাংলাদেশের সৈন্যদের শান্তিরক্ষী মিশনে অংশগ্রহণের মাঝে দিয়ে বেশকিছু অভিজ্ঞতা সঞ্চয় হয়েছে বটে, তবে সেই অপারেশনগুলি বাংলাদেশের রাষ্ট্রীয় সক্ষমতা বৃদ্ধিতে সীমিত অবদানই রাখবে। কারণ শান্তিরক্ষী মিশনের লক্ষ্য বাংলাদেশের সামরিক বাহিনীর প্রভাব বৃদ্ধিকে কেন্দ্র করে নয়। অর্থাৎ বাংলাদেশের প্রভাব বৃদ্ধিতে বিশ্বব্যাপী শান্তিরক্ষী মিশনে অংশগ্রহণ বড় ভূমিকা রাখবে না। সত্যিকার অর্থে, এধরনের প্রভাব বৃদ্ধি যাতে না হয়, জাতিসংঘ সেটা লক্ষ্য রাখে। কাজেই বাংলাদেশের সামরিক সক্ষমতা বৃদ্ধিতে শান্তিরক্ষী মিশনের বাইরেও অপশন খুঁজতে হবে।

বন্ধুর সাথে প্রশিক্ষণ – নিরাপত্তার ক্ষেত্রে সহযোগিতার উত্তম ক্ষেত্র

বাংলাদেশ পৃথিবীতে বন্ধু খোঁজে। আর সেকারণেই আফ্রিকার বহু দেশে বাংলাদেশের বন্ধু তৈরি হয়েছে, যেখানে অনান্য অনেক দেশ নির্যাতকের তকমা নিয়ে আফ্রিকা ছাড়ছে। বন্ধু বন্ধুর বাড়িতে ঢোকে দরজা দিয়ে; কারণ বন্ধু বন্ধুর জন্যেই দরজা খুলে দেয়। চোর বা ডাকাত বাড়িতে ঢোকে সিঁদ কেটে। চোরের তাই দরকার হয় সিঁদ কাটা যন্ত্রপাতির। বাংলাদেশের সেধরণের যন্ত্রপাতির দরকার নেই। বরং বন্ধুত্ব প্রগাঢ় হয়, এমন জিনিসই বাংলাদেশ সাথে নেবে। বন্ধুর কাছ থেকে বন্ধু কিছু পায়; চোরের কাছ থেকে নয়। বরং চোর মানুষের কাছ থেকে জিনিস কেড়ে নেয়। বাংলাদেশের বন্ধুরাও বাংলাদেশের কাছ থেকে কিছু পাবে; তাই তারাও বাংলাদেশের বন্ধু হতে চাইবে। বাংলাদেশ সামরিক দিক থেকে প্রশিক্ষণকে এমন এক পর্যায়ে নিয়ে গেছে, যা সারা বিশ্বের কাছে একটি উদাহরণ হয়ে দাঁড়িয়েছে। বাংলাদেশের সামরিক বাহিনীর প্রফেশনালিজম বাকি দুনিয়ার মানুষ দেখেছে বিভিন্ন সময়ে। আর সেকারণেই পৃথিবীর বহু দেশের সামরিক অফিসাররা এখানে আসে প্রশিক্ষণের জন্যে। এই একই ইমেজটা বাংলাদেশের সামরিক বাহিনী ধরে রেখেছে বিশ্বব্যাপী শান্তিরক্ষী মিশনে। তবে এখন এই শান্তিরক্ষী মিশনের মাঝে আটকে না থেকে অভিজ্ঞতা এবং প্রফেশনালিজমকে পুঁজি করে বাকি বিশ্বের কাছে বন্ধুত্বের বাণী পৌঁছে দিতে হবে। আর এক্ষেত্রে প্রশিক্ষণ হবে উত্তম একটি সহযোগিতার ক্ষেত্র। বিশ্ব পরিসরে বাংলাদেশের সামরিক সক্ষমতার প্রভাবকে গুরুত্বপূর্ণ চালিকাশক্তি হিসেবে ব্যবহার করতে গেলে যে বিষয়গুলি বেশি গুরুত্ব পাবে, তার মাঝে থাকবে প্রশিক্ষণ।

বাংলাদেশের সামরিক বাহিনী নিজ দেশে অন্য দেশের সেনাদের প্রশিক্ষণ দেয়। কিন্তু বাংলাদেশের বর্তমান বাস্তবতায় দেশের মাটিতে নিজেকে আটকে রাখাটা দূরদর্শিতার পরিচায়ক নয়। বাংলাদেশের নিরাপত্তা এখন শুধু ১৯৪৭-এ ব্রিটিশদের নির্ধারণ করে দেয়া ১ লক্ষ ৪৪ হাজার বর্গ কিলোমিটারের মাঝে নয়। যখন প্রায় কোটিখানেক বাংলাদেশী দুনিয়ার আনাচে কানাচে ছড়িয়ে আছে, তখন এদেশের সশস্ত্র বাহিনীর দেশে বসে বসে ভাববার সময় নেই। বাংলাদেশের হাজারো সৈন্য এখন বিশ্বের বিভিন্ন প্রান্তে; বিশেষ করে আফ্রিকায়। সুতরাং নিরাপত্তার সংজ্ঞা নিয়ে ভাববার সময় এখন এসেছে; নিরাপত্তা-সম্পর্কিত প্রশিক্ষণ এবং অভিজ্ঞতা নিয়েও ভাববার সময় এসেছে। বিশ্বব্যাপী বাংলাদেশের স্বার্থসংশ্লিষ্ট বিষয়ের নিরাপত্তা দেবার মতো সক্ষমতা বাংলাদেশের সশস্ত্র বাহিনীর থাকতে হবে। নাহলে রাজনৈতিক-কূটনৈতিক বুলি ফাঁপা ঠেকবে। ইয়েমেনে যুদ্ধ শুরুর পর সেই দেশ থেকে বাংলাদেশীদের সরিয়ে আনার জন্যে ভারতের (যাকে কিনা শত্রু রাষ্ট্র জ্ঞান করে দেশের বেশিরভাগ জনগণ) দ্বারে ধর্ণা দিতে হয়েছে, যা কিনা বাংলাদেশের ভাবমূর্তিকে উন্নত করেনি, বরং আরেকটি রাষ্ট্রের কাছে ঋণগ্রস্ত করে কূটনৈতিকভাবে দেশকে দুর্বল করেছে। কাজেই বাংলাদেশের বিশ্বব্যাপী রাজনৈতিক এবং সামরিক সক্ষমতা গড়াটা রাষ্ট্রীয় সক্ষমতা গড়ার সাথে সম্পর্কিত। আর এখানেই আবারও আসছে প্রশিক্ষণ এবং অভিজ্ঞতার কথা। বাংলাদেশের বন্ধুত্বের নীতির সাথে এর সমন্বয়ের প্রয়োজন রয়েছে। বন্ধুর সাথে প্রশিক্ষণের মাধ্যমে অভিজ্ঞতার বিনিময় – এটাই হতে পারে সামরিক সক্ষমতা বৃদ্ধির মূলমন্ত্র।

বন্ধু রাষ্ট্রের সাথে বাংলাদেশের বাইরে প্রশিক্ষণ এবং অভিজ্ঞতা বিনিময়ের পদ্ধতি নিয়ে সক্ষমতা-বিষয়ক কিছু প্রশ্নের উত্তর খোঁজা জরুরি। যেমন বাংলাদেশের বাইরে এই প্রশিক্ষণ কর্মকান্ড পরিচালনা করার মতো সক্ষমতা কি বাংলাদেশের আছে? উত্তরে বলতে হবে যে অবশ্যই আছে। তবে একইসাথে এটাও বলতে হবে যে এই সক্ষমতা যথেষ্ট নয়। এই সক্ষমতাকে পরবর্তী উচ্চতায় নিতে কিছু সাংগঠনিক পরিবর্তন দরকার। যেমন, বাংলাদেশের বাইরে প্রশিক্ষণ কার্যক্রমের উদ্দেশ্যে কিছু ইউনিট গঠন করে সেগুলিতে সামরিক বাহিনীর সদস্যদের পোস্টিং দেয়া যেতে পারে। এধরণের একটি ইউনিট সব বাহিনীর সমন্বয়ে গঠিত হতে পারে। একটি ‘ওভারসীজ ট্রেনিং কমান্ড’এর অধীনে নিম্নোক্ত কিছু ইউনিট গঠন করা যেতে পারে –

সেনা ইউনিটঃ

সেনাবাহিনীর একটি স্বয়ংসম্পূর্ণ ইউনিট থাকা উচিত, যা কিনা একত্রে বাংলাদেশের বাইরে মোতায়েন করা যাবে। আর বেশ কিছুদিনের জন্যে মোতায়েনও থাকতে পারবে। এর মূল ইউনিটটি একটি ব্যাটালিয়ন হলেও এর সাথে বেশকিছু অনান্য ইউনিট থাকা উচিত, যা কিনা একে কমপক্ষে ব্রিগেড পর্যায়ের মর্যাদা দেবে। আর ইউনিটটির একটি প্রধান বৈশিষ্ট্য হবে এর মোবিলিটি। এর সকল কিছুই হবে হাইলি মোবাইল। তবে মোতায়েনের এলাকার উপর ভিত্তি করে এর কম্পোজিশন পরিবর্তিত করা যেতে পারে। এখানে ইউনিটের সংখ্যা সম্পর্কে একটি ধারণা দেয়ার চেষ্টা করা হয়েছে।

এই ইউনিটে থাকতে পারে -

১। একটি পদাতিক ব্যাটালিয়ন

২। মেকানাইজড ইউনিট (বিটিআর-৮০ এপিসি – ২০টি এবং অতোকার কোবরা এপিসি – ১২টি)

৩। আর্টিলারি ইউনিট (ডব্লিউএস-২২ রকেট লঞ্চার – ৪টি, নোরা বি-৫২ হাউইটজার – ৬টি এবং এসএলসি-২ রাডার – ১টি)

৪। এয়ার ডিফেন্স ইউনিট (একটি এফএম-৯০ ইউনিট)

৫। ট্রান্সপোর্ট ইউনিট (২০টি ট্রাক, ২০টি টেকনিক্যাল। সাথে এটিজিম থাকা উচিত।)

৬। ইঞ্জিনিয়ারিং ইউনিট (সাথে মাইন ক্লিয়ারেন্স এবং রিভার ক্রসিং ইকুইপমেন্ট থাকতে পারে)

৭। সিগনালস ইউনিট (স্যাটেলাইট কমিউনিকেশন সহ)

৮। মেডিক্যাল ইউনিট

৯। মেইনটেন্যান্স ইউনিট

১০। প্যারাকমান্ডোদের একটি ডিটাচমেন্ট

নৌ ইউনিটঃ

এর প্রধান কাজ হবে সেনা এবং বিমান ইউনিটসমূহকে পরিবহণ করা এবং পরিবহণ করার ও বাংলাদেশের বাইরে অবস্থানের সময় সমুদ্রিক নিরাপত্তা নিশ্চিত করা। একইসাথে বন্ধুদেশের নৌবাহিনী এবং কোস্টগার্ডের সাথে প্রশিক্ষণে অংশ নেয়া। এখানে সাতটি জাহাজের কথা উল্লেখ করা হয়েছে। তবে এই ইউনিট এর চাইতে ছোট বা বড় হতে পারে। যে জাহাজগুলি এখনও বাংলাদেশের নেই, সেগুলি সম্পর্কে কিছুটা ধারণা দেয়া হয়েছে কিছু উদাহরণের মাধ্যমে। এখানে এই নৌ ইউনিটটি বন্ধু দেশের বন্দরের উপরে নির্ভর করবে; অর্থাৎ বন্ধুর বাড়িতে ঢোকার পথ হলো বন্ধুই দরজা খুলবে। এখানে এমন কোন ইউনিট থাকবে না, যা কিনা বন্ধুর বাড়ির জানালার সিঁদ কেটে ঢোকার মতো মনে হয়।

এই ইউনিটে থাকতে পারে -

১। একটি ফ্রিগেট (সাথে একটি হেলিকপ্টার থাকলে সবচাইতে ভালো; না থাকলে অন্য কোন ইউনিটে হেলিকপ্টারের ব্যবস্থা করতে হবে)

২। একটি এলপিসি (দুর্জয়-ক্লাস)

৩। একটি ওপিভি (কোস্ট গার্ডের সাদা রঙের একটি জাহাজ এখানে বেশি মূল্যবান হবে)

৪। একটি ট্রুপ শিপ (১,০০০ ধারণক্ষমতা সম্পন্ন একটি জাহাজ, যা বাণিজ্যিকভাবে কিনে নিজেদের প্রয়োজনে পরিবর্তন করে নেয়া যেতে পারে। এতে অবশ্যই ১,০০০ মানুষের কমপক্ষে তিন সপ্তাহ থাকা-খাওয়ার ব্যবস্থা থাকতে হবে। হেলিপ্যাড এবং স্যাটেলাইট কমিউনিকেশন অতি দরকারী ব্যাপার হবে। উদাহরণ হিসেবে বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনীর প্রাক্তন জাহাজ বিএনএস শহীদ সালাহউদ্দিন-এর নাম বলা যেতে পারে, যদিও এখন এর চাইতে আরও আপডেটেড জাহাজ দরকার হবে।)

৫। একটি কনটেইনার শিপ (১৬০ থেকে ১৮০ মিটারের মাঝে, যা কিনা চট্টগ্রাম বন্দরে ঢুকতে পারে এবং আফ্রিকার বেশিরভাগ বন্দরে ঢুকতে পারবে। এটিকে বিমান এবং অনান্য সরঞ্জামাদি পরিবহণে ব্যবহার করা হবে। বাণিজ্যিকভাবে কিনে এটাকে এমনভাবে পরিবর্তন করতে হবে যাতে ডেকের উপরে বিমান বহণ করা যায়। মোটামুটি ১৪-১৫টা বিমান বহণ করার মতো সক্ষমতা থাকলে এটা যথেষ্ট গুরুত্বপূর্ণ ভূমিকা রাখতে পারবে। কিছু অংশ হেলিপ্যাডের জন্যে খোলা রাখতে হবে। এক্ষেত্রে উদাহরণ হবে ফকল্যান্ড যুদ্ধের সময়ে ব্রিটিশ রয়াল নেভির ব্যবহৃত ২০১২ মিটার লম্বা এবং ১৫,০০০ টনের ‘আটলান্টিক কনভেয়র’ এবং ‘আটলান্টিক কজওয়ে’, যেগুলির ডেকের উপরে করে ২৪ থেকে ২৮টি বিমান নেয়া হয়েছিল ফকল্যান্ডে।)

৬। একটি রো-রো ফেরি (বাণিজ্যিকভাবে কিনে এটাকে নিজেদের প্রয়োজনে পরিবর্তন করে নেয়া যাবে। সামরিক গাড়ি এবং সরঞ্জাম এই ফেরি বহণ করবে। এটার আকারও ১৬০ থেকে ১৮০ মিটারের মতো হওয়া উচিত বন্দর সুবিধা নেবার জন্যে। উদাহরণস্বরূপ রয়াল নেভির ‘পয়েন্ট-ক্লাস’এর কথা বলা যেতে পারে। ১৯৩ মিটার এবং ২৩,০০০ টনের এই জাহাজগুলি ১৩০টি সাঁজোয়া যান এবং ৬০টি ট্রাক বহণ করতে পারে।)

৭। একটি সাপ্লাই জাহাজ (পথে জ্বালানি বা অন্য কোনকিছুর সরবরাহের ঘাটতি পূরণ করতে পারার মতো। তবে পুরো পথের সরবরাহ নিশ্চিতের দরকার নেই। বাংলাদেশের জাহাজ পৃথিবীর বেশিরভাগ বন্দরেই “ওয়েলকাম”)

৮। স্পেশাল ফোর্স সোয়াডস-এর একটি ডিটাচমেন্ট (সাথে হাই-স্পিড বোট থাকা উচিত।)

বিমান ইউনিটঃ

বিমান ইউনিটের মাঝে সব ধরনের বিমানই রাখা হয়েছে। প্রশিক্ষণ সকল ক্ষেত্রেই দরকার; তাই বিমানের ধরনের ক্ষেত্রেও তা-ই হওয়া উচিৎ। সংখ্যার দিক থেকে একটা ধারণা এখানে দেয়া হয়েছে। মনে রাখতে হবে যে এখানে যে সংখ্যা বলা হবে, তা কিন্তু পরিবহণও করতে হবে।

এই ইউনিটে থাকতে পারে -

১। একটি ফাইটার ইউনিট (এফ-৭বিজি – ৪টি এবং এফ-৭বিজিআই ৪টি)

২। একটি ট্রান্সপোর্ট ইউনিট (এলইটি-৪১০ – একটি। এটি নিজ শক্তিতে উড়ে গন্তব্যে যাবে, যদিও বাকিরা যাবে জাহাজে।)

৩। হেলিকপ্টার ইউনিট (এমআই-১৭১ – ৪টি এবং আগুস্টা এ-১০৯ – ২টি)

৪। ড্রোন ইউনিট (অবজারভেশন মিশনের জন্যে একটি ড্রোন ইউনিট অবশ্যই থাকা উচিত)

৫। রাডার ইউনিট (একটি এয়ার সার্চ রাডার গ্রাউন্ডে বসানোর জন্যে এই কমান্ডে থাকা উচিত)

৬। মেইনটেন্যান্স ইউনিট

৭। এয়ারবেইস ইউনিট (এরকম ইউনিট বাংলাদেশ আফ্রিকার একাধিক দেশে মোতায়েন করেছে। এরকমই আরেকটি ইউনিট এই কমান্ডে থাকতে পারে।)

উদাহরণ হিসেবে কয়েকটি রাষ্ট্রের কথা বলা যেতে পারে, যাদের সাথে বন্ধুপ্রতীম প্রশিক্ষণ এবং অভিজ্ঞতা আদান-প্রদান হতে পারে; যেমন – শ্রীলঙ্কা, মালদ্বীপ, তাঞ্জানিয়া, কেনিয়া, সোমালিয়া, মোজাম্বিক, নাইজেরিয়া, সিয়েরা লিওন, ইত্যাদি। দূরত্ব হিসেবে এধরনের প্রশিক্ষণ মিশনের দৈর্ঘ্য নির্ধারিত হতে পারে। ‘ওভারসীজ ট্রেনিং কমান্ড’এর মাধ্যমে এরকম মিশনে বাংলাদেশের সামরিক সক্ষমতা এবং প্রফেশনালিজম যেমন আরও উন্নত হবে, তেমনি বিশ্বব্যাপী বাংলাদেশের বন্ধুর সংখ্যা বাড়বে। একইসাথে বাংলাদেশের ভাবমূর্তির উন্নয়ন হবে এবং বিশ্বব্যাপী প্রভাবও বহুগুণে বৃদ্ধি পাবে। শক্তিশালী বাংলাদেশ শুধু কাগজে-কলমে থাকলেই হবে না, বাস্তব জীবনে দেখাতে হবে। আর সেক্ষেত্রে সামরিক সক্ষমতা একটি অপরিহার্য প্রয়োজন।

২৭শে এপ্রিল ২০১৭

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Species

Guynextdoor2 said:


> I think power projection instruments are of limited use to country like BD. A strong littoral and costal/ near sea asset force probably has more utlity. A force with possibly limited destroyer/ frigate/ missile and patrol boats with complementing submarines is most rational for BD.



I don't think so. As our economy grows, there will be increasing need to ensure the protection of our trade routes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Species said:


> I don't think so. As our economy grows, there will be increasing need to ensure the protection of our trade routes.



exactly!
trade route protection can only be achieved by the formation of longer-range naval units.... there's no option to rely on others to do our job.... that would make us dependent on others (especially India).... and that would be bye bye to a powerful Bangladesh....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Eagle

Major 13625 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1349769975108533
> 
> 
> 
> 
> বাংলাদেশ সশস্ত্র বাহিনীর ওভারসীজ ট্রেনিং কমান্ড গড়ার সময় এসেছে
> 
> - Ahmed Sharif
> Chief Analyst, Geopolitical Thought
> 
> বাংলাদেশের অর্থনৈতিক এবং কূটনৈতিক সক্ষমতার বৃদ্ধির সাথে সাথে বিশ্বের কাছে বাড়ছে বাংলাদেশের সন্মান, প্রতিপত্তি, প্রভাব। এর মাঝে যে ব্যাপারটি বড় একটি ভূমিকা রাখে তা হলো সামরিক সক্ষমতা। এই সক্ষমতা বৃদ্ধিতে রাষ্ট্রের বর্তমান প্রচেষ্টা দৃশ্যমান। বাংলাদেশের সাবমেরিন ক্রয়ের সাথে সাথে সক্ষমতা তৈরির নীতির জানান দেয়া হয়েছে মাত্র। তবে সাবমেরিনের এই উপাখ্যান দরকার ছিল পৃথিবীর বুকে বাংলাদেশের নামকে জাহির করার। যদিও এই জাহির করার মাঝে একটি কালো দাগ পড়েছে ভারতের সাথে সামরিক সমঝোতা করার মাঝ দিয়ে। তথাপি সক্ষমতা বৃদ্ধির এই প্রচেষ্টা রাষ্ট্রের চিন্তাশীল মহল অব্যাহতই রাখতে চান, এবং একইসাথে ভারতের প্রভাবকে নিষ্ক্রিয় দেখার ইচ্ছাই এক্ষেত্রে প্রবল। ভারতের প্রভাবকে নিষ্ক্রিয় করার ক্ষেত্রে একটি প্রধান চিন্তা হবে বাংলাদেশের প্রভাবকে বৃদ্ধি করা। এই প্রভাব বৃদ্ধি ইতোমধ্যে দেখা যাচ্ছে জাকার্তায় আইওআরএ শীর্ষ বৈঠকে, ঢাকায় আইপিইউ সন্মেলনে, কসোভোকে স্বীকৃতির মাঝ দিয়ে, এবং এশিয়া-আফ্রিকা-দক্ষিণ আমেরিকায় কূটনৈতিক এবং বাণিজ্যিক কর্মকান্ডকে ভিন্ন উচ্চতায় নেবার মাধ্যমে। এখান এই প্রভাবের মাঝে সামরিক সক্ষমতাকে ‘ফিট’ করার পালা।
> 
> বিশ্বব্যাপী বাংলাদেশের সৈন্যদের শান্তিরক্ষী মিশনে অংশগ্রহণের মাঝে দিয়ে বেশকিছু অভিজ্ঞতা সঞ্চয় হয়েছে বটে, তবে সেই অপারেশনগুলি বাংলাদেশের রাষ্ট্রীয় সক্ষমতা বৃদ্ধিতে সীমিত অবদানই রাখবে। কারণ শান্তিরক্ষী মিশনের লক্ষ্য বাংলাদেশের সামরিক বাহিনীর প্রভাব বৃদ্ধিকে কেন্দ্র করে নয়। অর্থাৎ বাংলাদেশের প্রভাব বৃদ্ধিতে বিশ্বব্যাপী শান্তিরক্ষী মিশনে অংশগ্রহণ বড় ভূমিকা রাখবে না। সত্যিকার অর্থে, এধরনের প্রভাব বৃদ্ধি যাতে না হয়, জাতিসংঘ সেটা লক্ষ্য রাখে। কাজেই বাংলাদেশের সামরিক সক্ষমতা বৃদ্ধিতে শান্তিরক্ষী মিশনের বাইরেও অপশন খুঁজতে হবে।
> 
> বন্ধুর সাথে প্রশিক্ষণ – নিরাপত্তার ক্ষেত্রে সহযোগিতার উত্তম ক্ষেত্র
> 
> বাংলাদেশ পৃথিবীতে বন্ধু খোঁজে। আর সেকারণেই আফ্রিকার বহু দেশে বাংলাদেশের বন্ধু তৈরি হয়েছে, যেখানে অনান্য অনেক দেশ নির্যাতকের তকমা নিয়ে আফ্রিকা ছাড়ছে। বন্ধু বন্ধুর বাড়িতে ঢোকে দরজা দিয়ে; কারণ বন্ধু বন্ধুর জন্যেই দরজা খুলে দেয়। চোর বা ডাকাত বাড়িতে ঢোকে সিঁদ কেটে। চোরের তাই দরকার হয় সিঁদ কাটা যন্ত্রপাতির। বাংলাদেশের সেধরণের যন্ত্রপাতির দরকার নেই। বরং বন্ধুত্ব প্রগাঢ় হয়, এমন জিনিসই বাংলাদেশ সাথে নেবে। বন্ধুর কাছ থেকে বন্ধু কিছু পায়; চোরের কাছ থেকে নয়। বরং চোর মানুষের কাছ থেকে জিনিস কেড়ে নেয়। বাংলাদেশের বন্ধুরাও বাংলাদেশের কাছ থেকে কিছু পাবে; তাই তারাও বাংলাদেশের বন্ধু হতে চাইবে। বাংলাদেশ সামরিক দিক থেকে প্রশিক্ষণকে এমন এক পর্যায়ে নিয়ে গেছে, যা সারা বিশ্বের কাছে একটি উদাহরণ হয়ে দাঁড়িয়েছে। বাংলাদেশের সামরিক বাহিনীর প্রফেশনালিজম বাকি দুনিয়ার মানুষ দেখেছে বিভিন্ন সময়ে। আর সেকারণেই পৃথিবীর বহু দেশের সামরিক অফিসাররা এখানে আসে প্রশিক্ষণের জন্যে। এই একই ইমেজটা বাংলাদেশের সামরিক বাহিনী ধরে রেখেছে বিশ্বব্যাপী শান্তিরক্ষী মিশনে। তবে এখন এই শান্তিরক্ষী মিশনের মাঝে আটকে না থেকে অভিজ্ঞতা এবং প্রফেশনালিজমকে পুঁজি করে বাকি বিশ্বের কাছে বন্ধুত্বের বাণী পৌঁছে দিতে হবে। আর এক্ষেত্রে প্রশিক্ষণ হবে উত্তম একটি সহযোগিতার ক্ষেত্র। বিশ্ব পরিসরে বাংলাদেশের সামরিক সক্ষমতার প্রভাবকে গুরুত্বপূর্ণ চালিকাশক্তি হিসেবে ব্যবহার করতে গেলে যে বিষয়গুলি বেশি গুরুত্ব পাবে, তার মাঝে থাকবে প্রশিক্ষণ।
> 
> বাংলাদেশের সামরিক বাহিনী নিজ দেশে অন্য দেশের সেনাদের প্রশিক্ষণ দেয়। কিন্তু বাংলাদেশের বর্তমান বাস্তবতায় দেশের মাটিতে নিজেকে আটকে রাখাটা দূরদর্শিতার পরিচায়ক নয়। বাংলাদেশের নিরাপত্তা এখন শুধু ১৯৪৭-এ ব্রিটিশদের নির্ধারণ করে দেয়া ১ লক্ষ ৪৪ হাজার বর্গ কিলোমিটারের মাঝে নয়। যখন প্রায় কোটিখানেক বাংলাদেশী দুনিয়ার আনাচে কানাচে ছড়িয়ে আছে, তখন এদেশের সশস্ত্র বাহিনীর দেশে বসে বসে ভাববার সময় নেই। বাংলাদেশের হাজারো সৈন্য এখন বিশ্বের বিভিন্ন প্রান্তে; বিশেষ করে আফ্রিকায়। সুতরাং নিরাপত্তার সংজ্ঞা নিয়ে ভাববার সময় এখন এসেছে; নিরাপত্তা-সম্পর্কিত প্রশিক্ষণ এবং অভিজ্ঞতা নিয়েও ভাববার সময় এসেছে। বিশ্বব্যাপী বাংলাদেশের স্বার্থসংশ্লিষ্ট বিষয়ের নিরাপত্তা দেবার মতো সক্ষমতা বাংলাদেশের সশস্ত্র বাহিনীর থাকতে হবে। নাহলে রাজনৈতিক-কূটনৈতিক বুলি ফাঁপা ঠেকবে। ইয়েমেনে যুদ্ধ শুরুর পর সেই দেশ থেকে বাংলাদেশীদের সরিয়ে আনার জন্যে ভারতের (যাকে কিনা শত্রু রাষ্ট্র জ্ঞান করে দেশের বেশিরভাগ জনগণ) দ্বারে ধর্ণা দিতে হয়েছে, যা কিনা বাংলাদেশের ভাবমূর্তিকে উন্নত করেনি, বরং আরেকটি রাষ্ট্রের কাছে ঋণগ্রস্ত করে কূটনৈতিকভাবে দেশকে দুর্বল করেছে। কাজেই বাংলাদেশের বিশ্বব্যাপী রাজনৈতিক এবং সামরিক সক্ষমতা গড়াটা রাষ্ট্রীয় সক্ষমতা গড়ার সাথে সম্পর্কিত। আর এখানেই আবারও আসছে প্রশিক্ষণ এবং অভিজ্ঞতার কথা। বাংলাদেশের বন্ধুত্বের নীতির সাথে এর সমন্বয়ের প্রয়োজন রয়েছে। বন্ধুর সাথে প্রশিক্ষণের মাধ্যমে অভিজ্ঞতার বিনিময় – এটাই হতে পারে সামরিক সক্ষমতা বৃদ্ধির মূলমন্ত্র।
> 
> বন্ধু রাষ্ট্রের সাথে বাংলাদেশের বাইরে প্রশিক্ষণ এবং অভিজ্ঞতা বিনিময়ের পদ্ধতি নিয়ে সক্ষমতা-বিষয়ক কিছু প্রশ্নের উত্তর খোঁজা জরুরি। যেমন বাংলাদেশের বাইরে এই প্রশিক্ষণ কর্মকান্ড পরিচালনা করার মতো সক্ষমতা কি বাংলাদেশের আছে? উত্তরে বলতে হবে যে অবশ্যই আছে। তবে একইসাথে এটাও বলতে হবে যে এই সক্ষমতা যথেষ্ট নয়। এই সক্ষমতাকে পরবর্তী উচ্চতায় নিতে কিছু সাংগঠনিক পরিবর্তন দরকার। যেমন, বাংলাদেশের বাইরে প্রশিক্ষণ কার্যক্রমের উদ্দেশ্যে কিছু ইউনিট গঠন করে সেগুলিতে সামরিক বাহিনীর সদস্যদের পোস্টিং দেয়া যেতে পারে। এধরণের একটি ইউনিট সব বাহিনীর সমন্বয়ে গঠিত হতে পারে। একটি ‘ওভারসীজ ট্রেনিং কমান্ড’এর অধীনে নিম্নোক্ত কিছু ইউনিট গঠন করা যেতে পারে –
> 
> সেনা ইউনিটঃ
> 
> সেনাবাহিনীর একটি স্বয়ংসম্পূর্ণ ইউনিট থাকা উচিত, যা কিনা একত্রে বাংলাদেশের বাইরে মোতায়েন করা যাবে। আর বেশ কিছুদিনের জন্যে মোতায়েনও থাকতে পারবে। এর মূল ইউনিটটি একটি ব্যাটালিয়ন হলেও এর সাথে বেশকিছু অনান্য ইউনিট থাকা উচিত, যা কিনা একে কমপক্ষে ব্রিগেড পর্যায়ের মর্যাদা দেবে। আর ইউনিটটির একটি প্রধান বৈশিষ্ট্য হবে এর মোবিলিটি। এর সকল কিছুই হবে হাইলি মোবাইল। তবে মোতায়েনের এলাকার উপর ভিত্তি করে এর কম্পোজিশন পরিবর্তিত করা যেতে পারে। এখানে ইউনিটের সংখ্যা সম্পর্কে একটি ধারণা দেয়ার চেষ্টা করা হয়েছে।
> 
> এই ইউনিটে থাকতে পারে -
> 
> ১। একটি পদাতিক ব্যাটালিয়ন
> 
> ২। মেকানাইজড ইউনিট (বিটিআর-৮০ এপিসি – ২০টি এবং অতোকার কোবরা এপিসি – ১২টি)
> 
> ৩। আর্টিলারি ইউনিট (ডব্লিউএস-২২ রকেট লঞ্চার – ৪টি, নোরা বি-৫২ হাউইটজার – ৬টি এবং এসএলসি-২ রাডার – ১টি)
> 
> ৪। এয়ার ডিফেন্স ইউনিট (একটি এফএম-৯০ ইউনিট)
> 
> ৫। ট্রান্সপোর্ট ইউনিট (২০টি ট্রাক, ২০টি টেকনিক্যাল। সাথে এটিজিম থাকা উচিত।)
> 
> ৬। ইঞ্জিনিয়ারিং ইউনিট (সাথে মাইন ক্লিয়ারেন্স এবং রিভার ক্রসিং ইকুইপমেন্ট থাকতে পারে)
> 
> ৭। সিগনালস ইউনিট (স্যাটেলাইট কমিউনিকেশন সহ)
> 
> ৮। মেডিক্যাল ইউনিট
> 
> ৯। মেইনটেন্যান্স ইউনিট
> 
> ১০। প্যারাকমান্ডোদের একটি ডিটাচমেন্ট
> 
> নৌ ইউনিটঃ
> 
> এর প্রধান কাজ হবে সেনা এবং বিমান ইউনিটসমূহকে পরিবহণ করা এবং পরিবহণ করার ও বাংলাদেশের বাইরে অবস্থানের সময় সমুদ্রিক নিরাপত্তা নিশ্চিত করা। একইসাথে বন্ধুদেশের নৌবাহিনী এবং কোস্টগার্ডের সাথে প্রশিক্ষণে অংশ নেয়া। এখানে সাতটি জাহাজের কথা উল্লেখ করা হয়েছে। তবে এই ইউনিট এর চাইতে ছোট বা বড় হতে পারে। যে জাহাজগুলি এখনও বাংলাদেশের নেই, সেগুলি সম্পর্কে কিছুটা ধারণা দেয়া হয়েছে কিছু উদাহরণের মাধ্যমে। এখানে এই নৌ ইউনিটটি বন্ধু দেশের বন্দরের উপরে নির্ভর করবে; অর্থাৎ বন্ধুর বাড়িতে ঢোকার পথ হলো বন্ধুই দরজা খুলবে। এখানে এমন কোন ইউনিট থাকবে না, যা কিনা বন্ধুর বাড়ির জানালার সিঁদ কেটে ঢোকার মতো মনে হয়।
> 
> এই ইউনিটে থাকতে পারে -
> 
> ১। একটি ফ্রিগেট (সাথে একটি হেলিকপ্টার থাকলে সবচাইতে ভালো; না থাকলে অন্য কোন ইউনিটে হেলিকপ্টারের ব্যবস্থা করতে হবে)
> 
> ২। একটি এলপিসি (দুর্জয়-ক্লাস)
> 
> ৩। একটি ওপিভি (কোস্ট গার্ডের সাদা রঙের একটি জাহাজ এখানে বেশি মূল্যবান হবে)
> 
> ৪। একটি ট্রুপ শিপ (১,০০০ ধারণক্ষমতা সম্পন্ন একটি জাহাজ, যা বাণিজ্যিকভাবে কিনে নিজেদের প্রয়োজনে পরিবর্তন করে নেয়া যেতে পারে। এতে অবশ্যই ১,০০০ মানুষের কমপক্ষে তিন সপ্তাহ থাকা-খাওয়ার ব্যবস্থা থাকতে হবে। হেলিপ্যাড এবং স্যাটেলাইট কমিউনিকেশন অতি দরকারী ব্যাপার হবে। উদাহরণ হিসেবে বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনীর প্রাক্তন জাহাজ বিএনএস শহীদ সালাহউদ্দিন-এর নাম বলা যেতে পারে, যদিও এখন এর চাইতে আরও আপডেটেড জাহাজ দরকার হবে।)
> 
> ৫। একটি কনটেইনার শিপ (১৬০ থেকে ১৮০ মিটারের মাঝে, যা কিনা চট্টগ্রাম বন্দরে ঢুকতে পারে এবং আফ্রিকার বেশিরভাগ বন্দরে ঢুকতে পারবে। এটিকে বিমান এবং অনান্য সরঞ্জামাদি পরিবহণে ব্যবহার করা হবে। বাণিজ্যিকভাবে কিনে এটাকে এমনভাবে পরিবর্তন করতে হবে যাতে ডেকের উপরে বিমান বহণ করা যায়। মোটামুটি ১৪-১৫টা বিমান বহণ করার মতো সক্ষমতা থাকলে এটা যথেষ্ট গুরুত্বপূর্ণ ভূমিকা রাখতে পারবে। কিছু অংশ হেলিপ্যাডের জন্যে খোলা রাখতে হবে। এক্ষেত্রে উদাহরণ হবে ফকল্যান্ড যুদ্ধের সময়ে ব্রিটিশ রয়াল নেভির ব্যবহৃত ২০১২ মিটার লম্বা এবং ১৫,০০০ টনের ‘আটলান্টিক কনভেয়র’ এবং ‘আটলান্টিক কজওয়ে’, যেগুলির ডেকের উপরে করে ২৪ থেকে ২৮টি বিমান নেয়া হয়েছিল ফকল্যান্ডে।)
> 
> ৬। একটি রো-রো ফেরি (বাণিজ্যিকভাবে কিনে এটাকে নিজেদের প্রয়োজনে পরিবর্তন করে নেয়া যাবে। সামরিক গাড়ি এবং সরঞ্জাম এই ফেরি বহণ করবে। এটার আকারও ১৬০ থেকে ১৮০ মিটারের মতো হওয়া উচিত বন্দর সুবিধা নেবার জন্যে। উদাহরণস্বরূপ রয়াল নেভির ‘পয়েন্ট-ক্লাস’এর কথা বলা যেতে পারে। ১৯৩ মিটার এবং ২৩,০০০ টনের এই জাহাজগুলি ১৩০টি সাঁজোয়া যান এবং ৬০টি ট্রাক বহণ করতে পারে।)
> 
> ৭। একটি সাপ্লাই জাহাজ (পথে জ্বালানি বা অন্য কোনকিছুর সরবরাহের ঘাটতি পূরণ করতে পারার মতো। তবে পুরো পথের সরবরাহ নিশ্চিতের দরকার নেই। বাংলাদেশের জাহাজ পৃথিবীর বেশিরভাগ বন্দরেই “ওয়েলকাম”)
> 
> ৮। স্পেশাল ফোর্স সোয়াডস-এর একটি ডিটাচমেন্ট (সাথে হাই-স্পিড বোট থাকা উচিত।)
> 
> বিমান ইউনিটঃ
> 
> বিমান ইউনিটের মাঝে সব ধরনের বিমানই রাখা হয়েছে। প্রশিক্ষণ সকল ক্ষেত্রেই দরকার; তাই বিমানের ধরনের ক্ষেত্রেও তা-ই হওয়া উচিৎ। সংখ্যার দিক থেকে একটা ধারণা এখানে দেয়া হয়েছে। মনে রাখতে হবে যে এখানে যে সংখ্যা বলা হবে, তা কিন্তু পরিবহণও করতে হবে।
> 
> এই ইউনিটে থাকতে পারে -
> 
> ১। একটি ফাইটার ইউনিট (এফ-৭বিজি – ৪টি এবং এফ-৭বিজিআই ৪টি)
> 
> ২। একটি ট্রান্সপোর্ট ইউনিট (এলইটি-৪১০ – একটি। এটি নিজ শক্তিতে উড়ে গন্তব্যে যাবে, যদিও বাকিরা যাবে জাহাজে।)
> 
> ৩। হেলিকপ্টার ইউনিট (এমআই-১৭১ – ৪টি এবং আগুস্টা এ-১০৯ – ২টি)
> 
> ৪। ড্রোন ইউনিট (অবজারভেশন মিশনের জন্যে একটি ড্রোন ইউনিট অবশ্যই থাকা উচিত)
> 
> ৫। রাডার ইউনিট (একটি এয়ার সার্চ রাডার গ্রাউন্ডে বসানোর জন্যে এই কমান্ডে থাকা উচিত)
> 
> ৬। মেইনটেন্যান্স ইউনিট
> 
> ৭। এয়ারবেইস ইউনিট (এরকম ইউনিট বাংলাদেশ আফ্রিকার একাধিক দেশে মোতায়েন করেছে। এরকমই আরেকটি ইউনিট এই কমান্ডে থাকতে পারে।)
> 
> উদাহরণ হিসেবে কয়েকটি রাষ্ট্রের কথা বলা যেতে পারে, যাদের সাথে বন্ধুপ্রতীম প্রশিক্ষণ এবং অভিজ্ঞতা আদান-প্রদান হতে পারে; যেমন – শ্রীলঙ্কা, মালদ্বীপ, তাঞ্জানিয়া, কেনিয়া, সোমালিয়া, মোজাম্বিক, নাইজেরিয়া, সিয়েরা লিওন, ইত্যাদি। দূরত্ব হিসেবে এধরনের প্রশিক্ষণ মিশনের দৈর্ঘ্য নির্ধারিত হতে পারে। ‘ওভারসীজ ট্রেনিং কমান্ড’এর মাধ্যমে এরকম মিশনে বাংলাদেশের সামরিক সক্ষমতা এবং প্রফেশনালিজম যেমন আরও উন্নত হবে, তেমনি বিশ্বব্যাপী বাংলাদেশের বন্ধুর সংখ্যা বাড়বে। একইসাথে বাংলাদেশের ভাবমূর্তির উন্নয়ন হবে এবং বিশ্বব্যাপী প্রভাবও বহুগুণে বৃদ্ধি পাবে। শক্তিশালী বাংলাদেশ শুধু কাগজে-কলমে থাকলেই হবে না, বাস্তব জীবনে দেখাতে হবে। আর সেক্ষেত্রে সামরিক সক্ষমতা একটি অপরিহার্য প্রয়োজন।
> 
> ২৭শে এপ্রিল ২০১৭




Always mention a bit of conclusive translation for the interest of International Readers that everyone does not understands regional language(s).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Major 13625 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1349769975108533
> 
> 
> 
> 
> বাংলাদেশ সশস্ত্র বাহিনীর ওভারসীজ ট্রেনিং কমান্ড গড়ার সময় এসেছে
> 
> - Ahmed Sharif
> Chief Analyst, Geopolitical Thought
> 
> বাংলাদেশের অর্থনৈতিক এবং কূটনৈতিক সক্ষমতার বৃদ্ধির সাথে সাথে বিশ্বের কাছে বাড়ছে বাংলাদেশের সন্মান, প্রতিপত্তি, প্রভাব। এর মাঝে যে ব্যাপারটি বড় একটি ভূমিকা রাখে তা হলো সামরিক সক্ষমতা। এই সক্ষমতা বৃদ্ধিতে রাষ্ট্রের বর্তমান প্রচেষ্টা দৃশ্যমান। বাংলাদেশের সাবমেরিন ক্রয়ের সাথে সাথে সক্ষমতা তৈরির নীতির জানান দেয়া হয়েছে মাত্র। তবে সাবমেরিনের এই উপাখ্যান দরকার ছিল পৃথিবীর বুকে বাংলাদেশের নামকে জাহির করার। যদিও এই জাহির করার মাঝে একটি কালো দাগ পড়েছে ভারতের সাথে সামরিক সমঝোতা করার মাঝ দিয়ে। তথাপি সক্ষমতা বৃদ্ধির এই প্রচেষ্টা রাষ্ট্রের চিন্তাশীল মহল অব্যাহতই রাখতে চান, এবং একইসাথে ভারতের প্রভাবকে নিষ্ক্রিয় দেখার ইচ্ছাই এক্ষেত্রে প্রবল। ভারতের প্রভাবকে নিষ্ক্রিয় করার ক্ষেত্রে একটি প্রধান চিন্তা হবে বাংলাদেশের প্রভাবকে বৃদ্ধি করা। এই প্রভাব বৃদ্ধি ইতোমধ্যে দেখা যাচ্ছে জাকার্তায় আইওআরএ শীর্ষ বৈঠকে, ঢাকায় আইপিইউ সন্মেলনে, কসোভোকে স্বীকৃতির মাঝ দিয়ে, এবং এশিয়া-আফ্রিকা-দক্ষিণ আমেরিকায় কূটনৈতিক এবং বাণিজ্যিক কর্মকান্ডকে ভিন্ন উচ্চতায় নেবার মাধ্যমে। এখান এই প্রভাবের মাঝে সামরিক সক্ষমতাকে ‘ফিট’ করার পালা।
> 
> বিশ্বব্যাপী বাংলাদেশের সৈন্যদের শান্তিরক্ষী মিশনে অংশগ্রহণের মাঝে দিয়ে বেশকিছু অভিজ্ঞতা সঞ্চয় হয়েছে বটে, তবে সেই অপারেশনগুলি বাংলাদেশের রাষ্ট্রীয় সক্ষমতা বৃদ্ধিতে সীমিত অবদানই রাখবে। কারণ শান্তিরক্ষী মিশনের লক্ষ্য বাংলাদেশের সামরিক বাহিনীর প্রভাব বৃদ্ধিকে কেন্দ্র করে নয়। অর্থাৎ বাংলাদেশের প্রভাব বৃদ্ধিতে বিশ্বব্যাপী শান্তিরক্ষী মিশনে অংশগ্রহণ বড় ভূমিকা রাখবে না। সত্যিকার অর্থে, এধরনের প্রভাব বৃদ্ধি যাতে না হয়, জাতিসংঘ সেটা লক্ষ্য রাখে। কাজেই বাংলাদেশের সামরিক সক্ষমতা বৃদ্ধিতে শান্তিরক্ষী মিশনের বাইরেও অপশন খুঁজতে হবে।
> 
> বন্ধুর সাথে প্রশিক্ষণ – নিরাপত্তার ক্ষেত্রে সহযোগিতার উত্তম ক্ষেত্র
> 
> বাংলাদেশ পৃথিবীতে বন্ধু খোঁজে। আর সেকারণেই আফ্রিকার বহু দেশে বাংলাদেশের বন্ধু তৈরি হয়েছে, যেখানে অনান্য অনেক দেশ নির্যাতকের তকমা নিয়ে আফ্রিকা ছাড়ছে। বন্ধু বন্ধুর বাড়িতে ঢোকে দরজা দিয়ে; কারণ বন্ধু বন্ধুর জন্যেই দরজা খুলে দেয়। চোর বা ডাকাত বাড়িতে ঢোকে সিঁদ কেটে। চোরের তাই দরকার হয় সিঁদ কাটা যন্ত্রপাতির। বাংলাদেশের সেধরণের যন্ত্রপাতির দরকার নেই। বরং বন্ধুত্ব প্রগাঢ় হয়, এমন জিনিসই বাংলাদেশ সাথে নেবে। বন্ধুর কাছ থেকে বন্ধু কিছু পায়; চোরের কাছ থেকে নয়। বরং চোর মানুষের কাছ থেকে জিনিস কেড়ে নেয়। বাংলাদেশের বন্ধুরাও বাংলাদেশের কাছ থেকে কিছু পাবে; তাই তারাও বাংলাদেশের বন্ধু হতে চাইবে। বাংলাদেশ সামরিক দিক থেকে প্রশিক্ষণকে এমন এক পর্যায়ে নিয়ে গেছে, যা সারা বিশ্বের কাছে একটি উদাহরণ হয়ে দাঁড়িয়েছে। বাংলাদেশের সামরিক বাহিনীর প্রফেশনালিজম বাকি দুনিয়ার মানুষ দেখেছে বিভিন্ন সময়ে। আর সেকারণেই পৃথিবীর বহু দেশের সামরিক অফিসাররা এখানে আসে প্রশিক্ষণের জন্যে। এই একই ইমেজটা বাংলাদেশের সামরিক বাহিনী ধরে রেখেছে বিশ্বব্যাপী শান্তিরক্ষী মিশনে। তবে এখন এই শান্তিরক্ষী মিশনের মাঝে আটকে না থেকে অভিজ্ঞতা এবং প্রফেশনালিজমকে পুঁজি করে বাকি বিশ্বের কাছে বন্ধুত্বের বাণী পৌঁছে দিতে হবে। আর এক্ষেত্রে প্রশিক্ষণ হবে উত্তম একটি সহযোগিতার ক্ষেত্র। বিশ্ব পরিসরে বাংলাদেশের সামরিক সক্ষমতার প্রভাবকে গুরুত্বপূর্ণ চালিকাশক্তি হিসেবে ব্যবহার করতে গেলে যে বিষয়গুলি বেশি গুরুত্ব পাবে, তার মাঝে থাকবে প্রশিক্ষণ।
> 
> বাংলাদেশের সামরিক বাহিনী নিজ দেশে অন্য দেশের সেনাদের প্রশিক্ষণ দেয়। কিন্তু বাংলাদেশের বর্তমান বাস্তবতায় দেশের মাটিতে নিজেকে আটকে রাখাটা দূরদর্শিতার পরিচায়ক নয়। বাংলাদেশের নিরাপত্তা এখন শুধু ১৯৪৭-এ ব্রিটিশদের নির্ধারণ করে দেয়া ১ লক্ষ ৪৪ হাজার বর্গ কিলোমিটারের মাঝে নয়। যখন প্রায় কোটিখানেক বাংলাদেশী দুনিয়ার আনাচে কানাচে ছড়িয়ে আছে, তখন এদেশের সশস্ত্র বাহিনীর দেশে বসে বসে ভাববার সময় নেই। বাংলাদেশের হাজারো সৈন্য এখন বিশ্বের বিভিন্ন প্রান্তে; বিশেষ করে আফ্রিকায়। সুতরাং নিরাপত্তার সংজ্ঞা নিয়ে ভাববার সময় এখন এসেছে; নিরাপত্তা-সম্পর্কিত প্রশিক্ষণ এবং অভিজ্ঞতা নিয়েও ভাববার সময় এসেছে। বিশ্বব্যাপী বাংলাদেশের স্বার্থসংশ্লিষ্ট বিষয়ের নিরাপত্তা দেবার মতো সক্ষমতা বাংলাদেশের সশস্ত্র বাহিনীর থাকতে হবে। নাহলে রাজনৈতিক-কূটনৈতিক বুলি ফাঁপা ঠেকবে। ইয়েমেনে যুদ্ধ শুরুর পর সেই দেশ থেকে বাংলাদেশীদের সরিয়ে আনার জন্যে ভারতের (যাকে কিনা শত্রু রাষ্ট্র জ্ঞান করে দেশের বেশিরভাগ জনগণ) দ্বারে ধর্ণা দিতে হয়েছে, যা কিনা বাংলাদেশের ভাবমূর্তিকে উন্নত করেনি, বরং আরেকটি রাষ্ট্রের কাছে ঋণগ্রস্ত করে কূটনৈতিকভাবে দেশকে দুর্বল করেছে। কাজেই বাংলাদেশের বিশ্বব্যাপী রাজনৈতিক এবং সামরিক সক্ষমতা গড়াটা রাষ্ট্রীয় সক্ষমতা গড়ার সাথে সম্পর্কিত। আর এখানেই আবারও আসছে প্রশিক্ষণ এবং অভিজ্ঞতার কথা। বাংলাদেশের বন্ধুত্বের নীতির সাথে এর সমন্বয়ের প্রয়োজন রয়েছে। বন্ধুর সাথে প্রশিক্ষণের মাধ্যমে অভিজ্ঞতার বিনিময় – এটাই হতে পারে সামরিক সক্ষমতা বৃদ্ধির মূলমন্ত্র।
> 
> বন্ধু রাষ্ট্রের সাথে বাংলাদেশের বাইরে প্রশিক্ষণ এবং অভিজ্ঞতা বিনিময়ের পদ্ধতি নিয়ে সক্ষমতা-বিষয়ক কিছু প্রশ্নের উত্তর খোঁজা জরুরি। যেমন বাংলাদেশের বাইরে এই প্রশিক্ষণ কর্মকান্ড পরিচালনা করার মতো সক্ষমতা কি বাংলাদেশের আছে? উত্তরে বলতে হবে যে অবশ্যই আছে। তবে একইসাথে এটাও বলতে হবে যে এই সক্ষমতা যথেষ্ট নয়। এই সক্ষমতাকে পরবর্তী উচ্চতায় নিতে কিছু সাংগঠনিক পরিবর্তন দরকার। যেমন, বাংলাদেশের বাইরে প্রশিক্ষণ কার্যক্রমের উদ্দেশ্যে কিছু ইউনিট গঠন করে সেগুলিতে সামরিক বাহিনীর সদস্যদের পোস্টিং দেয়া যেতে পারে। এধরণের একটি ইউনিট সব বাহিনীর সমন্বয়ে গঠিত হতে পারে। একটি ‘ওভারসীজ ট্রেনিং কমান্ড’এর অধীনে নিম্নোক্ত কিছু ইউনিট গঠন করা যেতে পারে –
> 
> সেনা ইউনিটঃ
> 
> সেনাবাহিনীর একটি স্বয়ংসম্পূর্ণ ইউনিট থাকা উচিত, যা কিনা একত্রে বাংলাদেশের বাইরে মোতায়েন করা যাবে। আর বেশ কিছুদিনের জন্যে মোতায়েনও থাকতে পারবে। এর মূল ইউনিটটি একটি ব্যাটালিয়ন হলেও এর সাথে বেশকিছু অনান্য ইউনিট থাকা উচিত, যা কিনা একে কমপক্ষে ব্রিগেড পর্যায়ের মর্যাদা দেবে। আর ইউনিটটির একটি প্রধান বৈশিষ্ট্য হবে এর মোবিলিটি। এর সকল কিছুই হবে হাইলি মোবাইল। তবে মোতায়েনের এলাকার উপর ভিত্তি করে এর কম্পোজিশন পরিবর্তিত করা যেতে পারে। এখানে ইউনিটের সংখ্যা সম্পর্কে একটি ধারণা দেয়ার চেষ্টা করা হয়েছে।
> 
> এই ইউনিটে থাকতে পারে -
> 
> ১। একটি পদাতিক ব্যাটালিয়ন
> 
> ২। মেকানাইজড ইউনিট (বিটিআর-৮০ এপিসি – ২০টি এবং অতোকার কোবরা এপিসি – ১২টি)
> 
> ৩। আর্টিলারি ইউনিট (ডব্লিউএস-২২ রকেট লঞ্চার – ৪টি, নোরা বি-৫২ হাউইটজার – ৬টি এবং এসএলসি-২ রাডার – ১টি)
> 
> ৪। এয়ার ডিফেন্স ইউনিট (একটি এফএম-৯০ ইউনিট)
> 
> ৫। ট্রান্সপোর্ট ইউনিট (২০টি ট্রাক, ২০টি টেকনিক্যাল। সাথে এটিজিম থাকা উচিত।)
> 
> ৬। ইঞ্জিনিয়ারিং ইউনিট (সাথে মাইন ক্লিয়ারেন্স এবং রিভার ক্রসিং ইকুইপমেন্ট থাকতে পারে)
> 
> ৭। সিগনালস ইউনিট (স্যাটেলাইট কমিউনিকেশন সহ)
> 
> ৮। মেডিক্যাল ইউনিট
> 
> ৯। মেইনটেন্যান্স ইউনিট
> 
> ১০। প্যারাকমান্ডোদের একটি ডিটাচমেন্ট
> 
> নৌ ইউনিটঃ
> 
> এর প্রধান কাজ হবে সেনা এবং বিমান ইউনিটসমূহকে পরিবহণ করা এবং পরিবহণ করার ও বাংলাদেশের বাইরে অবস্থানের সময় সমুদ্রিক নিরাপত্তা নিশ্চিত করা। একইসাথে বন্ধুদেশের নৌবাহিনী এবং কোস্টগার্ডের সাথে প্রশিক্ষণে অংশ নেয়া। এখানে সাতটি জাহাজের কথা উল্লেখ করা হয়েছে। তবে এই ইউনিট এর চাইতে ছোট বা বড় হতে পারে। যে জাহাজগুলি এখনও বাংলাদেশের নেই, সেগুলি সম্পর্কে কিছুটা ধারণা দেয়া হয়েছে কিছু উদাহরণের মাধ্যমে। এখানে এই নৌ ইউনিটটি বন্ধু দেশের বন্দরের উপরে নির্ভর করবে; অর্থাৎ বন্ধুর বাড়িতে ঢোকার পথ হলো বন্ধুই দরজা খুলবে। এখানে এমন কোন ইউনিট থাকবে না, যা কিনা বন্ধুর বাড়ির জানালার সিঁদ কেটে ঢোকার মতো মনে হয়।
> 
> এই ইউনিটে থাকতে পারে -
> 
> ১। একটি ফ্রিগেট (সাথে একটি হেলিকপ্টার থাকলে সবচাইতে ভালো; না থাকলে অন্য কোন ইউনিটে হেলিকপ্টারের ব্যবস্থা করতে হবে)
> 
> ২। একটি এলপিসি (দুর্জয়-ক্লাস)
> 
> ৩। একটি ওপিভি (কোস্ট গার্ডের সাদা রঙের একটি জাহাজ এখানে বেশি মূল্যবান হবে)
> 
> ৪। একটি ট্রুপ শিপ (১,০০০ ধারণক্ষমতা সম্পন্ন একটি জাহাজ, যা বাণিজ্যিকভাবে কিনে নিজেদের প্রয়োজনে পরিবর্তন করে নেয়া যেতে পারে। এতে অবশ্যই ১,০০০ মানুষের কমপক্ষে তিন সপ্তাহ থাকা-খাওয়ার ব্যবস্থা থাকতে হবে। হেলিপ্যাড এবং স্যাটেলাইট কমিউনিকেশন অতি দরকারী ব্যাপার হবে। উদাহরণ হিসেবে বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনীর প্রাক্তন জাহাজ বিএনএস শহীদ সালাহউদ্দিন-এর নাম বলা যেতে পারে, যদিও এখন এর চাইতে আরও আপডেটেড জাহাজ দরকার হবে।)
> 
> ৫। একটি কনটেইনার শিপ (১৬০ থেকে ১৮০ মিটারের মাঝে, যা কিনা চট্টগ্রাম বন্দরে ঢুকতে পারে এবং আফ্রিকার বেশিরভাগ বন্দরে ঢুকতে পারবে। এটিকে বিমান এবং অনান্য সরঞ্জামাদি পরিবহণে ব্যবহার করা হবে। বাণিজ্যিকভাবে কিনে এটাকে এমনভাবে পরিবর্তন করতে হবে যাতে ডেকের উপরে বিমান বহণ করা যায়। মোটামুটি ১৪-১৫টা বিমান বহণ করার মতো সক্ষমতা থাকলে এটা যথেষ্ট গুরুত্বপূর্ণ ভূমিকা রাখতে পারবে। কিছু অংশ হেলিপ্যাডের জন্যে খোলা রাখতে হবে। এক্ষেত্রে উদাহরণ হবে ফকল্যান্ড যুদ্ধের সময়ে ব্রিটিশ রয়াল নেভির ব্যবহৃত ২০১২ মিটার লম্বা এবং ১৫,০০০ টনের ‘আটলান্টিক কনভেয়র’ এবং ‘আটলান্টিক কজওয়ে’, যেগুলির ডেকের উপরে করে ২৪ থেকে ২৮টি বিমান নেয়া হয়েছিল ফকল্যান্ডে।)
> 
> ৬। একটি রো-রো ফেরি (বাণিজ্যিকভাবে কিনে এটাকে নিজেদের প্রয়োজনে পরিবর্তন করে নেয়া যাবে। সামরিক গাড়ি এবং সরঞ্জাম এই ফেরি বহণ করবে। এটার আকারও ১৬০ থেকে ১৮০ মিটারের মতো হওয়া উচিত বন্দর সুবিধা নেবার জন্যে। উদাহরণস্বরূপ রয়াল নেভির ‘পয়েন্ট-ক্লাস’এর কথা বলা যেতে পারে। ১৯৩ মিটার এবং ২৩,০০০ টনের এই জাহাজগুলি ১৩০টি সাঁজোয়া যান এবং ৬০টি ট্রাক বহণ করতে পারে।)
> 
> ৭। একটি সাপ্লাই জাহাজ (পথে জ্বালানি বা অন্য কোনকিছুর সরবরাহের ঘাটতি পূরণ করতে পারার মতো। তবে পুরো পথের সরবরাহ নিশ্চিতের দরকার নেই। বাংলাদেশের জাহাজ পৃথিবীর বেশিরভাগ বন্দরেই “ওয়েলকাম”)
> 
> ৮। স্পেশাল ফোর্স সোয়াডস-এর একটি ডিটাচমেন্ট (সাথে হাই-স্পিড বোট থাকা উচিত।)
> 
> বিমান ইউনিটঃ
> 
> বিমান ইউনিটের মাঝে সব ধরনের বিমানই রাখা হয়েছে। প্রশিক্ষণ সকল ক্ষেত্রেই দরকার; তাই বিমানের ধরনের ক্ষেত্রেও তা-ই হওয়া উচিৎ। সংখ্যার দিক থেকে একটা ধারণা এখানে দেয়া হয়েছে। মনে রাখতে হবে যে এখানে যে সংখ্যা বলা হবে, তা কিন্তু পরিবহণও করতে হবে।
> 
> এই ইউনিটে থাকতে পারে -
> 
> ১। একটি ফাইটার ইউনিট (এফ-৭বিজি – ৪টি এবং এফ-৭বিজিআই ৪টি)
> 
> ২। একটি ট্রান্সপোর্ট ইউনিট (এলইটি-৪১০ – একটি। এটি নিজ শক্তিতে উড়ে গন্তব্যে যাবে, যদিও বাকিরা যাবে জাহাজে।)
> 
> ৩। হেলিকপ্টার ইউনিট (এমআই-১৭১ – ৪টি এবং আগুস্টা এ-১০৯ – ২টি)
> 
> ৪। ড্রোন ইউনিট (অবজারভেশন মিশনের জন্যে একটি ড্রোন ইউনিট অবশ্যই থাকা উচিত)
> 
> ৫। রাডার ইউনিট (একটি এয়ার সার্চ রাডার গ্রাউন্ডে বসানোর জন্যে এই কমান্ডে থাকা উচিত)
> 
> ৬। মেইনটেন্যান্স ইউনিট
> 
> ৭। এয়ারবেইস ইউনিট (এরকম ইউনিট বাংলাদেশ আফ্রিকার একাধিক দেশে মোতায়েন করেছে। এরকমই আরেকটি ইউনিট এই কমান্ডে থাকতে পারে।)
> 
> উদাহরণ হিসেবে কয়েকটি রাষ্ট্রের কথা বলা যেতে পারে, যাদের সাথে বন্ধুপ্রতীম প্রশিক্ষণ এবং অভিজ্ঞতা আদান-প্রদান হতে পারে; যেমন – শ্রীলঙ্কা, মালদ্বীপ, তাঞ্জানিয়া, কেনিয়া, সোমালিয়া, মোজাম্বিক, নাইজেরিয়া, সিয়েরা লিওন, ইত্যাদি। দূরত্ব হিসেবে এধরনের প্রশিক্ষণ মিশনের দৈর্ঘ্য নির্ধারিত হতে পারে। ‘ওভারসীজ ট্রেনিং কমান্ড’এর মাধ্যমে এরকম মিশনে বাংলাদেশের সামরিক সক্ষমতা এবং প্রফেশনালিজম যেমন আরও উন্নত হবে, তেমনি বিশ্বব্যাপী বাংলাদেশের বন্ধুর সংখ্যা বাড়বে। একইসাথে বাংলাদেশের ভাবমূর্তির উন্নয়ন হবে এবং বিশ্বব্যাপী প্রভাবও বহুগুণে বৃদ্ধি পাবে। শক্তিশালী বাংলাদেশ শুধু কাগজে-কলমে থাকলেই হবে না, বাস্তব জীবনে দেখাতে হবে। আর সেক্ষেত্রে সামরিক সক্ষমতা একটি অপরিহার্য প্রয়োজন।
> 
> ২৭শে এপ্রিল ২০১৭


The growth of Bangladesh's economic and diplomatic capabilities to the world with increasing Bangladesh's honor, prestige, influence. The biggest surprise in a role is military capabilities. Current state efforts to increase this capacity. With the purchase of the Bangladesh submarine capabilities of policy have been given the report. However, in this episode of the submarine was Earth named Zahir of Bangladesh. Although Zahir has a black spot in the middle of dealing with the military of India. Yet these efforts capacity continue to want to state that Palace is, and at the same time the influence of India will see disabled in this case. India is a major concern for the disabled of the impact will be to increase the impact of Bangladesh. This influence is already visible in Dhaka iporiu sonormelne aioara Summit Jakarta, recognize Kosovo, and through the Asia-Africa-South America through diplomatic and commercial activity to a different height. In the midst of military capabilities of this effect here "FT".

Bangladesh soldiers to participate in peacekeeping missions has been some experience with in the middle of the store, the operation is limited to the capacity of Bangladesh's national contribution. Because the goal of the military of Bangladesh peacekeepers mission to increase the impact of the Centre. In other words, the effect of the increase in global peace keeping mission to Bangladesh to participate in the great repression. Honestly, such effects should not be increased, the UN's mission. So Bangladesh military capacity in peacekeeping missions outside the option to look for.

With better cooperation in the field of training – security

Looking for friends in Bangladesh. And for this reason, many countries in Africa, friends of Bangladesh is prepared, where the other many countries with Africa medal narirujatar his money. Enter friend's House Gate; Because it opens the door for friend. The thief or thieves enter sarid cut at home. Thieves need cutting equipment that sarid. Sedharan equipment of Bangladesh. In fact, a profound friendship that turns with Bangladesh. Some friends from friends. Not from a thief. But the thief takes things from people. Friends of Bangladesh and Bangladesh will have from; So they want to be friends of Bangladesh. Bangladesh military training from a level, which is an example to the world. Porfethonel the rest of the world of the military of Bangladesh people saw at different times. And for this reason, many countries in the world come here for training military officers. This is the same image of the Bangladesh armed forces possess a global peace mission. However, this is not stuck in the middle of the peacekeepers mission experience and parfeshnal to the rest of the world by capital to deliver the message of friendship. And in this case will best support training field. The effect of the military of Bangladesh in the global space capabilities as an important driving force to use things more seriously, he will be in training.

Bangladesh armed forces in military training in other countries. But the current reality on the ground, the country's detained himself is not identification of prudence. Bangladesh's security now only sets the British in 1947, received 1 million 44 thousand square kilometers in the middle of. When is spread almost everywhere, a Bangladeshi koterkhanek present in the armed forces should sit in no time. Thousands of Bangladesh troops now in different parts of the world. Especially in Africa. So now the time has come to think about the definition of security. Security-related training and experience and time to think. Bangladesh commitments and issues like the security capabilities of the armed forces of Bangladesh. Or political-diplomatic gesture hollow thekbe. After the start of the war in Yemen, the country moved from India to the Bangladeshi (which most of the country by public knowledge on whether enemy country) back to the door, which did not improve the image of Bangladesh, but another State by diplomatic debt to weakening the country. So building political and military capabilities worldwide of Bangladesh's national capacity building related to the. And here again and coming training and experience. Bangladesh's policy of coordinating with friends. Exchange of experience through training with friends – it can be the military capacity of the p.

Friend outside Bangladesh with training and experience exchange with the process of finding answers to important questions about capabilities. For example, to manage the training activities outside of Bangladesh as Bangladesh's capacity? I must say that in the North. But at the same time it will say that this ability is not enough. The ability to change some organizing the next height. For example, some units for the purpose of training activities outside of Bangladesh formed the military members on posting can be given. Type a unit composed of all forces. A "training command, under some ' oversiz unit can be the following-

Army unota

There should be a complete unit of the army, which will be deployed outside the country together. And can be deployed for a while. Its main unit and a battalion along with several other units should be at least one brigade, the level of dignity. One of the main features of the unit and its mobility. It all will be highly mobile. However, depending on the area of deployed its composition can be changed. Here's an idea about the number of units has been trying.

This unit may be in-

1. An infantry battalion

2. Mecanized unit (bartair-80 APC joins @isoc_yemen-20 and atokar Cobra APC joins @isoc_yemen-12)

3. Artillery unit (dobrewis-22 rocket launchers-4, Nora b-52 howitzer-6 and eselsa-2 radar-1)

4. Air defence unit (an FM-90 units)

5. Transport unit (20 trucks, 20 technical. Should be ethezem with. )

6. Engineering unit (with minor clearance and river crossing equipment can be)

7. Sorgnals units (satellite communication)

8. Medical unit

9. Meinten unit

10. Parijarakman a dotacmanret

Naval unota

Its main purpose is to transport army and air units and transport, and at the time of the location outside the Bangladesh marine security. At the same time taking part in the training with the Navy and vonedhudesh kosortaridgud. There has been mention of the seven ships. However, the unit may be small or large than this. That the ship is not in Bangladesh now, these are some examples of some of the ideas have been given. Here naval units will depend on the country's port of friends; That friend's home is open door friends pathways. There will not be any such unit, which cut off at a friend's House window seems like entering sarid.

This unit may be in-

1. A foureghet (if you have a helicopter with the best; if you do not have any other unit helicopter)

2. A elparso (invincible-class)

3. A oppevo (coast guard ship will be a more valuable here, white)

4. A troop ship (a ship capacity 1,000, which requires changes in themselves to buy commercially. There must be at least three weeks of 1,000-food system. Helapiread and satellite communication would be very useful. For example, former Bangladesh Navy ship bornes Shahid Salahuddin's name can be said to be, although you'll need more updated than this ship. )

5. A container ship (180 meters from the 160, which may enter the Chittagong Port and most of the African port of entry. It will be used to transport aircraft and damaging others. Commercially bought it must change in such a way that the plane carried on deck. Approximately 14-15 plane carried it enough capacity to keep an important role. Open for heloprijad a share. In this case, for example, the British Royal Navy during the Falklands war will be used by the 2012 metres long and 15,000 tons of Atlantic, Atlantic Causeway that conves ' and ' call of 28 airlines from 24 on the Falkland Islands was taken. )

6. A row-row need to buy their own (commercial ferry changes. Military vehicle and equipment carried in the shuttle. This size should be like 160 and 180 metres from port advantages for. For example, the Royal Navy's ' point class "can talk. 193 meters and 23,000 tons this ship are rorrter armored and 60 trucks carried. )

7. A supply ship (or any other fuel supplies can meet the deficit. However, there is no need to ensure supply of the whole way. Bangladesh's ship on Earth, most of the port is "you're welcome")

8. Special forces soirydes a dotacmanret (with hi-speed boat. )

Air unota

It is all kinds of aircraft in the middle of the air unit. Training is necessary in all cases; So in the case of the plane and it should be. Here are a number of ways. Remember that the number will be called, but transport.

This unit may be in-

1. A fighter unit (f-rborzo-4, and f-rabraj 4)

2. A transport unit (Let-410-a. Will it fly in destination, although others will ship. )

3. Helicopter unit (emai-171-4 and 109-agus-2)

4. Drone units (observation mission should be a drone for the course unit)

5. Radar unit (an air search radar ground sits in for should be in command)

6. Meinten unit

7. Ajerbeis unit (this unit has deployed multiple countries in Africa, Bangladesh. This may be another unit of this command. )

For example, several countries can speak, with whom bonridhupim training and experience exchange; Such as Sri Lanka, Maldives, Tanzania, Kenya, Somalia, Mozambique, Nigeria, Sierra Leone, etc. The length of such training mission as a distance can be determined. "This mission via the command" oversiz training Bangladesh's military capabilities will improve, and porfethonel such as worldwide number of friends of Bangladesh. At the same time the development of the image of Bangladesh and will multiply the effect around the world. Strong Bangladesh just will not stay in a pen and paper, in real life. And then an essential military capabilities.

27 April 2017


A rough translation by iTranslate, which google translate did a worse job at translating.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

_OK Let me do my bit...............refined it some more._


------------------------------------------------------------------
The growth of Bangladesh's economic and diplomatic capabilities brings to the world increasing honor, prestige, influence. The biggest surprise in this role is military capability. Current state efforts is visible in increasing this capability.

The policy behind this capability has been shown with the purchase of the two-strong Bangladesh submarine fleet. Submarine purchase was necessary to present the name of Bangladesh as an up and coming military entity.

Although this presentation and nomination did have a black spot which included the military MOU with Indian administration.

Although the local military intelligentsia, planners and strategists want to keep this increase in military capability mobilized, at the same time they want the influence of India in local military affairs increasingly lessened.

A major strategy to slowly disable Indian influence in regional affairs will be to increase influence of Bangladesh in local diplomatic events and fora, which we have neglected thus far.

This influence is already visible in the IORA Summit in Jakarta, the IPU summit in Dhaka, the act of recognizing Kosovo by Bangladesh and the recent raising of diplomatic and trade/commercial activity in Asia-Africa-South America to a different level.

The time has now come to 'Fit' military diplomacy within the framework of trade and other types of diplomacy in these nations by Bangladesh.

Bangladesh has gained quite a bit of experience by its soldiers participating in overseas peacekeeping missions, however these operation will contribute little to the capacity of Bangladesh's military influence and diplomacy overseas.

The goal of Bangladesh military peacekeepers missions does not revolve around increasing the nation's military diplomacy. The UN keeps an eye on such efforts and will resist them. So Bangladesh needs other options outside UN missions to increase military diplomacy.

Cooperation in the field of training foreign armies, and especially in security – is a key to increasing friendly relationships with friendly nations.

When Bangladesh is looking for friends in the world it can use already developed friendly relations with many nations in Africa to extend a friendly hand of cooperation. At the same time there are many countries are leaving Africa with 'oppressor' stamped on their records.

When one enters a friend's House they come in through the gate; because friends opens doors for friends. Thieves enter someone's home through the back door or tunnel under. Thieves need tunneling/covert equipment and techniques. Bangladesh has no need for such equipment.

Bangladesh only needs the intent of establishing profound friendships in foreign nations.

Friends get help and goods from friends. But thieves only take things without permission from people. Friends of Bangladesh will get cooperation and assistance from Bangladesh - that's why they will want to be friends of Bangladesh.

Bangladesh has taken military training to such a level, which is an example to the world. The world has observed the professionalism of the military of Bangladesh at various times all around the world. And for this reason, many countries in the world come to Bangladesh for training their military officers.

This is the same image the Bangladesh armed forces preserved on its global peace missions. However, the next act will be not to stay stuck in the middle of the peacekeepers mission experience and to deliver the message of friendship to the rest of the world by capitalizing on the professionalism and experience gained from them.

And in this case the best support will be to impart training in the field of peacekeeping to friendly nations. Which will in turn increase our military diplomacy around the world.

Bangladesh armed forces currently imparts military training to military personnel from friendly countries within Bangladesh. But it will not be prudent and farsighted in the future to limit such training on the ground within Bangladesh.

Bangladesh's security is simply not set within the 1 million 44 thousand square kilometers the British set in 1947. When ten million Bangladeshis are spread almost everywhere in the world, the armed forces should not sit at home and limit their activity there.

Thousands of Bangladesh troops now spread around in different parts of the world- especially in Africa. So now the time has come to think about the definition of security. Bangladesh needs to think about Bangladeshi commercial, military and diplomatic interests worldwide and how to protect these interests, and most importantly - have the contextual *capability *to do so. Otherwise empty words of diplomacy will have no value to anyone.

After the start of the war in Yemen, Bangladesh had to seek help from India (which most Bangladeshis consider an enemy state) to repatriate its citizens, which did not improve the image of Bangladesh, and which indebted Bangladesh diplomatically and thus weakened the image of the country. So building political and military capabilities worldwide of Bangladesh's national capacity building related to this is necessary. And talking about training and experience - Bangladesh's policy of coordinating and exchange of experience through training with friends in different climates and scenarios – can be the key to increasing military capability itself.

We need to find answers to important questions about Bangladesh's external military capabilities. For example, can Bangladesh manage the training activities outside Bangladesh? I must say that this is affirmative. But at the same time I will have to say that this ability is not sufficient. Organizing these activities need to be elevated to another level upward. For example, some units for training activities can be posted outside of Bangladesh. This unit composed of all forces can be termed "Overseas training command" .

Army Units

There should be a complete unit of the army, which will be deployed outside the country altogether. And can be deployed for a while. Its main unit and a battalion along with several other units should be at least the level of one brigade. One of the main features of this unit will be its mobility. All features will need to be highly mobile. However, depending on the area of deployment its composition can be changed. Here's an idea about the number of units has been trying.

This unit may be in-

1. An infantry battalion

2. Mechanized unit (BTR-80 APC -20 nos and Otokar Cobra APC -12 nos)

3. Artillery unit (WS-22 rocket launchers-4, Nora b-52 howitzer-6 and SLC-2 radar-1)

4. Air defence unit (one FM-90 unit)

5. Transport unit (20 trucks, 20 technical. Should include ATGM)

6. Engineering unit (can have minor clearance and river crossing equipment)

7. Signals unit (w/satellite communication)

8. Medical unit

9. Maintenance unit

10. Paracommando detachment

Naval Units

Its main purpose is to transport army and air units, and ensure security at locations outside Bangladesh. At the same time taking part in the training with the Navy and Coastguards of friendly countries. There has been mention of the seven ships. However, the unit may be small or large than this. Some ships which are not in Bangladesh fleet, some examples have been given. 

This unit may have-

1. A Frigate (if you have a helicopter that is best; otherwise other units helicopters can be used)

2. An LPC (invincible-class or Durjoy class)

3. An OPV (coast guard ship will be a more valuable here, white)

4. A troop ship (a ship capacity of 1,000 troops), which can be purchased and changed. There must be at least three weeks of rooming and boarding 1,000-troops. Helipad and satellite communication will be required. For example, former Bangladesh Navy ship BNS Shahid Salahuddin's name can be mentioned, although we'll need something more updated than that ship).

5. A container ship (160 to 180 meters size, which is capable of entering Chittagong Port and most of the African port of entry. It will be used to transport aircraft and other large items. Can be bought commercially and modified it must change in such a way that the planes can be carried on deck. Approximately needs to carry 14-15 planes and also space for a helipad. In this case, for example, the British Royal Navy can be quoted which used Atlantic Conveyor and Atlantic Causeway during the Falklands war which were 2012 meters long and 15,000 tons carrying 24 to 28 airplanes to Falkland Islands)

6. A need to buy RO-RO commercial ferry and changed to carry Military vehicle and equipment. This size should be like 160 to 180 metres. For example, the Royal Navy's ' point class "can be mentioned. Sized at 193 meters and 23,000 tons this ships carry 130 armored vehicles and 60 trucks.

7. A supply ship (to meet fuel supplies which can meet the deficit). However, there is no need to ensure supply of the whole way. Bangladeshi ships are welcome at most any port.

8. Special forces SWADS detachment (with hi-speed boat. )

Air UNITS

There are all kinds of aircraft in the air unit. Training is necessary in all cases; So in the case of the plane and it should be. Here are a number of ways. Remember that the number will be called, but transport is necessary.

This unit may be in-

1. A fighter unit (F-7BG -4, and f-rabraj 4)

2. A transport unit (Let-410-a. Will it fly in destination, although others will ship. )

3. Helicopter unit (emai-171-4 and 109-agus-2)

4. Drone units (observation mission should be a drone for the course unit)

5. Radar unit (an air search radar ground sits in for should be in command)

6. Meinten unit

7. Ajerbeis unit (this unit has deployed multiple countries in Africa, Bangladesh. This may be another unit of this command. )

For example, several countries can speak, with whom bonridhupim training and experience exchange; Such as Sri Lanka, Maldives, Tanzania, Kenya, Somalia, Mozambique, Nigeria, Sierra Leone, etc. The length of such training mission as a distance can be determined. "This mission via the command" oversiz training Bangladesh's military capabilities will improve, and porfethonel such as worldwide number of friends of Bangladesh. At the same time the development of the image of Bangladesh and will multiply the effect around the world. Strong Bangladesh just will not stay in a pen and paper, in real life. And then an essential military capabilities.

27 April 2017


A rough translation by iTranslate, which google translate did a worse job at translating.[/QUOTE]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asad71

Bilal9 said:


> _OK Let me do my bit...............refined it some more.
> 
> 
> @*Major 13625*
> 
> All this is fine - although we are on BN thread. But lemme add. We can achieve nothing positive in national security, commercial gains or preserve/practice our culture/ faith as long as our rulers take direction from a source the nation perceives as the top threat to its existence.
> _
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------
> The growth of Bangladesh's economic and diplomatic capabilities brings to the world increasing honor, prestige, influence. The biggest surprise in this role is military capability. Current state efforts is visible in increasing this capability.
> 
> The policy behind this capability has been shown with the purchase of the two-strong Bangladesh submarine fleet. Submarine purchase was necessary to present the name of Bangladesh as an up and coming military entity.
> 
> Although this presentation and nomination did have a black spot which included the military MOU with Indian administration.
> 
> Although the local military intelligentsia, planners and strategists want to keep this increase in military capability mobilized, at the same time they want the influence of India in local military affairs increasingly lessened.
> 
> A major strategy to slowly disable Indian influence in regional affairs will be to increase influence of Bangladesh in local diplomatic events and fora, which we have neglected thus far.
> 
> This influence is already visible in the IORA Summit in Jakarta, the IPU summit in Dhaka, the act of recognizing Kosovo by Bangladesh and the recent raising of diplomatic and trade/commercial activity in Asia-Africa-South America to a different level.
> 
> The time has now come to 'Fit' military diplomacy within the framework of trade and other types of diplomacy in these nations by Bangladesh.
> 
> Bangladesh has gained quite a bit of experience by its soldiers participating in overseas peacekeeping missions, however these operation will contribute little to the capacity of Bangladesh's military influence and diplomacy overseas.
> 
> The goal of Bangladesh military peacekeepers missions does not revolve around increasing the nation's military diplomacy. The UN keeps an eye on such efforts and will resist them. So Bangladesh needs other options outside UN missions to increase military diplomacy.
> 
> Cooperation in the field of training foreign armies, and especially in security – is a key to increasing friendly relationships with friendly nations.
> 
> When Bangladesh is looking for friends in the world it can use already developed friendly relations with many nations in Africa to extend a friendly hand of cooperation. At the same time there are many countries are leaving Africa with 'oppressor' stamped on their records.
> 
> When one enters a friend's House they come in through the gate; because friends opens doors for friends. Thieves enter someone's home through the back door or tunnel under. Thieves need tunneling/covert equipment and techniques. Bangladesh has no need for such equipment.
> 
> Bangladesh only needs the intent of establishing profound friendships in foreign nations.
> 
> Friends get help and goods from friends. But thieves only take things without permission from people. Friends of Bangladesh will get cooperation and assistance from Bangladesh - that's why they will want to be friends of Bangladesh.
> 
> Bangladesh has taken military training to such a level, which is an example to the world. The world has observed the professionalism of the military of Bangladesh at various times all around the world. And for this reason, many countries in the world come to Bangladesh for training their military officers.
> 
> This is the same image the Bangladesh armed forces preserved on its global peace missions. However, the next act will be not to stay stuck in the middle of the peacekeepers mission experience and to deliver the message of friendship to the rest of the world by capitalizing on the professionalism and experience gained from them.
> 
> And in this case the best support will be to impart training in the field of peacekeeping to friendly nations. Which will in turn increase our military diplomacy around the world.
> 
> Bangladesh armed forces currently imparts military training to military personnel from friendly countries within Bangladesh. But it will not be prudent and farsighted in the future to limit such training on the ground within Bangladesh.
> 
> Bangladesh's security is simply not set within the 1 million 44 thousand square kilometers the British set in 1947. When ten million Bangladeshis are spread almost everywhere in the world, the armed forces should not sit at home and limit their activity there.
> 
> Thousands of Bangladesh troops now spread around in different parts of the world- especially in Africa. So now the time has come to think about the definition of security. Bangladesh needs to think about Bangladeshi commercial, military and diplomatic interests worldwide and how to protect these interests, and most importantly - have the contextual *capability *to do so. Otherwise empty words of diplomacy will have no value to anyone.
> 
> After the start of the war in Yemen, Bangladesh had to seek help from India (which most Bangladeshis consider an enemy state) to repatriate its citizens, which did not improve the image of Bangladesh, and which indebted Bangladesh diplomatically and thus weakened the image of the country. So building political and military capabilities worldwide of Bangladesh's national capacity building related to this is necessary. And talking about training and experience - Bangladesh's policy of coordinating and exchange of experience through training with friends in different climates and scenarios – can be the key to increasing military capability itself.
> 
> We need to find answers to important questions about Bangladesh's external military capabilities. For example, can Bangladesh manage the training activities outside Bangladesh? I must say that this is affirmative. But at the same time I will have to say that this ability is not sufficient. Organizing these activities need to be elevated to another level upward. For example, some units for training activities can be posted outside of Bangladesh. This unit composed of all forces can be termed "Overseas training command" .
> 
> Army Units
> 
> There should be a complete unit of the army, which will be deployed outside the country altogether. And can be deployed for a while. Its main unit and a battalion along with several other units should be at least the level of one brigade. One of the main features of this unit will be its mobility. All features will need to be highly mobile. However, depending on the area of deployment its composition can be changed. Here's an idea about the number of units has been trying.
> 
> This unit may be in-
> 
> 1. An infantry battalion
> 
> 2. Mechanized unit (BTR-80 APC -20 nos and Otokar Cobra APC -12 nos)
> 
> 3. Artillery unit (WS-22 rocket launchers-4, Nora b-52 howitzer-6 and SLC-2 radar-1)
> 
> 4. Air defence unit (one FM-90 unit)
> 
> 5. Transport unit (20 trucks, 20 technical. Should include ATGM)
> 
> 6. Engineering unit (can have minor clearance and river crossing equipment)
> 
> 7. Signals unit (w/satellite communication)
> 
> 8. Medical unit
> 
> 9. Maintenance unit
> 
> 10. Paracommando detachment
> 
> Naval Units
> 
> Its main purpose is to transport army and air units, and ensure security at locations outside Bangladesh. At the same time taking part in the training with the Navy and Coastguards of friendly countries. There has been mention of the seven ships. However, the unit may be small or large than this. Some ships which are not in Bangladesh fleet, some examples have been given.
> 
> This unit may have-
> 
> 1. A Frigate (if you have a helicopter that is best; otherwise other units helicopters can be used)
> 
> 2. An LPC (invincible-class or Durjoy class)
> 
> 3. An OPV (coast guard ship will be a more valuable here, white)
> 
> 4. A troop ship (a ship capacity of 1,000 troops), which can be purchased and changed. There must be at least three weeks of rooming and boarding 1,000-troops. Helipad and satellite communication will be required. For example, former Bangladesh Navy ship BNS Shahid Salahuddin's name can be mentioned, although we'll need something more updated than that ship).
> 
> 5. A container ship (160 to 180 meters size, which is capable of entering Chittagong Port and most of the African port of entry. It will be used to transport aircraft and other large items. Can be bought commercially and modified it must change in such a way that the planes can be carried on deck. Approximately needs to carry 14-15 planes and also space for a helipad. In this case, for example, the British Royal Navy can be quoted which used Atlantic Conveyor and Atlantic Causeway during the Falklands war which were 2012 meters long and 15,000 tons carrying 24 to 28 airplanes to Falkland Islands)
> 
> 6. A need to buy RO-RO commercial ferry and changed to carry Military vehicle and equipment. This size should be like 160 to 180 metres. For example, the Royal Navy's ' point class "can be mentioned. Sized at 193 meters and 23,000 tons this ships carry 130 armored vehicles and 60 trucks.
> 
> 7. A supply ship (to meet fuel supplies which can meet the deficit). However, there is no need to ensure supply of the whole way. Bangladeshi ships are welcome at most any port.
> 
> 8. Special forces SWADS detachment (with hi-speed boat. )
> 
> Air UNITS
> 
> There are all kinds of aircraft in the air unit. Training is necessary in all cases; So in the case of the plane and it should be. Here are a number of ways. Remember that the number will be called, but transport is necessary.
> 
> This unit may be in-
> 
> 1. A fighter unit (F-7BG -4, and f-rabraj 4)
> 
> 2. A transport unit (Let-410-a. Will it fly in destination, although others will ship. )
> 
> 3. Helicopter unit (emai-171-4 and 109-agus-2)
> 
> 4. Drone units (observation mission should be a drone for the course unit)
> 
> 5. Radar unit (an air search radar ground sits in for should be in command)
> 
> 6. Meinten unit
> 
> 7. Ajerbeis unit (this unit has deployed multiple countries in Africa, Bangladesh. This may be another unit of this command. )
> 
> For example, several countries can speak, with whom bonridhupim training and experience exchange; Such as Sri Lanka, Maldives, Tanzania, Kenya, Somalia, Mozambique, Nigeria, Sierra Leone, etc. The length of such training mission as a distance can be determined. "This mission via the command" oversiz training Bangladesh's military capabilities will improve, and porfethonel such as worldwide number of friends of Bangladesh. At the same time the development of the image of Bangladesh and will multiply the effect around the world. Strong Bangladesh just will not stay in a pen and paper, in real life. And then an essential military capabilities.
> 
> 27 April 2017
> 
> 
> A rough translation by iTranslate, which google translate did a worse job at translating.


[/QUOTE]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major 13625

Hey we need ASW capable platforms as well


----------



## Michael Corleone

Major 13625 said:


> Hey we need ASW capable platforms as well


The corvettes got em no?


----------



## Major 13625

Mohammed Khaled said:


> The corvettes got em no?


yea i know but i was thinking about large helo carriers with massive ASW capabilities


----------



## Bilal9

asad71 said:


> _@*Major 13625*
> 
> All this is fine - although we are on BN thread. But lemme add. We can achieve nothing positive in national security, commercial gains or preserve/practice our culture/ faith as long as our rulers take direction from a source the nation perceives as the top threat to its existence._



Actually the point of the article is that the Navy was the prime candidate to expand its equipment and capability as a part of the overseas training command (by adding troop ships, transport command and resupply vessels. This is on topic and we should discuss which large transport command we should emulate at a smaller scale.

Two of these organizations belong to the US NAVY and the Royal Navy,

Royal Fleet Auxiliary
US Military Sealift Command
We should study the articles and discuss.

It is time to look beyond UN Missions for expanding military diplomacy across the globe by providing training to friendly nations. Bangladesh is an ideal candidate for this role.

I don't believe any nation friendly to the current regime will see this as an issue because this is,

An exercise to build peace and friendship among nations
Keeps armed forces and their mgmt. away from the country busy in these sort of activities not threatening to the current regime.






Point class ro-ro vessel of the Royal Auxiliary Command

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## asad71

For the Navy to progressively enhance its reach, it is crucial that we have best of diplomatic / political relations with littoral relations from Thailand to Malaysia, Indonesia to SL, Pakistan, Persian Gulf and up to the East African coast. Here we need to strengthen our Umbilical links with the Muslim diaspora.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sahureka2

Ready for transfer to La Spezia naval arsenal for completion of the works

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Banglar Bir

From a Ashm armed Corvette downgraded to a Patrol Craft.


----------



## monitor

Bangladesh Coast Guard to receive 25 Coast Guard Vessel from Japan.
.
Some speculation indicates that the Japanese National Parliament approved this for the security enhancement of multi-billion dollar 1200 MW Matarbari coal power project constructed by a Japanese farm. It's also considered a token of long and trusted friendship between these two countries. These ships will enhance the operational ability of BCG to a great extend. 
.
#BCG
Shared by: Bangladesh Defence




Like_Show more reactions_
_Comment__Share_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sahureka2

Destination, 
naval arsenal of La Spezia

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## bdslph

monitor said:


> Bangladesh Coast Guard to receive 25 Coast Guard Vessel from Japan.
> .
> Some speculation indicates that the Japanese National Parliament approved this for the security enhancement of multi-billion dollar 1200 MW Matarbari coal power project constructed by a Japanese farm. It's also considered a token of long and trusted friendship between these two countries. These ships will enhance the operational ability of BCG to a great extend.
> .
> #BCG
> Shared by: Bangladesh Defence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like_Show more reactions_
> _CommentShare_



receive is it for free or we will buy 25 ships from Japan
i choose to buy then free
but yeah will be a big boost for our coast guard


----------



## Bilal9

Bilal9 said:


> Actually the point of the article is that the Navy was the prime candidate to expand its equipment and capability as a part of the overseas training command (by adding troop ships, transport command and resupply vessels. This is on topic and we should discuss which large transport command we should emulate at a smaller scale.
> 
> Two of these organizations belong to the US NAVY and the Royal Navy,
> 
> Royal Fleet Auxiliary
> US Military Sealift Command
> We should study the articles and discuss.
> 
> It is time to look beyond UN Missions for expanding military diplomacy across the globe by providing training to friendly nations. Bangladesh is an ideal candidate for this role.
> 
> I don't believe any nation friendly to the current regime will see this as an issue because this is,
> 
> An exercise to build peace and friendship among nations
> Keeps armed forces and their mgmt. away from the country busy in these sort of activities not threatening to the current regime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Point class ro-ro vessel of the Royal Auxiliary Command



Here is an equivalent ROPAX Marine Vessel from the Black Sea Route between Novorossiysk and Bulgaria....

*Technical data Ro-Pax Drujba*




*Ro-Pax Drujba*
Type: Ro-Ro


IMO: 9237242
GT: 25028
LOA: 180 m
BEAM: 24,3 m
DEPT: 9,6 m
DUP Deck: 15,3 m


*Access to garage: *

a door / Main ramp 17,50 m long / 18,20 m wide / 5,20 m height - SWL 90 t 



*Freight Capacity: *

1900 LM (deck 5 - 1070 m with 8 strips for loading / deck 3 - 830 m with 6 strips for loading) 
Free high: 4,90 m 
Load capacity: 
- Equably distibuted load - 3 t/m2 
- Axel load 18 t (2 axels with 2 tires and 1.3 m distance between the axels)
- Max weight of trailer - 45 t (with 4 tires) 

2 Mobile ramps connecting Deck 3 with Deck 5 
- Lenght 52 m
- Width 3.20 m
- Height 4.70 m
- SWL 170 t 


*Car Decks *

396 LM (car deck 1 - 216 m / car deck 2 - 180 m )
Free high: 2.20 m
Average weight of unit - 1 t
Maximum weight of unit - 2 t
Axel load - 1 t
2 Fixed ramps connecting Deck 1 and Deck 2
- Width 3.10 m
- Height 2.45 m


*Passenger Capacity and Accommodations *

Cabins with beds (total bed 396)
- 75 x 4 beds (2 cabins adapted for disable people)
- 40 x 2 beds
- 8 x 2 beds - VIP


----------



## gslv mk3

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> n the coming days, more "tohol nouka" will come, which will be mind-boggling for them....



Why would anyone care about little patrol boats ?



UKBengali said:


> No, it will most like be the Type-052D as that is superior.



You're going to acquire & operate it with an $6 billion defence budget ?



Bengal Tiger 71 said:


> After completed the 2030 forces goal, *BD will far ahead then the bully*.



I guess you were already ahead of Myanmar ?



Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> by that time Bangladesh won't be dependent on anyone.... in fact, it would be a very powerful state.... there's more than likely that by that time Bangladesh will produce ships that would put destroyers into shame!!



You want to build a cruiser by 2025 & have a self reliant defence industry?

Given state of your industry & lack of experience in building warships other than a 600 tonne LPC, I would be surprised if you can build a 3500 tonne frigate by that time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

masud said:


>



What are the aramaments in those cutters now?
Any missile or sam?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

Fleet Coastal Tug A723 & A724

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masud

TopCat said:


> What are the aramaments in those cutters now?
> Any missile or sam?


probable nothing, exactly i don,t know brother......


----------



## Arthur

BNS Sagar (M91)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

TopCat said:


> What are the aramaments in those cutters now?
> Any missile or sam?



I don't believe the cutters have any missiles fitted (AShMs or SAMs) yet. Maybe they did not want to invest in new system for older vessels.

They have four 37mm and two 20mm cannons, which is what a cadet training ship needs, and this is what they are being used for in the Navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BanglarBagh

I saw in wiki that those cutters are to be transferred to BCG. also the padma-class opvs. Acc to the wiki BN is planning to operate ships only in the 500t and above displacement class. below 500t would be decommissioned or transferred to the BCG. however, BN is going to operate some small high-speed assault boats dedicated to SWADS.

Any news on the type of frigate selected and how many of the new generation frigates would be procured?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB
Bangladesh Navy SWADS with NVD





*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB*
18 May  


Seal Delivery Vehicle/Swimmer Delivery Vehicle
BN planning to procure SDV for elite force "ODD 71"
এটি মুলত নেভাল স্পেশাল ফোর্স/ফ্রগম্যান ট্রুপসদের নিরাপদে পানির নিচ দিয়ে পৌছে দেয়ার জন্য স্পেশালভাবে বানানো।এটি ছোটখাটো সাবমেরিন বলা যায়।

এসব ভেহিকল ১০ জন সসস্ত্র কমান্ডো বহন করে চুপিসারে শত্রু এলাকার ভিতরে প্রবেশ করে আবার নিরাপদে ফিরে আসতে পারে।

এটি চালানোর জন্য ১ জন চালকের প্রয়োজন। এসব ভেহিকল মুলত "সাবমেরিন ডেমুলেশন ডাইভারস"রা ব্যবহার করে।

বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনীর সবচেয়ে গোপনীয় কমান্ডো ইউনিট "ODD71" এর জন্য এরকম অজানা সংখ্যক SDV কেনার পরিকল্পনা নেয়া হয়েছে।





*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB *
18 May  


সাম্প্রতিক সময়ে Bdmilitary.com এ বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনীর Tactical Data link system (TDL) নিয়ে একটি পোস্ট দেয়া হয়েছিলো যা আপনারা অনেকেই আমাদের কাছে জানতে চেয়েছেন।

Tactical Data link (TDL) হলো এমন একটি ব্যবস্থা যেখানে বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনী একটি নিজস্ব এবং স্বয়ংসম্পূর্ণ নেটওয়ার্কের মধ্য দিয়ে পরিচালিত হবে।যার মধ্যে অন্তর্ভুক্ত থাকবে নৌবাহিনীর জাহাজ,সাবমেরিন, বিমান,মিসাইল সিস্টেম। মানে এক কথায় সব।

আসুন একটা উদাহরণ দিয়ে আমরা আপনাদের বুঝানোর চেষ্টা করি...

ধরুন ২০২৫ সাল নাগাদ এই সিস্টেম আমাদের নৌবাহিনীতে ইন্সটল করা শেষ হয়েছে।এখন এটি অপারেশনাল।এখন ভারত বা মিয়ানমারের দিক থেকে কোন হুমকি বাংলাদেশের দিকে এগিয়ে আসছে।

বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনীর রাডারে ধরা পড়েছে..... এই সিস্টেমের মাধ্যমে একসাথে ভুমি,পানি এবং আকাশের সব টার্গেট ডিটেক্ট করে সেগুলো নিউট্রালাইজ করার ব্যবস্থা করা হবে।

আমাদের স্যাটেলাইট (বঙ্গবন্ধু-১ ব্যতীত) এর সাথেও এটি যুক্ত থাকবে।সম্ভাব্য আক্রমণ প্রতিহত করার জন্য প্রথমে নৌবাহিনীর কমান্ড এন্ড কন্ট্রোল সিস্টেম সব ইউনিটকে এলার্ট করে দিবে।সাথে সাথে আমাদের সাবমেরিন ইউনিট কাজ শুরু করে দিবে।নৌবাহিনীর গ্রাউন্ড এবং কোস্টাল ডিফেন্স সিস্টেম নিজ নিজ কাজ শুরু করে দিবে , নৌবাহিনীর মেরিটাইম স্ট্রাইক এয়ারক্রাফট, ASW হেলিকপ্টার নিজ নিজ অবস্থানে দাড়িয়ে যাবে.....

যদি এই সিস্টেম ইন্সটল করা সম্ভব হয় তাহলে নৌবাহিনী বর্তমান থেকে অনেক বেশি এডভান্স এবং দুরপাল্লার মিসাইল এবং অস্ত্র ব্যবহার করতে পারবে।ফলে অনেক দুর থেকেই শত্রুর আক্রমণ মোকাবেলা করতে সক্ষম হবে।

বর্তমানে কাজ শুরু হয়ে গেছে....আমাদের বিএনএস বঙ্গবন্ধুতে Link Y TDL system ইন্সটল করা হয়েছে।অন্যান্য জাহাজেও এই সিস্টেম ইন্সটল করা প্রকৃয়াধীন আছে।

(ভুল ত্রুটি সংশোধনযোগ্য)
Link Y TDL system already incorporated in BNS BB/KBW, Tactical Data link(TDL) for all other surface fleet, submarines, Naval Aviation incl ASW helicopters, linking is in progress, up-linking with our Satellite to be launched in the next few years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehedi44

what are these bots?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

mehedi44 said:


> what are these bots?


Hull 630 and the front hull in the pic are patrol duty boats... LPC, OPV respectively...



BANGLAR BIR said:


> Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB
> Bangladesh Navy SWADS with NVD
> View attachment 398097
> 
> 
> *Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB*
> 18 May
> 
> 
> Seal Delivery Vehicle/Swimmer Delivery Vehicle
> BN planning to procure SDV for elite force "ODD 71"
> এটি মুলত নেভাল স্পেশাল ফোর্স/ফ্রগম্যান ট্রুপসদের নিরাপদে পানির নিচ দিয়ে পৌছে দেয়ার জন্য স্পেশালভাবে বানানো।এটি ছোটখাটো সাবমেরিন বলা যায়।
> 
> এসব ভেহিকল ১০ জন সসস্ত্র কমান্ডো বহন করে চুপিসারে শত্রু এলাকার ভিতরে প্রবেশ করে আবার নিরাপদে ফিরে আসতে পারে।
> 
> এটি চালানোর জন্য ১ জন চালকের প্রয়োজন। এসব ভেহিকল মুলত "সাবমেরিন ডেমুলেশন ডাইভারস"রা ব্যবহার করে।
> 
> বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনীর সবচেয়ে গোপনীয় কমান্ডো ইউনিট "ODD71" এর জন্য এরকম অজানা সংখ্যক SDV কেনার পরিকল্পনা নেয়া হয়েছে।
> View attachment 398099
> 
> 
> *Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB *
> 18 May
> 
> 
> সাম্প্রতিক সময়ে Bdmilitary.com এ বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনীর Tactical Data link system (TDL) নিয়ে একটি পোস্ট দেয়া হয়েছিলো যা আপনারা অনেকেই আমাদের কাছে জানতে চেয়েছেন।
> 
> Tactical Data link (TDL) হলো এমন একটি ব্যবস্থা যেখানে বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনী একটি নিজস্ব এবং স্বয়ংসম্পূর্ণ নেটওয়ার্কের মধ্য দিয়ে পরিচালিত হবে।যার মধ্যে অন্তর্ভুক্ত থাকবে নৌবাহিনীর জাহাজ,সাবমেরিন, বিমান,মিসাইল সিস্টেম। মানে এক কথায় সব।
> 
> আসুন একটা উদাহরণ দিয়ে আমরা আপনাদের বুঝানোর চেষ্টা করি...
> 
> ধরুন ২০২৫ সাল নাগাদ এই সিস্টেম আমাদের নৌবাহিনীতে ইন্সটল করা শেষ হয়েছে।এখন এটি অপারেশনাল।এখন ভারত বা মিয়ানমারের দিক থেকে কোন হুমকি বাংলাদেশের দিকে এগিয়ে আসছে।
> 
> বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনীর রাডারে ধরা পড়েছে..... এই সিস্টেমের মাধ্যমে একসাথে ভুমি,পানি এবং আকাশের সব টার্গেট ডিটেক্ট করে সেগুলো নিউট্রালাইজ করার ব্যবস্থা করা হবে।
> 
> আমাদের স্যাটেলাইট (বঙ্গবন্ধু-১ ব্যতীত) এর সাথেও এটি যুক্ত থাকবে।সম্ভাব্য আক্রমণ প্রতিহত করার জন্য প্রথমে নৌবাহিনীর কমান্ড এন্ড কন্ট্রোল সিস্টেম সব ইউনিটকে এলার্ট করে দিবে।সাথে সাথে আমাদের সাবমেরিন ইউনিট কাজ শুরু করে দিবে।নৌবাহিনীর গ্রাউন্ড এবং কোস্টাল ডিফেন্স সিস্টেম নিজ নিজ কাজ শুরু করে দিবে , নৌবাহিনীর মেরিটাইম স্ট্রাইক এয়ারক্রাফট, ASW হেলিকপ্টার নিজ নিজ অবস্থানে দাড়িয়ে যাবে.....
> 
> যদি এই সিস্টেম ইন্সটল করা সম্ভব হয় তাহলে নৌবাহিনী বর্তমান থেকে অনেক বেশি এডভান্স এবং দুরপাল্লার মিসাইল এবং অস্ত্র ব্যবহার করতে পারবে।ফলে অনেক দুর থেকেই শত্রুর আক্রমণ মোকাবেলা করতে সক্ষম হবে।
> 
> বর্তমানে কাজ শুরু হয়ে গেছে....আমাদের বিএনএস বঙ্গবন্ধুতে Link Y TDL system ইন্সটল করা হয়েছে।অন্যান্য জাহাজেও এই সিস্টেম ইন্সটল করা প্রকৃয়াধীন আছে।
> 
> (ভুল ত্রুটি সংশোধনযোগ্য)
> Link Y TDL system already incorporated in BNS BB/KBW, Tactical Data link(TDL) for all other surface fleet, submarines, Naval Aviation incl ASW helicopters, linking is in progress, up-linking with our Satellite to be launched in the next few years.
> 
> View attachment 398103


Any information on encryption level/ cyber security protection from hacks etc?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Hey people can you now tell the number of exact Ships you have and which are on order ? 
@BDMilitary @Mohammed Khaled @masud @Bangla Sir


----------



## masud

Zarvan said:


> Hey people can you now tell the number of exact Ships you have and which are on order ?
> @BDMilitary @Mohammed Khaled @masud @Bangla Sir


No sir. i don,t know............
But this is from official site.........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Zarvan said:


> Hey people can you now tell the number of exact Ships you have and which are on order ?
> @BDMilitary @Mohammed Khaled @masud @Bangla Sir


Sir the order part is always kept secret until the deal is made


----------



## Zarvan

masud said:


> No sir. i don,t know............
> But this is from official site.........
> View attachment 398287


You ordered so many Frigates and Corvettes recently why the number is still so small I am talking about the deals which you have announced


----------



## Michael Corleone

Zarvan said:


> You ordered so many Frigates and Corvettes recently why the number is still so small I am talking about the deals which you have announced


Because the constructions of them haven't began yet or at least not the priority this year... Air Force is given priority this year it seems

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Hull 630 and the front hull in the pic are patrol duty boats... LPC, OPV etc



From the image these are mostly Indonesian vessels. The larger one on the left is the Damen designed 10514 PKR frigate. The smaller one in the back is also a FPB with Damen designed bridge having stealth features.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bd_4_ever

So anyone knows anything about this 'ODD71' units?

The best till now I have heard is SWADS.


----------



## Banglar Bir

bd_4_ever said:


> So anyone knows anything about this 'ODD71' units?
> The best till now I have heard is SWADS.


Navy is building another UDT specialized special force named "*ODD 71, kindly note that, during our Liberation War,in 1971, a special UDT was formed named ODD-71, this unit sank numerous vessels in Chittagong Port and elsewhere. All Information regarding ODD-71 are classified.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

BANGLAR BIR said:


> Navy is building another UDT specialized special force named "*ODD 71, kindly note that, during our Liberation War,in 1971, a special UDT was formed named ODD-71, this unit sank numerous vessels in Chittagong Port and elsewhere. All Information regarding ODD-71 are classified.*


Most probably because swads and it's workings is pretty much known by other nations... maybe it's now like a mask organization to cover up ODD-71


----------



## Banglar Bir

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Most probably because swads and it's workings is pretty much known by other nations... maybe it's now like a mask organization to cover up ODD-71


Could also be a specialised sub unit from SWADS, dedicated exclusively for sabotage/ underwater demolition utilizing Seal Delivery Vehicle/Swimmer Delivery Vehicle, behind the enemy's line,i.e. ports vessels, inclusive of vital naval installations.


----------



## Michael Corleone

BANGLAR BIR said:


> Could also be a specialised sub unit from SWADS, dedicated exclusively for sabotage/ underwater demolition utilizing Seal Delivery Vehicle/Swimmer Delivery Vehicle, behind the enemy's line,i.e. ports vessels, inclusive of vital naval installations.


But that all is done by swads themselves and if it's a subunit... the unit's effectiveness can be questioned... you never see delta force mix with navy seals... I guess odd71 is delta force variant of bd while swads is the navy seals...

Correct me if I am wrong though...


----------



## Banglar Bir

Operation Jackpot -Bangladesh Naval Commando in 1971


Mohammed Khaled said:


> But that all is done by swads themselves and if it's a subunit... the unit's effectiveness can be questioned... you never see delta force mix with navy seals... I guess odd71 is delta force variant of bd while swads is the navy seals...
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong though...


Kindly visit this site,where I have posted the History of our Naval Commandos during 1971.
*16th December 1971: From East Pakistan to Bangladesh*


----------



## Michael Corleone

BANGLAR BIR said:


> Operation Jackpot -Bangladesh Naval Commando in 1971
> 
> Kindly visit this site,where I have posted the History of our Naval Commandos during 1971.
> *16th December 1971: From East Pakistan to Bangladesh*


could you post a direct liknnk to your comment?


----------



## Banglar Bir

Mohammed Khaled said:


> could you post a direct liknnk to your comment?


RIGHT ON THE TOP OF BANGLADESH DEFENCE FORUM, A PINNED SITE.


----------



## BDforever

bd_4_ever said:


> So anyone knows anything about this 'ODD71' units?
> 
> The best till now I have heard is SWADS.


ahem I know .... but how did you hear about it ? 


Mohammed Khaled said:


> But that all is done by swads themselves and if it's a subunit... the unit's effectiveness can be questioned... you never see delta force mix with navy seals... I guess odd71 is delta force variant of bd while swads is the navy seals...
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong though...


Do you know SWADS is not just one unit ? rather it is common chain of command for multiple special forces' units of BN?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghost250

Two more DO228 & Two AW159 will join BD NAVY VERY SOON..

http://www.dailybdnews.net/?p=20715
নৌবাহিনীতে শীঘ্রই আরও দুটি মেরিটাইম পেট্রোল এয়ারক্রাফট ও দুটি হেলিকপ্টার সংযোজিত হতে যাচ্ছে বলে জানিয়েছেন নৌবাহিনী প্রধান এডমিরাল নিজামউদ্দিন আহমেদ। সোমবার সকালে বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনীর ২০১৭ ‘এ’ ব্যাচের নবীন নাবিকদের শিক্ষা সমাপনী কুচকাওয়াজ অনুষ্ঠানে তিনি এ কথা জানান। খুলনার নৌঘাঁটি বানৌজা তিতুমীর প্যারেড গ্রাউন্ডে অনুষ্ঠিত এই অনুষ্ঠানে নৌবাহিনী প্রধান আকর্ষণীয় মার্চপাস্টের সালাম গ্রহণ করেন। পরে তিনি কৃতি নবীন নাবিকদের মাঝে পুরস্কার বিতরণ করেন।



নৌবাহিনীর ২০১৭ ‘এ’ ব্যাচের ৭৬৬ জন নবীন নাবিকদের মধ্যে মো. তানভীর ডিই/ইউসি/ইউটি পেশাগত ও সকল বিষয়ে সেরা চৌকস নাবিক হিসেবে ‘নৌ প্রধান পদক’ লাভ করেন। এছাড়া জুবায়ের রশিদ অনিক, ডিই/ইউসি/ইউটি দ্বিতীয় স্থান অধিকার করে ‘কমখুল পদক’ এবং রাসূল কিবরিয়া, ডিই/ইউসি/ইউটি তৃতীয় স্থান অধিকার করে ‘তিতুমীর পদক’ লাভ করেন।

নৌবাহনী প্রধান নবীন নাবিকদের উদ্দেশ্যে বলেন, ইতোমধ্যে নৌবাহিনীতে যুক্ত হয়েছে নবযাত্রা ও জয়যাত্রা নামে দুটি আধুনিক সাবমেরিন। যার মাধ্যমে বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনী আজ ত্রিমাত্রিক নৌবাহিনী হিসেবে সুপ্রতিষ্ঠিত।
তিনি আরও বলেন, আধুনিক প্রযুক্তি ব্যবহারের পাশাপাশি নৌবহরে এই সাবমেরিন সংযোগ নিঃসন্দেহে নৌবাহিনীর জন্য এক অভাবনীয় অর্জন। যা আমাদের সমুদ্রসীমার নিরাপত্তা ও সমুদ্র সম্পদ রক্ষায় গুরুত্বপূর্ণ ভূমিকা পালন করবে। তাছাড়া নৌবাহিনীর ত্রিমাত্রিক সক্ষমতা বৃদ্ধির লক্ষ্যে শ্রীঘ্রই আরও দুটি মেরিটাইম পেট্রোল এয়ারক্রাফট ও দুটি হেলিকপ্টার নৌবহরে সংযোজিত হতে যাচ্ছে বলে তিনি উল্লেখ করেন।



নৌবাহিনী প্রধান নবীন নাবিকদের মুক্তিযুদ্ধের চেতনায় উজ্জীবিত হয়ে দেশের স্বাধীনতা ও সার্বভৌমত্ব রক্ষার মহান দায়িত্বে নিজেদের আত্মনিয়োগ করার পরামর্শ দেন। একইসঙ্গে তিনি প্রশিক্ষণলব্ধ জ্ঞান যথাযথভাবে কাজে লাগিয়ে নিজেদের যোগ্য নাবিক হিসেবে গড়ে তোলা এবং সেই শিক্ষাকে ভবিষ্যৎ কর্মজীবনে ব্যবহার করে জাতীয় নিরাপত্তা, স্বাধীনতা, স্বার্বভৌমত্ব, সীমান্তরক্ষা ও অগ্রগতির পথে সঠিকভাবে নিবেদিত প্রাণ হয়ে কাজ করে যাওয়ার নির্দেশ দেন।

কুচকাওয়াজে অন্যান্যের মধ্যে সহকারী নৌবাহিনী প্রধান (পার্সোনেল), খুলনা নৌ অঞ্চলের আঞ্চলিক কমান্ডার, খুলনা ও যশোর এলাকায় পদস্থ সামরিক ও বেসামরিক কর্মকর্তা, নবীন নাবিকদের পরিবারের সদস্যরা উপস্থিত ছিলেন।

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

BDforever said:


> ahem I know .... but how did you hear about it ?
> 
> Do you know SWADS is not just one unit ? rather it is common chain of command for multiple special forces' units of BN?


Eerrrrm yes!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Eerrrrm yes!


ok name those special units types


----------



## sahureka2

Muggiano La Spezia Italy






Photo lobito1971 naviearmatori

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bdslph

ODD71 i guess government even might deny there existence during a operation or even they did it 
they are classified and should be remain like that

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

bdslph said:


> ODD71 i guess government even might deny there existence during a operation or even they did it
> they are classified and should be remain like that


ODD71= Offensive Diving and Demolition 71. 
They are direct decedents of operation Jackpot's assets. 
There you go ! ! !  they are part of SWADS.
SWADS is currently consist of 3 major units.
1. Airborne commandos aka SEALs.
2. SBCC aka SWCC and
3. ODD71 aka UDT

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bd_4_ever

BDforever said:


> ODD71= Offensive Diving and Demolition 71.
> They are direct decedents of operation Jackpot's assets.
> There you go ! ! !  they are part of SWADS.
> SWADS is currently consist of 3 major units.
> 1. Airborne commandos aka SEALs.
> 2. SBCC aka SWCC and
> 3. ODD71 aka UDT



Ah yes, now I remember. I was more familiar with the term UDT and not ODD. Makes sense.

We are yet to see any pics of the SEALs right? Dont think it has been disclosed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

shourov323 said:


> Two more DO228 & Two AW159 will join BD NAVY VERY SOON..
> 
> http://www.dailybdnews.net/?p=20715
> নৌবাহিনীতে শীঘ্রই আরও দুটি মেরিটাইম পেট্রোল এয়ারক্রাফট ও দুটি হেলিকপ্টার সংযোজিত হতে যাচ্ছে বলে জানিয়েছেন নৌবাহিনী প্রধান এডমিরাল নিজামউদ্দিন আহমেদ। সোমবার সকালে বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনীর ২০১৭ ‘এ’ ব্যাচের নবীন নাবিকদের শিক্ষা সমাপনী কুচকাওয়াজ অনুষ্ঠানে তিনি এ কথা জানান। খুলনার নৌঘাঁটি বানৌজা তিতুমীর প্যারেড গ্রাউন্ডে অনুষ্ঠিত এই অনুষ্ঠানে নৌবাহিনী প্রধান আকর্ষণীয় মার্চপাস্টের সালাম গ্রহণ করেন। পরে তিনি কৃতি নবীন নাবিকদের মাঝে পুরস্কার বিতরণ করেন।
> 
> 
> 
> নৌবাহিনীর ২০১৭ ‘এ’ ব্যাচের ৭৬৬ জন নবীন নাবিকদের মধ্যে মো. তানভীর ডিই/ইউসি/ইউটি পেশাগত ও সকল বিষয়ে সেরা চৌকস নাবিক হিসেবে ‘নৌ প্রধান পদক’ লাভ করেন। এছাড়া জুবায়ের রশিদ অনিক, ডিই/ইউসি/ইউটি দ্বিতীয় স্থান অধিকার করে ‘কমখুল পদক’ এবং রাসূল কিবরিয়া, ডিই/ইউসি/ইউটি তৃতীয় স্থান অধিকার করে ‘তিতুমীর পদক’ লাভ করেন।
> 
> নৌবাহনী প্রধান নবীন নাবিকদের উদ্দেশ্যে বলেন, ইতোমধ্যে নৌবাহিনীতে যুক্ত হয়েছে নবযাত্রা ও জয়যাত্রা নামে দুটি আধুনিক সাবমেরিন। যার মাধ্যমে বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনী আজ ত্রিমাত্রিক নৌবাহিনী হিসেবে সুপ্রতিষ্ঠিত।
> তিনি আরও বলেন, আধুনিক প্রযুক্তি ব্যবহারের পাশাপাশি নৌবহরে এই সাবমেরিন সংযোগ নিঃসন্দেহে নৌবাহিনীর জন্য এক অভাবনীয় অর্জন। যা আমাদের সমুদ্রসীমার নিরাপত্তা ও সমুদ্র সম্পদ রক্ষায় গুরুত্বপূর্ণ ভূমিকা পালন করবে। তাছাড়া নৌবাহিনীর ত্রিমাত্রিক সক্ষমতা বৃদ্ধির লক্ষ্যে শ্রীঘ্রই আরও দুটি মেরিটাইম পেট্রোল এয়ারক্রাফট ও দুটি হেলিকপ্টার নৌবহরে সংযোজিত হতে যাচ্ছে বলে তিনি উল্লেখ করেন।
> 
> 
> 
> নৌবাহিনী প্রধান নবীন নাবিকদের মুক্তিযুদ্ধের চেতনায় উজ্জীবিত হয়ে দেশের স্বাধীনতা ও সার্বভৌমত্ব রক্ষার মহান দায়িত্বে নিজেদের আত্মনিয়োগ করার পরামর্শ দেন। একইসঙ্গে তিনি প্রশিক্ষণলব্ধ জ্ঞান যথাযথভাবে কাজে লাগিয়ে নিজেদের যোগ্য নাবিক হিসেবে গড়ে তোলা এবং সেই শিক্ষাকে ভবিষ্যৎ কর্মজীবনে ব্যবহার করে জাতীয় নিরাপত্তা, স্বাধীনতা, স্বার্বভৌমত্ব, সীমান্তরক্ষা ও অগ্রগতির পথে সঠিকভাবে নিবেদিত প্রাণ হয়ে কাজ করে যাওয়ার নির্দেশ দেন।
> 
> কুচকাওয়াজে অন্যান্যের মধ্যে সহকারী নৌবাহিনী প্রধান (পার্সোনেল), খুলনা নৌ অঞ্চলের আঞ্চলিক কমান্ডার, খুলনা ও যশোর এলাকায় পদস্থ সামরিক ও বেসামরিক কর্মকর্তা, নবীন নাবিকদের পরিবারের সদস্যরা উপস্থিত ছিলেন।


Canadians apparently despise our navy saying we let a poor countries navy get ahead of us in terms of ships and their capabilities...


BDforever said:


> ok name those special units types


The para commando battalion to start with the cherry on cake...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Two more Maritime Maritime Patrol Aircrafts and Two Helicopters to be added to Bangladesh Navy. Chief of Naval Staff.*
*‘আরও দুটি মেরিটাইম পেট্রোল এয়ারক্রাফট ও দুটি হেলিকপ্টার নৌবহরে যুক্ত হচ্ছে’*
খুলনা প্রতিনিধি ০৭:০৬ , মে ২২ , ২০১৭. Khulna, May 22,2017





নৌবাহিনীতে শীঘ্রই আরও দুটি মেরিটাইম পেট্রোল এয়ারক্রাফট ও দুটি হেলিকপ্টার সংযোজিত হতে যাচ্ছে বলে জানিয়েছেন নৌবাহিনী প্রধান এডমিরাল নিজামউদ্দিন আহমেদ। সোমবার সকালে বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনীর ২০১৭ ‘এ’ ব্যাচের নবীন নাবিকদের শিক্ষা সমাপনী কুচকাওয়াজ অনুষ্ঠানে তিনি এ কথা জানান। খুলনার নৌঘাঁটি বানৌজা তিতুমীর প্যারেড গ্রাউন্ডে অনুষ্ঠিত এই অনুষ্ঠানে নৌবাহিনী প্রধান আকর্ষণীয় মার্চপাস্টের সালাম গ্রহণ করেন। পরে তিনি কৃতি নবীন নাবিকদের মাঝে পুরস্কার বিতরণ করেন।
নৌবাহিনীর ২০১৭ ‘এ’ ব্যাচের ৭৬৬ জন নবীন নাবিকদের মধ্যে মো. তানভীর ডিই/ইউসি/ইউটি পেশাগত ও সকল বিষয়ে সেরা চৌকস নাবিক হিসেবে ‘নৌ প্রধান পদক’ লাভ করেন। এছাড়া জুবায়ের রশিদ অনিক, ডিই/ইউসি/ইউটি দ্বিতীয় স্থান অধিকার করে ‘কমখুল পদক’ এবং রাসূল কিবরিয়া, ডিই/ইউসি/ইউটি তৃতীয় স্থান অধিকার করে ‘তিতুমীর পদক’ লাভ করেন।




নৌবাহনী প্রধান নবীন নাবিকদের উদ্দেশ্যে বলেন, ইতোমধ্যে নৌবাহিনীতে যুক্ত হয়েছে নবযাত্রা ও জয়যাত্রা নামে দুটি আধুনিক সাবমেরিন। যার মাধ্যমে বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনী আজ ত্রিমাত্রিক নৌবাহিনী হিসেবে সুপ্রতিষ্ঠিত।
তিনি আরও বলেন, আধুনিক প্রযুক্তি ব্যবহারের পাশাপাশি নৌবহরে এই সাবমেরিন সংযোগ নিঃসন্দেহে নৌবাহিনীর জন্য এক অভাবনীয় অর্জন। যা আমাদের সমুদ্রসীমার নিরাপত্তা ও সমুদ্র সম্পদ রক্ষায় গুরুত্বপূর্ণ ভূমিকা পালন করবে। তাছাড়া নৌবাহিনীর ত্রিমাত্রিক সক্ষমতা বৃদ্ধির লক্ষ্যে শ্রীঘ্রই আরও দুটি মেরিটাইম পেট্রোল এয়ারক্রাফট ও দুটি হেলিকপ্টার নৌবহরে সংযোজিত হতে যাচ্ছে বলে তিনি উল্লেখ করেন।

নৌবাহিনী প্রধান নবীন নাবিকদের মুক্তিযুদ্ধের চেতনায় উজ্জীবিত হয়ে দেশের স্বাধীনতা ও সার্বভৌমত্ব রক্ষার মহান দায়িত্বে নিজেদের আত্মনিয়োগ করার পরামর্শ দেন। একইসঙ্গে তিনি প্রশিক্ষণলব্ধ জ্ঞান যথাযথভাবে কাজে লাগিয়ে নিজেদের যোগ্য নাবিক হিসেবে গড়ে তোলা এবং সেই শিক্ষাকে ভবিষ্যৎ কর্মজীবনে ব্যবহার করে জাতীয় নিরাপত্তা, স্বাধীনতা, স্বার্বভৌমত্ব, সীমান্তরক্ষা ও অগ্রগতির পথে সঠিকভাবে নিবেদিত প্রাণ হয়ে কাজ করে যাওয়ার নির্দেশ দেন।

কুচকাওয়াজে অন্যান্যের মধ্যে সহকারী নৌবাহিনী প্রধান (পার্সোনেল), খুলনা নৌ অঞ্চলের আঞ্চলিক কমান্ডার, খুলনা ও যশোর এলাকায় পদস্থ সামরিক ও বেসামরিক কর্মকর্তা, নবীন নাবিকদের পরিবারের সদস্যরা উপস্থিত ছিলেন।

/বিএল/
http://m.banglatribune.com/country/news/208787/‘আরও-দুটি-মেরিটাইম-পেট্রোল-এয়ারক্রাফট-ও-দুটি

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

The two helis are AgustaWestland AW 159 wildcats. These were derived from one of the best medium sized maritime helis, the Westland Lynx. The image below shows both types - the Lynx is the top one. Now a quiz, which naval vessels in BN will receive these?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

বাংলাদেশে চার দিনের শুভেচ্ছা সফরে চীনা নৌবাহিনীর তিনটি যুদ্ধজাহাজ (Destroyer CHANG CHUN, Frigate JING ZHOU and Logistics Ship CHAO HU) আজ মঙ্গলবার (২৩-০৫-২০১৭) সকালে চট্টগ্রাম বন্দর জেটিতে এসে পৌঁছেছে। জাহাজ তিনটি চট্টগ্রাম বন্দরে এসে পৌঁছালে চট্টগ্রাম নৌ অঞ্চলের চীফ স্টাফ অফিসার ক্যাপ্টেন এস এম মনিরুজ্জামান চীনা নৌ সদস্যদের স্বাগত জানান।

বাংলাদেশে অবস্থানকালে জাহাজ তিনটির উধর্তন কর্মকর্তা সহ স্ব-স্ব জাহাজের অধিনায়কগণ, নৌবাহিনী প্রধান এডমিরাল নিজামউদ্দিন আহমেদ এবং কমান্ডার চট্টগ্রাম নৌ অঞ্চল, রিয়ার এডমিরাল এম আবু আশরাফ, চেয়ারম্যান চট্টগ্রাম বন্দরসহ চট্টগ্রামস্থ নৌ প্রশাসনিক কর্মকর্তাদের সাথে সৌজন্য সাক্ষাৎ করবেন। এয়াড়া, সফরকারী জাহাজসমূহের কর্মকর্তা ও নাবিকগণ বাংলাদেশ নেভাল একাডেমি, স্কুল অব মেরিটাইম ওয়ারফেয়ার এন্ড ট্যাকটিস (এসএমডব্লিউটি), বানৌজা শহীদ মোয়াজ্জম ঘাঁটি, বানৌজা প্রত্যয়, বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনী পরিচালিত বিশেষায়িত স্কুল – আশার আলো ও চট্টগ্রামের ঐতিহাসিক স্থানসমূহ পরিদর্শন করবেন।

চীনা নৌবাহিনীর এ সফরের মাধ্যমে উভয় দেশের নৌবাহিনীর মধ্যকার বন্ধুত্বপূর্ণ সম্পর্ক আরো জোড়দার হবে বলে আশা করা যায়।

এর আগে, জাহাজ তিনটি দেশের জলসীমায় এসে পৌঁছালে নৌবাহিনী জাহাজ সমুদ্র অভিযান ও প্রত্যয় তাদের অভ্যর্থনা জানায়। উল্লেখ্য, শুভেচ্ছা সফর শেষে জাহাজ তিনটি আগামী ২৬ মে ২০১৭ তারিখে বাংলাদেশ ত্যাগ করবে বলে আশা করা যাচ্ছে।

© ISPR





_Destroyer *ChangChun* is a *Class 052C Luyang-II Class vessel*_









_Frigate *JINGZHOU *is a *Type 054A Jiangkai II-class guided-missile frigate* with VLS. The image above shows a size comparison with BN's own C13B/056 class corvette variant_

*Three Chinese warships carrying high naval officials, including deputy commander of the East Fleet Rear Admiral Shen Hao*, reached Chittagong port on Tuesday.

The ships — destroyer ‘ChangChun’, frigate ‘JingZhou’ and logistics ship ‘ChaoHu’ — are on a four-day goodwill visit here.

Rear Admiral Shen Hao, captains of the three ships and other officials will call on chief of Bangladesh naval staff Admiral Nizamuddin Ahmed, chairman of Chittagong port and other high-ups.

They will visit Bangladesh Naval Academy, School of Maritime Warfare and Tactics, Bangladesh Navy base BNS Shaheed Moazzem, Navy base BNS Prottoy, Bangladesh navy run school Ashar Alo and historical spots in the port city. 

The Chinese ships are scheduled to leave Chittagong port on May 26.

The visit aims at intensifying the friendly relations between the both countries and exchanging professional knowledge.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> বাংলাদেশে চার দিনের শুভেচ্ছা সফরে চীনা নৌবাহিনীর তিনটি যুদ্ধজাহাজ (Destroyer CHANG CHUN, Frigate JING ZHOU and Logistics Ship CHAO HU) আজ মঙ্গলবার (২৩-০৫-২০১৭) সকালে চট্টগ্রাম বন্দর জেটিতে এসে পৌঁছেছে। জাহাজ তিনটি চট্টগ্রাম বন্দরে এসে পৌঁছালে চট্টগ্রাম নৌ অঞ্চলের চীফ স্টাফ অফিসার ক্যাপ্টেন এস এম মনিরুজ্জামান চীনা নৌ সদস্যদের স্বাগত জানান।
> 
> বাংলাদেশে অবস্থানকালে জাহাজ তিনটির উধর্তন কর্মকর্তা সহ স্ব-স্ব জাহাজের অধিনায়কগণ, নৌবাহিনী প্রধান এডমিরাল নিজামউদ্দিন আহমেদ এবং কমান্ডার চট্টগ্রাম নৌ অঞ্চল, রিয়ার এডমিরাল এম আবু আশরাফ, চেয়ারম্যান চট্টগ্রাম বন্দরসহ চট্টগ্রামস্থ নৌ প্রশাসনিক কর্মকর্তাদের সাথে সৌজন্য সাক্ষাৎ করবেন। এয়াড়া, সফরকারী জাহাজসমূহের কর্মকর্তা ও নাবিকগণ বাংলাদেশ নেভাল একাডেমি, স্কুল অব মেরিটাইম ওয়ারফেয়ার এন্ড ট্যাকটিস (এসএমডব্লিউটি), বানৌজা শহীদ মোয়াজ্জম ঘাঁটি, বানৌজা প্রত্যয়, বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনী পরিচালিত বিশেষায়িত স্কুল – আশার আলো ও চট্টগ্রামের ঐতিহাসিক স্থানসমূহ পরিদর্শন করবেন।
> 
> চীনা নৌবাহিনীর এ সফরের মাধ্যমে উভয় দেশের নৌবাহিনীর মধ্যকার বন্ধুত্বপূর্ণ সম্পর্ক আরো জোড়দার হবে বলে আশা করা যায়।
> 
> এর আগে, জাহাজ তিনটি দেশের জলসীমায় এসে পৌঁছালে নৌবাহিনী জাহাজ সমুদ্র অভিযান ও প্রত্যয় তাদের অভ্যর্থনা জানায়। উল্লেখ্য, শুভেচ্ছা সফর শেষে জাহাজ তিনটি আগামী ২৬ মে ২০১৭ তারিখে বাংলাদেশ ত্যাগ করবে বলে আশা করা যাচ্ছে।
> 
> © ISPR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Destroyer *ChangChun* is a *Class 052C Luyang-II Class vessel*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Frigate *JINGZHOU *is a *Type 054A Jiangkai II-class guided-missile frigate* with VLS. The image above shows a size comparison with BN's own C13B/056 class variant_
> 
> *Three Chinese warships carrying high naval officials, including deputy commander of the East Fleet Rear Admiral Shen Hao*, reached Chittagong port on Tuesday.
> 
> The ships — destroyer ‘ChangChun’, frigate ‘JingZhou’ and logistics ship ‘ChaoHu’ — are on a four-day goodwill visit here.
> 
> Rear Admiral Shen Hao, captains of the three ships and other officials will call on chief of Bangladesh naval staff Admiral Nizamuddin Ahmed, chairman of Chittagong port and other high-ups.
> 
> They will visit Bangladesh Naval Academy, School of Maritime Warfare and Tactics, Bangladesh Navy base BNS Shaheed Moazzem, Navy base BNS Prottoy, Bangladesh navy run school Ashar Alo and historical spots in the port city.
> 
> The Chinese ships are scheduled to leave Chittagong port on May 26.
> 
> The visit aims at intensifying the friendly relations between the both countries and exchanging professional knowledge.


Is bangabandhu frigate as large in size when compared with the Chinese destroyer at the end of the page.


----------



## Bilal9

Latest Destroyers in China are called 052 class (Many variants - all are about 6500 tonnes+ displacement)
https://sinodefence.com/2017/05/25/type-052c-luyang-ii-class/

Latest Frigates are called 054 class (Many variants - all are about 4000 tonnes+ displacement)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Type_054A_frigate

BNS Bangabandhu displaces about 2500 tonnes (about the size of C28A sold to Algeria and now maybe to Malaysia). Smaller than even the smaller 054 class Chinese frigate that visited Chittagong yesterday.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/C28A-class_corvette

However BNS Bangabandhu being a frigate is much more heavily armed and has a more extensive sensor and defensive suite. Size is more appropriate for littoral warfare like C28A however lacks VLS which is a major flaw in my opinion.

We maybe looking at getting a couple of modified 054C class in the future which will be our new flagship. They may be built locally as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglarBagh

according to wikipedia article 'Future of Bangladesh Navy' BN will get 2 type 054a frigates and 2 053h3 frigates by 2020. I know wiki is not a credible source but I'm still curious. Can anyone shed some light on this?!!


----------



## Michael Corleone

There is a plan to get 8-10 frigates in the navy


BanglarBagh said:


> according to wikipedia article 'Future of Bangladesh Navy' BN will get 2 type 054a frigates and 2 053h3 frigates by 2020. I know wiki is not a credible source but I'm still curious. Can anyone shed some light on this?!!





BanglarBagh said:


> according to wikipedia article 'Future of Bangladesh Navy' BN will get 2 type 054a frigates and 2 053h3 frigates by 2020. I know wiki is not a credible source but I'm still curious. Can anyone shed some light on this?!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglarBagh

Mohammed Khaled said:


> There is a plan to get 8-10 frigates in the navy



yes I know that. but I was thinking about the frigates BN should procure. is going for the 053h3 worth it? I think it's better to procure all the new frigates of 054a variant, then the navy can standardize the frigate fleet like it did with shadhinota-class corvettes and durjoy-class lpcs...


----------



## Michael Corleone

BanglarBagh said:


> yes I know that. but I was thinking about the frigates BN should procure. is going for the 053h3 worth it? I think it's better to procure all the new frigates of 054a variant, then the navy can standardize the frigate fleet like it did with shadhinota-class corvettes and durjoy-class lpcs...


a new frigate isn't on chart in the new future... it's first some 2 old frigate... then two new frigate with tot for further 8 frigate to be built in future....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Mohammed Khaled said:


> two new frigate with tot for further 8 frigate to be built in future



This is my information as well for new frigates. But by the time we get ToT in a few more years, frigate 054A will be obsolete. 054C will be the current model to build then. There are huge differences.....I will post later.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Banglar Bir

Bilal9 said:


> This is my information as well for new frigates. But by the time we get ToT in a few more years, frigate 054A will be obsolete. 054C will be the current model to build then. There are huge differences.....I will post later.


Waiting for your updates......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> This is my information as well for new frigates. But by the time we get ToT in a few more years, frigate 054A will be obsolete. 054C will be the current model to build then. There are huge differences.....I will post later.


I'm sure we will not go for 054a...


----------



## syed1

Our future frigates will have around 3K tonnes displacement and it won't be a PLA Type 054 class. Whatever the frigate's model going to be it will be an export version customised for Bangladesh Navy. So it might be better or worse than a PLA new generation frigate in terms of armaments as the requirements are shaped by geopolitical and practical needs.


----------



## Bilal9

BANGLAR BIR said:


> Waiting for your updates......



This is what the 054A looks like right now. The most advanced frigate in the PLA Navy. 24 to be built and 95% commissioned.






It is a medium sized frigate displacing 4,000 tonnes, and dimensions and power-plants as such,


Length: 134 m
Beam: 16 m
Propulsion: CODAD, 4 x Shaanxi 16 PA6 STC diesels, 5700 kW (7600+ hp @ 1084 rpm) each

Notice the sensors spread all over the ships top surface (image above), including

Type 382 Radar (Upgraded from Type 381 Radar "Sea Eagle S/C") 3D air/surface search radar
Type 344 Radar (Mineral-ME _Band Stand_) OTH target acquisition and SSM fire control radar
4 × Type 345 Radar(MR-90 _Front Dome_) SAM fire control radars
MR-36A surface search radar, I-band
Type 347G 76 mm gun fire control radar
2 × Racal RM-1290 navigation radars, I-band
MGK-335 medium frequency active/passive sonar system
ZKJ-4B/6 (developed from Thomson-CSF TAVITAC) combat data system
HN-900 Data link (Chinese equivalent of Link 11A/B, to be upgraded)
SNTI-240 SATCOM
AKD5000S Ku band SATCOM
Armament is as below:

1 × *32-cell VLS* (HQ-16 SA*M *and *Y*u-8 anti submarine rocket)
*2 × 4 C-803* anti-ship / land attack cruise missiles
1 × PJ26 76 mm dual purpose gun
*2 × Type 730 7-barrel 30 mm CIWS gun *
2 × 3 324mm YU-7 ASW torpedo launchers
2 × 6 Type 87 240mm anti-submarine rocket launcher (36 rockets carried)
2 × Type 726-4 18-tube decoy rocket launchers
____________________________________________________________________

This is the future visualization of 054C (Some sources say the new designation is 057 class)














The new frigate design is far more stealthy, *bridge is much, much lower in profile a la 056 class (C13B)*, and above all armament much more powerful with a much *larger main gun*, *48 Modular* VLS cells (some of these cells will reportedly contain modular missiles and rocket packs under development now), *spaces for two helos instead of one in 054A*, *strong close in anti-air gatling barrel gun weapon CIWS system 1130 instead of 730 in 054A*, which are already *being put into some 054A's for trials (see below)*, of course improved torpedoes too, and good eight anti-surface missile compliment. And the sensors will be of course much more modern which I won't go into right now.






The 054C would probably displace in excess of 6,000 tons (compared to 4000 tons for 054A) and be closer to a destroyer in terms of its armament as described.

However the most distinctive feature is the collective pyramid shaped stealthy sensor towers containing all sensors (see above), which reduce clutter and thereby radar signatures even further. Some have described this as equivalent to the Republic of Singapore Navy RSS Formidable class frigate (the name is quite apt. - I have a lot of respect for that DCNS design built in Singapore, in fact the Malaysians are also building similar boats at Boustead).

In the power arena - the 054C will need to be powered by gas turbines, such as GE LM2500 series or larger.

The 054C is ideal to be the flagship of our Navy (two for now built via ToT). Any larger would be a waste because we should ideally limit our Navy's role to our littoral defensive posture at least for the next two decades. There can be other smaller frigates in the fleet, but they don't need to be larger than the C28 class or the Bangabandhu class (i.e. larger than 3000 tonnes).

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## BanglarBagh

Since BN is planning 8-10 frigates by 2030, my suggestion would be the following:

1. 4* high performance stealth frigate of around 4000 tons (based on the hull of 054a but more modern state of the art equipment)
2. 4* new version C28A frigate of around 3000 tons (16 vls cells replacing the octuple fm-90n for mrsam)
3. 1* existing Ulsan-class BNS Bangabandhu

that makes it to 9 state of the art frigates. I don't think induction of 2* second hand 053h3 frigates is a good idea. as we already have 5* second hand frigates!!!


----------



## Michael Corleone

Concentrate on current plans are purchase. 
It sucks to discuss about getting 5th gen stealth and f22 like dreams all the time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghost250

Bangladesh Navy Air Wing naval aviators have already begun training on AgustaWestland AW159 Wildcat Anti-Submarine Warfare Helicopters in the United Kingdom. Production for the AW159 helicopters has already begun in Italy. This is a promising step towards building a very strong naval air arm-----pic credit-syed amar khan(bdmilitary)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## masud

Coming soon............

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 帅的一匹

syed1 said:


> Our future frigates will have around 3K tonnes displacement and it won't be a PLA Type 054 class. Whatever the frigate's model going to be it will be an export version customised for Bangladesh Navy. So it might be better or worse than a PLA new generation frigate in terms of armaments as the requirements are shaped by geopolitical and practical needs.


As long as BD navy want a high-end version, we can tailor make it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10203213731740277





Any one knows about this ?

*** EXCLUSIVE BDMILITARY.COM NEWS! ***

Russia has offered the Bangladesh Navy a totally new type of frigate.

The warship is designed to perform the following tasks:

- engage surface ships and vessels;

- search for and destroy enemy submarines;

- destroy land targets deep in the enemy territory;

- on the coast and islands;

- provide air, ASW and anti-boat defense for ships and vessels;

- provide fire support for amphibious assault forces and ground troops operations in the coastal areas.

Currently a powerful Russian delegation is in Bangladesh negotiating multi-billion dollar weapons that includes everything from MRCA, warships, submarines, armoured vehicles, missiles and much more.

More information to follow.

***END***






A Bangladeshi Guy is claiming this on Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

Zarvan said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10203213731740277
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any one knows about this ?
> 
> *** EXCLUSIVE BDMILITARY.COM NEWS! ***
> 
> Russia has offered the Bangladesh Navy a totally new type of frigate.
> 
> The warship is designed to perform the following tasks:
> 
> - engage surface ships and vessels;
> 
> - search for and destroy enemy submarines;
> 
> - destroy land targets deep in the enemy territory;
> 
> - on the coast and islands;
> 
> - provide air, ASW and anti-boat defense for ships and vessels;
> 
> - provide fire support for amphibious assault forces and ground troops operations in the coastal areas.
> 
> Currently a powerful Russian delegation is in Bangladesh negotiating multi-billion dollar weapons that includes everything from MRCA, warships, submarines, armoured vehicles, missiles and much more.
> 
> More information to follow.
> 
> ***END***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Bangladeshi Guy is claiming this on Facebook


ssssssssssshhhhhh ! ! ! lots of thing is going on 
in upcoming fiscal year defence budget is going up by 38%  meaning defence budget will cross $3.8 billion USD

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Michael Corleone

BDforever said:


> ssssssssssshhhhhh ! ! ! lots of thing is going on
> in upcoming fiscal year defence budget is going up by 38%  meaning defence budget will cross $3.8 billion USD


My god! :o 4 bil for armed forces alone :o

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bir

Mohammed Khaled said:


> My god! :o 4 bil for armed forces alone :o


Taka or US $$$$?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

BANGLAR BIR said:


> Taka or US $$$$?


Us bhai Saab

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## asad71

BN, in the present phase, is now strengthening her coastal capability. In the next phase, which has also begun somewhat, she intends to progress to a level capable of securing our commercial interests in the Bay. The eventual goal of these progressions would be marrying-up with PLAN in the Andaman Sea - Moluccas.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Banglar Bir

Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB




Russia offers its latest advanced Frigate to Bangladesh.
রাশিয়া বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনীকে তাদের সর্বাধুনিক ফ্রিগেট অফার করেছে......

সম্প্রতি বিডিমিলিটারী+ প্রকাশ করেছে রাশিয়া তাদের অত্যাধুনিক "Project 22350 Admiral Gorshkov-class frigate" এর উন্নত ভার্সন "Project 22356 friget" অফার করেছে।

সত্যি বলতে এটাকে ফ্রিগেট বলাটা বোকামি হবে।কারন এর অস্ত্রভাণ্ডার ডেসট্রয়ারের সমতুল্য।

আসুন ফ্রিগেটটি সম্পর্কে কিছু তথ্য জেনে নেয়া যাক-

>নরমাল ডিপ্লেসমেন্ট- Displacement-4550 DWT ৪,৫৫০ টন
>দৈর্ঘ্য- ১৩৫ মিটার
>বিম- ১৬.৪ মিটার
>ড্রাফট- ৪.৫৩ মিটার
>স্পিড- ২৯.৫ নট
>রেঞ্জ- ৪৫০০ নটিক্যাল মাইল
>Endurance- ৩০ দিন

এটির চালিকাশক্তি ডিজেল গ্যাস টার্বাইন

★অস্ত্রসম্ভার-




♦স্ট্রাইক মিসাইল

>১৬ টি 16x Kalibr-NKE মিসাইল যার রেঞ্জ ভার্সনভেদে ২২০-২৫০০ কিমি

>১৬ টি 16X Yakhont SSM cruise missile যার রেঞ্জ ৬০০ কিমি




♦ এয়ারডিফেন্স মিসাইল

>৩২ টি 32X Rif-M SAM system যার রেঞ্জ ১৫০ কিমি।
>৩৬ টি 36X Shtil-1 SAM system যার রেঞ্জ ৩০ কিমি।




♦নেভাল আর্টিলারী

>১ টি ১৩০মিমি মেইনগান 1X 130mm Main Gun
>২ টি ৩০ মিমি গান 2x 30mm Mini Gun




♦এন্টি-সাবমেরিন ওয়ারফেয়ার-
Anti Submarine Weapons
>৮ টি 8x Kalibr-NKE মিসাইল
>Paket-E/NK টর্পেডো Torpedos




♦ কাউন্টার মেজারমেন্ট-

>১ টি 1X TK-25E Countermeasures
>১ টি 1 X KT-308-05

★ইলেক্ট্রনিক ওয়ারফেয়ার-
Electronic Warfare
>Fregat-M2EM / Fregat-MAE-3 radar
>Mineral-ME radar system
>Sigma-E22356 / Trebovanie-M combat management system (CMS)

★নেভাল এভিয়েশন-

>১ টি 1x Kamov Ka-28/Ka-31 Helicopter হেলিকপ্টার এবং হ্যাঙ্গার।

বাংলাদেশ এটা কিনলে এটি হবে দক্ষিন এশিয়ার সবচেয়ে শক্তিশালী ফ্রিগেট।

ফ্রিগেট সম্পর্কে আরো তথ্য-http://www.oaoosk.ru/en/products/project-22356/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Mohammed Khaled said:


> My god! :o 4 bil for armed forces alone :o


Sorry but this is way to low still.


----------



## bdslph

*Russia Navy Admiral Gorshkov Class Frigate *

if true then this will be the deadliest frigate or navy ship in BN

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Zarvan said:


> Sorry but this is way to low still.


Compare to what it was and according to GDP... it's reasonable. We're not a military state like Pakistan, so you have to understand that.

This is not taking into account the money set aside for paramilitary and homeland security forces for last year... it was 3 bill for armed forces while 2 for internal security forces.


----------



## UKBengali

BDforever said:


> ssssssssssshhhhhh ! ! ! lots of thing is going on
> in upcoming fiscal year defence budget is going up by 38%  meaning defence budget will cross $3.8 billion USD




What is the source for this?


----------



## idune

BANGLAR BIR said:


> Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB
> View attachment 400361
> 
> Russia offers its latest advanced Frigate to Bangladesh.
> রাশিয়া বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনীকে তাদের সর্বাধুনিক ফ্রিগেট অফার করেছে......
> 
> সম্প্রতি বিডিমিলিটারী+ প্রকাশ করেছে রাশিয়া তাদের অত্যাধুনিক "Project 22350 Admiral Gorshkov-class frigate" এর উন্নত ভার্সন "Project 22356 friget" অফার করেছে।
> 
> 
> ফ্রিগেট সম্পর্কে আরো তথ্য-http://www.oaoosk.ru/en/products/project-22356/



Getting export version of Zircon missile will give brown water navy a blue water punch. Given india having bhramos and exporting these to Myanmar, Vietnam and so on, anything short of Zircon equivalent will fall far short of current and real threat perception for Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bdslph

BANGLAR BIR said:


> Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB
> View attachment 400361
> 
> Russia offers its latest advanced Frigate to Bangladesh.
> রাশিয়া বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনীকে তাদের সর্বাধুনিক ফ্রিগেট অফার করেছে......
> 
> সম্প্রতি বিডিমিলিটারী+ প্রকাশ করেছে রাশিয়া তাদের অত্যাধুনিক "Project 22350 Admiral Gorshkov-class frigate" এর উন্নত ভার্সন "Project 22356 friget" অফার করেছে।
> 
> সত্যি বলতে এটাকে ফ্রিগেট বলাটা বোকামি হবে।কারন এর অস্ত্রভাণ্ডার ডেসট্রয়ারের সমতুল্য।
> 
> আসুন ফ্রিগেটটি সম্পর্কে কিছু তথ্য জেনে নেয়া যাক-
> 
> >নরমাল ডিপ্লেসমেন্ট- Displacement-4550 DWT ৪,৫৫০ টন
> >দৈর্ঘ্য- ১৩৫ মিটার
> >বিম- ১৬.৪ মিটার
> >ড্রাফট- ৪.৫৩ মিটার
> >স্পিড- ২৯.৫ নট
> >রেঞ্জ- ৪৫০০ নটিক্যাল মাইল
> >Endurance- ৩০ দিন
> 
> এটির চালিকাশক্তি ডিজেল গ্যাস টার্বাইন
> 
> ★অস্ত্রসম্ভার-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ♦স্ট্রাইক মিসাইল
> 
> >১৬ টি 16x Kalibr-NKE মিসাইল যার রেঞ্জ ভার্সনভেদে ২২০-২৫০০ কিমি
> 
> >১৬ টি 16X Yakhont SSM cruise missile যার রেঞ্জ ৬০০ কিমি
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ♦ এয়ারডিফেন্স মিসাইল
> 
> >৩২ টি 32X Rif-M SAM system যার রেঞ্জ ১৫০ কিমি।
> >৩৬ টি 36X Shtil-1 SAM system যার রেঞ্জ ৩০ কিমি।
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ♦নেভাল আর্টিলারী
> 
> >১ টি ১৩০মিমি মেইনগান 1X 130mm Main Gun
> >২ টি ৩০ মিমি গান 2x 30mm Mini Gun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ♦এন্টি-সাবমেরিন ওয়ারফেয়ার-
> Anti Submarine Weapons
> >৮ টি 8x Kalibr-NKE মিসাইল
> >Paket-E/NK টর্পেডো Torpedos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ♦ কাউন্টার মেজারমেন্ট-
> 
> >১ টি 1X TK-25E Countermeasures
> >১ টি 1 X KT-308-05
> 
> ★ইলেক্ট্রনিক ওয়ারফেয়ার-
> Electronic Warfare
> >Fregat-M2EM / Fregat-MAE-3 radar
> >Mineral-ME radar system
> >Sigma-E22356 / Trebovanie-M combat management system (CMS)
> 
> ★নেভাল এভিয়েশন-
> 
> >১ টি 1x Kamov Ka-28/Ka-31 Helicopter হেলিকপ্টার এবং হ্যাঙ্গার।
> 
> বাংলাদেশ এটা কিনলে এটি হবে দক্ষিন এশিয়ার সবচেয়ে শক্তিশালী ফ্রিগেট।
> 
> ফ্রিগেট সম্পর্কে আরো তথ্য-http://www.oaoosk.ru/en/products/project-22356/



if the news is true and we purchase this navy ship then it will be a good start
guess Russia is getting another multi billion dollar deal on defence
wish Father Putin went to Bangladesh 
this will be a good start if we can get several of this and yes i know this aint cheap 
BN better get the best version


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Man I am curious, why Russians doesn't use an universal VLS like mark 41 on their ships? Why separate VLS for separate missile systems?

@vostok you are the only Russian I know in this forum. Any input in this matter bro?


----------



## Zarvan

OrdinaryGenius said:


> Man I am curious, why Russians doesn't use an universal VLS like mark 41 on their ships? Why separate VLS for separate missile systems?
> 
> @vostok you are the only Russian I know in this forum. Any input in this matter bro?


Even VLS 41 has versions it's not that universal as it's claimed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bir

Zarvan said:


> Sorry but this is way to low still.


We will continue our discussions once all defence procurements have been announced, budget for FY-2017-18, is being presented in our so called Parliament. 

Bangladesh seriously needs to focus on the overall Geo Strategic/Political/Economical scenario encompassing the entire ASIA,not only South Asia or BoB, dramatic events are evolving centering this region.

Selecting the source Nation,i.e determining our true time tested friend, before any major purchases/ procurement would be a wise move, reliability and availability of spares +ammo is of critical import.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

BANGLAR BIR said:


> We will continue our discussions once all defence procurements have been announced, budget for FY-2017-18, is being presented in our so called Parliament.
> 
> Bangladesh seriously needs to focus on the overall Geo Strategic/Political/Economical scenario encompassing the entire ASIA,not only South Asia or BoB, dramatic events are evolving centering this region.
> 
> Selecting the source Nation,i.e determining our true time tested friend, before any major purchases/ procurement would be a wise move, reliability and availability of spares +ammo is of critical import.


Exactly !!!!! it's time Bangladesh starts thinking of playing international role and for that to happen both Military and Economic might is needed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 帅的一匹

@vostok any news about the frigates sold to BD navy.


----------



## Banglar Bir

Zarvan said:


> Exactly !!!!! it's time Bangladesh starts thinking of playing international role and for that to happen both Military and Economic might is needed.


*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB*
16 mins · 
#ব্রেকিং_নিউজ
BREAKING NEWS
২০১৭-১৮ FOR FY 2017-18 সালের প্রতিরক্ষা বাজেট DEFENCE BUDGET -US $ 3.22 BILLION ৩.২২ বিলিয়ন মার্কিন ডলার (বাংলাদেশী টাকায় ২৫,৭৫৬ কোটি টাকা)।

LAST FY BUDGET WAS গতবছর সামরিক বাজেট ছিলUS $ 2.63 BILLION ২.৬৩ বিলিয়ন মার্কিন ডলার।

এবছরের সামরিক বাজেট গতবছরের থেকে i.e 0.59 BILLION ০.৫৯ বিলিয়ন বা OR 590 MILLION US $ INCREASED. ৫৯০ মিলিয়ন মার্কিন ডলার বেশি।


----------



## 帅的一匹

Zarvan said:


> Even VLS 41 has versions it's not that universal as it's claimed


Is the Russian-domestic M90FR gas turbine ready for Goshkov?

If BD navy can induct Gorshkov, it will be one of the best navy in the region. P800 AShM has 600 KM range, Lord! @Zarvan if this news is true, Pakistan is lagging behind.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

wanglaokan said:


> Is the Russian-domestic M90FR gas turbine ready for Goshkov?
> 
> If BD navy can induct Gorshkov, it will be one of the best navy in the region. P800 AShM has 600 KM range, Lord! @Zarvan if this news is true, Pakistan is lagging behind.


Russian cant export P800 due to 300 Km export restriction. Can they?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 帅的一匹

TopCat said:


> Russian cant export P800 due to 300 Km export restriction. Can they?


Maybe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

OrdinaryGenius said:


> Man I am curious, why Russians doesn't use an universal VLS like mark 41 on their ships? Why separate VLS for separate missile systems?
> 
> @vostok you are the only Russian I know in this forum. Any input in this matter bro?


I have no idea.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 帅的一匹

India doesn't induct Gorshkov class?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Zarvan said:


> Even VLS 41 has versions it's not that universal as it's claimed


I know. But they have commonalties.



wanglaokan said:


> @vostok any news about the frigates sold to BD navy.


No man. Just some proposal. And I dont think Russia will offer soft loan like China does. Which we prefer very much...



vostok said:


> I have no idea.


Oh crap. Anyway thanks for your time...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 帅的一匹

OrdinaryGenius said:


> I know. But they have commonalties.
> 
> 
> No man. Just some proposal. And I dont think Russia will offer soft loan like China does. Which we prefer very much...
> 
> 
> Oh crap. Anyway thanks for your time...


The biggest advantage of dealing with China is many BD products are very welcomed in China. Like BD rice, jute, leatherware, black tea, sugar. We can do offset deal, you know China dont need cash that much. Soft loan can be awarded for friends like BD.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

wanglaokan said:


> Is the Russian-domestic M90FR gas turbine ready for Goshkov?
> 
> If BD navy can induct Gorshkov, it will be one of the best navy in the region. P800 AShM has 600 KM range, Lord! @Zarvan if this news is true, Pakistan is lagging behind.


Pakistan is way behind. We need ships like the one shown during IDEAS the Type-057 most likely and other ships which have VLS for both Cruise and Air Defence systems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 帅的一匹

Zarvan said:


> Pakistan is way behind. We need ships like the one shown during IDEAS the Type-057 most likely and other ships which have VLS for both Cruise and Air Defence systems.


You mean the Tiger class frigate


----------



## Zarvan

wanglaokan said:


> You mean the Tiger class frigate


Yes similar kind of ship


----------



## 帅的一匹

Zarvan said:


> Yes similar kind of ship


What about. LF100 or LF2400?


----------



## Bilal9

Even if Russia offers something like Gorshkov class - we should look for ToT first, to save money and also progress in technology. The days are gone when we should simply pay oil money like Arab countries and be happy. Heck, look at the Navies of Algeria and Egypt, they are getting ToT - too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mage

Zarvan said:


> Exactly !!!!! it's time Bangladesh starts thinking of playing international role


Why? Before thinking of playing regional pawa or international pawa we must increase our nominal GDP to 1 trillion USD. We should continue our current trajectory for a good 10-15 more years. And for that we have to cast aside our regional pawa ambitions.


----------



## masud

My first reaction.
Is the Russian offering us this beast.............?    
if yes then Just BUY this.......
Took the indian (500 milion usd) proposl to buy this ship, i think INDIA don,t mind it.
+ BN should offer india+ banglades+ Russia+china joint naval exersise. keep all of them happy.

BUT russia is indias gratest arms exporter and allies so there is some concerned that they provide BD navy the best..........
on the other hand China is (present and future) Indias number 1 enemy. so enemys enemy is definetly my friend.
+ all our navy vassels weapons system based on chines so why adding this russian system?

at the end i would like to go for CHINES SHIP.what ever this frigate model is, i would love to add this ship in BN navy arsenal at list 6 unit (2020-2030). yeah am i dreaming too much! ...............

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## UKBengali

BDforever said:


> ssssssssssshhhhhh ! ! ! lots of thing is going on
> in upcoming fiscal year defence budget is going up by 38%  meaning defence budget will cross $3.8 billion USD




Unfortunately it is going to be 3.2 billion US dollars as planned in the budget for 2017-2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

wanglaokan said:


> India doesn't induct Gorshkov class?



LAST FY BUDGET WAS গতবছর সামরিক বাজেট ছিলUS $ 2.63 BILLION ২.৬৩ বিলিয়ন মার্কিন ডলার।

এবছরের সামরিক বাজেট গতবছরের থেকে i.e 0.59 BILLION ০.৫৯ বিলিয়ন বা OR 590 MILLION US $ INCREASED. ৫৯০ মিলিয়ন মার্কিন ডলার বেশি।

Please note that for the FY 2017-18,Defence Budget has been *increased by UD$ 590* millions only, from that of last year.

Now my question is simple,how will these expensive platforms be purchased, for the rapid modernization for the 3 services, utilizing this negligible increase? Are the cash deficit/stripped Russians willing to extend another G2G, soft loans to Bangladesh, in addition to the US $ 1 billion already committed and utilized mainly for the Air Force?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB*
7 hrs ·
ডিফেন্স বাজেট 2017 কিসসা
.
অনেকেই 3.2 বিলিয়ন ডলার ডিফেন্স বাজেট দেখে খুশিতে বাকবাকুম করছেন. তারা মনে করছেন এইবার বাংলাদেশ সব শপিং লিস্ট কিন্না পুরা কইরা ফেলবে .তাদের জন্য বলছি .
*3.2 বিলিয়ন ডলার এর 70% খরচ হবে বাহিনীর বেতন , চিকিৎসা , বাড়িঘর নির্মাণ , ইকুইপমেন্ট রক্ষনাবেক্ষন , প্রশিক্ষণ ইত্যাদী তে .*

ঐ খরচ বাদ দিলে বাকি থাকে 950 মিলিয়ন ডলার. *তার মধ্যে প্রকিউরমেন্ট বাজেট হবে 700-750 মিলিয়ন ডলার যা দিয়ে অস্ত্র, গাড়ি , জাহাজ, বিমান, যাবতীয় যুদ্ধ উপকরণ কিনা হবে. এই টাকা কে এখন 3 দিয়া সুন্দর করে কেল্কুলেটর এ ভাগ দিন . 250 মিলিয়ন তাই না?*

ইহাই হলো বাজেট সোর্সলদ্ধ নিজনিজ বাহিনীর সংকুলান .* আর্মি কে আবার এই 250 মিলিয়ন থেকে ইউ এন এর ডিপ্লয়মেন্ট সাপোর্ট দিতে হবে . সেনাবাহিনী মে বি 150-200 মিলিয়ন খরচ করতে পারবে যুদ্ধাস্ত্র ও উপকরণ কেনার জন্য .

ভাই ও বহিনগণ , এখন শপিং লিস্ট এ তাকান আর পকেট গোনেন . রোজার মাস আল্লাহ আল্লাহ করেন .*

The ONLY viable alternative is to request CHINA, to grant us another tranche of 3-4 Billion US$, as soft loans on G2G basis, that means procurement of CHINESE WEAPONS ONLY.

*@wanglaokan kindly assist Bangladesh.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bdslph

TopCat said:


> Russian cant export P800 due to 300 Km export restriction. Can they?



depends what we singed in UN if 300 km then its really a sad news



Bilal9 said:


> Even if Russia offers something like Gorshkov class - we should look for ToT first, to save money and also progress in technology. The days are gone when we should simply pay oil money like Arab countries and be happy. Heck, look at the Navies of Algeria and Egypt, they are getting ToT - too.



it will bring down the price and increase job , but it depends on the deal how many we need and buy etc.. 


BANGLAR BIR said:


> *Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB*
> 7 hrs ·
> ডিফেন্স বাজেট 2017 কিসসা
> .
> অনেকেই 3.2 বিলিয়ন ডলার ডিফেন্স বাজেট দেখে খুশিতে বাকবাকুম করছেন. তারা মনে করছেন এইবার বাংলাদেশ সব শপিং লিস্ট কিন্না পুরা কইরা ফেলবে .তাদের জন্য বলছি .
> *3.2 বিলিয়ন ডলার এর 70% খরচ হবে বাহিনীর বেতন , চিকিৎসা , বাড়িঘর নির্মাণ , ইকুইপমেন্ট রক্ষনাবেক্ষন , প্রশিক্ষণ ইত্যাদী তে .*
> 
> ঐ খরচ বাদ দিলে বাকি থাকে 950 মিলিয়ন ডলার. *তার মধ্যে প্রকিউরমেন্ট বাজেট হবে 700-750 মিলিয়ন ডলার যা দিয়ে অস্ত্র, গাড়ি , জাহাজ, বিমান, যাবতীয় যুদ্ধ উপকরণ কিনা হবে. এই টাকা কে এখন 3 দিয়া সুন্দর করে কেল্কুলেটর এ ভাগ দিন . 250 মিলিয়ন তাই না?*
> 
> ইহাই হলো বাজেট সোর্সলদ্ধ নিজনিজ বাহিনীর সংকুলান .* আর্মি কে আবার এই 250 মিলিয়ন থেকে ইউ এন এর ডিপ্লয়মেন্ট সাপোর্ট দিতে হবে . সেনাবাহিনী মে বি 150-200 মিলিয়ন খরচ করতে পারবে যুদ্ধাস্ত্র ও উপকরণ কেনার জন্য .
> 
> ভাই ও বহিনগণ , এখন শপিং লিস্ট এ তাকান আর পকেট গোনেন . রোজার মাস আল্লাহ আল্লাহ করেন .*
> 
> The ONLY viable alternative is to request CHINA, to grant us another tranche of 3-4 Billion US$, as soft loans on G2G basis, that means procurement of CHINESE WEAPONS ONLY.
> 
> *@wanglaokan kindly assist Bangladesh.*



if BD Navy approach China they will approve loan at a excellent deal if we need 5 billion dollar to make purchase for navy they will do 
but i am not sure what we are buying from Russia if they have but other we should buy from china



masud said:


> My first reaction.
> Is the Russian offering us this beast.............?
> if yes then Just BUY this.......
> Took the indian (500 milion usd) proposl to buy this ship, i think INDIA don,t mind it.
> + BN should offer india+ banglades+ Russia+china joint naval exersise. keep all of them happy.
> 
> BUT russia is indias gratest arms exporter and allies so there is some concerned that they provide BD navy the best..........
> on the other hand China is (present and future) Indias number 1 enemy. so enemys enemy is definetly my friend.
> + all our navy vassels weapons system based on chines so why adding this russian system?
> 
> at the end i would like to go for CHINES SHIP.what ever this frigate model is, i would love to add this ship in BN navy arsenal at list 6 unit (2020-2030). yeah am i dreaming too much! ...............



its russia one of the best and battle proven and smaller in size compare to the nato and usa counterparts
if we can get several of this it will be huge boost for the navy 
yes it wont come cheap

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

BANGLAR BIR said:


> *Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB*
> 7 hrs ·
> ডিফেন্স বাজেট 2017 কিসসা
> .
> অনেকেই 3.2 বিলিয়ন ডলার ডিফেন্স বাজেট দেখে খুশিতে বাকবাকুম করছেন. তারা মনে করছেন এইবার বাংলাদেশ সব শপিং লিস্ট কিন্না পুরা কইরা ফেলবে .তাদের জন্য বলছি .
> *3.2 বিলিয়ন ডলার এর 70% খরচ হবে বাহিনীর বেতন , চিকিৎসা , বাড়িঘর নির্মাণ , ইকুইপমেন্ট রক্ষনাবেক্ষন , প্রশিক্ষণ ইত্যাদী তে .*
> 
> ঐ খরচ বাদ দিলে বাকি থাকে 950 মিলিয়ন ডলার. *তার মধ্যে প্রকিউরমেন্ট বাজেট হবে 700-750 মিলিয়ন ডলার যা দিয়ে অস্ত্র, গাড়ি , জাহাজ, বিমান, যাবতীয় যুদ্ধ উপকরণ কিনা হবে. এই টাকা কে এখন 3 দিয়া সুন্দর করে কেল্কুলেটর এ ভাগ দিন . 250 মিলিয়ন তাই না?*
> 
> ইহাই হলো বাজেট সোর্সলদ্ধ নিজনিজ বাহিনীর সংকুলান .* আর্মি কে আবার এই 250 মিলিয়ন থেকে ইউ এন এর ডিপ্লয়মেন্ট সাপোর্ট দিতে হবে . সেনাবাহিনী মে বি 150-200 মিলিয়ন খরচ করতে পারবে যুদ্ধাস্ত্র ও উপকরণ কেনার জন্য .
> 
> ভাই ও বহিনগণ , এখন শপিং লিস্ট এ তাকান আর পকেট গোনেন . রোজার মাস আল্লাহ আল্লাহ করেন .*
> 
> The ONLY viable alternative is to request CHINA, to grant us another tranche of 3-4 Billion US$, as soft loans on G2G basis, that means procurement of CHINESE WEAPONS ONLY.
> 
> *@wanglaokan kindly assist Bangladesh.*


You talk like @wanglaokan is president Xi Jing Ping.


----------



## UKBengali

Mohammed Khaled said:


> You talk like @wanglaokan is president Xi Jing Ping.



He has a pulse on the Chinese geopolitical strategy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud

bdslph said:


> its russia one of the best and battle proven and smaller in size compare to the nato and usa counterparts
> if we can get several of this it will be huge boost for the navy
> yes it wont come cheap


if something is made by china, that does not means it,s a cheap/ 3rd class product. The day is long gone. The future is belongs to China so it,s wise to walk with them.
Russia came-up this offer because of *indian *influance............

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Michael Corleone

masud said:


> if something is made by china, that does not means it,s a cheap/ 3rd class product. The day is long gone. The future is belongs to China so it,s wise to walk with them.
> Russia came-up this offer because of *indian *influance............


more like because india is shifting towards the west and russia feels betrayed... else PAK fa tech transfer doesnt hike upto 7 bill in a day without a reason.....


----------



## ghost250



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Banglar Bir

Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB
10 mins #বিগ_ব্রেকিং_নিউজ

Bangladesh Navy to purchase Chinese বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনী চীন থেকে ২ টি 2 X Type-053H3 Guided Missile Frigates গাইডেড মিসাইল ফ্রিগেট কিনেছে....

এগুলো সেকেন্ড হ্যান্ড ফ্রিগেট যা দিয়ে পুরাতন these may replace the US Hamilton Class Cutters হ্যামিল্টন ক্লাস ফ্রিগেটকে রিপ্লেস করা হতে পারে।

২০১৮ সালে এগুলো বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনীর বহরে যুক্ত হবে। By 2018 these are to be added to our Navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

BANGLAR BIR said:


> Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB
> 10 mins #বিগ_ব্রেকিং_নিউজ
> 
> Bangladesh Navy to purchase Chinese বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনী চীন থেকে ২ টি 2 X Type-053H3 Guided Missile Frigates গাইডেড মিসাইল ফ্রিগেট কিনেছে....
> 
> এগুলো সেকেন্ড হ্যান্ড ফ্রিগেট যা দিয়ে পুরাতন these may replace the US Hamilton Class Cutters হ্যামিল্টন ক্লাস ফ্রিগেটকে রিপ্লেস করা হতে পারে।
> 
> ২০১৮ সালে এগুলো বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনীর বহরে যুক্ত হবে। By 2018 these are to be added to our Navy.
> View attachment 401607


My god these are ancient.


----------



## BanglarBagh

Mohammed Khaled said:


> My god these are ancient.



that's what i was pointing out earlier! should BN really go for these frigates?!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

BanglarBagh said:


> that's what i was pointing out earlier! should BN really go for these frigates?!!


Well we already have 2 of the same.... abu baker and haider I believe. To build the numbers it's okay but to serve as backbone.... hell nah. Which they won't be anyways. That's why we see the cutters not going through anything substantial... they only serve as patrol boats basically.


----------



## BDforever

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Well we already have 2 of the same.... abu baker and haider I believe. To build the numbers it's okay but to serve as backbone.... hell nah. Which they won't be anyways. That's why we see the cutters not going through anything substantial... they only serve as patrol boats basically.





BanglarBagh said:


> that's what i was pointing out earlier! should BN really go for these frigates?!!


these are upgraded version of the frigates we bought few years ago.
our ones are H2Jiii then followed by H2G, then followed by H3 (our upcoming ex PLAN frigates)
then Type054 comes into picture

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bdslph

BANGLAR BIR said:


> Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB
> 10 mins #বিগ_ব্রেকিং_নিউজ
> 
> Bangladesh Navy to purchase Chinese বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনী চীন থেকে ২ টি 2 X Type-053H3 Guided Missile Frigates গাইডেড মিসাইল ফ্রিগেট কিনেছে....
> 
> এগুলো সেকেন্ড হ্যান্ড ফ্রিগেট যা দিয়ে পুরাতন these may replace the US Hamilton Class Cutters হ্যামিল্টন ক্লাস ফ্রিগেটকে রিপ্লেস করা হতে পারে।
> 
> ২০১৮ সালে এগুলো বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনীর বহরে যুক্ত হবে। By 2018 these are to be added to our Navy.
> View attachment 401607



it time to move away for BD navy from buying used old once upon a time navy ship from china 
we can afford and also make new ones with the help of china 
in long run this old bloats are not good

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud




----------



## Banglar Bir

masud said:


>


Sabr, have patience brother.Soon....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

masud said:


>


Was this built in bd? Or China? There are plans to build more of these in bd isn't it?


----------



## masud

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Was this built in bd? Or China? There are plans to build more of these in bd isn't it?


yes.


----------



## syed1

*孟海军副参谋长参观中国军舰：访问促合作*





*孟海军少将：中孟海军友谊深访问促合作*

*中孟海军进行各层级多专业军事交流*

中国海军远航访问编队正在孟加拉国吉大港进行友好访问，24号密集进行各层级、多专业的军事交流，孟加拉国海军副参谋长马科布少将在长春舰上接受凤凰卫视记者独家采访时表示，中孟海军有着很好的友谊，这次访问将进一步增进了解互信，期待未来能有更多合作。






孟加拉国海军副参谋长马科布少将接受凤凰卫视专访。

中国海军远航访问编队正在孟加拉国吉大港进行友好访问，孟加拉国海军副参谋长马科布少将24号登上中国海军导弹驱逐舰长春舰、导弹护卫舰荆州舰参观。

孟加拉国海军参谋长是海军最高指挥官，而马科布少将是第一副参谋长，分管作战，也是孟加拉海军的二号人物。

马科布参观了鱼雷发射装置、舰空导弹发射平台、驾驶室，了解中国海军新型战舰的武器装备、作战性能和舰上的训练生活。马科布在接受凤凰独家采访时就表示，中孟海军有着很好的友谊，这次访问将进一步增进了解互信，期待未来能有更多合作。

孟加拉国海军副参谋长马科布少将

“中孟海军的友谊正逐日加深，自从我们两国正式建交以来，中国给予了我们很大的支持，所以我们的关系非常重要。中孟两国海军的友谊非常棒，未来这种合作肯定还将继续。”

中孟海军官兵24号还密集进行了特种作战、舰载直升机等多个专业的军事交流，

中国海军特战队员向孟加拉国海军官兵展示高精度狙击枪等特种作战装备，又交流特种作战经验，同时中孟海军航空兵就舰载直升机的装备性能、作战运用和维护保养等进行了深度沟通与交流。






中孟海军进行交流。

孟加拉国海军舰载直升机工程师艾瑞夫

“中国海军军官对我们很有帮助，我们的互动非常好，交流很深入，中国海军尽可能多地为跟我们分享，我们收获了很多。”

中国海军舰艇第六次到访孟加拉国吉大港，中缅海军在高层互动的同时，也密集进行了各个层级、多个专业的军事交流，在全面增进友谊互信的同时，也为即将举行的联合演练以及未来的海上联合行动打下基础。

孟加拉国海军舰载直升机飞行员汤维亚

“中孟海军的关系就像兄弟一样，我们相互交流技术，通过这次的互动，我们了解了中国海军的舰载直升机的性能，当我们进行联合演练时，我们就更能明白如何来联合行动。”

凤凰卫视邓凌莉何超随长春舰在孟加拉国吉大港报道

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

syed1 said:


> *孟海军副参谋长参观中国军舰：访问促合作*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *孟海军少将：中孟海军友谊深访问促合作*
> 
> *中孟海军进行各层级多专业军事交流*
> 
> 中国海军远航访问编队正在孟加拉国吉大港进行友好访问，24号密集进行各层级、多专业的军事交流，孟加拉国海军副参谋长马科布少将在长春舰上接受凤凰卫视记者独家采访时表示，中孟海军有着很好的友谊，这次访问将进一步增进了解互信，期待未来能有更多合作。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 孟加拉国海军副参谋长马科布少将接受凤凰卫视专访。
> 
> 中国海军远航访问编队正在孟加拉国吉大港进行友好访问，孟加拉国海军副参谋长马科布少将24号登上中国海军导弹驱逐舰长春舰、导弹护卫舰荆州舰参观。
> 
> 孟加拉国海军参谋长是海军最高指挥官，而马科布少将是第一副参谋长，分管作战，也是孟加拉海军的二号人物。
> 
> 马科布参观了鱼雷发射装置、舰空导弹发射平台、驾驶室，了解中国海军新型战舰的武器装备、作战性能和舰上的训练生活。马科布在接受凤凰独家采访时就表示，中孟海军有着很好的友谊，这次访问将进一步增进了解互信，期待未来能有更多合作。
> 
> 孟加拉国海军副参谋长马科布少将
> 
> “中孟海军的友谊正逐日加深，自从我们两国正式建交以来，中国给予了我们很大的支持，所以我们的关系非常重要。中孟两国海军的友谊非常棒，未来这种合作肯定还将继续。”
> 
> 中孟海军官兵24号还密集进行了特种作战、舰载直升机等多个专业的军事交流，
> 
> 中国海军特战队员向孟加拉国海军官兵展示高精度狙击枪等特种作战装备，又交流特种作战经验，同时中孟海军航空兵就舰载直升机的装备性能、作战运用和维护保养等进行了深度沟通与交流。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 中孟海军进行交流。
> 
> 孟加拉国海军舰载直升机工程师艾瑞夫
> 
> “中国海军军官对我们很有帮助，我们的互动非常好，交流很深入，中国海军尽可能多地为跟我们分享，我们收获了很多。”
> 
> 中国海军舰艇第六次到访孟加拉国吉大港，中缅海军在高层互动的同时，也密集进行了各个层级、多个专业的军事交流，在全面增进友谊互信的同时，也为即将举行的联合演练以及未来的海上联合行动打下基础。
> 
> 孟加拉国海军舰载直升机飞行员汤维亚
> 
> “中孟海军的关系就像兄弟一样，我们相互交流技术，通过这次的互动，我们了解了中国海军的舰载直升机的性能，当我们进行联合演练时，我们就更能明白如何来联合行动。”
> 
> 凤凰卫视邓凌莉何超随长春舰在孟加拉国吉大港报道


Who understands mandarin.... help. @wanglaokan


----------



## masud

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Who understands mandarin.... help. @wanglaokan


Meng Haijun Deputy Chief of Staff visited Chinese warships: visit to promote cooperation

Major General Meng Haijun: Sino - Bangladesh Huajun Friendship Visit to Promote Cooperation

China and Bangladesh to carry out various levels of multi-disciplinary military exchanges

China's naval voyage visit formation is a friendly visit to Chittagong, Bangladesh, on the 24th intensive at all levels, multi-professional military exchanges, the Bangladesh Navy Deputy Chief of Staff Majoro Marco in the Changchun ship to accept the exclusive interview with Phoenix TV reporter, said Meng Haijun has a very good friendship, this visit will further enhance understanding of mutual trust, look forward to the future can have more cooperation.

[IMG]

Bangladesh Naval Deputy Chief of Staff Major General Marco Buppo interview with Phoenix Satellite TV.

Chinese naval voyage visit formation is a friendly visit to Chittagong, Bangladesh, the Bangladesh Navy Deputy Chief of Staff Major General Mack lay on the 24th boarded the Chinese naval missile destroyer Changchun ship, missile frigate Jingzhou ship visit.

Bangladesh Navy chief of staff is the highest commander of the Navy, and Major General Marco is the first deputy chief of staff, in charge of operations, but also the Bengal Navy's No. 2 figures.

Marco visited the torpedo launcher, ship-to-air missile launcher, cab, to understand the Chinese Navy's new warships weapons and equipment, operational performance and training on board life. Marco said in an exclusive interview with Phoenix, China and Bangladesh have a very good friendship, this visit will further enhance understanding of mutual trust, look forward to the future can have more cooperation.

Deputy General of the Navy of the Navy, Major General Marco

"The friendship between China and Bangladesh is deepening day by day. Since the formal establishment of diplomatic relations between China and the two countries, China has given us great support, so our relationship is very important, and the friendship between China and Bangladesh is very good. will continue."

Zhong Meng Haijun officers and men on the 24th also carried out a special operations, ship-borne helicopters and other professional military exchanges,

Chinese naval combatants to Bangladesh naval officers and men to show high-precision sniper rifles and other special combat equipment, but also exchange of special combat experience, while the Sino-US Air Force on the ship-borne helicopter equipment performance, combat operations and maintenance and other in-depth communication and communicate with.

[IMG]

China and Bangladesh to communicate with each other.

Bangladesh Naval Shipborne Helicopter Engineer

"The Chinese naval officer is very helpful to us, our interaction is very good, the exchange is very deep, the Chinese navy as much as possible to share with us, we have harvested a lot."

China's naval vessels visited Bangladesh Chittagong, China-Burma Navy in the high-level interaction at the same time, also intensive at all levels, a number of professional military exchanges, in the comprehensive friendship and mutual trust, but also for the upcoming joint exercise As well as the future joint operations of the sea to lay the foundation.

Bangladesh Naval Shipborne Helicopter Pilots

"The relationship between China and Bangladesh is like a brother, we communicate with each other technology, through this interaction, we understand the performance of the Chinese Navy's carrier helicopter, when we conducted a joint exercise, we can better understand how to joint action "

Phoenix Satellite TV Deng Lingli He Chao with Changchun ship reported in Chittagong, Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 帅的一匹

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Who understands mandarin.... help. @wanglaokan


About the navy excercise between Pla navy and BD navy. Nothing special



masud said:


> Meng Haijun Deputy Chief of Staff visited Chinese warships: visit to promote cooperation
> 
> Major General Meng Haijun: Sino - Bangladesh Huajun Friendship Visit to Promote Cooperation
> 
> China and Bangladesh to carry out various levels of multi-disciplinary military exchanges
> 
> China's naval voyage visit formation is a friendly visit to Chittagong, Bangladesh, on the 24th intensive at all levels, multi-professional military exchanges, the Bangladesh Navy Deputy Chief of Staff Majoro Marco in the Changchun ship to accept the exclusive interview with Phoenix TV reporter, said Meng Haijun has a very good friendship, this visit will further enhance understanding of mutual trust, look forward to the future can have more cooperation.
> 
> 
> 
> Bangladesh Naval Deputy Chief of Staff Major General Marco Buppo interview with Phoenix Satellite TV.
> 
> Chinese naval voyage visit formation is a friendly visit to Chittagong, Bangladesh, the Bangladesh Navy Deputy Chief of Staff Major General Mack lay on the 24th boarded the Chinese naval missile destroyer Changchun ship, missile frigate Jingzhou ship visit.
> 
> Bangladesh Navy chief of staff is the highest commander of the Navy, and Major General Marco is the first deputy chief of staff, in charge of operations, but also the Bengal Navy's No. 2 figures.
> 
> Marco visited the torpedo launcher, ship-to-air missile launcher, cab, to understand the Chinese Navy's new warships weapons and equipment, operational performance and training on board life. Marco said in an exclusive interview with Phoenix, China and Bangladesh have a very good friendship, this visit will further enhance understanding of mutual trust, look forward to the future can have more cooperation.
> 
> Deputy General of the Navy of the Navy, Major General Marco
> 
> "The friendship between China and Bangladesh is deepening day by day. Since the formal establishment of diplomatic relations between China and the two countries, China has given us great support, so our relationship is very important, and the friendship between China and Bangladesh is very good. will continue."
> 
> Zhong Meng Haijun officers and men on the 24th also carried out a special operations, ship-borne helicopters and other professional military exchanges,
> 
> Chinese naval combatants to Bangladesh naval officers and men to show high-precision sniper rifles and other special combat equipment, but also exchange of special combat experience, while the Sino-US Air Force on the ship-borne helicopter equipment performance, combat operations and maintenance and other in-depth communication and communicate with.
> 
> [IMG]
> 
> China and Bangladesh to communicate with each other.
> 
> Bangladesh Naval Shipborne Helicopter Engineer
> 
> "The Chinese naval officer is very helpful to us, our interaction is very good, the exchange is very deep, the Chinese navy as much as possible to share with us, we have harvested a lot."
> 
> China's naval vessels visited Bangladesh Chittagong, China-Burma Navy in the high-level interaction at the same time, also intensive at all levels, a number of professional military exchanges, in the comprehensive friendship and mutual trust, but also for the upcoming joint exercise As well as the future joint operations of the sea to lay the foundation.
> 
> Bangladesh Naval Shipborne Helicopter Pilots
> 
> "The relationship between China and Bangladesh is like a brother, we communicate with each other technology, through this interaction, we understand the performance of the Chinese Navy's carrier helicopter, when we conducted a joint exercise, we can better understand how to joint action "
> 
> Phoenix Satellite TV Deng Lingli He Chao with Changchun ship reported in Chittagong, Bangladesh[/QUOTE]
> Goodie translation?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bir

AW-159 wildcat, the ASW helicopter for Bangladesh Navy. Bangladesh Navy ordered 2 X AW-159 & and 2 more units are to be purchased soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bluesky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Construction of frigates in Chittagong, BN shipyard is to commence this year. 12 is planned which may be increase to 16.... Construction won't end before 2030 which is why BN will buy refurbished Chinese type 053H is to join be fleet to provide the demand. 2 for next year and another 2 on successive years to come. Those ships are around 18 years old by now.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BanglarBagh

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Construction of frigates in Chittagong, BN shipyard is to commence this year. 12 is planned which may be increase to 16.... Construction won't end before 2030 which is why BN will buy refurbished Chinese type 053H is to join be fleet to provide the demand. 2 for next year and another 2 on successive years to come. Those ships are around 18 years old by now.



which frigate is selected for construction?!!


----------



## Species

BanglarBagh said:


> which frigate is selected for construction?!!



Next generation frigate, joint Sino-Bangla program.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Michael Corleone

BanglarBagh said:


> which frigate is selected for construction?!!


its a joint design which incorporates design characteristics of type 54.... but much better in terms of armaments(heavily armed), sensors etc

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## asad71

The Bangladesh Navy will get its first pair of Type 053H3 guided missile frigates direct from PLAN in 2018. More frigates of the same class will be purchased until BN takes delivery of the indigenously built frigates. 

SAM: 1x 8-cell HHQ-7, Command to Line-Of-Sight (CLOS) + electro-optical tracking, 12 km slant range [3] 
SSM: 2x 4-cell YJ-83, active radar homing, Mach 0.8 to 180 km range 
Guns: 
1x H/PJ-33A dual-100 mm/56-calibre, 18 rounds/minute, 8.5 km (against air target) or 15 km (against surface target) range [2] 
2x Type 76A dual-37 mm AAA, 180 rounds/minute to 8.5 km range [10] 
ASW: 
2x 3-cell Type 7424 324 mm torpedo launcher. Yu-7 active/passive acoustic-homing, 45 kg warhead, 28 knots speed, 7.3 km range 
2x 6-cell Type 87 240 mm anti-submarine rocket launcher, firing Type 81G rocket-propelled depth charge, 34 kg warhead, 1,200 m range [1] 
2x depth charge racks and launcher 
Radar: 
1x H/LJP-345 SAM / main gun fire-control, J-band [4] 
1x electro-optical director (EOD) for SAM target tracking [4] 
1x H/LJQ-352 ‘Square Tie’ AShM fire-control [5] 
1x H/LJQ-360 air/surface search, E/F-band [7] 
1x Type 517H-1 ‘Knife Rest’ 2D long-range air search, A-band [8] 
2x H/LJP-347G ‘Rice Bowl’ AAA fire-control, I-band [9] 
2x Racal-Decca RM1290 navigation, I-band [6] 
Sonar: 
Unknown type hull-mounted medium-frequency for active/passive search and attack 
Countermeasures: 
WD-8 ‘Jug Pair’ interceptor 
Type 981-3 jammer 
SR-210 radar warning receiver 
TM-053 laser warning receiver 
HZ-100 electronic intelligence (ELINT) system 
Type 651A IFF 
2x Type 946/PJ-46 15-barrelled decoy flare/chaff launcher 
Propulsion: CODAD 
2x Shaanxi Diesel 18E390VA diesel producing 14,000 hp (17.6 kW) 
2x MTU diesel producing 8,715 hp (6.5 MW) 
Aviation: Stern flight deck and hangar to accommodate one Harbin Z-9C


 




_-from FB_


----------



## Banglar Bir

Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB
Welcoming news for Bangladesh Navy
বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনীর পক্ষ থেকে সুসংবাদ
From 2018 advanced Stealth Frigates will be constructed at Chittagong Dry Docks(CDDL)
২০১৮ সাল থেকে চট্টগ্রাম ড্রাইডক লিমিটেড (CDDL) বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনীর জন্য অত্যাধুনিক স্টেলথ ফ্রিগেট নির্মান করতে যাচ্ছে। With Chinese assistance 12 X Vessels will be constructed চীনের সহায়তায় এই শ্রেনির ১২ টি ফ্রিগেট নির্মান করা হবে বলে জানিয়েছে বিডিমিলিটারী+

ফ্রিগেটগুলোর ওজন Weight-4000 Tons ৪০০০ টন হবে।এই ফ্রিগেটে ৩২ টি 32x VLS (Vertical Launching System) সংবলিত LY-80N Air Defense SAMএয়ার ডিফেন্স সিস্টেম এবং ৮-১৬ টি ভুমি বা জাহাজে আক্রমনযোগ্য 8-12 X C-803 Cruise Missiles ক্রুজ মিসাইল থাকবে।এছাড়া 76 mm Main Gun৭৬মিমি মেইনগান এবং CIWS তো আছেই।এন্টিসাবমেরিন Torpedo for ASW অপারেশনের জন্য থাকবে টর্পেডো।
Hanger facilities for Naval Helicopters.
এভিয়েশন ফ্যাসিলিটি হিসেবে আছে হেলিকপ্টার বহবের সুবিধা এবং হ্যাঙ্গার।
২০১৮ সাল থেকেই এই কাজ পুরোদমে শুরু হচ্ছে।
আর বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনী আরো বেশ কয়েকটি পুরাতন ফ্রিগেট কিনবে বলে শোনা যাচ্ছে।

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TopCat

I am sure Indian subs are trolling our ships these days. So they are bringing in more teeth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglarBagh

there is also a mention of next generation corvette program in wiki. the number of ships to be constructed are 8-12 with each ship displacing at least 1500 tons. can anyone give some info on this?!!


----------



## TopCat

Looks like we are going to have a heavy weight Navy after China, India and Japan. 

@madokafc @Aung Zaya @Nilgiri @LA se Karachi @Khan_21


----------



## BDforever

BanglarBagh said:


> there is also a mention of next generation corvette program in wiki. the number of ships to be constructed are 8-12 with each ship displacing at least 1500 tons. can anyone give some info on this?!!


C13B aka Type056 



TopCat said:


> Looks like we are going to have a heavy weight Navy after China, India and Japan.
> 
> @madokafc @Aung Zaya @Nilgiri @LA se Karachi @Khan_21


 really ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglarBagh

BDforever said:


> C13B aka Type056
> 
> 
> really ?




we are building 8 c-13b as shadhinota-class. i know that. but there is a mention of a new corvette program. is that also going to be based on type-056?!!


----------



## BDforever

BanglarBagh said:


> we are building 8 c-13b as shadhinota-class. i know that. but there is a mention of a new corvette program. is that also going to be based on type-056?!!


it talked about name corvette

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asad71

TopCat said:


> Looks like we are going to have a heavy weight Navy after China, India and Japan.
> 
> @madokafc @Aung Zaya @Nilgiri @LA se Karachi @Khan_21


Why not? Bay of Bengal is ours. BN must dominate in these waters.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BanglarBagh

Aung Zaya said:


> nice. should build at least 10 Kirov class battle ships and 12 type 055 destroyers too. what are u waiting for.? start the construction now and dominate the SA and then the world. the world is urs. all hail supa powa BD.



great to see some1 from the neighborhood really understands our true intentions!!! btw, kirov is outdated. we will build lider-class cruisers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

BanglarBagh said:


> great to see some1 from the neighborhood really understands our true intentions!!! btw, kirov is outdated. we will build lider-class cruisers.


nope. lider class is just in concept satge. bd is about to start very soon. so no more waiting. Russia may also offer to replace kirov's S400 with S500 but half in price as the relationship with BD is so deep.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

BanglarBagh said:


> there is also a mention of next generation corvette program in wiki. the number of ships to be constructed are 8-12 with each ship displacing at least 1500 tons. can anyone give some info on this?!!


To start along with frigate program.


----------



## BanglarBagh

Mohammed Khaled said:


> To start along with frigate program.



i see. will the corvettes be scaled down version of the frigates or completely different design? or based on the type-056?


----------



## Michael Corleone

BanglarBagh said:


> i see. will the corvettes be scaled down version of the frigates or completely different design? or based on the type-056?


The Corvettes are already designed and 2 were constructed in China.


----------



## EastBengalPro

*Bangladeshi Navy men in Lebanon to join peacekeeping mission*

A 135-member Bangladesh Navy team has reached Lebanon to take part in the United Nations (UN) peacekeeping mission BANCON-8.

An UN chartered flight carrying the Navy personnel reached Lebanon on Tuesday, said a press release issued by Navy.

They will join naval ships 'Ali Haider' and 'Nirmul' there.

On Monday night, the Navy personnel left Shah Amanat International Airport in Chittagong, said an ISPR release on Tuesday.

Commanding officer BNS Isa Khan Commodore M Musa saw the Navy members off at the airport.

Meanwhile, another group of Navy men comprising 135 will leave here for Lebanon on June 23 to join the UN peacekeeping mission.

Bangladesh Navy added a new dimension to the peacekeeping by sending BNS 'Osman' and BNS 'Madhumati' for the first time in 2010 following the sincere efforts of Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina.

Apart from patrolling, they are also spying on suspecting ships and aircraft, maritime interdiction operation, rescuing ships from accident, according to UNB.
http://www.thefinancialexpress-bd.c...y-men-in-Lebanon-to-join-peacekeeping-mission

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Nabil365 said:


> Buy one before opening your mouth.
> Until then shut up!


lol we're talking in public forum. who care ur words ? and buying subs is not my job. i'm not defence minister. 



Nabil365 said:


> We are happy with our Chinese junks now buzz of somewhere.
> And please Indo navy also don't have any
> hi-fi frigate or destroyers.


sigma 10514 frigate with 12 cell VLS is one of the best in ASEAN region. even 3 billion defence budget can dream about 12 frigates construction. why 8 billion budget cant change them into reality. ?


----------



## Michael Corleone

Aung Zaya said:


> lol we're talking in public forum. who care ur words ? and buying subs is not my job. i'm not defence minister.
> 
> 
> sigma 10514 frigate with 12 cell VLS is one of the best in ASEAN region. even 3 billion defence budget can dream about 12 frigates construction. why 8 billion budget cant change them into reality. ?


Not in a year lol. And the frigate program started already with the Chinese.... Just watch wheb construction of the Corvettes and frigates begin side by side.



madokafc said:


> is rich coming from the country which the bulk of their navy only bucket junks of Chinese second hand ships.
> 
> And there is no Vietnamese bullies anymore last engagement we had settle more score by destroying them instead of trying to tow them back home
> 
> View attachment 403699
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only got two, second hand, old tech subs, with inexperience crews, already talk big.


Says the girl whose country had to cannibalize their Soviet subs to keep them operational.

Oh and build a nuclear power plant to never see it running.


----------



## Aung Zaya

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Not in a year lol. And the frigate program started already with the Chinese.... Just watch wheb construction of the Corvettes and frigates begin side by side.



we always heard from BDshi ' BD's MIGs already upgraded to SMT in Russia ' and it's published in bdmilitary. but the actual tender rolled out just last month. so it's believed that ur MiG are not upgraded yet so far. 

we also watching corvette programme since it was started last 5 year. till now all we see is ready made corvettes from China.

ok. let see what will happen.


----------



## Nabil365

Aung Zaya said:


> lol we're talking in public forum. who care ur words ? and buying subs is not my job. i'm not defence minister.
> 
> 
> sigma 10514 frigate with 12 cell VLS is one of the best in ASEAN region. even 3 billion defence budget can dream about 12 frigates construction. why 8 billion budget cant change them into reality. ?


Yes exactly buy submarime then start talking until then your words carry no value.
Take a look at Formidable class frigates,SGPV vessels and new Thailand frigate.



Aung Zaya said:


> we also watching corvette programme since it was started last 5 year. still now all we see is ready made corvettes from China.
> ok. let see what will happen.


And we have to see your lousy English language for so many years.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Aung Zaya said:


> we always heard from BDshi ' BD's MIGs already upgraded to SMT in Russia ' and it's published in bdmilitary. but the actual tender rolled out just last month. so it's believed that ur MiG are not upgraded yet so far.
> 
> we also watching corvette programme since it was started last 5 year. till now all we see is ready made corvettes from China.
> 
> ok. let see what will happen.


They never said it's SMT upgraded bit rather announced offers by Russians and plans and overhaul. Don't make out news outta your as s and call it ours.

PS. 2 of the Corvettes are already in our hands while 2 more are under construction in China... 4 more is planned t be built in bd and we have plenty of time to... What's your hurry?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

@WAJsal @waz bhai ,please take care of off topic discussion.Thanks in advance.


----------



## TopCat

madokafc said:


> we retired them entirely after 3 decades of use. And now posses 5 Submarine? so what the number of BD SUBS now? the relevant topic is today, you can try to comparing Indonesian Navy vis a vis Bangladesh Navy anytimes
> 
> Experiences, number of facilities, training, MARINE CORPS and ship number and quality we are still above your league


Measure your coastline. Or should i send you a tape?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

madokafc said:


> we retired them entirely after 3 decades of use. And now posses 5 Submarine? so what the number of BD SUBS now? the relevant topic is today, you can try to comparing Indonesian Navy vis a vis Bangladesh Navy anytimes
> 
> Experiences, number of facilities, training, MARINE CORPS and ship number and quality we are still above your league


Cant compare Indoensia with Bangladesh.. lol.


----------



## Michael Corleone

madokafc said:


> we retired them entirely after 3 decades of use. And now posses 5 Submarine? so what the number of BD SUBS now? the relevant topic is today, you can try to comparing Indonesian Navy vis a vis Bangladesh Navy anytimes
> 
> Experiences, number of facilities, training, MARINE CORPS and ship number and quality we are still above your league


3 decades of cannibalism that ie. Play somewhere else.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dy1022




----------



## ghost250

madokafc said:


> we retired them entirely after 3 decades of use. And now posses 5 Submarine? so what the number of BD SUBS now? the relevant topic is today, you can try to comparing Indonesian Navy vis a vis Bangladesh Navy anytimes
> 
> Experiences, number of facilities, training, MARINE CORPS and ship number and quality we are still above your league


yes,ur country is way above our league,true that..now this thread is about our navy,will u pls spare us??


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Michael Corleone

masud said:


>


The yaks are all stationed in Chittagong.... they've been given to avengers....
They'll serve CAS and AJT roles....
Btw Is the navy trying to establish fighter wing?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud

Mohammed Khaled said:


> The yaks are all stationed in Chittagong.... they've been given to avengers....
> They'll serve CAS and AJT roles....
> Btw Is the navy trying to establish fighter wing?


some rumors...........
How about testing russian anti ship missile? which can both used by NAVY (costal system) AND AIR FORCE.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Members: keep it clean and on topic and continue your discussion. 

Regards,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

masud said:


> some rumors...........
> How about testing russian anti ship missile? which can both used by NAVY (costal system) AND AIR FORCE.


Seen the pics of them station in Chittagong and so I say....


----------



## bdslph

masud said:


>





Mohammed Khaled said:


> The yaks are all stationed in Chittagong.... they've been given to avengers....
> They'll serve CAS and AJT roles....
> Btw Is the navy trying to establish fighter wing?





Mohammed Khaled said:


> Seen the pics of them station in Chittagong and so I say....



maybe the Yak130 will be used to train the navy pilots in future so the perfect fit will be su30 sme for the navy just saying . cox bazar is the best place for the navy aviation fleet )


----------



## Michael Corleone

bdslph said:


> maybe the Yak130 will be used to train the navy pilots in future so the perfect fit will be su30 sme for the navy just saying . cox bazar is the best place for the navy aviation fleet )


16 will be used to full fill a-5 rolls....
Rest 8 to only train pilots.


----------



## Anubis

One of the Navy guys in the group photo is a school friend of mine...they are learning to fly afaik.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Anubis said:


> One of the Navy guys in the group photo is a school friend of mine...they are learning to fly afaik.


So the navy wants to employ fighter pilots of their own now. Cool.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud

Recently i chit chat a (chittagong) Naval officer. this was just regulal talk but who knows may be some idea/requirment or dream whatever it is became reality. so i decided to share with you gyes My chit-chat with reaction........

1. Navy want there own Radar system which can look both Air and Sea at same time..........  (Which radar has this capability?)
2. we want our own Air defence system (Sam system).........
3. we want our own air wings.................. yeah we know that.
4. start serial production of friget in chittagong, every 2/3 years a new home built vassel. with the help of china and italy.............
5. they will not deploy all su-30 unit in chittagong, there is a possibility that total unit will devided in to half, half will deploy chittagong and other half will deploy some other location..........
6. navy still don,t decided which costal system they will purchase........... always late in desition making.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

masud said:


> Recently i chit chat a (chittagong) Naval officer. this was just regulal talk but who knows may be some idea/requirment or dream whatever it is became reality. so i decided to share with you gyes My chit-chat with reaction........
> 
> 1. Navy want there own Radar system which can look both Air and Sea at same time..........  (Which radar has this capability?)
> 2. we want our own Air defence system (Sam system).........
> 3. we want our own air wings.................. yeah we know that.
> 4. start serial production of friget in chittagong, every 2/3 years a new home built vassel. with the help of china and italy.............
> 5. they will not deploy all su-30 unit in chittagong, there is a possibility that total unit will devided in to half, half will deploy chittagong and other half will deploy some other location..........
> 6. navy still don,t decided which costal system they will purchase........... always late in desition making.


So the sukhoi will be operated by navy pilots?
Own SAM system as in homemade?


----------



## masud

Mohammed Khaled said:


> So the sukhoi will be operated by navy pilots?
> Own SAM system as in homemade?



don,t know abou pilot, but Navy want it,s full controll over Air wing/ they want to operat there own Operation without dependent of BAF. if so then it will be navy pilot......PROBABLE. 
who knows may be something like this..............P






OWN SAM system means, BAF bought FM-90, ARMY bought FM-90 so Navy WANT IT TOO.........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

masud said:


> Recently i chit chat a (chittagong) Naval officer. this was just regulal talk but who knows may be some idea/requirment or dream whatever it is became reality. so i decided to share with you gyes My chit-chat with reaction........
> 
> 1. Navy want there own Radar system which can look both Air and Sea at same time..........  (Which radar has this capability?)
> 2. we want our own Air defence system (Sam system).........
> 3. we want our own air wings.................. yeah we know that.
> 4. start serial production of friget in chittagong, every 2/3 years a new home built vassel. with the help of china and italy.............
> 5. they will not deploy all su-30 unit in chittagong, there is a possibility that total unit will devided in to half, half will deploy chittagong and other half will deploy some other location..........
> 6. navy still don,t decided which costal system they will purchase........... always late in desition making.



Not at all surprised that some of the Su-30SMEs will be going to Navy. BN needs an aircraft like this to provide protection to it from other ships and also aircraft.



Mohammed Khaled said:


> So the sukhoi will be operated by navy pilots?
> Own SAM system as in homemade?



BD does not have the capability in either radar or propulsion at this moment to build it's own SAM system.


----------



## Michael Corleone

UKBengali said:


> Not at all surprised that some of the Su-30SMEs will be going to Navy. BN needs an aircraft like this to provide protection to it from other ships and also aircraft.
> 
> 
> 
> BD does not have the capability in either radar or propulsion at this moment to build it's own SAM system.


true


----------



## BDforever

masud said:


> Recently i chit chat a (chittagong) Naval officer. this was just regulal talk but who knows may be some idea/requirment or dream whatever it is became reality. so i decided to share with you gyes My chit-chat with reaction........
> 
> 1. Navy want there own Radar system which can look both Air and Sea at same time..........  (Which radar has this capability?)
> 2. we want our own Air defence system (Sam system).........
> 3. we want our own air wings.................. yeah we know that.
> 4. start serial production of friget in chittagong, every 2/3 years a new home built vassel. with the help of china and italy.............
> 5. they will not deploy all su-30 unit in chittagong, there is a possibility that total unit will devided in to half, half will deploy chittagong and other half will deploy some other location..........
> 6. navy still don,t decided which costal system they will purchase........... always late in desition making.


masud bhai, what happened to your fb page ? why not so active ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud

BDforever said:


> masud bhai, what happened to your fb page ? why not so active ?


FB te khob ekta besi somai katai na bhai............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehedi44

Got them in myanmar defence forum
















Govt should go for sonadia instead of this white elephant

*Proposal to hike Payra project cost by 250pc*




The Payra Port Authority spent Tk 3.94 billion in last one and half years on the project. - File photo
FE Report
Within less than two years, the Payra Port Authority has proposed to raise its project cost abnormally by 250 per cent due mainly to inclusion of foreign consultants and increased land prices, officials said Monday.

If approved the cost of the Payra port development project will be enhanced to Tk 39.48 billion from its preliminary estimate of Tk 11.28 billion.

"The port authority has sought revision of the project increasing the cost by 250 per cent. It has also appealed for extending the execution timeline by one more year up to June 2019," said a Shipping Ministry official.

He said the Executive Committee of the National Economic Council (ECNEC) had endorsed the 'Infrastructure and other facility development for operating Payra Port activities' at Tk 11.28 billion in September 2015.

The Payra Port Authority spent Tk 3.94 billion in last one and half years on the project.

In a bid to establish a full-fledged port at Payra in the coastal district of Patuakhali, the government approved the development project proposal (DPP) to make the under-construction port operational.

The authority will mainly construct port administrative buildings, a 5.60 kilometre 4-lane port-connecting road, and conduct dredging of the port channel up to the Bay of Bengal under the project.

A senior Ministry of Shipping (MoS) official said the port authority has sought Tk 5.00 billion for foreign consultants and Tk 16.00 million for local consultants in the revised development project proposal (DPP) instead of the original estimation of Tk 20 million fund for local consultants only.

Besides, the port authority has raised the 6,069.19 acre land acquisition cost abnormally to Tk 11.30 billion in the revised DPP. In the initial estimate the cost was estimated at Tk 2.84 billion.

The port authority has also sought double amount of money for purchasing two tug boats instead of its estimated price for one boat in the original project proposal, a senior official said.

The authority has also hiked the cost of constructing the 5.6 km 4-lane port-connecting road by 33 per cent to Tk 3.40 billion from its original estimate of Tk 2.55 billion in the original DPP.

A Planning Commission (PC) official said they are scrutinising the revised cost of the Payra Port development project as it has gone up manifold in the revised DPP.

"Immediately after the beginning of the project work, swelling of the project cost by 250 per cent is not justified. We are scrutinising the revised DPP seriously," he added.

The cost might have been enhanced as the project was undertaken without a proper feasibility study, the PC official added.Payra will be the third seaport of Bangladesh. The government has decided to build the port for easing pressure on Bangladesh's major port of Chittagong.

Chittagong seaport handles more than 70 per cent of the total foreign trades of Bangladesh every year.

something is brewing up ....

সোনাদিয়া গভীর সমুদ্রবন্দর হবে তিন ধাপে





নৌপরিবহন মন্ত্রী শাজাহান খান বলেছেন, কক্সবাজার জেলার সোনাদিয়ায় গভীর সমুদ্রবন্দর তিন ধাপে নির্মাণের প্রস্তাব দিয়েছে পরামর্শক প্রতিষ্ঠান পিসিআই। প্রথম পর্যায়ে লাগবে পাঁচ বছর। এ ছাড়া জাইকা মাতারবাড়িতে একটি গভীর সমুদ্রবন্দর স্থাপনের সম্ভাব্যতা সমীক্ষা করছে। স্পিকার ড. শিরীন শারমিন চৌধুরীর সভাপতিত্বে গতকাল সংসদের বাজেট অধিবেশনে টেবিলে উত্থাপিত প্রশ্নোত্তর পর্বে তিনি এ তথ্য জানান। কক্সবাজার-১ আসনের মোহাম্মদ ইলিয়াছের প্রশ্নে মন্ত্রী আরও বলেন, ‘২০০৯ সালে জাপানের প্যাসিফিক কনসালট্যান্ট ইন্টারন্যাশনাল (পিসিআই) সমীক্ষা করে প্রতিবেদন দেয়। এতে সোনাদিয়ায় বন্দর নির্মাণে দ্বিতীয় পর্যায় ২০৩৫ এবং তৃতীয় পর্যায়ের কাজ ২০৫৫ সালে শেষ করার পরিকল্পনার কথা বলা হয়েছে। গভীর সমুদ্রবন্দর সরকারের ফাস্ট ট্রাক প্রকল্পের অন্তর্ভুক্ত। ’ ফেনী-৩ আসনের রহিম উল্লাহর প্রশ্নে শাজাহান খান জানান, প্রতিটি লঞ্চে ভয়েজ ডিক্লারেশন বাধ্যতামূলক। কোনো লঞ্চ বা স্টিমারে জীবন রক্ষাকারী সরঞ্জাম পর্যাপ্ত না থাকলে ওই লঞ্চের যাত্রা স্থগিতসহ মামলা দায়ের করা যায়। মন্ত্রী আরও জানান, বর্তমানে বর্ষা মৌসুমে ৬ হাজার কিলোমিটার এবং শুষ্ক মৌসুমে ৪ হাজার ৫০০ কিলোমিটার নৌপথ আছে। নারায়ণগঞ্জ-১ আসনের গোলাম দস্তগীর গাজীর প্রশ্নের জবাবে নৌমন্ত্রী বলেন, ‘মৃতপ্রায় নদী পুনরুদ্ধারে প্রায় ১২ হাজার কোটি টাকা ব্যয়ে ৫৩টি নৌপথ খনন করা হবে। প্রথম পর্যায়ে ২৪টি নৌপথ খনন এবং ৫০৮ কোটি টাকা ব্যয়ে ১২টি গুরুত্বপূর্ণ নৌপথ খননের কাজ চলমান। বিশ্বব্যাংকের সহায়তায় প্রায় ৩ হাজার ২০০ কোটি টাকা ব্যয়ে নৌ-টার্মিনাল নির্মাণসহ চট্টগ্রাম-ঢাকা-আশুগঞ্জ ও সংযুক্ত ৯০০ কিলোমিটার নৌপথে ক্যাপিটাল ড্রেজিং করা হবে। এ ছাড়া ১৪টি ল্যান্ডিং স্টেশন উন্নয়ন, ৬টি ভেসেল সাইক্লোন শেল্টার, ৬টি প্যাসেঞ্জার টার্মিনাল, ২টি কার্গো টার্মিনাল এবং ৩০০ কিলোমিটার নেভিগেশনাল এইড স্থাপন করা হবে। ’

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

mehedi44 said:


> Got them in myanmar defence forum
> 
> View attachment 405864
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 405865
> 
> View attachment 405866


are they lada class ?


----------



## Aung Zaya

BDforever said:


> are they lada class ?


nope. just kilo class.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

TopCat said:


> Looks like we are going to have a heavy weight Navy after China, India and Japan.



South Korea, Australia are all in the Asia Pacific.


----------



## Bilal9

LPC Build images.....just keep mum about the whereabouts and details please....

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## BDforever

masud said:


> Patuakhali to get biggest naval base with aviation facilities.
> .
> .
> After becoming a three-dimensional force, the Bangladesh Navy will set up a new, full-fledged naval base at Rabnabad in Patuakhali, the biggest of its kind in the country.
> .
> Not only will the new naval base have facilities for submarine berthing and aviation, it will bolster the fighting fleet. The Navy’s own air base, too, will be constructed there.
> .
> Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina has already given her consent to set up the proposed full-fledged naval base, named ‘BNS Sher-E-Bangla’, near the Payra Seaport at Rabnabad area of Patuakhali, disclosed sources in the government.
> .
> The government is going to set up the proposed naval base at a time when a new cantonment is going to be set up for the Bangladesh Army at Lebukhali area in Patuakhali.
> .
> The proposed naval base at the area will help ensure the security of the country’s maritime areas, especially in the Bay of Bengal, for extracting sea resources and securing trade.
> The proposed naval base is being set up by the Navy as part of its implementation of its ‘Force Goal 2030’.
> .
> The Navy has already prepared a master-plan to strengthen the force further with a view to ensuring the security of 1,18,813 sq. km of sea territory. Of the 1,18,813 sq. km of its sea territory, Bangladesh has got 70,000 sq. km from Myanmar and 19,000 sq. km from India, which comprise the territorial sea and an exclusive economic zone extending out to 200 nautical miles.
> .
> Under the master-plan, the Navy will purchase more warships and helicopters and set up more naval bases. In 2013, the Navy purchased two Dornier 228NG (new generation) patrol aircraft for surveillance at sea. It has carried out search operations in the deep sea using the aircraft..


old news


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> LPC Build images.....just keep mum about the whereabouts and details please....


@Nilgiri @Loafer I don't remember whom I had a discussion regarding modular construction of ships in bd after one of you were trashing bd's ship building techniques... and refused to believe when I said shipyards observe modular construction nowadays than keel laying traditional ones. Some pics here....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

Mohammed Khaled said:


> @Nilgiri @Loafer I don't remember whom I had a discussion regarding modular construction of ships in bd after one of you were trashing bd's ship building techniques... and refused to believe when I said shipyards observe modular construction nowadays than keel laying traditional ones. Some pics here....



These are smaller modules


----------



## Nilgiri

Mohammed Khaled said:


> @Nilgiri @Loafer I don't remember whom I had a discussion regarding modular construction of ships in bd after one of you were trashing bd's ship building techniques... and refused to believe when I said shipyards observe modular construction nowadays than keel laying traditional ones. Some pics here....



You really want to start that here? I don't even remember what I said specifically about BD shipbuilding anyway (like anything about BD unable to do modular construction - which is pretty much a requirement these days for any basic shipbuilding). If its progress compared to before, good for you and best of luck.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Nilgiri said:


> You really want to start that here? I don't even remember what I said specifically about BD shipbuilding anyway (like anything about BD unable to do modular construction - which is pretty much a requirement these days for any basic shipbuilding). If its progress compared to before, good for you and best of luck.


Bruh why are you firing your tits. Calm man. I had this discussion with one of you who claimed Bangladeshi ships aren't made with modular construction and whatnot... Back then I was asked to provide photo which I didn't have so yeah....



gslv mk3 said:


> These are smaller modules


Well small ship compared to massive air craft carriers you see made in states


----------



## Nilgiri

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Bruh why are you firing your tits. Calm man. I had this discussion with one of you who claimed Bangladeshi ships aren't made with modular construction and whatnot... Back then I was asked to provide photo which I didn't have so yeah....
> 
> 
> Well small ship compared to massive air craft carriers you see made in states



Ok kewl. But whats capacity/orderbook of this shipyard anyhow? That's what really matters more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Nilgiri said:


> Ok kewl. But whats capacity/orderbook of this shipyard anyhow? That's what really matters more.


I have no idea which shipyard this may be....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB added 2 new photos.*
1 hr · 



বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনীর জন্য for Bangladesh Navy, tender has been invited for purchase of 40 x new Torpedoes ৪০ টি নতুন টর্পেডো কেনার দরপত্র আহ্বান করা হয়েছে

টেন্ডার লিংক- http://www.dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/s_doc/1233.pd

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TopCat

BANGLAR BIR said:


> *Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB added 2 new photos.*
> 1 hr ·
> 
> 
> 
> বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনীর জন্য for Bangladesh Navy, tender has been invited for purchase of 40 x new Torpedoes ৪০ টি নতুন টর্পেডো কেনার দরপত্র আহ্বান করা হয়েছে
> 
> টেন্ডার লিংক- http://www.dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/s_doc/1233.pd



May be to buy from India?


----------



## Mahim Pervez

Well Khulna shipyard is not able to make big ships like frigate because there is a bridge there. That's why Chittagong Dock yard has been handed over to Bangladesh navy.From 2018 we are making frigates there.Even the recruitment of the engineers for this projects is going on already


----------



## Mahim Pervez

TopCat said:


> May be to buy from India?


No way.China is a better option as a regular customer

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB*
26 mins · 


Bangladesh Navyবাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনী এবং কোস্টগার্ড এর তরফ থেকে কিছু Good news




♦Chittogong চট্টগ্রাম ড্রাইডক লিমিটেড (CDDL) প্রথমে 6 X Multi role Frigates৬ টি মাল্টিরোল ফ্রিগেট নির্মান করতে যাচ্ছে।




♦Khulna খুলনা শিপইয়ার্ড লিমিটেড (KSY) নৌবাহিনীর জন্য 2 X Corvettes টি কর্ভেট, 4 x Mine Sweepers ৪ টি মাইনসুইপার জাহাজ এবং 1 x Training Ship ১ টি ট্রেনিং জাহাজ নির্মান করছে।




♦২০১৯ 2019 সালে চীন from China থেকে আরো 2 X Attack Submarines ২ টি এট্যাক সাবমেরিন কেনা হচ্ছে (Song Class/Yung class) 




♦বাংলাদেশ ও চীন China and Bangladesh under joint collaboration যৌথভাবে Bangladesh Navyবাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনীর জন্য Missiles মিসাইল এবং and IFF Equipment আইএফএফ (শত্রু-মিত্র চিহ্নিতকরণের ইকুইপমেন্ট) production তৈরির উদ্যোগ নিয়েছে।




♦KSY এ নির্মানাধীন 2 X Large Patrol Crafts ২ টি লার্জ পেট্রোল ক্রাফট will be commissioned this yearএই বছর পানিতে ভাসবে।




♦২০১৮-১৯ 2018- 2019 এ নৌবাহিনীর এভিয়েশন উইং এ ২ টি 2 x ASW Helicopters হেলিকপ্টার এবং 2 X MPA ২ টি মেরিটাইম পেট্রোল এয়ারক্রাফট to be added যুক্ত হবে।




♦CDDL এবং ইটালি Italy যৌথভাবে Coast Guard কোস্টগার্ডের জন্যfor constructing Gunboat গানবোট বানানোর বিষয়ে কথাবার্তা চালাচ্ছে। negotiations ongoing.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Banglar Bir

* Bangladesh Navy: Protect our vital Strategic "Swatch of No Ground".*
*Jana Ojana News* 


*পৃথিবীর দ্বিতীয় বৃহত্তম গভীর খাদ বাংলাদেশে! সন্ধান মিললো অগনিত সম্পদের*




__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dy1022

delete

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dy1022

BANGLAR BIR said:


> *Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB*
> 26 mins ·
> 
> 
> Bangladesh Navyবাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনী এবং কোস্টগার্ড এর তরফ থেকে কিছু Good news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ♦Chittogong চট্টগ্রাম ড্রাইডক লিমিটেড (CDDL) প্রথমে 6 X Multi role Frigates৬ টি মাল্টিরোল ফ্রিগেট নির্মান করতে যাচ্ছে।
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ♦Khulna খুলনা শিপইয়ার্ড লিমিটেড (KSY) নৌবাহিনীর জন্য 2 X Corvettes টি কর্ভেট, 4 x Mine Sweepers ৪ টি মাইনসুইপার জাহাজ এবং 1 x Training Ship ১ টি ট্রেনিং জাহাজ নির্মান করছে।
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ♦২০১৯ 2019 সালে চীন from China থেকে আরো 2 X Attack Submarines ২ টি এট্যাক সাবমেরিন কেনা হচ্ছে (Song Class/Yung class)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ♦বাংলাদেশ ও চীন China and Bangladesh under joint collaboration যৌথভাবে Bangladesh Navyবাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনীর জন্য Missiles মিসাইল এবং and IFF Equipment আইএফএফ (শত্রু-মিত্র চিহ্নিতকরণের ইকুইপমেন্ট) production তৈরির উদ্যোগ নিয়েছে।
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ♦KSY এ নির্মানাধীন 2 X Large Patrol Crafts ২ টি লার্জ পেট্রোল ক্রাফট will be commissioned this yearএই বছর পানিতে ভাসবে।
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ♦২০১৮-১৯ 2018- 2019 এ নৌবাহিনীর এভিয়েশন উইং এ ২ টি 2 x ASW Helicopters হেলিকপ্টার এবং 2 X MPA ২ টি মেরিটাইম পেট্রোল এয়ারক্রাফট to be added যুক্ত হবে।
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ♦CDDL এবং ইটালি Italy যৌথভাবে Coast Guard কোস্টগার্ডের জন্যfor constructing Gunboat গানবোট বানানোর বিষয়ে কথাবার্তা চালাচ্ছে। negotiations ongoing.





Wow 2 SSK from China from 2019, sounds too great, any more details about that, Bro?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Mahim Pervez said:


> Well Khulna shipyard is not able to make big ships like frigate because there is a bridge there. That's why Chittagong Dock yard has been handed over to Bangladesh navy.From 2018 we are making frigates there.Even the recruitment of the engineers for this projects is going on already



There were reports that KSY had acquired land for a newer and larger yard downstream beyond the bridge to build corvettes (C13B class). See report from @BANGLAR BIR about building C13B's at KSY.

You can still build C13B's at KSY's current facility. The superstructure is rather low, owing to stealth design. Crossing underneath Khulna Bridge is not an issue for C13B.



dy1022 said:


> Wow 2 SSK from China from 2019, sounds too great, any more details about that, Bro?



This was in the plans all along. The Mings were supposed to be nothing more than training platforms per plan. 

They are probably going for Yuan Class rather than Song class, Song is much older design. Unless they buy from existing Chinese fleet. Yuans are substantially larger at 3600 ton displacement submerged. Mings are 2100 tons I believe. Yuans are about the same size as Kilos.








TopCat said:


> May be to buy from India?



Tender document has specified country of origin to be China.



masud said:


> View attachment 409530



These could be Mark 48 class or Yu-6 class.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sahureka2

*Mansoor Ali PL73 *
*



*
OPV!
But I still think that they might be back to being a great corvette

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> There were reports that KSY had acquired land for a newer and larger yard downstream beyond the bridge to build corvettes (C13B class). See report from @BANGLAR BIR about building C13B's at KSY.
> 
> You can still build C13B's at KSY's current facility. The superstructure is rather low, owing to stealth design. Crossing underneath Khulna Bridge is not an issue for C13B.
> 
> 
> 
> This was in the plans all along. The Mings were supposed to be nothing more than training platforms per plan.
> 
> They are probably going for Yuan Class rather than Song class, Song is much older design. Unless they buy from existing Chinese fleet. Yuans are substantially larger at 3600 ton displacement submerged. Mings are 2100 tons I believe. Yuans are about the same size as Kilos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tender document has specified country of origin to be China.
> 
> 
> 
> These could be Mark 48 class or Yu-6 class.


If we go song it will be off the shelf. Without aip. If it's yuan it will be new.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

Mohammed Khaled said:


> @Nilgiri @Loafer I don't remember whom I had a discussion regarding modular construction of ships in bd after one of you were trashing bd's ship building techniques...



You know there is something called advanced outfitting, which hasn't been done in this case.


----------



## dy1022

Song with AIP= 039A, 039B

Yuan with AIP=039C

Both Pak S20P(more than 0.6 billion per each) and Thailand S26T(more than 0.33 billion per each) with AIP, No one would like to buy a Top class SSK without AIP in these days.


S2xB with AIP for sure!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Bilal9

sahureka2 said:


> *Mansoor Ali PL73
> 
> 
> 
> *
> OPV!
> But I still think that they might be back to being a great corvette



There is a program to build C13B stealth corvettes (variants of China 056 class) locally within a couple of years. Also Stealth Frigates of an unspecified variant will be built locally.

When you have new stealth corvettes being built locally and outfitted with weapons as well, re-converting these older Italian corvettes from OPV status now, back to corvettes and putting new weapons on them would seem abnormal and counter-intuitive to many. But we never know, it could happen. I don't doubt that there is a lot of life left in them. @Penguin for his valuable comments.

Maybe they can transfer the older weapons from the Type 053H frigates we have when we decommission/scrap the older Chinese frigates or turn them into coast guard patrol or training vessels.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

gslv mk3 said:


> You know there is something called advanced outfitting, which hasn't been done in this case.


And how are you so sure of it when you don't even work there and making another claim judging by three to four photographs?


----------



## gslv mk3

Mohammed Khaled said:


> And how are you so sure of it when you don't even work there and making another claim judging by three to four photographs?



It doesn't look like it.


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB*
13 hrs · 


*



♦বাংলাদেশের সাবমেরিন, দক্ষিন এশিয়ার গেইম চেঞ্জার



♦
Bangladesh Submarines, South Asian Game Changer.*
অন্যদিনের গতানুগতিক পোস্টের থেকে বেরিয়ে আজ আমরা বিশ্লেষণমুলক একটি পোস্ট দেয়ার চেষ্টা করবো-

দক্ষিন এশিয়া এলাকাটি বলা যেতে পারে একটি বেশ জটিল এবং যুদ্ধ প্রবণ এলাকা বললেও ভুল হবে না।সম্পুর্ন এশিয়ার মধ্যে পারমানবিক শক্তিধর তিনটি দেশ একসাথে অবস্থান করছে (চীনকেও আমরা গননা করছি)।আর এখানে সামরিক ভারসাম্যহীন এবং পরস্পরের প্রতি প্রতিহিংসা এবং সীমান্তজনিত বিভিন্ন বিরোধ প্রাগৈতিহাসিক কাল থেকেই। তাই এই এলাকার দেশগুলো প্রতিদ্বন্দ্বী দেশগুলোকে টার্গেট করে নিজেদের সামরিক শক্তি বিকশিত করার দিকে বেশ মনোযোগী।

দক্ষিন এশিয়ায় সামরিক শক্তির দিক দিয়ে সবচেয়ে এগিয়ে চীন, এরপরে ভারত,পাকিস্তান।এই তিনটি দেশ পারমানবিক শক্তিধর দেশ এবং শিল্পখাত সহ অন্যান্য খাতে ব্যাপক উন্নতি করে যাচ্ছে।এরপরে তুলনামূলক কম সামরিক শক্তিধর দেশের মধ্যে এগিয়ে আছে বাংলাদেশ,মিয়ানমার (দক্ষিন পূর্ব এশিয়াভুক্ত দেশ),শ্রীলংকা,নেপাল,ভুটান,মালদ্বীপ।

মুল প্রসঙ্গে ফিরে আসা যাক......

*পারমানবিক শক্তিধর তিনটি দেশ পরস্পর পরস্পরের বিরোধী।ভারতের সাথে চীন,পাকিস্তানের দ্বন্দ্ব জন্মলগ্ন থেকেই। তারা একে অন্যের সাথে প্রতিদ্বন্দ্বিতা করে সামরিক শক্তির বিকাশ করে চলেছে।আর ভারত স্বভাবতই ক্ষমতালোভী,স্বার্থপর এবং কতৃত্বপরায়ন দেশ।তারা সবসময়ই তুলনামূলক কম শক্তিধর দেশগুলোকে নিজেদের বশে রাখতে চায়।যদিও বর্তমানে ছোট দেশগুলো এ নিয়ে ভারতের উপর বেশ বিরক্ত।*

বাংলাদেশের কথা আমরা চিন্তা করলে বাংলাদেশের ভৌগলিক অবস্থান ভারতের জন্য বেশ চিন্তার কারন।বাংলাদেশ পুরো ভারতের এমন এক যায়গায় অবস্থিত যেখানে ভারতের অখন্ডতা রক্ষার কবজ অবস্থিত এবং ভারতের পুর্ববর্তী 7 Sisters ৭ টি প্রদেশ (সেভেন সিস্টার) এর মধ্যবর্তী বাধা।

কিন্তু সাম্প্রতিক সময়ে বাংলাদেশের ক্রমাগত সামরিক এবং আর্থসামাজিক উন্নতি ভারত মোটেই ভালো চোখে দেখছে না।কারন ভারতের সবচেয়ে বড় হুমকি এবং প্রবল ক্ষমতাধর চীন বাংলাদেশের পরম বন্ধু দেশ এবং সকল অগ্রযাত্রা এবং উন্নয়নের বিকল্পহীন বন্ধুরাষ্ট্র। কিছুদিন আগে বাংলাদেশ চীন থেকে ২ টি ট্রেনিং সাবমেরিন (2 X Type-035G Ming Class Submarine) ক্রয় ভারতের গাত্রজ্বালা অনেক বাড়িয়েছে। কারন চীন থেকে সাবমেরিনগুলো কেনা হয়েছে এবং এই সাবমেরিনকে তারা তাদের নিরাপত্তার জন্য হুমকি মনে করছে।তাই প্রথম দিকে তারা অনেক ভ্যাটো দেয়ার চেষ্টা করেও ব্যর্থ হয়।তাছাড়া বর্তমানে 90% of Bangladeshis are Anti Indian বাংলাদেশের ৯০% মানুষ তীব্র ভারতবিরোধী। ভারত বিনা কারনে সীমান্তে সাধারনত বাংলাদেশী নাগরিকদের হত্যা,লুণ্ঠন, ধর্ষনসহ নানা অপকর্ম চালিয়ে যাচ্ছে।সরকার বিভিন্ন ব্যবস্থা নেয়ার কথা বললেও ভারতের তরফ থেকে কোন সদাচার পাওয়া যাচ্ছে না।তাই বর্তমানে সরকারও কিছুটা হলেও নাখোশ।

তবে আশার কথা হলো ট্রেনিং সাবমেরিন দুটি কেনার পর বাংলাদেশ এখন চীন থেকে আরো আধুনিক দুইটি এট্যাক সাবমেরিন কিনতে যাচ্ছে।আমরা এটি নিয়ে মার্চ মাসে একবার পোস্ট করেছিলাম,কিন্তু অনেকেই তা হেসে উড়িয়ে দিয়েছিলেন।এমনকি এখনো এটা নিয়ে কথা হয়।যাই হোক কিছু দিন আগে বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনীর বেশ কয়েকজন উচ্চপদস্থ কর্মকর্তা (কমোডোর র‍্যাংকের) নিশ্চিত করেছেন "বাংলাদেশ চীন থেকে আরো ২ টি এট্যাক সাবমেরিন ক্রয় করতে যাচ্ছে"।যা ভারতের গাত্রদাহ আরো বহুগুণ বাড়িয়ে দিবে তা বলার অপেক্ষা রাখে না।সাবমেরিন দুটি চীনের নির্মিত Song Class বা Yung Class সাবমেরিন হবার সম্ভাবনা সবচেয়ে বেশি।এসব সাবমেরিনে AIP (Air Independent Pressure) system বিদ্যমান।এর আগে রাশিয়া থেকে ২ টি Kilo Class সাবমেরিন কেনার কথা থাকলেও AIP system না থাকায় তা কেনা হচ্ছে না।

২০২০ by year 2020 সাল নাগাদ বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনীর বহরে চারটি BN fleet will have 4 x Submarines(৪ টি) সাবমেরিন থাকবে তা নিশ্চিত করেই বলা যায়।
According to Forces Goal 2030 BN fleet will have 6-8 Submarines ফোর্সেস গোল ২০৩০ এর আওতায় নেভির জন্য ৬-৮ টি সাবমেরিন কেনা হবে।

এইসব সাবমেরিন হবে দক্ষিন এশিয়ার গেম চেঞ্জার।এর আগে ভারত বা মিয়ানমার গোপনে আমাদের সমুদ্রসীমায় প্রবেশ করতো,বর্তমানে তা অনেক কমে যাবে।শুধু তাই নয়,নেভির সার্ফেস ফ্লিট, এভিয়েশন উইং, বিমানবাহিনীতে মেরিটাইম স্ট্রাইক স্কোয়াড্রন গঠন,কোস্টগার্ডের শক্তিমাত্রা বৃদ্ধি,কোস্টাল ডিফেন্স সিস্টেম সহ সব রকম আধুনিক প্রতিরক্ষা ব্যবস্থা নেয়া হয়েছে।

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

gslv mk3 said:


> It doesn't look like it.


That's not a hard fact though judging from the photos.


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Mohammed Khaled said:


> That's not a hard fact though judging from the photos.



don't go into argument with imbeciles....

Bangladesh's coastline along its rivers is extremely suitable for shipbuilding..... at any point in time, you can find 40-50 ships under construction in Bangladeshi shipyards..... this is less than 1% of what it possible here..... building a hundred vessels simultaneously (to be completed within a year) would put absolutely no pressure on the industry..... hundreds of kilometers of coastline along the rivers is suitable for building ships with absolutely no effort whatsoever...... simple flat coastlines with hardly any facilities are now building GL, NK, BV-classified ships.... local shipyards that are hardly known as shipyards currently do subcontracting for larger shipyards and able to produce exact replica, and able to get classification agency clearance.....

Bangladesh's shipbuilding capability is unmatched..... nothing less than an intention can prove the strength of this.... technology and knowhow comes through phone calls, the Internet and air travel..... you bring the tech today; its implemented tomorrow..... just travel to different places in the country - you'll get the point.... there is no false reason why I always say that Bangladesh has changed beyond recognition.... its a different country that most were TAUGHT to believe.....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

BANGLAR BIR said:


> *Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB*
> 13 hrs ·
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> ♦বাংলাদেশের সাবমেরিন, দক্ষিন এশিয়ার গেইম চেঞ্জার
> 
> 
> 
> ♦
> Bangladesh Submarines, South Asian Game Changer.*
> অন্যদিনের গতানুগতিক পোস্টের থেকে বেরিয়ে আজ আমরা বিশ্লেষণমুলক একটি পোস্ট দেয়ার চেষ্টা করবো-
> 
> দক্ষিন এশিয়া এলাকাটি বলা যেতে পারে একটি বেশ জটিল এবং যুদ্ধ প্রবণ এলাকা বললেও ভুল হবে না।সম্পুর্ন এশিয়ার মধ্যে পারমানবিক শক্তিধর তিনটি দেশ একসাথে অবস্থান করছে (চীনকেও আমরা গননা করছি)।আর এখানে সামরিক ভারসাম্যহীন এবং পরস্পরের প্রতি প্রতিহিংসা এবং সীমান্তজনিত বিভিন্ন বিরোধ প্রাগৈতিহাসিক কাল থেকেই। তাই এই এলাকার দেশগুলো প্রতিদ্বন্দ্বী দেশগুলোকে টার্গেট করে নিজেদের সামরিক শক্তি বিকশিত করার দিকে বেশ মনোযোগী।
> 
> দক্ষিন এশিয়ায় সামরিক শক্তির দিক দিয়ে সবচেয়ে এগিয়ে চীন, এরপরে ভারত,পাকিস্তান।এই তিনটি দেশ পারমানবিক শক্তিধর দেশ এবং শিল্পখাত সহ অন্যান্য খাতে ব্যাপক উন্নতি করে যাচ্ছে।এরপরে তুলনামূলক কম সামরিক শক্তিধর দেশের মধ্যে এগিয়ে আছে বাংলাদেশ,মিয়ানমার (দক্ষিন পূর্ব এশিয়াভুক্ত দেশ),শ্রীলংকা,নেপাল,ভুটান,মালদ্বীপ।
> 
> মুল প্রসঙ্গে ফিরে আসা যাক......
> 
> *পারমানবিক শক্তিধর তিনটি দেশ পরস্পর পরস্পরের বিরোধী।ভারতের সাথে চীন,পাকিস্তানের দ্বন্দ্ব জন্মলগ্ন থেকেই। তারা একে অন্যের সাথে প্রতিদ্বন্দ্বিতা করে সামরিক শক্তির বিকাশ করে চলেছে।আর ভারত স্বভাবতই ক্ষমতালোভী,স্বার্থপর এবং কতৃত্বপরায়ন দেশ।তারা সবসময়ই তুলনামূলক কম শক্তিধর দেশগুলোকে নিজেদের বশে রাখতে চায়।যদিও বর্তমানে ছোট দেশগুলো এ নিয়ে ভারতের উপর বেশ বিরক্ত।*
> 
> বাংলাদেশের কথা আমরা চিন্তা করলে বাংলাদেশের ভৌগলিক অবস্থান ভারতের জন্য বেশ চিন্তার কারন।বাংলাদেশ পুরো ভারতের এমন এক যায়গায় অবস্থিত যেখানে ভারতের অখন্ডতা রক্ষার কবজ অবস্থিত এবং ভারতের পুর্ববর্তী 7 Sisters ৭ টি প্রদেশ (সেভেন সিস্টার) এর মধ্যবর্তী বাধা।
> 
> কিন্তু সাম্প্রতিক সময়ে বাংলাদেশের ক্রমাগত সামরিক এবং আর্থসামাজিক উন্নতি ভারত মোটেই ভালো চোখে দেখছে না।কারন ভারতের সবচেয়ে বড় হুমকি এবং প্রবল ক্ষমতাধর চীন বাংলাদেশের পরম বন্ধু দেশ এবং সকল অগ্রযাত্রা এবং উন্নয়নের বিকল্পহীন বন্ধুরাষ্ট্র। কিছুদিন আগে বাংলাদেশ চীন থেকে ২ টি ট্রেনিং সাবমেরিন (2 X Type-035G Ming Class Submarine) ক্রয় ভারতের গাত্রজ্বালা অনেক বাড়িয়েছে। কারন চীন থেকে সাবমেরিনগুলো কেনা হয়েছে এবং এই সাবমেরিনকে তারা তাদের নিরাপত্তার জন্য হুমকি মনে করছে।তাই প্রথম দিকে তারা অনেক ভ্যাটো দেয়ার চেষ্টা করেও ব্যর্থ হয়।তাছাড়া বর্তমানে 90% of Bangladeshis are Anti Indian বাংলাদেশের ৯০% মানুষ তীব্র ভারতবিরোধী। ভারত বিনা কারনে সীমান্তে সাধারনত বাংলাদেশী নাগরিকদের হত্যা,লুণ্ঠন, ধর্ষনসহ নানা অপকর্ম চালিয়ে যাচ্ছে।সরকার বিভিন্ন ব্যবস্থা নেয়ার কথা বললেও ভারতের তরফ থেকে কোন সদাচার পাওয়া যাচ্ছে না।তাই বর্তমানে সরকারও কিছুটা হলেও নাখোশ।
> 
> তবে আশার কথা হলো ট্রেনিং সাবমেরিন দুটি কেনার পর বাংলাদেশ এখন চীন থেকে আরো আধুনিক দুইটি এট্যাক সাবমেরিন কিনতে যাচ্ছে।আমরা এটি নিয়ে মার্চ মাসে একবার পোস্ট করেছিলাম,কিন্তু অনেকেই তা হেসে উড়িয়ে দিয়েছিলেন।এমনকি এখনো এটা নিয়ে কথা হয়।যাই হোক কিছু দিন আগে বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনীর বেশ কয়েকজন উচ্চপদস্থ কর্মকর্তা (কমোডোর র‍্যাংকের) নিশ্চিত করেছেন "বাংলাদেশ চীন থেকে আরো ২ টি এট্যাক সাবমেরিন ক্রয় করতে যাচ্ছে"।যা ভারতের গাত্রদাহ আরো বহুগুণ বাড়িয়ে দিবে তা বলার অপেক্ষা রাখে না।সাবমেরিন দুটি চীনের নির্মিত Song Class বা Yung Class সাবমেরিন হবার সম্ভাবনা সবচেয়ে বেশি।এসব সাবমেরিনে AIP (Air Independent Pressure) system বিদ্যমান।এর আগে রাশিয়া থেকে ২ টি Kilo Class সাবমেরিন কেনার কথা থাকলেও AIP system না থাকায় তা কেনা হচ্ছে না।
> 
> ২০২০ by year 2020 সাল নাগাদ বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনীর বহরে চারটি BN fleet will have 4 x Submarines(৪ টি) সাবমেরিন থাকবে তা নিশ্চিত করেই বলা যায়।
> According to Forces Goal 2030 BN fleet will have 6-8 Submarines ফোর্সেস গোল ২০৩০ এর আওতায় নেভির জন্য ৬-৮ টি সাবমেরিন কেনা হবে।
> 
> এইসব সাবমেরিন হবে দক্ষিন এশিয়ার গেম চেঞ্জার।এর আগে ভারত বা মিয়ানমার গোপনে আমাদের সমুদ্রসীমায় প্রবেশ করতো,বর্তমানে তা অনেক কমে যাবে।শুধু তাই নয়,নেভির সার্ফেস ফ্লিট, এভিয়েশন উইং, বিমানবাহিনীতে মেরিটাইম স্ট্রাইক স্কোয়াড্রন গঠন,কোস্টগার্ডের শক্তিমাত্রা বৃদ্ধি,কোস্টাল ডিফেন্স সিস্টেম সহ সব রকম আধুনিক প্রতিরক্ষা ব্যবস্থা নেয়া হয়েছে।
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 409666



naval and coast guard patrols should be sent further more frequently..... e.g. ships can visit Colombo, Malaysia, East and West Africa, Middle-east, the Mediterranean and as far south as South America.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglarBagh

A rumor is circulating that BN has sealed a G2G deal with China to acquire 2*Type 39 (Song-class) submarines. Although the the deal is still unconfirmed by both parties!!!
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Future_of_the_Bangladesh_Navy

Are we really, getting these? they are without AIP and most probably will be refurbished!!!
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...arine_5.jpg/1024px-Song-class_Submarine_5.jpg


----------



## gslv mk3

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> don't go into argument with imbeciles....



oh sure, says the imbecile who claims that putting multiple sensors & weapons on the same platform reflects low confidence. 



Mohammed Khaled said:


> That's not a hard fact though judging from the photos.



prove otherwise !!


----------



## bluesky

BanglarBagh said:


> Are we really, getting these? they are *without AIP* and most probably will be refurbished!!!
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...arine_5.jpg/1024px-Song-class_Submarine_5.jpg


As far as I remember, AIP was added to the two submarines BD bought from China. If so, AIP can also be added to the Song class submarines as well. Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## BanglarBagh

bluesky said:


> As far as I remember, AIP was added to the two submarines BD bought from China. If so, AIP can also be added to the Song class submarines as well. Please correct me if I am wrong.



are you actually serious or are you outright trolling?!! 

how can you add AIP to Ming-class subs?! There has not been a single instance where the AIP system has been retrofitted in an existing in-service sub platform!!!

as for our 2 mings, they do not have AIP
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BNS_Nabajatra
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BNS_Joyjatra


----------



## Michael Corleone

BanglarBagh said:


> are you actually serious or are you outright trolling?!!
> 
> how can you add AIP to Ming-class subs?! There has not been a single instance where the AIP system has been retrofitted in an existing in-service sub platform!!!
> 
> as for our 2 mings, they do not have AIP
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BNS_Nabajatra
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BNS_Joyjatra


China has developed miniaturized AIP to be fitted in earlier subs if needed. Song can be built with them or retrofitted. 
I'm not sure if our ship is with AIP. afaik it can be fitted on existing submarine but we chose to forgo of it citing economical reasons of fitting it in that old sub.


----------



## BanglarBagh

Mohammed Khaled said:


> China has developed miniaturized AIP to be fitted in earlier subs if needed. Song can be built with them or retrofitted.
> I'm not sure if our ship is with AIP. afaik it can be fitted on existing submarine but we chose to forgo of it citing economical reasons of fitting it in that old sub.



It's great if we can do that to the Song. I think Chinese miniaturized the AIP for the Song only because The original AIP equipped Yuan is based on the Song!!! So it makes sense if AIP can be retrofitted in earlier Song.
But can AIP be really retrofitted in the Mings as well?! This is news to me. Can you give me a link where I can check this bit of info, thanks!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

refurbishing for delivery ?
news spreading Bangladesh is getting 2 Type39 Song class submarine from china which is more advance version of already inducted type 35G song class submarine .

039 SSK loading torpedo.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Usamafarooqi99

monitor said:


> refurbishing for delivery ?
> news spreading Bangladesh is getting 2 Type39 Song class submarine from china which is more advance version of already inducted type 35G song class submarine .




Wow nice to see Bd going good it will be a ggood power
good luck to you

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

It appears Bangladesh already paid for the subs and made the deal G2G basis for these two song class subs. There is talks of whether to add another one into this deal but nothing has been finalised about the third vessel.
Post 2020 expect brand new subs and fleet strength to be a planned of 8.
Excluding Ming. Ming serves main patrol role till 2030 and then is solely reserved for training.


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

gslv mk3 said:


> oh sure, says the imbecile who claims that putting multiple sensors & weapons on the same platform reflects low confidence.



your inherent disability to comprehend thought doesn't bother me....
your confidence in your wrong base also doesn't bother me.....
what bothers me is the incessant futile effort you give to tell others that your disability is your asset....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gslv mk3

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> your inherent disability to comprehend thought doesn't bother me....
> your confidence in your wrong base also doesn't bother me.....
> what bothers me is the incessant futile effort you give to tell others that your disability is your asset....



Meh...You're only good at saying things that makes zero sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Species

gslv mk3 said:


> Meh...You're only good at saying things that makes zero sense.



It's the language used in the literature on military history. If it gets over your head, better ignore such discussions and stick to those economy and industry threads.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gslv mk3

Species said:


> It's the language used in the literature on military history. If it gets over your head, better ignore such discussions and stick to those economy and industry threads.



I haven't seen any military historian claiming that 'putting multiple sensors & weapons on the same platform reflects low confidence.'. Maybe Bangladeshi military historians have a different opinion.


----------



## Species

gslv mk3 said:


> I haven't seen any military historian claiming that 'putting multiple sensors & weapons on the same platform reflects low confidence.'. Maybe Bangladeshi military historians have a different opinion.



It's the inner message that you fail to get, the literature on the military history and philosophy are written in this way.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

Species said:


> It's the inner message that you fail to get, the literature on the military history and philosophy are written in this way.



Sure, 'inner message'.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

gslv mk3 said:


> Sure, 'inner message'.


more subs

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## bdslph

*Life on a Song-class submarine*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bluesky

BDforever said:


> more subs


Do you guys want Indians to get angry by buying so many subs? I am worried about them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bengal Tiger 71

monitor said:


> refurbishing for delivery ?
> news spreading Bangladesh is getting 2 Type39 Song class submarine from china which is more advance version of already inducted type 35G song class submarine .
> 
> 039 SSK loading torpedo.


good to see the news but for coming days yuan class is the most modern sub which will be more effective for long days in bd fleet.


----------



## asad71

We have an elaborate def deal with Turkey. The present govt has kept it shrouded. When a new govt comes, we should see BN lining up for the Turkish Milden. Don't forget Turkey was already training BN personnel to take over a sub to be built in Turkey with S African design and S Korean JV.


----------



## BDforever

asad71 said:


> We have an elaborate def deal with Turkey. The present govt has kept it shrouded. When a new govt comes, we should see BN lining up for the Turkish Milden. Don't forget Turkey was already training BN personnel to *take over a sub to be built in Turkey with S African design and S Korean JV.*


bold part: shade more light on this issue, source ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asad71

BDforever said:


> bold part: shade more light on this issue, source ?


 Gen MUA had forged a def deal with Turkey where beside a pair of subs, some F-16s were to be transferred to us. Crew and technicians for these were sent to Turkey. Similarly three regts of MBT-2000 were to come from China. Obviously these were never disclosed. When RAW got wind of what was happening, they made an entry through his bro Tipu. Much of Tipu's business is with Indian companies like Ashok Leyland. MUA was easily painted a RAW plant.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

asad71 said:


> Gen MUA had forged a def deal with Turkey where beside a pair of subs, some F-16s were to be transferred to us. Crew and technicians for these were sent to Turkey. Similarly three regts of MBT-2000 were to come from China. Obviously these were never disclosed. When RAW got wind of what was happening, they made an entry through his bro Tipu. Much of Tipu's business is with Indian companies like Ashok Leyland. MUA was easily painted a RAW plant.


and your info base ?


----------



## asad71

BDforever said:


> and your info base ?



I know BN v well. That info is mine. You may accept it or not.


----------



## bluesky

asad71 said:


> Gen MUA had forged a def deal with Turkey where beside a pair of subs, some F-16s were to be transferred to us. Crew and technicians for these were sent to Turkey. Similarly three regts of MBT-2000 were to come from China. Obviously these were never disclosed. When RAW got wind of what was happening, they made an entry through his bro Tipu. Much of Tipu's business is with Indian companies like Ashok Leyland. MUA was easily painted a RAW plant.



So, what benefits India got when BD switched from Turkey to a better supplier, China? It is nothing. And why do you lament the decision of buying not from Turkey? China is more a headache for India than a far away Turkey. I have personally read accounts where not only Turkey but also the name of South Korea came up for submarine crew training. Finally, whatever may be the gossip/news at that time, China is the seller of our submarines, which India certainly dislikes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB 

আমাদের সবার প্রশ্ন "ইয়ান ক্লাস সাবমেরিন থাকতে বাংলাদেশ কেন সং ক্লাস সাবমেরিন কিনছে?"*


একই প্রশ্ন আমরাও করেছিলাম নৌবাহিনীর উর্ধতন একজন কর্মকর্তাকে।তিনি এর জবাবে বলেছিলেন *"Type-039A বা ইয়ান ক্লাস সাবমেরিন সার্ভিসে আসে ২০০৬ সালে।আর এটা এখনো নির্মানাধীন আছে।তাই সেকেন্ড হ্যান্ড সাবমেরিন হিসেবে এটি এখনই পাওয়া সম্ভব না।বাংলাদেশ যে সং ক্লাস সাবমেরিন কিনছে তা ১৯৯৮-২০০০ সালে বানানো।এসব সাবমেরিনের প্রোডাকশন লাইন আপাতত বন্ধ।এছাড়া চীনের কাছে এর চেয়ে আধুনিক সাবমেরিন আছে।তাই এগুলো বিক্রি করলে চীনের সমস্যা হবার কথা না"।*

*Type-039 Song Class Submarine এ no AIP system (Air Independent Propulsion) অনুপস্থিত। যেখানে Type-039A বা Yuan Class সাবমেরিনে has AIP system আছে।*

AIP system থাকার সুবিধা হলো সাবমেরিন বেশিদিন পানির নিচে থাকতে সক্ষম।AIP system সাবমেরিনের অভ্যন্তরে রাসায়নিক বিক্রিয়ার মাধ্যমে অক্সিজেন উৎপাদন করতে সক্ষম। ফলে সাবমেরিন পৃথিবী পৃষ্ঠের অক্সিজেন না নিয়েই অনেক দিন পানির নিচে থাকতে পারে।

*তবে বাংলাদেশ যে Type-039 Song Class সাবমেরিন কিনছে তা আপগ্রেড করা হবে।তাই এতে AIP system ইন্সটল করা হলেও হতে পারে। তাছাড়া সাবমেরিনের নয়েজ কমানোর জন্য এর উপর একধরনের রাবার প্যাড লাগানো হবে। ফলে শব্দ অনেক কম উৎপন্ন হবে।অর্থাৎ সোনার সিস্টেমে সহজে ডিটেক্ট করা যাবে না।*

আর আমাদের প্রতিবেশী দাদাদের জোকার পেইজে প্রায়শই দেখবেন চাইনিজ সাবমেরিনকে তুচ্ছতাচ্ছিল্য করে।তারা মনে করে চাইনিজ সাবমেরিনের মত বাজে সাবমেরিন আর নেই......আজ আমাদের জন্য কেনা Type-039 Song Class সাবমেরিনের একটি সত্যিকারের কাহিনী আপনাদের কাছে তুলে ধরবো-

২০০৬ সালের ২৬ অক্টোবর, দক্ষিন চীন সাগরে জাপান ও তাইওয়ানের সাথে টহল দিচ্ছিলো মার্কিন এয়ারক্রাফট ক্যারিয়ার USS Kitty Hawk.সেই সময় চীনের একটি Song Class সাবমেরিন সেই এয়ারক্রাফট ক্যারিয়ারের ৯কিমি কাছে চলে আসে যা সং ক্লাসের টর্পেডো রেঞ্জের ভিতরে ছিলো।সাবমেরিনটি আক্রমণাত্বকভাবে উপরে উঠে আসে।তখন একটা F/A-18 Hornet এটিকে দেখে ফেলে এবং খবর পাঠায়।পরে US Navy এর একটি EA-6B বিমানও কনফার্ম করে এই নিউজ।
সেই সময় মার্কিন যুক্তরাষ্ট্রও এই পুরাতন (দাদাদের ভাষ্যমতে) সং ক্লাস ডিটেক্ট করতে পারে নি।যদি সাবমেরিনটি prop up না করতো তাইলে তা আরো কাছে যেতে পারতো।
*
তাই আমার মনে হয় বাংলাদেশ Type-039 Song Class সাবমেরিন কিনে কোন ভুল সিদ্ধান্ত নেয় নি।*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bengal Tiger 71

BANGLAR BIR said:


> *Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB
> 
> আমাদের সবার প্রশ্ন "ইয়ান ক্লাস সাবমেরিন থাকতে বাংলাদেশ কেন সং ক্লাস সাবমেরিন কিনছে?"*
> 
> 
> একই প্রশ্ন আমরাও করেছিলাম নৌবাহিনীর উর্ধতন একজন কর্মকর্তাকে।তিনি এর জবাবে বলেছিলেন *"Type-039A বা ইয়ান ক্লাস সাবমেরিন সার্ভিসে আসে ২০০৬ সালে।আর এটা এখনো নির্মানাধীন আছে।তাই সেকেন্ড হ্যান্ড সাবমেরিন হিসেবে এটি এখনই পাওয়া সম্ভব না।বাংলাদেশ যে সং ক্লাস সাবমেরিন কিনছে তা ১৯৯৮-২০০০ সালে বানানো।এসব সাবমেরিনের প্রোডাকশন লাইন আপাতত বন্ধ।এছাড়া চীনের কাছে এর চেয়ে আধুনিক সাবমেরিন আছে।তাই এগুলো বিক্রি করলে চীনের সমস্যা হবার কথা না"।*
> 
> *Type-039 Song Class Submarine এ no AIP system (Air Independent Propulsion) অনুপস্থিত। যেখানে Type-039A বা Yuan Class সাবমেরিনে has AIP system আছে।*
> 
> AIP system থাকার সুবিধা হলো সাবমেরিন বেশিদিন পানির নিচে থাকতে সক্ষম।AIP system সাবমেরিনের অভ্যন্তরে রাসায়নিক বিক্রিয়ার মাধ্যমে অক্সিজেন উৎপাদন করতে সক্ষম। ফলে সাবমেরিন পৃথিবী পৃষ্ঠের অক্সিজেন না নিয়েই অনেক দিন পানির নিচে থাকতে পারে।
> 
> *তবে বাংলাদেশ যে Type-039 Song Class সাবমেরিন কিনছে তা আপগ্রেড করা হবে।তাই এতে AIP system ইন্সটল করা হলেও হতে পারে। তাছাড়া সাবমেরিনের নয়েজ কমানোর জন্য এর উপর একধরনের রাবার প্যাড লাগানো হবে। ফলে শব্দ অনেক কম উৎপন্ন হবে।অর্থাৎ সোনার সিস্টেমে সহজে ডিটেক্ট করা যাবে না।*
> 
> আর আমাদের প্রতিবেশী দাদাদের জোকার পেইজে প্রায়শই দেখবেন চাইনিজ সাবমেরিনকে তুচ্ছতাচ্ছিল্য করে।তারা মনে করে চাইনিজ সাবমেরিনের মত বাজে সাবমেরিন আর নেই......আজ আমাদের জন্য কেনা Type-039 Song Class সাবমেরিনের একটি সত্যিকারের কাহিনী আপনাদের কাছে তুলে ধরবো-
> 
> ২০০৬ সালের ২৬ অক্টোবর, দক্ষিন চীন সাগরে জাপান ও তাইওয়ানের সাথে টহল দিচ্ছিলো মার্কিন এয়ারক্রাফট ক্যারিয়ার USS Kitty Hawk.সেই সময় চীনের একটি Song Class সাবমেরিন সেই এয়ারক্রাফট ক্যারিয়ারের ৯কিমি কাছে চলে আসে যা সং ক্লাসের টর্পেডো রেঞ্জের ভিতরে ছিলো।সাবমেরিনটি আক্রমণাত্বকভাবে উপরে উঠে আসে।তখন একটা F/A-18 Hornet এটিকে দেখে ফেলে এবং খবর পাঠায়।পরে US Navy এর একটি EA-6B বিমানও কনফার্ম করে এই নিউজ।
> সেই সময় মার্কিন যুক্তরাষ্ট্রও এই পুরাতন (দাদাদের ভাষ্যমতে) সং ক্লাস ডিটেক্ট করতে পারে নি।যদি সাবমেরিনটি prop up না করতো তাইলে তা আরো কাছে যেতে পারতো।
> *
> তাই আমার মনে হয় বাংলাদেশ Type-039 Song Class সাবমেরিন কিনে কোন ভুল সিদ্ধান্ত নেয় নি।*


But BD have to use this sub next 20 years. after 10 years this refurbish sub will be old model in the world. now BD has to think about future. we have limited budget so do not need to waste money for more refurbished sub. two are enough for training. buy one but best.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Bengal Tiger 71 said:


> But BD have to use this sub next 20 years. after 10 years this refurbish sub will be old model in the world. now BD has to think about future. we have limited budget so do not need to waste money for more refurbished sub. two are enough for training. buy one but best.



Tracking one sub is easy but tracking 4 subs are nightmare. Quantity is very important for sub force.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## asad71

bluesky said:


> So, what benefits India got when BD switched from Turkey to a better supplier, China? It is nothing. And why do you lament the decision of buying not from Turkey? China is more a headache for India than a far away Turkey. I have personally read accounts where not only Turkey but also the name of South Korea came up for submarine crew training. Finally, whatever may be the gossip/news at that time, China is the seller of our submarines, which India certainly dislikes.



1.You miss the point totally. The sub of original Ger design coming thru S Africa, was a far more deadly option.

2. On your other point, Turkey and Pakistan are in the Chinese team in the emerging global polarization. Govt aside, the people of BD are totally with this team - except for few urban "seculars".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

asad71 said:


> 1.You miss the point totally. The sub of original Ger design coming thru S Africa, was a far more deadly option.
> 
> 2. On your other point, Turkey and Pakistan are in the Chinese team in the emerging global polarization. Govt aside, the people of BD are totally with this team - except for few urban "seculars".


BD is with China only.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bluesky

asad71 said:


> 1.You miss the point totally. The sub of original Ger design coming thru S Africa, was a far more deadly option.
> 
> 2. On your other point, Turkey and Pakistan are in the Chinese team in the emerging global polarization. Govt aside, the people of BD are totally with this team - except for few urban "seculars".



You may be right about Ger design. I also heard that some of the Turkish designs came from Germany, although I am not sure of the truth. But, the point is can BD afford old/new subs from Turkey with double or triple the money it spent on the two Mings? Turkey itself remains the weak man of Europe. Except Muslim Ummah point, Turkey brings us no additional advantage.

BD still does not have a submarine base in its shore and the Chinese are helping us with design and construction of those. So, we should be objective in our thinking that the Chinese option was better for BD - in all the counts of geopolitics, cost and facility building.


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Submarines from China will not affect others: Hasina*

*Special Correspondent*



Prime minister Sheikh Hasina on Wednesday told parliament that the purchase of two submarines from China would not have any negative impact on the international political arena.
‘I believe buying of the submarine from China is national interest. It will not have any negative impact on the international political arena,’ Hasina said while replying to a question from independent lawmaker Rustum Ali Faraji during prime minister’s question answer session.
Two submarines were bought from China in order to modernise defence system and make Bangladesh Navy a three-dimensional force, Hasina, also leader of the house, said.
Our defence system has been strengthened by the two submarines, which set Bangladesh on a strong footing in national and international politics, she observed.

On March 12, Hasina commissioned the submarines — BN Nabajatra and BN Joyjatra — to Navy fleet for the first time in its history with a view to further intensifying monitoring in the Bay and enhancing the force’s combat capability.

Both the submarines are 76 metres in length and 7.6 metres in width and are equipped with torpedoes and mines capable of attacking enemy warships and submarines.
Hasina, while responding to a query of AL lawmaker MA Latif, said that with foreign policy of friendship to all and malice towards none and peaceful settlement of all disputes, Bangladesh was in a prestigious position in the international arena.

Our government’s priority is to strengthen mutual relation with neighboring countries, she said.
Sheikh Hasina, answering another question of AL MP Fazilatun Nessa Bappy, said Bangladesh would turn into a developed and prosperous country before 2041.
‘Our desire is to build a prosperous Bangladesh,’ he said.

Answering a question of Kamal Ahmed Majumder, she said the present government had reconstituted the National Human Rights Commission to make it independent and neutral.
The government is pledge-bound to develop and protect human rights in the country through strengthening the commission, she added
http://www.weeklyholiday.net/Homepage/Pages/UserHome.aspx?ID=3&date=0#Tid=14367

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bdslph

BANGLAR BIR said:


> *Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB
> 
> আমাদের সবার প্রশ্ন "ইয়ান ক্লাস সাবমেরিন থাকতে বাংলাদেশ কেন সং ক্লাস সাবমেরিন কিনছে?"*
> 
> 
> একই প্রশ্ন আমরাও করেছিলাম নৌবাহিনীর উর্ধতন একজন কর্মকর্তাকে।তিনি এর জবাবে বলেছিলেন *"Type-039A বা ইয়ান ক্লাস সাবমেরিন সার্ভিসে আসে ২০০৬ সালে।আর এটা এখনো নির্মানাধীন আছে।তাই সেকেন্ড হ্যান্ড সাবমেরিন হিসেবে এটি এখনই পাওয়া সম্ভব না।বাংলাদেশ যে সং ক্লাস সাবমেরিন কিনছে তা ১৯৯৮-২০০০ সালে বানানো।এসব সাবমেরিনের প্রোডাকশন লাইন আপাতত বন্ধ।এছাড়া চীনের কাছে এর চেয়ে আধুনিক সাবমেরিন আছে।তাই এগুলো বিক্রি করলে চীনের সমস্যা হবার কথা না"।*
> 
> *Type-039 Song Class Submarine এ no AIP system (Air Independent Propulsion) অনুপস্থিত। যেখানে Type-039A বা Yuan Class সাবমেরিনে has AIP system আছে।*
> 
> AIP system থাকার সুবিধা হলো সাবমেরিন বেশিদিন পানির নিচে থাকতে সক্ষম।AIP system সাবমেরিনের অভ্যন্তরে রাসায়নিক বিক্রিয়ার মাধ্যমে অক্সিজেন উৎপাদন করতে সক্ষম। ফলে সাবমেরিন পৃথিবী পৃষ্ঠের অক্সিজেন না নিয়েই অনেক দিন পানির নিচে থাকতে পারে।
> 
> *তবে বাংলাদেশ যে Type-039 Song Class সাবমেরিন কিনছে তা আপগ্রেড করা হবে।তাই এতে AIP system ইন্সটল করা হলেও হতে পারে। তাছাড়া সাবমেরিনের নয়েজ কমানোর জন্য এর উপর একধরনের রাবার প্যাড লাগানো হবে। ফলে শব্দ অনেক কম উৎপন্ন হবে।অর্থাৎ সোনার সিস্টেমে সহজে ডিটেক্ট করা যাবে না।*
> 
> আর আমাদের প্রতিবেশী দাদাদের জোকার পেইজে প্রায়শই দেখবেন চাইনিজ সাবমেরিনকে তুচ্ছতাচ্ছিল্য করে।তারা মনে করে চাইনিজ সাবমেরিনের মত বাজে সাবমেরিন আর নেই......আজ আমাদের জন্য কেনা Type-039 Song Class সাবমেরিনের একটি সত্যিকারের কাহিনী আপনাদের কাছে তুলে ধরবো-
> 
> ২০০৬ সালের ২৬ অক্টোবর, দক্ষিন চীন সাগরে জাপান ও তাইওয়ানের সাথে টহল দিচ্ছিলো মার্কিন এয়ারক্রাফট ক্যারিয়ার USS Kitty Hawk.সেই সময় চীনের একটি Song Class সাবমেরিন সেই এয়ারক্রাফট ক্যারিয়ারের ৯কিমি কাছে চলে আসে যা সং ক্লাসের টর্পেডো রেঞ্জের ভিতরে ছিলো।সাবমেরিনটি আক্রমণাত্বকভাবে উপরে উঠে আসে।তখন একটা F/A-18 Hornet এটিকে দেখে ফেলে এবং খবর পাঠায়।পরে US Navy এর একটি EA-6B বিমানও কনফার্ম করে এই নিউজ।
> সেই সময় মার্কিন যুক্তরাষ্ট্রও এই পুরাতন (দাদাদের ভাষ্যমতে) সং ক্লাস ডিটেক্ট করতে পারে নি।যদি সাবমেরিনটি prop up না করতো তাইলে তা আরো কাছে যেতে পারতো।
> *
> তাই আমার মনে হয় বাংলাদেশ Type-039 Song Class সাবমেরিন কিনে কোন ভুল সিদ্ধান্ত নেয় নি।*



but next time we purchase we should get the state of the art sub with brand new . because we will be using it for the next 30 years at least


----------



## Michael Corleone

Let's just hope the next two submarines don't have some faggot names. Where have those days gone when the ships were named after the officers and soldiers with gallantry of the armed forces?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bd_4_ever

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Let's just hope the next two submarines don't have some faggot names. Where have those days gone when the ships were named after the officers and soldiers with gallantry of the armed forces?



Bangladesh traditionally had a culture of naming its ships after the Islamic Caliphs. BNS Khalid Bin Walid was the best. I absolutely hated when they changed it to BNS Bangabandhu.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

How legit is the news of bd buying song class subs? Each of those cost 250 mill when it was offered to us. We opted for the Ming because of the high price. There is nothing on the internet about us getting song instead. Why now though? Shouldn't we just pay up extra and go for yuan? If we can pay 250 for a new boat than we can certainly pay up a bit for something which is latest?


----------



## ghost250

bd_4_ever said:


> Bangladesh traditionally had a culture of naming its ships after the Islamic Caliphs. BNS Khalid Bin Walid was the best. I absolutely hated when they changed it to BNS Bangabandhu.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bd_4_ever

shourov323 said:


>



What?! Its true lol.


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Mohammed Khaled said:


> How legit is the news of bd buying song class subs? Each of those cost 250 mill when it was offered to us. We opted for the Ming because of the high price. There is nothing on the internet about us getting song instead. Why now though? Shouldn't we just pay up extra and go for yuan? If we can pay 250 for a new boat than we can certainly pay up a bit for something which is latest?


Of course we would get the latest ones... but that doesn't cancel out our intentions to build up numbers and in quick time too... 

Everything has use...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bd_4_ever

According to Janes, the tender for the ASW helicopters would likely indicates to AW-159 Lynx Wildcat.. because the specifications have been specifically designed that way.

More - http://www.janes.com/article/66022/bangladesh-navy-issues-new-helicopter-tender

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

bd_4_ever said:


> According to Janes, the tender for the ASW helicopters would likely indicates to AW-159 Lynx Wildcat.. because the specifications have been specifically designed that way.
> 
> More - http://www.janes.com/article/66022/bangladesh-navy-issues-new-helicopter-tender


Fastest helicopter record holder.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bd_4_ever

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Fastest helicopter record holder.



Quite effective too. Should be a good initial purchase, with plans to expand the numbers as we get more frigates.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB* 
*আগামী কয়েক বছর এর মদ্ধ্যে in the next few years,Chittagong Dry Dock Limited would look like this হয়ত এমন দেখাতে পারে।*





CDDL কর্ণফুলী নদীর তীরে অবস্থিত।

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Banglar Bir

*World Military News In Bangla -*· 
*চিনের সর্বাধুনিক এয়ার ডিফেন্স সিস্টেম বাংলাদেশের হাতে আছে*

বর্তমানে বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনীর সবচেয়ে আধুনিক এয়ার ডিফেন্স সিস্টেম হল FL 3000N MISSILE#এফএল৩০০০এন মিসাইল। চিনা প্রযুক্তিতে তৈরি এই মিসাইল বিশ্বের অন্যতম শক্তিশালী একটি ক্ষেপণাস্ত্র। এই মিসাইল একাধিক অত্যাধুনিক মিসাইলকে চোখের নিমিষে ধ্বংস করে দিতে পারে। এর পাশাপাশি কম উচ্চতার হেলিকপ্টারকেও ভূপতিত করতে পারে খুব সহজেই। চিন তাদের এই এয়ার ডিফেন্স মিসাইলের উপর এতটাই আত্মবিশ্বাসী যে তাদের তৈরি হতে যাওয়া সবচেয়ে শক্তিশালী যুদ্ধজাহাজ #টাইপ৫৫_ডেস্ট্রয়ারেও প্রধান CIWS সিস্টেম হিসেবে এই মিসাইল ব্যবহার করছে নৌবাহিনী। ওজনে হালকা হওয়ায় এই মিসাইল অনেক বেশি ম্যানুরাবল। তাই একে আমেরিকান রিম ১১৬ মিসাইলের সঙ্গে তুলনা করা হয় এবং এইটা অথধুনিক এন্টি শিপ ডিফেন্স সিস্টেম Sea-ram defence missile এর সমান মনে করা যায়! সম্প্রতি বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনীর দুটি টাইপ০৫৬ করভেট #BNS_SHADHINOTA ও #BNS_PROTTOY এ মিসাইল সংযোজন করা হয়েছে।
ছবিতে fl-3000n

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

asad71 said:


> I know BN v well. That info is mine. You may accept it or not.


*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB* 
ছবিটি ২০১৩ সালের......

বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনীর তৎকালীন প্রধান জেনারেল ইকবাল করিম ভুঁইয়া স্যার দক্ষিন কোরিয়া সফরের সময় দক্ষিন কোরিয়ান সেনাবাহিনীর K-1A1 Black Panther MBT চালিয়ে দেখেন।

সেই সময় বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী দক্ষিন কোরিয়া থেকে K-1 MBT, K-9 সেল্ফ প্রোপেল্ড কামান, K30 self-propelled ant-aircraft gun system এবং বিমানবাহিনী Iron Hawk মিডিয়াম রেঞ্জ মিসাইল কিনতে চেয়েছিলো। কিন্তু অত্যাধিক দাম এবং অন্যান্য সীমাবদ্ধতার জন্য কেনা হয় নি।






asad71 said:


> We have an elaborate def deal with Turkey. The present govt has kept it shrouded. When a new govt comes, we should see BN lining up for the Turkish Milden. Don't forget Turkey was already training BN personnel to take over a sub to be built in Turkey with S African design and S Korean JV.


*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB*




♦তুরস্ক বাংলাদেশ সামরিক সম্পর্ক



♦

বাংলাদেশ এবং তুরস্ক দুই মুসলিম দেশ।স্বাধীনতা পরবর্তী সময়ে বাংলাদেশের তৎকালীন শহীদ প্রেসিডেন্ট জিয়াউর রহমান ১৯৮০ সালে তুরস্ক সফর করেন।তখন থেকেই এই দুই দেশের মধ্যে ভালো সম্পর্ক শুরু হয়।
১৯৮৬ সালে তৎকালীন তুর্কি প্রধানমন্ত্রী তুরগুত উযাল বাংলাদেশ সফর করেন।

হুসেইন মোহাম্মদ এরশাদ সরকারের আমলেই তুরস্কের সাথে বাংলাদেশ সামরিক সম্পর্ক স্থাপনের পরিকল্পনা গ্রহন করে।১৯৮৯-৯০ সালে সর্বপ্রথম বাংলাদেশ বিমানবাহিনীর বৈমানিকদের তুরস্কে প্রশিক্ষনের জন্য প্রেরণ করার সিদ্ধান্ত নেয়া হয়।

বাংলাদেশ বিমানবাহিনীর আধুনিকায়নের অংশ হিসেবে বাংলাদেশ বিমানবাহিনীর পাইলটদের আধুনিক এবং যুগোপযোগী প্রশিক্ষনের ব্যবস্থা করার প্রয়োজন ছিলো।কিন্তু দেশে সেই সময় বিভিন্ন সীমাবদ্ধতার জন্য কিছু পাইলটকে তুরস্কে পাঠানো হয়।প্রথমে বাংলাদেশ বিমানবাহিনীর পাইলটেরা তুরস্কে Advance Jet Training এ অংশ নেয়ার জন্য যেত।সেখানে তারা মার্কিন যুক্তরাষ্ট্রের নির্মিত Cessna T-37 Tweet জেট প্রশিক্ষন বিমান চালানোর অভিজ্ঞতা লাভ করেন।

১৯৯৪-৯৫ সালে বাংলাদেশ বিমানবাহিনী মার্কিন যুক্তরাষ্ট্র থেকে ১২ টি Cessna T-37 Tweet বিমান ক্রয় করে।

এর পর আওয়ামীলীগ সরকার ক্ষমতায় আসে এবং ১৯৯৬-৯৭ সালে বিমানবাহিনীর জন্য অত্যাধুনিক এবং যুগোপযোগী ১ স্কোয়াড্রন যুদ্ধবিমান ক্রয় করার সিদ্ধান্ত নেয়।সেইসময় বিমানবাহিনীর প্রথম পছন্দ ছিলো মার্কিন যুক্তরাষ্ট্রে নির্মিত F-16 Block 15 মাল্টিরোল যুদ্ধবিমান। সেই লক্ষ্যে বাংলাদেশ বিমানবাহিনীর কিছু পাইলট তুরস্ক থেকে F-16 বিমান চালানোর ট্রেনিং নেন বলে শোনা যায়।এছাড়া সেই সাথে কয়েকজন F-4 Fantom এবং F-5 Tiger II বিমানও চালিয়েছিলেন বলে শোনা যায়।কিন্তু এর সত্যতা জানা যায় নি।পরে মার্কিন যুক্তরাষ্ট্র F-16 বিক্রি করেনি যার ফলে পরে রাশিয়া থেকে MiG-29 কেনা হয়।

২০০৩ সালে বিএনপি সরকার বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনীর জন্য সাবমেরিন কেনার পরিকল্পনা নেয়। সেই লক্ষ্যে নৌবাহিনীর অনেক সদস্য তুরস্ক থেকে সাবমেরিন ট্রেনিং পায়।

এরপর ২০১২-১৩ সালে সেনাবাহিনীর জন্য তুরস্ক থেকে অত্যাধুনিক Otokar Cobra APC এবং এপিসি সিমুলেটর ক্রয় করে।বর্তমানে সেনাবাহিনীর জন্য বিপুল সংখ্যক Otocar KAYA II MRAP তুরস্ক থেকে কেনা হয়েছে।

এছাড়া বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনীর সবচেয়ে গোপন কমান্ডো টিম ODD71 কেও তুরস্কয় ট্রেনিং দিয়েছে বলে জানা যায়।

ভবিষ্যতে বাংলাদেশ-তুরস্ক সামরিক শক্তি আরো শক্তিশালী হবে বলে আমরা আশা করি।

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## asad71

BANGLAR BIR said:


> *Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB*
> ছবিটি ২০১৩ সালের......
> 
> বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনীর তৎকালীন প্রধান জেনারেল ইকবাল করিম ভুঁইয়া স্যার দক্ষিন কোরিয়া সফরের সময় দক্ষিন কোরিয়ান সেনাবাহিনীর K-1A1 Black Panther MBT চালিয়ে দেখেন।
> 
> সেই সময় বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী দক্ষিন কোরিয়া থেকে K-1 MBT, K-9 সেল্ফ প্রোপেল্ড কামান, K30 self-propelled ant-aircraft gun system এবং বিমানবাহিনী Iron Hawk মিডিয়াম রেঞ্জ মিসাইল কিনতে চেয়েছিলো। কিন্তু অত্যাধিক দাম এবং অন্যান্য সীমাবদ্ধতার জন্য কেনা হয় নি।
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ♦তুরস্ক বাংলাদেশ সামরিক সম্পর্ক
> 
> 
> 
> ♦
> 
> বাংলাদেশ এবং তুরস্ক দুই মুসলিম দেশ।স্বাধীনতা পরবর্তী সময়ে বাংলাদেশের তৎকালীন শহীদ প্রেসিডেন্ট জিয়াউর রহমান ১৯৮০ সালে তুরস্ক সফর করেন।তখন থেকেই এই দুই দেশের মধ্যে ভালো সম্পর্ক শুরু হয়।
> ১৯৮৬ সালে তৎকালীন তুর্কি প্রধানমন্ত্রী তুরগুত উযাল বাংলাদেশ সফর করেন।
> 
> হুসেইন মোহাম্মদ এরশাদ সরকারের আমলেই তুরস্কের সাথে বাংলাদেশ সামরিক সম্পর্ক স্থাপনের পরিকল্পনা গ্রহন করে।১৯৮৯-৯০ সালে সর্বপ্রথম বাংলাদেশ বিমানবাহিনীর বৈমানিকদের তুরস্কে প্রশিক্ষনের জন্য প্রেরণ করার সিদ্ধান্ত নেয়া হয়।
> 
> বাংলাদেশ বিমানবাহিনীর আধুনিকায়নের অংশ হিসেবে বাংলাদেশ বিমানবাহিনীর পাইলটদের আধুনিক এবং যুগোপযোগী প্রশিক্ষনের ব্যবস্থা করার প্রয়োজন ছিলো।কিন্তু দেশে সেই সময় বিভিন্ন সীমাবদ্ধতার জন্য কিছু পাইলটকে তুরস্কে পাঠানো হয়।প্রথমে বাংলাদেশ বিমানবাহিনীর পাইলটেরা তুরস্কে Advance Jet Training এ অংশ নেয়ার জন্য যেত।সেখানে তারা মার্কিন যুক্তরাষ্ট্রের নির্মিত Cessna T-37 Tweet জেট প্রশিক্ষন বিমান চালানোর অভিজ্ঞতা লাভ করেন।
> 
> ১৯৯৪-৯৫ সালে বাংলাদেশ বিমানবাহিনী মার্কিন যুক্তরাষ্ট্র থেকে ১২ টি Cessna T-37 Tweet বিমান ক্রয় করে।
> 
> এর পর আওয়ামীলীগ সরকার ক্ষমতায় আসে এবং ১৯৯৬-৯৭ সালে বিমানবাহিনীর জন্য অত্যাধুনিক এবং যুগোপযোগী ১ স্কোয়াড্রন যুদ্ধবিমান ক্রয় করার সিদ্ধান্ত নেয়।সেইসময় বিমানবাহিনীর প্রথম পছন্দ ছিলো মার্কিন যুক্তরাষ্ট্রে নির্মিত F-16 Block 15 মাল্টিরোল যুদ্ধবিমান। সেই লক্ষ্যে বাংলাদেশ বিমানবাহিনীর কিছু পাইলট তুরস্ক থেকে F-16 বিমান চালানোর ট্রেনিং নেন বলে শোনা যায়।এছাড়া সেই সাথে কয়েকজন F-4 Fantom এবং F-5 Tiger II বিমানও চালিয়েছিলেন বলে শোনা যায়।কিন্তু এর সত্যতা জানা যায় নি।পরে মার্কিন যুক্তরাষ্ট্র F-16 বিক্রি করেনি যার ফলে পরে রাশিয়া থেকে MiG-29 কেনা হয়।
> 
> ২০০৩ সালে বিএনপি সরকার বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনীর জন্য সাবমেরিন কেনার পরিকল্পনা নেয়। সেই লক্ষ্যে নৌবাহিনীর অনেক সদস্য তুরস্ক থেকে সাবমেরিন ট্রেনিং পায়।
> 
> এরপর ২০১২-১৩ সালে সেনাবাহিনীর জন্য তুরস্ক থেকে অত্যাধুনিক Otokar Cobra APC এবং এপিসি সিমুলেটর ক্রয় করে।বর্তমানে সেনাবাহিনীর জন্য বিপুল সংখ্যক Otocar KAYA II MRAP তুরস্ক থেকে কেনা হয়েছে।
> 
> এছাড়া বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনীর সবচেয়ে গোপন কমান্ডো টিম ODD71 কেও তুরস্কয় ট্রেনিং দিয়েছে বলে জানা যায়।
> 
> ভবিষ্যতে বাংলাদেশ-তুরস্ক সামরিক শক্তি আরো শক্তিশালী হবে বলে আমরা আশা করি।



F-16s that turkey had wanted to transfer were not under US embargo. Later PAF took these. Not funds, but RAWAMY sleepers within our establishment had this cancelled to earn credit points from their masters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

asad71 said:


> F-16s that turkey had wanted to transfer were not under US embargo. Later PAF took these. Not funds, but RAWAMY sleepers within our establishment had this cancelled to earn credit points from their masters.


US govt refused citing a poor country like bangladesh doesn't need a high performance jet like that. What are you talking about? PS. MIGs coated more to keep operational after they were grounded and stored in khaleda's time

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal9

double post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

BANGLAR BIR said:


> *Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB*
> *আগামী কয়েক বছর এর মদ্ধ্যে in the next few years,Chittagong Dry Dock Limited would look like this হয়ত এমন দেখাতে পারে।*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CDDL কর্ণফুলী নদীর তীরে অবস্থিত।



The CDDL dry-dock looks like this (old image), even without BMRE, which is already underway.






There is a concentration of half a dozen large yards around CDDL within a few miles, most of them private and relatively modern. Skilled Men, support machinery and material are available in quantity in the area. CTG is already a shipbuilding hub. And clueless foreigners questioning us building a few 3000 ton frigates in multiple threads....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Banglar Bir

Mohammed Khaled said:


> MIGs* "coated" *more to keep operational after they were grounded and stored in khaleda's time


Whats the latest operational status of the 8 x Mig 29's, any updates yet?


----------



## Michael Corleone

BANGLAR BIR said:


> Whats the latest operational status of the 8 x Mig 29's, any updates yet?


Cost**

All are operational and fully working. The last four that was sent for overhaul was back last year.


----------



## Arthur

BANGLAR BIR said:


> Whats the latest operational status of the 8 x Mig 29's, any updates yet?





Mohammed Khaled said:


> Cost**
> 
> All are operational and fully working. The last four that was sent for overhaul was back last year.




BAF has floated a tender for new Radar,FCS & Avionics. Looks like Baf isn't going to upgrade/modify the airframe like in the SMT, just Radar & avionics upgrade.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Khan saheb said:


> BAF has floated a tender for new Radar,FCS & Avionics. Looks like Baf isn't going to upgrade/modify the airframe like in the SMT, just Radar & avionics upgrade.


The radar and avionics are up to smt standard. Bringing any changes to the few examples we have will increase maintenance cost and is uneconomical for a airframe this few and old.


----------



## asad71

Mohammed Khaled said:


> US govt refused citing a poor country like bangladesh doesn't need a high performance jet like that. What are you talking about? PS. MIGs coated more to keep operational after they were grounded and stored in khaleda's time



USA was not in a position to refuse the transfer, because these units were beyond the numbers embargoed. Per treaty with Turkey, some eqpt were not covered by terms with NATO/USA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

asad71 said:


> USA was not in a position to refuse the transfer, because these units were beyond the numbers embargoed. Per treaty with Turkey, some eqpt were not covered by terms with NATO/USA.


Even if we got them transferred... Dummy missiles, missiles and bombs maintenance units simulators would have to be bought either from turkey or US which has to be cleared from Pentagon first


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Bilal9 said:


> The CDDL dry-dock looks like this (old image), even without BMRE, which is already underway.
> 
> There is a concentration of half a dozen large yards around CDDL within a few miles, most of them private and relatively modern. Skilled Men, support machinery and material are available in quantity in the area. CTG is already a shipbuilding hub. And clueless foreigners questioning us building a few 3000 ton frigates in multiple



well said, brother.....

what I can add here is that there are many "companies" with diddly-doddly names that work as subcontractors for large shipyards.... they work for many yards; meaning - the knowledge is spread everywhere through the people.... and there are too many places around the hundreds of kilometers of riverside and coastlines in Bangladesh that hardly require any infrastructure to build ships.... 3,000 ton ships are too easy.... 10,000+ tons may require somethings special in some cases because of draft issues.....



asad71 said:


> USA was not in a position to refuse the transfer, because these units were beyond the numbers embargoed. Per treaty with Turkey, some eqpt were not covered by terms with NATO/USA.



I believe you've missed the Wikileaks docs on this F-16 issue....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Banglar Bir

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Cost**
> 
> All are operational and fully working. The last four that was sent for overhaul was back last year.


OVERHAULED FROM UKRAINE OR FROM RUSSIA?


----------



## Michael Corleone

BANGLAR BIR said:


> OVERHAULED FROM UKRAINE OR FROM RUSSIA?


Ukraine. Third party suppliers. They do it for cheap with same results.



Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> I believe you've missed the Wikileaks docs on this F-16 issue....


Could you share more on this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Could you share more on this.



sorry brother, can't find the links..... but I can share one PDF discussion on the US decision on F-16.... the original news items even had the names of US State Department spokesperson.... but those had been removed from Google searches..... 
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/u-s-refused-to-sell-f-16s-to-bangladesh.113695/

but on a positive note, I had been able to recover another Wikileaks link on the cable by US Ambassador in Dhaka back on 19 Jan 2010 on the suggestion to supply a Newport-class LST to Bangladesh..... the suggestion was refused by the US govt as we now know....
https://wikileaks.org/plusd/cables/10DHAKA65_a.html


----------



## Incog_nito

Any more Frigates from China?


----------



## asad71

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Even if we got them transferred... Dummy missiles, missiles and bombs maintenance units simulators would have to be bought either from turkey or US which has to be cleared from Pentagon first



That wouldn't have been necessary. F-16 is widely used around the world. PAF would have helped us with back-up. Leave it at this. We are on BN thread.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Oxair Online said:


> Any more Frigates from China?


This time joint collaboration in design and development of new frigates... two more frigates coming up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avicenna

Mohammed Khaled said:


> The radar and avionics are up to smt standard. Bringing any changes to the few examples we have will increase maintenance cost and is uneconomical for a airframe this few and old.



I think maybe the purpose of keeping and upgrading the radars in the Mig-29s are to familairize BAF pilots with the operation and tactics of modern radars in the context of a 4th generation airplane, and not neccesairly to keep the Fulcrums in service for their inherent defence capabilities, although that is definetly important also.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Avicenna said:


> I think maybe the purpose of keeping and upgrading the radars in the Mig-29s are to familairize BAF pilots with the operation and tactics of modern radars in the context of a 4th generation airplane, and not neccesairly to keep the Fulcrums in service for their inherent defence capabilities, although that is definetly important also.


Yes maybe. But also the stock radar they came with doesn't unlock the planes full capability in respect to BVR etc.


----------



## Avicenna

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Yes maybe. But also the stock radar they came with doesn't unlock the planes full capability in respect to BVR etc.



I know. What I meant to say is that apparently BAF is trying to buy 4-6 Zhuk-ME to replace the original radars in the single seaters. At the same time also trying to upgrade the OLS on the UB. Basically cost effective upgrades to familiarize pilots on newer tech before introduction of the MRCA.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

Double post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> sorry brother, can't find the links..... but I can share one PDF discussion on the US decision on F-16.... the original news items even had the names of US State Department spokesperson.... but those had been removed from Google searches.....
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/u-s-refused-to-sell-f-16s-to-bangladesh.113695/
> 
> but on a positive note, I had been able to recover another Wikileaks link on the cable by US Ambassador in Dhaka back on 19 Jan 2010 on the suggestion to supply a Newport-class LST to Bangladesh..... the suggestion was refused by the US govt as we now know....
> https://wikileaks.org/plusd/cables/10DHAKA65_a.html




Well the older Newport class LST's would've been far cheaper, but these were beyond obsolete, even countries which received them second hand have decommissioned them.

We still need a few, so off to the drawing board and yard again, maybe ToT from foreign sources will speed up things a bit. *First choice for building large LST locally with ToT would be the PLAN 072A LST, barring which the Ivan Gren class maybe a distant second choice*.

Newport class is obsolete and cannot be a reasonable choice for BN





-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Project 11711E: "Ivan Gren" class*













Yantar Shipyard based in Kaliningrad held an official keel laying ceremony for the second Ivan Gren class Landing Ship (Project 11711) for the Russian Navy: The _Pyotr Morgunov_. Construction the vessel actually started in December last year as we reported at the time.





*These amphibious vessels can support beach landing of up to 300 marines, 40 armored personnel carriers or 13 tanks and carry the Kamov Ka-29 type helicopter on the deck. The landing ships are armed with a 76-mm naval gun, two 30-mm AK-630 antiaircraft mounts and multiple artillery rocket systems. 






*


Project Serna fast landing craft






"The Pyotr Morgunov large landing ship is planned to be transferred to the Navy in 2018, after the completion of the vessel building and all stages of testing. The project’s lead ship - the Ivan Gren is in the final stage of construction and will be delivered to the Navy after trials at the end 2015," head of Navy’s shipbuilding department Vladimir Tryapichnikov told reporters.

The Pyotr Morgunov will have modern cranes for loading equipment, which also can be loaded on the ship through the bow ramp. "The vessel has significantly improved living conditions for accommodation and accommodation of the crew, commandos and marines. Its cruising range is up to 4,000 miles, which will allow the ship to fulfill tasks in the off-shore maritime zone. The Pyotr Morgunov large landing ship can also carry a transport-combat helicopter," said Tryapichnikov.





*Lead Ship of Project 11711 Ivan Gren Large Amphibious Assault Ship*

The Russian Navy will receive by 2020 the first new-generation landing ship that will be many times heavier than the Ivan Gren class vessels and will be able to carry several helicopters, Tryapichnikov told reporters earlier on Thursday.

"The construction of new-generation large landing ships will be launched within the next five years, and these ships will many times surpass in displacement the Ivan Gren and Pyotr Morgunov large landing ships, have higher landing force compatibility and will be able to carry not one, but several helicopters," Tryapichnikov said.

According to him, the first ship of this class is to be built by 2020. "It will be a new project for the ‘large landing ship’ class," he said.

Director General of the Nevsky Design Bureau Sergei Vlasov told TASS in an interview that the bureau was working on the project of a next-generation landing ship worth 20 million roubles ($365,240). In addition, a high-ranking defence industry source told TASS previously that the designing and building of national amphibious assault helicopter ships was included in the country’s long-term naval construction programme for the period until 2050.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*TYPE 072A LST*

Dabieshan, a sister ship to the Tianmushan, is a 5,000 ton amphibious warship that can carry a company of soldiers and vehicles, as well as hovercraft and helicopter straight to a beach under heavy fire.

An LST is essentially a cargo ship with a flat hull and a hull mounted door in its bow; the flat hull allows the LST to beach itself on unprepared shallow waters and unimproved shores (like beaches) and disembark infantry and vehicles from its bow, onto land and straight into combat.





CIWS

The H/PJ-17 CIWS uses a 30mm autocannon to defend the Tianmushan against missile threats, it can be fired remotely as well as manually.

The Tianmushan, at 119.5 meters long and 16.4 meters wide, balances a significant transport capability while still being able to land on beaches. The Type 72A LST can carry 10 tanks, 4 landing craft, 250 soldiers, a medium helicopter on its helipad. Unlike its sister version, the Type 72-III, it has a stern deck well for carrying a medium hovercraft. It also has a 30mm gun turret which can be used either for defense or for a light fire support capability onshore.





WELL AND THROUGH

An older Type 072A, the Baxian Shan, unloads motor launched infantry in shallow water. You can see through the hull to the welldeck in the back.

The PLAN already has the world's largest LST fleet, with 12 Type 72As, in addition to 3 Type 72s, 4 Type 72-IIs and 10 Type 72-IIIs; along with 25 smaller Type 73 and Type 74 LSTs. In an amphibious operation, Chinese LSTs are expected to operate along larger 25,000 Type 071 landing platform dock (LPD) ships. However, the carrying capacity of LSTs also means that they can be repurposed for other operations. While the Iranians notably repurposed LSTs as minelayers in the Iraq-Iran War, the Tianmushan and its sister ships could serve as motherships for Chinese manned and unmanned systems.

Type 072A-class LST 911 TianZhuShan





---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Design-wise we can also benchmark the much smaller 2000 ton Algerian LSTH twins Kalaat Beni Rached and Kalaat Beni Hammad built in the UK sometime back, very basic design but suitable for much easier build in our yards....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Deadly Missiles of Bangladesh Navy*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

We have had this discussion before, and it keeps reappearing, I wonder why? 

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/bangladesh-navy.168818/page-170#post-8644764

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Bangladesh Navy getting two more submarine from China*
*



*


Bilal9 said:


> We have had this discussion before, and it keeps reappearing, I wonder why?
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/bangladesh-navy.168818/page-170#post-8644764


Viewing is believing, posts are ambiguous.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> Well the older Newport class LST's would've been far cheaper, but these were beyond obsolete, even countries which received them second hand have decommissioned them.
> 
> We still need a few, so off to the drawing board and yard again, maybe ToT from foreign sources will speed up things a bit. *First choice for building large LST locally with ToT would be the PLAN 072A LST, barring which the Ivan Gren class maybe a distant second choice*.
> 
> Newport class is obsolete and cannot be a reasonable choice for BN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Project 11711E: "Ivan Gren" class*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Russia's Yantar Shipyard Held Keel Laying for Second Landing Ship Project 11711 "Pyotr Morgunov"*
> 
> Yantar Shipyard based in Kaliningrad held an official keel laying ceremony for the second Ivan Gren class Landing Ship (Project 11711) for the Russian Navy: The _Pyotr Morgunov_. Construction the vessel actually started in December last year as we reported at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Computer rendering of Project 11711 Ivan Gren Large Amphibious Assault Ship. They have a displacement of 5,000 tonnes. These amphibious vessels can support beach landing of up to 300 marines, 40 armored personnel carriers or 13 tanks and carry the Kamov Ka-29 type helicopter on the deck. The landing ships are armed with a 76-mm naval gun, two 30-mm AK-630 antiaircraft mounts and multiple artillery rocket systems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Project Serna fast landing craft
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Pyotr Morgunov large landing ship is planned to be transferred to the Navy in 2018, after the completion of the vessel building and all stages of testing. The project’s lead ship - the Ivan Gren is in the final stage of construction and will be delivered to the Navy after trials at the end 2015," head of Navy’s shipbuilding department Vladimir Tryapichnikov told reporters.
> 
> The Pyotr Morgunov will have modern cranes for loading equipment, which also can be loaded on the ship through the bow ramp. "The vessel has significantly improved living conditions for accommodation and accommodation of the crew, commandos and marines. Its cruising range is up to 4,000 miles, which will allow the ship to fulfil tasks in the off-shore maritime zone. The Pyotr Morgunov large landing ship can also carry a transport-combat helicopter," said Tryapichnikov.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lead Ship of Project 11711 Ivan Gren Large Amphibious Assault Ship*
> 
> The Russian Navy will receive by 2020 the first new-generation landing ship that will be many times heavier than the Ivan Gren class vessels and will be able to carry several helicopters, Tryapichnikov told reporters earlier on Thursday.
> 
> "The construction of new-generation large landing ships will be launched within the next five years, and these ships will many times surpass in displacement the Ivan Gren and Pyotr Morgunov large landing ships, have higher landing force compatibility and will be able to carry not one, but several helicopters," Tryapichnikov said.
> 
> According to him, the first ship of this class is to be built by 2020. "It will be a new project for the ‘large landing ship’ class," he said.
> 
> Director General of the Nevsky Design Bureau Sergei Vlasov told TASS in an interview that the bureau was working on the project of a next-generation landing ship worth 20 million roubles ($365,240). In addition, a high-ranking defence industry source told TASS previously that the designing and building of national amphibious assault helicopter ships was included in the country’s long-term naval construction programme for the period until 2050.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TYPE 072A LST*
> 
> Dabieshan, a sister ship to the Tianmushan, is a 5,000 ton amphibious warship that can carry a company of soldiers and vehicles, as well as hovercraft and helicopter straight to a beach under heavy fire.
> 
> An LST is essentially a cargo ship with a flat hull and a hull mounted door in its bow; the flat hull allows the LST to beach itself on unprepared shallow waters and unimproved shores (like beaches) and disembark infantry and vehicles from its bow, onto land and straight into combat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CIWS
> 
> The H/PJ-17 CIWS uses a 30mm autocannon to defend the Tianmushan against missile threats, it can be fired remotely as well as manually.
> 
> The Tianmushan, at 119.5 meters long and 16.4 meters wide, balances a significant transport capability while still being able to land on beaches. The Type 72A LST can carry 10 tanks, 4 landing craft, 250 soldiers, a medium helicopter on its helipad. Unlike its sister version, the Type 72-III, it has a stern deck well for carrying a medium hovercraft. It also has a 30mm gun turret which can be used either for defense or for a light fire support capability onshore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WELL AND THROUGH
> 
> An older Type 072A, the Baxian Shan, unloads motor launched infantry in shallow water. You can see through the hull to the welldeck in the back.
> 
> The PLAN already has the world's largest LST fleet, with 12 Type 72As, in addition to 3 Type 72s, 4 Type 72-IIs and 10 Type 72-IIIs; along with 25 smaller Type 73 and Type 74 LSTs. In an amphibious operation, Chinese LSTs are expected to operate along larger 25,000 Type 071 landing platform dock (LPD) ships. However, the carrying capacity of LSTs also means that they can be repurposed for other operations. While the Iranians notably repurposed LSTs as minelayers in the Iraq-Iran War, the Tianmushan and its sister ships could serve as motherships for Chinese manned and unmanned systems.
> 
> Type 072A-class LST 911 TianZhuShan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Design-wise we can also benchmark the much smaller 2000 ton Algerian LSTH twins Kalaat Beni Rached and Kalaat Beni Hammad built in the UK sometime back, very basic design but suitable for much easier build in our yards....


My question is do we need a 5000 ton landing craft because getting one just for the sake of it sounds like a terrible idea... Steady 5 or 6 which is beyond our affordability... You have to consider we will need other platform purchase too


----------



## Arthur

Bilal9 said:


> We have had this discussion before, and it keeps reappearing, I wonder why?
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/bangladesh-navy.168818/page-170#post-8644764


Bangladesh army is on the process to buy 6-8 LST to be built at local shipyards & BN will build new minesweeper fleet. Minister responsible for defence matters in NA confirmed it during ongoing session of Jatiyo Songshod.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Bilal9

Mohammed Khaled said:


> My question is do we need a 5000 ton landing craft because getting one just for the sake of it sounds like a terrible idea... Steady 5 or 6 which is beyond our affordability... You have to consider we will need other platform purchase too



Like @Khan saheb confirmed above, we do need LST's as they are part of the Army/Navy strategic plan, now whether we need several 2000 ton ones or a couple of 5000 ton craft remains to be worked out.

Provision also has to be made for what will be carried and launched from the LST's and the configuration for each, i.e.

whether amphibious tanks/APC's or
troops using Fast landing craft to be built such as the larger new Dyugon class. Or several of the smaller Project Serna class landing craft for special situations as I have detailed above. The Dyugon class is a more modernized version of the POLNOCNY/Kumbhir class the Indian Navy uses (largely decommissioned).
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/bangladesh-navy.168818/page-170#post-8669041

a few images showing configurations of the Dyugon class...
























These simple LST craft can be easily built locally by even private yards, however ToT may be needed for weapons and sensors integration if any. We have already built the 440 ton Shakti Shanchar class (see below), so scaling up is a rather shallow learning curve.





The vessel has been designed to carry 9 Tanks and 150 troops, operate in shallow water and conduct beach landings.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Banglar Bir

Agreed, those are exactly whats being constructed for REB.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

*BREAKING: Bangladesh Navy buying Attack Submarine | দিল্লীর দুঃচিন্তা আসছে অত্যাধুনিক সাবমেরিন*




Published on Jul 17, 2017
Bangladesh Navy planning to expand its submarine force by 2020. Chinese S-20/Type 041 Yuan class, German Type 214 or Type 212, Turkish Gur & Reis class submarines are the main competitors. Russia offered its Improved Kilo-class submarines to Dhaka recently. Sources confirmed that Bangladesh Noubahini planning to operate a fleet of at least five attack submarines in near future. 

Currently BN searching for advanced, cost effective and quieter attack submarines from various origin. Ultimately one will be selected. Two Chinese Type 053G Ming-class submarines will then serve as training boats and can be deployed for coastal patrol duties.

Like our Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/DefenseUpdat...
Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/DefenseUpdateBD
Pin on: https://www.pinterest.com/DefenseUpda...
Visit our Blog at: http://defenseupdatebd.blogspot.com/
reDDit: https://www.reddit.com/user/DefenseUp...
TumblR: https://www.tumblr.com/blog/defenseup... https://defenseupdatebd.tumblr.com

Find an article on: https://medium.com/@DefenseUpdateBang...
http://defenseupdatebangladesh.wordpr...


----------



## bdslph

will the subs be able to target Surface / Cruise Missiles 



BANGLAR BIR said:


> *BREAKING: Bangladesh Navy buying Attack Submarine | দিল্লীর দুঃচিন্তা আসছে অত্যাধুনিক সাবমেরিন*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Published on Jul 17, 2017
> Bangladesh Navy planning to expand its submarine force by 2020. Chinese S-20/Type 041 Yuan class, German Type 214 or Type 212, Turkish Gur & Reis class submarines are the main competitors. Russia offered its Improved Kilo-class submarines to Dhaka recently. Sources confirmed that Bangladesh Noubahini planning to operate a fleet of at least five attack submarines in near future.
> 
> Currently BN searching for advanced, cost effective and quieter attack submarines from various origin. Ultimately one will be selected. Two Chinese Type 053G Ming-class submarines will then serve as training boats and can be deployed for coastal patrol duties.
> 
> Like our Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/DefenseUpdat...
> Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/DefenseUpdateBD
> Pin on: https://www.pinterest.com/DefenseUpda...
> Visit our Blog at: http://defenseupdatebd.blogspot.com/
> reDDit: https://www.reddit.com/user/DefenseUp...
> TumblR: https://www.tumblr.com/blog/defenseup... https://defenseupdatebd.tumblr.com
> 
> Find an article on: https://medium.com/@DefenseUpdateBang...
> http://defenseupdatebangladesh.wordpr...


----------



## Michael Corleone

bdslph said:


> will the subs be able to target Surface / Cruise Missiles


Yes ofc.


----------



## Banglar Bir

Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB Bangladesh Navy SWADS member with US made M-24A1 bolt action sniper rifle

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

Cockpit of BN AW109 naval LUH.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## masud

A Bangladesh Navy Dornier Do-228 partially skidded off runway 23 at Chittagong on touchdown during a routine training mission at around 0515pm. The airport was closed and many flights to Chittagong diverted to Dhaka or have been delayed.


----------



## Michael Corleone

masud said:


> A Bangladesh Navy Dornier Do-228 partially skidded off runway 23 at Chittagong on touchdown during a routine training mission at around 0515pm. The airport was closed and many flights to Chittagong diverted to Dhaka or have been delayed.


It's time the airforce have their separate base which doesn't have to share runway with civilian traffic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB *




Bangladesh Navy purchasing বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনী যুক্তরাজ্য from U.K থেকে মোট চারটি (৪ টি) 4 X AW-159 Wildcat এন্টিসাবমেরিন (ASW) Helicopters হেলিকপ্টার কিনেছে যার 2 through tenderv দুইটি টেন্ডারের মাধ্যমে এবং বাকি দুইটি and the other 2 on G2G এর মাধ্যমে কেনা।সবগুলো হেলিকপ্টারby 2019 these will be added to the fleet ২০১৯ এ নৌবাহিনীর বহরে যুক্ত হবে।

আর নৌবাহিনীর দূর্ঘটনার শিকার হওয়া Dornior Do-228NG কে খুব শীঘ্রই আবার দেখতে পারবেন।\

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bilal9

BANGLAR BIR said:


> *Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bangladesh Navy purchasing বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনী যুক্তরাজ্য from U.K থেকে মোট চারটি (৪ টি) 4 X AW-159 Wildcat এন্টিসাবমেরিন (ASW) Helicopters হেলিকপ্টার কিনেছে যার 2 through tenderv দুইটি টেন্ডারের মাধ্যমে এবং বাকি দুইটি and the other 2 on G2G এর মাধ্যমে কেনা।সবগুলো হেলিকপ্টারby 2019 these will be added to the fleet ২০১৯ এ নৌবাহিনীর বহরে যুক্ত হবে।
> 
> আর নৌবাহিনীর দূর্ঘটনার শিকার হওয়া Dornior Do-228NG কে খুব শীঘ্রই আবার দেখতে পারবেন।\



Detailed shots

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## bd_4_ever

Good stuff! I didnt know it would be 4 as I remember reading the tender and it said only 2. The addition of 2 more are going to give serious kick-off to our ASW capabilities. 

However, on which ships are they going to be placed?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bengal Tiger 71

BN are going to made frigate ingenuously, so if one destroyer added in the BN fleet that will be excellent.


----------



## bd_4_ever

Bengal Tiger 71 said:


> BN are going to made frigate ingenuously, so if one destroyer added in the BN fleet that will be excellent.



We dont need a destroyer atm. The focus should be to refurbish the old ones and enhance local production capabilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sahureka2

Mansoor Ali PL-73 and Kamaruzzaman PL-74 water cannon test










Photo: lobito1971/naviearmatori

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Bilal9

sahureka2 said:


> Mansoor Ali PL-73 and Kamaruzzaman PL-74 water cannon test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo: lobito1971/naviearmatori



Sleek, my friend - very sleek. 

Proud to be in custody of these nice designs.

Grazie!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB*




♦Good News



♦

বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনী by 2018 BN will purchase ২০১৮ সালে একটি অত্যাধুনিক modern 1 X Multirole Survey Ship কিনতে যাচ্ছে। বাংলাদেশী টাকায় প্রায় ৮০০-১০০০ 800-1,000 crore taka কোটি টাকা দিয়ে এই জাহাজ কেনা হচ্ছে।

Either from France, Germany or Norway ফ্রান্স,জার্মানি, যুক্তরাজ্য এবং নরওয়ে যেকোন দেশ থেকে কেনা হবে।

এটি দিয়ে দেশের Maritime survey and mineral resources, etcসমুদ্রসীমা জরিপ এবং খনিজ সম্পদসহ অন্যান্য বিষয় জরিপ করা যাবে।

লিংক-http://googleweblight.com/…

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

*How Powerful is Bangladesh Navy Type 053H3 Missile Frigate*




Defense Update Bangladesh
Published on Jul 8, 2017
Bangladesh Navy buying to Chinese Type 053H3 guided missile frigates. These two new ship of BN will serve as “stop gap” warship in the fleet. Bangladesh going to license build PLAN Type 056 Jiangdao-class corvettes and Type 054A multipurpose air-defence missile frigates in home.


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Bangladesh is going to export naval warship for the first time*
*



**Published on Aug 15, 2017
Bangladesh is going to export naval ship for the first time. Chittagong western marine shipyard has made a naval ship named Doria class OPV for Kenya. In 2014 they started to built this ship and know it is completed. Bangladesh navy has given permeation to export this naval ship so that in future many shipyard will export this kind of ships. Bangladesh navy operated ship building factory, Khulna shipyard is more capable to make large naval ships. So in future they are going to export many kind of naval ships

*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh* 



♦C-704 Anti-ship Missile



♦

এটি বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনীর ব্যবহৃত একটি এন্টিশিপ মিসাইল।এটির সর্বোচ্চ রেঞ্জ ৩৫ কিমি।এটির গাইডেড সিস্টেম হিসেবে ইনফ্রারেড রাডার হোমিং/ইনফ্রারেড বা টিভি গাইডেড সিস্টেম। এটিতে রকেট মোটর ইঞ্জিন ব্যবহার করা হয়েছে যা মিসাইলকে হাই-সাবসনিক গতি প্রদান করে।

এখন আসল কথায় আসা যাক.....বাংলাদেশ এই মিসাইলের প্রযুক্তি তথা টট নিয়ে আলোচনা চালাচ্ছে এবং এর টট কেনা হবে।পরে এটি বাংলাদেশেই বানানো হবে।এটি জাহাজ ছাড়াও বিমান থেকেও লঞ্চ করা যায়।

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bengal Tiger 71

Banglar Bir said:


> *Defence Technology of Bangladesh*
> 
> 
> 
> ♦C-704 Anti-ship Missile
> 
> 
> 
> ♦
> 
> এটি বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনীর ব্যবহৃত একটি এন্টিশিপ মিসাইল।এটির সর্বোচ্চ রেঞ্জ ৩৫ কিমি।এটির গাইডেড সিস্টেম হিসেবে ইনফ্রারেড রাডার হোমিং/ইনফ্রারেড বা টিভি গাইডেড সিস্টেম। এটিতে রকেট মোটর ইঞ্জিন ব্যবহার করা হয়েছে যা মিসাইলকে হাই-সাবসনিক গতি প্রদান করে।
> 
> এখন আসল কথায় আসা যাক.....বাংলাদেশ এই মিসাইলের প্রযুক্তি তথা টট নিয়ে আলোচনা চালাচ্ছে এবং এর টট কেনা হবে।পরে এটি বাংলাদেশেই বানানো হবে।এটি জাহাজ ছাড়াও বিমান থেকেও লঞ্চ করা যায়।


Getting TOT is excellent. first lower then we will capable of long distance missiles production.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BanglarBagh

it's a great sign that we are opting to get tot for this kind of platform. but for c-704 itself I have some misgivings. I think it's time our c-704 launching platforms (f-7bg/bgi, durjoy-class lpc and some fac) to get up to date with c-705 and we should opt out for tot of c-705 instead. c-705 is a direct development of c-704 with latest technology, a more potent engine and extended range. I'm providing some specification below:

Official information on the C-704, released at the sixth Zhuhai airshow in 2006:
Warhead: 130 kg
Speed: high subsonic
Range: 35 km
Cruise altitude: 15–20 metres
Developer: China Aviation Industry Corporation
Kill probability: > 97.7%

*C-705*
At the 7th Zhuhai Airshow, another member of the C-70X series is shown to the public. Designated as the C-705, the missile is a direct development of the C-704, yet externally, the new C-705 missile resembles a miniaturized C-602. Major improvements concentrated in following areas: configuration, propulsion, warhead and guidance. The original rocket engine of the C-704 was replaced with a larger one, plus addition of turbojet engine and retractable wings, increasing the range to 140 km. Developers claimed that the modular design of the new engine had the option to provide a second stage to further increase the range to 170 km, but the second stage was not shown at the airshow.

The warhead is reduced to 110 kg, but the adaption of HVTD-H high-explosive directional warhead enabled the missile to effectively neutralize targets size up to 1,500 tons. Several seekers has already been developed for the C-705, including radar, TV and IR. For mid-course guidance, GPS or GLONASS are used, though the sample shown at the 2008 airshow is only compatible with GPS due to export purpose. Developer claimed that domestic Chinese satellite navigational can also be used. Currently Indonesia is planning on licensed/joint manufacturing the C-705 and installed them on Indonesian design and built KCR type fast attack craft.[5]

Specifications:
Weight: 320 kg
Warhead: 110 to 130 kg
Range: 140 km to 170 km
Engine: small turbojet engine plus solid rocket booster
Seeker: radar, TV, or IR
Cruise altitude: 12.15 meter (lowest)
Target size: ships up to 1,500 to 3,000 tons[6]
Launching platform: aircraft, surface vessels, and land vehicles
Kill probability: > 95.7%

if we can get tot for this and manufacture/assemble them in BD it would serve as our stepping stone for an indigenous missile technology development in future. And, IMO we should also look for c-802 tot!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB
Bangladesh Naval Aviation.*

*BN Naval Avation বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনীর এভিয়েশন উইং গত on 27 July 2017২৭ জুলাই ২০১৭ তে আরো has concluded an agreement for purchase of 2 X more ২ টি Dornior Do-228NG Maritime Patrol Aircraft's মেরিটাইম পেট্রোল এয়ারক্রাফট এর জন্য চুক্তি করেছে।
বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনী বর্তমানে ২ টি এরকম বিমান ব্যবহার করে।*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bengal Tiger 71

Which one is better for good arms carrying Kyan Sittha Class or BNS BB (Ulsan Class).


----------



## Bilal9

Bengal Tiger 71 said:


> Which one is better for good arms carrying Kyan Sittha Class or BNS BB (Ulsan Class).



I don't know what you mean by "Good Arms Carrying".

Here are details on BNS BB (Ulsan Class) which is equipped with classical three-layer missile defense for protecting the ship:

*Armament[edit]*
This vessel is said to be the most modern frigate of its class according to official statistics. It is equipped with some of the most advanced systems available; the Otomat Mk.II anti-ship missiles on board the vessel are an advanced and highly capable missile system with a range of over 180 kilometres (110 mi); with mid-course update from suitably equipped helicopters, aircraft or surface platforms these anti-ship missiles can change course mid-flight and the warship does not need to be repositioned to fire at the target (unlike other anti-ship missiles). In June 17, 2013 during the annual exercise "Sea Thunder 2013", BNS Bangabandhu successfully fired an Otomat missile for the first time. The frigate will be upgraded with the addition of another quad Otomat anti-ship missile launcher. Additionally the vessel is armed with sophisticated point-defence surface-to-air missile (SAM) system in the form of 8 FM-90N SAMs (15 kilometres (9.3 mi) range) and 4 Otobreda 40 mm/70 compact CIWS in two twin mounts. The vessel is also armed with 6 324 mm B-515 tubes in two triple mounts which fire the EuroTorp Whitehead A244/SMod.3 torpedoes. All of these weapons systems together with the one Otobreda 76 mm/62 Super Rapid gun give the vessel extensive combat capability.

The AgustaWestland AW109 Power naval helicopter on board can be used for Search and Rescue (SAR) purpose.

Here are the few details available on "Kyan Sittha Class":

Armament:

8 x C-802 anti-ship missiles
6 x turret-mounted Igla SAM
1 × Oto Melara 76 mm Super Rapid Canons
3 x NG-18 6-barrel 30 mm CIWS guns
ASW torpedoes
Rocket Launchers, possibly ASWrockets or decoy rockets
@damiendehorn can maybe provide more details - Thanks in advance


----------



## Bengal Tiger 71

Bilal9 said:


> I don't know what you mean by "Good Arms Carrying".
> 
> Here are details on BNS BB (Ulsan Class) which is equipped with classical three-layer missile defense for protecting the ship:
> 
> *Armament[edit]*
> This vessel is said to be the most modern frigate of its class according to official statistics. It is equipped with some of the most advanced systems available; the Otomat Mk.II anti-ship missiles on board the vessel are an advanced and highly capable missile system with a range of over 180 kilometres (110 mi); with mid-course update from suitably equipped helicopters, aircraft or surface platforms these anti-ship missiles can change course mid-flight and the warship does not need to be repositioned to fire at the target (unlike other anti-ship missiles). In June 17, 2013 during the annual exercise "Sea Thunder 2013", BNS Bangabandhu successfully fired an Otomat missile for the first time. The frigate will be upgraded with the addition of another quad Otomat anti-ship missile launcher. Additionally the vessel is armed with sophisticated point-defence surface-to-air missile (SAM) system in the form of 8 FM-90N SAMs (15 kilometres (9.3 mi) range) and 4 Otobreda 40 mm/70 compact CIWS in two twin mounts. The vessel is also armed with 6 324 mm B-515 tubes in two triple mounts which fire the EuroTorp Whitehead A244/SMod.3 torpedoes. All of these weapons systems together with the one Otobreda 76 mm/62 Super Rapid gun give the vessel extensive combat capability.
> 
> The AgustaWestland AW109 Power naval helicopter on board can be used for Search and Rescue (SAR) purpose.
> 
> Here are the few details available on "Kyan Sittha Class":
> 
> Armament:
> 
> 8 x C-802 anti-ship missiles
> 6 x turret-mounted Igla SAM
> 1 × Oto Melara 76 mm Super Rapid Canons
> 3 x NG-18 6-barrel 30 mm CIWS guns
> ASW torpedoes
> Rocket Launchers, possibly ASWrockets or decoy rockets
> @damiendehorn can maybe provide more details - Thanks in advance


At present BNS BB is enough for BD? or BN need destroyer for extra edge.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Bengal Tiger 71 said:


> At present BNS BB is enough for BD? or BN need destroyer for extra edge.



Destroyers (or Battle cruisers for that matter) are meant for much larger blue-water navies. US Navy, PLA Navy and Russian Navy has 62, 25 and 13 destroyers respectively and the blue-water missions of these navies require these large ships such as strategic nuclear deterrence, defense against ballistic missiles (just examples).

I doubt Bangladesh Navy's mission or battle doctrine requires such ships at this time.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> Destroyers (or Battle cruisers for that matter) are meant for much larger blue-water navies. US Navy, PLA Navy and Russian Navy has 62, 25 and 13 destroyers respectively and the blue-water missions of these navies require these large ships such as strategic nuclear deterrence, defense against ballistic missiles (just examples).
> 
> I doubt Bangladesh Navy's mission or battle doctrine requires such ships at this time.


Bangladesh does have limited blue water capability and I'm sure that what we're hoping for in the future and hence we would need that in the distant future, but rn.... it's not feasible

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglarBagh

Bengal Tiger 71 said:


> At present BNS BB is enough for BD? or BN need destroyer for extra edge.



well BB is not nearly enough! and BN doesn' even have much of an edge at present let alone extra edge. this is exactly the reason why modernization is taking place.
however, IMHO we don' need destroyers which are needed for sea dominance. BD is not trying to be a supa pawah like some neighbors we know(pun intended)! we need a credible deterrence to protect our interests and sea lanes which are important for trade. and also to prevent some from bullying or attacking us.
now to achieve the deterrence what should BN get is the question! answer is exactly what it is getting and planning to get. let's see what these are;

1. ASW optimized Durjoy-class LPC (4 in service, 4 more to be procured. total 8)
2. Shadhinota-class CCG (2 in service, 2 under construction, 4 more planned. total 8)
3. Submarines (2 in service, 2 more under negotiations. total unknown at present but I'd say about 6 by 2030 excluding the 2 mings because they'll only be training platforms by then!)
4. type 054a based FFG (it has been said 6 will be built but I'd like to see 8 of these)
5. Maritime Patrol Aircraft (now it's only Do-228. however, we will surely see the induction of much more capable MPA armed with AShCM and ASW torpedoes in the years to come upto 2030 and beyond)

well these are the main procurement plans I think. that's quite the deterrence I'd say!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bengal Tiger 71

BanglarBagh said:


> well BB is not nearly enough! and BN doesn' even have much of an edge at present let alone extra edge. this is exactly the reason why modernization is taking place.
> however, IMHO we don' need destroyers which are needed for sea dominance. BD is not trying to be a supa pawah like some neighbors we know(pun intended)! we need a credible deterrence to protect our interests and sea lanes which are important for trade. and also to prevent some from bullying or attacking us.
> now to achieve the deterrence what should BN get is the question! answer is exactly what it is getting and planning to get. let's see what these are;
> 
> 1. ASW optimized Durjoy-class LPC (4 in service, 4 more to be procured. total 8)
> 2. Shadhinota-class CCG (2 in service, 2 under construction, 4 more planned. total 8)
> 3. Submarines (2 in service, 2 more under negotiations. total unknown at present but I'd say about 6 by 2030 excluding the 2 mings because they'll only be training platforms by then!)
> 4. type 054a based FFG (it has been said 6 will be built but I'd like to see 8 of these)
> 5. Maritime Patrol Aircraft (now it's only Do-228. however, we will surely see the induction of much more capable MPA armed with AShCM and ASW torpedoes in the years to come upto 2030 and beyond)
> 
> well these are the main procurement plans I think. that's quite the deterrence I'd say!!!


These all armaments are basic part of navy but some thing need which will give extra benefit, if some one want to attack then they will think twice.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BanglarBagh

Bengal Tiger 71 said:


> These all armaments are basic part of navy but some thing need which will give extra benefit, if some one want to attack then they will think twice.



basic requirements or extra benefits depend on the role of the Navy itself. as for BN the role it carries needs the above mentioned platforms IMHO! and you have to consider our spending power as well. our defense budget is low, so to go for destroyers is not a feasible idea. and to only buy 1 destroyer for just the heck of it also doesn' fit in. so, 8-12 frigates with state of the art capability is what can be done and should be done!!!
now as for getting attacked, let's see which navies have the capability to attack us;
1. US Navy (heck they can attack anyone on earth and win it except a few Navies)
2. Chinese Navy (well we are allies so no possibilities)
3. Russian Navy (they will not attack anyone in the foreseeable future as they can't afford it)
those 3 are the Navies capable of attacking anyone as far naval capabilities go. and I'm discounting other EU Navies as they would not attack anyone if US is not participating. so, that leaves us with 2 Navies in our vicinity;
4. Indian Navy
5. MM Navy
now, if the forces goals are realized and we do go to war with MM hypothetically speaking BN will win although with major casualties!!
as for Indian Navy, they will sink our fleet in the bay even after completing the goals but they will not go unscathed. why? because the deterrence planned in FG 2030 will give their eastern fleet a heavy blow. so, as you have said they will think twice before attacking!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bengal Tiger 71

BanglarBagh said:


> basic requirements or extra benefits depend on the role of the Navy itself. as for BN the role it carries needs the above mentioned platforms IMHO! and you have to consider our spending power as well. our defense budget is low, so to go for destroyers is not a feasible idea. and to only buy 1 destroyer for just the heck of it also doesn' fit in. so, 8-12 frigates with state of the art capability is what can be done and should be done!!!
> now as for getting attacked, let's see which navies have the capability to attack us;
> 1. US Navy (heck they can attack anyone on earth and win it except a few Navies)
> 2. Chinese Navy (well we are allies so no possibilities)
> 3. Russian Navy (they will not attack anyone in the foreseeable future as they can't afford it)
> those 3 are the Navies capable of attacking anyone as far naval capabilities go. and I'm discounting other EU Navies as they would not attack anyone if US is not participating. so, that leaves us with 2 Navies in our vicinity;
> 4. Indian Navy
> 5. MM Navy
> now, if the forces goals are realized and we do go to war with MM hypothetically speaking BN will win although with major casualties!!
> as for Indian Navy, they will sink our fleet in the bay even after completing the goals but they will not go unscathed. why? because the deterrence planned in FG 2030 will give their eastern fleet a heavy blow. so, as you have said they will think twice before attacking!!!


ok i agree with u if the FG is completed, despite of that main subject is our mentality.we want or not always we are silent about many matters which is related with neighbors. u know what i mean.sometime frustration comes for our leaderships.


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB*

*Bangladesh Navy to purchase বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনী মার্কিন যুক্তরাষ্ট্র এবং ইউরোপীয় দেশগুলো থেকে Rigid Hull Inflatable Boat from the U.S.A,tenders have been invited কেনার জন্য দরপত্র আহ্বান করেছে।মুলত for use by the SWADS টিমের জন্যই Rigid Hull Inflatable Boat কেনা হচ্ছে।

টেন্ডার লিংক-http://www.dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/s_doc/1348.pdf*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Banglar Bir said:


> *Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB*
> 
> *Bangladesh Navy to purchase বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনী মার্কিন যুক্তরাষ্ট্র এবং ইউরোপীয় দেশগুলো থেকে Rigid Hull Inflatable Boat from the U.S.A,tenders have been invited কেনার জন্য দরপত্র আহ্বান করেছে।মুলত for use by the SWADS টিমের জন্যই Rigid Hull Inflatable Boat কেনা হচ্ছে।
> 
> টেন্ডার লিংক-http://www.dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/s_doc/1348.pdf*


These tiny toys can be built at home, govt should invest in R&D more so reduce long term cost.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Mohammed Khaled said:


> These tiny toys can be built at home, govt should invest in R&D more so reduce long term cost.



True. RHIBs are not tough to manufacture at all. There are quite a few fibreglass hull manufacturers in Narayanganj area, the largest being the Navy yard which built the Dhaleswari class of small patrol boats with FG hulls.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Past,Present and Future Frigate's of Bangladesh Navy...*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB*




♦Good News



♦
*Bangladesh Coast Guards likely to purchase 2 x Hovercrafts বাংলাদেশ কোস্টগার্ড হোভারক্রাফট কিনতে যাচ্ছে।সম্ভবত ২ টি হোভারক্রাফট কেনা হবে।

এসব হোভারক্রাফটের ট্রেনিং এবং মেনটেইনেন্স এর জন্য ভারতকে সাহায্য করার প্রস্তাব দেয়া হয়েছে।*


----------



## bd_4_ever

Banglar Bir said:


> *
> এসব হোভারক্রাফটের ট্রেনিং এবং মেনটেইনেন্স এর জন্য ভারতকে সাহায্য করার প্রস্তাব দেয়া হয়েছে।*



Ohh, of course.. its the "Defence Pact". 

Haire desh ta beicha dilo re. 

@Doyalbaba @Bilal9 @TopCat @Species @bluesky and others.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Banglar Bir



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

bd_4_ever said:


> Ohh, of course.. its the "Defence Pact".
> 
> Haire desh ta beicha dilo re.
> 
> @Doyalbaba @Bilal9 @TopCat @Species @bluesky and others.


Hovercraft kinna ki luv hoibo? Halara poisha khali nordomai falai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Hovercraft may only be useful for Coast Guard as a shore-patrol platform.

Indian Coast Guard has a fleet of 18 Griffon 8000 TDs.






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Griffon-GRSE_8000_TD-Class_Hovercraft

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Coast Guard IPVs and FPBs, respectively, being fitted out at DEW. 2 each in this batch for now, and well equipped. 

Present batch of four boats will be commissioned in September. BCGS SHOBUJ BANGLA and BCGS KUTUBDIA are seen below.

Keels for next batch will be laid shortly at DEW. Further two SHOBUJ BANGLA CLASS IPVs being completed at KSY.

Excellent prospects for export to African and South American navies and coast guard forces for patrol duties.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Banglar Bir

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Hovercraft kinna ki luv hoibo? Halara poisha khali nordomai falai.


*বাংলাদেশ কোস্টগার্ড ব্রিটেন from the U.K থেকে ২ টি 2 X Griffon Hovercraft কিনবে বলে শোনা যাচ্ছে।

এটি এই এলাকায় শুধুমাত্র used by the Indian's ভারত ব্যবহার করে।তাই কোস্টগার্ডের সদস্যদের ভারতে ট্রেনিং এর জন্য পাঠানো হচ্ছে।*




Yes brother, that's why Coast Guard training from the Brits is still in the realm of assumption, not a reality because there are concerns.
Otherwise, you might have noticed that we're buying C130J from the Brits and everything else related to the purchase also from the Brits, despite the fact that the Indians are the only one in South Asia so far who operate and maintain a big fleet of the C130J aircrafts.
We didn't go to the Indians for training, spare parts or even maintenance of the C130J, and looks like we won't as well. Despite being ruled under "amlig".

And I neither support any party nor I have ever went to vote till now. But logically speaking, I've got to say that, this is the same "amlig" you're talking about which approved the purchase of two Chinese Submarines, causing discomfort of the Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB 
Naval Commando (SWADS).*




*Bangladesh Navy SWADS member*


----------



## Michael Corleone

Banglar Bir said:


> *Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB
> Naval Commando (SWADS).*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bangladesh Navy SWADS member*


Bruh some of these swads pics are blurred but then during bakery incident, journalists caught them on tape, basically those exposed commandos can't run any overseas spying / seals operations isn't it?


----------



## TopCat

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Bruh some of these swads pics are blurred but then during bakery incident, journalists caught them on tape, basically those exposed commandos can't run any overseas spying / seals operations isn't it?


They don't do spying.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Naval Aviation News - Bangladesh*
*Bangladesh Navy to receive Leonardo’s AESA surveillance radars for new MPA*

Leonardo has signed a contract with RUAG Aviation, original equipment manufacturer and type certificate holder of the Dornier 228 aircraft, to provide its Seaspray 5000E Active Electronically Scanned Array (AESA) radars for the two new production model Dornier 228 multirole aircraft, recently ordered by the Bangladesh Navy. The new aircraft will be used to help monitor and protect Bangladesh’s 120,000 square kilometres of maritime territorial area and exclusive economic zone (EEZ). The radars will be delivered in 2018.




*The Navy’s two new Dornier 228 multirole aircraft will be equipped with Leonardo’s
‘Seaspray 5000E’ AESA radars* 
Seaspray, which can detect small targets in rough seas, will be used by the Bangladesh Navy to conduct anti-smuggling and anti-pollution missions and for the prevention of illegal fishing and migration. Because the radar is particularly suited to search-and-rescue tasks, the new Seasprayequipped multirole aircraft will also be able to help protect the lives of sailors during natural disasters. This is of particular importance to the Bangladesh Navy as the Bay of Bengal is prone to cyclones and hurricanes.

Leonardo is the world-leader in applying AESA technology in the field of surveillance radars. The term AESA means that instead of needing to physically point the radar’s antenna at its target, a matrix of miniature radar modules are used to steer the beam electronically. This technology allows the company’s Seaspray and Osprey families of surveillance radars to combine high performance with ultra-competitive levels of reliability and cost-of-ownership, as well as being easy to install and operate.

Leonardo’s AESA surveillance radars are in-service internationally, including with the Australian Maritime Safety Authority, and continue to be selected in the world’s most demanding competitions, such as the US Navy’s MQ-8C Fire Scout programme. In total, 30 international customers have chosen Leonardo AESA radars.

As well as providing AESA surveillance radars, Leonardo is Europe’s leader in fire control radar. The company provides the Raven ES-05 AESA radar for Saab’s Gripen-E combat jet and leads the pan-European Euroradar consortium in the development of the Typhoon’s new Captor-E AESA radar.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Banglar Bir

AOW News
Published on Sep 13, 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

Banglar Bir said:


> *How Powerful is Bangladesh Navy Type 053H3 Missile Frigate*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defense Update Bangladesh
> Published on Jul 8, 2017
> Bangladesh Navy buying to Chinese Type 053H3 guided missile frigates. These two new ship of BN will serve as “stop gap” warship in the fleet. Bangladesh going to license build PLAN Type 056 Jiangdao-class corvettes and Type 054A multipurpose air-defence missile frigates in home.


As built:





As modernized for PLAN service





Both are better armed than 056 (though the latter may have better ASW).





054 possibly better ASW than 053H3, equal ASuW and AAW.





054A way better AAW than 053H3, possibly better ASW and equal ASuW

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Bangladesh Navy SWADS operative holding a M4A1 SOPMOD which is incorporated with
* GS33.STS-TAN 3.25x Magnifier
* Eotech Holographic Red Dot Sight
* AN/PEQ-15 ATPIAL (Advanced Target Pointer Illuminator Aiming Laser)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB
এই বছরের নভেম্বর মাসে বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনীর সাবমেরিন by the Nonember of this year advanced Chinise torpedos are arriving for BN Submarines "বিএনএস নবযাত্রা" ও "বিএনএস জয়যাত্রা" এর জন্য কেনা অত্যাধুনিক টর্পেডো দেশে আসবে বলে শোনা যাচ্ছে।

সাবমেরিনের জন্য চীন থেকে the SLM are Yu-4B type মডেলের টর্পেডো কেনা হয়েছে।এই টর্পেডো ৩০৯ কেজির হাই-এক্সপ্লোসিভ ওয়ারহেড বহন করে এবং এর সর্বোচ্চ রেঞ্জ range 15 km ১৫ কিমি।

এছাড়া নৌবাহিনীর আপকামিং for the upcoming Type-053H3 heavy Frigates হেভি ফ্রিগেটের জন্য ইউরোপ European long range heavy torpedos with 20+ km range থেকে লং রেঞ্জ (২০+কিমি) এর হেভি টর্পেডো কেনা হতে পারে।*


----------



## Banglar Bir



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bengal Tiger 71

jotodin leadership valo na hobe totodin ai desher kono future nei. India kono help korche na shudhu relief diye khushi rakche r amader netara shei khushite bogol bajaye berachhe. shamne election india jane hasina ke akhon lang marlao hasina indiar paa charbe na. r agulai bangladesher jonno shorbonash deke anche. 

we r not getting benefit despite of BD has skilled army.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mb444

BAL needs to be uprooted ..... military rule is better than this unelected illegitimate government

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Russell

mb444 said:


> BAL needs to be uprooted ..... military rule is better than this unelected illegitimate government


ahare ekhono joley? Might be STD's...after all we know what you guys get up to in the UK grooming young and vulnerable British girls.

It was elected - that your mommy Khaleda didn't come to the election is her fault. It is legitimate - because it is the govt and while you jamaati-bnp wankers continue to cry, the rest of the world has moved on...Bangladesh is far from the pariah you, madam, your jamaati butt buddies the UK and Chora Tareq might say


----------



## Bilal9

Russell said:


> ahare ekhono joley? Might be STD's...after all we know what you guys get up to in the UK grooming young and vulnerable British girls.
> 
> It was elected - that your mommy Khaleda didn't come to the election is her fault. It is legitimate - because it is the govt and while you jamaati-bnp wankers continue to cry, the rest of the world has moved on...Bangladesh is far from the pariah you, madam, your jamaati butt buddies the UK and Chora Tareq might say



Bhai well noted but lets get back to the topic....please?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Hindustani78 said:


> http://www.arabnews.com/node/1170216/world#photo/4
> 
> DHAKA: For six months, two-year-old Akhimoni waited for the surgery she desperately needed for her burn injuries.
> Her father, Abul Kalam, and mother, Nazma Begum, could not afford a hospital in Dhaka, the Bangladeshi capital, and had almost given up hope.
> 
> Then Nazma heard about the Emirates Friendship Hospital, a floating medical center in the Gaibandha District, and set off with her daughter on the four-hour journey there.
> 
> “Here, Akhimoni got her surgery free of cost yesterday,” she said. “Not only that, we are also getting all the medicines for free.”
> 
> The family are not the only ones from the char areas, the wetlands of Bangladesh, to benefit from the floating hospital. The islands they live on are often far from the mainland, and difficult to reach. The people of the chars are mostly deprived of proper education and health care.
> 
> The hospital was launched in 2008 by Friendship, a non-governmental organization, in collaboration with the Dubai-based Emirates airline. The aim is to provide health care for the remote char communities, which Friendship describes as among the “most vulnerable and marginalized people in the world.”
> 
> Emirates Friendship is the organization’s second floating hospital. The first, the Lifebuoy Friendship Hospital, was launched in 2001 in a converted French river barge, with sponsorship from Unilever Bangladesh. There are now three, providing free treatment including primary health care and mother-and-child care.
> 
> Each one is fully equipped and staffed with a professionally qualified MBBS doctor, a group of nurses, and medical assistants. More than 30 staff serve in each ship around the clock, seven days a week. The villagers can visit from 9 a.m. until 4 p.m. Each hospital has up to eight beds for critical patients. Friendship also operates 400 satellite clinics to provide primary health care to people in the chars.
> 
> “We believe in maximum level of care for the patient so that they are cured. Otherwise there is no meaning in visiting our hospital,” said Runa Khan, the founder and executive director of Friendship.
> 
> “With these three Friendship floating hospitals and 400 satellite clinics, we have treated around 4.2 million poor people over the last 13 years.
> 
> “We will introduce another 250 satellite clinics next year. In addition, we will launch five more floating hospitals named King Abdullah Friendship Hospital, a donation from the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia, which are now under construction in a shipyard near Dhaka.”
> 
> Friendship also plans to launch a 50-bed hospital at Shyamnagar Thana for the people of the coastal area, who are struggling every day with the effects of climate change.



I admire your initiative, but this is not really the place for this subject. A better more relevant thread (Developments in Bangladesh) is here,

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/developments-in-bangladesh.184826/page-42

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB*
http://www.dailybdnews.net/?p=24336




*Two more Warships constructed at Khulna Shipyard. Inauguration in November*
খুলনা শিপইয়ার্ডে প্রস্তুত আরও দুই যুদ্ধ জাহাজ, উদ্বোধন নভেম্বরে | Dailybdnews.net
*ডেইলি বিডি নিউজঃ খুলনা শিপইয়ার্ড আন্তর্জাতিকমানের আরও দুটি যুদ্ধ জাহাজ নির্মাণ করেছে। বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনীর জন্য নির্মিত এই দুই যুদ্ধ জাহাজের নাম BNS Nishan & BNS Durgam নিষাণ ও দুর্গম।*…
DAILYBDNEWS.NET

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

Banglar Bir said:


> *Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB*
> http://www.dailybdnews.net/?p=24336
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Two more Warships constructed at Khulna Shipyard. Inauguration in November*
> খুলনা শিপইয়ার্ডে প্রস্তুত আরও দুই যুদ্ধ জাহাজ, উদ্বোধন নভেম্বরে | Dailybdnews.net
> *ডেইলি বিডি নিউজঃ খুলনা শিপইয়ার্ড আন্তর্জাতিকমানের আরও দুটি যুদ্ধ জাহাজ নির্মাণ করেছে। বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনীর জন্য নির্মিত এই দুই যুদ্ধ জাহাজের নাম BNS Nishan & BNS Durgam নিষাণ ও দুর্গম।*…
> DAILYBDNEWS.NET



BNS Nishan and Durgam *(LARGE PATROL CRAFT) *were being fitted out with weapons and superstructure.






Full formal commissioning will be in November 2017.

Length OA: 64.2 m
.Breadth MLD(Mld): 9 m
.Depth(Mld): 5.25 m
.Engine Power (PIELSTICK, China) : 2X5702 KW each (7640 hp)
.Main DG (Caterpillar) : 3 X 165 KW
.Max Speed (Full Load): 25 Knots
.Endurance (Full Load) at economic speed : 2000 nm
Armaments:

.1 X Single Barrel 76.2 mm Gun (NG16-1, China)
.1 X 30 mm Gun (CS/AN2, China)
.2 X Triple Tuber Torpedo Launcher (TCU42A, China)
Sensors:

.2 X Navigation Radar (Vision Master, USA & JMA3336, Japan)
.1 X Air and Surface Search Radar (SR47AG, China)
.1 X Tracking Radar (TR47C, China)
.1 X Hull Mounted Active/Passive Sonar (ESS-2B, China)

Classification Society: China Classification Society (CCS).

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## bd_4_ever

Banglar Bir said:


> *Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB*
> http://www.dailybdnews.net/?p=24336
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Two more Warships constructed at Khulna Shipyard. Inauguration in November*
> খুলনা শিপইয়ার্ডে প্রস্তুত আরও দুই যুদ্ধ জাহাজ, উদ্বোধন নভেম্বরে | Dailybdnews.net
> *ডেইলি বিডি নিউজঃ খুলনা শিপইয়ার্ড আন্তর্জাতিকমানের আরও দুটি যুদ্ধ জাহাজ নির্মাণ করেছে। বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনীর জন্য নির্মিত এই দুই যুদ্ধ জাহাজের নাম BNS Nishan & BNS Durgam নিষাণ ও দুর্গম।*…
> DAILYBDNEWS.NET



Hadn't this already been inducted?! Anyways, good news.

We have been doing the right thing by locally building our warships. Now, its high time to diversify to land and air force local production too. BD-08 and mortars wont cut it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sahureka2

La Spezia Italy, on October 12 there will be the flag exchange ceremony




Photo lobito1971 navi e armatori

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

Banglar Bir said:


> *Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB*
> http://www.dailybdnews.net/?p=24336
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Two more Warships constructed at Khulna Shipyard. Inauguration in November*
> খুলনা শিপইয়ার্ডে প্রস্তুত আরও দুই যুদ্ধ জাহাজ, উদ্বোধন নভেম্বরে | Dailybdnews.net
> *ডেইলি বিডি নিউজঃ খুলনা শিপইয়ার্ড আন্তর্জাতিকমানের আরও দুটি যুদ্ধ জাহাজ নির্মাণ করেছে। বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনীর জন্য নির্মিত এই দুই যুদ্ধ জাহাজের নাম BNS Nishan & BNS Durgam নিষাণ ও দুর্গম।*…
> DAILYBDNEWS.NET


Who's naming ships nowadays? No tribute to military men of the past nothing... just some dank *** gay names.



sahureka2 said:


> La Spezia Italy, on October 12 there will be the flag exchange ceremony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo lobito1971 navi e armatori


I don't know much nbout ships... will anyone care to explain why this ship steel skin is wrinkly?
@Penguin


----------



## Bilal9

bd_4_ever said:


> Hadn't this already been inducted?! Anyways, good news.
> 
> We have been doing the right thing by locally building our warships. Now, its high time to diversify to land and sir force local production too. BD-08 and mortars wont cut it.



These ASW capable LPC's (AFAIK) were 'launched' but not 'commissioned'. Launching means floating the hull on water, which is marked by religious ceremonies etc. which took place say around March (?) this year.

Commissioning needs weapons fitment, radar testing, torpedo testing, living quarters/kitchen/stores installation, you name it, the works....

For commissioning every ship gets a Navy Serial Number or 'Pennant Number' as well as a formal name, such as 'BNS Nishan'. Commissioning (which will happen in November) is usually a pomp and circumstance affair, attended by the head-of-state, in this case, Sheikh Hasina.

Further:

- Two more LPC's like these to be built inside the hall if not in progress already.

- Four more C13B corvettes also in progress, Two at Wuchang and Two at KSY (Keel to be laid soon).

- And long term, at least a batch of two Frigates in planning at Chittagong.

Please keep the list and builds cryptic, the less our 'friends' know, the better.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal9

Some new local maritime/naval builds I posted in the 'Made in Bangladesh' thread.

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/made-in-bangladesh.371875/page-26#post-9923482

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bd_4_ever

*Local shipyard builds hi-tech patrol craft for Bangladesh Army

https://www.bdmilitary.com/defence-...lds-hi-tech-patrol-craft-for-bangladesh-army/*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

bd_4_ever said:


> *Local shipyard builds hi-tech patrol craft for Bangladesh Army
> 
> https://www.bdmilitary.com/defence-...lds-hi-tech-patrol-craft-for-bangladesh-army/*



 Great development!! One more disruptive step ahead for local industry. Now only if they can pass the test for non-submersibility (floating while upturned and automatically self-righting design).






Of course all staff need to be strapped in with three-point belt harness.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> automatically self-righting design).


It's more buoyancy than automatic self righting design bro... test is to figure if its water tight.... buoyant vessels turn the right way no matter what

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

bd_4_ever said:


> *Local shipyard builds hi-tech patrol craft for Bangladesh Army
> 
> https://www.bdmilitary.com/defence-...lds-hi-tech-patrol-craft-for-bangladesh-army/*



The similar design American safe boats (Coast guard 45 foot medium response boats) are quite a bit more capable, have a better/stable design and can start and stop on a dime. But eventually we will have to get up to that level in the next batch. 25 and 45 footer small/medium response boats seen below for harbor patrol anti-terrorism duties.

We already have a large fleet of these and should get licensing to produce them locally.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Two more builds of Bangladesh Navy‘s C13B (export variant of Type 056) corvette in progress at Wuchang shipyard. (CCTV screen capture images courtesy of brother Dafeng Cao)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB
Bangladesh Coast Guards received বাংলাদেশ কোস্টগার্ডের জন্য যুক্তরাষ্ট্র থেকে কেনা 30 X Defiant Class High Speed Interception Boat (HSIB) এর প্রথম ৩০ টি গ্রহন করেছে।
এরকম মোট an order for total 90 were placed, the rest are sheduled to reach shortly ৯০ টি অর্ডার দেয়া হয়েছিলো।
বাকিগুলো খুব শীঘ্রই দেশে চলে আসবে*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sahureka2

http://www.naviearmatori.net/albums/userpics/19108/1507799502.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB added a new photo.*
*Bangladesh and Indonesia are jointly constructing Combat Assault Boats for BN SWADS বাংলাদেশ এবং ইন্দোনেশিয়া যৌথভাবে বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনীর স্পেশাল ফোর্স SWADS এর জন্য অত্যাধুনিক Combat Assault Boat নির্মান করছে।
এগুলো সুইডেনের these are based on Swedish CB90 Assault Boat এর উপর বেইস করে বানানো।এগুলোতে 1 X HMG AND 2 X LMG's ১ টি হেভি মেশিনগান এবং ২ টি লাইট মেশিনগান বসানো হবে।দরকার মত কাস্টমাইজ করে আরো অস্ত্র বসানো সম্ভব।এগুলোর স্পিড speed 35 knots ৩৫ কিলো নট।তথ্যসূত্র-বিডিমিলিটারী+
ছবিতে সুইডেনের CB90 Assault Boat*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sahureka2

FINCANTIERI DELIVERS THE LAST TWO OPVS TO THE BANGLADESH COAST GUARD "Urania" and "Danaide", decommissioned by the Italian Navy, have been converted 12 OCTOBER 2017

Fincantieri today has delivered at its shipyard in Muggiano (La Spezia) the last two units part of the supply contract of four Offshore Patrol Vessels (OPV), to the Bangladesh Coast Guard (BCG), through the upgrading and conversion of the “Minerva” class corvettes, decommissioned by the Italian Navy. These are the "Urania" and "Danaide" vessels, renamed “KARAMUZZAMAN” and “MANSOOR ALI”, which have been retired from the national fleet in March 2016 and shortly after arrived at Fincantieri’s dock in Genova, where the upgrading and conversion activities started. The units have been completed at the Integrated naval shipyard of Muggiano (La Spezia).

Attending the ceremony, among others, Mr Mostafa Kamal Uddin, Secretary to the Ministry of Internal Affairs of the People’s Republic of Bangladesh, Rear Adm. AMMM Aurangzeb Chowdhury, Director General of the Bangladesh Coast Guard, while Fincantieri was represented by Paolo Frino, Deputy Senior Vice President Fincantieri Services.

Together with “Minerva” and “Sibilla”, renamed “SYED NAZRUL” and “TAJUDDIN” and delivered in August 2016, these vessels will form the backbone of the Bangladesh Coast Guard’s fleet, with an extension of the lifespan by more than twenty years.

The units will be used to patrol the country's maritime boundaries and traffic in its Exclusive Economic Zone, with capabilities to contain environmental pollution and to rescue and assist civilian populations in the case of humanitarian emergencies. This contract has confirmed, therefore, the ability of Fincantieri – the only one among the suppliers of naval vessels – to offer tailor-made solutions for every Navy and Coast Guard, according to individual needs and characteristics, by developing new projects or, alternatively, thanks to the precious support of the Italian Navy, by performing in-depth and strict refitting process on second-hand units. 

Within the development of Fincantieri business in the Far East, this agreement is moreover particularly relevant for the supply of after-sales services for naval vessels, because it allows to provide a full range of services for both the platform and the combat system: from industrial Maintenance, Repair, Overhaul and Conversions to those related to the Life Cycle Management of the vessels, both through the supply of Integrated Logistic Support services, usually developed during construction or conversion, and of In Service Support activities, ensured after the delivery, during the operation of the vessels.

https://www.fincantieri.com/en/medi...-last-two-opvs-to-the-bangladesh-coast-guard/





photo
http://www.naviearmatori.net/albums/userpics/13326/1507826928.jpg
http://www.naviearmatori.net/albums/userpics/13326/1507826930.jpg
http://www.naviearmatori.net/albums/userpics/13326/1507826069.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

Banglar Bir said:


> *Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB added a new photo.*
> *Bangladesh and Indonesia are jointly constructing Combat Assault Boats for BN SWADS বাংলাদেশ এবং ইন্দোনেশিয়া যৌথভাবে বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনীর স্পেশাল ফোর্স SWADS এর জন্য অত্যাধুনিক Combat Assault Boat নির্মান করছে।
> এগুলো সুইডেনের these are based on Swedish CB90 Assault Boat এর উপর বেইস করে বানানো।এগুলোতে 1 X HMG AND 2 X LMG's ১ টি হেভি মেশিনগান এবং ২ টি লাইট মেশিনগান বসানো হবে।দরকার মত কাস্টমাইজ করে আরো অস্ত্র বসানো সম্ভব।এগুলোর স্পিড speed 35 knots ৩৫ কিলো নট।তথ্যসূত্র-বিডিমিলিটারী+
> ছবিতে সুইডেনের CB90 Assault Boat*



More like Bd ordering them from one of our private companies,

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Banglar Bir

*An aviation wing of the paramilitary Coast Guard with a good number of helicopters was an imperative for long*
It is good to know that the government is going for capacity building of Bangladesh Coast Guard to boost the country’s maritime security. As the country has a formally recognised maritime territory now after disputes over it with Myanmar and India was settled in the international court, strengthening and increasing the ability of the Coast Guard has become a crucial need. In fact, we in this column several times urged the government to increase the capacity of the Coast Guard.

*Thus the government’s strategic plan of a short, mid and long-term two-dimensional (sea and air) coastal force, as a Tuesday’s Independent report mentioned, is welcome. According to the plan, a “long-range identification and tracking (LRTI) and vessel trafficking monitoring and information system (VTMIS) by 2025" would be installed and the coastal force has been proposed to function under three regional headquarters. 
*
An aviation wing of the paramilitary Coast Guard with a good number of helicopters was an imperative for long as there are insurgency movements along the border particularly with Myanmar. There are also the problems of sea piracy as well as illegal migration along the sea routes.

*According to the report, the maritime force would initially procure 10 helicopters and a good number of vessels for various purposes, different boats for patrolling, diving and combat. This can support the Bangladesh Navy during any emergency situation.* It is expected that this strategic plan of the coastal force would receive necessary approval from the home and foreign ministries where it has been sent.

Smuggling of narcotics as well as arms along the border is a very disturbing phenomenon and effective cooperation between the Border Guards of Bangladesh and the Coast Guard is very vital to stop smuggling. Moreover, as the capacity of the Coast Guard was limited for patrolling the sea, the Indian as well as Myanmar’s fishermen enter Bangladesh’s maritime zone and catch fish illegally. Even Thai fishermen enter Bangladesh’s sea to rob our green resources. 

Bangladesh now has a Coast Guard Act, 2016 to make it a modern and digital paramilitary coastal force. To protect the country’s integrity and reap the benefits of its green economy, we need to have an efficient coastal paramilitary force like India. Since Myanmar is going to have radar surveillance along its coast, the coastal force of Bangladesh cannot remain behind in this regard. It is expected that step by step, through the short-, mid- and long-term plan, the Coast Guard would become a full fledged two-dimensional force.
source: http://www.theindependentbd.com/printversion/details/49694

*Bangladeshi Navy orders two Do 228s for MPA mission*
SAM Staff, October 13, 2017




The Dornier 228 New Generation in flight through beautiful mountainous terrain Photo: RUAG. Switzerland
Bangladesh’s navy has ordered two additional Dornier Do 228s for use in maritime patrol mission.

The contract will see the service’s fleet of the type grow to four, says manufacturer Ruag in a statement.

“The new Dornier 228s will build on [the navy’s] existing capabilities in the patrolling of the sea routes, territorial waters, coastal areas, and wetlands, essential to secure fishery operations, and critical vessel tracking,” says Ruag.

“The two additional Dornier 228 will also extend BN’s reach and endurance options for SAR and natural disaster missions.”

Flight Fleets Analyzer shows that the Bangladeshi Navy’s two in service Dornier 228’s were ordered in 2011 and delivered in 2013. Both serve as maritime patrol aircraft (MPA).

It also operates to Leonardo Helicopters AW109Es, and has orders for two Harbin Z-9 rotorcraft.
SOURCE FLIGHT GLOBAL
http://southasianmonitor.com/2017/10/13/bangladeshi-navy-orders-two-228s-mpa-mission/


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

madokafc said:


> More like Bd ordering them from one of our private companies,
> 
> View attachment 430897
> 
> View attachment 430896
> View attachment 430898
> View attachment 430899
> View attachment 430900








this is should be the next target......


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB*
2 hrs · 
*অনেকের মতে Coastal Defence System কোস্টাল ডিফেন্স সিস্টেম (CDS) সাধারনত নৌবাহিনী ব্যবহার করে থাকে......
তবে বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী এবং নৌবাহিনী যৌথভাবে সমুদ্র এলাকার নিরাপত্তা নিশ্চিত করার জন্য BN & BA are planning formation of a "Joint Command" যৌথ কমান্ড" গঠন করতে পারে।
এগুলো দেশের উপকুলীয় গুরুত্বপূর্ণ স্থাপনা এবং নেভাল ও এয়ারফোর্স বেইসকে নিরাপত্তা দিবে।
কিছু সুত্রানুসারে সেনাবাহিনীর জন্য C-802A এর কোস্টাল ডিফেন্স সিস্টেম কেনার বিষয়ে কথাবার্তা হচ্ছে এবং তা বেশ দুর এগিয়েছে।এই মিসাইলের সর্বোচ্চ রেঞ্জ range 180 km ১৮০কিমি এবং তা ভুমি এবং নৌপথে হামলা করতে সক্ষম।

তবে বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনী রাশিয়ার নির্মিত কোস্টাল ডিফেন্স সিস্টেমের প্রতি বেশি আগ্রহী। বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনীর জন্য রাশিয়ান BAL-E অথবা or Club-M CDS will not be purchadesd before 2019 কোস্টাল ডিফেন্স সিস্টেম কেনা হতে পারে।তবে তা ২০১৯ এর আগে নয়।*




*রাশিয়ানগুলো আপাতত আসছেনা। কারন নৌবাহিনীরর ভিন্ন ভিন্ন মিসাইল, রাড়ার, স্পেয়ার পার্টস মেইনটেন্স করতে গেলে, সময়, খরচ, ঝামেলা বেশি হবে। তাই ২০২০ এর আগে C-802A CMS ছাড়া অন্য কিছুর সম্বভনা খুব কম।*
Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB BN already sent a team for inspection.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sahureka2

sahureka2 said:


>



I propose again, a hypothesis of how the units of the Minerva class could appear armed with Chinese systems

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> this is should be the next target......



Cancelled programme, our tech is insufficient currently

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> this is should be the next target......


James Bond ship


----------



## Banglar Bir

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Bilal9

sahureka2 said:


> I propose again, a hypothesis of how the units of the Minerva class could appear armed with Chinese systems



Handsome little mini corvettes, excellent balanced design. @Penguin bhai mentioned this Chinese armament possibility almost a year ago when we heard news about Fincantieri refurbishing these ships for sale to our coast guard. Naval conversion entirely possible but the armed services are most probably not going to invest in new armament for older platforms ( even for something as elegant as these) given the current role of these 'Leader class' CGS vessels which is economic zone/fisheries patrolling and SAR duties.

For Naval corvette duties, Bangladesh uses the Shadhinota (Independence) C13B class (1300 tons), which is a modified Chinese 056 class corvette having stealth design and much more modernized tracking and offensive systems. There are plans to build these platforms locally after the initial batch of four are completed in China and inducted by early 2018. Bangladesh naval yards already routinely build 650 ton Large Patrol Missile Craft for Bangladesh Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sahureka2

Bilal9 said:


> Handsome little mini corvettes, excellent balanced design. @Penguin bhai mentioned this Chinese armament possibility almost a year ago when we heard news about Fincantieri refurbishing these ships for sale to our coast guard. Naval conversion entirely possible but the armed services are most probably not going to invest in new armament for older platforms ( even for something as elegant as these) given the current role of these 'Leader class' CGS vessels which is economic zone/fisheries patrolling and SAR duties.
> 
> For Naval corvette duties, Bangladesh uses the Shadhinota (Independence) C13B class (1300 tons), which is a modified Chinese 056 class corvette having stealth design and much more modernized tracking and offensive systems. There are plans to build these platforms locally after the initial batch of four are completed in China and inducted by early 2018. Bangladesh naval yards already routinely build 650 ton Large Patrol Missile Craft for Bangladesh Navy


Yes sure, but never say never
the predispositions have remained, the raised superstructure where they installed the KBA 25/80 is bolted directly above the base on which previously supported the 76/62 Compact





and also the base where the anti-aircraft missile system was installed remained in its place





and space abounds for anti-ship missiles canister , both center-ship and aft-stern




in addition these units will have technical support for the next 20 years, so it might be an opportunity, possibly for two Minerva class, you could reuse weaponry of the 2 class Castle (ex OPV) C704 and tower 76mm, plus the systems dedicated to them





and the two Castle classes could return to their original mission, rearmed with a different typology of systems

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Mohammed Khaled said:


> James Bond ship



the ship was built and on "mysterious" grounds, got burnt before commissioning!



sahureka2 said:


> Yes sure, but never say never
> the predispositions have remained, the raised superstructure where they installed the KBA 25/80 is bolted directly above the base on which previously supported the 76/62 Compact
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and also the base where the anti-aircraft missile system was installed remained in its place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and space abounds for anti-ship missiles canister , both center-ship and aft-stern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in addition these units will have technical support for the next 20 annj, so it might be an opportunity, possibly for two Minerva class, you could reuse weaponry of the 2 class Castle (ex OPV) C704 and tower 76mm, plus the systems dedicated to them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the two Castle classes could return to their original mission, rearmed with a different typology of systems



Nice suggestions, brother.... 

the Castles are likely to remain where they are.... it was little bit of demo (play) regarding the definition of ships.... corvettes, frigates and OPVs are actually same ships with different names.... the white hulls will do what they are supposed to do.... for now.... so, won't expect missiles on them.... at least... for now....  

anyway, we would surely like to see more such ships on water.... perhaps some license production with more stealthy upgrades in design?

and you have any suggestions regarding frigates?


----------



## sahureka2

I do not know what to propose, it is necessary to know how badget is available, look for new or good used ships, which size and displacement must have, on 2500/3000 tons as a few years ago or rubbed by over 4000 tons that in the past were called destroyers , on this hull what weapons and systems you want to install, what type of propulsion.
As you can see, it is very difficult to answer your question, however, once you have chosen your ship type, if it's all right, this unit will be in service at least five years later, so if Bangladesh just starts the selection, we'll see the first unit in service in 2027 !! , so having at least a couple of former Corvette Minerva armed as I guess would be a good alternative to what might be coming in the future

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal9

sahureka2 said:


> in addition these units will have technical support for the next 20 years, so it might be an opportunity, possibly for two Minerva class, you could reuse weaponry of the 2 class Castle (ex OPV) C704 and tower 76mm, plus the systems dedicated to them



I agree with your points now that you talk about the ready weapon mounts. Weapons used in another platform like Castle class is always a great possibility for transfer to the Minerva class, provided static and dynamic weight balancing is properly considered during such transfer.

The ex-Minerva class (present Leader class) will have a long and illustrious career in our armed services, be it Navy or Coast Guard. We understand that the emotional connection of the Navie Armatori to these vessels is strong, and we reciprocate these feelings as well. We will take care of them well.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

sahureka2 said:


> I do not know what to propose, it is necessary to know how badget is available, look for new or good used ships, which size and displacement must have, on 2500/3000 tons as a few years ago or rubbed by over 4000 tons that in the past were called destroyers , on this hull what weapons and systems you want to install, what type of propulsion.
> As you can see, it is very difficult to answer your question, however, once you have chosen your ship type, if it's all right, this unit will be in service at least five years later, so if Bangladesh just starts the selection, we'll see the first unit in service in 2027 !! , so having at least a couple of former Corvette Minerva armed as I guess would be a good alternative to what might be coming in the future



okay let me clear things out a little bit for you.....

Bangladesh is in the process of building up a force level, for which, off-the-shelf units is necessary..... we can modernize them later with new-builds.... some new-builds are joining up, as my friends have described above.... Type 056 and Durjoy-class..... but lets be straight about one thing - its gonna take at least 20-30 years if you want to build up a capable force only with new-builds.... so, we need some off-the-shelf frigates, along with corvettes....

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mehedi44

Bigung guided missile system . Photo by Gordon Arthur‏
| Subscribe to the newsletter from Defence Blog
By Dylan Malyasov -
Oct 17, 2017
469

LIG Nex1 has unveiled the new short-range guided missile system at the ADEX 2017, Seoul International Aerospace and Defense Exhibition.

The Bigung is a new South Korea’s short-range guided missile system based on a high-mobility cross-country chassis. The 70-millimeter guided missile Bigung have weighs 15 kilograms and is 1.9 meters long.

The Bigung is essentially a mobile coastal defense system. The main task of the Bigung missile complex is the fight against various combat and landing craft and landing vehicles of the Democratic People’s Republic of Korea (abbreviated DPRK), and first of all with airborne landing boats being built in the DPRK in series.

Bigung, which means flying arrow, can be mounted on a truck, it is very mobile and much more versatile and potent compared to coastal artillery used by troops at present. If fully loaded, a truck-mounted launcher can fire up to 40 missiles at once, the official explained.

Each Bigung system is capable of engaging multiple LCACs, with the missiles able to independently track and strike different targets, he said.

The military began the Bigung development project in 2010 when tensions on the Korean Peninsula escalated following the North’s deadly shelling of Yeongpyeong Island and torpedo attack on the South’s Cheonan corvette, which claimed the lives of 46 sailors on board.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bigbossman

BANGLADESH NAVY SUBMARINE




INSIDE BANGLADESH NAVY SUBMARINE

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Arthur

bigbossman said:


>


wow!a seven million dollar safety barrier for 190 million dollar ships!! Sounds like good invtestment!! 

@Bilal9 @BDforever

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

Khan saheb said:


> wow!a seven million dollar safety barrier for 190 million dollar ships!! Sounds like good invtestment!!
> 
> @Bilal9 @BDforever



Ideally they should have their own underground fortified bunker but this is a good in-between safety measure. They should (and probably have) restricted even naval personnel from getting near these things without justification.

These are German U Boat Pens in occupied France.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

Khan saheb said:


> wow!a seven million dollar safety barrier for 190 million dollar ships!! Sounds like good invtestment!!
> 
> @Bilal9 @BDforever


Lmao. Same thoughts XD



Bilal9 said:


> Ideally they should have their own underground fortified bunker but this is a good in-between safety measure. They should (and probably have) restricted even naval personnel from getting near these things without justification.
> 
> These are German U Boat Pens in occupied France.


Funny thing is that they still stand to this day... even after Churchill dropped the hammer on them... amazing piece of engineering.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Bilal9 said:


> Ideally they should have their own underground fortified bunker but this is a good in-between safety measure. They should (and probably have) restricted even naval personnel from getting near these things without justification.
> 
> These are German U Boat Pens in occupied France.



yea.... the Allies had a hard time busting those u-boat pens.... way too hard for bombs of that time.... they required some unbelievable size bombs to even scratch those buildings!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> yea.... the Allies had a hard time busting those u-boat pens.... way too hard for bombs of that time.... they required some unbelievable size bombs to even scratch those buildings!!!


They did built one nicknamed the hammer I believe.... it penned the building but didn’t collapse the other secondary roof or any other structure. The penned concrete still lies in its original position to this day.


----------



## Bengal Tiger 71

bigbossman said:


> BANGLADESH NAVY SUBMARINE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INSIDE BANGLADESH NAVY SUBMARINE


oh i can't wait for see the next two subs. when will be the deal fixed? if the sub is from China i think before election this govt. will not expose any information regarding this issue.


----------



## bluesky

https://defenseupdatebangladesh.wor...vy-buying-c295-ampa-with-marte-mk2n-missiles/
*Indian SUBMARINEs & Burmese WARSHIPS Be Aware, Bangladesh Navy Buying C295 AMPA (With Marte-MK2N Missiles)*

Bangladesh Navy to buy Airbus Defense CASA C295 Armed MPA aircraft for anti-submarine warfare missions

Advertisements
Reportedly Bangladesh Navy (BN) going to buy Airbus C295 Armed Maritime Patrol Aircraft for Anti-Submarine Warfare (ASW) and Anti-Surface Warfare (ASuW) missions. Previously Bangladesh Army bought one C295W tactical transport version. Recently published news showed that BN has selected Leonardo SeaSpray AESA for its two upcoming Dornier Do-228NG MPAs.

C295 AMPA is a multirole ASW and maritime surveillance aircraft builds Airbus Defense & Space. Spanish CASA (now is a part of Airbus) manufactures it. This armed maritime aircraft has six hardpoints under its wing, which can carry anti-ship missiles and torpedoes. C295 can engage both surface warships and submarines. It has a pretty good range to monitor the seas. How many Bangladesh Navy would buy it’s not clear now.

Bangladesh Army and Bangladesh Navy both are working jointly to make sure the security of the country’s coastal areas from any aggressor’s misadventures. Especially from burma. Burma’s recent airspace violations were heinous act of aggression. Due to the lacking of the Bangladesh Air Force’s air power, Bangladesh Army restrained from teaching myanmar a very hard lesson that would burma’s next generation would remember with fear.

Due to burma’s recent show of aggressive postures, Bangladesh decided to buildup massive military power to thwart burmese bad dreams. This C295 AMPA has a very good reputation for its long term of service. It is a reliable platform. C295 can carry a variety of weapons includes MBDA Marte-MK2N anti-ship missiles, heavy torpedoes, mines. Any surface warship or submarine of enemy forces must be count thousand times to enter Bangladesh’s territorial water bodies.

Besides AMPA Bangladesh Navy buying two more advanced Chinese attack submarines. More small navy vessels are going to be inducted within next two years alongside large displacement surface warships. By these acquisitions, Bangladesh Navy would be South Asia’s second biggest naval force and one of the largest in Asia


----------



## Michael Corleone

bluesky said:


> https://defenseupdatebangladesh.wor...vy-buying-c295-ampa-with-marte-mk2n-missiles/
> *Indian SUBMARINEs & Burmese WARSHIPS Be Aware, Bangladesh Navy Buying C295 AMPA (With Marte-MK2N Missiles)*
> 
> Bangladesh Navy to buy Airbus Defense CASA C295 Armed MPA aircraft for anti-submarine warfare missions
> 
> Advertisements
> Reportedly Bangladesh Navy (BN) going to buy Airbus C295 Armed Maritime Patrol Aircraft for Anti-Submarine Warfare (ASW) and Anti-Surface Warfare (ASuW) missions. Previously Bangladesh Army bought one C295W tactical transport version. Recently published news showed that BN has selected Leonardo SeaSpray AESA for its two upcoming Dornier Do-228NG MPAs.
> 
> C295 AMPA is a multirole ASW and maritime surveillance aircraft builds Airbus Defense & Space. Spanish CASA (now is a part of Airbus) manufactures it. This armed maritime aircraft has six hardpoints under its wing, which can carry anti-ship missiles and torpedoes. C295 can engage both surface warships and submarines. It has a pretty good range to monitor the seas. How many Bangladesh Navy would buy it’s not clear now.
> 
> Bangladesh Army and Bangladesh Navy both are working jointly to make sure the security of the country’s coastal areas from any aggressor’s misadventures. Especially from burma. Burma’s recent airspace violations were heinous act of aggression. Due to the lacking of the Bangladesh Air Force’s air power, Bangladesh Army restrained from teaching myanmar a very hard lesson that would burma’s next generation would remember with fear.
> 
> Due to burma’s recent show of aggressive postures, Bangladesh decided to buildup massive military power to thwart burmese bad dreams. This C295 AMPA has a very good reputation for its long term of service. It is a reliable platform. C295 can carry a variety of weapons includes MBDA Marte-MK2N anti-ship missiles, heavy torpedoes, mines. Any surface warship or submarine of enemy forces must be count thousand times to enter Bangladesh’s territorial water bodies.
> 
> Besides AMPA Bangladesh Navy buying two more advanced Chinese attack submarines. More small navy vessels are going to be inducted within next two years alongside large displacement surface warships. By these acquisitions, Bangladesh Navy would be South Asia’s second biggest naval force and one of the largest in Asia


Cheers brother.


----------



## Mahim Pervez

bluesky said:


> https://defenseupdatebangladesh.wor...vy-buying-c295-ampa-with-marte-mk2n-missiles/
> *Indian SUBMARINEs & Burmese WARSHIPS Be Aware, Bangladesh Navy Buying C295 AMPA (With Marte-MK2N Missiles)*
> 
> Bangladesh Navy to buy Airbus Defense CASA C295 Armed MPA aircraft for anti-submarine warfare missions



It's just a transport aircraft :/


----------



## BDforever



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Mahim Pervez said:


> It's just a transport aircraft :/


There are variants of it. Please read it again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahim Pervez

Vito Corleone said:


> There are variants of it. Please read it again.


Yeap but Bangladesh have bought it for Army aviation for transportation. 
And the news of procuring it for navy is totally hoax


----------



## bluesky

Mahim Pervez said:


> It's just a transport aircraft :/


What for you are insisting also in the subsequent post that is a transport plane? Who told you this? Please read again the title and the news before you say again that it is a transport plane. It is fitted with missiles meant for attacking submarines. Who told you also that the news is a hoax?

*"Avionics systems onboard the multirole maritime patrol aircraft*
The C295 MPA is fitted with an advanced integrated avionics system. The avionics suite consists of four liquid crystal displays and associated control units.

A set of geophysical sensors provide attitude, heading and air data information. Other subsystems include an AHRS (attitude and heading reference system), an ADS (air data system), a FMS (flight management system) and an automatic flight control system.

The aircraft is fitted with a fully integrated tactical system (FITS) for mission control.

The system comprises a range of sensors and components including search radar, electro-optic / infrared sensors (EO/IR), electronic support measures (ESM) / an electronic intelligence system (ELINT), COMINT, a magnetic anomaly detector (MAD), an IFF interrogator, a SATCOM, a datalink and a Link-11.

Other subsystems include acoustics systems, an automatic identification system (ais) and sea pollution detection systems.

The FITS ASW version underwent operational evaluation (OPEVAL) and conducted anti-submarine and anti-surface missions during Nato exercises".

*"Weapon systems of the widely used C295 maritime patrol aircraft*
The C295 has up to six underwing hard points for weapon systems. The hard points can hold torpedoes, anti-surface missiles, mines and depth charges.

A C295 MPA anti-submarine variant has successfully conducted its first torpedo launch test in May 2010.

"As of November 2011, Airbus Military sold 85 C295 aircraft across 12 countries."
The aircraft is equipped with self-protection equipment including cockpit armour, a radar warning receiver (RWR), a missile approach warning system (MAWS) and a laser warning receiver (LWR).

The aircraft can fire chaff / flares to deceive the incoming radar-directed anti-aircraft artillery (AAA), radar command-guided missiles, radar homing guided missiles and infrared guided missiles.

The C295 MPA is powered by two PW127 turboprop engines driving Hamilton Sundstrand Type 568F-5 six bladed propellers. Each propeller has a diameter of 3.9m. The engine provides a nominal take-off power of 2,645shp.

The main landing gear is equipped with independent oleo-pneumatic type shock-absorber units retract rearwards into the fuselage. Two interconnected levered legs featuring four wheels are arranged in a tandem configuration on each side.

The nose landing gear has two wheels arranged in twin configuration. The brake system is equipped with an anti-skid control system".


----------



## Mahim Pervez

bluesky said:


> What for you are insisting also in the subsequent post that is a transport plane? Who told you this? Please read again the title and the news before you say again that it is a transport plane. It is fitted with missiles meant for attacking submarines. Who told you also that the news is a hoax?
> 
> *"Avionics systems onboard the multirole maritime patrol aircraft*
> The C295 MPA is fitted with an advanced integrated avionics system. The avionics suite consists of four liquid crystal displays and associated control units.
> 
> A set of geophysical sensors provide attitude, heading and air data information. Other subsystems include an AHRS (attitude and heading reference system), an ADS (air data system), a FMS (flight management system) and an automatic flight control system.
> 
> The aircraft is fitted with a fully integrated tactical system (FITS) for mission control.
> 
> The system comprises a range of sensors and components including search radar, electro-optic / infrared sensors (EO/IR), electronic support measures (ESM) / an electronic intelligence system (ELINT), COMINT, a magnetic anomaly detector (MAD), an IFF interrogator, a SATCOM, a datalink and a Link-11.
> 
> Other subsystems include acoustics systems, an automatic identification system (ais) and sea pollution detection systems.
> 
> The FITS ASW version underwent operational evaluation (OPEVAL) and conducted anti-submarine and anti-surface missions during Nato exercises".
> 
> *"Weapon systems of the widely used C295 maritime patrol aircraft*
> The C295 has up to six underwing hard points for weapon systems. The hard points can hold torpedoes, anti-surface missiles, mines and depth charges.
> 
> A C295 MPA anti-submarine variant has successfully conducted its first torpedo launch test in May 2010.
> 
> "As of November 2011, Airbus Military sold 85 C295 aircraft across 12 countries."
> The aircraft is equipped with self-protection equipment including cockpit armour, a radar warning receiver (RWR), a missile approach warning system (MAWS) and a laser warning receiver (LWR).
> 
> The aircraft can fire chaff / flares to deceive the incoming radar-directed anti-aircraft artillery (AAA), radar command-guided missiles, radar homing guided missiles and infrared guided missiles.
> 
> The C295 MPA is powered by two PW127 turboprop engines driving Hamilton Sundstrand Type 568F-5 six bladed propellers. Each propeller has a diameter of 3.9m. The engine provides a nominal take-off power of 2,645shp.
> 
> The main landing gear is equipped with independent oleo-pneumatic type shock-absorber units retract rearwards into the fuselage. Two interconnected levered legs featuring four wheels are arranged in a tandem configuration on each side.
> 
> The nose landing gear has two wheels arranged in twin configuration. The brake system is equipped with an anti-skid control system".


I think I got confused between BA's procuring of Casa 295 and this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahim Pervez

bluesky said:


> Who told you also that the news is a hoax?


Maybe because I know who are spreading these news.It was a old rumor that all of our 3 force will buy C-295 Or C-235. Army have bought it,BAF moved for only AWACS but there's no confirmation from Navy that we are buying these


----------



## Michael Corleone

Mahim Pervez said:


> Maybe because I know who are spreading these news.It was a old rumor that all of our 3 force will buy C-295 Or C-235. Army have bought it,BAF moved for only AWACS but there's no confirmation from Navy that we are buying these


It only makes sense if there is commonality between forces. Eases maintenance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB
BN's Guided Missile Corvette "BNS Dhaleshwari" বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনীর গাইডেড মিসাইল কর্ভেট "বিএনএস ধলেশ্বরী"।
এটি যুক্তরাজ্যে made in the U.K নির্মিত একটি কর্ভেট যা joined in 2011 ২০১১ সালে বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনীর বহরে যুক্ত হয়।
অস্ত্র হিসেবে এতে আছে একটি 1 x Ak-176 মেইনগান, ৪ টি 4 x C-704 AShM এবং দুইটি 2 x20mm Auto Cannon.
এভিয়েশন ফ্যাসিলিটি হিসেবে Heli Deck for Chopper হেলিকপ্টার বহন করতে পারে।*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sahureka2

Banglar Bir said:


> *Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB
> BN's Guided Missile Corvette "BNS Dhaleshwari" বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনীর গাইডেড মিসাইল কর্ভেট "বিএনএস ধলেশ্বরী"।
> এটি যুক্তরাজ্যে made in the U.K নির্মিত একটি কর্ভেট যা joined in 2011 ২০১১ সালে বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনীর বহরে যুক্ত হয়।
> অস্ত্র হিসেবে এতে আছে একটি 1 x Ak-176 মেইনগান, ৪ টি 4 x C-704 AShM এবং দুইটি 2 x20mm Auto Cannon.
> এভিয়েশন ফ্যাসিলিটি হিসেবে Heli Deck for Chopper হেলিকপ্টার বহন করতে পারে।*


as it has been written in the past, excellent weapons for Corvette Minerva class

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

sahureka2 said:


> as it has been written in the past, excellent weapons for Corvette Minerva class



Very well noted....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Bangladesh naval ship ‘Somudra Avijan’ visits Sri Lanka*
SAM Staff, October 25, 2017




The Bangladesh Naval Ship Somudra Avijan arrived at the port of Colombo on a goodwill visit on Monday (October 23).

The ship was welcomed by the Sri Lanka Navy in accordance with naval traditions upon her arrival. The Defence Attaché at the Bangladesh High Commission in Sri Lanka, Commodore S Aslam Parvez was also present on the occasion.

The Commanding Officer of the ship, Commander M Moniruzzaman called on the Commander Western Naval Area, Rear Admiral Niraja Attygalle at the Western Naval Command Headquarters. Mementoes were also exchanged at the conclusion of the cordial discussion held.

The ship’s crew is scheduled to take part in a number of friendly sports events and other programmes organized by the Sri Lanka Navy during their 4-day official visit to Sri Lanka. BNS Somudra Avijan is due to leave on 26 October.
SOURCE CEYLON TODAY
https://southasianmonitor.com/2017/10/25/bangladesh-naval-ship-somudra-avijan-visits-sri-lanka/



sahureka2 said:


> as it has been written in the past, excellent weapons for Corvette Minerva class


The only issue, that I presume,could relate to the Coast Guards being placed directly under the Ministry of Home Affairs,similar to BGB,Police and other Para Military Forces.
Arming these Corvettes with AShM, SAM,etc,could raise the Eyebrows of our dearest friendly neighbour. i could be wrong here.
However,we have the TOT,along with the required equipments,in times of crisis/war ,all National assets inclusive of civilian ones automatically are placed under the Armed Forces disposal.All necessary upgradation could be undertaken,as required.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gslv mk3

bluesky said:


> By these acquisitions, Bangladesh Navy would be South Asia’s second biggest naval force and one of the largest in Asia



Is this from a reputed source ? Sounds pure fanboyish.


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

sahureka2 said:


> as it has been written in the past, excellent weapons for Corvette Minerva class



hmm.... plz don't forget the utility of that helicopter deck in the back....
for that reason alone, I like the Cassiopea-class ships..... the Castle-class only has a platform; no hanger..... Cassiopea-class is more capable in that sense...

helicopters are very important machines.... in a lost of cases, they define capability of ships....












Banglar Bir said:


> *Bangladesh naval ship ‘Somudra Avijan’ visits Sri Lanka*
> SAM Staff, October 25, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bangladesh Naval Ship Somudra Avijan arrived at the port of Colombo on a goodwill visit on Monday (October 23).
> 
> The ship was welcomed by the Sri Lanka Navy in accordance with naval traditions upon her arrival. The Defence Attaché at the Bangladesh High Commission in Sri Lanka, Commodore S Aslam Parvez was also present on the occasion.
> 
> The Commanding Officer of the ship, Commander M Moniruzzaman called on the Commander Western Naval Area, Rear Admiral Niraja Attygalle at the Western Naval Command Headquarters. Mementoes were also exchanged at the conclusion of the cordial discussion held.
> 
> The ship’s crew is scheduled to take part in a number of friendly sports events and other programmes organized by the Sri Lanka Navy during their 4-day official visit to Sri Lanka. BNS Somudra Avijan is due to leave on 26 October.
> SOURCE CEYLON TODAY
> https://southasianmonitor.com/2017/10/25/bangladesh-naval-ship-somudra-avijan-visits-sri-lanka/
> 
> 
> The only issue, that I presume,could relate to the Coast Guards being placed directly under the Ministry of Home Affairs,similar to BGB,Police and other Para Military Forces.
> Arming these Corvettes with AShM, SAM,etc,could raise the Eyebrows of our dearest friendly neighbour. i could be wrong here.
> However,we have the TOT,along with the required equipments,in times of crisis/war ,all National assets inclusive of civilian ones automatically are placed under the Armed Forces disposal.All necessary upgradation could be undertaken,as required.



"we have the TOT,along with the required equipments,in times of crisis/war ,all National assets inclusive of civilian ones automatically are placed under the Armed Forces disposal.All necessary upgradation could be undertaken,as required." - very well said....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Banglar Bir said:


> *Bangladesh naval ship ‘Somudra Avijan’ visits Sri Lanka*
> SAM Staff, October 25, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bangladesh Naval Ship Somudra Avijan arrived at the port of Colombo on a goodwill visit on Monday (October 23).
> 
> The ship was welcomed by the Sri Lanka Navy in accordance with naval traditions upon her arrival. The Defence Attaché at the Bangladesh High Commission in Sri Lanka, Commodore S Aslam Parvez was also present on the occasion.
> 
> The Commanding Officer of the ship, Commander M Moniruzzaman called on the Commander Western Naval Area, Rear Admiral Niraja Attygalle at the Western Naval Command Headquarters. Mementoes were also exchanged at the conclusion of the cordial discussion held.
> 
> The ship’s crew is scheduled to take part in a number of friendly sports events and other programmes organized by the Sri Lanka Navy during their 4-day official visit to Sri Lanka. BNS Somudra Avijan is due to leave on 26 October.
> SOURCE CEYLON TODAY
> https://southasianmonitor.com/2017/10/25/bangladesh-naval-ship-somudra-avijan-visits-sri-lanka/
> 
> 
> The only issue, that I presume,could relate to the Coast Guards being placed directly under the Ministry of Home Affairs,similar to BGB,Police and other Para Military Forces.
> Arming these Corvettes with AShM, SAM,etc,could raise the Eyebrows of our dearest friendly neighbour. i could be wrong here.
> However,we have the TOT,along with the required equipments,in times of crisis/war ,all National assets inclusive of civilian ones automatically are placed under the Armed Forces disposal.All necessary upgradation could be undertaken,as required.


We have tot to build Minerva class corvettes?


----------



## Bilal9

Vito Corleone said:


> We have tot to build Minerva class corvettes?



I believe what he meant to say was that we have ToT to build the class of corvettes we _plan_ to build. In our case that would be the current standard ASW corvette C13B class (1300 tons), a derivative of the PLAN 056 class, two of which will be built locally in the next few years. Third/Fourth hulls already almost completed in China so this would mean we will have six (Maybe eight) by 2020.



gslv mk3 said:


> Is this from a reputed source ? Sounds pure fanboyish.



With recent fleet additions/expansions as well as planned/ongoing naval builds locally and abroad, Bangladesh Navy fleet is now slightly larger than Pakistan Navy and second only to Indian fleet in numbers, tonnage and capability.

https://thediplomat.com/2016/12/the-bay-of-bengal-naval-arms-race/

The role and scope of activities of the navies in Pakistan/Bangladesh compared to India are vastly different however.

Speaking for Bangladesh Navy and Coast Guard, it can be said that they are primarily involved in EEZ/fisheries patrol, defensive naval roles/tactics and also very strong in SAR training activities.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

Bilal9 said:


> With recent fleet additions/expansions as well as planned/ongoing naval builds locally and abroad, Bangladesh Navy fleet is now slightly larger than Pakistan Navy and second only to Indian fleet in numbers, tonnage and capability.



How exactly? PN still have a larger & more capable fleet.


----------



## Bilal9

gslv mk3 said:


> How exactly? PN still have a larger & more capable fleet.



You have to go study the subject if you don't want to take my word for it. At this point in time this is how its stands.

Pakistan could have major expansion plans however frigate and sub-wise which they don't divulge ahead of time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

Bilal9 said:


> You have to go study the subject if you don't want to take my word for it. At this point in time this is how its stands.
> 
> Pakistan could have major expansion plans however frigate and sub-wise which they don't divulge ahead of time.



Considering the frigates & submarines alone, here is how it stands, PN vs BN

9 vs 4 missile frigates 
2 hashmat + 3 khalid class vs 2 Ming class (PN have the clear qualitative advantage)

And future acquisitions...

4 ada class vs 2 type 053H3 + unknown number of locally built frigates 
8 aip submarines vs 2 submarines (new build?)


----------



## BDforever

gslv mk3 said:


> Considering the frigates & submarines alone, here is how it stands, PN vs BN
> 
> 9 vs 4 missile frigates
> 2 hashmat + 3 khalid class vs 2 Ming class (PN have the clear qualitative advantage)
> 
> And future acquisitions...
> 
> 4 ada class vs 2 type 053H3 + unknown number of locally built frigates
> 8 aip submarines vs 2 submarines (new build?)


I agree , currently PN is stronger.

now , so far info of BN's fleet 2025.
8 Durjoy class (4 active, 4 upcoming)
8 C13B class (2 active, 2 underconstruction in China and rest 4 will be built in BD)
current 4 Guided missile Frigates
6 Indigenous Build Frigates .
4 Type053H3 Frigates (upcoming from next year)
4 subs at least (2 active)
4 New Minesweepers. ( upcoming)
2 Hydrographic Survey Ships (upcoming)
1 Training Ship (upcoming)
currently 4 aircrafts (2 AW109 and 2 Dornier MPA)
upcoming 4 AW159, 2 AW101, 2 Dornier MPA and 2 C-295MPA

**** Forgot to mention 2 castle class modified corvettes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gslv mk3

BDforever said:


> 6 Indigenous Build Frigates .
> 4 Type053H3 Frigates



Would love to see some sources for these...


----------



## BDforever

gslv mk3 said:


> Would love to see some sources for these...


already been posted multiple times of news media sources.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

BDforever said:


> I agree , currently PN is stronger.
> 
> now , so far info of BN's fleet 2025.
> 8 Durjoy class (4 active, 4 upcoming)
> 8 C13B class (2 active, 2 underconstruction in China and rest 4 will be built in BD)
> current 4 Guided missile Frigates
> 6 Indigenous Build Frigates .
> 4 Type053H3 Frigates (upcoming from next year)
> 4 subs at least (2 active)
> 4 New Minesweepers. ( upcoming)
> 2 Hydrographic Survey Ships (upcoming)
> 1 Training Ship (upcoming)
> currently 4 aircrafts (2 AW109 and 2 Dornier MPA)
> upcoming 4 AW159, 2 AW101, 2 Dornier MPA and 2 C-295MPA



I would also think that 1 squadron of fighters will be assigned by then for BNAF. 12-16 SU-30SMEs will be ideal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

BDforever said:


> already been posted multiple times of news media sources.



please point me to one. Last time I checked, it was 2 Type 053H3.


----------



## BDforever

gslv mk3 said:


> please point me to one. Last time I checked, it was 2 Type 053H3.


well then wait for 2 comes first

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

gslv mk3 said:


> Considering the frigates & submarines alone, here is how it stands, PN vs BN



There a lot of other components that make up a Navy besides frigates & subs, but no one is trying to compare PN vs. BN, it is a fools errand. The two navies face completely different scenarios, have different budgets and mission objectives. You can't compare apples to oranges. However Bangladesh' rate of expansion is (I'd argue) on a higher upswing than PN, at least as of now.

PN faces a perpetually hostile IN to the East and South, Bangladesh doesn't (so far as we know).

Hence PN's stressing local frigate & sub builds and seeking self-sufficiency in sub-capable nukes and other nukes. There is significant work ongoing for conventional AShM Missiles and Surface to Surface projectiles as well,

http://quwa.org/2016/12/14/pakistan-successfully-tests-babur-version-2-cruise-missile/

Those pioneering efforts in Pakistan have no parallel (yet) within Bangladesh, though I expect that to change (because of recent foreign policy impact). In fact so far Bangladesh Navy has enjoyed a relatively threat-free existence in the BoB neighborhood.

If these sound like nice alibis for Bangladesh Navy being sub-par, it shouldn't. Our Navy has ts share of laxity and ineptitude like any other Navy, including the Navy of our bigger neighbor. Rogue behavior from Myanmar Junta will change its priorities I'm sure.

There is a need for stronger frigate fleets & sub-based deterrents in the BoB patrol area for BN, in addition to other smaller vessel based patrol fleets closer to shore. Eventually all will be indigenous builds. Most of it already is, except Frigates and larger corvettes.



> 9 vs 4 missile frigates



Those numbers are deceptive. Out of the 9, Five *Tariq-class destroyers* are ex-Royal Navy Type 21 frigates (which although heavily refurbished) are long overdue for replacement. Other than the four F22P now operational, Pakistani Navy officials themselves have stated that replacements for the Tariq Class were in the offing, and we have heard either four more F22P builds at KSEW or ToT based MilGem Frigate builds.

For Bangladesh' situation, as @BDforever stated,

Current 4 Guided missile Frigates (including BNS BB, which is heavily modernized)
6 Indigenous Build Frigates w/ToT (could be at a minimum like the C28A, see below, or as involved as the 054A variant, but definitely with VLS launchers and connected electronic warfare suites and fast data-bus support this time).
4 Type 053H3 Frigates (upcoming from next year) - this has been confirmed from reliable BN sources.
So 8 relatively modern stopgap frigates within 2019 and then 6 more indigenous ones within 2025.

C28A class frigate (heavy corvette) 3000 tons






TYPE 054A “JIANGKAI II” class AIR DEFENSE frigate 4000 tons








> 2 hashmat + 3 khalid class vs 2 Ming class (PN have the clear qualitative advantage)



The Ming class in Bangladesh is a stopgap measure for sub training purposes, you can't run sub operations with two decade old platforms...two more are either being built or will be transferred....probably Song class and with AIP. In any case, having four subs are more than sufficient deterrent for Bangladesh' enemies.



> And future acquisitions...
> 
> 4 ada class vs 2 type 053H3 + unknown number of locally built frigates



ADA Class is a large corvette (armed as one), 053H3 are Frigates. Plus local builds of frigates in Bangladesh are more or less certain (I don't want to go into all the myriad reasons why) which will be the equivalent of the ADA class. Judging from buzz in the military forums and personal confirmations from BN personnel all the Bangladeshi members here know.



> 8 aip submarines vs 2 submarines (new build?)



PN has started its Sub program way ahead of us (two decades) because of deterring IN sub capability and this is evident in their number of subs. We had no such need until now, but as I said, this will change.

You also forgot about Inshore and Mid-shore smaller patrol vessels which are as important (if not more) for BN and PN for EEZ and sea-lane patrols.

While PN is largely dependent on foreign builds for this (small numbers of Azmat/Jalalat/Jurrat classes are exceptions and a future OPV purchase), Bangladesh' fleet for this class of patrol vessel are far larger and almost entirely locally built. These are vessels from the Durjoy class (650 tons).





down to a half dozen other classes from 150 to 350 tons displacement, which will all be replaced with a unified design called the Padma class (350 tons). Five Padma Class vessels are already commissioned, but 25 will join the naval fleet within 2025, being built in batches of five.





And we haven't even started on the local Coast Guard patrol vessel builds, which include (again) a half-dozen different classes (see below),

FPB CGS Kutubdia Class 235 tons





IPV CGS Shobuj Bangla Class 300 tons





IPV CGS Ruposhi Bangla class 195 tons





with the 1300 ton Italian ex-Minerva class being the BCGS 'Leader class'.







BDforever said:


> I agree , currently PN is stronger.
> now , so far info of BN's fleet 2025.
> 8 Durjoy class (4 active, 4 upcoming)
> 8 C13B class (2 active, 2 underconstruction in China and rest 4 will be built in BD)
> current 4 Guided missile Frigates
> 6 Indigenous Build Frigates .
> 4 Type 053H3 Frigates (upcoming from next year)
> 4 subs at least (2 active)
> 4 New Minesweepers. ( upcoming)
> 2 Hydrographic Survey Ships (upcoming)
> 1 Training Ship (upcoming)
> currently 4 aircrafts (2 AW109 and 2 Dornier MPA)
> upcoming 4 AW159, 2 AW101, 2 Dornier MPA and 2 C-295MPA
> 
> **** Forgot to mention 2 castle class modified corvettes.



Very comprehensive list Mr. Bilai lover (and largely accurate). 

So my last word on this is that BN and PN naval build capabilities are largely complementary. Both our countries should help each other to get ahead in naval builds.

@Penguin bhai for his valuable comments.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Banglar Bir

Bilal9 said:


> *There a lot of other components that make up a Navy besides frigates & subs, but no one is trying to compare PN vs. BN, it is a fool's errand*.* The two navies face completely different scenarios, have different budgets and mission objectives*.
> *So my last word on this is that BN and PN naval build capabilities are largely complementary. Both our countries should help each other to get ahead in naval builds.*


An Excellent analysis and a detailed self explanatory article. Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Bilal9 said:


> There a lot of other components that make up a Navy besides frigates & subs, but no one is trying to compare PN vs. BN, it is a fools errand. The two navies face completely different scenarios, have different budgets and mission objectives. You can't compare apples to oranges. However Bangladesh' rate of expansion is (I'd argue) on a higher upswing than PN, at least as of now.
> 
> PN faces a perpetually hostile IN to the East and South, Bangladesh doesn't (so far as we know).
> 
> Hence PN's stressing local frigate & sub builds and seeking self-sufficiency in sub-capable nukes and other nukes. There is significant work ongoing for conventional AShM Missiles and Surface to Surface projectiles as well,
> 
> http://quwa.org/2016/12/14/pakistan-successfully-tests-babur-version-2-cruise-missile/
> 
> Those pioneering efforts in Pakistan have no parallel (yet) within Bangladesh, though I expect that to change (because of recent foreign policy impact). In fact so far Bangladesh Navy has enjoyed a relatively threat-free existence in the BoB neighborhood.
> 
> If these sound like nice alibis for Bangladesh Navy being sub-par, it shouldn't. Our Navy has ts share of laxity and ineptitude like any other Navy, including the Navy of our bigger neighbor. Rogue behavior from Myanmar Junta will change its priorities I'm sure.
> 
> There is a need for stronger frigate fleets & sub-based deterrents in the BoB patrol area for BN, in addition to other smaller vessel based patrol fleets closer to shore. Eventually all will be indigenous builds. Most of it already is, except Frigates and larger corvettes.
> 
> 
> 
> Those numbers are deceptive. Out of the 9, Five *Tariq-class destroyers* are ex-Royal Navy Type 21 frigates (which although heavily refurbished) are long overdue for replacement. Other than the four F22P now operational, Pakistani Navy officials themselves have stated that replacements for the Tariq Class were in the offing, and we have heard either four more F22P builds at KSEW or ToT based MilGem Frigate builds.
> 
> For Bangladesh' situation, as @BDforever stated,
> 
> Current 4 Guided missile Frigates (including BNS BB, which is heavily modernized)
> 6 Indigenous Build Frigates w/ToT (could be at a minimum like the C28A, see below, or as involved as the 054A variant, but definitely with VLS launchers and connected electronic warfare suites and fast data-bus support this time).
> 4 Type 053H3 Frigates (upcoming from next year) - this has been confirmed from reliable BN sources.
> So 8 relatively modern stopgap frigates within 2019 and then 6 more indigenous ones within 2025.
> 
> C28A class frigate (heavy corvette) 3000 tons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TYPE 054A “JIANGKAI II” class AIR DEFENSE frigate 4000 tons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Ming class in Bangladesh is a stopgap measure for sub training purposes, you can't run sub operations with two decade old platforms...two more are either being built or will be transferred....probably Song class and with AIP. In any case, having four subs are more than sufficient deterrent for Bangladesh' enemies.
> 
> 
> 
> ADA Class is a large corvette (armed as one), 053H3 are Frigates. Plus local builds of frigates in Bangladesh are more or less certain (I don't want to go into all the myriad reasons why) which will be the equivalent of the ADA class. Judging from buzz in the military forums and personal confirmations from BN personnel all the Bangladeshi members here know.
> 
> 
> 
> PN has started its Sub program way ahead of us (two decades) because of deterring IN sub capability and this is evident in their number of subs. We had no such need until now, but as I said, this will change.
> 
> You also forgot about Inshore and Mid-shore smaller patrol vessels which are as important (if not more) for BN and PN for EEZ and sea-lane patrols.
> 
> While PN is largely dependent on foreign builds for this (small numbers of Azmat/Jalalat/Jurrat classes are exceptions and a future OPV purchase), Bangladesh' fleet for this class of patrol vessel are far larger and almost entirely locally built. These are vessels from the Durjoy class (650 tons).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> down to a half dozen other classes from 150 to 350 tons displacement, which will all be replaced with a unified design called the Padma class (350 tons). Five Padma Class vessels are already commissioned, but 25 will join the naval fleet within 2025, being built in batches of five.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we haven't even started on the local Coast Guard patrol vessel builds, which include (again) a half-dozen different classes (see below),
> 
> FPB CGS Kutubdia Class 235 tons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IPV CGS Shobuj Bangla Class 300 tons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IPV CGS Ruposhi Bangla class 195 tons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with the 1300 ton Italian ex-Minerva class being the BCGS 'Leader class'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very comprehensive list Mr. Bilai lover (and largely accurate).
> 
> So my last word on this is that BN and PN naval build capabilities are largely complementary. Both our countries should help each other to get ahead in naval builds.
> 
> @Penguin bhai for his valuable comments.


they're in kinda "seeing-is-believing" state of mind.... you can write a lot, but they won't get convinced.... and actually its not our job to convince them.... let them find it out when we actually receive our toys....

and we haven't even discussed helicopter-capable ships, OPVs, missile boats, etc..... there's too many things in the pipeline to make them feel shocked....

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB
বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনীর স্পেশাল কমান্ডো টিম Bangladesh Navy SWADS এর Diving and Salvage টিমের জন্য অত্যাধুনিক Surface Supplied Diving System (SSDS) এর দরপত্র ডেকেছে DGDP.

এগুলো purchased from the US/European made মার্কিন যুক্তরাষ্ট্র এবং ইউরোপীয় দেশ থেকে কেনা হবে।
টেন্ডার লিংক*-http://www.dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/s_doc/1707.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Banglar Bir

*দেশের প্রথম যুদ্ধজাহাজ নির্মাণকারী শিপইয়ার্ড *
*Dockyard & Engineering Works Ltd. Narayanganj*




Defense Update Bangladesh
*Published on Oct 25, 2017
Dockyard & Engineering Works Limited or DEW Ltd is a Bangladeshi shipbuilding industry operated by the Bangladesh Navy, located in Narayanganj. 
This shipyard builds inshore patrol vessels, harbor patrol crafts, coast guard patrol crafts, landing craft utility, landing craft tanks, medium cargo vessels and high-speed boats. 
DEW Ltd targeted to build 6,000 DWT ship within 2020. 
This is the oldest shipyard in Bangladesh, established in 1922. Various types naval ships being built in DEW and in future some larger warships also will built as per the plan*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sahureka2

Preparations for testing and shooting with the 25mm Thug Machine, at edge of PL 74 Kamaruzzaman

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## sahureka2

sahureka2 said:


>


it is important to note that , the superstructure where they installed the KBA 25/80 is bolted directly above the base on which previously supported the 76/62 Compact

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

sahureka2 said:


> it is important to note that , the superstructure where they installed the KBA 25/80 is bolted directly above the base on which previously supported the 76/62 Compact



Interesting!

So - theoretically, one could still retrofit or install 76/62 super rapid units in place on these mounts. They are fitted on board Italian Navy Comandante class offshore patrol vessels, this OPV (a bit larger displacement than the leader class OPV's) has pennant P-493 (ITS Comandante Foscari).

*Oto-Melara / Oto-Breda
76/62 Compact - 76/62 Super Rapid*
76mm (3") / 62-caliber naval gun system








The Oto-Melara / Oto-Breda 76/62SR 76mm (3-inches) 62-caliber Super Rapid gun is a lightweight, automatic loading, rapid fire naval gun system used against shore, sea and air targets. 

*Manufacturer:* 1963-2001 Oto-Melara / 2001- OtoBreda
*Produced:* Compact: 1963- / Super Rapid: 1988-

*Technical data:*
*Caliber:* 3 inches / 76,2 mm
*Barrel lenght:* 186 inches / 4,72 meters (= 62 caliber)
*Weight:* 7900kg, empty (Super Rapid)
*Shell: *76 x 900 mm / 12,34 kilograms
*Elevation:* - 15° to + 85°
*Traverse:* 360°
*Rate of fire:* Compact: 85 rpm / Super Rapid: selectable from single shot up to 120 rpm
*Muzzle Velocity: *925 m/s (1100 m/s - DART)
*Magazine: *Compact: 80 rounds / SR: 85 rounds

*Range: *
16 kilometers with standard ammunition
20 km with extended range ammunition
up to 40 km with VULCANO ammunition


*Evolution:*
- Compact
- Super Rapid
- Stealth casing
- DAVIDE/STRALES radio frequency guidance system for DART guided ammunition

*Ammunition:*
- *HE* (high explosive) - 6,296kg / Range 16km / effective range 8km (4km vs. air targets at elev. 85°)
- *MOM* (multi-role OTO munition)
- *PFF* (pre-formed fragmentation) - anti-missile ammunition
- *SAPOM* (semi-armored piercing OTO munition) - 6,35kg / Range 16km
- *SAPOMER* (semi-armored piercing OTO munition, extended range) - Range 20km
- *DART* (driven ammunition reduced time of flight) - sub-calibre guided ammunition against multiple targets 
(missiles and maneuvering targets at sea) 4,2kg in barrel / 3,5kg in flight / 660mm lenght / effective range >8km
- *VULCANO* (76mm unguided and guided extended range ammunition) - under development

*In service with more than 50 Navy’s*
see also: Mk-75 76mm gun (US Navy) 

*images*






OtoBreda 76/62SR Super Rapid with DAVIDE/STRALES guidance system





OtoBreda 76/62SR super rapid gun with DAVIDE/STRALES system for DART guided ammunition aboard ITS Comandante Foscari (P 493)





OtoBreda 76/62SR super rapid gun with DAVIDE/STRALES system for DART guided ammunition aboard ITS Comandante Foscari (P 493)





OtoBreda 76/62SR super rapid gun with DAVIDE/STRALES system for DART guided ammunition aboard ITS Cavour (C 550)





OtoBreda 76/62SR super rapid gun with DAVIDE/STRALES system for DART guided ammunition aboard ITS Virginio Fasan (F 591)





OtoBreda 76/62SR super rapid gun with DAVIDE/STRALES system for DART guided ammunition aboard ITS Comandante Foscari (P 493)





OtoBreda 76/62SR super rapid gun aboard ITS Caio Duilio (D 554)





OtoBreda 76/62SR super rapid gun aboard ITS Caio Duilio (D 554)





OtoBreda 76/62SR super rapid gun aboard RSS Steadfast (FFG 70)





Oto-Melara 76mm/62-caliber gun aboard ITS Audace (D 551)





Oto-Melara 76mm/62-caliber gun aboard ITS Sfinge (F 554)





Oto-Melara 76mm/62-caliber gun aboard ITS Sfinge (F 554)





Oto-Melara 76/62 gun aboard German Navy Type 122 Bremen class Frigate FGS Niedersachsen (F 208)





Oto-Melara 76/62 gun aboard German Navy Type 122 Bremen class Frigate FGS Niedersachsen (F 208)















Oto-Melara 76/62 gun aboard an Italian Navy Comandanti class OPV

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Homo Sapiens

Bilal9 said:


> and a future OPV purchase), Bangladesh' fleet for this class of patrol vessel are far larger and almost entirely locally built. These are vessels from the Durjoy class (650 tons).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> down to a half dozen other classes from 150 to 350 tons displacement, which will all be replaced with a unified design called the Padma class (350 tons). Five Padma Class vessels are already commissioned, but 25 will join the naval fleet within 2025, being built in batches of five.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we haven't even started on the local Coast Guard patrol vessel builds, which include (again) a half-dozen different classes (see below),


Does building so many small to medium sized surface fleet necessary for Bangladesh? Wouldn't it be better to buy/build more submarine and frigate instead considering the potential hostile navy engagement? Seems like BN is thinking purely about defence not on defensive offense.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Homo Sapiens said:


> Does building so many small to medium sized surface fleet necessary for Bangladesh? Wouldn't it be better to buy/build more submarine and frigate instead considering the potential hostile navy engagement? Seems like BN is thinking purely about defence not on defensive offense.


it was a tactical move, i will not say in details but the strategy is good.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

BDforever said:


> it was a tactical move, i will not say in details but the strategy is good.


NO, Bigger is better...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehedi44

BDforever said:


> it was a tactical move, i will not say in details but the strategy is good.



What do you think of it? Looks damn sexy ....@BDforever
http://www.naval-technology.com/projects/andrasta-submarine/









*Complement*
19 crew, plus 2 passengers and 6 divers
*Overall Length*
48.8m
*Surfaced Displacement*
855t
*Diving Depth*
Over 200m
Expand

The 19-crew, 855t displacement, Andrasta submarine, announced by DCNS in September 2008, has been optimised for littoral operations in coastal waters, but remains a formidable adversary in blue (deep) water environments.

The submarine is named after Andrasta, the Celtic goddess of war whose name means victorious or invincible. The prime contractor, DCNS, considers that the Andrasta has no equivalent for littoral missions in terms of manoeuvrability and stealth.

*Andrasta submarine design*
The submarine design draws heavily on the proven configuration and systems adopted for the Scorpene family and has about 70% commonality with the Scorpene. The Andrasta surfaced displacement is 855t compared to the 1,790t to 2,010t displacement of the Scorpene. The submarine incorporates the same level of safety, stealth signatures and systems integration as the Scorpene.

"The SSK Andrasta submarine has been optimised for littoral operations in coastal waters."
The Andrasta can lurk on the seabed in coastal waters where the water depth is typically less than 100m. At a speed of 4kt the range is more than 3,000nm and more than 1,800nm at 8kt.

Andrasta is being presented to world markets at about half the cost of attack submarines such as the Scorpene. The Andrasta design can incorporate extra performance options which are not mandatory for littoral missions but which customer countries may require, without degrading the submarine’s efficiency.

For specials operations, the Andrasta has a deployment airlock for combat swimmers, electronic warfare and intelligence gathering systems.

*Andrasta missions*
The submarine missions cover anti-submarine warfare, anti-surface warfare, intelligence gathering, special operations, offensive mine mooring, covert tracking of illegal activities, single ship operations and cooperative operations with other ships or maritime assets. The Andrasta is equipped to communicate easily with other assets and command centres.

*Hull design*
The double-hull structure gives good survivability and surfaced sea keeping characteristics. An X-configuration rudder has independently operated surfaces for a high level of manoeuvrability including a small turning radius.

The small hull helps contribute to the submarine’s stealth characteristics. The submarine has a diving depth to 200m and a submerged endurance of five days. It also has a very low acoustic and visual signature.

*Command and control*
The Andrasta is equipped with the DCNS SUBTICS submarine tactical integrated combat system. SUBTICS systems are in operation aboard Scorpene submarines of the Chilean Navy and Agosta 90B submarines for the Pakistan Navy

The combat management system is integrated with the sonar and other sensors (optical, optronic, electronic support measures, radar) and carries out the location and identification of vessels, target tracking, tactical analysis, decision making, action management, exchange of tactical data via datalinks, the control of weapons systems and engagement of targets.

"Andrasta’s double-hull structure gives good survivability and surfaced sea keeping characteristics."
The submarine is equipped with high-precision navigation and surveillance systems for operation in littoral waters. Surveillance missions can be successfully carried out while the submarine is at rest on the seabed.

*Weapons*
The Andrasta can accommodate new-generation heavyweight torpedoes such as the Black Shark, anti-ship missiles such as the Exocet SM-39 and a mine-laying system. The torpedoes and missiles are stored and carried in the six forward torpedo tubes. The small hull size of the submarine does not accommodate torpedoes and missiles for reload.

*Special forces*
The Andrasta submarines, which can carry two passengers plus a team of six divers, can be deployed for special forces missions which gives the Andrasta an enhanced attack capability comparable to larger submarines. The submarine is fitted with a lock-out / lock-in chamber for combat swimmers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehedi44

there is one huge disadvantage....underwater endurance only five days

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mb444

Homo Sapiens said:


> Does building so many small to medium sized surface fleet necessary for Bangladesh? Wouldn't it be better to buy/build more submarine and frigate instead considering the potential hostile navy engagement? Seems like BN is thinking purely about defence not on defensive offense.




We would only be able to maintain a small fleet of expensive ships. Having lots surely maximises survivability of our fleet. 

The primary aim is probably to ensure complete surveillance coverage over our territories and also to build up critical mass of assets to prevent a blockade.

In terms of what you have asked I do believe ours is a defensive posture primarily. However subs are a completely offensive platforms and judging from indias response to the mings.. they have proved more than enough bang for the buck. Don't believe everything you read.... our neighbours can not track our subs.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bluesky

By seeing the pictures I could not understand how the big guns are fired. Is it by a computerized system?


----------



## Bilal9

mb444 said:


> We would only be able to maintain a small fleet of expensive ships. Having lots surely maximises survivability of our fleet.
> 
> The primary aim is probably to ensure complete surveillance coverage over our territories and also to build up critical mass of assets to prevent a blockade.
> 
> In terms of what you have asked I do believe ours is a defensive posture primarily. However subs are a completely offensive platforms and judging from indias response to the mings.. they have proved more than enough bang for the buck. Don't believe everything you read.... our neighbours can not track our subs.



I believe we should increase our sub fleet (Song class as discussed - or maybe the new Lada class) to numbering about four in addition to the two training mings....



Homo Sapiens said:


> Does building so many small to medium sized surface fleet necessary for Bangladesh? Wouldn't it be better to buy/build more submarine and frigate instead considering the potential hostile navy engagement? Seems like BN is thinking purely about defence not on defensive offense.



Yes building this many small to medium sized surface fleet is necessary right now for strategic reasons, as others have pointed out. I will write a detailed post later on why this is necessary...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

mehedi44 said:


> What do you think of it? Looks damn sexy ....@BDforever
> http://www.naval-technology.com/projects/andrasta-submarine/
> 
> View attachment 434625
> View attachment 434626
> 
> 
> *Complement*
> 19 crew, plus 2 passengers and 6 divers
> *Overall Length*
> 48.8m
> *Surfaced Displacement*
> 855t
> *Diving Depth*
> Over 200m
> Expand
> 
> The 19-crew, 855t displacement, Andrasta submarine, announced by DCNS in September 2008, has been optimised for littoral operations in coastal waters, but remains a formidable adversary in blue (deep) water environments.
> 
> The submarine is named after Andrasta, the Celtic goddess of war whose name means victorious or invincible. The prime contractor, DCNS, considers that the Andrasta has no equivalent for littoral missions in terms of manoeuvrability and stealth.
> 
> *Andrasta submarine design*
> The submarine design draws heavily on the proven configuration and systems adopted for the Scorpene family and has about 70% commonality with the Scorpene. The Andrasta surfaced displacement is 855t compared to the 1,790t to 2,010t displacement of the Scorpene. The submarine incorporates the same level of safety, stealth signatures and systems integration as the Scorpene.
> 
> "The SSK Andrasta submarine has been optimised for littoral operations in coastal waters."
> The Andrasta can lurk on the seabed in coastal waters where the water depth is typically less than 100m. At a speed of 4kt the range is more than 3,000nm and more than 1,800nm at 8kt.
> 
> Andrasta is being presented to world markets at about half the cost of attack submarines such as the Scorpene. The Andrasta design can incorporate extra performance options which are not mandatory for littoral missions but which customer countries may require, without degrading the submarine’s efficiency.
> 
> For specials operations, the Andrasta has a deployment airlock for combat swimmers, electronic warfare and intelligence gathering systems.
> 
> *Andrasta missions*
> The submarine missions cover anti-submarine warfare, anti-surface warfare, intelligence gathering, special operations, offensive mine mooring, covert tracking of illegal activities, single ship operations and cooperative operations with other ships or maritime assets. The Andrasta is equipped to communicate easily with other assets and command centres.
> 
> *Hull design*
> The double-hull structure gives good survivability and surfaced sea keeping characteristics. An X-configuration rudder has independently operated surfaces for a high level of manoeuvrability including a small turning radius.
> 
> The small hull helps contribute to the submarine’s stealth characteristics. The submarine has a diving depth to 200m and a submerged endurance of five days. It also has a very low acoustic and visual signature.
> 
> *Command and control*
> The Andrasta is equipped with the DCNS SUBTICS submarine tactical integrated combat system. SUBTICS systems are in operation aboard Scorpene submarines of the Chilean Navy and Agosta 90B submarines for the Pakistan Navy
> 
> The combat management system is integrated with the sonar and other sensors (optical, optronic, electronic support measures, radar) and carries out the location and identification of vessels, target tracking, tactical analysis, decision making, action management, exchange of tactical data via datalinks, the control of weapons systems and engagement of targets.
> 
> "Andrasta’s double-hull structure gives good survivability and surfaced sea keeping characteristics."
> The submarine is equipped with high-precision navigation and surveillance systems for operation in littoral waters. Surveillance missions can be successfully carried out while the submarine is at rest on the seabed.
> 
> *Weapons*
> The Andrasta can accommodate new-generation heavyweight torpedoes such as the Black Shark, anti-ship missiles such as the Exocet SM-39 and a mine-laying system. The torpedoes and missiles are stored and carried in the six forward torpedo tubes. The small hull size of the submarine does not accommodate torpedoes and missiles for reload.
> 
> *Special forces*
> The Andrasta submarines, which can carry two passengers plus a team of six divers, can be deployed for special forces missions which gives the Andrasta an enhanced attack capability comparable to larger submarines. The submarine is fitted with a lock-out / lock-in chamber for combat swimmers.


it is a luxury system for special force + it lacks speed+low endurance days.


----------



## masud

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

masud said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/


kemon asen masud bhai ? apnar page active na keno ?


----------



## masud

BDforever said:


> kemon asen masud bhai ? apnar page active na keno ?


Kiser page vai?


----------



## BDforever

masud said:


> Kiser page vai?


apnar fb defence page.


----------



## masud

BDforever said:


> apnar fb defence page.


amar to kono fb page nai vai......


----------



## BDforever

masud said:


> amar to kono fb page nai vai......


akhon nai, but you used to have


----------



## masud

BDforever said:


> akhon nai, but you used to have

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

masud said:


>


naki onno name a page khulesen ?


----------



## BDforever

masud said:


> bortomane amar kono online account nai vai. akhon ami to sodo ek jon student.........details can,t share bro.
> toba noton ek ta information share korte pari apnar sathe.
> india theke bangladesh er bivinno college a teacher pattase, bangladesh er student der teaching deyar jonno. kinto ai sob teacherder gotibidhi boddoi sondeho jonok bolei mone hossa. jemon ai sob teacher ra english, accounting, comunication etc subject paranor jonno asiyase. tobe mojar bepar hossa eder besi vag somai school- college er computer (student der jabotiyo tottho) niya gata gati korar agrohai besi bole mone hossa.........


nojor rakhen oder upor.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Homo Sapiens



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB*
6 November at 22:45 ·
*BN'S Khulna Shipyard constrected বাংলাদেশের খুলনা শিপইয়ার্ডে নির্মিত দুইটি লার্জ 2 X LPC পেট্রোল ক্রাফট (LPC) বিএনএস দুর্গম এবং বিএনএস নিশান,along with two Tug Boats সাথে দুইটি টাগবোট।

এগুলো দুর্জয় ক্লাস LPC এর উপর বেইস করে বানানো। 
Mainly for Anti Submarine Operations মুলত এন্টি সাবমেরিন অপারেশনের জন্য এগুলো নির্মিত হলেও এগুলো these are also capable for AShM এন্টিশিপ মিসাইলও বহন করতে সক্ষম।*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BDforever



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB
Today, Hon'ble President Comissioned আজ মহামান্য রাষ্ট্রপতি খুলনা সশিপইয়ার্ডে নির্মিত নৌবাহিনীর দুইটি 2 X LPC এবং ২ টি 2 X Submarime Tug boats at Khulna Shipyard সাবমেরিন টাগবোট এর উদ্বোধন করেছেন।

উক্ত অনুষ্ঠানে তিনি বলেছেন he further stated that very soon BN will add নৌবাহিনীর বহরে খুব শীঘ্রই যুক্ত হচ্ছে ২ টি 2 X Frigates,নতুন ফ্রিগেট, ২ 2 X Multi purpose Anti Submarime Helicopters টি মাল্টিপারপাস এন্টিসাবমেরিন হেলিকপ্টার, ২ টি 2 X Maritime Patrol Aircrafts মেরিটাইম পেট্রোল এয়ারক্রাফট এবং and Chittagong Dry Dock Limited (CDDL) will start building new Frigates ও ফ্রিগেট বানানোর কাজ হবে বলে জানিয়েছেন।

আগামী বছর নৌবাহিনীর জন্য কেনা ২ টি next year 2 XType-056 corvette will be also added যুক্ত হবে।
এছাড়া চীন থেকে ২ টি furthermore 2 X Type-053H3 Frigates will arrive next year কেনার কথাও শোনা গেছে যা আগামীবছর যুক্ত হবার কথা। 
এছাড়া আগামী বছর ২ টি along with 2 X AW-159 Wildcat এবং আরো ২ টি 2 X Dornior Do-228NG are schedled to join BN আসবে।*




Comment

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghost250

Banglar Bir said:


> *Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB
> Today, Hon'ble President Comissioned আজ মহামান্য রাষ্ট্রপতি খুলনা সশিপইয়ার্ডে নির্মিত নৌবাহিনীর দুইটি 2 X LPC এবং ২ টি 2 X Submarime Tug boats at Khulna Shipyard সাবমেরিন টাগবোট এর উদ্বোধন করেছেন।
> 
> উক্ত অনুষ্ঠানে তিনি বলেছেন he further stated that very soon BN will add নৌবাহিনীর বহরে খুব শীঘ্রই যুক্ত হচ্ছে ২ টি 2 X Frigates,নতুন ফ্রিগেট, ২ 2 X Multi purpose Anti Submarime Helicopters টি মাল্টিপারপাস এন্টিসাবমেরিন হেলিকপ্টার, ২ টি 2 X Maritime Patrol Aircrafts মেরিটাইম পেট্রোল এয়ারক্রাফট এবং and Chittagong Dry Dock Limited (CDDL) will start building new Frigates ও ফ্রিগেট বানানোর কাজ হবে বলে জানিয়েছেন।
> 
> আগামী বছর নৌবাহিনীর জন্য কেনা ২ টি next year 2 XType-056 corvette will be also added যুক্ত হবে।
> এছাড়া চীন থেকে ২ টি furthermore 2 X Type-053H3 Frigates will arrive next year কেনার কথাও শোনা গেছে যা আগামীবছর যুক্ত হবার কথা।
> এছাড়া আগামী বছর ২ টি along with 2 X AW-159 Wildcat এবং আরো ২ টি 2 X Dornior Do-228NG are schedled to join BN আসবে।*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comment


things r happening very fast for BN...
So,next year we will get 2 more type 056 corvette,2 053H3 frigates,2 more do228,2 AW-159 wildcats nd CDDL will start to build our own frigates..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

Banglar Bir said:


> *Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB
> Today, Hon'ble President Comissioned আজ মহামান্য রাষ্ট্রপতি খুলনা সশিপইয়ার্ডে নির্মিত নৌবাহিনীর দুইটি 2 X LPC এবং ২ টি 2 X Submarime Tug boats at Khulna Shipyard সাবমেরিন টাগবোট এর উদ্বোধন করেছেন।
> 
> উক্ত অনুষ্ঠানে তিনি বলেছেন he further stated that very soon BN will add নৌবাহিনীর বহরে খুব শীঘ্রই যুক্ত হচ্ছে ২ টি 2 X Frigates,নতুন ফ্রিগেট, ২ 2 X Multi purpose Anti Submarime Helicopters টি মাল্টিপারপাস এন্টিসাবমেরিন হেলিকপ্টার, ২ টি 2 X Maritime Patrol Aircrafts মেরিটাইম পেট্রোল এয়ারক্রাফট এবং and Chittagong Dry Dock Limited (CDDL) will start building new Frigates ও ফ্রিগেট বানানোর কাজ হবে বলে জানিয়েছেন।
> 
> আগামী বছর নৌবাহিনীর জন্য কেনা ২ টি next year 2 XType-056 corvette will be also added যুক্ত হবে।
> এছাড়া চীন থেকে ২ টি furthermore 2 X Type-053H3 Frigates will arrive next year কেনার কথাও শোনা গেছে যা আগামীবছর যুক্ত হবার কথা।
> এছাড়া আগামী বছর ২ টি along with 2 X AW-159 Wildcat এবং আরো ২ টি 2 X Dornior Do-228NG are schedled to join BN আসবে।*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comment



Mash'Allah excellent news!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

Bilal9 said:


> Mash'Allah excellent news!


I have more good news

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

BDforever said:


> I have more good news


We are eagerly waiting for you to take off the lid and enlighten us all,*please*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Banglar Bir said:


> We are eagerly waiting for you to take off the lid and enlighten us all,*please*


plan of replacement of Fast attack craft is underway as most of the fast attack boats and torpedo boats are decommissioned  
Combination of dedicated+multi-role FAC, ok i will not talk about more details

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Banglar Bir

BDforever said:


> *plan of replacement of Fast attack craft is underway* *Combination of dedicated+multi-role FAC*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

BDforever said:


> plan of replacement of Fast attack craft is underway as most of the fast attack boats and torpedo boats are decommissioned
> Combination of dedicated+multi-role FAC, ok i will not talk about more details



In my humble opinion - you can't really call a naval craft a FAC unless the speed is at least 40 knots or so (fast interception and asset insertion/extrication needs, using waterjet powering at least a third of the shaft power transmitted to the props), and they are properly armed (at least C704/C803 missile-equipped). I believe BN 037 class (Houjian class) and OSA classes which had this capability have almost all been de-commissioned. Some of our FAC craft also had sub-chaser capability if I am correct.

But Bangladesh has at least half a dozen yards now who are entirely capable of building these small FACs and integrating weapons systems on them. Heck- even our private yards build them for overseas customers. We should definitely ask for ToT and build these locally at either Navy yards at Narayanganj, Khulna, Chittagong or even Meghnaghat if need be. Plenty of (more than twenty plus) private yards fully capable of building these things.

Here is a thread from brother @Penguin sometime ago about definition of FACs,

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/bang...two-large-warships.396290/page-6#post-7669861

Well let's take a look at some newer Fast Attack Craft worldwide, shall we? Add some yourself if you want to discuss, or if you want, let's move the discussion off this thread to a new one.


Houbei 022 class (China) - (224 tons full load)






Azmat Class (Pakistan) - 560 tons








Ezzat Class (Egypt) or Ambassador class made by VT Halter Marine and Lockheed Martin (US) - 600 tons (probably the most advanced technology Missile FAC in use today)











Kılıç I and II class (Turkey) - a bit older, aging fast and large at 550 tons but potent nonetheless...















Hayabusa class (Japan) -240 tonnes








Gumdoksuri Class (Korea) - 200 tonnes





Damen-designed Indonesian-made KCR-60 Class (460 tons)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

BDforever said:


> plan of replacement of Fast attack craft is underway as most of the fast attack boats and torpedo boats are decommissioned
> Combination of dedicated+multi-role FAC, ok i will not talk about more details




What I read we are getting heavy corvette from a friendly country heavily engage in middle east .
My guess is Buyan class corvette from Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

Bilal9 said:


> In my humble opinion - you can't really call a naval craft a FAC unless the speed is at least 40 knots or so (fast interception and asset insertion/extrication needs, using waterjet powering at least a third of the shaft power transmitted to the props), and they are properly armed (at least C704/C803 missile-equipped). I believe BN 037 class (Houjian class) and OSA classes which had this capability have almost all been de-commissioned. Some of our FAC craft also had sub-chaser capability if I am correct.
> 
> But Bangladesh has at least half a dozen yards now who are entirely capable of building these small FACs and integrating weapons systems on them. Heck- even our private yards build them for overseas customers. We should definitely ask for ToT and build these locally at either Navy yards at Narayanganj, Khulna, Chittagong or even Meghnaghat if need be. Plenty of (more than twenty plus) private yards fully capable of building these things.
> 
> Here is a thread from brother @Penguin sometime ago about definition of FACs,
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/bang...two-large-warships.396290/page-6#post-7669861
> 
> Well let's take a look at some newer Fast Attack Craft worldwide, shall we? Add some yourself if you want to discuss, or if you want, let's move the discussion off this thread to a new one.
> 
> 
> Houbei 022 class (China) - (224 tons full load)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Azmat Class (Pakistan) - 560 tons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ezzat Class (Egypt) or Ambassador class made by VT Halter Marine and Lockheed Martin (US) - 600 tons (probably the most advanced technology Missile FAC in use today)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kılıç I and II class (Turkey) - a bit older, aging fast and large at 550 tons but potent nonetheless...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hayabusa class (Japan) -240 tonnes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gumdoksuri Class (Korea) - 200 tonnes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damen-designed Indonesian-made KCR-60 Class (460 tons)


ahem, you talked so much but missed the real one 
a code for you '22800'  go figure what is that 


monitor said:


> What I read we are getting heavy corvette from a friendly country heavily engage in middle east .
> My guess is Buyan class corvette from Russia.
> 
> View attachment 435847



check up

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB* *খুলনা শিপইয়ার্ড লিমিটেড (KSY has started building) আজ বাংলাদেশ কোস্টগার্ড ( for BCG) এর জন্য আনুষ্ঠানিকভাবে ৬ টি 6 X High Speed Patrol Boat বানানো শুরু করছে।*

*খুলনা শিপইয়ার্ডে আজ কোস্টগার্ডের প্রধান রিয়ার এডমিরাল আওরঙ্গজেব চৌধুরী এই প্রোজেক্টের উদ্বোধন করেছেন।*
*(ছবিটি প্রতীকী)*
Image photo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Banglar Bir

Defense Update Bangladesh
*Published on Nov 9, 2017
Bangladesh commissioned first home-made ASW warship BNS Durgam into active service. BNS Durgam is a Durjoy-class semi-stealth Anti-Submarine Warfare large patrol craft (LPC) of Bangladesh Navy built by the Khulna Shipyard Limited. 

A shipbuilder from China provided technical assistances to make the ship. 
This is the first Bangladesh made ASW warship. 
Two ship in the class has been commissioned by the Honorable President of Peoples Republic of Bangladesh Advocate Abdul Hamid yesterday. 
BNS Durgam ship design is the downsized version of the Chinese PLAN Type 056 stealth corvette. 
First two ships of this class was built china for Bangladesh Navy. 
Then china transfer the technology to Khulna Shipyard Limited. Here two dedicated ASW version BNS Durgam and BNS Nishan has been built and four more ships are expected to be built in the next two years. 
Bangladesh Navy set a goal to build most of the naval ships in home. 
As per that plan already some small patrol boats, tug boats, submarine tugs, landing craft utilities and tankers has been built in several shipyards. Chittagong Dry Dock Limited (CDDL) has been tasked to build large displacement guided missile frigates for the BN. *





Defense Update Bangladesh
Published on Oct 30, 2017

*Chittagong Dry Dock Limited will build heavy stealth frigates for the Bangladesh Navy. CDDL or Chittagong Dry Dock Ltd currently owned by the Bangladesh Navy (BN) established as a complementary to the Chittagong Port Authority under Bangladesh Steel & Engineering Corporation. 

It was intended to maintenance and repair Bangladeshi flagships & those commercial cargo & container vessels touches Chittagong Port. In 2015 Government of Bangladesh handed over the CDDL to the BN. 

After that the navy planned to build heavy frigates, large container vessels and alike. Already CDDL built a cargo vessel. 
In order to commence building of Bangladesh Navy’s heavy frigate which would be a Chinese design, BN teamed up with Chinese Shipbuilding & Offshore International Co. (CSOC). 

Bangladesh Navy slated to have 12-14 such heavy frigates within 2030. And, most importantly they want to build them at home which would commercially-offset a certain portion of money will cost the whole program. This frigate program will create a well number of jobs for local engineers, naval architect and many more. 
Already Bangladeshi public-private shipbuilders showed successes in building small warships and various sized commercial cargo-container vessels which has been exported to the overseas market like EU.*




Defense Update Bangladesh
Published on Mar 27, 2017





*Bangladesh Navy now a three-dimensional armed force of the country by operating two Chinese Type 035G Ming-class submarine, which was commissioned in active in last 12 March this year. 
Bangladesh Navy is constructing a new base at Rabanabad in Patuakhali named BNS Sher-E-Bangla, which will be the country's largest naval base with submarine berthing and aviation facilities. Meanwhile, a separate submarine base is under construction at Pekua in Cox's Bazar.

Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina had observed the ceremony and inaugurate the commissioning of these 2 submarine of Bangladesh. BNS Sheikh Hasina is a new naval base being developed for the Bangladesh Navy. This will be the first full-fledged submarine base of Bangladesh Navy. 
Sheikh Hasina laid the foundation stone of a submarine base in Pekua in the coastal city of Cox’s Bazar. China handed over the two Type 035G Ming-class submarines to the Bangladesh Navy on 14 November 2016.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

BDforever said:


> ahem, you talked so much but missed the real one
> a code for you '22800'  go figure what is that
> 
> 
> check up



I 'mis-underestimated' the resourcefulness of the Bangladesh Navy command.

This thing is brand new .

Yay and Double yay! Happy day!!

I will say Subhanallah again if they can get ToT for this 










Kind of like a smaller version of Steregushchyi class. 

I can't help but think that they could've reduced the radar signature a whole lot if they had incorporated a lightweight aluminium or steel alloy stealth (radar-signature reducing) structure ahead of the bridge like the Khareef class corvettes that BAE systems is building for the Royal Navy of Oman.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bilal9

Specs:

Displacement: 800 tons
Length: 65 m (213 ft)
Beam: 10 m (33 ft)
Draught: 4 m (13 ft)
Draft: 2 m (7 ft)
Speed: 30 knots (56 km/h; 35 mph)
Range: 2,500 nmi (4,600 km; 2,900 mi)
Endurance: 15 days
Armament:

1 × 76.2 mm 59-caliber AK-176MA automatic dual-purpose gun
1 × Pantsir-M 3M89 *Palash-Palma* with *Sosna RA* missile (4+4 SAM in total 8 plus under reload units) _or_ 2 × AK-630M CIWS (on first 2 vessels)
*2 × 4 UKSK VLS cells with Kalibr-NKsystem or P-800 Onix*
2 × 14.5 mm MTPU machineguns

Look at the red-letter part. If true, this could be the 'first ever' VLS equipped ship (light corvette) in our Navy. In fact, the entire subcontinent to date does not have VLS equipped ships yet, the sole exception being the Project 15A Kolkata class destroyers which are about ten times the displacement. @Penguin brother?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

We should stick to the current program in Khulna and Chittagong ship yard. Rather now focus on air force.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UKBengali

TopCat said:


> We should stick to the current program in Khulna and Chittagong ship yard. Rather now focus on air force.



Yep, BD should not get too many types of ships as it will be a training and maintenance nightmare.


----------



## Banglar Bir

UKBengali said:


> Yep, BD should not get too many types of ships as it will be a training and maintenance nightmare.


As far as I can recollect,Bangladesh had planned for a full fledged Infantry Brigade along with all related compliments+ Helicopters, to be deployed overseas at a short notice,possibly for U.N mission,as well as for the use of routine rotation of our present U.N peacekeepers deployed in trouble torn regions across the Globe, thus instead of relying on commercially hired Ships, BA intended to purchase a dedicated Ship,thus achieving self reliance.
It needs to be noted here that, BN had decades earlier operated a large passenger ship named "*BNS Hizbul Bahar".




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Bilal9 said:


> Specs:
> 
> Displacement: 800 tons
> Length: 65 m (213 ft)
> Beam: 10 m (33 ft)
> Draught: 4 m (13 ft)
> Draft: 2 m (7 ft)
> Speed: 30 knots (56 km/h; 35 mph)
> Range: 2,500 nmi (4,600 km; 2,900 mi)
> Endurance: 15 days
> Armament:
> 
> 1 × 76.2 mm 59-caliber AK-176MA automatic dual-purpose gun
> 1 × Pantsir-M 3M89 *Palash-Palma* with *Sosna RA* missile (4+4 SAM in total 8 plus under reload units) _or_ 2 × AK-630M CIWS (on first 2 vessels)
> *2 × 4 UKSK VLS cells with Kalibr-NKsystem or P-800 Onix*
> 2 × 14.5 mm MTPU machineguns
> 
> Look at the red-letter part. If true, this could be the 'first ever' VLS equipped ship (light corvette) in our Navy. In fact, the entire subcontinent to date does not have VLS equipped ships yet, the sole exception being the Project 15A Kolkata class destroyers which are about ten times the displacement. @Penguin brother?



a strategic strike capability has now become an urgent deterrent..... its quite evident now that if you don't have any strategic strike capability, you're a nobody and others will play with you..... our last several months' experience tells us that we simply don't have any other alternative.....

Russia has opened the lid of naval strategic strike capabilities when they fired land-attack cruise missiles from 1,500km away from a platform in the Caspian Sea that barely passed the size to be called a corvette....

this tech is the future.... small, but deadly strategic deterrent.... Russia knew that they would get orders for these after their Syria stunt....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> a strategic strike capability has now become an urgent deterrent..... its quite evident now that if you don't have any strategic strike capability, you're a nobody and others will play with you..... our last several months' experience tells us that we simply don't have any other alternative.....
> 
> Russia has opened the lid of naval strategic strike capabilities when they fired land-attack cruise missiles from 1,500km away from a platform in the Caspian Sea that barely passed the size to be called a corvette....
> 
> this tech is the future.... small, but deadly strategic deterrent.... Russia knew that they would get orders for these after their Syria stunt....


Russia cant export any missile exceeding range of 300km. So neither cruise nor anti ship missile we are getting along with the corvette.


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Bangladesh Navy Ships In Mediterranean*





Defense Update Bangladesh
*Published on Nov 10, 2017
Bangladesh Navy currently serving a United Nations Peacekeeping Mission in Lebanon. 
The mission is dubbed as United Nations Interim Force in Lebanon (UNIFIL). 

Bangladesh Navy guided missile frigate BNS Ali Haider and large patrol craft BNS Nirmul has been deployed in the Mediterranean Sea as the Lebanon mission. 
BN is the third navy serving in that area. First BNS Osman and BNS Madhumati was deployed. BN gaining valuable operational experiences by serving in the UNPK Missions in various parts of the world. Many of them are volatile. 

By providing in the UN Missions Bangladesh also earning much needed foreign currencies which helping country’s economy.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB*
*বাংলাদেশ নেভি যুক্তরাজ্য থেকে একটি অত্যাধুনিক BN to purchase 1 X second hand modern Survey ship from the U.K সার্ভে শিপ কিনতে যাচ্ছে।*
Link: http://googleweblight.com/…

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> a strategic strike capability has now become an urgent deterrent..... its quite evident now that if you don't have any strategic strike capability, you're a nobody and others will play with you..... our last several months' experience tells us that we simply don't have any other alternative.....
> 
> Russia has opened the lid of naval strategic strike capabilities when they fired land-attack cruise missiles from 1,500km away from a platform in the Caspian Sea that barely passed the size to be called a corvette....
> 
> this tech is the future.... small, but deadly strategic deterrent.... Russia knew that they would get orders for these after their Syria stunt....



I remember that episode well with the video footage. There were three Buyan-M class ships involved, _Grad Sviyazhsk_, _Uglich_ and _Velikiy Ustyug. _Kalibr Missiles were fired toward Syrian IS controlled towns from these as well as the lead ship in the group which was a _GEPARD class frigate._

1500 KM strike range (even 300 KM at this time) would be a significant game changer for us. Per Wiki, The Buyan-M class corvettes are capable of carrying Kalibr cruise missiles (NATO code name 'Sizzler') in their VLS magazines which can be nuclear-capable.

What @BDforever dropped hints on, are follow-ons to the Buyan-M by the way (a bit lighter at 800 tons compared to 900+tons for the Buyan M or project 21631).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Bilal9 said:


> In my humble opinion - you can't really call a naval craft a FAC unless the speed is at least 40 knots or so (fast interception and asset insertion/extrication needs, using waterjet powering at least a third of the shaft power transmitted to the props), and they are properly armed (at least C704/C803 missile-equipped). I believe BN 037 class (Houjian class) and OSA classes which had this capability have almost all been de-commissioned. Some of our FAC craft also had sub-chaser capability if I am correct.
> 
> But Bangladesh has at least half a dozen yards now who are entirely capable of building these small FACs and integrating weapons systems on them. Heck- even our private yards build them for overseas customers. We should definitely ask for ToT and build these locally at either Navy yards at Narayanganj, Khulna, Chittagong or even Meghnaghat if need be. Plenty of (more than twenty plus) private yards fully capable of building these things.
> 
> Here is a thread from brother @Penguin sometime ago about definition of FACs,
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/bang...two-large-warships.396290/page-6#post-7669861
> 
> Well let's take a look at some newer Fast Attack Craft worldwide, shall we? Add some yourself if you want to discuss, or if you want, let's move the discussion off this thread to a new one.
> 
> 
> Houbei 022 class (China) - (224 tons full load)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Azmat Class (Pakistan) - 560 tons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ezzat Class (Egypt) or Ambassador class made by VT Halter Marine and Lockheed Martin (US) - 600 tons (probably the most advanced technology Missile FAC in use today)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kılıç I and II class (Turkey) - a bit older, aging fast and large at 550 tons but potent nonetheless...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hayabusa class (Japan) -240 tonnes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gumdoksuri Class (Korea) - 200 tonnes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damen-designed Indonesian-made KCR-60 Class (460 tons)


My brother the Pakistani ships u see.... Is a monster..... It carries European and Pak sensors and weapons... the newest ships are carrying Pak ASHMs and possibly Anti Surface Missiles..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Banglar Bir said:


> *Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB* *খুলনা শিপইয়ার্ড লিমিটেড (KSY has started building) আজ বাংলাদেশ কোস্টগার্ড ( for BCG) এর জন্য আনুষ্ঠানিকভাবে ৬ টি 6 X High Speed Patrol Boat বানানো শুরু করছে।*
> 
> *খুলনা শিপইয়ার্ডে আজ কোস্টগার্ডের প্রধান রিয়ার এডমিরাল আওরঙ্গজেব চৌধুরী এই প্রোজেক্টের উদ্বোধন করেছেন।*
> *(ছবিটি প্রতীকী)*
> Image photo



That picture included with the news report may not be representative at all because the six high speed patrol boats that Khulna Shipyard is building for BCG, are based on Damen designs, specifically Damen Stan Patrol 2600 series from Damen Holland.

There are slight variations on superstructures, based on operational location, mission requirements etc. however they are all thoroughly modern, functional, sleek designs. They displace roughly 25 tons.

This is the standard 'base' configuration from Damen.





This is the Damen 2606 for Saudi Coast Guard ('Al Dhahran' class).





Metal Shark Enterprises in Louisiana (our prolific ongoing supplier of smaller Metal Shark patrol boats) also builds Damen 2606 designs for their local use and export (notice the RHIB launch ramp in the back, which is a handy feature),









The Cuban Coast Guard also have these boats, their examples were built at their friendly neighbor Venezuela's shipyard UCOCAR. These are called the PAGALO class.





Damen 2600's being built in Venezuela use an all Aluminum Alloy Hull (probably TIG welded all the way).

Here is the second Pagalo class boat 'Caricare' (PG-52) for Cuban Coast Guard, at UCOCAR (Venezuela). It's a good thing KSY has had good experience with Aluminum Alloy Hulls. That skill will be needed for smaller (under-hundred-ton class) patrol boat builds like this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

Bilal9 said:


> That picture included with the news report may not be representative at all because the six high speed patrol boats that Khulna Shipyard is building for BCG, are based on Damen designs, specifically Damen Stan Patrol 2600 series from Damen Holland.
> 
> There are slight variations on superstructures, based on operational location, mission requirements etc. however they are all thoroughly modern, functional, sleek designs. They displace roughly 25 tons.
> 
> This is the standard 'base' configuration from Damen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Damen 2606 for Saudi Coast Guard ('Al Dhahran' class).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Metal Shark Enterprises in Louisiana (our prolific ongoing supplier of smaller Metal Shark patrol boats) also builds Damen 2606 designs for their local use and export (notice the RHIB launch ramp in the back, which is a handy feature),
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Cuban Coast Guard also have these boats, their examples were built at their friendly neighbor Venezuela's shipyard UCOCAR. These are called the PAGALO class.


As stated earlier,I really don't know about the nitty gritties of Naval vessels and Aircrafts,you are the expert in these technical issues.
Aye Aye, Sir.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Banglar Bir said:


> As stated earlier,I really don't know about the nitty gritties of Naval vessels and Aircrafts,you are the expert in these technical issues.
> Aye Aye, Sir.



No problem bhai - the 'reporters' who wrote the report did not know either, no big deal....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

TopCat said:


> Russia cant export any missile exceeding range of 300km. So neither cruise nor anti ship missile we are getting along with the corvette.



rules set by them are for us only..... not for our neighbours..... Myanmar was under so-called sanctions by the "international community"..... what was the result?.... Myanmar built up a huge military..... same goes to Iran, Pakistan and India.... nuclear issues were supposed to prevent these countries from getting anything.... what happened?.... they all have long-range missiles.... where's the so-called "international rules"?......

international rules will not protect us if we have a confrontation with Myanmar..... those rules are made for us only..... yes, we have to save our underwear industry..... so, lets dump any project that makes our underwear buyers unhappy....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB *
*বাংলাদেশ সরকার GOB to protect her vast coastline and ensure security of her coast has decided to form an Aviation Wing for the Coast Gaurds দেশের বিশাল সমুদ্রসীমা এবং উপকুলের সুরক্ষা,নজরদারী, উদ্ধার অভিযান পরিচালনা ও নিরাপত্তা নিশ্চিত করার জন্য খুব শীঘ্রই কোস্টগার্ডের জন্য এভিয়েশন উইং চালু করতে যাচ্ছে।

খুব শীঘ্রই কোস্টগার্ডের জন্য প্রাথমিকভাবে দুইটি ( very soon 2 X AW-139 SAR helicopters will be purchased by the Home Ministry) হেলিকপ্টার কেনা হবে বলে সরাস্ট্র মন্ত্রনালয় জানিয়েছে।

এর মাধ্যমে সমুদ্রসীমা, উপকুলীয় এলাকার সুরক্ষা,নজরদারী এবং উদ্ধারকাজ আরো বেগবান হবে।

নির্ভরযোগ্য সুত্রানুসারে according to reliable sources by 2025-30 the Coast Gaurds will have 10 helicopters in its air wing ২০২৫-৩০ সালের মধ্যে বাংলাদেশ কোস্টগার্ড এরকম ১০ টি হেলিকপ্টার পাবে।
(ছবিটি প্রতীকী) Symbolic picture*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB * 
*দক্ষিন কোরিয়ার নির্মিত South Korean Daweoo K-7 SMG
এটি বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনীর স্পেশাল ফোর্স used by BN 
SWADS এর ব্যবহৃত একটি 9x19mm সাব-মেশিনগান। প্রতি মিনিটে ১১০০ রাউন্ড ফায়ার করতে সক্ষম এবং effective range ১৫০ মিটার*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehedi44

*Bangladesh made a good choice by choosing the c-295 as a common platform for all the three branches of defense force....Airbus is coming up with more weapon systems for this aircraft....besides we can also work with Rokestan- a turkish firm, to further the weapon system


Airbus displays comprehensive range of weapons for armed C295*






Airbus Defence and Space is showcasing its new C295 Armed ISR (Intelligence Surveillance & Reconnaissance) version at the Dubai Airshow. A C295 is exhibited on static display flanked by a wide range of weapons which have been selected to be integrated onto this versatile platform.

The company has signed a series of agreements with air-to-surface weapon suppliers paving the way for flight-trials to qualify their products to equip the C295.

Since the previously announced memorandum of understanding with Roketsan of Turkey, similar arrangements have been reached with Expal, Escribano and Equipaer of Spain, as well as Rheinmetall of Germany, and the US suppliers Nobles Worldwide and US Ordnance.

Aircraft have already been delivered to an unidentified customer including two 12.7mm light machine guns and mounts, supplied by Nobles Worldwide and US Ordnance, to be mounted in the paratroop side doors.

The next weapon to undergo airborne carriage trials is planned to be Roketsan’s L-UMTAS anti-tank missile. Roketsan is also providing the Cirit laser-guided missile and Teber-82 laser bomb-guidance kit.

Rheinmetall’s BK 27 autocannon provides a heavier door-mounted option, targeted by Escribano’s Door Gun System.. Expal is displaying its CAT-70 (2.75 inch) rockets and Mk 82 warhead, and Equipaer has its CAT 70 Multiple Rocket Launcher in the exhibition.

Head of Military Aircraft Fernando Alonso said: “The development of further applications for the C295, as well as our other aircraft, is a key element of our strategy for the future. The remarkable flexibility designed into the C295 makes it a superb platform for a wide range of mission-specific configurations.”

http://www.airbus.com/newsroom/pres...ehensive-range-of-weapons-for-armed-C295.html

Instead of buying grandfather era subs ( without AIP), BD should go for 1100/600 ton subs...MS200 is also an excellent option for special force, given it's small displacement...with mine laying and torpado tubes...although it is not clear whether it incorporates AIP tech or not


The MS200 is a mini-sub of 200t displacement. Measuring 30m long, 3.6m wide and 4.4m high, for covert missions. Photo by @combatpaparazzi


"It just reminds me of this midget-submarine report in 2015."


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*IMPS - MARITIME SECURITY
D&S 2017: Chinese floats whole submarine family for export*
6th November 2017 - 12:11 GMT | by Gordon Arthur in Bangkok





_China Shipbuilding and Offshore International Company (CSOC) S26T submarine of 2,550t displacement (Photo via Shephard)_

Chinese companies were out in force at *Defense & Security 2017 in Bangkok*, including the *China Shipbuilding and Offshore International Company (CSOC)*. Most prominent on its stand was a new family of submarines displacing 1,100t, 600t and 200t.

Scale models of these submarines were displayed alongside a model of the 2,550t S26T (pictured above) currently being built for the Royal Thai Navy (RTN) under a $385 million order lodged in May.

Perhaps the most interesting aspect was a video indicating countries currently interested in procuring Chinese submarines. *In addition to Bangladesh and Pakistan that have already ordered Chinese platforms, those named by CSOC as interested parties are Algeria, Cuba, Egypt, Libya, Myanmar, Saudi Arabia, the UAE and Venezuela.*

In a rare move from a state-owned Chinese corporation, a lot of specifications about this family of submarines were available. This relative openness, as well as the revelation of a family range spanning 200t to more than 2,500t, shows China is serious about gaining greater export clients for its underwater technology.

*The S26T, it was revealed, is customised for the RTN though based on the Yuan class (Type 041) designed for the People’s Liberation Army Navy. It measures 77.7m long, has an 8.6m beam, height of 9.2m and can dive 300m deep.*

The type’s maximum speed is 17kt and it can swim submerged for 260nm at 80% battery capacity. Its range using air-independent propulsion (AIP) is 768nm or 20 days. Meanwhile, its maximum range for mixed AIP and diesel-electric travel is 2,000nm or 65 days.

The teardrop-shaped hull accommodates 38 crew in 46 available berths. The boat is divided into six compartments, and employs a cross-stern rudder and bow hydroplanes. An optronic mast is fitted on the sail, while the type can launch anti-ship missiles.

It will still take some time for China to construct the submarine for Thailand, with delivery expected in 2023. The RTN will eventually receive three submarines, with the budget allowing only one to be ordered at a time.

Continuing down in scale, the 1,100t submarine is 60m long, 5.6m wide and 6.8m high. Its speed is listed as 15kt, with a submerged AIP range of 800nm and mixed range of 3,000nm. It can dive 200m deep and carry 18 crew for up to 30 days. It carries ten torpedoes.

Moving further down in scale, the 600t conventional submarine is 50m long, 4.5m wide and 5.6m high. It travels at a top speed of 15kt with an AIP range of 400nm and submerged mixed range of 2,000nm. The 600t boat has a crew of 15 and can sustain a 20-day journey.

Finally, the MS200 is a mini-submarine of 200t displacement. Measuring 30m long, 3.6m wide and 4.4m high, it is designed for covert missions. It operates with a crew of six and can carry eight special forces operatives.

This small submarine moves at a maximum 8kt speed and submerged range of 120nm. Its endurance is 15 days and it can travel for up to 1,500nm submerged. It has two launching devices for torpedoes or mines.

https://www.shephardmedia.com/news/imps-news/ds-2017-chinese-floats-whole-submarine-family-expo/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB*
*Bangladesh Navy's Durjoy class LPC and Type-024 Missile Boat*
*বাংলাদেশ নেভির দূর্জয় ক্লাস এলপিসি আর টাইপ-০২৪ মিসাইল বোট।*
*BN is replacing the old Missile boats with LPC's বাংলাদেশ নেভি তাদের সকল পুরোনো মিসাইল বোট গুলোকে এই এলপিসি দিয়ে রিপ্লেস করছে। আপনারা অনেকেই বলে থাকেন এলপিসি দিয়ে মিসাইল বোট রিপ্লেস কেন করা হইসে।আজকে এই নিয়ে কিছু কথা বলব।

1. মিসাইল বোট গুলো থেকে সাধারণত Missile boate usally carry 2 X Missiles ২ টি মিসাইল কেরি করে সেখানে দূর্জয় ক্লাস while Durjoy class carries 4 X Missiles ৪ টি এন্টিশিপ মিসাইল কেরি করে। 
2. বর্তমান এ বে অফ বেঙগল এ কম ওজন বা ডিসপ্লেসমেন্ট এর জাহাজ সুবিধাজনক ভাবে চলাচল করতে পারে না। তাই কম ওজন এর টাইপ-০২৪ মিশাইল বোট থেকে দূর্জয় ক্লাস ভাল ভাবে চলতে পারে। আর দূর্জয় ক্লাস কে গভীর সমুদ্রে চলাচল করতে পারে মত তৈরি করা হয়েছে।
3. একটি মিসাইল বোট মিসাইল নিক্ষেপ এর পরি বেস এ ফেরত আসা ছাড়া কোনো উপাই থাকে না। 
সেখানে এলপিসি টহল,নজর দাড়ি করতে পারে। 
4. মিসাইল বোট গুলা বেশিদিন সমুদ্রে থাকতে পারে না। 
কিন্তু এলপিসি অনেক দিন থাকতে পারে।
আমি কথা গুলো সহজ ভাবে বললাম যেন আপ্নারা বুঝতে পারে। 
There are no requirements for Missile boats
মিশাইল বোট এর কোনো দরকারইই এখন আর নেই।

আপনি যদি একটি এলপিসি দিয়ে ৪ টি মিসাইল বোট এর কাজ করতে পারে তাইলে আপনি কোনটা রাখবেন? 
মিসাইল বোট নাকি এল্পিসি?
আর আপনারা অনেকেই দূজয় ক্লাস ও দূর্গম ক্লাস নিয়ে কনফিউশন এ থাকেন তাদের বলছি
দূর্জয় Durjoy Class is an Anti Ship class ক্লাস হল এন্টিশিপ এলপিসি আর while Durgam class is an Anti Submarine class দূর্গম ক্লাস হল এন্টিসাব এলপিসি। 
Hoever both are interchangable কিন্তু চাইলেই দূর্গম এ এন্টি শীপ মিসাইল আর দূর্জয় এ এন্টি সাব টর্পেডো ইন্সটল করা যাবে .*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB 
Bangladesh Naval Aviation pilot with CIRRUS SF 20 Training Aircraft*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

Bangladesh Navy's new dornier 228 MPA ready in Germany. So we are having a full squadron of 4 MPA.

Next Bangladesh will buy 4 C295mpa by 2 batches. 

So gradually we are having 8 MPA to petrol our territory.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nabil365

monitor said:


> View attachment 436997
> Bangladesh Navy's new dornier 228 MPA ready in Germany. So we are having a full squadron of 4 MPA.
> 
> Next Bangladesh will buy 4 C295mpa by 2 batches.
> 
> So gradually we are having 8 MPA to petrol our territory.


Not petrol!!!
It is patrol!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Nabil365 said:


> Not petrol!!!
> It is patrol!



Oi arki! Poteto, Potato, Tometo, Tomato, Same thing. You got what he meant.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bd_4_ever

monitor said:


> View attachment 436997
> Bangladesh Navy's new dornier 228 MPA ready in Germany. So we are having a full squadron of 4 MPA.
> 
> Next Bangladesh will buy 4 C295mpa by 2 batches.
> 
> So gradually we are having 8 MPA to petrol our territory.



Is the C295 purchases confirmed? I somehow thought it was one C295 and would be an AWAC.


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

If BAF wants to buy awacs, then they should go for SAAB global eye awac system!

SAAB products are well reputed...


----------



## UKBengali

Cannon Fodder said:


> If BAF wants to buy awacs, then they should go for SAAB global eye awac system!
> 
> SAAB products are well reputed...



Probably better to take the reported Chinese offer of 1 KJ-200 AWACs, along with 16 J-10bs, 1 Y-20 and 7 K-8s for 1 billion US dollars.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

UKBengali said:


> Probably better to take the reported Chinese offer of 1 KJ-200 AWACs, along with 16 J-10bs, 1 Y-20 and 7 K-8s for 1 billion US dollars.


Chinese products are bleeding edge.

I prefer Euro products. Tested, efficient...


----------



## UKBengali

Cannon Fodder said:


> Chinese products are bleeding edge.
> 
> I prefer Euro products. Tested, efficient...



BD cannot afford European products in numbers.


----------



## Banglar Bir

Defense Update Bangladesh
Published on Nov 15, 2017




*Bangladesh Naval Academy is the training institute of country’s navy. Recently government approved a project to renovate this naval training institution with scores of new infrastructures, charming landscapes and with some other facilities. 
Here it is a mock up presentation of the whole project.*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

UKBengali said:


> BD cannot afford European products in numbers.


Absorbing technology requires lot of time, with that time YES we can. Smart, modular, upgradable weapons are the future!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB
Naryangang Dockyard builds নারায়নগঞ্জ ডকইয়ার্ডে নির্মানাধীন for Bangladesh Coast Gaurds বাংলাদেশ কোস্টগার্ড (BCG) এর 2 X Fast Patrol Boat "সিজিএস CGS Kutubdia and কুতুবদিয়া" এবং " CGS Sonadia সিজিএস সোনাদিয়া"
এগুলো খুব শীঘ্রই কোস্টগার্ডের হাতে তুলে দেয়া হবে*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bir

Defense Update Bangladesh
*Published on Nov 15, 2017
Bangladesh Navy plans to manufacture anti-ship cruise missiles in home. 




Naval planners of Bangladesh considering to produce or assemble anti-ship missile domestically to meet the High Performance Frigate program of the navy. 
Under “Forces Goal – 2030” modernization program Bangladesh Navy (BN) poised to operate more than a dozens of advanced multirole stealth frigates, stealth corvettes and some other missile carrying small warships. 

Most of the naval ships will be built in home, meaning in Bangladesh. 
Those guided missile frigates will feature a substantial amount of anti-ship cruise missiles. To save resources and create defense industry opportunities Bangladesh Navy wants to manufacture those missiles in home. 

For this purpose BN is searching for a suitable option overseas with transfer-of-technology. This program currently is in preliminary planning phase. 

On the other side of the modernization process Navy has already tasked Chittagong Dry Dock Ltd. to build first two multirole frigates. 
First ship’s steel cutting may happen mid of 2018. 
Hence local assembly of some of the armaments of those warships can be done in Bangladesh.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mb444

Obviously go for indigenous production capacity... it's a no brainier.... then follow this up with land based missile production capacity...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

Banglar Bir said:


> *Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB
> Naryangang Dockyard builds নারায়নগঞ্জ ডকইয়ার্ডে নির্মানাধীন for Bangladesh Coast Gaurds বাংলাদেশ কোস্টগার্ড (BCG) এর 2 X Fast Patrol Boat "সিজিএস CGS Kutubdia and কুতুবদিয়া" এবং " CGS Sonadia সিজিএস সোনাদিয়া"
> এগুলো খুব শীঘ্রই কোস্টগার্ডের হাতে তুলে দেয়া হবে*



Great post @Banglar Bir bhai. 

Just to make clear, these are of two types of BCGS Vessel Classes almost ready for commissioning at DEWBN for anti-piracy, anti-smuggling, anti-human-trafficking and drug interdiction use....

*First two of at least six Fast Patrol Boats pr FPBs* (43m, 235 tons, 25+ knots, Operable Up to Sea State 4, survivable up to sea state 6, *built to CCS Class, BCGS Kutubdia and Sonadia, the front two as seen above*),

*First two of at least six Inshore Patrol Vessels or IPVs *(52m, 297 tons, 25+ knots, Operable Up to Sea State 4, Survivable up to sea state 6, CCS Class), The lead ship has been named *'BCGS Shobuj Bangla'*..........*these are seen in the back (larger)*.

Eventually there may be eight each of these FPB and IPV classes in total.

These are undergoing weapons and sensor fitment at this time which will include,

2 × Oerlikon KBA 25mm Gun
2 × 14.5mm Gun

The *Shobuj Bangla class IPVs* will slot below the Four Minerva class (BCGS Leader class) 1300 ton OPV vessels (BCGS Kamruzzaman etc.), and above the *Kutubdia class FPB's* (235 ton) shown.

Other future new-builds for BCGS will include two larger (1500~2000 ton displacement) supply/replenishment vessels stationed further offshore to increase the patrol range for the OPV's. This will help the OPV's decrease fishing and piracy crimes by intensifying the frequency and area of patrolling.

BCGS will also get some ex-navy vessels as/when they are de-commissioned. Padma Class OPVs built at Khulna (smallest combatant class in our Navy) are 350 tons by the way and larger than both of these classes.

Another fun fact to consider is whether the navy maybe should get some and equip these classes with missiles and heavy cannons up front, as done earlier in the 250 ton JURRAT class in Pakistan. For those missile boats, the size itself is considered stealth. Get in range, launch a few missiles and get away quickly (they will need waterjets to ensure speeds above 40 knots or so). 

This is the JURRAT class.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## UKBengali

Banglar Bir said:


> Defense Update Bangladesh
> *Published on Nov 15, 2017
> Bangladesh Navy plans to manufacture anti-ship cruise missiles in home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naval planners of Bangladesh considering to produce or assemble anti-ship missile domestically to meet the High Performance Frigate program of the navy.
> Under “Forces Goal – 2030” modernization program Bangladesh Navy (BN) poised to operate more than a dozens of advanced multirole stealth frigates, stealth corvettes and some other missile carrying small warships.
> 
> Most of the naval ships will be built in home, meaning in Bangladesh.
> Those guided missile frigates will feature a substantial amount of anti-ship cruise missiles. To save resources and create defense industry opportunities Bangladesh Navy wants to manufacture those missiles in home.
> 
> For this purpose BN is searching for a suitable option overseas with transfer-of-technology. This program currently is in preliminary planning phase.
> 
> On the other side of the modernization process Navy has already tasked Chittagong Dry Dock Ltd. to build first two multirole frigates.
> First ship’s steel cutting may happen mid of 2018.
> Hence local assembly of some of the armaments of those warships can be done in Bangladesh.*



Seems senior BN officers are very much strategic forward thinkers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bd_4_ever

Banglar Bir said:


> *Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB
> Naryangang Dockyard builds নারায়নগঞ্জ ডকইয়ার্ডে নির্মানাধীন for Bangladesh Coast Gaurds বাংলাদেশ কোস্টগার্ড (BCG) এর 2 X Fast Patrol Boat "সিজিএস CGS Kutubdia and কুতুবদিয়া" এবং " CGS Sonadia সিজিএস সোনাদিয়া"
> এগুলো খুব শীঘ্রই কোস্টগার্ডের হাতে তুলে দেয়া হবে*



Sorry brother but this looks ugly af.


----------



## Bilal9

bd_4_ever said:


> Sorry brother but this looks ugly af.



They look ugly now because they are in red oxide primer paint. Once they clean them and paint them up for commissioning (overall white), they will look nice. More important than looking nice however, is how they will add value to our Coastguard patrolling operations.

Interdiction of fishing poachers (a lot of them from Myanmar, Thailand and India) is the crying need of the hour. Confiscating and sinking of some of these poachers' boats need to be done, to send a message.

Each year fish poachers from these countries (with strong fishing fleets) are stealing our legitimate fishery resources in the hundreds of thousands of tonnes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sahureka2

Everything has been done, the  ships are jumping, home destination

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Bilal9

sahureka2 said:


> Everything has been done, the  ships are jumping, home destination



Grazie mille per il vostro servizio.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bir

Bilal9 said:


> Grazie mille per il vostro servizio.


Kindly translate in English,for us the be enlightened.


----------



## Bilal9

Banglar Bir said:


> Kindly translate in English,for us the be enlightened.



I gave @sahureka2 a vote of Thanks for preparing these ships for our Coast Guard.

They were one of the better purchase decisions by that organization - with full refurbishment by Fincantieri.

I agree with a lot of Europeans that there is more to a ship than simply welding steel plates together. To those who love and honor Italy's ancient naval tradition, it is emotional for them to let these ships get decommissioned (which they have known for long) and to let them go.

I believe our Coast Guard will give them a good home and will take good care of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Banglar Bir

*SEA STATE" means হচ্ছে উন্মুক্ত সাগরের বুকে বিশাল ধাতব বস্তুর ভাসমান অবস্থাকে বুঝায়। "SEA STATE" এর লেভেল মুলত ঢেউয়ের উচ্চতা, স্থায়িত্ব, ঢেউ থেকে নির্গত শক্তির উপর নির্ভর করে।

"SEA STATE " মুলত ওয়েভ রাডার, রিমোট সেন্সিং স্যাটেলাইট, ও দক্ষ নাবিক দিয়ে পরিমাপ করা হয়।

"SEA STATE" ব্যাপারটি সমুদ্রগামী জাহাজের জন্য খুব গুরুত্বপুর্ন। আর যুদ্ধ জাহাজের জন্য এটি অপরিহার্য বিষয়। কারন যুদ্ধ জাহাজকে এর জীবনের বেশিরভাগ সময়কেই উন্মুক্ত সাগরে কাটাতে হয়। তাই এদের "SEA STATE" বা সমুদ্রের ঢেউ মোকাবেলা করার ক্ষমতা থাকতে হয়।

আজকের দিনে এসব বিশাল ঢেউ মোকাবেলা করার জন্য নৌস্থপতিরা একটি সহজ কিন্তু অত্যন্ত কার্যকরি ব্যাবস্থা উদ্ভাবন করেছেন। তা হল "বাবলস বো"। জাহাজের মাথায় মোটা ও সুচালো অগ্রভাগকে। এটি জাহাজকে বিশাল ঢেউয়ের মধ্যেও টিকে থাকতে সাহায্য করে।

আসুন আমরা এবার "SEA STATE" এর বিভিন্ন স্টেজ নিয়ে আলোচনা করি।

Sea state 1 - .1 meter wave height

Sea state 2 - . 1 meter - . 5 meter

Sea state 3 - . 5 meter - 1.25 meter

Sea state 4 - 1.25 meter - 2.5 meter

Sea state 5 - 2.5 meter - 4 meter

Sea state 6 - 4 meter - 6 meter

Sea state 7 - 6 meter - 9 meter

Sea state 8 - 9 meter - 14 meter

Sea state 9 - over 14 meter.

এতগুলো কথা বলার একটা কারন আছে। 
অনেকেই মিয়ানমারের "কিয়ান সিত্তা" ফ্রিগেট নিয়ে খুব চিহ্নিত। সবচেয়ে বড় কথা হচ্ছে মিয়ানমারের এই ফ্রিগেট "SEA STATE-4" ঢেউ সর্বোচ্চ মোকাবেলা করতে পারে। মানে এটি অস্ত্রসম্ভার, সাইজে ফ্রিগেট হলেও এটি আমাদের ফ্রিগেটে গুলোর সাথে পাল্লা দিয়ে গভীর সমুদ্রে কাজ করতে পারবে না । এটি ফ্রিগেট হলেও আপদকালিন সময়ে একে উপকুলীয় অঞ্চলের ভিতরেই টহল দিতে হবে। 
এর চেয়ে বরং আমাদের পদ্মা ক্লাস গানবোট ডিজাইনের দিক থেকে অনেক উন্নত। 
কারন এটি "লেভেল -৬" এর ঢেউয়ে অনায়াসে চলতে পারে।

আপনারা খেয়াল করলে দেখবেন সমুদ্রগামী জাহাজে সুচালো মাথা থাকলেও মিয়ানমারের ফ্রিগেটে তা নেই। মিয়ানমার এই ক্লাসের ৫ টা জাহাজ বানালেও তাদের জাহাজের মান নিয়ে সংশয় আছে অনেক।

শেষ কথা এই যে মিয়ানমার তাড়াহুড়া করে ফ্রিগেট বানালেও নৌ-শিল্পে বিশেষ করে যুদ্ধ জাহাজ নির্মানের কারিগরি বিদ্যায় তারা এখনো আমাদের চেয়ে অনেক পিছিয়ে আছে।*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

*Bangladesh Navy holding talks on national frigate project*
bdmilitaryJoin BDM+
The Bangladesh Navy is discussing options with several nations for acquiring complete Transfer of Technology (ToT) for building medium-sized guided missile frigates indigenously at Chittagong Dry Dock Limited (CDDL).

Armed with a full complement of Western made weapons and Thales sensors, the Bangladesh Navy's multi-role frigate will be capable countering any threat from surface, air or sub-surface. The deadly 3,000 tonne frigates are equipped with a 127mm gun, 30mm CIWS, Otomat Mk II anti-ship missiles, VLS for SAM, torpedoes, one AW159 ASW helicopter, unmanned systems and much more.

Six frigates will be built in Bangladesh and the first two will be built abroad with the partner shipyard.


This is the base level specs of various models offered to BN -
Missions
• AAW;
• ASuW;
• ASW;
• EW.
Weapon Suite
• Otobreda 127 mm large calibre gun;
• 2 x Goalkeeper close in weapons systems;
• Mk 41 VLS for Evolved Sea Sparrow missile and Standard Missile 2;
• 2 x 4 Otomat anti-ship missile systems;
• 2 x Mk 32 torpedo launchers;
• 2 x Oerlikon 20 mm guns;
• Thales Sabre ECM;
• 4 x decoy launchers.
Sensor Suite
• Thales APAR multifunction radar system;
• Thales SMART-L 3D long range surveillance radar system;
• Atlas Elektronik hull-mounted sonar;
• Thales SIRIUS long range infra-red search and track system;
• Thales Mirador electro-optical surveillance and fire control system

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## monitor

DCNS Showcasing the Belhara Next Gen Frigate and Mistral LHD at IMDEX Asia 2017

DCNS is the European leader in naval defense and a major player in marine renewable energy. A long-term partner of Singapore, the Group is willing to strengthen its cooperation with local industry to enhance the city-state’s sovereignty at sea and contribute to protect its strategic interests. The ultimate exhibition for the maritime defence community in Asia-Pacific, IMDEX 2017 is a great opportunity for DCNS to showcase its expertise and meet key-players on the Asia-Pacific market.

DCNS Showcasing the Bellhara Next Gen Frigate and Mistral LHD at IMDEX Asia 2017DCNS stand at IMDEX Asia 2017

Already well implanted in the Asia Pacific region with several ongoing programs in India, Australia or Malaysia, DCNS is committed to establishing long-term partnerships with local industry and shipyards to enhance its clients’ local high-tech industrial content.

DCNS has a strong commitment in Singapore where it opened its first subsidiary in Asia, DCNS Far East, in 2005. The Group relies on its subsidiary to reinforce its partnership with Singaporean naval defense industry and its participation in naval defense projects launched by the Republic of Singapore Navy (RSN).

DCNS already has a successful experience with the RSN for the design and construction of six Formidable-class frigates, today considered as the most advanced surface combatants in Southeast Asia. In the frame of this program, DCNS developed close cooperation with local shipyard Singapore Technology Marine: while the first frigate was built in DCNS shipyard in Lorient (France), the other five were built in Singapore, through a full transfer of technology.

In the continuity of this program, together with DCNS Far East, DCNS further strengthened its cooperation with the Singaporean industry to provide engineering, technical and maintenance support to the frigates of the RSN. Today, the company also ensures the maintenance of the French Navy’s Pacific-based surveillance frigates and extended its activities over the past years to provide expertise in port security systems, a deterrent device designed to protect military and civil assets.


Video

DCNS is showcasing its new Belharra frigate for the first time in Asia. BELH@RRA is the new front-line digital frigate dedicated to the international market and which renews the heavily-armed 4,000-tonne segment. DNCS completes its product line by positioning a latest-generation vessel between the 6,000-tonne FREMM multi-mission frigate segment and that of the 2,500- to 3,000-tonne GOWIND corvettes. With the BELH@RRA frigate, DCNS responds to the expectations of navies looking for a compact frigate, capable of ensuring long-range missions, operating alone or embedded in a naval force, on the high seas or as part of coastal surveillance missions in a dense and hostile environment. The new BELH@RRA frigate offers operational intelligence that is unequalled on the market, in addition to a modular design, robustness and simplified use, which are all the fruit of the technological evolutions of the last few years.

DCNS Showcasing the Bellhara Next Gen Frigate and Mistral LHD at IMDEX Asia 2017Mistral-class LHD scale model at IMDEX Asia 2017

DCNS is also showcasing the Mistral-class LHD. The Mistral-class LHD is a vessel that responds to the needs of numerous navies thanks to its versatility. It allows a wide spectrum of civil and military missions. With a length of 199 metres and a speed exceeding 18 knots, the Mistral-class LHD vessel is characterised by its high capacity for the transportation of troops, equipment, heavy helicopters and landing craft, which the LHD is capable of projecting around the world. It is equipped with an electric propulsion system that uses pods. It also has an onboard hospital, and can carry out large-scale humanitarian missions. Its highly capable communication system makes it the ideal command vessel within a naval force. The three first LHDs, Mistral, Tonnerre and Dixmude were delivered to the French Navy in 2006, 2007 and 2012.Two Mistral-class LHDs were delivered in 2016 to the Arab Republic of Egypt, including multiannual through-life support.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## UKBengali

monitor said:


> *Bangladesh Navy holding talks on national frigate project*
> bdmilitaryJoin BDM+
> The Bangladesh Navy is discussing options with several nations for acquiring complete Transfer of Technology (ToT) for building medium-sized guided missile frigates indigenously at Chittagong Dry Dock Limited (CDDL).
> 
> Armed with a full complement of Western made weapons and Thales sensors, the Bangladesh Navy's multi-role frigate will be capable countering any threat from surface, air or sub-surface. The deadly 3,000 tonne frigates are equipped with a 127mm gun, 30mm CIWS, Otomat Mk II anti-ship missiles, VLS for SAM, torpedoes, one AW159 ASW helicopter, unmanned systems and much more.
> 
> Six frigates will be built in Bangladesh and the first two will be built abroad with the partner shipyard.
> 
> 
> This is the base level specs of various models offered to BN -
> Missions
> • AAW;
> • ASuW;
> • ASW;
> • EW.
> Weapon Suite
> • Otobreda 127 mm large calibre gun;
> • 2 x Goalkeeper close in weapons systems;
> • Mk 41 VLS for Evolved Sea Sparrow missile and Standard Missile 2;
> • 2 x 4 Otomat anti-ship missile systems;
> • 2 x Mk 32 torpedo launchers;
> • 2 x Oerlikon 20 mm guns;
> • Thales Sabre ECM;
> • 4 x decoy launchers.
> Sensor Suite
> • Thales APAR multifunction radar system;
> • Thales SMART-L 3D long range surveillance radar system;
> • Atlas Elektronik hull-mounted sonar;
> • Thales SIRIUS long range infra-red search and track system;
> • Thales Mirador electro-optical surveillance and fire control system



With China's position as regards Myanmar, it probably is the correct decision to look to the West for the frigate programme. Only downside is that the cost will be a little bit more.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Avicenna

UKBengali said:


> With China's position as regards Myanmar, it probably is the correct decision to look to the West for the frigate programme. Only downside is that the cost will be a little bit more.



Totally worth the extra cost. Look west young man!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## UKBengali

Avicenna said:


> Totally worth the extra cost. Look west young man!



We cannot be sure how true this is as only a few months ago there were reports that 12-16 4000+ tonne ships will be built in BD based on the Chinese Type-054A hull but with more modern systems. Only time will tell but I have full faith in the BD Navy as they are led by capable men with strategic vision.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Avicenna

I take all these news reports with a grain of salt. 

However, I sincerely hope there is a shift in thinking in terms of the politics of defense procurement.

If you look at the world as a whole right now there are a lot of changes in alignment going on. 

For whatever reason, the old order is morphing. 

Bangladesh can’t take anything for granted. 

Specifically, the recent events of the rohingya situation illustrated how isolated and vulnerable we really are. This situation must be rectified.

I hope Bangladesh diversifies it’s sources for weaponry and looks to Turkey, Europe, and the US to shake up the apparent complacency of some of our neighbors and “friends”.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## UKBengali

Avicenna said:


> I take all these news reports with a grain of salt.
> 
> However, I sincerely hope there is a shift in thinking in terms of the politics of defense procurement.
> 
> If you look at the world as a whole right now there are a lot of changes in alignment going on.
> 
> For whatever reason, the old order is morphing.
> 
> Bangladesh can’t take anything for granted.
> 
> Specifically, the recent events of the rohingya situation illustrated how isolated and vulnerable we really are. This situation must be rectified.
> 
> I hope Bangladesh diversifies it’s sources for weaponry and looks to Turkey, Europe, and the US to shake up the apparent complacency of some of our neighbors and “friends”.



I agree that BD needs to diversify it's weapons suppliers.

Truth be told, BD mainly brought from China and Russia to a lesser extent as those were the only weapons it could buy in the past. When the Awami League came to power in 2009, the defence budget was only 1.2 US dollars and it has now almost tripled to 3.2 billion dollars in only 8 years. As long as the economy keeps growing healthily then there should be no reason for this steep increase to not continue. When you have money then you have more options.

As for India, only some Awami League people for their own politics sees it as a friend, and it has now truly shown it's true colours over the Rohingya issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bd_4_ever

UKBengali said:


> We cannot be sure how true this is as only a few months ago there were reports that 12-16 4000+ tonne ships will be built in BD based on the Chinese Type-054A hull but with more modern systems. Only time will tell but I have full faith in the BD Navy as they are led by capable men with strategic vision.



Correct. The sheer amount of work the Navy leadership has accomplished is commendable, especially since 2009. We technically had a very poor navy with previous govt only purchasing OPVs. I remember seeing these inclusions on Channel I back then. It has not been 10 years even and we are already talking about local frigate production. That shows how the navy has turned around. Kudos to all the Rear Admirals and senior leadership of the Navy for coming this far.

Having said that, I still think the Navy would go with the Chinese option. Under the current circumstances, it might sound weird but is probably the smarter move. As this is our first of a kind project, we need to think about the cost, feasibility and most importantly learning. I doubt any western country would lend us that hand. But what can be done is building the ship on the Chinese hull and getting the equipment from western sources. That can work too, given we can work out a way with the Chinese.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

UKBengali said:


> We cannot be sure how true this is as only a few months ago there were reports that 12-16 4000+ tonne ships will be built in BD based on the Chinese Type-054A hull but with more modern systems. Only time will tell but I have full faith in the BD Navy as they are led by capable men with strategic vision.



Type 054A is still China's frontline frigate. They are averse to the design falling into the wrong hands (a navy so close to India and having so many Indian 'agents' supposedly in it).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

UKBengali said:


> With China's position as regards Myanmar, it probably is the correct decision to look to the West for the frigate programme. Only downside is that the cost will be a little bit more.




Probably the decision were taken for both Chinese position on Myanmar and our goal for diversify our military hardware. We have to remember we had all support from China for our military and economic development we can't and shouldn't lost put closeness with rising super power just for the rohyngia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

monitor said:


> Probably the decision were taken for both Chinese position on Myanmar and our goal for diversify our military hardware. We have to remember we had all support from China for our military and economic development we can't and shouldn't lost put closeness with rising super *power just for the rohyngia.*


Now its just Rohingya, but what will happen if the problem is bigger than Rohingya? We need ally.. not just handouts

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mb444

Go with whoever offers the most comprehensive TOT and whichever platform is the most leather and cost effective in the long run.

If that proves to be Chinese then so be it. 

Form my perspective I believe Chinese option is currently the best for BD. 

We must judge china by her actions since the beginning of diplomatic relations in the 1970s. It has been overwhelming positive. However we are not a Chinese client state and we are not formal allies. It is unrealistic for us to expect them to abondon Burma which is a hermit state totally dependent on china for survival. 

I do believe china is playing a positive role in the background. The waffle about bilateral agreement is for Burmese monkeys benefit..... the fact that china is involved makes it trilateral..... lol..... this would be beyond the comprehension on Burmese subhumans.....China understands that BD will pursue a multilateral approach....its advocation of bilateral approach is to mollify the uneducated Burmese animals who has no grasp of diplomatic subtleties. 

Anyhow coming back to point ...... BN plans have been formulated on the basis of Chinese tech.... our threat scenario is also evolving.... our primary threat comes from India and to tackle that we need to work with china.

There is no harm looking but unless qualatitively and strategically it makes more sense we should go with the Chinese as we are both impacted by Indian nefarious design in the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB 
বাংলাদেশ নেভাল এভিয়েশন টেন্ডারের ভিত্তিতে Bangladesh Naval Aviation to purchase ২ টি 2 X AW-159 "Wildcat" ASW helicopters হেলিকপ্টার এবং along with 2 X ২ টি Dornior Do-228NG MPA কিনেছে।
এছাড়া also under G2G পদ্ধতিতে আরো ২ টি 2 X AW-159 Wildcat এবং ১/২ টি and 1/2 X Armed Maritime Patrol Aircraft (AMPA) will be brought কেনা হবে।

২০১৮ সালেই ২ টি AW-159 will arrive by 2018 আসবে এবং সম্ভবত ২০১৮ এর শেষ বা ২০১৯ এর শুরুতে ২ টি Dornior Do-228NG by latest by 2019 আসবে।
২০১৮-১৯ এ AMPA অর্ডার দেয়ার সম্ভাবনা আছে.*
লিংক- http://m.banglanews24.com/national/news/bd/618944.details

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

These are the competing designs for Bangladesh Navy's new generation frigate program:

Belharra class (France)
Gepard 3.9 class (Russia)
Incheon class (Modified) - South Korea
Soverign class - Singapore
Tiger class (China)

r 6 will be built at CDDL, but another two will be built at a foreign shipyard of the partner ensuring BN has 8 new stealth frigates.



https://www.facebook.com/#

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

I vote for Belharra Class frigate...


----------



## monitor

ST Marine’s Sovereign Class Frigate
18 Mei 2017



Sovereign class frigate (all images : ST Marine)

The Sovereign class frigate is an indigenous ST Marine designed vessel validated through extensive model testing with machineries and equipment based on proven designs.




Possessing enhanced sea-keeping (operable in sea state 5) and high manoeuvrability, this is a versatile multi-role platform with a wide range of capabilities.




Incorporating ST Marine’s designed modular mast for optimisation of sensors’ performance and with a wide array of sensors and weapons systems, this is a vessel that can exert influence over a wide air, surface and sub-surface zones. 




Possessing a great endurance and designed for crew comfort, these vessels are ideal for sea lines of communication protection and interdiction operations.

(ST Marine)
NurW di 09.38

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bd_4_ever

No.

I vote for the Burmese 'stealth' design Kyan Sitthar class. We need that alien technology to stand any chance in this cruel world. All those nonsense designs in that above list doesnt come any close.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mehedi44

Belharra or Formidable singapore/ Sovereign.....stealthy and both of them has VLS

Although i doubt BD govt will go for them.....Sovereign class, i guess will be better choice as france would demand $$$$$$$$$$....but singapore is an ASEAN country...Does MM possess any influence being an ASEAN country....over SG


I love this regional forum "ASEAN"....respectve leaders are truly committed to the cause of ASEAN...i believe BD used to have a dream of joining this group one day..that is why BD govt was sweet to MM regime...now that dream is a distant reality.....we should accept the bitter truth of our poor G.strategic position and act accordingly.....in a pragmatic way....the problem of our leaders is, their lack of gut/ confidence...they blv/want to blv that big brothers will help us to advance BD...hence one goes to IND...other one starts foaming at the mouth for china in front of camera ( they want china to be in SAARC...as if it will solve all the poroblems of SAARC.)....both of them should read the SINGAPORE STORY


----------



## TopCat

mehedi44 said:


> Belharra or Formidable singapore/ Sovereign.....stealthy and both of them has VLS
> 
> Although i doubt BD govt will go for them.....Sovereign class, i guess will be better choice as france would demand $$$$$$$$$$....but singapore is an ASEAN country...Does MM possess any influence being an ASEAN country....over SG
> 
> 
> I love this regional forum "ASEAN"....respectve leaders are truly committed to the cause of ASEAN...i believe BD used to have a dream of joining this group one day..that is why BD govt was sweet to MM regime...now that dream is a distant reality.....we should accept the bitter truth of our poor G.strategic position and act accordingly.....in a pragmatic way....the problem of our leaders is, their lack of gut/ confidence...they blv/want to blv that big brothers will help us to advance BD...hence one goes to IND...other one starts foaming at the mouth for china in front of camera ( they want china to be in SAARC...as if it will solve all the poroblems of SAARC.)....both of them should read the SINGAPORE STORY


I strongly reject SG ship. We should buy ships from anybody who are world power.


----------



## mehedi44

TopCat said:


> I strongly reject SG ship. We should buy ships from anybody who are world power.


u need techs....world power is not a question here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bd_4_ever

monitor said:


> These are the competing designs for Bangladesh Navy's new generation frigate program:
> 
> Belharra class (France)
> Gepard 3.9 class (Russia)
> Incheon class (Modified) - South Korea
> Soverign class - Singapore
> Tiger class (China)
> 
> r 6 will be built at CDDL, but another two will be built at a foreign shipyard of the partner ensuring BN has 8 new stealth frigates.



@Bilal9 - Expert opinion please.

Jokes apart, I would prefer the French or Singaporean option.


----------



## sahureka2

Port Said - Egypt

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Bilal9

bd_4_ever said:


> No.
> 
> I vote for the Burmese 'stealth' design Kyan Sitthar class. We need that alien technology to stand any chance in this cruel world. All those nonsense designs in that above list doesnt come any close.





They might upgrade the sensors and manpads in their ship - don't make too much fun of their stuff.



bd_4_ever said:


> @Bilal9 - Expert opinion please.
> 
> Jokes apart, I would prefer the French or Singaporean option.



Bhai first of all - I dabble in naval subject once in a while, but I'm hardly an expert. *Real expert is @Penguin brother whose opinion is actually what we need. He's seemingly busy though. I hope he answers, even briefly.*

When we are talking about frigates to be built locally under ToT, we're talking about "first rank" surface combatants way better than light frigates like Bangabandhu class, my understanding is that we need,

*A frigate that has shallow enough draft to get close enough to shore in BoB littoral waters for launching munitions and missiles at shore positions*, but,
*A frigate that is larger than say KyanSitTha class frigates which at 4000 tons is fairly large (but definitely not as weak munitions and sensor wise like the UMS frigates)*, and also (mainly for deterrence purposes) approaching the sophistication of sensors and armament of India's much larger P17 and P17A frigates (the latter approaching almost 7000 tons at fully loaded displacement and boasting VLS missile suites both front and rear).
We cannot go back to 2500 ton class frigates, those days are gone. Too many limitations on freedom of sensor placement, munitions suites etc. They were sophisticated for their time, but it is time to move on.
So what are the choices? Feet firmly placed on ground as opposed to daydreaming - that is.

Belharra class (France) - This was the queen of the show from DCNS at EURONAVAL 2016 last year. But the details aren't finalized yet. *Great design from DCNS - but will be very EXPENSIVE.* ToT (being a brand new product) will be tough to negotiate price-wise. *Too sophisticated and too much of a reach and a leap for our dockyard* situation in my opinion, but still possible, with time. Not a safe, easy choice. But if Indians can pull off a nuclear sub program, I think for us this is entirely doable with time and money. Gowind class is too small - Belharra is a good size for patrolling larger areas of BoB. Hull akin to the Zumwalt class which is avant garde design. *4000 tons plus and large enough.*













Gepard 3.9 class (Russia) - This frigate (if it can be called one) is rather small. *Only 2500 tons.* The sensor fitment is inadequate as offered and I don't have a lot of faith in Russian electronics or sensor suites for defense which are less sophisticated than western offerings. Gepard class are not the heavy ones for the Russian Navy, this is lightweight units they offer for affordable export only. Vietnam Navy bought two.











*The Russians do have a nice recent 4500 ton design* *called the Admiral Gorshkov class*, which is better than the Gepard class designs. But getting ToT for that one might be a stretch. Here's an illustration.







*A huge problem with Russian ToT and purchases is, they always let Indians 'latch on' as subcontractors in their ToT deals with us (like in Rooppur, they will let Indians supply missiles and electronics in the frigate builds). Do we want this?*


Incheon class (Modified) - South Korea




Design and setup is dated now. I don't see a VLS system up front. Still 3000 tons. Not a favourite but could be attractive price-wise (not as attractive though as China CSOC offerings). Not a fan.

South Korea has better offerings *smaller downgrade to the KDX-IIA.







*





Sovereign class - Singapore. *Modern design at 3000 tons. I like it although small. Could be enlarged (scaled up). *Singapore's own navy has the most modern ships - even more modern than US Navy by far. Resembles the US LCS class stealth design, nice layout. ST engg. is a world class institution but their experience in building modern warships is limited to assembling their own 'Formidable class' frigates. ToT may be much easier to get, as easy as China. More modern than other designs here (except Belharra).









Tiger class (China) -
The Tiger-class frigate is an evolution of the F-22P Zulfiqar class, but with a newer, stealthier (i.e. lower radar cross-section) hull coupled with a 16-cell vertical-launch system (VLS) for surface-to-air missiles (SAM). Tiger-class has a displacement of 2,780 tons and can be equipped with dual quad-cell (2×4) AShM launchers, two triple (2×3) anti-submarine warfare (ASW) torpedo-launchers, a 76-mm main gun, a 30-mm gun and 24-cell point-defence missile system (PDMS). The Tiger-class can reach a top speed of 27 knots and a ferry range of 4,000 nm at 15 knots.




*I am okay with the tiger class design, but I like the large 4000 ton frigate design better (see below), also released by CSOC at Lima 2017.*

CSOC’s 4,000-ton multi-mission frigate design retains the AShW and ASW capabilities of its sibling designs, coupling them with a 32-cell VLS system for SAMs. It is considered a variant of the Type 054, but with a “renewed superstructure” (IHS Jane’s). It will feature a phased-array radar with a complementary over-the-horizon (OTH) radar for long-range passive surveillance of aerial and surface targets.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehedi44

Bilal9 said:


> They might upgrade the sensors and manpads in their ship - don't make too much fun of their stuff.
> 
> Yes we have a tendency to look down upon them...it is wrong ...with money they can easily upgrade their existing platforms...which is affordable......
> 
> Bhai first of all - I dabble in naval subject once in a while, but I'm hardly an expert. *Real expert is @Penguin brother whose opinion is actually what we need. He's seemingly busy though. I hope he answers, even briefly.*
> 
> When we are talking about frigates to be built locally under ToT, we're talking about "first rank" surface combatants way better than light frigates like Bangabandhu class, my understanding is that we need,
> 
> A frigate that has shallow enough draft to get close enough to shore in BoB littoral waters for launching munitions and missiles at shore positions, but,
> A frigate that is larger than say KyanSitTha class frigates which at 4000 tons is fairly large (but definitely not as weak munitions and sensor wise like the UM), and also (mainly for deterrence purposes) approaching the sophistication of sensors and armament of India's P17 and P17A frigates (the latter approaching almost 7000 tons at fully loaded displacement and boasting VLS missile suites both front and rear).
> We cannot go back to 2500 ton class frigates, those days are gone. Too many limitations on freedom of sensor placement, munitions suites etc. They were sophisticated for their time, but it is time to move on.
> So what are the choices? Feet firmly placed on ground as opposed to daydreaming - that is.
> 
> Belharra class (France) - This was the queen of the show from DCNS at EURONAVAL 2016 last year. But the details aren't finalized yet. Great designfrom DCNS but will be very EXPENSIVE. ToT (being a brand new product) will be tough to negotiate price-wise. Too sophisticated and too much of a reach and a leap for our dockyard situation in my opinion, but still possible, with time. Not a safe, easy choice. But if Indians can pull off a nuclear sub program, I think for us this is entirely doable with time and money. Gowind class is too small - Belharra is a good size for patrolling larger areas of BoB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gepard 3.9 class (Russia) - This frigate (if it can be called one) is rather small. Only 2500 tons. The sensor fitment is questionable. These are not the heavy ones for the Russian Navy, this is what they offer for affordable export only.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incheon class (Modified) - South Korea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Design and setup is dated now. I don't see a VLS system up front. Still 3000 tons.
> 
> Sovereign class - Singapore. Modern design at 3000 tons. Like it.
> Tiger class (China) - I will research this.


Sovereign class has 24 missiles....more than any other contemporaries.......but i doubt there will be a lot of hurdle to get the tot....radars and sensors are from Thales, Mbda, GE...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB
বাংলাদেশ নেভাল স্পেশাল কমান্ডো ফোর্স BN Naval SWADS এর জন্য নতুন to get new unspecified numbers of new Carbine rifle's from European countries কেনা হচ্ছে।ইউরোপীয় দেশগুলো থেকে এগুলো কেনা হবে।সংখ্যাটা অজানা।

SWADS বাংলাদেশের সবচেয়ে Well equiped Commando Force.
তাদের অস্ত্রসম্ভারে সব western এবং NATO standard weapon আছে।

ছবিটি প্রতীকী*





*এবার শেখ হাসিনা সাবমেরিন ঘাঁটি হচ্ছে কুতুবদিয়ায়*




22 Nov, 2017
*নৌবাহিনীর জন্য স্থায়ী সাবমেরিন ঘাঁটি নির্মাণ করার উদ্যোগ নিয়েছে সরকার। 

কক্সবাজারের পেকুয়ায় জিটুজি ভিত্তিতে ‘বানৌজা শেখ হাসিনা’ নামে এ ঘাঁটি নির্মাণের জন্য আন্তঃমন্ত্রণালয় যৌথ কমিটি গঠনের সিদ্ধান্ত নিয়েছে প্রতিরক্ষা মন্ত্রণালয়। আর এ কমিটিতে সদস্য হিসেবে যুগ্ম সচিব পদ মর্যাদার একজন কর্মকর্তাকে মনোনয়নে প্রয়োজনীয় ব্যবস্থা নেওয়ার অনুরোধ করে গত ৫ নভেম্বর অর্থ বিভাগের সচিবের কাছে চিঠি পাঠান প্রতিরক্ষা মন্ত্রণালয়ের যুগ্ম সচিব এসএম আবুল কালাম আজাদ। 

সংশ্লিষ্ট সূত্র জানিয়েছে, কক্সবাজার জেলার কুতুবদিয়ার পেকুয়ায় ওই ঘাঁটি নির্মাণের পরিকল্পনা করা হয়েছে। এরই মধ্যে ওই এলাকায় জমি অধিগ্রহণ করা হয়েছে। 

সাবমেরিনের জন্য স্থায়ী ঘাঁটি নির্মাণের লক্ষ্যে চীনা কর্তৃপক্ষের সঙ্গে নৌবাহিনীর একটি সমঝোতা স্মারক (এমওইউ) স্বাক্ষরিত হয়েছে। নৌবাহিনীতে সম্প্রতি দুটি সাবমেরিন সংযোজিত হওয়ার পর এ উদ্যোগ নিচ্ছে সরকার। এটিই হবে বাংলাদেশের প্রথম সাবমেরিন ঘাঁটি।

সূত্র আরও জানায়, চলতি বছরের ১২ মার্চ প্রধানমন্ত্রী শেখ হাসিনা সাবমেরিন দুটির কমিশনিং করেন। এ দুটির নাম রাখা হয় বানৌজা জয়যাত্রা ও বানৌজা নবযাত্রা।

জানা গেছে, বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনীকে আধুনিক বাহিনীতে রূপান্তর ও ক্ষমতা বাড়াতে ১০ বছরব্যাপী একটি পরিকল্পনার অংশ হিসেবে বর্তমান সরকার সাবমেরিন নৌঘাঁটি স্থাপনের প্রকল্প হাতে নিয়েছে।

সশস্ত্র বাহিনী বিভাগের দায়িতপ্রাপ্ত মন্ত্রী আনিসুল হক সম্প্রতি সংসদে প্রশ্নোত্তর পর্বে জানান, ২০১০-২০১৬ সময়ে বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনীতে 
একটি হাইড্রোগ্রাফিক ভেসেল, 
পাঁচটি প্যাট্রোল ক্রাফট, 
দুটি লার্জ প্যাট্রোল ক্রাফট, 
চারটি ফ্রিগেট, চারটি করভেট, 
একটি ফ্লিট ট্যাঙ্কার, 
দুটি ল্যান্ডিং ক্রাফট ইউটিলিটি, 
দুটি ল্যান্ডিং ক্রাফট ট্যাঙ্ক, 
দুটি কন্টেইনার ভেসেল, 
দুটি মেরিটাইল হেলিকপ্টার, 
দুটি মেরিটাইম প্যাট্রোল এয়ারক্রাফট সংযোজিত হয়েছে।

নৌবাহিনীতে অত্যাধুনিক সমরাস্ত্র সংযোজনের বিষয়টি তুলে ধরে মন্ত্রী জানান, দুটি জাহাজ বানৌজা স্বাধীনতা এবং বানৌজা প্রত্যয়ে সার্ফেস টু সার্ফেস এবং সার্ফেস টু এয়ার মিসাইল সি-৮০২এ, এফএল-৩০০এন স্যাম স্থাপিত হয়েছে।

বানৌজা ওসমানে রকেট ডেপথ চার্জ টাইপ ডিসিএল-০০৩ডি স্থাপিত হয়েছে। এটি ৯.৪ মিটার/সেকেন্ড দূরত্বে পানির তলদেশে সর্বোচ্চ ৫০০ মিটার গভীরে আঘাত হানতে পারে। এ ছাড়া বানৌজা বঙ্গবন্ধুর যুদ্ধ সক্ষমতা বৃদ্ধির লক্ষ্যে অটোম্যাট এমকে-২ মিসাইল কেনা হয়েছে।

নৌবাহিনীর মিসাইল বোট এবং জাহাজে সংযোজন করা হয়েছে আধুনিক সি-৭০৪ মিসাইল। পাশাপাশি জাহাজ থেকে শত্রু বিমানকে ধ্বংস করার জন্য শোল্ডার লঞ্চড কিউডব্লিউ-২ স্যাম ব্যবহার করা হয়ে থাকে।

এ ছাড়া সমুদ্র এলাকায় দ্রুত নজরদারি, সার্চ অ্যান্ড রেসকিউ অপারেশন, জরুরি সেবা ও একান্ত অর্থনৈতিক এলাকায় সার্বক্ষণিক নজরদারির লক্ষ্যে নৌবাহিনীতে সংযোজিত হয়েছে দুটি হেলিকপ্টার এবং দুটি মেরিটাইম প্যাট্রোল এয়ারক্রাফট (এমপিএ)।*
*English version follows*
* আমাদের সময়
উৎসঃ আামদের সময়
http://www.newsforbd.net/newsdetail/detail/31/346978*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

So, as a follow on from my previous post lets consider two more classes of frigates (for theoretical purposes at least). You guys can review these two designs as they are up and coming and pretty well regarded by experts in the field. These displace between 3500 and 4500 tons and are well equipped and armed. Sensor suites wise - I believe the Korean choice beats the Russian choice simply because Korea more or less copied the Raytheon systems (even AEGIS system in their much larger destroyers). *Cost is very reasonable for both (say about 250 to 300 million for each example).* The Indians have asked the Russians for design ToT on the latter.

Please read the material (may be boring at first). But without reviewing the choices and options offered we cannot discuss.

*I am _NOT_ going to discuss FREMM frigates or Germany's F125 frigate here, these at 600 to 700 million a copy are way out of our price range.*

1*. First - I will describe the Daegu (Taegu) Republic of Korea Navy FFX-II class
2. Second - Admiral Grigorovich-class (Project 11356) guided-missile stealth frigate (Indian improved Talwar class)*

*Daegu (Taegu) Republic of Korea Navy FFX-II class*

South Korea's defense procurement agency Defense Acquisition Program Administration (DAPA) placed an order with Hyundai Heavy & Industries (HHI) on Tuesday to build two Daegu-class FFX-II frigates ahead of schedule to support the ailing local shipbuilding industry.

*




The first FFX-II Batch II ROKS Daegu during its launch ceremony. DSME picture.*

The two FFX-II vessels will be the third and fourth in the series. Daewoo Shipbuilding & Marine Engineering (DSME) launched the lead ship of the new Daegu-class FFX-II (also known as FFX batch II) frigate for the Republic of Korea Navy (ROK Navy) on June 2, 2016. Key updates of the Batch II over the ASW-focused Batch I include VLS and full electric propulsion system, as well as a larger hangar that can accomodate a 10-ton helicopter.

FFX-II batch II is the first South Korean warship to be fitted with DRS Hybrid Electric Drive system, coupled with Rolls-Royce MT-30 gas turbine engine for CODLAG integrated full-electric propulsion. This configuration is shared with the US Navy's LCS and Zumwalt destroyers, as well as with the Royal Navy's QE aircraft carriers and future Type 26 GCS. In terms of engine technology and acoustic reduction technology, this makes FFX-II one of the most advanced and 'reduced accoustic signature' ASW frigates among western navies.

Contacted in June by _Navy Recognition_, a DSME reprensentative said that first ship of the class ROKS-818,_Daegu_ will be delivered to ROK Navy in late 2017 and will be commissioned in late 2018.

FFX-II batch II is not fitted with Mk 41 VLS but with KVLS meaning it will deploy Korean missiles (most probably designed by LIG Nex 1 such as the Cheolmae-2 medium-range air defense missile, Hong Sang Eo anti-submarine rocket, and possibly the Hyunmoo-3 series of land attack cruise missiles). The Korean guided munitions were 'inspired' by their American counterparts, some licensed and some not.

*Daegu-class FFX-II frigate main specifications:*
Displacement (Full): Abt. 2800 (3,600)
Length/ Beam: 122m / 14m
Max. Speed: 30 kts
Complement: 120 sailors
Major weapons: 5” Main gun (K Mk.45 Mod 4) / 20mm CIWS (Phalanx Block 1B) / KVLS (16 cells)
Propulsion: CODLOG
*Ships in the class*
ROKS _Daegu_ FFG-818 - Launched 2017
FFG-819 DSME[5] Building


The Daegu-class is a development of the _Incheon_-class frigate (FFX-1), with many similarities, and many improvements. The FFX-1 itself was a follow on from the Ulsan class (Our lead ship BNS BangaBandhu was a modified Ulsan class). Modifications to the Incheon-class include a 16-cell Korean Vertical Launching System (K-VLS) that will be able to deploy the Cheolmae-2 air defense missile, Hong Sang Eo anti-submarine missile, and Haeseong-II and Hyunmoo-3 land attack cruise missiles.[2]

There will be a larger hangar for a 10-ton helicopter.[3][4] Propulsion will be all-electric, with the twin gas turbine layout replaced with a single Rolls Royce MT30 turbine engine.[1]













If you look closely at the mast of the ship above (click to open larger version), you can see the four white-colored panoramic IRSTs.













FFX-I and -II's AESA radar with technical information:










There are variations on this design. Thai and Philippine navy frigates are being built by Daewoo and Hyundai to a slightly different superstructure.





*I will cover the Admiral Grigorovich-class in a follow on post later.*

*Admiral Grigorovich-class (Project 11356) guided-missile stealth frigate*

Russia to resume the construction of the "last three" Project 11356 frigates in 2018

The United Shipbuilding Corporation (USC) will resume the construction of the last three Project 11356 frigates in 2018 (Project 11356 Admiral Grigorovich class is slightly modified for export compared to Project 11350 Admiral Gorshkov class).

Earlier, the construction of these ships was suspended due to Kiev's refusal to supply gas turbine power plants. The decision to resume the work was made following the preliminary testing of the latest Russian gas turbine units M70FRU and M90FR. According to experts, the advent of these ships will significantly expand the Navy’s capabilities in the Mediterranean Sea, the Central and North Atlantic, and the Arctic zone, the newspaper Izvestia writes.
* 





*
First ship of class Admiral Grigorovich joined the Russian Navy on March 11 2016. Picture: Yantar Shipyard

At present, two of the six ordered ships of this class are operational with the Navy. The frigates Admiral Grigorovich and Admiral Essen are part of the Black Sea Fleet. Admiral Makarov is undergoing the official tests. The remaining three frigates of the "Admiral" series - Butakov, Istomin, and Kornilov - are currently mothballed in varying degrees of completion at the Kaliningrad-based Yantar Shipyard. They were intended for the Baltic Fleet. Their construction was frozen because of Ukraine's refusal to supply the DS71 and D090 power plants manufactured by Zorya-Mashproekt, Nikolaev, Ukraine and previously paid by Russia. It was assumed that the "Admirals" would be sold to the Indian Navy because of the inability to complete them. Aleksey Rakhmanov, the head of the United Shipbuilding Corporation, told Izvestia that the construction of the ships will be resumed in 2018, after the appropriate tests and follow-on development to accommodate the new power plants.

_"The decision has been made and R&D work will be required,"_ explained Rakhmanov. However, due to the fact that design proceeded with regard to the groundwork laid by Russian gas turbine builders, no major modifications to the architecture of the ships will be needed. "We do not think that these R&D works will be so significant as to throw us back a few years ago."
* 





*
Russian Navy Admiral Essen frigate sailing through Dutch EEZ in the North Sea. Picture: Royal Netherlands Navy

As noted by Rakhmanov, the timing depends not only on gas turbine units - the shipbuilders will have to resume contracts on all major systems._ "Therefore, it is very important here that we are able to comply with the warranty periods, the service life of equipment and the corresponding storage life,"_ the head of USC said.

As Izvestia was told at the Navy's Main HQ, the tandem power plant configuration of two M70FRU gas turbine engines is being considered as the core project. According to preliminary calculations, this should ensure the maximum power output of 14,000 hp. In this case, the ship will be able to move at a speed of 30 knots and the cruising range will be 4850 nautical miles (9,000 km). This is quite enough to go from the Baltic Fleet’s main base at Baltiysk to Russia’s Tartus naval base in Syria without fuel replenishment.
* 





*
Three unfinished Project 11356 frigates at the PJSC "Baltic Shipyard" Yantar ". To the left of the wall stands the frigate "Admiral Butakov", launched in the water, the frigates "Admiral Istomin" (prepared for launching) and "Admiral Kornilov " standing in open pitches are visible. Picture taken in May 2017 via mil-avia.livejournal.com

Expert Alexander Mozgovoy told Izvestia that the decision to complete the Project 11356 frigates was welcome._"Our Navy really needs them and we would have lost three good ships in case of selling them to India,"_ said the expert._ "These are general-purpose ships that can operate in the Mediterranean, in the central Atlantic and in the north. We are in desperate need of such ships today as all the large Soviet-era ships are badly worn and their service life is nearing the end. In fact, there is no alternative to the Project 11356 frigates." _

Project 11356 frigates are designed to attack enemy surface ships and submarines both in the near and far maritime zones, counter air targets, both independently and as part of a task force. Frigates of this type are armed with a 100mm A-190 gun, strike and air defense missile systems, including Kalibr and Shtil, torpedoes. The ship can carry a Kamov Ka-27 helicopter and its versions. The ship's displacement is 3620 tons and its length is 124.8 meters. The full speed is 30 knots and the cruising range is 4850 miles.

Comment -

According to available information, the completion for the Russian Navy of three frigates of the modified project 11356 with the Russian all-mode main power plant based on gas turbine engines M70FRU is included in the draft State Armament Program for 2018-2025.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Russian Navy gets new Admiral Essen *(Project 11356 Admiral Grigorovich class) *frigate built for Black Sea fleet.

The ship has a balanced weapons suite, an artillery system, the sophisticated Kalibr missile system and a well-balanced up-to-date Shtil-1 surface-to-air missile system

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Further on the new 4000 ton frigate concept by CSOC shown at Langkawi earlier this year....

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*China's CSOC showcases a new 4,000-tonne frigate*
*Michele Capeleto, Langkawi* - IHS Jane's Navy International
28 March 2017






_A model of the 4,000-tonne frigate showcased by China Shipbuilding and Offshore International Company (CSOC) at LIMA 2017 in Langkawi. Source: IHS Markit/ Michele Capeleto_

Chinese state-owned shipbuilder China Shipbuilding and Offshore International Company (CSOC) revealed technical specifications of a new frigate design it is showcasing at the LIMA 2017 exhibition in Langkawi.

In an interview with _Jane's_, a CSOC engineer disclosed that the "new ship is a derivative of the Jiangkai II class of frigates, but features a renewed superstructure". 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
(My notes - Current production version of Jiangkai II or 054 class frigate shown below, newer design has a more streamlined forecastle/bow and integrated mast, also improved stealth qualities. VLS cells can now possibly accommodate multiple types of missiles/warheads in modular fashion).






-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
According to specifications confirmed by the company, the vessel is slightly larger than the Jiangkai II, featuring an overall length of 135 m, a beam of 16 m, a draught of 4.4 m, and a displacement of around 3,850 tonne.

The platform is powered by four sets of 16PA6STC engines in a CODAD configuration, driving two propeller shafts for a top speed of up to 26 kt. It has an endurance of 21 days, and standard range of 4,000 nautical miles at cruising speed of 18 kt.

Where the innovation stands, however, is in the armament suite and sensors. Weapons aboard comprise a single-barrel 76 mm main naval guns, topped up by two six-barrel Type 730A 30 mm guns for short-range self defence.






_Stern view of the 4,000-tonne frigate model showcased by China Shipbuilding and Offshore International Company (CSOC) at LIMA 2017 in Langkawi. (IHS Markit/ Michele Capeleto)_

"Unlike in other versions [of frigates displayed by CSOC at defence shows], the two 30 mm guns are no longer mounted on the main bridge, but rather amid-ship, closer to the [24-cells] surface-to-air missile [SAM] launcher."

The ship's foredeck still hosts a 32-cell vertical launching system (VLS) firing the HHQ-16 (40 km of range), and there are two quadruple launchers of the C-802 surface-to-surface missile (SSM) mounted amid-ship.

Commenting on the sensors, the engineer added that "the above-water *sensor suite will include a phased-array radar mounted in an integrated mast*. The ship will also mount an over the horizon [OTH] radar comparable to the [active/passive] SLR66".

The frigate's anti-submarine warfare (ASW) capabilities will be provided by a hull-mounted sonar and torpedo tubes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Bangladesh Navy Anirban - 2017*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

These are notes for Indian P-17A Frigate vendor selection. A bit old but worth taking note...interesting that they took a decade to DESIGN these ships....

*Project 17A Frigate*
India has embarked on one of the most ambitious naval building and procurement plans in the world. Among the projects is the Project 17A Shivalik-class frigate, the follow on the Project 17 (Shivalik class) frigates for the Indian Navy. Project 17A could either extend Indian modifications of the Krivak IIIs once again, or adopt an entirely different base platform. A total of seven ships will be built, though in 2007 it was reported that 12 more of improved Project 17A model may be built. As of 2000 India was looking to purchase one Stealthy Frigate from a foreign yard and several more to be constructed domestically.

To augment its surface combatant fleet with a new class of multi-role, fast stealth frigates, the Indian Navy floated a global request for information (RFI) in December 2006 to a number of Russian, European and American shipyards for building one vessel in an international shipyard and six in India, most probably at the Mazagon Dock Limited, Mumbai, or the Garden Reach Shipbuilders and Engineers, Kolkata. The deal was expected to be worth around Rs. 30,000 crore. Three American companies (Lockheed Martin, NorthropGrumman, and General Dynamics) have been sent the initial requests for information.

As of late 2007 the Navy reportedly planned to order four more frigates under Project-17A. As of December 2008 the Russian shipbuilding industry was in line for for the co-design and joint fabrication of seven guided-missile frigates under Project 17A, for which Moscow was said to be offering the "Project 1167" FFG. But no one has ever heard of a "Project 1167" FFG from Russia, and if a Russian frigate were on offer to India it is far more likely to be the the 4,500 ton Project 22350 Gorshkov DDG was implausibly said to be offered for the Indian Project 15B destroyer program. Project 17A would be a "one plus six" program, with the first built abroad and the remaining six built in India.

In the FORCE November 2008 issue the Controller of Warship Production and Acquisition has stated "a total of 7 destroyers, 13 frigates..." as the major warship construction that would have been accomplished by 2022. That would indicate (3 P15A + 4 P15B} destroyers and {3 Krivaks + 3 P17 + 7 P17A} frigates. Interviews of senior Indian navy officials in the December 2008 issue of FORCE talk of future warship construction projects, with the seven Project 15B DDGs and seven Project 17A FFGs clealy identified. The Improved Krivaks are of imported origin and do not form part of the domestic warship construction package. That still leaves a shortfall of six yet-to-be-built FFGs and this void is to be filled by an additional 3 Project 1135.6 FFGs to add to the six, plus ordering an additional three more Project 17 FFGs as a Batch 2 package.

In November 2008 Vice Admiral Dilip Deshpande, Controller of Warship Production and Acquisition, said that with three frigates (Project 17) under construction at MDL and three more frigates (Talwar Class follow-on) under construction at Yantar Shipyard in Russia. "We have plans to order seven more frigates under Project 17A where we plan to adopt a new build technology or integrated construction. We are looking at transfer of technology for this type of construction where modules are completed and fitted together as a whole. *At present, we are in discussion with advanced shipyards for this technology (like DCNS, Fincantieri, shipyards in South Korea, Bath Iron Works, Lockheed Martin, Northrop Gruman and Rosboronexport). Whoever emerges as the best option in terms of technology transfers and costs would be given the contract.* Where these frigates will be constructed has not been decided as yet."

India had never done modular shipbuilding, which involves constructing a multi-thousand-ton warship in 300-ton modules, which are brought together and assembled. both GRSE and Mazagon Dock Limited, Mumbai (MDL) are spending hundreds of crores on creating modularconstruction facilities by mid-2011, by when assembly of the Project 17-A frigates is due to start. The project may be split between two shipyards. Vice Admiral HS Malhi, chairman and managing director (CMD) of MDL explains, "We have to ensure that the navy gets all these seven warships by 2021. That means GRSE and MDL might both work concurrently on Project 17 A; you might have four built in MDL and three in GRSE. There is enough work for both shipyards." GRSE and MDL insist that Project 17-A be built entirely in India. Business Standard has reported that the Indian Navy wanted the first two frigates to be built abroad by the design partner.

By early 2009 there appeared to be three contenders - the French FM400, German MEKO frigate and Russian Admiral Sergai Gorshkov class frigates. The French FM400 and German MEKO class frigates are quite different from what India currently operated. As the La fayette is out of production, DCNS offered the FM400, a smaller cheaper version of FREMM. As the Sachsen is not on offer, the Germans offered the MEKO D500, a 5000 ton frigate similar to the Project 17A requirement, or an enlarged version MEKO D600, which is of 6000 tons. There was also some suggestion that the P17A tender for 7 frigates had been split into two parts, with possible purchase of 3 additional Modified Krivak class frigates, and 4 additional Shivalik class frigates, to fulfill the 7 frigates wanted by the Navy.

By July 2012 Project-17A was finally gathering steam, with the Contract Negotiation Committee was underway for Project-17A, with thee contract to be awarded "soon" after the final nod from the Cabinet Committee on Security. India was planning to spend a mammoth Rs. 50,000 crore (USD 8.8 billion) to construct seven advanced stealth frigates with all weapon and missile systems inside the hull for lower radar signature. The construction of these stealth frigates under Project-17A was to be undertaken by Mazagon Docks (MDL) at Mumbai and Garden Reach Shipbuilders and Engineers (GRSE) at Kolkata. According to one report, four of the seven frigates to be built in Mumbai and the remaining three in Kolkata. Other reports say that one vessel was supposed to be built at a foreign shipyard, with the remaining six to be built by Indian companies under license.

Having successfully completed the construction of Shivalik class frigates, by md-2012 Mazagon Dock Ltd, was looking ahead to future with confidence. Its order book is an envy of any defence ship builder in the world. Under construction in MDL’s berths were three destroyers of Project 15A — Kolkata, Kochi and Chennai — joining the navy’s fleet in 2013 onwards. Also on order were four more destroyers of Project 15B, to be followed at that yard by four stealth frigates of the Project 17A.

By August 2013 the design of Project 17A had been completed, and final nod was still awaited from the defence ministry to launch construction.

Indian Defense PSU Garden Reach Shipbuilders and Engineers (GRSE) won $3.1 billion (INR 20,000 crore) order in April 2015 to build three advanced stealth frigates for the country’s navy. "This is the highest-ever order which GRSE has got. This shows how much trust the government and the Navy has on us. It is a big shot in the arm for us," GRSE's Chairman and Managing Director Rear Admiral A K Verma told reportersy. Under project P-17A, Mazagon Dock Ltd (MDL), Mumbai, will make four stealth frigates while the Kolkata shipyard will make three such frigates, all of which will be of the same design.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

Bilal9 said:


> These are notes for Indian P-17A Frigate vendor selection. A bit old but worth taking note...interesting that they took a decade to DESIGN these ships....
> 
> *Project 17A Frigate*
> India has embarked on one of the most ambitious naval building and procurement plans in the world. Among the projects is the Project 17A Shivalik-class frigate, the follow on the Project 17 (Shivalik class) frigates for the Indian Navy. Project 17A could either extend Indian modifications of the Krivak IIIs once again, or adopt an entirely different base platform. A total of seven ships will be built, though in 2007 it was reported that 12 more of improved Project 17A model may be built. As of 2000 India was looking to purchase one Stealthy Frigate from a foreign yard and several more to be constructed domestically.
> 
> To augment its surface combatant fleet with a new class of multi-role, fast stealth frigates, the Indian Navy floated a global request for information (RFI) in December 2006 to a number of Russian, European and American shipyards for building one vessel in an international shipyard and six in India, most probably at the Mazagon Dock Limited, Mumbai, or the Garden Reach Shipbuilders and Engineers, Kolkata. The deal was expected to be worth around Rs. 30,000 crore. Three American companies (Lockheed Martin, NorthropGrumman, and General Dynamics) have been sent the initial requests for information.
> 
> As of late 2007 the Navy reportedly planned to order four more frigates under Project-17A. As of December 2008 the Russian shipbuilding industry was in line for for the co-design and joint fabrication of seven guided-missile frigates under Project 17A, for which Moscow was said to be offering the "Project 1167" FFG. But no one has ever heard of a "Project 1167" FFG from Russia, and if a Russian frigate were on offer to India it is far more likely to be the the 4,500 ton Project 22350 Gorshkov DDG was implausibly said to be offered for the Indian Project 15B destroyer program. Project 17A would be a "one plus six" program, with the first built abroad and the remaining six built in India.
> 
> In the FORCE November 2008 issue the Controller of Warship Production and Acquisition has stated "a total of 7 destroyers, 13 frigates..." as the major warship construction that would have been accomplished by 2022. That would indicate (3 P15A + 4 P15B} destroyers and {3 Krivaks + 3 P17 + 7 P17A} frigates. Interviews of senior Indian navy officials in the December 2008 issue of FORCE talk of future warship construction projects, with the seven Project 15B DDGs and seven Project 17A FFGs clealy identified. The Improved Krivaks are of imported origin and do not form part of the domestic warship construction package. That still leaves a shortfall of six yet-to-be-built FFGs and this void is to be filled by an additional 3 Project 1135.6 FFGs to add to the six, plus ordering an additional three more Project 17 FFGs as a Batch 2 package.
> 
> In November 2008 Vice Admiral Dilip Deshpande, Controller of Warship Production and Acquisition, said that with three frigates (Project 17) under construction at MDL and three more frigates (Talwar Class follow-on) under construction at Yantar Shipyard in Russia. "We have plans to order seven more frigates under Project 17A where we plan to adopt a new build technology or integrated construction. We are looking at transfer of technology for this type of construction where modules are completed and fitted together as a whole. *At present, we are in discussion with advanced shipyards for this technology (like DCNS, Fincantieri, shipyards in South Korea, Bath Iron Works, Lockheed Martin, Northrop Gruman and Rosboronexport). Whoever emerges as the best option in terms of technology transfers and costs would be given the contract.* Where these frigates will be constructed has not been decided as yet."
> 
> India had never done modular shipbuilding, which involves constructing a multi-thousand-ton warship in 300-ton modules, which are brought together and assembled. both GRSE and Mazagon Dock Limited, Mumbai (MDL) are spending hundreds of crores on creating modularconstruction facilities by mid-2011, by when assembly of the Project 17-A frigates is due to start. The project may be split between two shipyards. Vice Admiral HS Malhi, chairman and managing director (CMD) of MDL explains, "We have to ensure that the navy gets all these seven warships by 2021. That means GRSE and MDL might both work concurrently on Project 17 A; you might have four built in MDL and three in GRSE. There is enough work for both shipyards." GRSE and MDL insist that Project 17-A be built entirely in India. Business Standard has reported that the Indian Navy wanted the first two frigates to be built abroad by the design partner.
> 
> By early 2009 there appeared to be three contenders - the French FM400, German MEKO frigate and Russian Admiral Sergai Gorshkov class frigates. The French FM400 and German MEKO class frigates are quite different from what India currently operated. As the La fayette is out of production, DCNS offered the FM400, a smaller cheaper version of FREMM. As the Sachsen is not on offer, the Germans offered the MEKO D500, a 5000 ton frigate similar to the Project 17A requirement, or an enlarged version MEKO D600, which is of 6000 tons. There was also some suggestion that the P17A tender for 7 frigates had been split into two parts, with possible purchase of 3 additional Modified Krivak class frigates, and 4 additional Shivalik class frigates, to fulfill the 7 frigates wanted by the Navy.
> 
> By July 2012 Project-17A was finally gathering steam, with the Contract Negotiation Committee was underway for Project-17A, with thee contract to be awarded "soon" after the final nod from the Cabinet Committee on Security. India was planning to spend a mammoth Rs. 50,000 crore (USD 8.8 billion) to construct seven advanced stealth frigates with all weapon and missile systems inside the hull for lower radar signature. The construction of these stealth frigates under Project-17A was to be undertaken by Mazagon Docks (MDL) at Mumbai and Garden Reach Shipbuilders and Engineers (GRSE) at Kolkata. According to one report, four of the seven frigates to be built in Mumbai and the remaining three in Kolkata. Other reports say that one vessel was supposed to be built at a foreign shipyard, with the remaining six to be built by Indian companies under license.
> 
> Having successfully completed the construction of Shivalik class frigates, by md-2012 Mazagon Dock Ltd, was looking ahead to future with confidence. Its order book is an envy of any defence ship builder in the world. Under construction in MDL’s berths were three destroyers of Project 15A — Kolkata, Kochi and Chennai — joining the navy’s fleet in 2013 onwards. Also on order were four more destroyers of Project 15B, to be followed at that yard by four stealth frigates of the Project 17A.
> 
> By August 2013 the design of Project 17A had been completed, and final nod was still awaited from the defence ministry to launch construction.
> 
> Indian Defense PSU Garden Reach Shipbuilders and Engineers (GRSE) won $3.1 billion (INR 20,000 crore) order in April 2015 to build three advanced stealth frigates for the country’s navy. "This is the highest-ever order which GRSE has got. This shows how much trust the government and the Navy has on us. It is a big shot in the arm for us," GRSE's Chairman and Managing Director Rear Admiral A K Verma told reportersy. Under project P-17A, Mazagon Dock Ltd (MDL), Mumbai, will make four stealth frigates while the Kolkata shipyard will make three such frigates, all of which will be of the same design.



They should had consulted Union of Myanmar ship building company for technical expertise. MM is the only country in the world who could master the tricks so quick.
@Aung Zaya @Nilgiri

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

Bangladesh have purchased most advanced AW-159 asw Helicopter costing as much as Durjay Class large petrol craft.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal9

TopCat said:


> They should had consulted Union of Myanmar ship building company for technical expertise. MM is the only country in the world who could master the tricks so quick.
> @Aung Zaya @Nilgiri

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB*



*Bangladesh Coast Guard (BCG) has its own smallএর নিজস্ব ছোটখাটো Ground Force/Unit আছে যারা জরুরি প্রয়োজনে স্থলভূমিতে অপারেশন করতে সক্ষম।

এরা শান্তিকালীন সময়ে কোস্টগার্ডের বিভিন্ন বেইসের নিরাপত্তা নিশ্চিত করে।তবে এসব ছাড়াও তাদের অন্যান্য যেসব কাজ করতে হয় তার মধ্যে উল্লেখযোগ্য হলো-



♦Fishery protection




♦Prevent illegal immigration through the sea




♦Piracy control




♦Prevent smuggling, trafficking of illegal arms, drugs and narcotics




♦Disaster relief operations




♦Search and rescue operations




♦Preservation of forest




♦Surveillance over the sea areas of Bangladesh. ইত্যাদি

এসব কাজে তারা কোস্টগার্ডের বিভিন্ন হাইস্পিড বোট ব্যবহার করে থাকে।তাদের ব্যবহৃত অস্ত্রের মধ্যে উল্লেখযোগ্য হলো Type-56 Assault rifle, BD-08 Assault, 9mm Side arm.

সুরক্ষা ব্যবস্থা হিসেবে বুলেট প্রুফ ভেস্ট এবং ব্যালেস্টিক হেলমেট ব্যবহার করে থাকে।*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB added a new photo.*




*Bangladesh Naval aviator with AW-159 Wildcat ASW helicopter.

This photo was taken in UK during training season. 

BN will get delivery of their first pair of AW-159 in 2018 and they will buy 2 more under G2G deal*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

Banglar Bir said:


> *Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB*
> 
> 
> 
> *Bangladesh Coast Guard (BCG) has its own smallএর নিজস্ব ছোটখাটো Ground Force/Unit আছে যারা জরুরি প্রয়োজনে স্থলভূমিতে অপারেশন করতে সক্ষম।
> 
> এরা শান্তিকালীন সময়ে কোস্টগার্ডের বিভিন্ন বেইসের নিরাপত্তা নিশ্চিত করে।তবে এসব ছাড়াও তাদের অন্যান্য যেসব কাজ করতে হয় তার মধ্যে উল্লেখযোগ্য হলো-
> 
> 
> 
> ♦Fishery protection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ♦Prevent illegal immigration through the sea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ♦Piracy control
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ♦Prevent smuggling, trafficking of illegal arms, drugs and narcotics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ♦Disaster relief operations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ♦Search and rescue operations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ♦Preservation of forest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ♦Surveillance over the sea areas of Bangladesh. ইত্যাদি
> 
> এসব কাজে তারা কোস্টগার্ডের বিভিন্ন হাইস্পিড বোট ব্যবহার করে থাকে।তাদের ব্যবহৃত অস্ত্রের মধ্যে উল্লেখযোগ্য হলো Type-56 Assault rifle, BD-08 Assault, 9mm Side arm.
> 
> সুরক্ষা ব্যবস্থা হিসেবে বুলেট প্রুফ ভেস্ট এবং ব্যালেস্টিক হেলমেট ব্যবহার করে থাকে।*



I don't know who designed these fatigues and vests, but they look - ahem - fashionable in an 'alternate lifestyle' sort of way. 

Daang!

Armani or Calvin Klein can't hold a candle to these.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bir

Bilal9 said:


> I don't know who designed these fatigues and vests, but they look - ahem - fashionable in an 'alternate lifestyle' sort of way.
> Daang!
> Armani or Calvin Klein can't hold a candle to these.


Completely agree with your above,comments, presently in a WW-1 era uniform.However, the positive side is that by 2018,hopefully all under command/affiliated branches of BN & BAF will be dressed in their new Combat fatigues/attires.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB *




*বাংলাদেশ সরকার GOB with a view to modernise its Coast Gaurds কোস্টগার্ডের আধুনিকায়নের অংশ হিসেবে বিভিন্ন has adopted a long term vision দীর্ঘমেয়াদি পরিকল্পনা গ্রহন করেছে

কোস্টগার্ডের তথ্যানুসারে দীর্ঘমেয়াদী পরিকল্পনার অংশ হিসেবে Maritime Patrol Aircraft (MPA) এবং Maritime Search & Rescue (MSAR) হেলিকপ্টার এবং Unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) are to be purchased কেনা হচ্ছে।

ভিডিও লিংক- 




*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bir

*BN SWADS*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB*

*আমাদের নৌবাহিনীর আপকামিং গাইডেড মিসাইল ফ্রিগেট upcoming Frigates of BN 2 X Type-053H3 যা to be added to the fleet by 2018 ২০১৮ সালে নৌবহরে যুক্ত হবে।

এটি হতে যাচ্ছে আমাদের অন্যতম বড় ও শক্তিশালী ফ্রিগেট। এটি একটি multi role মাল্টিরোল ফ্রিগেট যা একাধারে আকাশ,জলপথ/স্থলপথ এবং সমুদ্রের নিচের যেকোন আক্রমন পরিচালনা করতে পারবে।
এর অস্ত্রসম্ভারে আছে-Weapons are as under:




♦8 × YJ-83 SSM in 2 x 4-cell box launchers




♦1 × 8-cell HQ-7
Surface-to-air missile system




♦1 × PJ33A dual 100 mm gun (automatic)




♦4 × Type 76A dual 37 mm (1.5 in) AA guns




♦2 × 6-tube Type 3200 ASW rocket launchers (36 rockets)




♦2 × DC racks & launcher




♦6 × torpedo launchers




♦2 × Type 946/PJ-46 15-barrel decoy rocket launchers

এছাড়া এটিতে Helipad and Hanger হ্যালিপ্যাড ও হ্যাঙ্গার আছে।

চীন থেকে কেনা এই দুইটি জাহাজ আগামী বছরের মাঝামাঝি দেশে আসবে।
*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## monitor

Another good news Bangladesh is buying submarine rescue vehicle from China. 
Bangladesh wants to get 6-8 submarine from 2021/22


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

monitor said:


> Another good news Bangladesh is buying submarine rescue vehicle from China.
> Bangladesh wants to get 6-8 submarine from 2021/22


6-8 submarines?
Pak bought those for 5 billion... and it would take years for them to deliver.

Whats BDs total defence budget again? 2.7-8 billion? 
Good luck with 6-8 subs ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> 6-8 submarines?
> Pak bought those for 5 billion... and it would take years for them to deliver.
> 
> Whats BDs total defence budget again? 2.7-8 billion?
> Good luck with 6-8 subs ...



Yes very ambitious goal for our ''Forces goal 2030'' Its challenging but our economy is growing so our defense budget too. 
we will order 6-7 submarine from 2021/22 delivery will start later .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dot

We are supposed to have 6 subs by 2030 (not sure whether our training Mings do count or not). Next batch of subs are most likely be of Chinese origin, since we have been taking sub training from China, with Chinese equipment and China is also involved with the construction of Sheikh Hasina Submarine Base at Pekua.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UKBengali

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> 6-8 submarines?
> Pak bought those for 5 billion... and it would take years for them to deliver.
> 
> Whats BDs total defence budget again? 2.7-8 billion?
> Good luck with 6-8 subs ...



BD defence budget is 4 billion US dollars when arms imports are taken into account.
Remember the budget is growing at 7% a year at the same rate as GDP growth.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

UKBengali said:


> BD defence budget is 4 billion US dollars when arms imports are taken into account.
> Remember the budget is growing at 7% a year at the same rate as GDP growth.


You dont have 2 defence budgets but one.

I googled it... its around 2.7 billions..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> You dont have 2 defence budgets but one.
> 
> I googled it... its around 2.7 billions..



Nope.
It is 3.2 billion dollars for this fiscal but does not include arms imports which comes from special allocation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

UKBengali said:


> Nope.
> It is 3.2 billion dollars for this fiscal but does not include arms imports which comes from special allocation.


Source please?

http://www.dhakatribune.com/bangladesh/2016/may/31/defence-budget-rise-2034

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Source please?
> 
> http://www.dhakatribune.com/bangladesh/2016/may/31/defence-budget-rise-2034



Your source is for last year which is correct.

This year it is 3.2 billion dollars but it does not include arms imports.

If you do not want to believe me then be my guest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

UKBengali said:


> Your source is for last year which is correct.
> 
> This year it is 3.2 billion dollars but it does not include arms imports.
> 
> If you do not want to believe me then be my guest.


I asked for sources bro?

3.2 is allegedly for 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I asked for sources bro?
> 
> 3.2 is allegedly for 2018.



http://www.janes.com/article/71367/bangladesh-announces-usd3-2-billion-defence-budget

The above does not include military imports which usually is a loan from China or Russia that just gets added onto the BD overall debt.

BD defence spending will rise at the expected GDP growth rate(7-8% a year) of the economy till 2030 at least. That is why BD Navy is starting to construct 2 4000+ tonne frigates next year. There are reports it could be anywhere from 12-16 such ships by 2030. BD military aims to match Pakistan conventionally by 2030 and so a large defence budget is required.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB
বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনী চীন থেকে একটি BN will purchase 1 X Submarine Rescue & Support Vessel from China কিনবে।এই জাহাজ সাবমেরিনকে সাপোর্ট এবং প্রয়োজন হলে rescue করবে।এটি দূর্ঘটনাগ্রস্থ সাবমেরিন rescue, মিড সী রিফুয়েলিং এবং রসদ পরিবহন করে থাকে

ছবিটি চাইনিজ Type-926 Submarine Support and Rescue Ship.

"ফোর্সেস গোল ২০৩০" according to "Forces Goal 2030"এর আওতায় বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনীর জন্য মোট BN plans to purchase 6-8 Attack Submarines ৬-৮ টি সাবমেরিন কেনার প্ল্যান আছে।
২০২২-২৩ সালে নতুন new attack submarines likely to be purchased by 2022-23 এট্যাক সাবমেরিন কেনা হবে বলে শোনা যাচ্ছে*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I asked for sources bro?
> 
> 3.2 is allegedly for 2018.



just add a billion or so to the published number.... that would give you an approximate idea about the overall defence budget..... that extra billion is for large defence purchases.... and even then, the number that you arrive at, won't include a lot of other stuff..... and add to that, the recent added impetus on top of the usual growth..... 

so, my advice is, stop counting.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

UKBengali said:


> http://www.janes.com/article/71367/bangladesh-announces-usd3-2-billion-defence-budget
> 
> The above does not include military imports which usually is a loan from China or Russia that just gets added onto the BD overall debt.
> 
> BD defence spending will rise at the expected GDP growth rate(7-8% a year) of the economy till 2030 at least. That is why BD Navy is starting to construct 2 4000+ tonne frigates next year. There are reports it could be anywhere from 12-16 such ships by 2030. BD military aims to match Pakistan conventionally by 2030 and so a large defence budget is required.





Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> just add a billion or so to the published number.... that would give you an approximate idea about the overall defence budget..... that extra billion is for large defence purchases.... and even then, the number that you arrive at, won't include a lot of other stuff..... and add to that, the recent added impetus on top of the usual growth.....
> 
> so, my advice is, stop counting.....


Sure sure.



UKBengali said:


> http://www.janes.com/article/71367/bangladesh-announces-usd3-2-billion-defence-budget


2.8 billion was your total defence budget from 2016-17.

3.2 is for 18.



> The above does not include military imports which usually is a loan from China or Russia that just gets added onto the BD overall debt.


Does your highness think your so called loans come from another source rather than you defence budget? 



> BD defence spending will rise at the expected GDP growth rate(7-8% a year) of the economy till 2030 at least. That is why BD Navy is starting to construct 2 4000+ tonne frigates next year. There are reports it could be anywhere from 12-16 such ships by 2030. BD military aims to match Pakistan conventionally by 2030 and so a large defence budget is required.


Great.... Just hope you know that rumours are worth ...s....t.. in real life... and you can only match Pak ... if Pak economy somehow miraculously doesnt grow.... else... by 2030... Our Navy would be much much larger than you think...

Even as of today... Pak navys current and confirmed forseeable future looks something like this:

13+ AIP subs

5+ Coastal subs

4 F-22P Firgates

4 new Frigates

4 Istanbul class MILGEMs

8 FACs

8 Damen and Swiftship corvettes

12 PC3 Orions

4 ATR MPAs upgraded by germany


OTHER VESSELS AND SHIPS.. including an under development Nuclear sub.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UKBengali

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Sure sure.
> 
> 
> 2.8 billion was your total defence budget from 2016-17.
> 
> 3.2 is for 18.
> 
> 
> Does your highness think your so called loans come from another source rather than you defence budget?
> 
> 
> Great.... Just hope you know that rumours are worth ...s....t.. in real life... and you can only match Pak ... if Pak economy somehow miraculously doesnt grow.... else... by 2030... Our Navy would be much much larger than you think...
> 
> Even as of today... Pak navys current and confirmed forseeable future looks something like this:
> 
> 13+ AIP subs
> 
> 5+ Coastal subs
> 
> 4 F-22P Firgates
> 
> 4 new Frigates
> 
> 4 Istanbul class MILGEMs
> 
> 8 FACs
> 
> 8 Damen and Swiftship corvettes
> 
> 12 PC3 Orions
> 
> 4 ATR MPAs upgraded by germany
> 
> 
> OTHER VESSELS AND SHIPS.. including an under development Nuclear sub.



Dude what is wrong with you?!

I am talking about this fiscal(2017-2018) which is 3.2 billion dollars and you are talking about 2.8 billion dollars from last fiscal(2016-2017). Go with whatever fiscal you want.

No defence loan debts are paid from the defence budget, as that is just goes into the total debt pot and serviced from separate budget. BD'shis know a LOT MORE than you about how BD finances arms imports.

FYI, BD economy has outgrown the Pakistani one since the 1990s and even with boost from CPEC, it is still growing 2% a year quicker. Also since BD only spends a tiny 1.5% of GDP on defence there is much more scope to increase this than in Pakistan, and the Rohingya issue has destroyed all peaceniks for good in BD and we shall see a sustained increase in GDP spent on defence over the next 10 years. Matching Pakistani military conventionally by 2030 is a realistic goal for BD planners.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal9

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Sure sure.
> 
> 
> 2.8 billion was your total defence budget from 2016-17.
> 
> 3.2 is for 18.
> 
> 
> Does your highness think your so called loans come from another source rather than you defence budget?
> 
> 
> Great.... Just hope you know that rumours are worth ...s....t.. in real life... and you can only match Pak ... if Pak economy somehow miraculously doesnt grow.... else... by 2030... Our Navy would be much much larger than you think...
> 
> Even as of today... Pak navys current and confirmed forseeable future looks something like this:
> 
> 13+ AIP subs
> 
> 5+ Coastal subs
> 
> 4 F-22P Firgates
> 
> 4 new Frigates
> 
> 4 Istanbul class MILGEMs
> 
> 8 FACs
> 
> 8 Damen and Swiftship corvettes
> 
> 12 PC3 Orions
> 
> 4 ATR MPAs upgraded by germany
> 
> 
> OTHER VESSELS AND SHIPS.. including an under development Nuclear sub.



Bhai @DESERT FIGHTER - dick measuring ka faida keya?

We are happy to see Pakistan Navy grow more powerful. Role of Bangladesh Navy is different.

Bangladesh Navy's expansion has been long anticipated for its role in Bay of Bengal, even for basic Economic Zone duties. Very little chance of Bangladesh going into armed conflict with any Navy unless Myanmar Navy tries something funny. Economic zone protection by Naval force is a minimum requirement.

Establishing comprehensive maritime security, law and order by Bangladesh Navy is a must given the current global and regional security scenario. It includes,

Safety and smooth operations for Bangladesh' three container ports & related shipping lanes,
Prevention of poaching/theft of marine resources by neighboring countries and
Protection of off-shore oil and gas facilities and resources in Bangladesh waters.
Honestly you may have little clue about the scope and extent of BN activity which is much more comprehensive than PN, other than offensive submarine patrol activity. Eventually by 2030 I expect BN to be the second largest Navy in the subcontinent, which it may already be, other than in submarine fleet. That size increase is not for offensive purpose, but rather for peaceful goals and as a deterrent. Please study our Naval activity for starters.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Centaur

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I googled it... its around 2.7 billions.


Actually our defense budget isn't public.so googling isn't the best option imo.
And bangladesh govt should increase defense budget secretly. Except some pseudo intellectuals, we all common folk will be very happy if our armed forces gain more logistics secretly. As all are to protect our country from enemy.


----------



## masud

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Homo Sapiens

Bangladesh Navy at UN peace keeping mission in Lebanon.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bilal9

Homo Sapiens said:


> Bangladesh Navy at UN peace keeping mission in Lebanon.



Smart Review and staff presentation. I really enjoyed the *Durjoy class *LPC footage at the start though. At 1:26 the Captain was really hauling some serious butt, I believe he was doing more than 25 knots, you could see a bit of rooster-tail.

I believe in the next LPC variants they could have the middle screw-shaft (of three shafts driven via Pielstick diesel now) replaced with a water jet which could boost speed to at least 35 knots instead of the 28 knots right now. The modern hull of the Durjoy class is certainly capable of handling the extra speed (they could always add roll stabilizers at speed if their were stability issues). 

And they should add a bow-thruster immediately behind the bow for maneuverability in ports. Integration of water-jet and bow-thrusters are routine in private yards in Bangladesh nowadays (for example Western Marine has been doing this for the last eight years or so).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

*World’s largest amphibious aircraft makes maiden flight in China*

Published at 10:02 AM December 24, 2017



Photo of world's largest amphibious aircraft, AG600 *Aviation Today*
*Xinhua news agency said the aircraft was the 'protector spirit of the sea, islands and reefs*

China’s domestically developed AG600, the world’s largest amphibious aircraft, performed its maiden flight on Sunday from an airport on the shores of the South China Sea, the latest step in a military modernization program.

China has stepped up research on advanced military equipment as it adopts a more muscular approach to territorial disputes in places such as the disputed South China Sea, rattling nerves in the Asia-Pacific region and the United States.

State television showed live images of the AG600 lifting off from Zhuhai airport in the southern province of Guangdong, which sits on the South China Sea coast.

Xinhua news agency said the aircraft was the “protector spirit of the sea, islands and reefs.”

It had previously been scheduled to make its first flight earlier this year but it is unclear why it was delayed after ground tests took place in April.

State-owned Aviation Industry Corp of China (AVIC) has spent almost eight years developing the aircraft, which is roughly the size of a Boeing Co 737 and is designed to carry out marine rescues and battle forest fires.

However, state media has also noted its potential use in the South China Sea, where China, Vietnam, Malaysia, the Philippines, Taiwan and Brunei all have overlapping claims.

The AG600’s chief designer, Huang Lingcai, was quoted in the official China Daily earlier this month as saying it can make round trips without refuelling from the southern island province of Hainan to James Shoal, claimed by China but which is located close to Sarawak in Malaysian Borneo.

Powered by four turboprop engines, the AG600 can carry 50 people during maritime search-and-rescue missions, and can scoop up 12 metric tons of water within 20 seconds for fire fighting trips, according to state media.

The aircraft has received 17 orders so far from Chinese government departments and Chinese companies. It has a maximum flight range of 4,500 km and a maximum take-off weight of 53.5 tonnes.

It can use conventional airports and also land and take-off from the sea.

China is in the midst of a massive military modernization program, ranging from testing anti-satellite missiles to building stealth fighters and the country’s first indigenous aircraft carrier, to add to an existing one bought from Ukraine.
--------------------------------------------------------------------

Bilal's note: This appears to be 'inspired by' Japan's Shin Meiwa flying boats. Japan has been building flying boats since WWII. There was talk in IN circles to induct these Japanese flying boats into the IN.

Older Shin Meiwa US-1A






Newer Shin Meiwa US-2 (bit smaller)





Kawanishi H8K3 used in WWII





Kawanishi H6K in WWII

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bigbossman

Bangladesh Navy Submarine #bangladeshnavy #bangladeshnavysubmarine #bangladeshsubmarine

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dot

Western Marine Shipyard and the Chittagong Dry Dock signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) on Sunday for joint cooperation in the ship building and heavy engineering works.
Managing Director of Western Marine Shipyard Sakhawat Hossain and Managing Director of the Chittagong Dry Dock Ltd Commodore Md Nazmul Karim Kislu signed the MoU on behalf of their respective organisations at the office of the Chittagong Dry Dock at East Patenga.
Chittagong Dry Dock, a government enterprise for heavy steel engineering, ship repair and ship-building, was handed over to the Bangladesh Navy early last year.
Under the MoU, Chittagong Dry Dock and Western Marine Shipyard will assist each other in developing ship-building and heavy steel engineering capability, provide necessary technical support to each other and cooperate with each other in preparing tender documents to participate in national and international biddings. 

(Source- Financial Express)

Directors of the Western Marine Captain Sohail Hasan and Md Abdul Mobin and senior officials of the Chittagong Dry Dock were present on the occasion, a statement of the WMS said.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bilal9

Dot said:


> Western Marine Shipyard and the Chittagong Dry Dock signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) on Sunday for joint cooperation in the ship building and heavy engineering works.
> Managing Director of Western Marine Shipyard Sakhawat Hossain and Managing Director of the Chittagong Dry Dock Ltd Commodore Md Nazmul Karim Kislu signed the MoU on behalf of their respective organisations at the office of the Chittagong Dry Dock at East Patenga.
> Chittagong Dry Dock, a government enterprise for heavy steel engineering, ship repair and ship-building, was handed over to the Bangladesh Navy early last year.
> Under the MoU, Chittagong Dry Dock and Western Marine Shipyard will assist each other in developing ship-building and heavy steel engineering capability, provide necessary technical support to each other and cooperate with each other in preparing tender documents to participate in national and international biddings.
> 
> (Source- Financial Express)
> 
> Directors of the Western Marine Captain Sohail Hasan and Md Abdul Mobin and senior officials of the Chittagong Dry Dock were present on the occasion, a statement of the WMS said.



I predicted this - good to see that this is finally happening al-hamdulillah.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Ronin

https://l.facebook.com/l.php?u=http...KnCWc2F7jwK9kFOJRO4dubugX_-Rz2Sn0Mzdeitto9ALL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

Chittagong Dry Dock Ltd projekt site ta besh boro achey. Ekhaney amar hishabey 200 m lomba shipbuilding shed staphon kora sombhob hobey. Ei shed e Bangladesh Navy's shobchey boro juddho jahaz incl. frigate toiri kora shombob hobey. Echara submarine maintenance er jonno alada facility gothon kora hobey ekhaney.

"***Facility and Infrastructure development to convert CDDL from repair yard to construction yard is going to be started very soon*** 
Invitation for interested shipbuilders/company/organization for warship building including infrastructure development at
Chittagong Dry Dock Ltd.***"

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TopCat

Dot said:


> Western Marine Shipyard and the Chittagong Dry Dock signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) on Sunday for joint cooperation in the ship building and heavy engineering works.
> Managing Director of Western Marine Shipyard Sakhawat Hossain and Managing Director of the Chittagong Dry Dock Ltd Commodore Md Nazmul Karim Kislu signed the MoU on behalf of their respective organisations at the office of the Chittagong Dry Dock at East Patenga.
> Chittagong Dry Dock, a government enterprise for heavy steel engineering, ship repair and ship-building, was handed over to the Bangladesh Navy early last year.
> Under the MoU, Chittagong Dry Dock and Western Marine Shipyard will assist each other in developing ship-building and heavy steel engineering capability, provide necessary technical support to each other and cooperate with each other in preparing tender documents to participate in national and international biddings.
> 
> (Source- Financial Express)
> 
> Directors of the Western Marine Captain Sohail Hasan and Md Abdul Mobin and senior officials of the Chittagong Dry Dock were present on the occasion, a statement of the WMS said.


When we have the capability ourselves why to lick the toe of foreigners.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

First locally built submarine tug boat.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bluesky

Black Bird 007 said:


> First locally built submarine tug boat.


It is just beautiful and I hope it functions properly. Self help is the best. We must build many difficult things like this one.


----------



## monitor



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Ronin

#BridgesofFriendship A passing out ceremony was held on 09 January 2018 at INS Garuda to felicitate Lieutenants SM Rakib Ul Karim and MK Hasan Ponnu of Bangladesh Navy post their successful completion of Dornier aircraft pilot training. This was the first time that two pilots from Bangladesh Navy were trained on Dornier aircraft and subjected to various phases of flying over a period of 28 weeks which included four weeks of ground training at Naval Institute of Aeronautical Technology. Commodore RR Ayyar, Commanding Officer, INS Garuda was the chief guest for the ceremony.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bd_4_ever

^ Haye Haye, দেশটারে বেইচ্চা দিলো রে. #$500milliondefencedeal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

bd_4_ever said:


> ^ Haye Haye, দেশটারে বেইচ্চা দিলো রে. #$500milliondefencedeal



লুল!! দেশ তো কাওরান বাজারে কিনতে পাওয়া যায় ১০ টাকায়।

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghost250

http://www.theindependentbd.com/post/132616

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## monitor



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Ronin



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Ronin

The Chief of Naval Staff Admiral Nizamuddim Ahmed inaugurated the Composite Boat Workshop at Narayanganj on 16 January 2018 to usher in a new era of shipbuilding using advanced materials in Bangladesh.

The workshop is able to build light patrol boats, maintain and repair them at the facility.

https://www.bdmilitary.com/defence-...s-composite-boat-workshop-at-dew-narayanganj/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

Bangladesh Coast Guard inaugurates boat repair workshop in coast guard east zone situated in Chittagong funded by USA. American ambassador Mercia Bernicat was present during inauguration ceremony in the morning. BCG included 20 metal shark boats in 2013. Its for BCG but BN Defenders and Defiant class boats will also be maintained there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

Another news is BD has started working on producing their own anti-ship missile like C-704 with Chinese help. This anti-ship missile related news was discussed before as some said BD already produce C-704 and some even claimed we produce C-802 under ToT but hard evidence wasn't shown. Hoax or not it seems like we gotta wait few years to see if this news is come true along with Fl-3000n missile and SRBM.

https://www.bdmilitary.com/defence-...eveloping-anti-ship-missile-with-chinas-help/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mb444

The Ronin said:


> Another news is BD has started working on producing their own anti-ship missile like C-704 with Chinese help. This anti-ship missile related news was discussed before as some said BD already produce C-704 and some even claimed we produce C-802 under ToT but hard evidence wasn't shown. Hoax or not it seems like we gotta wait few years to see if this news is come true along with Fl-3000n missile and SRBM.
> 
> https://www.bdmilitary.com/defence-...eveloping-anti-ship-missile-with-chinas-help/




There are pics somewhere here of BD engineers assembling missiles sometime ago.

We have probably began assembling a while ago and now moving into production. Anyhow that is my hope.

BD absolutely needs to develop a missile force given the weakness of BAF which lets be honest is unlikely to be resolved anytime soon. Missiles are the way to go to develop defensive and offensive options in the neighbourhood.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bilal9

The Ronin said:


> Another news is BD has started working on producing their own anti-ship missile like C-704 with Chinese help. This anti-ship missile related news was discussed before as some said BD already produce C-704 and some even claimed we produce C-802 under ToT but hard evidence wasn't shown. Hoax or not it seems like we gotta wait few years to see if this news is come true along with Fl-3000n missile and SRBM.
> 
> https://www.bdmilitary.com/defence-...eveloping-anti-ship-missile-with-chinas-help/



@The Ronin bhai thanks for posting this. 



The Ronin said:


> usher in a new era of shipbuilding using advanced materials in Bangladesh


This means that they will probably be turning out Fibreglass (GFRP and CFRP) boats with far better materials and design than is used in most of Asia - since the chemicals supplied and design support is going to come from the US directly (probably some from Metal shark itself). Welding aluminium cannot be that tough, just have to follow MIL-SPEC standards on welds and testing that's all.

Other than Metal Shark, I like another Coast Guard design, the Defender-class '45 foot Response Boat - Medium', for intensive harbor patrol duties. Very advanced - the darn things cannot be capsized in rough seas, they have a 'self-righting' design.

















If we end up making these things locally (under license or otherwise) then we can export them to other Coast Guards worldwide as well.


By the way - we have received the Hamilton cutters from USCG, but I believe our Coast Guard should petition the US Coast Guard for the 'Island class', which are 110-foot patrol boats (cutters) about a couple of grades above these metal shark boats which are for harbor patrol use only. The US transferred about five of these Island class boats to Pakistan recently under the EDA or 'Excess Defense Article' program (three to the PN and two to the Pakistan Maritime Security Agency). More are to be decommissioned in due course. These are excellently sized for patrolling inshore areas in our Bay of Bengal coastline, a bit bigger than our CGS Shetgang class but smaller than the newer Padma class (or even the CGS Shobuj Bangla Class).

http://www.dcms.uscg.mil/Portals/10/CG-9/Newsroom/In The News Archives/2016/cutterboats121316.pdf?ver=2017-05-24-154213-930

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Recent Coast Guard 350 ton IPV launch (two launched for fitting out, keel recently laid for two more)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The Ronin

I can't remember correctly but hasn't KSY started building 2/5 patrol ships for BCG after Durgom class?



Bilal9 said:


> The US transferred about five of these Island class boats to Pakistan recently under the EDA or 'Excess Defense Article' program (three to the PN and two to the Pakistan Maritime Security Agency). More are to be decommissioned in due course. These are excellently sized for patrolling inshore areas in our Bay of Bengal coastline, a bit bigger than our CGS Shetgang class but smaller than the newer Padma class (or even the CGS Shobuj Bangla Class).



I think we can make our own patrol boats now even without foreign technical help. I am confident that much self sufficiency we have achieved. btw this is CGS Kutubdia (FPB)

- 2 FPBs are to be handed over by DEW Ltd. to Bangladesh Coast Guard on 30/09/2017. I think this match the size you mentioned smaller than Padma class. 






Next thing we should give BCG i think is some ships based on Durjoy class and Shadhinota class.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

Made in Bangladesh - When quality speaks for itself.














The marine grade steel used on the local production is thicker, the Navy also incorporated Japanese sensors and electronics in this ASW sub-variant. Weapons however were imported from China including the FCR.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Bilal9

The Ronin said:


> Navy also incorporated Japanese sensors and electronics in this ASW sub-variant.



JMA 3300 series






10.4-inch ultra bright LCD 
New System-on-Chip technology 
Semi-Constaview™ digital signal processing 
AIS and MARPA+™ as standard 
Newly designed multi-speed scanners
http://www.navteam.com/images/Downloads/sales_brochures/JMA-3300_non_imo_radar.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Ronin

"Khulna Shipyard is going to be huge.

Site 1 - Khulna: 68.97 acres [Developed]
Site 2 - Mongla: 43 acres [Held, but not developed]
Site 3 - Barguna: 162 acres [Under acquisition]

Total: 273.97 acres of lands for shipyard.

Though the Bangladesh Navy owns three shipyards officially the Mongla and Barguna yards will make it rise to five shipyards. They will be capable of building all types of warships including submarines, frigates, corvettes and large ocean going vessels for the Navy."

http://www.dhakatribune.com/bangladesh/2017/11/08/khulna-shipyard-bangladesh-navy/

Indian Coast Guard DG visited Dhaka on 8 Jan 2018 to take part in DG level talks with Bangladeshi delegation on coast guard cooperation.

Two Indian Coast guard ships ICGS Shaunak & ICGS Rajshree visited Chittagong from 8-12 Jan and demonstrated pollution control drill to their Bangladeshi counterpart.

DG coast guard also paid a visit to Bangladesh Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Nizamuddin Ahmed in Dhaka.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Ronin

An AgustaWestland AW109E takes off from BNS Shadhinota (Independence) F111 Guided Missile Corvette. The Bangladesh Navy operates two units, another two units will be delivered by 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## The Ronin



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

Armaments on Bangladeshi made Durgam class ASW-LPC.

Now the 30mm secondary naval gun has been spotted.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## The Ronin



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The Ronin



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal9

The Ronin said:


> View attachment 450368



Regarding the decommissioned British Type 23 Frigate for the Navy and River class OPV for the Coast Guard, both classes are well-regarded and would make excellent 'backup' platforms for both services.

The former (Type 23) is a great ASW platform (features low-cavitation prop-screws), however I am curious what we will substitute for the Sea Wolf missiles and their dedicated VLS tubes in these ships (or if they will sell sea wolf missiles to us in any case). I guess the Harpoons can be substituted by the Chinese equivalent C802A.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

Bilal9 said:


> however I am curious what we will substitute for the Sea Wolf missiles and their dedicated VLS tubes in these ships (or if they will sell sea wolf missiles to us in any case).



*Sea Ceptor* missile. *CAMM(M)*, the maritime variant known as *Sea Ceptor* has as of December 2017 [32] completed is its first firing trial aboard HMS Argyll (F231). MBDA is working with the MoD, BAE Systems and Qinetiq to integrate Sea Ceptor with the Type 23 combat system.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

The Ronin said:


> *Sea Ceptor* missile. *CAMM(M)*, the maritime variant known as *Sea Ceptor* has as of December 2017 [32] completed is its first firing trial aboard HMS Argyll (F231). MBDA is working with the MoD, BAE Systems and Qinetiq to integrate Sea Ceptor with the Type 23 combat system.



Thanks. Good Info!






The Type 23's will be great addition(s), if the choice is indeed made to induct them, and literally the largest platforms we will have at ~5000 tons. Nice sensor suites too. 

I think most of the Type 23 Duke class went through a service-extension refit during the early 2010s.





The replacement which is Type 26 City class has just begun construction with the first two builds, so we will see some Type 23 decommissioning happen soon enough. The type 26 replacements are slated to cost many times more a copy than their predecessors.

An interesting note is that we can 'stealthify' the design further by maybe:

a) adding integrated mast(s)
b) adding lightweight aluminium alloy side cladding to the super structure

I figure these are not too dissimilar in role to Pakistan's single Oliver Hazard Perry Class ASW platform (PNS Alamgir) which is a bit smaller but roughly in the same weight class.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

part of heart attack @bluesky : Type 57 frigate .. ahem cough* cough* 

@Bilal9 @UKBengali @ENFJ (-A / -T) @Homo Sapiens and others

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bilal9

BDforever said:


> part of heart attack @bluesky : Type 57 frigate .. ahem cough* cough*
> 
> @Bilal9 @UKBengali @ENFJ (-A / -T) @Homo Sapiens and others



Type 054B and Type 057 same thing brother....

I will be surprised (but no too much) if this is what is being offered by China as our next lead ship project....ticks all the right boxes, UVLS, integrated mast, APAR, FL-3000N and most importantly electric propulsion (biggest difference between 054A and 054B/057 classes).

@Genesis for his valued opinion....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TopCat

BDforever said:


> part of heart attack @bluesky : Type 57 frigate .. ahem cough* cough*
> 
> @Bilal9 @UKBengali @ENFJ (-A / -T) @Homo Sapiens and others


Without land attack long range cruise missile, you dont need that expensive frigates. Do we have a program for cruise missiles?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EastBengalPro

BDforever said:


> part of heart attack @bluesky : Type 57 frigate .. ahem cough* cough*
> 
> @Bilal9 @UKBengali @ENFJ (-A / -T) @Homo Sapiens and others



I cant take it anymore vaijan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

TopCat said:


> Without land attack long range cruise missile, you dont need that expensive frigates. Do we have a program for cruise missiles?



we can arm it with CX-1, China will be happy to sell it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UKBengali

TopCat said:


> Without land attack long range cruise missile, you dont need that expensive frigates. Do we have a program for cruise missiles?



BD needs a frigate like this for it's anti-air capabilities - as good as a lot of destroyers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

ENFJ (-A / -T) said:


> I cant take it anymore vaijan



Take a cold shower it helps.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

The Ronin said:


> we can arm it with CX-1, China will be happy to sell it.


280 km range is useless for land attack.


----------



## Bilal9

The Ronin said:


> we can arm it with CX-1, China will be happy to sell it.



Brahmos Copy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

UKBengali said:


> BD needs a frigate like this for it's anti-air capabilities as good as a lot of destroyers.


Anti air for what? do we have a battle group or do we have marines to to cover them while landing?


----------



## UKBengali

TopCat said:


> 280 km range is useless for land attack.



Nope. The frigate can be parked 200 km from the coast and hit targets located at or near the sea. Lots of military targets are in these locations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

TopCat said:


> do we have marines to to cover them while landing?


exactly  
@ENFJ (-A / -T) i think it is enough for today

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

UKBengali said:


> Nope. The frigate can be parked 200 km from the coast and hit targets located at or near the sea. Lots of military targets are in these locations.


Still not a optimized use. If we really want this kind of naval assets we must have appropriate armament to use them optimally. One of them are long range cruise missile at least 800-1000 km range.


----------



## UKBengali

TopCat said:


> Anti air for what? do we have a battle group or do we have marines to to cover them while landing?



This is a long-term plan and all these things will come.
A day may come when BD needs to cover a major landing for humanitarian reasons. 



TopCat said:


> Still not a optimized use. If we really want this kind of naval assets we must have appropriate armament to use them optimally. One of them are long range cruise missile at least 800-1000 km range.



BD can develop these missiles over the next 1-2 decades. It has already started with the base technology for this in UCAV.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal9

UKBengali said:


> This is a long-term plan and all these things will come.
> A day may come when BD needs to cover a major landing for humanitarian reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> BD can develop these missiles over the next 1-2 decades. It has already started with the base technology for this in UCAV.



Exactly. We might raise a Marine Battalion (soon) to make our Navy a four-dimensional force and to protect areas like Cox's Bazaar/Matarbari area in the Cantonment we are building there. And Marines are not SWADS by the way. Role is totally different.

This is the only difference between our Navy and the Thai and Pakistan Navies, for example. They have a four-dimensional Navy, we only have a three-dimensional Navy (missing the Marines part).

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Arthur

Bilal9 said:


> The former (Type 23) is a great ASW platform (features low-cavitation prop-screws), however I am curious what we will substitute for the Sea Wolf missiles and their dedicated VLS tubes in these ships (or if they will sell sea wolf missiles to us in any case). I guess the Harpoons can be substituted by the Chinese equivalent C802A.





The Ronin said:


> *Sea Ceptor* missile. *CAMM(M)*, the maritime variant known as *Sea Ceptor* has as of December 2017 [32] completed is its first firing trial aboard HMS Argyll (F231). MBDA is working with the MoD, BAE Systems and Qinetiq to integrate Sea Ceptor with the Type 23 combat system.


For Anti Ship Missile will be a great alternative.
http://www.mbda-systems.com/product/otomat-mk2/
This Missile has an ASW version Too. Named MILAS.

The South Korean version of S 350 is also a good option in AAW.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bilal9

The Ronin said:


> View attachment 450396



Great Choice

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Ronin



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

Composite Material Boat produced by Narayanganj Dockyard for CG and navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BDforever

বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনীর বহরে আরো কিছু সাবমেরিন আসছে......যা নিশ্চিত করেছেন প্রধানমন্ত্রীর সামরিক উপদেষ্টা মেজর জেনারেল তারিখ আহম্মেদ সিদ্দিক।

কিছুদিন আগে একটা পোস্ট দেয়া হয়েছিলো আমাদের পেইজে........যারা বুঝতে পারেননি এটি তাদের জন্য














ইনশাআল্লাহ্‌ ২০২১-২২ এর মধ্যে চীন থেকে ৩ টি Type-039C এট্যাক সাবমেরিন আসবে।

credit: DTB

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arthur

BDforever said:


> বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনীর বহরে আরো কিছু সাবমেরিন আসছে......যা নিশ্চিত করেছেন প্রধানমন্ত্রীর সামরিক উপদেষ্টা মেজর জেনারেল তারিখ আহম্মেদ সিদ্দিক।
> 
> কিছুদিন আগে একটা পোস্ট দেয়া হয়েছিলো আমাদের পেইজে........যারা বুঝতে পারেননি এটি তাদের জন্য
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ইনশাআল্লাহ্‌ ২০২১-২২ এর মধ্যে চীন থেকে ৩ টি Type-039C এট্যাক সাবমেরিন আসবে।
> 
> credit: DTB


Ahem.... fleet of 6 subs by 2025 confirmed. 8 Subs by 2030.
Enjoy.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bilal9

Khan saheb said:


> Ahem.... fleet of five by 2023 is confirmed. 8 Subs by 2030.
> Enjoy.



Mash-Allah!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## UKBengali

BDforever said:


> বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনীর বহরে আরো কিছু সাবমেরিন আসছে......যা নিশ্চিত করেছেন প্রধানমন্ত্রীর সামরিক উপদেষ্টা মেজর জেনারেল তারিখ আহম্মেদ সিদ্দিক।
> 
> কিছুদিন আগে একটা পোস্ট দেয়া হয়েছিলো আমাদের পেইজে........যারা বুঝতে পারেননি এটি তাদের জন্য
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ইনশাআল্লাহ্‌ ২০২১-২২ এর মধ্যে চীন থেকে ৩ টি Type-039C এট্যাক সাবমেরিন আসবে।
> 
> credit: DTB




Bro, Type-39C is one of the most advanced diesel submarines in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mb444

If some random post is to be taken as a sign of confirmation does it not mean we will have 5 subs in the the next 3 years from the current 2? 

Maybe keep these sticky thread free of unsubstantiated news until firm confirmation is available.


----------



## The Ronin

Khan saheb said:


> Ahem.... fleet of 6 subs by 2025 confirmed. 8 Subs by 2030.
> Enjoy.





mb444 said:


> If some random post is to be taken as a sign of confirmation does it not mean we will have 5 subs in the the next 3 years from the current 2?
> 
> Maybe keep these sticky thread free of unsubstantiated news until firm confirmation is available.



Yes finally found it!! Now listen what he says from this current time. I am still kinda confuse about the number though. Is it 2+ upcoming 4 or 2+ upcoming 6. You decide.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Russell

2 in service + 4 to come, total of 6 by 2030 - in terms of the clip above.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Centaur

BDforever said:


> বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনীর বহরে আরো কিছু সাবমেরিন আসছে......যা নিশ্চিত করেছেন প্রধানমন্ত্রীর সামরিক উপদেষ্টা মেজর জেনারেল তারিখ আহম্মেদ সিদ্দিক।
> 
> কিছুদিন আগে একটা পোস্ট দেয়া হয়েছিলো আমাদের পেইজে........যারা বুঝতে পারেননি এটি তাদের জন্য
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ইনশাআল্লাহ্‌ ২০২১-২২ এর মধ্যে চীন থেকে ৩ টি Type-039C এট্যাক সাবমেরিন আসবে।
> 
> credit: DTB


Ah so fast ? Alhamdulillah.
And what is the name of the page bro? Any Facebook page or Twitter?



Khan saheb said:


> Ahem.... fleet of 6 subs by 2025 confirmed. 8 Subs by 2030.


Really glad to know that bro . Alhamdulillah! Total 8 submarine ! So our Navy is becoming big in future !
PS: I am wondering what our eternal friendly+ loving dada is thinking about a strong BD navy !  surely they will not be happy !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Centaur said:


> Ah so fast ? Alhamdulillah.
> And what is the name of the page bro? Any Facebook page or Twitter?


Defence Technology of Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Homo Sapiens



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Russell said:


> 2 in service + 4 to come, total of 6 by 2030 - in terms of the clip above.


Current subs bought by Bangladesh ade obsolete... they are old (used) vintage subs you would have to replace in a few years let alone 2030.


----------



## monitor

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Current subs bought by Bangladesh ade obsolete... they are old (used) vintage subs you would have to replace in a few years let alone 2030.



Of course we have to replace our current submarine . we have to bought Type39C or Kilo class .


----------



## The Ronin



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shorisrip

2018 has been the best year in defence, for Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Ronin

Bangladesh Navy frigate Jianghu III frigates got electronics update. Note the new surveillance radar. Its made in Italy.

AESA radar
C Band
250 km range

This was taken from 31 January 2018.

























See old photo for comparison






All of the BN frigates are getting mid life upgrades. In fact BNS Osman will be replace in 2026.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

The Ronin said:


> Bangladesh Navy frigate Jianghu III frigates got electronics update. Note the new surveillance radar. Its made in Italy.
> 
> AESA radar
> C Band
> 250 km range
> 
> This was taken from 31 January 2018.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See old photo for comparison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of the BN frigates are getting mid life upgrades. In fact BNS Osman will be replace in 2026.


Are you sure about C band AESA radar upgrade? Does these ships even has proper CMS?


----------



## The Ronin

Cycle Macson said:


> Are you sure about C band AESA radar upgrade? Does these ships even has proper CMS?




It's Kronos naval AESA radar from Leonardo. 







http://www.leonardocompany.com/en/-/kronos-naval

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Ronin

http://www.dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/user_view/army_wing.php

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

The Ronin said:


> View attachment 452348
> 
> 
> http://www.dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/user_view/army_wing.php



The US Navy has not had any LST's operational for a while now.

They have LPD's and LHD's however, with operations like this.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2050486941894205

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ghost250

cirr said:


>


second pair of type 56 corvette,bro??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avicenna

3rd example. F111 and F112 already with Navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

shourov323 said:


> second pair of type 56 corvette,bro??



the 3rd, launched on 12.02.2018

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## BDforever

cirr said:


> the 3rd, launched on 12.02.2018


what about the 4th ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sahureka2

cirr said:


>


new radar ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

sahureka2 said:


> new radar ?


why do you mean by new radar ? the ship itself is newly built 
edit: oh I did not notice that, yes new radar, I suspect it is Italian

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arthur

sahureka2 said:


> new radar ?


yes.
View attachment 453694

http://www.leonardocompany.com/en/-/kronos-naval

Edit: Now to think of it F17 ALi Haiders Radar arrangements looks different. Any one ?





@Bilal9 @BDforever @The Ronin

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nahid

cirr said:


>


----------



## Tanveer666

Khan saheb said:


> yes.
> View attachment 453694
> 
> http://www.leonardocompany.com/en/-/kronos-naval



is kronos also being installed on the new type 056?


----------



## Shorisrip

sahureka2 said:


> new radar ?




According to the (roughly) translated Chinese article

"According to information provided by the manufacturer CSIC, the SR2410C is an all-weather, S-band all-weather phased array three-coordinate radar used to complete air / sea surveillance and provide target instructions for weapon systems. It is compatible with shipborne missile fire control systems Cooperate with the missile guidance mission, and cooperate with the enemy and my identifier to complete the task of identifying enemy and foes. Suitable for installation on a mobile platform (such as shipboard, car platform) or fixed station, can be seen from here to introduce, SR2410C and foreign SMRAT-S MK2 radar equivalent. SMART-S MK2 radar operating in the S-band, which uses phased array antenna, the maximum target range of air targets up to 250 km, it has better multi-target detection capability, can handle up to 400 air targets and 100 sea targets , Due to the target coordinate data can be obtained. Therefore, the SMRAT-S can be used as the main detection system for ships, to monitor airborne and sea surface information, and to directly control weapon systems such as relay guidance for active radar-guided ship-to-air missiles. The combination of the two can provide a The economical and cheap multi-target interception method, although its multi-target detection capability and attack capability far can not be compared with an integrated air defense system such as Aegis, but it is sufficient for small and medium-sized countries."

http://slide.mil.news.sina.com.cn/h/slide_8_61342_60952.html#p=1

Also guys, I think the name for the ship is most likely going to be "BNS Shangram" or something similar.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## monitor

Bangladesh Navy will take delivery of first two Augusta Westland 159 wildcat ASW Helicopter this year follow up with more unit.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bilal9

monitor said:


> Bangladesh Navy will take delivery of first two Augusta Westland 159 wildcat ASW Helicopter this year follow up with more unit.



One of those are going to be stationed on the BNS Bangabandhu. Rest on the new larger frigates yet to be built.

They are going to standardize on these platforms as they are very effective. I am sure the systems on these are compatible with the tactical data-link systems interfaces already ordered.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 帅的一匹

New S-band phased array 3D radar for BD, we don't have it on type 056 yet!






western style.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## BDforever

wanglaokan said:


> New S-band phased array 3D radar for BD, we don't have it on type 056 yet!
> View attachment 453829
> 
> 
> western style.


any news about 4th one of BD's C13B corvette ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 帅的一匹

BDforever said:


> any news about 4th one of BD's C13B corvette ?


Not yet, maybe under construction.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

wanglaokan said:


> Not yet, maybe under construction.


this 2nd batch construction is really slow in progress  why is that ? first batch of 2 was much quicker

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 帅的一匹

BDforever said:


> this 2nd batch construction is really slow in progress  why is that ? first batch of 2 was much quicker


New system being tested, including the new radar.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## UKBengali

wanglaokan said:


> New system being tested, including the new radar.



Bro, any news as regards exact armaments?


----------



## 帅的一匹

The Ronin said:


> It's Kronos naval AESA radar from Leonardo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.leonardocompany.com/en/-/kronos-naval


That's for the 053H2 frigate from PLAN, to replace the old type 354 radar.



UKBengali said:


> Bro, any news as regards exact armaments?


Let us wait for further disclosure.

Why the C13B doesn't have sonar and ASW?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

wanglaokan said:


> Why the C13B doesn't have sonar and ASW?


no clue


----------



## Arthur

wanglaokan said:


> Why the C13B doesn't have sonar and ASW?





BDforever said:


> no clue


C13B is optimized for Littoral warfare/are Denial roles. Together with the Durjoy class LPC's they will form the mainstay of our Brown water capability. Keep in mind our coastal areas of BOB isn't very suitable scenario for Submarine warfare nor I think a large subs will fair good in the shallow water of BoB.

SO they deleted the ASW of type 56 and used the space for additional Sensors and upgraded Electronics for surface warfare while the much smaller Durjoy class shoulders this duty with it's multirole capabilty.( Durjoy is very much Modular it can switch and change gear for both Anti Surface/ASW.

This very thinking/strategy can be seen in recent Russian navy acquisitions too.

Karakurt class corvette.Which completely lacks ASW suits. Though it is much similar to Durjoy class in weight with better surface oriented sensors (some in design concept too).






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karakurt-class_corvette

Steregushchiy class corvette





https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steregushchiy-class_corvette


This all happens when the 2500 ton frigates like Type 53 and 4000 ton frigates will take up the Green Water defense duties. Also keep in mind BN will Replace the old Type 53 with new multirole 2500 ton vessels post 2030.

2030 is the short term goals, we have to keep our mind open for the 2050 aka long term goals aka Blu.... cough... cough...

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## araberuni7

Janes 360 Reported

China’s Wuchang Shipbuilding Industry Group has launched the third of four Shadhinota class (Type C13B) corvettes on order for the Bangladesh Navy (BN), according to a news report published on the Chines web site. 
On 12 February China launched the third Type C13B corvette on order for the BN, according to a local news report. 

The launch ceremony for the 90 m-long warship – with pennant number F113 – was held on 12 February at the company’s shipyard in Wuhan, said the report.

The vessel follows BNS _Shadhinota_ (F111) and BNS _Prottoy_ (F112), both of which were launched in Wuhan in late 2014 and were commissioned into the BN in March 2016, according to _Jane’s Fighting Ships_ .
However, images show that, unlike the previous two ships of the class, the latest one appears to be equipped with a more advanced phased-array radar, which, according to chinese media, could be the SR2410C 3-D multifunctional radar, although no official confirmation has emerged.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Centaur

Khan saheb said:


> 2030 is the short term goals, you have to keep your mind open for the 2050 aka long term goals aka Blu.... cough... cough.


Well said bhai. I wish I will be alive 30 more years to see Bangladesh operating blue water navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nahid



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 帅的一匹

Centaur said:


> Well said bhai. I wish I will be alive 30 more years to see Bangladesh operating blue water navy.






Centaur said:


> Well said bhai. I wish I will be alive 30 more years to see Bangladesh operating blue water navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

১ টা হেভি মেইনগান
১ টা হেভি CIWS
৩২ টা VLS SAM system 
৮/১২ টা FL-3000N SHORAD system 
৮ টি Anti-ship Missile
৪ টি Land Attack Cruise Missile (depends on situation)
৬ টা ASW Torpedo 
১ টা ASW হেলিকপ্টার

এটা আমাদের আপকামিং Type-054B/Type-057 ফ্রিগেট।

২০২০ এর মধ্যে আশা করা যায় আমাদের সমুদ্রসীমায় রাজত্ব প্রতিষ্ঠা করবে এবং ভারতের শিভালিকের পর দক্ষিন এশিয়ার সেরা ফ্রিগেট হবে।

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## BDforever

monitor said:


> ১ টা হেভি মেইনগান
> ১ টা হেভি CIWS
> ৩২ টা VLS SAM system
> ৮/১২ টা FL-3000N SHORAD system
> ৮ টি Anti-ship Missile
> ৪ টি Land Attack Cruise Missile (depends on situation)
> ৬ টা ASW Torpedo
> ১ টা ASW হেলিকপ্টার
> 
> এটা আমাদের আপকামিং Type-054B/Type-057 ফ্রিগেট।
> 
> ২০২০ এর মধ্যে আশা করা যায় আমাদের সমুদ্রসীমায় রাজত্ব প্রতিষ্ঠা করবে এবং ভারতের শিভালিকের পর দক্ষিন এশিয়ার সেরা ফ্রিগেট হবে।


and Credit DTB

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

Khan saheb said:


> C13B is optimized for Littoral warfare/are Denial roles. Together with the Durjoy class LPC's they will form the mainstay of our Brown water capability. Keep in mind our coastal areas of BOB isn't very suitable scenario for Submarine warfare nor I think a large subs will fair good in the shallow water of BoB.
> 
> SO they deleted the ASW of type 56 and used the space for additional Sensors and upgraded Electronics for surface warfare while the much smaller Durjoy class shoulders this duty with it's multirole capabilty.( Durjoy is very much Modular it can switch and change gear for both Anti Surface/ASW.
> 
> This very thinking/strategy can be seen in recent Russian navy acquisitions too.
> 
> Karakurt class corvette.Which completely lacks ASW suits. Though it is much similar to Durjoy class in weight with better surface oriented sensors (some in design concept too).
> 
> View attachment 453916
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karakurt-class_corvette
> 
> Steregushchiy class corvette
> 
> View attachment 453917
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steregushchiy-class_corvette
> 
> 
> This all happens when the 2500 ton frigates like Type 53 and 4000 ton frigates will take up the Green Water defense duties. Also keep in mind BN will Replace the old Type 53 with new multirole 2500 ton vessels post 2030.
> 
> 2030 is the short term goals, we have to keep our mind open for the 2050 aka long term goals aka Blu.... cough... cough...



Excellent explanation @Khan saheb

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Ronin



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

The Ronin said:


> View attachment 454565

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

Three satellite images of the Bangladesh Naval Academy (BNA) that will blow your mind. Look at the transformation.

A - 2015/04/11
B - 2017/04/13
C - 2017/12/11

Look at the huge development that took place between these three dates.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BDforever

The Ronin said:


> Three satellite images of the Bangladesh Naval Academy (BNA) that will blow your mind. Look at the transformation.
> 
> A - 2015/04/11
> B - 2017/04/13
> C - 2017/12/11
> 
> Look at the huge development that took place between these three dates.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

Navy SWAD in kaptai lake.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BDforever

monitor said:


> View attachment 454639
> 
> Navy* SWAD* in kaptai lake.


you missed 'S' at the end

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

The Ronin said:


> View attachment 454783


you in there ? ! ! ! plz delete this post as it is meant for elite members, we have to be patient to pass news

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arthur

monitor said:


> View attachment 454921


This is quiet old news TBH. Already confirmed in Parliament by Defense Minister.
All the 5 Mine Sweepers 1 Type 010 class minesweeper and 4 River class minesweepers will be replaced by locally built Mine Countermeasure vessels.

Type 10 class minesweeper BNS Sagar 599. This one is really primitive and needs immediate replacement.









River Class Mine Swepper

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Ronin

কাতারে অনুষ্ঠিতব্য আন্তর্জাতিক সমুদ্র মহড়া ও প্রদর্শনী ‘ডিমডেক্স-২০১৮’ এ অংশ নিতে নৌবাহিনীর যুদ্ধজাহাজ বঙ্গবন্ধু এর চট্টগ্রাম ত্যাগ

চট্টগ্রাম, ২২ ফেব্রুয়ারি ২০১৮ঃ কাতারের দোহাতে অনুষ্ঠিতব্য ৬ষ্ঠ আন্তর্জাতিক সমুদ্র মহড়া ও প্রদর্শনীতে (6th Doha International Maritime Exhibition and Conference-2018) অংশ নিতে নৌবাহিনী যুদ্ধ জাহাজ বঙ্গবন্ধু আজ বৃহস্পতিবার (২২-০২-২০১৮) দুপুরে চট্টগ্রাম নৌ জেটি ত্যাগ করে। কমান্ডার বিএন ফ্লিট রিয়ার এডমিরাল এম আশরাফুল হক, এনইউপি, এনডিসি, এএফডব্লিউসি, পিএসসিসহ স্থানীয় উচ্চপদস্থ নৌ কর্মকর্তা এবং জাহাজে গমনকারী কর্মকর্তা ও নাবিকদের পরিবারবর্গ এসময় উপস্থিত ছিলেন।

সফরের অংশ হিসেবে জাহাজটি আগামী ১২ হতে ১৪ মার্চ কাতারে অনুষ্ঠিতব্য আন্তর্জাতিক সমুদ্র মহড়া ও প্রদর্শনী 6th Doha International Maritime Exhibition and Conference (DIMDEX-2018) এর বিভিন্ন কার্যক্রমে অংশগ্রহণ করবে। তাছাড়া, জাহাজটি যাত্রাপথে আগামী ২ হতে ৫ মার্চ ভারতের মুম্বাই-এ এবং দেশে ফেরার পথে ২২ হতে ২৫ মার্চ শ্রীলংকার কলম্বো বন্দরে শুভেচ্ছা সফরে গমন করবে। জাহাজের অধিনায়ক ক্যাপ্টেন সৈয়দ সাইফ-উল-ইসলাম এর নেতৃত্বে প্রক্ষিণার্থী কর্মকর্তাসহ মোট ২৩০ জন নৌসদস্য এই সফরে অংশ নিচ্ছেন ।

জাহাজটির এ সফর বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনীর প্রক্ষিণার্থী কর্মকর্তা, ক্যাডেট ও নাবিকদের পেশাগত মান উন্নয়নের পাশাপাশি বন্ধুপ্রতীম দেশসমূহের সাথে সামরিক সুসম্পর্ক জোড়দার করতে গুরুত্বপূর্ণ ভুমিকা রাখবে বলে আশা করা যায়। সফর শেষে জাহাজটি আগামী ২৯ মার্চ ২০১৮ তারিখে দেশে প্রত্যাবর্তন করবে।

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## araberuni7

Ohh no! again refernce from "Brag Book". I can post that Bangladesh bought Aegis Combat Systems for future frigate program in the "Brag Book" that doesn't mean anything. Stop believing this idiot who is posting from facebook.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## chatterjee

araberuni7 said:


> Ohh no! again refernce from "Brag Book". I can post that Bangladesh bought Aegis Combat Systems for future frigate program in the "Brag Book" that doesn't mean anything. Stop believing this idiot who is posting from facebook.


I think he is that idiot facebook general Sayed Gandu Khan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

araberuni7 said:


> Ohh no! again refernce from "Brag Book". I can post that Bangladesh bought Aegis Combat Systems for future frigate program in the "Brag Book" that doesn't mean anything. Stop believing this idiot who is posting from facebook.


In one of his post he claimed that he delivered the design of the new armored formation for BD army. You should had seen that organogram. I cant share it abymore as he banned me for not agreeing.


----------



## araberuni7

TopCat said:


> In one of his post he claimed that he delivered the design of the new armored formation for BD army. You should had seen that organogram. I cant share it abymore as he banned me for not agreeing.



Ashiqur Rahman AKA bdmilitary supplies rice and lentils to DGDP and called himself defence expert.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tanveer666

TopCat said:


> In one of his post he claimed that *he delivered the design* of the new armored formation for BD army. You should had seen that organogram. I cant share it abymore as he banned me for not agreeing.



wait, what?


----------



## Arthur

araberuni7 said:


> Ohh no! again refernce from "Brag Book". I can post that Bangladesh bought Aegis Combat Systems for future frigate program in the "Brag Book" that doesn't mean anything. Stop believing this idiot who is posting from facebook.



Which one are you referring to exactly?

Cuz if it's about the mine sweepers, than you are just making a snide comment out of ignorance.That news was already there for very long time,even before bdmilitary reported as their 'own' 

The plan was already official through the mention in the forces goal 2030. Also it was included in the Tk. 14000 Crore Development plan submitted by NAVAL CHIEF in 2015.

And also read this report. I didn't knew that *Gov minister in charge of Defense Ministry* depends on BDmiitary.com to answer questions in the *effing Parliament*. 

http://www.mzamin.com/details-archive2016.php?mzamin=72665

And I understand why people don't trust BDmilitary. To be honest I myself don't read that website to get my news. I rely on sources and news outlets that are reliable and I have a good enough memory to remember the news pieces I read. Unlike some people who seems to has *GOLDFISh memory and never seem to read *.

P.S. official news don't get unreliable rumors just because a unreliable website published the reports too. Seriously I don't get those people who seems to think that way. Come on people are you people getting retarded or something?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bilal9

@Khan saheb you are absolutely correct.



Khan saheb said:


> Cuz if it's about the mine sweepers, than you are just making a snide comment out of ignorance.That news was already there for very long time,even before bdmilitary reported as their 'own'



It's common sense. If they are buying decades old platforms and then also an assorted collection, those are for stop-gap use only. Ultimately a Navy like Bangladesh' will standardize with a locally built platform (often in sets of four or so), customized for local use and conditions.

Coast Guard's larger OPV's (Minerva class), Navy's mine-hunters (Ex-RN Island class), Navy's larger patrol frigates (USCG cutters) are all stop-gap measures....that's why they typically don't put brand new weapons on these platforms. These will all be de-commissioned and replaced in about six/seven year time frame with new platforms.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arthur

Bilal9 said:


> @Khan saheb you are absolutely correct.
> 
> 
> 
> It's common sense. If they are buying decades old platforms and then also an assorted collection, those are for stop-gap use only. Ultimately a Navy like Bangladesh' will standardize with a locally built platform (often in sets of four or so), customized for local use and conditions.
> 
> Coast Guard's larger OPV's (Minerva class), Navy's mine-hunters (Ex-RN Island class), Navy's larger patrol frigates (USCG cutters) are all stop-gap measures....that's why they typically don't put brand new weapons on these platforms. These will all be de-commissioned and replaced in about six/seven year time frame with new platforms.


From reading his posts what I get is, this alberuni guy has some perosonal issue with that Amar khan or whatever . And just because my username happens to be similar of bdmilitary admin's surname, he probably thought I am the BDmilitary admin. And just throwing shits towards me from a distance. He got some chums who also think same. Hillarious. 

By their logic @Sayed1 ID in this forum is BDmilitary admin too, since his username is the same of BDmilitary.coms admin. Pathetic and shallow people to be honest. 

@BDforever bhai, dekhso manusher kaj karbar?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TopCat

Khan saheb said:


> From reading his posts what I get is, this alberuni guy has some perosonal issue with that Amar khan or whatever . And just because my username happens to be similar of bdmilitary admin, he probably thought I am the BDmilitary admin. And just throwing shits towards me from a distance. He got some chums who also think same. Hillarious.
> 
> By their logic @Sayed1 ID in this forum is BDmilitary admin too, since his username is the same of BDmilitary.coms admin. Pathetic and shallow people to be honest.
> 
> @BDforever bhai, dekhso manusher kaj karbar?


That Amra Khan actually have issues with a lot of forumer. I found out that he made nonsense allegation against me in his facebook post and calling me razakar etc. He takes screenshot from here and post in his facebook group.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Avicenna

His website is crap. Now, let’s return to the Bangladeshi Navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

TopCat said:


> That Amra Khan actually have issues with a lot of forumer. I found out that he made nonsense allegation against me in his facebook post and calling me razakar etc. He takes screenshot from here and post in his facebook group.


Obviously Amar Khan has some problem. I get that form reading some of his posts in Facebook. Calling forumers traitors or razakarrs out of personal vendetta is wrong. We are just normal people doing normal things. Why he has problem with that is beyond me. Him being an extremist about PDF shouldn't affect our daily routines. Clear and simple.



Avicenna said:


> His website is crap. Now, let’s return to the Bangladeshi Navy.


Agreed. I wont waste any more breath on this. Case closed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

Inside Padma Class Patrol Vessel of Bangladesh Navy

First indigenously build warship of Bangladesh Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Ronin



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Here you go again.. Amra Khan


----------



## The Ronin

মিশন শেষে নিজ বেসে ফেরত আসার সময় কর্ণফুলী নদীতে বাংলাদেশ নেভির সাবমেরিন।
ক্রেডিট : এমডি পারভেজ।
সোর্স- DTB













Padma class and Ming together.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BDforever

The Ronin said:


> মিশন শেষে নিজ বেসে ফেরত আসার সময় কর্ণফুলী নদীতে বাংলাদেশ নেভির সাবমেরিন।
> ক্রেডিট : এমডি পারভেজ।
> সোর্স- DTB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Padma class and Ming together.


Hai Hai ! ! ! aigula na Dube gese, r tula jabe na bollo ? tullo kemon kore ? ! ! !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## monitor

Bangladesh coast gourds buying two griffon Hovercraft from UK . India provided training on operating hovercraft .



BDforever said:


> Hai Hai ! ! ! aigula na Dube gese, r tula jabe na bollo ? tullo kemon kore ? ! ! !



Oh don't twist her address.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Khan saheb said:


> Obviously Amar Khan has some problem. I get that form reading some of his posts in Facebook. Calling forumers traitors or razakarrs out of personal vendetta is wrong. We are just normal people doing normal things. Why he has problem with that is beyond me. Him being an extremist about PDF shouldn't affect our daily routines. Clear and simple.
> 
> 
> Agreed. I wont waste any more breath on this. Case closed.


Imo he’s pissed about the members who support Pakistan’s misdeeds and members like idunes. Where is that guy anyways. XD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## araberuni7



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tanveer666

araberuni7 said:


> View attachment 456308
> 
> 
> View attachment 456309


already been posted here,comrade


----------



## Avicenna

Is there a plan to build further examples in Bangladesh after the 4th Type 056 is delivered?


----------



## Bengal Tiger 71

BDforever said:


> Hai Hai ! ! ! aigula na Dube gese, r tula jabe na bollo ? tullo kemon kore ? ! ! !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Avicenna said:


> Is there a plan to build further examples in Bangladesh after the 4th Type 056 is delivered?


Yes. Khulna will handle corvette builds while CDDL for the frigates.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

Khulna shipyard and Danish Damen shipyard sign agreement to build some submarine Tugboat for Bangladesh Navy .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tanveer666

monitor said:


> Khulna shipyard and Danish Damen shipyard sign agreement to build some submarine Tugboat for Bangladesh Navy .


aren't they already building the tugboats?


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2034465203261118

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

Tanveer666 said:


> aren't they already building the tugboats?


Yes they launched one last year. Two more under construction.

















http://w3.khulnashipyard.com/index....ing-in-khulna-shipyard/265-container-vessel-3

Khulna Shipyard is Building 2 Hydro-graphic Survey vessels for BN.

http://w3.khulnashipyard.com/index....ing-in-khulna-shipyard/266-container-vessel-4

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## araberuni7

A model of SR2410C multifunctional 3D shipboard radar presented at LIMA 2017 exhibition. This is the fire control radar of BNS Shongram.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

Khan saheb said:


> Yes they launched one last year. Two more under construction.
> View attachment 456648
> 
> View attachment 456647
> 
> View attachment 456649
> 
> View attachment 456650
> 
> 
> http://w3.khulnashipyard.com/index....ing-in-khulna-shipyard/265-container-vessel-3
> 
> Khulna Shipyard is Building 2 Hydro-graphic Survey vessels for BN.
> 
> http://w3.khulnashipyard.com/index....ing-in-khulna-shipyard/266-container-vessel-4



The last link seems more of a Damen design for me. The two new tugboats could be Damen derivatives as well.

I am very happy that Damen has finally made inroads into Bangladeshi yards. This can only be a harbinger of world-class build standards for Bangladesh, sort of like what the Indonesians already started.

I was trying to explain to one Bharti poster here why Bangladeshi yards build way better boats than that langoti colonial-era yard across the border (GRSE). He didn't get my point.....

Haturi dia bairaiya jahaj banano ek jinish, ar..........

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## gslv mk3

Bilal9 said:


> I was trying to explain to one Bharti poster here why Bangladeshi yards build way better boats than that langoti colonial-era yard across the border (GRSE). He didn't get my point.....



Yeah sure, 'better boats'-tugs & coastal survey vessels.  Make sure you make it look like a big deal, just like how you portray 10,000 bikes an year walton as some auto giant.

Billu, several shipyards in India including small ones such as Tebma build boats to Damen design.

For the Indian Navy, there is always their own Directorate of Naval Design which presently handle larger projects such as Destroyers, Submarines & Frigates.

In addition we have many marine design houses as well as in-house design centers of yards such as L&T. These will design smaller vessels such as NGMV/NGC as for now.

The upcoming MRIS being built at HSL (yard no VC11184) designed by Vik Sandvik India or L&T's CGOPV are good examples for their capabilities.

GRSE is presently now building three Project 17A stealth frigates, which is enough proof for their capabilities.

What is your world class yards building anyway ? What happened to the plans for building C13B Corvette in Bangladesh-which is neither a Bangladeshi nor a Damen design ? @Nilgiri

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Centaur

BDforever said:


> Hai Hai ! ! ! aigula na Dube gese, r tula jabe na bollo ? tullo kemon kore ? ! ! !


উনার ধারনা ছিল সাবমেরিনে ধান পরিহন করা হয়, তাই ডুবে যেতে পারে!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghost250



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Tanveer666

shourov323 said:


> View attachment 456908
> 
> View attachment 456909



Interesting...


----------



## Allah Akbar

Centaur said:


> উনার ধারনা ছিল সাবমেরিনে ধান পরিহন করা হয়, তাই ডুবে যেতে পারে!


Technically Khaleda zia was right . The submarine always sink .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Centaur

ZIKIR said:


> Technically Khaleda zia was right . The submarine always sink .


LOL, yes that's a point!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sahureka2

BNS _Dhaleshwari F36 makes it to Port Blair for international naval drill "MILAN 2018"_
_




_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## monitor

Bangladesh Navy conducting primary discussion on buying Australian or Japanese P-3 Orion.
Source DTB


----------



## The Ronin

monitor said:


> Bangladesh Navy conducting primary discussion on buying Australian or Japanese P-3 Orion.
> Source DTB



Doesn't make sense. Why would navy go for retired old aircraft?? There's no guarantee that US will sell it's armaments to us. Even if they do it will come strings attached. It's not like navy can't afford C-295 MPA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

The Ronin said:


> Doesn't make sense. Why would navy go for retired old aircraft?? There's no guarantee that US will sell it's armaments to us. Even if they do it will come strings attached. It's not like navy can't afford C-295 MPA.




Second hand will be cheap and us already sold cutter to Bangladesh .Why they will refuse us we don't have any problem with them . C-295 probably have less endurance then P-3.


----------



## Arthur

monitor said:


> Second hand will be cheap and us already sold cutter to Bangladesh. *Why they will refuse us we don't have any problem with them .* C-295 probably have less endurance then P-3.


They even refused to transfer 50-60 year old transport planes. Why do you think they would sell us an offensive platform? 

Anyway I think BN is just window shopping ATM. They have plenty more options .

CN 235 ASW




C 295 ASW





Il 38 ASW









Y 8Q ASW











The Ronin said:


> That might be C -235. The fuselage seems small.


Yes,the first one is CN 235 ASW of Turkish Navy. The bottom one is C 295 ASW that was offered to Philippines by Airbus.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

monitor said:


> Second hand will be cheap and us already sold cutter to Bangladesh .Why they will refuse us we don't have any problem with them . C-295 probably have less endurance then P-3.



It's about the armaments. Do you think they will authorize selling weapons like Harpoon to us?



Khan saheb said:


> C 295 ASW



That might be C -235. The fuselage seems small.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

sahureka2 said:


> BNS _Dhaleshwari F36 makes it to Port Blair for international naval drill "MILAN 2018"_
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _


37 years old ship.
Probably the oldest one in the Milan 2018.


----------



## Bilal9

tarpitz said:


> 37 years old ship.
> Probably the oldest one in the Milan 2018.



And your point is?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

monitor said:


> Bangladesh Navy conducting primary discussion on buying Australian or Japanese P-3 Orion.
> Source DTB



Japan and Australia both are allies of India.... they are not likely to fund the hunting of Indian subs in the Bay of Bengal....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tanveer666

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> Japan and Australia both are allies of India.... they are not likely to fund the hunting of Indian subs in the Bay of Bengal....


but...but...but...bdmillitary said so!!!


----------



## Homo Sapiens

Now documentary on Navy


----------



## Michael Corleone

Tanveer666 said:


> but...but...but...bdmillitary said so!!!


When did bdmilitary say anything about p3 Orion!? I’ve seen the post in pdf


----------



## Bilal9

The Ronin said:


> It's about the armaments. Do you think they will authorize selling weapons like Harpoon to us?



It may not be a possibility.

If they can't sell us the latest C-130J which is mostly a non-offensive platform (and which the Indians have) why would they sell us harpoons (Block II's I'm guessing)? 

The Indians have the UGM-84L Harpoon Block II missiles (a dozen in canisters for their Arihant class submarines I believe). That may be a reason we're not going to get those.

Indians have deeper pockets.



Vito Corleone said:


> When did bdmilitary say anything about p3 Orion!? I’ve seen the post in pdf



Why not P-8 from the getgo?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tanveer666

Vito Corleone said:


> When did bdmilitary say anything about p3 Orion!? I’ve seen the post in pdf


The origin of the rumor is DTB; and they have some sort of relation wih BDmillitary; and i remeber BDmillitary saying that japan had offered us their "latest" MPA (back is 2016) so forgive me for beign skeptical of their "announcements"


----------



## TopCat

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> Japan and Australia both are allies of India.... they are not likely to fund the hunting of Indian subs in the Bay of Bengal....


I dont think they are allies.


Bilal9 said:


> It may not be a possibility.
> 
> If they can't sell us the latest C-130J which is mostly a non-offensive platform (and which the Indians have) why would they sell us harpoons (Block II's I'm guessing)?
> 
> The Indians have the UGM-84L Harpoon Block II missiles (a dozen in canisters for their Arihant class submarines I believe). That may be a reason we're not going to get those.
> 
> Indians have deeper pockets.
> 
> 
> 
> Why not P-8 from the getgo?


BD is a LDC country.. Most of the time it is to avoid controversy at home for selling high tech equipment to ultra poor countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

Bilal9 said:


> a dozen in canisters for their Arihant class submarines I believe



Arihant do not carry cruise missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

gslv mk3 said:


> Arihant do not carry cruise missiles.



Correct - the Harpoon Block II's were for the Shishumar Class (Type 209). My bad.

Arihant carries the K15 SLBM.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> Why not P-8 from the getgo?


Expensive and murica won’t sell it to us.



Tanveer666 said:


> The origin of the rumor is DTB; and they have some sort of relation wih BDmillitary; and i remeber BDmillitary saying that japan had offered us their "latest" MPA (back is 2016) so forgive me for beign skeptical of their "announcements"


Offered, sure. Those countries want to get rid of those aircraft as they’re nearly end life. But bd do not want to buy those

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

BNS BB at Doha International Maritime Defence Exhibition (DIMDEX) 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sahureka2

sahureka2 said:


> BNS _Dhaleshwari F36 makes it to Port Blair for international naval drill "MILAN 2018"_
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Bilal9 said:


> Correct - the Harpoon Block II's were for the Shishumar Class (Type 209). My bad.
> 
> Arihant carries the K15 SLBM.


As of right now it doesnt carry anything.



Vito Corleone said:


> Expensive and murica won’t sell it to us.
> 
> 
> Offered, sure. Those countries want to get rid of those aircraft as they’re nearly end life. But bd do not want to buy those


You can buy ASCM from Pakistan..












Its a cousin of Tomahawk.. and brother of Babur CM series.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SipahSalar

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Its a cousin of Tomahawk.. and brother of Babur CM series.


Also falls under MTCR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

SipahSalar said:


> Also falls under MTCR


Alaka tension makawa... as if they gonna get it ..

Although Pak should/can produce short ranged versions for export market.. particularly for thr Gulf and perhaps asian (including central asian) states.


----------



## Michael Corleone

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> As of right now it doesnt carry anything.
> 
> 
> You can buy ASCM from Pakistan..
> 
> View attachment 459038
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 459037
> 
> 
> Its a cousin of Tomahawk.. and brother of Babur CM series.


China is helping bd to develop its own now because they actually can’t sell us under international laws

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Vito Corleone said:


> China is helping bd to develop its own now because they actually can’t sell us under international laws



Exactly. 

We'd rather develop our own thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2073022709640628

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

gslv mk3 said:


> Arihant do not carry cruise missiles.


It doesn’t carry anything except water now after the crew left the hatch open.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

Michael Corleone said:


> It doesn’t carry anything except water now after the crew left the hatch open.



Keep believing BS like a typical swamp dweller. There is not only Arihant but Aridhaman or maybe even more...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

gslv mk3 said:


> Keep believing BS like a typical swamp dweller. There is not only Arihant but Aridhaman or maybe even more...


It’s always BS when it’s about India even when it’s reported in western source. Ofc 

Only credible when Pakistan is reported as terrorist hub, China is reported as a merciless enemy and bd a lowlife ilegal mifrants

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## gslv mk3

Michael Corleone said:


> It’s always BS when it’s about India even when it’s reported in western source. Ofc
> 
> Only credible when Pakistan is reported as terrorist hub, China is reported as a merciless enemy and bd a lowlife ilegal mifrants



Yeah sure genius, we publish news about what's happening with our most secret military project on newspapers...


----------



## Bilal9

gslv mk3 said:


> Keep believing BS like a typical swamp dweller. There is not only Arihant but Aridhaman or maybe even more...



$3 billion dollar sub and some idiot leaves a hatch open. With this sort of thing they are their own biggest enemy and threat. 

https://taskandpurpose.com/indian-navy-nuclear-submarine-hatch/

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...er-accident-10-months-ago/article22392049.ece

We should be more worried about these idiots launching a nuclear strike by mistake! 

http://www.firstpost.com/india/majo...airspace-remains-open-to-traffic-2493496.html

I bet no other Navy had so many misfortunes like the IN (primarily due to their own Bharti style f*cked up management). Remember these? (Sorry for the OT foray but our Navy needs to learn from these eff-ups big time).

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/aug/14/18-trapped-indian-submarine-explodes-sinks-mumbai

Here are some other gems....

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Indian_Naval_accidents#cite_note-37

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

Bilal9 said:


> $3 billion dollar sub and some idiot leaves a hatch open. With this sort of thing they are their own biggest enemy and threat.



Dumbass is back again with more brainfarts....quoting reports which in turn quote anonymous sources...

Is Pentagon US DIA a reliable source ? Read up !!

_India has put its first domestically built nuclear submarine, the INS Arihant, into service, and is set to take delivery of its second nuclear sub, the INS Arighat, in 2018, Lt Gen Robert Ashley, Director, Defense Intelligence Agency told members of the Senate Armed Services Committee._
_
_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

gslv mk3 said:


> Dumbass is back again with more brainfarts....quoting reports which in turn quote anonymous sources...
> 
> Is Pentagon US DIA a reliable source ? Read up !!
> 
> _India has put its first domestically built nuclear submarine, the INS Arihant, into service, and is set to take delivery of its second nuclear sub, the INS Arighat, in 2018, Lt Gen Robert Ashley, Director, Defense Intelligence Agency told members of the Senate Armed Services Committee.
> _



OK enough with this Indian OT crap. Next!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

Bilal9 said:


> I bet no other Navy had so many misfortunes like the IN



Sure... 

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2018/01/17/us-military-crashes-collisions-in-pacific.amp.html

Navies which operate a larger fleet are bound to have a larger incidence of accidents and incidents...

BTW Did anyone say submarine ?

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chinese_submarine_361

Meanwhile Navies having ships like these which rarely leave territorial waters wouldn't..









Bilal9 said:


> We should be more worried about these idiots launching a nuclear strike by mistake!



Oh yes, it didn't happen due to ATC's error, right ?

A nuclear power knows better about how to handle it's arsenal than a bunch of technologically incompetent and effeminate bunch who can't even dream of such...

Such arguments should be rather made about your new nuclear power plant...think about a meltdown...



Bilal9 said:


> OK enough with this Indian OT crap. Next!



It wasn't me who started trolling about Arihant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

gslv mk3 said:


> Yeah sure genius, we publish news about what's happening with our most secret military project on newspapers...


Sure did beat the drums when you guys launched it xD

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Michael Corleone said:


> Sure did beat the drums when you guys launched it xD



leave these trolls alone.... nothing better than totally ignoring their existence.... actually they deserve nothing better..... let them waste their time with the trolls, while our DGFI does the job.....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gslv mk3

Michael Corleone said:


> Sure did beat the drums when you guys launched it xD



When did that happen ? A limited number of journalists were invited to SBC Vizag & one grainy picture was released. No one heard anything about the commissioning in 2016 until there was a mention of it on Bhabha Atomic Research Center's annual report.

There have been no official communication about the second boat & only a dated Google Earth image exists on public domain.



Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> let them waste their time with the trolls, while our DGFI does the job.....



Your 'DGFI' is nothing but another org with meagre resources & limited capabilities. But yeah, I can't help people suffering from delusions of grandeur.

Are your 'capital ships' still patrolling waters near A&N islands ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

gslv mk3 said:


> When did that happen ? A limited number of journalists were invited to SBC Vizag & one grainy picture was released. No one heard anything about the commissioning in 2016 until there was a mention of it on Bhabha Atomic Research Center's annual report.
> 
> There have been no official communication about the second boat & only a dated Google Earth image exists on public domain.
> 
> 
> 
> Your 'DGFI' is nothing but another org with meagre resources & limited capabilities. But yeah, I can't help people suffering from delusions of grandeur.
> 
> Are your 'capital ships' still patrolling waters near A&N islands ?


Commissioning!? Sure from the start of the project to the construction to the launch to the commissioning to the ballistic missiles tested to put in that thing, drums were being beat every time, except when it got flooded with salt water, that’s when Indian media went hush

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

Michael Corleone said:


> Commissioning!? Sure from the start of the project to the construction to the launch to the commissioning to the ballistic missiles tested to put in that thing, drums were being beat every time, except when it got flooded with salt water, that’s when Indian media went hush



Utter BS post from someone who doesn't even have a clue about Indian SSBN program... Yeah, I'm not expecting much from an LDC swamp...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SipahSalar

gslv mk3 said:


> Yeah sure genius, we publish news about what's happening with our most secret military project on newspapers...


A lot of Indian and western newspapers reported on the accident.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

SipahSalar said:


> A lot of Indian and western newspapers reported on the accident.



Based on 'sources'. There was a report on a Chinese SSBN accident 'leaking radiation'. Would you believe that too ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SipahSalar

gslv mk3 said:


> Based on 'sources'. There was a report on a Chinese SSBN accident 'leaking radiation'. Would you believe that too ?


I don't get the relevance of Chinese navy here? We are talking about an Indian submarine knocked out because some idiot left the hatch open.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

SipahSalar said:


> I don't get the relevance of Chinese navy here? We are talking about an Indian submarine knocked out because some idiot left the hatch open.



Both are 'source' based news that is largely unconfirmed.


----------



## SipahSalar

gslv mk3 said:


> Both are 'source' based news that is largely unconfirmed.


Ok, but why are you assuming we would have a problem accepting that radiation leak? Do you now accept leaving a hatch open and damaging a $3 billion submarine is incompetent and stupid?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mb444

gslv mk3 said:


> Are your 'capital ships' still patrolling waters near A&N islands ?




They are as are the BN subs. You navy did not soil their diapers without reason.

A&N is a headache for you, without much logistic support and will be the first to fall. Better you hand it over to a responsible nation like US and save yourself the trouble. You can not sustain it as an effective base against PLAN. US won’t lift a finger if you go against them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

SipahSalar said:


> Do you now accept leaving a hatch open and damaging a $3 billion submarine is incompetent and stupid?



It would have been if it happened.



mb444 said:


> They are as are the BN subs



First of all you don't have any capital ships (only one decent frigate ), neither are your vintage subs on training a problem for anyone.

Stop overestimating your own 'capabilities' .



mb444 said:


> A&N is a headache for you, without much logistic support and will be the first to fall



Do you realise that A&N is virtually a Garrison now ? There are multiple air & naval bases on A&N to the level which a Bangladeshi can't imagine..

And then there is straits of Malacca... Let Google help you



mb444 said:


> Better you hand it over to



That & crying to the Masters for saving one's rear is what client states like BD do... India is different.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SipahSalar

gslv mk3 said:


> It would have been if it happened.


You are making yourself look ridiculous here. There are dozens of articles reporting the accident and not a single Indian Navy statement denying it. It would make sense if the accident did not occur they would at least deny it happened because it is making them look embarrassingly incompetent.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## gslv mk3

SipahSalar said:


> You are making yourself look ridiculous here. There are dozens of articles reporting the accident and not a single Indian Navy statement denying it. It would make sense if the accident did not occur they would at least deny it happened because it is making them look embarrassingly incompetent.



They don't say much about Arihant or any other sub officially. Whether it's 'good news' or 'bad news'.

Case in point, the SLBM tests.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wiseone2

SipahSalar said:


> You are making yourself look ridiculous here. There are dozens of articles reporting the accident and not a single Indian Navy statement denying it. It would make sense if the accident did not occur they would at least deny it happened because it is making them look embarrassingly incompetent.



Why does an accident make a navy incompetent ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

mb444 said:


> They are as are the BN subs.



What...those rust cans (that are lucky to make it a few miles past chittagong effluent harbour) that the P-8 techs have to filter out first thing after turning on the MADs and sonobuoys so they can focus on the more important matters?

Are you being serious here? Can never quite tell with the BD STRONK 70% poverty in UK types. LOL



mb444 said:


> A&N is a headache for you, without much logistic support and will be the first to fall. Better you hand it over to a responsible nation like US and save yourself the trouble. You can not sustain it as an effective base against PLAN. US won’t lift a finger if you go against them.



Rohingya shoved back up your you know what = headache/buttache for you. 

Don't worry about the geopolitics too much, it just strains the low IQ swamp head.

How many PLAN ships feasibly can break through the first island chain (which currently occupies them 95% operationally right now) monitoring them 24/7 on the eastern seaboard and then the chokepoints of SEA and then present themselves at A&N for a welcome....not to mention the C4I watching them from space as well.

Its an analysis that needs brains that can do better than subsaharan science per capita.....so yeah something from BD doesn't meet that grade.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> leave these trolls alone.... nothing better than totally ignoring their existence.... actually they deserve nothing better..... let them waste their time with the trolls, while our DGFI does the job.....



My thoughts exactly. I believe delusion is a common trait among some in the neighbor country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

gslv mk3 said:


> Utter BS post from someone who doesn't even have a clue about Indian SSBN program... Yeah, I'm not expecting much from an LDC swamp...


It’s your people who take a dump in swamps that grows your crops, not ours. XD

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gslv mk3

Bilal9 said:


> I believe delusion is a common trait among some in the neighbor country.



Quite rich coming from someone who even claimed that Bangladesh is three decades ahead of India in smart manufacturing...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

wiseone2 said:


> Why does an accident make a navy incompetent ?


Ofc it doesn’t until such incidents happen regularly and US naval personnel have something to say to the media about Indian navy personnel competency.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

[


Michael Corleone said:


> Ofc it doesn’t until such incidents happen regularly



3 collisions in USN last year, what do you say about that?

Of course puny brown water navy have a fleet which rarely leaves territorial waters, so this doesn't happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

Guys this off topic and meaningless banter has getting out of hand. Can return to the topic please?
@The Eagle bhai, your moderation will be appreciated. Thanks in advance.

Clearer picture of BN's Type 53 ships and it's new radar,Leonardo's Kronos Naval AESA.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Dot

Leonardo's Kronos Naval AESA?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

While Bangladesh is busy with the celebration of Independence Day and declaration of developing state, India has given a gift to Bangladesh by training Myanmar Navy in ant-submarine warfare exercise....

*Myanmar navy to test Indian waters in a joint naval exercise with India*
March 25, 2018





Battleships from Myanmar have arrived at Vishakhapatnam to take part in India and Myanmar Navy Exercise 2018 (IMNEX-18). The exercise is being held off the eastern coast of India.

The exercise will be carried out in two phases namely the harbour phase (25th-30th March) and the sea phase (31st March-3rd April)

UMS King Sin Phyu Shin (Frigate) and UMS Inlay (Off-shore patrol vessel) are the two Myanmarese navy battleships that are taking part in the joint exercise.

The exercise is aimed at strengthening professional interaction between the two navies, both in harbour and at sea. This will kick-start the process of attaining interoperability between the two navies. The Myanmar navy had also participated in the recently concluded MILAN-18 maritime exercise at Port Blair.

The Indian Navy would be represented by INS Sahyadri (Anti-Submarine Warfare (ASW) Stealth Frigate), INS Kamorta (ASW stealth Corvette), a Chetak helicopter, two Hawk advanced jet trainer aircrafts and a submarine.

The harbour phase encompasses briefings, practical demonstrations, professional discussions, social interactions, cross-deck visits and sports fixtures. The Sea Phase will include complex operations including Fleet manoeuvres, gun firings as well as coordinated anti-submarine exercises.
https://www.indiatoday.in/india/sto...-naval-exercise-with-india-1197636-2018-03-25

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wiseone2

Michael Corleone said:


> Ofc it doesn’t until such incidents happen regularly and US naval personnel have something to say to the media about Indian navy personnel competency.



Case 1:
if I take my car drive to work per day and drive to shopping on city roads every week. I won't get into an accident

Case 2:
If I take my car and drive every week into the narrow winding mountain roads sooner or later I will get into an accident

What you are telling that I am incompetent in the 2nd case ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

wiseone2 said:


> Case 1:
> if I take my car drive to work per day and drive to shopping on city roads every week. I won't get into an accident
> 
> Case 2:
> If I take my car and drive every week into the narrow winding mountain roads sooner or later I will get into an accident
> 
> What you are telling that I am incompetent in the 2nd case ?


Case 3: when your car explodes in car park multiple times and the new one gets filled with concrete from construction next door



gslv mk3 said:


> [
> 
> 3 collisions in USN last year, what do you say about that?
> 
> Of course puny brown water navy have a fleet which rarely leaves territorial waters, so this doesn't happen.


Well supa powa blue water navy explodes before leaving the harbor or gets their vessels filled with water after leaving the harbor. 
Worse than the brown water navy that doesn’t send it’s ship out or the blue water navy that collided in ocean in isolated incidents and not make it a habit for every year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

Michael Corleone said:


> Well



Keep crying... While boasting about vintage Chinese frigates, LDC dumbass !!! 

3 collisions in 1 year is 'reasonable' but IN's 'accidents' (real or imaginary) isn't...that's LDC logic for you...


----------



## wiseone2

Michael Corleone said:


> Case 3: when your car explodes in car park multiple times and the new one gets filled with concrete from construction next door



car exploding in car park multiple times is a manufacturing defect. it is not the drivers fault
the Indian navy is a professional force with orders of magnitude better than pakistani and bangladeshi navy

in the 1971 war pakistani navy lost their submarine when it tried to lay mines


----------



## Avicenna

wiseone2 said:


> car exploding in car park multiple times is a manufacturing defect. it is not the drivers fault
> the Indian navy is a professional force with orders of magnitude better than pakistani and bangladeshi navy
> 
> in the 1971 war pakistani navy lost their submarine when it tried to lay mines



Why are you even here? Let it go.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wiseone2

Avicenna said:


> Why are you even here? Let it go.



people need to figure out simple metrics before spouting off


----------



## Avicenna

Khan saheb said:


> Guys this off topic and meaningless banter has getting out of hand. Can return to the topic please?
> @The Eagle bhai, your moderation will be appreciated. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Clearer picture of BN's Type 53 ships and it's new radar,Leonardo's Kronos Naval AESA.
> View attachment 461812
> 
> View attachment 461813



Any plans to equip F17 Ali Haider with the same radar?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Michael Corleone said:


> It’s your people who take a dump in swamps that grows your crops, not ours. XD



Did you look at the videos of Dhaka on youtube yet? You take dumps right out in plain view city, tannery effluent swimming pool around it or not.....and then the whole place floods....yuck. Its all there in plain view with a youtube search, and you lot claim some single digit or zero open defecation.....lol right.

Just a refresher:

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/why-...l-suck-for-a-long-time-my-perspective.441599/

So don't give me this BS when you yourself called your countryfolk as cockroaches, smelly and gropey because they hassled you in the smelly foul airport for a bribe aka luggage check from the get go....and then you witnessed the horror that is Dhaka for 4 hours for a small trip to whichever gated place you went to.

Dhaka after all ranks where it does in liveability for a reason.....and its not a welcome trend to automatically believe the rural areas and towns are all suddenly 180 degree away from that hell-pit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dot

Anyone Please let me know me how to deactive my account here. This is an complete waste of time & energy. Mods of this forum are a real bunch of imbeciles. Enough of this PDF crap....


----------



## Nilgiri

Dot said:


> Anyone Please let me know me how to deactive my account here. This is an complete waste of time & energy. Mods of this forum are a real bunch of imbeciles. Enough of this PDF crap....



Yeah why is it that BD members here cannot have just one page of conversation without dragging India or Pakistan into it...and then revelling and propagating that crap till it reaches the inevitable conclusion @Ocean 

Just talk about BD military acquisitions and operations instead of trying to get into d1ck measuring or silly talk....because BD loses big time if it enters that territory.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dot

Nilgiri said:


> Yeah why is it that BD members here cannot have just one page of conversation without dragging India or Pakistan into it...and then revelling and propagating that crap till it reaches the inevitable conclusion @Ocean
> 
> Just talk about BD military acquisitions and operations instead of trying to get into d1ck measuring or silly talk....because BD loses big time if it enters that territory.


Dont quote me.


----------



## Nilgiri

Dot said:


> Dont quote me.



Why not? Do you need a tissue or something mr. "on my way out".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> While Bangladesh is busy with the celebration of Independence Day and declaration of developing state, India has given a gift to Bangladesh by training Myanmar Navy in ant-submarine warfare exercise....
> 
> *Myanmar navy to test Indian waters in a joint naval exercise with India*
> March 25, 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Battleships from Myanmar have arrived at Vishakhapatnam to take part in India and Myanmar Navy Exercise 2018 (IMNEX-18). The exercise is being held off the eastern coast of India.
> 
> The exercise will be carried out in two phases namely the harbour phase (25th-30th March) and the sea phase (31st March-3rd April)
> 
> UMS King Sin Phyu Shin (Frigate) and UMS Inlay (Off-shore patrol vessel) are the two Myanmarese navy battleships that are taking part in the joint exercise.
> 
> The exercise is aimed at strengthening professional interaction between the two navies, both in harbour and at sea. This will kick-start the process of attaining interoperability between the two navies. The Myanmar navy had also participated in the recently concluded MILAN-18 maritime exercise at Port Blair.
> 
> The Indian Navy would be represented by INS Sahyadri (Anti-Submarine Warfare (ASW) Stealth Frigate), INS Kamorta (ASW stealth Corvette), a Chetak helicopter, two Hawk advanced jet trainer aircrafts and a submarine.
> 
> The harbour phase encompasses briefings, practical demonstrations, professional discussions, social interactions, cross-deck visits and sports fixtures. The Sea Phase will include complex operations including Fleet manoeuvres, gun firings as well as coordinated anti-submarine exercises.
> https://www.indiatoday.in/india/sto...-naval-exercise-with-india-1197636-2018-03-25



Real sad to see this.

BTW let's not post this in the Bangladesh Navy thread. It's off topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

gslv mk3 said:


> Keep crying... While boasting about vintage Chinese frigates, LDC dumbass !!!
> 
> 3 collisions in 1 year is 'reasonable' but IN's 'accidents' (real or imaginary) isn't...that's LDC logic for you...


We never boasted. Your ministers come to our country to ask us why we need to buy subs (be it trashy or modern, and tries to sell us patrol boats when we can make em ourselves.



Nilgiri said:


> Did you look at the videos of Dhaka on youtube yet? You take dumps right out in plain view city, tannery effluent swimming pool around it or not.....and then the whole place floods....yuck. Its all there in plain view with a youtube search, and you lot claim some single digit or zero open defecation.....lol right.
> 
> Just a refresher:
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/why-...l-suck-for-a-long-time-my-perspective.441599/
> 
> So don't give me this BS when you yourself called your countryfolk as cockroaches, smelly and gropey because they hassled you in the smelly foul airport for a bribe aka luggage check from the get go....and then you witnessed the horror that is Dhaka for 4 hours for a small trip to whichever gated place you went to.
> 
> Dhaka after all ranks where it does in liveability for a reason.....and its not a welcome trend to automatically believe the rural areas and towns are all suddenly 180 degree away from that hell-pit.


Unlike y’all we don’t use it to grow our crops.

Topic is about toilets, don’t try to divert it.



wiseone2 said:


> car exploding in car park multiple times is a manufacturing defect. it is not the drivers fault
> the Indian navy is a professional force with orders of magnitude better than pakistani and bangladeshi navy
> 
> in the 1971 war pakistani navy lost their submarine when it tried to lay mines


Just like the sukhoi with Indian made spares, manufacturing defect yeah!?

Pns ghazi might have had in internal explosion or sabotaged... both have fair bit of evidence... (Pakistani submarine crew was mostly Bengali, or the upgrade it went in Turkey was defective) but in no was was it destroyed by IAF for which the evidence point to zero because the boat went down in internal explosion while being submerged.


----------



## Arthur

Avicenna said:


> Any plans to equip F17 Ali Haider with the same radar?


Yes, F17 Ali Haider too will be upgraded with new Radar, datalink, EW and CMS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Bilal9 said:


> Real sad to see this.
> 
> BTW let's not post this in the Bangladesh Navy thread. It's off topic.



well, sure its off topic.... but its not time for us to ignore stuff that are within our sphere.... e.g. we can't ignore what happens in the Maldives, because a quarter of that country's population is Bangladeshi.... its time for us to tear our thinking barriers to redesign our thinking....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wiseone2

Michael Corleone said:


> Just like the sukhoi with Indian made spares, manufacturing defect yeah!?
> 
> Pns ghazi might have had in internal explosion or sabotaged... both have fair bit of evidence... (Pakistani submarine crew was mostly Bengali, or the upgrade it went in Turkey was defective) but in no was was it destroyed by IAF for which the evidence point to zero because the boat went down in internal explosion while being submerged.



Indian Sukhoi fleet is far more potent than anything you dream of

There is no evidence that any of the Pakistani submarine crew was Bengali. Most Bengali personnel were much under house arrest (assuming they did not defect).

All evidence points to the PNS Ghazi sinking after trying to lay mines. That points to routine operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

Michael Corleone said:


> We never boasted



Lol, and what is happening in this forum ?



Michael Corleone said:


> Pakistani submarine crew was mostly Bengali



Bengali officers & sailors were relieved of their duties much before the beginning of the war as the PN top brass doubted their loyalty (source: 'Story of the Pakistan Navy')



Michael Corleone said:


> Just like the sukhoi with Indian made spares, manufacturing defect yeah!?



When was any accident blamed on Indian spares ? Do you have access to IAF reports or are you shooting off your rear as usual ?

It's damn funny to see someone from a country without one, certified aerospace vendor mocks Indian made MKIs... Really it is.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

gslv mk3 said:


> Lol, and what is happening in this forum ?


What regularly happens in all forums.



gslv mk3 said:


> Bengali officers & sailors were relieved of their duties much before the beginning of the war as the PN top brass doubted their loyalty (source: 'Story of the Pakistan Navy')


That’s why half of them who were in France for scropene training had to hide and escape their hotel to go to the consulate and mutiny... Pakistanis would rather admit to losing to Indians alone nowadays and keep rice farmer and fish Cather Mukhtis out of the story to save some face.



wiseone2 said:


> Indian Sukhoi fleet is far more potent than anything you dream of
> 
> There is no evidence that any of the Pakistani submarine crew was Bengali. Most Bengali personnel were much under house arrest (assuming they did not defect).
> 
> All evidence points to the PNS Ghazi sinking after trying to lay mines. That points to routine operation.


Well my serious side will admit to that. My troll side would say that’s why half of them crash every year. 
(Note this was genuinely meant as a compliment, but fix your spare problem shit, having shitty problems like that makes having sukhois redundant. 

There’s no evidence (at least from Pakistani perspective that Indian tanks were on the verge of entering Lahore, that Lahore was to fall)
But east bengal regiment soldiers with mine strapped to their body is why Pakistan probably still exist today. 
So yeah, so much dive for evidences, pfft

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

Michael Corleone said:


> That’s why half of them who were in France for scropene training had to hide and escape their hotel to go to the consulate and mutiny... Pakistanis would rather admit to losing to Indians alone nowadays and keep rice farmer and fish Cather Mukhtis out of the story to save some face.



And when did that happen ? During commissioning of PNS Mangro which happened months earlier before actual war.

There were no Bengalis in PN during the war.


----------



## wiseone2

Michael Corleone said:


> That’s why half of them who were in France for scropene training had to hide and escape their hotel to go to the consulate and mutiny... Pakistanis would rather admit to losing to Indians alone nowadays and keep rice farmer and fish Cather Mukhtis out of the story to save some face.



Get your facts straight

Indian navy acquired Scorpene. Pakistani navy never acquired Scorpenes. Scorpene is a new submarine class.
PNS Ghazi was an American submarine

Pakistani navy lost the submarine on a routine mission. Why is it so hard to accept the truth ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

wiseone2 said:


> Pakistani navy never acquired Scorpenes.



Daphne class. PNS Mangro is the sub he is talking about.

@Nilgiri please delete that post buddy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Nilgiri said:


> According to who? You? LOL. The "Dhaka ppl are cockroaches" guy......you probably wont even last 2 minutes in the BD countryside (to check anything of note for yourself esp when whichever BBS/BRAC/BAL idiot isnt around to concoct a feel/datapoint) when you complain about 4 hours to Wari waaaaaah, I'm leaving the country and giving up on it totally!
> 
> Looks like your mighty loan provider is catching onto the issues regarding operationalising them  :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is apparently an airport in a "capital" "city":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Capital" sewer handling ala a 3rd tier Indian city, not even basic safety gear that were standard in India's main cities 20 years ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Washing in the capital's crap....that Crap with a capital C:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dhaka is a 21st century city, heres the 90% of how that looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No open defecation going on here guys, nothing to see folks! Move along:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yum fish,....and the great Bangladesh navy in operation...."cruisers" and "gunboats" floating along everywhere, watch out for the "mines" tho....they give ya blisters:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0UCeTjhSJI


Speaking of countryside, it’s much much much better than many places in Dhaka, so you’re wrong in your assumption in me lasting more than a day in countryside, actually my plan is to settle somewhere like that because of how organized it is, speaking of crowds... it’s not something shameless to be somewhat claustrophobic which I sort of am. 

As for all the videos, well yeah... they’re in bd, Dhaka like I said is a failed city and has to be rebuilt from ground up... 
it’s not like supapowa India is without any of the hackles that are shown anywhere in South Asia/south east Asia.
So stop acting superior. We admit our shortcomings and try to work on it rather than live in a delusional world thinking “we’re the next supa powa”

If anyone has the chance of being it, it’s china.


----------



## gslv mk3

Michael Corleone said:


> We admit our shortcomings and try to work on it rather than



You are contradicting yourself. If you acted, then Dhaka wouldn't be the dump it is today.


----------



## Michael Corleone

wiseone2 said:


> Get your facts straight
> 
> Indian navy acquired Scorpene. Pakistani navy never acquired Scorpenes. Scorpene is a new submarine class.
> PNS Ghazi was an American submarine
> 
> Pakistani navy lost the submarine on a routine mission. Why is it so hard to accept the truth ?


Daphne class sorry, I’m not contesting your particular claim here but according to the Pakistanis themselves, it might like got blown off while laying mines, like you said or... sabotaged by an internal explosion. I’m not leaning towards anyone of the theory to win this argument however.



gslv mk3 said:


> And when did that happen ? During commissioning of PNS Mangro which happened months earlier before actual war.
> 
> There were no Bengalis in PN during the war.


Because all of them resigned and left their bases as soon as the war started. However the once who were in Pakistan stayed until they were sent to France, Toulon for submarine training from where they mutinied, came to bd, trained naval commandos and performed operation jackpot.



gslv mk3 said:


> You are contradicting yourself. If you acted, then Dhaka wouldn't be the dump it is today.


Frankly I’ve not crossed quarter the lifespan Dhaka has (post independence) and lived there for a limited number of years... 
although I have to note that not all of Dhaka is the dump it is perceived to be.


----------



## Nilgiri

Michael Corleone said:


> We admit our shortcomings and try to work on it rather than live in a delusional world thinking “we’re the next supa powa”



a) You really dont actually (as a group):

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/indi...esh-assam-bjp-mla.549536/page-7#post-10361043

b) The best way to prove you are not delusional is to stop dragging in India for all kind of non-related talk on this NAVY thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Nilgiri said:


> a) You really dont actually (as a group):
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/indi...esh-assam-bjp-mla.549536/page-7#post-10361043
> 
> b) The best way to prove you are not delusional is to stop dragging in India for all kind of non-related talk on this NAVY thread.


A) one persons opinions on a “forum” doesn’t represent 160+ million people living in bd and others abroad...

B) under no reason am I or anyone obligated to prove we’re not delusional, trolling in bd forum is always started in by the holy trinity, you... gv... whatever and wiseman so as long as y’all don’t stop seeing people of bd as subordinate, don’t expect them (other bd origin members) (sometimes me included) to pull in india’s Shortcomings in the convos.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

@The Eagle @waz vai, please take care of this off topic posts. Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> But east bengal regiment soldiers with mine strapped to their body is why Pakistan probably still exist today.



The battle of Khemkaran sector for East Bengal Regiment was legendary. They drew their history in blood. Long live our heroes!

Sorry for the OT segway.



Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> well, sure its off topic.... but its not time for us to ignore stuff that are within our sphere.... e.g. we can't ignore what happens in the Maldives, because a quarter of that country's population is Bangladeshi.... its time for us to tear our thinking barriers to redesign our thinking....



Well yeah you are right on that score....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনী তাদের গাইডেড মিসাইল ফ্রিগেট "বিএনএস বঙ্গবন্ধু" এর জন্য দুইটি রিমোট কন্ট্রোল 40mm Naval Gun এবং অন্য দুইটি জাহাজের জন্য ২ টি X Band Navigation Radar এর জন্য টেন্ডার ছেড়েছে।

এছাড়া "বিএনএস বঙ্গবন্ধু" কে ফ্রান্স পাঠানো হবে মিড লাইফ আপগ্রেডেশন এর জন্য।ফলে জাহাজটি আরো বেশিদিন সার্ভিস দিতে পারবে এবং অনেক নতুন প্রযুক্তি যুক্ত হবে।

http://www.dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/s_doc/2241.pdf
http://www.dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/s_doc/2242.pdf

Credit-DTB

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tanveer666

The Ronin said:


> বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনী তাদের গাইডেড মিসাইল ফ্রিগেট "বিএনএস বঙ্গবন্ধু" এর জন্য দুইটি রিমোট কন্ট্রোল 40mm Naval Gun এবং অন্য দুইটি জাহাজের জন্য ২ টি X Band Navigation Radar এর জন্য টেন্ডার ছেড়েছে।
> 
> এছাড়া "বিএনএস বঙ্গবন্ধু" কে ফ্রান্স পাঠানো হবে মিড লাইফ আপগ্রেডেশন এর জন্য।ফলে জাহাজটি আরো বেশিদিন সার্ভিস দিতে পারবে এবং অনেক নতুন প্রযুক্তি যুক্ত হবে।
> 
> http://www.dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/s_doc/2241.pdf
> http://www.dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/s_doc/2242.pdf
> 
> Credit-DTB




why France , why not korea?


----------



## Arthur

BN will buy two new radar from EU with Helicopter Landing control mode.

BN is effectively pursuing an East-West Mix. Highend Sensors and Weapons from EU onboard an affordable hull. Very interesting.






Incidentally PLAN has started to strip of it's last Type53H2G frigate '542'. Readying for transfer?




@wanglaokan 



Tanveer666 said:


> why France , why not Korea?


Most of the sub-systems(Sensors and Softwares) onboard BNS BB are from Thales.



Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> so, this means that BN has to build up its fleet strength well before that in order to fill the gaps left by the absence of this superior platform.... the ship would remain absent from the BoB for some time....


Upgrade work on BNS BB will start after the second batch of Shadhinota Class reaches our shore. Four Shadhinota Class will be enough to spearhead our defenses and deterrence at the meantime I believe.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

The Ronin said:


> এছাড়া "বিএনএস বঙ্গবন্ধু" কে ফ্রান্স পাঠানো হবে মিড লাইফ আপগ্রেডেশন এর জন্য।ফলে জাহাজটি আরো বেশিদিন সার্ভিস দিতে পারবে এবং অনেক নতুন প্রযুক্তি যুক্ত হবে।



so, this means that BN has to build up its fleet strength well before that in order to fill the gaps left by the absence of this superior platform.... the ship would remain absent from the BoB for some time....


----------



## Nilgiri

Michael Corleone said:


> A) one persons opinions on a “forum” doesn’t represent 160+ million people living in bd and others abroad...



OK so you didn't even read what was being talked about there. Hint: Entire country of BD putting next to 0 pressure on those that matter (largely politicians and bureaucrats) to actually as you say " _admit our shortcomings and try to work on it rather than live in a delusional world_".

You like to project this feel of "working on it" without "delusion"....but totally rely on your corrupt political types to give you so called evidence of it (that in itself is extremely delusional behaviour.).....when they know the "evidence" is only to help with groupthink feel....and thus becomes a political tool for status quo and control.



Michael Corleone said:


> trolling in bd forum is always started in by the holy trinity, you... gv... whatever and wiseman so as long as y’all don’t stop seeing people of bd as subordinate, don’t expect them (other bd origin members) (sometimes me included) to pull in india’s Shortcomings in the convos.



Far as I can see this time, gslv called you LDC swamp and instead of replying proportionately (like say supa powa etc) you bring in the total off topic crap (literally). Ok its fine, now people following the convo get to see my reply stuck in your quote about the terrible state of BD on the matter you seem to want to base some credibility on.

And dont give me this bull about BD rural areas somehow magically following what BBS says about there. If BBS clearly lies this much about your "capital city"....we are supposed to give them the benefit of the doubt on rural parts? Yeah.......no. You BeeDees are free to believe whatever you want though, its all part of the reason you do atrociously badly when you actually measured in a 3rd party environment. Italy recorded like 12,000 Bangladeshi asylum seekers last year, basically trying to exploit the Syria refugee situation. You are truly something else as a people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bluesky

Nilgiri said:


> Far as I can see this time, gslv called you *LDC swamp* and instead of replying proportionately (like say supa powa etc) you bring in the total off topic crap (literally). Ok its fine, now people following the convo get to see my reply stuck in your quote about the terrible state of BD on the matter you seem to want to base some credibility on.
> 
> And *dont give me this bull about BD rural areas somehow magically following what BBS says about there. If BBS clearly lies this much about your "capital city"....we are supposed to give them the benefit of the doubt on rural parts?* Yeah.......no. You BeeDees are free to believe whatever you want though, its all part of the reason you do atrociously badly when you actually measured in a 3rd party environment. Italy recorded like 12,000 Bangladeshi asylum seekers last year, basically trying to exploit the Syria refugee situation. You are truly something else as a people.



@Michael Corleone did not ever live in rural BD, he spent his life in Kuwait. Yet, what he stated about rural BD is true. Do not measure our real Bangladesh with the yardstick of Dhaka. Dhaka is full of problems, because it was not been built with much planning. The rural BD is completely different. It has been in the process of evolution since after 1947. The govt. has paved many thousands of km of already existing Kaccha roads, has built bridges and culverts, and added new roads.

Go to a peasant's house. Almost all the houses are now built with brick or with a combination of brick+tin (corrugated sheet). There was a time when one could see many house walls built with even jute stick (Patkhori), but not now. The rural face has completely changed with the supply of electricity, although per capita consumption of power is not high. Many/most of the houses have fridges and TVs. 

There are shortage of labors in the farms. The per day salary is more or less 500 Taka. The govt. is selecting industrial zones in many parts of the rural BD. This will cause the labors to be absorbed there causing the efficiency and real income to go up. Many of the people are already using motor cycles. People without MC can easily travel at a cheap price to almost any place they like by using three wheeler autos. 

Many of the women/housewives are engaged in poultry farms in limited scale. Since meat and eggs are in demand, therefore, their sells have improved the income of many of the rural households. There are so many kindergartens in the rural BD. All the school age children attend schools, at least, the Primary ones. In our time, we did not even see what a rucksack is. But, today every child uses it for going to school. 

We do not have any issue with Muslim, Hindu or low-caste people like the sons and daughters of sweepers in the schools. They study and play together. Unlike the Indians, these small children are not taught by any body about the JATPAT. So, they feel affinity with each other. There is no bar even in the fields of employment. 

Yes, Indian good cities may compare with the BD cities. But, please do not compare BD rural with Indian rural. It is a way higher than India can ever dream of.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

bluesky said:


> @Michael Corleone did not ever live in rural BD, he spent his life in Kuwait. Yet, what he stated about rural BD is true. Do not measure our real Bangladesh with the yardstick of Dhaka. Dhaka is full of problems, because it was not been built with much planning. The rural BD is completely different. It has been in the process of evolution since after 1947. The govt. has paved many thousands of km of already existing Kaccha roads, has built bridges and culverts, and added new roads.
> 
> Go to a peasant's house. Almost all the houses are now built with brick or with a combination of brick+tin (corrugated sheet). There was a time when one could see many house walls built with even jute stick (Patkhori), but not now. The rural face has completely changed with the supply of electricity, although per capita consumption of power is not high. Many/most of the houses have fridges and TVs.
> 
> There are shortage of labors in the farms. The per day salary is more or less 500 Taka. The govt. is selecting industrial zones in many parts of the rural BD. This will cause the labors to be absorbed there causing the efficiency and real income to go up. Many of the people are already using motor cycles. People without MC can easily travel at a cheap price to almost any place they like by using three wheeler autos.
> 
> Many of the women/housewives are engaged in poultry farms in limited scale. Since meat and eggs are in demand, therefore, their sells have improved the income of many of the rural households. There are so many kindergartens in the rural BD. All the school age children attend schools, at least, the Primary ones. In our time, we did not even see what a rucksack is. But, today every child uses it for going to school.
> 
> We do not have any issue with Muslim, Hindu or low-caste people like the sons and daughters of sweepers in the schools. They study and play together. Unlike the Indians, these small children are not taught by any body about the JATPAT. So, they feel affinity with each other. There is no bar even in the fields of employment.
> 
> Yes, Indian good cities may compare with the BD cities. But, please do not compare BD rural with Indian rural. It is a way higher than India can ever dream of.



Again as long as no one that matters (and is 3rd party) is not actually going there (rural BD) and both your govt and statistical program have been caught clearly and openly lieing about Dhaka's condition (at even a cursory glance)....I am not going to believe anything that comes from your GDDS stat level, ESCAP-rejecting, bottom 10th percentile in corruption hellhole....especially one that just wants to perpetuate all of those for feel good.

You are all welcome to believe whatever you want about your rural versus our rural. Point is ours is magnitudes more credible to begin with when we say something about it.

*Develop your credibility first* (with real 3rd party evidence to show for it on that matter) to at least 33% level of the global average if you want someone to believe you or even actually care about it in first place....or dont and let it run like a 3 million sob story myth.

Everyone and anyone who cares about facts, not feels.....will just look at the dissonance in reality and chuckle. A country that claims this life expectancy and mortality rate, sends this level of medical refugees for the most basic of things....with its RURAL peasants selling their hard earned land even to do this.

_ *It’s more expensive, but it’s a matter of life and death. We sold land to come here, and now that money has been rendered useless,” he said.*_

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...ess-bangladeshis-stranded-in-kolkata-4370748/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Centaur

So even sticky threads are derailed,fantastic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arthur

So even sticky threads are derailed,fantastic. @waz

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bluesky

Sorry, I will not write any more about BD. It is a different thread that I did not see before I wrote one or two posts. I am extremely sorry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Tanveer666 said:


> why France , why not korea?



France's shipbuilding yards (especially the large STX yard) is in a downturn. STX Korea who owned the yard went bankrupt last year and the French Govt. had to buy it.

https://www.theguardian.com/busines...tionalises-strategic-shipyard-emmanuel-macron

They seriously need the work and have been lobbying Navies across the world.....

@Bilal Khan (Quwa) bhai would you agree?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Khan saheb said:


> Upgrade work on BNS BB will start after the second batch of Shadhinota Class reaches our shore. Four Shadhinota Class will be enough to spearhead our defenses and deterrence at the meantime I believe.



well and good that we're getting more corvettes.... 

but I'm sure that you wouldn't try to prevent quick acquisition of some frigates to fill that gap?


----------



## Arthur

On the matter of Upgradation of BNS BB, the DARDO CIWS systems Fast 40 Guns will be replaced.





The most likely choice would be-





The Twin 40L70 Compact is a *high performance naval mount* that is easy to install in any type of ship, providing:

- high rate of fire (600 rds/min) very effective with proximity-fuzed ammunition;
- good availability of ready-to-fire ammunition for automatic firing;
- operability in NBC conditions.

The Twin 40L70 Compact provides *effectiveness* and *reliability* especially under the most challenging operations, such as:
- anti-missile defence (subsonic sea-skimmers);
- anti-aircraft defence;
- ship-to-ship engagements.

http://www.leonardocompany.com/en/-/twin-40l70-compact

*New Radar for BNS BB? *
As mentioned in previous posts, two new radar are to be procured. One will be installed on BNS BB. That means an Radar replacement for BNS BB. BNS ali Haider(F 17) will get a radar replacement too.



Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> well and good that we're getting more corvettes....
> 
> but *I'm sure that you wouldn't try to prevent quick acquisition of some frigates to fill that gap?*


Of course a stopgap is in pipeline. Also BNS Osman's decommissioning has been delayed as all the other ships will be taking rotations in dockyards for much needed midlife upgrades.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tanveer666

@Khan saheb, why would ali haider get a replacement radar though?


----------



## Arthur

Tanveer666 said:


> @Khan saheb, why would ali haider get a replacement radar though?


The current radar don't serve BN's needs anymore. A radar, datalink & some other subsystem upgrades were planned from the start. BNS Omar Farooq (F15) received the upgrade first. I think F17 would get the Kronos radar too just like F 15.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Khan saheb said:


> Incidentally PLAN has started to strip of it's last Type53H2G frigate '542'. Readying for transfer?


It’s a gift for Cambodia.



bluesky said:


> @Michael Corleone did not ever live in rural BD, he spent his life in Kuwait. Yet, what he stated about rural BD is true. Do not measure our real Bangladesh with the yardstick of Dhaka. Dhaka is full of problems, because it was not been built with much planning. The rural BD is completely different. It has been in the process of evolution since after 1947. The govt. has paved many thousands of km of already existing Kaccha roads, has built bridges and culverts, and added new roads.
> 
> Go to a peasant's house. Almost all the houses are now built with brick or with a combination of brick+tin (corrugated sheet). There was a time when one could see many house walls built with even jute stick (Patkhori), but not now. The rural face has completely changed with the supply of electricity, although per capita consumption of power is not high. Many/most of the houses have fridges and TVs.
> 
> There are shortage of labors in the farms. The per day salary is more or less 500 Taka. The govt. is selecting industrial zones in many parts of the rural BD. This will cause the labors to be absorbed there causing the efficiency and real income to go up. Many of the people are already using motor cycles. People without MC can easily travel at a cheap price to almost any place they like by using three wheeler autos.
> 
> Many of the women/housewives are engaged in poultry farms in limited scale. Since meat and eggs are in demand, therefore, their sells have improved the income of many of the rural households. There are so many kindergartens in the rural BD. All the school age children attend schools, at least, the Primary ones. In our time, we did not even see what a rucksack is. But, today every child uses it for going to school.
> 
> We do not have any issue with Muslim, Hindu or low-caste people like the sons and daughters of sweepers in the schools. They study and play together. Unlike the Indians, these small children are not taught by any body about the JATPAT. So, they feel affinity with each other. There is no bar even in the fields of employment.
> 
> Yes, Indian good cities may compare with the BD cities. But, please do not compare BD rural with Indian rural. It is a way higher than India can ever dream of.


I lived in rural and urban bd and hence can tell the difference, urban bd has improved substantially compared to 20 years back but I still prefer rural bd because less people compared to cities. 
But I’m just claustrophobic so that’s just me

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tanveer666

Khan saheb said:


> The current radar don't serve BN's needs anymore. A radar, datalink & some other subsystem upgrades were planned from the start. BNS Omar Farooq (F15) received the upgrade first. I think F17 would get the Kronos radar too just like F 15.


I thought F15 recieved the chinese SLC aesa radar ?


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Khan saheb said:


> The Twin 40L70 Compact provides *effectiveness* and *reliability* especially under the most challenging operations, such as:
> - anti-missile defence (subsonic sea-skimmers);
> - anti-aircraft defence;
> - ship-to-ship engagements.


Then, what will defend from supersonic sea-skimming missiles?


----------



## sahureka2

maritime firefighting exercises

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghost250

BD navy to buy two more ASW helicopters..

http://dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/doc/2247.pdf

so,total number of wildcat will be 4..

so,4 wildcats on 4 type56 corvette?? @Khan saheb @Bilal9 @Homo Sapiens @Michael Corleone

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Ronin

BN plans to procure 02 x Helicopters in the financial ieii iill-
2018. The Helicopters shall be designed to undertake Anti
Submarine Warfare (ASW), Anti Surface Warfare (ASuW), Over
the Horizon Targeting (OTHT), Maritime Search and Rescue
(MSAR) Medical Evacuation (MEDEVAC) Casualty Evacuation
(CASEVAC) and Special Forces Missions (quoted from tender)

Sea State : at least upto 4

for more details: http://www.dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/s_doc/2247.pdf



shourov323 said:


> so,4 wildcats on 4 type56 corvette??



Basic Requirement
a. The Helicopters should be able to operate in all weather
condition from all BN ships containing Helrcopter deck similar to
the dimension of BNS BANGABANDHU and larger'
b. The HelicoPters should be.
(1) Proven Maritime version and designed for Maritime
Operations.
(2) Proven and certified for both Anti submarine warfare
(ASW) and Anti Surface Warfare (ASuW) capability
(3) Utilized for Naval/ Maritime operations by at least 02
1 navies
(4) Cleared for single Pilot VFR and IFR operation (day and
night)

The Helicopters are to be compatible with existing MacTaggart
scott Handling system of BNS BANGABANDHU and'/or Recoi6ry,
Assist Securing and Traversing (RAST) system.

(Source: tender)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arthur

shourov323 said:


> BD navy to buy two more ASW helicopters..
> 
> http://dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/doc/2247.pdf
> 
> so,total number of wildcat will be 4..
> 
> so,4 wildcats on 4 type56 corvette?? @Khan saheb @Bilal9 @Homo Sapiens @Michael Corleone


Yeap. BNS BB + three other ships to be exact. Great going by BN. 
By year end there will be an occasion for celebration. Stay tuned bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

2018.4.8

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Arthur

4'th Shadhinota Class ship launched. 
BNS Shongram (F113) & BNS Prottasha (F114) will be Commissioned by May-June of this year.

So the stage is clear for the Forth act to begin. Cheers!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bilal9

Khan saheb said:


> 4'th Shadhinota Class ship launched.
> BNS Shongram (F113) & BNS Prottasha (F114) will be Commissioned by June of this year.
> 
> So the stage is clear for the Forth act to begin. Cheers!



Oh Happy Day! 

In-Sha-Allah next batch in Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Avicenna

Any word on the Type053H3 transfer?


----------



## Arthur

Avicenna said:


> Any word on the Type053H3 transfer?


Nothing. The recent transfer is rumored to be for Cambodia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Avicenna

Khan saheb said:


> Nothing. The recent transfer is rumored to be for Cambodia.



Crap I was hoping for 2 examples this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

Avicenna said:


> Crap I was hoping for 2 examples this year.



If I recall correctly two may join our Navy at the end of the year .




Khulna shipyard ltd going to build 12 large petrol craft (LPC ) for navy. 6 for ASW and 6 for AsUW.

SourceTB

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

monitor said:


> If I recall correctly two may join our Navy at the end of the year .
> View attachment 464838
> 
> Khulna shipyard ltd going to build 12 large petrol craft (LPC ) for navy. 6 for ASW and 6 for AsUW.
> 
> SourceTB



They may turn these things out in fairly short order. As I recall building the hulls for the first two LPC's at Khulna barely took three months each built in parallel. Once you float them in the water though, fitting out takes longer, say another six months.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

Avicenna said:


> Crap I was hoping for 2 examples this year.


yes, it's kinda frustrating. But we still have half a year at hand, maybe some new information will come forward.

While on that some Chinese forum members previously suspected that it may not be the old type 53h3 hulls, instead the old Type 54 frigate might be transferred to BN. If this comes out to be true I can guarantee you that The new 4000+ ton frigate of BN will be of Chinese origin. 



monitor said:


> If I recall correctly two may join our Navy at the end of the year .
> View attachment 464838
> 
> Khulna shipyard ltd going to build 12 large petrol craft (LPC ) for navy. 6 for ASW and 6 for AsUW.
> 
> SourceTB



Two more hulls under construction at the moment, I believe. All 12 LPC's will enter service faster than previously planned.

But in 1.5-2 years, construction of Shadhinota class corvettes will begin at KSY.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## chatterjee

I love BN's leadership as much as I hate BAF's leadership

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Anubis

chatterjee said:


> I love BN's leadership as much as I hate BAF's leadership


I think we have issues with aircrafts...why would BAF be as incompetent as Biman?


----------



## Bengal Tiger 71

undoubtedly frustrating. but i think after election BAF will announce several procurement & BN will announce Submarine procurement. just we have to wait till Feb-19. before election AL will not upset bajualy country.


----------



## monitor



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## chatterjee

Anubis said:


> I think we have issues with aircrafts...why would BAF be as incompetent as Biman?


I also heard from 2-3 BAF officers that the chain of command of BAF is not strong. we have a professional army and navy but a pathetic air force

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bd_4_ever

Gotta love the Navy Leadership. Men with clear vision, planning and execution and that too on point and in the right areas. Army not too far behind. It may be slow given the comparatively large force we maintain but their Leadership in still getting work done.

And on the other hand, the less said about BAF Leadership the better.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nahid



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

Nahid said:


> View attachment 465393



What is the man with the backpack doing sitting and observing naval ship movements (right hand bottom)?

He looks like a foreigner.

Is the area a restricted zone?


----------



## Bilal9

I wanted to discuss the 'appropriateness' of the Meko 200 AN class as delivered to Algeria for our new indigenous frigate program. Let's discuss if there is any interest. 3500 tons displacement.

Please see the link below first:

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/bangladesh-navy.168818/page-141#post-7778034

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Powerful German built MEKO A-200 AN Frigate for Algerian Navy to Start Sea Trials*
*Naval Industry News - Germany, Algeria*

*Powerful German built MEKO A-200 AN Frigate for Algerian Navy to Start Sea Trials*

The first of two MEKO Frigates built by Germany's ThyssenKrupp Marine Systems (TKMS) in Kiel appears ready to start her first sea trials according to ship spotter pictures. The vessel, designated MEKO A-200 AN Frigate, was launched in early December 2014. Algeria ordered two frigates (with an option for two more) in March 2012. The weapons fit selected by the Algerian Navy is quite powerfull for this type of vessel.




*Picture showing the first MEKO A-200 AN frigate for Algeria with most of its systems fitted (except for the anti-ship missiles) and ready to start sea trials. Picture taken on 18/07/2015. Via BMPD/Forcesdz*

The deal also included 6 AgustaWestland Super Lynx 300 maritime helicopters. _Navy Recognition_ learned during a visit at a Thales Underwater Systems site last year that three of the Lynx helicopters will be fitted with Compact FLASH dipping sonars. According to various sources, the Lynx will be fitted with MU90 torpedoes and Denel Mokopa air to surface missiles. These helicopters will be dedicated to the MEKO frigates.




*File picture of a MEKO 200 frigate (Valour class MEKO A-200SAN of the South African Navy)*

Various types of MEKO 200 frigates have been sold by Blohm + Voss/TKMS since the mid-eighties. Algeria would follow the navies of Australia, New Zealand, Greece, Turkey, South Africa and Portugal who all operate the MEKO 200 family.

The MEKO A-200 AN appears to be based on the South African Navy Valour class (MEKO A-200 SAN). The A-200SAN design received some improvements compared to older MEKO 200 vessels including new signature reduction measures.




*Scale model of the MEKO A-200 AN frigate on display on the CMN/Privinvest booth during Euronaval 2014.*

According to TKMS, the MEKO A-200 is capable of full 4-dimensional warfare (AAW, ASW and ASuW, BCW) and is also designed for sustained operations across the full spectrum of general missions and tasks: patrol and interdiction, support of special force operations, SAR and humanitarian operations. The MEKO A-200 has greatly reduced radar, IR, acoustic and magnetic signatures:
» The X-Form shell design; extensive bulwark screening of exposed equipment; flush-closing shell doors and RCS-net screening of all shell openings, give the vessel very low radar cross section.
» Without a funnel, and with all combustion engines exhaust horizontally on or below the waterline with active cooling, plus a shell cooling system, this ship has exceptionally low IR signatures.
» The small, light propellers and the aft-sighting of propulsion machinery allowed by CODAG-WARP combined with a forefoot skeg make for exceptionally quiet signatures.









*The MEKO A-200 AN will be fitted with 16x anti-ship missiles which is not common for a frigate.*

Based on a scale model of the MEKO A-200 AN frigate on display on the CMN/Privinvest booth during Euronaval 2014, the new class of frigate is set be heavily armed:
» 1x Oto Melara 127/64 LW 127mm main gun (possibly with VULCANO ammunition)
» 2x MSI 30mm guns (possibly SEAHAWK A2 model)
» 16x SAAB RBS 15 Mk3 anti-ship missiles
» 32x VLS for Denel Umkhonto-IR surface to air missiles
» 2x MU90 torpedo launchers
» 4x Rheinmetall MASS decoy launchers
» Possibly 2x Sagem NGDS decoy launchers (on each side of the VLS cells, this seems unlikely however with the MASS system already in place)

Based on the model, sensor suite includes:
» SAAB Sea Giraffe AMB 3-D surveillance radar
» Thales UMS4132 Kingklip hull mounted sonar
» SAAB CEROS 200 optronic/fire control radar

It is unclear at this time who will provide the combat management system but it will likely be SAAB's 9LV or Thales' TACTICOS.

Similar to the Valour class, the MEKO A-200 AN seems to be fitted with the unusual CODAG-WARP system (COmbined Diesel And Gas turbine-WAter jet and Refined Propellers) which consists in a water-jet drive, in addition to two propellers.

According to several sources, the first MEKO A-200 AN should be delivered to the Algerian Navy at the end of 2015/early 2016.





*
Picture showing the first MEKO A-200 AN frigate for Algeria with most of its systems fitted (except for the anti-ship missiles) and ready to start sea trials. Picture taken on 18/07/2015. Via BMPD/Forcesdz

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Second Algerian Meko frigate arrives home

Written by defenceWeb, Monday, 22 May 2017

*
*



*​The Algerian Navy’s newest frigate, the Meko 200AN class vessel El Moudamir, has arrived in Algeria after leaving Germany on 15 May.

El Moudamir (911) arrived home on 21 May, and was escorted into Algerian waters by the tug El Mounjid, a Kebir class patrol boat and two Alusafe 2000 rescue and patrol vessels while an AW101 from the Navy flew overhead, according to Mena Defense.

El Moudamir was built by ThyssenKrupp Marine Systems (TKMS) at Kiel in Germany, and was seen passing through the Kiel Canal on 15 May, and then past the United Kingdom on 17 May. The vessel was launched on 11 December 2015 and began sea trials in August last year.

Algeria’s two Meko frigates were ordered in March 2012, with options for two more. The first, Erradii (910) was launched on 5 December 2014 and arrived in the port of Algiers on 19 April 2016.

Algeria’s Meko frigates are equipped with the Saab Sea Giraffe AMB (Agile Multi-Beam) 3D surveillance radar; Saab CEROS 200 radar/electro-optical (EO) fire control directors; Thales UMS4132 Kingklip sonar; OTO Melara 127/64 LW (Lightweight) 127 mm naval gun; MSI-Defence 30 mm cannons; Rheinmetall Defence MASS softkill decoy launchers; Denel Dynamics Umkhonto-IR missiles; MU90 torpedoes and Saab/Diehl Defence RBS 15 Mk3 anti-ship missiles.

Algeria also ordered six AgustaWestland Super Lynx 300 maritime helicopters for the vessels and these are being fitted with Thales Compact FLASH dipping sonars, MU90 torpedoes and Mokopa missiles.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

NAVY
*FIRST ALGERIAN FRIGATE*
APRIL 27, 2016 LEAVE A COMMENT


According to Jens Kastner, IHS Jane’s Navy International correspondent, Algeria’s first MEKO A-200 frigate was commissioned in Algiers on 21 April in a ceremony attended by Lieutenant General Ahmed Gaid Salah, who serves as both the chief-of-staff of the military and deputy defence minister.





Algeria commissioned Erradii (910), the first of its MEKO A-200 frigates, on 21 April (Algerian Ministry of Defence)
The Ministry of Defence said the arrival of Erradii (910) marked an important step in Algeria’s naval modernisation programme.

Built at the German Naval Yards in Kiel, Erradii (910) is the first of two MEKO A-200 frigates being built for Algeria by ThyssenKrupp Marine Systems (TKMS) under a contract first reported in April 2012.

Photographs have been released on the internet showing the second vessel, which will reportedly be commissioned as Herrad (911), and was in the water by 11 December 2015.



*Blohm+Voss MEKO A-200 Class Frigate*
Workhorses of the sea, the Blohm+Voss MEKO A-200, follows the famous Blohm+Voss MEKO 200 series in a long line of general purpose frigates.





MEKO A-200 is designed for sustained operations across the full spectrum of general missions and tasks
A fighting ship capable of full 4-dimensional warfare (AAW – Anti-Air Warfare, ASW – Anti-Submarine Warfare, ASuW – Anti-Surface Warfare, BCW – Biological and Chemical Warfare), the Blohm+Voss Class MEKO A-200 is also designed for sustained operations across the full spectrum of general missions and tasks: patrol and interdiction, support of special force operations, SAR (Search and Rescue) and humanitarian operations.

The Blohm+Voss MEKO A-200 is a perfect example of the innovative propulsion, stealth and survivability design, robust sea-keeping and all-weather boat and helicopter operability that characterises frigates from ThyssenKrupp Marine Systems. Fully proven with four units operational in the demanding Southern Ocean, further units are now being built for the Mediterranean, demonstrating the world-wide operating flexibility of these versatile ships.

The Blohm+Voss MEKO A-200 features the revolutionary CODAG-WARP (Water jet and Refined Propellers) propulsion system: two CPP (Controllable Pitch Propeller) propeller shafts driven by cross-connectable diesel engines plus a centre-line gas turbine-driven water jet, combining the power of each drive in the water without the need of a combining gearbox. This arrangement allows for extremely quiet acoustic signatures, a high degree of propulsion redundancy and damage survivability. The propulsion arrangement also provides, in the diesel only mode, an extremely economic solution, whereby a single engine can drive both shafts for a ship speed of 18 knots/20.7 mph/33.3 km/h, meaning that the ship will spend most of its life on a single engine.





MEKO A-200 has greatly reduced radar, IR, acoustic and magnetic signatures
The Blohm+Voss MEKO A-200 has greatly reduced radar, IR (Infrared), acoustic and magnetic signatures:


The X-Form shell design; extensive bulwark screening of exposed equipment; flush-closing shell doors and RCS-net screening of all shell openings, give the vessel very low radar cross section.
Without a funnel, and with all combustion engines exhaust horizontally on or below the waterline with active cooling, plus a shell cooling system, this ship has exceptionally low IR signatures.
The small, light propellers and the aft-sighting of propulsion machinery allowed by CODAG-WARP combined with a forefoot skeg make for exceptionally quiet signatures.
The Blohm+Voss MEKO A-200 has outstanding sea-keeping and tactical mobility. The fast mono-hull features a forefoot skeg for greatly reduced yawing and directional stability in a seaway. The >16 m/52.5 feet beam and active fin stabilisers provide platform stability such that helicopter and boat operations can be conducted in sea state 6. A covered fo’c’sle and high freeboard provide for additional buoyancy and reduced deck wettnesses and slamming, allowing high speed transit in heavy seas.

With a tactical diameter of less than four ship lengths and a stopping distance from full speed using the reversing water jet (crash-stop manoeuvre) of less than two ship lengths, the Blohm+Voss MEKO A-200 outperforms all frigates in the same tonnage class.





MEKO A-200 outperforms all frigates in the same tonnage class


*TECHNICAL DATA*
MAIN DIMENSIONS
Length o.a. (overall) 121 m/397 feet
Beam maximum 16.3 m/53.5 feet
Draught 4.4 m/14.4 feet
Displacement (approximately) 3,700 t
Speed maximum >29 knots/33.3 mph/53.7 km/h
Range 7,200 NM/8,285.6 miles/13,334.4 km
PROPULSION PLANT
CODAG WARP 2 × CPP + 1 × water jet
CODAG (COmbined Diesel And Gas) 2 × MTU 16V 1163 TB93
WARP 1 × GE (General Electric) LM 2500 GT
COMPLEMENT
Crew 100-120
Supernumerary 50
WEAPONS
127-mm or 76-mm Main Gun 1
30-mm or 40-mm Secondary Guns 2
12.7-mm or 20-mm Cannons 2
Surface to Surface Missiles 8
Surface to Air Missile VL Cells 32
ASW Torpedo Tubes 2
Sea Mines
AIRCRAFT
5 t helicopters 2
UAVs (Unmanned Aerial Vehicles) 2
SENSORS
S-Band Navigation 1
X-Band Navigation 1
Helicopter Control Radar 1
3D Surveillance/Targeting Radar 1
Fire Control Radars 2
Electro-Optical Tracker 1
Hull Mounted Sonar 1
Towed Array Sonar 1
Anti-Diver Sonar 1
ESM (Electronic Support Measures) System 1
COUNTERMEASURES
Torpedo Decoy Launchers 2
EM/IR Decoy Launchers 2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tanveer666

@Bilal9 what were the unit cost for the frigates? Could they be fitted with aster-15 instead of "Denel Umkhonto-IR"
Also, isn't the design a bit too old?

EDIT: the one algeria ordered (based on improved south african version) is a new stealthy design.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nahid

Bilal9 said:


> What is the man with the backpack doing sitting and observing naval ship movements (right hand bottom)?
> 
> He looks like a foreigner.
> 
> Is the area a restricted zone?


i have no idea bro.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Anubis said:


> I think we have issues with aircrafts...why would BAF be as incompetent as Biman?


When you don’t have money. Ain’t no amount of leadership will save yo *** in aviation. Hard facts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tanveer666

Michael Corleone said:


> When you don’t have money. Ain’t no amount of leadership will save yo *** in aviation. Hard facts


How is it that BAF managed to procure the Mig-29's when the country was practically on the brink of bankruptcy (due to insufficient amount of foreign reserves and such) then?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

খুব সম্ভবত এগুলোই আমাদের আপকামিং Type-053H3 গাইডেড মিসাইল ফ্রিগেট
প্যানেন্ট নাম্বার ৫২১ এবং ৫২২

এগুলো বর্তমানে রিফিট ও আপগ্রেড করা হচ্ছে যা ২০১৯ সালে দেশে আসবে।

DTB

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Tanveer666 said:


> @Bilal9 what were the unit cost for the frigates? Could they be fitted with aster-15 instead of "Denel Umkhonto-IR"
> Also, isn't the design a bit too old?
> 
> EDIT: the one algeria ordered (based on improved south african version) is a new stealthy design.



For the Meko-200SAN type Valour class (South Africa) the cost was South African Rand 9.65 billion (800 million and change in us dollars). These were not cheap as they were made in Germany at Blohm + Voss shipyards in Hamburg and Kiel. Plus they were specified to be very heavily armed (#of VLS Units). The derivative El Radii class by Algeria was even more heavily armed and may have cost even more. They had projected four units but ended up with only two.

We can get ToT to build most of these locally which will bring the cost down significantly (maybe even under 500 million). Right now I think our budget is around $350 to $400 million a copy? @Khan saheb you can correct me if I'm off base. And where is @Damien de Horn bhai? Haven't seen our navy enthusiast in ages. 

Arming with Aster-15 (or equivalents) is always a viable option. Umkhonto was a South African solution by Denel as you all know.

Some would say we are daydreaming but you have to compare with the best of the best to come up with a stopgap solution. We have to know how to get the best bang for our buck.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tanveer666

can you give a source for that $800 million figure? and is it $800 million per frigate?


----------



## Michael Corleone

Tanveer666 said:


> How is it that BAF managed to procure the Mig-29's when the country was practically on the brink of bankruptcy (due to insufficient amount of foreign reserves and such) then?


Because it was paid for before BNP came up, cancelled the deal... took half the money back from cancelling the deal and then proceeded to trying to sell the migs.... I hate BNP for what they did. When I was a kid I used to think Khaleda is a nice lady, didn’t know Hasina existed until the grenade blasts up my *** that day. Whole of Dhaka was empty I swear it was fun but scary at the sameness time


----------



## Tanveer666

Michael Corleone said:


> Because it was paid for before BNP came up, cancelled the deal... took half the money back from cancelling the deal and then proceeded to trying to sell the migs.... I hate BNP for what they did. When I was a kid I used to think Khaleda is a nice lady, didn’t know Hasina existed until the grenade blasts up my *** that day. Whole of Dhaka was empty I swear it was fun but scary at the sameness time




No, actually reading up on the deal, we actually payed back the russians over a span of 9 years. Of the $124 million, 30% was payed up front and the rest were paid in installments.

And the reason khaleda wanted to sell them because the 8 migs required around $10 million per year ( the mig-29 themselves cost around 12 million per unit) to maintain, which exceeded the budget allocated for maintenance, and since they were relatively new, we could sell them at a decent price.

EDIT: also i think we are getting out of topic

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UKBengali

Guys, Meko is weak in air-defence.
Algerian one has 32 IR SAMs with very short-range.
Other versions do come with 8 VLS tubes where you can potentially put in 32 ESRAAM with 50km+ range which is much better but far inferior to Chinese options still.

Chinese Type-54B is likely to come with 32 VLS cells as per Type-52D/55 and these will be universal with the capability to house 200km HQ-9X in each cell, quad-pack the 70km range HQ-16X and also fit in ASROC or SSMs in these cells as well. The price also comes in at the 350-400 million US dollar range and this ship will give by far the most firepower for the money

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arthur

Bilal9 said:


> Right now I think our budget is around $350 to $400 million a copy?


Yes, you are correct on the price tag, bro.
On the matter of western option, as much as I am in love with western sensors & weaponry, I would really love to see MEKOS built in BD.

But the crucial question is-

Does EU has the need to make a strategic commitment in BD? 
Are they ready to support us in all & everything?

More importantly -
Are Bangladesh ready to /wants to align with EU strategically? & so deeply?
(or can we really trust them so much?)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Khan saheb said:


> Yes, you are correct bro.
> On the matter of western option, as much as I am in love with western sensors & weaponry, I would really love to see MEKOS built in BD.
> 
> But the crucial question is is EU has the need to make a strategic commitment in BD? Are they ready to support us in all & everything? (or can we really trust them sk much?)
> 
> More importantly -
> Are Bangladesh ready to /wants to align with EU strategically? & so deeply?



Well we have followed EU laws and regulations more than willingly and to a 'T'. If the EU can trust any developing country, it should be us. We have many, many strategic relationships in the top tier of EU leadership, especially in Scandinavian countries.



Tanveer666 said:


> can you give a source for that $800 million figure? and is it $800 million per frigate?



800 million is with ALL sensors and munitions.

Wiki itself has unit cost,

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Valour-class_frigate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

The Italians seems to be busy like a bee behind the scene these days. Leonardo, Fincantieri, MBDA, Alenia Aermacci bosses are paying regular visits on 'professional matters '.

We should really try to use this opportunity to kick start a program to gain, learn & acquire new technology.

How much chance of a Italian version of FREMM?






But whether new ships are from EU or not, majority of the sensors & electronics would be from EU. That much is guaranteed by this point.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tanveer666

Bilal9 said:


> 800 million is with ALL sensors and munitions.
> 
> Wiki itself has unit cost,
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Valour-class_frigate


800 million for all 4? thats actually rather cheap, although, if we were to add aster 15mod, the price would skyrocket.

However, i am curious to know, how would local manufacturing reduce the price by around 40%?



UKBengali said:


> Guys, Meko is weak in air-defence.
> Algerian one has 32 IR SAMs with very short-range.
> Other versions do come with 8 VLS tubes where you can potentially put in 32 ESRAAM with 50km+ range which is much better but far inferior to Chinese options still.
> 
> Chinese Type-54B is likely to come with 32 VLS cells as per Type-52D/55 and these will be universal with the capability to house 200km HQ-9X in each cell, quad-pack the 70km range HQ-16X and also fit in ASROC or SSMs in these cells as well. The price also comes in at the 350-400 million US dollar range and this ship will give by far the most firepower for the money




Are you sure the chinese would sell us their state of the art frigate to us? They seem to be more curious to sell us some other export model


----------



## Bilal9

UKBengali said:


> Guys, Meko is weak in air-defence.
> Algerian one has 32 IR SAMs with very short-range.
> Other versions do come with 8 VLS tubes where you can potentially put in 32 ESRAAM with 50km+ range which is much better but far inferior to Chinese options still.
> 
> Chinese Type-54B is likely to come with 32 VLS cells as per Type-52D/55 and these will be universal with the capability to house 200km HQ-9X in each cell, quad-pack the 70km range HQ-16X and also fit in ASROC or SSMs in these cells as well. The price also comes in at the 350-400 million US dollar range and this ship will give by far the most firepower for the money



@UKBengali bhai I fully agree with you that Chinese Type-54B will offer the best bang for the buck but my question was concerns a different area.

Meko 200 have matured in design quite a lot - if you observe the 80's ANZAC class (Australia) with the latest Valour (South Africa) and El Radii (Algeria) classes.

Obviously we will not build the Chinese Type-54B design in vanilla fashion and will customize it quite a bit (like our C13B's). So studying the features of this latest Meko 200 class as well as FREMM designs will help clarify what features (stealthwise and designwise) our new frigates built locally may have.

I'm probably going on a limb thinking me (or anyone else on this forum for that matter) has any say-so on our indigenous frigate design, but it is fun to do anyhow. Plus it increase our collective knowledge about frigate design as a defence pastime.





Tanveer666 said:


> 800 million for all 4? thats actually rather cheap, although, if we were to add aster 15mod, the price would skyrocket.



No - the unit cost for ONE frigate was 800 Million for South Africa.



Khan saheb said:


> The Italians seems to be busy like a bee behind the scene these days. Leonardo, Fincantieri, MBDA, Alenia Aermacci bosses are paying regular visits on 'professional matters '.
> 
> We should really try to use this opportunity to kick start a program to gain, learn & acquire new technology.
> 
> How much chance of a Italian version of FREMM?
> 
> View attachment 465639
> 
> 
> But whether new ships are from EU or not, majority of the sensors & electronics would be from EU. That much is guaranteed by this point.



I am sure Italians will be too happy to sell us the FREMM design and help us build it.

The more important question however is whether we have the requisite shipbuilding skills as a small country for a frigate this size, to which the answer is a definite yes, especially on the private industry side, with many ship exporting yards.

To wit, we have never built a large modern frigate displacing 3000 tons or so, but neither did surrounding countries before proceeding with modern designs sourced from overseas around the start of the millennium. Prior to this, everyone soldiered on with horribly antiquated Leander class or local derivatives.

There will always be a first time for everything and this significant 'leap' will test our organizational capabilities and skills as a Navy and also as a nation, with private-public yard partnerships.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arthur

Bilal9 said:


> I am sure Italians will be too happy to sell us the FREMM design and help us build it.


This design has a particular merit to it. I like how this design can easily be scaled up or down for frigate or destroyer roles. It might be only few of it's kind design which has this feature built in, starting from the drafting board.

It would be a great cost effective measure for BN regarding their destroyer program, since they can just scale up this design without spending considerable time/fund in redesigning or retooling or retraining it's dockyard.

I believe more cost effective measures can be adopted in this design vis a vis many counterpart.

I.e Morroccan version of the FREMM costs some 470 million euros for 1 ship. I think if we build 8 of them the cost will go down further. And if we customise some sensors & electronics, armaments, it will cut the cost further.



Bilal9 said:


> There will always be a first time for everything and this significant 'leap' will test our organizational capabilities and skills as a Navy and also as a nation, with private-public yard partnerships


We are heading the right direction bro. 
This one comes to mind-
www.daily-sun.com/post/281021/Western-Marine-Ctg-Drydockreach-deal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anubis

Michael Corleone said:


> When you don’t have money. Ain’t no amount of leadership will save yo *** in aviation. Hard facts


We have enough money to buy good SAMs to make BDs small airspace a fortress.


----------



## Tanveer666

Bilal9 said:


> No - the unit cost for ONE frigate was 800 Million for South Africa.



Are you sure? the wiki page said total cost of all 4 MEKO 200 for south africa was 9.7 billion rands which equates to 800 million. Even the FREMMS cost less than that, for example morocco bought theirs for $600+ million


----------



## Bilal9

Tanveer666 said:


> Are you sure? the wiki page said total cost of all 4 MEKO 200 for south africa was 9.7 billion rands which equates to 800 million. Even the FREMMS cost less than that, for example morocco bought theirs for $600+ million



You are right brother, and I am wrong. 

However I do not trust Wiki because anyone can edit Wiki pages. If Chinese 054B can cost $350-400 Million apiece, then equivalent size MEKO 200s built in Germany cannot be half of that....

ALGERIA’S new MEKO 200s were ordered in March 2012 from Germany’s ThyssenKrupp Marine Systems (TKMS) in a $2.7 Billion USD order (involving two ships, six AgustaWestland Super Lynx 300 helicopters and an option for two more ships.

https://quwa.org/2015/09/22/meko-a-200an-algerias-new-warships/

Assuming that Super Lynx helis cost $14.5 million a unit (safe bet), the six helis would cost $87 million. That means the Two Algerian MEKOs cost $1.3 Billion each! That is incredible - even knowing how heavily armed those MEKOs are.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tanveer666

Bilal9 said:


> You are right brother, and I am wrong.
> 
> However I do not trust Wiki because anyone can edit Wiki pages. If Chinese 054B can cost $350-400 Million apiece, then equivalent size MEKO 200s built in Germany cannot be half of that....
> 
> ALGERIA’S new MEKO 200s were ordered in March 2012 from Germany’s ThyssenKrupp Marine Systems (TKMS) in a $2.7 Billion USD order (involving two ships, six AgustaWestland Super Lynx 300 helicopters and an option for two more ships.
> 
> https://quwa.org/2015/09/22/meko-a-200an-algerias-new-warships/
> 
> Assuming that Super Lynx helis cost $14.5 million a unit (safe bet), the six helis would cost $87 million. That means the Two Algerian MEKOs cost $1.3 Billion each! That is incredible - even knowing how heavily armed those MEKOs are.


Damn, if these are so expensive, we might as we ll go for other options


----------



## Michael Corleone

Anubis said:


> We have enough money to buy good SAMs to make BDs small airspace a fortress.


Thats underway my friend.


----------



## DOUBLESHOT

Tanveer666 said:


> for example morocco bought theirs for $600+ million



that was a long time 
at this moment fremm aquitainne cost +900 Million $​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tanveer666

DOUBLESHOT said:


> that was a long time
> at this moment fremm aquitainne cost +900 Million $​


alas.

Also, i was wondering, the FREMMs bought for Moroccan navy , are the armed with aster 15 or aster30?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DOUBLESHOT

Tanveer666 said:


> alas.
> 
> Also, i was wondering, the FREMMs bought for Moroccan navy , are the armed with aster 15 or aster30?



Only Aster 15​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Anubis said:


> We have enough money to buy good SAMs to make BDs small airspace a fortress.



Will light up like a christmas tree for SEAD.

I suggest you look at why NATO did what it did in the 70s and 80s with regards to air defence strategy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

Nilgiri said:


> Will light up like a christmas tree for SEAD.
> 
> I suggest you look at why NATO did what it did in the 70s and 80s with regards to air defence strategy.



That is why BD will have a comprehensive air-defences that will incorporate fighter aircraft, AWACs and SAMs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

UKBengali said:


> That is why BD will have a comprehensive air-defences that will incorporate fighter aircraft, AWACs and SAMs.



Yep you shot down that next MAF trespasser real good, real simple with what you got already right now....exactly as you "Mr will" promised.

Truly awed and humbled @Aung Zaya @gslv mk3

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nahid

DO YOU GYES MIND IF THIS SHIP IS GOING TO BE OUR NEW FRIGATE?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dot

Lol...thats a sham. It's more of a destroyer with a displacement of approx 6000-7000 tonnage. It would certainly Not be our navy frigate model.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bengal Tiger 71

Dot said:


> Lol...thats a sham. It's more of a destroyer with a displacement of approx 6000-7000 tonnage. It would certainly Not be our navy frigate model.


Govt. want to build 8 guided missile frigate in CDD. beside of this i think BN needs to procure one destroyer with displacement of 6500 - 8000 ton.


----------



## Dot

Bengal Tiger 71 said:


> Govt. want to build 8 guided missile frigate in CDD. beside of this i think BN needs to procure one destroyer with displacement of 6500 - 8000 ton.


The noise of the town is, our future frigates are going to cost approx. $400 million a pop with all-around European sensors & subsystems. Now with a fixed pannel active phassed array system (very unlikely) along with 16 AShM/SSM & a Chinese hull, with the given budget we may get only HALF of the above model.


----------



## Tanveer666

Dot said:


> The noise of the town is, our future frigates are going to cost approx. $400 million a pop with all-around European sensors & subsystems. Now with a fixed pannel active phassed array system (very unlikely) along with 16 AShM/SSM & a Chinese hull, with the given budget we may get only _HALF_ of the above model.




half what? displacement?


----------



## The Ronin




----------



## TopCat

Here you go again... amra khan gem


----------



## Tanveer666

TopCat said:


> Here you go again... amra khan gem



who knows, it might be true.

I mean, it doesn't sound outrageous like the usual stuff he posts (MRCA deal, notably)


----------



## The Ronin

Some Bangladesh Navy SWADS handguns. Notice the optics. Now BD forces have become big on optics. Training session in China. The S&W revolver is definitely not standard issue.

DTB.









TopCat said:


> Here you go again... amra khan gem



Problem?? Oh yeah you were kicked out of the group even got serious bash-dola once. I understand your pain, plz apply suppository in your specific place. Don't cry like a ছেকা-খাওয়া দেবদাস every time you see his name. -_-

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Ronin

The Japanese government is providing the Bangladesh Navy with three P3C Orion Maritime Patrol Aircraft. A delegation of BAF and BN officers are going to Japan to inspect those aircraft for feasibility.

Japan is investing billions of dollars to establish a deep sea port, power generation hub and modern coastal city on Matarbari Island of Bangladesh.

The Japanese have offered naval warships and coast guard vessels to the Bangladesh Navy and Coast Guard. They also intend to provide funds to the Bangladesh Army to purchase NATO grade air defences like Aster 15/30 to safeguard the Matarbari region.

Japan being a proxy of USA has successfully defeated China in a bid to protect Japanese-American interests in the Bay of Bengal. China was outplayed in Bangladesh because it tried to use the same tactics that it did against Pakistan and Sri Lanka however Bangladesh is not an isolated country and got offers from many Western and even Arab countries to build a deep sea port rivalling that of Singapore and Malaysia.

The Matarbari deep sea port will be strategically important not only for Bangladesh but also Japan, US, India and other countries who want to use this port for commercial and security purposes.

China has had no choice but to play second fiddle with development of Payra deep sea port, which requires major dredging works each year to keep it active. Interestingly Germany's Siemens is building a $5~8 billion powerplant next to the Chinese coal powerplant at Payra.

Protecting these KPIs will be the responsibility of Bangladesh's armed forces. Major investments in air defence and surveillance will be required as the projects gather pace.

Bangladesh can be the second largest economy in South Asia with these multi-billion projects that are underway.

Copyright BDMilitary.com


----------



## Tanveer666

The Ronin said:


> The Japanese government is providing the Bangladesh Navy with three P3C Orion Maritime Patrol Aircraft. A delegation of BAF and BN officers are going to Japan to inspect those aircraft for feasibility.
> 
> Japan is investing billions of dollars to establish a deep sea port, power generation hub and modern coastal city on Matarbari Island of Bangladesh.
> 
> The Japanese have offered naval warships and coast guard vessels to the Bangladesh Navy and Coast Guard. They also intend to provide funds to the Bangladesh Army to purchase NATO grade air defences like Aster 15/30 to safeguard the Matarbari region.
> 
> Japan being a proxy of USA has successfully defeated China in a bid to protect Japanese-American interests in the Bay of Bengal. China was outplayed in Bangladesh because it tried to use the same tactics that it did against Pakistan and Sri Lanka however Bangladesh is not an isolated country and got offers from many Western and even Arab countries to build a deep sea port rivalling that of Singapore and Malaysia.
> 
> The Matarbari deep sea port will be strategically important not only for Bangladesh but also Japan, US, India and other countries who want to use this port for commercial and security purposes.
> 
> China has had no choice but to play second fiddle with development of Payra deep sea port, which requires major dredging works each year to keep it active. Interestingly Germany's Siemens is building a $5~8 billion powerplant next to the Chinese coal powerplant at Payra.
> 
> Protecting these KPIs will be the responsibility of Bangladesh's armed forces. Major investments in air defence and surveillance will be required as the projects gather pace.
> 
> Bangladesh can be the second largest economy in South Asia with these multi-billion projects that are underway.
> 
> Copyright BDMilitary.com




Lol, 3 years ago japan was(allegedly) offering us kawasaki p1! now this!

2 month ago BN was buying belh@rra frigates!

BAF was suppose to buy J-10, su30, su35, mig35!

all thanks to Reich Marshall Syed Amar Khan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

Tanveer666 said:


> Lol, 3 years ago japan was(allegedly) offering us kawasaki p1! now this!
> 
> 2 month ago BN was buying belh@rra frigates!



These can offer anything they want??!! It's up to BD military what will they but within their budget. Don't know about P-1 but Belharra was offered. Don't talk like dumb-*** always and start your lame joke like other trolls. This news was discussed many times here.


----------



## bluesky

The Ronin said:


> The Japanese government is providing the Bangladesh Navy with three *P3C Orion Maritime Patrol Aircraft*. A delegation of BAF and BN officers are going to Japan to inspect those aircraft for feasibility.


This aircraft is not built by a Japanese company, but by the Lockheed Martin Corporation of the USA. Can we assume that Japan will provide some of its retired aircrafts to BD?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## araberuni7

Usual BS by @The Ronin AKA Amar Khan AKA bdmilitary office assistant. Bounce of idiots who has no clue about military transaction. Japan cannot transfer MPA. Japan cannot transfer some of OPV either because of American components. If Bangladesh truely wanted MPA, then they have to apply for excess defence article. Japan helped the Philipines with their equipment and out of desperation to counter China because the Philipines could not patrol their territory due lack of OPV. The Japanese OPV comes with many electronics than Bangladeshi Padma class.
The only way Bangladesh can get OPV from Japan is to pay for the replacement of American Optical Fire Control System, RWS, Gattling Gun and Radar then retrofit Mitshubishi electronics and Italian OTO Melara armament.

Ashiqur Rahman idiot wrote in his crapy website that Bangladesh Navy would buy Perry-class frigates from the USA not knowing that Taiwan was spending billions on Mk 41 Vertical Launch System and Radars.
Then goes to Su-35, Su-30SME, MiG-35 and J-10C. All of a sudden, the fatty become intelligent, and his constipation of brain stopped.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tanveer666

araberuni7 said:


> Perry-class frigates




When was that "_news"_ published!


----------



## araberuni7

Tanveer666 said:


> When was that "_news"_ published!


It was published on bdmilitary just before his forum got hacked!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tanveer666

araberuni7 said:


> It was published on bdmilitary just before his forum got hacked!


the forum got hacked? sad . If you got past the fake news, the forums environment wasn't half bad (certainly a lot less _cancerous _than PDF), the discussions were mostly civilized and were rather informative.


----------



## The Ronin

bluesky said:


> This aircraft is not built by a Japanese company, but by the Lockheed Martin Corporation of the USA.



So what is your point?? The C-130J we bought from RAF is also built by Lockheed.


----------



## Tanveer666

The Ronin said:


> So what is your point?? The C-130J we bought from RAF is also built by Lockheed.


P3C has offensive capabilities which C130J lacks, thats probably one of the reasons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

Tanveer666 said:


> P3C has offensive capabilities which C130J lacks, thats probably one of the reasons.



I had the same thought but as far as i can remember someone told me that it can be armed with European weapons like Exocet. I don't care. I rather vote C-295 than this old-retired platform.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## araberuni7

The main reason British asked £30m to replace Lockheed Avionics with commercial Avionics than transfer to the destination country. That's what British Aerospace did for Bahrain C-130.
There is difference rule for Excess Defense Article. 
Instead of thinking like Bangladeshi think like what would manufacturing country is thinking. Before writing stupid facebook post, think about other educated visitor. Not everyone is going to believe BS by bdmilitary.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

araberuni7 said:


> The main reason British asked £30m to replace Lockheed Avionics with commercial Avionics than transfer to the destination country. That's what British Aerospace did for Bahrain C-130.
> There is difference rule for Excess Defense Article.
> Instead of thinking like Bangladeshi think like what would manufacturing country is thinking. Before writing stupid facebook post, think about other educated visitor. Not everyone is going to believe BS by bdmilitary.


My understanding is that, if we want to go for western system we should first come with a good term with United States. Otherwise it will be very difficult to deal with. Due to NATO, most of the western systems are interrelated and USA comes in the picture one way or other.


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

TopCat said:


> we should first come with a good term with United States


How?


----------



## The Ronin

Why চুতিয়া আল-বেগুনী আল-বুদুনী thinks American components on Japanese OPV would be a problem when we procured C-130, Metal Shark boats, Hamilton class cutter and replaced things what U.S didn't want us to have?? (Ex- the two cutters). And those vessel will come as donation for Matarbari project. Even Malaysia got one of those Okija class OPV.


----------



## Tanveer666

The Ronin said:


> Why চুতিয়া আল-বেগুনী আল-বুদুনী thinks American components on Japanese OPV would be a problem when we procured *C-130*, Metal Shark boats, *Hamilton class *cutter and replaced things what U.S didn't want us to have?? (Ex- the two cutters). And those vessel will come as donation for Matarbari project. Even Malaysia got one of those Okija class OPV.



None off the aforementioned platforms have any offensive capabilities. P3C does, and it contains American made avionics, so japan would need USA's permission to transfer it to us. If we were to replace the avionics (at our own expense of course) then we may get the p3c. Otherwise i doubt it.


----------



## Tanveer666

The Ronin said:


> P3 MPA and if American avionics is the problem how do you think we operate our C-130??



Obviously C-130's aren't equipped with the same sort of avionics as an armed MPA;



The Ronin said:


> And keep in mind how long it took for China, Indonesia, Myanmar to finalize their Su-35/30 deal.



I am aware of that, that's why i believe we will ultimately settle for either Mig35 or j10 or SU 30 (if we are lucky);

But all 3 of those platfroms together? No way. BD isn't made out of money.


----------



## araberuni7

The Ronin said:


> Why চুতিয়া আল-বেগুনী আল-বুদুনী thinks American components on Japanese OPV would be a problem when we procured C-130, Metal Shark boats, Hamilton class cutter and replaced things what U.S didn't want us to have?? (Ex- the two cutters). And those vessel will come as donation for Matarbari project. Even Malaysia got one of those Okija class OPV.



The Coast Guard cutter and C-130 come from Excess Defense Article, you fool. There are different rules for excess defence article. Read all the chapters http://samm.dsca.mil/glossary/excess-defense-articles-eda

*Chapter 2. *

See Section C8.8. and Table C8.T7. for information requirement on third party transfers request to DoS. Templates, samples, and points of contact can be found at the PM/RSAT web page.
Foreign Governments *may not transfer* title or possession of *U.S. origin defense articles* or services to anyone not an officer, employee, or agent of that country without prior written consent from the USG. Requests for re-transfer are submitted to DoS (PM/RSAT). *SCOs are often called upon to explain U.S. third party transfer policies to partner nations and assist in submitting partner nation third party transfer requests. *See Section C8.8. and Table C8.T7. for information requirement on third party transfers request to DoS. Templates, samples, and points of contact can be found at the PM/RSAT web page.

Section C8.6. discusses violations and reporting procedures.
When an indication of unauthorized end-use is found and the discrepancy is not resolved locally, the Country Team forwards the information to DoS (PM/RSAT) to determine whether an investigation and report to Congress is required. Section C8.6. discusses violations and reporting procedures.

EDA can supply arms to a third country with an approval from DoD. Nobody has the right to transfer American components to the third country without going through the approval process. Japan let the Americans know that they are transferring OPV with American Optical Fire Control System or *decommission those systems at their own expense* or receive an approval from America. Metal Shark boats do not have optical fire control system. This exactly the same reason India could not supply Tejas to Sri Lanka because of American Engine.

*American removed Data Link, fire control system and CIWS before sending a cutter to Bangladesh. That's why Bangladesh paid $12m for decommissioning the system. *Same for C-130, British Aerospace asked 30 million pounds to decommission Lockheed Martin systems before sending C-130 to Bahrain.
Everyone in this forum knows you BS. Every week you published in your defence update Bangladesh blog that BAF bought new fighter jets. Where is Su-35, MiG-35, J-10 and Su-30SME, you dummy? keep supplying rice to DGDP. I hope you can read EDA Chapters. Unfortunately they are written in English.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tanveer666

araberuni7 said:


> EDA can supply arms to a third country with an approval from DoD. Nobody has the right to transfer American components to the third country without going through the approval process. Japan let the Americans know that they are transferring OPV with American Optical Fire Control System or *decommission those systems at their own expense* or receive an approval from America. Metal Shark boats do not have optical fire control system. This exactly the same reason India could not supply *Teja*s to Sri Lanka because of *American Engine.*



So basically, if the hypothetical p3c purchase were to happen, BD would first need the permission from the americans and secondly procure new avionics to replace the american made ones. While this may sound plausible on papaer, but who in their right mind would install NEW (and expensive) avionics(such as radar, FLIR, magnetic sensors, IFF etc) on a 25+ year old airframe?


On a side note here, @araberuni7 , If india couldn't supply tejas to sri lanka due to American made engines, how are we suppose to procure Gripens then? AFAIK, they also contain American made engines.

I guess Gripen for BAF is nothing more than a pipe dream

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## araberuni7

Tanveer666 said:


> So basically, if the hypothetical p3c purchase were to happen, BD would first need the permission from the americans and secondly procure new avionics to replace the american made ones. While this may sound plausible on papaer, but who in their right mind would install NEW (and expensive) avionics(such as radar, FLIR, magnetic sensors, IFF etc) on a 25+ year old airframe?
> 
> 
> On a side note here, @araberuni7 , If india couldn't supply tejas to sri lanka due to American made engines, how are we suppose to procure Gripens then? AFAIK, they also contain American made engines.
> 
> I guess Gripen for BAF is nothing more than a pipe dream


Saab Defence will apply for an authorisation from America. America will approve sale of licensed produced GE engines by Volvo. Then BAF can buy Gripen. Saab has done it for RTAF. No issue at all. Saab is doing same thing for India and Malaysia. Saab take care of approval from USA. 
100% agree with you. Do not buy MPA from Japan rather buy from Airbus or Saab or Leonardo.


----------



## Michael Corleone

araberuni7 said:


> The Coast Guard cutter and C-130 come from Excess Defense Article, you fool. There are different rules for excess defence article. Read all the chapters http://samm.dsca.mil/glossary/excess-defense-articles-eda
> 
> *Chapter 2. *
> 
> See Section C8.8. and Table C8.T7. for information requirement on third party transfers request to DoS. Templates, samples, and points of contact can be found at the PM/RSAT web page.
> Foreign Governments *may not transfer* title or possession of *U.S. origin defense articles* or services to anyone not an officer, employee, or agent of that country without prior written consent from the USG. Requests for re-transfer are submitted to DoS (PM/RSAT). *SCOs are often called upon to explain U.S. third party transfer policies to partner nations and assist in submitting partner nation third party transfer requests. *See Section C8.8. and Table C8.T7. for information requirement on third party transfers request to DoS. Templates, samples, and points of contact can be found at the PM/RSAT web page.
> 
> Section C8.6. discusses violations and reporting procedures.
> When an indication of unauthorized end-use is found and the discrepancy is not resolved locally, the Country Team forwards the information to DoS (PM/RSAT) to determine whether an investigation and report to Congress is required. Section C8.6. discusses violations and reporting procedures.
> 
> EDA can supply arms to a third country with an approval from DoD. Nobody has the right to transfer American components to the third country without going through the approval process. Japan let the Americans know that they are transferring OPV with American Optical Fire Control System or *decommission those systems at their own expense* or receive an approval from America. Metal Shark boats do not have optical fire control system. This exactly the same reason India could not supply Tejas to Sri Lanka because of American Engine.
> 
> *American removed Data Link, fire control system and CIWS before sending a cutter to Bangladesh. That's why Bangladesh paid $12m for decommissioning the system. *Same for C-130, British Aerospace asked 30 million pounds to decommission Lockheed Martin systems before sending C-130 to Bahrain.
> Everyone in this forum knows you BS. Every week you published in your defence update Bangladesh blog that BAF bought new fighter jets. Where is Su-35, MiG-35, J-10 and Su-30SME, you dummy? keep supplying rice to DGDP. I hope you can read EDA Chapters. Unfortunately they are written in English.


Who’s this new ronin dude!?


----------



## araberuni7

Michael Corleone said:


> Who’s this new ronin dude!?


In your previous post you said Ronin Aka Amar Khan meet you personally. So either you and ronin same person or you, shourov323 and ronin work for bdmilitary. 
Admin, Please can you check public IP address of these users. Are they coming from same IP address then you three are same person.


----------



## Tanveer666

araberuni7 said:


> In your previous post you said Ronin Aka Amar Khan meet you personally. So either you and ronin same person or you, shourov323 and ronin work for bdmilitary.
> Admin, Please can you check public IP address of these users. Are they coming from same IP address then you three are same person.



calm down brother, i doubt that people have the spare time to create and run 3 accounts here.

Also, any news about when then type 056 corvettes be officially handed over to BD?


----------



## Michael Corleone

araberuni7 said:


> In your previous post you said Ronin Aka Amar Khan meet you personally. So either you and ronin same person or you, shourov323 and ronin work for bdmilitary.
> Admin, Please can you check public IP address of these users. Are they coming from same IP address then you three are same person.


Dude you’re full of bullshit aren’t you!?
I know who Amar khan is... idk who ronin is....
Oh and IPs can be spoofed you fool if you didn’t know that already. :/


----------



## Tanveer666

Michael Corleone said:


> IPs can be spoofed



Also, in BD, local ISP's tend to assign 1 IP address to multiple users.

EDIT: also, lets not digress.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Tanveer666 said:


> Also, in BD, local ISP's tend to assign 1 IP address to multiple users.
> 
> EDIT: also, lets not digress.


If anyone wanted my IP
100.107.151.210

Location
Lat:48.440 Lon:35.069

Or when in Kuwait
192.168.8.1

Or when in bd
192.168.0.1

For all the chutiyaas in this forum

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghost250

araberuni7 said:


> In your previous post you said Ronin Aka Amar Khan meet you personally. So either you and ronin same person or you, shourov323 and ronin work for bdmilitary.
> Admin, Please can you check public IP address of these users. Are they coming from same IP address then you three are same person.


..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

This কানামার্কা আবাল আল-বেগুনী নুন্টু বুদুনী didn't even read that i said those thing can be replaced and modified. Why don't you learn English yourself চুতিয়া. Now কামলা বুদুনী became Sherlock Holmes. Moron got his *** kicked out from BD Military group for personally attacking people whoever have different opinion, now he has come here to pollute this forum. Another Syed Amar Khan's ছেকা খাওয়া ex. Uttering his name in front of him is completely taboo, because it pisses him off.



araberuni7 said:


> Where is Su-35, MiG-35, J-10 and Su-30SME, you dummy?



Why don't we wait till 2030 then?? If i loose i will stop posting hypothetical post, if i win i swear to Allah i will roast you like hell!!



Tanveer666 said:


> but who in their right mind would install NEW (and expensive) avionics(such as radar, FLIR, magnetic sensors, IFF etc) on a 25+ year old airframe?



This is why i am eager to see brand new C-295 in navy.



Michael Corleone said:


> Who’s this new ronin dude!?



Why?? you have some problem with me too?? You should introduce yourself first before asking someone's identity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tanveer666

The Ronin said:


> if i win i swear to Allah i will roast you like hell!!



If that happens I will happily accept any roasting that comes in my way.



The Ronin said:


> This is why i am eager to see brand new C-295 in navy.


ditto.


----------



## The Ronin

shourov323 said:


> ..



পাবনা ফেরত তারছেড়া পাবলিক!! Amar Khan এর কাছে ছেকা খাইছে, যেই তার নাম বলে তার পাছাতেই কামড় দেয় এখন!! Try to ignore him!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

This ronin guy clearly violating forum rules by posting some unauthenticated posting from a certified fake news broadcaster named Amra Khan. Now get back to nothing and stay civil. Stop quoting Amra Khan here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghost250

The Ronin said:


> পাবনা ফেরত তারছেড়া পাবলিক!! Amar Khan এর কাছে ছেকা খাইছে, যেই তার নাম বলে তার পাছাতেই কামড় দেয় এখন!! Try to ignore him!!


dont knw bro,whether i should cry or laugh..yes,amar khan has got some issues but this al beguni guy......pffftttt...


----------



## The Ronin

TopCat said:


> This ronin guy clearly violating forum rules by posting some unauthenticated posting from a certified fake news broadcaster named Amra Khan. Now get back to nothing and stay civil. Stop quoting Amra Khan here.



Woohoo here comes another Sayed Amar Khan ex Top Pussy. Trying to save his new BF আল-বেগুনী!! Top-pussy and আল-বেগুনী goes smooth together!! But Top Pussy failed to notice his পাগলা BF is the one who started it and attacked me first. I put that moron in my ignore list long ago. If you don't like my thread you do the same. And ask your জামাই to stop acting like rabies dog first.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chatterjee

The Ronin= Syed Gandu Khan


----------



## chatterjee

The Ronin said:


> অনাহারে থাকা ফকির মিস্কিন ক্লাউনরা ট্রলের গন্ধ পেয়ে নর্দ্মা থেকে উঠে আসতেছে!! আহারে কত দিন ভাত পায় নাই বেচারা "চেটের জি"!! Stand Up Comedy করে সংসার চলে না বান্দার!! Did Syed Amar Khan banged you too??!!


kihe dada deksi khepe ekbare lallu hoye gelen je. kata ekbare pasai bidhese bujhi mosai?


----------



## Michael Corleone

The Ronin said:


> This কানামার্কা আবাল আল-বেগুনী নুন্টু বুদুনী didn't even read that i said those thing can be replaced and modified. Why don't you learn English yourself চুতিয়া. Now কামলা বুদুনী became Sherlock Holmes. Moron got his *** kicked out from BD Military group for personally attacking people whoever have different opinion, now he has come here to pollute this forum. Another Syed Amar Khan's ছেকা খাওয়া ex. Uttering his name in front of him is completely taboo, because it pisses him off.
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't we wait till 2030 then?? If i loose i will stop posting hypothetical post, if i win i swear to Allah i will roast you like hell!!
> 
> 
> 
> This is why i am eager to see brand new C-295 in navy.
> 
> 
> 
> Why?? you have some problem with me too?? You should introduce yourself first before asking someone's identity.


Dude whoever the f you’re. Follow forum guidelines... don’t get over excited with everything Syed seems to mention... it’s not like he decides everything for the military. 
Oh and if I had a problem with you, you wouldn’t be here for too long.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

Michael Corleone said:


> Dude whoever the f you’re. Follow forum guidelines... don’t get over excited with everything Syed seems to mention... it’s not like he decides everything for the military.



I was cool till that idiot came and started attacking me. And yes he does not decides anything, he talks about the possibility of available options. There's nothing wrong in posting hypothetical thread. Other members do too and i don't see these trolls and false flagger bite their *** every time. If you don't like my thread just simply ignore instead of engaging in a ugly fight. Can't say the same about these miserable troll who takes pleasure in it.



Michael Corleone said:


> Oh and if I had a problem with you, you wouldn’t be here for too long.



Oh!! scary!!

Anyway back to the original topic!!

Khulna Shipyard has started construction of 4 Landing Craft Utility (LCU) for the Bangladesh Navy. The keel laying ceremony was held at it's shipyard today, on April 24.









chatterjee said:


> kihe dada deksi khepe ekbare lallu hoye gelen je. kata ekbare pasai bidhese bujhi mosai?



aha dada otato apanader moto sonagachir mallu cheleder kaj. Balkatar manush ra abar bongsho porichoy chara boro hoy kina, tai onno desher flag niye ekhane eshe gheu gheu kore ar manusher pashay kamor dey. Amito shudhu kukur gulo ke mugur marchi er beshi kichu na. ar amar porichoy jante eto interested hole apnar ma ke jiggesh korun na. O to anonde golpo shuru kore debe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

The Ronin said:


> I was cool till that idiot came and started attacking me. And yes he does not decides anything, he talks about the possibility of available options. There's nothing wrong in posting hypothetical thread. Other members do too and i don't see these trolls and false flagger bite their *** every time. If you don't like my thread just simply ignore instead of engaging in a ugly fight. Can't say the same about these miserable troll who takes pleasure in it.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh!! scary!!
> 
> Anyway back to the original topic!!
> 
> Khulna Shipyard has started construction of 4 Landing Craft Utility (LCU) for the Bangladesh Navy. The keel laying ceremony was held at it's shipyard today, on April 24.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aha dada otato apanader moto sonagachir mallu cheleder kaj. Balkatar manush ra abar bongsho porichoy chara boro hoy kina, tai onno desher flag niye ekhane eshe gheu gheu kore ar manusher pashay kamor dey. Amito shudhu kukur gulo ke mugur marchi er beshi kichu na. ar amar porichoy jante eto interested hole apnar ma ke jiggesh korun na. O to anonde golpo shuru kore debe.


Just post confirmed news in sticky threads and make a special thread to post all the hypothetical possibilities in. That way everyone is happy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chatterjee

The Ronin said:


> aha dada otato apanader moto sonagachir mallu cheleder kaj. Balkatar manush ra abar bongsho porichoy chara boro hoy kina, tai onno desher flag niye ekhane eshe gheu gheu kore ar manusher pashay kamor dey. Amito shudhu kukur gulo ke mugur marchi er beshi kichu na. ar amar porichoy jante eto interested hole apnar ma ke jiggesh korun na. O to anonde golpo shuru kore debe.



amar ma to tomake cinbei ask korar ki ase. shomporke to tomar dadi e hoi basa . btw ami jeta shetai prokash kori tomader moto fake news na je nijer porichoy gopon korte hoi


----------



## AfrazulMandal

chatterjee said:


> amar ma to tomake cinbei ask korar ki ase. shomporke to tomar dadi e hoi basa . btw ami jeta shetai prokash kori tomader moto fake news na je nijer porichoy gopon korte hoi


Apnar dp dekhe dukkho pelam.


----------



## chatterjee

AfrazulMandal said:


> Apnar dp dekhe dukkho pelam.


keno jonab?


----------



## AfrazulMandal

chatterjee said:


> keno jonab?


Apni BD Hindu?


----------



## chatterjee

AfrazulMandal said:


> Apni BD Hindu?


Ha. hindu by culture not religiously. keno bolun to. ogo ektu khule bolun na

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AfrazulMandal

chatterjee said:


> Ha. hindu by culture not religiously. keno bolun to. ogo ektu khule bolun na


Tahole thik ache.

Ekhane edike Hindu dhormer biruddhe lodai kore tike achi tai jiggesh korlam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Guys please take personal discussions in chill thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

SWADS Members During Training.
.
.
PC: Johannes Ushan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

Bangladesh Navy SWADS doing Special Operations with BAF's Mi-17.
Navy SWADS are getting 2XAW-101 Merlin helicopters for SOF purpose. Order will be placed within 2020.

DTB

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## colonel_de_beret

bongbang said:


> They were all killed ruthlessly at gunpoint by evil dictator Zia's cohorts in jail as they refused to join the shadow gov of Zia. And more importantly was part of first gov of BD in Mujibnagar.


u r such a knowledgeable man i missed all these days. damn dude, i think u were in there in the head of zia, especially u resonated inside Zia's brain! right, am i???


----------



## Bilal9

Guys can we please keep discussions limited to Bangladesh Navy topics only. Thanks.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

The Ronin said:


> Bangladesh Navy SWADS doing Special Operations with BAF's Mi-17.
> Navy SWADS are getting 2XAW-101 Merlin helicopters for SOF purpose. Order will be placed within 2020.
> 
> DTB


Bay of Bengal?

Water has a weird colour?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Bay of Bengal?
> 
> Water has a weird colour?



In shallow areas of the Bay near the Bangladesh river deltas (<10m draft) there is mud and plankton in the water. Once you get past the shallow continental shelf areas and into deeper water, the water gets more transparent (blue).

Same thing in China near the pearl river estuary.






In Pakistan's coast you have less sediment in the water (mostly rock which doesn't color the water) and the drop-off to ocean floor is much steeper.

These shallow delta estuary areas are perfect defensively, because you cannot get deeper draft submarines to recce the coastal activity.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Bilal9 said:


> In shallow areas of the Bay near the river deltas (>10m draft) there is mud and plankton in the water. Once you get past the shallow continental shelf areas and into deeper water, the water gets more transparent (blue).


Hope you don’t mind me sharing a pic.. 
Took it years ago with my Nokia .. 

Panjab-KPK border, near Attack Fort;





The dark water is River Kabul.. the blue is Indus... both fall into one.. yet the water doesn’t change its colour..

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## monitor



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nahid



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bengal Tiger 71

BN are going to procure 2 new guided missile frigate for stop gap due to late production start of CDDL. model is 54B,china. So what will be their weapons? is it will be fitted better weapon then BNS BB? if yes then what will be their name BNS BB 1,2,3 Rapid action team of Bay of Bengal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Bengal Tiger 71 said:


> BN are going to procure 2 new guided missile frigate for stop gap due to late production start of CDDL. model is 54B,china. So what will be their weapons? is it will be fitted better weapon then BNS BB? if yes then what will be their name BNS BB 1,2,3 Rapid action team of Bay of Bengal.



If true - I receive this with mixed feelings. And I hope it is true...

On one hand I am happy that we are receiving a more modern platform (I thought we were receiving two dated 053H3s or Jiangwei IIs, similar to Pakistan's F22P Zulfiquar class).

On the other hand - I do not want to see our indigenous frigate project being delayed much farther afield. In this respect we have fallen behind Myanmar which is a shame (their questionable design/build quality notwithstanding).

By the way you can't get Type 054B Jiangkai III platforms because so far China has only launched two of them and none are commissioned yet (being fitted out). Maybe you are talking about Type 054A Jiangkai II platforms, which china has roughly 26 of in the fleet. They started adding higher technology these ships after the sixth one. the big difference is that 054A are 3600 ton ships whereas 054B are way larger 5000 ton ships. And Type 054B, is being fitted with a full electric propulsion system.

Nevertheless late model 054A will still have some improved features compared to plain 054 class,
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Type_054A_frigate#Improvements_over_Type_054

Such as,

*1. Type 382 advanced planar array radar* which was derived and improved from the Russian MR-710 Fregat radar (but not as advanced as passive phased array radars sported on ships like the arleigh burke class). Operating an advanced radar will help us leap way farther in advanced threat detection in a naval scenario.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Type_382_Radar






*2. Improved HQ-16c missiles (longer range) housed in VLS tubes




Chinese HQ-16 Air Defence Missiles of Type 054A Frigate


*
Type 054A Jiangkai-II Frigate carries HQ-16 in a 32-cell vertical launching system (VLS)
which allow high rate of fire.
*





*
There are many other improvements - but these are good topics to start a discussion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Bilal9 said:


> By the way you can't get Type 054B Jiangkai III platforms because so far China has only launched two of them and none are commissioned yet (being fitted out).


Do two Type 054B have been launched???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

LKJ86 said:


> Do two Type 054B have been launched???



I believe two (definitely at least one) have been launched (hull only) and are being fitted out (with superstructure building, sensor and weapons fitting and all, but long away from being commissioned). I saw a report saying Pennant No. 551 was launched at least, if not also a second one (hull only). See below,

http://www.deagel.com/Fighting-Ships/Type-054B_a001840003.aspx

They cannot fully commission a 054B in 2018, if it hadn't been launched (i.e. hull floating in the water) already.

In any case - I was trying to make the point that we could not get 054Bs, this was probably an error.


----------



## LKJ86

Bilal9 said:


> I believe two (definitely at least one) have been launched (hull only) and are being fitted out (with superstructure building, sensor and weapons fitting and all, but long away from being commissioned). I saw a report saying Pennant No. 551 was launched at least, if not also a second one (hull only). See below,
> 
> http://www.deagel.com/Fighting-Ships/Type-054B_a001840003.aspx
> 
> They cannot fully commission a 054B in 2018, if it hadn't been launched (i.e. hull floating in the water) already.
> 
> In any case - I was trying to make the point that we could not get 054Bs, this was probably an error.


But according to tradition, it can't be launched, when it just has the hull. 
The report you mention is outdated.


----------



## Bilal9

LKJ86 said:


> But according to tradition, it can't be launched, when it just has the hull. Are there any pictures?



Well that is what seems happened (maybe they finished the superstructure too before they launched). But commissioning is yet to happen.

Most of the world launches larger vessels (naval vessels) into the water first after hull is completed. then superstructure is completed and attached to the ship in pieces. This is an Australian LHD being completed in Spain (and ready for launch).







This is Indian large destroyer being launched. Hull only. Much fanfare and Bollywood music.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/INS_Visakhapatnam_(D66)


----------



## LKJ86

Bilal9 said:


> Well that is what seems happened (maybe they finished the superstructure too before they launched). But commissioning is yet to happen.
> 
> Most of the world launches larger vessels (naval vessels) into the water first after hull is completed. then superstructure is completed and attached to the ship in pieces. This is an Australian LHD being completed in Spain (and ready for launch).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Indian large destroyer being launched. Hull only. Much fanfare and Bollywood music.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/INS_Visakhapatnam_(D66)


I mean our Chinese tradition. There is no similar situation happening to 002, 055, 052D, 054A, 056 and so on.
And no Chinese fans have found the hull of 054B. You know, they are very sensitive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

Bengal Tiger 71 said:


> BNS BB 1,2,3 Rapid action team of Bay of Bengal.



Are you OK!!



Bilal9 said:


> I thought we were receiving two dated 053H3s or Jiangwei IIs, similar to Pakistan's F22P Zulfiquar class



Two type 53 will come within 4 month, didn't you hear?






And may be we won't get this like Type 54A as china unveiled new design already. We might even get UVLS. This is what we may order.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

LKJ86 said:


> I mean our Chinese tradition. There is no similar situation happening to 002, 055, 052D, 054A, 056 and so on.
> And no Chinese fans have found the hull of 054B. You know, they are very sensitive.



Well I stand corrected then. I relied on an outdated source. Thanks for updating the situation.


----------



## Bilal9

The Ronin said:


> Two type 53 will come within 4 month, didn't you hear?



Thanks Bhai. 

I did hear that we were getting two 053H3's but will they be similarly equipped like they were at PLAN? 

I am guessing some stripping of weapons and sensors may occur.


----------



## Michael Corleone

LKJ86 said:


> But according to tradition, it can't be launched, when it just has the hull.
> The report you mention is outdated.


When titanic was launched... it was just the hull... infact this is normal in shipbuilding traditions


----------



## The Ronin

Bilal9 said:


> but will they be similarly equipped like they were at PLAN?



News is they will come just as they are now without any major modification and FM-90 will certainly come. No need to talk here's the tender link.

http://www.dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/s_doc/2284.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

New combat uniform for navy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

The Ronin said:


>


details of the ship plz


----------



## The Ronin

BDforever said:


> details of the ship plz



It has an endurance of 21 days, length of 135 m, range of 4,000 nautical miles (cruising at 18 knots) and top speed of 26 knots. It has 32 vertical-launch system (VLS) cells, one 76 mm main naval gun, two 30 mm guns and a 24-cell FL-3000N point-defence missile system (PDMS).

The CSIC 4,000-ton frigate is available in two variants: one with a target-illuminator to guide the semi-active radar-homing (SARH) HQ-16 SAM. The second is without a target-illuminator, but it possesses longer VLS cells. The second variant appears to have been designed to carry SAMs with active terminal-stage seekers and potentially other kinds of missiles, such as land-attack cruise missiles (LACM).

The latter variant is interesting in that it would maximize the utility of the 4,000-ton frigate’s use of active phased-array radar (APAR) and passive over-the-horizon radar (OTHR). Using the China Educational Instrument and Equipment Corp (CEIEC) SLR-66 as a benchmark, the frigate’s APAR could have a range of 280 km, while the OTHR would have a range of 500 km. The OTHR would provide the ship with stand-off range air and surface surveillance coverage, while the APAR can guide long-range SAM and/or AShM. The VLS cells would bode well for potential LACM usage.

Source- QUWA






CSOC 4,000-ton frigate with target illuminator.






CSOC 4,000-ton frigate without target illuminator, but with longer/higher VLS.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

The Ronin said:


> It has an endurance of 21 days, length of 135 m, range of 4,000 nautical miles (cruising at 18 knots) and top speed of 26 knots. It has 32 vertical-launch system (VLS) cells, one 76 mm main naval gun, two 30 mm guns and a 24-cell FL-3000N point-defence missile system (PDMS).
> 
> The CSIC 4,000-ton frigate is available in two variants: one with a target-illuminator to guide the semi-active radar-homing (SARH) HQ-16 SAM. The second is without a target-illuminator, but it possesses longer VLS cells. The second variant appears to have been designed to carry SAMs with active terminal-stage seekers and potentially other kinds of missiles, such as land-attack cruise missiles (LACM).
> 
> The latter variant is interesting in that it would maximize the utility of the 4,000-ton frigate’s use of active phased-array radar (APAR) and passive over-the-horizon radar (OTHR). Using the China Educational Instrument and Equipment Corp (CEIEC) SLR-66 as a benchmark, the frigate’s APAR could have a range of 280 km, while the OTHR would have a range of 500 km. The OTHR would provide the ship with stand-off range air and surface surveillance coverage, while the APAR can guide long-range SAM and/or AShM. The VLS cells would bode well for potential LACM usage.
> 
> Source- QUWA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CSOC 4,000-ton frigate with target illuminator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CSOC 4,000-ton frigate without target illuminator, but with longer/higher VLS.


no anti sub system ?


----------



## The Ronin

BDforever said:


> no anti sub system ?



It has the same armaments and sensors like Type 54 with some new tech and upgrades. Not sure the new design has the anti-sub rockets though cause didn't see anyone mention it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

Bangladesh Navy SWADS SEAL team in exercise with Special Forces of Muslim nations of Azerbaijan, Turkey SAT and Pakistan SSG.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The Ronin

Khulna Shipyard launched another Inshore Patrol Vessel (IPV) for Bangladesh Coast Guard (BCG). Looks like the ship is armed with a 30mm cannon.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Ronin

Khulna Shipyard is building a forward shipyard at Mongla. It owns a 43-acre piece of land in Mongla, which was purchased in 2011.

It also owns a 162-acre piece of land in Barguna that will be used to expand the shipyard so in effect Khulna Shipyard will be the largest combined shipyard in Bangladesh having three sites.

Source- BD Military

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

The Ronin said:


> Khulna Shipyard is building a forward shipyard at Mongla. It owns a 43-acre piece of land in Mongla, which was purchased in 2011.
> 
> It also owns a 162-acre piece of land in Barguna that will be used to expand the shipyard so in effect Khulna Shipyard will be the largest combined shipyard in Bangladesh having three sites.
> 
> Source- BD Military



মংলা ফরওয়ার্ড ইয়ার্ড এ জমি অধিগ্রহণ এবং ল্যান্ড ডেভেলপমেন্ট সম্ভবত শেষের দিকে।

দুনিয়ার সব বড় ইয়ার্ড এবং শিপইয়ার্ড কনসালটেন্টের সাথে কথা চলছে। টেন্ডার আহ্বান করা হয়েছে সেটা অনেকদিন হয়ে গেল।

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> মংলা ফরওয়ার্ড ইয়ার্ড এ জমি অধিগ্রহণ এবং ল্যান্ড ডেভেলপমেন্ট সম্ভবত শেষের দিকে।
> 
> দুনিয়ার সব বড় ইয়ার্ড এবং শিপইয়ার্ড কনসালটেন্টের সাথে কথা চলছে। টেন্ডার আহ্বান করা হয়েছে সেটা অনেকদিন হয়ে গেল।


When is the frigate constructions going to start? I thought they said beginning/ end of this year?
All I came to know is two frigate construction might start in China because the shipyards aren’t ready yet...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

Michael Corleone said:


> When is the frigate constructions going to start? I thought they said beginning/ end of this year?
> All I came to know is two frigate construction might start in China because the shipyards aren’t ready yet...



Two frigates will come directly from China and to compensate the delay .


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> When is the frigate constructions going to start? I thought they said beginning/ end of this year?
> All I came to know is two frigate construction might start in China because the shipyards aren’t ready yet...



I believe (from what I have seen being discussed in various forums) that start of frigate construction will be slightly delayed as the yards need to have the right equipment. This, for Bangladesh, involves quite a lot of 'firsts'. I believe they might involve multiple private/public yards to have hull and superstructure modules built in parallel fashion (like they do in Korea and China) and join the modules together at one go.

Countries far bigger than us and having 50 years more experience in naval builds take up more than three years to build frigates like this sometime - even with building copied (err sorry - 'modified') designs. So I don't see a slight few months of delay as anything to worry about.

By the way I believe Fincantieri will probably not get involved in Bangladesh indigenous frigate project as they are involved in Project 17A next door. It is a conflict of interest with our Navy's rules.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Bilal9 said:


> I believe (from what I have seen being discussed in various forums) that start of frigate construction will be slightly delayed as the yards need to have the right equipment. This, for Bangladesh, involves quite a lot of 'firsts'. I believe they might involve multiple private/public yards to have hull and superstructure modules built in parallel fashion (like they do in Korea and China) and join the modules together at one go.
> 
> Countries far bigger than us and having 50 years more experience in naval builds take up more than three years to build frigates like this sometime - even with building copied (err sorry - 'modified') designs. So I don't see a slight few months of delay as anything to worry about.
> 
> By the way I believe Fincantieri will probably not get involved in Bangladesh indigenous frigate project as they are involved in Project 17A next door. It is a conflict of interest with our Navy's rules.



time of construction depends, on a large extent, on available budget.... the same ship can be constructed at half the time, but that would require twice the budget in half the revenue earning time.... so, without increasing defence spending significantly, a ship construction cannot be completed within a shorter time period....

this is the reason why US Navy is able to get ships built at multiple yards simultaneously; thus reducing the 'apparent time' of building a single ship.... on the other hand, Russian Navy has even taken 10 years to complete a frigate....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Ronin

UNIFIL Maritime Task Force : Indonesian Navy KRI Usman Harun-359 and Bangladesh Navy BNS Bijoy (F35) conducted towing exercise at the Mediterranean Sea.
#UNIFIL_Lebanon_Bangladesh_Indonesia 
Credit:Ivan Tenges

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Ronin

FOUNDATION LAYING CEREMONY 
of KSY Rubber Factory , Electrical, Weapon, Electronic & Control Engineering Workshop, Guest House & 
Banquet Hall and Shopnangon Residential Building

Inaugurated by

ADMIRAL NIZAMUDDIN AHMED, NBP, OSP, BCGM, ndc, psc
Chief of Naval Staff and Chairman, BOD 
Khulna Shipyard Ltd, Bangladesh Navy
on 4 June 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

The Ronin said:


> FOUNDATION LAYING CEREMONY
> of KSY Rubber Factory , Electrical, Weapon, Electronic & Control Engineering Workshop, Guest House &
> Banquet Hall and Shopnangon Residential Building
> 
> Inaugurated by
> 
> ADMIRAL NIZAMUDDIN AHMED, NBP, OSP, BCGM, ndc, psc
> Chief of Naval Staff and Chairman, BOD
> Khulna Shipyard Ltd, Bangladesh Navy
> on 4 June 2018


Badasses B|

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghost250

new frigate of BD navy.. now it is being refitted in chinese shipyard..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

shourov323 said:


> View attachment 479207
> 
> 
> new frigate of BD navy.. now it is being refitted in chinese shipyard..




LoL your Navy is using two digits number for their main surface vessels

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghost250

madokafc said:


> LoL your Navy is using two digits number for their main surface vessels


..so??that number can be changed after refitting..


----------



## Nike

shourov323 said:


> ..so??that number can be changed after refitting..



Where is your credible source about that ship being retrofitted for Bangladesh Navy?

Btw there is general consensus for Any Naval vessels must struck down from their respective Navy before transfer to other Navies, this include to erase their hull registration number. And then they can be refurbished before transfered

Clear examples, Nahkoda Ragam class in Barrow shipyard, before transfer arrangement to Indonesia Navy






The same can be said to many transfer case of Bd Navy before from China

This type 54 Frigate is still in active services within PLAN, they are not that old, laid down in 1997, commisioned in 1999.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghost250

madokafc said:


> Where is your credible source about that ship being retrofitted for Bangladesh Navy?
> 
> Btw there is general consensus for Any Naval vessels must struck down from their respective Navy before transfer to other Navies, this include to erase their hull registration number. And then they can be refurbished before transfered
> 
> Clear examples, Nahkoda Ragam class in Barrow shipyard, before transfer arrangement to Indonesia Navy
> 
> View attachment 479209
> 
> 
> The same can be said to many transfer case of Bd Navy before from China
> 
> This type 54 Frigate is still in active services within PLAN, they are not that old, laid down in 1997, commisioned in 1999.



whatever the source is nd for ur kind info that source aint bdmilitary..right now i cant give u a credible link like janes..but these ships will come within this year,thats all i can say..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

madokafc said:


> This type 54 Frigate is still in active services within PLAN, they are not that old, laid down in 1997, commisioned in 1999.


The warship in the picture is not Type 054.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

shourov323 said:


> whatever the source is nd for ur kind info that source aint bdmilitary..right now i cant give u a credible link like janes..but these ships will come within this year,thats all i can say..




Another future tense or hoax, isn't


----------



## ghost250

madokafc said:


> Another future tense or hoax, isn't



hoax??!!

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/bang...-two-type-053h3-off-the-shelf-frigate.556809/

http://www.dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/s_doc/2284.pdf

nd no one is forcing u to swallow it..leave it then..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

shourov323 said:


> hoax??!!
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/bang...-two-type-053h3-off-the-shelf-frigate.556809/
> 
> http://www.dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/s_doc/2284.pdf
> 
> nd no one is forcing u to swallow it..leave it then..



Just like your Airforce tender of Su 30. National scale hoax, i suppose

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

madokafc said:


> Just like your Airforce tender of Su 30. National scale hoax, i suppose


Bangladesh has not stoped looking for the aircraft. Besides BD can not buy Russian fighter anymore due to American sanction. YOu will hear the good news soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

TopCat said:


> Bangladesh has not stoped looking for the aircraft. Besides BD can not buy Russian fighter anymore due to American sanction. YOu will hear the good news soon.


What is the good news?


----------



## TopCat

LKJ86 said:


> What is the good news?


Selecting the right aircraft. For single engine it is easy and probably J-10. But for double engine we are still looking.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anubis

madokafc said:


> Where is your credible source about that ship being retrofitted for Bangladesh Navy?
> 
> Btw there is general consensus for Any Naval vessels must struck down from their respective Navy before transfer to other Navies, this include to erase their hull registration number. And then they can be refurbished before transfered
> 
> Clear examples, Nahkoda Ragam class in Barrow shipyard, before transfer arrangement to Indonesia Navy
> 
> View attachment 479209
> 
> 
> The same can be said to many transfer case of Bd Navy before from China
> 
> This type 54 Frigate is still in active services within PLAN, they are not that old, laid down in 1997, commisioned in 1999.


That's a 53h3....here's another one 521

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UKBengali

TopCat said:


> Selecting the right aircraft. For single engine it is easy and probably J-10. But for double engine we are still looking.



Rafale would be the best option as US would never sell F-15.
However Rafale is very expensive and BD would need to pay many billions for a single squadron of
18 planes.


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

madokafc said:


> This type 54 Frigate is still in active services within PLAN, they are not that old, laid down in 1997, commisioned in 1999.


Re-calibrate your glasses please...






You think that is a Type 54 frigate?


----------



## TopCat

UKBengali said:


> Rafale would be the best option as US would never sell F-15.
> However Rafale is very expensive and BD would need to pay many billions for a single squadron of
> 18 planes.


Eurofighter is the best option for BD considering the political, economic relationship with the both UK and Germany. They are our best allies.
F-18 Hornet is open too. USA will sell that beauty. Besides they are built to operate in maritime environment.


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

I say go for Typhoons if we can afford to maintain them. UK is there so NO need to be afraid politically and Germans are rational too...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Cycle Macson said:


> I say go for Typhoons if we can afford to maintain them. UK is there so NO need to be afraid politically and Germans are rational too...


If we could get a hand on some 2nd hand fighter with upgrade and good weapons package. I am sure we can find 6-8 fighters lying somewhere around.. .


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

TopCat said:


> If we could get a hand on some 2nd hand fighter with upgrade and good weapons package. I am sure we can find 6-8 fighters lying somewhere around.. .


NO NO. Only latest product. Else, maintenance cost will be too much high.

Our armed forces should carbon copy British doctrine. One of the finest...


----------



## UKBengali

Guys, Eurofighter sucks at air-to-ground.

It would just be a slighter larger J-10C.


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

UKBengali said:


> Guys, Eurofighter sucks at air-to-ground.
> 
> It would just be a slighter larger J-10C.


Latest gens are true multirole...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghost250

madokafc said:


> Just like your Airforce tender of Su 30. National scale hoax, i suppose


whatever floats ur boat,laideeee^n...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

This $hit worth every single penny of 150mln dollar.
Even buying 4 of these aircraft with weapons (holy cow) will turn the game around.


----------



## The Ronin

we are discussing about air force in wrong section. Anyway if we really can't buy heavy Russian fighter like Su-30/35 then what about the Typhoon you are all talking about?? As BAF has plan to operate at least 1 squadron of heavy fighter, would a combo of Typhoon and J-10 really effect BAF's budget?? Cause the defense budget is gradually increasing and BAF will have two additional bases soon. This indicates that govt. has some big plan for BAF.



madokafc said:


> Just like your Airforce tender of Su 30. National scale hoax, i suppose



Stop acting like a MORON for once, will ya?? Fighter jet deal is facing lots of issues. Russia's Mig 35 diplomacy, elections and american sanctions. Indonesia, China and Myanmar all took at least 2 years for their deal. (I think said this before, yet here you are). And these two frigates are supposed to come within 4 month as hot purchase and they are the oldest in their class (521 and 522). So we can clearly assume these will come for sure. so shut your trolling and ranting till then.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

shourov323 said:


> View attachment 479207
> 
> 
> new frigate of BD navy.. now it is being refitted in chinese shipyard..








Is that true?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## UKBengali

Cycle Macson said:


> Latest gens are true multirole...



Not designed from the ground to be multi-role like Rafale is.
Latest gen is ok at multi-role but still a bit short compared to Rafale.
We need to remember that RAF will use a combo of Eurofighter and F-35.


----------



## Michael Corleone

LKJ86 said:


> The warship in the picture is not Type 054.


@madokafc this is what I wanted to point you out to...



UKBengali said:


> Rafale would be the best option as US would never sell F-15.
> However Rafale is very expensive and BD would need to pay many billions for a single squadron of
> 18 planes.


Never happening

Move the discussion to Air Force thread and stop responding to trolls, they don’t want rational discussion


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

UKBengali said:


> Not designed from the ground to be multi-role like Rafale is.
> Latest gen is ok at multi-role but still a bit short compared to Rafale.
> We need to remember that RAF will use a combo of Eurofighter and F-35.


LOL, what about F-15 then?


----------



## UKBengali

Cycle Macson said:


> LOL, what about F-15 then?



Massive plane with long range and large payload.
SU-30 and F-15 would be ideal for BD as they both can fly out far into Bay of Bengal with large payload.


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

UKBengali said:


> Massive plane with long range and large payload.
> SU-30 and F-15 would be ideal for BD as they both can fly out far into Bay of Bengal with large payload.


Euro products are the best choice for Bangladesh! Because, they are rational...

And, I believe non of those jets can win again ef typhoon...

BTW, why you beat around the bush?


----------



## TopCat

Cycle Macson said:


> Euro products are the best choice for Bangladesh! Because, they are rational...
> 
> And, I believe non of those jets can win again ef typhoon...
> 
> BTW, why you beat around the bush?


If finally bd wants a heavy fighter it has no other option but euro or Rafael. Russians are no more an option due to sanction

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

TopCat said:


> If finally bd wants a heavy fighter it has no other option but euro or Rafael. Russians are no more an option due to sanction


I would like to go for ef typhoon with UK financial help.

But, Im not a decision maker...


----------



## bdslph

Rafale will be a better option EF Typhoon still has problem 
but both option i think is off the table plus it depends on eu they might not sale it 
both ac are extremely expensive for us 
maybe if navy ever decide it could be su30 variants or su 35 even still a lot cheaper then europe


----------



## 帅的一匹

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 479336
> 
> Is that true?


PLAN type 053H3 class side number 521 and 522 will be transfered to BN at this year september and october.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## sbmc27

Another version of Tamil retard.
Opposing every single thread about Bangladesh.
When she found herself in a wrong position she became absconded.


shourov323 said:


> whatever floats ur boat,laideeee^n...





The Ronin said:


> we are discussing about air force in wrong section. Anyway if we really can't buy heavy Russian fighter like Su-30/35 then what about the Typhoon you are all talking about?? As BAF has plan to operate at least 1 squadron of heavy fighter, would a combo of Typhoon and J-10 really effect BAF's budget?? Cause the defense budget is gradually increasing and BAF will have two additional bases soon. This indicates that govt. has some big plan for BAF.
> 
> 
> 
> Stop acting like a MORON for once, will ya?? Fighter jet deal is facing lots of issues. Russia's Mig 35 diplomacy, elections and american sanctions. Indonesia, China and Myanmar all took at least 2 years for their deal. (I think said this before, yet here you are). And these two frigates are supposed to come within 4 month as hot purchase and they are the oldest in their class (521 and 522). So we can clearly assume these will come for sure. so shut your trolling and ranting till then.





Michael Corleone said:


> @madokafc this is what I wanted to point you out to...
> 
> 
> Never happening
> 
> Move the discussion to Air Force thread and stop responding to trolls, they don’t want rational discussion





wanglaokan said:


> PLAN type 053H3 class side number 521 and 522 will be transfered to BN at this year september and october.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

sbmc27 said:


> Another version of Tamil retard.
> Opposing every single thread about Bangladesh.
> When she found herself in a wrong position she became absconded.


This one is from coconut island though


----------



## Nike

Michael Corleone said:


> This one is from coconut island though



Lol, your folk seems prefer personnal attack though. Since years i heard this and that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

madokafc said:


> Lol, your folk seems prefer personnal attack though. Since years i heard this and that


Personal attacks!? No it’s all fun and games in this forum... we get off from insulting each other... that’s what you’ve been doing too, so no need to play the victim here

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

madokafc said:


> Lol, your folk seems prefer personnal attack though. Since years i heard this and that


LOL, you are a non sense troll with blurry eyesight. What do you expect red carpet welcome?

Learn to take rumors with heavy doses of salt...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tanveer666

madokafc said:


> Just like your Airforce tender of Su 30. National scale hoax, i suppose


Well, to be fair, negotiations for MRCA deals take time. Didn't it take indonesia 2-3 years of negotiation for the SU35 deal?


----------



## monitor

It's now officially confirmed Bangladesh Navy have bought two ex PLAN frigate type 53H3 Patent no 521 and 522.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bilal9

monitor said:


> It's now officially confirmed Bangladesh Navy have bought two ex PLAN frigate type 53H3 Patent no 521 and 522.



Al-hamdu-lillah excellent news.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

The Ronin said:


> And Indonesia won't even pay all the cost in Dollar.


Yeah, will be selling rice and jute products to the Russians for those jets 
@madokafc


----------



## Tanveer666

monitor said:


> It's now officially confirmed Bangladesh Navy have bought two ex PLAN frigate type 53H3 Patent no 521 and 522.


better late than never....i guess


----------



## ghost250

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1005645086489579520@madokafc hope,u will get a good sleep now..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

shourov323 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1005645086489579520@madokafc hope,u will get a good sleep now..



Good for you then, at least this one case is not hoax. 



Michael Corleone said:


> Yeah, will be selling rice and jute products to the Russians for those jets
> @madokafc



We call it creativity, the last purpose of your efforts is to got what you want.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

madokafc said:


> Good for you then, at least this one case is not hoax.


Yah, buy and apply burnol...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Cycle Macson said:


> Yah, buy and apply burnol...



Nah, we can build our own frigates. No need to be burned.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

madokafc said:


> Nah, we can build our own frigates. No need to be burned.


Yah, we can see that from your past posts...



madokafc said:


> Nah, we can build our own frigates. No need to be burned.


LOL, Bangladesh can do that too. But, like your country we cant design them. You take Dutch help, we take Chinese...


----------



## sbmc27

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_active_Indonesian_Navy_ships

Take a look please.
@madokafc
@Cycle Macson

I have found so many names #Netherlands, #UK , #south Korea ,#East Germany, #Australia, #Austria, #Singapore, #Soviet union, #Yugoslavia, #Hungary, #Spain, #France, #US, #Japan ,#New Zealand and even# Brunei !!!

This is only for surface fleet.
I think it is difficult to bit Indonesia!!!

So, don't be complacent mam.

@shourov323
@The Ronin
@Bilal9



madokafc said:


> Nah, we can build our own frigates. No need to be burned.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

sbmc27 said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_active_Indonesian_Navy_ships
> 
> Take a look please.
> @madokafc
> @Cycle Macson
> 
> I have found so many names #Netherlands, #UK , #south Korea ,#East Germany, #Australia, #Austria, #Singapore, #Soviet union, #Yugoslavia, #Hungary, #Spain, #France, #US, #Japan ,#New Zealand and even# Brunei !!!
> 
> This is only for surface fleet.
> 
> So, don't be complacent mam.
> @shourov323
> @The Ronin
> @Bilal9


She will not reply until she finds something to troll...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

monitor said:


> It's now officially confirmed Bangladesh Navy have bought two ex PLAN frigate type 53H3 Patent no 521 and 522.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## The Ronin

madokafc said:


> Lol, your folk seems prefer personnal attack though. Since years i heard this and that



You act like moron here, pretend like you know everything about our defense and call a tender "national hoax". What do you expect from us?? Kiss on your cheek??!!



madokafc said:


> Good for you then, at least this one case is not hoax.



Go away !! Stop acting like a wise-***!! One less smart-*** like you will keep our sub-forum a bit cleaner!!



madokafc said:


> We call it creativity, the last purpose of your efforts is to got what you want.



Creativity??!! or is it just American sanctions!! Otherwise your govt would deal in dollars too. You overcame your obstacle with this so don't go calling other country's fighter tender a "national hoax" just because they still face hard time for their deal.



sbmc27 said:


> I think it is difficult to bit Indonesia!!!
> 
> So, don't be complacent



And where did you get the idea that we are dreaming about beating them?? When did we say it?? Don't bring up irrelevant thing!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

madokafc said:


> We call it creativity, the last purpose of your efforts is to got what you want


Had we done something like that, we would have been ridiculed by you and your kinds



The Ronin said:


> Creativity??!! or is it just American sanctions!! Otherwise your govt would deal in dollars too. You overcame your obstacle with this so don't go calling other country's fighter tender a "national hoax" just because they still face hard time for their deal.


Deal was done before sanctions, and the sanctions are such that any major Russian weapons customer won’t be able to purschase major American systems so, don’t worry... it doesn’t effect us any worse

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sbmc27

Cool down man.
I am pointing to the dumb lady, it's not you.

My bad, May be I couldn't articulate the subject matter.

Regards.


The Ronin said:


> And where did you get the idea that we are dreaming about beating them?? When did we say it?? Don't bring up irrelevant thing!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Michael Corleone said:


> Deal was done before sanctions, and the sanctions are such that any major Russian weapons customer won’t be able to purschase major American systems so, don’t worry... it doesn’t effect us any worse



so apache AH-64E and F-16 block 52ID is not major weapon system..? interesting..!!


----------



## Michael Corleone

Aung Zaya said:


> so apache AH-64E and F-16 block 52ID is not major weapon system..? interesting..!!


Which part of that do you not understand you idiot, we’re not a trusted ally of America and they won’t sell us no f-16s or any major defense equipment as long as we don’t sign military agreement with them, like the naval base they wanted for ex. So it’s not a big deal for us anyways if we buy Russian sourced weapons



The Ronin said:


> Thanks for clarifying it more!!
> 
> Btw Indonesia do posses major American system. then how are they gonna survive the sanctions. Won't it effect their American logistics and support, training and spare parts supply??


Perhaps the deal concluded before the sanctions and hence are not expected to be cancelled but any new purchase will certainly anger US.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Michael Corleone said:


> Which part of that do you not understand you idiot, we’re not a trusted ally of America and they won’t sell us no f-16s or any major defense equipment as long as we don’t sign military agreement with them, like the naval base they wanted for ex. *So it’s not a big deal for us anyways if we buy Russian sourced weapons*


Even though we cant afford big ticket US equipments yet we do purchase or recieve a lot of US made goodies. Besides our soldiers and officers get a lot of training from USA. BD will never piss USA rather wack Russia.


> Perhaps the deal concluded before the sanctions and hence are not expected to be cancelled but any new purchase will certainly anger US.


Correct. Deal signed before the sanctions are not affected. Probably India will get a waiver too. Its all case by case basis and how USA want to enforce it.


----------



## Michael Corleone

TopCat said:


> Even though we cant afford big ticket US equipments yet we do purchase or recieve a lot of US made goodies. Besides our soldiers and officers get a lot of training from USA. BD will never piss USA rather wack Russia.


Yes some rifles, some boats and things like that can be purchased by the mujahideen too... but I’m talking about missiles, engines, fighter jets... those are off limits for us until we submit to them, which being Bengali and the ego we south Asians have... highly unlikely

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Michael Corleone said:


> Yes some rifles, some boats and things like that can be purchased by the mujahideen too... but I’m talking about missiles, engines, fighter jets... those are off limits for us until we submit to them, which being Bengali and the ego we south Asians have... highly unlikely



WTF you talking about??? USA usually dont sell high value assets to any LDC country for domestic political correctness. Once it goes to congress there will be a lot of questions asked by the members and they are not pretty. Besides BD always want a discount.. you know what I mean.
After the Rohingya debacle, I think BD can get some USA weapons if it can afford. It will pass.


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

TopCat said:


> After the Rohingya debacle, I think BD can get some USA weapons if it can afford. It will pass.


For that we have to work for USA against China...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

Cycle Macson said:


> For that we have to work for USA against China...



USN wants a base in BD.

BD must never allow any foreign bases on it's soil.


----------



## TopCat

Cycle Macson said:


> For that we have to work for USA against China...


Not really.. There will be enough people in USA who will push for BD cause. I know that country very well.


----------



## UKBengali

TopCat said:


> Not really.. There will be enough people in USA who will push for BD cause. I know that country very well.



I am not sure about that.

If BD wants major systems like fighter aircraft, then it may
at the least have to give some sort of base to US. US cannot
make much money by selling weapons to a poor BD.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sahureka2

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 479891



the contract also includes the one that is aft of the 522 ship

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KapitaanAli

UKBengali said:


> USN wants a base in BD.
> 
> BD must never allow any foreign bases on it's soil.


Lol. Never gonna happen.


----------



## LKJ86

sahureka2 said:


> the contract also includes the one that is aft of the 522 ship


You mean the submarine?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

UKBengali said:


> I am not sure about that.
> 
> If BD wants major systems like fighter aircraft, then it may
> at the least have to give some sort of base to US. US cannot
> make much money by selling weapons to a poor BD.


For f-16 or f-18 ..no they wont ask anything extra ordinary. They dont sell F-15 or F-22 or ARMAAM to anybody other than trusted ally.


----------



## UKBengali

KapitaanAli said:


> Lol. Never gonna happen.



That is because BD will choose not to give US any base.
Same like it will never give base to China.
BD will have working relationships both with the West and China.


----------



## Michael Corleone

TopCat said:


> WTF you talking about??? USA usually dont sell high value assets to any LDC country for domestic political correctness. Once it goes to congress there will be a lot of questions asked by the members and they are not pretty. Besides BD always want a discount.. you know what I mean.
> After the Rohingya debacle, I think BD can get some USA weapons if it can afford. It will pass.


I’m saying that us going for Russian high value products doesn’t necessarily mean sanctions by US because we won’t be allowed them in the first place... thanks to, you said it! Political interest


----------



## LKJ86

521&522

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bilal9

KapitaanAli said:


> Lol. Never gonna happen.



Seems like you're privy to the discussions between the State Dept. and the Bangladesh Foreign Ministry.

Do enlighten us.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

UKBengali said:


> USN wants a base in BD.


Dont know anything about this matter.


UKBengali said:


> BD must never allow any foreign bases on it's soil


No doubt.


TopCat said:


> Not really.. There will be enough people in USA who will push for BD cause. I know that country very well.


I dont think so! US is not UK or Canada. We are not much connected there.


TopCat said:


> For f-16 or f-18 ..no they wont ask anything extra ordinary. They dont sell F-15 or F-22 or ARMAAM to anybody other than trusted ally.


If no amraam then why should we even think about US jets?


----------



## Michael Corleone

UKBengali said:


> I am not sure about that.
> 
> If BD wants major systems like fighter aircraft, then it may
> at the least have to give some sort of base to US. US cannot
> make much money by selling weapons to a poor BD.


Yep, they wanted to station a carrier fleet in Chittagong back in 2008 during military caretaker govt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mb444

Michael Corleone said:


> Yep, they wanted to station a carrier fleet in Chittagong back in 2008 during military caretaker govt.




This is not true. US has Diego Garcia for that. US wanting a base in BD is groundless in my opinion for the simple fact that such a request can not be refused by BD.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Michael Corleone said:


> Yep, they wanted to station a carrier fleet in Chittagong back in 2008 during military caretaker govt.


BoB is too shallow for carrier fleet. The then us ambassador asked whether their ships going to crawl to Chittagong. And he was correct after too much gossip.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

mb444 said:


> This is not true. US has Diego Garcia for that. US wanting a base in BD is groundless in my opinion for the simple fact that such a request can not be refused by BD.


Reported in the media though


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## UKBengali

TopCat said:


> BoB is too shallow for carrier fleet. The then us ambassador asked whether their ships going to crawl to Chittagong. And he was correct after too much gossip.



That is not correct.

If the US built a naval base in Sonadia then the ships would only need to travel 100km to be in waters at least 200m deep and another 100-150km to be in waters 2000m deep. Apart from the far north(near BD and India) and the some parts of the Andaman sea the Bay of Bengal is more then deep enough for a carrier fleet. 

A Virginia SSN only has draft height of 10m and so it would easily be able to dock into Sonadia port that is at least 15m in depth.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

UKBengali said:


> That is not correct.
> 
> If the US built a naval base in Sonadia then the ships would only need to travel 100km to be in waters at least 200m deep and another 100-150km to be in waters 2000m deep. Apart from the far north(near BD and India) and the some parts of the Andaman sea the Bay of Bengal is more then deep enough for a carrier fleet.
> 
> A Virginia SSN only has draft height of 10m and so it would easily be able to dock into Sonadia port that is at least 15m in depth.


Nobody found out Sonadia till JAICA ran a feasibility for the Deep Sea port. Before that people were making stories about St. Martin Island for US 7th fleet... 
Actually the whole drama started when US embassy lobbied for a US company who wanted to build a container terminal in Chittagong port.
Anyways, USA does not need a naval base in BD. I dont see any point for it anyways.


----------



## UKBengali

TopCat said:


> Nobody found out Sonadia till JAICA ran a feasibility for the Deep Sea port. Before that people were making stories about St. Martin Island for US 7th fleet...
> Actually the whole drama started when US embassy lobbied for a US company who wanted to build a container terminal in Chittagong port.
> Anyways, USA does not need a naval base in BD. I dont see any point for it anyways.



US Naval base in BD will checkmate both PLAN and IN in Bay of Bengal. China backs Myanmar as it provides an outlet to Bay of Bengal.
US economic and military aid would flow to BD if it agreed to host the USN.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

UKBengali said:


> US Naval base in BD will checkmate both PLAN and IN in Bay of Bengal. China backs Myanmar as it provides an outlet to Bay of Bengal.
> US economic and military aid would flow to BD if it agreed to host the USN.



No need... sorry. It comes with a lot of baggages.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 480393
> View attachment 480394



it seems that Type 360 surface search radar, Type 345 SAM FC radar, Type 352 SSM FC radar don't seen to have been changed.... the exceptional Type 517 2D (stealth spotter) radar is of course there as well....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mb444

Michael Corleone said:


> Reported in the media though





Michael Corleone said:


> Reported in the media though



I read them at the time too. I believe it’s a hearsay.

I do not think BD will realistically entertain any foreign presence. We will balance US and China starategically.

In terms of US with their base in Qatar, Diego Garcia, kewait, Oman, uae Djibouti and japan they have full operational maritime coverage over in the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

TopCat said:


> BoB is too shallow for carrier fleet. The then us ambassador asked whether their ships going to crawl to Chittagong. And he was correct after too much gossip.



With all due respect I beg to differ. The Nimitz and Gerald Ford class Carriers per Wiki have around 12m draft requirement (limit).

According to this article below, the draft at Matarbari is sufficient for berthing 350 meters long and 16 meters draft vessels carrying 8000 TEUs vessels (such as the famous Sovereign Maersk Class container carrier vessels which is a Post Panamax class per draft restriction - photo below to get some idea about size). I knew this already, but the CPA chairman said it in the article. 

Chittagong I don't believe was the proposed location - I believe Sonadia/Matarbari may have been.

So, Mr. Ambassador of the US was ill-informed...and this is well within the realm of possibility.

But the main problem is political. China is a friend and a military supplier of Bangladesh ( which is a client state). Placing an American naval base and also airbase (carriers) so close to China borders will surely anger China, and Bangladesh won't take the responsibility. It is not worth it to us.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nimitz-class_aircraft_carrier

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gerald_R._Ford-class_aircraft_carrier

http://thedailynewnation.com/news/171695/matarbari-deep-seaport-to-operate-from-2023.html/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sovereign_Maersk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

mb444 said:


> I read them at the time too. I believe it’s a hearsay.
> 
> I do not think BD will realistically entertain any foreign presence. We will balance US and China starategically.
> 
> In terms of US with their base in Qatar, Diego Garcia, kewait, Oman, uae Djibouti and japan they have full operational maritime coverage over in the region.


Fun fact. There are three foreign military base now in Kuwait... one US, one UK and one Bangladesh 

US have two separate camps...


----------



## UKBengali

mb444 said:


> I read them at the time too. I believe it’s a hearsay.
> 
> I do not think BD will realistically entertain any foreign presence. We will balance US and China starategically.
> 
> In terms of US with their base in Qatar, Diego Garcia, kewait, Oman, uae Djibouti and japan they have full operational maritime coverage over in the region.



Yes, BD will not allow foreign bases as it wants to balance West and China.

I disagree that a base in BD is not required as Diego Garcia is actually south of the equator and is around 3000km from the Chinese port in Myanmar - this is 3 days sailing.
A base in BD would allow US to have a CBG based in the heart in-between China and India, and if they were to also have an airbase as well then they could really have an upper hand in the region - put India rightfully in their place and pressure Myanmar to toe the US line.


----------



## mb444

UKBengali said:


> Yes, BD will not allow foreign bases as it wants to balance West and China.
> 
> I disagree that a base in BD is not required as Diego Garcia is actually south of the equator and is around 3000km from the Chinese port in Myanmar - this is 3 days sailing.
> A base in BD would allow US to have a CBG based in the heart in-between China and India, and if they were to also have an airbase as well then they could really have an upper hand in the region - put India rightfully in their place and pressure Myanmar to toe the US line.




Yes, in that scenario I guess. 

But India is in US camp,they do not need to pressure India. And A base for a CBG to pressure the monkeys is a bit of an overkill


----------



## UKBengali

mb444 said:


> Yes, in that scenario I guess.
> 
> But India is in US camp,they do not need to pressure India. And A base for a CBG to pressure the monkeys is a bit of an overkill



India is in no-ones camp. They are using China card for their own benefit and US does not trust them.
If there was a US base in BD, the savages would not have dared drive the Rohingyas away.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mb444

UKBengali said:


> India is in no-ones camp. They are using China card for their own benefit and US does not trust them.
> If there was a US base in BD, the savages would not have dared drive the Rohingyas away.




You maybe correct in that assessment.

However my assessment is that a foreign military base in BD is a threat to BD so would not personally recommend it. We must develop our capabilities to deal with the monkeys ourselves.

A US base given the disparity of powers between US and us would be a threat to our strategic independence.

Imagine a scenario of a India and China conflict ( I admit this is unlikely), what if US takes a position to support one of the parties wholesale ( unlikely but let’s assume) BD suddenly would be forced to back whoever US backs. Suddenly we are backed into a position that does not serve our long term interest. Like it or not we can not change our geography and China and India are facts of life and we need to manage them by keeping certain distance from their power struggle. 

I feel we should take a view that the future is unpredictable. We can not align ourselves to anyone. In some ways this hampers our position as well.... but operational and strategic independence can not be overstated. We should not invite a large power that we can not control, that’s my two cent I guess. Better be self reliant in the long term than depend on anyone.


----------



## Homo Sapiens




----------



## UKBengali

mb444 said:


> You maybe correct in that assessment.
> 
> However my assessment is that a foreign military base in BD is a threat to BD so would not personally recommend it. We must develop our capabilities to deal with the monkeys ourselves.
> 
> A US base given the disparity of powers between US and us would be a threat to our strategic independence.
> 
> Imagine a scenario of a India and China conflict ( I admit this is unlikely), what if US takes a position to support one of the parties wholesale ( unlikely but let’s assume) BD suddenly would be forced to back whoever US backs. Suddenly we are backed into a position that does not serve our long term interest. Like it or not we can not change our geography and China and India are facts of life and we need to manage them by keeping certain distance from their power struggle.
> 
> I feel we should take a view that the future is unpredictable. We can not align ourselves to anyone. In some ways this hampers our position as well.... but operational and strategic independence can not be overstated. We should not invite a large power that we can not control, that’s my two cent I guess. Better be self reliant in the long term than depend on anyone.



Yep, and that is why BD will never give a base to anyone.
It is not just a case of US being far more powerful than BD but more to
do with BD being an independent minded nation.
UK was so scared of Bengali nationalism that it did not recruit Bengalis into 
the British Indian army and Pakistan found out about our nationalism in 1971.
A country that will near 200 million population by 2040 is more than capable of being
an independent power in it's own right.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bluesky

mb444 said:


> In terms of US with their base in Qatar, *Diego Garcia*, kewait, Oman, uae Djibouti and japan they have full operational maritime coverage over in the region.


You are right. US base in Diego Garcia far south of SL can watch over the entire sea routes across the Arabian Sea, Indian Ocean and BoB. So, I do not think the US really needs a base in the cyclone-prone BD shore. Diego Garcia is a UK overseas territory which has been leased to the US. So, US will not face any Islamic terrorism that it may face in BD.


----------



## mb444

bluesky said:


> You are right. US base in Diego Garcia far south of SL can watch over the entire sea routes across the Arabian Sea, Indian Ocean and BoB. So, I do not think the US really needs a base in the cyclone-prone BD shore. Diego Garcia is a UK overseas territory which has been leased to the US. So, US will not face any Islamic terrorism that it may face in BD.




Umm ok...


----------



## Bilal9




----------



## The Ronin

BN's delegates inspecting AW-159.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 480393
> View attachment 480394

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal9

054A frigate production officially ended and 057A new design is now opened up.

[URL="https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/china-054a-frigate-was-officially-discontinued-total-production-of-32-ships.558961/page-2#post-10505084"]China 054A frigate was officially discontinued: total production of 32 ships![/URL]


----------



## ghost250

BNS Durgam (P 814) indigenously built anti-submarine warfare ship built at Khulna Shipyard and commissioned in November 2017 after undergoing extensive sea trials.

credit-bdmlitary

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The Ronin

The Bangladesh Navy is having a new class of Offshore Patrol Vessels designed. Like the Bangladesh Coast Guard, the new platform will be equipped with a helicopter deck.

Meanwhile the Bangladesh Navy has sent a request to UKs Defence Equipment Sales Agency (DESA) for four River-class offshore patrol vessels. Two of which (Tyne P281 and Severn P282) are available for transfer since they were decommissioned back in 2017/2018.

The BN is dissatisfied with the Padma class coastal patrol craft. Its main gun has not been fired since the past over 18 months. The front structure had to be reinforced to improve stability. Now its performing as intended however the BN will discontinue building more Padma class CPCs and focus on building their offshore patrol capacity. 

Pakistan and Philippines also applied for the River class OPV if we don't get all four then at least we will get two of them.

Source #BD Military

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

The Ronin said:


> The Bangladesh Navy is having a new class of Offshore Patrol Vessels designed. Like the Bangladesh Coast Guard, the new platform will be equipped with a helicopter deck.



I thought that the Navy had a three category patrol plan. Build Offshore, Midshore and Inshore (CPC) patrol vessels with the offshore ones being the largest, longest duration patrol vessels to patrol the farthest out areas for Bangladesh EEZ zone. Offshore patrol vessels would naturally need helipads because of their long patrol duration as well as their tackling of needs for larger rogue vessels (heli patrol). This planned purchase of refurbished River class OPV's seems to be a stopgap plan. Just like the Island and Castle classes five and ten years prior.

What would happen to the five 1280 tonnes Island class OPV's and two 1430 tonnes Castle class OPV's bought earlier ? The five Island class at least are still useful and can be turned into deep sea training vessels like the sixth Island class training OPV BNS Ruhul Ameen.

1280 tonnes Island class OPV BNS Turag





1430 tonnes Castle class OPV Dhaleshwari







The Ronin said:


> Meanwhile the Bangladesh Navy has sent a request to UKs Defence Equipment Sales Agency (DESA) for four River-class offshore patrol vessels. Two of which (Tyne P281 and Severn P282) are available for transfer since they were decommissioned back in 2017/2018.



We can buy two and then modify/build the rest in quick fashion. The Thai Navy modified the River class design and built two as well. Cost marginally a bit more but this is valuable experience for our yards and we get to specify (add/leave out features) to our unique naval patrol mission requirements.

This is a standard River class OPV (1700 tonnes - batch 1)





This is HTMS Krabi - modified (lengthened) River class design at 2000 tonnes displacement, one of two OPV's built in Thailand with 'BAE surface ships' design and consultancy. Notice the large 20m Helipad.










The Ronin said:


> The BN is dissatisfied with the Padma class coastal patrol craft. Its main gun has not been fired since the past over 18 months. The front structure had to be reinforced to improve stability. Now its performing as intended however the BN will discontinue building more Padma class CPCs and focus on building their offshore patrol capacity.



I believe they made a mistake building the first five CPC's in the design they followed which may not have been mature as far as sea-keeping. They should have retained Damen or other consultants to finalize the design and error-check static/dynamic balancing issues and other critical factors. These factors are still important for smaller craft of about 350 tonnes displacement. They can be turned into point defense craft at the five different ports or riverine patrol or even escort/pilot vessels.Oh well - live and learn.

The 410 tonnes Meghna class CPC built much earlier to a Vosper design was reportedly a more stable craft but armed with a 40mm Bofors gun and a couple of 7.62mm MG's I believe.

Read the Damen story here for their readymade cookie-cutter approach to CPC's here.
https://www.eurasiareview.com/28092...ern-hemisphere-the-dutch-connection-analysis/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Damen_Stan_4207_patrol_vessel

410 tonnes Meghna class CPC





350 tonnes Padma class CPC








The Ronin said:


> Pakistan and Philippines also applied for the River class OPV if we don't get all four then at least we will get two of them.



We can still retain BAE or Damen for standard new Offshore or CPC designs (such as Damen Patrol 4207 for CPC) and fabricate/commission these CPC's locally within one year from readily available kits. Cost - about $25-30 Million a copy for CPC's on average. There are about twenty five larger navies worldwide who have done this already for CPC's.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Ronin

Bilal9 said:


> What would happen to the five 1280 tonnes Island class OPV's



DTB says BN will replace these with River class.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Bilal9 said:


> I thought that the Navy had a three category patrol plan. Build Offshore, Midshore and Inshore (CPC) patrol vessels with the offshore ones being the largest, longest duration patrol vessels to patrol the farthest out areas for Bangladesh EEZ zone. Offshore patrol vessels would naturally need helipads because of their long patrol duration as well as their tackling of needs for larger rogue vessels (heli patrol). This planned purchase of refurbished River class OPV's seems to be a stopgap plan. Just like the Island and Castle classes five and ten years prior.
> 
> What would happen to the five 1280 tonnes Island class OPV's and two 1430 tonnes Castle class OPV's bought earlier ? The five Island class at least are still useful and can be turned into deep sea training vessels like the sixth Island class training OPV BNS Ruhul Ameen.
> 
> 1280 tonnes Island class OPV BNS Turag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1430 tonnes Castle class OPV Dhaleshwari
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can buy two and then modify/build the rest in quick fashion. The Thai Navy modified the River class design and built two as well. Cost marginally a bit more but this is valuable experience for our yards and we get to specify (add/leave out features) to our unique naval patrol mission requirements.
> 
> This is a standard River class OPV (1700 tonnes - batch 1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is HTMS Krabi - modified (lengthened) River class design at 2000 tonnes displacement, one of two OPV's built in Thailand with 'BAE surface ships' design and consultancy. Notice the large 20m Helipad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe they made a mistake building the first five CPC's in the design they followed which may not have been mature as far as sea-keeping. They should have retained Damen or other consultants to finalize the design and error-check static/dynamic balancing issues and other critical factors. These factors are still important for smaller craft of about 350 tonnes displacement. They can be turned into point defense craft at the five different ports or riverine patrol or even escort/pilot vessels.Oh well - live and learn.
> 
> The 410 tonnes Meghna class CPC built much earlier to a Vosper design was reportedly a more stable craft but armed with a 40mm Bofors gun and a couple of 7.62mm MG's I believe.
> 
> Read the Damen story here for their readymade cookie-cutter approach to CPC's here.
> https://www.eurasiareview.com/28092...ern-hemisphere-the-dutch-connection-analysis/
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Damen_Stan_4207_patrol_vessel
> 
> 410 tonnes Meghna class CPC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 350 tonnes Padma class CPC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can still retain BAE or Damen for standard new Offshore or CPC designs (such as Damen Patrol 4207 for CPC) and fabricate/commission these CPC's locally within one year from readily available kits. Cost - about $25-30 Million a copy for CPC's on average. There are about twenty five larger navies worldwide who have done this already for CPC's.



BN is building up its force level.... the OPV force has more room for expansion..... a dozen to fifteen may be required by BN.... while another dozen or so for the BCG.... the role of OPVs will expand in the coming days, as Bangladesh adopts a more assertive foreign policy.... more ocean deployments will require more OPVs.... 

and of course, more helicopter-capable ships would be required.... there are too few of these.... 

CPCs are being defined in different ways - FPBs, IPVs etc..... basic purpose isn't too different......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

Chart on the relative detectability of Russian and Chinese submarines according to a 2009 report by the US Office of Naval Intelligence
Note how the chinese ming class is a bit quieter than the older Kilo class subs while the Improved Kilo is the quietest among all of them

Reference:
http://gentleseas.blogspot.com/2016/10/submarine-noise.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## polanski

*India aims to help Bangladesh design warships*
*Rahul Bedi, New Delhi* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
26 July 2018
Indian state-owned naval shipyard Garden Reach Shipbuilders & Engineers (GRSE) has signed a memorandum of understanding (MOU) to assist Bangladesh’s Khulna Shipyard Limited (KSY) in designing and building warships, Indian Minister of State for Defence Subhash Bhamre told parliament on 25 July.

The minister said that the state-owned KSY had “expressed keenness to develop skills and know-how for design and construction of ships”.

A senior GRSE executive told _Jane’s_ on 26 July that the MOU, which was signed on 8 May, followed several rounds of “detailed discussions” between representatives from the two shipyards accompanied by senior government, defence, and naval officials from both countries.


----------



## Bilal9

polanski said:


> *India aims to help Bangladesh design warships*
> *Rahul Bedi, New Delhi* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
> 26 July 2018
> Indian state-owned naval shipyard Garden Reach Shipbuilders & Engineers (GRSE) has signed a memorandum of understanding (MOU) to assist Bangladesh’s Khulna Shipyard Limited (KSY) in designing and building warships, Indian Minister of State for Defence Subhash Bhamre told parliament on 25 July.
> 
> The minister said that the state-owned KSY had “expressed keenness to develop skills and know-how for design and construction of ships”.
> 
> A senior GRSE executive told _Jane’s_ on 26 July that the MOU, which was signed on 8 May, followed several rounds of “detailed discussions” between representatives from the two shipyards accompanied by senior government, defence, and naval officials from both countries.



I am sorry but this bit of news seems to be a bit on the hokey side.

There are companies in Bangladesh who are helping Kolkata yards like GRSE in modern shipbuilding practices because of invites from the Indian Govt. This was in the news less than a month ago.

GRSE is ancient - set up by the British in the 1930's. The design capability of the yard is also ancient. There has been recent BMRE, but it is older compared to KSY which was set up by the West Germans in the late 60's.

Said MOU will only help in Indian 'consultants' (i.e. RAW agents) keep tabs on shipbuilding activity at KSY Khulna. The stated reason to 'assist' Bangladesh’s Khulna Shipyard Limited (KSY) in designing and building warships is pure hokum if you ask me.

Why do we need GRSE's antiquated help in building warships when there are consultants from the UK and Netherlands like Damen and Kelvin Hughes? What can GRSE offer us? It is simply only the cheapest (least labor cost) location in India to build hulls at twice the scheduled time and well below the intended quality. Project managers' guaranteed nightmare. I am surprised the place hasn't gotten shutdown yet. Even Kochi and definitely Mumbai can boast far better builds because of better management and work ethics.

Now if there is actual plan to build Indian hulls in Bangladesh then we are talking some sense. I can guarantee 'anything' built at KSY has better weld and component standards than GRSE. I have seen what comes out of each place, though GRSE for now builds somewhat larger naval builds.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Ronin

Bangladesh Naval Aviators with AW-109 SAR helicopter & Special Force SWADS team right behind of them.


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Bilal9 said:


> I am sorry but this bit of news seems to be a bit on the hokey side.
> 
> There are companies in Bangladesh who are helping Kolkata yards like GRSE in modern shipbuilding practices because of invites from the Indian Govt. This was in the news less than a month ago.
> 
> GRSE is ancient - set up by the British in the 1930's. The design capability of the yard is also ancient. There has been recent BMRE, but it is older compared to KSY which was set up by the West Germans in the late 60's.
> 
> Said MOU will only help in Indian 'consultants' (i.e. RAW agents) keep tabs on shipbuilding activity at KSY Khulna. The stated reason to 'assist' Bangladesh’s Khulna Shipyard Limited (KSY) in designing and building warships is pure hokum if you ask me.
> 
> Why do we need GRSE's antiquated help in building warships when there are consultants from the UK and Netherlands like Damen and Kelvin Hughes? What can GRSE offer us? It is simply only the cheapest (least labor cost) location in India to build hulls at twice the scheduled time and well below the intended quality. Project managers' guaranteed nightmare. I am surprised the place hasn't gotten shutdown yet. Even Kochi and definitely Mumbai can boast far better builds because of better management and work ethics.
> 
> Now if there is actual plan to build Indian hulls in Bangladesh then we are talking some sense. I can guarantee 'anything' built at KSY has better weld and component standards than GRSE. I have seen what comes out of each place, though GRSE for now builds somewhat larger naval builds.



actually it depends on who requires help..... 

*WMS to build ship for India Inland Waterways Authority*
Western Marine Shipyard Limited (WMS) on Wednesday signed memorandum of understanding (MoU) with Shalimar Works Limited (SWL), Kolkata to build ships for Inland Waterways Authority of India (IWAI).
Under the MoU, WMS will build 60 inland ships as a part of a major programme undertaken by the West Bengal Government of India to restore and activate National Waterways-01 of India.
To achieve this SWL will be working jointly with WMS at 26 is to 74 per cent partnership while WMS will provide technical expertise and know-how to SWL, which will provide infrastructure support.
http://www.observerbd.com/details.php?id=141940

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Michael Corleone

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> actually it depends on who requires help.....
> 
> *WMS to build ship for India Inland Waterways Authority*
> Western Marine Shipyard Limited (WMS) on Wednesday signed memorandum of understanding (MoU) with Shalimar Works Limited (SWL), Kolkata to build ships for Inland Waterways Authority of India (IWAI).
> Under the MoU, WMS will build 60 inland ships as a part of a major programme undertaken by the West Bengal Government of India to restore and activate National Waterways-01 of India.
> To achieve this SWL will be working jointly with WMS at 26 is to 74 per cent partnership while WMS will provide technical expertise and know-how to SWL, which will provide infrastructure support.
> http://www.observerbd.com/details.php?id=141940


@polanski


----------



## ghost250

Tender for missile support ,overhauling and maintainence plant..(c802 nd c-704)
http://dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/doc/2370.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mb444

shourov323 said:


> Tender for missile support ,overhauling and maintainence plant..(c802 nd c-704)
> http://dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/doc/2370.pdf




Interesting. I thought we had this in place already. maybe it’s for additional capacity to complement the pipeline of new naval assets due to join the fleet. 

Do you know which version of C802 we have and it’s range as it varies from 120-250km.

C-704 with 35km range too me seems kind of a waste of time personally. This is suitable only for our riverine forces as best.


----------



## Ra's al Ghul

do BN have VLS ships ?


----------



## mb444

The Ronin said:


> We have the 802A (180km). What do you want the Durjoy class to be armed with?? Riverine force doesn't need that much fire power right now. They don't even have the boats with smaller fire power (mortar,assault boat like raptor,tank boat). Other sectors need more attention you know it yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> No, but the future frigate will have this feature.




I was not criticising C704 as such, it’s capabilities were known when they were purchased. 

I am no expert in naval tactics but to my rudimentary understanding the greater the missile range the better. Off course you are going to need complementary raders and communication equipment for all of it to work. 

Now for those ships we are equipping with c704 with will obviously be small with smaller raders etc. These ships will operate within our waters, I guess good for near shore deterrence.

Our main issue is to be able to stop any blockade, in that one assumes these won’t play any part.


----------



## Bilal9

Ra's al Ghul said:


> do BN have VLS ships ?



Not yet. The new indigenous frigate series will have VLS. Probably even modular VLS which is becoming more common...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনী দেশীয় ভাবে ল্যান্ড বেইসড কোস্টাল ডিফেন্স সিস্টেম বানাতে যাচ্ছে।

গতকাল নৌবাহিনী "বিএনএস উল্কা" তে মিসাইল মেইনটেইন্যান্স ও ওভারহোলিং ফ্যাসিলিটি খোলার জন্য টেন্ডার ছেড়েছে যার ফ্যাসিলিটি ৯ মাসের মধ্যে স্থাপন করা হবে।এই ফ্যাসিলিটিতেই মিসাইলের মেনটেইন্যান্স,ওভারহোলিং আর ম্যানুফেকচার করা হবে।

ইরানের নির্মিত ল্যান্ড বেইসড সিস্টেমের মত করে দেশীয়ভাবে এই Coastal Defense System বানানো হবে।

দেশে নির্মিত "অরুনিমা বলিয়ান" ট্রাকের চেসিস মডিফাই করা হবে।প্রাথমিকভাবে ২ টি C-704 এবং ফ্রান্সের Kalvin Fire Control Radar ইন্সটল করে কোস্টাল ডিফেন্স সিস্টেম বানানো হবে।এখানে উল্লেখযোগ্য পয়েন্ট হলো C-704 মিসাইলের রেঞ্জ ৩৫ কিমি হলেও নৌবাহিনী এই মিসাইলের সাথে Rocket Booster Engine অর্ডার করেছে গতকালের টেন্ডারে, ফলে মিসাইলের রেঞ্জ ১২০ কিমি হবে





এছাড়া মিসাইলের recoil সহ্য করার জন্য "অরুনিমা বলিয়ান" ট্রাকে ৪ টি Hydraulic Stable Bar লাগানো হবে যা সাধারণত স্ট্যাবিলিটি বাড়াতে ব্যবহৃত হবে।

২০১৯ সালের শেষ বা ২০২০ সালের শুরুর দিকে এরকম একটি মিসাইল টেস্ট করার কথা শোনা যাচ্ছে, যদি মিসাইল টেস্ট সফল হয় তাহলে এরকম ১৮-২০ টা সিস্টেম রাখা হবে।

শুধু C-704 দিয়েই না, নৌবাহিনী একই সাথে C-802A বেইসড কোস্টাল ডিফেন্স সিস্টেম বানানোর প্ল্যান আছে।তবে সেক্ষেত্রে হয়তো Volvo চেসিসের উপরে Kalvin FCR বসানো হবে।
এছাড়া বিদেশ থেকে উন্নতমানের Coastal Defense System কেনা প্রকৃয়াধীন আছে।

#DTB



mb444 said:


> I was not criticising C704 as such, it’s capabilities were known when they were purchased.
> 
> I am no expert in naval tactics but to my rudimentary understanding the greater the missile range the better. Off course you are going to need complementary raders and communication equipment for all of it to work.
> 
> Now for those ships we are equipping with c704 with will obviously be small with smaller raders etc. These ships will operate within our waters, I guess good for near shore deterrence.
> 
> Our main issue is to be able to stop any blockade, in that one assumes these won’t play any part.



I think Durjoy class LPC can perfectly patrol the river as the draft is 4m (1 meter longer than Shakti Shanchar). @Bilal9 vai can you confirm it?? Plus you can arm other vessel to patrol the river during war time. (padma class). Let other big warship worry about the blockade.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

The Ronin said:


> I think Durjoy class LPC can perfectly patrol the river as the draft is 4m (1 meter longer than Shakti Shanchar). @Bilal9 vai can you confirm it?? Plus you can arm other vessel to patrol the river during war time. (padma class). Let other big warship worry about the blockade.



At Goalando area, where the Brahmaputra river joins the Padma, the combined river has a depth of 55m (mid river) in the wet season. In the dry season, it does not get any shallower than 40m. So no issues.

Even most smaller rivers like the BuriGanga near Dhaka has 15m draft minimum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Bilal9 said:


> At Goalando area, where the Brahmaputra river joins the Padma, the combined river has a depth of 55m (mid river) in the wet season. In the dry season, it does not get any shallower than 40m. So no issues.
> 
> Even most smaller rivers like the BuriGanga near Dhaka has 15m draft minimum.



when you build sea-going vessels, you put some extra standards on it to make it seaworthy..... river vessels are totally the opposite, as whatever the depth mid-river, a vessel has to be able to reach shallow waters in order to be worthy.... you can follow Colombian Navy riverine force developments to get some idea.... they have done some good stuff over the years.....

again, the Durjoy-class is a hard-earned design that combines cheapness with the ability to reach nearest deep-sea ports of Colombo or Klang without refuelling.... all the way escorting the precious cargo vessels..... bigger ships are for a covering force, in case there's a threat nearby.... the best examples can be found from the Battle of the Atlantic during WWII.... the Durjoy design baffled many and its one of the designs that shows that BN is building up their own level in terms of fundamental thinking.... this indicates the path BN will take in the coming days, and thats what others are scared about and desperate to prevent....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

The Ronin said:


> Shallow water means??? Canal?? Other smaller patrol boat can work on shallow water. Missile boat isn't necessary.



obviously a patrol boat doesn't enter a river to find a sea at the other end.... the further up river you go, the shallower it becomes... and when a river carries this much silt, its supposed to be shallow in places.... a river vessel's draft is set according to the shallowest water it has to cross.... for all practical purposes, ships above 5m draft are not useful for Bangladesh's rivers.... this is why river vessels above that draft are not made.... usually approvals are given for lesser draft....

this is a good example of ships that have to shift between deep and shallow water..... MV Rodella travels between Kolkata and Dhaka..... maximum draft 4.00m

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

Oh then Durjoy class is ok. It has same draft.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> obviously a patrol boat doesn't enter a river to find a sea at the other end.... the further up river you go, the shallower it becomes... and when a river carries this much silt, its supposed to be shallow in places.... a river vessel's draft is set according to the shallowest water it has to cross.... for all practical purposes, ships above 5m draft are not useful for Bangladesh's rivers.... this is why river vessels above that draft are not made.... usually approvals are given for lesser draft....
> 
> this is a good example of ships that have to shift between deep and shallow water..... MV Rodella travels between Kolkata and Dhaka..... maximum draft 4.00m



Thanks for clarifying this @Ideas_R_Bulletproof bhai...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

monitor said:


> It's now officially confirmed Bangladesh Navy have bought two ex PLAN frigate type 53H3 Patent no 521 and 522.





The Ronin said:


> #Exclusive
> 
> বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনীর আপকামিং Type-053H3 (প্যানান্ট নাম্বার ৫২২) এর রিফিটিং এর কাজ সম্পন্ন হয়েছে এবং এটি নতুন প্যানান্ট নাম্বার পেয়েছে।
> 
> জাহাজটির নতুন প্যানান্ট নাম্বার F-254 এবং এটি দেশে আসার জন্য সম্পুর্ন প্রস্তুত।অন্য জাহাজটিরও refurbishment খুব শীঘ্রই সম্পন্ন হবে এবং এই মাসের শেষ দিকেই তা বাংলাদেশের উদ্দেশ্যে যাত্রা করবে।


Hull 521 is said to have been back in PLAN.
Maybe only hull 522 will be sold to BN.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bigbossman



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

The Ronin said:


> That doesn't seem right. Tender was issued for two frigate.


The pics were taken on about August 5, 2018.



bigbossman said:


> View attachment 491004
> View attachment 491005
> View attachment 491006


PLAN needs photographers like that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

The Ronin said:


> Is there any other frigate scheduled to be decommissioned?


I have no idea.


----------



## monitor

Exclusive picture
Dive! Dive!! Dive!!! Look at these beautiful photos of our Type-35G (Ming Class) Submarine.










Picture copyrights :bdmilitatryone
* source BDMilitaryONE*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

Inside of BN's Ming class submarine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

The pic of hull 522 taken on August 7, 2018:





@The Ronin

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bilal9

LKJ86 said:


> The pic of hull 522 taken on August 7, 2018:
> View attachment 491042
> 
> @The Ronin



Thanks very much brother.


----------



## LKJ86

Bilal9 said:


> Thanks very much brother.


----------



## Homo Sapiens



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

Bangladesh installed Smart S mark IV 3D naval pesa radar on its flag ship BNS Bangabandhu . rang 250km .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avicenna

So I guess only 1 Type 053H3 then?


----------



## The Ronin

monitor said:


> Bangladesh installed Smart S mark IV 3D naval pesa radar on its flag ship BNS Bangabandhu . rang 250km .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

The Ronin said:


> View attachment 491117
> 
> 
> View attachment 491120
> View attachment 491122
> View attachment 491123


Is the warship made in South Korea?


----------



## ghost250

Avicenna said:


> So I guess only 1 Type 053H3 then?


the tender was for two(2) type 053H3..nd they r scheduled to join our fleet within sep-october...lets see...



LKJ86 said:


> Is the warship made in South Korea?


yes bro..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

Inside of BN's Ming class submarine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

monitor said:


> Inside of BN's Ming class submarine.





monitor said:


> Exclusive picture
> Dive! Dive!! Dive!!! Look at these beautiful photos of our Type-35G (Ming Class) Submarine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture copyrights :bdmilitatryone
> * source BDMilitaryONE*



you are reposting these.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

Bangladesh Navy going issue tender for 2 guided missile frigate as indigenous frigate program delayed .


----------



## Michael Corleone

monitor said:


> Bangladesh Navy going issue tender for 2 guided missile frigate as indigenous frigate program delayed .


again? wait are you talking about the same classes that will be built locally? because that is pre planned... two of them will be built in china... then the construction is to start here


----------



## monitor

Michael Corleone said:


> again? wait are you talking about the same classes that will be built locally? because that is pre planned... two of them will be built in china... then the construction is to start here


Two frigate will come off the self from either Korea it China Planed indigenous frigate delayed as necessary infrastructure development and training not yet completed. Construction will start from late 2019 as per DTB.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Avicenna

monitor said:


> Planed delayed as necessary infrastructure development and training not yet completed. Construction will start from late 2019 as per DTB.



Do you know if the second Type 053H3 is coming from China or did it get limited to just one?


----------



## monitor

Avicenna said:


> Do you know if the second Type 053H3 is coming from China or did it get limited to just one?


Two coming as per tender .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

monitor said:


> Two frigate will come off the self from either Korea it China Planed indigenous frigate delayed as necessary infrastructure development and training not yet completed. Construction will start from late 2019 as per DTB.



Saw a video with what looked like concrete details on the specs posted by @Homo Sapiens.


Chinese Type-57 design chosen.

4500 tonnes in total.

Has 32 cell VLS for medium-long range HQ-16G with 70km range. 24 cell FL-3000N SAM for close-range self-defence.

EU sensors such as AESA radar and both France and Italy have bid for this.

Russian anti-ship missiles with 240km range.

So hoping this is all true!



LKJ86 said:


> Is it possible?




We will see soon

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Ronin

Ok first thing is the two Type 53H3 will come, for now all we can do is wait although @LKJ86 created some confusion about 521. @LKJ86 i think i have seen those photo you shared before, anyway 521 or any other frigate will come with 522 as those are being acquired as "Hot Purchase"

About the delayed 6 frigate project those are old news. The heavy crane didn't arrive yet, CDDL will be ready in two years. So two new frigate will come from China.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Avicenna said:


> Do you know if the second Type 053H3 is coming from China or did it get limited to just one?


both are coming.... all paid for...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bluesky

Source: SCANEAGLE

*NWI - NAVAL WARFARE*
*Bangladesh seeks second-hand frigates from China*
28th May 2018 - 00:42 GMT | by Mrityunjoy Mazumdar in California

A tender notice from Bangladesh’s MoD, seeking two Chinese-origin Type 053H3 frigates, closed on 20 May. The tender was issued to ‘assess the market price’ of these frigates.
Given past acquisitions of ex-Chinese Type 053 frigates for the Bangladesh Navy (BN), which operates three such hulls, this tender appears ...


----------



## The Ronin

Bangladesh Navy wants superior weapons and sensors. Right now we have enough warships to take on Myanmar. The next phase will be to have superior missile systems and sensors. For this, the Navy is considering their integration carefully. Once the weapons are finalised the project will continue. Meanwhile the CDDL is being upgraded.

#BD Military

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

keep in mind that CDDL upgrade delay can also stem from submarine overhaul facility being built there... there are plans to build submarines there after the frigates... so be patient... the navy comes with god results time and time again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

Navy Anirban 2018. Sorry for the poor quality. Will replace if i find something better.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghost250

Type-053H3 (pennant-521) in China after refitting

কিছুদিন আগে একটা যায়গায় দেখলাম অনেকে দাবি করছে যে এই ফ্রিগেটটি আবার চীনের নৌবাহিনীতে সার্ভিসে ফেরত গেছে।

কথাটি সত্য নয়.....এটির রাডার আর সেন্সর আপগ্রেড করা হয়েছে।আর যদি এটি ফেরত যায় তাহলে চীন এটায় FM-90 এর বদলে FL-3000N ইন্সটল করতো যা তারা করেনি। 

অর্থাৎ এটি চীনের সার্ভিসে ফেরত যায় নি।

ফ্রিগেট দুইটি খুব শীঘ্রই দেশের উদ্দেশ্যে যাত্রা করবে






credit-DTB

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghost250

LKJ86 said:


> Hull 521 is said to have been back in PLAN.
> Maybe only hull 522 will be sold to BN.
> View attachment 490999
> View attachment 491000
> View attachment 491001


actually hull no. 521 is now in sea trial under chinese navy after refitting with various sensors and radar..


----------



## monitor

LKJ86 said:


> Hull 521 is said to have been back in PLAN.
> Maybe only hull 522 will be sold to BN.
> View attachment 490999
> View attachment 491000
> View attachment 491001



I don't think plan need to take back those frigate as China replacing them with more powerful frigate and corvette . We had tendered for two frigate apparently coming from same source . So this two patent no 521 and 522 coming unless anything unavailable circumstances. Moreover after our indigenous frigate program delayed it's more important to get thus frigate .



shourov323 said:


> Type-053H3 (pennant-521) in China after refitting
> 
> কিছুদিন আগে একটা যায়গায় দেখলাম অনেকে দাবি করছে যে এই ফ্রিগেটটি আবার চীনের নৌবাহিনীতে সার্ভিসে ফেরত গেছে।
> 
> কথাটি সত্য নয়.....এটির রাডার আর সেন্সর আপগ্রেড করা হয়েছে।আর যদি এটি ফেরত যায় তাহলে চীন এটায় FM-90 এর বদলে FL-3000N ইন্সটল করতো যা তারা করেনি।
> 
> অর্থাৎ এটি চীনের সার্ভিসে ফেরত যায় নি।
> 
> ফ্রিগেট দুইটি খুব শীঘ্রই দেশের উদ্দেশ্যে যাত্রা করবে
> View attachment 491915
> 
> 
> credit-DTB



We could have install FN-3000N maybe.


----------



## ghost250

In addition to supplying radars, Leonardo delivered two AW109 SAR helicopters to Bangladesh and was contracted last year to deliver two AW159 Wildcat helicopters to boost the Bangladesh Navy’s anti-submarine warfare capabilities...

https://navaltoday.com/2017/09/12/b...e-aircraft-will-feature-leonardo-aesa-radars/...


any update of our wildcats??


----------



## tarpitz

bluesky said:


> Source: SCANEAGLE
> 
> *NWI - NAVAL WARFARE*
> *Bangladesh seeks second-hand frigates from China*
> 28th May 2018 - 00:42 GMT | by Mrityunjoy Mazumdar in California
> 
> A tender notice from Bangladesh’s MoD, seeking two Chinese-origin Type 053H3 frigates, closed on 20 May. The tender was issued to ‘assess the market price’ of these frigates.
> Given past acquisitions of ex-Chinese Type 053 frigates for the Bangladesh Navy (BN), which operates three such hulls, this tender appears ...


*
Again Second-Hand?*


----------



## ghost250

tarpitz said:


> *Again Second-Hand?*


so??


----------



## The Ronin

tarpitz said:


> Again Second-Hand?



Yes, increasing the quantity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avicenna

The addition of these 2 “second-hand” vessels are a MAJOR upgrade for BN capability.

So yes....second hand is just fine.


----------



## UKBengali

Avicenna said:


> The addition of these 2 “second-hand” vessels are a MAJOR upgrade for BN capability.
> 
> So yes....second hand is just fine.



I am not sure whether it is a good idea to buy so much 2nd hand frigates that BD will have problems scrapping in 10-15 years.

Whatever BD buys will be no deterrence to IN and the MAF is already massively outgunned by BN.
BN should just wait a few years for the next-gen frigates to come into service.


----------



## Avicenna

UKBengali said:


> I am not sure whether it is a good idea to buy so much 2nd hand frigates that BD will have problems scrapping in 10-15 years.
> 
> Whatever BD buys will be no deterrence to IN and the MAF is already massively outgunned by BN.
> BN should just wait a few years for the next-gen frigates to come into service.



No. 

Buy the second hand vessels and get your Navy’s hands dirty. 

A lot of lessons are learned by just doing.

Better to buy old vessels and put them into service now then to wait for your fancy new and more expensive models years later.

After some proficiency is achieved, buying new models are a good idea.

Remember a culture of competence takes time to achieve.

Just buying fancy weapons and not know how to effectively employ them is an expensive waste of time.


----------



## UKBengali

Avicenna said:


> No.
> 
> Buy the second hand vessels and get your Navy’s hands dirty.
> 
> A lot of lessons are learned by just doing.
> 
> Better to buy old vessels and put them into service now then to wait for your fancy new and more expensive models years later.
> 
> After some proficiency is achieved, buying new models are a good idea.
> 
> Remember a culture of competence takes time to achieve.
> 
> Just buying fancy weapons and not know how to effectively employ them is an expensive waste of time.




BD has a lot of vessels that it can train on. Does it really need to buy even more?

Also by the end of this year it will have 4 modern Type-056 corvettes that are just as heavily armed as these frigates, and the systems on these will be far better preparation for the next-gen frigates than these really old ships.

Anyway, BN seems like a very professional force to me and so I am inclined to trust their judgement.


----------



## Avicenna

UKBengali said:


> BD has a lot of vessels that it can train on. Does it really need to buy even more?
> 
> Also by the end of this year it will have 4 modern Type-056 corvettes that are just as heavily armed as these frigates, and the systems on these will be far better preparation for the next-gen frigates than these really old ships.
> 
> Anyway, BN seems like a very professional force to me and so I am inclined to trust their judgement.



So then embrace the Mings and Type 053H3.

I think in terms of procurement the BN is doing a fine job.


----------



## The Ronin

The one Type 53H1 frigate and two Hamilton class cutter will be decommissioned or used for training as those have little service life left. Plus you can't cover the whole maritime boundary with only five ships and gotta patrol on rotation to keep BN's presence in BoB for 24/7.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

UKBengali said:


> I am not sure whether it is a good idea to buy so much 2nd hand frigates that BD will have problems scrapping in 10-15 years.
> 
> Whatever BD buys will be no deterrence to IN and the MAF is already massively outgunned by BN.
> BN should just wait a few years for the next-gen frigates to come into service.





Avicenna said:


> No.
> 
> Buy the second hand vessels and get your Navy’s hands dirty.
> 
> A lot of lessons are learned by just doing.
> 
> Better to buy old vessels and put them into service now then to wait for your fancy new and more expensive models years later.
> 
> After some proficiency is achieved, buying new models are a good idea.
> 
> Remember a culture of competence takes time to achieve.
> 
> Just buying fancy weapons and not know how to effectively employ them is an expensive waste of time.


I remember the time when Yamato and mushashi was built, it was so high tech and so expensive to build that the Japanese ended up not using it in war in fear of loosing it. So I think @Avicenna conclusion is right

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UKBengali

Michael Corleone said:


> I remember the time when Yamato and mushashi was built, it was so high tech and so expensive to build that the Japanese ended up not using it in war in fear of loosing it. So I think @Avicenna conclusion is right



Like I say BN seems very professional force and so inclined to think they know what they are doing.

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## Avicenna

Imagine inshAllah 2 Type 053H3, 2 Type 053H2, and Bangabandhu as front line units.

The 2 Hamiltons and the older Type 05H1 can either be retired or be used for training.

This is a MAJOR upgrade in capabilities.

This is not even including the Type 056 and smaller vessels in service and coming in the future.

And then plan nicely for the Future Indigenous Frigate Program.


----------



## UKBengali

Avicenna said:


> Imagine inshAllah 2 Type 053H2, 2 Type 053H2, and Bangabandhu as front line units.
> 
> The 2 Hamiltons and the older Type 05H1 can either be retired or be used for training.
> 
> This is a MAJOR upgrade in capabilities.
> 
> This is not even including the Type 056 and smaller vessels in service and coming in the future.
> 
> And then plan nicely for the Future Indigenous Frigate Program.




The Type-56 corvettes are better at anti-air than any of the other ships bar the Bangabandhu. They also pack 4 long-range C802AShm.

There is an AESA radar on the two new Type-056 due to come into service this year and that will be able to provide very long range radar warning for the rest of the fleet. This radar is far better than that on the Bangabandhu.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avicenna

I do wonder if the Type 053H3 have been retrofitted with the HQ-10 instead of HQ-7.


----------



## The Ronin

UKBengali said:


> There is an AESA radar on the two new Type-056 due to come into service this year and that will be able to provide very long range radar warning for the rest of the fleet. This radar is far better than that on the Bangabandhu.



BNS BB also got radar upgrade which is Thales SMART-S Mk5. While the new C13B probably got SR2410C phased-array radar which is an analogous counterpart to the Thales SMART-S Mk2. Also BNS Abu Bakr got new phased-array radar upgrade too. So how C-13B's radar range is better when the old radar of BNS BB could cover 200km range already??



Avicenna said:


> I do wonder if the Type 053H3 have been retrofitted with the HQ-10 instead of HQ-7.



No, those will come as "Hot purchase", without any major upgrade or change. May be they will do it later after those arrive in BD.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

The Ronin said:


> BNS BB also got radar upgrade which is Thales SMART-S Mk5. While the new C13B probably got SR2410C phased-array radar which is an analogous counterpart to the Thales SMART-S Mk2. Also BNS Abu Bakr got new phased-array radar upgrade too. So how C-13B's radar range is better when the old radar of BNS BB could cover 200km range already??



OK. I did not know that and stand corrected.


----------



## Avicenna

The Ronin said:


> BNS BB also got radar upgrade which is Thales SMART-S Mk5. While the new C13B probably got SR2410C phased-array radar which is an analogous counterpart to the Thales SMART-S Mk2. Also BNS Abu Bakr got new phased-array radar upgrade too. So how C-13B's radar range is better when the old radar of BNS BB could cover 200km range already??
> 
> 
> 
> No, those will come as "Hot purchase", without any major upgrade or change. May be they will do it later after those arrive in BD.



According to the great source of Wikipedia, supposedly all Type 053H3 have been re fitted with HQ-10 as a mid life update.


----------



## The Ronin

Avicenna said:


> According to the great source of Wikipedia, supposedly all Type 053H3 have been re fitted with HQ-10 as a mid life update.



Nyah!! 

Wiki "Ganja" khay.  Also the one they are gifting to Cambodia has same old SAM system.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avicenna

The Ronin said:


> Nyah!!
> 
> Wiki "Ganja" khay.  Also the one they are gifting to Cambodia has same old SAM system.
> 
> View attachment 492001



Fair enough

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Avicenna said:


> 2 Hamiltons and the older Type 05H1


under some weird american laws, navy was barred from installing any chinese weapon systems and sensors.... rendering them fit for only patrol operation for which they're currently used.... they will be used for training cadets....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

Michael Corleone said:


> under some weird american laws, navy was barred from installing any chinese weapon systems and sensors.... rendering them fit for only patrol operation for which they're currently used.... they will be used for training cadets....


we dont need to. We can use otomat instead.


----------



## Michael Corleone

TopCat said:


> we dont need to. We can use otomat instead.


barred too.... literally nothing without US approval.... and they have stated this before.... what they've given are patrol frigates and i think they intend to keep it that way...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Michael Corleone said:


> barred too.... literally nothing without US approval.... and they have stated this before.... what they've given are patrol frigates and i think they intend to keep it that way...


We just need a NOC from USA and there should not be any issue with otomat


----------



## The Ronin

বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনীর গাইডেড মিসাইল ফ্রিগেট BNS Abu Bakar (F-15) এ ইটালিয়ান Kronos Naval AESA radar ইন্সটল করার পরের ছবি।

ইটালির নির্মিত এই AESA রাডারটির রেঞ্জ ২৫০ কি.মি।আবু বকরের সাথে এর সিস্টার ফ্রিগেট আলী হায়দারেও এই রাডার ইন্সটল করা হয়েছে।

এছাড়া আপকামিং Type-053H3 তেও এই রাডার ইন্সটল করা হতে পারে।







Another thing is USA didn't even let us install Phalanx CIWS in those Hamilton class cutter.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Ronin

Navy's delegation inspecting sniper rifle during a visit in China.


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

The Ronin said:


> Another thing is USA didn't even let us install Phalanx CIWS in those Hamilton class cutter.



those two "frigates" are currently being used only as training ships.... in case of any emergency, this might create a shortage of two frontline frigates.... the force level of BN has to be brought up quickly in order to plug the gap created by US blackmailing... we can't wait for another contingency before we upgrade ourselves....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> those two "frigates" are currently being used only as training ships.... in case of any emergency, this might create a shortage of two frontline frigates.... the force level of BN has to be brought up quickly in order to plug the gap created by US blackmailing... we can't wait for another contingency before we upgrade ourselves....


well, now everyone in bd who lobbies for US weapons should understand//// their products are never without any strings attached

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

Still a particular moron comes with fake id and barks about US made weapon even after seeing what happened to Turkey F-35, Pakistan's T-129, Philippines Kilo class or Indonesia's Su-35. Thank god we don't buy something major or rely on them for military hardware so much.


----------



## Anubis

Who is BNS Ali Haider named after?


----------



## The Ronin

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> those two "frigates" are currently being used only as training ships



Already?? Since when??


----------



## Michael Corleone

The Ronin said:


> Already?? Since when??


since they came and the weapons integration programs was announced... ofc that didn;t work out at all....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Ship getting its crew "officially" after 3 years..... Probably two sets of crew here.... the ship always goes abroad with a lot more.... around 50-60 cadets are normal.... 

*BNS Somudra Avijan to get 367 men*
5 July, 2018

Three years after being commissioned, the Bangladesh Navy's frigate, BNS Somudra Avijan, will be getting 367 men so that the warship can be put to proper use during naval operations. The 367 posts in 34 categories would be included in the organogramme of the warship, which has been taking part in various at home and abroad for the last three years, government sources said. For creating the posts, including those of Commanding Officer (CO), executive officer and engineer officer, pilot and helicopter officer, the Ministry of Defence has prepared a proposal. It would be sent to the next meeting of the secretary committee on administrative improvement affairs soon.

The Prime Minister has already given her consent to create the posts, the sources said. The proposal says the warship is capable of conducting naval operations on the sea and is also capable of sailing for a long time. The Finance Division and the Ministry of Public Administration have approved the posts for the BNS Somudra Avijan, a Cutter Class warship, according to the proposal.

Before being inducted into the Navy, it served the US Coast Guard as "USCGC Rush" for a long time. The proposal also says that the warship was handed over to the Bangladesh Navy as Excess Defence Article (EDA) Grant in 2015. According to the sources, BNS Somudra Avijan visited the port of Manila in the Philippines from November 13 to 16, 2015, on her way to Bangladesh from the United States.

The ship took part in the 15th Western Pacific Naval Symposium (WPNS) and 2nd Multilateral Naval Exercise Komodo (MNEK-2016), a multinational naval exercise arranged by the Indonesian Navy for ASEAN and ASEAN+ nations held at Padang, Indonesia. On her way back, she stopped at Port Klang, Malaysia, for a goodwill visit. Somudra Avijan, with her sister ship, Somudra Joy, left Chattogram for India and Sri Lanka on a goodwill visit on September 18, 2016.

http://www.theindependentbd.com/arcprint/details/156516/2018-07-05


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

BNS Somudra Joy and BNS Somudra Avijan are being used as training platforms.... because the ships have a lot of space for accommodation.... but this also means that BN is two fighting frigates short....

*ভারত এবং শ্রীলংকায় শুভেচ্ছা সফরের উদ্দেশ্যে বিএনএস সমুদ্র জয় ও সমুদ্র অভিযান এর চট্টগ্রাম ত্যাগ।*

১৮ সেপ্টেম্বর ২০১৬

প্রশিক্ষণ সফরের অংশ হিসেবে জাহাজ দুটি ভারতের পোর্ট ব্লেয়ার বন্দরে ২১-২৫ সেপ্টেম্বর এবং ২৯ সেপ্টেম্বর হতে ০৪ অক্টোবর ২০১৬ পর্যন্ত শ্রীলংকার কলম্বো বন্দরে অবস্থান করবে। এতে নৌবাহিনীর প্রশিক্ষণার্থী কর্মকর্তা, ক্যাডেট, নাবিক এবং বিভিন্ন মন্ত্রণালয়/বাহিনী/সংস্থা হতে সর্বমোট ৫১১ জন সদস্য অংশগ্রহণ করছে। এদের মধ্যে ২৪ জন মহিলা কর্মকর্তা ও ক্যাডেট রয়েছেন।

http://www.ispr.gov.bd/ভারত-এবং-শ্রীলংকায়-শুভেচ/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

South Korean Shipbuilder Daewoo visited Bangladesh Navy HQ and offered their new guided missile frigate. They want to help Bangladesh Navy build heavier frigates and light destroyers. From 2025 BN start building 7,000 tonnes displacement frigates/light destroyers.

Source- BD Military

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bluesky

Anubis said:


> Who is BNS Ali Haider named after?


I think Ali stands for Hazrat *Ali* and the meaning of *Haider* is brave, hero etc. Hazrat Ali was a great warrior of his time. Someone else can correct me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

BNS Atondro (P 263) Padma class coastal patrol craft. She is one of five indigenously built patrol craft built by KSY for the Bangladesh Navy. The improved version called Sonar Bangla class for the Bangladesh Coast Guard is equipped with 2x 30mm RWS in lieu of the 37mm manually operated guns. All versions are armed with 20mm Oerlikon cannons for self-defence.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

The Ronin said:


> BNS Atondro (P 263) Padma class coastal patrol craft. She is one of five indigenously built patrol craft built by KSY for the Bangladesh Navy. The improved version called Sonar Bangla class for the Bangladesh Coast Guard is equipped with 2x 30mm RWS in lieu of the 37mm manually operated guns. All versions are armed with 20mm Oerlikon cannons for self-defence.



I believe ten built so far on two batches of five each? Five for BN and five for Coast Guard?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

New Combat uniform of Bangladesh Naval special force SWADS Team. Though SWADS uses 2 different combat uniforms.This particular one makes it 3.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

The Ronin said:


> New Combat uniform of Bangladesh Naval special force SWADS Team. Though SWADS uses 2 different combat uniforms.This particular one makes it 3.



Digital camouflage like the US army. Except ours is in green, black and grey for tropical jungle warfare....the badges mean something, what do YOU think, boys and girls? 

This is US Army desert digital camo


----------



## polanski

Bangladesh should change the perception of the US & EU. The US Navy helped Bangladesh Navy a lot. Another great example.


*US enhances complexity of multilateral maritime exercise with Southeast Asian navies*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - Jane's Navy International
28 August 2018




Philippine Naval Special Operations Group taking part in VBSS drills at ‘SEACAT' 2017’. The 2018 iteration is being enhanced with more complex boarding scenarios. Source: US Navy
*Key Points*

A long-running US-led multilateral maritime exercise in Southeast Asia is being enhanced with more complex scenarios
Enhancements are being made as part of efforts to improve information sharing and interoperability between the services
In a bid to improve its interoperability with navies in Southeast Asia, the US Navy (USN) is increasing the complexity of scenarios that will be used in an annual multilateral maritime exercise in the region.

The series of drills, known as Southeast Asia Co-operation and Training (SEACAT), is in its 17th iteration in 2018. A ceremony to mark its commencement was held at Singapore’s RSS Singapura – Changi Naval Base on 27 August, and participating in the exercise this year are services from Bangladesh, Brunei, Indonesia, Malaysia, Philippines, Singapore, Thailand, and Vietnam.

As part of the series, the US Coast Guard (USCG) will conduct a visit, board, search, and seizure (VBSS) workshop in Manila, Philippines. This will be followed by a sea phase that will feature about 15 combined boarding operations across three vessels.

“This year will incorporate increasingly complex maritime interdiction scenarios to emphasise ‘real world, real time’ practice,” according to a statement from the USN’s Commander, Task Force 73 (CTF 73). “Scenarios will involve sharing information from all available sources including Singapore’s Information Fusion Center (IFC) and Maritime Operations Centers (MOC) in Brunei, Philippines, and Thailand.

Some of the scenarios will also be enhanced further with the inclusion of an aircraft. “Based on the situation, ships and aircrafts from participating navies and coastguards, including the USN’s P-8A Poseidon maritime patrol aircraft, will investigate and conduct at-sea boardings as necessary,” the statement added.

In addition, participating services will also utilise the US Department of Defense’s Combined Enterprise Regional Information Exchange System (CENTRIXS) communication network.


----------



## LKJ86

August 30, 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bdslph

monitor said:


> View attachment 495659



does it has VLS ??


----------



## Michael Corleone

bdslph said:


> does it has VLS ??


ofc it does... that's a requirement for the next gen frigate program

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## monitor

bdslph said:


> does it has VLS ??



Of course it's our next generation frigate so as general trend it has VLS. Picture also showing VLS.


----------



## aliaselin

monitor said:


> View attachment 495659


Didn't he notice it is an upgraded C28A?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UKBengali

aliaselin said:


> Didn't he notice it is an upgraded C28A?



Who cares.

It is a very powerful and advanced warship and will mean BN can provide real deterrence against IN.


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

UKBengali said:


> It is a very powerful and advanced warship and will mean BN can provide real deterrence against IN


Very powerful and advanced? = LOL!

Can provide deterrence? = Yes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aliaselin

UKBengali said:


> Who cares.
> 
> It is a very powerful and advanced warship and will mean BN can provide real deterrence against IN.


This model is very attractive as it does not have illuminator，which means the SAM has an active seeker，ie., the SAM should be export version of HQ-16C or FM-3000

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

Cycle Macson said:


> Very powerful and advanced? = LOL!
> 
> Can provide deterrence? = Yes.



Dude...

AESA MFR
32 Active radar guided 70KM SAMs

This not advanced enough?


----------



## LKJ86

UKBengali said:


> Dude...
> 
> AESA MFR
> 32 Active radar guided 70KM SAMs
> 
> This not advanced enough?


Maybe he wants something like those:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

aliaselin said:


> This model is very attractive as it does not have illuminator，which means the SAM has an active seeker，ie., the SAM should be export version of HQ-16C or FM-3000



FM-3000 unlikely as it has only 30km range.
BN would want a SAM that has at least 40km range.


----------



## LKJ86

UKBengali said:


> FM-3000 unlikely as it has only 30km range.
> BN would want a SAM that has at least 40km range.


The range of HQ-16C is about 70km.


----------



## UKBengali

LKJ86 said:


> The range of HQ-16C is about 70km.



HQ-16C would be perfect for BN as it can then protect a whole fleet
and coastal areas as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

UKBengali said:


> HQ-16C would be perfect for BN as it can then protect a whole fleet
> and coastal areas as well.


If you want better ones, there are HHQ-9B/C.


----------



## UKBengali

LKJ86 said:


> If you want better ones, there are HHQ-9B/C.



HQ-16C would be fine as the ships are frigates and not destroyers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

UKBengali said:


> It is a very powerful and advanced warship and will mean BN can provide real deterrence against IN.





UKBengali said:


> Dude...
> 
> AESA MFR
> 32 Active radar guided 70KM SAMs
> 
> This not advanced enough?



Not as advanced as this below. Plus that is a 3000 ton category ship based on C-28A hull while our requirement is 4000-4500 ton ship like this on below.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনীর ব্যবহৃত Manually Operated 35mm Anti-Aircraft Gun

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

UKBengali said:


> AESA MFR


As good as TRS 4D?


UKBengali said:


> 32 Active radar guided 70KM SAMs


As good as Aster 15?


UKBengali said:


> This not advanced enough?


NO.

But, cheap and affordable for Bangladesh. Thats it...


----------



## UKBengali

Cycle Macson said:


> As good as TRS 4D?
> 
> As good as Aster 15?
> 
> NO.
> 
> But, cheap and affordable for Bangladesh. Thats it...



1. If not as good then very close.
China probably has the most experience in Naval AESA radars
in the world.

2. Way better than Aster 15 that has a range of only 30km.
When combined with the FL-3000N SAM, the Chinese frigate will have formidable short to medium-long range air defences.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

UKBengali said:


> 1. If not as good then very close.


Only US made radars can compete with Euro Radars...


UKBengali said:


> China probably has the most experience in Naval AESA radars in the world.


"Probably"...


UKBengali said:


> 2. Way better than Aster 15 that has a range of only 30km.


You judge a missile by its range?


UKBengali said:


> When combined with the FL-3000N SAM, the Chinese frigate will have formidable short to medium-long range air defences.


Let hope things will work as intended...


----------



## LKJ86

Cycle Macson said:


> Only US made radars can compete with Euro Radars...
> 
> "Probably"...
> 
> You judge a missile by its range?
> 
> Let hope things will work as intended...


Why not choose the best components from the world, and build the warship that you want?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

The Ronin said:


> বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনীর ব্যবহৃত Manually Operated 35mm Anti-Aircraft Gun


Apart from the gun.. these dudes need a new camo n helmets.


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

LKJ86 said:


> Why not choose the best components from the world, and build the warship that you want?


Bangladesh cant afford bro...


----------



## LKJ86

Cycle Macson said:


> Bangladesh cant afford bro...


...


----------



## The Ronin

Bangladesh Navy's new combat dress has been widely proliferated amongst sailors and officers now.

























Bangladesh Navy HQ's new gate. 






Hands of friendship... Indian Navy officer (wearing sun glasses) boards a Bangladesh Navy warship visiting India. Two Bangladesh Navy officers can be seen in the picture also.










__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=381616479042036





Bangladesh military getting different types of maritime aircraft. It points to strengthening the importance the military places on the Bay of Bengal today.

https://www.bdmilitary.com/defence-...d-forces-upping-maritime-aerial-capabilities/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

#Made_In_Bangladesh

বাংলাদেশের প্রাইভেট কোম্পানি Ocean Electrical Limited এর নির্মিত Control Panel Console নির্মান করেছে।নির্মিত এই কন্ট্রোল প্যানেলটি কোস্টগার্ডের নতুন Padma Class OPV তে পরীক্ষামুলকভাবে স্থাপন করা হয়েছে।

কোস্টগার্ডের জন্য নির্মিত ৩ টি পদ্মা ক্লাস পেট্রোল ভেসেলে দেশে নির্মিত এই Console system বসানো হতে পারে।এর আগে বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনীর OPV তে চাইনিজ Control Panel Console বসানো হয়েছে।

#DTB

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

monitor said:


> Two coming as per tender .





The Ronin said:


> Ok first thing is the two Type 53H3 will come, for now all we can do is wait although @LKJ86 created some confusion about 521. @LKJ86 i think i have seen those photo you shared before, anyway 521 or any other frigate will come with 522 as those are being acquired as "Hot Purchase"
> 
> About the delayed 6 frigate project those are old news. The heavy crane didn't arrive yet, CDDL will be ready in two years. So two new frigate will come from China.





monitor said:


> I don't think plan need to take back those frigate as China replacing them with more powerful frigate and corvette . We had tendered for two frigate apparently coming from same source . So this two patent no 521 and 522 coming unless anything unavailable circumstances. Moreover after our indigenous frigate program delayed it's more important to get thus frigate .
> 
> 
> 
> We could have install FN-3000N maybe.


Hull 521 is still in server, unlikely to be exported:


----------



## monitor

LKJ86 said:


> Hull 521 is still in server, unlikely to be exported:
> View attachment 497535
> 
> View attachment 497536



But earlier report were this hull, 521 and 522 slated for export.


----------



## LKJ86

monitor said:


> But earlier report were this hull, 521 and 522 slated for export.


Yep, but now hull 521 is unlikely to be exported.
Maybe something has changed.

Hull 522 will be exported to Bangladesh:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal9

Hmmm.

Maybe some issue with Hull 521. Whatever it was - I am not worried about refurbished hulls. I am worried however about the six new builds. Why does it take two years to fabricate/install a crane at CDDL? That question needs to be asked.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Bilal9 said:


> Hmmm.
> 
> Maybe some issue with Hull 521. Whatever it was - I am not worried about refurbished hulls. I am worried however about the six new builds. Why does it take two years to fabricate/install a crane at CDDL? That question needs to be asked.


Because these cranes are built on order.
Besides CDDL needs a full financial year to make procurement plan to issue a work order.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

Castle Class Corvette of Bangladesh Navy firing C-704 Anti-Ship Missile.








LKJ86 said:


> Hull 521 is still in server, unlikely to be exported:



it won't be like that for long. If china wanted to keep it in service for a long period of time then it would have changed its armaments by now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> Hmmm.
> 
> Maybe some issue with Hull 521. Whatever it was - I am not worried about refurbished hulls. I am worried however about the six new builds. Why does it take two years to fabricate/install a crane at CDDL? That question needs to be asked.


New dry dock is being built... fabrication plants are also being built... lot of work to be done... but maybe 2020... end of 2019... construction of the frigates will begin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

The Ronin said:


>



^^ Keel laid for two hulls of Naval Survey Vessels at KSY.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin




----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Bilal9 said:


> Hmmm.
> 
> Maybe some issue with Hull 521. Whatever it was - I am not worried about refurbished hulls. I am worried however about the six new builds. Why does it take two years to fabricate/install a crane at CDDL? That question needs to be asked.



this may be a good example of crane problem..... this is the result of an accident at Kolkata's GRSE....

"A new Goliath crane has a time-period of 30 months from issue of tender to installation and commissioning."
https://www.thehindubusinessline.co...rse-may-hurt-warship-work/article23740931.ece

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> this may be a good example of crane problem..... this is the result of an accident at Kolkata's GRSE....
> 
> "A new Goliath crane has a time-period of 30 months from issue of tender to installation and commissioning."
> https://www.thehindubusinessline.co...rse-may-hurt-warship-work/article23740931.ece



Thanks for the link.

There are no 200 ton cranes at any Bangladeshi yards including Western Marine. But 100 ton cranes are pretty common, 50 ton ones are even more so. 

Bangladeshi logistics organizations have fabricated floating custom 1000 ton cranes before to lift/move large power station transformers/generators and I am sure it took them way longer than two years.

I am surprised that GRSE did not have any safety procedures in place (such as guy wire tie-downs) to prevent the Goliath crane from collapsing. I guess that's what you have insurance for.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

Delegation from CSOC arrived at KSY. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2214354422169278

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Bilal9 said:


> Thanks for the link.
> 
> There are no 200 ton cranes at any Bangladeshi yards including Western Marine. But 100 ton cranes are pretty common, 50 ton ones are even more so.
> 
> Bangladeshi logistics organizations have fabricated floating custom 1000 ton cranes before to lift/move large power station transformers/generators and I am sure it took them way longer than two years.
> 
> I am surprised that GRSE did not have any safety procedures in place (such as guy wire tie-downs) to prevent the Goliath crane from collapsing. I guess that's what you have insurance for.



good point these.... mobile cranes are being used here in good numbers... but most of them are smaller cranes... some of them are mobile crawler or truck-mounted cranes ... some are fixed tower cranes.... 

this is Western Marine....









*Mobile Crane:*

100 ton (P & H)
75 ton (Detroit Diesel)
50 ton (Link-Belt)
50 ton (KTO China)
45 ton (P & H)
20 ton (Tadano)
2 X 16 ton (XCMG)
15 ton (Grove-perkins)
4 X 8 ton (XCMG)

this is Three Angle Marine....









4 nos. Crane of 75 metric ton, 55 metric ton, 25 metric ton and 12 metric ton capacity each respectively.
3 nos. Tower Crane covering shipping area.
3 nos. CNC Steel Cutting Machine.
Overhead Crane
Spray Painting Machine
High Pressure Sand Blasting Machine
3 nos. Winch for lifting ship in shipways.
Workshop Facilities.
Welding Equipment.
this makes it much simpler to set-up shipyards.... both cheaper and quicker..... such cranes are truly multi-purpose...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

A bad news Bangladesh indigenous frigate program going to delayed again as Chinese offer can't satisfy Bangladesh navy requirement of installing western sub system . Bangladesh going to float tender again for the Frigate program. 
Source : bdmilitary

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## UKBengali

monitor said:


> A bad news Bangladesh indigenous frigate program going to delayed again as Chinese offer can't satisfy Bangladesh navy requirement of installing western sub system . Bangladesh going to float tender again for the Frigate program.
> Source : bdmilitary



I thought it was a bit weird to have a Chinese hull and missiles with EU sensors.
Anyway, China is not a reliable ally as was once thought and BD just needs to stump up the extra money to buy 6 EU frigates of around 4000 tonnes.Economy is doing great and cost will be spread all the way to 2030 and so I cannot see funding being a major problem.


----------



## The Ronin

Bangladesh Navy is not proceeding with a contract for design and material package from China to build frigates at its Chittagong shipyard. The Chinese designs is not compatible for integrating with the Western fire control systems and some exclusive weaponry BN wanted to integrate in to the warships.

Instead the Bangladesh Navy will release a new tender within the year for a frigate design. Now the design will be open to all countries. Even India has shown interest in partnering with the Bangladesh Navy for the frigate program.

We understand that ultimately the contract would go to a European shipbuilder for design and material package.

#BDMilitary.com



UKBengali said:


> I thought it was a bit weird to have a Chinese hull and missiles with EU sensors.



Nothing weird about that. China built frigate with western sensors and weapons for Thailand before.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

If they choose european frigate then i guess we will go for european fighter as well


----------



## TopCat

The Ronin said:


> So you are believing BD military's claim now??


If the origin of the news is bdmil then i will be highly skeptical.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## UKBengali

The Ronin said:


> Nothing weird about that. China built frigate with western sensors and weapons for Thailand before.




That is not the same thing as only the hull was Chinese.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Naresuan-class_frigate.

My understanding is that BN wants a Chinese hull and weapons, with EU sensors. This would mean that the EU and China would need detailed access to reach other's tech in order to be able to make that happen. It would also make it more costly.
If it was just a Chinese hull and everything else was EU then no problem.


----------



## Bilal9

The Ronin said:


> Even India has shown interest in partnering with the Bangladesh Navy for the frigate program.



Nothing special except the fact that India itself has been using modified Russian designs for its Frigates, so them trying to 'help' us in designing ours is rather misplaced and facetious. 

Before patriotic Indians start doubting this, go check your sources first meaning what your DND was working with. No Indian frigate design was started from scratch regardless of claim, including Project 17 and 17A. All designs are recent Russian derivatives sourced from the seminal Krivak III. Placing Israeli sensors and Pielstick power on a Russian Hull does not make it Indian.

Request and Thanks in advance to Mods to kindly watch for any possible trolling as this is a sticky thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

China wants more than 50 percent ownership of our naval yards in exchange of the site being developed and ready for frigate building. So now they’re only being paid for the building work... this at the loss of a design is worth it IMO


----------



## TopCat

Michael Corleone said:


> China was more than 50 percent ownership of our naval yards in exchange of the site being developed and ready for frigate building. So now they’re only being paid for the building work... this at the loss of a design is worth it IMO


Where did you get China had 50% stake?
You are becoming another fiction master

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mb444

monitor said:


> A bad news Bangladesh indigenous frigate program going to delayed again as Chinese offer can't satisfy Bangladesh navy requirement of installing western sub system . Bangladesh going to float tender again for the Frigate program.
> Source : bdmilitary




I would say it is better to get exactly what we want, we are paying for it. I see it as a positive sign of maturity in defense purchases. Gone are the days we will accept whatever was offered. We are confident of our requirements and have the money to back it . 
Navy is leading the way and showing the rest of the forces how to truly modernise the force....BAF needs to take note.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## monitor

mb444 said:


> I would say it is better to get exactly what we want, we are paying for it. I see it as a positive sign of maturity in defense purchases. Gone are the days we will accept whatever was offered. We are confident of our requirements and have the money to back it .
> Navy is leading the way and showing the rest of the forces how to truly modernise the force....BAF needs to take note.



Our whole defense structure probably going to change if we consider recent trend. Baf too considering western fighter army getting western radar and other equipment. Navy wants to get European frigate or at least western sub system on Chinese design.so i
f European options

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Avicenna

monitor said:


> Our whole defense structure probably going to change if we consider recent trend. Baf too considering western fighter army getting western radar and other equipment. Navy wants to get European frigate or at least western sub system on Chinese design.so i
> f European options



InshAllah.

West/Chinese mix is the way to go.


----------



## The Ronin

Who knows this could be another hoax. If we really choose western weapons like AShM for future frigate then why are we building maintenance and overhauling plant for Chinese missile?? Doesn't make sense.



TopCat said:


> Where did you get China had 50% stake?
> You are becoming another fiction master



He meant to say "wants".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Destranator

Keep copy-pasting garbage from BDmilitary and then wonder why things don't add up. Bangladeshis on PDF never learn.


----------



## Michael Corleone

TopCat said:


> Where did you get China had 50% stake?
> You are becoming another fiction master


I didn’t say they have 50% stake, they want 50% stake of our naval yards in exchange for the frigate project tot, assistance and other related work... 
why do you think bd have been moving away from Chinese centric approach over the years?


----------



## Nike

What is going on with the supposedly surely transfered to Bd Navy two units of second hand Frigate from China? People said will be transfered by the mid of this year

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghost250

Marine Rouge said:


> What is going on with the supposedly surely transfered to Bd Navy two units of second hand Frigate from China? People said will be transfered by the mid of this year


arent u "madokafc " ???....they will come in due time with type 056 corvette..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

shourov323 said:


> arent u "madokafc " ???....they will come in due time with type 056 corvette..



Sure, i am madoka

They "will" came, sure like flanker or J10 B

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avicenna

Marine Rouge said:


> What is going on with the supposedly surely transfered to Bd Navy two units of second hand Frigate from China? People said will be transfered by the mid of this year



Supposedly 1 example is coming. As per photos and info from @LKJ86.

Not sure about the other one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

I am not saying BD military is garbage. Lots of their news like second hand frigates, more M-SAR helicopter came true. The delays and dramas is actually killing me, disappointing me and making me doubt like Michael Corleone. But not that much in frigate project like it is in MRCA procurement cause buying ship from Korean with western teach and weapon is nothing new. I am always suspicious when it comes to buying major western equipment for our military. Can't be 100% sure without solid proof. At least BD military and DTB gives some news while other people like to throw mud at each other, post thread like "why divorce rate in BD is going higher" and hold long shitty discussion about it.

Anyway about maintenance and overhauling plant for the Chinese missile, i forgot that we use Chinese corvette and LPC. So i guess that's the answer for that.



Marine Rouge said:


> What is going on with the supposedly surely transfered to Bd Navy two units of second hand Frigate from China? People said will be transfered by the mid of this year





Marine Rouge said:


> They "will" came, sure like flanker or J10 B



why not try to read previous threads instead of trying to troll and babbling. And not sure about flanker or any Russian equipment in this current sanctions drama but 1 squadron cost effective fighter is already confirmed by law minister and BAF chief including new SAM.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Avicenna

The Ronin said:


> I am not saying BD military is garbage. Lots of their news like second hand frigates, more M-SAR helicopter came true. The delays and dramas is actually killing me, disappointing me and making me doubt like Michael Corleone. But not that much in frigate project like it is in MRCA procurement cause buying ship from Korean with western teach and weapon is nothing new. I am always suspicious when it comes to buying major western equipment for our military. Can't be 100% sure without solid proof. At least BD military and DTB gives some news while other people like to throw mud at each other, post thread like "why divorce rate in BD is going higher" and hold long shitty discussion about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why not try to read previous threads instead of trying to troll and babbling. And not sure about flanker or any Russian equipment in this current sanctions drama but 1 squadron coast effective fighter is already confirmed by law minister and BAF chief including new SAM.



A simple read of some recent posts would have answered her question.

But the motive of her query was to troll, not genuine inquiry.

Anyways, the Type 053H3 whether its one or 2 is coming.

And so is the Frigate program as well as the MRCA. 

But yea, the suspense is getting to us all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

A sad news two sailors on board BNS Titas died while testing weapons .


----------



## Bilal9

The Bangladesh Coast Guard recently developed this customized cutting-edge design below (several copies built locally) from collaborating with an Australian firm for CNC cut aluminium sheet parts. Eventually when volume warrants, local CNC-cutting facilities will be developed as well.

The future in this sector holds a lot of promise for export markets in various small coast guard forces around the world.

*PB18 – 18M (60FT) PATROL BOAT*



The PB18 is an 18 Meter Welded Aluminum Patrol boat which sports twin 1000 Horsepower Caterpillar C18 diesels coupled to Arneson Surface Drives for the ultimate in high speed maneuverability and stealth. Accommodations for a crew of 6 and 6 passengers. Design conforms to Lloyd's structural compliance (scantlings). In shipbuilding, the scantling refers to the collective dimensions of the framing (apart from the keel) to which planks or plates are attached to form the hull.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনী তাদের Type-056 Corvette এর জন্য ৩২ পিস FL-3000N SAM system কেনার টেন্ডার দিয়েছে।

টেন্ডার লিংক- http://dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/s_doc/2548.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

Bilal9 said:


> Nothing special except the fact that India itself has been using modified Russian designs for its Frigates, so them trying to 'help' us in designing ours is rather misplaced and facetious.
> 
> Before patriotic Indians start doubting this, go check your sources first meaning what your DND was working with. No Indian frigate design was started from scratch regardless of claim, including Project 17 and 17A. All designs are recent Russian derivatives sourced from the seminal Krivak III.
> 
> Request and Thanks in advance to Mods to kindly watch for any possible trolling as this is a sticky thread.



More lies from a well known liar. But what else to expect ? @Nilgiri

P17 & 17A are entirely Indian designs.

*Basic Design of Project 17 shivalik class was completed in 1994, whereas the contract for the modified
Krivak III class was signed only in 1997.*

The superstructure of the Talwar resemble that of the Shivalik because DND was involved in residesigning it for signature reduction along with the SPKB.

And we designed a destroyer a decade before signing Krivak III contract. Which eventually evolved to this.






While a ''shipbuilding nation'' in our neighborhood still need Chinese designs for a 600 tonne patrol craft.






Least innovative country in Asia truly...



> Placing Israeli sensors and Pielstick power on a Russian Hull does not make it Indian.



Coming from a country which cannot even manufacture it's own steel.... Literally everything you put on the vessels you build is foreign- yet you have the gall to say this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

Bilal9 said:


> There are companies in Bangladesh who are helping Kolkata yards like GRSE in modern shipbuilding practices because of invites from the Indian Govt



Is it some sort of joke ??  Bangladeshi firms helping GRSE ??

If you forgot, the best you have been able to do in your KSY is a 650 tonne LPC.



Bilal9 said:


> I can guarantee 'anything' built at KSY has better weld and component standards than GRSE



"You" can personally guarantee many things (including Bangladesh pharma producers trumping Indian firms in export markets).

However Indian Navy would have a different opinion, that's why GRSE was selected for the P17A program. I wonder when any Bangladeshi yard would make a comparable vessel.



Bilal9 said:


> GRSE is ancient - set up by the British in the 1930's. The design capability of the yard is also ancient. There has been recent BMRE, but it is older compared to KSY which was set up by the West Germans in the late 60's.



That's some logic there... I guess KSW is also more modern than BAE's Scotstoun shipyard which built Type 45 destroyer (established 1901)



Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> actually it depends on who requires help.....



That's a deal between a smaller, third tier Indian shipyard & a Bangladeshi one (best comparable with India's second tier yards) to manufacture inland vessels. A few breadcrumbs if I should say.

And it's just an MoU if you forgot...

No yard in Bangladesh is as capable as GRSE in warship construction- it is presently building 3 P17A frigates (and has order book value of $4.5 billion)

And they built 26,000 DWT merchant vessels back in the days...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

gslv mk3 said:


> No yard in Bangladesh is as capable as GRSE in warship construction- it is presently building 3 P17A frigates (and has order book value of $4.5 billion)
> 
> And they built 26,000 DWT merchant vessels back in the days...







https://defenceupdate.in/collapse-o...impact-indias-most-advanced-warships-program/


----------



## gslv mk3

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> https://defenceupdate.in/collapse-o...impact-indias-most-advanced-warships-program/



They have already said they have contingency plans in place. Production would continue.

https://www.janes.com/article/80931/p-17a-frigate-still-on-track-despite-industrial-mishap-says-grse

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

gslv mk3 said:


> They have already said they have contingency plans in place. Production would continue.
> 
> https://www.janes.com/article/80931/p-17a-frigate-still-on-track-despite-industrial-mishap-says-grse


As six months have passed, is there any progress on that?


----------



## gslv mk3

LKJ86 said:


> As six months have passed, is there any progress on that?



Keel laying of first P17A at GRSE is supposed to happen before end of the year. Let's see.


----------



## LKJ86

gslv mk3 said:


> Keel laying of first P17A at GRSE is supposed to happen before end of the year. Let's see.


What about the crane? Is it OK now?


----------



## gslv mk3

LKJ86 said:


> What about the crane? Is it OK now?



New crane have to be procured. They have of smaller capacity undamaged cranes though.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Man who conducts this many elections? Bangladesh have way too many elections to get things done...


----------



## The Ronin

The 4th C13B corvette for the Bangladeshi navy started its first trials at sea on October 1st.
BTW the helicopter is just a mockup and is used to test performance on the helipad

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1047166758400929792

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The Ronin

Bangladesh Air Force AW139 maritime search and rescue helicopter conducts mission on Shadhinota class guided missile corvette of the Bangladesh Navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

BN issued tender for five patrol craft based on Padma class OPV. Their displacement will be within 270-320 tons.

http://dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/s_doc/2592.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

The Ronin said:


> BN issued tender for five patrol craft based on Padma class OPV. Their displacement will be within 270-320 tons.
> 
> http://dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/s_doc/2592.pdf


why is this tender drama? If they want to buy from KSY then they dont nee to invite tender, they can just use DPM method as both are government entity.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Michael Corleone

TopCat said:


> why is this tender drama? If they want to buy from KSY then they dont nee to invite tender, they can just use DPM method as both are government entity.


KSY is outsourcing small projects to private yards

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bluesky

The Ronin said:


> The 4th C13B corvette for the Bangladeshi navy started its first trials at sea on October 1st.
> BTW the helicopter is just a mockup and is used to test performance on the helipad


Sea Platforms
*China launches fourth and final Type C13B corvette for Bangladesh Navy*
*Gabriel Dominguez, London* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
09 April 2018






On 8 April China launched the fourth and final Type C13B corvette on order for the BN, according to a local news report. Source: Via cjdby.net
China’s Wuchang Shipbuilding Industry Group has launched the fourth and final Shadhinota-class (Type C13B) corvette on order for the Bangladesh Navy (BN), according to a news report published on the cjdby.net website.

The launch ceremony for the 90 m-long warship, which has been named _Prottasha_(with pennant number F114), was held at the company’s shipyard in Wuhan on 8 April: about two months after third-of-class _Shongram_ was launched at the same location.

The vessels follow BNS _Shadhinota_ (F111) and BNS _Prottoy_ (F112), both of which were launched in Wuhan in late 2014 and were commissioned into the BN in March 2016, according to _Jane’s Fighting Ships._

However, images show that, unlike the first two ships of the class, the latest two appear to be equipped with a more advanced phased-array radar, which, according to the website sina.com, could be the SR2410C 3-D multifunctional radar, although no official confirmation has emerged.

The Type C13B corvettes, the design of which is based on China’s Type 056 corvettes, have a beam of 11 m, a draught of 4.4 m and a full-load displacement of 1,330 tonnes. Top speed is approximately 25 kt. Each of the ships has a complement of 78, including 60 crew and 18 officers.

The Type C13B class is fitted with a 76 mm H/PJ-26 main gun, two 30 mm H/PJ-17-1 close-in weapon systems, a FL-3000N eight-cell launcher for surface-to-air missiles, four C-802 surface-to-surface missiles, and a helipad.

While the combat systems of the Type C13B are broadly similar to those of the Type 056, the BN ships lack a sonar system and anti-submarine weapons

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

bluesky said:


> Sea Platforms
> *China launches fourth and final Type C13B corvette for Bangladesh Navy*
> *Gabriel Dominguez, London* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
> 09 April 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On 8 April China launched the fourth and final Type C13B corvette on order for the BN, according to a local news report. Source: Via cjdby.net
> China’s Wuchang Shipbuilding Industry Group has launched the fourth and final Shadhinota-class (Type C13B) corvette on order for the Bangladesh Navy (BN), according to a news report published on the cjdby.net website.
> 
> The launch ceremony for the 90 m-long warship, which has been named _Prottasha_(with pennant number F114), was held at the company’s shipyard in Wuhan on 8 April: about two months after third-of-class _Shongram_ was launched at the same location.
> 
> The vessels follow BNS _Shadhinota_ (F111) and BNS _Prottoy_ (F112), both of which were launched in Wuhan in late 2014 and were commissioned into the BN in March 2016, according to _Jane’s Fighting Ships._
> 
> However, images show that, unlike the first two ships of the class, the latest two appear to be equipped with a more advanced phased-array radar, which, according to the website sina.com, could be the SR2410C 3-D multifunctional radar, although no official confirmation has emerged.
> 
> The Type C13B corvettes, the design of which is based on China’s Type 056 corvettes, have a beam of 11 m, a draught of 4.4 m and a full-load displacement of 1,330 tonnes. Top speed is approximately 25 kt. Each of the ships has a complement of 78, including 60 crew and 18 officers.
> 
> The Type C13B class is fitted with a 76 mm H/PJ-26 main gun, two 30 mm H/PJ-17-1 close-in weapon systems, a FL-3000N eight-cell launcher for surface-to-air missiles, four C-802 surface-to-surface missiles, and a helipad.
> 
> While the combat systems of the Type C13B are broadly similar to those of the Type 056, the BN ships lack a sonar system and anti-submarine weapons


who names the ships... i mean really, what happened to the days they were named after famous bengal commanders


----------



## The Ronin

Navy and Coast Guard in one frame.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

First look at Bangladesh Navy's new ocean hydrographic survey ship. The vessel is equipped with a helicopter landing deck and specialised European machinery for undertaking scientific research and survey. It can sustain itself for nearly a month with a crew of 120 personnel.

The ship is being constructed in Bangladesh. Its the first time such an advanced ship of this class is being built in Bangladesh. Fully indigenous design and manufacturing.

#BDMilitary.com Exclusive #BangladeshNavy










New generation catamaran hulled Combat diving boat of Bangladesh Navy currently under construction at Khulna Shipyard. An Australian company designed this diving boat. Two units are being built at present.

At present the Bangladesh Navy operates just one repurposed diving boat.

#BDMilitary.com Exclusive #BangladeshNavy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 509219









Padma Class. 

*Pennant Number * P 204

*Name *CGS Sonar Bangla

*Displacement *350 tonnes

*Motive Power* 2 Diesels and 2 shafts
*
Builder * Khulna Shipyard, Bangladesh (and Naval Contractor from China)
*
Ordered * 17 July 2016
*
Launched * 23 May 2018

50.4 metres (165 ft) long, 7.5 metres (25 ft) wide and 4.1 metres (13 ft) high. The vessel has a top speed of 23 knots (43 km/h). Her complement is 45 persons and can carry out missions lasting up to seven days at a time.

The ship is armed with two Oerlikon KBA 25 mm guns, one forward and one backward.


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Bilal9 said:


> Padma Class.
> 
> *Pennant Number * P 204
> 
> *Name *CGS Sonar Bangla
> 
> *Displacement *350 tonnes
> 
> *Motive Power* 2 Diesels and 2 shafts
> *
> Builder * Khulna Shipyard, Bangladesh (and Naval Contractor from China)
> *
> Ordered * 17 July 2016
> *
> Launched * 23 May 2018
> 
> 50.4 metres (165 ft) long, 7.5 metres (25 ft) wide and 4.1 metres (13 ft) high. The vessel has a top speed of 23 knots (43 km/h). Her complement is 45 persons and can carry out missions lasting up to seven days at a time.
> 
> The ship is armed with two Oerlikon KBA 25 mm guns, one forward and one backward.


No water cannon?


----------



## Zarvan

*Bangladesh Navy seeks new patrol craft, anti-aircraft missiles for corvettes*

Bangladesh’s Defence Ministry is seeking responses to a tender for five patrol craft for the country’s navy.

According to the tender, the patrol craft should have a proven design with a length of approximately 50–52 m, a beam of 7–8 m, a maximum draught of 2 m, and a displacement of between 270 and 320 tonnes. It should be steel-hulled with an aluminium superstructure.

The vessel should be powered by two diesel engines driving two shafts, and an electrical power generation equipment that would need to be of ‘western origin’. Weapons to be mounted on the craft include a Type 61 twin 37 mm gun, and two 20 mm Oerlikon cannons.

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options at* ihsmarkit.com/janes






To read the full article, Client Login
(135 of 230 words)

https://www.janes.com/article/84139...ol-craft-anti-aircraft-missiles-for-corvettes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Flynn Swagmire said:


> No water cannon?



Water cannons can be fitted after the fact. In addition to firefighting, they are belligerence control equipment for rogue foreign fishermen typically and the need has not arisen yet. AK-47 rounds (or 25 mm rounds) are effective enough for now.

AFAIK - these aren't meant for firefighting roles, tugboats are.

Most large seagoing tugs made in Bangladesh do have water cannons.


----------



## mb444

Bilal9 said:


> Water cannons can be fitted after the fact. In addition to firefighting, they are belligerence control equipment for rogue foreign fishermen typically and the need has not arisen yet. AK-47 rounds (or 25 mm rounds) are effective enough for now.
> 
> AFAIK - these aren't meant for firefighting roles, tugboats are.
> 
> Most large seagoing tugs made in Bangladesh do have water cannons.




The guy was being sarcastic..... BN ships seems to be under armed in every case and the troll was just playing on that issue I think.

Navy assets I suppose should not be equipped with water cannons....probably not even coast guards ... it's a joke "weapon" and I do not think he meant water cannons for fire fighting scenarios

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Avicenna

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 511051
> View attachment 511052
> View attachment 511053



What is the significance of this?


----------



## Bilal9

Avicenna said:


> What is the significance of this?



He may be confused on what type of vessel a 'Patrol Craft' is...


----------



## Avisheik

Avicenna said:


> What is the significance of this?



Those are the type 053h3 frigate. I think bangladesh gov is thinking about purchasing them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## muhammadali233

Bilal9 said:


> Padma Class.
> 
> *Pennant Number * P 204
> 
> *Name *CGS Sonar Bangla
> 
> *Displacement *350 tonnes
> 
> *Motive Power* 2 Diesels and 2 shafts
> *
> Builder * Khulna Shipyard, Bangladesh (and Naval Contractor from China)
> *
> Ordered * 17 July 2016
> *
> Launched * 23 May 2018
> 
> 50.4 metres (165 ft) long, 7.5 metres (25 ft) wide and 4.1 metres (13 ft) high. The vessel has a top speed of 23 knots (43 km/h). Her complement is 45 persons and can carry out missions lasting up to seven days at a time.
> 
> The ship is armed with two Oerlikon KBA 25 mm guns, one forward and one backward.


thats a big fishing boat


----------



## bdslph

Michael Corleone said:


> who names the ships... i mean really, what happened to the days they were named after famous bengal commanders



u do know that BAL is in power


----------



## Michael Corleone

bdslph said:


> u do know that BAL is in power


:/


----------



## Abdul_Jalil

I hear in some military post that there is a facility of installing anti ship missiles in our Padma class OPV and Minerva class vessel of coast gurd. Can anyone tell me about the name of the missile, Fire control radar etc.


----------



## ghost250

Today's navy base inauguration program officially confirmed the purchase of two type-053h3 frigates..
credit-BDMIL

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## UKBengali

shourov323 said:


> Today's navy base inauguration program officially confirmed the purchase of two type-053h3 frigates..
> credit-BDMIL
> View attachment 515396




These are being ordered to fill the gap while the next-gen frigates start coming into service in the early 2020s.

Best thing about them is that BN will get another two ships with SAM missiles, and so increasing the ability of the fleet to defend against air-attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

Joint Exercise between Bangladesh Navy & US Navy named "Ex- CARAT-2018" in Bangladesh

Bangladesh Naval aviators along with Air force pilots & US Navy pilots flying with P-8A Poseidon.

PC- Respective BAF pilot

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghost250

taken from official BN calender..

credit-BDMIL

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bd_4_ever

So 2 new frigates?

Is this under the previous 4 that we were supposed to receive from China? Or are they new purchases? Given the level of expansion in BN, I am failing to even keep a track.


----------



## Bilal9

bd_4_ever said:


> So 2 new frigates?
> 
> Is this under the previous 4 that we were supposed to receive from China? Or are they new purchases? Given the level of expansion in BN, I am failing to even keep a track.



These two are stopgap measures (air defense frigates). The four new ones (some say eventually six) to be built locally (not in China) will take longer to plan and build and these two aren't a part of the new ones. I believe that is a good thing. 

Negotiation with the Chinese yards may have fallen through so the Navy is looking for new external technology partners in the West.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## UKBengali

Bilal9 said:


> These two are stopgap measures (air defense frigates). The four new ones (some say eventually six) to be built locally (not in China) will take longer to plan and build and these two aren't a part of the new ones. I believe that is a good thing.
> 
> Negotiation with the Chinese yards may have fallen through so the Navy is looking for new external technology partners in the West.



6 frigates will be built in BD next decade.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mb444

BN needs to finalise a partner and get on with it. I would go with UK if possible due to similarity in operational setup etc. If not then the French who do not subscribe to "international doctrine" in times of war.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UKBengali

mb444 said:


> BN needs to finalise a partner and get on with it. I would go with UK if possible due to similarity in operational setup etc. If not then the French who do not subscribe to "international doctrine" in times of war.



BN wants to make sure that it gets a partner that will transfer as much ToT as possible. It also wants to make sure the frigates meet all anticipated specs for the next 2-3 decades.

Once these two frigates and the two Corvettes from China arrive before the middle of next year, BD will have complete dominance over the savages.

New frigates are more designed to provide deterrence against Indian Navy as they will be so powerful they can deal with both the MAF and MN if BAF do not up their game.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mb444

UKBengali said:


> BN wants to make sure that it gets a partner that will transfer as much ToT as possible. It also wants to make sure the frigates meet all anticipated specs for the next 2-3 decades.
> 
> Once these two frigates and the two Corvettes from China arrive before the middle of next year, BD will have complete dominance over the savages.
> 
> New frigates are more designed to provide deterrence against Indian Navy as they will be so powerful they can deal with both the MAF and MN if BAF do not up their game.



Let's hope so.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Two frigates will be built in foreign shipyards... the rest four in bd... I hope bd chooses either British or French designs...
South Korean option is too light and modding it like BNS BB will just be costly

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Michael Corleone said:


> Two frigates will be built in foreign shipyards... the rest four in bd... I hope bd chooses either British or French designs...
> South Korean option is too light and modding it like BNS BB will just be costly


Depend on which design you chose, they offered us their kddx design


----------



## Michael Corleone

Marine Rouge said:


> Depend on which design you chose, they offered us their kddx design
> 
> View attachment 520607


Are these 3000 tons ?


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 520676
> View attachment 520677
> View attachment 520678
> View attachment 520679
> View attachment 520680
> View attachment 520681


Where’s the 522!?


----------



## LKJ86

Michael Corleone said:


> Where’s the 522!?


https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/bangladesh-navy.168818/page-308#post-10905261


----------



## Nike

Michael Corleone said:


> Are these 3000 tons ?



6000 ton design


----------



## Michael Corleone

The Ronin said:


> But your admin suddenly changed tone and said only 3500 tons frigate is possible now.


idk, the competition hasn't been held yet and no final discussion has taken place after the chinese offer was rejected.


The Ronin said:


> Costlier than European option?


no, but certainly goes up close


----------



## ghost250

so,according to some high ranking officals of BN, the construction of two more durgom class ASW lpc will start very soon..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Where is the secondhand China frigates for Bd? This already late November

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghost250

Marine Rouge said:


> Where is the secondhand China frigates for Bd? This already late November


really,r u this dumb??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

shourov323 said:


> really,r u this dumb??



Just wanna know this is another hoax or not

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghost250

Marine Rouge said:


> Just wanna know this is another hoax or not


plz go back to previous page..nd this news is confimred by chinese source,BN source,by navy cheif ,dgdp tender source,bangladesh navys official tv pgrm (anirbaan)... do u want more??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Marine Rouge said:


> Just wanna know this is another hoax or not



This has been confirmed by pictures at the builder/refurbisher docks and multiple Chinese forum sources with images.

I would not call it a hoax.

Unlike other neighboring countries far larger than us - we Bangladeshis are our worst skeptic and critic, if you haven't seen already. 

Most everything discussed here more or less has some shred of truth in it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avicenna

Marine Rouge said:


> Just wanna know this is another hoax or not



Stop embarrassing yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

shourov323 said:


> View attachment 522882
> 
> plz go back to previous page..nd this news is confimred by chinese source,BN source,by navy cheif ,dgdp tender source,bangladesh navys official tv pgrm (anirbaan)... do u want more??



What the significant of this pic? You should know better than me Bd Navy using prefix F followed by serial number for their own frigates number. And i am not found in any China sources there is refit programme for Bd Navy whose the hull got Bd number like what happened during Abu Bakar and Ali Haider cases. 

So when the ships will joint BN ? 


Bilal9 said:


> This has been confirmed by pictures at the builder/refurbisher docks and multiple Chinese forum sources with images.
> 
> I would not call it a hoax.
> 
> Unlike other neighboring countries far larger than us - we Bangladeshis are our worst skeptic and critic, if you haven't seen already.
> 
> Most everything discussed here more or less has some shred of truth in it.



I am asking the progress and clarification here. Some project even with the most utmost seret ones always leave evidence. And this supposed project had going on since last year or even before.



Avicenna said:


> Stop embarrassing yourself.



Nah, you will never know who will be more embarassed in the end.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avicenna

Marine Rouge said:


> What the significant of this pic? You should know better than me Bd Navy using prefix F followed by serial number for their own frigates number. And i am not found in any China sources there is refit programme for Bd Navy whose the hull got Bd number like what happened during Abu Bakar and Ali Haider cases.
> 
> So when the ships will joint BN ?
> 
> 
> I am asking the progress and clarification here. Some project even with the most utmost seret ones always leave evidence. And this supposed project had going on since last year or even before.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, you will never know who will be more embarassed in the end.



You don't even make sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Marine Rouge said:


> What the significant of this pic? You should know better than me Bd Navy using prefix F followed by serial number for their own frigates number. And i am not found in any China sources there is refit programme for Bd Navy whose the hull got Bd number like what happened during Abu Bakar and Ali Haider cases.



F number pennants will not be painted on prior to (close to the time of) transfer in BN hands (meaning when trials, transfer ceremonies formally completed and the ships are sure to leave Chinese yards for international waters). Ships sitting in builder's yards during refurb process don't get buyer navy's pennant F numbers early on, AFAIK.



> So when the ships will joint BN ?



Who knows - these are interim gap-filling measures before we build our own indigenous lead frigates. Why are you so worried? You know of any Myanmar Navy plans?



> I am asking the progress and clarification here. Some project even with the most utmost seret ones always leave evidence. And this supposed project had going on since last year or even before.



And it may go on even longer. Some refurb and re-equipping jobs take far longer if the yard is busy (and regardless of conditions in a Russian yard, for example). I'd rather have the job done right, not finished hurriedly with some issue that cannot be corrected later and needs a costly return to the yard. Job is in the builders' hands, let them finish it.

So if these actually turn out to be hoaxes, what is it to anyone? It is what it is. But when Senior Navy personnel talk about something, those aren't normally hoaxes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

Marine Rouge said:


> Nah, you will never know who will be more embarassed in the end.


looks like burmese yaba reached your shores

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Ronin



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## monitor

Some big news probably coming for our armed force's after Russia Bangladesh defense talks concluded. For Navy we are expecting aip submarine capable of launching cruise missile by Russian state back credit. A squadron of SU-30 maritime strike aircraft too are coming.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Avicenna

monitor said:


> Some big news probably coming for our armed force's after Russia Bangladesh defense talks concluded. For Navy we are expecting aip submarine capable of launching cruise missile by Russian state back credit. A squadron of summer-30 maritime strike aircraft too are coming.



What’s a summer-30?


----------



## monitor

Avicenna said:


> What’s a summer-30?



In fact SU-30 .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghost250



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mb444

monitor said:


> Some big news probably coming for our armed force's after Russia Bangladesh defense talks concluded. For Navy we are expecting aip submarine capable of launching cruise missile by Russian state back credit. A squadron of SU-30 maritime strike aircraft too are coming.



Clarification please... is the subs news a hope and jet news a confirmed position or are both acquisitions something you are hoping for but there are no confirmations yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

shourov323 said:


> View attachment 524969


why are their chinese along with russians?


----------



## Destranator

monitor said:


> Some big news probably coming for our armed force's after Russia Bangladesh defense talks concluded. For Navy we are expecting aip submarine capable of launching cruise missile by Russian state back credit. A squadron of SU-30 maritime strike aircraft too are coming.



Please post link of this news, thanks. Which Russian bank is financing this? What are the terms? How many units are being proposed?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

mb444 said:


> Clarification please... is the subs news a hope and jet news a confirmed position or are both acquisitions something you are hoping for but there are no confirmations yet.





Al-Ansar said:


> Please post link of this news, thanks. Which Russian bank is pfinancing this? What are the terms? How many units are being proposed?



Source is bdmilitary. As per their inside information Russia offered Amur class sub with VLS etc. Along with for army T-90 main battle tank and Tor air defense system are offered. Before official nothing concrete but some big ticket items are coming sure.


----------



## Destranator

monitor said:


> Source is bdmilitary. As per their inside information Russia offered Amur class sub with VLS etc. Along with for army T-90 main battle tank and Tor air defense system are offered. Before official nothing concrete but some big ticket items are coming sure.



Brother, Bdmilitary only claimed that the Russia talks have "cleared the way" for deals while you said in your previous post "Su-30s ARE coming".

Besides, Bdmilitary has made claims such as "cleared the way", " in final stages", etc. a million times over the last decade but jack has materialised.

Please make sure to provide caveats when posting about "possible" purchases to prevent the discussion from becoming another source of ridicule.

Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TopCat

Al-Ansar said:


> Brother, Bdmilitary only claimed the Russia talks have "cleared the way" for deals while you claimed in your previous post "Su-30s ARE coming".
> Besides, Bdmilitary has made claims such as "cleared the way", " in final stages", etc. a million times over the last decade but Jack has materialised.
> 
> Please make sure to provide caviats when posting about "possible" purchases to prevent the discussion from becoming another laughing stock.
> 
> Thanks.


As far as I know Panstir-S2 is going to be purchased for Rooppur.
The price they will be asking for T-90 or Amur will be a no go for BD. SU-30 is already off the table since long. So sleep well.


----------



## ghost250

Michael Corleone said:


> why are their chinese along with russians?


They arent chinese,i think..just look at those flags behind them..only two flags visible there..bangladesh and russia..

http://www.ispr.gov.bd/চট্টগ্রামস্থ-নেভাল-একাডে/


Bangladesh navy will buy long range MPA.....nd beside this, two 53h3 ,two c13b corvette,mpa nd anti submarine helicopter will join our fleet very soon ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tanveer666

shourov323 said:


> They arent chinese,i think..just look at those flags behind them..only two flags visible there..bangladesh and russia..
> 
> http://www.ispr.gov.bd/চট্টগ্রামস্থ-নেভাল-একাডে/
> 
> 
> Bangladesh navy will buy long range MPA.....nd beside this, two 53h3 ,two c13b corvette,mpa nd anti submarine helicopter will join our fleet very soon ...


Arr the type 53h3 coming next year


----------



## ghost250

*Kenyan Coast Guard Service (KCGS) commissions Bangladesh Made Ship*

*https://frontlinebd.com/kenyan-coas...f9jv18fFYPY98fiAhoj1yh6l9UPupanqof9fIhige-smA*

*The new Kenyan Coast Guard Service (KCGS) has commissioned their first vessel named OPV Doria in the launching ceremony of KCGS in November 19, 2018. The launching ceremony of KCGS was auspicated by Uhuru Kenyatta, the honorable president of Kenya. The ceremony was held at Liwatoni Fisheries Complex in Mombasa. The Western Marine Shipyard, a famous shipbuilders company of Bangladesh, built the offshore patrol vessel (OPV) for Kenya & it was handed over to Kenya’s Ministry of Fisheries, Livestock & Agriculture in August, 2017.

Specifications of OPV Doria: Type : Offshore patrol vessel (OPV)


Material : Steel & aluminum
LXBXD : 54.7X8.9X5 metres
Draft : 2.4 meters
Speed : 35 knot
Capacity : 60 passenger + 12 crews
Armaments : 1X 20mm Oerlikon gun
The OPV Doria also has three devits of launching boats & a helicopter deck. The building project of another offshore patrol vessel (OPV) for Kenya is going on. The KCGS will use these vessels for protecting fisheries, ensuring maritime security & safety, preventing smuggling, protecting the maritime ecosystem & wealth, operating SAR missions during any natural disaster & supporting the armed forces in the time of war.
*



Tanveer666 said:


> Arr the type 53h3 coming next year


most probably..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Marine Rouge said:


> What the significant of this pic? You should know better than me Bd Navy using prefix F followed by serial number for their own frigates number. And i am not found in any China sources there is refit programme for Bd Navy whose the hull got Bd number like what happened during Abu Bakar and Ali Haider cases.
> 
> So when the ships will joint BN ?
> 
> 
> I am asking the progress and clarification here. Some project even with the most utmost seret ones always leave evidence. And this supposed project had going on since last year or even before.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, you will never know who will be more embarassed in the end.



do you come here to induce hatred for the flags you show?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

Dockyard and engineering works limited (DEW) will build 3 Catamaran Hull Diving Boat, 4 Rigid Hull Inflatable Boat and one 680 tons Floating Crane for navy.

http://www.dewbn.com/front/TenderNo...tUMktTItws3HYazIGzV5vm7YDpvbl1WLCok5nlc8kHovA

And Khula Shipyard Limited (KSY) *probably* moving ahead with the corvette project. Who knows why they inserted that cancerous DUB's video link here.

https://www.khulnashipyard.com/news...WP6wtVh8xEY6vqgJHM9q0cLwo91eStpJWHycIdtTCo8XE

news report from 10th December, 1976 on BNS Umar Farooq (F-16).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9




----------



## The Ronin

BNS Sher-e-Bangla is the first full-fledged naval base being developed for the Bangladesh Navy as part of the development vision of Bangladesh Armed Forces Forces Goal 2030. With an area of 500 acre this will be the largest naval base of Bangladesh Navy. Of those 200 acres of land for the naval base and 300 acres of land is going on for naval aviation and submarine operations.

On 20 November 2013 Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina laid the foundation for BNS Sher-e-Bangla at Rabnabad, Patuakhli. On 2 January 2018 The Executive Committee of the National Economic Council (ECNEC) approved project titled ''Establishment of BNS Sher-e-Bangla Patuakhali' worth Taka 1,081.50 crore. The project will be overseen by The Ministry of Defence, Bangladesh Navy and the Engineer in Chief Section of Bangladesh Army. It is expected to be finished by June 2021.

According to Bangladeshi officials main role and functions of this base will be to provide maritime & coastal protection, “air support” at the seaport and its adjacent areas, and resisting attack from external enemy.

The naval base project, BNS Sher-e-Bangla Patuakhali, will be implemented from June 2018 to June 2021 at an estimated cost of Tk 1,081.50 crore. The entire fund will come from the state coffer. Talking about the BNS Sher-e Bangla project, the minister said the new naval base will have some 5,000 military and civil members.

BNS Sher-e-Bangla will have its own slipway as well, which will be under construction now soon.

https://www.dhakatribune.com/bangla...NcorRVwdZIdMSNp5TBaACkhKkku_gCZeI_Os_MIiy8VBE

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The Ronin

Bangladesh Navy's submarine hunting force on the move!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Tanveer666

The Ronin said:


> Bangladesh Navy's submarine hunting force on the move!


Say, whatever happened to the ASW helo tender?


----------



## Bilal9

Tanveer666 said:


> Say, whatever happened to the ASW helo tender?



I thought AW159 (two units) were already ordered.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tanveer666

Bilal9 said:


> I thought AW159 (two units) were already ordered.


Damn, must have been asleep. When did this happen?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Tanveer666 said:


> Damn, must have been asleep. When did this happen?



QUWA reported it - and they are quite reliable, as I have seen. Tender conditions favor Finmeccanica and Leonardo to be in good position to supply, hence AW 159 is definitely the platform of choice.

Don't quote me - but I saw some images one of the pilots training in Italy for these helis. Maybe here and someone can confirm.

https://quwa.org/2016/11/30/bangladesh-is-seeking-two-anti-submarine-warfare-helicopters/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

The Ronin said:


> WTF!! Why?!




He does not really know. Just what he thinks will happen.

It may turn out this way, as I think for the next 5 years BN finances will be stretched as they need a huge initial capital costs in order to set up the infrastructure to build the first of the nex-generation frigates and roll out the first frigates that will be more expensive than later ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> QUWA reported it - and they are quite reliable, as I have seen. Tender conditions favor Finmeccanica and Leonardo to be in good position to supply, hence AW 159 is definitely the platform of choice.
> 
> Don't quote me - but I saw some images one of the pilots training in Italy for these helis. Maybe here and someone can confirm.
> 
> https://quwa.org/2016/11/30/bangladesh-is-seeking-two-anti-submarine-warfare-helicopters/


i don't remember exactly but i think i too have seen photos of them and the news somewhere mentioned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

The Ronin said:


> Why so late?


because airforce, for now navy will concentrate on the base construction and the frigate project...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

The Ronin said:


> But by then MN will get their sub and what a BN officer stated earlier about having six sub by 2030 won't be accomplished.


the order itself will be done much before... the estimated arrival will be around starting 2025

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

Bangladesh Navy's new integrated operations room - where BN controls all its warships. It has combat data link, GPS, radar and other technical equipment.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Michael Corleone

The Ronin said:


> Bangladesh Navy's new integrated operations room - where BN controls all its warships. It has combat data link, GPS, radar and other technical equipment.


i wonder who this pot bellied guy is

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> i wonder who this pot bellied guy is





I was going to make some snide comment then I realized it might be one of our PDF posters. 

Why offend? 

But I guess this guy never met a plate of Biryani he didn't like....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

The Bangladesh Navy will purchase one sailing ship for training naval cadets. 

http://www.ispr.gov.bd/চট্টগ্রামস্থ...hmuxKghlrzaHaoqpYU4KyVVi8uhF0gHlfniO-KhGsWMCU


----------



## AMG_12

The Ronin said:


> Bangladesh Navy's new integrated operations room - where BN controls all its warships. It has combat data link, GPS, radar and other technical equipment.


Aren't command & control rooms supposed to be underground? I mean a single strike could render it useless and cause confusion, incoordination.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Game.Invade said:


> Aren't command & control rooms supposed to be underground? I mean a single strike could render it useless and cause confusion, incoordination.


that's what i was thinking... why is it close to windows... i reckon this is a weather/ ship monitoring station...
even the af war room is sealed from outside world... this seems stupid

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

AW-109 SAR helicopter of Bangladesh Navy fitted with M-240L door mounted Machine Gun

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

*Aurangzeb Chowdhury new chief of Bangladesh Navy*
Senior Correspondent, bdnews24.com

Published: 20 Jan 2019 09:14 PM BdST Updated: 20 Jan 2019 09:16 PM BdST

*AMMM Aurangzeb Chowdhury is the new chief of Bangladesh Navy.*

The appointment was announced in a circular issued by the defence ministry on Sunday.









The rear admiral had been serving as director general of Bangladesh Coastguard. He will be promoted to the rank of vice admiral before he takes on his new role on Jan 26.

The outgoing Chief of Naval Staff Admiral Mohammad Nizamuddin Ahmed’s term in office will come to an end on Jan 26.

https://bdnews24.com/bangladesh/201...vIkKdLouSRmhWZoT4pituyxT0V3v0B7szuthNC-lY63Jg


----------



## Michael Corleone

The Ronin said:


> *Aurangzeb Chowdhury new chief of Bangladesh Navy*
> Senior Correspondent, bdnews24.com
> 
> Published: 20 Jan 2019 09:14 PM BdST Updated: 20 Jan 2019 09:16 PM BdST
> 
> *AMMM Aurangzeb Chowdhury is the new chief of Bangladesh Navy.*
> 
> The appointment was announced in a circular issued by the defence ministry on Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rear admiral had been serving as director general of Bangladesh Coastguard. He will be promoted to the rank of vice admiral before he takes on his new role on Jan 26.
> 
> The outgoing Chief of Naval Staff Admiral Mohammad Nizamuddin Ahmed’s term in office will come to an end on Jan 26.
> 
> https://bdnews24.com/bangladesh/201...vIkKdLouSRmhWZoT4pituyxT0V3v0B7szuthNC-lY63Jg


wait, we will not have an admiral? why not extend the terms so that the officers can rise up to admiral rank before taking on positions as chief

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> wait, we will not have an admiral? why not extend the terms so that the officers can rise up to admiral rank before taking on positions as chief



In many Navies (smaller ones especially), the rank of Vice admiral, which is a three star rank commissioned officer is designated as the chief of the Navy and the senior-most high-ranking official. In the Royal Australian Navy, the rank of vice admiral is held by the Chief of Navy, same with Poland, France, Philippines etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Avicenna

Any news on the Frigates?


----------



## Destranator

Michael Corleone said:


> wait, we will not have an admiral? why not extend the terms so that the officers can rise up to admiral rank before taking on positions as chief


He will most likely be promoted to Admiral soon although the fleet size does not justify this.

Many developed nations with larger fleets are led by VADMs. Only third world hellholes are eager to over-promote.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Al-Ansar said:


> He will most likely be promoted to Admiral soon although the fleet size does not justify this.
> 
> Many developed nations with larger fleets are led by VADMs. Only third world hellholes are eager to over-promote.


aren't you supposed to complete some degree to graduate to this rank?


----------



## The Ronin

Ming Class submarine of Bangladesh Navy 

Maybe the best picture of this so far 

© Military Analysis Wing-MAW

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Beast

The Ronin said:


> Ming Class submarine of Bangladesh Navy
> 
> Maybe the best picture of this so far
> 
> © Military Analysis Wing-MAW



The interior is in fact quite modern. Type035G is not as obsolete as many think. There is a reason why BN bought it. Type035G in fact is not a very old submarine. The sound damping tite and newer engine can in fact significant reduced noise signature.

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/chinese-weapon-exports.273332/page-105#post-11157077

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Bilal9

No place for Coast Guard related stuff. So here it goes.


----------



## TopCat

Bilal9 said:


> No place for Coast Guard related stuff. So here it goes.


If anybody could remember, coast guard was formed out of private bill in the parliament. The bill was placed by the opposition and the ruling party lost in the vote as a lot of ruling party MPs were absent on the day the bill was placed for vote. Good old days of democracy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

TopCat said:


> If anybody could remember, coast guard was formed out of private bill in the parliament. The bill was placed by the opposition and the ruling party lost in the vote as a lot of ruling party MPs were absent on the day the bill was placed for vote. Good old days of democracy.



So we should thank the AL or BNP for the Coast Guard being formed?


----------



## TopCat

Bilal9 said:


> So we should thank the AL or BNP for the Coast Guard being formed?


It was a AL bill. BNP opposed it while in govt.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## monitor

TopCat said:


> It was a AL bill. BNP opposed it while in govt.



But ultimately formed during BNP rule in 1994.


----------



## Avicenna

Any word on the Type 053H3?


----------



## ghost250

Avicenna said:


> Any word on the Type 053H3?


no update..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Avicenna said:


> Any word on the Type 053H3?


Bdmilitary says still on sea trial

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

Bangladesh Navy officer attends an Electronic Warfare course at a Pakistan Navy training facility.
Defence relations between the two countries always remained strong regardless of the politics of the day.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## monitor

Some foreign people falsely claimed that the Bangladesh Navy's Type 035G submarines were having 1940s technology. Some Bangladeshis wrote these submarines were purchased for "training purposes only".

Both claims are FALSE.

Bangladesh Navy purchased the two submarines to defend the territorial integrity of Bangladesh. These submarines are fully operational and capable of conducting modern underwater warfare. They are armed with the latest generation torpedoes manufactured by China. The internals clearly show the modern interior of the submarine and high standards of the crew with good quality meals.

The truth is these submarines delivered a psychological blow against some neighbouring countries who never thought Bangladesh would grow a pair of b**s.

Bangladesh maintains the capability to fully overhaul and repair the Ming class submarines indigenously.

Bangladesh Navy submariners are sent directly to China's North Sea fleet in Dalian for training. BN also sent its offiers to UK, South Korea and Turkey to receive training on the latest submarine warfare techniques.

By 2020 the Bangladesh Navy will embark on new submarine acquisitions to expand the submarine warfare Commands capability. Two to three submarine bases are being built in Bangladesh currently. This should give an idea about what capabilities BN will hold by 2030.

Bangladesh Navy will maintain a deterrent capability against any foreign threats.


















Credit :bdmilitary.com

Reactions: Like Like:
 7


----------



## Michael Corleone

monitor said:


> Some foreign people falsely claimed that the Bangladesh Navy's Type 035G submarines were having 1940s technology. Some Bangladeshis wrote these submarines were purchased for "training purposes only".
> 
> Both claims are FALSE.
> 
> Bangladesh Navy purchased the two submarines to defend the territorial integrity of Bangladesh. These submarines are fully operational and capable of conducting modern underwater warfare. They are armed with the latest generation torpedoes manufactured by China. The internals clearly show the modern interior of the submarine and high standards of the crew with good quality meals.
> 
> The truth is these submarines delivered a psychological blow against some neighbouring countries who never thought Bangladesh would grow a pair of b**s.
> 
> Bangladesh maintains the capability to fully overhaul and repair the Ming class submarines indigenously.
> 
> Bangladesh Navy submariners are sent directly to China's North Sea fleet in Dalian for training. BN also sent its offiers to UK, South Korea and Turkey to receive training on the latest submarine warfare techniques.
> 
> By 2020 the Bangladesh Navy will embark on new submarine acquisitions to expand the submarine warfare Commands capability. Two to three submarine bases are being built in Bangladesh currently. This should give an idea about what capabilities BN will hold by 2030.
> 
> Bangladesh Navy will maintain a deterrent capability against any foreign threats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit :bdmilitary.com


i like the fact that the naval officers/ men ration their food and not indulge like madmen... they're the fittest among the armed forces on average... am yet to see a pot bellied navy member

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Michael Corleone said:


> i like the fact that the naval officers/ men ration their food and not indulge like madmen... they're the fittest among the armed forces on average... am yet to see a pot bellied navy member



They cant swim properly if they got much fat, worse they will be mistaken as bait for sharks. Joke aside, Navy and Marine personnel always the most fitted bunch among all branch, in any country even their vets.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghost250

Bangladesh Navy UDT/SEAL member with his South Korean instructors





#DTB

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

Inside a darked out BN ship.
The warships are darked out during operations to ensure lower chance of visual detection.
Notice how the LPC is decked out with the latest sensors.
Bangladesh Navy is having another four guided missile LPCs built at Khulna Shipyard to augment the four in service at present. These are virtually equivalent to light corvettes of most other navies.
#BDMilitary.com Exclusive #BangladeshNavy




Credit : BDMILITARY.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bilal9

monitor said:


> Inside a darked out BN ship.
> The warships are darked out during operations to ensure lower chance of visual detection.
> Notice how the LPC is decked out with the latest sensors.
> Bangladesh Navy is having another four guided missile LPCs built at Khulna Shipyard to augment the four in service at present. These are virtually equivalent to light corvettes of most other navies.
> #BDMilitary.com Exclusive #BangladeshNavy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit : BDMILITARY.COM



Out of the four new ones, I am expecting two to be fitted for ASW role....as fitted at present.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

Bangladesh Navy officers are taking training in Royal Malaysian Navy's training ship KD Gagah Samudera.





















Commanding Officer of BNS-PROTTOY, Capt Mirza Mohammad Mehedi Hassan and his ship welcomed by western fleet Commander of Royal malaysian navy at lumut naval base,Malaysia.

BNS-PROTTOY is expected to be in LNB for next 4 days starting today. The corvette will participate in an International Fleet Review as celebration of the 70th Anniversary of PLA(Navy).






















BNS Somudro Joy in LIMA '19 International Fleet Review in Malaysia.


































Bilal9 said:


> Out of the four new ones, I am expecting two to be fitted for ASW role....as fitted at present.



It clearly said four guided missile LPCs. So no room for torpedoes.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghost250

http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/20...WAYZjWmAuiDCi2yLVfshxFqwzPaGwYTSrnGx7irYhfSR4

*CSIC builds two light frigates for Bangladesh*

*BEIJING, April 3 (Xinhua) -- Two light frigates designed and built by the China Shipbuilding Industry Corporation (CSIC) for the Bangladeshi navy were delivered Wednesday.*

*The delivery ceremony was held at a CSIC base in Qidong, east China's Jiangsu Province.

Wu Xiaoguang, deputy general manager of CSIC, said the corporation had a long history of cooperation with the Bangladeshi navy. He expressed the hope that the cooperation for mutual benefits would be deepened.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Avicenna

shourov323 said:


> http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/20...WAYZjWmAuiDCi2yLVfshxFqwzPaGwYTSrnGx7irYhfSR4
> 
> *CSIC builds two light frigates for Bangladesh*
> 
> *BEIJING, April 3 (Xinhua) -- Two light frigates designed and built by the China Shipbuilding Industry Corporation (CSIC) for the Bangladeshi navy were delivered Wednesday.*
> 
> *The delivery ceremony was held at a CSIC base in Qidong, east China's Jiangsu Province.*
> 
> *Wu Xiaoguang, deputy general manager of CSIC, said the corporation had a long history of cooperation with the Bangladeshi navy. He expressed the hope that the cooperation for mutual benefits would be deepened.*



Remaining 2 Type 056?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghost250

Avicenna said:


> Remaining 2 Type 056?


yes...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

Avicenna said:


> Remaining 2 Type 056?


4 will be built in BD

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## UKBengali

BDforever said:


> 4 will be built in BD



BN is awesome. 
They are led by men with vision. 
Cannot wait for the nex-gen frigates to start coming into service.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Ronin

EOD (Explosive Ordnance Disposal) member of Bangladesh Naval Special Force SWADS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avisheik

BDforever said:


> 4 will be built in BD


 
I thought those were the LPCs not the corvette. I dunno man too much unverified info flying around


----------



## BDforever

Avisheik said:


> I thought those were the LPCs not the corvette. I dunno man too much unverified info flying around


both LPC and corvette, current FAC (M) boats will be decommissioned within 2025.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avisheik

BDforever said:


> both LPC and corvette, current FAC (M) boats will be decommissioned within 2025.



8 vessels?? Wow thats ambitious. But yea the navy might pull it off

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

চীনের China Ship building Industry Corporation (CSIC) বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনীর জন্য বানানো ২ টি Type-056 Guided missile corvette গতকাল অফিশিয়ালি হস্তান্তর করেছে।

জাহাজগুলো সফলতার সাথে তাদের সী ট্রায়াল সম্পন্ন করার পরে তা আনুষ্ঠানিকভাবে বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনীর হাতে হস্তান্তর করা হলো।চীনারা এটিকে corvettes এর বদলে Light Frigate বলে উল্লেখ করছে।

এই মাসের শেষ দিকে জাহাজ দুইটি দেশে এসে পৌছাবে।

বিস্তারিত- http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2019-04/03/c_137947179.htm…

See Translation








BNS Prottasha (F-114), The Type-056 Guided Missile corvette of Bangladesh Navy during sea trail

These corvettes are joining Bangladesh Naval fleet within April/May

PC- On Photo






428

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The Ronin

BN guided missile corvettes were handed over a few days ago by CSIC.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Avisheik

The Ronin said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=482277355642614



"Vietnam has been building up a decent naval capability too but its sailors are probably not as good as BNs." - Syed

Lol come on Syed. How are we going to make friends with you throwing shade.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghost250

Avisheik said:


> "Vietnam has been building up a decent naval capability too but its sailors are probably not as good as BNs." - Syed
> 
> Lol come on Syed. How are we going to make friends with you throwing shade.


do u want to start a troll fest ? why did u quote him here??syed vai ki bolse ,naa bolse eita apni bdmil e jaiya syed vai k direct ques koren..ajaira ei vlo thread gulao nosto korbn apni akhn



The Ronin said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=482277355642614
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BN guided missile corvettes were handed over a few days ago by CSIC.


r ei controversial post gulo share diyen na vai..shudhu shudhu thread ta nosto hbe..shudhu pic dwnload diye eikhane mere diyen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avisheik

shourov323 said:


> do u want to start a troll fest ? why did u quote him here??syed vai ki bolse ,naa bolse eita apni bdmil e jaiya syed vai k direct ques koren..ajaira ei vlo thread gulao nosto korbn apni akhn
> 
> 
> r ei controversial post gulo share diyen na vai..shudhu shudhu thread ta nosto hbe..shudhu pic dwnload diye eikhane mere diyen



Because it was quoted in the video that was posted lol. Bhai eikhane amar dosh ta ki, syed bullshit kotha lekhse and i pointed it out. If someone gets triggered by syed then thats their issue not mine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Guangzhou, China 
April 14, 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BDforever

LKJ86 said:


> Guangzhou, China
> April 14, 2019
> View attachment 553332
> View attachment 553333
> View attachment 553334


any news about frigate ?


----------



## LKJ86

BDforever said:


> any news about frigate ?


What frigate?


----------



## BDforever

LKJ86 said:


> What frigate?


2 old type053h3 has purchased


----------



## LKJ86

BDforever said:


> 2 old type053h3 has purchased


They still service in PLAN.


----------



## BDforever

LKJ86 said:


> They still service in PLAN.


they are suppose to join BN in this year

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

BDforever said:


> they are suppose to join BN in this year




Think it was said they will be transferred to BN next month.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

BDN will be pimping after they get these 2 corvettes and 2 refurbished 0353H...
Watch out for MM navy.


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=876887392666122





Radar console of Dornior Do-228NG MPA of Bangladesh Naval Aviation








BDforever said:


> any news about frigate ?



Deal will be signed in 16th July.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bilal9

The Ronin said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=876887392666122



The Kora class is the equivalent of our Chinese-made C13B's (056 class equivalent) but a bit older.

Although the dimensions are identical to our C13B (and with a helipad), the missile complement is different.

Our C13B missile fit-out consists of:

2 x 2 cell C-802A anti-ship missiles
1 x 8 cell FL-3000N (Chinese equivalent of the US RAM, Rolling Airframe Missile)
The Kora class missile fit-out is:

16 × Kh-35 (SS-N-25) SSM (4 x quad launchers)
SA-N-5 Grail launcher for air defence missile
The KORA class also consists of

2 × 30 mm 65-cal AK-630 CIWS
The C13B equivalent is

H/PJ-17 30mm Single-Barrel Naval Gun (much more upgraded than AK-630 on which it is based)
For its size, some would say that the Kora class is over-armed. But I feel that the C13b missile complement is more effective, given the armament (and of course sensors) is of a much more recent vintage.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tarpitz

TopCat said:


> BDN will be pimping after they get these 2 corvettes and 2 refurbished 0353H...
> Watch out for MM navy.


Again second-hand?
Already 30 yrs old and will have to give retire by 2030.


----------



## ghost250

tarpitz said:


> Again second-hand?
> Already 30 yrs old and will have to give retire by 2030.
> View attachment 553408


all those ships of this class(type-053h3) were commissionded between 2000-2005..then how they could be 30 years old??r u high on yaba alwyzz??

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## tarpitz

shourov323 said:


> all those ships of this class(type-053h3) were commissionded between 2000-2005..then how they could be 30 years old??r u high on yaba alwyzz??


Ha ha . . 
Museumlike second hand navy.
As long as you happy with your navy. . it is ok.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

tarpitz said:


> Ha ha . .
> Museumlike second hand navy.
> As long as you happy with your navy. . it is ok.



Those 'Museum-like' type-053h3's (Jiangwei II's with a 2015 mid-life upgrade) are more than a match for your Kyan-Sit-tha class which are your lead vessels, having better armament and far better sensors. They are quite similar in structure to Zulfiquar-class F22P that Pakistan built locally and had delivered from China and are quite agile for their size.

They are designed as interim defense measures by BN. After 2030-2035 they will be used as training vessels, just like our present Samudra Avijan class.

And don't even talk about matching our lead Bangabandhu class with anything in your naval inventory. Or the upcoming Medium size indigenous frigate build program which we have underway locally. I am more than positive that stealth will be part of the plan for the new four plus (probably six) frigates planned.

The 053H3 re-fit in China included:

ESM/EW suite/radars to similar systems from the Type 054
Replacement of the HQ-7 with the HHQ-10 short-range air defense missile
Replacement of the 4 x Type 76A 37mm guns with a new 2 x 30mm CIWS similar to the Gryazev-Shipunov AO-18K.
The fit-detail on the ones that Bangladesh are getting is classified, but may include even more up-to-date sensors from Western sources such as Kelvin Hughes, BAE and Thales.

So troll and talk shit about our Air-force all you want, but don't screw with our Navy....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

tarpitz said:


> Ha ha . .
> Museumlike second hand navy.
> As long as you happy with your navy. . it is ok.


way better than your riverian navy whose ships can't handle over sea state 4

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

tarpitz said:


> Ha ha . .
> Museumlike second hand navy.
> As long as you happy with your navy. . it is ok.


Your new ships don’t even float well


----------



## LKJ86

I see Bangladeshi sailors in downtown Guangzhou this morning.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## UKBengali

tarpitz said:


> Ha ha . .
> Museumlike second hand navy.
> As long as you happy with your navy. . it is ok.



4 brand new Type-056 corvettes not good enough?

2+ 6 indigenously built frigates from next year not good enough?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> Your new ships don’t even float well



I remember their Kyan-sit-tha class frigate had limits of operating at something ridiculously low like sea state 3 or something....



UKBengali said:


> 4 brand new Type-056 corvettes not good enough?
> 
> 2+ 6 indigenously built frigates from next year not good enough?



He's here to troll. No point in bringing logic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> I remember their Kyan-sit-tha class frigate had limits of operating at something ridiculously low like sea state 3 or something....


sea state 2... that thing has never been out in rough waters the draft is shallow af

compare our bangabandhu frigate and we can see how tough that thing is.... you can find videos of it if you dig enough....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

The Ronin said:


> It participated Republic of Singapore Navy International Maritime Review 2017


lucked out i guess xD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> lucked out i guess xD



Some of our 1200 ton mini cargo coasters skirt the coast (continental shelf) and go all the way to Singapore and back on a routine basis. No big deal. The max depth in the shelf is around 500-1000 feet. The shelf extends 50-100 miles out to sea...then a huge drop down to blue ocean depth of the high seas. I am sure their Kyan-Sit-Tha could do it with ease.

So logically the Kyan-Sit-Tha class can be considered the equivalent of two of our C13B's at most (some would say one) as a littoral combat platform, unlike the BB class which is a blue-water vessel.

But - as always, never underestimate your enemies.


----------



## Bilal9

Some of the recent classes of agile harbor patrol marine craft (coast guard attack boats) built at DEWBN. The size is larger than the outboard-equipped craft. The craft were not fitted with armament yet.









New batch 2XCoast Guard Inshore Patrol Vessel built at DEWBN

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> Some of our 1200 ton mini cargo coasters skirt the coast (continental shelf) and go all the way to Singapore and back on a routine basis. No big deal. The max depth in the shelf is around 500-1000 feet. The shelf extends 50-100 miles out to sea...then a huge drop down to blue ocean depth of the high seas. I am sure their Kyan-Sit-Tha could do it with ease.
> 
> So logically the Kyan-Sit-Tha class can be considered the equivalent of two of our C13B's at most (some would say one) as a littoral combat platform, unlike the BB class which is a blue-water vessel.
> 
> But - as always, never underestimate your enemies.


well yes, in littoral waters... those platforms are safe for the most part... but most if not all our ships have done deep ocean journey even during violent weather patterns

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The Ronin

Our new Type-056 Guided Missile corvettes in Malaysia during delivery sail. BNS Prottasha at Malaysia BNS Shongram is also there as both are on their delivery sail to BD.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Avicenna

The Ronin said:


> Our new Type-056 Guided Missile corvettes in Malaysia during delivery sail. BNS Prottasha at Malaysia BNS Shongram is also there as both are on their delivery sail to BD.



Wonderful to see!

Now this is what I'm talkin about!

InshAllah the 2 Type053H3 will be coming soon too!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## UKBengali

Avicenna said:


> Wonderful to see!
> 
> Now this is what I'm talkin about!
> 
> InshAllah the 2 Type053H3 will be coming soon too!




Yep, BN is the pride of the armed forces. They are going to become one very powerful fighting force when "Forces Goal 2030" is completed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fledgingwings

cant see the pictures.crossed thubnails.


----------



## sahureka2



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TopCat

sahureka2 said:


>


This ship look better than the previous two... looks like something changed in the design.. ?


----------



## ghost250

TopCat said:


> This ship look better than the previous two... looks like something changed in the design.. ?


this one is actually BNS prottoy...new ones pennant numbers are F113 nd F114..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

shourov323 said:


> this one is actually BNS prottoy...new ones pennant numbers are F113 nd F114..



So we have four in the class built at Wuchang now, F111 thorugh F114, 

_Shadhinota_
_Prottoy_
_Shongram_
_Prottasha_
I understand some will be built locally as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

TopCat said:


> This ship look better than the previous two... looks like something changed in the design.. ?



No design change but speculation is that we have a better radar in the last two.

The first two had Type 364 (*SR-64 *Seagull C) G-band [X frequency?] 2D air / sea search radar.

The recent batch has the* SR2410C* 3D multi-functional radar, which is a modular, highly reliable, countermeasure-resistant, medium-range air and surface surveillance system which enables surface/air search and fire-control simultaneously. More below (translated from Chinese):

*SR2410C* 3D multi-functional radar is a new generation of surface-to-air search radar for domestic surface ships. Its development has improved the target detection capability of navy surface ships and the competitiveness of naval surface ships in the international military trade market.

　　 According to the information provided by the researcher CSIC, the SR2410C is an S-band all-weather multi-phase phased array three-coordinate radar for completing air/island warning, providing target indications for weapon systems, and ship-to-air missile fire control systems. Cooperate with the task of guiding the missile, and work with the enemy and the enemy to complete the identification of the enemy and me. Suitable for installation on mobile platforms (such as shipboard, vehicle platforms) or fixed stations.

For domestic surface ships, whether it is upgrading domestic low-light surface ships or exporting abroad, a new radar is needed to improve the detection capability. This is the SR2410C 3-coordinate radar.

The SR2410C radar uses a planar phased array antenna. There is also a long line antenna below it. The SR2410C radar antenna should use two-dimensional electronic scanning technology. After the beam detects the target, it can quickly turn around. Re-confirmation, which improves the radar target information update rate, can better combat high-speed, high-mobility targets and cluster target saturation attacks, and greatly improves the detection capability of domestic light-weight surface ships. It should be pointed out that China has successfully implemented compact ship-to-air missiles, such as the FM 3000 anti-aircraft missiles disclosed by Zhuhai Air Show. The missiles are small in size and light in weight. They use the latest active radar guidance technology, and the maximum interception distance can reach 30 kilometers, which is related to SR2410C. This comprises good multi-target interception capability, so that domestic light-weight surface ships have better anti-saturation attack capability.

Using the SR2410C radar and the FM 3000 missile, the two can be combined into a new generation of ship-to-air missile system. This system is installed on the domestic export-type medium-light surface ship, thus forming a mini anti-aircraft missile, which is for small and medium-sized country is very attractive and contributes to the export of domestic surface ships.

Here's a video (the sloppy narration and accent drove me up the wall but the information was rather accurate I'd say).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghost250

Bilal9 said:


> So we have four in the class built at Wuchang now, F111 thorugh F114,
> 
> _Shadhinota_
> _Prottoy_
> _Shongram_
> _Prottasha_
> I understand some will be built locally as well.


Bangladesh Navy has received their second pair of new Type-056 Guided Missile Corvettes 

কিছুক্ষন আগে বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনীর নতুন ২ টি Type-056 কর্ভেট চট্টগ্রাম নেভাল জেটিতে পৌছেছে।জাহাজদুটি গতমাসের শেষ দিকে বাংলাদেশের হাতে তুলে দেয়া হয়।

#DTB

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The Ronin



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghost250

The Ronin said:


>


fl-3000s range is 18 km??!!


----------



## UKBengali

shourov323 said:


> fl-3000s range is 18 km??!!



9km against all targets and 6km against supersonic targets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghost250

UKBengali said:


> 9km against all targets and 6km against supersonic targets.


um talking about this bro...


----------



## Michael Corleone

shourov323 said:


> um talking about this bro...
> View attachment 556405


suffice to say these aren't shooting down no fighter jets

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

shourov323 said:


> Bangladesh Navy has received their second pair of new Type-056 Guided Missile Corvettes
> 
> কিছুক্ষন আগে বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনীর নতুন ২ টি Type-056 কর্ভেট চট্টগ্রাম নেভাল জেটিতে পৌছেছে।জাহাজদুটি গতমাসের শেষ দিকে বাংলাদেশের হাতে তুলে দেয়া হয়।
> 
> #DTB



I am guessing commissioning will happen soon.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> I am guessing commissioning will happen soon.


yeah after those dornier aircrafts and the frigates arrive... in about 2 weeks time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

Michael Corleone said:


> suffice to say these aren't shooting down no fighter jets



Range is too short to attack fighter jets that launch missiles or glide bombs.
They would be useful if any fighters come in close to try low-level bombing though.
The FL-3000N system is really designed to protect the ship and any very close by against sea-skimming cruise missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

Female members of Royal Malaysian Navy onboard BNS Sangram (F-113), the guided missile corvette of Bangladesh Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> suffice to say these aren't shooting down no fighter jets



Well that is the function of larger frigates and destroyers and having a VLS battery of these HHQ-9's (Slant range of 125 km). What is to be built at Chittagong - get the drift .






Now defense-wise these two corvettes are very well protected with sensors and countermeasures against launched missiles. That is what the FL3000n and gun-CIWS is for.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

The launch of HHQ-9B SAM from Type 052D DDG 





Bangladesh navy visits CSIC.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghost250

LKJ86 said:


> The launch of HHQ-9B SAM from Type 052D DDG
> View attachment 556910
> 
> 
> Bangladesh navy visits CSIC.
> View attachment 556914


our navy cheif....... for next generation frigate or type 053H3??!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

shourov323 said:


> our navy cheif....... for next generation frigate or type 053H3??!!



If the chief is visiting then the subject is pretty important.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bd_4_ever

Sorry to spoil your party boys, but in the meanwhile while BAF is --->


----------



## Avisheik

bd_4_ever said:


> Sorry to spoil your party boys, but in the meanwhile while BAF is --->



Cant blame the BAF, they suffer from jetlag the most


----------



## Arthur

shourov323 said:


> our navy cheif....... for next generation frigate or type 053H3??!!


He meet up with President Xi and PLAN Chief on the sidelline of PLAN 70'th anniversary. Don't think a pair of old rust bucket was a priority concern for any of these three.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Avicenna

Khan saheb said:


> He meet up with President Xi and PLAN Chief on the sidelline of PLAN 70'th anniversary. Don't think a pair of old rust bucket was a priority concern for any of these three.



Exactly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

Khan saheb said:


> He meet up with President Xi and PLAN Chief on the sidelline of PLAN 70'th anniversary. Don't think a pair of old rust bucket was a priority concern for any of these three.



Hmmm.....

There were reports last year that the next-gen frigates will be based on Chinese hull and will use their SAMs as well. The sensors and electronics would come from EU.
Whatever happens I do not want the sensors and electronics to come from China as BN must have free reign to engage MAF, MN and hit land targets in Myanmar freely.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

UKBengali said:


> Hmmm.....
> 
> There were reports last year that the next-gen frigates will be based on Chinese hull and will use their SAMs as well. The sensors and electronics would come from EU.
> Whatever happens I do not want the sensors and electronics to come from China as BN must have free reign to engage MAF, MN and hit land targets in Myanmar freely.


sensors will be foreign for sure

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

Michael Corleone said:


> sensors will be foreign for sure



Really hope that they are not Chinese.


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> sensors will be foreign for sure



Mostly European mfrs. such as Kelvin Hughes, Signaal, BAE Systems Maritime as well as Thales (maybe other smaller outfits too)



UKBengali said:


> Really hope that they are not Chinese.



Well when the Chinese get 'inspired' by a foreign design, they can SOMETIMES produce some pretty good items. Chinese Sensor industry IS highly developed, but yes maturity may be lacking in some products. For price buyers like the Myanmarese Navy, they are not bad.

How many other countries have come up with their own large array naval radars (AESA, PAESA) and close the tech gap in such a short time? Chinese have both good and bad products. It is up to us to choose and evaluate.






My humble thought is that being in our industrial stage we should not criticize Chinese achievements, they don't have to look at foreign sources for sensors, unlike other large countries in some cases.

These days frigate design revolves around sensors (and the war-fighting systems that gets fed by the sensors).

Great example is the F124 Sachsen class in Germany. Although designated as frigates, they are comparable to destroyers in capability and size and were intended to replace the Navy's _Lütjens_ class. They are similar to the Dutch _De Zeven Provinciën_ class, in that both are based on the use of a common primary anti-air warfare system built around the APAR and SMART-L radars as well as the area-defence SM-2 Block IIIA and point-defence Evolved Sea Sparrow Missile (ESSM) surface-to-air missiles.

For this role the ships are equipped with an advanced sensor and weapons suite. The primary sensors for this role are the long range surveillance radar SMART-L and the multi-function radar APAR. The SMART-L and APAR are highly complementary, in the sense that SMART-L is a L band radar providing very long range surveillance while APAR is an X band radar providing precise target tracking, a highly capable horizon search capability, and missile guidance using the Interrupted Continuous Wave Illumination (ICWI) technique, thus allowing guidance of 32 semi-active radar homing missiles in flight simultaneously, including 16 in the terminal guidance phase.[5][6] The ships are also equipped with two STN Atlas 9600-M ARPA navigation radars.

Sachsen class

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

The United States transferred five Defiant @MetalSharkBoats to the Bangladesh Navy that will increase its ability to counter smuggling, combat terrorism, and secure its maritime borders to support our shared vision for a free and open Indo-Pacific region. Deputy Chief of Mission Joel Reifman delivered remarks at the ceremony with Rear Admiral Tynch III of the U.S. Navy’s Seventh Fleet in attendance.
















__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10156734612669807

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1123539012784934912

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rahil Ahmed

The flagship of BN is just a frigate right? Any future plans to buy cruisers or destroyers?


----------



## UKBengali

Rahil Ahmed said:


> The flagship of BN is just a frigate right? Any future plans to buy cruisers or destroyers?


8 next-gen frigates by 2030 with 6 being built in BD. 
These frigates are likely to be the most powerful in S Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
 3


----------



## Bilal9

UKBengali said:


> 8 next-gen frigates by 2030 with 6 being built in BD.
> These frigates are likely to be the most powerful in S Asia.



Insha-Allah!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Avicenna

Quick question guys.

Does anyone have the details regarding the 2008 Bangaldesh-Myanmar naval standoff.

As in what happnened to cause it.

And the Navy vessels deployed by both sides.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

Avicenna said:


> Quick question guys.
> 
> Does anyone have the details regarding the 2008 Bangaldesh-Myanmar naval standoff.
> 
> As in what happnened to cause it.
> 
> And the Navy vessels deployed by both sides.



https://www.aljazeera.com/news/asia-pacific/2008/11/20081194956933121.html

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2008_Bangladesh–Myanmar_naval_standoff

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Avicenna

The Ronin said:


> https://www.aljazeera.com/news/asia-pacific/2008/11/20081194956933121.html
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2008_Bangladesh–Myanmar_naval_standoff



Wow.

Massive improvement in hardware for BN since that time.

All 3 vessels sent at that time were only armed with guns.

Now there are several missle armed vessels in the fleet.

Very nice to see.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghost250

DGDP awarded a contract to the Khulna Shipyard for 5 Padma Class (Batch II) coastal patrol craft. The Bangladesh Navy received 5 off Batch I in December 2013





#BDMIL

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Michael Corleone

Avicenna said:


> Wow.
> 
> Massive improvement in hardware for BN since that time.
> 
> All 3 vessels sent at that time were only armed with guns.
> 
> Now there are several missle armed vessels in the fleet.
> 
> Very nice to see.


i'm not sure, correct me if i'm wrong but i heard BNS osman was also deployed....


----------



## The Ronin



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

^^
ক্যাপ্টেন সিরাজী এইডা কি কৈলেন - ০৫৪ ক্লাস ?


----------



## Arthur

shourov323 said:


> DGDP awarded a contract to the Khulna Shipyard for 5 Padma Class (Batch II) coastal patrol craft. The Bangladesh Navy received 5 off Batch I in December 2013
> View attachment 561011
> 
> 
> #BDMIL


I am curious if there would be any improvement in sensors than the last batch. Considering there will be three more batches of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avicenna

He obviously misspoke.


----------



## The Ronin

Arthur said:


> I am curious if there would be any improvement in sensors than the last batch. Considering there will be three more batches of them.



Possibly they will be same like those new IPV with RWS KSY delivered to BCG. Might get some more improvement.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Avicenna

I’m curious about the Type053H3. 

Still no deliveries.

Is the deal still on?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

Avicenna said:


> I’m curious about the Type053H3.
> 
> Still no deliveries.
> 
> Is the deal still on?



Yes it's still on. Deal will be signed in July.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arthur

Bilal9 said:


> ^^
> ক্যাপ্টেন সিরাজী এইডা কি কৈলেন - ০৫৪ ক্লাস ?


Key phrase should be improved. Sensors and electronics would be European.



Avicenna said:


> I’m curious about the Type053H3.
> 
> Still no deliveries.
> 
> Is the deal still on?


We actually jumped the gun a bit. Those are coming. We mistook the SL one as BN one.

Anyway deal would be signed soon. Hope to see them by end of this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Avicenna

Arthur said:


> Key phrase should be improved. Sensors and electronics would be European.
> 
> 
> We actually jumped the gun a bit. Those are coming. We mistook the SL one as BN one.
> 
> Anyway deal would be signed soon. Hope to see them by end of this year.



SL?


----------



## bd_4_ever

Avicenna said:


> Wow.
> 
> Massive improvement in hardware for BN since that time.
> 
> All 3 vessels sent at that time were only armed with guns.
> 
> Now there are several missle armed vessels in the fleet.
> 
> Very nice to see.



Very much so. I often say these 10 years have completely changed the look of BN. The gap between where we were and where we are now is simply amazing.

3 old ships with guns in 2008... to submarines, naval air wing and almost ready to build frigates in 2019. Kudos to Navy leadership for foresight, planning, execution and most importantly ball$ to pull this off within just 10 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Avicenna

bd_4_ever said:


> Very much so. I often say these 10 years have completely changed the look of BN. The gap between where we were and where we are now is simply amazing.
> 
> 3 old ships with guns in 2008... to submarines, naval air wing and almost ready to build frigates in 2019. Kudos to Navy leadership for foresight, planning, execution and most importantly ball$ to pull this off within just 10 years.



Agreed.

Really impressive.

Now if we can just do the same with BAF......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arthur

Avicenna said:


> SL?


Sri Lanka.
China donated 4 Type 53H2 to Sri Lanka Navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

Arthur said:


> We actually jumped the gun a bit. Those are coming. We mistook the SL one as BN one.





Arthur said:


> Sri Lanka.
> China donated 4 Type 53H2 to Sri Lanka Navy.



We were talking about Type 53H3 variant with pennant Number 521 and 522 not the Lankan one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

The Ronin said:


> We were talking about Type 53H3 variant with pennant Number 521 and 522 not the Lankan one.


521 & 522 still in active service with PLAN. The photos that were circulating here was mostly of the SL ones under refit. Even Chinese members comfirms that.


----------



## Avicenna

Arthur said:


> 521 & 522 still in active service with PLAN. The photos that were circulating here was mostly of the SL ones under refit. Even Chinese members comfirms that.



Which is why I asked in the first place.

It doesn't look like those H3's are coming?

I dunno.


----------



## Arthur

Avicenna said:


> Which is why I asked in the first place.
> 
> It doesn't look like those H3's are coming?
> 
> I dunno.


No, Type 53h3 are coming. Remember DGDP even released tender few months ago? BN will sign the contract in June. So delivery will happen by end of this year. 

What happened is what usually happens. Some of us heard additional units are coming for BN, and when pic of some type 53 in dockyard surfaced they mistook it for BN units.But how can they be when we didn't even sign contract? Someone even asked this same question.

Read back this thread, post from September/August most probably. The confusion will be cleared.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

shourov323 said:


> DGDP awarded a contract to the Khulna Shipyard for 5 Padma Class (Batch II) coastal patrol craft. The Bangladesh Navy received 5 off Batch I in December 2013
> View attachment 561011
> 
> 
> #BDMIL











The Ronin said:


> Possibly they will be same like those new IPV with RWS KSY delivered to BCG. Might get some more improvement.



The recently signed agreement is for the second batch but the last few in the first batch already got remotely controlled main gun as well as newer sensors. I believe the Coast Guard needs a total of 25 to be eventually built in batches of five each.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

Avicenna said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Really impressive.
> 
> Now if we can just do the same with BAF......


Flying club is buying more k8 for acrobatic team...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tamiyah

Arthur said:


> No, Type 53h3 are coming. Remember DGDP even released tender few months ago? BN will sign the contract in June. So delivery will happen by end of this year.
> 
> What happened is what usually happens. Some of us heard additional units are coming for BN, and when pic of some type 53 in dockyard surfaced they mistook it for BN units.But how can they be when we didn't even sign contract? Someone even asked this same question.
> 
> Read back this thread, post from September/August most probably. The confusion will be cleared.



BTW, BN should have gone for Type54 class or similiar. 53 is a little bit old design.


----------



## The Ronin

After purchase of the BNS Bangabandhu from Republic of Korea (South Korea) the Bangladesh Navy planned to purchase 4 new frigates based on the South African MEKO-200 (Valour class) guided missile frigates from Howaldtswerke-Deutsche Werft in Kiel, Germany.

However due to budgetary constraints the Bangladesh Navy was forced to purchase two Jianghu III and two Jiangwei II frigates from PLAN inventory. It also purchased four new Shadhinata class guided missile corvettes from China at the same time.

Now the frigate program is back with better budget, indigenous production and enlarged order.

https://www.forecastinternational.c...dTyiNVf11uA5-2ZnkRJazuLLnqrfmGt6NACMy5m-rvVdg








Tamiyah said:


> BTW, BN should have gone for Type54 class or similiar. 53 is a little bit old design.



Type 53H3 will come to increase the number of frigate, Type 54 is an option for future indigenous frigate program.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tamiyah

The Ronin said:


> After purchase of the BNS Bangabandhu from Republic of Korea (South Korea) the Bangladesh Navy planned to purchase 4 new frigates based on the South African MEKO-200 (Valour class) guided missile frigates from Howaldtswerke-Deutsche Werft in Kiel, Germany.
> 
> However due to budgetary constraints the Bangladesh Navy was forced to purchase two Jianghu III and two Jiangwei II frigates from PLAN inventory. It also purchased four new Shadhinata class guided missile corvettes from China at the same time.
> 
> Now the frigate program is back with better budget, indigenous production and enlarged order.
> 
> https://www.forecastinternational.c...dTyiNVf11uA5-2ZnkRJazuLLnqrfmGt6NACMy5m-rvVdg
> 
> View attachment 561785
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Type 53H3 will come to increase the number of frigate, Type 54 is an option for future indigenous frigate program.


OKAY


----------



## monitor

Best scene ever 
Iftar onboard BNS Bangabandhu of Bangladesh Navy.
"We all are the same beneath the shadow of Almighty Allah"
PC- K M Shaikh Aktar
Shared by #DTB

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Tamiyah

But divided by Race


monitor said:


> Best scene ever
> Iftar onboard BNS Bangabandhu of Bangladesh Navy.
> "We all are the same beneath the shadow of Almighty Allah"
> PC- K M Shaikh Aktar
> Shared by #DTB


But this world divided us by race and language.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Tamiyah said:


> But divided by Race
> 
> But this world divided us by race and language.


that's human construct... not theological

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Avicenna

monitor said:


> Best scene ever
> Iftar onboard BNS Bangabandhu of Bangladesh Navy.
> "We all are the same beneath the shadow of Almighty Allah"
> PC- K M Shaikh Aktar
> Shared by #DTB








or if you prefer,






All kidding aside, it is a beautiful photo MashAllah.


----------



## The Ronin

From the interior of Bangladeshi made Durjoy class ASW LPC of Bangladesh Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Tanveer666

The Ronin said:


> Yes it's still on. Deal will be signed in July.


Wait i thought the dead was already signed and it was supposed to be delivered on July


----------



## The Ronin

KSY and CSOC signed contract for five new navy OPVs (Padma class batch 2).













Tanveer666 said:


> Wait i thought the dead was already signed and it was supposed to be delivered on July



People probably mistook/mixed up the deal signing with delivery time. Now they are saying those will probably come in September after sea trial.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Avicenna

The Ronin said:


> KSY and CSOC signed contract for five new navy OPVs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People probably mistook/mixed up the deal signing with delivery time. Now they are saying those will probably come in September after sea trial.



These are for the Padma's?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Avicenna said:


> These are for the Padma's?



Affirmative.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mb444

The Ronin said:


> KSY and CSOC signed contract for five new navy OPVs (Padma class batch 2).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People probably mistook/mixed up the deal signing with delivery time. Now they are saying those will probably come in September after sea trial.



Could these not have been built in BD shipyard? Waste of both foreign exchanges and valuable opportunity to learn and develop own capacity.


----------



## Arthur

mb444 said:


> Could these not have been built in BD shipyard? Waste of both foreign exchanges and valuable opportunity to learn and develop own capacity.


They will be built by KSY. CSOC is the design supplier.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mb444

Arthur said:


> They will be built by KSY. CSOC is the design supplier.


Cool

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> Affirmative.


wait. why a deal on padma class being signed again? or am i missing something?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> wait. why a deal on padma class being signed again? or am i missing something?



Like @Arthur bhai stated, KSY is the builder and CSOC supplied the design, this agreement is for licensing the design from CSOC. Each (or a group of) new builds for the hull necessitates new contracts for licensing and build supervision. 

The vessels are built under Chinese marine classification standards, which are also adopted by the PLA Navy. CSOC supplies documentation, design blueprints and build supervision with resident Chinese experts. Pakistan's Zulfiquar class was built in the same manner, though that platform is far larger (and systems integration more complicated of course).

Ditto for our Durjoy class etc.

The earlier agreement was for awarding of contract from BN to KSY (who is primary contractor). This may have confused some folks.

CSOC has a long experience designing these things for inshore use in China and they have worked out the bugs already. Padma class is a unique design customized for BN for inshore patrol use. Lately design has been modified with new modern sensors and (I believe) a remote-controlled main gun. There is speculation that the new sensors could include capability for a wireless-networked multi-hull warfighting scenario.

During initial planning and builds of the first batch of five about five years ago, there was talk that eventually BN might need five batches of five each (total about 25). I don't know if this is still the case or not. There might still be future batches of five.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Ronin

The Bangladesh Navy might be preparing a new utility helicopter tender with some heavier weight helicopters in mind. It will be something larger than existing AW109E Power which doesn't have foldable rotors.

Source- BD Military



mb444 said:


> Could these not have been built in BD shipyard? Waste of both foreign exchanges and valuable opportunity to learn and develop own capacity.



KSY will still have to rely on CSOC for some other materials package beside the design which we don't manufacture.

Anyway according DTB BN might choose Aselsan 30mm or Mk38 25mm Gun instead of HP/J-76 Remote control gun.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The Ronin



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Brother @beijingwalker posted a new thread in the South Asia section about the sub base...not anything new in the thread yet (other than an Indian media report about their MFA wetting their pants) but we will eventually find out what is going on...

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/china-firm-to-build-sub-base-for-bangladesh.621518/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

Bilal9 said:


> Brother @beijingwalker posted a new thread in the South Asia section about the sub base...not anything new in the thread yet (other than an Indian media report about their MFA wetting their pants) but we will eventually find out what is going on...
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/china-firm-to-build-sub-base-for-bangladesh.621518/


Ah.... at last... the rona dhona has started.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## monitor

Salatul Eid-Ul-Fitr on board Bangladesh Navy warship

May Allah help them who are sacrificing their happiness for ensuring our security

PC- Join Bangladesh Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Ronin



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghost250

Khulna Shipyard, the Bangladesh Navy owned enterprise located in South Western Bangladesh is on the cusp of delivering two newly built Landing Craft Utility (LCU) to the Bangladesh Navy out of a total of four ordered in 2018 with keel laying occurring on 24 April 2018.

The 42m Sandwip class LCU's are capable of carrying two MBTs or 200 troops plus a sizable volume of cargo in excess of 400 tonnes. The LCU's are built in accordance with Japanese shipbuilding standards agency NKK.

Deliveries are to occur by the end of 2019. Two units of the Sandwip class are already in service with the Bangladesh Navy. A total of 6 are confirmed at this stage.

© 2019 Bangladesh Defence & Security Analysis, All rights reserved. #defseca(BDMIL)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Ronin

Two Sandwip class Landing Craft Utility are being fitted out at Khulna Shipyard before delivery. Another two are under yet to be launched. Another two were commissioned earlier.

The 42m Sandwip class LCU's are capable of carrying two MBTs or 200 troops plus a sizable volume of cargo in excess of 400 tonnes. The LCU's are built in accordance with Japanese shipbuilding standards agency NKK.

Deliveries are to occur by the end of 2019.

© 2019 Bangladesh Defence & Security Analysis, All rights reserved. #defseca | defseca.com







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1151834840544604160

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aliaselin

Bangladesh Navy has received undisclosed number of ET-40 Heavyweight torpedoes for Submarines and ET-52C Lightweight torpedoes for surface fleet




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=452340988676942





Previous bid：
https://dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/s_doc/1233.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## The Ronin

*80 navy peacekeepers leave for Lebanon UN mission*

They have left the Chittagong Airport

A team of 80 members of Bangladesh Navy have joined in the United Nations (UN) Peacekeeping Mission in Lebanon.

The team left Shah Amanat International Airport in Chittagong on Thursday.

The team was deployed to join the "Bijoy" warship.

On July 4, another team of 30 members of Bangladesh Navy left for Lebanon.

"Bijoy" has been stationed in the Mediterranean sea as Multinational Maritime taskforce member. 

The warship has been placed to prevent pirate ships from entering through the Lebanese border, for rescue operations and to keep watch on aircrafts flying above the area. 

https://www.dhakatribune.com/bangla...D1m5OJrZmaKmxkBrXw59xMytAiJ7iGxuqNm5S0eqbIOCY

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

KSY will build a second shipyard with CSOC's assistance in it's second site at Barguna. 

Details- https://www.defseca.com/industry/ch...x_cnG1VBkOglNbk_R6iG7qMvCvkLgSgWpK4kIIlCzIyAI

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghost250

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2447286788876039

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Avicenna

shourov323 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2447286788876039



What's the significance?


----------



## Bilal9

Avicenna said:


> What's the significance?


 Well KSY is in the business of building ships for some six decades and most naval yards like them don't design ships and are not naval architects. 

Damen has the latter architect role (one of the best in the world) and offers designs via license. So you can make some hunches. What I don't like is that some dadas have now inserted themselves in the middle as foot-servants of the Dutch (Damen). These people cannot be trusted (nothing personal) and should be left out of the process as much as possible. This is a National Security installation.

KSY has built CSOC (China) designs so far.






As others have stated, they are planning a new state-of-the-art yard in Barguna, near Patuakhali. The location is not far from the port of Payra. Damen could have some involvement in the design of that new yard as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

Avicenna said:


> What's the significance?



http://www.theindependentbd.com/post/185702

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tagaung




----------



## ghost250

Tagaung said:


>


r u ok??


----------



## Bilal9

shourov323 said:


> r u ok??



When you can't hack even minimal English, nor any serviceable opinion, emoticons are all you are left with.

And a sad attempt at increasing one's post count with useless posts. Reported.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tagaung

shourov323 said:


> r u ok??


Just come here to brag our kilo sub, bro . 

INS Sindhuvir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Tagaung said:


> Just come here to brag our kilo sub, bro .
> 
> INS Sindhuvir
> View attachment 572388



Personally, i dont feel old Kilo class is all that good though, Russian offered 10 units of their very own Kilo class to Indonesia Navy back then in 2011, but we reject them after conduct visit to their base. We prefer to the other options after considering the pros and cons

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghost250

Tagaung said:


> Just come here to brag our kilo sub, bro .
> 
> INS Sindhuvir
> View attachment 572388


u didnt get that yet..frst bring that grandpa on ur shore then we can talk..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arthur

Two Type 35G operated by BN was built between 1994-1996, which makes them 25-27 years old. They were bought by BN in 2014 & commissioned in 2016.

They received extensive MLU & refitting. Extending the life to 2030 least. All sensors were replaced & propulsion systems were extensively refitted. 

According to @grey boy 2 Two modified Type 35G were supposed to be built in Bangladesh with Chinese assistance.

That most probably explains the huge cost of Submarine base deal with Poly group ( same company that sold BN the current two). 

http://
slide.mil.news.sina.com.cn/h/
slide_8_203_46596.html#p=8

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal9

Marine Rouge said:


> Personally, i dont feel old Kilo class is all that good though, Russian offered 10 units of their very own Kilo class to Indonesia Navy back then in 2011, but we reject them after conduct visit to their base. We prefer to the other options after considering the pros and cons



You guys have Korean (Daewoo) U214 copies (Nagapasa class) and supposedly they are doing well. Those were far better buys than the Kilo Class. 

Kilo class has already been succeeded by Lada class and then by the latest Amur class Attack sub.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Tagaung said:


> Just come here to brag our kilo sub, bro .
> 
> INS Sindhuvir
> View attachment 572388


Sindhuvir? What does the name mean in bangali?

Im curious due to “Sindh” being part of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Sindhuvir? What does the name mean in bangali?
> 
> Im curious due to “Sindh” being part of Pakistan.



'Sindhu' means Ocean in Sanskrit and 'Vir' is Courageous (same meaning in Bengali). So 'Courageous Mariner' I guess. Sindhu and Sindh don't mean the same thing I believe.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arthur

Bilal9 said:


> 'Sindhu' means Ocean in Sanskrit and 'Vir' is Courageous (same meaning in Bengali). So 'Courageous Mariner' I guess. Sindhu and Sindh don't mean the same thing I believe.


It means something like 'hero of the sea '. 

Complete oxymoron for an Indian ship to be named such, considering it's brethrens are sinking themselves in berth.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Bilal9 said:


> 'Sindhu' means Ocean in Sanskrit and 'Vir' is Courageous (same meaning in Bengali). So 'Courageous Mariner' I guess. Sindhu and Sindh don't mean the same thing I believe.


Sindhu is used for Indus, bro.
Sindh as a unified state is the oldest in south asia.



Arthur said:


> It means something like 'hero of the sea '.
> 
> Complete oxymoron for a Indian ship to be named such, considering it's brethrens are sinking themselves in berth.


Yup Sindhu kilo of indian navy.


----------



## Indos

Bilal9 said:


> You guys have Korean (Daewoo) U214 copies (Nagapasa class) and supposedly they are doing well. Those were far better buys than the Kilo Class.
> 
> Kilo class has already been succeeded by Lada class and then by the latest Amur class Attack sub.



Indonesia buy Korean subs particularly because there is extensive TOT given. The second contract for another 3 Korean sub for instant require Korean to help Indonesia to make the third sub at Indonesia ship yard fully, not only just some part like the first and second sub. In term of capabilities I think still moderate since it cannot launch anti ship missile, only torpedos.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

Arthur said:


> Two Type 35G operated by BN was built between 1994-1996, which makes them 25-27 years old. They were bought by BN in 2014 & commissioned in 2016.
> 
> They received extensive MLU & refitting. Extending the life to 2030 least. All sensors were replaced & propulsion systems were extensively refitted.
> 
> According to @grey boy 2 Two modified Type 35G were supposed to be built in Bangladesh with Chinese assistance.
> 
> That most probably explains the huge cost of Submarine base deal with Poly group ( same company that sold BN the current two).
> 
> http://
> slide.mil.news.sina.com.cn/h/
> slide_8_203_46596.html#p=8


Also I’m not 100% sure but back when they were first inducted into the navy I tracked the serial numbers and it showed the boats were made 1997-1999 

Can’t seem to find serials pnline. Will post if I do

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

Don't know why people are neglecting the Kilo. This one may be old but still ugly and better than our Ming class without a doubt. The sub has various weapon launching capability including Club variants. If Myanmar integrate any one of them (which they obviously will as there's strong possibility of buying newer Kilo or Amur/Lada) this will be serious headache as Type-39/S-20-26, Chang Bogo or any other affordable conventional submarine can't offer such variety of weapons like Russian with various ranges. And this one is specially still hard to find even with modern sensors.



Arthur said:


> According to @grey boy 2 Two modified Type 35G were supposed to be built in Bangladesh with Chinese assistance.



The production of this one closed long ago. Why would they build an obsolete sub again? Besides our shipyards don't have that type of capability yet. 



Bilal9 said:


> U214 copies (Nagapasa class)



Nagapasa/Chang Bogo is a Type-209 variant not Type-214.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Avicenna

The Ronin said:


> Don't know why people are neglecting the Kilo. This one may be old but still ugly and better than our Ming class without a doubt. The sub has various weapon launching capability including Club variants. If Myanmar integrate any one of them (which they obviously will as there's strong possibility of buying newer Kilo or Amur/Lada) this will be serious headache as Type-39/S-20-26, Chang Bogo or any other affordable conventional submarine can't offer such variety of weapons like Russian with various ranges. And this one is specially still hard to find even with modern sensors.
> 
> 
> 
> The production of this one closed long ago. Why would they build an obsolete sub again? Besides our shipyards don't have that type of capability yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Nagapasa/Chang Bogo is a Type-209 variant not Type-214.



You are supposed to overestimate your enemies not underestimate them!

Myanmar getting a Kilo is a problem.

No one should think otherwise.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Arthur

Avicenna said:


> You are supposed to overestimate your enemies not underestimate them!
> 
> Myanmar getting a Kilo is a problem.
> 
> No one should think otherwise.


Members are just making fun of some bamar trolls. Nothing serious.

As I mentioned earlier our naval establishment was expecting this turn of event & getting prepared accordingly. Heavy investment going to ASW capacity. 

Rumor is Navy might buy 2 AW 101 ASW for second batch of ASW heli.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Avicenna

Arthur said:


> Members are just making fun of some bamar trolls. Nothing serious.
> 
> As I mentioned earlier our naval establishment was expecting this turn of event & getting prepared accordingly. Heavy investment going to ASW capacity.
> 
> Rumor is Navy might buy 2 AW 101 ASW for second batch of ASW heli.



InshAllah the buy for new submarines happens sooner rather than later.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arthur

The Ronin said:


> Don't know why people are neglecting the Kilo. This one may be old but still ugly and better than our Ming class without a doubt. The sub has various weapon launching capability including Club variants. If Myanmar integrate any one of them (which they obviously will as there's strong possibility of buying newer Kilo or Amur/Lada) this will be serious headache as Type-39/S-20-26, Chang Bogo or any other affordable conventional submarine can't offer such variety of weapons like Russian with various ranges. And this one is specially still hard to find even with modern sensors.


Problem with First generation Kilo is not it's capacity to deploy weapons rather it's acoustic signature.

Remember Type 35G underwent significant MLU to reduce it's acoustic signature. According to a former US Navy ASW officer, BN Type 35G has better acoustic signature than old Kilo class. This was discussed in this forum last year, dig up the thread. 

I don't think dhotis will go to this extent for a donation. They have nothing to gain from that. And trust me bamars will not be abale to buy brand new for a long time to come. 



The Ronin said:


> The production of this one closed long ago. Why would they build an obsolete sub again? Besides our shipyards don't have that type of capability yet.


I too is skeptical about this. Though Chinese will localise many parts, Spare manufacturing & support system, which will come in handy if we buy Chinese submarines in future.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

Arthur said:


> Problem with First generation Kilo is not it's capacity to deploy weapons rather it's acoustic signature.
> 
> Remember Type 35G underwent significant MLU to reduce it's acoustic signature. According to a former US Navy ASW officer, BN Type 35G has better acoustic signature than old Kilo class. This was discussed in this forum last year, dig up the thread.
> 
> I don't think dhotis will go to this extent for a donation. They have nothing to gain from that. And trust me bamars will not be abale to buy brand new for a long time to come.



Hae i am aware of that, probably i am the one who posted it here. But as i said before this purchase increases the chance of more Kilo/Amur purchase and according to same chart improved kilo is lot quieter than Yuan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arthur

The Ronin said:


> Hae i am aware of that, probably i am the one who posted it here. But as i said before this purchase increases the chance of more Kilo/Amur purchase and according to same chart improved kilo is lot quieter than Yuan.


Improved Kilo is good game. But it's expensive than baseline Kilos.

Don't Know about Early Yuan's, but latest variants of Yuan Class (Type 39B?) is a good platform. PN going after them says a lot about it. 

If BN goes for price-maintenance expense cost metrics, I would say Chang Bogo & Yuan is good options. Russian subs are not an option anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Indos said:


> Indonesia buy Korean subs particularly because there is extensive TOT given. The second contract for another 3 Korean sub for instant require Korean to help Indonesia to make the third sub at Indonesia ship yard fully, not only just some part like the first and second sub. In term of capabilities I think still moderate since it cannot launch anti ship missile, only torpedos.



Well most smaller subs are basically patrol subs with torpedo launch facility only. However there are smaller anti-ship missiles these days which can be launched from torpedo tubes. But those missiles can't make much of a dent because of size unless the ship is say under 500 tonnes in displacement (small patrol boat).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Arthur said:


> Improved Kilo is good game. But it's expensive than baseline Kilos.
> 
> Don't Know about Early Yuan's, but latest variants of Yuan Class (Type 39B?) is a good platform. PN going after them says a lot about it.
> 
> If BN goes for price-maintenance expense cost metrics, I would say Chang Bogo & Yuan is good options. Russian subs are not an option anymore.



Yup my thoughts are along the same lines.

What would be cool is if we could get our hands on a couple of Gotland class subs (or the successor being built now which is Blekinge class). Blekinges will be offered for export but are understandably expensive being made in Sweden ( about a Billion dollars for two copies, not counting bribes for the receiving third world officials). Two Blekinges are being completed and will be delivered around 2022.

What sets Gotland subs apart is how quiet they are (they use super quiet AIP equipped stirling engines and not noisy diesel propulsors for charging the batteries). We all know how they snuck up on the carrier USS Ronald Reagan.

Last time the predecessors to the Gotland class (Vastergotland) were offered for sale, Singaporeans snapped them up for a song. If we could get the Gotland class around 2022 onwards that would be great but we have to start negotiating soon. There are three Gotlands extant and all of them got a midlife refit just this year (same equipment as the newer Blekinges).

My logic on getting expensive subs is that we should ideally have at least two cheaper patrol subs (probably more, like the 35G's) and two state-of-the-art subs (like the Gotlands) which are in the hunter-killer category. The displacement sizes should range from 1200 to 1800 tons max because of the continental shelf pelagic patrol areas around our coasts. Four should be ideal and would suffice for coastal patrol schedules and occasional peek-a-boo exercises with the ASW helis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> Indonesia buy Korean subs particularly because there is extensive TOT given. The second contract for another 3 Korean sub for instant require Korean to help Indonesia to make the third sub at Indonesia ship yard fully, not only just some part like the first and second sub. In term of capabilities I think still moderate since it cannot launch anti ship missile, only torpedos.



Indonesian Nagapasa can launch AShM, there is proficient for targeting system on board, it just we dont bought the missile at all nor we need it in current time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Marine Rouge said:


> Indonesian Nagapasa can launch AShM, there is proficient for targeting system on board, it just we dont bought the missile at all nor we need it in current time.



I know it that Indonesia buy an improve version of changbogo, and some chang bogo sub can also launch harpoon missile, but whether Indonesian version can launch a missile is still a mystery. Can you give me some link to prove your claim?


----------



## The Ronin

Arthur said:


> Improved Kilo is good game. But it's expensive than baseline Kilos.
> 
> Don't Know about Early Yuan's, but latest variants of Yuan Class (Type 39B?) is a good platform. PN going after them says a lot about it.
> 
> If BN goes for price-maintenance expense cost metrics, I would say Chang Bogo & Yuan is good options. Russian subs are not an option anymore.



Well Vietnam spent $350 million per sub so this might not be problem if MN decides to purchase at least one or two submarine don't think it will be too hard for them. Besides Russia can sell them on credit. Any idea how close new Yuan based S20/26 is to improved Kilo?

Anyway still not counting out the Amur 950 as it has more fire-power and only cheap sub with VLS than A-26 or KSS III.



Bilal9 said:


> Yup my thoughts are along the same lines.
> 
> What would be cool is if we could get our hands on a couple of Gotland class subs (or the successor being built now which is Blekinge class). Blekinges will be offered for export but are understandably expensive being made in Sweden ( about a Billion dollars for two copies, not counting bribes for the receiving third world officials). Two Blekinges are being completed and will be delivered around 2022.
> 
> What sets Gotland subs apart is how quiet they are (they use super quiet AIP equipped stirling engines and not noisy diesel propulsors for charging the batteries). We all know how they snuck up on the carrier USS Ronald Reagan.
> 
> Last time the predecessors to the Gotland class (Vastergotland) were offered for sale, Singaporeans snapped them up for a song. If we could get the Gotland class around 2022 onwards that would be great but we have to start negotiating soon. There are three Gotlands extant and all of them got a midlife refit just this year (same equipment as the newer Blekinges).
> 
> My logic on getting expensive subs is that we should ideally have at least two cheaper patrol subs (probably more, like the 35G's) and two state-of-the-art subs (like the Gotlands) which are in the hunter-killer category. The displacement sizes should range from 1200 to 1800 tons max because of the continental shelf pelagic patrol areas around our coasts. Four should be ideal and would suffice for coastal patrol schedules and occasional peek-a-boo exercises with the ASW helis.



Knew you would bring up the A-26.  You made me wait too long.  If i am not wrong production of Gotland class is closed and Sweden is spending $462 on per A-26 (Not sure which variant). So first of all BN will operate six-eight subs by 2030. And after buying Type-35G and awarding submarine base contract to Chinese it's pretty obvious that BN will seek something new from Chinese or Russian. Besides our submariners are getting trained in UK, S.Korea, China and Turkey. Also A-26 will feature a lot of new tech and a contender of for India's six future SSK. Besides there's a chance that it will have U.S component like Tomahawk. So the current scenario, infrastructures and cost doesn't really favor any Swedish sub. 


IMHO BN should choose three sub from Chinese/Russian and another three from S.Korean or German hopefully with ToT. Also i hope BN will get something like Amur 950 or KSS-III sub. Finger crossed for your A-26 too. 



Bilal9 said:


> Well most smaller subs are basically patrol subs with torpedo launch facility only. *However there are smaller anti-ship missiles these days which can be launched from torpedo tubes. But those missiles can't make much of a dent because of size unless the ship is say under 500 tonnes in displacement (small patrol boat)*.



Can you explain elaborately? Which "smaller" sub-launched missile are you talking about? A C-704 with 130 kg warhead is capable of damaging a 4000 tons ship. Why do you think an sub-launched anti-ship missile carrying 140-65+ kg warhead won't be able to make much of a dent on ship larger than 500 tons in displacement? Here's two videos showing what "smaller" UGM-84 can do to a 8000 tons ship.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> I know it that Indonesia buy an improve version of changbogo, and some chang bogo sub can also launch harpoon missile, but whether Indonesian version can launch a missile is still a mystery. Can you give me some link to prove your claim?



https://nasional.kompas.com/read/20...hebatankapalselambarukrinagapasa403miliktnial

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

The Ronin said:


> Can you explain elaborately? Which "smaller" sub-launched missile are you talking about? A C-704 with 130 kg warhead is capable of damaging a 4000 tons ship. Why do you think an sub-launched anti-ship missile carrying 140-65+ kg warhead won't be able to make much of a dent on ship larger than 500 tons in displacement? Here's two videos showing what "smaller" UGM-84 can do to a 8000 tons ship.



Hitting a decrepit sitting duck decommissioned target in the middle of the ocean with no defense is one thing, but a fully capable naval platform with three layers of active defense (two ranges of missiles and the final one being CIWS) is another.

That is what I meant when I said 'making a dent'. Meaning the chances of a confirmed kill and kill rate. With enough damage to DISABLE a platform.

500 ton or 650 ton patrol boat platforms will not have all three layers of defenses. So with a Harpoon they are pretty much toast. But most navies won't waste a Harpoon-type (C-802) missile (at $1.5 million a pop) on a small threat like say the Durjoy class unless absolutely necessary.

Trying a harpoon against a 5000~7000 ton fully defended frigate however will see much harder chances of penetrating all three missile defense layers. Ship-borne defenses (both active and passive) have evolved quite a bit in the last four decades since Harpoons were developed (even the recent versions). For that task the sub-launched version of the Tomahawk (Maritime Strike Tomahawk (MST)) will have far better chances of disabling/sinking ships because of more evasive defence-foiling techniques and a much larger warhead (and these larger classes of missiles are usually launched from dedicated VLS tubes on much larger hunter killer subs, not Torpedo tubes used on pelagic patrol subs like Kilos or Mings).

At the end of the day you need enough C4 and TNT to cause real damage, and breach multiple steel layers in a well-built large naval platform.


----------



## The Ronin

Bilal9 said:


> Hitting a decrepit sitting duck decommissioned target in the middle of the ocean with no defense is one thing, but a fully capable naval platform with three layers of active defense (two ranges of missiles and the final one being CIWS) is another.
> 
> That is what I meant when I said 'making a dent'. Meaning the chances of a confirmed kill and kill rate. With enough damage to DISABLE a platform.
> 
> 500 ton or 650 ton patrol boat platforms will not have all three layers of defenses. So with a Harpoon they are pretty much toast. But most navies won't waste a Harpoon-type (C-802) missile (at $1.5 million a pop) on a small threat like say the Durjoy class unless absolutely necessary.
> 
> Trying a harpoon against a 5000~7000 ton fully defended frigate however will see much harder chances of penetrating all three missile defense layers. Ship-borne defenses (both active and passive) have evolved quite a bit in the last four decades since Harpoons were developed (even the recent versions). For that task the sub-launched version of the Tomahawk (Maritime Strike Tomahawk (MST)) will have far better chances of disabling/sinking ships because of more evasive defence-foiling techniques and a much larger warhead (and these larger classes of missiles are usually launched from dedicated VLS tubes on much larger hunter killer subs, not Torpedo tubes used on pelagic patrol subs like Kilos or Mings).
> 
> At the end of the day you need enough C4 and TNT to cause real damage, and breach multiple steel layers in a well-built large naval platform.



Although ship-borne defenses evolved quite a bit it's still not proven against any single or multiple supersonic or sea skimming cruise missile. The last incident was in Fakland war where Exocet missile successfully hit British warship. And if people need *C4 and TNT to cause real damage (WTF???!!!!)* they wouldn't develop and deploy all these AShMs or Torpedos.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Arthur said:


> Remember Type 35G underwent significant MLU to reduce it's acoustic signature. According to a former US Navy ASW officer, BN Type 35G has better acoustic signature than old Kilo class. This was discussed in this forum last year, dig up the thread


Could you kindly paste the reference link please

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

Michael Corleone said:


> Could you kindly paste the reference link please


Ask @The Ronin he was the one to post it. I am too lazy to dig it up. I am logging in from my phone & that thread got dumped under piles of shit posts from the usual troll brigade.



The Ronin said:


> Although ship-borne defenses evolved quite a bit it's still not proven against any single or multiple supersonic or sea skimming cruise missile. The last incident was in Fakland war where Exocet missile successfully hit British warship. And if people need *C4 and TNT to cause real damage (WTF???!!!!)* they wouldn't develop and deploy all these AShMs or Torpedos.


Well even without CIWS etc. ASM seem to have "limited" impact on it's target. I have seen many ASM strike photos on Internet. Not many seems to inflict enough damage to sink it. Seems like It can damage just enough to send it back to port?


----------



## The Ronin

Michael Corleone said:


> Could you kindly paste the reference link please





Arthur said:


> Ask @The Ronin he was the one to post it. I am too lazy to dig it up. I am logging in from my phone & that thread got dumped under piles of shit posts from the usual troll brigade.



I was talking about this one. @Michael Corleone you already saw it in group discussion and other places.

https://fas.org/sgp/crs/row/RL33153.pdf








Arthur said:


> Well even without CIWS etc. ASM seem to have "limited" impact on it's target. I have seen many ASM strike photos on Internet. Not many seems to inflict enough damage to sink it. Seems like It can damage just enough to send it back to port?



Well depends on where it impacts on i guess. Every part of a ship is important. The Exocet hit a fully fueled helicopter in the British ship hanger and caused huge explosion in HMS Sheffield. Previous video showed what Harpoon can do. If the missile somehow hit any weapon/fuel storage, launcher, bridge, engine or CIC it will cause major damage making it out of commission. Here's how Exocet damaged USS Stark. The ECM failed to detect the missile. @Bilal9

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

The Ronin said:


> I was talking about this one. @Michael Corleone you already saw it in group discussion and other places.
> 
> https://fas.org/sgp/crs/row/RL33153.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well depends on where it impacts on i guess. Every part of a ship is important. The Exocet hit a fully fueled helicopter in the British ship hanger and caused huge explosion in HMS Sheffield. Previous video showed what Harpoon can do. If the missile somehow hit any weapon/fuel storage, launcher, bridge, engine or CIC it will cause major damage making it out of commission. Here's how Exocet damaged USS Stark. The ECM failed to detect the missile. @Bilal9


Someone said China offered to build more type 035g in bd!? Can’t find any source for that


----------



## Avicenna

Michael Corleone said:


> Someone said China offered to build more type 035g in bd!? Can’t find any source for that



Why would you want to though?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

Michael Corleone said:


> Someone said China offered to build more type 035g in bd!? Can’t find any source for that


There's no source for that. One Chinese member mentioned it in a old thread, couldn't find a solid source for that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Avicenna said:


> Why would you want to though?


Wouldn’t want that but was wondering why would China bring back a 50 year old design back from the dead

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Avicenna

Michael Corleone said:


> Wouldn’t want that but was wondering why would China bring back a 50 year old design back from the dead



To make money.

LOL.

The US tried to sell the F-16/79 prior to allowing access to the F-16A back in the 70’s but countries weren’t having it.

For BN it’s gonna have to get itself some more capable new builds after their grace period with the Mings.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Ronin

Retirement ceremony of the first Type 053H3 frigate (pennant 522) reportedly occurred earlier yesterday. 

https://www.defseca.com/systems/chi...q5dBQa0ZRJwr2EjXIDPxCfVI0pf1MrZdbODjlQDjtxEGA

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

The Ronin said:


> Although ship-borne defenses evolved quite a bit it's still not proven against any single or multiple supersonic or sea skimming cruise missile. The last incident was in Fakland war where Exocet missile successfully hit British warship. And if people need *C4 and TNT to cause real damage (WTF???!!!!)* they wouldn't develop and deploy all these AShMs or Torpedos.



Exocet is a bit smaller than Harpoon (smaller explosive charge, 360 pounds vs. 480 pounds) but both aren't really designed to disable warships terminally or sink them, although they can cause some damage. None of the Argentine Exocets disabled any British warship in the Falklands war, there was some physical damage, and the British had to scuttle some of their own ships afterwards so they would not fall into Argentine hands.

You need a much larger anti-ship missile platform (such as a sub-launched Tomahawk, for example) with around a 1000 pound explosive payload which can cause significant damage (and certain disabling including sinking) to a large frigate or destroyer displacing from 5000 to 8000 tonnes. The Chinese equivalent of a sub-launched tomahawk would be the Ying-Ji 63 (YJ-63) which has a 200km range, has about a 1100 lb warhead like the tomahawk, and can reportedly be launched from Chinese subs (Shang class?).






See when you start an argument with someone online, there are some basic rules of engagement, such as respect for another person's opinion you are arguing with. With some notable exceptions, I try to follow these rules. I am not perfect however.

I get the sense that you are either a bit hot-headed or too young, but definitely quick to judge other people's knowledge and opinions. Belligerent arguments can be seen as projecting your own insecurities.

You have to realize that some folks can have more experience and knowledge compared to you. 

Unless these rules I noted are followed through, it is no use arguing with pointless questioning.

Be polite and reasonable, and people will share their knowledge freely. That is the point of this forum.

None of us here are experts, but collectively our knowledge pool is quite large and an asset.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

Bilal9 said:


> See when you start an argument with someone online, there are some basic rules of engagement, such as respect for another person's opinion you are arguing with. With some notable exceptions, I try to follow these rules. I am not perfect however.
> 
> I get the sense that you are either a bit hot-headed or too young, but definitely quick to judge other people's knowledge and opinions. Belligerent arguments can be seen as projecting your own insecurities.
> 
> You have to realize that some folks can have more experience and knowledge compared to you.
> 
> Unless these rules I noted are followed through, it is no use arguing with pointless questioning.
> 
> Be polite and reasonable, and people will share their knowledge freely. That is the point of this forum.
> 
> None of us here are experts, but collectively our knowledge pool is quite large and an asset.



Obviously people know better than me. But if i have question, it's not crime to ask, is it? If i don't ask how would i learn? I don't know which part offended you but i didn't mean it. Sorry if i hurt you. You see when you say something like you need C4/TNT to cause real damage to a ship people like me who doesn't know anything will be curious to know the reason. Then why countries develop and deploy all these AShM and Torpedo if they need something like Tomahawk? "You have more knowledge or i am too young/hot headed" kinda remark is not enough to satisfy/shut someone.



Bilal9 said:


> Exocet is a bit smaller than Harpoon (smaller explosive charge, 360 pounds vs. 480 pounds) but both aren't really designed to disable warships terminally or sink them, although they can cause some damage. None of the Argentine Exocets disabled any British warship in the Falklands war, there was some physical damage, and the British had to scuttle some of their own ships afterwards so they would not fall into Argentine hands.



Then what is this? Can you tell why did HMS Sheffield sink? All the report indicates that the Argentine Exocet was the reason why HMS Sheffield was burned, disable and sank. No one said British scuttled the ship. Are you talking about destroying a ship completely with one missile which has enough explosive power?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Falklands_War
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HMS_Sheffield_(D80)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exocet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avicenna

What do you guys think about this video and YouTube channel in general?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

Avicenna said:


> What do you guys think about this video and YouTube channel in general?



I have watched his videos he has posted prior and he seems to be in the know about a lot of the inner workings of our Navy. The questions he poses are real and needs to be considered seriously.

If India treats supposed 'friends' like this (by supplying subs to our enemies), how is India our 'friend'? 

*Bangladesh has every right as a sovereign nation to have a credible defensive naval deterrent against Indian Navy.* It may not need be a one-to-one deterrent, but it needs to be extra-credible to counter any hegemonistic ambitions so they don't walk all over us like a doormat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Avicenna said:


> What do you guys think about this video and YouTube channel in general?


The guys emotions are dictated by his ego. Sure some of his points are valid but some aren’t and I can say he has contributed to a lot of misinformation with purchases news etc. also rn I cant recollect what but he made a video on military tech and Bangladesh that was over ambitious to say the least

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avicenna

Michael Corleone said:


> The guys emotions are dictated by his ego. Sure some of his points are valid but some aren’t and I can say he has contributed to a lot of misinformation with purchases news etc. also rn I cant recollect what but he made a video on military tech and Bangladesh that was over ambitious to say the least



I tend to agree with you.

This particular video was pretty good.

But the others I've watched from his channel were downright awful.

In the sense, they are either overly optimistic or just not realistic.

Was just wondering what others thought here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avicenna

Any word or pics on the Type053H3?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UKBengali

Avicenna said:


> Any word or pics on the Type053H3?




I through they were coming in May/June this year?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

lcloo said:


> A type 053H3 frigate is being decommissioned. PLANS 522 连城 Liancheng is only 21 years old, it is speculated that the ship will be sold to a foreign navy.
> 
> View attachment 572675
> View attachment 572679




First one of the two.

@Avicenna

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Avicenna

Arthur said:


> First one of the two.
> 
> @Avicenna



Nice!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

Arthur said:


> First one of the two.
> 
> @Avicenna


Yes, another ship (#521?) is going to BD Navy as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arthur

lcloo said:


> Yes, another ship (#521?) is going to BD Navy as well.
> View attachment 574528


Yes. The contract was signed for two ships. Number 521 & 522. 

These are good platforms. Very balanced weapon & electronic package. 

Sensors and processing systems:

Type 360 Radar (SR60) Surface Search, E/F band

Type 517H-1 (Knife Rest)
2D long-range air search, A-band

Type 345 Radar(MR35)
HQ-7 Surface-to-air missile and100 mm gun fire-control, J-band

Type 352 Radar (Square Tie) surface search and SSM fire control, I-band

2 × Type 347G/EFR-1 (Rice Lamp) dual 37 mm AA gun fire control, I-band

2 × Racal RM-1290 Navigation radar, I-band

Electronic warfare & decoys:

Data link: HN-900 (Chinese equivalent of Link 11 A/B, to be upgraded)

Communication : SNTI-240 SATCOM

Combat Data System: ZKJ-3C

RWD-8 (Jug Pair) intercept

Type 981-3 EW Jammer

SR-210 Radar warning receiver Type 651A IFF

Armament: 
8 × YJ-83 SSM in 2 x 4-cell box launchers

1 × 8-cell HQ-7 Surface-to- air missile system

1 × PJ33A dual 100 mm gun (automatic)

4 × Type 76A dual 37 mm (1.5 in) AA guns

2 × 6-tube Type 3200 ASW rocket launchers (36 rockets)

2 × DC racks & launcher

6 × torpedo launchers

2 × Type 946/PJ-46 
15-barrel decoy rocket launchers.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## tarpitz

Arthur said:


> Members are just making fun of some bamar trolls. Nothing serious.
> 
> As I mentioned earlier our naval establishment was expecting this turn of event & getting prepared accordingly. Heavy investment going to ASW capacity.
> 
> Rumor is Navy might buy 2 AW 101 ASW for second batch of ASW heli.




We finally have a clear photo of a Makassar-class LPD being built at Daesun Shipbuilding & Engineering shipyard in Busan, which had been spotted on Google Earth since at least a year ago.

The ship's hull number is 1501 and it is most likely meant for the Myanmar Navy according to local source. This deal was not reported on either Korean or Myanma media, most likely due to the latter's human rights issue and its connection to North Korea. South Korean government likes to keep potentially controversial arms deal "low key," for understandable reasons.

As seen in the photo, LPD 1501 was already launched, with the ceremony allegedly taking place at least a month ago. LPD 1501 is expected to be delivered to the Myanmar Navy soon.

Despite Makassar-class design's export right being granted to Indonesia, it seems like Daesun still retains the original IP considering Daesun also exported the Makassar-class to Peru in 2012.

Indonesia independently exported the class to the Philipines, which is locally known as Tarlac-class LPD.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2296037780494596





First LPD of Myanmar Navy,UMS Moattama, Pennant No is 1501, will enter service on 2019 Navy Day. Moattama means gulf of martaban.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

tarpitz said:


> We finally have a clear photo of a Makassar-class LPD being built at Daesun Shipbuilding & Engineering shipyard in Busan, which had been spotted on Google Earth since at least a year ago.
> 
> The ship's hull number is 1501 and it is most likely meant for the Myanmar Navy according to local source. This deal was not reported on either Korean or Myanma media, most likely due to the latter's human rights issue and its connection to North Korea. South Korean government likes to keep potentially controversial arms deal "low key," for understandable reasons.
> 
> As seen in the photo, LPD 1501 was already launched, with the ceremony allegedly taking place at least a month ago. LPD 1501 is expected to be delivered to the Myanmar Navy soon.
> 
> Despite Makassar-class design's export right being granted to Indonesia, it seems like Daesun still retains the original IP considering Daesun also exported the Makassar-class to Peru in 2012.
> 
> Indonesia independently exported the class to the Philipines, which is locally known as Tarlac-class LPD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2296037780494596
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First LPD of Myanmar Navy,UMS Moattama, Pennant No is 1501, will enter service on 2019 Navy Day. Moattama means gulf of martaban.
> 
> View attachment 575121
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 575122
> 
> 
> View attachment 575123


Kindly post myanmar related news in respective forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

Michael Corleone said:


> Kindly post myanmar related news in respective forum.


I am not posting. Just replying his post. He was talking about Myanmar.


----------



## Michael Corleone

tarpitz said:


> I am not posting. Just replying his post. He was talking about Myanmar.


Yes but could keep the excess Burma related news there


----------



## Bilal9

Arthur said:


> Yes. The contract was signed for two ships. Number 521 & 522.
> 
> These are good platforms. Very balanced weapon & electronic package.
> 
> Sensors and processing systems:
> 
> Type 360 Radar (SR60) Surface Search, E/F band
> 
> Type 517H-1 (Knife Rest)
> 2D long-range air search, A-band
> 
> Type 345 Radar(MR35)
> HQ-7 Surface-to-air missile and100 mm gun fire-control, J-band
> 
> Type 352 Radar (Square Tie) surface search and SSM fire control, I-band
> 
> 2 × Type 347G/EFR-1 (Rice Lamp) dual 37 mm AA gun fire control, I-band
> 
> 2 × Racal RM-1290 Navigation radar, I-band
> 
> Electronic warfare & decoys:
> 
> Data link: HN-900 (Chinese equivalent of Link 11 A/B, to be upgraded)
> 
> Communication : SNTI-240 SATCOM
> 
> Combat Data System: ZKJ-3C
> 
> RWD-8 (Jug Pair) intercept
> 
> Type 981-3 EW Jammer
> 
> SR-210 Radar warning receiver Type 651A IFF
> 
> Armament:
> 8 × YJ-83 SSM in 2 x 4-cell box launchers
> 
> 1 × 8-cell HQ-7 Surface-to- air missile system
> 
> 1 × PJ33A dual 100 mm gun (automatic)
> 
> 4 × Type 76A dual 37 mm (1.5 in) AA guns
> 
> 2 × 6-tube Type 3200 ASW rocket launchers (36 rockets)
> 
> 2 × DC racks & launcher
> 
> 6 × torpedo launchers
> 
> 2 × Type 946/PJ-46
> 15-barrel decoy rocket launchers.



Guys I wonder if the 053H3's can take this sort of maneuver like the Arleigh Burke class can. 509 foot metal vessel displacing 9200 tons of water can make this type of high-speed maneuver, American-made engineering at its finest...look at the size of the wake behind that thing...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Bilal9 said:


> Guys I wonder if the 053H3's can take this sort of maneuver like the Arleigh Burke class can. 509 foot metal vessel displacing 9200 tons of water can make this type of high-speed maneuver, American-made engineering at its finest...look at the size of the wake behind that thing...


many countries did not reveal ops details of ships

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> Guys I wonder if the 053H3's can take this sort of maneuver like the Arleigh Burke class can. 509 foot metal vessel displacing 9200 tons of water can make this type of high-speed maneuver, American-made engineering at its finest...look at the size of the wake behind that thing...


A lot depends on the Hull shape and then propulsion, Americans perfected their hull design with the USS IOWA, and subsequent ships use the experience gained. 
I reckon the ship is being propelled by water jets? 
I’ve seen BNS bangabandhu do tight maneuvers. Others mostly on straight line. The corvettes are also capable

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> A lot depends on the Hull shape and then propulsion, Americans perfected their hull design with the USS IOWA, and subsequent ships use the experience gained.
> I reckon the ship is being propelled by water jets?
> I’ve seen BNS bangabandhu do tight maneuvers. Others mostly on straight line. The corvettes are also capable



Tight maneuvers, which are called evasive maneuvers are necessary during wartime to avert tracking and also realign radars and sensors to track incoming threats as well as launch counter-offensive munitions.

The Arleigh Burke flight II-A version uses four GE LM 2500 external combustion turbine powerpacks, our Hamilton class cutters I believe use two of those, in addition to two Fairbanks Morse low power diesels for cruising. LM 2500 powerpacks are aero-derivative marine engines developed from the CF6 engine which powers our Biman Airbus 310's as well as the now-retired DC-10's.

No waterjets are used for this size ship, conventional screw props only.

Here are the 'supposed' specs for the Arleigh Burkes (real specs are classified):

Installed power: 3 × Allison AG9140 Generators (2,500 kW (3,400 hp) each, 440 V)
Propulsion: 

4 × General Electric LM2500 gas turbines each generating 26,250 bhp(19,570 kW);[4]
coupled to two shafts, each driving a five-bladed reversible controllable-pitch propeller;
Total output: 105,000 bhp (78,000 kW)
Speed: In excess of 30 kn (56 km/h; 35 mph)
Range: 4,400 nmi (8,100 km) at 20 kn (37 km/h; 23 mph)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

New generation catamaran hulled Combat diving boat of Bangladesh Navy lunched at Khulna Shipyard. An Australian company designed this diving boat. Another unit is also under construction.

At present the Bangladesh Navy operates just one repurposed diving boat.



























__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2471563376448380

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mb444

What is the purpose of a diving boat? Grateful for information shared.


----------



## Michael Corleone

mb444 said:


> What is the purpose of a diving boat? Grateful for information shared.


Like the name, it’s used by divers


----------



## mb444

Michael Corleone said:


> Like the name, it’s used by divers


 Surely divers can jump off any boat. Why do they need a special boat. Is it equipped and purposed for specialised operations?


----------



## Michael Corleone

mb444 said:


> Surely divers can jump off any boat. Why do they need a special boat. Is it equipped and purposed for specialised operations?


I think they have timing instruments, sonars and oxygen tank replenishments

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

mb444 said:


> Surely divers can jump off any boat. Why do they need a special boat. Is it equipped and purposed for specialised operations?


Yeah they can. But a search & salvage operation requires much more sophisticated & comprehensive approach.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

mb444 said:


> What is the purpose of a diving boat? Grateful for information shared.



It's actually a hydrographic survey vessel which can also be used for combat diving and SAR operation 

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/ksy-launched-hydrographic-survey-vessel-for-bangladesh-navy.634053/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

The Ronin said:


> It's actually a hydrographic survey vessel which can also be used for combat diving and SAR operation
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/ksy-launched-hydrographic-survey-vessel-for-bangladesh-navy.634053/



A lot of equipment is needed for three dimensional operations, including underwater welding etc. 

This can also assist in locating ships submerged in commercial channels.

Rest on combat ops. you can add two plus two....


----------



## Sehnsucht

Is there any update of indigenous frigate program & anti sub helicopters?


----------



## Avicenna

Sehnsucht Petrichor said:


> Is there any update of indigenous frigate program & anti sub helicopters?



Welcome!

Also great question!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sehnsucht

Avicenna said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Also great question!


Thanks!


----------



## The Ronin

Sehnsucht Petrichor said:


> Is there any update of indigenous frigate program & anti sub helicopters?



Two ASW heli and new MPA's (September) including the two currently in Germany for overhauling are supposed to come this year. And word is shipbuilder from Netherlands and France gave presentation on our future frigate project in naval headquarter.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sehnsucht

The Ronin said:


> Two ASW heli and new MPA's (September) including the two currently in Germany for overhauling are supposed to come this year. And word is shipbuilder from Netherlands and France gave presentation on our future frigate project in naval headquarter.


AW-159 for ASW & Dornier for MPA? I heard rumors a while back that procurement of Wildcats has been halted for some reasons (costs maybe?).Any idea which classes might have been presented?


----------



## The Ronin

Sehnsucht Petrichor said:


> AW-159 for ASW & Dornier for MPA?



Hae



Sehnsucht Petrichor said:


> I heard rumors a while back that procurement of Wildcats has been halted for some reasons (costs maybe?)



Yes they didn't approve the fund for second batch. Instead they will go for AW-101 for SF



Sehnsucht Petrichor said:


> Any idea which classes might have been presented?



no.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

The Ronin said:


> Two ASW heli and new MPA's (September) including the two currently in Germany for overhauling are supposed to come this year. And word is shipbuilder from Netherlands and France gave presentation on our future frigate project in naval headquarter.



Guessing Damen is the Netherlands party and STX from France - I'd also throw Fincantieri in the mix. Pakistan is a recent customer from Damen's Romanian yard. 2X2400 ton OPVs.


----------



## Nike

North Sea Boats from Indonesia had successfully completed the contract and delivered the Boats to Bangladesh Navy along with local build ToT. 



















https://m.facebook.com/northseaboat/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The Ronin

Republic of Korea Navy Submarine Force Command has been hosting the annual International Submarine Education and Training Program (ISETP) since 2013.

This 8 week-long course educates multinational students from Southeast Asia, Middle East, and Latin America with the basics of submarine operation and maintenance via class instruction and practical applications.

ROK Navy established ISETP to meet the growing requests from foreign governments to train their respective nation's submarine crew.

The current class is comprised of foreign students from the Philippines, Indonesia, Malaysia, Bangladesh, Vietnam, United Arab Emirates, and etc. Since its inception, 76 foreign officers and NCOs have successfully graduated from the program.

Despite having operated submarines for only 30 years, ROK Navy Submarine Force's success in various overseas international exercises, particularly RIMPAC made it a sought-out teacher among fledgling or aspiring submarine operators.

http://kookbang.dema.mil.kr/newsWeb...V6v7MhKeqfVWwiNWhdg60CTV5S9USg88s6JOaiGzp7YlA

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172483446683426816

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @_老年_ from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Bilal9

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 579904
> View attachment 579905
> View attachment 579906
> View attachment 579907
> 
> Via @_老年_ from Weibo



Thanks brother. F16 is probably be the first to be delivered. Any news on when this or even both go on sea trials?


----------



## striver44

Impressive naval buildup, is there any plans to equip ex-hamilton class opv with AShM?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

striver44 said:


> Impressive naval buildup, is there any plans to equip ex-hamilton class opv with AShM?


Americanas didn’t allow that, those are being used as training/ patrol ships...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

Michael Corleone said:


> Americanas didn’t allow that, those are being used as training/ patrol ships...


shame, it's quite an adequate hull though. BN might aswell install electronics to turn it into some kind of command ship instead of an oversized gunboat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

The Ronin said:


> @LKJ86 are you decommissioning two more Type 53H3 and two Type 54s? Sources are saying BN is negotiating for two Type 54s and already got two more Type 53H3s. Will you really decommission these Type 54s so early?
> 
> https://www.defseca.com/premium/ban...2eT-CGnNrXCS71K2oNcOWSAvy7kRHgW_38iqOfpSF2GnA


I don't think so, and two Type 054 FFGs are being upgraded now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

LKJ86 said:


> Type 054 FFGs are being upgraded now.



With what? What are the upgrades?



LKJ86 said:


> I don't think so, and two Type 054 FFGs are being upgraded now.



Didn't the Type 53H3s you are selling to us also get a MLU in 2015?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin




----------



## Avicenna

The Ronin said:


>



Any truth to this?

https://www.defseca.com/premium/bangladesh-navy-opts-for-more-chinese-frigates/


----------



## The Ronin

Avicenna said:


> Any truth to this?
> 
> https://www.defseca.com/premium/bangladesh-navy-opts-for-more-chinese-frigates/



Ha, two sources including this one are saying BN bought/will buy two more Type 53H3 and negotiating for two Type 54 to replace the Hamilton class and increase fleet strength. That's why i asked @LKJ86 if they are planning to decommission their Type 54 or not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Hey wanted to ask and confirm. Were those type 035 subs upgraded with AIP?
Read that somewhere


----------



## The Ronin

Michael Corleone said:


> Hey wanted to ask and confirm. Were those type 035 subs upgraded with AIP?
> Read that somewhere



Diplomat right? No, Diplomat often provides wrong info.


----------



## Michael Corleone

The Ronin said:


> Diplomat right? No, Diplomat often provides wrong info.


Most probably. I was so confused because I couldn’t find what the upgrades were


----------



## Avicenna

Michael Corleone said:


> Most probably. I was so confused because I couldn’t find what the upgrades were



Strongly doubt AIP.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Avicenna said:


> Strongly doubt AIP.


Same


----------



## Avisheik

Michael Corleone said:


> Hey wanted to ask and confirm. Were those type 035 subs upgraded with AIP?
> Read that somewhere


AIP was added to one of the Chinese Mings for testing in order to add it to the Yuan class.

None of the BD ones have AIP.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Any chance that BD will get Type052D naval ship with HQ-9?


----------



## Avicenna

Philip the Arab said:


> Any chance that BD will get Type052D naval ship with HQ-9?



Probably not.


----------



## Philip the Arab

Avicenna said:


> Probably not.


Why not?


----------



## Avicenna

Philip the Arab said:


> Why not?



overkill and cost.

let’s start with the 6 new build frigates first.

also new build submarines.

that alone will keep BN busy and the budget allocated for the foreseeable future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Avicenna said:


> overkill and cost.
> 
> let’s start with the 6 new build frigates first.
> 
> also new build submarines.
> 
> that alone will keep BN busy and the budget allocated for the foreseeable future.


You are right, but AD for naval ships seems very lacking. There should be a plan for HQ-16 at the minimum on ships like Pakistan is getting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avicenna

Philip the Arab said:


> You are right, but AD for naval ships seems very lacking. There should be a plan for HQ-16 at the minimum on ships like Pakistan is getting.



BD budget is limited man. 

A little more than 3 billion per year.

They can certainly go up but choose to allocate to other areas which long term makes a good deal of sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Avicenna said:


> BD budget is limited man.
> 
> A little more than 3 billion per year.
> 
> They can certainly go up but choose to allocate to other areas which long term makes a good deal of sense.


Agreed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avicenna

Any word on when the 2 AW159 or the 2 new Dorniers will be delivered?


----------



## Arthur

Avicenna said:


> Any word on when the 2 AW159 or the 2 new Dorniers will be delivered?


November/ December most probably.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## 帅的一匹

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 582611


any possibility of 052DDG going to BD navy?


----------



## Sehnsucht

wanglaokan said:


> any possibility of 052DDG going to BD navy?


For now, I believe BN is focusing on anti sub choppers & indigenous frigate & type 56 corvette production.
Although I have heard that post 2025, BN MIGHT focus their attention on procuring destroyers.But imo it'll be at least 2030 till we see destroyers in BN.Type 52 would be an excellent addition in this regard.
Although it might seem far-fetched to some, I have faith in BN.They're the most capable of our armed forces & unlike BAF, they're also led by visionary leaders.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## striver44

Petrichor said:


> For now, I believe BN is focusing on anti sub choppers & indigenous frigate & type 56 corvette production.
> Although I have heard that post 2025, BN MIGHT focus their attention on procuring destroyers.But imo it'll be at least 2030 till we see destroyers in BN.Type 52 would be an excellent addition in this regard.
> Although it might seem far-fetched to some, I have faith in BN.They're the most capable of our armed forces & unlike BAF, they're also led by visionary leaders.


The BAF had not done any meaningful procurement, stuck with less than a dozen of 4th gen fighter.i dobt think its anything to do w8th the leadership, Are the BN high command prioritize funds for more naval vessels instead of fighters?


----------



## Sehnsucht

striver44 said:


> The BAF had not done any meaningful procurement, stuck with less than a dozen of 4th gen fighter.i dobt think its anything to do w8th the leadership


BAF right now is a joke.



striver44 said:


> Are the BN high command prioritize funds for more naval vessels instead of fighters?


Navy has plans of procuring fighter jets to establish it's own maritime strike squadron.Not sure if it's prioritized over getting naval assets.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

Petrichor said:


> BAF right now is a joke.
> 
> 
> Navy has plans of procuring fighter jets to establish it's own maritime strike squadron.Not sure if it's prioritized over getting naval assets.


Where did you get the information regarding navies plan to have its own maritime strike squadron?


----------



## Sehnsucht

Michael Corleone said:


> Where did you get the information regarding navies plan to have its own maritime strike squadron?


Heard about it quite a while ago.Don't remember the source.I think a minister had mentioned it once in a parliament session as well.
Take it with a grain of salt, if you will.I'm more optimistic about this than BAF's MRCA.


----------



## The Ronin

INS Ranvijay, INS Kuthar, BNS Ali Haider, BNS Shadinota in Coordinated Patrol (CORPAT) in North Bay of Bengal.




























__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183227921638383616


----------



## Avicenna

What’s this all about?

https://www.janes.com/article/84139...ol-craft-anti-aircraft-missiles-for-corvettes

*Bangladesh Navy seeks new patrol craft, anti-aircraft missiles for corvettes*
*Mrityunjoy Mazumdar, Alameda, California* - Jane's Navy International 
29 October 2018

Bangladesh’s Defence Ministry is seeking responses to a tender for five patrol craft for the country’s navy.

According to the tender, the patrol craft should have a proven design with a length of approximately 50–52 m, a beam of 7–8 m, a maximum draught of 2 m, and a displacement of between 270 and 320 tonnes. It should be steel-hulled with an aluminium superstructure.

The vessel should be powered by two diesel engines driving two shafts, and an electrical power generation equipment that would need to be of ‘western origin’. Weapons to be mounted on the craft include a Type 61 twin 37 mm gun, and two 20 mm Oerlikon cannons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mb444

Avicenna said:


> What’s this all about?
> 
> https://www.janes.com/article/84139...ol-craft-anti-aircraft-missiles-for-corvettes
> 
> *Bangladesh Navy seeks new patrol craft, anti-aircraft missiles for corvettes*
> *Mrityunjoy Mazumdar, Alameda, California* - Jane's Navy International
> 29 October 2018
> 
> Bangladesh’s Defence Ministry is seeking responses to a tender for five patrol craft for the country’s navy.
> 
> According to the tender, the patrol craft should have a proven design with a length of approximately 50–52 m, a beam of 7–8 m, a maximum draught of 2 m, and a displacement of between 270 and 320 tonnes. It should be steel-hulled with an aluminium superstructure.
> 
> The vessel should be powered by two diesel engines driving two shafts, and an electrical power generation equipment that would need to be of ‘western origin’. Weapons to be mounted on the craft include a Type 61 twin 37 mm gun, and two 20 mm Oerlikon cannons.



Just guns.....big deal....make it in BD...probably for coast guards.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Ronin

Avicenna said:


> What’s this all about?
> 
> https://www.janes.com/article/84139...ol-craft-anti-aircraft-missiles-for-corvettes
> 
> *Bangladesh Navy seeks new patrol craft, anti-aircraft missiles for corvettes*
> *Mrityunjoy Mazumdar, Alameda, California* - Jane's Navy International
> 29 October 2018
> 
> Bangladesh’s Defence Ministry is seeking responses to a tender for five patrol craft for the country’s navy.
> 
> According to the tender, the patrol craft should have a proven design with a length of approximately 50–52 m, a beam of 7–8 m, a maximum draught of 2 m, and a displacement of between 270 and 320 tonnes. It should be steel-hulled with an aluminium superstructure.
> 
> The vessel should be powered by two diesel engines driving two shafts, and an electrical power generation equipment that would need to be of ‘western origin’. Weapons to be mounted on the craft include a Type 61 twin 37 mm gun, and two 20 mm Oerlikon cannons.



Padma class Batch-2 patrol craft and FL-3000N missile.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

mb444 said:


> Just guns.....big deal....make it in BD...probably for coast guards.



Coast guard ones like this have already been made I believe at Narayanganj. They use inboard marine engines with aluminium hull.

@Ronin bhai can you confirm?

Edit: Never mind, these are the Padma Class Patrol Boats...


----------



## Bilal9

Old news


Avicenna said:


> What’s this all about?
> 
> https://www.janes.com/article/84139...ol-craft-anti-aircraft-missiles-for-corvettes
> 
> *Bangladesh Navy seeks new patrol craft, anti-aircraft missiles for corvettes*
> *Mrityunjoy Mazumdar, Alameda, California* - Jane's Navy International
> 29 October 2018
> 
> Bangladesh’s Defence Ministry is seeking responses to a tender for five patrol craft for the country’s navy.
> 
> According to the tender, the patrol craft should have a proven design with a length of approximately 50–52 m, a beam of 7–8 m, a maximum draught of 2 m, and a displacement of between 270 and 320 tonnes. It should be steel-hulled with an aluminium superstructure.
> 
> The vessel should be powered by two diesel engines driving two shafts, and an electrical power generation equipment that would need to be of ‘western origin’. Weapons to be mounted on the craft include a Type 61 twin 37 mm gun, and two 20 mm Oerlikon cannons.



Padma Class batch 2 (for the Navy) are already being made at KSY....there will be five made in this batch. A total of 20+ are planned for the Navy.

If BCG is satisfied with the three already supplied, they may order more. They need all the patrol equipment they can get their hands on, given the amount of foreign piracy in our waters.

So far eight were planned in the first batch, five for the navy, three for the coast guard, most have been delivered.

Construction for 2nd batch of five started in June, 2019. These small vessels displace about 300+ tonnes and are armed with MANPADs and twin 37mm HMG's as well as Oerlikon cannons like the description above says. ETA for completion of batch 2 may be Q2 2022 (some by mid-year 2020), going by previous batch completion timeline.








Petrichor said:


> Heard about it quite a while ago.Don't remember the source.I think a minister had mentioned it once in a parliament session as well.
> Take it with a grain of salt, if you will.I'm more optimistic about this than BAF's MRCA.



Ditto here. Common knowledge in Navy circles.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

New Type-053H3 BNS Umar Farooq (F16) of Bangladesh Navy completes it's Sea trial today

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## aliaselin

The Ronin said:


> New Type-053H3 BNS Umar Farooq (F16) of Bangladesh Navy completes it's Sea trial today


No change at all？ Interesting


----------



## Bilal9

aliaselin said:


> No change at all？ Interesting



There could be unseen changes, for example SIGELINT suite and RADARs are Bangladesh spec (Kelvin Hughes) I am sure.

And these are makeshift temporary platforms before our local design builds so - no sense in equipping them up in sophisticated weaponry for now, beyond what they already have.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

Bangladesh Naval delegates visiting South Korean made new warship design during visit to MADEX 2019 in Busan, South Korea.

https://www.navalnews.com/event-new...pl68Tr8fOB3EF56siAhWerB0fHbgIsnawD_xlT_IPu6F0






Bangladesh Navy members installing Anti Submarine Decoy in Type-056 Guided Missile Corvette (Shadhinota Class Corvette)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The Ronin

Hamilton Class Patrol Frigate of Bangladesh Navy somewhere in Saint Martin.....Today's picture
PC- Inzamul Haque.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## monitor

Military Analysis Wing-MAW
Yesterday at 8:52 AM ·
#GOOD_NEWS

বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনী তাদের অর্ডার করা জাহাজ তৈরির ম্যাটিরিয়ালস চীন থেকে ডেলিভারি পেয়েছে।

এই বছরের মে মাসে বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনী চীনের স্টিল প্রস্তুতকারক কোম্পানি HENAN BEBON এর সাথে একটি চুক্তি সম্পাদন করে। চুক্তি অনুসারে BEBON বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনীকে ১৫০০টন ABS Grade A শিপবিল্ডিং প্লেট সরবরাহ করেছে।ABS Grade A হলো আমেরিকান ব্যুরো অব শিপবিল্ডিং কর্তৃক সার্টিফিকেট পাওয়া শক্ত ও উচ্চ ক্ষমতা সহনশীল স্টিল যা জাহাজের গুরুত্বপূর্ণ অংশ যেমন বডি,হাল ইত্যাদি তৈরিতে ব্যবহৃত হয়ে থাকে।

এছাড়াও বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনী Q235B angle bar,channel,checkered plates(এগুলি জাহাজের বডিকে উচ্চ চাপ ও কেমিক্যাল জাতীয় বিক্রিয়া থেকে সুরক্ষিত রাখে) ডেলিবারি পেয়েছে।

শীঘ্রই নতুন জাহাজ তৈরির গুরুত্বপূর্ণ এসব উপকরণসমূহ নৌবাহিনীর নিজস্ব শিপইয়ার্ডগুলিতে সরবরাহ করা হবে।

ছবিতে শিপমেন্টের আগে নৌবাহিনীর সদস্যরা উপকরণসমূহ শেষবারের মতো পরিদর্শন করে নিচ্ছেন।

ছবি-BEBON

©Military Analysis Wing-MAW

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

How many total frigates do we have? Including the soon to come type 53 iii-a?


----------



## Avicenna

Michael Corleone said:


> How many total frigates do we have? Including the soon to come type 53 iii-a?



2 Hamiltons (no missile armaments)

1 Bangabondhu

1 Type 053H1

2 Type 053H2

And the 2 incoming Type 053H3.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arthur

Two more frigates will be ordered soon. Two subs to join the fleet. Big event for BN.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## leonblack08

Arthur said:


> Two more frigates will be ordered soon. Two subs to join the fleet. Big event for BN.



Two more subs? Any chance they are going European?


----------



## Bengal71

Arthur said:


> Two more frigates will be ordered soon. Two subs to join the fleet. Big event for BN.



Two more frigates to be ordered? Are these the 053H3 that are coming or a new order?


----------



## ghost250

Bengal71 said:


> Two more frigates to be ordered? Are these the 053H3 that are coming or a new order?


initial version of type 054 most probably...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

Arthur said:


> Two subs to join the fleet.



Shukur-Alhamdulillah if it's true. Good that BN is moving ahead with the submarine plan when the frigate project is getting delayed. But DTB is saying BN might order two Chinese and one European submarine.



Bengal71 said:


> Are these the 053H3 that are coming or a new order?



Word is they are negotiating for two Type-54.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bengal71

The Ronin said:


> Shukur-Alhamdulillah if it's true. Good that BN is moving ahead with the submarine plan when the frigate project is getting delayed. But DTB is saying BN might order two Chinese and one European submarine.
> 
> 
> 
> Word is they are negotiating for two Type-54.



Second hand?

What will happen to our indigenous frigate project?


----------



## The Ronin

Bengal71 said:


> Second hand?
> 
> What will happen to our indigenous frigate project?



Delayed. Navy wants time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bengal71

The Ronin said:


> Delayed. Navy wants time.



Can't they just buy some second hand South Korean ones if available instead of going for everything Chinese?


----------



## Arthur

leonblack08 said:


> Two more subs? Any chance they are going European?


No European subs at this moment. 


The Ronin said:


> Delayed. Navy wants time.


It is very clear by this point that, Navy too will diverge away from China. I can bet Italian, French & Dutch has more chance of winning this bid than China. 


Bengal71 said:


> Can't they just buy some second hand South Korean ones if available instead of going for everything Chinese?


There's nothing wrong buying from China ATM. And old Korean ships has no inherent superiority over Early type 54 frigates. And since we don't know of any such offerings by Koreans, there is no question of such a purchase.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Avicenna

Arthur said:


> No European subs at this moment.
> 
> It is very clear by this point that, Navy too will diverge away from China. I can bet Italian, French & Dutch has more chance of winning this bid than China.
> 
> There's nothing wrong buying from China ATM. And old Korean ships has no inherent superiority over Early type 54 frigates. And since we don't know of any such offerings by Koreans, there is no question of such a purchase.



What is the time frame and model of the subs in question?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

Avicenna said:


> What is the time frame and model of the subs in question?


Yuan Class from China. My calculation says 5 Years. There is a rumor that BN will place order soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avicenna

Interesting idea in this article.

*https://nationalinterest.org/blog/buzz/it-time-america-start-selling-diesel-submarines-again-31687*

*Is It Time for America to Start Selling Diesel Submarines Again?*

Would it make sense?

by Tyler Headley

Between World War II and 1980, the United States supplied about a quarter of the world’s non-indigenously built submarines. But as the United States transitioned its submarine fleet from diesel to nuclear powered, it stopped providing its decommissioned submarines to allies.

Maybe this didn’t matter. If America’s submarine-producing allies continued selling submarines to the countries America militarily supported, then there might be no impact overall. On the other hand, if the United States’ allies could not obtain submarines or worse, America’s rivals took over its submarine supplying role, America’s strategic position could have been hindered.


Using newly compiled data on submarine sales since World War II, it is possible to begin understanding the extent and global impact of America’s submarine supply cessation.

The history of American submarines is rich and storied. The United States was, in fact, the first to use submarines in combat: during the War of Independence, American revolutionaries used the ‘Turtle’ submersible to attempt to plant a bomb on a British flagship. In the subsequent centuries, submarines have been used extensively and to great effect: German U-Boats in World War I, for instance, sank an estimated five thousand ships. This threat prompted the famous quote from Winston Churchill: “The only thing that ever frightened me during the war was the U-Boat peril.” With the advent of the nuclear age, submarines gained a second purpose: nuclear deterrence. Submarines equipped with nuclear weapons and capable of remaining underwater for months became strategically vital tools for projecting power and enforcing the Cold War doctrine of mutually assured destruction.

As submarine capabilities improved due to onboard nuclear reactors, the allure of diesel-electric powered submarines declined. In 1954, the USS Nautilus was commissioned, culminating a two-year process by General Dynamics to design and build the first nuclear submarine. Its launch and subsequent record-breaking run, including stunts such as completing a submerged transit of the North Pole, heralded a new era a submarine warfare. For major powers, especially the United States and USSR, diesel-electric submarines suddenly became less strategically vital tools.

A year after the USS Nautilus made her transit of the North Pole, the USS Blueback was launched. The Blueback held the distinction of being the last U.S. diesel-electric submarine to be commissioned, and when it was decommissioned in 1990, the United States’ submarine fleet became solely nuclear. At its decommissioning, Robert H. Gautier, the retired captain who commissioned the submarine, stated: “This is the end of an era. We must give way to progress.”

But this progress came at a cost: The United States could no longer give, loan, or sell its decommissioned submarines to its allies. These recipient countries had included Brazil, Turkey, and Taiwan, the latter of which has struggled ever since to procure submarines in its struggle with China.

Certain other countries had some capacity to build their own submarines, but advanced attack submarines generally came from a select handful of suppliers. Today, the largest of these include China, France, Germany, Russia, and the United Kingdom. Utilizing a compiled, but amateur and imperfect, ledger of submarine sales and network analysis software, we can begin to understand what impact, if any, the United States’ withdrawal from the market had.

There is little shock that during the Cold War, NATO allies and Warsaw Pact allies typically sold and received submarines from each other. But some other relationships of note emerge: first, in the Cold War era, the three countries straddling the East and the West were Poland, Indonesia, and India. In the post-Cold War era, only India and Pakistan remained as the last two countries maintaining that fine balance.

Second, in addition to the United States, the United Kingdom significantly cut back exports of submarines in the post–Cold War era. Whereas each country was the center of its own extensive network during the Cold War, of the two countries in the post–Cold War era, the United Kingdom was the only with any exports. (After Canada cancelled its nuclear submarine program, it reached an agreement to procure an Upholder-class from the UK for $750 million.)

Third, Germany has maintained the most robust network of recipient countries. A large component of this continued success is attributable to sales of the Type 209 submarine and its variations. This diesel-electric submarine is developed by Howaldtswerke-Deutsche Werft specifically for export, and retailed (in the case of South Africa in 2006) for $285 million each. Other popularly exported submarines since World War II include the United States’ Balao and Russia’s Kilo, Romeo, and Whiskey classes, but none sold more than the Type 209.


Carefully observing the networks, however, it’s clear that any initial worries were unfounded. None of the countries that the United States sold to during the Cold War were subsequently picked up by Russia or China. Yet while none of the countries may have shifted their import-behavior to favor the East, it’s possible that certain countries that the United States would like to have submarines faced difficulties procuring them.

This indeed seems to be the case. To supply its allies, the United States must rely upon other suppliers. Reliance isn’t just a theoretical complication: it has already fomented ramifications. Take the example of Taiwan. Since its last submarine procurement from the Netherlands in the early 1980s, Taiwan has continually attempted to procure submarines to counter the growing Chinese naval threat. But due to Chinese pressure, European shipbuilders and countries have refused to sell or supply Taiwan. While the United States attempted to broker a deal for Taiwan in the 2000s, its lack on indigenous diesel submarine production capabilities ultimately shelved the deal.

It makes little strategic sense for the United States to sell or give away its prized nuclear submarines, even to its allies. Without this ability, and without a current pipeline of diesel submarines, the United States risks limiting its allies’ ability to force-project and risks losing military ties to other nations. China, for instance, has the largest dieselsubmarine factory in the world, capable of churning out four submarines at a time. Its recent sales of Type 035 and Type 039 submarines to Bangladesh and Pakistan respectively indicates a willingness to potentially use submarine sales as a new means for alliance-building and support.

Other commentators also mention the cost-efficiency of diesel submarines as compared to nuclear submarines. The United States’ transition from diesel-electric to nuclear may have made sense in terms of overall submarine utility, but it came at a high fiscal cost. For the price of a single Virginia-class nuclear submarine, about $2.7 billion, the United States could procure six or seven German Type 212 submarines.

Thus, while the argument around diesel submarines has often centered around their costs and abilities with regards to the United States naval force, perhaps it’s time to reorient the discussion around the supply of American allies. As the territorial dispute in the South China Sea continues, the submarine forces of American allies will become increasingly important in checking China’s projection of power. Restarting America’s diesel engine submarine production would take years and billions of dollars and may not even come in time to impact the South China Sea struggle. But should other countries not make the leap to nuclear submarines, and should diesel submarine technology continue to improve, it would make long term sense for the United States to begin discussing or debating the merits of diesel again.

_Tyler Headley is a research assistant at New York University. His work has previously been published in Foreign Affairs and The Diplomat._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

If BN buy any European submarine i hope they go for Type-212CD or A-26 Oceanic. But what looks most alluring now than any other options currently available, is this new conceptual 2,180 tonnes design unveiled by DSME at MADEX 2019. This is based on the Chang Bogo and KSS III and can be tailored according to customer requirements. This could be cheaper than European option. And if we can buy it with VLS and ballistic missile, it will be an awesome addition to our submarine fleet.

It is powered by a diesel-electric propulsion system with AIP and « the latest Lithium-Ion batteries », allowing a maximum submerged speed of 20 knots and a maximum surface speed of 10 knots. The range 10,000 nautical miles at cruising speed. The DSME2000 has a length of 70,3 m and a diameter of 6,3 m. It accommodates a crew of 40, including 10 « guests », which means that the submarine would be able to sustain Special Forces operations.

The DSME 2000 submarine features a flexible weapon launching system adapted « upon customer demand ». It first relies on 8 torpedo tubes with a total of 16 torpedoes, including 8 spare units.

The masts suite includes optronic, radar, ESM, SATCOM, Snorkel and up to two communication hoistable masts. The sensor suite is based on Cylindrical Hydrophone Array, Intercept Detection and Ranging Sonar, Own Noise Analysis, Flank Array Sonar, Passive Ranging Sonar, Active Operation Sonar and Towed Array Sonar.

https://www.navalnews.com/event-new...0-tons-attack-submarine-joins-dsme-portfolio/

https://www.janes.com/article/92161/madex-2019-dsme-unveils-new-submarine-design-for-export-market
























Bengal71 said:


> Can't they just buy some second hand South Korean ones if available instead of going for everything Chinese?



It will be quicker for BN to absorb Chinese one as they are already operating Type 53H1, H2 and other Chinese ships with similar radar, sensors and weapon like C-802A SSM and FM-90 SAM.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Michael Corleone

The good news from navy doesn't seem to stop and i hope it never does inshallah... but what's wit AF


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Avicenna

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 588172
> View attachment 588173
> View attachment 588174
> View attachment 588175
> View attachment 588176
> View attachment 588177
> View attachment 588178



Any sightings of F19?


----------



## ghost250

Ming Class Submarine of Bangladesh Navy during routine patrol in Bay of Bengal.





#DTB

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Ronin

EXERCISE CARAT-2019
#Update

Technicians from U.S Pacific fleet and Bangladesh navy sailors are discussing on subject matter expert exchange and trouble shooting scenario on-board BNS- SOMUDRA AVIJAN.
© Defres

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Ronin

Ming Class submarine and Type-053H1 Frigate BNS Usman in one frame in Bay of Bengal

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bilal9

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 588952
> View attachment 588953
> View attachment 588954



Looks like Sea trial?


----------



## LKJ86

Bilal9 said:


> Looks like Sea trial?


It just meets F16 in Shanghai.
They would be handed over very soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

LKJ86 said:


> It just meets F16 in Shanghai.
> They would be handed over very soon.



Thanks for the update brother, looking forward to any images.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

The Ronin said:


> Ming Class submarine and Type-053H1 Frigate BNS Usman in one frame in Bay of Bengal


Them subs look sexy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Doctor Strange

BN's upcoming two 053h3 frigates are solid. If in future the four 37mm AA guns are replaced with some better CIWS, these two frigates will be equivalent to 054 frigates. Btw, is this true BN is building one of the largest floating dock for its ships somewhere around Barisal area? Plus floating airstrip etc.


----------



## Sehnsucht

Doctor Strange said:


> BN's upcoming two 053h3 frigates are solid. If in future the four 37mm AA guns are replaced with some better CIWS, these two frigates will be equivalent to 054 frigates.


Not really.Type 54 frigates are way more modern & capable.Especially so with 32 VLS for midrange SAM.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doctor Strange

Petrichor said:


> Not really.Type 54 frigates are way more modern & capable.Especially so with 32 VLS for midrange SAM.



Will be equivalent to earlier version of 054. Great for BoB threat level. You are talking about type 054A. Im sure, if inducted something like those; BN will identify those as destroyers.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Doctor Strange said:


> Will be equivalent to earlier version of 054. Great for BoB threat level. You are talking about type 054A. Im sure, if inducted something like those; BN will identify those as destroyers.


I don’t think so. 4500 tons isn’t classified as destroyer in BN book


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> I don’t think so. 4500 tons isn’t classified as destroyer in BN book



Exactly. Even mini destroyers are typically of at least 6000 ton displacement, going up to 9000 tons or so (depending on patrol and endurance length in days)

Though displacement is actually not the qualifying factor. Armament and sensors dictate that role.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

Bangladesh Navy personnels onboard newly acquired Type-053H3 frigates of Bangladesh Navy.

PC- Chinese Defence portal

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The Ronin

Missile armed version of the the Padma class coastal patrol craft equipped with more powerful Oto Melara 76mm main gun, RWS and Marte 2N anti-ship missile is coming.

The Bangladesh Navy is benefiting from acquisition of European warship components such as missile, guns and sensors.

Existing and future Padma class coastal patrol craft may be fitted/equipped with such sensors as per official proposal/planning of stakeholders.

Exclusive to Defseca.com #Defseca #BangladeshNavy #KhulnaShipyard #MadeInBangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

The Ronin said:


> Bangladesh Navy personnels onboard newly acquired Type-053H3 frigates of Bangladesh Navy.
> 
> PC- Chinese Defence portal


More pics:

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## xbat

These ships are not new , not modern looks like from 70's. why does bangladesh navy purchase them? are those donations?


----------



## UKBengali

The Ronin said:


> No, our frigate program is delayed and navy is increasing fleet strength and replace old ship like Hamilton class. They might buy two more second hand frigates until new frigate come. And these were launched in 1997-98. So they still have lots of service life left.



Do you know the reasons for delay?


----------



## The Ronin

UKBengali said:


> Do you know the reasons for delay?



It was already discussed vai. They aren't going with the Chinese design and CDDL is not even ready. Look at the new LPC tender, clearly hints that we are moving away from China.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Bilal9 said:


> Looks like Sea trial?


Yeah let the Navy and Land force develop and let the air force remain backward. Are we even getting any MRCA or we have to use our current 'bhangari maal' like J7 and old mig 29s for eternity?


----------



## mb444

Buddhistforlife said:


> Yeah let the Navy and Land force develop and let the air force remain backward. Are we even getting any MRCA or we have to use our current 'bhangari maal' like J7 and old mig 29s for eternity?


 There is always hope that we will see positive development but lets not hold our breath.


----------



## Michael Corleone

LKJ86 said:


> More pics:
> View attachment 590576
> View attachment 590577
> View attachment 590578
> 
> 
> View attachment 590579
> View attachment 590580


Guys who’re more knowledgeable about metallurgy, can you tell me why ship hull looks buckled the more it’s overhauled? Does it depend on poor welding techniques/technology? How far are Chinese in this field? So far very few of their new ships doesn’t look buckled and has a smooth hull finish



Buddhistforlife said:


> Yeah let the Navy and Land force develop and let the air force remain backward. Are we even getting any MRCA or we have to use our current 'bhangari maal' like J7 and old mig 29s for eternity?


Why does it concern a Nepali living in Burma?


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Michael Corleone said:


> Guys who’re more knowledgeable about metallurgy, can you tell me why ship hull looks buckled the more it’s overhauled? Does it depend on poor welding techniques/technology? How far are Chinese in this field? So far very few of their new ships doesn’t look buckled and has a smooth hull finish
> 
> 
> Why does it concern a Nepali living in Burma?


কেন? আপনার সমস্যা কই? 

I am a Chittagonian btw. Where is your hometown @Michael Corleone


----------



## Michael Corleone

Buddhistforlife said:


> কেন? আপনার সমস্যা কই?
> 
> I am a Chittagonian btw. Where is your hometown @Michael Corleone


Munshiganj
Thought you’re foreign
They’ll be reitired in due time. We don’t keep our fighters in service more than specification service life. 

mig 21 and f7s of India and Burma on the other hand...


----------



## Avicenna

Michael Corleone said:


> Munshiganj
> Thought you’re foreign



Nice!

I remember my maternal grandparents being from Manikganj.

I remember visiting their village and farmland there wayyyyyyy back in the day.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UKBengali

The Ronin said:


> It was already discussed vai. They aren't going with the Chinese design and CDDL is not even ready. Look at the new LPC tender, clearly hints that we are moving away from China.



Moving away from China may not be the right approach for next-gen frigates.

These 6+2 frigates will be far too powerful for Myanmar, although they will be useful against the savages, and will be mainly tasked with keeping India at bay. The Type-56 corvettes and the older frigates, along with subs, are more than enough for the Barmans.
Chinese current frigate technology will provide the perfect combination of firepower/cost for a country like BD.

India is far too big a market for EU nations to not buckle under Indian pressure. What assurances does BD have for supplies in case of war with India?

BD should strike the right balance between Chinese/Western designs for it's military modernisation. Just knee-jerking away from China is not a good idea.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

Avicenna said:


> Nice!
> 
> I remember my maternal grandparents being from Manikganj.
> 
> I remember visiting their village and farmland there wayyyyyyy back in the day.


Hometown would be wrong to say, grammer bari could be said, in bikrampur. My hometown is in Kuwait xD



UKBengali said:


> Moving away from China may not be the right approach for next-gen frigates.
> 
> These 6+2 frigates will be far too powerful for Myanmar, although they will be useful against the savages, and will be mainly tasked with keeping India at bay. The Type-56 corvettes and the older frigates, along with subs, are more than enough for the Barmans.
> Chinese current frigate technology will provide the perfect combination of firepower/cost for a country like BD.
> 
> India is far too big a market for EU nations to not buckle under Indian pressure. What assurances does BD have for supplies in case of war with India?
> 
> BD should strike the right balance between Chinese/Western designs for it's military modernisation. Just knee-jerking away from China is not a good idea.


Frigate requirement has increased to 16 now. So not bad considering they’ll be our entire future fleet. It’s not that bd is ditching China rather bd is being very neutral and receptive towards offer from any nation now. So we don’t have to answer to China or Russia when it comes to their interest.
Negotiation for 2 more ongoing. 
So we have 6 active +2 incoming and +2 being negotiated

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## UKBengali

Michael Corleone said:


> Frigate requirement has increased to 16 now. So not bad considering they’ll be our entire future fleet. It’s not that bd is ditching China rather bd is being very neutral and receptive towards offer from any nation now. So we don’t have to answer to China or Russia when it comes to their interest.
> Negotiation for 2 more ongoing.
> So we have 6 active +2 incoming and +2 being negotiated




Are you sure that BD can afford 16 cutting-edge frigates? 
I would love for it to be true.

My point is that BD needs to source weapons from both China and the West going forward. This is both to get a good deal from either side(competition) and also to have reliable supplier against India(China) and Myanmar(West).

As already explained the next-gen frigates will be overkill for Myanmar and will certainly be used as a deterrent to IN in the Bay of Bengal.
Only Chinese hardware can be reliably used against India as China has a vested interest in keeping India boxed in. In times of war with India, expect Chinese supplies to keep flowing into BD. The West will likely support India due to containment of China and/or access to it's large market. 

By all means buy stuff from the West in order to diversify and have a guaranteed supplier against Myanmar, but getting everything from the West will mean BD cannot fight an effective war against India should the need, however remote, arises.

@Avicenna

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Avicenna

UKBengali said:


> Are you sure that BD can afford 16 cutting-edge frigates?
> I would love for it to be true.
> 
> My point is that BD needs to source weapons from both China and the West going forward. This is both to get a good deal from either side(competition) and also to have reliable supplier against India(China) and Myanmar(West).
> 
> As already explained the next-gen frigates will be overkill for Myanmar and will certainly be used as a deterrent to IN in the Bay of Bengal.
> Only Chinese hardware can be reliably used against India as China has a vested interest in keeping India boxed in. In times of war with India, expect Chinese supplies to keep flowing into BD. The West will likely support India due to containment of China and/or access to it's large market.
> 
> By all means buy stuff from the West in order to diversify and have a guaranteed supplier against Myanmar, but getting everything from the West will mean BD cannot fight an effective war against India should the need, however remote, arises.
> 
> @Avicenna



Balance China/West as much as possible.

Though, as time goes on it this may be politically very difficult to do.

(Have to choose a side etc....)

Your points about India are very valid.

However, Myanmar presents a more immediate and realistic threat.

Bangladesh for the time being seems to be in a domestic relationship with India.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Ronin

UKBengali said:


> Moving away from China may not be the right approach for next-gen frigates.
> 
> These 6+2 frigates will be far too powerful for Myanmar, although they will be useful against the savages, and will be mainly tasked with keeping India at bay. The Type-56 corvettes and the older frigates, along with subs, are more than enough for the Barmans.
> Chinese current frigate technology will provide the perfect combination of firepower/cost for a country like BD.
> 
> India is far too big a market for EU nations to not buckle under Indian pressure. What assurances does BD have for supplies in case of war with India?
> 
> BD should strike the right balance between Chinese/Western designs for it's military modernisation. Just knee-jerking away from China is not a good idea.



Whoa that's new coming from you.  If i remember correctly you were also cheering for Western frigate not so long. Why the sudden change of heart?  Did you fall in love with a Chinese beauty or did China pay you huge amount of cash? 

Jokes aside did you forget that China wanted 50% share of CDDL? Why do you think they are calling for a new LPC design when they already have Durjoy LPC's ToT? Why would they get Chinese stuff if they can get better western stuff? Especially for frigate or even bigger ships which needs bigger punch. Another thing is is we are building these ships locally with help from West who have more experience and knowledge on this matter. It will be better to learn from them to achieve better quality. Looks how Turkey built up their defense industry with knowledge from West.

Agree with the balancing act though. No other country can offer such variety of supersonic AShM, LACM and ballistic missile except Russia and China though. It would have been better if Type-54A, J-10 and Type-39A saw major export success except Pakistan and Don't worry, we are not totally ditching China as they are still the supplier of the materials of our military hardware and there's lot more room to work with them. And i don't think India have much influence over UK, Italy, Netherlands, Sweden and specially Turkey. And it not that we are invading them so don't see the reason for other country to stop the supply. But if something bad happen we can always go back to China, Russia like other countries do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

BN doctrine necessitated two parallel platforms of comparative features in every displacement category.

BN has a demand for 15 LPCs. And they already signed for 8 Durjoy class with China. Rest of it will be western origin.

Same for the frigate program. BN has two different displacement category of frigates. One is upto 25000 ton & second is +4000 ton. 

If they source the +4k tons from EU/west, 25k will come from China. It's as simple as that.

It's cost to utility, quality vs quantity, utility vs speciality issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Michael Corleone

UKBengali said:


> Are you sure that BD can afford 16 cutting-edge frigates?
> I would love for it to be true.
> 
> My point is that BD needs to source weapons from both China and the West going forward. This is both to get a good deal from either side(competition) and also to have reliable supplier against India(China) and Myanmar(West).
> 
> As already explained the next-gen frigates will be overkill for Myanmar and will certainly be used as a deterrent to IN in the Bay of Bengal.
> Only Chinese hardware can be reliably used against India as China has a vested interest in keeping India boxed in. In times of war with India, expect Chinese supplies to keep flowing into BD. The West will likely support India due to containment of China and/or access to it's large market.
> 
> By all means buy stuff from the West in order to diversify and have a guaranteed supplier against Myanmar, but getting everything from the West will mean BD cannot fight an effective war against India should the need, however remote, arises.
> 
> @Avicenna





Avicenna said:


> Balance China/West as much as possible.
> 
> Though, as time goes on it this may be politically very difficult to do.
> 
> (Have to choose a side etc....)
> 
> Your points about India are very valid.
> 
> However, Myanmar presents a more immediate and realistic threat.
> 
> Bangladesh for the time being seems to be in a domestic relationship with India.


At the end, bd will have to be like turkey, develop its own military industrial complex to reduce dependence on others. Until that’s achieved, balancing act is necessary



The Ronin said:


> That's some new and hearing for the first time. Are you talking about Type 53H3 or something similar? Why will they buy 2500 ton frigate when they already have C-13 and 4500 tons in mind? What's their mission will be? Want more details.


I reckon this is how it will go too. But I don’t know how bd plans to go about this... if bd will have new 2500 ton designs to build too or not


----------



## Michael Corleone

Anyone know about the new subs negotiation? Heard some chatter about it. Western and eastern options looked into


----------



## monitor

These are some of the concepts the Bangladesh Navy may consider to meet its requirement for Large Patrol Craft II (Anti-Surface Warfare) Project in 2020.

All of the candidates have strong features that ensure they are considered in the short list.

They are all armed with 8 x Exocet anti-ship missiles, which have anti-ship and land attack capability at 180 km. The warships can be fully integrated with Bangladesh Armed Forces existing IFF and Tactical Data Link, Bangla-22.

These warships have a range of between 2,000 to 2,500 nautical miles with maximum speeds of over 27 knots.

They are fitted with their own Combat Information Centre (CIC) and the latest generation navigation radar systems, fire control radar systems, electro-optical targeting systems, remote weapons systems, mine laying capabilities and limited anti-air warfare capabilities.

Stealth is is one of the primary considerations of the project with emphasis laid out for low signature emitting systems, coatings and fittings.

The Bangladesh Navy is having the craft built fully indigenously at the Khulna Shipyard, which has delivered LPC I (Durjoy class) and Padma class (CPC) successfully.

The displacement, sensors and combat systems all indicate the craft as being more like corvettes than minor patrol craft.

Khulna Shipyard will mass produce a successful design with Transfer of Technology from Western countries.

Exclusive to #Defseca #BangladeshNavy #KhulnaShipyard #MadeInBangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tarik Bin Hamza

The Ronin said:


> No, our frigate program is delayed and navy is increasing fleet strength and replace old ship like Hamilton class. They might buy two more second hand frigates until new frigate come. And these were launched in 1997-98. So they still have lots of service life left.


Hamiltons won't be replaced soon. BNS Osman will be.



monitor said:


> These are some of the concepts the Bangladesh Navy may consider to meet its requirement for Large Patrol Craft II (Anti-Surface Warfare) Project in 2020.
> 
> All of the candidates have strong features that ensure they are considered in the short list.
> 
> They are all armed with 8 x Exocet anti-ship missiles, which have anti-ship and land attack capability at 180 km. The warships can be fully integrated with Bangladesh Armed Forces existing IFF and Tactical Data Link, Bangla-22.
> 
> These warships have a range of between 2,000 to 2,500 nautical miles with maximum speeds of over 27 knots.
> 
> They are fitted with their own Combat Information Centre (CIC) and the latest generation navigation radar systems, fire control radar systems, electro-optical targeting systems, remote weapons systems, mine laying capabilities and limited anti-air warfare capabilities.
> 
> Stealth is is one of the primary considerations of the project with emphasis laid out for low signature emitting systems, coatings and fittings.
> 
> The Bangladesh Navy is having the craft built fully indigenously at the Khulna Shipyard, which has delivered LPC I (Durjoy class) and Padma class (CPC) successfully.
> 
> The displacement, sensors and combat systems all indicate the craft as being more like corvettes than minor patrol craft.
> 
> Khulna Shipyard will mass produce a successful design with Transfer of Technology from Western countries.
> 
> Exclusive to #Defseca #BangladeshNavy #KhulnaShipyard #MadeInBangladesh


These are just assumptions. According to the tender, main gun will be 30mm (also worth mentioning that BN mentioned furthur modification will be considered if covered by budget). I think BN is considering something from South Korea as most of the specs go with the feature of PKG class hull with extended body.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aliaselin

Can‘t understand why BD spends so much on navy compared to land force and air force. I have recently done some summarize on military structure of different countries and found that BD has such a small land force and air force compared to its population.
eg. With similar military budget, Myanmar has as many as 5 armored division while BD has only 2 armored bridage. Myanmar has 6 squadrons of fighters while BD has only 2.5 squadrons.
Without enough fighters cover the heavens, ships , except submarine, can not even sail out of the port. And weak land force may make you lose your whole basement including port and airport. So generally a country will set up land force first, then air force and last navy, while BD is in the opposite direction.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

The Ronin said:


> That's some new and hearing for the first time. Are you talking about Type 53H3 or something similar? Why will they buy 2500 ton frigate when they already have C-13 and 4500 tons in mind? What's their mission will be? Want more details.



Without going into one of my TLDR heavily illustrated long-a$$ posts, a 2500 ton light frigate (like the Bangabandhu) has its role to be very different than a heavy 4500 ton frigate. It has to do with patrol range, endurance, blue/brown water role, assistance to other countries, type of expeditionary role and these are just a few things without even touching the main differentiation factors of weapons and sensor fit-out.



aliaselin said:


> Can‘t understand why BD spends so much on navy compared to land force and air force. I have recently done some summarize on military structure of different countries and found that BD has such a small land force and air force compared to its population.
> eg. With similar military budget, Myanmar has as many as 5 armored division while BD has only 2 armored bridage. Myanmar has 6 squadrons of fighters while BD has only 2.5 squadrons.
> Without enough fighters cover the heavens, ships , except submarine, can not even sail out of the port. And weak land force may make you lose your whole basement including port and airport. So generally a country will set up land force first, then air force and last navy, while BD is in the opposite direction.



Army you could argue qualitative difference. We don't hire child soldiers. Myanmar has one third of our GDP I believe. How would you operate a war? You don't need money?

Navy is there to keep export/import lanes open. That is the first thing to block in a war scenario.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

aliaselin said:


> Can‘t understand why BD spends so much on navy compared to land force and air force. I have recently done some summarize on military structure of different countries and found that BD has such a small land force and air force compared to its population.
> eg. With similar military budget, Myanmar has as many as 5 armored division while BD has only 2 armored bridage. Myanmar has 6 squadrons of fighters while BD has only 2.5 squadrons.
> Without enough fighters cover the heavens, ships , except submarine, can not even sail out of the port. And weak land force may make you lose your whole basement including port and airport. So generally a country will set up land force first, then air force and last navy, while BD is in the opposite direction.


Yes. You are right. A sqdrn of JF 17 can neutralize the BN in an hour in case of war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

tarpitz said:


> Yes. You are right. A sqdrn of JF 17 can neutralize the BN in an hour in case of war.
> View attachment 590702
> View attachment 590703
> View attachment 590704



Send them damn birds our way! 

No guarantee about them going back...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tarpitz

Bilal9 said:


> Send them damn birds our way!
> 
> No guarantee about them going back...


Why are you so sure . . ?
While . . 
. .only one out of six frigates has an obsolete HQ 7 SHORAD and 40 mm CIWS, and the rest have no SAM or CIWS.

. . only four out of six frigates have SSMs.

. . three out of six frigates are more than 30 years old.

. . two out of six frigates are almost 50 years old.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

tarpitz said:


> Why are you so sure . . ?
> While . .
> . .only one out of six frigates has an obsolete HQ 7 SHORAD and 40 mm CIWS, and the rest have no SAM or CIWS.
> 
> . . only four out of six frigates have SSMs.
> 
> . . three out of six frigates are more than 30 years old.
> 
> . . two out of six frigates are almost 50 years old.



Under-estimating adversaries makes for great propaganda copy and convinces uneducated fourteen year olds tending to water buffaloes to join the Tatmadaw, but not much else.

Like I said, send the damn birds, let's test this out.

Where will you find fuel to fly your birds with by the way? How will you buy rations for the army? Propaganda?

You need money.

Please go fix your third-rate economy and infra first before more Japanese and Koreans leave...don't worry about us...


----------



## aliaselin

Bilal9 said:


> We don't hire child soldiers.


It is not about hiring child soldiers or not. With population of > 50M (Myanmar) or 160M (BD), an army number of 0.5M could be easily recruited from youth of age 18~25 for both country. Moreover, it's not about army number but equipment number.
Mordern world is not like WWII, an medium country as Myanmar and BD can not block ships in deep sea because in mordern world those ships may be with flag of any country, and it could cause big issue and anger EU, US or China. While in coastal waters, it is covered and protected by fighters inland, so here the air force is much more important than navy, unless you have big submarine squadron.


----------



## ghost250

tarpitz said:


> Why are you so sure . . ?
> While . .
> . .only one out of six frigates has an obsolete HQ 7 SHORAD and 40 mm CIWS, and the rest have no SAM or CIWS.
> 
> . . only four out of six frigates have SSMs.
> 
> . . three out of six frigates are more than 30 years old.
> 
> . . two out of six frigates are almost 50 years old.


lol..lets talk about ur navy...ohh,wait... zero significant naval asset in ur inventory.....even our corvettes carry better firepower thn ur so called Stealth trawlers..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghost250

### collected from MBDA website

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

Bangladesh Navy Special Forces SWADS.
Fully trained in South Korea, US and Turkey.
Equipment: All NATO standard weapons and equipment.

































Sig P228





BN SWADS boarding a warship during ex with US Navy.








The Ronin said:


> Missile armed version of the the Padma class coastal patrol craft equipped with more powerful Oto Melara 76mm main gun, RWS and Marte 2N anti-ship missile is coming.
> 
> The Bangladesh Navy is benefiting from acquisition of European warship components such as missile, guns and sensors.
> 
> Existing and future Padma class coastal patrol craft may be fitted/equipped with such sensors as per official proposal/planning of stakeholders.
> 
> Exclusive to Defseca.com #Defseca #BangladeshNavy #KhulnaShipyard #MadeInBangladesh





ghost250 said:


> View attachment 590718
> 
> 
> ### collected from MBDA website



So this is where they got the photo from, eh? Hope that is true.








UKBengali said:


> These 6+2 frigates will be far too powerful for Myanmar





UKBengali said:


> As already explained the next-gen frigates will be overkill for Myanmar



What made you so sure that they will always remain like that? They have India, Israel, China, Russia and Korea as supplier. West maybe good source for superior sensors but China and Russia's weapon inventory is lot better. Their ship design are potent and tech are very close to West. And they can buy Brahmos, Barak etc from India. So it's not so hard for them to build a formidable fleet to counter our's. We kept mocking them and look how they bought JF-17, Su-30, submarine and LPD. They already have Kh-35 AShM. So don't feel so comfy, underestimate Myanmar and worry about India only.



Michael Corleone said:


> I reckon this is how it will go too. But I don’t know how bd plans to go about this... if bd will have new 2500 ton designs to build too or not





Bilal9 said:


> Without going into one of my TLDR heavily illustrated long-a$$ posts, a 2500 ton light frigate (like the Bangabandhu) has its role to be very different than a heavy 4500 ton frigate. It has to do with patrol range, endurance, blue/brown water role, assistance to other countries, type of expeditionary role and these are just a few things without even touching the main differentiation factors of weapons and sensor fit-out.



@Michael Corleone remember once there was a group discussion about heavy corvette like Gowind, Sigma and Gremyashchiy-class corvette? I think @Arthur vai is talking about that. Cause the Chinese only have two frigates design, both exceed 2500 ton displacement and only one saw export success. Nowadays frigate displaces 3000+ and corvette weighs less than 3000 tons usually. Unless someone classify them as frigate.



monitor said:


> These are some of the concepts the Bangladesh Navy may consider to meet its requirement for Large Patrol Craft II (Anti-Surface Warfare) Project in 2020.
> 
> All of the candidates have strong features that ensure they are considered in the short list.
> 
> They are all armed with 8 x Exocet anti-ship missiles, which have anti-ship and land attack capability at 180 km. The warships can be fully integrated with Bangladesh Armed Forces existing IFF and Tactical Data Link, Bangla-22.
> 
> These warships have a range of between 2,000 to 2,500 nautical miles with maximum speeds of over 27 knots.
> 
> They are fitted with their own Combat Information Centre (CIC) and the latest generation navigation radar systems, fire control radar systems, electro-optical targeting systems, remote weapons systems, mine laying capabilities and limited anti-air warfare capabilities.
> 
> Stealth is is one of the primary considerations of the project with emphasis laid out for low signature emitting systems, coatings and fittings.
> 
> The Bangladesh Navy is having the craft built fully indigenously at the Khulna Shipyard, which has delivered LPC I (Durjoy class) and Padma class (CPC) successfully.
> 
> The displacement, sensors and combat systems all indicate the craft as being more like corvettes than minor patrol craft.
> 
> Khulna Shipyard will mass produce a successful design with Transfer of Technology from Western countries.
> 
> Exclusive to #Defseca #BangladeshNavy #KhulnaShipyard #MadeInBangladesh



The last two don't qualify in displacement. But the third one looks good.

https://www.navyrecognition.com/ind...278GNRowBQFKeTSuWU5DiynNOZRtoEYZDoiFv4a3U_PqM

http://www.dearsan.com/en/products/...zoz2Wx41CUcTqqI1Pc4fJzCrB9dqBzFSZYw0XQCy-Fo_Q



tarpitz said:


> Why are you so sure . . ?
> While . .
> . .only one out of six frigates has an obsolete HQ 7 SHORAD and 40 mm CIWS, and the rest have no SAM or CIWS.
> 
> . . only four out of six frigates have SSMs.
> 
> . . three out of six frigates are more than 30 years old.
> 
> . . two out of six frigates are almost 50 years old.



First of all calm down your tits. One hour my ***!!  How did you came to such BS conclusion?  That easy eh?  It's true that our air force currently sucks but it's not like those 8 Migs and F-7s won't try to stop you from doing any misadventure in BoB. You gotta deal with them first. Neither our ships will wait in line in one place to get hit by JF-17. One frigate with FM-90 and four C-13B with FL-3000N are still enough to counter your cruise missile. They will have to face CIWS, naval gun, decoy launcher and ECM too.

Two more frigates with FM-90 are coming in December and two more under negotiation probably. Once the new generation frigate gets inducted your hunky punky will stop for a long time. And you forgot about other military wings and assets which will mobilize against should any provocation happen like you said.



aliaselin said:


> Can‘t understand why BD spends so much on navy compared to land force and air force. I have recently done some summarize on military structure of different countries and found that BD has such a small land force and air force compared to its population.
> eg. With similar military budget, Myanmar has as many as 5 armored division while BD has only 2 armored bridage. Myanmar has 6 squadrons of fighters while BD has only 2.5 squadrons.
> Without enough fighters cover the heavens, ships , except submarine, can not even sail out of the port. And weak land force may make you lose your whole basement including port and airport. So generally a country will set up land force first, then air force and last navy, while BD is in the opposite direction.



Who said BD don't spend on army and air force?  Army has the most money and they are currently getting and working on lot more things. Three new division, New rifle production line, SMG, MANPAD, RPG, 1 regiment 155mm towed howitzer, 105mm towed and self-propelled howitzer, 120mm towed and self-propelled mortar, Type B, Type A GMLRS, 120 light tanks, 1 regiment amphibious tanks, MRAP vehicle, LCT, helicopter, transport aircraft, radar and so more. One armored division will be formed i think under FG 2030.

Air force is getting radar, helicopter, transport aircraft and trainer. If you check old threads you will see. Only MRCA, MR-SAM and frigate programs are delayed because of some technical and political reason as they are trying to diversify. But they are working on it, it's coming soon as BAF chief confirmed it and an official confirmed it today including attack helicopter.

https://www.dhakatribune.com/bangla...rement-of-high-end-military-equipment-from-us

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Ronin

Good news!! KSY signed contract for two new LPC (not sure which one though) and will build new frigates besides CDDL.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Avicenna

The Ronin said:


> Good news!! KSY signed contract for two new LPC (not sure which one though) and will build new frigates besides CDDL.



Alhamdulilah!

Expected commission date is about 11/2022 if going as per recent history.

Curious as to what direction they went.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arthur

The Ronin said:


> Good news!! KSY signed contract for two new LPC (not sure which one though) and will build new frigates besides CDDL.


2 more Durjoy Class. And a light frigate based on Shadhinota Class (Hope with ASW this time) in 1800-2000 ton class. Chinese recently showed a C13B variant with ASW. 




Avicenna said:


> Alhamdulilah!
> 
> Expected commission date is about 11/2022 if going as per recent history.
> 
> Curious as to what direction they went.


Right on the timeline bro. All to be commissioned by late 2022. 

CDDL will build the next generation frigates.
NATO origin LPCs will most probably go to DEW.
KSY wants a pie in the frigate build hence the light frigate program goes to them. 

good going.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Michael Corleone

The Ronin said:


> Good news!! KSY signed contract for two new LPC (not sure which one though) and will build new frigates besides CDDL.


Air Force guy is shit


----------



## Avicenna

Michael Corleone said:


> Air Force guy is shit



What was he saying?

I couldn't understand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mb444

The Ronin said:


> Good news!! KSY signed contract for two new LPC (not sure which one though) and will build new frigates besides CDDL.



The difference in quality between BA, BN and their poor cousin BAF is so obvious.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Avicenna said:


> What was he saying?
> I couldn't understand.


He kept saying current govt. but current govt was from 2008
Mig 29 ultra advanced? Pfft

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aliaselin

The Ronin said:


> One armored division will be formed i think under FG 2030.


Well again it‘s your wish. Generally an armored division， if following Indian army’s structure, you need 3 armored briadges and 1 SPG briadge, which means 6 armored battalion, 3 mechanic battalion, 2 SPG battalion and 1 MLRS battalion, that is around 300 MBT, 150 IFV/APC, 36 SPG and 18 MLRS. 
So 1. BD army has 270 MBT but distributed to 2 different division-11th division and 55th division, for each division has only less than 130 units; 2. the 120 light tanks is actually IFV, and can not fullfill the MBT roles 3. Nora B-52 is not suitable for division level of fire supplementary, and it is wheeled and can not follow tracked wheel MBT, but BD army has no tracked wheel SPG 4. No SPG motar for battalion. 
What makes me surpise is, in Wiki it states that MM has only 279 MBT, but after done some reasearch, in their army structure, one of their armored division contain 88 units of MBT, which means Wiki has underestimate MM's MBT, which should be larger than 440 units.



The Ronin said:


> Air force is getting radar, helicopter, transport aircraft and trainer.


All of those equipments can not survive in a war without enough fighters to cover the sky.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

Arthur said:


> a light frigate based on Shadhinota Class (Hope with ASW this time) in 1800-2000 ton class.



How many types of frigate they are gonna build?  You just talked about 2500 tons frigate a while ago. They are talking about frigate project with CDDL. I think they are gonna build the six next frigate jointly with CDDL in their new yard.

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/chin...angladesh-navy-shipyard.629054/#post-11657419








Arthur said:


> Chinese recently showed a C13B variant with ASW.



Can you post the photo here?



Michael Corleone said:


> Air Force guy is shit





mb444 said:


> The difference in quality between BA, BN and their poor cousin BAF is so obvious.



Well, haven't watched this video yet but BAF official confirmed MRCA, MR-SAM and Apache helicopter purchase. Though BAF chief already confirmed it. Still have a feeling something happened in Dubai Airshow.

Diamond aircraft confirmed by Lt Col for Army Aviation. Army has nearly 200,000 personnel (obviously more), new MLRS regiment joining, 3 Corps confirmed as well.





__ https://www.facebook.com/







Michael Corleone said:


> He kept saying current govt. but current govt was from 2008
> Mig 29 ultra advanced? Pfft



Same old shit in every armed forces day talk show in every year. And amount of oiling they do!! Jeez!! I hope USA just don't find out these oil mine. 



aliaselin said:


> Well again it‘s your wish. Generally an armored division， if following Indian army’s structure, you need 3 armored briadges and 1 SPG briadge, which means 6 armored battalion, 3 mechanic battalion, 2 SPG battalion and 1 MLRS battalion, that is around 300 MBT, 150 IFV/APC, 36 SPG and 18 MLRS.
> So 1. BD army has 270 MBT but distributed to 2 different division-11th division and 55th division, for each division has only less than 130 units; 2. the 120 light tanks is actually IFV, and can not fullfill the MBT roles 3. Nora B-52 is not suitable for division level of fire supplementary, and it is wheeled and can not follow tracked wheel MBT, but BD army has no tracked wheel SPG 4. No SPG motar for battalion.
> What makes me surpise is, in Wiki it states that MM has only 279 MBT, but after done some reasearch, in their army structure, one of their armored division contain 88 units of MBT, which means Wiki has underestimate MM's MBT, which should be larger than 440 units.



Army has more than 80 MLRS and 1000+ APC. Not all BD terrains are suited for heavy tanks. As i said more tanks, MRLS with longer range, SP mortar are coming and they have plans to buy IFV (probably 70 for now) and SPG (tracked/wheeled, both or one. Not sure). Whatever we need and lack will be full-filled eventually under FG 2030.



aliaselin said:


> All of those equipments can not survive in a war without enough fighters to cover the sky.



Well you can not deploy your fighters effectively if you don't have full air surveillance coverage. BD already established ADIZ. Now they are plugging blind spots of BAF's high-level radars such as the RAT-31DL/Ms. The way they are going it looks like they are achieving full air surveillance and full trainer fleet with proper training capability first while working on MRCA , MR-SAM and self-sufficiency on MRO and manufacturing.

MRCA, MR-SAM and attack helicopter purchase is confirm but question is when they are gonna sign/announce the deal or fighter will come. Or did they already sign the deal?

http://www.caab.gov.bd/aip/sup/aipsup01-18.pdf
https://quwa.org/2019/10/30/bangladesh-orders-aesa-air-defence-radars-from-leonardo/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

aliaselin said:


> Well again it‘s your wish. Generally an armored division， if following Indian army’s structure, you need 3 armored briadges and 1 SPG briadge, which means 6 armored battalion, 3 mechanic battalion, 2 SPG battalion and 1 MLRS battalion, that is around 300 MBT, 150 IFV/APC, 36 SPG and 18 MLRS.
> So 1. BD army has 270 MBT but distributed to 2 different division-11th division and 55th division, for each division has only less than 130 units; 2. the 120 light tanks is actually IFV, and can not fullfill the MBT roles 3. Nora B-52 is not suitable for division level of fire supplementary, and it is wheeled and can not follow tracked wheel MBT, but BD army has no tracked wheel SPG 4. No SPG motar for battalion.
> What makes me surpise is, in Wiki it states that MM has only 279 MBT, but after done some reasearch, in their army structure, one of their armored division contain 88 units of MBT, which means Wiki has underestimate MM's MBT, which should be larger than 440 units.
> 
> All of those equipments can not survive in a war without enough fighters to cover the sky.



Let's not pollute the thread with off topic discussion - this is a Navy thread, and 'sticky' as well. Your input is valuable and it is appreciated, but let's discuss in the right thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghost250

The Ronin said:


> Good news!! KSY signed contract for two new LPC (not sure which one though) and will build new frigates besides CDDL.


so that tender just was a eye wash then??they have alrdy finalised the design and arranmnt..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

The Ronin said:


> Can you post the photo here?



Guys this is the only one I found for the Jiangdao class ASW variant, but can't make out the ASW parts (are these the ones highlighted in yellow?). I believe the square stern opening may be for a towed array variable-depth sonar. Some sources suggest that the Kamov KA-28 heli may be the sub hunter for the Chinese Navy for these ships, but in Bangladesh case of course AW-139 has been the stated choice for a long time. 











More here,

https://thediplomat.com/2015/05/with-fourth-submarine-killer-corvette-china-makes-asw-headway/

https://www.globalsecurity.org/military/world/china/jiangdao-056a.htm

https://thediplomat.com/2016/06/china-commissions-new-submarine-killer-warship-for-south-china-sea/

https://thediplomat.com/2016/11/sub...ina-sea-china-launches-40th-stealth-corvette/


----------



## Abu Shaleh Rumi

ghost250 said:


> so that tender just was a eye wash then


Just curious, why we need this eye wash thing and for who?


----------



## ghost250

Abu Shaleh Rumi said:


> Just curious, why we need this eye wash thing and for who?


dont knw borther...maybe @The Ronin vai can answer ur ques..nd yeah,navy has the tendency to publish a tender after selecting a particular party so that they can only fulfill their demand..just look at this pic..its from MBDA website with marte mk2/N ssm..but the new lpcs tender isnt closed yet...nd there is a rumor that navys going to introduce two types of lpc ...we have alrdy got one..durjoy class..maybe navy spokesman talked about this one(two more)..nd other one will be western origin..a new design with new ssm and limited anti air capability...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Buddhistforlife

The Ronin said:


> How many types of frigate they are gonna build?  You just talked about 2500 tons frigate a while ago. They are talking about frigate project with CDDL. I think they are gonna build the six next frigate jointly with CDDL in their new yard.
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/chin...angladesh-navy-shipyard.629054/#post-11657419
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you post the photo here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, haven't watched this video yet but BAF official confirmed MRCA, MR-SAM and Apache helicopter purchase. Though BAF chief already confirmed it. Still have a feeling something happened in Dubai Airshow.
> 
> Diamond aircraft confirmed by Lt Col for Army Aviation. Army has nearly 200,000 personnel (obviously more), new MLRS regiment joining, 3 Corps confirmed as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same old shit in every armed forces day talk show in every year. And amount of oiling they do!! Jeez!! I hope USA just don't find out these oil mine.
> 
> 
> 
> Army has more than 80 MLRS and 1000+ APC. Not all BD terrains are suited for heavy tanks. As i said more tanks, MRLS with longer range, SP mortar are coming and they have plans to buy IFV (probably 70 for now) and SPG (tracked/wheeled, both or one. Not sure). Whatever we need and lack will be full-filled eventually under FG 2030.
> 
> 
> 
> Well you can not deploy your fighters effectively if you don't have full air surveillance coverage. BD already established ADIZ. Now they are plugging blind spots of BAF's high-level radars such as the RAT-31DL/Ms. The way they are going it looks like they are achieving full air surveillance and full trainer fleet with proper training capability first while working on MRCA , MR-SAM and self-sufficiency on MRO and manufacturing.
> 
> MRCA, MR-SAM and attack helicopter purchase is confirm but question is when they are gonna sign/announce the deal or fighter will come. Or did they already sign the deal?
> 
> http://www.caab.gov.bd/aip/sup/aipsup01-18.pdf
> https://quwa.org/2019/10/30/bangladesh-orders-aesa-air-defence-radars-from-leonardo/


Which MRCA is BAF buying?


----------



## Michael Corleone

Buddhistforlife said:


> Which MRCA is BAF buying?


Still a secret
Someone said in dbc news, they said attack helicopters and MRCA will be American!?
Also same news channel AF representative said it will be purchased along with TOT


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Michael Corleone said:


> Still a secret
> Someone said in dbc news, they said attack helicopters and MRCA will be American!?
> Also same news channel AF representative said it will be purchased along with TOT


American MRCA? I guess it's F 16 then.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Buddhistforlife said:


> American MRCA? I guess it's F 16 then.


If American f 16 with tot, it’s not a bad deal... Bangladesh will have an upgraded up to date Air Force then


----------



## mb444

Michael Corleone said:


> If American f 16 with tot, it’s not a bad deal... Bangladesh will have an upgraded up to date Air Force then



There is nothing wrong with F16 but I am hoping for EF with meteor. Meteors have greater range tham aamrams and is much better. Additionally no political issues.

Please get F16 only if it comes with aamrams in significant numbers. BAF needs to check both india and the monkeys.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

mb444 said:


> There is nothing wrong with F16 but I am hoping for EF with meteor. Meteors have greater range tham aamrams and is much better. Additionally no political issues.
> 
> Please get F16 only if it comes with aamrams is significant numbers. BAF needs to check both india and the monkeys.


I would only get f16s if we buy the whole manufacturing assembly, wouldn’t want to buy it if India proceeds to buy those... spares and avoiding sanctions are of utmost importance


----------



## mb444

Michael Corleone said:


> I would only get f16s if we buy the whole manufacturing assembly, wouldn’t want to buy it if India proceeds to buy those... spares and avoiding sanctions are of utmost importance



I completely agree. However i am surprised how we will suddently develop the basis for such a venture given we have no industrial base in aeronautics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

mb444 said:


> I completely agree. However i am surprised how we will suddently develop the basis for such a venture given we have no industrial base in aeronautics.


Well Lockheed Martin intends to move the entire f16 manufacturing factory out of US, tooling and machineries will not be a problem but competent workforce will be, in that regard maybe first couple of years we can get assistance from Turkish and Lockheed Martin themselves


----------



## TopCat

Michael Corleone said:


> Well Lockheed Martin intends to move the entire f16 manufacturing factory out of US, tooling and machineries will not be a problem but competent workforce will be, in that regard maybe first couple of years we can get assistance from Turkish and Lockheed Martin themselves


You need to buy at least 120 aircraft before lockheed can do that. They made that clear with Indians.


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Michael Corleone said:


> I would only get f16s if we buy the whole manufacturing assembly, wouldn’t want to buy it if India proceeds to buy those... spares and avoiding sanctions are of utmost importance


I thought BAF is buying Eurofighter Typhoon.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Buddhistforlife said:


> I thought BAF is buying Eurofighter Typhoon.


I’m not saying we will buy f16



TopCat said:


> You need to buy at least 120 aircraft before lockheed can do that. They made that clear with Indians.


Well there’s our 10 planned squadrons then

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

Type-056 Corvette of Bangladesh Navy firing Type-87 240mm ASW Rocket system.








Bilal9 said:


> Guys this is the only one I found for the Jiangdao class ASW variant, but can't make out the ASW parts (are these the ones highlighted in yellow?). I believe the square stern opening may be for a towed array variable-depth sonar. Some sources suggest that the Kamov KA-28 heli may be the sub hunter for the Chinese Navy for these ships, but in Bangladesh case of course AW-139 has been the stated choice for a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More here,
> 
> https://thediplomat.com/2015/05/with-fourth-submarine-killer-corvette-china-makes-asw-headway/
> 
> https://www.globalsecurity.org/military/world/china/jiangdao-056a.htm
> 
> https://thediplomat.com/2016/06/china-commissions-new-submarine-killer-warship-for-south-china-sea/
> 
> https://thediplomat.com/2016/11/sub...ina-sea-china-launches-40th-stealth-corvette/



I was actually asking for the model of C-13B ASW variant.



Abu Shaleh Rumi said:


> Just curious, why we need this eye wash thing and for who?





ghost250 said:


> dont knw borther...maybe @The Ronin vai can answer ur ques..nd yeah,navy has the tendency to publish a tender after selecting a particular party so that they can only fulfill their demand..just look at this pic..its from MBDA website with marte mk2/N ssm..but the new lpcs tender isnt closed yet...nd there is a rumor that navys going to introduce two types of lpc ...we have alrdy got one..durjoy class..maybe navy spokesman talked about this one(two more)..nd other one will be western origin..a new design with new ssm and limited anti air capability...
> View attachment 591085



I don't think tender just a formality. It's kinda seem silly choosing before closing the tender and even publish it. Never saw any example like that even though people talk about it. Anyone is welcome to provide such example here. Either navy is going for two types of LPC or they are building new variant of Durjoy class with western sensors and weapons. Both have possibility. DefRes claimed that KSY will build two Durjoy class LPC and later a navy official confirmed it. The tender also could be for weapon and sensors as Durjoy wasn't supposed be fitted with major western components. So it's either a completely new western design with western components or a new Durjoy design/variant with western components.

And the photo is similar to Padma class OPV not Durjoy. I doubt it's really meant for us even though the flag looks similar and close to ours.



Buddhistforlife said:


> Which MRCA is BAF buying?



Nothing confirmed. BAF is quite about it. But all the news and talking give a idea at least. Either they already placed order or on the verge of signing the deal. One thing is sure that they are trying to buy American jet.



Michael Corleone said:


> Still a secret
> Someone said in dbc news, they said attack helicopters and MRCA will be American!?
> Also same news channel AF representative said it will be purchased along with TOT





Michael Corleone said:


> If American f 16 with tot, it’s not a bad deal... Bangladesh will have an upgraded up to date Air Force then





Michael Corleone said:


> Well there’s our 10 planned squadrons then



I think i watched every armed forces talk-show and never heard anyone talked about american jet let alone TOT. Can you share the video from that exact time? That feels like BS to me. Why would USA provide ToT or establish manufacturing plant for fighter jet to a country who isn't USA's close ally and never bought any single major military stuff before?

And BAF won't buy 100 fighter of only one variant. Three will be multi-role, six for air defense and one for maritime strike. So the chance is slim. If anything has chance to come with TOT, it's either J-10C or Gripen. We already have MRO plant, man-power, facilities for Chinese fighter. So it will be easy to absorb the J-10C. Air Chief already said next fighter will be cost effective.

And the recent unveiling of FC-20E at Dubai Airshow clearly states that China is very interested to hold BAF for another 30 years. Cause Pakistan-Myanmar already operate JF-17. Anyone else is seriously looking for MMRCA except BAF? Philippine talked about Gripen and Malaysia didn't show J-10 in their list. Also Brazil got ToT for buying 70 Gripen though they have requirement of 100 jet.

Looks like Syed Amar Khan is right again about China even willing to sell J-10C.   Jokes on us who believed China won't sell C variant.  Why is it so hard to believe that guy?! 

https://www.janes.com/article/92790...SMgbNI3YR-zPdamL-EQgGU-0mHjmY-T6ygFIPcucUwjZA

https://quwa.org/2019/11/24/china-o...HvcZDhIcohSh-KH-sfZ0S9O0sBSKSOCsFS0Il8sVQx8tk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Buddhistforlife

The Ronin said:


> Type-056 Corvette of Bangladesh Navy firing Type-87 240mm ASW Rocket system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was actually asking for the model of C-13B ASW variant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think tender just a formality. It's kinda seem silly choosing before closing the tender and even publish it. Never saw any example like that even though people talk about it. Anyone is welcome to provide such example here. Either navy is going for two types of LPC or they are building new variant of Durjoy class with western sensors and weapons. Both have possibility. DefRes claimed that KSY will build two Durjoy class LPC and later a navy official confirmed it. The tender also could be for weapon and sensors as Durjoy wasn't supposed be fitted with major western components. So it's either a completely new western design with western components or a new Durjoy design/variant with western components.
> 
> And the photo is similar to Padma class OPV not Durjoy. I doubt it's really meant for us even though the flag looks similar and close to ours.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing confirmed. BAF is quite about it. But all the news and talking give a idea at least. Either they already placed order or on the verge of signing the deal. One thing is sure that they are trying to buy American jet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think i watched every armed forces talk-show and never heard anyone talked about american jet let alone TOT. Can you share the video from that exact time? That feels like BS to me. Why would USA provide ToT or establish manufacturing plant for fighter jet to a country who isn't USA's close ally and never bought any single major military stuff before?
> 
> And BAF won't buy 100 fighter of only one variant. Three will be multi-role, six for air defense and one for maritime strike. So the chance is slim. If anything has chance to come with TOT, it's either J-10C or Gripen. We already have MRO plant, man-power, facilities for Chinese fighter. So it will be easy to absorb the J-10C. Air Chief already said next fighter will be cost effective.
> 
> And the recent unveiling of FC-20E at Dubai Airshow clearly states that China is very interested to hold BAF for another 30 years. Cause Pakistan-Myanmar already operate JF-17. Anyone else is seriously looking for MMRCA except BAF? Philippine talked about Gripen and Malaysia didn't show J-10 in their list. Also Brazil got ToT for buying 70 Gripen though they have requirement of 100 jet.
> 
> Looks like Syed Amar Khan is right again about China even willing to sell J-10C.   Jokes on us who believed China won't sell C variant.  Why is it so hard to believe that guy?!
> 
> https://www.janes.com/article/92790...SMgbNI3YR-zPdamL-EQgGU-0mHjmY-T6ygFIPcucUwjZA
> 
> https://quwa.org/2019/11/24/china-o...HvcZDhIcohSh-KH-sfZ0S9O0sBSKSOCsFS0Il8sVQx8tk


Why don't BAF buy Russian jets?

If BAF can stop buying from Russia due to their support for Myanmar, then BAF should also stop buying from China. But it looks like the armed forces of Bangladesh is still opting for Chinese arms.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghost250

Buddhistforlife said:


> *Why don't BAF buy Russian jets?*
> 
> If BAF can stop buying from Russia due to their support for Myanmar, then BAF should also stop buying from China. But it looks like the armed forces of Bangladesh is still opting for Chinese arms.


"CAATSA"


----------



## Buddhistforlife

ghost250 said:


> "CAATSA"


But Myanmar won't face any sanctions. They are regular customers of Russian and North Korean arms.


----------



## ghost250

Buddhistforlife said:


> But Myanmar won't face any sanctions. They are regular customers of Russian and North Korean arms.


 they dont have to because they r alrdy facing various types of sanction imposed by us and EU.....how much do they export to usa??100-200 million?? nd import??500-600 million...on the other hand, we export more thn 5-6 billion worth of goodies to usa alone....nd it is increasing day by day..we cant risk it for only a damn jet..


----------



## Buddhistforlife

ghost250 said:


> they have no other options except china nd russia nd they r alrdy facing various types of sanction imposed by us and EU.....how much do they export to usa??100-200 million?? nd import??500-600 million...on the other hand, we export more thn 5-6 billion worth of goodies to usa alone....nd it is increasing day by day..we cant risk it for only a damn jet..


What is the guarantee that Uncle Sam won't try to manipulate Bangladesh after BAF buy their weapons?

I would go for European jets like Mirage, Gripen, Eurofighters etc.


----------



## UKBengali

Buddhistforlife said:


> What is the guarantee that Uncle Sam won't try to manipulate Bangladesh after BAF buy their weapons?
> 
> I would go for European jets like Mirage, Gripen, Eurofighters etc.



Mirage - out of date.
Euro fighter - too expensive
Gripen- Perfect for BD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

The Ronin said:


> Type-056 Corvette of Bangladesh Navy firing Type-87 240mm ASW Rocket system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was actually asking for the model of C-13B ASW variant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think tender just a formality. It's kinda seem silly choosing before closing the tender and even publish it. Never saw any example like that even though people talk about it. Anyone is welcome to provide such example here. Either navy is going for two types of LPC or they are building new variant of Durjoy class with western sensors and weapons. Both have possibility. DefRes claimed that KSY will build two Durjoy class LPC and later a navy official confirmed it. The tender also could be for weapon and sensors as Durjoy wasn't supposed be fitted with major western components. So it's either a completely new western design with western components or a new Durjoy design/variant with western components.
> 
> And the photo is similar to Padma class OPV not Durjoy. I doubt it's really meant for us even though the flag looks similar and close to ours.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing confirmed. BAF is quite about it. But all the news and talking give a idea at least. Either they already placed order or on the verge of signing the deal. One thing is sure that they are trying to buy American jet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think i watched every armed forces talk-show and never heard anyone talked about american jet let alone TOT. Can you share the video from that exact time? That feels like BS to me. Why would USA provide ToT or establish manufacturing plant for fighter jet to a country who isn't USA's close ally and never bought any single major military stuff before?
> 
> And BAF won't buy 100 fighter of only one variant. Three will be multi-role, six for air defense and one for maritime strike. So the chance is slim. If anything has chance to come with TOT, it's either J-10C or Gripen. We already have MRO plant, man-power, facilities for Chinese fighter. So it will be easy to absorb the J-10C. Air Chief already said next fighter will be cost effective.
> 
> And the recent unveiling of FC-20E at Dubai Airshow clearly states that China is very interested to hold BAF for another 30 years. Cause Pakistan-Myanmar already operate JF-17. Anyone else is seriously looking for MMRCA except BAF? Philippine talked about Gripen and Malaysia didn't show J-10 in their list. Also Brazil got ToT for buying 70 Gripen though they have requirement of 100 jet.
> 
> Looks like Syed Amar Khan is right again about China even willing to sell J-10C.   Jokes on us who believed China won't sell C variant.  Why is it so hard to believe that guy?!
> 
> https://www.janes.com/article/92790...SMgbNI3YR-zPdamL-EQgGU-0mHjmY-T6ygFIPcucUwjZA
> 
> https://quwa.org/2019/11/24/china-o...HvcZDhIcohSh-KH-sfZ0S9O0sBSKSOCsFS0Il8sVQx8tk


Dbc channel, it was linked in one of the armed forces thread. I read about it in Facebook group, upon inspection I found there’s nothing about American fighters and attack helicopters specifically but the dude did say will acquire attack helicopters and MRCA, also TOT is something they’re looking into before procuring.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

Well if you are talking about MRCA with TOT, other than Mig35 & JF 17, nothing is available. 

USA aren't going to give anyone TOT for few pesky number.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal9

The Ronin said:


> I was actually asking for the model of C-13B ASW variant.



Yup - very little info available on the interwebs. Seems C13B is only specialized for Surface warfare, might have different designation for ASW role.

C13B
C = Corvette
13 = 1300 tons
B = Bangladesh

Nigeria variant is heavier for extended endurance and patrols (P18N)
P = Patrol
18 = 1800 tons
N = Nigeria

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Arthur said:


> Well if you are talking about MRCA with TOT, other than Mig35 & JF 17, nothing is available.
> 
> USA aren't going to give anyone TOT for few pesky number.


I guess j10 can also be counted in this no?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avicenna

Michael Corleone said:


> I guess j10 can also be counted in this no?



TOT is such a vague term.

What does that even mean in the context of Bangladesh.

Any Western aircraft will be off the shelf with no appreciable TOT.

And as for the Russians and Chinese.

What exactly would they give Bangladesh of use anyways.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Arthur said:


> Well if you are talking about MRCA with TOT, other than Mig35 & JF 17, nothing is available.
> 
> USA aren't going to give anyone TOT for few pesky number.



USA give TOT for Indonesia in 1991 F 16 deal for just only 12 planes, Indonesia got Offset to produce F 16 wings in PT Dirgantara Indonesia.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## MINN

Indos said:


> USA give TOT for Indonesia in 1991 F 16 deal for just only 12 planes, Indonesia got Offset to produce F 16 wings in PT Dirgantara Indonesia.


that's before 911 era things were different when it comes to arms sales now it's wouldn't be easy to get ToT. There would have to be a big volume for US to consider ToT.


----------



## Indos

MINN said:


> that's before 911 era things were different when it comes to arms sales now it's wouldn't be easy to get ToT. There would have to be a big volume for US to consider ToT.



Substantial TOT can only happen with US strong ally like South Korea and Japan. For instant, just buying 45 F 35 Korea got 21 technologies from US to build KFX fighter. 

I believe some TOT can still be acquired from US with the purchase less than 1 billion USD, it is why Indonesia now can do Mid Life Upgrade for its F 16 A/B which is conducted by Air Force maintenance depot and PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Indonesia Aerospace). Those F 16 A/B life will be prolong until the next 20-25 years and can carry AMRAAM. 

Source in Indonesian language 

https://tekno.tempo.co/read/1185762/pesawat-f-16-tni-au-diupgrade-dilengkapi-bom-canggih-jdam

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Arthur

Well ...
This is what I was talking about few days ago. A model of C13B with Sonar & ASW weapons were presented by CSSC.




@Bilal9 @The Ronin



Michael Corleone said:


> I guess j10 can also be counted in this no?


I guess that depends. I think we can get TOT for majority of the spares & components .
How much they are offering anyway ?


----------



## Philip the Arab

Bangladesh should try getting NH-90 or AW101 and equipping them with Marte ER 100km range missile for anti-ship duties. They should be based in Bangladeshi naval bases preferably with 4 at each major base.

NH-90 equipped with 2 Marte ER missiles. IMO they should be based at Rabnabad base firstly






Even flying over Kuakata would allow the helicopters to engage ships from a standoff distance safe from most threats.









​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

Model of our new Patrol Crafts being built in Khulna Shipyard Limited (KSY)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## polanski

Philip the Arab said:


> Bangladesh should try getting NH-90 or AW101 and equipping them with Marte ER 100km range missile for anti-ship duties. They should be based in Bangladeshi naval bases preferably with 4 at each major base.
> 
> NH-90 equipped with 2 Marte ER missiles. IMO they should be based at Rabnabad base firstly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even flying over Kuakata would allow the helicopters to engage ships from a standoff distance safe from most threats.
> View attachment 591887
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Why not kissing Putin's a$$. Why are you even thinking European products?

Where is that Idiot @The Ronin aka Facebook general aka sayed amar khan who told, the guy who talk about gripen will be bashed.

Wake up donkey. Putin, Xi and Modi all fu$ked you. Modi supplied submarine to Myanmar. Myanmar will induct submarine on 24 December. So called month of independence. You should be shamed and run from here. Go hide somewhere under the stone.

https://www.voanews.com/south-central-asia/bangladesh-troops-accused-raping-rohingya-girl


----------



## ghost250

polanski said:


> Why not kissing Putin's a$$. Why are you even thinking European products?
> 
> Where is that Idiot @The Ronin aka Facebook general aka sayed amar khan who told, the guy who talk about gripen will be bashed.
> 
> *Wake up donkey. Putin, Xi and Modi all fu$ked you.* Modi supplied submarine to Myanmar. Myanmar will induct submarine on 24 December. So called month of independence. You should be shamed and run from here. Go hide somewhere under the stone.
> 
> https://www.voanews.com/south-central-asia/bangladesh-troops-accused-raping-rohingya-girl



@Dubious @waz


----------



## The Ronin

Bangladesh Navy Chief Admiral Awrangazeb Chowdhury accompanied by the BN delegation consisting of three staff officers, Resident Defence Attache (DA) of Bangladesh and Indian Defence Attache Dhaka, visited Shivalik Class frigate and other facilities of Indian Navy during his official visit to India.

















































ghost250 said:


> @Dubious @waz



Ignore that mentally handicapped SOB. Do you see anyone respond to that mofo anymore? Even Burmese PDF members have already realized that he is a retard and don't talk to him always, specially when he barks like a mad dog. Have you ever watched "@ 18 All Time Dourer Upor" telefilm? He is the "Golap Pagla" from that telefilm.  New name for Al Haguni, Al Beguni.  So ওর মত ফাটা বেলুনের ফসলের "ঘেউ ঘেউ" কানে নিও না। He is a poor lonely nigga, sad and jealous about us banging four wives at the same time while he lives alone in a single dark room, whines, barks and cries for attention in PDF just like his whore mother. 

And no point in calling admins and mods either. They have become vegetables. Told them about some of these POS but no strict action was taken. If they want the PDF become garbage then let it be.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

So - I guess we won't be buying 'Shivalinga' class frigate anytime soon with the $500 Million they 'promised us'.

Don't know if this was a 'promotional sales' tour...

Our CONS bhai looks like he just had a taste of some really bad cough syrup.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

Bangladesh navy has issued tender for 10 aluminium hull patrol boats (probably more metal shark boat), 40 12.7mm machine guns and 4000 rounds for Type PG 87A 25mm Twin Barrel Naval Gun mounted on Durjoy class LPC.

https://dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/doc/3516.pdf
https://dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/doc/3493.pdf
https://dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/doc/3501.pdf

The 6th Hatiya/Sandwip class Landing Craft (Tank) is undergoing sea trials since yesterday.

The amphibious landing craft were constructed at the Khulna Shipyard (an enterprise of the Bangladesh Navy).

The first pair were delivered a couple of years ago. This year the majority of the vessels were transferred to the Bangladesh Navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aliaselin

Several days ago, BD and CSOC have signed new contract for navy, though I do not know what it is.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aliaselin

I saw the signing ceremony of picture on 12/14.


----------



## aliaselin

The Ronin said:


> Where did you see it? Do you have it? What did it say? Can you provide the picture/news link or something?


It is firstly published on Weibo, and later deleted. I do not save it because I'm busy at that time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

aliaselin said:


> It is firstly published on Weibo, and later deleted. I do not save it because I'm busy at that time.



May be related to this,

https://www.bdmilitary.com/defence-...arship-building-contracts-to-chinese-company/

But there may be more to it of course.

Currently CSOC Wuchang provides design for the Padma class IPV as well as a few other types of naval builds in Bangladeshi yards. 

But a billion dollar contract is no joke, has to be far bigger/wider in scope.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Ronin

China has officially handed over 2xType-053H3 Guided Missile Frigates to Bangladesh Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## UKBengali

Bilal9 said:


> May be related to this,
> 
> https://www.bdmilitary.com/defence-...arship-building-contracts-to-chinese-company/
> 
> But there may be more to it of course.
> 
> Currently CSOC Wuchang provides design for the Padma class IPV as well as a few other types of naval builds in Bangladeshi yards.
> 
> But a billion dollar contract is no joke, has to be far bigger/wider in scope.




BN has given billion dollar contract to China?

Can only be for next-gen frigate program in this case.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

The Ronin said:


> China has officially handed over 2xType-053H3 Guided Missile Frigates to Bangladesh Navy



Chinese may refer those ship as the old wine in the new bottles. Actually they are old wine in the old bottles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avicenna

tarpitz said:


> Chinese may refer those ship as the old wine in the new bottles. Actually they are old wine in the old bottles.



If that's the case, then I'm hoping your navy is enjoying the 2 flasks of Chinese vinegar.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bilal9

The Ronin said:


> China has officially handed over 2xType-053H3 Guided Missile Frigates to Bangladesh Navy



Now look at Aurangzeb bhai. All smiles - unlike his visit to India above. 

We know who our true friends are.

On a different note, Sanghis are the world's biggest retards and anti-politicos.

These 'gobar-for-brains' idiots did not realize that they had no friends in the neighborhood, whether political or military. Nepal has gone pro-China and so has Sri-Lanka more or less. Let's not talk about Pakistan.

Bangladesh was the only hope these Sanghi effers ever had for a somewhat reasonable friend in the region. Now they've gone ahead and effed that up too. But no one's shedding a tear here, least of all myself.

Your loss - Sanghi-Land.

I think it will be time soon when Americans re-assess this Indo-Pacific strategy of theirs against China's belt and road and India being their mission partner, as lazy and incompetent Indian leaders are, at this time. It is already happening, this re-assessment...



Avicenna said:


> If that's the case, then I'm hoping your navy is enjoying the 2 flasks of Chinese vinegar.



Big words from this Tarpit guy representing a fourth world client navy that depends on spoon-fed Chinese technical aid to build boats and even docks. 

Please tell this guy to go back to collecting water-buffalo dung, instead of commenting on our naval strategy.


----------



## ghost250

tarpitz said:


> Chinese may refer those ship as the old wine in the new bottles. Actually they are old wine in the old bottles.


far better thn ur manpad equipped stealth(!!!) frigate....zero significant naval asset in ur arsenal yet u r talking about others....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Michael Corleone

tarpitz said:


> Chinese may refer those ship as the old wine in the new bottles. Actually they are old wine in the old bottles.


Little did the twat know, the most valued wines are old and come in old bottles.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Avicenna

I was briefly reading the tender that BN has out for the 2 new LPC.

Apparently it is to have 2x4 SSM of Italian, Turkish or South Korean origin.

Would be nice if they go in this direction: ATMACA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

https://www.ispr.gov.bd/বাংলাদেশের-...fDpq_O1mV_VitXF0x1u6I6falUXVUPQIugUBZMl324lXc













Avicenna said:


> Would be nice if they go in this direction: ATMACA



It hasn't received FOC yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

December 23, 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## The Ronin



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## The Ronin

@LKJ86 is it true that China offered BN two Type-35B submarine? Can you find anything?

New update about LPC- https://www.defseca.com/defence-ind...6oYV4rnpllTFdnkgN6HHt_p-Ub2-znTi9YvP6Loul_NIM


----------



## LKJ86

The Ronin said:


> @LKJ86 is it true that China offered BN two Type-35B submarine? Can you find anything?


Type 035B???
I have no ideas.


----------



## mb444

The Ronin said:


> @LKJ86 is it true that China offered BN two Type-35B submarine? Can you find anything?
> 
> New update about LPC- https://www.defseca.com/defence-ind...6oYV4rnpllTFdnkgN6HHt_p-Ub2-znTi9YvP6Loul_NIM



Surely BN would want something better than mings as its next sub purchase.... they are better than the older mings but still....

However if BN can pick them up at 100m a piece however, then i would say go for it however.....
Subs are a purely offensive platform and i am all for anything that pressures the IN.


----------



## The Ronin

Our Type 53H3 frigates arrived in Malaysia.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indos

Does Bangladesh have plan to acquire MPA or ASW aircraft ?

I hope our CN 235 MPA/ASW or CN 212 MPA can fulfill your requirement. 

US Coast Guard MPA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Indos said:


> Does Bangladesh have plan to acquire MPA or ASW aircraft ?
> 
> I hope our CN 235 MPA/ASW or CN 212 MPA can fulfill your requirement.
> 
> US Coast Guard MPA



Patrol area is rather small - for now I believe the existing Dornier Do-228 MPA's for the Navy are going to be in use to patrol near the coast. It is a sad situation, we are using this,






While Pakistan is using drones and much larger ATR 72 size MPA's (posted a few days ago),

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

Indos said:


> Does Bangladesh have plan to acquire MPA or ASW aircraft ?



Now that the Dornier Do 228NG MPA squadron is almost complete (delivery of two more is pending) they will work on to acquire long range MPA as they already announced it. C-295 and ATR-72 will probably be main contestant but according to local source ATR-72 or wide bodied MPA have more chance.

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/government-announces-new-acquisitions-for-bangladesh-navy.646824/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## monitor

DEW won the tender for two Westernised LPC-ASuW (light corvettes). They are to be armed with 8 x Italian, Turkish or South Korean anti-ship missiles. They will posses the most advanced sensors and weaponry in their class.

To date they will be the most advanced warships built at a BN shipyard and of course more superior to any LPCs operated by neighbouring country's naval forces.

Moreover you can be assured that BN will build more such 700+ tonne LPCs as indicated by the PM during her address to newly commissioned BN officers at the BNA.





Bangladesh-Indonesia joint venture Stingray class high speed interdiction craft built by DEW using advanced materials. The craft are based on the Swedish CB90 design.

Bangladesh now has the capability to fully build these vessels indigenously and also export them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Ronin

monitor said:


> DEW won the tender for two Westernised LPC-ASuW (light corvettes). They are to be armed with 8 x Italian, Turkish or South Korean anti-ship missiles. They will posses the most advanced sensors and weaponry in their class.
> 
> To date they will be the most advanced warships built at a BN shipyard and of course more superior to any LPCs operated by neighbouring country's naval forces.




According to Defseca this was the picture used in the official presentation at DEW for BN LPC-ASuW (Large Patrol Craft-Anti Surface Warfare).

Western sensors, armaments and propulsion machinery.

https://www.meretmarine.com/fr/content/cmn-devoile-une-nouvelle-version-de-la-combattante-br71

https://defense3.com/2015/03/05/νέα-έκδοση-των-combattante-br71/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bilal9

The Ronin said:


> According to Defseca this was the picture used in the official presentation at DEW for BN LPC-ASuW (Large Patrol Craft-Anti Surface Warfare).
> 
> Western sensors, armaments and propulsion machinery.
> 
> https://www.meretmarine.com/fr/content/cmn-devoile-une-nouvelle-version-de-la-combattante-br71
> 
> https://defense3.com/2015/03/05/νέα-έκδοση-των-combattante-br71/



That is a Baynunah class (Abu Dhabi) corvette on steroids (Baynunah II?) built by CMN Naval yards in Cherbourg France.

CMN is a pretty advanced manufacturer of smaller displacement Naval vessels. The Baynunah Class displaces around 900 tonnes, and uses 3 water-jets powered by four marine turbo-diesels (Baynunah II shown above has four water-jets and more efficient engines and obviously has a more stealthy mast and superstructure).

To show how advanced CMN's offerings go, here is a video of a Trimaran LPC (with Helipad) they offered in 2015, trimarans are specialized for wave-piercing capability and are super-efficient at propulsion, even powered by normal screw-props. Sorry about the segway, but goes to show the great advances made in Naval design. This example was designed by famous trimaran yacht designer Nigel Iren. It's a medium sized LPC which IS operating in sea-state 5.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Bilal9 said:


> That is a Baynunah class (Abu Dhabi) corvette on steroids (Baynunah II?) built by CMN Naval yards in Cherbourg France.
> 
> CMN is a pretty advanced manufacturer of smaller displacement Naval vessels. The Baynunah Class displaces around 900 tonnes, and uses 3 water-jets powered by four marine turbo-diesels (Baynunah II shown above has four water-jets and more efficient engines and obviously has a more stealthy mast and superstructure).
> 
> To show how advanced CMN's offerings go, here is a video of a Trimaran LPC (with Helipad) they offered in 2015, trimarans are specialized for wave-piercing capability and are super-efficient at propulsion, even powered by normal screw-props. Sorry about the segway, but goes to show the great advances made in Naval design. This example was designed by famous trimaran yacht designer Nigel Iren. It's a medium sized LPC which IS operating in sea-state 5.


It is similar to Baynunah but it looks like it lacks VLS for ESSM.


----------



## Bilal9

Philip the Arab said:


> It is similar to Baynunah but it looks like it lacks VLS for ESSM.



You may be mistaking this for the 6 local-build frigates we are planning. 

These are actually newer (future) LPC designs to replace the older (still rather new) Chinese LPCs we have already built locally at KSY. The future LPC's will be built at DEW, a different shipyard. Both KSY and DEW are owned by our Navy.

LPC's built at KSY were like this (they don't sport VLSs at this size),

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

@Bilal9 
I am saying that the pictures Arthur showed are similar to Baynunah but lack the VLS on them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Philip the Arab said:


> @Bilal9
> I am saying that the pictures Arthur showed are similar to Baynunah but lack the VLS on them.



Oh sorry - my bad then. Misunderstood.

I am a bit surprised that the Bangladeshi yard are showing a revised Baynunah class as a proposed LPC which is quite a bit larger than Bangladesh' existing ASuW LPC's - which currently displace only around 648 tons.

And although smaller than our C13B corvettes (1300 tons), Baynunah's at 900 tons are on the smaller size range for corvettes but still classed as corvettes. albeit WITH VLS. Don't see many corvettes with VLS in SE Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

BD navy should operate anti-ship UAVs for patrolling the Bay of Bengal against Burmese, and Indian ships and in the case of conflict launch anti-ship missiles. With 20 hour endurance, and speeds of 720 kilometer per hour it should be able to avoid intercepts espescially with a low RCS.







150 km range C-705KD guided by IIR or TV.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## leonblack08

Philip the Arab said:


> BD navy should operate anti-ship UAVs for patrolling the Bay of Bengal against Burmese, and Indian ships and in the case of conflict launch anti-ship missiles. With 20 hour endurance, and speeds of 720 kilometer per hour it should be able to avoid intercepts espescially with a low RCS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 150 km range C-705KD guided by IIR or TV.



I like the idea of having a dedicated drone squadron for Maritime patrol and strike role. But the question is how would they be comparable with a fighter jet in terms of operational range?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

leonblack08 said:


> I like the idea of having a dedicated drone squadron for Maritime patrol and strike role. But the question is how would they be comparable with a fighter jet in terms of operational range?


20 hours endurance at 720 kilometers per hour I assume, I think they can probably have 3-4 thousand km range. HALE UAVs have way better range than most fighters and in this case can carry anti radiation missiles with 100km range, and LACM/ASCM with 150km range.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

Philip the Arab said:


> BD navy should operate anti-ship UAVs for patrolling the Bay of Bengal against Burmese, and Indian ships and in the case of conflict launch anti-ship missiles. With 20 hour endurance, and speeds of 720 kilometer per hour it should be able to avoid intercepts espescially with a low RCS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 150 km range C-705KD guided by IIR or TV.


UAV most probably will not have strike role at the sea. As the sistance increase between control and the platform, it is more susceptible to hacking, radio control by enemy stations


----------



## The Ronin

I would love to get this one as Turkey-BD military relation is growing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bangladesh govt is to make a new shipyard with Netherlands and damen shipyards 
With price estimate around a billion dollars 
Could this mean that frigate project will go to the damen shipyard too? We will know this year

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

Michael Corleone said:


> Bangladesh govt is to make a new shipyard with Netherlands and damen shipyards
> With price estimate around a billion dollars
> Could this mean that frigate project will go to the damen shipyard too? We will know this year



I think not. That one is a commercial venture if it goes through.

I think the military deals will stay with the local shipyards under BN ownership like CDDL, and hopefully it stays that way.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

leonblack08 said:


> I think not. That one is a commercial venture if it goes through.
> 
> I think the military deals will stay with the local shipyards under BN ownership like CDDL, and hopefully it stays that way.


That’s for sure but I wonder if commercial venture will also mean damen providing design basis for next gen frigate. Or is it going to be Chinese


----------



## LKJ86

Michael Corleone said:


> That’s for sure but I wonder if commercial venture will also mean damen providing design basis for next gen frigate. Or is it going to be Chinese


China is testing new AESA radars, maybe for Type 054B?????

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal9

LKJ86 said:


> China is testing new AESA radars, maybe for Type 054B?????
> View attachment 599919
> View attachment 599920
> View attachment 599921



AESA radars are of two type, stationary and rotating. This one looks like the latter type (mast mounted) but the aerodynamic globe cover would cover it in normal operations.

Stationary types are mounted on sides of a superstructure like in the 052 in various versions. A la Arleigh Burke class of USN.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Bilal9 said:


> Stationary types are mounted on sides of a superstructure like in the 052 in various versions. A la Arleigh Burke class of USN.


Such stationary types are much more powerful, and also much more expensive...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

LKJ86 said:


> Such stationary types are much more powerful, and also much more expensive...



True true. Powerful yes, but larger scanned area means can detect and track say three or four dozen incoming threats as well as outgoing assets.


----------



## Michael Corleone

LKJ86 said:


> China is testing new AESA radars, maybe for Type 054B?????
> View attachment 599919
> View attachment 599920
> View attachment 599921


Most probably. With the increase in tonnage I’m sure it’s to power the AESA 100% of the time on full load. I reckon frigate project will still go to Chinese with damen’s venture to build warship for export.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

Michael Corleone said:


> That’s for sure but I wonder if commercial venture will also mean damen providing design basis for next gen frigate. Or is it going to be Chinese



They still haven't done feasibility study yet while BN might secure the frigate soon as it's already 2020. Hope they will be able to contribute in heavier frigate construction like the Omega class.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## UKBengali

Michael Corleone said:


> Most probably. With the increase in tonnage I’m sure it’s to power the AESA 100% of the time on full load. I reckon frigate project will still go to Chinese with damen’s venture to build warship for export.




Damen will build civilian ships for export most probably. Building civilian ships for export is what they are interested in BD as there is an abundance of shipbuilding skills in BD.
BD shipbuilding skills will jump to world-class levels with the transfer of technology and skills that Damen will provide. This will provide the catalyst to BD to propel the shipbuilding sector to another major export sector.

China will almost 100% get the contract for the next gen frigate as they are a reliable supplier against India and helped by the fact that they will be cheaper than Western designs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghost250

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## polanski

Военно-морской флот Бангладеш - не что иное, как китайский свалку. Бангладешские дебилы под впечатлением, что в один прекрасный день они защитят Бангладеш, используя устаревшее дерьмо из Китая.
https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...but-a-business-entity-of-bangladesh-military/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Destranator

Look who is back, self-hating Al-Tehari with his recycled garbage.
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/bangladesh-air-force.168817/page-371#post-10980082


----------



## ghost250

polanski said:


> Военно-морской флот Бангладеш - не что иное, как китайский свалку. Бангладешские дебилы под впечатлением, что в один прекрасный день они защитят Бангладеш, используя устаревшее дерьмо из Китая.
> https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...but-a-business-entity-of-bangladesh-military/


nd those junks almost gave a heart attack to ur master myanmars navy..these junks r more thn enuf for ur masters navy..

https://www.asiatimes.com/2019/12/a...O7cYieFwgPbMftNrSYYSpqplhJr-frWitO63TO-WLXJDg

"*On MN decks, memories of a humiliating climb-down a decade ago in the face of the Bangladesh Navy still rankle.

Natural gas exploration undertaken by a South Korean drilling platform escorted by MN vessels in disputed waters near the two sides’ maritime border triggered first diplomatic protests and then in November 2008 a concentration of superior Bangladeshi naval firepower, which forced the MN to back down and quit the area...."*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

polanski said:


> Военно-морской флот Бангладеш - не что иное, как китайский свалку. Бангладешские дебилы под впечатлением, что в один прекрасный день они защитят Бангладеш, используя устаревшее дерьмо из Китая.
> https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...but-a-business-entity-of-bangladesh-military/



So true. Average life of frigate from Bd Navy is almost 25 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

tarpitz said:


> So true. Average life of frigate from Bd Navy is almost 25 years.


22

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

tarpitz said:


> So true. Average life of frigate from Bd Navy is almost 25 years.




Who cares as the 4 Type-056 corvettes that BD has are literally brand new and they are more powerful than anything you guys have.

BN buys a mix of new and old and this is sensible as it needs to build up numbers while it prepares to indigenously build 6 next-gen frigates this decade.


----------



## striver44

Bangladesh buildup of front line warship is quite impressive, but what about the amphibious force? Any plan to acquire LPD's?? , especially when burma had one.


----------



## ghost250

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## The Ronin

striver44 said:


> Bangladesh buildup of front line warship is quite impressive, but what about the amphibious force? Any plan to acquire LPD's?? , especially when burma had one.



There was rumor about discussion for LPD from Singapore/Korea few years ago but that was it. Army and Navy's got a number of LCT/LCUs in past few years and there's still some under construction and planning phase specially for army. Navy is more focused on building up/modernize surface, sub-surface fleet, aviation wing, building warship locally and new base construction and that's how it should be IMO. A sole Burmese LPD doesn't posses any threat to BD as it lacks proper escort.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sahureka2

The first two frigates of this class were sold to Bangladesh which contracted two more, one as indicated in the attached article https://www.janes.com/article/93346/china-hands-over-two-ex-plan-frigates-to-bangladesh-navy, should be the 523 Putian, the other probably the Huangquo 528, here alongside the destroyer 168 Guangzhou - Type 052B





*Question:* Is it possible that the destroyer 168 Guangzhou will also be modernized for the Bangladesch Navy?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

sahureka2 said:


> The first two frigates of this class were sold to Bangladesh which contracted two more, one as indicated in the attached article https://www.janes.com/article/93346/china-hands-over-two-ex-plan-frigates-to-bangladesh-navy, should be the 523 Putian, the other probably the Huangquo 528, here alongside the destroyer 168 Guangzhou - Type 052B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Question:* Is it possible that the destroyer 168 Guangzhou will also be modernized for the Bangladesch Navy?


How many Frigates and Corvettes will Bangladesh have after arrival of these two ??


----------



## Avicenna

Zarvan said:


> How many Frigates and Corvettes will Bangladesh have after arrival of these two ??



https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_active_ships_of_the_Bangladesh_Navy

10 assuming none are retired.

Although I think the -H1 will be replaced if the naming is significant.

Also keep in mind the non missile armament of the Hamiltons. (2)

So I would say effectively 7 missile armed frigates when all is said and done.

In addition to the 6 corvettes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arthur

At least 5 vessels of different category/displacement will be retired in next 2 years.

BNS osman is slated to retire when next batch of H3's arrive. 

Hamilton class will be handed over to training wing.

In general everything commissioned in the '80s & early '90s will be retired in next 5 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Tarik Bin Hamza

Minesweeper BNS Shaibal (M98) patrolling near the Saint Martin island. 

©Anik Kanti Sikdar

From Ops Room

The burmese guy calling the HQ7 and FL3000N useless forgot that their navy don't have even these level of weapons. And yeah, you are true that those are for self protection. Because the primary objective of all air defence systems is to protect the ship.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

sahureka2 said:


> should be the 523 Putian, the other probably the Huangquo 528



According to @LKJ86 523 is still in service and 528 is supposed to be the last Type 53H3 to get decommissioned as it still has service life left and other Type 53H3s are still in service.



sahureka2 said:


> *Question:* Is it possible that the destroyer 168 Guangzhou will also be modernized for the Bangladesch Navy?



Highly unlikely because of the SAM system and displacement IMO. Depends on a big "*IF*". I believe BN got the Type 53H3 because they already use FM-90, C-802 and other similar armaments on their commissioned frigates.



Avicenna said:


> 10 assuming none are retired.





Avicenna said:


> So I would say effectively 7 missile armed frigates when all is said and done.



8 actually if we don't count the additional Type 53H3s which haven't come yet and six guided missile frigates.



Arthur said:


> At least 5 vessels of different category/displacement will be retired in next 2 years.





Arthur said:


> Hamilton class will be handed over to training wing.



Some suggest Hamiltons are already being utilized for training. The video above also hints that too. So which are the other two vessels?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

The Ronin said:


> 8 actually if we don't count the additional Type 53H3s which haven't come yet and six guided missile frigates.


Told you guys the ultimate goal is to have 16 frigates. Post 2030 the older ones will be replaced with the future frigate program design

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

The Ronin said:


> According to @LKJ86 523 is still in service and 528 is supposed to be the last Type 53H3 to get decommissioned as it still has service life left and other Type 53H3s are still in service.


https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/bn-s...ennant-number-523.646899/page-2#post-11960207

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sahureka2

The Ronin said:


> Highly unlikely because of the SAM system and displacement IMO. Depends on a big "*IF*". I believe BN got the Type 53H3 because they already use FM-90, C-802 and other similar armaments on their commissioned frigates.


Thanks
I have another request:
As shown in the photos, the destroyer DDG-168 Guangzhou type 052B is currently devoid of any type of weapon,









therefore the same systems currently used by other units of the Bangladesh Navy could be installed (for example FM-90 "for the launch system, The Chinese should have them in their warehouse recovered from disused units "+ the same anti-ship missiles C-802).
This type 052B would also have good ASW capabilities, 324mm torpedoes and ASW helicopter that can be kept on board by having a hangar, so as to assist the SNB Bangabandhu frigate.
This type 052B could act as the flagship of the fleet.
So could it be a viable option?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

sahureka2 said:


> Thanks
> I have another request:
> As shown in the photos, the destroyer DDG-168 Guangzhou type 052B is currently devoid of any type of weapon,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> therefore the same systems currently used by other units of the Bangladesh Navy could be installed (for example FM-90 "for the launch system, The Chinese should have them in their warehouse recovered from disused units "+ the same anti-ship missiles C-802).
> This type 052B would also have good ASW capabilities, 324mm torpedoes and ASW helicopter that can be kept on board by having a hangar, so as to assist the SNB Bangabandhu frigate.
> This type 052B could act as the flagship of the fleet.
> So could it be a viable option?


It would be equipped with HQ-16 SAM and YJ-12 AShM.

Similar to the MLU of Type 051B DDG:


----------



## sahureka2

LKJ86 said:


> It would be equipped with HQ-16 SAM and YJ-12 AShM.
> 
> Similar to the MLU of Type 051B DDG:
> View attachment 602633



Yes, if it remains in the Chinese Fleet, but mine was a hypothesis if sold to Bangladesh and then prepared with systems similar to those currently in use in the Bangladesh Navy
Here the old configration


----------



## The Ronin

sahureka2 said:


> So could it be a viable option?



Just because BN uses FM-90 doesn't really mean they will modify it with less capable SAM if they plans to get it. The modification will cost them more. Don't think BN will want that. If you check all the previous old ship purchase by BN, no major modification was done to them before handover. The main reason why i said it won't happen is BN's brand new six frigates which will have a new SAM with VLS. So buying that big vessel with that SAM or FM-90 has slim chance. BN just replacing old ship and increasing fleet strength with second hand at minimum cost. I think Type 54 or 52 has more chance if BN wants more second hand ship.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

sahureka2 said:


> Yes, if it remains in the Chinese Fleet, but mine was a hypothesis if sold to Bangladesh and then prepared with systems similar to those currently in use in the Bangladesh Navy
> Here the old configration


Type 052B DDG is over 6000 tons, and it should be more powerful.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sahureka2

thank all for the answers


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> Told you guys the ultimate goal is to have 16 frigates. Post 2030 the older ones will be replaced with the future frigate program design



At that force level for frigate type surface combatants (numbering 16, and at least half of them more nimble faster Anti-sub warfare types), there will be a need of at least one (and possibly two) destroyers of the Anti-air type. Possibly refurbished PLA Navy early type 052 classes with armament commonalities with Bangladesh Navy combatants at present.

Below is the current doctrine of the Royal Navy and they of course face a much more capable Russian sub force, hence the large number of anti-sub and multi-role frigates. 

But on our side we are talking force level spread-out on Frigate and Destroyer-displacement sizing for Bangladesh that have 16 Frigates very soon and NO destroyers.

So a question to an expert like @Bilal Khan (Quwa) bhai (the other learned Bilal, not me):

*How many frigates in Bangladesh Navy necessitates a Destroyer of the 052 class? Is 16 the threshold?*

I do realize this depends on Bangladesh Navy doctrine which I know very little about.

Here is a snippet of a document discussing Royal Navy force levels (SDSR review 2015). Please see highlighted portion on some considerations. The UK Navy

https://www.forces.net/stories/comment-dilemma-behind-navys-type-26-and-type-31-frigates

"This meant that when the 2015 Strategic Defence and Security Review (SDSR) was held, difficult choices had to be made.

*From a MOD perspective, it was clear that a surface fleet of at least 19 escorts was needed to meet all the operational tasks required of the RN.

This had been planned to comprise 6 Type 45 destroyers and 13 Type 23 / 26 frigates. 

Faced with the reality that a force of 19 ships was unaffordable, and with no additional funding, the RN instead turned to a compromise that it has done several times since WW2 for its frigate force.

It turned one design into two and decided to reduce the numbers of Type 26 frigates to 8 while developing plans for an affordable force of at least five smaller ships to be known as the Type 31 Frigate. *

This compromise reflected a view that the RN needed at least 8 ASW frigates to deliver its mission to counter Russian and other submarine activity that could pose a threat to the nuclear deterrent and UK / allied shipping.

It also reflected that there were a wide number of other tasks that the RN felt it needed a frigate for that probably didn’t need a specialist ASW frigate on hand to carry out (for instance patrols to protect UK and Overseas Territories territorial waters, low-level exercises and defence engagement and counter-piracy duties).

The result is that the RN is continuing to plan for a force of 19 ships, but the fleet will be very different in capability and appearance to the original plan."

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arthur

The Ronin said:


> Some suggest Hamiltons are already being utilized for training. The video above also hints that too. So which are the other two vessels?


Yes they are, but they are still under COMBN. 

2 Karlajevic boats will retire by December this year.

BNS Anushandhan & 1 mineswepper will retire too. Island class OPVs will retire when indigenous OPVs starts coming to service. And I am hoping the first one will come by late '21.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

Bilal9 said:


> At that force level for frigate type surface combatants (numbering 16, and at least half of them more nimble faster Anti-sub warfare types), there will be a need of at least one (and possibly two) destroyers of the Anti-air type. Possibly refurbished PLA Navy early type 052 classes with armament commonalities with Bangladesh Navy combatants at present.
> 
> Below is the current doctrine of the Royal Navy and they of course face a much more capable Russian sub force, hence the large number of anti-sub and multi-role frigates.
> 
> But on our side we are talking force level spread-out on Frigate and Destroyer-displacement sizing for Bangladesh that have 16 Frigates very soon and NO destroyers.
> 
> So a question to an expert like @Bilal Khan (Quwa) bhai (the other learned Bilal, not me):
> 
> *How many frigates in Bangladesh Navy necessitates a Destroyer of the 052 class? Is 16 the threshold?*
> 
> I do realize this depends on Bangladesh Navy doctrine which I know very little about.
> 
> Here is a snippet of a document discussing Royal Navy force levels (SDSR review 2015). Please see highlighted portion on some considerations. The UK Navy
> 
> https://www.forces.net/stories/comment-dilemma-behind-navys-type-26-and-type-31-frigates
> 
> "This meant that when the 2015 Strategic Defence and Security Review (SDSR) was held, difficult choices had to be made.
> 
> *From a MOD perspective, it was clear that a surface fleet of at least 19 escorts was needed to meet all the operational tasks required of the RN.
> 
> This had been planned to comprise 6 Type 45 destroyers and 13 Type 23 / 26 frigates.
> 
> Faced with the reality that a force of 19 ships was unaffordable, and with no additional funding, the RN instead turned to a compromise that it has done several times since WW2 for its frigate force.
> 
> It turned one design into two and decided to reduce the numbers of Type 26 frigates to 8 while developing plans for an affordable force of at least five smaller ships to be known as the Type 31 Frigate. *
> 
> This compromise reflected a view that the RN needed at least 8 ASW frigates to deliver its mission to counter Russian and other submarine activity that could pose a threat to the nuclear deterrent and UK / allied shipping.
> 
> It also reflected that there were a wide number of other tasks that the RN felt it needed a frigate for that probably didn’t need a specialist ASW frigate on hand to carry out (for instance patrols to protect UK and Overseas Territories territorial waters, low-level exercises and defence engagement and counter-piracy duties).
> 
> The result is that the RN is continuing to plan for a force of 19 ships, but the fleet will be very different in capability and appearance to the original plan."



Witness the rebuild of the Royal Navy (the frigate designs are something to take lessons from), 

Type 31 Normal-sized frigate





Type 26 Mini-frigate (corvette size but armed up to frigate standards)





Type 45 Destroyer (Daring Class)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

Bangladesh Navy is buying a Underwater helicopter escape training (UHET) and Cockpit under water escape (CUWE) simulator.

https://dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/s_d...po8nx6G5R5RkYaso1kfHbATaYkJr_tCG90fqliHr_TSQg

https://dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/doc...CrMMiQV9oCC4RPJ1qyXSEzZi9bIdz6hyVcWM2AHuxydXk

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Bilal9 said:


> At that force level for frigate type surface combatants (numbering 16, and at least half of them more nimble faster Anti-sub warfare types), there will be a need of at least one (and possibly two) destroyers of the Anti-air type. Possibly refurbished PLA Navy early type 052 classes with armament commonalities with Bangladesh Navy combatants at present.
> 
> Below is the current doctrine of the Royal Navy and they of course face a much more capable Russian sub force, hence the large number of anti-sub and multi-role frigates.
> 
> But on our side we are talking force level spread-out on Frigate and Destroyer-displacement sizing for Bangladesh that have 16 Frigates very soon and NO destroyers.
> 
> So a question to an expert like @Bilal Khan (Quwa) bhai (the other learned Bilal, not me):
> 
> *How many frigates in Bangladesh Navy necessitates a Destroyer of the 052 class? Is 16 the threshold?*
> 
> I do realize this depends on Bangladesh Navy doctrine which I know very little about.
> 
> Here is a snippet of a document discussing Royal Navy force levels (SDSR review 2015). Please see highlighted portion on some considerations. The UK Navy
> 
> https://www.forces.net/stories/comment-dilemma-behind-navys-type-26-and-type-31-frigates
> 
> "This meant that when the 2015 Strategic Defence and Security Review (SDSR) was held, difficult choices had to be made.
> 
> *From a MOD perspective, it was clear that a surface fleet of at least 19 escorts was needed to meet all the operational tasks required of the RN.
> 
> This had been planned to comprise 6 Type 45 destroyers and 13 Type 23 / 26 frigates.
> 
> Faced with the reality that a force of 19 ships was unaffordable, and with no additional funding, the RN instead turned to a compromise that it has done several times since WW2 for its frigate force.
> 
> It turned one design into two and decided to reduce the numbers of Type 26 frigates to 8 while developing plans for an affordable force of at least five smaller ships to be known as the Type 31 Frigate. *
> 
> This compromise reflected a view that the RN needed at least 8 ASW frigates to deliver its mission to counter Russian and other submarine activity that could pose a threat to the nuclear deterrent and UK / allied shipping.
> 
> It also reflected that there were a wide number of other tasks that the RN felt it needed a frigate for that probably didn’t need a specialist ASW frigate on hand to carry out (for instance patrols to protect UK and Overseas Territories territorial waters, low-level exercises and defence engagement and counter-piracy duties).
> 
> The result is that the RN is continuing to plan for a force of 19 ships, but the fleet will be very different in capability and appearance to the original plan."


tbh I don't know about numbers. It generally depends on what the navy in question considers to be 'sufficient' force capability. 

Today, a 3,500-ton surface ship with AShW, ASW and AAW (via VLS) can be a tremendous asset in its own right, and a threat one's enemies aren't too familiar/comfortable with due to the high concentration of capability. 

But if you're thinking in terms of building a large fleet, then I'd focus on controlling the cost of the hull, propulsion and on-board weapon systems. In other words, don't go with the West in every respect, try to secure a custom or bespoke design (like what Pakistan is doing) with a mix of East, West and emerging suppliers (e.g., Turkey, Poland, etc). The lower the acquisition cost, the easier it'll be to build numbers.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Bilal9

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> tbh I don't know about numbers. It generally depends on what the navy in question considers to be 'sufficient' force capability.
> 
> Today, a 3,500-ton surface ship with AShW, ASW and AAW (via VLS) can be a tremendous asset in its own right, and a threat one's enemies aren't too familiar/comfortable with due to the high concentration of capability.
> 
> But if you're thinking in terms of building a large fleet, then I'd focus on controlling the cost of the hull, propulsion and on-board weapon systems. In other words, don't go with the West in every respect, try to secure a custom or bespoke design (like what Pakistan is doing) with a mix of East, West and emerging suppliers (e.g., Turkey, Poland, etc). The lower the acquisition cost, the easier it'll be to build numbers.



Thanks Bilal Bhai, your opinion is valued and appreciated. Indeed, hull from our local yard (CDDL in Chittagong seems to be the chosen yard in our case) and weapons mix from Turkey and other countries and signal sensors from West seem to be the way to go.

The six local frigates we have plans to build (the AAW types) will most certainly have VLS magazines with some modular combination of missile fitment, along-with AESA radar for tracking and launching missiles for multiple incoming threats of various types. Those are the basics as far as I know.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghost250

Khulna Shipyard (KSY) launched one of two hydrographic survey vessels. The ship bears the name "BNS Darshak" and is set to replace the Yuchin class LCM currently used in a survey capacity.






#defseca

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Avicenna

https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zo...-helicopters-than-it-needs-due-to-lcs-debacle

Maybe BN can get its two cheap and soon as opposed to the AW159?

Problems with the Littoral Combat Ship program and basic lack of communication between Navy bureaucrats have left the service paying millions of dollars to store dozens of Sikorsky MH-60R helicopters it has no immediate need for. The service has tried to offer a silver lining by saying it will now use the excess choppers to help extend the service life of the two fleets overall by spacing out flight hours across more airframes, but it's not clear how much money it will actually recoup in the process.

The Pentagon’s Office of the Inspector General became aware of the glut of helicopters during a review of available U.S. Navy and Marine Corps backup aircraft, part of a general push throughout the U.S. military to assess the readiness of aviation units in particular. The same report, which the watchdog published in January 2019, determined that neither service had adequate numbers of F/A-18 Hornet fighter jets or T-45 Goshawk jet trainers to meet operational and training demands, which is hardly surprising given the mountain of existing reporting on the dismal readiness of units equipped with these aircraft. It also criticized the Marines for a lack of oversight of similar backup stocks of armored and other ground vehicles, which may have resulted in wasted funds.

But the case of the MH-60Rs, in particular, the watchdog's findings are especially notable. They not only highlight the often-painful rigidity of U.S. military bureaucracy, but also underscore the reality of second-order impacts of years-long problems with the Littoral Combat Ship (LCS) program.


The LCS program includes two distinct classes of ships, Lockheed Martin’s _Freedom_-class and Austal USA’s _Independence_-class. Both types of vessel are capable of carrying an MH-60R helicopter, which is primarily intended to support anti-submarine and general sea control missions. The MH-60R is the latest evolution of the Sikorsky SH-60 Sea Hawk, which is itself a navalized derivative of the* UH-60 Black Hawk.*

These helicopters can also support boarding operations and special operations forces missions. In recent years, they have also taken on an increasing close-in defense role against potential attacks from small unmanned aircraft and swarms of small boats. They're also set to gain an electronic warfare role with the integration of the Advanced Offboard Electronic Warfare (AOEW) pod, which you can read about more here.

Back in 2007, the Navy still expected to ultimately purchase 55 LCSs of both classes, despite the fact that cost overruns and other issues were already threatening the program at that time. In turn, the service subsequently determined how many MH-60Rs it would need to buy based on the expectation that it would need sufficient helicopters to support that total LCS fleet. 

In 2012, the Navy MH-60 program office agreed to purchase at least 120 of these helicopters as part of a joint-service contract. Two years later, the Navy cut back plans for the LCS program from 55 ships to just 32. It no longer needed all 120 of the helicopters, but Naval Air Systems Command (NAVAIR) determined it would cost more to cancel the deal than to just buy the remaining choppers anyways.

This situation has only gotten worse given the persistent changes to the LCS delivery schedule and plans for the fleet overall. At the time the Pentagon's inspector general put its report together, the Navy's target date to get the last of these ships was October 2023, but it's not clear if that will come to pass. "The need for these helicopters will continue to be delayed if the LCS delivery schedule is delayed beyond October 2023," the review warned.

Compounding matters, the Navy inexplicably does not have a formal requirement for divisions within the Office of the Chief of Naval Operations to inform each other of changes to their programs that could have impacts on related procurement. As such, the Director, Air Warfare, Office of the Chief of Naval Operations, “did not receive notification of changes in the Littoral Combat Ship’s (LCS) quantity and schedule delays,” according to the Pentagon’s top watchdog.

“If … divisions communicate in a timely manner about a dependent weapon system’s quantity changes and delivery status, program office officials could attempt to decrease procurement quantities and extend the delivery period or delay procurement to avoid paying storage and preservation fees for weapon systems that may not be needed,” the report continued. Unsurprisingly, the Pentagon’s Inspector General’s Office has recommended that the Navy ensure there is sufficient communication in the future to do everything possible to avoid similar over-spending in the future.

It’s not clear if this particular case how avoidable the situation was in the end, though. The Navy had agreed to the purchase MH-60Rs based on a 55-ship fleet of LCSs two years before that LCS procurement plan changed. The service did rightly decide against pursuing any additional optional purchases under the same contract.

However, by the same measure, the Navy locked itself into a long-lead arrangement for the MH-60Rs, which apparently has severe cancelation penalties, based on LCS program at a time when its future was already in question due to serious delays and cost overruns. In addition, in spite of this reality, at no point in the nearly seven years between when the Navy ordered the first LCS and when it agreed to the deal with Sikorsky did bureaucrats reassess its total helicopter requirements.

Regardless, what this all means, though is that as of July 2018, the Navy had a requirement for a total of 206 MH-60Rs for operational and training requirements, as well as 29 backup helicopters that it could rotate into service when other choppers to had to go in for major maintenance or were otherwise out of commission. But the service presently has 270 of the R models, 35 more than it says it needs. 

As of 2018, the flyaway cost of every new MH-60R the Navy purchased was around $34 million. This means the 35 excess helicopters had cost the service at least nearly $1.2 billion, money that it could have spent on any number of other priorities in the interim.

On top of that, while, the Navy says it has found a need for one more MH-60R, but will still have to pay to store all of the remaining 34 aircraft at least through the 2020 Fiscal Year at a total cost of more than $1 million each year in total. The service will have to pay hundreds of thousands of dollars more annually for routine maintenance and other services to ensure these helicopters retain their operational status. This doesn't account for any upgrades to their systems they might need to keep them relevant in the meantime, either.

To try and recoup some of the costs, the Navy now plans to “rotate these excess … helicopters with operational helicopters every 2 to 3 years to reduce the accumulated flight hours across the fleet,” according to the Inspector General’s report. By doing this, the Navy expects to extend the overall service life of the MH-60R fleet out to 2042, years beyond its initial projections, but it remains to be seen whether the service will actually be flying any of the helicopters that long.

The service, as well as the Marine Corps, is investigating new, unmanned platforms that will be able to take over many of the MH-60R's roles and otherwise fundamentally change the character of shipboard rotary wing operations. The same ships that presently carry the helicopters already increasingly bring along MQ-8B Fire Scout drone helicopters, too, and the Navy is continuing to develop the much more capable MQ-8C.

The service has made it a requirement for its future guided missile frigates, presently referred to as FFG(X)s, to both the MH-60R and the MQ-8C, which might offer another avenue for finding a use for the extra helicopters. The Navy expects to buy 20 FFG(X)s through the 2030 Fiscal Year, which equates to almost as many LCSs that it cut from previous budgets. 

Unfortunately, it will take some time for those ships to enter service, which will still leave the Navy without any firm demand for the excess MH-60Rs for years to come. By the time the FFG(X)s begin regular operations, the push toward unmanned rotary wing systems may be even more pronounced, as well, limiting demand for manned helicopters.

Depending on how its own requirements evolve, the Navy might be able to divest some or all of the extra helicopters and sell them to allies and partners. The Royal Australian Navy and Royal Danish Air Force have already received the type. Sikorsky, now part of Lockheed Martin, is also in the process of delivering additional examples to Saudi Arabia.
If nothing else, the Navy’s over-purchase of MH-60Rs is a prime example of how the problems with the LCS program continue to have a costly rippled effect throughout the service. It will certainly be a teachable moment in how changes in one program can have serious cascading impacts on other related procurement plans.

It might also offer valuable lessons in how to squeeze the most value out of any such debacle in the future, too. But any after-the-fact efforts to soften the blow don't change the fact that the Navy put itself in an inflexible position and has spent hundreds of millions of dollars up front without any guarantee it will ever see a meaningful return on that investment.

At a time when the services continually say they are doing the best to find costs savings and maximize value to the taxpayers, dozens of MH-60Rs sitting idle due to the failures of the LCS program shows that the U.S. military as a whole still has a long way to go in improving their spending habits. 

Contact the author: jtrevithickpr@gmail.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

Bangladesh Navy is buying Expendable Mobile Anti-Submarine Warfare Training Target (EMATT) to practice their Expendable Mobile Anti Submarine Warfare Training Target (EMATT) tracking and localization skill.

More details: https://dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/s_doc/3706.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Ronin

One of the Type 35G Ming class submarine of BN is docked in CDDL for maintenance.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghost250

Bangladesh Navy chief visits Germany

Admiral Aurangzeb Chowdhury, the Chief of the Navy, left for Dhaka on Saturday (22-12-2012) on an official visit. At this time, Assistant Naval Chief (Operations) and Naval Administrative Authority of Dhaka at the Hazrat Shahjalal International Airport formally bid farewell to the Chief of Naval Staff.

*During the visit, the naval chief will monitor the progress of the two Maritime Patrol Air Craft (MPA) construction works for the Bangladesh Navy in Germany. Also, the MPA will visit various activities of the manufacturer RUAG Aerospac*e. He will also exchange views with other representatives of the company, including Managing Director Felix Amman. There are two officers who accompany the female naval chief on the trip. It is to be noted that after the tour, the naval chief will return to the country on February 26, 2021.

https://www.ispr.gov.bd/সরকারী-সফরে...CCgqfhIfTFHGPqRiYIOwX2aaN-B_aEDtp05EkzBz1bj80

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Michael Corleone

The Ronin said:


> One of the Type 35G Ming class submarine of BN is docked in CDDL for maintenance.
> 
> View attachment 605524
> 
> 
> View attachment 605522


This soon?


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> This soon?



I am glad they are doing maintenance meticulously and on a regular basis. Even barnacles need to be cleaned off from the hull which needs to be inspected all the time.

Can't take chances with subs which are such a critical asset. Can't be too careful.

Besides local maintenance of subs is also a new skill to be practiced.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The Ronin

BNS Tallashi (H582) Catamaran Hull survey vessel of Bangladesh Navy in Sea trial.

PC- Tonu Akash.













Michael Corleone said:


> This soon?



It's been at least three years since it last went in a dockyard.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bilal9

The Ronin said:


> BNS Tallashi (H582) Catamaran Hull survey vessel of Bangladesh Navy in Sea trial.
> 
> PC- Tonu Akash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been at least three years since it last went in a dockyard.



Masha'- Allah very modern dual-hull Catamaran design. If they can build these a little larger, we can easily sell these to tour operators overseas at very attractive terms and also for military use.

Multi-hull vessels like these are the wave of the future, whether you talk efficiency, stability, sea-keeping, and most of all practicality they excel over single hull designs any day.

Austal from Australia is the global leader in building and designing modern multi-hull vessels. We should license their designs which are even better than Damen's (NL) designs.

Here are some Catamarans and Tri-marans (three hulls) used to transport troops in the Gulf and other locations for US Army and US Marines...

High Speed Vessel Two (HSV 2) for US Army








USNS Spearhead (JHSV 1)









Westpac Express for US Marines








High Speed Support Vessel (HSSV)









Here is the Catalina Flyer in Los Angeles





Here is one on New Zealand

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Ronin

BN is establishing facilities for fault finding, repair and maintenance of specialized equipment and sensors of BN ships. 

https://dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/s_d...ti7qt0qLf1CPMYNrFettvMsmrQMBg7LcdJhUUv4DfnbrI

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Bilal9

Timely review of submarine development race in Asia.

*China's Submarine Lead In Asia Could Grow By 2030*

H I Sutton
Contributor
Aerospace & Defense


acquiring new types. If we look ahead 10 years the submarine landscape in the region will be very different. And by 2030 China could have more than twice as many as any other other Asian country.






Many Asian navies have plans to acquire new submarines in the next ten years, often expanding their ... [+]

H I SUTTON
The total number of submarines will likely drop to around 220. More on why later. But this headline drop in numbers hides the greater trend which is one of expansion and modernization of submarine forces.

China has the largest submarine fleet in the world. I project a small increase from ~75 to 79 boats. Within this expect new classes of ballistic missile submarines, attack submarines and conventional submarines. There is also a small but growing fleet of ‘oddball’ types, including the enigmatic ‘sailless’ design.

India is renewing its fleet and also adding new nuclear-powered ballistic missile submarines. These put it in an elite club among world navies. In overall capability terms it is ahead of all other navies in Asia except China. Also before 2030, it’s just possible that the first indigenous nuclear-powered attack submarine could be in the water. The new SSBNs increase the count by 4 hulls, while other new submarines will likely replace existing boats on a 1:1 basis.

South Korea has a strong navy including a sizable fleet of conventional submarines. The first of 9 indigenous Dosan Ahn Changho class submarine was launched in 2018. This will likely increase overall submarine strength by 2030, overtaking Japan. These are the first conventional submarine in the world with a vertical launch system (VLS) for cruise missiles.

Japan has a reputation for building cutting-edge conventional submarines. They are going into a period without new construction, however, while the next-generation 29SS design is finalized. It is just possible that one might be in the water before the end of the decade.

Pakistan is increasing it’s fleet with 8 Chinese designed Type-039B submarines. Indonesia also plans to increase its fleet by 5 boats although this seems far from certain. But there is a possibility that a small indigenous submarine might be built. Another country which plans a massive force increase is Australia, from 6 to 12 submarines. But the first of the new Attack Class boats won’t be delivered until the 2030s so don’t count in this forecast.

Myanmar and Thailand are both likely to increase their small submarine fleets by a single hull each. These tiny numbers are a big deal to the navies involved and are part of a wider trend for small navies to acquire submarines.

It’s not all increases. Vietnam will likely drop one hull as North Korean midget submarines are retired, replaced by a single locally designed boat.

So back to the overall numbers, why will the total number of submarines drop from 239 to 220? The answer is North Korea. Currently the hermit kingdom operates a massive fleet of submarines, around 71 boats. But most of these are small ‘midget submarines’ and the larger ones are very dated. Many will not make it to the end of this decade. I project a drop of around 50%, which is driving the overall numbers down. Of note, several more ballistic missile submarines will likely be in service. These will most likely be conversions of older boats.

But while the overall number of submarines in Asian navies will drop by about 20, the real trend is modernization and expansion.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

polanski said:


> Хронология: МиГ-29 и дела о подкупе фрегатов против премьер-министра Бангладеш Шейха Хасина (Вора):
> 
> Воры и педофилы всегда будут ворами и педофилами.
> 
> https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...me-minister-sheik-hasina-thief-of-bangladesh/


@Dubious @waz @The Eagle
guys for the love of god thread ban him... keeps posting same old stuff and now writes in russian so people can't catch his bullshit...

"thieves and pedophiles will always be thieves and pedos..." wtf?\

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Michael Corleone

US will buy FREMM design frigates from Italy of up to 5.6bn $ in value 
Wasn’t Fricantierri designs considered for BN too? Even the French offered it in the form of Lafayette


----------



## UKBengali

Michael Corleone said:


> US will buy FREMM design frigates from Italy of up to 5.6bn $ in value
> Wasn’t Fricantierri designs considered for BN too? Even the French offered it in the form of Lafayette




Yes, but apart from the hull design it will be a a US ship built in a US shipyard - missiles, radars, AEGIS combat management system and engines will all be US.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Your MPA fleets only consist of small planes, I think it is about time to induct a bigger MPA planes like CN 235 MPA. Indonesia use its CN 235 MPA to patrol within Natuna sea (the areas where Chinese Coast Guard and fishing vessel often intrude)

This is Tweet from our defense journalist


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256400975914401800

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## The Ronin

Bangladesh Navy issued tender for two Coastal Surveillance Radar systems.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Michael Corleone

The Ronin said:


> Bangladesh Navy issued tender for two Coastal Surveillance Radar systems.


European options hopefully not Indian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Bangladesh if goes for 6 modern AIP Submarines would become major power in region along with having few more Frigates and Missile boats. Than Army and Air Force will need focus

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Navy will replace BNS osman type053H1 with type053h3, they already signed deals for 2x of the variant back in September. 
Also placed a tender for 6x “heavy OPV” with displacement of 2000tons and capability to operate drones and helicopters. 
Surveillance UAV research has been undertaken.
5 improved panda class patrol boat, 2 guided missile LPC are under construction, 6 high performance frigate project is ongoing, plans for acquiring new corvettes underway. 
5 new minesweeper ships, 1 submarine rescue vessel, hospital ship and fleet tanker acquisition and construction planned. 
MSAR, utility and ASW helicopter procurement process ongoing. 
2 more dorniers purchased and long range MPA is being looked into. 
Sail training ship is is planned

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## leonblack08

Michael Corleone said:


> Navy will replace BNS osman type053H1 with type053h3, they already signed deals for 2x of the variant back in September.
> Also placed a tender for 6x “heavy OPV” with displacement of 2000tons and capability to operate drones and helicopters.
> Surveillance UAV research has been undertaken.
> 5 improved panda class patrol boat, 2 guided missile LPC are under construction, 6 high performance frigate project is ongoing, plans for acquiring new corvettes underway.
> 5 new minesweeper ships, 1 submarine rescue vessel, hospital ship and fleet tanker acquisition and construction planned.
> MSAR, utility and ASW helicopter procurement process ongoing.
> 2 more dorniers purchased and long range MPA is being looked into.
> Sail training ship is is planned



They have already floated the tenders for the OPVs. So things are in motion then.


----------



## Michael Corleone

leonblack08 said:


> They have already floated the tenders for the OPVs. So things are in motion then.


Yep... there’s basically glorified frigates, since ships of same tonnage and capability currently in fleet are termed as frigates


----------



## leonblack08

Michael Corleone said:


> Yep... there’s basically glorified frigates, since ships of same tonnage and capability currently in fleet are termed as frigates



Glorified gun boats you mean? I had seen the specs, not much in terms of armament.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

leonblack08 said:


> Glorified gun boats you mean? I had seen the specs, not much in terms of armament.


Don’t be fooled into thinking they can’t be refitted... even the coastguard frigates had been downgraded for some reason

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UKBengali

Michael Corleone said:


> Don’t be fooled into thinking they can’t be refitted... even the coastguard frigates had been downgraded for some reason




I think there could be some commonality of design and systems with the 6 next-gen frigates to be built this decade.

The tender for 6 2000 tonne OPV was a very nice surprise.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Couple of glamour shots of inshore patrol and utility boats for the Navy and Coast Guard using the PT Lundin design. Teignbridge International UK provided the complete high quality propellers and sterngear packages for all 18 patrol boats. 3rd image shows the similar X15 design with a different Furuno radar and pintle-mounts for M2/DShKM/Type 54 in use in Bangladesh (planned to be fitted later).















Out of the 18 boats, 10 were built in DEW in Narayanganj. I believe this variant was called X12. Here is an older PDF thread on it from 2014. The images in the DEW site show the Coast Guard and Navy paint scheme.

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/bang...peed-patrol-boat-from-indonesia.341428/page-2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> Couple of glamour shots of inshore patrol and utility boats for the Navy and Coast Guard using the PT Lundin design. Teignbridge International UK provided the complete high quality propellers and sterngear packages for all 18 patrol boats. 3rd image shows the similar X15 design with a different Furuno radar and pintle-mounts for M2/DShKM/Type 54 in use in Bangladesh (planned to be fitted later).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out of the 18 boats, 10 were built in DEW in Narayanganj. I believe this variant was called X12. Here is an older PDF thread on it from 2014. The images in the DEW site show the Coast Guard and Navy paint scheme.
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/bang...peed-patrol-boat-from-indonesia.341428/page-2


Can a civilian version be bought from local companies? How much do they cost in bd?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> Can a civilian version be bought from local companies? How much do they cost in bd?



I wouldn't know bhai. The govt. paid $333,000 plus for each in quantities of 18 units, so not cheap. But these are defense purchases built in DEW. You could have some built locally a lot cheaper. Contact Taratari Shipyard. They're reputable from French designer and local factory (prop. is Yves Marre, he is a famous French Shipwright).





__ https://www.facebook.com/





https://www.facebook.com/TaratariShipyard

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> I wouldn't know bhai. The govt. paid $333,000 plus for each in quantities of 18 units, so not cheap. But these are defense purchases built in DEW. You could have some built locally a lot cheaper. Contact Taratari Shipyard. They're reputable from French designer and local factory (prop. is Yves Marre, he is a famous French Shipwright).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/TaratariShipyard


Wow. I’m surprised. So I reckon 1million plus for one, that means it’s not cheap compared to Italian boats. Oh crap


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> Wow. I’m surprised. So I reckon 1million plus for one, that means it’s not cheap compared to Italian boats. Oh crap



A lot of the equipment is not needed for civilian boats, so probably cheaper. If built locally around 100,000 or even less. Not 1 Million. 

In the West Coast, this size boat with inboard drive will cost around $120,000 new. used around $50,000 or so. Million dollars is a lot of money. 

Closer to Bangladesh, they make these in Singapore and Indonesia, you can import from there too.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> A lot of the equipment is not needed for civilian boats, so probably cheaper. If built locally around 100,000 or even less. Not 1 Million.
> 
> In the West Coast, this size boat with inboard drive will cost around $120,000 new. used around $50,000 or so. Million dollars is a lot of money.
> 
> Closer to Bangladesh, they make these in Singapore and Indonesia, you can import from there too.


that's good then. i thought the price would be comparable to a new Riva base model boat... xD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> that's good then. i thought the price would be comparable to a new Riva base model boat... xD



Rivas are like the Ferraris of boats, smooth and gorgeous. Italians make great luxury items. . This is a Riva 110 footer.






There are some nice manufacturers of these boats stateside too. Know a few in LA...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> Rivas are like the Ferraris of boats, smooth and gorgeous. Italians make great luxury items. . This is a Riva 110 footer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are some nice manufacturers of these boats stateside too. Know a few in LA...


Yeah even a used broken riva cost atleast 30k dinar. Yikes 
That’s why was looking at Bangladeshi manufactures xD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Destranator

Michael Corleone said:


> Yep... there’s basically glorified frigates, since ships of same tonnage and capability currently in fleet are termed as frigates



Tonnage alone does not determine ship classification.
Cruise ships could otherwise be classified as destroyers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Al-Ansar said:


> Tonnage alone does not determine ship classification.
> Cruise ships could otherwise be classified as destroyers.


Yes ofc, but the designs are being lightly armed with provisions for future refit/ armaments

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Incog_nito

BN has a good chance of acquiring Chinese Type-53s light frigates as China might ask only the price of upgrades. And these can bolster BN presence in the sea.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Incog_nito said:


> BN has a good chance of acquiring Chinese Type-53s light frigates as China might ask only the price of upgrades. And these can bolster BN presence in the sea.


Bd already bought 4 type 053 h3, 2x h2 in fleet and h1 may be replaced with type 054

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=595743504628710

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## striver44

Bilal9 said:


> Couple of glamour shots of inshore patrol and utility boats for the Navy and Coast Guard using the PT Lundin design. Teignbridge International UK provided the complete high quality propellers and sterngear packages for all 18 patrol boats. 3rd image shows the similar X15 design with a different Furuno radar and pintle-mounts for M2/DShKM/Type 54 in use in Bangladesh (planned to be fitted later).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out of the 18 boats, 10 were built in DEW in Narayanganj. I believe this variant was called X12. Here is an older PDF thread on it from 2014. The images in the DEW site show the Coast Guard and Navy paint scheme.
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/bang...peed-patrol-boat-from-indonesia.341428/page-2


Lundin shipyard,Indonesia have a very innovative approach of ship design.
X-18 Tank Boat





Klewang missile boat, 2nd ship will be delivered this year to ID Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

striver44 said:


> Lundin shipyard,Indonesia have a very innovative approach of ship design.
> X-18 Tank Boat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Klewang missile boat, 2nd ship will be delivered this year to ID Navy


Did they just put a turret on the ship?


----------



## striver44

Michael Corleone said:


> Did they just put a turret on the ship?


yes cockerill 3105 105mm turret, same with Our Harimau Hitam medium tank





and our MoD actually ordered those, instead of mockups

https://www.navalnews.com/naval-new...x18-tank-boat-prototype-from-north-sea-boats/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBUS-CXK

Indos said:


> Your MPA fleets only consist of small planes, I think it is about time to induct a bigger MPA planes like CN 235 MPA. Indonesia use its CN 235 MPA to patrol within Natuna sea (the areas where Chinese Coast Guard and fishing vessel often intrude)
> 
> This is Tweet from our defense journalist
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256400975914401800


*Can the Australian Navy win the China Coast Guard?*

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/can-the-australian-navy-win-the-china-coast-guard.666275/

CCG has two 12,000-ton class destroyer. And as long as CCG is willing. It has an aircraft carrier and 42 J-15 / J-16 at any time.

China Coast Guard 3901 ship






China Coast Guard 2901 ship






and


----------



## TopCat

SBUS-CXK said:


> *Can the Australian Navy win the China Coast Guard?*
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/can-the-australian-navy-win-the-china-coast-guard.666275/
> 
> CCG has two 12,000-ton class destroyer. And as long as CCG is willing. It has an aircraft carrier and 42 J-15 / J-16 at any time.
> 
> China Coast Guard 3901 ship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China Coast Guard 2901 ship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and


USA is known for going to war for its allies... Australia is staging country for western world in this part of world. China cant even touch a hair of Australia.


----------



## SBUS-CXK

TopCat said:


> USA is known for going to war for its allies... Australia is staging country for western world in this part of world. China cant even touch a hair of Australia.


Look. No one thinks that the Australian Navy can win the China Coast Guard.


----------



## The Ronin

The Chinese state owned enterprise Poly Technologies Incorporated (PTI) has begun constructing a mammoth submarine base in South Eastern Bangladesh.

https://www.defseca.com/military/china-begins-construction-of-massive-submarine-base-in-bangladesh/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Michael Corleone

striver44 said:


> yes cockerill 3105 105mm turret, same with Our Harimau Hitam medium tank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and our MoD actually ordered those, instead of mockups
> 
> https://www.navalnews.com/naval-new...x18-tank-boat-prototype-from-north-sea-boats/


Nice, actually this is very impressive. Nothing stands a chance because ships today are paper thin



The Ronin said:


> The Chinese state owned enterprise Poly Technologies Incorporated (PTI) has begun constructing a mammoth submarine base in South Eastern Bangladesh.
> 
> https://www.defseca.com/military/china-begins-construction-of-massive-submarine-base-in-bangladesh/


I thought they will build some kind of submarine pens... how come it’s all relatively flat still


----------



## leviathan

striver44 said:


> Lundin shipyard,Indonesia have a very innovative approach of ship design.
> X-18 Tank Boat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Klewang missile boat, 2nd ship will be delivered this year to ID Navy


lol Innovative Design? Why don't you mention what happen to you first innovative boat.




Don't forget add a fire distinguishes and let it float more than a month this time after eight year of innovation from first one.


----------



## Avicenna

Please educate me.

Is there some sort of animosity between China and Indonesia?


----------



## striver44

leviathan said:


> lol Innovative Design? Why don't you mention what happen to you first innovative boat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget add a fire distinguishes and let it float more than a month this time after eight year of innovation from first one.


Yes that's why we're making the second one.








From 2019...





This second stealth trimaran will be equipped with 4x MAN 1800 marine engine with more fire resistant material.

I mean we're not like china's own submarine who sailed into the ocean with corpses onboard lol.
https://nationalinterest.org/blog/b...se-submarine-killed-all-70-crew-members-72361



Avicenna said:


> Please educate me.
> 
> Is there some sort of animosity between China and Indonesia?


Yes.


----------



## Avicenna

striver44 said:


> Yes that's why we're making the second one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From 2019...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This second stealth trimaran will be equipped with 4x MAN 1800 marine engine with more fire resistant material.
> 
> I mean we're not like china's own submarine who sailed into the ocean with corpses onboard lol.
> https://nationalinterest.org/blog/b...se-submarine-killed-all-70-crew-members-72361
> 
> 
> Yes.



What is the reason?

Sea disputes?


----------



## striver44

Avicenna said:


> What is the reason?
> 
> Sea disputes?


Until recently yes, and china is a commie.
Indonesia is the world's most anti commie country since 1965.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vishwambhar

SBUS-CXK said:


> *Can the Australian Navy win the China Coast Guard?*
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/can-the-australian-navy-win-the-china-coast-guard.666275/
> 
> CCG has two 12,000-ton class destroyer. And as long as CCG is willing. It has an aircraft carrier and 42 J-15 / J-16 at any time.
> 
> China Coast Guard 3901 ship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China Coast Guard 2901 ship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and



Is that 12k ton destroyer Type 55? If that is Type 55 then it's one hell of a capability with coast guard..... but why China is deploying such a heavy weight destroys with coast guard?


----------



## Nike

Avicenna said:


> What is the reason?
> 
> Sea disputes?



Long story
PRC backing up Indonesia communist party to launch Revolutionary movements including several riots over land distribution, in 1965 at least seven high ranking Army generals killed by communist party military arms with China backing. The result is cold blooded killings of Millions Communist party member in Indonesia, closure of China communist embassy in Indonesia, the exclussion of Chinese ethnic in Indonesia from politics scene and other discriminatory policy against China ethnic in Indonesia. In recent years China trying to push their Naval boundary and crossing Natuna sea several Times.

Until now China still bitter against Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Genesis

vishwambhar said:


> Is that 12k ton destroyer Type 55? If that is Type 55 then it's one hell of a capability with coast guard..... but why China is deploying such a heavy weight destroys with coast guard?



No it's a cutter. It's just a really big cutter. 

https://asianmilitaryreview.com/2019/09/coast-guard-with-muscles/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tom-tom

The Ronin said:


> The Chinese state owned enterprise Poly Technologies Incorporated (PTI) has begun constructing a mammoth submarine base in South Eastern Bangladesh.
> 
> https://www.defseca.com/military/china-begins-construction-of-massive-submarine-base-in-bangladesh/




It's a shame our engineers are not shadowing them to learn from them.


----------



## Michael Corleone

leviathan said:


> lol Innovative Design? Why don't you mention what happen to you first innovative boat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget add a fire distinguishes and let it float more than a month this time after eight year of innovation from first one.


Funny how you’re gonna mock their engineering when decades ago you boats went up in flames too
Don’t get too arrogant, arrogance is the downfall of the Asians

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SBUS-CXK

vishwambhar said:


> Is that 12k ton destroyer Type 55? If that is Type 55 then it's one hell of a capability with coast guard..... but why China is deploying such a heavy weight destroys with coast guard?


no. it is not type 055. CCG does not like to use any ship from PLAN.

About why CCG developed the 12,000-ton class destroyer. Because China Coast Guard needs alone to against the Vietnam Navy, Philippine Navy, Indonesian Navy. etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBUS-CXK

Avicenna said:


> Please educate me.
> 
> Is there some sort of animosity between China and Indonesia?





striver44 said:


> Yes that's why we're making the second one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From 2019...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This second stealth trimaran will be equipped with 4x MAN 1800 marine engine with more fire resistant material.
> 
> I mean we're not like china's own submarine who sailed into the ocean with corpses onboard lol.
> https://nationalinterest.org/blog/b...se-submarine-killed-all-70-crew-members-72361
> 
> 
> Yes.





Nike said:


> Long story
> PRC backing up Indonesia communist party to launch Revolutionary movements including several riots over land distribution, in 1965 at least seven high ranking Army generals killed by communist party military arms with China backing. The result is cold blooded killings of Millions Communist party member in Indonesia, closure of China communist embassy in Indonesia, the exclussion of Chinese ethnic in Indonesia from politics scene and other discriminatory policy against China ethnic in Indonesia. In recent years China trying to push their Naval boundary and crossing Natuna sea several Times.
> 
> Until now China still bitter against Indonesia


China never think Indonesia is the enemy.

Of course, Indonesia may have different opinions.

But it really doesn't matter.


----------



## The Ronin

Island class OPV of Bangladesh Navy somewhere in Saint Martin island

PC- Md Mohashin Reza sir

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arthur

The Ronin said:


> Island class OPV of Bangladesh Navy somewhere in Saint Martin island
> 
> PC- Md Mohashin Reza sir



Being retired as we speak. One Island class were de-commissioned last week. All the rest will retire by mid '21.

Though it's sad to see them go. 
I personally find the design soothing. Has the classical vibe of a Gallion.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

Arthur said:


> Being retired as we speak. One Island class were de-commissioned last week. Al the rest will retire by mid '21.


Boy do the navy needs museum ships. BNS osman comes to mind

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arthur

Michael Corleone said:


> Boy do the navy needs museum ships. BNS osman comes to mind


Island class will make great museum ships. BNS Osman is bit ugly for a ship in my opinion. I boarded that monstrosity once, it looks like a steel jungle.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

Arthur said:


> Island class will make great museum ships. BNS Osman is bit ugly for a ship in my opinion. I boarded that monstrosity once, it looks like a steel jungle.


Hahahah yeah, I’ve not boarded it but I reckon would be a great piece to anchor near burigonga for eid passengers entertainment

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

BN locally developed and manufactured five Identification of Friend or Foe (IFF) systems under a G2G deal with China. Four of them have been installed in all C-13B corvettes and one in IFF center.

Signal Modular System of BNS BB is getting a midlife upgrade under a contract signed with Thales, Netherlands.

https://mod.gov.bd/sites/default/fi...9e16_b638c6283b65/annual_report_2018_2019.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Ronin

More photos from the submarine base construction site.

© Defseca











































































Darshak class hydrographic survey vessel

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Michael Corleone

As always, navy is getting good teeth

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Given the size of the submarine base, looks like it will have capacity to dock 50 submarines  @The Ronin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arthur

BDforever said:


> Given the size of the submarine base, looks like it will have capacity to dock 50 submarines


whut?!!!!!! 

You mad bro?!! 
& Welcome back!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Arthur said:


> whut?!!!!!!
> 
> You mad bro?!!
> & Welcome back!


 thank you !

Look at the red circle area of temporary dock base for 2 submarines, now calculate the extended area alone the coast, you figure

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arthur

BDforever said:


> thank you !
> 
> Look the red circle area of temporary dock base for 2 submarines, now calculate the extended area alone the coast, you figure


Are they planning to house entire PLAN submarine force or something?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avicenna

Arthur said:


> Are they planning to house entire PLAN submarine force or something?



Looks promising at the very least for plans for more subs.

Much ado about nothing if two old Mings is the end of BN goals.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Arthur said:


> Are they planning to house entire PLAN submarine force or something?


It means BN will focus on huge submarine fleet, you know it is permanent base for life, so you know if you see BN has around 30 subs by 2040,don't be surprised  I wish I will be alive to see this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avicenna

BDforever said:


> It means BN will focus on huge submarine fleet, you know it is permanent base for life, so you know if you see BN has around 30 subs by 2040,don't be surprised  I wish I will be alive to see this



Let’s start with 4.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Avicenna said:


> Let’s start with 4.


I want to start with 100 ! !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

Avicenna said:


> Looks promising at the very least for plans for more subs.
> 
> Much ado about nothing if two old Mings is the end of BN goals.


Let me tell you this story.

More than a decade ago when purchase of Ming class were on planning table, a retired Admiral wrote a detailed opinion piece in a national daily that why he thinks, buying old Ming class isn't good enough idea & detailing the pros of buying new subs, also stating the importance of starting a submarine force (& doctrine).

In an unprecedented move, serving Navy officers & ISPR went out of their way, assuring the old gentleman that, how Ming class is just a START!!

That's an interesting story, isn't it?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Michael Corleone

BDforever said:


> thank you !
> 
> Look at the red circle area of temporary dock base for 2 submarines, now calculate the extended area alone the coast, you figure


Bro, the base will have facilities for maintenance, so expect dry docks that houses atleast 4... oil depots, ammunition depot, personnel spaces, provisions for holding the subs themselves so the land will all get used up



BDforever said:


> It means BN will focus on huge submarine fleet, you know it is permanent base for life, so you know if you see BN has around 30 subs by 2040,don't be surprised  I wish I will be alive to see this


I don’t know if this base would ever be able to handle 30 subs, but navies conservative plan of having 8 is not bad for a nation that didn’t have a light bulb on at night 20 years ago

welcome back. And I deleted my old Facebook so lost your contacts

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal9

The Ronin said:


> More photos from the submarine base construction site.
> 
> © Defseca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darshak class hydrographic survey vessel



Oh if our AirForce would be half as active and on-track.

I'd be the happiest creature on the planet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cryptic_distortion

Arthur said:


> Let me tell you this story.
> 
> More than a decade ago when purchase of Ming class were on planning table, a retired Admiral wrote a detailed opinion piece in a national daily that why he thinks, buying old Ming class isn't good enough idea & detailing the pros of buying new subs, also stating the importance of starting a submarine force (& doctrine).
> 
> In an unprecedented move, serving Navy officers & ISPR went out of their way, assuring the old gentleman that, how Ming class is just a START!!
> 
> That's an interesting story, isn't it?


What will be our submarine doctrine? Do you have any idea ?
Will the base have an airfield? Will BN be operating maritimestrike fighter jets or BAF?


----------



## Bilal9

Cryptic_distortion said:


> What will be our submarine doctrine? Do you have any idea ?
> Will the base have an airfield? Will BN be operating maritimestrike fighter jets or BAF?



To do this, we need to look at an older study of PLAN doctrine, download the PDF at this link after you register.

"Undersea Dragons: China's Maturing Submarine Force"

https://muse.jhu.edu/article/168177/pdf

Fleet details, look at South Sea fleet.

https://www.iiss.org/blogs/military-balance/2017/10/china-submarine-force

Of course, we need to look at conventional doctrine, not Nuclear.

And not to derail the thread, the Chinese have been busy in Pakistan as well.

https://www.forbes.com/sites/hisutt...kistan-may-indicate-naval-plans/#2f2b96541020

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Michael Corleone said:


> if this base would ever be able to handle 30 subs, but navies conservative plan of having 8 is not bad for a nation that didn’t have a light bulb on at night 20 years ago
> 
> welcome back. And I deleted my old Facebook so lost your contacts


Are you still in seca ? lol


----------



## Michael Corleone

BDforever said:


> Are you still in seca ? lol


Yeah... on and off

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Michael Corleone said:


> Yeah... on and off


Any special news there ?


----------



## Michael Corleone

BDforever said:


> Any special news there ?


Join the group. Lots of stuff ongoing. Like BAF rejecting any South Korean trainers after they were offered such and whatnot. There are few more army related that will be released in the coming months

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> Join the group. Lots of stuff ongoing. Like BAF rejecting any South Korean trainers after they were offered such and whatnot. There are few more army related that will be released in the coming months



Thanks for keeping us updated - those out-of-touch like myself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> Thanks for keeping us updated - those out-of-touch like myself.


No problem bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

@Bilal9 remember I talked about Khulna class? I’m surprised to say but such is planned. As an OPV 
I REALLY CONFUSED MYSELF MIXING KHULNA WITH PADMA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> @Bilal9 remember I talked about Khulna class? I’m surprised to say but such is planned. As an OPV
> I REALLY CONFUSED MYSELF MIXING KHULNA WITH PADMA



Are these the new larger 1500 ton OPV's?


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> Are these the new larger 1500 ton OPV's?


Yea, damen collaborations I think

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

Khulna Class is just a temporary name given by Defseca and the OPV will be around 2000 tons (full load).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## leonblack08

Same goes for Dhaka class MR Frigate and CTG class submarine they named.

I think it would have been simpler to state unknown class MRF and Submarine, rather than naming them into made up classes. Adds to the confusion.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal9

leonblack08 said:


> Same goes for Dhaka class MR Frigate and CTG class submarine they named.
> 
> I think it would have been simpler to state unknown class MRF and Submarine, rather than naming them into made up classes. Adds to the confusion.



If brain is so fertile, then let it work some cycles. Variety (of BS) is the spice of life....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Destranator

leonblack08 said:


> Same goes for Dhaka class MR Frigate and CTG class submarine they named.
> 
> I think it would have been simpler to state unknown class MRF and Submarine, rather than naming them into made up classes. Adds to the confusion.


Some people have also stolen Jiangdao class (Type-056) corvettes from the Chinese and named it "Shadhinota class".

You cannot just name classes of ships you import.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

Bangladesh Navy's first guided missile frigate BNS Usman has been decommissioned unofficially from service. The photo shows the current condition of the ship now. It's replacement will be one of the Type-53H3s of the second batch. Looks like it's going to be scrapped too.

Photo: Respective owner

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Al-Ansar said:


> Some people have also stolen Jiangdao class (Type-056) corvettes from the Chinese and named it "Shadhinota class".


The so-called "Jiangdao class" is from NATO, while Type 056 is from PLAN.

So, "Shadhinota class" is ok.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arthur

The Ronin said:


> Bangladesh Navy's first guided missile frigate BNS Usman has been decommissioned unofficially from service. The photo shows the current condition of the ship now. It's replacement will be one of the Type-53H3s of the second batch. Looks like it's going to be scrapped too.
> 
> Photo: Respective owner


BN seems to develop a thing for scrapping de commissioned ships. They scrapped the Salisbury Class ships too now this. But may be better than spending budget behind an old ship.
@Michael Corleone here goes your museum ship :/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Arthur said:


> BN seems to develop a thing for scrapping de commissioned ships. They scrapped the Salisbury Class ships too now this. But may be better than spending budget behind an old ship.
> @Michael Corleone here goes your museum ship :/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Destranator

LKJ86 said:


> The so-called "Jiangdao class" is from NATO, while Type 056 is from PLAN.
> 
> So, "Shadhinota class" is ok.


I am yet to see a BN document or release calling them "shadhinota class"; It is a Bangladeshi internet thing.
Class designation is usually done based on the first ship laid or whatever name the designer designates them (Type-056).


----------



## Michael Corleone

Arthur said:


> BN seems to develop a thing for scrapping de commissioned ships. They scrapped the Salisbury Class ships too now this. But may be better than spending budget behind an old ship.
> @Michael Corleone here goes your museum ship :/


He red underwater hull shouldn’t be rusty like that whatsoever strange


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Michael Corleone said:


> He red underwater hull shouldn’t be rusty like that whatsoever strange



Not rust, it's siltish mud/sand from the shoreline.


----------



## Arthur

Michael Corleone said:


> He red underwater hull shouldn’t be rusty like that whatsoever strange


It stopped visiting a dockyard for awhile. Usually a ship will go scheduled maintainance every 2-3 years. 

Though it seems a little early to retire a 35 year old ship. But crew accommodation was horrible & the combat control room was rather small. It was good enough for the '70s or '80s but certainly not good enough in 2020's.



DalalErMaNodi said:


> Not rust, it's siltish mud/sand from the shoreline.


It's mud. Puky & smelly mud. The last fleck of sand on that shoreline washed away long before most of us learned to spell the word "sand"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Al-Ansar said:


> Some people have also stolen Jiangdao class (Type-056) corvettes from the Chinese and named it "Shadhinota class".
> 
> You cannot just name classes of ships you import.



Well - I don't know. Class names can change, if there are some differences (like C13B) for NEW ships custom-built overseas. For Hamilton class cutter types transferred as older assets, Navies usually do not change class types.

Shadhinota class has significant differences from Jiangdao 056 class, with hull displacement being different (1300 tons vs. 1500 tons for Jiangdao class), superstructure being quite different (especially bridge area profile), sensors and armaments are also Western sourced, some of them. So much so, that Chinese themselves have named it C13B. Some degree of bespoke customization is evident.

The same Jiangdao class was changed for Nigeria and Algeria too I believe? Nigeria version (P18N Centenary class) was with a much larger 1800 ton hull with less armament, more like an OPV. For P18N, P denotes Patrol and N is for Nigeria.

This is 056 Jiangdao class for PLAN - look at bridge area






Now look at Bridge area for C13B Shadhinota Class (C is for corvette, B is for Bangladesh, 13 for 1300 ton displacement)





This is Nigerian P18N - note the hull, much more lengthened compared to the stock 056 class. The bow profile and bridge area are also very different.







Al-Ansar said:


> I am yet to see a BN document or release calling them "shadhinota class"; It is a Bangladeshi internet thing.
> Class designation is usually done based on the first ship laid or whatever name the designer designates them (Type-056).



You are correct, class is designated by first name of the first ship in a series of similar builds. Unless when role of the ship changes, then it is a different class. For example the large patrol crafts (LPC) built at KSEW, the ASW versions have a different role and different class name compared to the Large Patrol crafts bought from China. There may be no analogues for those LPC's from PLAN, I don't know of any.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Not rust, it's siltish mud/sand from the shoreline.


Yeah, could be. Really though it’s not that difficult to build a dry dock to beach this ship as a tourist attraction



Bilal9 said:


> Well - I don't know. Class names can change, if there are some differences (like C13B) for NEW ships custom-built overseas. For Hamilton class cutter types transferred as older assets, Navies usually do not change class types.
> 
> Shadhinota class has significant differences from Jiangdao 056 class, with hull displacement being different (1300 tons vs. 1500 tons for Jiangdao class), superstructure being quite different (especially bridge area profile), sensors and armaments are also Western sourced, some of them. So much so, that Chinese themselves have named it C13B. Some degree of bespoke customization is evident.
> 
> The same Jiangdao class was changed for Nigeria and Algeria too I believe? Nigeria version (P18N Centenary class) was with a much larger 1800 ton hull with less armament, more like an OPV. For P18N, P denotes Patrol and N is for Nigeria.
> 
> This is 056 Jiangdao class for PLAN - look at bridge area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now look at Bridge area for C13B Shadhinota Class (C is for corvette, B is for Bangladesh, 13 for 1300 ton displacement)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Nigerian P18N - note the hull, much more lengthened compared to the stock 056 class. The bow profile and bridge area are also very different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct, class is designated by first name of the first ship in a series of similar builds. Unless role changes, then it is a different class. For example the large patrol crafts (LPC) built at KSEW, the ASW versions have a different role and different class name compared to the Large Patrol crafts bought from China. There may be no analogues for those LPC's from PLAN, I don't know of any.


Wow I didn’t realize there was a Structural difference until you mentioned, the Chinese jangdao looks more streamlined

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> Yeah, could be. Really though it’s not that difficult to build a dry dock to beach this ship as a tourist attraction
> 
> 
> Wow I didn’t realize there was a Structural difference until you mentioned, the Chinese jangdao looks more streamlined



Yes there are differences. The Jiangdao hull design is a bit more modern and the original 056 superstructure is stealthy with faceted design but our navy chose a more practical square box design. But naval requirements from Navy to Navy differ of course, even for powerplant. The electronics in our vessels are made by Leonardo, Kelvin Hughes, Thales (some also Chinese) while those for PLAN are all sourced locally. 

More recently in Bangladesh Navy, there have been standardization efforts on IFF equipment, networked war-fighting suites with inputs from various systems and even multiple ships/aircraft and I have no doubt these will be all sourced from the West (and maybe also Turkey at some point).

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bilal9

By the way - I think the C28A heavy corvette the Algerians ordered from China is even better option for Bangladesh' next corvette design after the present one (C13B). Even though this was designated a corvette, look at how this is even better than the F22P or 053H3. Being in a smaller Bangladesh patrol area, this 2800 ton ship may be better than a large frigate - something large like the 054 class size (4000 tons).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Al-Ansar said:


> I am yet to see a BN document or release calling them "shadhinota class"; It is a Bangladeshi internet thing.
> Class designation is usually done based on the first ship laid or whatever name the designer designates them (Type-056).





Bilal9 said:


> Well - I don't know. Class names can change, if there are some differences (like C13B) for NEW ships custom-built overseas. For Hamilton class cutter types transferred as older assets, Navies usually do not change class types.
> 
> Shadhinota class has significant differences from Jiangdao 056 class, with hull displacement being different (1300 tons vs. 1500 tons for Jiangdao class), superstructure being quite different (especially bridge area profile), sensors and armaments are also Western sourced, some of them. So much so, that Chinese themselves have named it C13B. Some degree of bespoke customization is evident.
> 
> The same Jiangdao class was changed for Nigeria and Algeria too I believe? Nigeria version (P18N Centenary class) was with a much larger 1800 ton hull with less armament, more like an OPV. For P18N, P denotes Patrol and N is for Nigeria.
> 
> This is 056 Jiangdao class for PLAN - look at bridge area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now look at Bridge area for C13B Shadhinota Class (C is for corvette, B is for Bangladesh, 13 for 1300 ton displacement)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Nigerian P18N - note the


You guys are weirdo, you create issue which does not exist in the first place. More than 90% of BN ships are 2nd hand which were in service with different names before.
Anyway check the writing on brigade on white banner. Can you spell it what is written there ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Destranator

BDforever said:


> You guys are weirdo, you create issue which does not exist in the first place. More than 90% of BN ships are 2nd hand which were in service with different names before.
> Anyway check the writing on brigade on white banner. Can you spell it what is written there ?
> View attachment 646341



Do you understand the difference between "BNS Shadhinota" and "Shadhinota class"?


----------



## BDforever

Al-Ansar said:


> Do you understand the difference between "BNS Shadhinota" and "Shadhinota class"?


*** head banging*** Some are calling because it was first in the batch, some are not. Our official designation is type C13B, since it is more of numbering, some likes it to call by name of class by first ship. It is not that big deal, period, we need discussion on major issues like ship project, armaments, tactics etc. O

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglarBagh

Bilal9 said:


> By the way - I think the C28A heavy corvette the Algerians ordered from China is even better option for Bangladesh' next corvette design after the present one (C13B). Even though this was designated a corvette, look at how this is even better than the F22P or 053H3. Being in a smaller Bangladesh patrol area, this 2800 ton ship may be better than a large frigate - something large like the 054 class size (4000 tons).



I have also thought about this particular type C28A. This looks to be an almost ideal design for BN to operate as a light multi-role frigate. The only issue I have with this design is the 8cell FM-90. It would have been a flawless ship if there was 8cell VLS with medium range SAM capabilities. Also an integrated mast would increase stealth!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Destranator

BDforever said:


> *** head banging*** Some are calling because it was first in the batch, some are not. Our official designation is type C13B, since it is more of numbering, some likes it to call by name of class by first ship. It is not that big deal, period, we need discussion on major issues like ship project, armaments, tactics etc. O



Who the hell are you to dictate what we should or should not discuss here? Navy ships should be classified accurately as they are national symbols.

It's very ironic for Mr. Cat Memes to lecture others on discussing "major issues". Get a life.


----------



## BDforever

Al-Ansar said:


> Who the hell are you to dictate what we should or should not here? Navy ships should be classified accurately as they are national symbols.
> 
> It's very ironic for Mr. Cat Memes to lecture others on discussing "major issues". Get a life.


Seriously ! ! This is your response by going personal ? So much rich from the idiot, you need to get a life who simply can't take suggestions. Even Chinese elite member does not see any problem in it.


LKJ86 said:


> The so-called "Jiangdao class" is from NATO, while Type 056 is from PLAN.
> 
> So, "Shadhinota class" is ok.


----------



## Bilal9

BanglarBagh said:


> I have also thought about this particular type C28A. This looks to be an almost ideal design for BN to operate as a light multi-role frigate. The only issue I have with this design is the 8cell FM-90. It would have been a flawless ship if there was 8cell VLS with medium range SAM capabilities. Also an integrated mast would increase stealth!



Slowly VLS will start to be introduced into future light frigates (size of like, say - Bangabandhu Class) and heavy corvettes (size of C28A). VLS fitments are not that common in China even for lighter frigates, much less smaller navies like ours. Cost and complexity are factors, as are issues of standardizing magazines of multi-size and multi-type missiles to fit these smaller VLS installations.

Currently VLS only exist in Asian Navy Frigates weighing over 3000 tons or so.



BDforever said:


> Seriously ! ! This is your response by going personal ? So much rich from the idiot, you need to get a life who simply can't take suggestions. Even Chinese elite member does not see any problem in it.



OK we are fighting over small differences. Guys please don't fight....:-(

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Michael Corleone

Al-Ansar said:


> Who the hell are you to dictate what we should or should not discuss here? Navy ships should be classified accurately as they are national symbols.
> 
> It's very ironic for Mr. Cat Memes to lecture others on discussing "major issues". Get a life.


Mate he’s got a point. Usually ship classes are designated by the name of the first ship of that type... since BNS shadinota was the first ship of C13B class... it wouldn’t be wrong to call it shadinota class

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

Absolutely rubbish idea. Even suicidal if we consider C-28A as frigate. It's surprising that people still want warship armed with FM-90 SAM. There are lot better options (2000+ tons-3000 tons) available from British, Dutch, French, Italian, Korean, Turkish and even from Chinese shipbuilders. AFAIK the Tiger class frigate concept by CSOC is also based on the hull of C-28A and has 16 VLS. BN urgently needs larger frigate with more and stronger air defense capability. 8/16 cells are only ideal for heavy corvette/light frigate which BN needs in it's corvette fleet.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BlackViking

The Ronin said:


> Absolutely rubbish idea. Even suicidal if we consider C-28A as frigate. It's surprising that people still want warship armed with FM-90 SAM. There are lot better options (2000+ tons-3000 tons) available from British, Dutch, French, Italian, Korean, Turkish and even from Chinese shipbuilders. AFAIK the Tiger class frigate concept by CSOC is also based on the hull of C-28A and has 16 VLS. BN urgently needs larger frigate with more and stronger air defense capability. 8/16 cells are only ideal for heavy corvette/light frigate which BN needs in it's corvette fleet.





The Ronin said:


> Absolutely rubbish idea. Even suicidal if we consider C-28A as frigate. It's surprising that people still want warship armed with FM-90 SAM. There are lot better options (2000+ tons-3000 tons) available from British, Dutch, French, Italian, Korean, Turkish and even from Chinese shipbuilders. AFAIK the Tiger class frigate concept by CSOC is also based on the hull of C-28A and has 16 VLS. BN urgently needs larger frigate with more and stronger air defense capability. 8/16 cells are only ideal for heavy corvette/light frigate which BN needs in it's corvette fleet.










BlackViking said:


>


This one looks very promising to me


----------



## Bilal9

The Ronin said:


> Absolutely rubbish idea. Even suicidal if we consider C-28A as frigate. It's surprising that people still want warship armed with FM-90 SAM. There are lot better options (2000+ tons-3000 tons) available from British, Dutch, French, Italian, Korean, Turkish and even from Chinese shipbuilders. AFAIK the Tiger class frigate concept by CSOC is also based on the hull of C-28A and has 16 VLS. BN urgently needs larger frigate with more and stronger air defense capability. 8/16 cells are only ideal for heavy corvette/light frigate which BN needs in it's corvette fleet.



I ask that you don't use that Muhith-favorite word - 'Rubbish'. 

Brings back bad memories.

However point well taken. The idea I put forth was about displacement and mission endurance, not armament (such as VLS). Not challenging you - but if you could enlighten us on how a 4000 ton frigate (compared to this 3000 ton one) would be a better idea for our Navy.


----------



## Bilal9

These designs were finalists for Bangladesh Navy's new generation frigate program:

Belharra class (France)
The design was and still is rather avant-garde when we have no experience building frigates. Being French and from DCNS, the *ToT will be difficult (and expensive) because of maturity differential between our industrial sectors*. Our private sector may need to get involved as they have more experience with engine/technology integration.









Gepard 3.9 class (Russia)
*Very light at 2500 tons*, but is proven now as seen in cruise missile attacks on IS targets in Syria. Design a bit dated and not 'stealthy'.







The *Russians do have a nice recent 4500 ton design called the Admiral Gorshkov class,* which is better than the Gepard class designs. But getting ToT for that one might be a stretch. Here's an illustration.






Incheon class (Modified) - South Korea
Design and setup is dated now - no VLS system up front. Still 3000 tons. Not a favorite but could be attractive price-wise (not as attractive though as China CSOC offerings). Not a fan.

*Daegu class displacing 3600 tons* is a successor to this design with VLS. More expensive that Chinese but not as expensive as DCNS or S'pore offerings. Equipped with DRS Hybrid Electric Drive system, coupled with Rolls-Royce MT-30 gas turbine engine for CODLAG integrated full-electric propulsion. This is a brand new avant garde propulsion system, translated as expensive and reliant on foreign spares. Not a great option unless propulsion is changed to CODAG or so legacy option. Heavily based on US sensors and armament, which means trouble.










Sovereign class - Singapore
*Modern design at 3000 tons. I like it although small. Could be enlarged (scaled up). *Singapore's own navy has the most modern ships - even more modern than US Navy by far. Resembles the US LCS class stealth design, nice layout. ST engg. is a world class institution but their experience in building modern warships is limited to assembling their own 'Formidable class' frigates. ToT may be much easier to get, as easy as China. More modern than other designs here (except Belharra). But will not be as economical as China option.






Tiger class (China)
On paper not a bad design, hull is based on C28A and has VLS. In many respects. ideal for us. This is an evolution of the F-22P Zulfiqar class, but with a newer, stealthier (i.e. lower radar cross-section) hull coupled with a 16-cell vertical-launch system (VLS) for surface-to-air missiles (SAM). Tiger-class has a displacement of 2,780 tons and can be equipped with dual quad-cell (2×4) AShM launchers, two triple (2×3) anti-submarine warfare (ASW) torpedo-launchers, a 76-mm main gun, a 30-mm gun and 24-cell point-defence missile system (PDMS). The Tiger-class can reach a top speed of 27 knots and a ferry range of 4,000 nm at 15 knots.




*I am okay with the tiger class design, but I like the large 4000 ton frigate design better (see below), also released by CSOC at Lima 2017.*

CSOC’s 4,000-ton multi-mission frigate design retains the AShW and ASW capabilities of its sibling designs, coupling them with a 32-cell VLS system for SAMs. It is considered a variant of the Type 054, but with a “renewed superstructure” (IHS Jane’s). It will feature a phased-array radar with a complementary over-the-horizon (OTH) radar for long-range passive surveillance of aerial and surface targets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Oh one more 4000 ton contender, the Venator design from BMT in Great Britain. This has also been sold to Omani Navy as the Khareef class Heavy OPV (2600 tons). Again - like the Korean option, armament and sensors are Western Origin.





This is the Venator Frigate version





Here is the page at the vendor,
https://www.bmt.org/industries/defence-and-security/surface-systems/bmt-venator-110-frigate/

Before anyone jumps in here starting to criticize about the missile placement vs. the VLS, this documentation is from 2013 as designed then. I am sure they can make provisions for VLS changes as supplied by VLS vendors.

Venator-110 general-purpose light frigate is one of the three design variants of the Venator-110 platform developed by BMT Defence Services to fulfil a wide range of mission needs of naval and coastguard forces.

With its advanced weapon configurations, the Venator-110 light frigate performs maritime security, naval boarding, combat, close consort defence, and support missions to other naval units.

The warship was unveiled at the DSEI 2013 international defence and security exhibition held in London, UK, in September 2013. It was recently demonstrated to international customers at the Pacific 2017 maritime exhibition and conference held in Australia.

The frigate is being offered to the British Royal Navy’s Type 31e general-purpose frigate programme.

*Venator-110 light frigate design and features*
The Venator-110 general-purpose light frigate’s hull is designed to operate globally at different speeds in varying sea states and environmental conditions. The vessel has an overall length of 117m, draught of 4.3m, beam of 18m, and displacement of 4,000t.

It can accommodate up to 106 personnel, including 85 crew members, ten helicopter operation and maintenance workers, and 11 optional marine boarding teams. It can also hold 18 interim operations personnel.

The ship also carries four large rigid-hulled inflatable boats (RHIBs) to support a wide range of capabilities at sea.

A flight deck and hangar is provided at the stern for the operation of a medium-sized helicopter such as the NH90, SH-60 Seahawk, AW101 Merlin, AW159 Wildcat, and other future aviation platforms.

*Weaponry onboard Venator-110 frigate*
The multi-mission frigate’s modular design allows for the integration of various weapons and decoys based on mission requirements. The weapon options include 30mm or 40mm cannons, close-in weapon systems (CIWS), soft-kill decoys, lightweight surface-to-surface and surface-to-air missiles, as well as a medium-caliber gun system.

The medium-caliber naval cannon mount located in the bow provides the frigate with anti-surface and anti-aircraft capabilities.

“The vessel offers a maximum speed of 25kt and is capable of travelling a distance of 6,000nm at 15kt.”
The vessel comes with different vertical-launch silo (VLS) options, including two or three units of three-cell Lockheed Martin ExLS VLS or a combination of two units of three-cell Extensible Launching System (ExLS) VLS and a single eight-cell Lockheed Martin Mk41 Strike Length VLS. Each cell houses up to four MBDA Sea Ceptor missiles.

*Navigation bridge*
An integrated navigation and bridge system (INBS) developed by Raytheon Anschütz is installed in the middle of the ship to manage and control the vessel’s operations.

Featuring an IMO-certified navigation system, the INBS integrates with the ship’s combat management system (CMS) and integrated platform management system (IPMS).

An additional mission bay is provided adjacent to the RHIBs to further increase mission flexibility.

*Sensors on-board Venator-110 frigate*
The Venator-110 general-purpose light frigate incorporates different types of sensors to target, engage, and destroy a range of maritime and air targets.

The sensors include variable-depth towed-array sonar, hull-mounted sonar, multi-role surveillance radars, laser-warning system, radar and electro-optical fire control director, and active electronically scanned array (AESA) radars. It also includes an infrared search and track (IRST) system, electronic support measures (ESM), communications intelligence (COMINT), and electronic intelligence (ELINT) systems.

*Venator-110 warship propulsion and performance*
The frigate is equipped with a combined diesel and diesel (CODAD) propulsion system consisting of four diesel engines, two independent shaft lines, and controllable pitch propellers.

The vessel offers a maximum speed of 25kt and is capable of travelling a distance of 6,000nm at 15kt.

*Venator-110 variants*
Two other variants of the Venator-110 platform are the Venator-110 patrol frigate and Venator-110 patrol ship.

The Venator-110 patrol frigate is intended for use by the naval forces to perform tasks such as maritime security, regional enforcement, as well as intelligence, surveillance and reconnaissance (ISR) in a low-threat environment.

The Venator-110 variant is suited for coastguard applications, including counter-terrorism, humanitarian assistance, disaster relief, evacuation of entitled personnel, and maritime protection.


----------



## Nike

Bilal9 said:


> These designs were finalists for Bangladesh Navy's new generation frigate program:
> 
> Belharra class (France)
> The design was and still is rather avant-garde when we have no experience building frigates. Being French and from DCNS, the *ToT will be difficult (and expensive) because of maturity differential between our industrial sectors*. Our private sector may need to get involved as they have more experience with engine/technology integration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gepard 3.9 class (Russia)
> *Very light at 2500 tons*, but is proven now as seen in cruise missile attacks on IS targets in Syria. Design a bit dated and not 'stealthy'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The *Russians do have a nice recent 4500 ton design called the Admiral Gorshkov class,* which is better than the Gepard class designs. But getting ToT for that one might be a stretch. Here's an illustration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incheon class (Modified) - South Korea
> Design and setup is dated now - no VLS system up front. Still 3000 tons. Not a favorite but could be attractive price-wise (not as attractive though as China CSOC offerings). Not a fan.
> 
> *Daegu class displacing 3600 tons* is a successor to this design with VLS. More expensive that Chinese but not as expensive as DCNS or S'pore offerings. Equipped with DRS Hybrid Electric Drive system, coupled with Rolls-Royce MT-30 gas turbine engine for CODLAG integrated full-electric propulsion. This is a brand new avant garde propulsion system, translated as expensive and reliant on foreign spares. Not a great option unless propulsion is changed to CODAG or so legacy option. Heavily based on US sensors and armament, which means trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sovereign class - Singapore
> *Modern design at 3000 tons. I like it although small. Could be enlarged (scaled up). *Singapore's own navy has the most modern ships - even more modern than US Navy by far. Resembles the US LCS class stealth design, nice layout. ST engg. is a world class institution but their experience in building modern warships is limited to assembling their own 'Formidable class' frigates. ToT may be much easier to get, as easy as China. More modern than other designs here (except Belharra). But will not be as economical as China option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiger class (China)
> On paper not a bad design, hull is based on C28A and has VLS. In many respects. ideal for us. This is an evolution of the F-22P Zulfiqar class, but with a newer, stealthier (i.e. lower radar cross-section) hull coupled with a 16-cell vertical-launch system (VLS) for surface-to-air missiles (SAM). Tiger-class has a displacement of 2,780 tons and can be equipped with dual quad-cell (2×4) AShM launchers, two triple (2×3) anti-submarine warfare (ASW) torpedo-launchers, a 76-mm main gun, a 30-mm gun and 24-cell point-defence missile system (PDMS). The Tiger-class can reach a top speed of 27 knots and a ferry range of 4,000 nm at 15 knots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I am okay with the tiger class design, but I like the large 4000 ton frigate design better (see below), also released by CSOC at Lima 2017.*
> 
> CSOC’s 4,000-ton multi-mission frigate design retains the AShW and ASW capabilities of its sibling designs, coupling them with a 32-cell VLS system for SAMs. It is considered a variant of the Type 054, but with a “renewed superstructure” (IHS Jane’s). It will feature a phased-array radar with a complementary over-the-horizon (OTH) radar for long-range passive surveillance of aerial and surface targets.



Bangladesh should stick with Chinese design, as your corvettes, submarines, air defense system, air force units and Naval infrastructure almost all of them came from China. It was easier to integrate Chinese system for the already established units in Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

Nike said:


> Bangladesh should stick with Chinese design, as your corvettes, submarines, air defense system, air force units and Naval infrastructure almost all of them came from China. It was easier to integrate Chinese system for the already established units in Bangladesh


Bangladesh Navy developed it's own network integration solutions. they developed a Data link called BD-22 equivalent to NATO Link 16 with help from a Spanish company while an IFF system was developed with help from China. These systems will be standarised onboard all it's ship's & aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> I ask that you don't use that Muhith-favorite word - 'Rubbish'.
> 
> Brings back bad memories.
> 
> However point well taken. The idea I put forth was about displacement and mission endurance, not armament (such as VLS). Not challenging you - but if you could enlighten us on how a 4000 ton frigate (compared to this 3000 ton one) would be a better idea for our Navy.


Endurance and better fire control range for longer amounts of time. Type 054B I reckon is planned to have increased displacement to house dedicated power generation for AESA radars that can work 100% of the time of deployment



Nike said:


> Bangladesh should stick with Chinese design, as your corvettes, submarines, air defense system, air force units and Naval infrastructure almost all of them came from China. It was easier to integrate Chinese system for the already established units in Bangladesh


The hull is Chinese yes but many of the subsystems are western

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Nike said:


> Bangladesh should stick with Chinese design, as your corvettes, submarines, air defense system, air force units and Naval infrastructure almost all of them came from China. It was easier to integrate Chinese system for the already established units in Bangladesh



True, but as our Naval capabilities increase and demand for better systems go up, there is already more of a push to integrate Turkish (therefore,NATO-based) systems. 

Just because we had Chinese systems for last three decades in the Navy, does not mean it has to remain that way for ALL systems always. 

Chinese products are changing too, and they are no longer as economical as they used to be.

Eventually - hulls and superstructure (including weapons systems integration) for all Naval vessels will be made locally (up to a 1000 ton level they already are, for many years). Eventually, Bangladesh will design her own frigates and larger ships, Navy already has that capability. That is why we are looking for ToT for the six Frigates to be built locally.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal9

One of the modified export versions of the 'Gwanggaeto the Great' class (Frigate size destroyer) from Korea is the HTMS Bhumibol Adulyadej - of the Royal Thai Navy displacing 3700 tons. The hull/superstructure was modified for a more stealthy profile compared to South Korean Navy specs. It boasts an 8-cell Mk. 41 VLS with the following specs:

32 × RIM-162 ESSM Block II in quad-packed max loadout
8 × RUM-139C VL ASROC
Fitted for but not with SM-2MR Standard Missile
This vessel also boasts the following sensor suite, which is pretty comprehensive:

1 × Sea Giraffe 4A AESA long range surveillance radar
1 × Saab SEA GIRAFFE AMB medium range 3D surveillance radar
1 × Wartsila X-band Navigation radar
1 × Wartsila S-band Navigation radar
1 × Tactical Air Navigation System
1 × Surveillance camera
2 × Saab CEROS 200 fire control radar
1 × Saab EOS 500 Electro Optical Fire Control
1 × Atlas ASO DSQS-24 Hull Mounted Sonar
1 × Atlas ELEKTRONIK ACTAS Towed Array Sonar
15 × Saab 9LV Mk4 Multi-Function Consoles
2 × Continuous Wave Illuminators
2 × Target Designation Sight: Bridge Pointer
2 × Identification Friend or Foe
1 × ADS – Broadcast
Stealth technology
Radar Cross Section Reduction
Infrared Reduction
Underwater Radiated Noise Reduction
Degaussing System
NBC Protection System
In all - it would not be a misnomer to call this one of the most advanced multi-mission frigates in Asia, maybe even in the world today, along with the S'pore Navy Sovereign class.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gom poa

Worth the pain knowing the sufferings won't go in vain. 
Find comfort in knowing that you don't have to sacrifice life so that some business tycoon have it easy, 
nor you have to spare blood and sweat to protect some evil dictator.


----------



## Nike

Bilal9 said:


> One of the modified export versions of the 'Gwanggaeto the Great' class (Frigate size destroyer) from Korea is the HTMS Bhumibol Adulyadej - of the Royal Thai Navy displacing 3700 tons. The hull/superstructure was modified for a more stealthy profile compared to South Korean Navy specs. It boasts an 8-cell Mk. 41 VLS with the following specs:
> 
> 32 × RIM-162 ESSM Block II in quad-packed max loadout
> 8 × RUM-139C VL ASROC
> Fitted for but not with SM-2MR Standard Missile
> This vessel also boasts the following sensor suite, which is pretty comprehensive:
> 
> 1 × Sea Giraffe 4A AESA long range surveillance radar
> 1 × Saab SEA GIRAFFE AMB medium range 3D surveillance radar
> 1 × Wartsila X-band Navigation radar
> 1 × Wartsila S-band Navigation radar
> 1 × Tactical Air Navigation System
> 1 × Surveillance camera
> 2 × Saab CEROS 200 fire control radar
> 1 × Saab EOS 500 Electro Optical Fire Control
> 1 × Atlas ASO DSQS-24 Hull Mounted Sonar
> 1 × Atlas ELEKTRONIK ACTAS Towed Array Sonar
> 15 × Saab 9LV Mk4 Multi-Function Consoles
> 2 × Continuous Wave Illuminators
> 2 × Target Designation Sight: Bridge Pointer
> 2 × Identification Friend or Foe
> 1 × ADS – Broadcast
> Stealth technology
> Radar Cross Section Reduction
> Infrared Reduction
> Underwater Radiated Noise Reduction
> Degaussing System
> NBC Protection System
> In all - it would not be a misnomer to call this one of the most advanced multi-mission frigates in Asia, maybe even in the world today, along with the S'pore Navy Sovereign class.



Pity they hold back the order for second frigate caused by covid 19, because their tourism industry got hit very hard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

gom poa said:


> Worth the pain knowing the sufferings won't go in vain.
> Find comfort in knowing that you don't have to sacrifice life so that some business tycoon have it easy,
> nor you have to spare blood and sweat to protect some evil dictator.


What’s with the music? To make people fall asleep or to piss them off? Because I would be pissed off


----------



## Bilal9

Nike said:


> Pity they hold back the order for second frigate caused by covid 19, because their tourism industry got hit very hard.



Yes Covid affected not only tourism but also expatriate labor remittance payments. Our country's revenue also got affected, though I suspect not as badly as initially thought.

Like I said, if they bought the aircraft carrier back in the day, then where are the support vessels to make a fighting group?

This frigate is quite formidable with almost full US/EU weapons and sensor suite, but then where is the land/marine warfighting and combat networking planning? 

Lot of interesting questions and not very many answers I am afraid. 

If we have a Thai member, it'd be interesting to ask what led them to order this vessel, instead of other choices.


----------



## monitor

China can supply 4 more retired type53 H3 Frigates to Bangladesh as tgeyvare replacing them with more modern frigates and destroyer. It can be a stop gap before we induct brand new frigate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Bilal9 said:


> Yes Covid affected not only tourism but also expatriate labor remittance payments. Our country's revenue also got affected, though I suspect not as badly as initially thought.
> 
> Like I said, if they bought the aircraft carrier back in the day, then where are the support vessels to make a fighting group?
> 
> This frigate is quite formidable with almost full US/EU weapons and sensor suite, but then where is the land/marine warfighting and combat networking planning?
> 
> Lot of interesting questions and not very many answers I am afraid.
> 
> If we have a Thai member, it'd be interesting to ask what led them to order this vessel, instead of other choices.



Thailand using solution offered by SAAB, their network C4ISR system is centered around SAAB solution per se with their GRIPPEN, F16 and erieye AEW radar system. If you look at their ground forces most of their air defense assets centered around European system Made and though their acquire Chinese Made and Ukraina Made MBT the battlefield management system they had using Swedish system if i recall from their local forum. This Frigate along with other Frigates they had all being networked with SAAB solution

https://www.naval-technology.com/projects/naresuan-class-guided-missile-frigates/






They had considerable strength of Marines Corps (two division level)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Royal_Thai_Marine_Corps

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Nike said:


> Thailand using solution offered by SAAB, their network C4ISR system is centered around SAAB solution per se with their GRIPPEN, F16 and erieye AEW radar system. If you look at their ground forces most of their air defense assets centered around European system Made and though their acquire Chinese Made and Ukraina Made MBT the battlefield management system they had using Swedish system if i recall from their local forum. This Frigate along with other Frigates they had all being networked with SAAB solution
> 
> https://www.naval-technology.com/projects/naresuan-class-guided-missile-frigates/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They had considerable strength of Marines Corps (two division level)
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Royal_Thai_Marine_Corps



Many Thanks for the info brother. We need to look at all Asian armed forces practices to benchmark the best of the best.

Bangladesh is not a SAAB or Gripen customer yet but has (or will soon) implement some sort of a C4ISR solution by either Thales, Kelvin Hughes or Leonardo. 

@Ronin bhai or @Arthur bhai may know more.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BlackViking

monitor said:


> China can supply 4 more retired type53 H3 Frigates to Bangladesh as tgeyvare replacing them with more modern frigates and destroyer. It can be a stop gap before we induct brand new frigate.


I think navy should stop buying 2nd hand ships now..need to move on from type53s

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

BlackViking said:


> I think navy should stop buying 2nd hand ships now..need to move on from type53s


This is to build fleet numbers for the time being. We don’t have the ship building capacity to meet our requirements

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Destranator

BlackViking said:


> I think navy should stop buying 2nd hand ships now..need to move on from type53s


I agree that it is not economical in the long run but we have no choice as we cannot yet build or afford to import brand new frigates.

BN is getting ships to build capacity (crew, training, firepower, etc.) so that when new ships arrive, the sailors can hit the ground running.
The second hand ships are also keeping BN ready to engage the enemy.

BN's approach is in sharp contrast with that of the BAF bastards who have no regard for national security.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

Al-Ansar said:


> I agree that it is not economical in the long run but we have no choice as we cannot yet build or afford to import brand new frigates.
> 
> BN is getting ships to build capacity (crew, training, firepower, etc.) so that when new ships arrive, the sailors can hit the ground running.
> The second hand ships are also keeping BN ready to engage the enemy.
> 
> BN's approach is in sharp contrast with that of the BAF bastards who have no regard for national security.


Let’s be honest, if BAF resorted to buying second hand airframes from russia, we would have been duped into it. Better have nothing than have something that doesn’t work

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Michael Corleone said:


> Let’s be honest, if BAF resorted to buying second hand airframes from russia, we would have been duped into it. Better have nothing than have something that doesn’t work





BAF better come up with some news by the end of this year, I'm not even asking for confirmation of anything just that they tell us what aircrafts they're considering.


I'm desperate for info at this point.


BAF makes my bp rise.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

DalalErMaNodi said:


> BAF better come up with some news by the end of this year, I'm not even asking for confirmation of anything just that they tell us what aircrafts they're considering.
> 
> 
> I'm desperate for info at this point.
> 
> 
> BAF makes my bp rise.


BAF is high


In weed


----------



## Destranator

Michael Corleone said:


> Let’s be honest, if BAF resorted to buying second hand airframes from russia, we would have been duped into it. Better have nothing than have something that doesn’t work


Don't see what is there to be "duped" into. Instead of wasting money on F-7s, BAF could have leased/procured used MiG-29s/J-10s to build capacity and readiness and returned/disposed them afterwards.

Due to BAF's inaction, they hardly have any pilots/crew experienced in flying/maintaining proper 4th gen fighters. No amount of flying hours on Yak-130s can compensate for this.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Al-Ansar said:


> Don't see what is there to be "duped" into. Instead of wasting money on F-7s, BAF could have leased/procured used MiG-29s/J-10s to build capacity and readiness and returned/disposed them afterwards.
> 
> Due to BAF's inaction, they hardly have any pilots/crew experienced in flying/maintaining proper 4th gen fighters. No amount of flying hours on Yak-130s can compensate for this.


Blame Khaleda for it. We would have never had bg or bgi if it wasn’t for her

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Destranator

Michael Corleone said:


> Blame Khaleda for it. We would have never had bg or bgi if it wasn’t for her


BNP left office in Oct 2006. BGIs were inducted in 2013. SAK/Ashiq was so mad back in 2012 when the BGIs were ordered that he started a thread in the Bdmilitary forum titled " Should BAF be disbanded?".


All goverments since Jan 2007 have been pro-military procurement. In fact the Fakhruddin-led caretaker govt even gave green signal to Su-30 procurement in 2008. I don't buy into the nonsense of needing to delay fighter procurement to allow time for pilots to train on AJTs locally.

For any new platform, you can always get the first batch of pilots and maintainers trained in the supplier country.
Back in 1972, BAF had almost nothing in terms of infrastructure and yet they managed to induct cutting edge MiG-21MFs by getting pilots trained in Russia.

BAF could do it back then but not in late 2000s or now???
What BAF needs is commanders from BA and BN seconded in to kick butts. All perks and priviledges of BAF staff officers should be suspended till fighters are procured.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

Al-Ansar said:


> BNP left office in Oct 2006. BGIs were inducted in 2013. SAK/Ashiq was so mad back in 2012 when the BGIs were ordered that he started a thread in the Bdmilitary forum titled " Should BAF be disbanded?".
> 
> 
> All goverments since Jan 2007 have been pro-military procurement. In fact the Fakhruddin-led caretaker govt even gave green signal to Su-30 procurement in 2008. I don't buy into the nonsense of needing to delay fighter procurement to allow time for pilots to train on AJTs locally.
> 
> For any new platform, you can always get the first batch of pilots and maintainers trained in the supplier country.
> Back in 1972, BAF had almost nothing in terms of infrastructure and yet they managed to induct cutting edge MiG-21MFs by getting pilots trained in Russia.
> 
> BAF could do it back then but not in late 2000s or now???
> What BAF needs is commanders from BA and BN seconded in to kick butts. All perks and priviledges of BAF staff officers should be suspended till fighters are procured.


When govt allows foreign govt. to meddle in internal politics this is what happens. I need not say more

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BlackViking

Al-Ansar said:


> SAK/Ashiq was so mad back in 2012 when the BGIs were ordered that he started a thread in the Bdmilitary forum titled " Should BAF be


We should start that thread again :p

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mb444

Al-Ansar said:


> Don't see what is there to be "duped" into. Instead of wasting money on F-7s, BAF could have leased/procured used MiG-29s/J-10s to build capacity and readiness and returned/disposed them afterwards.
> 
> Due to BAF's inaction, they hardly have any pilots/crew experienced in flying/maintaining proper 4th gen fighters. No amount of flying hours on Yak-130s can compensate for this.




You have hit the nail on the head. The YAK purchases were completely retarded. They really have no idea. Disband BAF and allow its assets ro be absorbed by BN and BA and then start again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=176541813905330

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arthur

DalalErMaNodi said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=176541813905330


Specialist ASW.... interesting...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Arthur said:


> Specialist ASW.... interesting...



He got his ASW training from India though. So there, make of it what you will.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> He got his ASW training from India though. So there, make of it what you will.


Yeah nah, really don’t like the new chief. Nothing personal just a little irked about his training in India. 
Ershad kaku also trained there

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

Michael Corleone said:


> Yeah nah, really don’t like the new chief. Nothing personal just a little irked about his training in India.
> Ershad kaku also trained there



I didn't like that bit either. Manchurian Candidate?

With mutual training between India and Bangladesh being re-established since this government came to power, more of this will be seen going forward. We will see more and more Senior officers having spent time in India.

However, our hero Major Gen. Fazlur Rahman (Former BDR DG, in charge of BDR during 2001 conflict), was a freedom fighter who was trained in India in 1971. But it didn't stop him from teaching BSF thugs a lesson. 

So, let's hope this Chief is no different.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

leonblack08 said:


> I didn't like that bit either. Manchurian Candidate?
> 
> With mutual training between India and Bangladesh being re-established since this government came to power, more of this will be seen going forward. We will see more and more Senior officers having spent time in India.
> 
> However, our hero Major Gen. Fazlur Rahman (Former BDR DG, in charge of BDR during 2001 conflict), was a freedom fighter who was trained in India in 1971. But it didn't stop him from teaching BSF thugs a lesson.
> 
> So, let's hope this Chief is no different.


Major general Fazlur Rahman didn’t serve in Pakistan army?


----------



## leonblack08

Michael Corleone said:


> Major general Fazlur Rahman didn’t serve in Pakistan army?



Probably he did, not sure about that. 

But he still had military training in India during 1971.
https://www.indiatoday.in/magazine/...h-line-on-india-and-myanmar-776831-2001-05-07

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Destranator

Bilal9 said:


> He got his ASW training from India though. So there, make of it what you will.



BD has exchanged military officers with India and Pakistan for training for decades regardless of who was in charge. If we start setting standards based on such things we will not be left with a military.
It is a good thing to observe the adversary's capabilities first hand.



Michael Corleone said:


> Major general Fazlur Rahman didn’t serve in Pakistan army?


He did


----------



## The Ronin

https://www.defseca.com/naval-syste...VLR-WJZX8R8IlQvHPq04PyOT8Kp67mY5OlYZb0kmjJNx4

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=692966331281072






In light of the recent flooding, government is making effort to mitigate the severity of future natural disasters.


----------



## Bilal9

The last picture is not relevant. It is a large oceangoing oil-derrick supply boat. The first picture is accurate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

Bilal9 said:


> if you could enlighten us on how a 4000 ton frigate (compared to this 3000 ton one) would be a better idea for our Navy.



Sorry i couldn't reply sooner. I was actually writing to answer you but due to an unexpected matter i couldn't finish my reply. So my draft got erased. The previous reply was big and messy so i will try to explain it simply and shortly. Note that this is just my opinion.

First of all you need to think about all angle, it's not only about displacement and endurance. As you may notice military tactics and weapons are always evolving. Yesterday's destroyer, frigate is now tomorrow's frigate, corvette. The continuous evolution in design won't gonna hold in 3000 ton anymore. Like Fincantieri said in it's FFG(X) promotion, "Tomorrow's battles will not be won with yesterday's ships"

Navies before used battleships then shifted to much smaller warship, started using missiles instead of big gun, featuring small RCS and now they are working guided munition, rail gun, UUV, USV and laser weapon. If you check new frigate designs like Type 54A, refined Belharra, Shivalik/Nilgiri, Sachsen, US FFG (X); all feature some certain characteristics in common.


32 VLS to launch one type of SAM or multiple types of SAM and other missile like anti-submarine, LACM. Some frigate has 8 cells VLS with quad-pack per cell.
Single/two long-range air-surface surveillance radar (primary and secondary) or multi-functional fixed panel radar in integrated mast.
8/16 AShM/LACM
Single gun/missile based CIWS.
At least 2x3 torpedo tubes
Minimum 30 days endurance
I admit some of the examples i mentioned above exceed 4000 tons category and fall in light destroyer category which is probably because of their navies own particular requirement but the point is current multi-role frigate concept has at least these specifications.

So frigate with these specifications is new trend now which ensures ships better survivability and almost pushed the design with 8/16 cells VLS to heavy corvette category. So whether you want/like it or not, your frigate gonna displace more than 3500 tons anyway and i still didn't mention some new equipment some modern navies adapted and starting to use for their new frigates.

Now as BoB is getting rougher, if you notice BN's Type 53H3 procurement, tender for new ASuW LPC and OPV; you will see that BN is already shifting towards larger vessel. Also the 100 meter variant of DW-2000L BN's delegation inspected at MADEX 2019 has 5000nm range at 15 knots. Judging by the photo it looks like the ship will have at least 32 K-SAAM {Similar fin and quad-pack configuration}. So:-


BNS BB and Type 53H3 both have two radars (IN and MN frigates have same feature)
Type 53H3 and DW-2000L both have similar range
New OPV will have almost 2000 ton displacement, 4000nm range and 30 days mission length. So that will leave new frigate to patrol much further in BoB.
New LPC's weapons and other systems specification
Does these indicates BN's plan for larger frigate or not? Here's why 4000 tons better for BN:-

Adversaries: IN has much larger warships in it's fleet which pack enough punch. Only few ships will be able to take out entire BN's fleet. so there's your NO-1 BIG WHY for choosing a larger frigate. If you want BN to withstand saturated missile attacks from IN's fleet you are gonna need a bigger boat and a 3000 ton one won't gonna cut it. Also it may not look like anything serious now but MN is also building larger frigate though they lack any proper AD currently. I am waiting to see what's their next new frigate will feature.

Which is why you will need ToT for a customized design or completely your own fresh design of 4000 ton frigate as starting point for local shipbuilding yard like KSY, CDDL. That will usher path for building bigger vessel like light destroyer to face both potential adversaries properly and to have strong presence in BoB to tackle more than a naval blockade in future.

Which may also help BN to become a blue water navy with limited range power projection beyond EEZ.
I tried to explain the rest above. Anyway i didn't find any info on C-28A's range or mission length. So how were you talking about it's mission endurance? Also you can forget about any Russian options. Refined Belharra or
HTMS Bhumibol Adulyadej would be perfect for BN but i doubt it will happen due to budget issue. 

If the DW-2000L is really fitted with 32 K-SAAM and can be customized with ATMACA then this isn't not a bad option either. Although i don't know how good K-SAAM is cause i couldn't find any data except a negative article on it. I hope Korea sorted out it's problem. Their design is exceptional which doesn't displace 4000 tons, wonder how they do it. If anything else doesn't work out, we are gonna end up with Type 54A in future.

https://newatlas.com/frigate-future-us-navy/58117/
https://www.britannica.com/technology/frigate
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/cddl...els-for-bangladesh-navy.650421/#post-12034172
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/bangladesh-navy-will-build-two-new-asuw-lpc-locally.643261/
https://www.navalnews.com/event-new...fts-veil-on-new-dw2000l-light-frigate-design/
https://www.defensenews.com/industr...-koreas-sea-bow-missile-interception-ability/
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue-water_navy#Classification_and_naval_hierarchy

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

The Ronin said:


> Sorry i couldn't reply sooner. I was actually writing to answer you but due to an unexpected matter i couldn't finish my reply. So my draft got erased. The previous reply was big and messy so i will try to explain it simply and shortly. Note that this is just my opinion.
> 
> First of all you need to think about all angle, it's not only about displacement and endurance. As you may notice military tactics and weapons are always evolving. Yesterday's destroyer, frigate is now tomorrow's frigate, corvette. The continuous evolution in design won't gonna hold in 3000 ton anymore. Like Fincantieri said in it's FFG(X) promotion, "Tomorrow's battles will not be won with yesterday's ships"
> 
> Navies before used battleships then shifted to much smaller warship, started using missiles instead of big gun, featuring small RCS and now they are working guided munition, rail gun, UUV, USV and laser weapon. If you check new frigate designs like Type 54A, refined Belharra, Shivalik/Nilgiri, Sachsen, US FFG (X); all feature some certain characteristics in common.
> 
> 
> 32 VLS to launch one type of SAM or multiple types of SAM and other missile like anti-submarine, LACM. Some frigate has 8 cells VLS with quad-pack per cell.
> Single/two long-range air-surface surveillance radar (primary and secondary) or multi-functional fixed panel radar in integrated mast.
> 8/16 AShM/LACM
> Single gun/missile based CIWS.
> At least 2x3 torpedo tubes
> Minimum 30 days endurance
> I admit some of the examples i mentioned above exceed 4000 tons category and fall in light destroyer category which is probably because of their navies own particular requirement but the point is current multi-role frigate concept has at least these specifications.
> 
> So frigate with these specifications is new trend now which ensures ships better survivability and almost pushed the design with 8/16 cells VLS to heavy corvette category. So whether you want/like it or not, your frigate gonna displace more than 3500 tons anyway and i still didn't mention some new equipment some modern navies adapted and starting to use for their new frigates.
> 
> Now as BoB is getting rougher, if you notice BN's Type 53H3 procurement, tender for new ASuW LPC and OPV; you will see that BN is already shifting towards larger vessel. Also the 100 meter variant of DW-2000L BN's delegation inspected at MADEX 2019 has 5000nm range at 15 knots. Judging by the photo it looks like the ship will have at least 32 K-SAAM {Similar fin and quad-pack configuration}. So:-
> 
> 
> BNS BB and Type 53H3 both have two radars (IN and MN frigates have same feature)
> Type 53H3 and DW-2000L both have similar range
> New OPV will have almost 2000 ton displacement, 4000nm range and 30 days mission length. So that will leave new frigate to patrol much further in BoB.
> New LPC's weapons and other systems specification
> Does these indicates BN's plan for larger frigate or not? Here's why 4000 tons better for BN:-
> 
> Adversaries: IN has much larger warships in it's fleet which pack enough punch. Only few ships will be able to take out entire BN's fleet. so there's your NO-1 BIG WHY for choosing a larger frigate. If you want BN to withstand saturated missile attacks from IN's fleet you are gonna need a bigger boat and a 3000 ton one won't gonna cut it. Also it may not look like anything serious now but MN is also building larger frigate though they lack any proper AD currently. I am waiting to see what's their next new frigate will feature.
> 
> Which is why you will need ToT for a customized design or completely your own fresh design of 4000 ton frigate as starting point for local shipbuilding yard like KSY, CDDL. That will usher path for building bigger vessel like light destroyer to face both potential adversaries properly and to have strong presence in BoB to tackle more than a naval blockade in future.
> 
> Which may also help BN to become a blue water navy with limited range power projection beyond EEZ.
> I tried to explain the rest above. Anyway i didn't find any info on C-28A's range or mission length. So how were you talking about it's mission endurance? Also you can forget about any Russian options. Refined Belharra or
> HTMS Bhumibol Adulyadej would be perfect for BN but i doubt it will happen due to budget issue.
> 
> If the DW-2000L is really fitted with 32 K-SAAM and can be customized with ATMACA then this isn't not a bad option either. Although i don't know how good K-SAAM is cause i couldn't find any data except a negative article on it. I hope Korea sorted out it's problem. Their design is exceptional which doesn't displace 4000 tons, wonder how they do it. If anything else doesn't work out, we are gonna end up with Type 54A in future.
> 
> https://newatlas.com/frigate-future-us-navy/58117/
> https://www.britannica.com/technology/frigate
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/cddl...els-for-bangladesh-navy.650421/#post-12034172
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/bangladesh-navy-will-build-two-new-asuw-lpc-locally.643261/
> https://www.navalnews.com/event-new...fts-veil-on-new-dw2000l-light-frigate-design/
> https://www.defensenews.com/industr...-koreas-sea-bow-missile-interception-ability/
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue-water_navy#Classification_and_naval_hierarchy



Excellent answer bhai - well said. I also am busy with a few personal things, so I will respond soon, in good time.


----------



## monitor

__ https://www.facebook.com/




Inside Bangladesh Navy Submarine

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

monitor said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside Bangladesh Navy Submarine



Bangladeshi Greyhound (movie) lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

monitor said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside Bangladesh Navy Submarine


This video made me happy.
Just a small fact. Many of the BD Navy's founding members were submariners. I think they would have been really happy to see this day.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Michael Corleone

Arthur said:


> This video made me happy.
> Just a small fact. Many of the BD Navy's founding members were submariners. I think they would have been really happy to see this day.


I wonder how many of the originals are alive today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

monitor said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside Bangladesh Navy Submarine



Good find!


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=183536813205830






Recently commissioned BNS Shongram being
sent to Lebanon for UNFIL maritime taskforce duties, it replaces BNS Bijoy, which was damaged in the Beirut Explosion incident.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=704742456770126

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DalalErMaNodi




----------



## mb444

DalalErMaNodi said:


> View attachment 661586


 180km range so great.... but only 8!!!! We need tot for this and then just mass produce....

From what i understand can be placed in ships and also land based vehicles for shore defense....

Along side good radar coverage these can hit anything within our eez...


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

mb444 said:


> 180km range so great.... but only 8!!!! We need tot for this and then just mass produce....
> 
> From what i understand can be placed in ships and also land based vehicles for shore defense....
> 
> Along side good radar coverage these can hit anything within our eez...




I believe they have more in stock, these are most probably replacements of some kind.


According to SIPRI and this is upto 2019 only : 







Navy is getting Turkish Atmaca with 280+ Km range, they will use those for shore defence batteries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Bangladesh Navy Ship BNS Shongram, a guided missile stealth corvette, makes a port call at Mormugao Port, Goa. The ship was received by officers from Headquarters Goa Naval Area and the Officiating Defence Advisor at the Bangladesh High Commission in India.




Fair winds and following seas to the Officers and Sailors of BNS Shongram, embarking on a noble mission.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Lord Of Gondor



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1298912080226136064

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JohnWick

Bangladesh Navy need at least 7 submarines.
like Agosta 90B of PN.


----------



## The Ronin

Brand new Dornior Do-228NG Maritime Patrol Aircraft of Bangladesh Navy which will be fitted with Seasprey AESA radar.

PC- Bangladesh Navy Magazine

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Ronin

Bangladesh Navy tested indigenously made Catapult Launch UAV from BNS Bangabandhu (F-25)

Source- Bangladesh Navy Magazine

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

The Ronin said:


> Bangladesh Navy tested indigenously made Catapult Launch UAV from BNS Bangabandhu (F-25)
> 
> Source- Bangladesh Navy Magazine
> 
> Shared By- DTB
> 
> View attachment 667092



Congrats to the Bangladesh Navy folks!

Another milestone set...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mb444

If this is a fully indeginious design than absolutely fantastic news. 193km range is also good. Assume its a surveillance drone....next step armed drone and the armed drone swarm.

BD defense will lie in offensive drones and Sams


----------



## Destranator

mb444 said:


> If this is a fully indeginious design than absolutely fantastic news. 193km range is also good. Assume its a surveillance drone....next step armed drone and the armed drone swarm.
> 
> BD defense will lie in offensive drones and Sams


It has a 193km/h max speed with a 20-min endurance as per the article.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mb444

Al-Ansar said:


> It has a 193km/h max speed with a 20-min endurance as per the article.


You are correct...my mistake in reading....it would have been a major feat to cover 193km in 20 minutes... still good going.


----------



## Michael Corleone

mb444 said:


> You are correct...my mistake in reading....it would have been a major feat to cover 193km in 20 minutes... still good going.


It’s like a scan eagle drone. 
dw, there’s cooperation between Bangladesh and USA to build military drone now, they’ll invest 35 million and jointly developing with the navy.


----------



## saif

I am keen to know about the indigenous frigate program of Bangladesh navy. I heard that the first two frigates were suppose to join the navy by 2022. Has the project got delayed?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

saif said:


> I am keen to know about the indigenous frigate program of Bangladesh navy. I heard that the first two frigates were suppose to join the navy by 2022. Has the project got delayed?



They're in my Dacha, chilling in the tub with my trusty ducky, waiting for me to jump in, here now, see for yourself :

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## BlackViking

Postponed for uncertain times like mrca program...not happening before 2025


----------



## Bilal9

Al-Ansar said:


> Currently undergoing Critical Design Review (CDR) in Dholaikhal under the leadership of Amra Khan.
> Shipbuilding shall be expedited by repurposing ships currently lined up for scrapping in Ctg.



Love it! 

But seriously - my understanding is that project is not dead but may have run into some headwind because of the PLACE of the builds chosen by the Navy, rather than the PROGRAM itself.

Navy is looking at Modernizing and Rehabilitation (BMRE) of the existing Yard with overseas partners and BMRE+Builds will proceed once details get ironed out.

Since it is a critical program, Navy is keeping things close to its chest for now.


----------



## Bilal9

BlackViking said:


> Postponed for uncertain times like mrca program...not happening before 2025



Exactly.

We have purchased a few interim frigates from China as backfill for retired and soon-to-be-retired frigates, which will be quite a few in the next few years...


----------



## saif

The original plan was to build 6 frigates within 2030. I think the navy will miss the deadline because of the delay in equipping CDDL.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

saif said:


> The original plan was to build 6 frigates within 2030. I think the navy will miss the deadline because of the delay in equipping CDDL.




They can still manage within 2030 - 2035ish, the plan was to finish work on 2 of them by 2024, next two by 2027 and the last two by 2030. 

We are still a ways off from 2024, for all we know, the project hasn't been delayed due to Corona, it's just going through the usual motions waiting for the necessary infrastructure to get built up, don't forget Damen Gentium is setting up in Bangladesh as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

BlackViking said:


> Postponed for uncertain times like mrca program...not happening before 2025


Mrca wasn't happening before 2024 anyway, that's when they would work on building ours, If we went for newer ones, since they have to work on the orders from the middle East until then.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BlackViking

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Mrca wasn't happening before 2024 anyway, that's when they would work on building ours, If we went for newer ones, since they have to work on the orders from the middle East until then.


Mrca wasn't suppose to come before 2025..I'm talking about deal...when I said nothing before 2025 I meant mrca deal has been postponed..no deal will be signed in this year..not even with China


----------



## The Ronin



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BlackViking



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

BlackViking said:


> View attachment 670402


good stuff

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

BNS Bijoy left Turkey after being repaired. Thank you Turkey.











Huh?! Where?! 😲 Pure BS. 






Source:- http://joinnavy.navy.mil.bd/media/magazine/NPE01_January_2020.pdf (Page 21)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## saif

Many thanks to Turkey. I am for high level defense cooperation between Bangladesh and Turkey.


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> good stuff



That looks a Kolkata class Indian destroyer behind our Navy flag. Israeli AESA radar on top.

We can't match these equipment dollar for dollar, but track-and-shoot AESA radar (and of course VLS) is a must have to specify for our upcoming indigenous frigate program.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

The Ronin said:


> BNS Bijoy left Turkey after being repaired. Thank you Turkey.
> 
> View attachment 670578
> 
> 
> View attachment 670551
> 
> 
> Huh?! Where?! 😲 Pure BS.
> 
> View attachment 670571


Source of the battleship? XD


----------



## The Ronin

Michael Corleone said:


> Source of the battleship? XD



Navy's Nourporikroma issue in Jan, 2020 (Page 21). I don't see any significant development in CDDL. WTF is going on?! Does SAK know anything?!



http://joinnavy.navy.mil.bd/media/magazine/NPE01_January_2020.pdf


----------



## Michael Corleone

The Ronin said:


> Navy's Nourporikroma issue in Jan, 2020 (Page 21). I don't see any significant development in CDDL. WTF is going on?! Does SAK know anything?!
> 
> 
> 
> http://joinnavy.navy.mil.bd/media/magazine/NPE01_January_2020.pdf


magazine implies it's being built. is there any tart or protective structure to cover from prying eyes at CDDL?


----------



## The Ronin

Michael Corleone said:


> magazine implies it's being built. is there any tart or protective structure to cover from prying eyes at CDDL?



I don't know, BN isn't PLAN who will remove image from Google Map. Did google stop street view system? Remember previously we tried to figure out where those frigates will be built but we were actually wrong? Even SAK made that same mistake, don't know if he did that from my speculation or not. Here's the previous places where the project would commence we thought before.










But for we didn't see any kind of development there like we hoped. Also this made think that place behind the guest house marked with arrow doesn't belong to CDDL.






After talking to you yesterday i did some recheck and found a photo and maybe a map which show that area behind guest house maybe belongs to CDDL actually. Notice two photos you'will see some differences. Don't know what it's actually about or is it actually CDDL or not but found another photo where it looks like that some kinda construction is going on there. This could be the place.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

The Ronin said:


> I don't know, BN isn't PLAN who will remove image from Google Map. Did google stop street view system? Remember previously we tried to figure out where those frigates will be built but we were actually wrong? Even SAK made that same mistake, don't know if he did that from my speculation or not. Here's the previous places where the project would commence we thought before.
> 
> View attachment 670957
> View attachment 670958
> 
> 
> But for we didn't see any kind of development there like we hoped. Also this made think that place behind the guest house marked with arrow doesn't belong to CDDL.
> 
> View attachment 670962
> 
> 
> After talking to you yesterday i did some recheck and found a photo and maybe a map which show that area behind guest house maybe belongs to CDDL actually. Notice two photos you'will see some differences. Don't know what it's actually about or is it actually CDDL or not but found another photo where it looks like that some kinda construction is going on there. This could be the place.
> 
> View attachment 670983
> 
> 
> View attachment 670984
> 
> 
> View attachment 670985
> 
> 
> View attachment 670987
> 
> 
> View attachment 670988
> 
> 
> View attachment 670989
> 
> 
> View attachment 670990
> 
> 
> View attachment 670991
> 
> 
> View attachment 670992
> 
> 
> View attachment 670993


But the land is much more inwards from the waters. Hmm


----------



## The Ronin

Michael Corleone said:


> But the land is much more inwards from the waters. Hmm



I don't know. I ain't the expert. 😩 If this is not the place then i give up finding it. 😩 @Bilal9 vai may know. What's this method? Trailer type something?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

The Ronin said:


> I don't know. I ain't the expert. 😩 If this is not the place then i give up finding it. 😩 @Bilal9 vai may know. What's this method? Trailer type something?
> 
> View attachment 671062
> 
> 
> View attachment 671063


if it's on a dock... then it will be built around a keel like the patrol boats but if where you showed is the site... then they'll go with modular construction which is much more modern technique

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

The Ronin said:


> I don't know. I ain't the expert. 😩 If this is not the place then i give up finding it. 😩 @Bilal9 vai may know. What's this method? Trailer type something?
> 
> View attachment 671062
> 
> 
> View attachment 671063



The ships are being carried on top of *self-propelled modular transporters*. They run on hydraulic power, are remote controlled and have enormous load carrying capacity, say over 1500~3000 plus tons per unit. You can join many units together like a train, forming a self propelled movable platform. The wheels can turn every which way and can take the ship over to a semi-submersible barge (see below). Which is then floated away, and slowly sunk, by ingesting water, to float the ship itself at deeper draft areas. Most elegant but slow ship launch procedure.











You guys may remember, we had these semi-submersibles come to Chittagong to deliver our Ming subs.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SpaceMan18

Bilal9 said:


> The ships are being carried on top of *self-propelled modular transporters*. They run on hydraulic power, are remote controlled and have enormous load carrying capacity, say over 1500~3000 plus tons per unit. You can join many units together like a train, forming a self propelled movable platform. The wheels can turn every which way and can take the ship over to a semi-submersible barge (see below). Which is then floated away, and slowly sunk, by ingesting water, to float the ship itself at deeper draft areas. Most elegant but slow ship launch procedure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys may remember, we had these semi-submersibles come to Chittagong to deliver our Ming subs.





Yeah you're right , but idk why Bangladesh is only getting 6 frigates by 2030 when every other navy will have tons of more firgates and only god knows what Myanmar or India will have. 

People also forget that our longest range cruise missile is only 360km which is ok but we need better ranges than this or maybe even a joint developed cruise missile with Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

SpaceMan18 said:


> Yeah you're right , but idk why Bangladesh is only getting 6 frigates by 2030 when every other navy will have tons of more firgates and only god knows what Myanmar or India will have.
> 
> People also forget that our longest range cruise missile is only 360km which is ok but we need better ranges than this or maybe even a joint developed cruise missile with Turkey.



All in good time.

I am sure Navy planners are aware of these developments around the neighborhood. But it is neither practical, nor prudent to match adversaries dollar for dollar on defence purchases, especially for Naval technology which is changing and developing constantly these days. The rise of China over the past two decades as a Naval power (Turkey as well for a decade) has been breathtaking, and I certainly hope we can collaborate with them on projects.

The idea is to have a defensive Navy with enough practical deterrence to repulse any adventurous powerplay by neighbors, and not showing muscle simply for the sake of it or to invite aggression. Diplomacy is ALWAYS the first recourse, which we have been pursuing in case of Myanmar.

Defence projects will be developed with both China and Turkey - I am sure, for unguided, guided and cruise type long range munitions and counter-offensives, both Naval and land-based. Some of it is already being confirmed.

There is a lot that cannot be disclosed here, as @Al-Ansar, @Ronin and @Michael Corleone bhais know.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SpaceMan18

dokdo class carrier - Google Search





Bangladesh Navy can get these LHDs for like 296 million usd , which will be crucial to our UN missions or disaster relief missions. Just need a couple of Aw159s or Aw101s.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/DefsecaBD/posts/200688238157354

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310507441063305217

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal9

The Ronin said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310507441063305217



Do I hear the call of 'Damen' in the distance? Something is cooking for sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

*INTERNATIONAL FLEET REVIEW (IFR)- 2021*

First ever IFR will be organized by Bangladesh Navy (BN) in December 2021 to commemorate the Golden Jubilee of the independence of Bangladesh combined with other national events of Victory Day. The Honourable Prime Minister of People's Republic of Bangladesh is expected to review the fleet as Chief Guest. Bangladesh Navy (BN) will invite friendly Navies to participate IFR with their suitable navy ships and representatives. The head of participating Navies along with their spouses and high officials will also be invited in the various events of IFR. The major events of the programme will take place at Inani Beach front and anchorage in Cox’s Bazar, Bangladesh. However, a few events of IFR will also be conducted in Cox’s Bazar sea beach area.

* AIM OF IFR 2021 *

IFR 2021 organized by BN intends to promote goodwill, strengthen cooperation and showcase BN’s organizational capabilities. IFR 2021 also serves as an ideal platform for world’s navies to showcase their prowess, naval diplomacy, goodwill and cooperation in a global / international arena. Therefore, this first ever IFR will be a great opportunity for Bangladesh in general and BN in particular to interact with world navies in Bangladeshi waters, exert naval diplomacy, promote tourism/ socio economic/ infrastructure development in the coastal areas capitalizing the experience of International Multilateral Maritime Search and Rescue Exercise (IMMSAREX) 2017. 



https://www.navy.mil.bd/IFR-2021


----------



## SpaceMan18

The Ronin said:


> *INTERNATIONAL FLEET REVIEW (IFR)- 2021*
> 
> First ever IFR will be organized by Bangladesh Navy (BN) in December 2021 to commemorate the Golden Jubilee of the independence of Bangladesh combined with other national events of Victory Day. The Honourable Prime Minister of People's Republic of Bangladesh is expected to review the fleet as Chief Guest. Bangladesh Navy (BN) will invite friendly Navies to participate IFR with their suitable navy ships and representatives. The head of participating Navies along with their spouses and high officials will also be invited in the various events of IFR. The major events of the programme will take place at Inani Beach front and anchorage in Cox’s Bazar, Bangladesh. However, a few events of IFR will also be conducted in Cox’s Bazar sea beach area.
> 
> * AIM OF IFR 2021 *
> 
> IFR 2021 organized by BN intends to promote goodwill, strengthen cooperation and showcase BN’s organizational capabilities. IFR 2021 also serves as an ideal platform for world’s navies to showcase their prowess, naval diplomacy, goodwill and cooperation in a global / international arena. Therefore, this first ever IFR will be a great opportunity for Bangladesh in general and BN in particular to interact with world navies in Bangladeshi waters, exert naval diplomacy, promote tourism/ socio economic/ infrastructure development in the coastal areas capitalizing the experience of International Multilateral Maritime Search and Rescue Exercise (IMMSAREX) 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.navy.mil.bd/IFR-2021



Hm never knew this , pretty cool


----------



## The Ronin

https://dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/doc/4012.pdf?fbclid=IwAR3cs6fA9cK5W1mz957BYGYa3oQYq1LNM8rKB9WtP521w5wBdQjSb5yB_BQ

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

BNS Sher-e-Bangla Naval Base's construction forges ahead. Here are some photo updates from the beginning phase of the construction for your reference.

The site contains buildings for accommodation of personnel, auditorium, training facilities, aviation facilities, jetties for warships and submarines, maintenance yards, masjid and numerous other specialised facilities.
Costing BDT 1,081.50 crore, the naval base will be completed by June 2021. Once finished it will be the largest naval base in Bangladesh as it is based on 500 acres of land including 200 acres dedicated for the naval base and 300 acres for aviation and submarine facilities.

It is named after the 1st Prime Minister of Bengal, A. K. Fazlul Huq, who is nicknamed as Sher-e-Bangla or Tiger of Bengal.

The Ministry of Defence, Bangladesh Navy and the Engineer in Chief Section of Bangladesh Army is supervising the project.













































__ https://www.facebook.com/DTB2.O/posts/742037113040660

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/DefsecaBD/posts/202241041335407

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpaceMan18

The Ronin said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/DefsecaBD/posts/202241041335407




Hmm what's that for ?


----------



## The Ronin




----------



## SpaceMan18

The Ronin said:


> View attachment 675780
> 
> 
> View attachment 675781
> 
> 
> View attachment 675782
> 
> 
> View attachment 675790
> 
> 
> View attachment 675783



Ah Indians huh ? 

Why can't we train with Japan instead ?


----------



## vishwambhar

SpaceMan18 said:


> Ah Indians huh ?
> 
> Why can't we train with Japan instead ?



BD India are strategic allies.... BD Japan are not.....

Reactions: Haha Haha:
4


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

vishwambhar said:


> BD India are strategic allies.... BD Japan are not.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
5


----------



## SpaceMan18

vishwambhar said:


> BD India are strategic allies.... BD Japan are not.....



With that logic I can invade Vietnam with a banana


----------



## saif

vishwambhar said:


> BD India are strategic allies.... BD Japan are not.....


Bangladesh India are not strategic allies. Our strategic outlook is different. We consider China a friend and ally whereas India views China as an enemy. We are a member of BRI project but India is not.


----------



## SpaceMan18

Eh China 


saif said:


> Bangladesh India are not strategic allies. Our strategic outlook is different. We consider China a friend and ally whereas India views China as an enemy. We are a member of BRI project but India is not.



China and India both want to control Bangladesh but China is doing it in a smarter way via infrastructure where India doesn't give us much but stupid spies to keep us from developing. 

Bangladesh has to use both India and China for its own interest


----------



## The Ronin

Bangladesh Navy issued tender for four 30mm Naval Guns.


----------



## SpaceMan18

I wonder when is B


The Ronin said:


> Bangladesh Navy issued tender for four 30mm Naval Guns.
> 
> View attachment 678322





The Ronin said:


> Bangladesh Navy issued tender for four 30mm Naval Guns.
> 
> View attachment 678322



I wonder when is Bangladesh getting new submarines ? 

Idk when the sub base will be completed


----------



## mb444

SpaceMan18 said:


> I wonder when is B
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder when is Bangladesh getting new submarines ?
> 
> Idk when the sub base will be completed




The subs will be chinese.... question is would it be song or yuan....i am hoping for the latter obviously....they will be 2nd hand one assumes....

What we know so far BN will order 4 new subs....personally i would order more.... each sub is worth many surface asset in terms both offensive and and deterrence. 6 subs significantly deters any possibility of a blockade of the bay.


----------



## SpaceMan18

Chinese subs really ? 

Chinese are known to have loud @ss subs lol , I was expecting German or Turkish or even Korean subs. 

I rather get quality subs honestly , I don't have faith in Chinese subs


----------



## mb444

SpaceMan18 said:


> Chinese subs really ?
> 
> Chinese are known to have loud @ss subs lol , I was expecting German or Turkish or even Korean subs.
> 
> I rather get quality subs honestly , I don't have faith in Chinese subs



Turkish subs have german engines, i do not think they are able to sell them independently.

Their tech is good enough for us in keeping IN out of our bay.


----------



## SpaceMan18

mb444 said:


> Turkish subs have german engines, i do not think they are able to sell them independently.
> 
> Their tech is good enough for us in keeping IN out of our bay.



Germans said they will do business with us , I think we can get German subs I mean Angela doesn't mind lol. 

Who's India gonna blame when we buy German subs ? Adolf ? 


If we buy Chinese they will have excuses which I don't want


----------



## mb444

SpaceMan18 said:


> Germans said they will do business with us , I think we can get German subs I mean Angela doesn't mind lol.
> 
> Who's India gonna blame when we buy German subs ? Adolf ?
> 
> 
> If we buy Chinese they will have excuses which I don't want



Much more expensive.....it is not about just buying a sub.... you need to consider the weapons and support cost.... post ww2 consitution of germany means they will not supply us in case of war.... utterly retarded....

In my opinion germany for weapons is not an option


----------



## Zarvan

The Ronin said:


> I don't know. I ain't the expert. 😩 If this is not the place then i give up finding it. 😩 @Bilal9 vai may know. What's this method? Trailer type something?
> 
> View attachment 671062
> 
> 
> View attachment 671063


Which ship is this ???


----------



## SpaceMan18

mb444 said:


> Much more expensive.....it is not about just buying a sub.... you need to consider the weapons and support cost.... post ww2 consitution of germany means they will not supply us in case of war.... utterly retarded....
> 
> In my opinion germany for weapons is not an option



Yeah lol , I guess we can get Korean subs instead and I think even if we get Chinese subs let's get the Song class cause it looks good ngl.

Yuan sub looks like a Chinese copy of a Russian Kilo sub


----------



## Michael Corleone

SpaceMan18 said:


> Yeah lol , I guess we can get Korean subs instead and I think even if we get Chinese subs let's get the Song class cause it looks good ngl.
> 
> Yuan sub looks like a Chinese copy of a Russian Kilo sub


You don’t buy subs because they look good 😂


mb444 said:


> Much more expensive.....it is not about just buying a sub.... you need to consider the weapons and support cost.... post ww2 consitution of germany means they will not supply us in case of war.... utterly retarded....
> 
> In my opinion germany for weapons is not an option


Offensive war


SpaceMan18 said:


> Chinese subs really ?
> 
> Chinese are known to have loud @ss subs lol , I was expecting German or Turkish or even Korean subs.
> 
> I rather get quality subs honestly , I don't have faith in Chinese subs


AIP for the win

German subs are too costly and they won’t even make it out of their non magnetic steel. (Only Germany and Italy has those)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

Michael Corleone said:


> You don’t buy subs because they look good 😂
> 
> Offensive war
> 
> AIP for the win
> 
> German subs are too costly and they won’t even make it out of their non magnetic steel. (Only Germany and Italy has those)



True , I mean Korea is an option I also heard they can be modified to carry missiles. 


By the way do you know when we're going to finish the dam submarine base and start buying new subs ? 

All I found out the Naval Base Sher E Bangla is being completed in 2021 and idk if that has been delayed by a bit.


----------



## saif

SpaceMan18 said:


> By the way do you know when we're going to finish the dam submarine base and start buying new subs ?


The submarine base will be completed in 2028. The project cost is $1.2 billion. Bangladesh navy has a plan to buy total 6 submarines within 2030.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## The Ronin

mb444 said:


> The subs will be chinese.... question is would it be song or yuan....i am hoping for the latter obviously....they will be 2nd hand one assumes....



Korean Chang Bogo and DSME 2000 sub also has chance as our submariners are being trained in Korea too. From Indonesian Chang Bogo and Thai S-26T deal it looks like Chang Bogo is cheaper than S-26T. At least $40 million less cost.



mb444 said:


> Turkish subs have german engines, i do not think they are able to sell them independently.



Turkish sub? Turkey only has Type-209 derivatives and their own MiLDEN sub is at conceptual stage so far and that's even getting help from Germany. So Turkey doesn't have any sub to export yet.



SpaceMan18 said:


> Chinese are known to have loud @ss subs lol





SpaceMan18 said:


> I rather get quality subs honestly , I don't have faith in Chinese subs



Conventional Chinese sub ain't that bad actually.









When a Chinese Submarine Appeared In The Middle Of A Carrier Battle Group


On 11th November 2006, the Commander of the US Navy's Pacific Fleet at the time, Gary Roughead, made a historic visit to China in a hope of improving the




www.warhistoryonline.com













SpaceMan18 said:


> True , I mean Korea is an option I also heard they can be modified to carry missiles.



If you meant ballistic missile then you are wrong. They aren't offering any.



Zarvan said:


> Which ship is this ???



First one is Qatari Emiri Navy's OPV “Musherib” and second one is Malaysian Gowind frigate "Maharaja Lela-class"









Fincantieri Launches First Offshore Patrol Vessel For Qatari Emiri Navy


The technical launch of the first-in-class patrol vessel (OPV - Offshore Patrol Vessel) “Musherib”, ordered to Fincantieri by the Qatari Ministry of Defence within the national naval acquisition program, took place today at the Muggiano (La Spezia) yard. Fincantieri press release The event...



defence.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

saif said:


> The submarine base will be completed in 2028. The project cost is $1.2 billion. Bangladesh navy has a plan to buy total 6 submarines within 2030.


Lots of silt removing and soil treatment work, that’s why it’s taking so long


----------



## SpaceMan18

Michael Corleone said:


> Lots of silt removing and soil treatment work, that’s why it’s taking so long



Dam that's gonna be a bumer , one question though what about the 6 frigates we're going to make ? 

When will the dry dock be finished ?


----------



## SBUS-CXK

SpaceMan18 said:


> Chinese subs really ?
> 
> Chinese are known to have loud @ss subs lol , I was expecting German or Turkish or even Korean subs.
> 
> I rather get quality subs honestly , I don't have faith in Chinese subs


I don't know much about the performance of Chinese subs, But I heard that Chinese subs once secretly tracked the Kitty Hawk aircraft carrier. is this real?

*Chinese sub secretly stalks US fleet*





__





Chinese sub secretly stalks US fleet







www.telegraph.co.uk






*Closest Encounter Since 2006: Chinese Submarine Tailed US Aircraft Carrier*









Closest Encounter Since 2006: Chinese Submarine Tailed US Aircraft Carrier


A Chinese sub stalked the USS Ronald Reagan in the Sea of Japan last month.



thediplomat.com






*Shock! ! ! Turkey and Korea will already assemble subs in 2006! ! !

wow BD plans to purchase Turkish and South Korean subs. applause! ! ! *

but.... When did you have this illusion? —— China asks you to buy a Chinese submarine? ?


----------



## Michael Corleone

SpaceMan18 said:


> Dam that's gonna be a bumer , one question though what about the 6 frigates we're going to make ?
> 
> When will the dry dock be finished ?


Donno, navy got the least of the budget allocations this year, 5 ongoing OPV construction for now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

SpaceMan18 said:


> Dam that's gonna be a bumer , one question though what about the 6 frigates we're going to make ?
> 
> When will the dry dock be finished ?


Donno, navy got the least of the budget allocations this year, 6 ongoing 


SBUS-CXK said:


> I don't know much about the performance of Chinese subs, But I heard that Chinese subs once secretly tracked the Kitty Hawk aircraft carrier. is this real?
> 
> *Chinese sub secretly stalks US fleet*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese sub secretly stalks US fleet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.telegraph.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Closest Encounter Since 2006: Chinese Submarine Tailed US Aircraft Carrier*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closest Encounter Since 2006: Chinese Submarine Tailed US Aircraft Carrier
> 
> 
> A Chinese sub stalked the USS Ronald Reagan in the Sea of Japan last month.
> 
> 
> 
> thediplomat.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Shock! ! ! Turkey and Korea will already assemble subs in 2006! ! !
> 
> wow BD plans to purchase Turkish and South Korean subs. applause! ! ! *
> 
> but.... When did you have this illusion? —— China asks you to buy a Chinese submarine? ?


What’s with your typical Asian condescending tone?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## mb444

SBUS-CXK said:


> I don't know much about the performance of Chinese subs, But I heard that Chinese subs once secretly tracked the Kitty Hawk aircraft carrier. is this real?
> 
> *Chinese sub secretly stalks US fleet*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese sub secretly stalks US fleet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.telegraph.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Closest Encounter Since 2006: Chinese Submarine Tailed US Aircraft Carrier*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closest Encounter Since 2006: Chinese Submarine Tailed US Aircraft Carrier
> 
> 
> A Chinese sub stalked the USS Ronald Reagan in the Sea of Japan last month.
> 
> 
> 
> thediplomat.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Shock! ! ! Turkey and Korea will already assemble subs in 2006! ! !
> 
> wow BD plans to purchase Turkish and South Korean subs. applause! ! ! *
> 
> but.... When did you have this illusion? —— China asks you to buy a Chinese submarine? ?




Obviously your grasp of english is limited. If you put up a lucid question someone may answer you.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SpaceMan18

SBUS-CXK said:


> I don't know much about the performance of Chinese subs, But I heard that Chinese subs once secretly tracked the Kitty Hawk aircraft carrier. is this real?
> 
> *Chinese sub secretly stalks US fleet*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese sub secretly stalks US fleet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.telegraph.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Closest Encounter Since 2006: Chinese Submarine Tailed US Aircraft Carrier*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closest Encounter Since 2006: Chinese Submarine Tailed US Aircraft Carrier
> 
> 
> A Chinese sub stalked the USS Ronald Reagan in the Sea of Japan last month.
> 
> 
> 
> thediplomat.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Shock! ! ! Turkey and Korea will already assemble subs in 2006! ! !
> 
> wow BD plans to purchase Turkish and South Korean subs. applause! ! ! *
> 
> but.... When did you have this illusion? —— China asks you to buy a Chinese submarine? ?



You really think China will give their best Sub tech to us ? 

And yes China did give us the option to buy Chinese subs


----------



## SBUS-CXK

SpaceMan18 said:


> You really think China will give their best Sub tech to us ?
> 
> And yes China did give us the option to buy Chinese subs


I heard China's best submarine is 095. Equipped with JL-3 submarine launched ballistic missile (range 12,000 km)， can carry nuclear warheads.

emmm......... you want to buy a 095? 

in fact, Turkey and even SK submarines are more suitable for Bangladesh.


----------



## SpaceMan18

SBUS-CXK said:


> I heard China's best submarine is 095. Equipped with JL-3 submarine launched ballistic missile (range 12,000 km)， can carry nuclear warheads.
> 
> emmm......... you want to buy a 095?
> 
> in fact, Turkey and even SK submarines are more suitable for Bangladesh.



Why those lol ? 
Just diesel electric Yuan or Song class submarines


----------



## SpaceMan18

Guess what guys , India just gave Myanmar another old Kilo Class Submarine

India that insecure little bi*ch , I hope this forces Bangaldesh to get the frigates,Subs and AW159s quicker.


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

SpaceMan18 said:


> Guess what guys , India just gave Myanmar another old Kilo Class Submarine
> 
> India that insecure little bi*ch , I hope this forces Bangaldesh to get the frigates,Subs and AW159s quicker.





It's that same old one, don't think they gave them a second one, Myanmar just showcased it for the first time recently.




We plan to use ours for training, in follow up for the new subs when 1 billion USD submarine base is built, we bought the Chinese subs with a plan, Burmese didn't. 



Those rust buckets will be the extent of Myanmar's submarine force for a long time to come.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Michael Corleone

DalalErMaNodi said:


> It's that same old one, don't think they gave them a second one, Myanmar just showcased it for the first time recently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We plan to use ours for training, in follow up for the new subs when 1 billion USD submarine base is built, we bought the Chinese subs with a plan, Burmese didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> Those rust buckets will be the extent of Myanmar's submarine force for a long time to come.


Pretty sure we’ll have a large sub force in the near future. You don’t build a 1.2 billion dollar submarine base to house 200million dollars of submarines

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SpaceMan18

Michael Corleone said:


> Pretty sure we’ll have a large sub force in the near future. You don’t build a 1.2 billion dollar submarine base to house 200million dollars of submarines



True lol , but we at least need our AW159s to counter this current threat


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

__ https://www.facebook.com/110131083879737/posts/206784964214348

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

SpaceMan18 said:


> True lol , but we at least need our AW159s to counter this current threat



I guess AW-159 deal didn't materialize. 



DalalErMaNodi said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/110131083879737/posts/206784964214348



Should't hope too much. They upgraded their Type 53H3, Type 52 for their own use. @LKJ86

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

The Ronin said:


> I guess AW-159 deal didn't materialize.
> 
> 
> 
> Should't hope too much. They upgraded their Type 53H3, Type 52 for their own use. @LKJ86


The frigate project is stalling though


----------



## SpaceMan18

Michael Corleone said:


> The frigate project is stalling though



It's stalling so much it's making a turtle moving look fast


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

SpaceMan18 said:


> It's stalling so much it's making a turtle moving look fast





Contrary to popular belief, Turtles aren't slow : 








Watch from time stamp or at 0:54

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Contrary to popular belief, Turtles aren't slow :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch from time stamp or at 0:54


Where’s the rabbit?


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Michael Corleone said:


> Where’s the rabbit?





Humping away off camera.



Rabbits do that a lot, like a lot, on aphrodisiac all day, all the time.


----------



## Michael Corleone

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Humping away off camera.
> 
> 
> 
> Rabbits do that a lot, like a lot, on aphrodisiac all day, all the time.


I know, a girl friend of mine accidentally killed her rabbit trying to bathe it after hump... 😂🤷🏻‍♂️ Used to call her “the rabbit killer”

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Michael Corleone said:


> I know, a girl friend of mine accidentally killed her rabbit trying to bathe it after hump... 😂🤷🏻‍♂️ Used to call her “the rabbit killer”




Oh dear... How did it die ? 



Should've called her 'Boner killer'

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

SpaceMan18 said:


> True lol , but we at least need our AW159s to counter this current threat



You also need CN 235 ASW to hunt Myanmar subs, much more endurance than a helicopter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Indos said:


> You also need CN 235 ASW to hunt Myanmar subs, much more endurance than a helicopter
> 
> View attachment 680543






Myanmar sub will sink by itself.



40 year old rust bucked, third hand not even second hand and refurbished by Indians.






INDIANS. Enough said.




We on the other hand are constructing a 1.2 billion USD submarine base, meanwhile Myanmars entire budget is 26 billion USD 



Our budget is bigger than their entire GDP (Nominal).... lol lol



We can simply outspend them, If we wanted that, but in our country human development comes first, arms later.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SpaceMan18

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Myanmar sub will sink by itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 40 year old rust bucked, third hand not even second hand and refurbished by Indians.
> 
> View attachment 680557
> 
> 
> INDIANS. Enough said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We on the other hand are constructing a 1.2 billion USD submarine base, meanwhile Myanmars entire budget is 26 billion USD
> 
> 
> 
> Our budget is bigger than their entire GDP (Nominal).... lol lol
> 
> 
> 
> We can simply outspend them, If we wanted that, but in our country human development comes first, arms later.



I won't be surprised if that Kilo sub sinks itself , India is 30 years behind China in terms of submarine refurbishment lol. 

But yeah hopefully we get some dam Maritime aircraft with ASW capabilities


----------



## ghost250

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Myanmar sub will sink by itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 40 year old rust bucked, third hand not even second hand and refurbished by Indians.
> 
> View attachment 680557
> 
> 
> INDIANS. Enough said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We on the other hand are constructing a 1.2 billion USD submarine base, meanwhile Myanmars entire budget is 26 billion USD
> 
> 
> 
> Our budget is bigger than their entire GDP (Nominal).... lol lol
> 
> 
> 
> We can simply outspend them, If we wanted that, but in our country human development comes first, arms later.


in a recent interview ,a military spokesman of burma compared their single kilo with mercedes benzz nd ours with tractor!!  lol ..rusted mercedes benzzz!!


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

ghost250 said:


> in a recent interview ,a military spokesman of burma compared their single kilo with mercedes benzz nd ours with tractor!!  lol ..rusted mercedes benzzz!!




Primates including monkeys are genetically related to Homo sapiens, they share the ability to dream. 



Let the monkeys dream, it's mostly about bananas and sandals but sometimes they dream of benz'.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Myanmar sub will sink by itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 40 year old rust bucked, third hand not even second hand and refurbished by Indians.
> 
> View attachment 680557
> 
> 
> INDIANS. Enough said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We on the other hand are constructing a 1.2 billion USD submarine base, meanwhile Myanmars entire budget is 26 billion USD
> 
> 
> 
> Our budget is bigger than their entire GDP (Nominal).... lol lol
> 
> 
> 
> We can simply outspend them, If we wanted that, but in our country human development comes first, arms later.



Well 2 Indonesian subs are also 40 years old but they are still maintained properly, modernized, and can still submerge and launch torpedos. I think we need to see the extend of that refurbishment to know whether that submarine is indeed capable to attack or just being bought for training purposes before new submarines are bought. Singapore was also doing the same method in the past.

Yup, I also like the idea to prioritize the economy first, I also think India is not going to attack Bangladesh. I believe they dont like the idea to add another 160 million Muslim to become their citizen which can give more weight to their own Muslim political power. Bangladesh itself doesnt have much land relatively to their big population, so this also make India interest to invade Bangladesh is very very low.

In the mean time Myanmar GDP is still small and you guys have both greater GDP and also huge population compared to them to sustain full scale war if it ever happen. I would say you guys will be able to get huge land, particularly if you do the all out war, not just in short period of time, similar like how Nazi did invasion in Europe. There will be huge casualties of course if you chose that way. 

Despite so, getting more land is not really interesting anymore after industrialization and global trade become the source of economic development in Todays modern time, unlike in the past period where agriculture still one of the main source to get prosperity. I think Bangladesh will try to solve their land scarcity problem by trying to build more apartment and mimic city development happening in Singapore.

I also want to see my country, Indonesia, maintaining our current defense budget until 2024 and focus more on economy, education, and others. It is fool not to do it while the world is quite peaceful and most nations nowadays prefer trade and industrialization to grow the economy than attacking their neighbor to get more land and resources.

I would say Today competition is in economy and technology while defense budget should be kept under 1 percent of GDP. There is also thinking among Indonesian planner nowadays to make a law that force defense ministry to allocate 5 % of their budget for R&D. It is a good step if we really can make the law.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## monitor

Indos said:


> You also need CN 235 ASW to hunt Myanmar subs, much more endurance than a helicopter
> 
> View attachment 680543



We will rather buy its successor CN-295 which will offer more range and endurance beside our army too open tender for this kind of aircraft. Army already operating CN-235 .


----------



## SpaceMan18

Indos said:


> Well 2 Indonesian subs are also 40 years old but they are still maintained properly, modernized, and can still submerge and launch torpedos. I think we need to see the extend of that refurbishment to know whether that submarine is indeed capable to attack or just being bought for training purposes before new submarines are bought. Singapore was also doing the same method in the past.
> 
> Yup, I also like the idea to prioritize the economy first, I also think India is not going to attack Bangladesh. I believe they dont like the idea to add another 160 million Muslim to become their citizen which can give more weight to their own Muslim political power. Bangladesh itself doesnt have much land relatively to their big population, so this also make India interest to invade Bangladesh is very very low.
> 
> In the mean time Myanmar GDP is still small and you guys have both greater GDP and also huge population compared to them to sustain full scale war if it ever happen. I would say you guys will be able to get huge land, particularly if you do the all out war, not just in short period of time, similar like how Nazi did invasion in Europe. There will be huge casualties of course if you chose that way.
> 
> Despite so, getting more land is not really interesting anymore after industrialization and global trade become the source of economic development in Todays modern time, unlike in the past period where agriculture still one of the main source to get prosperity. I think Bangladesh will try to solve their land scarcity problem by trying to build more apartment and mimic city development happening in Singapore.
> 
> I also want to see my country, Indonesia, maintaining our current defense budget until 2024 and focus more on economy, education, and others. It is fool not to do it while the world is quite peaceful and most nations nowadays prefer trade and industrialization to grow the economy than attacking their neighbor to get more land and resources.
> 
> I would say Today competition is in economy and technology while defense budget should be kept under 1 percent of GDP. There is also thinking among Indonesian planner nowadays to make a law that force defense ministry to allocate 5 % of their budget for R&D. It is a good step if we really can make the law.



I agree , Bangaldeshs only hope is its own people inventing and or innovating new things to help this country out.

Same for Indonesia, Bangladesh may be small but if it can become an important country via something important it has made or owns it will be powerful in its own way.

Singapore is good but not my cup of tea , they lack innovation

Why is Britain so important ? The answer 

Key inventions and a progressive culture and if those dam tea drinkers can do it so can we

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

SpaceMan18 said:


> I agree , Bangaldeshs only hope is its own people inventing and or innovating new things to help this country out.
> 
> Same for Indonesia, Bangladesh may be small but if it can become an important country via something important it has made or owns it will be powerful in its own way.
> 
> Singapore is good but not my cup of tea , they lack innovation
> 
> Why is Britain so important ? The answer
> 
> Key inventions and a progressive culture and if those dam tea drinkers can do it so can we





We drink tea too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Indos

monitor said:


> We will rather buy its successor CN-295 which will offer more range and endurance beside our army too open tender for this kind of aircraft. Army already operating CN-235 .



CN 235-220 can fly up to 11 hours. I think it is enough for Bangladesh who doesnt have large sea territory and ZEE. Indonesia uses CN 235 MPA to patrol huge area in Natuna while even Vietnam still rely on NC 212 MPA which is a smaller planes to patrol on their huge SCS claim.






Senegal is waiting their CN 235 MPA that is now still in Indonesia Aerospace facility, undergoing test flight.






If you would like to have greater endurance, more than 11 hours for MPA planes, Indonesia Aerospace can make it has 2 fuel tanks just like what they did to Vietnam NC 212






Indonesia Aerospace CN 235 ASW has 4 hard points by the way and their first project is for Turkish CN 235 ASW.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Michael Corleone

SpaceMan18 said:


> I won't be surprised if that Kilo sub sinks itself , India is 30 years behind China in terms of submarine refurbishment lol.
> 
> But yeah hopefully we get some dam Maritime aircraft with ASW capabilities


It will buckle at critical depth

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

Indos said:


> CN 235-220 can fly up to 11 hours. I think it is enough for Bangladesh who doesnt have large sea territory and ZEE. Indonesia uses CN 235 MPA to patrol huge area in Natuna while even Vietnam still rely on NC 212 MPA which is a smaller planes to patrol on their huge SCS claim.
> 
> View attachment 680646
> 
> 
> Senegal is waiting their CN 235 MPA that is now still in Indonesia Aerospace facility, undergoing test flight.
> 
> View attachment 680648
> 
> 
> If you would like to have greater endurance, more than 11 hours for MPA planes, Indonesia Aerospace can make it has 2 fuel tanks just like what they did to Vietnam NC 212
> 
> View attachment 680647
> 
> 
> Indonesia Aerospace CN 235 ASW has 4 hard points by the way and their first project is for Turkish CN 235 ASW.
> 
> View attachment 680650



Hopefully BN Navy decides to go for this CN 235 ASW variant, we bought a C295 but it's for transport 

Idk why Bangaldesh keeps buying transport aircraft lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mb444

SpaceMan18 said:


> Hopefully BN Navy decides to go for this CN 235 ASW variant, we bought a C295 but it's for transport
> 
> Idk why Bangaldesh keeps buying transport aircraft lol



Transport aircraft are primarily to support UN missions and to be part of the emergency task force in case of floods etc.


----------



## SpaceMan18

mb444 said:


> Transport aircraft are primarily to support UN missions and to be part of the emergency task force in case of floods etc.



True , but again we really need the tip of the sword aka fighter jets. 

We already have tons of trainers , but the pilots train in those just to be sent out to fly a death coffin.


----------



## SpaceMan18

Ah Myanmar talking sh*t just cause they got a 40 year old Indian refurbished submarine. 

Why don't we teach them a lesson , in the end of the day we can buy as many subs we want compared to Myanmar so idk why they're talking smack.


----------



## BlackViking

SpaceMan18 said:


> True lol , but we at least need our AW159s to counter this current threat


Forget aw159...it was stucked in dgdp for long time and got cancelled...and next gen frigate program is not happening before 2024-25


----------



## SpaceMan18

BlackViking said:


> Forget aw159...it was stucked in dgdp for long time and got cancelled...and next gen frigate program is not happening before 2024-25



How Tf did Bangaldesh not buy AW159s ? Are they high or something or is India keeping us down


----------



## Michael Corleone

Navy isn’t getting ASW aircraft for foreseeable future


----------



## SpaceMan18

Michael Corleone said:


> Navy isn’t getting ASW aircraft for foreseeable future



You never know , Navy might change their mind 

ASW aircraft is necessary , at least we want to somehow keep India away from us


----------



## SpaceMan18

Lmao just saw a video , this defense youtuber Informative Bangla just said we are getting AW159s 

This fool didn't even do proper research, he's still making up fk lies. 

If we ordered the AW159s we would of already got them by now


----------



## Arthur

SpaceMan18 said:


> How Tf did Bangaldesh not buy AW159s ? Are they high or something or is India keeping us down


They are going to close the production line. AW was hoping for a large order ftom ROKN, but that didn't happen.

It's a loss for BN. They will have to go look out for another platform.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

Arthur said:


> They are going to close the production line. AW was hoping for a large order ftom ROKN, but that didn't happen.
> 
> It's a loss for BN. They will have to go look out for another platform.



How about NH90s or SH60s ?


----------



## SpaceMan18

Myanmar is trying to claim St Martin Island as theirs again 

We gotta build our navy much more stronger , we don't even have Maritime fighters yet


----------



## Arthur

SpaceMan18 said:


> How about NH90s or SH60s ?


Neither is a realistic option at present. Both helicopter will require a bigger ship for support. BN's current fleet is inadequate to house them.


----------



## SpaceMan18

Arthur said:


> Neither is a realistic option at present. Both helicopter will require a bigger ship for support. BN's current fleet is inadequate to house them.



So is there any other options ? Or do we have to get our new frigates first ?


----------



## mb444

SpaceMan18 said:


> Myanmar is trying to claim St Martin Island as theirs again
> 
> We gotta build our navy much more stronger , we don't even have Maritime fighters yet


Are we not building a base in coxs bazar.....our eez can be be covered by existing fighters...even f7 bgi have combat range of 850km.

BAF capability is rubbish...but just saying....

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

SpaceMan18 said:


> Myanmar is trying to claim St Martin Island as theirs again
> 
> We gotta build our navy much more stronger , we don't even have Maritime fighters yet


Their amphibious force is going to face Ukrainian ATGM

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Michael Corleone said:


> Their amphibious force is going to face Ukrainian ATGM





In PUBG, I swat bullets away with a Tefal frying pan, Monkeys can swat away atgms with their tactical sandals. 



Those sandals are state of the art anti atgm countermeasures, It can also serve as dinner for two, when the primates get hungry.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

Michael Corleone said:


> Their amphibious force is going to face Ukrainian ATGM



And probably some dude named Jamal with an BD-08


----------



## The Ronin



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpaceMan18

The Ronin said:


>



Yeah saw the news , for a second I thought we got new ships


----------



## Michael Corleone

The Ronin said:


>


She’s a beauty

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

Michael Corleone said:


> She’s a beauty



Ulsan Class Frigate : Amatures

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

__ https://www.facebook.com/360739031170472/posts/761727854404919

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Watch from 30:00


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Michael Corleone said:


> Watch from 30:00




From 01:05:00


----------



## SpaceMan18

DalalErMaNodi said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/360739031170472/posts/761727854404919



I suggested Bangaldesh Navy getting LHDs , I guess my wish kinda sorta came true idk

Those Dokdos cost like 250 million usd I think


----------



## Michael Corleone

SpaceMan18 said:


> I suggested Bangaldesh Navy getting LHDs , I guess my wish kinda sorta came true idk
> 
> Those Dokdos cost like 250 million usd I think


Super cheap. Gotta be more. You sure they’re just 250 million?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

Michael Corleone said:


> Super cheap. Gotta be more. You sure they’re just 250 million?



280 million sorry lol , but yes it's literally Frigate price and Bangladesh Navy will use it as it's flagship for multiple missions.

They planned this since 2014 , these Dokdos are perfect for us.

We can do UN and or humanitarian operations or ASW operations as well

We do also operate a Korean ship as well , Ulsan class frigate so it will be easy to get this from the Koreans

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shorisrip

SpaceMan18 said:


> 280 million sorry lol , but yes it's literally Frigate price and Bangladesh Navy will use it as it's flagship for multiple missions.
> 
> They planned this since 2014 , these Dokdos are perfect for us.
> 
> We can do UN and or humanitarian operations or ASW operations as well
> 
> We do also operate a Korean ship as well , Ulsan class frigate so it will be easy to get this from the Koreans



The value quoted in wikipedia is from a very old link, and can possibly be dubious. If real, inflation will bring the value to atleast 500 million $ in today's value. Amphibious assault ships are typically very high priced, and have an average cost of a billion dollars. I can see Bangladesh acquiring it in the future, but its not a certainty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

Those LHDs are much larger , these Dokdos aren't that big but yeah 500 million usd a bit too much maybe 400.


Well the Navy fleet commander said it and Bangladesh had these plans since 2014 we will definitely aqquire these LHDs by 2027 or so I guess.

One Dokdo won't hurt 

What I'm concerned about is we still don't even have a next gen frigate program partner.

If we're going to get a flagship carrier in the near future we need to gaurd this carrier task force with our frigates and corvettes


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

SpaceMan18 said:


> Those LHDs are much larger , these Dokdos aren't that big but yeah 500 million usd a bit too much maybe 400.
> 
> 
> Well the Navy fleet commander said it and Bangladesh had these plans since 2014 we will definitely aqquire these LHDs by 2027 or so I guess.
> 
> One Dokdo won't hurt
> 
> What I'm concerned about is we still don't even have a next gen frigate program partner.
> 
> If we're going to get a flagship carrier in the near future we need to gaurd this carrier task force with our frigates and corvettes





2014 ? Don't believe amar khan, he is the definition of Abal.


----------



## BlackViking

SpaceMan18 said:


> we will definitely aqquire these LHDs by 2027 or so I guess.


2027 ? Dont even expect it before 2032
Navy needs to fill a lot of gaps before they can include a helicopter carrier

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

BlackViking said:


> 2027 ? Dont even expect it before 2032
> Navy needs to fill a lot of gaps before they can include a helicopter carrier


Don’t expect it until we’ve gotten all new frigate fleet and meet our 6-8 submarine fleet goals

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Destranator

In our context, LHDs will enable BA and SWADs to conduct amphibious assault on enemy shores.

While this is an important capability to have even for defensive doctrines, their are many precursors to amphibious assault thst we need to address.

We need to secure the air with fighter jets and sea with warships, submarines and ASW/ASuW helicopters before any amphibious assault can take place as otherwise LHDs will become an expensive fodder for enemy fighter jets and warships.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpaceMan18

BlackViking said:


> 2027 ? Dont even expect it before 2032
> Navy needs to fill a lot of gaps before they can include a helicopter carrier



Eh 2029-2030 , but yes that's why I didn't get too happy for the news 

What the navy is missing is 

1: Next gen frigates 6-8 of them 
2: Newer submarines 
3: Tons of ASW helicopters 
4: Maritime strike fighters 

But judging how Bangaldesh Navy operates , won't be too surprised if those bois get a dam helicopter carrier first or start the tender for LHDs 

We'll eventually need a carrier , just we need to buy the basics like frigates and subs first before we get a giant floating helipad. 

We will need to gaurd our LHDs with something , we don't even have a frigate program parter yet which isn't good news for our navy


Destranator said:


> In our context, LHDs will enable BA and SWADs to conduct amphibious assault on enemy shores.
> 
> While this is an important capability to have even for defensive doctrines, their are many precursors to amphibious assault thst we need to address.
> 
> We need to secure the air with fighter jets and sea with warships, submarines and ASW/ASuW helicopters before any amphibious assault can take place as otherwise LHDs will become an expensive fodder for enemy fighter jets and warships.



Bangladesh Navy does have a plan , but yes we will need to gaurd our carriers with state of the art SAMs and CIWS. 

Also these LHDs are gonna be in mostly UN missions I feel like , mass heli transport. 

If we do get it , I wonder what will they name it ? 

BNS Sheik Hasina ? BNS Sheik Rasel ? Lol


----------



## idune

Inside Bangladesh Sub

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

idune said:


> Inside Bangladesh Sub


Awami wasted money on obsolete platform, those damn stooges. They’re feeding sailors 20tk noodles. Shame on them, corrupted sellouts

Reactions: Haha Haha:
6


----------



## SpaceMan18

Michael Corleone said:


> Awami wasted money on obsolete platform, those damn stooges. They’re feeding sailors 20tk noodles. Shame on them, corrupted sellouts



Lol , we could of gotten South Korean subs instead cause Mings ain't gonna give us much


----------



## SpaceMan18

Navy ship commissioning

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The Ronin



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

The Ronin said:


>



Nice informatic video but using too much sheik mujib bandana have spoil the true sprit .


----------



## SpaceMan18

The Ronin said:


>



I wonder hows the next gen frigate program project going ? 

These Type 53H3s are there for a stop gap frigates


----------



## Michael Corleone

The Ronin said:


>


Bir konna? Lmao this feels like some propaganda from the 70s and 80s


SpaceMan18 said:


> I wonder hows the next gen frigate program project going ?
> 
> These Type 53H3s are there for a stop gap frigates


Work stalled because yard workers aren’t experienced in building anything larger than a patrol craft and they haven’t been able to work out training deals, first two ships will definitely be built abroad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

Michael Corleone said:


> Bir konna? Lmao this feels like some propaganda from the 70s and 80s
> 
> Work stalled because yard workers aren’t experienced in building anything larger than a patrol craft and they haven’t been able to work out training deals, first two ships will definitely be built abroad



Of course every thing stalls in Bangaldesh like a 737 MAX , Since it's 6 frigates can we get Italy or South Korea as a partner ?


----------



## Destranator

SpaceMan18 said:


> Of course every thing stalls in Bangaldesh like a 737 MAX , Since it's 6 frigates can we get Italy or South Korea as a partner ?


Dude, new frigates are not birthday cakes that you simply pick up at the bakery.

You cannot simply equate and attribute the delay in the frigate project to general bereaucratic sluggishness and inefficiencies in Bangladesh.

Understand that these will be brand new frigates that will serve BN for many decades unlike the used Chinese frigates that BN simply buys, uses and disposes.

These frigates will be larger and the on board systems selected will shape BN's future capabilities and system configurations.

For example, if Chinese weapon systems are selected for these frigates, BN will remain stuck with Chinese systems for decades as it will be difficult to then later integrate Western systems in the future.

If they select Western systems, they have to consider the fact that that costs will be much higher to acquire and maintain the systems (for these frigates and also any future vessels to maintain compatibility) and that no supplier credit will be available. If the govt struggles to continually fund procurement of Western systems and maintain good relations with Western nations over the next few decades, BN's operational readiness will suffer if their systems become predominantly Western.

BN also has to consider what technologies IN and UMN field.

This frigate project is novel to BN and has long lasting implications. They cannot simply rush into it.

Now before @The Ronin accuses me of setting different standards for BN:
Unlike BAF, BN has not been thumb-twiddling for decades. Despite funding constraints they have maintained decent deterrence capabilities by making smart purchases of used equipment. Unlike BAF, BN will not struggle to find trained manpower to operate brand new hardware as the organisation has steadily expanded by operating the used ships.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SpaceMan18

Destranator said:


> Dude, new frigates are not birthday cakes that you simply pick up at the bakery.
> 
> You cannot simply equate and attribute the delay in the frigate project to general bereaucratic sluggishness and inefficiencies in Bangladesh.
> 
> Understand that these will be brand new frigates that will serve BN for many decades unlike the used Chinese frigates that BN simply buys, uses and disposes.
> 
> These frigates will be larger and the on board systems selected will shape BN's future capabilities and system configurations.
> 
> For example, if Chinese weapon systems are selected for these frigates, BN will remain stuck with Chinese systems for decades as it will be difficult to then later integrate Western systems in the future.
> 
> If they select Western systems, they have to consider the fact that that costs will be much higher to acquire and maintain the systems (for these frigates and also any future vessels to maintain compatibility) and that no supplier credit will be available. If the govt struggles to continually fund procurement of Western systems and maintain good relations with Western nations over the next few decades, BN's operational readiness will suffer if their systems become predominantly Western.
> 
> BN also has to consider what technologies IN and UMN field.
> 
> This frigate project is novel to BN and has long lasting implications. They cannot simply rush into it.
> 
> Now before @The Ronin accuses me of setting different standards for BN:
> Unlike BAF, BN has not been thumb-twiddling for decades. Despite funding constraints they have maintained decent deterrence capabilities by making smart purchases of used equipment. Unlike BAF, BN will not struggle to find trained manpower to operate brand new hardware as the organisation has steadily expanded by operating the used ships.



True , I wonder if it's a Chinese improved design frigate or maybe even a Singaporean frigate. 

Of course it will have western weapons or sensors on it , I'm sure when this Covid thing goes down the next gen frigate program will resume.


----------



## UKBengali

SpaceMan18 said:


> True , I wonder if it's a Chinese improved design frigate or maybe even a Singaporean frigate.
> 
> Of course it will have western weapons or sensors on it , I'm sure when this Covid thing goes down the next gen frigate program will resume.





Do not too sure on Western sensors at least.

BN's real threat is IN and so China would be best for this. MN does not really need much firepower to take care of by BN.

IN threat is the reason why I am pretty certain that BN will buy Chinese submarines again.


----------



## SpaceMan18

UKBengali said:


> Do not too sure on Western sensors at least.
> 
> BN's real threat is IN and so China would be best for this. MN does not really need much firepower to take care of by BN.
> 
> IN threat is the reason why I am pretty certain that BN will buy Chinese submarines again.



I'm sure it will have western sensors , Bangladesh can work with Italy or Korea in this area. 

BN doesn't want a major part of the warship like the sensors being Chinese , plus European radars or sensors are better not saying Chinese isn't bad. 

And for cruise missiles , we need something more than puny 300km than can strike at 700-800km and used for land attack also


----------



## UKBengali

SpaceMan18 said:


> I'm sure it will have western sensors , Bangladesh can work with Italy or Korea in this area.
> 
> BN doesn't want a major part of the warship like the sensors being Chinese , plus European radars or sensors are better not saying Chinese isn't bad.
> 
> And for cruise missiles , we need something more than puny 300km than can strike at 700-800km and used for land attack also




I would not be so sure that European sensors are any better than Chinese ones now.

China first came out with a ship-borne AESA radar in the Type-052C destroyer back in 2004. Since then it has come out with improved AESA sensors on the Type-052D destroyer and Type-055 destroyer.

Chinese sensors are also likely to be little cheaper and like I say perfect for IN. I am curious why you say BN would be against Chinese sensors?

As for cruise missiles, no European country will sell anything above 300km to BD due to MTCR. China is not part of MTCR.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

UKBengali said:


> I would not be so sure that European sensors are any better than Chinese ones now.
> 
> China first came out with a ship-borne AESA radar in the Type-052C destroyer back in 2004. Since then it has come out with improved AESA sensors on the Type-052D destroyer and Type-055 destroyer.
> 
> Chinese sensors are also likely to be little cheaper and like I say perfect for IN. I am curious why you say BN would be against Chinese sensors?
> 
> As for cruise missiles, no European country will sell anything above 300km to BD due to MTCR. China is not part of MTCR.


Bd signed MTCR, so it will have to abide by that law


UKBengali said:


> Do not too sure on Western sensors at least.
> 
> BN's real threat is IN and so China would be best for this. MN does not really need much firepower to take care of by BN.
> 
> IN threat is the reason why I am pretty certain that BN will buy Chinese submarines again.


I am not so sure, South Koreans are pushing hard for a slice of bd’s purchases, frigates and subs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

Michael Corleone said:


> Bd signed MTCR, so it will have to abide by that law
> 
> I am not so sure, South Koreans are pushing hard for a slice of bd’s purchases, frigates and subs



We do use a South Korean frigate currently , and SK is getting quite friendly with China as you can see their leader is secretly pro China. 

South Korea makes pretty good subs


----------



## Destranator

UKBengali said:


> As for cruise missiles, no European country will sell anything above 300km to BD due to MTCR. China is not part of MTCR.






Michael Corleone said:


> Bd signed MTCR, so it will have to abide by that law



We have need for 300km+ ballistic and cruise missiles launchable from various platforms (land, sea, air).

Ideally, instead of obsessing with helicopters BAF should be focusing on building a missile command which would include R&D units to cater for the needs of all three services. This would also offer some justification to the 4 star rank of the BAF chief as fleets the size of the current BAF fleet are managed by Air Commodores in other countries.

A missile triad would offer the most credible deterrence against India as they would not want to have bad relations with a third country pointing missiles at them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpaceMan18

Destranator said:


> We have need for 300km+ ballistic and cruise missiles launchable from various platforms (land, sea, air).
> 
> Ideally, instead of obsessing with helicopters BAF should be focusing on building a missile command which would include R&D units to cater for the needs of all three services. This would also offer some justification to the 4 star rank of the BAF chief as fleets the size of the current BAF fleet are managed by Air Commodores in other countries.
> 
> A missile triad would offer the most credible deterrence against India as they would not want to have bad relations with a third country pointing missiles at them.



I guess , if we can't jointly develop a supersonic cruise missile with the Chinese it will be great.


----------



## GHALIB

bangladesh moving ahead . good news.


----------



## The Ronin

Destranator said:


> Now before @The Ronin accuses me of setting different standards for BN:
> Unlike BAF, BN has not been thumb-twiddling for decades. Despite funding constraints they have maintained decent deterrence capabilities by making smart purchases of used equipment. Unlike BAF, BN will not struggle to find trained manpower to operate brand new hardware as the organisation has steadily expanded by operating the used ships.



Both are working one small projects. BAF is buying trainers, helicopters, transport aircraft and trying to build trainer and UAV while BN is buying second hand frigates, corvettes, patrol crafts, LPC etc. One hasn't moved forward with MR-SAM and MRCA project and the other didn't move forward with frigate project and ASW helicopter. 

Both are behind schedule. If it looks like BN is developing faster then it's because GoB has more focus on Blue Economy and BN has three shipyards under it's control where they can build any small size warship if they want currently. But BN also has more ships to decommission than it's commissioning. If you say BAF can easily buy J-10C then i can say BN can easily buy a Type-54A variant.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

The Ronin said:


> Both are behind schedule. If it looks like BN is developing faster then it's because GoB has more focus on Blue Economy and BN has three shipyards under it's control where they can build any small size warship if they want currently. But BN also has more ships to decommission than it's commissioning. If you say BAF can easily buy J-10C then i can say BN can easily buy a Type-54A variant


Chinese said 2 more type 53 h3 and possible some type 54 a after that


----------



## SpaceMan18

Michael Corleone said:


> Chinese said 2 more type 53 h3 and possible some type 54 a after that



Really ? More Type 53H3s ? 

And Type 54A if we get those 2 Type 53H3s ?


----------



## UKBengali

SpaceMan18 said:


> Really ? More Type 53H3s ?
> 
> And Type 54A if we get those 2 Type 53H3s ?





BN is turning into a 2nd hand naval junkyard for the Chinese.

There are already 4 Type-53H3 in service or on order.

Like I already said it is very worrying that a partner has not even been selected. Unless it is an off the shelf design, then it till take 18-24 months to agree on a design to enable construction to get started. For BD's available resources and BN's operational requirements a custom design potentially using a mix of sensors and weapons from different countries would be best.

Those who say patience is required, the requirement was announced back in 2017 and so it is 3 years now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

UKBengali said:


> BN is turning into a 2nd hand naval junkyard for the Chinese.
> 
> There are already 4 Type-53H3 in service or on order.
> 
> Like I already said it is very worrying that a partner has not even been selected. Unless it is an off the shelf design, then it till take 18-24 months to agree on a design to enable construction to get started. For BD's available resources and BN's operational requirements a custom design potentially using a mix of sensors and weapons from different countries would be best.
> 
> Those who say patience is required, the requirement was announced back in 2017 and so it is 3 years now.


2 h2 and 2 h3
Latter is the case


SpaceMan18 said:


> Really ? More Type 53H3s ?
> 
> And Type 54A if we get those 2 Type 53H3s ?


I know 2 54a and 2 more h3 in dock, I heard of a purchase order earlier so I’m not sure if those 2 h3 are bought and undergoing overhaul and or we’ll buy 54a or not.
Edit: yes they already signed for 2 more h3 053s 
Question is will they also get the 054a

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

Michael Corleone said:


> 2 h2 and 2 h3
> Latter is the case
> 
> I know 2 54a and 2 more h3 in dock, I heard of a purchase order earlier so I’m not sure if those 2 h3 are bought and undergoing overhaul and or we’ll buy 54a or not.
> Edit: yes they already signed for 2 more h3 053s
> Question is will they also get the 054a



Cool but even if we get the 54A is still doesn't suit our needs for next gen stealth frigates.

Bay of Bengal is becoming competitive day by day , Type53h3s is alright but the only war capable ships I see is our Ulsan Class Frigate and if we get the 54A then that too.

Idk about submarines


----------



## The Ronin

BAY OF BENGAL (Nov. 7, 2020) Ships from the Bangladesh Navy meet with USNS Millinocket (T-EPF 3) in the Bay of Bengal as part of the sea phase of Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training (CARAT) Bangladesh 2020. This year marks the 26th iteration of CARAT, a multinational exercise designed to enhance U.S. and partner navies' abilities to operate together in response to traditional and non-traditional maritime security challenges in the Indo-Pacific region. (U.S. Navy photo by Lt. Alexander Laabs)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpaceMan18

The Ronin said:


> BAY OF BENGAL (Nov. 7, 2020) Ships from the Bangladesh Navy meet with USNS Millinocket (T-EPF 3) in the Bay of Bengal as part of the sea phase of Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training (CARAT) Bangladesh 2020. This year marks the 26th iteration of CARAT, a multinational exercise designed to enhance U.S. and partner navies' abilities to operate together in response to traditional and non-traditional maritime security challenges in the Indo-Pacific region. (U.S. Navy photo by Lt. Alexander Laabs)
> 
> View attachment 686723
> 
> 
> View attachment 686724
> 
> 
> View attachment 686725
> 
> 
> View attachment 686726
> 
> 
> View attachment 686727




Pretty cool , I have see a U.S Vietnam war era carrier before in NYC that you can visit.


----------



## Michael Corleone

SpaceMan18 said:


> Pretty cool , I have see a U.S Vietnam war era carrier before in NYC that you can visit.


Essex class? That’s ww2





That’s how they evolved. Pretty cool

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

Michael Corleone said:


> Essex class? That’s ww2
> View attachment 686763
> 
> That’s how they evolved. Pretty cool



Yea that one lol , Ww2 to Vietnam war era I guess


----------



## ghost250

Asian countries interested in Turkish defense industry


Defense Port Turkey-South Asia fair held online with 142 delegation-company meetings from South Asian countries - Anadolu Agency




www.aa.com.tr






Turkish companies came together with the military of Pakistan, Bangladesh, Sri Lanka and Afghanistan at the Defense Port Turkey-South Asia fair, which was held online from October 26-28.

*According to the information received by Anadolu Agency from the organizers, Bangladesh Navy Commander Mahbub-ul Islam said they are interested in helicopter ships and patrol boats made by Turkish companies.

"We are pleased to work with Aselsan, Havelsan and Roketsan. Havelsan's command control center is also very successful," he said.*

It was reported that officials of the Afghanistan Ministry of Defense showed keen interest in Meteksan Defense's retinar radar and Alfa Elektro Metal's products during the meetings.

Military officials from Sri Lanka also said that they are following developments in the Turkish defense industry closely and see Turkey as an important partner in the land systems products.

The fair was organized with the theme of South Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

SpaceMan18 said:


> Yea that one lol , Ww2 to Vietnam war era I guess


Yep some lasted till 1991


----------



## The Ronin

ghost250 said:


> According to the information received by Anadolu Agency from the organizers, Bangladesh Navy Commander Mahbub-ul Islam said they are interested in helicopter ships and patrol boats made by Turkish companies.



So the newspaper didn't mention that currently no projects have been awarded to Turkey. The officer said that if Turkish companies are interested then they will have to go through tender process. I guess that was message for emotional people that ummah stuff won't work here. You gotta beat others with quality and cost in proper process.

I don't also remember the fleet commander saying that BN is interested in Turkish LHD, he just said the LHD is a future plan. Turkey doesn't have an LHD design to export. Their first LHD was built under ToT from Spain, it's not licensed for export. তিলরে তাল বানাতে দেরি করে নাই। 🙄

But he did say Turkish companies approached BN for the LPC project before COVID-19 situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpaceMan18

The Ronin said:


> So the newspaper didn't mention that currently no projects have been awarded to Turkey. The officer said that if Turkish companies are interested then they will have to go through tender process. I guess that was message for emotional people that ummah stuff won't work here. You gotta beat others with quality and cost in proper process.
> 
> I don't also remember the fleet commander saying that BN is interested in Turkish LHD, he just said the LHD is a future plan. Turkey doesn't have an LHD design to export. Their first LHD was built under ToT from Spain, it's not licensed for export. তিলরে তাল বানাতে দেরি করে নাই। 🙄
> 
> But he did say Turkish companies approached BN for the LPC project before COVID-19 situation.



Yeah that's what I heard too , future LHD will likely be Korean Dokdo btw 
Newspaper spreading false info it looks like


----------



## The Ronin

So Japan offered 3DX frigate with ToT to Indonesia. Total 8 ships at US$2.9 billion, $362 million for each. Four ships will be built here and other four in Indonesia. Not how much the modification with EU sensors and weapon will cost but BN can look into this i guess.









Japan offers to export warships to Indonesia


The 30DX frigate from Mitsubishi Heavy Industries. The Japanese government is looking at potentially exporting destroyers and other warshi...




www.asiapacificdefensejournal.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

The Ronin said:


> So Japan offered 3DX frigate with ToT to Indonesia. Total 8 ships at US$2.9 billion, $362 million for each. Four ships will be built here and other four in Indonesia. Not how much the modification with EU sensors and weapon will cost but BN can look into this i guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japan offers to export warships to Indonesia
> 
> 
> The 30DX frigate from Mitsubishi Heavy Industries. The Japanese government is looking at potentially exporting destroyers and other warshi...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.asiapacificdefensejournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 687178



Japan offered us some older but pretty good destroyers , but BN fàgs rejected it.

BN should look into it , let's stop constantly buying Chinese 2nd hand junks. BN has a hard on for older vessels.

I guess they can steal more money if they work with the Chinese rather than the Japanese


----------



## saif

Helicopter carrier should not be a priority for Bangladesh navy. Their priorities should be building frigates and buying more submarines.


----------



## SpaceMan18

saif said:


> Helicopter carrier should not be a priority for Bangladesh navy. Their priorities should be building frigates and buying more submarines.



No duh , LHDs should be our priorities in the future around 2030 when we expect to have our frigates and subs. 

Don't know why we can't couple of destroyers too


----------



## Michael Corleone

SpaceMan18 said:


> Japan offered us some older but pretty good destroyers , but BN fàgs rejected it.
> 
> BN should look into it , let's stop constantly buying Chinese 2nd hand junks. BN has a hard on for older vessels.
> 
> I guess they can steal more money if they work with the Chinese rather than the Japanese


Weapons systems costs a lot and not used by anyone but Japanese


----------



## SpaceMan18

Michael Corleone said:


> Weapons systems costs a lot and not used by anyone but Japanese



Can't we refit them ? Doesn't seem too hard


----------



## Michael Corleone

SpaceMan18 said:


> Can't we refit them ? Doesn't seem too hard


Cost prohibitive


----------



## saif

SpaceMan18 said:


> No duh , LHDs should be our priorities in the future around 2030 when we expect to have our frigates and subs.
> Don't know why we can't couple of destroyers too


Yes, you are right. We should implement our indigenous frigate program and buy at least 4 more submarines within 2030 and only then we can focus on Helicopter Carrier.


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

__ https://www.facebook.com/110131083879737/posts/213648400194671

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

Bangladesh Navy tendered for new 5.56mm NATO Assault rifles.



https://dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/doc/4288.pdf?fbclid=IwAR0tJGlWA5kK3HRsp_ZmE3JUukbs3HFYRap1M2CTU8R7XB4ZLcNGGRC1eRs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

The Ronin said:


> Bangladesh Navy tendered for new 5.56mm NATO Assault rifles.
> 
> 
> 
> https://dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/doc/4288.pdf?fbclid=IwAR0tJGlWA5kK3HRsp_ZmE3JUukbs3HFYRap1M2CTU8R7XB4ZLcNGGRC1eRs
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 687937


SWADS issue eh?


----------



## The Ronin



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saif

The reason behind buying secondhand frigates by Bangladesh navy is beyond me. Our defense budget is $4.1 billion so we have the wherewithal to buy brand new Chinese frigates. These secondhand Chinese frigates are technologically inferior and hard to maintain. With these old frigates, Bangladesh navy is unable to cancel the threat from the Indian navy.


----------



## Destranator

saif said:


> The reason behind buying secondhand frigates by Bangladesh navy is beyond me. Our defense budget is $4.1 billion so we have the wherewithal to buy brand new Chinese frigates. These secondhand Chinese frigates are technologically inferior and hard to maintain. With these old frigates, Bangladesh navy is unable to cancel the threat from the Indian navy.



$4.1 billion is nothing given the existing size of the military. Second hand frigates are definitely not ideal but they are the best bet for BN to maintain combat readiness and build up experience.
BN cannot afford to sit around and wait for new frigates and become utter imbeciles like BAF.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

Destranator said:


> $4.1 billion is nothing given the existing size of the military. Second hand frigates are definitely not ideal but they are the best bet for BN to maintain combat readiness and build up experience.
> BN cannot afford to sit around and wait for new frigates and become utter imbeciles like BAF.


Bn was utter imbeciles... but they outdone even the army in 10 years


saif said:


> The reason behind buying secondhand frigates by Bangladesh navy is beyond me. Our defense budget is $4.1 billion so we have the wherewithal to buy brand new Chinese frigates. These secondhand Chinese frigates are technologically inferior and hard to maintain. With these old frigates, Bangladesh navy is unable to cancel the threat from the Indian navy.


not very true... H1 generations was hideous... former BNS osman.. it had mechinical and rust issues... H3s are actually really good frigates for what they offer... american cutters were stupid ideas although we only paid 10m for refit.
new ships will take time to come online... we have no experience building anything larger than a LPC, without corvette build starting it's stupid to expect frigate project

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Destranator

Michael Corleone said:


> Bn was utter imbeciles... but they outdone even the army in 10 years
> 
> not very true... H1 generations was hideous... former BNS osman.. it had mechinical and rust issues... H3s are actually really good frigates for what they offer... american cutters were stupid ideas although we only paid 10m for refit.
> new ships will take time to come online... we have no experience building anything larger than a LPC, without corvette build starting it's stupid to expect frigate project


The cutters as they are now are good for disaster response. 
BN should arm then along the lines of BNS BB (except for the stupid FM-90N which is incompatible with the rest of the ship's systems).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

DEW is building eight more Stingray class HSPB for BN.



Product Details




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1327952195636047873


Michael Corleone said:


> we only paid 10m



$8 million

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Destranator said:


> The cutters as they are now are good for disaster response.
> BN should arm then along the lines of BNS BB (except for the stupid FM-90N which is incompatible with the rest of the ship's systems).


Can’t do. They’re used for patrols in deep sea


----------



## Destranator

Michael Corleone said:


> Can’t do. They’re used for patrols in deep sea



Then these should be classified as cutters rather than than frigates.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Destranator said:


> Then these should be classified as cutters rather than than frigates.


🤷🏻‍♂️ Should have been transferred to coast guard and the Italian corvettes should have been inducted into navy... but I guess only reason the opposite happened is endurance

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

Destranator said:


> $4.1 billion is nothing given the existing size of the military. Second hand frigates are definitely not ideal but they are the best bet for BN to maintain combat readiness and build up experience.
> BN cannot afford to sit around and wait for new frigates and become utter imbeciles like BAF.






Defence budget is actually around 5 billion US dollars as arms imports are separate to official defence budget.

Rather than spending money buying and modernising the 2nd batch of 2 Type-53H3 frigates the money would have been better spent on 2 more Type-056 corvettes.

I am afraid BN has a fetish for 2nd hand Chinese ships that is hampering it's ability to modernise quicker.


----------



## Destranator

UKBengali said:


> Defence budget is actually around 5 billion US dollars as arms imports are separate to official defence budget.
> 
> Rather than spending money buying and modernising the 2nd batch of 2 Type-53H3 frigates the money would have been better spent on 2 more Type-056 corvettes.
> 
> I am afraid BN has a fetish for 2nd hand Chinese ships that is hampering it's ability to modernise quicker.


You can't replace frigates with corvettes.

The time and money is just not there for buying enough new frigates so it has to be a mix of old and new. Mind you one of the 53H3's is a replacement rather than an addition.

Given the size of the EEZ and strength of IN and MN, we need at least 15-20 frigates. We cannot afford to wait around hoping for a dozen brand new frigates to magically arrive by 2030.

There is also an active consideration in BN for going all NATO-standard in the future. This would mean Chinese systems would gradually have to get pushed out after 2030. That is another justification for buying old, cheap Chinese frigates which can be dumped in 15-20 years time.

BAF should learn from BN and buy/lease used J-10s and/or Gripens BESIDES buying new fighters.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## SBUS-CXK

UKBengali said:


> Defence budget is actually around 5 billion US dollars as arms imports are separate to official defence budget.
> 
> Rather than spending money buying and modernising the 2nd batch of 2 Type-53H3 frigates the money would have been better spent on 2 more Type-056 corvettes.
> 
> I am afraid BN has a fetish for 2nd hand Chinese ships that is hampering it's ability to modernise quicker.


waste money. A better choice is 2 type 054A.

I don't believe that BN is not interested in VLS.


----------



## UKBengali

Destranator said:


> You can't replace frigates with corvettes.
> 
> The time and money is just not there for buying enough new frigates so it has to be a mix of old and new. Mind you one of the 53H3's is a replacement rather than an addition.
> 
> Given the size of the EEZ and strength of IN and MN, we need at least 15-20 frigates. We cannot afford to wait around hoping for a dozen brand new frigates to magically arrive by 2030.
> 
> There is also an active consideration in BN for going all NATO-standard in the future. This would mean Chinese systems would gradually have to get pushed out after 2030. That is another justification for buying old, cheap Chinese frigates which can be dumped in 15-20 years time.
> 
> BAF should learn from BN and buy/lease used J-10s and/or Gripens BESIDES buying new fighters.




Think you missed the point.

Just what critical need would 2 extra Type-53H3 frigates fill for BN? Not much is the answer.

Better to have spent the money building up the fleet of Type-056 corvettes. They do slightly different things but still it is better to buy new vessels of one type and standardise on them.

This way you have a joined up plan to build the Navy up over many decades. No other Navy in the world is doing what BN is doing in terms of buying more 2nd hand ships than new ones and there is a good reason why.


----------



## Destranator

UKBengali said:


> Think you missed the point.
> 
> Just what critical need would 2 extra Type-53H3 frigates fill for BN? Not much is the answer.
> 
> Better to have spent the money building up the fleet of Type-056 corvettes. They do slightly different things but still it is better to buy new vessels of one type and standardise on them.
> 
> This way you have a joined up plan to build the Navy up over many decades. No other Navy in the world is doing what BN is doing in terms of buying more 2nd hand ships than new ones and there is a good reason why.



The main goal of BN is to increase and maintain surface presence in the BoB which the frigates are fullfilling regardless of what systems they carry.

Second hand frigates are cheaper and ready to operate.

Let us look at it this way:

We both agree that a frigate is more than just a fancy metal superstructure floating around in conformance with the Archimedes Principle and studded with cool gadgets.

A frigate is a mini military base and organisation. It has highly specialised manpower on board who need to be trained, equipped, fed, rostered, performance managed, etc.

It takes a lot of time to build this ecosystem.
By buying used frigates, BN is creating platforms for these ecosystems to grow which can be transferred over to newer platforms when they arrive.

These ecosystems cannot be created hastily overnight when new frigates arrive.
(@The Ronin you see why I abuse BAF so much? No amount of jet trainers can create ecosystems for fighter jets)

Now as to why BN is uniquely "obsessed" with second hand frigates:
BN's situation is quite unique for the following reasons:
- Formidable adversaries on both sides necessitating surface presence round the clock
- Low risk of actual military conflict
- Generally anti-military spending public opinion
- Lack of trained manpower to man additional frigates

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Ronin

UKBengali said:


> Just what critical need would 2 extra Type-53H3 frigates fill for BN? Not much is the answer.
> 
> Better to have spent the money building up the fleet of Type-056 corvettes. They do slightly different things but still it is better to buy new vessels of one type and standardise on them.



Longer range, endurance, more weapons and sensors, hanger facility. Per Type-56 cost $100 million and will take minimum three years to commission while we got two Type 53H3 in 2.5 years i guess. Doubt they cost $100 million each.

@LKJ86

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Destranator said:


> You can't replace frigates with corvettes.
> 
> The time and money is just not there for buying enough new frigates so it has to be a mix of old and new. Mind you one of the 53H3's is a replacement rather than an addition.
> 
> Given the size of the EEZ and strength of IN and MN, we need at least 15-20 frigates. We cannot afford to wait around hoping for a dozen brand new frigates to magically arrive by 2030.
> 
> There is also an active consideration in BN for going all NATO-standard in the future. This would mean Chinese systems would gradually have to get pushed out after 2030. That is another justification for buying old, cheap Chinese frigates which can be dumped in 15-20 years time.
> 
> BAF should learn from BN and buy/lease used J-10s and/or Gripens BESIDES buying new fighters.


Well, 2 h3 on order aren’t replacements of any other frigates


----------



## UKBengali

Destranator said:


> These ecosystems cannot be created hastily overnight when new frigates arrive.
> (@The Ronin you see why I abuse BAF so much? No amount of jet trainers can create ecosystems for fighter jets)
> 
> Now as to why BN is uniquely "obsessed" with second hand frigates:
> BN's situation is quite unique for the following reasons:
> - Formidable adversaries on both sides necessitating surface presence round the clock
> - Low risk of actual military conflict
> - Generally anti-military spending public opinion
> - Lack of trained manpower to man additional frigates




I think you are giving BN a pass since BAF are so much worse.

What would stop the sailors being trained on the current frigates which number 7 and 9 if you count the 2 Hamilton Class? The next-gen programme only calls for 6 and that would stretch out over a decade and so not like the skilled manpower would not be available as the new frigates come into service.

As for your answers to why BN is obsessed with 2nd hand ships, well these frigates are overkill for Myanmar and no challenge to India.

Like I say BD defence spending is 5 billion US dollars a year and so there are funds to buy to have built up a larger number of Type-056 corvettes. 

I am not against BN buying 2nd hand stuff as I think the two modernised Mings were a good purchase since the funds simply were not available to buy new submarines back in 2014 but now they are just buying 2nd hand junk after junk.

BN needs to figure out whether it believes in a high-tech future or one of always looking in the past.


----------



## Destranator

Michael Corleone said:


> Well, 2 h3 on order aren’t replacements of any other frigates


Osman

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Destranator

UKBengali said:


> I think you are giving BN a pass since BAF are so much worse.
> 
> What would stop the sailors being trained on the current frigates which number 7 and 9 if you count the 2 Hamilton Class? The next-gen programme only calls for 6 and that would stretch out over a decade and so not like the skilled manpower would not be available as the new frigates come into service.
> 
> As for your answers to why BN is obsessed with 2nd hand ships, well these frigates are overkill for Myanmar and no challenge to India.
> 
> Like I say BD defence spending is 5 billion US dollars a year and so there are funds to buy to have built up a larger number of Type-056 corvettes.
> 
> I am not against BN buying 2nd hand stuff as I think the two modernised Mings were a good purchase since the funds simply were not available to buy new submarines back in 2014 but now they are just buying 2nd hand junk after junk.
> 
> BN needs to figure out whether it believes in a high-tech future or one of always looking in the past.



I think we are just going around in circles.

I will stop with three key points for you to consider:
- You cannot create compliment for 15 frigates with the manpower of 9. We need max surface presence which is more important from a geo-political perspective than having a handful of advanced frigates that cannot cover enough waters. 15 frigates regardless of age offer you platforms for launching 15x8 AShMs in the deep sea. This is formidable no matter how you look at it.

- The ecosystems from used frigates can be transferred over to new advanced frigates in 10-15 years time.

- The defence budget is mostly eaten up by upkeep. It is not like $5 bn in cash is lying around for BN to spend. We do not have the money to have 15 advanced frigates while 6 is not enough. Solution: Mix of cutting edge and junk.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Destranator said:


> Osman


Other one will be named Khalid bin waleed. 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Shorisrip

Michael Corleone said:


> Other one will be named Khalid bin waleed. 🤷🏻‍♂️



We're probably one of the few nations that name ships on people that are not even related to our history. They could choose from so many Muslim Bengali figures if they wanted but alas. You'll never Arabs or non-Arabs like Turks or Iranians etc doing that. I guess, being a less developed nation, people have yet to develop a secure national identity.


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Shorisrip said:


> We're probably one of the few nations that name ships on people that are not even related to our history. They could choose from so many Muslim Bengali figures if they wanted but alas. You'll never Arabs or non-Arabs like Turks or Iranians etc doing that. I guess, being a less developed nation, people have yet to develop a secure national identity.






It's what I like to call "Pretentious religiosity (or piety)".

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Destranator

Michael Corleone said:


> Other one will be named Khalid bin waleed. 🤷🏻‍♂️





Shorisrip said:


> We're probably one of the few nations that name ships on people that are not even related to our history. They could choose from so many Muslim Bengali figures if they wanted but alas. You'll never Arabs or non-Arabs like Turks or Iranians etc doing that. I guess, being a less developed nation, people have yet to develop a secure national identity.





DalalErMaNodi said:


> It's what I like to call "Pretentious religiosity (or piety)".



Sounds Muslim AF though. 10/10 points for virtue signalling to the dumb populace.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Shorisrip said:


> We're probably one of the few nations that name ships on people that are not even related to our history. They could choose from so many Muslim Bengali figures if they wanted but alas. You'll never Arabs or non-Arabs like Turks or Iranians etc doing that. I guess, being a less developed nation, people have yet to develop a secure national identity.


Yeah. I’m disappointed they haven’t named any ships named after 1971 heroes

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Destranator said:


> Sounds Muslim AF though. 10/10 points for virtue signalling to the dumb populace.





Gotta keep the sheep in line and bleating.


We need a BNS Idune Al - Amriki (Rahimahullah), BNS Dalal and a BNS Bal Sal.



Our first destroyer should be christened BNS Jongi and our Helicopter Carrier (long shot I know) BNS Dhongi.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
4


----------



## mb444

Michael Corleone said:


> Yeah. I’m disappointed they haven’t named any ships named after 1971 heroes




I dont see any issues with naming based on islamic personalities but i agree it should be named after our heroes on whose shoulders this nation was created.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

Older frigates aren't bad , we can definitely put some new radars and equip them with EW and better cruise missiles. 

Still don't know why this Frigate project is taking so long , France recently got another new FREEM class frigate out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghost250

antiship missile firing from type 021 fast attack missile boat!!

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

__ https://www.facebook.com/360739031170472/posts/781145995796438


----------



## The Ronin

DalalErMaNodi said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/360739031170472/posts/781145995796438



Kinda busy so can you please tell me if she's really telling the same thing in this video?


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

The Ronin said:


> Kinda busy so can you please tell me if she's really telling the same thing in this video?




Yes.... Verbatim.


----------



## Destranator

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Yes.... Verbatim.



BAF...embodiment of placing the cart before the horse.


----------



## The Ronin

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Yes.... Verbatim.



So i guess we gotta wait more for new frigates assuming these "local" systems will be installed in the new ships. Wonder who is actually giving tech for naval gun and torpedo to this tiny country with small budget.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

The Ronin said:


> So i guess we gotta wait more for new frigates assuming these "local" systems will be installed in the new ships. Wonder who is actually giving tech for naval gun and torpedo to this tiny country with small budget.






Hasn't IFF already been installed on trial basis on 5 Vessels ?



I suspect the budget isn't all that small, navy has PMO's ear.... Blue Economy and all,... Not to forget the monkeys insatiable hard-on for St. Martin's Island.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Hasn't IFF already been installed on trial basis on 5 Vessels ?
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect the budget isn't all that small, navy has PMO's ear.... Blue Economy and all,... Not to forget the monkeys insatiable hard-on for St. Martin's Island.


St Martin isn’t even a strategic interest. Just a blob of land with crabs in the beach.
As for the blue economy, there’s still no proven reserve, all theoretical

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Michael Corleone said:


> St Martin isn’t even a strategic interest. Just a blob of land with crabs in the beach.
> As for the blue economy, there’s still no proven reserve, all theoretical





Nigga, St. Martin's is an Issue of utmost importance because it alters the line and the angle at which our Exclusive Economic Zone (EEZ) is demarcated.... 


That is precisely why Myanmar has been trying to claim St. Martin's as theirs, so that they have the bear minimum discourse going and then they can file for a re-evaluation of the EEZ citing disputed territory. 



There's always more to everything in the dirty game of international geopolitics.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The Ronin

Michael Corleone said:


> St Martin isn’t even a strategic interest.* Just a blob of land with crabs in the beach.*
> As for the blue economy, there’s still no proven reserve, all theoretical



Depends on survey. Even if there's no reserve, we still got an area of 19,467 sq km, the four-fifth of the total area of 25,602 sq km disputed maritime boundary and that *blob of land* had part in that.

"However, Myanmar claimed that St. Martin's Island was a special circumstance in that it was located directly in front of the Myanmar coast and within the traditional 12 nautical mile territorial sea limit of Bangladesh. Therefore, Myanmar contended that the island should not warrant full consideration in terms of having its own relative territorial sea, EEZ and continental shelf.

*Essential to Bangladesh's argument was that St. Martin's Island, which lies approximately six nautical miles south of Bangladesh, has a sustainable fishing economy, permanent population of approximately 7,000 people and a tourism industry that draws in over 360,000 tourists a year (Judgement 2012: 49, para. 143).* In this contention, the Tribunal opted for the middle ground. It awarded St. Martin's Island its own 12 nautical mile territorial sea, but did not allow for its own relative EEZ or continental shelf."

"Furthermore, Judge Gao argued that effect should be given to St. Martin's Island in the delimitation of Bangladesh's territorial sea, EEZ, and continental shelf “by reason of its size, its large permanent population, its important economic life, its strategic importance and, most importantly, its geographical location only 4.547 nautical miles from Bangladesh's mainland territory” (Gao 2012: 33). Judge Gao agrees with the Tribunal that St. Martin's Island should have a 12 nautical mile EEZ.

However, while the Tribunal concluded that St. Martin's Island would have no effect on the EEZ and continental shelf claims of Bangladesh, Judge Gao contends that the island should still partially effect the EEZ and continental shelf. The full-effect in Bangladesh's claim would block the outward-projection of Myanmar's sea territory because of the island's proximity to the Myanmar coast. Thus, Judge Gao proposes a more equitable solution, in which, only a half-effect of the island is accounted for (see Appendix Figure 5: Recommended Effect of St. Martin's Island from Judge Zhiguo Gao)."
































SAGE Journals: Your gateway to world-class research journals


Subscription and open access journals from SAGE Publishing, the world's leading independent academic publisher.




journals.sagepub.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

The Ronin said:


> Depends on survey. Even if there's no reserve, we still got an area of 19,467 sq km, the four-fifth of the total area of 25,602 sq km disputed maritime boundary and that *blob of land* had part in that.
> 
> "However, Myanmar claimed that St. Martin's Island was a special circumstance in that it was located directly in front of the Myanmar coast and within the traditional 12 nautical mile territorial sea limit of Bangladesh. Therefore, Myanmar contended that the island should not warrant full consideration in terms of having its own relative territorial sea, EEZ and continental shelf.
> 
> *Essential to Bangladesh's argument was that St. Martin's Island, which lies approximately six nautical miles south of Bangladesh, has a sustainable fishing economy, permanent population of approximately 7,000 people and a tourism industry that draws in over 360,000 tourists a year (Judgement 2012: 49, para. 143).* In this contention, the Tribunal opted for the middle ground. It awarded St. Martin's Island its own 12 nautical mile territorial sea, but did not allow for its own relative EEZ or continental shelf."
> 
> "Furthermore, Judge Gao argued that effect should be given to St. Martin's Island in the delimitation of Bangladesh's territorial sea, EEZ, and continental shelf “by reason of its size, its large permanent population, its important economic life, its strategic importance and, most importantly, its geographical location only 4.547 nautical miles from Bangladesh's mainland territory” (Gao 2012: 33). Judge Gao agrees with the Tribunal that St. Martin's Island should have a 12 nautical mile EEZ.
> 
> However, while the Tribunal concluded that St. Martin's Island would have no effect on the EEZ and continental shelf claims of Bangladesh, Judge Gao contends that the island should still partially effect the EEZ and continental shelf. The full-effect in Bangladesh's claim would block the outward-projection of Myanmar's sea territory because of the island's proximity to the Myanmar coast. Thus, Judge Gao proposes a more equitable solution, in which, only a half-effect of the island is accounted for (see Appendix Figure 5: Recommended Effect of St. Martin's Island from Judge Zhiguo Gao)."
> 
> View attachment 690192
> 
> 
> View attachment 690193
> 
> 
> View attachment 690194
> 
> 
> View attachment 690195
> 
> 
> View attachment 690197
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAGE Journals: Your gateway to world-class research journals
> 
> 
> Subscription and open access journals from SAGE Publishing, the world's leading independent academic publisher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> journals.sagepub.com


What are your opinion? Don’t you think Bangladesh lost out a lot of territory going into a lawsuit with Burma? As compared to with India where we got 50-50?


----------



## SpaceMan18

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Nigga, St. Martin's is an Issue of utmost importance because it alters the line and the angle at which our Exclusive Economic Zone (EEZ) is demarcated....
> 
> 
> That is precisely why Myanmar has been trying to claim St. Martin's as theirs, so that they have the bear minimum discourse going and then they can file for a re-evaluation of the EEZ citing disputed territory.
> 
> 
> 
> There's always more to everything in the dirty game of international geopolitics.



I agree , we have to protect what we have we can't let some sandal wearing Ak swinging leaf eating monkeys take away our EEZ


The Ronin said:


> So i guess we gotta wait more for new frigates assuming these "local" systems will be installed in the new ships. Wonder who is actually giving tech for naval gun and torpedo to this tiny country with small budget.



China maybe ?


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> St Martin isn’t even a strategic interest. Just a blob of land with crabs in the beach.
> As for the blue economy, there’s still no proven reserve, all theoretical



Well - unless you put in a floating Naval base off the beach for both Navy and Coast Guard patrols and/or put in early-warning-radars in there. I don't think we should allow more than half the island as tourist trap. Hopefully the Navy has bigger plans.

Just some thoughts...


DalalErMaNodi said:


> Negga you an exhibitionist
> 
> View attachment 690521
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just get a ventilator for your Dangly Bits, Problem solved, Your welcome.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

Michael Corleone said:


> What are your opinion? Don’t you think Bangladesh lost out a lot of territory going into a lawsuit with Burma? As compared to with India where we got 50-50?



Even if we did we had no other options left judging by the situation we were in that time. Bilateral talks or using muscle weren't choice either thanks to our benevolent leaders who suck at negotiation and lack balls. I mean look at how we are dragging issues like Rohingya, Teesta for decades. And the way Myanmar is acting, don't expect them to come and solve anything on discussion table. ITLOS's verdict solved the matter quicker than previous two options, now you can focus on development more are and economy gets a boost. Another problem was both India and Myanmar's claim.

If you notice both were trying to choke us with their claims, cutting us off from int'l water. Which also confirms both snakes working together against us while talking about "friendship" BS. So it was best to go to ITLOS. The verdict from internationally recognized organization made our maritime territory and boundary official and gave us legal rights on what is ours. So if someone misadventure in our territory or war/conflict arise to get more area from us int'l community will only follow ITLOS's verdict. Just like the UN resolution on NK in Azerbaijan's case.

I don't see ITLOS took anyone's side. As you can see in the previous post the judge took a middle ground on BD-MM's claim too so both parties got half of their claim. I think it was possible to engage MM in conflict that time when they didn't have JF-17 and Mig-29 with air-to-ground attack capability but we wouldn't get any int'l support on that and our damage/loss would have been no less than the Burmese.



DalalErMaNodi said:


> Hasn't IFF already been installed on trial basis on 5 Vessels ?



Yes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

The Ronin said:


> Even if we did we had no other options left judging by the situation we were in that time. Bilateral talks or using muscle weren't choice either thanks to our benevolent leaders who suck at negotiation and lack balls. I mean look at how we are dragging issues like Rohingya, Teesta for decades. And the way Myanmar is acting, don't expect them to come and solve anything on discussion table. ITLOS's verdict solved the matter quicker than previous two options, now you can focus on development more are and economy gets a boost. Another problem was both India and Myanmar's claim.
> 
> If you notice both were trying to choke us with their claims, cutting us off from int'l water. Which also confirms both snakes working together against us while talking about "friendship" BS. So it was best to go to ITLOS. The verdict from internationally recognized organization made our maritime territory and boundary official and gave us legal rights on what is ours. So if someone misadventure in our territory or war/conflict arise to get more area from us int'l community will only follow ITLOS's verdict. Just like the UN resolution on NK in Azerbaijan's case.
> 
> I don't see ITLOS took anyone's side. As you can see in the previous post the judge took a middle ground on BD-MM's claim too so both parties got half of their claim. I think it was possible to engage MM in conflict that time when they didn't have JF-17 and Mig-29 with air-to-ground attack capability but we wouldn't get any int'l support on that and our damage/loss would have been no less than the Burmese.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.


Have a feeling caretaker govt. would have been reckless about this then. Judging they sent 2 of the 6 total surface warfare fleet from the time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

Just saw the Japanese roll out a new frigate today , saw the French roll out theirs weeks ago.

And i'm over here wondering what's going with our next gen frigate procurement, looks like we will be waiting for a while cause we're always 1 billion years behind everyone


----------



## Destranator

Michael Corleone said:


> Have a feeling caretaker govt. would have been reckless about this then. Judging they sent 2 of the 6 total surface warfare fleet from the time


All they did was cause a standoff. That's the bare minimum a navy should do. Hardly "wreckless". They did the same to an Indian Navy frigate around that time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

Destranator said:


> All they did was cause a standoff. That's the bare minimum a navy should do. Hardly "wreckless". They did the same to an Indian Navy frigate around that time.



They know how important a navy truly is


----------



## Michael Corleone

Destranator said:


> All they did was cause a standoff. That's the bare minimum a navy should do. Hardly "wreckless". They did the same to an Indian Navy frigate around that time.


With myanmar the caretakers were ready to go to war. The one with India is relatively mute

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

Michael Corleone said:


> With myanmar the caretakers were ready to go to war. The one with India is relatively mute



Our Ottomat Mk2s would toast their @ss


----------



## SpaceMan18

Huh , apparently this dude thinks we are getting Damen Sigma Frigates but doesn't provide any evidence

{ Also wtf is that thumbnail , Singaporean frigates with Bangladeshi flags ?  }

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

SpaceMan18 said:


> Huh , apparently this dude thinks we are getting Damen Sigma Frigates but doesn't provide any evidence
> 
> { Also wtf is that thumbnail , Singaporean frigates with Bangladeshi flags ?  }


He’s masum’s chamcha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Michael Corleone said:


> He’s masum’s chamcha





Masum is noakhailla chapabaaz



He's the type that have wet dreams about a resurgent Persia while being a Bangladeshi... 




Clown.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## The Ronin

*বানৌজা শের-ই-বাংলার অগ্রগতি ৩১ শতাংশ*

পায়রা সুমদ্রবন্দরসহ গভীর সমুদ্র ও উপকূলীয় এলাকায় বাণিজ্যিক জাহাজ, ফিশিং ট্রলার ও বোট এবং ব্লু-ইকোনমি সংক্রান্ত অন্যান্য মেরিটাইম প্রতিষ্ঠানগুলোর নিরাপত্তা ও সুরক্ষা প্রদানের জন্য ‘বানৌজা শের-ই-বাংলা পটুয়াখালী স্থাপন’ প্রকল্পটি বাস্তবায়ন করা হচ্ছে।

২০১৮ সালের জানুয়ারি থেকে ২০২১ সালের জুন মেয়াদে এটি বাস্তবায়ন করা হচ্ছে। এখন পর্যন্ত প্রকল্পটির বাস্তব অগ্রগতি ৩১ শতাংশ। আর আর্থিক অগ্রগতি ২৩ দশমিক ৫৮ শতাংশ, টাকায় যার পরিমাণ ২৫৫ কোটি।

প্রতিরক্ষা মন্ত্রণালয়ের সচিব ড. মো. আবু হেনা মোস্তফা কামালের সভাপতিত্বে সম্প্রতি প্রকল্পটির বাস্তবায়ন অগ্রগতি পর্যালোচনার জন্য ‘প্রকল্প স্টিয়ারিং কমিটি’র সভা অনুষ্ঠিত হয়েছে। সভা সূত্রে এসব তথ্য জানা গেছে।

বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনীর নৌঘাটি বানৌজা শের-ই বাংলা নির্মাণ প্রকল্পটির মোট ব্যয় ধরা হয়েছে ১ হাজার ৮১ কোটি ৫০ লাখ টাকা। ২০২০-২১ অর্থবছরে প্রকল্পটির বরাদ্দ রয়েছে ৭০ কোটি টাকা, দুই কিস্তিতে অবমুক্ত হয়েছে ৩৫ কোটি টাকা।

প্রকল্প স্টিয়ারিং কমিটির সভায় সিদ্ধান্ত হয়, অনুমোদিত ডিজাইন/নকশা অনুসারে কাজ শেষ করতে হবে। প্রকল্পের বাস্তবায়ন অগ্রগতি ও প্রকল্পের অনুকূলে বরাদ্দ করা অর্থের শতভাগ ব্যয় নিশ্চিত করতে হবে।









বানৌজা শের-ই-বাংলার অগ্রগতি ৩১ শতাংশ


পায়রা সুমদ্রবন্দরসহ গভীর সমুদ্র ও উপকূলীয় এলাকায় বাণিজ্যিক জাহাজ, ফিশিং ট্রলার ও বোট এবং ব্লু-ইকোনমি সংক্রান্ত অন্যান্য...




www.jagonews24.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

The Ronin said:


> *বানৌজা শের-ই-বাংলার অগ্রগতি ৩১ শতাংশ*
> 
> পায়রা সুমদ্রবন্দরসহ গভীর সমুদ্র ও উপকূলীয় এলাকায় বাণিজ্যিক জাহাজ, ফিশিং ট্রলার ও বোট এবং ব্লু-ইকোনমি সংক্রান্ত অন্যান্য মেরিটাইম প্রতিষ্ঠানগুলোর নিরাপত্তা ও সুরক্ষা প্রদানের জন্য ‘বানৌজা শের-ই-বাংলা পটুয়াখালী স্থাপন’ প্রকল্পটি বাস্তবায়ন করা হচ্ছে।
> 
> ২০১৮ সালের জানুয়ারি থেকে ২০২১ সালের জুন মেয়াদে এটি বাস্তবায়ন করা হচ্ছে। এখন পর্যন্ত প্রকল্পটির বাস্তব অগ্রগতি ৩১ শতাংশ। আর আর্থিক অগ্রগতি ২৩ দশমিক ৫৮ শতাংশ, টাকায় যার পরিমাণ ২৫৫ কোটি।
> 
> প্রতিরক্ষা মন্ত্রণালয়ের সচিব ড. মো. আবু হেনা মোস্তফা কামালের সভাপতিত্বে সম্প্রতি প্রকল্পটির বাস্তবায়ন অগ্রগতি পর্যালোচনার জন্য ‘প্রকল্প স্টিয়ারিং কমিটি’র সভা অনুষ্ঠিত হয়েছে। সভা সূত্রে এসব তথ্য জানা গেছে।
> 
> বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনীর নৌঘাটি বানৌজা শের-ই বাংলা নির্মাণ প্রকল্পটির মোট ব্যয় ধরা হয়েছে ১ হাজার ৮১ কোটি ৫০ লাখ টাকা। ২০২০-২১ অর্থবছরে প্রকল্পটির বরাদ্দ রয়েছে ৭০ কোটি টাকা, দুই কিস্তিতে অবমুক্ত হয়েছে ৩৫ কোটি টাকা।
> 
> প্রকল্প স্টিয়ারিং কমিটির সভায় সিদ্ধান্ত হয়, অনুমোদিত ডিজাইন/নকশা অনুসারে কাজ শেষ করতে হবে। প্রকল্পের বাস্তবায়ন অগ্রগতি ও প্রকল্পের অনুকূলে বরাদ্দ করা অর্থের শতভাগ ব্যয় নিশ্চিত করতে হবে।
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> বানৌজা শের-ই-বাংলার অগ্রগতি ৩১ শতাংশ
> 
> 
> পায়রা সুমদ্রবন্দরসহ গভীর সমুদ্র ও উপকূলীয় এলাকায় বাণিজ্যিক জাহাজ, ফিশিং ট্রলার ও বোট এবং ব্লু-ইকোনমি সংক্রান্ত অন্যান্য...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jagonews24.com


How will they finish 69% of the work within next year?


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Michael Corleone said:


> How will they finish 69% of the work within next year?





Power of 69.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## The Ronin

Michael Corleone said:


> How will they finish 69% of the work within next year?



Another Padma bridge drama might happen. But it's highly unlikely as it's navy's project. Lets see what they do in next year. Building those houses ain't that hard and time consuming.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

The Ronin said:


> View attachment 694009
> 
> 
> View attachment 694011
> 
> 
> View attachment 694012
> 
> 
> View attachment 694013
> 
> 
> View attachment 694016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Padma bridge drama might happen. But it's highly unlikely as it's navy's project. Lets see what they do in next year. Building those houses ain't that hard and time consuming.
> 
> View attachment 694019
> 
> 
> View attachment 694020


Sheikh Hasina and sher e bangla same base?


----------



## Shorisrip

Michael Corleone said:


> Sheikh Hasina and sher e bangla same base?


No, BNS Sher e Bangla is near Payra, Patuakhali while BNS Sheikh Hasina will be in Pekua, Cox's Bazar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Michael Corleone said:


> Sheikh Hasina and sher e bangla same base?





No.


First is a dedicated Submarine base while the latter is a full scale naval base.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

DalalErMaNodi said:


> No.
> 
> 
> First is a dedicated Submarine base while the latter is a full scale naval base.


Ronin’s post got me mixed up ⬆️


----------



## Bilal9

SpaceMan18 said:


> Huh , apparently this dude thinks we are getting Damen Sigma Frigates but doesn't provide any evidence
> 
> { Also wtf is that thumbnail , Singaporean frigates with Bangladeshi flags ?  }



I believe S'porean Navy Frigates ( Formidable-class) are built by their own shipyard (ST Marine) and designed by DCNS. Quite having the specs, I'd say they are the best in SE Asia in the Frigate category technology wise, if I may say so. 

I wouldn't mind one bit if ST Marine transferred some technology to us, but these guys are too chummy chummy with the Myanmarese.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Turkey offered Ada/Milgem class as LPC tender competitor to Bangladesh navy. It comes equipped with 8 anti ship missiles. Bangladesh navy fleet commander Rear Admiral Mahbub Ul Islam confirmed the news on 6th turkey defence port.

Turkey would have to compete against South Korean and Italian bids with its ATMACA missile to secure sales of LPC (Ada class is basically a heavy corvette/ light frigate)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

Michael Corleone said:


> Turkey offered Ada/Milgem class as LPC tender competitor to Bangladesh navy. It comes equipped with 8 anti ship missiles. Bangladesh navy fleet commander Rear Admiral Mahbub Ul Islam confirmed the news on 6th turkey defence port.
> 
> Turkey would have to compete against South Korean and Italian bids with its ATMACA missile to secure sales of LPC (Ada class is basically a heavy corvette/ light frigate)



I watched the video back then. Didn't hear him talking about any corvette offer. He only talked about Turkish companies approach for LPC project. So why this type of news appeared after more than one month? LPC is lot cheaper than the Ada class and Turkey already few LPC designs like Kılıç class to offer. So why would they offer Ada class for a LPC project? 🤔🤨


----------



## xbat

Kılıç class is German Lurssen design, but turkey have many design for offer in that class now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

Bangladesh Navy is purchasing new Electronic Warfare systems along with Chaff/Flare and Decoy.

Full details:- https://dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/s_doc/4391.pdf



https://dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/doc/4391.pdf?fbclid=IwAR12acjqz9VbMeqi9FxYcjH7dW_KeqQLhj-dV_Slc3f61cludeKdOAKkJ7A

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

Navy issued tender for four 30mm guns.








xbat said:


> Kılıç class is German Lurssen design, but turkey have many design for offer in that class now.



Well, we will not get Kılıç class exactly as the minimum displacement for the two new LPC is 700 tons. So something based on Kılıç class can be offered.



Michael Corleone said:


> Ronin’s post got me mixed up ⬆



First ones were BNS Sheikh Hasina's, the latter i posted while replying to were BNS Sher-E-Bangla's.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

The Ronin said:


> I watched the video back then. Didn't hear him talking about any corvette offer. He only talked about Turkish companies approach for LPC project. So why this type of news appeared after more than one month? LPC is lot cheaper than the Ada class and Turkey already few LPC designs like Kılıç class to offer. So why would they offer Ada class for a LPC project? 🤔🤨


They plan to do the same thing they did with corvette project, designate a heavier ship as something that’s not. 2400 tons ships are frigates tbh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

Michael Corleone said:


> They plan to do the same thing they did with corvette project, designate a heavier ship as something that’s not.



I didn't understand. What did they do with corvette project? C-13B/Shadhinota class is still designated as a corvette.

The tender clearly specified the requirements for LPC. *There's no scope to build Ada class locally.* The budget is also allocated such way. If BN wants Ada-class then it needs more money or completely separate allocation. There's no way you can but a corvette with LPC's budget. The news seems completely ridiculous.

Even Defeseca's now saying that Turkey "ONCE" offered Ada class to BD. And looks like that was in 2008.









Bangladesh Navy Will Build Two New ASuW LPC Locally.


https://dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/s_doc/3466.pdf?fbclid=IwAR2C_ApfmdG5EvE8NyvRvAqIVtU5d-ZJo-9K0cWIU_chw771TDRkVKPfrmI



defence.pk












Ada-class corvette - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org







Michael Corleone said:


> They plan to do the same thing they did with corvette project, designate a heavier ship as something that’s not. 2400 tons ships are frigates tbh



Armament-wise it's still a light corvette actually.



Destranator said:


> Hardly "wreckless".



What reckless was sending an An-32 for reconnaissance mission on Burmese oil rig without any chaff/counter-measures while Burmese Mig-29 flying over the crew.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

The Ronin said:


> I didn't understand. What did they do with corvette project? C-13B/Shadhinota class is still designated as a corvette.
> 
> The tender clearly specified the requirements for LPC. *There's no scope to build Ada class locally.* The budget is also allocated such way. If BN wants Ada-class then it needs more money or completely separate allocation. There's no way you can but a corvette with LPC's budget. The news seems completely ridiculous.
> 
> Even Defeseca's now saying that Turkey "ONCE" offered Ada class to BD. And looks like that was in 2008.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bangladesh Navy Will Build Two New ASuW LPC Locally.
> 
> 
> https://dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/s_doc/3466.pdf?fbclid=IwAR2C_ApfmdG5EvE8NyvRvAqIVtU5d-ZJo-9K0cWIU_chw771TDRkVKPfrmI
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ada-class corvette - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Armament-wise it's still a light corvette actually.
> 
> 
> 
> What reckless was sending an An-32 for reconnaissance mission on Burmese oil rig without any chaff/counter-measures while Burmese flying over the crew.


I meant 600 tons of vessels were designated as LPC and now the requirement is double the tonnage and still designated as LPC... anything about 1200 tons is described as a corvette in BN so I wouldn’t be surprised


----------



## Destranator

The Ronin said:


> What reckless was sending an An-32 for reconnaissance mission on Burmese oil rig without any chaff/counter-measures while Burmese flying over the crew.



Is that what BAF did? Can't seem to recall BAF deployment back then.

Fighter jet would have surely been more appropriate but regardless credit for showing up.


----------



## Avicenna

Anybody hear anything about these submarines?


----------



## Michael Corleone

Avicenna said:


> Anybody hear anything about these submarines?


They’re fine. They go on regular patrols


The Ronin said:


> I didn't understand. What did they do with corvette project? C-13B/Shadhinota class is still designated as a corvette.
> 
> The tender clearly specified the requirements for LPC. *There's no scope to build Ada class locally.* The budget is also allocated such way. If BN wants Ada-class then it needs more money or completely separate allocation. There's no way you can but a corvette with LPC's budget. The news seems completely ridiculous.
> 
> Even Defeseca's now saying that Turkey "ONCE" offered Ada class to BD. And looks like that was in 2008.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bangladesh Navy Will Build Two New ASuW LPC Locally.
> 
> 
> https://dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/s_doc/3466.pdf?fbclid=IwAR2C_ApfmdG5EvE8NyvRvAqIVtU5d-ZJo-9K0cWIU_chw771TDRkVKPfrmI
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ada-class corvette - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Armament-wise it's still a light corvette actually.
> 
> 
> 
> What reckless was sending an An-32 for reconnaissance mission on Burmese oil rig without any chaff/counter-measures while Burmese Mig-29 flying over the crew.


Now defseca is coming forward with adaclass news 😂


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Michael Corleone said:


> They’re fine. They go on regular patrols
> 
> Now defseca is coming forward with adaclass news 😂





If those ships ever dock in Chittagong it will be a comedic riot, Ada in Chatgaiya means something else 


Remove first two letters and add HE.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
4


----------



## Michael Corleone

DalalErMaNodi said:


> If those ships ever dock in Chittagong it will be a comedic riot, Ada in Chatgaiya means something else
> 
> 
> Remove first two letters and add HE.


I mean it’s directed towards adversaries so win win

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## X-ray Papa

Good News





__ https://www.facebook.com/110131083879737/posts/232766021616242

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

X-ray Papa said:


> Good News



Two Years Old News.









Building warships locally


The Chittagong Dry Dock Ltd (CDDL) has started the process of building six big frigates for the Bangladesh Navy. Already, 12 international shipbuilding companies have expressed interest to CDDL—an enterprise of Bangladesh Navy—to jointly build the frigates. CDDL authorities are now scrutinising…




www.theindependentbd.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/TheBangladeshNavy/posts/5112793778761563

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bdslph

Avicenna said:


> Anybody hear anything about these submarines?



i highly doubt this as there is no evidence & also ming and k8 is been used by many countries


----------



## The Ronin

https://dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/doc/4537.pdf?fbclid=IwAR3PDv92yqi0RgQq7D_CHSLk-W-0Qaq8J7t9kYVU98p9TAFTawaF_8FQXyc


----------



## Bilal9

The Ronin said:


> https://dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/doc/4537.pdf?fbclid=IwAR3PDv92yqi0RgQq7D_CHSLk-W-0Qaq8J7t9kYVU98p9TAFTawaF_8FQXyc
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 703045



Lemme guess - Padma Class or maybe even HPB's?


----------



## The Ronin

3 LCTs and diving boats are under construction in KSY.








Bilal9 said:


> Lemme guess - Padma Class or maybe even HPB's?



Don't think so. They are asking for 10-15 guns separately. So these are not only for Padma class.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

Delegation from STX, Naval Group, Damen and CSOC at CDDL.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SpaceMan18

The Ronin said:


> Delegation from STX, Naval Group, Damen and CSOC at CDDL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 704194
> 
> 
> View attachment 704195


Are they here for the Frigate program or just training our men to build better ships ?


----------



## Bilal9

The Ronin said:


> Delegation from STX, Naval Group, Damen and CSOC at CDDL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 704194
> 
> 
> View attachment 704195



Good to see the wheels are indeed turning....


----------



## fallstuff

Bilal9 said:


> Good to see the wheels are indeed turning....



Something is in works.


----------



## Bilal9

fallstuff said:


> Something is in works.



Process shuru hoi gesey.

@DalalErMaNodi you can have your own agents visit Patenga from time to time so we can see images. 

Bhaida gelo koi? Onekdin post dekhina.


----------



## SpaceMan18

Bilal9 said:


> Process shuru hoi gesey.
> 
> @DalalErMaNodi you can have your own agents visit Patenga from time to time so we can see images.
> 
> Bhaida gelo koi? Onekdin post dekhina.



Yeah I think he got banned or something


----------



## UKBengali

SpaceMan18 said:


> Are they here for the Frigate program or just training our men to build better ships ?




I am wondering since the frigate programme is so delayed that BN should just go for a cut-down version of the upcoming Turkish TF-2000 class destroyer.

BN is not likely to get any ships into service by 2025 at the earliest now and so a deal made with Turkey this year and a design could be finalised by 2023. Ships could then be built and in service hopefully by 2025/2026 if all goes well.

Going down the Turkish route for the major warfare surface combatant of the BN would be ideal both in terms of cost and strategic reasons for BD over the next decades up to 2050-2060.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## The Ronin

If they plan to "enhance the capacity to build larger warships, build a new dry dock, develop the design house and infrastructures" then i think they are planning to do everything locally with completely new design or ToT of existing model. The existing dockyard can easily build one Type 54A size ship if they have right equipment and manpower as they delivered two ICV to BIWTC in 2018. How heavy those ICVs are if they can carry 158 TEUs (twenty-foot equivalent units)? Any idea where i can find latest satellite imagery cause last update in Google was made in March 2020?

Anyway no need to think that those delegation came for frigate project. Most likely they are here for the OPV project.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

UKBengali said:


> I am wondering since the frigate programme is so delayed that BN should just go for a cut-down version of the upcoming Turkish TF-2000 class destroyer.



Modified TF-2000 class would be OK design wise, however Turkish Navy ships use mostly NATO type armaments, either standard US stuff or license-made equivalents in Turkey such as RIM 116s and ASROCs. That is very different from what we have in our Navy now. I don't know how Pakistanis plan to integrate Chinese missiles and armaments into Turkish Milgem vessels. Maybe Brother @cabatli_53 knows.

Good question also for maybe @Quwa bhai. Thanks in advance for any details/pointers.

Also - TF-2000 cut down to 6000 or so tonnes will still cost North of $2 Billion each projected, which means cost can spiral upwards. Is that within reason?



The Ronin said:


> How heavy those ICVs are if they can carry 158 TEUs (twenty-foot equivalent units)?



ICV for Bangladesh has been standardized at 176 TEU, which is 2800 DWT, so 158 TEU would be say 2500 DWT maybe?

The standardized Bangladeshi 176 TEU Inland container vessels (ICV) design in use for container transport from Dhaka to CTG and Mongla to CTG for onward International export is shown below. This adds to road and rail inland transport of containers which has existed for the last three decades or so. There are more than two dozen container vessels already built owned by several private companies. Of course there are bulker and tanker vessels as well.







Length Overall: 82.00 M
Breadth: 15.00 M
Depth: 7.00 M
Draft: 4.00 M
*Capacity: 176 TEUS Containers
Displacement: 2800 DWT*
Owner: Neepa Paribahan Ltd. and others
Builder: Western Marine Shipyard Ltd. and other yards
Class: Germanischer Lloyd (GL), Germany.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

Bilal9 said:


> Modified TF-2000 class would be OK design wise, however Turkish Navy ships use mostly NATO type armaments, either standard US stuff or license-made equivalents in Turkey such as RIM 116s and ASROCs. That is very different from what we have in our Navy now. I don't know how Pakistanis plan to integrate Chinese missiles and armaments into Turkish Milgem vessels. Maybe Brother @cabatli_53 knows.
> 
> Good question also for maybe @Quwa bhai. Thanks in advance for any details/pointers.
> 
> Also - TF-2000 cut down to 6000 or so tonnes will still cost North of $2 Billion each projected, which means cost can spiral upwards. Is that within reason?




Well the latest estimate for each 9000 tonne TF-2000 destroyer is 1 billion US dollars. No way that the build cost is as high as 2 billion US dollars and that figure probably includes the development costs.

If BN was to go for a cut-down 6000 tonne frigate then expect the price to come down to 6-700 million dollars each and that seems to be affordable for BN if the ships are delivered from 2025-2029.

As to problems with the weapons system, remember that nearly all will be replaced with indigenous Turkish ones from 2025 onwards. Only thing that BN will really have to wait for is the long-range Hisar-U, most of the rest should be available with the first delivered vessel.

It may be a challenge to get everything worked out and both Turkey and BD will have to be imaginative but this now looks like the best way to go with the massive delays already to this programme. BD should forgo both Chinese and Western options and go Turkish for it's next-gen frigate programme.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SpaceMan18

UKBengali said:


> Well the latest estimate for each 9000 tonne TF-2000 destroyer is 1 billion US dollars. No way that the build cost is as high as 2 billion US dollars and that figure probably includes the development costs.
> 
> If BN was to go for a cut-down 6000 tonne frigate then expect the price to come down to 6-700 million dollars each and that seems to be affordable for BN if the ships are delivered from 2025-2029.
> 
> As to problems with the weapons system, remember that nearly all will be replaced with indigenous Turkish ones from 2025 onwards. Only thing that BN will really have to wait for is the long-range Hisar-U, most of the rest should be available with the first delivered vessel.
> 
> It may be a challenge to get everything worked out and both Turkey and BD will have to be imaginative but this now looks like the best way to go with the massive delays already to this programme. BD should forgo both Chinese and Western options and go Turkish for it's next-gen frigate programme.



Sounds great too bad BN isn't thinking of this , also if the price of each frigate is 6-700 million usd no way Bangladesh is getting that lol.

For BN they would consider it a destroyer for some reason , it's 2021 and there's still no sign of any new partners for the next gen frigate program.


----------



## UKBengali

SpaceMan18 said:


> Sounds great too bad BN isn't thinking of this , also if the price of each frigate is 6-700 million usd no way Bangladesh is getting that lol.
> 
> For BN they would consider it a destroyer for some reason , it's 2021 and there's still no sign of any new partners for the next gen frigate program.



I think 4-500 million US dollars was the budget for deliveries starting 2020 originally.
6-700 million for deliveries starting 2025 is not out of the reach of a growing economy and defence budget.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

UKBengali said:


> I think 4-500 million US dollars was the budget for deliveries starting 2020 originally.
> 6-700 million for deliveries starting 2025 is not out of the reach of a growing economy and defence budget.



True , but again Bangaldeshis don't wanna spend too much lets be honest lol


----------



## Michael Corleone

UKBengali said:


> growing economy


Man odds against us is more than pros


----------



## SpaceMan18

Michael Corleone said:


> Man odds against us is more than pros



Elon Musk said even if the odds are against you go for it , I wanna see Bangladeshis take risks

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## UKBengali

Michael Corleone said:


> Man odds against us is more than pros



USA and Europe are vaccinating in mass now.

By the 2nd half of this year they will be back to normal and BD exporters will benefit.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Bilal9 said:


> Process shuru hoi gesey.
> 
> @DalalErMaNodi you can have your own agents visit Patenga from time to time so we can see images.
> 
> Bhaida gelo koi? Onekdin post dekhina.









But with what it has been.... The mod teams crusade against me... I won't be here for long.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SpaceMan18

DalalErMaNodi said:


> View attachment 705770
> 
> 
> But with what it has been.... The mod teams crusade against me... I won't be here for long.



Lmao nice , but why mods against you though ?


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

SpaceMan18 said:


> Lmao nice , but why mods against you though ?




Hah! Why wouldn't they be against me lol.... I retort with stuff other Bangladeshis are too 'civil' to say.

You defame my country, I'll tear yours to shreds.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

SpaceMan18 said:


> Lmao I got banned for saying China copies too much , and some Pakistani slave had to please their masters by banning me for no reason.
> 
> 
> These pussies are like 5 , can't even take a bit of criticism. If I met these nibbas in Xbox Live they would get destroyed in like 5 seconds.


Banglai kotha bolo. Shudu shudu ban khaiya luv nai. 
pochaya ban khao np
@DalalErMaNodi welcome back

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

DalalErMaNodi said:


> View attachment 705770
> 
> 
> But with what it has been.... The mod teams crusade against me... I won't be here for long.



Tread carefully brother and I'm sure you'll be here if you level it with the mods. I have no skin in this game, just want to make sure you are around, that's all. 


Michael Corleone said:


> Banglai kotha bolo. Shudu shudu ban khaiya luv nai.
> pochaya ban khao np
> @DalalErMaNodi welcome back



Shubho firti agomon! 

Tomater rokto gorom, na hoiley pochapochi koira ki luv re bhai? Gaer jhal mitey, eitai shudhu luv.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

Navy Exercise


----------



## BlackViking

UKBengali said:


> Well the latest estimate for each 9000 tonne TF-2000 destroyer is 1 billion US dollars. No way that the build cost is as high as 2 billion US dollars and that figure probably includes the development costs.
> 
> If BN was to go for a cut-down 6000 tonne frigate then expect the price to come down to 6-700 million dollars each and that seems to be affordable for BN if the ships are delivered from 2025-2029.
> 
> As to problems with the weapons system, remember that nearly all will be replaced with indigenous Turkish ones from 2025 onwards. Only thing that BN will really have to wait for is the long-range Hisar-U, most of the rest should be available with the first delivered vessel.
> 
> It may be a challenge to get everything worked out and both Turkey and BD will have to be imaginative but this now looks like the best way to go with the massive delays already to this programme. BD should forgo both Chinese and Western options and go Turkish for it's next-gen frigate programme.


Turkey might get sanctioned by USA...do you think bd will risk it by investing in major and costly Turkish weapons?


----------



## Michael Corleone

BlackViking said:


> Turkey might get sanctioned by USA...do you think bd will risk it by investing in major and costly Turkish weapons?


trump is gone... meh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UKBengali

BlackViking said:


> Turkey might get sanctioned by USA...do you think bd will risk it by investing in major and costly Turkish weapons?



Only thing to really worry about is the US GE engine.

Rest of what BN needs can be made in Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

UKBengali said:


> Only thing to really worry about is the US GE engine.
> 
> Rest of what BN needs can be made in Turkey.


apparrently these GE and honeywell engines can be sourced without approvals since they're basic, we don;t need to exclusively get it from US, we can reach out to distributor networks...
something about them being basic and stocked all over the world as spares... an aerospace engineer acquaintance of mine said so...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SpaceMan18

Michael Corleone said:


> apparrently these GE and honeywell engines can be sourced without approvals since they're basic, we don;t need to exclusively get it from US, we can reach out to distributor networks...
> something about them being basic and stocked all over the world as spares... an aerospace engineer acquaintance of mine said so...



True lol , again Mr Beijing Biden is in power so he won't interfere as much. Lets see what BN or what BAF does in the next 4 years.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

SpaceMan18 said:


> True lol , again Mr Beijing Biden is in power so he won't interfere as much. Lets see what BN or what BAF does in the next 4 years.


Esrar sat in EFT cockpit and took photo
Serniabath sat in IL -76MD and took photo





now I know what forces goal is

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

Michael Corleone said:


> Esrar sat in EFT cockpit and took photo
> Serniabath sat in IL -76MD and took photo
> View attachment 707291
> 
> now I know what forces goal is



Forces Goal 2030 eh , with BAF logic FedEx and Prime Air sure has a amazing air force

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Destranator

Michael Corleone said:


> Esrar sat in EFT cockpit and took photo
> Serniabath sat in IL -76MD and took photo
> View attachment 707291
> 
> now I know what forces goal is


Well, you seat in the cockpit of anything you find interesting. They would sit in the F-22 cockpit if they could but I can assure you we are not getting (and cannot get) F-22s.

BTW, Esrar did not just sit in the EFT cockpit; he made full use of every inch of it.


SpaceMan18 said:


> True lol , again Mr Beijing Biden is in power so he won't interfere as much. Lets see what BN or what BAF does in the next 4 years.


Trump Org literally takes money from Chinese govt linked entities but Joe is "Beijing Biden"?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpaceMan18

Destranator said:


> Well, you seat in the cockpit of anything you find interesting. They would sit in the F-22 cockpit if they could but I can assure you we are not (and cannot) getting F-22s.
> 
> Trump Org literally takes money from Chinese govt linked entities but Joe is "Beijing Biden"?



Joe is pro CCP I'm sure everyone knows that lol , Trump on the other hand used to be friendly with China until he just decided to put tariffs on them.


----------



## Destranator

SpaceMan18 said:


> Joe is pro CCP I'm sure everyone knows that lol , Trump on the other hand used to be friendly with China until he just decided to put tariffs on them.


He is pro CCP how? Show me one valid source.
I am concerned to see Bangladeshis fall for American right wing propaganda.

Joe, just like all other corporate Democrats and the entire Republican party are corporate sellouts but it is another thing to accuse someone of working for the CCP.

Under Biden what you will see is continuity of hawkish foreign policy but without midnight erratic tweets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

Destranator said:


> He is pro CCP how? Show me one valid source.
> I am concerned to see Bangladeshis fall for American right wing propaganda.
> 
> Joe, just like all other corporate Democrats and the entire Republican party are corporate sellouts but it is another thing to accuse someone of working for the CCP.
> 
> Under Biden what you will see is continuity of hawkish foreign policy but without midnight erratic tweets.



Didn't Biden praise China calling them something along the lines of " There're good fellows " ? I don't think it's right wing propaganda since I'm just neurtal,

And his son Hunter Biden has businesses in China , I'm sure you can put 2 and 2 together. 

But yeah I guess both Donald and Biden work with China , they may show they're against China but lets be real here they're not


----------



## SpaceMan18

Destranator said:


> Politicians say a lot of things in diplomatic speak. Does not mean dick. You do not have to work for CCP to say nice thinga about China.
> 
> As for Hunter, he has been forced to divest:
> 
> 
> Hunter Biden is finally divesting from Chinese-owned investment fund
> 
> 
> 
> Several foreign nations do have influence over US policy as they donate through lobbyists (especially Israel, Saudi Arabia, etc..) but a normal US president won't do outright bidding for foreign adversaries.
> Serving the American military industrial complex always comes first so you will see persistent hostilities towards China on various fronts which is way more serious. The US will remain deployed in Japan, S Korea, South China Sea, etc..
> 
> There could be few concessions here and there like allowing certain Chinese companies to do business with the US but that is about it.
> 
> Biden taking charge by itself will have little impact on Bangladesh's major defence procurements.
> 
> If Bangladesh wants to minimise strings, we have to use lobbyists to pay off members of the Senate Foreign Relations Committee who oversee FMS approvals:
> 
> View attachment 707409




True , but do you expect corrupt low IQ Al fags to use their stolen money on lobbyists to help Bangladesh lol ?


----------



## Destranator

SpaceMan18 said:


> True , but do you expect corrupt low IQ Al fags to use their stolen money on lobbyists to help Bangladesh lol ?


Actually BD govt already uses lobbyists for other matters such as reclaiming GSP benefits. Need to extend it to defence. The thing is defence spending is generally not popular in Bangladesh as most people see the military as a white elephant. The government therefore does not go extra miles to obtain cutting edge equipment. With the Rohingya debacle being in everyone's mind, the government can make the case for rapid modernisation. "Low IQ BAL fags" are the only hope for now as "zero IQ, four birthday" BNP morons do squat for the military.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SpaceMan18

Destranator said:


> Actually BD govt already uses lobbyists for other matters such as reclaiming GSP benefits. Need to extend it to defence. The thing is defence spending is generally not popular in Bangladesh as most people see the military as a white elephant. The government therefore does not go extra miles to obtain cutting edge equipment. With the Rohingya debacle being in everyone's mind, the government can make the case for rapid modernisation. BAL is the only hope for now as the BNP morons do squat for the military.




BN and BA has somewhat modernized but mf BAF is still doing nothing , the Royhinga crisis was a wakeup call for Bangladesh. BAF needs to quickly induct these 4th gen fighters , since the more time they take the more time our pilots need to get used to them. 

Idk , maybe we might use lobbyists in defense eventually


----------



## Michael Corleone

Destranator said:


> South China Sea


About that. US has no definite power to hold off China is South China Sea. China is now what 500+ ships navy? US is 300 and reducing. 
plus antiship ballistic missiles. No way HS can dominate China in SCS


SpaceMan18 said:


> True , but do you expect corrupt low IQ Al fags to use their stolen money on lobbyists to help Bangladesh lol ?


If it means survival of their power, sure


----------



## mb444

Michael Corleone said:


> About that. US has no definite power to hold off China is South China Sea. China is now what 500+ ships navy? US is 300 and reducing.
> plus antiship ballistic missiles. No way HS can dominate China in SCS
> 
> If it means survival of their power, sure




I may be wrong but US navy in my mind still reigns supreme. Plan will be comprehensively eliminated from the theatre quite quickly. They may be in a better position in a couple of decades.

Its not only about AC or other assets. Its also about situational awareness and the range of war assets you can deploy. We wont see AC battlegroups going up against one another.


----------



## Michael Corleone

mb444 said:


> I may be wrong but US navy in my mind still reigns supreme. Plan will be comprehensively eliminated from the theatre quite quickly. They may be in a better position in a couple of decades.
> 
> Its not only about AC or other assets. Its also about situational awareness and the range of war assets you can deploy. We wont see AC battlegroups going up against one another.


I have no doubt america would sink the three Chinese carriers before one of theirs sinks, but I’m not sure if they’re safe from being obliterated by ASBM, they have already cut production numbers for Gerald Ford class to 4 aircraft carriers. That’s huge downsizing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mb444

Michael Corleone said:


> I have no doubt america would sink the three Chinese carriers before one of theirs sinks, but I’m not sure if they’re safe from being obliterated by ASBM, they have already cut production numbers for Gerald Ford class to 4 aircraft carriers. That’s huge downsizing




The reason is US would use their pinpoint accurate missile to take out PLAN. The chinese have them too but one has to assume US one are better and have them in greater numbers and US has the pacific fully monitored.

In a conflict the two navies i do not believe will physically come into contact like in the WW2.


Michael Corleone said:


> I have no doubt america would sink the three Chinese carriers before one of theirs sinks, but I’m not sure if they’re safe from being obliterated by ASBM, they have already cut production numbers for Gerald Ford class to 4 aircraft carriers. That’s huge downsizing




The reason is US would use their pinpoint accurate missile to take out PLAN. The chinese have them too but one has to assume US one are better and have them in greater numbers and US has the pacific fully monitored.

In a conflict the two navies i do not believe will physically come into contact like in the WW2.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

mb444 said:


> The reason is US would use their pinpoint accurate missile to take out PLAN. The chinese have them too but one has to assume US one are better and have them in greater numbers and US has the pacific fully monitored.
> 
> In a conflict the two navies i do not believe will physically come into contact like in the WW2.
> 
> 
> 
> The reason is US would use their pinpoint accurate missile to take out PLAN. The chinese have them too but one has to assume US one are better and have them in greater numbers and US has the pacific fully monitored.
> 
> In a conflict the two navies i do not believe will physically come into contact like in the WW2.


Well even in midway they didn’t come in contact, coral sea was the last direct engagement but still not involving a battleship and aircraft carrier 
From what I understand China will lose if they venture out of South China Sea, US will lose if they enter South China Sea.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpaceMan18

Michael Corleone said:


> About that. US has no definite power to hold off China is South China Sea. China is now what 500+ ships navy? US is 300 and reducing.
> plus antiship ballistic missiles. No way HS can dominate China in SCS
> 
> If it means survival of their power, sure



Did you also forget adding the Japanese,Taiwanese and Korean Navies ? 

Yea with that in mind , China doesn't have enough lol


----------



## SpaceMan18




----------



## Michael Corleone

SpaceMan18 said:


> Did you also forget adding the Japanese,Taiwanese and Korean Navies ?
> 
> Yea with that in mind , China doesn't have enough lol


Outbuilding them all however. Look at the current under construction to see the scale. Pumping out a navy every year now


----------



## UKBengali

Michael Corleone said:


> I have no doubt america would sink the three Chinese carriers before one of theirs sinks, but I’m not sure if they’re safe from being obliterated by ASBM, they have already cut production numbers for Gerald Ford class to 4 aircraft carriers. That’s huge downsizing




Looks like the US is now going back to original 10 Ford class carriers.

The proposed cut to 4 was to allow more smaller carriers to be built in their place.

US now looks it will stick with the planned 10 of the Gerald Ford Class.

As for ASBM, they are only a theoretical threat and so many things have to all fall correctly into place to allow a successful strike on a carrier out in the open ocean hundreds of miles from the coast.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SpaceMan18

Michael Corleone said:


> Outbuilding them all however. Look at the current under construction to see the scale. Pumping out a navy every year now



Eh true , but both Japan and America have tons of experience in naval warfare and China barely lol.


----------



## Michael Corleone

UKBengali said:


> Looks like the US is now going back to original 10 Ford class carriers.
> 
> The proposed cut to 4 was to allow more smaller carriers to be built in their place.
> 
> US now looks it will stick with the planned 10 of the Gerald Ford Class.
> 
> As for ASBM, they are only a theoretical threat and so many things have to all fall correctly into place to allow a successful strike on a carrier out in the open ocean hundreds of miles from the coast.


Yeah, they’re definitely meant for coastal region and surrounding sea. Not anything into deep pacific


SpaceMan18 said:


> Eh true , but both Japan and America have tons of experience in naval warfare and China barely lol.


Ye. That’s why they’re pumping out like it’s ww2 
US did the same in WW2


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> Yeah, they’re definitely meant for coastal region and surrounding sea. Not anything into deep pacific
> 
> Ye. That’s why they’re pumping out like it’s ww2
> US did the same in WW2



The US (and the Japanese) had perfected the carrier launched attack regimes since WWII. And like you guys said - the US still has an edge, both numeric and qualitative.

PLAN is so far only interested in defending their backyard (and sea shipping lanes). US will be happy keeping their underling countries happy by occasional shows of bravado and muscle-flexing in the South China Sea.

Under Biden administration, I do not see huge wholesale changes in this naval strategy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> The US (and the Japanese) had perfected the carrier launched attack regimes since WWII. And like you guys said - the US still has an edge, both numeric and qualitative.
> 
> PLAN is so far only interested in defending their backyard (and sea shipping lanes). US will be happy keeping their underling countries happy by occasional shows of bravado and muscle-flexing in the South China Sea.
> 
> Under Biden administration, I do not see huge wholesale changes in this naval strategy.


Speaking of the Japanese. It’s sad to see them go from worlds largest aircraft carrier navy to nothing.
Too many mistakes in midway. Way too many


Bilal9 said:


> PLAN is so far only interested in defending their backyard (and sea shipping lanes). US will be happy keeping their underling countries happy by occasional shows of bravado and muscle-flexing in the South China Sea


What US is doing means nothing really. They don’t anchor their ships in Taiwanese strait, they keep moving under freedom of navigation. BD could send its ship along the US coast and excercise freedom of navigation, as long as you don’t intend to stop in their territorial water, you don’t need permission

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

Michael Corleone said:


> Speaking of the Japanese. It’s sad to see them go from worlds largest aircraft carrier navy to nothing.
> Too many mistakes in midway. Way too many
> 
> What US is doing means nothing really. They don’t anchor their ships in Taiwanese strait, they keep moving under freedom of navigation. BD could send its ship along the US coast and excercise freedom of navigation, as long as you don’t intend to stop in their territorial water, you don’t need permission



Even if the Japanese won at Midway , it would only give them time before America's industrial might kicked them back. The Japanese did play very well , that experience is giving them an edge over China.


----------



## Michael Corleone

SpaceMan18 said:


> Even if the Japanese won at Midway , it would only give them time before America's industrial might kicked them back. The Japanese did play very well , that experience is giving them an edge over China.


It was never going to be a long war if America lost at midway. They had 2 functional and 1 stotchtape clad carrier, if they lost even 2 that day, america would avoid fighting them until europe was clear. 
America forced japan to get into a war imo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

UKBengali said:


> Only thing to really worry about is the US GE engine.
> 
> Rest of what BN needs can be made in Turkey.




BN doesn't use US engine, it uses French/German ones AFAIK. I don't think a scale down 6000 tons version of TF-2000 within $700 million is possible for us. Too much wet dream. In that case something based on Iver Huitfeldt can be considered. Turkey still can't produce all of it's naval weapons and not all of them are proven yet. Instead of being sentimental we should think logically. I don't why but i feel like we will still award major projects to the Chinese. At least all these developments indicates that way.



SpaceMan18 said:


> Navy Exercise



Same thing every year, eh? Only exception was probably firing AShM from C-13B corvette i think.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

The Ronin said:


> BN doesn't use US engine, it uses French/German ones AFAIK. I don't think a scale down 6000 tons version of TF-2000 within $700 million is possible for us. Too much wet dream. In that case something based on Iver Huitfeldt can be considered. Turkey still can't produce all of it's naval weapons and not all of them are proven yet. Instead of being sentimental we should think logically. I don't why but i feel like we will still award major projects to the Chinese. At least all these developments indicates that way.




There you go, a customised TF-2000 frigate for BN could even be made to work using European engines, bypassing the US completely.

As for Turkish weapons, they will all be available by the mid-2020s apart from the long range SAM. BN can afford to wait for the long range SAM as long as it gets the short-medium range ones with the first ships into service by 2025/2026.

This is not even about sentimentally but getting the most reliable supplier and partner till the 2050s. China is not a reliable partner against Myanmar and buying Turkish would allow BN to use it's next-gen frigates freely against both India and Myanmar.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

UKBengali said:


> There you go, a customised TF-2000 frigate for BN could even be made to work using European engines, bypassing the US completely.
> 
> As for Turkish weapons, they will all be available by the mid-2020s apart from the long range SAM. BN can afford to wait for the long range SAM as long as it gets the short-medium range ones with the first ships into service by 2025/2026.
> 
> This is not even about sentimentally but getting the most reliable supplier and partner till the 2050s. China is not a reliable partner against Myanmar and buying Turkish would allow BN to use it's next-gen frigates freely against both India and Myanmar.




Exactly , Turkish weapons are pretty good ngl but I still don't know why BN doesn't have a partner for the next gen frigate program ?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Guys BN does use a US Engine at this time. The Hamilton class cutters use the GE LM2500 series Gas Turbines as part of CODOG propulsion as far as I know. Unless this has changed recently.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UKBengali

SpaceMan18 said:


> Exactly , Turkish weapons are pretty good ngl but I still don't know why BN doesn't have a partner for the next gen frigate program ?




BN may end up with 14-16 next-gen frigates by 2040 as speculated by @Michael Corleone. Best to go with a country that can be 100% relied on and no strings attached when it comes to use of the weapons supplied.

Going Turkish would be best for both BD and Turkey. Such a large order from a friendly Muslim country would pump billions of US dollars into the Turkish defence industry and allow it to catch up even quicker with the military powers in Europe like France.
@The Ronin


Dude why the laughs at my posts?

Most posters think it is a good idea apart from you.

You seem to be totally outnumbered here. I have already explained to you the logic and so if you do not agree at least stop acting like a petulant child who is not getting his own way here. You are just looking like a spoilt brat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

The Ronin said:


> View attachment 708032
> 
> 
> View attachment 708049
> 
> 
> View attachment 708053
> 
> 
> View attachment 708067
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BN doesn't use US engine, it uses French/German ones AFAIK. I don't think a scale down 6000 tons version of TF-2000 within $700 million is possible for us. Too much wet dream. In that case something based on Iver Huitfeldt can be considered. Turkey still can't produce all of it's naval weapons and not all of them are proven yet. Instead of being sentimental we should think logically. I don't why but i feel like we will still award major projects to the Chinese. At least all these developments indicates that way.
> 
> 
> 
> Same thing every year, eh? Only exception was probably firing AShM from C-13B corvette i think.


Closed door hanger eh, for MRCA?


----------



## SpaceMan18

UKBengali said:


> BN may end up with 14-16 next-gen frigates by 2040 as speculated by @Michael Corleone. Best to go with a country that can be 100% relied on and no strings attached when it comes to use of the weapons supplied.
> 
> Going Turkish would be best for both BD and Turkey. Such a large order from a friendly Muslim country would pump billions of US dollars into the Turkish defence industry and allow it to catch up even quicker with the military powers in Europe like France.
> @The Ronin
> 
> 
> Dude why the laughs at my posts?
> 
> Most posters think it is a good idea apart from you.
> 
> You seem to be totally outnumbered here. I have already explained to you the logic and so if you do not agree at least stop acting like a petulant child who is not getting his own way here. You are just looking like a spoilt brat.




We need Bangladesh to gain enough experience to build it's own weapons or defense systems. 

Lets start with own design small arms like rifles,shotguns or hanguns , if the Singaporeans or Israelis can do it so can we. 

Next lets move on to naval weapons or armored vehicles etc


----------



## The Ronin

UKBengali said:


> If BN was to go for a cut-down 6000 tonne frigate then expect the price to come down to 6-700 million dollars each and that seems to be affordable for BN *if the ships are delivered from 2025-2029.*
> 
> As to problems with the weapons system, *remember that nearly all will be replaced with indigenous Turkish ones from 2025 onwards. *Only thing that BN will really have to wait for is the long-range Hisar-U, most of the rest should be available with the first delivered vessel.





UKBengali said:


> @The Ronin
> 
> 
> Dude why the laughs at my posts?
> 
> *Most posters think it is a good idea apart from you.
> 
> You seem to be totally outnumbered here. I have already explained to you the logic and so if you do not agree at least stop acting like a petulant child who is not getting his own way here. You are just looking like a spoilt brat.*





UKBengali said:


> *Rest of what BN needs can be made in Turkey.*





UKBengali said:


> As for Turkish weapons, they will all be available by the *mid-2020s* apart from the long range SAM. BN can afford to wait for the long range SAM as long as it gets the short-medium range ones with the first ships into service by 2025/2026.



😂😂😂 So sensitive. Looks like i got on your nerves. Feeling STONK because you outnumber me in PDF?!  I have nothing against Turkish weapons, they "can" be "good" "reliable" alternative IF BN's technical evaluation and budget allows them to be. The question is whether BN will buy them or not.

Just because Turkey can be reliable source of weapons doesn't really mean BN have to stick to it cause if other options are better in technical and economical terms then sticking to Turkish source is a dumb idea.

What logic did you actually give? Mid-2020? ATMACA's test surely showed it's great performance but it still didn't complete final test to enter mass production. Once it enters mass production it will first fulfill Turkish demand. If Turkey can manage to supply ATMACA to us besides fulfilling local demand then that's a different thing.

Turkey just launched project to develop lightweight torpedo at the end of 2020. The MDAS is in developmental stage which will be available in 2023 and G-40 is in conceptual stage. There's no actual timeline specified for it's trial yet. The recently launched I-class frigate is getting local Hisar SAM, VLS and CIWS only because they aren't getting the American counterparts due to CAATSA. That indicates how much Turkey still trust American system over it's indigenous ones as they are not matured yet like the American ones.

The first I-class frigate might take one year to be commissioned. Hisar O+ is still in developmental stage so let's assume Hisar-O will be fitted in this frigate. Naval Hisar is still not tested yet. Looks like it will be tested first in I-class. So if MDAS is available in 2023 all the testings, FOC will take at least 2024 to complete. This timeline might extend as we are yet to see the naval variant of Hisar. Note that it took five-six years to develop and make operational the naval variant of CAMM. Then how do you say that all Turkish weapons except LR-SAM will be available in mid 2020 or 2025?

Also unlike CAMM or LY-80N there's not much data available about Turkish Hisar O. So we don't know about it's performance against sea-skimming supersonic and ballistics missile yet. And it's not quad-packed like CAMM which has bigger range than officially stated and already operational and chosen in six navies. G-40 is the only similar missile like CAMM.

Now like you said in your post, it's unlikely that BN will choose everything except engine from Turkey as most of them are new. Radar, sonar, sensors and CMS are likely to be sourced from EU mainly from Thales and Leonardo. IMO only Turkish AShM, CIWS and RWS have high chance to be selected in our future frigate as they are already available. Even CIWS might not come cause Oerlikon Millennium is better than it and army is already using similar system. For 12.7 gun BN is likely to select CIS 50MG as it's already in service. So that leaves only Turkish AShM and 30mm RWS which will face competition from MBDA, Korea and China.

You are expecting that all the Turkish weapons except LR-SAM will be available in 2025 right? As lightweight torpedo might come from Italy lets suppose only thing left to be available in 2025 is the Hisar/G-40. If they are available in 2025 then it will take minimum one year for BN to evaluate/inspect the systems. Another year or more to approve them for final design. It's not like they are gonna choose the Turkish systems after starting to build frigate.

According to FG-2030 CDDL is already three years behind the schedule to deliver first two frigates. BD already evaluated Sea Ceptor and put Turkish/EU/Korean AShM in new LPC's tender. So, to achieve FG-2030 somehow if BN wants four frigates delivered and the last two ordered within 2030 then final design for frigate with all the necessary systems should be approved long before 2025 because original plan was to build two frigates by 2022, two more by 2025, and rest within 2030 starting from 2018, as per the master plan of the naval force. So first two frigates will be built in foreign shipyards probably as CDDL is not ready. Another reason why your expectation probably won't come true.

If BN ignores FG-2030, becomes slow like BAF and decides to wait for all Turkish systems to be available then it's different thing which is unlikely after seeing the current development. But if that really happens then it would be a STUPID SUICIDAL idea cause other future projects will also delay because of this. We can select Turkish system for next type of vessels if we want, there's no rush. I think i said some of these to you before.

Does it still look possible for BN to choose a frigate with all Turkish weapon? Is it still a good idea to wait for Turkish systems? I don't know based on what you did the math and where do you see $600-700 million allocated for per frigate. Scaled down TF-2000 is impossible cause Turkey will get their first ship in 2027. It's unlikely that BN will wait that long to build a scaled down version of a destroyer. It will cost more to re-design a ship instead of choosing a existing design already available in that range. Considering all procurement in the past, BN never chose a ship that hasn't enter it's own country's navy yet.

I laughed at your post and moved on cause it's pointless and futile to discuss about something sometimes cause we are fixated on certain opinion/idea including ME. Also i have to be busy with other things in my life, so i feel too lazy to respond.

I find it irrational when some of you fanboys dream about Turkish system and Gripen. Again, not that i am against them. I just think it's not possible at the moment and i already explained in two threads including this one why i think that way. You call Turkey a reliable partner but this is the same country that wasn't cozy with us during war criminal trial not so long ago. If we take actions against Rohingya, Bihari or Islamist extremist for any reason is there any guarantee that Turkey won't get furious again? That's why Ershad said there's no friend for us in international arena.

So you can quit throwing tantrums at me like a sassy little girl just because i disagreed and laughed at your post. 😂 😂 It doesn't matter how many of you disagree with me in forum and social media and outnumber me. Whether we disagree with each other or not, at the end of the day it's all up to BN's top brass to decide. They are the ones who have full picture on the situation.

Anyway weren't you wrong about dropping precision munition at stand-off/outside Hisar O's range and everything going back to normal by September, 2020 during corona? 😏 Let's wait and see what happens to your expectation/prediction this time. 😏😄



Bilal9 said:


> Guys BN does use a US Engine at this time. The Hamilton class cutters use the GE LM2500 series Gas Turbines as part of CODOG propulsion as far as I know. Unless this has changed recently.



2 Fairbanks-Morse 38TD8-1/8-12 12-cylinder diesel engines and 2 Pratt & Whittney FT4A-6 gas turbines. Not talking about a 50 years old cutter but the new ones like BNS BB, C-13B and Durjoy class where BN had scope to choose from the start.


----------



## The Ronin

UKBengali said:


> Dude, you just need to grow up.
> 
> You seem young and immature and totally devoid of strategic thinking from your posts.
> 
> PS - Why did you spend time writing a whole essay as no-one is likely to read even 10% of it!



Well, you asked me why i was laughing at your post and personally attacked me. TWICE now. So i tried to answer you with all timeline, logic and facts i had. Not my fault if you can't read them. I didn't added too many BS in that reply i think. So kindly don't reply me with banter and ask me why do i laugh at your post again. I tried my best to explain why i disagree. Won't deny if you say my reply is a bit messy.

Topic is about six frigate right? So we can't only consider the strategic part here as we are behind the planned schedule.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BlackViking

UKBengali said:


> Dude, you just need to grow up.
> 
> You seem young and immature and totally devoid of strategic thinking from your posts.
> 
> PS - Why did you spend time writing a whole essay as no-one is likely to read even 10% of it!


I read his whole essay and it seems logical...BN will never ever choose Turkish sensors and radars over thales and leonardo..I can bet on it.
Btw what's BN's budget for six frigates ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

BlackViking said:


> I read his whole essay and it seems logical...BN will never ever choose Turkish sensors and radars over thales and leonardo..I can bet on it.
> Btw what's BN's budget for six frigates ?


There can be provisions for Turkish designs with western sensors no?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BlackViking

Michael Corleone said:


> There can be provisions for Turkish designs with western sensors no?


Of course there can be...personally I liked the new Turkish frigate design...but I think BN will go for 4000/4000+ ton

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Guys I am not a fan of entertainment programs like "Ittadi", but he did a program on BN a few days ago. Watch around 34 minute mark to 40 minute mark for some Navy footage that I haven't seen before, ignore the song/dance/skits (not my cup of tea).

Footage shown is of BNS Prottoy, which is a C13B class Corvette, and some interior footage inside our subs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> Guys I am not a fan of entertainment programs like "Ittadi", but he did a program on BN a few days ago. Watch around 34 minute mark to 40 minute mark for some Navy footage that I haven't seen before, ignore the song/dance/skits (not my cup of tea).
> 
> Footage shown is of BNS Prottoy, which is a C13B class Corvette, and some interior footage inside our subs.


Ittadi is a vintage 80s show that survived because of this guy
I’m not a fan either but good footage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/opsroombd/photos/a.2259875257598176/2716943915224639

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpaceMan18

The Ronin said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/opsroombd/photos/a.2259875257598176/2716943915224639



This guy alone can destroy many Burmese troops , passing SEAL training is crazy. 


Proud of this dude

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1354526927600672768

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Destranator

The Ronin said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1354526927600672768


I am glad he didn't say we are all Sudanis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

BNS Prottoy on her visit to Mumbai

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## The Ronin

So lying about BAF wasn't enough? 😒🙄









New Diving Training Ship Delivered to Tunisia


The Tunisian government has taken delivery of a new training ship, Zarzis A710, which will support diving and security works in air…




www.marinelink.com








__ https://www.facebook.com/DefsecaBD/posts/275716007321243

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

I’m wondering why would anyone need a diving bell at 100m depth or a decompression chamber for the matter 😂😂😂
Helium saturation doesn’t get into the blood until about 300m or more
100m is scuba depth 🙄

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpaceMan18

Any news on the frigate program ?


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

SpaceMan18 said:


> Any news on the frigate program ?


Stalled.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Destranator

The frigate program was never meant to be or should be a hasty process. People need to understand that the frigates will serve BN for 30-40 years, so they need craft the concept design very carefully taking into account many critical factors such as appropriate displacement, future BoB climate, IN and UMN procurement trends, transfer of technology, financing, reliability of suppliers, diplomatic relations with supplier nations, long term system integration and network integration to only name a few.
We cannot afford to start a frigate program and then abandon it midway.

BN is doing just fine right now. They have the minimum surface, sub-surface and amphibious capabilities to defend the EEZ. It is not their fault that BAF is run by morons.

Let us attain bare minimum aerial deterrence first before aspiring big on other fronts.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

The Ronin said:


> So lying about BAF wasn't enough? 😒🙄
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Diving Training Ship Delivered to Tunisia
> 
> 
> The Tunisian government has taken delivery of a new training ship, Zarzis A710, which will support diving and security works in air…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.marinelink.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/DefsecaBD/posts/275716007321243
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 718623



Did they just use the image from Marinelink? 

The news could be true, just that they went to Marinelink and used a representative image. In which case of course, they should have marked it as such.


Lord Of Gondor said:


> BNS Prottoy on her visit to Mumbai



On her way to or back from Lebanon, maybe.


Michael Corleone said:


> I’m wondering why would anyone need a diving bell at 100m depth or a decompression chamber for the matter 😂😂😂
> Helium saturation doesn’t get into the blood until about 300m or more
> 100m is scuba depth 🙄



Bojhe nai, ja parey copy/paste koray merey diyechhey....


----------



## The Ronin

Blame CDDL's MD for people's impatience. He was the one who gave that timeline. You don't wait this long to build a ship with ToT to counter adversaries move rather you build more powerful ship next time to meet the new challenges. Or better build a modular design to leave enough room for future upgrade. Six frigate won't gonna cut it anyway. Forget taking time on frigate project, what's going on with KSY's new shipyard, CDDL's new dry dock and design house? How are we supposed to proceed to build six frigates locally when no infrastructure is available yet?

I don't expect BN to work on/getting rail gun, laser weapon system and hyper-sonic missile anytime soon. Only thing we can get now is the radar capable of detecting hypersonic threat. So our current threats are supersonic AShM and ballistic missile mainly. I see BN's thinking about countering supersonic threat as it's interested in Sea Ceptor and already inducted FL-3000N but why aren't they choosing a supersonic AShM yet instead of new cruise missile? BN could've obtained CM-302 for it's future warships or collaborate with China-Turkey to manufacture one. Anyway BN's future frigate will most likely have:-

Guided/extended Artillery Shell.
Cruise/Supersonic AShM with possible land attack mode.
32 SAM.
one missile/gun based CIWS.
two or single AESA radar.
two triple torpedo tubes.
two RWS.
That's the most possible layout our frigate will get. So the displacement will be between 4000-6000 tons.
What else there to think about? It's already clear that we won't get whole Turkish system in our ship and i explained why in previous thread. So we gotta rely on Chinese-EU system until we become self-sufficient.

No, it's not FINE operating second hand frigates and small corvettes with FM-90 and FL-3000N. Most of navies already moved on to new types of modern vessel and we are still limping towards our goal. It's not only about building these six frigates, it's also about taking the initiative and achieving the ability to build warships on our own so in future we can think about building destroyer size vessel and hopefully even LHD and submarine.



Bilal9 said:


> Did they just use the image from Marinelink?
> 
> The news could be true, just that they went to Marinelink and used a representative image. In which case of course, they should have marked it as such.



No, they copy-pasted the image and whole specification part.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

The Ronin said:


> it's also about taking the initiative and achieving the ability to build warships on our own so in future we can think about building destroyer size vessel and hopefully even LHD and submarine.


You and I will be in our old age homes waiting to die before Bangladesh will build a destroyer or submarine 
Expect chetonamarine by 2040 though

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## The Ronin

https://dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/doc/4740.pdf




https://dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/doc/4750.pdf




https://dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/doc/4567.pdf




https://dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/doc/4722.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SpaceMan18

The Ronin said:


> Blame CDDL's MD for people's impatience. He was the one who gave that timeline. You don't wait this long to build a ship with ToT to counter adversaries move rather you build more powerful ship next time to meet the new challenges. Or better build a modular design to leave enough room for future upgrade. Six frigate won't gonna cut it anyway. Forget taking time on frigate project, what's going on with KSY's new shipyard, CDDL's new dry dock and design house? How are we supposed to proceed to build six frigates locally when no infrastructure is available yet?
> 
> I don't expect BN to work on/getting rail gun, laser weapon system and hyper-sonic missile anytime soon. Only thing we can get now is the radar capable of detecting hypersonic threat. So our current threats are supersonic AShM and ballistic missile mainly. I see BN's thinking about countering supersonic threat as it's interested in Sea Ceptor and already inducted FL-3000N but why aren't they choosing a supersonic AShM yet instead of new cruise missile? BN could've obtained CM-302 for it's future warships or collaborate with China-Turkey to manufacture one. Anyway BN's future frigate will most likely have:-
> 
> Guided/extended Artillery Shell.
> Cruise/Supersonic AShM with possible land attack mode.
> 32 SAM.
> one missile/gun based CIWS.
> two or single AESA radar.
> two triple torpedo tubes.
> two RWS.
> That's the most possible layout our frigate will get. So the displacement will be between 4000-6000 tons.
> What else there to think about? It's already clear that we won't get whole Turkish system in our ship and i explained why in previous thread. So we gotta rely on Chinese-EU system until we become self-sufficient.
> 
> No, it's not FINE operating second hand frigates and small corvettes with FM-90 and FL-3000N. Most of navies already moved on to new types of modern vessel and we are still limping towards our goal. It's not only about building these six frigates, it's also about taking the initiative and achieving the ability to build warships on our own so in future we can think about building destroyer size vessel and hopefully even LHD and submarine.
> 
> 
> 
> No, they copy-pasted the image and whole specification part.



I agree , Bay of Bengal is becoming competitive day by day and Myanmar if they build there navy up in the future which they definitely will try to take St Martin from us. 


So if we don't build our frigate/sub numbers up we're FKED , those monkeys will try to do a amphibious landing and we won't even have some dam air superiority. 


6 Frigates ain't nothing in the year of 2030

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369195501799759876

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

The Ronin said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369195501799759876



They put up the picture of P812 (which is Type 037 Submarine chaser BNS Nirbhoy).

Kinda crafty of our Navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369991439023702018

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

Any news on buying more of these Type53h3s ?


----------



## UKBengali

SpaceMan18 said:


> Any news on buying more of these Type53h3s ?



Two on order and should arrive sometime this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## The Ronin

According to DefSeca, the Bangladesh Navy is adding 30mm Remote Weapons Systems (RWS) on its Padma class Coastal Patrol Craft replacing the manually operated Chinese 37mm twin guns. Seems logical and believable because i saw multiple tenders for 30mm guns which amount to 15-20 at least. I think my calculation still doesn't make sense though.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpaceMan18

The Ronin said:


> According to DefSeca, The Bangladesh Navy is adding 30mm Remote Weapons Systems (RWS) on its Padma class Coastal Patrol Craft replacing the manually operated Chinese 37mm twin guns. Seems logical and believable because i saw multiple tenders for 30mm gun which amount to 15-20 at least. I think my calculation still doesn't make sense though.
> 
> View attachment 726743



Seems nice , but seriously I was expecting some Frigate news or something 


Came here and all I saw was The Ronin talking about some boats


----------



## Michael Corleone

The Ronin said:


> According to DefSeca, the Bangladesh Navy is adding 30mm Remote Weapons Systems (RWS) on its Padma class Coastal Patrol Craft replacing the manually operated Chinese 37mm twin guns. Seems logical and believable because i saw multiple tenders for 30mm guns which amount to 15-20 at least. I think my calculation still doesn't make sense though.
> 
> View attachment 726743


There are 10 Padma class right? 5 are under construction?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

Any news on us getting the Milgem class corvette ?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## The Ronin

Looks like the Burmese took our trolling seriously. 😂 Ah!! Those "MANPAD Navy", "Shallow hull frigate" jokes will get old. 








Michael Corleone said:


> There are 10 Padma class right? 5 are under construction?



Including the five under construction? Yes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

The Ronin said:


> Looks like the Burmese took our trolling seriously. 😂 Ah!! Those "MANPAD Navy", "Shallow hull frigate" jokes will get old.
> 
> View attachment 729134
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Including the five under construction? Yes.



Well hopefully this forces Bangladesh's Navy to start our own dam Frigate program soon , we can't let these Burmese Navy get stronger than us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

The Ronin said:


> Looks like the Burmese took our trolling seriously. 😂 Ah!! Those "MANPAD Navy", "Shallow hull frigate" jokes will get old.
> 
> View attachment 729134
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Including the five under construction? Yes.


So basically getting exactly about the same specifications we wanted for our frigates

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

Michael Corleone said:


> So basically getting exactly about the same specifications we wanted for our frigates



The exact specifications ? So who's helping them getting the VLS China ?


----------



## The Ronin

There are talks that Turkey is planning to make a naval variant of Hurjet, possibly with Eurojet EJ200. If they become successful then this will be a very good news for us as BN has vision to buy LHD in future. Before, i talked about an LHD based on Italian concept with "possible" combination of F-35 but if this project see success we can choose a less strings attached, low cost solution with the Italian LHD concept. Everything depend on future now.









Bangladesh taken project to buy Helicopter carrier


can i smoke the same one please ? Sharing is caring Buying submarines is more of a deterrence than some glorified landing pads



defence.pk





Photo of this month shows latest progress on construction of BNS Sheikh Hasina. Google map may have been updated but doesn't look much updated to me. ⤵⤵








Michael Corleone said:


> So basically getting exactly about the same specifications we wanted for our frigates



We wanted these specifications in out frigate?  There's no official confirmation about that so i believe it's just s speculation. BN's two evaluations indicate that it's interested in SAM which can be quad-packed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpaceMan18

The Ronin said:


> There are talks that Turkey is planning to make a naval variant of Hurjet, possibly with Eurojet EJ200. If they become successful then this will be a very good news for us as BN has vision to buy LHD in future. Before, i talked about an LHD based on Italian concept with "possible" combination of F-35 but if this project see success we can choose a less strings attached, low cost solution with the Italian LHD concept. Everything depend on future now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bangladesh taken project to buy Helicopter carrier
> 
> 
> can i smoke the same one please ? Sharing is caring Buying submarines is more of a deterrence than some glorified landing pads
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo of this month shows latest progress on construction of BNS Sheikh Hasina. Google map may have been updated but doesn't look much updated to me. ⤵⤵
> 
> View attachment 729787
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We wanted these specifications in out frigate?  There's no official confirmation about that so i believe it's just s speculation. BN's two evaluations indicate that it's interested in SAM which can be quad-packed.



Lol nice news , and yes I agree with you on the LHD idea with Hurjets on it. As by 2030 Bangladesh's economy will be pretty big and our navy also needs to big to protect our assets against a very unpredictable Myanmar. 

Also on the Navy base , so how done is it 30% ? 






So something like this but with a ramp ?


----------



## T-SaGe

The Ronin said:


> There are talks that Turkey is planning to make a naval variant of Hurjet, possibly with Eurojet EJ200. If they become successful then this will be a very good news for us as BN has vision to buy LHD in future. Before, i talked about an LHD based on Italian concept with "possible" combination of F-35 but if this project see success we can choose a less strings attached, low cost solution with the Italian LHD concept. Everything depend on future now.


The source of these news is based on the statements in this program.






There is only a preliminary study on the naval version of the Hurjet. Also,I dont think that this study carrying for TCG Anadolu. Turkey has target to acquisition of an aircraft carrier and want to use its domestic platforms on it. There is no known work on a STOVL / STORVL aircraft project, and turning Hürjet into such an aircraft probably have enormous technical difficulties. Suitable engine supply is another problem in itself. In short, it is unlikely. EJ is not this type of engine architecture. EJ's TV works are not about this either. The Hurjet project already has a GE engine selection, for AJT/LIFT block. There are always these types feasibility studies, but there are many stages that must pass before they become a formal development program.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SpaceMan18

T-SaGe said:


> The source of these news is based on the statements in this program.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is only a preliminary study on the naval version of the Hurjet. Also,I dont think that this study carrying for TCG Anadolu. Turkey has target to acquisition of an aircraft carrier and want to use its domestic platforms on it. There is no known work on a STOVL / STORVL aircraft project, and turning Hürjet into such an aircraft probably have enormous technical difficulties. Suitable engine supply is another problem in itself. In short, it is unlikely. EJ is not this type of engine architecture. EJ's TV works are not about this either. The Hurjet project already has a GE engine selection, for AJT/LIFT block. There are always these types feasibility studies, but there are many stages that must pass before they become a formal development program.



Why do they always choose American engines for jets or helicopters ? Kinda limits who you can export it to


----------



## T-SaGe

SpaceMan18 said:


> Why do they always choose American engines for jets or helicopters ? Kinda limits who you can export it to



This is an issue that we also criticize. I can even say that it is the most popular discussion area in Turkish forums. However, Let's briefly list the reasons behind this tendency:

Turkish military aviation logistics has US/NATO standards and maintenance/modification experience, especially in the engine part. So what I'm talking about is tens of thousands of documents, personnel training, and many years of operational experience. I'm not even talking about procurement of related spare parts, infrastructure needs, and related machines or systems, and stock control is completely another matter.

Today, for the introduction of a Russian engine into this logistics will require the translation of hundreds of documents even for A-level maintenance alone, same for the training of the relevant personnel. The difficulty of developing an aircraft project(which is a new area for you) with an engine that you do not have fully experienced, or the necessity to set up a completely different logistics line for the related engines, is very complex; all these risk factors that could harm your main project (such Hurjet AJT/LIFT).

Turkish projects also have schedule pressure mostly. Because these projects are not experimental studies. For example, the Turkish air force needs to put these AJT / LIFT aircraft into service within 5-8 years. Regional risks contain conditions that Turkey can not take the risk of weakening in the military sense.

Another factor is that GE's continuing strong presence in Turkey, and considerable high business share of Turkey's engine sub-element-suppliers in the company of GE's global operations. For example, TEI (Turkish Engine Industries) produce over 1500 parts for civil and military 45 different engine program. One out of every two aircraft in the world flies with TEI parts. As an example of other active programs in Turkey: T700-TEI-701D, the engine of the T-70 (S-70i Black Hawk localized version) helicopter is entirely produced in TR, under license. Even the LHTEC T800 engine variants purchased for the T-129 are largely packaging in TR. Many peripheral elements such as the power turbine module for the helicopter are made here.

This industrial background and billions of dollars in business operations are a major factor why TR has strong ties, especially with GE. A long way has been covered in terms of bureaucracy and in terms of knowing each other's business culture.

The US Senate's effort to prevent industrial relations, naturally began to create significant changes in the structure of projects in Turkey. However, this change has led TR to invest in design and test capability rather than turning to alternative resources (the technical issues I said first). Although Turkey has many years of experience as a sub-supplier, a relatively new player in terms of direct execution of their indigenous engine programs. This is the main cause of the current bottleneck. But we are in a temporary period. Because engine programs are progressing with success above expectations.

Sorry if I left the context of the thread. However, I wanted to briefly summarize the answer to your question. In short, even if the F404 engine has been selected for Hürjet AJT-LIFT, I can confidently say that other block studies that will derive from this aircraft project will be developed over alternative IP-free engine sources.

PS: Issues I have not mentioned above
* Comparative tests and performance / maintenance / cost benefits of US (aviation)engines
* Breaking in US-Turkey relationship is a very new phenomenon. Turkey's pursuit of independent policies and prioritize national interest's safety, is an issue tried to break its resistance by the US policy makers. Both sides have a certain cards in their hand, so we can say that while the relationships are getting worse gradually, the damage control is being taken care by both sides. As a result, industrial structures are not expected to have as fast reflexes as policy tools. If the USA will be the party whose its resistance broken on related issues, there is a possibility that the relations will recover.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

UAE company is developing an anti ship missile for coastal duties hopefully it will be ready if BD ever issues a tender for coastal batteries. It is very early in development so it will likely take a while to be ready.

Good ole South Africans are doing a lot of work there many worked at Denel and other companies and took the opportunity to migrate to a stable job that actually pays salaries consistently.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
2


----------



## SpaceMan18

Philip the Arab said:


> UAE company is developing an anti ship missile for coastal duties hopefully it will be ready if BD ever issues a tender for coastal batteries. It is very early in development so it will likely take a while to be ready.
> 
> Good ole South Africans are doing a lot of work there many worked at Denel and other companies and took the opportunity to migrate to a stable job that actually pays salaries consistently.
> 
> View attachment 730636
> 
> 
> View attachment 730638
> 
> 
> View attachment 730640
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 730639



Pretty good cruise missile , I just wish it could be 300km instead but if Bangladesh wants to take cruise missile development seriously then in needs to work on it's own cruise missiles. I feel Bangladesh Navy might go with the Atmaca Turkish CMs in the future but this looks good also. 


MTCR can shove it with their BS " keep within 300km " I want Bangladesh to secretly develop a cruise missile that has at least 500km+ range.


Bangladesh needs to take in mind the Indian Brahmos and for future destroyers it will definitely need something that can hit a target up to 700km-1,000km

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## mb444

SpaceMan18 said:


> Pretty good cruise missile , I just wish it could be 300km instead but if Bangladesh wants to take cruise missile development seriously then in needs to work on it's own cruise missiles. I feel Bangladesh Navy might go with the Atmaca Turkish CMs in the future but this looks good also.
> 
> 
> MTCR can shove it with their BS " keep within 300km " I want Bangladesh to secretly develop a cruise missile that has at least 500km+ range.
> 
> 
> Bangladesh needs to take in mind the Indian Brahmos and for future destroyers it will definitely need something that can hit a target up to 700km-1,000km




As with everything true independence comes from aquiring own tech. BD maybe restricted by finance but nothing is restricting vision. We are sorely lacking there as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

mb444 said:


> As with everything true independence comes from aquiring own tech. BD maybe restricted by finance but nothing is restricting vision. We are sorely lacking there as well.



I mean the economy will grow no matter what , we definitely need experience in building our own weapons before we make something actually pretty good. 

Starting with like small arms 
Then moving on to radars or electronic warfare ( Walton can help ) 
After that we can start to make our own UCAVs and guided munitions 
Etc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mb444

SpaceMan18 said:


> I mean the economy will grow no matter what , we definitely need experience in building our own weapons before we make something actually pretty good.
> 
> Starting with like small arms
> Then moving on to radars or electronic warfare ( Walton can help )
> After that we can start to make our own UCAVs and guided munitions
> Etc




Everything is possible.... we are hoping... but out of BD leadership not much to show.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

*Type 053H3 Jiangwei-II Class*
The Type 053H3 (NATO code name: Jiangwei-II class) is the multirole missile frigate introduced in the 1990s as a follow-on to the Type 053H2G (Jiangwei class). The Type 053H3 was based on the hull design of the Type 053H2G, but fitted with improved weapon systems and sensors. Despite being known as a 'multirole' frigate, the Type 053 is only capable of coastal patrol role, with limited air defense and anti-submarine warfare capabilities.

*Program*
Construction of the first-of-class of the Type 053H3 began at the Shanghai-based Hudong Shipyard in 1998, and the production was later expanded to the Guangzhou-based Huangpu Shipyard. A total of 10 hulls (521--524, 527, 528, 564--567) were built for the PLA Navy between 1998 and 2005, with the last three hulls (567, 527, and 528) in slightly different weapon and radar configuration.

*Design*
*Air Defense*
The primary air defense weapon is the *HHQ-7* (Crotale copy) short-range SAM system, with an 8-cell launcher located on the bow deck behind the main gun and ahead of the bridge. Directed by the H / LJP-345 (Castor CTM copy) fire-control system, the missile is designed to engage aircraft in all-weather, day / night conditions at a maximum range of 8--12 km with line-of-sight guidance. . The missile also has limited capability to intercept sea-skimming anti-ship missiles at a range of 4--6 km.

There are also four *Type 76A* dual-37mm anti-aircraft artillery guns, capable of firing 1.42 kg shells at a rate of 180 rounds per minute to a range of 8.5 km against airborne targets. The AAA guns are directed by an H / LJP-341 fire-control radar.

*Anti-Surface*
The Type 053H3 is armed with eight *YJ-83* subsonic sea-skimming anti-ship cruise missiles (ASCM), with two quadruple launchers installed at the mid-ship position. The missile uses active radar-homing to deliver a 165 kg warhead to a range in excess of 180 km.

An *H / PJ-33B (Type 79B)* dual-barrel 100mm / 56-caliber gun with an angular-lined turret for reduced radar cross section (RCS) is installed on the bow deck, in front of the SAM launcher. The gun is capable of firing 15 kg shells at a rate of 18 rounds per minute to a range of 22 km.

*Anti-Submarine Warfare*
2x 6-cell *Type 87* 240 mm anti-submarine rocket launcher, firing the Type 81G rocket-propelled depth charge with a 34 kg warhead to a range of 1,200 m, with 36 rounds.

2x depth charge racks and launcher.

*Sensors*
Air / surface search is provided by an *H / LJQ-360* radar mounted on top of the main mask. The radar operates in the E / F-band, with a maximum range of 150 km to aircraft and 50 km to sea-skimming missile.

A *Type 517H-1 ('Knife Rest')* radar working in the A-band on the aft deck provides long-range air surveillance and early warning.

The *H / LJP-345* system consisting of a J-band radar and an electro-optical director (EOD) provides target direction for the HHQ-7 SAM.

A *Type 343GA* installed on top of bridge operating in the X- and Ku-band provides fire-control for the dual-100 mm main gun and YJ-83 anti-ship missiles. On later hulls this was replaced by an *H / LJP-344A* operating in the I / J-band.

An *H / LJP-341 ('Rice Lamp')* installed on top of the helicopter hangar operating in the I-band provides fire-control for the Type 76A AAA guns.

The frigate has a *JM-83H* electro-optical director (EOD) consisting of laser rangefinder, TV tracker, and infrared / thermal imaging, in case of electronic jamming of the gun radar.

For navigation, the frigate has two *RM-1290* (Racal Decca 1290) navigation radars located on the foremast yardarms.

The frigate is equipped with an *SJD-7* hull-mounted medium-frequency sonar for active / passive search and attack.

*Electronic Countermeasures*
The Type 053H3 frigate's electronic warfare suite include the RWD-8 ('Jug Pair') intercept, Type 981-3 jammer, SR-210 radar warning receiver, TM-053 laser warning receiver, HZ-100 electronic intelligence (ELINT) system, Type 651A IFF, two H / RJZ-946 (PJ-46) 15-barrels 122 mm chaff / decoy launchers, and two 26-barreled chaff launchers.

*Command & Control*
The Type 053H3 frigate is fitted with an indigenous *ZJK-3C* combat data system developed from the French TAVITAC. The system is based on the 10Mbps common bus architecture, and is capable of supporting operations such as air defense, anti-submarine warfare, electronic warfare, navigation, and communications.

*Aviation*
The frigate has a helicopter hangar and deck at the stern capable of operating a medium-sized helicopter, such as the Eurocopter AS 365 Panther or its Chinese copy Harbin Z-9C. The flight deck is fitted with the helicopter handling system.

*Propulsion*
The frigate is powered by a combined diesel and diesel (CODAD) arrangement, with two 18E390VA diesels rated at 14,000 hp (17.6 kW) and two MTU diesels rated at 8,840 hp (6.5 MW). Two shafts drive controllable pitch propellers. The propulsion system provides a maximum speed of 26 ~ 27 knots and, at an economical speed of 15 knots, the range is 5,000 nautical miles.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SpaceMan18

Bilal9 said:


> *Type 053H3 Jiangwei-II Class*
> The Type 053H3 (NATO code name: Jiangwei-II class) is the multirole missile frigate introduced in the 1990s as a follow-on to the Type 053H2G (Jiangwei class). The Type 053H3 was based on the hull design of the Type 053H2G, but fitted with improved weapon systems and sensors. Despite being known as a 'multirole' frigate, the Type 053 is only capable of coastal patrol role, with limited air defense and anti-submarine warfare capabilities.
> 
> *Program*
> Construction of the first-of-class of the Type 053H3 began at the Shanghai-based Hudong Shipyard in 1998, and the production was later expanded to the Guangzhou-based Huangpu Shipyard. A total of 10 hulls (521--524, 527, 528, 564--567) were built for the PLA Navy between 1998 and 2005, with the last three hulls (567, 527, and 528) in slightly different weapon and radar configuration.
> 
> *Design*
> *Air Defense*
> The primary air defense weapon is the *HHQ-7* (Crotale copy) short-range SAM system, with an 8-cell launcher located on the bow deck behind the main gun and ahead of the bridge. Directed by the H / LJP-345 (Castor CTM copy) fire-control system, the missile is designed to engage aircraft in all-weather, day / night conditions at a maximum range of 8--12 km with line-of-sight guidance. . The missile also has limited capability to intercept sea-skimming anti-ship missiles at a range of 4--6 km.
> 
> There are also four *Type 76A* dual-37mm anti-aircraft artillery guns, capable of firing 1.42 kg shells at a rate of 180 rounds per minute to a range of 8.5 km against airborne targets. The AAA guns are directed by an H / LJP-341 fire-control radar.
> 
> *Anti-Surface*
> The Type 053H3 is armed with eight *YJ-83* subsonic sea-skimming anti-ship cruise missiles (ASCM), with two quadruple launchers installed at the mid-ship position. The missile uses active radar-homing to deliver a 165 kg warhead to a range in excess of 180 km.
> 
> An *H / PJ-33B (Type 79B)* dual-barrel 100mm / 56-caliber gun with an angular-lined turret for reduced radar cross section (RCS) is installed on the bow deck, in front of the SAM launcher. The gun is capable of firing 15 kg shells at a rate of 18 rounds per minute to a range of 22 km.
> 
> *Anti-Submarine Warfare*
> 2x 6-cell *Type 87* 240 mm anti-submarine rocket launcher, firing the Type 81G rocket-propelled depth charge with a 34 kg warhead to a range of 1,200 m, with 36 rounds.
> 
> 2x depth charge racks and launcher.
> 
> *Sensors*
> Air / surface search is provided by an *H / LJQ-360* radar mounted on top of the main mask. The radar operates in the E / F-band, with a maximum range of 150 km to aircraft and 50 km to sea-skimming missile.
> 
> A *Type 517H-1 ('Knife Rest')* radar working in the A-band on the aft deck provides long-range air surveillance and early warning.
> 
> The *H / LJP-345* system consisting of a J-band radar and an electro-optical director (EOD) provides target direction for the HHQ-7 SAM.
> 
> A *Type 343GA* installed on top of bridge operating in the X- and Ku-band provides fire-control for the dual-100 mm main gun and YJ-83 anti-ship missiles. On later hulls this was replaced by an *H / LJP-344A* operating in the I / J-band.
> 
> An *H / LJP-341 ('Rice Lamp')* installed on top of the helicopter hangar operating in the I-band provides fire-control for the Type 76A AAA guns.
> 
> The frigate has a *JM-83H* electro-optical director (EOD) consisting of laser rangefinder, TV tracker, and infrared / thermal imaging, in case of electronic jamming of the gun radar.
> 
> For navigation, the frigate has two *RM-1290* (Racal Decca 1290) navigation radars located on the foremast yardarms.
> 
> The frigate is equipped with an *SJD-7* hull-mounted medium-frequency sonar for active / passive search and attack.
> 
> *Electronic Countermeasures*
> The Type 053H3 frigate's electronic warfare suite include the RWD-8 ('Jug Pair') intercept, Type 981-3 jammer, SR-210 radar warning receiver, TM-053 laser warning receiver, HZ-100 electronic intelligence (ELINT) system, Type 651A IFF, two H / RJZ-946 (PJ-46) 15-barrels 122 mm chaff / decoy launchers, and two 26-barreled chaff launchers.
> 
> *Command & Control*
> The Type 053H3 frigate is fitted with an indigenous *ZJK-3C* combat data system developed from the French TAVITAC. The system is based on the 10Mbps common bus architecture, and is capable of supporting operations such as air defense, anti-submarine warfare, electronic warfare, navigation, and communications.
> 
> *Aviation*
> The frigate has a helicopter hangar and deck at the stern capable of operating a medium-sized helicopter, such as the Eurocopter AS 365 Panther or its Chinese copy Harbin Z-9C. The flight deck is fitted with the helicopter handling system.
> 
> *Propulsion*
> The frigate is powered by a combined diesel and diesel (CODAD) arrangement, with two 18E390VA diesels rated at 14,000 hp (17.6 kW) and two MTU diesels rated at 8,840 hp (6.5 MW). Two shafts drive controllable pitch propellers. The propulsion system provides a maximum speed of 26 ~ 27 knots and, at an economical speed of 15 knots, the range is 5,000 nautical miles.




Aren't we getting 2 more of these or something ? I wonder if we can get some more of second hand frigates from other nations ?


----------



## Jobless Jack

SpaceMan18 said:


> Aren't we getting 2 more of these or something ? I wonder if we can get some more of second hand frigates from other nations ?


I would rather see 4 subs.

Without adequete air cover from BAF, these frigates are just... Target practice.[/QUOTE]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UKBengali

Jobless Jack said:


> I would rather see 4 subs.
> 
> Without adequete air cover from BAF, these frigates are just... Target practice.





Actually not that simple - at least not against Myanmar that will always have limited number of anti-ship missiles and strike aircraft.

Take the Type-056 corvette, of which BD has 4 such units.

It comes with a 8-cell FL-3000N system that can guide 2 missiles out to 10km away and it is optimised to hit small and supersonic targets like anti-ship missiles. If the missiles evade its SAMs then it has 2 x 30mm CIWS and they can further take out missiles heading towards the ships.

Ships such as the single Ulsan-class frigate and the 2 Type-053H3s have even better SAMs and CIWS than the Type-056 corvette.

All the above have modern radars and sensors that can deal with the electronic warfare environment that Myanmar would be capable of.

BN would eventually get sunk but the MAF would have to fully commit for weeks to be able to sink it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

UKBengali said:


> Actually not that simple - at least not against Myanmar that will always have limited number of anti-ship missiles and strike aircraft.
> 
> Take the Type-056 corvette, of which BD has 4 such units.
> 
> It comes with a 8-cell FL-3000N system that can guide 2 missiles out to 10km away and it is optimised to hit small and supersonic targets like anti-ship missiles. If the missiles evade its SAMs then it has 2 x 30mm CIWS and they can further take out missiles heading towards the ships.
> 
> Ships such as the single Ulsan-class frigate and the 2 Type-053H3s have even better SAMs and CIWS than the Type-056 corvette.
> 
> All the above have modern radars and sensors that can deal with the electronic warfare environment that Myanmar would be capable of.
> 
> BN would eventually get sunk but the MAF would have to fully commit for weeks to be able to sink it.



I agree , I'm not sure if Myanmar has any EWs on their ships or if they do not quite sure how useful they can be


----------



## UKBengali

SpaceMan18 said:


> I agree , I'm not sure if Myanmar has any EWs on their ships or if they do not quite sure how useful they can be





MN is nothing to BN. MAF is the only threat to BN.

They will spending their time in port hiding from the two upgraded Type-035Gs, of which they have little defence.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jobless Jack

UKBengali said:


> MN is nothing to BN. MAF is the only threat to BN.
> 
> They will spending their tim in port hiding from the two upgraded Type-035Gs, of which they have little defence.


Yes but imaging the chaos that will ensure if say 10-12 BN subs patrol the bay.

Mayanmar will not even want to cause trouble at the border.. Knowing one wrong make move will make the precious merchant ships dissapear.

If they dont have proper defense against subs, that trouble will worsen if say the number of BN ships increase


UKBengali said:


> Actually not that simple - at least not against Myanmar that will always have limited number of anti-ship missiles and strike aircraft.
> 
> Take the Type-056 corvette, of which BD has 4 such units.
> 
> It comes with a 8-cell FL-3000N system that can guide 2 missiles out to 10km away and it is optimised to hit small and supersonic targets like anti-ship missiles. If the missiles evade its SAMs then it has 2 x 30mm CIWS and they can further take out missiles heading towards the ships.
> 
> Ships such as the single Ulsan-class frigate and the 2 Type-053H3s have even better SAMs and CIWS than the Type-056 corvette.
> 
> All the above have modern radars and sensors that can deal with the electronic warfare environment that Myanmar would be capable of.
> 
> BN would eventually get sunk but the MAF would have to fully commit for weeks to be able to sink it.


Yes but imagine if BN had say 10-12 disel electric subs.

Myanmar navy will notbeven leave port!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpaceMan18

Jobless Jack said:


> Yes but imaging the chaos that will ensure if say 10-12 BN subs patrol the bay.
> 
> Mayanmar will not even want to cause trouble at the border.. Knowing one wrong make move will make the precious merchant ships dissapear.
> 
> If they dont have proper defense against subs, that trouble will worsen if say the number of BN ships increase
> 
> Yes but imagine if BN had say 10-12 disel electric subs.
> 
> Myanmar navy will notbeven leave port!



First we have to get air supremacy but also our threats aren't just Myanmar but also India , we need to make sure we have enough deterrence against them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

UKBengali said:


> MN is nothing to BN. MAF is the only threat to BN.
> 
> They will spending their time in port hiding from the two upgraded Type-035Gs, of which they have little defence.



They are building a new larger frigate though @UKBengali bhai. Don't know if you have seen the specs (with VLS etc.).

Whether they can finish and commission it is a good question, with all the chaos in their country.

Plus they also have a new build landing ship.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpaceMan18

Bilal9 said:


> They are building a new larger frigate though @UKBengali bhai. Don't know if you have seen the specs (with VLS etc.).
> 
> Whether they can finish and commission it is a good question, with all the chaos in their country.
> 
> Plus they also have a new build landing ship.



Well idk how many they will build but if these Frigates are actually that capable then it's a serious threat for us and we better get our @sses up and kickstart our own indigenous next gen frigate program

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

SpaceMan18 said:


> Aren't we getting 2 more of these or something ? I wonder if we can get some more of second hand frigates from other nations ?



We are at least getting one more that has been ordered - "Putian" was also being refurbished last I heard, if not two more.

The confusion from Wiki, as reported by Janes in their page in error, was that this new one (ex-PLAN Putian?) was to be renamed BNS Khalid Bin Walid (F-20), which is not correct, since F20 is the same pennant number and Khalid Bin Walid earlier name of BN's lead ship, BNS Bangabandhu. Bangabandhu is _NOT_ being decommissioned, I can assure you. 

I will let other knowledgeable folks confirm this.

BNS Umar Farooq F16 (ex PLAN 连云港 / Lianyungang, pennant/hull number 522) and BNS Abu Ubaidah F19 (ex PLAN 嘉兴 / Jiaxing, pennant/hull number 521) have already been delivered and commissioned earlier in 2020.



Pennant NumberNameBuilderLaunchedCommissionedFleetStatus


523 莆田 / _Putian_ Hudong  December 1999East Sea Fleet Sold to Bangladesh Navy



SpaceMan18 said:


> Well idk how many they will build but if these Frigates are actually that capable then it's a serious threat for us and we better get our @sses up and kickstart our own indigenous next gen frigate program



There are serious infra issues with the YARD (CDDL) that is going to be building these new indigenous Frigates, those will need to be resolved first. Such as BMRE issues and staffing expertise etc.

The latter can be resolved with ToT and getting a development partner such as Damen or STX, which MAY be in the works.

The former (BMRE) will take more time.

And then there is of course pressure from Indian govt. all the time to buy their naval products. These A-holes will never leave us alone.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpaceMan18

Bilal9 said:


> We are at least getting one more that has been ordered - "Putian" was also being refurbished last I heard, if not two more.
> 
> The confusion from Wiki, as reported by Janes in their page in error, was that this new one (ex-PLAN Putian?) was to be renamed BNS Khalid Bin Walid (F-20), which is not correct, since F20 is the same pennant number and Khalid Bin Walid earlier name of BN's lead ship, BNS Bangabandhu. Bangabandhu is _NOT_ being decommissioned, I can assure you.
> 
> I will let other knowledgeable folks confirm this.
> 
> BNS Umar Farooq F16 (ex PLAN 连云港 / Lianyungang, pennant/hull number 522) and BNS Abu Ubaidah F19 (ex PLAN 嘉兴 / Jiaxing, pennant/hull number 521) have already been delivered and commissioned earlier in 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> Pennant NumberNameBuilderLaunchedCommissionedFleetStatus
> 
> 
> 523 莆田 / _Putian_ Hudong  December 1999East Sea Fleet Sold to Bangladesh Navy
> 
> 
> 
> There are serious infra issues with the YARD (CDDL) that is going to be building these new indigenous Frigates, those will need to be resolved first. Such as BMRE issues and staffing expertise etc.
> 
> The latter can be resolved with ToT and getting a development partner such as Damen or STX, which MAY be in the works.
> 
> The former (BMRE) will take more time.
> 
> And then there is of course pressure from Indian govt. all the time to buy their naval products. These A-holes will never leave us alone.




True lol , I don't why the heck we aren't upgrading our dam dry docks probably Indian influence or being lazy. ( I feel like they misinterpreted 2030 Forces Goal as waiting until 2030 to start upgrading our military lol)


I wonder if South Korea will be a good contender for our next gen frigate program since we already use a South Korean Frigate ?


Also 6 next gen Frigates will be nothing in 2030 to be honest , maybe going against Myanmar but India nope.

I feel like BN might buy some Type 54 Frigates to fill the gap or something

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Ronin

Type-056 corvette of Bangladesh Navy along with German K-130 class corvette in UN mission (UNIFIL)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

SpaceMan18 said:


> True lol , I don't why the heck we aren't upgrading our dam dry docks probably Indian influence or being lazy. ( I feel like they misinterpreted 2030 Forces Goal as waiting until 2030 to start upgrading our military lol)
> 
> 
> I wonder if South Korea will be a good contender for our next gen frigate program since we already use a South Korean Frigate ?
> 
> 
> Also 6 next gen Frigates will be nothing in 2030 to be honest , maybe going against Myanmar but India nope.
> 
> I feel like BN might buy some Type 54 Frigates to fill the gap or something



Yes if dry dock situation continues then we know for sure something is up. Indians probably applying pressure on Navy through Hasina.

If by 2025 indigenous frigate program does not get started - then for sure backfill frigates will be needed.

Whether those are Type 54's or Korean new builds will depend on a lot of things. Namely,

The state of our economy (i.e. solvency and funding).
The state of indigenous technology readiness (i.e. state of new yard situation which is changing as we speak).
Who we get the ToT from (I figure it will be China but may be older technology than current PLAN tech.). Trustwise we are a notch lower than Pakistan when China shares technology. Too many RAW operatives in our armed forces which China knows already.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

https://dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/doc/4888.pdf


----------



## Jobless Jack

Bilal9 said:


> Yes if dry dock situation continues then we know for sure something is up. Indians probably applying pressure on Navy through Hasina.
> 
> If by 2025 indigenous frigate program does not get started - then for sure backfill frigates will be needed.
> 
> Whether those are Type 54's or Korean new builds will depend on a lot of things. Namely,
> 
> The state of our economy (i.e. solvency and funding).
> The state of indigenous technology readiness (i.e. state of new yard situation which is changing as we speak).
> Who we get the ToT from (I figure it will be China but may be older technology than current PLAN tech.). Trustwise we are a notch lower than Pakistan when China shares technology. Too many RAW operatives in our armed forces which China knows already.


Rather have subs.

Bd military always had raw operatives but the military still functions. 

BD military as well aware onbhow to deal with them when the awami league goes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

The Ronin said:


> View attachment 742030


So these didn’t exist before upgrades?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F-6 enthusiast



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

__ https://www.facebook.com/DTB2.O/photos/a.365552387355803/889095995001437

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SpaceMan18

DalalErMaNodi said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/DTB2.O/photos/a.365552387355803/889095995001437




Hmmmm , is he checking out Turkish naval equipment or ships ?


----------



## Bilal9

SpaceMan18 said:


> Hmmmm , is he checking out Turkish naval equipment or ships ?



Says he will visit various defence installations, naval equipment mfrs. including shipyards.

This is a state visit at the invitation of Turkish Govt., their secretariat of Defence and Defence manufacturers.

So yes - to your question, both.

Can you read Bangla?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

Bilal9 said:


> Says he will visit various defence installations, naval equipment mfrs. including shipyards.
> 
> This is a state visit at the invitation of Turkish Govt., their secretariat of Defence and Defence manufacturers.
> 
> So yes - to your question, both.
> 
> Can you read Bangla?



Nope can't read Bangla lol , but yeah thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Destranator

DalalErMaNodi said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/DTB2.O/photos/a.365552387355803/889095995001437


"But but BD Slavvvvvv"

Reactions: Haha Haha:
7


----------



## leonblack08

Destranator said:


> "But but BD Slavvvvvv"



BD no important...beggar beggar!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

leonblack08 said:


> BD no important...beggar beggar!


Bd not a frontline nation! GDP fake ! progress fake !

Reactions: Haha Haha:
5


----------



## Destranator

leonblack08 said:


> BD no important...beggar beggar!


Shamless BD sells out to Ottomans for free Turkish Delights. Now gib me money!

Reactions: Haha Haha:
4


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

Destranator said:


> Shamless BD sells out to Ottomans for free Turkish Delights. Now gib me money!



Effendi ,
BD has only 8 fighter jets* therefore , BD GDP is a conspiracy* by CIA+MOSSAD+RAW+KGB+DGFI+MI6+FSB+FBI+MSS to keep us down sir j.
(insert random sentence in foreign language )

Sincerely,

PDF LARPER who pretends to be from another country.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
6


----------



## Windjammer

F-6 enthusiast said:


>


Technically this is wrong , Professionals in uniform look good doing drills and parades or even posing with their equipment......not performing in Dollywood style.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

F-6 enthusiast said:


> Effendi ,
> BD has only 8 fighter jets* therefore , BD GDP is a conspiracy* by CIA+MOSSAD+RAW+KGB+DGFI+MI6+FSB+FBI+MSS to keep us down sir j.
> (insert random sentence in foreign language )
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> PDF LARPER who pretends to be from another country.



MUH HUH MY NATION HAS NUKES ( *Despite it having both a lower GDP and GDP per capita *)

Reactions: Haha Haha:
4


----------



## Avicenna

Windjammer said:


> Technically this is wrong , Professionals in uniform look good doing drills and parades or even posing with their equipment......not performing in Dollywood style.



Agree with that.

Kinda cringy to be honest.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PDF

Does this belong to Navy?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anubis

PDF said:


> View attachment 749198
> 
> Does this belong to Navy?


Yeah

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## The Ronin

ঢাকা, ০৪ জুন ২০২১ঃ তুরস্কের নৌবাহিনী প্রধান এডমিরাল আদনান ওজবেল (Admiral Adnan Ozbal) এর আমন্ত্রণে রাষ্ট্রীয় সফর শেষে তুরস্ক থেকে আজ শুক্রবার (০৪-০৬-২০২১) দেশে ফিরেছেন নৌবাহিনী প্রধান এডমিরাল এম শাহীন ইকবাল। এসময় হযরত শাহজালাল আন্তর্জাতিক বিমান বন্দরে সহকারী নৌবাহিনী প্রধান (অপারেশান্স) এবং নৌ প্রশাসনিক কর্তৃপক্ষ ঢাকা তাঁকে আনুষ্ঠানিকভাবে নৌপ্রধানকে স্বাগত জানান।

তুরস্ক সফরকালে নৌপ্রধান দেশটির প্রথম রাষ্ট্রপতি ও আধুনিক তুরস্কের জনক মোস্তফা কামাল আতাতুর্কের সমাধিতে শ্রদ্ধা নিবেদন করেন। পরে তিনি দেশটির নৌবাহিনী প্রধান এডমিরাল আদনান ওজবেল (Admiral Adnan Ozbal) এর সাথে সৌজন্য সাক্ষাত করেন। নৌপ্রধান দেশটির নৌবাহিনী সদর দপ্তরে এসে পৌঁছালে একটি সুসজ্জিত দল তাঁকে গার্ড অব অনার প্রদান করে। তিনি গার্ড পরিদর্শন ও সালাম গ্রহণ করেন। সাক্ষাতকালে নৌপ্রধানগণ বন্ধুপ্রতীম দুই দেশের মধ্যকার প্রশিক্ষণ, জাহাজ নির্মাণ, সাইবার নিরাপত্তায় পারস্পারিক সহযোগিতা বৃদ্ধিসহ বিভিন্ন দ্বিপাক্ষিক স্বার্থ সংশ্লিষ্ট বিষয়ে আলোচনা করেন। এছাড়া নৌপ্রধান দেশটির সশস্ত্র বাহিনীর প্রধান জেনারেল স্টাফ জেনারেল ইয়াছের গুলার (General Yasar Guler) সহ সেনা, বিমানবাহিনী প্রধান এবং প্রতিরক্ষা শিল্পের সভাপতির সাথে দ্বিপাক্ষিক স্বার্থ সংশ্লিষ্ট বিষয়ে মতবিনিময় করেন।

তুরস্ক অবস্থানকালে নৌপ্রধান দেশটির মেরিটাইম সিকিউরিটি সেন্টার, নেভাল ওয়্যার কলেজ, ইস্তাম্বুল নেভাল শীপইয়ার্ড, গোলচুক নেভাল কমান্ড ও শীপইয়ার্ডঢ়য় গুরুত্বপূর্ণ সামরিক সরঞ্জামাদি নির্মাতা ও জাহাজ ব্যবস্থাপনা প্রতিষ্ঠান, সামরিক জাদুঘর, বিভিন্ন ঘাঁটি ও স্থাপনাসমূহ পরিদর্শন করেন। উল্লেখ্য, রাষ্ট্রীয় সফরে নৌপ্রধান গত ২৭ মে ২০২১ তারিখে তুরস্কের উদ্দেশ্যে ঢাকা ত্যাগ করেন।









রাষ্ট্রীয় সফর শেষে তুরস্ক থেকে দেশে ফিরেছেন নৌপ্রধান







www.ispr.gov.bd

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SpaceMan18

Eh probably we will get Chinese submarines lol

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

SpaceMan18 said:


> Eh probably we will get Chinese submarines lol


Maaamuuunn. I haven’t watched his videos in a long time 😂😂😂

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

SpaceMan18 said:


> Eh probably we will get Chinese submarines lol



BN wanted to start the submarine fleet with second hand Type-206 or Sauro class submarine not Type- 209. No one talked about the requirement and nobody said anything about getting two new submarines after Ming class. No, we can't integrate any weapon we choose in S-20 or modify it with Turkish-Italian weapons. So we can't afford Korean submarine, eh? 😂 "India controls BD's political system"  Did this moron forget that the defense minister is Hasina. 😂 My brain hates my ears for listening to this Ramchagol for entertainment. 



Michael Corleone said:


> Maaamuuunn. I haven’t watched his videos in a long time 😂😂😂



Masum is a বঙ্গ-পাখি. চিল-পাখিদের এক ফোরামে বাংলাদেশকে ছোট করে কথা বলতেছিল। DefSeca পাল্টা জবাব দিছে আর এই চামচিকা ওদের কাছে যাইয়া উল্টা ওদের তোষামুদি করে। বলে DefSeca নাকি ভারত থেকে পাবলিশ হয়। 😂 ছাগু বলে যে চিল-পাখিদের ৭০কিঃমিঃ মিসাইলে কারনে নাকি বাংলাদেশ আর মালদ্বীপ রক্ষা পাইছে কারন ভারত নাকি ঐটারে ভয় পায়। 😂

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Incog_nito

Bangladesh should start evaluation and negotiation process with the Submarine builders for possible training and sales of SSK-Class, Coastal-SSKs, and some Special Force Class Submarines.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

__ https://www.facebook.com/110131083879737/posts/372906610935515

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jobless Jack

DalalErMaNodi said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/110131083879737/posts/372906610935515


1.2 billion for a base?

Mother india will throw a hissy fit soon..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

__ https://www.facebook.com/110131083879737/posts/374254037467439

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SpaceMan18

Jobless Jack said:


> 1.2 billion for a base?
> 
> Mother india will throw a hissy fit soon..



Mother India ? 

The only mother I know is Mother Russia


DalalErMaNodi said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/110131083879737/posts/374254037467439



Feels like Turkish missiles hmmmmmmmm


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

SpaceMan18 said:


> Mother India ?
> 
> The only mother I know is Mother Russia
> 
> 
> Feels like Turkish missiles hmmmmmmmm




That's actually Italian otomat.. I'm sensing otomat.. regardless both ATMACA and otomat are great.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

DalalErMaNodi said:


> That's actually Italian otomat.. I'm sensing otomat.. regardless both ATMACA and otomat are great.


Antiship from MBDA anti air from the Turks probably

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Michael Corleone said:


> Antiship from MBDA anti air from the Turks probably




MBDA has sea ceptor to offer as well as aster 15, any clue which one was offered ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

DalalErMaNodi said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/110131083879737/posts/374254037467439


better be something good

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

F-6 enthusiast said:


> better be something good




Will be.. navy knows exactly what they're doing.. they just need government support and adequate funding.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Will be.. navy knows exactly what they're doing.. they just need government support and adequate funding.


imo probably get sea ceptor and ATMACA. i would have liked aster-30 but it needs a super long VLS only possible in Doha class.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

F-6 enthusiast said:


> imo probably get sea ceptor and ATMACA. i would have liked aster-30 but it needs a super long VLS only possible in Doha class.




Defseca has this thing where they hide clues in the photos featuring with the post..

Considering that is the otomat MK2 block 4 (same one from BNS BanghaBandhu), I reckon it's Otomat MK2E aka Teseo Mk2E.

I'd prefer this over the Atmaca as it has greater range, apparently exceeding 350 KMs.

But both are solid shouts anyhow.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

we can get doha class corvette with 120km aster-30 air defence system. problem is its only 3000 tons and not a frigate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Anyclue what's the warhead weight for Atmaca and Otomat Mk2E ?


Curious to see If MTCR will be an issue considering both missiles are around or above the 300 km limit.


F-6 enthusiast said:


> we can get doha class corvette with 120km aster-30 air defence system. problem is its only 3000 tons and not a frigate
> View attachment 766280



These new missiles are probably to refit the BNS BanghaBandhu.. that said, whatever they pick will probably be integrated into the new frigates too.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

DalalErMaNodi said:


> These new missiles are probably to refit the BNS BanghaBandhu.. that said, whatever they pick will probably be integrated into the new frigates too.


that makes sense.


DalalErMaNodi said:


> Curious to see If MTRC will be an issue considering both missiles are around or above the 300 km limit.


we'll probably buy MTCR compliant missiles at ~290km . *MAYBE *we can decrease the warhead and increase the fuel on those missiles , but that's just my imagination.

Deals should be done quietly , like how Egypt purchased 560km SCALPE missiles for their Rafale.

if we got stuff from china , they can give us things with >300km range , since they are not signatories to MTCR and don't give a damn about sanctions. problem is our friend is going to throw a hissy fit if we get anything from China , not to mention a long ranged AShm.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Avicenna

Just an appetizer.









MBDA details its new Teseo Mk2/E anti-ship missile - EDR Magazine


By Luca Peruzzi Building on the family of legacy Teseo anti-ship missiles with land-attack capabilities, known worldwide as Otomat, alongside



www.edrmagazine.eu










*MBDA details its new Teseo Mk2/E anti-ship missile*
13/05/2021 Marte, MBDA, MBDA Italia, Mk2/E, Otomat, Teseo
_By Luca Peruzzi_
Building on the family of legacy Teseo anti-ship missiles with land-attack capabilities, known worldwide as Otomat, alongside present and future technology developments, MBDA will provide the Italian Navy with the new generation Teseo Evolved weapon system, namely Teseo Mk2/E. The release by MBDA of a technical brochure in addition to the press release issued on 17 March, allow EDR On-Line to make a first analysis on the new generation missile.
‘The Teseo Mk2/E is the response’, according to the MBDA document, ‘to the operational need for shipborne application, facing threats evolution in the next twenty years and more’. *The new missile embodies state-of-the art technologies, capable to operate in both maritime and land strike scenarios.* It will progressively replace the in-service Mk2/A which, although subjected to overhaul activities, needs to be replaced to cope with new requirements and opponents defences. The Mk2/A overhaul will allow the Italian Navy to perform its anti-ship operational missions during the development phase of the Mk2/E. The new missile is being developed, and in the future will be produced, by MBDA Italia at its ASuW weapon system centre of excellence in La Spezia, which in the past gave life and support to the Otomat, Marte Mk2 and more recently Marte ER missiles families. The other two MBDA Italia’s sites, Rome and Fusaro will be involved in the development of the guidance seeker.


click on image to enlarge
Although no details have been issued by MBDA on the contract scope, according to information provided by the Italian MoD Multi-year Planning Document (Documento Programmatico Pluriennale, DPP) 2020-2022 published last October, EDR On-Line understood it covers the design, development, testing, qualification and industrialization of the new weapon system as part of the first phase of the programme. EDR On-Line also understood the contract, which was signed in late November 2020, will last 6/7 years up to the missile industrialization milestone. According to DPP 2020-2022, the first phase of the programme, which received the approval of the Italian Parliament late last year, requires €198 million of which €150 million funded. According to the same documentation presented in Parliament, the second phase of the programme regarding the life extension of in-service Mk2/A munitions, alongside the production of the new Mk2/E weapon is to run progressively in coherence with the development timeline of the new missile, to mitigate any potential and significant gap in the anti-ship capability of the Italian Navy. According to DDP 2020-2022, the overall programme requested budget is stated at €406.5 million, including the logistic support for the first decade.
“The Teseo Mk2/E has been defined and designed thanks to an intense collaboration between the Italian Navy and MBDA. This new anti-ship missile will mark a step-change in the Otomat/Teseo family, allowing it to keep up with ever evolving threats, and will feature advanced functions to support Italian Navy operations that will significantly increase the flexibility and operational value of its surface ships,” said Lorenzo Mariani, Executive Group Director Sales and Business Development and Managing Director MBDA Italia, commenting the announcement of the programme.
To satisfy Italian Navy requirements, MBDA Italia has conceived a completely new long range weapon system with an advanced dual-mode homing head and a state-of-the-art scalable warhead, relying on an advanced mission planning system, with a full mission control of the missile flight.
Based on released information and computer images, the Teseo Mk2/E will feature a transonic airframe with a completely new shape, alongside aerodynamic and flight control enhancements to provide increased manoeuvrability and survivability. The radar cross section is also expected to be controlled through shapes and possibly absorbing materials, while a new efficient propulsion package will increase the weapon range. According to MBDA, the MK2/E model will have ‘high-subsonic cruise speed and high-G terminal manoeuvrability with an effective range in excess of 350 km at sea-skimming level’. According to an author’s interview with the then head of the Italian Naval Armament Directorate in late 2019, this increased range would be obtained thanks to the adoption of a low bypass turbofan of undisclosed type, with structural fuel-tank and a new anti-g system package. Asked to confirm this information, MBDA didn’t answered.


click on image to enlarge
The less than 5 meters long airframe, which EDR On-Line understood being composite-made, has a forward inverted trapezoidal-shaped section while the aft part has a trapezoidal section to reduce the overall weapon system radar signature with midsection X-arranged foldable fixed-wings, a ventral inlet for the turbofan engine and four rear moving foldable surfaces and actuators to control the missile. The new weapon system features a single coaxial booster compared to the solution with two smaller boosters on the missile sides used by the Otomat family, with an overall length in the launching canister of less than 5.5 meters. The new powerful booster will be provided, EDR On-Line understood, by Avio of Italy which also contributes to Aster and more recently CAMM ER propulsion systems. This architectural solution not only reduces the missile installation footprint but facilitates a future potential deployment from vertical launching systems.
According to information provided during the Parliament programme approval process, *the missile system for the Italian Navy will use a new single-shot canister compatible with current Otomat inclined launcher platforms.* According to obtained information, it is square in size, features a frangible forward cover, and is based on Marte ER developments, making it significantly lighter than the Otomat re-usable canister. According to MBDA, the Teseo Mk2/E is suitable for installation on ships of any tonnage, and can be employed as part of coastal defence systems, further enlarging the potential customers market.
According to MBDA documentation, the weight of the missile ‘at the beginning of the cruise phase’, and therefore without the booster, is of 700 kg.
To cope with latest and future mission requirements to operate in complex scenarios such as the littoral environment, populated by shipborne and land-based air defence missile systems and electronic countermeasures, alongside with the maritime traffic on sea lines of communication as well as populated areas on land, the Teseo Mk2/E will feature, EDR On-Line understood, a state-of-the-art navigation and guidance systems centered on a new weapon control system with open architecture for further developments, together with a fully autonomous integrated INS/GPS. According to Parliament documentation this will feature the latest anti-jamming capabilities, will be compatible with both US and future EU Galileo constellations, and will include an advanced adaptive radar altimeter and a new-generation two-way data link system. The Italian MoD paid particular attention to operations in congested crisis areas providing the capability to control the missile mission up to the end of the engagement. MBDA Italia added a new miniaturized two-way data link system providing a state-of-the-art capability, relying on military satellite communication constellation, and focused on target update and reassignment, as well as mission abort.


click on image to enlarge
According to MBDA the terminal guidance is provided by a ‘state-of-the-art dual mode head section including both new coherent RF (radio-frequency) seeker with ECCM capability and E/O sensor for high precision engagement, for sea and land targets’. During the recent annual press conference with Italian journalists, Lorenzo Mariani, Executive Group Director Sales and Business Development and Managing Director MBDA Italia, explained that the contract indicates the new missile is to be equipped with a state-of-the-art but conventional RF seeker. However, as part of the same contract, a feasibility study was launched to verify in an already quantified but publicly undisclosed timeframe compatible with the missile development, the possibility to equip the new weapon system with an AESA (Active Electronically Scanned Array) seeker. The alternative solution would remain the conventional state-of-the-art seeker. The MBDA representative however highlighted that the company together with Leonardo, as the feasibility study is a common activity between the two groups, is accelerating it to demonstrate the feasibility and provide the cost estimates associated with the new solution. Although Mariani hasn’t elaborated in this contest, MBDA Italia has previously disclosed it has been working on new generation AESA-equipped seeker demonstrators. An undisclosed funding amount, according to the MBDA representative, is already allocated to the project but not contracted, while the estimated remaining requested funding is still to be found. The MBDA representative didn’t considered the remaining funding allocation as an issue due to the reduced costs compared to the whole programme but mostly important as the latter capability is a ‘game changer’ and key for maintaining industry cutting edge technology and national sovereignty, allowing Italy to offer the new generation seeker for future multinational programmes, namely the FC/ASW (Future Cruise/Anti-Ship Weapon) to which the Italian MoD has shown interest for the future.
Technological trends indicate that the seeker’s Ku-band is the most suitable for anti-ship scenarios with potentiality significant performance evolutions thanks to an architecture compatible with evolved front-end, namely the AESA antenna. No further details were provided about the feasibility study but EDR On-Line understood that MBDA and Leonardo have signed a partnership, supported by Italian MoD and Navy, for the development of the next generation AESA-based Ku-band seeker, Leonardo providing the AESA antenna and MBDA Italia the wideband digital receiver/processing back-end.
The other (E/O) sensor installed as part of the terminal guidance system is a semi-active laser (SAL) channel, allowing a highly precise engagement with third parties support of both land- and littoral-based targets, hence considerably reducing potential collateral damages.
The latter capability, together with the new two-way data link system provides, according to MBDA, ‘high hitting probability, even against fast moving targets at range’.
Another newly developed key component for the Mk2/E model is the ‘effective scalable semi-piercing/high explosive warhead’, says MBDA. Expected to be in the same 200 kg-range weight of the Teseo Mk2/A lethal package, the new insensitive warhead offers enhanced neutralization capabilities, and is fitted with an impact and proximity fuse. Together with the SAL guidance, the scalable warhead will contribute to plan missions in highly congested and populated areas.
The Teseo Mk2/E will also have an advanced mission planning system, with 4D way-points (space and time) with programmable time on target, as well as reduced reaction time to few seconds from mission preparation to target engagement in full controlled conditions,. Planned mission parameters can be modified during the mission according to the real time tactical picture. The mission planning will also offer salvo capability with simultaneous time on target (STOT) attacks. Thanks to the new navigation/guidance suite the new missile is indicated as ‘self-adapted sea skimming, with over-land fly capabilities’, allowing for a mixed sea-land overfly mission profile.
*The Teseo Mk2/E missile system will equip the next generation destroyer (DDX) and could replace the current Mk2/A version onboard FREMMs and Horizon type destroyers, said MBDA. *The new multi-purpose combatant offshore patrol vessels (PPA – Pattugliatori Polivalenti d’Altura), currently in production, are already fitted-for Teseo Mk2/E installation. *The long-range and dual-role capabilities together with the scalable warhead and mission control over full flight are key features that are expected to attract not only Otomat family users but also additional potential customers worldwide.*
Images courtesy MBDA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

Avicenna said:


> state-of-the-art scalable warhead

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Bilal9

F-6 enthusiast said:


> we can get doha class corvette with 120km aster-30 air defence system. problem is its only 3000 tons and not a frigate
> View attachment 766280



Istanbul class is around 3000 tonnes too (but is more heavily armed, given it is a frigate). Uses quad pack VLS loads (more than this Doha class). I like the configuration of the Turkish VLS. More discussion in that other thread about armaments and sensors.









Bangladesh could acquire Istanbul-class frigates from Turkey


https://www.defenseworld.net/news/30097/Bangladesh_Shortlists_Chinese__Dutch__Italian_and_Turkish_Shipyards_for_its__2_5B_Frigate_Project#.YP9Gd45KhPY Bangladesh Shortlists Chinese, Dutch, Italian and Turkish Shipyards for its $2.5B Frigate Project Our Bureau 06:52 AM, July 26, 2021 3208...



defence.pk





"I" Class will still be a lot cheaper than this Doha class built by Fincantieri. 3000 tonnes is even a little bigger than our lead ship BNS Bangabandhu (2500 tonnes). Doha class carries a medium weight heli (NH90) while Bangabandhu accommodates our light helis, we haven't purchased modern medium weight helis yet (Mi-171s aren't in my opinion).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

DalalErMaNodi said:


> That's actually Italian otomat.. I'm sensing otomat.. regardless both ATMACA and otomat are great.





DalalErMaNodi said:


> Considering that is the otomat MK2 block 4 (same one from BNS BanghaBandhu), I reckon it's Otomat MK2E aka Teseo Mk2E.





DalalErMaNodi said:


> Defseca has this thing where they hide clues in the photos featuring with the post..



Seriously? 😂 Picture is just for representation. Highly doubt Turkey will give us their new AShM's tech, forget Italy and Otomat MK2E which is also new. They will never share any tech with us. I think it will be the Chinese, they were supposed to jointly manufacture C-705 with Indonesia to build AShM but project was halted because of poor performance. So Chinese assistance can be expected, previously they assisted us to build IFF system for Type-56 corvette. It's still unclear what type of missile we will be developing as MoD didn't specify anything.
@Michael Corleone wonder what new fairy-tale DefSeca will read us. 



DalalErMaNodi said:


> MBDA has sea ceptor to offer as well as aster 15, any clue which one was offered ?



So far we saw MBDA UK offered us Sea Ceptor.



DalalErMaNodi said:


> Curious to see If MTCR will be an issue considering both missiles are around or above the 300 km limit.





F-6 enthusiast said:


> we'll probably buy MTCR compliant missiles at ~290km



If we are manufacturing it locally, we won't need to worry about the MTCR.



DalalErMaNodi said:


> I'd prefer this over the Atmaca as it has greater range, apparently exceeding 350 KMs.



IF we BUY the export version it will have <300km range.



DalalErMaNodi said:


> Anyclue what's the warhead weight for Atmaca and Otomat Mk2E ?





Avicenna said:


> Expected to be in the same 200 kg-range weight of the Teseo Mk2/A lethal package, the new insensitive warhead offers enhanced neutralization capabilities, and is fitted with an impact and proximity fuse.



Atmaca- 250kg and looks like Otomat Evo will have similar 210kg warhead.^^^



DalalErMaNodi said:


> These new missiles are probably to refit the BNS BanghaBandhu



LPC. But not a bad idea arming BNS BB with new missile.



Michael Corleone said:


> Antiship from MBDA anti air from the Turks probably



Both parties has chance. It could be like the Pakistani frigate.



F-6 enthusiast said:


> we can get doha class corvette with 120km aster-30 air defence system.



No one will proceed towards LR-SAM before getting MR-SAM.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SpaceMan18

The Ronin said:


> Seriously? 😂 Picture is just for representation. Highly doubt Turkey will give us their new AShM's tech, forget Italy and Otomat MK2E which is also new. They will never share any tech with us. I think it will be the Chinese, they were supposed to jointly manufacture C-705 with Indonesia to build AShM but project was halted because of poor performance. So Chinese assistance can be expected, previously they assisted us to build IFF system for Type-56 corvette. It's still unclear what type of missile we will be developing as MoD didn't specify anything.
> @Michael Corleone wonder what new fairy-tale DefSeca will read us.
> 
> 
> 
> So far we saw MBDA UK offered us Sea Ceptor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we are manufacturing it locally, we won't need to worry about the MTCR.
> 
> 
> 
> IF we BUY the export version it will have <300km range.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Atmaca- 250kg and looks like Otomat Evo will have similar 210kg warhead.^^^
> 
> 
> 
> LPC. But not a bad idea arming BNS BB with new missile.
> 
> 
> 
> Both parties has chance. It could be like the Pakistani frigate.
> 
> 
> 
> No one will proceed towards LR-SAM before getting MR-SAM.



Uhh even if we make it locally , I think the we gotta keep it within 300km range due to MTCR laws and I don't think Bangladesh is a powerful enough nation to skip on MTCR laws lol

I mean we're not in the MTCR I think , but just to be sure lol


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

SpaceMan18 said:


> Uhh even if we make it locally , I think the we gotta keep it within 300km range due to MTCR laws and I don't think Bangladesh is a powerful enough nation to skip on MTCR laws lol
> 
> I mean we're not in the MTCR I think , but just to be sure lol



If we assemble the missiles in Bangladesh, we have nothing to do with MTCR..

MTCR only applies to export of missile technology exceeding 300 KMs.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SpaceMan18

DalalErMaNodi said:


> If we assemble the missiles in Bangladesh, we have nothing to do with MTCR..
> 
> MTCR only applies to export of missile technology exceeding 300 KMs.



Nice , hopefully we eventually can manufacture longer range CMs to keep the dam Burmese at bay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

DalalErMaNodi said:


> MBDA has sea ceptor to offer as well as aster 15, any clue which one was offered ?


Last I heard sea ceptor demo was given, don’t know if that translates to reality


DalalErMaNodi said:


> Defseca has this thing where they hide clues in the photos featuring with the post..
> 
> Considering that is the otomat MK2 block 4 (same one from BNS BanghaBandhu), I reckon it's Otomat MK2E aka Teseo Mk2E.
> 
> I'd prefer this over the Atmaca as it has greater range, apparently exceeding 350 KMs.
> 
> But both are solid shouts anyhow.


Otomat inventories will be further upgraded 


F-6 enthusiast said:


> we can get doha class corvette with 120km aster-30 air defence system. problem is its only 3000 tons and not a frigate
> View attachment 766280


It’s a frigate alright… 20 years ago

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

The Ronin said:


> @Michael Corleone wonder what new fairy-tale DefSeca will read us


Just hope they will publish this news from a navy source and not hashed it in mind of ashiqur rahman or Syed amar khan or any other fake profile he uses

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

__ https://www.facebook.com/110131083879737/posts/376429987249844

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## SpaceMan18

DalalErMaNodi said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/110131083879737/posts/376429987249844



For some reason I don't feel like it's true lol


----------



## The Ronin

DalalErMaNodi said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/110131083879737/posts/376429987249844



Another "MRCA deal will be signed after general election" joke.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

DalalErMaNodi said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/110131083879737/posts/376429987249844


Lmao he thinks spending on a shipyard to build only 4 ships will somehow recoup the cost? Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

SpaceMan18 said:


> Eh probably we will get Chinese submarines lol


we might even end up with german submarines which i beleive was the original plan. who knows , after the recent spat with china.

wouldn't mind one of these tbh






DEFSECA going to see this post and be like '' yeah german subs are coming, confirmed delivery within 2027''

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

F-6 enthusiast said:


> we might even end up with german submarines which i beleive was the original plan. who knows , after the recent spat with china.
> 
> wouldn't mind one of these tbh
> View attachment 767658
> 
> 
> DEFSECA going to see this post and be like '' yeah german subs are coming, confirmed delivery within 2027''



Lmao true , honestly German subs fits us well


----------



## Avicenna

I'm gonna guess any further Type053H3 from China is not coming anymore.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Avicenna said:


> I'm gonna guess any further Type053H3 from China is not coming anymore.


I think they ran out of those. They want to sell older type 054 though

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SpaceMan18

Michael Corleone said:


> I think they ran out of those. They want to sell older type 054 though



Older Type 54 eh , hmmm if the price is right I guess we *could* get it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

SpaceMan18 said:


> Older Type 54 eh , hmmm if the price is right I guess we *could* get it



Yup if we can outfit those with new sensors and missiles then they should be serviceable. For a country with credible threats no worse than Myanmar at this time, it makes sense for volume assets. We need money for other infra.

For frontline assets we need better of course, like the Istanbul class.

@Michael Corleone did PLA Navy offer older 054's to us, do we know?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philip the Arab

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Curious to see If MTCR will be an issue considering both missiles are around or above the 300 km limit.


Nobody really sells anti ship missiles with 300+km range.

Atmaca warhead is 250kg
Otomat MK2E is around 200kg supposedly

Anti ship market is very crowded there is US, France, Italy, Sweden, China, Russia, Turkey, Ukraine, India and soon the UAE.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

F-6 enthusiast said:


> if we got stuff from china , they can give us things with >300km range , since they are not signatories to MTCR and don't give a damn about sanctions. problem is our friend is going to throw a hissy fit if we get anything from China , not to mention a long ranged AShm


China does abide by MTCR informally my friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

Philip the Arab said:


> China does abide by MTCR informally my friend.



I hate that rule.. I don't see why nations can't just provide ToT under the table and can paid for every single missile that is produced later

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> Yup if we can outfit those with new sensors and missiles then they should be serviceable. For a country with credible threats no worse than Myanmar at this time, it makes sense for volume assets. We need money for other infra.
> 
> For frontline assets we need better of course, like the Istanbul class.
> 
> @Michael Corleone did PLA Navy offer older 054's to us, do we know?


From what I heard we did toy with the idea of snagging two type 054 along with the last two type 053 h3 
I don’t think we’re going to buy any though as the first ships of the class had quality control issues in the beginning of their career

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Indos

Look what we got here......

---------------------

SEACAT promotes shared commitments to maritime partnerships, security, and stability in Southeast Asia. Signifying the largest iteration to date, 21 nations will participate, including Australia, *Bangladesh,* Brunei, Canada, France, Germany, India, Indonesia, Japan, Malaysia, Maldives, New Zealand, Philippines, South Korea, Singapore, Sri Lanka, Thailand, Timor-Leste, United Kingdom, United States, and Vietnam. 









21 Indo-Pacific Nations Kick Off 20th SEACAT Exercise - Naval News


Maritime forces from 21 Indo-Pacific partner nations including the U.S. Navy, U.S interagencies, and international organizations began the 20th iteration of Southeast Asia Cooperation and Training (SEACAT) in Singapore and virtually, Aug. 10.




www.navalnews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Avicenna

What a pathetic fookin article.









Bangladesh’s flirtation with Turkey to buy six warships may boomerang - Indianarrative


<p> Bangladesh’s reported flirtation with Turkey to buy new warships may come at a considerable political cost, and could boomerang.</p> <p> Dhaka is apparently discussing with Turkey the import of six Istanbul class guided missile frigates, Dhaka Tribune quoting website defseca.com. Frigates...




www.indianarrative.com






*Bangladesh’s flirtation with Turkey to buy six warships may boomerang*




Bangladesh’s flirtation with Turkey to buy six warships may boomerang(Credit: Reuters)

* India Narrative*
*Published: 24-07-2021 03:55 PM*
Bangladesh’s reported flirtation with Turkey to buy new warships may come at a considerable political cost, and could boomerang.
Dhaka is apparently discussing with Turkey the import of six Istanbul class guided missile frigates, Dhaka Tribune quoting website defseca.com. Frigates are warships that can play multiple roles but usually specialise in hunting submarines. The Turkish frigates can also perform anti-air as well as anti-surface warfare missions.

According to defseca.com , the Turkish Company STM is the frontrunner for the contract , beating competition from China, Netherlands and Italy.
Though the deal, if it comes through, will be part of a commercial transaction, analysts say that it can impose a considerable political cost on Bangladesh. Any critical military reliance on Turkey can be leveraged for political influence. The danger is particularly acute, as a resurgent Turkey under the Presidency of Recep Tayyip Erdogan is trying to gain an Islamist foothold in South and Central Asia, with Pakistan as the bridgehead. It is therefore likely that a deep military relationship can be used by Ankara to deepen its influence in Bangladesh in the Bay of Bengal zone.

India, Bangladesh’s special friend, is also unlikely to support strong political bonds between Dhaka and Ankara, which is a vocal advocate and Pakistan’s buddy in undermining India’s influence in Jammu and Kashmir. Any triangulation of Bangladesh, Pakistan and Turkey at New Delhi’s doorstep with overhang of China in the backdrop is therefore is unlikely to go down well in India
Developed under the MILGEM Turkish warship program, the Istanbul-class is a new generation of frigates.
The Turkish frigates can reach a 29 knots (54 km/h) maximum speed, with a maximum cruising range of 5,700 nautical miles.
The Istanbul-class frigate can operate for 15 days without refuelling, Dhaka Tribune reported.

Bangladesh Navy currently has two submarines, 115 surface ships, including smaller crafts and boats, including five guided missile frigates, two patrol frigates, six guided missile corvettes, among others, the daily said.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
4


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

Avicenna said:


> flirtation


Flirtation ? couldn't have found a better word ? come on. Journalistic standards in india are pretty low, they saw some ARMA-3 gameplay footage posted by a parody account on twitter and claimed that PAF A-10 (only US operates them) were operating in Pantshir. They also posted video of USAF F-15 doing the mach loop over Wales as PAF jets attacking Panthsir. This was done by respected mainstream media btw. 



Avicenna said:


> It is therefore likely that a deep military relationship can be used by Ankara to deepen its influence in Bangladesh in the Bay of Bengal zone.


And , how is that a bad thing for us ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## mb444

Avicenna said:


> What a pathetic fookin article.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bangladesh’s flirtation with Turkey to buy six warships may boomerang - Indianarrative
> 
> 
> <p> Bangladesh’s reported flirtation with Turkey to buy new warships may come at a considerable political cost, and could boomerang.</p> <p> Dhaka is apparently discussing with Turkey the import of six Istanbul class guided missile frigates, Dhaka Tribune quoting website defseca.com. Frigates...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indianarrative.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bangladesh’s flirtation with Turkey to buy six warships may boomerang*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bangladesh’s flirtation with Turkey to buy six warships may boomerang(Credit: Reuters)
> 
> * India Narrative*
> *Published: 24-07-2021 03:55 PM*
> Bangladesh’s reported flirtation with Turkey to buy new warships may come at a considerable political cost, and could boomerang.
> Dhaka is apparently discussing with Turkey the import of six Istanbul class guided missile frigates, Dhaka Tribune quoting website defseca.com. Frigates are warships that can play multiple roles but usually specialise in hunting submarines. The Turkish frigates can also perform anti-air as well as anti-surface warfare missions.
> 
> According to defseca.com , the Turkish Company STM is the frontrunner for the contract , beating competition from China, Netherlands and Italy.
> Though the deal, if it comes through, will be part of a commercial transaction, analysts say that it can impose a considerable political cost on Bangladesh. Any critical military reliance on Turkey can be leveraged for political influence. The danger is particularly acute, as a resurgent Turkey under the Presidency of Recep Tayyip Erdogan is trying to gain an Islamist foothold in South and Central Asia, with Pakistan as the bridgehead. It is therefore likely that a deep military relationship can be used by Ankara to deepen its influence in Bangladesh in the Bay of Bengal zone.
> 
> India, Bangladesh’s special friend, is also unlikely to support strong political bonds between Dhaka and Ankara, which is a vocal advocate and Pakistan’s buddy in undermining India’s influence in Jammu and Kashmir. Any triangulation of Bangladesh, Pakistan and Turkey at New Delhi’s doorstep with overhang of China in the backdrop is therefore is unlikely to go down well in India
> Developed under the MILGEM Turkish warship program, the Istanbul-class is a new generation of frigates.
> The Turkish frigates can reach a 29 knots (54 km/h) maximum speed, with a maximum cruising range of 5,700 nautical miles.
> The Istanbul-class frigate can operate for 15 days without refuelling, Dhaka Tribune reported.
> 
> Bangladesh Navy currently has two submarines, 115 surface ships, including smaller crafts and boats, including five guided missile frigates, two patrol frigates, six guided missile corvettes, among others, the daily said.




Hilarious..... whats india going to do? Throw a wobbly and put economic sanctions and not sell us $9bn worth of exports? Or perhaps refuse to sell us their military products..... umm wait

Nothing really will prevent natural alignment of muslim nations..... ramraj is not a friend just a geographical reality to be checked....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## leonblack08

Avicenna said:


> What a pathetic fookin article.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bangladesh’s flirtation with Turkey to buy six warships may boomerang - Indianarrative
> 
> 
> <p> Bangladesh’s reported flirtation with Turkey to buy new warships may come at a considerable political cost, and could boomerang.</p> <p> Dhaka is apparently discussing with Turkey the import of six Istanbul class guided missile frigates, Dhaka Tribune quoting website defseca.com. Frigates...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indianarrative.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bangladesh’s flirtation with Turkey to buy six warships may boomerang*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bangladesh’s flirtation with Turkey to buy six warships may boomerang(Credit: Reuters)
> 
> * India Narrative*
> *Published: 24-07-2021 03:55 PM*
> Bangladesh’s reported flirtation with Turkey to buy new warships may come at a considerable political cost, and could boomerang.
> Dhaka is apparently discussing with Turkey the import of six Istanbul class guided missile frigates, Dhaka Tribune quoting website defseca.com. Frigates are warships that can play multiple roles but usually specialise in hunting submarines. The Turkish frigates can also perform anti-air as well as anti-surface warfare missions.
> 
> According to defseca.com , the Turkish Company STM is the frontrunner for the contract , beating competition from China, Netherlands and Italy.
> Though the deal, if it comes through, will be part of a commercial transaction, analysts say that it can impose a considerable political cost on Bangladesh. Any critical military reliance on Turkey can be leveraged for political influence. The danger is particularly acute, as a resurgent Turkey under the Presidency of Recep Tayyip Erdogan is trying to gain an Islamist foothold in South and Central Asia, with Pakistan as the bridgehead. It is therefore likely that a deep military relationship can be used by Ankara to deepen its influence in Bangladesh in the Bay of Bengal zone.
> 
> India, Bangladesh’s special friend, is also unlikely to support strong political bonds between Dhaka and Ankara, which is a vocal advocate and Pakistan’s buddy in undermining India’s influence in Jammu and Kashmir. Any triangulation of Bangladesh, Pakistan and Turkey at New Delhi’s doorstep with overhang of China in the backdrop is therefore is unlikely to go down well in India
> Developed under the MILGEM Turkish warship program, the Istanbul-class is a new generation of frigates.
> The Turkish frigates can reach a 29 knots (54 km/h) maximum speed, with a maximum cruising range of 5,700 nautical miles.
> The Istanbul-class frigate can operate for 15 days without refuelling, Dhaka Tribune reported.
> 
> Bangladesh Navy currently has two submarines, 115 surface ships, including smaller crafts and boats, including five guided missile frigates, two patrol frigates, six guided missile corvettes, among others, the daily said.



Bhakt Ramu enjoyed the pleasure of low quality afeem when he embarked on the voyage to produce this masterpiece.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Look at Gobar Media attitude.

They can have nuclear subs, but we can't have conventional subs.

They can have destroyers but we can't have any frigates, or perish the thought, build some ourselves.

Just Amazing.....

In any case, the one in the image is not an Istanbul class vessel. It belongs to the Barbaros class.









TCG Kemalreis (F-247) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Destranator

Avicenna said:


> What a pathetic fookin article.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bangladesh’s flirtation with Turkey to buy six warships may boomerang - Indianarrative
> 
> 
> <p> Bangladesh’s reported flirtation with Turkey to buy new warships may come at a considerable political cost, and could boomerang.</p> <p> Dhaka is apparently discussing with Turkey the import of six Istanbul class guided missile frigates, Dhaka Tribune quoting website defseca.com. Frigates...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indianarrative.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bangladesh’s flirtation with Turkey to buy six warships may boomerang*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bangladesh’s flirtation with Turkey to buy six warships may boomerang(Credit: Reuters)
> 
> * India Narrative*
> *Published: 24-07-2021 03:55 PM*
> Bangladesh’s reported flirtation with Turkey to buy new warships may come at a considerable political cost, and could boomerang.
> Dhaka is apparently discussing with Turkey the import of six Istanbul class guided missile frigates, Dhaka Tribune quoting website defseca.com. Frigates are warships that can play multiple roles but usually specialise in hunting submarines. The Turkish frigates can also perform anti-air as well as anti-surface warfare missions.
> 
> According to defseca.com , the Turkish Company STM is the frontrunner for the contract , beating competition from China, Netherlands and Italy.
> Though the deal, if it comes through, will be part of a commercial transaction, analysts say that it can impose a considerable political cost on Bangladesh. Any critical military reliance on Turkey can be leveraged for political influence. The danger is particularly acute, as a resurgent Turkey under the Presidency of Recep Tayyip Erdogan is trying to gain an Islamist foothold in South and Central Asia, with Pakistan as the bridgehead. It is therefore likely that a deep military relationship can be used by Ankara to deepen its influence in Bangladesh in the Bay of Bengal zone.
> 
> India, Bangladesh’s special friend, is also unlikely to support strong political bonds between Dhaka and Ankara, which is a vocal advocate and Pakistan’s buddy in undermining India’s influence in Jammu and Kashmir. Any triangulation of Bangladesh, Pakistan and Turkey at New Delhi’s doorstep with overhang of China in the backdrop is therefore is unlikely to go down well in India
> Developed under the MILGEM Turkish warship program, the Istanbul-class is a new generation of frigates.
> The Turkish frigates can reach a 29 knots (54 km/h) maximum speed, with a maximum cruising range of 5,700 nautical miles.
> The Istanbul-class frigate can operate for 15 days without refuelling, Dhaka Tribune reported.
> 
> Bangladesh Navy currently has two submarines, 115 surface ships, including smaller crafts and boats, including five guided missile frigates, two patrol frigates, six guided missile corvettes, among others, the daily said.


Yes it might "boomerang": Turkey might build two and ask us to build the rest locally. How would our shipyards recover from such a debacle. 😥

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## SMX 3.0

mb444 said:


> Hilarious..... whats india going to do? Throw a wobbly and put economic sanctions and not sell us $9bn worth of exports?



Maybe open some barrages upstream.  But we can't lose that huge $8 billion worth of exports (2% of our merchandise exports, 1.3% of our total exports), eh?

Anyway, it's a pointless opinion piece from an obscure source. First Istanbul class frigate will only join service in 2023. The Bangladeshi yard which is to build these vessels isn't modernized yet & no orders have been placed yet for the frigate or the modernization. The program has still a long way to go before keel laying.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Avicenna said:


> What a pathetic fookin article.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bangladesh’s flirtation with Turkey to buy six warships may boomerang - Indianarrative
> 
> 
> <p> Bangladesh’s reported flirtation with Turkey to buy new warships may come at a considerable political cost, and could boomerang.</p> <p> Dhaka is apparently discussing with Turkey the import of six Istanbul class guided missile frigates, Dhaka Tribune quoting website defseca.com. Frigates...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indianarrative.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bangladesh’s flirtation with Turkey to buy six warships may boomerang*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bangladesh’s flirtation with Turkey to buy six warships may boomerang(Credit: Reuters)
> 
> * India Narrative*
> *Published: 24-07-2021 03:55 PM*
> Bangladesh’s reported flirtation with Turkey to buy new warships may come at a considerable political cost, and could boomerang.
> Dhaka is apparently discussing with Turkey the import of six Istanbul class guided missile frigates, Dhaka Tribune quoting website defseca.com. Frigates are warships that can play multiple roles but usually specialise in hunting submarines. The Turkish frigates can also perform anti-air as well as anti-surface warfare missions.
> 
> According to defseca.com , the Turkish Company STM is the frontrunner for the contract , beating competition from China, Netherlands and Italy.
> Though the deal, if it comes through, will be part of a commercial transaction, analysts say that it can impose a considerable political cost on Bangladesh. Any critical military reliance on Turkey can be leveraged for political influence. The danger is particularly acute, as a resurgent Turkey under the Presidency of Recep Tayyip Erdogan is trying to gain an Islamist foothold in South and Central Asia, with Pakistan as the bridgehead. It is therefore likely that a deep military relationship can be used by Ankara to deepen its influence in Bangladesh in the Bay of Bengal zone.
> 
> India, Bangladesh’s special friend, is also unlikely to support strong political bonds between Dhaka and Ankara, which is a vocal advocate and Pakistan’s buddy in undermining India’s influence in Jammu and Kashmir. Any triangulation of Bangladesh, Pakistan and Turkey at New Delhi’s doorstep with overhang of China in the backdrop is therefore is unlikely to go down well in India
> Developed under the MILGEM Turkish warship program, the Istanbul-class is a new generation of frigates.
> The Turkish frigates can reach a 29 knots (54 km/h) maximum speed, with a maximum cruising range of 5,700 nautical miles.
> The Istanbul-class frigate can operate for 15 days without refuelling, Dhaka Tribune reported.
> 
> Bangladesh Navy currently has two submarines, 115 surface ships, including smaller crafts and boats, including five guided missile frigates, two patrol frigates, six guided missile corvettes, among others, the daily said.


Indian journalism:
Bangladesh trading with Muslim countries: Islamist control over bd
Bangladesh trading with non India aligned countries: China control over bd 
Bangladesh trading with India: they’re looting us, ban their products

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## ghost250

International students from Bangladesh and Malaysia are learning the necessary skills to effectively fly the *RQ-11 #Raven*, a small hand-launched remote controlled #unmannedaerialaircraft, at NAVSCIATTS, September 9, 2021. The UAS Operations and Planning course is a four-week course that teaches essential skills and competencies required to operate the RQ-11 #Raven in tactical environments. (U.S. Navy photos by Michael Williams)
United States Special Operations Command (USSOCOM)
U.S. Northern Command
U.S. Indo-Pacific Command
U.S. Southern Command (SOUTHCOM)

















Bangladesh to receive Wasp UASs


Bangladesh is set to field the AeroVironment RQ-12B All Environment (AE) Wasp small unmanned aircraft system (SUAS), with a sources sought notification issued by the US...



www.janes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

ghost250 said:


> International students from Bangladesh and Malaysia are learning the necessary skills to effectively fly the *RQ-11 #Raven*, a small hand-launched remote controlled #unmannedaerialaircraft, at NAVSCIATTS, September 9, 2021. The UAS Operations and Planning course is a four-week course that teaches essential skills and competencies required to operate the RQ-11 #Raven in tactical environments. (U.S. Navy photos by Michael Williams)
> United States Special Operations Command (USSOCOM)
> U.S. Northern Command
> U.S. Indo-Pacific Command
> U.S. Southern Command (SOUTHCOM)
> 
> View attachment 776937
> View attachment 776938
> View attachment 776939
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bangladesh to receive Wasp UASs
> 
> 
> Bangladesh is set to field the AeroVironment RQ-12B All Environment (AE) Wasp small unmanned aircraft system (SUAS), with a sources sought notification issued by the US...
> 
> 
> 
> www.janes.com




Use for airstrike on hero alam's compound 😍😍

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## monitor

Turkish aselsal will deliver 5 SMASH bushmaster automatic Gun for Navya petrol boat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

Avicenna said:


> India, Bangladesh’s special friend, is also unlikely to support strong political bonds between Dhaka and Ankara



Ghanta special friend. Zero **** will be given whether they support or not. What can they really do? What could they actually do about our relation and purchase from China-Turkey? Why do you even care about some unknown Indian page's crying? 



SMX 3.0 said:


> Maybe open some barrages upstream.



Oh, so scary!! 😱 As if you already don't do that. 😏

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

monitor said:


> Turkish aselsal will deliver 5 SMASH bushmaster automatic Gun for Navya petrol boat.



Vendor page for these stabilized cannons. Good choice.






30 mm SMASH Remote Controlled Stabilized Naval Gun System | ASELSAN


30 mm SMASH Remote Controlled Stabilized Naval Gun System




www.aselsan.com.tr


----------



## ghost250

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442379424884662277

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Bangladesh Navy should have NC 212 to deploy sea mines 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443765861832069120

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Indos said:


> Bangladesh Navy should have NC 212 to deploy sea mines
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443765861832069120



@Indos, does Dirgantara make parts or assemblies for Airbus C-295? Bangladesh Army is planning to buy more C-295w's which it will standardize on - I believe. Army has one as medium airlifter but Coast Guard and Navy may also make it their MPA platform.

I am guessing many fuselage, wing and structural parts are common with CN-235 as C-295 is just a stretch of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Bilal9 said:


> @Indos, does Dirgantara make parts or assemblies for Airbus C-295? Bangladesh Army is planning to buy more C-295w's which it will standardize on - I believe. Army has one as medium airlifter but Coast Guard and Navy may also make it their MPA platform.
> 
> I am guessing many fuselage, wing and structural parts are common with CN-235 as C-295 is just a stretch of it.



DI makes parts but only do assembling and integration system works for C 295 ordered by Indonesia, except if Airbus Defense asks.........

After I see Indian C 295 deal so I see they only do assembling but not making any components so look like DI will get good amount of sales over that deal by making some parts of those 56 planes.

Here are the fuselage parts that DI makes to be shipped into Airbus Defense


Final Assembly Line, Delivery Center, Aerostructure Package (*horizontal and vertical tail plane, rear fuselage*), customer support (Service Center and Computer Based Training) for CN295.






PT. Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero)







www.indonesian-aerospace.com
















PT. Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero)







www.indonesian-aerospace.com

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Indos said:


> DI makes parts but only do assembling and integration system works for C 295 ordered by Indonesia, except if Airbus Defense asks.........
> 
> After I see Indian C 295 deal so I see they only do assembling but not making any components so look like DI will get good amount of sales over that deal by making some parts of those 56 planes.
> 
> Here are the fuselage parts that DI makes to be shipped into Airbus Defense
> 
> 
> Final Assembly Line, Delivery Center, Aerostructure Package (*horizontal and vertical tail plane, rear fuselage*), customer support (Service Center and Computer Based Training) for CN295.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PT. Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indonesian-aerospace.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 782605
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PT. Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indonesian-aerospace.com



Thanks Brother, very informative.

I hope Airbus increases parts sourcing for manufactured parts from DI Persero.

Labor costs at CASA Spain are probably a lot higher than in Indonesia. It is logical that Airbus source more Indonesian components.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Bilal9 said:


> Thanks Brother, very informative.
> 
> I hope Airbus increases parts sourcing for manufactured parts from DI Persero.
> 
> Labor costs at CASA Spain are probably a lot higher than in Indonesia. It is logical that Airbus source more Indonesian components.



Yup Airbus give many aerostructure jobs to DI, including for their biggest jumbo jet A 308 program

BD can also use CN 235 for MPA. CN 235 is now only being produced by DI as Airbus concentrate on C 295.

CN 235 MPA for Senegal






They can fly up until 11 hours















PT. Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero)







www.indonesian-aerospace.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Indos said:


> Yup Airbus give many aerostructure jobs to DI, including for their biggest jumbo jet A 308 program
> 
> BD can also use CN 235 for MPA. CN 235 is now only being produced by DI as Airbus concentrate on C 295.
> 
> CN 235 MPA for Senegal
> 
> View attachment 782784
> 
> 
> They can fly up until 11 hours
> 
> View attachment 782786
> 
> View attachment 782787
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PT. Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indonesian-aerospace.com



Yup CN235 is a very viable option for MPA at some point, for Bangladesh I'm sure. Like you said, it is supposed to have much longer endurance compared to C295.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xbat

Turkish Navy is not happy with cn235 mpa s, and never became from the first day


----------



## Avicenna

xbat said:


> Turkish Navy is not happy with cn235 mpa s, and never became from the first day



Why not?

What was the problem?


----------



## xbat

low payload, low endurance, narrow body where not comfortable for long missions etc, in the end find another platform

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

What about MC-27 MPA version


----------



## Indos

xbat said:


> low payload, low endurance, narrow body where not comfortable for long missions etc, in the end find another platform



Bigger planes do give more comfortable and longer endurance, but we are talking about Bangladesh where their only MPA is only 4 Dornier planes. Latest CN 235 is CN 235 NextG using winglet that will make the engine more efficient and has 11 hours endurance. 11 hours endurance is already using MPA configuration, I think that is enough for BD needs







Indonesia Navy keep ordering CN 235 MPA and one will be delivered soon


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436862035673817088

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Why not drones instead of MPA?


----------



## The Ronin

Indos said:


> Bangladesh Navy should have NC 212 to deploy sea mines



Not happening, that's already covered by Dornier 228. BN wants long range MPA. So other platforms will get more priority. But NC-212i might get standardized as the new light utility aircraft of army aviation to replace the Cessna 208. Looks like the only aircraft that fulfill all specifications. Do you think any other aircraft fulfill those specifications?



https://dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/notice/815.pdf





Michael Corleone said:


> Why not drones instead of MPA?



Two are different things. Both needed. Though BN currently has no plans for UAV.


----------



## Indos

The Ronin said:


> Not happening, that's already covered by Dornier 228. BN wants long range MPA. So other platforms will get more priority. But NC-212i might get standardized as the new light utility aircraft of army aviation to replace the Cessna 208. Looks like the only aircraft that fulfill all specifications. Do you think any other aircraft fulfill those specifications?
> 
> 
> 
> https://dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/notice/815.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two are different things. Both needed. Though BN currently has no plans for UAV.



Dorner 228 doesnt have ramp door by the way while NC 212 has ramp door which is needed for military operation.

We also have N 219 which has wider space than NC 212, this is that has same class with Dornier 228. Indonesian Navy has asked Indonesia Aerospace to make MPA version of it.






Just to see the use of ramp door beside for paratroopers and cargo ease










How come you are going to release this big mine using Dorner 228 ? They dont have ramp door like NC 212







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443765861832069120

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

Indos said:


> How come you are going to release this big mine using Dorner 228 ? They dont have ramp door like NC 212



That can be done with LR-MPA/ship/sub and those depend on BN's requirement. None of them are absolutely necessary for today's MPA.


----------



## Indos

The Ronin said:


> That can be done with LR-MPA/ship/sub and those depend on BN's requirement. None of them are absolutely necessary for today's MPA.



LOL, this is for quick measures, when a submarine is detected by ASW plane, it will usually be bombarded by planes releasing mines or torpedo, it will be too late if you use ships or submarines.

That NC 212 that release a mine is not an MPA, MPA doesnt release or store any mine, the plane should be in coordination with MPA

You said previously that this function is already covered with your Dornier which is illogical since Dornier 228 doesnt have ramp door, I dont say that MPA should have a ramp door, that is a different issue

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

CN 235 ASW with torpedos can also be a solution to hun submarine more effectively

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mb444

Indos said:


> LOL, this is for quick measures, when a submarine is detected by ASW plane, it will usually be bombarded by planes releasing mines or torpedo, it will be too late if you use ships or submarines.
> 
> That NC 212 that release a mine is not an MPA, MPA doesnt release or store any mine, the plane should be in coordination with MPA
> 
> You said previously that this function is already covered with your Dornier which is illogical since Dornier 228 doesnt have ramp door, I dont say that MPA should have a ramp door, that is a different issue




Whilst BN has increased surface assets greatly in the last few years our anti submarines capacity is rudimentary. This needs to be addressed with priority.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Destranator

I am a strong proponent of streamlining of equipment procurement and maintenance across the three services wherever possible.
Since the army is already operating the C-295, which is based off C-235, the army, navy and air force can consider variants of C-235/295 for tactical transport, gunship, AEW&C and armed maritime patrol/ASW and ariel refueling.
If ordered for three forces, we should be able to get some ToT.
C-235/295 could also be operated by other govt agencies for disaster management, transporting food and medical supplies to remote communities, forestation, border control, surveying, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

mb444 said:


> Whilst BN has increased surface assets greatly in the last few years our anti submarines capacity is rudimentary. This needs to be addressed with priority.





Destranator said:


> I am a strong proponent of streamlining of equipment procurement and maintenance across the three services wherever possible.
> Since the army is already operating the C-295, which is based off C-235, the army, navy and air force can consider variants of C-235/295 for gunship, AEW&C and armed maritime patrol/ASW respectively.
> If ordered for three forces, we should be able to get some ToT.



As I see Myanmar has difficult situation and projected to get minus 8 % economic growth this year, I still believe BD should look on long term perspective in term of its modernization program. Threat level is low even until 2030, but you guys need to see if Myanmar is able to fix their internal issues and become one of foreign investment darlings of East Asian countries. They have been able to post good economic growth during Su Kyi leadership.

Information technology is getting more important nowadays and you guys need to have defense equipment that can talk and send information to each other while headquarter can also get the data. 

There is of course Turkish and China option, but I want to share Indonesia option here.

We are developing Len Link and command system. Not easy to ask European or USA to use other communication system in their fighters or planes. This is why you see the link shows only KF21/IFX and CN 235/C 295 that can communicate to each other. There is also LEN IFF. Look like they think it is difficult to install it in our F 16 and Su 27/30


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1420253554405642241

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The Ronin

Indos said:


> That NC 212 that release a mine is not an MPA, MPA doesnt release or store any mine, the plane should be in coordination with MPA
> 
> You said previously that this function is already covered with your Dornier which is illogical since Dornier 228 doesnt have ramp door



Well, i find on the internet that P-8, P-1 and Il-38 can deploy mines. P-3 can deploy MK65 Quickstrike, Stonefish mine. Also there are MK56 and other Quickstrike series.

Sorry, there's a misunderstanding. When I said "that's already covered by Dornier 228", i was talking about the overall performance not the ramp and mine.

It makes no sense to buy an aircraft inferior to Dornier 228 just because it can launch a single 1 ton mine through a ramp door and that even needs coordination with a MPA.









Russian Pacific Fleet's Il-38 MPA Practice Offensive Mine Warfare in Sea of Japan - Naval News


A tactical exercise is being held in the Primorye Territory in Russia's Far East to practice complex maritime patrol aircraft (MPA) missions, the Russian Defense Ministry's press office said.




www.navalnews.com





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310843000239484928


Indos said:


> There is of course Turkish and China option, but I want to share Indonesia option here.
> 
> We are developing Len Link and command system. Not easy to ask European or USA to use other communication system in their fighters or planes. This is why you see the link shows only KF21/IFX and CN 235/C 295 that can communicate to each other. There is also LEN IFF. Look like they think it is difficult to install it in our F 16 and Su 27/30



We already have our own TDL and IFF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

British Duke class Frigate HMS Kent paid a visit to Chittagong. She is getting a bit long in the tooth and has been overhauled several times.

By the way, cringe as the Bangladesh Navy band plays, they sound a lot worse than any village UP dholwala marriage band. Shame! Very sad skills.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Avicenna

Bilal9 said:


> British Duke class Frigate HMS Kent paid a visit to Chittagong. She is getting a bit long in the tooth and has been overhauled several times.
> 
> By the way, cringe as the Bangladesh Navy band plays, they sound a lot worse than any village UP dholwala marriage band. Shame! Very sad skills.



Eh this one takes the cake!

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Avicenna said:


> Eh this one takes the cake!



I fell off my chair laughing! Ha ha ha  

I am sure, some of the Russian army band guys would have committed hara-kiri!! Abomination is too understated a word.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Avicenna

Bilal9 said:


> I fell off my chair laughing! Ha ha ha
> 
> I am sure, some of the Russian army band guys would have committed hara-kiri!! Abomination is too understated a word.



Haha look at Putin's face!

Oh man!

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Destranator

Avicenna said:


> Eh this one takes the cake!


I thought playing instruments is haram. 
Why didn't they just sing aloud the anthem with claps for beats? Would have been less insulting.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Avicenna said:


> Eh this one takes the cake!


Nothing compared to the butchering in Egypt


Avicenna said:


> Haha look at Putin's face!
> 
> Oh man!


Contemplating nuclear strikes 😂😂😂

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Destranator

Enjoy:








From @2:41:

Reactions: Love Love:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

Destranator said:


> Enjoy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From @2:41:


Man they nailed it 😍

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Avicenna

Michael Corleone said:


> Man they nailed it 😍



This is representative of where the West stands and then the rest of us.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Destranator

Avicenna said:


> This is representative of where the West stands and then the rest of us.


That"s okay, we will suddenly nail it in 2030.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Destranator

Bilal9 said:


> That is what you call skill.
> 
> Now look at Bangladesh Navy Band Players.
> 
> Itor methor, sweeper, peons have been handed horns and saxophones and asked to play.
> 
> No training, no ability to read music, nothing. Probably not even passed matriculation.
> 
> Navy Band ho gaya.
> 
> Now what foreign Navy *will have any respect about our Navy*? They're just polite and don't say anything about our pi$$ poor showing...
> 
> I doubt these Navy Band Guys even practice foreign anthems on a regular basis, or know how to play the Royal Navy Anthem (Rule Britannia) and "God Save the Queen". Idiots.
> 
> Did the Navy open a langarkhana, so any idiot could come and get Navy jobs and eat? Where are the standards?


These are all regular servicemen, not "peons' etc. I think this was an isolated case of poor showing. The military bands generally do orchestra reasonably well.


Skip to the orchestra parts:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal9

Destranator said:


> These are all regular servicemen, not "peons' etc. I think this was an isolated case of poor showing. The military bands generally do orchestra well.



The videos you included (Thanks) are good but because only bigger bands are used and the mediocrity therefore does not show as much.

Bhai my point was - whatever one's origin in life (could be low financial/social status) a Navy serviceman (or woman) needs to be groomed with the requisite training and resources (tools) to rise to the best of their ability. We have bad managers, not bad conscripts.

Somewhere the training/grooming process failed and the result is an extremely poor showing. We may pay them less at our navy's pay scale, but why will their talents be any less than what a US Navy conscript has?

Is IQ low?

If it is, then we can surely pick from better IQ candidates. Our population is (for Allah's sake) bigger than Russia and one third that of the US.

We simply have no excuse.

Our GDP per capita is better than that of India, most standards should be better than theirs too....

Participating in their republic day parade, it became apparent how bad our band standards are compared to theirs.

This "No-one-gives-a-shit" ism (lack of accountability) pervades everything in our National sphere and our national discourse.

No wonder the British bundled "Dogs and Indians" in the same class and did not want to allow them in their clubs. They knew what we are collectively made of.

Band-wise we need to try a lot harder....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Avicenna

Any prospect of BN getting used Type 23 from RN?

They seem to be taking them out of service.

Chile looks like its getting 3.









Type 23 frigate - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Bilal9

Avicenna said:


> Any prospect of BN getting used Type 23 from RN?
> 
> They seem to be taking them out of service.
> 
> Chile looks like its getting 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Type 23 frigate - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org



Interesting question.

The Type 23 that is visiting CTG had like three or so major overhauls and BMRE done. One was for the British engines (Paxman Valenta).

I honestly would not know how reliable these things are...


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> That is what you call skill.
> 
> Now look at Bangladesh Navy Band Players.
> 
> Itor methor, sweeper, peons have been handed horns and saxophones and asked to play.
> 
> No training, no ability to read music, nothing. Probably not even passed matriculation.
> 
> Navy Band ho gaya.
> 
> Now what foreign Navy *will have any respect about our Navy*? They're just polite and don't say anything about our pi$$ poor showing...
> 
> I doubt these Navy Band Guys even practice foreign anthems on a regular basis, or know how to play the Royal Navy Anthem (Rule Britannia) and "God Save the Queen". Idiots.
> 
> Did the Navy open a langarkhana, so any idiot could come and get Navy jobs and eat? Where are the standards?


Our armed forces orchestra isn’t that good. They’re regular drill beats guys so they’re only good with that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Guys I was looking at Turkey's latest addition Tuzla Class Patrol boats and they seem to be ideal next steps beyond what our Padma class offers as far as modern, nimble handling and more of a practical design. I think we can strike a deal with the Turkish yards that built these beauties. We already use Turkish remote controlled 30 mm guns in our Padma class, so we already have naval defence contacts/connections in Turkey.

Tuzla Class is a bit bigger and heavier (400 tons, Padma class is 350 tons). But the design is far more modern and we could get ToT from Turkey rather easily I'm sure. I don't know if there are new Chinese designs for patrol boats of this size/displacement. The Tuzla class looks very similar to Austal's Patrol 40/60 designs. Or maybe similar stuff from Damen, Fassmer and Lurssen...




















Tuzla-class patrol boat - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org













Tuzla Class 57 m Patrol Boat


The design, construction, and integration of the boats were realized by Dearsan and assisted by Turkish defense companies and universities.




en.defenceturk.net





This is what Mk.II of Padma Class has as far as armaments (for Bangladesh Navy and not Coast Guard):

1 × 30 mm Aselsan SMASH RCWS
2 × 12.7 mm STK 50MG heavy machine guns
FN-16 MANPADs
Naval mines

And in Tuzla class armaments are:


40 mm Oto Melara Twin compact gun,
2 × Aselsan 12.7 mm Stabilized Machine Gun with IR imaging and remote control capability (STAMP),
Roketsan ASW rocket launcher,
2x4 Depth charges


Of course armaments are customizable, but don't expect to mount C-802's on this thing.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghost250

New Dornior Do-228NG MPA of Bangladesh Navy conducted it's test flight.
This state-of-the-art aircraft is equipped with *Italian Seaspray 5000E AESA radar with a range of 360 km.* The Bangladesh Navy will get two such aircraft this year.






__ https://www.facebook.com/DTB2.O/photos/a.360801771164198/978822342695468

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Bilal9

ghost250 said:


> New Dornior Do-228NG MPA of Bangladesh Navy conducted it's test flight.
> This state-of-the-art aircraft is equipped with *Italian Seaspray 5000E AESA radar with a range of 360 km.* The Bangladesh Navy will get two such aircraft this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/DTB2.O/photos/a.360801771164198/978822342695468



So that makes it a total of 4 MPA aircraft we will have by now. Good going.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> The videos you included (Thanks) are good but because only bigger bands are used and the mediocrity therefore does not show as much.
> 
> Bhai my point was - whatever one's origin in life (could be low financial/social status) a Navy serviceman (or woman) needs to be groomed with the requisite training and resources (tools) to rise to the best of their ability. We have bad managers, not bad conscripts.
> 
> Somewhere the training/grooming process failed and the result is an extremely poor showing. We may pay them less at our navy's pay scale, but why will their talents be any less than what a US Navy conscript has?
> 
> Is IQ low?
> 
> If it is, then we can surely pick from better IQ candidates. Our population is (for Allah's sake) bigger than Russia and one third that of the US.
> 
> We simply have no excuse.
> 
> Our GDP per capita is better than that of India, most standards should be better than theirs too....
> 
> Participating in their republic day parade, it became apparent how bad our band standards are compared to theirs.
> 
> This "No-one-gives-a-shit" ism (lack of accountability) pervades everything in our National sphere and our national discourse.
> 
> No wonder the British bundled "Dogs and Indians" in the same class and did not want to allow them in their clubs. They knew what we are collectively made of.
> 
> Band-wise we need to try a lot harder....


Thank god the Mexicans had their own music to March with. Otherwise it would have been an embarrassment


Avicenna said:


> Any prospect of BN getting used Type 23 from RN?
> 
> They seem to be taking them out of service.
> 
> Chile looks like its getting 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Type 23 frigate - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


Quite old for main fleet. If we didn’t have the cutters, these would be a good fit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

I look forward to the day when our navy has this capability. Insha-Allah one day soon...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

The construction of five more Padma Class IPVs signed at KSY with Bangladesh Navy in late 2019 are proceeding apace, two are already in the water and will be handed over to BN in December. The other three are in various stages of being built. As well known these sport a 30 mm Aselsan Smash Gun and 2 x 12.7 mm CIS 50 Machine Gun as armament, which is way overkill for confronting fishing boats poaching fish from our waters (to assist the coast guard guys) or to catch smugglers/pirates. These have drafts for only 2m, I understand some of these (and maybe some LPC's as well) will be stationed at the new naval base at Payra port. One main keel assembly being placed on forms/supports shown. These are perfect for KSY, they can turn these things out like hot cakes in quick succession.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ziaulislam

Bilal9 said:


> I look forward to the day when our navy has this capability. Insha-Allah one day soon...


Bengladesh acquired two subs from china?


----------



## Bilal9

ziaulislam said:


> Bengladesh acquired two subs from china?



Bangladesh has two Mings (much older than this). I hope we can build Agosta 90Bs (or equivalents) someday...

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Destranator

Bilal9 said:


> Bangladesh has two Mings (much older than this). I hope we can build Agosta 90Bs (or equivalents) someday...


Makes no economic sense to build submarines for a country like Bangladesh which cannot afford dozens of submarines just yet. It would be an idiotic exercise to stroke nationalistic egos.
Submarines should be imported from a country which can achieve economies of scale to bring costs down without sacrificing quality.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Khulna Shipyard has started to participate in overseas Naval exhibitions and get-togethers to trumpet capabilities and attract business. Here is a story about our participation in Ankara International Defence Fair in Turkey before covid. No other way to keep our people employed...

*খুলনা শিপইয়ার্ড এখন আন্তর্জাতিক পরিমন্ডলে*
*আঙ্কারা ইন্টারন্যাশনাল ডিফেন্স ফেয়ার
নাছিম উল আলম | প্রকাশের সময় : ৮ মে, ২০১৯, ১২:০৪ এএম*





খুলনা শিপইয়ার্ড প্রথমবারের মত তুরস্কের রাজধানী আঙ্কারায় ‘ইন্টারন্যাশনাল ডিফেন্স ইন্ডাষ্ট্রিজ ফেয়ার-২০১৯’ এ অংশগ্রহণ করেছে। গত ৩০ এপ্রিল থেকে ৩ মে পর্যন্ত এ ফেয়ারে বাংলাদেশ নৌ বাহিনীর অধিভুক্ত খুলনা শিপইয়ার্ড তাদের নির্মিত বিভিন্ন সমর নৌযানসমূহের মডেল উপস্থাপন করে। খুলনা শিপইয়ার্ডের জিএম (ডিজাইন এন্ড প্লানিং) ক্যাপ্টেন এম শহিদুল্লাহ আল ফারুক (বিএন) এর নেতৃত্বে একটি প্রতিনিধি দল এ মেলায় অংশ নেয়।

বিশ্বের বিভিন্ন দেশের বিপুল সংখ্যক অংশগ্রহণকারী খুলনা শিপইয়ার্ডের প্যাভেলিয়ন পরিদর্শন করে প্রতিষ্ঠানটির সমর নৌযানসহ বিভিন্ন ধরনের মেরিটাইম সামগ্রী সম্পর্কে আগ্রহ প্রকাশ করেছে বলে জানা গেছে। তুরস্কের রাজধানীতে প্রতি দুই বছর অন্তর ‘ইন্টারন্যাশনাল ডিফেন্স ইন্ডাষ্ট্রিজ ফেয়ার’ অনুষ্ঠিত হয়।

এবারের মেলায় বাংলাদেশ সশস্ত্র বাহিনী ছাড়াও মার্কিন যুক্তরাষ্ট্র, যুক্তরাজ্য, তুরস্ক, রাশিয়া, পাকিস্তান, আজারবাইজান, চীন, কানাডা, ইন্দোনেশিয়া, দক্ষিণ কোরিয়া, সুইজারল্যান্ড, বসনিয়া, জর্ডান, ফ্রান্স ও জার্মানিসহ বিশ্বের আরো অনেক দেশ অংশগ্রহণ করে। ফেয়ারে অংশগ্রহণের ফলে খুলনা শিপইয়ার্ডের পরিচিতি আন্তর্জাতিক পরিমন্ডলেও ছড়িয়ে পড়ল।

১৯৫৭ সালে প্রতিষ্ঠিত খুলনা শিপইয়ার্ড স্বাধীনতার পরে ক্রমেই একটি রুগ্ন শিল্পে পরিণত হতে শুরু করে। দেড় শতাধিক কোটি টাকা লোকসান ও দায়দেনার এক পর্যায়ে প্রতিষ্ঠানটি বিরাষ্ট্রীয়করণের সিদ্ধান্ত গ্রহণের কার্যক্রম শুরু হয়। কিন্তু ক্রেতার অভাবে তা বিক্রি করাও সম্ভব হয়নি।

প্রধানমন্ত্রী শেখ হাসিনার নির্দেশে ১৯৯৯ সালের অক্টোবরে প্রায় ১৭৫ কোটি টাকার লোকসান ও দায়দেনা নিয়ে খুলনা শিপইয়ার্ড বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনীর কাছে হস্তান্তর করা হয়। এরপর থেকে আর পেছনে ফিরে তাকাতে হয়নি এক সময়ের লোকসানী প্রতিষ্ঠানটিকে। সব দেনা কাটিয়ে খুলনা শিপইয়ার্ড গত প্রায় ২০ বছরে ৫ শতাধিক কোটি টাকা মুনাফা অর্জনে সক্ষম হয়েছে। আর তা সম্ভব হয়েছে প্রতিষ্ঠানটির প্রতিটি কর্মকর্তা-কর্মচারী ও শ্রমিকবৃন্দের সততা, নিরলস প্রচেষ্টা ও আন্তরিকতার মাধ্যমেই।

খুলনা শিপইয়ার্ড ইতোমধ্যেই সাবমেরিন টাগ ছাড়াও বড় মাপের যুদ্ধ জাহাজ, সেলফ প্রপলড ক্রেন বার্জ, পেট্রোল ক্রাফট, হাইড্রোগ্রাফী সার্ভে ভেসেল, অয়েল ট্যাঙ্কার, কন্টেইনার ভেসেল, কার্গো ভেসেল ও যাত্রীবাহী নৌযান তৈরী ছাড়াও বিভিন্ন ধরনের নৌযান এবং ড্রেজারের পুনর্বাসনসহ মেরামত সম্পন্ন করেছে।

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Destranator

Bilal9 said:


> Not a question of nationalistic pride or ego. Just simple technical items and structures built by heavy industry which we should have started building a long time ago (hundred years) and which our large neighbor is always discouraging. Guess why?
> 
> They are lazy and mismanaged themselves and don't want any neighbors to exceed (or even get to half-capable of) what they have defence-wise. Ordering smaller countries around is their only hope of surviving as an economy. We Bangladeshis really have to drill that fact into our heads. Those who don't get this are either blind or clueless.
> 
> Always bribing our people up to minister level (most of these are Indian agents sitting in our ministries) so we keep importing from their large country. Only way to keep their economy alive, as no one else will buy their exported third rate products.
> 
> They are even dragging their feet in setting up machinery for Syedpur Rail Coach factory, for which we gave them a contract for five years ago. These people are our friends. Just imagine.
> 
> Plenty of their tambedars (sycophants) in Bangladesh too, backstabber fifth columnists, we slowly have to identify and neutralize.
> 
> And there is no economies of scale involved in *one-off* projects like this. Every sub built is built with imported specialized steel plates. Building subs should be possible by a nation of 160 Million, a people half the size of the US. Our labor costs are reasonable, we have built LPC's already and soon, frigates too. Nothing really far out as far as technology, just more specialized techniques of construction. Pakistan did this some twenty years ago, why can't we do the same now? Just need funding and experts (even if foreign) arranged to start this project. Need political will. Why should there be Bismillah-tey Galad?
> 
> We may not have funding for subs now, but having plans for it doesn't hurt. Why have a defeatist attitude all the time? I have worked with plenty of East Asians. None of them have the negative attitudes some of us Bangladeshis have.
> 
> And I will not listen to or argue with anyone about our need for new subs. This is beyond any argument. And they have to be built locally (period), just like Pakistan built them. You can't have people pulling your strings as far as arms go. Self-sufficiency is vital for defence - where practical and possible. No nation became a defence power by importing all of its arms.
> 
> We need modern attack subs - period, not just Mings as training subs. And importing them will never help our heavy engg. sector, only line the pockets more for our ministers. Bangladeshis are clueless people when it comes to following the interests of their own country.
> 
> Like I say, A nation of sheep will beget a government of wolves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Subs (especially those built locally) are our only guarantee of breaking through a naval blockade by any of our neighbors. Bangladeshis who oppose this do not understand strategic naval doctrine.* I am sure our Navy does, and it is in their plans. Otherwise they wouldn't build a sub base (or more).


Submarine building is not your run of the mill shipbuilding- it is one of the most complex endeavours of ship building, more complex than building aircraft as you have to account for both marine and air independent propulsion modes of operation. From integrating depth tanks to electrolytic oxygen generators, it is a very, very expensive and specialised field of work.

For a country that can only afford a couple of dozen submarines over the next 30 years, it makes no sense to build submarines locally as the cost will blow up beyond imagination.
We need submarine in numbers to be able to break naval blockades, and this can only be achieved by getting them on discounts from large builders.

BN has no plan to BUILD submarines - the submarine base is not intended for that purpose. Whoever told you that has no clue about what he is talking about.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Destranator said:


> Submarine building is not your run of the mill shipbuilding- it is one of the most complex endeavours of ship building, more complex than building aircraft as you have to account for both marine and air independent propulsion modes of operation. From integrating depth tanks to electrolytic oxygen generators, it is a very, very expensive and specialised field of work.
> 
> For a country that can only afford a couple of dozen submarines over the next 30 years, it makes no sense to build submarines locally as the cost will blow up beyond imagination.
> We need submarine in numbers to be able to break naval blockades, and this can only be achieved by getting them on discounts from large builders.
> 
> BN has no plan to BUILD submarines - the submarine base is not intended for that purpose. Whoever told you that has no clue about what he is talking about.



I don't think you have the right information and I have this on very good sources. 

Can we converse in Bengali?

যখন আমাদের সাবমেরিন নির্মাতাদের কাছে ছাড়া ক্রয়ের বিকল্প নেই এবং তাদের কাছে আপনি একজন বন্দী ক্রেতা হিসাবে রয়েছেন তখন আমি নির্মাতাদের কাছ থেকে ছাড় পাওয়ার যুক্তি দেখতে ব্যর্থ হচ্ছি ।

পাকিস্তান কেন ToT-তে তার নিজস্ব Agosta সাব বিশ বছর আগে তৈরি করেছে (এবং ToT-তে চাইনিজ সাব ও তৈরি করার পরিকল্পনা করছে) ? এই পেজ এ প্রথম ইমেজ টা দেখুন। এটা করাচী শিপইয়ার্ড এ তোলা পাকিস্তানী আগস্টা ৯০বি। 

আমরা ToT প্রদানের জন্য কিছু অতিরিক্ত ডলার হারাতে পারি, তবে আমরা দীর্ঘমেয়াদে জয়ী হব যদি এটি আমাদের জাহাজ/সাবমেরিন নির্মাণের সক্ষমতা বাড়াতে সাহায্য করে।

বিশ্বের সপ্তম বৃহত্তম জনসংখ্যার কোনও দেশকে কোনো কারণেই কেবল "হাল ছেড়ে দেওয়া" উচিত নয়।

সম্পূর্ণ সাবমেরিন একবারে আমদানি করা এবং এর জন্য সর্বোচ্চ মূল্য পরিশোধ করা বোকামি।

যখন আমরা স্থানীয়ভাবে অন্তত আংশিকভাবেও শ্রম যোগ করতে পারি - তখন ইউরোপীয়দের শ্রম যোগ করার জন্য অর্থ প্রদান করে কী লাভ ? আজকাল কোনো বড় অ্যাসেট কিনতে গেলে তা ToT না নিয়ে কেনাটা সবচেয়ে বড় আহাম্মুকী।

দেখুন আমাকে মাপ করবেন কিন্তু খুব সহজেই হাল ছেড়ে দেওয়ার এই মনোভাবটি অদ্ভুত যখন আমরা জানি যে আমাদের পাশের উপমহাদেশের দুটি বড় দেশই এটি সফলভাবে করেছে। ভারতের শিপইয়ার্ডের মান আমাদের থেকে বেশি নয়, যা ইতিমধ্যেই জানা আছে। পাকিস্তান শিপইয়ার্ডের মান ভালো হতে পারে, আমি জানি না।

ওরা যদি বিশ বছর আগে পেরে থাকে, আমাদের না পারার সম্ভাবনা আমি দেখিনা।

আমাদের বাজেট কি পাকিস্তান এর চাইতে এখন কম হলেও অতটা কম ? আমরা চাইলে লোকাল বিল্ড অবশ্যই প্ল্যান এবং ইমপ্লেমেন্ট করতে পারি।

যদি বিশেষায়িত সিস্টেমগুলি তৈরি করা কঠিন হয়, তবে সেগুলি সম্পূর্ণ সিস্টেম (AIP, সেন্সর) হিসাবে সম্পূর্ণ অর্ডার করা যেতে পারে এবং তারপরে স্থানীয়ভাবে সংযোজন করা যেতে পারে। তবে আমরা অবশ্যই স্থানীয়ভাবে সাবমেরিন Hull তৈরি করতে পারি, এতে আমার কোনো সন্দেহ নেই। পাকিস্তান ও তাই করেছে। ইন্টিগ্রেশন ও এক ধরণের প্রাথমিক ভ্যালু এডিশন।

বিদেশ থেকে পুরো সাবমেরিন একেবারে কিনলে শুধু সরকারী আমলাদের সুইস ব্যাঙ্ক একাউন্ট ই সমৃদ্ধ হবে। দেশের কোনো লাভ এতে হবেনা। দেশে সাবমেরিন বিল্ড হলে আমলারা ও পয়সা পেতো আর দেশের লোকজনেরও কিছু খাওয়া পরার সুযোগ হতো। এটা সিম্পল একটা চয়েস এর ব্যাপার।

@Atlas bhai আপনি কি বলেন ?

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Destranator said:


> Simple question, how many Agosta-90Bs has Pakistan managed to build in the last 20 years despite ToT?
> Exactly.



The number confirmed is three.

You could have googled this from Wiki yourself. 

And I was expecting an answer in Bengali. 









Agosta-class submarine - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Here is an American article on the Agosta-90B and other micro-subs for special ops.









Pakistan’s Submarine Fleet is a Navy SEAL’s Dream


Perfect for special ops.




nationalinterest.org





@Quwa bhai, can you please share details on Chinese subs that will be built via ToT in Pakistan? My Thanks in advance. I can't convince Bangladeshis that building subs locally is possible with ToT, they seem to think purchasing from overseas is only option. 

Here are the links I found on the Type-039A Yuan class (i.e. new "Hangor class") for PN. I believe eight are to be built at KSEW Karachi.









Pakistan's New Type-039B AIP Submarines: Image Shows Shipyard Expansion - Naval News


New construction halls and dry dock in Karachi are taking shape. Although official details are scarce, we understand that the new site will be for the local construction of Type-039B AIP submarines for the Pakistan Navy.




www.navalnews.com


----------



## Bilal9

To all Bangladeshi posters, please read up on the Turkish upgrades to Pakistan's Agosta 90B's and why these are a game changer stopgap prior to 039A Chinese Yuan class subs built in Pakistan. Pakistan is in the middle of a major Naval build-spree which includes corvettes, two types of frigates and of course subs.









Quwa


Pakistan Defence News Coverage & Analysis




quwa.org


----------



## Avicenna

Let's say some Type 23 Frigates do come from the RN.

The question is....What will be the ASM used by BN?

The Harpoons are old and the RN was looking for a replacement.

Also, I doubt BN would even get access, as I think some agreements need to be in place before any transfer of the Harpoon to Bangladesh.

So then which is it?

Exocet? In light of recent events.

Otomat? Since we already use it?

ATMACA?

Interesting topic IMO.

Have a look at below to get some background info:









Babcock to continue Harpoon in-service support for the Royal Navy - Naval News


Babcock International announced that it has been awarded a further year contract extension to continue in-service support to the Harpoon Missile System for the Royal Navy.




www.navalnews.com


----------



## Destranator

Avicenna said:


> Let's say some Type 23 Frigates do come from the RN.
> 
> The question is....What will be the ASM used by BN?
> 
> The Harpoons are old and the RN was looking for a replacement.
> 
> Also, I doubt BN would even get access, as I think some agreements need to be in place before any transfer of the Harpoon to Bangladesh.
> 
> So then which is it?
> 
> Exocet? In light of recent events.
> 
> Otomat? Since we already use it?
> 
> ATMACA?
> 
> Interesting topic IMO.
> 
> Have a look at below to get some background info:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babcock to continue Harpoon in-service support for the Royal Navy - Naval News
> 
> 
> Babcock International announced that it has been awarded a further year contract extension to continue in-service support to the Harpoon Missile System for the Royal Navy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.navalnews.com


I would avoid American red tape. A combination of Sea Eagles (supersonic) and ATMACA (~250km range) would be good.


----------



## VikingRaider

Bilal9 said:


> Bangladesh has two Mings (much older than this). I hope we can build Agosta 90Bs (or equivalents) someday...





Bilal9 said:


> I don't think you have the right information and I have this on very good sources.
> 
> Can we converse in Bengali?
> 
> যখন আমাদের সাবমেরিন নির্মাতাদের কাছে ছাড়া ক্রয়ের বিকল্প নেই এবং তাদের কাছে আপনি একজন বন্দী ক্রেতা হিসাবে রয়েছেন তখন আমি নির্মাতাদের কাছ থেকে ছাড় পাওয়ার যুক্তি দেখতে ব্যর্থ হচ্ছি ।
> 
> পাকিস্তান কেন ToT-তে তার নিজস্ব Agosta সাব বিশ বছর আগে তৈরি করেছে (এবং ToT-তে চাইনিজ সাব ও তৈরি করার পরিকল্পনা করছে) ? এই পেজ এ প্রথম ইমেজ টা দেখুন। এটা করাচী শিপইয়ার্ড এ তোলা পাকিস্তানী আগস্টা ৯০বি।
> 
> আমরা ToT প্রদানের জন্য কিছু অতিরিক্ত ডলার হারাতে পারি, তবে আমরা দীর্ঘমেয়াদে জয়ী হব যদি এটি আমাদের জাহাজ/সাবমেরিন নির্মাণের সক্ষমতা বাড়াতে সাহায্য করে।
> 
> বিশ্বের সপ্তম বৃহত্তম জনসংখ্যার কোনও দেশকে কোনো কারণেই কেবল "হাল ছেড়ে দেওয়া" উচিত নয়।
> 
> সম্পূর্ণ সাবমেরিন একবারে আমদানি করা এবং এর জন্য সর্বোচ্চ মূল্য পরিশোধ করা বোকামি।
> 
> যখন আমরা স্থানীয়ভাবে অন্তত আংশিকভাবেও শ্রম যোগ করতে পারি - তখন ইউরোপীয়দের শ্রম যোগ করার জন্য অর্থ প্রদান করে কী লাভ ? আজকাল কোনো বড় অ্যাসেট কিনতে গেলে তা ToT না নিয়ে কেনাটা সবচেয়ে বড় আহাম্মুকী।
> 
> দেখুন আমাকে মাপ করবেন কিন্তু খুব সহজেই হাল ছেড়ে দেওয়ার এই মনোভাবটি অদ্ভুত যখন আমরা জানি যে আমাদের পাশের উপমহাদেশের দুটি বড় দেশই এটি সফলভাবে করেছে। ভারতের শিপইয়ার্ডের মান আমাদের থেকে বেশি নয়, যা ইতিমধ্যেই জানা আছে। পাকিস্তান শিপইয়ার্ডের মান ভালো হতে পারে, আমি জানি না।
> 
> ওরা যদি বিশ বছর আগে পেরে থাকে, আমাদের না পারার সম্ভাবনা আমি দেখিনা।
> 
> আমাদের বাজেট কি পাকিস্তান এর চাইতে এখন কম হলেও অতটা কম ? আমরা চাইলে লোকাল বিল্ড অবশ্যই প্ল্যান এবং ইমপ্লেমেন্ট করতে পারি।
> 
> যদি বিশেষায়িত সিস্টেমগুলি তৈরি করা কঠিন হয়, তবে সেগুলি সম্পূর্ণ সিস্টেম (AIP, সেন্সর) হিসাবে সম্পূর্ণ অর্ডার করা যেতে পারে এবং তারপরে স্থানীয়ভাবে সংযোজন করা যেতে পারে। তবে আমরা অবশ্যই স্থানীয়ভাবে সাবমেরিন Hull তৈরি করতে পারি, এতে আমার কোনো সন্দেহ নেই। পাকিস্তান ও তাই করেছে। ইন্টিগ্রেশন ও এক ধরণের প্রাথমিক ভ্যালু এডিশন।
> 
> বিদেশ থেকে পুরো সাবমেরিন একেবারে কিনলে শুধু সরকারী আমলাদের সুইস ব্যাঙ্ক একাউন্ট ই সমৃদ্ধ হবে। দেশের কোনো লাভ এতে হবেনা। দেশে সাবমেরিন বিল্ড হলে আমলারা ও পয়সা পেতো আর দেশের লোকজনেরও কিছু খাওয়া পরার সুযোগ হতো। এটা সিম্পল একটা চয়েস এর ব্যাপার।
> 
> @Atlas bhai আপনি কি বলেন ?


@Bilal9 ভাই, পুরা মেসেজে তো দ্বিমত করার কোন সুযোগই পেলাম না।

এখানেই কে যেন বলেছিল যে আমরা নাকি ৬-৮ টা সাবমেরিনের অধিকারী হব।

তাহলে কি বাকিগুলা দেশে বানাবার প্ল্যানই করেছে সরকার? এটা হলে আসলেই খুব ভাল হবে।

আমাদের জিও পলিটিক্যাল লোকেশন আমাদের কোনভাবেই পর নির্ভরশীল হতে উৎসাহিত করে না।

ন্যাভাল ব্লকেড ঠেকাতে সাবমেরিন অতুলনীয়!

সাথে এয়ার ক্রাফট গুলাও আছে। তাই ইউরো ফাইটার টাইফুন আমার পছন্দ। এখানেও Tot লাগবে যেন পরে দেশেই বানাতে পারি।

তবে আবার বলি, কোন ভাবেই Rafale নয়! দেশ নিয়ে পরীক্ষা নিরীক্ষা অনেক হইছে এই ৫০ বছরে।

এখনও এই আওয়ামী বদমাইশ লীগ সরকার কে সমর্থন করছি শুধু মাত্র তারা সামরিক বাহিনীর আর বিদ্যুতের ব্যাপক উন্নয়ন করেছে বলে!

@Bilal9 ভাই!

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

Destranator said:


> how many Agosta-90Bs has Pakistan managed to build in the last 20 years despite ToT?
> Exactly.


TOT is not only to build more subs but it also reduces maintenance costs significantly.Imagine if we had not got TOT,had France allowed us to put Nuclear cruise missiles on it? we got TOT so now we have know how about its systems.we also started project to build mini submarines.We acquired Hangor subs with tot and according to previous cheif of naval staff
Pakistan will become submarines manufacturer country after this tot.

Turks got TOT from Germany now they are building their own submarines.

Edit: so I want to say that you operate a submarine for so many years,tot helps to cut down the maintenance costs significantly and gives your men some know how about the systems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Destranator

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> TOT is not only to build more subs but it also reduces maintenance costs significantly.Imagine if we had not got TOT,had France allowed us to put Nuclear cruise missiles on it? we got TOT so now we have know how about its systems.we also started project to build mini submarines.We acquired Hangor subs with tot and according to previous cheif of naval staff
> Pakistan will become submarines manufacturer country after this tot.
> 
> Turks got TOT from Germany now they are building their own submarines.
> 
> Edit: so I want to say that you operate a submarine for so many years,tot helps to cut down the maintenance costs significantly and gives your men some know how about the systems.


There is nothing wrong with ToT itself. MRO should happen locally.
The challenge is with building new subs. Cost blow outs with submarine building are extremely common. A cost blow out will hurt BN's overall expansion severely.


----------



## Bilal9

Atlas said:


> @Bilal9 ভাই, পুরা মেসেজে তো দ্বিমত করার কোন সুযোগই পেলাম না।
> 
> এখানেই কে যেন বলেছিল যে আমরা নাকি ৬-৮ টা সাবমেরিনের অধিকারী হব।
> 
> তাহলে কি বাকিগুলা দেশে বানাবার প্ল্যানই করেছে সরকার? এটা হলে আসলেই খুব ভাল হবে।
> 
> আমাদের জিও পলিটিক্যাল লোকেশন আমাদের কোনভাবেই পর নির্ভরশীল হতে উৎসাহিত করে না।
> 
> ন্যাভাল ব্লকেড ঠেকাতে সাবমেরিন অতুলনীয়!
> 
> সাথে এয়ার ক্রাফট গুলাও আছে। তাই ইউরো ফাইটার টাইফুন আমার পছন্দ। এখানেও Tot লাগবে যেন পরে দেশেই বানাতে পারি।
> 
> তবে আবার বলি, কোন ভাবেই Rafale নয়! দেশ নিয়ে পরীক্ষা নিরীক্ষা অনেক হইছে এই ৫০ বছরে।
> 
> এখনও এই আওয়ামী বদমাইশ লীগ সরকার কে সমর্থন করছি শুধু মাত্র তারা সামরিক বাহিনীর আর বিদ্যুতের ব্যাপক উন্নয়ন করেছে বলে!
> 
> @Bilal9 ভাই!



*ন্যাভাল ব্লকেড ঠেকানো আর defeat করা আমাদের এক নাম্বার প্রায়োরিটি হওয়া উচিৎ। এটাকে বাংলাদেশে অনেকেই গুরুত্ব দেননা। *

তিনটা জিনিস খেয়াল রাখতে হবে :

১. সাবমেরিন বা মিজেট সাবমেরিন তৈরি করে ফোর্স রেডি রাখা
২. এন্টি সাব ক্যাপাবিলিটি ঠিক রাখা (ডিপিং সোনার সহ হেলিকপ্টার অথবা দূরপাল্লার ASW বিমান) বহরে যুক্ত করা
৩. দূরপাল্লার মেরিন এটাক ফাইটার মেরিন মিসাইল সহ বহরে যুক্ত করা (এক্সওসেট জাতীয় sea স্কিমিং মিসাইল)

এই তিনটি জিনিস ঠিক রাখতে পারলে ভারত বা বার্মা আমাদের সাথে কোনো ফাজলামো করার সাহস পাবেনা।

পাকিস্তানের বিরাট মিজেট সাব প্রোগ্রাম আছে, আমি ওপরে ন্যাশনাল ইন্টারেস্ট ম্যাগাজিনের লিংক দিয়েছি ওটাতে দেখতে পাবেন ওদের কি কি আছে। দেখেন উত্তর কোরিয়ান ইয়োনো ক্লাস মিজেট সাব একটা বা দুটা টরপেডো বহন করে থাকে। এগুলো আমাদের জন্য খুবই উপযোগী। বানাতে টাকা বা শ্রম কোনোটারই দরকার তেমন একটা পড়েনা। তবে আমরা বানাই না কেন? সরকারের অকালকুষ্মান্ডতা আর বিবেচনার অভাব। গরু গাধা দিয়ে দেশ চালালে যা হয় আরকি।








ক্যাপশন ভুল, এটা উত্তর কোরিয়ার মিনি সাব, ইয়োনো ক্লাস, যা ইরানে কপি করা হয়েছে।






Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> TOT is not only to build more subs but it also reduces maintenance costs significantly.Imagine if we had not got TOT,had France allowed us to put Nuclear cruise missiles on it? we got TOT so now we have know how about its systems.we also started project to build mini submarines.We acquired Hangor subs with tot and according to previous cheif of naval staff
> Pakistan will become submarines manufacturer country after this tot.
> 
> Turks got TOT from Germany now they are building their own submarines.
> 
> Edit: so I want to say that you operate a submarine for so many years,tot helps to cut down the maintenance costs significantly and gives your men some know how about the systems.



Whats your opinion about North Korean Yono class 130 ton midget sub which Iranians copied? They confront a hugely sophisticated navy and it was a good move. Images above. Won't be money or labor intensive to fabricate.






Yono-class submarine - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Destranator said:


> There is nothing wrong with ToT itself. MRO should happen locally.
> The challenge is with building new subs. Cost blow outs with submarine building are extremely common. A cost blow out will hurt BN's overall expansion severely.



None of us here in PDF are deciders of BN budget. Those concerns are not any more valid than for other builds that BN has planned or will pursue.

I seriously believe BN should first pursue a midget sub program of some sort (cost and technical challenges are negligible relatively speaking) and they are a great bang for the buck, as shown by Pakistan pursuing them. Only difference in having midget subs is range and endurance, which are none-issue in our case in Bay of Bengal, as it is in Pakistan's marine territory that they defend. Pakistan had midget sub program even before 1971.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

Bilal9 said:


> *ন্যাভাল ব্লকেড ঠেকানো আর defeat করা আমাদের এক নাম্বার প্রায়োরিটি হওয়া উচিৎ। এটাকে বাংলাদেশে অনেকেই গুরুত্ব দেননা। *


তাতে কি? আমাদের দেশের অনেক লোক আগে এটাও মনে করতেন যে এ দেশে সামরিক বাহিনীরই দরকার নাই। যারা না বুঝে করতেন তাঁরা আজ বাস্তবতা বুঝে সামরিক বাহিনীর ফ্যান হয়ে গেছেন।

তাই যারা বুঝছেন না ন্যাভাল ব্লকেডের গুরত্ব তারা অচিরেই বুঝে যাবেন।

আর তাছাড়াও আমরা ( সিভিলিয়ান) কি গুরত্ব দিলাম বা না দিলাম, সেভাবে তো আর সামরিক বাহিনী এবং সামরিক গোয়েন্দারা প্রস্তুতি নিবেন না।

ডাক্তার তো আর রোগির কাছে শিখে তার চিকিৎসা করবে না। ( নাকি মোল্লা @Michael Corleone সেইটাই করতে চান?  )




Bilal9 said:


> তিনটা জিনিস খেয়াল রাখতে হবে :
> 
> ১. সাবমেরিন বা মিজেট সাবমেরিন তৈরি করে ফোর্স রেডি রাখা
> ২. এন্টি সাব ক্যাপাবিলিটি ঠিক রাখা (ডিপিং সোনার সহ হেলিকপ্টার অথবা দূরপাল্লার ASW বিমান) বহরে যুক্ত করা
> ৩. দূরপাল্লার মেরিন এটাক ফাইটার মেরিন মিসাইল সহ বহরে যুক্ত করা (এক্সওসেট জাতীয় sea স্কিমিং মিসাইল)
> 
> এই তিনটি জিনিস ঠিক রাখতে পারলে ভারত বা বার্মা আমাদের সাথে কোনো ফাজলামো করার সাহস পাবেনা।


খুব ভাল পয়েন্ট গুলি। তাছাড়াও ভারতের এয়ারক্রাফট ক্যারিয়ারও আছে। এগুলো ঠেকানোর জন্য পর্যাপ্ত ব্যবস্থা নেয়া উচিত। তাই যুদ্ধবিমান এমন হয়ে হবে যেগুলা সমুদ্রে সাপোর্ট দেয় বেশি।

তাই আমার মনে হয় মিলে মিশে বিমান কেনা উচিত, একদিনে হবে না, আস্তে আস্তে হলেও সব মাথায় রাখা উচিত।

তবে আমি মনে করি বাংলাদেশ ভবিষ্যতে যুদ্ধ বিমান বানাবে। ডিফেন্স আপডেট বাংলাদেশ নামের চ্যানেলের একটা ভিডিও অনকে দিন আগে দিয়েছিলাম এখানে।

আরেকটা কথা বিলাল ভাই। আমি মনে করি আন্তর্জাতিক খেলায় মিয়ানমান জাস্ট একটা দাবার ঘুটি ছাড়া আর কিছু না। এদের ভয়ের কিছু নাই।

আমাদের মুল প্রস্তুতি হবে ভারত কেন্দ্রিক। সমস্যা যা আসার ভারতের দিক থেকেই আসবে ভবিষ্যতে!

মিয়ানমার কে ( ব্যাকআপ ছাড়া একা আসলে) এখনই খুব ভাল ভাবে ট্যাকল দেয়ার ক্ষমতা আমাদের আছে।

আর মিয়ানমার হবে আসলে আমাদের জন্য চীনের সীমান্ত। একটু গভীর ভাবে ভেবে দেখার অনুরোধ জানাচ্ছি আপনাকে। কাজেই বাংলাদেশ কোনভানেই এদের সাথে শত্রুতা করবে না বলেই মনে হয় আমার, কারন এরা আসলে চীনের এক্সটেনশন!

(রোহিঙ্গা সমস্যা এক পাশে সরিয়ে রেখে ভাবুন। ওটার সহসাই কোন সমাধান আসবে না, সময় লাগবে। তাই ওটা তোলা থাক আন্তর্জাতিক খেলার জন্য!)




Bilal9 said:


> পাকিস্তানের বিরাট মিজেট সাব প্রোগ্রাম আছে, আমি ওপরে ন্যাশনাল ইন্টারেস্ট ম্যাগাজিনের লিংক দিয়েছি ওটাতে দেখতে পাবেন ওদের কি কি আছে। দেখেন উত্তর কোরিয়ান ইয়োনো ক্লাস মিজেট সাব একটা বা দুটা টরপেডো বহন করে থাকে। এগুলো আমাদের জন্য খুবই উপযোগী। বানাতে টাকা বা শ্রম কোনোটারই দরকার তেমন একটা পড়েনা। তবে আমরা বানাই না কেন? সরকারের অকালকুষ্মান্ডতা আর বিবেচনার অভাব। গরু গাধা দিয়ে দেশ চালালে যা হয় আরকি।


জি দেখব। আর আমি মনে করি যে ইনশাল্লাহ আস্তে আস্তে সব অর্জনের দিকে আমরা যাব। এর জন্যে দরকার ছিল একটা স্থিতিশীল সরকার যেটা দীর্ঘ মেয়াদে ক্ষমতায় থাকবে।

দেখেন ২০৩০ সাল তো আসেনি এখনো। আশা করি ঠিক দিকেই এগুচ্ছে দেশ।

সামনে লীগ হয়ত দুই দিকে ভাগ হয়ে যেতে পারে, চেতনা পন্থী আর বাংলাদেশ পন্থী। ইতিমধ্যেই ১৪ দল হাসিনার সমালোচনা করতেছে।

মুরাদ করতেছে রাষ্ট্র ধর্মের। তবে এগুলার দরকার আছে। আওয়ামী লীগের পরিশুদ্ধির দরকার আছে।

এতে ভারত পন্থী আর ভারত বিরোধী দুই দলে ভাগ হতে পারে।

এতে করে ভারত পন্থী দের ক্ষমতা অনেক হ্রাস পাবে।

বাকি দল গুলার প্রায় সবই তো ডিফল্ট হিসাবে ভারত বিরোধী! যদিও বিভিষণ থাকতে পারে, তবে সেটা ভিন্ন বিতর্ক! 

আশা করি ভারতের দিন শেষ হয়ে আসছে আমাদের রাজনীতি তে।

এখন খালি দোয়া রাখেন আল্লাহর কাছে।

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Destranator

Bilal9 said:


> None of us here in PDF are deciders of BN budget. Those concerns are not any more valid than for other builds that BN has planned or will pursue.
> 
> I seriously believe BN should first pursue a midget sub program of some sort (cost and technical challenges are negligible relatively speaking) and they are a great bang for the buck, as shown by Pakistan pursuing them. Only difference in having midget subs is range and endurance, which are none-issue in our case in Bay of Bengal, as it is in Pakistan's marine territory that they defend. Pakistan had midget sub program even before 1971.


Midget subs and subs are different ball games. 
BN should R&D and build midget subs no dramas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Atlas said:


> তাতে কি? আমাদের দেশের অনেক লোক আগে এটাও মনে করতেন যে এ দেশে সামরিক বাহিনীরই দরকার নাই। যারা না বুঝে করতেন তাঁরা আজ বাস্তবতা বুঝে সামরিক বাহিনীর ফ্যান হয়ে গেছেন।
> 
> তাই যারা বুঝছেন না ন্যাভাল ব্লকেডের গুরত্ব তারা অচিরেই বুঝে যাবেন।
> 
> আর তাছাড়াও আমরা ( সিভিলিয়ান) কি গুরত্ব দিলাম বা না দিলাম, সেভাবে তো আর সামরিক বাহিনী এবং সামরিক গোয়েন্দারা প্রস্তুতি নিবেন না।
> 
> ডাক্তার তো আর রোগির কাছে শিখে তার চিকিৎসা করবে না। ( নাকি মোল্লা @Michael Corleone সেইটাই করতে চান?  )
> 
> 
> 
> খুব ভাল পয়েন্ট গুলি। তাছাড়াও ভারতের এয়ারক্রাফট ক্যারিয়ারও আছে। এগুলো ঠেকানোর জন্য পর্যাপ্ত ব্যবস্থা নেয়া উচিত। তাই যুদ্ধবিমান এমন হয়ে হবে যেগুলা সমুদ্রে সাপোর্ট দেয় বেশি।
> 
> তাই আমার মনে হয় মিলে মিশে বিমান কেনা উচিত, একদিনে হবে না, আস্তে আস্তে হলেও সব মাথায় রাখা উচিত।
> 
> তবে আমি মনে করি বাংলাদেশ ভবিষ্যতে যুদ্ধ বিমান বানাবে। ডিফেন্স আপডেট বাংলাদেশ নামের চ্যানেলের একটা ভিডিও অনকে দিন আগে দিয়েছিলাম এখানে।
> 
> আরেকটা কথা বিলাল ভাই। আমি মনে করি আন্তর্জাতিক খেলায় মিয়ানমান জাস্ট একটা দাবার ঘুটি ছাড়া আর কিছু না। এদের ভয়ের কিছু নাই।
> 
> আমাদের মুল প্রস্তুতি হবে ভারত কেন্দ্রিক। সমস্যা যা আসার ভারতের দিক থেকেই আসবে ভবিষ্যতে!
> 
> মিয়ানমার কে ( ব্যাকআপ ছাড়া একা আসলে) এখনই খুব ভাল ভাবে ট্যাকল দেয়ার ক্ষমতা আমাদের আছে।
> 
> আর মিয়ানমার হবে আসলে আমাদের জন্য চীনের সীমান্ত। একটু গভীর ভাবে ভেবে দেখার অনুরোধ জানাচ্ছি আপনাকে। কাজেই বাংলাদেশ কোনভানেই এদের সাথে শত্রুতা করবে না বলেই মনে হয় আমার, কারন এরা আসলে চীনের এক্সটেনশন!
> 
> (রোহিঙ্গা সমস্যা এক পাশে সরিয়ে রেখে ভাবুন। ওটার সহসাই কোন সমাধান আসবে না, সময় লাগবে। তাই ওটা তোলা থাক আন্তর্জাতিক খেলার জন্য!)
> 
> 
> 
> জি দেখব। আর আমি মনে করি যে ইনশাল্লাহ আস্তে আস্তে সব অর্জনের দিকে আমরা যাব। এর জন্যে দরকার ছিল একটা স্থিতিশীল সরকার যেটা দীর্ঘ মেয়াদে ক্ষমতায় থাকবে।
> 
> দেখেন ২০৩০ সাল তো আসেনি এখনো। আশা করি ঠিক দিকেই এগুচ্ছে দেশ।
> 
> সামনে লীগ হয়ত দুই দিকে ভাগ হয়ে যেতে পারে, চেতনা পন্থী আর বাংলাদেশ পন্থী। ইতিমধ্যেই ১৪ দল হাসিনার সমালোচনা করতেছে।
> 
> মুরাদ করতেছে রাষ্ট্র ধর্মের। তবে এগুলার দরকার আছে। আওয়ামী লীগের পরিশুদ্ধির দরকার আছে।
> 
> এতে ভারত পন্থী আর ভারত বিরোধী দুই দলে ভাগ হতে পারে।
> 
> এতে করে ভারত পন্থী দের ক্ষমতা অনেক হ্রাস পাবে।
> 
> বাকি দল গুলার প্রায় সবই তো ডিফল্ট হিসাবে ভারত বিরোধী! যদিও বিভিষণ থাকতে পারে, তবে সেটা ভিন্ন বিতর্ক!
> 
> আশা করি ভারতের দিন শেষ হয়ে আসছে আমাদের রাজনীতি তে।
> 
> এখন খালি দোয়া রাখেন আল্লাহর কাছে।



ফি আমানিল্লাহ ভাই। আল্লাহ ভরসা।

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## BlackViking

Atlas said:


> এখানেই কে যেন বলেছিল যে আমরা নাকি ৬-৮ টা সাবমেরিনের অধিকারী হব।


Bangladesh navy has plan to buy 4 new submarines. I dont know the deadline but I'm guessing by 2030. And all will be imported from abroad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Destranator

We should maintain at least a dozen diesel electric submarines, enough to threaten both IN and MN.
I don't want BN to experiment with local building as unlike with building other equipment, submarine building costs are highly likely to explode especially at inexperienced hands and cripple the overall BN budget. BD can learn from the blowouts experienced by AU and the UK.

If we can afford it in the distant future, we should also add nuclear submarines: just a handful of these will go a long way towards countering any naval blockades.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avicenna

Destranator said:


> We should maintain at least a dozen diesel electric submarines, enough to threaten both IN and MN.
> I don't want BN to experiment with local building as unlike with building other equipment, submarine building costs are highly likely to explode especially at inexperienced hands and cripple the overall BN budget. BD can learn from the blowouts experienced by AU and the UK.
> 
> If we can afford it in the distant future, we should also add nuclear submarines: just a handful of these will go a long way towards countering any naval blockades.



Eh nuclear submarines?

Dozen diesel subs?

I don't think so.

EVER.

Let's start with 3-4 high quality new builds from Europe.

That would be amazing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

we need get the new Chinese diesel electric subs




__ https://www.facebook.com/chinaembd/photos/a.106792984124474/448068823330220





EDIT: pic unrelated


----------



## Avicenna

A nice video on Chinese subs by an authority.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Destranator

Avicenna said:


> Eh nuclear submarines?
> 
> Dozen diesel subs?
> 
> I don't think so.
> 
> EVER.
> 
> Let's start with 3-4 high quality new builds from Europe.
> 
> That would be amazing.


"*should*"

3-4 may be "nice to have" to make corny videos for YouTube (with gay a$$ background music) but not enough for deterrence at two fronts.

Look at the size of the EEZ - a dozen is the bare minimum you need to pose any sort of challenge.

Nuclear submarines (even if we get them 50 years from now) will be true game changers as they can loiter in international waters and sneak up behind naval blockades and wreck havoc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mb444

Destranator said:


> "*should*"
> 
> 3-4 may be "nice to have" to make corny videos for YouTube (with gay a$$ background music) but not enough for deterrence at two fronts.
> 
> Look at the size of the EEZ - a dozen is the bare minimum you need to pose any sort of challenge.
> 
> Nuclear submarines (even if we get them 50 years from now) will be true game changers as they can loiter in international waters and sneak up behind naval blockades and wreck havoc.



I would respectfully disagree.... if the swedish can keep the russians at bay with 5 diesel submarines i do not see why we can not keep the indians at bay with similar numbers as long as we have adequate supporting surface fleet, SAMs and and effective airforce.

I readily admit it wont win us any wars but certainly we can have deterrence capability.

Everything again boiling down to BAF and they are seriously falling down on the job.

In terms of nuclear subs.... unless we actually aquire nukes what is really the point. Diesel subs are more than enough....remember our enemies....unless something goes catastrophically wrong I do not see anything but short and sharp conflict before cooler heads prevail.

In terms of austrlia offcourse their nuclear subs would be armed with polaris with nuke warheads. This is given, is anyone really stupid enough to believe they wont be. Australians are saying that because the first such boats wont come into operation probably for a decade.


----------



## Destranator

mb444 said:


> I would respectfully disagree.... if the swedish can keep the russians at bay with 5 diesel submarines i do not see why we can not keep the indians at bay with similar numbers as long as we have adequate supporting surface fleet, SAMs and and effective airforce.
> 
> I readily admit it wont win us any wars but certainly we can have deterrence capability.


Sweden is militarily allied with NATO.
They can afford to have zero subs.

We have two hostile neighbours and no military ally. If we ever end up in a military confrontation with India, it is almost certain that Buma will take advantage of the situation besides siding with India. We can never counter an Indian blockade while also keeping Burma in check with surface fleet alone no matter how modern.

Our maritime strike aircraft would be stretched to strike a naval blockade near Andaman as any aerial refuellers would be at high risk of getting shot down.

Diesel electric submarines with ability to launch anti-ship and land attack cruise missiles would ensure Indian Navy and coastal military bases are neutralised.


mb444 said:


> Everything again boiling down to BAF and they are seriously falling down on the job.


LOL


mb444 said:


> In terms of nuclear subs.... unless we actually aquire nukes what is really the point. Diesel subs are more than enough....remember our enemies....unless something goes catastrophically wrong I do not see anything but short and sharp conflict before cooler heads prevail.



Endurance. Diesel subs will struggle to loiter near choke points (East and Wesr of Andaman). Nuclear subs can hit India and Burma from international waters.


----------



## X-ray Papa

Destranator said:


> Sweden is militarily allied with NATO.
> They can afford to have zero subs.
> 
> We have two hostile neighbours and no military ally. If we ever end up in a military confrontation with India, it is almost certain that Buma will take advantage of the situation besides siding with India. We can never counter an Indian blockade while also keeping Burma in check with surface fleet alone no matter how modern.
> 
> Our maritime strike aircraft would be stretched to strike a naval blockade near Andaman as ant any aerial refuellers will be at high risk of fetting shot down.
> 
> Diesel electric submarines with ability to launch anti ship and land attack cruise missiles will ensure Indian Navy and coastal military bases are neutralised.
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> Endurance. Diesel subs will struggle to loiter near choke points (East and Wesr of Andaman). Nuclear subs can hit India and Burma from international waters.


You know why Israel and Singapore have one of the best military in the world? because their leaders are not delusional son of itchs who believe in Friendship to all , malice to none policy. 

Only way to wake these motheryakers up is hope that india and myanmar will do a pearl harbour on Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mb444

Destranator said:


> Sweden is militarily allied with NATO.
> They can afford to have zero subs.
> 
> We have two hostile neighbours and no military ally. If we ever end up in a military confrontation with India, it is almost certain that Buma will take advantage of the situation besides siding with India. We can never counter an Indian blockade while also keeping Burma in check with surface fleet alone no matter how modern.
> 
> Our maritime strike aircraft would be stretched to strike a naval blockade near Andaman as ant any aerial refuellers will be at high risk of fetting shot down.
> 
> Diesel electric submarines with ability to launch anti ship and land attack cruise missiles will ensure Indian Navy and coastal military bases are neutralised.
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> Endurance. Diesel subs will struggle to loiter near choke points (East and Wesr of Andaman). Nuclear subs can hit India and Burma from international waters.




I accept your logic fully but would say endurance is irrelevant from the perspective that do not believe any conflict will last beyond the endurance of diesel subs.

Our saving grace is the most crowded sea lanes in the planet. Any such conflict will immediately engage world powers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Destranator

mb444 said:


> I accept your logic fully but would say endurance is irrelevant from the perspective that do not believe any conflict will last beyond the endurance of diesel subs.
> 
> Our saving grace is the most crowded sea lanes in the planet. Any such conflict will immediately engage world powers.


Conflict near Andaman is still fairly localised so should not impact the global merchant routes enough for world powers to care too much or react quickly enough to save BD. I don't think Sri Lanka kicking and screaming would have any impact while Indonesia is friendly to India.
On the other hand, the mere thought of nuclear submarines sneaking up from behind would motivate India to avoid conflict at all costs in the first place.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## mb444

Destranator said:


> Conflict near Andaman is still fairly localised so should not impact the global merchant routes enough for world powers to care too much or quickly enough. I don't think Sri Lanka kicking and screaming would have any impact while Indonesia is friendly to India.
> On the other hand, the mere threat of nuclear submarines sneaking up from behind would motivate India to avoid conflict at all costs.




Not against nuclear submarines but BD can not afford it and is just a pipedream.

India BD wont go to war cause democracies however imperfect do not go to war against each other. I have to be honest do not see any scenarios other than hindutva idiots abandoning democracy can such a thing happen. And should it happen india would face off against pakistan and china before BD faces the music. It would make sense that they will pick on the weakest opponent which would be BD. But situation would progressively deteriorate, in this i would contend that world power would be fully engaged to arrest slide into actual conflict.

I disagree that conflict would be localised and ignored. India can not prosecute a war against BD without weakening its other borders.

Just as Myanmar may exploit the situation so would the Chinese and PK. They wont do it for our benefit. India can not afford a war with BD, there is really no end game here.

Bottom line for me neither BD or India has anything to gain by a war and has everything to loose.

In the same way i do not see any possibility of an actual conflict between India and Pakistan either.

Only potential conflict maybe china india albeit remote and india will come off worse. They did nothing against china simply taking over their territory. China apprantly occupies 38k sq km of indian territory and claims further 90k in AP.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SMX 3.0

Bilal9 said:


> Bangladesh has two Mings (much older than this). I hope we can build Agosta 90Bs (or equivalents) someday...



What happened to other priorities like education, health, hygiene? Bangladesh does piss poor in all these areas.

What level of economic development will Bangladesh get by spending money on subs and other naval assets?

Chest beating, propaganda, and BBS fakery won't help increase Bangladesh's GDP.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I could have just stated that but hey, I am not @Bilal9.

I think the best way to counter such arguments (or should I say daydreaming?) is to refer to papers published by Bangladesh Navy officers. It looks like BN officers have a more realistic view about their nation's capabilities & do not neccessarily agree with BD members here who want BN to build frigates & submarines.

The source is Mirpur Papers, the research journal published by Defense Services Command & Staff College, Mirpur Cantt, Dhaka.

Commander K M Nazrul Islam, psc, BN (E), TRANSFORMATION FROM BUYER’S TO BUILDER’S NAVY: A STRATEGIC CHOICE FOR BANGLADESH, Mirpur Papers, Volume 25, Issue 29, September 2019

The paper lists a number of problems relating to warship building in Bangladesh.

















It's evident that Bangladesh lack the infrastructure, R&D capabilities & backward-linkage industries to undertake major Naval projects.

Please do note that this was authored by a serving BN Commander & published by Bangladesh Military Staff College's very own research journal. No amount of personal attacks, whining or wailing will help counter these arguments.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

SMX 3.0 said:


> What happened to other priorities like education, health, hygiene?


Why don't you oil your own machine? It's our internal matter and that's not your concern! You better think about your own country India!

Besides, don't talk about hygiene. We don't defecate on street!


SMX 3.0 said:


> What level of economic development will Bangladesh get by spending money on subs and other naval assets?


There is a saying and that is , "Maintaing independence is harder than achieving it".

Military power are necessary to remain sovereign, and also it's very important to safeguard your economy. So please don't play cheap and obsolete techniques.

Try again using new tricks!


SMX 3.0 said:


> Chest beating, propaganda, and BBS fakery *won't help increase Bangladesh's GDP*.


Again that's not your concern. If you feel that you are doing better , maybe you should overlook such things and focus on increasing Indian GDP. No one is requesting your advise in order to increase Bangladesh GDP!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SMX 3.0

Atlas said:


> Why don't you oil your own machine? It's our internal matter and that's not your concern! You better think about your own country India
> 
> Again that's not your concern. If you feel that you are doing better , maybe you should overlook such things and focus on increasing Indian GDP. No one is requesting your advise how to increase Bangladesh GDP!



OK, Bangladeshi. 

I have nothing more to tell you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## X-ray Papa

SMX 3.0 said:


> What happened to other priorities like education, health, hygiene? Bangladesh does piss poor in all these areas.
> 
> What level of economic development will Bangladesh get by spending money on subs and other naval assets?
> 
> Chest beating, propaganda, and BBS fakery won't help increase Bangladesh's GDP.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I could have just stated that but hey, I am not @Bilal9.
> 
> I think the best way to counter such arguments (or should I say daydreaming?) is to refer to papers published by Bangladesh Navy officers. It looks like BN officers have a more realistic view about their nation's capabilities & do not neccessarily agree with BD members here who want BN to build frigates & submarines.
> 
> The source is Mirpur Papers, the research journal published by Defense Services Command & Staff College, Mirpur Cantt, Dhaka.
> 
> Commander K M Nazrul Islam, psc, BN (E), TRANSFORMATION FROM BUYER’S TO BUILDER’S NAVY: A STRATEGIC CHOICE FOR BANGLADESH, Mirpur Papers, Volume 25, Issue 29, September 2019
> 
> The paper lists a number of problems relating to warship building in Bangladesh.
> 
> View attachment 794423
> 
> 
> View attachment 794419
> 
> 
> View attachment 794424
> 
> 
> It's evident that Bangladesh lack the infrastructure, R&D capabilities & backward-linkage industries to undertake major Naval projects.
> 
> Please do note that this was authored by a serving BN Commander & published by Bangladesh Military Staff College's very own research journal. No amount of personal attacks, whining or wailing will help counter these arguments.


@waz @LeGenD Please Banned this panjeet, she has been derailing every thread in this section.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

These sanghis have the gall to come in here and troll on our naval thread (I'd say reportable and ban-worthy offence) while their own Navy is a joke. Bring in batteries from this country, mini naval reactors from that country - cobble together a piece-of-$hit garbage-for-show and then forget to close the hatches before diving.









Someone Left a Hatch Open and Crippled India’s $2.9 Billion Submarine


Water damage put the submarine out of action for ten months.




www.popularmechanics.com





Instead of worrying about topping China they should worry about solving basic health and hygiene issues.


SMX 3.0 said:


> OK, Bangladeshi.
> 
> I have nothing more to tell you.



You are wasting too much time here, go catch up on all the Muslim hater articles in the Sanghi newsfeed, will make you sleep better.

For us though - pure entertainment.






Post Card News: Breaking News, Exclusive Stories, History, Spirituality, Political Analysis, Economics, Nationalism, Culture, Opinion, India and World News, Indian Armed Force


Post Card News: Breaking News, Exclusive Stories, History, Spirituality, Political Analysis, Economics, Nationalism, Culture, Opinion, India and World News, Indian Armed Force




postcard.news

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

SMX 3.0 said:


> OK, Bangladeshi.
> 
> I have nothing more to tell you.


Oh so you are just a copycat? Can't do anything by yourself?

Ok then listen , Indians pretend to be super power , so others can ask such question as challenge.

Bangladeshi people are only saying that we are developing, not pretending to become super power.

It's really hilarious that a country is pretending to be a super power and try to dominate it's neighborhood , but even can't feed their own hungry mouths!

So if you can come out from your super power delusion , no Bangladeshi will ever ask you such questions!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SMX 3.0

As I said before this was authored by a serving BN Commander & published by Bangladesh Military Staff College's very own research journal.

No amount of personal attacks, whining or wailing will help counter these arguments.



Bilal9 said:


> These sanghis have the gall to come in here and troll on our naval thread (I'd say reportable and ban-worthy offence) while their own Navy is a joke



Really?? I don't think so. Wait, even you doesn't think so.



Bilal9 said:


> Navy (in spite of the jokes we make) is probably the more powerful of all three armed services in India. *Our Navy (sad fact) is nothing in front of Indian Naval experience and arsenal.* Never underestimate your enemies.



Why make a fool out of yourself Billy-boy?

You know the reality.



Bilal9 said:


> Bring in batteries from this country, mini naval reactors from that country - cobble together a piece-of-$hit garbage



Please build basic shipbuilding infrastructure before opening your mouth and spewing crap.

You're the same fool who claimed that the Arihant is a copy of Akula... That says a lot about you... 

As for Indians, we build 8000 tonne destroyers & SSBNs. We build both civilian and naval reactors on our own, much unlike your two patent an year swamp. 

I will start praising your country when your unindustrialized swamp of nation can build a single component of a nuclear reactor.


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

Oye tu is thread mein b a gia 🤷‍♂️


SMX 3.0 said:


> As I said before this was authored by a serving BN Commander & published by Bangladesh Military Staff College's very own research journal.
> 
> No amount of personal attacks, whining or wailing will help counter these arguments.
> 
> 
> 
> Really?? I don't think so. Wait, even you doesn't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> Why make a fool out of yourself Billy-boy?
> 
> You know the reality.
> 
> 
> 
> Please build basic shipbuilding infrastructure before opening your mouth and spewing crap.
> 
> You're the same fool who claimed that the Arihant is a copy of Akula... That says a lot about you...
> 
> As for Indians, we build 8000 tonne destroyers & SSBNs.
> 
> I will start praising your country when your unindustrialized swamp of nation can build a single component of a nuclear reactor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> Oye tu is thread mein b a gia 🤷‍♂️



Sanghi fakery and propaganda has to be spread far and wide.

Really becoming a nuisance. Reported to the mods.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SMX 3.0

Bilal9 said:


> Indian fakery and propaganda has to be spread far and wide.
> 
> Really becoming a nuisance. Reported to the mods.



So quoting your Navy officers on your shipbuilding capability is propaganda & fakery? I wonder who is the authority on such matters, a serving BN officer or an internet troll like you. 

We all have seen you posting whataboutist off topic BS in Indian military related threads. Stop pontificating while being a sorry excuse of a human being, Billy boy.


----------



## Bilal9

F-15E Strike Eagle said:


> Guys can we all stop replying to these silly trolls , just block them all and they can’t really do much about it since no one will reply to them.



I "ignored" this girly man a long time ago.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Sincere Thanks to mod Bhais to take care of the nuisance...I will tone my posts down as well. Getting too reactionary these days....


----------



## The Ronin

> Guys I was looking at Turkey's latest addition Tuzla Class Patrol boats and they seem to be ideal next steps beyond what our Padma class offers as far as modern, nimble handling and more of a practical design. I think we can strike a deal with the Turkish yards that built these beauties. We already use Turkish remote controlled 30 mm guns in our Padma class, so we already have naval defence contacts/connections in Turkey.
> 
> Tuzla Class is a bit bigger and heavier (400 tons, Padma class is 350 tons). But the design is far more modern and we could get ToT from Turkey rather easily I'm sure. I don't know if there are new Chinese designs for patrol boats of this size/displacement. The Tuzla class looks very similar to Austal's Patrol 40/60 designs. Or maybe similar stuff from Damen, Fassmer and Lurssen





> *two are already in the water *and will be handed over to BN in December.





> *I hope we can build Agosta 90Bs (or equivalents) someday*



When you open your mouth without using your brain and bit research.


----------



## dBSPL

The Ronin said:


> When you open your mouth without using your brain and bit research.


DEARSAN has created a corvette / OPV ship family by taking its YTKB (Tuzla Class) experience forward. For example, the Turkmenistan navy was built from scratch. Here the main warship became the C92 corvettes (Han class missile corvettes).

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426091287212695554
In this sense, Dearsan is one of the most important companies that attaches importance to cooperation with friendly and brotherly countries and accumulated an important working experience in this field. Just in this month, the Nigerian navy signed contracts for the construction of two Dearsan OPV-76 corvettes.







Dearsan may be the first company in TR's private sector to be able to produce large-tonnage warships with its own sources and organization, independent of SSB projects. It is one of the most important players in the Turkish shipbuilding industry, which is not well known in foreign defense circles, but has a very strong organization. If there had been no military coup in Sudan, Dearsan was planning ro establish huge shipyard investment there. Agreements on this were completed, but the process was interrupted. Maybe Bangladesh can attract this investment to its own country.

Edit:

What i meant was:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1463073450491363333
There are very few private shipyards in the world that have achieved this level of military production capability.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

dBSPL said:


> DEARSAN has created a corvette / OPV ship family by taking its YTKB (Tuzla Class) experience forward. For example, the Turkmenistan navy was built from scratch. Here the main warship became the C92 corvettes (Han class missile corvettes).
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426091287212695554
> In this sense, Dearsan is one of the most important companies that attaches importance to cooperation with friendly and brotherly countries and accumulated an important working experience in this field. Just in this month, the Nigerian navy signed contracts for the construction of two Dearsan OPV-76 corvettes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dearsan may be the first company in TR's private sector to be able to produce large-tonnage warships with its own sources and organization, independent of SSB projects. It is one of the most important players in the Turkish shipbuilding industry, which is not well known in foreign defense circles, but has a very strong organization. If there had been no military coup in Sudan, Dearsan was planning ro establish huge shipyard investment there. Agreements on this were completed, but the process was interrupted. Maybe Bangladesh can attract this investment to its own country.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> What i meant was:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1463073450491363333
> There are very few private shipyards in the world that have achieved this level of military production capability.



@dBSPL brother feel free to "ignore" this guy, I have. He is an inveterate India-shill and therefore anti-Bangladesh, anti-Pakistan and anti-Turkey. Yes we have fifth columnist India-shills in Bangladesh, we are a tolerant society.

These people will obviously mock Turkey because they have no clue where Turkey is as a shipbuilding nation. Turkey and Bangladesh ties will only get more deeper and brotherly with time, as has been demonstrated by official visits. Shipyard investments are only the start, as has been stated by the Turkish ambassador to Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## The Ronin

Destranator said:


> For a country that can only afford a couple of dozen submarines over the next 30 years, it makes no sense to build submarines locally as the cost will blow up beyond imagination.
> We need submarine in numbers to be able to break naval blockades, and this can only be achieved by getting them on discounts from large builders.
> 
> BN has no plan to BUILD submarines - the submarine base is not intended for that purpose. Whoever told you that has no clue about what he is talking about.



If you're talking about designing and building the whole new sub locally from scratch independently then yes, it's not a good idea but gotta start somewhere. ToT is way to build the capability and numbers. Not only discount, shipbuilders offer ToT if you can spend bit more than $1 billion for three subs. (Judging by the Indonesian deal). If MRCA/frigate fund gets approved then i don't see any problem with that. We could get Chang Bogo, Type-39A or maybe Turkish one from STM.

Countries like Sweden, Germany, Italy, Netherlands, Indonesia, Pakistan, Brazil etc have less than 12 conventional subs in service but they are building subs locally. I am surprised that you're saying, "BN has no plan to BUILD submarines" when BN is trying build everything locally and PM's statement about technology transfer. It's too early to say that as more dockyards-shipyard is on the pipeline. Besides BN always kept us in dark about sub project. BNS Sheikh Hasina will have MRO facility. Not necessarily have to build submarine there. Shipyards can do that.








Destranator said:


> A combination of Sea Eagles (supersonic) and ATMACA (~250km range) would be good.



Sea Eagles is retired.



Destranator said:


> BN should R&D and build midget subs no dramas.



No need for that. Plenty designs out there, we can just buy and build them here. Besides like i said above we don't have the capability yet.



Destranator said:


> If we can afford it in the distant future, we should also add nuclear submarines: just a handful of these will go a long way towards countering any naval blockades.



Not gonna happen in 50 years like you're expecting. Nuclear submarines is for long endurance. Nuclear missile is a difference case though. Since BN will only operate in BoB and possibly in the Arabian sea, an AIP sub can cover that range (approximately 6000 km. Jang Bogo-class has 20000-15000 km range). AIP sub is more silent than a nuclear one, combine the idea of Korean KSS-III and Swedish A-26 with that and you get a potent submarine with less maintenance cost than nuclear sub.

Gotta build our own nuclear warhead, ballistic missile and reactor before thinking about nuclear sub. Surely India and the west won't sit around and let us do that, specially when we are a Muslim country blessed with considerable amount of anal loving radical idiots. Something like Korean+Swedish sub combo is the solution for now.



Avicenna said:


> Let's say some Type 23 Frigates do come from the RN.
> 
> The question is....What will be the ASM used by BN?
> 
> The Harpoons are old and the RN was looking for a replacement.
> 
> Also, I doubt BN would even get access, as I think some agreements need to be in place before any transfer of the Harpoon to Bangladesh.
> 
> So then which is it?
> 
> Exocet? In light of recent events.
> 
> Otomat? Since we already use it?
> 
> ATMACA?
> 
> Interesting topic IMO.
> 
> Have a look at below to get some background info:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babcock to continue Harpoon in-service support for the Royal Navy - Naval News
> 
> 
> Babcock International announced that it has been awarded a further year contract extension to continue in-service support to the Harpoon Missile System for the Royal Navy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.navalnews.com



Otomat's teseo launcher is too bulky. We didn't get ATMACA yet. Don't think we will buy exocet. ATMACA or C-802 seems a bit bigger in length and diameter than Harpoon. But the ship seems to have more space. ⤵ Anyway if nothing works we can fit C-704 like we did in Castle class corvette.








SMX 3.0 said:


> I think the best way to counter such arguments (or should I say daydreaming?) is to refer to papers published by Bangladesh Navy officers. It looks like BN officers have a more realistic view about their nation's capabilities & do not neccessarily agree with BD members here who want BN to build frigates & submarines.





SMX 3.0 said:


> It's evident that Bangladesh lack the infrastructure, R&D capabilities & backward-linkage industries to undertake major Naval projects.



Before trolling Bihari Billy you better check what your own people do. Every time we buy something your people start saying, "Why's BD's arming itself?", "Who's their enemy", "Why BD needs so much arm?" blah blah blah, And when they ran out of things to say then they brings out the classic old dialogue as last resort, "We liberated you from Pakistan. You should be grateful".

And when they get angry more intense stuff comes out of their mouth. One got his twitter account suspended because of that. And this is not only coming from Indians though.

I haven't read the article but looks like the article is about necessity of local shipbuilding and the officer is identifying current obstacles to build warship locally. The headline make it quite clear, "TRANSFORMATION FROM BUYER’S TO BUILDER’S NAVY: A STRATEGIC CHOICE FOR BANGLADESH". And plan to build warship locally won't gonna stop because of a paper published in 2019. Already one new shipyard and dry dock is coming for shipbuilding and three new docks will be built for MRO.



dBSPL said:


> DEARSAN has created a corvette / OPV ship family by taking its YTKB (Tuzla Class) experience forward. For example, the Turkmenistan navy was built from scratch. Here the main warship became the C92 corvettes (Han class missile corvettes).
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426091287212695554
> In this sense, Dearsan is one of the most important companies that attaches importance to cooperation with friendly and brotherly countries and accumulated an important working experience in this field. Just in this month, the Nigerian navy signed contracts for the construction of two Dearsan OPV-76 corvettes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dearsan may be the first company in TR's private sector to be able to produce large-tonnage warships with its own sources and organization, independent of SSB projects. It is one of the most important players in the Turkish shipbuilding industry, which is not well known in foreign defense circles, but has a very strong organization. If there had been no military coup in Sudan, Dearsan was planning ro establish huge shipyard investment there. Agreements on this were completed, but the process was interrupted. Maybe Bangladesh can attract this investment to its own country.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> What i meant was:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1463073450491363333
> There are very few private shipyards in the world that have achieved this level of military production capability.



Ummm i was actually laughing because that blabbering idiot saw Tuzla class as an "ideal next steps beyond what our Padma class offers" while actually both boats are almost same in dimension, performance and firepower. Well, nothing's wrong with being proved right again about that Ramchagol's missing connection between his brain and mouth.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1465283449988665353

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

If the definition/fatwa of pro-Bangladeshi is this ⤵ then thank god i am lucky to be anti-Bangladeshi. People are not blind here. They can see who actually does dalali and looks for other countries interest instead of Bangladesh. ⤵ The intense subservient attitude here is clearly noticeable.

There are plenty evidences in this forum for members. I suggest this chamchika to bring evidence next time when he accuses me for being anti-BD, Turkey, India-shill blah blah blah. Otherwise he only sends invitation to troll him more and more. চিল্লায়া মার্কেট ফাওন যাইব? So far it's his only resort when he can't argue with logic and proof other than crying to mod and burying his in dirt.

Only some spineless creatures can take fanboyism to the level of boot-licking, feel blessed/proud to be a chamchika and grovel in the name of keeping good relation. Even Koreans have more dignity than these miserable creatures.









Japan to skip naval event after South Korea protests over 'Rising Sun' flag


Japan has decided not to take part in an international fleet review in South Korea next week after Seoul effectively asked Tokyo not to fly its "Rising Sun" flag on a warship, Japan's defense minister said on Friday, the latest spat between the two sides.




www.reuters.com












Michael Corleone said:


> Our armed forces orchestra isn’t that good. They’re regular drill beats guys so they’re only good with that.



Most of these band crew from probably come from rural areas who never played a single instrument. But somehow i am the anti-Bangladeshi here?! Many of western countries have whole system including proper education, music classroom to teach their people about music since school. We don't have that luxury. আসল জিনিসেরই খবর নাই আবার এইগুলা।

Don't mind this Geneva camp dweller. Not the first time this lollipop lover talked shit about BD armed forces. Sobaire nijer ma er vatar der moto "Itor methor, sweeper, peon" kore. Nola talks like he is a music expert. Better ask this motir vai to play a single note of what our band player performed. We all know which navy's band he loves most.

Comment porlei bujhba. ⤵ Imagine some random a-hole who never hold a scalpel calling you "Itor methor, sweeper, peon" just because the bas*** didn't like the way you operate or do surgery. The inferiority complex is intense here. I wonder what kind of "Itrami" our band players did with this motherboard. Probably made "maracas" or "gong" out of his tun-tuni. নাকি প্যান্ট খুইলা রাস্তায় ছেড়ে দিছে?


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

USS TULSA now in BNS Isa Khan,BD

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## xbat

A JOKE?


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

xbat said:


> A JOKE?


this is the appropriate thread 




__





Bangladesh Air Force


Bangladesh Air Force All discussions on the Bangladesh Air Force, pictures, news, updates, etc.



defence.pk

Reactions: Haha Haha:
4


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

excercise with USN 




__ https://www.facebook.com/DefsecaBD/photos/a.110165433876302/459338845625624

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Small but potent - just like Naga peppers.

These tiny Harbor Patrol Boat things built at Khulna Shipyard (Batch of six) use two 550 HP Volvo Penta motors.

Length 15.4m, Breadth 4.1m and Depth 2.1m.

Complement of 12 personnel, 4 bunks and an HMG station.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avicenna

Looks like Myanmar Navy received a free Type 35 submarine from China.






Myanmar Defence Forum


Myanmar air force should seriously consider buying Su 75 checkmate once its ready for export. It is a stealth fighter in reasonable price.



defence.pk

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Avicenna said:


> Looks like Myanmar Navy received a free Type 35 submarine from China.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Myanmar Defence Forum
> 
> 
> Myanmar air force should seriously consider buying Su 75 checkmate once its ready for export. It is a stealth fighter in reasonable price.
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk



Chinese Mings are really getting long in the tooth but they are better than old Indian Kilos any day...

Bangladesh Navy should stop twiddling their thumbs and get a couple of Song class types (S26T) with AIP like Thailand did ($430 Million each). Also - an LPD (type 071E type) by now has become almost "Farz" purchase right now. Thailand also got one of those from China.

If not Song class, we need at least any one of the following.

Scorpene (France), 
Type 209 (Germany), 
Project 636 Varshavyanka (Kilo-class, proposed by Russia) 
DW-1400T (derived from German Type 209 and made by Daewoo South Korea and where Indonesian Navy is risk sharing partner), Brother @Indos may have more information on these and my Thanks in advance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Bilal9 said:


> Chinese Mings are really getting long in the tooth but they are better than old Indian Kilos any day...
> 
> Bangladesh Navy should stop twiddling their thumbs and get a couple of Song class types (S26T) with AIP like Thailand did ($430 Million each). Also - an LPD (type 071E type) by now has become almost "Farz" purchase right now. Thailand also got one of those from China.
> 
> If not Song class, we need at least any one of the following.
> 
> Scorpene (France),
> Type 209 (Germany),
> Project 636 Varshavyanka (Kilo-class, proposed by Russia)
> DW-1400T (derived from German Type 209 and made by Daewoo South Korea and where Indonesian Navy is risk sharing partner), Brother @Indos may have more information on these and my Thanks in advance.



Indonesia is likely ordering Scorpene for the next batch of submarine (3 submarine). This is hinted by Indonesia shipyard, PT PAL Indonesia that shows their future products that include design of scorpene submarine. Naval Group high officials from France has just had meeting with Indonesia Defense Minister recently in Jakarta, along with PT PAL director.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Indos said:


> Indonesia is likely ordering Scorpene for the next batch of submarine (3 submarine). This is hinted by Indonesia shipyard, PT PAL Indonesia that shows their future products that include design of scorpene submarine. Naval Group high officials from France has just had meeting with Indonesia Defense Minister recently in Jakarta, along with PT PAL director.



I believe Scorpene sub is going to be slightly bigger than Nagapasa class (DSME 1400 class) made in Indonesia (also made by PT PAL) then - but are the roles going to be any different? For Nagapasa class (1400 ton) the price I believe was very good for brand new subs (3 for roughly 1 Billion, or $350 Million each).


----------



## Indos

Bilal9 said:


> I believe Scorpene sub is going to be slightly bigger than Nagapasa class (DSME 1400 class) made in Indonesia then - but are the roles going to be different?



We ordered 3 submarines from South Korea and it includes TOT. PT PAL workers were sent to South Korea during the construction of those 3 submarines. What Indonesia do in PT PAL facility is pretty much assembling and system integration job for third submarine.

Next batch should be complete production. This year and next year the submarine infrastructure in PT PAL will be added to enable submarine complete construction. It could include steel supply as well if we manage to have good deal since our Navy ships have already used Indonesian made steel. Indonesia biggest steel maker, PT Krakatau Steel, which is a state owned company but some of shares have been sold in stock market, has made several JV companies with Japanese and South Korean companies.

This I think steel can come from PT Krakatau Posco so it can benefits both Indonesian and Korean company as well.

Krakatau Posco






Krakatau Steel

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Indos

Bilal9 said:


> but are the roles going to be different?



I think similar, our EMF (Essential Minimum Force) program dictate Navy to have 12 submarines. After we complete EMF program inshaAllah, then Military analyst in Indonesia has expected that Indonesia Defense Ministry in the future will launch another program EF ( Essential Force ) program which is making the military posture much bigger than current one, especially in the form of technology and quantity, which is of course should be related to our future economic capacity. If the economy growth is stagnant then unlikely to launce EF program, but if it grows quite high then most probably the EF program will be launched and it will likely be accompanied with bigger geopolitical ambition.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Avicenna

Bilal9 said:


> Chinese Mings are really getting long in the tooth but they are better than old Indian Kilos any day...
> 
> Bangladesh Navy should stop twiddling their thumbs and get a couple of Song class types (S26T) with AIP like Thailand did ($430 Million each). Also - an LPD (type 071E type) by now has become almost "Farz" purchase right now. Thailand also got one of those from China.
> 
> If not Song class, we need at least any one of the following.
> 
> Scorpene (France),
> Type 209 (Germany),
> Project 636 Varshavyanka (Kilo-class, proposed by Russia)
> DW-1400T (derived from German Type 209 and made by Daewoo South Korea and where Indonesian Navy is risk sharing partner), Brother @Indos may have more information on these and my Thanks in advance.



I wonder if this Chinese "gift" is gonna shake up things even more in regards to Bangladeshi purchases of Chinese weapons.

Regardless, Western subs have traditionally been much better than Russian and definitely Chinese subs.

Kilo (even 877) is better than these old Mings which remember are just Chinese copies of Romeos from the 60's.

Very interesting events.

Hopefully, BN pursues new build European AIP equipped boats soon.

It's nice to see good political relations between EU/UK and BD in regards to potential access to high quality equipment.

We can pretty much assume further purchases by Myanmar are coming of more modern either Russian or Chinese boats.



H I Sutton - Covert Shores

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Indos

Something that BD should consider

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The Ronin

Avicenna said:


> I wonder if this Chinese "gift" is gonna shake up things even more in regards to Bangladeshi purchases of Chinese weapons.



We paid 200 million for Type 35G and they get the improved version free.  Well, the way everything is going on and the way our diplomats are talking, i won't be surprise if BN equips half of it's sub-surface fleet with Turkish/Korean submarine which is necessary anyway. Enough with US-China-Russia's game. If we find a better alternative than these three and others, we must take it. Those who give us trouble shouldn't get our contracts if we have alternative. Though the best solution is being self-dependent.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal9

Indos said:


> Something that BD should consider



Wasn't a demo model made that burned up sometime ago?

Bangladesh delegation did visit the factory (PT Lundin) I believe as they were interested.


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

Indos said:


> Something that BD should consider


Wow this is great 👍.

how many anti ship missiles it can carry? 
@Bilal9 
Bangladesh should seriously think about it.
Indonesian defence industry is in its initial stages. Indonesia was working on MALE Ucav and project is still not completed. So by spending some extra dollars, Indonesia can even transfer the technology of these fast attack crafts and UCAVs .
Probably they were working on rockets also and they are still in initial stages ( @Indos plz confirm this) and it is a time for Bangladesh to cooperate with Indonesia in rocket ,UCAVs and FAC (M) sectors to build some solid base for defence industry.

Seriously, this chance should not be missed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Bilal9 said:


> Wasn't a demo model made that burned up sometime ago?
> 
> Bangladesh delegation did visit the factory (PT Lundin) I believe as they were interested.



This is new one, fresh from the factory just couple months ago. The one that was burned up is the first one, KRI Kelewang, different vessel. It has been burned up quite long, I think around 2014. They are doing research in term of material, so the new material can still use composite (Stealthy) while more resistance with heat and fire. The explanation on the video has said the new material has more resistance with fire, so not easily burned up like in the first vessel (KRI Klewang).

This vessel name is KRI Golok.

Golok is traditional Indonesian weapon, they are vary between region

Golok from Lampung province







This is Golok look like in Java







Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> Wow this is great 👍.
> 
> how many anti ship missiles it can carry?
> @Bilal9
> Bangladesh should seriously think about it.
> Indonesian defence industry is in its initial stages. Indonesia was working on MALE Ucav and project is still not completed. So by spending some extra dollars, Indonesia can even transfer the technology of these fast attack crafts and UCAVs .
> Probably they were working on rockets also and they are still in initial stages ( @Indos plz confirm this) and it is a time for Bangladesh to cooperate with Indonesia in rocket ,UCAVs and FAC (M) sectors to build some solid base for defence industry.
> 
> Seriously, this chance should not be missed.



From the video it is said it can carry 8 Ashm missile and also SAM system. Yup we are currently working in rocket as well

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Avicenna

@Arthur 

My brother!

Glad to see you back on PDF.

Please consider posting more often.

You bring alot of good insight.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Abu Shaleh Rumi

দুধের স্বাদ ঘোলেই মিটাই...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

PM Hasina: Bangladesh Navy to get more sophisticated warships, war equipment (dhakatribune.com)


*PM Hasina: Bangladesh Navy To Get More Sophisticated Warships, War Equipment*
The premier firmly believes the naval officers would take advantage of this increased opportunity to lead the navy forward with more confidence


FILE PHOTO: Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina virtually addresses the closing ceremony of the World Peace Conference from Ganabhaban on Sunday; December 5, 2021 *PID*
By UNB
December 20, 2021 8:56 AM
Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina on Monday said the government has planned to induct more advanced warships and war equipment into the Bangladesh Navy as part of defence modernization.
“We’ve planned to induct ultramodern ships, war equipment and technology in the future aiming to increase the capability of Bangladesh Navy,” Hasina said.
She was addressing a function as the chief guest virtually joining it from her official residence Ganabhaban, marking the ‘President Parade’ of the passing out cadets of the Midshipman 2019 Alfa and Direct Entry Officer (DEO) 2021 Bravo.
ADVERTISEMENT

The Bangladesh Navy organized the function at the Bangladesh Naval Academy, Chittagong.
Hasina said the Navy has been turned into a truly full-fledged “three-dimensional” force through inducting two submarines -- ‘BNS Navajatra’ and ‘BNS Joyjatra’ in 2017.
She mentioned that now the navy is able to play a stronger role in ensuring the safety of the country’s vast maritime areas, which are rich with natural resources, as well as prevent human trafficking and smuggling, and ensure the security of fishermen and the safe passage of merchant ships.
ADVERTISEMENT

Besides, she said, work is underway to build a permanent submarine base -- “BNS Sheikh Hasina” -- with modern basin facilities at Pekua upazila at Cox's Bazar to provide safe jetty facilities to submarines and warships at the harbour.
The prime minister said the construction work of ‘Sher-e-Bangla Base’ has progressed a lot to enhance the operational and communication facilities of naval vessels in the coastal areas of southwestern Bangladesh.
She said the government has worked on various infrastructural developments, procurement of warships and strengthening the operational capacity of the existing ships.
After coming to power in 2009, she said, the government has started implementing the 'Forces Goal-2030' in light of the defence policy formulated by Father of the Nation Bangabandhu Sheikh Mujibur Rahman.
“In order to build the navy as a modern and regional strong force, the government is taking and implementing realistic plans such as various infrastructural developments, incorporation of warships to the navy and strengthening operational capacity of the existing ships.”
She said the government has already incorporated a significant number of modern warships, helicopters, maritime patrol aircraft (MPA) and submarines into the Bangladesh Navy with state-of-the-art combat equipment and technology.
In this connection, Hasina mentioned, a new MPA from Germany was commissioned to the Aviation Wing of Bangladesh Navy last November 2021. “Another will be inducted in May 2022.”
She also mentioned that the construction of a second hangar with all modern facilities for operation and maintenance of helicopters and MPA is going on.
The prime minister said Khulna Shipyard Limited, being managed by the Bangladesh Navy, has already attained the capacity to build Patrol Craft and Large Patrol Craft.
“A decision has been taken to build a modern warship at Chittagong Drydock Limited run by the Bangladesh Navy to transform the Navy as a ‘Builder Navy’ from a ‘Buyer Navy’,” she said.
Hasina mentioned that the government is also working to increase and streamline the organisational structure of the Bangladesh Navy to ensure the best use of these sophisticated technologies. The government has been working relentlessly for the economic and socioeconomic development of the country, she added.
Hasina said the Father of the Nation had a dream to establish a modern academy to develop competent leadership for the military through providing advanced training to the country’s young generation.
She said the ‘Bangabandhu Complex’ with modern facilities was inaugurated in 2018 and training facilities at the Naval Academy have elevated to international level with this.
PM Hasina said she firmly believed that the naval officers trained in the academy would take advantage of this increased opportunity to lead the navy forward with more confidence.
On behalf of the prime minister, Chief of Naval Staff Admiral M Shaheen Iqbal distributed prizes among the winners and spoke at the program.
The cadets also took formal oaths on the occasion.
Bangladesh Navy arranged a spectacular parade on the occasion. The prime minister witnessed it from Ganabhaban.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Abu Shaleh Rumi said:


> View attachment 804923
> 
> দুধের স্বাদ ঘোলেই মিটাই...



Home boy done good. Proud of him. 

Don't know what "Able Rate" means...


F-6 enthusiast said:


> PM Hasina: Bangladesh Navy to get more sophisticated warships, war equipment (dhakatribune.com)
> 
> 
> *PM Hasina: Bangladesh Navy To Get More Sophisticated Warships, War Equipment*
> The premier firmly believes the naval officers would take advantage of this increased opportunity to lead the navy forward with more confidence
> 
> 
> FILE PHOTO: Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina virtually addresses the closing ceremony of the World Peace Conference from Ganabhaban on Sunday; December 5, 2021 *PID*
> By UNB
> December 20, 2021 8:56 AM
> Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina on Monday said the government has planned to induct more advanced warships and war equipment into the Bangladesh Navy as part of defence modernization.
> “We’ve planned to induct ultramodern ships, war equipment and technology in the future aiming to increase the capability of Bangladesh Navy,” Hasina said.
> She was addressing a function as the chief guest virtually joining it from her official residence Ganabhaban, marking the ‘President Parade’ of the passing out cadets of the Midshipman 2019 Alfa and Direct Entry Officer (DEO) 2021 Bravo.
> ADVERTISEMENT
> 
> The Bangladesh Navy organized the function at the Bangladesh Naval Academy, Chittagong.
> Hasina said the Navy has been turned into a truly full-fledged “three-dimensional” force through inducting two submarines -- ‘BNS Navajatra’ and ‘BNS Joyjatra’ in 2017.
> She mentioned that now the navy is able to play a stronger role in ensuring the safety of the country’s vast maritime areas, which are rich with natural resources, as well as prevent human trafficking and smuggling, and ensure the security of fishermen and the safe passage of merchant ships.
> ADVERTISEMENT
> 
> Besides, she said, work is underway to build a permanent submarine base -- “BNS Sheikh Hasina” -- with modern basin facilities at Pekua upazila at Cox's Bazar to provide safe jetty facilities to submarines and warships at the harbour.
> The prime minister said the construction work of ‘Sher-e-Bangla Base’ has progressed a lot to enhance the operational and communication facilities of naval vessels in the coastal areas of southwestern Bangladesh.
> She said the government has worked on various infrastructural developments, procurement of warships and strengthening the operational capacity of the existing ships.
> After coming to power in 2009, she said, the government has started implementing the 'Forces Goal-2030' in light of the defence policy formulated by Father of the Nation Bangabandhu Sheikh Mujibur Rahman.
> “In order to build the navy as a modern and regional strong force, the government is taking and implementing realistic plans such as various infrastructural developments, incorporation of warships to the navy and strengthening operational capacity of the existing ships.”
> She said the government has already incorporated a significant number of modern warships, helicopters, maritime patrol aircraft (MPA) and submarines into the Bangladesh Navy with state-of-the-art combat equipment and technology.
> In this connection, Hasina mentioned, a new MPA from Germany was commissioned to the Aviation Wing of Bangladesh Navy last November 2021. “Another will be inducted in May 2022.”
> She also mentioned that the construction of a second hangar with all modern facilities for operation and maintenance of helicopters and MPA is going on.
> The prime minister said Khulna Shipyard Limited, being managed by the Bangladesh Navy, has already attained the capacity to build Patrol Craft and Large Patrol Craft.
> “A decision has been taken to build a modern warship at Chittagong Drydock Limited run by the Bangladesh Navy to transform the Navy as a ‘Builder Navy’ from a ‘Buyer Navy’,” she said.
> Hasina mentioned that the government is also working to increase and streamline the organisational structure of the Bangladesh Navy to ensure the best use of these sophisticated technologies. The government has been working relentlessly for the economic and socioeconomic development of the country, she added.
> Hasina said the Father of the Nation had a dream to establish a modern academy to develop competent leadership for the military through providing advanced training to the country’s young generation.
> She said the ‘Bangabandhu Complex’ with modern facilities was inaugurated in 2018 and training facilities at the Naval Academy have elevated to international level with this.
> PM Hasina said she firmly believed that the naval officers trained in the academy would take advantage of this increased opportunity to lead the navy forward with more confidence.
> On behalf of the prime minister, Chief of Naval Staff Admiral M Shaheen Iqbal distributed prizes among the winners and spoke at the program.
> The cadets also took formal oaths on the occasion.
> Bangladesh Navy arranged a spectacular parade on the occasion. The prime minister witnessed it from Ganabhaban.



I am not too confident about where Pekua base is - closer to Maheshkhali Island and in between Matarbari port and CXB airport is my best guess. I don't know what stage of completion it is in either.


----------



## Bilal9

Guys this is good to look at for academic and theoretical purposes. American version of FREMM for littoral warfare use. Since Fincantieri is building these (and they also are possibly collaborating with BN on our frigate builds), this will be interesting to watch. But of course, ultimately our frigate program collaborators will turn out to be either China or more possibly, Turkey. I am however surprised that the ship will not have a stealth type integral mast.

An artist rendering of the U.S. Navy guided-missile frigate FFG(X). The new small surface combatant will have multi-mission capability to conduct air warfare, anti-submarine warfare, surface warfare, electronic warfare, and information operations. The design is based on the FREMM multipurpose frigate. A contract for ten ships was awarded to Marinette Marine Corporation, Wisconsin (USA), on 30 April 2020.






The first hull in a new Navy ship class in more than a decade is set to start construction later this year, the service’s program manager said this week.

Fincantieri Marinette Marine plans to start fabrication of the future USS _Constellation_ (FFG-62) in late summer or early fall following the completion of the final design review of the plans for the ship, Capt. Kevin Smith, who oversees the program for the Navy, said on Tuesday. The ship is estimated to be completed in Fiscal Year 2026.

“After we awarded the contract in April, we got going on functional design, the detailed design, with Fincantieri", Smith said.
“We had an initial delivery of the build specifications that were worked in during the conceptual design phase. Those are still being refined as we get ready for a critical design review later this fall.”

The Navy has stressed the multi-mission character of the new class rather than the modular mission package system of the Littoral Combat Ship. *Estimated to displace about 7,300 tons fully loaded, the Connies will feature a derivative of the AN/SPY-6 radar being installed on the Flight III Arleigh Burke-class guided-missile destroyers, a 32-cell vertical launch system, Aegis Baseline 10 combat system and 16 anti-ship Naval Strike Missiles, with a crew of about 200.*

The design of the new frigate is based on the FREMM multi-mission frigate in use with the French and Italian navies. Even with using the FREMM as a parent design, the Navy and designers Gibbs & Cox are making extensive revisions to accommodate not only American survivability standards, but also the margins the ship will need to accommodate new weapons and sensors over the life of the hull.

“Right now, the vast majority of the work going on for frigate is the detailed design. The engineers are sitting down and doing drawings,” Fincantieri Marinette Marine president and former U.S. Surface Force Pacific commander Rick Hunt told reporters in December.

In terms of margin, the hull should be able to add another 500 tons of weight and have excess cooling and electricity capacity for new equipment, Hunt said.






Smith acknowledged the room for the platform to grow over the life of the class.

*“We have ample margin for this hull form. We also have in our requirements [the] space, weight, power and cooling margin to accommodate upgrades down the road over the service life of the ship,” he said.

“Some of those could lead to directed energy type projects and other capabilities.”*

Fincantieri and the Navy are also working under a congressional mandate to ensure the components in the class, based on an Italian design, are all American.

“This is a U.S. warship that’s 96 percent American products right now in the design that we produce. We’ve touched almost every drawing from the parent design,” Hunt said.

“By the time we complete ship two, we’ll be at a hundred percent American.”

*The Navy is estimating the first-in-class Constellation is set to cost about $1.28 billion* — $795 million for the hull and the rest for government-furnished equipment, Smith said. *The follow-on ships must have a price range of $800 to $950 million. *Smith said that current cost estimates for the follow-on hulls to the first ship were around $781 million per ship — about $8.7 billion for the first ten ships.

In October, the Congressional Budget Office said the Navy might have underestimated the cost by up to 40 percent and the cost could be as high as $12.3 billion for the first ten frigates.

The start of fabrication comes as the yard in Wisconsin is in the midst of a $200 million capital expansion to accommodate the construction of the frigate program that will include a syncrolift, which will lower ships into the water more gently than the side-launch method Marinette Marine uses for the Freedom-class Littoral Combat Ships.

“We’re also putting together a new erection building — final assembly building — large enough to handle two frigates at a time,” Hunt said.
“That’s huge for being able to deliver and complete the ship for the right cost in the right timeframe.”

There is another thread going on about this,





__





US Navy Constellation class mission capabilities






defence.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Avicenna

Thoughts?


----------



## Bilal9

Avicenna said:


> Thoughts?



I agree on some stopgap used sub purchases while orders are given to build new ones.

But betting on "Myanmar Navy won't do anything cause they're busy keeping their status quo" is no comfort.

These idiots are unpredictable and could make a move on any Bangladesh territory next.

At the same time, we should look at mini and midget subs - which is a substantial component for the Pakistan Navy.

Great bang for the buck and we can built these locally with ToT (Italian tech). 

Why hasn't Bangladesh Navy done anything for fifty years on this front? These are minimal cost platforms and can be launched even from 300 ton vessels. Pathetic.


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

Bilal9 said:


> Great bang for the buck and we can built these locally with ToT (Italian tech).


type 212 will be good but not sure if Germany will allow us access to such tech. Apparently it can engage Maritime patrol aircraft with underwater SAM

also no French submarine pls
This isn't the Fault of IN , it was DCNS that leaked or got hacked
22,000 Pager Leaked Document Reveals All The Design Details Of The New Indian Scorpene Submarines (wonderfulengineering.com)
Scorpene submarine leak: Huge setback for India as 22,000 pages of secret data leaked | India News,The Indian Express







this is very sensitive data that was leaked online, the Australian picked it up and redacted some bits (if youre an intelligence service, you can find the original doc somewhere )

*'' According to “The Australian”, the data includes 4457 pages on the submarine’s underwater sensors, 4209 pages on its above-water sensors, 4301 pages on its combat management system, 493 paes on its torpedo launch system and specifications, 6841 pages on the submarine’s communications system and 2138 pages on its navigation systems. ''*

The DCNS employee may have had too much to drink that day

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avicenna

So Myanmar is set to have 3 subs?

All are better than the 2 Bangladesh has.

I hope BN stays ahead of this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GumNaam

Avicenna said:


> So Myanmar is set to have 3 subs?
> 
> All are better than the 2 Bangladesh has.
> 
> I hope BN stays ahead of this.


myanmar's navy isn't Bangladesh's problem, indian navy is, they can literally disconnect Bangladesh from the rest of the world at will and bring Bangladesh's booming economy to a grinding halt and even reversing it. As you can see, the western world will turn a blind eye. China is fast becoming a close ally of Bangladesh and as such, myanmar won't piss off China to the north by messing around with Bangladesh to the west.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avicenna

GumNaam said:


> myanmar's navy isn't Bangladesh's problem, indian navy is, they can literally disconnect Bangladesh from the rest of the world at will and bring Bangladesh's booming economy to a grinding halt and even reversing it. As you can see, the western world will turn a blind eye. China is fast becoming a close ally of Bangladesh and as such, myanmar won't piss off China to the north by messing around with Bangladesh to the west.



I disagree.

A conflict with Myanmar is far more likely than one with India.

BN needs to be able to deal with Myanmar before you can even think of dealing with India.

Bangladesh needs to leverage its good relationship with Europe to acquire the best platforms it can and soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GumNaam

Avicenna said:


> I disagree.
> 
> A conflict with Myanmar is far more likely than one with India.
> 
> BN needs to be able to deal with Myanmar before you can even think of dealing with India.
> 
> Bangladesh needs to leverage its good relationship with Europe to acquire the best platforms it can and soon.


myanmar is too riddled in its own internal coup strife to be much of a threat. and Bangladesh would be wise not to rely on europeans, they can't even properly stand by ukraine. Your best bet is to build a strong, intimidating, offensive military force, both conventional and unconventional including nuclear. Pakistan would be more than happy to help in latter, we tried to help iran and libya, besides the point that they blew it outta there behinds, but if we can help them, we will help you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Shaleh Rumi

GumNaam said:


> both conventional and unconventional including nuclear


Nuke is too too much for us. Chemical and biological will do the deterrence work just fine...


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1486247543776452608

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

The delivery of Batch II (batch of 5) of the 350 ton Padma Class has begun at Khulna Shipyard. The first in the batch to be launched in the water was Shaheed Daulat (P411) yesterday. The first two of the batch were due by EOY 2021 but the pandemic delayed things.

These are classified as littoral zone Offshore patrol vessels (OPVs) for Bangladesh Navy but rather well equipped for their displacement class and is equipped with Bofors 40mm cannon out front as main armament. At wartime, a MANPAD (Q18A VSHORAD) will equip the OPV.

At some point this year, all five will be launched at KSY and then commissioned at BN facilities (guessing based at new BN base at Payra).

Specs are as below (Thanks to Isa Khan bhai and per KSY site):


Length Overall
Breadth (Mld)
Depth (Mld)
Max. Speed
Draft
Special Features51.60 m
7.5 m
4.2 m
21 knots
2 m
1 x 40 mm Bofors cannon, and 2 x 12.7 mm CIS 50 Machine Gun.

Contract Signed between KSY & Owner Date
Delivery
Class
Marine Propulsion Diesel Engine Brand & Origin
Engine Power & Quantity
Generator Brand & Origin
Generator Capacity & Quantity09 May 2019
31 Dec 2021 (for first two PC)(Extended).
CSS
MTU, Germany.
2270 kw, 2 nos
CAT, England
18 kw, 2 Nos


Launch video and details

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

BN Commander Admiral Musa interview in 2020 



*ESD:* Drones are a major game-changer in maritime surveillance. Do you plan to acquire drones?
*Admiral Musa:* Indeed. The Bangladesh Navy Centre for Research & Development has already produced indigenously built drone for targeting practices, and is also working on research to manufacture drones and UAVs to carry out surveillance and monitor coastal and offshore activities.



*The interview was conducted by Guy Toremans.

source:*






The Bangladesh Navy – An Available, Adaptive and Affordable Force - European Security & Defence


The Bangladesh Navy has witnessed phenomenal growth in past three decades. It is evolving into a truly three-dimensional navy capable of maintaining an effective posture across the full spectrum of any conflict at sea. Notwithstanding the fact that the Navy has already made significant...




euro-sd.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

interesting choice 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496456231770554369


----------



## Bilal9

F-6 enthusiast said:


> interesting choice
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496456231770554369



Wow! Anyone else see the significance this has?

I think we will see a definite Bangladeshi assistance to set up their Navy... 

They will at least need some anti-piracy and anti-fishery patrol stuff....maybe a few Padma Class boats, and we can make them more potent by adding single waterjets in between the diesel screws on both sides. 

We already built some of the faster waterjet patrol vessels for the Kenyan Navy.


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

Bilal9 said:


> Wow! Anyone else see the significance this has?
> 
> I think we will see a definite Bangladeshi assistance to set up their Navy...
> 
> They will at least need some anti-piracy and anti-fishery patrol stuff....maybe a few Padma Class boats, and we can make them more potent by adding single waterjets in between the diesel screws on both sides.


not a big fan of *Serving *Men in Uniform doing civilian tasks, but its the Navy so its ok.


----------



## Bilal9

F-6 enthusiast said:


> not a big fan of *Serving *Men in Uniform doing civilian tasks, but its the Navy so its ok.



We can't deny that they are the only division of our armed forces that are halfway effective. Compared to BAF. management is light years better.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## BlindEagle

Avicenna said:


> I disagree.
> 
> A conflict with Myanmar is far more likely than one with India.
> 
> BN needs to be able to deal with Myanmar before you can even think of dealing with India.
> 
> Bangladesh needs to leverage its good relationship with Europe to acquire the best platforms it can and soon.


I see a conflict with both is possible, even at the same time. Burma and india are the dodgiest of partners and willing to switch sides at whim. While Burma can be crushed by China, india is a major threat that will try to keep Chinese hegemony out of bd. Bangladesh has two choices, be a vassal of China or india. The third choice is to radical, join American sphere of influence.



Bilal9 said:


> The delivery of Batch II (batch of 5) of the 350 ton Padma Class has begun at Khulna Shipyard. The first in the batch to be launched in the water was Shaheed Daulat (P411) yesterday. The first two of the batch were due by EOY 2021 but the pandemic delayed things.
> 
> These are classified as littoral zone Offshore patrol vessels (OPVs) for Bangladesh Navy but rather well equipped for their displacement class and is equipped with Bofors 40mm cannon out front as main armament. At wartime, a MANPAD (Q18A VSHORAD) will equip the OPV.
> 
> At some point this year, all five will be launched at KSY and then commissioned at BN facilities (guessing based at new BN base at Payra).
> 
> Specs are as below (Thanks to Isa Khan bhai and per KSY site):
> 
> 
> Length Overall
> Breadth (Mld)
> Depth (Mld)
> Max. Speed
> Draft
> Special Features51.60 m
> 7.5 m
> 4.2 m
> 21 knots
> 2 m
> 1 x 40 mm Bofors cannon, and 2 x 12.7 mm CIS 50 Machine Gun.
> 
> Contract Signed between KSY & Owner Date
> Delivery
> Class
> Marine Propulsion Diesel Engine Brand & Origin
> Engine Power & Quantity
> Generator Brand & Origin
> Generator Capacity & Quantity09 May 2019
> 31 Dec 2021 (for first two PC)(Extended).
> CSS
> MTU, Germany.
> 2270 kw, 2 nos
> CAT, England
> 18 kw, 2 Nos
> 
> 
> Launch video and details


The design of Padma class changed? 🤔


----------



## Bilal9

BlindEagle said:


> The design of Padma class changed? 🤔



No, I was suggesting the single waterjet addition for chasing rogue vessels in open sea. The patrol area for Maldives may be a lot larger than the Bangladesh EEZ so they will need faster and possibly longer endurance boats. 

Current Padma class IMHO is way too slow which is okay because we don't have that many pirates in our EEZ zone. I was suggesting changes to suit Maldivian Navy use.


----------



## Bilal9

Bangladesh Navy corvette BNS Shongram in Lebanon​


----------



## BlindEagle

Avicenna said:


> So Myanmar is set to have 3 subs?
> 
> All are better than the 2 Bangladesh has.
> 
> I hope BN stays ahead of this.


The kilo may be better. The other two are type 39 like us. 
From this we should conclude we can’t rely on Russia or China in our defense procurement. We should look to the west, if necessary… Turkey or look to South Korea who’ve been a good partner to us for long time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

BlindEagle said:


> The kilo may be better. The other two are type 39 like us.
> From this we should conclude we can’t rely on Russia or China in our defense procurement. We should look to the west, if necessary… Turkey or look to South Korea who’ve been a good partner to us for long time





BD needs to be bold and set out a strategy for maximum autonomy.

Remember BD is in no way a small country with a population of 165 million and an economy that is growing fairly fast at a consitent rate. Already the economy has surpassed 400 billion US dollars and reach 1 trillion before the end of this decade.

BD needs to source weapons from China, Europe and Turkey. Over the longer term it can reduce reliance on both Europe and China and buy more from Turkey who are the most trustworthy.

With determination and smart strategy BD can stay as a neutral country well able to defend itself in it's neoughbourhood.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BlindEagle

UKBengali said:


> BD needs to be bold and set out a strategy for maximum autonomy.
> 
> Remember BD is in no way a small country with a population of 165 million and an economy that is growing fairly fast at a consitent rate. Already the economy has surpassed 400 billion US dollars and reach 1 trillion before the end of this decade.
> 
> BD needs to source weapons from China, Europe and Turkey. Over the longer term it can reduce reliance on both Europe and China and buy more from Turkey who are the most trustworthy.
> 
> With determination and smart strategy BD can stay as a neutral country well able to defend itself in it's neoughbourhood.


I agree but with strategic weapons we need to be careful whom we invest in.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UKBengali

BlindEagle said:


> I agree but with strategic weapons we need to be careful whom we invest in.






Yes I would not even be wholly reliant on the Turks as they may be unable to supply BD due to circumstances out of their control.

With Turkey you are likely to get the most tech transfer and so BD can use this as a base to build up it's own subsystems companies.

Walton and some other BD companies already have some experience in the electronics industries and so they can start off BD development in the field of electronics and radar systems. It may take decades to get to world standards but you need to start from somewhere if you are going to get anywhere.

For all this to happen the BD government needs to take defence seriously and want to make BD an independent country that is not reliant on others for its own security and there is little evidence of this so far.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal9

UKBengali said:


> Remember BD is in no way a small country with a population of 165 million and an economy that is growing fairly fast at a consitent rate. Already the economy has surpassed 400 billion US dollars and reach 1 trillion before the end of this decade.



So Turkey has a population of 85 Million (half that of ours) and their GDP (roughly 800 Billion nominal) is double that of ours,

Their per capita nominal GDP is then four times ours right now and look at their defense technology integration level. Outta sight...

In a few years, when our GDP approaches their level (800 Billion)- should we be defense-production wise as good as they are now (if it is only dependent on GDP level)? I seriously doubt it. Neither the ahammuks we have as political leaders (nor the defence establishment leaders) realize where we should be, in integrating defence technology. Look at the simple difference between defence industry of Pakistan and that of ours. 

Of course by this time Turkey's GDP would again be way ahead of ours of course and reached much higher milestones of defence production.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mb444

Bilal9 said:


> So Turkey has a population of 85 Million (half that of ours) and their GDP (roughly 800 Billion nominal) is double that of ours,
> 
> Their per capita nominal GDP is then four times ours right now and look at their defense technology integration level. Outta sight...
> 
> In a few years, when our GDP approaches their level (800 Billion)- should we be defense-production wise as good as they are now (if it is only dependent on GDP level)? I seriously doubt it. Neither the ahammuks we have as political leaders (nor the defence establishment leaders) realize where we should be, in integrating defence technology. Look at the simple difference between defence industry of Pakistan and that of ours.
> 
> Of course by this time Turkey's GDP would again be way ahead of ours of course and reached much higher milestones of defence production.



I do not think it is so simple as economic size determines size of military industrial complex.

Both turkey and pakistan defense scenario is much more complex then ours. They also wish to be geo strategic players based on their military capacity.

BD will rise to be a middle power based on economics muscle rather than military prowess.

Saying all that BD needs to establish a military industrial complex. We need to do this with potential export in mind. Here I think JV is the key. We need to start cooperating with the likes of Turkey, indonesia and pakistan.

First step BD needs to change current policy and allow its private industry to enter defence related sector.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

BN should look at Damen Sigma 12516 Multi Mission Frigate 






32 VLS 












https://res.cloudinary.com/damen-shipyards2/catalogue/defence-and-security/sigma/sigma-frigate-12516/product-sheet-sigma-frigate-12516.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tigers

Bilal9 said:


> So Turkey has a population of 85 Million (half that of ours) and their GDP (roughly 800 Billion nominal) is double that of ours,
> 
> Their per capita nominal GDP is then four times ours right now and look at their defense technology integration level. Outta sight...
> 
> In a few years, when our GDP approaches their level (800 Billion)- should we be defense-production wise as good as they are now (if it is only dependent on GDP level)? I seriously doubt it. Neither the ahammuks we have as political leaders (nor the defence establishment leaders) realize where we should be, in integrating defence technology. Look at the simple difference between defence industry of Pakistan and that of ours.
> 
> Of course by this time Turkey's GDP would again be way ahead of ours of course and reached much higher milestones of defence production.



There are two possible explanations.

First possibility is we have assumed strategic patience like China did when it was developing. All military ambitions are on a back burner until our human resource and economy have developed to support a serious move. We have another five decades of development ahead so no need to rush.

Second possibility is politics, corruption and incompetence are getting in the way of developing a defence sector that should normally emerge as a country rises economically.

When it comes to BAL, it is a mix of two.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

I wonder what's stopping BN to get an appropriate supersonic anti ship cruise like CM 302 for their Chinese origin ships.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> I wonder what's stopping BN to get an appropriate supersonic anti ship cruise like CM 302 for their Chinese origin ships.



All in good time brother. Sabr is key....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Destranator

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> I wonder what's stopping BN to get an appropriate supersonic anti ship cruise like CM 302 for their Chinese origin ships.


Integration could be an issue as our Chinese frigates are a lot older than these missiles.


----------



## Bilal9

Destranator said:


> Integration could be an issue as our Chinese frigates are a lot older than these missiles.



By the time we get our frigates, both aam+chhala will change for the better and no - both will not be gone as the proverb says, but be renewed.

Meaning the six new frigates will be ready by fiscal 2027~28 and they will come integrated with ship killer missile capability (from whatever source) along with networked battle suite integrating all fighting naval platforms using satellite links, as we have already discussed. There is no other logical choice or option.

Older Chinese frigates may not get the ship-killer missile fitment.

I am also hearing that Bangladesh might actually launch submarine assembly if not outright builds from scratch at some point in several videos I have seen lately.

Could be premature though...I know these guys below talk a lot of hooey, but with this report below they are factual on all counts. More dhoti-wetting news for the South Block, heh heh......

Too bad they can't do jack about our defensive posture as it is purely for defense.









China constructing Bangladesh Navy’s ultra-modern submarine base


The Bangladesh Navy is quietly constructing one of the most advanced submarine bases in the region with the technical cooperation of China. BNS Sheikh Hasina,




www.defseca.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mb444

Bilal9 said:


> By the time we get our frigates, both aam+chhala will change for the better and no - both will not be gone as the proverb says, but be renewed.
> 
> Meaning the six new frigates will be ready by fiscal 2027~28 and they will come integrated with ship killer missile capability (from whatever source) along with networked battle suite integrating all fighting naval platforms using satellite links, as we have already discussed. There is no other logical choice or option.
> 
> Older Chinese frigates may not get the ship-killer missile fitment.
> 
> I am also hearing that Bangladesh might actually launch submarine assembly if not outright builds from scratch at some point in several videos I have seen lately.
> 
> Could be premature though...I know these guys below talk a lot of hooey, but with this report below they are factual on all counts. More dhoti-wetting news for the South Block, heh heh......
> 
> Too bad they can't do jack about our defensive posture as it is purely for defense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China constructing Bangladesh Navy’s ultra-modern submarine base
> 
> 
> The Bangladesh Navy is quietly constructing one of the most advanced submarine bases in the region with the technical cooperation of China. BNS Sheikh Hasina,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.defseca.com


Please provide links to news or talks of BD assembling/building subs please. Thanks


----------



## UKBengali

F-6 enthusiast said:


> BN should look at Damen Sigma 12516 Multi Mission Frigate
> View attachment 827946
> 
> 
> 32 VLS
> 
> View attachment 827947
> 
> View attachment 827948
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://res.cloudinary.com/damen-shipyards2/catalogue/defence-and-security/sigma/sigma-frigate-12516/product-sheet-sigma-frigate-12516.pdf





What a wonderful ship and perfect for BD in terms of size and capabilities.

However there is one MASSIVE problem and that is that this packed full of US and European sensors, engines and armaments.

BD needs to got for either Turkish or Chinese in this case as the major adversary of its next-generation frigates would be the Indian Navy.


----------



## Zabaniyah

I read somewhere that BN is manufacturing their own missiles.








China to set up a missile facility in Bangladesh - Maritime Gateway


News, A decade after China delivered surface-to-air missile systems to Bangladesh, the country is set to get a maintenance and overhaul facility that could




www.maritimegateway.com





_Shunsi naki dada der pant kuila pore gese ei kobhor ta shune. _

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

UKBengali said:


> However there is one MASSIVE problem and that is that this packed full of US and European sensors, engines and armaments.


wont be as much of a problem as Western origin fighter. I believe BN will adopt a western Ship design with western sensors. Chances of British Type 31 frigate or a Damen design. Anything from naval group or fincantieri will be a welcome surprise.


----------



## Bilal9

Zabaniyah said:


> I read somewhere that BN is manufacturing their own missiles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China to set up a missile facility in Bangladesh - Maritime Gateway
> 
> 
> News, A decade after China delivered surface-to-air missile systems to Bangladesh, the country is set to get a maintenance and overhaul facility that could
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.maritimegateway.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Shunsi naki dada der pant kuila pore gese ei kobhor ta shune. _



Pant khulse to thik-e, porey dhuti porsey, shetao nashto hoiya gesey (human mutra situation). 

Amra ki defensive jinish kini, tago eto matha byatha ki jonno - bujhi na....

Tader iccha, shob neighbor neutered/vulnerable/defenseless hoiya thakbey.....ar tara dadagiri chalabey.

Eta ki expect kora jai ??

A recipe for making permanent enemies, nothing more....

Not all dil-ka-masnad shupto asha puron hoi na....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

mb444 said:


> Please provide links to news or talks of BD assembling/building subs please. Thanks



Well here's one I could find, however it's not a very solid source (Hasanul Islam) and maybe a bit of the clickbait variety. there were others, but I cannot find them right now. Vision 2030 specifies how many diesel electric subs for BN, 6 or 8 total? That is what this guy is basing his logic on.








Sharma Ji said:


> Banglades has a NAVY ??? wtf O_O



Don't try to hijack the thread, you have been reported.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Abid123

Bilal9 said:


> have


He is wondering why Bangladesh has a navy. Indian navy is there to give BD "protection"


----------



## Bilal9

Abid123 said:


> He is wondering why Bangladesh has a navy. Indian navy is there to give BD "protection"



We don't need "por-tek-sun" from Street-$hitters. We can fend for ourselves. 

Too many ghatiya neech pujari idiots in this forum lately.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abid123

Bilal9 said:


> We don't need "por-tek-sun" from Street-$hitters. We can fend for ourselves.
> 
> Too many ghatiya neech pujari idiots in this forum lately.


Bro it was sarcasm I have seen pajeets on this forum claiming that India is there to "protect" Bangladesh if something happens.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526152956235620353





google trans:
🇹🇷 In the appendix, 4 main maneuvers performed by anti-ship missiles produced in the world during the strike phase are seen

The domestic ATMACA anti-ship missile, which entered the inventory, is able to perform several other types of maneuvers that are not seen there in addition to 2 of these maneuvers. This makes it an exceptional, surprise missile.

emphasis on *''surprise''* terminal maneuvers. (BN is confirmed to have purchased Anti-ship missile from Turkey). Range isn't everything.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

New Toy for the USAF and USN - comments?
MC-130J Commando II Amphibious​





Interesting that US does not boast seaplanes nowadays....and this looks like a revival of sorts, unlike the Japanese and Chinese Navy ones.

Japanese Shin Meiwa US-1A





Chinese AG-600

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

Keel laid for Bangladesh Navy's new Landing Craft Tank (LCT) at KSY. Intotal 3 LCT will be built at kSY.

Capacity:
- 6 MBT 2000 or 12 BTR 80
- 18 Heavy Trucks or 6 Nora B 52
- 300 troops

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## The Ronin

Arthur said:


> Keel laid for Bangladesh Navy's new Landing Craft Tank (LCT) at KSY. Intotal 3 LCT will be built at kSY.
> 
> Capacity:
> - 6 MBT 2000 or 12 BTR 80
> - 18 Heavy Trucks or 6 Nora B 52
> - 300 troops
> 
> View attachment 854290



That's not the real pic though. At least 350 troops and 5 155mm howitzers.


----------



## Avicenna

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1538761703365672961
Your move BN!

Reactions: Angry Angry:
1


----------



## leonblack08

Avicenna said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1538761703365672961
> Your move BN!


Navy is one area we had an advantage over the Burmese. But they have been closing the gap rapidly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Bilal9

leonblack08 said:


> Navy is one area we had an advantage over the Burmese. But they have been closing the gap rapidly.



Is the junta stable?

I guess all the money has been coming from China, in exchange of rubies....


----------



## Avicenna

leonblack08 said:


> Navy is one area we had an advantage over the Burmese. But they have been closing the gap rapidly.



Amazing man.

No sense of urgency.


----------



## Bilal9

Arthur said:


> Keel laid for Bangladesh Navy's new Landing Craft Tank (LCT) at KSY. Intotal 3 LCT will be built at kSY.
> 
> Capacity:
> - 6 MBT 2000 or 12 BTR 80
> - 18 Heavy Trucks or 6 Nora B 52
> - 300 troops
> 
> View attachment 854290



Keel Laying Ceremony for 03XLCT






These were the same ones that WMS in Chittagong was supposed to build for the Army a while ago, when they encountered financial problems (common in the shipbuilding business). Design is very similar to the LCT's Damen in Sharjah is building for the Nigerian Navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

খুলনা শিপইয়ার্ডে সর্বাধুনিক প্রযুক্তির ল্যান্ডিং ক্র্যাফট ট্যাঙ্ক নির্মাণ​খুলনা ব্যুরো
প্রকাশ: ১৫ জুন ২২ । ২২:৫৪ | আপডেট: ১৫ জুন ২২ । ২২:৫৪








খুলনা শিপইয়ার্ড লিমিটেড বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনীর জন্য তিনটি ল্যান্ডিং ক্র্যাফট ট্যাঙ্ক (এলসিটি) নির্মাণ করবে। এগুলো হবে এখন পর্যন্ত দেশে নির্মিত সর্ববৃহৎ এলসিটি।

বুধবার দুপুরে খুলনা শিপইয়ার্ড চত্বরে এর নির্মাণকাজ উদ্বোধন করা হয়। অনুষ্ঠানে প্রধান অতিথি ছিলেন খুলনা নৌ-অঞ্চলের কমান্ডার রিয়ার অ্যাডমিরাল মোহাম্মদ আনোয়ার হোসেন।

অনুষ্ঠানে জানানো হয়, নৌবাহিনীর জন্য নির্মিতব্য তিনটি ল্যান্ডিং ক্র্যাফট ট্যাঙ্ক দেশের সর্ববৃহৎ দৈর্ঘ্যের (৭০ মিটার) এবং সর্বাধুনিক প্রযুক্তিসমৃদ্ধ। এতে অত্যাধুনিক যন্ত্রপাতি সংযোজন করা হবে। জাহাজ তিনটি আন্তর্জাতিক সমুদ্রসীমা এবং দেশের অভ্যন্তরের নদীগুলোতে অভিযানে সক্ষম। প্রতিটি জাহাজে একই সঙ্গে ছয়টি মাঝারি মানের ট্যাঙ্ক পরিবহন করা যাবে। এ ছাড়াও ছয়টি মাঝারি মানের ট্যাঙ্কের পরিবর্তে প্রতিটি জাহাজ পাঁচটি মিডিয়াম আর্টিলারি গান ভেহিকেল অথবা ১২টি এপিসি অথবা ১৮টি মিলিটারি ট্রাক পরিবহনে সক্ষম।

এলসিটিগুলোর প্রাথমিক কাজ হবে যুদ্ধকালীন বাংলাদেশের উপকূলীয় অঞ্চলের উভচর অভিযান পরিচালনা এবং ট্যাঙ্ক, এপিসিসহ সাপোর্ট ইউনিট ও ল্যান্ডিং ফোর্স পরিবহন করা। তাছাড়া শান্তিকালীন এলসিটির মিশন হবে লজিস্টিক শিপের ভূমিকা পালনের পাশাপাশি বঙ্গোপসাগর ও তৎসংলগ্ন উপকূলীয় এলাকায় মানবিক সহায়তা দেওয়া এবং ত্রাণসামগ্রী ও কর্মী পরিবহন করা। দেশে নির্মিত প্রথম ল্যান্ডিং ক্র্যাফট হিসেবে এটা দেশের জাহাজ নির্মাণ শিল্পে মাইলফলক হিসেবে বিবেচিত হবে। জাহাজ তিনটি আন্তর্জাতিক ক্ল্যাসিফিকেশন সোসাইটি লয়েডস রেজিস্ট্রারের (ইংল্যান্ড) নীতিমালা অনুসরণ করে নির্মিত হবে।

অনুষ্ঠানে প্রধান অতিথি রিয়ার অ্যাডমিরাল মোহাম্মদ আনোয়ার হোসেন তার বক্তৃতায় বলেন, বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনীর জন্য খুলনা শিপইয়ার্ডের জাহাজ নির্মাণ এটাই প্রথম নয়। আগেও এ প্রতিষ্ঠান নৌবাহিনীর জন্য পাঁচটি প্যাট্রল ক্র্যাফট, দুটি লার্জ প্যাট্রল ক্র্যাফট, দুটি টাগ বোট এবং ছয়টি ল্যান্ডিং ক্র্যাফট ইউটিলিটি সফলভাবে নির্মাণ করে হস্তান্তর করেছে। আর এখন সর্ববৃহৎ দৈর্ঘ্যের এলসিটি নির্মাণ করছে। কেবল নৌবাহিনীর জন্য নয়; কোস্টগার্ড, মোংলা বন্দর, পায়রা বন্দর, মৎস্য অধিদপ্তরসহ বিভিন্ন প্রতিষ্ঠানের জন্য আন্তর্জাতিক মানের জাহাজ নির্মাণ করে খুলনা শিপইয়ার্ড দেশের সামগ্রিক অর্থনীতিতে গুরুত্বপূর্ণ ভূমিকা রাখছে। খুলনা শিপইয়ার্ড জাহাজ নির্মাণ করে অচিরেই বিদেশে রপ্তানিতে সক্ষম হবে উল্লেখ করে তিনি বলেন, এ প্রতিষ্ঠান তার হূত গৌরব পুনরুদ্ধার করেছে এবং লাভজনক প্রতিষ্ঠানে পরিণত হয়েছে।
খুলনা শিপইয়ার্ডের ব্যবস্থাপনা পরিচালক কমডোর এম সামছুল আজীজের সভাপতিত্বে অনুষ্ঠানে শিপইয়ার্ডের ঊর্ধ্বতন সামরিক-অসামরিক কর্মকর্তা এবং গণ্যমান্য ব্যক্তিরা উপস্থিত ছিলেন।

Khulna Shipyard Limited will build three Landing Craft Tanks (LCTs) for the Bangladesh Navy. These will be the largest LCTs built in the country so far.

The construction work was inaugurated at Khulna Shipyard premises on Wednesday afternoon. Commander of Khulna Naval Area Rear Admiral Mohammad Anwar Hossain was the chief guest on the occasion.

It was informed at the ceremony that the three landing craft tanks to be constructed for the Navy have the longest length (60 meters) in the country and are equipped with the latest technology. Sophisticated equipment will be added to it. The ship is capable of navigating three international seas and inland rivers. Each ship can transport six medium quality tanks simultaneously. In addition, instead of six medium quality tanks, each ship is capable of carrying five medium artillery gun vehicles or 12 APCs or 16 military trucks.

The primary task of LCTs will be to conduct amphibious operations in the coastal areas of wartime Bangladesh and to transport support units and landing forces including tanks, APCs. In addition, the mission of the peacetime LCT will be to play the role of a logistic ship as well as to provide humanitarian assistance and transport relief and personnel to the Bay of Bengal and adjoining coastal areas. As the first landing craft built in the country, it will be considered as a milestone in the shipbuilding industry of the country. The ship will be built following the policies of the three international classification societies Lloyds Registrar (England).

Rear Admiral Mohammad Anwar Hossain, who was the chief guest on the occasion, said in his speech that this is not the first time that the Khulna Shipyard has built a ship for the Bangladesh Navy. Earlier, the company had successfully constructed and handed over five patrol craft, two large patrol craft, two tug boats and six landing craft utilities for the Navy. And now it is building the longest LCT. Not just for the Navy; Khulna Shipyard is playing an important role in the overall economy of the country by constructing international standard ships for various organizations including Coast Guard, Mongla Port, Pigeon Port, Fisheries Department. Mentioning that Khulna Shipyard will soon be able to build ships and export them abroad, he said the company has restored its glory and has become a profitable company.

Khulna Shipyard Managing Director Commodore M Shamsul Aziz presided over the function, which was attended by senior military and civilian officials of the shipyard and dignitaries.

The similar Damen Ship built for Nigeria Navy is about 45% bigger at 100m length (LST-100) and is being built at Damen-AlBwardy yards in Sharjah. But design is almost identical. KSY may be using a scaled down Damen design.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

leonblack08 said:


> Navy is one area we had an advantage over the Burmese. But they have been closing the gap rapidly.




It is second half of 2022 and not even a partner for the 6 next-gen frigates has been announced!

The original timetable in 2017 was the first one would be launched by this year.

I am afraid the BN is looking like it is turning into another BAF with a lots of talk and no action.

Always had my doubts why they kept buying so much second hand frigates and it looks like we now know the answer.

The BA is the only force that is actually still buying modern and powerful weapons systems with the 18 TRG-300 MLRS that were delivered this year.


@Avicenna


----------



## Avicenna

UKBengali said:


> It is second half of 2022 and not even a partner for the 6 next-gen frigates has been announced!
> 
> The original timetable in 2017 was the first one would be launched by this year.
> 
> I am afraid the BN is looking like it is turning into another BAF with a lots of talk and no action.
> 
> Always had my doubts why they kept buying so much second hand frigates and it looks like we now know the answer.
> 
> The BA is the only force that is actually stil buying modern and powerful weapons systems with the 18 TRG-300 MLRS that were delivered this year.
> 
> 
> @Avicenna



I am sorry to say.

But Bangladesh is just not serious about its military.

This is what happens when your country is run by a woman, moreover a grandmother.

Are there no fookin men in Bangladesh?

What kind of effeminate society is this?

The country got b*tch slapped by its primitive neighbor just a few years ago and yet there is no serious effort to make things better.

And on top of that, the country caters to its larger neighbor who calls its people "termites".

It's embarrasing man.

Forces Goal 2030 my a33.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## UKBengali

Avicenna said:


> I am sorry to say.
> 
> But Bangladesh is just not serious about its military.
> 
> This is what happens when your country is run by a woman, moreover a grandmother.
> 
> Are there no fookin men in Bangladesh?
> 
> What kind of effeminate society is this?
> 
> The country got b*tch slapped by its primitive neighbor just a few years ago and yet there is no serious effort to make things better.
> 
> And on top of that, the country caters to its larger neighbor who calls its people "termites".
> 
> It's embarrasing man.
> 
> Forces Goal 2030 my a33.





I don't think you can blame Hasina for BN.

With BAF I agree as it has been known for years they are useless.

BN seems to have made stupid mistakes like buying too many second hand ships like frigates etc. Subs were fine though.

They needed to be 100% focused on the next-gen frigate programme from 2017 but for some unknown reason kept buying multiple 2nd hand Chinese frigates.

Myanmar Navy was absolutely no threat and Indian Navy was far too powerful for these ships to make any difference.

Training of an enlarged Navy could have been done on rotation basis on the current vessels and then final training done when the new-build ships were launched and trails started.

What you do not do is have more 2nd hand ships than new-build! No navy in the world does this and there is a very good reason for this.

Anyway it will take many many years for this new potent Myanmar frigate to get into service but when it does(2025?) it will be one seriously powerful ship with latest Chinese sensors and weapons systems. Even then BN will still overall be a better and more powerful force but not by much.

BN really needs to select a partner this year and aim to try to get the first build ship in the water by 2025 but at this time I do not have much hope for this !


----------



## Avicenna

UKBengali said:


> I don't think you can blame Hasina for BN.
> 
> With BAF I agree as it has been known for years they are useless.
> 
> BN seems to have made stupid mistakes like buying too many second hand ships like frigates etc. Subs were fine though.
> 
> They needed to be 100% focused on the next-gen frigate programme from 2017 but for some unknown reason kept buying multiple 2nd hand Chinese frigates.
> 
> Myanmar Navy was absolutely no threat and Indian Navy was far too powerful for these ships to make any difference.
> 
> Training of an enlarged Navy could have been done on rotation basis on the current vessels and then final training done when the new-build ships were launched and trails started.
> 
> What you do not do is have more 2nd hand ships than new-build! No navy in the world does this and there is a very good reason for this.
> 
> Anyway it will take many many years for this new potent Myanmar frigate to get into service but when it does(2025?) it will be one seriously powerful ship with latest Chinese sensors and weapons systems. Even then BN will still overall be a better and more powerful force but not by much.
> 
> BN really needs to select a partner this year and aim to try to get the first build ship in the water by 2025 but at this time I do not have much hope for this !



Listen man, I dunno who is running the show there.

There just doesnt seem to be a coherent strategy.

I know there are alot of shifting variables geo politically.

But other nations are navigating it just fine.

Bangladesh is just not serious about its military capability.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

Avicenna said:


> Listen man, I dunno who is running the show there.
> 
> There just doesnt seem to be a coherent strategy.
> 
> I know there are alot of shifting variables geo politically.
> 
> But other nations are navigating it just fine.
> 
> Bangladesh is just not serious about its military capability.





That is the problem right there!

It seems to be each service for itself and they fight each other for whatever the leaders thinks benefits them.

With BA at least they are buying new stuff and modernising in line with the available budget.

BN was doing ok but really let go of the ball in the last few years - why they are taking so long to select a partner for next-gen frigate programme is a mystery.

BAF has always been interested in other things than building up their fighter fleet since AL came into power

I do not buy that India has any influence over BD military purchases as BN brought 2 Ming-class submarines that are actually a really serious threat to their Navy and also the 18 TRG-300 MLRS that would do more damage to them in a war than 1-2 squadrons of modern fighters.

In essence, BD government does not think having a strong military is necessary even after being bitched-slapped in 2017 by an impoverished hole called Myanmar.

Hasina and AL leadership do not have enough self-respect it seems to have changed their thinking after 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avicenna

UKBengali said:


> That is the problem right there!
> 
> It seems to be each service for itself and they fight each other for whatever the leaders thinks benefits them.
> 
> With BA at least they are buying new stuff and modernising in line with the available budget.
> 
> BN was doing ok but really let go of the ball in the last few years - why they are taking so long to select a partner for next-gen frigate programme is a mystery.
> 
> BAF has always been interested in other things than building up their fighter fleet since AL came into power
> 
> I do not buy that India has any influence over BD military purchases as BN brought 2 Ming-class submarines that are actually a really serious threat to their Navy and also the 18 TRG-300 MLRS that would do more damage to them in a war than 1-2 squadrons of modern fighters.
> 
> In essence, BD government does not think having a strong military is necessary even after being bitched-slapped in 2017 by an impoverished hole called Myanmar.
> 
> Hasina and AL leadership do not have enough self-respect it seems to have changed their thinking after 2017.



I agree.

And this is what is so infuriateing.

Lack of self respect.

It is EMBARASSING at this point if you are a Bengali/Bangladeshi.

Either Bangladesh gets its act together.

Or it's a colony of India and ultimately it is at the mercy of the goodwill of other nations.

What's gonna happen next time Burma acts up?

Cry to the UN?

Have you not seen how NO ONE cares.

Pathetic nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UKBengali

Avicenna said:


> I agree.
> 
> And this is what is so infuriateing.
> 
> Lack of self respect.
> 
> It is EMBARASSING at this point if you are a Bengali/Bangladeshi.
> 
> Either Bangladesh gets its act together.
> 
> Or it's a colony of India and ultimately it is at the mercy of the goodwill of other nations.
> 
> What's gonna happen next time Burma acts up?
> 
> Cry to the UN?
> 
> Have you not seen how NO ONE cares.
> 
> Pathetic nation.





No idea why Hasina has totally changed her tune with respect to the military.

When she was in power between 19996-2001 BD wanted to buy 27 F-16s but the US turned it down as BD was too poor - that was the official reason anyway.

Then Hasina went to Russia and signed a contract for 16 Mig-29s with options for 16 more.

Still have fantasies of BAF flying those 27 F-16s and totally dominating MAF and so the savages would never dare mess with BD.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bengal71

Avicenna said:


> I agree.
> 
> And this is what is so infuriateing.
> 
> Lack of self respect.
> 
> It is EMBARASSING at this point if you are a Bengali/Bangladeshi.
> 
> Either Bangladesh gets its act together.
> 
> Or it's a colony of India and ultimately it is at the mercy of the goodwill of other nations.
> 
> What's gonna happen next time Burma acts up?
> 
> Cry to the UN?
> 
> Have you not seen how NO ONE cares.
> 
> Pathetic nation.



The forces goal 2030 will not be realized, it's a bitter pill we have to swallow. Firstly in the absence of pressure from the civilian leadership on the military leadership to upgrade the military, the military would indulge in making money through other means instead of focusing on defense. Secondly the civilian leadership needs to have an understanding of the need for strong defense and then pursue a goal of building strong defense.

The civilian leadership has two problems IMO:

1. The leadership is old and do not understand the importance of defense.

- The leadership has spent most of their political career during a time when they were running a country that needed to be fed, nothing else was important. Their election agendas were always about 10 taka/kg rice, building of infra, reducing infant mortality, achieving high rate of vaccination for the children, rise of literacy rate and the likes. In their minds that is what politics is about, that is what delivering as a government was about and they didn't know any better. This situation is not changing because the oldies are not able to understand the new paradigm in the 21st century, that's why they still pledge 10 taka/kg rice even though they know it's not possible, clearly demonstrating what they understand to be good leadership and governance, clearly demonstrates what they consider running well a country.

2. The leadership has been dominated by females for far too long.

- 
The defense forces have been in a steady decline sine 1990 when democracy was restored and female leaders ruled ever since.

I am not misogynistic but you have to understand the mentality of a female. A female of any country doesn't fight back if they are cat called on the street or threatened with molestation. They tend to scream to attract attention of others to help her or try to run away. This is 100 times true for Bengali women who are normally raised as home bound mothers or sisters.
On the other hand men try to fight back to the best of their abilities. We need men, not the effeminate and thief ones like Sajib Wajed or Tarek chora. I can tell you if a jamati rajakar variety comes to power he will rapidly upgrade the military and give befitting response to bullies, cause they are the Islamic variety as well as men. However, that's not a good option for us as they come with numerous other baggage and the cons far outweigh the pros. We just have to wait and see when we can get a male leader. BD didn't behave like this during the time of Mujib or Zia, even Moin-Foka government acted assertively.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

Bengal71 said:


> I am not misogynistic but you have to understand the mentality of a female. A female of any country doesn't fight back if they are cat called on the street or threatened with molestation. They tend to scream to attract attention of others to help her or try to run away.


This is not always true.
Benazir Bhutto went to North Korea and brought Missile designs.


So Women have the courage to serve their country.


----------



## Bengal71

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> This is not always true.
> Benazir Bhutto went to North Korea and brought Missile designs.
> 
> 
> So Women have the courage to serve their country.



We are not talking about outliers, we are talking about the general trend. Besides Benazir was not in actual control, no Pakistani PM has ever been in actual control, Pak military was.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UKBengali

Bengal71 said:


> We are not talking about outliers, we are talking about the general trend. Besides Benazir was not in actual control, no Pakistani PM has ever been in actual control, Pak military was.




Not strictly true as see what happened during first Hasina term from 1996-2001.

AL brought Mig-29s after F-16 request was rejected and there was the border skirmish with India where BD hammered the Indians.


----------



## Bengal71

UKBengali said:


> Not strictly true as see what happened during first Hasina term from 1996-2001.
> 
> AL brought Mig-29s after F-16 request was rejected and there was the border skirmish with India where BD hammered the Indians.



That one action of mig and frigate procurement can't be shown as Hasina understanding importance of defense. The Roumari issue was also the doing of the BDR and it's commanding officer back then who was later rebuked by Hasina government for doing what he did. Hasina has ruled the country for a total of 18 years and except for mig and frigate procurement she basically did nothing else for defense. Actions during majority of her rule shows what she is, not an isolated procurement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avicenna

Bengal71 said:


> The forces goal 2030 will not be realized, it's a bitter pill we have to swallow. Firstly in the absence of pressure from the civilian leadership on the military leadership to upgrade the military, the military would indulge in making money through other means instead of focusing on defense. Secondly the civilian leadership needs to have an understanding of the need for strong defense and then pursue a goal of building strong defense.
> 
> The civilian leadership has two problems IMO:
> 
> 1. The leadership is old and do not understand the importance of defense.
> 
> - The leadership has spent most of their political career during a time when they were running a country that needed to be fed, nothing else was important. Their election agendas were always about 10 taka/kg rice, building of infra, reducing infant mortality, achieving high rate of vaccination for the children, rise of literacy rate and the likes. In their minds that is what politics is about, that is what delivering as a government was about and they didn't know any better. This situation is not changing because the oldies are not able to understand the new paradigm in the 21st century, that's why they still pledge 10 taka/kg rice even though they know it's not possible, clearly demonstrating what they understand to be good leadership and governance, clearly demonstrates what they consider running well a country.
> 
> 2. The leadership has been dominated by females for far too long.
> 
> -
> The defense forces have been in a steady decline sine 1990 when democracy was restored and female leaders ruled ever since.
> 
> I am not misogynistic but you have to understand the mentality of a female. A female of any country doesn't fight back if they are cat called on the street or threatened with molestation. They tend to scream to attract attention of others to help her or try to run away. This is 100 times true for Bengali women who are normally raised as home bound mothers or sisters.
> On the other hand men try to fight back to the best of their abilities. We need men, not the effeminate and thief ones like Sajib Wajed or Tarek chora. I can tell you if a jamati rajakar variety comes to power he will rapidly upgrade the military and give befitting response to bullies, cause they are the Islamic variety as well as men. However, that's not a good option for us as they come with numerous other baggage and the cons far outweigh the pros. We just have to wait and see when we can get a male leader. BD didn't behave like this during the time of Mujib or Zia, even Moin-Foka government acted assertively.



Absolutely fantastic post.


----------



## UKBengali

Bengal71 said:


> That one action of mig and frigate procurement can't be shown as Hasina understanding importance of defense. The Roumari issue was also the doing of the BDR and it's commanding officer back then who was later rebuked by Hasina government for doing what he did. Hasina has ruled the country for a total of 18 years and except for mig and frigate procurement she basically did nothing else for defense. Actions during majority of her rule shows what she is, not an isolated procurement.





That was not what I meant - one of the issues when communicating by typing on a forum.

When you combine both the Mig-29(16 + 16 option order) and frigate purchase then we can see that at least in terms of hardware, AL were serious about defence during 1996-2001. Ok, policy when it comes to robust defence posture may have been different and as the commanders on the ground at the time were not all picked for loyalty then BD military had more freedom to act away from the direct orders of the government.

In 14 years with current AL administration the only modern and capable hardware I can think of are the 4 Type-056 corvettes and the 18 TRG-300 MLRS. That is frankly pathetic for a country that is much more wealthy than between 1996-2001.

The 18 TRG-300 MLRS are an anomaly as they are offensive and modern weapons and in my opinion really put paid to the theory India "clears" what BD buys. Those systems could really hit Indian targets like airbases and ports hard if it ever came to war.

My take is that Hasina does not really see defence as important but she is not strictly saying no to BAF and other branches buying expensive cutting-edge hardware like fighters and frigates. The reason they are not doing so is that the leadership of these branches are corrupt and/or incompetents who are more interested in lining their own pockets than upgrading BD military capability.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bengal71

UKBengali said:


> My take is that Hasina does not really see defence as important but she is not strictly saying no to BAF and other branches buying expensive cutting-edge hardware like fighters and frigates. *The reason they are not doing so is that the leadership of these branches are corrupt and/or incompetents who are more interested in lining their own pockets than upgrading BD military capability.*



My opinion is the opposite in this case. BD is not Pakistan, in BD the military does not control the government but the government controls the military. It is the job of the civilian leadership who need to have a vision of what kind of defensive capability they want and for what reason to defend against what threat. Then they need to give the job to the millitary leadership, the military leadership will then devise a plan and work out what procurement are required. The civilain government will then work with the military to create plans, schedules and financial allocations to it's ability to realize the goals.

It should not be like, military tells the government what they want and then they approve the budget. It should be the other way around, the government must tell the military what they want (high level objective, not technical) and military will work out the technical staff, send proposals and ask for money.

In our case it is a total failure of our government, they have no ability to understand the need for defense. I explained the reasons in an earlier post as I understand it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UKBengali

Bengal71 said:


> My opinion is the opposite in this case. BD is not Pakistan, in BD the military does not control the government but the government controls the military. It is the job of the civilian leadership who need to have a vision of what kind of defensive capability they want and for what reason to defend against what threat. Then they need to give the job to the millitary leadership, the military leadership will then devise a plan and work out what procurement are required. The civilain government will then work with the military to create plans, schedules and financial allocations to it's ability to realize the goals.
> 
> It should not be like, military tells the government what they want and then they approve the budget. It should be the other way around, the government must tell the military what they want (high level objective, not technical) and military will work out the technical staff, send proposals and ask for money.
> 
> In our case it is a total failure of our government, they have no ability to understand the need for defense. I explained the reasons in an earlier post as I understand it.





I think we are making two separate points here.

Yes there is no vision or guidance from the government for sure - who would have thought after the 2017 bitch-slapping that BD got, that in 2022 that BAF would not now at least be the equal of the MAF, if not better.

BA seems to have a vision and is upgrading itself fairly well and MA is not closing the gap with it.

BAF is just getting further and further behind from MAF as they start inducting more and more JF-17s.

Now the worrying thing is that MN is constructing a 4000-4500 tonne frigate with 32-cell VLS that would carry the latest Chinese sensors and missiles. In one stroke the MN could be almost on a par with BN once this frigate comes into service(~2025).

If BD is not careful it may have a MN and MAF that could hold its sea trade hostage by the end of this decade. With Myanmar the normal rules of international relations simply do not apply.

The case of BA shows that it is possible with the right leadership for a branch to progress and modernise itself under a coherent plan without firm direction from government.


----------



## Bengal71

UKBengali said:


> I think we are making two separate points here.
> 
> Yes there is no vision or guidance from the government for sure - who would have though after the 2017 bitch-slapping that BD got, that in 2022 that BAF would not now at least be the equal of the MAF, if not better.
> 
> BA seems to have a vision and is upgrading itself fairly well and MA is not closing the gap with it.
> 
> BAF is just getting further and further behind from MAF as they start inducting more and more JF-17s.
> 
> Now the worrying thing is that MN is constructing a 4000-4500 tonne frigate with 32-cell VLS that would carry the latest Chinese sensors and missiles. In one stroke the MN could be almost on a par with BN once this frigate comes into service(~2025).
> 
> If BD is not careful it may have a MN and MAF that could hold its sea trade hostage by the end of this decade. With Myanmar the normal rules of international relations simply do not apply.
> 
> The case of BA shows that it is possible with the right leadership for a branch to progress and modernise itself under a coherent plan without firm direction from government.



The case of BA is an example of adding the cart in front of the horse. The BA issue clearly demonstrates what I have been discussing with you.

See with democratic governance, the governance needs to be top-down. The government needs to have vision of what they want to achieve. They need to devise a vision in layman's term such as "BD must have the ability to defend against Burmese military aggression" or "BD must have the ability to per-emptively strike Burma to disable it's ability to attack BD". Once these visions are agreed upon and formalized, it needs to be given to the militray. The military must then translate it into techinical matters such as raising 2 more corps, buying frigates or missiles or jets or x or y or z. It will then present it to the government what is required to realize the vision/goal of achieving "*BD must have the ability to defend against Burmese military aggression*". The government will then look into it and work out a timeline/schedule for procurement in view of the finances available, if something is not achievable because of lack of finances or something else the military needs to go back to the drawing board to come up with alternatives that is within our means. And so on...

With BAF doing nothing, BN doing nothing, BA doing something clearly demonstrates that the situation is not top-down, it's not even bottom-up as is the case with Pakistan. It's a case of whimsically doing whatever without planning, goals or vision. 

On the other hand in the development front the government is showing good planning and vision. The power generation, infra, SEZs etc are well planned, there is simply no plan, vision or goal for defense.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

Bengal71 said:


> On the other hand in the development front the government is showing good planning and vision. The power generation, infra, SEZs etc are well planned, there is simply no plan, vision or goal for defense.





I simply have no idea what is going on with BAF as I would not be surprised if there is not even a single squadron of 4+ gen fighters being ordered before 2025 now, I think that with BN there is at least a vision that has been publicly laid out in 2017 and we will see within the next 1-2 years a partner being finally selected for the 6 next-gen frigate programme.

Don't expect the first two frigates to come into service before the latter part of this decade now and the final one before circa 2035.

With BA superior, BN regaining lost superiority as MN simply won't have the funds to keep up, then the nightmare scenario of BD sea lanes of communication being held hostage to unpredicatable Myanmar will never come to pass.

It will work out in the end but no thanks to the government who have totally neglected defence since they came into power 14 years ago.


----------



## Bengal71

UKBengali said:


> I simply have no idea what is going on with BAF as I would not be surprised if there is not even a single squadron of 4+ gen fighters being ordered before 2025 now, I think that with BN there is at least a vision that has been publicly laid out in 2017 and we will see within the next 1-2 years a partner being finally selected for the 6 next-gen frigate programme.
> 
> Don't expect the first two frigates to come into service before the latter part of this decade now and the final one before circa 2035.
> 
> With BA superior, BN regaining lost superiority as MN simply won't have the funds to keep up, then the nightmare scenario of BD sea lanes of communication being held hostage to unpredicatable Myanmar will never come to pass.
> 
> It will work out in the end but not thanks to the government who have totally neglected defence since they came into power 14 years ago.



With the problems you are describing such as BAF doing nothing, BN doing nothing but BA doing something, the answer to the root cause of the problem is found in what you are describing.

The BA *MUST NOT* have a vision. The BAF or BN *MUST NOT *have a vision. It is the government that *MUST HAVE *the vision which then be handed over to the military to run with and milestones set for them and the government periodically checking which milestones they achieved and which did not and why not.

The root cause of the problem is the vision is not originating from where it must originate from. It's like children without a father or mother without guidance, one becomes pious and the other becomes a gunda.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## UKBengali

Bengal71 said:


> With the problems you are describing such as BAF doing nothing, BN doing nothing but BA doing something, the answer to the root cause of the problem is found in what you are describing.
> 
> The BA *MUST NOT* have a vision. The BAF or BN *MUST NOT *have a vision. It is the government that *MUST HAVE *the vision which then be handed over to the military to run with and milestones set for them and the government periodically checking which milestones they achieved and which did not and why not.
> 
> The root cause of the problem is the vision is not originating from where it must originate from. It's like children without a father or mother without guidance, one becomes pious and the other becomes a gunda.





Unfortunately that is just the way it is with current AL Hasina leadership. 

As long as the next-gen frigate programme gets back on track then like I say BD will probably be ok.

BN will have to rely on its frigates to protect itself both from MN and MAF air-strikes as BAF will be useless.

Forget about building up any deterrence with India now and just be happy if BD military can keep up with Myanmar as that would be the best that we can hope for.


----------



## Bengal71

UKBengali said:


> Unfortunately that is just the way it is with current AL Hasina leadership.
> 
> As long as the next-gen frigate programme gets back on track then like I say BD will probably be ok.
> 
> BN will have to rely on its frigates to protect itself both from MN and MAF air-strikes as BAF will be useless.
> 
> Forget about building up any deterrence with India now and just be happy if BD military can keep up with Myanmar as that would be the best that we can hope for.



Even if equipment is procured somehow it will not mean we will have achieved deterrance. Defense is much more than procuring equipment. Logistics, supply, economics, politics and many other issues need to be dealt with. I can assure you none of that will be dealt with by half-assed effort by a government that does not understand defense.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

Bengal71 said:


> Even if equipment is procured somehow it will not mean we will have achieved deterrance. Defense is much more than procuring equipment. Logistics, supply, economics, politics and many other issues need to be dealt with. I can assure you none of that will be dealt with by half-assed effort by a government that does not understand defense.




Yes but better to have the kit available than not at all if there is a crisis situation.


----------



## Bilal9

Coast Guard had their yearly deep-sea exercise and Sail-past with the Home Minister in attendance.


----------



## Bilal9

Looks like mock pirate tackling training by Navy SWADS. The Navy's video editors and drama people need to take lessons from Media drama folks.


----------



## Arthur

A nice report on the KSY.

Attention fron 1:02 onward, looks like they are rebuilding and giving a major retrofit to BNS Karnafuli (P314) a Kraljevica class ASW patrol boat.

This particular ship was purchased second hand in 1975 and got a major refit in 1995.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dBSPL

The TN frigate TCG TURGUTREİS conducted various trainings in the Eastern Mediterranean with the Bangladesh Navy corvette BNS SANGRAM as part of the UN Lebanon Interim Task Force (UNIFIL).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

dBSPL said:


> The TN frigate TCG TURGUTREİS conducted various trainings in the Eastern Mediterranean with the Bangladesh Navy corvette BNS SANGRAM as part of the UN Lebanon Interim Task Force (UNIFIL).



Sorry brother - these Navy guys are holding the Turkish flag upside down. Our apologies.


----------



## dBSPL

Bilal9 said:


> Sorry brother - these Navy guys are holding the Turkish flag upside down. Our apologies.


There is a meaning to holding the Turkish flag upside down. If the navy personnel knew what it meant and it was done on purpose, it's fine, it's a nice detail. (The upside down flag mostly opened during war or war preparation times for the Turks. It signifies unity and integrity. This is quite an ancient tradition.)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

dBSPL said:


> There is a meaning to holding the Turkish flag upside down. If the navy personnel knew what it meant and it was done on purpose, it's fine, it's a nice detail. (The upside down flag mostly opened during war or war preparation times for the Turks. It signifies unity and integrity. This is quite an ancient tradition.)



Wow! No - I doubt the BN guys know what it means. This is a faux pas that should be corrected.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Destranator

Bilal9 said:


> Sorry brother - these Navy guys are holding the Turkish flag upside down. Our apologies.





dBSPL said:


> There is a meaning to holding the Turkish flag upside down. If the navy personnel knew what it meant and it was done on purpose, it's fine, it's a nice detail. (The upside down flag mostly opened during war or war preparation times for the Turks. It signifies unity and integrity. This is quite an ancient tradition.)


If you notice, both flags are up side down (Red circle on BD flag sits left of centre when upright). This was done on purpose as part of some customary manoeuvres.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

Destranator said:


> If you notice, both flags are up side down (Red circle on BD flag sits left of centre when upright). This was done on purpose as part of some customary manoeuvres.



Yeah maybe. I am not familiar with any flag-orientation related crypto-messaging....other than what brother @dBSPL mentioned for Turkish flag.


----------



## ghost250



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## IblinI

Gossip of China is building a new sub facility for Bangladesh to accommodate a 039 or S20?


----------



## mb444

IblinI said:


> Gossip of China is building a new sub facility for Bangladesh to accommodate a 039 or S20?
> 
> View attachment 889370




It is not a gossip. China is assisting in building a submarine base. They will house the 2 submarines we have.

BN plans to acquire 4 more subs. Where they would come from is not clear however I would say chinese subs are the most likely possibility.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal9




----------



## LKJ86

Chinese Naval Vessel to Participate in Int'l Fleet Review​

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

What happened to the project of building our own frigates ?

I guess Indians put a stop to that plan too ?

Thank You Hasina and all the Indian fifth columnists in Bangladesh and in this PDF subsection.



mb444 said:


> It is not a gossip. China is assisting in building a submarine base. They will house the 2 submarines we have.
> 
> BN plans to acquire 4 more subs. Where they would come from is not clear however I would say chinese subs are the most likely possibility.



I think we can kiss that one good bye too, if Indians have their way.

I will believe it when I see the new subs in Bangladesh waters....


----------



## AmiEktaKharapChele

Bilal9 said:


> What happened to the project of building our own frigates ?
> 
> I guess Indians put a stop to that plan too ?
> 
> Thank You Hasina and all the Indian fifth columnists in Bangladesh and in this PDF subsection.
> 
> 
> 
> I think we can kiss that one good bye too, if Indians have their way.
> 
> I will believe it when I see the new subs in Bangladesh waters....




Frigate project is on hold for now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Int'l Fleet Review underway in Bangladesh beach city of Cox's Bazaar...

Bangladesh to organize 1st-ever fleet review to boost naval diplomacy​Members of naval forces, coast guards of 28 countries will participate in 4-day review in Bangladesh’s southern Bay of Bengal​Md. Kamruzzaman |05.12.2022






Photo Source: official website of Bangladesh Navy

​*DHAKA, Bangladesh*
Bangladesh for the first time will organiza a four-day International Fleet Review (IFR) to be launched on Tuesday on the southern Bay of Bengal in the border district of Cox’s Bazar, according to an official source of the navy.

“IFR 2022, organized by Bangladesh Navy, intends to promote goodwill, strengthen cooperation, and showcase Bangladesh Navy’s organizational capabilities,” according to a statement by the navy published on its official site.

Underlining the first-ever IFR as a great opportunity for Bangladesh, the statement added that through this fleet review, the country's navy will interact with other navies in Bangladeshi waters, exert naval diplomacy, and promote tourism.

This program will have a great impact on socio-economic and infrastructural development in the coastal areas of Bangladesh, the statement said and added that the arrangement has been planned to commemorate the Golden Jubilee of the Independence of Bangladesh.

Speaking to Anadolu Agency, a commander in the navy, on condition of anonymity as he is not the authorized person to talk to media, said Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina will formally inaugurate the fleet review, with the participation of members of navies and coast guards of 28 countries, including Türkiye, the US, UK, Germany, Italy, Saudi Arabia, India, China, Korea, Indonesia, and the Netherlands.

The event includes a beach parade, glimpses of the activities of special forces, and the fleet review, he added.


----------



## Indos

Bilal9 said:


>



Where does BD buy their new Dornier 228 from ? India as one of license manufacturers of the plane, or directly from German as OEM ?

I see other German aerospace company has bought previous Dornier manufacturer company


----------



## Destranator

Indos said:


> Where does BD buy their new Dornier 228 from ? India as one of license manufacturers of the plane, or directly from German as OEM ?
> 
> I see other German aerospace company has bought previous Dornier manufacturer company


Manufactured in Germany with some components outsourced to India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Indos said:


> Where does BD buy their new Dornier 228 from ? India as one of license manufacturers of the plane, or directly from German as OEM ?
> 
> I see other German aerospace company has bought previous Dornier manufacturer company



Bangladesh buys Marine Patrol Do 228 NGs (New generation with newer engine and five blade props) directly from RUAG Germany where integration of all flying surfaces, engines and avionics/instrumentation takes place. Fuselage components and flying surfaces probably come from HAL, as RUAG is a very small operation of less than 500 employees.









RUAG - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





The latest delivery of the newest Do-228NG for Bangladesh Coast Guard was completed under General Atomics.






Bangladesh awaits final Do 228 maritime patrol aircraft | Shephard


Bangladesh has been receiving a sprinkling of new aircraft, including Do 228s and C-130Js, plus the same is true of air defence radars.



www.shephardmedia.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

New Ship Building Shed at DEW, Naryanganj by Bangladesh Navy

This shed can accomodate ships up to 40 Meter.






By far the most competent branch of Bangladesh Armed Forces

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Six High Speed 18M BV class Aluminum Alloy Hull Patrol Boats were built at DEW recently from US prototype plans for our Coast Guard. This is rather significant because these are equipped with dual waterjets and do earn their moniker as "high speed" at 30 knots cruise. However these are mainly for riverine fisheries patrol, not armed interdiction missions for smugglers.

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Arthur said:


> New Ship Building Shed at DEW, Naryanganj by Bangladesh Navy
> 
> This shed can accomodate ships up to 40 Meter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By far the most competent branch of Bangladesh Armed Forces



A similar 40m shed was built at KSY in Khulna where they built the Durjoy class ASW LPC's. So 2+2=4.









Durjoy-class patrol craft - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

Bilal9 said:


> A similar 40m shed was built at KSY in Khulna where they built the Durjoy class ASW LPC's. So 2+2=4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Durjoy-class patrol craft - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


BN is vacatting KSY for bigger builds.

DEW will take up the construction of all vessels up to 40m while KSY shifts to corvette size vessels.

Physical work for new dockyards at KSY and CDL has commenced.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Arthur said:


> BN is vacatting KSY for bigger builds.
> 
> DEW will take up the construction of all vessels up to 40m while KSY shifts to corvette size vessels.
> 
> Physical work for new dockyards at KSY and CDL has commenced.



Bhalo khobor dilen bhai. Excellent New years gift!

Happy Western new year to you and all Bangladeshi patriots.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------

